# The Uber Monthly 3x3 10,000 Cube Marathon!!!



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2011)

This is going to work pretty much like the other forum competitions and race threads, but there's no specific time to reach, this is just a race for everyone. We can compare our times and see who improves each month . This is an average of 10,000, which I know can take a little longer than an average of 12, but some people are already completing several hundred solves a day for their normal practice routine, so I think it's definitely doable to do about 300 every day. Or, you could only go for 200 a day on weekdays, and then do 500 or more on the weekend. Whatever you like - your choice!

Anyone can participate, no matter how fast you are, but complete all the scrambles, and make sure to post all your times. Only serious submissions, please.

Start whenever you want - just make sure to finish in a month (or 30 days). Please keep track of your times in a text document, spreadsheet, or offline timer - the way qqtimer stores times just isn't robust enough to deal with this many. I made a statistics tool that you can use to calculate averages and stuff from your saved times. If you're importing times, they should be more or less in qqtimer's format (something like this: 18.77, 19.70, (12.51), 19.91+, etc.).

WINNERS SO FAR (and people who got close):
*WINNER: janelle* - 10000 solves finished!!!! 17.87 seconds average.
*coulenez* - 8389 solves finished


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 1, 2011)

A bit unnecessary? This would take me forever...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

This made me lol, even if it is a copy of my thread.


----------



## Julian (Jul 1, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> This made me lol, even if it is a copy of my thread.


I don't think "copy" is quite the right word.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

Julian said:


> I don't think "copy" is quite the right word.


 
Then what is?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Then what is?


 
A pun? (with some irony)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 1, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Then what is?


 
I'm pretty sure he just wanted to make fun of you.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> I'm pretty sure he just wanted to make fun of you.


 
For a perfectly good thread? I didn't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2011)

This wasn't intended to be mean-spirited or anything, just a fun joke thread. It's funny to imagine what it'd be like to actually have people regularly doing 10,000 cube marathons.

And hey, if you want, you could actually try it...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Jul 1, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> For a perfectly good thread? I didn't see anything wrong with it.


 
Really?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This wasn't intended to be mean-spirited or anything, just a fun joke thread. It's funny to imagine what it'd be like to actually have people regularly doing 10,000 cube marathons.
> 
> And hey, if you want, you could actually try it...


 
I calculated it, and it would take over 4 days of nonstop cubing for even one of the fastest cubers to do this many solves and scrambles. Hahah... I wonder if anyone would ever actually attempt?


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 1, 2011)

Since Im on vacation I would take part of round one, or at least half of it..


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2011)

challenge accepted.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 1, 2011)

1 done, 9,999 left....


----------



## Enter (Jul 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This wasn't intended to be mean-spirited or anything, just a fun joke thread. It's funny to imagine what it'd be like to actually have people regularly doing 10,000 cube marathons.
> 
> And hey, if you want, you could actually try it...


 joke aside 
you wouldn't improve because you would get tired after 1000 solves and you would start to hate the cube 
avg of 50-100 a day is sufficient to improve!


----------



## MostEd (Jul 1, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> challenge accepted.


 
THAT^


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck to all participants! Gaining enough spare time would have to be the most difficult challenge. Whoever completes all the scrambles within a week deserves a clap.


----------



## tociva (Jul 1, 2011)

One with a 10.58 solving average and a 4.79 scrambling average, for example, would spend 47.900 seconds scrambling the cube 10.000 times, and spend 105.800 seconds solving the cube.

That's a total of 153.700 seconds to scramble and solve the cube 10.000 times. That is 2.561 minutes and 40 seconds, or 42 hours, 41 minutes and 40 seconds. That means one should solve approximately 6 hours and 6 minutes a day, so it is certainly not impossible.

One could split the 6 hours in an attempt to make it less boring. One could cube 2 hours and 2 minutes from 8 am till 10:02 am, from 2 pm till 4:02 pm, and from 8 pm till 10:02 pm, for an entire week, and solve 10.000 cubes.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 1, 2011)

tociva said:


> One with a 10.58 solving average and a 4.79 scrambling average, for example, would spend 47.900 seconds scrambling the cube 10.000 times, and spend 105.800 seconds solving the cube.
> 
> That's a total of 153.700 seconds to scramble and solve the cube 10.000 times. That is 2.561 minutes and 40 seconds, or 42 hours, 41 minutes and 40 seconds. That means one should solve approximately 6 hours and 6 minutes a day, so it is certainly not impossible.
> 
> One could split the 6 hours in an attempt to make it less boring. One could cube 2 hours and 2 minutes from 8 am till 10:02 am, from 2 pm till 4:02 pm, and from 8 pm till 10:02 pm, for an entire week, and solve 10.000 cubes.


 
Piece of cake.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 1, 2011)

tociva said:


> One with a 10.58 solving average and a 4.79 scrambling average, for example, would spend 47,900 seconds scrambling the cube 10,000 times, and spend 105,800 seconds solving the cube.
> 
> That's a total of 153,700 seconds to scramble and solve the cube 10,000 times. That is 2,561 minutes and 40 seconds, or 42 hours, 41 minutes and 40 seconds. That means one should solve approximately 6 hours and 6 minutes a day, so it is certainly not impossible.
> 
> One could split the 6 hours in an attempt to make it less boring. One could cube 2 hours and 2 minutes from 8 am till 10:02 am, from 2 pm till 4:02 pm, and from 8 pm till 10:02 pm, for an entire week, and solve 10,000 cubes.


 
That's just for one who has a 10.58 average... *sigh*


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Whoever completes all the scrambles within a week deserves a clap.


 
Or a cookie even!


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 1, 2011)

If you solve and scramble one cube per minute this will take only take 6.9444444 days


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 1, 2011)

Do people no longer inspect the cube?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 1, 2011)

Hmm, the typical sub-15 cuber would probably take around 30s per cube. (scramble + inspect + solve).

5000 minutes (83 hours) dedicated to solving is doable. Seeing as there should be at least 6720 minutes (112 hours) of awake time.



cmhardw said:


> Or a cookie even!


Most definitely.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2011)

Could you make a text file with the same scrambles that can be imported into prisma timer?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 1, 2011)

Only 10,000? Weak.

I'll participate next week, this coming up week will be devoted to BLD solves.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 1, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> If you solve and scramble one cube per minute this will take only take 6.9444444 days


That's why Im just doing 5k cubes..


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 1, 2011)

I wish you had just jumped to 1000 
I think you would have actually gotten some sane people to join, then.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 1, 2011)

^that. I've done 1000 solves in less than a week before


----------



## qqwref (Jul 1, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Could you make a text file with the same scrambles that can be imported into prisma timer?


What's the format? Right now the text file has "1. <scramble><newline>2. <scramble><newline>" etc.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2011)

qqwref said:


> What's the format? Right now the text file has "1. <scramble><newline>2. <scramble><newline>" etc.



<scramble1>
<scramble2>
<scramblen>

Basically the same but without "n. " at the start.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 1, 2011)

How about 10,000 per month?
That would not be that hard.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 1, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> How about 10,000 per month?
> That would not be that hard.


 
That would still be pretty epic, but definitely much more doable. 1000 cubes every 3 days would not be _too_ unreasonable.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> <scramble1>
> <scramble2>
> <scramblen>
> 
> Basically the same but without "n. " at the start.


 
Here ya go: www.mzrg.com/rubik/week_1_PPT.rar



antoineccantin said:


> How about 10,000 per month?
> That would not be that hard.


I'd be willing to change this to a monthly thing, but only if someone would actually do it.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 2, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Here ya go: www.mzrg.com/rubik/week_1_PPT.rar
> 
> 
> I'd be willing to change this to a monthly thing, but only if someone would actually do it.


 
I'm down. Please start it on the 11th, though.


----------



## izovire (Jul 2, 2011)

lol I don't know if I even do 10k solves in a year. 

I think if I went for it I would miss some quality family time with my wife and kids. 

But if I do try I'll record the whole 10k and post a video on YT.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 2, 2011)

jtjogobonito said:


> I'm down. Please start it on the 11th, though.


 
If you're serious, I'll join as well.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 2, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> If you're serious, I'll join as well.


 
Of course I'm serious!  It's only a little more than 300 solves a day


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 2, 2011)

jtjogobonito said:


> Of course I'm serious!  It's only a little more than 300 solves a day


 
Yeah, it does seem feasible. I do about 200 a day, so it won't be that much more than usual.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 2, 2011)

if monthly, then I'd be game.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 2, 2011)

I do about 20 solves a day, most untimed. You guys are crazy


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 2, 2011)

You all switching to 10k/month?
If I manage to accomplish 5k solves this upcoming week, Ill do the other half..


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll do it if its 10k a month.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 2, 2011)

I do, oh say 100-200 solves per day; so 300 wouldn't be TOO extreme. I will do a round or two of the 10k/month before school starts again in the fall. If I stick with this, I GARUNTEE, me being sub-12 by the end of the summer.  (I am just becoming sub-20 now, after almost 3 months of cubing.)


----------



## ianography (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll most likely do this if it was monthly.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2011)

Alright, it's monthly. Should it start now or around the 11th?

(Can a mod change the title of the topic? )


----------



## bluedasher (Jul 2, 2011)

I saw this thread and then started laughing and crying on the floor...

I used to solve probably around 100-150 times a day, now I'm lucky if I get 50 done in a week! Much less 10,000!


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2011)

If it's monthly, I'd join for at least the first month.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm in. Is there a program (online) that would save an average over the course of a month. Meaning, I get Off and come on the next day, and the average is still there.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 2, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Alright, it's monthly. Should it start now or around the 11th?
> 
> *(Can a mod change the title of the topic? )*


 
Done


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 2, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I'm in. Is there a program (online) that would save an average over the course of a month. Meaning, I get Off and come on the next day, and the average is still there.


 
http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.htm


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 2, 2011)

I think if people are going to do this that motivation might become an issue towards the end of the month. People might want to post every couple of days about how many solves they have done. You don't have to post the average so far or anything, but at least say something like:

"I'm at 4,000 solves"

or

"Yay! Made it past 6,000!"

That could serve to make sure everyone stays in it the whole month, but also it will help others competing to stay motivated as well if they see they are falling behind a bit on their pace.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2011)

Great idea, Chris!

I kinda recommend using a standalone timer like Prisma or CCT for this - you're a lot less likely to lose your times that way. That version of qqTimer will indeed save your times between sessions, but since it uses cookies, there's a danger that you might accidentally delete them and thus wipe your session.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and I have a feeling that version won't save more than about 700 times, so that could be an issue.


----------



## emolover (Jul 2, 2011)

Should it really be 10,000 solves? On average there is 30 days in a month and there is 10,000 solves you have to do. 10,000/30=333.333333 a day. That is still quite a lot per day. Personally I think it should be 1000 solves but whatever. I suppose I will do like 3000-4000 solves but oh well.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 2, 2011)

If you're not enough of a man to do 10,000, then don't whine about it being too much. Leave it for the brave of heart.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 2, 2011)

protip: Don't use CCT. 

I remember trying to do a huge average with it once and it started lagging quite severely, to the point that it was unusable. I don't think it would be able to handle 10,000. Maybe this calls for a souped-up version of qqtimer that allows the import of scrambles?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 2, 2011)

i m not fast as most of the guys out there, But i am sure i can manage 10000 solves a month if other people here do it seriously


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 2, 2011)

How much spaces does saved solves take up on Prisma. I used prisma for a long time, but I feared that the saved solves took up too much space. (Im down to 100 mb. When I quit with Prisma, I was at 2mb. :3)


----------



## choza244 (Jul 2, 2011)

I had once a problem with CCT, when I reached the 4000 solves it stopped saving the sessions, every time I opened the CCT it said 3998, and it doens't matter if I did a session with just 5 solves, it doesn't save it. I don't know if this only happened to me but I had to redownload the program and start timing again... I haven't reached the 4000 again so I don't know if will happen again.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jul 2, 2011)

I dont think ive even solved that many cubes in my life


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2011)

I can't open the scrambles. ):


----------



## JyH (Jul 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I can't open the scrambles. ):


 


Spoiler



D U2 L R U F B' L' R2 F' U2 D B L2 R' U' L2 D' L' D B' R2 D' U2 B 
B R2 L2 B U' D2 L' U2 D R2 U' L F R L2 D' R' L B L' R B' D B D 
F L R U D2 F' R D' L2 B U B F' D2 L' R' U L R2 U' L2 B2 L' U L' 
R2 D2 U F D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U L F U B' L U' L' D R D2 U' L2 R B2 
L' R' B' L2 R2 B U R D' U2 L2 B D U R' D L U L2 R' F2 R B2 U' D2 
L F' D' U B D2 L D2 B2 U2 F' R' L2 F2 B' U2 F U F R U' D' B F2 L 
D2 L2 F L' F B' L2 U2 B L' U' L2 B R L' U L2 F2 D2 L' U F R' B2 F 
L' R2 D' F' L2 B' D' R U2 L2 U R2 B D2 U' B' R F2 R' U' F L2 D' B2 R' 
R D2 R L2 B2 D R D' U F2 R2 D' B2 D' F R2 D B F' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 
R2 F2 R' F' D' U' F' R' U2 R L' B2 F D2 B' U' L2 F' D B2 D L B2 R2 F 
R B D L' D' L' D F2 D2 B U' B' U' L U' F2 U' D2 B' L B' F D' U' L' 
R F' L R' B2 L' R U R F' L D' L R D' R B L2 D' F U' F' L2 R' B 
U R F' L' F L' B2 D F D' B R' L U R' L D2 F R U' F' R2 U D B 
B L' F2 U L' U2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 D F2 L B2 D' R' L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R' L2 
B D' F' B' L' B2 D F2 R2 U' F R2 L B' R2 L B' U L' F' L2 R F R' D2 
B' D B U' L' U' L' F2 D' F2 D B' L2 U2 R2 U' R U' D B2 D U2 R F2 R2 
B2 R' U L' F2 L2 B U F R D' B2 D2 L' R2 U' B' U2 B2 L' F' U R U2 B2 
F' R B' U' R' U2 D' R2 U' L B F' L R2 D' B' R2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' L U2 F2 
U R B L' D' R2 B2 D F' U2 L B2 U L2 F' U F' D R2 F' R D B2 D2 L 
R' F D L2 B R U' R' F2 D2 U B' U L' U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D L F B2 R2 B 
B2 F L2 U' R' U B L' F D' F R D' F R2 L B' U' L' U' F' U2 F R2 L 
F' B L' F2 D2 U' F2 U' B' U' B' U2 B' D R F2 R U' L F U F U D F2 
B L2 B' D F D L2 U2 R U B2 D2 B' D2 F2 U' D B' L' D2 U' B' D' L2 D2 
U2 B' F' L B' F' R2 D2 F R2 L2 B F R B2 F' L2 D' U' B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 
B' R2 U F2 B2 R U R' L' U2 B' L B2 R U B' D U2 L2 D' R U' B R2 F2 
U' F2 B' U R2 B D U2 R2 D' R' U D B D' B2 L2 B' L' U R2 D' F' D' R 
F L' F2 L' R2 B' L U' L2 D2 U L' R D' F2 R' F' L' F2 D2 L2 R' D' R2 D' 
F2 U F U' D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' F' B D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 B2 U' 
R U L F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 D R2 L2 D' B R F B D' R2 B2 U' F U' 
R2 D' U' F' U2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F B L2 B2 L2 U' L R' B' D' R' D' U2 F B 
R L' B' R2 F U2 L2 B R2 D' L D2 L2 D2 R' L2 B2 U' L2 F' U R F R F 
L2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R' L2 F2 B2 D L D' F L B2 R D F2 B2 D U R' L2 
F2 D B D L2 D2 B L2 R' F D' F' D' F2 U' R' L2 F' B2 D' F B' D2 L' D' 
F D F2 R F' D' F' D2 F R' U2 L' F' L2 B' U2 D' B' D' L' U2 B D' F B2 
L R2 B2 D2 R L B2 U' B2 F U' B2 U B' D' R U' D' L' B2 R' L2 B2 D B2 
F2 B2 L F2 U' L2 B' U' R' F L2 B' L D U2 B' D' B2 L' R' F2 B2 L2 U B2 
R' F2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B' U2 D L' D2 B F L D' U L B D' B2 F' U L D 
F2 D' B' R2 F' D B' U R' B F L2 B' L' B D U L U2 L' F L2 R2 D2 B' 
D R B2 F2 U2 B' F D U2 L U2 D L D R' B2 U' L2 B R B2 R' D2 R' L 
R U B2 D2 B R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 L U' D2 B' R L' B' U' L2 F D R2 
L2 B R B R2 U' R' D R2 B' D' U2 B2 R' F R U2 F' U2 L' U B R2 D F2 
B R B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' R B2 R U B U2 D2 R F D2 R2 
L' B2 F2 U L F U2 B2 R' D L R2 B D' F' D' B' L2 R U' F' R' L D R 
U R' U2 R D' B' F' U' L F2 L' D' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L F2 L' D' R2 D2 U F2 
L B2 R2 F R U L R D R' U B' F L R2 D' R2 D' R2 F U' B' U2 B D' 
B2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 L F' B U2 D F2 D2 R2 L' F L2 D L2 D L D F' B' 
L2 D F U' L' R2 D' U2 F' U L' U' L R F B D' F' R' L2 U F2 B U2 B' 
D U' B2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R' F' D2 R2 B F L' U B2 F D' B' R D' 
D' U' B' D L2 U R' F2 B U D2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L B' F D' B R2 F 
U' L2 D' R2 L B' F2 R2 B L U2 R2 F D L R F' L' U2 F2 L F2 B' L' D' 
D' B2 U L2 U' F D' R2 D' F U B' L F2 R L2 B F2 L D' U L' B2 D B 
U' L B F2 U R' F' U' D2 L R' U' F' L' D2 L B2 D2 R' U' B R2 D2 B L 
R F2 U L2 R U L2 D' B' F' R2 U2 B U2 B F D U2 L B' D' R D' L D 
D2 F2 U' R' L B2 D U L' D' L' R D R F' U R L2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R D' 
U2 F L' R2 B2 L R F R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U R' D' F D2 F' D' U' R2 U2 
B2 L U' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 U D R' B' U2 B2 F D' U' B' U L2 D R2 U' R 
F U L U B' F R' F D F D2 R' L B L' U2 L' D L2 D2 R' U2 B2 D' L2 
R F' U2 B D2 U B2 F R2 B2 F2 R' L2 B' R' D2 L' F' D F' D' L B R U 
F' L D2 L' U' L2 D2 B2 L' U D' F' D B L' U2 B R F2 B2 R L2 B' D' U' 
L D' B2 U L2 B' R' F' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R' L2 U2 L2 U2 D F 
D U F2 R2 F' U L2 R F' B2 U R2 D U2 L2 U2 D L U B F2 L' U D2 R2 
R' L' D2 L2 U2 R F U R' B' D2 L' F' B2 L2 B2 L' R' U B2 D' R' L2 U B 
D R' D F2 U B2 L2 D R' D2 F D2 R' L' U2 F' L F2 U' D' B2 R2 U B2 R 
F R2 U' D' F2 L D2 R2 L' D' U2 R' B U' B' R D' F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' L B 
U R L' B' L2 R F B' L2 D2 U' R2 L' F U2 R F' D2 F' R' B2 R' F U' L 
D F2 U2 B2 L R' B2 L F' U2 D B D2 F2 L' D F2 D2 B U' D2 R' F R2 F2 
D2 B L2 R' B D2 F2 B' R2 D L' U2 L' U' R' L U2 B R2 F' R F' R U2 F 
B U L' F U' F2 U' B' L' D' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L F' R' B' D2 R' U B' 
B' L D2 B2 L2 R B L F' R2 B U' L2 F L B' U D' L' D2 L R2 D F B' 
F' D2 R' L2 F2 D' U' B R' F2 L' F2 B' R' F L F' B L2 B D2 R' U2 B2 R 
L2 F2 R2 B U2 R U' D B' D2 R D F B2 U2 R U' L' U B2 R2 D F B D 
U2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 L' B' U B2 D F2 R2 L U R2 U2 F' D F2 D2 U' R2 U2 F 
B F D R' B' L F2 B' D' R2 L2 B' R D2 F L2 D2 R' F D L' R2 F' U2 D2 
R B' F2 L F2 U2 R B2 L U' B' R B R' B D' F L' B' U' L' D2 R' L B 
F' B U R L F' R' F' D F' L2 B' D B' L D2 L' F D R2 D' R2 D' R2 F' 
L U R' U D2 F' R2 F U B' L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R B2 D2 R' B' D' 
D2 L2 U F2 U2 D2 L R D2 R' L B R' F' B2 L U D' R B2 D2 F R L' B2 
L2 B' L D F2 R' F2 R F' L D' F' D R U D' R2 L U' B' U' R2 B L' F 
U B' L2 U D2 F L' U2 D' L F2 L R2 B' R B U2 B' L U2 B' L' F' B2 L' 
U2 B F D L' D B2 U2 L2 D' F U' R2 B' L2 D2 L B D L' D B F2 D L' 
U' B R2 U B2 D' R' D B2 D R2 L2 U B2 L F2 R2 B' R D R' D2 L2 U L' 
L2 U2 R L U B' U B' U2 F U R2 L2 U' F B2 L' B' D' B' L2 D F U2 F 
B2 R L2 F' U' B U2 R' U' L B2 D U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' B' U2 F' L' U' R' B 
D2 U2 L R' D U' B2 D2 F' R2 D' R' F L R' F' L' R B2 F R D' B' D F2 
B' D' U2 R D F2 R2 F2 L2 F' R F2 D F D R2 F' D L' F2 D B U2 D2 B 
B L U' R' F2 B2 D B' R' U2 R2 L2 B U L U2 F L' F' R' U' D2 B U' B2 
R B2 L B' L R F' U D R D F L B R' D' B' U B' L' U F2 D' R' U' 
F2 U' D L B2 U2 L' R F2 B R2 L2 F U2 L2 U' L' U2 B2 F R' F D' L' F2 
F R' D B' F D U B' U' D R2 U2 B2 F D2 F D B U' B2 D2 L2 B' U' L2 
D' B L' U D2 B2 U L2 F' L R' U B' R2 L B' L2 F2 U R' D' L' F D2 R' 
F' U F D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F' D2 R L' D' B2 R2 L2 B D' F' B R U2 R' F L 
L' F2 U' D L D2 L2 F B U R' B U R' D2 L D R' F2 U2 F R' L2 U' B 
B' D2 R B L B D2 L' F L' B L' U' L B2 D2 R2 B R B' F D' R D' B2 
D2 L' U2 R L' D B2 D2 U B2 F2 R' L' U2 D' R F' D2 R2 U2 R B R' D2 B 
B2 L' R2 D' R' B' U' D R2 D' B F2 R L2 B2 R L' D B' D R B2 F' R' B2 
B D L B' F2 D U R2 B' D2 U R2 D2 U L2 B2 L' D R' D' B' F2 D2 F2 R2 
B' L U' L U2 D R2 L U2 L U B2 R' B L U' F' U F' D L2 F R L' B' 
L F2 R L2 B' F D' R2 F' D B2 F2 U F2 U L2 B R' L' B2 L' R' U' D2 F2 
R2 L' D2 F' B' U' R2 F2 L2 F U B2 U2 D2 F L2 F U' D B R2 D2 F' D U' 
B L' D' L2 D' F2 B' R U' L' F' L2 U2 L2 D L' R U D2 L' U' B L' U' L2 
R' B' D L U R L2 D' U2 R' U' D L2 D U L2 B L' D U2 B D2 F D' U2 
D F2 U' B' U' L' R B2 U' L R U' F R' F2 B2 L2 B2 L U' D' L' U' B' D2 
B2 D B2 R L2 U' D2 R' U F R' B' L2 R2 D L2 D' F' L' R2 B R' B2 L' U2 
B R2 L' U B' R2 B' R' F L U2 F' D2 U' F2 L' U D B2 U2 F D2 U' L2 R' 
F U' B' D F2 L2 B2 L' U2 F2 B L D L' F' B' U2 D' B U2 F2 B D' L F 
B L2 U2 D R2 B2 L2 R U' F L' U' R D2 U2 R2 B' U R U D' R' U2 B2 U2 
D2 U' R2 D U' B L2 B R L2 D F' U2 F U' R' B' F2 L' R2 U2 R F2 D2 F 
L' B2 U2 L' F B R2 B R B U R' U' L2 F2 R' F2 D' U' R U B D F2 R' 
R2 L2 D B' L' F' U B' F R2 U2 D' F B' U F2 L F' L2 F2 L F D U2 F' 
D R' L' B' U B L D F2 R' U' D L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 L F2 D U' R' U2 R' 
B' U' D' R' F' L U' R' F B2 R D B L B L' B2 L' U B U' L2 B2 L2 F2 
U F' U' F2 L' B2 L D2 B' D' L D F' R' L' D' B' L B' L2 D U F L' F 
B2 R' D B' L F U2 D2 R2 B' F' L2 R D F2 U F2 L' R' B' F' U' F D2 U' 
F U' B R2 B U' L B2 F L F U' R2 F U F' L' R' U' F U L R D R 
B' D' B L F' L' D U2 B' D2 F D' F' L B' R' D B2 F2 L' U2 B' L' F L' 
L D2 R2 U' F L U F2 B U2 D2 F L D R' U L D L2 B2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 
U2 D2 F' B U D' R L U' L R' U2 B2 U2 D2 L' R2 U L F' D' B2 U L' U2 
R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 U2 F R L D R' L B' R' B' F U R2 B2 U' F' D' U2 L2 
U D2 L2 B L' B D' L' U R2 B2 L2 D2 F R L B' L' D R' L U' D' B' F2 
R' L D' R U D2 B' D B2 U2 F' D B' F2 D L2 D2 F U R2 F2 D2 F2 B U 
D L F2 R' B2 D' B' F2 R B2 R' F2 L' F2 U2 D' L2 R U2 L2 F U F' R F 
L' B R L B D L U' F2 L2 B D' U' R U2 D2 L B2 U L F2 B' R U' F2 
R' F L' D2 B' L' B' F2 R' U B' D2 F R2 B D U2 F D2 F' B D2 B D' B 
D L' U' B2 U D' F2 B' D' B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D' F' B2 R2 F B' L' D' R' U2 
U' R' B2 U' D' R U' R B2 F2 R2 L2 U' D' R' F' R' B F D R' B2 L' R D' 
F U2 D2 F U2 D' B' L2 R2 B' U D2 R L2 F' U2 B' L' F' L F U2 L2 B U 
F' D2 F U2 F R L2 D L B2 D' U2 B2 L D' U L2 B D2 U2 L' B2 R U R2 
F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L F B' D2 R' U B2 D' R' U' L' R U2 B2 R F2 L R2 D 
D' U R L2 U F2 L F R2 D' U' R L B2 D' U F2 R B L' D2 U2 L B F' 
D' L' F' B2 U' B2 R' L' U' L2 U2 B2 L U' F2 R B D U' R2 U2 L R D2 U2 
B' L' D2 F' D' L F B2 U' F2 B D U2 R L2 U2 F' L R' B2 D F U F' B2 
R2 B' L' F' R B R2 F2 U' D F' R2 B' F2 D L' B D2 L2 F2 R L' F' U2 D2 
R B2 L R2 F2 R F' D2 U' R U2 D F L2 R F2 R F' L' U2 D F2 B' R' L 
D' U' R L2 B L2 B2 R D2 B' L' F' L' D R' U' L2 D2 R B F D F2 U2 R' 
U2 R' D' U2 F' R D L D' R' F' U' F' D L2 D' U' F L U L R2 U' F' R 
L2 R F R' F' D2 R' L' D2 F' R D L U' R' F' R2 F2 U L' D2 U F2 U' D2 
D R L2 B U L U' B' L2 D L' D U R' D' F R2 L' U R2 B' U2 F2 U F' 
F' U' D' R2 F D2 F' D B' D2 R2 B2 F D F2 L' F2 R' L U' F L2 U D F 
R2 L2 U' F D R' L2 B' U' B2 F L' D U' B R' D U' F U' D' B' L F R' 
D L R F2 B D2 R2 B' U' D2 B' R U D R' D' B' L' U R2 L B2 F R' L' 
L' B' U' L' U D' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 F' B' D' U2 F' U' L2 U2 F B L D2 F2 L2 
B' U D2 R B' F2 D' U' B2 F2 L B L F2 U' L U' B2 R D F L2 F' R2 F 
F' D B L2 B' U B2 F2 U2 D L' U2 D F U L' D2 F2 R2 U D' B F D2 L 
D2 R B2 L U L U2 F' D' B2 U' L2 U' R' U2 B2 D2 B' F D' R' F2 L2 R F' 
R' D' B2 U' D' R' L2 U D L' F2 B L D' R D' B F L2 R2 B L2 B2 D F2 
D2 L2 F L' F' D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F' R D L' D' R' D B D' F' L2 F B' L2 
D2 L R2 F' R D F' D2 U2 L' D2 R' B R2 U' R' F B' L2 F' D U' R B' U2 
U' L F2 U2 D2 F' B' L F2 L F R' L2 F R' U2 B' D2 F' R B2 U' R' B' U 
R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L' U B L' F2 L' B2 D B' R' D2 R D2 L2 B' U2 L' F U' B' 
U F2 R' D2 U' R2 L' D2 F2 B' L' R D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L' U D' L' D B' D' R 
L D' L R' F' L D' B' U2 F2 B' R' D B D U' L2 U' B' L2 R' F' U2 B' L' 
D2 B2 D L2 B F' R2 U' D' R B' L' D R U' B2 R' F L2 D' U B' D2 F R2 
D2 U' B L U' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 B L D2 L U L2 F' R2 U B2 U B F2 L2 
D' B' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D R B' F' L B2 U' R' F D' L2 U L2 F D F' R2 L 
D U' F' R B U' B2 R' D F2 D' U2 R2 B L' U2 F2 D2 U R' D2 R D2 L U' 
F' D U' F U D R2 U' F' R U D R' B' U2 L' D' F' U' B2 F' L F' L' R2 
F' D2 R' F' U' D2 L' F B R2 U2 B L2 F' R F2 R U F R' B' F L' F U' 
L2 R2 U D F' D2 F' R' L F L R' B L2 U F U2 R' F B' D' L' F D2 F 
L' R2 U2 B U' D2 F2 B R B2 R U B2 D2 U L U F' D U' R' L' U2 F L2 
B F2 D B U' L2 R B2 L R' D' F B L2 B2 F2 D' B' F L' F2 D B U2 B' 
B' L2 B' R U2 R2 B D' R F R2 L' D2 R L2 U2 B' U' D2 B2 U L' R2 B D' 
R2 D2 U F2 B L' F R2 L' D2 B2 U D2 R U L B' U2 L D' U' B' U2 L' U 
U R2 U D2 R2 F2 U' F L' U2 B' F R' B D F R B2 D2 R' U' B U2 F2 U 
F2 R U R' D2 R L2 F L F2 B2 U2 F' U D2 F2 B2 L U2 B D2 U2 R U' D' 
D U' B2 D B F' D F U D' B' R2 D' R D' U' F' D' U' B L' D L2 B2 U2 
L U' F B2 U F R F' D2 F2 B R' D' U' F B D' U2 B F' D' F2 B2 L' R2 
R' L U2 B2 U R' F' D' F D U L B2 F' R2 B' D2 F' B' L' U2 L R2 F' L' 
R B' F2 U2 R' D' L' D B L' B D2 F B' R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' B' U2 B 
U2 D R' B2 R2 L2 D U' R L2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 L U D2 R U R B2 R D2 
L D' B' D R' B D' U' F' U2 L2 F2 B2 U F' U2 R U2 R U D' R' U' F' B' 
B' R2 D2 F2 D2 F U2 F2 B R2 L' D R2 D U2 R L' B2 L2 R B L' R' F R2 
R U' B L2 B' F2 U' F2 R2 U' B F' L F2 B R D2 L' R F2 U2 L' R2 D' L2 
U' R F U' B U2 B F L U' L R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R D R2 L U2 D 
B D' L' F2 B' R D2 L U' L2 F' U B' F' U' R' L U D2 L' D2 L U' L2 B 
R' L B' R2 D2 F U F' R F' U' B D2 L D U' R' L2 B R U' L U' L2 R2 
F L' D2 L' R B2 R D2 U B F' R L U' L F' L' R U' R2 D' U R2 F R' 
B2 F' D L U' L2 F' B2 R' B2 U D2 L' D' B U' L2 U' L2 U R' L' B' U' D 
U F2 R' D2 B R F B L2 D2 R D U' L' F' L2 B2 R L' F2 D2 B2 U' L' R' 
F' U' L B F' U R2 F' R' B' D2 U F2 L D' F' B L' F B2 L' R2 U2 L2 D 
D R' D2 F2 U2 F B2 R' D2 B U2 R' D' F' R F' D2 F B' R2 U' F U D2 R2 
B R L' F D' B2 U B2 F2 R U2 R2 B' L' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B R' F U' 
R' L' U2 L' F2 B L' D B' R' D L2 D2 R L U2 L' F2 D' F D R D' F B' 
D R2 L2 F' D2 L' U' R2 D' L2 F' D L2 B2 R2 U2 L' R F2 R F R2 F' R2 B' 
U D2 B' F' U' B2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U' D' R' L U' B2 L2 U L U' L U L 
B R' B' U2 D B' D2 B L R' D' U F R' L' B' D2 F' R2 F' D2 L2 F B U' 
R2 B L R D F2 U D' R' F' B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' R D2 L2 D R2 D2 B L' B' 
U R2 D' R' U2 R D2 B U' R2 F2 U2 D' F L2 D' F' R2 F' D2 B' D' B2 F' R 
U2 L' F D' R' B' U2 B F U2 B' D2 R' L' U L D' U' F' B2 L D' R' U' R 
U F U2 R' D' L2 D' U2 L2 U' B L2 U2 B U R2 F' L' D' B2 L2 B2 U2 D' R' 
L2 R' B D' R2 L F' B L B2 L' D' L D' U R F' B2 L2 F' R2 B F2 U2 B' 
B' U' B2 R F U L F U2 R2 B2 L' U B F' D U2 B2 R2 D' U B' L' F2 L' 
B U2 D2 F B R L' B R2 L D' U2 F B2 U' L' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L' U' D2 L2 
U2 R' U L' U D2 B L2 R2 U2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F R2 F2 L B2 D R2 F U2 D' 
U D2 B2 D B L U2 L B2 D B L2 R U' B F' R' U F2 B D2 R2 F D' R' 
B2 L D' F U L2 R D' R2 B' F2 R2 U D2 L U B D L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' D' 
L B2 F2 L B2 U' B' U F2 R L' D2 U2 B' D' L2 D R B' F' U L2 R2 D2 L2 
D' F2 D2 F L' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' L2 B' U' F2 U' R' L2 B F2 R U2 B D L2 R2 
F2 U' R' D R F B2 D' U B U R2 L' F R' F B2 D' L2 B2 U2 D F2 B2 U 
R' F2 B' R B2 R D' B2 F2 R' B2 F' D' R2 B2 R L' B' L' D B D2 F' D2 R2 
L B' U2 R' U2 L2 D2 L' F2 B' R F' U' D' B2 F L' R F2 U' D2 B2 R B L 
B2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' L' D R F' B' U2 D2 B F D U' L F2 R' D' F2 
F2 D L' B2 U' B' D2 B F U2 F2 B R U2 F' L2 D L D' F2 B2 R U R2 L 
D' R' B2 R' F' U2 L U2 L2 B' D' B' F2 D2 B F D F R' D F2 B' D2 B F2 
R D' B2 R' L' F B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 L' D2 B2 R L' D U2 
F L2 D2 U' L2 D F' B L2 R' F L2 B' R D2 B R2 U' R F R' F B' L2 U2 
F2 D' U' R' L D' F2 U2 B' U2 F L2 D L' D B R2 D' B2 D' L F B R U 
R L' U2 R L B' R U2 D' F' U2 R B D' F2 U L' D2 B R' B2 F2 R' F2 R2 
U R U2 B2 L' D' R2 F D B2 U L' U' B D B' U2 B R U2 F L2 R' F D2 
F L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 R U2 R D F' L' U' D2 L2 D2 B 
R D2 B D2 L2 R' B2 F2 D' B' F' U L2 F' L' U' D B' R U2 D B' R2 F' B 
R F U L D R2 F R2 L B' D' U R2 B2 F U L2 F2 B L B2 D2 B' D R2 
R L D F D2 L D2 U2 R U2 B2 L U' B U' D2 R' L' U' L R' F B2 R U2 
D2 B D B' L' B' U' D R' F2 L' R U D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U' L' B' 
B2 D L' D U R' D' F U' F' B U' B' F R2 D L2 D2 U' R2 L B' R D2 F 
D R2 U D R' F B2 L B' U' F L2 F2 U' L' D U' L B' F' U' R B' R U2 
D B D F' U' B L' B L R U2 B2 D2 R' U F D U' B U R' L' F' D R2 
R B' F R2 B D' L2 F2 L U B' L' F' L2 D F2 D' F' D' U2 F2 L U' D' R2 
D B D2 R2 F' R2 D2 L' F2 U F2 B2 R' L' U2 R' U L' F B2 L' R' U F' B 
L2 B' F' L2 U F B2 R F' B2 L B D' R2 B R2 F' B L' R2 D2 L' U2 B' L2 
U' D' F2 B R D' R2 F U L U' L2 R' F D L2 B R2 B' D2 R' F' D F' B2 
U' F2 B' L D2 R' D' R L F2 R F' D U R2 L2 D2 R B D F R F B2 D 
U2 R B2 L2 F2 L R' U' B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 D L B' L2 B2 L2 D U F R' 
R' B R U' R2 F' D L2 U2 B D F2 D L B' F R2 F' L2 U2 F R2 L F U2 
F' B2 R2 L' D' L2 U' D F B2 L2 D B' F L R2 F2 B' U' D2 F2 R2 D' U F' 
R2 L' U2 R' F2 B' R2 F U L' U B' F U F2 R L2 F U2 F2 B2 U' D' L' B' 
B2 L F2 B2 U' B F2 R U F2 B L' F' U2 F U2 R B U' L' D2 L2 F2 B U2 
U' R2 L F2 B R' F L2 B D' R' L2 B' U R' U2 F2 B2 R U F2 B2 D B' D2 
B' D' F B' R L F2 U D B U L F' D' F2 L' B' D2 U2 L U2 L' B2 L' F2 
B2 D R D L' R' U L' U F' B' U' F2 B' R2 L' D B' L2 B' L D U B R' 
U' L F B2 U R B F2 D' F D' B' D2 U' B U2 D2 F2 D' U F' B D2 F2 U2 
L2 F2 D' U2 F' U2 B2 D2 B D' F2 D U' B' L2 D U L' D2 B U2 B L' D B' 
D F' D2 R2 U B R L F' B' R' D' L2 D U2 F' R B' L2 D2 L2 U2 L' R F2 
U2 L' B F2 R2 B' D2 F2 U D R' D' F B R2 F' U2 L D' R F' B' U F' R' 
B' F R2 B R D' R L F' U L' B' D U' R F B2 R2 F2 R U' L2 B' R2 U 
U2 D F B' R L' B' L' R U2 D B' R' L' D2 L2 F L F U' R2 D' R F2 U 
U R D' U' R2 D' F2 B' U' D2 L' R' F R2 F L2 D B F' U2 F' D2 U2 F2 U 
F R U2 R' U2 R' D2 L' B2 R F R' B2 D' L' B R2 U' D2 B' L' F2 U B' U' 
R' D2 B2 F D2 U R U L2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U B R L' B' F L' F U D 
L D' R' B' D' F2 U' L' U D' L D2 L' F B L2 D U L2 B U2 D2 L U2 R 
U' L2 D2 F' D L2 U' F' U2 R2 B L2 D' U R' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R' F2 L' F 
D2 R U2 L D F2 R U D2 L2 R2 D' B L' R B' L2 R2 D' B U2 D2 R2 L' B' 
R D' F' D2 U' B' R D B' F R' U' D R F2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R' B L' U2 L2 
F D' R B2 R2 B2 U' B' L' F B2 L R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B D2 B' R2 U' R D 
B F D' R L' B' U D L R2 U D2 L2 R B U' F B L R2 U2 F2 U F L 
B2 D' R2 F' U2 L' R' B2 L F' R' B L B L2 U' L U2 R' D2 U2 R2 U' B U2 
F2 R U' B' R2 D L F2 L D2 L2 B R' U L2 U' R2 F R B F' L' R' D B 
D2 U2 B2 L' U R2 B F' R B2 D' L D R' L' U' F' U F' R U' R2 F2 L' B' 
U' D L U' F B U L' B' D' R2 L' U L' D' L2 B2 U' L' D' B2 R F' D F2 
R2 L' B' R2 F2 U F' D' U2 R' F2 U R2 U D R U2 F2 B U2 D B' R D' R' 
R2 F2 L R B L' F' U D2 R' F2 B2 L2 R' D2 B L F B D B L' B D' F2 
L2 R' D2 F U2 R2 B2 F L2 R' U D2 F B L2 R D' R' B R' U R L2 F2 L' 
F2 U2 F2 U L' R2 F U R' D F U' R2 F' D B' F D B2 D' U2 F' D L2 U' 
U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U2 R D U' F2 U D2 L' U' D' F U' L' D2 B2 R' B L F2 L' 
R' L2 U L2 D L' D' R L2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D2 B L D' F L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D 
R2 B' D2 B R F' U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 B' U D F' B2 R' D U' F2 
D L2 F D L' R2 D F' L F2 D2 R' L D2 U2 F' R2 L U' R' L2 B' R' B D' 
B' U D' F L2 R' B R2 L2 B2 R D' F B' U2 D L' F2 B2 D2 B' L F' R D2 
R2 B2 R2 B R2 D B2 L2 R U2 D2 F U2 L' F L2 F2 B U2 D' F B U2 L2 R' 
B' F D2 L' F R2 B' D2 L2 R' B L' B2 D L2 U' B L B' R L2 U L2 U2 F2 
B2 D B D2 R' U D R2 U' D L' B' D R2 L U2 F2 B' L2 B' U2 D' F' B' U 
D R' D2 U2 F2 B2 R' F D2 L2 F' D R2 U L' F' D2 R' B' L' R' U B' D L 
L' U F B2 U F' D2 B' F' L' R F' U2 D B2 R' F2 L' B U' R2 L2 D2 U' B 
B D2 F' L' D U2 L' D' B' R2 L B2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 L' U' D' L' B' L' U F2 
U' B' L' U2 R U B R' U F' R2 U2 D' L' F D R2 B L F D B R B' F' 
F' L U2 D R2 L' F' U' B L D F' L' R B' D' R B D' R F2 L U' B L 
F D2 R' L2 B' D' B2 F2 L' B U2 D B' D' U2 R' L2 B R U2 L B2 F R D2 
B2 F' R' U L D' R2 D' B2 D2 U2 B R2 U R D B D2 B' D F L' U R2 U' 
L2 B L' F B L R F B U L R' U2 D2 L R F2 B U' D L F2 U2 B' D 
U F B2 U R D' R' B2 U' F D U' R D' B U D F R2 D F2 U2 L' B' U' 
R2 F U' R2 U2 F2 L R2 F2 U F D L2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 L U' F' R D' U 
L2 F' D2 L R F' R U L' R2 U L D2 F2 R2 L' D2 R U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' 
B R' D2 F' D2 B' L D F' D2 F L2 B' D' B' U' R' U2 F L R D2 B F L2 
F D B' U2 F R' D2 F' U2 D L2 U2 L D B2 R B L D' L2 B2 U D R B2 
U2 R2 L' D B2 L R2 B D B U R' B' U' F2 D' R' L2 D' U' R' D' L' B R 
R F B D2 F' B' R2 B' U2 F2 U2 D2 R' B' U2 B' D F B' D2 R U' F U' F 
F2 L' R U D2 R B2 D' R' F' R' B2 R' L D R U D F B L2 B R' U2 B' 
R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 R B2 D R' F2 D U R' U2 B U' R' B L' U' L F 
R' D' L2 F' B2 D R2 L2 U2 F U2 L' R' U' D B2 R' B' L' U' F2 R B' F L' 
L2 R2 U L F B R' L B2 D L2 F R2 L' B U2 L2 U' L' R D' B' R B2 F 
D R' F2 B L F2 B R' F2 B D2 B F2 L' B2 U R2 L2 F D F' L' D U2 F2 
R D2 B U' F2 D' F B L F' D2 F U2 L2 U2 L B' D' U2 R2 U L2 U L2 F 
L U F U F' B' L D R F2 L2 R2 F2 R D' F' U2 L F' R' U D B2 R' D2 
R B F' D' F R B' U' F2 B' U B' U2 B' L2 D L' R2 D2 U' F D2 R2 B U' 
F B2 R F' U' F L F2 R' F' U' D' L2 R' B' L R2 U' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 B2 R2 
L F L2 F' U2 D' R2 L2 U' R' F' R2 U' F2 D' R U R2 B U F' B2 U D' F' 
U B2 R' L' F2 R B L2 F R' L2 D' L2 F2 L' B' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 F 
F2 D2 B L2 D' F2 R' L2 D B' L2 F' B2 U2 D2 R' D' F2 L2 U' B2 D' U' F2 R 
F D' F L' F' L F2 L D U' R' L' D2 F U' D R L F2 B' L2 B L' R U 
R2 U2 D' R2 L2 B D B' F2 L' D U' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 D R' F' U R' U' F2 D2 
U' L D' B' U R F' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' D R2 L B' F L2 B D' L2 F' B R L2 
R2 F' L2 D' F' L' F' U' L D' R2 U2 L' D' B' F' D' L2 R2 B' U2 R2 F' L2 F' 
R2 D R' B D' B' U' B' F' U B2 R2 U F' R2 L F B2 U' L2 B' R F2 U' B' 
B2 F L F R2 D' B R B2 U B2 R2 B2 R D B' F2 R L' F' U2 L F' U2 B 
B L' D2 R2 B' F R D' L' R' F' L' B U' F2 D' B R D' R U2 D2 F' U2 F 
D2 B' R' B2 D B R' L' D F2 B' U2 D B R2 U D' F' R' B' U' R2 F2 B' R2 
U D2 B' U' R' B' U' B2 D' U' R2 U L2 B' U' D2 B' L U2 D' B' L2 B' U2 B2 
U2 L R B2 R F' L' F2 L' U2 L' R U' L U' B' L2 B L2 B' L' B U' D' R2 
R' D' F' U D' B L2 R D R' F' U2 L' F' U F' D L' R' B R U' L' B' F' 
L2 U2 F U' F' R' B' U2 R L' F2 B' R2 U2 L' R2 B' R B' L2 U' L' D U2 F' 
F2 L F2 U2 L' F' L F' U2 D' B L' B' U B' R' U2 L R2 D2 L R' D2 B2 U' 
L F2 D U2 L U' R' L D2 U R F2 D' B2 U' D R' D L B2 R F R D2 B2 
D' L2 D' U' R2 F' U D' R2 D2 F L' F L B' D B' R' U2 L' R' U' L' U B2 
R' F U2 R' F2 B' R L' U R' B U' B2 U' D' F' B2 U' F R2 U2 F' B' L2 R 
L2 F' L U2 D2 L' U F R F2 B2 L' F2 D2 F' B2 L' F' D B F2 D2 R U' B' 
B2 D B F D U2 B2 R L' B' U' F2 L' U2 L2 U D' R B2 F' D' L2 D2 U2 L2 
R2 U' R2 L' U L' D' R B2 U' R D2 U L2 U2 B R L F2 U' B2 D2 U B F' 
L' D F2 B R2 L U' R' L F R U' L2 B2 R' U' R' D F' D2 L' F2 D' U2 L2 
L2 D' F' D2 L' U' F' R2 U F B' U2 L' U D2 R U' R2 U2 F U D2 L' D2 R' 
D L' U' F2 L' D2 L' F L' F' B' U2 B2 L B' R B2 D' R L2 B' L' R2 B2 U' 
F' L B' L U F2 R2 U2 F' L2 B F' R' D2 L' D2 R' F' B' R2 D F R U R2 
U F D' F L U B' R B' D U2 L2 D2 B2 L U R B2 D R2 D2 R B2 U' L2 
F R2 L F' R' B' U2 B2 R2 B' F' D R' B' F' L D' L2 U B2 F D2 L' D2 L2 
U2 L' F2 R F2 L R' B D2 L' R' D' L B2 D R U' B2 L' F2 L2 R2 D U' F 
D2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U' L' F L' B' R2 D2 B2 L' R2 B' L2 D B' R' B R2 F 
L D F2 D U' L' D L' R2 U2 L2 D U B2 F' U2 R L' B R2 B' F' R' L' U 
R' L' F R U L' F B2 U' B D2 U2 L R U' R B2 R B' D2 R2 L2 U D B 
D U2 L2 F D R F2 B L R D F2 D F2 U R2 B R' L' U' R F' R' L D 
R' D' U2 R L' U L2 F2 U B' L2 D U B2 L D2 F L R' D' U' B' R F2 L 
F' L2 B' L' R B D' U B F U2 L' D L' F' D2 B U2 F' U L2 B U' R' B 
D L' F2 L' B L' D' B2 D' U2 R2 L' F' B2 R2 U B2 D2 L U2 B' F' R2 F D' 
D2 R F2 B' L' B' U F2 R' B' F' R2 D2 U' L' D U2 B' D2 F' R B2 R2 F' D2 
U B2 F' U2 L' U2 D2 L F2 D' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 D2 R B2 R' D' F2 L2 B' L2 
U2 R B R2 B2 L B L' B D B' F' U' D2 L' F L2 R' D B F U B2 D F' 
F2 L2 F U R2 F' D U R2 D B2 D U F L' U2 F' D U' F' B' R' U L2 U 
R' U' F2 L B' D2 L U L2 R2 D2 F U2 F' B D' B2 L2 R2 D' R' D L2 R B2 
F' U2 B L2 D' F' L' R F B' R2 L' U' F U R2 B' R' U' L2 D2 U' F' U' L' 
B F' U2 D' R' L' D' F B2 U' R L' F2 D B R' U2 B' L' B' D' R' L U D 
F' L' B2 F L2 F R2 L' B' D2 B2 D L U B R' U2 B' D2 R2 L2 F' L' R' B2 
D' L' D U R' L' B2 D2 B' U2 L2 D F' B U2 D' R B' D R L' F R F' B' 
U' D2 R' L' U' L2 U2 R B2 F' R2 D L B2 U' L U L2 F2 D' R' L' F' B2 D' 
B L' F' L R' F2 R' L U' D2 L' U L R U2 B L R U' R' B D' B2 D2 U' 
U L' U D2 B' D R B2 L U' R' F R2 U' B' F R F2 U2 B' L' D' F2 L' R' 
F' B2 L U B2 F D L' B R2 L B' L F' L2 F R F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B' U' 
F R F R L2 U' B2 L' U2 R U F D F' L2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L F R' D' B 
B2 F' R2 B' L' U B' U L B' U2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U B' L D2 L U' R' F2 D 
L' U2 R' U R2 D2 B2 F' R2 L U L R' D R' D2 B F2 L2 D' F' R B' D2 R2 
L B2 F R2 B' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U D R2 D B' F' U' R2 D' F R' D U' R2 L' 
L D2 U F2 D L B R' L U' L' R' F' R' D F' D2 F B' L B U2 B R2 U' 
B' R' D2 F' L2 B L' F L F' R2 F' B2 L' D' F' R B' F R2 L B F' D2 B' 
L2 R2 B D' R2 U D2 R2 L2 F' L2 B U L B' D2 R B' U2 B L' F2 D2 U2 L' 
F2 U F2 L B D2 U' F' D2 R' F L' R U2 D2 F R U' B2 L U' R2 F U D' 
R' B U2 L R' F2 U2 L B2 D L D' F L D U R L F D F' B L2 D' L 
D2 F' R D2 L F2 D F' U F2 U F2 B' L' U' B2 R' F D2 L' F' B2 U2 D2 F 
D2 L2 F2 B2 D L' B' R2 B2 R D F R B L U L' U' B D2 B R2 U' D R2 
B' R' F D' B F D2 B2 L2 B' R2 L2 U R2 F' B' D B D' B F R' L D' R' 
L' U2 L U2 F' B2 R' F' D2 R' U2 B2 L' D' B2 U' B L' F' L D2 U' F U2 F' 
L' D2 U' B' F2 D2 R' U2 D B2 U2 R2 B F L2 U D' F' R' D F D L' U F' 
L F2 R U D2 L R' F U' F2 B' U R U' F' D2 L' R U' D' L' R' F' R2 F2 
F2 D' U L' U B' U2 F L F2 L2 B2 R F2 D' U' B R L F' D2 L R D2 F2 
F' B U' R L2 B U B2 D U2 F B' D2 F2 D B2 R B R F2 D2 U2 R F B' 
U' R2 U' F' R U2 D' L2 D' F' L2 U2 L' D' R L' U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U D F D' 
R' D2 R2 B' U' L' F2 L2 D' R2 B R2 F B' U' D L' B R2 L F L' B' L2 B2 
B2 F2 R L U' R2 L' D' R2 D' F2 L F2 D F2 L2 B' D2 F B' L F U' R2 L2 
D2 U F2 U' D' B' L F2 R' F2 U' R2 F2 L R' D2 U' B L B' R2 L F2 B2 R' 
L D L' B D F U L2 D' L2 B' R2 D L2 F B2 U' D2 F' D2 R' F' R2 L2 U 
D B2 D' L2 U B2 U R B' L B' U2 D2 L R' U2 D B' D' B F' U2 B U2 B2 
F' R' F' B L R2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 F L' D2 F2 L U L D L' B2 U' L' B L' 
F' L' B' F' D U' R' D2 U2 B L' B2 U2 L2 D' L' U F' U' L U' F' D2 R F2 
U2 L2 D' B' F' D2 U' F' B2 D' L' D' L' R F B D' F2 D2 L U2 L' U R2 L 
F2 U' L U2 B2 D B2 R F2 B2 U L2 D L B' R' B' R2 F R U' R2 D2 R' D2 
D2 F2 B R2 U B2 D U' R' U' R F2 U2 R U' B' L U2 D L B2 R' L D2 R' 
L' B2 R2 B2 F' L' B R2 D2 R' F R2 D' L D B2 U2 F D U' L U2 L2 U2 D 
U' F2 R U2 B2 D' U2 B' U B R F B' U' R' L' B2 R2 B F R L D R' U2 
L2 D F2 D2 F D2 F D' F2 B2 R B D2 L2 D' F' D' U L D' R' D' F2 B2 L2 
R B F R' L D' F U' R F U L' R F R L B U2 B' F R' D' B' R' F2 
B2 L D' B F' D' F B2 D U F' B2 L' U2 L B' D F2 U2 D' L2 B2 D2 B L 
F2 L' R U F' B D2 B2 R F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R U2 F U D' R2 B F2 R2 U2 D 
D U2 L2 R U' D' B R' L2 F' L R' B' F' D' B2 R' L' D B F' L D L2 B2 
B' R' L2 D2 R F2 D2 B D' L2 R D2 R2 U' D' F B' R' D' R L' B' D' R2 L' 
U F' B2 D2 F' R' L F' B2 R' U2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 R F' D F' D' B F L2 
B' D' U L2 U2 F' B U R2 L2 D R' B2 U B U' B2 R L2 U' F D' F2 D' U' 
B R' B F' R D2 F U D' R2 F L' U2 F' U R L2 D' L' D U2 R' F' B2 L 
D U2 R2 U2 F' B U' D2 L F2 R D2 B R' F' U2 L F' R2 F' U' R B2 D2 L' 
U2 L' R2 B' D2 U B R2 D L2 R U B' U' D2 B D2 B2 R' U' F' L2 F L2 D2 
R2 L' F2 L R2 U R' U' R F2 L2 B2 L B U2 R B U2 D' B' D B D L U' 
F2 R L U' D' F2 L' B2 L' R' B U L D2 L2 F L D2 B' R2 D2 L U L' B2 
U2 B U2 F' U2 L2 R' B2 D L2 R' F2 D B L' R2 B F' U F R L U2 B2 D 
D' L' D F D U2 R D2 R2 L2 F B' U2 L F R F' L U R2 F' L2 D' B U 
B U' B D L2 U2 R D2 L U' L2 B F' U' L B' D' L2 U' F' R2 B' F2 D2 R2 
F' D' L F L F2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' L2 U F2 B' R B' U' R2 D2 R D L2 D' 
R2 L B2 R2 L U2 L2 B U2 B2 D B2 U' L' B' L U B2 F' D2 F2 D2 B' L B 
B' L2 U' F U2 B D' U' R F U2 R B U2 R F2 L2 B' R' B' L D L2 R2 F2 
R2 L' D F' L U D' B' D2 R D U R' L2 D2 B2 U D2 B2 D2 U' L B L B 
B D2 R L B2 L' B U D F' B' L F2 U' R' F L B L2 U2 L' B L2 R F2 
F' D2 U R' F' R' L2 U' D2 L R2 B2 U2 D' L U2 D' R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B F2 R2 
U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B' D F U' F2 L' R2 F' R L2 B' F' L' U2 L U' L2 R' U2 F' 
L2 F D2 R D L2 R2 D F2 D' F R D' R D L2 U R2 B R2 F R D' F2 L2 
D R L' B F' R' L2 B' R' B2 R' B' L U2 B U R2 B D2 L2 D L2 U2 D2 F' 
F' D' F R B D B L2 R' U' B L2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 D F2 D B F2 L2 U2 B' 
B D2 B' D' F L2 B U B2 U2 D' L2 R' U' L2 U D F' L' B2 D L' B2 L2 B2 
U2 D R' B R B' L2 U D2 L F B' R2 F2 L' B U' R U' D F2 L F L U2 
B' U D2 B F2 L' U L' B' F' D F2 L R U L' F L' D2 B L R' F R' L 
R D R' D U' F' D L F' B' D' B L F2 L' U2 D' L F R2 L2 D' L' D2 L' 
R2 U2 F' B' L' R' F D2 R' B U R' F' B D R2 D' B2 R F U L U R B2 
R2 B' D2 L U' B' U' L' D2 R2 U D2 L2 F2 U' F L2 D' B2 R' D L' F' D2 R2 
R2 D2 F2 R' F' L' R2 F' R U2 L' D2 B D L' R2 B L2 U R2 D' R' B2 D2 F 
R2 L' D2 R' L' U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 D' R2 B L2 U2 R2 F' L2 U L D U' R U 
L D' U2 F2 L' D' R2 D' B2 D B R' B U2 R B D' U' F' B R2 B2 U D L2 
B2 D' U B' U2 R D' U R U2 D2 F' B' R L' U' B2 D B' L2 U' R U B L2 
U2 R2 F U2 L2 B U' B F2 R2 L B2 L' R F2 U B2 R' U L' R' U L' D' U2 
U2 D L F L' D' R F' U' D2 B' R D F2 U R F' R U' F2 R' B2 R2 D' L 
B D2 R2 F' L2 D2 R' B2 U R' U' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' U D L F2 D B D B' D2 
D F U' L' F2 R2 D2 L F B2 R2 F L' D2 B' F2 R2 B L2 B' R F L2 B' U 
U L R B D L U' R D' L' B2 R' D2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' R2 B' L2 B D' F 
U L2 D R' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 B' R2 B2 R2 B D L F' R2 U F' D2 F2 
R2 L' B' U2 R2 U D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' D' L U' L2 F' B R F U2 D2 L2 F2 R 
D L D R D2 L' D L' B2 R' D L2 F' L2 D F B2 L2 R' B2 F D F2 L2 B 
R D' B U' L' U' D' L2 R' B' L' F' U' R2 L' D2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U 
R2 F2 U B D U B R L B U R' F' D' B R2 F B2 L R2 D F R2 D2 B2 
L' B2 F L2 U D2 B L F2 D2 B U2 D2 F R2 D L2 B R' B F' D2 R U2 F' 
R U' D F' B R' U' L' U2 F L' F B2 L2 B2 D F R' U' R F R' U2 F2 L' 
U' R' L2 D' L U D F' B2 U2 L2 U2 L' F2 R F2 R D' B2 F' L2 D R' B F 
D2 B R' F L' R2 D' F L2 U' D' R B D R' L D' R L2 D F2 D' B L' F 
B2 F2 U' D B F L2 F' R2 F U' L' B2 U' B D F2 L' U' B2 D2 B' L' F R 
R U' F D' U L' B' R2 D2 R' D' F2 D' F B' R' U2 F U2 B' R F2 B' L R2 
B2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D' R2 L B2 F D F U2 D B R' F2 U2 D' B' D' B2 R' U 
L F B2 R' F' L F' D' B2 U R' L' B' F R2 L D2 R2 U D2 F' D' F' D B' 
F2 L2 U2 D B R B' U B' F U2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 U B2 F' U' R L' F2 L D' 
F2 U' B2 D R' U' R D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B L' U' R2 L' F' D F D2 U L2 B2 R2 
L R' B' R D' U' B2 F' U' B' U2 L2 R2 U' F2 B' U2 R' F D' U2 L2 B' F2 R2 
F2 B U' L' D L R2 U' D' L' B U' R2 L B R' D R2 L' D L' F' R L2 U 
F2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' D2 L U2 R' L2 F' R' U2 R B' D' L D2 F2 B U D B 
B' L2 B' U2 R F' D' R2 B2 D' R2 B' R2 L2 B2 L' B2 R' F' U D' B U2 F' L' 
R' D' R U' R2 U' L B' U F' U L2 D L' F' L' R' B2 U' B D' U2 R2 B2 F2 
D B' D2 R2 U F' B2 L' R F U D B2 R' U2 B2 L2 F L' U' D2 R' B' R2 D2 
D2 F2 B2 D' L F' L' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 D U2 B' R2 U R D2 F2 L' R2 F' 
R2 U2 R U F' U' D' L B2 F D' R D2 L' D U2 L U B' U' B L' D' L F' 
F D2 R U2 R' U L' U' D F' R2 F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L D' B R B2 R F' R2 U2 
U2 R' B L R' U2 D F2 L2 U B' L' F2 R L' F2 B2 R D U L F2 L D2 B 
B2 D' L2 U2 L' D B2 U D L U F R' D U2 F2 L' U F' B2 D U' L2 B F' 
U L2 U' D2 F D2 F' L2 D R U' D2 L2 U2 B L2 F' D' L F2 L2 D2 B F U2 
U F2 B U F L' F2 B' L2 U2 R2 D U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R F' B2 R F2 U2 D 
U2 B F L B2 L2 D L2 B' F L2 D' U2 F2 U2 R' B' L' F B' D' U B2 F' R2 
F R U' D' B2 D2 L D2 L F' B2 D2 B2 F2 U2 D2 F' D B L D2 F' R2 L' U 
F D' F' R' U2 D2 B U' F B2 L U F2 R' U' R B' F U D2 B2 D' R2 D' F 
B2 D L' R2 U L2 F R2 L' B D' B L2 R2 B2 R' F2 D' R2 F L' F2 B' L B 
F L2 R' U2 D' F R B R B F R F D' U2 F U2 R' B' L' F2 B' D L D' 
B2 U' L' U R L2 F' U2 L' B F' D' U' B2 F2 L' U2 D F B D2 L2 R2 B' L2 
F L' U' F2 R' B D' B D2 R2 U' F D L' R2 U2 L F' U2 L R' F B' U' L2 
B2 L' B D2 B2 D U R2 L2 F L2 D B2 U D2 F B L2 U2 D' R2 B' L F R2 
B R' B U2 B' R D F' L2 R B2 D' R2 B2 D2 R B U D R' F2 R' L' U2 D2 
D' R' F' R' L2 F' R' F' R' U' L U2 F2 B L' R2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F' B' U L 
B' U' L2 B F2 U' B U' D' L U' D R U2 D' B' L2 B F L' U2 D2 B2 R2 U 
F R2 D2 L B' U2 F D' R F' B2 R D R B U F L' B' U B2 U' F' R2 F 
B2 L' U' R2 L U2 R' U' L2 D' L' B' R2 B F L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R D' F2 B' L' 
B D2 R F2 L' D' U R2 U D' B D R' F2 L2 R F' D' L U2 B U D2 F B' 
D' L2 R2 F B L' F' U R' L B' R2 L2 U B L U' B' D F U2 F' B' D F2 
B' U2 D' B' U' D2 R' D L2 B' U2 D' B' R B' L2 R2 B2 L U R' B2 R' F' B' 
R2 L D F' R L U' R B2 F' R F2 D' R D2 R B' R2 U' D2 B' D' L2 U L2 
U' R2 L' D U' F R2 L' B2 D' L2 F2 R' U' D R2 F2 R B2 R F R' D R F2 
R' U2 F' R' B' D F B R' F2 U' R2 D L2 U2 R' D F R' U2 R D2 R' L2 B' 
B' D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F B2 U L2 D2 U2 F R L' U2 B R F B' 
U' D F2 U2 B R' L' B2 D' R2 U B2 F' L2 D2 B2 L F2 D' B2 U R U2 L2 R' 
B2 F2 R' U D2 B2 R D2 F2 R D2 U R2 D U' B2 D U' R F R' B' L' B' L2 
D2 R' F2 L2 R D2 R' D2 L B2 R2 F2 B2 L' R F2 D L U2 D F' D F' U2 R 
R' D B' R' L F' L F' D' F2 U' B L' R2 D U' B2 R U' D R2 F2 L' U' F' 
R U' B2 F' D2 B R' D' F2 R F L' D2 U L2 F U2 L' D' F' L' D R F R 
U2 L2 U2 D2 L' B F U2 D' R D2 U R U B2 L B D B' U2 B' U2 F2 B2 R' 
B' F' U B' U2 B2 D' U R2 B' D B2 L B' D2 L2 B R F B' U D' F2 R' F2 
R' F B' U F' R B2 R U R' U2 R2 L2 U L' R D2 U' R B F' D' U B2 L 
D B' L F L2 U F2 B U B2 F' R' B D' R2 L F' B U' D' L D F' D' L2 
B2 L' D B' L R' D2 F2 L2 U2 D L' U' L' R F' U2 F2 U B' F D2 R' D2 L2 
D2 R2 U2 L D' R' U L2 U' R' D2 R L' B' D F' L R B U R' F2 L' U' R' 
R2 F2 B' L' F' R F D2 R2 D B2 F' L R2 D R' D2 L B2 F R2 L2 D B2 F' 
B2 R' B' U' R' U B' D' F2 D' U' F D U' F D2 B F' L2 R2 B2 L2 R' B D2 
R' F' U L2 F' U D' L2 U' F B2 D2 U R L F2 U' D2 F2 R' B R L2 D' L 
R' F R U' L' R' F' B2 L D' U2 R2 U D' R L' U R L' F' U' D2 F L F' 
D B D2 B L D' B F' L D2 F R2 D2 R' F D2 F2 D U' F2 B R' D R' F 
F B2 L' B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D' R' B R2 F2 R2 B2 R' U B2 L' R2 B' 
F' U' R' L' F B' D L D' R D' L2 D F L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' B' U2 R2 U2 R 
R L' U F2 L' R B2 F U R2 L F' U2 F D' R2 D2 L F' B2 D' U' L2 D L2 
D L2 R D2 L2 D2 L' F2 B' L' F D2 U' F R2 F2 B2 R L' F2 B R2 D2 B2 R2 
B' U2 D R2 D2 L' F' L' R F L B' L' F U' B2 F L F' D2 B F U' F' D' 
F2 L B' U2 L2 U F' U' R' B2 L D U B D' U B' F2 L U' B2 L' U' F B' 
U' L' D B D2 R2 F' D2 B' D R' F U' D2 B2 U' F' D' L U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 
D2 L' B' L2 F B' L U L R D L' U2 R' D2 B' L' U' B' U F D2 F R' F2 
B2 U' F' L B' F2 L' U F' U2 F' B L2 D U' B2 R D2 B' D' U F' U2 F2 R 
R U' B2 D' B2 R U L' F' R2 U' D L' U R L U R F2 B2 U2 B2 R' F' L2 
B' D B2 D' F2 R D R F B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L B' F R D2 F' U B2 D2 F' D 
F2 B' L' F L R' B D R F D2 L2 R2 U F R U2 D R D B F D2 F U2 
D2 L R F' L2 D' U' R' D R2 L' F' L2 R' D2 F D2 L2 R' D U R2 B' L R 
B' U2 B D2 L R2 U2 R' L2 F L2 U2 D R2 F B2 D2 U' B' U F L' U R' U2 
R' B' R D2 F L R' B2 F2 D' B2 L D F2 B' R2 U' R B R D' B' L D' U' 
R D2 R' F B' R' L B D2 F' B' D B2 F U F2 L2 D U' F U2 B2 U' L' B' 
U' L2 D2 B' R2 U' F' B2 D' R2 U' R2 B D' L' D' B2 L' F L2 F' L U F U 
U' B' U' R2 L2 B L' D2 R U2 D B' U F' U D' F2 R' B L2 U' F2 B L2 F 
R F D2 U R2 L' B' D2 F2 L F2 R' F' U2 F D2 L' R2 D' L F' B R2 U' R' 
R2 B U2 R2 U L2 D R2 B F U' F2 L' U' B2 U D B R B F2 U L R2 U' 
B2 D' R' D' R' U2 L2 R B L F2 D' L D2 B F D' R2 D2 U' B U2 D' F B' 
B F2 U D' R' L2 F' R' L2 F2 B' L D' L' F L2 U2 L' U F B D F U2 R 
B2 R' D' L' B D2 L' R' B2 R F2 B' L' F' U' D' R B2 D2 L B' U D L2 F' 
D' F' U D2 R2 L D U B2 F2 U2 F2 L' D F2 U B' D2 F' B2 L' U B' R' U2 
L' U' R U' L D2 L U2 D' F D2 L2 U2 F U F R2 B L2 B R U L2 F2 R 
L2 B2 L U2 D2 L B' U' R' D2 L' R B F L' U R' D2 L2 F' B' D' U2 R U2 
B2 U D F' B' L R2 U F D2 L' U B' L' F U' L2 F2 D R F U B U L2 
U2 F' R' B F' U2 L' R' U B' R2 D' F2 R2 F' R' D R2 U' L' U2 D2 R' D R 
B' D L B L' U2 F D R U D' F' L' R F' R U B D2 U F' U2 R2 F R' 
B2 F L R F2 L' F' R L D2 L' B' U' F' R F' D2 L D B' U L' B' U' L 
F' L B D2 F2 R' U L' R2 D B' R' B' R U2 R L' D2 L' U' R L U' R2 U2 
R D U B2 R' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F L' F' U' R L F' D B' L R' F' B 
B L F' L2 B2 L' R B' L R2 D' F L2 B' U B' F L' R2 F B L U' B' U2 
R B' R' U R L U' L R2 B U L U2 F' B R2 F D' L' U F' L2 U L2 D' 
L' B' F2 L2 F' D2 B R' U2 R F D2 B R2 U' D L2 F' R' U B F2 L' F2 B2 
U2 B' F2 R2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 D2 F' D2 B L D F' R F' L' U2 F D U' R F2 
D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B F' U R U F2 R L2 B' U2 F B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U L B2 D 
F' R B2 D' F R D R D' R' L' D L' F2 L2 B' F2 L B R' F B' D L2 R' 
U2 R' F R B U2 D2 F L' U' B R D2 B2 L R B2 D' F' B' R U L' R2 U 
L R2 U' F' B2 D F' R' D2 R' F2 D U2 F' R2 L D R' F' R F2 B2 D L2 D2 
F2 L' B F' U2 B2 U L D2 F L' B D F' L D F L2 D U2 R L F2 R F' 
R U2 F R' U' D L' R2 D F R2 B F2 L D' R2 U2 D B2 R' U2 D' F2 D F' 
D' L2 D R' F2 B U' L' B U L' D2 L D2 B2 U D' L B U2 D' R' L' B D' 
B2 D2 F' R U' D2 B L' R2 B2 D' R U' L2 B L' R2 U' R U2 R B2 R' F' B2 
R U2 D' R2 D L F' D2 R' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' D R' U' F D2 R' L' D L R2 
B' L2 R B' D R2 L' B R2 L2 U R2 B U L2 F B D2 U B2 R U2 F D L2 
R' B' L2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R' B2 F2 U' B' F' D B' D' B F2 R2 L D2 F' B2 R 
B F' L2 B F2 D2 U' F' U R2 F' U' L F' D L R2 U' B' U' L D2 R D B' 
L' F' D U2 F2 R L' D2 B L2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D2 U2 F U' F' D' F R L' F R' 
R' L2 B R F' D L F' U' F U2 L' F2 B' R' F2 L' B U2 L F2 D' B2 R' D' 
L' F' B2 U B F' U B R U R2 L2 D' R2 U' D R' U2 D2 R' L2 B' F2 D2 F' 
D' F B U' D2 L U F2 R F' B2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L D2 B L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U' 
L' R' B' U B2 R' F2 D2 R2 B' D2 R' B' R' D' R2 U' R B2 R U' F' R' L' U 
L2 B' D' B R' L2 F' L' B R' D' L' D L F2 U' R' D2 F U D' B R2 U R2 
L' B L B2 L2 F2 R F' L2 F L' F D B' F' U' F2 R' L2 U F2 D' R' L2 U' 
R' L' D2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L F U2 B2 F' U' L B' D' L' D B L D' U2 L' U 
D F' R F2 D F2 R D' L B' F U D2 F' L2 U' D2 F2 R2 D U L F2 B R 
B' L2 R' D' F' U R D2 F2 U R' U2 B L' F2 U' B U2 R' U2 F L' B R' B' 
U L R2 B2 L2 F L F D' R2 B F D' L' R B R L2 U' L U R2 F' D F' 
U' F2 L' B L2 F D2 R' B' U' F U' R2 F B D L F2 U2 R2 D U' B' D R2 
U2 R' U2 D L2 U2 B U' F' U B L R2 D L' B L' U' L F' U' L2 F2 U2 F' 
B2 R' U B' L B2 F D U F L' B2 R F' D' B R U' F2 B2 R' D' U L B2 
L' B' F2 R' F2 U' F' L R B2 D2 R2 F L B' D R U R' B2 U F' L D2 F' 
B R2 F' D2 R2 D' L' U' R' B L' B R2 D2 L2 D R' B' R' D2 R B2 U2 L B2 
F U' F' R D R2 B F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 F U' L B R2 F B' D' F' B2 R' U 
L' R B F' L' R' B2 L D' R D R' L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' R2 B F2 L' 
B' F2 D' R2 B' U' R2 L D2 F B2 U2 L2 B2 U' D' L' U2 B2 U2 R F D B' U 
U B F2 R U' F' L' U2 F2 D U2 F L' B' D2 F' B U2 L2 B F' L2 F' D' R' 
U D' L2 F' R2 B' D' B U B R D' F2 D F' R' L' D2 F D R U2 R' U' R2 
B2 L D' B' F' R2 D2 L' R' B' F R F' U B' U D F R' B' L2 B L2 D2 B' 
B2 L2 D F' B D2 R' D' B' F' D2 F2 B' D' R' D R2 F L B2 D' F D' R L 
U2 B2 R L2 F' B' U B F L' D2 L' R2 F2 L U' D' B2 D' U2 L2 U L U R2 
B U D' L U' B2 U D' B L R' U2 B' R' F' B U' R2 U' D' R2 L U L' B 
U F R2 D R B' F D2 B2 U B D' U' R F' D L2 F2 B2 R' B D U B R' 
F' L U' B' D R2 B2 L B2 F U B' R' D B2 R' B2 F2 R' U' R D2 U2 R L2 
R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 L' R' U' L D2 F2 R2 F' D' B2 U' D2 B2 U F' D' R U' B 
U D2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 B L2 D2 L' R F2 R' D2 L' F2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' L B L 
D' F' R2 D B R2 F' B U B' L2 R2 B2 D U2 F D' B U' D' F' B U L' B 
F' L F L2 D' F L2 D R2 U F' D' U' F2 D2 B F' U' D' R2 L B' R D' L' 
D F B' U' L2 D2 L' D B2 R' L2 D B F2 U2 B2 U L U' L' D' L2 B F' L' 
B F2 L2 F2 L2 F L' B L B2 L2 B' F' R D' B L2 D2 U B2 L' U2 F' B R' 
R' B2 U2 L R2 U R D' U B R2 U F2 L R U F' B' U2 R' F L' R2 B' R2 
B' F' L' U R2 U D' R' L D2 F' B' R' B2 F' U2 L' D' F B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D 
R L2 D2 R' B' R D2 L' B L2 U2 F D U R2 B L' R2 D2 B2 R D2 L B F 
U R' F2 U' R' L' D U' F B' D2 F' L D R' B L2 D2 U F2 D2 F' U2 B2 F 
B2 F2 L2 R' F' U2 R F L' R F R' D' F D R B R' D B2 F' L2 U2 B R 
R2 B' L R D2 R2 F' B2 U2 D2 B D' U2 B' U L B2 U2 L' U2 L2 D B2 F2 L' 
B R2 B' D F B2 R' L B2 F2 D2 F' L B' L' D2 B' D R2 L F D' U2 L' U' 
D' F2 B2 L U' F L' D R2 L U2 L B' L2 F R' D2 R U F2 L2 D' R B' U 
B' F' R2 F R' L' F U L2 D R' U D' F' L' B2 D R2 U' D L' U2 B2 R2 B 
B' R2 D' R' U R2 U F R F' R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D U F2 D2 U2 B' L' F2 B L2 
R U B2 R D2 R' L F L' R' B D F' L F L' U' D' F R F U F B' D' 
F' U L' F2 R F2 D' L R' D' L U F2 L F D' B L' U F U2 L' F' B' D 
U2 R' L F2 U R2 L F D' U' B' L' D' U' R U2 L U2 D' R2 B2 R F2 U2 F' 
F2 U B2 L D2 R2 B F D R2 L' B2 L' R2 F D' R B2 R2 D' F' U2 L' B R 
L' D F' U R' F2 B R L' D R2 L2 F' U2 F2 D2 R' B' F D2 R' L F' D U 
L' D F' B2 R' F2 L' B2 F R' B' U D2 B D' U B L D2 L R2 D R2 B' R' 
R U' F D L2 R2 B2 R' D' U' R' L B2 U2 R U2 F' B' U' D' R' U' L' F' D' 
F' D2 F2 B L2 U' R L B' R' D2 B2 F' R' B F L' B' U2 B R2 D B R2 D' 
D B2 U L' D B F' U D' L' F R L2 B' D' U2 R' F' R2 B2 L2 U F D F' 
D' R2 B F' U B D R2 U2 B2 L2 F D2 U L2 R2 B' R2 D B R U2 D2 F' L2 
L2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 B' L R2 D2 F B' U R' U' L2 D' U2 F' D' F2 R B R2 D2 
F B L D' B F2 R B' F' U2 D R' F2 R U' R L2 D U' B' L U L B2 F 
U L U F2 U2 B R B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U R' D2 L' U B' U R B U F' 
F' R2 U F2 B' L' U F U' B2 U' F R2 D F U2 B2 F' R B D' L D R L' 
B L2 B' F2 R' L2 D2 F2 U' R' U' F' D2 R2 L F2 U' B R B' F R L' D' L 
F2 L D2 U' R' U D F B L2 F2 R B2 U' L' D2 U R2 D L' F2 D2 R D2 U' 
D2 F2 D2 B2 L' R2 D2 U' B2 F U' R L' U' R U F2 B U' D2 L R F B' D2 
R' L2 B' U' F2 R' D' R2 F2 D' F' R2 L F2 D L' B F2 L D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R 
B' U L D' B2 D2 U2 L' D U2 R B2 L2 F L2 B2 F L' U F' L2 F2 L' B' D2 
B' L2 B R F' L F2 B' U R2 D2 U2 R2 B F' D' F' U' B R U' B2 D2 L2 D2 
D L' D' R' B F2 L' B D B F2 U' D L' R' F2 B2 U' L' F B' L' D R F 
B' D' R2 U2 F' R2 L' D2 B R2 B2 R' F' D2 R2 L2 U2 L' D2 R F2 R D' U R' 
L' F2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 D F2 R' F R' F R2 F2 L2 U' F' R F' U2 D2 F 
F2 R L B' R U R U L' F B R' D2 L2 U2 L D R' U2 F' D' L' R2 D' F2 
R2 B R2 F2 B2 R D2 U' B2 R U2 F' B2 D' B2 R' L2 F2 D F' L' D' R2 D U 
R2 L2 D U' R2 U F' B' R' B R2 U2 L2 D2 L' R U2 D B' R2 U2 D2 L D U2 
R B D' L F D L2 R2 F' B' R U F U L2 F' R' F L' U' D2 F U F' B' 
L2 R' F' B R D' B R' L D2 R B R2 D' L D' U2 L D2 B2 F U2 B F2 R 
D U' F2 U' R D' U B' R B2 L' U B R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 R' U2 B L U2 
D B F' L R2 D2 R F' R F R B' L D R' F D B2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B U 
D' U2 R' B D B2 R' U' D2 L2 U' L U' R2 F' L' R F D B' R2 D R F2 U 
U' F L2 D2 L2 D L' F D2 R' B2 L U2 B F2 D L' R' B F R2 B' D U2 R 
U' F2 U2 R' U' F R2 D2 F U D' R2 U B2 R' B' R2 D' L2 R F' D F D L 
R' L2 B' L D L2 U F' U' D2 L' U' D' R B' D' F' R B L2 U2 B2 F D2 B' 
R' L2 B D' F2 R2 U D' B2 R2 L' U2 L B' F2 L B' L2 U L' R2 F L2 B' R 
L' U' L F' D' B' U R' U' B' F D2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 F' B2 U' D2 B' D L U' 
B D' F2 B R' L' D U2 L R2 D2 F U D2 F' L' D2 R2 U' F' D2 L2 F2 R2 F' 
B D L R' F2 L D R2 B D2 F2 U' B2 R U R' U D' R' F D' L F2 L2 U 
U B' L' F2 B U D L' U2 F2 D2 R' F R' D L' U R L' F2 L2 D R2 D' F 
F D F2 B D F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D B2 U2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' F' 
U L U2 B U' R L B U R U R' B' D' R L2 F B2 U D2 L F' B' R U2 
R F' B D2 U B U2 D' L2 F R' F2 D' U' B2 U2 F' D F2 R' L2 B L F2 R 
R B R' D' B U R2 U2 F' U' L' D2 L2 U2 R' F L2 F2 U' B' U B U L2 B' 
L2 U' B' R D' B D' F2 D U2 L' B' D' U L D' L R2 U2 L B' U' L2 U' R' 
R U R2 D' R' F R' L2 D U' F L' B2 F R F' D' L' D B' U2 L' F B' D2 
D2 F2 B' R' L F' D L' F D2 B L' U2 B' U B' U2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U D' 
L' R' B2 L R' F' D F D' L2 F' R L U F2 U2 B' D F L2 D2 F2 U2 F' R' 
D' R' L' F2 U2 R U' L R2 D' L R2 D2 L' R' D2 R L' B' D L R2 B' F2 L2 
B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 L' F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R B2 L' F' B' L F' U R F2 L B2 R' 
U D' F' L2 F D2 R' F' B2 D' F' B' D B' L2 D R B' U' D' R2 U F L' U2 
D' L2 F2 D2 R U' L U' L F2 D2 B D2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 R2 B L2 F L2 B D 
D B' L2 F R' D B2 U L R B' R2 L' D' R' D' B2 R2 F' R' U' D R2 L U 
L' U' F' D2 R' F' L D F2 R2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 F' R2 L2 F2 B2 D2 L' R' D2 L' 
L' R B L' F B2 L2 F' U B U2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 D' U B D' B2 R' U' D2 B 
D' R U2 B U D' L D' F' R2 D2 L2 F R2 L2 B' F' D2 R L' D F2 B2 L F' 
F' D2 B2 D' R F2 L2 R F2 L2 U D' B' L2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 L B' R2 F' D2 L' 
D F U B R2 L' B' U2 R' U' L R2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 B2 D B2 F L D' L 
L2 F2 U2 B' L' U' B' D2 L U2 L2 R' F R2 B' F L R' U R U2 F U' L F 
F' L F2 D R U R2 D' F2 D B' R' D' B2 D2 B L F2 B L D' B D2 L D' 
R' U' F2 U F2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B' L F R2 U D' L' D' B' D' U' F2 U' D B' D2 
D2 B U R2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 B U' L U' B2 D2 F' R' F' D B U' R' F' B 
B' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F B' U2 D R2 F U L2 R2 U' D R' L2 F U' L U2 
U R B' D2 B R' D' B' L F2 D2 F2 B' R L U' R2 L' U' R2 D2 L' R2 D' B 
L' B2 U' L2 U' F L' D2 B2 U2 L D R B D B R2 F B U2 B2 F2 U' F2 B2 
D2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 D' U B' F2 D' B R' L' B L' F L2 B' D2 L' U' R' D' U 
U' L' U R U2 B' F' R' L2 F2 D' U' B2 L' F2 D L R B2 F L F L' B2 D' 
F2 B' D' U L F R2 L' B F R2 D U R L U2 R U' L2 D F2 L' U2 L' D 
L2 D U2 L' B2 U F B' U2 L2 U2 F' R2 U L' R D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F' B R' F 
B F U2 L2 F' B D' L2 F L B' D' R D U R2 U' B2 L' R B F2 U2 L' B2 
F' U F2 L U' F U2 R2 F B2 L2 F2 B U2 R B2 R2 B' U' D2 B R B2 F2 D' 
B2 R' D2 L F' B2 U' L B2 R2 B2 R' L U' L2 U' D' R' U2 B2 F R' B2 L' R2 
R' B2 L' D2 L U B' R' B2 F2 D B2 F2 D U2 F' L' D B' R' U' B R' U2 B 
D B' F' L F' B U' L' F R' B R L2 B2 D' F2 R D R' U2 B2 F' R' F2 R2 
R2 D2 U' L U2 D2 R2 F' R U2 R' B' D2 L2 U' R' L2 D B D F' B' D R D 
L2 R2 D2 R2 L F2 B R2 D R B2 F' U2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 F U' F' R F' R2 L' 
F' D' B' D R2 D' B' F' D2 L' F' R' D' R2 L' D' L2 F2 R2 L D2 F2 R B' D2 
B U L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R L D L' F B R U2 L2 B' R2 F' D B D' U2 F 
D' R' U2 F R D' B F2 U' B2 R2 U L B2 F L2 F' D R2 L U R2 U' R' F2 
L2 F U2 B2 L' U' L' U2 R F2 U' B' R F2 D' R' D' R2 U R F' R2 U2 L U2 
R2 D' R U' F L B2 L2 R B2 F2 R L' U D2 L F2 R' B2 F' U2 D2 F2 U2 F 
L' R' B F' L2 R2 D2 F' U' D' F' U D2 L U' B L D2 R' L2 B' R L' B2 L 
B2 R2 L U2 D F' R F2 D F2 R2 U2 R' F D R B2 R L' F' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 
U2 L' B L' F' U D' R F D2 B D' L F2 U2 F B' L B L2 R F L U' D2 
R2 D F L' F L' R' F' U2 R B' U' D' F' L2 B2 L' B D' U F' U2 B2 L2 F' 
R2 D' L F2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F L2 U' F2 R' F' D 
U F2 L' D U F U B L U' F2 B' L D2 R' U B D' L U2 B2 L F2 B U2 
D2 U' R2 D' L D R2 D' B' U D R' F2 B2 R D2 R U2 L2 R' U2 L2 F' L2 B' 
B R' U R' F2 D B U' F D2 R' D R2 D2 U2 B F R' F' B2 R2 L' F2 D' R2 
L2 D U' L2 D2 U' F2 B2 R' F2 D' F U' F' D B' L' U2 L2 F2 D' R' D' F' L 
L R' U2 D L D' U B2 U' B2 R2 B L' R D2 U2 F2 B' R2 L F2 U2 D F2 B' 
U D2 R' L' D2 R' U2 L B R' U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R D' L F2 U2 D B 
R2 L2 D' R L2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L' D2 F' B' D2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F R' U2 F R U' 
U' L2 U' B' R B D B' R2 B U2 D F L2 D2 U2 R F B' L' B U2 F2 B' L' 
U2 R' F2 B2 U2 L' F D U R' L' U B R' F' B' R2 B2 R L2 U' B2 F' L2 F2 
L2 B2 F2 L R2 B' R2 F' L' B F2 L' B2 L' U D F' U2 B F D' F B2 U' F' 
F L2 B' D2 F' R2 U' R L' U2 B R' B F2 R' L F2 D' L' B' U' F' L R D2 
B' F' U L F2 D' R' B L' R U2 R' B L2 F2 D2 B L' U R U2 R2 L2 U F2 
L2 D R' D' R' D B2 L' F2 L' R' B2 L F2 D2 L' R' B2 F2 U R L F' U F 
B' R' L F R' U' F2 U' B D2 L' F R' B2 F U' L B U2 L' F R L U B' 
L U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' D2 L2 R2 U' D' F' U R' B D2 U2 R' F2 D F' D' R2 F 
R F L2 R2 U' B L' D' L2 D2 L' U R' B' D' U R L' U R L F D2 L U2 
B' D R B' D R2 B' U R B2 D B' F2 R2 L2 U' D R U R U' D2 L U R 
D2 B' U B F' D L R D2 L' B' F L U B2 F D' L B D' L' B L' B2 U 
D L B2 U' B' F' D2 L R F R2 D B D' F B L R2 D R' L2 F D2 L2 B 
U B2 U2 D2 F U D' F' B2 U R' U2 D2 R L2 D2 L' U' D2 F2 B R2 F2 D2 R' 
L' D2 R' F U2 F' B D B' D' F D' U2 L F B' U L' D' L D2 U' F B U' 
U R' B F2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 R U R' U R' L F2 L B2 F2 D R' F D' R2 F' 
B L' D' U F' D2 U2 R B2 F U' B' R F R' B' U2 R D' U' L F' L' U' L2 
B D F2 L' U L F' U2 F' D B2 D B U' R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D U' R' B' L2 
L D U B2 R D2 U' F2 R U2 F2 L' B L2 U' L2 F' B' L2 R' U' F2 U R' F 
U' R2 F' D' B F' U' F B U R' B2 L B R U2 R U2 B2 D R' D' B' F' U 
R2 D L F' B D' L2 F2 R2 L D' U2 B2 U' L' U' D B2 R U' B2 U' F' R U' 
B2 L' F' L2 B2 U L D' R' L' F U' R' B2 L' F B L2 R2 D R2 B' R D R2 
R F D' L U' F' D U2 F2 B2 D' R' F U2 D2 L' R2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 F B D' 
L U' R' L' U' R U B D2 F2 B' D R L2 F2 B2 D' B2 R2 B D' F2 L2 D' U 
D L B U' B' D2 R2 B2 R' B F2 U B' D' F2 R B L2 B' U F2 L F' B2 R2 
B D2 F L' F2 R L' F' B L D2 F U R2 B D' L' R2 D' L' B R2 L' F' U2 
F2 B' U L2 D' F' B2 D U' R' D' B U2 R F' U2 L2 U F L2 U' R' F B U 
L F' R2 L F' R' D U2 B2 L' R' U' R' B2 F2 U F2 D L' D R2 B D2 R F2 
D R2 B R F D F L B F L' F L2 B L U L2 U' R D R2 L F2 R U' 
D' R' L2 D B' U2 R B2 U D' R L2 B' L' F2 L' B' L2 B L' U' B' F U' L' 
F2 D' L B2 F U D R' L D2 U' R D' B F2 D2 L D2 B2 L B2 L' U B2 D' 
F2 U2 R F' R B R L2 U L' B2 R L' B2 L' R2 D2 B' F2 L D B D' B' U2 
B U2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D U' F' B' U2 D' B2 D L2 U' L U2 L U2 D' R' 
R2 F2 D' U L2 B' D' R2 L' F R D2 L' F B R' L D2 L' D R2 L U2 R' L 
R2 F B2 U2 F R' D2 F L B2 L R' U' D' F2 L R2 D U L F' R2 B2 D L 
U D' F L B R B R' B2 F' L' U2 R' L U R B' R2 U' B L' F2 D2 U2 L2 
U' B D B2 U' L' F B U L2 D2 R F2 L' D2 U L' D2 B2 U F2 B L' F2 D 
B D' R' U2 B F U' F' B2 D' R' D F' B U' B D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B' U' D' 
L R2 B' U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R F2 R L' F' B2 L F2 R B' L' B2 F2 R' L D 
U' F' B R2 B L R' U' R' D2 B' L B R' U' R F' R B2 L' R D2 F' L B' 
R B2 R2 L U D2 F2 D R2 D2 U2 L R B' L2 F' B U B2 L B' U2 B R' D 
L' R' B R' B2 R L D2 B' R2 F' L2 R2 B' R' U2 B D' B2 R F' L2 D2 U2 F' 
U' F2 B' D B2 F2 R L B' R' B L2 D U' R' U2 F2 U' B D' U2 R D' F2 R' 
F2 U2 F2 L B2 U D F2 B2 D2 L F2 L2 F2 R L2 U F' R U2 F2 U' D2 L' D2 
R' B D2 L F L2 R2 B' D2 F B' D2 R2 F2 B L D2 B D' B2 D B' L D' L' 
F U' F D L2 R U2 D' L' F2 B' D F L2 U R' D' L2 D U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 
R2 F D B' D2 L D F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B U D' B L' D2 B' U2 B2 D L 
D B D' F' R2 F2 U D R B R2 D2 R D L' U R2 F2 L2 U D2 R D R D2 
L' F' B U R2 F' B' U R D' R D2 F2 U R2 F2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 L F R2 U 
U' F2 D F2 B R2 B U2 R D2 F' D2 B L' F' L R U2 B L' F' U' F2 D' F2 
U' R U2 D' F U2 L' B' L2 R F' L R B L2 F2 U' B' R2 L' B2 D2 B2 L2 B' 
F' U' L' F L U2 D' B' U2 D2 F' R F L2 R D2 U2 R2 U D B U2 R D' U 
U' R' L F2 U L U' R2 B' F2 R B2 L F D' B F R' B' U D B' R F U2 
D' U2 L' F' D F' U2 F L2 R U' L' B L2 B' F' L2 D2 L' R2 F U' L R2 B 
B' U2 B' R B2 U2 D2 L' F D2 B2 F2 U B2 U' F' D F' U' D' B' R B2 L' B' 
F' L' D L' F' L R2 U' L' B2 R' U2 L D2 B' F U2 R' D' B2 R' B L' B U' 
D' U L R U' L R B2 F' U D' R D R2 D' F D' U2 B' U' F' R2 U D' F' 
D' F' D B' R' D F2 L' R2 D2 L B F' L D' L D L2 B' U R2 D2 B' F R' 
R' B R2 L2 U' R D' B2 L R B' L' B' F' U2 B U D' F2 L2 B2 U2 R' B F2 
L2 D2 R L2 U B2 F L' F2 D B2 L' F U D F' L' D L2 F2 U' F2 U' L U' 
U B' L' R2 B U2 D' F D2 L R2 B' U2 R2 U' R' D' U R' L' D2 R' U2 F2 B2 
D U' R D2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' R2 L' B2 U2 R F' R2 B2 U L F U F' U' L2 D2 
B L U2 L2 F2 U' D' R' B U2 B2 R D' L2 B' F' R' L' B' L F' L' U2 R' B' 
U2 D L2 D U R2 U2 F2 B L2 U2 L' F L' D' B2 L' D2 L R2 D R2 D2 U' L' 
R B' D2 L U' L' F D F2 U R2 B2 D R L' U R D L' B' D2 R L' F' U 
F U2 R B' U2 F' B' R' D R F' L D U2 B2 L2 D' U F B D L2 R F2 R' 
L' B' L2 D' F' D' U2 R U R' D2 U' L' B2 F L U D L2 B F2 D2 L R2 F2 
B2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 R D B' U2 R' L2 D' F D L' F' B U2 R' L B' F U R' 
F B R B2 F2 D' U' R U2 L U F2 L2 B' D' L R2 F' R' U2 F U' R' D' R 
R2 F U D L' D2 B2 L' U2 F U' B2 F2 U L' D' R' B' U2 D2 L D L' B2 U2 
B U2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F R' U' B' U' R2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B F' R U' F' U' B' 
B2 L B2 L B' R2 F' B2 U R' B' U2 L2 D2 B D2 R2 L B' R2 L D2 L' F R 
D U R2 B D' L F D' R' U R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U' D2 B U D F' B2 L2 R 
B2 R2 F2 B' D' R' L' B L2 F2 L' B' L2 F' B2 R' B L' D' R' F' L F2 D' L' 
U B' L' D2 R' L' B' R' B' D U R F L' D B D R2 D' U2 F' D' B2 F2 U 
B' F2 L D2 U R' L F' R L2 D F L' U2 D2 R D R F' R2 F B' U2 D2 L2 
U' L F' B' U' F2 R' F U2 R' B R B2 D R' D U2 R2 B2 R B' F' L R U 
B' R2 U' D2 L2 U' B' U' L' F2 D2 F B U D R' D R U2 F' L F B D B2 
D F2 R F B' U2 R2 D L' F' U2 B2 R L B' R' F U R2 B2 R' D L2 B2 F2 
R2 U R' D2 L2 U R F' L' U L R U2 L2 R2 U B R D' B2 U2 L D2 L2 D 
D2 R2 D U' R L2 F U' F' R' F U' R2 U R' F U' B' D2 R F L U D B' 
F2 U D F B' L U2 B' D B F L D2 L2 U D L2 R2 U2 R' F2 U D' R' B' 
D U F2 U2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 F' B' U2 R F L B' L F' B2 R' L2 F' R2 
D' B L D L' B' R2 L2 U D' B L F2 R' L' B' U L F2 D F2 R L2 U B2 
B R2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 F' B' D' R2 L U B' D2 U' B2 U L' R' F' U D2 L' U 
L' U' R' U2 B F2 U L D2 R U F B U2 D' R D U F2 L2 D U L F D 
L' R B2 L D U B2 D' B2 R U' B D L' U' B2 U2 F R2 F2 D2 B2 F R B 
U2 R F L' U' L B R2 L' F L2 F' D2 F2 U D L F2 D2 U2 L D' R2 L' D 
L R' F R' U L' F R2 L' F D U' R' L U2 R' F2 B L U' D F' R' D B 
L2 R2 U2 F' D' B' D2 F' U2 B D R2 L2 D' U' F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' D F' L' B' 
F R2 U F U F2 L2 F U2 L F B2 L2 R' F L' D F U R2 B2 U' D B2 D' 
F' R2 D' B' D2 F2 D' B U L2 F' L R F' B U2 R' L' F2 L2 D R2 B' R' B' 
L2 U2 L B' F R2 L' U2 B D' B2 F' L F B U2 B L' D U' B L B R L 
B' L' F' D2 R2 U' D2 B' F' L2 U2 D F' B' L' D' U' F2 R2 D U F2 B' U2 F2 
L' D2 F B' D2 B D R2 B' U2 L B L' U2 L' U L D' R' D2 B' D B' D B2 
F L F2 B2 U R2 F D' F2 R2 L' B L F2 L B L' D R2 D L' F2 D2 L B2 
D' L U B2 U R2 D' B R' D B' F2 L' R B L2 U' L B2 R B U' F L R 
B2 D R F2 D' R2 D L' R2 U R' B' R L D2 L' F2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R L2 F' 
F' R U2 R2 F' R D2 F' D2 L2 D U B U2 F R2 B F' L D B2 L F2 R2 D 
F2 D2 L' D' F' R2 U D F2 L B R F2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 F2 R' U' L' B2 L' R 
U' B D2 F R2 D L' B2 F2 L U' F' L' F2 L B R U D F R F U2 F' L' 
F2 R' U B U2 D2 L' D2 B R B F2 U B' L U' R2 F' U' R2 F R' D R B2 
D' L U L' D U2 R F D F' L' D' B2 F' D2 R' B' U' L2 U F L' F D2 B 
F2 B' R2 U2 D' B F2 U D' F' B' R B' L2 B L' U F2 B' U' L D2 B2 F L2 
U L B2 D' L2 B2 F R U D R2 B U2 B U2 D B D' L2 R2 B2 D F' U D2 
D U2 R' L D U' R' F' L' F R U D2 R L' F B2 D U2 F' R U' B F R 
F2 R2 L' U2 R D B' R L2 F2 B R2 U R2 L B2 R2 U D L' R U2 R2 F D' 
L' F U B2 F' R2 L D2 L R2 B' R' U L' R' F L' U2 F2 L R' B' D F B2 
R' U2 F2 L' R2 D2 R2 L2 D U R U R U2 L' F U2 B' L2 R2 U2 L' U L' U' 
D2 U2 F' D R' U2 F U F' R B U F' L2 F' R B R F2 B' U2 B D' B' D' 
R U2 R' B2 L2 D' B F R' D2 L' U' B' R' U L R2 U D B2 U' D' R' D L2 
U' B' F D2 U2 L' R B' D' F L' R2 B' D B F L2 D2 R' L' D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 
R' U' F R U R' B D F U' D' F L D2 L D L2 F' L B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' 
D B2 D F R' B' D U L2 B2 U' L2 F U' R' U2 D2 B' R' L' U2 R B R L2 
L2 U2 B2 D F L2 B2 L B2 R2 L' B' U L B' R' U' B2 U' B' R2 F U2 B' R 
U' R2 B2 D F' R' F' R2 D L F D' R B2 U L B' R2 D F' L F L F2 L2 
B U D2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 D2 B D U L' U L2 U2 D F B L' U F2 U' 
R' L F' B2 D2 L2 F B U2 F R U2 R B2 D' U L2 F2 D L' F2 L R F R2 
L B2 U2 R F' R2 F2 L' D F' U R' F' U2 F2 L U' F R' U2 L2 R2 B F L2 
F' R2 F2 R' F' D L2 D F U2 L' B' R' D U' B R' F' R D L2 D2 U R B2 
R2 U D' F D2 B' R' B U' R' B F' L2 B U2 L B U2 D F' B U' R F' R 
L' F R U2 D2 F2 R' D F2 R2 D' L D F' B' D R' L2 F2 L' B' F' L' R' U 
R' F L U R2 L F R2 D F2 U' D2 B2 F' R2 F' U L D2 U2 F B D2 U' R 
R U B R2 B' L2 D' F2 D' B2 L R B L' B2 D' U L2 F2 B' U' L' F' B R2 
L' U' D' F2 L R2 U B U' F' B L' B2 F U2 D L F2 U R' U2 B' F' U2 F2 
R2 F B R F2 L2 D2 L B' U D' B U2 R' F U2 L' D R L D' U2 F' L R 
B2 D2 R2 B L' D' F D2 F D2 F U R F2 U2 F' L' F R2 U2 F' B' L' B U 
L2 F' D F U2 D' B R2 D' L2 U B' F' D2 F D' F2 U B F2 R L' F' L' D2 
R' L F2 L' D2 U2 R' L' F D2 R2 B' F' D2 B' D' R2 B' U2 L U R U D2 F 
F' U' B R D' L U2 F' L R' D2 L2 F B' U' F2 B R L D' L F' D F2 L 
U' L U2 F D2 B R' U2 F U R2 L F2 R' U2 R2 L U' R D' B2 U2 F' U' D 
F2 D2 B' L' F' U' B' D2 B U' D B F2 L R2 U2 B' D' R' F B2 U' R' F' L 
D B' R2 D2 B' F L2 F' L D2 R' F' D' U' B' L F2 R2 U' F R2 D' B D2 L 
L' B' U2 R' F2 U' B' F' L2 B2 L2 F U2 D2 L2 U F' U2 R' D' B F' L' R D' 
D L D' R U2 D B' L R' B' L B2 F L B' L F2 U' R2 B2 L R2 D' F2 R2 
D' L' D2 U2 R F R U' R' F B' U2 R2 B2 L' R U' F2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' F R2 
L R F' U' L2 U' D2 B' L2 B2 F2 L2 B R F2 D U2 R U F2 R F D2 L R2 
R2 L B2 R2 D' F' U2 L' D' U F2 U' L F B D F2 B2 D2 L2 D' F L F' U' 
L2 U2 F' L' U R L F L2 B' F2 R D U' B D2 B F' R' L B2 U2 R' L F2 
U F B R2 L B' F2 R' U' L' F' D2 F L2 B' F2 R L2 U B F D2 U R2 L 
L' R F2 U B' D U' F2 B' L D2 F' R D' B2 F' U2 D L B2 R F2 R L2 B' 
L' R2 D2 B' L B' D2 B' D2 L2 B F D' L2 D2 R2 B' D R' U' R' B' L2 F' B' 
L' F2 D L D2 B' R2 U' B U L2 R' D L2 B D' R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R' U' L2 
L B R F' D F R' U' R' L2 U R2 F' D2 R' B' F L' U2 D L2 U B R B2 
L D' R' F D2 U F2 L2 B R L' F' L2 R2 F D L2 R2 U L' B2 R' B' D R' 
B2 U2 D' B2 R2 B' U' R' B D L2 U2 F2 D' F B' U' F D2 L2 F2 B' R' U R 
U' F U B2 F U R2 L2 D2 B' L2 D2 L' R2 F' L' F2 B2 L' F L F' U2 R F 
L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 F2 B R L2 F' D L D2 R' D U2 B' D L' B2 L2 D2 F' 
U2 B' F' D' F B2 R' B2 L' D' L' B F U R2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 L' B' 
B F' D F2 B2 D' F D U' L' F' D' F' R2 L B2 R' B2 L2 U2 R' F2 U B2 R' 
B R B2 D U' R2 D2 U2 B D B2 L2 U F' B2 D' F' L2 R' U L' D' B' R' D 
B2 U' R2 L' F2 B2 L2 U L2 F B' R' U' D' F' B U2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 
B2 L' F D' F2 U' F2 R D F B2 U2 D R' U D2 B2 R2 L2 B' L D2 R2 F2 D 
U2 L D F2 D' F2 R L2 U2 F R2 B R2 F' U' B2 U B U' B2 R' L2 U R B2 
B U' B U2 B2 L R U2 F' D' L' D' R2 U' B2 R2 D L' U2 D2 L R' F2 D' R' 
L2 U2 L' R2 B F' D2 F' B2 L' B' L R2 F2 D' R L D B' F2 U' L2 F2 B2 R 
L D' F2 B' R' F' B2 U B' R D' R' B' D' B' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' B' L F' R 
B' R2 L U D' B D' B2 D L B D' F2 R' U D2 L B2 F U B2 D U F' U' 
B2 R2 L' D L2 U2 B' F2 R2 D' R' D2 F' D2 R2 L' U2 D' B R2 B R D F' U2 
U' L2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 D' B' R2 F2 D2 U R U2 R' F2 R B2 L U 
R2 U R U B2 L U R L' D2 L' R2 U' L' R' U' B2 L D B' U2 F2 R' F B' 
F B' U' R' B2 F U F' R2 D' U L2 R B F' D F' R' D' U2 B2 L R D2 U 
U' F2 B' U D L2 F B' D F' D' R' U' R' B' R2 L2 B F R' U B2 R U' L2 
R F' D2 U2 F D' U2 B R' L B2 U L R U2 R U' F' D' B2 R' F' U D L2 
R2 D' B U B2 D' U' L D U R L2 U' D F' B D' L' D' B' U L2 U' F' D 
D F2 U' L2 F R L2 D2 U2 R' B2 L' B' D' R2 B' U D L' R B2 R2 B' R2 U' 
U' B' D2 L' F' L B2 F' L' F2 B2 D2 L2 R' U' F' L' D' L' F2 D' L' D' R2 L2 
F B2 D F R' L2 B2 R2 D L2 U L' D2 L2 D' U B U' L2 R B' R2 B' U L 
B L2 U' D2 R B2 F' U B2 F' R' U2 D' B' U2 B2 D' L' R' D2 U R L' B D' 
D U B' L' F' L2 F' U' L R' U F B2 L' B2 L' F2 D F B' D' B2 D' B L 
U' L2 R D2 R' L2 U' R' D' F2 B2 D L' B2 F R2 B2 R' B' R L2 U2 R2 U' F 
L D' B2 D2 U' R' D R' D' F2 D R' D' B' U2 R D2 F' L2 U' L2 F2 R B' R' 
B' U2 R' D R2 U2 D' B' R' B2 F' R2 U' D R2 B' U R2 F R2 B' F' L' B2 U2 
L2 B U2 F B' U L2 B F R U L' U' L' U' F2 D2 B' F L U L B2 R2 L2 
L2 D2 R2 B U' R' F2 L' U2 D B' L' B2 D' R2 F' U' L U' L' R U2 D2 F2 L2 
U' B' L2 F L2 U L2 B R' U R D2 R2 D U B D' R' B D F2 R U' L2 R2 
U2 F2 D' U R2 L U R' B' F' U' D2 B2 D B2 U2 L' F2 R2 L' B F2 D F' L 
U' F' R U' R F' R B' D' F D U2 L U R2 B R' L' D U R L' D' B2 F' 
L R' F' U2 L R D2 B2 L' R2 F D2 F2 D F R' F U R L2 D B2 U' L2 B' 
L' R B2 L R2 D R2 F' R B F D F2 B' R2 B R' D F2 R U2 B2 D' U R' 
U2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' L B R' D' U L2 F2 L F2 L U2 L2 D' F' B U2 B' 
R L' D2 B' R U' R' L B' U' B L2 F2 U2 B R' U F R D' U F D2 B D2 
F' U' R2 F2 L2 R B' L F L' B F2 R2 U2 B F2 L2 U D B R2 D2 R' L2 F2 
F2 L2 F' D' B2 F' L2 B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U2 D2 L U B2 F' R2 U R2 D2 F' B2 
L' U' D' R B2 F' D2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 D R U2 B' U2 R' D R' D2 L2 R2 D 
F' R D B' R2 B2 L' F L R' B L' R U2 R2 F' R U F D R F L' R F' 
F U B2 U' F2 L F2 D R B' U L' F2 U' B2 R' L' F2 D' B L B2 U D2 R 
R2 D2 L U2 L B' L F' L B' D B2 F2 R U2 L' B' R' D L2 B2 F R' F' R2 
U' B' L F2 L' R' U2 D F D2 U2 F R' F' U' L2 D' R U D2 B' D R L2 D 
B L2 D2 F2 D U L' F U' D' L F U' D R L B' L D' L2 U' D' B' L2 F' 
D' U R' F L' D U2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D' B' D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B' 
L' R' D2 R2 L' F' B' R D' U' B' R2 U2 D2 R L2 U2 R2 D U R L D2 F U2 
L2 R B L' U D2 R2 L2 D U' R D' U2 R F2 R' L' B2 U' D2 B2 D F' D' F' 
D' F2 B U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B' D F L R' D U' L U L' U' F2 R' B2 R2 L2 B' 
L' B2 F U' D' L' B F D2 R D2 L' U B2 R F D' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F B2 D' 
D' F2 L2 F2 B2 L' R U D' R2 F2 R' U' D' L2 B D' R2 U2 B U2 L R F' D 
L F2 B2 L2 R F B R F R2 D' U F' R U F' L2 R2 F U' B2 U' L U' R2 
D U R2 U2 D' F D B2 R' U2 D R' U R F D2 F' L' R D2 R F' B R' U 
U' F L' B2 D F2 L' F D2 R B L2 U' R B2 R' B2 U' L F B2 R U' D B 
R2 F2 U F' D' B R2 B2 F' D2 L' B2 R' D' U L' B' R2 L2 F' R2 L F R2 B 
U2 R' D' L D2 L2 F L' U2 D' B' D' L2 B2 F' U R' D2 R F' D F2 U' R B2 
R' L D B U2 F L' F' B2 L R B' L2 B2 R2 L U D F' R L B' U' R2 F 
F' L2 F2 L' R F R2 U L2 F2 R B' U D B U R2 D2 B' L2 F2 L2 U' R' L2 
B2 D2 B' U2 L' D' R U2 D2 B U2 R' F' R' B' L2 U' F L F' L F2 B' L2 D2 
F2 U D2 F' D' F2 U B' U' B' U' F2 U B' D' L B2 U2 B2 U F U2 R' B' R 
U2 R2 L D2 B R' L2 B2 L' R U L2 D' U F U F R2 D U' B' R2 B R B 
R' U' D2 R L' F' B' U L2 F U L U2 B U' D' F' D F R D F L2 F R' 
R' D2 F2 R D' R' U R2 F2 R' D U' L' R U D R2 U D L F R2 U' F' B 
R D2 R2 F2 B' U' F' D B' F D B D' F' U2 D F' L2 R F' D2 F2 L B' U2 
B U L2 F2 L F D2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 R B U R' D L' D2 U R2 L2 U' B' U 
B2 F2 R B D' L2 B' R' D2 F R2 L' B2 R2 F2 D R U2 D B L R2 F2 D L 
R' U2 D L D2 L2 B' R L2 D R B2 L2 R' U2 F2 U F' D U' F D F D U2 
U' F L' R2 D' U' B2 L D B2 R' U2 L F2 D F B R2 B' L U' F2 D' R2 L 
D' B' R' U L2 U R L' B2 U' R2 L2 U R L' U F2 R2 B L B' R' U' L F2 
D' U' F2 D U L R2 F2 L' R' U R2 D2 R F' U R U2 B2 U2 L F' L U L 
D2 B' D F' U D L B2 L2 R2 F2 D L' B2 F L' D2 F' R' F2 L2 R B2 U D' 
R2 U2 B2 F2 R D F R B2 U D B' D' L' F' U' F' R F2 U R U D2 L B2 
L D' L D2 U R U L' R' F2 R F' L' D' L' R2 F' R2 U2 L' B' F2 U' B' F2 
R U2 D' F' U2 L' R' B2 L D2 U R' B2 U' D L2 B D2 U' R2 U2 R L U L2 
L D' F D2 B2 U2 R2 B U F' L' F2 U' L2 B2 F U F2 R D' R' L' U L2 U2 
D' F U2 L2 F' U D2 L2 F' B U' L' D B2 L' D L D' B2 F L' F' L F2 U 
B' L' R' U D L' U L B R D' U B U2 L' U' R B' L' U F' R' D2 U L' 
B' L' U2 R B' L' F2 B' R' B L D' R L U' B2 F2 D L D R2 F' R2 B2 F' 
L F L2 D U R' U' B2 D2 L U D2 B' U2 F2 D' R2 L' U B2 R2 L' D' B2 U 
B' U2 B2 U2 R2 D R' D L' U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B U F' U' F2 L 
U2 F' L' R2 U D' R2 F R2 L D F' B2 U' L B' D L B F U2 F R2 D2 R' 
F2 B' D F' L D U R' B2 L' B2 R L2 U L' B' D' B R2 B2 D' L2 F L' F' 
L U' B D2 B2 F2 U D L2 U B' L' F2 R L D' L2 R2 U2 B' R' L D' U B' 
L' U2 R' B D2 L2 U' B U2 R2 B D2 B' D U L2 B' U' D F L2 B' F2 L' D2 
B2 F2 U' D' R D' L F' B2 U' L' D B D R F2 B2 L' B2 F U2 R2 D' R F 
R2 L' U' L2 D' F2 D' L U' F2 L2 D' L D2 F' L B2 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' 
B F2 L2 R' U2 R U2 B U2 F' R F2 D2 L' F2 D R' U' L2 U2 R U' F' B' D 
U B R2 L D' U R2 L U' F U' L2 F U2 D2 R' L' U' D2 F2 D B2 F2 L' R2 
D2 R' F2 U' L' D L R' B2 L2 U' R D2 F2 B' U' F2 B2 D' F2 D U' R' L' F 
F R' F2 D' B' U' B2 D U R' D R L' F D' U' F L2 F L F' U2 B2 U2 R 
L' U' R F' L B2 L2 F2 L' B' R' F B' L' B' R' B' R' U' B2 D' L2 R' U B 
F B L2 B U2 L' U' L' D2 B' R' B2 U R2 U' D2 L R2 F D' F2 R' D' U' R2 
U' B2 D B2 D' L' D R' L' B L2 F U B' L' B2 R' L' U2 F D' F2 U D L 
F R B' L F' L D R' B F2 U D' F2 B U R U2 R L2 U' B L U D' B2 
D2 L' R F2 D2 B R2 U' R' D' B U' D' L D' L U F2 R D2 R2 U' B L' R' 
U2 R B L2 B' L2 D U' F' R U' F2 D2 B2 F2 U2 L' U B' D2 F2 R2 D' U' F 
R' F2 L F' L2 D2 B F' R2 F2 R' F2 B' D B' F L' U2 F D2 F' L2 D' B U2 
R' D R L2 D' U2 L2 U2 B' R U2 D2 F R' F' B2 U2 R2 L' F' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
F' D R D' F' U' D' B U F D F2 D2 R' D2 L' F' R' D' B2 U2 D L' B U2 
B' R' D2 B2 F2 L' R' D' B2 R' D2 B2 R2 F L B2 L' U2 D R U F' B D L' 
D' U2 L B2 D2 F' U D L2 D2 R' B2 D2 F' B2 R B R2 L' B2 D' U F' L2 B 
D2 F D B' R F2 L' R F B D2 B2 L2 U2 R D' B' D2 R2 L U' F D' B2 L2 
U' B2 R2 L' B R2 D' L2 D2 U R2 D' B' U' L' U' L2 F' U2 F' L U' B2 U' L2 
L2 B2 D B2 F D' U' F' B L B' D2 R' F B2 L U F' R' L' U D' R B D' 
F' U D' L' B F' L2 R' U2 R L2 U B2 D2 B' L' D2 F2 U2 L U' L B' L' F2 
R D' F' L' F2 D L' D2 L' R D B2 U' D2 L2 F' D F' R' B D B2 U' L2 U' 
F2 D' L2 R D2 L2 U B2 R F' R F' B' U' B R2 B D U B2 D2 F2 B' L' F' 
U' R F L' R2 B' D R B R D B U' L D F' L F2 U R' D' F' L' D2 U 
F' D' L2 B2 R B L' R' U' F L' D2 U' F' R' B2 R' U F' B2 L R' F' B2 U' 
B2 U2 B' F U2 B U R2 L F B U2 B' F' L R2 U' F2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 B F 
B' R' U' B2 R B2 F' U2 D B' L B U2 F2 B2 L' B2 R U' B F2 R L D L 
L U' D L U D' F' B R2 B D2 F' L' B R L D' F2 B D B' L' B F' L 
U2 F B L2 R' D L' B2 U' F D L' F' R' U D2 L D U L2 U D' F' R2 B 
D' L2 F2 L F' U' D' B' L' F2 D' F2 B' L' R' D' F' U' L U2 B' F' U' R' D 
F U2 B' F U F' D2 U' L R2 F2 R' B' F' L F' B L D2 F L2 F' U L2 F 
U' R' L F B2 D2 F' U2 F2 B' D' F D2 L' B D2 F2 R B F R2 L B' F2 L 
B U L2 D U' R' B' L' U2 D F' B2 R2 D2 L' B L U' D F D2 L' F D2 L' 
R' F2 L U2 B' R' F L' R B U' L U' R2 F2 D L2 R' F L D R' L D R' 
D2 F R2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B D2 B' R' B' L R' F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F R L2 D F' 
R B R2 D' U2 R2 U F2 B' D2 B2 F' D2 R2 F' L F' R L2 U' F R2 L2 U' F2 
F R L' F' B R L B U2 L F B' R2 B2 F L U' L B' F' L D' R L' F 
D2 R B2 L' D2 B2 F D U' R B2 R' U' R U R' U B2 R D U2 F B R' B2 
R' B' L2 R2 U2 L' U2 D2 L D' U F D' B R2 B' R F' B L2 F2 D R U' D2 
D' R2 L F U' D' B F U' L U B2 U2 L R' B F' L2 B2 U' D' B' L R2 U2 
L' U L U R' F' U' F2 L R2 F2 L R F' B2 R' D F2 U' R2 L' D B' F U2 
D B U2 L2 F R2 F R D' L R2 U' R2 L2 F' D2 U F B' D' R U2 B L F 
R D L D F2 U' F U' L2 D L2 R' F' U B2 F2 L' R B2 U' L F' D' B D 
D2 F U2 R' U L F' B' R' U B' D U2 B' D U' B' R D U F B' R2 F' L2 
B D R U' L2 U D B R2 B D2 R F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 L F D U R F 
R' L2 U F2 B' L' F B L2 U B R2 F2 R' D R D R' D2 R2 L2 B' U2 R' L2 
B2 U2 L2 B2 R F B2 U F2 D2 U' R U L' U2 R2 U2 F' D U2 R U' B L R' 
U R2 B' U F2 L' U' B R F U F R F U' L F2 D R' D R' D' B U F 
B2 F L2 U' R2 B' R D2 U2 F R B2 R' L' B L' B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' L 
F' B D2 L R2 F R' F U2 F' L2 U' D2 L U' B R' L2 B2 U' B2 F' R' L2 B2 
D2 R' D' F D L' B U B D2 R2 F2 L' U R' F B' R2 B R D2 F2 B2 D' R 
L U2 B' D B2 D U2 F' D L' B2 F' R' L D2 R B F' L' F2 U L' D2 U2 R 
D F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 F R' B U' L F' B' L' U' R2 U2 B U' D F' 
D2 R' B2 D U2 L' B2 D2 U' B' L' B R2 D2 L2 F B2 L' B' D' L U F D2 R 
R B D2 U2 L F B' D U' B2 R L2 D' F2 B D' B D L' D2 L' D F U2 D' 
F' D2 U2 L D U2 B' U L F D L D2 U L B L B2 U D2 R2 U' D' F R2 
D U2 R U D2 L2 R' B2 D2 B' R D2 F D U2 L F B' R' B D' R' L2 F B' 
R' U D' L' U2 R B D2 L2 U D2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L B D' 
L D F D' F2 R F' D' U2 L2 U' L R' F' D' R U R' L B2 R2 F' R' B' D' 
B' R' F' B2 D R B' F U2 D2 B R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 F' B R' B' F' D B' D 
L' U2 R L2 D L' D' R2 L2 U R2 U2 D2 R D' B' R2 B L' B' R2 D2 L R2 B 
D' L B' U' L2 D2 R' F' D' L R2 D B2 U' R D B2 D F' B' U2 D B L U 
L' R B2 L' U2 B2 U' D2 R' D L F' B2 U2 D' R2 F2 B R2 U2 D' F' B' U2 D' 
R U B' D' B F2 U R F B2 R' D L' B' D F2 B' L' R' B' U2 R U' F B2 
D B' R' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' R' D' B' L' B F' D L' D2 L F2 B2 R' L' U L2 
B' F2 R L B2 D' L D2 L D L2 R' U2 L R2 U2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L R' D' R2 
R' F U B' L2 B U' R B' D F' R F U B2 L2 U D2 L' U' F B R2 B U2 
R' B' R2 U L' U R2 D2 R2 D L D' F L' U2 R2 D2 F' L' B F2 D' U F D 
D2 B2 L' U' L D B2 R2 F L D' R' L2 U' D2 R2 U R L' U' L2 B' R2 L2 D' 
R B' F2 R B2 L' R U' L' B' R2 L' B F2 L F2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R B2 
B' U2 R' B2 L B U R2 B2 D' B' F' U2 D' L2 R B2 L2 U' F L' U2 B U2 B2 
D R2 D2 F U B2 R' D' F' U' L R D' F2 U' D' B' D' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 R B2 
F' L' F D2 U2 B' F2 R F' R F U' B L' F U' R2 L F2 R2 D F B L' U 
D' R B2 R U2 B' U' D F D' L' B2 D2 B' U2 B' F' D2 R2 L' F2 L' F' U' B' 
B2 F2 L' U' F' D L' D2 B2 R F2 L' B D U B2 L D' U' B L' U' F U2 R 
R2 U2 D B' D2 U2 R D B2 R2 F R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 L B' R' D' L' U' L2 B 
F' R D R D2 R2 B' R' L2 U' D F D2 F' B2 R' B2 F' D' F2 L F L' R' B2 
L2 F U' L B2 L' U' L2 R' D2 F2 U' D' L' R F' D' F D' F' L2 F' D' R D' 
L' B' D2 L' R F' D2 B' D2 U' B R2 D' B' L D' B L' R2 B F2 D2 R2 L U' 
B2 U2 D2 B F' R2 F D' U' L2 U' F2 R2 F D U2 B' D L R' D2 L2 U' D2 F' 
U' R' F' D2 R2 D' F D' F2 U2 L' B' U2 L2 U' B2 F U2 D B' U' D2 B' L2 D' 
D' U2 R B F2 L' R' U R B2 U2 B' D B' U' D L2 U2 F' B' D B D F B' 
U R2 F R D L' D' B2 L2 D' R' D' U' L' B2 D' R2 L' U' F' B' U D L B' 
L2 D U L' B' L2 B R F2 B2 R' U' R D B D B U2 L' R2 D L' R2 U' L 
B' R B2 F L' B R B' F' U2 B' R B D' F' U R U' R F2 U F U' D L 
U F2 R2 B D L R U' D L' D R' F2 B L' R2 D F2 B2 L F' R' F' U B' 
R' D F2 L' U F U2 D2 F2 U' D' B2 U B' F D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U D L B' R2 
B2 L F' B D' L D2 L R D2 L2 D B' R2 L' F2 U B D2 F2 D2 F L R' F' 
L' B L2 D2 F R' D' L' R' F' B L2 B' F R2 U F' U' F' D' L B2 R2 B2 R' 
B' U2 F2 B' D' B U' R2 L U' R B' L' B2 R D2 F' D2 F U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F' 
B' F2 U' F B2 R' U2 L' R2 F B2 D2 B R2 B2 L2 U2 L B U2 D2 B' L2 D2 R2 
F D2 U2 R D2 L' R F' U2 B2 U2 R' U D B F D R2 B2 U R B2 R' U2 L 
F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 L B' U2 F2 R L2 F D B' F' D B F U B' L2 F2 D' B 
U B' L' U B U2 L' B D2 B2 U2 F L D2 F' B' L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 L2 B2 
D2 R2 B' D2 F' B' R2 U2 D2 F' R U L2 F U L2 B' R2 B' R2 U' R2 L' D2 U 
R F' U' F R B2 L2 U D2 B' D2 F2 U' D2 L D L' F' U' R U' F2 L' R2 B 
U R2 B R U' R' U R B2 U R' F2 D U F' U2 B L R' U' B' R' U2 D' R2 
R' B2 F D F' U D' R' D' F2 D U L F L F' U' R2 L' B F D2 U2 F2 R2 
L2 D' F2 D R' F' L2 U2 R2 L D' L D F U2 L' D F2 L U2 D B F' R2 L' 
R' B D' R B F2 D' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F' L2 R B2 F L' U2 B2 F R' 
F2 L B' R' U L' B' R' U2 L' F U D F2 L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 L R F D 
F' L2 U' R2 U L2 U2 L R2 F2 U F U' D R2 B F U' R' U2 L2 B' R' D' B 
D U' L2 U' L F U' B2 F2 R U F2 D' B U D F' D B2 R2 F' U F2 U2 D' 
L R' D F R D' U2 L B' D2 U L D' B' R2 B' R D F' D2 B D R' B' F 
B2 L2 U' F L' B' R' F2 B D' U R F U2 B' F' U' D F2 R2 F' D' B2 D2 R 
B' F' U L2 D' B' F' D' R2 U' L R' U' F2 R2 U' L' U' R U' D2 L U D' B 
F' R2 B L' R D2 L' B F' U' F' D B L D R B R2 B U2 L' D' U2 F U2 
U' D' L U L R2 F D' U L U' B' U' B' U2 B U2 R B2 L F2 L' B2 R B2 
L' F B R F' U' D2 B2 D' L2 D2 L' R' U' L2 U F2 R' U' R2 B2 U' R L U 
D B' L F' D U F R2 D' R2 D U' L R D' L' D L D' L2 D' B R' L F' 
U' B R L2 F2 D' R B' R2 F2 R B' L' R' D B' L' R2 B2 F' U' F L2 U F' 
F D2 L2 F2 L' U' F B2 D F U' F2 B' R U2 D F D2 R2 U' D' B2 L B U' 
L F2 R2 F2 L' F' L D R2 B2 D2 R D2 R' U L' D2 R D2 B L' F U F L 
B L' R2 U' B' U' L2 R2 B F U' R L' D' F2 B' R' U D' R L F2 R B F2 
D2 R' B' L R' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 U' R2 F U2 D2 L2 B' L2 B R' D B2 
R' B2 R2 L' B2 R' U D' L' B L2 B L' D2 B2 D L B' L F' R D2 R2 L2 F 
L U' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 B' L B' L' U2 B U' L F L2 D' B L2 R2 F R' B D' 
R B' F' R D' L R' B2 U' R' B F' L' B2 L2 U' F2 L D L2 F L2 F2 D2 B2 
D' F2 U F' L' R B' F2 D L U' F2 B2 R2 D' F D U R U L U R2 U2 F 
R F2 U2 B2 D B U' L R2 U' D2 F' D' U F2 L' B' F2 U D' L' B L2 F' L' 
U2 F2 B' R U R U' R L' F B' L' D' U2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F2 D2 F2 D' U' L 
D2 R2 F L U2 L R' F2 B2 L2 U R' F' L' R D2 F2 R2 L2 D U' L D U L2 
D2 L U D2 F' B' U' F' D2 F B L' R D B2 L2 R U' R2 B U' F D' R2 L2 
R' U B2 R F R L' D F B U F2 D2 B' L B2 D2 R B R2 L2 F' L U' D 
B F R' L2 U2 R2 U' F' R F B L' R2 U2 F L2 D U2 F' B' U' R2 F L' B 
D R2 B F2 D2 L B U L2 U2 B U2 D F' D' B2 D R2 B' L2 D U2 F' U B2 
B2 L' D R L2 U' B D U' F2 R D' B L2 U2 F B2 D' U2 B' F' U2 F2 R U2 
U' D L B2 F L B2 D2 U' F' D2 R' F2 L2 F B R' U' F2 L B D2 R F' B 
R F' U' D F D R' U D' R D2 U' F2 U' F2 B L U R2 U' F U F' D2 F' 
D2 U' R' U L' D' B' R' U' B U F2 L D' B2 U2 B L' R2 F D2 R D' B2 R' 
U B D U' B' L U' R' B L2 D' B D' U R' D' R U D R2 L U2 D' B2 D' 
U R' B' L' B D2 U2 L F2 U' D2 F D2 U F' U' R2 B' D U' F D L B2 U' 
B' U' F' L' F L U2 B U L2 D2 U2 R' U2 D' B L B2 R' U' F' U' R' L' D' 
U2 L' U B L' U2 R B D2 U F B' L' R2 U D2 B' D2 R F2 R' L' U2 D' B 
L F' L R B2 F U2 F2 L U D2 B' D2 F' B2 D2 B' R2 D U' B2 L2 B U2 F2 
B' U' L' B2 L2 R' B R F2 L' B' L' B2 F2 L2 B L R' F2 U' R' F L D' B2 
F2 U' D' R' L B2 R D R U' D' L' R' B' L' R B' L' F2 L' D U2 L2 U' F2 
R' L U2 D R' L' D' R' F L F2 U' F2 B' L' D2 B' R2 B' R F R D R L' 
B2 U' L F2 R2 B2 F' L2 F' R' B' U2 R' U' B' L' D R2 U2 L D' B2 L R U2 
R D' R2 U F2 L2 B F2 L' B2 L2 B F L2 F2 L U2 D R' D' R F B U' D2 
D2 U' F D' R' D L' B U2 D F' D' R F R2 U' B R D2 L B' F' U D R' 
B F2 L' D2 L B D R' L' U2 L R' F' R' D' U2 L F' B2 U' L' U L' U' D' 
R2 F2 B2 L' U' B' F' R' U' B L' U D B L' U B R2 D R F R F' L U2 
L' U L2 B' F U R' B' D' B' F2 R B L F2 R2 L2 F' L' F U B2 U2 F2 D 
D R' D2 B' L F D2 L' B2 R D F L' R U2 F2 B2 U2 L' R F D' U F2 D 
R D2 U' L' U R' D' R2 U' F' B2 U' R' L F2 R2 U2 D R U L' D' U R2 U 
R2 F D' U2 R2 L' F2 L2 R B2 R U D2 B' U2 F R B2 R' L2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' 
R' F D2 U2 B' L' F B2 D' U B' F' U' D' B' F2 U2 R' D2 U' R' U2 B' F R2 
B U R2 D B2 F' D2 B' F2 U L U2 F2 R F2 R2 F' D' R2 D2 L D U' L U 
F2 D2 F' R U2 B L U F' L2 F2 R2 F U F D2 U2 F D2 F2 D2 B' U2 R F' 
R L2 F U' B2 L U B L' B2 L R D2 F L B' D2 B L2 D' F' B' L' U' F 
D2 U2 R D L' D2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 R F' B2 R' D2 F R F D2 U' F' D L2 D 
L B2 R D' F D' B2 R2 L' D2 F' D2 R2 D' B F2 L2 D2 R' F' L U B D2 R' 
U' D2 B D2 U' F' D R2 B' R' U' F2 B U' D R' B D2 R2 B F2 R' L D2 F' 
L R2 F2 B L U2 B' L2 B2 U D R2 U2 B R' U F' R F2 U' D' F U F2 U2 
B F2 U' F' U' F2 B2 R' L B2 L' R2 B2 F2 L U L2 F2 U2 L2 R F D F2 U 
L2 U' B2 L' D' R B R2 D2 F' L' B' U2 F B2 R D' F2 R2 U2 R D L F L 
D2 L F' U' B2 R' U F R B' U L2 F R L2 F' D2 B2 U' D' F2 B2 L R D' 
D2 L2 U2 L B' D2 U' L B' R' B2 U D2 L' U D' R2 U' F L' D' R' B' U D2 
B F' L' R B' U L R' B F' U2 L F B' L2 B U R' D2 L2 D2 L' D F2 L' 
B L B2 D2 B' U F U' R2 B' D F' R2 F D' F2 R2 B2 U' L D U' F2 U2 B2 
D2 L R2 B R L F' L B' D2 L' D2 R2 D F B R U2 L2 R2 D2 B' U D' R2 
D B R B' D2 B' U D2 F R' F' U' F' L U' D2 L' F D2 L2 F U' F R' U2 
B' U' B' R B2 U' F' B2 U2 D B D' B' D B2 L' F L' B' F' U2 L2 D' B2 F2 
B2 L F2 L' R2 F B R L2 B L' U F B2 R U' F D' R' B2 L2 U' D B D2 
L' B2 F2 U' R2 L' U2 D' B' U' F L' D' B D' U2 B2 L2 B L' U2 B2 U R B2 
U2 R U B' F U' F2 U' F B2 U R' D L2 D2 F2 R F2 B' D' B' U2 D' L F2 
U' D2 R L2 F2 D L F' L2 D2 F U R F2 D L' B R2 D F2 R' L' B' U D' 
F' U' F2 U2 L' U' F2 B2 U D F2 D F2 U' B' F' U' B' L2 D' F D' B D' F2 
B F2 R U R B2 D B U B D2 B2 L2 B U D B D' U L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 
F' D' B D2 U2 R L' D F' D F2 D U F2 U' F U2 B' F' D' L' U' R2 F' L 
F' R2 D F2 R' F L F2 D' B2 U B2 F L2 F' B2 L U2 R' F' U F2 L2 D' U' 
F2 B' U2 L U2 R2 L2 F U2 F D' U' F' L U R2 U B2 D2 B2 L' F' U' D B2 
D' U F' D U' B2 R' B' F L' R' F U' R U' B F2 D' U L2 B2 L2 D' R' F2 
L' B2 F' R2 U' B2 R D' U B2 R2 U2 B2 F U2 B' D2 L2 D' R2 L' D' R B' D 
L2 R2 B' F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D L F' D L2 B2 R B L' B' R' L U F2 U' F 
D' L' U2 R2 D2 R F D' U' L F D' F2 L2 F2 U D L' B2 U D2 B L2 F2 B 
U' R L' D' R2 F2 D' U F' U2 B' U' D' R B R B2 U' L' B L' R' U R D' 
F2 U' R' D F D2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' L' B' F D B' R' B' D2 L U' R B' 
D L' F2 L D2 U' B2 R' D U' F2 D U2 F U2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F U F2 D R' 
R2 U2 D2 F D' U2 L' D R2 L2 B2 R F' R D L' B' D2 L2 R D' F R' F' B 
B' R' D' F' R' U2 F L2 R U R F' D' F' D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L D2 
U2 L B' D' F2 B' L' B2 L D R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 D B D' R2 B' U D' B' 
U2 B' D2 R' U2 L2 B2 U D' B' R B' L2 B2 R U' F2 L' D2 L2 B2 L R2 B2 R2 
B' R' B U B2 D2 L' U F' L D2 F2 D U B' F' R2 B U F2 L2 R2 U' L2 B 
F D L F2 R U2 D2 L' R' D R' F B2 R2 L2 B R D' L R2 F' B' D' L2 R 
B D' B' F2 U2 L' D2 F B2 R F2 B' D' R2 L' B R' U' L' R2 U F2 L2 F U 
B F L' R D2 U R' L' D' B2 D2 R F2 B2 D' L R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 B F D' 
L2 B' U B2 F2 L F' B' D' L D B F U2 F L2 R' D2 B' D' R2 B2 R2 D U' 
B' R B2 U' F2 R' F' D R' L2 B' U' L2 U2 D F U2 F' U L B2 F U2 R U 
F' B2 R' L B2 U L' R U2 D' R2 D' L F2 L R2 U F' L F2 R' B2 D2 R U2 
D' R B' R L2 F' L R2 B' U R2 B' F' L R' U2 R2 F' B' R F2 D R L2 U 
F2 D' F U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 F' R' D U' L' B' R F2 U2 L' B F' U' D 
U' R' L2 B' R' B F D' L' R2 D R B L' B D U' R' D F B2 D' L B F2 
L' D R B' U2 F D L R' B' F L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R' F2 B2 R D2 U' L' B 
R' D' F2 R2 D' B' U' R' D2 R2 B2 F' R2 D' B' D2 U' L' B2 R' U' F B R' B 
L' U2 B D B2 F' U D2 L' R2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' R' F L' B2 L2 D' L' D' F L 
B L2 B2 D2 R' U' R U F2 R D' L R F U2 D R D B' R' D R' U F D2 
B L R' F' B U2 F D U' R D2 U R2 F U' D' R2 U2 L F B2 D2 U' B' F' 
U D R2 D2 L2 B' F' D B R' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' F2 D2 U2 F' R2 L B2 R2 U2 
R L' B2 F U R' U D F D' U F' D F' B2 L D2 L' F B' U' L2 F' R' U2 
B2 L2 R2 B' U2 D L2 D' L' R' B' R2 L2 B R' F U D2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 F2 D 
R' F' R F L2 R2 D2 B2 D R' U L' U' F D2 R' L D' F' B2 D2 L D' B' U2 
R F' U R' D2 B2 L F2 D' L' B' L R2 F' B2 L2 U' B' D' L2 D2 L F' R D 
B2 U D F D2 U' R L2 D2 F' R' U2 B F' U R D' R D' R F2 R D L2 D' 
B R' L B' U D2 F2 D' B D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' L2 F U L' U2 L2 R' D' B R2 
R L B' D' F L' F' R2 L' B' R D' F R2 F R L U' D' F2 R D' L F2 R2 
L' D' U R2 U2 D' F2 D2 L' U' D F' B2 U' F' L' U' L U2 D2 F B' L2 R U2 
F R B2 R2 U' R' L2 U2 F' D B' D2 B2 R2 L2 U' D2 L2 F2 L U2 F U2 L2 B 
F2 D' R2 U2 D' F U2 R F' D2 U' F2 D U' B F R2 F' U L2 D' B2 U' F D 
U R2 F D' L2 D' L F2 L' B L' D' B2 U D F' R2 U2 L U' B2 L' D2 R2 F2 
R B2 U' L2 R' F U L' R' U' R U L' U' L2 B R' L B' U L' U2 R2 U2 B 
B2 L' R2 B L' D R D' R' F U' B2 R2 F' B2 L R' D L2 U' F D' L U2 B 
R2 F R2 U D R2 L U' F2 D2 R' L D' R2 U2 B R2 D R F2 U2 D' B U' R' 
B2 L R F' B' L B U D' R L U2 L' R2 F U2 F2 B2 U2 R' B2 D' R L2 D' 
F2 L' F2 U B' U2 R2 F' R2 F2 D' B' L F R B2 D B L2 F R2 B F R' U 
L D' R' F' D' R2 F B R2 D' B2 R F L U' L' R U' L2 U' F' R L2 F B 
R L' B2 R2 D2 F' L' U2 R' U' F2 R L' D R2 B' U F L2 U2 D' R F2 U2 R' 
F D' R2 B L2 B2 R2 B2 R' D' B D U R2 B2 R' F D U' L' R F' D2 F' R2 
D' L U2 R2 D2 R' U' L2 F U B L' R D U B2 R' F' U L F' D U F' R' 
U' D2 B' U2 B U R2 D F B2 R2 D2 L2 U R' D' B L' B2 L' F R2 D F2 R2 
B D R F' L' D B2 U' L' U' L' U' F' U L F B' L F' U F' L' F' U B' 
L2 U2 D B2 R' L' D' U F2 B R2 F B' U2 B' U2 F D B2 U2 F L2 B' U' L 
D2 U2 F' R D' L' D' R D U' R' B2 L2 F2 U' F R2 L U' R B2 R B2 U2 L 
D B D' F2 R' L2 B F2 L B2 F D B L' D' L' B' L F2 L2 D F D' R' U 
D2 U2 L2 R' F' B2 D2 B' L2 R B D' L' B D' F D' B' D F2 U2 F R' U D 
D' B' L2 U' F2 U' F L2 U R' B2 F U' L R F' D' U R2 D' L' B' D2 B' D 
F L' D2 U2 R D2 R2 L' B2 F D U' F2 U F B U' D' F R D' R D2 R' F2 
F R2 B' L' B2 F U' L2 D' B2 U' F B R2 L' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R' U' B L2 
F' U2 F' B U' D2 F2 D L2 B R' D U R2 U' R2 F' L2 F' U' F B U' F' U' 
U B F2 R B2 R L' D U F U D L R' F' D2 U2 L' R D' U B2 R' U' R 
B2 R' L2 B' F L' R B2 L D' R' F2 R2 B' F' U2 L' B' R' B2 F' U F R2 D 
D B' D' B2 R L' B2 L' D' L2 U2 B' D L' D' F U' R2 B' R' L F' B D B 
D F U F D' R B2 D2 U' R' F2 R B2 L' F' B' R D2 L U F U' F2 L2 U' 
L2 U D2 B R2 F' U2 F2 L' F2 B U L B U L' U D2 F L' U B R2 L B' 
L U' F2 B' D R' F2 R' F2 U' L B2 R' D' B2 U' F2 L' D2 L D2 U' F2 D L' 
U2 R2 F2 L' R B R' B D' R' L F' D' L2 F D2 R' D' U' L2 U2 L B R' L 
B2 R D B' U2 B2 F L' F' U R2 F2 D' U' L F2 B2 D2 B' R F U' F L' B' 
U' L2 R D2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 F' D' R2 D' L D2 B D L2 U R2 U' L' D' R2 
U' D2 B2 D2 B' R2 L' U' R2 U2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 F B2 L' R2 U' F' U2 F' L' F2 
L' D' U F' D' U2 R B2 R2 F' U D' L' U D F' R' L F2 R' U' F2 B' D2 L' 
F D B2 D' U2 R D' B2 F U' B' R2 L B' D' U' B2 L2 B2 R U' D L R' B 
D2 B' U2 D B L' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F' B' R' F' B L F L' D R2 B2 
R' U B2 L2 F B2 U L2 F B2 R B2 F' D' R2 L' D' R' F' D F L2 D' B2 D' 
D2 U2 F2 L' R F D' F2 B2 L' U R D' U2 L F B U D B D2 L2 R U' F' 
D' L2 R' D F' D' F D' F' U2 F R2 D F2 L' R U D' F' R2 L2 B' D2 F' R 
U F2 L' F2 D' L2 F2 U' R L' D F2 B' D' F' R L D2 L2 B' L R2 B U' D 
D2 F B D2 F R U' D' L B' L' U' B2 D L D' L F2 U2 L2 B U' B L2 U2 
U2 B L R' U' D2 B2 F L2 B2 D B L' D' L2 F D2 R F L' B R' U2 L' B' 
R U D2 R F' D' B' D2 F L D2 F D' B2 D L' U R' U2 F B' R L2 F2 R2 
U' B' U2 F L F D' L2 B2 F' L B D B2 F2 D B' F' U' L' R B' U2 D R' 
U' R' D2 F' R' B2 L2 U' D' L' U2 L' U' D2 L2 U R L' D' F' B U2 B2 R' B2 
L2 R D2 B' R U2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L' F L F R B' L F U2 R' 
F2 U L2 D' B' R2 D' F' B2 U B' L U' B2 U' L D2 B2 L' B' U2 F' U2 D2 L' 
L' U' F' L' D' L U2 F2 U' F' U2 L2 F' D U B2 R L' D2 U2 R' F' R2 L U2 
B2 D F2 D2 U' F' L' D2 F' R D' U B U' R B' D L U D B D' L2 U2 R2 
R B' U B2 L F' U2 L2 F2 B2 L2 U' R' B R D2 F2 D2 U' B' L' F2 R2 F' R 
R2 L' B' F2 R' F' R2 L' D R2 L B2 R' U' B F2 D B L' F' B' D2 U2 B2 R 
L' U' L2 R D' F' R' F B2 L' F D B2 L2 D' F D' L2 U2 F' U' D2 R' F R 
B' F' L2 R2 B' R' B' L B L F2 R L B2 U2 L2 R F R' U' R2 B2 F L R 
D2 R' B R2 U B2 F2 D' F' U2 B' D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F' D' R U D2 B2 U B' 
D' R' U' R' L2 D B2 R2 L D R2 F D' B L' R F' B U' L2 U2 R' F L2 B2 
B U2 F B U2 B U D2 L D U B' R' D2 B2 L2 B F D U2 R L' U' L2 F2 
F L U L R' U' B F R' B' R' D' L2 F' L2 D' F D2 B' R2 U2 D2 L' R B 
B2 L2 D' F' D2 F2 B' L U2 B L' U F' D' U' B2 L2 U' R D L' U' D F2 U2 
D F L' U' D B U' R2 L F2 D2 L' R2 B' D L2 B' L R' D' B2 D L2 B' U' 
D' R' U B' L' D B R' B U2 R2 L D2 B R2 B L U2 B2 U' D' B R' L' B 
F R2 L2 U' D2 R2 D L' F D F L B2 L' B R D' F' B' L' F2 R' U' R' D2 
B' L2 U' R2 D2 U F2 B' R2 F U' R2 U2 D2 L U' D2 B' R' U2 B L2 R2 F2 R 
U F' R2 L U L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F U2 D L D B L2 D2 B' 
U' F' L B L2 B' R2 L B F U2 D F' R' D2 B' U2 D' B L2 R' D' L U2 D2 
D' F' D F2 B' R D2 R' B' D L2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 B D L' F' B2 L' U2 
L' U F2 B2 U' B' L2 D' U2 L' B D' R' D' U2 B2 D' L2 R F R D R' L U 
L' B2 D' F' R' L2 B2 L F' R2 L2 F' U2 L' R D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 F' L2 U D2 B2 
D B2 U' R' D' F U2 D L' F L2 D2 L2 U2 D L' R U2 R' F2 B U2 D' R D2 
U' D2 B R2 U' D B2 D' L2 R' D L' R2 B' L B2 D U F' U L' R2 U2 D2 L2 
F' R D' U2 L' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F U B U F' B' R' B L2 F' B R L' U' D 
D2 U F R' U2 L2 R F' B' L2 B R B' F2 L F' U' D R2 F' U' R' D' L2 U' 
F' B2 R2 D U2 R' D L' U2 L2 D2 L2 D' R' U R' F2 U2 R F' R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 
R2 F2 R' F2 B D2 F B2 L F' L' U2 B2 U2 B2 U' F' L2 B2 R2 B' F R2 U2 F2 
F' U2 B2 R' L' B2 L D2 U B2 F' D R2 L2 U B2 L2 F L D' L U F' B2 U2 
U2 D2 B' D' U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' L' B F U2 D2 L' F2 R2 D2 L' D' B' L U' L' 
B F R D2 U2 F U D2 B' R' D2 L' R B' R' U L' D' R' B2 F' U2 D' B' D 
L' D U' B F L B' D2 B2 D' U' L' R' D' R2 U2 B' R' L2 F2 U' L U' L B2 
U2 B' U' D B' L' R2 B' R F' B2 L D' U R' U L F R2 F R2 D U2 F R 
L2 F2 R' F R D2 L' B U' D' L2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 B2 U R D B F' U R2 F' 
U' L' D R2 U2 D L' F R' F2 L B F R' D' L' R2 U' D' B D2 F' L' U2 L' 
L' R D U F D2 F L F' D2 L U' L B D B' L D U B R2 L' D L' D' 
F2 B' R2 D L2 U2 F L B R' U' D B2 U' B R' B' U' F2 U2 L' U' L R F 
F' B' U L U B' F' R' L2 B2 F R2 B U' F' L F2 U' B' U D' B2 L F U2 
U' L D' L' R' F2 B2 U R' D2 R2 B2 U' F R D2 F' B' L R F2 L B' F2 D' 
F2 L' B F L2 F' D' F' U L2 D2 B U L R B' D2 B F D R F D L' B' 
L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B D' R' D U2 L' U2 B' D R' B2 U D' L' R U2 F L2 R' B 
U2 B' L' F L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B D' U2 R' D B' R2 F2 R2 U L' F' B D U B2 
D2 F2 U F2 U2 L' F2 D B2 U B' D R2 F2 R2 D2 F R F2 L2 F L' F2 R D 
L' B2 U2 F' U2 R2 B R2 F' D F' B' L' D' B U2 R' D2 L B2 U F' B' D2 B 
F' R B2 D R2 L' U B2 F U2 B U R' B' R2 F B2 R2 L2 F' L R' B R' F 
F L2 R U R F L2 D2 L D2 R F B L2 B2 R' L' F2 U2 L' U D B D' F2 
U' F U' R2 F2 R2 F D' R F2 R' D2 F2 U D2 R' U B' D' F D2 L F' B2 D2 
F2 D2 R2 B' D' L' D2 L U' B' D' R U B L D L2 B D' F2 B2 U2 L R' F' 
F2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 F D' L U' D L U D2 L D L2 F' B' U' F' R2 D F' R 
F2 D R L D' R' U L2 B' F2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 B U L R' D2 B' F2 R2 L2 D 
F U' B2 D2 U B2 L' F' D2 R2 B2 R' U2 B' R L B2 U' R' F D R' L' D' F2 
F2 B2 R' L' F2 R L2 F2 B' L F R2 B2 U2 B' U2 L F' D F' R L2 U2 F' B2 
R' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B' U D' F2 U R U' L U2 D' R' U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F' R2 
L2 R D2 B' D2 L F2 D' R2 U' L' U' L U2 L2 D' L R B D' U' B F D' R2 
F' R B' U L' F' R2 D' U' B' D' L2 R2 D B2 F' D U' F' R2 U' R U F' L2 
R' F2 U2 D2 F L F' B U R' L F' L' B' R2 D2 B F' R2 B' D2 L D B D' 
F L2 B2 L R2 F D' B2 R2 U' B' F' R' B' R L' B U' R D F2 D' R' U D2 
R L F2 D' L' U2 F U' B D' U2 F' R L U' D2 L U2 L D F B' U F' R' 
F L2 U2 L2 F' U2 D' L R' U' R L' F2 R' D B R U L2 R2 B' D' B2 R' D2 
U B L D F2 R D2 R F R2 B2 D B' U2 L' R' U R' B2 L F' D2 R' U R' 
F2 D L2 U2 R B2 U F2 L R U2 B U L2 F' U2 D' R F2 D' U2 R' B2 U' D2 
F D' L' B L2 B2 L F L2 R' B L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' U R D F R U' B2 R' 
R' D2 L R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 F' L2 R' D R F2 U F2 D' F2 L F D' R' B 
D2 B2 L' B2 L B' U2 L2 R' U2 B' U' D B' R' F R' B' D' F' R D F' U B 
U F' D' L F2 L2 U2 D' B' R2 F2 R2 U' D2 B R L2 U2 F2 D L' B' L2 D' R' 
B2 F2 L2 D U' R F L D R U' L B F' U' B F' U L2 U R D U' L' B' 
F' R B2 R2 L' D2 R' F L' R' D' R B L D' F L' D2 F2 U' R' L D U' R 
R U' B' U B' U2 L2 R2 F2 L' R F' R2 F' B2 L2 F R2 D F2 L R2 D' F2 L2 
B' R D B2 L U2 F' L B2 F R B2 F' U D' L' B D R L B U B' U2 R2 
R2 B' R' L2 B' D2 R D2 F2 B' U2 R L2 D2 L' U F' D' L U R L2 B2 F' U 
B' D2 U F R U L2 D' L2 R D2 U2 L2 F2 D U L' B' U' B F' U' R' F2 U2 
R' B2 D' L2 B' R2 L F2 R2 L U2 R' F U D' B2 F U2 B D' F D' L2 F2 L 
R D' U' R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 L' R F D' R2 B R' F D L U' R' D2 F2 U 
U' R' U' F U R2 D F2 L2 F' U' F U' D F' L2 F U2 D2 F' R' F2 U' D' R 
F2 B' R2 B' F L' F B2 D U2 B' U' L' D2 R2 B2 U' F U L F2 R D R' L 
B L2 F' B' R D U L' U' B2 L D B' U2 B' F2 U' F' B U2 R' U' L' B R2 
D' R' L' D' R' F D' L' F2 U' L' R U' D F U' D2 L R' F2 R' U D' B R' 
R' L' D' U2 R F B2 R B2 D R2 U D L' U L' D B' R' D2 F R' B' R U 
F' B U' B2 R U F2 L R U D2 R L' D U' B2 L' D2 F U' B2 U' L' F2 R 
R U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F' D' U' B2 D' B L2 F' D B U D B' U2 L' U2 B R2 
L2 U' R' L D U' F' D' B D' B2 L D R' D' B D U R U B' D' B F2 R' 
D2 U L' B U2 L B' D2 B' U2 L B' D' L' U F' L2 F D2 R B2 F2 D2 U B 
U R F U' D F2 B2 U2 R2 L' U2 D2 F R2 B' L' R' B' R U B' F U' L2 B' 
F B L' D2 L U F B2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 D L U' L R' B' U' F' B L2 F 
B U D2 L2 U D R' L2 U' L' F' D2 F B' L' B' U' B F' L' F D U R' B2 
L2 B D U2 B2 D U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U B2 L R F' L F' B2 U' D' R' F' R' U 
F2 L' B2 F D B2 R' D' B' F' U F' U' B D' U' L R' U' L' F2 B D R2 F 
U D L2 B' U2 F2 D F2 B' D2 F2 R2 F R2 B U' D B D2 L U' L2 D2 F L2 
U' L D' F2 U' B2 R F U2 D' F B D R U' D' L D' L2 D2 U B' R' F B 
U F2 U' L' F U B R' B F U' D L D' L R B2 F' L' B' D B R B' U' 
U R2 F L2 U2 F' L B D F2 U' R2 D B' F' U2 L D L F' R L2 D L D 
F' L2 U2 F B2 L F' D U2 B' L2 B2 R' U' F2 D R2 F' R' L F2 D' U' F2 R' 
U2 L2 R B' U R2 D2 R2 B' L2 U2 F U' D B2 D R B F' D R F' D B2 D2 
U L B' D' L' R' F L2 R' B2 D2 L B' L' R' B2 L' F2 U2 F R' D L2 F' L' 
B2 U' L' R' D2 R D2 L F2 U B U D2 B2 R L' B' U' F L D L D B2 R2 
F2 D U F B2 L2 U D' R' F2 L2 B2 U2 D' R2 D R F L' R' F D U2 L2 F' 
D' L2 U2 F2 B D' F2 D' U' R D2 B' D2 L U' L2 R' F2 R' B' U2 B F' R2 U2 
D' L2 U' D2 F' L U2 L' U L' R U2 B2 D R' D' R U2 B2 D' U L2 R' B' F 
R2 L U' D2 F2 L F2 B D U' F' U2 L R2 F' B U D' F' L' B2 L' U' R U 
B L' R' B2 R' L' U' R D' U2 B' F2 L U' L' U F2 U L2 B2 L' F' L R' B 
R2 B' R2 B2 D' R2 U' D2 B F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 D' B U2 B2 L F2 B R2 D F U2 
D2 U' R' D L' D2 B U2 R D2 U' R' D F L' B2 L2 R2 U2 D2 F R2 D2 F B' 
R B' R2 B2 L' B L' F B2 R' D U2 B2 R' B F2 U B' L' R2 F' U2 R' F' U' 
U2 R2 F' U2 F' R U2 B2 D' R' B' D' U R2 B2 F R D' U2 B F R U B2 L' 
U2 B L2 F' U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R2 U' D2 F' R B D' F2 U2 B D F D' B' U 
L2 D' U2 R L U B L' R F D B U R2 B F L D' L' U' L' U2 R' B U2 
U R2 U' F' U' F2 R' F2 B' U2 B2 F R' B' R U' B L D2 R' D' L' B' D2 R 
R' L2 D' L' F' U2 D2 B2 F' R D B L D R' L2 D2 B D' R2 U' B' R2 F L' 
F D B' R' U2 L F2 R U' R2 F' B' L B' U2 L R D' U F' B U2 B' L2 B' 
F' D' R B' U2 R2 F' D' L' F R' B' L U R' L' B D' F R' U F U F' B' 
D' U' L2 R' B' F' L2 R' F2 B U2 R F L2 F' D L' F' U B F D2 B' R' L2 
U2 R U2 D2 F' U' L' F' R' U2 B2 U' D' B F U' F2 R' B2 R2 D L R' F2 B 
F' L R' F' L' B2 F2 D F2 U' B F2 U2 L' R2 D2 F' D R2 D' U' F L B R2 
B2 D' L' D L' U D L' B2 F2 D' R' U' R F2 R2 L' D' B2 D2 R F D2 F2 B 
D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D B2 U R F2 B2 D2 R' B' U' B2 U2 R' L2 B' L' D L B' R2 
F' D' U2 L F2 B' L2 R2 F2 L R2 U D2 R2 F' U' B' U2 B' R' L2 F L' R' B2 
B' U' B2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 F2 L' U L2 U L D B' R' D' L R2 U2 D2 F' U F' 
B' L U2 F2 R' F L2 D R2 U' R' U2 D B L D' U F' R' D B L F R L' 
L' B' D R' L2 B2 R B' F2 D B' L' R D2 R' B' L' U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 B' 
U2 L2 D F' L2 R' D2 F' L F B2 D' U R2 U D B' F U' R' L2 U D2 R B 
L U' B' R2 U B2 D' R' B' F L D' U2 B2 U' B' F R' D2 F' D' B' U2 R2 U 
D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' R' F2 L' U L D L2 R2 U2 R U2 R' L' U L B F2 
U2 R F R2 D' B D2 B' D' B R' U' B2 F U F D' F2 R L' B2 R2 B R' U' 
L' D' L B2 D R' D2 B F2 D R' B L' R B' R B2 U2 R' F B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 
R' D F' R2 D R2 B2 L' R' D L2 F' D' F B2 R L F' R' F2 L U' F' R' U2 
L D2 R D2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F U2 B' U2 B2 U D2 B' U2 F' L' B' F R' L2 B 
D' L B' R D F' D' R2 U2 L' F' L2 F2 D U F2 U2 L2 F' D' R F R' F' L' 
B2 R L B2 F2 R2 D' L F R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F R' B' L B R' U2 D' L' B D' 
F L' U' D F2 B2 D' B L D' B D F L2 U2 D2 B' L' B2 L' F B' U' D2 R2 
L2 U2 L' F' L B2 R' U' D2 F L2 F2 U F2 U' B' D L2 F B D' R' D2 L U2 
R' D U' R2 U2 D' L2 R B2 U2 B U L F2 B L' U' B' D R' U' L U' D' B 
R U2 B U D R2 U2 B U2 B L' F U2 D' F L D R F R' B U2 D2 F' R 
U F D2 B2 L2 D' B2 L F2 B' R' L' F' L2 B2 D' F' B L U2 B' U R2 F L' 
L2 B' U2 D' L U' B' L B' D' L2 U' R U B' F' R2 F R D2 R' F R' U R' 
U' F2 R' D' L2 F' U B U F R' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L D2 U2 R L' F2 L' U D' 
F' D U F' B2 L' U2 L' R D' F R L' F B' U' F2 B' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' D R2 
L2 D' U F2 R D2 R' D' R2 D' F U' L2 U2 R' D2 L' D' R2 B2 R U L' F U 
R B2 U2 F D' F' B2 R2 D F2 L F2 U2 R' B' R F2 B' D' B' R' F U R2 U' 
L F2 R2 L2 F2 B L D' B D' B R2 D U' F' R L2 U' R2 B R2 L B' R' D2 
U D2 L2 F2 R' F' R' L B D' U' L' B2 F D' F B L D' R F2 L2 R' U2 D2 
B2 D F2 D' F' D2 R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 B2 F' R D' L F2 L' B' D2 F R' L' 
F L2 B2 R L2 B F' D2 U2 B' L' B2 D2 R' L U' B2 R' F D F' R2 F L' U2 
R D2 R2 L' U' B' D' R2 U2 R D2 L2 R2 D2 B' F L' F' U D F' U2 L F2 D2 
U B2 L B' D2 F L' U2 F' U L' U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 R2 L' F2 B2 L B2 L R2 
D' L R F R' B' R2 D2 F D B2 R2 F L U B' D2 U' B2 U' F' L R2 U' R 
D' R' B2 U' D F2 B2 R' U R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R L B2 R L' F L2 R B2 R2 U 
F' B2 U' F2 R2 L' U B2 U R' F U F2 R L U D L D U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 
B' D B R' U2 R U B U' R' L' B2 F2 R' L2 D' B' D' F2 B' U' F2 R D U2 
D B D R2 D' L F L2 F2 B' R D' F' L' B' F2 L' U' B2 L2 F U2 L' B' F2 
F U2 D R2 F D' R D F2 D2 L U' L F2 R L' F2 L' R2 F2 B' L2 U' D' R2 
R2 F' B D B U' B U2 B' R B L' F' R' D L2 B U F D2 L2 F2 B' U2 F 
U' L' D' L B L2 D L2 U R' D2 L2 R2 U R L2 U2 D' L' B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B 
L' D L' U2 L2 U' R F' L D F B D2 R' F' D B U R U D2 B D' B' D 
L' D2 F2 R' F U' F2 R2 F R' F2 B R2 U D' R' D L2 B' F U F U2 R B2 
R' D R L2 U' F R2 F' B2 R D2 B' U2 D B' R' L' F' D2 R L2 D U2 L' D 
L' U D2 F B' U' L' D L D L D2 U2 L' F' R2 U' B' F' L' R' B D U' B' 
U F2 B U' L R2 F D2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 F U' F R' F R' L D' B' R F 
D U R2 U' R U2 B' R' U B F2 D U' F' U2 D F2 U D2 F' B' L U' D2 R2 
D' F B' L D' R' F2 D' F' U2 R2 B R U B F U' B2 R2 B' R L B F2 L2 
D L F2 R' L B' F2 D B L2 R F B2 D U' L' F' R' F2 R' L U' F' L' R' 
D' F2 U D R' B L' B' R B2 R' F D2 L' F' R D2 U2 B' R2 B L B2 F D2 
U' L U R' F2 D R' D2 U' F U2 L' D R U L U' F R' D F U2 B2 F R 
D2 B L B2 R L' F' L' F B' U2 L B L2 U2 B R' F D2 F2 B D' F2 D B' 
B2 R B2 R' L2 B2 R' B2 F D U' B' L' B' F2 L R2 F B D2 R' F2 R' U' R' 
F2 B R2 L2 D' B F' L B U F' B' D2 B2 L D' B' R B' L B' F2 U D2 F' 
L2 B' F2 D' R' L' B2 U' D' R2 L B' U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B2 D B R2 D2 U R D 
D B2 R2 D2 L U L2 U' F D2 U2 B U2 L' D F' D2 B2 F U D2 F' B D L 
D2 F R' U2 R2 F B' D' F2 U' D F2 U' B' D2 B2 F2 R L2 B R' D U2 R2 U' 
L U2 D F' B L D2 F2 B' D' R' D' R F2 B2 L B L' B L2 F' L F' B2 R' 
U2 D' B' D U2 L2 D2 F D R2 D L2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 R' F' D' U' F R2 D R2 
F R2 L2 B L' U2 L B2 D2 R' D' R' D F' B' R2 F B' L' B2 L' B D2 L2 B 
D' B' L' U2 D' R F2 D R D B L2 F' D F D2 R2 U' D L U F2 L2 D' L 
B' L2 D2 B' R2 L F2 R2 L' U' R D2 L2 R' B' R2 L F' D' L2 F' R2 F L D' 
U' F2 U' R' D' L' B' U2 B' D2 R2 B L B' F' U2 B F U D' B2 D F' L2 D2 
L U B2 L F2 R U2 L' F D B U B2 F D' B2 R U L2 F2 B L F2 L2 B2 
U F' D L2 D2 U' R' D F' B D2 F D L U2 R B' F2 U B L' B U' R' L 
F' B' L R' F L' R F' B L F U2 B2 D B' U2 F U D F' R2 L2 D' L' U2 
D' B2 F' D' U' B D2 L2 U' R2 F' D' U' L' R2 D F2 R D U2 R2 L2 F' L' B 
D B' R D R' F U' D2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 U' L F U2 B' R' B R2 B' U' D2 
U' L' R2 D2 B2 R B' L R D2 L' U R' D2 L' U L D U2 R2 D2 R F' L' F 
F2 U D L F R2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 L' R' B' F U' B' R L' D' F' D' F2 U2 F2 
U R D L' R U2 B2 R' B2 U2 D B' U2 L2 U D L D U' L2 U' F2 D F2 L 
R2 U2 L' B' L2 B D' L' F' L' B R' D2 R L2 U2 F2 B' L U F' R' B' R' F 
F B' L2 R' B F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 B L R U' F D2 U' L U D2 F U' L R2 
U2 F' B R' U B L2 B2 D U F2 L' R2 D' U R' B2 F' D' B' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' 
B2 L B2 L' F B2 R2 F' U2 B2 D U' L F B2 L D' B2 F' L' B' F R U2 F' 
F' L D F2 B' R' U2 L2 R' F B R' U2 F U' L' B D2 L B2 U L2 D' U B 
D R' U2 L R F2 U R' L' D2 L2 F R B2 D R2 F2 L' F R' D2 F' D L2 B2 
B2 D F' U L F2 D' L D' B2 U' D2 L' R U R B D B2 L F D' F2 D R 
D2 R U2 D2 B' L' D B' U D R' B U D' L2 U R2 U' D2 L' U D2 F' B2 R2 
B U' B' L' F2 R U2 B U2 F2 L F' L B L2 U L' D2 U B2 D2 R' D2 B' F 
R D F B2 D R2 D L F2 R2 L2 B2 F' R' L D L B L' U' F R' D2 L2 D2 
B2 L2 F2 U' B' D' U' F L2 F D R D' B2 F2 D U' B F2 L' B2 D R' F2 B2 
R2 L B2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 B F L' D' F' U2 L R2 U B' U2 D' L F' U2 F B' 
D' B' R F' D F2 U' R F R' L2 B' F R2 L2 U2 R D' B R B2 D U2 F' R 
F' B' U B' L R2 F2 D B' D' L2 U' D F' R' B2 D' L' D' R F D' R B2 F' 
F2 R2 U B2 F2 L R2 D2 U B2 U2 F2 B' L2 F L' D U' R B' L2 F2 R B D' 
D' R F' U F L2 B2 U' R' D2 F2 R F L2 F' L2 D' U2 R' D' U' R L U2 R' 
F' L' D2 R' U2 B2 F U2 F' R' B F' R' L' D U' L' U2 L F D' R2 B2 D' F2 
F B D2 L R2 D' B' D2 F' B2 L2 F' B R' B R L' D L' U L' B R' B' D' 
R2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' B' R' B F D2 L F2 L' R2 D' L' U' D' R B L' U' F2 R2 
D2 B D B2 D' B D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D R2 L2 B U2 L R' D2 U F R B' R' 
F2 R2 D2 U' F L' B' L' R2 F U2 R' L' B D B2 D' L' D2 B2 D2 B D' B R2 
L2 R F' U L' U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 U B D F L' F' U' F' B2 R' U F2 R2 U2 
U2 F' U' B' R2 U' F B2 D2 R B2 F L U' L' B' D L' B F2 L' U R' L2 D' 
F2 R2 F D' F2 U B' R F2 B' L U F2 R2 D2 L U2 D R2 D U2 L B2 D' B2 
L' D R2 B' R' D F L2 R2 B2 R2 L F2 R B R U F2 R B2 D' U R F' D' 
L R F L F' L D R2 B' F' U2 D F U2 B D R B F R2 B' D2 R F2 D 
D F B2 R' L' U' L F L2 F2 L D' B D2 U' B2 R' U' R U R' L' D' R' D2 
U D B R' L U B F' U2 B' U L2 R D2 L U' D F' B' L2 F D' F' U' F 
R U R2 B' D B2 L' R F' B2 R2 F L D2 R B D2 U B2 F' U B2 L2 D' L' 
R' B' L' B2 L' F U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' B' L' U' D F R2 L2 U D F' B L F' 
L' U2 D2 L' B' U R U' R U2 F B L' F D2 R2 L' U2 F R U' B F' R' L 
U2 F D B U L' R2 F2 R B' D2 L R2 U2 L2 U D F R' D2 R2 U D2 R' F2 
B L U B' R' B2 L2 F' L' R2 B D2 F' B' L' U' L2 B F U2 B' F U2 D2 B2 
F2 R2 F2 R D2 B' D' L2 F D2 B R2 F' U' R F' B U' L2 R2 F D' R D' B2 
R2 D2 R' B F2 L' R2 F R D' F2 D F B L' U2 D R B R2 U F2 B2 R U 
F2 D2 B' R F B U B2 R B2 F R2 U B U2 D' B F' L B2 D U' R' U2 D' 
R D2 B D' F R' D2 F2 D2 F L2 B' U' B R' L F U F2 D L R D U' F2 
F' B2 D2 B2 R2 F' U L2 U2 R' L2 D F' B' R U F2 D2 R' D' U' L R2 F L2 
R L U2 D L2 B' F L2 D2 L F' R2 D' U2 F2 L U L' D2 L' D2 U2 F R' L' 
R B F2 U' R' U' F2 D R' L2 B U' F' R' L' F' B2 L' U' F' U L' R2 D L 
D' R' F L R' U2 L2 F B' L2 B F' L2 D F' R' B R' B U L2 R2 B L2 U2 
R2 F' R F U' R' B2 R U R U' L D L' B2 L' U' D2 B' F2 D' L B' R' B' 
F U D F U2 B U2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L R B2 L' D' U2 R D2 F U2 
L D U2 F2 B' L' R U L' F D' U R F' D2 B' D' R2 B L R' F2 U' D2 L' 
D B' R' U L2 D' L2 D2 U' L B R B U2 D B2 D R L' U L D2 F' L D' 
D' B R2 B D' R2 F U2 R U2 R2 F' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' U F2 L R' F B D' R 
F2 R2 F2 U' F2 B' D U' F B2 R2 D F' U' D L2 D B L' D' B2 D' L U' R 
F' R2 D F' D2 U' F' R' L F' B2 L2 R2 U' L' F' L2 U R2 B D L B2 F' D' 
U2 R' F2 R2 B R' L2 D' R' U2 L R2 F D' U' R2 F' B2 R B U2 B2 D' F2 L 
B L R U' D F' R' U' B D U F' R2 F L' U R D U L' U' D2 B R2 U' 
L2 U F' R2 F' U' B F' D L' U2 D' R2 B' D B' D2 F2 U2 R' B2 F R D R 
D2 R2 U' L' D R2 D2 U' F D' F' R2 L2 U' L R U2 R F2 R' U L2 B' U' B2 
D B R L' B2 L' F D' R F2 B2 R2 L' B' R U2 L' U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 B2 U 
B' F2 U' B2 L U' F' U L' B2 L R2 F U F U2 D' B' U' R' U' B F U2 R 
L2 F D2 B2 R' D L R U D' B' L U' L U R D R L' D R' L2 D F L2 
L' U D' B L2 F L2 U R' B2 R' B U B' D' U B' L2 D L' R' F' D U B2 
L' R F' U L2 U' D B2 F2 D R2 F D2 B2 U' B2 F R2 L F' B D' B2 D F 
D B F2 R D L' U' L2 B U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F' D' F U' F' U2 B' D2 U B' 
L' F L U' D2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 B' D2 U F' D2 B' F D L' B' R2 U' D' R D' 
R2 F L2 R2 D2 U2 L' D B' L2 F2 R2 U B F' D' U' F' D' R' B' U D' L2 U' 
F D' B2 U' L B' R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' L2 F' D' L2 F' U2 L' B L 
U R' F B U D F' B2 U F U L' F' B U' F2 U' B' F2 D' U' R2 B' F2 U2 
F2 L2 R2 D' R' B D U' F2 L2 U B R2 F' R F D U' R D' R L F2 L2 B2 
D' R' F2 U2 F U2 R' U2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 U2 L' D B U' F' U L2 R B' 
L U2 R' F2 R' B2 R' D2 B2 R2 L2 F' B D2 R2 U' R D2 U2 L R2 B2 U D' L' 
D2 L' B2 R' F2 U' B2 U D' B' F' D2 L U2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U R2 B' R D2 L' 
R D B' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D R D2 R' D2 L' U' F D B D2 B U F2 L2 F 
D R2 B' R B2 U' F' D' L' B2 U D R F' R2 L F' B' R' B2 D' F' U' D F 
B' F' D2 U' F2 R U2 L' B2 U D B2 F2 L' U2 F2 U' B' D L2 D U' F D B 
F D F2 R L D L' R B' R' L D L2 F2 B' R U F R B2 R2 F L B2 L' 
L' F2 B R D L D' R B R B' U' B2 R D2 B' R2 F' L D' B2 D2 U2 B L2 
L B U' R2 F2 L U' R L U' R' B' F' D2 F L2 D R2 F D F B' L' D L 
F R2 U' R L' F2 R' U' B2 U L2 F' D B2 R B2 F R' L2 F' R F' U' B2 D' 
F2 D B' R2 D2 B U2 B U' B R U2 L' D' L R' D U F' R2 D' B U' D' L2 
F' R B' R2 F2 U F2 D F' B' R U' D' R2 B D L2 F U R' L D U2 F' B 
R2 B D B F' U' F R U L' F R' B2 U2 F D' B' U R2 L U' L2 U2 B U2 
R D' R L' B F' R2 U D2 F' R' U F' L U R F L2 U2 R2 F B2 U' R' F 
L' R U' R2 F2 B' D' B L' B D F' D2 F2 R L U F2 U' D2 L' D' U' L2 F 
L' U2 L' U' B2 U2 R' B F' R' D' F U2 L' B L' D2 F2 D B U R' U F D 
F' L2 F' U F U L2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D R U' F' R' U2 D' F' L' U' D B' L 
F' L' B F U B D B' L R' D2 R B D' U R' F2 B' L' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' 
D F2 D F U F' R2 F B' L' U' R2 D' R B' R D' L' F L' D R L' B2 D' 
F U2 D' L2 U R' D2 R U D2 L U' R2 L F L2 D2 U B U' D B2 U B2 D 
L2 D U2 B R2 D F' R2 L' F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 D' U' F2 D U2 R' F U' R F' 
R' D2 F2 R L' F' U F' U2 D2 L U F B' R L2 F L R U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B 
L2 B2 D' U' F2 R' D L' F' D2 B2 R2 F' U' R2 U B2 R2 U R' U R' B2 D U' 
D2 U' F' D L' U2 R2 L2 B D' R L F' L2 U2 F U2 B' F' U2 L2 R B L D 
L2 R F' B2 D' B D' B2 L' U2 B U2 F L2 R F' U2 R B' D2 R' F2 U B L 
D L U2 D2 R2 B F' L F' B2 D R' D2 U2 B2 D' B' L F U2 F U2 L' D' B 
D F2 D' F2 B2 L B' U' F' R' D2 B' D R L U2 L F D L D' R L' B' D 
L' U2 B' L2 B U B' D' L' U' B2 L' F' U' D F' L F' U R' F D F2 R' L 
F D L F' D2 R' F2 B' L R2 D2 L U' F' L2 R' F' U2 R B L2 B2 U2 B U2 
F2 U R D U2 R2 F' L' F2 D2 F2 U2 B' F' D F' D' B2 R U' B L' D2 F' U2 
R D' B D2 B2 L2 B F2 U F' D' R2 B' F2 U R2 B' U2 F' U' R2 L' F U2 L 
R U R L' B D2 F D' B' R' L2 D2 R' D' L2 D F' R2 U' B U2 B2 D B F2 
U2 F' B D2 B2 D' R2 D2 R B D' U L2 R' D B' U2 L' D U B' L' U' B2 L 
R2 D' U F R D2 F2 R2 B2 U D2 B' D' F L U' L' B D B U D2 R D' U 
B U2 L B2 U' D' R F2 B D' U F' B R' F2 R' L' D F' L2 R2 U2 D F2 U2 
R' B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' F' D R' F L B' R2 U2 D2 L U B' R U2 D2 R2 L2 
B F2 L2 R2 B2 D B' L' B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D' L' R B' D2 B' D2 L R2 F2 R' L2 
U R2 U2 R L2 B' F2 R' B2 U' D B' D2 F2 R U2 B' D2 U R' F R U' F2 U' 
F2 D2 B F2 D' B2 U D2 L' R2 U2 D R2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 R D F U' R2 U B 
U' B2 L' B' U2 L D U2 R' D2 U' L' F U' R2 L D2 B' F R L U L2 B' R 
D2 R2 U L' R' B2 F R' D2 B' R L' U F' L' F' B' U D' R D' R D2 B' R2 
R2 B2 F' R' U' B2 R F' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 R' L2 F2 L U B' D' B L B2 F2 U2 
U' R B2 L' B' L2 U2 R' B' L' F D' F D' L2 F' U' D2 B U B' U L R2 F' 
D2 R' U2 F' R F' B R' U' D B' F' R2 D2 L' D2 U L2 B' D' U' B D2 B' F' 
L F' U B R U R' F2 B L' R' D2 U2 R' L2 B' L B2 R2 U R2 U2 L F2 L' 
F2 R' U L R B2 L' D U2 B' D2 R' L' U' F' B D2 F' L' D2 F U2 B2 U D2 
R D L2 D' B' D B L' D' L B' L2 B' U' F' B2 U' R' D' F R2 F' L D' L2 
R' F' B' L' B' U L B' D R' L' F R D F L2 B F U' F B2 D2 R2 L F2 
B2 U2 D2 B2 U2 L F2 R' F2 U D F' L U2 D2 F' R D' R' U D' B2 F' D2 U2 
F L2 F2 U' F2 R L U F B' R2 B2 R2 B2 F' R F' U' L' F U B D2 U' B2 
L2 F B' R U2 L2 R' F R U' B L F2 B' D B2 F L' R B' F' L B L' D' 
L' D L' D' B L2 D2 B2 R2 B' U' L' B' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' F' D' L U' 
D R' U2 B' L2 F R U' R2 F' R2 D2 L R2 U L' D' L' D R L D' U F2 D 
D2 L' D' U R B' L2 F R2 B2 U L R' B D' F2 B R U2 F2 B' U B2 D' U' 
F' B' R' U F' L2 U' B' L' U' B2 U' F U2 D L D' F' B' R F' L F U' F' 
R F' U2 B D F L' B2 R' U L' F' L D R2 L' F' D' F2 U L2 D2 F2 B D 
D2 L F2 R F' U2 R' U R' F' L' U' L D R' D2 F B' L' F D F B L B 
L2 D' L D' U R2 B R U' L2 F' R L2 F D F' R U F2 U' F' U L' U2 D' 
R D' U2 B2 L R B' R U2 D B2 U R L2 B L B L2 F L' B F' R2 U2 R2 
F2 D F2 L F' B R' L2 B' U' F D' B' D L R B2 R' L' D2 F' L R2 D2 R2 
F B2 L' B' F2 L2 D2 B2 L F2 L2 R' B' F D2 U2 L2 U R' L U L2 D' F' D' 
F' B D2 U' R U D B R B2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' U' F' R' D' L F D B' R 
D2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D2 B' F2 U2 B' L' F' B2 D2 B U L' F B2 L2 F2 U' D B U 
D L' B L2 F R2 D2 F' B U L B F' D' U' R L' U L' F2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 
B' R' U R L2 F' U2 B' R2 U D2 B2 R2 L U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 R' F' R2 
R2 B D' L' B2 D' U' B2 L B' F2 R2 L2 U' L' U B F2 D' U2 L' R' D2 F B 
R2 B F2 L' F2 L' R2 D' U2 B L B2 F L R' D' B F2 U2 F' D' U' R2 U' D' 
R2 D F2 B2 R' B2 L' B' F R D2 L F' R2 U' D2 R2 B' R' F R' F' U2 R' B' 
U D L2 B2 D' L2 R B' U2 F L U2 B' R2 F2 L R2 D2 U F2 D B F' U2 L2 
U2 F R2 F2 D F R' B' D' U L R B' U F2 D U' L2 R B R D' L2 B2 F' 
D U' L' F2 L' B L2 B D2 B F L U2 R L2 F R' B' U L2 R2 U B F L' 
D B F' D' R B2 U' F2 U F B L D2 R2 L B' U D B' F' R' U2 R' L' F 
U2 D2 R' L F2 R L' U' B D L B2 F' L B' D' U2 R2 B D R2 L' B' U R' 
R2 L' U' L' D B D2 R F U2 R B2 U2 D' F2 B2 D F' U D' R U D R2 U2 
B2 R B' R' B2 D2 L B F2 D2 B' U2 D2 R2 B L' B' D2 B R2 L2 F L2 D' F' 
L B2 R' F D2 U2 F2 B2 U2 F' L2 B D' L2 B' L F' D U2 R' B' U R B' R 
R2 D' L B2 L2 B' U D' L2 F' L U L F' L2 R2 U D2 L2 B U' R' D B' R2 
L D' L2 B' U L R2 F B2 D' R2 B2 F' U' D' L2 F' R2 L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' 
U' B F' D B' R2 U' R2 D' L' U L' F' D' B2 U' F D2 B L2 R2 U D' B D' 
F L D2 L2 B' U' L2 U R2 D F D' U2 F2 R U' R2 L' D' U F' B2 L B' L2 
R2 L B' F' D' F2 L' D2 R2 F D' L' F' B' U B' F' D' F U' D' R2 B2 R2 D2 
R2 B D' R L F' R' F' B2 D2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B R' L2 B' D F' B U' L' B D2 
F2 D L F2 D2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 U L' B L' U2 R' L' U R B D2 R' D' B2 
L2 B' D2 U' F R2 L' D L U' F' R2 B D F2 B L D' F2 D F R F2 R2 D' 
U' R' B2 L2 U2 R2 F R L' U' B' U F' D2 B' D2 U R' B2 F U B2 F' U' B2 
L U F' R D' U R D' L2 B' L U2 L2 D2 B' D F2 L F' B L2 U2 L2 B2 D 
U B D L B' L2 D2 L R U' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R B F' D F R U2 D2 F' R2 
U2 F B' U D R' B' U' L U' B2 R U L2 R2 D F2 U L R' D' R2 D2 B' D2 
D' R2 L' B2 U2 D L U D L2 D F' L2 B U L' R F' D' L' D B' D B' D2 
L' R B R F2 R2 L F' B2 R U' L R' D2 U' B2 R D2 B U B' D' L2 B' D 
R' F R B L2 R B2 U' L2 R' D L B2 D2 L U F D' F L F2 D2 U' R D 
F' L2 U' F' D' L2 R2 D' B F U2 B' D F' B2 U2 F' D' B F D2 L R2 F2 R 
F2 R' L2 F' R2 F' R' L B D2 U' B' R2 B F2 U F' U2 F U2 R' D L D2 B' 
F2 R' B2 D2 B U F2 R B2 F' D' L2 U' B U F' D' F2 D U L2 D F2 B L2 
U B F2 L' B2 D2 F' D2 F2 B2 L U R2 U R D F D L F2 D B2 R' U R' 
R2 F' D' B' U2 L U B2 U F D2 R' D' L D F' R' U' F2 D2 U F B L2 U 
F' L' B' U' D2 L' R2 B2 F' D' U B2 U F' L' D B L F' B L B R' U L' 
L2 B2 F U B' U2 B2 D U' F2 R' U2 L' R' F' R' U D' L U F2 B2 U D' R2 
U' B2 L U2 D' R' U2 B' U D2 B' D' B2 D' R' U L' U2 L D' F2 L B' U2 R' 
D L B' R' B2 F2 L' F L2 B L F B' L2 B' L' R2 B2 F L U' L' U F2 D 
R2 U' B R F2 L' B F' U D' B D' R' F2 L' F' R2 B' R' F B' U2 R2 D2 L 
R' B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' U2 R2 B' L B' L2 R2 U' L R2 B L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D' 
U' B R2 F' R2 U2 B' R B' U2 F R B2 R2 F2 L2 F R' D U' B2 U L2 F U' 
L U D R F R2 D2 F B U2 D' L' F U F2 D' L F' R F' D' F L2 F2 L2 
B' U R2 L U' R F U2 B2 R2 U D2 R F' L' R2 D F' B' R' D F' D' U2 L' 
D B F U2 R' U B' L' D' L' R F' B2 U B D' L' D' R U L' U' B L R' 
F' D R D2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 L' F L2 R' D2 R' D' L' B U2 L' D' F2 U2 R U' 
U F2 R2 F2 U2 L U F2 B' R U' L F' B' U2 D F B2 D R2 B' L F2 L R' 
U2 L F2 R L' B R2 F D' B R B2 U2 R F' U' F2 U R L2 F U' B' U' F 
B L B2 F R B' L2 R2 D' F' L' F2 L R' D2 L' B' L D L2 R F B' R' U' 
L' U2 R2 U' F' B R B U' L2 R2 U B U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 U2 F' L D' B' L2 
D' R' U2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D F' L R' U' D F2 R U' F' L' B' D U2 B' F L' U' 
D2 L2 U2 D' R2 B' U' D F2 D F' B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U B U R' F' B D' B 
F2 U2 R L B U2 D2 R2 D2 R' F R2 U' R' B' R F B2 L2 B U' L2 B' U L' 
U L' F' L D' U' F R2 U R2 B U' F2 U R' L B R' U2 B R' U F' B L' 
R2 U B F2 L F2 B' D2 L D L' D U2 B R B U B R2 L B2 U2 R2 F L 
F' L' U' L' F U2 D' L' R' B2 D B F2 L2 U' L' U2 B R B' L B' D U2 L2 
D2 U F2 U D2 F' U2 B2 D L F R' L B2 R L' U' L F' U' B' L2 D2 F U2 
U' D F' B' L' R' D2 U2 L2 B D2 F U' B2 R D2 B' U D' R U' R2 D2 L' B2 
L B U2 L U L2 F2 U2 B L R D L2 D' R' D' R2 U F D2 L2 U B D' R' 
R' D2 F L2 D2 B2 D R F' B2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D2 R U D' F2 L D B' L2 
U' D2 R U' R2 B' U' R L' U2 L' D' B' L' U' L2 B R' L B' F R' B D2 B' 
U D' B F U' B' D L2 R2 D F2 U2 L U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R2 F' D B' D' U 
D2 B' U' D2 F' D' R2 F B' U' D2 R' D U2 F L' D F R U' L' R' F2 R2 F 
D R U2 R' F D' R' F U' F' R D' F' L' U2 R2 L2 U D F R L F2 D2 F 
D F L2 D' U2 B2 U' D R D U R' D2 L F L U2 D2 B' R2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 
U' R2 D' B' F' R' D2 F D F R B D' B' D2 B2 R' F R2 B R B2 D2 L2 F' 
U B2 L2 B2 R U' L' D2 U2 R B F U' B U2 F' B' D U L' U2 R' F L' D 
U' L2 D' U' L B L2 D2 L2 F2 B' L D2 B' F' U' L' D L U' L' F2 R2 L F2 
F2 U2 R' L' U2 B2 U2 F' D' U R' D' L B' F' U R D R U2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 
D2 L' U R' B' R F' B L2 U2 F' D2 R B2 D2 L' U R2 U' L' R2 D2 U2 B R 
F' R' L U2 L2 D2 L' U' L' B' D' U2 R' F' B L2 U R F2 L' U2 L' F R U 
R B U D B2 U F' R F' D2 U F B' L2 F2 U' D R2 D L2 B D2 U L B2 
U' L B2 L D R' D2 R' B U' D F' D F B U L2 B2 D' F' R L' B2 D2 F 
B2 R2 F' L' F D2 F' D' F2 R' D2 F D' F' L F B' L2 B R L2 F D' B2 F' 
R2 F B' L R' D' L' F2 D B' D2 U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 L' D R2 U F U' B D' B 
D' L' D F2 B' U' R' L2 B R B U L2 D' U L' B' L2 B R2 B' F U D' B2 
U2 B' L2 U F L' R B U2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 L' F D' R L F D' F' L' F' 
U' D R2 U2 R2 F U' B2 L' B U' D' F2 D' R L' F2 L' B R2 L2 B2 U D2 R2 
F D' B' U' B L2 D2 B' F2 U D' L F' D R' F R2 D2 B' D' F2 R L U2 R 
U R D2 F' U2 F2 D2 R' L2 F L2 U F' U R' L' U' D2 R2 L B' F2 U' R' U' 
L2 U2 L2 R' B U' R D2 R F2 U' D' B F2 L' D U' F U D B' L B2 L D 
R U2 F' B2 U' F' D' B U2 D B' D F B R2 L' D B2 F2 U' L2 F' R D2 B' 
F U2 B2 R D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 L R U F2 B' U2 F' B L B' R' U' D' L 
D L U2 L' F2 U2 L R2 F' D R D2 B' L2 D' L F B L B2 L' F' L2 D2 B' 
U2 R2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 B2 R B L' D R L2 D' U B' R' B' U D2 R D' L 
B L' B2 L2 R B D2 L' B L' F U' F' D' L B U' F2 U' F2 D2 R' B2 L' B 
R2 U L' F2 R' L D F U F' R' F' U' B' L F' U2 D' L' F' D' U' B D B' 
D2 U' L2 R2 F' B2 D R U L U D R2 F R F2 D' U2 R' F' B' R' F2 R B 
D L2 D' F' U2 D B' F L' R2 B D2 R' L2 U' R2 U' L U' L F R' U2 R F' 
L2 D' L' F2 R D2 R L' F2 D' F2 D U2 B R2 D L' F' L D F2 L U D R' 
L' R' B2 L R D2 U2 B L U B U' L2 U' R' F2 D' F L2 F D' U L D' L2 
B' D' F' U2 F2 U2 D L2 D2 L2 F R B F L R2 F2 D' R' U L' U B2 L2 F' 
D B2 F2 D2 R2 L' D B' L U2 B U R2 U' D2 R B2 U' L D2 B2 F2 R' B U' 
D2 U2 L R U2 L' B2 U2 D' L' D' R' D2 R D' L' F D' F' B2 L' B' L2 F' R 
U' B' R2 U L R2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 L2 D B2 L' B2 L' B' R2 U2 
B2 F' U' L2 B U2 B U2 D' B2 L2 R D2 F D B' U' B' D2 B R F2 B2 U2 B2 
U R' B2 D' U F L2 D L2 R' F' U D' R L' D' R U' D2 F2 D' B' F2 U' R 
R F' U B2 R' U R F' L2 R B D2 L D F' R2 F U' B U2 B' L2 B2 F D 
R2 D' R2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B' F' D2 B' U B2 L2 D B F' D2 U F2 D B' R L2 
U2 L F2 L F U L F2 D L2 F' R' D2 U2 R2 U' R F' D U' R' D U2 L' F2 
D' L2 R F U D R U B2 R2 U L R B R D2 R' B D F R2 B U' B2 L' 
U L' F2 D R B2 L B2 F' L' F2 D B L R' U2 B' R2 L2 B2 L' F2 R' U B' 
F D2 U B2 D' B' L2 D2 B L U D' F2 L B R L2 F2 B D2 F U B2 F U 
R2 F2 L D L F B' U2 L' U' L B U R D2 B' D' L2 F D' U2 L' R D R 
R' B' R' F2 B2 R' F' B' R D B2 R' D2 B2 R' F R' D' L2 F U' F' B2 D' B 
R2 B' R L2 B L2 D2 R' B2 D' B' U2 B2 R' L F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R L U D2 B 
U2 D' B' L' R' B U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' B' U L D' U2 B' R D B 
R' D' F R B U' L R F2 R D2 F B' R' D2 U2 B' U2 L' D U2 F B2 D2 F2 
U' L2 D' B' L R F' R' U2 D2 F L R U2 D' R' U2 R B2 D' U2 L B2 D' B 
R L' U' R B D' U R' L2 D R2 D' B' D2 B D U2 L' B F' L' B' R' F' L' 
R B' U2 L' R' F' R' D' F' R F U2 B' F' L2 F D' B L' R' D R U' B2 D' 
D2 R F2 B' L' R2 B D2 U F R' D' R L2 F U F2 R B U' L2 D L F2 L 
R' L D' R L' U2 B R' D F2 D F' R U' R' F2 L' B2 R' U D2 L' F' U2 L2 
L2 D2 U' B2 L' R2 F L2 U2 R L2 D R U D B' U2 R' U R' B' U' D2 F' D' 
L' F' B R' L D' U B R' F2 L2 F D2 U' R U2 F B' R F' U F L2 R' U 
R L B2 D B' U2 D' L' U2 D2 B' F' U' R2 B2 R U' R' U L2 F' U L R B' 
F2 U2 R B' U2 L U' D2 L2 D2 L' F' L' R' B2 U' L' R2 B2 F' L D' L2 B2 F' 
F B2 R2 B R B' D' B F2 D B' L2 B R2 D L' D2 L B2 D2 L' D' L B' F 
D' B U' R' D' B R B2 F' L' B L' R2 B2 R' F2 D R D B D2 L2 R2 U2 B' 
R2 F B' L2 B' D2 U' B U L B2 U D F B2 U R B' L' B2 L2 R2 F U D 
B' L' F R F L2 D' F' R F' U' F L U R' B' U' L' U2 R' B D2 B U2 F2 
L U' D' F' D' R2 D F2 L' R B' L2 D U' F2 U B' U2 F' R2 D B F' U' F 
L F U2 R2 F R2 L' U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B R F2 R' U2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 D2 
B2 U L2 D' U' B2 D B L B2 R B' L R2 F U' R U2 F' R2 D' F' B' U R 
R2 L2 B R L U2 D2 R2 L' U' B R2 B L' F D U2 R L' B' D2 B' F2 L2 F' 
D2 R D' R2 U' D2 L R2 U' L2 R' B' F' D' L U2 D2 R D2 B2 U' R' D2 F L2 
D' R' F R' F2 L2 B2 U' D2 L U B F' D L2 D F R' L2 F2 B2 U' F' U2 R 
L F R2 U2 F B2 D2 U L2 D L2 B L' D' F' D2 B2 D' R B2 D' B' U F' B' 
D' R2 U L2 R B2 U F L F D' U R2 D R F2 B' R D F' B U' L2 B F' 
R U D' F2 U F2 U R2 F D' F' U L U' R F' D' B2 R' F' B2 U' L' U' L 
D' R2 D U' L B D' R2 D' U' F D F D2 B F2 U2 D F L' D2 L U' D F2 
D' B' R2 F L D2 L' B2 F' D' U F R F' L F2 U' R' D U R L U' F' L' 
L' F' D F U2 F2 D' L' F2 B' L2 D R' L U' F U' L' R' B' U R2 L2 F B' 
B' D2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 L' F2 D2 U' R D2 L' B2 D U' B' R2 U2 F2 U F2 L F2 
U D L2 R F2 U B R U' D R' U F U D' F' D' U' R2 L' B' D F2 L' U' 
D2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F' B D R' D L' R B2 U B R' B' D' U R2 D R' D' U2 
R F' D2 R' F' B2 L2 U L B2 F D' B2 F2 U2 F2 U L' R' B2 L' F D' L2 R 
L' U2 R' F' D2 L U' L2 B L D' B' D R2 F' B2 R2 U2 R F R' L U D' R 
L R' D2 L D2 L2 F2 R F2 L' B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 D R' D2 B2 D' B' R2 B F2 
R U2 L R' D' F2 L' D L B L U B' D U B U B' F R' B' D2 B' F2 R 
F2 R' F2 B2 L' F D R B2 F2 D2 L2 R F B R' L' D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 F B' L' 
L2 R' D' L' R2 B' U' F' D2 F R U2 B' L' D2 B U B2 R2 F L B' D' U2 B 
F' U R2 D B L2 D L R2 D L' B' R2 L2 U2 B' R' U2 B U' B' D2 R D2 L 
U2 D' F2 L D2 U2 L2 U2 R' U D' B R2 D' U2 L2 B' R U F2 U' B R' B' U2 
F' R2 B2 F' U B F U2 F' B2 D2 R B2 R2 L' B U2 B D2 B2 R U2 B' R' B 
U' D2 B' F D' B2 R L B' F2 D R D' L D' U2 F' B' L' U L' D U' B' D2 
U2 L2 R F' L' D2 L D' U B' U D' F' B R L F R2 D' B' D U2 L' F2 R 
R' F U2 B D B' R2 B R' B F' L' B' D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L2 F B D2 L2 U2 L' 
R L' U B2 D2 U R2 F' L B D' F' L2 U2 R D U R' D F' B U' R U' D2 
F R2 U L' U' D2 L' F2 R F L2 D U2 L D B D' U2 B' U' F R U2 F2 R2 
L F2 D U' L' B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R F' L R2 D' U' L2 D B U2 B F2 U2 R U 
U' D2 F' L R U R2 B U2 D L D2 L' F' B2 D' B2 L R U2 D' R' F' B' D 
F2 R' B U' R F' L2 R U D2 F2 R D' U2 L2 U L2 D' R L U2 L R' F' U' 
U2 B' U2 D L2 B' D2 B2 F' R B F2 D U2 R' D2 F2 D' R' L B D L B' D' 
L' F' B' R D U2 B F L2 F' B U' F' R2 U R2 B D' U R L B' F U2 B 
U R2 U' B' F' R2 L2 F L D' B2 R D' F2 D' B2 R' B' L2 U B U2 F' L B' 
D L' R' D' R U L D' F D L F2 U2 D' R F' D' F D B U F' L' B2 U' 
R' U2 B U' R B2 U2 D' R2 L' F L R2 F2 B' R2 D U F2 L' B' F2 L R2 B' 
B' F R2 B' U' D2 B2 L U' F D R' D2 B' U' R F B L2 B D2 F' B2 D' R' 
D B' D' L U2 F U2 D2 L F2 L' U F U D' F' D2 L2 B F2 D F2 U L' F2 
B R' D' L D' U R2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 R' F2 U' R' F R2 L D' L2 D' B2 U D2 
F' U' R2 F2 B R2 U' B F' D2 U F L' F' D R L2 B' U R2 L U R' L' U 
B L2 F B2 D' U' F' D' L' R' B2 U B2 L2 D2 U2 F R D F2 L B' L2 U F2 
F B' D2 F R' B L U L2 R' F2 U2 D' B D' U L F2 B L2 R' D2 U L' U' 
L' R U' R U B D' L' B' F R L D2 R F B' U2 F' D2 L D F' D2 B L 
L B' R2 B' U L2 U D' L' B' R' F' U' R2 F' B L U2 L2 U2 L U R2 L2 B' 
R' L2 U D2 F' R' F2 D' F B' R' L2 F U F U' B D2 R2 F' U D' F' R F2 
U2 D2 L' D L F' U' R F2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R' B U F2 L U' R' F U' R B2 D 
L2 D' R D2 U' L R' U2 R D' R B L2 F2 L' D' B D F D2 L2 B U' D L2 
F' B2 L' R2 U2 B U L B' D2 B2 D2 U R2 D R2 U' D2 F2 D F2 R2 D' B F' 
L' D2 F' U' L' F' B U' B' F R' U B' U R L B L' U' L' R B' D2 U B 
D' U L U2 L' D L' R2 F B' R2 F R' F' U2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F B2 U2 B R2 
U' F2 L2 R B2 D' L2 F2 L' F2 U F2 U D R2 L2 B' F L F2 U2 L' U F' L 
F L' U2 B D R D' R U' D' B' R U' F2 L R B R2 U' B D' B' F D U2 
R2 U R2 F2 L R2 U' R' D L2 R' U' F D' F L R' D2 U' F L' B R' B' L 
B' R2 L U D' R2 F' B U' R D2 U2 L' B2 D' U2 F2 B2 D U' L' D2 U B R 
F2 R2 L F' L' R' D F2 L2 D' B U' R' U2 L R B2 D' F L F' R' L' D L' 
U D' B2 D' B2 F2 R B' U2 L2 U' D' L2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 B R F2 L' F B U' 
R' D R F2 D U B R U L F R F R B' U2 R2 F' D L B2 F D' L2 D2 
L R F B' R F D' B2 U' R2 L' F' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L F U F D2 R' U' 
D2 U2 R' B R U2 D2 L2 F R' F' L2 B U L' R2 U2 D F' U R' B R2 D2 L2 
D2 R U' R2 U B2 L B U' F L F2 L' D R2 U L R B2 D2 U' F R' F2 D 
B' F L' U' B' F' L2 F' L2 D2 B F R' D' L' D2 L2 R' U L R2 U R' D U' 
L D' U L D R D L U2 F' R L D2 R' F D2 L2 F' R' L2 B' U2 B' R2 B' 
L' U' D2 B D2 L D2 B2 R F2 R' F2 B R' D2 F R2 L2 U D B D2 F' B2 D2 
B2 L2 B' L F L B2 U R' D B R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 L' D U2 B' L2 
F U R' F2 R2 U' L' U2 B R2 F' B' R2 U R2 F' R2 B2 U2 B2 F U F' B' R2 
B U B F2 R2 L U D' B2 L F U' R D' U2 F2 D U2 R F' R' B2 L2 D R 
U' B2 D' F2 R L2 U' R L' B' R U2 R' D R2 L F' R2 B L D' F' D L' B 
R F' B2 D U2 R' D' B L R F2 R F' B2 R' U' B L2 R2 U D' F' R D F2 
D' L D' R F2 L2 D B' L B D R2 B R L B F' D2 B2 F2 L B' F U2 L 
B2 F' D' R D' R2 L' F2 L' D2 U' R L2 F' B2 U L2 U2 F2 B' L' F2 D B2 L2 
R2 D2 L D' L2 U L2 D B' R' U2 L' F2 R' D' B U D2 F2 R' U R' D B' U2 
F2 L2 F' R F' U L2 F' R F' R' B' L U' L R' F D' R2 B2 D' U R' U D' 
R' B2 F2 D F' L D' L2 U2 B' U D B L2 F2 B' R L' F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' D 
D B' L2 R' U L' B2 R2 L' F2 U' B U B' U2 L U2 R D R2 D F' L B F' 
L U' R2 F' D2 R2 F' D F' L' R F2 B' D' L2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 U D' B2 R L2 
B2 F U' D R B' U2 L' F' R' B' R L2 F2 R L2 D F2 U' B U B' U2 B R 
D2 F L' D2 L2 D2 B L2 F2 B R F2 B U2 B R2 L2 U D' R U2 F2 U' R2 B2 
F' L' D2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 D R F' B U' F' D2 L B2 L' U' D L2 F2 R L2 U 
D F L F' R' L' F2 L D' L' D U2 F D2 U' B2 L B' U2 L2 R' U' D R' L' 
F' R D2 F U L2 D' B2 R' F L2 F' D' B R D2 U' B2 R2 F' L R' D B D2 
R2 L2 F L' F2 R' U' L2 D' F B2 D2 F U2 B L' R' D2 F D2 U' B R L B' 
D F' D L2 F' D L2 R B2 F' U R2 L' D F' U' B' F' R' L2 U' F B' U' L' 
F2 L' D2 U2 L' R' U2 B U' B L U' D F' R2 F2 D R2 L' F' U2 F R2 D' R 
D' R' D U L B' F U F2 L' U' L F2 R' B R2 B2 D' U F' R B2 D2 F' R2 
R U2 D L U' F' B2 U' D' L' B2 D F2 R D2 L2 B2 D' U2 F' R' F D' L2 U 
L2 B2 L' U2 R' F' U D2 B' U2 L' U R F' D2 F2 D2 L U L U2 F' R L' U2 
B' U' F U' R' L2 U F U D F' D' F' U2 R U2 B D' R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B F 
F' B L2 B2 U' D F' L' F L2 U2 D2 L' F U B' D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 D 
U2 R' D2 F2 R2 D' U' R' L U' L U2 F' D' F B R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' B 
L D' U2 B D' F B L B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R' U' D L F L' U' L' U F2 D' B' 
R' D R2 B2 D' R L' F' B2 L' R' U2 F' B2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 D B R L' B 
D2 F' L' F2 U L' F' D2 R' U2 D2 B U D' F R' U2 R2 F' D' R' D U' L F' 
R U2 L U2 R' B U2 R2 B D F L' D' R U2 L2 U2 L2 D U B2 L2 D R' F' 
U R2 L' F' B R' F' U B2 U F2 D R' L' F B R B2 L U F2 R2 L' B' F 
D' F L2 D2 R F' L2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 F2 B D2 R' U2 F' D' R2 U D' B D2 R' 
B' U B L R' D2 B' L' B D B2 R2 D U2 R' L' B' D' B' L' U' B' F' L' F2 
D' R F U D2 B2 L U F U2 L' B U R2 F R2 L2 B' D R D2 R F' D L2 
L R U' B L F' U F2 L' B U L' B' D L' D2 U2 F' L2 U R' L' B L F2 
F U L2 U' F B2 L2 D L2 F' R F2 L D' L B R B' R2 B' L D U' L2 F2 
B D' B2 R' B F' D' U2 L' U2 F' R F' B' U' F D R2 U R2 U' L2 B R F2 
U2 D B2 D' U2 L F' D2 B D' F U' L2 U' L' U2 D B D L' R' D2 R U R 
B L2 B' R2 U2 B' F L B L' R' F2 R' B2 F2 D B2 F2 L R' U2 R2 D2 B' F' 
D2 R' L2 B' L B L' F' L' R2 D R2 D' L2 B U D2 F2 U D L' D U' L' B 
U D' L R' D R2 F' U2 F R B2 F U R F D L R2 U' R' U R2 D' B2 F2 
R B2 F' L' D2 L' B' F' D B2 R B2 U2 F D2 R' B' U2 D' B' F U' B' R B 
L2 B F2 L' D L2 B2 L R B2 L U2 F' R' U R' U2 R' L B' F' U' F L' R2 
L' D2 B2 L' B' U' R2 U F' B D2 B' L' F R U2 R2 U' B U2 D R' F2 U' F' 
L' B R2 D2 U2 B D' R' F2 U' R2 D2 R U2 F' U2 L' U' F2 R F2 L' F U R 
U' L' R D F2 U F2 U2 L2 F' R' B' R' D' U' L U' F L2 D2 R' U' R B2 R 
L B R2 F' D R' L2 F D B2 U D F' U F2 R' B U' F R2 F L2 R' B U2 
L' F2 D' B2 D' R' B F' L' D R2 F L' R B' U2 B R2 B' D' R2 L' B2 F D' 
B L F2 D F' D' F U R F' D2 R' D U2 R' U2 D B' D U B2 D B' U L2 
U B' F D2 U2 B2 L' D' B' F R2 U B F' L2 F2 U2 R' B2 D' R' L2 B2 L' D 
F2 D2 L D2 R' D2 U2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U D2 R' U D' L2 B' F 
U R' B' D2 F' L2 R' B U2 D' F B' L' U' D L D' B D U2 L2 D' F U F' 
U2 R2 L' D2 U' L U2 D' R2 F R2 L2 D2 B' L2 U R F' D U' F2 B' U F D 
D F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 F' L2 B' L' U' L R' B' F R' L' B D B U2 D' L' B2 D' 
R B2 L D U2 B R' U' F' L' U L2 D2 R U F' L2 D L U2 L2 R F' U2 L 
F' R' D R' L' D L2 B F2 R F2 B2 D F B' U' B2 L R B2 L' U' L' R B2 
D' U2 F D F' D' F D F2 D2 F D' R D B2 F2 R L2 B D' R D' B' L' R' 
L R U2 R2 D B2 D U' R U D' B2 L2 D2 U F2 R D' U L2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 
R2 D2 F' B2 L' R' F2 R' B' R' D' R F B' R L U' D2 F' D F D' L D R' 
D B2 L' F' B L2 D2 L F2 B' D' R' L' B' R B D2 L2 D2 U R D' R L' F2 
R' D' L' R U' L2 B' F' R2 U' D' L' R' F2 U' F D' L B2 F' R D L F' B' 
B2 F2 D U B2 D R' L B2 U2 D2 R D' L2 R2 D' L' D2 U2 R2 D' R2 L F R' 
R' D2 R2 F U' B' R2 B U' D B' R' L U' L2 D2 U' F L D' B2 U' F' L' U 
R' F2 D' B R' U2 B2 F U' B' D2 U L2 F D2 R B R2 B2 D L2 R2 B D U2 
B2 L2 D' R' D2 B2 L' U2 F R2 D B' D B' F R D' U B L' F2 B' R2 L D 
R' B2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D R' D F L2 B U' L U L2 R2 D R2 F L2 D' R2 
F2 L D' L2 R B L' U R D' B D L2 U' D2 R' L2 B2 R2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L 
F B U' L' U2 D F D R' D L D2 B' R' L B R2 F R F2 D2 B2 U D B 
L' B D U' L' R2 F' D2 F B D2 U R B2 U B' L F' L D' F2 R2 L D' B 
F' U2 R' L2 D2 B' L' F U R2 L' D2 F2 U R' D' L2 R' D2 U L D U' F B 
B2 L' F' L2 U B L' R2 U' D' R2 B' D' R2 U2 R L B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' 
B2 D U R B' R' D R L' B U R U' R2 F2 L R' B' D2 L D' F' U R2 F 
D L2 B L F' D2 R2 B' U B D2 U R' D' R' F2 U2 F' B2 L' B' U L D2 L 
L2 B' F2 D' F2 D' R2 L D L2 D R' U' L' D2 B' D2 F' U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 U 
L' D2 B2 L2 R' U' B' L' F L2 F U' B F L2 B R U2 L' U' B F2 D' L2 D2 
R' U' F B' R' D2 B2 U2 B' F' R D2 U2 R B' U2 F R2 L2 D' F' U' L' U2 B2 
L' R' B L D2 L U' D' B2 L U2 B2 R' B' D2 B2 L2 U D L' R D F' R2 U' 
F' D2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 L' U' R D F U' D2 B' U' D' L D2 B2 F' U B' D 
R F' B2 U' D' F2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 R' F' L2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L R U2 F' L2 F' 
U' L B2 U' L F2 R' F2 D2 U R' U' L B U' R' L' B' L2 F' D2 B D2 R' U' 
R B2 R' F L2 U' B F L F' L' F' R2 U L U' F R' L' D' R2 F' L2 U R' 
U D L' D' U' R2 B' U' B2 D U2 F' R2 F2 U2 L' R2 B' U' B2 F R2 D L D2 
R2 U2 B R2 U D' L' F' R2 F' B R2 U B2 D F B' R' D2 R' L' F2 L U' F 
B2 L2 B R' B D2 L2 B2 D2 B D' B2 U' B2 L' D' U2 L B' F2 U2 L' R F B' 
L' U L B' U' L F' D' L' B D' L2 F R U2 F2 D2 R D2 L R' F L D2 R 
F2 L' D F U' R2 B D' U R' U2 F' D' L B U B U' D' L' F D2 L B2 D' 
D' L R F' B' D R' L' F U2 R2 F' U D R2 D L2 D' B2 F L' R' F B D 
R' L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L' F' U' F D U' L2 B2 D B F2 R2 D U2 L' B F' 
R D' B L R' F' D' U R F2 D2 F D2 F2 L' U D L2 F2 D' U B' D2 L U' 
U D2 L F' R D R2 L' D' R' L2 D2 R L F U2 B' U2 D' B2 U L' U2 D F 
U2 B F U' B2 D2 U' L F' U D2 B' R' D R2 F' U R D' B' R2 F' U R U2 
F B' R F2 L B2 F R' B' R F2 D U' R B R F D2 L2 U2 R2 D U' R' B 
F' D L2 U D' R2 U' D2 R' L U' R2 D' B D L D' U' R F B' U' R2 U F2 
B L2 D2 R F2 R D F' B' L2 D B D2 R2 L' U' D L' B2 D U L R' B F 
U D2 R U2 B' R' D2 R' B R2 B2 D L B' R' B2 D' R' U2 B2 F' U2 L D2 U2 
F' D B2 R2 D' F L2 D' U' B' U2 L2 B F U2 R B L' D R' F B2 U R' B2 
R' F L' D' F' U' F D R2 F B2 U2 R2 F L D2 B2 U2 D F B' U' R' U2 R' 
U' D2 B2 U R U B2 F' L F U' R' F2 L B F R' L' F' L2 F2 D2 L2 D U 
B' L2 B' F' L' R' D B2 R U2 L' B R2 U' D' R2 U B' R' B' F' D2 B2 U R2 
R B2 L' U2 L' B2 L2 B' U' L D L2 D F R L B U D F D' R L D2 F 
D F' U' R D F' D2 B2 D L R2 B2 R F' L2 D2 U' L2 U B2 D2 B U2 D F' 
U D F' U L2 F2 D2 L F' D2 L F2 R L' U D' F' R B' U2 B' U F2 R D' 
R2 D' B R2 L' B2 L2 F U D2 F R' B' D' F' B' U' B2 R2 L' D U2 F2 D B' 
R2 B R' F' R B2 F2 L' F2 U B' U' L2 F' R2 U2 R2 U B F2 L' U2 R' L' B2 
U' F' D' U2 R2 F B R2 L2 B2 R L' U' R' L U' R F U' D' B2 R' U2 L' D 
R2 L' B' D2 L D' F' B' L' D F2 L2 B' D U L2 R' F D B R2 L2 D' R' U2 
D U' R' U2 B' D' B D' R' D R' L F' B R D' U F R D R2 D2 L' R' F' 
D' B F D2 F' D L2 R2 B R2 B R B2 L F2 U2 R' B2 F D' L D' R2 L' F' 
L2 D' U' F' R F B' D2 U2 F' B R B F' U2 R2 U B' F' L' U L D' L U 
B U' B' U D R2 D F D U2 F R F R' D2 U2 F B D2 R L' B L2 B2 F 
F D L' U2 L U' R' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' B U2 B R' F B D' B2 R' L D2 L2 
D F2 B' D2 U' F2 L' D L F2 L' D B' R B F R U F2 L R B D' U' L 
F2 D2 R F U' B2 U R B2 F U R' U2 L F2 U2 B U B' L U' F2 R' L' U 
F' R' B' U2 D B' R' D R' F2 R2 U' D' F' U D L' F U' B' U' R2 B' D U 
R B' L2 U' B R2 L D2 F2 R2 U D' F2 B' U' R2 L2 U' B' F R2 B2 L R U' 
F' D' L2 R2 B' R L F2 U2 F D L U R' U2 R D R F' U L' R2 D' F2 D' 
U' L2 R D' L' U F D B F' L' R2 D F2 R2 B U D2 B2 L F2 R2 U' R D 
D F U R' B2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 B2 U2 B F' D' F2 L' B' L2 D R' F2 D' R' D2 
F' L U B L2 F' B' L' D B2 R2 D' B2 L' R D B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' L U R' 
D B' D2 F' B' L2 U R2 F2 R2 D' B D' B R' L F2 D2 B L' D L' B2 F L 
B U2 F L' D' B2 R D L B2 L2 B2 U L' R2 D2 U' B U F2 L' B2 F U F' 
D2 U' L2 U' F' U2 R F' U B F D' R2 F U2 D' F L' R2 D F D2 F' B R 
F D' R' U F L2 R D U F' R2 B L U2 B2 F2 L D R2 L D2 L2 D2 B2 U 
L2 R U2 D' F2 R D2 F' L' D' F' L2 B2 R' B2 R2 D U' F2 L2 D F' U2 B2 U2 
U' L' R' D F' U' B2 U B2 F U' F' R F2 B2 U L U2 B2 U' F2 D' U2 F' R 
D L U' R' D' L2 R U2 D' B U R' U R' L2 U R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D' F' B' D 
B R2 B' F2 D' R2 U D' F2 D L2 F' L' U' L U' L F U F' B' R' L' B' D' 
R' B R2 B' R L2 F U L2 R D2 B2 F R' B F U2 D2 L R B' L' F' D2 B' 
D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' B' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' B' L D' U' R2 L F2 U' R 
F2 B2 U' D L' D2 B' U2 D2 B2 L' B' L U' L2 B2 U D B U2 F' U2 D2 R L2 
U2 F2 D L2 D2 L U2 B' R U' L2 R U R2 D B2 R2 D' R F2 B D' B2 D' U2 
D' U' R D2 L2 F2 B L2 R U L' F R2 B' D2 L D2 R F2 L B F D' R' F2 
B F R' D2 B U F2 D2 B R U2 B L U' F' R2 U' D2 R U' L' D' L' D2 U2 
U L U D2 L2 R' U B R2 B' U B U2 R F' U D2 F2 U2 B R2 D B2 L' R2 
L B D L2 U D F R B2 F U2 B2 F' D' U' B2 U R' B L' F' R B2 D2 U' 
B D' L2 R' U F2 L2 U2 B F' U' F2 U2 D' L2 R' U D2 L F' D' B2 L' U2 D' 
B2 R B2 D2 U' L D R' L' U2 B U R' B' R' U2 R U2 F R F D' F' L2 R 
F' U B L2 F2 U' D2 L' U F L F' R' D L F2 D B' F2 L' D' U' F2 D2 B 
F' U B2 D2 L' D2 U R F' B2 D' F2 D2 R D' L' F' U' R2 D' R D U B2 D 
U2 F2 B L2 R B2 L2 B' U2 D' L U' D2 F' R L B L' B2 R' B L D' L' D' 
D U' B2 R' B2 F2 L2 F B L U F2 R' U' D2 F' U R' B R B2 R2 U2 L D2 
D B U' R2 F' B2 L F' B2 R U2 D2 F2 D' F' L' U2 F2 L2 D B2 F U F D 
D F L2 D2 U R2 D2 F B2 L2 D R B F2 R D2 F' B' U L F' D2 L2 D B 
D2 R2 B L' F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 L D U2 B R L' F' U' F' U D' B2 L' B' F2 R' 
L R' F B2 L2 F2 R2 B F2 L R' D2 F' D L' F2 B' U' R L D2 B' L2 F' L 
U' D2 B' L' R' U' B D2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F L F2 D B2 U' B F' D2 L' 
D2 R' F D2 L' R2 B2 U' F D2 B F R2 L' U' R' D F2 B' D' F2 L' R2 B L 
B D' L U2 F D F' R2 F2 B2 R' U' R' B2 U' B' U2 D2 R B2 R' B' U D' R' 
R B2 D L D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B U2 B U2 F2 U2 D R2 B' F' U F R2 B' U2 R2 
L2 D2 F B U' F L F' R' B F U2 R' D R2 L2 D' F D' B' L D U R2 U 
U' D2 L2 D U L2 B' U' R' F' R2 D' F' B' R' D2 B L' F R2 F U' B' R2 L2 
R U' B L F' R2 L' D2 U R' D' F B L2 U' L2 R2 U F R B2 D' B U2 R' 
R' L' B' D' R' D2 F R F2 B2 D U' B2 D' R U' B F' U2 D' L2 U2 F' U' R 
U L2 B F' D U' R' L2 D2 U' L B2 F2 D B2 U' D' L D2 B2 L' U2 B' R L 
R' D2 F2 D B2 R' B2 U' L2 D' F L' B R' U2 L' R2 F' L F' L2 R2 D U F' 
R2 U L F2 R D' B F2 U' F' U2 L2 R B' R' B D' L F R' D F2 L R' F2 
R' B D' B F L2 R2 B' U' L' B F R D2 R2 L' F' U D2 F' U L F L B2 
B D2 U2 R' L' U D2 B D2 B' F R2 U2 R L B' D2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B 
D2 B' U' L R F2 U B' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 L B' U2 D L F' L' B' D L2 D' 
R U2 R U2 R U2 F' D2 B' U F' L B L' R' F D' B' D' U L B D2 B R 
R' D' B' R U B' L B U2 B2 L' F2 L' F2 D2 U B' L' D2 F' B R2 U2 R' L' 
U L' U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R B' R F2 L2 F U B' F' D2 L' U L' U2 R B2 
D' B L D R2 B R' F U R D2 F D U2 F' D U2 F D2 L' D' L2 U B2 U 
F2 U2 F2 B' R L B' F' D2 R' D' U2 B' L2 B' U B' L' D B R' B2 L2 R F 
U' B2 L' D2 L U2 B2 F' D2 R2 D F R2 B D2 L' D' R2 L' F2 D' R' F' R2 D2 
U2 B2 U' B' R2 F L' R2 D2 U F D R' L' B F2 L' B2 R2 L U F' B2 D U' 
D L' R2 F2 U' L2 R B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R2 D R' D U' L2 D R2 U' R U2 D R' 
F' L U2 R L' D' F2 L' U2 F2 D L2 B R D' U F2 R2 D U L' B2 L2 R2 B' 
L U B2 R2 D F L2 B2 U R' U L' F' D2 L U2 L' R2 U2 R F' D' U2 R' L 
U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B U' F' D L2 B L' F2 L' U D B D' R2 F' L' B2 L' B F 
F2 U2 L' D2 F R2 B2 R U2 B' F' R2 U2 F2 D U R B2 F2 L' U2 D2 L' D F' 
F' D2 B' R' L2 F2 D' L2 B F U D' R' F2 U2 L2 R' U' R' F2 U B2 U' F2 U' 
L2 F2 B' L F' U2 R2 U' F B U' B2 F2 L B' F L' B' D' B' U' L B2 R' L2 
D2 F2 U' B2 D2 U L2 U' L' F L F D2 U B' F' U' R2 B' F' U2 D' B R2 L' 
B L' F2 U' L F2 R' B' F' L2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U D' L2 F L' F D' B2 
D2 B2 U L' B R' D R F2 D2 L' F L' B2 L' B2 L2 D' U2 R' D' R2 L' F' B2 
L' U2 R2 B D R2 B2 D F' R D' L2 U' B' D L U2 D F' D' R' F B' R2 F 
U' F D' F L D2 F2 L2 U' L U R' U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 R' B R2 L2 D' L' 
F' R2 D' R' L2 D2 B' L2 B' L U B R' F2 D2 B2 D' B F2 L' R' F2 L F2 L' 
D2 B2 F2 L R' B D' B L' U2 F L' D' B F U R' L U L2 D2 R F' U2 L' 
B2 R' F' U' R' L U2 B' D' B' U B2 U' B' U B L F L D F' R2 L2 B2 R 
D2 R F R' B' R2 D B' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 U' B L D' R2 B' R U2 D' F' B R 
D' F L2 B2 D2 F2 L' U R2 B' D L2 F2 D F' U2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 D' B' D' F 
R' B F' R U D B F2 U2 D L2 B U F2 B L2 D' L' D B' U2 L' R F' R 
U' D2 B U' B R2 B U2 D' L' D' U2 L2 R2 F U D2 F2 B2 U' B R L F' U' 
D' F B' D' F' B2 U F U' L U2 L2 B' U2 L D' L' R U D2 L2 F2 B' L' B2 
R F R2 F' B2 L' B' F U' B' L B2 D' B R B F' D F' R2 B2 L2 F B' U' 
B R2 F' L2 R F2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' R U2 B2 D U L R' U' L' F U2 L 
B' R U' B R2 B F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R F L2 R2 D2 B D' F2 R B' D2 
U' F' L' D2 U R2 D F2 R' B' F2 L' R' F U2 B U2 F' U2 R' F2 L2 R F' B' 
R' U' B' R2 U2 D2 B U B F' D F' D' B' U' L2 U R' F2 D2 F' U' R' F2 B2 
U B' U2 D F2 U' F' B' R L U' B2 D F2 D2 B L' U D2 B' F L U L2 R' 
L' F' B' D2 R L D R' D2 R' B2 L D' U' R' B U B R' L F2 U2 L B' R' 
F2 L B' R2 D F R' F2 R D' U2 R2 L' B R' L' U' D2 R' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 F 
U' F2 L2 U' D' F D' L R2 F2 R' B' F' D U' R D F2 R' B U B D L' F 
B' R' B R' F L R2 F2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 F U' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 D' R' L2 
L F' U' R2 D R' D2 U2 R U B2 U' B L F' U2 B' F R2 F' U2 R' F2 R L2 
B2 F2 L' R' F2 B' U D F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L D U' L' B2 F U D2 L U' L2 
D' L2 B U2 L2 B L' F2 B' R2 F' L' R' F U2 B2 F U D L2 U2 L R U2 L' 
D2 B2 F U' R' B' F L2 D' B R D F2 B' R F L D R D R2 D2 B L' F 
D2 B L B' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' D F' U R' D' F B' D' U' B2 U' D2 F' U' F L2 
L' F' U D F2 L' R' D U2 B U2 B' L2 U' D B' L2 R F2 B2 U B2 U' D' L 
D F2 B' R' D2 R' U2 F2 U' B R L2 U D R L2 B2 U2 R D2 B' L' U2 L' B2 
B R' D L2 D' U F' D2 B' U F2 U2 D2 B2 F' D2 R' F2 R' D2 B U2 R' U D' 
L2 R' F B R2 L F' R' B' L2 R F' L' U2 D L B R U2 F2 L2 R U F' R' 
D' U' F2 B L2 U2 R' F' B' R2 L U' R' L B R' U B' F D2 R L2 D B' D 
F D R2 F2 B U2 R' L B L' D' U' B' D2 B2 R B L' R' D' F D' F' B L2 
B2 R2 B' U F2 L' U F2 L D L2 F2 B U L2 R B D2 U' B' D2 U2 F' L' R' 
F2 L' R' B' D R2 U L2 U D' L' B' L' F2 B' U' F2 B2 D' B D' L D2 R' F 
B2 F U L' B D F' R L B2 D B U R' L' U D' F B2 U2 F2 B2 L U' F' 
B D F2 U' D2 R F U B D' B L R U F U2 L' F' L' D' U F' D' B U' 
D' U' L' F D L' F L' D B2 F D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' D L2 B U B' F L U' 
L D' U' B' R' U2 D' F2 U F B' U B L R' F' D2 F' B2 L' R F R U R2 
R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 R B R2 D' F B' R' B2 U L' R' D2 B' R2 F' U2 B2 
L2 R B D' U F' U2 D' F D' B' F' R2 B L' R D' U R' L F' L R B' F' 
L' U' R D' U2 F2 U D' R' L B' R2 L D' R' L2 F D' B D B' U' D2 B U 
R' L' U' F2 U2 L' B R U2 F B L2 D2 L' D2 U R2 U2 F R B F' D' B' D' 
F2 B2 L' D' R' F' B L' U2 R D L' U2 D' R' U F D2 F2 R D2 F' B2 D2 L' 
D F R U L' B U F2 R U' R L D2 U' L2 U D2 R D L R U B2 D' R' 
F U' D L' F2 L U R D B2 L2 R2 F' R2 U' F2 B2 D L2 F R2 U F' U' R' 
B2 D L' R U F B2 D' L2 U2 D L2 U L D2 F D F2 D2 B2 F L2 U' R F' 
D' R' D U' L' R D B' R' D' R' F' R' F D2 L2 D2 L' F D B D2 U2 L B' 
F R2 F D2 L F' U' B R B' D2 F B2 U' L' R F' L B2 U2 B2 R2 B' F' U2 
B' D B D2 F2 U' F2 D2 F R' B' D F2 L D2 B' U R' D' L B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 
R' B U2 L' R' D2 L2 U2 F U' F' B D F U2 R2 D U B L U' L U L' R2 
B L' F2 R' D' B2 L2 R D' F U L' B2 L' D' U2 L2 R' D B' D' F D' L2 F' 
F' R U B L2 U' L' B2 U2 R2 L D' R2 B' R' L B2 L D' L D2 B2 L2 R' B 
R' B' F U D B F' U' B F L' R2 D U' F2 B D F2 B' D' L D2 B' F2 L' 
R U2 L F D2 R2 F' R2 F R L' U L2 R' B U' B' D2 B' L' B U' L' F D' 
B' R2 L2 F2 L2 F' R F' U2 L F2 R D' R' F2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L' F D' R2 L U 
R2 F U2 B2 L D F B L2 U F2 B R U2 D' R' F2 R' B2 R2 U F' R B R' 
F B' L2 U2 B F' L2 F2 D U R L2 F' D B' R2 B D2 U2 F B' R B' U D 
F2 D L D' R2 D2 U2 B2 F U' B' L2 U2 L' B' D' F' D' F2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 
D' B' L F' R2 F D' F' R D R U' L B' L' U' B2 F U' L2 D2 F' R2 U2 F 
L D' L' D2 U2 F' D R' D2 F2 L D2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 U L' B U2 R D F' R' 
B' D L' U L2 R B2 D' U' L B2 D' L' U2 B2 D' B2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D 
F2 L' U D' R' B2 L U L2 R U2 B2 R' B' R' L' B D2 L2 B' U2 D2 L2 D2 B' 
F U' R2 D' U R' F' R' L2 F L2 R2 U L' D2 B R2 B D R' D L2 B' D2 L' 
D U L D2 F L2 R2 F2 D F L2 R U' R' B D U' L2 U F' L2 B' D2 F D 
D' L' F' B2 R L' D' B D2 F2 L2 F' B D2 L2 R' F' U F' D2 F L2 U2 D2 L' 
D' L2 F' R U D R2 F B2 L' F2 U' L' B' D U F' R B D' B2 L2 U2 F L 
D R' F' R B F L2 B R2 F R' L2 B' F R' L' D2 L' R B' U F' D L' R2 
F' D2 L' F L2 U' B' L' B U D F' L2 B2 D2 F B2 D' F' D R' U' D' R F2 
F' B R2 D' U2 R L2 D U B2 U2 R2 B2 D F' B2 L D F' D B2 U' R2 F' D2 
R2 D U' L B' L2 F R' U2 R L' U' B2 R U' B2 U' B2 U' R B U' L' F2 R2 
U2 L D' L2 F D' L B' F D2 L2 D B L2 D B' R2 F L' R2 B2 F2 U' R' B' 
L2 D B2 U2 R' U2 L2 U' L' U R' F' R2 D L U' R U2 D2 F' R' F2 B' D2 U2 
D2 L U' D' B U' F2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 L D F L2 D' U F' D L' B D2 F2 D 
U' L2 U2 R' F U2 L2 B2 D2 F D U2 F L R2 F2 U B D' B' R' L' B2 L F2 
D2 L2 D2 U R' D F' D B' U' L' B' D2 B D' F2 R' B2 R2 U L' U2 F' L' F2 
D2 B2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 B R2 U2 B2 R' B D2 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 B R2 
R U R' U2 F2 U2 D F' U F' L B' U' B' F2 U D' B F' U2 L D R L F2 
D2 U L2 R F L' B L' D2 U R2 L2 F R2 F2 L U F' L B R' B U' R D' 
F' B R2 L2 F U F B U D R' F2 R D' F L2 D B2 U B U' R' F' D' F' 
F' U L' R' U' L' R2 F D2 R' B2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 F' D R B' F' L2 D2 L F' 
L' D F' U2 L D' U F2 D2 L' B' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F B2 D2 L' F U2 D' L2 F2 
F U B2 U R D L2 U2 B R2 D2 B' R L B' R L2 B' L' F2 B U2 B' D F 
L2 D B U' R' D' L2 B' D R D2 R' B2 R2 L2 B2 F U' L2 D U B L' F D' 
R' L2 F' U2 D R U' D2 F R D' F B' U2 D2 F' U L2 F U' R2 F2 R' U' F2 
R L U2 D L2 F2 U D' L2 D2 F2 R2 L' D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' L R B D2 L2 
F L D2 F2 U R B2 F L D B2 U' B F2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L' R B2 
U2 D B2 R B' L' R' B2 U D B2 U2 L R' U R' B R U' F2 B2 U' B' U F2 
D' R2 U2 R2 F B' R D F' U F2 B2 L B' R2 L2 D F2 U' D2 F2 R' L D F2 
D F2 U' B F L2 B2 F2 L' B' D2 U' L D L U B' D U' F L2 R' F' D' B 
U L2 R2 D' L' U' F2 R F U2 R2 B F' L' F U' F R' F B D' B U2 D' B 
B' U' F' U D2 F' D' L' D R B L2 U F' B' L U D' B' D2 U F L R2 B 
D' U' L B' R2 F2 D U L2 F' U2 D' B D U' B R' B' F' R2 D F2 U' L R' 
F2 B U' B' F' R2 B' L B' D B R' D U2 F B' L U' R B' F' R2 B2 D2 L' 
L F' U' B2 D L B L2 D B2 U F B D' B U2 B' F' D' U R F2 R2 U F2 
D2 B R' L D2 R' F L' U D L U B2 U L2 F L F R' F D R' U2 B2 R2 
B L' R B2 U2 F' R2 L U2 F2 U F' D' F' R2 D R' U L2 R U B2 D2 F' D2 
B' D U2 F' D L2 D2 R2 B' D U' B L' B2 F L R B D R2 B' D2 B2 D U2 
R F' B' R L2 F' B2 U' L' F2 L' B R D L' D U' B' F2 L B2 D U' F2 U2 
R2 F' B2 D2 L F2 L2 F R' D2 F2 B' D' L2 D2 B D' U' R D2 R L' F' R' B2 
R' B2 L2 F L2 F2 U' F2 B U2 D' R' F2 B R F D B' R U2 F D' R' F2 U 
L2 R2 U2 B F R' L' U2 D2 F' B' U' R' U2 L2 B' D F2 B' U' F2 B' D2 L2 U 
B R' D' R F D2 F2 R U F2 L R U2 R2 F D' L' F' D B2 U2 D F R' L 
U' F2 D F' D L D' R U2 D F B R' U2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' R2 L' B2 R2 U2 L2 
R2 F2 R2 B2 F' U' D2 R2 D U' B L2 D' L' R' U R' F D' F' L' R F2 D' F2 
F2 U2 F' B' D' L B2 U' R' U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F' L' B R U R2 B U D 
D B D2 L U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R' D' L' R D R F D' L2 U2 D' F2 L' F' R D2 
R' L U R B' U2 L2 F B D2 F' R U B' F2 L R F B' U2 D F' L' U R 
L R F' U F2 U2 B D2 L U2 B2 U' F2 R D2 R U R2 F' B L' R2 B L D' 
L' U2 L B F' R2 L' U R U' R' D B' R' D' F B R' F2 L' B R2 L B' F' 
U' L2 U2 L' B D B U' F2 D R2 B' D L2 B F2 L' F2 B' L' R' U2 B F2 D 
B' R' L2 F' U2 R2 D' R' L D2 U' F B' R B F2 D' U B D' B2 U' L2 R' B 
R' F2 D2 U R' F2 R2 B' U' B2 D' B' L2 D' B' L F' U' B2 U2 L2 D R2 U L' 
U' L R B' U2 D' F R F2 D U B' U F U' R F2 B2 L' D2 F D' L2 U' F 
B F D2 F2 B' D2 U2 L2 R F2 B U F' D U' B' U R' U D' F' L' U2 L' D 
B2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 B L' R2 U2 B' R2 L' F' U2 F2 B2 U' D2 F' L2 R' D L' D 
F2 D F2 R B' D R' U B' L2 D R D2 L' R' U B' R2 B' R2 B' F' D2 U' B' 
R2 D U B' L' B' F' U' L U B2 R2 U' L2 F U2 D F' D' U' B' L B2 D B' 
U' D2 B2 R2 F D R' B2 D L' U' L' U2 R2 L2 B R B L' D2 U' F2 U2 L U2 
F2 R' U2 L2 D B D' F' U2 B L U2 F' L F U2 L2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D 
L D' L2 U B2 U' D2 F' R' F' U L2 R2 B2 F' R' U B F' L2 F U2 F' B' R2 
B' F2 L' R' U2 R2 L2 B D L B' L2 D' U' B' U' R L' B D2 R L F2 D U' 
U' F' B' R' F B' R2 U' B R' L' D2 R2 F2 L2 D L F2 D U' L' R' B' R D 
D2 F' U R' L' F2 D U2 R2 U R B2 L' D2 U F R L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 
D L' R' U L' R' F2 B2 L' R' D U2 F R2 L' B' D F' R L D L2 F2 B' D' 
F' D F2 B' R L B F U B2 D' R' F2 B' L F' D B D F2 B' U L2 B' F 
B2 L2 B' L F' L U' F' D' R' L2 B' L' D' B' U' B2 F' L F' U2 L' U L2 F' 
U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 U R' D' B D U' F' U L F' L' R2 F' B' D2 R 
B F2 R' U R L2 D' F2 B' U L B' D' R U2 B' R B' D2 U F' U2 F' L' F2 
B2 L D' L F' R2 U' B' L F2 B D2 B F' U' F2 D F' R2 U' D2 F2 L R' D2 
F B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L F' R2 D' B2 D' F2 U L2 F' U2 L' R F B' L 
D' L B D2 F' R2 B2 D' F D' R D2 U2 F' B' L' F2 B L' B D' F' L2 D' U 
U F R2 D F B U' D B' L' F D' U2 L' U' D' F2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 R' D 
U B2 U2 L D U2 F' B' R D' U' R D B F2 D2 B' L U' L2 U' R' U2 F' D2 
D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B' D2 B2 R B' L B L U' D' F D2 L R' F2 D2 U R L 
L' U2 R D2 L F2 D' L2 D' R U L2 D' L B2 R2 F2 B U' R2 U' D B D' L 
U' D2 L2 B U2 L R F' D' U' F B' R2 D U' B R2 D2 B L' B U L' D2 L' 
B2 U2 D' L' F' U' F L D2 U' F' B' L B' U R2 F' R F U2 F' L D2 L' D2 
B' R L2 D2 F' L' D' L2 D B2 D R' D2 U2 L B U' L2 D R U L' F R' L' 
D2 U' B D L2 R U' B D' F R D R F2 L2 B' L' R B2 R' D2 F' B' U' D 
U' L R' F' L' F2 L R F' L' R2 D' L' D2 U' B U2 D L R' F2 U' L2 D B 
R D2 L2 F D2 L B' R' U2 R D2 R L2 D' B D F B' D L' R' F' R F U 
F2 D2 F R' F' U' F L' D L' F2 R U F' D2 F2 D' L' F2 U2 B F2 R B2 R' 
D L' R U' R2 U2 R2 F' B R' U R U R B' R' U' F2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' B' 
R2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B' U' L2 F2 B L2 D2 B' F U F' B' D L' R2 D' R' U2 D2 
D' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U' F' R U' B2 L U F B2 U L' F R' F2 U' D R F2 D 
R' L2 F U F2 U2 D2 B U2 F2 B R2 F B' D2 B' R L2 F' B2 R2 B' R U2 B2 
B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R D2 F' B L2 R U' B' U' B' U' R L2 D' R' L2 B' D2 
L' U L' B' F R2 L B' U' F' L D' F2 D2 U' B' L2 F2 R L' D' B' U F D' 
U B R2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' D2 F U' B' L U' R2 D' R' F2 R2 B D F U F R 
R B' F' R' B' F U F L R' U D' B L2 F' R' U2 D' F' B2 D R' L2 D R2 
D' B2 R B' L U2 F2 L2 B2 F D R2 D' R F D R' U2 F' B R D' U' L U' 
L F' B U2 B2 D U2 F R' U D L' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L' B R' U L' B' F' U 
D U2 B' F D2 F D2 B' D2 F2 B' U2 D L' F' D B' L' R' B D2 L2 B R F2 
U R U F2 R' U2 B' U' R' D2 B' R D2 R2 F D' B' R2 L2 D2 U' R' D L R' 
D2 L' B2 R2 L D' U L2 U2 F2 R D2 F' L U R L2 U2 R B' R2 F U2 F R 
L' B' R B2 L2 U2 R2 F D B' D R B' F R D2 F2 D B2 U2 L' R' B2 U2 B' 
R' F' D' R D L' D' B' R' B F2 U' B2 U R L D B F2 U2 F U D L2 D2 
B R U2 B2 L' U B2 U L2 U2 R L' F L2 B' U D R' L' B U2 L' U L2 U2 
U' L' U L2 D2 B D' F B U2 B R2 L B2 U L' U' R U2 D2 B2 D2 R U F 
U' F' D U R B' D' B2 L' D2 L' U D2 F' U' B L B' D L2 D L' D2 B' D 
R U B R2 L D' U2 L2 B L F2 R' D R2 L2 F R B' U2 L F' L2 F R L' 
U' R2 B' U2 F L' F U' L R U B' D2 U2 B' D' F2 D L' B F2 R' B2 D' R 
B U L2 D2 L2 F B2 L2 B D F' U D2 F2 R' F2 R' L' U' F2 D2 R' F D R' 
L F R2 B U B D2 B2 R' F2 B' D L2 U' F' D' L R' D2 R L' B2 D2 F2 B 
L B D U2 R B' L' D' U2 B' D L' F' D' B2 R B2 R2 D' R' L' U F' B' U' 
B2 L2 F D2 B' U' B L' R2 U F U' B' F' U2 B2 R U F R' L B' U' D' R2 
U L U2 L' D B F' D' L' R2 F2 U D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' D B' R U2 F2 B R2 
L2 U R2 U' R2 D' U' F' L R D2 R' B' U2 D B2 F2 D' R' B F D2 F L' D' 
F2 L R F2 D L2 F' D' B2 L D' U2 L D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R' D' U' R2 D2 R2 
L2 U' R F' U2 L' F B' D U2 L' D2 U' F2 L' R D' L2 B U2 B2 D2 U L2 B 
U B2 L' F U D F U2 L D2 L' B U2 B2 D' F2 R D2 U B2 F' R' L D' R 
D' U2 F' R2 D U' L' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 U R2 U2 B D2 U2 L' U R2 F D U' 
R D R2 F B' L2 B D' U2 B' F U L2 R2 D B' U R F' L' D' U' L2 B2 L 
U' B' D F' D B L' D F U' D' L2 F U R' F2 L2 B2 R' L' B' F R2 U' L' 
B D' R2 L B' R U' B U2 F2 U L' B D2 F2 L R2 U B' R2 B L' U R2 L' 
R' U F' U D' R U B R' U B2 F2 L' R' B' L' U2 R B2 L F2 R2 F' L' R2 
D R2 F U D2 R' B' L' R' U' F U F2 B2 L F' U2 F' U' D2 B' U R' F2 B 
F' B R' D B' U2 D L' B U D2 B2 L' F B R L2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 
L' B2 D' R' L B2 R' F' R' F2 L U L' D F2 R' D2 L D' R F' B' R2 D L2 
F' L' U2 D2 R2 B' L' U' D' F2 U B' D U2 R2 U L' R B U' R2 D' B L2 D 
B2 D' L2 B' U' L2 R' B U2 D' L' U B2 D B' U' L2 B' D2 B2 L B' R D' L2 
B2 D2 B2 D U' B' R U2 L B2 R2 F2 U2 D' F' L2 U R B2 F2 D2 F U F2 D 
D' R2 B D2 L2 D' U F U R2 U' R' B D2 F2 U B R L D B2 D' U B L' 
L R2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' R2 D B' R B R B R2 L2 D2 L B2 D R' D F2 
B D2 F2 B2 R B' R2 U2 L' R' D2 R' U' R' L' D2 L' R2 D F' D' B F2 L' D' 
B L U2 B' U' R2 L U' R2 F D B2 D2 L R B R2 L2 B' U' R B' U B2 U' 
R2 L' B' L2 R2 B R' U D' R2 L' F' D' R2 F' R' U2 R' F' B D' B' U' L2 F 
U' D2 L' F D' L2 R D' L U' B U B' R2 L2 F2 L' B' F' U B D2 U R2 B 
U R' L U' F U' F2 B R2 U R L U2 B2 L2 B R2 F' B R D B' D2 B2 R2 
L' U' F' U2 B2 U B L F' B D' F' B2 D' L' R D' L2 U' F' D L2 R2 F D2 
D2 L2 R2 U F R L2 D L2 U L' R2 B' D' U2 R' B2 L' R D' U L' U2 D2 B' 
L' D2 R B' L2 U F' B U' F' L U' D2 B U F U L U' B' F' L F2 U' B 
D2 F R2 D' L2 D' B' L D2 R2 B' F L' F2 D B2 D2 F' R' L' D2 U B' D' F2 
R B' U2 L B L2 F B L' R B' U B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F D2 L B L D 
F2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R U2 R' L D L2 R D' L2 F2 L U F2 U D' R2 D R' D 
D2 F2 L' R2 D R2 F D2 L2 F' U' D2 B U' R2 F2 L' B' F U B2 U R' U L' 
F' R L2 D2 L R' B2 R D' L' D U2 B' U' L2 D U L F' U2 L2 F2 B R' D2 
L' B D' U F U D' B' F2 D2 F B R2 U2 R U2 B L F2 B2 L' D' F' U2 F' 
F' R' L' U L2 B F2 D' B' U2 F2 L B2 R' L U' L F U2 B' L B' L U L2 
B' F R' L' U D' F2 B2 U F2 R U F U R' U F2 L' R' U' F' R2 D2 F' R' 
U2 D2 L2 F D' B' L2 U R2 F' B2 D F2 B U B2 L2 R B' L D U F' B' R 
B R F' L F D B' F' L F' L2 F R U2 R2 F' U2 B' F' R2 U2 F R2 B R2 
B U R F' U' L F' B2 U B2 R2 F L' D2 B R L' B' D F R U' L2 D2 L 
D L U D L' R' B' D' U L2 F U2 R2 F U R B D2 L2 D L2 F2 D' L U 
U B2 F D' R U L F' B' D U' B' F' L2 B' D B D' B2 R U L D2 F2 U 
U' R' F2 B2 L' U' B2 D2 B F2 R' D' B D' U' R2 U R2 L' U2 L F' B' L' U' 
U F2 U D B2 U2 L' R D' R' D' B' D' U' R2 B' R B L' U2 D' R B F2 U2 
F2 L' F2 R' F' U F L D2 L2 R' F U L2 B2 D2 U2 B2 R B2 F' D F' L' U2 
F B2 D' L' B' U2 L' D2 U' B' D2 L F L D2 B2 R' U' F R B' F' L' U' R 
D' F' L U L' U L' D R2 U' R2 F' U' B2 R2 D B F2 U F' D U' F' U' F' 
L' D' L2 R' U' R D2 R2 F' B' U2 R2 D2 U F D2 R2 B R2 D' B L' B' F2 R' 
R D2 F L R' U2 L2 R F2 B2 D2 U L U2 L' U2 F' R D2 B' D2 L2 U R2 L2 
R' U B' F' D R' L' D' R' L U2 B' R2 U2 R U' R B2 D2 B' D L2 U B2 D 
D' F' U' R2 D' F L' U' F D' F2 D L2 F2 U' D R' L' U2 D' L F B2 L' F 
F D' R' B' D' F B' L' B U' F2 R L B U' R' L' U2 F' B' D' F2 R2 B' D2 
D2 U F' R2 U2 D2 R U2 L2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' F' L2 F2 D2 R F B2 L2 B' 
L D U' L' D' R' D2 B D2 B' D2 F U2 R' B2 L F U2 F' D2 L' U L2 B U' 
D2 U R' D2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 D' F D R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L U2 D L2 R F B U 
U' R' L U2 R' B2 D' R' F L U D2 F2 U' D' B D' R F' B U' B2 F U' L2 
U' B' U2 L2 F2 B' D2 B' R L' U' B F' U' B' R2 D' F L D R' U F B U 
R' U2 R' U' L F2 B R' U B' U B2 R' F D2 R F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' B' D' B2 
U' B L2 R D B F' D L' R U2 B2 L D2 R2 B' L2 R' B' F2 L2 U B D2 U' 
U' B2 R D' F U2 R F2 L R2 U R2 F2 L2 R F B' L2 F' L' B R2 F2 L' F' 
B' R' U D F U' F2 R U' D' F L D B2 U2 D' B L U2 B2 U' F' B U B2 
U B2 L2 D' R' L' B F L' R U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F R' U B D2 B R2 L F2 L 
L' U2 L' D2 L2 U' B2 R2 L F' B' U R F' U2 F' R D' R' L F L B' L R2 
U' F B L' B' R L2 U F2 B L2 U' B L2 U2 L2 R' F R' U L D2 U B2 U2 
L2 R2 F' U2 F L' U2 R' B2 F2 L2 F D' U2 F2 R2 B' R F2 L D2 U R2 U2 D 
L D2 L F2 L U' D' B' R F' B2 U L2 F2 B' L R B' U' F B2 D' F D F 
U2 B D2 L' D' L2 B' U L' D B2 D' F' R' F' L' F B R F' D2 L2 B2 R L' 
B2 L R2 F2 B2 U' L B2 D' U2 B F2 L U R' L D F' L F R2 L2 D' B2 D' 
F B2 L2 F2 L F' D B' F U B U R' F U2 F2 B2 R' D2 U F R2 B D U' 
B U2 R F L B D2 L' U2 F' R B U B2 R2 D2 R' B L2 F2 L B2 L' U' B2 
U2 B' F U R' B U2 R D' B D' F' L2 U' L' U' D L' F L2 F R U F D' 
F2 U F R' D' F L' B' L U2 F2 U F' D' L' R D' L' U' B' D L2 F L D2 
F U' B2 F2 L' D L R2 F' D2 R D2 U2 B' U' L U2 R B' U' B' F2 R' L U 
D2 L2 R' U B R' U R2 B' L D L2 D2 B U2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F' U' L' F2 U 
F L2 B2 F' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' F2 L F2 U2 L2 D' R U2 R' L U2 D' R2 B' L2 
U2 F B' L' U' F R2 U L2 B L' D2 L2 F' B' D L' U D' L R F2 D' U' F' 
D B2 D B2 R F D' U B R2 D2 L R D2 F2 R F2 U2 B R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R 
B2 D' B R B U L' B' U' B2 F D L2 F D' B D' U' F2 U2 L R2 D R' D2 
F B' U' B' F2 D B R F2 D' L D F U B2 D B' D2 F U' F U L U2 R 
D' R L B2 L R' B2 F2 L2 D U2 F' D' L' F R2 L2 B D' B' U F2 U F' B' 
D2 B' R' L2 D2 U2 B2 L' R U L' R2 U R' U R2 F2 D' B' R2 L' F' D U2 B' 
D' F2 R' D R2 F2 B R' U D2 L' U B R2 F U2 R B' U' L D F U R2 B' 
F U B U L U R' B' R2 L' U' F' L F R' L' D B U B R2 B2 D R2 F' 
B2 L D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B R' B' R' L2 F L' F B' R' B R' F L2 D F2 D2 L2 
R2 B' F' D' B2 L D2 U L' F R' L B2 L R' B2 U R U B2 L F' D F L' 
F R2 B L' B F2 D B2 D F U' L' F B L2 U2 D2 R U B F' D2 R' B R2 
D2 U L2 U2 L' F2 B' L' D L' F2 L D R2 F2 L2 R' F' R L B2 L2 B' L2 F 
B F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 D' B' R' D U' L' F' U' F' D2 U2 B' R L D B F 
U2 B R' D2 U' B R' F2 B' L' B2 U' F2 L' D' F U' F2 B U2 B F U' R2 U' 
B2 U D R2 D U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R U D F2 B D U2 
F' L' F' B' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R B L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D U2 R' D' U R' B U2 F 
L2 U D F2 B' U' F' U2 D L R B U2 D' R2 U' D2 B U L2 B' F' U F' B2 
F2 L' R' B R' B L2 B' L2 U' R B' F R' U2 B2 D R2 B R2 B2 L D F B' 
F' L' D' L' B2 L F2 L' U' B R2 D2 B' F U2 F2 U2 D' L' B D2 U B2 U' B' 
F B' R' F' R' L2 U' B F2 D F' U2 L U' F L B F2 L D2 R2 L2 F' U2 F2 
L F2 L' F' D' R2 L' B' D L' U' L B2 F2 L' R2 F2 L F' U2 D' B D' L D' 
B2 L' D' B' U D' F' B' U' L' F' L' R2 B' F' U2 B2 D' U F' L2 R D' L' D2 
U2 R' L2 F L B' U2 B' R U2 D R2 F D F2 D' U' B L' D B' L' B D2 L 
L2 R' U F D' F2 U2 R L2 F L' U2 R2 L2 F B L' B' F' U2 B' F R2 B' R' 
F L' D2 U' F U' F2 U' F' R' B' R2 F R F D2 L' R' B2 U L R2 U2 L D' 
D B2 D' B F2 L2 F2 R' U2 L2 F' D' B' U B L2 R' U2 D' F' B' R B' R' U 
D2 L' B' U2 L B D2 B U R' D2 U' R2 D2 U B U' B U2 R' F' U2 D2 F U2 
B2 L' F L' R D U' L R U B' F2 U L' R' U2 F' R' F R' D L2 U L F2 
F' D' B' U' D2 L' R2 F' D L' R' F2 U2 L' D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D' L' U' L2 
F R B' U' D' R2 L B D' L2 R' B2 D U' F U D2 F2 R F' D2 U' R' L' U2 
B' R' F L R' D' U' B2 R2 B2 U L' R D F' L' R B2 U2 B' L U2 R' U2 B 
D B2 L2 U2 D R' F' U' F' B U F' D2 R F U' D R2 L2 F' U B2 U2 F2 D' 
B' R' L D2 F2 L2 U' B2 L F2 R L' D U2 L D2 L2 F2 L2 B' F' U L2 R D' 
B' R' U2 D' B F D' F B' R U F U' L2 R' D' F R B' L2 R F D L U' 
D' B U' L2 B U2 D B U2 F2 B L' B' D F' L U' B' U L U D' L B R' 
L B' R' L2 D U' F2 L' U2 D2 F' B2 L' D' R' F B L' D2 L2 R' B U' L' B 
F' D' L D2 R2 D2 L D' B' D L' R' D2 L F2 D B2 U L' B D R' B2 R' U 
L F' U2 R' B' R U' R2 U' D2 B U2 D' R D U2 L' U2 L' D' B2 U2 D' F2 D' 
B U2 D B' U' L2 B2 F' D U F2 R' L U D' L' D' B F2 D2 L2 B U B U 
R' U2 D2 B F2 U' R L' U' D2 F L F' R L2 F' R2 L2 U D2 R' D U L' U2 
F2 L' R' F D2 B2 L' B D' B D F R F' R D U F R B' D U2 F' L' F2 
B2 U' F' L2 R' B2 D2 B' D' L2 F2 L2 D' U' F' L2 U D2 R2 D2 F B' L D L' 
B L2 U2 F2 D' F' L' F L2 D2 F2 U' D2 B2 F L2 R' U F2 U2 R' F L' R' B' 
D2 U' B2 U D' B L2 U L' B2 R2 L2 F' B2 U R2 U2 R' F L R' B' D' R L 
B' D R U2 B2 L F2 L' D2 B2 R' L B2 D' L U2 B' D U' F2 B U2 B2 R2 L2 
U' L D' U' L2 R' F B2 D2 L2 B2 R D B' D2 R2 D2 B' F L' F' D2 F D2 U' 
D2 L U2 F' D2 L2 D2 R F D' L F' R2 L' B2 L2 R U D' L' F R2 B2 R' D' 
L' R2 D2 R D' U' R2 B2 D F2 B' U D2 L' D' R D' U B D' U2 F' L R2 F2 
U D' L R D B D2 R2 B D2 F2 D' B' R2 F2 R' B2 L U' D2 L R U' F2 L' 
B F' U2 L D2 B' F' D2 R2 B R' B L R2 F U2 R' B' U' L' B' R' D2 U2 B' 
F2 U2 B' R B R2 F D2 F' U2 F B2 D2 L' R' F2 L B2 R2 U' F' D2 B L F 
D' R L' B' D L F2 U' D L D' L2 F' L2 U2 D B' R' U2 R U' F R' U F 
F L' R' F2 L' F2 B' D F' U' D L R' F2 U2 F' U' D2 L' F' L D B' L F2 
B U' B' D2 B L2 R D F2 L' D B D2 U B2 U2 R U L2 B' L' R U2 F2 R2 
F2 R L2 U R2 L2 F U D' R D' R' U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F B2 U' L2 R' B F L 
R D2 L' F D2 U' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 R D2 B' R U' R2 L2 F2 B' U R' B2 F2 U' 
U' B2 F' L U R U' F' U' D' R U2 L' D L' D' R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B' 
R' B' L' F2 L B L2 R2 F' B2 U' D2 R' F' L F U2 B D L' R2 D' R' U R' 
F2 U' L2 B' F U D2 L2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 B D' L U' D F2 D R2 D' R' B F 
L' R D U B R' U L R F' L' U2 F L2 B' L U' R2 F U F' B' R B F 
F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 F' R' B2 R U2 F' L R U2 L2 F D' L2 B2 F' L2 F' D B2 
L2 R' U2 F' B' R' B' U' D' F' U2 R' L F2 U D' B2 R L B R' F2 U' B2 R2 
B R' D2 U' R' U' D2 B2 U' R2 B L D2 B F2 R2 U B U F' D2 U2 L F D' 
U2 R2 F2 L' U2 D2 F D2 L2 R2 U R U D' R2 U' L U' F U B D R' D' U 
U2 D' F D L2 F2 B2 D2 R F' L' B2 R' F' R2 B2 R2 F R2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 U' 
F2 R B L2 F2 U D2 R2 F' U' D2 R L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 R2 D L2 B F' 
D U F' L F2 U2 R2 F2 B D2 L2 D U' L2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B' R D R' F2 D 
L F' B2 L2 F L2 F' R2 B2 D F' B U L U2 D F' L' R' F D U2 F2 B2 L2 
D2 B2 U2 F R B2 L D L' U' F R2 F' U2 R' F' D' R' F2 L' U B D' U' L' 
D' L B' R F' L2 F' R B' D' F2 U2 D B L D2 R U D2 F' L D' L' D' B 
R F' D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F U L F2 U2 R F2 R U' R F2 L B F2 L B D2 L' 
L R D' L2 U L' R F U' B2 U L2 B2 R F' L' B2 D B2 U' R2 U' L' R D2 
F' U F2 B' U' B' D2 R' B2 F' U' B' L' U2 L U F' U F' L R U2 F2 D R' 
F D2 U R L D' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 D U L2 F' L2 F2 R' U R2 U2 L D U2 R 
B L2 F' R2 U' L R' D U' L2 R' F R2 U' B R U F D' R D2 B F2 U' R' 
L2 F D' F' U' D' R B R F R' D' L' F U2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 
U L2 B' L2 R2 B D U' B2 U R2 B' D L2 F2 R U R2 D' U B R2 B U' D' 
D2 U' R L2 U2 D2 F' B D2 U' R2 U' R F L2 R' F' B' U' D L2 F L2 R D 
L2 D' B' F L' D' B' F2 D2 F L' D2 L' R' D' B2 F2 L B U2 D L' R2 U' D 
B' L D F D' U2 F B' R' U' L D' F D' R D' U2 L' U D2 F B' R D R2 
U2 F D2 F U2 B2 F' D2 B F R' L' D F2 U2 F B2 D2 R2 L' B2 F2 L2 B F' 
R U' L2 D R2 B R2 L' D' B R2 F' B D U F2 D' U F' D' B' L' R' F' L 
D2 L2 D2 F D' L F2 U2 F L' U2 R B F D2 F R' U2 L' B2 L B D2 L' B2 
B' U F2 U2 R B U B2 U' D L U' L D' R' U2 B' D' R' B D2 R2 F U2 D' 
D' L R B' U' D F R' B D' L R2 F2 B D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L' F2 U D2 R F2 
D' U' F' L2 R F2 D L2 R2 B2 L' D B' D' F2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L' F L' U L 
D2 F D R' F' R' B' U' D' R2 B' D U2 F' U2 F B' L2 D B' F' R2 L2 D2 L 
L2 U' F2 U' D2 R2 F U2 L' F U2 F2 U L' B D L' B2 D R' D' F' U2 D F 
B F' R U2 F' L U2 B R U' R' U2 B' U2 D2 R2 D' R' B R2 B2 L U2 R' U2 
F2 R2 B2 U R L' D' B D2 L2 B' D' L U2 R' D2 R' U2 R' F' D B' R B2 U2 
L F' U' F2 D2 U2 F2 B2 R L' U2 R L B' U L2 R F2 R2 F U2 D B R L' 
D B2 D2 R' D B2 R' F' D2 L B' R2 B' U' L R' U F U L U' R' U' L' U2 
L' D2 U' F D2 B2 F R D' L' U' R B R2 B' R2 U2 F' B2 R' D R2 B2 F2 L' 
D' F2 D' U R' B U B U' R L U2 F2 R' B U2 F2 B2 U L F' B R2 D L 
L' B U2 L2 R D' F2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' L F L2 U2 D' L' B U2 R B U2 F2 B 
L2 U2 F U2 B' D' B L F U2 B2 L2 D2 R B' R' D R' U' D F2 U' B2 D F' 
U2 F U' D R2 B D' U2 L D2 L B' D' L' D' R U' L2 U L U L2 D' F' D2 
U' B2 U F2 B' U2 D F2 D2 R' F D' B2 F' U' L U2 L' F' D R2 B D L' R 
U' R' F2 D2 B U' L R2 D2 L' D2 F U2 B' R L2 U2 L2 U2 F L' B D U' R 
L B2 D F' R F2 U2 B2 D B' F D2 B U F' U2 B2 D2 U' R' U' L' U2 B2 F 
L U2 B2 D' R' D2 L2 B2 D2 U B' D F' U2 L D2 U2 B L F' D2 B2 F' R' B' 
U' B' L2 B L R2 D' F2 L D2 L B L' R' U D' R F2 B' L' F2 L D B2 F2 
B' R2 U2 B U' F2 R' F' R U F R' B' R' U L' R F' L B2 U F L' U' B2 
B U2 L' F L' F U2 L' B2 D2 L D B U2 L' D2 R F2 R' U2 D' B' L U D 
L' F2 L2 R F2 L B F L' R U2 R L' F2 U F2 U2 B' F2 L2 B' F U2 F L 
F L B' L' F2 U F' R2 D' R F' B D2 R2 D2 B L' B' D' F R' B' R' L' B 
U' B' L' F D' L2 R B R2 D B2 R2 U' R D2 U' B R2 F' B2 U2 F B' R' B 
U L B D L' D F' B' R L2 U2 D' F' L D' B2 L2 B R' F2 B' D2 L R' U 
B2 R2 L2 F R2 B U' F' L' R2 B2 U2 R' F L D' U R L U2 L' F D' L' U' 
L D' R L2 B2 U' D' F2 R' B U L F' R2 U' B D' R D U' F2 L2 F D2 U2 
D2 L2 R F2 U' R U F2 R U' B' F2 D' B' D2 L2 F2 U' R D B2 L D' B L 
D B L B2 F L2 F2 L' R' D2 L' F L2 D' U B2 R2 L F2 L' D' R2 U R2 U' 
L2 B F U2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 L D B2 R2 B' R2 F R2 U R F' D B 
R' D2 L2 B2 R' L2 U2 D' F L F' D2 L R2 F' B U B2 D F D2 F' B' D B' 
R2 L' B' R L U' F U2 L2 D B F2 L2 F U2 F' U2 L U R' U' F B2 D' U' 
F R' D' U R U2 R2 B R D R2 B2 U2 B R2 F U' L2 B' R2 B L F U D' 
F2 D' U' F U B' U2 B2 D' U2 B' F2 U D' L' U2 F2 L F' R2 F2 R2 F' R' U 
R2 F2 R' L' B' R F D L F' B' R' B2 R' B2 F U F2 B' U2 F2 D' B2 R' U 
D2 U' B2 D' U2 B F L F D' B2 R2 B2 F U' F2 D' L' U' R D2 B D2 R2 U2 
L2 F D' B2 R2 L F2 D B R' L F U D R2 U' F D' R' D2 R D R' D2 F2 
L2 D2 F' D' B' D F U' B L F2 D2 B R L B R' D' L B' U' R2 D U2 L' 
L U2 R' L' D' L2 U' D' L R' F U2 D B2 R' F2 L' U L' R2 U2 B' L' F2 B 
U2 L2 U' B2 R L' D2 U R2 F' B' L' U' R F2 U' R' U2 D' L' D2 L' D' F' B 
R' F2 U D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D' L2 R B' U B2 L2 F R2 F2 D' L B U B' L2 F2 
D' R' F2 R2 B L' R B' F R' D U2 B' R' F2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' B' L' F2 B R2 
R' U2 B D' B' R U F' L' F' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 B2 F' L U F2 B' D' F B2 U' 
U' F' R D2 F L' F' B2 D R' B2 U' L U' D' B' U2 B' U' B' L2 R F2 B' R 
B' U' R' U' D F' R U' D' F2 R2 D B' L2 F' D2 L2 B F2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' R 
D U' F' L' B' D U2 R F2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R D U' L F L B U2 R' U' 
R B L2 U' F L' F2 D2 L' B2 D' L F' U' R' F' L D' L D' U2 R F' D F' 
D F' D B2 F D R2 D' F' B' L F' D L' B' U2 F' R2 L D2 U L' D B F 
D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U' B R' F D U2 R' L B2 R2 D' U L R B' 
F' D2 B' R L U2 R B2 U2 F B L D B' F2 L D L2 F D2 F2 L' F D' U2 
L' R2 D B U2 F2 U' R' B R L F2 B' U R' D2 U2 B R' F' D B2 D2 U2 B 
B' F' L R2 D F U2 F D U' L2 D' L2 R F2 B' L2 F2 L F2 L B2 U R B2 
R D U' F U' F L' U D2 L' B U R L2 B' L' B L2 D B' L F' D F L' 
L2 F U F' B2 L' F L' D' U' R F' U2 F R2 D' U F2 L2 F' L2 R' F2 B' R' 
U' R2 D' B2 F' L B' D2 L' B2 R F' U2 L' U B' R' F2 B' D F L2 R B' F 
U' L' R U F2 B2 U2 R' B L2 F R2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 U' B L2 D F2 U2 L' D2 
R2 U2 B2 U' D L2 R' D' B L U R D F2 L F L' F2 B L2 R2 F R2 F B2 
B' D' L2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 U2 F' B L' R' U' L R' B' F' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 D' L' 
U F U2 B D' U2 F L' D B L' U2 D' B D' L R2 F B U D R U F L' 
L' F U' F2 B R' D U2 R' L B2 R L' B D R2 U2 F D R2 B F R2 D' L 
F R B' R' B' D' F' L B D2 R2 B D' L' B D' F2 U' L R' F B R U D2 
U2 F2 D' U L' B2 L B2 R' U' F' L' D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L F R2 F' L R' F2 
D F L' D' B F' R2 L' U' F D2 U L2 F2 B' U R2 D2 R' U' L F2 D R2 D2 
B2 U B' L' R F' U' F U F2 L R' D' R U2 B' L2 B D2 B L' D B D2 F2 
U L U2 R' B2 R2 F L' U2 B' D' L2 B' R2 D F2 L2 R' F' D' B2 L2 F' D L' 
F' B' D2 F' R' L2 B' U D2 L2 R2 D B2 R' U2 R2 B L' D' F' B2 L' U' D' B' 
B' D2 L2 U2 L R U L' B F2 U2 R2 U D F' R D B' U2 D B F2 D' U2 R 
L' U' D L2 U2 D2 F2 L U2 B' D U L R B2 D2 F' L' B' U R2 U2 L' D2 B2 
U2 L2 U2 B' U B F2 L' F R2 B2 F2 L B2 U2 R' L' B R2 L D' L U B' L2 
F' D' F U R2 U' L2 R U2 F2 R2 D' F2 B2 L2 B' U F2 D' B' R2 D2 R D' B' 
F B2 R U2 F' B' L2 D2 L2 F' L' U L' D' L' R U' L2 D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F B' 
F2 U2 B F U2 R F' U B2 F R' L F D' R2 B D2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 D' R L 
R B' D' R2 B' R L' D2 B2 U2 D B U L2 B' F' R2 F B L' R B' D F' B2 
F B U' R' L U R U2 L' U R' F U2 R' F2 B L2 F' R' B' F2 D' R L2 U' 
R F2 L' D2 B F2 D L U F R' U' L2 B' U2 R' F' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F R U2 
B F L2 F U' L F' D' B D' B D R' B2 U' R B R' B' R D F2 L2 R F 
B' D' F U' B2 D' F B L' R2 U' D2 B R L D2 R' F' U2 F D F' B U B' 
R2 F2 D L' U2 F' L2 B2 L' R2 U2 R' U' F2 D L' R' D2 R B U2 D' R2 B2 R' 
D' L U' F' B D R F R2 F2 D2 U F U2 R' L' D2 R2 U F2 R2 F' D F' U2 
U' B2 D2 L2 D' R2 L U F U2 F' R U R' B U2 R D2 L' R' B F' R U' D2 
U2 B2 L2 B' D' R2 L B' U2 B F' U' R2 F' U L B' F' L' R U B2 F2 D L2 
D U2 L D R' L' U L2 R' D B2 U2 D R U R' B2 D' F' U' R' F2 B' D B 
F' R2 D2 L2 F R' D R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' F' R2 L' B' D F2 U' D B U' B2 
R2 U2 L U D' L' F' B L' F R2 L2 B2 R B2 L' D2 F D2 B2 F D2 F L' B' 
F R' F2 L2 R2 U F' R B L' D' R L F B L' R' F2 U' R2 L D B2 U F' 
R L' D F U2 D L2 R2 D R' B' R L2 U2 D L2 F U2 F D' L' U' B' R2 U2 
D L2 D F R' D2 B2 U' L2 U' D L F2 U2 F2 D L' U R2 L U2 D' B D U' 
B2 U' L B D2 U' F D' F R2 B' L U D' B2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' D B D R2 
F2 L F' U L2 D L2 B' U2 D2 L D' L' R2 F L2 U L2 U' B' L' F2 L F2 B 
F D2 R L' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D L F' R' D' R' U R L2 D F U' F' R' 
R2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 L2 R' D U L' U' B2 D' B' F' L2 U F' R2 F R' L2 B' L2 
B' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 L2 F2 D R F2 L B' U' F' B2 L' R D' L2 U' L D' U' R2 
D F U R' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R B F' L2 R D B2 R2 U B2 R' D' U2 L' B2 L2 
U' D R D2 R2 F' R' U B2 U' R2 B D2 L F' R L2 U2 D' B' L U2 B' L' R 
B' U2 R L' F' B2 R U L2 B' L' D' U2 F' D L2 F R D' F L R B D L' 
R' D F2 R U' B' D F' U' L2 D2 U' R U' R2 U B R2 B' L2 F R D L2 D 
F U2 R2 D2 R2 U B' R' B' L' R2 F' B L D' R U L2 U2 D2 F2 L U R2 B2 
F B2 L2 R' B F D2 B2 R2 L2 F' L' B2 D' B' U' F U B L2 F' L B' R' D 
U' B F' L B2 R' U2 L2 U B' R L D' F U' R2 B2 R U' B' D' R2 D R' B' 
L' F' R2 B' F' R2 B' D2 L2 D2 B R2 U F D' U B2 R D R2 F B' R' D' B2 
B' L2 D2 B D2 R B U' L D2 L U D2 R F2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R B' U F 
U R U L' F' B D' U2 F2 B2 D R2 L' F2 B2 D' F R F2 L U2 F2 U L2 B2 
D R2 D' L' U2 L2 B2 D F2 L D2 R B R B U F' U2 B' U2 B2 U' R2 L' F2 
F2 U' L' R F' U F2 U' R F U' D' L' R B2 U' R2 B R U' R D' L' F B 
B D2 F2 D' F2 R' D2 B' R2 D F2 U D2 B2 D2 B U D' B D' F D L2 B L' 
U2 F U2 D2 B2 L2 B' R' F' R' B D' U F2 B L2 F L' U' D' R' B U' B L' 
R L' F' L2 B F D' L B' D2 B2 D L' U2 L2 D U R' D' U L D2 B' D' U2 
R2 U D2 F2 U' F L' F L' U' B D' L R' U F2 R' U L U' D2 L' R' F U' 
D' U' B' D2 F' R2 D' B2 F' R2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F L' B' F2 R' L2 D2 L U B' 
R D U2 R2 B2 R' L2 D2 B' R D2 B2 U L' R' U B' L' B' U' L D U2 L2 U2 
B' L B2 D R' L B R U' L R' U' L B F2 L' F R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F' D2 L2 
R F L' D' U F' R' U' B2 F' R2 B D R2 L U B' D L' D' R2 F' R F' B' 
F R B2 R2 F' U R' L U' R L2 B F2 U D' F' L' D' F R D2 R F R2 B2 
L U' B' D' L2 D R2 D' U R2 L' U2 B2 U' D2 B2 R2 F2 B U R L' U2 L' D2 
B F' L U' L2 F' U F' R2 D2 U2 L' U2 L' D' R2 B2 L2 F L U' L' F2 D U2 
U B D U2 B' L' B D2 U R U' B2 R F' L2 B' D2 R U R' B2 R2 D2 B2 F' 
U' L2 R2 F' R U L' U2 F' L' D2 B2 L' F D2 L' U2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 D 
B' D F' D2 F2 R2 U2 L' U2 D2 R2 B2 L R' B U' D' L D' R' U' D2 L U L2 
F' R D2 F D B2 R B' R' U' L D' R' F2 D' F' D L U L F2 B' U' R' U 
R U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R U2 F B U2 R' D' U' R B U D2 L U B2 R2 D' F2 
D2 F2 R B' U' D B' R F B' R2 U' F' R' D B' D R2 F R L2 F2 L F2 L 
R' L2 B2 U F' B2 U' F2 L2 B R' L U2 D' B' L' F U' L2 R U B' L U2 B 
B' U' L B' R U L2 R B2 F D2 B2 L F' B' U F U' L' D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L' 
L2 R' F' R2 D2 F D' R' B2 F' L' U' D' B2 D L U' L2 U F' R U' B2 U R 
R D2 R2 U' F R' D' B2 R' B' D2 L' U2 L' D2 L D U2 F' D2 F' U B2 D' U2 
U2 F L2 D2 U' F2 L2 F U' D B U2 L2 B' F2 R' F2 B2 L' D F L' R' D' U' 
R D L' B2 L2 D' L' B2 L D U2 L' F' R2 B' D2 R' L2 U' F D' L' R2 D' B2 
R D F2 D B U R2 B D2 R2 L D R F' U2 R' F' U' L' B D2 F' L B' U 
U B2 L U2 R F2 D2 B' F2 L2 U F2 D' F' B2 L' D2 L' F' D2 F2 R' B' F2 R' 
D' F2 D2 B' U' D2 F' R' B L2 U2 B R2 L' D2 L2 R2 D' B2 U2 R F B L' F 
D2 B R D2 R' B' L2 F L' B' D U B' D' L' B L2 F2 L' B2 L' U D' B D2 
B R' L2 B F' D B2 D2 U' L' D' R' L D' L' R' D' U2 B2 L' U F U L B' 
L2 F U B F' R' D' B' D2 F R' B L' D U L2 B' F R B L R U2 D2 L' 
D2 L U D2 F' L2 D U R L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 F U F2 R B D R F B2 U2 
R' B' R' D B' L' F' L' F2 B' R2 D2 R U' D R B D' B' U2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 
R' L' U' D L D2 U2 L B' F2 U2 R2 F U' B2 F' L' R' U2 R2 D' B' L R' B2 
D2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' D B2 U' R2 D L D B L2 U2 D R U' F D U2 L' 
U R D U2 R' L' B D2 B2 F R' D B R U2 L2 D2 L' D' U R F' B R F2 
F' R D R2 D R D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F U2 F' L R2 B F R2 L D2 B' R 
F2 B' R F2 L2 R' U2 R F' U2 B' U' L2 B L2 B' U' L' D' L D' R B' L D2 
F2 B' R' B' F L R' F' R2 F2 L' B R2 F2 D' B2 R' U' R' D' B U L2 B2 R' 
B' F L B2 U B2 F2 D' R' D' B' R U L D' B' L F U' L B L F' B2 L' 
B F U2 L F2 U' L R2 F' R2 D B' L2 R U L2 D' U2 B D2 R' D' F' D R 
B' L R2 F2 L R U2 L D R2 B2 R F U' L R2 D R' U D' R D' F B2 D2 
R2 L' U2 R2 U D F2 L2 D R L D L' B' F2 U2 R2 L' B L' D2 R' B' R B' 
B L' B R B D2 L' F2 R2 B' L R D' R2 F R2 L U F D' U2 L' B2 U F' 
U L' B2 F R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L' F2 D U' R U2 B' D' B2 U F B U B2 R' L' 
R2 L2 U2 L' U R D' R' D' R B D2 R2 F2 U L2 U D2 F' B D L2 U' L' B2 
B2 F U' R2 D L2 U R2 B2 R U F B2 R L F2 D' R F B' L' D R F2 U' 
D2 R L' F B2 R' L U L2 F2 R2 U L' U L F L' R2 U D' F L' R D2 F' 
D2 L2 B D' L F2 U2 F2 D U' L' F' D' B D2 L' F' D2 F B2 R2 U' B' F' U2 
F D' B R' D' L2 U F' R2 B2 U2 D R D2 F D U2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 U' F U2 
D2 L' U2 D B F' R' U' D' L D' R2 D F2 D B2 F2 R' L B2 L2 U L' D2 B' 
F2 R' F D B F2 R2 D' R U2 B F2 L' D F' B D U' F2 L2 F2 U' B' U L' 
D2 F L' U B2 L U2 R U' D' F' B D2 U F R2 L' F L' B' L R' U D' R 
F2 U R L F R2 F R2 B' F2 R' L U F' D' R2 U2 R U2 B' U' F' U R2 D' 
D2 F D2 U' R' F' D L R U F B' D2 U L2 F2 L2 B' U2 L' B' F2 U' R' U2 
R' B F2 R2 B U2 F B' R' U2 L U' L' F R L U' B F' L B' R L' D' B 
L' R' D' F D2 B U' B L' U' R2 L U2 L U R L' U' B2 F U B L' R' U2 
F2 B2 R2 L D2 B F' R L2 U' L2 D2 R' B R D R2 L F2 U D L2 D2 L2 R' 
F' R2 B' U' L' F' L D' B L2 R' U B' R2 D' F' R2 U2 B L' U L U' R2 B 
U' B' L2 F2 D2 L2 R U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 R2 D2 U2 L U F R' U' F2 R' L2 
L' F B' L2 B2 D' B2 F' D F' R L' U' L2 R2 D' U' R' F R' B U' F2 D' R' 
R L F U' R' L F2 U' D' L R2 D' R' U' R2 F' L' F' D' L F2 U' B L' B 
R2 D R F' R2 L2 D L' D2 B' L2 B R2 F B2 D' R' L D L U2 F2 B U' L2 
F D2 R L U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' U' B' F' R L F' D2 F' R2 L 
B' L2 U' B' F R2 F U' R2 D' U2 L U R' U' R2 F L' B2 L2 D' F' U2 D' B 
L' D2 L2 F R F' B R B2 L' F U L2 U L2 R D F2 L' F' U' D2 R U D' 
L' R' F' L' B2 L B2 R' L' F R2 B D B' L2 F2 R' L' F2 B2 L2 R2 F' L' D 
F2 L2 B2 F' R F2 U' L2 U' D L F' U2 B D' L2 D' F' U F' U D2 B2 R U2 
F2 B' D' B D' L2 D F B2 D' L2 B D F2 B D' F' R2 D' L2 F2 L U B' D2 
U2 B2 R L2 B R' B F2 U D' B2 U F2 L2 F' L' B2 U' R D' L D' B' L U' 
F' D' L2 R2 F R F R' D2 F2 L2 F' U' D2 R' L F2 R2 B U2 L' U B2 F' L' 
L2 D' U' B L2 B D' L2 B2 U F' U' L R' D2 B2 L' B' R F L2 R B' F2 L2 
U L2 U2 D F' B2 L D' R' U' D2 R2 D U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 R D2 U' F' U' R 
U' B' U2 L' B' U' F R' B' R2 B' L' R B2 D U R2 L2 D F2 L F2 U' F2 L' 
B D L D R2 B' R D2 U' R D U' B2 F' U2 B2 F2 L' R B2 L' U F2 D2 U' 
B D' B D' F B' R2 D U2 F2 D F U2 R2 U F' R B U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 
R' U B2 U' R D' B L' D' L D' B F' D R' F D U' R2 D2 L F2 L' B' L' 
F L' R2 U2 B2 L D' F2 B' U2 D' F' D2 F D B R D F2 B D' B U2 L2 D' 
R2 F' R' U2 D2 B2 L R2 F' L' F D R D2 F' B2 R B2 L F D2 F' B U D' 
D' L F2 L2 F' D' F R2 L D2 U2 F R U2 B' L' F2 B D' R D U' R2 D2 R' 
U2 F' D2 R B U F U2 B U' L B U B F L B2 D F2 R B2 U' F2 L2 B2 
B2 L D F R D R' U2 B U F R' F D2 B' F2 R' U' B L2 R2 F' U2 F' L 
L' R B D' L2 D B R' U2 L' F' U' D' L D' B D' B' F' L F' B R2 D R' 
B' L D' L B U D' B' D2 B D U' R2 D L2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B' L' U' D' R' U2 
D2 R2 F' B' R' D B2 U2 D' B' U2 R2 B' F' L R2 F' L U' L2 D' R' B' R2 D2 
D F' U' F2 B R' U' F2 U' R2 F' U L2 D' U2 L2 B' D2 B L2 F B L' B F' 
F2 D U' L B' U' F D2 L' B D' R B2 U2 B' D' L2 U' F' U2 F' B' D F2 D' 
U F' B R2 D' F' L' F' B2 D U L R' D' F' U F L2 U R U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 
F2 R2 F' R2 L' F' U' L2 D' U' L B' L' R2 B' U B U L' R' B' F D B' U2 
U' F R B R2 B U' B R2 F U' B2 U L2 U' D L U L2 D' F' B D2 R' U' 
U2 B' F2 L' B2 D2 B' R' U' F L' R2 D' L2 R' D U B D' F' U' B2 U' R2 D' 
U' D' L B U B' R' U2 B D' F U B U' D2 L2 B D2 R' U' D' B L' U2 D 
D2 L' B2 D' F' R' D2 F U' L R2 D B2 D B' R' F2 R' L2 B' L2 U R F2 L2 
F' B' U2 B2 R' D' B2 U' L' R' D L R U B U2 F' D2 B2 D2 B2 D' L' R' B' 
B2 R U2 D' R' B' L2 D' B' L B' R F L F2 U R' B' R' D F' R' U2 L' R' 
L2 F2 B' U L' D2 F2 B U F2 U2 B2 D' L' F2 B' U' D F' U2 B' F' R2 D2 F 
F2 B2 L2 R2 B' L F2 D L2 D' B' L B' R2 L2 U2 R2 B U F2 B2 D F2 B' R2 
L B' F' R2 D' R L' U2 L' B2 L2 F U2 F U B R' L' D' F D' R F2 R D2 
F R U D' L' D' U' F' D' U2 F U2 L' D2 B2 U' F' D' R' B2 R' L F U' L 
R' L B' F U' R2 D' F2 D' R U R' B2 R2 B' D U L2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 B U 
D2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 U L F L2 R B2 D' F' U2 R2 L B2 D B2 R2 U' F U2 D2 
L' U D B' D2 F U L2 D2 F' D2 F L2 R F2 D2 B' R L' D2 L' D B L2 D 
B D2 F' U B D B R U2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 B' L' U2 B' L2 U F' L' U' R F' 
B R2 U' B' L' F L2 R' F R' B' U' D L2 F2 L U F2 D' L D B F2 R L2 
U2 L' R B U B2 R D' R L' U' F' R L2 D F D2 F2 R2 L2 B2 F L' R2 U' 
F' L B2 U' F2 L2 R B U' R U2 B' L2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 U' B R F D R2 U' 
B2 F' U F' U2 F2 B2 R' B2 F2 R' B' U' R2 B' D2 R F' R2 L' F2 B2 D L U' 
U2 L2 B2 D2 R U' L' B2 L2 D2 U R' D F R' F' B2 U R' U' R2 L2 B' U L' 
U2 B2 U' F2 B2 L' U2 L U2 R F' D L2 U' F L R B2 D2 B' U2 D2 R2 F2 B 
U2 F B' D B' L' R' B D U R2 L F2 D2 F' L F2 B' D' F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 R' 
U L' U' D2 B' F' L R' F' L' R2 B D2 L U' L' B' F2 L2 D B' F2 U D2 F2 
F' D' F2 D B F2 R U2 R2 L2 B2 F U' F' L U B D' R2 U' F' B D' F' B2 
U' F2 L' B' L2 R' B U2 L' U' F U2 R U' L2 D2 U2 F' L D' R U' D B2 U' 
F2 R F2 R F' R' D' F2 U' D F L' U2 B L' R' B2 R B2 U2 F L2 U B2 D2 
R D L' D' B' D2 B2 F2 L' B' D2 U F2 D2 U' R2 D U' B' R2 L' B' L F U 
U' L2 U' F U F2 B R L B D U L2 U2 D2 B2 U' R2 D U F2 U2 R2 D R 
L2 F' B2 R' L2 U2 F' B R2 D' L R U' F' B2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 L D' B L F2 
F' D2 R U D' F' R' D U2 R' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' L' F2 B2 U F2 R2 B L' B 
B2 U2 B' R2 L D F B U' L2 U' L2 F' R F L' R' U B' L U F D2 L F' 
L D R F2 L D U B2 L' D B' D' L' U2 D' L' R' U2 L U2 B D2 L2 D' R 
B' F L2 D L' R' B2 L R2 F2 R2 U2 B F D' F U2 D2 L U F' B2 L F' B 
F L2 R2 U L' U L R B' F' L R' B' D2 B2 D2 R' U' D' F2 U2 D2 B2 F2 D2 
U D B' U B D U' R2 U' R B2 U2 F' D' B' R' D B2 R' L U2 L2 D L F2 
R F' L R D2 L B2 L R' B' L' R U' F2 U2 F R B R B2 R' L' F' R D' 
U' B F' D' B' U2 L B2 R2 F D' R2 F2 U F L D F' D R L2 D' R' D' U 
F' L' R' B2 U F2 L' R' U' R' F D' R' L F2 L U' D2 R2 U2 R L F' B' D 
D' L' F' R2 U F' R' F2 L D2 B' U' L R' B2 F' L2 B R2 B2 F U F2 R2 B 
U F2 L F2 D' R D' U2 B' F' U B F2 D' U2 L2 U' R B' R' D' B D B2 D' 
R' L2 U F L U L' R2 U R' B2 U' B' F2 U D' B' F' R' U L F2 U F R 
L2 U2 D2 F L D2 B L' D F' D R L B L' B U2 D' F B L' F' U2 R F 
B2 D' F' R2 U F2 L' B D L2 U2 L' D' F' L2 F D B D F2 R2 F2 D U' F 
F R2 U R F B2 L' F2 D L R2 F2 L D B2 L D L' D B2 R2 D' L B2 R 
L F' D' B2 U F R2 F R U' R L D B2 U' B F' U B D2 L' F' B L' D 
U' L2 U2 L R' U2 B' D U2 F L' R2 U2 D2 R' L2 B' F U R F' D2 R2 U F2 
F' B' R' B' L' B2 U' L' U2 B' F L' B R' F' R2 L' U F' B2 L2 R2 F' U R2 
D B2 F L2 D B2 R F U2 R' B L2 R D F2 L B L' F D2 U2 L2 D F2 U 
D' U2 L2 D' B U2 B L2 F D' L' F2 B L2 R B2 U F2 L B L' D F' D2 B2 
L B L U2 F B L F U' F2 R L' D L2 F U F R2 F2 D F D L R2 U' 
U' R2 B F U2 R' B' R' B' U' B R D L R2 F B2 D' F' L' U' L' F' R2 D 
L' B' R2 L' F D' B F2 L D F' L' R' D' L F' B' U F R L U' R' D' U2 
U2 L U' F2 L' D2 L' U' F' R' D R' D2 F R2 U' R B2 F' R F2 L2 F2 B' D 
F' D' U' F L2 D B F' D2 L2 R' D2 U' F L' R2 F' B2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B R 
F' U D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 B' D2 R2 D' R L B2 R F' D L2 U D' B' L' R' D 
D' L2 R2 B' D' U' L' D R F2 U' B U2 D F B U F2 B' D2 L2 U F B' L' 
L D L2 U2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U R U F R' F L' F2 U R' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 
F R U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B F L D' U2 R L U B2 D2 U L2 B L2 B' L2 D2 R2 
D2 L D' U2 R F2 U2 D2 B' F' D' F D F B2 L F' D F' R2 U2 L F R2 L2 
D' U' R2 U2 L U2 L' U' F2 U B' R' U' R B U2 B L F2 B' L2 B R B D' 
R2 L' B2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 L D2 U L2 R2 D' R2 B' U' B' L' F' R D2 U L2 D2 
R2 L U' D F R' D' B2 U2 R D' R' U2 D L2 F2 L2 B R' U2 B' D' L2 R' F 
U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' L' B2 R U' B2 D' F' B2 U2 F R U2 B2 D L B2 D2 F U 
U D2 B2 F2 U' R' F B' U2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U L R' B2 D' F' L2 D' R L2 
D U' R L' B F' R F' D2 L2 F' L U' R2 F' D' L' R B' U2 D2 F' R' U2 D' 
R' B' F U D F2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' D L2 D' F R' D2 R2 B2 D2 F' D B2 R' D 
F L D R' U' F B U' R2 D B R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' D2 F2 R' D' B2 L' F R 
B D2 L2 U2 L D U L2 U F' U' L' D R' F' L2 U' L B' R F2 D2 B' L2 R2 
R' L2 U' B' L2 D2 L' D L2 R D L' F' B' U2 L' B U' F R U' D' L D L2 
B' D' U R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' L B L2 D U L' B2 F U L' U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' 
F2 D' F2 U' L' D' L D L' F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' D2 L F2 B' R2 D2 F U R' 
B' R' L' U2 B' R2 L B2 R' D2 L2 R B' U2 R' U2 F B D' L' F' L2 R' B L' 
D' B U' L2 B F R2 F' D L' U' F D2 L D' B2 L2 F R B U' D2 L' B D 
U' B F R L F' B' U' R2 L2 F B' R' L2 U B F U2 L' B' L D' F' B R 
B' U R' F2 U2 R2 F' U' F2 B2 U2 L' R2 D2 F L2 R D' R B2 U2 F2 B' D' B2 
L2 F U2 D' L F2 D' B2 R B2 F R2 D' L F' U' D R L' D B' D R' L B2 
F2 L' D2 U2 F U D' R' D U' R F L' F2 B' D2 U' L R2 D R2 L2 D U' F 
U' F' U2 F L2 U F2 U2 R L2 D U2 F2 U2 L' D U F' L' R' B' R B' U2 L2 
U2 R B U' B D' B' U F R F D R D' F' B2 L D2 U2 B R' F2 B U' L 
U2 D' B2 D' R2 B R F2 B2 D' L' B D' B' U2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' U' L' 
F L' R U2 B2 R2 B F2 D' F' D' R L2 U F B D U B2 D L2 B' D' F' L2 
D B' F U D' L2 R2 B' U R' U2 B2 U F2 B L' B' F R L B2 R2 F2 U B2 
U2 F' R2 D' L F2 U' B2 R F B' R' U' D2 R' B' U R' F2 L R' U2 B2 D' B 
U F B R B' R U2 B L' R2 D B2 F2 R B U' D2 B U' D' F B D R U' 
R F2 B R' D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U B2 D2 F2 U2 F B U' R' F2 L D L2 B2 R' 
L D' L2 B F D B F U F2 D' U R F' U2 B2 F' D2 F' B2 L D2 L R2 F' 
B F' R' U' D L2 F R B D2 F' U F U B R' F D' L2 R F2 L' U2 R2 B2 
R F' L2 U' F' D2 F2 B' R2 B' L' U2 F2 D2 F2 U F L' R U' L B2 R' F2 D 
B' F2 D2 L D2 U' R D R2 U2 D F2 B2 D R' F' U2 R' B' L B D F' B' L' 
F2 U' R2 F2 B2 D F L D' U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B F R F D L' R B' R' D 
F L' D U2 F2 U2 F D L' F D' B R L2 F' U R U R2 U F' D' R L' B 
B U B' R2 L' B2 R2 U' L' D F2 L F' D U' B2 F2 L' F R D2 F' L2 F2 L' 
B2 F2 R' L2 B' L D' L2 F' B' L F2 L2 U' R' U D2 R2 B' L R2 B' D U F 
R2 U B' L2 F' D U2 R' L' F' L2 D' L' U2 D R2 L2 B' L U B2 R' U2 F2 D2 
B D2 F' B2 D B F2 L2 U F2 U L' D F R D' R2 L' F' L2 D2 U' F2 L' D' 
B2 U2 L F2 D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 U B' F2 R F' R B2 R B U2 R B F2 R' F 
R2 D2 L' R2 U2 B' F2 R L' B2 D' R B2 R L B2 F' L U L' R B' L' D L 
D R' B' L B2 R' D' F' R' F2 U' F' U2 R2 L F B2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 B D' 
R2 B' D2 L2 U2 B D2 F' U D2 L2 B' F' D' R F' B U2 L B D2 U' F L2 U2 
R2 D2 R2 F' B L2 B' R2 U' F D' R' D2 B R' D2 L' R2 U' R' D2 B' D R' D2 
F D2 B2 L2 F2 L R2 B R B' U F2 U B2 U D' B U2 R B2 U' B' D F' D 
L R2 D2 L2 R' D L2 D R' L' U' R2 L' U2 B' F2 U' R' L' F2 D2 L2 F' U' L' 
L2 B2 R L2 D' L' D R' U2 L' B' R U B2 U' L D2 B L2 F D2 F' D' B2 U' 
D R D L F' L D' B R' U B' L' U2 D' B2 D' R D2 U' F2 B L D L U 
R' F D U F D L' D' U' R' U' L2 F D' F D' U R2 D' B L D' B L' B' 
D2 U' F2 D' R' U L B L2 F2 L' B D2 L2 F' R D' L' B L' U R2 D' U' B2 
L2 U2 R' B U R F2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D L U2 L' F2 R F' 
B D' L2 B' D' L' R U D' R B2 U2 D' F' L' R' D' U' B' D L' F2 R' L B 
B2 D' R B' F' D' U2 L2 D B L B U R B D2 R' L' U B2 D' R B D' L2 
U2 F' B2 D' U' F2 B D B R2 B' D2 L D2 L' U2 F' L2 F' B R' L F2 D' L' 
L R' D' L' F' D2 F U' L F R' D F' U R2 D' R2 B' D' B2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 
D U2 L2 F U F' D2 B R U L' B2 F R B' F' R' F2 U D R2 U' R2 U' R' 
L' D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L' R B' L2 D' L' R F' B' D' U2 B' D' B U2 B' R U' 
L' D B' R F2 B R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B' L U' B R' D' U2 R F B2 U' L2 D B 
D R F R2 U D F D R B' D2 R' L D R2 B' D2 F2 B2 U B F2 R2 F R' 
L' D' F R' U L' F' B R F' D' L' F B' D F R F' U' R U F' B' R' U2 
R2 F2 D' B' F2 R D' B2 U F' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B' R' B2 L R D' B2 F D U' 
U2 D2 L B F' D' U B' F L' U' D2 F2 U F2 B2 L' F' L2 B2 L' F2 U2 R2 L 
B R2 F D R U' F' B' D' R' L U2 D' F2 R' B' U' R2 U L B' F' R2 B' U2 
D L F D R2 U B U B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L' U2 B' U2 F B' R F R B R2 
F R2 F D2 R D2 L2 U' B2 D R D2 U L' D F2 B2 D' R L' D' L F D F' 
R' L2 F' D' R2 L' D' F2 L2 R' F' B R' U' F B D' L' D' U B' L' R2 F' R2 
D B R' B' F2 U D' B U' D L2 D' F' B' D U F R D2 F2 U' L B R' U2 
B' R B' R2 D' L' U2 F' B2 L' B' R' U2 F U D' B' D' F2 R F L R' U2 B' 
D R' U F' R' B2 D B2 L D2 U L R' U' L' D' L2 R F2 U D2 L F D B' 
U F2 L2 D' B U' B2 R L' F L2 F2 B' R2 D U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 D F' B U' B 
R' F2 U2 L R D2 B U2 D L' D2 L2 F2 L2 D U F' U2 R F' D F2 U B' D 
R' F2 U' L D F' U2 F2 R' L' U2 F' D' L2 F2 L F2 D R2 U2 R' F' B D2 L 
D2 R' F U L D' R D' R' L U' D2 L2 U2 R2 L U' F2 L R' D' F' L2 R2 U2 
B F R2 U L' B L U' D2 L' B U' R U2 D2 L U F2 R2 L' F' B2 D' R' B' 
F R2 B2 R' B' D' U F U2 B2 F' L F2 U D' R F' L F L D2 L' R' B F' 
F' L2 U2 B F2 D L B2 D' F L' U2 F2 L B' R D' F' D L2 B U2 L' R2 B' 
R D2 L U2 B' D' U2 B' U R' F' L U R' U2 L D' R' D' F B2 L F' R2 F' 
L2 D2 U2 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 B' L' D' L2 B D' R D B2 U F' R F' R2 U2 F' B' 
D2 F' D' R2 U2 B L2 B R2 B U2 L2 D2 B' F U2 D L' B L2 F' U F' B2 L' 
U' L2 B' F2 D B' U' F L2 D B U' F L2 U L2 R F L2 D U' B2 U' B2 D2 
L D2 L U2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 R B' U B' L2 R' U' L2 R' B' L U' L' B D' L2 
D2 F2 B' U2 D' R2 U' D R2 U2 B2 F' U B2 L2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 U' B L2 F' L 
D2 F' L' R' F2 U2 B' F' U2 F B L' B L D2 L R' D' R D2 F' R' D' F B 
F2 R D B R' F' D' B' U B2 F' L U' B F D2 F2 R' B2 D' F' R U' R' L 
B L2 R' D2 U2 R L2 F L' R' D L' R2 U D' F' U L2 F2 B U' B2 F' U' R2 
R2 B' D L' D2 U' L R B' D' R' F2 B' L2 R U' D F' U2 D F' B2 U2 B R2 
D F2 R' B' R U' B R F2 D F U R L' B2 R D2 R' U2 F2 L' F L2 R' F' 
D' B U' D F2 L2 B2 F' L' R D' L D2 U2 F L R F2 U' F U' L D2 U2 F' 
F U2 B D U' F2 U' D R2 U F' D' R2 F L' D B' F L2 U2 B D F B R2 
B' F U B2 F2 U2 B F' R2 B' U' B2 R' L2 U D' L' D F' U2 R2 L D F2 U2 
R' D' R' D' F' L' R D' L' R2 U F' R' B F' L2 R D2 U R2 U' F' U2 F' R 
L2 F2 U2 R B' R B D2 U F' U2 R' B' R2 D L D U B U' D2 B L' D2 L' 
R2 L' B2 D' U2 B U' D R2 B U D' R L' D' R2 B' L' U' F B' R' U2 R' B' 
F2 U F' R2 L' U' B L B D L2 U' L' U2 R F' B U L' U R' L' U R2 F' 
D2 B2 U2 B D' R2 U' R' F2 L F2 L' U' B' L F2 D2 L2 B R2 B L2 F D' F2 
U B U' F2 U R D2 R2 U2 R F' D R2 U2 F2 U R' D U' F U' B U R' D2 
B L' R' D' B2 U F' B2 R L2 D' F' R F L R U2 D R U' R D' L B2 D2 
F' D2 U' B D2 L2 B' D2 F' R U2 F' L' F' U2 B F2 R' B R2 D B' F' D B 
B2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 B' U' R L2 U' D F L2 U' L2 U' R' F' U' F B' L2 U 
U2 L2 D U L D2 L' F2 B' D2 B' L' B2 F U F D' L' D B L' F2 R' D2 R2 
R' U D' L' B2 U L R B R' L F' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R' F2 U B U D B U' 
B L' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F R2 F2 B D B F U2 D2 F2 U' B R' B' L U' R' L' 
U R B2 L F2 L B' L' B F' L2 B D' R' F2 D U L D2 B' L2 U2 F' R' D2 
D2 F B R2 L D2 U' R' D' B' R' F' R2 B2 U' B' F D2 U2 L' U2 R B2 R2 B' 
R B L' D F' R2 D' L R2 D U' R2 D F' B2 R' L2 F' D' B' L U' L R B 
F2 B L2 F U' R2 D2 R' L2 U F2 B D' R' F' R2 D' F' R2 F2 B' U' R' U' L' 
L2 F D U R L' B2 U B F2 L R D U2 L D2 U' B2 D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U' F2 
R' B2 U' L' U2 F B2 D' U' L' B U L2 D2 R B' U D R D F R2 U D B2 
L2 B L F2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 F' R F2 D' F2 U2 F B' D2 R2 F R2 U2 R' U' F 
L' F2 B' D' F2 R' D L' U2 L2 B R' B' R2 D' L2 B' R' U' L B2 U' R' D2 F 
F L2 F2 B D' R U B2 D' R2 U B2 L R' F D U F' L2 B D L' F2 R2 B' 
D F' U2 B' R' B2 U R2 B2 F' L D' L R2 B F' U2 D' B' F2 U L D L' F' 
D' B U2 D' L F B2 D2 B' D' U2 R F B2 L F B2 L D F' D U2 L2 F2 R' 
R B2 R' F U2 F' U' D2 L' D B2 D' R L' F2 L' B U B F2 L2 F2 R' U2 B' 
F' L2 B U B F' U' R2 B R L' U2 F' L' R' D2 F2 U D' F' U B2 L2 D2 B 
B2 L2 F2 B U R2 B L' U2 R' D2 F U' D2 F2 B2 R F' B R2 L U D2 L2 R' 
U D B R' D F L2 U' D' B U D2 F2 L' U2 F D2 F D' R' F D2 L D L2 
B U' F L' R2 F2 D' F2 B' U B2 F2 L2 F L' U' B' L D' B2 R B F2 R2 B 
F' L R F' L' U B2 R2 U D' R U2 B2 L' F' U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 B2 D' R2 B L' 
D F2 L' R2 F2 D R' L' U2 R B L R U2 F2 L' B' U' R F2 R' U' L2 D2 U' 
L R' F2 B2 L2 U D F' D2 R B L B' R U' R2 F B R U2 D2 R D U' B2 
B L U L B' L B F D2 R2 B D B2 R F B2 L' U' F U' R' D2 F2 D2 U 
B R D2 R' D B' L' F' L R2 D2 L2 B' L' R D' R' U L2 R D U' B2 U' F 
U2 D' F D2 U2 L F U D2 R2 D2 U' B' F R2 U B' D B2 U' R D2 L2 U2 F 
F2 B2 R' L2 F U2 R' F B U2 F' U' B' U B F R' B2 U L2 F' L2 F2 L D 
U' B D2 B R D2 B' F' R2 B L B D2 L R' U2 L B' R' L2 B' U2 B F2 D2 
R' B' U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' U' D2 F L' F D' R2 L' B' D2 F' U' L' B' R U2 F 
U2 F R' B2 R F U' R D' F2 D2 L2 D R U' B2 D2 F2 L D' U' B' R2 D2 L' 
F R2 U R2 B' D2 B2 D' L F2 U' R U F2 L B2 L' U' R L2 U' R2 F D F2 
L2 D2 L F' B D L' R2 F2 R' F R' D2 U F' L2 R2 U' F' L F2 R2 F2 U D2 
B U' B U B D' F2 R' U R' F2 U D L2 B U R' F2 B U D2 R2 U' B U' 
L2 U L2 R2 D' U F2 U' R' U2 B2 F D2 B F2 R2 L U R' F2 R' L' F2 D2 B 
L B' R B' D2 R U R B L2 D' L2 U' L B2 R' U' B' F D2 B2 F' L2 B' D' 
F R2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 F' U L F' R L' U L2 R2 D' U R' B' F' R2 L' F2 
R U F' L R2 B2 D U2 F' L2 D2 U B' R U B2 R2 U' B' D' R2 F' B' U2 B' 
F2 R2 D F' B U2 D F2 U' D L R B L2 D2 L R2 D' B L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F' 
R' D U F D2 L R2 D2 U' R D' U' L U' L B L2 D' U2 B D F' B2 U2 D' 
U B' L2 U2 L' F' B L2 U' L' D' R' D L U L2 F' U' F B2 L R' F' D' U' 
F R D R' L U2 R' D' R B2 L2 R2 F2 B R2 D R2 L' B2 F2 D2 B L' B2 F 
F2 R F' R L' D' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 B2 U' B U2 B2 L' D U R L D2 B D2 R' 
D' R F2 U' L U' F' R' F' U2 R F2 R' U R U D B2 F' L U R2 D' U2 R2 
R F' D' B F2 U' F2 R F B' D2 R' D R L2 U' R B' D' F2 R' D B' L2 D2 
B2 D2 F2 R' B' R' F' R' B D U2 B R2 F' B' L' U B' U2 D L F L' D B' 
B' L' D2 R2 D R L' D' U2 R2 D L D' B L R' F' B2 R2 L F D2 R F' B 
R2 B' U F D' F' L2 R' F' U2 L2 D' L' B R2 L2 D' U2 F' B2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 
U2 F' L2 F' D' B R' U D L2 B2 D' U2 B' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' D' U2 F' B2 U 
U D' B' L' D R' D U L2 U2 B' D' R B' U R2 L B2 U2 D' B' F U F' R2 
B' R' L' F' L D' L' F L D L' U' D2 F U2 B' F2 U2 L' D' F D' F' L F2 
B L R2 F2 U2 F L' U F2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 B2 D' B D' B R D2 U' L2 B' 
F2 R' B L' B R' D2 L R' D2 B' D' F R' U2 R' B2 L U' R2 F2 R U2 F2 D 
U' B' U2 F' B2 R U F' L2 U2 D' L2 U F B R B F' L' R U2 L2 D2 L2 R2 
L' F L' F2 L D L' R2 F' L' D2 F' U L B' F' L R U' R' F L' F L' R2 
D L' U R F' L2 U F2 U' F' R2 F' L D' R F' R2 L2 U F2 B2 D2 U R' D' 
L' U D2 L2 F' R L B2 F2 U' B U' F L D F' D L D2 L F L2 F B' L2 
B2 D F2 R' F D2 U B' L U D' F' U R F2 R' U2 F B' D U' B' D R L2 
D F B L' U2 B2 L R2 F' L2 R2 D' L' D' L F2 B' D L2 U' B2 D F2 R' B' 
L F2 U D2 F' L' B L D2 U2 L2 U2 L U' F2 L2 B' U B L' D U2 F U' R2 
D U' L U' L U' R F2 U' L' R2 D R2 U' R' F' R2 L D2 U2 F2 U L U' L' 
D' R F' D R F2 L2 D' L R F' R U F2 D' L' U B' L2 F B' D' U2 R L2 
D' F L2 B' F2 R2 B2 U L2 D U' B' D2 B F R2 B2 U2 D L2 F' U2 L B' D' 
D2 R2 B U F2 U' B U R2 U B U F' U2 B2 F L' U' L' R U2 L' B2 D L2 
B2 R2 F2 R2 U D' B F2 L2 U2 L' U L' U' F L' F' B2 L2 B2 D F B' D2 L' 
U' L2 D B D2 R' B' F2 D F' U2 D L2 D' R' D2 R F R' D2 U R' F2 U D' 
U' B2 F' D L B' R' U2 L2 D L R' B' F' D2 F2 U2 F2 B' R2 L U' D2 L2 U2 
L' D2 B D2 R' U' R2 F R' U2 B D2 F' D2 R D2 B2 U2 B' R L F2 R2 U F 
B' F2 L R2 B2 U R D' U R F' L' F L R' U' R B F' U' L' R2 U2 F2 L 
L' R2 F' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R' B2 U L' B L2 D' B2 U' B U' L2 
F2 D U' R D U F' L' F2 D' L R B2 U L' U L' B' F D U' F' B' L U 
L U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F U2 L' D2 F2 B U' B R' L D R U' L D' U2 R2 B' 
D2 U B' D' U R' L' B' L' F B2 R' D2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 R L' D' U' B' U' D2 
L F' R2 D2 L F' R' B2 F D B L F' R' D' R' D2 R2 L' D2 U L2 F2 R2 F' 
U2 L' D' L U' F2 R U2 L B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 L R U F R2 U 
L' U' D F2 D U2 L' F L' F D' U' R2 D R2 B2 U' D2 B F2 D L' B2 F2 D' 
B' D B' L' D2 R' L B2 F R2 F B' R' U' R' B2 U R2 F' U2 D2 R' F2 L' U' 
L2 D' B' L2 B' R B F2 U B' L B' U L' B2 D B' D R2 L' F R' F' L R' 
U' F' D' B2 D L U' L2 F2 L B' U D F U R' F R2 D2 F2 B' U R' B2 U 
B L' B2 D2 R' B' R2 U' F2 D' F L' D' U' R U' L2 F B' R F' B' R U2 L 
U' D' F2 L U L' F' D' F2 U' L U R' D R' D B U F R D2 R2 L U R' 
D2 R' D2 L2 R' D' F2 U F L U2 F R' F R2 L2 B' R' U' F' U B R' B U 
F' L2 F' R' L' F' R' L2 B F2 U D2 R' B F2 U F B2 R L U R F2 B2 L2 
R2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R2 D' F' D2 F' D2 L2 F' L' F2 R2 F' L R' B' U R2 U L B 
D2 L' F2 R' F R B' D' L' U D' B R' B' F' L2 R' B' U B D L F2 D2 R' 
R' D L D U2 F R L2 F' R' L2 D' U' F' U2 B' F2 R' U L2 U B R' U F2 
B F L' B' L U F2 L2 D L' R2 B' R2 B D2 R2 U D R' F' R L2 F2 R2 B 
U D R2 L2 B2 U' D' F L2 F U B U' B F2 L U R2 F' U F2 U F2 L2 R 
L D' F B2 U2 F' R U' D2 B' F2 D R' F2 B U' L B F2 U' R' F D' R2 B2 
L' D R2 B2 F2 U L' R D' F R' U' B2 R2 D' R2 L' B' L2 F' U D F' L' R2 
D' B' R' U2 D' F' U2 R F' D' F' U' B2 U R' U' D2 B D' U2 B F' R' B2 D' 
B F2 L R2 U F D' L' F2 L B L' U2 R2 D B' L D U2 R L2 U2 B' R' B 
U D2 R2 D F R B2 L2 R' F' D' U B' R2 B U2 B L R D2 F' U' F2 U R 
U2 R F' U2 B' R L F' R D' U' B' D2 U R2 D B2 F R2 D2 U2 L' R2 B' F2 
F' U2 L' B' F L2 B L D' B' U R2 F' L2 U' L' B' F2 L2 R D' R2 B2 U D2 
D2 U L F' D2 R2 B' U2 R D2 B D2 L2 F U R2 D' R L2 B' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 
F D U R' L2 F U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L' U' B2 R B2 R2 U F R2 U' B F L D' 
F L2 R F2 R D L U L U' R2 B L' U2 B D F2 D' R D2 U2 R' U' D2 B2 
U L' B U2 D L2 F2 B2 U2 D B' U R B2 R F2 U D B U' D' R L2 F R2 
B F' R U2 F2 R2 B' F R F2 B' D L B F R B L' F' U' R B' U2 R B 
B2 L' F R' B' R' B2 L' U F' L F' R2 B' F2 D2 L' R' F L U' F U2 D' B' 
L' D' F U2 F B' L2 R' B2 D2 R B2 F U2 L2 U' B2 F L2 D U R' F' R L2 
U B L2 B2 F' R' U F' U2 B' L D2 R D' U F2 U F2 R B U2 B L' D' F 
B' L2 R B F U F R2 B L2 U' L2 F2 U B' R' F2 D' B2 R2 F L2 D U' F 
F L2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L' D' F2 B D' R' D2 B' R U' R' L' F2 
D R D U B2 R' D2 L F' D F' U' D2 L' B2 U' F2 R F' D2 U2 F' D U' L2 
R2 L' F L R' B L' R B F2 R' L2 U L' R F D' F2 L' B' L' U L F L2 
B L2 U' B R2 F2 L' B' D F L B L R D2 L' R' D U2 L B' F' U2 F2 D 
L2 F L R B D2 U' R' L F B R' D' F2 L U2 R' U2 F' B R2 U2 R L2 F 
U F' D U L U L2 B L B' R F' B' U' F2 D L2 B' L2 R D' F L2 U' L' 
R2 B' D B2 R L U R' L' F R U L U R2 B' U L2 B2 R' D2 L U2 R' F 
U R2 B' L D B' D' L R U2 F2 R' D R2 L2 U' F L2 U B' R U B2 D' B 
L' R U D2 B' D' L D' B' U F U R' L2 D R' B L' B' D2 L' D' L2 D2 L2 
L D2 B F2 R' B' U' F L F' B2 U2 B D2 F L' B R U' F B' R' F' B D2 
D2 F' D2 B U B2 R L F2 L2 U' F' B D U F' L B' U2 R2 F' L' B' F D' 
B D2 U2 R' U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R' F2 B2 R2 B' R' D U' L F L' F2 R2 B' F' 
B D U2 B' R D2 R' F2 B' D' L' B' L' F U2 R2 B R2 B2 F' R' B' D2 R F2 
F' B2 D B2 U L B2 L' B2 D L' U R2 D2 R2 L2 D U' B' F' R2 B U2 D2 F' 
B L2 D2 F' R2 B2 L2 U' F' B' L B F' D2 F D F' D B' F' L2 B' R2 U' R' 
F D2 F' B L' F R D B L2 F' L' D' U R2 B R D U2 R' U2 R2 L2 F' D2 
R2 F' L' B2 R2 D2 R L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B' L F2 B L2 R2 F' D' R2 B F' 
L' D' L2 R2 D' F' R' D F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D L U' B2 U D F' D2 U' F D2 B2 
U R2 F D' U L2 D R U L' U' R' U F2 U2 D B' R' L U L' F D U2 F 
U2 B' D2 B D' L2 B L D2 F2 B' R B' R2 L F2 U2 L B' D' F D B U2 R 
U2 D2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 B R L U' R2 F2 R2 B R' D' L' R' U' R2 L F U2 F 
B2 R2 D B2 F' U R2 B' F2 R' F2 R F2 R L B' D2 B U2 D' L B' L B R 
R2 F2 L D2 R L U' D' R2 B2 D' U2 R2 L U2 R L F2 U B U2 F' D L2 F2 
D U2 F2 R2 F' U' R B F R B' L2 U2 F' R' F' B' U F' B2 D' U2 B' L' R 
B2 U D B' U' L' B D2 B2 L2 R' F U2 B' D2 L' R' D L' F2 B L D R' B' 
D' B' L' B F2 L U' D' L B2 F' U' R U B' L R D2 R2 D2 U2 R L U2 B 
F2 L R2 F' B2 L' F' U' B2 L2 U2 D L2 U2 R F' U' L D U R F' R B2 U 
B2 F R2 B D B' L2 F2 U D' L U B' L F L2 R' B R2 B L R' F' B' D2 
L B2 F2 D' B R' F' U' D2 L2 F2 R' D F' U2 L' F R D' L' B R D F' D' 
B' D U L2 B2 F2 R' L2 U F' D B' L F' B' D' U L B D2 B R2 F' R' L 
R F2 D2 U L D R' B L2 U2 B F2 L F2 U B L B2 F' L U F2 R U2 L2 
B2 L B' D F2 L2 F L' U' B F2 L U L' D' R F' L2 F' L' D2 F' U2 D F2 
B' D' L2 F2 R' D2 U' R D L' R D2 R2 U F L2 D2 F' B2 L2 D R B2 U2 B' 
L2 F U2 B2 D2 F' L' D B' R2 U' B' F2 U F2 D L2 F R2 U R' U' L D' U' 
U' R' D2 B F D U' L D' F2 L' B' U' F2 U' L2 D' F2 L' F L' F2 R F U 
F2 L2 B R' L2 F U R' L U D2 R L' U F B2 L2 R' B' R D F B R' F' 
R' D B D2 B D R2 D' F2 U L B U' L D' U B' U' D R2 D U' B' L2 R 
F' L2 D2 U B2 R U B F' U2 D2 L R2 U' B' R U2 L R' D' U F' D R U 
D2 B' D' L B2 U2 F U' B2 R' B' D2 L2 D' R L' F R U' B' U' B D2 U F' 
L2 R D2 U B R2 L2 B U2 B D' R' F2 B' D2 R' F' U2 L B' L B2 L' B' D 
F2 D' L B R' U' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 L U F2 D R' F' L B' D2 R' U F' D 
R2 U' L2 D R L D2 R F R2 B' F L' D L' U' D' F2 D B' U B' D F2 U 
L' F R B' F2 R2 L' F R2 L2 D' U F B' R2 D R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U D2 
U2 R2 U F' L' B2 R' D2 R2 F D R U D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 R' D2 
R2 D F' U L2 B' U F D2 L F B' R' D' U F' U L2 F L U' R B R B 
U2 D2 F U B U' F' U2 F L2 B D2 U2 B' U R' F' D' R2 L B' R B U L 
L' U L R B' D2 U L D2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R D F B' D B' U2 F' U2 D' F' 
U2 F' R' L D2 U2 L R' U2 D2 F L' B D' F' U' D R L' B' R F' U' R U' 
L2 F' L' B U B F2 R2 L' U2 L' F L2 F2 B' R' D2 B2 U F D R' D' B' R' 
L2 R F2 U R' U2 R' D' B' L' R' D' L' U' F' B' U2 B F' R2 B' R2 B' R B 
B' L' R2 F2 D U2 L2 B' R' D U' F2 D U2 B R' B2 U2 D R2 D' R2 L' U2 D 
L' B2 U' R' U B2 L2 D2 F' B L' D2 R L' U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B2 D U2 L F U' 
R L2 D2 B' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' B' R F2 U' B2 D' U F2 L2 B2 U' B' R D' 
L' U R U2 L R2 D2 L' D' B' F' L2 U R2 F2 R2 L B2 L' F U' D F' B2 U 
L' U B R B' U F L' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 R' B F U B L R' D' U2 B 
F2 L2 B2 F R' D2 B2 F' D U2 R2 U D F' U F2 L' B' F U2 L2 D2 L2 B U 
U D L F2 U D' F2 L' U' B L2 D B' D' R B L D2 F' R F B D U' B2 
D R2 L' B2 D2 B U' R' L2 F L F' B2 U' F' B U2 R' F B2 D F2 U L2 B' 
L F L R F' R' D' F2 B' L2 U' D' B R2 F U2 F U2 F' U R2 D' F L' D' 
B' L2 F2 R2 U' R D F2 D L B' R2 D2 B F2 R2 B' D B2 F2 U R B D L' 
B U' B L' F' D' F2 U' D2 B2 F2 U2 R' U B2 F' R' U' L' B2 D2 L B2 L' R 
D2 F D2 L' R F' R2 B2 R2 F' L D' B' R2 B D' U' F2 U' D' L U B' R' B 
R2 D L F' U L' R2 D' U B2 L' U B R' L2 F2 D' R' L F' B R2 U' R B' 
B2 U' B L2 F D' F' L2 B L2 F R F2 B' L F2 L' U R2 D F2 B' U2 F R' 
L R2 D' L' R B' D R2 U B L2 D' U L2 U' F' D2 U2 F L2 F' R' U F' R 
B2 U B R2 D F' U2 B' R' B2 R B' U' B F R D2 F2 L' B' D B2 D F U2 
R2 U2 B2 U B' F' L' B2 L R' D2 B2 U2 B' F2 L' B' F' R2 B' L' B F L2 R 
R2 F U2 L2 F' R D' F2 U B F U' F2 R2 U L D2 B' F' L' D' U F U R2 
D2 U' L' D F B' R' B U2 F' U' D' R' D2 F B' R U D' B F' L U' B2 D2 
L U' F' D2 U2 F2 R' L D L' R' U2 D B2 R' D' B U' L2 R2 D L F L' R' 
R' D R2 B' R' U2 R L D2 U L' B2 F D' B L' F R2 F2 U R L2 U2 B' F 
F D2 U' F2 B2 U' L' U' L' F2 B2 L' B U2 R L D2 L D2 R D2 F2 B D U 
R F2 L2 F2 B L' D' R2 F2 D' F L2 B D B U2 B2 L F B2 L' D R2 U D2 
F R2 F2 D2 L2 D' U F R F2 R' U2 B' R D B2 U F2 L B2 U2 B F2 D L 
L2 D2 R' U' L' U R L B' D' F2 L D' F U2 B' R' F' U' R2 U2 L2 R2 F' L 
L F L D2 F L' B2 U F R U L R F D' F' B L F U' F2 B' U2 L' D' 
F' U L2 B R D' B2 D' L2 U' B' F2 D2 L' B' D2 U' F L R B2 U2 F L U' 
U F' L' F2 U' F L' D2 B F' D U F' U2 R D2 F B U B2 R2 D2 R L B2 
U D2 R F2 B R' F2 R2 U' B2 D B' U' L2 F' U D2 L2 B' R' D F2 L2 D' B' 
R' D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' D R2 L' U L2 B2 R D L' F R' D2 B2 L2 B2 
B' F2 R2 B' F' L' B L' D2 R2 B R' D' F' R U' B' U' L' F' D2 B' R2 L' F2 
U' R B' F L2 D2 B R' B F2 R2 B2 L B L R2 U2 L2 R B L B' D2 U2 F' 
R' B2 F U D B F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L B2 U F' D U' F R L U D' R2 B' 
L B2 F2 L2 B' U' B2 U D B2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 L' R' U R' F' L' R' F B2 L 
R U' R' D' U B' U' F' U2 B2 R' F D' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R L' U2 R D2 L' 
F L B' F2 D' U2 F L' U' D' F2 R U' B L U2 L U R F' L' D2 R2 D2 U 
D R' F D2 B' F' R U L' F2 D L' B' D R B' L2 F L' F' D' L U2 F2 B' 
U' D' F B' L' R' F2 B D2 L2 D' R2 U' L B' L F2 U' L' U' L U B' F D' 
F B2 D' F L' B' D' U2 B2 F2 R U F B' L2 U' B2 D' L' F' U' R B2 L R' 
U D L R F' B' L2 R U2 L2 R2 D' F' D' U' L2 D L' B D2 L2 D' L U2 R 
F L' B' L' B U F B' D2 B F' L' R' B L' F' D' F U L2 F' B U F2 R' 
D' L' R B2 R' U' F R L F' U' B' F' U2 L2 R F L2 F L' B2 D' L2 D2 U2 
D' L' B' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F L2 U2 F' D' R' B2 L' F2 R' D2 B L2 B' R U' R 
U2 F' B D' R F' D' L R' F2 D L F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 B' U R D' 
F2 B D B' F' D L F2 D2 F' U' L R' B2 D F2 B2 U D' F' R2 L2 F2 D2 L 
R2 F D' F2 R2 L' F R F U' B2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' D' R2 B2 F L' R2 U' B L' 
F B' L R D L' U D F R' B' F' D' U2 B R2 D L2 U2 D2 L B' R2 B' U2 
B L U2 R' D U B' U2 R F R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B U' R2 L U' R D' B' U L2 
D' B R' F' R2 F B' L' R2 F2 B D R D' B R F L' F R' B2 L' R' D' R2 
R' D2 F' U2 R' L B' D U R' L2 D' B' F2 U' D2 F2 D B U' R U F2 U2 B' 
U F D R2 B D' R B' D2 R' D' B L F' L' F D2 U2 R L D U2 B2 R' F2 
D F2 B R L2 D' R2 F D' B U' F2 L2 B U L U L2 R D L U2 R' F' B2 
F2 U2 F' U D2 R2 D' U F2 L F' B R' F2 L D' R' F L' B' L2 D' L2 B' R2 
D2 R' D R2 L' F R L' U' D F R' B' F' L2 F' B' L' D L' F B' U B L' 
U' R' B L' D2 R2 B U R' B D B' D2 R2 F2 U2 F B' D2 F D' U2 L2 D' R' 
B2 L' D2 U' B F' R U' L D B F' U B' L' B' U2 F2 D F' B' D L R' D2 
D U2 B2 F U' B' L2 B D2 L' B R' L B R2 U' L' U2 B' R' L' F2 L F L 
D2 U L2 B2 R L' D R' U2 B F2 L' R2 F2 B2 L2 D R B2 F2 R2 F L2 B2 U2 
L R2 D' L F U D2 R D' U B2 D2 L' R' B U F2 D U2 B' F D F' D B2 
F U' R2 L' B' F' D' L2 U D' F L F B' L2 D2 R F' B R D L2 B U2 D' 
R2 F' D2 L' U L2 U' R U2 B2 L' F2 L2 B2 L F' L' U' F U L D2 R' F2 U' 
U F R D' R2 F U2 L' R U' B' F' D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 R U B2 U2 F' R2 
B2 L R2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 F B2 U2 F2 R D2 R B' L2 D' B' R' L F2 B' U2 F' 
B' D' B2 R B2 U2 D2 F U R2 F U' D2 B' D B' F U' L2 B L B' D' R' U' 
R' L' F2 R U2 B2 D2 R U2 F' L F2 L F2 R F2 R D2 B2 R F2 R L' F2 R' 
D2 R2 F' B2 L U2 R' F' L' D2 R B R' L' B R U2 R' F U2 F U2 D2 F2 L 
B' R B2 L2 R2 D2 L B' D R2 U B' U2 R2 L2 F D F U2 L U' D2 B2 D2 R' 
F2 R2 D2 F L B2 U2 F2 L' F U' R2 U R U' B D F' D R L' D' F' R' U2 
L2 B D U2 B' F2 D R B L' U L B' R' D B' R B F U' L' U' F' R' D 
R' B' R2 U2 B' U' F L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R' L2 B F U2 D' F B2 R' D' F2 B 
F B R2 L' F2 L2 F' R2 U' F D B' L2 U D2 L2 B2 L2 R' D R' U2 D2 L' B2 
D L' F U B' F2 U' B' L U F2 L U' F2 B U' B2 U2 B2 F L R F L' D' 
B L B F R2 B' U2 R' U L D L' B F2 R2 F R2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D 
R B D F2 B D2 F' U2 F' L R2 D2 F U2 D2 F' R L' F R2 U2 R2 D R2 B 
L' R B L U F' R2 F' D' B F R B F U R2 U' L2 B' U B' L R' D' U 
U' R' B' F U' L' F B U2 B F' D' R' B' L2 D R' F' D' R2 L2 B F' U F 
U D2 L2 R U' F' D B' R' F2 D' F2 R B' R2 D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 F' B' L' D 
D2 R L' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R' B' D B2 L2 R2 U2 R' D B' D' F' U' D B R' D' 
D2 R2 D2 R B2 L2 U2 F' R2 L' B2 D2 R' D F' R U2 L U' L D L B' U2 L' 
R' L D' B' F R2 B' F2 L' U R' D R' L' B2 L U L' U R2 D' F2 L D L2 
L2 D U R U2 R B R' B' F D2 B F' L' U' F2 R D2 B' F L B D2 B2 D2 
R2 L F2 L2 F' L2 B' F R U' B2 D2 F' L' F R' B R2 F' B' U' F2 L2 B F 
B R2 L D2 U2 L' B2 D' R2 U2 D2 B' D' F' B' D2 B U F2 D B' D' B D2 U2 
D F' L2 R U' F' U' L2 B R2 B D2 U2 R' B2 R B F D' L' U2 F L2 D2 R2 
L' R' B U2 F' R2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R D' L2 F' B2 R2 D2 L R' U D2 R2 
D2 L2 F B' L' B' F2 R2 L' B2 L' D' R B R2 B' D' B F2 L2 B' D' B' L' B2 
R2 D B R' D F2 D2 F L R' U D' F R' B' D L' D' L D R B D' B2 F 
U' B F' R D2 B2 L2 B2 R D U' F' B2 D' B L' U2 R' B U' L F L' R2 U 
F D F B2 D F' U L U R2 D2 F' U' R2 D2 L R U D2 L R D' R' B' D2 
B2 F2 U' B R L2 F2 B' L2 U2 L R' F' L2 D2 F L' D R' L' F' B D2 L' U2 
L' R2 D U2 L2 D' L F' D' F D L' F2 U' D L B U R2 B R U' D R U' 
F2 L R U L' D B' F R L' D' F' B U2 B2 L' U F D R2 L2 U' L2 R2 D2 
B' F2 U2 L B2 L B' D R' L2 D2 R' B F' D2 F R2 L U2 D F2 L D2 L B 
F' B' R B2 R D' U' F2 R2 B U L' R F B' D' L R2 U F' R2 U' L2 D' B2 
F' L' U F' L' D L U' B2 F2 D R2 F' B' U2 R D' U2 F L U' F' D2 F2 D' 
U' B2 D2 L B2 D B' L' R2 D' R' L2 U' B2 D R2 F U2 L D' U L2 R U2 F2 
R F2 L B' R2 D' L' R B R F2 D2 U F' L2 D2 R L' D F2 L2 R2 F2 L D 
D' L2 D' B L U B L' R' U' D B2 R D' F' L2 F' B' U2 B' D' R2 F2 D B2 
L U' R F2 B U R2 U D' L' F U' L D U2 L R F B' R2 D U' F' L R2 
D2 R L' U' L U B' R' L' U2 R U2 R F U L F' R' F' D2 U' B' U2 F B 
D2 B2 R2 F B2 R D F L' D2 R' L2 U F D' U' L' F2 L' D L D' B F2 L 
R2 L' D' B L U2 D R2 U' F' U' D F' D2 F' R2 F2 D R2 U2 D2 L' U' R2 B 
U' B2 L D2 F2 R L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B F2 U' R D R2 D' L U2 B' R D' 
R2 F R' L2 B2 R2 F L R' F' R2 B' U D' R' F2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 D F2 D2 R 
B2 L B L D' L' B L' R U F2 B2 D F' L F U' R F2 R' F2 U L R' D 
R D B' U' D2 F2 U2 B' U2 D L' D L' R D R' F L B U F' R D2 R D 
L U' R' L' D B D U2 F R' U2 F B' R2 U2 L' R' D2 U2 B2 R2 B' U2 L F' 
L2 U' R2 L' B R' U2 L U2 F2 U' F2 D2 U F' B U D B2 R B' D' U F2 R2 
B2 R B' D F' U' L' F' R' L' F2 U R L' D' R F2 R B2 R F' U D F' R' 
U2 D F' B' D' U2 L' U' R2 B2 F' D F' L B2 D2 F U2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 F 
B' L R2 B U' F2 D U2 R U F D' L R2 U' B' L D2 R2 B2 U B' F' D' R 
B2 R2 F B2 D2 U' L2 D F U F2 L B' R2 U' F2 L2 B' L F U2 D2 F' U' B' 
R' U' B' F' L' U' F2 L' D R' D2 R2 B' U L' F' L2 F' R' D' B F' R U' B2 
B' R2 F L2 B F2 R L' F' U R' L2 U' R2 B' L2 U2 R' B2 R D B' U L' F 
R D F2 R' L F' R2 D' B2 U' D F L R2 F2 R' U2 R' D2 F' B D F2 R U 
B L2 B2 D' B D2 B D' B2 F2 D B' U B' F2 R L F B' U' B' U' B2 L2 F' 
B2 F2 D2 U F U2 R' F B R2 U2 D B2 L B D' R2 B D F L2 D' L2 R U 
U' D B R2 L2 D U2 R2 D R' D L' D U B U' R B F U D2 L' U' L' D' 
F2 L2 B' R D L F U2 R U' L B2 F2 D F' D F' D' F2 L' R2 B U F2 R2 
L' D2 U F R B D L' U' B2 U F R' U' B' U L' U' B2 D R D' R' U B' 
U' D B2 U B2 R2 F U' D R' U D2 L2 R B L U2 D2 L' D L F U' B' U' 
U' D2 F' D' U B2 F U2 D2 R2 U' L R U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R U' R F R B 
F2 R2 B2 F' R' L2 D R2 F B U R2 F U' L2 F2 B L2 F2 R' B D2 F' R' L2 
D2 U' B U D R2 F D' U2 B2 L D2 L2 B F2 L2 D2 R' B' F2 R' D' U2 F' B2 
L' U' D2 F' D' L' D B2 L2 B L R F R2 B F U2 L R U L F2 L B2 F 
F B2 L R' U2 F' D' B R2 B L2 R2 U B2 F R2 U R2 D U R2 U' R' L' B 
F B' L' D L2 U B U2 F2 U F' B' R F R' D F' L U F2 R L' D2 L2 U' 
B' D U2 R U L2 U' F' D2 B2 F' D L2 B' R' F2 L' U' D2 L2 B D' R U2 D2 
U L R U2 B U2 D' R2 F' U B' L2 F L2 D' L' B D2 L' D F2 D' L B' F' 
L' F2 L' R2 D U R2 B L' B2 U B2 D' L F' R F L R' F2 U2 R L2 D L 
D U2 L' B' F' R D' B D' L' U' R2 F U D2 L' R' F' B' U' F R' L' D2 R' 
F D F' L' F R2 B' R D' B' D' L F2 R' F U L B R L' B2 F' U2 L U' 
R2 D R U B' U2 D B' F' R' F' D' B2 R' D' U F2 D' B2 L D2 F2 R2 U B2 
B' U' L2 U2 D2 F D F2 D' F' R' F2 U' B L2 D R U D2 F2 L F2 D B D 
R' D2 F2 U F' B R U2 B2 L2 R' B2 D' F2 U2 L B2 F' D' B' L' U' F' L B2 
L' F2 L2 R D2 B' R' B2 R F' B L F2 U' R' L U2 B R L2 D2 L B' F' L' 
R2 B L U' R2 B D2 L' R B2 D' U R2 U B L2 F L' F R' B2 U' D F L2 
F2 L2 B' F2 R B2 F2 U D2 R' L B' R' L2 F R2 L' F2 D' F2 B R2 L2 F2 L2 
U2 L' R F' U L' D' L F D2 L F2 B D2 F2 D' U F2 B L' F2 U B2 F R2 
D F' B' R B U2 R2 F2 D R' U2 B D2 F L2 R F2 L' D' U R' B' U B R 
B' F' D' L R' F' D2 R2 L2 F R L B2 L F2 R2 F2 U R B D2 B F U' B 
F2 L' F U2 L D2 L D' L' U D2 R2 B U' R' D R U' B2 L' U B R F L' 
F2 D' B2 R' D U2 B' L' R2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' R2 U' L D2 U R2 U L2 D2 B2 F 
R B U F2 D' L' B2 R2 L' B L' B' D' L2 R U F' R F2 L2 D' B' U2 F2 L 
R U2 B' D U' B' U' D' R2 B U' D' B2 L F B L2 D' R2 L' D' B' R' B' R 
L U2 F2 R2 B' U' R' F2 U B' F' D2 U' B F R2 L' F' U B' F2 D R' U' L' 
F2 L B F2 U R2 U F2 B2 L' U2 D2 F' L D L' U D2 B D2 L' R D2 B' F' 
L2 F' B' D2 B2 U2 D2 L' B' F R' U L2 U2 B F L B F' U2 D F B2 L U' 
D2 F B2 R2 B2 F2 D U' L2 D2 B' R' D' B' U' R2 B D' U2 B U R D' F B' 
L D' F2 B2 L F2 L' B D F2 U' B' L' F2 R2 D B' F L R' U R' D U2 R 
L2 B' F' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D2 L B F R2 F' U' F B' L U' R D R' F2 U F 
L F U' B2 R' F U' D F L U2 L' D' R D2 F2 B R U' R' D' L R2 D2 L' 
F D F' R D2 L2 U R' U' R U2 B2 U2 R U' D L2 F B D2 U L R' U D 
D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' F2 U' L' D2 B F R B U' F2 R L U' R' L' D' F' R U2 
L2 D2 R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 B L2 F' R' F2 L2 F2 B' D L D R2 U' L2 F 
L2 B2 F' U' F L D F2 L2 D2 R L2 B2 L2 U' L F2 U2 R B2 U' L' D' L2 B 
R F' L' F' B' L' F2 B U' B L' R2 F' R' U D L F2 R B2 F R F' L D 
U' L' D' U2 R2 B2 L2 U D2 B' U' L2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 L B' D2 B2 L D B' D2 
U L2 F2 U2 R' F2 L D2 F' B U D2 L' D' B2 L' F D2 B' D' B' R2 F' D2 R' 
D B U' L' R' U' D2 F' U R L' F' R' L2 B' D2 F D' R' B2 R' D F' B' U2 
D2 L' F B U' L2 D' F2 D2 R B2 R' D2 U' L' R D' F B2 L F2 B' L2 B2 U' 
B L' R2 B F U R2 D2 R' F' L2 F R' L2 U' B' U' R' B' U F B R' D' U' 
D B2 F' U R2 L2 D2 F U F U B F2 D' B' L' U F B' D2 F' B' R' B' L2 
B F2 D U L' F B R' D F B D L' F B R2 F' D2 B D R' L' F2 D R2 
R' D F R L D2 F' L F2 U' R2 U2 D2 L F' U' L' D' L2 B' L2 B2 U' F L2 
R F2 D2 F D' R D B2 L' D' F2 D' F B2 D B2 L' R2 F' U' B' R D R F 
R' U' F B' U2 L F' U L2 F' L' U2 D2 R B2 U' R' D' R2 U2 D B' R' U2 F2 
U2 D2 R2 B' F2 D F' U' D2 B2 D' L' R B L2 R F' B' U R' F2 U F2 U' L2 
B2 U2 B' R2 L D R D' U2 R' B2 D B R D2 R U L F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' D2 
B' R F2 R' U' B2 D R' U2 L B L' F' D' L F' L F2 R D2 F2 U B2 F' U2 
R D U2 R' F' R' L B D2 L B' R D2 F' B' L2 R B2 R2 D2 R U' L B' D 
L R D' R B2 D2 F' R2 F B D2 U L2 D2 U' F' R F2 R' U2 R' U B2 D R 
R D' F' R2 U L R F L U D2 B2 F' L U2 F' L' F' B' R' D' U2 F B' L 
L' R U2 R2 F2 D L' B' U' B L2 D U2 L U2 L F' D2 L2 B' U2 B' U' D2 B 
D' R2 U' F2 B2 R D L F D2 R' F R2 L' F R F2 D' U L2 U' F B' L2 R 
D' U' R2 U' F' D2 L F D F2 L2 U D L2 R' U B F2 D' R' B' F' L U2 L' 
D2 F2 L2 F U R2 D2 F U2 B2 F2 D L' B F U' R' L U D F B2 L R B' 
L' B' F' U D2 B2 U F2 B' R2 B F' U R' U' R' D L' D B' R F L2 D2 R 
F U2 L D' L2 U2 D B2 R' U B L U2 D' B L' D F2 U F' R2 F R B2 U 
L2 B R D' U' L' B L2 D L B' D U R B2 F L' U L U' L2 U' L2 R B' 
L F' D' R2 U2 D2 L2 B R2 F D' R2 L B U2 B2 D' L U' F U F2 U B2 R2 
F' L F2 D' U' R2 U2 B L2 R F' B U L R F U B' L' B' L2 D' L2 F L2 
B F' R F D' F2 B2 D2 U2 L D R2 L2 U' L B L2 D B' R' B' D B2 D' L' 
D2 U2 L2 U R L2 U B D2 B2 R2 B R2 D' F2 B2 R' D' F' U F' B' U2 D L' 
D' U' F2 R B' R2 U2 F U2 B2 L R D' B2 F2 U' L' U2 D' F R' L2 D2 R2 D2 
F D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' D2 L' R2 B' R2 D U2 B R D2 U L2 F U' B' R2 
D' B' L' U L' U' L' D' U2 B' D R2 D2 R D' L2 U' R' U' B R2 U L' U2 D' 
F' L2 U R2 D' B U' L' D' L2 F U2 L' B D L2 U' B2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 L F2 
R L2 B D B' R' D2 F2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' F' B2 D2 R' L' U' R' D' R' L2 U 
U2 D F' B2 R2 L' B2 L' U L2 R' F U B' U B R2 F2 B R2 B2 R L2 F R2 
L2 F' B2 D B2 D' R2 B U F2 R2 U L R2 F B2 U F' R' U2 D R2 B2 L2 D 
D F2 D' R' U2 L F L' R' D B2 R' U' B D2 R' F2 R' D' L F2 R' F2 D' F 
L2 B D2 U' B F L2 F2 B2 D2 U B U' R2 B F' U2 B2 U L D' F L' F R' 
B' U' L' D' R2 L U2 D' B2 L2 D2 L R' U R2 D2 B2 F U' D R L' F R2 B 
B R' F' R' D' R' F2 L' R2 U2 D2 R' L F' B2 D' R' L' F' L' F U R' U B 
F B U2 L' R B R' U' L R F2 U D2 L2 U' R L2 B' U' B L' U' F' U B' 
D F2 R F' B2 R' U' L F2 R D2 R' U2 L U' L' R D' L2 D R' F2 R' U D 
B' D2 F' B R2 L D L U2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D' R B2 D U' F2 U R L' U' F' L 
R2 F2 U' D2 F' B' R F2 L F B2 D F2 U2 D B2 L2 B2 R' D R2 D2 L' B2 R' 
B R2 B L U2 B' R U' F L2 D' L R2 U2 L R2 B' R' F' B2 L' R' U2 D2 F 
F2 L U' D F2 U' R2 F2 R' B F L2 F' R2 L F R' B' U2 B2 L2 R' F D' L 
U2 B' D' L2 B2 F D F2 D' B' U' B D R2 U' B' L2 B L' B R2 L' B2 F' U 
F2 R' F2 L R U' L' D2 F L' F' U R' D2 R L' D2 B2 U' R' B U' F B' D 
L D2 U F' B2 U' R' B' R D B2 R' U' R' U L R' U2 L B' U F' B D2 R' 
U L' B2 U2 D' L' B2 L F2 D' F B' R2 L2 B' D U' R' F2 U2 F U2 L B D 
B' U B2 F L U F R' D R U L' F B' D' B R F2 R U' F' D2 R F B' 
R' D L' R2 B D B' D' F' U2 L F' R L U D2 F B' D2 U2 F2 D' R' L2 U 
B L' R' B R' F2 R' L' D' L R' U R L U2 B D' L F2 R U B L R B 
L2 U' L F' D U' L' U L2 B2 F2 U2 D2 R' U L' R' B U B2 F2 L' F2 L U' 
B' L2 F R L2 F2 R B2 D B2 R2 L' B D2 U2 F B R2 U B2 U L R U2 D 
D' L' D B L R2 F' U2 L2 F' B' D2 B D2 L R2 B' R' B2 R2 D F B2 L2 U2 
D L2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 R' D' U2 F' D R2 U D2 R B2 D' R' L2 U' F' L U' R2 
U' R2 F' L2 U' R2 L D F' B R2 L' D2 F' B2 L B U R' D F2 U' F2 B' U' 
U' F' R U' L' D2 L B' F2 D2 F' L' D2 U2 R2 F D L F B2 R' L' F D' B2 
D U2 B' U' R U' R' B' L' R2 B2 F' U D R2 B' U F D U2 R2 L2 U2 F' D' 
B U F' B' U F2 B2 L' D2 B2 R F D' U B2 R2 F' U B' R D F2 L' F' L2 
L' R U' L F L2 R2 D B F' R2 L' U2 L2 R F' D2 R' D L2 D R' F' R' U 
R2 L2 U2 L' D' R2 L2 D2 B R' B D' R' B' D R' U L2 F L2 F' U2 B2 L D2 
R2 B U' L' B2 U2 B2 R' B' L2 R' D' L2 B' L B' F2 D2 B U R2 L2 F2 U2 L 
B R2 F2 U2 R B R2 F' B U' D2 B2 D' F2 B L' D2 U B' D L2 F R2 U2 L' 
R2 D B U D2 F R2 F2 D L2 R' B L U L2 U R' D L D' F2 R D' L' R 
R' U L2 D2 L' F2 B' D F D2 U2 R' U2 L D B' R2 F' R U2 F L' D U2 F' 
F2 B2 R L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 U' B' R' F' B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 D L B 
B' L B D L R D2 U F R' L' D' B L' R F' B R2 F L U D R' L2 B 
U B' L' B L2 F R' L' U R F' R D B D' B D2 L2 R D' U' F2 B D' B 
B' R' U2 R2 B U R2 D2 L2 U' D B2 L' U B' L2 U' D2 B' D2 F2 L' R' F2 L' 
B' F D F2 L U D L2 U' R' B' F2 U' D B U' R2 L B2 L' D F2 D2 R' D2 
R' F2 L2 B L' R2 D R L2 D' F' R' F2 D' L2 D U' B L D2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 
D B2 R' B' D' L2 F L2 B' L' R2 F' B2 U2 F B2 R B D U F' L U' L' D 
B' F R F R' F2 U2 F' B' R2 U2 F B' U' R' F2 R D R' U2 B R U' D F2 
B' F' R2 D2 F' D' R' F' D2 R' U R D' F' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 F' U2 B U' 
B' R2 F U2 F2 U' R F2 R' F' L2 R2 D' R2 U' D2 R' D' U' R' U' F R' L B2 
R2 B U2 B' D' R U F B' L2 R D2 L' U' D2 F2 L U L R2 F' L2 R' B2 D' 
L F2 B' L2 B F2 R2 F' U' L' R2 U R F' R' F B' R' D' B' L' D' F D' B' 
D R2 D' L2 B' R F' B' R U' D' R' L2 U2 L' B' R' B' L R2 U D L D2 F' 
R2 U' B' L R F' U' L' U' F' L' B2 U R2 L2 U B U D R L B' D U2 F2 
F B L' D F' R' L' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 F R' L B2 L' F B2 R' D2 B L 
F' L B L' D' F2 L' B L2 R B' R' L' D B2 L' U D' R' B F' D' L' F R' 
U D2 F L2 F U2 D' L2 U' L R' D2 L' R' D L' U2 D' R F' B L' B R' D' 
D2 L' B U' F R2 D B2 F' R2 B' R' F2 D2 L' F2 D2 F R2 F' D B' D' R2 F' 
L2 D' L2 R2 D' U' R' F R B' L2 U2 L B2 L2 R' U F2 B' R2 D2 F R F2 R 
U R' D L' D B R D' F' U L D U' F D2 B' F D' F2 L' D L' R U F' 
F2 U' D2 L' F' U' L' U' F U F' B2 D2 B R' L D2 R2 D B2 L2 R U2 D B 
B2 U' L' F U' R' B' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' U B2 U L2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F' D F L 
D2 L U' R2 F U D2 L' B2 U' L' F B L2 U2 B R' B2 L' D2 B2 R D' L B2 
F' B L D B D2 R' L B2 F D' F U D' R2 B' R2 F' R' U R' U B' R' B' 
B' R2 F' U2 B2 R2 F R' L' B2 F2 L U B' U' R' L' F' B L R U' F D' F' 
B2 D2 F U R L' B U' R' F' L' D' L' F D' B2 L' F' B R' L D L2 U2 F' 
R2 D2 F D U' B U D F2 U D L R2 D L U2 B F2 D U2 B2 R D' R' U 
D F' R' B2 U' R' U' D B' U2 L F2 D R2 U D B F' U B U2 L' D' B D2 
B L' F2 D2 L2 U' B' U R F2 B L2 F2 L2 F L2 R2 B R2 D R2 U2 B L' F' 
F2 B U' D' R L2 B R B' R B' R' U R2 F' R' D2 L' B U' R2 B U2 L' F' 
R2 F2 B' U2 L' R U2 L' D U R' U' L R' D2 F2 B2 U2 F R' F L2 U2 F L2 
R' F2 B2 D U' R' U' F' B' D2 U' L2 D2 B D L2 D' B' L R D2 U' L' U' D 
D R2 B' L F' D2 U B' R' L' B' F R' U' F D L' B D2 L2 R2 U' R' B' R 
U' R2 U2 L2 R' B' R B2 L D F U D' L' U2 L B' R2 L2 F R' D' F2 U L 
R D2 F' D U2 R D2 L' F2 L B2 R' U F2 R' L' B L R' F' L' D' B' U' D' 
F2 R2 D' F2 L R F L' D' U B' D2 L2 B L' U F L U' B F R U' D R 
R' L' F D' B L F R2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L' B U L' R' B F2 D2 F' D F' L 
U' R2 D L U' R D2 L' B L B R' B D2 U' F B U2 B' R L2 B F2 R2 D 
B2 U D2 L D2 B' D U B L' F' D2 F' L B2 L2 B' L' U L2 U L B R F2 
L B' F U2 R D' U2 L2 D2 U F2 B' D' L' F2 B' L2 D' B2 U R2 L F2 D' R' 
F' U B' R' D' B2 R2 B' F2 D B' L R' B L' F' U F2 B' L U' D' F R2 D 
B L' B2 U2 B L F' R' U' D' L2 R F' U2 D2 B D' B' L' F D' F' L R2 F2 
U R D B2 U F2 R2 L2 B2 L U D2 R D U2 F2 U F' B R' D2 F2 U' B' R' 
B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R' U' R2 B' L2 F' L' D' F D' F2 L B' U D2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 
B L' F U L2 B D R' D2 R B R' L F D' F' R U L' F U B2 D' F2 U 
U B' R2 F U D L' F2 D' L' D U' R B2 R D R2 B D' F2 B R F2 B R2 
F' R B2 U L2 D F2 D' L' F D' L' B' F' U' B U B R' L' B2 R' D' L' B 
D' L2 B' R D' U' F' L' R U' D2 L R2 F B2 D R D R' F2 U' F R2 B2 D2 
D2 U' F L2 B R' L2 U R2 B F' D' F2 D' U2 F2 R' B2 L D R' U2 F B' L' 
B' D L' F' D R2 U2 B' L2 R2 U L2 F2 B2 D L2 B' L2 D2 B L' F' L' F' U' 
R' F2 U' D R' B' R U2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' R' B L F' B R2 F' 
R2 L' U' R' U F' L2 U F D' B' L U2 R' B2 D R U R2 F B' L U F L' 
D' U B' F R' D R' D' B' F2 L' F U2 L' B D2 B' L D2 B2 F L' F' L2 B 
B' U2 D R L' B' F U2 R2 L2 U F' L' U' L' U B' D2 F D2 U' B2 D L2 F2 
F L D' F' B' R' L2 F' L' B2 F R L D' R F R2 L' D2 F B2 U' B' F' D2 
B2 R F R D' B' D' R2 L F' B D2 R U2 B R' F L2 B F2 U' R' B2 D2 L 
R2 U2 R D2 L R2 D L2 R2 U2 D' F2 U2 B' L D' R2 U D' F2 R B D2 F U 
R' D' L2 F L' U2 D' L' B L' U' B' U B L B' U2 L2 B' R' F' R B U D2 
D F2 B2 D L' D' B2 D2 B' F L R U2 D2 R' U' B D L2 B' U2 D2 R2 L2 F2 
L' F D2 F R2 F B2 D' L' D B' U' R U R F' L2 B F R F2 B' L2 B' U' 
D' F' L2 U R L' F D' L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' R' F2 D U B2 U R2 U B' D B' 
F' R B2 R' F2 B D' F' D B' D' R L2 B' L' F2 D L2 B2 U D R' B U' F2 
F U2 R' F' R2 U' L R F2 R2 F2 R U D2 F D' F2 L' R2 D2 R L2 U L' R 
U2 L D2 B R L2 U2 R' L2 U2 D2 L2 U' B' L F U D F2 L2 B R2 U' F2 D 
L B2 U R U2 L' U2 L D2 F2 D2 B L2 B U2 D R B L' B R2 U' R B F2 
R' L' U R2 U F' D L2 F2 B2 R2 F2 U R' F L2 U' F2 D' U B' F' D B' D' 
D R' L D2 B2 L' B' R' U R D U R L U F D' R D' B2 F2 U2 R B' L2 
F2 B' U2 L' U' L2 R2 U' R U' L' R2 F D U B2 F L' D U' F L' R2 B' U' 
B2 D' B' L R' D' R' U D L' B2 D' B' U2 D B' R' F' B L D B L2 B' F2 
B R' D2 F B' L F2 D2 U2 B' F2 U' B2 U2 R' D' L2 F2 R2 B' U L D2 R' F2 
F L B2 F' D2 R2 U D2 L R' D' F B U' R' D U' F' B2 R' L D2 L' F' L 
D2 U' R2 F' L U2 B2 F2 U' D F R2 D2 F2 L' F U2 L2 R' F' U B' F2 L2 F2 
B2 U' R' U2 B2 L R' B2 D U F D R D2 L2 B2 F R2 D' R L' F' R' U D2 
B2 R L U' L' B L2 R B F' D2 U R D L2 U L' D B L U2 L U2 L2 B' 
D U R F U2 F2 U' B' D' B2 F L' R F' R' D2 U F2 B2 U2 D2 F' L2 U' F 
B L F2 L2 D2 R2 F L' F' L2 R2 F' R B D L' F L' F U' R' F2 L' D F' 
L2 B2 L U2 F' D R' U R U2 F' L2 U B F2 U B2 D' L R2 B2 D' F D2 B' 
D2 B' F2 L2 R' F' R' F2 L D' U F2 U B' U B D' F2 U2 F L' B2 F2 D B 
B D2 F2 B' U' D2 B2 U2 B2 R' D B2 R U' B' R D B' U2 D2 F2 R D2 F R 
F D' U' R U' L F' D2 R2 L D' U' F2 D' R' B' F' R B2 F2 U' L2 B D2 L2 
B' U F' D' F' D R U' B' F' L' U D' R' U L R' F L2 U2 R2 L2 B U' R2 
U L' D R B D2 U2 B2 L' D2 R' U' R2 U2 L2 U2 D' B' U' F' U' L D R B2 
R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 D' R2 B' D' L' R F' R' D2 L2 R U' R2 L2 U B' D L B 
U R' D' B' U R' D2 B' R L' D' F2 L2 F L2 U F' U' B' L U2 L B R' L' 
L U' B D' L' B F' L2 F R2 D2 L F D' R L2 D2 L' D' U R' B2 R2 B U 
L F' R2 F' U2 F U F2 B' R2 B L B2 L F' B2 R L F U' B2 L2 B U' F' 
R F R' D2 L' D2 F' U' D R2 L2 F2 L R' B' D' F2 R' D2 U2 F' R2 F' B R2 
B' L2 U' R' D2 B U2 D2 F' L R' F' U D2 B' D2 R' U2 D' F B2 U' B R2 U' 
R' U D2 B2 U F2 B D U' F R U' B R D2 U2 L2 U2 R B U' F' U2 R D2 
D2 B L2 R' B2 U' L U2 B' L D' R D L' D2 F2 B U F L' R' U' B R2 B' 
L2 D R L U' L2 D2 B F L' D2 F2 D R' F' B2 R' U2 F' L F D U2 B2 U 
D2 L D' F' B2 L R U F' B2 L' U F2 D2 B' F' U2 D' L R' U' D R2 U' R 
R U2 F2 D2 U' B' D' L' R2 B' U' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D B2 L' F2 R2 F D2 B2 F' 
L' B R' F L2 R' D2 L' U2 F2 D L2 U2 L' B L F2 R' F2 U2 B2 D L U D 
D' L R D2 L' U D' L' R2 F U2 R' D F D U2 F' U F' D' U2 F2 R2 B U 
L U' D F' U2 D2 F2 D R' F2 D' B F D2 F' R' D F R D2 F' L2 F2 B2 D2 
U' B2 D2 F' D L2 R' B' L' D B2 D R' B F2 U' R F' D2 U' L B L' D F 
L2 U' F' D' R' U B2 D' B U' L' R2 F' R L B F' R D' B' U D' F U' L2 
R D' R2 L' F' U' B2 F D U' F2 L F' R2 B F2 D B2 L B2 R' L2 D L2 D 
F B L2 U' B' R L2 U L F' R2 F2 D2 F' R' F2 D B2 D' R D U2 F' B R 
F' B L D2 F2 D' L' B2 R D L2 F' R' F R' U2 R L' D F U D B' F2 U 
D' F' R2 L B' L U' L2 B D' U2 F L R2 D B2 U2 F2 B D' F2 L' R2 F' U 
R' L2 U2 R L2 D2 U2 R' D2 B2 R' B L D F L' D2 U' F2 D L F2 B U2 L' 
R' U D F' B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R' D' R2 F2 D' R B D' R' D2 R' B' D' U F2 R' 
B U2 F L2 B' F D U2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 B2 F U' F' D' U' R D2 U F R2 D2 
R2 D L F2 D' B' F D' L2 D B D' L F U2 F B2 D2 U' B2 F R L' F L2 
U R2 U2 D L F2 D B L U' D2 L2 U F' D' R2 U2 R' U R B D' R2 B F' 
L' U' F R2 F' L D F2 B2 D2 F' D' R F' B2 D2 F U2 F D' F' R' F2 L' F2 
F' B L U' R2 F2 L F2 L2 B' L U2 L2 R B2 L D U2 B' R F U2 F' B' U2 
R U2 F U2 R2 L2 B D' U' R' U' R' F' U B L D' R2 D' B' R' F' U2 L2 U' 
L2 F2 R2 F' B' R U2 B F U' F' B2 L' U' F2 L' F2 D' U B2 R2 L' U2 R' L 
U' L' B U2 D' B U D' B F2 L U' B' L2 B F' D2 R D2 R' F' R B R2 F' 
F B2 L2 U D B R2 D2 R B U' F U D F R F2 B' U' D F' U2 B' D' U' 
F' B U' D' L R B2 U' L D2 R L' B2 F L D R U' L2 B' R2 L2 B2 F' R 
U' D' B F' R2 F2 B' R2 U L2 U' R L' U2 D2 B2 L' D' R2 L' B D' R F' D' 
L U' L' D L U' D' L U F B' U' F2 B' R' L' F D2 R2 D B' U' F' L' B' 
R B2 L2 R2 F' U F2 L R' D2 B D2 L' B2 R F' L' U2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' 
R' D' L U2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 F L2 B' D B' F L B' D2 B2 R F R2 B U F' 
R' D' L R B F' U2 L' U L2 U F B' R2 U' F2 D F2 D' U2 L2 R B2 D' U' 
L2 U' D' R' B2 D' F R2 L2 F U' R' B2 U2 B U D2 F2 U B' F' D R L' D 
L R U2 B U' R2 L D F2 L2 F' B R2 D' R2 F U B L' B' U2 L2 F B' L2 
L B R L2 D2 U2 F2 D F' U2 R' F U F' D' L U' D2 B' R' D L2 U B2 F2 
U F L2 B' L' R D B2 U' B2 U2 F' U2 D B2 D F' U' B2 L' F' D F' D' R2 
B L' D2 F' D2 B L' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' R U' D2 F' L' B2 R2 B' F U D2 R2 
B2 R' U F' R2 L2 D F2 B' U' R D2 F2 U' L2 D' R D2 L' U2 F' R2 B' L' R 
R' D B2 F' R' L U2 R' L2 B' U L' B D' U R2 F D' B' R' B F2 D B2 D2 
R U L2 U' F B L R U2 F2 U L F2 R' D B R2 B2 D2 B' U R2 D2 F2 R' 
B2 D' L' F2 L' F2 D R' D' F' B R D F2 U R' L2 F2 B L2 D R F L2 D 
L D2 R L2 D R B2 U' R2 F' U' R L' U2 L' R' B2 D' F R2 L B2 U R' D 
F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' D R2 B R' B' L' B R' U2 B2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 B D2 L' 
L B' D2 F B' R' U R2 U D B2 F R2 L2 U' B U2 R U D' F R2 U' D R' 
F2 B2 L U' D' L' U F2 D2 U' L2 U' R B' F' D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' F' D2 L' U2 
B D' R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 R D U2 R U2 D R F2 B' R' L U F U' R' U' R2 D2 
D2 R' F2 R U' F2 U B2 L U2 L B2 L B' R2 L B2 R' B' L R2 U D2 R2 U 
U R' U2 R2 L' B2 F2 R F R D2 F L2 R2 D' F' R2 L2 B D2 B' F' U R' B2 
U' B' F D L2 R2 F' B2 D' R F D L' D2 R' D' R2 U2 D R L2 F U' D2 L 
D' L' R2 F D2 L2 F D2 R2 F' D2 L' B2 D B L2 F' R2 U' B2 F' U' D F' D' 
B' L D' L2 B R2 L F2 D' L B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' R F2 L F' D2 F2 U' L2 B 
L U2 R' F' L U2 R F2 R' F2 L' F2 L' B' R' D' R' U D R U' B F2 R2 F2 
R' U' R2 B' D' R2 B' U' B2 U' R2 B' F' D' L2 F' B D L2 R D B R D2 B' 
B R2 L2 F' B2 L' B' L' R2 U L' D2 U' L F L' B L2 R' B F R B U L 
U B' U L2 U F L2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' D' F2 R B L' F U' R2 F' B2 L F R2 
B2 L' B2 L' D2 U' B2 L' B2 D B' L' U B F' D' F D R2 U F U' R2 U R2 
U D L2 D F' R' B2 R' D' B2 U2 L U' F2 L2 U' F' L' F' D L' R2 F2 U2 R 
L2 B U' F' U D' R F2 D U2 F' L D' B2 R' U' F2 L' D2 B2 U2 L' F' U F 
D R' B R2 D' L F' R L' D2 U' F2 L' U F L2 U' F U R L2 F2 L' B2 U 
R2 F2 U2 L B2 F2 R2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F R D2 F' L U2 D F' U D2 B2 F' R' 
D2 F2 R F' B L2 D L2 F U R' D' U' F' D2 R' L' U' B2 R F U L' F2 R 
L' F' L2 R' U' R' U2 R2 D2 R F U2 L' U L' B' L R D B F2 U R' B2 U' 
B2 D U2 F' B2 U D' F2 U' D F L U D' R' L2 U B2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 U2 B' 
R2 L' B2 U2 F' R F2 D' L' B L2 R B2 D2 R' U' F2 U' R' U' R L' B' R' B' 
B' R' D' R2 U' B' L' B' U2 F R2 U F2 U' F2 D F B' R F D' F' L R' B2 
U B' D2 B F R2 L' F2 D' L' U' F' B' L2 D' F' D2 U' F' L D2 B2 F2 U' R2 
R2 D' U' B' L' D B2 U L' D' U B' D' R2 U' L' R B R' F2 L2 D' F' R2 B' 
U2 D2 F' R' U B L U' F2 L' D L' U' F2 B2 R D U' F' B U' F2 L R2 D2 
U' D L D L2 D' U' L F' R F2 R' L2 D' L D' L' B U F2 D' B' D' R2 L 
L' U2 R B L' F2 D B' R D2 U2 B' F' D R2 B2 D U' F B' D2 R2 U' L D2 
L2 R' D2 U L' U' L' R D R U D L B2 R U' L2 U2 R' D' B2 F R2 U2 L 
F R2 F2 U D2 B R' F' B' U B' F R D2 F' R2 D F R D2 U' L F2 R B 
U' R' U2 D' L B2 U2 D' L2 D2 R F' B2 D R2 L' F' B2 D2 F' R' U2 R D' F 
B2 L2 B' L2 R' U' R B2 D2 F U' B' U2 B F2 R L D L' B2 L2 D2 R D' F2 
F B R U' R' F' U' B L2 R2 B U B L2 B2 R L2 F2 B2 L2 R' B F2 U' D' 
U' L' B L U' B' F R2 L2 D F L' U R' U2 R' F2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 U F2 U' 
R D2 R2 F2 L R2 U2 B F' L2 B' F2 D' U2 L2 R2 U2 F' R U2 L' F R D2 L 
R L' F' D R' U2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F' U' L R' F2 D' U B D' 
R L' U2 B R' U2 D2 B D2 U2 L B2 L R' U L2 R2 U2 L2 U D' F' U R' L' 
L R U' R' B F D R2 U' R' B D' R2 U' F' L' F' D B F L D2 L2 R2 B 
F2 L' B U2 B' U2 D' F B' R2 U R2 B' F' U' L2 B' D2 R L F2 B2 D L2 B' 
F B' L2 U' D B L' B' U' L' R U' L2 U2 R F' U2 R2 U D' F U L' R' F2 
F' L' U L F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R' D U2 L2 U2 F D' F' D' U2 L2 B U' L' U B 
B' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L' U' D2 F B2 L2 B' D' F2 R2 B2 L' B R' D2 F L' B2 
L' U2 B2 R U' R2 U2 D R' L' D2 L2 F' B D2 B R B' L2 U' D' L2 B R' U 
B U2 L2 R' D' L' U' R' D B R U R2 D2 F2 R D' L D2 L2 U' B' F2 L2 B2 
D2 F' L R B D2 U' R F2 L R' U' L' F' D' B2 R B L D2 F' L2 U' L' U 
R' B' L F' L F2 D' B L' F' L B D' L R' D' R2 L B' L2 F' U B' F' U2 
F' U2 B' D' U' L F2 R2 F2 U D R' U D' B F2 U' L U' R' L2 D L2 U2 R' 
D B R' D' F' U R2 F B' D2 B2 D' L' D' L D B' F' L' D' B L2 R2 B F2 
B2 L B2 R' D' U2 R2 D' L' U' B U D' L' B2 L U' D2 L' B2 R' D R L U2 
U F2 D R B L2 B2 D B R2 L D' F' U' L' F2 U' L F U L' U' L2 D2 L2 
B R2 F' L' B2 L' B D F B2 U L R F L' R D L2 R' B' D2 L' D2 F2 B2 
F2 B2 D2 B' F D L' U2 L' U' D F2 R F' R L2 B F' L D R' L' F2 D' B2 
R2 L2 D' R2 U2 B D R2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 B2 D' B' U' F R F2 L2 R D' F' L2 
R' B2 R' D' F' L2 D2 L U' L R2 F' B R' B' U F U2 D' B D' L' D B2 D' 
D' U2 L' D2 B' R U' D' L B' L U2 D' B' U R' L2 F D' B' U2 L D B' R2 
U2 F L D L F U L B' U L2 R' F' U B R' U L2 F' R' U' R F L R' 
D' F' U D2 B' U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L' D' L F2 B' D2 F R2 B' R' L' U L R B 
U' F R F L R U R B U2 F' L2 F R' L D' U L D2 R B L' R' U2 L' 
B L2 U D2 R2 F' R' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' R2 F R2 U R' U2 B' L' B2 R' D' 
D2 F R L2 D2 F' U' B' F2 R D' U2 R2 D' F' R2 D' B R2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 
D2 R2 D' F D2 L2 D U' B' D2 F' U2 R' D2 R' D2 B' D U' L B2 F' R2 U' L 
B' L2 F' U R' U' D' R U L2 D2 U L' U2 D B2 D' U2 L U2 F' D2 B2 R2 D 
D F' D' F B2 L' R U L R B2 L2 U R' U2 L2 U' L' U2 R' L' F' B2 R' L' 
B' L' D' U' B' L2 U D' F2 U D2 R' U F' R' F2 L B' D U L2 B U2 L B' 
B F2 D L' R B L' D U2 B F L2 B2 D2 R L' U L' R U2 L2 B D2 B D' 
L2 B F' D L2 F' L2 U' D' B2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 D R2 L2 D U' R U B2 R' F 
B L2 B' D2 B' U2 B F D2 B R L F D' B' F U' D2 R2 U2 D2 F2 L R2 D 
B' F' D' U2 L B' D L2 B2 L' U2 D2 L D2 U B2 R U R B2 D U2 F U R2 
L F2 B' R' B2 D' F2 U2 R L' B' L' B2 U R2 U2 D2 F2 R' B2 F' D L' D' B 
F R2 U2 R' B' U' L2 D R2 F' U2 B' D' U R2 U' B D2 F' D2 R2 D F R U2 
U F R' D U R' F2 B2 U R2 U L B' D' F2 D2 R' L2 F' U' F2 U B L2 R' 
U' R2 U L' U' B2 U D' B2 R F B2 D' L R' B2 D2 L U L F2 U' D' R2 U' 
L2 D2 U' L' R' U' D2 B D F' U F B L' F U' R2 B U2 R U2 L' U B2 U2 
L2 D' L' B2 R' F B D F2 R D2 L2 U D' F B' R2 F L D B' R' F R D 
D L U B' L D' U2 L D' L' D' F' D2 B' L U' D L2 F B U' F R2 F D 
F' D2 R2 L D B2 L2 B' R' B2 F2 D2 F U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B R' F2 D2 L' D U2 
R' L2 F L' U2 B' R' U D F' U2 F2 U' R B' D' U' R B L' D R2 B2 U2 F2 
U' D' R D2 F2 D L' D2 F' L2 B' D B L2 F2 D B' F2 L R D' U2 B2 U2 F 
L R U' D' R2 D F2 U2 D B2 U2 F D' L' F R D' F' U' B' D2 U' B2 L' F 
U F' U2 D2 B U' L B2 D B' F L R2 U2 L F2 U2 R D L B D' F' U' R 
R L' U' B2 D' F' D' F R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R D' U B2 F' R D2 L2 R2 B D' 
F B' D L' B2 L B' L' D' U' B' F' D2 B R F U B2 F L R U2 D F2 D2 
R' B' F' L' B R2 U' R' L' F2 R F' R' B' R2 F' D' B D2 R2 U' D F R2 L2 
L F' L' U B D' U' L D' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 D' R' D F' B U' D2 R B F' 
U F U B R' D L2 F U2 F U2 D2 L' B2 D F B2 R L' F R D B' R2 U2 
B' U' D2 B' U2 B' U' L2 R' F' R B2 R2 U D2 F U L2 D2 F2 B L D2 B' D 
D2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B' F2 U' B2 R D U F' D L R' D' L2 B2 L' B2 L' R U' 
D L' R B' R D' U2 R2 B2 U B' D R2 B' L2 B' R2 D U' L' F' D' L2 B L2 
F2 L U F L2 D2 B U2 D2 L F' R' U R' U L U' L' R2 F U2 D' L' U' R' 
F2 R2 B' F R F R' U R2 U' R2 D2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U B2 R2 B R D2 R 
B R' B2 L U R2 B2 R' D' L R D' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L D R' F L2 R2 B' D 
D2 U' R' U2 B' R' B L' D' R2 L2 F' L F D2 U2 R' F L' U' D R2 U2 R U' 
R L D' B U' B L U D' F2 R2 F' U2 B' F' L' B2 L2 R' D' F' D2 L2 F' R2 
F2 R2 L D L2 D' L' U' L U2 F D' L' B2 F' U R U' F R' B' F D2 B R 
F' B' R U B L2 R U2 D B U' B2 D L' D2 F' B2 U R L U2 R B2 R' U 
B D' U R2 F2 R L' F2 R D2 L' D2 U' F B2 R' L2 B2 U L2 F2 L F' R' B2 
U2 R B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D' L2 U D' B' U B2 R B U2 F R' D B' D2 L R' B' 
F R' D2 L2 U2 F' D' F2 U2 F' L' R2 F' R' F D' R U' R2 U' F' U R2 U2 B2 
D F' B2 L' D2 R2 L2 B' R' L2 B2 F2 U F2 B2 D' B' R2 B2 R' L U' D' F R' 
L2 B2 L' B D2 L2 F2 R' B' F2 R' U R F2 B2 L D2 B' U' L2 D R B2 F R2 
L' D' B2 U' D' B' U L' R D L2 U' L' D2 R F2 R2 L2 U D' L' D' L R' D2 
U2 L U L2 U2 R2 F' U2 L F' R2 B' U' L U D2 B L2 R2 U2 D2 B' F2 L R 
F D' L' F D2 U' R U D B2 R' U' L D R F D' B2 D F2 D' B R' D2 F2 
F' R' D2 U2 L' D' U B U' B' D' B2 D' L' F2 B U2 L U D L U2 F2 D' F2 
F' B2 R D2 U2 R' D2 L2 B' U L2 U2 B2 U R B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R L D' B 
U2 R L2 F U L D2 B2 L' U D L R' F' R F B' D F' U2 D2 F' D F U2 
D' L D' R' B' F' R2 F B R B' D2 U R2 D' R B' R2 B2 U2 F2 B R2 L U 
F D F2 U L2 B' D' L' F2 L B2 U2 R' D2 F' B D' U2 R B F2 D2 U B' D 
U F R F U' D' L D' U' R' D' L U2 D2 B U' F L' D' F D R F2 R2 F 
R' F' R2 F B U L2 D2 B' D F2 B L' B L U' F' D F R' D2 F U' D' F 
F' L' D' L2 B D L' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B U' R2 L' U2 F B D' F L B L' R2 
D F' R' L2 D2 B U R2 D2 F D U B' D' L2 D' U L2 R2 F' L' F L' R B2 
R2 U2 R' B2 D' B2 D2 L U2 R' U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' R2 U2 R L U2 R' F' B 
B U R' B' D' L' D' U R' U B2 L' F' L U2 L' F' B' L2 D2 L' F2 D U B2 
U' B2 F' D B D B F U F U R' U' R' L F2 D' L2 R' F R' L' D B' U' 
L F' B' R F' D' F B2 U' L R' D L R' B R' D' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' U F' 
B' F' U' D' F' B D B' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D' L' U' L' D F' 
U R' B D U2 R U L D2 B2 F' U F R' F L U2 B F2 R2 B2 D' F' U' B2 
R B2 D2 F' R B D L' F' U2 D' L' U' D2 R2 B U2 L B R' L D' B2 R2 F' 
U2 L' U2 L' B2 D B2 D F2 R L2 U' F' L2 F2 R2 L' B' R L2 U L U2 L2 R2 
B D2 L' B' R B2 D R' L2 D' F U2 F2 U L' D' L R D' L' B D F U2 B' 
L2 R D U2 B R2 B2 D F L2 F2 D' F L' D2 F2 B U2 R' U2 D' R2 D U2 R2 
L U' D' L' B' D' F U F' R' F R L' D' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R' U2 B' L2 D2 F 
B2 F2 L' B F2 U2 B' D L' D' U' B2 R U D2 B' R' U B' D U B D U' R' 
L' D U2 F' B2 L2 U2 L D2 B' L F2 R' L F L' F U2 F' D L R U' F2 U' 
U' D' R2 F B L2 R2 D' U' B' L2 D R' U2 D2 F' B' R D' L R' D2 L' B F' 
U F D2 R' F' B' D' F' B2 R2 B R' U F' D' L B D' U R' U R' D' B' D2 
F' U2 R2 L' U R L' D2 B' D2 U' B' R' D2 R' U' B F R2 L2 F' D' F2 L' B' 
D' F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R D2 U L B U' D' R U L' F' D' R' F' L' U2 R' B' U 
B2 L2 R' D' U2 R2 U L' B2 U R U' B2 F2 R' B' F L2 U F' B D' F2 D L2 
L' F R2 D U2 F' L2 D' F' D2 R D2 B' U' B2 L' D2 L2 F' B D2 B R' F' L 
L D2 L R2 D L F L F2 D B' D U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R F2 U2 F D L R2 
L2 B2 U2 F2 B' D' B R2 B2 L R' D2 B2 D' F U2 B2 L' R U2 B L2 F R D2 
L D2 B2 U' F' R2 L2 U2 D F L' F D2 B R F' B2 D' L B' R2 B R2 B D' 
L' D' B2 L' R2 U' D' L R B2 U' D2 B' R B2 F R' U2 D' B U F2 U D' B2 
R2 D' B L' U2 D' F R L F2 B2 R F B2 L' U2 F R' U2 L2 F L' D F B 
D' F' L D2 B' U2 B D L F' R B2 L2 F' D L U' F U' R L2 U' B R2 F' 
B2 L' R' B L' B R2 U' F' L U D' B2 L B R L' B U2 F U' B R2 B F 
D L2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D L D2 F D2 R L2 D L' R' U2 R' F' B' D2 F' 
L U D B' L2 B2 D2 B R' L2 F L F2 R' B' R L2 D B F' U2 R2 D' R' F' 
L' D2 L R' F' B R2 U2 B' D U' B' F' R2 F D' F D2 R2 D' L' B L' R2 F2 
D2 U R2 L2 F L R2 U' F2 B U2 L' F' D' R' U' F2 U' D L' D' U' L' F' L 
B D2 L' U2 F' R2 D R B' D' B2 F D2 L' R D' B2 R2 D2 L' R' D L2 R2 B' 
B L B2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' D B F2 R2 F2 D U B F2 R' B D F B2 D B' D 
D U L2 B' L2 U L U' F' L U' R2 B2 D U F R' D L' B L' F2 D' B2 D2 
L' U' B U' B' L2 B' F' D' F D2 L2 U L' B U F2 B2 L2 U D' R2 B' R2 B' 
B2 L U' L2 U2 R2 B' R D2 R' B2 U' L F' B' U' B' U' L2 B2 F' R2 U L U 
L2 U2 L2 D F2 B' U' D2 B2 F2 D' L F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B D2 L F2 U B D2 
R' U R2 U B D U2 R2 U D2 B' F D' B2 R L' B2 D F L B2 R L2 D2 R' 
B2 U L R2 B' F L' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 D' B' R2 B2 R U D2 R2 L' U' D2 F' R2 
B' U2 F2 B2 U2 F' D B D2 U L' D F U2 R2 F2 L B D2 R2 F2 U' R F2 R2 
F2 L B2 R' B' F' R2 L' F' U2 L' D2 B' L2 R U2 B D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 B' U' 
L' D2 U2 F2 R L F2 L2 D R2 F' B D' B2 R L B F U' F2 L2 D L2 D2 L 
R2 U F R' U2 F' R2 U' B2 F2 U B D' L' R2 D' B R F' B R' B2 R' F2 R' 
U D' R2 D L D' B' L' D' B2 L' B D' U' L2 R B' F' D2 L' B2 F R' D' R' 
D' F' B' L F' D F' D2 B R' U2 D B' D' U B' D' L R U' D2 L' U' L2 R 
L' D' F' U2 R2 L D B L' F2 R2 U2 D' L B2 R F2 L2 U2 D2 R L B' L2 R2 
B2 F' R D U R' D2 B D2 L' R' U' D2 B2 F' R B2 U2 B' F' L B' U R2 D' 
L2 R F2 L2 F2 B U2 R' F U2 R' F' U L D2 R2 D2 R2 L F' U' R U2 B' L 
D F' U' B' D L' B' D F2 U2 D R2 L D B2 L B U F R' F' D2 R F L2 
F R B F2 R L2 B' D2 F R L' F' L U2 B2 F2 U' F R2 L' D' F' D L2 U2 
L' R' B R' U' D' L R' F' R B' F2 D2 F2 L' F2 L' B' F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B' U' 
L D B' D U' R L D' F2 U2 L' D2 F' B2 U' L U F R D F2 U' L2 F' U' 
L2 B L' D2 R' U2 D F R2 F2 R F' L' R' B' U2 L' D' L2 B2 L2 D' R F' B 
R U2 D2 F' B R F2 U2 D' L' R2 B' L2 F R2 L B2 D F L' B L U D F2 
F' R2 L' B' F2 D' B' U' L' B' L U' F' L' D2 B' R' B' R' B D F B D2 R' 
B D' L2 U' D2 L2 U B R' U2 R B' F2 L' F L' D' F L2 R2 D2 U2 B D' U 
B' R D R2 U2 L U2 R' U' R L' F B' R D' B' F U B' D U2 F R L2 B 
D' B2 D2 B D2 U2 L D R2 D2 R' U B L B D' R2 F B R' F B' R2 B' D2 
L U2 B F D R B U' B2 L2 B' F L' F R B F L' F2 B L2 F2 L U2 B2 
B2 F2 R2 F' R' U' D' B2 D' R D2 F U R2 L U2 L F' D' L2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' 
U2 B2 F2 D' R F2 U2 R F R' B2 D2 B' U2 L R F D F' U F U2 B' R L 
L D R2 B' R F L2 D' F2 B' L D' F R2 U L2 B2 U' L' U2 R U2 L U2 L 
R F B' D' R2 L B L F' D L2 D2 R2 D2 L B' R L2 D2 R L' F L B2 F 
F' B' R2 L D' B' R2 F B L F2 L R' U2 R' U D' L' F2 B' U2 L B2 L' B' 
U' F' U' D2 R2 U' B' R U' D B' R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B F U2 D2 B R F' R' D' 
U' B' U' D B2 R L2 B' U F2 R F2 R' U' L2 F2 L F2 L2 D' L U2 L2 U F 
D R2 U D L2 D L2 U L2 D' R L' B2 U F U2 F U2 F' B U F' R2 U' R 
F2 L2 U' R' F R B D2 U' B D2 L U' B R U F2 L U' B' L2 B D' F2 D2 
U' R F2 R2 F2 L R2 B U B U B R F' R' B' L2 U2 B2 L U2 B U2 F' B' 
L' U2 F D' B' D2 R' U2 L' B2 R U' L' B2 D' F2 L' R B' R2 F2 L' U L' D2 
U2 F' B' D2 B2 U2 F L2 F' U F D' B F' D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 B' L' F R2 U' 
R L2 D R2 D' R2 U F' R L' U R' U2 D' R B' R2 L2 D F' L2 F L D B2 
D' F B2 R' L2 F' L' B U' L' B L' U2 L2 B D2 U' L2 U' R2 L' B' F L' U' 
F L' U2 F2 B2 L2 F U2 B2 L B R D2 L U2 L2 F D B' F2 D F' D2 B2 R' 
F' U' F2 D R2 B2 L' D' R' D F2 D2 R' B' D R2 F' D B U F2 L2 B2 U2 R' 
F2 B' D R' L2 U B' F U L U2 B' F U B' D B2 D L' F' L R2 B2 L' U2 
D' F' L' F' B D2 F' B U2 L U2 B' F' U' B' F' L' B2 R2 F R2 F2 L R D2 
R L F D2 L U' R U D' L B2 D' U' F R' L' B2 F2 D' L' D B' U' D' L2 
R' D R2 B F2 L2 D' L F U F R' D' R F' R2 U2 R U' R D2 R' F' B2 L2 
D2 B' R2 B R L B' L' D U2 R F2 U' B U F2 U2 R2 L F' L F' D R2 U 
D2 F' B2 R F' U2 B L' U L' U2 D F2 B L2 B2 F' U D' F B' U R U' B2 
D2 F2 D B D U F' D2 F' B' U' F2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 D' L F' D' L' 
D2 F B2 U' F2 L R2 D2 U2 B' D R L' U F' D' U R L2 D' R' D L2 R2 F' 
L' F' R B D' R' F' L U' R2 L B D' L2 F' U' F' L U2 B L2 F D2 L U 
D2 U' F D U' R D2 F2 U' R D U2 R2 F2 U F U D' B2 R F2 R U2 B2 D 
F R D' L2 R U B2 L R' B' F' U2 R L' B L' B L R' B' U B2 D R2 L 
L2 D R2 B' U R F2 L U' B' R2 F D B F L2 F B D' R U2 L' U2 R2 F2 
D2 R L' F2 L' F D B2 R2 B F R B' F2 R' U' L D2 U2 F2 U L' U' L' B 
U D B' D U' F' D' R' B' L U' F2 B U D' F L' D2 U B D2 B' D2 B L 
U' R U' D L R D' U B R2 L D2 U F U2 D' B2 U F2 U' B' R2 L B' D' 
L B F2 R' F' R' B2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 R' U R2 F2 U2 B' U' R' L' D2 L' U2 L' 
R U2 B' R2 L D2 F' D2 L' F B2 L' U B U F' L2 B' L' D' R F B' D F' 
U' D F U' R' F U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 D' U' L R B F2 D' U2 R U R2 
F2 L2 R' D' U F R B2 L U D2 R' F2 L R B2 U F' U' R D F' B' U R2 
D L D' U' B' R' F2 R' F' D2 F2 L2 U R B R' U F U' B' R' D' F2 D' L 
B U L B L2 U' L' R' F' D2 U L' F R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R D' R2 L2 B2 U2 
L' B2 L D' R' F B' D R U' D R D R' U2 B' U' D2 L' U D' R2 L F B' 
U R' L' B2 D L2 U L U' D' L F2 L U' L2 D2 U' B R' D2 B L' F2 D2 L' 
R L2 D' F2 D R F U2 F' D' B2 U' F2 R U' B' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R' F' R2 L' 
F R' B U' F R L2 D' B' R2 B' F2 R B R2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B L' 
U' F' R2 B F' L2 F2 U' B D2 U2 R' L F' R' L' U2 D' F' D2 U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 
L' B' F' D2 B L B U' F L' B2 F2 L' D B U D' R D' B U R F2 R U 
B2 U' L' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B R2 L U' D' B L2 B2 L2 D2 L R' B2 U' B' L B2 
D' B2 D' R2 L' U' L' B' U2 L' U2 B' U L U L2 F' D' L D' B F D F L2 
U B U F2 L' F U2 B L F L' D2 B' R' L D' R2 B U2 F R' D2 F' D2 B' 
U' D' F' L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R' B' F2 D' U F D2 U2 L B F2 D2 R' D' 
B' R D L2 D R L2 U L2 R2 F' U' B2 L' R2 U' D2 R2 L' D' L2 B U' L' D 
D' F B2 L2 F' U' L U' R D2 L' D' L F' R2 L2 D' R2 L2 B' F2 D' F R2 D 
F' D' L D B2 R' F B L2 F2 R' B' R L2 F' B2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R' L' U' B2 
L' D' L' B' F U' R' B2 F2 D' U L' R2 F' B' U' B R L2 F2 L2 R D' U' F2 
U2 D' L2 U' B L' R2 B L' F2 L R2 F' D' U2 F' B L' B' U2 R F2 U2 F' R2 
L' D2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 L U F2 R2 L' U L' U L F2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 F U' B2 
F D' B' U D2 B L' R2 U' B L R U' B' R2 U B L B R F U2 D F U2 
B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R' F' R' F2 U2 L R U L' B' D B2 U2 L2 R D2 L F2 R2 L2 
R' U' R2 F2 D' F2 B' L' F B' R L' U2 F' U2 D L' B L D2 F L F R F' 
D B F R D2 L2 B F2 L2 R' U L D L' F2 L2 F' D' B' D2 L2 U' F2 L U 
F' U D2 R F L' R' U R' F' L U2 F' B' U D' L' D B' R' B' D U2 L' F 
R B L U2 L' D' U' R2 D F2 L' R2 F' D' B2 L' F' B' U D F2 R' B' F2 R 
U F R2 B' R F U' F L D F' L' F2 R' B R' U' L' B' L D U2 F R' F' 
F B2 L2 U D F' R' U2 R U' L R' D2 U B2 R B L2 R B2 L D' L U D' 
L2 F L' R' U D2 R B' U L2 B L2 B' D L F' U2 D L U' F2 R' D B D 
R2 D L B' U' F D2 B U2 B R B L' U R' L2 D2 R2 D R2 U' B U B2 R2 
R U' B2 U2 F2 D2 F L U2 F L' D2 U B' R D' L F2 D R2 L' D2 U' F' U' 
R' F B D F' R' B2 L F U2 R' B L2 R2 B' L D' F B' R2 D U2 F' D' R' 
R2 D U2 R' U' L2 D2 L U' D2 R D R' U2 D2 B D2 U R' U F U F2 L2 R 
F' D2 R2 L2 D' B R2 L2 D2 B' R B2 F D L B L2 R F' D L2 F2 D R B 
D R2 F2 L' D' B' U2 F2 L D2 U' L' F2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 U2 L F D2 R U' D 
B' U2 F2 R U' D B L U L' B D2 L B R2 F B' U2 D L' F' L2 D2 R F2 
R' U2 F L2 D B' L2 B' L2 B2 U' R' B' U' B D' U F L' R2 D2 U L2 D L 
F2 U' F' D' B2 R2 B2 L F L R' D' L' F2 U R U R2 U D2 F U' R B' D2 
D F2 R2 U' B F' L D' B2 F2 U D' R2 F B L2 D2 B R' L D2 B2 R2 U' D 
B2 R U2 F' D' U' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 F' U' F2 R2 U F2 U D2 R U2 L 
L2 B2 L R2 B2 D B D' B2 F' R' F2 B R' B D2 L' F' U R2 L' F U R B 
F2 U' R B R2 U B2 U2 F2 B' L' D2 L U L' U F2 D2 F B L2 B' L U L2 
R2 U F L' R2 B' U' B2 U2 F' U2 L U2 D L' D2 B2 U D F D2 B' D L R 
D' U' L2 D B F R' L F' R' B F' D2 L U' R' F B D2 B' D R' U B2 F 
L D2 L F' R B U2 F' B' R L' F B R2 L B2 F2 R2 F' B' R2 D U R2 F2 
U' L2 U' B L D' B2 D R' L U2 L2 F' L' B R F' L' F2 B' R2 D B L D2 
R F' B D R2 B' U L2 U2 B2 L U' R D2 F L D2 R F2 R F' B2 R' U2 D 
U' L2 U2 R' U2 R2 U F' B R L D2 B' F' L' R2 D B2 R L' D' B R B2 F 
B2 D' U2 R' U D2 L' D2 R' L' B2 D' F' R2 B' R' B' R2 B D B2 F D2 F2 B' 
L B L' R' U2 B2 U L2 F' R2 D2 F2 B' U' L' U2 F' L2 B' L B F' D' R L 
B R2 D U' B2 L' F' U B F R' B U F2 B' R D' U2 L' B2 L' B' F D2 L' 
R' F' R2 D2 B D F' R L2 U2 L2 F L R U F2 R L2 U2 D2 L' R' D2 R L 
L2 F' L2 B' U' B2 D' L' F2 B2 U2 B2 R' F' U2 F B2 L' F2 L2 F' U D' F2 D2 
F2 U' B' R B' F U F B2 R B' F2 L2 U' L' F B2 U2 B2 R' L' D' U' B2 R 
B R D' B2 R D' L2 D2 F D F' R D' U' B' R2 B F U B L2 F L' U' R' 
U B' F' R' F' U' F2 R2 D2 R F2 U' R2 U D B2 D2 R L2 D2 U' B' R2 F' D 
U' R F' B D2 F D F' L2 U L' D2 U L2 R2 D' F' U B2 R2 F' R U' D' L2 
U' R' F D' B2 L' D2 R2 F' R L B' U D' B U' F' R F2 B' R2 F R' F2 R 
B2 U2 F U2 R2 L D' F' R B L R' F2 R' U' F' L D' F' B2 R' U2 L R U' 
B R L B F L R' U' D R' L' D B F2 U' L2 D' F2 R D' L F' L' D F' 
U' F2 L2 U R' L2 B2 D F U2 R2 B2 R D F U2 D' B' U R' F2 R U F' R 
U2 F2 B2 L2 R2 D' F' B' D2 F R D' U2 L' U' R' D' U B' R D' B U D2 R 
R2 D2 R' L2 F U B U2 R' F L B D U B L F2 R' L' F L' D' B' U2 L 
F2 R U' R B' R2 U' R B2 L2 R U F L' U L2 F U2 D' R2 D2 L' D' F' B' 
R L B U2 F2 B' R' L2 F2 U' D' B2 F2 R' D2 R L B D2 F2 U' L' F2 L2 B' 
R B' R' U' D L' B' R' B L2 R U L' F L' B' R' L D2 L B' R' D B2 R 
R' F R' F2 L' B2 F2 U' B2 R' U B' U2 L' R2 B2 R' D U2 F D2 F2 D B' R' 
U L2 R' B' D2 B' F D U F' D B F2 L' B U L' B L2 F L' U D' L B 
U' F2 D B' F' R D2 B2 U2 L U2 D F U R2 U' F2 L' R' B' R F' L' B D' 
L D B R2 B2 R2 D2 U R' F2 R L' B2 F' D2 U2 L2 F L' R2 F2 B D2 L U 
U' D R' D' U R U' B2 F' D' B L2 U2 R U L B U2 L' R B2 D U F2 R 
L2 U2 R2 B' D' U' B R B' R F L2 D2 F2 L2 U R D2 B R L B R L2 D 
F' D' R2 L F' B2 D' F B R2 U R F R B' U' L2 D2 B F2 U' F2 B R' L' 
D' R2 B' U B' D2 L' F2 U2 L' F' B R D U' B D R2 B2 R2 L' D' U2 F' U' 
U2 B' D2 F2 B2 U B U F L D' F U2 L' D' R' B' L' B L2 R' F' U L D2 
L2 R2 B R2 U' R2 L2 D2 L D L' U' F' U L F L' B D' B2 D2 F B U L2 
U' L' B' L' U2 R' B D2 B' R2 F2 D' R D R' F L2 D R F2 B D2 R' D' L 
R2 U2 B R F2 B' D B' L2 U2 L2 R' U' R B2 F R2 U F' U F B2 D B2 F' 
U L U D2 B' D' R2 D R2 L F2 R2 B R F L' R F L B L U' F' U R 
B2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B' D2 U L' U2 L' R D2 F' U' R' F' U2 R U2 D' L U2 
D' L2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L' U2 F2 R D' R2 U' B' F' L2 U2 R2 F2 L' R' U2 
B L R2 F U2 D R B' U2 D2 B' L B2 F L F2 R' L2 B' D R F' U B' U' 
U B D' B' L2 U2 B' L D B2 R D' B' L2 D F' U' L' B L2 B2 U F B U' 
D2 F2 U B F2 U2 B D2 B' D B F' R F2 B' R2 F' U2 F2 L D2 L' D' F U2 
L F2 D2 F' U2 L B D2 B' F' L' F L B L F L2 D L2 F' B' D2 R' U' R2 
R2 B2 D' L2 F' R U2 L R U L' D2 R' D2 F R F2 D' B U F' D' L R D2 
B U2 D2 B' R' L B D L' F2 D' F R L' U' R' U2 F U2 F' D' B' R' B2 L' 
U2 D B F' D L B' U' B2 R' D2 F' D2 U' R' B2 U F L U2 R' L2 U2 R B2 
F2 R D2 R2 U L' U' L R2 F' L U2 L U' D' R2 D L' U F2 D2 B D' F R2 
B' F2 R L' B L2 U F' U D' R U' D R D2 L B' U' F' R' D2 F R' L U2 
F' D B2 D2 L' U2 D2 R2 U D' L' R' B2 D' L' U L R B U2 L F2 U B D2 
U R' L U F R L U' B2 L2 R D B2 F2 R D U2 L U' R2 F2 R2 L F B2 
R2 B' U' R2 L' F' D' L R D F' R' B D R' U' B2 F L2 D' L U2 L' D2 R' 
D U2 L2 D' F2 U' F U D2 R2 U' F' R' F' U2 R2 U' F2 B L D2 R' B2 L R 
L2 R' B' U' D' F L' D' R D' F' D' R2 F' U' R2 B2 D B F U2 D2 F' U2 R2 
F2 U F2 B' U L' U R2 B L2 R' F2 D' R L2 U' L' R2 F D B2 R2 B L2 F2 
B R2 U2 B D' R' F2 L2 U2 B' R U F2 B' D' B2 U' L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 U R' L' 
D' U R2 L2 B L' D' R2 F' B2 U' L' F2 R' D U' R' L' B2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 
B L2 D' U2 F' D' R' U L' B' R D2 R' B' F2 R2 L' D' B D B2 D2 B D L 
B F2 U R2 B L B D2 F' U F2 U B F R2 U' F L2 R B D2 B2 L B F2 
R2 B' U2 D F U2 L F L F D F' U D' R2 F' L' R D2 L' F' U' R' L2 B 
U2 D' F L D B F L' U F D2 U' F D L F2 R U F R' U B' F D2 U2 
L B2 D2 L' U' R2 D F' B' L B F' U R D2 F' L2 B R F2 D R2 D B' D' 
L2 D2 F' B R U2 D L' B2 U2 L F' L' B' F2 R2 D' U2 R U' B D2 F2 L' D 
B F U' R L2 B2 F U2 L D2 R' F U' B L' U D' B' R2 U' L' R' B L' F' 
L' F' U R' L' F2 B2 D L' U L' F2 U F2 D' R B' L2 B F L' F B' R' D' 
F2 U B' R' B F2 U2 R2 U B U' R' D' L D L' D2 R2 D' R U2 B U' L2 D2 
U D F2 L B' F D2 F D U' R' L2 U R2 D' R2 D R U2 D L' F2 B2 L R 
F' L' D2 U2 L B2 F L2 F' U' L D R' D' L' F2 B R D' L R' B U B U2 
F2 U2 F' U2 R F' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 D L2 B2 R' B2 D' B D L' B 
U B2 L2 D' R' U' B' L2 D' F R U D F' R2 F D F' R2 F2 B D2 B' D' L2 
B2 U2 F' D2 U' L D2 F L' U' R' D' B' U2 L' U' D' R F' B L' F' L' D U2 
F' R2 B L' F2 R2 L F' U2 B2 D F2 B2 U L F2 D2 L2 F2 R' L U2 R2 U2 D 
L' F2 D2 R2 B' F' U' D2 B L' U' F' L2 U R' B D2 R D' F B2 L' D U2 B 
B U' F2 R2 F' D2 L U L' R2 U2 R L' B2 U2 L2 U D' F U' B U2 D2 F2 U2 
D2 R' B2 D' U L2 U2 F R U L2 F2 R' L' B' F D L' F2 R' U B2 U' D2 R2 
F R U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D L R D R L' B R' F2 U' D2 L2 B U L' B' U B2 
L' B2 F2 D R L U' F D2 U R' U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 
F U2 D R' F2 L' R' U2 L2 D2 B D B2 F L' U' R2 L' B L' F U L' R U2 
R' U' D2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 U R' L2 F B R2 B2 U' L U F D' F' R2 F' R B 
D2 L' D' F2 U2 R L' F2 U F' R' U2 B' F U F U2 D L' R2 U' B2 L U L2 
D2 L R' F R2 F' L R' U D2 B L B' U' L2 U' B2 D2 L D B' D2 U2 B2 U 
L' U R L F2 L U' R D F2 L2 R2 F' R D2 B R2 U2 L' U R2 D' B' F' L2 
L' F2 U' L' D R L B' D' R' L2 U D' F R' F2 U2 D2 F R2 F L' F D' L2 
B L U B' D U' F' U2 D B D2 L2 U R F2 D B' F L2 R F2 R' B' F L 
B L F' U F' U' F2 D F2 U' R2 L' B L D2 B2 F L R' B2 D' B2 R' L F2 
U F' D2 L' F' D' L F D2 F R' U R' U2 L' F2 B L2 F B2 L' R' D' F' R 
U2 L2 D R B2 D' R2 L2 B R2 B2 U' R' B2 L2 B2 R' U R B2 U R L D2 L2 
R L2 F R D B2 F U2 B D2 R2 F L F2 B L2 D R D B L' D' R2 D2 U 
R2 U2 F2 B' D B2 L' R U L' F' R' B F' U R' U R' U2 B' R' U' D F' B 
U2 B2 D2 L B' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U D R F2 R' D2 B D U B' F' L' U2 R U 
L2 U D F' U2 F R' F2 R F D L2 U R' U F' D F' U' D' B F2 R2 U D 
L' R2 F2 R' F' B U2 D2 R F2 L2 B' D B L B' R2 F' B' U2 R' D' R' L B' 
F' D' U' B' U' B2 U L2 F2 R U R' B' R2 F' R' D R B R2 D2 U F2 L U 
R2 F L2 R2 B2 D' R L' U' D' F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D R L B R' U B F2 
L2 R' B L' B2 U2 F' U2 L' F' R' B L' D' U F U' D B R' F' U' F2 B L2 
L R D B' D' B2 F2 L D B' D' R' F2 U' F' U R' F' L2 U' F U' L D' B 
R L' B' R2 U' D' B L R2 U2 F2 B' R' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L D' R B2 F2 D' L' 
L2 R U D2 L2 D F' D' L2 D2 U R' D B2 F L2 D2 L' U F2 U' F L' B U 
B' L2 D' F2 U' D L2 F2 D U L D2 B' R B' F' U2 F R' D2 R L' B' R' D 
D' B L2 F2 R B U' F' D2 L2 F2 B R F2 D' F' D' B' F2 R2 U D2 B2 D' B2 
B2 R' U2 R' L2 F' L2 D' U' L' D2 R L' B' L' F2 L' F B2 R' D2 R' F2 R D2 
R' D' B F' R' L' U B F' D2 R' F' D R F' D2 B' L2 U2 B' D F2 D' R F' 
L2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' U' R' D2 U F' R2 D R2 B F2 R2 
F2 B' U2 D2 R U' B' U2 R2 D B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 B' U2 R U D2 B' D U2 L U 
R U' B2 R2 U B L D' F' B2 R2 B' R2 F L B2 D B U2 F' R' D2 F2 L' F' 
B U' B2 L' D F' U D' L2 D2 F R' B' F D' U L2 F2 U' F2 U' D R2 F' B 
L' D' U L B2 D U R' B' L U R L' D' B R2 F L' F' L D L2 D L' U2 
R' U' F2 L D' U2 R2 U2 F R2 L2 D U F2 R D' U2 B2 L2 B' U' R' B' L B2 
U' D R F2 U D L2 U B U2 B F' U L' B' U B U2 R2 L B2 R' F B2 R 
R' F2 R' B2 U' F2 L D L U2 B' U' L R2 U2 R2 D U2 B' D2 B2 L2 U' B L 
B L2 U L D' L B F L2 D2 B U' L F D B R U R B U2 D' L D L' 
D F U2 B' D2 B D' U' B R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F' L' R2 U2 B R B U D' 
B D' F U' F D L2 F' L' F B L R' U2 R' D' R2 U' D2 R2 F' U2 D R' U2 
F R' U L' D F R' U2 F' U F' U' B2 R' U' R F2 R F' D' B2 U2 R' B F 
B' F2 D' B' F' D' B2 R F2 B' D R2 F' R L' D' B2 F' D' R' F' R F' D U 
R2 U L U D' R F2 R2 L2 B' D2 U' B' F' R2 L2 B' U L2 B' F' D' F' B2 D2 
F' R L2 D2 U' L F2 B U2 L' B' U2 B L' U' F L' U B' D2 U R' D U R2 
F2 B' R' D L2 D' L U' D F U R2 B2 R2 U D B2 R F2 B U L2 F2 B2 L' 
B' D' L2 D' U' F' R D' L R' D' U2 B2 L' B' R2 U R' D R' U' F2 D' B' R2 
D U F' B' U2 F2 D L2 U D2 F U F R2 D R2 D U2 R2 U D2 L' D2 F' B' 
F2 D' U' R F' D' B D F2 B2 R2 L F' D' U' B' D2 U' B U' B' L2 D B2 F 
D B2 R' B2 L' R2 D2 B R2 D R2 L2 B2 U R U' B2 U' F2 U' D' R' F' U D' 
L2 U' B' U' D2 R D2 U' R F' D2 B2 U' R D' U L2 D' L2 D' F D' L U' R2 
R L F D B D2 B' L D2 U2 R2 U L R' U' R B2 F L' U' B' F2 L D2 R2 
F' D2 U2 F D' F' L' U R B2 D R' D2 F D' F2 B R B2 U2 D F2 B' D2 R2 
U' B' F' D2 F R F' R2 L B' R D' R' L' D' U' R2 B2 L' R B2 R2 F2 R F2 
B L' D' L' B D' F U R' D F' R2 L' U' D2 F L' U B2 D2 B' R2 U B2 R2 
F' U' B' D2 B' R F2 L2 R B U R2 L U' R U2 F2 U' F R L' F' B' D2 L2 
B2 D B' F D R' F L2 U R2 D' B' F L F' L' B D R2 F' U' L2 R' U L' 
U B R F2 L2 U' L F2 U2 L D2 U' R2 B D R2 U' F2 L' D R' L' B' R' B' 
U2 B' U2 R2 U2 B R D L' D' U' B2 U F2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 U B F' U D2 L' 
B U B R' L' U2 F' R' U R F' L2 F2 U' D L' F2 U2 B' F U' L' D2 B' D' 
L B' F U2 D L B' R U2 L' B U2 L' F2 B2 L R2 U L' B R B2 R2 F' L' 
R L2 U L2 F D U B' L' D2 B2 D2 F2 L' R' B L2 B2 R B R B L' D R 
R2 D' L2 D' B' F' U' R' L D' L' F B2 L' U D' B' D L2 U' F' L2 F2 U' D' 
F' D F' D2 B2 L2 D2 L' D' R F2 B U2 R' D2 B' U D B2 D' B D2 F R' D2 
L' R' D2 B2 F U L' R B2 L2 F L2 D' L' R2 D' F' B' L2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' D 
L2 D2 L2 D R2 F' R B' L' F2 U2 B' F U B U B2 D2 F D2 B R2 B' R' L' 
F U2 F U D B' U2 F' U R' F2 U2 L2 U2 D L R F' B2 L D' R F U2 L' 
D2 F R' L2 F U2 L' F' L' U L D B F U F' B' R' U' F' B L D R D 
F B2 U2 R' D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U B L2 F2 U D F2 L2 D2 R D B' R2 B2 F 
L2 U F2 U L' B F2 D' F L' D' F2 D2 B2 D U' L2 D' U2 B D R2 U' F R' 
B F2 R B' F2 U' R F B2 R2 D2 R2 F D' B L' B2 D U' F' D' B U L2 B2 
D B' F' R2 L' U' L R' U' D' F L' F' B2 U' D R' U2 D L D L2 D2 L' R' 
D2 U B' D L' U' R L' U L2 R2 U2 D2 B' D L2 B2 U2 L2 D U' L2 U F' L' 
B L2 R' D' L D U L' B R' D2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 L' F' U' B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 
D2 L' R B2 D U' L F B L' U L R F2 B L2 R F2 U R' U F L' F' R 
L2 R D R F2 L' U' R L' D B' U F' B R' B U' B' L U' L2 D2 R D2 B' 
R U2 L' D' L' R2 U' D L U2 B' R2 U' F2 D2 F U D R' D2 B2 R L2 F U2 
U' B2 U' F2 R F2 U2 B2 D U2 L' D U2 B' D2 B D L' B2 R' F2 R2 F' R U 
U2 B' L D' R2 U' B F2 R2 L' U2 L' B' F' D2 U' B' U' L' R2 U D L' F' R2 
D2 B U' F2 U2 D' R2 F' U2 F U R U2 R' U2 D B L' R' B2 D' L R' D2 R' 
U F2 U' R' F2 L F' R2 U' R2 D' L' D L B L2 B D U2 R2 D' F2 B2 R2 B2 
D2 F' L2 F2 R U' D2 B2 R L B' L2 F2 B L F' D L F2 U2 D2 F R2 L2 D2 
B' U R' F' U2 B2 L U2 R U' R' B' F2 U' B R' B2 U B2 D' U' B' F' D2 L 
B2 L' U R D2 B U2 B' D' L' B R' U2 L' F2 U2 L2 U2 D' R U2 R U2 L B' 
D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' D L U2 F' U L' B' U D L' F' B R' D' U2 L2 R2 U L' 
L2 R2 U R B' F R2 B F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F B2 R2 F L2 B2 D2 U B R D 
B' U2 B2 D' L' U2 B D F2 L' U2 D' B R' L' U D' F' B' U2 B U2 R2 B R 
F2 R' D R' B' F' L' R' D R L' F D' B2 F D F' B' L2 R2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 
F B' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 B' U B' R2 F U' F B D' B' D' F D' L' F L' D' L 
B L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U L2 D' R' D' B U' L2 D B' D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 B' 
B2 F' U B R2 D B2 U' B' F R2 D R D' L U' B R L B F2 U2 F L' U' 
F' L' D L' F' L' R' B L2 D U L2 B2 L U2 R2 D' R D' R' U' F' R' L' D 
R' B2 L' R B2 R2 U2 D L U' B' U2 F R2 U D F2 R2 L2 B' F2 L' B2 U R 
D2 R' F D F2 L B D2 B2 R' F' L2 R2 D' B2 L F2 R' U L' D R U2 R' U' 
B2 F L R U' B F U L2 B' F' U' D2 F2 R F2 B' D' F' B2 R' D2 L B' F' 
B' D' B R' B L' F2 B L F' D2 R2 U B' D' L2 B2 D R2 D2 U2 L R2 F' U 
U2 R' F2 L2 D2 L R F2 R' F2 R' F U' F U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 R F 
B F' D B2 U2 B2 F2 D R B' D B' U' D F' D2 B2 L' F' D' L2 D2 U F2 L' 
U D B' F' L F2 R' F' U D2 R2 D' F' U L' U2 F2 R U R2 L B L U2 B2 
U D' F' L' D2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' B2 D' U2 L' U' L' D U' F D' U' L' D2 R' L' 
F2 L' R D B2 U2 R' U2 D B R2 L' D' B2 R U L' R2 U2 L' B2 R' L' F2 U2 
F R' D2 B' D F' R2 B F U' L2 D' U R' F' D' U2 F R' B' U' R2 D U B2 
U D' B F R' U' L2 B L2 B2 L' D2 U R' B2 F L D2 U' B' D2 B' U F2 R 
U R F2 U' B D' F B' U F' D' R2 B F R2 B D' R F2 B L' B' D2 U F2 
F' D U' B F' L' B U' B R2 L2 D' R2 F R2 D U B2 F' L U' B2 F' U' D2 
B' U2 D' L' B2 R B2 F' U' D L R F2 L' B2 R2 L' D F L2 U R2 L' B' D' 
L D U2 F L' R' B2 L' R F2 B L U F2 B2 D2 U' R2 B' U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 
U L U' F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B R F U' R2 L' F' D2 R D R' U' L' 
B2 R L D F' D' L2 D2 B2 F2 L R' B U' R' D2 R L' U2 R2 F B2 L2 U R' 
B' D' U' B' U' F U F2 U D' F2 L2 R U D' F R B F' L2 F' L2 U' D' F 
B' L' R F' D U F L R' F2 D' U L' B' F' D' U F2 R' B D2 F2 R' B F2 
F B R L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R D' U L2 F2 L U2 B' R2 L2 D U R L2 F' 
R' B' F R' L B R' B' L' R2 F2 L2 D F U D' L2 R2 F U' B2 F U' R L 
U' F2 B L F' L U' D L U F' U L2 F L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' U B2 L 
R B' L F' D' F R2 F' L' U' B F' R U2 B' L U2 D2 R' L B' U R D2 U 
U D2 B L' D' L U2 L2 R' D2 R B' U' F2 U' R2 F R U L R2 F2 B2 U L' 
F2 R F2 L2 R2 F' U' B' L R' U D' B2 U' R2 F' U2 L' F' B2 R B2 F2 R D' 
F B' R2 B' L2 B F D2 B D2 U' F' D U L2 F L2 B D2 U B' D' U' F' D' 
F B R' D2 F2 B2 R' D R2 U B' R2 U' R2 L U' B R' B' F' R' B D' U2 F' 
U L U L' F B U2 R2 U' D2 B2 F D R B2 F L F B' L' F' D' L' B F2 
R2 D L' U' L R D U2 F D2 B F2 U F' U2 D2 B' L U2 B' D2 F2 U D2 B' 
U D R2 D2 F' L2 R B' R2 D2 U2 R' L U2 D2 R D F' B' L2 R F2 L R2 B2 
U F' L D' R L' F L B2 R F2 D2 B L' B' U L F L2 F2 R' F' R B2 L' 
F D' R' B D' B2 D U' L2 D L2 F2 R' L' B U' R F L' U R' B2 R' U2 L' 
F L' D' U2 B' F' L D' R D U2 R' B' D' B2 F2 D' U2 F' B2 R2 F L' F' B2 
R L' B U2 D2 R U2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 D2 F' R2 L2 D' B' L F B L2 D F R' 
F2 D2 R' B D B U' L' U B D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F R B2 L F U L2 
B U2 B2 L' U' R' B2 D' F L2 R' U D2 R' L2 U L F' U L' D2 L' U B' D' 
L2 U2 L F U' F2 U B' F2 U' B' F D L2 R2 D' L B' R U' B2 R F B2 U 
R2 U2 L2 F' B2 L' R2 U2 B2 R D B' L U D' L D' L F2 D2 F L' F2 U' L' 
F2 R' U' F2 L' B F U L U' L U' B U2 F' L R F2 U L' D U2 B F D' 
U F2 U F2 B U2 L F B2 L2 D2 B' F2 L B' D U F' D L2 R' U R2 B2 U' 
B U B2 L' U2 R F' D L' B' F2 R U D' B' U' L2 R2 F' B2 L R F D2 F' 
U' F' D' R2 D2 L' B2 L B D L R' B D' L2 D' U L' D2 F U' L D' L B2 
D' B L F2 U2 F' U R' L' F R B2 R' D' U' F2 R2 F' D R' U' D B2 F2 U2 
R D2 R B2 L F2 U2 B' F' D L2 D2 L' U D R2 F' L2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 D' 
F D' B2 L' R U' R F2 B' U F U R F U2 R B L2 F B' R B' D2 B' L 
U D2 L2 U2 F' D R2 B D U2 F' B2 D' F' D' F D B2 R' U D' F B D L' 
F2 D2 R2 D R U2 L B' D R F B L2 F L B F' D' R2 D L R' U R' D 
L B' D2 F2 B' L' U' D B' D U' R' B' D U' B2 F' R2 B' L' B D2 U' B U 
F' L' U L B2 F2 U' F U' L R B2 R U' B U2 F2 R' F' D' R F' D' B2 D 
F2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L B' U' L B' U B' U' D2 B2 F2 L F2 D R' F2 U' B2 U2 B 
D2 L2 U' R U D2 R2 D2 L' R2 U' B2 R' U' R2 B D' B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F D R2 
L B F L U L2 F2 B2 U2 F' U' B F' R F2 B2 U L' R2 F2 U R F2 R B2 
F U2 F2 D' F2 B U L U' D2 R' F' D L2 U2 R' B' U' D' R2 L2 D' U' F L2 
U2 B2 R' L2 U2 F2 L2 U B' L' D B F' L U2 F' L' U' B U' R2 B' D F U' 
D2 F' B' D2 U F L B D2 B' D F2 U' L F' D F2 R F B' R' F D' B' L2 
U2 D L' R2 B2 L' F' L2 R' B R B F2 D' R2 L2 D' B D F' D' L R2 U2 R2 
U L' F' D2 R B' D2 F2 R U' R' U' F U L' D2 F' B2 R' B' F' U D' R U2 
F' D F2 R B2 R L2 B2 D U' B' F R' U2 D2 L U' B D2 L B F' L D L 
B R2 B2 F' D B2 R U' D B2 D' R2 B' L R' D L R U2 R' L2 F' D R' B 
F2 R' D2 R U R2 B' U R2 F' B R' F L D' B U R F' L2 F2 U' B' D' L2 
U2 L' F U' F D2 B F' R F B' R' L2 B' F' D' L2 F' R' D2 F2 L' B' R2 D 
L' D2 R' F2 B2 U' D' L U R U' L U L D' R D F2 L D' R D L' U' D2 
R2 L' U B2 D' U' B2 F' D2 U2 L F2 D2 L' F' D' R' B' F' U2 R2 D L2 F2 L' 
R2 D U2 L' D' B2 R2 F2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 D' B' R2 F L2 B D F' R' U F' U 
L2 D2 B2 D U F2 B R' L2 B' U' R' D' F2 R2 B D R B2 F2 D2 R2 B' U F' 
U' F D' U2 B2 L' D U' L D' U B' L2 B2 F' L' U F2 U2 L D' R F2 B D' 
F2 D R U' B2 D R F2 R U F2 B R D L2 R2 D2 L' D L' U2 B' D2 F2 B' 
L D F' B D2 L' D R U' R D U' F U L' B' U2 D F2 U' R U' L2 U2 D 
L B' L2 R' B2 L' U D' F L' R U' F2 B2 U2 L F B' D2 L' B2 R' D L2 B 
U' D' F' R F2 U' F2 R2 F D B F' L' U' D2 B' F' D2 F D2 L' D R2 D' L' 
B F2 U' L R2 B D F B U' B' F' R B D B2 U2 D' R' F B R2 U2 B' R2 
D R' B' U R' U' F' L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D R' D F2 R' U2 F2 L U L F U' 
F' D L' D' B D R2 B2 U' L U2 F R' B2 D' B2 U2 F' B R L2 F2 U2 R' D 
R' U' R' U L' U2 B D L2 U' D' R2 L2 D F R2 B2 U L' R' B' R L' D2 R2 
U2 D L D' R' B' U F R2 F2 U D' B R' L' B U2 D' F R U D2 B D' B2 
D' F R' L D2 L B R2 B2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 U' D' L B R' F2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 
F L B2 R' F' B' R2 D2 U2 F' L B' D F B D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L R2 D2 B2 F 
U' L' U' B2 U F' U' D2 B D F2 L2 F B2 D' F U D' F2 R' U' R' U' F' U 
L2 R' D2 R2 D U' B U B' F' L' D F' U' R2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 F' D U L2 R2 
U2 F R F' B' D R2 U2 R' U2 F2 B2 U' D B D F B' U B2 D B2 U2 R F2 
U R2 L2 F B2 U' B2 F2 U' F R2 U F' L' D' L2 D2 U L2 U2 L' F B L2 D 
L U' F R' B' U F' B2 U F2 B U2 D L' B U2 R' F' R2 D' F' B2 U2 R' F 
D' R' B L' D' F2 U2 B2 L' U2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F' L D' B2 R' D2 F U' B 
L B U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F L' R' B' U2 F2 D' F' D2 B' F R2 L' U2 B F D2 U' 
F D U L2 D F' R' U2 L2 B2 R D' U' L B' F' U F' R2 L D F2 L' D2 L' 
F' B2 L2 U' L B' L' D L B' U' B' F' U F' B2 R2 B2 L B' L' F' L R' B2 
R U' B2 D' B2 F' R' B' D L2 F2 B' R L2 F L' U2 F R' B U' F B L2 B 
B2 L2 B' L B2 U2 B2 U' L' R' F2 L' B U2 L B' D R2 F2 L2 F D' B U2 F' 
D2 L' D2 U2 R' U' B D L' D' L D B' D2 L' D2 R L' D2 F2 D F' U L' R2 
D F B D R' F' B L2 B F U2 R2 U' F2 D2 F D' R' B' L F2 D F U' B' 
D' R B2 R F' B D L U2 D2 L' B2 L' U' D2 R' U' D F D2 U' R' U' L2 F' 
R2 U R F L' D2 F B R2 B2 U' D' B L2 B' U D F2 U2 F2 B' D2 L' U2 R' 
F L2 R2 F L2 U B2 R' B2 F' D2 L2 U D' B' L D2 B R' D B2 R2 L D2 L2 
U' F' R' U2 B2 R' U R D' L R' F U' B' D R F' B2 R2 F B' L2 F' B' D' 
B D U2 R' B' F' D' F' L' R2 F2 B' R2 D L' F' R' B' D2 B2 F' R2 U R' U 
B' D2 R2 D' B L' F2 U L2 D' B U' F L F B' D2 R' U2 D2 F' B2 U2 L B' 
B U2 L R2 U' R' F' D2 U R' B D' F' U2 B' D2 L' U R F2 D' B' L2 U2 R' 
L2 B2 L U R2 B D2 L F2 B' R B F' R' D L2 B' L R B2 U2 R2 U D' F2 
F R B L' D' B F' L2 B F2 R' B R U' F L2 D F' D2 U2 R' L U' L2 D 
D2 U B' L' D' R2 F B' L D2 B2 F2 L2 U R' B' U' F2 R2 B' D2 B2 L' D R 
R2 L2 B' U D' R2 F2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B' R' F' B2 R2 D F' U2 D' B2 F' 
D2 F' R F2 U L B R2 B' L' F' B U B R' D U F2 U2 B2 D B2 R U2 L2 
L' R B2 U' R' F' R' U' B2 U R2 F2 D L' F' L2 B' L2 R' B D' U L2 R' F2 
R' U' D2 B2 F R D U' L2 U D2 L R2 B' L2 F2 D' R' U L' D U' F L D' 
U' F' L' D L2 B U L R F2 B2 R L' U' F' U' B2 F2 R2 F' R2 L' U L2 F2 
L2 D' B' L2 R2 U F' L' D2 F' L2 F U L2 D U B' U D2 B L' B' L2 R U 
R D2 F2 L F' U B2 L2 R' F' L' D2 U' B D' R' D2 B F R' L U2 F2 L2 B 
L R' B L D2 L R F' B2 L' D' U' F' R2 B F U2 D F' R' B L' U B D2 
D' U R2 L B L U' D' F' L2 B2 F' L2 D U2 R' L' B' L D2 B2 U2 L2 U D' 
U R F R D B' U' D F2 U2 B2 R F L D F U2 F2 U B U' B' R' U R 
B2 D' B2 F2 L' U' L' R' D' B F U B' F2 D U F2 B' R2 D U' F2 B L B' 
L' B U' D L2 F2 R2 D2 R B L' D' L R' F L' U' R2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 
B F U L' D' F L' R2 U2 B U2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 R' B L2 U2 D2 F' R L' D2 
D' F' B R2 B' R D' R2 U L' U2 L2 B2 D U' R' F L2 D B' L' B L' B F' 
F' U2 F' R' D B' U R2 U B F2 D' R2 B2 R' F2 D U2 L' U2 D2 F' U2 L' F 
B D' R L' F2 L B F' L' F2 L U R2 B D2 U2 L' B' D F' B R2 D' L B 
L B2 F' U2 R F D2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 U' L R' B' L2 D2 L2 F U2 B2 F' L' U' 
B' D2 F' U L' U2 L' D' L' R' D' R2 D2 L' F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 U D2 R U L 
R U' F2 R2 U2 B F R' D2 L' B' F L B L U' R' D2 B' F' U2 D2 F' L F 
R2 U' D' B F' U' B' D R' L D' R L' F' R' D2 L F2 B D2 B D' U L D' 
L2 U2 L' B2 F D F2 D F' B2 R D2 R' D U' B2 U2 B R' B R F2 B' R D 
B2 U D B' L2 D B U2 R2 U2 B' U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D U B2 D2 U2 L D' B2 U2 
B' F2 U2 F2 D R F R D2 R' B2 R2 F U B' R2 B' F2 L U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 
L R2 D' R2 L' F B R U R F R B' D2 B U2 F2 L' D2 B D2 U F' U2 F' 
R' F2 B' D2 R L2 F R2 B L2 R F R L U2 B F2 L' D2 U R' L F2 L2 B2 
U2 F R L2 D B2 U2 F D2 F' U2 D B2 F' D2 F' L2 R U' L2 F U2 R' U L2 
B2 U L U L F2 U R' L D' U2 R L2 F R F D B D F R L' D' R' L 
B F2 D' L D2 R D' U2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U D' F B R2 D F B' R B2 R 
B D2 U' F' D U F' U F' L' U R' U2 B R D' F' U F B' U' B' F2 R L' 
D L2 B2 R2 F' U L B' R' B2 D' B' F2 L' F B' R2 B2 U L2 R U' F D' L' 
L' D' R2 L' F2 B D B2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 U R D F2 D' U' B2 R2 D L' B2 
F' D' B' U D L U F D B2 U L F' D' B L' F' R L U B2 L' D' B' L 
F' B' R U2 L D2 B R U R' D' L' F2 U2 R2 B' L' U' D2 F2 U2 R' B' L D2 
F2 L2 D' B U2 B F2 R2 L2 F2 R' B L' U2 B L F' D' R D' B' R' U' B R' 
R L U' B2 F' L' D' U2 L2 D R' D2 B F2 D' B2 L R B' R2 U' F U F' U 
R B2 F2 R' B' L B D2 R L2 U B D R' F2 D U' L F' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 B' 
R' U' B2 L' U F U' B' R' B2 D' U2 R2 D' R F2 U D2 B L F' B R2 U D2 
R' U2 F' L B2 D F B U' R B' F' U2 L2 B2 D' L' U' B' U F B2 U D L' 
U F U2 F R' F R2 U2 B' R U D2 B2 F D' B F2 D' L2 F2 B2 D2 U F' D2 
D L' D' R2 L D' U2 L' R2 F2 R U L B2 D' L' B' D' L2 F2 L' F B' D2 U 
B' F' L B L F U' F R2 F L B' L' F2 D' L2 B' F R2 B' D R' U' L' R 
L2 F' B R2 B D2 F R' L2 U2 R B R2 B' L2 D B' L D F2 L' D' F' L2 F2 
D F R D' R F' L R2 F' B' D2 L' D U2 B2 U' R2 B' L2 B2 D' F' R U2 R 
L' F' B R2 L2 D U2 B' F' D B2 U' R' D' L' D F' D L' U2 F U' L2 D' F' 
L' B' D2 F U' R U D2 B' F U2 R F2 B' D B U2 F' B L D U' B U2 F' 
R D' U B2 D B' U L2 B2 L2 D U' B F' D' F R D B' L R2 B' D2 F' R2 
B' L R' U' R' F U R2 L U2 B2 F D' U B2 F' R U2 D2 L2 B' U R' L2 F2 
R L2 U' R2 F2 B' U2 L F2 R B L R' F L' F' U L2 B2 U' D' B D U L' 
D L B F' R B' D2 L B D L U2 B D2 R' U2 B2 L D2 B R2 F2 R' U' D 
U F' B2 U R' L' D2 B D2 U2 L' U R' D' U2 L D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R' U R' L2 
L F' B' D2 B L F B' L' R' F' L' U2 F L2 R' F2 R2 B D2 F D L2 F D' 
L2 R' D' B U2 B L' B L' U B' U2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 R' L2 B' R' 
U' R' B2 R U2 D L2 B D' B' D2 U' R L U R2 F R F2 D2 B2 U2 F' B D 
B2 L' B2 D2 U L B F' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' F' D' F U' R' B' R2 U2 B2 L U' 
D' F R' D R2 L D' L2 D R' F U2 B' R' D B2 F2 U R F' U' L B' U2 R 
R' F' L' B2 L' D' L2 F' U' R2 B' F2 D' B2 U R2 L' F' B' D' L' D U B2 U' 
B2 D' R2 F' R' F' L D2 R U D R2 D2 L2 D2 B D' B' D' B' L2 D B L2 B2 
D U' L U' B2 L2 R B' F L U F' B2 R' F2 B2 L' U' R2 B2 F R' L2 B2 U' 
B U' L2 D L R' D' R D' B2 U' B' R' F B' R F' U D R' U' D' R' D' L 
U2 B2 R B' L D2 B' U' F L' B' R L2 U B' L B' R2 F2 R2 D U' L2 D2 L2 
B2 D2 U R2 D2 L' B U L R U' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F U F2 L F' R U' F R 
F B R L' F2 L R2 D U L2 F' D' B D' F2 B' L' B2 U' D R F2 B R' F2 
U L F D' U2 F' B D' U2 F2 B D' F' U L2 D U' B2 L2 U' L D L' F U2 
B F' R D U' R' D2 L' D' L' D' R2 F R' B D F2 B2 L D' B U' L2 B' R 
D R' U' R U F B2 U' D2 F D2 B2 L D2 U' B2 L U2 D' B' L' U2 F' D2 B2 
U2 B2 D B2 L' U2 D' B2 F' L' D' B' U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D L U B2 R2 B2 
L2 D2 R' U R2 D2 F' B R L B2 R' U2 F R2 U2 F' B' U' D2 L' U B2 U2 B2 
R2 U2 B2 R' D2 F' R2 B' R F' B L R D' F R' D' B U R U2 R F U' D2 
D B D2 F' L2 R' D R2 D2 L2 D R L2 F L U' R D' B F' L' R2 D2 L' F2 
D2 R2 D R' L2 U' F R2 L2 F' R2 D R B' D' R2 B2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' L2 B' L2 
B' U' D' L' D2 B F' U2 D' R' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F' L2 B' U' L D' B2 F' 
R' L' D' U' F2 U2 L2 B' U D2 R' F' B' R' D' R' F B2 D2 R2 D' U2 F R2 B2 
R2 L' F2 B2 D' R2 B' R F2 D' R L F B2 D L' U' R F2 B2 R D2 U R' L' 
D U F R D R2 D R' U B2 U L U2 F2 L' D2 F R' D B' R2 L U2 L' D2 
L2 D2 U L' D R2 U2 L' R2 B2 D2 L' D R2 L2 U' R U' R' L' B U B' U D' 
B R U L U L B2 R' F D2 U F2 D U' F L' F2 D L F R' B2 L' D2 R' 
R B U' B' L' B L D U' F' L B' R2 B' U D' F D2 B2 D2 U F D2 F D 
B R U B2 F' D2 R F B2 U R B' R D B' R' U D' R U2 L U2 R2 U' L 
F2 L' F' B R' B' D' R L F U' B2 D B2 D2 F' R2 F' D R' B U D2 R U2 
F D2 R' B F2 D' U' B2 F R' F' B D' U' F2 D U' F2 L D' L2 F' U' F2 U2 
R' B' F2 U B L2 U2 F B R2 F U2 F L' R' B2 R2 F B2 L' F' D2 R2 U F 
D' L R F' L' R U F U L2 B' L' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 B2 R F2 D' B2 U D' B2 
R' F2 B' D2 L2 F B D L2 D' B' U F L2 U' R D2 R2 L' D2 B2 R F2 R F2 
R2 F D2 B' L' B F R' D' R2 L' U2 R' L' D2 L U D2 L' R2 U2 R F' D' U' 
U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F B' R2 D' B2 U2 D R U' L D2 L U2 B2 L B' 
D U F B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R D R2 L' B' D2 U2 B' U D B2 U B 
L2 B' D F' R2 U' B F U' F' D' U B' F U' B2 U2 F' R L F' U2 B F D 
U F2 R' D R' D2 B2 F2 D2 F B' U' B' L' F' B2 D' L' R2 D L' R' D R' F' 
R D2 U2 L R' F R' D L U' F2 R U R F' U L' B2 R' D F' U2 D2 F2 L2 
L' D' L' B' U' R' U R B U2 F' U' F' L2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' U' D L2 F2 L' U 
L' R D' R F' U2 R2 B' L R' D' L' B2 R' U R U' D' F U' R D' U2 R' F' 
L' B U2 R' L' F' D' F' U2 L2 F U F' L F' D B2 U B' F D2 B' R F' B 
F' L U' R U' R D2 L' B R D2 B' D' F B D' U F U' D' L' R' B' L2 R2 
R2 U2 F U' F' B2 R2 U' L D B2 U' L2 B L' B' R' D B2 L F' D' B2 F' D 
B' R2 D' R B2 U D2 F R L' F B U B' U' F' B L U F' R2 B2 R D U' 
F' U L' B' U' R L' B2 F2 R2 D U2 B L' R2 D' F2 U L F L' U2 L2 F B2 
F2 D U' L U2 F' U' L U2 D F' L' U2 F' U B D U2 F' L2 R' F2 U2 B2 F 
U F' D2 L' B L F R2 U' R' B2 D R' U2 B' D2 F B U' D' F D' L2 U2 F' 
U2 D L U D' L2 D2 L' D' L2 D2 F' U2 F' B2 U R B F' D L U D F2 L 
U' R2 D2 R2 L B' D2 R U R D R B F U R2 L' D B' U D2 R2 D2 B D2 
U2 D F U' R U' D2 F' U' B L U L' D' B R' L2 F L D L' U D2 L2 U2 
R L U2 B R' B' F' D' B2 D' U F2 U2 F2 R' B' U' R' B' D R' L U F D' 
R' U2 D' F2 L' F2 L' D B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F U2 F' R' 
L' B2 D2 F' B L F2 U2 D' R B F2 D F2 U' D R2 D2 R2 D U' B L2 R2 D 
D' B2 D B L F' L2 R2 B' L U L F B2 L B D B' U' B' F2 R' L2 F U' 
F D2 L2 B' L R F2 B' L' R2 D2 L U' B' L' U R F D2 R2 F' R F2 D F' 
D2 F' B' D2 L' B U F2 D' L' R2 U L2 U D2 B R2 F' L' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' R 
U2 R D' L2 D2 U2 F' R' L D L' B' R L D2 B2 F U D' R2 F' L D2 R' L 
B F' L' U' B U D' B2 U' R' D B' F2 U' D' F2 B' D' B2 R' D B' R2 U F' 
R' D2 U2 L2 U F D2 U R2 F' U' D B' L' D2 B' R D' U2 B' L2 U R' F' D' 
D' B2 L2 D' R' U L2 B U2 D' L2 D' B F D R2 U' L' U2 B L' D R D2 F2 
L D2 R L' D' F' U' R F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' F' B L2 U' L U2 B' U' R2 B' D2 
F' U F D' F' L2 D B' U F2 D2 R F2 B' U2 L2 F R B D U L' U L2 D 
F2 B R2 L D2 R L2 U' L2 B2 F U2 B2 U2 L' R U D R2 D F R' F B U' 
L R' B U' D' R L U' B2 F' D2 B' D' L2 R U2 D2 R' U2 L U2 B' R L2 D' 
F' B' L' U2 D' L B' D L R2 B F R F' U' D L B R' D2 F2 L' R B L' 
B2 L2 R2 F' D U' F R2 F B2 D' B' D2 U B2 L' D' R2 D2 B2 R L' D' B R' 
D2 B' R2 B' U2 L2 D' F R2 F2 B U2 D' F2 B U' D' R B' D' F2 D' B2 U2 R 
U' F D2 L2 F' D' L' U' B' R2 D' F U' R L U D2 B' F L2 R' U2 L2 B' L2 
R U2 L' D F B2 D2 B2 L2 B' R U2 L2 R F L' B2 D R2 U2 L' B' F D' F2 
F' D2 U2 L2 B D2 R L2 F2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U L D L2 B2 L B2 L2 U 
R' F U B2 D' F2 D' R' F' B2 L D L2 F2 U B2 D B' R' D' R B' U2 B' D 
B2 L2 U' D' R2 B2 F D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B' D2 U2 L D F2 U' L2 U F D2 F2 
D2 R B2 R2 F' D2 L' R F U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' B' U2 F B2 D F' B' R B2 U' 
B2 R' B2 F L F2 L2 D' U R L' F2 B2 U D2 R U' D L' F' U F B D' R2 
D' L' B2 U' B2 D L2 U D2 L2 U' R2 D L R U' F2 U' D' L' B U B' R2 L' 
R B2 D' L D B F R2 U2 L F' U2 F L' B U L U' R' F' R2 D R' U' B2 
R D L' D U' R' F U' L' B' R B2 F' U' L R U D L2 D' R' F R' L' U 
D2 F2 R B2 R L' U F' D R' D' R' U B' U2 D' F R B2 U' F D2 F' B2 R 
L' B R' B R U L' R' F2 B2 L F D F' U' D L' B2 R' F2 U' D' F R B2 
U2 D F' U' L2 B F2 D L' F2 L' R B2 F2 D U' F2 R D2 B2 U2 D' F2 L2 U' 
U D B' L2 F R U2 R D' B' L2 B2 L' R' D2 L B2 U2 B2 R U' B2 L R B 
F2 B D L' F' B2 R L2 F R F D' R' F L2 B2 D' B2 R' U' F B2 U2 L' D 
U D R' L' B2 D2 L D2 R' U' B L2 F2 R' L F2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 L' U' F2 R2 
D F' B L2 F D B' F U2 L U2 D2 R2 B D' B U' L B' R D L F' L' R' 
L F' B2 U' R' F B L D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 D2 L' F L2 U B2 D' L' R2 D B' 
U2 L' R' U L B' R2 B U R2 D2 L F R F B' R L U' B D2 F L' U' L2 
L2 R B' D' U L R2 B' U' B R L2 B U' F' D2 B L F D' R' F2 L' B D 
B2 R L' B' D' L' D2 L2 D' U2 F' U' L B2 D F2 L' U2 F2 D2 B' U R U B2 
R2 L B F D B' R2 D F D U B R2 F2 U2 B R B' R' B2 R' D R D R' 
L B' L F L' B' U' R D2 R2 F' L' U2 B' U2 R U L B' D' R' D' L2 R2 B2 
R' U R F R U2 R' F L U' F L2 F2 L U B2 R B F2 R' L2 U' R' F' U2 
U' R2 B' D2 B2 R' F' D2 R' F' R2 U F2 U2 B' R2 D U F L2 U D R' B' F' 
U2 B D2 R' F2 U D2 R' U2 B L' B L2 B' D2 L U2 D2 F' B D2 B D B F2 
R L B' U B2 D F L2 R F U' R U' B2 F' R' B' U' F D R2 D2 F L B 
U R2 F2 R2 B2 U F U' R' U F' R D L' D' F D' F L B R L U' D2 L 
L D' R' D' F2 B U F L' F' B R' U' L D2 F' L' F2 L U R' U' L2 F2 R2 
B2 U2 B D' R L' B D' R2 F U' B F R D2 F L2 R2 B2 U' R D2 F R B2 
D' R2 U L F' U D2 L2 F2 D F U2 F D U' B R B R2 L' U L' R U D' 
U' L R2 B2 R' U2 F2 D F B R2 L' D R D2 F' L F' R' D' F' B D' B' F' 
U2 D2 F D2 F' U L D2 U L R' F2 D' L' D' R L' B2 D' L R B R' B L 
L U' L2 U L' D' U' L' B D2 U B2 F' D2 U2 B U L' F' B2 L2 F D U2 B 
D2 F R2 F B' R F' D2 F2 R2 L' B D U' F2 D' L' F R' F2 L2 B' L' D2 B' 
R' B' F2 U F2 L U L R' B' R B2 U D2 F' R2 F2 D F L' D U' L D' B2 
R2 B2 R2 F' L' R U2 L' U' B L D2 B' R' F' R' F' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L' B' L2 
D2 R' B' R2 B2 D2 U B2 U L' D U F' L2 U2 D2 B2 F D F B2 L2 D F L2 
U R' D' B2 D' B' R2 F L B R2 U' R2 U2 R D R2 L' D2 F2 L D B L U 
B' U2 F2 R2 L2 F' D2 R' U' B' D B L B2 D U2 R U B U2 D' L F2 R L' 
B U2 R2 B2 D2 U' F L R' U' D2 B2 L D2 R' L' B R' B D' R L2 B' U' L' 
D' B' F2 U' D2 F2 U' D F' L U2 B U L2 D2 B2 D F R2 U' L' R U2 F L' 
U' B2 U2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U' R U D' B U D L2 U' L2 F U' D L2 B F D 
L D' U L2 B' U' L U2 D' B2 R B' D R2 B' R D B F' D2 L2 D' B D' L2 
B' L2 D R' L' F2 U' F2 B2 D' R B D2 F2 B U' F' L2 B2 U B R2 F U' F 
U2 F' R' U2 B2 L2 D' L' R2 F' D L R U' L2 B' D F2 R' U2 F' U R' D2 L' 
L2 D F2 B2 D2 U' F' R B' D' B' F' L' U' F2 R' L2 F2 L' F R' L F U L2 
R' B L2 D' R U F' B U2 B2 L2 U' B R' D' R2 B2 U B R B U2 F D2 U 
D U2 B2 R' U D' R L' B F2 U' R F2 D2 F' U F D2 F' D F' L D' B2 D2 
U L U D' B2 F' R' U' D L D' U2 B2 R' B' L F' U2 R2 L' U L F' D' L2 
B D L2 D R2 B' U L D B U' R F2 U' B2 D2 B' U R' L' U B U' D2 F2 
R2 U2 F U2 B' F D U' B2 L F' L2 B' F U B2 R F D B2 U B2 R2 F' L' 
B2 F D2 F' R D F B' L' F2 D2 B L' D' R' L' B R L' F D' F' L' U2 L' 
R' F2 B' U L2 D L F B2 R' U D B F2 D2 B2 U2 R' U' B' R F L F' U' 
B D2 F B' R' U2 B' L D2 F' D U' R2 D' L' B2 L' U R D' R L2 U2 D' L 
F' B2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L U' R2 B2 R U' F B' R' B' F U' R F2 
R2 U2 F2 R D' B' D B L2 U' L B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U D2 L' U' F U' L' D' 
B2 L U' D' R U2 R' B L' F2 B2 L2 D2 B F' R' D' F B' L2 D' B R2 B2 D2 
D' U' L2 D' U' B2 L2 R' F2 R B2 L' B L D2 U' R' L U2 L' R2 D L F' R2 
F2 D F' D' B2 U2 F2 R' U L B' L2 R U2 L' R' U' L R' F R' B2 U2 F' L' 
L U2 B' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L U L' R B U' R2 U' D L2 U' D' F2 L' R' D U' 
L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L' B2 F2 L B' R F R' D' B F D B' F2 L2 F 
L D' U' B L' F L2 B' R2 U' F2 U D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F' U2 F' 
D' R L F' L2 B D' F' U2 F D2 F2 U2 R' L' B F' L2 U2 R' F R D F' R 
B2 D2 B' U' B' U' B2 D L' D2 B' U' R D2 B2 L2 B2 D R F' B U2 F2 L U' 
L D L U2 F B2 L' D' L R' B D2 U2 L2 B F R2 B2 L U' D R L' U' L' 
D' L2 F2 D2 F' R' B L2 B' R' L' B2 R' L' U F' R D2 L F B' D' L2 R' B 
B D' B F' R' F U2 D B2 U R2 L U D' B U' L2 D F U2 F' U' R F' R 
D' R B D B2 U F' L' U R D' L2 U2 D2 F B D2 B U F2 R2 B F2 R' U' 
B F' L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 R' U2 B' U' F' R2 D' U' L F' D' R U2 D' F2 R' F2 
F' B' L' F2 D U' R' L2 D F' R' L' D B2 D2 B' R2 F U2 L' R2 U B2 U F' 
D' B2 F2 L2 U D2 R B2 L' U2 D2 B' L' U2 L2 R' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 F U2 F 
R' B' L2 R' F2 R' L B2 D L U2 D2 L D B' L' R' B L U D2 L2 R' D2 F2 
B2 R B' L2 F2 L' U2 B F' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' F' U F' R U2 B2 F L' 
D' B2 F' L' F' L2 B' D2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 B L U2 L2 B' 
D2 R2 L F U D2 L R F U B L' B2 D2 F2 U R' B U2 B' R' B' R' L' F 
R2 B' U2 D2 L R' B2 R B R2 B2 D U2 L R B L R D' R2 D F2 L B2 L 
B F U' D' F' B U2 D2 R' L' F D' B' R2 L2 B F L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L F' B' 
U' F2 U L F D2 L' B2 R U F U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R L D' U2 R2 L 
L2 B2 F' L F' U' B R2 D2 U R' U' B F U D L F R L' F R' F2 D R' 
D' L2 R B R' L2 D U B' R F' U2 B' F' U F' D F2 D2 R' F2 R2 L F' D 
B2 L D2 U' B2 D2 U' L' F' L D2 F R2 B F2 D F' U D R' B2 F2 U R2 L2 
D R2 B L B2 D2 L' F U2 F2 R' B F' R2 U2 F B L B2 F U2 F L2 D2 F 
L' B2 F' L' B2 R F R2 U R' U L B2 D L' D U2 F B D2 R2 B D' F2 U' 
B D2 L2 B2 U2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 L' D' R' B R' D' B2 F R2 B2 D' B F L2 D 
L D' R' D2 F R F' B' L2 U2 F D B2 F D B' U F2 R L' U2 R' B' D2 B' 
U' D R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L D F2 L D U2 L2 D' F R D B2 L' F2 D2 
F2 B R D F L' R U2 D' L2 B R F' D' R2 U' L' R' B2 U2 L' B' L2 F L 
D2 R2 D B L R' U2 F2 D R2 U R' L B' F' R2 F2 B' U2 F D L' R B' U' 
U' B' D2 R2 B' F D B' F U R' D B2 L B U' L' F2 U' L' U R L B' D 
L D' R2 U2 B L F2 L B2 F2 R2 L2 B2 F' L U D R L2 U R L' U' D' B2 
R2 B2 L2 B' R' L U2 D' F' R F2 B' R2 L U2 D' F2 R2 D B R2 B2 D L F 
U2 D' B U L2 B' F D2 U2 F L B' R' B2 U2 D2 F2 B2 D R2 U F2 R D' L2 
B' U' R L' D2 U' F2 D' B' U' B2 D' F B' L U2 R D' F2 U2 D' L R' B' U2 
U F' L2 B' U' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F U D' L2 B' F U' B2 L B U2 D' B' D2 
B2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L' D' L R B R2 D R2 D' B' D2 F B2 L' D 
U D' R L2 U2 R' B' L2 F' D2 B2 U2 L' U' R' F U' R2 F B U F2 B L' U 
B D' F D' U2 F R' F' D B L2 R' B2 L' D' U2 B U' F D F L' R B F2 
R' B2 U' R2 L' F2 D2 B R2 B F2 R L' B2 U' D' F' R' B' D R L U R F2 
L R' B2 R L B2 U D' F R F2 R D2 R' U D' F2 R L F' D2 U L' R' F 
U' R U2 B U' F' B' U' L2 R F U2 L' R2 U R2 B' D2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 L2 B' 
F' L F D2 F' B2 D F2 U F2 B R' U' B2 D' U' L2 B L2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 B' 
D R2 F D L' F B R F' D R2 D R' D2 U' B' F D B2 L2 F D R2 D F' 
B2 F' U' F' R2 L' B2 D2 U F D R' D' L U R2 L2 U F D2 R U2 F' U' B 
R L2 B' L' U2 D F B2 R' D' R' D L' D R L F2 B2 U F B' L2 R' D' L 
L R' F' B' D' L2 U2 D L' F' D2 B U' D B' D2 B D L' F' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 
U' L' D L2 U2 B D2 F2 R' L2 F U F B R' F2 B2 R F2 R' L' B D' F D' 
U' L2 B' F2 U2 R' D U F U2 L F2 R' B2 L' D' U2 R2 F2 B D' L' D2 U B' 
F' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L' D2 B2 U' R2 B L2 U2 D2 R' D B2 F D' R D2 U B' R 
D2 L R D B D' B' R' L F B' D' F' D' U F' D2 L2 U' F2 B L F' D2 L2 
L B L D2 U' R' U' R2 U' L2 B' U2 F R D' F' R2 B' D2 B' L U2 R' D' U 
R F' L B L2 D2 R U' F2 U B U' L' B R' B U F U B2 F' R2 U' B2 L' 
L F2 R2 U' R2 B D2 B U R' B2 L U' F L R2 U R2 B' U2 B' U' F L F' 
R2 L2 F D R' U D' F2 L F' B R2 U L U2 L' U L2 B' R2 B2 U R' F' D' 
D L R' B U L R' B' L2 F' D' L F2 U' D' R U B' F D2 R2 U' L' F L' 
B' R D L D2 R U' F2 R' L2 U' D2 F L U2 F2 D R2 D2 L' B' D' F U2 L2 
B' R2 D' B' D F2 U B R L2 F2 R' U B R L2 D2 L2 D' L' U D L' D' B2 
R2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F' R' F U L' D B R D' R' L D L2 F2 L' U D2 F2 U2 
U' F U D2 F' D R' D R' D L' R2 U R U2 R2 U' D' L R D2 F D' U R' 
U D L2 U' R' L D2 L' R' B F' L2 U D2 B L' R' D2 B D B' D U' L' U 
U' L' F2 R2 B' D' U' R D2 U' L' U2 D2 F2 U2 L B D' F' R F2 U' B' U' D 
R2 L' F2 R L U' F2 B D2 R' B L2 B2 F2 L2 B' F2 D R B' U2 B' L' R B 
F2 L B' F' D R2 D R' F L' U2 L2 D' U' L' R2 F2 D2 U' F' U' L' F U R' 
F L R2 U2 D2 R2 B' D' F B' L' U' D L F2 D L' D' F U2 R' D B L2 B 
D B2 U F2 U' F2 L' F2 U' L' D2 U F' U2 B2 D R2 U2 R U' B' F U D' F 
B2 F L' D U2 R L' D R' F2 B2 R' F2 D B' D2 F' U D F2 U2 F' U D R' 
D2 F' R' B2 F2 D' R F' R' B' U2 D2 B' F2 U B' D' L R' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F 
B' R F2 D R2 U B R D2 B' R2 D L' D2 R' B D2 B2 D B L' F U F R 
D' B' F' D' R2 U2 B' F' R2 F2 L' U2 D L U' D R B2 F' U B R' F B2 R 
B' D' B' U B2 R B R2 U2 R' L F D2 F R2 L B' U L2 D U2 B2 U2 D' F' 
R L2 U2 R' D2 B U2 L2 D B D2 U' F2 R' L2 F D' B F2 D2 B2 R' U2 B' F' 
F U F L2 R B2 F2 L R B D F R B' L2 U' L' D B' L' F' B2 D B2 F 
F' L D F2 D' B' R' L2 F B' L R' B D2 B' U' D' F2 U F2 R' D L2 F L2 
B' F2 R' F' B2 R' B R2 L' D B2 D R2 B2 D' F' B2 R' L' F' B L F2 D R2 
B' U L R' F D R L B' L' D B2 F2 R2 B2 L U F D2 F' U L D2 B2 U' 
L F2 D2 B F D R D' U' L2 F B U L' D U L U R2 F2 R' B U2 D F 
L U2 B2 L' F' D' U2 F U2 D F2 L2 F2 B R' F U D' F U' L' D2 L D' R' 
L2 F B L' B2 L' R U2 R D U2 L' R' B' F2 R U2 R B' R D R2 B F' R2 
L' U F2 L2 B L2 D2 R' D' B' U R' D F R' L2 B' U' D' B' D' F R2 F2 D' 
D F B2 L' B F D' B' L' U2 L D' L F2 L2 B L U2 F' U' F' R D F' U 
F U L' U2 B L2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 U R B' F2 U R2 L F2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 L' 
L F D F2 U' D' L' D2 B' L D' L' U' F L2 D2 R L F' D' B U B' L F2 
D2 B U' B R' D2 U' B2 D2 U L2 F B' R B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R' L2 B' R2 U' R 
F2 U2 D2 B2 L' F' D2 F2 R2 D' U L B D' B' R2 L2 D R2 U R2 F2 R' U' B2 
U2 B' R D R2 F' D U2 B' U2 B' L2 R B L' U' L2 R' U' D F U F2 B D2 
B2 R' U R' B2 F U' F' U B' U D2 F' D2 B' L' D' R L2 U2 D R B2 R D' 
L B R U' R2 D2 F' L B F' D2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U B' D2 B R' F2 
R2 D F2 L R2 U B' U D2 B L D' R F' B2 D F2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 R B2 
F2 R2 L2 F L R U2 F2 D' L U D' L' F' L' U2 B R' D R2 F R L U D' 
F2 B U' B' L' B' F U2 B D' U B' F2 L2 F U2 L B F2 U F' B2 R2 B2 R' 
F2 D' U' F2 B' D2 B' D R2 B D2 L' B' R B U2 D B R' B2 D2 B F D2 L 
U2 B L' F2 D R2 U D' B' F2 D' B' R U D B D U2 B D2 B R2 F2 U2 D 
L F B' D R' U D' R L2 D2 U F D' U R L2 F U D' B' R2 L' F2 L2 F2 
D' B U2 F B2 L' D2 L' F' D2 L F2 U' D' L2 F' U F D' F L' F' D L' U' 
F2 U' D R' U L2 R' U L' R2 D' F2 D F2 D' B R F2 U2 B' D B2 L D F' 
D2 F' D2 L' R B L R B R2 D2 U' L B R' F' U D' L U2 D' F2 B2 R2 B 
R L2 D' U2 R L' U L U2 L' U' R' F' D2 L U' D' B2 L D' U B2 U B' R' 
D2 L2 B L F' R2 D U R' B R D2 R B' U2 L' U L' F2 L2 F2 U' L' R D' 
L B2 R B' R2 D' R F' B' D' R' D' R' D' U' B2 U2 D R2 D' U' R2 D' U2 R2 
L' F' U D' F2 L' D2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F' L B' U' L2 D U2 R2 U L F2 L' 
B2 F2 L F2 L U2 D' L U D2 F2 U F R2 D F B' U' L F' D' F D B' L2 
F U2 R L' F2 U2 R2 B U' R' B2 D B2 F D' L D F B' D2 F' B U B' D 
L B2 F2 R B' F2 U2 L F2 L' U2 B' D R2 L2 D' L B2 L U' B' R D' R' L2 
B U R F L2 F2 R L' B' L' U' R D R' F' D' R D2 B2 U2 R D' L B2 F2 
R U' F' U B2 F' L2 R D B' U2 F2 U' B L F B' D' B D' R2 D B D' F' 
R U' F2 L' R' B2 R L' D2 U L D2 R' F' D' U2 R' U L U' F B R' F B' 
D2 B2 F' R' U2 B2 F D B2 D2 F R D2 B' U' L2 R B R B F L2 F B2 R 
R2 U' F D' F2 B L2 D' B' F D' F2 B D' B2 R' L' F2 B' U2 L' R' B' R' D 
L2 U2 F' L' D F B2 R L' U F D' F L' B2 U' D' R2 F L2 R F D2 L2 D' 
U2 F R U L' B' U B2 D2 R D2 B D2 L F L2 R D B' L2 R B' F L R' 
B U' B' R' F D U F R' U' B' R2 U B' D U2 R' F2 R' F' B' U2 B' L F' 
F' L F R2 B L B' R2 B' R L' U' B L R' D2 U' B' F' R2 F' R L' F' R' 
L2 D2 L' F' L B' F' U2 B2 L2 F D R' F D2 U L R B2 F2 R L' U' B F2 
L R U2 D' R L F2 L2 F2 L U' B' U R2 B D2 R L' F' U R' F U' R2 B2 
F' R' F U F2 U F' U2 L U D F B L2 F' U B2 L2 R' U L2 R D2 F' B' 
D L F' U' D' L' B2 D R F D' U2 B' D R' U' L U' B' D L2 U2 B U2 D' 
L U2 R' L2 D' L D L' D U2 R2 L' D' B2 F' L2 R F' R2 D' B D2 L2 F2 R' 
R2 B U2 D F2 L' B R' F' R B F D2 L2 U' L U' L2 R' B' R2 F U2 B R2 
B D2 F' B L R2 B2 F' R2 F B2 D U' B' R' U B2 D' U2 B2 F2 D B' F R' 
F' B2 R' D' B' U' R2 U B2 L R U' B F2 U D R2 L2 F' U D2 F L' F D 
R F R2 F L D U' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U F B R D B L2 U' F' B U' F2 
U2 F2 R B' D2 R' F2 D L' F' R D2 F' D F R L2 D' F B' R' B' L B2 D 
L2 F R' U R' D2 U' B2 F U2 L' F2 D F2 B D2 L R2 D R U2 F B R' D' 
F' D2 F L' U2 B R' F L' B D2 U' F D2 L' F L2 D2 R' U B' R2 L2 F' D' 
R2 U2 R' F B' L U' F2 B' L2 R' B D B D R' D L2 D R2 D2 B U F2 D 
R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F U' B' R2 L2 U R2 U' R U F R2 L D R' B U2 B' L U2 
L2 D U L' R2 B F' L2 F U' B' U L B' D R F2 L2 D2 L U2 B' D L D 
U2 L2 D2 R' L2 F' R2 L D' R B F U2 R' U' F' B2 L R B2 R' F B2 L U 
B D2 F L U2 F' D' U2 L F R' F2 U F' B2 D R L U2 R2 D B2 F R2 D' 
U F R2 B F' U2 F2 R2 D R' L B' F R U2 B R' D' B2 R2 L2 U' D R U' 
B2 L' B2 L' D' L D2 R B D R U2 R B D' L' F' R2 D R L' F' D' U L' 
L' U' R' F2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 D' F B2 U' L2 U2 B U L' B U' F2 L' B2 
B U2 R B2 F R' D' L D' U' F R' B2 L2 R D2 L F D' R' D' R B2 U2 F 
U L U L2 U2 F' U L2 D' U2 R' L F R2 L D2 B' L2 U2 R' D2 F2 B2 U2 B' 
R2 L' U L' B2 F2 D2 L D U' R2 L' F' U2 L2 U' B' F' L2 U2 D B L' B' U 
R2 D2 F U' R2 D2 F' D' B R F B2 R2 B' L F B' U' F2 U' B R L' D2 F 
U2 F2 R' D' R' L2 U F R2 B' D L R2 F2 L' D B' L' D2 U2 R U F2 L2 D' 
U R F2 R F B' L R' B2 D R' U2 F B D' F' B' R2 F L D2 B L2 F2 B2 
R2 U R' D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R U' D R2 U B L' D2 B' L2 U L' R2 U' F2 R2 B' 
B2 D U2 F2 B' R' B R2 B D' L' F2 B2 R' U L B L' R2 B2 D2 F B2 U' R2 
U' D' R F B' D2 L' B' D' F L2 U' F U2 L' U' F' B2 U2 D2 F L' F' U' D 
L' F' B2 R D R L F' U D2 L2 D F' L B U2 L R2 F' B U2 L' R' B' D' 
R B2 U' B' F U B' U2 B2 F U' L' R B U2 R2 B' L B2 D' L' B' D2 B F 
F2 L' B' L2 B R' F' B R F2 B2 R F2 D' U L R' F2 L F2 L B U2 L2 U2 
D2 B2 D2 U L U2 L' D' L' F2 B2 D R' F' D2 L2 R B R' D2 L R F D B2 
U' B' F' D2 L' F' B' D' B D2 U L U R L F D' R2 B2 F' L D U L B 
D' L' D2 R' L' B' D L' F' L F D' L2 R' F2 L R' U R' L2 D2 R2 D2 B D 
R' F2 L' B' U' R2 B' R' D R2 L F R' F2 B2 L' R B D U B2 L2 D' R D2 
R D B2 R' D2 B' L2 R' B2 D' U L U2 B2 L' U2 D F2 L' R2 D' L' D F2 R 
U L U2 D2 F L B2 L B2 F' L' R' D' B' D' L' F2 B' D U2 L' D2 R2 L D 
R L2 U2 R2 D2 L' B' R2 B' F2 L B R' L2 D2 L F U R U B' R2 D2 R F' 
L2 R2 U D F' U L F' U2 F' R L B2 R' D2 R2 F L2 B' U R2 F' L B' U' 
F' U2 R U2 R2 F2 U2 L D2 L D B' L' R B F D F2 U' D2 B R F2 R2 B2 
U' F U' R2 L U' L D2 B U D' F' U2 B2 L D' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 R' B L' D' 
R' U D2 L2 D' B' L2 F2 L2 B F R D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 B R2 U2 F2 D U B 
L U2 D2 B2 U' L' B2 L' R F' U' R F' D' F R B U2 D R U2 D F' B U' 
B' L2 R2 B L' R2 F' B R2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 U F2 R' L2 U L D B' 
U' L2 D' F' R' L' D B' L R' F' U B F' D' L2 U F R' F U R' D R2 L2 
R' B2 D B2 R' L2 D2 F2 R2 B' D' B2 D2 B L F2 U F' U2 R2 F L D2 F' D 
F' R2 U' R F2 L' D2 L2 R' B F L B2 L2 F' R' L' D' U' B2 D B L2 B2 U2 
U2 L F2 R2 D' F L' R' F B D2 B U B U' R L2 D' F B' L R2 U2 D' R' 
U2 L' D' L B' L' D U2 B' F' R U' F R B D F' B' D L2 F L B L2 D' 
L' F B' D' B2 R B' L2 F' D2 U B2 U F2 B' R' F' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' F2 U' B 
F' R' U2 R2 F U2 F' U F2 L' B' D F2 B2 R' F2 D' U B' L2 F' R D2 U L' 
D B' D2 F D2 U F' R F' U' B R F R2 B' R' F2 D' L' B D' L R D2 R 
D' U' R2 U B2 L' B' U L D U F D F U B R U F L U2 L B' F' D' 
L2 F2 R' U' B' L' B U2 B F L D' F2 L' B2 U2 D R B U' B' F' L F2 B' 
L2 R' D' L B' D R2 B' U F U2 L B' R2 F R F' D' B2 R' U' L B' L' R2 
F R2 L2 D L U F L' R' F2 L' B R L' F' B2 L F2 D L B D' U F R 
B' D' F B L2 R' F' U2 L2 D2 R F2 D L2 B' F' R' L2 B' R' B2 F' R' D U2 
U2 R2 U R2 F R F2 U2 D R L2 U F' R' D' F2 D' B' L B' L R F2 D U2 
B F2 D' B' F' U D' L B2 D' U' B' D' B L R' B D L2 B L B' L B' D 
R' U2 L2 U B D' L2 D' F' D' B' F D' B2 L2 U F2 U' R F2 B' L' B' F D2 
F2 L B R2 B2 R L B2 R' U2 D' F D' F2 U2 L F D' B R D F' U' R' F2 
D2 B D L2 U' L U' L F' D2 L2 U' R2 L F' L' U' L2 B' D2 R' U2 B' L' F' 
B2 R D' F2 U2 F2 D U' R L2 F' U' B D' U' B D L' R2 B' R2 B R U R' 
D2 F L2 F' L' F2 L2 B F' L' F' L U' L2 F' L2 R F2 D B2 L' U2 L2 R B2 
F2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B U' B' R' L B R2 L' B F' L R' F R' B' L2 R F U' 
B' R' B2 U' D' F' B' R L D2 L2 D R U' R' F2 U D B R L B' L D2 F 
D2 R2 U B R U2 R D2 L' D' U2 R' D' U L2 U2 B' U2 D' L2 F' R2 U L U' 
L' U2 R U2 D2 F L F L' D L' D' U' L2 F2 U2 D B F U' B2 R B L2 R 
F B' L B' D L' U2 R' D' U2 L' F B U' F2 B' R D U R2 D R2 F U2 F 
U' F' B' R2 D R2 U2 R B' R B' L2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' B D2 U2 F2 B L2 
R2 F2 D F' D2 U' L' U' D2 R U R' F2 D' L' R2 D' B U' L' R2 U F D R2 
F' R B D' B2 F2 U' R2 L B R' F' L2 U' F R' U L2 U B U2 F2 D U L 
F2 U2 B' D F2 B2 D' R F' L F L D L2 D B2 R2 D U' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 L' 
F U L2 R2 F R' U2 F' L2 R F' B R D2 R' F R2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 B L' R2 
B F U' B' U' L2 U B2 R D2 L F U2 F' B2 U B' R' U2 B2 D U2 B' F L2 
U2 D R D R' F B' U D' B' U D2 F' R F2 B2 D F' U' B' L2 F2 R' B L 
D' R2 U' R U' D R2 U' B' D' U F2 D2 R B' R B U' R2 L2 D2 F L' D2 B' 
F2 B' L2 U' R' U2 B D2 U2 F2 B' L' U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' U' R' L2 U2 L2 U 
D' U' B' D2 F2 U2 F' B U L' U' F2 B' U R2 D' R2 L D2 U2 F L' B2 R' D' 
F B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B U2 B' U' R2 B' U D2 B R L B2 D F2 L' B R2 L D 
D' F2 L2 D' F2 R U2 F' L D' F U' L' D' F' L2 D' U2 L U2 D' F' D2 B R' 
B U' F2 B2 U2 B' D U R2 U' D' L2 R' F' L F' B' R F' R' U' B R L2 B2 
B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' L U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R' F' R2 F U2 R' L2 F2 B' D L' D U2 
L B F' D2 R2 D2 B F2 L U B2 F L2 U' L2 R' U2 B2 D2 R' F' B' L' B2 F 
U2 D' L2 U F U2 F2 U D2 B L R B' R2 B' D B' D2 L2 B U2 D' F U2 D2 
B' F2 L2 U2 D2 F L' R F U2 F2 D' B2 R' B U2 F' B2 D2 R2 U' D2 F2 B' U 
U2 B2 F U' B2 L' F2 U' D F R D' U L' U' L F2 D' L R2 F L B' R U 
U2 F' U B' U2 D' R2 D' F L U L2 U' D' L B F' U B U' F U L F' L' 
B2 F' R F D2 B U' L' D2 U2 L' F2 B L' F2 L' R2 F R F2 L2 B D' R2 L' 
B L' B2 D2 U' B U' R2 F' L2 D U R' L' D' F B' D' U2 F U' F U F2 R2 
F2 B U2 R' B2 D R F2 U D' B2 L2 U' R' U' R L U' L B2 R' U' D' B R2 
B F L F' U F2 U' L' R2 B' F2 L2 U' D2 F' L R' D2 U B' F U2 D B F 
D2 B R F U2 B' R' D2 R U2 L2 D R' U' D' F2 B L2 R D2 L2 U F2 U F' 
L2 U2 L R2 D L' R F2 D U L' F' U2 D F D F2 R' B2 L' F' B L F2 B' 
F D' B U2 B' L B2 D U2 L2 D F2 L' B' U' F D2 L2 U' B2 R U' B' D' R' 
B' U R2 U' L' F U' L' D2 R U2 B' R' U D B R' F' B R U F' L2 R U' 
F2 R' U' D' B2 L R' D' L2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L' F' D B2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 
U' L2 R2 B' R U L D U B2 D L2 F2 L R' B2 D2 U F2 D F2 U2 D2 R2 B' 
U' L F2 B L R2 D' F D R B U' R2 L' F B' R F B D2 F' L D U B2 
B2 F' U2 F D B' F2 D2 U2 F' R' L U L2 F2 R U' D' L' D2 R' B L2 R B' 
U2 F' B' D2 L' F D R2 L' U B' L F U D2 R2 F B D' L2 D R2 F2 B2 L' 
U D L' R U F U D2 L R' F U2 R' L D' B' L2 F' L' R2 U' D L R' F 
F2 D R F U' F' B2 U F B R2 B' L R B' R B F' R2 L2 B U' D L2 U 
B' L' U' F2 R2 B' R D L' F R D2 F' D R' B' R' D' F L2 B' F' D' L' F' 
R' B F' U' F2 R D' B' L2 D F L' B2 D2 U F L' R' F D B' R2 D2 B L' 
L B R2 D2 B' R' U2 L' B R2 F R' L D' U2 F U L B2 U B' R F' D2 L 
L2 F' D L U B' U' F R' B2 D' F' D2 L U2 D2 F' B' U' F L2 D' F B' D2 
U L2 D R U B' U' D' R' D2 R' B U' R F D R' L' U F2 D2 F' U D' L 
D B R' F2 B2 D' R' F B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 B2 D2 L2 D F' 
U D F B' U2 F U' L' R' D2 R2 F2 L' R D2 R2 F L R2 F2 U D2 R U2 R' 
U' L2 F2 L D' F' D L2 D' L D B' L2 B U2 R D2 L' U2 B' L2 R2 U R F2 
L U' L' U D L2 U D2 L F2 U2 L F' R L B2 F' U B F L' R D' F L 
L2 D2 L F L' U B D R F2 L U B2 L' B2 R2 D' F2 U L U2 D' L U' F' 
B U' F' D2 R' B D B L2 R' F2 L' R F U' B2 F' R L F2 B' L U2 B' F' 
L' F L' U' B2 U' L' F U D' L2 U2 R U2 L R' B' U R L' U2 F' R' U F' 
R2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F' U R' U R B' U' R2 D B' R' D2 U2 F2 U' D' L2 D' R2 U' 
B L U2 R' B' U' F' L2 B' F D B2 U' R' B' R' B' L' F' D2 B' R L2 D B2 
U L2 D' L2 B2 D' L U R L2 F2 R' F' D' B' D F2 B R' U2 D2 R B2 F D 
L D2 R B' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B' U L' U2 D2 B' U D R2 U B F2 R F D' F2 
R' L U' L2 R D2 U2 L' U B U F2 U D2 B2 D2 U' R L2 D2 B' L' D U R2 
F2 L2 B2 D' R F2 R U F' L2 D' U2 B' R2 B D2 F' D' R2 B' D B R U' D 
B' U D2 L' R2 D' R F B' D F D F B' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B' L D2 F2 U' 
D2 F' U B D' R U2 R' B R2 L D2 B2 L2 D B D F L2 B' L B' L' B D 
R' B' F2 D' L' U' L' U D2 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 B R' B' U L' R D2 F' D2 R' B2 
L' R B' R B' D2 F' D R2 F2 L' F B' D2 F' L D' R2 F D2 B' F' R' U2 B' 
U2 R2 U' B L D2 R' D L' U' B2 R U B' F U2 R' D' B' U2 B2 F' D F D 
B2 D' L' F R B U2 B2 F' R D R2 L U2 D' L2 D U' R2 F' R' L D B F 
F2 D L' D L' U2 D2 F' L' F' U D' R2 F2 R' B' L2 D F2 D L' U D' F2 U' 
L' B D R B2 D' R L F2 L2 B' U' B U2 L U' B2 R' F' L R B2 F' L D 
U R2 U D' L' D R' U R2 U2 B2 L' U B D2 B2 L' F' L R U2 B2 R' U B' 
U2 D F L2 B F D2 F' R2 L B2 U2 F B2 D B R L' B' F R2 F R2 B2 R 
B U L2 B' U B' L2 R2 F' R B' R' L2 D' U2 L F2 U L D' F B' D' U' F2 
U R' F' D2 B2 R2 B' U B F R2 U L U' R D2 R2 F' U F L F2 U2 R' F' 
U' R' U L2 D' B2 F D2 F D2 U L2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 D U R' D2 B' L B' U 
B' R2 F R' B L B2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' L B U2 L D' B R L U' D2 F' 
B2 F' D2 F R D L2 U' B2 U L B2 D L2 U2 L' R' B U F L B R2 F' B2 
B2 D2 U2 L B' U' D' F2 U D' R' B R' U' D L2 R2 U F' B' L' B2 D B R 
U2 D' B D' R L B L2 F2 R' L2 U2 B2 U' F' U F2 R2 U2 D2 R2 U' B' D L 
B2 L2 U' R F2 R2 F U L' U' L2 U L' D U F2 R' U' L B D R' U' F U 
L' B' R B' D R U' L2 R2 F' B' D F L U' D2 B2 L U' D2 B2 U L' R2 U' 
B' F' U2 D2 F D' L2 F2 D' F U' D B' F' U' L F L2 D' B' U2 L' B L2 R 
D2 B' F L R B' D2 U' L F' D F' D' U2 F R F' R B' D' B2 U D F' D' 
B' D' F R2 B' F2 U2 D2 R' U2 L' B U B F' L D' L2 F' D2 F' R' L' B D' 
B U' D R2 B U' D2 L2 B F' U D' L' R D B2 R' F U D2 L2 R U' B U 
U2 D' L2 U2 L' B' L F U' B L' B F U' B L2 D B' L R F R' F2 U2 F 
R L2 B2 F' U2 R' F' D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' D' F R' F' B R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' 
B' R' B F2 D' B2 F' R L B R2 F' U2 B2 L R2 D' F' D L U' F' L F L2 
B2 D2 F2 L D2 U' B U L' B2 U2 L2 U D2 R2 L B R B2 R L D2 U2 F B2 
F U L2 D F2 U D2 L2 B' R L' F2 D2 R' B D F B R' F' R' U2 D B L2 
L U2 R B2 R' U2 L2 D2 B' F2 L' D' L F2 R2 L' F B' U D' L2 D2 B R2 D 
B R' F2 U' D B U' L2 R2 F' R2 D B R' L' U L' U' F2 U2 D L' B2 D R2 
U2 L' D F2 B' D2 L' B' L F' R' B U' B2 F' D' B L2 B' L2 D2 F U2 D2 B 
L F' R U D F2 B' R' D2 F2 R2 F2 D R' U' D2 B' D F' L R2 D2 F' D' B' 
U F U' D' L F2 B' R U' B2 D2 L2 F L U2 B2 F' R2 L F U D' R2 D' L2 
L2 R2 B' D2 B' U2 D R2 L2 D2 U' L' B U2 D F B' R F2 U F L2 U L2 R2 
U' R B F R' F R U' R' F2 B' U2 L' U2 B' L2 B' U' F D' L2 U' L R F2 
R L D2 B' U' B' D F' B2 U2 B' R2 L' U L2 F R L' F2 D' L' U R' L2 U2 
F D F' R D F' R' U F B' L2 D F2 B2 U2 F' B' U2 D' F B2 U' F2 R' D 
L' D B' L' B' R F R' D' U' L' F' U L' F2 U D F2 U' F2 R B2 F L' U2 
L2 F' U' R' U2 D' F2 L D U L2 R D2 L2 R' U2 B' L2 U2 R' U2 B' R' U B 
U F2 L' R2 F' D' U' B2 L2 D' L' U D2 B2 R' F' D' R L U R D B2 L2 R 
R F2 D' L2 U F D' F2 D U' L2 D2 B R' U B2 D' B2 D B' R' D U2 L B2 
U' R2 L D2 R' B' R' F L2 B L F2 L D F B' D' R2 D2 F' B D B R' D 
F2 B U D R' F2 R L2 F D' B' F2 L2 D' B' R' F2 B D2 F2 U' F L' R' U' 
D' L2 R2 D R2 B' F' R L' D2 R F2 R' B L2 D2 R L U2 L' D R' L B' R2 
R2 U' L D2 U2 F' R L2 D2 B U B F' R' U2 D' L' U2 F' U' D F2 R' U' R 
B D R' U R2 L2 U B R' F R' D' R L' U2 B' F R' L' F2 R2 U D2 R U 
F2 R2 B' U2 R2 F B2 R F' L F2 D2 L B U R' D2 F' B' L U' L2 B' U B 
R L2 U2 B' L2 D' L2 U L2 R B U2 L' D' L2 U2 F D2 R L2 U' L R' B' L2 
L R' F2 D B' U L' B2 L U' B2 R L' F' R2 B' F L' F' R2 B L' D' F' D 
F' D F' D' F' U F D' U F2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R U' D B2 F D U2 R2 U' F' 
B R2 L' D L' D B2 D' B' D U R' U F R' D' L B2 D U F2 L' B' R' B 
F2 L B' R U B2 D' L' U' L' B2 L R2 F2 D R B' F' D B' L R2 B2 U' B' 
L' F2 D2 B' U' F2 D F B R' B2 D' U2 F2 L2 B' U B2 F2 D' R' F' R' F D' 
R' B L2 B' L F L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 F U2 B2 F2 D2 R' F D U 
U' R2 B' D U2 F2 U' R B L2 U2 R' B2 R' F B' D U2 B' D' B2 L' R2 B F2 
F2 R L2 U' D2 R D R2 U' F2 U B L2 F L D R U' F R B2 F2 U R B2 
D B' U R2 B' U2 D' B' R2 D B' D' L' D2 B2 L U' B2 U' R L U' F' U R 
R2 F B R' F D U' L' D U F L2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U' L' R2 D2 B2 D' U' 
R2 F B' L F2 R' B' F' R' L U B' F' U2 R U B' U' F' U F L U L2 D2 
R' L' D2 B2 R U B' F2 L2 U' L2 D' F R F2 D' B R' U' R2 F B' L2 R' B2 
D R B D' B2 D2 B' D2 F' L' D L' D F2 L' F U' F' D2 R2 F' L2 R2 B2 L 
B2 U' L R2 U2 D' F' R2 F' R L F' D2 R B' R' D L' F D' L' F' L F L' 
L' B2 U2 D L2 F L2 U D B2 L2 R D U L B R L' B2 U R2 U' D' L B2 
D L F2 D2 R2 L2 D' U' F2 R B2 R B2 L' F2 L' D U' L' U2 F2 U L D2 F2 
R L2 D' B D L2 D2 L' R D' F2 R' B2 D2 R' L' U' D R2 L' F' R' B2 U B 
L2 B2 R F2 R' L' U2 R F R2 U2 B2 U2 D' R2 D B2 L' F B2 R B2 F' R2 U 
L' F2 R U D' R2 U B' R' U2 B' F' U2 R2 D' B' U F' R B R2 U' B' U D 
D2 B2 U' R B D L B U' F' D U' L2 D B L2 D F' L' B2 D R' U' L' U2 
R' D2 F D F2 R B' F' U R' L B L U F2 B D B' L U F B' D2 F L2 
R' D' B2 D2 F2 L' F' D' F' D B2 F L' U R' B2 D' R' L' B' R2 U R' B' F' 
B D2 B' F L2 B' F' U' F' B2 R2 F U' F2 B U F2 U' D2 R2 L2 F' L U D2 
L U' F L2 D' L' R2 D F2 B' D' B U2 L' F2 B2 R' U R L2 B2 U' D' R2 L' 
F2 R B2 R U2 D2 L' B2 D R' F2 B U2 L2 D B' U B2 L R U F R D2 U 
L' U F2 L' R' U' B L U2 D' R' L' D L' R2 D' R B2 U' F2 L2 B R F' B' 
L2 F U' D2 L R D R2 B2 F U2 D L2 F2 U F B2 R2 D L D2 B' L U L2 
F2 D L U2 D F2 L' F2 L' U2 F' U' D2 R L F' B L2 R' D B2 U2 D2 R' F 
B2 R L2 U L D L2 F2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 B' R B2 L F' L' U' D' R U' L' D2 
U L2 F2 U' B' D2 R' D B2 D' U2 L' U' L2 D R' D2 F L B2 U2 D' R' F U2 
U2 R D' U' B2 D U2 R U D2 R2 L' F B2 U D' F2 R2 B L2 U L2 D B D' 
D' U' B R' B' D U R' B U' R B F' U R D' F R F L' B' L D2 U B' 
D' B U L' R' D2 L' F' B R' F U2 L2 R B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L' F' L R 
F' R U F R B' R2 L B2 R D2 R' L B' U D2 L R U B F2 R L' D' U 
F B L' R' B U' F2 D2 B' U2 F L' B' U2 F2 B R' B' L F' D' F R' F' R 
F' U' D' B2 F2 U L D2 F D B2 U2 B D2 U L' B' R' U B2 F2 D2 U F' U 
L B' U' F' L2 F' U2 D L B2 U' L' U' B2 U2 R F2 B2 L' B2 L B' U2 B' D' 
U D' L' F2 B2 D L2 F2 R2 L' B U L' U2 B' L2 F R F' U' L' F2 B' U R 
L F2 B' R' B2 F' U2 R' F R2 F' R' L' U F' B R2 F2 L U' L' R' F R' U 
D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 R' U' B L' F B' L' F' U' R F2 L2 B' L' F2 B2 R2 L 
D' F2 B2 D' L' D2 U' R2 B F2 D' B' R F2 B' R D2 U R' U2 B' D' B R2 F' 
B2 D' U L' D B F' R L2 U L' D B2 L' B' F' U2 R2 U2 D' F2 L B L2 U 
D B' L2 D F2 B D R2 U' F U' F L' F' L2 B F' U F2 B2 U B2 U2 F' D' 
F' R' D' U' L D' F2 D' B' L U' L B2 L' B' L' F B L D2 U2 L' U2 D F' 
F2 B D' L' F' U' D L' R B2 L2 F' L' U L2 R' D U F L D' R D' R' L 
D2 F' D' F2 R D2 L U D F' B2 U' L U R U2 R' D B D L2 B2 D2 R L 
R' L F' R2 F' D L' B D' U2 B' D2 U' L B' U D R' L D U R' L' B2 D2 
B2 F' R U2 R U2 R' B' U F L' R' D2 U R L B' D F2 B D B2 L F' R' 
B D' U' R B2 D' R' D' B' L U D' L' F2 U L2 D' R F' R' U' R2 B2 R' L' 
L R' D2 U R' F2 R2 L F2 R' D' U B D' F L D2 B2 L' R' U2 L B R U 
R' U2 R F R F2 L D2 B' F' U2 R' B R2 B' R' U2 R2 B' F' D L' D2 U L' 
U' D' L U R2 B R U2 D R2 U' R2 U' B F D' U2 L2 B D2 R L2 B2 U B2 
F D2 L' B U R' L2 F' L2 R2 F R' F' L' F' B2 D' F' B2 D2 U R2 D L' R 
F' B' R' D2 F2 L' B R2 F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L' R B U B U' F 
D2 U' R' D' L' R' F' U' B2 U' F R D' L' R2 D R L U' B' R' U' R' L B 
F B' R L' D2 U B2 F2 D' L' D' U' B' F' L F2 R' F2 L B2 D2 B' U' D2 R' 
F2 B U2 F' B U B' F' L U2 R L D' L' B F R L B' D2 R' B2 U F2 B' 
D L2 B' L2 D B2 L2 B' F' R2 L2 B F2 U R F2 L B' L R2 B U' R' F R2 
F L D U2 B2 F R2 L2 D' F' L R2 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L' D U' B' F U' B L 
U' L' U2 D' R' F' B2 D2 R B' F' R D2 U F2 U2 L F B R2 F2 D2 B' D' L 
U D2 L2 R' F2 D' B2 D R U2 L' F2 D' L2 F L R2 B D' L2 B' F2 L' D L2 
L2 B2 D2 U' L' U B D U2 B D' U B R2 F' D' B2 U' R2 B2 F R' D L' B2 
L' D2 B' R B2 F2 U B2 D' U B' D' R U L2 R' U2 R' D' U' R L' F U F 
R' D' F R2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B' F' D2 U2 L D' L' U2 B D' F2 B L2 F2 R' L' 
R2 F B' U' D R2 D2 L U' R2 B D2 U' R2 D2 B F' U' B' R2 F R' B' R D 
L2 F' R U' F B' R D B2 F' U2 R2 U' L2 F B R' B L2 F D2 B D2 R2 B 
F2 D L D2 L2 D' R2 L2 F' B R2 L D R' B2 U' D2 F' D R' L2 D' U' B2 D 
U2 F' R2 B2 R D2 L F2 D' L' R F2 B R2 U2 B U' L2 U L2 D L2 D F2 D' 
U L F2 R U R2 U B' D B2 F D' F2 D2 F D2 U2 R' F' L' F U B2 D R' 
D2 R F' B2 U B2 R L2 U' F R2 B U B' F' R' B2 R2 F R B R' F U L2 
L' B R U2 R' L2 U2 L' U2 F2 B' D' U' R2 U' L2 U' L' B L R D2 R' B2 D2 
B F R U F2 R L2 B2 R2 L B L2 B2 L' F D' L R' D2 B2 F2 U' B U2 L2 
F2 R' D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B R' D U' L D2 R2 L' U2 L' D2 L F2 D L' F' U2 
B' L2 F U2 R F' L F' B L' U' B' R L' B L B U D2 L' D' F' U2 B' U' 
L U' F2 B' R U2 L2 F2 L U' R' D' L B2 L F2 L2 U L2 B' U' B2 L' B' F 
L2 U R' B' U L' B2 R B D R' B2 R2 B F L' D' R2 D' L' B2 R L B2 R 
F' B2 L' F B' U2 L' F U F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D R' F D2 B2 U2 B' U' B' U2 B2 
L' R' D L B' R2 D' L2 B F2 D R B2 D2 F' R2 L2 D' R2 B L U' L D' U' 
D' U2 F2 U2 D' R2 D F' L' B2 R' B' L B2 R2 L2 F' R' L F2 B' U' B U2 B2 
R F D2 F L' B2 R U2 B2 U D2 R B2 R B F2 D2 U' B2 L D' U' B2 L U 
D R' B' L2 F' D F L' R2 D R D R' B' U' F R D2 R' B2 F2 U' D F2 D2 
F B2 D2 B L' D2 R B2 F U F U D' L2 F2 U2 D' L R2 F' D2 L U R F 
F2 L2 B2 F L F2 D2 R B' D2 R2 B' R2 U' L D' F2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 B U 
D2 F' L F2 R2 B U2 D R2 D R B2 R2 D2 R' B L R2 B' D L U2 F B R' 
L R' B2 U R F' D' L F D' U L' B' U D2 B2 L' F2 R' B' F D2 U' R' B' 
L D2 L' F D2 U' R U2 R B' F U R' L F' L' B F2 D L' F D2 F2 L' F 
D' U B' D' R2 U2 B' U2 B R2 L' F L' U F L R2 F2 D U' B2 D U' B2 D 
R' B' F D2 L D L2 B2 R B' R F2 B R' F2 L' B D L B' D F B' R' B 
D B F' D2 B2 U R2 L D B' R D' U' R' B2 L2 U' D2 B R' L2 F U2 L U' 
R B2 U2 F D2 F R2 D R2 U B2 L' D R2 B2 D R2 F' U B' D F R2 B L2 
F2 U2 F2 U2 D' F R' U' D' F' D U2 L' B2 R2 F D2 B2 D2 R F' B' U B' U 
L D' R2 F B' D' B2 U' L B' U2 F' R U R' B2 L F' R' B F' L D' R' F' 
R2 F' B' R F2 U2 L U' F' U2 B2 L2 F2 B' L' U2 R' B D2 R2 L B' U' L' F 
D' B2 R L' U2 B2 L U2 L U D' L U2 F B2 L2 F' L R' F2 R2 F2 B R2 U2 
D B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U L' B D' F2 B2 L' U' B D' R B L2 U' L2 R F L 
U2 B L' U2 F L2 U' B' L2 D U2 B' D' R2 D R2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 L 
F' D' L' B' F2 R' B2 U2 L2 F L R U' F2 R F' D U F2 R2 D2 L D2 U L 
F' R F B R L F2 L2 F' D B2 D' F2 B2 L B D L R' U' R2 F' B2 D' R 
B2 U' L F2 U F' R D2 L U2 L U' L' D2 L2 R B D' L U D2 F2 B' L U' 
B L R' U2 L2 R2 D' L2 F' R' L F U' R F' D' U2 B2 R U R2 F2 B' R2 U2 
B2 D2 B D2 F L U D F D' U' L2 U B' R F U' L2 F L' D F' U2 D B2 
R' F R F2 U2 D2 F2 L2 D R F' R2 F L2 B R2 U' R2 F U L F L U2 R 
U' F2 U F' B' L2 B L B' R' L F' D B2 U F' D U2 F' B' U B L2 B' D' 
L F L' U R2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R L2 D B L2 B R2 U' L2 F L' F' B' L2 B 
D' F2 R U' D R2 B2 U B L2 F' U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L U' R2 U2 B' D2 L2 B L2 
B' D2 L F2 B U' F2 L2 F2 L B L2 U' F2 B' D F2 D2 F2 D B D' B L2 F 
B F' D R2 B2 F' U2 F L' F' D2 F2 L' D R B U D2 L2 D2 B' U F2 D' U2 
B L U' D B D R2 U' R2 D F' U' B' F' R' U' R' B2 R D2 U F2 L' R' F2 
L B U L' F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U B' U2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 L' U2 F' D' F 
D' L U' B' L' F' B2 U' R' B' R B L' F2 R2 L2 U2 L D L B U' D L2 U2 
F2 R2 D F2 R' L' U' F2 L2 U F2 L' B2 U2 D' F' R' B2 R U' R L2 D' L U' 
U2 R' D R' L2 F2 U L' R B2 R U2 L2 R' F' B2 D2 B' F' L' B L' F' R U2 
L' B2 L U2 R B F' R2 F' D U' R L' D2 R' B' R F2 U L2 B D2 B' U D2 
F2 D U' R F' R U F R2 L' F R2 F2 D2 L' D' F' L' D R2 F' D2 F2 B2 U2 
R L2 D' U2 F2 R' F D R' D B2 L D' F' D L' B2 U' R2 D' R' D' R' F R2 
D R L' D2 L' D R' D2 R' U L2 R2 F U2 F U' F' U D' L2 U2 R F' U' F' 
D2 R2 D2 B F' D2 R B' D U F2 U2 F L2 R2 F' L D L' B2 D B D' U' F2 
B D2 U B L2 B D' L' U D2 F2 U D2 L U' L F2 R2 U' F2 L U L R B 
U' R D2 B2 D F D B2 L2 R' U2 L' R F' U' B' F' R B' D U' B2 F2 D' L2 
F2 D' R B2 F L B' L2 U L2 U D L2 F2 D B2 D' B' D R' B2 U2 F2 D2 F' 
F2 R U B' U' L' F U' R L B U B2 R L' U2 L' R' B' F R' L' F B D 
U R U2 B R2 L2 F' B2 D2 U2 R U B2 U2 L U' B2 R U2 B F' R D' F2 U 
B' L' F R' D B U2 B2 R2 D F U2 F R' U D' F' U F D' U' L B' D2 U' 
D' F' L2 B' D' U2 L B D' B' D2 L2 D B L' F' B' R' L D2 U2 F' L' F2 R2 
U' D' L D B2 D2 U2 R' U2 R2 U F' D' B' R2 B' L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 L' 
F' D2 L2 U' L2 R' U2 D2 F2 D2 F' U B' R2 L B2 R U B U2 F2 R' B D2 R2 
U2 L B2 L' B2 U D F D B' D L2 R F' D2 L' U D B D' U B' L D' R2 
L R2 F D2 R' U2 L R' U2 D B' F2 L U D' R2 F R2 L' B' F2 U2 D L F2 
L2 U2 R U2 B2 U2 B2 D R L F R2 B' D R2 D' L2 U D2 B2 D U B' U' B' 
B2 R' B' F2 R2 F2 U L' R2 U2 F U' L B2 L D B' D L2 F D' F' D' F' U2 
F U' D' L F D2 B' R' L D' U2 L U' D2 L B U D2 B2 F R F' U R F 
B' L R' F2 B' L D' R2 F2 B D2 B R2 L' U R D' U' F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 F 
R' D L B2 U F' L' U2 D L2 R B' U' F2 U R' F L' U' R D2 U' F' U' D 
F2 D' L2 F2 L B2 D' B L R' B2 L' D L2 F' U' D2 B U R2 B' L R2 B U' 
R L' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L' B2 R L' F' R' F2 U F' L R' 
B L' B2 L' D' R' U2 L F2 U F2 L' B R2 U2 B' L' U2 B2 F L2 R' U' F D' 
U2 R B L' U' B U2 R' L D' L B F2 L U' L2 D2 F' L2 U' D' R' U L' F' 
R F' U L D' B D' B' D U R U2 D2 R F' B' L2 F2 L B' D2 B2 F2 U2 L 
R' U2 L2 F2 U B D R2 L B' L B' D R' B2 D R' L2 F2 B' R D2 L U2 F' 
R' U L D B2 F' L' D2 U2 B U2 D' B D' L R' F' B2 R F B' D' B' L' R 
B' D' L R F2 R L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' D' L2 F2 R' U B' F2 D B U' D2 L 
B2 U' F L2 F B D' B' F2 L R' D L2 D2 L' B' U2 D' B2 D F U2 L2 F2 L2 
U2 B2 L R' D2 F2 B2 D2 L' F2 L2 R' D B2 F2 L2 F2 R' F' D2 R F L2 B2 R' 
R L2 U' F U F' B D F2 U2 D B' D F2 U R' D L D2 R2 F' R2 B2 F' R' 
U2 D L' F2 R D2 B2 U L2 R D' F2 B' R' B' U2 L' B R D F' U2 B' R' D 
F' R F2 L' U2 B2 F L2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2 F D R D F2 D' R' F' R L2 D L2 
L D2 L2 R U' D2 F B R2 U D' R2 L2 D U2 L' D' B' U' B2 D2 L2 D2 U F 
U' L2 U' B' D U2 B2 D2 U B2 U L' F2 U R' D' B' U2 F' U' B' F2 L2 B2 F' 
F' L B2 L' F R' D B2 F2 U F' B R' U2 L2 U' F' L2 F U' R' L U' D' R2 
R2 D F' D' U' L2 D2 F L2 R D B F R' B2 U R' U' F' R2 D' L2 F' R L2 
F2 B' U2 L' U2 B R U' R' L2 F' R' D' R2 L U2 D' R L' B' R U' R2 F' L' 
D' B D' R' F D R2 L2 D' F2 D L2 F' L2 B R F D2 L2 D2 F B' L2 U' D' 
B D L F' L' D' L2 R' F' B' L2 D' U B2 L' R' U' R' B L2 B' R2 F L2 F 
B2 F' D L2 U2 F2 U2 L R2 D U2 B' L' U2 F U2 D' B2 R' D F' D F' L' U 
R' F D R' B' R F' L B R L' D' R2 L2 D2 B' F2 D2 L' R' U D' L2 F L 
F2 L' B' F2 R2 L' U' R U2 D2 B R2 D2 F L R' U2 D2 R' L' U2 D' F L2 R 
B' F L2 U' R L' B' D2 R U D B2 U' D2 R' F' D' B F D B2 F2 U' L' D 
D' R F L R B2 L2 D' F U2 B2 D' F' L' U D B2 L2 R2 U' R' L' D' B2 U2 
B F2 L' R2 U' R' L2 D2 B' D' B2 L U R' F' R2 B' R' L2 F B R2 F2 L2 D' 
L' U' R2 F D' L U2 L' B F R' U2 L' U L R' B2 D2 F' R2 B' R D2 F U 
D F D2 L' U2 R U' R2 U F' D2 U' R2 D' U B' U B' D2 U2 F R2 F R D 
F' U2 D2 B2 L' U D R L B L F' D F L B2 U L' R B' L R' F2 R2 F2 
L' U R2 U' D B' R L2 D' L' F2 D' B' F' R2 F' U L R2 U2 D' L U' R2 D2 
F' U F D2 U2 F' U' R2 B2 F L F' L2 R D U R2 D U2 B2 F' L2 R2 D' L 
F2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 L U2 D' B' L2 R' U' L2 U B F' R2 F' 
R' U R' F' R2 F B' D R' D U R' B2 L' R B' F L R2 D B D U B U 
U' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B L' B F2 D2 B' F' D2 B2 L F' D L D' R B' D F' 
L R2 U F' B2 D' U2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 D' U2 F2 R B F R B U L2 R2 D' 
F' B' D U2 B U' D2 B D U2 B2 L' F' B' U' B2 U2 D' F2 D2 L2 R2 U D' R' 
B2 R2 U D R' F2 L B2 D' F R2 F D B U' B2 F R2 L' U' L' R U' R F' 
R2 F2 L' D' R' U R2 L2 U2 B' F' L' B2 D' U R2 B2 U B D R2 B' D' U2 B 
B2 D' L' R' D2 R F' U L2 B L2 U' R2 L F B' U L2 U L U2 B U2 L' U' 
U D F2 R2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 D2 U L2 R F2 R U D' L' B2 D2 L2 U' R L' U2 
R2 F R' B R' F2 D' F' R2 U R' F' L B2 U L R D2 R2 F2 D2 B F' R2 D2 
F2 B' D R' L U2 B2 L' U' D' L U2 D L' R' F' R2 U B2 R2 B F' D2 L D 
R B2 L D' F2 R2 U2 L' F2 B2 L2 U2 B' D L B' L' B D B' F2 L' D R B' 
U2 F2 D' U B' F2 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 R U2 B' L2 R' B2 D' U2 B2 U' D B L 
R L2 B L' U' L D2 F' L2 D L2 B2 U L' D F' U' R D' R' U F2 L2 B L2 
R2 D' R F' L U B' F' U D' L2 U2 L D' R2 L2 B F' D L2 D L D2 U L 
L2 R F B' L F U2 R2 U2 B F D' B2 U2 D' F' L' D2 L U2 F B' R' L2 F2 
D2 F2 D2 L' B F D F D F D2 U R D L2 D R B2 D B R2 U2 R L2 D' 
U D' B2 R' D R2 D B U F' R2 L2 U' R L2 U B2 F' U' L B' L2 F2 U' D2 
U2 B' L D L B2 L2 B' L D2 L' R B L' B2 R L F D2 U2 L' F' U2 L2 B' 
R' U2 L' F2 D' R L2 U L U F L' F D' F' B2 U D F' D2 B' D2 U R2 L' 
R2 D U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D2 L F' L' B' R U' F R' L2 D' U R' U2 B' L F' 
D' R' D' F' L' B' U2 R' D2 F2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' D' L' B R' D' L D2 L D2 F2 
R' D2 R L2 U L' B' U' D2 L U2 F' B' U' D B2 D R2 F U L' U' F2 B L' 
R' L' D2 F L2 B2 R L2 D B2 F R2 L F2 R' F' B' L U D2 R2 F U' R D' 
U' R' F' U2 R F2 L2 F' L' F' U' B' D' F' D' R2 L2 F2 B' U' D2 R2 L' U2 R 
L D B' D2 R U2 D' L2 B' L B F2 R U' R' F' B' U' R2 F2 B' L D F2 B2 
L R' U' B D L U2 L2 U2 L2 U' B D2 U L2 U' D' L2 U' D' F' R' F2 U' D 
R' F2 B2 D U F R' B' D F' L B' L2 B2 R' L2 B' R2 B' L D' F U2 F2 D 
U L F B' D L2 R' F2 R2 F U2 D' L2 D' F D2 R B' D' B L2 U2 F R' L 
U D' F' B2 U2 F' D U2 L2 B' F2 U' R U F' U B' L B2 L R2 F' R2 L U2 
B F' L B' L U2 R2 U' D2 F D' R B2 D' F2 L U' F R2 B F2 U2 R' U F 
F R' L2 B' F' L B' R' U L' F' R2 U R2 D' L U L' D' F' B' U L B2 R' 
B F2 R2 U' F' U' L R B' U' L2 U F2 D' U R F' L B2 R' F' D R' D F2 
B' R2 F R' F L' U2 B R' L2 D2 F2 D U' F2 R2 B U F B2 R L' B' D2 R' 
R' U F R F2 R2 L2 U2 D2 B' R L F2 R' L2 D2 U F2 R2 B R' B2 U' B' L' 
U B' L2 U B' U' L' R' F' R D L2 B L B D2 B D2 U2 B' L B' F2 R' L 
B' R2 F L2 F U2 L B2 F2 L U' F D L B2 R F R2 D2 U' L' U B2 F' L 
L2 R' F D2 U L2 D' L2 R2 F' D' F' B2 R2 U2 F R B L D' F D R D U 
B2 R2 U2 L2 B' D2 F B D L B U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L' U R' D' R' B' R B2 
L B D2 R2 L' F' D' B L2 B L2 R U' F2 D' L2 B F D' L2 D' R' L2 F B' 
U' R' D F' U D' R' L2 F2 L' D' U L U' R F2 B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U' F B L 
F2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U D' F2 R' B2 R D' U' B2 D U F B R' B2 D2 L2 
D' B2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' U R2 U L' R' U B2 L B' L' R D L2 F' D2 
F' U2 B U L2 U2 F2 B' D2 F L2 U' F' U2 F' L F2 U D2 F R' D2 U' B' L2 
U F2 L F2 R U2 B2 U2 L2 R D R2 D2 F' L' F2 U2 D2 F R' B2 L2 U' F' R2 
F' L' F D B L2 B2 F R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F' U L2 B2 D L B2 F2 D2 L' D F' 
L R D F2 U' R' F2 L U' F' D' R2 F L' R2 F L' F' D2 L2 F R' U' F2 D2 
F R' F' U' D B2 U2 R' B' D' F2 B' U' D' R D B' L B2 R2 U2 D' L' R' D 
L2 R' D L R' B2 D' U B D2 B L2 F2 U' L U' D L' U' B' L2 R2 B' D' L' 
R2 L B2 D2 F U' B F2 R L2 F L D' L2 F2 U D' R' B R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L' 
F' U L F2 U D L B' F D2 F' R U' D F D' L' D2 R' F2 U' L F2 L2 R 
L U2 B2 U' B D2 L' D' F2 L' F2 R' B D2 L F B U F B R2 D2 B2 D2 L' 
F2 B L D2 L' F2 U' L D U' F U2 F D' L2 B D2 B2 L D2 R D B2 U R 
D' L R2 F' L R2 D2 R2 B' F2 R' B' D' L2 D F' D2 B2 R2 D B L D' R2 B' 
B2 R2 B' L' U L' U2 R F L2 R' D L R2 B2 F R' B U' B U' D' L2 F D 
B' R F2 R B2 U F' U D2 R B' R F D2 U L2 U D2 L B' R2 B' L R B' 
F' R D2 R F2 L' U' R L U2 R D F L' R' U2 R' F U' F' D L' U2 R' D' 
R F R' F2 L' R' B2 D B2 L' R2 F2 D' R U2 L' B2 D' R F' U2 D F' R2 B' 
U D L R B' R U L2 F' D' U' R F L' D R2 U B' U' B D R D2 L' U 
B2 F R' F U' L' F' L U' B2 R L2 B' D' U R2 L U L R' D' U L2 U' D 
B' R L B2 D B2 R D2 F2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U B' R2 D2 R2 D2 B 
R' D L' B' L' D2 B2 D' R' F2 R' D L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' D F B2 R' F' B' U' 
U R' F2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 L F2 D F' R2 D' L F' B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' B D' F 
L U' F' D2 R2 B2 L2 D U2 B' U' R2 F' R L2 U' B F D' U2 L2 D L R2 D' 
R U' D B D2 R D' R2 L2 D F L' B2 D' B' F' D' U' R F U' D B2 D2 B' 
B F' D' F B2 L D' F U' L2 U' D2 B D F L' D2 F B2 D B R U2 B' L2 
D2 L U D' L' U2 D2 R' L' B2 F' D' U2 F' U' B' F2 U2 R' F U' F D2 U' L' 
R F' D L' F' R2 U D' F L2 B' R D' L' R D2 L D2 B' L' R D U L2 D2 
R U B2 F D2 L R B' U' L B L2 D' U' F' D2 B2 R D B L' D L2 D2 U' 
D2 R' D U R' U L' U B F' D2 L B2 D B U' B2 U L B' D L' U' D B 
F' B D2 F R D' R' U B2 U2 R U D B2 L U2 D2 F D L U' L F' D F' 
B U L2 R U2 B' D2 U2 B2 U' B F' L' U2 D2 L B2 R B' F U' R F L2 U' 
U D B R B2 L2 D' U L2 U F D B L' U B' R' U B R2 F2 L B' R' U2 
B2 F2 R B' D' U B' D' U2 R L F' D B U2 B2 R2 L' U L U D2 B' D B2 
D' U' L' R2 U B' L' R D2 F U L' R U2 B2 D B U2 B' U' F2 B' D U F 
D' U F' R2 F L' R' B2 R L2 B2 L2 U' R' L F L2 U2 R' L D2 U B R2 U2 
R2 U2 L U2 L F R' F L' U2 D B2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 B D F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B 
F R D2 F' R' F' D2 R2 U B' U2 F' U' B2 R L U L B F' D B' R D F2 
F U' B' R L' U' F2 D2 R2 F' B L' U' D B2 F2 L' R2 B L2 D2 L2 R2 D2 R' 
U' L B' D2 U' R2 B' U2 R' D2 L U L F L2 B' L F2 R B' L F L' D2 F' 
B2 L' D U R L' U2 F' D' R L2 D F R F' D' B' U D2 B' D B2 U' D2 B' 
L2 R F L D B' R' L' F' L2 B' F' D R' F R2 L F2 R' U2 F2 R U2 B2 U 
D' L U L' U' R D R2 F B R' L2 F' B2 D L' F2 B' D' U R U2 B' U' F' 
D2 F2 L' B' D B' L' B2 F U' B2 U F D2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 B F' D B R2 D 
R2 D2 U F2 U B L' D2 U2 B L U D' F B2 L U' L F' D2 L U' R2 L D2 
D' R2 L2 F2 D' R D' R' B2 L' R D R F U2 B F2 U L2 U2 D' F' U' B F 
L' R B U2 F D F L R' B' R2 U D2 F B2 D2 B' D' F2 U2 L B D2 L U' 
U D R' F' L' B2 F2 U' D' F2 L D' B' F R2 F R' F R2 L2 U' B2 L D2 R2 
F' D' B' R' L' F' L2 D' F D2 R B' U L' U' R' U2 B2 U' D F2 R D2 L' D' 
L U2 B' U R2 U' D' L' U R D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F' B2 U' R' F2 R F2 D' U2 
U B D2 R L' B R L' F B D L' D2 R' B2 D2 U L R' B L R2 F L2 U 
R L D L2 D' L' B' D' B U L2 D2 R2 D B' F L R2 B U2 R L F2 L2 R 
U R D B2 F2 L' U F' L2 U2 L2 F L2 U' D' L' R2 B F' U2 R2 B L2 D U 
L2 U2 L U' D R D' B2 R2 D2 U B R F B' U B2 R' D' U2 L D' F D2 U 
R2 L' U D2 L' U D2 F R' D' R U D2 B2 L' D' R2 U D L2 D' F U' R B' 
B2 R F2 D B R L' F' L B2 D2 F U2 R D2 F D' U2 R' F2 B2 R' B2 F' D 
L2 D2 R' F' D L F' U' B F2 L2 R2 B R' U' R L D2 B2 D B' R U' L2 D 
U' F L' U' F' D2 R U' F' L F U R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R B' R2 U D2 F 
U' L B2 D F2 D' R' F2 R2 B F2 L D' L' D B L' R2 F2 L' U2 R2 L' U' D 
L' B' R2 D' L' D B2 F' L R2 F' L2 B' R' L2 B D' L' F' B' U' L2 B F' R' 
F' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' F B R2 B F2 L2 F B2 U' F D2 F B R' F B2 U2 
B' U2 R D' R U2 L' D F U2 B D' F L D2 U' F' L B D' F U B2 L R2 
L' B2 R2 L2 B R U2 D L' U' R2 D2 B D' L' D2 U' B U' F2 R D B2 L' R' 
D L' F2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' F L' R' B F2 U2 B2 R L D2 L2 U2 B' L' B' U' R 
B' L2 U2 D B F' R D R L2 B' U2 L U' R' D F2 D B' L R' D R U F 
D2 L B2 U' L D2 U L' R B2 U R' D2 L' D B' D2 U2 B U B2 F' R2 L' D 
D F2 B2 R U2 L' B D L' U' B2 U F' D F' B D F' L F R D2 U B' F 
F' L' B2 U2 F2 R' B R2 D L U R' B D2 L' U2 R' D2 R' L B2 D' R' B2 L 
U L' F' L2 F B2 L U' D' R2 U' R2 L' U' B2 L U F L F' B2 L2 B U2 B 
L' R D2 F2 R2 U' R' U' R U' B' R2 B2 D' L F R B D' U2 B D2 F B2 D 
U2 B2 R' D F' D' L' R U2 R' F2 B' R' L2 B D' L2 D R2 F U2 D' R2 F D 
B' R' L2 D2 U2 L D' L' D B' F L' U R D F2 B' R' U' D' L U' R' F' U 
U B L' R D2 R2 D R' B2 R2 F D2 B' L' B L2 F2 U2 R' D' R2 L B' L2 B 
L' D2 R' B' D B L R2 D R L F2 L2 U2 F' B U' D' B' D' L R2 F2 L' D2 
R D B U2 R' F D R U' F' L2 R U2 B' F' R B2 U B R F L' R U' F2 
D F2 U2 B' L2 F B2 U R2 F B L2 R D2 L B D2 B U' F U B U B2 R 
D B R2 U B2 R L U2 L2 U R' F R2 D' F2 U2 B' U' F2 R' F R2 L U2 B' 
F' B D' R' F' D L F R F' D2 B2 L' U R D' R2 F B L B D B2 L2 B' 
L2 B L2 D2 F' U2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R' B' U2 D' R U' F' U D' B2 R' F U L2 
R' U2 B2 R' F B' R B' D' L2 R' B F D2 B2 L D2 F' B2 R' U2 D' F2 D R 
B F U' B2 L2 U2 R D B2 L R' B D2 R2 L' B' F' R' L B' F' D L D' R2 
B' F' D2 L2 D2 R F2 L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L' R' F2 R' D' R2 F' U2 B L2 D F' D2 
D B R' B R2 F' B2 L' R F B' R' U' B F' R2 B' U F U F2 D2 R' B2 U 
B D U' F' U2 F2 U F R2 U2 D R' L' B' U L2 R D2 F D2 U L D2 B2 F2 
D2 L F2 D2 F' B' U2 R' B' F U L' F B2 D F2 D2 F' L' D2 R' U2 D L R2 
D2 R2 U' B2 F D B D B' L' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 B' L B2 L2 R' F2 D' L' 
L U2 F2 R2 L' U R' L' B' U' D' L R2 F2 D F' R B D' L R2 F' U2 L2 D 
R' U L' B' R' F' L B U' R' U D F' L2 D2 F' D F' D2 L U' F' L2 B' F2 
D2 B2 L' U F U2 D B' R2 U L2 D' U F2 B' R' F' L' F2 D' B' D' L' R' D2 
R B' F2 L' B R U2 L' R' B2 L' B' D' L R' F' L' F B L R' F2 U D B2 
L R2 B' U2 F L' F2 R' F U F U2 B L2 U2 D R U2 L' D' R B L2 D' U2 
D F' L2 F' D2 F' L' U' R' F U2 R2 U' R2 L' U2 F' L' U2 R' D2 L2 R D' F2 
B D U L D2 R L D L D2 B2 R2 F B U' D' B' L2 F U L2 B L2 F L2 
B2 F2 D R B2 D' F' D' R' B F2 R' B2 D2 U' L F B' L B' R' F D2 B R' 
B' U2 R' B' F2 U B' R' B2 U R B' F R' F U2 R2 U2 L F2 R' U' R2 D2 R 
L' U' D2 L2 D' B2 D' L' U' R2 L2 D' U' R2 B R F' B' U F2 D U2 R D' B' 
D U' L2 R U F' R D2 U' L U R U' F B2 L2 U2 D2 R' B2 L' D F L F 
F2 D R' B2 D2 B U2 B2 R D2 F L' B2 D2 B2 F R L2 B' R2 F' D2 U' F2 U2 
R U' F R' F2 R2 D F R' U2 D L' R2 B2 F D' R' L F2 D2 F' U' L2 U R2 
R' F' B2 D U' L2 F2 U D' F' B' R L F R' U2 F' B2 D F' L2 R' D2 U2 B 
U2 R' L F D U2 R F U F' D F2 L2 D' F' B' D2 F' R F2 B2 U2 D R B' 
U' F2 B2 L R2 D' B' F L D L2 F' B2 R F B' U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F U' B L 
R' U2 R L' F' B' L R2 U' F2 D' U2 B F L U L2 U L' D' L' F' U2 L2 U' 
D' R2 U R U' D' F' L F2 L B' D' F2 U2 R' U' L2 D2 L D' F2 U B' D' U2 
R F D F' U' R' F L U L D2 U' R2 U' F R U B R2 L2 U D2 L' D R' 
U' D' B' R' L F L D2 L U' F' L2 U2 D F2 R B L' D' L2 D2 B2 L' U R 
L R' D' L2 F' L2 D F' L D2 U2 L' U2 B L' R U' F2 R' F2 D F2 U' L2 D 
U' D' F L U R2 U2 D2 B' D' U' F' R2 U R D' B2 D2 U' R D' L2 U2 L D 
D2 U B R2 F R L2 U2 B' L D F2 R' U' F' B' L2 F' R' D2 F D2 U L' F2 
B' U' B D2 F2 D' L U2 D' B L' R2 D L' U R' L D F' R2 L' F2 U' B U2 
B D2 U B' U2 F2 B2 D2 F D B R D2 F' D U2 L' U2 L2 R2 D F L2 R D2 
R2 U2 D2 L R' B' F U R2 L2 U D2 R' B' R2 D' L2 D' F U' L U' L U B' 
U R' B' D R2 L2 U' B2 U F B R U D B F2 D2 R' U' D L' R2 D' L' D2 
D U' B D R2 U' F B U2 R' D2 U2 L F2 D' B U' R2 L' U2 B L' R2 D2 L2 
F2 B' L' B' D' F U R2 F' L2 F' B2 U' D L' B F2 U' D L2 D2 R D2 U' B 
L2 D' U' R2 L B' L F B U B2 L2 U B2 R B2 F L2 R' B' U R' F2 B U 
R2 D' R' U' R2 F L' U R F' U2 F' U2 D' R2 L U L D2 F' L' D U2 F' R 
B2 F R U2 B D2 R2 D2 U' L B2 F' R L2 D2 U2 B' L' D2 L R' U' L D' B' 
F L B2 L2 B2 U L B U' F' U F L' F2 B L F' D U L' R' F2 B D2 F2 
F' U R2 B2 D' U' L B2 D' U F' D L2 R2 U D B U F' D B D R2 B F2 
F2 U D F D B' F U2 B2 R2 L' B2 U2 B R' B2 U2 D B2 R2 B' F D' B2 D2 
R2 D' U F2 D' L2 U D L D' R B' D F B U2 D L R2 U2 L B' L2 R U 
D' F B L2 U L R2 U F' R2 U' D B' L2 R2 F D2 B' U' R2 B R L2 F' R' 
F2 L' F U' F' U2 F2 L B D2 F' B2 R L2 D U F D' B L U D' B2 D2 R2 
F2 U B2 D2 F U L' R' D2 L2 U2 D2 R' D' L D' U' L2 U' F U F2 L R' D' 
F2 L B' L2 B' R2 L B2 F' U2 F' R' D B2 R2 B U' B F' R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 
R L' F' D2 B2 F D2 R' F2 B2 R2 U' D2 R' B' U D2 R' F2 D2 L' R B' D2 B2 
B L B D R' L2 B' F2 D' U2 F2 R' U R2 L' U B D2 F' U2 L2 F2 B' U' D 
U' B F2 L R2 B' L' D L2 D2 B' F L2 R2 F L B' L' D2 B' L D' R L' U' 
D F2 U F2 B D L' U' L' D U2 F2 L U2 B F2 U2 F U F B L D' L U2 
D' F' D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' R' U B' F2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D F2 L 
U2 R' U' F U' L' U L' D L R' U' D R' U2 B2 R L F' D B2 R' U' D2 R2 
L B2 L' F' L B2 L' D U' F R' U R' D R U F' B L2 F' L' B R2 F2 B2 
D' F2 D R2 D' R' D' L2 B' U R2 D U R' F B2 U2 R' U' F B2 R L2 B2 U' 
F2 R' F2 L B L' U' D L U2 B U' L' D R B F2 L' U2 D R' U' F' B L' 
D' F' L2 D' B U2 B F2 R2 F' U R L' U' D R U L' R U2 B L U B' U2 
L2 R F2 U D2 L' U2 L F R2 L D2 B' L' U' D L' F2 L' U' F L2 F' L' D' 
B' D2 R2 D' F2 B2 R' F' U' B' R' L' U F' B2 L D' R' F L' F' D2 F2 U F 
R2 B U F' B U2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' D B D2 R2 F' D L R' F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 
U' L' R' F' L' D L' U2 L2 F' R L2 U2 B' R F' D L' F2 D2 U2 L' U L' R2 
F D' F D U2 B2 F U' F' U L2 B' U L2 F2 U F' B R F2 L' R U' L D 
L D' F2 R2 B2 F' L2 U' D' F' D L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' D2 F2 L R2 B F' D2 L 
L F2 B2 R' B' U2 R' F2 B D2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R B2 U2 R U2 L' U' F R B2 U2 
B2 L' R2 U' R2 D R' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' B F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R B D2 
U R' L' D' R' U F U2 F2 B' R2 U F B R F D' R D2 F D B2 R2 U2 B 
R D L U2 F U L' F' U F2 D' B2 L2 F' B' U2 R2 U' L' B2 D' F2 L' R2 B 
U' R2 L2 D F R2 D' F' R' U L2 F' R B' F2 D U' R' U2 L D2 U F' B2 D' 
B2 U R' F D L2 D L2 U2 D B D2 F' U L B U D' B2 U' F' R2 B U2 D 
L B2 U2 R B U2 D2 F L' R F' R2 L2 U' R L B2 U B' U R' B2 F2 U2 R 
U R' B2 F R2 U2 D2 B R B' R2 D2 U' F' U2 D2 B2 D B2 F' R2 U2 L D' R' 
B2 D F2 L2 B R' D' R U2 L' U' D2 R F2 B R' U L2 D L B U' B' R D2 
R2 U2 F' B' U' L F2 B R F' U' B' F' U2 F2 L B' U B U L' R' F2 U R' 
R2 B D U B' D F' D2 F' B' D' B L F R2 L' D2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B' R' B 
R' F' B D L' F L R' D U2 F R' U2 R2 L2 U R B' R L' F2 B' L R2 B2 
U' R2 D' F2 R' L D U2 L U2 B D R' L2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' D L2 U2 F' B2 R 
R' F' U B D2 B2 L D2 B' F L U' F' U L F2 U' D' L' R' U D2 L' F L' 
B' D2 L D' U' L D B' U' D' R' F' U2 R' B' F2 U L2 D B D U2 F L' F' 
U2 L' D B' L2 D' U' L2 F' U B2 F' D R F B' U' B2 D2 R' D U F2 L D2 
F R2 U R2 B' L' F U2 B' F' R D R L' F U' F2 B2 R' D U2 F' B D2 B2 
B2 D' U' L2 F L2 D' L' R F2 D' F' U L2 R' D B L D' L' R' U' B L2 U' 
F' B' L' B L R' D2 F2 U R U' F2 D' L' F2 L' B L F D' R F R' B' L' 
F' D2 B2 F U' B D2 B2 D2 B D' R2 D' F2 U2 B' F R' L' F2 L B R2 F' U 
U' D2 L2 D' U2 R2 L' B' F D L B' F' U2 D R' L' U' L' R D2 R' L' B2 U' 
B2 F2 D2 F' D' F' R U2 L R2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 F' R2 B R' B2 R F U L2 U 
U F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D U L2 D U R D' B 
R' U2 L F' U' L2 B2 L' B D2 L2 R' F2 B' U B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 F' B' R 
F' L2 D R2 U F B R' B L2 F L' U2 L2 B' F' L' F2 B2 L' F2 R2 D B2 U2 
R' B' R2 L' D F U2 B U' D' L B L2 D' B R2 D B' L2 U2 R2 B F2 L' D' 
R F R B U2 R' F' R2 L D' B2 U B F' L B L' B L2 D' R' U F U' L2 
R' F2 D' R B2 L B' F R D' B' R L2 U' D2 F' R' D2 L U B2 D F R' F 
L' B2 D2 L F D2 F U2 B' D L U2 L F2 R L' F' R B2 L2 U D' R' D2 U' 
L2 R' U' F2 L' R' U D' R2 F L U B2 F U2 F' L2 B U2 D B2 D2 U' B' F2 
R2 B2 R2 U B2 D L F2 B U L' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B F' D' B2 D' U2 F' U2 B2 
R U2 D2 B2 L2 U L D L' R2 F' R2 L B U' B2 F2 L2 R F2 B' D' L2 D L' 
B R2 F2 R U2 D2 B2 D F D F' L' U F' D2 L D' B F2 L R2 D2 U2 R' U 
F' R2 F' D2 B' U2 B F U' L' D L F D' U2 L D2 B F2 R' L2 U' L2 D2 R 
D2 L R F B2 L D2 F' D L' R U' B2 U B' R' B2 L' F' R U' L B U' L 
D2 R' B L' B' R' L2 D' B L2 B' L' F' R2 L B D' L2 F2 B' U' R2 D' F2 B' 
U2 F B2 R U2 D2 F' L' D' U' L2 F' L' R' F2 R2 D' B' U' L2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 
L R B' F2 L F R' D B2 D U2 F D L F2 B U D' L2 U2 F' R' L2 B F' 
L F' U2 D R U B U R B D L2 D2 B L2 R B' D2 B R B' U2 R2 L' B2 
B2 R' F R L F R F' D' B' U' R2 D' L F' L' B' D2 L2 U' F' R2 F2 D2 U' 
L R B2 D U2 L2 B' R' U2 L' B' D2 U' F U2 R2 U' L U B F' U' B L' D2 
F' B2 R' B' F' L U2 B R' L' F R' F U' B R L' F' L' F U F R U' L' 
B F2 U D2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D R D B2 R D R L D2 R2 U' L2 
B2 U B' U L2 D' L D R' L B2 L2 B D' L' U R2 D' L' U L2 D R2 D' L' 
B' D' F R2 F2 B2 D B' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 U L' F' B' U' L2 U B2 F 
U' D2 F D' R2 L2 F' B D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' F2 L U2 D2 F2 R L2 D' B2 R2 D 
U R' D' B F L B2 R2 D F' L R D2 R' U2 D B L2 R' D B' L' B F' U2 
L2 F R L D' L2 R2 U D2 R L' F' R' U' R U2 B' U D' R L' B2 F' L' U2 
B F R2 D' R2 U B D2 B2 R2 F L B R2 F' U' R' D R2 D' F R' L' F' R2 
R L' B2 D F' D R2 U R2 L' U R' B2 F D R2 B L U' L2 B' L U2 L' U' 
F D R' L B' L' R2 D2 F R2 U' R2 B2 U' D2 B U B' L B' R L' U D2 F' 
U' L2 U L2 D R' F' B2 U2 F D2 L' F' L2 B' F L' B' U' B F' R' F L' R2 
B' R' B' F2 L2 R' U' R B2 D' B' R' B F2 D2 L' R F B2 U2 D2 R' D' L F 
F2 L' D2 U F B' L' U L2 B F' U' R D2 F' D L D2 F U' B' L F' U R' 
U2 D L2 F' R' L2 D2 L' U2 F' B L' U F D' R' B2 R' F' R2 F U' B2 D U' 
F' U2 R2 L2 B D2 U' R L' B D R D2 F' R2 F B D' U2 F2 B' D' L2 B' U2 
L D2 U' B R' U B F' D2 L' R D U' R2 D R F U L' D2 F2 L U2 R2 U 
F R F L U L B2 L U D2 L2 D B' U2 B F D' L' R' U D' R' F U D2 
B2 F2 U B D' U B2 U D' R' L U F' D' L' B' D' U F2 D L' B' R F2 R 
F' L2 R2 B' F2 D U' L' R' U' L2 U2 B2 R U2 B' F D U L2 D R2 D L F' 
U B2 R2 B F2 D2 B' F' L2 U' D' F2 U B' F' U2 L2 R B L R' F R2 L2 U' 
B2 F D B' U2 D R2 B' R2 F B R D' F2 L' D F2 R F' B L2 R2 B D' B' 
B F' U2 L2 U2 B R' F' R U' R' U2 R U' L' D2 B D2 F R' B' U D R2 L 
R L B2 D B' R2 L B D2 F' U D' R' D2 B' U' R' F2 D' B F2 R' U' L2 D2 
B F2 R' F2 U' D B' R2 F D2 F B' L2 B' U R L' U' F L' R' F R' D' R 
B' F R' B L2 B2 U' L' D B' F L' F2 B' D' U2 L2 D' R2 D U' B F2 U B 
U' L D U2 L2 D' B U2 L' R D' U' L B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U' B' R2 U R B2 L2 
D' F U B' F2 R' D F' R2 D2 U' R' L F2 U F' B L2 B' F' U2 F' L R D 
U B R' L U' F' L B2 L2 F L' B L' R B' L' R2 B2 F' R' L' U2 R' F U2 
B' U B F2 R D' F2 D' R' B' F D R F2 B L' D B2 U' B2 D2 U2 F U2 B 
D2 L' B' D R' U2 B U D' L2 R2 B2 R F' D' B2 D' B2 U F2 B R' F D2 R 
U' R' U2 L2 D2 F L F2 U2 F L' B2 D2 B' L' F2 B U' R2 F' B2 L U B' D' 
D' U2 F2 L U D' L' F R L2 B U' D2 B R U2 F L' F' L R U F D' B' 
D2 L' U' D2 F L' B R2 B2 R2 L D' L2 B2 R' F B2 L2 U2 B' L D U' B R2 
B2 R L' F2 D2 U2 B R' L' U B U F D B F U' B' D B' D2 B2 L' D F' 
R' F2 R' F' D F R2 F U2 L' B' R' L' D2 F2 R2 D' L U' F U D' L2 R2 B 
F2 U' F2 U R2 U' B U L' U' L2 B2 L' U2 B' F' R2 U B D R U' L' R2 F' 
D' F' R L' F B U B' R2 U D L U' D2 R' F2 D' R2 F' R U L B U' R' 
D' F R D F2 D' F U' L2 F2 D R' U B2 D' L2 U2 L' D2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' 
D U B2 F' L2 B F D' U' R F2 L2 R2 U' D2 R D' L' R2 B U2 F2 R' D2 B2 
U F' R2 D2 B' U' L2 R' U' D2 R' B D B' D' R F' B2 U B' U' F2 D2 L' D 
F' U2 L2 R2 B2 U' B' R' L' B' U' R2 F' L R2 F2 D' L2 B' D2 R2 L B' D2 R 
R2 F' L2 F' B R2 F2 D' U' B' U2 L2 D2 L' D2 U B2 U2 D2 F2 L R' D2 R L2 
F' U' B2 L2 U B R' L2 U' D2 L R2 U B2 D F' U' B2 D B R' F2 B' L B' 
D' L R' B' U2 B' U' B' F' U L2 U L U2 D L2 B' R2 L2 B R2 U F' U' D' 
D R' F2 R' D' L2 U L R D2 F' R2 F' U2 R2 F U2 R' F D U B' F2 R F2 
D R2 L2 D B' D' B F2 D2 R2 F' U2 D' R2 L' B' F R2 U' R2 F' B R2 F B 
F U' B' R2 L2 U2 D' R B' R L' B U2 D2 B' F2 L2 U' F2 R' L' B' F2 U' R2 
F2 U2 F L' R2 B' D2 U F D2 B' F2 U2 L2 D U2 R' U L2 U D' R' L' F L 
U2 B2 U F B R2 F' B' D2 B2 F D U R B' R' L2 D2 U2 L D L' U L F' 
L' F' U R' L2 F R F2 R B2 U' B' U' F' R2 D B2 U' R' F' U2 B R2 B L 
F2 U B F' R F' B R U' B' F' D' R B2 F L' R' B2 U' L' R2 D' R U2 B' 
F2 U F' U2 F R' L B2 D' R2 D2 F' R2 F R2 L U' F2 U B2 D' R2 F B' U2 
D' U L F' B L2 F B' R' B F R' D B2 R' D2 U' R' B' L B' R L' U F2 
B F U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 D2 B U2 F' U2 B U B' D' F B R L F B R' F 
F2 D2 F L R U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B F2 D F' B D L D' F' U2 L D R' F' 
D' B2 U' R F2 L F R D F R U' L F' D' B2 F2 D U2 F L2 U' B2 L2 B 
B' L2 F2 R' F L' R2 B2 F U L' F2 D' R U2 L2 D2 F L B2 U2 R2 B' F D' 
L' R' U' F' U2 F' D' B U' L D2 R B' L' R F' R B' D2 U L B2 D R L 
L2 B R U' D F D U' R B2 L B R B' R' D2 F' R F U2 R' L2 D U R' 
F D' F' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L R' U' B2 F R F' R' L2 D2 U R' D L' F2 D' U2 
U' R B L2 F L U' L2 U' F2 L R' F2 D R2 U F R2 F2 L' F R B R2 U' 
L D' B' U' B F' D2 F2 D R' F' U L' D F L2 U F2 D B' R2 D2 U' L2 F 
F2 L' U2 D2 F' B' U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 L F2 B U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 B U' 
L2 R B' F2 D' U' F2 L B2 F' U' D2 B D' R2 U' D F B' R' L B2 D' L D' 
L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B F' L' D U L' U2 F2 U' L' F' R L' U2 B2 D L' F' L' R' 
D B L B D' L U L' U2 D R F' B' D R' L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D L' F' D' B' 
R' D' B2 R' D F2 B2 D2 L2 B R' U D2 F' B D L' F' U' B2 F2 D2 F D' B' 
B R' F R' U' F' U2 B2 D L D' B2 F2 R F' D' R U B' F R' U' F' U L 
D2 R2 F' L2 D' B D2 L' U2 B' F' R B2 D2 U2 L D2 U' R' U' R D' L B D' 
R2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 B F2 U L2 U2 D2 L D2 B' L2 R' U F' U' R2 F2 U2 R2 L 
L R2 D' B' U D2 R' B' R2 B2 F' L2 R2 U' F' B U R2 F' L2 R U2 F' U F' 
D' F2 D' F' D L2 D2 U R L' F R2 U B' D' R' F R' D2 L R2 U' R U B2 
D' L2 B' D' L' F2 U2 F2 U2 R D F2 D R' U2 B' F2 D2 U' L D' F' B' U' F2 
B' L' U2 D' L' B' F' L2 F B L' R2 B U2 R U' D R' B2 R U D2 L2 B R2 
B2 D F D B' L2 D U2 F' R' B L' D B2 D2 F2 D' L B R' B' D F' B L 
F' L2 R' D' B2 D2 U' B2 D R L2 D' U R' U L B2 D2 F D F' B L2 F' U' 
R F D F L' F2 L' F D F' R' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F U L' R2 F' B' L R U 
B2 R B' U2 B2 U2 D2 L' F U' R' L' D2 R' U' R' F' D2 U' R B2 D' U' R D2 
L R2 B L2 R' D U' F R' D' U2 F2 B' L' U R2 U' R' L F R2 F' B' D L2 
U R' F D B U2 R' B' D2 F' R2 L' B2 D' B L B' R2 D B2 R' F' B R2 U2 
F' U2 D2 L F2 L R' F D' R' D' B2 D' F R2 U B2 D R D U2 R D' U2 F 
R F R2 L2 B U L' U B2 R2 D F2 U' B F D2 L' D' L2 R2 F2 R' L' U D2 
L2 B2 L U' B L' F B L2 U R L2 U F' U2 L B U B' R L' U D' R' U 
R' B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 R F' R' D2 R2 L F D' U2 L' R2 B D R L B' F' R 
F2 U' D' L R2 B D' R2 F2 D2 B F D' B F' U R F D2 B2 L' U2 D2 F' D2 
D' L' R2 U L' F' L2 F' U' D B F' U R2 L' F' L' F D L' F' L' R F2 D' 
R D2 L' F U' D2 B' F U R' F' U2 D2 F R' D' F' D' U2 R D' U R' B F2 
D' R' U' R2 D2 B' F2 R' B2 F2 R L' U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R' B F R' L U2 L2 F 
U' R2 L' B2 L2 D2 F2 R L' F2 L2 U D B' R' F2 R L' D' F' D' B' R2 U2 D2 
L B' D' B F2 U2 D2 R' F' D B R2 F R2 L2 B2 U' R U2 F' R' F' U D R 
D2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 F' B' L R2 F' B' R L' D U' F U2 D F' U2 R' L' 
U F2 R L' F2 B2 U2 L F' D R L' F R2 U R' U2 L2 U' D2 F B2 U2 F D 
F' R2 F D' F2 L2 D' F' R2 F2 D U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U' D L U D' R B' L' D2 
R D B2 L D2 L' U2 R' B' U D2 F R2 L' B' D F2 U2 B F2 R2 D2 U R2 B' 
B' U L U2 L R' D R' L D R' B' R F2 L2 R B2 D' F' U L' U L U R 
R D U2 B L2 R2 B2 F' R' L B' F' U2 B F2 D R' U L B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 
R' L' D L' F R2 F2 B' U2 B2 U R L F2 D' R' L' U' L' U2 R2 U' R D' F' 
U2 R2 L B' R' L' B' U' F B' D2 F' D' L2 D F' L2 F' B2 D F2 L2 F L B 
B2 U' F2 U2 L F2 U' F2 D2 F D' F2 B R' F D2 L R2 F L' U2 F D' L' R2 
L2 F' B' U2 B2 R' U2 F2 D F' D B2 L' R2 B2 U' L F B2 D' R' D2 U' L D 
B' F D' B' D2 L R U' D' L D' U' R F U B' U2 D R L2 D' R U D2 L 
R D2 L2 F' B L' U L2 B' L D U' F' B2 D2 R' L' B D B' R D' B2 L D2 
U' F L R F U' R F' L' U2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 L U2 L2 D' B' F' U D2 F' L2 
D2 F' L' D2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' B' F' U' F U F' L D L2 U2 D L' F U2 B' L 
D U' B2 L U R F2 B2 R' U' B2 F L2 F2 U' F D' F2 R' B2 D2 U2 R L2 U 
F' U' R2 D2 L' B' L2 R' D2 F' D2 F L' R' U D2 R F2 U' F2 D' F2 L' R' B' 
F' U D2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L U' B' U2 B' U2 B2 U L' R2 F' R2 L2 U2 B2 F' 
R2 L2 U' B' L2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D2 B2 F' D U R D F2 U2 F B D' 
U' F' D' R F L D U2 B2 L' F' U2 R2 U2 F R2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' L' F D2 R2 
U' D R' F' U L' U2 R2 D' U2 R' D L F' B2 R2 F U R B' F D2 U' R2 B2 
L B2 U2 B U2 B' U2 B2 U' B U' L2 R' U2 B2 R2 U' F2 B' D U2 L2 B2 D R 
U L' R F D2 U' R F R D U' F' B' L2 U2 L2 D' U L F2 R2 F B2 R U' 
U' L B L2 F' L U2 B' L' D2 R' U' L' B2 R D' R2 D' L' U' B2 U2 D2 R D' 
F' D' B' L2 F B2 L2 F' L2 B2 L F U F2 D' U2 F D2 U' R' F R2 D F B 
B2 F L B2 U B2 D' U2 L' F U R B' R' B R' D L2 D B2 D2 B F2 U' L2 
R2 U' D' R D2 R U2 D' L' F B' D' R2 L2 B2 L' R2 U2 L' R2 D R U F' L 
L2 F D' L' F2 B' U2 B L2 R' D2 L2 F R U' F' R F R' F L' R2 D' B' R 
B D F2 B' L' R2 B U' R2 D' U L' U2 B2 R2 F R' L' F D' L D' L R' B' 
R' F D2 R B2 U2 L2 F D2 B L D2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 B R2 D' L F2 R2 D2 L 
R2 F' B' U' L' R' B U2 R D2 F U' F U2 B F2 R2 L D2 R' U2 L' R2 U2 L 
B2 U' F R' F L2 B U D' L U' F U R' F R' U F2 B D' R2 U2 D' R D 
U B2 F2 D' F U2 D L2 U2 L F L B D' R2 F' D' R2 F' U2 R2 B2 L R D2 
B L F' B' R' L' D F' B2 L' B2 F U' D F2 R' D F2 D' F2 R2 B' D U2 R2 
U L B2 F D B2 L U2 F D U' B2 U' L U' R2 F2 D F' B R' B2 U2 R D 
F' D2 U2 L' B' D' R' F R' L' B' D2 L D' B2 U' F' U2 B U2 B' L2 F' L F 
F' B2 U F2 B U' L' R F2 L' D' B' U F' D' L' D2 F' D2 L' U' R' L' B2 R' 
R2 U L' B' D2 R F2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 B L B' R F2 D L2 R U F L2 D' F 
U D' R2 D' U L D' R2 L F' D F2 D2 B2 L B U' F R2 F' D2 B' U R' F' 
R U' D' R D F2 B U' R B D L' U2 R F' D U2 L U2 B2 U R2 F U2 B 
F' U' B' D F2 U' B2 D2 F R F2 U2 F2 D' F' R B2 L2 U2 R B' U D R' L2 
B' R' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 D' F D' R U B' U F2 R2 U2 D2 L2 F' U' F L2 B2 D' 
F2 R' U' D2 B2 L B' D' L' B L2 B2 L2 F' B' D2 U R' B2 D' L' U R' F' L2 
L' R U F2 B2 L U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F2 U D' F R B' F' D U' B L U2 F' U' 
F' B' D U L2 B2 D B2 L F U' L F2 B' D' F2 B D' B2 D' U2 R' B' U2 L2 
L' R U2 R D U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R B2 F' D2 U2 L' B2 U' F2 D' F2 L B' D F 
B2 L2 D L U2 R B2 L2 R D2 R U' L' D R2 B R' F2 R D2 L2 R2 B2 F D 
D' B' U D' R2 U' F2 D2 B D2 U2 F B2 U2 D' F' R2 F2 D2 B R2 D F B U' 
U F L2 R' B D' B' F L' R' U' B' U' B2 L2 D2 R2 B D' R' L F U' L2 U' 
U F D' U2 B2 D' B R2 F' D' R2 U' D2 B2 R2 F' U R' L U L2 R' D2 L F2 
L' B2 F' R' D' R' B' F U D2 F' U B' D' B2 L' U L' D2 B' D R2 B F L' 
R B U2 B2 L F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' R2 D L2 D2 U2 R U B2 F' D2 L 
B2 D U' R2 B2 R' F2 U' L2 R' B' F' U B L R' B' U' B2 R' F2 D R2 D' L' 
D F2 B' D2 B' R' L B' U L2 B2 U L2 B' F R' F' L D' L F' R2 B L2 B' 
D' R2 U2 L D' B D' U R' U2 B F2 R2 B' U2 D F2 U R2 F' B2 R2 L' F2 L 
F' R2 B' F D R' U2 F' L' D' R' B' R U2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 B' L R' B' D2 B' 
R U B2 F2 L' U2 R F2 D B2 U D2 B L' U2 R L' B' L B' U' B U2 R' B 
L' F D F' U R' D U2 L' D' R2 D' U' L' F' L R2 U' R' F' D R2 L' U R 
U D2 B2 L' D L2 R F2 B D R2 L D' U2 R' U' B F' R L' U' B2 F2 L' B' 
U2 B' F2 L' F U2 L' F' R' L' U2 R' B R2 F U D R D B U R' F2 L D2 
F2 R2 F B2 L' U B D2 U' B' U2 B F L' R' F' U B U' R2 F' B2 U B R2 
R' B R' F U' B2 L' U B2 F' D2 B2 U2 L' B' F U' D' B' L F' U2 L' U' L 
L B R L2 U' D' R2 L D' F B' D B' F2 U' R' F U L2 F2 L' D' U2 R2 U2 
R2 U R L B2 U' R2 U' D2 R L' U' R' U B' R' L U' L B' U R B2 L B2 
B' U F R2 U L D L D' U2 B2 L U' B F D2 B' D' B' L B2 F D' U2 R' 
R2 U D2 F D' U2 R' D' B' L' B R B L' B L F L' D2 U F' B D' B' D' 
L F' B' D U L R2 D F R D F2 L B D R D2 R2 D R2 B L2 B' D L 
D2 B' L B' D2 R2 F' B2 U2 D' L2 U' B2 L' U' D L2 D' U2 L2 R2 U D' R2 U2 
U L' R U' R B' U2 R2 L B F2 U2 R F L B' R F2 R' L B2 U' B R2 D' 
U F' R2 F L' R' F B' U2 L2 D B U' L' R' U' F' B' L2 D' L' R U' R' F2 
B' L' B2 F2 U' B' F2 U2 R' L B U' L' U2 B U2 B' R' B2 L2 U F2 R' D2 R' 
U2 D F' D' R' B2 U L D' F2 B' D' B' U L R' U D' R' D' F U B' L R' 
B' R2 B' R D' L2 F2 U' D' R U2 B L2 D2 U' R U2 L' D B L2 R' D' R' B2 
D' L2 B L F2 U2 D' L' F2 L R2 D2 F2 L' F' L R D2 R' L' U2 B D' U' L 
R' D2 U F' L2 D B2 L' F2 B' L' D' L' R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' R' U' B2 
B L2 B L' R' F' L2 F' B D U' R B' F' L U D' F' U R2 F2 B2 R2 U2 B 
L' D' B' U2 B2 D L' U B D2 U L' R' D' B2 R F2 L B' U L2 B F2 U R2 
L' B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' U R U' L2 R' D' B2 L' D' L2 B2 R' D R F2 L' B' R 
L' U2 D L' F B D' U2 F B L R2 B' U2 R2 B2 U2 D' B R2 L2 D B' D U2 
R U' R' L2 F' U' B F2 U L2 U2 L' F' U2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' L' D2 L U2 L2 R' 
U2 F L2 F2 L D2 U L2 R' F D L2 R D' L' D' U2 R D R2 D2 U2 B' F L 
F2 U2 F L2 U F D2 R2 B U B2 R D R2 F2 B L U D2 F' B' L F R2 B2 
D B2 D' B2 D' B' U' B L' R' D2 B2 D' B' R D2 U F' R' B2 U' F2 D L2 R2 
U' R2 U' F' D' B L U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' R' F2 L' D' U2 R' D' U' B R2 U D2 
D R' L' D' U L B2 R2 F B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F B L2 F2 B L' U' L' U B 
B U' R L2 D2 R L' U B' D2 U2 B' F' R U' B2 D' R' B2 F' R L' B2 F L 
F' U L B2 R' F B R' U B2 D2 U R' U' R' U2 L2 B2 U' R L2 F D L2 F 
D' R' U' R' L' B2 U2 R2 L D' B' L' B2 R U' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B L2 U2 L2 F2 
D' R B' R2 D2 L2 B F D F' B L2 R' F R B D F L D F2 B' D B' L2 
B2 D' F' B R L B' R' F L2 D F' D' L B2 L' R U L F' U' R U2 F2 L2 
U L2 F' U2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 R F2 U L2 F' D2 F D2 F R U R2 L D' L2 R2 
R' F R U2 F2 R' F2 B2 U B L2 D' B' F' R D2 B2 F' D R2 L2 B2 D R D' 
B F' D' F R' U' L U2 L' D2 L2 U' R2 F L F2 D2 F' D2 L R F U' D B2 
R2 U' L' U2 F2 R' D2 R' D2 F U F' U F' L2 D2 B L B' L' R2 F2 B' D2 F 
D' U F2 L' R F' D' L' B2 R' L' D2 L F2 U2 B2 R' F D R D' F' B' U R 
D R U2 R' L' U2 R L2 F' R' U2 D' B L2 R' U R' F2 U' R' F' U R B R' 
R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U F L B' L B2 L F2 D2 L' D' R2 F2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D L2 
L' B F' L R U2 D F2 L R2 U D' L R' F D' L2 R2 F L' R' U' R F2 L 
U D2 B D' F D2 R' L' F2 U R2 L U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 R L U' D F2 
U B' F' L U' D R' B2 U' D2 B2 R D' B2 F' R' B' R2 F L R' D B2 U F 
R' L D F2 U D B2 F2 R U D L D' F L2 D2 U R B2 L F B' D' R' B2 
L F U2 R' B U' B' F' L' R F L' R' B2 R' B' D L2 U2 D' L' D' U' F L2 
R2 L2 U' B L' U R' B' D2 R' U' L2 R' D' L B L' U2 R2 U R' D' F' L U 
D2 L2 B2 D U B D F D L' U' L R B2 R' U B' F2 D' B' D U B2 U' R' 
B D R2 U' F L2 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 F' D U L2 U' L B L' U2 D2 B2 U2 L 
L2 U' L2 D U' F B' D L' U' L2 U2 B' F2 U' D' F' U' B2 L F2 U' B2 D F2 
U2 B R U' F' R2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' R' F2 B' D' U' R' F D' L2 F' R2 U B2 D2 
L D2 F2 D' B F2 U2 R L' U' F2 B D2 B R L' U' F U' B R L F2 D2 U2 
L2 F2 L2 R F' L2 R' B' D' U R2 F' L B2 L' B R' L' U' B2 D2 L R B L' 
D F' B' U' D' B F' L2 B L' D2 R' U2 L2 R' B U F B' U' D' B2 L B R' 
F' U2 B L R' F' B2 U2 B' F' D2 B U R' F2 D2 U' B R2 F B' R' B2 R U2 
B D' U F2 L' R2 U2 R' F2 U F' D2 U L2 F' U' R' F2 R D2 U2 F' L U2 F 
D2 L2 F2 B2 U' L R' D F2 D B2 U L D2 U2 F L R' F' R' L B R2 B F' 
D L' R2 F B L' B' U D' B' F2 U B' D B' U R' U F' B D L2 D' U L 
B F U2 L U2 R U2 D' B' U2 L' U2 D2 R U D' R B2 D' F L2 D B' U F2 
F L2 R2 D2 L F' D' L' F R' L2 B D2 B U' R' D2 R2 U F R2 F U2 B R' 
D F' L2 F B2 D B' F2 L R' F2 L R' B2 R F' B' R' D B' F U2 F2 R2 F 
U L R' U L U' B R2 F' D' L' F' R' B2 R D F' U2 B' D' F' U' B U L 
L2 U2 D R2 L D' U' B D2 L2 F' U2 L F2 U B U D' B2 R2 U' L' B' U' B2 
B2 L2 D' B R' F D2 R2 D2 F' D' F' B R L U R U D2 R D F2 B2 R' U2 
D' U F D' F U' R2 U2 F' B' R2 U2 F' D' B D F B' U2 L' D L D' R2 L 
B' U F2 D' B L' F L2 B2 R2 F' D' R D' F D B' L2 B2 U2 F B2 U R B2 
U' B D2 B L2 U' F2 L' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F' R B2 F D B2 L' F' L2 D' 
B' L2 F' B' R' U' F' L' D2 F2 B2 U' F' D2 F2 B' L2 R2 B' R U F' U' F2 R2 
R' D' L' F' U' F U2 D2 R' L' D' U F R U D' B2 U2 L2 F' R B' F U2 D' 
B' F D U2 R B U' F2 U2 R' F' B R' D F' L2 B D2 R' D' U F' R' F' B 
L R D' B R U F R D2 R L U' R' B F R2 B' F' D B2 U' L2 B2 R' B 
F2 R D L B U D2 B' F' D' F' U' R' F2 B U2 R' B F D2 B' D L2 R2 D2 
D U' R2 U2 F U' R B2 L U' D L' B2 L B' F' U2 F' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' B 
R F' B2 D' R B2 F2 U2 R' L B U2 F' R2 D U' R D' U B U' D B L2 R 
D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L' R2 U F R' B L' F2 R2 F2 B2 R F U' F2 U' F R2 L2 B 
U R2 B' L R' F D' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 B U2 F2 D2 B' R F R' F D' 
L' R2 F B2 L' R2 F B' U L' U' F L2 U F' B R2 F B2 D F D2 U L' B2 
F' L2 B' L D' B U F2 U D' L2 U2 R U' D' B D' U' L D2 U' B' R F' U2 
L R F2 L' D' F U2 B2 U2 B U2 D2 B F U' L' D2 B' R D2 F B2 U' F' B2 
L D' U' F R2 B2 U2 D' R' L2 F U' R2 L B D2 B2 R F2 R' D R' D' L' D2 
R' F2 U B R B' L' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B F2 R D2 R' D2 R D B2 
U2 D' L D B' L' B' F' R2 D2 R2 U' L' R D F B U L' B2 F' R' D L D 
U' L2 F2 R L' F' R D2 U B R2 D F U2 R' L2 F2 D U' L' B L B L R2 
D U2 L B D2 F2 B2 R2 D' R U2 R2 F2 U' D2 B D B2 L U' R' U' R' D U' 
F D' F B2 R' F2 U F2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F B D2 L U' B U' F B L' B2 D' 
B' U R F2 B D' F' R' B U F D L2 B' U2 D2 F' L' B' R2 F' D' U F' L' 
F2 U2 L F' R' U L' B D U' B' U' B2 F' R2 D' F' L2 B' U2 L2 B F' L2 D' 
F2 L' D' B' U F' U D2 L' F2 B' D2 L' U2 D' B' F' R B L' D2 R2 B2 F2 L 
R' F' R L' B U2 L' B' F R2 L' F2 L D2 U' L U' F' R D' U' L2 R2 D' B 
F R2 L' D B' U D R L2 F B' R U' R2 L' D' U' R' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' 
U2 L F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U D B' D' B' L' R' D B2 D' B2 L F2 B R2 U 
R' L2 B' U' F2 B D' B2 U F' R2 U L2 R' D2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 U F' D' 
R B2 R L B2 D' U2 L' U R F' D2 F' D' U2 R L' D' B L' F' B2 L' R2 U 
U' R' L' D R2 L2 U R2 F' L U' R2 F L R F' D2 U R' B' D' B' L' R2 F 
B F L' B2 F R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L U F2 B L2 F2 U B' U' F' R D B' R' B2 
D' B2 F2 U2 R' D' L U2 D' R D U2 B' D2 F R' D2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 L' B' R2 
B' U2 R2 U F2 U2 F' D2 B' R' D2 L F U' L B2 F' L' B' R F' B U2 R2 D2 
B2 R U D' B2 D2 B2 L D U2 L R D F L' R' F B' L R' D' B2 D2 U' L2 
U2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 B2 U D F2 U2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 B L R2 U' L2 D' L2 B' U' 
B F U' R B U F2 B2 R D L R2 U' B2 F' L2 F U' D R' B' F D R2 B2 
D' U2 R' B2 U' R2 F R2 U2 D2 R' U2 R U' R U R' B2 U L2 R2 U' B D' B' 
D L D2 F' B2 L R2 B2 D' L2 D' L' F2 R' U2 B' L B L F' U2 B L2 U' F' 
R U' B L' B' D' L2 B' L2 R' B' L B' R' D U L R2 U2 R' F2 R2 L' B' R2 
U F' U' B2 D U' B R' U' B L' F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 R2 F B R2 L2 B2 U2 L' 
U2 D' L F' D L' U D' B U D' L R2 D2 R' L' D2 F' U2 D' L' B' R B2 D 
B' L2 D U2 F' U F L D F2 L' B R2 B U B L F' B' U' R2 L2 B' D2 F 
B D L' F R' D L2 R2 D' U' B2 D' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' R2 L' U' D F' R' F2 R 
D2 B D' L2 B R' B D B D L' R F2 D B' F' L B2 F' U2 L R' F2 L' F 
D' F U' L F' R2 U2 F2 R U R2 L U' R F' L B' L D U' F' U R' F2 U2 
B' F' U' B' L2 B2 U' L' D B2 D' B U2 D2 R2 L' F2 R' D2 L' R' F' B2 U' B 
D2 R2 F' B U2 F L' R2 U F' D' B2 D2 F R F L2 F2 U' D2 L2 R2 U D R 
U' L B' F2 U' F' D2 F2 B D2 L' D R' U2 R2 F' L2 R D L' F B L2 U L 
U2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 U' L' U' D' F' R2 U D2 B2 R B' R U L' B' R' 
D2 B' R2 L' B F2 U2 L2 U' L U F D2 B' L' B L2 R2 B' D2 U2 L' U L' D2 
F' B' U' B' U R D2 B' D' R U R2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 L' U2 F' L' D2 U' L2 U2 
B' U' R2 L' D B L R U' F L' B' F' D B' R' L' B2 U' B' L U' R D' R' 
B' F' L' U L2 R' D2 F' R B U D R L' D' U' L2 D2 L2 U B' U D' R' U 
R' U2 D2 F' D2 L' R2 F R' F2 U' L2 F2 L B U D' L' R' U L2 F R' B2 R2 
R D L B2 F' U B2 D2 R' B' U' F U2 B' L2 F R' U2 D' R2 U' L U2 L2 D2 
R2 D2 L U F D U R2 B2 R B' R F' U2 F' R' B' L F2 R2 F' B' L B2 L2 
U' R' B' R2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D2 L U F' L' R D2 R D2 R B2 F2 U L' 
L2 F' L2 F' D' L2 F2 D U' B L D2 U2 F2 R' U2 R L2 D' F D2 R' L' B' F' 
R' F2 L2 D' L R' U D' R L D2 R' F' U' B' F2 D' U L2 D R D2 R2 D B 
B2 U D' R B2 L R B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B' L2 D F' R D' F2 D2 F2 B2 L U2 F 
L2 D2 U' B R B2 F2 U' F' U2 L2 B' F' R2 F L' U' D' L2 F' L D B F' L 
D2 R2 U' D' B R2 B' R' L U B2 L2 F L B2 L F2 U' F2 D' L' B' L D' R 
D R' L2 D2 F U R2 L2 F U D' F U2 B' R2 U B2 F2 U2 D R2 F2 R' D' F 
L' R' D2 B' R F U F' U R2 L' F' U' R2 D' B L D F R2 U B' R2 D2 R2 
B' R F B2 L2 D' R' U2 L B2 F U F' L D U' F' D' B' F U L D F R' 
L2 B2 D F' R' D' F B' L' B U' R' F U' D F' L' U2 R2 B L R D F U 
B D U' L F B U2 B' U2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 R2 B' U F' B D L U L' D' U 
L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' F D B' D2 R2 L' B2 D L2 R2 D' L' R U F U L D' U 
D R D' U' R L' D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L B' R' D L U R2 F R' B R' D B2 R' 
U' D B2 D2 U B2 F' D F' B' L F' R2 F' U2 R U' L R B2 R F L B2 U' 
U' D2 F' D2 L2 B' F2 R' D U2 B2 U' D L2 F' L' U R2 U' D L R' B' U F2 
F' L B U F R2 B F2 L' R2 B F2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 D' R F2 B2 D' U B L 
L F B U F U' F2 L2 F' R2 U' R2 F' D2 U' L R2 D2 R' U B' U2 R' F2 U 
D B R B2 U2 L2 U D2 L2 R2 B L2 D B D F2 R' D U F2 B D L R' D2 
D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F R F' B2 R F' B2 U B' L2 B' D B' R2 D2 F L2 U2 
D U' R2 F' D2 U2 L' R' U' R' L B' L' R D2 R' D2 U R' L' U2 D2 F2 B D2 
F' L U B F R2 L' F' R2 F' U' L R2 D' U2 L' F R2 D B' R' U' F D R2 
L2 D2 R B2 D2 R F2 L' U' B L' F' B' L R F L' R' D' U B2 F' L' F2 U' 
U' B L' B' R B2 L' U B L' D2 U2 F' D' B2 R L2 F' D2 U2 B F2 D F2 U2 
B' F R2 F2 U2 D2 L D2 F' U2 L D U' F2 R2 D' R L2 U' D2 R' D2 F' R U' 
F L F2 U R F U2 B2 F R D' R F L' U' R U2 R2 U2 R B L2 R' F D' 
R D R2 U B U D F U B D' F' R2 U' F R B2 R2 D' U R F' U2 L U2 
U2 F B R2 U' L2 F' U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L' R F B2 D' B2 R2 B 
U R' B2 R2 U2 F' B2 D F2 D' B D2 L U D2 B2 R' F' R2 F' B2 L R2 F L 
F' U' B R D' R F U R' L D2 F' U2 F2 D2 U' B R D B' D' R U2 R2 F2 
F2 D' U' B F2 R' U' D' L B2 L2 F2 L' B U2 R D2 F U2 R' B2 D L B' D2 
D F2 B' L' F L' B F2 R' B L U L2 D' L2 R U2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R2 F R 
R2 F' R' L B' U F2 L' U B' R2 B F U L F' D F D' U B' L U' F2 D 
L2 B D2 F' L2 F2 L D R2 D2 R' D L' F B' D' U L2 F D F2 R U L D' 
B' L2 U2 F' B' D2 B2 L U2 L' U D F' B2 U2 L' F L' F2 R D' U2 L2 D' L' 
L2 R D2 F D L' U B L2 B' F' L' B2 F' L D' B2 U2 D' B2 D' L2 F B2 U' 
U2 F B U F B' R U2 L2 D F' D' U L2 D B L' D R2 B D2 L R2 F' B2 
R2 F R B' U R2 U' L F2 D2 F L2 D' L' F B D2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2 R2 D U2 
L' F2 B' L B D F' U R' D2 F U2 D2 B D' U' F2 R B U' L R' B' L D 
B2 R2 D R' U' L2 U R' L2 D2 B2 D R U2 R' U' L D' L' B2 U2 B U' R' F' 
L2 F D' L' R U' L' U' D2 F U F' D' R F' U D' B' D F2 B' U D B2 D' 
F2 L' U2 L2 F D' B F2 L2 F2 R U D F2 D2 U' F U2 F2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 R 
F' D' U2 F2 U' F' U' F2 B D' F2 U R' F B L2 R' U L2 B D2 R' L' U2 D 
R2 F L2 R' U' F R D2 R' F' B' L U R' F2 U2 R2 D B' R2 B' D R' D' U' 
L' F U F2 D' B L2 B' L' B R' D2 F L' D2 F2 R2 B R' D L F2 D' U2 F' 
U2 L' R' B L2 U L2 B2 L B F L D' B' F U2 D2 B L U' D L2 B F L' 
B' F2 L F L' B2 R B' L U' L B2 L2 B U F' D U L R2 B' R2 D2 R2 L2 
D L' B2 L' B2 F2 R' L2 D U F2 R F2 L2 U2 R B D2 F L B' L U D R' 
B U2 D F' U F' L' B F' R2 F2 B2 R L' F2 R' U' R2 B' L2 D2 F B' L2 D 
L U2 R2 D R U' B L' U2 L2 D' U' R' D R' D' L2 R2 D' F' U2 D' B L2 R' 
D R' D' U' R2 D F' B' D2 B2 F2 L D F L D R D B' F R L D' L' R' 
F2 L2 R B' F L' F2 L' B' U2 F' U R' U L2 D' R U' D' R L D' R2 D' U2 
B2 F' D' R' F L' F' L F' B U' B' D2 R L2 U2 D' F' L' R' F2 U2 R' F' R2 
B2 R U F' B2 D' F2 R' F U' R' D R2 B2 R' L U D' L R' U R D R F 
L U2 B L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D F L' D2 U R B2 R U2 D B' U2 R L' D F' U' 
R B' F R' L U2 D' F L' D R U2 L B2 R2 L2 D R F L U2 D2 L' U' F' 
R' L F U B L2 U' D L U2 B' U D' F B2 R D' L2 R D U2 R' F2 U2 F 
F B' R' B L2 R F2 R2 B R' F2 D2 B L2 D' F2 U2 D2 R F' D2 L F' B L' 
L F' B2 R L U R2 F D2 R U' L R F B' D' L2 U D L' U B' L2 R2 D2 
F L' R F D U L' U2 F2 D' L F' L B2 R2 L U' B2 R2 F2 D R D2 B2 R' 
D L R' F' L2 F U2 B' L2 D' R2 L' B' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' R' B D U2 L' F2 L 
B R' F R' D' U' L' R U' R U L2 D U2 L2 U B F' U R2 D' U' F2 U R2 
D U2 B D R2 F2 R' L2 U' B' D' U2 R' D L2 D2 R U2 F B' D U L' R U 
B' U F L R' U' D2 B' U R D' F' U' D' B2 R2 D' R B L U2 L F U' D' 
U D R D2 U2 L U R2 B' U2 L' B2 R B U2 L2 R B R D2 R' B' R L2 D' 
D' F' B2 U2 D F U' D' F2 R2 D2 R F' L' D L U' R2 L D2 F2 D' U2 R' L' 
F2 L2 B D' U' B L' D2 F B' R' L2 F2 B D' L2 F' B2 U' D2 B' R2 B2 U' R2 
L B F2 R U' L2 D2 B F L2 U B' D' F D B2 U L' B' R' D' F' B' R' F 
B R' L2 F2 U' B2 F U R B' D' R U L2 D2 B' D' R2 F L F2 R B F' U 
B D' L B' L' R' F' B2 U R2 L2 U' B' R' L F R D2 B R B' L B D2 B2 
U2 B' U D2 F U F' U' B2 R F U' R' U' L2 D L' F D L2 R' U R U L 
R2 D2 L U2 F B2 L2 R' U' B2 R L2 U' D B D' L' D L' F2 B L' R B R2 
B D B2 D2 U L' U B' L B' U2 R2 B D' R' U R L' U L2 F B2 D' R2 D' 
L B U' L B2 R2 U' F' D2 R2 L' U D2 B2 D' U L' B2 L' F' L2 U' D2 R2 B 
U F2 R' B R L B D2 U R' F2 D' B' L' U' R2 F' L2 U' D' L2 F' B' D' B2 
F B2 U2 D2 B' L D L2 D2 L2 B' U D2 F' D' F' R2 F B2 R F2 R' B2 L' U 
D F2 B' L U' F' U' D' R2 F2 B D2 B2 D2 R' B2 F' R B' L2 R2 F L R2 U2 
B2 D' U' B2 D B F2 R' D F U2 B L2 U R2 L' D2 U B' F' U' R B' R D' 
F L2 R D2 F L F R L' F B2 U2 D2 L U' R F2 L' R F2 L2 U2 B F U' 
R' U' B F' L2 R' F B' U2 F D L U2 R L B2 U' D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' U2 
F2 D U2 R2 F2 U' R F U2 L B' D' B2 L R U R' L' U' F' B L' U F2 U 
B2 R' D' U' L' R D2 L2 F2 B2 D' B L2 B' L D' B2 U2 D B2 F2 L U D R2 
B L' R' D2 U' R D' B2 U B' L2 U2 R' D F2 B2 D R' B' U2 D2 F2 U' R' U' 
R2 U2 R2 L' U2 F2 U L2 D F2 R B' R2 D2 U' F U2 L2 F U2 B U2 L' F2 U 
F D U2 F U R2 B R' U F' R' B R' U' F U' D B2 U' L' U B2 L2 B' U 
B' U' D F2 R D U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B D' F' D2 U2 B2 F2 L' B D2 U2 B 
F D B F2 R' B' U R2 F' R F R D' L2 D' F' R' B L2 R' U' F' L D' L' 
B' D R2 B' L2 D' U R2 F R2 F2 U R U2 F D2 F' U' D L2 D2 U B' U F' 
D' U' B' R2 B R2 D' F2 R' B' R2 B2 U L' U' D' F B R2 L F D2 U2 L2 D' 
R B R' U' R B2 U2 L D2 F2 D F' R' F2 D2 B2 U L2 F' L2 B2 R F D F 
R B2 L' R' D' U' R' B' L2 R2 D L2 U2 L F' R' U L2 R2 D R L F R2 U2 
L B' D2 B2 L' D' B' R L D2 B' L R' B D L' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L' R2 U' F 
F D' F2 R' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 L F' B2 L' U' B2 D' R F B U2 F2 B' U2 R2 F' 
L2 B U2 D' R D2 U' B2 D' F' U' D R L' B' L2 F' D U2 L2 F2 L' B2 L2 B' 
B D' R' B2 U L' D B2 R2 B' U2 F' R2 U' D L2 R2 F' R' B' U B U' L2 B' 
U' D R D' U F' U F2 D' R' L D2 R F2 R' B' L' U R' L2 D' F' R2 U F 
U2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 D' F' R' D2 L D2 R' F L' D2 B' L R2 D' F L' F R' U' 
F2 D B2 D B2 L' B D2 F L' U B2 D U2 R U' L' B2 F D' L' D' U F2 B 
L2 D' R' D2 F D' L2 B D U' L R' F' L D' U F' R' F U F2 D2 R' L' U2 
R2 L2 B U2 R2 F' B' R' U2 R' U' B2 L' U2 F2 D B2 R' U L R' B' R2 B2 U' 
B2 F' U2 B U2 R F' R2 F L D' R' D' F L2 B R U2 F' D2 B L2 F D F2 
B2 R D F2 L B' U2 D F' D2 B L' D2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 D' U' L U2 R2 B' F' 
F' B D U' B' F2 L' F' B' L2 U R2 L U2 L F' R B2 D F L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 
D2 R' B2 L' R2 B U' B' R B L F' L2 F' D' B D2 U2 F D U2 R2 F2 R D2 
U B R' F2 U2 R2 L D2 B2 L D' L R' U2 F D' F B2 U L' U' D' F2 L U' 
D U B F D' F2 R B F U' F2 B L' B' L2 D' R' F' R L2 D' L B' D L' 
F U' F' D U2 F2 L F2 L2 B2 U B2 D L2 F D2 L' B2 U R' U B R' L2 B' 
U' L D2 L2 D2 R L F' B' R' B2 D' F' D2 U L' U2 D' L2 B' D' F2 U' B R' 
R2 U2 L2 D U2 L' D' B2 D' R2 U2 D B F2 U' L D2 F U2 B' U' L' B' D2 B 
L' F B U D' B2 U R' U' L' R' B D2 R F' R2 U R' D U R' U' D2 L B' 
D F D' L' D' B2 F' R U B2 U F' B' R' F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 F2 B' U L2 B' 
R B' L D2 B R2 D2 U R2 F R' U2 R L2 D R' D' U R2 F2 L U' D' B' F 
F' U2 D2 R' D B2 U' R B2 F R' U' R' U' F D' B F' L B U2 F U' L U2 
B' F2 R2 D2 R' L2 D' U' F2 L2 R' U D' B D2 L2 U R B U2 F' D' U2 L' D2 
L2 B' D' L2 U' D' F2 R2 D L2 U R' F' R U2 L R2 D' R2 F2 R' D B' F' U2 
L B' L2 D U' B2 F D2 F2 B' U D F2 R2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 
U D F2 U' R' F' B2 U' R L' U2 L U' D R' D L' R D2 L U' F2 B2 U R 
L' R' B2 L' R2 U L' D' U2 R D R2 L2 F' D R2 U D' R U B' U2 B' L D 
L' D' R' D' F2 B L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 L B' D2 F B D2 L' D2 B U' 
F2 L2 R' F2 U' D' B' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F' B D2 U2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F' L2 
U B' R2 U F2 U' R' B F R2 L F L2 U L F' U2 R' D B F' L' B2 F L 
R' B2 L D B2 U L2 D2 B' D2 L2 F2 B2 R' D' U B2 U B' L B' D L F' R2 
L U L' F L2 U2 D' R' D2 F B2 D' U' B F L' F B2 L R F L2 B' U B2 
F2 B' R' D2 F' B2 D' L2 U2 L' D R B2 F U F L U2 D2 L R' D2 F L2 U' 
R F' R' B L U2 L2 U F2 B2 L B2 D2 R' U' L D' U2 R' D U' R2 D L D' 
U2 D' B D' R2 L U B' D' R B D2 L B' F2 U B' D L F2 R L' B F' U' 
L2 R2 U2 D' L F' R2 F U' L2 D U' L B2 L' D R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U2 R D R' 
B2 D U L R' D L B L2 U D F2 U2 B R2 L' B2 F' U L F2 U2 B L' B 
R' B R' D' U F D' U R' D L' R B D' R' B' F L2 U2 B U2 R2 D2 U L2 
L2 F B L' B' R' L F D2 L' R' F2 U' D' R2 B2 L B' U' F' U2 D R L' D2 
B2 D R2 U2 F B' U B F D2 F2 R F' B2 L R2 U L' B' L' B D2 L' R' D2 
F' B R' D2 U R L' D2 B R' L2 U2 D2 R' L' B U2 L2 F L' U2 F2 D' F D 
R D B R2 D2 R2 U2 L D' L R' F B U B2 D L F' D2 R' U' L' F' B D2 
R L2 D2 L' D2 U L' D U B' R2 U' D B R' F2 B' L' U' B2 F L2 D2 L D' 
B U' F' D L B D U' B' R2 F' B2 D2 U L' B U2 F2 L2 F2 L F' D R2 F2 
R D2 U' B' F' U' F R' F L' D L' R B D2 U' B' D' L R2 D B2 U' R L2 
F' L2 U L2 U L' F B U2 D L' B2 U' R B2 L2 F' U' B F2 R' U2 L' U' R2 
D2 B U' B D2 L' U F' U R D' R' D R2 D R U' R F2 U' L2 F' R' D F 
F' R2 F' R' L' U D B R' F2 U F2 D' L' B' U D' B2 U L' B' L D L' B2 
L' R F2 B R' B F L U2 B F2 D2 L' U F' D2 F' U' B2 U2 F R U' F D2 
D F B L F2 L R F2 B D2 R' D2 R' F' L R F' D2 F2 U' R' B L2 D2 R2 
D U2 R D2 L' U F' L' R2 B U' B' D L' U2 B2 R' L U' R2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 
L2 R' B L B' U' B D' R' U' L F2 D' R B L2 F' U2 L B2 R U2 B U D' 
U' L U2 R' F2 D2 R' L' D2 U' B' U D R B2 R B' R B R F D2 B2 D B 
U2 L2 F' U' F2 U R' D R F2 R D2 F2 L' U' D2 F B2 L' B2 L2 R F2 B' D2 
F' U2 L' D2 F' R U' B D' B U D2 L B2 U2 D2 B2 L U F2 B U' R D2 U' 
U2 D2 L2 R' F' R2 F U B D B' F' L2 U L F2 D' L2 B2 F2 R2 B D U2 B' 
L' D' L U L' D B2 R U' D2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 D2 U F D F L2 D2 R' U' F 
R D' B2 L2 F R2 U L' B2 L' F L' B' R2 D' F' U' F' R F2 L2 B' F D2 U' 
R F B2 L U L R' B2 R F' U' R' F' L F U B2 L U L' R B2 R2 D2 F 
B' L U2 R2 F' B L D2 U' B U' L2 B2 F R2 U2 B2 R' D R2 D' U2 F' R2 U2 
R2 F L2 B2 L U2 B2 L' D U2 F2 L D' L2 B R' B' L2 B' D2 F D F R2 D 
U R' U2 R2 U2 L' B' U2 D2 R' U2 R2 D' R2 F U' D B' U2 B' U D' R2 U2 B2 
R2 L F' L D' R F2 D U' F' B' L F' L B' L F B' L2 D R D U' L' D' 
B2 L D' F2 R2 B U2 D' B' U' L2 F R2 F2 D' U2 F' L D' L2 D2 F' U' F2 D2 
D2 U' L2 D R L2 D L' R B2 F2 R L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 R' D' B2 D2 R2 D' R' 
L D F' U' R2 F2 L' B U2 D F' U' L B' L2 R' D U' B' U' F' B2 U F' B' 
U2 R' F2 U' D R' B' F2 R' L2 U' L' B' U' F2 R2 U' L U2 F2 D' U' L' R U2 
F2 B L U2 B' L U' R L2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 U2 F L2 F L' D' F' D B' 
U2 R2 D B' D L D' U R2 F2 D' U' B L' U' D R2 U2 F' R L' B L' R' U2 
L F R2 L' U' L2 D2 F' R D' L2 D' U F B' U D' R2 F' B U' F2 B2 R F' 
U' D2 L' B' R' L2 D' F2 D2 R' B2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 L U' D' L2 B' L B2 F2 
L B2 R' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D L2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 R' U2 L2 F 
B' R2 U' R2 U' B F' U2 L' F' R' L' D2 L2 D L2 B F' L' U D' F D2 L B' 
B L' R' U' F' R2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R' B' D2 R U' D2 R' D U' R L2 F2 
D2 F' U2 B F R' B D2 R2 F R2 U L F2 U' F2 D2 R' B' R2 D' B' U' F R2 
F' L2 B' F' U D B2 D' F' B2 R D' L R' U' F D' B F' U L B R2 D2 U' 
B2 D2 U2 L' U' R2 B2 R' L2 B' D' R U F2 D' L U2 R2 F2 R' B2 D R B U' 
B2 F' D' L' F D' B2 F2 U2 R' L F' U' D2 L2 U B2 D' F B2 U B' D2 U2 B2 
U B2 D F L F R' F2 R F U F2 D2 F' R F' R B2 F L2 D2 L B L' B 
L U2 F' D F2 B2 U B U' D' R2 B' F L' D' B' R' B R2 D2 R D' B2 R B2 
B L2 D2 L2 R2 U L U2 L2 R D L2 D' U B U2 F2 B2 D2 U2 B2 L' F R2 L2 
D R' B' D R U' B R F2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' F' R' B F' L' B2 R' L U D' R 
D' R L F' L D' B2 D2 B2 F R U B U' B D R U2 L2 B D L F' U2 B 
D' L F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' R F B R' L D' B2 L2 B2 U2 R U F2 
U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 R' B D2 R F2 R' D' L R2 D2 B L' U R2 B F U' R2 U2 L2 
R' U2 R' U' F D R F2 U2 D' B' F2 L' U F U L2 R B U2 D L2 U' D2 L2 
L B2 F' D' F' U' R F B R2 U F D U2 R2 U' D2 R2 D2 U' F R L F D' 
L' B' F' L B2 L' R' B2 R U2 R B D F' D' L2 D F' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 B L 
L D F L2 U B' D2 L D2 B' U' F' D2 U2 L' R D' F2 B' D R' F2 L R' D' 
L R' F U R' L' B2 F U2 F2 R2 B L' F' B' U2 F' U R2 D L' R2 D U2 L 
F' B2 D L' R2 B2 F' U' F' D' F' B' U' L' B D2 L U' B F L U2 D2 B D 
B2 L' R2 B2 D2 L' B' F' L2 R U2 L2 D' F R D2 B' L' U B' L D2 U B U 
F2 R L' U B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 D' R' B L2 B U2 L2 U L2 R' U B2 D' L' B2 F 
U2 R2 U D2 B F2 D L2 R' F' D L' U2 F U' R U' F' U L2 D2 F' B U D2 
B' L F2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' D' F2 B' L' B L' F2 L R' B2 U' B L2 B' 
B' U D' L2 F L' U L2 D' F' U' B2 R' L2 F2 R2 F' R' B F D' R2 B L2 F2 
D' L B' R2 B' F' R2 L B2 L U2 F2 L' F2 L B' D U B' F' D' R2 F' U2 L' 
R' B2 D' L' D L R2 U B' D2 R D' L F2 U2 D L U2 F' U2 F' B' R2 D U' 
F2 B2 U' F2 U2 D L' D2 U L F D' F2 B2 U F2 D U' B2 L B' R2 U2 R2 L2 
L U2 L2 B2 L2 D R' L' D' L' F B' U' R2 D U' B F' R D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L 
U2 B2 U' L U R2 D' B' D2 U2 L' F2 U' D' L F L B2 D B F' D2 L' R D' 
L' D F B' D2 U B U L2 B2 D2 F U' F L2 D2 U2 L2 F R L2 F' D2 R2 F2 
L U' F D U B D U' R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 R2 F' B L2 U2 L2 U2 D R' D' R 
L' F L2 U L' R D R2 F2 L' R2 U' R2 L' U' D F2 R' U' D2 R' B L' D R 
F U2 R L' F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B U F' U2 D2 L R2 D F U2 B2 F2 R D2 F' B 
R D' R2 U' B L' F2 L2 R' D' B U2 D2 R' F' U' F' B2 D F2 D' F' U2 L' D2 
L' U L' U R2 F R U2 B2 L R' B2 R U L F2 L2 D' B' F' D' L' F2 U B2 
R2 B' R F R D2 B2 L' B2 R2 B2 L R' U L2 F2 B L' U2 R2 B' L R2 U F' 
F' U2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U2 R' U' B' D2 R D' F R' F U R' L F' U B2 U' F 
D' L' B2 R' F2 D F' D R2 D' U' B D F U' B' D2 F2 U D2 L2 B2 L B' F2 
B' D' B R' U2 R F' L' B2 D' L2 B' D F2 D L U2 F U' L2 D L2 R' D' L 
R U L' D2 B R2 F U' L' F' U2 L D B U2 R' U B' L R2 B' D F' B L' 
R' D B2 F2 U2 D2 R' D' F R2 U R B2 U L B' F' U D B D2 L F2 L2 F' 
U' F2 L' R' B2 D F2 L2 U' R' B2 L R' U' L R' B' U B2 U' B D' F2 L U' 
L' R D2 F B D L2 R' U F' U F D2 F' L2 D B2 F' R2 F2 L2 R U2 D B' 
R U2 D' L B R L2 U' D F' B' D2 F2 L U F2 B2 R2 U2 F' B U2 F' B2 L2 
F B2 R' D' B2 U2 R' D' L R2 U2 B2 F D' R' D L2 F' B U2 B U' B' U' R 
B D2 L' B' F L F2 D B' L U2 F2 R2 L' U B2 F2 D2 U F' D U B R D' 
U2 D' R F2 L2 U2 F2 D B L F R' F B L D L2 B L F2 U F' L B' R' 
F' B' D' F R' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2 D2 U B U2 R2 F' R2 L D2 B R' D F' U2 L' 
L2 U' B2 D2 B' R' F2 U' B' L F2 L' R' B D2 R B L D F B2 L' R' U2 B' 
B2 L2 B L' B F2 L' B F2 L R2 U2 B R' U2 L2 U' R' F' R D' R D2 L U' 
L' F2 L' U' D B' F U' D L2 R U2 F' U' F D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 U' 
U2 F2 R' F L2 R2 U' B' F2 D' U B U2 R' B L D2 U2 R' D U B2 F2 R' B 
F2 D U' F' R U2 F' B R' F2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 F' U' F L2 R F L' B' U' B' 
U2 B F2 U' D2 B2 U' D' R U' R U L' F' D R2 B U F2 R U2 B2 R L2 D 
B2 D2 B R2 L U D' F2 D' U' F U2 F2 D U2 R U' D' R B2 R' B R2 U F' 
D R B2 F U F' B2 L' D' L U2 R D B L2 F' D' L' F2 U B L' B D2 F' 
U2 D2 L2 F2 L D' L' F B2 L' R F' U L2 F2 L U2 F2 L D2 R U R2 F' U 
D R' L' D2 R2 B' D2 B' R F2 U D2 F2 L' D2 U2 L U2 B' R B' F R F2 D 
L2 R' D2 U2 R F2 D U L B F2 R2 L2 U' L D2 R' U' L' D' R2 F R' F' D 
B F2 L F2 U D2 R' F2 D F D2 F2 U' L2 U' R U' D2 R2 B R2 L2 D' L2 D' 
L U' R F2 U L' U2 D2 L B' D' R2 U' L2 B F D R B' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F 
F' B U B D U' B2 F' R2 U R2 D R L D' F2 L U2 D2 L2 R' U L' F' L 
D2 R2 L D2 L2 R2 B R F' R2 U' F2 R' U B2 U2 L' F L B' U' R' B' F' D2 
R2 B2 D2 F L2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 L B D F U2 R2 U F' L2 D' R2 L' F2 L' U 
L2 R U' R' F L' F' U R' B' L R2 U2 L2 U F' R D' B L' U2 R' U2 B' L 
L D' F' U B F' U2 F B' D' R D' U2 F2 U2 L F2 B2 L U F2 U' R' U2 L 
U' D F2 D2 L F2 B U2 L' F2 U' D' R2 U R2 U D' L2 U D' F' D R2 D2 F2 
L' U2 L2 U L2 D U2 F' R U' D B2 U' R2 B D2 R B U F L2 U' D2 F2 R 
D' F D' F2 U2 B2 R2 L' B' D F' B' U' B2 D2 R' U2 D2 F D F U2 R' L U 
D' F' L F2 B2 R L B2 F U L' D F' R D2 U R L U' R2 U' F' D' U2 F 
B L2 D2 L' R F' D' R B' F' R' F U2 R2 B U' B' F' R' B' U B2 U R2 F 
F D' U L' R' B' D F2 U2 F' L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' D' L2 B2 D' R2 L F' U R' 
R U B' U2 F D2 U L2 B' F R' B' L F L D L' B F U' D' B' R' U2 L' 
L' U' D F' B' U' L R2 D L U2 R2 F' R' U D2 B R D2 F' L R' B L' R2 
U' B' R U L R2 F' D' R' D L' R' D B' L' D2 B U2 D B' R2 U' L2 B2 L' 
B2 D L' B2 L U2 B' U' F2 U' R' B F L R D2 R2 D2 U L2 B D2 L U' L 
B' D' B' U2 B F' U D R2 B U2 F2 B' D' B2 L2 B2 D B L2 U2 D2 L' F2 U 
D2 R2 L' F2 B' L' B R U' L' D U2 L F' D' U' B D2 F U2 F' R' U' B' F 
R U2 L U' B2 D L R U2 D' B' L' R D F' L D L2 F2 U' R U2 F B U2 
L D2 R D' R U F' B2 R D2 L' U' B D' L' R2 U R' L2 U' L' F' B R2 F' 
U L D U' F2 R2 D' B U' B' R2 B F L' F B U2 R L' U F2 D' F2 U D 
L U F' R2 L2 U' D' B L' F2 D R F D' F2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 U' F D2 L2 
R2 L' B2 D U2 R2 L U' R2 U' F R D F' B D' L U' D R B2 F2 L U' F 
L D L' D R B' R D2 B U' B D2 R' F U2 B2 L' F' R2 D2 R B D' B' F' 
R' U R2 L2 B' F' D2 F U' D' R' U' L B F' R2 D2 F U2 L U2 D2 F' U' R' 
U2 R2 U' L' R2 F' R' F R' B' R D2 B' U2 R2 F B L D F U2 F' U B2 D 
F' U L2 U L2 U2 F' L2 U R2 F U2 F2 B2 R B2 R2 U F2 U D F B L2 R' 
U' F2 U B D F B' U' R2 D2 B D2 B2 F' L' F L2 R2 F U' F U L' F2 B' 
B D2 U' F2 D' L' D' F U D R' U' B2 R' D2 L2 U L R2 U2 D' L D' B' F 
B D2 U L2 R' F' L' D2 L' F L F2 B2 R' D R2 U2 D R2 D2 L2 D U' F' B 
L U' R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F D' L2 B2 F' L2 F R D' R2 L2 F2 D F' R2 U' F' 
R B F' D F2 D2 F' D' B L R' B D' L' D2 L' D R L2 B2 F' U2 R2 F2 R 
B2 U B' R2 L F B R' U L' D2 L R' F R L' B' R2 B' D F2 R2 L' U' B 
U L2 D2 L U F' D2 R2 L F2 U F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R' F D' R' B L' U F 
B' F' D2 U B F' L2 U D2 B' R B R B' L B2 D' R L' B2 L D' R2 U F 
B' L2 D L' D2 U F' U D2 R' B D2 L2 D' L' D2 B U2 L' F' L' D2 L D R 
D F' B2 U' F' R D U2 R D' B2 F' L' D' U2 B' F2 D' R F D R' D' L R2 
D2 U' L2 D F' L' F D' B' U D' B' U F L' F L' R' U L2 R' U2 L' D' F' 
L' R' U F' R2 D2 L2 R U F U B2 D2 B F' D L F2 D B U' R' D2 F2 B 
D' B' F' R' U F2 B' D2 L2 D L2 U' R' B' F2 U' L' R D2 U' L' R2 U2 R D 
F2 R2 L2 D U' B L2 F R B' R' B L2 B2 U' B' F' U R' B' R D L' B' L' 
B2 F' U D F' R L2 U2 B R2 F D2 L2 U2 L' D U2 B F R L U F R U2 
R2 U' D' R F2 B2 D2 R' L2 D' R B F R' L' U D' L' F U2 B F' U R D2 
U2 D2 B' R2 B2 R' B R D' L' D L2 B U F L D2 F D2 B F' D B' L D 
B2 U F2 L U L' R2 U2 F' D2 L D' U' L' B' R2 F2 R U' R2 D F' B D2 R' 
B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R D' L2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F U' B2 D2 F' R' D' L2 U' D R 
B' R U2 R2 F U2 B' U2 R' B' U2 F2 B' U' B2 L2 D U' F2 R2 B' U2 L' B D2 
B2 R L' B' D2 B' L U R' F2 D2 U' L' F' D2 U R' U2 R' B' D' F' U' B2 L' 
F B U2 B' L2 F' R2 U F' U' B' U2 R2 L' F2 L U2 L' R2 D R' D2 F' U F' 
U2 F2 L' D' F' B' R2 D2 L' D2 U' F2 U2 R B D U2 B' F2 U2 R' D' B F' R2 
U' F' U2 L' R B L2 R D2 L' D' L' F D' L' U L' U' F2 B' D2 U F' D2 B 
D2 R D B2 F D F L' D F U R2 F D' U' R' L2 U' F R2 B2 L B2 R' B' 
U2 B U L2 U' R2 U' F R U2 B2 R' F' U' B' R2 D U' F' D' F2 U2 R B R2 
B L F U L' B2 F2 D' R' L' D L2 R U' D' L' D2 F2 L' F2 L U F' D' B2 
R2 U2 D R' D2 B2 F' U D L F2 L D' B' R' D L U D' B2 D2 U2 F2 D2 L 
D2 F' L' R' D F' B2 L F' R2 F R2 F' U F' L' R B D' F' R D' U L2 B' 
R B' U F2 D R F' L2 B U2 B L2 B U' R D2 R' U D' L2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 
L2 B2 F' U2 R F' D' R U2 D2 R2 D' F R2 L U D' R2 D' F2 D' F' B R U 
B' R B U B F' U R2 B' L' D2 U F R' B F' D2 B U' L' D' U F B2 D2 
L' F2 R U F' U L' U R' D' R D F' R' L U' B' U' L' R D F' D R L' 
F' D L U2 R' F B2 R L' F U B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 F' L2 U' F2 U' D' L 
U D2 R L2 B U' D2 F' R2 B R' U D F' D R' U' R L2 B2 R L' U2 L' U' 
B2 U F R2 B2 L F' B D2 U' B2 R F D2 U2 L' D U2 R2 F' L B D' B' U 
L' F2 B2 L F2 B' D2 R2 B' U' B R L' B2 D R D' U' L R' F2 R' D2 R2 L 
F2 L2 R' U' B' U' B2 R2 L' F2 D L B2 R2 L2 F2 L' R D L2 B R B' F2 R 
D' L R2 U' D2 L' R' B L' R' B' F' R U2 F R L U2 D F D' F2 U D' B 
U2 L' R2 D L2 B2 F L U L B D2 L' U2 L' F2 R' B D' U R2 L2 F R D 
F2 D2 U' F' D' U B R' D' L2 U2 R' D B L2 R2 U' D2 R U2 B F U R2 U' 
B' D F2 B' D' U' L' F R B2 L' U2 B2 D' B2 U L' R2 B R2 D B2 R B' R2 
R L2 B' F' U R2 B D2 U2 R' B' F2 L2 F R D2 R' F' U' L B' L2 D2 B2 F2 
B' F2 R L F' L' F R' F' R F U B' F U' L' U2 F' L2 U B2 R' F' B' R 
L F L2 U' L F U' L2 D' B U2 L' D' F2 R L D F2 U L2 D' F B' D' U 
L B' R' D' R' F' B2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 F' R' L B2 F' R2 U' B2 D U R2 D L 
B2 U' D' F L' R B F R2 B' R2 L B2 F2 D2 U R2 U' R' U L' R U2 R L2 
L B D R' D B' F2 L' B R U D L' R2 F' D U R' U2 R' L2 F' L' B' R' 
L' B2 F2 D' F' U2 D2 F' R' D' L F L' R' F B' L' U R' L U' R2 U R' F 
B2 F' U D' R L D' F D2 U' B' L U L' D R' U2 F2 U' D R F2 B' L2 D' 
R' L' F' L' R' U2 F B2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 L' U B U2 F D' B L B L' B D2 
R L2 U D' F' D R2 U F' B R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R U' B2 D F2 B R F' D' U 
B' R2 U' D' F2 U L' D' R' U' F R2 D2 U' F' B2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 D' R' 
R' D2 L B' D' U2 F2 D L' F2 R F' B L2 R F2 L F2 L' B' L2 U2 L' B2 R2 
U D2 L2 R2 F' R' U2 B' D' U2 R2 F' L' B L U' D B F D2 R2 F D U B 
L' U' L' B' L' D2 B L' B R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U F' R' D' F' L' D2 B2 L' 
U2 L' R' U2 B2 R U L' F2 R' B U' B' U' B2 D U L2 D' F R2 F D' F B2 
L2 U' D F2 D R L' U R2 D U2 F2 U B' D' L D2 R L B F' L' U D2 R' 
B2 F2 U2 R D2 U2 R' D B D' F R2 U L' R2 D' U L' U2 R' B2 D U' R' L 
F' U R' U2 B2 L' U L' D B2 R D2 L2 B D2 L' D2 U2 R2 U B' R B F2 L' 
R D2 R2 F' R B U' B2 D' B2 U' D' R2 L' D U' R2 F' B2 R L U2 L2 R F 
R2 F B2 L B2 R2 F' U2 F U B F R' F2 B' R' F R L U' R' U' D L F2 
R' U' B U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U' B2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 B U D' F2 
L D U2 R D' U2 B U2 D B2 R' U' L' F R2 B' R F2 L2 B' F L' R2 B2 D' 
R2 L' F R L' U2 L' B L' U' R B F U2 L' F' R' U' R B2 U' F B' U F 
B R L2 F2 B' R L D' B2 L' D B2 U F' U R' D B' U' D2 F' D2 U' R U2 
F2 U' F D R D B' L2 F L B' L' R F R' B' F2 U' D2 B' R B' U' R2 L2 
R2 U2 R' B L2 B' D' F2 L D' F' B R' F U' B' L2 F' D' U2 L2 D U2 B2 R' 
D2 F' D' L2 B R2 F B U' R B2 D2 L' U2 R' D' U R' F2 U R' U' D' L F 
R B D2 F' D2 L R U R' U F' R2 U D' F L' B' D' R2 L B' F D2 F' L' 
B2 L2 B2 L' R' D2 F' B R2 B F' R U' R U' D F2 R2 L F U2 D2 L2 B2 F' 
B' U2 D2 F R2 B' D' F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 L U2 B2 R2 B U D' R' D R2 F 
F2 R' F L' D' L2 D U F' D2 F' D2 R2 D B' L2 B' D' L R2 U L F' D2 R' 
F2 L2 F' D' F D2 B R L2 U' D' L F' L' U' R D R' B' F2 D' B2 F2 R' F2 
D U R B' R B2 L D2 L' R F2 L' R B' D2 B D2 F2 B2 R' L2 U' B' F R2 
R' F U2 D R F' L' U' F' D U2 R2 U2 R B2 U D' B' U R' F R' L' U' F 
R F2 L' U2 L' U D F2 R2 L2 D R B U' L F B' D' B2 R U D2 R2 D B 
B' L B L2 R U F' R' B' L2 U' B2 U F' B2 U' R2 D' U F B' R' F2 B2 L' 
L' F2 R' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 U F' B U2 D' R L2 B' U R2 F B' D2 R2 L' F 
B' R2 L' U2 B U2 F2 L' U R B2 F' U B F' L' U' F L2 D F D2 L B' D2 
D2 U2 F2 R D2 R D' L2 R' B R2 D L2 B' D' F D B' F L2 R2 D' B F L 
U F2 B D2 U' F2 B U D R' B R B' R' B' U2 L2 B2 U L' R' U L' D L' 
R F L2 B' R' F' R' F U' D F2 D2 B F' U' F' B2 U' D L R2 B' R2 L U' 
L U2 F' R' D2 L' B D2 U2 F D B D B L' D U' F2 D F' B D F L' R2 
F2 R L2 U L' B' D R B R2 L2 U F' R D2 B' D' B2 D2 L B' U B2 U L' 
D F' D' B' R' L' F U2 R' L2 U2 L2 B L R2 D F' L' F2 B2 D F2 L2 B F' 
B R2 D2 B L2 F R' F' R L' U' F2 R' F' B U D R2 F U' B R' L2 D B2 
F' U F' U2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 D U2 L R2 F2 R2 L' U2 L' U' B' R2 B' U' B2 
B2 D R U' B2 L R2 U' D' R' U' F2 U' B2 F' D2 F' D B D' L2 D' R U2 B 
F U' D L' F R' U B F' R2 U' D' L' R F2 R' D' L' B' F L' U B' L2 F 
L2 R' F U2 D2 B F' R' F2 D R F' R B2 R' F' B2 U2 B2 L B' F' U F' D' 
R' L' U' F D U2 B' R' B D' L U2 R L' F2 L R F R' D' L F2 L2 F2 L 
B U' B2 L2 U2 L' R U2 B2 R2 B2 D L F L' R U B F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F D' 
B L2 U2 R U' R2 F' L2 R' F R2 D F D L2 B' L U F2 U' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' 
F' L' D2 F L2 F2 U' D R' U2 B L B2 D' F' B2 D' R' L2 F U R2 L F' U2 
F' L2 D' R' D2 L2 B' L D2 B R2 U F2 R2 F L' F2 B' D2 R2 F D' L' B2 F 
B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' U D R2 L D' R D' F' D2 R2 D F' D2 R U2 D2 B2 D' U 
F2 U' D R2 U' D2 B L' R2 B R' U F' U2 L2 U F L R' B2 D2 U' L D2 B 
F L B2 D2 R' B2 D2 F U B U' F2 B D' R' L' D' U' B D' R' F' U' B2 D2 
U2 B2 R' L' U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D F' L U B2 L2 D2 B L D2 L2 F U2 F' 
R' L F' U D2 F' R F U L D B2 U F D2 F L B' D' U L2 U2 L F' D' 
F' R F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 B' R2 B' L' F' B2 L D' B R2 F' L B' R' B R' B2 L2 
U L U2 L F2 U' D B2 U' R' D B L2 F' U2 B L2 R' U F2 L2 F B2 U B 
F U' D F R' U' D' L2 U2 R2 U2 L B U2 R D2 U B2 F' R' U D' L' F B 
L D' R2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 F D U' L' F U F' D2 L2 R D2 F' B2 U2 D' B U 
F2 B U2 F' U' B U' B2 D' B' R D' F2 U2 L2 R' F L' B U' R' D2 L' F' D2 
R D2 R' U' R F' B2 L2 U L R F D' F' D2 U L' U2 D R F2 U' R D2 L2 
F2 R2 F B D L' B2 D R L B2 L F' L2 R F2 U' D F U' D' F D2 B' R 
L F2 B' L B' D F' B2 L' F R2 D' U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F R' F L2 F U' D2 B 
F' L R' D B' D R' D U L B D2 U' B2 U L2 U F B2 U2 F' R B2 U' B2 
L' B2 L D' U' L2 U2 D' B R2 F2 R D' B' L2 B' F2 R B' F' L' B F2 R' F' 
D L F2 L2 U2 R B' U2 F' U2 L2 B' R D' B F' L R' B' D2 B F' L D' R2 
B' D' R' B2 F' L F B U' F2 R D' R2 D2 F R' U R L F' U2 D' F2 L2 R2 
D' L' D' B' R U2 L2 R' B D2 L F' D' B L' D2 U' B' D B D F B L2 B 
F' B' L2 U' R' B F R2 L2 B2 U' B' U F U L2 R' B' U F U2 B R2 U R' 
R B' F2 D R' B2 L U' R D B' D U2 F' L' F2 R' B2 D' B' D2 B R' L' F' 
L2 R B2 L' R' F D2 U2 F' D R' B L2 B L' U' B U' B' D2 B F2 L' D U' 
F2 B2 D' R' L' F2 L D2 B U' R D2 B2 D2 L' R U' D2 L2 D' L' F2 U2 L' U' 
F2 D' F U' D' B R F' D' F' U' F' U B L' R2 F B' U F L2 F D2 F L2 
R F' L2 D2 L' D L' U' F' U R D2 B' U2 F D' F D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B U2 L2 
L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 L U B2 L2 D' F' B2 U F L U B2 L U2 L' U' R2 D2 L2 
B2 D B L D' F2 R2 F L U F' R' U F' L D' L' U R' B2 D' U' R' U L 
D2 B' D' U' L D L B L B R' U2 L' U R' D F' B2 U2 F' U B2 F D2 F2 
U' F2 U' R F' D' B' L U D2 L B' D' L2 U2 B2 L U2 L2 F2 L' D' U2 B L' 
F L' B' L' D2 U2 F2 D' L D R U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B' D' L2 B' R' L2 F2 D 
D' F L' F2 D' U2 F R2 D2 L R B' D2 R U' R' U F' L' B' D' L2 U B' L' 
F' L' D' B' R B F2 D L U L' B2 F' U2 R2 D' L' U' L' U R2 U2 D2 L R2 
L2 U F' D' U B F2 U2 L F' D U2 L' F R2 B U2 F' L2 U F' R2 B D' F2 
F2 L' F2 R' D' R D2 R B' F2 R' F B' D2 L R U' D' R2 U B2 F' U' L2 F' 
U' F' U' B2 U F' R' L' B' U' D L2 F B2 R B' U' B' R' U R2 F B2 R L2 
F' B' U F L2 U D2 F2 R' L U D' B' F' L U2 B2 F2 D2 U' L' B F2 L2 R 
B' F' D R U L R2 B L' B2 L2 B' D L R2 U B' R L2 B' U2 R F' L R 
U R L U2 R' B' R U' R F' B' R' F' L2 R' B D U' R U F2 R B2 D' F' 
D' U R' B2 L2 R2 U R' B' D2 L' B D F B U2 F2 U2 R' L D L' B' U' D' 
U2 F2 D2 F' L U D2 B U L2 U2 F U' D2 R L' F' R L2 U R2 U2 R' D' F' 
F2 L' D L2 F2 R2 U' B U D2 F' D R L2 D2 U R2 L2 D R2 F' D' U L F' 
L' B2 U' L' D' R2 F2 D2 F' B L2 B2 F' R2 B2 F2 R' L2 F' L' R' U2 R2 U2 B 
L B2 F U' R2 B2 R' F U2 D' F' U' R' D L' R2 F R' D F2 L' R' B2 U2 D2 
B2 R2 L F2 D2 B2 U' D2 F2 R2 F U2 L' B R2 L' F2 D' F' U' D' R B U F 
U2 D F2 B' U2 R2 B F' R' F' R' L2 B' R2 B2 D B2 D2 R B D L B D' U' 
F2 R U' L2 B F2 L F B R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L' D B L R2 U' L' F2 R2 D B2 
R2 D' L B2 U2 R F2 L2 D' U R' F' R2 F' D' U2 L D' L B2 L D' R L2 U2 
U D' F R' U B D F' U F R L' B U2 B R F L2 R' U' D' R2 L' B U 
U2 D' R D U' L' D2 B' D2 U2 B' L' B2 U2 R' F' U' F2 D F' U D' L' B' D' 
U2 R2 L' F2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B F D' R2 F R B2 F2 D U F' L' F D B' 
R L U2 L2 B L' R U2 F R' B' F L2 U D R' L2 B' U R' U2 F2 L' U2 D' 
U' D2 L2 R D2 U L' R' B2 U' R2 B F L2 B2 L F R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R U2 B2 
U' F' R D2 F' L U B2 D F' B2 R U' F' D L' F' U' L' U2 D2 B R' B' F' 
B2 R2 D2 B L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 L' D' R' D2 F2 B U2 R' F2 L2 F B2 U R2 D 
B2 R' D2 F R' B' L2 D U F' B D2 L2 U2 L D U B D2 U2 L F L' U L2 
D2 L D2 F2 D' F' L' B F D B L F' L' R F2 D2 U B' R2 F R' F' B D' 
D B2 U F' R L2 F R2 F D2 R B2 L2 F2 B L2 B' L' B2 D' L F' D R U' 
L R' D2 U2 F' L' U F' U' F U2 B' U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F U B2 F' U2 
R2 F B' U' D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U F D F B U F' R' L' U R B 
D2 U' L' D2 L' B L' F' U' D2 L' U F2 L B2 F2 L' B U B U B2 F' U B' 
F' B2 D' U L' D F2 L' B R2 U D R' D B' R' D' B D' F' R' B' D' R U2 
L B' F2 U D2 F D' B2 U' R2 F R' D2 F R' B' F L2 F U' L2 F2 L' F2 L' 
B' L' F2 D U2 F2 B' R' F' U2 R U2 D L2 B2 R' D L' F' R U2 F' L2 D2 U' 
B2 R2 D' R' L' D' R' L D2 R F' D B' U' D2 L2 U' L D B2 F2 L' D2 R F2 
F' R2 B L' R U' D B' L' B2 D B2 F D2 U2 F' R' D' B R2 B2 L2 U2 D R 
L R' F' B' U' B D R' L' F2 D' U' L' B2 D R2 D' F' L D' B' F' R' F2 U2 
U' D' R2 F L' R U2 D' F' D' U' L D L2 F B2 R F U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R' U 
F U2 B2 R L2 F2 B' R2 D' F' U2 L' U2 D L2 D2 F2 D' B' F2 D' L B2 D' B2 
L' D' L' R B2 F2 R' B2 L2 F R' F2 B' L2 F U R' L U' D L2 U' F D' R' 
F2 R2 L U' F L' R2 B F2 U' D2 F' R B' R F L2 F D F' U F U L2 R2 
R' D B R' B R' L' D2 B2 R2 B R2 D' L' D B' R U2 R D L U2 D2 B F2 
R' D' U2 B2 F' L' F L' R2 D2 F' B' R' L2 D U L2 B2 R' B2 R U' F' R D 
U B' L' B U' F2 B L D2 U' L' F B D B' L' F2 U' B U' L' B U' B L2 
B L U R L' D' U' B U' D' L D2 B2 D2 L D' U' L F2 L' R' D2 B R2 U' 
D' R2 D' L2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 R F' L D2 B2 R D' U F R2 L2 U2 D2 B R2 L' 
L' F2 R' B L' U2 L2 F2 B' R D' L2 D2 L2 R' F2 R' U D2 R2 U2 R2 B R L' 
L' U F R' F2 R2 D U2 F B U' D B U' D2 R B2 U D F' D' F B' U2 D 
R L2 U D2 B2 R D2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 L2 R U2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 B R2 L2 B U' 
D' R2 D F2 B' R B' F2 L' R2 U2 L B D2 F2 L U2 D' L2 B2 R L2 F B L2 
U F2 B' U F' L2 U2 F B2 L2 D' U B2 F' D R D L' U2 L F' B' D' L F2 
B' U2 B' L' D' B2 D2 U B F L F2 B2 U' B2 U2 D L D' F2 D U' B' U' B2 
R' U2 F B R2 B' U' B' R2 L2 F R U R2 U' R' B2 L' U F' L2 B U2 F2 D' 
U' R' L D2 B R F' U' L F2 L2 F R L2 F D B R' L2 B' D L' B U2 L' 
B2 F2 U D2 B F2 L' U2 L2 D L2 D2 L' B F' D F U2 B U2 D F2 D' U' L 
F U' B' U2 D L' U D B' F' U R2 B' L B' U2 D B2 D U B D B' R B 
U D2 F2 U' D B2 U' D2 L2 D' F R2 F2 D R F R2 L2 F' R2 F' D2 R D' R' 
B2 D2 B2 F' R' B U2 R F2 L' R U' R' B' D B' R' D R' B R U L2 D B 
B' U2 D2 F' L' B2 U' B U' F B2 L D R' B' L' B L2 B' U F' D F2 R L' 
D F' B' D2 B L' F L' U' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' L D' U F U L2 B2 F2 L' R' U' 
B' U2 D2 B' R D' B2 F U2 R F' R2 D2 F2 R' U' F2 R' B' F2 R2 D' F' D R' 
L F R' B' F' L F2 B U2 R' U R2 L2 B U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L D' B F R' 
L2 R B2 U F2 B2 R2 U' F L2 D' U2 R' D2 U2 R2 L2 F B' L2 D F2 U' D2 L 
D R' L2 F' D' R' L D L' R2 U' D2 R2 F' B2 L' U F2 R2 L U B F U2 F2 
U D2 B2 D2 F R B' F L' R D L R D2 F' R' B U' F2 R U' B2 D' F2 L 
R' U' B' U2 B' U B U' D2 L' F' R L' U' B R2 D' F2 D U2 L R U' R2 B 
D' U F' D' R2 F L' U2 R D' R2 D' U2 B R L' U' L' F L2 R' B D' U B2 
R' B' R U' R L2 D' F2 R L D R' F' D' U B2 D' B' F D U' F2 R2 F' L' 
U R' L F2 R2 B' L2 D2 R U' L F2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B' R2 D' R B2 U2 L 
B L U R F2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' R' F R2 B U' D F2 B R' B2 D L R 
F2 D L' R U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' D' L' R2 D2 B2 R B U D L R' U' B L B 
U2 D F2 B' D F2 R B2 R' B' D L' R2 B2 U' D' B D' U' R' D' L F B L 
R' U' L' U R2 U' D' L B' L R D' F2 L' F2 U' B2 R U2 L2 B' F' U' L D' 
B D2 B' F' U F' D' L D' L2 F D R' F B' L R U' R B2 D B U' D F2 
R' B2 D2 L R B2 R2 U B' L F' B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 R' U B R2 U2 D' B2 
R2 B R2 U R2 B F2 D' R' L' D U R U2 L' R' D B' U2 B2 R2 U' R L' D2 
L R B' D2 U2 L D2 F2 R F' U L R F B' R' B2 L U2 R' F D2 U' F L2 
F2 D2 U R2 U' R F B L' R U F L2 D2 L2 B R U2 R2 U L2 U2 D2 L F2 
R U L' U D R U' R' F2 U B F2 R F2 B L' D L F2 B R2 U2 R B2 L' 
L2 F U F2 B' L F' R' L U D' R' B2 F L2 F2 U' D' L' D2 L F R' F' B2 
D' L F' L2 R' U R' L B2 R D R F2 U' B D' F2 R2 D2 U' L2 R' U2 F2 U2 
D' F L' U2 D F2 L' F2 R2 L2 B L' R' D R2 U2 L B' F2 L' F R2 F' R2 U 
F' U L' B L' D F L2 U2 F' U2 R2 F L2 U' R' B2 F L2 U' F' D' R' L' D' 
L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U B U B2 L2 R2 B D' R' L' U2 R B L2 D F2 R2 U2 R' F2 
R' D R' D F' D B L' R B' R U' F' D F' B' L D' U B2 F2 L D2 U2 F' 
F2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 U' F R2 L2 F U L2 F L R B L' R' B2 U2 B R2 F2 L' 
D' R' B R D2 U R2 F' D' B R2 B' R' B L' D R F B2 R' D2 B U' B' U2 
L D' F' B' D B R' B' F' R2 U2 B D R' B2 R' D2 R F D2 R U' D F2 D' 
B L R' U' R2 D2 L' R2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 L R B' R' B R' L2 U2 L' U' L' D 
D' F' L' F U2 B R' B' L F U' L' U R' D L2 D R' B D2 F R U2 L' U' 
B U2 D2 F2 U2 B L' F' B2 R2 L2 D R' D' L R2 B2 L2 F U B' U L U B 
L2 R U R' B F' U D' R' B' D U2 F U2 F L2 F2 D L U D B2 U2 R' L' 
U2 D' F R2 F2 D F' R2 U D' L2 B L' U2 L F U L2 B U' F2 D2 F2 U' B' 
U D R B2 U' B R2 D2 B U' D2 L U2 B' U' L' F2 U2 D' F' L' U2 D' R F' 
D L2 F' L' R U' F' L F2 L2 D' R' U' B U' B2 R L2 U' L U' F2 L' B2 L 
U2 L' U' F' D' L2 F D' B L' R' F' L F' B R' F2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 D B2 D' 
R U' L' R' F' L' U' F' L D F' D2 R2 B2 F U F U2 L R D2 F U2 D R2 
U F U L' F' U F2 L2 F2 R U' L' U' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F R D2 F2 R F2 B2 
F' B' L D U2 B F L' R' U D' F2 U' F' L2 U B D2 F U F' D' F' L2 U2 
D2 R' B2 R L2 D2 U' L R' D' F' D' R L D' F2 B2 U' L R U2 R B R2 L2 
U' R' B2 R' F R' D' U L U F2 B D' L2 U2 L' D' U2 B' F2 R B2 R2 U' L 
U2 R2 L2 U' F' R' F' U2 L2 B2 F D R U R' U' D2 F2 D B D2 R2 F2 U2 D2 
D U L' F R D R B2 U' L F2 D L2 R D R' L2 D2 U F2 L' R U2 B' R 
U' D2 R' F2 R F' B R' L D L2 D F' U2 L' U2 F2 L2 U' L' U' R D' B2 F2 
R2 L' D' F D2 B' U R' D' R B' L' B F U B D U' R' L U L F2 R D' 
U D' R2 L D' R' U2 B' R' D2 L U2 L D R' B2 R D L' U2 D2 F' R' B L' 
U' F L2 B' F2 D F2 L' F2 L' U' L2 U' B R2 B2 D' B' U L2 R2 U' F U F' 
B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B U2 R L' U' B2 R' U R U2 R B D2 U2 B' L2 R' D' 
L2 D' U B2 F' L' R' U2 R' L F D2 U2 L D2 F' L2 F R' B2 U2 R B D F' 
U2 R2 L B2 R D B L' B R2 L D2 U2 F2 B U2 R B F' U' L2 D' B F D2 
L2 U2 F U B2 U2 F2 D' L B' R2 U D B2 L U2 B2 L F2 U B F R' D' B 
B' U2 D L' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' U2 B U' R2 L F2 D R2 B' U D' B2 D' U' B 
R B F L' D2 F' D2 B2 F' U' D F2 R2 B R' L2 U2 B U2 F2 R F2 B2 R' D 
U2 F D2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B U' B' L R2 F2 U F' L2 R U' B2 U' L2 R' U' B2 
D R B2 F2 U2 B L2 F' L2 R U B' D U' L2 D L F U F' R L' B U' B2 
B2 D R B U' F2 L R' F2 U D F L U' R L F2 R D B' L' R' D B2 R 
L B' L2 U R B2 L B2 L2 D U R L' F L' F' D R2 B L' F B D B R2 
B L R2 F' L R B' F' L D R2 U2 L' U L' B' U2 D2 F2 U' B2 D2 R' B L2 
R2 B2 L D F' U R U D2 F2 B' U R' D2 B L' B' D U2 L U L2 F U2 R2 
U' F2 D' R L' F2 R D2 B' L2 D U2 L R2 F' U R L F2 B2 L' F D R2 U 
F2 B2 L D' B F2 L B' R' B' D F' R' L U' F' D L' F' B' D2 U2 F L2 D 
L B' R2 D L2 B2 D' L D2 B2 U2 D R F' D R2 U2 D2 F R' D B2 U' F' R' 
B2 L2 R U L2 F' B2 L' U B' R U2 F2 U F L' D' B' F2 D' F D2 B L F 
R2 U' R D2 U B U2 D L2 U L F B' U2 L2 F2 R U D2 F D F2 U2 B U 
D' U' B' L' B' F U' R' L B2 R2 L' B R L' D L' R' B' R' D' F' U' D' F' 
D' L U L B U2 F2 R2 B2 L F' B2 R F2 L' B2 U2 L B' U2 F' U' L F' D' 
L2 B' F2 U B2 R' D U L' F' R' U2 D2 R' L D' R' F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 
R U R B F2 U2 B D R' D2 R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 F' D F' R2 F L2 D2 R L 
D L' F' D2 U' F' B' D' L B' L' F R L' F2 L' D R D F2 B2 R' D' B2 U 
U R2 L2 F2 D' L F2 B D' U' R' L U' F2 R L2 F' L' U' B U2 R' U' B' D' 
R F B D' L U D' R L2 B' U D F2 D2 U' B L' U L2 U2 R' B2 F U F2 
R2 U2 R B' F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R2 F' L2 U B F' D2 L' B2 U' D B' D' B D' U2 
F2 L U2 B' D U L U' F L' F2 U R' B' R' L2 B U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 B2 
B R F' L D B2 L2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R L' F' R' F U2 R' F U F2 D' R 
U' L B' D2 L2 D' R B' L F D2 B D2 B' L F B L2 R' F2 D' R2 L' D2 R2 
R' L B' U D2 R2 F' D F L2 F' B L U2 B2 L' F' B L' R F' D2 B' R2 D2 
B U2 F' L2 U F' B' U' D F2 B U' D F' U2 B L' R U L2 U F2 B' D U' 
B2 U2 F B2 D' U' F D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 F' B' D L' F' L2 R B2 U' B L' 
F U' B2 D R2 F D2 U F2 D2 F' D2 R' U2 D2 F' R' F D' F' B D2 R L U2 
R' B L2 D' R F2 D2 R' D B F' D' U2 L2 B' R' U' R' F' L D2 U B L2 R 
F' U B' L' F R' L' B' F U R' B' F' R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R F R2 D F B' U2 
D2 B R2 D B2 R' U D R' L2 B' R' D2 L' D R' D R2 B' L F2 B D2 B' L2 
U D' B R L B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 L' F U2 B2 D' B' U2 B2 U' L2 F R F2 B2 
L R' U' D2 B L U2 F2 L' B' L' U L' D' L2 D2 R' B' D' F2 U2 D' F2 U F' 
B2 F2 U2 B2 L R B D R F' U' L2 R2 F L2 U' B F' U' B F' U' F2 U R' 
D B2 R' U2 D F2 R' D2 U' L U2 R D' L D2 L' D2 U' R L U2 D' B2 L2 R2 
F2 D2 R2 U' B' F2 R L U R' F2 D' L R F2 R U2 L2 U D2 L' R B D L' 
F L' B2 D' R2 F B U' R' F R2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B2 F' D2 L U2 R' F2 R' D' 
D' L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 F L F' U' F' R' L2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 
F' B L' U D2 F' D2 B2 F D' R2 D' U F' D R D' U' B' F L' U' F' U2 F2 
F R2 U' L F B' R' B' L' F2 L2 F B' U' L U2 B2 D R L' F2 B2 R' U2 R 
B' U R2 F R D2 B' L' B' L' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 R B' F2 D' F D2 B D' U 
D' U2 L F2 B2 R' L2 U2 R D' U R2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 U' D2 L' R B' F 
U' D' B U2 D' B' L D' B' R F' R' L' B' F2 D B D' U' R' L' B' R U' F' 
U L' U' R' F B L' U2 B' F' D' B2 D' L F2 D L B U D' L2 B U B L2 
D' U2 B' F D' L' R F B2 R2 L F B2 D2 B' R B2 D2 R' F D B2 U R D 
F U' D F U2 L R2 B2 L2 U L F2 R2 F' R2 B' F2 U' R2 D' F' D2 U L F2 
F2 D2 U B2 D2 F' R F' L' R2 D U F U' F2 R' U' L' B' R F' D U' L' B 
L B' F U L2 R' F' D U B' F2 L' D F2 U B' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 F' 
U' R2 F2 B' U L' U2 D2 R U2 D' R' F L' D2 L2 B' D' B L2 R2 B2 U' F R 
L B2 D2 U2 B2 U' D' L' R' U L2 B2 U L2 B' L R2 B' D2 R L D' B' F' U 
F' D F R' F' U' F' D L F' R' D' U2 L2 B D L' D2 B L2 B' U B D' B2 
F2 U R U' L2 F' D B2 L' R2 D2 B2 L F U D2 R D2 U2 F2 R' U D' B F' 
B D' L F L2 R B L' F2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 L U L2 B' F R' D2 B' L R U2 
F R L2 D B' U2 L B' F' L2 U2 R U2 B' L' D' F2 R2 L' U F2 R L' U F' 
B2 R2 U D2 L2 D2 R2 U2 D R2 L' F2 D2 B L R B D' L2 U2 R' U' B2 D' R' 
B F' R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' R U' L' D2 B L D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F' D' U2 
B2 U' F2 U2 F2 B L' F2 U' F2 L' B D' U B' R2 L' U' F2 D2 L2 F R2 U B' 
D' U' R L' B' L B2 U2 B2 F L' F U B2 L R D B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R U' F' 
B L F2 B2 R2 L' D L' B' D2 B2 D L' R D F L2 D2 B' U2 L2 U' B F U2 
B U' R' L2 U' D' B2 F' L F' L2 D' B2 L' U2 R' B' R2 L' F U' F2 D' R L 
B2 D U' B U2 B2 U L' D' U B L' B F' D2 F L2 U' B2 L2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 
B U' D2 F' L F2 B R2 U' D' F R' U R L D' F' L2 U' D2 B' F2 L U B' 
R2 U' F' L2 D2 B2 U' B' L2 B D' R2 D' B2 R U D2 B F R U' L2 R2 U2 D' 
B U B' L2 D' F L' B2 L' U B D2 B2 F L2 F B R D L' R F' B R2 B 
D U2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 B R B2 D' U B' R' L2 U2 R2 F B' D' B2 U2 B2 U D 
R F2 R U2 L F D' R2 L D2 B D F B U F' L R D R' F2 D' L U R2 
L R' F' L' D' R' B2 F' U2 B D2 R U' D' R B2 R' U2 F2 B' D' F R2 L B 
L F U F B2 R B' F D L R' F2 R2 D' B R2 D' U2 L' D2 F2 B' R' F' D' 
F2 B U2 R F2 B U' L R' B' F' R2 U' B D L2 R' U' F2 U F2 U' R' L2 F' 
D' R' B' D L D L R' U F U B2 U L' U B' F D2 L' U2 R2 U B F U2 
U' F2 R2 U' D2 L' B' L2 D R2 F' B' U D' B' L' D R B U B L' B' F' D' 
F' D' L D B2 F' R D2 F' R D' L' U B' U' D2 F' D B2 R' L2 U2 L B' U2 
R D2 B F L2 B' L F' R' F' D L2 B D F' U' D' B' U R L B2 U2 F2 B' 
F U' B R U L' R' B' R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 F2 U R' B D2 R U2 F R F L 
U2 B' F' R' U R2 B U' B U F' R L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 L F2 R2 B2 U 
B D' B' F2 U B U' D R L' U2 R' U B U D' R2 U D2 F L' B2 F' D F2 
R L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D F U' L2 U B' L' B D2 U2 L U R U D2 L' D' L2 
U2 L' D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B' F L' D L2 D B2 F' D2 L' D' F R' L' U B U2 
R2 B R' U' F D' B2 D2 R F D U B U2 L2 D B F' D U2 F' L2 B' R U 
U L R2 U2 B' U R2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 L' D' B2 D2 F2 B L U2 D2 L' B2 F L 
D L2 B' U' D2 R L2 B D2 F' L F L2 U2 F R B2 F2 L F B L2 R U2 D 
L R F R' B D2 F' U' D L2 D' U2 F2 D' B' U F' U2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 
R L U' D R2 D2 U2 B2 D' F2 B2 D R' D R' D F2 B L2 F R' D2 L B L' 
L U' D' L' R D2 L' R2 F R' B' U B2 R' D' R U2 D2 R' D F' B' D F2 D' 
R2 L F2 D F2 U F2 R' B F2 U2 R2 F' R' U L2 B2 D L U2 F' U F2 D' R' 
R' F U D' B' L' B' U2 D2 B' R' D' F' B' L R2 D2 B R D F2 R2 U D' B 
B' U' D F2 D' U R2 F L B D R2 L D2 F2 B L2 F R' B2 R' L2 U2 R' B2 
F D2 F' R L2 F R' D' F B R' U2 D2 F2 L2 R' D2 B U' F2 B' U R' B2 U 
B' U2 L R' F' L2 U2 B' F R U' B2 F2 U' B L F' B D' U B2 D L B' D2 
R2 F2 U R D B F R2 D2 U' L' U R2 F U R2 U' L' B2 F2 D U2 F U' D2 
D' L2 F B R F2 L D2 B L' R D2 L D' U' L2 U2 F B U' R' L2 D B R' 
L' F2 D2 U' B' U' D' B' F U F2 D' F2 U2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' U' L' R2 D2 
L2 R U B' D F' R L' U L2 D2 R B R' L B' D L U R2 U F' D' L' F2 
L' D U2 L2 U2 D L' F B' D' F' R' B L' R2 B U B' L F2 R L' F2 D' F 
B2 R' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 B' U F2 B U2 B' F2 L' F L F B D F2 U' F2 U D2 
B2 L F L2 U2 F' R2 D' R' D' L R' B U2 B2 D F U2 L U B2 U' B2 R F2 
L2 B' D' U' R2 B' D R2 U2 R2 L2 D' U2 F L' D2 B2 U B' U2 D2 R B2 L' B 
B' R F' L2 U' D' B' U' D' B F' R' L2 B' L2 D R' L2 D F L2 B' U' R' D2 
B L D' L2 F R' D' L2 D2 F' U2 D2 F L2 R F' U F2 L' D' F U L' B' F 
F L2 B' D R' D' L2 B' R2 B F' L' R D2 B F L U' B R U' L2 F L' B2 
L2 D2 U' F' U R U' R' F U2 D' R' U R L2 U2 D' L' U' F2 R B R U2 F2 
D2 B2 D U2 B R2 F L F' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R D U2 R' F' R' L2 F' L2 D' 
L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 L' B2 R2 F L2 R U' L U D B2 U L U' R' L2 F D' R 
U R2 F L2 U B2 L2 B' F2 R' D2 U R' B' F L' D B' R2 U' B' R L2 U' F' 
F2 U D2 F2 D2 R' U' L U F' B' R L D' L' U R2 D U R2 D' B2 L F2 B 
B2 L R2 F B' L2 D' F2 R B2 F D2 R B' R2 B' U' B' D U' B U' L' B2 L 
B F2 D2 R' B2 L U2 D R2 B F L2 B F L2 F2 U2 D' R' D' L R2 F' D2 F2 
U' B2 D' U F' U2 D R2 D F2 L B U' B' L2 B2 D U2 F R B2 L U2 L2 F' 
B U2 L R' B2 U B' D2 L B2 L' F R2 F' B U L' D' F' R' F' R U L R 
B' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' L2 U' D F D R' B D' F2 U D2 L' D2 F2 L' B U B' D 
L2 B' U B2 D' B U' R2 B' U2 L D2 R2 F D2 F L B' L' D' L' B' F2 D R2 
U D' R B' D2 B R D R2 F2 U' D2 F' R D2 R U2 R D F U' L' F2 R2 B2 
F' D U' F L U D2 R D' B' U F U' D' B L U2 R' L' F R2 L2 U2 B D2 
R' U D L2 B D2 L' R D2 R D2 F D F L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R U F' U2 R U2 
D' L U R U2 B F L D U2 F L2 B2 F2 U' R' L' B2 U2 B' F U' B2 L2 R' 
U R2 L U R' F' U B' F2 U L2 B' R F2 L' D B U F2 D R U' D2 B R2 
D2 R' F L' F U' F R D2 B' L F L F' U2 F L2 R B2 R F' B' R2 B2 D 
B L2 B2 L2 R' D2 R' F' R' L' U2 B D U F R2 F2 L' U' R D2 F B R U2 
R2 B D2 F2 R2 U D F2 R2 U2 D' F2 B2 L B D B D' B U2 F2 R D L2 F 
B U' F L D2 B' D F R2 B2 U' R' B D2 L R' F B L' B2 D R F U' L' 
L R2 F' R' B D' R2 U2 F U2 D2 L D U2 F2 D U R' B R2 L F' U L2 U 
L D' L2 U' L F U' B2 U2 F' L' D B2 L2 U2 B F R L' D' F' U' R L' U' 
R2 U R2 L2 B U' R' D2 L D2 B' F' R U2 R2 F' U2 D B' F L2 D' L2 R' U 
B2 F R2 F2 B' L' R U2 L' B2 D R' L D' R2 U2 R D2 B2 L' B' L B2 L' F2 
L F U' L2 B' L' B D2 L2 D' L' U' L' D' B' L2 B2 R2 F2 B D2 U2 R2 F2 B2 
L2 R' F D2 F D F' R' L U' F2 R' L2 F2 R2 D L2 R D U2 L2 U F D2 B2 
U2 L' U2 R2 L D2 L2 B2 F2 L F D2 R' U B2 U2 F2 R2 U B R U D2 F' D' 
D L U R2 U2 B F U2 R2 U' B' R' L' U R L' U F' U2 F D B2 U2 F2 B 
D' U F2 D' R D' F' R2 L D2 U' F' D' B2 D2 L B F D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F' 
U' F' B2 L' F' R' U' D' L R' B' F' R' F' R' L' D R2 D F' D R' F L D' 
B F U R2 U2 R2 D2 F' R2 B R F2 D U2 F L' R F R2 D' L' F2 U' D R2 
R' L' F' L U' R2 U' D' F' U B' D' U F2 L U D2 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F 
D' L2 F2 U D' L' F2 D2 L D' B R' L' U2 D2 R2 B U2 F' B L' U' R2 L D2 
F2 L2 D' F' R2 B2 F2 L' D' R2 B L F2 B U2 D F2 D' B2 U' B' L2 B2 L2 U2 
R2 D2 U R2 U' F2 L U B2 L2 R B L2 U B R2 B D' L2 U R D2 R L' U' 
U2 F' L F2 L2 F2 U R2 F' D L2 D2 U F' R2 D2 R U D' L2 R2 U' R B2 L 
B2 D R' U2 D2 F' D2 F2 B' L2 U L D L2 B R' F2 D B' F' U' F' R D2 L' 
R F' D2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' F' L U F R D R B R L U' D B' U R' L' D 
R2 L B2 F2 U' L F2 D R2 D' U F' R' B D2 L2 R B2 D' U' B2 U R' B' F2 
D2 R U' R' F' U2 B U D B' F D B F L2 F L2 F R2 L B F' L2 D' F2 
L D2 R B U R2 F' B L2 U R B' U B F' U2 B2 L B2 R D2 B R L B 
B' R U2 D R' L' B' R2 L U B D R B2 F L2 R' F2 R' L2 U' L2 R B2 R 
L2 F' D2 U' F' D R F2 R2 U L' D2 L R D' L F R' F' D2 U L2 R' B U 
F2 B D' R2 D B' D' L' F U' F B' L' B2 F R L2 U2 L2 B' L' F R L B2 
L B2 F' R2 U2 B2 L' D2 U' B L2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 B' U' F B R2 B2 U L2 D 
L' U' L B' D' B' R2 D2 F2 L R F' B' R D' R' U' B' U L' U2 F2 U B R2 
F L' U F2 B2 R' L F' R U D2 R2 B' L' D L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' U D' R2 F' 
B2 U D' B2 U2 D L2 R2 D U2 B F2 L2 R' D' U2 L' U' B F' L2 D2 B2 D R2 
U F' R U' R2 D B D' B L' R2 U D L R U D F2 U2 D B F2 R' F U' 
R' B2 L2 F2 D2 F B' D L2 F2 U' R2 D B' R2 F' R D' B2 F' L' B2 D2 B F2 
B D2 R F D2 U' R F' U2 L' R2 D2 L B' L2 U' R' B2 L' U2 L' B2 D2 F2 B' 
U R2 B2 U' F B2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 R B' U' L R' F' B2 U2 L' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 
D' F2 U B' L2 U2 L2 B D2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L' U B F L F R2 D2 L' 
L' D2 B' U' R L' D' F R' L D F2 R U2 D2 F' U F2 L D' F2 R' F R L2 
R2 L D' F' U' F2 D2 F' D' R2 U R D' B F' R D2 B U F' B R L F U' 
U D2 B' L' U2 B U D B2 L' D B' L2 R U' L F2 B' D2 L2 R' F B U2 B2 
L' D L2 F B L' D2 F R' B2 U2 F U D' R' U2 D' B2 L' R2 D R2 L F2 R' 
R2 D' F' D R2 F' L2 B2 L' F' U D2 R2 L D2 R' L D' B U2 L B' U' D R 
B' L2 D B' R2 B U2 R F B' L2 F U' R U' D' B R F2 B L2 U2 F2 R U2 
L2 R D L' U' R L2 B D F' B D F2 R B F2 L2 D' F' D2 L R' B2 R L 
L B' D' L' R2 D2 L U2 F2 L' U2 F R L U D' L' F' B D' R2 D R' D2 R 
R' D2 F2 U' B U R D U2 B' R2 L2 U' L2 D' L B' L2 F B' D' R F U L 
B' F L2 F L2 R F' U2 B2 U2 B L2 F2 B2 R' L' D2 R B2 U F2 B U2 B2 R 
D F' B2 U F' B2 U2 F' B2 L2 U' R L B F2 U2 D R' F' L' B' F R2 U' D 
B2 U2 L2 U B2 L U' F2 L U2 F' U' R B2 F2 R U D R U D2 F B' R U' 
D2 B2 R' D F' B2 L B2 F2 R D U2 B L' R' D F2 D2 F' U F R2 B2 D U2 
L F' B' R2 F R2 F2 D2 L F' L B D' F2 U2 L' D U' R2 L2 B2 R U R U2 
L2 R' B' U L' U2 B R D' B2 R F L' U2 B2 L2 U2 D2 R D U2 R' F2 R' F2 
F D U' R2 D2 R B F2 L' U' D' B F' U2 B' D2 B2 L' R U L2 F' L B' L' 
F R' D' F U' L2 D2 F2 L B' L B2 L2 F' U L' D' B2 D B F U' B R U 
F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' D U' B2 U' R2 D' L U2 L' D2 U' B F L2 B F D' U B 
B2 R D' B U2 B' U2 L' F D R' L2 U D' B' D2 L2 F2 R' F L R2 U' B D' 
D2 B2 U2 L R' B' F U R B F U L' B2 U F' B U F' R2 L2 F D2 U' R 
B R2 B L' U' D' R D' U2 F R F D L2 F' U' R D' B F2 L2 F L D U 
R2 B U' L2 F2 R2 L' F' R' L' B2 F' U2 F' R' D2 B' R' D' R2 U' L2 R2 D B' 
R U2 R B' U R' F' U' B L' U F' B2 D R' D2 U' L' B' F2 U' F' D' L' F 
D2 U2 L2 B' F' L' B' L2 B2 L U' F U2 R' D' U2 L F2 D F U D2 B2 D2 B' 
L F R2 B2 L2 U2 F D B' F2 L F' B R' L2 F2 R U' B2 L2 D2 R U' R2 U 
D2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 D' U R' U2 F2 L' R' D' B2 L2 D B D U' L2 R' D L2 R' 
F' D U' L D R' U' B2 U' L2 D2 R' L U2 B' U2 L2 U' B' U' R2 B U' L' U 
R2 U F2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B R' D' F U2 R2 F' R2 L F' U' L' F2 B D' F' D2 
U2 F R' B' R F2 U2 B' D2 L' D L' R D2 B' U L' R' U2 B' U' F D2 U B' 
U D F2 R' B R2 D' U F' U' F' D2 U2 B F U R' U2 F' R' U' F' U2 B' U2 
F2 U' L R' F L2 D' U F2 B2 R D2 F2 B U D B' U B' D R' D R' F' B2 
R2 L' F' L U B' F' D2 B D2 R F' B' L B2 L' B' D L F2 B' R D2 F2 R' 
R D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' R B2 F D2 B' U B' R U2 B' F D' F' L B2 D2 L' 
B' R' U2 L2 B F2 L D2 B' D R' L2 D2 R F' B2 L' F2 U D2 F R' U F2 U 
F U' D2 L F' B R B' R2 L U L F' L' U2 B' U' D2 B2 L U2 L' U' R' L' 
L' D' F2 R' B' F2 D2 R' L U L' F D' U R2 L U D' L' F2 D2 R F' B2 L' 
D2 L2 R B' F' R' F2 U' D' L2 R2 F2 D L R B' U2 F B2 D2 L' R D' R2 D 
R' B F2 D' L2 R2 D2 B U' F' L' U' D2 L2 U B2 F2 D' L2 R' D' B2 R' L2 U' 
R2 L D B R D' L B' F U' F' U' L2 F' R2 U' D' F' U D2 R' F L D' F' 
D2 U' L R B' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 U' D R2 B2 R F D' F2 B2 L2 D' L R B D2 
U2 L2 B F2 L2 D L2 F2 U R' B' L2 D' F2 U2 D2 F D2 B2 R B F D' U L' 
U F2 B D2 B2 D' U2 B' L D' R' B2 D' L2 F R L U B' L2 B' F' L2 D2 F 
F D' U2 L2 D' U B F L R' D' L' B2 R' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U F2 U 
B2 U F2 R F2 B2 L' R2 U D F' U2 L' F' L U2 L2 D' L U' B' F U L' B' 
D2 F' B' R2 L' U F' B2 R2 D2 B L' F2 L2 F B R D2 F' R2 F' D2 B' R U2 
U L2 D L' U2 R' U' R2 F2 L D R2 F R' B2 R2 U' L' D2 L D R2 B D' L' 
L2 R2 F' U2 D' L' B2 R' F2 U B' D2 R2 L' F' B' U F' L2 D' R' D R2 F2 L2 
R' D' B2 D U L' D2 F2 R' D' L2 F2 D' B' R F' R' U2 D' F2 L2 F L2 R2 D' 
D U2 R U2 D B2 R' U L' B' F' L' F L2 D F2 D2 B' U D2 B D L D' L' 
F2 U' F2 L F B D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 L B D2 U' B2 D' B' D' L2 D' F U 
B2 U2 R L2 F' D F' R D U2 F2 R' F2 B L' B2 D L' R2 F' U' D B' L2 U' 
R2 F' L' B' R' B2 D' R' U F L2 F B U2 D' L2 B' R U2 D' R U L R' F2 
U' B D L2 R2 U L' U' R' D R' D' B R2 D F2 D' B2 F U B2 F D' L' B2 
U' B' L' R2 U R2 L' B D' R' F' B' U2 D F2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 F' B D L' U 
F' U B' R B2 D U2 L2 R2 D U2 F' B L U D2 B' R2 B L' F' D' L R2 F' 
B' L B2 L2 B U R2 L2 D2 U' L U' D R2 D' F2 U' L R' F' U B L2 B2 U 
B' R' U B2 R D R2 L2 D' L2 U B R D' L F U F2 B U2 D2 R' L' F B2 
B' U' F2 D' B R' U2 D' F2 L F' R' B2 U L' F' B2 L' F2 D2 L' R F D' F' 
B' D U R B F R' F' D' B' L B2 R F U2 B2 L R2 B' U' F' L2 R' D R2 
F' R U L' R D B D2 R2 F2 B2 U L' F2 R U R' F' L F' L B R L2 F' 
L F D R2 F' D' F' D' B2 U' R2 L B U2 D' R2 F U' L2 F R D U' F2 L' 
L' F2 U' F B R L2 F' U' D' F' D U2 F2 B2 U' R U2 D L F2 D2 F' D2 B' 
R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D' L' B F2 L2 B F U2 R U B' F2 L2 U' D' R' F2 B' U2 
L' B' U L2 B2 R D2 F2 B D2 L F R2 U2 D' F' B2 U L U R D R' D' F2 
R' D L U2 F B R L F L2 F R F2 B L2 F B2 U2 D2 L' U2 L' U' F' B 
L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B' D2 L' R D' R B L' B' U2 R2 F D R' B2 D2 F2 L' R2 
R D2 R2 D2 B' F' D' F U R B' R' F' L' D' F2 R' L' U F D' F2 R2 L U 
U B U2 R' U L2 D2 R' U' F B' L' B U2 D2 F2 B D2 L U B U B2 R' B' 
F' U2 B2 F R2 L' U2 L R2 U B L2 B' L2 F2 L2 R D' R2 L2 D F2 R' D L2 
L U2 F' L' D B2 R' L2 B' U' B2 R U2 R U L2 D L D' F' U2 D2 R' F2 R 
R2 F' D R' B' D2 B L F' B R B F R' L' U L2 R' U2 L' D' L' R2 D U2 
B2 U' F R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' B U2 F' L B D' R' U2 D B L' B F' U2 L2 U' 
L R' U2 F' R B D' B D2 F' U L2 F2 B2 D L' U' F' R' F2 D R' U2 D R' 
R2 U2 D' F' L' B' R2 L' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 U' D2 R' F U' D2 R' L F2 D' L2 D' 
L' B2 D2 L2 U F2 R' B R' F L' B U2 F' R2 D F' D2 R D R U' R' D2 U 
L' F' R2 B2 D2 L2 B D' F D L' F' B' U' B2 L' B2 F D L' D' U F2 D U' 
B' R' L2 F R' D' F' B2 U R L' U' B D2 U B2 F' D2 F' B2 D R' U R2 B' 
L2 B F2 R2 U' B' U B2 L2 U2 B L2 U' R U B F U' R2 D L2 F B R D2 
D B L2 D2 R2 L' B2 R2 L B D' U' B2 L2 R F B U2 F U L2 R2 F2 D2 F' 
B F' D2 R' F2 D2 F2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B' F U D2 L B' U' F' B R L' D' B2 
D2 U' F B L' D U' R F' L' F2 L' D' B2 L2 B2 R' F R2 U' F' B2 R' F2 B 
D F' D2 U B F D2 L' D' F D R2 L2 B' L F2 D U L' B' U' B' L2 F U2 
B2 U' L U F D' B U' F D' U' F B2 D' B' D' R' F D2 R2 D' R F D R' 
D' L2 R B2 D2 R' L' U R2 B L D2 U2 L' B' L' D2 L2 R2 U' B2 R' U F U' 
U D2 L D2 L2 U L B2 R B U L2 B R L' D R2 L D' U' B R' L' F2 L' 
U F U2 B R2 D R' D' F U B' L R2 F2 R F' B' R2 D F2 R2 D' R F' D2 
D F2 B' L D2 R' B2 R' U' D F' L2 B D B' F' U' R' F' R' L' D2 B U2 B' 
R D2 R2 D' R' F U2 B' D' R F B D' R U2 L D F2 U' D R F2 B2 R' F2 
F B' L2 B' L' R2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' B' U2 D B' R' B D2 L B2 D L2 R' F U2 
D F R L F L B F' L2 F2 L U' B2 R B R L2 B D U' L' D2 R2 B R 
D2 U2 L D B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L B R' U D' F' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 L B L2 R B2 
F' R L F2 R U' D2 F2 L' R F' D2 L D B D' R2 L' B' R U2 D' F' L' R' 
L' U' L U2 R2 U' R' U2 F' D2 L' D2 L' U2 B L' B' L' U2 D' F' D2 F2 U L' 
U' D B2 R L D F2 R' F' B L2 D2 U2 L B' U2 B' U' L' D B D2 R D F 
L R U2 F2 B2 L D L2 F2 D2 L' R F2 D2 L F L2 B' F D2 F R L' F2 R' 
R' D F2 D B U2 F2 D' R2 B' L U2 L' R' B L2 B2 U2 B2 F' D' R B2 L2 F 
R B' F' R2 U D' R' D' L2 F2 R D' U2 R B2 D' R2 L' U2 R2 D2 U2 R' B U2 
R2 D' U' F' L' R' B2 R2 D' L U' D B' R' U D L' B L' B R' B' F2 U' B 
F R' B D' U B' F2 U L U L D L2 D2 U F2 B U' R F D U' R2 F' L 
L2 D L' D2 B2 R2 B F L D2 L R' U F' L' B F2 U2 R D2 U R L U2 L 
R2 D F2 D L' B F U' R U' R L B' U2 R2 B2 F' L' F B' L2 D' B2 R B 
D' F' B' D2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 L2 R' F D' F' D' U' R D2 R' F2 R2 L' B' R L' 
R2 B U2 B' U L B' F2 R2 U L U' B2 D2 F' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F D U' R2 L 
L' R' B2 R2 F R' B F' R2 B' R2 U' R' L2 D' B F' R' B' D2 U L' F D2 B2 
U2 L F2 L' R U' B2 L' B' D B2 L2 R2 F' U' R2 L' D B2 F' D B' F D' L2 
L' F' B2 R2 D' F2 D L' D F' B L' B' L' U' D' F L' U' D' R2 L' U2 L R 
F2 B U' L R2 F2 B L' B' R L B F2 U B2 D U' F U B' L2 R' F2 L D2 
L U D2 R2 B R' L D' U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L' U2 B U R2 F' L' R2 
F2 R B L2 R U L2 B L2 U' F' U L U2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 B2 R' U' R2 L' 
B' L' B2 F D R B' U2 R2 F L2 F' D L2 D B2 R2 L2 B' U L F2 D' R' D' 
U' L2 F' R2 B' U' L' F R' L F' R2 L' B2 R F D B' R' L2 D2 B' D' R' U' 
B L2 D' B' F' L2 U D' L' D2 L2 U2 D2 R2 F' L R2 U' F2 U L2 D R F D' 
U' D2 L D' L' R2 D' R2 F U D' L2 B' U2 B U2 B L2 B L F2 B2 L' D' F 
U' D2 F2 L' B L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F2 D R2 B R2 U' F2 D' R D' F' U' L B' R' 
L2 R F2 L2 F2 R L2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 D L U F' U B' F' U' R U' L' F2 B2 
L F' B R2 U2 B L U' F D' R2 L B2 D' U' R' D' R D F2 R L2 U' B D 
D2 F' B' R' B2 F R F B D B' D2 U' B D' F2 D2 B' F D B2 L' F L B' 
B F2 R B2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' D R2 F R U2 D2 R2 F U' F U D B2 U F2 L' 
R' L F' R L' U2 D' R2 B' R2 B D' L' F' R2 D F L' B' R2 B U2 B' D2 F' 
U' F2 L B U B2 U L R B2 F' L U' L' R' B2 R2 U L' B2 L F2 D U' B2 
B2 D' U L B' R' U' L B' L2 R' U' B2 F' L' F U2 B2 L2 D' U' L' B' F2 R' 
D' F D F B L B D2 U B' F' R' B' U R F L2 B' R L U L R2 U D 
F' L U' B' D' R' B2 D2 U' F B U R' L2 U2 B D' L' U B L F D B' U 
U' D L D2 U2 B R2 L' D' L F2 L' F' R2 D' F U L' U2 L2 B' F L' B R 
U' L' D L' D' U2 B' L F' R U B' U2 D L' B2 L' D U2 F' R F B' D F2 
R L' U' B' D' F2 D2 F2 D L' U' F' D' B L' D F' R U D2 L' D' L' D' R' 
L B F2 D' R' U' R L' U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' D' F' B' U2 L F L R' B R U2 
L F L U' L F B2 D2 R L D' L2 U2 L B2 L D' F' B L' R F2 B L2 F2 
B' F2 D' L B F2 D' U2 R' F' L' D L' R' B D2 F U R' F U2 R2 F' R2 L' 
U' B' U2 R2 B' F' L' F2 R' D' R F2 R2 F B2 D F D' B' R2 B' D2 L' R F 
U' R F D2 R' F2 B D2 R' D2 F2 R2 F B R2 D' R' F2 L B L2 B2 U' B D2 
L' B D' B R F2 B' L' B U B2 D2 L R' D L' F' U2 B' D2 B U' F2 R D 
F' L2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R B U' R2 L B R U B' R B' L U B D' L' 
R' B L R U2 D L B F L U' L F' L F' B R' D2 L' R B2 R L' B L2 
D2 U R2 F' R2 L' U2 L D2 B' D2 F2 D2 B' L2 D' F' U' L' R' D L' B R' L2 
U F2 U B2 R B' L2 R' B' R2 L' D2 R L D B R2 B2 R' L' B2 L' R B F 
R U2 B' F D2 R L U' F' U' D B2 L2 U R L2 F B' L2 U R2 U2 R L' U2 
D' F2 U' F R D2 R2 B2 L' F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 D' U2 R B2 D2 F2 R2 F U' L' B 
L2 D' F R B2 R' D2 F2 U' L' R2 D' R' D U' L' U2 D' F' R B L2 R' F' B' 
B' R2 F B' R F' R U B U' D' R2 L' F' B2 R U D L D2 R L' D' B' F2 
R' D2 F2 L2 F' B' D F' B' R' B F U' F2 R U' R U' L2 B' D' B2 U2 B U 
R B2 U' L' U2 F2 B L' R2 D R2 F' B R2 L F2 U2 L' B F2 D' L' U F2 U' 
U' B2 R B' L' D2 B D R2 L B' L2 B2 F U' R' F' B' L U2 R B' D2 L2 B2 
D L' U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L B2 R' D' R2 D L2 B' U' D2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 
L U' F2 B' D' R2 L' D' B2 U2 L' F2 U' B2 R' U2 B2 U B' R F U' B' L R2 
U' D R2 D2 R' U B U2 F D2 R' L B2 R B' D' U' L2 R2 B' F2 L2 D2 U F' 
D L2 R2 F D' B' U2 F L2 U' D' B D U' R2 L2 U2 D R D2 F U R' B' D2 
D U L' F' L2 B2 L B' F U' F U2 B2 D2 U2 B' R L U2 D2 F' B2 D2 B L2 
R2 B' D2 B2 D' L2 B' D2 U' L U2 L2 B' U F2 L2 U D' F' B L U2 R2 B' D' 
F D U2 R2 F2 B' L D2 R' L2 F' D U2 L' F2 L' R D' R B U B2 U' R' D 
R' L2 F2 L' R2 D L' B R' L F2 D' F2 U' D B D F' D2 R' F R B' D' F2 
R2 D2 U' F L2 F2 L2 B D2 B R2 D B2 U F' R2 F B2 R2 B F2 D2 R2 L B 
R U' F2 L D R2 L F B' U2 F U' L F' L F' B2 R' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' 
B' F' U' D2 F D' R' L B2 D' F' R' B L B' L2 B2 D2 R' B D2 L' F' B' R 
B2 F2 U2 L U B F2 R L D B2 D2 B D R' B' D R2 L F U2 R F L2 R' 
L' U' F' B' D U2 B' D' F U D2 L' F' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F' R2 L F U L U' 
L D2 B L' U D R2 L' D2 F2 B2 U2 F B U B' U2 D L2 D' R L2 D' U F2 
B2 L' R2 U R B F2 R2 F R2 B R U2 B U D L D' B F' L2 U2 B R' U' 
R2 D' B D2 U2 B' R F' D2 L' R2 U2 R2 D R L2 B' D' B' D2 L' B2 F D2 U' 
U R2 U' F' B' R D' R F' U' D2 R2 L U' D2 L U' R2 L2 D L U' B D2 R' 
B F R2 F2 U R' U2 F2 R2 B' D R2 D2 B' D' L' F2 D R B2 L U' B' L2 F2 
F2 L B F U2 L U D F' U L D2 B2 R' L F2 D2 U F' L2 R' B2 D2 F' U 
U D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L' D B L D B' R' B' F L F2 D B D2 R U2 L' R2 D 
F2 R F2 L' B' L' D' L' R2 F2 U2 L' F2 L' B' L' D' U R2 B L' R B D R' 
B2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 L2 D R' D F2 R2 L2 F R D' B' U L R F D' U' R' F 
D2 U2 R' F B2 D2 U2 B' R2 F2 R L2 F D2 L' B' D B2 D' B' R' B2 D' F' L2 
F R2 B' U2 D2 F' L2 B D2 B F D U F2 D L U L' B D L' U' D' L' F2 
U F' R2 F2 R2 L2 B D' U2 L' R2 D' U2 F R2 D' U' L R' D2 B2 U' B U' R 
L' R2 B' U2 B' L' U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R' B' F D' L D' R B' D U B L2 
R' F D2 U' F R' U' F D' L2 F2 U R' B2 U' L R B' D U R D2 F2 L D2 
L F B' L' D F2 U B D2 U2 B' L' B' U2 L' B' U2 L B D L2 R B2 R2 B2 
F2 U' B F' R F2 R' B' R' L2 D' F B' R D B' L2 F' U R L2 B D2 F2 R 
L U' B U D2 L' R2 D2 R F' D U2 B' D U F' R' F' B L2 D' F2 D2 B D' 
L2 F2 U F L' D' R D2 F D B2 F' R2 B D R' B' F2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' U2 L' 
B2 D2 B' R2 D F2 B2 R F2 D B' D2 B U D' B2 U B' F2 U' R2 D2 F' U' D2 
B L' D2 F2 B L2 R' U' D B2 L2 D R B U' F' L2 R' F' R L B2 F' L F 
B L' F U L' B2 F2 D2 U' B D' B2 D2 F' L' D' L R' B L' U2 F B2 R' L2 
U' L B' D2 F U' B R' L' U' B' U L2 U L' F2 D U' B2 U B R' L U L2 
B' F2 R2 F2 L' R B2 U' D' B2 U' F2 B L2 R F' L2 U' F2 L2 F D U B' U' 
B' R' L2 U2 R' B2 L' D B' D U2 R' F2 B' D2 U' F2 R2 L' F2 R2 D R B' R' 
F2 D2 B' D L U2 L D L R' F L2 B L2 D' F2 R' L U2 L' U D R2 L B' 
B' U2 L B' D2 F U F' U2 F2 R2 B' R' B2 D' F2 D F D2 F L U' L2 R2 B2 
U B' D2 L2 B2 L D' U' F' L U2 L D' R D U2 L' F D2 B' R' D2 F B L' 
B2 L' F' L U2 B2 U' F B2 L' U' D' B' U F' B L F' U' R' U' F2 B D2 L 
R2 D2 R' B2 F' L D2 B2 U' D' B R2 U' D' F D2 B2 L2 F2 L B L D2 L U' 
L R U' F2 B' U2 L' F' B2 R2 F2 U' D F2 B' L2 U' D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D' R2 D2 
U2 L' R' F2 R D L B' D2 U R B2 D' R F' L' B2 D' L2 D' U2 R D U' R 
R D' L' F2 D L D' F' L R F2 D' F R2 D L' D' L D B2 F2 L U' D' R2 
F2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' R F B2 U2 L' F' B2 U F2 R B R2 L2 B' D2 
B U2 R F' R2 B U L2 F2 D' B' R' U2 D' F' D2 B2 U2 F D R L' U D2 F' 
U' F2 U' L B' U2 D F' R B D' F U D2 B L F' U2 D' R U2 D B2 F2 L' 
B F2 D2 R2 F2 B R' B R' B' L' F U D F D' U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D U F2 
F U D R2 B2 R' L' F' U B2 F2 D L F' D2 U' B2 R' D' F R2 D2 F' B R 
F2 B' D2 F D2 F2 R' B2 L2 B D2 F B2 L2 D B' F2 D2 B2 U L B L2 B L2 
U' D R2 D' L2 F2 B U D2 F D L2 B' R U' B2 F2 U F2 B L U2 D' B2 F' 
U F L R B U2 B' R U R D' L2 D2 F L2 U2 R B2 L2 D2 F2 U F' R' U 
B' L R2 U2 B2 F' D' L F' D2 B' L' R U' R' F2 R' L D' R2 D B F2 L R' 
D' F' B D' F2 U' B2 U' L' F' R' D2 B2 L' F D' U R' L F R F L2 D2 L 
R D B' U L B2 L F2 L2 B F2 U B U R B R' L D2 F' B' R2 U2 L R 
R2 L' B' R2 U L2 R U F' L' F2 D' F2 U2 F L D' R U' L' D' B' U2 R F2 
F R2 L F' B D F' U2 L D2 F U' L B D' L U2 R2 L D2 B2 D2 F' D' F2 
L' F R U' L2 R D' L' B2 R B2 D R' U2 R2 D' R D2 U' L2 R' D U2 L F' 
D' F' L D2 F' U' R2 D' R2 F' L B2 R B2 R2 B' D' R2 L2 U' L D' B D' L 
F' B L2 F' D' B' D F L' D B' F L' D' B D' F2 U2 B2 L R' B L D2 R 
F2 L2 D F' L F2 L' R' F2 B L' D2 B2 D' R' D F' R2 U' D L F' L F' D2 
L D L' U2 R' F2 L' B2 F' D B2 D B' R2 L B' U2 F D L R D2 B D2 L' 
R2 L2 D2 F L B2 F D R2 F' B2 R2 U2 B' F2 D F' L2 D2 L2 R' U D R2 B' 
L' F D' R' B2 D' F B' L2 U L' U' D' R2 B2 L' D' U2 L2 U' D' F B2 R L2 
L' U L F2 R U2 B U2 F' R2 U D2 B2 R D2 F L D2 F2 U' D R U F R 
D' U' F2 B' U' R' D2 F' R' U2 R' L' U' B2 R U B2 F' R' L U2 D' F2 L F2 
U' L R B R' B U' L B' F2 L' F' D2 U F D L' R' B U F' R U' L2 U' 
B U F2 U R' F R F2 U2 F' D B U B R2 U2 R D2 F' U R2 F' L' F' D2 
U R' B' F2 U2 L R D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B L2 F2 U F2 L2 R U F2 B R' 
D L2 D L' U' B U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L' U2 L2 F' U' F L' F' R F' U2 D2 F' L2 
F R D' B2 U D' R2 B F U' D2 R2 F' U' D L2 B2 D' R2 B' U B2 U R' U' 
F2 D F2 L D' R' U R' L U' F2 D' U' L' U F' R U F R' D2 U2 L U L 
F D2 F2 B' R L' U2 D' R L U' R' F U2 F' B U' R D L R' U' R2 B' R2 
F2 R B' D' L' F2 B2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U R F D L B2 F' U2 B' D2 
B2 F D' B2 L2 U R' D' R2 U' F2 L R2 F R' U' D' L' F' U' F' B D F L' 
D F2 U' D2 B' L F' B R L U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' F' L B F U2 B' R' D2 
R F D F2 L R U2 R L' F R D B D U' B U L D B2 L' B D2 L2 R2 
U' F' U F2 B' R2 F' B' R2 B R B R F2 U D' R' U2 B' D F B' R2 F' D 
B U' D F' U2 B F' D R' U2 L B' R L' D F' D L F2 B U' F2 D2 F2 U 
U' B R' D' U' R B' D R L' U L' B D' U2 R2 L U' D' B2 F' U L' R' B' 
U2 F' B2 L' R2 U2 D L F R2 D' L F' B2 L' R B' R' B2 D R' U' L2 U2 R2 
F2 L B2 D2 F U L F' L U2 L' D F U2 D' L' R2 D' U B' D L2 F2 B2 L2 
L' U' R2 F D2 L R2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' R2 B F L B F D B R2 D' U' R' L2 
F2 R D R' L2 B' L2 U' F2 U' D2 L B2 L2 B' U L' F' L2 D L2 D U' R2 F' 
R' L2 U2 F D F B' D U' R2 B' U' R2 F' B' L D L' F U2 F' B D2 U L 
R2 F' U2 L R2 U B' R' U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U L2 F2 B2 L2 F U2 F' L F B2 
R' F D2 B' U2 L R' B2 R' B2 U' F' L2 D2 U2 R D' R' B2 F' R2 U B2 U' L 
R2 B R2 B2 L' R2 B' D' B' F' L2 R' D2 F2 B' L B L2 B2 F' D R' F2 R' D2 
B2 U2 L D' L F2 L F' U L' F' L U' D2 F' U' L' D' U R D F2 L' B L 
B2 D R D2 U F2 R' B2 F' R2 L U' D' F' L' B' U2 F U2 F U R' F2 L' D' 
D2 L2 U B2 D U' B R' B' R2 B' R U B' D F R B' F' L B' D F' L' D' 
U2 B F2 U' R2 F2 R2 L D' U L' F2 U' B L U2 L' B' L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 
D L D2 U B2 F U2 D F' L2 B2 F R D' B' L2 F2 U' B2 R' B' R' F2 U R 
L R' F B L D' L R2 B R F' R L' U' R L' U R2 F' B U B L' R2 F 
B F U2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 B' R' F R' B' U2 D2 F2 B D2 R2 D U R' F2 D' 
F' D' F D2 R' U' F' U2 R D L2 F' R2 D2 L' B2 U B F D B D2 F' R U2 
F2 D2 F' U L2 D B' L D' F' L F2 L' B2 F2 R2 U D2 L2 R D2 U B R' L' 
D' L2 B2 U2 B2 R B2 F' U F2 L R F' B' U D F' U' D2 L F2 B R' F2 D2 
L' U D' R2 B' L R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F' L F' D' F' D' U' B' D U B U2 R' F2 
D2 L2 R2 F' R2 D' F2 B2 L' B U' F D' L R2 D' F2 R2 F L D R U2 R2 L' 
D' F2 D' L2 B' R2 B U2 L D' F L U' R2 D' F2 D F' B D' F R' F R U2 
L' R' D F2 B2 R' F D F2 B U2 F2 L' R2 B D2 U' B2 R L2 F D R' B2 L 
D2 L U' F2 B' L D' F' R' L D2 U2 R' U' L F2 D F2 L F U' R' U R' L' 
L' U B R B' L D F' B' L F2 U' L F2 R L' U L2 B2 R U' L U' R' L2 
F' B2 R' D' R' U' F B' U' L2 D2 F R F2 R2 D' R L2 U R' L2 D2 R L U2 
R' L2 D2 F' L' B R F2 R F R' F' U R U D' R L2 F2 R D R D R2 L' 
F2 D' F2 L' F2 B2 U D' L' D2 R2 B2 F' L2 F U B' D' U2 B' F2 U' R U D' 
D R F D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R B D' R' B R' U2 F R' F' B2 L2 R B' R' U' R 
D R B2 L D U2 B' D' L' B' U D R2 B D2 L' D2 U L B2 D' L' U2 B' L 
R L F' D F L2 F' D2 U2 R F2 D B' F2 L' B2 D' L U' R' D2 L2 B F2 U' 
L R B F' U L R2 B' F' L D' F2 B2 D2 U2 F' B2 U D' F' D F' D' R' U 
B R2 L' F2 R' F2 R F R' F U' F R F' B2 D2 L2 F B2 D L' F2 U2 R D 
D U' R L2 B U R' U' R B2 U' B' L' F' B D2 B2 R' U' D' B D R' D U' 
B F2 R2 D R2 F' L B D L2 D' R2 D B' F R' F R' D' R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R 
B F D2 U' F' D F2 B2 D' U2 R2 U L' R2 U B U F' D F' R' U F2 D L' 
F2 B2 L' F D2 R' D2 U2 L U F' U' B U F D' F2 U F2 D F D' F' R2 U' 
U' F2 R U L2 D' L' R2 U' F U' R' L D U2 R2 B' D U' R U D' L' B' L 
U' F2 U L D2 R D' R' D L D2 B2 D2 F' B' U' L2 D R2 B L U2 R L2 U 
F U D2 B2 F2 U2 F D F' R D' B2 D B2 R' F L2 D2 L R2 U' D2 R F' D 
F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L' D2 B L R2 U F L' B' D R' D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F L' R2 
L D R2 D' R2 L' D' B L' R' B' D2 R D' L F L2 B2 F D R U' R2 F R 
F2 U2 D2 F2 B2 R U2 L U' B2 L R' F' D U' R U' R D2 U' R2 D L' U2 B2 
F2 L' R' D U2 B' R2 F' U D2 L2 D2 B' D' B' D2 R2 F' R F' U' L2 R2 U B2 
L' F B2 R D B2 F2 D U B D R B' R2 U L' F R2 D R D2 F' U2 L2 R 
U2 B F' L' U D2 F' R2 B U R L U' L F' R2 F' D' R2 D L B F2 D2 F' 
U' L B D' B' U B' F' L F2 R' F2 B L2 B U2 F' U R U L2 B D2 U' F2 
F' U B U' B2 F U' F2 L2 R' U2 F D F2 B' U2 D2 B2 U D2 F' L F2 B U2 
B2 R F' D L' F' D2 B R U2 L' D' U' F2 U2 L U' R B2 F2 U B' D' B U2 
D2 B U2 R L' U2 D2 R2 D U' L' F R L2 D B R U' L2 B L' B F L' B 
F' L2 R' B' L U' F2 R' U2 B2 U' B2 U D L' D2 B D' B2 D F2 U' R B' F 
F' U L2 U' F2 D2 L' U2 B F' D' B' D' U' B D2 L D2 L B2 F2 R2 F2 L D 
B' U' F B U L' F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 B' R' F' B2 U2 B' F' D U L2 F L' D B2 
R' U2 D2 B' F' U' F2 D R' B R' B2 R' F D' U2 B F D U F' U F' R B2 
D' L' F D B2 U2 D' L2 U R U2 F L' D2 L2 D F' B U L2 B R' F2 D2 L' 
L' F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 R' F' D2 F' L2 F2 U R' D R B R2 F2 R2 L' B 
R F B' R2 D' L U B U F' D R2 D B L' U F' L2 B' L2 R U D B' D 
B U' D' F U' B2 R' L2 U R2 B2 D R' L' F' B' R2 L2 B R F2 D B2 U' B2 
B2 F2 R' L2 D F2 R L2 D2 U' F L' F B' U L' F D2 L2 B' D' B R F' B2 
L' F' B2 L2 R F2 U2 D' B' U' F' L' R2 D U' L2 U' B2 D2 R' B' L F2 D' U2 
F2 D' L' D' L F2 R' D2 L' R' U D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' B2 R D' L' B2 U R2 
B' L D L' R D' B L' F' U2 R U' D' R L' B2 F L' D2 R' D' U2 F' R2 U 
B F2 L2 B' L B2 F' U' B D' R2 B R' B R' F' D' F' U' B' D B' R2 F L 
U2 B' U2 L D' R2 B' L D2 F2 L2 U' B' R2 L U2 F R2 L' B2 D L D2 F U' 
L2 U' R2 L U' L F U2 F L' B' F' U B2 R' D F' B U' D2 B2 R' F D' U 
D L R F2 L' R U' F2 R F2 U2 F2 R U D2 B' L2 F D2 U L2 U D2 L F 
B' U' D' L' D2 F R' U2 B2 U' B' D2 F D' U B' R2 U D' R2 F' U' D' L R2 
U2 B F2 U2 B F' L2 U' F D B U2 D2 L2 F D' R2 L F D' U B' U2 F D2 
U F2 L2 R2 F2 B' R' B L' D2 L R F2 D' F2 B2 L' D' B L2 B' R F' B R 
U L2 D' R' U' F2 U' F B2 R L' U F D' L D' R' U B2 R' L' D R' D' B' 
D' R D2 R2 L2 D' B D R L' U2 B' F U B U' D R' B' R' F' B R2 L B 
R U L' U2 B' L2 F2 U' L U B L2 D2 F D' L2 B D R B2 D B' R' L2 F' 
D2 U' R2 F' L2 B2 F' R D2 L U2 B2 L2 F D' F' B' D L' B L' R2 B' D2 R 
B U B' D2 F' L' D2 F2 L' F2 B' L2 U F L R D L' R B2 U' L' U' B U2 
B R B2 D2 U' R' L2 B L U2 L' D U' B' R B2 U F R2 U B' D' B2 F2 D2 
D' B2 U2 F' R2 B2 L2 B F2 L U' D2 L D F2 B' D R U' R2 L2 D R2 B L 
F2 R B U2 F2 R2 B D2 U B' R L2 U' D2 L' F L' R2 B L' B' R' B2 D2 B' 
R2 F' R L F2 B R F' D' U2 R D' U' R2 F' U2 R U D' B F L2 F2 R2 F' 
R B2 R' D2 R2 B' D2 U' B L2 R' U2 R' B' D' U F' B2 U' L2 F2 R F' R2 D2 
U' R2 D2 F2 L F R' L2 D L U B' L B2 F2 U D L U' B' R B' L2 R' F' 
U' R' D' U2 R B' F R B2 F D2 U2 B R' L D' R' U2 F2 U2 D F' U2 F2 D2 
L' R D' R U' L F' B2 R F L2 F' R2 U' L' F D2 R' L' U' R L' D2 B2 F' 
B2 R2 U' B2 F U F' D2 R B2 R L2 U' D' F U' F' U' R B2 U D' R B F2 
U' F U R' U' R' L2 D' U' R' D U R' B2 R F2 U2 D2 L B2 R2 U R D' R2 
B2 R2 B U D2 F' L' F D U2 F D' B D U' F' R L2 F L' U D F L R2 
F' B2 D' F' D2 R' U F R D' F L' R2 F2 U' R F' L' B U2 R2 F' U2 D' L2 
B' U' D2 B' F2 R2 L' D2 U2 F' L' F2 R' U' R D' B2 R F2 B2 L2 F D2 R' F' 
B' D2 U L B' D F L D' U' B' F' L' B2 R' U' B' U' B' U F R' D B2 D2 
R2 U2 R D2 U' F2 L U2 L U' D' F' U2 R B2 L2 D2 L' D2 L' D2 L2 D F2 R2 
B D' L' B' U2 R' D2 L B U' F' U' B' D' F' B' U D' R' B2 L D R' L' F 
B2 F2 R U D' B U2 F R' U L' F B U' B R' L' F R L' F L' U' D2 F2 
L U2 R L' B D2 B' R2 F2 L' D U2 R2 U D2 B2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 D' B F U 
F L2 R2 U2 R' D L2 D2 L R2 B' F2 U B' U' L' U2 L R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' R' 
B F2 U F D' L F2 B' D' U2 L2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 D' B2 U2 R' D' L' R D' L 
U2 D' L' U' F D2 L2 B F' U L F' L2 R' B D2 U B' R U' F' U D2 F2 L2 
U B' R U R' D2 B R2 L' D' L F D2 U' L B' U2 D2 F2 R D L' D' U2 F' 
B' F R' U B' D' B' U' F2 R' D2 U F2 R2 L B' D' U B L' D' L' D R F2 
F2 R' F D B' U' L R' D B2 U' L R U2 B2 U B' U2 D' R2 L2 U D L B2 
F L' D L U' B2 L' R' B2 U F D' L' R F R' B2 U2 F2 L2 D L U F' U 
F' R2 F2 R F R D U L' F B' R2 B F2 U F2 D' L' D L' B R' L2 F' B 
B R B' D' F U' B2 L D' U2 F' B' U L2 B2 F' R2 D U' L D2 F L2 D' B 
L2 U D B' D R' L F' D2 F L2 F' B2 D2 R B2 R L U R2 D B F U2 F 
B2 L' D F U2 F L' D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 B' L2 B' D' F R' B' L2 
R U2 L2 D2 B R L2 F2 D L2 D F L' R2 B F2 R' D' L B' D' R2 L F' U 
U B2 U2 D2 R2 D' F' R2 F U F2 U' L R U2 R2 L2 D2 L D' U2 B2 D2 U F2 
B2 L' F2 L U R' U2 D' L2 B2 U2 D R' L D2 F R2 U B F R D R2 B' L 
B2 F2 U F B' L' U F' U B D F' L2 R' F' L2 R D U' F2 U R U2 R' L' 
U' R2 L' D' L U R F B R U2 R L B2 R' L2 D2 B' U D' L' B D2 R2 F' 
U B L2 F2 D' L' D F2 U' B2 U' L' B L' D2 U2 L' F D2 R' F R B' F2 R' 
L' F U2 F R2 B2 F U' B2 L R F R' D L' U' L' F' L' B' U' R D L' F' 
U2 F2 U' B R D B2 D' B' F R2 U2 D2 F' R2 U L' D' R' B R2 L2 B2 D U 
F2 R' F' U2 L' R D2 B2 R' B L R2 F L' B' L' D F' B' R2 D2 R2 F2 D R' 
B' U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F' B' R' L B2 D2 L' D' L2 D' B' D' L2 R2 B' U2 B' F' U 
F2 R B2 F' L R' F2 D U2 L' F' D' F R2 B' F U L' F B2 U' R U' R U 
R' U2 F2 D F L F U D F' B U' L' R U D' F' R2 L D2 B' F D R' U 
B F L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' L U2 F' R F R2 F' B' R B2 U' F' B' D B F 
R2 L F U2 D2 F B U F B2 L2 D' L' D2 U L' D' L F' L F D U' F R' 
R F' D R2 D L' B' L2 F' L' U B U2 D2 R L2 B' L' D F D U' R2 U2 L 
B D' U2 B F' L D' F2 D U' L' D U2 L2 R2 B' L' R F' U2 D2 F D2 R U2 
R B' R U' B2 R D F' R' U2 L' U' B' D2 B' D' B' D' F2 D R2 L2 U B U 
B' U' D L' B L2 B U D B2 U' B2 U' D R D' B2 R' F D' F2 R2 B' L2 B 
L U2 D' L2 U' B' D2 L2 R' U B F L' F R2 U2 R' L2 F2 L2 B D' F' U2 F2 
R2 D F' D' B' D U' L F2 L' R F' B' L R2 F D R' F R2 L U L2 B F' 
U' B F2 R L' U2 L2 D R2 U B2 R D' R2 U2 L2 B' F L2 U D2 R L2 B' U 
B D F2 D' L' F' B R2 U L2 U D R' D' R' F D' R2 L' B2 R F R' B' R2 
U R' U2 B2 R U2 L R F D R' U D' R' F R B2 D' U2 F2 D R' B2 U L2 
U2 R2 U L2 D F' B2 D R' B2 F' L R U F2 D' B' U' D' L B2 F2 R U F' 
R U B2 U' L' D U2 B D' U2 L2 B' R' D' B L2 F2 B' U' F D R' D' R2 D' 
L F R F' D U' B F L2 F L' F B2 U2 B' U D2 B F2 U F' L B2 R B 
R' D2 U' R2 F' U2 R2 U F2 R D2 R F2 L R' B2 D F' D2 B F' U2 L2 R2 F2 
F R B2 F U2 D' B2 R2 F U2 R' D' U2 L D2 B2 D B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 F2 R2 
U2 B' R L2 D' U' F2 R2 D F' B R' F' R2 L U L' U2 L2 D' B D R' U L2 
R2 F2 R' U' F R' U2 F B D R L U R2 B2 F2 U2 L' R F2 U' F2 D2 L' B 
R2 F R2 L2 D2 R F R2 B F U F U' D' B' R F U' F2 B R U F B' R 
L' F' B' R' F' L U D2 B2 U F2 U2 R U2 B U' R U2 D' F L B2 F L F2 
R F B' U2 L' U R' L2 U F B2 D2 R' D' F L R' B2 U' L2 R2 F' B D F 
D' R' L2 D' B R2 B' L R F' D L' D2 F D' B' R2 D' L F U L' D' F2 B 
R2 U B R D2 L2 F' B2 U L' D U2 B2 U B L F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R D' R 
L' U2 L U R F U' R2 U2 L F2 R F2 U2 D2 F2 L U2 L' F R2 L' B U R' 
U2 F' D' B D' R B' F2 U L U2 D2 L' D B R' L F L2 R2 B U F2 B2 U2 
F2 L' B R U' R F U' L F D B R F2 D2 B L D' U' R2 F' R' D2 L U 
U2 D B2 L' F R B' R' F2 B U2 D F U2 B' R' D F D2 U2 L R U L' F' 
U' L U2 L2 U' L' U' R2 B' L2 F' R2 D F D' R D' U2 B F2 L2 F' D F2 B' 
R2 D' F' B' R2 D2 F' D' L2 B2 U2 F2 B U L R2 F2 B2 R D' L R' B F U' 
U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D' L U F' R2 L2 D' B' U L' R' D R F' U2 B U R2 L U' 
L2 D B D F L2 F' U' D F2 L D R' F B' L U' F' D U F' B U2 F2 R' 
D B' D2 F B2 R' U D B L F2 U' F' D U2 B2 D' U F2 D2 L2 F2 L D' L' 
U' D' L F2 L R' D U L2 R2 B2 F' D' B2 D2 F L2 R F' D B' U2 B D' R 
L2 F' R2 L' D' B' U L F2 U' L B' U2 L R F' B L' D2 F L' B' L2 R2 B2 
D L R' U' R2 U F2 B2 D R D R2 F2 D B R2 F D B' R2 U' L B' U F2 
D' F' L R2 F' R2 L B' U' L' F' D B D' R B' L F R L F U L' U' D2 
L B' F D' B' D L U' D B R' U2 L R2 B2 D R2 F L R F2 B' R B2 D 
D U2 R F U' R' U' R U L D R' D2 L D' L2 B R2 U D2 F D' F' L F' 
B2 F' L2 R' D U R' F' R2 F2 D2 F2 B R' F' R2 D' B2 L' F2 R' L' B2 U' B 
B' D2 F2 D' B2 R L2 D R2 F' U2 F' D F' R D2 B2 F' U' B' U F' L2 R' F2 
B2 U2 F2 L2 B F2 R2 L' B R2 B' U F L2 D' B2 F' D U2 F2 L B R' U' D' 
L2 R2 B' D2 B' D R' U L2 D' F' B2 U D' B2 R L' U' B' F R2 D B2 F' U 
L' R D' L B2 F L' B' L F U2 D L2 D F U L' B' L' F' R F R D2 L' 
D2 L B F D R' D' R U D' F U L B2 L' F2 L2 D F U2 F L D' U2 L 
F2 D R2 D' F D' U' B' U2 F' U F2 D2 B' D2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' D F2 D L2 
R' B D' B U2 R B' D R2 U F R L' U R L2 U' R F L D2 R' L2 B L' 
U L U2 D' R' B L2 R U L B2 U' L' D R L2 U' L' F2 R2 D B R' B2 R' 
U L F U L' D' B2 F2 U2 D B U2 D' B' R D' U' F R2 L' F' D' F' B' D 
F L U' D2 R2 B' F' L' R D2 L F' R' L2 U' R U R2 F' B D2 R2 U2 R' U2 
B' L2 B U R U' B2 D2 F R2 D2 R B' U D' B R L' F R2 U D2 B' U' R' 
D L U D2 B' U R' B2 D' U2 B2 R B U R D' F B U' F2 D B2 D R B' 
L D2 R' U' R2 F' B2 U D F' L2 D' U L D' F2 B R' F D' B2 R2 U2 F' U 
F' U' B F' U' R' U2 B2 R' L U2 L B' U2 R' L' B F2 D B' L D U' B' R2 
U2 R B2 L U2 R2 U2 F' L' U2 D2 B' L F' D' L2 B2 D2 U F U D' B' R F' 
R U B' L2 F2 D' L R' U' B' U B2 R B' R F U B F' U B2 L2 B' U' B 
F' B2 R' L B2 U2 D R' U D2 L R U' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' R D2 B D2 L R 
R2 B' U R' U2 L' D' L2 R B' L2 F' B2 L U B' D2 R2 L D2 R L D' L U2 
L2 B' F' D' R2 B' R D B L U L' B2 R' D L' B' U R2 B' U' R D' L2 D' 
L' B2 R2 D2 F D F2 U2 R D F2 U' D' R D2 L D F' L B2 L D B U' R2 
L' F' B R L D' U2 L F2 D U' F' U2 D' R' D' L B' R L2 B2 R' F B2 L 
F' D2 B2 U D2 F B2 R2 U L' F U' F' D' F2 R D' U2 B' L2 R' F2 D' B L' 
U R2 D' R B' D2 L F D' U2 R' L' F2 U2 F' L D L2 F L' U' L2 R' F' D' 
F2 B' U B U R' F' L2 F L' D B2 U B' L2 B2 L F U2 R2 L' U2 R' F B 
U2 D L F D2 F R D' R2 B2 D F L F2 D' R2 D' B D R2 B' L2 B2 R L 
F' U L' B F' D R D' B' F' D' U2 B U2 B' R F2 L B' F U L R' F' U 
L2 F R F B' U' L B' D2 L B' F2 D2 F B2 U F2 D F' U' D' L2 B' R' D' 
R2 U' L' D' U F2 B' R D L D2 U' R B2 L' B' R' U' B' F' U' L B L2 B2 
U2 B' F U2 R' U F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F' U' B' U2 F B2 U F2 B U B' D2 U' L2 
R2 F2 L' U' L U D2 L F' R' B F' L' D2 F2 U2 R' B' R' D' F' L2 B L2 D 
D' F D' R' F2 L2 R' F2 B' R' D' F' B' U2 B D2 B D F2 D2 B D2 U2 B' F 
F' L R2 F L D F L' B D' B' R' U2 L2 D' L D2 F2 B U F2 U D F B' 
D2 L' F2 L U' R2 B2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 D2 F R B2 R B D2 R' D R2 L' F2 U 
B U2 B R U L B2 U2 R' B2 D' B2 D' U B2 U2 R2 D' F R D2 R2 U2 B' F' 
F L B F U2 D2 R2 D' F2 B2 D2 F U B R2 D2 B L F' R' L2 F' D2 L' B2 
D' L2 B2 L U' L' B U' L2 F' L2 F2 U F' U R2 U' D' L B2 R2 U L D U 
F R' U F' R' L' B' R' U2 L' U B2 L R2 F' D2 L R U' B R2 B2 R2 B F' 
D2 R B2 L' U R B D2 L' B2 U2 F' U F U F' D' B2 F R2 F U' F B D2 
U2 B' U R' L2 U' D2 R2 L F L' D2 F' R2 D' L2 U R2 B L' B2 F D' L2 F 
B2 F D' L' D R' D' F2 B R F' U2 L U R U2 D L2 B' U2 B2 U2 F2 R U' 
R' F2 L2 U R2 L2 F D2 L' B2 L U' F2 R' U F R2 D F R2 F U2 L' U R2 
D' B D' L R2 F' L' R' U D L U D' R F' R2 U2 R D R' U' D2 F D2 U2 
F' R2 U R2 B2 F D' F D F2 D U R2 B2 U2 F U L' R D2 U' B' L2 R F 
F' L F' B2 R B U D L' F' D' L2 U' B2 D L R' D B U2 R D R2 L B2 
B' F U R' B2 D' F2 L D R L2 B' F' D' U2 F2 L F2 U2 B' L U' F D2 R 
R2 F' L B' L B2 U2 D F U2 D' R' L' U2 D' L R' B2 L2 D' L' D R L' U' 
R' U F' U2 R2 F D2 U F' U2 B' D B F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B R2 B2 D F' D2 U2 
R U R' U2 D R' B2 R' B' R B2 F2 U L' D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L B' L U' F2 
B' F R2 L2 D F' B L U' D2 L' F U F2 R' B2 R' U' L' R B2 R' L' B2 F' 
R2 F' D F U' B' D' R' L' B2 U' R' U2 F U' L' D2 F' U' B R2 B U' F2 B' 
F' U D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 R L B2 U R F' L B F' L' F2 U2 D F D B2 R' F' 
U D' F' B U' F L2 B2 R2 F' U B F' L2 B' U' R2 B2 D R' L2 D' F' R2 L' 
L2 D2 L R' F2 U F' R U2 F2 R B2 R2 B2 F R' L F' U' B' L2 D2 R' D' R2 
F B' U2 L' D' U F2 U2 R2 D2 U L' U' B2 F' U' D B R' B U' D' R F2 R 
D U R F2 D' L2 U R2 D B' D2 L' B2 R L D2 U' R U2 R2 D' L R D2 B' 
B2 L D' F2 R L2 B2 F' L2 F' R' D2 L D L R2 F' U2 L2 F2 B2 D' U' F' R 
L B' D L2 U' B2 L F D' B2 D B' L' D R2 U2 F R D2 R' U R' D' B L' 
D2 L2 F' U L' B' R' U2 B2 D2 F B' U B R2 U' F' D2 B D' L' U D' L B' 
F U' R' L2 U' D B D U' L2 B' U B R' L F' B U' B2 D F2 D L2 R2 F2 
R' L F B2 D L F D L F2 B2 D2 F2 D U' F2 L' R2 U2 B D' L' R' F2 B 
F2 L R' U2 L2 F2 B R' B' D' R D2 L2 R2 B L' U' B' L' U D R B2 L U 
L2 F2 U2 R' U R D' R2 D' R' D' R2 U' F B2 D R2 L' B2 D U F L R' D' 
L2 B R' F' L2 U2 R' U D F U R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L' U R2 D L2 B' L2 D 
B2 D' R2 U2 R2 L U B' D L F2 B U D' R2 U' R2 F B' D' U R' B' L F 
D' B L2 R2 U' D F B L2 F L' R2 D' F U' D' L2 D' B U' F B L2 R' B' 
L2 U R2 F2 L U B' L D B R' D U2 L D U' R' B R' D' R F' B2 D2 R 
D B2 L' F' R' F U R' L' U L' F R L' D U2 B2 D2 F2 R L2 U2 D2 F R2 
B U2 B U2 F2 D' B D R2 L U R F2 U2 L R2 F2 L' R D' B U2 R2 U2 B2 
F' B2 L2 R' D F2 R2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' R' F B D2 B' U2 L' F D2 U' L' R F2 
B D L B U R2 D F' L' B D L D' B2 L2 D2 U' B L2 U2 R2 B' D L' R 
U B L2 F' B' U' D2 R D' U2 F B U L2 R' D L B L2 B' L' F R U' D' 
L2 D2 U2 B L' D2 L D2 B2 R D2 F L' D2 B F' R B2 F2 L D F' L F2 B 
F' R D2 R2 U R2 U L' D' R2 B' F2 L B' L2 U2 R' U2 F' R' D L2 F D' U 
L2 R B2 U2 L2 F D' R2 U' B' F2 D' B U2 D' R' U R U F2 B R U2 D' R 
B U' F' B D2 U' F2 L2 D' R' F R' L2 U' L' U2 F D U' R' L' F' R' D' L 
B2 L2 D B' F D2 U R' L2 D' B D U2 B' D2 U B F D2 B2 L' B' U2 L2 D2 
D2 R D2 F' L B L' F L2 R2 U F2 L' U2 R' L' B D' B' F2 D2 F2 L' B R' 
D2 L B L' B' D R' U D2 R L2 F' L' U' F' U' B2 R B L2 B' L' U R2 F' 
B R' D U2 L' F' R2 B L' B' U R L D2 L' U2 R' U' D' L' R' D B D F2 
F L R2 U' B2 R' U2 B L D2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 D' R2 L D2 B' L' U2 B L U 
L2 U R' D' F R' L2 B R' L2 U2 R' B D2 U2 B F R' U2 F' L2 B' L' D' U' 
D2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' F' B R B' D2 U' B' L' D L' F L2 R U' R2 U2 L2 R2 
F B' D U F U2 F' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B D F2 D U' L' R U' B' U2 R D' 
B D' U B2 L U2 D2 F2 D' R F2 R B U L' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 U' R2 B' D2 U2 
U B' U' F' R L2 D' R B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' F' L2 F2 D' U B' U' F2 U' F' U 
L R U' L' U F2 B' L F U2 B2 D' F B U L F' D' R B2 F U L' D U 
L2 B2 D L D' L2 F R' U' F B2 R' F2 R2 U' L R' D U2 F R2 F' R F2 B' 
R' B R D L' D2 B2 D2 F R' D' U2 R U D' F' L U2 L2 F' D R U2 R2 U2 
U' R L F L' F' D2 B' U F L' R' B' L2 B R' B' U2 L2 D R D' L2 D' F2 
D F' U' D2 F2 R F2 R' L' B L2 F B D' R' U' D2 F D' U2 F2 B' U2 L U 
R' L2 F2 L' U2 R2 U2 R' D B' D2 B2 D U B' F' U2 D2 B U' R2 L U2 L D 
L' R' F2 D2 R2 L B D B L' F' L' R' D' R L' U2 D' L F L' B2 U2 F B' 
F' R B F U2 L' R U2 L F L2 D B F L U B' R2 F U' F' B' L2 U' R 
L2 U' F R2 L' D' F2 U D2 R U F' B L D' R' B2 F D2 R' L' U' F' L' B2 
U' R2 D2 U L' B2 U' R D' F2 L' B U2 F' U' B D2 R' D F2 R2 B' L F U 
D B' D' U' R' U D B2 R B D2 U2 B D F2 L2 B2 L2 B L' U2 R2 F2 L2 F' 
D' L' B2 U' F B2 R U' B D B2 R' D R B U R F D F2 U2 D2 B2 F R' 
R2 B R' D R B2 D F2 R B D U R' F R' F' D' U2 R2 U F' L U F R2 
R' L2 D U' F' L B2 F L2 F' B R' B' D2 F' R' D2 L2 R' B2 R B U F2 L2 
U' F2 B R L' F R2 F2 B' L' B' D F2 R L F R2 B' U' L2 F2 D2 R L' U' 
U' L D' B2 U2 L' U' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 F B R U2 D R2 L2 B L B' R2 L 
B D' B2 D2 L R F2 U' B' U R2 U2 L2 F L' B2 L F U L R2 B2 D2 R' D' 
U2 B2 F' U2 R D' U' R2 U2 D2 F2 L B2 F R' B' R' B' L D' L2 B U' L U' 
R2 U L2 F' D2 F U D L' F' L2 R2 U2 B2 L' U' D2 L2 F B D2 F' U L2 D2 
F' B' D U R' L U2 B' L' U F B2 U L F' B L U2 B L' B' L' F' L D2 
L' D F' U D F U2 R2 D F' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D' R2 B L2 F' L' U L B2 
R' F D2 F2 L' F R2 D F' R D2 L D2 F' L' B F L' U R2 L' B' R L2 F2 
R' L F R L' U F2 B L U' R2 D U F' U2 L' R2 F R2 F' R2 B2 L2 F' D2 
F' D2 B D R L' U' R' L F L2 D F' R2 B2 U2 F' U' R B D' L F2 U2 L 
D2 R' L2 U' L F2 B R2 L B2 R F2 B D' L2 D' L D2 B' L2 R2 U2 R' U' B' 
R2 D2 B' F L' R' B U2 L2 F B' R2 B' L2 R U L F' B' U2 D2 F B2 D2 U2 
L R2 F D F D L2 B2 R2 U R' U B' D F U2 F' R' B D U F2 U2 L' D 
U' L' D2 U' L' R' U2 L' U L2 D2 L' D U F' L' D2 B2 F U' D2 B R2 B L 
L R F' D B' F2 R2 U2 D' F2 D' F2 D' F2 R' F2 L2 R' F U2 L' B' L2 R U' 
B' D F R' D2 R L B U2 D2 L F' R B2 L' R2 B U' R2 F' R2 B' R F R2 
U D' F D2 B' U' B L' U2 D2 F' D R2 L' F' L D' R2 F' U D L D L2 U2 
B R' B U' R' B' F U B F D' L' D L' U' F2 L2 U2 L' B R' B' R2 U2 L' 
U' D' L F B R2 B' L R' F' U' B2 F' L U D' B2 L2 U' R2 D U2 L' F' L' 
F' L2 B F U B2 R' L F L2 R2 D' L' F2 D2 F' U B2 R2 L2 U' B R' U2 R2 
D U R' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B R D' U F' U2 B2 L B' U2 D2 L F' R L' F 
F' U2 R' B' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B' R2 B D' B' F2 R2 L' U' R' F D F 
R2 D' B2 R L U2 R L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L U2 F D2 B2 D2 B' U B L' 
B' R2 D2 B2 L' R' B' D' U L R2 B' F2 R U' D B R B' U F2 B' U' R' B' 
D2 B R D' U B F2 D2 R U2 D B U2 D' L R' F' D' R2 D2 U' R2 L' F' U 
D B2 R2 D2 U2 F' R' L F' R' B U' F' D U B L2 B' F U2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 
F R D' R' L' B' R U F' U' B' R' U' L' D2 R2 B R U' B2 U2 F' B2 L D 
F' B2 L' R2 U2 F B R' B2 L2 B L' R U' D2 L2 D R F2 U2 B U2 D' B L' 
R F' R2 D' L F L2 R' B' L2 D' R' U2 L2 R D' F' B2 U2 L2 R D' R2 L2 D2 
F R B2 U2 L' F B' L' B' F U' L' B2 D R2 L2 D U2 F' L U2 B2 U2 F' D' 
B2 R' D2 R2 F R2 D' R2 L B D' U2 L B U L2 F R' D' B' L2 R' U2 R U 
R2 F2 U' B' L F2 R U R' F L D F2 L F B' L F2 U2 D2 L U' D' L' F 
F' D F' B D2 L U' F2 U' L F2 U2 R' U' B U' D2 R B2 F2 R' F D' B2 F 
U' L R' U' B' U2 B' R2 L' U' B2 U D2 L R U' B' F2 D2 U R' D2 F2 L2 F2 
U2 R2 F L2 U2 L' B R D B' R' F2 L' U B L U2 L' F2 B' R L' F D R 
U2 L2 D R L2 D2 R' B2 D B' R2 B L2 R' B2 D' B L' D R' U D' L' F U2 
D' B U2 R U' B2 F L2 D B2 F D' U2 F L R2 U2 D2 L R' B L' D U2 L' 
U' D2 L R U2 L2 F' B2 D' F2 B2 L' B D' R F2 U' F D B U' L B2 U' F' 
U2 F2 B2 D R L F2 U D B2 D2 F2 B D2 U B F' R U' L' D' U L2 B2 U 
R2 L' D B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D B' U' D L D2 U' R L U' D L F' R B D' 
D2 R' U' L D B L R D2 U' L2 B L2 B' R2 L' B' R F2 L U' D R2 B2 L' 
F' L F L2 U' L R2 B' R D2 B2 R U' B F' L F L2 U' F D U B' F2 U' 
L2 B2 R' L' B' F' D2 B' D F' B' D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L' B' R2 B2 D' F B' U 
B' D U L D B2 D' U2 F U' R' D' B' L R2 D2 B L2 B2 L' U B' L2 U D2 
L' R2 U2 R' L U R L' U F R2 F2 D' U B U' D B' L' R' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 
L2 U2 D' F L2 D' B2 R F2 B R' U L' D2 B' L2 F' B2 D2 U' F B D2 U' L2 
B L' D' B D' B F U L' D F U F U2 R2 L2 U2 F R L' F2 L2 B F D' 
L F2 D L2 R2 U L' U B2 L F' U B U B L R' B D L' B R D L R' 
U2 D2 B' F2 R D' B U B2 F' R' F R2 B' D L' F' L2 F' D2 F' L B D U' 
R' B2 D' F' U2 L2 D2 B' D2 B F' R' F' B' D' U F R2 L D2 U2 F L2 R2 B2 
L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D' F' B D F B U' B' U2 B F2 U' D2 B' R F L R' F' R 
D F2 B U L F' B' U L2 D2 L2 R' U B2 R D U L R' F L R' U F2 L 
U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B' D' R' D' B F U2 B' D2 R' F' L F2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 F2 
U L2 R' F2 D' B2 D B F2 R2 L D' B2 R B2 F' R' U R' U2 F D' L2 U' F' 
B L2 F2 U' R2 B' F U' B R L B2 U' L' U' R2 L' U2 B R' B U F L R' 
B R' U D B' R' L' B U B U' R' L2 B2 L2 U2 D2 B U2 L' U D2 L F L' 
B D L' U B2 L D2 L2 R' F B U2 B2 U2 D2 R' B U2 F' L2 R F2 L' F' R2 
U' F' B' D F' R U D2 L U D' R2 U' D' B' U L2 B F' R D B' L' U2 B2 
B' R' F R B' F R' D' F D2 R' F L' R2 F2 U' D2 L F R2 D' U' B U R 
U B' F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L' U B' L' U2 F' L' R' D' F D' F2 B U' F L' R U' 
L F' D U' L2 R2 B U2 L' D' F B2 R' B2 R L D R F R F2 U' D L2 F 
D2 L2 D L' F B' D F' U' R U2 D' R' F U' D2 B2 R' U' R B D' U2 R' U' 
D' R2 U L U' D F2 D' U2 L2 D R L' B U2 F2 R U' R' U2 D' R D2 L2 R' 
B' D' F' B L D B2 D2 R L2 U' L' R' U' F R F' B' R' U2 L F' B' U F' 
R' B2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 L2 D U' L U2 B L' U F' R U D2 F' B' L2 D' U' R2 
U L U' D2 R L B L' U D' R' B2 R' B' U' R' F' D2 L2 D B R2 U L2 U 
L' B R2 F2 U D F' D' L' U2 B L F D F2 B' U D2 F' R' D2 L2 U R2 F' 
D' F' L2 U D2 F' B U L2 F L2 R2 F' D' F' R' L2 F B2 U2 L B2 D B' F 
B' F R2 F D L R2 F' B' R' B2 U2 L F D' B R' D' F D U L2 R D R2 
L' R2 U B' R D U' F R F U F2 U L' F2 B2 U R2 B' R D B2 R L B2 
R2 D L F D2 R2 D2 L' R' D F B2 L U' R' D' F D2 U2 R D2 R2 D B D2 
D' U2 R' F R D F2 B2 L D2 B' F L2 F L' D2 U' B F' L F D2 F' U' B 
L2 D' F' D' L2 B U L' U L' D U' L R D2 B' L U F' B R' U2 B' U' R' 
F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 B' F2 L F U L B' R' F U' R F2 D2 R L' D2 U F D2 L2 
R F2 R' F' U L D' L U' R F R' B2 D2 F2 L U2 F' D2 F L' U2 F2 D R' 
U' L2 U' L' U' L R' D' L2 R D' R' U L B2 D F' R2 L' F U2 L2 B U2 F2 
F' L B2 L R2 F L' U2 L' B R' U' R' U' R' L2 B2 R' F D' B' F2 L2 F B' 
L2 R2 D' R L' U2 B' D' B' D2 B' D2 F' U B2 D2 U R2 L2 U D' L' F' D L 
L B L' D U B L B U' R2 L2 F2 B D2 L2 R F' L2 U2 B' L' R F2 L' D 
F B D R' U L2 U2 F2 D2 L' U R' F2 B2 U D2 L U2 F R2 U2 D R' U2 B2 
B' U L' F B' D2 R U2 F2 D2 R' L2 D2 R' U2 F' D R L' F2 L F D F D2 
F R U D F U2 L R D R L2 B' D' F R' F2 U2 L2 U L' R' D' L R' F' 
F' B D' U2 B2 L F' D' U' B' R2 D B U' R2 D' R L2 F' R2 F B' R' D F 
U B' R' F' R' B2 L2 D U R L2 B2 L2 R F' U' L' D R2 F2 D L' B L' D 
F U' R2 L U2 R U R2 F' U2 B2 R2 U B' U B2 U2 L R' B U2 F' B2 D2 B 
L B D2 F R' U' D' F2 L' U' D L2 D2 U R B2 L2 D2 B' L2 D' R2 U R B2 
U2 D' B U D2 B' D R' B' L' F2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 L2 R2 U R D2 U' L B' D 
L R2 D2 B' U' R L' F2 B2 D' U2 R' F D U2 F B D' R L' U' F L U R' 
U2 R' B F D F2 D' B' F L2 B U R' D2 R2 U' R' B' D U R' U2 F B2 U2 
U2 R F R F' U' D2 F B R L B' U L2 F B' R2 B2 F' L U L2 R2 F' B2 
F2 D2 B2 L R B D' F D' R F2 R' U' B' L B U' F2 L2 U2 F' U D2 L' F2 
R U' L2 D2 U' R L D' U2 L D2 U' B U' B F' R2 F D' R D' U2 R B' F' 
L' D U F R2 B' D U B2 U2 R2 U F D' B' D R B R B U D' F' B U' 
F' R F' L' D U' L F' R2 F' R' L2 U2 D F' L' B' U F B U' F L D' U2 
D' U2 R' U' L U2 L R' U' L' R F2 B' U B' L2 U2 B U B2 R' D L' F' D' 
F2 D2 R U L U2 D2 R2 U' L U L2 D2 R D B F U2 R' L D2 L D2 R' U 
D' F' R' U' L D' U2 B R' L2 B2 D' B2 F U L' F2 D' B' F2 U2 R F' U' B 
B' U R B2 U2 B L' B R L D' L' D' B F L D U F2 L B F' D2 L2 F2 
R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B U2 D2 R D2 F U D2 R2 L2 U' B' D2 U F2 D B D2 R L' 
R2 D2 U' F2 R' D B2 U2 B' D2 B U' B2 R' U R' L2 U2 D R2 L B' R U D2 
R' U' R2 B2 R2 U' R B' R2 D F R' L' B' F' R2 B L2 U F R' L U' L' R' 
D F2 D2 B' L D' F' R2 D R2 D' B' L' R' D2 L' U' R2 D' F' D2 B2 D L' B' 
L R B D2 B' L2 B2 R U2 F B' R2 U D2 F D' U2 L B2 L2 D' U' F' R2 U2 
R' L D' R L D2 F2 L2 R F2 U' D' R2 B' D' L' F2 U' L U' D' F B' L2 F2 
B2 F' U2 R L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F D L2 U2 F' B D' F B D2 U L F2 D L' U2 
U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' B' L' B' D' F2 R F2 R2 B' R U' F' B' R B2 U D R' L' 
U' F' R' F2 B' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R L U F L2 D' L' F2 D U2 L' D2 F' R2 
D' L F2 U L' F2 L2 F2 L' F' B2 R' D' R2 U R L' B2 U' B2 D' U R2 B2 L2 
F R U L2 R2 D2 R2 B R B' R F' D2 L R2 F' R U B2 D2 F U2 L R2 B' 
B R' B' D2 B' R' D L D2 F2 L B R' L D B' F' U' B' L R B' U' D' F 
L' D' B2 F2 R' B' D B F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' U D' R' B U2 D2 R2 D' R' B L' 
F L' F2 R2 F2 L D R L2 D2 L2 U2 D L R2 B D B U R B2 D' R2 U2 L 
F2 B R' U2 F L2 U L2 U' F U' L R U' B' R B F U L2 F2 U D2 F B' 
F' R' B R2 L' D' U2 R U L R F D B R F R B L' R2 F' U B2 R2 F 
D B' F2 L2 U2 B' F' D' U2 F' B R U' D2 L R' D' U L' B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 
L2 U2 R L' F U D L2 B D2 L D2 L' R D' B' L' D' U B2 D R L B R2 
D' F2 U2 F R2 F B' R2 D2 B R2 L D2 L' F2 U2 B R2 F R2 B2 D L B F2 
R' D' F2 B' U' D L R F R L B' L' R D R D' U' R U' B2 R' D2 L' D2 
U R U2 B R2 F' D L U R2 B' F2 U' L B R' L F2 R F2 B2 U2 B D' U 
L F2 D' R2 B' F L D2 B2 L B L F2 U' F' B2 D' R U B2 R2 U L F' U' 
R B D' B2 U2 B2 U L' U' D2 L' R' U2 R' B2 L2 B F R F2 B R2 D F' D' 
D2 L' R2 U' F' D' L' B U B' U D2 B2 D2 B R2 F2 B2 L2 B' L' B2 L2 D L2 
B' R U' L' U2 F' R2 L2 D' U2 F' U2 R F2 B' U' D' F2 R D L' F2 B' D' L2 
F' U D' B' R' U F' L U D' R2 L F B' U B' L B' F R2 B2 U R' D' U2 
L B2 D L' F2 D R U' D B2 F D' U' B2 L F2 R' D' U2 B' U D2 F R2 L 
R2 B2 R2 L' B F R' F' B' U F D' L2 F' D B R D' U' F B2 L' U D F 
D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L B' F' U' B L' U2 L' D' U' B F R2 L' B2 L2 R' B' D 
R L F' L2 U R U' D' B U L2 U2 F D' F2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 B' L' B L D2 
D L U2 D' R' F' L' F2 R' L D2 L R' B' F U' F' U' F2 U2 L F D2 R D' 
F D R2 F2 L2 U2 D2 R2 L' D U F L U' R F B' L' F L' R U2 D2 B D 
L2 B' D L B2 U2 L D' L2 R' F' L' F L F2 U2 B R' U' F2 L' R2 D2 U' L' 
R2 D' B2 D' F' B2 U2 D' R2 L' F' U2 R2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L R' U' B' 
B R2 F2 R2 U' D F' B' L R2 U2 F' B R' L2 F R U' R2 L' F2 B U' R B' 
R' B F U R D B2 L F' R' B U B' D U2 F2 D L F' U' F2 D' U B2 L 
B U2 L2 D2 R2 F L D F2 B D' R' B R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L' R' B2 D B' D2 
L' U' B' F U' R2 U2 B U L2 R U2 L F B2 L U' F2 B' D' B' U' F' U' F2 
L2 R2 F U' D' R' B2 L F D' U L' D' U L' F' B' U' F2 B2 D' R' D' F' D' 
B R' D2 L2 F L' F2 D B2 L R2 F2 B' L2 F U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R F2 L' D2 
F' R' U2 F' U D R F2 D' F' B' L2 R' F L' U' R2 L F' R B' F2 R' B U2 
B L B L2 D' L R2 U R F2 R2 B D' B2 L' D B' D2 F' R F D F2 L U' 
D2 R B' F' D R' F2 D2 U R B' L' R U R B2 R F2 L' U' L' F2 B' D' B' 
R2 F R D' B' F2 D' B2 R2 D L U2 L' F2 D' U2 F U L2 F' D' R2 F' B R2 
B' F2 L B R' B2 L2 B' D F L' U2 R2 D B2 U' B F R2 F' U2 L' R U2 D2 
B2 D B' L' B L2 R U' F' B2 R D2 F2 U D F2 L D' B' D2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 
B L' B' R' D2 U2 F R' L2 B' D' F' L2 B R' L' D B2 D U F' D2 U' R L2 
F R F R' F2 D L' U2 D2 R U2 D F2 U D L' F L' D' L' B U' B D2 B2 
B' L' R2 U' F2 B' L' R' D B L F' R' L' U' L' R B' U2 R F' L D2 B' L 
F2 L2 U F D2 R2 F2 L2 R' D2 U' R' B' F2 D F2 R' F R2 B2 L' F R2 F' R' 
D L' U D L U B' R L2 B2 L F D R2 D' F2 R U' D2 L D' L2 R2 U' D 
R2 B U L' B2 D2 U2 B R D R' U' R' F2 R2 L' U2 L' B2 U D' F' B2 L F' 
D' B R' U' F2 L2 B2 L' B' L2 R D2 F2 B2 L R' D' F L B U2 L2 F2 L B' 
D R2 D2 B' U2 F' B2 R F D2 U L' R F2 R L2 U2 L2 B F2 L' R2 F' U' R2 
U R F2 B' D U R L2 F' L2 F' U D' F' D' B2 U D' F2 B2 U F2 U' F' B 
B U F U' B2 L U2 F' R B' D' U F D' L2 U B' L' U' D' F' U2 L B F 
B' L' R' B U' F' U' D L2 B U L2 B' U2 R2 L' B2 F D' B2 L2 B' U2 D' R 
U2 B' R2 U' L2 U L2 R' D' L2 B2 F' L2 F R B2 D' R' D U R2 U' F' R' U' 
L U F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 D2 R L F L2 D2 F2 D F' D2 L D2 L' F' D2 
F L' R2 F L' U2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 L' R' U B' R B' U F B L B' R' F' U2 
L' B L F2 U2 L B2 U' B F U D' R' U L U' B L2 F U' L' U R F B' 
U2 B R F' L2 B R2 D U' B' U2 B2 U' L2 F U2 R' B' U2 B2 D' U' L2 U2 B' 
R2 B2 U2 D2 R' F' L2 R F D F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R B L D U' F2 R2 F2 D L 
R L U2 D R' F' B2 D2 U L B D' F L D F R2 L2 B2 U' D B R U2 R2 
U' L2 F' D' B2 D2 U F' D U2 F' U' D L' F' B R L2 B R F2 L D' F2 U 
B2 L2 U F L2 F L2 B2 L B2 L2 F' B2 R' F2 D L2 R2 F2 B U F' B' D' L2 
F' R L' B L2 R U2 D F' U2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U B' U L' 
U B2 D' R' U' F2 R' D' L F R' F U F' D2 R' L2 F D B2 D' B U' F' B 
R' L2 U' F B2 L2 U' L F D' B2 U F B2 R2 L F2 D2 B' F2 D' B D2 B' R2 
B2 R' D' B D' R' L' U2 R' U2 B2 U2 D' L2 B' F' D2 F2 L' R' U' D R' F D' 
U2 D R2 D L2 F2 D' B' D' B' L B2 R2 F D F2 L2 R2 B U' F2 B' D R' B2 
D U2 B2 F' L2 D2 R D2 B U2 L' D2 R F' R' B F2 D2 R2 U2 D' B U' L' F 
D' F' D' F L R' B2 R' L2 D2 U' B' L R B' F' D' F U R2 L U2 L' U B 
U L' F2 D' U' B2 F' U2 D2 B F2 R2 U B' L2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 R2 B' U' F' R2 
U2 R B2 U' L B F' L2 U F B' L2 R2 D2 F' D' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U 
F' B2 L' U2 R' U L2 R F D' L' U F' R F' L' D' U2 F' B R2 B' R' L' F2 
D' U B F2 R U2 R L2 B R' U F' R' L2 D L' D' L2 D F U2 D2 R' B2 R 
U2 B2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' U L' U B2 F U L2 R' F2 D F2 B' U L R2 F2 
B U' R' L B2 U2 D2 F L R U2 F R' B' U2 R2 D2 L B R' F' B' L' B2 L2 
F' R' B2 L F2 R2 U' B2 L' D' R' U B' F U' D B F2 L' F U2 F' U' D B 
B D' L2 B L R' B' L2 B2 F U R U2 F2 B2 L F' U' L D2 L2 F2 R' L2 D' 
D2 L2 R U D F2 L U R2 F' L U R D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R B L F' B U' R2 
U' D' L D' B' R' U F2 R2 L2 D2 B' U D2 F B D B D U B2 R' F2 R' U' 
L' B2 R' D' U' R2 U2 R2 B' F' R2 B2 R2 L U' R B F' R B R2 L D2 L D' 
U' L R' D R B2 R2 U' B' D F2 B' U' D R2 L B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D' R D' 
U2 F' L' F B2 D B2 F' U2 F2 R' F D' L U' R F R U' B2 U' B D B2 F 
F' B2 U' R L' U2 R' D' L' D' L2 D2 L' D' R2 B' L2 D L' F L U2 D' R' D 
L F2 B2 R' U2 D L' U2 B2 U' D' R2 B2 L R2 B L R' F2 U2 R U D2 R2 F2 
L D' R' D F2 B U B U' F2 B' L F2 L D2 R2 F2 B' D2 L B' R2 D2 U2 L2 
R F' L R U' B2 D U2 R F D' U2 B' F2 U2 F2 U2 F U' F2 B R2 F' B U2 
F2 U' L2 D' U F2 D' U' R2 D' R L' F' L F U F2 L2 F L2 F' R L F' L 
F2 U2 R' F U2 B D' B R2 D' F R' F R2 B' R' B D U R D U R B' F2 
U2 D R' L' B L' R2 F2 R2 D B L F R2 U' B' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F' D2 F2 
U' D B2 D2 R2 U2 R D L' F2 L D' B' R2 D2 R' D' R' F' D B' D' L F2 U' 
F R2 F2 R L' F D2 R U' D2 B' L2 B' U' B2 F' D R D2 F B2 D' F U2 R2 
U L' U2 D' B2 D2 L' D' R' L' U F2 L' B F L D F L2 F' B' U B2 D2 L' 
B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L' D R2 B R2 B' U' L2 B' R' U2 D B U' L2 R2 U 
L F L' B2 D F2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L R' B2 L' B L R2 D' U2 R2 F' U2 D' 
U L2 D F2 B' R2 B L2 D' F2 D R' L F2 R' B' R2 B2 L2 U D2 L R F' R 
D R' D2 F' R' F2 D U' F B U2 L2 F' D' R' U' D2 F2 B' D F' U D2 R2 L' 
B2 F L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' U2 R' U2 D L2 R' U2 F R' U2 F R B' U R 
F' R2 D L2 D' U B2 D' U' B2 D2 R2 U2 B U B D L' B' R L2 B2 U' F D' 
U' B' L' D2 F2 L F R2 D' L2 F' B2 R' L2 B2 U2 D' L2 B' U2 D' F R L' F 
F2 R L' B D2 L2 D' L R' U' B2 U' B L' R2 F2 R' B2 D' F2 B' L2 D F2 U' 
L' F U2 R B2 R U2 R L2 U' D2 L2 D B D' U2 B F L R2 U L' B' R2 U' 
D' R2 L' F' D2 U2 F2 R' B' L R' D' B' L2 U B R' D U2 B' L2 R D' U2 L' 
F' D2 R2 U F U L2 D B' F' R' L2 B' F' R F' U2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B' U' 
F2 L2 U B D R' D' B L U D2 B2 R' U2 D' R U L2 D' U' F' U' D2 R L' 
F2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 L' F R2 L2 B2 L' R2 U F' D' B F' U D' F2 B' D2 U2 R 
L' B' L D R2 B' L2 R2 D2 U' L' R' D2 R' L U D F R U2 R' L2 D' R2 B2 
D R' D L U R L' D' R' L' B' R' F' L F' B R F R2 L' B' L2 F' B' L2 
U B2 D' B D' F' B' D F L' U2 D2 B' R2 L B' F R U2 R2 D' F U' F2 D' 
D R' L F R' F' R2 F U2 R L' D' U' L F' B D U2 B U' B' D2 L U B' 
F2 D2 U' R' B D2 L2 D2 R' D' L B2 R2 U L' R' B F2 L' F R2 L2 D R2 F' 
U2 R2 L' D' F' U F2 B U R2 U B2 L U' R' L2 D2 U L' B' D2 U2 R' F D 
L R2 D L2 R2 D F2 U R L D' F' D F U2 D2 R' F L2 F2 L' B' U B2 L' 
R2 L U B2 D2 U' F2 L' U' R D2 B' D U B L2 R B2 D' F' R L2 F U L 
D' R D U R' L B2 L2 F' L U' L' D2 B U2 F' R2 L U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B D 
U' R2 L2 U2 R F R2 F2 L' U F2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 B' L' R2 F U R2 U 
L' B2 F U2 B F R B' D' R' L' U' L2 R2 D L R2 F' D B' L R B D2 B 
F U2 L' D2 B' U' F' U2 B R2 F D2 U F2 U2 L D2 U2 F' R2 B L2 D R' D 
B R' U R D U2 F' R2 F2 L R2 F D2 B' R' F L' U2 B2 U' R U' B U2 F2 
F U' B' D' L' D B' F2 R' L2 U2 D2 L' D' F R D' R U2 R' D R L U L2 
U F' U' L2 R' F2 D' L' B2 L D2 U' B' F2 R' U L U2 R B' R2 F' B U D 
D' U' F' B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' L B R' F2 L D U L B' F2 D2 B F' L2 B 
F R2 U2 D F L' R U F L' F' D2 U2 L2 U' R B D2 B2 U2 D' R2 F2 D' R 
D2 L D F R' U2 B F' L2 B R2 U' D2 B F2 D B2 U2 L2 U B2 L' F2 R2 L' 
U2 R D U' F L B D' F L2 B' L F' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R' F D2 F2 
U L B D2 F R2 L2 F U2 L2 F' L U' D2 L2 D' L2 F' B' D B2 L' R' D2 R2 
L R U2 L U F' D R' L2 F B' U' B2 R' U' R2 U' L D L2 R' D' L' U R 
D2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F' R' D R U B R F' R U F U' L U' R2 D' B' R2 B' 
D2 R' B' L' D' L F U' R2 F2 L' D' F B L2 D U' B L B U2 F R U2 L' 
D' B2 U B' L' D2 L R' F R2 U2 D L2 F' B2 D2 U' F2 R' L2 D' B F' U F' 
U' B' L' F' B' R' D2 U' R2 U F2 B' D' B' U' L F' B2 D' F B' D B' L2 U2 
U D' B L' D B2 F' U2 B D' U2 R D2 F' L2 U2 D2 B' D' F2 D L U D F' 
U F R D U' R2 F2 D F2 L U B' L2 F2 R2 U' F D' L' B2 D R2 B2 U F2 
L' B' L' F L' B2 L F2 D2 F' B L F R' U R U2 R U F2 L2 D F D2 L' 
F2 R U2 B L D2 F D2 R D2 U2 F' B' L' F B' D R2 L2 U F' D U' R2 D' 
L' F U2 R2 L2 D U' B' F' D' F2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 L U2 D B' L F D2 L B' 
F B2 D' B' R2 F2 U F' U2 D' F R' U' B L' D R D' U' B L' F2 D U2 F' 
L' U B U' R' B U' D' R L U L' U2 B D' F D' R B' L2 B R2 D' R2 U2 
B' L2 B L2 D U F L' B2 L' B D2 R L' F2 U B D' B' D L U R D' R' 
B' F' L F R2 F U2 F2 B2 U' F' R2 D' U2 L' B2 R F L2 D' F' R L' B' L2 
L2 D' L' D U F' U B' U' B' D2 F D F2 B' D' R L' B2 U2 D R' D' L B 
U2 F2 D' F2 U' D2 F' L' B' U2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 U' D F' U2 L2 B' R2 B' R2 D 
B2 R2 L' U B' R F2 U2 D' R D2 F' L F2 U' B2 R2 U D B R' F U' F U' 
D' B' D R' L2 D2 B' D L2 B' L2 D' L' B2 D' U' R U2 R' U2 D F U' F' R 
B2 F U' L F' L F' B' R B2 U' R2 L F' L' D2 B' F R2 F' U D R D R 
L U2 D' R L B R2 L D' U F2 R2 L' F B' R L U' D2 F' B' R2 D B2 R' 
B' R2 D' L R' F R' F' B2 D F2 U' R2 F D2 U' B2 R2 B D R U2 R2 D F' 
U B2 D2 R' F2 U D B U' L' D2 U R B' L' U B2 L R' U2 F2 B2 D U2 R' 
U R2 D2 L' B2 L R2 U' F R' B R2 U2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F' R2 U2 F2 U2 
R' L' D F' U' R' F2 D B L' F U2 B2 F' R B F2 L F R' L B' F2 U2 L' 
L2 R' U2 F2 U2 D' L' U' R B' F L' D2 B' F' R' U2 F' U' D R2 L2 B U' D2 
U F U' R' L' D2 R' U' F2 B L B R' U L2 U' R L2 F2 B' L' D2 B U D 
U2 L R' D2 U F' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' D R' U2 D R U2 B2 U2 R' B' F2 D' B' 
U2 L F D2 L' F2 B' L' U2 D' F2 B D' F' R2 U2 L2 F U2 D2 B L2 D F' L 
R2 D R D' R F' U L R F R2 B D B' D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 R' B' L2 B' R' 
F U2 L2 B' U2 B2 R2 D' L' D2 R2 U R' L' D2 L B' F2 R2 L' D R B2 R F' 
R' L2 D' R' U F2 B L B F2 U2 L B2 U' L U R F U' R L2 B U' F U2 
U D2 R' B2 L R' F2 B U F2 B R U' B2 R2 U' D' F2 R B' D' R2 D' F U2 
R D' F2 B' L' R F B' R L B2 U2 D2 R' L2 D2 L U2 F D2 U F' L' B R 
F R' D' U' B D2 L2 B' D' L' R' B2 R L D2 U' F2 L B' D' L' U L2 B D' 
U2 D R' D U2 L' D L B' L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F U' F' D B R' L2 B R' F2 R2 
B F2 D' B2 D' L U' F' D2 B' U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B' L R F2 B2 L' R B2 L2 R 
F B' D2 R2 D2 B' R L' D2 F' B2 U2 B' L' F L2 U2 R' B2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 
R' U D B U' F2 L2 F B2 L2 U' R' D R U2 B2 U' B' U' D2 F R' D L' D 
U' D F L' D2 B2 R' F' D2 L' F2 B L2 U' B2 L B2 U2 R U L2 U2 B' R2 F2 
B2 R D B2 L' U' B' R2 B' U L2 U2 B2 L' R' D' F2 B2 D2 F D B F2 U' B2 
B' R B' D' F2 U' F L B2 R L B2 L2 R' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U L R D B 
L F' B U' R D' B R D2 R' U R' D2 F2 D' L U B' R2 D F2 D2 B R2 L 
D B2 F2 L' R' B2 D2 R' F2 B D L' R' U2 R' D' B2 D2 B' R2 L2 U R U' L2 
U' L2 U D2 R2 U2 F2 B L U' L' D' F U2 D R2 F B2 U' B2 D F2 U' F2 R' 
B D' L2 F' R U F' R2 L2 U' D2 F' B U R B2 U' L U2 L2 F D' R' B2 D 
U2 F' R' F U2 L' F2 B2 D U B2 R2 B F D L2 U' D R2 B F R' U2 L' D' 
B L' D' F R' L' B' F' U' L' R B2 R' U' R' F2 L R2 B R2 D2 L F B D 
B' U L' D2 U L2 R2 D2 R D2 U R2 F L' R F R' L' F U2 R2 L F' L' B2 
U' L2 U2 L2 F' L' D2 U' R' D R' B L' B R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R' U F L' 
L2 R B2 U' L' U' F' U' D2 B2 U' R' F' B' L R F' B' D U2 R2 U' R' L F 
B' R2 U2 R F L2 R' B' F R B' F2 D2 F' D R L2 D L B' L' D2 B2 F2 R' 
F' D2 U' L D' U L' R' B2 D' B F U D F2 R D L B' R B D2 R2 B' U' 
B L U' B2 R2 U2 F U L F' R U R' L' U' L2 U' D R L2 U' F B' R F' 
R2 B L2 B2 U D B2 F' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B' R F' B U' F' L B' L D2 F2 
L' R U2 D2 B2 R' D2 U F R2 B2 U2 B2 L' F2 L2 R F' L2 R D2 U L' R U 
R' B2 F' L U' L F' D' B' F' L D2 L U2 F L U' F L' U2 D' R L2 F' B 
U2 B D B' F R U' L' R' F D' L2 U D R' U2 L2 D L2 D B' F L' R2 B' 
D U' B L F' L' R2 U R' B' D R U B D2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 R' F2 U F' D' 
B2 F2 U D' F B2 R' F' R2 D' B D F' B' U2 D' F2 R' L D2 F' U' B L' U2 
L F B' D F B' L' R2 U L U F2 U' D2 F' L2 R U2 D' R D L' D2 L F2 
L' B F' D' F' D L2 D2 L2 U' F' R' L2 D' F L2 B F D2 F2 D' B F R U' 
B2 F U' D2 F' U' L R' B2 D L2 R2 U2 F U' B2 F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 U2 F 
F' R U2 L' U B F R2 U B' L U' F' D' U L' F2 D' R' D B' U2 L' F' L 
D' R2 D R' U' L' D L B F' U R' U' B' D L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' R2 F2 D2 B' 
R F B2 R' B F U' F2 L' B2 R2 D2 L' B' L R' U2 R F' U B F U2 D' B 
R' F2 R' L2 F' L B2 U L2 F' L2 F' L' F2 D2 L F L' B' U D R U D' B 
R U2 B' L' F R L' D' B F2 R' U2 D' F U2 F2 B R' U L2 F' U' B' R2 F' 
L' D F' U F2 D2 R U2 B2 U' B' L F' B2 L2 R D' R D' L R' U2 F2 D2 U2 
D' L' B F U' D' B' L U L2 U' R B' R D2 F' U2 L R U2 R2 B2 U' L R 
F U' R2 B' R' U2 F2 R' B' L' R2 F2 U2 F' D' R D F2 B' D2 L B' F R' D 
L F' U' F' L' U' D2 R2 U L' D F2 D' L2 U' D2 R U D R' F2 B R' U2 D 
D B' L R' U' F2 R2 D L R' U L U2 F2 B' R' B2 L2 B U D' R2 D U' R 
L2 B2 U R' B U D' R B' U2 L' D2 L2 F2 R' U' B2 U' L2 U F' R F' L' D' 
R U2 L2 D L R D R2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 F2 L R' U2 B' L2 F2 L' R F U' 
R2 D2 L' U2 F' B' R D U F' L2 R' F U2 D L R2 U' B2 L2 R' D2 B2 D' R 
D' B' D' B' D' R F' D2 L F' D2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F' R U2 F2 R2 B' R' F L' 
R' L2 B L' D2 L U2 R' F U R2 L F L2 B2 U' B2 D F L' F' L R' F U 
U B R' B U' D F U2 F D' L B R' L' U' D' R2 F2 D' B' R' L F' U2 B' 
L2 D' F U L' U B2 R' F U2 D R' B R2 D' F L B' F' R' U' D2 B' L' D2 
R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D L' U R2 B D B D' U B2 D U L R F' U R B' U' 
D R L D' L' F' D F R' L2 B' D' R L B R' L B2 F2 L R F' U2 D2 F' 
F L2 F L2 D U R2 D' B L' U D R B L' R' B2 F' L' D2 U2 L2 B2 F R 
U2 F2 U R2 U' F' U R' D R' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' L F' D U' L D' F' D2 U2 R2 
D' U' L2 D' B2 D' F U' L' R' F R' U B' R2 D' B' L2 R B' U' B' F' U2 D2 
L' D2 B' R D2 F2 L2 B R B2 L D F R2 B L2 U' R U2 D2 B U' R' U L' 
F2 U L' F2 R F2 L' R2 U' F D2 U L' F D' B U' L2 B2 U L' D2 B' U F' 
B U2 B' U B' U' F2 R' L' D' U' R' L B' D' L B2 D' B' L2 B' F2 R2 D' U 
U' D2 F D' R' F' B L' D B' R D' L' F2 U2 R2 D U R U' L2 U2 D' R' F 
L' F U R D' U' R2 U2 R2 F' L' D L' F' B R' F' D2 F2 D2 B R U2 F' L2 
D' F2 L F U2 L' R' D R2 F D B2 R' L B' F2 R' U' D2 R' U2 D R2 B' U' 
L2 U2 L2 D U' F L2 R' D2 B2 F' R L' B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 R D R' U L D2 U2 
F U' R' D2 L' B2 U2 B R2 D F2 U B F2 R L' D' R' D' B' F2 U R2 F' D' 
U R' F2 L U2 F L B2 U2 D' F' R B' D2 R' L' F' D' R2 D U2 F D B' R' 
U' L' R2 D' U F D B2 R' U2 F2 B R' D' F2 L B R L' U' L' D B' L2 U 
L' R F2 D' U' B2 R' U2 R B F2 R' U2 D2 L' B L D L' D F' L' U L2 U' 
F R' B U B R2 B R' F' L2 D' R' L U R2 D L D2 F R L2 D F D L 
R2 D L B2 D2 B2 R' L U2 D' F2 L2 D2 B L B' U L2 B2 R F D' F2 D B' 
R D2 U B U2 L B' F2 D L2 D' L2 U L2 R2 U2 B' L' B' D L U B' D B2 
U D' B U2 R' D B L' U B2 U B' L2 U L' B F2 R F' B R' U' L F2 B 
R' L' U B2 D2 U' F D U B' D2 F2 L' B2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 F2 R L2 U' R2 U 
L R U R' B2 L2 U' R2 B D' B L' B2 R' B L' B U L' D F U' R' F' R' 
U2 D' B' L F' D' F' L2 B' L' D2 F2 D' U R B2 D2 L' R U R' U2 D' R D' 
F2 D B F' U2 R' B2 L' D2 L U2 R B F' D R L B U2 F' R2 F D F' B2 
D' R F2 D' B D2 B' F2 L R' D2 R' B2 D2 B L' B' D2 B' L2 R' D' F' D L' 
B' F' U R2 B D R' L F2 R' D L U D B2 L' F L B D' R F2 R2 D' U2 
B F' D U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 R' B L B2 L' U2 D' L2 R' D2 B R2 L2 B 
B' F' R' U' L2 F' L' D L U D L R' D2 U' B' F U' D2 F' R' F2 D U' B' 
L2 F' U' B' U B2 F' D L' F R B U2 F' D' U2 B L2 F2 B' R' B2 U2 R2 F 
L' D' R' U2 B R U R2 U2 B D2 B' U' R2 L B' F' D' U2 F' U' D' R' B2 L2 
D' U' F' B R' D' L' F B U' L D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U D2 R' U2 D2 L F2 U' 
B2 R U2 R' U' D R' F L2 D' U' L' B' U' R D' L' B2 D' R' F' U' F B2 L 
R2 U D2 B' R2 F2 L2 R2 F' L D2 B2 U' L' F2 B' D L B R2 F B' L B' F' 
B' L2 D2 B' L2 U' D R F L U' B2 D2 U R' F' B' U B' U L' B F2 L' D 
F2 U L R2 F B2 R U D' R L D2 L2 F2 L' B F R2 D2 B2 L U' D' R' D 
R F' R D' R L D U R' U R U D B2 F' D R' L2 B2 U' B2 L D F' U2 
F' L U' D' R2 U' B2 R2 B F' D' R L' D2 U' L D U' B R' D2 L' F' U B 
F L' F2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D F' U' R2 U B D' U' B' D2 F2 B2 R' B2 U F' L2 U' 
F' R' B' R U' R' L' F' L2 F' D U' B2 F U L2 D2 F D' R2 D U2 R2 L U' 
F U2 R' D2 R' B U R' L2 B' R2 B F D2 B R D' L R2 D2 U R2 B2 D L2 
U' L B2 U2 D2 B2 U' D' B' F R D2 R F' U2 D' R' F B' R D2 B U B L' 
D' F U2 B' D' B' F R' F' U' R L' B2 F L' R' U L' U R D' B2 U2 D2 F' 
B' D F2 D2 R2 U' F U2 L' U2 L' R U' F2 U2 R' B2 D' R D2 R' F2 L' D2 F' 
D2 F' D' R' U R' U F' B L2 R' F2 L B D2 L D B F' D' R' F' B' L2 D2 
D2 F' U' F R2 F' R' B' R' D' F B L U R B2 D' U2 B' U' B' F2 L U F' 
D B2 D B' U L2 R D2 L' D2 L' B' L' U B D R2 L2 F R F' U' B' D F 
R F2 D' B2 L' F' U' B' F U F2 L D2 L' F D2 U2 R2 L2 F' L U' D' L D' 
B' L D L' D' U2 B' U B' R D2 F B2 L R' U' B2 L2 D U R U F' R B2 
D2 U' B' R2 U' L' R F2 U' F U' L F2 L R' F2 L R' D' B' R U L' F' R2 
D' L' U2 D2 B' R F U2 L R' F2 U L2 D U' B2 F' U2 D' L B2 U2 B L2 B2 
U' F' D L D L' R' B' D2 B D F' R' B2 D2 U' B F2 R L D2 U B U' D' 
R F' L' B' R B2 U' R D' L2 B' R2 U L D' U L2 U' F B R B' U D' F 
D2 R' L' F L2 R D' B2 R' L' F B D L' B2 L2 B' F U F2 L F2 U2 D F 
R2 D U2 R' L B' U' D' L2 U' L D' F D R2 F L D' L D L' U' D2 R' F 
D B2 F' L2 B' R' U B' R' B2 R D2 R U2 R2 U' B2 D' U' L R' U' D L F2 
D' R U' D2 F2 D U' L2 R' D U' B U2 B F2 R2 F R B2 U L' D' U2 R F 
F2 B R2 D R B2 R' L' F' L' F' U L' D F' L' B2 L B' R2 L F' D2 L R 
D' U' L' U' B U L2 F D' L' D F' B' R' D' R D' L2 R' D F2 D' F L F 
U R U2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 L' U F2 B2 D F B' D U L' R B2 F D B' F' U' 
D' B U2 B' D F2 L B2 D' F2 U2 D' R D F D' B' F D U2 L U B' R' U2 
B2 R D2 B U F2 L' U2 B F' R D2 F D R B2 U L' U2 L U L2 F2 B R 
R' L2 B' F2 U' L R' B D B F' D2 F2 L B' F D' U B2 R2 B' R L' F2 U' 
U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L R' F' B' D F' L R F' U D R' F' L D R2 L' 
L2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 L D' U B' D' U' F2 L2 U2 R' D' R' F2 D2 U2 B D' L D' 
R' F' D' B' F' L2 F2 D' L' F L2 D' L2 F D2 F U2 L' D R U B' F' D U 
L R' F B U2 B R' B2 U' R' D U' R B2 D F' R' B R' F D' B' R' D R 
R D2 U' L' F2 U' B2 F L' R2 D' U' R2 F L F' L2 R F' L2 B D' L' U2 R 
F' R2 U' F B U2 F D F' B D R D2 R2 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D F R2 U' B' 
B2 L R2 D2 L B2 F' R2 U D2 R2 U2 B D' U2 B' D' R2 D' L F' L2 D2 U B2 
D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F' R' U L2 B' D F2 R U' R' B2 L2 D L' B2 D' R 
F D2 U2 B U R2 L B' F R2 L F' B R L U' D' F' L D' B' R' D2 F' R' 
R B D R' F R2 D' F2 B' U D L2 F D2 B' D' B2 F' L' R U B2 F L' R 
L' U' F' R' D2 B' U L' F D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L B' F' D L R U R U' R2 
U' D F' R' D' R2 D2 L' F B R D' B U2 D2 F' D2 F2 L' B U2 R B2 R U2 
U' B' R F' B' L R U2 B' D F B2 U2 D B' D' L U' F2 U' D' B R L' D' 
U' R B2 U2 B' R D2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F L2 D F2 L' U2 D L F2 L2 U2 B' 
L2 F2 U' B2 F' R D' B2 U2 B F2 R' F D' F L2 D U L2 U' D B2 F R' D 
F2 L U F' R' L2 F B' U L D R D F' R' D2 F2 L F2 U L B2 F' L B 
L D' R' D' R' F' B2 R2 B D2 L' R2 D B2 R U' F2 R' B' F R2 B U F L' 
F' R' D B F' D F2 L' F B' R U2 D' B U2 D' F2 D' L' R2 F' D' L' U2 B2 
D2 B D F' L' F D' R B U' F U2 R F' B' U R' D2 U2 R U' R U R' F' 
F R2 B2 R F2 D' L U2 R2 L' D L U' R2 U' L R2 U D R2 F L F2 U F 
R F B' L' D R L' D2 L F' R B L2 R' D' B2 F L' B2 L' U' L F' B2 D 
U D L2 R U B2 R' B D2 F' D U F' R U' L2 F' B2 R2 L B2 U' F D2 B 
R F2 B L2 D' U' L B U F2 R U2 D2 R' D R' U F L U2 R2 L2 B' R L' 
D R U' F2 L2 R B2 D' L' R D F' B2 R F2 L2 R2 F R2 L2 F2 R L U B2 
B' D' U2 R' L' B D2 L U R' F' D R2 U F U F U' D2 L R' D L2 U L 
B R2 F L2 F2 U2 R U B' D' B' R U' B2 L' U' R B L2 B2 L2 U L2 R D2 
U' D' L2 B' U2 B2 L' B U2 B' R' U B' U2 B' L2 B L R2 U D2 F2 R' F2 B2 
R2 L D B2 U' F U L F L' D' R' F2 L R' D L' D2 B F' R2 U F B2 L2 
R U B F' R' L2 B' U' F' L2 R' B F' D' L R F' L D2 F L F' L' U2 R' 
F B2 U' R L2 F2 R' D B2 U F B2 L B D' L R' F' U2 B' U2 L B R F2 
L2 R2 B' F' D' B2 D' B D' R' B D F' U2 F R2 U R B2 U R D2 R2 U R 
R' D' B R' F' B2 D' F' R' B2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R L' D' U R' L2 B' L R2 F2 
R2 L U2 B' F' D2 L2 F B' U2 R B' R' D R' F' D2 U R' F' R F2 B2 U2 D' 
U F' L' B F D' F' R2 U D2 R' L D' R B L2 D F D B2 U2 R2 D' B' L' 
B U' B2 R' U B2 D' B2 R F' L' R' F B U F' R L2 U' F2 D B L F L 
L' F L B' D B L2 F U2 F2 B2 U B2 F2 U R F2 U B' D2 B' L2 U' B2 R' 
L' F' U' D2 B2 L2 D' B' L' B F2 R U F' R U F R2 L2 B' R D' R2 F2 R' 
U2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D2 U2 B' U' L D' L' F' R' D U' R' D2 R' B L' F2 L R' 
U D2 R' U F' U' R2 F' D2 R' U' B L2 B L D F L2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D2 R 
R' B F' L D L F L2 R' B2 D' L2 B F D' R2 U R2 L U D' F R' L' B2 
B' R2 L U' F2 R U' D2 F' R B2 R2 B2 U D2 B2 F2 L R D' B' D2 U' L2 B 
R' F2 B' R' D2 F' L' B' D2 R2 U2 L' R U2 R' D F2 L' B L R' F2 R' U2 B' 
B' D' U2 R2 B' F' D2 L' F' L2 B U' B2 F2 L R D' L2 B2 U' R L B2 R' F' 
U2 B' L R' B' F' R' L' D' R F2 B' R2 L' B2 R L2 F D L U' R D' R2 U 
B2 F D' R F2 B2 R B2 L2 U' R' L' B2 L' F D2 U' R' U R2 F D F' U R' 
F2 B R' F' U' B' L' U B2 D' U2 R L2 U D2 B' U2 F2 D' B U D' F2 B D 
F' B' L B D2 B2 L F' U B D U R' U F R D2 B2 D L B' U' F U2 L2 
R2 F' L' D' U L F2 U2 L U' R' F2 R U2 L2 U L2 B R' U' L D' F' B' R' 
L F R2 L2 U R' L2 D' L' F B L' U' F' U L2 D U L R2 D' B U2 L' R2 
B2 U F2 L' F D' F' D' R2 L D' B2 L' B' U' F L2 F' L' F2 R2 B2 F2 R U' 
D U' F2 R D2 B2 D2 F U' B R D F2 B2 R' F B' R2 D' L' B F' D F' D' 
L B' U' F2 U2 R U' R2 D2 B U' F D2 B2 R2 F' U' B2 R' B' F2 R' F L2 D' 
L' R' U2 B2 U2 D2 F2 D L' F' B U2 D L' R' B2 R' D F' R' L D' R' F2 R' 
B' L2 U B R2 D F2 L' D2 U R B F R D' U' R' F' B2 L2 D' R2 F D' R2 
L' U2 B' R B2 F' D2 B2 D2 B' R' L F2 R' F2 R' B' R2 U' F' L F L D F 
B' U' R L' D' L2 B' R' L2 F' L U B F' L' U2 B U2 F B' L2 R' D' F2 R' 
D' R' L2 B L2 D' F2 R2 F D U R L' F2 D R' D2 R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L B' L2 
L2 D' L2 B' F D F' B' U' L' U2 L' R' B D L2 B2 D2 B' L' R2 D2 U2 R' D 
B' F2 U' L2 F' R' D2 B' R2 D2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 B L2 F' R' U B R2 F B U 
D' L2 F' U' F U' L R2 F R2 F' B' L2 B D L B' R' L2 D' R' D2 F2 U2 D 
L' D' L2 B U2 B' U D2 L U2 L' F' D2 L' B2 D' L' B' F2 U D F2 B R' F' 
L2 F' U F' U2 R L' F D L2 F R' D R L2 D' B' F2 U L B' F' D' F2 L2 
B F D2 U2 F L' R2 B L' D L' U2 R' L2 D' R D R2 D U L' F' R' B' D2 
U B' F' D F2 B U L B' F' R D' B' U' D' B2 F2 R U2 L R2 U' B F' D 
L2 R2 U2 D2 B U2 L' R' F D B' F2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 D R2 L' D R' B F' D2 
R' B' U B' R2 L2 B F2 U' F' U' L' F2 B2 L2 U' R' L2 F R' L' D2 U2 B2 F2 
U F D L D U' B L' F' L U B2 D R L2 U' L D F' B L' B F' L2 R 
U2 D' R2 B' L D L D' R' L2 F2 D' R' U' F L' R2 F2 B2 D' B' D' R' F2 L2 
D B' F' U2 B L' F L' F' D' R D' U R2 B2 U2 R2 L' D2 U2 B2 R' B2 L' U' 
L2 F2 B D2 L2 R2 D U2 R F' L R' F' U L2 D' F L' U B' L2 F' D2 R' F 
L2 B2 F D2 L R F' R L2 F' D2 L' B D F R' F L' U' F' L B R2 L F 
R2 B' R' D L' B2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 L' F2 L2 R F' L' D' R2 U' F' L D2 U2 L' 
R' U' D' L R2 F D2 R2 B' F' R' U2 R' B' D2 L' D' F U' D L2 U' B R' B2 
R2 F2 L' F R D' F' R2 L' D' L R U D2 B' U D2 F2 R D2 F' U' D2 R D2 
R2 F B R F2 R' L' U2 D2 R L2 F' B2 D R' U2 F U F B2 D' B' U' R L2 
D2 F R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L R' F R U' F R' F' B' L' F' B' R2 U2 D B' D2 L 
R D L R' D R L2 U' B2 R F' D F D F B2 U F' L B' L D2 U F U 
U F U L B2 L' R' F' B D' L' D2 B2 F' U' L' F2 B2 L' R B2 U F' D' R' 
F2 L' D L F2 D2 L2 U2 B U2 D2 F' D L' D L' D2 F' R B D L D L' U' 
R' U' D2 R' F2 L2 F' B2 D' F' B L B' F' U' L2 R2 B' L' D F' U' B2 R' L2 
B U B2 L B' U' B2 D' F2 B' D R2 B F' D B U' F2 D2 L2 U' F L' D L2 
L R U' D2 F B' D' F2 D U' F2 D U2 L F D2 U2 F' B2 R D' L2 B R2 L' 
U' R' L B L2 F2 R' L' D2 L2 B F' U' F' L2 D L2 U' D L2 R' U2 R2 U2 B2 
D2 B D B R L B2 L R' B' D U F D' U' R2 D2 L' B2 R2 F U' F' B2 R2 
D2 B D' F2 R' F2 R' L F' L B L2 F D U2 R F2 U D L2 U' D2 B U B' 
B2 U' D R2 L2 U2 D2 L F' L' U R U' R2 L' B' L2 R2 F R2 L2 D' F2 L F' 
D U R D' B' F' D' L' R' F R2 U2 R' B' U' L' R' F' R2 U2 L F U2 D L2 
U' L F' B R' D' U2 B2 D2 R' B' F2 L' F' B L D2 R' B U D2 F R' B D' 
B2 F' R' D U L U' D2 L' R' B L2 R' F R2 F2 B U2 B L U B' D2 R D 
B2 U2 R F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U F R D F' D2 U' F L2 F2 L' D2 B' U' F' D B2 
L2 D2 F R B' D2 F2 U R' U' R D2 B' L2 B R' F R2 B D' R' B R2 B2 D' 
D' B2 U2 D B' F2 R' B' U R B' U2 R L2 B U B' D' F U' B L' R' F L' 
R' U' R' B D' R U D2 L' U L2 B' R' D B2 F2 U D' F2 D2 U' F' B' D R2 
L' R D2 F' D F' U' D2 L' D U' B R' F2 L F2 L' D' F' R2 D' R L' D' B 
F2 U2 F R L U' D R' B' F' D' B2 U' D' R' F B L' R D R' B U2 R L 
L' D' B' R U2 B F L F B' D' R' B2 U L B' R B2 F D2 F2 U' B2 F U 
F D' R' B2 D2 L B2 R L' F2 L2 B2 F' L' U2 R L' B D F2 U' R D2 B' U 
D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D L R2 D' R' F' U2 R2 B U2 B' F2 L' D2 U' F2 L2 R' 
L' D U2 R' L' D R' D' R2 B R2 B' L U' R U2 R F B2 R2 U' B D2 R' B 
L2 D' F B2 R D2 B R' D' L' U' L' U' R2 L2 B2 D2 B' D U2 B2 D2 B U R 
B2 F2 D' L' U L' U' D B' D' U' B' F' D' B2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' L2 D U2 R 
U B U L' B' L U L2 U2 L F2 L2 F' L' R2 U2 F' B U D' B' U' B R2 L2 
B' D2 L2 D2 F' B' D B2 R B F2 U' L F' L F' R2 B D2 F' B L2 B F2 U' 
U' R' D2 B2 F' D' R' B2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' L' B2 R B U2 R U2 R' B' L U' 
B D2 F D U' F' B' L2 R2 U2 D R2 L2 B' U' R' D' U' R B' R' U L R2 U2 
L' B' D' L' B2 U2 F' R' D U R' L' D' U' R2 U2 B2 F2 D U' F' L' F2 B' D 
R D F' R2 F' R2 F D2 U2 F2 D' B' R' L2 U L' R2 U L2 F' R B2 D2 U R 
B2 U2 L2 D' U' B U L2 F R' L2 B U B2 F' L2 U B D B' R2 L2 U2 B F 
B' F L2 D2 U' B' D' B2 U2 D' R L2 D' F R2 L' B2 L U' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' 
F' B D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' B U' L' R F R2 L D2 U L' U2 F' D2 U L2 F 
D L' R2 F' U2 L2 U' L' B2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 B' D B D2 L2 B2 R U2 D2 R2 
R' F L U' D R U L' D' F B2 R F' D2 B U2 B' U2 B D R2 D' R F L2 
F' D2 U2 L2 D B R D L2 F U B' R' U B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U2 D2 B L F2 R2 
L2 F L2 B' R F2 B2 L U2 L' D' F2 L2 F' D2 L U D' L2 B' R' D R2 D B 
F2 U D2 F' U2 F B L' U' B R' F2 B L R U2 D' R' B2 L F2 D' R F2 D' 
B2 R2 B' F R U2 L U2 L F2 D' L R F' U2 R B' D2 R2 L2 B D F B R' 
F R2 D2 L2 R D R' U' B' U2 B2 D' F2 L U2 D L F2 B L2 F2 D F2 U2 D' 
L' B2 L R2 B2 F R U D2 F R F' U' D R U2 L' F2 L' F' U' D L2 R B' 
B F' U' B' D B2 R2 F2 L2 D F' L R2 D' L2 R F2 U2 B' F' R' L' B2 R' D2 
R' D2 L D U R' U B2 R2 L2 F2 U2 B D' B' U' F' B2 L' U2 F2 B U F' D2 
R2 F2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F2 U' R U' F U2 L' U' R U D2 F R F2 B2 
U2 L' F2 R2 B D F U2 F' L U F2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R' U2 D' R' U L2 
D U' L F' D' B2 F' U' L U2 R' U' R' U D R' F2 D' B D2 F' U' B' D' R' 
D' U' B2 F R2 F2 D2 R L U2 F' D B2 R2 D' L F2 D' L' D R' D F' R' F2 
D2 B' L R F' B2 U' D' F2 U' R B2 U D' L' U2 D2 L' D' L2 D' R2 D' B F' 
B2 U R B' L' U2 B U2 B' R U F' U' B' F' U' F R D U2 F2 R' D' R B2 
L2 R F' U2 D2 B2 D' B' R U B2 D U F B2 U B' R2 L' B2 D2 U2 L B D' 
L2 U2 B F' D' R' D2 R2 L2 B2 D U2 L' F2 B2 U L2 U' D' L' F R2 U2 B' F2 
B D' B U2 D2 B2 F2 R' D R2 D L' D' L' U F' D2 F D2 L F2 B2 L U' D 
F' L' U' R2 D2 R D' U2 F' B' L' R' D' L' B D2 U2 R' B' D' U2 R2 L' D' F' 
R2 B R2 D B2 D U' F2 R2 B L U' R B' R' B2 R' F U' F R2 U R F' R' 
F' L' R' B U2 L2 B D F R U' L2 D2 R2 L U R2 D R2 U B' U2 F2 D' B' 
F2 R2 L2 B' D R2 B' L F2 U' D' R2 F2 B' D' F' R2 D2 R' D' L2 B' L B2 D 
U L' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U D2 R B2 R2 D' L D2 F2 U' R' U D L' B F2 U R' 
F B L F' D L R' F' D F D' F2 U2 R' L D' R2 L U' R' B2 D F' L R2 
L' B R F2 B U2 L2 D' R2 L D U2 R B D2 R D' U' B D2 F L F2 D B 
B F' D2 B R' U2 D' B' R D L' U' B' D B' F R2 U' R F' U' L' R D' F' 
R2 L F2 L' U2 R2 D' B2 L D F R2 U D2 F' U2 D L' D R2 B F' R B2 U2 
F D' B' R' B2 U D' F2 D U' L' D2 B U2 R B2 L2 F' R B' R' B2 R2 L' U2 
D U' L' F U2 L' U' R F L' D2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U D' B' D' B' D' F' B2 D2 L 
F R U' L2 F2 B' D' B' U' F' U' L U B2 R' F' B' L' F' D2 F B D R2 L2 
U B D2 F U R' B R2 D' B' F D' L2 D2 L B' D F B' L' F D' F2 B2 R 
U F2 D2 U' F' U D' B2 L2 R F' D' B R U2 L2 R' D2 R' D' B2 R' D2 B' U 
L' D B2 D' L2 U2 D' R2 L2 B R2 L D2 B' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U D B L' 
L U' F L R2 B D L R2 D2 L2 R' F2 L D U B' R2 D L2 B' L' U D B' 
F' L2 U B2 D2 U' R' D R2 D2 B U2 F' D F R' F' U2 B' L B' U2 F B' R' 
L D2 R L' B D2 F D F' R2 B U' F2 B' L B F' L B' U2 L' D' B' F D2 
F' R' F L B U2 D R L2 B' L R2 D' F L' U' L2 U' D2 R2 L F2 R D L2 
U D F2 R L B' D2 F B2 L' F' U2 L' D2 U B R2 U2 D R' F2 U' D R' D2 
F' U' F' R' F' B2 R B2 F' D' L B2 D' F L2 R2 U2 F' R L B2 R2 D' B D 
B2 U' D2 F' U F R F2 B2 L B L U F D B' F D2 U' L' D U F2 L B2 
B2 R D' B' R2 U2 B U B L2 F' B' U' F' L2 F B D2 U' R' D' L' B F2 U' 
U2 D L B2 R B' D R B U L2 U' B U B F2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 R' F D2 F 
D' R2 F' B R' L D2 R F U D' L' U' D2 B D B L2 B2 L' R2 D L B D' 
U' R F R L B L R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' B D' B2 D' R' L2 F' L2 R B L' R2 
D2 B' F R L B L' U' R F' U2 R' D' U2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 R B F' D2 L U2 
U L B' D' L U2 F L2 B2 D L D' B' L2 B2 R' L U2 F B2 U B' D2 R2 U 
D2 B F D B L' D' R2 D2 L F B L' B' F' R2 F2 L B R2 L2 U2 R' U' R 
L2 B U' L2 U2 L2 U F2 B' U2 B L' R D2 B D2 L B2 D F2 L B R' D B' 
F2 L D F' L B2 U' F L B' R D' R U B2 F' U' F U2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 F' 
B2 L2 U' F' D2 R D2 B2 R2 L F' L' R' D L D F2 R D U' R F' B' U' D' 
U F U2 L' B' U' B2 R U' F2 U' B' D2 F' U2 R D' R' F2 R F L2 B' R' D2 
F2 D' B' L R' F2 L2 F2 R' B U R B' D U' B2 L2 D L F D' F' U2 L' D 
F U2 F' D R2 U2 B' R U R2 B' L2 R D F R L' U2 F' L F2 R' B2 R' F 
B' F' R' D L2 U2 D' R2 B2 F U' L2 D' L' F D2 L' R D F2 U' F D2 R' F 
D' B' R B2 F2 R' D2 B2 U2 L U' L F' R2 F U2 F' D' R D2 U' R' B2 U' L' 
U' D R2 D2 F B D' F2 R2 B2 F R' B' L' U F2 U F U F' U' B2 D' R U2 
F2 D' R2 U L' R2 U' R' L' B' R L U2 F2 L2 R' D' R' B' L U2 R2 F2 L D' 
B U2 R2 L U B' L2 U' F D U' B' D B U' D B' F' D' F' U2 R' B2 F L 
B D2 B' L' B' U' F' D U L' F' L2 F U2 L' R B F D B' L B L' D2 U2 
R2 U' R2 L' U2 F R B2 U B L2 D' U B2 L D R' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R' B L' 
D2 B F' D L R2 U B2 R2 F' U' D F U2 B2 R B2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 R' D B 
D2 L' U' B U B' F D R D F' B L2 B2 R2 D L' R2 D R' B2 F' L2 R' B' 
F U' L2 B' U2 B2 U F' R' U L' B2 R F' U' F B' L F R2 F R2 F2 L' B 
D U' B' R' B R D' U' R D2 L2 B U2 D L2 B F' L' U2 R U2 D' B' R F' 
B D2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' U D L B F' L' F L R U' R' B D B' R L U2 L 
R2 D2 R' U B' L2 D' B L2 F' L2 R' F2 R2 F D F L D' L' F2 U F' U' F' 
R L2 D' U B L' R B' L F U' R' D' R' L' U2 F R D2 B U' F B2 L2 F2 
U' D L F' U2 F2 U L U L B U2 R L U2 B2 L' U2 B2 F2 U' R U2 D B' 
L2 B2 D2 F' R2 L' B' F' R2 D2 R F L D2 F' U2 D F' L R' U' L R' U' L' 
F B' U R D2 F2 U F' L U D2 R U2 F U F R' D' F2 B' D F2 L R U 
D2 L U2 F' L' U F2 R2 U' B' D' F R2 L B2 U2 F' R' D2 F2 B U2 B2 F' U' 
L2 D2 U2 L2 F' U' F2 D L2 D' B' D2 F2 D' R' L F' U L D' B' F2 L2 F' L 
D' L2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 B F' U' D' B' F' L2 F U R F2 U' F2 U2 B' F' 
U' L R2 B U' L B2 U2 L' U R2 U R F D' F R2 D' B R2 U' L2 F R2 D2 
D2 L' U L' U2 R' B2 D2 F' D U' R' F L F2 R U' F' B2 D' L U D F2 R2 
B' R' U B' D' L R U R' F2 D2 L' R B2 U F2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F' 
L' D' F D2 R B' R2 D2 F2 R B R' U L' B R2 B' F' D2 U B2 U' L' U' L2 
B' L F R U' L2 F L' U' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 F D F' D R' F' D' L' F L' 
U F' R B' R2 L2 F2 R D2 F2 B U2 B F2 R2 D' B2 F' L2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R' 
D' U L U2 D2 B2 R2 L' U D R B' R F L F' B' R F2 B R2 F B2 U' B' 
L2 F B R' L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U R L D' R2 B U' F2 R L' F2 R2 B' U2 D2 
R F' B' U' R2 F' L2 R2 D' F B U2 D R B2 F' L2 U R' L B' D2 L' F' D 
L2 F' D2 F R2 D2 F2 D' R D B2 R2 L2 D2 R L D B' F L U2 D B' L' F2 
L2 B R2 L' B L2 U F2 L2 D R B' F R2 L' D2 R D L2 R' F R2 U2 D' B' 
F B2 R L2 U' F' U2 B' F' R L' B' R2 D2 B' D2 U2 R' U L' D2 U' F' B2 D2 
U' R' L D2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D U' F' L' U2 D' F2 B L B L D2 F' U D' L 
F2 R' F2 D2 F' B' L2 B' F L' R2 B' F2 L D' R' B' L2 B' R2 U R2 D R2 L2 
L' B' U' F' D' U' L D2 L U2 R2 L D2 R2 L' D' U2 L2 U' F' L' U F' R2 D' 
B L2 D2 F' U' B L2 U' F D' U' B' F U F L B' F D2 L2 B D2 F B L2 
D' R' B2 F R L' U F2 U2 D R' L D R D' B' F' U' D' B' D R' U2 F' B 
R B2 L B2 R2 U D B' R2 B U' D' F' B U F' R U B' R2 F D L B L2 
B F' D' U' B R' F' R' L' F' D L' B2 L' F' D2 R2 B' D2 U' L U2 D2 R' L 
L2 U D2 F2 U' B U2 B D R B' F' D L2 R' U B U' B D' U' B2 D2 U F' 
B' R F' L2 F R' D R2 L2 D' B2 R2 L' F' B2 D2 U2 F U' D L2 F D2 B D' 
L' B' U D' L' D2 U' F B D U2 B F' R' U L F' L B D L2 F2 B' D2 B' 
R2 U' F D' L2 R2 D F2 B' L' R2 U2 F2 R2 F D' B2 F U2 F' L' U D L' F' 
U2 B' U' D R L2 D R D2 U2 L U2 D2 B2 D F' L2 B2 R' B' L2 D B2 R' F2 
B2 R2 B2 R' D' R U2 D2 R2 F L R F' B R' L' F' D2 R2 D' R B2 L B F' 
U L B' F2 U2 R2 U R' B D' R' B' F2 D R' U' F' L2 R D' R' B2 U F2 R' 
L2 B' L2 R' D' L2 F U B' L2 R2 F U L F D F' R2 B' D2 U' F B2 D' R' 
L' R' U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R' L2 U R U2 F2 R2 F B' U D R D B2 U2 L B' F 
R U' F' D' R2 B2 D2 F2 B D' R L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' B D2 F2 B' R2 F' B D 
D' B U B R2 U D' L2 B2 U2 L D' F' U B2 L' U R B' R B2 U' D B U' 
R' U' R L' D' L' U B L B2 R2 U L B' D2 U' F L D F' L' B R' L2 B' 
U2 D2 L B' R L B2 F U' F' R2 B U2 R F2 L' R D' L2 D2 R' L D B' L' 
B' F' R2 F' U2 F B' U2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 F' R2 D B' U2 F2 L F' D' U L' B' 
F D2 F2 L U' B' L' B' F2 R F' B2 R B' D' F' L' D2 B D' R' L2 D B2 F 
U D B' R B' D F' R' U2 L2 F2 D U R F' B L2 U2 B2 L R' D R2 F' R 
L' B' F2 L B' F2 U' F2 U2 D' L' B2 F' R2 U R' B' L2 D U2 R2 B2 U D' F' 
R F' R B2 D' L2 D' F' U B D' L2 R' D' B2 R2 B U F' L' U' B' F' D R2 
B L' R F' D2 R' U' R D L U' B F D2 R D R2 L' B2 D L2 R U' D R 
B L' D2 L B L U' L2 F B U D' R2 D F' L U D' L' F2 D U' L B U2 
B2 R2 B2 U B2 L U' D2 R U2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F D' F R2 D B2 D L' D' L 
D' F R' F2 B2 R2 D2 B L D' R' D F B L U' F2 B2 R2 D' U2 L R2 F2 D' 
B2 D L D' B2 L B D F B D' B' L U' B' D' U L' D L U' R2 D L2 D2 
F R B' U' D2 L U' F2 L D F B2 D2 F2 B2 D2 R' B2 R2 L' B2 D2 F D B2 
U2 R F' D F2 D' R' B' D F' D2 R2 U' L2 B R' L2 U B2 F' U' R' U2 D L2 
U D2 B2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R' D B' R L' F2 D' F2 B R' B2 D' U R2 U R2 
F' D F' D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 B2 R L' U2 F' U2 L R D' B2 R2 D U2 B2 F' R' 
F D2 R' B L R D2 F2 R2 U F L2 B' D R F B L' B' U2 D R2 D F L 
R U R L' D' U R2 D U B' F2 R' U' F' U2 F U2 L B2 L B D2 R B' U' 
F' R D' U2 R2 D' L' R' B F2 D' L' U F U B F' D F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U 
D L' B' U' B F L2 F' U F R' F2 D B R' F' B' U2 F U' B' U F' L' B2 
B F R' L F2 B2 U D2 F' U' F' D2 L D2 R' U L D2 R2 D' B U2 L2 U' F2 
R' U D B' R' B F' U L D2 R2 B2 U F D2 B2 L B' R' D R2 L B D B' 
D2 U L2 D2 F' L' U' R' L D2 L' D' L2 R B' R' B L' F' U2 L2 U2 L' F L' 
L' R D L2 U' B2 F' D' B' F2 L' B2 L' D R' U' D2 B L2 R' D2 B R' U2 R' 
D F2 B' R' D' L B2 L B' F2 R' D2 F B D L F2 R F2 B2 U' F' U R2 F' 
F D' U' B' L B' F2 L' U2 D' B' F2 D R' L' B F' R B D B D2 B F2 L' 
U2 R F2 L2 D U' R2 B' D F B2 R' U R2 D2 U R D2 R L B2 D U2 B2 R' 
D2 B' D' F2 D2 B2 R' F2 L F' L F U2 F2 L U' R L' F' B D' B2 L U R' 
D2 L2 R' F2 L' R' U R2 D2 B F2 D L' U' F D' U' R2 L D' B U2 R B2 U2 
L F B' L' B U2 B2 R' F R' L2 D2 B R U B2 R2 U' F' L' R' B' D' B' F' 
R U' F' D L2 R D2 F' U' D' B U D' L U2 B2 D B2 L D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' 
U B' F L D' L' B R2 B D' L2 U R' L2 F L2 D L U L2 F' U' D' R2 B' 
R D R2 L' U B D L U' L' U' L R2 F2 L2 B2 U B F' R U2 F R2 F' R' 
D U2 L R' F R' U' L' B' F2 R L F B' R' F' L R F' U2 R2 D2 R' L2 B 
U2 B D' R L2 D' F' B' L F' L2 R' D2 U B2 L F' U' L2 F L2 D2 B R' F 
B2 D2 B2 U R L' U B2 U' D2 L' B' L U R' F D2 B2 R2 F B' R' D' L R' 
D2 F2 U' B2 L' U2 B' L' F' D' B F2 U2 R2 F U2 R' D F2 R L' B' U' F D2 
B' R' B2 R' B D' R' U' L R B F' R' B U' F R' F2 B D' U' F2 R' L F' 
U' B' D' R L' B' U' D' R U D2 F2 R' B2 D L U L R' B2 U L2 R' B D2 
F2 D2 U2 R' L2 U2 R2 U' F' B2 R' B2 L' R F2 U D2 L2 F U2 F U D2 B' R' 
B2 U D' R' D2 B2 D2 L R' D U' R2 F' D' F B' R2 F' D' R' L2 B F D2 U2 
B U' L D U F2 R' U' L2 B2 R B' R2 U L2 U2 L' B2 D' F' D L' D2 L2 R 
B' D2 L F B' U F U' F2 L2 R F2 D2 L U2 L R' F' U' R' D U R' F L' 
D2 F2 L F D' U' L F2 B2 L D' R' B' U' D2 B2 D' L2 U2 F L2 B2 R U' D' 
B2 D2 R2 F' D' R2 U F2 B L2 B' R2 F2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 L B U2 B' L B R' 
B' U' B' D' F' L' R' F' L2 D2 F D2 U B' U2 D2 L2 R2 U2 L R D' B L' U 
D R2 L U B2 R' L2 F' B' U B2 F L D' U2 B D2 R2 D F' L2 R F' R' U 
B' D B2 F' D F R' F B2 D' R L U' D2 F R2 U' R L2 D2 R U B U2 L2 
R D' L' D' B2 F2 L' B' F2 U' D' R F' B R' L2 B D2 B' D U2 L2 R D' B' 
U2 B L R2 D L' F U L U2 F2 L U' D2 B' L R B2 U2 F2 L' F' L F' L 
D B D2 B' L2 U2 L' B2 F' U2 D' L' F2 R2 F2 U L' R' D F2 L B2 R F2 L2 
R2 D' B F U D R' D2 B2 L' B' F' L' B' D2 U2 R D' B2 F U' B R' F L' 
D R' D' B R2 F' U' D' R' L B2 U R D' R' L2 D' U' F B R D' F' R' F' 
B R' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' L' F' L D U' L' R' F R L2 D2 B2 R' D2 U' R' L 
L F2 D' U R2 L B L2 D2 U2 R U' F' R F2 B U L' U2 R2 F2 U F' D U2 
D2 F U' L' D2 U' L R' D2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L D F B2 U R' L' F' L U2 L' 
L F L' D' L U' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B' D' F' B' D2 L' F' D' U B F2 D L' F' 
B D' F2 B' L' U D F L' R' F2 B R' L' B' F2 R' L' U L2 U' L2 B' D F 
U' L' F2 L2 D2 F' L U2 B L2 F U L U2 R L' B2 F' R' L D2 R D R2 B' 
B' L2 D2 F L R' U' F D2 U2 R' L D F' B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' L D2 L2 U' B' 
D B U R U F2 D U' R2 F U R2 D' L' U2 F' D L' R' B R' U' F B L 
F L2 B' L D B' D' U' F B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' L F' D2 F U 
F' D2 F' D U B2 D' R L2 U F D' B2 D2 B D' U' R' U R' U2 R D' F B 
R2 F L' F' D' F U D' R' U2 B D B' F' L B R2 L B2 L2 B2 D' B' D2 U 
B2 R2 D2 L R2 F' L D R D F2 B2 R L U' F U' B' U B U2 R' U B F' 
D' L2 B' U F2 U2 F B' U' F L R2 D2 U2 F' L R U2 L2 F B L' R2 U2 F' 
F2 D2 U' F2 D2 B' U' F U2 B L' U R' L2 D2 L2 D' F' B2 U2 D2 F D' B2 F2 
L' R2 F' U2 R2 L' F D2 U' R U2 B L' D R2 B' F2 D F' U D L U2 L2 D2 
L' D R' F R F L2 U' L2 R D L2 B D' R' L' B2 D F R' B L' D' R U' 
B2 L2 U F' D' F2 D B F R U2 B2 D' U R B2 L' U' L' F D' F' D' F' R2 
R' B2 R2 L D2 U2 R' L' D' F' D2 F2 R F' U' D' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F' 
R' F2 L D U2 R' B F' L B' F L2 R F' R U' D2 B' D L B2 R' B2 R2 F' 
U F' D2 R2 D' B' F R D' F' L' U' L' F' U2 L R2 B U L2 U D R F2 R 
B' D' B2 R U' B2 F U2 D2 B L2 D2 L U D' B' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B' R D' F2 
F B2 D' B D' F' R F B' R2 L D2 R D' F' D R2 F R F' R2 F' R' L' F' 
F2 D2 R U' B F2 L B2 R' D F' U L D F D2 L B2 F2 U2 F2 B R' D2 B2 
F D U2 F2 L2 B L' D F L' B' L2 U2 L' U' F2 B2 L' R F' B2 D2 B' R2 L2 
B R D2 U F' L2 R2 B2 L' R' D2 R' L B R' L' U2 R' F' D2 F2 U' L' U' L 
F U2 F' B R2 F2 L2 D L2 B L' D' B' F U L' D' F' B D F' U B R2 U' 
L' D2 R2 B L U2 D2 L' U2 L' U R' B' U' L R2 U2 B2 D2 L' D L' B' L2 D 
R F' U' R U2 B U R L' U' B2 F2 R' L D2 L2 R' D' L2 F' D2 U' L' D' F 
R F' L' U' D2 R B D' F2 B L' B U' D L' D' L2 R U' R D2 B' D B' D 
L B2 U' L2 U F2 D R' D' F D2 B2 R F' L' U' L' F B' L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 
B' R' L' U2 B D2 F L' B2 F2 L' R B2 U' R B2 D' U' F U2 F' L' B L B2 
L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 L' U' D2 F' R D F2 U R' F R' B' R B2 L' B U F R B' 
R B' U' D2 F B R2 U B' R D2 F L U2 L' D F' D' U2 L2 D' R2 F' U2 D2 
D2 R2 B' F2 R F2 R D2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D' U' F' D L B F2 L' F' U2 L' U2 
B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' F2 B2 D' U' B U2 L2 U' R' B' R2 F D' U2 R L D F2 R2 
R2 B2 L2 U' B F R2 L D2 U2 F2 R' B2 F' D' B F U2 B L' U F' D' B' R 
U' L2 B' F' U' L' U2 B R2 F' B' D R2 F R' B2 D B' F2 L2 F D R B2 D' 
B' F L F L B' U' F R B' L D B' L U2 B2 D F U' D B2 D2 R' U D2 
L D2 B2 U L' R U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D B U2 B' U' R' D' B' D2 U' L' U2 R F 
B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 U D2 F' L R2 U2 B' D' R' D2 L D F2 B' U2 D' R 
D F' U' B2 L U' R' D' U' R2 B2 U' D R' D' R' L U2 R B' R' D L D' R2 
U' R U' B2 L F B L2 B2 R' L' F2 U2 R2 B L2 R U' L' D2 U L U2 F D' 
L F' B2 L2 U B F2 U' F2 B U F2 U R2 U D L B L2 U' R' D' B R' B 
F' B' D2 B R2 L U2 F U2 R2 L' U2 L F B D' R' F' D' L2 B R' U' L U2 
F2 R D' F D B' R B2 R' U R L' D' U2 R2 U' R' F' D2 B2 L' U' B L2 U' 
D F' D' B U D2 B U R2 U B2 U L F' D2 L2 U D2 F L F2 D' U2 F2 L' 
F' L F L F D2 L2 R' B2 D B U D2 R L2 U2 L' F2 D' L' F' U2 F U D2 
R' L' U' L' B R2 L2 D2 F2 L' B' D' B' U L F2 L2 U D L' U2 R U' F2 B' 
R2 L F' D R' B R' U' B2 U2 B U2 B' R' U' R2 D2 L' F B L D F D2 B 
U2 F2 L B D F' R' B U' R2 L' F2 D2 L D B' L2 D2 F2 B L2 R2 F B R' 
U D' R2 F B D F' U' B D2 F2 D' R F2 D' R' D2 L' B' U' R F' D B F2 
L' D2 L' R U' D2 B2 F2 D2 L D U B' U2 F' D' B2 L B2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' D 
F L B2 R' F U D2 L B' D U' B2 L2 U2 F' B D' B' D2 L2 D2 F' D L2 R 
R U D' F2 B' R' D F U' B' L F' B2 L' F' D' L' B2 L F' U2 D' R2 F D' 
L' F R' L' F D' B L2 B L2 R2 F B' U R2 B2 L' B U' L2 U R' B D' B' 
F2 B R D' L2 R D2 B R L2 U L' B' D2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U' R L' B L 
D2 R U' D2 L D' R' U2 F2 R2 U' D2 L U' F U2 R L' B' U2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 
B U' D F D' R F U L' R2 D2 U L2 U' B' D' B' U2 D F' B2 U' L' U L2 
U2 B2 U2 R D' L D2 L2 R B' L2 U' L' B2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 R2 B' F U2 F2 B2 
R F' R2 D R2 D' L U D F R' B' F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B' R' F2 R B F' D' 
L2 F' L' F R' U' F' U2 R2 D B2 F R2 L2 B L' B' R' F U' F' U B2 F D 
D' L2 R2 D2 U' R F' L2 R2 B2 U L' R2 F L D' U R2 U L F B' D' R2 B 
L R' D2 B D F2 D2 U B U2 F' R' L B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U L' F R U L2 U 
D' R2 D' U' R' F2 D2 F2 D' U B' R D2 L D R' F' L' R D2 U' R2 L2 D2 R' 
U' R2 U' R' U' L F2 U F L' B' R' F' R B L2 R2 U' F' B D F U B R' 
R2 B U' D2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 D F D2 L2 D' R B2 U B2 R F2 L R D' R B2 
L D2 R F' U D L' R U L2 R F' R' D2 R2 F B2 L F2 B2 R' L2 D' L' R' 
R F B' U' R U R B2 R2 B R' L F' L R2 U L2 R2 U' L' U' F2 B2 L' B2 
U' L2 F' B D L U2 R2 U' F' B R2 F2 R L D U R2 F D L' R2 B2 D L2 
U' F' B' R' L2 F2 D2 U L' U R' L' D L' F2 B2 L2 R2 B2 F L' U D B R 
R' B' F' L' R U' B' L F D B R' L2 D2 U2 R2 D' R' L B' U' R2 D2 U' R2 
D' R2 L U2 D' R' L' F R2 L2 U F L R' B2 R2 L2 U' D' L2 R' B2 R' D F 
R2 F2 D B2 L' B' R2 U' B R' F' R2 U B F' D2 F2 D2 U2 F2 D U L D U2 
B U' D2 F' B2 R D B2 U R D2 F2 L' B D' R' L' F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B R' L2 
D2 B2 D' F2 L' F' D' U2 F' B' D L U L' F' U B' D' U2 F D2 F2 D' R' B 
U F B' R' U B D' F B2 R2 L U' F' D' F D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U R2 B' 
L2 B L' U' R D' B' L2 U' R2 L B F L2 F R L2 F2 R F' L2 R D U2 R2 
U2 F L2 B' R' D2 F2 U L' R F' L D B2 L' F2 L' B' F' U2 F' U' R2 D L' 
L2 D F' R' F2 U' R L F2 U2 F' D' B' R2 F' U' D2 L B2 F' U B' D2 R2 L2 
R L' B2 R' U' R' B U L' D' R' L' D2 R2 U2 R L2 F' L2 F U D2 L B' D' 
F U2 R F2 L2 B R2 F' R' L2 U R' L' D' U R2 D2 F2 R' U' D2 F2 D L' B' 
F2 R B L' B2 F R' L B2 L' B D' R2 B2 R L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 U2 R 
B U D L F2 L2 R' F L' F2 B2 D2 B' L R2 U' R L' U2 B' U D' R F2 B2 
D2 U2 L U' F B2 L2 R D R2 F2 R2 F D R' B' F2 L D2 U B L B' U2 D2 
D2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 U' R' F2 U' F D2 B L2 F B D' B' F' U2 L2 B' L' B' 
R2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 R D2 U L U B2 F R D' U' L' B2 F' D2 B2 L2 U' B R' 
B2 F L2 D R L2 F' R L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D L' B D2 B D2 B L2 D' U F B' 
B2 L2 R2 U D F R U2 D2 L F2 B L2 R2 F' U R F2 R D2 U B L2 R U' 
U B2 D2 U R2 D2 B' F D' L U2 L F' B2 D' B L' B' F L2 U2 L2 R F B' 
F L2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F B D' R D2 F' B2 R B D' R2 U' F' R D B L R 
R2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U R' U B L2 D F2 B' U2 B2 D2 U L R2 F' R2 U B2 U2 
B2 U' L2 R2 B' R F2 D L U2 L' F2 R' F' R2 L B U2 D B L' F R2 D2 B 
U F B L' D' U2 B' F D2 B2 F' U' B' L' D R' F' U F' R2 F D2 F' R L2 
D2 R' L B2 L2 U2 D2 L' U' F B D2 R2 U2 F' L2 D2 L' R' D L2 D' U' L R' 
L' B' U2 R B F D2 R2 D' F' L' R2 F' U2 F' L B L2 R D2 U2 B2 R F' R 
D F U L D' B' L R2 D B2 U2 B U B R2 B2 D' R' U2 L' F D2 U L2 U' 
L U R2 L D' B R' B R U R2 L2 B2 L2 B' R U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 F R2 D2 
D' U' F' U L2 D2 U' L2 U F' U' D L R2 D F' R F U2 D' B' F2 R2 B' U 
B2 F' L D R U F R2 F' R2 F R2 B' L B R F' U' D F L D B R U' 
D R D U2 B' D' F L R B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' L2 F' U2 D F B' L B2 F' 
D' U' R' B' D' F D' R2 B2 L' R' B R' D' U R' L2 D2 F2 U' B L' U2 R2 F2 
R2 B2 D L2 U' F R D2 R2 F2 R' L B2 D' R2 D B2 R B2 U' D2 L F2 B2 R' 
R L2 D2 R2 D R' B2 U' L2 D' U' L2 U2 R D U2 B2 R' D B F' U' L U' F 
U L2 R U2 R2 U' R U' D' L' D2 U L' R2 F D F' R' U2 B R' F2 L B2 F' 
B2 F2 D' L D F2 L' F B' D' L2 R F2 L' B L' U R2 D U F L B2 L2 R 
F' R2 L' B2 F' R2 U' F2 U' D' F B R L' B' L' R' B2 F' U L F' L2 B2 D 
D' U L2 D2 U R U' F R2 B R2 F R' D R U F B R' U L' F R' B U2 
L U R' B2 R' B D F2 L2 B D2 L' U2 L2 D' F2 L U2 D' F R2 L' F D2 R 
R2 D' R' U F' B2 R D' F L' R' B' D2 F' B' L2 D2 U2 F B U B2 F2 U2 L2 
U' B2 R' L D B' L D2 U L' R' F' R2 F U L B L F L' F' D' F' L' D 
F2 D2 L2 B U2 F' L' U' D L B' D' B2 D F' R2 F' R2 L' B D B F2 U2 L 
F B' L2 F' L U' F' B2 L2 D' U' L2 R2 B' R' D' L' U' F2 R L' B2 L2 U' L2 
B' D2 F D2 U2 F' R2 U2 L B D2 F U D' B F' D' B' D' F U F2 U' F2 R2 
R' U2 R2 U L B' F2 R' L F D' U' B2 R' B F2 U2 F D' F L' B2 U' F U' 
B U2 D' B2 F2 R D B' D L2 U' D2 R' F' D2 B D2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' R2 
L2 B2 F L2 U' R' L' U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U B' D2 F U2 R B2 U2 R' B2 F' L F' 
D U L2 R U2 L U' R U2 F2 B2 U2 D2 R2 D L F B' D2 B2 U' D2 L U L2 
L2 U2 D2 F' U2 B U' R2 U D2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 L2 F L' F2 R' U D2 B2 D R 
U L' B' F' R D2 B' U R U' L' B D2 U' R' B F L U' D' B' U' D2 R2 B' 
L' B' F2 D2 F' D2 U' L B2 L R' F' L' R' D U2 B' U' R' L F2 L2 U2 B F 
R L' F' R B F2 R' F' L2 R D U' R' B L D' F2 B U D2 L F' L2 D' U2 
D2 B' R B2 U R' F' L' U R2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 L' U' F' U' R2 D' U' R' F2 R2 
U2 R L2 D U' F2 L2 F' L D R2 L' U' L' B2 U' B' D L D2 B' L F2 U' F' 
R' F2 L D U2 B L U R F2 L' D L' D L' F B' U2 D' B2 F' U2 R' U2 D 
B L D' B2 L B2 L' U2 D' B R' D B R' D F D R' D' F B' R D2 R' F2 
F2 D2 B' U R' D B2 D2 L2 U' B' D' U2 R2 F U2 L2 R F D2 L B R2 D' F' 
U' F' L2 F U L2 B F D F D2 B F' U2 F' U B2 R2 D2 R U B' F2 R' F' 
L U D B' F2 D R D2 L B' F' D B U D R2 D' R2 L2 U' R B D' L' F 
D' F2 L2 R2 B D F U' F2 U2 F2 B2 U2 L' B D2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U F' R D2 U 
F2 B2 U' D' R2 L2 B F L' D' B' U R' F2 B' R U2 D2 R F2 D B U2 L' F2 
D' F R D2 F' D B D' L' U2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L' F2 B2 R' D B R U L' R 
R' B2 U' L' U D R D2 F' L2 D U B' F2 R2 D2 L R F2 B2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 
U R' L U' D L2 U' F' B D' L D2 F2 L' F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U' D' B2 F R' 
U2 B' L D B' D2 F D2 F2 D L F2 U' F R2 L' B D' L F R' U' B' U D2 
U2 D' R' D2 B' F2 U' F' R D' F L2 B U R F2 D' F' B' U' R B2 R F2 L' 
D F R L F2 R' F' B D2 R' B R F' D' B2 F' R U R2 U' D2 L2 B R2 L 
L' F2 U2 L' B F2 R U' L' U2 D' L F R U L' R' U F' D' F D' R2 L U' 
D' U F' L' D' B2 U' L U D2 L F D2 B R2 B L F D2 U2 F2 D' L2 R' B2 
B U' B F2 U2 R D' R2 L2 U2 L U' B R' F' D U R2 B' L' U2 L' D' B' D2 
B2 R L D B' R' U2 L2 B U F R' D L' R' F B2 D2 L U F B2 L2 F2 D 
U L' R' B D R2 D B2 F2 U' B' R2 F2 D B' R2 U2 D2 R' U B' R' U2 D L2 
D' L U B' R B' U' D2 F R' D2 F' B' U2 F L R' F U R' U L' F R D' 
B U L' B2 D' R' B R U D2 R F B2 D2 B2 U' D F' U' L D2 F2 D2 F2 R 
B2 F D' B D2 L2 U' R F L2 U D' F' R U R F2 U' L D2 R' D' B2 U D2 
B' R F R' B' R2 B U' R B2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R U2 B R2 B' F2 L' R2 F2 L U 
B' L' B D2 L' B2 L F2 B2 D' B R B2 U2 D R U' B' F' R U L2 D2 B2 R2 
F R2 U R D2 L D F D2 B D2 F B' D2 R L D L' B' R' D' L D' R' D 
B2 F2 U' F B L' D2 F2 B L F L2 R2 F' D R2 L B' R U2 L B' U2 B U2 
U D L D U' B' L D2 U R2 U2 L D' U2 L B2 F' D2 F U2 F L' B' U' R2 
D2 B' U' L' R' F2 B' R L D' U2 F2 B U D2 L B' L F2 B2 D2 R B' D B' 
U' F L F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R D L2 B R2 U' R2 F2 B R2 U' L' F' U F R2 
L' U2 D' F L R B' R' B R2 U2 D2 F' U' F2 D L U2 L2 R' F' D L' U' B 
L2 U B2 L U' D B R L' D' U2 R2 B R U2 D' L2 F2 U' R' B' L F D2 R' 
F' B' U' B2 F' R2 F L R F' D2 U2 F' U2 D L D U2 F' R L2 F2 L2 U' R 
R B2 R D L U' L R' D U B2 R2 B' F R2 F L R' D2 R L U' B2 R B 
U2 L2 D2 F' D2 U R' L2 D' B U2 L R B' R L' D2 F2 U D' R' B' R2 B D' 
F L2 F' R D B' F2 R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 B' L' U D' B' U2 D' R' B2 L2 F2 L' R 
B2 F D' B L D2 L D' F' R2 F2 U D' B' L F2 B2 R F' L' R' U B2 D B' 
L' R2 F2 D' U B L' D2 U R2 D2 R' D' F2 U F' R2 B' D' L D2 L' D R2 B2 
D' R2 F' R B D2 R2 B U' D' F L' D U F2 L B2 U L B D2 F D F2 D' 
F' B2 L2 D R2 D U B2 R2 F' L2 U F' B' R L D2 F2 B R' L' U2 L R' F2 
D' L2 F' U D' R U F U2 L2 R2 B U2 F' U D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F' U R' B' 
D2 L B L D R2 L2 U2 D2 B2 D B2 D R U2 L' U' L U2 D2 R' B L2 D2 F 
F' R2 U2 L R2 B F L B R U' B2 U F' B L2 U' F R2 F' R2 D' R B2 R' 
F2 L' F B2 U B2 L2 B2 U' L D' F B U2 B D L' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' L' 
R B L2 U2 F R L2 U2 B F' U L2 U2 D2 B L U2 L2 U F' D B' R F D' 
R2 F B2 U2 L2 F D2 B R D2 B2 U2 D2 L B F U R F U' B R' L2 B' U 
B' U F2 U R2 B2 L' B2 U' R2 B' R D' B2 L' R' B' R2 D' L' B2 L D' R' B' 
L D U' L U D2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 F' L F' D2 F2 D' L U R B' F2 R U2 
B2 U F' B2 D' U R2 U D2 L2 R F' D2 B2 R D' L' D R' F' R2 F' U2 B F' 
U' D' B U F' R2 F2 D' L2 R2 U B' L B' L' F' U' L' U2 D' F D2 R L2 F2 
D L' F2 R2 L F2 L U' R L2 D U2 F2 B2 U' B2 L F' U2 D2 L U L' F' D2 
U R B F' U2 D' L' D2 R2 D B F L2 U2 F' L D' L' U D2 F' R B L2 D' 
B' L B2 U B' R U2 B R' D' L' D2 B' L F B2 D' B2 R B2 D' U2 F2 B R' 
L' D' R2 D2 F' R L F' D2 R B' D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R' L2 D2 U L D' R2 
L' B F D L R D R F U B2 F' D2 F' B D' B L U L F U2 L U B 
L D2 R' L2 D F R' L' F2 D' U' B F2 R2 L D' F L2 B' D L U F2 B2 L2 
B' F2 D2 R U L2 F' B D R' D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L F' B U2 L2 R' F B' D F2 
B D2 F2 B2 D B R' L F R D2 L' F B2 U2 B F U F' D' B' D B' L2 B' 
B' D2 F U L2 D2 L R' D B2 F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D' U2 L2 R F' R' F' 
D2 L2 F' R2 B' R' B2 D2 L2 F L R' U' L R' B2 L' F' L' R F2 R2 F R U2 
B' F L2 F B2 R L2 D R' B' D2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 B F L2 F2 L2 B' L' D 
R' D' L U' R' B2 F' D2 L R2 B U' F' B L' D' F' D2 U R' U' R L' D2 B2 
B2 R D2 U F2 B R' U' L R D2 R2 L' U R2 U2 F2 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B D' 
R D2 F2 U2 L R2 D B' L' F R2 L U' F R' D' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 B L R' U 
U D B' F L R D2 R' D U R D' B L F D' L2 U' F' D' L' B F D' B 
D R' L' F' U R' F L' D2 B L2 U L2 D2 R2 L' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 R D2 
D' R2 B2 L U2 D2 F' D' F' R2 D U' F2 R L2 F' U2 B L F' L2 R' U' R F' 
F' U' F U F2 U' F' R D' L D' R U' R2 B L2 R' U D F U' L2 F' D2 F2 
L2 F R D L' R' U L U' F' L2 B L' B' U F' D2 R' U D L2 U' F2 R L' 
U2 D2 F L F L' B' L U' D' R2 D2 B D2 F B R U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L U2 
U' R F2 R' B D2 L2 D L R2 U R' D2 L' R U2 L' B2 D B F R2 U L2 F2 
B' F L2 F2 L' U2 R2 F2 B' L B R2 L2 D' L2 D L U D' F' D2 L2 D' L2 R' 
L' U2 L' B U' B' L B2 D2 F2 R2 U F D R2 L' B' D' L2 F' R D L' F' R 
U' D B2 F' R L2 F' B2 U R F2 L B U2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 F L2 B2 R L2 U2 
R B' D U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' F' D B2 D2 R D L' R2 B' R2 L2 F 
B2 F' R2 U2 D' B F L' B2 L' F' B' R' U L2 D2 R U2 L' R' D' U F R2 F' 
B D' U2 B' F L2 F R B' F U' B' R' U B2 R D' B2 R' B' R2 U B L' R2 
U2 D' R' L2 B' F2 R F2 U2 B2 F' R' U F D' F L B F U2 L' R' D2 F2 D' 
B2 D' L R D' L2 F D B' F' R2 L2 B R B F' D' U2 R2 F R' F R2 U2 R' 
D' R2 B L2 R' D2 B2 F' D B L U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F' L2 F' L' B' F2 R' 
U' B D2 B' D2 R' B2 F' R' L2 B' L2 F' L B2 F' U B R B2 R2 F' U B2 L' 
U2 F B L U' D F2 D' F R' D B R2 L' D U F U B2 U2 R U' L2 R' B2 
R' D U' B2 R F2 D' F' L' B' L' U R L U D2 L B' L2 B2 F2 U L F2 D 
U' F2 R' L2 B' F R' F U F' B2 R' D' U L2 B F L2 D2 B' F U L' U2 D' 
F' B R F2 R' B F2 U B2 R L U' L R' D2 F2 L F2 L B' R L' U' B2 D2 
U2 R F2 B2 U' L B' D2 U2 B U' R' F2 R2 L2 B2 D L' F2 R' B' U2 B2 U2 L 
R' L' D F2 B L R' B F L R2 U' D L D L2 F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 B' L2 D 
U' R2 D F' L2 B2 L F L R' F2 L' D F' D' L' D' U F2 B L' D B2 U' R 
F' R' B F R D2 U2 F' B L' B D' B' D R' L2 B2 F' R' B2 D2 U' L' U2 D' 
R' D L' B' F L2 B L2 R' D' R2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 B D' U2 B L' B F R F2 
D2 F2 R' F R D2 F2 U2 B2 F U' D R2 F' L' U' F B2 L2 F2 U2 R' L U L' 
U L' F' R U' R' D R' F' D' U B R2 D R2 F' U2 F B2 R L2 D L U F 
D2 L R F' U' D2 B R B' D2 B' D' U F L F2 R D F2 U R F' U F' R 
R2 D' R2 U' D L' R2 B2 D L2 R' U' D' B2 F R2 U' B F R B D F L2 B2 
L B L' U L2 U L U L U2 R2 U2 L U' R F2 L2 D L' D R2 F' U2 B R 
R B' U2 B F2 R2 L F2 B R' D B D' B2 U' D2 B' U' B' D F' R2 F2 R' U' 
U' D' F' R2 B' F' L2 D2 L U' L2 F L D' R' L D' U2 B2 R B2 R U B' U2 
D2 R' B' F2 D U' B' F' L' R2 U2 D R2 B U2 B2 F R' B' U' B F L' D' B 
B2 U' L2 U L2 F' D' B' D' R D2 U' F2 U' R2 L B' R U' B' F' U' F R L' 
U L2 D F2 D' B' L R' U L B' L B D R' D' B F' L2 F' B' L2 R' B' F2 
L2 D2 F2 D U' B R L' U L U R2 D2 B2 D L2 B U2 D B' L' D L F B' 
B' L B2 D2 U L' D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 B' F2 U' F' B L2 R' D2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 
F B' U2 B' L' B' F2 R' D' F' U' D' L2 D B' U' D F' L2 D' R F D2 L' F' 
L' B U2 B R F2 R' L B U2 R D' L2 U' F L2 F2 D2 B F' L2 B F U' R 
U' L F B U2 B2 D2 U2 F B2 D' R F' U2 F' D2 U' L2 D R' B2 R' D L B' 
L F' R B F2 D' F' R F L2 D' B' U' L2 D2 F B R L F B L B2 R L 
U' L' B L2 B' D U' B U2 F' B2 L' B2 L' D R2 F2 B' R2 F2 R F' B' D2 B2 
B L' B' U B U F2 L' B2 U' D F2 D U L U' D2 B2 R' F' U D2 B2 D' B 
R' U2 B F D R U2 R2 F' L F2 B' U2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 B2 L' U2 F' L' F R' 
R2 D F U' F2 B' U D2 L2 F' D2 F' D' R2 U2 L' R U' F' D2 L' U' R' L2 D' 
U2 R2 D U' B' R U2 B' D U' B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 B F2 U' F D2 B2 R' 
B' L2 B U2 F' U' F' R' F U2 L2 B2 F' U F2 B R' U' L B' D' F' B2 R' B2 
D F2 D R2 D2 B U R2 F2 U' R D2 U' L2 D' L D U' F2 L' F' L2 F B2 L 
D2 R2 L' B R2 B' R F2 B' D2 L2 R2 D2 L R U D' F' L U' L' F2 U F' D2 
U2 L R D R D2 L F2 D F2 B U B' U' L R F2 U2 D F2 L' U2 D2 L D 
B L2 D' R2 D' F2 B' U L' U' L2 D L' U R2 D' U' F U D2 R' B' F' L2 D 
R D' R L' U2 D2 R' B D R2 U' F D F2 R F2 D' F L2 U2 L' D B F U2 
F2 U2 L F L D2 R F2 U' D' B L' F' R D2 L2 D2 F B' L' F2 D R2 L2 F2 
U F L R' U2 D B2 R2 D R' U' R' U' D2 R' B L2 D R' F L' U F L R2 
R L F' U' F' D F2 R2 L B' D' B2 F2 U2 R2 L' U2 B' F' U' B D2 F2 B L 
F R' U2 R' F2 U D' F2 R2 L2 B2 D B' D2 L2 D B R2 F U' L' U F L F2 
R' F2 D U L2 R' D U' B F L' F' B' L B' D B' F2 L D2 U2 R' D U' F 
F2 L F' R' L2 D2 L2 U' D B L R2 U2 L2 F2 B2 U L2 D U2 F2 L' R2 U' F' 
R U F U2 F L2 F' D' U' F2 D R U2 L R' U R L' D' B' U' L' U' B' F 
D B' R D2 F2 U' D2 R2 F U' L' R' U2 F L2 U' D' R' L' F' B2 L R' B' U2 
B U2 F2 R' L U2 L' F' R2 U D' F2 B D2 F' L' U2 F' B' R2 F B D2 L' B 
F R U' B U D' R' U2 D' B L' B F2 R L D L B F2 L2 R' D F' R2 L 
D' F' L2 B' U2 B D B2 L' F' L2 F2 D2 L' U R' F U2 D2 L' D B' F' U R2 
U2 R U2 F' U2 R2 B2 R' U' L' F2 R' F2 D L D' U2 L R' U2 D2 R U B2 D' 
U2 B D L' U R2 L B D2 F2 D' R' U D2 F' D B' D' F B D F U' B' D' 
U F2 U D F' B L B' R2 L' U' L2 U' B2 L U' B' R L' D2 R' F' L' R2 F2 
R2 F B' U' D2 F' D L U B' U2 R' F' U L B2 D2 R2 L' U2 D R2 B2 U2 B' 
F2 L U2 D F L' F' U B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D R L' F2 D' R' D L2 D' F2 R' 
F2 R D2 L' B L2 F2 D' F D' U2 F' R' B L' R' B L F D' R' B F R L' 
U F' L2 D2 B2 D U2 R U L F2 U2 F' R2 D' L' F2 U2 L2 D B F2 R' L2 B2 
R' U D L2 R' U L U2 L B' R' L' B2 L2 B' R F2 L2 R' U R2 B2 U D' B 
R F' R' F2 D' R' U' F2 L2 F' U2 B D2 L' F2 B D R B' F U' F' U R' B 
R D B2 U2 B D' B R L' D B2 L' D2 B L2 B' F L U' F B U' B2 L2 B2 
B2 L' D' F2 D' L D2 B2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L D B2 D2 R2 U' F2 B D2 U' F' 
U B' F' R F D' U L D' L2 F' R2 D2 L' F' L F2 B' U' R2 B D R' U' F' 
U B2 L' D2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L U2 B U2 R' L' F2 R L2 D U2 B' R2 F' B2 U 
F2 B' L D R U2 L2 F L R' F' B2 L F' D2 F2 B' D' L2 R2 D' U' R2 B' F2 
L' D R2 F' L' B' U2 B2 U' R B' L2 B2 U R F' B' D B D2 L2 R' B2 D U 
F2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 R' B2 U' B F2 R' L F R L B R B R L' D F R2 D' 
L D R2 U2 L F2 R F' B U B2 R' B' F' L' R' U2 R B2 L2 U2 R B' L2 D 
L' R' B D2 B F U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 R2 F' D B F L' F L2 U R2 L2 D 
U D B U2 R2 F' R2 U B2 F' R2 L' B2 F' U' R2 F' L' D' U R2 U2 F D2 B2 
U' B L R U' F2 B' L D B2 R U B F' R2 F2 U2 F' L2 D' R' U R2 B D 
D2 B' D R' L F2 D R2 F L' F U2 R L2 U' R' D2 U2 F2 R2 U' D F R2 U2 
R' L B U2 B' F2 R' D L F' R2 F2 R' F' R L B R2 L2 F D2 R' F' R2 B' 
U2 L' F B D' F2 R' D R2 D2 L' D' B R2 D2 R F2 D R U' D2 F2 B' R' D 
B L' B U B L' R B2 R U2 R' L2 B F' U2 F R2 L' B D L' D' U L D2 
U2 L2 D F R L2 B F2 U D' F2 L2 F2 B2 L' U2 L2 U2 B U2 B2 R U2 L' U 
L' F2 B2 U' L F2 U2 R B2 U2 R2 F2 B D2 U L D2 L' B2 F' D2 R2 B' F R' 
F2 B2 D' F' L U F' L' U2 F2 U' B U' F2 U' B R' D2 F D2 R' D R D' R2 
D2 F' U F U' L2 U2 L2 R2 F R U' F2 L' D F U2 L F2 B D B R' F' U 
R' U B D L' U' R U' R2 B2 R' U2 F' U' L' D R2 L' F2 U' R' L F2 L B 
D' F D2 R' B' F' D2 U' F' B D2 F' D F' B' U D2 B R D' L2 U2 L' U' R' 
L B2 R2 D2 B R' U2 D' F' U2 L F2 U2 B U2 L R D2 F' L F' L2 D' U B' 
D2 F' U' D' L D2 F' R2 L2 U D' F R L2 U D' B2 L D2 B' R' B' F D' B 
R' L B2 F R B2 D U L F U2 L F' B R F' D2 R' B2 D F' D U2 R2 L2 
F2 B' U2 B2 U2 R F2 L' B2 R B' L R U F2 D2 F D2 F D' R' L' D2 U' L2 
L' D' B' D2 B U R2 B F U' L2 R2 U R2 F B' L' D2 F2 B D' U L2 R U' 
F B D2 B R' B2 R F2 B R2 B' L' D F U' D B2 R F D2 R L' D2 L2 U2 
F2 L U' B' L' B L' U' L2 B D' F' U L D2 R B' F L2 D' F D' R B L' 
R' B2 L D U L F2 B' D U2 R U D' L B F2 U2 B R' B L' D F L2 B2 
R2 D2 F' D2 U2 R' L' U2 D' B F2 D' R L' U L B U R L2 F2 B D2 F U' 
D F B L F2 B' U F D' U R' F' L2 F' D R' L' D L' D2 F2 B2 U D R 
R2 B2 R' F2 B L2 B' U2 F R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 R' F U2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 
F' R2 D U L F R2 F' U' R' F2 L2 B U2 D2 B2 U R' D2 F2 B' D2 F' U2 D 
U' L R2 B R D L D L2 D U' R2 D' B2 U R' U D B F2 D2 R L F2 L' 
L B2 F2 D2 R' B' R F' L2 D' U' B R' L2 D' F D' F L' U2 R L2 D2 B F2 
L B U' F' L2 R F2 R' U B D' F R' B2 U2 F' B' U D' R2 L F' D' R' L' 
D B F2 L' R' D2 R' L2 U L2 B D B2 L2 B' R' U2 F B L F2 B D' R2 L2 
F' U L' F' B' D2 B2 F U B U2 R2 L F2 R2 D L2 B D U' L F2 R' L2 U' 
U D F' R B2 L' F2 B D2 F' R D' U L B F2 R F R2 F' L U' D F R' 
R F2 B' D L2 B' F D U2 R2 F B2 U2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R F2 R U2 B D2 R F' 
U' R L' B' L' U2 L2 R D R' D B2 R2 U F2 D F B L2 U F2 D2 F U2 L 
D' R2 D U2 R' F' U' L' F' B' L2 F' L' B2 U2 B2 D' L' U D L D2 R' D' F' 
L' R B2 D' U L2 U' D' B R' B' F' D' L' B' U L2 U B' F R' F2 U2 B R2 
F2 U' L R' U' D' B' D2 L' U' R2 L' D2 B' L B D2 R B D U2 L D' U2 F2 
F B' U' D' F' D F2 D' F2 B2 D' U B' L B R2 U2 B' L' B D' R2 F' L2 R' 
F' B2 D' R U R' L' F' L2 U R B L' F2 L' F' L D' U' L2 U2 B2 U2 L' F 
B U' D B' F' L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 R2 U R L F L2 B U2 B' L F2 L' F2 D 
F U' F2 D' B D' R D U2 B D2 L' B' F' D R D2 U L' R' U L' U' B2 R2 
F L B2 U2 D L2 F2 R' D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 L' R2 B F D B' U' L B' F2 
B R' F' D R' F B' L2 D B2 F L' U R U' B' L' B2 D' F U2 L2 U' F' R2 
F' U' D2 L F R' U D' R' D' F R2 L F2 D U' B L2 F R2 U' D' L R2 D' 
D' F' L B D' U' B2 D2 R U' D' F' R2 L2 U D2 B2 R U2 L R2 D2 U B L' 
F U2 L' B F R' D U B2 R2 L' U L2 B L U2 F D2 R' D2 R2 L2 F' L2 D2 
L F2 U2 F U B' D2 U R2 U B2 U D B2 L' U' L' B' U2 F L' R' F' L' B' 
F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R D L' R2 F B' D2 U2 R' F2 U R F D L2 U2 R D L 
U L B' L2 R' B D F' D F2 D2 B D2 F D2 B D' B2 R' U D2 R' L U2 R 
B L' D2 F' R' F B2 U B R2 D R L B' R' L2 B2 R2 F L2 F R2 F' U R 
R' L' D' B L' R2 U' L B U2 D2 B' D B L D' U' B' D L' U' R L2 F R 
L2 R' U2 B F L U' D R2 B2 F2 U B D2 R F2 U2 L2 B R' D2 L' U2 F D 
D2 F D L B' U' R2 U F' R L2 B2 F2 L2 R2 B' D U' R2 D' F2 R2 B L' D' 
F U' L' F R F2 L F2 R2 U' L' F' U' R2 F' R' F2 U2 B L D2 L U B' L 
U R B' D' R2 D2 B' L U B2 D F' R' U2 L' R2 D2 R F U2 B R F2 U2 F2 
B D B' U L U2 L2 B' F2 D2 B2 R D' F2 B D' L' R' F' L' D2 U2 L2 F B' 
L D' L U2 B L' D' B2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 L' D2 L' B' D L2 R2 U' L2 R' U' 
U R2 D L2 D' U' F2 R' F D2 B D' B2 L' B' D F2 L' D' L F D' L R2 B 
B' D2 F2 U2 B' F2 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 U2 D2 L' R D' F2 B2 U F' D2 F2 U L2 D' 
R' B2 D2 B2 D F U2 D B U2 L U D B2 D R' U' L R' D' B' D2 U2 B' D' 
U' L D2 R2 L B2 D' B D U L U R B' F2 U F U F R' F2 B D2 B' U' 
L' R2 F L2 R' B2 D2 L2 F' B2 D B U2 B' L2 U' F R' U' L D R U B2 L' 
D F' U D2 L2 U D F2 D' B U' B L' U' B' L R U' B D B2 U' B2 R' U2 
F' D B' U' F B' R2 B' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B2 U L D B' L' D2 F' D' R U' B2 
U F2 R' B D2 R2 B U' D2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' F2 L R D2 B' D' U R F R 
D U F D2 U' F2 B' U D' B' F2 D' R' B' F D2 B U' D2 F B' R B' D2 U 
B2 U2 D2 L R' F D R B2 F L D R2 L2 U2 D F L U2 D' L' U B F2 D 
U' R F R U' F2 U' D R B2 L2 U' D R F' R' F2 B2 R' D U R' F B U 
B2 R L2 U' R D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 D L' D2 R' F' D' B L2 B' U' L' F' D2 U L' 
B2 L F2 U L2 B2 F U2 F' L' F' D R' B' F2 U' B U B D2 R' U2 R L F 
F' D U2 L D2 B2 F R2 B U2 F B2 R' U' B2 F2 R2 D R D' L F2 D B' L' 
R' L2 U F' B' D L2 D F' R B L' R2 F' D2 F' D' L' D B2 D U2 F' R F 
R2 B' R2 L D2 R D F2 R U' B' U' B D' U B' U2 B' U2 D2 B L2 B2 F R' 
F B2 D' L2 B' U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 R D2 R2 F R' F2 L' U B F' D L' R2 F 
L R2 F2 U' F B' L2 U2 B2 D' R L D2 L' U2 B' U D2 F2 B D U B F2 L2 
U B L2 R2 U' L' R F R D2 F2 D2 U' R' F B2 D' F' B R D2 R D F B2 
B D2 R' L' B L U R2 L' B2 L' R2 F2 R D B U2 B' D2 L' F2 D2 F R B' 
F D' L' B2 R F' B U' F' U B' L' F2 D' B L' B D' B L' F' U D' F B' 
B R' U2 L2 B' F2 L' F L' D R' F2 B D' L' F' R' B U R2 D' L2 B' F' D 
R L U' D2 F B' L' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 R B' F' L2 B2 U B2 R' U F 
L D2 R' L' U L' D' F' L' F2 L U2 B' R2 F B' L' D F' U D F R B D' 
F' R F R F2 B' U R2 D R D2 L B L2 D' F' R D L F L2 U2 D' B F2 
B2 U' B' D' U R F L' U2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 F' D' R2 F B D R' D L2 B2 L' 
R B2 F U B' U' L2 B2 L B' U2 F L2 B L D' F2 D R L2 B2 U' D' L U 
B' D U' B' D F2 R L' F' U' L U' L2 B F' D2 L' R' B L' B U R' U' B2 
F2 D2 R' B D U B L B U2 D2 F2 U F B R D2 B2 L' U2 F' R' F' B' L 
R D' R U L' D' F U2 B' D U' F2 L' B' F L' D2 F' B D' L' B F2 L2 F2 
L U F2 B D2 F' L2 D' U F B' L F' L2 B2 D2 R U B D F' R D' F2 L' 
F2 R' L' U2 D R' D U2 B' U2 F2 D R' L' D2 B2 F' U2 L B2 F' D' L2 F' D 
U2 F B D2 B' L' D2 F2 R' L' F2 R' U2 B2 F2 U D2 F' L2 B' U B2 L D' L 
L' B' D U R2 L' B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 B' D U2 F R2 F2 R F2 L2 F' D' U2 F' 
L2 U L2 B2 R B' L' D2 R F U' D R F' D2 F U' B2 R2 D' B L' R2 F U2 
F' U D' B' R2 U' B2 L' U' L2 D2 L' D2 L' F' U' B' U2 R L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 
B' L2 B2 L' F B L B2 U D B L U R B2 U2 D2 F' D2 F2 U2 R L2 U R2 
R L2 F U' L' U R' U2 L' R B D2 R D B2 R' F' B U' L2 U2 F' D' R F2 
F' D' R L2 D2 F2 L' R2 F U F2 U L2 F' B' L' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R2 L' D2 
R2 L' U' F' B D2 B' L' D2 L D' F' B2 L' D F2 D' F D' R U F2 R2 D2 F 
B2 U2 R' B2 U B2 F2 D L F2 U2 D2 B' U' B2 D B2 R B2 R' L' D2 F' B2 R2 
B2 L' R' F U2 F L D2 U2 R F2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R U' F2 R L' D2 L2 D2 
D' L' D L' F' U2 R' L F2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R U F2 R L2 U2 F D' U B2 
U D2 L U L B2 D B2 F U2 B R B D U' F' D2 U F' U2 D' R U B' F 
B U2 F' R' B D' U' L U' R' D2 L' U' F' U D B2 R D2 F U' F2 L2 B D' 
U2 B' D2 F' D' U' B' D F R' F B2 U B2 R' B2 U' L' U' F L U' L' B R2 
B' F2 L2 B' U' B2 L2 R D' U2 R2 L U' D L2 B2 L2 B U' D R L2 F2 D' B' 
B L U' F2 D2 B' L B' D L' B' U B D' U' B L D R' B' R' U2 F' B2 U2 
D' U' F' U2 F L2 B L' D' L F' R2 D' U' L' F2 L2 B F R B2 D F' U' D2 
B L B' D F B R' D2 F L2 U B' U B2 U R2 L2 U' R2 F' B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 
L2 U B2 R F2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 L' D2 U L U2 F2 R' B' D' R2 L' F R D R2 
L U2 F R2 F2 D U2 B L R2 F' L R2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L' F' D B' R B F' R' 
D' L B' D' R2 D L2 U D F B' R2 L U' R' F2 R' F' D U' F B' R2 U' D 
D B U2 L2 U D' R U2 F D2 L B' L' B2 L' D2 B' F2 U' B D F2 R D U2 
D' R' D2 U R' B L2 U D' F2 B R2 U2 L R D2 U2 B' D' U2 L R2 U2 D' L 
L2 B' F2 R L2 B' F' U' D2 L2 D F' L2 U' R2 D2 B' L' U2 R U' L2 F' U' L' 
B F' D F' U D' L D' B2 U2 R' F' U2 L' B R' U2 D' R2 L D' R2 D B F' 
B' U F' R' D' U' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 F2 R' L' D' F U2 F U2 L R2 B F' L D2 
R B' F R B2 D' U R' D2 F U R B U B2 F' L F2 D' B' D' L2 D2 L' B2 
L2 B' F U' F L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 U B' F' U' D2 B' U' B F2 R B L' F R' 
U F2 D' B' U2 B' F2 D2 F B' U D' L' F2 B' U' R2 U2 D2 R F2 U' R' U R2 
D R2 L2 D2 F R2 U2 F R2 L2 F2 L F D R U' R' B D2 L F U L' F' L2 
U2 R F U' R' L F' B L D F' D L' U' D' F B U R D' B D' R2 L F2 
L2 D' L' F' U' D' R2 D' F' U' L' F2 R L B2 U L D2 B2 R' D U' L2 D2 F2 
U2 D' F' L' R' U2 L2 D B F L B' U' R U' L' R' F2 U' R' L' U2 F R' D 
U2 B' U D' R2 F R' D' B' U2 R' B2 F' U2 L B R' F' B' R D2 B2 F L' R 
D' L B2 R2 F2 B' U2 B D2 U2 L D' R' U R U' B' L2 B' R' B2 R2 L2 F2 B2 
B2 U' R2 F' D' R' F' U R2 D' B' U2 L U F2 L' F L' D' F' U2 D2 R U2 D' 
D2 U2 F D2 F2 B2 U' D' R L2 F' B' L2 F2 R' L2 U F' D U R D2 L' F D2 
D F' B' L U2 R' B2 R D' B R2 L' U' R' U' F U B' F L' R B F2 L' F' 
D F' U D2 L' F R U' R' L F2 L D2 F R2 U' R B2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 F L' 
U2 R2 D2 F' L B' F' U L' F2 B' D' U R L2 B F2 U' B U L U R2 U' B 
U2 F L B' U' L D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' D2 U2 F B U2 D' F B L2 F D2 F2 D 
U2 B' L' B2 L2 R' U B2 U' R U2 D2 F U D' R F2 U' L U' B' U2 D' B' F' 
B2 F L' R D R2 U B F2 D2 R' F B2 R U2 F' L' U' R2 F' R2 L2 F2 R2 D 
F' D B2 R B F2 D F L U2 R2 F B' D' R2 D2 B' D F L2 D' B D' F L 
B F' D' U' B' F' R F L' R2 B2 R' B' F' L B R F2 B U' D F L2 B U' 
B D2 U2 R2 U B' R2 U' F2 L U L' D B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U L R2 B2 U' L' 
L' F' B2 U D L B' U' L2 U R2 F2 B' R' D B2 R' B2 F D2 R2 B L2 B' R2 
B U' R2 D2 U' B L' D' R2 U2 D2 B2 F' R2 L' F D' F' D L' U2 B L' D' U2 
B2 L' U D' L U F2 U' F2 D F U D R2 U' R' U' R' L F D U' R' U' D 
F2 D' L R' F R2 F2 D2 R F' B L D2 F D L2 B2 R' U2 L' F U R' L B 
F2 D' B' U2 F D2 R2 B' F2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B' R L' D' B' F R B2 L2 D2 U 
U B2 F' D R U B R L2 F' U' L' F B' R2 D U2 R U F R2 B F D' R' 
B' R' B' D B L' R2 B R' F R2 F U2 B U' R2 D2 U2 R L F' D' L D R' 
D L2 R2 U2 L2 B F' D2 F L2 F U2 L' B D R B2 F' R L2 D L2 D2 R' B' 
D F2 D' F2 D U F' R B L F2 B2 D' L F D' U2 R2 F R2 U' B' F L' D' 
R2 L D' F' L2 F2 U L' B R' F D F' L2 F' L' R2 D' F' U R2 D2 F U' L' 
L' F2 L' U B' F R' U R' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 B U2 B2 F' U' D' L2 U' F' B' D' 
R' L2 F' L2 D B' D' B2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U R' F' D F' B2 R 
B2 D' B' U' B2 D L R2 D2 U B D F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' U2 L D R L' U' F' 
U F2 R2 B' R U' B U' B R' B U R' B D2 L F' R2 F R L U' L' U2 L 
U2 L' B2 U2 D2 F B2 R2 D2 R D L' F D R' D2 U' B2 D2 L F2 L D' F2 B 
F' U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' B L' U R D2 L2 F L2 D' L F' R2 D R' D2 B2 U' B' 
L' D' U2 L' B R' L2 D' R2 F R D2 F2 R' U' F2 D U B L' F2 R U2 B L2 
R2 F2 R' F L F2 L D R L' F R2 F' U' D2 B2 F2 L' F2 B L2 D' F' L' D' 
R D2 U2 F U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R' L2 B' L2 U2 D' R L' F B U' B' U R' L B 
L U2 R2 D L' U2 D R2 F2 U' F' B U' L' R F' U2 B' F' U2 R' D2 U' L' U2 
B L' D2 L' D' U B2 D' L2 F2 D L' U' D R U2 L2 D2 U R' D2 B2 F L R 
D2 F' R2 U D' B' L B2 F2 D' F L2 U2 B D2 B2 R' L2 B L' R2 U2 F' D' R 
B F2 U D' L2 D L2 F2 R L B L U2 R' D2 F' R2 L F' B R' L F2 D B' 
L R2 U' F B2 U L' F R' B2 L2 F' U' B' F L' U L B2 D R2 D2 R L' D' 
L2 B' U L U2 L' F R' F' B U' F' R' B2 R D R2 F2 B2 D' U' B' U R U 
B F' D F' B' U F2 B2 R U' L R2 D R B2 U' R2 L' F D' R L U R' F 
B L2 B' L' R B D' U2 L U2 F2 L2 U B' D R2 L U L' D2 F2 B' R U' B2 
F L' D2 U2 L D2 R D2 B U' D B L2 F L R U2 F R F' B2 D' U2 R2 L' 
D' F R2 D2 B' D B L2 U B' F2 U2 R' F2 R2 F2 L' F B2 R2 U R B' R2 B 
L D' R' D2 B' U B' F2 U D2 R D B U2 B' U' D2 F' D2 L U2 F2 R' U R 
U' B' D2 F2 U' F2 D R B F R U B' U2 B R' U' F B2 L' U' R2 D2 F R 
U2 F D' F L2 U' L B L' U' B2 R U2 L' R2 F2 U R2 F' B L' R2 U R' F 
L2 U2 F' R2 L' D F D' R2 F L' R' B2 L D2 R' D B' U2 F' U2 B D2 F2 R' 
D' B' D' F2 U2 D2 B' F2 L B2 U D F2 U' R' U R2 L2 D2 L' U' F2 D2 U L 
D' U B2 R F R D F U' F' R2 B' F L' F2 R2 F R2 U B2 U2 D L U F 
U' L' F' R' U L U R' D F2 D B R U' R' L2 B' F' D' F' L U' D' F2 R 
F R' B R L2 U B R2 U F R2 L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B' U2 B' D' R2 D R' D' R2 
B2 F' D2 L' F' U' L' F2 R2 U' L2 U F L2 B' F2 L U2 L2 R2 D F2 R' L D2 
B R2 U' D R F U' L' F' D' R F2 D F' R' B' F2 L U2 R2 U2 L' U D2 B' 
U2 D' B2 U' B F D2 B L D' F' L' R2 D2 U' R' D2 R' L' F L' U D L' D2 
D2 F' L' F2 R B' R' B' D R2 F B' D' B' U2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R F2 D2 B' L2 U2 
B F L' D L' R' U D2 R2 F L' B D' L2 B D' U2 R' U F D' R2 F' U2 B' 
U2 R2 B' D U F' R2 D2 U2 R D2 F' U B' R2 L U2 R' F U' B2 U L2 F B' 
B' L R' B2 U2 L' B' F R' B L' D' L F2 L D2 B' F2 L2 U' L' D' F B' U2 
F2 B' U' B2 U R' U2 F2 R2 L2 D U' B2 L F' D' R2 U B' F R' D L2 R B2 
F U2 R F' B2 R2 F' L' B2 F U2 R' D F2 D' B' R' U' B' F D2 B' R L' F 
U B F2 U2 R L' U' F' D U' B' F' R' F2 B' U2 B' F R2 F L B' F' D2 L2 
L F B2 U2 B L R2 U L' U R D2 L2 F' R D2 L F2 R2 L' B2 D F2 L' R2 
F2 U D B' F' R' F' L2 B2 R' F' D F' L' U' R2 D' U2 R2 F D2 R2 D R2 B' 
L2 D' B L' U L2 U' B' L2 D' R L2 B' R D2 F2 L2 F' L' D2 R2 F D' U2 R' 
R2 F D2 L' F' U' R' U' D2 L F B2 L2 D F' B D' L F2 R L D' U2 L U 
F R' U B U' L D' U' F' B L2 B2 D U2 F' R' L2 D L' B2 L R D2 U F2 
B' D U2 R' D U' B L' D' U B' R2 F' D' B2 D L2 U2 R' B' L F L2 U D2 
B2 D L' R2 D R2 B' U D' B R' U2 R D2 F' D2 F U2 D2 L2 D' R L F2 L' 
L' B' F2 U B2 D F D' U2 L2 D' L' U' R2 D' F2 D2 F' R F' D2 B2 F' U D 
F L F2 R L D R L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F B' R U2 L U2 F2 D' U2 R B2 F' D 
F' B' R' B R F B' D2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L' U' L' B' F U2 R' U2 B L' R F' 
D' B2 U2 R B L R F2 D2 F2 U' B L2 U' B2 D L B' U2 D B' D L2 B L' 
B L B D' U2 F R2 L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' L F L' B2 F' D U2 B2 D' U' R' U 
F D2 U2 B2 L B F2 U F2 D' R D U' B2 F L' F2 L' D F U D R L' U' 
R2 F D B2 L2 R' D2 L D2 B' D2 F2 B2 D2 F2 L U' D2 B F R B U' F2 U 
L2 D R L' D R' F L' U2 F2 U' F2 B' D2 U R U' D L' D B2 U2 D' R' B2 
F R' F2 B L' F L2 B' F L2 F' B2 D R2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 B U' D' L D L' 
U2 F' U' R D' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' U B F' R2 B2 U R' D' F' R' F D' R' U L 
D U2 R D2 R2 D' B' F' U D2 B F L R' U R' B U2 B' F D R2 F2 U2 B' 
U2 F B L D R2 D' L' D F B2 L2 D' F' B2 D' B' R L F2 D' R2 B' R B2 
R' U' D2 F' R2 F2 R' D F2 U B' D' R2 L' U D' R2 D' F' B2 U D R2 F' B' 
B L2 R' D' F' D2 B2 D B' F' D L2 B2 L2 F L2 U' L U2 L2 D R' U2 D2 F' 
B R2 F U' L D' F2 U2 F' D L F2 L2 B' F' U2 D' L R' F D' B' R' D B' 
D U L' F2 U2 B2 L U2 B' L2 U' F' B2 R2 U B F L2 B2 D L' U B' D B2 
R2 F U2 L U2 F L' F' L' R D B R2 L' F2 U2 D2 F' R U2 F U' F L' D2 
L2 D U B' U2 F' R2 F' D2 L R' F D' F U2 D' B' D F2 D L' D2 R' F' U' 
B' U' R L2 D2 F R2 U2 D L' B U2 L2 B' D' U B L R2 B' L R' F L2 U 
F B2 R F' R' B' F2 R F' R B R' B' D2 F B' L' R2 D2 U' F2 D' L' R U' 
D2 R' F' U' L' B2 F L U2 B' U L2 U L' B' L R2 F D2 R' U2 F L F B 
U2 L' R' U' F2 D' R L' U2 F U' B' R F' L2 R' U' R2 B' U' R U R2 U2 D 
U R2 U2 L' R' B' F2 U2 B D2 F D R2 F' U2 F2 R F2 D U B R2 B D' U2 
U' B' F U F2 D2 B R2 F D R2 U' B F' L' R2 F B' L2 U2 R2 L B L2 D2 
B2 L B' F U R B R2 L' F' R L' D2 R2 D' U' L F D' F2 R U2 L2 R2 U 
B' U D F2 B U' D R U B D' U R D2 B' D' R' L U2 B D R' D' F U2 
D2 U2 L' F2 U D2 L D' R F U2 F2 U2 D' B2 U R' B2 F R2 D2 R' U' F' B' 
F2 D R F L B F L U' L2 U2 B F2 L' U' B2 U' F' D2 U2 L2 U L2 F' D2 
B D L B L2 F L' F2 L' U' B2 U' R' L2 F' D B2 L U' R' U2 D' B' F D 
U' B2 F L2 F' D' B2 R' F L2 B F2 D F2 U2 L2 R F' R L2 B' F U2 L F2 
U' D R2 L2 D' L U F D R2 U2 L R D L2 R' D' U' R2 L2 B' U' R' U R2 
D2 U2 F B L F B' D' L2 B' U L R' U2 R' L2 B L B D U' B L R' F' 
R B' F2 L' F2 D2 R' L2 F2 B D2 L' F2 B U F' R2 B2 U' L U D R L' F2 
F R2 D L' F2 R U' F2 D' L2 F' R2 U F R L B D2 U' F L2 U2 F U2 D2 
F2 D2 L B L D' U2 L2 U' B' L2 F2 D F' D' F2 D' U L' B' F2 D U' F2 L' 
B D2 F U R2 U2 F R' F2 D' F B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F' L2 R F D' R' U' R2 
B' L2 U' L D L' D2 R' L' U D2 F U2 L' F D B' L2 B2 L U2 L2 D' F' R 
D R U' B2 D2 L' R2 F L D L2 U' D2 F R F' U' L2 U L2 U F U2 R F 
D U B' F' D B L' D' B2 F L R2 U2 D L F2 B2 L' B2 U B F' U2 F' B 
F2 B' U2 B F R U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F R D L F2 B R2 F D' B F2 D U F' 
B2 U L U' F' B' R' D' F U' D2 R2 D L2 R2 B' U' B2 F2 R2 F' R L F' B' 
R' D' F2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 F L' F2 B2 U' B L' D2 F2 U' R' L D2 B2 U' D2 F 
F2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 U' L' D' F' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B L' F B' D' R F L2 U B' 
D2 B' D L2 R D2 L' R' B D B2 L' D' L' R' D2 B F' L2 B' R' F U R' U2 
D R U B' L2 F2 B D2 F R' D' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F D' U' R' L D2 L2 F' 
F2 L' D F R U' L2 B L U' F L2 B U B' L F2 D L2 D' B U2 R' B2 D' 
D L B2 U2 D F' U L' R2 B' F' D' B2 R D' L' F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 
R2 D R2 B' L2 D' F2 B' D U F U' B2 R U2 D2 R L U' F L' U2 F2 U R2 
R' U F L' D2 R F L2 D' U L' D B2 R' F' U' L2 R F2 D2 B' D2 B2 U2 D 
F D2 F U' L' B2 D2 U R U2 R D F2 U2 D B L2 F2 R2 L D2 U2 L' B2 D' 
F L B2 R D' F U D' B' D' B F' D R L U' L B' F' U2 F D R' U2 F2 
L U2 R' L' B U2 R2 L D F B2 D2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 R D2 L2 D2 U' R2 F L2 
D L' D' R' B2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U' F' R' B L' D' L2 D' L2 F' L2 F2 D 
B' D L R2 F' D2 U L2 D' R2 B' R' B L2 B D2 B' F2 U R2 D L2 B' R' D' 
B2 U' R L' U2 B F2 R' D L D' F D' U' R' D2 U' L F' D' F L2 D2 U' B2 
B' F' R B2 R' U R' D' B' U2 F B R' U B' L2 B L' R2 B D' F' D2 F L2 
L D2 B2 U' F' D R' U' B R' L2 B' L2 R2 B2 R2 L' D2 L' R D' U' R F' R2 
F' R' B U L2 D L D2 L B R' L2 B2 D R B2 F R2 D' B L' D2 U2 B2 F2 
L2 F' L2 F' L U B U2 F L F B L' B2 F2 R' L F R' D2 R' F U F' B' 
U' F L' R D F' R2 U L' D' R2 L2 B' F2 L2 U' F D' F U2 D' B2 F' L' D' 
D2 U L' R2 B D2 L2 B F2 U' B U' R2 B2 L' U' F' D' F' R D' B L' R' U 
B D2 L2 R U F' U' B L2 B' R2 U R' L2 D2 R' D' F B' L U2 B F L B 
F L2 B2 D2 L' R2 F' R2 F2 R2 D B U2 B L2 B' U2 F2 B' R' D F' L2 D' U 
U F2 U' B' R2 F2 B U' B' U L2 B U' F2 D F' U' B' D F B2 D2 U2 R U' 
R2 U' R F L F2 R2 L2 F2 U F' D2 B D' U2 R2 U F' B U L' D2 B2 F2 D 
B2 F2 R' F2 U2 L' F L F2 U B2 L2 F2 L F U L2 U R2 U' R2 L' D2 B U 
B2 D' B2 D' U2 R' U B' D2 U R' F D U' L R' U R' L2 F2 L F' R2 F2 L' 
U2 L R' B2 L' F2 D F L U2 R' U2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 L2 D2 R' F U2 R' D' B' 
F2 L' R2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' B' F2 L R2 U2 D' R' D U' B2 R2 L2 D B F 
L D U' F2 L B2 F' L U2 R' F B R U B' F2 D' B' U L2 R2 U L D U 
F2 U' B' D2 F D U' L' D L B' D2 R2 F D2 F L' B2 D' F' L2 F2 U L D2 
B' R2 U2 B L' B' R L2 U2 L' B2 F D U L' D' R F' R2 U' L B2 D' F2 D2 
U R L B R B' D' U2 F2 U' F2 L R2 F2 D2 L' D U L' B R2 B R L' D2 
U2 F' U2 R' D R B F' L' D2 U' F2 D2 R D' B D' B2 F R2 B L' D2 L F 
B U' L2 D' U' F R2 B2 U2 R2 F L U2 B' L' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 F R F L2 D 
R2 B' F2 R2 D2 B L D B R2 F D F' U R U2 D' L2 B U D R' B' D B 
D' U R2 F D' B D2 F R L' B2 L' F2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 F' U' 
D2 B F R L B2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 B' R D2 R2 B2 R B' U F2 B' 
U L2 U' R' L' B2 F D2 R2 L' F2 L' B D R2 U L2 D L2 D' L F2 R' L D' 
F L' U B' R' F' R B' R2 B2 D B2 F' U' R D2 B2 U' D2 F2 B D' B L2 D2 
U R2 U' B' L' D L' R2 U2 B2 F U F2 L R' B D2 B' R2 B2 D R' B2 U2 F2 
L' U2 F U' D2 B F D' U F2 U D' F2 B D2 F2 U2 D' L2 B2 L U' D' R D 
R F L' U R2 F D2 L2 R2 B' U R F' L' U R2 B2 R2 L2 F' D L' U' B2 F' 
L' B2 U R' U2 D2 B' F2 U F' D' L' F L2 U' D R' U' R2 D B2 R D R2 D2 
R' F' R2 B R2 F U' D2 L U2 D' F' U R2 D F2 D' R F2 R2 F2 B' R B' U' 
R' D2 R' D F2 R' D L R F' B D' F2 L' U' L' D2 U' B' D2 F2 L2 B' D' F' 
D' R2 F B' R L2 F R2 U F' U L' F2 D2 U2 R2 D' U' L2 U' B' L R U2 B2 
B2 F2 U R' F' B' U F' U B' R' B2 L' R' F2 D F D L B' L F2 B U2 D' 
U' R' D2 B' U' D' R' U' L2 D2 F' B' U B' U2 L U2 D2 L' D F' B' L' U2 R' 
D' F D' R2 U' F U F R' D2 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F' D2 R F2 U2 
F L U2 L U' L2 U D2 L F2 B D2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U D F' D' F' B' L' R' 
R2 L' D' R2 D' L' R' F' U' R' D2 F2 U' D' L B F2 U' B2 R' U D2 R' U F 
B' U B D' L2 D' R2 F2 R' L' F R' L F2 B' U D' L' D B2 D' L' B F' R' 
L2 D' L2 B' R' D R2 B' D2 F2 D' F' B U2 D' B2 R' U D' B D F R2 D B 
L' F' D L2 R' D' B2 L F B D' U2 R2 F2 U R U2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 B' R L2 
U2 B' U' R D U2 F L R2 D2 F D2 U' F U2 D2 L2 F U2 L2 D B L' F' D 
U' D F B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R F' D' U' R D R2 F2 U L2 R2 F' U L2 D2 L U' 
R F' L B R' U2 F2 U B2 L' U' D2 R2 F2 D' B D' B2 F U R2 F2 R2 U B 
U L R2 F' L U R2 F' B2 U D2 B' R L B' D2 U2 L F D U' R' L' B2 F2 
B R' D2 L2 F R D2 B' R2 U D B R F L D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 B L2 U' 
U2 B' D U2 B R F2 R' D' F2 B' U' B L R2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 F D U L' D' 
F L B F' D R' F B' L' B2 L' F R' F R' U B' L D2 F2 B R F' R' D 
F L F2 D' R' D' F2 B2 R' U2 L R F D2 U' L' F L B' F' R U L U' R 
U F U2 R L D2 L2 B2 U' B' L' F D R F U' R U F R D' B2 L2 R D 
U' F B2 R' U B' R' L D2 B' F' D2 B F' U D2 L' F U2 F L' D2 R2 L2 B 
L F' U L' D2 B' U2 D' L' F2 U' F D' F' R' L' B D' L R B2 R B F R 
R F D2 R D' U' R' B2 D F' L' F2 L2 B R' D' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' B R B 
R' B F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D B' R B U2 B2 R U F' R2 D2 B D2 R2 B2 L R2 F2 
B' R' U2 R' U' D2 F2 U F' R2 U R L U B U B2 F2 L2 R' D' L R2 B2 U2 
R2 B2 D F U' D L2 D' U2 F L U D2 L' D F B U' L2 D' B' R' U' B2 F2 
B2 D' B' D' F' U D' F2 D B2 F2 L' R' B2 U' F B2 D B' D U' B2 D2 F2 L' 
B' D' L' R2 U' L2 F' R2 F R' F2 U' D2 L2 R' D' F' L2 U' B' U L' D' R2 D' 
L F2 L' R' D2 U2 B' F' R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D' U' L2 R' D' U' F2 B2 R 
B' R D2 F' L D L2 D' F D2 F2 U B2 L' U' D' B U2 F' B2 R2 L' D L' F2 
D2 U F' D' F2 D B2 F D2 L' R' B F' D2 F' U' B U' L' B' F U2 B R' B' 
L B2 U2 L R' B D' U2 F2 R2 L2 U' R D R F' B' D' R' U B U' B L2 F 
F2 D' U' R B' U' D2 B' L B' L U2 D R' D2 U' F R2 U' R' L F R L2 D' 
B U2 R B F2 R2 F R B2 D L U' B' U' B L D U F' R2 D' B D' R2 B2 
L R' B2 F R B2 L' B L' D' B F2 D' B2 L U' F U L R' F U' D R D 
U' F' B D' L' F2 R' U' F' B L2 R F2 R' B F2 L U L2 R F L' B' F' D' 
R' B F L2 U' B L D B2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 U L' B2 L2 F U' F B2 R2 F U' 
L D2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R B2 U B2 R2 B' F' L R2 B2 R' U B2 D2 U L B' R 
B' R' B' D' U B R2 D2 U L2 B D F2 U2 R B2 R2 L' B' F2 R' U' L R' B2 
F B2 L2 B2 F' L R' B2 L2 D2 R D' B L' U2 D R2 F2 U' L F2 B L' R2 F2 
F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F' B R2 D' F L2 D2 R2 L F2 U2 D2 B' U2 B2 
U D2 L' U2 L U L F' U D B R' B' D R' F' D' B' F' U L2 B2 L2 R U2 
F2 R' L2 B2 U' B2 L R' D2 F2 D B2 R F2 D R' B R2 L' U R2 F' L' F' U' 
R2 B D2 F' D2 L' R' F2 D' F' B' D F2 U B L F B2 R F B2 U2 D2 F' U2 
D' R' L' B2 D2 L' D U2 B' L2 B F' R' F2 B2 L' F2 L2 D F2 R2 U L' F B2 
L U2 B2 R' L U2 B2 U L D B F' U2 R2 D L' U D L' U' B' D R2 F' R' 
R2 B' F2 D2 R2 B' D F2 R2 U B2 D L R2 D' B2 F' D2 L' D F' U2 D2 B L2 
R F U2 F2 D2 F R' U' B2 D R' B F D U' F R' F2 B L2 U L' U2 B' U2 
L' R' F B2 L' D B2 F D2 F2 L' R2 F D' L' U R L U F' R' D' L' B' D2 
F2 L U' L B L' R D' U L' D2 F' B D' U' B' D2 U' L' B2 L F' L2 D B 
D2 R F2 B L' D L F2 B2 R' D' R' U B2 F U F B L2 F2 R' F' U D' F' 
L F R B' D U B2 R2 U2 D B F2 L2 R2 D B' F R2 L' B F' U2 F L' D 
F' B' U' D' F' L B R' F B' U B U2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 L F' R2 B2 R' L2 F2 
B' L' R F B' D2 U' R' B2 R F' L B R D2 B2 U' F' L B' F L R' U' F' 
R2 F R' L2 U R F L' U2 D' B2 F2 U' D' L' D2 L U2 B' D R' B' F2 D' U 
D2 F' B2 L' D2 F' B' D L2 F' B' U2 D2 R2 U2 D2 F' U2 F R2 L D R D' R2 
U2 F2 L' U D' L' D F2 D' F' B' D' U' L F' D2 U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 R2 U' D' R2 
R D2 L2 R' U' R' F2 L2 R' U D2 L R U' F2 L D B' D2 R' D2 U2 F D2 R' 
U' R' U D' F D2 B' D2 R2 U R L' D R B' F2 L R' B R L U' F' U2 L2 
U R2 F B L D' F' L2 B R2 L D U2 L B2 F' D' F2 D2 L2 U D2 L U' F' 
R' L' U2 L' D2 F' R B F' D' U R D' L2 B' D2 U2 R' U' B2 D F D2 R B' 
B F U R2 L' B2 L2 B' U2 F2 L' F D' L2 D2 U L2 D2 U L' B2 R' B' U2 F' 
F U2 F2 D' L R2 U2 R2 B L F2 L2 U D2 R' U' R2 D F2 D' U' R' U' F L 
R B2 L' F B D' L2 U2 R' B' F L U2 R' B' F' U R2 D2 R L2 D' F' D2 B 
F' L2 D2 L' B' U D F' D' B2 F2 U' R D2 R2 D2 R U2 D B2 D' L2 R' F2 U' 
D2 F2 R F L' F D' U F' L2 B' F L2 F D2 F' L2 R F B' D2 F' R2 B U' 
D' U F2 U' D2 L' F' D B' F U R U2 R2 B R' B U B' F L' D B L D2 
F D' F2 B D2 B2 F' D R F B' D2 B' L F U' B' L' R F' L' R2 F2 R' F' 
U' L F2 D' B' F U2 D' B2 L' U L2 U B2 D2 R2 D L2 U D2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 
R2 L2 U2 R2 B R B' U' L U' B' D' U2 R2 D R B U2 F' U2 D F' U2 B2 U2 
D U2 L' R2 D2 B' R F' B' R2 U L' U2 F R B' L R2 F' B L D' L2 D' R2 
L2 U2 R' U R2 F2 U L U F B R' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' D F2 U' B' F U2 D2 
B2 U B L' R2 U' B' R' B2 F' U2 R2 F U' B' L R U2 B2 D F B2 R' D2 B' 
L' U B' L' D R U2 F B' D' R' L' D' B' D F' U D2 L' D L' D2 R' F2 U' 
D' B' F' L' B2 U B' D2 F' L2 D' F2 L' F R F U B R B' D2 U F2 B' U 
D2 L' U2 R L2 B U' R' U R F' U2 B U' B R2 F D U' B F' R2 D2 L2 U 
D' R' L B' F2 U2 F R2 L2 U' L' U2 F L2 F2 L B' R B D2 R2 F' D' F2 D 
F' L2 F D U2 F B2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 L' U B D2 R L2 D' U F U R2 U2 D 
D U2 R2 F B' D' F' R2 F D L' B2 F2 D' B F' R D' B2 U' F B2 D' L2 D' 
R' D' U L2 D L D2 L' D L2 D2 L2 B F D' L' D' B U' B' L B F2 U B 
B2 F2 L2 F' B2 L' D2 F' U F U' F U2 F' L2 B D' B' D L U R2 B2 U' F 
R F U2 B2 R' U' F2 B' D' F2 L' U R' B' L U2 R D2 U L D' B2 R2 U' L 
D2 B F2 U' L' B' F' L' D2 L B2 R U' R F2 D' L U' B2 F2 R F L F2 R 
D L' U' F' D2 F U2 R L' U' D R B2 U' L2 B R B' R2 D R2 B' L2 B F' 
B R2 F' D B' F L F2 L2 U' B' D F2 R2 F' B' L2 R2 F' R2 F' L2 F2 R2 D' 
R2 F' R' F D B L2 B' R B' R L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D2 U R F R U' D F' L 
L B' U2 D2 L D B2 F D' B F U R' B2 U2 B2 D2 R' U' R' U2 B2 F' L' U2 
U' R2 L' D' F2 D2 R2 F L' B2 F2 L2 B2 F' U2 D L' U2 L' U' L U' F2 B' L 
R' F' L D B' D2 U2 B2 D R' D F2 B' L' U' L' B2 L' B D2 B' F2 R U' D' 
F2 U F B' R F L2 R2 D' B D R2 B' R' L' U B' D2 F R2 U' D' B U D' 
D2 B2 F U' R' B2 D2 U R B2 R' B D B' D2 R L' F2 L' F B2 R B' L F 
B R F' U2 L' D R' L2 D2 L2 R B L2 B' R' D' R2 B U R' U2 B' D' B2 D 
D' F R2 B2 L2 U' L' F2 R' F' L2 U2 R D2 L' B2 U2 D R' B2 R' B2 L' R2 F 
B' U' B D2 B D2 B U R' L' D2 F R' B F2 R2 U' B D2 R' F2 L D' R2 D2 
L D' B L' U2 D R F R B2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 F' R2 B' D F' D2 U R2 B' D' 
F' R F2 D2 B R2 U F' U2 L' R2 U2 L F R F2 U B' L' F2 D2 L2 F' B2 R' 
U' F R2 B L B L U D' F' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 L' F' D2 L D2 F L2 F B2 U' 
L' U2 B' U L' D' R2 B R D' R2 F2 D' R' D2 B2 L R F' R' F2 L' F2 D2 F 
F2 R' U D' R' U D2 R' L U' B' F' R L U' B L F2 L U F2 U' F' L2 U2 
U' F2 R2 U D F D' F' L U' L' F2 B2 D2 F R L2 F' B L2 F L F2 B L2 
U2 R' D U2 R2 L B L2 B2 U D B' U' F2 L F2 R L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R' 
L F' B U2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 L' D R D' R L D2 U L B U B' L' D L B 
F' U' F2 D U' L' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L' R2 B R L' U' F' B' L2 F2 D L F2 B 
B F' R D2 R2 L' D' B2 U2 L F2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 B F' R' F' U2 F2 D F' R 
D' F' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 F' B2 U' R L2 B D2 B' U' R' F U D F L' U' F2 B 
U' R' U F2 U2 D2 R F' R2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 B' D' L R' B' F L2 R D U' R 
D R B2 L R' U D F U2 F' R' F' D2 L2 R2 B F2 L' R' U2 L' F' R2 F D2 
F2 B2 L' U L2 R' F2 R' F2 D L2 R' D R' L2 B R U' L2 U R' L' U B U 
R L U' F' L2 F' B2 U2 F B' R U2 B2 R U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' R' F' B2 D L 
F2 D L R' B2 R2 U2 L U B2 D' F B' L D' R' D2 R' F2 L D U L' U R' 
R2 L' B' U F B R' U L' B2 F U' F' R' F2 R L' F2 R' L2 F' D B L R2 
F U2 R' B' D R2 D2 B D2 L D2 R L' F2 R' D2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R' 
B U' D B F2 R2 U2 F D F U B2 L2 U' F' B2 L B' D2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' 
B2 F D R2 U2 B2 D' F L B2 U R B' F2 D' U R' F' R' U' R2 F2 U' F L2 
B2 F' R2 D2 R L2 F2 L' U2 B2 R D R2 B' L' B2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 B D2 U B 
U2 L R2 D L B2 L2 R' B2 F R L U R2 U2 R B2 D2 U F B2 L U R2 B 
D R2 F' D' F' R' B2 R' D' B' R' D F' R' U D B' L2 R2 U2 L U D' F2 R' 
D' R2 L B' U' R' B2 F2 L' B' R' F2 D' F' B' R' L2 B U2 D' L' U' B F2 L 
L' R2 U' F2 B R2 L' U' D' B U2 D2 L' F2 D U F' U2 R U2 F L' U R' L2 
U' B' D2 L2 D' R2 U D' R2 F D U F2 R' D F2 U L R2 B' F2 R B L D 
R2 D2 U R2 F D2 R U D' F U2 L2 D U B L' B2 F2 U D2 R' B R' U' F2 
U2 B L2 D' L U F' D' R2 B R' F' L' D2 R U F D2 L R F L2 B' D F 
D L2 U R B U' B F2 D2 U' L2 B' F' D' U2 B U2 D2 F2 D' U2 L' F R' D' 
D' B2 F U' L2 U2 R2 L' U' L B F L R' B' L F' D' U2 R' F L D2 L2 R2 
D' F2 D2 L U2 B' U R B D' R2 B' D2 U B F' D2 B R' F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 
D' R F2 L2 B2 D U' R' F U R' F2 U R B' U' R D R' U' B F2 U' B' R 
D2 L F L F' U2 R F D U B2 D' F L F' U D R2 U2 L U B' D B' U2 
B2 D2 U' F2 U' L B2 L' F2 L' F' B R D2 R2 F L2 D' B R2 L2 B' R' B L 
B2 U F' D' F U' R' B U' B F' L B' R' F' B' L2 F' B R' U2 L B2 F2 L 
R2 D' R' F' U2 L U D F B' D' F U' B' R D F2 D2 R2 F2 U L' D F B' 
B2 L' D2 L U2 F' D R D' R' B2 R B L' R F2 B2 R L' B2 F2 D2 B L' B 
U2 R' U L R B2 U' R' L' D L D2 R D2 R' F' B' D2 U F D2 L' F B L 
R2 L B2 D B' L2 R F U B2 R' F R' L2 F2 U F2 D B' U' B' F D' R U 
D F' U' R' D B2 U2 D2 L' R' U' R F2 D' U2 F R' F2 L' B' U2 F D' R2 U' 
B' D R' F' U R' L' F2 U2 L' R2 U2 D L2 F' U L2 D B' U' L2 U F U D2 
D U' B D U' B' R F2 D2 B L2 R2 B2 U2 B' D U B F D R B2 F2 R D' 
B U R2 F' L D2 L D' B R2 F R' B2 F L' U F L U R2 D2 R2 L B F2 
R2 D2 F' U' L D L2 B D B D' U2 B2 R B D2 L2 U R' D' R2 D2 F2 B2 D 
F' D' R D' B2 D' B D2 R D' U2 L' U D L' B2 R2 U2 R2 L F R2 D F' D 
U R F' D' F U' R L U2 F L F D' B' U B' U' F L U B' U2 F L' R2 
U F R U2 B2 F U L' U2 F' D2 U' L B' L D2 U2 L2 R F' D2 U' L2 R F2 
L2 B U2 F D2 B U2 R F2 L' B' F2 R2 D2 F D' R2 D' B' U' L' R2 B D' B' 
B' R2 B' R2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 D' U' F L D2 U2 B' R2 F' B2 D2 B U B 
L2 B2 L' R2 B D2 U' R' U2 D' L D B U' F L D' R U' B' R U2 R' F2 U2 
U2 F2 L2 B' D' U L2 F' B' L' B R D2 B2 U2 R D B' L2 D' F2 R U R B2 
B' R L B' F' R2 B L U R' L' B D' U' R F2 U L2 D L' U' D2 F2 L2 R 
R F L B' R' B2 R2 F' U' L R2 F' D2 U2 F' D' F' U2 R2 F2 U R' U' R D2 
U2 R L2 U L R' B2 D2 B2 F R2 D2 U' R2 D' U R2 U' B L2 R U R L U2 
R' L2 F' R2 F U L R2 D' U2 F2 B' U2 D R' F R U2 F U' D' B' F R D 
U' L2 R' F U' B2 D2 L2 F R F' R L' F B L2 B2 D U B2 L2 R2 D' F B' 
L R2 F' R F B' U L2 U F' B2 R F D U' R2 D2 L2 R' U' L2 B2 U' L R' 
F' L2 U D L B L2 B R F B D2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L' U2 F R' L' F2 R2 D2 
F L R2 B' F' L2 D2 U2 B' D R L2 D2 B L R' U2 R2 L' B D L' R D' F2 
F B2 U F2 L R U2 D2 L B2 L' B2 D' U' F L2 F' R2 U' L' F L' R2 F B2 
U R2 F' U' R' L' U B' F2 D2 L2 F D2 B L2 F' R L U2 D' B L' U' B' L2 
D F' L F' U B2 L' F R' D F' D' L' R2 F' R' B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 D2 
U' L2 F B2 R' B2 F U' F2 D2 L2 B2 F' R F' R D' R F2 L' B L D' R2 L' 
B2 R D2 L2 B2 F' U' B' F' L U2 L2 D' B2 L' U D L2 B L B' U' F' U R 
D2 U R F D B F' R F' U D' B2 R' U L' D2 F' L' D' U2 F D2 F B L2 
R F' D R B' D L R2 F U L2 R U B' D2 L2 U2 B' F2 D2 B' U D' R D' 
B' R2 L B2 R U' F2 D2 L2 R' D L2 B U L D U2 L F B' R' F2 U' F' U2 
F' D' F L2 D' R L D R' U F U' D2 F2 L2 D2 R' U R2 B' R2 U2 L' D2 U2 
D' R2 F2 B2 U2 L' R D' F L2 R U2 F' U' R2 L U' B' L R2 D' R' F2 R' U2 
F R2 L D L' U' D2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 B' L2 D U' F2 D' L' U' R2 F R2 U' R' 
F' R2 B2 D L R' F2 U2 F' D' R B U' D2 L B D2 R' L' B U' R2 U2 R L2 
B D B F' D2 U2 B' U2 F L2 U F2 U' R L U2 D' B' D' U L U' D' L R' 
U2 B2 F2 U' L2 R' U2 D2 F' U' D L B U2 R D2 U L U2 F D L2 B' F R2 
R L B L' R' B2 U2 D2 B' U B L' F2 B' D2 U L B D2 L R U L2 F U' 
D' B' R' F' D2 L B' R' L B F L R2 U L2 R F B' L2 D' F' U L B' R' 
D B F2 L2 R2 U' R L2 U' R2 L F L U2 F L' B' R' D' U B2 F' L' F' R2 
D2 B' D' B2 R2 U D' L2 F' L' D' B2 F L U' B L' U F' D' R' B2 L' R' U2 
D2 R U2 L F2 L2 F2 L' R F' U D2 R2 B F L B' D2 L R F D' L' F2 U 
U R2 U2 R B R2 B' D L2 B U D' L' D' U' F B R' D L' F2 R B R' U 
D' U2 F B2 D2 B' F' R' B2 R2 L B R' D L2 U2 L' B2 L F R U2 L' D U' 
F2 U2 F D B2 R' B2 F2 D B2 D2 R D2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 D' L R' U2 B' R' D' 
R' U R2 B2 U L' U2 F' L2 R2 D L D2 L' U' B D' L B2 U2 B2 R U' D L' 
L2 F L U' R2 L2 D2 R' D B' L' U R' L2 D2 L2 D' U2 F' U L' F' B' R' B2 
L F2 R2 L' D F2 U2 L2 F' U' R B R' D' B F' D U' L2 B2 D2 L2 F' R' F2 
L' F' U L' B' L' F' R' U2 F B2 U' B2 F R2 B' F L' D' F2 D L2 R D' B' 
U L R2 U' F L' R2 U' D2 R2 F2 L2 U L B F2 D R' U2 F2 L R' F2 R B2 
R2 U2 R2 L D2 L' F' U' D L' F U F2 B' U2 D' F R2 U R2 D' F' D' U2 L2 
L' B D2 L' U B' L D' R2 F B2 D2 F2 U L B' D2 L2 F D2 U' B2 D' R' F 
L R' B' R' D' F D2 B F2 L U2 F R B' L F' D' B U2 B R L' D2 B L 
R' D B' F' U2 D' B R' D U2 F R2 U R2 L' F' D2 F D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D F' 
F R2 U D' B R' U2 R2 U D2 B F2 D2 U' L' B D' F' R L F2 U' D' L' R 
U2 D2 R' U D B D F' R D R2 B D' B' R U D' F L R2 D2 L2 B F2 D' 
R2 L2 F2 U L' F R2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 L' D U B D U2 B2 F L2 U F U' R' 
R' F U D2 R' F2 D' F' L' F' L2 B L2 U' F R' U2 B2 D L' D2 U R' B2 D' 
R' B2 L' F' R2 U B2 U R L' D2 U2 B2 D L2 U F U2 B R' B' R L B F2 
R' F' U F2 B2 L' R U L2 B2 F R' F2 B D2 B2 R2 B' L B2 U' F' L D2 L2 
D L' D2 U' F B U B D2 L D2 B2 U' F U2 F U2 L' U2 L2 F' B2 R2 L2 D' 
F2 D L B' U2 D2 L R D' R2 B R2 F' L' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D U2 R' 
U R L' D' U' F' D2 B2 F R U2 R2 U F2 U F' B' U L B D' B2 L2 R D 
B R' B U' R' F L' F2 D' F' D B' U B2 R' F U' L2 R' U' R F' U' F' R2 
F2 B D' B2 L U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F D' L F L2 B R2 U R2 L' B' R D2 R' F' 
L B' D2 B' D L' D2 B' F U' L2 D' B2 R' F' B' L F' D2 B L' B D2 U L2 
L B' U2 L' F' R L D' F2 D2 B' L F' D U2 F' U2 D' L' U B F L D2 B 
F R' L' U D L B2 R' U' R' D' F D' B L2 F' D' L2 R F2 B L F2 U2 F2 
R2 B R B2 D' R' L' D' F2 D2 B L2 B2 R' U' L2 B' L B2 U' R2 D2 U F' L2 
U B' F R2 U B2 U2 B R' U L2 R' F B' R' L2 B F2 U' D2 L2 B F' U L2 
L B' L2 F' L F D2 L B L2 F' B2 D U L' D U R' U2 D' L R' F2 D F 
R' F2 R2 L2 U D R2 L2 F U F D2 B2 L F D' B' L2 F2 B' R' U' F' L2 R 
D' F' R' L' B2 F L2 R B2 U R' B L F2 L' D' U B' D R2 F' R D F D2 
B D' R L U2 D' B' F R2 B L2 D' F D2 L2 R D R' L' B R2 U2 B U R 
U' L2 F2 B L' R' B U2 F' U F2 R' U2 D2 B2 D R D' U F2 B' R L2 U' D' 
L B' F R' D2 L U2 R B R' B U' R2 B R F R2 D' B2 U2 F' B' U' B' L' 
L' B2 D' R' B R' U2 L2 U B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R' U' D' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 L' F' 
D2 L D2 U R U' R F2 B' R U2 B2 D L' R2 F L U R2 L' F2 R' D' B F' 
B F2 L' F D2 U2 F U D' L' U2 R B2 R' D' U' L B2 D2 U' L U R2 B D' 
F' R D2 B2 L' R D' L B' L' U' B D' L B R' B' F' R' B2 D L U R U2 
R2 D F2 U' F' R' B U2 B R2 U' F' U2 D R' D2 R U R U2 R2 D' F2 B' L2 
D2 F2 B2 U B2 D' R' B F U' L' U' B L2 R B2 L U D' B R2 B L' D2 F2 
U' R D U2 L' D' U2 B' U2 D R2 B' L' R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 R' U B' D2 U2 F' 
B2 R F' U2 L2 B F2 D2 L' R F L D2 U R' B L' D F2 D U F' R L2 D 
B2 U R B' F2 R F2 L' U L2 U2 R' U' D' B2 L2 F U R L' F R D' F B 
F2 D2 F B' D F2 D2 R D' U2 F2 D' F' R2 B L U2 D' L' B2 F2 R' U D' F2 
B' L2 R2 B L2 R B2 D2 F' L' D' R L F' U D R2 B R' U2 R B L' B D2 
D' R F U F U B' F2 R B D B' R' U2 B' R' D2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 F' D' L2 
D2 B2 U' L F' R F D F B' R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 L D' U2 B2 F2 R L2 F 
U' F2 L2 R D B' L2 B F' R F' R U2 R U B2 R' F L' F' D2 F' R' B' F 
U' L' D2 F2 U' R2 B D2 R2 U D B U' L2 D2 L2 D L' D L2 R D' L F2 B2 
D L2 U2 L' U B2 L R' U2 D2 F' R B2 F' D' F2 U' L D2 L2 U' F D F2 B' 
D' R' D2 B' F' L2 D L' F2 B2 R2 U' B R2 F2 L2 B' D' L D' F D' B2 U2 L2 
U' F' R2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F L2 U D2 B2 F L' U' L F' D F2 B2 D F U' B 
D2 R2 F R B D B' R' U2 L F2 U F U' F' U2 B' D2 B F' R' B2 L' F' B' 
D' F R D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B2 F U2 B2 L' U L B' L R2 D2 L D2 U L R2 
L R' D F L2 B' R2 U' B' U F2 R D2 L' R2 D' B' F2 D2 R' L2 B2 U2 D2 R 
R F' B2 U B F' L2 R2 B2 R' L B2 U2 B2 R D2 U2 F D' U2 L' F2 L2 U' R2 
D2 U2 F' D' F' D B' F D U B' R2 U L R2 D L' D' U L2 F2 R B' F L 
D' F' L2 F' D R U2 L D2 B2 R' B L' B2 U' B' U2 L2 D' B R D' U' R2 D 
B' D2 B L B' R2 U F U L' U L F' L B' D' F' D U' F R D2 R' B2 D2 
D' B2 F' R D2 R' L B' F2 L2 B' U' L' R D2 L2 D' R2 U2 R L2 U' R U L2 
D2 B2 D2 F' L' F2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 F2 U2 F' B R' F' R' D F' U2 B F' R D' 
F2 R' D R2 B' D2 U' F2 U F L R' U' B' R2 L2 F2 D F' L' U' L2 B' U' B2 
U D B L' F U2 B' F D' R' L' U' B D2 U F R' B' D2 B2 U2 D' F' L' D2 
D' L B F2 D' B2 L' F' U' L' F D2 F2 R' L2 U L2 F2 U R2 F L2 B2 D2 B 
B' L' B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D B' D2 U' B D2 L' F D' B U' D' F' R2 L' B2 D 
B U' D B' D' U B' L2 B F2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B L' F' U F B' 
B2 R D' B F2 L2 F U' F' D B2 U' B' L' F B2 L2 D' F' U2 L2 R' U B L' 
U B' U D2 F' U' D2 B' L' U' F L2 U2 D2 L' R' B D2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D R2 
L D R' B' F' L' R D' B D' F B' L' U F2 U B2 L2 R2 F2 D R B F U' 
U2 R' F R U F L R' F R U' L D' B D' L D' R L2 D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R 
B' U2 D L2 U R U' D' F R2 D L' F2 D' L2 U F2 B L2 R' U' D F L' B2 
B' F' U' L2 B U2 L' B L' D2 F B2 R D B2 L U2 L U2 B' L' F2 B L' F' 
L R' B2 U2 F2 R' D' F R L' D L' B F D' F' R2 L F B2 D B F' D L 
D' B' D' U2 F R L' D2 R2 D2 L' U2 B R2 F' U2 D R' U' R2 B2 L' D' L D 
L2 U' D' F L F' B2 R B U2 R2 F L R' D2 B L R2 B' D R2 D' L' U2 L 
U2 L' U' L' R D B' F' R L2 B2 R2 B D2 L B F U D' R2 B' R' F2 B2 D' 
F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' B F2 R' U R' L U2 R2 U L R U2 B2 D U R2 L U 
U' D' L B F D2 R L U L' U2 F' L' D' R' D B R' F L' U' L2 U F2 U' 
R2 B2 U L' B F' R2 U R F L D2 R2 D L' D2 B' D' B L' R D2 F2 R' U' 
B2 D' F2 D' F L2 U2 R L2 B2 R' L' U' B' D R2 D L F U2 L F2 U L D 
L D2 F' L2 F D' R B U L2 R' U D R' D2 U2 F L D2 U L D F' U2 F' 
B R' L2 F L2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' L B F L2 B2 F D2 B' D' B' R B' R D B' 
R B' D' U L D2 L2 B' F U F R U2 F L U L' R U D2 L U' B R2 D' 
U' D2 F U B2 R2 F' U R F R B' L2 F R2 D2 F' R U D2 R' B U L2 R' 
D F L' B2 L R D2 R F R' U' D L U' R' D F2 D2 U F L' R' F B' R' 
U' D' B2 F' R' U' R U L' R' D F2 R' L2 B U F2 D' F2 R U2 F B2 U L2 
B F2 L R D2 L B2 U2 B' L' R' F' B2 R' U B' U B2 D2 U' B R2 U L2 B' 
U B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U2 F U D B' U2 D F' L' D' L2 F2 U2 B U B2 F2 R2 
F' D R F2 D' U2 R' U' B2 L F B' R F2 D L2 R F2 L' F B' U D R D' 
D2 B' D U' R' B U' R' L B2 L' F D2 U' R' B F' R2 D' L R B' U2 F2 R 
F2 B U' F2 L' U F2 U2 R B2 D B F L' R' U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D' R F L 
D' L' F B2 L B D2 B2 L U2 L' F2 D' U' B' R' F U R2 F' L U' R F L' 
B L B L' F' U2 B R2 F2 R' B F' R U F R2 D' R2 L2 B F L D2 B' F' 
U2 R2 F L U2 F' L' U2 F2 L2 R B2 L2 F D L2 B2 F2 L F B L' F D2 U2 
F2 B2 L2 B' F R L B F L2 B L B2 U D' L' U' F' B' R2 L2 F' L' F2 B2 
F' D2 U2 L2 R' D' U F' D2 R' B2 D U L' R2 D F2 L' B2 F2 D' L U L' B 
R2 F D R2 D2 L2 R F2 D2 B2 F L' B R U' F B R B' D2 U2 R2 F2 L' B' 
F2 U2 D2 B' U' B U' F B D2 U L' R F' U2 F' B L F' D2 F' B' U2 R2 D 
F D L R B' L U' L' B' R B2 U D L R' B' F' L' D L2 U B D2 L F2 
R2 L B2 D B' F2 D R2 F' L B' L' R' U R' D F' U' D' F' U D' L2 R2 U 
L2 U' D' F' U B U' L' U2 F U2 B' L2 D R' F R2 D' L2 B D2 F D' R2 L2 
F' D2 R' B2 D2 F2 B' U' D2 B U' L2 B' R B U2 R L' B F2 L F2 R U D2 
L B' D2 B' U2 B2 L R D F' R' U' B' D2 B L U' D F' U R B F2 D2 R 
F L D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U' R F' D' L B' L R F2 D L F L D' B2 U D' L2 
R' F U' B' D2 U R2 F B' L2 D' R2 U' D2 B' R U' R' D R2 U2 R U' B L2 
L R2 U2 D2 B2 F2 U' R' F B2 R B D' U' F R D' B U2 L R F2 B D L 
L D F' L' B D' F U2 F2 R L' U D' B2 L2 F' U' B2 L B2 R2 B' R2 U F 
D2 U' R2 B' L F' U' B R B U B' U D' L2 F U L F' R L B F' R D' 
F' L2 F R L2 F U' F U B2 F2 R D L2 B' D2 R' L' F U' B' R L' B' U' 
B2 D F' R2 F D' F2 U' F' L2 R2 D2 U' R' L D2 R' B' R2 U2 F D U B2 D 
F' B2 U' F2 R' D2 F' B2 R' F' B2 U R' L B' L R' D2 U B' D' F U B' R2 
D' U2 L D2 R2 B F U F' L2 B2 L' B2 D' L F L D B' U2 R' U' L2 F L 
D U' B U' D L2 B2 U2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B L' U D2 R' B2 D2 U R' L2 
U' D L R2 F2 U B L' D' R2 L2 U2 D' F' B2 R2 B2 U' F L U R' L' F' L2 
U R' U F' U R U2 D' L F L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 B' L2 R2 D' R' D B' L' R' F2 
B' D2 F B' U2 L F L' B U R F' D L2 U' F' B' R' B U L B D R D 
B R2 D F D' L D2 B2 L2 R D R B D F2 U2 R2 L' U2 L R U' F2 R D 
D B D2 F D2 U F' L F2 L' R U D L2 B R U2 D' R2 L' D L F' L2 R2 
D' U' B2 U' D2 F' R L B R D' B U2 R2 F' R L U2 D L' D2 R L' B' L2 
D U F2 D2 F' B' R U2 B F2 U' L2 B D' L2 B F R L' F R' F2 R F' U 
D' R U F L2 R' U B' U' D' B2 R' U2 L2 B R2 L F L' F2 B' R U R B' 
L F2 B L U2 B' R2 U2 F B2 L' R' B D2 F2 L' F U F2 L' U2 D2 L D B2 
R2 L2 F U F L' R B' L' U2 B F' D L' F R2 L' B' U' B R U2 L U D' 
U2 D2 L' U' D2 B U' F R2 B D R2 U2 D B' D2 L2 B' U' R U F2 L2 D' L' 
U R' F' B' U2 R' D2 B' D' R' B2 F' D2 B' R' F2 U F2 U B2 D U' B' F L2 
R' B R L' F' R B2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 U' D L' B' L2 D F B2 R D F B' R 
D' B L R' B L' U2 F' R' U B' R2 L B' D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F' R' U2 L2 F' 
F2 R' L' D L2 D F' L F B' D2 L2 R' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 B U2 D' F' B' U' D2 
U L' B D2 L' F' L2 B2 D B' F2 U' D2 B2 D R2 L2 F D2 L' F B' U D2 F 
B R D' L2 R U2 R' U2 F L2 D U2 L D' B2 U' R U2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D' 
B' L2 B L U B2 U2 D' L2 R U B2 L U2 D2 B U2 B2 F2 U2 F L' R' F' D2 
L D2 F D' B2 F2 D' L2 F R U2 D2 R' D2 F' L' D' R D' L B' U2 B2 D B2 
L2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 L U L R' B2 R F2 L' D2 B D' B2 F2 U2 D2 B U' D2 R 
B2 U R D F2 U2 R' B2 L' U' L D B L B' D R F' U D2 R F L2 D U' 
F U' R F2 B' R L2 F B2 L2 B' L B' D R2 B L D2 L2 F' D2 R2 L F D2 
F2 D' R B2 R B2 D B' R' B D' R' L' F R' F' U' R U' R2 F R' L D2 R' 
F' U2 L D U' L2 F U' R B2 F2 L' B' L' F' R2 F D R U R F2 D' L' B 
R' F2 U2 L D U R L' U2 D R2 D L2 B F D' F2 U F2 D B' L' R2 B' F 
L U2 F L' U B' D' L U' R' F2 B2 U2 L F2 B R' F2 R L' D U R B2 R 
D R' L F B2 R D' L2 F' L U' B2 U' B F' D2 U F' U2 F' R2 L F' R D2 
D2 F B U2 F' R B R' L2 D' R2 U R F2 L' R' F2 U D2 B D2 B R2 D F' 
F B R' B' R F' L' D' F2 B L2 B' F2 R' D R2 D B' F' R2 L D L' D' L' 
B2 F' R2 U R2 U2 B U B2 R2 B' R D2 F2 L U L F B U' F2 U D' L' B 
R L B F L' D B R2 B' F2 L2 F B2 R2 F D2 L' R2 D2 U B' U B' F2 U' 
L' B F D L F' D' L' D2 L' U' B D2 B' U2 F' R2 F R F2 L F U F L 
D' L U' F' D2 L B L' U' R' L2 D F' B' L U' F U2 L' R' U' L B' L D 
F R2 B L2 R2 F2 B2 L D F' R' F L' U2 R B2 D2 R' L' B' L F U2 B' D 
B' U2 D B2 R2 L B' R2 U L F D F' U' B' L F' B L' D F R F' L F2 
U R' L' B2 F2 R U2 L F2 R' U2 F2 B' R2 F' L' U2 D2 L2 D F' L2 F U2 D 
B' D2 U' F L' U' F2 D2 U2 R' L2 U F' L B' U' B2 D2 F' R F' U F' U B2 
U2 D' R2 L' B' F D2 R' L' F B U' R2 L' B U2 R F R' B D' U2 R' U B' 
L2 R U B' F U2 L U D2 L' D' R2 U' L' B' L' R U2 D B' R2 F R2 U2 L' 
R' F D2 U' B R F2 B2 R2 F2 L' F B L2 R U' D L2 F R B2 D2 U' L' D 
F2 R' D' U R2 B' L2 D' F B D2 F2 B D2 F U D' B U2 B' L R F D L2 
D' F' D' R' D F U2 R' F D2 R' D U2 R2 F2 R L B F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 
B U' D2 R2 D' R2 L U' R' B2 D' U' R' L' F2 R2 L2 F R D U' L2 B' L' R2 
F2 U' D' R2 L2 F U' B U' F2 L D' F D B R2 U2 F L' R D U F' R' D 
D L D2 R2 D' F2 U2 D' B F U' D' F R' B F2 R2 U' D' L' R' U2 D2 L U 
U D B2 U F D F' U D' L2 F D L R' D F R2 B2 R F2 L' U' B' R' D' 
U D F R2 U2 D2 B' L' R2 B' F L' R' D U L F' R2 B' R' F B' U R' F 
D2 B F2 D2 B' U2 R2 U L R2 F' R2 B2 R' D' U2 F2 D2 B R U B' F' R U' 
U B U' R' L U' L' R' D2 R2 L' F2 B' L' F2 B' L D B2 R L U' R2 U2 R2 
L R' D B2 R2 U' D L B2 D R B' F' R2 U R2 L2 B2 L' F' R' B2 U' F2 U2 
B F R F' B U D R F' R2 B' L2 F2 B R' U' F' B2 D2 L U2 F L D2 L2 
L D L2 U' R2 U' B U2 R' D U2 B' D L' R U' R2 F U D L' B' D2 R' L2 
D' U' F' D' L2 F' B2 R U L2 R B2 D' L B' F2 D R D2 L F2 D' B2 F' R 
D' R' D' L F2 R U' B R' U2 L' U L F L' D F B R D' R' B U D2 F' 
B' F R2 U2 L' U B2 D' R2 L' B' D2 B D B L2 U2 R2 L F L' B U' L' F 
F2 B' U F D R U2 L' D' R' F' U' L D' U2 B F D R' F U2 D2 L U D 
F U D2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F' L D' F' D' L' B U2 D B2 R2 F' D L R2 U' D 
F2 R2 F2 L B D' B' U' D R U2 D' R B' D' U2 L2 D2 R' D' U' F2 L' R D 
L2 U' L' D2 U' L B R' D R U R2 F' D U R2 U B2 R F2 U B D2 B' U2 
L' F' U' R' F L2 D2 U L2 D' F2 R' B' F L' R' F' U2 L2 F2 R' B L2 B' D 
B2 L' B' D' R2 L2 D2 L' D' R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 R' U L' R' F L2 B2 L' F' L' 
F2 R D U' B' L' F L' F2 R U' D2 B2 D2 F2 B L' B U L' U' B F' L' D2 
R' F' B' R F2 L2 F2 B D F2 U' B' D' R L D2 R' U2 D L2 R2 D B U' R' 
R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 L' R U D2 B2 U F U' R' D2 B2 R D' B' D L' U' R2 B2 
L F2 L D2 L2 R D2 F' B R L' D U' F L D' L2 F' U2 B D2 U2 R L U' 
R L' U F L' U2 D L' R2 F2 R' B' D B' U2 B2 L D L' R2 U' F' L2 D B2 
B L D2 F D' B' F2 U2 F2 D B' U L2 U L2 B R' D2 F D' L2 R F2 U' R' 
B U L B D2 R' D' R' F2 U2 F B2 L' F D2 L2 F2 D2 F B' U L' B2 U L2 
B' U' L D R' D' L' D' B' R B' L' B' F2 U2 L2 U B F2 D2 F D' R' B' R' 
L' U2 R2 F2 L U2 R' F2 L2 U' R B2 F2 L B U' F U2 B' L D' F2 L2 U2 D' 
B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L2 F U' L' R' B' U2 R L U' D R U2 R2 L D U' F' U2 F2 
L' R' F L2 R' F2 D2 U F2 U2 R L2 F' U' D2 L2 D F B2 L' R' D' B' L' B' 
R L D' B2 F R2 L2 B' F2 L2 B L D2 R U2 B' F' L2 U L F2 B L R U' 
F D2 L U L2 B D' B2 L' B' F2 R' L B U' F2 B2 D U R B2 D L2 D L' 
R F L' R D2 U2 F' U R U' L' B2 L' B R' B U' B2 U L2 F U2 R2 U B2 
R2 L2 D' B D F2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 F' B2 D2 U' B L U D R' U2 L F2 B2 
R2 L F L' U F2 B' U' B' D2 B F R' D R' F2 L2 R' F2 U' L' D B2 D' L' 
R' F U F U' F' R2 B U' F B' U' B' L2 R2 B' D U' B2 R2 U' D' B' F D2 
D' L R' B F' R' U L' D2 R B D F B R' L2 F B' D' F R2 L' B' D U2 
D B' F2 L U2 F' U2 R U L D U2 F B2 U2 B2 F L2 F L' U2 D R B2 D' 
B L2 D' R' B2 R B2 D' L2 F2 D U' L D' U2 L' F' D' B2 U2 R' D' L' R2 U2 
L' R2 D U2 F U2 D B' D2 L2 F2 B' R B R2 F' R' D R' F' U2 R B2 F2 R 
L' D L' R' F' L R2 F2 L' R' U' D2 L' F2 D2 B F R F' U2 R2 B' R2 L F' 
D' U2 L2 D F2 D' U B' U2 R' D2 F' U' F' L2 F D2 B R2 U' B2 R L2 B D 
D2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 B' F D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' R' B R2 U D2 R' D U' B' 
F2 B D' F R L' B' D2 L R U B2 D2 L' B' R F' R' B' L2 U2 B2 D2 R U 
U2 B F' D' F' D' B2 D' F' U2 F D U2 B L2 U B2 F' R2 L' D' U L' F' U2 
R2 F2 D2 F2 B' U2 D2 F' R L2 B2 D U' R2 F' L2 R B2 R2 D B D2 L2 R' D2 
F' R2 L D B' U2 R' F' D2 F L2 R' U' F D2 U' F2 B2 L' U2 L' R' D' F2 U' 
R' D' U' F' B2 L' B' L B2 D2 R' L F R2 B' D2 B' U R B2 F' U2 F2 D' U2 
D' U R2 U2 L2 D' R U2 R U2 B' U' B' R' L' F2 U D L R2 B2 R B2 R D2 
U L R B F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F D' R2 L F' D2 R D' F' B' U' B U2 L2 F' L2 
F' D B R2 B2 D' R F U2 D R2 D' U2 B R2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D2 R U' D2 
D2 F' B' R2 B L R F2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L U' F U2 D2 B R L' U F2 B' L 
L U' F' U2 R D' B' U2 F2 L R2 U' R' U' F' B2 U2 R' U' D' B L' R2 U2 L 
D2 L F' B2 D' R' D F U' L D B2 D2 B2 U2 R D2 R2 U R L U2 R' L D' 
B2 D' R D' L2 B L R' D2 B U' D' F' D B2 U B2 F' L2 D2 R F' R2 U2 R 
D2 F2 U R' D F' D2 L' B' F2 D F B' L D U2 L' R' F' R' L' F' R2 F U2 
R' B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 F2 B' L' F' B U2 B D R' F B L' B' U L U2 L2 
U' L2 U D2 L D' B' U' R' L2 U L U2 R L B R' F2 L' R' D2 U2 B' F' D' 
D2 F' R' U L F2 B' D L R B' R F' L2 F B2 U' L F L2 D2 R2 D' L' R' 
L' R2 D R' L B' F U B' F' U2 B R2 D2 L R U D F2 B U' L D2 R2 B 
U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R L2 B2 U' F' R2 F2 B' U' F D U2 L' B R U' R' F2 D' 
D B D2 F D B' D B R' F L2 D' U2 L R U L D U2 F2 D B F2 U' L' 
D' B L' D B L' B U2 D' F' B U2 B' R2 U F2 L D2 R U L2 R2 D2 F L 
L' U2 L2 B U2 D' L' U2 B R' D B D2 U L2 D B R L' D2 B2 D2 F R B2 
D2 L' D U R B' U' R2 F' U2 R2 L D L2 R' U F' L2 R' F B' L2 B' U2 L2 
D' R2 U B' F' R2 U F' U R2 B U2 R' U D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 B F2 D L 
B U' L B L F2 L U F2 U' B' D' L2 R' F' U2 B2 D B L' U F2 B2 R F' 
L B2 D R2 F' B R' L' U F' D L U2 F2 B2 L R2 F U2 L2 D2 R L2 U2 D' 
R' B' R U' D R' F2 B R L2 D2 F U F2 U2 D B L D' B2 R' U R' L B 
D' B L2 U D R2 U B D' R' B' R' F' R' D F2 D L R2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B 
U' L' B D2 R2 F' D L F2 U2 F L' B' D U' R' U' F' D' L' R B L R B 
F2 B D L' U' D' F' U2 B2 U' D' B' R' F2 L' U R2 D' L' D U' L U2 F' L 
R' B' R2 F D R2 F2 L U L' B L D2 B U' D2 B2 F2 U' F D' R' L2 F U 
F' U2 D' B2 F' U' F' L B F2 U2 B2 U2 D' B2 L U2 F L B' R' F2 D2 L' U' 
B' U' B R D2 F2 B R' L2 D2 B' R' D2 B' F2 L2 D U' R2 D B' L F' B2 L2 
F2 B D2 L' U' D2 B' R U2 R' F2 L2 D U' R L2 F2 U2 D' R' U L' R' U L2 
L U2 D F B R D U2 F2 L F' R D F' R2 D F L' D' F' L U' L' D2 L' 
U2 D2 F' L F' D' B D' F2 U2 L2 D' F L R' B' L' F' D2 L2 F B' U2 F' D2 
D2 L2 D R' B2 D F' B' R L F L' B' F U' R L' U' R B2 U2 L R F2 D 
R' B F D2 B' U2 F B U' F2 B2 L' D R2 U2 B2 R' D' U' L D' L U' L B 
R U D2 R' L D' U2 L2 B2 U' B' L2 F' B2 R D F D' L2 D2 L D' L U' L' 
U' B D L' R2 F L2 D B F2 U' B' R' B' D' L D R B2 U D2 L B U L2 
R2 L2 D' L' U2 B' D2 U' B' R' U' R' L U F2 R' F' B' R B' R B2 U2 B' D' 
B' L' D' L2 B F2 R F D2 F' U2 B' L U' D R L2 U2 D' F' R2 B' F' D' U2 
L' B2 R' B2 R2 U' F L' B L B R' U2 F L B D2 R F D' L2 B2 U R' B2 
D2 U2 L2 U D' B L2 U F D2 L' U' D2 F D2 L F' L2 U' B2 F R D2 R D' 
L' B' U B' L2 D R D' B L D' B L' F2 D R2 U' R L' F L' F' R2 B2 L2 
B2 D F D L2 F2 L' F' D U2 L' U2 D F R L F B2 L2 R F' D R' U2 L2 
U2 B2 L B U' L' U B' U' D B D U' F L D2 U2 R' L2 U B2 F L' D2 L 
D F' L2 B' U2 D' F U B' R' F L R2 U2 R F D B' R' B2 U2 R' L U R2 
L U' L2 R2 F2 U D2 F' U2 L2 U' R F2 D F L2 U2 B' F2 D' L2 U2 F R' L 
B2 U L U2 B2 R' B' F2 L' U' D2 B F R F B U2 B2 F2 R' U2 F U' B L' 
U2 D2 B2 F U2 R B' R2 D' L' R' D U' R L2 U2 R B D' R F2 R L' F R 
B L2 D2 F' U2 R2 U' D2 R' U' B2 U F D' L U D2 F' L2 F D' R' B U' F' 
D L' R' U D' L2 D R' U2 D F2 R' L2 D F' B' L' F U D2 R U2 L D2 B 
F2 L' F R2 U2 L2 F' L' R' D' R' L U' B2 U' R' U D2 R2 D U' F' U2 D' L' 
U' B' F L R' U' L2 U2 R B' F' U' B2 F L B D F2 B' R' U L' D2 F L' 
L2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L' R2 D F' R2 L' F' L U B R2 F' R U L2 R2 B 
U2 L' B2 L2 U D' F B' D2 R' D' R' U2 F' R' D U L D2 L' U2 R2 B D U2 
R F' R B F' U' B2 U B2 U' R2 D' B' L D2 B2 R2 D F' B2 R' B' F U' B 
U L' R' U2 F2 B' R' U2 D F' U R' F' B' U' R L' B D2 F2 U2 B' R L' B 
L R2 U' R2 L' F2 D' R' D L F' L B' R2 U2 B' R' F B' D' R' D U' F D' 
U' L F B2 D' F' D L2 B' U' F' D2 F2 L' F' D2 R2 U' F B2 D' L' F U F2 
U' L B2 D B' U2 R' L' D' L' B' D L2 F2 D B2 U' L U2 L' R B L2 F2 R 
L2 F' D2 F2 R2 L B2 F' D U F' L2 B2 F2 U R F2 D' B2 R2 B L B R' F 
D2 B U2 B U R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F R' U R' B' L' D' R' F' B' L' F' U D F' 
L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L' U F' L2 R' U2 F' U' F' R2 L' U2 R' F' L U F' D U2 R' 
B L2 D2 L2 F2 R L2 U' R2 F2 L U2 B L' D' R' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F U' F L 
L2 U2 B' R U' R B2 U L D' R2 F2 B' L2 B' D R B D' U R B2 R B2 R' 
L F2 U D L' D U' B' U B' R B' D2 R' F' U' D' B' U' F U' B2 D R2 F 
L2 R2 U D2 F' B' D2 U' F2 L D' F' U2 F2 D' R B F2 L2 U2 F' L' U' D2 F2 
L' R2 D2 L' U L2 U' R' F2 D2 U L U' B D U R2 F R B D L' F R' L 
F' R B L B2 L' D U2 B2 D U2 F L' U' B R' D' B' R2 D R2 B F' U L 
R B2 D' L' R B2 D' B F' R2 B F U2 B2 U R2 U' B' L F2 D F2 B U D 
D2 L2 D L F' U' D L2 B' U B' R D B2 L U L R' B2 D F' D' B D L2 
D2 R' L' D2 F2 R L F' U B2 R' U2 L2 R2 D' R' D F2 R2 D' R' D2 F D2 F 
B D' F U B' L' U2 B' F' D' L' B2 U2 R' D' U' F R D L' F2 D F' R' L2 
B L B' F' R2 B2 D B L2 F' D' B' U' B U L R U2 R' B' U' B2 D L' U2 
L' R' D2 F' U' L U L' R' D2 R U' D2 B2 F2 R D2 R2 B2 L U' B2 L' D' L' 
L2 R2 F2 B' D2 L2 D B U' D L' F R2 L' D' F2 U' B2 R B' F' D' R2 D' B 
L' B U' B2 D' R' U2 R L2 B R2 L' B R L' B' R D' R2 B2 F D2 L' D L2 
D L R' D R2 L' F2 L' F' U L2 U2 L' D' R' U' R' U2 D F D' L2 F2 L' F 
U D F' D2 R2 B F' U B2 U' D2 R' F U' B2 R2 L' D' U L' U' L2 F2 U B' 
F' U R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 L D' U L B2 F L' F2 D' U B D2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' L2 
U B R' L' F B' R2 B' F D F' R' D L D' F2 U' B' U' F L2 B' F2 L' U2 
F2 L2 R' B2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 D' R' D R2 L D U L R' U R D B2 L' R2 D' 
B' R D U2 R D' U2 L2 B D F B' L2 F D' B' U L' F2 U2 R' U' L U' R' 
F R' U' F2 B L2 U' F U2 R2 F2 R D B F2 U' F' L2 F2 R2 L2 B2 L R2 U2 
B2 U2 F' B2 R' B2 R L' B D U2 L F2 B2 D F' R2 D' L2 R' F2 R' L F2 D' 
R' F2 L B F U2 B R' L' U' F U2 B2 R2 L2 F B2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F2 D B 
F2 R2 D F R' L D B' R' U F2 B' U B2 U2 D2 B' F' D R2 U' F2 B' D2 U' 
R' F R2 L F2 L' U2 R' U D' L U B2 R' L2 F2 R' B L2 D U2 R2 F' B2 R2 
F2 D2 B2 U' B U' L' B2 D2 F2 D2 B2 F L' D2 F' B' L2 U L2 F L2 F' R2 U2 
B R D' F' D F D R' B L' F2 U' D2 L U' F' U2 F2 R2 L' D2 U' F2 U' F2 
R U2 F2 D2 B R' F2 U' F2 R D2 R B2 L2 D' L F2 L' F2 D F R' L' B' D 
U' B D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D L U' F B' L' U' D2 F B L D U B F R U 
U2 L2 F2 D R' U2 F L' R F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D B R' U' L' B2 D R B' D 
U2 B2 D' B L2 F' B' R2 D2 F2 D' L U' D2 R2 L F' R' F2 L' B' L R' B2 L2 
L' F L U' B D2 R D2 B' F R2 L F R2 U F' U F L2 B2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 
R' D' R' L2 B' L2 U' F B' L' B2 R2 D' L F2 R' L' U' D B R U' D' B F2 
U D' R L' U2 D' R' U2 R' L D B2 U2 B2 L' R D' R D' F' R' U F B L' 
U L' F2 L F2 B' U' D' F2 R2 L' D F R' F R2 L' D2 F2 R' F' L' U2 L' R' 
D2 F' L F U D R2 U F' B' U' L U F' L' D2 L' R2 B U L B' D' R' B 
D2 L2 F' B' R F L2 U2 L2 F2 D F' L D2 R2 B R2 F2 D L' B2 L B U B 
U L D' B F' R D' L' B' U2 F2 R B' D' R B2 D' U' L2 U2 R2 F L D2 F 
B U2 F' B' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F R2 D U F2 L R' D2 L' F' U' B2 F2 U' 
U2 D F R D' B U L D R F R2 F2 L2 F' L' F2 L' B U D R' L' B2 D 
U B R2 L' D' B2 F2 U' D F' B' L2 R F D2 F R2 D B U D2 F L' F2 L 
U2 F U' B2 D2 U L D' R2 L B2 D2 U' F L' U' F R L D2 B2 F2 R D' B' 
U2 B2 U' L2 R D U R' B2 U F2 R' F' L' D U' F' B R2 U2 B2 U' D F' B2 
U F2 U D F' L2 D' U2 L R D' L2 U D R2 B2 F' L' R' U L2 R F' L2 F 
B2 D2 L2 B' U' B L2 U' L B2 U B F2 L' R2 U2 F L D2 U2 B2 R' F' B2 R 
L D' L2 B2 L' D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F L' R' B F' R' L F' D' U2 
L2 U2 F' B2 L2 U B U2 R2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 F' B R' D U' F U L' R U R2 
R2 B' U D' L D2 L' U D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F' R' F' L2 R2 D2 B2 L' B' L B2 F 
B2 F2 R L' D' U' B2 U D' B' U2 B' L U' F2 L2 R D' R' L B' R B R' B 
L F' R D B' R F2 B R2 B L' B' F2 U F' R' F2 R2 B2 R L D' R2 B D 
R2 L2 U L' D L' R2 B L' D F2 D' U2 F R F' B U' F' U B D2 F2 R L' 
U' F2 R2 L F U2 R2 U2 D2 L' U2 L D' U' R2 F2 R' B F' D2 F R2 F2 U2 R 
D2 L2 F' U2 R' L U B2 F2 R2 F' U' B U2 R2 U' D R2 B U B' R' L U' R' 
D B' D L F2 D' U L D' R2 B2 F2 L2 B' R2 U' F' B R' F' D' R' B2 D' U 
F L D' F2 L' B' F U2 L' B F' R2 U L2 F B2 D' B' F' R' F' B L2 B2 L 
L' B' U L2 D2 F2 U R2 F' R B' L' B R U2 L2 R D2 R' L2 D' L U' B2 U2 
D' R2 D U F B' D L2 B U' F2 U F D2 F R' L2 U2 B' D2 R D B' R' L' 
U' R2 L B2 D R2 L2 F' U' B F D B2 L F2 U' R' B' U F2 R' L2 U' B L' 
F B' R' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' D2 L' D2 L2 D' U2 L' B' F L F' D B2 R2 D B2 D 
R2 D' U2 R D F D F L U2 B2 L U2 B F U R' L' F L' R' U' F' R2 U' 
R2 U L2 B U' R2 D' F2 L' D' R2 L2 D' R L' B' F2 U' R2 F2 R' B U' F' U' 
F' U2 L B2 F L2 B L2 R' D2 U' R U' F2 U' D2 F' B U2 R U' B2 U2 D L 
B' U D2 B L U L' U2 R' F B U2 L2 U' F2 U R F D2 B2 U2 R D' L B 
R2 D2 R2 L B' U2 F2 U2 L R U' B2 U2 B' U L' R' B' D2 B2 U D F' D F2 
R' L2 B2 D' B2 U D2 F' L' U B' F D' F' R2 F' R' D2 L' D2 U' F' B' L2 R 
R2 B2 R' B F2 L2 D' R' U2 R' U' F' R2 L2 F' D R' F L F2 D2 B' U2 R' L2 
D' B2 U2 D' R' F2 L B' U2 L D U R' B R L' U2 B' D' F' U2 R2 B U B 
B D2 F' R U D' L2 B' F R D F2 B' R L2 F R2 U' L B' L R2 F B R' 
L' R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 B R' B2 R2 F2 U R2 B' L' D2 R2 B' L F D' 
L' D' U' L B' R2 B2 D L2 R D2 B2 L' R' D' B D' R' F U2 R2 L' B' U' D 
R' F L2 F2 D' F' U F B L2 D' B2 U R D2 R U' B2 R' D F B2 U' F' L 
F' U2 F B D F L B' D R2 U' B2 L' B2 D F' R' F R2 D2 R2 B' U' R2 F 
L R' F' U L' F D R U F2 L2 F2 D' U R' B2 F' L U2 L R B U B2 D 
D2 F2 U2 F L2 D' F' U2 R' L2 B' F U R2 B' D' L R F L F B' R F B' 
R' L2 U D' R' B2 L D' R F2 D2 U' L' D2 L2 D' F' B U' D2 B' L2 F R B2 
R2 F2 B D' B' F L2 R2 B F L2 D2 L B' R D2 F' U' D L' R D R2 L' B2 
D2 R' F R' B U L' U2 L R2 B D2 F L' U B2 R L2 B' L' R B F' L' R2 
R2 D U F2 U' B' D' U2 L' D2 L' B R F' U B2 L R2 B2 F' R L2 B' F2 U 
U' B' D R' D B2 U D2 L2 B2 L2 U L' B2 D2 F2 U' D' F' D2 B' R2 F2 U' F 
F2 U2 B2 U B' F2 R2 U2 B R' L U F' D' R2 F2 B2 D2 L' B' D F' D' U' R' 
L' F L' F' R L' D L2 F L2 B U2 B L U D2 R D F L' F' L R' F2 R 
D' U2 L' D U' R2 L B L D2 R2 B L' R2 D B' R' F2 R2 U F2 U' R D B 
D' U B2 D B' D2 F' R L' F R L F2 L2 U2 B2 L R F D' R' L' U2 B L2 
U B2 L' D2 U' F' R F R U2 B U D B2 L2 D2 B R' F' R L' D' U' B2 L 
L U2 D L' D2 F B D2 B' L' R U L2 B2 R2 U' L D' B2 U2 L' D' R' B2 R2 
L R2 B2 F' U2 D2 R B D2 F L' B U' F2 L' B2 U' R2 D' F U' R' B2 D' U' 
R L' F' R2 U F R' D F R2 B2 R' U2 L2 D2 R L D' R2 F2 U B' L F2 U' 
R L2 U2 L B D2 B R' B D R2 U F R B D' F U B2 F2 U2 F' D F2 U2 
D2 R2 D2 B L' D2 L2 U R L2 D2 U R L D L F2 D2 B L B2 F2 L D R2 
U2 B U' B R U' D R' B' D2 R2 D2 U2 R L2 F2 R' U F D U' B' R L B 
R F B' D' F D F R2 F2 U' L2 D' B F2 R B' F' U2 F' D B2 D' B F U2 
B2 D' U L2 F' R D' F2 R2 F L F' B U' F' R2 L D U2 B2 D R' F R' F2 
F2 R L B' D' L2 R2 F' L2 R' B U F R' L' F2 U' B D2 R U L U' F' L' 
F2 D' U2 L2 F' B' U R2 U2 F U B' F2 L2 R2 B2 D2 L B L' U F' U F2 B 
L B2 F2 U2 D F2 R' B2 U L' F L R B' R2 L' B' L2 R' B U F R' L D2 
F2 B U D L2 F2 D' L' U2 D2 L U' D2 F' U F2 R' L' U B2 F' D2 B' U2 F 
F2 L B U' L2 D B R2 F' B D U L F U' B' L F' R' D2 U F' L R U2 
U D' B2 F' U2 B2 R2 L B2 F' L2 D' F D' F U2 F2 L F2 D2 U2 L B' R' U 
R2 F2 R F' R' D' L2 R U' R2 L' D' B2 R2 F2 B U' R' D B U R F2 D' B2 
L' D F2 L2 F2 L B U2 F L2 R2 U F' R D B' L B L' B2 F L' D2 U B 
F2 L2 U' D' R' D2 F2 B L2 D L U B2 F R2 F' L' D2 F R2 L U R U' F' 
R U L F2 U' F2 L' F2 B' U F2 L' F U R2 B F2 L B R2 L' D' R2 L2 D2 
L' R' D2 L2 R F' B2 R' B' L B2 L2 D F' U' B2 D2 F' L' F D2 F' L2 D2 F2 
D2 L' B' L' F' U' F L D2 F' L' R' F2 B2 L D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R B2 
B D2 R2 B' D2 L' R' F2 D2 B' D B L2 D' R D U' F' D2 U' F D2 B' L2 F 
L' F L2 F U D' F L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U D2 B' U' F' D2 R' L2 F2 B2 U D' F2 
U F' B' L' R2 D L F2 L' D2 B2 U B F R2 U' F' D B2 F' D' L F2 U L 
F' L' U' D' L2 R2 F D' L' R F' R' F' L' U B R2 L' D U2 B R2 D U2 F' 
F' U D' R B R2 U2 R F' B' L2 R2 U' F' U2 D' R2 F R B' U B' L' U' D' 
B F D' R F L F B R2 L' B' F U B' F2 L2 F' B R B R2 L2 U D' F' 
R' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B L' F B2 R' F2 U F D' U' B' U L' U2 B U' L D2 F 
U B2 F' U' L2 R B2 L B' L B L2 B' R2 B' F' D' U L R' U' B' U2 D F' 
U F' R U' F L D F2 B' D R2 F2 D L' U F2 U L R D' U R' D2 F2 L2 
L2 F L R' F2 U' L' B D U F2 R' U' L' F' L2 D2 L' F R2 F D' R2 L D' 
R' U R2 B R2 U' D' F2 L F2 U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F2 B' D U R2 D2 U L F2 L' 
F' U D2 L' F' L' R2 B' D' R2 F' U2 R' L' F R' F2 L2 D B U' R' U L R' 
F' L D2 R D' U F2 D2 L2 U B R L' U B2 D L2 U2 B L' D' R2 L' F2 R2 
U' R' L U' L F2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' F D L' R D' F' B2 L2 R2 B R B' D' R 
B' U' D' R F L2 D R2 U2 F2 D U' L U2 D2 F2 U R2 L' B F U' L' U' L 
F' U2 D B2 R' D2 U2 B U2 D B2 D2 B D' U2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F' L2 F L' D 
L2 R2 F B2 U2 D' F2 R' B' U' F' U2 F2 B' D2 B2 R U L2 D2 B' U2 L R' B2 
B2 D' B D F L' R' D' R2 L F' R F2 R F' L2 F' D U2 F R F' B R B2 
L2 D2 U2 F R2 B' D L2 U' D L D B2 U' D' R' L2 U D2 F2 D2 L2 F R' U' 
R L' B2 L U R2 F2 U B2 L' D L' B R' D2 R2 B L' F' L B L B2 R2 F' 
F' L' R' B' U2 B F' D L B2 U' D' R D L F D' L U' L B F' U' D' R 
U2 B F R L2 U R' D R' U' F L' D2 L' D R' U' D' L U R' B2 U L2 B 
B F D2 U2 L F' B2 D' L' D U L2 B U L2 F' U2 B D R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R2 
D' B' F R' B' L F2 L2 B2 D2 U L B D2 U R' B2 R U2 F' D' L U L' F 
F L D2 F' R' B' L' D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' D2 R2 B' D L' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R 
D' U2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 D B' L2 R' U' B' R U F' D2 R2 U2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F 
D2 B' R2 F L R' D F' B U L2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 L B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B' F L2 
R' D2 B' D B2 U' D2 B2 F D L' R2 F' L2 U' R2 D2 U' L D2 R' F' D' B2 D2 
F2 R' B F2 U F' L U' R' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' L F2 B2 U2 R' D L U' B D 
F2 U2 F2 B2 R D' U F' D B U F U' L' R' U' R' D L2 D' F' D' B2 R' L2 
U2 L2 R2 F' D B F2 U D R' D U2 R L2 D F2 D U F2 D2 U B F2 U2 L 
F' B R' U2 F U' R F2 R F L' R' F R2 L F2 L' D2 F' D' U2 L F B2 U2 
L B' U2 L U F' D U2 L R2 F' U' F D2 R L2 F2 B' R' L' D2 F U B D2 
R L B' U' B2 D L D B' L R2 B D' R' D2 F' U' F R' L2 B' F2 U F' U 
R' F L2 R' D' R B F U' B2 L2 R D2 U R D2 U B' R2 U2 L' R F L2 F2 
U2 F' L' F2 R2 L2 D B2 D L F2 U2 R F2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 L' D' F D2 
B' R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R' L F2 L2 B D' F U D2 R2 L' F' U F2 L F' B2 R' 
L' D2 L' R U R' D' U' F' D L2 B' U' R' F U2 F2 B U F2 L U' R B2 L' 
B2 F D' B' U' B2 U L2 F' U' F2 L F R' F2 D L2 R2 B' D' R F2 D' L' B 
B2 F2 L' U L' B2 U L B2 D' F' R' L' F D R F U' D2 L B' L U2 D' F2 
B2 R B2 L2 R' D2 B' R' D L R D' B' L2 R B2 F R' F R' B F2 U' B R2 
B' R2 L' D' B2 L2 B2 F D' L R2 B2 D' L' F2 U2 B' R L2 B' L' B2 U D B 
D2 B2 F D B' L D L' B' U' L' D F R2 B' L2 F2 L' D' L B' L' U2 F B 
B' F2 L F' L' F2 D R2 F' D L' F' R2 F L' B L2 R B U R2 B F R F' 
U' L' B' R' L U R' U' B2 D R' L2 B2 U L R U2 D' F' L2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 
F2 U2 R2 D F2 B2 U2 B' R' L B' R2 U2 F L2 U2 D2 B U2 L U' B2 D2 R' F2 
L R' U' R' D' U' B2 D' F L2 F U D2 F2 R' B D2 L' B D' F' L F2 U2 F' 
B2 L2 R' D U2 R2 F U2 R' L2 F' U2 L U2 B' F2 L2 F R' D2 R L B U' L2 
L2 R U2 D B' L2 B2 D' B' U R' B2 F2 L' F2 L' B' F R' B' R' D U B U 
U2 B2 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 R2 L' U F' R2 B R' L U F L2 R U' L' R D' R' F2 
R2 L2 U F L' U2 D' R2 F L2 R U' D' B R B' D' R' F B D L2 B F D 
D B' R' B' U' R D U2 R L' B2 U' L R U2 L U D' L2 D2 L B U R2 L2 
F2 U B2 L U2 F' U2 D F U L2 B' D2 U2 B' U' B2 L2 B R' F' L B D2 U' 
F2 R2 U R D' U R' D' F' U L2 B2 D' R' F' U F' L2 B U2 F2 L U D2 B 
B' L' B2 L2 F2 D F U' F' D2 L2 F' R F2 R B L' R2 D U' R L' D' R' B' 
U R' U' R B2 R2 U' F2 L' D' R2 U' R2 F' B L R U2 B2 R2 F' L' F L2 F' 
F R2 B L2 B R D B D2 R F2 U2 R2 L B D R' D2 F2 R' D2 B U F L2 
F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L F2 L2 R' F D U F2 D2 F' L' F L D' B' D2 L R 
F2 R U2 D R2 U2 B R' D' F D L2 R2 F U L2 U2 F U2 B L2 U' L2 R2 B 
L2 U B' D2 B2 L' F' R D2 R2 L2 U2 D' L R' B2 F L U' R2 U' R' L' B2 R' 
U2 L2 R2 B U' D' B2 U D2 B L R' F2 U L R' B D F' B' R U2 B' R2 L' 
U2 F D2 F' B' R2 D' F' B2 D' F' R' L2 F' D L' R F2 R F' D' B' R' B' L2 
B R L2 F L' R2 U2 D B R' D2 U2 L2 U L R' F' L R2 D' R' F' R F2 B 
L' B U L2 R' B R' B' D U2 L R2 U2 L D2 L2 U2 D2 F D F R2 U2 L' R2 
U2 R D U' L' B L2 F2 U2 B' F' L' D' B F R2 L F R L D' R' D B D2 
U2 D2 L' B R B F D B U2 R2 B F2 R' L2 B L2 D B' F' D R B' D' B 
D2 F D' B' F2 R' L2 U' L' R' F' L B U2 D2 R' F2 R L' F2 D L F B' D 
F2 D R2 F2 D F L F' B R' U' B D' L2 D' U' F2 D' L' R' U' L' B F2 U2 
R2 L D' R' U2 L' F2 R L' B2 F L D2 L' U' B' F' U2 F D' F2 U B R U2 
D L D' U2 L' F2 R' B D R' F L' D' F2 U2 B L2 R' F2 U B' F' L B2 U 
D2 B F2 D2 U F D B2 L' F L2 B R' D' B2 U D L' B' U' R2 D' R' D2 U2 
F2 U F2 L F' R' D2 F L2 R2 D2 U' R' F D2 R' L D2 L2 R2 D F' B D' R' 
L' R F' D L2 U2 B2 D' B D2 F2 B2 L2 F B2 L2 R' B2 L2 F' L U R2 D2 B2 
R' L2 B2 R' U2 L' R2 B2 F R' D U' F2 U2 B' F' R B' U' L2 R B D F2 R2 
D2 U F B2 D L F' B' D' U2 R' F' L' B2 L2 F2 B' D2 R D F' U2 D R2 L2 
B D R' F2 D U' B2 F2 D2 F R2 D' R' D' L' F L D' B' D' F U' D2 R' U' 
U' D2 R U2 F' L D' U' B F2 R2 L2 B D2 R F' L2 U' D2 R D' F D U2 L2 
B' L2 B2 R' U F2 B' U2 D' F2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R' U' L' U' F D2 U2 F B' R2 
L F' R2 B2 R2 U R' L U2 B' D2 L' F2 R B' D' B2 F2 R' D' R' U2 B2 F U' 
U2 L2 U R F B' U2 L D2 F' U2 B2 U2 B2 F R L D R' B F D2 R2 U' F2 
F' D' B R' D' B2 U2 F' L' F2 B L' U D2 L B2 R2 U R' F2 D L' F' U' B2 
B2 L' B2 L2 U2 D2 L2 D' L' D2 R' F2 U2 L' U2 B' F2 U L F D U L D2 B 
R' B R L' F2 U F2 U' F' U' F2 D2 B' F' D2 F L' U2 L2 F' R L' D2 F' L 
F' D' U F L B R2 B' L F D' U L2 B R F B U2 F2 D' F2 U' D' L F2 
U' D F' R' L D' B2 D2 U2 R B D2 R' U' F R L D' L2 B D R' U2 L B' 
B' F2 L' U2 F' L D F R2 B' D' U B' U' L' B2 L' R' D' L' F2 U F B' R 
D R B' L F B2 R2 D' F R' D R' L2 D2 L2 F' B2 L' D' B' L D2 B2 R' B 
U2 B F L2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 B L' U' R U F D U2 L D' L R2 D U R U2 
L' U R' U' B2 F' U B' U' F L' F U2 R' L B' L' B D' B' D L R U L 
R' L' D' B2 F2 U' B' R D2 B' R D2 R2 B D2 U R2 U2 B2 R F2 B' R2 U2 F2 
L2 F' D' B U2 B D' B' D2 U' F R' F2 R2 D2 U' B' D L R2 F B D2 L' U' 
L R2 D R2 B' R' B' R' B2 F2 R2 B F R2 U' L2 D2 F D R B2 R2 F R' U' 
D2 F D B2 L F B2 U' L' D2 R D B' U F L2 F U' D2 F2 U L F2 L2 F' 
L B' F U R B' D F D U L' D B U2 F' U' F L2 F2 R' L F U D L' 
L B2 R U D2 B2 F' D' R2 L' B' R B2 L U2 F2 U' R2 U D2 B L2 U2 D2 F2 
R2 L' U L2 D' F' D R2 D R U' D2 R' D F U2 D2 L D B2 U2 D' R2 L' F2 
R' U2 D' F' R2 B2 R' B L R' F B D2 R' L2 B' R2 U R2 B R' D L' F' B' 
R' B' F2 D' B2 L' D2 B U2 R' B' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 D R' L' B U 
U2 B L U B D' L B F2 D' R2 F2 R' L F U F' R B' R2 D L B' D' L' 
F L' F' L' D' F B' D L2 F2 D B R2 L' D' L2 U F' U' L' R' B2 F U' F2 
B' F L R D2 F2 U R L2 F' D2 F2 L' D2 F' R D2 L' U B2 R2 B R' B2 D' 
U' D' B' L R F2 B' L' R2 U R' B L2 B2 U2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 L2 R2 F2 
R2 B' U' R2 L D F2 B D B2 D U' B D2 L2 U2 L D2 L' D2 B F L2 B2 U 
U2 D' L2 U R2 F' U L F2 D B2 L D L' D2 L' F' B L2 F' R2 D' L U R 
B' D U' F2 D U2 B' F' R' B2 R F' U L2 D2 U' B F' L' U' F L D' U2 B' 
U2 F' L R2 F' D2 L2 B' U' L F B' R B2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 B2 L2 R B2 D2 L 
F R' D' R F2 R D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F2 R B2 R L2 D R F D' F' U2 
L2 B2 U2 F2 B L U' F D' F2 D2 U2 R' U2 D' L F' U' D' F' R' B F2 R' B 
L F' L' R2 D R2 F' B' D' L2 U L2 F R D L U2 F R2 D' R2 F U B2 U' 
L D L2 D2 L' U2 F' B R F' L' U2 D' B' F R2 L U' B D' U' L2 B' R2 F 
L' B' R' U L' R2 F2 R' D' R' L B R' U' R2 B2 R L F D2 R' D' L2 D B2 
F' R2 D' F D R2 B D L2 F2 L B2 D' U2 B2 R' D2 R' L' D' R B L B U 
D2 B U R' L U F2 B' R' B L U' L2 R' B F2 D2 U F2 B2 D2 U' F R L2 
D U R2 U' F2 R' D2 L F U B' L2 F2 B' D B' L R2 F' R' F' U F2 U L2 
U2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R L' D U2 R' L B D' R2 L U' L U2 D L F L' R U' R' 
B2 L D' F2 D U R L' B F2 D2 B2 L D' B' U L' D' B U F2 U' R2 D U' 
L U' F D B' D2 B2 D' R' U F R B2 U2 F' L' D U2 B L' R B D L U2 
R' F' L' U B2 L2 U' B2 R D2 R2 U R2 L F2 D B2 U2 L2 F U' B' L' B' F' 
B2 F' R U R' L U2 L D2 U' R B L2 U2 R' D2 U L' R' F2 L' U' B F' R' 
R2 U2 L' B L2 F' R' D2 B R' D R2 D' L' R B' D' F' L2 U2 F' U2 F' D' F 
L2 U L' D U2 F' B U2 B D B2 D' F B2 R2 D L2 B' U2 L D U' F D2 F' 
L2 D2 L F U L' F' U2 F2 B' R' B U' R2 F D2 F' D2 B' U2 D' B2 R D' F' 
D' R2 L' B' D2 L' F' L R D U2 L R2 D' U B D U2 L' R' F R B2 R F 
F2 R2 D2 L' D2 L B D2 B L2 B' F U2 F B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 B' R' F R F' U' 
U' D2 B' F L2 U B' R' U' L2 F' U' R L2 B' U' L' D F' L R U' D' L' D' 
F2 R F2 R' L F2 L' F R L' B' U L' R U2 B U2 F R2 L U2 L B' D' B2 
U' D B2 U' R L U' R F2 R2 F2 R U2 L F L' B F2 L B R B R U F' 
F L R' D U2 L2 D' R' U' D B' R' B' F' R2 F B2 R2 U2 B2 U B F L' B2 
F B2 D2 R U F B' L' U2 L R D F' B L' B' L' B2 R2 B' D B' R F2 D' 
L2 R' F D2 R2 U' D2 F2 D R' L U D' B' L D' L' B F L F' U D' L' R 
D2 F R' L D' B2 F2 R2 B' U2 D2 F' L' U2 D' R' L F' R F2 D R' D2 B F2 
R' U F D B R2 B' D' R' L U2 R2 F U2 F' B' R U' L2 B2 L F U F U2 
L' R2 F' B2 D2 B D' B2 L' B' F2 R L' D' R2 L F L' D' L' F2 D F2 D2 B2 
U' D' L2 B2 R' L2 B U2 L U L B D2 U B R' U L U' B U' F2 U F U2 
L2 R2 F' R L' D F' D L' U2 L2 R2 B' D' F B2 L' R' U F2 B D2 L R' B' 
B' R2 L D2 R B' R2 D2 R B' D B2 F D2 U' R' U' R' D L F' B L F R2 
U F' B L' U2 R L U D2 L' R2 B' L F2 R B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U B' R L2 F' 
F2 U L B2 L' F' U2 D B2 U2 F' B' R D2 U2 F B' R F2 D2 F R2 F' U' F2 
L' D' B2 F2 L D2 L D F' U' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R' F' L2 R2 F2 D R' L' B2 U 
D' L' D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F R2 L2 B' U2 R2 U' F' B2 R' F B' D' L' 
R B' F' R2 B L2 R' U' L' U' D' L2 R' D U' L' B L2 D2 R' D U' B2 F' U 
R' L2 F2 L2 U2 L B' F2 D2 L2 B' D' L U F B2 U B' D U R2 B' F U R 
L D' F D2 U2 B D F' D B2 U2 D F' R B R F B' U D2 R2 F U D' B2 
U2 D L' U' D' L R B' L2 R' F R2 B L2 R2 F D F' L2 F' L2 U' F R' F' 
R2 U' L2 R B' U2 D2 F2 U2 R D L' D R' L' D2 B' D L' U' L U' B' U' L' 
B2 R L' D' F2 L B2 R' B2 F R2 U2 D R L' F2 L' F2 U' L' B' L2 D' L2 R2 
B2 U' R L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D R' U B2 D R' F' 
F D R' B D2 L2 B U2 F' L' F' U2 R D' U' L2 B' L R D2 L2 F' B D' F2 
B U D2 L D2 L B' U' B R D2 R' B2 R B2 U2 L2 F' D' U B D' F2 L' D2 
B2 U D B' L B' L2 B' U' L' B' L2 D' B2 R' D B L' F2 D' F' U' B2 L' F2 
L F' D2 B' L' F2 U F' U2 L U B2 F R2 F2 R F' L2 U F2 L' U B D R' 
L' F' U L' D F2 B2 R2 U L' F U B' F U' L2 R2 U R L' F2 R2 U' F B' 
R F' L B R F' U' B2 D B' D2 L' F2 U' L' B' D U2 F' R2 F' D' F' L F2 
F2 L U' B' U D' R B R U L F2 R' L B2 U D' R B2 F2 D R B2 R2 D' 
B' D B2 L' F B2 D2 F B2 L2 B D2 L R2 D2 U L D' F B L' D2 B' D U' 
F D2 R L D' U' B' F R2 L' D' B' D U2 B' R F2 L D' L' D L' B2 F2 L2 
F' R2 B U D' L2 F2 B' U2 R F' D2 R' L U' R2 D' R' B L2 U D F U R2 
L2 D F' B D2 F B L2 U L D U2 R U R' D2 R' L U L2 D' R L' F' B2 
L' D' U2 L B L' R' F R2 L F B2 U2 L2 D2 U' F' U R L F2 U2 L U2 B 
D2 L' D2 L D' U2 B F2 L R' B2 L2 B' L U2 F2 D F' U R' L2 B' F' R' D 
B' R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L U2 L R' D R B' U' D2 L U2 D L R' U L' D R' U' 
L F2 R' F U2 D' F' D2 B' D L' U' B' L' B2 L2 R' U R' D2 U R2 F' L D 
F U2 D F U' B' D R' D L2 U B L' B' U' D R' L U F' R B2 F2 L F2 
F2 D R2 F R2 B R F' D' F2 L' D B L' R' D' B2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 D' R' U2 
D' L B' D2 U' F' R2 L' B F2 L D U2 B2 L' B2 D' B' L2 U B D U R2 B2 
D2 R2 L F R U L' R' F2 U D' B2 R' F' D2 B2 F2 R' F2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U' 
D F' D2 F' D2 F L' F2 D2 F U F2 R F D2 L U2 B2 F D R D B' L' B2 
R2 F L' F2 U' B2 L D U L' B' L2 U2 F' B' R' L F2 B U2 D B F R D 
U2 D' L D L' D2 L' R F' R' D' B F2 D' B U L R2 U2 B' F2 L2 F2 D L' 
L B2 L2 F' U D2 B2 R2 U2 F L U B U R F' L2 R2 B2 L' B F D' R2 L2 
B2 R D' F B' L2 D' B D' L U2 L' R2 B U D' L2 R B' F2 D U' L R D 
D L2 R' B' F2 D' L' R B D2 R2 U R L2 D2 F' R2 U D2 F B D' R2 L' B2 
R' F D' B2 R2 L2 F U' R' B2 U2 D2 B2 D' F' U2 R2 U' L' B2 L F L R F2 
L2 U' L D2 U' B F' R' D L U B2 R B2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 B F L2 B2 D2 L2 
D U2 F' R' U' D B' R2 D' B L2 R B2 L2 B' D2 L F B2 U' B' U2 L D R' 
L' F D2 U R' L D2 R' F2 U' D R L D' B D' B2 D' R L2 U D2 R' L2 D2 
L R B' R F2 L2 B2 R B2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D' B2 F U' B2 U2 R' D2 U 
B L B U2 B2 D' R2 B' R' U' F D2 R2 B2 L R2 U' L R2 B F U F U' F 
F2 D2 R D' F R' B' R' B' R' L2 U R L2 U D' F' D2 F' L R B2 R2 B' R 
B' D2 U2 B L U' F2 R2 D L2 B F2 R2 U B' R' F2 D' B2 U2 D' F' L2 F' U' 
U L' U F U2 R F2 B D' B F2 D2 R' U2 D' B2 U B U2 R B L F2 B U2 
U' D' F2 B R2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' B' D L2 D2 U L B D2 F D2 F' U 
R' L D' F2 L U' B R U' F U' B D2 L B L2 D2 B R' L2 D L' F2 U B 
B' L' B2 F' U' R D R' D' F R2 D2 R B2 R D' L' U2 F D R D' U F2 L' 
R U2 R L D2 L F' B2 U' R' U2 R' D2 F U L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B' L2 R D 
B2 R F' U2 F U R U' F' U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D2 R' D2 R' L2 D2 R L2 B2 U2 
L R U' F2 L U' F2 R2 L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' F2 U2 R F' L' F' L B' F' U F' 
B2 D' R' B' D R U F D R B2 F2 R' F' R2 L' U D R' D2 B2 F L2 U R' 
L' B' F D2 B2 R2 F' D R U' B' D' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 L U' B2 D F' B' D2 U 
D2 L U B F2 R2 D L' F' R F D2 F' D2 R2 D2 U B L2 B' R' L2 U' L2 B2 
R' B2 L D2 R2 U2 B' F' L F R2 F' L2 D2 U' R2 F R2 L' D R' B F R D2 
U' F' U2 R F U2 R2 B' L' D2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' R2 U2 D' R2 U' F L 
D2 B' L2 F2 U2 B' L U' L2 U' L U D' F2 D' F2 B R2 B' L F2 U F2 U2 R 
R2 D U' R D B L D' R2 L U' L' D' L' B L' U' R2 D' U F L' B2 L2 R' 
F B2 R2 L' B U2 D' F U' D R D' B' F L' F' R U' L' R U D F' U F2 
R L' B' L B' R L' F2 U2 L R' B2 F R U' D' L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D U' F 
B' R' L' F U' F' B' L F' B2 D2 B U2 L' B U' R2 D' R' U R' B F2 D2 B2 
D2 F' U L' U F R L2 D' F U R' D F R2 U' R D U2 L U D2 B' D2 U 
D U' L U B2 U D2 L2 R' U2 F R' D' F2 R D' R2 U' D L' U' F' D L2 D2 
B L2 B L' F U' F' D2 U2 B' R' U' R' B' L2 F R' D2 U B U' R' L' U' R' 
F' L' F R2 U2 B' F' R' F2 R L' D U' F R' D R2 U' L2 B D B' D2 B D2 
B R' F' B R2 D2 F' B' D R2 F' L' B' U' D' R2 L2 B D2 B2 R' B' R D' R 
U F R L2 B' F U R L' U D' L2 U2 F2 R L2 F' R2 L' F' R2 B' F U R 
D2 F L' F2 R D2 R' L U R' U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F L' D U' L' B2 D 
L B L' F' D2 F L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' L F R' B R' L2 D' U B' U' D R' U2 
L D' B R B R' B' F U F' B2 D2 L B R L D2 U2 L2 U' B U F2 R' F2 
B F2 L D F L2 B2 D U2 L2 D R2 B F2 D2 U' R U2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 L' 
R2 D2 L2 R U' B U2 D2 B L2 U F2 R' U2 B R2 U B2 U2 F' D2 F2 B' L' R 
R2 D R2 B' R B' L U D' R2 F2 U' B' L R2 B' L2 R2 F' L' B' R2 F' U' R 
R2 B' D' U L B L' B' F L R D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F D' B2 F' D' F2 L2 D2 U' 
B2 F' U2 F2 D U R2 B L B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B' R' B U' D2 B' R B R' U' D' 
R D L' D' B R2 U2 L' D F2 L2 D2 B' R U F2 L2 R2 F2 U R' F' U D2 F' 
L2 D' F' L R' B2 F U2 R' B' F L' F' B2 D F2 D2 F' R B' R' D F' U2 R2 
U' D' B F' L U' L' D' R' L' U F2 D2 L U' L D2 L' R' U2 F' L' U2 R2 F' 
B R F2 L' F' R2 D' B R' D F2 L' D2 L2 U2 L U2 B L D U R2 L B2 R2 
D2 R2 D' L2 F2 B2 D F' B2 R2 D2 B2 F L R2 F2 L2 B L B' F2 L F2 R B' 
B2 F' D U2 R' F' R D2 U2 R B' U' D2 L' U' D' L D L R B2 R' L' F2 R2 
L B2 L' U2 L D2 R' U R' F' B2 L B U B R2 U D2 F2 B2 R L2 F L' B' 
F' R B' D' F' B L' R D R' U R2 U' D' L2 U2 B' U L2 B U' L2 B' D' B' 
F2 R U2 L' R2 U D R' F' U R D' F R' D' L2 F2 L D L2 R' U' F D' R 
R D' R L D2 L F2 U' R2 U' D L2 F R' F B2 L' R D U' B F2 R F' U2 
B D' U L2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 L F' B2 L2 D2 U' B' F2 U2 B2 U2 F' L' R2 B' R2 
D' B' F' L' B' F D2 L R2 F D' R' B' U2 L' R F' B' L2 B2 U2 L U' D R 
F D R F' B' L2 F2 U' L2 R F U' F R B2 R' L' B2 F2 D' B' L2 R U R' 
R2 L U F2 L2 F2 U L F B L' D F L U R D' L' R2 U' D R2 D' R D2 
F2 D B2 U' D B' F' R B L U F' B2 U B' L' F2 R D' R' D U2 R2 D2 F' 
L' B F2 R L' F' B' R' L' D2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' D L' F2 B2 R' U F L' R2 B2 
R L2 U D2 B U2 D' R' U F' B2 U2 F2 D2 F' U D' F' U R F2 D' L U2 F2 
B2 R U D R2 B' U B2 U D B' L F B' L2 D2 F' U2 D' B2 R L' B2 D' R' 
U D2 R' L' F' R' U L' F2 R U' F' L D' R F2 L2 D' U' R' B R' D B2 D 
R' D U2 L2 D R' L' B2 L' U L B2 R2 U2 R B2 F2 R2 L2 D F' L F2 R2 F 
F2 D B2 L' B L2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L' R D F2 L2 F' L' F B' R B2 L2 U' 
D2 B D2 B' R B' D' L' R F2 U2 L2 D U R U2 B' D' F2 R L' U2 L B U' 
D B L2 U' R2 F D2 F' B2 L2 F' B R F2 U2 F' D F' B' L2 B R D R2 L2 
D B' F2 D2 B D' L' F2 U R' U F2 L' U2 F' R' F R' D2 B' U' R2 D F U' 
B' D2 U R2 B U' B2 L D' U2 R2 B2 R U F U R' L2 D' R' L2 F2 D' F2 L' 
L' B F' L2 R' D B' R L D B' U2 B' R L' B2 U B2 L B L2 D2 F' L R 
R' F R' F' U2 R' U' R' B' L F' L2 D2 R2 D F L2 F D L D2 L2 F' L2 D2 
D2 L' F R L2 D F2 R' B2 F U2 D B' U' F2 L' U F' L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 
L D2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R2 F B U F' L2 F B' L' D2 F' B L2 F' U' L2 B2 L2 
F' B' L' R' F D' B2 R B F' D R2 D' F L F U L' B U2 D2 R2 F' L R 
F2 U' R U F' U2 R2 U' D' R' L D F2 B' D F U F D' B2 U2 B' U' D' R2 
B' R' U' B U D' F2 L' U' B R' B' R F' U' F B R2 L' U2 R' D' R L' B' 
D' R2 D U' B' D B U2 R U D2 L U' L2 D2 R2 B2 F R F' R2 U B R' F 
R' B2 L2 F U2 B F' L B R F' D' F B2 L' B L U F' B' L2 R B L R 
R2 U' D2 R D2 U' R B' U2 D2 B' R B' D R D' L B' L' D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 
R' B2 F2 U' B2 R' D U L2 B' U' F U2 L' D2 F' U2 R2 U B' U R2 F' R' U2 
R' U R' U L' U B' L F2 U L F R U2 R F2 D2 F L2 U' B R' D' L2 U2 
L2 D2 R' D' R2 B2 F2 U D2 B L' U D2 B' D' R2 L' D U L2 F D2 R' B D2 
R' F D2 L' D L2 B' F' D' F2 D L U' R' D' U2 F2 B D B2 L' R2 B2 R2 B' 
U' L2 D' U' R2 D2 U B2 F' U2 L' D2 L2 U' R2 B L2 B R' B2 U2 L2 U' B F 
F2 U L2 D B' R2 B2 D' R2 D' B' F U' R U2 L' D F2 R F D' F U L B' 
R2 F U' L2 B2 R L F2 U R' D' B' L D' B' R' B2 R2 U2 F' U B' F2 U D 
F' D' B' D2 U2 R F2 L U2 B' U' F2 L U2 F' D L' F R' B F' R' L B R' 
F U2 L2 B' R F D' U F2 U L U R L2 F2 B' D2 F' L' D' R2 F R2 B2 L' 
L B D2 L D' R' B' L B D U L2 R2 U R2 F2 B' D' R B' L F' B R2 U' 
U' R' B U' F B2 L2 D2 U F2 B' L' R U2 B' F D2 B' R2 L' D F D' U' F' 
R2 L2 D R D' F2 L' D' L' F L2 D2 R2 B2 F2 L D L' B L2 D2 U R F2 U' 
F2 R D' R2 D2 R B' L' R2 D2 B2 U D' L2 U' B' D' L' R F L2 B2 R' F2 L' 
R2 D2 R' F2 D2 B' D L R2 D B L2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 L' F2 B2 L2 R D R' B2 
F' B' R' D' F' L' F D F' D R' L' U F2 R2 B R L' F D R' U F R B 
B' F2 D2 L' D' R2 L' D2 R D' B' U' F L' D R2 B' L' R2 F' R L' F L2 R' 
F' D2 F' R B' U2 B2 R2 D R F U F2 R' F' B D2 U2 R' F' D' B U' B2 L 
R' F' D2 U' F' R' B2 U' B R' B F D R' L B2 D' R F' R2 F2 L D' U B 
B F L B2 F' U' F' D R D2 B' L2 R' B2 F2 U L2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' B D2 R' 
R B2 L' R' B D' U2 F L2 D F' L' F2 B D2 U' B2 L B D' F D' L F' D 
U2 L' D F2 B L' U2 L' D' B' F2 D F L2 B2 U' F2 B2 U B L D2 B L U' 
D2 L2 R' F L R' B F' L2 R' U2 F' L D L' F' L2 B' U2 B' U2 L' R U R 
B R L' F B' U R2 B D U2 L' R' U2 D F2 R' D' F2 B' L' B U' R' L F 
F2 L2 U' B U' B R2 L2 F2 B2 D R U' B' L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D L' U2 B2 U 
R2 U F' U2 B L D2 R' F2 U2 F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' B R U' L R2 B' L U D2 
B F' D L' F' L' F2 L' F D2 U' F B U2 R2 B' D F L' U' B' R' B2 L F' 
U' R' F2 R U2 D F' L2 U' L' U2 B R' L U' D' L' R' B2 D2 R2 B' D' U2 R2 
F' B R U2 D' B' L F' L' R D' F2 R' F' R2 L F U' D' F2 D' B F2 R B' 
R' D B2 R' U2 D' R2 L2 B' F' U2 B' R' U2 D' L F2 L' U D L2 R U' D' R 
D2 F D' U2 B' U2 B D R' D2 F B2 L' R' F2 R2 L D2 U' L B2 R F2 B' L 
U2 D2 L2 R' F U R' U' D L' U' D2 R D' L2 D2 L' F D2 U' B D R U' F2 
D2 F R B2 F' D' B L B2 D U R L D' R2 D L' U D2 L D' F D B2 D' 
L2 F2 L' U2 B R2 D2 L' F2 L' B L' D2 L2 F2 D L2 R F B' D2 B U D F' 
R' D2 U L' F2 L2 U' R D2 U B' L2 U' F2 U B L U2 B2 L B2 L' D R' U' 
R2 L2 D' F' R' L B L D' U L' F2 L2 B D R' F B U R' F R2 F' R' L' 
D F2 L D2 L D2 U L U2 R' L D' R2 U' B U' D2 L2 U F2 L' F2 L2 B' U 
L' U' B' U' R2 D2 R' L D B2 L U2 F' L R2 U' D R L' D R D F R' U' 
D L' R' D2 F' B2 U' D F' R L U2 R L' B' F2 R2 D L2 B' R B' U D' R 
L B2 F U2 F' L2 D R U' L F2 U' F2 U L F' U2 D2 B' D B D R2 U B 
D' F U2 R' B D2 U2 B' D F2 R B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L D' L2 D2 B' R2 
R2 U L2 F D2 U R' U2 R L2 B' D2 F2 U R B D B' D B' L2 B R2 F U 
B' D F' U' D2 B' L' F' L' F L R2 F D R' L2 U' L F2 L' U2 L R' B F' 
L2 R' D L' R D F D' L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 U B L' F U' D L2 U2 R' B F D 
L2 B2 U2 F U' F2 L U' D R2 L D' R U F' R2 U B2 D L U2 D B' D2 R 
U2 F2 B' L B' U F' R U2 L2 F' B2 D2 R2 L D' B2 U2 F' B2 D' B L' R' U2 
R' L' U2 D R' L' F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U L2 R' B' F D2 U F2 B' L D B U F' 
F U D B D2 L D' L B' D' F D2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 F L F U' B' L2 B' L 
D B R2 F2 U2 D2 R U' F U' R' B D' L U D' R2 L D' R L' F2 D2 U F' 
U' F' U2 F2 D2 U R' B' D R2 F B R' D2 U R F2 B' U B R D' F2 L' U2 
D' R' U D2 L F U L2 U' L' U' D L2 F' D2 B' D F2 U' B L2 D F2 B2 L2 
L' U' B D' B2 L2 R' D2 R2 B2 R2 D L B U B' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 R F' D2 B2 
B F' U' L B F2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 R' L U R L' U' B L' R U' B' U 
L U F2 D U' L2 F' R' D L2 D' B' U2 L R2 F R2 D' B2 L2 F' D F' R' U 
B U' F2 L' D2 L D F L' R2 B2 L' F' U' R B' R L2 F U2 D R' U' B2 L 
R2 L2 D R F2 L2 F2 U B' D2 L F' R' D L R' U2 D' B2 L' D R2 F R' D' 
F' R' D L' B2 L' F2 U' D L2 F' R L' D' B L2 U D2 F2 U' L' F' U2 L' U2 
F2 D' B2 R' D F D U R F2 D' R U R' U D' B' U2 L F D R D U2 F2 
L' F' U D L2 B2 R2 D2 R U2 B' F2 R' D' B' U B' R U2 B2 L' B U' F' R 
L B R L2 D2 R D R B2 R U F2 B D2 R D2 B L2 F R B' D' R2 F' D' 
F' D B F2 R2 U D' F' R F2 R' U2 D' L' F B' U2 D2 F' U' D2 L2 D' L' U2 
R D2 U F' B' L U F L' R F2 U' R B' L F U' R B' U2 F R2 L2 F U 
D U2 F2 L B R L' B' R' L' D2 B' D U L U2 F' R' L2 U2 F' R U F' R' 
L D' R' D2 U' B R L F2 B R2 U' F L2 F' B L' B' D F D U' R2 F2 U' 
L F' U2 L' R' D2 B' L R2 F D' U' L2 R2 D2 R2 F U' L R' F' R F2 B' L2 
L' B2 U B L' R U' B2 R' U' R' U D' F' B' L2 B' D' F R B2 F' U2 B' R2 
L U B' R2 D' B2 D' B L' D' B U' F2 R2 D B' U2 L' U R' D2 R' L' D2 R' 
B R' L2 D F U D B R F R L2 F' D' U R2 F2 L B R L' F2 D2 R2 D' 
F2 R F2 R2 U2 R L B2 U2 F' R U2 R' D2 B L2 F U2 R2 F L2 U2 F' B2 L 
F' B D L2 F L2 R2 F2 B2 D' L B' R F2 R' U' B2 D' L2 F B2 U' B' L2 U' 
U' F R2 U L B' U' F U L' U' B F2 D U R F2 D' B D2 U L2 F B D' 
U2 R2 U R B2 F2 D2 R F' U F' U' D2 B' F' L2 U2 F2 B L' U2 B2 U F L2 
D U' F L B L' D U2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 D R2 U D F2 R' U' F D' L2 R U' 
D L2 F R F U' F D' R2 U' L B2 L' R D' L2 R B D2 B F' L2 R2 D' L 
U2 R B2 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R D2 U2 F' D' F2 L2 D B F U' B' L R B2 
U F' B' L2 D' B' D R' F' U' B U F' L' R2 B' R2 B R2 L F U L' F' B 
L' F2 B R' U D F2 L U2 D2 L2 D U2 R L2 D R L' B' D' F' D' U L2 D2 
U B2 R L2 B2 D B2 L' D' U' R F B L2 D B2 L2 R F2 L2 R' F2 U' D' L 
D' U2 B D B2 L' B' R U2 F B D' F' L' B D' B L' U' D2 L' U L2 D2 F2 
D L' U2 R' F2 U' F' B U2 D' L B U L F' D' U2 R2 D U B' D' U2 R' U' 
R' U' B' R2 L F2 B U2 R F L' R U' R2 F U2 F' U2 D F D2 B' R U2 F' 
B2 L U R' B F' L U' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 B' L B' U2 B' U F' B L2 B2 U' D' 
F' B2 D F L2 B' U' R2 D R' F' D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B R' U B' L' F2 B' R2 
F R2 F R2 L D F2 B D' R' U' D' B' L' U D2 B' R B2 F L D F2 L' B2 
B U2 R D2 U R2 L' D R B L' D2 R' B U2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F D L D 
R' L' D2 U' R2 F2 D' B L' B L R2 U2 L' D' R U' R U R2 F2 R2 D' L D2 
R' F' R' B2 D2 R L2 U B U F2 R L2 D' U B' F' L2 B2 D2 U B L2 U2 D 
U L' F' R' B' L' D2 F' U' B2 L' R U' B' U' B R D F' U' R2 D' B U' R2 
F R' B F2 L2 F B R2 L B' D B' U2 R2 U' D B2 R2 U' D2 R F' R' D2 B 
D B2 R' D B' D2 B F2 D F2 R L2 U L2 B D' U2 R' D2 B R2 L D L2 U 
D2 F D F D' F D' R B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 F L2 R' F' D B2 F2 R' D 
L B2 D2 B' R B2 D' U B' D2 F2 R2 B D B2 F' R2 B F U D2 R B2 R' L' 
R2 B' L R' B2 D2 U F' U' B L' F2 R2 B U D F2 L' D B' F' U' L2 F' B2 
L B' D2 F2 U2 F B L2 D F' D L D' F' U2 R L2 D F2 U' R D2 U' L' R 
L R2 U2 R2 F' B D U' F' R' F' B U2 D F U F' L' F' R2 L' B U' L D2 
F' L' D2 F D R2 F' D' B F' U' L' F2 D' L' F2 U2 R' F' D2 F R B L B2 
D' F' D' R' U2 D2 F2 R D' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 B L2 U2 D' B2 L2 R B' L D2 U 
F' D' U2 R2 F' B R D B2 R F' D' F L' F L2 F' U' B2 D2 F' D' R B R 
L R' B' L2 R' U L' B D' F B U2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F D' U2 R' U' D R' 
F' L U' R' D U F' U L2 U' F2 U2 R' B' F U F' R' D' U R2 B2 L B' F2 
U' R F R2 D' B2 R' U2 D F R' F2 B2 D B' R2 U2 R' B L2 R F B' U B 
D F' U B2 U2 F2 D L U2 R F U2 L2 U F' L B' L2 B' F' D F2 R2 L' B 
U R2 D2 R U' F' L B U2 L2 U' D F' U' F' R' B' F' L' B' R2 U2 F2 U B2 
D2 F B D U' R2 U D2 F' U B2 F2 D' F' U F' L U' B2 U D2 F' R2 D F2 
L2 R' D F2 U B2 F' D2 R' F2 B U2 D R2 F2 U D' L R2 D R' F D2 F2 D2 
D' U' L D2 R2 B R' F' B U F D' U2 B' L2 U D B D' B2 F U2 B' R2 L 
R2 U2 B' R' L2 D' U2 F' U2 L' F' D' B U L' D' R' F' U D2 R' F2 R' L B2 
F2 B2 U2 D B' R2 F B' U2 F2 L F L2 D' U' B2 D F' L2 U2 F L2 U F2 D' 
D U2 B2 D R' L U L U R2 U' R2 F B' D' L F2 D U' B2 R' L2 U F' L' 
U2 D2 F2 D R F2 D' R2 D' F2 U L2 F L F2 B' R' U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 D 
B2 R2 F D' U2 L F' L F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' L D' L' R2 B L F' B D' 
B' R D R L F' U D2 B L' B' R' D2 B' U' B' U B L F2 R2 L2 B D' F2 
B2 R F R' U' R2 D2 F R F2 U L2 B F L2 B2 U B2 F' D2 R B2 R D' L2 
F U2 B F' D2 B' F L' U F U D R D2 B2 F U F' L2 U' F2 U' B L' R2 
L2 B2 R' U2 L F2 R2 L D2 U R' F2 U2 L F' B2 U2 B F2 R U R2 L' B2 R 
D L F2 U R2 F D2 U' F D' B' L2 F' R2 U' B' U L D U R' F U' D2 F 
F' B2 D' B' R2 B2 R2 U B' U L' F' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 B2 U R' D2 B' R2 B2 F' 
U2 L B L2 B2 L D R' U B L2 U2 R B2 F L2 F' D R D2 B2 R' B D2 B2 
L F R B' R B U' F D2 U2 L B' U F U' D R D B2 F L U' F2 U2 R' 
U' D B F R' B' L' B F U' F2 B' L U' R2 L B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 F' 
B' F L2 B2 L D' U' B F' R D F' D' U L2 F' D F' R2 L2 B D R2 D2 B 
L B' U' D F2 U' F D' L' R' B2 F D2 L' D2 F' U' B' L' D' R2 L U R2 B' 
L D2 R2 B' R' U R B2 U' L' B' U F2 R2 B2 F' R' D2 L2 F U2 R2 U' F U' 
U2 B2 F' L' R' U L2 U2 B2 F L2 B R2 B R2 D' F2 B' L F2 D U L2 U B2 
U' R B F2 L2 F' R U2 F2 U' R B' L2 D' U2 B2 F' L U' D2 F' U F R2 U 
R2 B2 L' B' U2 R' U D' L D2 B D R L B2 L U B' D' L' B2 U R2 B' D' 
F B R2 U' F B R D' L R' U2 L2 D F2 D2 R B' D2 U' F L2 R2 F' B' D2 
L R F U2 F' R' L' D2 R' D F2 L B R' U D L' R2 D2 B' U2 D R L2 F' 
L' R2 D2 R2 F U R2 L F' U' R' B2 L' B L R' U D F' L B' L' R2 B F2 
B L' R' U2 B U D' L2 F D' R L2 B2 F2 L B R' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L D' 
L U' R' D' R2 B2 L' R' F' D' L B2 R2 F L F2 R2 B' D2 F' U2 D R' F' B 
U' D2 F' L R U2 D' B L U' R' U F2 B2 D' U B' R F' U' R' F B U' F 
D2 R' D2 U B' L2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' L B U2 F' R B' L F2 D U' R2 L' U2 L' 
R' F2 D2 U' R' B' D' U2 L2 B' R B2 F' U2 B U L F2 R' L2 U2 D2 B' L R 
B' D U' L2 F D R' L F U2 D' B' L' D2 L2 B F2 U' F2 U' R' F L' D' B2 
U B L2 R D2 R F2 U' F R U F' U L2 F' B' U2 R D2 U' B' U' F' B2 U 
U L B R F2 L R2 U B' U B' L2 R' U' D B' L B D' R B2 U' B U F 
D' L2 R U' D B2 R F' R U L' B2 U2 B R U' F' B2 U' D2 F U L U2 L2 
U2 F' U2 B' R2 F R L' F B' U2 F D2 L' D L F U2 R B' F2 L2 B' L' R 
B2 R B' F2 L2 B D' L' F U B' L2 U' R2 D2 R' F2 L' R' U' F2 U2 D' R' B 
L B R' L' B D2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 L' R U2 L' F' R2 F L2 R' U' L2 F' R2 
B2 F D' B' U2 L R U2 R2 L F' B2 L2 R F R' B' U' R' D2 R D' U F' D' 
D' R B2 F L F D' U2 B2 D' L' R2 F' D U F' L D' U' F2 L F2 L' F2 B2 
B2 D U2 F' D' F2 D2 R' B' F' U' R F2 R B2 U2 D2 R2 L' B2 F2 D U' R2 L' 
F' D' R' U R' D' L D2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 D2 B' U R L D2 U' R F D B2 R' 
F' B D2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B R B' D2 U2 F2 L2 U' L U F' B' L2 R 
B2 U D B2 L' R F B U2 B' F U' D2 L' F' B D2 U F' D' R' B R2 D2 U 
U L2 R F2 L2 U2 L B' D F2 B2 D' B' L2 F2 D R2 F' U D' F R L B2 U 
U B2 L' R2 F' D B F' D' R2 F U2 D F B2 D2 U2 R D2 L B L B2 R B 
U2 B D U2 R' D U L2 B D2 R' D2 B2 F2 U D' L' R U' R L2 F2 U' R2 B 
D B' D2 R' U2 B2 D' B' D L R D L2 D U2 B2 D2 U2 R U' R2 F' L U' L' 
D2 R' U' B2 R F2 D' B R' F2 R L U R' B F' D2 L R' B2 L R2 D2 L' D 
B' R2 D2 F' B' U2 L' B2 L' B' F' U2 L' U2 R2 F R U2 F2 R2 D R' F2 U D2 
U B' L D2 F B' U R' B2 L R' B R D B' R2 L2 U' D2 R D U2 R2 B2 U2 
B' L F2 B' L2 B L' F B2 L U D F B2 L R D2 L' B R2 B2 R2 F2 L' D' 
F' L R F R F2 B2 D2 F R2 B2 F U2 L' D F L' R' F2 U' B R' B2 L' D2 
D2 L2 U B' D2 B F2 L B F2 D B2 D' U' F' R F2 R' F2 D F2 D B' F R2 
L' R B2 L2 D2 R2 L' D2 U2 F U2 L' F' R U2 L D B F' D2 L2 D2 F' L U 
L2 U' R2 F U L2 F2 U2 F R D2 L' B2 R2 L2 D2 F' R L2 U2 F U2 R' L' U2 
U' R L2 U F R2 B' L2 B' F' D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 F2 D2 R' D' F U2 L' 
F2 L2 B F D2 R' U' D L2 F B L2 U' R2 U2 F2 D' U2 B' L2 U' B' F2 D L 
F2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' U D2 F2 L F L U' B D2 F D' L' F' D R2 F' R2 L' 
L R2 F' B' D2 F' L2 R D2 B' U' L F L D2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D L D2 
F2 D F' D U' B L' F2 L F' L' B' L' B2 U R' D' U2 R2 L2 U2 D2 L' R2 B2 
L' B' U' B' U B U2 R' B F D R U2 B' F' U2 L' D' R U' L' F2 R2 U2 F2 
D B R2 D L2 F' D F2 U' B' R2 U R2 U2 B2 U R' L2 B2 R' L F' L U' L' 
F' U' B2 D' B D' R U' D2 R' D U' F' L2 R2 B' L R2 B' R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 
R2 U' R2 D R2 U L R2 B2 F' D' U B' U' L2 B D L2 U' L R2 B' R2 F U 
L2 B2 F D R U2 F R' D2 F' D2 R2 L D2 F' U' L' D R' L F L D' R F' 
D2 U' L' D2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F D2 R2 B R L' B2 D' U' L' F2 B D' R' F' U' 
U' R2 U2 D R U B L F' D2 F2 L' D' L R' B' R2 F' L2 R' U' F L' U L' 
R2 U B D L' U2 L' B F D2 U' F D B2 R2 L2 D B' L' F L2 R' D U2 L2 
F2 D2 B R2 U2 B2 U F L2 F B2 L B2 U2 F' D2 F2 U' R' L2 D' U L R D 
U2 D2 R' L' F' D' L2 B L B U2 R' U' D2 R' U' R2 L' D' L' B2 F' D' U' L' 
F R B2 R2 F' D' F' L' B U L' U2 R U2 B U2 L' D' L R' B' L' B2 R2 U 
U R U D F D B' U' F B' U' B' L R' F' R2 B D2 B F2 U2 R' D2 U' L2 
B2 R2 B L' R B' D R2 F2 U' L' U' L F2 L2 D' B F R' U2 B' U L U2 L' 
R' L U F2 R' U' B L R B' D B R' D R' D2 R' L2 D2 F L2 F L D2 F2 
D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 B' U2 B U2 F' L2 R2 F' U' B' R2 D2 L2 D L' R' D' L' D 
R' F' D' U2 F2 U' F R' F' B2 U R' F2 L' F' L2 R U B L2 U' D2 R' D2 F 
U' R B2 U F2 U' B2 L' F B' L2 B' U D2 L F' R2 F R' U' R' D2 L' F U2 
B2 F' D U2 B2 D B U' R2 L U R D' L' D2 B2 L U' B2 L F2 D2 F' L2 F' 
R2 B F' R' F' D' B D R' U L' B' L D U B2 L' D' B F D' U' L' U2 L 
R L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2 D' U R' B D L2 U2 D B' D2 F' R L2 B' R D2 B R 
D2 R' B L2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D B2 U' B2 L' U2 B' R2 B' L2 U R F2 D2 B' U' 
U L R' D L' R' B R F' U L U' B L2 U L U2 B' L2 D F' U L' D U' 
R' D' R' F' D B' U L U' B2 D2 R' B' D2 R F2 L D' R' D' L' B' L2 R2 F 
U' F2 L F2 R D2 R2 D B' R2 U B' F D2 F B R L2 F B2 D2 L' F L' R 
U' L' R2 F' R2 L' B F2 U R' U' R' D' U2 R' B2 U' F R' B' F R B R B2 
U' F U' D R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 B F R2 B' L' U2 L' F2 B2 D' F2 B L F B2 D2 
R2 B2 R' D F' L U' B R D' U2 B U2 D2 L R F2 D' L' R U' F2 B' D' L2 
U' D' F D R L2 D L F B' L R2 F L R' F U2 L D F' D' B L D2 U2 
F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L' R2 F2 D U' L2 D' B' R B2 D L' B L' B2 F2 L B' L2 
F U' R2 F' B' U2 L2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 D' U F L2 D2 R' B F U B2 F L2 F' 
L R U' R2 D' R F2 B D' B D2 F R2 B F2 L' D2 L R' B D' F2 B R B' 
B2 L D F' D2 L R F2 U' R' B2 R D R U2 R2 D L' F2 L' U' L U' R2 B' 
R' U L' R B R' U D2 F L2 U2 R' D2 L2 U' F2 B L U D' R' F D2 U' B 
L R2 F' U D' R' D L' R U2 D2 R2 B R' D2 U L2 F2 L2 B' U L R2 B2 L' 
D2 L2 R' D2 B' R' L' B U L2 U2 L' U2 D F2 R U2 B2 F' R B F L' F B2 
D2 U' L' R' U D' L' D2 F2 R D2 B L R' F' B2 D F' R2 U' F D2 L' U R2 
F2 B' U F D B' R2 L' F' R L2 D2 L U F D' L2 D2 U2 R' U R2 L2 U2 D2 
L R F2 D2 F L2 R' D2 B F D' B F2 R F' U' L2 B2 D F U' R U2 D2 F 
U B L D2 U F' D' F2 U F R' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' R' U' F2 R' L2 U' B 
L' B R' D2 B' F U2 F' R2 U2 D R' F B2 R2 L2 D U F' R' F' D L2 B2 L2 
U2 F2 R F L F' U D' R' D R' L' U' B' U B R2 U' L' F2 R' B U L D 
L' F L U' L B F' L2 B' D' R' U2 F U2 R2 D2 U L' B' R2 U' F L B D 
F L2 F B' L2 B' L D2 U' L2 D B' D' B D' L2 F2 L2 D F2 R' D B2 F2 U' 
L' B' R B D' R2 F' B D R2 B2 D L2 B' D R2 L' B' R' L F B' D' B' U 
L U2 D2 R2 U B L' U R B' D B' D U2 F2 B2 L' U2 F' B2 L2 B' D' F2 B' 
R' B2 R F2 U' R U' L2 U' B' D2 U2 B D' U2 R2 L' U' L R U' F L2 F2 D2 
D B D' B' R' F' L' F' B' U L2 F' R2 U' L D F R' B L D U L D2 U 
D' R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R' B2 U2 L2 R' F2 R2 F' U R F' L D B2 F D' R L' U2 
L' U' F' R L' F2 B U' L R' F' R B2 R U B' F' L' D2 B L' D B' R2 D2 
R2 U2 F2 B' L2 U2 F' D R L' B F2 U' L' F2 R' B' D2 L B R' L U R B 
F2 D2 R2 B' L B' U2 D R' D' F2 D' F L U R2 D U F' U' B D' R D' U' 
D2 R' L2 B2 L R' F' D' F' L' R B2 U B' D B' R2 B2 L F' U' L U2 B' U2 
F' L2 D L' F U D' B' U' F2 U2 D B L D' L2 F' B' R2 D L B L U' B' 
R' L U2 R2 U' D' L R D2 F' B R B F2 R B2 D R2 L' D R2 D' U F2 U 
R2 L2 U2 R D' B U R2 L B2 L R' F' U D' B D F2 D2 L2 R D F U2 F2 
D2 L' D' F' U2 B2 U2 F R2 B' U F2 D' L2 F2 D' U B' F R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 
U2 F R' F' B' L' R' F2 L' B L' B F2 U R' D' R2 F B L' F B' D2 U F' 
L D' L B2 U2 L' B' D2 F' B U R B2 R F L R2 D' U' L' F' U B D2 R' 
F' D U2 L2 D' F2 R U' L2 R F2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' D' R2 U' F R2 L F' 
L F' L R2 D U B' D R' L2 F D U F2 L R2 B U' R D B2 U2 B' F2 R 
L2 U D2 L2 U2 L' F' D2 B D R F R' B' F2 U' L2 R' F2 R L B2 R D L' 
R L2 B D' F D B' D B' D2 R B' L' U2 D2 B R B F2 D2 U2 B R2 B' F2 
F' R B2 U R2 D2 B U' R2 B' D' R' F2 D' B2 R F U' F2 L2 U2 B' U' L F' 
U L' U R L U' D L F D U' R2 B2 D2 U2 B U' B R2 U' B2 R D' F' B' 
L R B' L D L F2 U F' B2 U F2 B2 L' U2 D' B' R U L' R' D' L' D L2 
B2 U R' D' L B R L2 F2 R' L U L U2 L' F2 U R' F2 L' R2 B' U' F' D2 
B2 D2 B' F' U2 B D2 U2 R2 D2 L B R2 U D F2 D2 B' U' F2 D R B2 D2 L2 
D2 B' F R2 F B L2 D L B' L' R' F' R' F D2 B2 L' U R F2 B R' U F2 
L2 R' F' D L' D B2 D2 L' D U F2 D R F U2 R2 B2 U' F B R L' F2 U' 
R B' F' D' R D R B2 U2 B R' D2 R L' B2 U' F2 D L2 R2 F B R2 F R 
D' B R2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 D U' F' U L D2 U' B' R2 B' F2 D2 F D' U2 B2 L2 
R U' R' L F' B2 D2 F2 U' D F2 D2 F2 L' U R U' B2 L F2 B D' R L2 U 
D' L F' D2 U L2 B' R2 B2 D B' D2 U B2 L D' F' B2 L2 F B U F' L2 R2 
D' F U2 D B' D' R2 U' F B' U2 L B2 F' U' D R' L2 U' R' L U' D' L2 F 
F D' F B D' R' F' U B' R U2 D B R2 B' R' B2 D' L2 R2 U' L' R' D B2 
F2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B R L2 D2 F L D2 F2 R U' B2 D R L B' U2 D2 L2 R' U 
U D B2 F2 U2 L R' D2 L' U' L' F L' U' D2 B2 U L2 U F' R2 D' F' D2 U2 
U2 D2 R' U B U2 B' F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 F' L' R F' L' U2 B2 L' F R D' R' 
D R' L F R2 D' B' R' F L R' U' L2 D F B L F2 R2 D R L' D F2 D' 
F2 B D2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 L2 F R' D R' B' L' F2 U' B' L D2 F' D2 F D F 
U' F2 D R L2 B' D R' B U2 R' U2 R' F U F R' L2 F' B U R B D U2 
B F L R' U R2 D' F2 D B2 L B2 F R D L2 R' F' U2 L2 U2 D F D F 
F2 D2 F' D F' U' B' R' D2 L' F' U2 R L' U2 D2 R' B U2 F2 R' B2 U2 R F' 
D2 F2 L' R U' B R2 U B' D F2 R' B2 L B' L D' U2 R2 L' B F' U2 D F2 
L' R U2 R' B' D' U2 B2 L' U' F' L U F2 L R B F D R' D L2 D2 B' U' 
F U2 R' U2 B R' B' D B F2 D2 U' F2 L R2 U' D F D2 R D2 R B F' L 
B' R' L2 U2 D2 R2 L' U R' F2 D' F' L2 R U2 R2 F' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' D' U' 
F' U2 D2 R' F D' F' L D' R2 L U2 D2 F' B D' F' L D' L' D2 R2 U' F' R2 
B2 R' L' D2 F2 D' F' U B D2 F2 D2 L' U F2 D' U L R D R' D U' R F' 
F' R U B2 D F' U' R' D L R' D L D2 R2 F' L D B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 D2 
D' U L' D L B' U2 D L' D2 U L' U2 L' D' F' D' F' B' R2 F' L B U B' 
U D' F' L F U F L2 R2 B2 F R2 D' B2 R' U' F' R F L B' R2 F D' U' 
D' U2 F2 R2 L' F2 U' L R D' F R2 F' U2 L' B2 R D B' D2 F2 D U' B2 U' 
B2 R' F D2 R' U' L2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' D' L2 U' B L B2 U' R' L2 F2 L U' R' 
U F L R2 D2 L R B' R F2 R' L F' L U' R D F2 R' B2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 
L U' B' D' B L' B R' B R B' D' R2 U' D' L2 U' R' U2 R F' L U' D' B' 
B F' L2 F' B L' B R' B D' R' L F2 B U B2 D U' F2 U2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 
D F' L' U R L' D' B R' D B' R F' D2 U R' F2 R F B D2 L' B F2 L2 
B D2 F2 B2 L2 D' F2 B D' L2 D R' L2 U F L B U' F2 U F' R2 B' R2 D' 
F2 U' F2 L' R F' L2 R D F R2 D' U2 R2 B R B D' R' D2 R2 U2 F D' U' 
F' D' F' D2 R' B' U' B2 U' B L' B2 F' D' R' U F U' D' L F D2 L2 U2 L' 
B F' D' U' L2 B' U2 B2 F2 D' U L U' B2 U' R' L' F' U' R F2 U2 F B' D' 
L' F2 B2 D' R B2 R2 B L' U D2 F B' L F' L2 R F R' L F' U2 D' L2 B2 
D' F' D R B D B U R2 U2 D L B U R2 U D L F' U' R2 F' U2 R' U' 
B' R L B U L' F2 D2 L' B D' B D2 B' R2 B R2 U R' L2 D' B' U' R' L2 
D' L R' B' R2 D2 F' D2 B' R' B' U L F' D' U R D2 L D' L R2 D' F' U 
F' L D2 L' D' R F L B' U2 L2 R2 B F' R' F2 B' U' B2 U L2 D2 L' B' L 
F U2 L D' R L' U' F L F2 L B2 U' D' F2 R' U' B2 F' L' D2 B' D2 B U' 
B2 L' F R U' B F' D' L' B' D2 R2 U2 B2 D' U' R' B' D2 R F U' R B D2 
R L2 D' L' U B R F' B U L' R D' L' R' F R2 D2 F' D2 R2 L U2 F U' 
R2 D U2 B2 D F2 L D2 F2 B' L U F2 U2 D' B2 F' U D F2 D2 L F2 D F' 
L2 R2 U2 L2 B R F2 U' L B L2 R' D' U B2 R' L F D2 L2 B U B L F' 
F B U F R F2 U2 L2 B2 F' R B2 L2 B2 L' U' L2 R' B F' U' L' D2 B2 U2 
R L2 D2 U' L B' R' B' F D2 L2 B' U' F R' L' U' D R' F2 U D2 L' F L' 
R U' L' B U R B F2 L B2 D2 U2 R' U L B R L' B' D U' B L' R2 F 
R D' L' U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 D L F2 B' U D2 B D R' D U' F' U2 B2 
U' D B2 L' F' R' F' B' L F' L B D2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 R2 U' R' B U L2 B 
R2 F' B R2 D R' F' D B' L2 D2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 B D2 R' D B' D' U R' 
D' B' L' U' R' D L' U2 L2 D R2 D' L D2 U' B2 L2 F' D2 L2 B D2 F' D2 U2 
U2 F D2 L' F' B2 L F2 U' R' B F D L D F R' L2 U F2 B2 R' F2 B' D 
U' F' L R F' R L F B2 D B' L F' U' L2 D' L' R' U2 B' L2 B F2 R' U2 
R B2 R D' L2 R U' L2 F2 L2 U R' U' D B' D B2 L' R2 D2 U L B' R U2 
L B U' R' U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 B' L2 R F2 D2 L F R L2 U2 B R' 
B' D2 F R' F U F B' L B2 F L' F2 L R F' D' L F2 L2 U' D R' U2 R 
R' D B U2 D' L' D2 U' R B L U2 D' F2 B' L B L' B' F2 R L2 F' U2 B 
L U B2 F U2 F L' D' F L B L' U B' F2 U L F' U' D B' F2 R' B2 D' 
B' L U' L' F R B2 R D' U B2 D R2 B' F' D' L2 D' R2 D F' D2 R L U' 
F2 R' U R U L' U B' F' R U2 F U' D F2 U' B' D2 F' B' L B2 U2 R F2 
D2 B' R L2 B' D' B D L2 D2 R' U B2 D L D2 B2 F R' F' L' R' U2 B' D 
D' L' D2 B2 L F' L' U D2 F' R2 B U2 L F' U2 D' L2 B2 F R D' B F U' 
U R' U' D B2 D R F2 R2 U L B' L D2 U2 F2 B2 D' U' L F' B2 L2 R U' 
D F2 D L' D2 F' D' U' R2 L2 D U F' B2 U' R' L F' B2 D2 U' B' L' R' D' 
D' L B' R F2 B L' R F2 R' D' U' R U2 R D2 F U R U' B' L' U2 L F' 
F U D F L2 D U2 F' R' B D2 U2 R' F B2 D B' R' U D B' R' U2 B' D' 
D L2 B2 R2 F' U F D' F2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L U R' D R2 U' D L' B' L2 R' B 
U' L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 D2 F B2 U2 D2 R' U' F' U2 R D B L F L 
U2 R' L B' L' R' D U R U F' D B2 L' R2 D' L D' B' R' U' D2 F' B2 U 
D2 L2 B2 R' B' L2 D F D' L2 F D2 R D' B' U' F' U2 L2 D F' D' U B F 
U R2 L' B' L U' R' B2 D2 R2 F' R F' L' F2 R D L2 F2 D2 U F U' B' U' 
B F' L F2 D B2 U F' D' B2 R2 L' D U' R B' R2 U L U2 B2 D F R' F' 
L2 B2 F2 U2 D' R B2 D2 L R2 B U R L' D' B2 L2 R' D2 U' R B' D2 U2 R' 
F2 U' L2 U' D2 R' B' F R2 L D R2 D' R D2 B F2 L' R' D2 L2 B L2 B D2 
B' R F U2 L' R D2 L' R2 F' D' F D' F2 B' R D R' B' R' B2 F L D' F' 
D B' L F B2 D' F' U2 B F' D U R2 U' F L F' U2 B2 D R F U F R 
R2 B F2 D' F' D2 F2 D R D L U' D' R L' F L F2 D' F2 U F' B2 U' R2 
F' D' U' R U2 R D U' F2 U2 B2 F' R' B F D2 F2 B U' B' R' F2 U2 F' L2 
F' D' L' U2 R' L2 D F2 D' L2 D' U R2 L' F2 U' L' B' R2 L2 F U2 R L2 B 
R2 F2 B D2 B' F' D' U2 R2 F' B' D' U L B' R' L F' U2 D' R D L' B U2 
B2 F' U' B2 R' D' L' U' R2 U' F' B' U R' L F2 D' U' R L D L F B2 D2 
B R F' D' L B' F' D B L' R B2 R2 D R2 U' F L2 U R B R' U2 L' F2 
B2 L F' U L2 U L2 B U R D2 R2 B' R D B2 U2 L R' D2 B2 R' U' L F' 
F' U' R2 U' L2 U' R L' F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L U' R' L D' U L F' R F L R 
R' U2 R U F L2 F U F' D' L' F' U2 F2 R U' D' R' U B2 R2 F2 B R2 U' 
R L2 U2 B F L' U B' F U' B F2 L' F2 R U B D' L2 U2 B' L2 D' L' F' 
D R2 U2 F' L2 D2 U' R B' U R2 F2 L U' B' L2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 L' F L2 
L' R2 B' D' B' D2 B' L B2 D2 R L2 B U' F R B2 D2 L' F2 U' D2 L2 F D' 
R' L2 F R U2 F L' R2 B U B F D' L2 D' F' D F' B' U2 F' B2 L F2 L2 
R2 B D' B' D' F' B' L' D2 L' B U2 R U2 F L B2 F' D' R L2 F L2 F2 D' 
F B2 L F' R' B2 R2 L' D2 R L D U F2 D2 L' R D' U' R' F2 D U' L B2 
U' L B2 U' R U' D2 R U2 R2 D2 L' B R U2 L2 D' L' D' R2 B F R' F' R 
L2 R D' R U' L U2 D L' U' D L B L F' U' R D' B F' D2 R' B L R' 
L2 F' L2 B2 F R2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 U F L' R F2 B' L2 U B' F2 D2 U R2 L' 
L' B F2 R' L F L2 R B2 L2 F B R D' R B2 R' L F2 U B U L2 B' U 
L2 R' B2 U2 B' F U2 L F2 R' L' D2 U F D2 B F U L2 R B' U2 B U F2 
R' B' R' F2 U' F R U' F L2 U2 F' L' D' L2 R' U2 B' D U' L2 D' B' D' L 
D L F D L F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L' F2 B2 L U2 D2 L B F2 U' L2 F B D' B 
D F B2 U2 B L U2 R' D' L' F B2 U L U2 R D' B' F R L' F' B L2 F 
B D2 B U B' U2 B R' D R' D2 B2 D F2 B2 D2 F' B2 R' D' B2 R D' B U' 
F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R' D R B2 F2 D2 B2 F L2 U2 B' U' B2 U2 B L' R B F 
R F2 U' R' D2 L D2 B D F' L2 B' R D R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' D2 B R 
D2 L' F D2 R2 U2 F' R2 D' B2 R D2 L2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 U L D2 R L2 U2 B' 
F U' L' R D2 B2 U2 F B2 R B2 U B F U D' L' F2 L' R' U2 R2 B' L2 B 
U B' D F L U L R2 F2 D2 L R' D B R' L2 D' U' B D' F D2 B2 F2 R2 
F2 B D B2 F' R' B' L B2 F2 R' L' D' L' B2 D2 L2 B F D F L2 B' D R 
U' D2 B' F2 D' L' R2 U' D2 L' D' F' D' L F R' U' R2 L2 F B' U2 F2 L F 
R2 F' R' L' F' R F B R' F' U' B2 D2 U B2 U F2 B' L' U2 F' B' R F2 R 
F' B2 L' B U' B F L B U' L F U F R' F' L' D' F' L' D L U B' L' 
U B2 D2 L' F2 U F' D2 R' U' R' D R2 D2 F R U2 R' U2 B2 F R' U2 F2 L2 
U' R2 D2 F2 U' D' F B2 D' B' F U2 B' L R D' L' B' U2 L2 F D' F D' U' 
B2 R F' B L' R' D2 U F B2 L2 B2 R F' L2 D U2 F' B2 L B2 R B' U2 R 
L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 R' B' R B' L2 R2 U' D B2 D F' U2 
R L2 F2 B' U' R' D' U L R' D2 L D2 U2 F R2 U2 L U R D2 R' U2 F' D2 
F' D2 R' D' F' U B' L' F2 U B D' F2 B U R B D' R2 F2 U2 R' D B L2 
B D2 B R' F' R2 D U R U2 R2 D' B D' B' D' F2 L' R B2 D2 F B L' B' 
U2 L' U' F2 U B2 U L2 R' F' B' L R F2 U' F2 L R2 D U' B2 U' B L R2 
L2 D2 U' F L' U2 L R2 F' U2 L2 F D2 L B2 U' D' R2 U2 B R2 F L' U2 B2 
L' B2 U2 L' U2 L' B' F2 D' L2 U R2 F D2 B' F R' D R F' R2 L' D B2 U2 
R F2 B2 R B' F2 L R' F R2 L2 B D2 L2 R' D' R F' L' D' F L U' L2 D2 
B' R' B' L B' R U2 R L2 U' F B U2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B F L' U' R 
U2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 F U' D' B' D U' L2 U B2 F D U' F R2 L' B' R' U' 
F L2 R' F2 B2 U' D2 B L2 U2 L R' F D' F' B' U2 F' D' R' B' L R U' B2 
F' B2 U R' L' D B F D2 R2 F2 L' U2 B2 L2 B' L' D R D L2 U2 L' R2 D 
B D' B' R2 D U2 B' F2 L2 R B2 R D R D2 R2 B D' L D U L2 F U F2 
F2 R' B' F2 R2 L' D2 R' U2 F2 B2 L R2 U' D2 L2 B D L R2 U2 B2 L' R2 F2 
F R' L' F2 B2 L F' L' R2 F' D' B2 U B' U2 L' B R2 L' U2 D' B' U2 L2 D' 
R' B L U' L R2 F' U D' B2 L B2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 B2 D' B' F' R' B' L F' 
U' D R U B2 L R D2 R F2 B2 L2 F' L' U2 D2 L' F2 B L' F' R F' D2 F 
R2 L2 B' R2 U R' D2 B U F2 L2 R' D' F' D2 R U L R B R D' F L2 D' 
L2 D2 U2 F' L' R' B2 D2 L2 U' F' L' B D' R D2 U2 R U B2 L' U B2 U F' 
L2 F' D2 B2 D2 R D' F2 U2 B L' U2 D F' L D2 F' B2 L' U' R F L' B L2 
D2 R' U2 D' L U L D2 R B L2 F' L U2 R' D' R' F' D2 F D' F L D' U2 
L B' D2 L' F' L R2 F L2 D R' L2 F2 L' R' B2 F' L2 B2 U F' R2 D' B L 
R2 B' L F R2 L' B' U F' D R' D F U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 U D2 L R B' F 
D2 L' D' B2 F D' F2 U2 B2 L' R' B' U' R B' F D F2 R2 B' F U' L2 R' D2 
F2 R2 L2 D2 L' R2 F' B' D2 F L B2 L B L' R F' R2 L B D' F2 B' D2 U' 
B2 F D' U' L2 U2 F' R D2 U2 R2 L2 U F R2 D2 B2 L' F' L B2 D' R D L' 
D L F2 U2 L R' B R U' F R F L' R2 D' F U' B' F2 U L' B2 F U2 R 
R' D' R B' U2 R D' F L' R D2 R2 D F L' R U R' U R2 D B D' U2 F' 
U2 B2 R2 B' L' R2 U2 L F L' U2 B F' R U R' U' L F R2 L' D2 U2 F' L 
B' F2 U B2 R F U F' B' L B2 L' B2 D2 U' F U' F' D2 F' B' U B R U 
U B2 F' D2 F' L2 U' R2 L D' B2 R2 U R' U2 R2 L' B L U B2 U F2 L2 B' 
L2 F L' U D' R U L' R' U' B D2 B2 F' D2 F2 D L' F2 D' L' D R' D U2 
L' R' B2 D B2 U2 D B2 F2 U D2 F R' L U' L B2 L2 F U D2 L' D R L' 
B R' L U2 F' U R F D' L2 B' F R2 U2 D F' U B2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 B2 R' 
R' D R2 D' U' L2 U B2 U' F L U2 D2 L2 B R L2 D' L' R2 U' L2 F R' D 
R' U' F' B2 L' D' F' D2 L R' F' B2 R' L' D' B' U2 R D L D2 R L2 D2 B2 
B2 D2 B F2 D2 F R2 U' B' R' B F2 D L' U' L2 B2 R B' U F L2 B2 L U' 
R L' B R' D F2 B U2 L D' L' U2 D B2 R B F' L D' B2 F' D L2 R U' 
F2 R U2 L D2 B' R L2 B D F' B D2 B' F' R2 D' R' L D2 L' U2 D2 L F2 
U2 B2 F' D L R2 F2 D' L' U' D2 B2 U R2 B' U2 R B' U L R2 D B' R' U' 
B L' B2 F' R D U L2 U F L R B' D2 L2 R2 U R L2 U' R B' F' L' R2 
L R F R2 D' U2 B F L B2 R' U' D2 R B' D B L D' B L2 R2 F' U F 
U2 B' U2 R2 F R2 F' D' B' U' D2 B L U' B2 R2 L B' F R2 L' U' D' F2 U' 
F2 R B2 D' F2 B R' F2 R U B U2 R F2 B2 L D L' B D U L2 R B L' 
D2 L F' L' B R2 U R' B D2 B' R' B D' F' D' B L' B D' U2 B2 U' B2 D' 
L' F2 R' F' B U' F2 R2 D R B' R D' U2 L' F U' R' F L B U' L' F R2 
F' B2 U' L' R2 U D B F' U2 R' B2 L' B2 R U2 R' L2 D2 U' R2 F D' R F2 
B U L2 F L2 F' L2 B' L' B' L2 F R F B' U D2 F' B' D L2 F U B U' 
U' L2 D' U' B' R' D' F' U L' F' U D2 F' U2 D' L U R F2 U' D' F' D2 B 
F' L B' R U2 F2 U' D2 R2 F U' F U2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 R2 B2 D L' B2 R' L' 
B' U D' F2 D2 L D B' R' D' U' F L2 D U2 L2 B2 F L' B' F2 R L' U2 L 
D2 B F L U2 D R F' L' R' U2 D L2 F' B L U D R2 B F' L2 R' U D 
R' B' U2 L' U R2 U' F' D' B L F L' U2 B2 F2 D2 B L F D' L2 F B R 
B2 F' U2 B' L' F' B L' U' B U R B L2 F R' F' D U' L2 F D2 R2 L' U2 
F' B2 R' U D2 F' D2 F' D' B2 L2 B L U2 B' D2 F2 B R' L U2 D L2 R F' 
U' B' R B' L' R2 D' F' R' B D2 R U2 R' B R2 L' F B2 U F R F' U' D2 
R2 L2 D2 R' L U' B' L2 D U F2 U2 L' D2 U F U R L F' U2 F2 U2 R2 L 
F D R U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' B' F2 D2 B U D2 L2 U F' U F' D' R2 L' F' L' 
B2 U2 R2 F D U L F' R2 L U L' R' U' D2 B2 F2 R' D2 F' B U' L R' U 
U' B' U2 D2 F2 L U2 R' L' D R' D' L B' R F2 D2 L U2 D2 F D' F' L U 
D B' D' F U' L' D2 F B U2 L R' F2 L F2 R2 F' B2 U' D B R D F2 D2 
D' R' L B R' D' B' D R L F' B' U' R' B2 F' D' L' R B R' L2 D B2 F2 
L2 U L2 F L U D R B2 L2 F B' U2 B2 F2 L2 B U2 B' F2 L' U' R' U2 D' 
B D2 B' L R2 D L2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 F' L' D B R' F' R2 L' U L B2 L F' 
D' U' B' R L F2 D B' U2 D2 R' B F2 R' B' L D R2 U2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 
F' D L U R F' B U B' D2 R' L' D B2 F2 L' R2 U2 B' U R D' F B R 
L' R2 B' D2 R D2 B F U R2 D' F U F D' U2 L' B F2 L2 F2 L' F' U2 D' 
F' D R' L2 F B2 R' B2 D2 F' D' F2 B2 R D' U' R U2 D F2 D F' L' F D' 
U F' R2 D' L B2 U' B D U2 R2 F' B' D' L R' D L2 R2 U2 R2 B' F D2 L2 
F2 U' D' R2 F' U' R' D B' F U L' D U' B U' F2 R U2 L D2 B2 U2 F' L2 
F D2 B' F R B' F U B2 R' B2 D2 L2 D2 B D B' L' R' U2 R' F' D2 L' D 
B R2 L2 U' L D' L' B R' F' U' L2 B' F L' B2 R2 D L2 F D2 R2 D' F' U' 
R2 B' F2 L' R' U2 F2 R' B2 D' L2 D2 L D' R2 D' F B' L R U2 D L R2 U2 
D U2 B' U' F D2 B L' B U2 R' U' F' D' B2 F L' R' B' U L2 R B L R2 
U' R' F L2 U' F2 L' B L' U' R' D2 F' U' D L2 R U R' B F' U2 D' L' D2 
F2 U R2 F' U' L2 R B' D U B L U' R' F2 U' F B R F' L D L2 R U' 
D2 R2 F2 D' B D U' L R2 U' F D2 R' D2 B' D' U L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F L2 F' 
D R D L2 R D U2 F2 B2 D2 R B R' B2 U2 F B' U2 R D' B U' D' L R 
B F' D2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' B L B U2 R' U2 R2 L D' B2 F' D2 F D2 B' R2 D2 
B2 U D R2 U2 L D2 B U2 B2 F L2 F2 R L' U' D F U L B2 L B' L' D2 
L' F2 D R' F R' U' F' B' D2 F2 D' F' U2 L F2 L2 D' L2 F' L U' L' R' D 
B2 F R B R D F2 R2 U L2 F D B' U2 R2 B' U R' U R2 B L' F D' R 
D' B L2 B' F R' F L' F' R' B F2 R D2 F R' B2 D2 L' B2 R' D' B2 R B 
L2 D' U' L' U2 B2 L B F2 R' F2 B' U2 D R U D F2 L' R U F2 L F' D2 
F B U F' L' R' B D' B R2 L2 D F' L2 R F2 D2 B2 D B L' F' R' L' U2 
R2 U2 R' U2 D2 F' R F' D B F' D2 U L' R D2 U F B2 R F2 R L D F 
D U2 F2 L U2 L2 R' F R L2 D' R2 U2 B U D2 B' D' F' D L' F2 L' R' B 
U L F B U2 B' U2 F R' U L2 R' U R F' R' U2 R2 D U F U' D' B F 
L' F' B' L R2 B U2 B R U L B2 U2 F2 B L' B' D' F B' D2 L F2 R2 L 
F' R2 L2 F L2 F B2 L' R2 D' L' D L2 B R' F U2 R2 B F D L2 D' R2 U' 
D R B2 U2 B2 L R F2 B U' F2 B' U L2 U2 F U2 B' F U2 B2 R B' D' L' 
D2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' L2 B' D R2 F' L U2 R B D2 L F' U2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' D2 
U' R2 U L D2 B2 L' R' B' R U' D' B' U L B2 D' R2 B L' B R F' U B2 
F R' U B' L D2 R' U F L F' L2 B2 R L2 U2 F L' F' D' U B2 U L' B' 
U' R2 L D' L' F U F2 L U' D' B' U' F2 D' L' F2 R' U D2 L D F2 R' F 
F' L' U2 D F2 L B' U' F2 U2 F2 B2 U B U' B' U2 L2 U D' L2 F R2 D R' 
U' D L2 B' L D U B R2 D' B2 U D' B' L D' L R' D F L' R U B' L' 
F D' U L' U B2 F2 U D2 R F R L' U F' L F2 D' B R2 F2 R' B F D2 
L U' B U D B' F U2 R2 B D' R2 B R L' F' R' U2 F' B R' D B2 R D 
B D' R2 F U2 L2 U2 B' F U2 R2 U' L2 R' D' U' B L D2 L2 F L U2 D L' 
R' U R2 U2 D' L' U' D F2 D2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 D L B' R2 L2 F2 U2 F U2 R 
B U' F B' L D' F' L F' B' U R D2 F B2 U2 L D' L U' D' R2 U' F' B2 
L R2 F U2 L U' D2 R F R L F2 R' D R' L' D U2 F L R D2 U2 F R2 
F D F2 U2 D' L D2 L2 D' F' B U2 B R F' L2 U L D' F' D2 F' U D R 
B2 D2 B F' L' B2 D B F D' L F U' B2 U' L' R2 D2 R F B2 U D2 R' L2 
U' R2 D R D F' R2 B D2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 B' F D' L B F' L R' U' D B2 
L2 F' L U2 D2 L2 F R2 F' D2 U B2 D B' L2 F2 B R' U L R' F R' D' L2 
R D2 R' D F2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 L' U2 B2 R L' D' F L F2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L' 
R2 L2 U2 D2 R' D' L' F D2 F2 B2 R F2 L' B2 D B2 L' R U D' B' U' B2 U 
B D' B2 L' F' L B F' U' D R U' L2 R D F' U B2 D R U B' U L2 D' 
L' R2 F2 B' L' F2 L D U2 R B R L2 B F2 L U R' L D' U' R2 D2 B F2 
D2 U2 F2 B2 D2 F L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F' L' R F L2 R' U B' U' R L F2 U' R' 
B F2 D2 F2 D2 U2 R B' L2 B2 F2 U L U' F U B' F' R' L' B F U' F L 
U' B2 R F' U' R D2 L' D2 U' R' U2 D' B D2 L' F B R2 B' F U F2 D2 B2 
U L2 F' U2 B F' U' F U R B L2 U' L F2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 R F U2 L2 D' 
F2 L2 R' D' L2 R2 B L' B L' B L R B2 D L R' U2 B F2 D2 U2 L' F U 
F' R2 L' B U' D R' D U F2 D2 B2 R2 L' B L2 B2 R L' U2 B' U F D' L2 
L F2 R2 L2 F U' L R2 U2 L R U2 D' R D F L D2 F D' B2 D U2 F B2 
U' R F D2 L' D F' D U B U2 L2 U B2 R D' U2 B U B' U2 F B R2 D 
D2 L' R' D F' D2 F2 U2 F2 R L B' U' F' U' F B' L R2 B2 L' R2 U' R D' 
B' U' B2 L F' U F B R D' F' U' F2 U' L D2 U2 B' U2 F2 B2 L R' U D2 
L U F B' L2 D2 B' L' B' F2 R2 U' F R U2 R' L' F L' F D B U R2 D 
D2 R2 D' F L U B U F2 B R2 U F R2 U L2 F2 R2 L D' L F' R B2 D2 
D U' B' F' U2 D' F2 L' R' F' D2 R' B' D R U L' D U' F2 L' B2 U' F2 U' 
R L2 U2 D2 B' R2 D L' R D' R2 F' R' F' L U' D' R L D2 L B' R L D 
U2 R2 U' B U2 L2 D' U B' F U D B U B' U' F L' U' L D' B D' B' L2 
R B U R' U R D2 U R' F' B2 L' R2 B' L' U' R L' D2 L' U2 L2 U B' F2 
L R2 F L2 F2 D' R2 D' L' R' U D R2 U2 B D' U2 L R' F' B' L F B2 U2 
U L2 B2 R L' D2 B2 F D' R B D2 L B2 L D' L R D' F U' F2 U2 B R 
F' R D' U' R' U' D2 F L' R' U2 L D2 F' R' B2 F2 U2 R2 U F' L B' R2 U' 
U' F D2 R U' L D' U' F U' R B' R2 B' R D' F U' L' F2 B' L B F R2 
F D L' D2 L2 F D R' D' B2 F U' L D' U' B D' U' F R' U' R' L2 B' R 
D' L' R B2 U2 B2 F2 L' R B' U' L' B' D2 F' D2 R' F2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 
R2 D' R B' L D F2 B L2 U L' U R2 U2 L2 U F R2 B' L B F' R U' R 
F B2 R B D2 L R2 F U R B2 D2 F2 L' B2 U B2 F D2 R U' L2 D L2 D 
B D' B L' F D U B' U' F L R' B' U' L F2 U2 D2 B U2 F U' R2 B2 L' 
F L B2 L U F' U2 L U2 D F L2 B U' L D' B2 F' R2 D2 B' L' F L' F 
U2 D2 L' D F R D2 L2 U B' R L' F' R L' D B2 R U R2 L' U F2 B' D' 
F' U' D2 F D2 U' B' U2 R L' D' R B2 L' U2 F L F' U D F' U D B' F2 
B2 U L' F2 U R' U' L2 R D2 B' R F' U B' R F2 B L' D2 L' U' L2 R F2 
U2 R L2 U2 L B2 F L2 D2 B2 U D B' L' D R' D2 R L B2 L R B2 F U 
F B2 R' B' R2 D B2 D L D' L F U' F' R2 L2 U R2 B L2 U2 D2 R' F2 D 
L' F2 D' R2 B U D L2 R' D2 B2 F' R2 L D2 F U D R' D2 R' U D2 B D 
R B2 U F' L2 U' R2 U2 D2 L D' B' L' B U' D2 B R2 U2 F U' D2 F' R F 
B R2 B' F2 L2 R2 B D B U' R' U2 D B L U2 L' R' F2 B L B D B L' 
L D2 B' R B2 D R2 B' R' F' D2 B2 L' F2 U F' U' D2 F L' U F D2 L2 B 
U' D2 R2 B' R2 L F D2 F' L' B' L F R' L U R F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R2 D' U 
F D F' L R2 D' B' L U L' D' U' F2 D B2 F2 L' B2 U' F D2 L2 D2 F' R 
D U B R' F' B' R2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 R D B2 D' L' B D' R2 D U' B' F D2 
U' L2 F U F D' B D' R2 D' L D2 F' U' D' B' L R2 B' L' B' U D2 L' D2 
U2 B' D' F B D' B' D' F D2 B' U' L2 D B' D U' R' D U2 B' D' B2 U L2 
L' D B F2 R U' D F' D' L2 B U D2 F2 D' R2 L' B R U2 B L2 D2 R' B2 
R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 R D2 L D F2 D R U D B' F2 D2 U' R U D' F2 R 
D2 B F L2 F B' U F2 L R F2 B' D2 L D' R2 L' B2 R D2 R2 L2 B D2 U 
D' B' L' D2 L' U B2 L' B U2 R' B L2 D U L' D B F2 D' F2 B D2 F' L2 
F' L' R D' U' B' D F' L2 F2 R2 D' F B' R D' L' D' U' B2 D R' B' L2 F 
R B U B2 U R L' U D R' U F D L' U2 L' D2 U2 B U2 R B2 D U R2 
D2 L' R D' F2 B R B' U' D R B' L F' L' B2 L R D' B D2 L' R B' F2 
R2 F' R2 L' F2 L U2 D2 L D R F2 R' U R' F B2 D2 F' D2 F B' D B' F2 
R' U L' U2 R F' R2 U' B R' B' F D U' R L2 U' D2 B2 U F R L' F R 
D' F B' U2 F2 L' B' L R2 D2 R B' F' L U2 B U2 B2 D2 F D' R' B2 L2 F2 
B2 R2 D' R L' B R' B2 D2 U F' D' F U F D2 R B F R' L F L B' U 
U R B U L' F' R' F D R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F L2 B2 F D2 F D' B' R2 D L2 
U' B U' D R' U' R2 U2 L R' B2 F2 D2 F' B R2 U B U' R' B' R' B2 F2 R 
B2 U' B U' L2 R2 F' B R2 L U' D L' D' F D F2 U B' F2 D' L' R' B2 R' 
L2 B' U' L' D U' B D R' B' L2 U' L2 B' F' L' U' F L F' R' L U B' L' 
L D2 U' F B2 L2 U B U R' F2 B R2 B2 L' B' D L U L2 F R2 L2 F B 
U' D' B2 L' R2 B' F R2 B L2 R D2 B R D' F D' U2 R' B' U' R2 U' L2 D2 
D B' D L R' B2 R' L2 U2 R2 L D B2 U2 L' B2 D B2 F2 D R L' F2 B' L' 
F2 B' L2 U L2 U D' B D' U2 F' R F L' D L U2 F2 D2 B' D' U2 R' L2 U' 
R L2 B2 F2 D F' L' U2 D' F2 U2 R U B2 F D2 U2 B2 D2 U L' U2 R B2 D2 
B2 D B R F D2 B2 D B' D2 F2 U2 D R L F' R2 F' B2 R' B2 L' B2 L' F2 
F' U L F' R' F2 D B2 U' D2 B U2 R' B L' F2 R U' D2 F2 R2 B' L U' F 
B L2 R2 D F' R' D R' U' R D L D F2 L D2 F B' R2 U2 B' L R U D' 
U' R' L' F2 L' U2 D2 R2 U R' L U' F' R' U' L D2 R F2 R' L' B U2 B2 L2 
B L U R2 U2 B L B2 L' B R' D2 L2 F D2 R U B2 R2 D2 U R' F2 D' R2 
L2 R2 B' D' B R' B2 U2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F R' U2 D F B U B D L2 R2 U2 
B' R2 L' D2 U2 F2 L2 U F B2 U' L' U R' F' L B' F2 L2 D' U' B' L2 R2 D' 
L' D2 F B' R' U' D' L B' F2 U D L F' B' U2 F' U' L' D2 U2 L' F D B 
R F D' F B' L B2 U D' B' D U F D F2 B2 U' R F D U2 B D2 B L 
D' L' F U2 B' R' B D' L' D2 F' U F' R' U L' D' U R' D' R F U' L2 D' 
D R F2 L' F R2 B U' F2 R L2 B' R F' U2 R L D R B' R D F L2 B2 
U R2 U2 R B2 L' R F' B' R D B F2 L F' B2 U B2 L2 D' F B' R2 U' D2 
B2 U F' B U D' L2 D' R F' D2 B' R2 D R' L B L2 F2 B2 L R' U' B' R2 
U R' U2 D2 L R2 F2 R U' R L2 F' R' U2 R2 L D' B L2 R2 F2 U' D2 R2 B2 
B U B' D2 B' F R' F' U' B D' F B2 L B2 L R F' B' D B D2 U B L2 
U2 B D' F2 L' B2 L U L' R2 D2 L' F L' B2 R D B D U2 F2 L' D' R2 D2 
F' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' B D' L F' D U B D R F2 L' B D U' B2 R2 U' L2 F 
L' B' R D B U L R U D2 B' F2 L2 U' L2 D' F' L U2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 
L D' B L' F' U R2 F R' D U2 L' D B R F' D2 L2 R B D' L B U' L 
R D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L U2 R2 B' F' U2 B D' R2 B2 D2 L' B2 R F R2 U L2 U2 
F2 D' R U' B' D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D L' D' F U D L F B2 U L' R2 U' B' 
L R D' B D R2 B L2 B R2 D2 F R F2 L R' U' D B2 U2 D2 R2 U R U 
B' F' R' L2 B2 U' B' R' B2 U F2 B2 D' F' D2 U' B L' F' D' L U' L2 U' D 
L2 F U2 B U D R' D' R B D R L2 F2 L' R B2 F U L' B U2 D' B' F' 
R' F2 R2 L2 F2 L' B U' L2 R' D' F' R F' D' L' U' L B F2 L' D L' U' B2 
R B' R L' U' B2 U2 B2 R F2 L' U2 B2 D2 U' B D' L' R' B2 F U2 R2 B F2 
D' U L' D2 F2 R' D' B R' B2 D U F B' U B' L' R2 D2 R2 D U2 F' U2 R' 
L' U2 R U2 F U' R' U F' D' B' L2 B F' R' B R D2 L B2 L' F2 D2 L' U' 
F2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' L B' F2 L B2 U' L' U D' L' F' D2 R' U' D' B R B' U' 
L U' L B R2 L' D' U' F2 D2 R U2 L U2 B2 F2 L' U' F2 R' B' R L D B' 
R' D2 B F' L F2 R2 U L' R' B U2 L U B L' D B2 F2 D2 R' B' L' D2 U' 
L2 F' B L2 U2 B2 F' U' D' L' B2 U' R D' B' U B2 L2 F2 L2 B2 R' L B F' 
U2 R' D' L B' F2 R2 U' B U D' R' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 F' L F B' D2 F' B2 
R' B' L2 D' R F U2 F' D2 L2 R' B2 R L F2 L' B2 F L2 B2 L' F D' L2 B' 
D R2 U B2 U L R B D U2 R U' F' D2 F' L2 U2 L' R2 B F' L D2 R D2 
L B F U2 L2 U2 D2 F U' F D2 R' U2 F2 R D B' R F2 D L2 F L2 D U' 
F D' U2 R D2 R2 F B' R' B L U2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R U' D B2 U' B2 D L' 
F' L U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 R2 F' L2 D2 L' F' L2 F B2 D2 L D' R D L B2 
L2 B2 R L2 D B' R2 D B' D' B2 R' F' B L2 B' D R2 B2 U' B' R' U' D2 F2 
L U B R D2 U' B R' B L' D U2 B2 L2 D2 F D U B' D U B2 D U' L2 
U2 D' B' U' D2 B' U2 B L' U F' U2 B2 U2 L' U F2 R' U L2 F2 L D U2 F 
B2 D L' U' R L U' R U' D B2 U' F' L' B' R' B' L B' U2 B U2 D' B F 
U' D' L B R' L2 B2 F D2 F D' L2 B' D2 R F D F' L B2 L' B' R2 B2 L' 
R2 U L B2 U B' F L B D' L' B' R' U' F L2 D L' F' L R' U' R' U2 R 
F2 L F' D2 F' B R' B2 D' R U R2 U2 R2 D R2 L' U2 B F L2 R F2 R' L2 
U2 L' F2 R L' D2 R2 F' B L2 R U' L R2 D' U2 L R D L' U2 F2 L2 D R' 
U' R U' R' D' U2 F R' L F' L R' F' D' R U' F2 L2 B2 U R F D2 R F' 
U D' L' U' B2 F2 L' D U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' R B R' B' D' B2 
U2 F U D L2 R B D2 U2 L U D' F2 L2 U' B' F D2 R U D' B F' R U2 
B' R' L' F R2 L' F2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 D B' D' R' U2 L' F U2 B2 L' F 
U2 F2 U' F' L R2 D F' D F' R' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U D L B2 L2 F' R D2 F2 
D' L2 R F' B' D2 F' R' L U' L R' D' R2 L U R2 L2 D2 U' R2 F' L U' L 
D2 L F' U D R' D2 B2 R' U' R' F R L2 D' U2 L' F' D' L2 U2 B L F2 R 
U2 D F2 U R2 L F D' U2 R' D F2 B R' U F2 R' L2 F2 L2 B' D2 U' R' F2 
R2 F D F2 D R' D2 F' L' U' R' U L2 D' F2 R L F B' R B F D2 B' D2 
L' R B' L2 B' L F2 B R D U' B D B2 F D' R' B' U D' R' L' F2 L' F2 
R2 B2 D2 L F' B2 R2 D2 F' L' D L D U2 R2 B2 F2 R' U D2 F' U2 F2 L F 
L R U' B L' F' U R2 D' L F' U' F' B2 R' U' B2 D' L' F2 R2 U2 F' R2 D2 
B' F' R2 U' L2 D' R D2 F2 D2 L F' L' F' D' B2 U2 D2 L2 F U D2 B L2 D 
B' R2 B' L2 F' U2 L U B' L U2 L' D' F' U' F2 B U F' D' L2 F2 B L' D' 
L2 D' B F' L R' D F2 B2 L2 R2 B U' B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D B' D B R L' F' 
F B' L' R2 B2 L2 U D R2 B2 R2 D B' D' U2 L F' L D R2 D2 R' D2 U2 R' 
B2 R F B' D2 R2 L2 U' L' D' L' F D2 B' L' B' L D' L2 B R' L2 U2 L U 
U' F R2 L B' L D2 U' R B' L2 D2 U L' B' R' B2 U' L F2 R U' B U F2 
L2 F D' R' D2 L B U R' U' L F2 D2 B' L B2 U R2 B' R B' L2 R2 D2 U2 
U2 R B' F' U R F2 L U2 R L' D2 L' U' D2 F2 L' B' D' L2 U' D2 R2 F2 L2 
L2 D B' D' L2 F' L2 U2 R2 L D L' B2 L' F2 D2 U L D2 B D2 R B2 F' L' 
D2 F' R F2 U2 L' F D B2 F R2 L2 F' D' U2 L U R B2 R2 L B F U2 L2 
R2 U' L' D2 B2 R L' U F U2 R' L D' L2 U D2 L2 F' U' D R D' L' F2 R2 
R U D R2 B2 L B' F' D2 F2 B2 L' U2 L B' D2 R2 B' R2 L' U' B R2 D' U 
F' B D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 U2 D R F' D L' F' D2 L' D' F2 D' R L2 F 
R L2 B D R2 B2 R' F D F2 B' D' U2 L' D' B R B D' L D B2 F' L D 
U2 B2 U' L' F L' B D R' U' B2 D2 F2 D F U2 D L' U' F L F2 D2 B L' 
U2 F2 R L2 D2 B2 D U' R D' B' L2 U R L' D2 F' D2 F' D' U L' F B D 
B L2 D F2 R U R2 F' B D2 R2 U2 F D' F' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 B R2 F R D 
B2 R' U F2 D L2 U' B U D2 F' B R U R' D' B F' U L B' D' F2 L' R 
R U' D F2 L2 U2 B' R' F R2 U' L R D U2 B2 L2 B' D B' L2 D' R' F L 
U D F2 U L' R F2 B2 L F L F D2 F' U2 L' U' B' F D2 L' B2 L R D' 
B' U B' U' R F R' L' B U2 F R' F U' R2 F B D2 F2 R U' B' U2 F' U 
B U' B' D' F' B' U' R F2 B U F D L2 U' B R' B2 F2 D' L U L' F L' 
F D' F' R B' D' R L2 B U B2 L2 U2 D R F2 U' F' R B2 F2 U R' L' B 
B F' D R' U' D' B' D B2 U L2 B D' L2 B' R L' B D L D' F' U2 R L' 
F U B U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F' L' B F2 U R2 D L' F U2 D R D2 R2 
F D B2 D U2 L2 R2 B' L U2 L2 F2 D B R2 L2 F' D R' U' L' R2 B R2 D2 
U2 B U D2 R2 U L2 R' U D2 B F L' F2 D2 B2 L' F' B' L D' L' B' D U2 
D2 F L2 R U' R2 D F2 U' L R' B' D' F2 R2 U B2 U R' L F2 U B2 L' U' 
U2 F U2 B U' R2 U B' F' D2 R' L2 U' F U2 F U' F' D U F' R2 L' D2 R 
R2 L' F2 D2 U' B' R2 L2 B F' D' F2 U' F R2 D2 F D2 F' L' F' U2 R' L2 B2 
F' R F' U2 B2 R2 B U2 D' B' R' U2 F2 B D' U R2 B2 D' R F' U B' F U2 
L2 B' D F L' F2 L2 B' R2 F' U B2 U' R2 U' D L' F2 D2 B U L U R' F2 
F2 L2 F2 B' R' L' D F' L F L2 B R U B' U2 R2 L D F' L' F D2 U R' 
F2 D2 R' L2 B' L D' B' U' F2 L2 U' L D' F' U' B2 F D B' F2 L D2 L' B' 
R U D R2 L2 U' D B2 U B' D' F' U2 D' R U' F2 R' L2 B' D' R' B D2 L 
B' F2 D U2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 D L2 D' R D2 U' F' D L' D2 L2 F U L2 D R' 
B' R L2 U L' D' R F L U2 R2 L2 F' B' D L2 B2 L B2 L R B2 R' F2 D' 
U2 F R' D' F R2 D R' L2 U R2 U' R D2 F2 D2 R' L' B2 F U L' U R2 D' 
L2 U' L' B L2 F2 D U' L U' F D F' B2 D F2 U L R' F2 D2 B2 R U' D' 
F2 U R L2 D2 U' L D2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 R U' L U2 R' B U' F L' U2 F L2 
D U' L2 B2 D U2 L' B' L B' U' F' D R2 D B2 U2 D' F R2 B' D B' D' B' 
R' L' D' U' B2 F' R' B2 L2 R B' F2 L' U2 D' R F2 D R2 U2 R' L2 U' R2 B2 
L' D2 L' R' D' U' R' U B2 U R2 B2 L F B' U L2 R2 F' L2 U L B F D 
L U' B F' D' F2 R F2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' B R2 U' R' L' U R' D2 R' D' B' F 
L2 F' B' R2 D F L2 F' B' U F' L' D' L2 D2 R2 U' B R B2 L U2 D F' U 
R2 F L2 D2 F' B' L' B' D' F B' R' U D B' D R D2 L U R2 L2 B U2 R' 
B U B2 F D' U F2 B R2 L2 B D' R' D' L2 D2 F' D' U L' B2 D2 F2 R' L 
L' R' U D' F2 R U2 R' B2 U2 D R B2 D U2 R2 U2 F2 B L' F D2 R F' L' 
D R U2 B F L' U' L' R D' R2 B2 F2 U' F L B' U2 D' L F' B D B2 R2 
D' R2 B' D' U' B' L U2 R2 B' U2 D2 F R' D' U R' D' B' U F D' R2 L F2 
R B F' D R' L U' F L2 R2 F' U2 L D U B' F U D2 R B F2 L B' F' 
R F' D' F D' R2 B' D R D R' F' D2 F D2 L' R2 D' L' D R2 L' B2 F2 D 
B D' U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U F' R2 L2 D' R' D' B U' R L D2 R' U2 L' D' F2 
L' F2 U R2 U2 B' D2 B' D' R U2 B2 F2 R2 L F2 B R D F2 U D B2 L F 
F2 B U2 F2 B U F U' B U2 L' F R2 F' U' F R2 L' U2 B' F U L U2 R' 
U F' R2 U2 D' B' R F B' U2 F L D F B' R F2 B L2 R' D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 
B2 D B' L2 B D' R2 U2 F2 U F' U D2 R2 D2 U2 B' R' D' R2 L' U' B R' F' 
F2 D' R2 B' D2 R F2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' L2 F' D' U' F2 B' D F B' L D L B2 
B U' R2 U' F2 L' R F L' F2 U2 D R' F2 B' L D' B2 F' D L2 F L R2 U' 
B L' U B D2 L' R' D' U L D F L' B' L2 U L2 R F' R D' L' D F' L' 
R' B2 U' B U' B D B2 D' R2 U D L R2 U2 R D' L' R2 D B2 D' R B' D 
L' B' F D2 L U' B L' R U' B2 L2 U' D B U L' R U L D' F2 U L2 D' 
F' R U B' U' R L2 F2 D R' U2 B F' D2 L2 F D2 L F2 U L2 D R' U2 F' 
F R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L F B L2 B2 U F2 D U' F L' F2 R B2 D2 L' B' D B' 
L R B' R D' L2 B D2 L' B D2 B2 R' D' F' R2 F' L' D2 U L R' F' D R' 
B' R2 L' B R' D2 L' U R' U2 D2 R2 D B L2 R B' L B R L U R' U' B' 
F' L U R' D' U2 L2 R2 D' F' R' F' D U R' B2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 F D 
L' F R U L2 D2 R U L B L2 R' F' B' R2 L U2 B2 L2 U2 L F' U' B' F2 
B2 U R2 L' F2 D2 B2 U' D2 B2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 D R F2 L2 D2 U' 
U B2 R U2 R U' R' B' D2 B2 U L2 B2 L' D R2 L B2 F U B D' R' L' U 
L' R' B D U' B L D' U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L' R2 D2 F' R F' D2 L B2 D' R 
L U' D' R2 U2 L R' B F2 U2 F' D2 B2 L' D' L2 B' R2 U B R' F2 L2 D' L2 
U' B' R2 F L2 F2 L R' B2 L' U2 L' F' U B R2 L F' B2 D2 R2 D L2 B' D2 
U B' U' F U' B F R2 U' B2 U2 D R' D' U L' F' L' U2 L2 B' D' U F L' 
B R D U L2 D2 R2 D2 L U' B2 L R D F' D' B' L F U' D' F' D L R' 
L R2 F2 B R D2 R' F2 B' D F R' L2 U2 R D' R B L D U' L R' U' L 
F2 D L' D U2 F B2 L D U' R2 D L' R2 B' L' B D' U2 R' D2 L B R' L 
U D' L U D2 R D2 F' R B2 U2 L D' L2 D L B2 L F D' F' B' L U' R 
R F U L2 U' D' R F2 R2 U2 B' D L D' F U' R2 U2 R' B' L' F' U B2 F' 
F2 D L2 B2 D' L' U2 R' D F' D' L R D F D2 L F D2 U2 B2 F D' R2 U' 
F2 D' L' B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L' R2 U B F L F L' U B2 L2 B2 L' U2 F' D2 R 
L' R2 U R2 D2 R2 D F' B U D R2 L2 U' B F' U D2 R' D' L' U' L D B' 
B2 U' R2 D U2 F B' D' B2 F D2 B2 L B R' F' R F U2 B D' F2 U R2 D2 
L' B L F U2 F B2 R' D' R' U L' R U D2 L2 R2 U' L' R2 F2 D' R D U 
U B2 L2 U' B' U' L' F2 R2 U2 L U F' U' L D B D' F' B2 U B' L2 R' B2 
R L' B2 U R' F' D F D2 B2 R' F2 R' L' D R2 U2 L F L2 D U2 L U R2 
B' D2 L U B' D2 U' B' D2 B F2 D2 B F2 D U' R' D' R2 L' F U F L U' 
L2 F U' R2 B U B F2 L' U2 D' R F2 D F' D' R B' L2 F L2 F' U2 L2 B' 
D' U' R B2 F2 U F' U2 R' L2 F2 B U F2 B2 R B2 D2 F B2 L D' R' D' U 
L' D' U2 L' U' F2 B' L2 U' D B R' B U D' F2 D2 B U F D' F' D B' R' 
R F' R U2 F2 U2 D L' F R2 U' F R' B2 F D2 L U2 L2 R2 B L U L' F2 
D2 L2 B F2 U' F2 B L2 D2 L U' R' L U2 L' U2 R2 F2 L2 U D2 R U D' B' 
U B' F' U B' F D2 F' L D' F2 U2 B2 R L' U R D2 L' U' D' F D' B' U2 
L' D R2 U2 R' F U R' D2 R' U F2 U L2 R D' F2 D' R B' U B D' F2 U2 
R2 D2 U F B2 D L R2 U2 R D' L' U' B' F R2 B R2 F' R' U D2 L' D2 U' 
L' U R B L D' L' U2 R' F' D L2 U' R B2 L' D' F2 D U2 L' D' R L2 U2 
F' U2 B2 U' D' B L' R2 B' R2 F U D2 R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F D' L' F 
B L2 U2 F U' R' F' D' R2 L2 F U2 B' D2 F U R2 F R2 L2 F D2 B' F' L2 
F' D' L2 R F' D L D F2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 F U2 L2 D B' U2 F' B' R U B2 
B2 R2 B2 F D' F R' F R2 U2 B F D F2 U D' R D B F2 D' F' D B R 
B F' D B' U2 B' F' U' L2 D U' B2 F' U D2 R L2 U' B U2 R D2 R2 F' D2 
U L B L' U' B F U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 D U2 B L U' B D2 F2 D B2 R' L2 
F' R' D' U R D F B2 L2 B' R F' U R2 U2 D' F2 B2 R U2 L' R2 D' L' D' 
L2 R U2 B' R2 D' F D L U' B2 R U D2 R F R2 B2 L' F R' L B2 R D 
L2 R2 D' B' D2 B2 R B' D L2 U B' F R B2 R' U F' R F' R2 D2 R' U R' 
F2 L B' R2 L' D' F2 B D L R' U' L F U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D F D L R' F2 
D' L' F' B' D' R L2 D2 R2 U2 L D B' D' L F' U2 D B2 U2 B' L D U' B 
U2 D L2 B F2 U2 D F2 U F' L2 D2 R' B' R D F R2 U R' U L2 D F' D2 
L2 R2 U L' B2 D L B D2 F B2 L' D L B' R2 B L2 U' F L F2 L' F R' 
U R B L' U2 F' D U' L2 F B U' B' R U R' B L F2 D B U2 R2 L2 F 
D B D2 U' B' R D2 B2 R2 U F' R L2 U B U2 D R F U F L' B L2 B 
U2 L' D' F L' B F2 R2 L' B U2 L D' B' D' R' U F B' R' F B2 U R B2 
D' R2 L D' L F' U2 B2 D' B2 F' R' L' D U F2 B L' D L B D F U B 
F U L' B U B U2 B' R2 D R' L' F2 U2 B L' F' L2 B U2 D2 R' U2 L2 R 
D L2 U' D' B2 U2 R' L' F D L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B F2 U' L F2 B2 R2 D B D 
F2 L' B2 U' L2 U2 R' U2 D2 F' L' D2 B' D' L2 U D2 B2 R' F B' D R' F' L' 
U D2 B' L F' B' U' L B2 U L R2 F2 U' F' U R2 L U' B R' F' R' L U2 
L B2 R' D B L R B' F D U' B D F2 L' B D R F U2 F' B' U' L' F 
L2 F' D R' U F B R' U L R F' R' L2 B' R B' L' B' L B2 U L' D' U' 
F L' U R2 D2 R2 L D' L' U' D2 B' R2 D' F L R2 F2 L' R2 B2 R2 F R2 L' 
U L' U R2 L2 B R F' U B' L D' F' L2 U F' B2 L2 B2 F U2 R2 D F R 
F2 D2 L F L F' R' L' B' R' B L2 U' B' D2 B R2 D2 L2 D F D' R' F' D2 
R' B2 U' R U R' D' L F R D2 U' R2 B D B2 U' R' L2 D B L F L' D2 
U' D R2 L2 B' L2 D' B2 L' B' R2 F2 D U' F2 D R U2 D B' D F' L2 B2 F 
B2 D2 B2 D2 L' R' B' F D L' R B' R2 F2 D2 F D' F R2 D F2 L D' U' F 
D2 U' R2 F' B' R D' B' F' L D' L B2 D2 F2 R F R2 F' B L F D L2 F 
L' F' U L2 D' B' D' B2 R2 U D2 R L U' R U' B' L' B' L R F B' U D' 
U2 D2 B2 D' U' B' F2 R' B2 L B L' F B2 U L' R' U' R2 L D2 L2 U R F 
F' R2 B' L' F' B' L' R' U' D2 L' B2 F D2 R2 U' L R2 F B2 R U2 R' U2 L' 
B' D' L2 F2 L2 D2 F B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' L B2 R' U2 F2 U' L' F R2 L' U2 
U F R B2 U B2 L' U' L U' D L' U R F' R' F2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R F2 D 
U2 F B2 D2 L' R' F' L2 B2 F' D L' U2 L2 D2 F D' F2 B R' L F U' F D2 
R D2 R U B R' D U' R' D2 B' F U D2 L D2 F2 B U' L2 U2 L' U2 L2 U' 
F' D' U2 L' U2 L B2 U2 R2 B2 R F2 B' L2 D' L U2 R2 D' F' B2 D R2 D2 U' 
L2 F2 U L' R U' F' D2 L' D' F R2 D2 U B2 R U2 B2 R L U2 B2 F' L2 D2 
R D U F' D B R' B' D' B2 F L' U' F2 B' L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F' 
B L2 F' U2 D' L B' L' B' R2 L B R2 B L' U D B2 U2 B R' L2 B' U2 L 
U F' R' B2 F' D' F D B' D2 U2 R D' U B U2 F U B2 U' R L U' D' R' 
L2 R2 B' L D B2 U' F L2 B' U F D' F2 R' F D' R' L2 U B L' D' F' B2 
F' R B2 R2 F2 D L' U B L2 R B2 F2 L' D2 B' R' D2 L F B' D2 B2 D' R 
L F' R' F U L2 D U2 B2 L F' L F2 B U' R2 L2 F B D' F R2 F D' F2 
B' F2 U B' R' U' R L2 B' D' B' D2 B' F2 L2 U2 B F U L2 B2 U2 R F R' 
F R B2 R' L' U2 R2 F D2 R2 B D' U' F U' R' F2 B R2 D2 U' F L' D' L' 
D2 R' F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L' D' R' F2 R' F2 R' B U' D B L' B L' B' R U' F2 
B R B' L' U2 D' R' F B2 R2 D2 B2 D' B R F B' R L2 B F' U' L B' F 
U' L2 F2 D2 R L2 U2 L D' L' F2 R F2 B U' D' B' F2 L B2 R2 D' F L' B 
R B' L2 U2 D F D L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D2 L F2 U' D B L' F2 U R' U2 L R 
F R D2 F2 D B F' L2 B U B2 U' L' U2 R L' D U' F' D2 U2 L2 R D' R2 
R2 D' R U' D B F' U2 D2 B' F' L2 R F' U' L2 R D U' R L2 U' D' F2 L2 
L' R2 B' R2 U' D' L B' F D B' U2 F2 B' U L2 B R' F' L' U2 D2 L2 U L' 
L D' F' R' L2 U' L' U2 B' F U2 L U D B D B2 D' L R F B' U' B L 
R2 B' L' U L' F2 R' B' L' D2 F U' R B' F L2 B2 L' D' R D2 F' D L' R' 
L F' L2 U' F' D2 R2 U' B' D' U R2 B2 D' B' D' B R2 D R' B L D' L' U 
B2 R F L2 B2 L U' L' U B' L2 R F R2 L D R' L' U2 D2 L' F L U' F2 
R' D L2 U' R L' U2 F' L2 R' B2 R2 L F' D' R' D' B' U' B D2 L D2 R B 
B F' L B2 F2 U' L2 D' L B' R' F' L U' L D' B' D U2 B' L' R2 B' F' R' 
B2 F2 D2 R U' L F2 B2 D2 L' D R' B2 U B U' R2 U D' B L D' L' U2 R' 
D B' D' U' L D' R2 D U' F' U F U' F' B' D F' U D R U2 D B2 F2 U' 
R' U2 D2 R' L D U' R' F2 R' D L2 U D' R' F' U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B F2 L U 
D' B2 U L' U L2 R' D B' R D' B' L' R' F U2 R2 D' F' L' U' F U2 R D 
D2 B L R2 U2 B L' R2 U2 L U F2 R' F' B D2 U F2 L2 B' F L' F' U' F' 
L F U' R B' U R L B' U' B2 R' L B U L' U' B F2 R F2 R2 F' R L2 
F U L2 U' D R F' U B F2 U2 B R2 F2 L' D B D2 R' U R' U F2 D' B 
D2 U2 B2 D B2 F U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 F' L B F R' F2 R B2 D' R F2 
R U2 F U' F L U D L2 D2 B2 F' D' F' D L2 B' U' D' F R' L' F' B D' 
F D L2 D B' U R' U R' F R2 U2 F2 L' R U' R2 U' R' U2 D R' B U L' 
L' B' F D' R2 F L D2 R2 U2 B L U' D R2 D2 B D U R' D2 U2 F2 B2 R2 
F2 L2 B2 R2 F' B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 D' U' B2 U' D L2 B2 L F' R2 L' D2 U2 R' 
B' D2 U2 B F L' D2 U' F2 B2 L' R2 B2 R L2 F' R2 U F B' U' F' U' D2 R' 
L2 D2 L' R U2 L2 F' R' U2 D' B' U2 B U' R2 F D' U F2 B2 R2 B' L' D2 F 
L' F L F2 D2 L2 B' L' B' D U B2 F2 U F B R D' U2 F2 U2 B' R' D' U2 
D' U B' D F D2 B' F' D R' F2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F' D' U' R' L2 U2 D' R' D' 
D U2 R' F2 R' D' B L B' D' R D2 U' F U' L2 F2 R B2 U' D' F' D2 B' R 
B F L F R D U R' D' U2 F' R' F2 R' L F B R2 U2 F B L D' B L 
B' L B R' U2 R' L2 B2 R' F2 D R2 D2 B' L R2 F' L2 U2 F' R L B' F2 D2 
L2 U2 F2 U F L' F2 R F' R2 U2 F' B D' F' U2 B F' L2 R F D B' R2 L' 
D2 R2 B D L' B2 R F2 B' D U2 L' B2 D2 F' B2 U F U' F2 B' R' D2 R' U 
U2 R D' L' D' B' F2 D' R D' R2 L B' U' R2 B2 D' L R' D' B2 F2 U2 D B' 
F D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B U D B2 R D2 L F U' L' R2 B' D' B D' L' B2 F' D 
B2 R2 B2 D' U' F R' F2 B D U2 R2 B R2 U' L' U D' B2 D R L' D2 U' B2 
D2 U2 L' B D U2 B L2 D' U' L' D2 F2 R F' D R' U2 B' F D F2 L2 B U' 
R2 B D' U' L D U B L2 B R U' B2 F' R U L' F2 R2 B' L2 U R2 F2 B' 
B2 R U' B' F2 U2 D B' L' B F' U' R U2 B' D' U2 B' R L2 B D2 F U2 B2 
D2 L2 B2 R B' D B2 R' L D F2 D F B2 D' U' R F2 B' D' B U B D' F2 
R B2 U B' R L' B R L2 F' B D2 L U R F' U R' U' R D2 L F' D F2 
D2 F U F2 B2 R' F L B' U R2 L F2 L' F' D B2 L2 B D' U2 B L' R F2 
D' F2 U2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 R B' L' F' U' L' R' B2 F' R2 B' L2 F U2 B2 L 
D2 L2 B R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F B' D2 U2 F' U B' D U F' L R2 D' R' D' F2 
F2 B D R' U' L B U2 R2 D B2 L R U2 F2 B2 D' L' B' R' L2 U L' U' R 
D2 R' L2 B2 F2 R2 L2 F U L B2 R U R' F2 B L F L D' F B2 L' R2 D2 
D2 L F2 B' U2 D F' D F2 D2 B' U F2 B R' U' B U2 R' B F2 D L2 U' D 
D U B2 L' F B R2 L F' R' L2 F L2 U' L' D' U F' R' F2 R2 U2 F U' F' 
B D F' B2 U2 L U2 D F D' R U R L2 F' B L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U R' L 
D2 L' U D2 R D2 F U2 L D' B2 F2 L U B' D F B2 D2 R L2 F' U2 L2 R2 
U R F' U2 F' R B R2 F R L2 F2 L' B' L U R2 D' B2 U' F D' F2 B D 
L U2 R D F U L2 R D U R D R2 L D U R' U' B R F' U B D2 F' 
F2 B' R2 L' B' F' D2 L R' B R F' D' F R2 B2 R' L2 U2 D2 F B2 D L' F2 
F L U' F2 R U2 F' D2 B R2 U' R2 L' B' L F' R D U2 B' F D' R2 L' F 
L' U L2 U2 R2 U D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 F B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 L' U2 B L 
U L D2 L F U' L U F' U2 F2 D B' D' U' B' L' U F' D' B' R' B' R' D' 
B2 F L R2 B' R2 F2 U2 R U2 D2 B' R L' F D2 B2 U2 L2 R U' R' L2 D' R' 
R U R' L2 F' U' R D2 B' D2 U' F2 U R' F2 L U' L F L2 F2 U D' L' B 
R' D R' D2 L' R D2 B2 F L B U R2 D F B' U' R U' R L2 F D B D2 
L' U2 R D2 L2 F2 L' D L2 U R2 L B2 D R B F' D2 R' D B2 U B D2 F2 
F U' R' F R2 U' L R' D L' U2 B L D' R2 B U B L' R U' L' R' U2 D2 
B2 F R' L' B R F' R F B2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R' B F R D' R U' D' B U2 
D B F' R F B2 D2 F2 R2 D U' F2 L2 B2 F' U' B2 F2 U' D F D2 F2 U' D2 
U2 B2 D' R D' L R2 B' U' F2 B D2 U2 L2 U' D F L D2 R2 F2 B U' B' R' 
L2 D2 U' B R' L' U2 B' L' U2 L' D2 F' U2 F' U2 B U2 F2 L' F' L2 F2 U B' 
D2 F' B' R B2 U' L R2 U2 L B2 R2 U F' D' L2 R2 D F2 D' F U2 D' L2 U' 
U R U2 R' F' L F D2 F U B U' L D' L' U' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 R L U D2 
L' U' D2 B2 R L B2 L2 D' F' B2 L' U2 F R2 B2 D U B L U2 F2 R2 L F2 
F D2 U2 B R' B U L D2 L U F' D L2 R' B' F2 L' B' U2 B D F' B2 L' 
B L' U D' B U F' U' D2 B2 F R D2 R B' R L2 F' D U2 L' F2 B' U2 D' 
U2 F U' F2 U2 R D' F U R' D L2 B R' L' U2 F R' U2 D' R2 B2 R B' L 
B' R' B' L2 R' F' L2 F' B D' B F L' D' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 
F' L D F' D B L' F' R F' L2 D' L B2 F L B' D' F L' D' F' D' U2 F2 
R D2 R F L B2 L2 R' B' R2 F' R L D' L' B F L2 F R U F' R2 U' D 
U' F' U2 B U D R2 B F D' B2 U2 D' F' L' R D2 B L B' R2 D' U R' L2 
B2 D L U D' B' U' F' U D' B' D2 B U2 R2 B D L' R F D2 B' F' R F 
L' D B D R2 B' R2 F2 B2 R D2 L D2 B2 U F L' U' B R F' D2 U' F2 B' 
F2 D' F' U D' L2 R D F2 L' U2 L' B U' D2 L U' R2 L' U2 B2 U2 B' F2 D 
L F B2 U2 L2 U D2 R2 B F2 D' B R' B' L2 U L U L' D' R2 D B' F' L 
F B2 D L2 U' B R' B R B' F' R2 F D' B2 R L B F2 U2 L' R B D2 B' 
B' U2 F B2 D2 R2 U2 R' L F D2 L F L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D F B2 D2 U2 F' B' 
U' B2 U F' U L2 B D' L R' F' D2 U2 B2 L' B R2 D2 U2 L2 R U2 D B' U 
B' L R B U' D R2 D2 L2 F2 U B L U D2 F B' U R2 B2 R2 L F U D 
R F R U' B D2 R F U2 B L2 D' R' U2 B2 L2 B2 F R2 D2 L U' D2 F R' 
R2 D2 R' B L' R' U2 F2 U' B R' F B U F L2 R D' U L2 U D L' B U2 
B D' F' R' D' L2 R U' F' U2 F U' L2 F R' L2 F' B D R U B2 U' F' L2 
B R U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' R' D' U L2 D2 L B R' L F U2 F' R D2 R2 D2 B 
U L D U2 L F' R2 U R2 U2 F' L B' R' B R2 U2 F B' U' R U2 D2 B' U 
F2 U R B R2 U' R2 F R D2 F2 B2 U R' B' U2 D2 L2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R' F 
F' B R' L F L D2 B2 D' R2 L' U' D R' L' U' D F2 R2 L' D L B2 U F' 
D2 F B2 D2 U F2 B2 L R B L' D R2 L D F' B D2 L2 R' F B' D' F' L 
U' B L' D B2 D2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D' B F2 D' B F' D B L R2 F U' 
U2 R D' F2 B R L B' R L B' D2 R L' F D' B' L' F2 L' R' B2 U' L' B' 
U2 L F L B2 D F D R' D2 B' F2 R2 U2 F' B L2 D L D L R D U2 L' 
U' L2 D' B2 L D2 U2 B F2 L2 F' R B' D B2 D B U' B' L B' F' R L2 B' 
D2 U' F D B' L2 U B2 F2 L' R F U2 F' R' D' F R2 D2 U' F B' L2 B' D2 
D' B U2 B' U F R2 B2 F L F2 D R2 F L' B2 D F' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 
B2 R L2 F2 B' U D' F U' L R2 U2 L2 D' R' B' F2 R' D' R' B2 L' F2 D2 F2 
B L R' D2 F2 U B U D2 B' D' R2 D' U R' F' L D B2 D' U2 B2 D2 U R2 
B' L' R' F2 B2 L2 R F U2 R D U' B' D U2 L' U2 R B2 D R2 L B' D R2 
U' B2 U' R' L U2 B2 F R U' D2 L D' R' L F B U' B' D2 L B2 F' L' R' 
U R2 U2 L' F' L B2 F2 R' U F' U F R2 D B' L R D2 B' D F B' D' U2 
B2 D L2 F B2 D F' D L2 U L2 D R2 L F' B2 L U2 R2 L F' D2 F' U L' 
R' U L2 U D B2 D' F2 L' B2 R' B' D' R2 D2 R B U2 B' U R B2 F' L' U2 
F2 B' D' R D2 U2 R F' L' R U2 B U2 R2 D R' U2 D R2 U2 R2 F' D F R 
B2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F U' B D' F2 B' U D' B' D L' D R2 B' R U' B2 D F R2 
F L2 R' U D2 F B' R2 L D B' D' F D F' L' U' R2 U R' L2 F L F D 
D' R2 U' F B D L U' R F B2 R2 F D' B L2 R2 U R U D' L' B' L F 
F' U2 L D' F D' L R B' D2 L D' F L2 F2 R U2 F B D' U2 L D' U F2 
R2 L2 D B F' U' F D R' U L D2 R' U' L' R2 B2 R' F2 B2 L2 B' R B U' 
L F R' L2 U F' B D R2 D F' L B2 F' U2 L2 F U' B2 L D2 B2 F2 L' R2 
L2 R2 D' F U' R' B2 U B R' F2 L2 F2 U' D2 R U L' F' U2 F B2 L B2 D 
U L2 F' B R2 D2 B2 L' F B L' F' R2 U D2 L2 U L D' R2 D B D2 F2 D' 
R L2 B' R L' B2 F' U' F2 L2 R2 B U2 L U B2 D2 B F2 D2 F L' U' R F 
F' D2 R2 B D' U' B U2 F' U' F2 R B2 F' U' B2 L2 F R' D L R D U B' 
F R2 D2 R F2 R D' U' F2 L' R' B' R D U B' L' D2 B' L2 D' F U2 B2 U' 
F2 R' L2 U2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 D U F' U2 R2 B U L F L2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 L 
D B2 D' U' B' U L' R U' D2 R2 U2 F2 L R' U F R U2 R' F B' U' D2 B2 
L2 R B F U D R2 U F2 D R2 F B L2 U' L2 B U F2 D R' F2 B' R' L' 
L' F2 L' U D2 L U' R2 U' L' R U2 L2 B' R2 B' R D2 L' U B2 U2 F' B' L 
D' F D2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F' B2 L' B' U D2 B2 R2 B' L' F' R' D B' D2 L' B2 
D F' D' F2 L U2 F L' F2 L D' U' L B2 F2 D2 F R' U2 D' R2 L2 D F2 L' 
L2 B2 U' R D2 F B D B L B2 D R2 D' B' U2 L2 F U L2 F2 U F D2 U' 
U' R B' D' L' F2 D2 L' R B U D' R' D' L2 D' B' U F2 D2 U' R2 L2 B' D 
R D2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 L R B' R2 B R' B2 U R2 L2 F U2 R' U' R' B F2 L 
D2 U B2 R B2 D2 B L' B' F2 U2 B' L U B' L F L2 R U B D2 F2 L U 
F2 U' F2 B2 U' L F L U' R U2 F2 B2 R' D2 U' R L2 B' U L2 U2 B' D' R2 
F2 L' D2 R L' D2 R' D L2 F2 R' B2 F L' R' F2 D2 F2 D' B' U2 B' U2 D2 F' 
B F' L2 B D B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F' U' B L2 R' D' U' B' D2 F L2 R2 
L U F' L B2 L2 R' U' F' B2 L' B F' U' L2 U2 B U' F' L R' U' R' F2 L2 
D2 F2 B2 R L2 B2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 R' D' R2 U L' D' U2 R2 L' U B' L2 R F2 
F U B' R B2 R F2 L R F' D R2 L D' F D' R' B' U' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' 
B L' U2 R2 F D L D' L' U F U2 F' L R2 D2 R' L2 B' R2 L2 F' L B L' 
B2 D R U' B2 F' U2 B D R2 U' R L' B D L2 R2 F' B2 L2 D2 U B' R L 
L' R F' D' R' F' L U2 R2 F' D' B2 L D2 L U2 R B R L' B L U2 D2 F2 
R2 B' R2 F L' B2 L R U R U B R D R2 U R' F L2 U2 D R2 F' L2 B' 
B L' U2 D B' D' R' F' U2 L R F D F' B' U L2 D' B U2 D F L U L2 
U' R2 U F U' F2 L2 R B2 D' L D2 U' F' U R U B2 D L' U' R' U2 R' U2 
U R U' D L' B U' F2 B' R2 F B' L F' L2 B R L2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 B' 
L' B F U' F L2 D' B' R L D2 L2 B' R2 L' D' B2 R2 L D B D L2 U L' 
L U' L2 U B' D U F' B' L2 U2 F B' L2 R' U2 D2 B' R F2 U' D L B' U 
L B D U' L2 U D2 B U' F2 R2 B F U2 B L' B U B L R2 D' L R' B' 
B' D' R' B2 U2 B D' R F' D2 L' U2 D L2 F L' D2 L2 F B D' L F R' B 
B F2 D B' L' D F2 B' U L U2 D R2 F B' U' L' F R2 U' F' D2 F U2 R' 
U2 D2 R2 D B2 D' B L D' R2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F U D2 L2 D L2 F R2 D2 B R2 
F' L B' R D U2 R' F B2 R' B D2 U' L' U2 B' F U2 B2 F' R2 F' D F B' 
U' F B R2 B R' U2 B' F L' D F U F' U D R2 F D B U L2 F2 L2 B 
B2 L2 D U B2 U' B' R' F' B D' L U2 D2 L' B' F2 U' L U' R D2 L D F 
L' R' B R2 U L D2 L U' B' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 B2 D L2 R' D U' F' U F R' 
B' L2 D' L' B F' D2 U B2 D' B D2 B' R L' D U' B U' F' B D F' R2 D 
D' F2 D' U L U D B U' B' U D2 B2 U D' L' U L' R2 B' U' L' U L2 B 
F R L' F' B D' B' U B2 F D B' F R' D L2 D2 B' D B2 L' B' U2 B2 F' 
F' L' B' F D' L F' D F U F2 L2 F2 B' U F2 D U L' U2 L R' U B R2 
R' D2 U2 B' D R' F B R U F L' F R L U' R' L' B' F2 L' F' R2 F' U' 
L B L D' B U2 F' U2 B2 L' D' R' D2 F2 L F2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 L' B' U D' 
U' F R2 D' U F R L' D2 F R L' D F' L B2 R' B' L2 D F' L2 B2 L D' 
B' L F B D' U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F' R2 D' L' R2 D' F' U2 B' R' B L F' D' 
F B2 R' B' R L' U L' D2 F' D' U R D R' F' R' F' B2 L' U F2 B' U F2 
B' D2 F D' F' L2 B2 R2 D' R2 L' D2 U' L' B R L D2 B' R' B' L' D2 L' B 
B' U B2 F2 L' B' D2 B2 R2 B L' R' D B2 R2 U B2 D' F' R2 F R' F2 R' B2 
L2 D' R' F D2 B2 U B2 R B2 D2 R2 F' L' R' D R2 B D L R' F2 R2 L2 B' 
D U' F B2 L' F D U B2 R' D' B2 D R' U' L' F U2 R U L U2 B F2 R2 
F' R2 L2 U2 F U' B2 R2 F2 U' B' D' B2 U R D U' B R' U' L B L' D' U2 
L2 R D2 R B2 L2 B2 D' R' L' U D' F2 D R F' R B' F' L D2 U' R2 D2 U 
R' D2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U D' F' L U2 R' B' F R L2 D' R2 U' R' U2 B U L2 
F' R' U' D L F2 R F' U' L' D U2 B2 U F D2 U2 B R' B' L' F2 U D B2 
U2 F' B2 R2 D' L F' B' R2 D' F' R2 D2 F2 R F' L D L' U2 D R' L2 D' R' 
U' R2 U2 F2 U2 L R' U F L F2 U B' L2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F L' B2 U L' D2 
F' D U2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 U R' L' D2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U B F2 R2 L' F2 U2 F2 
U' F2 R2 D' L' U2 L' R U L2 B F' D' F2 D2 B2 D U2 F' B R2 D' U F2 B' 
U2 F' L R' D B L2 R' D R U2 R' B' U2 B F2 U' R L2 F' L U' L2 U' R2 
R' F' L' B' U R2 F2 B2 U2 D' L' F2 U2 F2 U' R' B' F2 D' F L' F B R2 U' 
R L' D2 U' F' B' U L' F' U R D' B2 D' F2 B D2 B2 R U D2 B2 L' U' L' 
F2 R' L' F D' F2 D' B2 L D2 L2 B F' U2 R2 B' U2 D2 B R' B2 F2 U2 B U 
B2 F2 U B' U2 R F2 U' L2 B2 U D2 R F2 R D B2 R F D2 U' R' U F2 B 
F2 L' B2 D L D2 U2 R2 B R F B' R' F2 D2 B' F' L R' D' F2 B' R' L D' 
B2 R2 F2 B' R B' L' U D2 R' D' F2 U L R2 B2 F' R' F' B R2 D' F2 R D' 
D2 L D2 U L2 D B U2 B2 R B D2 L' B2 U' D' B D R F D R D' U' L' 
B D' R' B U' B2 F D U' B2 L R' F U L2 F L' F D R F D' B' D2 L2 
R' L' D' R2 L2 D F' U2 B D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R D F U2 F2 U' R2 F' B' R2 
B' F2 R2 U2 D2 B2 U F L R B' F' R L D2 L' D' R' F D2 U' B2 R L' B 
B2 D F2 R2 U' B' R B F L' F' B2 U D' F D' B2 D L' R U2 R' U2 R' D 
R2 D U' B' U2 L2 U F B D2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 U' B' L' U2 F2 D L' U B 
U2 B F L2 F2 R F' R' L U' R2 B F2 U D2 B2 U' D' R' L2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 
L' U' D B R' U R U B2 F2 L B U' F U2 D2 B2 R D2 L' D F' L F B' 
F2 R F' R2 B2 U' F U2 F' B' U' R B D' U' B2 U' L2 U2 L D U R' F D' 
F2 U F' R2 D' B L2 D' L2 F2 D L' B U D' L2 U2 D2 F2 U D' F' D2 L' B 
F' U2 F2 D2 L U2 L F2 B' L' F L' D F2 R U L2 F2 U D' L2 U2 B D F 
U D R' L F' D U F U L' B' U L' F R' F2 D' F' B' L' B' F' L' R2 U2 
U' R' B D' B D2 R2 F B' L D B2 R L U R2 L' F' R L' B2 U2 R' U L' 
R' F' U' F' L F D' B' U' F B L' R' F' B L U2 L' R B2 R U B2 D2 R 
R2 L B2 F2 R2 D' L B2 R' D F L F2 L' R2 B' R' U L B2 F2 U L D F 
F2 U2 F2 R' F R F B2 L2 D B2 R L' D2 L D2 R' F B2 D2 R' U' F2 B2 U' 
D F' U F' R F2 L2 F2 U L' D' R D' U' F2 B2 L R' F' R' F' D R' B2 D2 
U' F2 D2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 U D2 F' D2 U2 B F D R' D U L U2 D F2 L2 
B2 U R2 B' F' D2 U B2 R' L' B2 L2 R B' L2 U R L' F2 B D2 R' B' L2 F 
L2 B R' F B2 D R' U2 F2 L' R B' R' U' D' F2 L R2 D F B2 U' L' R' F' 
D' L' B2 D F' R' U F L2 U' F2 B R L U B U' B2 D L U2 L' B L' B 
D2 F' L2 D' B' F' L R' B2 L U2 R2 D U R2 L' U' L' R' B2 R2 D' F L' D 
U' B' D B U2 L D U2 L' F U' B' L D' L R2 D2 R' U F U' R L' F2 U 
D U' F' R F L' U2 F L2 F U2 D2 L2 R' U2 D B' R L2 D F' R U' L' R2 
F2 U2 D' L U2 B F' R B2 U2 R' F L' B' U2 D L' D2 F2 R' D R' L U' R 
D2 U2 L U D L' R2 F D' U B' U2 L' F D2 F' D' F2 R B F' D2 R B L2 
R' F2 R F2 B2 U' R B2 U2 L R D R D U' B U2 D' F B2 D2 B' R' D' F2 
L D U2 F2 L2 U' B D' F' B2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 B U' F D2 F' L2 D R D2 R 
B2 U' D2 L2 D F D B U2 F' R' L2 U D' F2 D2 U F U B2 R2 F D U F' 
U2 D2 L B' F U2 R L' D F' D R' L2 F' B2 R2 B' D' B' L B2 U R2 U' D2 
F2 U' F2 L2 R2 U' L' U' L D L2 B2 R2 U2 D R' F' D2 F2 D L F D2 B2 R 
L R' F2 R2 B' U2 R B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 U L2 R' B D L2 D2 F R U' 
U2 F R2 B U' F2 B2 R' U' D B F' L2 B' F' R F' R' D B' L2 R' U' F' U' 
R2 B2 U2 R' U2 B' R F' R' F B L F D' L U B2 R U' L2 U R' B2 U2 B 
U' D B' L R2 D2 B' D L U' L2 U2 D' L' D L' R2 F D' F2 R' F D L' R' 
R2 L' U' L B2 R2 F' R' F2 L D' F2 U' L' F' U B2 D B2 R U F2 D R' L' 
L B R' L' F B L' U R2 L U L2 F D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 B R2 D2 F U' D2 R 
R B2 D' R U L' D2 R D2 F D2 B2 F D2 R2 F' B2 U2 L' D B' F2 D' B' F' 
F' L U2 L2 R' F L B R' D B2 R2 D2 F2 R F L2 U2 D' R2 U L U' B F2 
R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D B' R' F2 B' L F2 U2 B' L F2 L U2 L2 U' B2 R' D' 
F L2 F2 B2 R' D2 L F R D' F' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D U2 L' U' L2 R F2 B2 L' 
L D' L D2 B2 D B F U2 F2 L R' B' U' L2 F' R2 B2 D2 R D2 F B' U' R 
B' D' R2 F' D L2 U2 L2 U R2 L F2 D2 B' F' D' F' B R2 F B2 R2 F R2 D 
D' F R' D U R F' D2 R2 U' L' F U2 B' R L' F2 L2 D2 L F' R2 D' R' D 
D2 B' L2 R U' F' L' D B' D B U2 F' R' D' F2 L F L U' B D F L' U' 
L2 R' B' D L' F' B R' B D2 U B' R2 U2 L2 D L' R2 U D2 F B2 R L' U' 
D F' L2 D2 U' L F D2 U L2 D2 F' B2 R' L2 F2 U2 F L D' L2 B2 D' L2 R' 
B2 U L2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 U F B D F2 D2 B' R L2 D L2 R' F L' D2 R2 L2 
R L2 D2 B2 F' R U2 F' B2 U2 R' L D2 R2 U' B F' D2 R' U F' B2 L' D2 U 
F2 U2 F U2 F' R L U2 L R' D R B2 D' B U D R' F2 L D' F2 B' L' F2 
U D2 R L' D2 B L2 D' L D2 U' B' R' F2 D2 F' D2 U2 B F L U' L' B' U' 
F2 D' L2 B D2 R' B D2 U F U' D' F2 D R' U2 L' D' F' D' F' U2 L F2 B 
L2 F L2 F2 U D2 B' F' U' B2 F2 L2 B R' D L2 R' D' F' R' L2 D2 F' L' B2 
U B2 F2 R' F' D' B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B' F2 R' D2 R' U2 F' U' D' R2 D U' 
L2 F2 U2 D B U R' F' L' B2 D2 B L U2 R' B L2 R' B' F2 U' F2 D' U B' 
B' F2 R2 F D L F' U2 D F B U' F' U' B2 U D' L' B2 U' D' L R B2 U2 
F' U2 F B D B' R' U' D2 B L' B' L2 F' D' U L2 U R L' B D' U B D2 
R B' D' F L' D2 U B' L R D' F U L R F2 D' R2 U2 L R' D' F' R' D 
R D' F2 L D2 B2 R2 L D2 F2 R2 L B' F L2 U L R2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' F2 B' 
D U2 F' L' D F' R2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U F B L D' B' L' R' F D U2 R' D' 
D L' U2 L' U F2 B' U' B' R L D2 R U' R' D B2 R L U' L' R2 B U2 B' 
F U B D R' U R2 L' D2 F2 B R' U2 D' L2 B2 F' U' L U2 B2 L2 B2 L' F2 
F2 B2 L F' U2 B' U2 F U2 L R B F D U L' R D2 F' D2 R D B2 U2 L2 
B' R D2 L R D' L' B' D2 F D2 B U2 L D L2 D2 R' B2 D2 F R2 L2 U' D 
R U L2 U L' F L2 D L D L2 U F' B R2 U2 B' L B' L2 U R U' R2 B' 
R L' F2 B R' D2 F D2 L' D2 F2 B' U2 L D B' R2 F2 D' F B' D' B' U F2 
D' U R2 B R' U' L2 D R U F2 R L' U2 L' D2 B' L U' B' L2 F2 B' U2 F 
L R' U2 R2 U2 L U' L D2 B2 L2 F D' L2 U' R2 B2 R' L' B' L D U R B 
F2 U B2 F' U' F U' D L2 U' L2 B F' L2 D' B L R' U2 D B' R L2 U2 R' 
F' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 B R F' B' U2 F U R2 B' U2 D L R' U F 
U B D2 R U R' B2 U' B' D U B' R2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 B L B D' B' F2 L 
B2 U' D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 B F2 R' D B2 F' D R2 U L' B' F' D' R2 L' D' F' D' 
L B' F R' B F R' B' D2 B2 L' U' B' U2 L' U' F2 D' L2 F2 L' B R F2 L2 
R B U D R F2 U' F' D R L' F' D L2 F U2 L2 B' F2 R' L2 U2 L2 F' R2 
L U L2 F' U2 F2 U' F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' F' L' F' R' L2 B' F' U F 
F2 B R B' F R' L2 F2 L' U2 R2 L2 F' U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 R 
U R2 U' D' L D2 R' U2 L R D2 U' B' R' L' B D L' B' F' D U' R U' F2 
D2 F R2 F R2 F' D' F2 B2 D2 B U L R' U' F L' R2 U' F D R F D2 F 
U' B' F D' B' L' U' D' F' U2 L' U2 F2 U R' U2 L B2 U D B2 L D' R' D2 
D U F2 D2 L2 R U' L D B' D B R2 L D2 F' D' B2 L' U2 D L2 D L2 B 
U' R2 B' U' B D B' L U2 R F2 U' F' L U' D2 L' D L' F D' B' U' F' R2 
U2 R' U2 F' B U B2 U2 L' R F D2 L2 B' U' D' R' D' B2 D' U' B R' B U 
L U' F2 B R' F R2 L2 F U L' D' R' F2 R' B U' B D2 L R' B2 F D' L2 
B' F' R D2 F2 R B' L2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 F' D B2 R2 B L' R D' F2 B' D2 
D2 U2 B2 F2 L' U B' D2 B' F D2 U R L' F2 U2 F U' F' L B2 U2 F B L' 
B F2 D' R2 U2 L D2 F R2 B2 L' F2 L' U' R D U R' L' U2 B' R' B' F2 D 
R2 D' L2 U D2 B' R2 F' D L' B D R L2 B' R' B' F L' B' L2 D' U' F' L2 
D' L' F B U' R' F' U' R L D2 L U' F B2 R2 B2 L U2 F' L' F' U2 B2 R' 
B D U' L' U L' U2 F2 R2 B' L' U R B' L' F D B F2 D2 F D2 B' F' R' 
F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 L D2 F' R B U' B2 D' B U2 R F2 D2 B' D' B U' R2 L' 
F2 B2 L' F2 R F L D' U R2 U' B2 F2 L R' U2 F' L' D' R2 L2 F' B D L' 
D2 F' L2 D2 L U' R' U' F U D' R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' R B F' D2 F' L R' 
U L D2 U2 R B' D2 U2 B F2 D L' D2 B L2 B2 R D' L D2 U R U' D2 F 
U' F2 D' L D' L' D L' R F' U2 L2 R2 D B' U' F D2 F L2 F' R2 F' R' F2 
R D' L' D2 B' R2 D' B D2 F2 D F2 B' D U2 B2 D' R' F2 D F2 L2 D' B' F' 
U' L' D B' D2 L F L D2 R2 L2 F B D' R' F R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L' R 
L2 U2 R2 U B' L F U B U R U' B2 L' B' F D2 L' F R' L2 B2 D2 U' B' 
L D2 B' L D' U L B' U2 D' L B U2 R D2 U L' B D' B' L B2 D2 F2 R' 
L2 B L2 D2 R2 U B' F R2 D B D' R U2 B2 U' R L B' R L D' B F2 D 
L2 B' U2 B2 R B' U2 B R2 L2 D2 F R' F' D2 L' R' F' D F2 D R L F2 R 
R' F U2 L2 F2 L' U' B' D2 F' R2 U' R' F2 B2 R L' U' F' R2 F' B2 L U F 
L R2 D' R F2 U2 D' B2 F' D2 U' L D' U2 F' D' L' F L2 U F B' L2 U' B2 
U B' D2 L2 R F L F B D' R' L2 D' U' L' B' U R2 U2 D R' D2 L2 U L 
U D' B R2 U2 D F' R L' B' F' R2 L' U' F2 L B F2 D2 L' D2 L U L2 B 
L2 R U' L2 U2 F U D R2 U2 L B2 D R' D2 F U2 R U' D B D2 R2 B2 D' 
U' D B' F2 R B2 R2 B2 L' F D L' D2 U' L' U2 F U2 L2 R' F2 B L2 D' F2 
F2 U F2 R U2 L' B' F2 L2 U' D2 B' R U2 R2 B2 R' B' F' L' D B D' L' B2 
B2 R' F2 L U B2 R2 U D2 F' R2 D2 U' L D' U L2 R' F2 R2 L D2 R' F B' 
D2 U' L' D2 L' D2 L' U' F L U' D B' R' L' F' U' B2 U2 R' F R' D' L' D' 
D U' B' L F' R2 B D' R' F' L U L2 U L B F' D2 U' L' B' U' D2 R2 U' 
B D2 U R' B' L B L D F' D' U L R' B' U B F2 U F' L U2 D2 R D2 
L' F' D R F R D F2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' R' B2 R L' F' L U2 R' L B' U2 D2 
D' R' U' L2 U' D' L' U' F' L' U2 R2 U D2 B2 U' R' D' R' F' R' D B2 D' R' 
U L' U L' R D' U2 F' R' L2 U' D B F' R U D L U2 B' L2 D2 R2 B' F' 
L2 R2 D' U2 R B D2 F R2 D B R L2 D2 U' F2 U' L D' B2 D' L' R' F2 R2 
F D2 R' D' L2 R2 F U L' R' D2 B2 L2 D2 L B' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' D B U 
U2 B' D F2 B U2 D2 B D' R2 U D' F2 U' B D B R2 B D F L R' B U 
U2 F R2 B2 L2 R' B D2 U' F2 B' U2 D B2 U' D L' R F2 B L' F R B F2 
U2 R' L' B' R B2 F2 U D F2 B' U' F U' R2 U L U2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B 
L F2 D L D L R U F' L' U2 R2 L2 B2 F2 U' B' U' D2 R D' B2 D' R B 
L2 F U2 B F2 D' L F D2 F' U' F2 R' U F' B D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 
U2 R U2 F2 D R2 F2 L' B F2 R' L' U' L2 B L D L U B2 R2 F' R U2 R 
R2 F' R' B L2 B' F U L F L' D U' R' B' F2 D' F D F D2 F D' F D2 
R2 F2 U2 F' U D2 B' R' U' D' F2 U' R' B D2 R' U R B' F' L' U' R U D 
D2 R2 F B U R2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B R2 L' D2 F2 U R2 F' U R' D R B D2 
U' F B U L' R D U L2 D' F R' L2 B D2 F2 U' F L2 F2 D' F2 U B' L' 
B' F' U' D2 L' R' F D2 R L F' U L2 R2 B L2 U' F2 L F2 L' F' U D' L 
L2 B' L2 D U' B D' B L' F' U' D2 L' F U2 B L B2 D2 B U' L D B' R 
D' U L2 D B U' D B2 F' D R' U2 B F2 U' R2 D B' F R2 U F L B2 F2 
U2 R2 F R' L F' D' R F2 R' L F R' B2 U B' L D L2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 
B R' L2 D F2 D2 B2 L B L' R U2 R F2 D2 U F2 D' B L R2 B' R2 U' R' 
F B R' F U2 L R' F2 B' D' B2 L2 R2 U D R' L F B' R' D L' B' R2 B2 
B2 D' F2 L2 U2 D' B R B2 R' D2 U2 R2 L' B R' F' B2 L R' D2 F B R2 F' 
B D2 R2 B' D' B2 R' U2 D2 R' F' L F L D' L2 U D L' B2 L' F' U' B F2 
D U2 R' F' R2 U' F L' D F2 U B' U2 D2 R2 F R' U' L F2 U2 D L2 B' D 
B U L2 D' L' R U B U' F' L B2 L U' D L' R F' U' L2 U2 D F U L' 
R2 D F2 L B U2 R' U' D R F' L' B' U F L' F2 R D2 L' R B U' B' R 
B2 F D2 U B' L' F2 D F2 B' R' L D2 R L2 B2 R2 B' L' U R2 F2 D' F2 U2 
B' F U B2 L' R' D R' U F2 D2 B2 D R L U2 D2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 B2 L2 
F' R2 U F2 R F U D' F R' U' D F2 L B' U2 F B2 U' F R L' F U' R2 
F2 U2 D2 R2 D B' R U2 L2 F U2 B2 L' R D2 R' F' L' R2 B F2 D F2 U2 R2 
B' D2 B D2 L2 B' L' R2 B R' U2 L U' B2 L R2 F2 B R' F' L U2 B2 L D 
B2 L D B D R' F' U2 D' F' R' L D R2 U D' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 D' B' D L2 
L2 F D2 F L' R2 F' B' D B D2 U B' L D' R2 L F' R2 D F U2 R2 D2 L2 
L' R' F2 R' U' F' D' F' D2 B' D' R' U D2 L' U D2 R2 L2 B2 L' U R D L2 
U B' L D' U' L2 F' B U F' U R D2 R2 L' U2 D' F' L D2 R F2 B U2 R2 
R U' D2 F2 U D L U2 R F2 L' R2 F U2 F' L' R F R' L' B R2 D L' U' 
R' D' R D2 L2 B2 U F U' F L2 D R2 B' D R B2 L F' L B2 L R' D F2 
R2 L' U B U B2 L D U' F2 R' B2 D U F2 B' U' B' L' B2 F' D' F2 U' R 
B' D2 L F L R2 U2 L D' B F R B2 D' L F U' R U' B' U2 F2 L D' U' 
D F2 R2 D' B2 U' D F L2 B D' F' U' B D2 R2 B D B L D U' F' L B2 
B' U' D2 R' B' R2 D2 L B F' U' D2 R' D R L2 U2 D R' U L D' B R U' 
B L' D' U B' R2 D U' R' D F2 U D' F' R L' F2 R2 U2 L D' F' L' R U2 
B2 U2 F2 U R D R' B' R D' R2 F2 L2 R2 F D' U2 L F2 D' U F' R2 F2 B 
R' U' B' L2 R' F2 B2 R U L D' U B' R' B' D B' U' D R' D2 F D' F U2 
R' F B' R' U D F' L' R2 B' F2 U2 B2 L D' F' B L' R2 B F2 R2 L' F2 B' 
L B' D U2 F R L U D' L2 F' D2 U R2 B' D U2 R D' B' R2 B R' U R 
R B R' F' U L2 F2 R L2 B R U' B2 D' R' U D' R U' L F2 R2 F' L' R' 
U R D' U2 L2 D R' U R D' B' L2 D R F B L B' F R' B2 D2 B' R' F2 
U' B2 U' L' B2 L U B' U2 L2 U R2 L B2 U' B U' R' U2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 D 
R2 F2 D R U R F2 U L2 U' F2 R F' R D' U' B R2 D' L R2 B2 L F R2 
L' R2 U B D B' U' B U' F B U2 B2 U' F2 L' D' R2 D U B2 U' R F L2 
F' D2 R L2 U2 L2 B U' B' F R B' D F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' L D B R F' U 
D' U B' U L' B' D L U2 B2 L F' B L' R B' D' U L U' R2 F2 L2 B2 F 
U D F' L2 D F2 D2 B U2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 R2 B2 F R L' U' B' U' 
D L' F' D' U R2 D' L2 F' L' D' F2 R2 U' F' R B F' D R U' D R2 L F2 
R' L F' L F' L B D2 L' U L' R' F' B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B2 L R F B L2 B' 
D' R2 L F B L B2 L2 D2 R2 B' F U' B' F' U2 D L' U' D R' D2 R' B' F2 
L U R2 L2 U R' F' D' L' F2 L2 R B' F R2 F' R2 U' L' B' R' B2 U' D' L2 
U2 F R U' D' R2 D2 B2 L2 B R D B' D' U' F' U' F L' F L U' D2 B' D 
D L F2 L U D2 F L2 F U2 B' R2 L U R2 B F2 L B' D L R U D2 B2 
F R' L' F2 L2 F R L2 B' D' F' U' R' D2 F' R B2 U F2 B2 L R' U' R2 D 
L2 R' D' B2 L' U' B U2 B' D B' F' U R' F' R2 L' D' L' R2 D2 B F2 R' D2 
D2 L' R2 U D' B' R B' F' U' D F L' R2 D' R' F2 R F2 U2 B2 F' U' R' L 
D' L2 U2 F R L' F' R' B L2 B2 F D' U2 R F' B2 D2 F' R2 B2 L B2 L' R' 
B' U' F2 B2 U' B R2 U2 D2 B F' R' L' F' R U L D2 U R2 F U' D' B R 
B' R2 L2 D R D' R D2 R B2 L' U R' L2 B2 L U' F B L D' R2 U' B2 D 
R' L U2 R2 F R' U R' U' F' B U B' U D2 R2 D' R' U' R' D R' F R L2 
L2 D' B2 D' F' R D L2 U L D2 B2 U R F' D' L2 F2 L2 R B2 U B D2 U 
U' B2 U' R2 L' B D U2 F2 U B R2 L2 D F' D2 F2 D B2 F U F2 D' B L2 
R U L D' L' U' F' D2 B' F2 L D2 R' L' U L2 B2 F2 D' F R2 B' F2 R L' 
U L R' U2 R U2 R2 B L' F B2 U D2 R D2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 U' L' B' U F 
D' F D2 F U' D' R2 B L2 U2 L U R U' B' D' F U R' F2 U' D L2 F D2 
B L F U2 L' B D' L F' U R' B L F D' R F2 B2 R L2 D L F' L' D2 
F' U2 B' F L D F2 D2 R' L2 F R2 B' D U' R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F' 
R L U' D' F U R2 F' U' B' L R' B L' R2 B2 U F D U' L U2 D2 R B' 
B2 F2 R D' L F D U2 L' F U' B2 R2 D R2 U D2 R L' B2 L' R U L' R' 
L2 R D B2 R2 U2 F' L2 F R' F2 U F B L2 F' U F U' L' R' B2 L D' B' 
D2 L2 B2 D2 U L D2 F' U' L' F2 L2 R2 U F B' R U' R' D' B2 D2 L' D' L 
R2 D' U2 L2 D' U' L D' B' D2 R' D B F' D' U' B R' F' R D2 U L2 F L2 
B' F' L F2 L' D L2 U2 D' L' F L D' L' B F2 R B2 R' B' R2 B' D2 B L2 
F' U2 L F' R U B2 L' F U B2 F' U' D L2 D2 R' D' L2 F D U L2 R' F2 
B2 F' D' R F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' L F' D2 B' F2 R L D' U F B' R' D2 F2 R2 
D2 L2 B' L' D F' R2 D' F B L2 D' F B L F' B U R2 U2 F' B2 L' U L' 
U F2 R B' R' U' D B' U2 F' U' D' R U2 B D' B' D' U2 R' F2 U' B' F2 U' 
R' B F2 L F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' B L R2 F2 B D2 L2 D R L2 B2 F2 L 
L2 B' U R2 F2 L F' R2 F D2 L B' D B R F2 B U B' F' R' B' L2 F L 
B U F B L U R2 D' U' L D L' D' R F' L2 B2 L2 R' B R L U2 B L2 
U2 L' F B2 D B F2 R L' D B L F R' B2 R2 F R' F' R' B2 L' D' B2 L 
B2 R2 F' U' L2 R' B' L' B' L R F R L' D' R U2 L R' D U L' D L2 F 
F' U' B D' F2 L2 R D2 B2 L2 D' L' U' B2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R2 U' L D' B2 
U2 D2 L D' F' D R' F L D2 L2 U F' B' U2 L2 U R L2 F U2 R B2 R D' 
B R2 B L' U' B2 R2 D2 U2 F' L' F' R B F2 U2 D' L' D R' B2 L2 R2 F' R' 
B' D' F' D L D' U L F R2 F L R' F2 D' R F L U2 L2 U2 F U2 D' L' 
B2 U' D F2 U2 L' R D2 R' B' R U B D2 F U F U' R' L2 D L2 R2 U L' 
L2 D L' R D' F2 R U B' L' R' B L2 B' F' R' B U2 F' R' L2 B' F U' F 
D L2 D2 B' U' R U' B' L' R B2 R' B L2 F2 B' D' U L2 R' F L' D' U2 F 
U' L D' R L' D F2 B2 R D F' D R2 L2 B L2 B' D R L2 B2 L2 R F U2 
U R D' L U2 D F2 B R F' L D' U2 B R' U2 B2 F U' F L' R' B' L' D2 
U F' U' L2 U R B' F U' D2 L B R L B D R2 U' D2 F' D' B L' U R' 
U2 B U' L' B' F U2 D L D' L U B2 F2 D U2 R' D2 B2 R2 L D2 L2 B' U 
L2 R U2 L' R' U' F2 B' L2 B R2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 L2 B2 D' B F U' B' D' U 
D' U R D2 B D2 U' R L B2 U R L' U R F D' R2 B U' D F2 U B F' 
B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F U2 R F' R' B' U2 B F D F L' B2 L' U L B2 L U2 
L R D' L2 F2 B' L2 R F D B2 F R2 L F R2 B' F' D2 L' F D2 U' R2 B2 
U2 F B U' F B' D2 L' D' R' B2 R U' F2 U B D' U2 F' U2 R2 D R F2 R 
B' D R F2 B L B2 R' D' R2 F' U R' L U D2 L' U L2 U' F R' L U L' 
L D' U2 R2 B D' B R B F R B2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 R' U B R B2 U2 B L2 
D2 U' L D2 B2 L2 D U' B' L2 B' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 B U' D L R U2 D 
L U B2 R2 D U' B2 F' R' F' D L F D' L B' D L' F R' L' F' B' R2 F 
F B' U2 F L U' D L' D2 U' R L' U2 D2 B' R2 U R U' F R D2 U2 F L2 
B U2 B F2 R U L2 U' D' L2 R2 F' L F' L D2 L' U R2 U D' L F2 L' F' 
F2 B R2 L2 U' B R D2 F' B U' L' R F' L F2 L U F2 B2 R F R B F 
R B D F B' D R2 L F' B' U' L2 U2 B' U D' L2 B2 D' F D' L' R' F2 D 
B L F D' U F' D2 F R2 U D L R2 F U L' F' L U' R' L2 B2 U B2 R2 
B D' B' U D2 L F' B D2 U' F' D2 U' B' D2 F' U' L F B' U' R2 B2 R' F' 
U2 L2 R2 F' D2 F D F' R U R B2 D2 F' D L B2 D' U F2 U L2 R2 F' U 
B2 R B L' B U' R B2 U' D B' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F B' R' U2 B U F2 
R B2 L2 R D2 F2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B D R2 L F2 R2 U L2 F D F' L' 
R' F D F R B2 F' L' R U2 R U R' L B2 D F2 B' R B2 R' B' U2 L' R2 
L' D' B' U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B L F2 U2 R2 F' B L2 B' F2 L B' F2 U2 F' 
D' R2 D2 U' L' F B' D' F' B2 U' B R2 U2 L F D' L D U' L R' U' F' D' 
B2 R' L D' L F' R F2 R' B' R F2 B R F2 L D U F' B2 L2 U' D2 L2 D' 
F' L R B' L U' B' F' U2 F' D R B' U' B2 U2 D2 R' B2 U F2 D U2 F D' 
B' D' F' R' L' U2 L' R F' D' B D' U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 D U F2 L' F2 
D R2 F' L U' R F2 U' L F' U2 F2 R2 D' R2 L U2 L2 F2 B R D' F R F2 
R D2 U L2 D' R D' F L' F' L' R F' L' F2 U D L B' L2 R2 U F2 R' D 
U' D' R L' U B2 F' U' D' F' D B' F R2 F D' B' L' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 
R2 U D L D R U' D2 R2 U' R2 F' B' L' U L2 R' D U L' F U' L2 U' R' 
R U2 L2 F U R2 B2 F2 L U' D L2 F' U2 L2 U L2 B L' B2 D B2 U2 L' U 
R' L B' U' D' B' U B R U' L B F D R2 L' B2 F D2 U R' U L' R F 
B2 F U' B2 R F' R B2 R2 U B' F' U2 B' D2 B' U L' R D' R2 B2 F' U D2 
D2 F2 L D2 B2 F L U' F' D' R L' D' L R2 D U' F2 R L2 U R2 F B' R 
F' B' D L' D U' F' U' L D R' D' L B' L2 B F' L' U' D2 L B D2 B2 L2 
L2 U' D' B2 R2 D U B' D' U L' R F U2 F2 D' R B R' U D2 L2 U' F D' 
B L' U' R L2 D2 F D R' U R F L D L2 D B U2 D' R2 B F2 D' B' L 
R2 F' D2 B2 R D B D F' R' F2 R L D U R D2 B D U2 B' U2 F' U' D2 
B' L' F2 L' U F2 U F U2 R2 U' F' U' L D2 B2 U R B' F' L B2 R2 U R2 
L2 D2 L2 R D2 B2 D U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 U L U' L2 F' L2 U2 D' L' F' B2 R' 
F2 L2 B2 D' F D2 L U2 B2 D2 R L F2 L' U F' R2 D L' R' B' R D B' L2 
B' F2 L U' L F' D' B' D U' R' B2 R B2 F' U' D' R B2 D' R2 D' R' B F 
U L R B' L2 B2 D F L' B2 D2 U L D' F' U2 L2 U F' L U' L2 R F2 L 
F' D R2 U D F' L' B2 U' L' U' B R2 L' F' B' U F2 D2 R' L U D' B' D' 
D2 F' L' B' D' F2 B' L R F U2 D R' F2 D' F' U F2 R2 B' L' D' B D F' 
L2 R2 F' U2 D2 R' F D' U2 L R U D2 R2 U B D R L2 U2 B' D2 F2 B R 
R F2 L2 F L D2 L' B2 F U B2 F' U D' F U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R' 
D' U F2 U' B L F R2 L U2 R' D F' L2 B U L2 F2 U' R2 D' F' D B2 D 
L R B' L' R F D2 L2 U D R2 B2 R U' R2 B L2 U2 D' B L F U' L2 D 
L2 B L F' D F2 B' D' U F R F B U R L' D2 R F R' L2 U2 R2 U' D' 
L' D L R U' R' D' R2 F' L B' F2 U' F B2 L' F B2 R' F' R2 F' L2 U R 
D F2 R D' U' R' B' L' U R' L2 D R' D B2 U2 F' R' B2 U2 L' U' D F D' 
F B2 L R' F2 B L' D2 F2 D F' D2 F' U' D2 F R L' D' U' F R2 U L' U 
R2 U D' L' D' F R' B' L U2 L2 F D R2 F2 U' B F R D' R2 F2 R U F' 
R' B' L2 B2 L U F R' B F2 R2 D R' B U2 F U R2 U' B' D' L' R' U2 F2 
D2 B' U L D R' D F' B2 U F D' B L' F' U2 D2 F' U' R2 L D2 U2 L D 
L F' U' F' U' B R F B' U' B' U R2 F' U D' R2 D2 F2 R' D R' B U R' 
F2 B L2 B2 R F2 L F U2 F2 R2 D R' D2 F2 U L U B U' F2 D2 R2 D U' 
L D B F' U2 B L2 R F2 D U2 F R U B2 D' R U' D2 B R2 F2 B R' U' 
F2 U' D L D R' B F' D U2 F B2 R F2 B2 R' B' L' D2 L R' B2 U2 R B' 
U' F2 B L' D2 U B' F D F L D' F D' L R' U2 L' B' U' D2 R2 L' D' U' 
B2 D2 F2 L' R2 D L R' B' R F' R2 F2 D' R2 L B' L' B2 R' F B' D B L' 
R2 D L2 R' B' L' U R' B D' L' B2 D B2 F U B2 L B2 D2 F' R B' L' D2 
B D2 F2 U' B U' R F U' F2 R2 B2 D F L F U' F2 R B U' B R2 U L' 
F2 B L2 U F L' U' F' U2 R U' R2 F' D2 L2 F' B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 
B' L B' D R L B2 R' D B2 L D2 U L' B R L' B2 L F2 U' B' F R' L' 
R U' L2 R2 F2 B2 R D2 F D L U B' L' U' L B2 F' R2 U' D2 R' U' B' L' 
B' L' F2 D B' D' U2 F D F2 B2 D' R' B L R' B' D2 L2 B D F' U' R' L' 
B F' L F2 U2 F B' U' L D2 L D2 F R2 L2 U2 R' F' U B2 D' F' B2 R' L 
D U' F L' B D2 F2 B2 D' U L2 R2 D R2 D' F2 R D2 F' B L' B U2 F' R 
R' U2 R2 L' D' U B L2 B2 F' D F2 B U' B2 L' D F D' U B2 R D R2 F 
F' L' F' U' D R U2 B' R' D' R' B U' D' B L' F2 U R D2 U2 F D2 R2 F' 
F D2 L B L' D R' B D B' R' L2 F2 D2 U2 B F2 L' R2 U L2 D' U F' R' 
F B2 U2 D F L R U2 D F2 U R U B2 F' U D2 L2 U' B U2 L2 R2 U2 D2 
F2 U2 D B R2 F2 R2 D R U2 D L' U' B2 U' R' U2 B F' D' U B R' U' R' 
R' B' R' B2 U' L2 R' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R' L B F2 D B L R U2 F' U' R2 
U L R D R' F' R' B F U2 R2 L2 B' L' D R' U2 D R B2 R' F R2 B F2 
D U F' L' F' R2 L B' D B D U2 L2 F2 L F' U L U2 D R2 F' L D' L' 
U' D2 B2 U2 F B' R U2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 U R L F D' B2 F2 R' B U2 L2 D' 
L' B F R2 U B U2 B R' F U2 R2 D R2 U' R F2 L B' D' U L2 F R' U' 
R2 B' R L U' B2 D2 L R2 F2 L F2 L U' D R L' B2 R' D L' D L2 D2 F2 
L' U D' L B' F' L' R2 B L R' B' L' D2 L B U2 R' L' F R B' R' D R2 
B' D U' B2 U2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 R F' B' R F' B R2 L' D R' B' R' F' D L2 
B2 D' U2 B L' F' D F' L2 D R' B2 R2 B' F2 U D R F R' B D F D2 F 
D R' B F2 U' F U2 B' L B2 R L U2 R' B U L' B U' D F' L D' L2 R2 
L2 R2 B R D2 B2 D2 R2 L U' L R2 D2 L2 B' R' L B U D B R2 L' B' D 
U2 L F L2 D' L U' D2 F L2 D2 L F' R U L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L' R' B 
U' R2 L' D2 U2 F2 D L' U2 R L' B2 R F R2 U D' F' B R2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 
U R F2 U2 F' B R' U F B' D B F L' D2 R2 B U2 D2 L' U F L2 U2 B 
B2 R2 D' L U2 R' B D' B F2 R' L' D2 L2 D U2 R2 F' U R2 B D' R' D U' 
L R' U2 B D' L2 F B2 R2 F L2 R' U2 R' U2 D B U' B2 F' U R' D B' L 
L' D U L F2 D2 L D F R' D U2 R' U2 B U B' F R D F' R B' F' D' 
D' L' R' B' F D' B D2 U2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 R' F R2 U2 D F' L' D2 B L2 R2 
D L2 F R' U2 R' B2 D R2 L2 D2 B R' U2 D B2 R U' R' L D' L D2 R2 D2 
F2 B' U' R2 U' L2 F' B D' L' D U' B L F' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' D' L' D' 
L B' F R2 L2 F U' L' B' R' F' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F U2 L2 F B2 R' B 
D2 B2 U2 R F B' L2 F2 D' L2 B' R L' B R B' D' B2 U F B2 R2 L U F2 
U2 F2 R2 F2 B D L' U' R D L' U' F2 D U2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 D L2 D2 U L' 
R D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B' D U2 L2 U2 B2 D' B' U2 R F2 R B' D' B' U D F2 R2 
L D2 R D2 B' U' F' D F2 D2 U F U B D' B2 R' D2 U' B' U2 B' F' L F 
F' B D L' U D' F2 D2 U B D2 L' F D2 L' B2 R' B2 U L F' R' F2 L' R2 
D2 R' U D2 B2 F2 L2 B D2 B L F2 R' D2 U B2 U2 F B' U' R2 L U D2 F 
U2 L' B2 U B2 F2 D' R F D2 U' R F2 L' F L' U2 D R' L D2 U' R U2 F2 
F' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 R U L B D' L2 U R2 D2 R F B' D' R B U2 L' F D 
R2 B' F' U2 F D L' F L U2 R F B D' B2 F L2 B U R2 U2 D2 B' F' L' 
F2 B' L' D U B2 D' R U R2 F2 L2 F' B R D R2 D2 R F2 U2 R' D U L 
L' U2 L' U' L' D2 U2 F2 B' R L D2 R2 U F R' U R2 L2 D' B2 U' R U' R' 
L2 D U2 F2 B2 R L' F2 B D R2 L' B D2 R' D L' R' U L2 U F D' U R 
D' U R' F B D2 B2 U2 F L' F' U2 B2 R2 F' L U B2 L' B2 L2 D L R' F2 
B F2 D2 R2 F B' U' L2 D2 B F' D F' D R' F' D R2 L B D' L2 D2 L' U' 
D R D' F' L2 D2 B2 F' L D' B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U L' B L' U B2 D' 
U' R2 B2 R' L2 B R' B2 L F' U2 D F2 B2 D' U L2 R U F' U' F R' F2 D 
B U2 D2 B2 F' R' B' L D2 U' R2 B R B D2 F2 D F B' D B2 R' U2 R' L2 
L' R D L B2 F2 R' D F U D2 L D U R' F2 B' U R2 D2 R2 D2 L D' R2 
B R2 U' D' L R2 D2 U2 R D' R2 L2 B2 R' U' L' D R2 L D' B2 L' R' B' L2 
F D B' D R' U2 L F R B' F R2 B F' R2 D L D' U B' L2 R2 F2 L2 D 
L' R' U2 L2 D2 U' B R' F U L' U2 D2 L2 F R2 U' D B2 D B' D' R' F' R' 
R' D' R D F2 U' B R' L U B' F' U L D' L' F B2 L D2 L' U' D' F' U' 
F' L' B F D2 R B R L U F B L2 F U F2 L R' B2 L U' R' B' L D' 
U F' D2 U R2 L F2 B U' R2 D2 R2 B F R U2 F' D2 B R' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 
R B' F L' R D' F2 U F B L R' U F' L F L2 D U' R' L2 F D2 B2 L' 
U' B U2 R2 B' R' U' B2 L R U2 L' D' L2 F2 D F2 L' F2 R' D2 B R B U' 
R' F' R' L' D2 U' F2 B' U F' L2 U2 L' U2 F U2 F2 U F' L' U B2 F R' B' 
R2 D' R2 F2 D B' F L B' R' L D2 F U L D' R2 B F D2 L' U' B' F' D2 
U L2 U R U F L U' D R' B2 F L U L U B D' B' U' D2 B U B' D 
F D L D' F L F L U F2 U2 B L R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 R D B' R' D2 F' 
R2 L' F B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 L' U2 D' B2 F R' B2 F D' B2 F2 L F' U2 L U2 
B' D2 L2 B2 D B F2 R2 L' U' B2 F L' F2 D' L2 U' L' R F' D2 R' U2 L2 F2 
B R2 L2 D2 L2 B U L D2 R B' R B F' L' F R2 L' B U2 L U B U R 
R' F' R2 L' B' L' F' L' D2 R' B' L2 R2 B U' L2 U B U D' R' D2 B F L 
U F' D2 U' R' L2 B' F D L' B' D' U' F D2 F2 D' F2 R U D R B2 U' D' 
R2 U2 L B2 R' F' D' U R F U2 R F' D2 F' B' U2 L2 D B' L' D2 R2 L2 F' 
U' L B F R' L' D' R' U' R' L2 U D' F B' D' B' D L D' U2 B' U2 D2 B' 
L B F' D' F2 R L B F' U2 F L F L' U D2 L B D' L U L' D L B2 
B U' F' R' U L2 U F D' U' B2 R B F D2 U B2 U L2 F B U2 R2 B R' 
D' U2 R2 U' D' F2 D' R' D U B U2 D2 L2 D U' L' B D U' B2 D' R L B' 
D2 F2 L' B2 U' F' D B2 D' R2 U L' R' U2 L F' D2 L F' U' D' R U' F2 L2 
F D' U' B' D B' F L2 D U2 R' B2 U' B2 L D' F2 B2 U R' F2 L R D2 B 
L U' D R U2 L' F' U' B' D' B F D B' R B' F U R' L2 F' R2 U' B U2 
R2 F' U D2 B2 L F' L2 R' U2 B2 L U R2 F R F2 R L' B F2 D2 R2 U2 L 
L2 D' U F R' L' B U' D' L' U R L D' R L B' R' B R L B' R2 L' B2 
L' D B' R2 U R U B D2 L D F B' L2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 L F' R' F2 U2 D' 
D F2 U2 B' L' U R D F' B' D B F D L B R2 D2 R' L2 U2 B' D2 R' F' 
D' L' F' D F B U2 R2 U' L' D U' R2 B' F' L2 D2 F2 B2 D' L' F2 L' R2 U' 
B U F' B' U D2 R D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F R' L' U2 R2 D2 U2 
U2 B' D U' F2 D' L U2 R B U2 F2 L' U B2 D2 R' F D2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 F2 
F' B D' L U2 F' R2 D B D2 R' D L' F B2 D' R' U' D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L' U' 
F2 B L2 F2 L' B' U2 D F D L' F' U' D2 R2 F' R2 D' L' D' L2 B' U2 R F2 
L' R D' L B2 F2 U' B' D R' U' B2 F' L R2 U D' F2 B' D' R' B2 D' R2 B2 
D R U2 B D' L2 U D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' D2 B U' R U2 R U' L2 D U' L' R 
L' R2 D' U2 B R2 U' B D2 U2 F2 R2 U' D' B F D' F' U' B2 R2 L' U D2 F' 
R' D' R' F' D' F' L' D' R' D2 U2 B2 R B' U2 R2 L' F L U2 B' U' F' U' L 
R2 D B D' L' D U L B2 U F B' D2 L2 F' D2 L F' D R' U R' L U2 F 
B2 R B2 U' F2 B2 R B R2 D R' F' U2 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F' U' F L' B2 D' U2 
D2 F L' F' R' L2 U D B F' R F' B2 L B' R2 L2 U2 F' U2 L B' R' U F 
L2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 D' L2 D L U' L2 U F L R' B' D2 F' L D' F U2 F' B' 
U B R U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R' B' D' R F B' L F' R' D2 R' U2 L2 
B U2 R2 D2 R D' B F2 D' F' U' B D' L B R2 D2 U2 B L R2 B U2 D' R' 
L U' F2 L2 R2 B2 L U' F2 D2 R' L' D' B R L U' F D' F U' D2 F2 L U' 
U2 R' L U L D2 L' D2 L F2 L2 D' L2 B U' B D' R' B F' D' L B' R F' 
D2 L' D R' L2 D2 L2 D2 R D' F R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D2 L U' B U2 D2 R U L' 
B R L U B' L R' D L2 F U' L' B2 D' F' U' D' B2 F2 R2 U' D L U L' 
L' D' F' L' D2 F2 D' F' R U' B U2 L' D2 B' R' U' F2 R2 D L2 U R2 D2 L 
D2 L2 B2 L U' D2 R2 L' F D' R2 F2 U R U2 D2 F' B' D B F' D' F B U2 
D' F' U L R' U' L' B' L R' U' D2 B2 L R' F' U' B R' L2 D' U' F' R D' 
B2 D' L2 F' R U2 F B U R' L' U' L2 F R F D2 F2 D U2 L' F' R F' R' 
L' R' F' L2 R U2 B2 D2 U' F' R D U2 B2 R' B' R L U' D' R2 L U2 D2 F2 
B D2 R' F2 U' D' B D2 R' F2 R' U B2 F2 R2 L D' B' R' B' U F2 B' L R' 
B2 D F U' D B' U B F' U B U2 L' R' D2 L' D' L' B' F D' B2 D U L' 
U2 D F U' B' D2 L B U2 D2 F' R' B' D U2 L U2 R D2 R2 B L U2 B' L' 
B' R B2 R B2 F D2 L' U B L' U L' U D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D' L U D2 L 
B' R B' U B L' F' L' F' D' R' D2 F' R B' L' F2 U L' B' D B F' D' L 
U D F L' U' D B R F' R' D' L D' L2 R B F R D2 R2 U' F L2 F2 R 
L2 F' B2 U' F L2 F' U F L' F2 U B2 F R' L' F' D' U F' R F2 B2 D2 U2 
F B D B2 R' B' R' U2 R D F U' B' F2 D L' F2 D R F L' B F D2 B 
D' B2 R L F' U2 B' R F' U' L2 F2 R D U2 F' D F' B2 D U' R' F' U' L 
B2 U' R2 B D' L R2 B D B2 U' R' F' R U2 D2 B' D R2 F R2 L2 F R2 B' 
B2 U2 D' R2 U2 F2 U D' R2 U2 B' U' F2 B2 D' U2 L D' U B2 F2 D2 R' D' B' 
D' U2 F' B' R2 B U' B' F2 R D' F' R' B' L2 D2 L2 U' L' B' U2 B' F L F 
R' B R D2 R D2 R' U' R2 U R L' B R' D' B2 L2 F L2 F U' F2 R F' U' 
F U R' D L2 D F' B' R2 D2 F' R2 D' R B L F' B L' F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 
L2 U L' B2 U' L D F' B U' B F2 L R2 D' U F' U' R U2 B D L D F' 
B' L2 D U B2 D F' L F R' F L D' B2 U F B L B U2 D' B' D' U' B' 
R B' U F2 R2 F' B U2 L2 D R2 F2 R' D' U2 L B L' B' U2 B2 F U2 B' U2 
D R2 U2 R2 U2 L' R B' U' L' R2 D' F R D' U' B' L' F R2 U' R2 F' L2 R2 
R F' R U2 F2 U R U2 L' D' U2 F U R' F2 R B' F2 U R2 L' B L U2 R' 
D U' B R B' U2 L2 F' D' B' F2 R' D L' U2 D B2 R' F' R2 L U F U' R' 
U R U' F2 R2 B' U' L U2 D2 B' U' D L2 B U L' F' B' D' B' U2 F U2 B' 
R' F R2 B2 U D' R' D2 U2 R2 F' L F L R' F2 B2 L D' B D' L' B2 U' R' 
D F' D2 U2 B2 R U2 B L2 B2 F R U' R' U' L' F' B D L' D B2 L2 D2 L' 
D L' R2 U' D' B U' R D R2 U D2 F' R D' L2 R2 D B' D B U2 D L2 F 
F2 D B2 F U' L2 U B' U2 R' D U2 B' F L2 R' B D F' L' R2 F' R' U' D' 
R F' R L' D F' U D' R' U L' U D F2 D F D' U' B' D F R' D U R' 
D R' L B2 L2 D F' B2 U B2 D2 F R B2 L' R' D' B2 L R' F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 
U F2 R2 D2 R L2 D L' B' F' U B' D U2 F' L' D' R2 U B F2 L2 U' D2 R 
D B2 U2 B F2 L2 D F' R U2 F2 L' U2 D' R' U L' R2 B' U' F2 B L2 D' F 
D2 B' L U' R' L' U F' D' R U' B2 D R2 B2 F' U L2 F' R2 B D' R2 F' L 
F2 R2 F' L' R U F D' B R L' U L2 B' F' L' D' U2 R2 F L2 F2 B2 R' L2 
U D' B2 U L U2 F U' D2 B R' F2 D' L' B F' U2 D' L R' F L2 F D U' 
F2 L D L F2 L D2 B U2 F R2 D R2 B2 U F' D2 B2 U' L2 R' D B L2 F 
F2 R D' R' U' D R2 U B F2 L R' D2 U B2 F2 D2 R' L2 U2 F L2 R2 B F' 
D B L' B2 D' F L' D2 F' D' B L' D B2 D' L2 D' L D' B D2 R2 B' U' R2 
F' R2 B' U2 R B2 D' U' R' D F B2 L2 U2 R U D' L2 B2 F R U F' D2 U2 
L' B F R F2 L B2 F L2 F2 R L' F U2 F U' L' R F2 B' D L' D L2 R 
R2 B2 F2 U' F' D R2 D2 B L U2 B2 U D2 R' F2 R F' U2 D' R D L2 F L' 
B2 F D' U2 L2 D2 L2 D U B2 U2 L' F L2 U2 L2 U' D L' F' B R' B2 L' D2 
B' F2 R D2 F' U2 F R2 L' B' R' U' D L U2 F D' R D' U' F' B D' U F2 
F B' U' L2 R' U2 B U' R' U R' F R' D' F2 R D' R L' F R' D' F D F2 
D R B2 F R' U L2 B R2 L' F2 L' U2 D B' R' B2 D' R' U F L' R D' R2 
B L2 D' U F2 R2 L' D' L' U2 D' F2 B2 U2 B2 R' B' L' B U2 B2 L B2 L F2 
B2 D' U B2 U' R' L D U' F B L U2 B2 R' D' F2 D B L2 F' U D R' B 
D2 L D' U' F2 B' U2 L' R' F U' D' B' L D' R2 L' F' U2 R L' U2 D' B2 R2 
U2 D2 F' R D' B2 D2 B' U F U' L' B R D R2 B' U2 B' F L B' D' B' R2 
L' R2 D L F L B' D F2 R2 L2 F' R2 B2 F2 L B' R2 D F R D F L' R' 
L' R2 B' U B' D' R2 D' U2 F' L2 D2 F' B2 U' B F R2 L D2 U' L2 F' U' R2 
F B D F R U F R' F2 L' R2 B2 D L R2 B D' F2 B2 U L F B2 L U' 
U' R' F2 L' U' R2 B2 R2 D F' B' D2 F2 U' B' L2 U2 B2 L' D' R' B' R2 U2 R' 
D' R L F2 L2 U D' R L2 U' R' D R2 D R' F2 U2 R D U F' D2 U L2 B 
D2 U' F R U D' R2 L' D U L B R' L U2 F L F U D B2 U2 L D' U' 
L' D' B U' D' R2 U2 D L F' B' L' U D F' B D U L' U2 R2 B' U2 D R' 
F2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 R B2 R' B' U F' U B D' L F' D2 L U R F' L' D B2 
U D' R' D2 B2 U' F' D2 R D L2 B' U' L2 U B2 R' F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' U2 R' 
R2 L2 B2 U2 D B' R B U' L U' B F R' F2 R2 D2 R' B' L2 D' L B R2 B' 
L2 U D R2 U L R B U2 L2 U2 R' U R2 B D F2 R2 B2 R2 L' D' L' R' U 
F' B' U2 F2 R2 L' F' B U2 R2 D L' F2 B R F2 U L F R' F D2 F2 D R' 
B' U2 L U2 F L U' B2 D2 F' R B' F2 D' R F2 U2 L2 B' F U2 L B' D2 B2 
U2 F2 D' B2 D R F2 B' U L D2 F' B2 R F2 B' D2 R D2 B2 L2 D' U L2 B' 
U2 R2 D2 R U D2 F B U L' B' U B' U2 B2 R F' B' U' R2 U B F' R' L2 
B2 R2 B F L B2 F' L' R B' U B' L' F' B2 D' R U L2 R2 B R L U R2 
B2 U F D L U F B2 L' D2 F' B2 D2 L2 D2 B' D' L2 D2 R D L2 F2 B' R' 
U B D2 F2 B2 U' L F2 D2 U2 F' D U B L2 R2 D R2 L' B' L2 D2 B D' B 
F2 L2 B2 R F' R D2 F' R L D L' R U' F' U' D' B2 D2 F' U2 D' L' R F' 
U' F D2 L' U' R2 L' B2 L' U' B U B' D' R U' L2 F' D U' L2 B' U2 D' B2 
F' L B' R2 L U2 F B2 D2 R D R2 B' D2 B2 U R D2 R' L' D F' R' L F 
D2 R U2 F2 R' U2 F2 B R F2 B2 D B R' F D' F D' R2 F' R F R2 L2 U2 
B F D F U L2 B' F U L2 B R' L2 F R' D2 F' R2 D' U F R B' R' D 
L' U D L B' L' F B L' U2 D' L' B R2 L2 U' D F B R' B L' D' U' R' 
B F D' F' L' R' F2 D R' D' B' L2 R2 B2 D2 F' R' L' U R' F' L B2 U2 D 
B2 U B F2 R' L B U' R2 D' U2 R B F R F U2 R' D U L F U2 R D 
D U2 B' L R' U' R D2 R' D2 F' R2 L F2 D' R' B' D2 B' U2 D B F R' F 
F R2 U D2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 B L2 U' L2 B R' B' R2 L B L' F' B U' B2 
R2 F2 R F2 B' L R F' R2 B' U B' L' F' R U' R2 L2 U2 D2 F2 B' D2 L2 D' 
B F2 U2 F B U' D L2 U' B2 F2 D B' L2 U B2 F' L F' D' R2 L B R U' 
R D2 R F' R' F D2 L2 D U L' D' F U2 R' F U' R2 B L R' B2 R U2 D 
F D2 B' L R' D' F B L2 D U' L' D' U' F' B2 R B2 D' U' R2 F2 U' F L' 
D2 F' D F' D2 B U' B R' L2 F2 B L2 R2 B' F U2 R B' U' B2 D' U2 R2 L' 
L' R' F2 U R L2 D L' U' F' B2 R B F' R' D2 B2 F R B' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 
R2 B' R2 D' F' R2 B U2 F2 U2 B F L F2 D R B L2 U2 F2 D2 R2 L D' L 
B' L' D L B R' D2 L' D' R2 D2 F R' L2 B' D F' R L' U' L' R B U D2 
L2 R' F' R F' L U' B2 D' B2 F D F2 U' L' B2 L' R D L' R2 U' R' D' L 
D' B2 U' L2 F D F2 B2 L D' B D' F L2 U' L2 U' R' L2 U D' B2 R D' F 
L' R B2 L U D2 L2 U' D2 R2 U L' U B U' D2 F2 D' R U R L2 D R2 L' 
D' R' U2 L2 F' D U F' R B' L R2 D2 L' D' L F' D2 L F D2 F2 L D L 
F2 U' R2 D L' R2 U R U' F' L' R2 D' F' R F D' L U2 D2 F2 U2 R L' D2 
R U' F2 L' R' F B2 U' L B R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 R' L D' R' D2 F' B L2 U R2 
D B2 D F' D' R B L2 U2 R F2 U D L U' R' D' U B U' R B2 D2 R' D 
F' D F U' F' U D F' U L2 R U R B2 D' B' F' R D' U R' F L2 B' U 
U B F R B D2 L' U2 D' R' L D2 R' U D F B' U' L D2 R' L B2 U' D' 
B D' F U D2 R B2 D' F2 U2 D2 F' B2 L2 F2 R D2 L' B R U L F2 U D2 
R' B D' B2 R2 B' L' B2 L' U' B' R' L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 F' U D2 B' D R2 L' F' 
U' R B' U D L B2 R2 B D2 B' U D' F D' B L D' U' F2 L' F2 L' F' B 
F2 D B' R2 F' D R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 R' U F R F R2 U L2 F' B2 R 
L' F' U F2 R2 F2 B2 R2 U F B' L D' L U R' L F' B D' U F2 R F2 U2 
D L F2 D B R L U2 D2 R B' L' F2 B2 U2 F' U' F' D2 U' B' F' U B2 U2 
R' U' D B' L U2 B' D L' B2 R' D' F L' F' D U R' U B2 F' R L F2 L2 
R' L' F' L' U R' D2 B L2 B2 F R D' B' D U R' L D' L2 B2 U2 R' F' B2 
D2 U' L R U' B2 F' U' B2 D B2 L U D2 R L U' L F2 U B2 U' L' D' U' 
R2 L2 U F B R' L2 B' R U R2 U2 F2 U' B L2 F L' U2 L F' U L2 R2 B2 
B F2 D' U' R L D L U2 R2 F U D' L2 D2 L' B L B R2 U L' B2 U R' 
D2 U' B' L2 F B R B2 U2 L F2 U' D' R' U2 F' R F' L2 B2 D2 L2 D R' U 
R2 B F2 D R' F U' F' B2 R2 F' B' U' D2 B' D L2 B R F D B R' F2 D' 
U R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L' F D' L R' U' R F' U2 L2 U2 F' U' R D' B2 L' F2 B' 
L' B' R2 B L2 D R2 F' U B2 R U2 R' U' D' R' L' B2 R2 L' U' B2 L D' B2 
U' L D' B2 R' U2 B' U L2 F2 D' B D U2 B R2 U2 R D' L R B F' R' F' 
B R' U' L U' L U2 B' D' L' B2 L' F2 B' R2 U' D F' B' D2 R' U D2 L D' 
U2 R U' B2 L B' L U B2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 L B2 L' R U2 B2 F' R2 U2 
L2 D2 B R' U2 D R2 B2 R' B2 L B' R' U2 R2 L2 F' D2 B D B2 L' R' U L2 
B' F' L U D2 F' L U' L' R2 U2 R B' L' R D2 U2 L' U B D U2 L' R2 D2 
U B2 F' U2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B D' L2 R2 B2 F' L2 R' B L R2 B R' L' F 
D' B2 D' F2 D U2 L B2 D' L2 U2 B U F2 L' D' U' F B R U' B2 R L' F2 
U F2 D2 R' B2 D F' D F D' F2 U L2 U' D L B2 U D2 L2 F L' R U2 F2 
R2 U2 F' D' U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B D B' D F' U2 B' L' U2 R B' R' B' U2 D R' 
F D2 B F U2 L2 U' D B2 L F2 D B' F2 U' D' L2 F2 R' D' U' R U2 B2 L2 
D F' B2 D U' F2 D L' D' R' B' L' R2 B' L U D' L2 F U' B U L' B R 
F B2 R2 F2 R2 F' U L2 B2 D F2 U2 D2 F R L F2 B2 R' L' D2 L D' B F2 
F' L2 F' B L' D' R2 U B L U F R U2 L B' F2 L F L B R' B' D U 
D' F' L D2 B' U F D2 R2 U F2 D2 U R' L F' L2 R F' U D L F2 L2 D2 
B' U L2 B F2 D' L R2 D2 F2 U R2 L' U' B R L2 D L F' L' D2 F2 L2 F' 
L F' D B D' L2 R D' R B' L2 B' D' R B L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 
F' L' U R' L F' D2 L2 F2 U F' U2 F R L2 D2 U' B' D2 L2 F2 B U R' U' 
L F2 B2 U B2 D' L2 R' D' R2 F' L B' F D' B2 R L' B2 L2 D' F' D2 L' U 
D' B U' F' D R L U2 D B2 D2 B' U B2 D U' F2 U L2 R U' R' B' L R' 
D L2 U2 F' B U2 D' F' L R' F2 B L2 U' R F2 L' U' D L' F2 B D2 R F 
F2 B2 U' B2 F' U D2 B L B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F U D B D B R2 D 
L' F R B2 D2 F B' D' B' F R2 B R2 B D2 R' D R' F2 U2 D' B' F' D' F2 
D2 L' D' F D B' D2 R' B' R L' B2 R2 D2 U F' D L' R F' D' B' D F D 
R' F2 R2 F' B' L' R' U D' F' R' L2 F' R2 D' B F2 U B' L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R 
R' D B' U2 L D2 U2 B2 U2 L D2 R2 U' F' R2 D2 L' U2 F' U2 B2 L R' B L 
L R' U F' L B2 L D R' F' B D2 L' U R2 U' L' D F2 L2 D F L2 R B' 
U L2 U R' L B L F' B U2 D L B F' D F2 R' L F2 L R2 U2 D' L' F' 
R' B' R B2 D B2 R2 L' U' D L B D' B' L2 B F' D F2 L' F2 R2 U' R' B2 
U2 F' D2 L' D2 R' L' F R' B R2 U2 R' F' D B' F L B2 F2 D' B R U' F2 
U' B' D2 R F2 U2 R' L' U2 R B2 U2 B' L R' F L' F' D2 U R2 D' U2 R2 D2 
U2 F' R D2 F2 L2 B R2 F' U F L2 D F2 U B2 D U' R2 B L F2 D L' R 
L F L' F' U2 F U F D R' U B R' F2 U F' R U2 R B' F2 D' U' L' D' 
B R2 F B L2 U' B D2 U L' F' U' B' D2 U' B U R' B F R D L D' B' 
D B2 L D' B2 D B2 U2 B' D2 L' D' R2 U' F2 U' R U' B L' B' L2 D2 R' U' 
L' F2 L' U B2 R' L2 D2 B' L U' L2 B D2 U2 R2 B F2 U R2 B2 L' B R2 B 
U2 L F' B' D2 U2 B U L B2 F R2 B D' B' R F R2 F2 R B' D2 L F B 
R' B R2 F' L' B' R2 D2 F U' L B D R U2 D2 L U D2 B R' L2 F' R' U 
L' F D F' U R F2 D' U2 R' D U2 R2 F' D F' U B' F' R L2 F' U' L2 F 
L2 B' R2 F' D' R' F D2 R' B' F' D2 F D2 F' U R2 L' B' U' R U' F2 U' R 
R' D2 U' L' R' U L' D B' D' B2 F' D' R U D' F' R' D B' F2 U' F D2 B' 
B' D' F2 D' B2 U2 L' B L2 U2 D B U' D2 B L U' F' B' D B L D F R 
F' D2 U F L2 B' R2 U B' D L2 B' L R' F' B' U' R2 D' U2 R' U' L2 B2 U2 
R L F L2 R' U F' B' D2 L' R' D2 B2 R L' U L U R' D2 R F' B' U F' 
B U L' U' F2 L' R B2 F' R' B2 D' L B' L2 U' R2 L2 F' R2 B2 D R F2 D 
L2 F' L U F D' B F2 U' D' R2 U B' R' D U L' D2 R F' D2 F L F U 
R B D' L' U R' B2 D' U' L D2 U L U R' D' B' R' U R2 U' D2 L2 U D2 
B2 U D2 F' L2 D2 L' F L2 U D2 B' U' B' L D F2 L2 R U' R' D' L' D' L2 
U' D' B F2 D2 U L2 R' F' R2 B' R F' B2 D' U2 F U2 R' F' D' R F D R2 
R2 U' R L' F2 D' B2 R L B U' R L U B2 D U2 L U2 L R2 U D F2 R 
R' F B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' D' R U L U2 L B2 D B' F' U L2 D2 U2 B2 D L' 
U2 F' D' L' R' U' L' U2 L2 F R' F2 U R' F' U' F' L R2 D L B' R2 F2 D2 
F2 D L2 B R U' B U' F2 U R' D' L' B F L U' L F2 D' U2 L' F B2 U' 
D2 B' R L B' F2 U R B2 U' L' U' L2 R' F R U2 D L' F2 B D F D' B' 
D' F2 D L' F2 U' D2 F' R' D2 U2 L U' B2 R' F L D U' B' L' B' F' R' B2 
L2 R D' L2 D U' L2 U F' B R L2 D2 U R' F D' U2 L2 D' F2 U2 F R U 
U2 F R2 U2 L2 B' R F' L2 B' D2 B' R' U L2 D L D2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R U' 
R2 U2 D L U2 F2 U2 B' F2 L' D' F' B' R' D' U' R2 D2 B' F2 D L U R B 
R' D L' U2 B' D R L2 F L R D' U' R2 B F2 D' R2 B' R2 F L' D2 L F' 
L' U B L2 U2 B L' D F' R D U2 F2 R L' U2 R2 D' U' L' F' R' L2 U2 B 
F' U2 R' L D' F' L2 D2 L' F U' L2 R U D2 B R U F' D2 R' D2 F D2 U2 
F' R L2 F2 R2 U' D' R2 F' D U L B' F' L' U D R' B F2 D' F2 B' D' U2 
B R' D' U B2 F' L' D2 R L2 D2 R2 F' U' D2 F L R' U B2 U D R U B' 
B2 U2 B D' L' U2 R U D2 B' D' R2 B2 D2 B U' F U D2 L D F' R F2 U' 
F' L' D2 L F L D F' L' D' R L2 U' D F2 B2 R2 B' R' U R' U R2 D' B2 
L' R B R2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 U' D2 B' U' D' L2 B' F' D F2 R' U' B2 
F' B2 R2 F2 U' F' R L2 F' R' D2 L F B2 R' B' F D L' D' R' U2 B F2 R 
U F2 L2 D' F2 L' U2 D' F R2 U B' D2 F U' L D U2 F' B' D' U2 L2 D F 
D' L' F' L' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 L U2 D B' R L U F' D' L F' D' 
F L2 U L' F2 U' R' F B R2 D2 R2 L U2 D' B2 R F2 R2 D' F' D2 F' L2 F 
F2 R B' L D2 L B2 F D' B2 F U2 D' R2 U L2 B U B2 U L D2 U2 F2 D 
R' D' L' F' R D' L' F' U2 B' R U R L2 B' U2 R B L' U R2 D2 L F' L' 
R' B2 L' D2 R' B' F2 D' U B2 L2 F2 D' R' L D R U D B' D2 L2 F2 D' R' 
B2 U B2 R' L2 D' R2 F' L' D2 L2 U' L' R2 D' L' D U' R' B' U F' R' F' R 
L B D2 U2 F2 L' R F2 R2 U' F2 L' R' B2 L' R B2 D' B L F' R' F B L 
R2 U' D2 B F2 L2 B' F' L U2 D2 F' L B2 R2 L' B' R F2 U D' B2 F2 L' R 
D' F D R' B2 U2 D' L2 B2 R F2 U B D' B2 U' R F2 B' R2 B F2 L D' U 
U2 L' B R' F' B2 R U2 R' D' B' D2 F' R2 U B' D2 B' F U L D2 B L' F 
D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F U R2 F U B' U2 B2 D' U' F' R2 L F B' R2 U2 L' D' U' 
R B' D L F' L2 U F2 B U' D2 F2 B' R2 B2 U2 F' L' R' F' B2 L2 R' U D' 
F2 L' U2 F2 B U F L D' F L2 F L D' R2 U' R2 L D' L2 B2 U2 R F2 B 
B L2 F L2 U2 L2 B R L' B' L' R' F R2 L' U L2 D2 B' D R B L' D2 L 
R' B2 U R2 F' L D' B' U' F B2 L2 D' L F' B' U2 B R D' L' F U2 R' B 
B U D' R2 L F2 U2 L' B2 D' L2 B2 R U2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 R U' D2 R2 B D' 
B U D2 B D' U2 L2 U2 B U B2 L B F2 L B D' L U L D R L2 U2 D2 
F2 D' R2 B' F R U F' L2 R F' D2 L' R2 F' U2 F B2 D U' L R' D U2 R 
L F U2 L' R' U F2 U2 B' D2 R' L' D' U F' R' B' U B R2 B U2 F2 U B 
F' D F' R U2 B D' R U D' B' R F R B L2 B' F U2 F' D' U2 F2 D2 U2 
F' B2 L' R2 U' R' B' R2 U' D R U2 L2 B' U' R L F2 D' U F U2 L2 F' D 
D2 F D' R' L' D' B2 D U2 L D2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 F' U D2 R B2 D' B F 
B' F U2 B F2 D2 L' D F2 B' U' B2 L U2 B' D' U2 R' B D' L' D' L2 B' U 
U B2 U' R2 U L2 R' U D' F2 B2 R2 U F2 R' D2 F L' U' D B' D2 L U' L' 
R U2 L U L U' B2 F' R2 F2 R2 U' L' R' D U L2 D2 L' D L' D F' R U 
D' U' R2 L' F2 U' D2 B F' D2 F U2 B' R2 B L' U' B L' D' U L' D2 F2 R2 
R U' L2 B' R' U F' L2 U R B F D' B2 U R2 F R U F' U B U D' L 
L B' L2 B2 F' U2 B' F D' L B' D2 B2 R2 U B F' D2 R' B L B R2 F' D' 
B2 U' R2 F' B2 U D2 L F' R D2 F' R U L2 B L F L D F' L2 U' D' B2 
D U B2 R U' B' D' R D2 B2 L B U F' L' F' U F2 L' R2 U2 L' F' R2 F2 
L2 R' D R2 F2 L F' R' B' R' L' U2 R2 B' U2 F D2 F' L2 U L2 R B' D2 U' 
D R L B2 F2 L2 R2 B L F2 L D2 R' F' L' F' D' R2 D U2 L2 B D B F2 
U2 R' B2 F D2 B U R' L2 D' R' B R F' B D2 F' L R' D' B' U' B D' L2 
D' U' R L2 B2 L2 B F2 U L D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' L' R' F' U2 D2 B U D' L2 
F2 D' F' B2 R2 B2 R U L' F D2 U' F B' U2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 B' R U2 F2 
B2 F' D' F L B2 U2 L' U' L R U2 B' U' F U2 D2 R2 D B2 R F' L' R2 B2 
L R2 U2 D2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 L2 F B' R' B U2 F2 B2 L2 F' L' U R2 D2 R D 
F2 B U' L U' B' L U R2 B D2 L' F B R' U' L2 R B2 U D2 R F B2 R2 
F U F U' D2 F B' R2 F U' B' D F U' D F2 B2 U B R2 D R D2 R U' 
R U' D2 B R2 B' L B' D B D' L F2 D B' R U R' D R L B2 D R' L2 
R B2 U2 B' L2 R F' D' L2 D L' F' L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D2 U' F2 B' L U2 B L2 
L' B2 U' F' L U' L' D R2 U' L F L R' B' L F' D' L F U2 F D2 B2 U' 
U2 R2 F L' B' F2 U F' U B2 D' U2 F' R D2 F' R' F2 L' F2 L2 D' U2 B' D2 
R2 B2 L U2 B' D2 B R B D R D' R' F U2 R2 D L2 R2 F R' F2 L' F D 
L' D2 F L' U R2 D2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 F B' U' L' U' R2 U2 F2 L' 
F2 L' U' B' U F R2 D' R D2 B U' F2 D U' F' D2 R2 L' U2 R' L2 B L U' 
D U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B U' F U B' U' D2 F D R U' F' U' B2 U B' F R2 
L D R' U2 R2 U' B2 D' U R' L' U L2 U2 R' B' D F' D' B' D2 F2 B' R2 B2 
R F2 R' L' B' F2 L2 F2 L D L D' F2 R' D' B' F' U2 D' B2 R' U D2 L2 R2 
F' U R B2 F2 R L2 F' L U D2 B2 R' B2 R' F B' L2 F U' R U2 R D B2 
B' F2 U' D2 L' U' F2 L2 F' B2 U B' D L2 B' R' D' R F2 L' U L2 D R' L 
B2 U R' U2 B F2 D U F2 L B2 U2 L' D U B R2 U D' R' U L R2 B' F2 
F' L2 R B D B' R2 L B' L R' B' U2 F' R L2 D F2 U' D' R2 L B R' L 
R' U2 L' U R' B' R' F2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 D' R2 L' D L2 U2 B' D R2 D L U' 
L F' R' D2 F L D2 R' F2 R2 D2 L' R' B' D L U2 R2 D2 R' U F' U' F2 U 
D' U2 R F L' D2 R' F' U' B' L B' L2 F D L' U' L2 F' U F2 R2 L B L 
R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U D' R D' B R' B2 L B L2 R2 B' F2 D U' L2 U 
U R' U' F L R2 D F2 D2 L D2 B2 R F L U2 D2 L' R2 U L2 D F2 B' D' 
B2 L R2 B2 U L D R' L2 U B' U2 B' D' U B L2 F' L' B' R2 B' D B' R2 
R2 F2 B L F' L B F' U2 D L B2 F D2 B D2 R2 B2 L' F' L' F2 R D2 F' 
B' R2 B L B' D' F U' B2 U B' R' F' L B L2 F U' B2 D F2 B2 L2 R F' 
U L' F U' L F R' B L U F D' R2 B F' U2 L' R' B D F L B R' D2 
B2 L' D2 R' L F' L D' F D2 F2 U B L2 D2 U' B' F' R' D F2 L' R D' F2 
D F2 L2 F' B' L' F' D' L D R U' D2 L' U' D2 B' U2 R U L' F2 U D' F 
U2 R D' F' U R2 F B U L D' B' F L D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' F2 B2 R 
F R' B D' U2 B L F L' F2 B' R2 U2 F' R U' F U' D' F D' R2 L2 D' U 
B' D R U' R B U' F D U R2 U2 D2 L' B D' R2 L' U2 L' D' R D L' U' 
L B' L F2 R2 D' L U' R' L2 D' F' L2 B' U2 L' B L' U2 D' B' L2 U' F D 
L2 U' B2 R B2 D' R' B2 U' B2 F2 L D U2 L2 U' R' L' U2 F' B L2 R F D 
D U2 R B' U' L' F2 R' F2 U B U' R' L2 D' F2 B' D R' L2 U' L2 U2 F D 
U F2 U2 F2 B U D B2 R' F' D U B D' F B' R D B' D' U' B F2 D' R2 
B' F D' F' B L' D' U2 L2 D2 U' F D U' L2 B L2 B2 D2 R B2 U' B' D F' 
L2 D' R2 F D U' L2 U' D2 F L2 D B2 U L R U2 D' R' B' D F2 B' U' D 
U L B' F' R D' F2 D' R2 U2 D B2 U' B L' U L' U2 R2 L U2 F2 L2 U D2 
F' U' R' D' F2 D R' L D2 R U' F B D' B2 U R U R D2 F' B' R' D' U2 
U2 F2 D' B' L F B2 D' U' L' U' B' L D' B U2 L' R2 D2 B2 F D' F L' U 
F L' U' L2 B2 F L B' L R' B R2 B' U2 B' L' F' R D U B L2 U' B' D' 
B' F' U2 D' F U F' B2 R L' F2 L' B D2 R2 L2 F2 L' R D2 R' L B L2 U2 
L' U' F' L' D U' L R2 D B2 F' D B U2 B R' B' R' F' L' B' U F L' U2 
F2 B' U' R' D' F2 U' L B' D' B R L' F' B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D F2 L U2 
D' F R2 L2 F' L B F' U2 R D2 L2 U D L2 B' R' U2 F2 D' L U2 L F2 L2 
B2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 U F' D' F2 U' R2 L D' U' B R2 U B' U F L2 R' 
U R' U' B' U' D L R B2 L' B2 R L F B L' F2 D2 F2 L B' D2 F' R2 L' 
U R' L2 U' B2 F2 R' B' U2 L' B2 F2 U D2 F D' R' L2 B2 D2 L' U B2 D' B2 
D2 F D U2 R2 D' L U' R' D2 L' D' F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U' D2 L2 R B' U2 L 
U' B U' D' F2 U2 R2 U' R' B D' L2 B2 U' L F' R D2 R D' U' F2 B L2 U 
F' R' F L' F R L2 U' F' L' U F' R' F2 U2 B' L2 U B' U L D2 R D B2 
D' F2 R' L' F2 R2 U2 L' B D2 F2 L2 U' F' U' R' B' R U D2 B' L' B F' U2 
U D2 L' F2 U' B L' U' B2 R F' B' D B' F U' R F' U R U' B' L' D' B' 
D R B2 L' R' B' L' B' U L R D' U' B U2 R F U2 L D2 F B2 D R D 
F R' L2 U2 B2 U B' D L2 R U B' L R' U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D2 L' B F' 
L U2 B2 U B2 L2 F R2 D' R2 D F' R' D2 U' L D B' F' D2 B F' D2 R B' 
F' L' F2 R F R2 F U2 L' R F2 U F2 R' F2 U' F' R D' L' F2 L' U B2 F2 
U L D2 F2 L R2 D2 F2 D' F D2 L2 F' B2 D' L' B F' L R' D' R2 D2 B2 F' 
D2 U' B' R2 U D2 R B2 L2 U2 D2 L' F R' L F U' F' R F2 L2 U' F D B' 
F2 R2 F' U' D2 R' D2 R F D2 B' R' F2 L F B2 L' U B' F2 R' B2 F' R' F' 
R B' R' L' D' U' R D B' U2 L' U' D2 B' F2 L' R2 F' L F2 R' B' U' R2 L2 
U' D F' D2 F L' U' B2 R B2 D U2 L' D' B' L B' R' U L' B2 L2 D' B R' 
D' L' U F' D' U' L2 B' L D2 F L' B' D U2 B' L R' U' B F R2 L2 B2 R2 
R' U2 L' F' R B' L' F' U F' L2 B2 R' U' D2 F2 B2 R F2 U L U2 F' B' D' 
R' D L' R' F2 B D R2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' B F' L2 B R2 U' F' L U B' D2 
B L2 F2 L F R' L2 U F2 R' L' U' B2 R2 D2 U F B L2 U B' D B' L R2 
R' D2 B D' R L' F' B L' F B' L R' U' D L2 D2 R L D L B R U D2 
B2 F2 R F R' U2 B D R' B F2 U L2 R' F' U D' B' R2 U R U F2 D R' 
L U2 L' F' D B2 L' D2 R' U' R' F2 D' L' F' B' U R2 D' L' U B2 D2 L U 
L' D B2 U L' D2 F' R D' F B2 U B2 F' D' B' L2 B L2 U' L2 U F D R 
B D2 F2 L' D R' U F2 L F U L' F' L' U2 L' R' U2 B2 D' B2 L F2 D L2 
R' D' U' L2 D R2 L F L' F2 U R D' L2 U' B D L' R2 F' R' F' L2 D2 F2 
R U2 F D2 F L B2 U' R2 B' D B2 L' D2 L2 F' L' D' B2 D F D U' R2 B2 
D U L F' B U2 R' D' U2 L' R U F2 U2 D2 R' L F L D2 L2 U D2 L' U2 
D' F2 B L U2 D B L D B' F2 U' F2 D2 F' D R2 L' U2 L2 R2 D U' R U' 
R2 F2 U B R' U2 L R F U F2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 F' D B L' B F' R2 
R D R' L2 D' U' R B L' F' U D2 R' B2 D' B F D2 B2 F' L R D' L2 B 
F2 D' U R L' B U2 L F' L2 D2 U' L' R' U B L2 D2 R' F2 R' B F2 L' D2 
R L2 D' L2 D B' R' F' L R D U2 R U R2 F' D' U2 L R' D2 B L2 F2 L 
L R' F2 U' D' R' L U2 D2 R2 D R' D2 U R' U2 D B' R L D2 R L' U F' 
B2 U' R' U2 F2 R' D' U2 L2 F' R' F' U D2 L2 F L F2 B' R2 D' F' R2 U2 R' 
D U L F2 L' B U L' F D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 F D' B2 F2 D2 B U' F B L' 
R F2 D' F2 L' F2 R B2 R U F U' L F' L2 D' B' F L B' R2 B F' D' R2 
U' F2 B' D2 B U2 D R L D' U' F' U2 R B2 L' D R' U L F2 L F L U' 
B2 L2 B L R F' L B F U2 R' B' D R2 F2 L' U' L2 D2 L F2 D' B' L2 D2 
B2 L F D2 U' L' F L' U' B' D F L B2 L F' D R' U' F2 U2 R' U' R F 
F' B' R' F' L' R' U' D2 L' F2 L' F2 R F2 R F' L' R2 F' R L' U' R' L' B2 
U L U2 R' F B R2 B R U' R2 B' L D' L D2 L2 R2 U' D2 L D' F2 R' U2 
D2 R' U' R' B' L2 U L' B D B2 D2 R F' D2 F L D' R' F2 R' L2 U' B D2 
L2 D U2 L F2 L B F' U' D L F B' R' U2 L F2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U R2 L2 
L2 F' R2 B2 R' L2 D2 B F' U R L B2 L2 D' F' B' D' U2 L' U L' F' B' U' 
F' U' F2 B R2 L2 U F' L' F' L D2 F R F2 U2 F B' D R2 U L U2 D' R 
U2 R2 L' U' L2 B2 L2 B F L2 F' B' D' L R B2 D' B2 L F2 B R2 D2 L' R 
F' U' L B2 F' U' F2 R2 D L R' U' R2 D U2 L' B2 D2 U F D R U2 F' D2 
U2 D2 L' B2 L2 U D2 L U' F' R D' R2 U' F R B' R B2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 F 
F2 D B2 F' U2 D R2 L F B D B L U B' L2 B2 R2 D' B F' L2 R' B' L' 
U' D' F2 U2 F' B' D2 L2 R U' B R' L2 D' F R' F' D' F' R2 D' B2 L' U L 
B' F2 U D R U' B2 L' F L D' U R U B2 D B' R2 D B' D' L' B' R2 U2 
B' R' D2 F L' D2 F2 U' F' D' F2 D L2 R2 F2 L R2 F U2 R U2 R U' R B 
L2 U2 B' L2 R U R' D' R U2 L B F R' B' L' U2 F2 D U2 R2 D' U F2 R2 
D' F' U2 L U L F2 B L F' B R' B2 F' U' B U' F' L2 U2 F' B' L D L 
U2 L2 F R' U2 B2 F R F L' B2 U2 L R F R2 D R' B R B R' F' D R' 
B' L U' F U F B R F U' L' D R' F' R2 B D B2 F2 L' U' R D2 L' R 
F2 U D2 F R2 U B R D' F' D2 U B2 F2 L U2 D' L F2 R F2 U2 F L' R 
F B' U2 R2 D' L2 R' D2 R' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' F D2 U2 F L R F B 
F B2 R' F L R F' D2 R2 F2 U B' F U2 F2 U2 D L2 B F D F2 D R2 B 
D R2 D' F L2 U L2 R' U L2 R' F U D' R' L' F U2 F L' R2 F' D R2 U' 
D F2 R B2 F' D2 U' B U' L2 R2 D' L2 R' F' L U' R' B R2 F L2 F2 B' R2 
B' R' L' F' D' B' D' F' U2 F2 B' R2 F2 R' F L2 B' U L' U2 L' U' R' B2 L2 
L D2 B F' D U2 F2 U2 D2 B' D2 L D' F' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U D2 F2 R 
F U' B' D F' B2 R2 B' U2 F U B2 D' F L D2 F2 L' B' F' R L' F2 R F' 
U D' L2 U L F' U' L2 D2 F L' F' B2 L F2 D R2 F' D U2 R' L2 F2 L U' 
U' B' F2 U B' R D' F R' D2 U R2 L' F' B U D' R2 B2 D B2 F2 U F D2 
U2 R B' L F L R' F' R2 U' R F2 L F2 L F' B' D' R D' R F' U L2 B' 
D2 F2 D2 L' F U R' L' B2 L2 D B F' D B2 F2 D U L2 R F2 D2 L2 D' U2 
R' D2 B D' U L B L U B' R2 D2 R F' L' R2 U L' F L2 U' L2 B D2 B 
R' D' R L U' L F R U' R B2 L2 D2 B L U2 F2 U2 F' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 
D L' D' R' D U' R' L' D2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 B2 D2 B' D R F' D2 U2 B U2 B' 
R2 U L2 B' L B U L' B2 D2 B D2 F2 B' D L F2 L' R2 D B2 D' R' F U' 
F' L' U F2 U2 L2 F' R' D B L F2 L' U2 B D' F2 R' F B R' D2 R U' D' 
F' L F' D' R2 L F' U R' U' L2 D2 R D2 F2 R' F D' R' B F2 R' U' B D' 
U2 F U2 R2 L B D B' R' D2 B' R2 F B2 L B' D2 L' F D' F L U2 D2 L' 
B2 R' L' U D' F2 R2 D L U R2 L D L F D L' F2 L F D R F R L2 
B2 U' D2 F2 B' R2 L' D' U' F U' L F' L2 B R U2 D2 L' D' U B D U L2 
L2 U2 L2 U B2 R F' B' R U2 D B D2 F' L D' B F' L2 R B2 R' L2 F' U 
D' F D' U2 B' L U F R D' U2 F2 U2 R2 D F' B2 R D L2 U2 D L B2 D2 
U B F D B F2 L' D L2 F2 U R' D L' U B F' U B U2 L' U' D2 B2 F' 
U' L2 F' L2 R2 F U2 D' B' R B F2 R L U' R' D U' L R U2 L R' B2 U 
L' U2 B' F' U L B2 L' R2 D2 L2 U L U' L2 D' U2 R' D2 L2 R F2 L' U' D2 
L' U' D2 R' U R' U2 D2 F2 U L' R D' U' F2 B' D2 U2 B' D' F L2 R U2 L 
L2 B F U2 D L' R B' D' U F R2 D' L' D2 U2 L' D U2 L2 B L D2 R' F 
F2 L' U L' B R2 L' F B' R' F' R' F2 U L R' U2 L2 B D F2 B U R D' 
F L' F' L2 B2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' L' B2 R' F' L' R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F R2 U L' 
B U' L' U' D2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F L2 R U2 L R F2 L F R L2 B L' U' F 
D F' R D' L2 D2 L2 B2 L R F2 R2 U2 R B D L R' F' L2 R U2 L U' L2 
B F' R2 D' L2 B2 F R' L' U' B2 F2 D2 B R' F' U2 R' U2 L2 B' R2 F B2 D2 
D2 B U' F B2 D' U B U' B2 D' B' L2 B' F2 D' F2 U2 B' D2 U R2 D R' F' 
D B2 U' B' R2 D F D2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B' L U' F2 U B2 L2 R2 B' D' L' U 
F2 L' U R' U' F' U2 B2 L2 F' D' B' R D2 U2 R2 U R' F2 D R U' B2 L F2 
B R' D' R B2 D' R B U L2 U R2 D U F' R' F' D R2 L' D L U' F U' 
F U' D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L R2 F R' F2 D R L D2 B D2 L R' U2 L D' L' 
D L2 R' B' R2 D' U2 L U L2 D2 B2 R U L' B D U2 B' R L2 D' F L2 B' 
L2 U' R' F U2 F U F' U B' R D' U' L2 U2 F B2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' D' R' B 
R' U2 F D2 F2 U B2 L D2 B D' U2 L B' F2 D2 F' D2 F' D R U' R' L D 
F' D' F B' D2 L2 B2 D F2 U' D2 R F L2 B2 F2 D L' U L' B L' B2 U2 B2 
R' D L2 D' F' B' D' F2 U L R U2 R D F' L F2 U B' F' D L F U' L 
U R L' B' R2 L' F2 R D' F' D U' R B D' F U' L' F U F2 R L U D' 
R B' U' R' U2 F U' B D2 L2 U F2 R F' L' D U' B D B R2 U2 D' F U 
L' D2 B2 R L U2 B' R' D B' R F U' L' B D2 U B R' B2 F R2 B2 U' L' 
D2 F2 U D B D2 L' U L F' L D' R F L2 R B U L2 D B U D B2 D 
L' F2 D R2 F R2 U' B' F L U' F L2 D' L2 U R B2 R2 D' F B' R' L2 D2 
D2 L2 B F2 D2 F R F' R B' F U' F' B2 D2 U R' F2 D B' F R' F2 B D 
U2 R' B' U2 R F2 R U L' B2 R F2 L' F D R F2 B' D U' L' U2 F' R2 D' 
U2 D2 B' R' F' R2 U L D' L R D F R L' F' R B2 L' U2 D L' F U2 D' 
U2 F' D' L F' U D' L D' U2 R' F' L2 D2 R D L B R' U D' L2 U B2 R' 
D2 F L' R2 U B L2 D R' D B2 F U2 L' R' F R B' U2 L B2 U R2 U L2 
D U' L R2 F2 L B2 F2 R' U2 R' L' D' U2 B' F R2 U' R' B R B F U B2 
D' U' L B2 L R' F' B' D U2 L' R2 U2 D F2 B' D B' F' U' L F D L' D 
D L2 U' F2 L U2 R2 F' D R2 F R' L2 U2 L R F2 R2 U D2 R' L' U2 L2 F' 
D' F L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B2 R' U B' D' R B2 D' L U' R2 D U2 L B' D B2 
U L D' U F' B U' B R D U B2 L F' U' L2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F 
F2 R' U' D' R' D2 B2 R2 B D2 B R' D U' R' B L2 F' L' D' U' B' D2 F D' 
U2 R' B2 D' L U' B' F' L B D2 R' F' U' F B2 U2 F L U D L' F2 L' R 
R' B' R2 B2 F R D' U' F' U2 L' R D' B2 D' U2 R' F2 B L U' R B2 D F 
D2 F2 D' U' F' R2 L2 U2 L' F' B L' F' B2 D' B2 U2 R U D B U' F' R' F 
D R' D2 U B2 D2 B' L D' R2 D2 B R2 U' R2 B2 R' U B U' B' D' F2 D2 L 
D F R' D2 U' B2 R L2 B2 L R F' B' U' D2 F L' U' L2 F2 L U B2 L U 
B U2 R' D B L2 R' U' B L' D2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R B R' F L B2 R D' B2 D' 
L' D2 R2 U L2 D F' L' U2 F L' B' F2 L' U' L' R' F B2 U2 L' D R' U2 F 
L2 D' F2 U D2 F' U2 L2 R B U2 R' F2 R B U R B' D' L R B' F2 U B 
U B' D U R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R' F' D B F' L2 R' D' L2 F2 U' B L2 D' L' 
D2 R U' B2 L' B' R B' R' F L B2 L B' D' B2 D' L2 D2 U R D F L2 F' 
U2 F' D2 L2 B' D R2 U R2 F L' R U2 B F L2 R' U' B2 R D2 U2 B D2 B' 
B L U' D L2 U' R' D F D' R2 F D' R L2 F' R2 D R' L B2 L B F' L2 
D' F2 D2 R' L' D F' R2 F' D' U2 L D L' B2 R' U' L' U L' R F2 D B2 F 
U L2 B U B' R2 B' D B2 L2 B L2 B2 F R2 F' U F' R' B L R' F2 B' D' 
F2 L2 B F' U B' F U L D' U2 F D' B2 F2 L' R U2 D2 R U B' F' U2 R2 
L D' B' U L2 U' F2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 U' L' B R' L B' D L2 F2 L2 B2 R F2 
R D R' D2 L B D F D F2 L2 U2 F B2 L' R' B D B' F' U R' F2 R' U' 
D' F2 D' U2 B' F2 L F2 U' R2 F' B L R2 U' B D R2 D' R' F L' R2 F' R' 
R2 F' L2 D B' F' U' D' R2 D2 R2 L D2 R' U' B F2 U F2 R D U2 R' D' F 
L' D' R' D' U R' U' B' F' U2 L' B' L2 D' L D F2 U' R' L F D2 L' U2 B2 
F' B2 D L' R2 U R F' R' U F D L2 R' B' U R' D2 B F U D' F U' R' 
F2 R B F U F D B' L2 F2 L B L' F L U' F' L2 U2 D' L2 F R D B' 
L2 F2 B D' R2 L' B R B2 D' U B' U2 F' B U2 L U D2 R' D2 B2 F2 R' L2 
L R D' F' B' D' L' U' B' U2 D2 L' D U R2 U B F' L2 D2 U R U B2 U 
B2 D2 B U2 B2 R' D B' D L U' B2 R2 U' R F B' U' R' D B F2 L2 R' U 
B R2 D' U' L' B R D U2 L F2 D' B' R' D2 R2 L' D' U' B2 L' U' R D F' 
U2 R2 F' B2 R D2 B' R D L D2 R2 B' U' F' U F2 B' L B U B U' D2 F' 
R' L' D' U F U2 B2 F' L' F B2 U2 L2 D2 B F2 D' F' U' D' R2 L B L' D2 
U2 R D2 F' U2 R' B2 D' R U B2 L' F L B F2 D R2 D U B2 F' U' R' L 
F' U' D' R2 B F2 R' F L' R U2 F' L R2 U F' D' U2 B' L' F' R2 U2 B L' 
U D' L2 R2 F' U' F L B R F U' R2 F L U' F L' D' L F B' D2 R' F 
B R2 B' U2 L' U' F' R D2 F2 B' U' L2 D' R B2 U L2 D2 B' L' F2 B' R B 
D F U2 L B' D B' F2 L2 U' B D2 L2 R2 U L2 F L' B L' F R2 U2 B2 R 
U' R2 B' U' D' L' R' F2 L F' U2 B D F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' D' U2 L2 B R' D 
F2 D F2 U2 B' F' R' D2 F B' L' U2 R L' U D2 L2 U' D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U B' 
F B2 R B2 F' L R' D2 R2 D' R2 F U' L D B D2 F2 B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D2 B' 
D2 L' R B D' L D' L B' R2 D U F U2 D' L2 D B2 U2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 
U R L2 B2 U' R F2 R2 U L R' U' R B' R2 F' L' U' D' L2 R2 U D B D2 
B F2 D R B2 U2 F2 D2 L' U' L U2 D' R F R2 U R' L2 D2 R2 D U F D' 
B L2 B D B' R2 L' F2 D2 U F2 L2 D B' D' U2 F U2 R' U' D' F D2 L' B2 
D2 R2 L2 U R U L2 U2 B L' R2 B L2 F L D2 F' D F' R2 U L R2 D2 R' 
L U B R2 B2 D' U2 L B D R2 D U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 R B' D2 L' F' B' 
L2 F' R' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 F' R' D' R2 U2 F' U2 D B' D' R2 F D2 R F2 
F2 R B2 U' D B2 R' D2 B2 U2 F' B2 R' B2 U R B2 F R L2 F D2 U2 R B2 
L' R' B2 R B D' R B' U2 L2 R F2 R B' R2 B L2 R' B F L R B L2 D 
R B2 D R' D2 F U D' L2 U' D' L2 U' B' R D' F2 R2 F2 U' D2 L U F2 U2 
R D2 U L D2 L2 U' D' R' D F2 L' R' D2 U F B D2 L2 D' B2 F' L2 F L2 
R' D F' D' B2 F D2 F D' F2 L' D2 R L D U R B L B2 L' R' B L2 D2 
U2 R2 U2 F U2 F U' B' D2 F D' L D F R2 B2 R' D2 B U2 L2 D2 F D' R 
U2 D' L' F2 L2 D' B D B2 R D2 L D2 F' D' L B2 U' B F' R2 L' B' F' R' 
F2 R' L' U' R' B2 R' L' U L F' B2 D B2 L U F' B2 U2 F D' B L' D' B 
U B L B U' R B' U' D' B2 U2 D2 B' F2 U B' D2 B F' U2 B2 L' R' D2 L 
R B L2 U2 F2 D2 U2 B F2 R F' R' U2 D2 B2 F' L' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B F2 L 
B2 U2 B2 D' R B2 L2 D' F' L R' B D F' L D2 R B L2 D' F U2 B R2 B' 
F2 B L2 F' R B D L D B2 R2 D2 B' R D2 U2 R' D2 B2 F' U' L2 R' D' U 
D' U2 F D' F L2 R2 D' U2 R2 B' F D L' R F2 R' F U2 R2 D2 B' U2 D2 R' 
D L' B2 R' F2 B' L B R' D' F' L F D2 U2 B U' F' L2 B2 D B F' U2 F 
D' F L2 D L2 U L U' R2 U R' L' B2 F2 U B' U' F2 R' D2 R' U2 D B' L 
R' F2 L R2 F2 U B D' B' L' F L D2 R' D2 R2 L U' D2 L U D' R' U B' 
F' R2 B' R' F' D R2 D F2 U2 B' F2 R U L R' B' R F2 B D B L D2 U2 
B2 U2 F' U R2 F R2 B L' B2 U2 L' B R B2 D R2 B R F U2 D' R' B' R2 
D' F' D2 L2 R' B' L' D' R' B' L' B' U D2 R' F L F2 L R B2 D R2 U B 
L2 U' F' L B R2 L D2 B L' D' B2 F2 D' B' U B' F R L' D' U' B' F' D2 
R' B R2 D' B D2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L' U' B' L2 U' L2 D F D' L' B2 D F B2 U2 
L R2 D2 U2 R U' D' L D' L D L' F R U D R L2 U' R B' R' D F2 U' 
R F' D U F2 U F' L U D R' D2 F R' L F2 B2 R2 D B' L' D' F' L' F 
F2 B' R' U2 R' L D2 B R' L2 B' F L' D2 L D' R L' B' L2 F R' L' F2 L' 
R2 D' B2 D B' D' U2 R' L2 B' L' U L2 F2 U' L2 D F' U' D L' R2 F' R' U' 
R2 U' B D L B' D' R' U D2 L B' F' D F D U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 U R' D2 
F D L' F2 D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 D R2 B F D' F D B' R' F B' L' D F' L 
D' L' B' L' U2 R2 F' R' U' F2 B2 R' U L R' F D' F U2 B L2 D' B' R' D 
U2 B2 R' D' F2 L' D' L2 U R' D' L2 B2 D2 L U R' F R2 D U2 L' D L2 B' 
F2 R2 B' D2 F2 B L2 U2 B' L F L B2 U2 R L2 D' B' L2 F' L B U2 B D 
U2 L' B D B U2 F D F L D B' F2 D' B2 F R' D' B L F' R B2 D U 
D2 R' B R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U D' B F2 D2 B' F U' B' F' D B2 U' L D' U2 
B R2 B2 U2 L' F' U R2 D2 B F' D B2 F' R B U2 F' U2 R U2 F U F' U 
F' U2 L B L' D' R' L2 U2 R B2 U2 D2 B2 R' B U' F' B D F' D' F R2 L2 
L F' B2 R' D' L F2 U2 R2 F B' L2 D' F R F B D U2 B2 D2 R2 D' B' R2 
R' B' F2 L2 U R' L B2 L2 R' D R' B2 D2 L2 F' R B' F' U2 L F2 L' R2 U 
F R2 B2 L2 F U' D2 B' F U B2 L D2 L2 R F2 R' F D' B' L2 B2 D' L' B 
F2 D2 L U' D2 F R D2 L R2 D2 U L' B2 U' B' D' B D2 F L' B2 D F2 B' 
L' R D2 F' L2 R U2 D F2 B U2 L U2 R' B R U B' U' F2 D R F' R2 D2 
D' R' D R2 D2 R2 D2 F L' R' D' B' R U F R D' B' R2 D' B2 D U' B' L' 
R' L' F2 D R' L F' U2 D R' D L R' B' F' U F2 B2 R2 U F B2 U D R 
D' F R2 F' L' F' B' D R' D' B' U' R2 B2 F' R2 L D' B F2 L' D' L2 U' L' 
B2 R2 D2 U2 B D U' B U' F2 B2 U2 R U' B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B' L2 R' U2 L' D' 
L' F R2 F D F U L D F2 B' U2 F D' B2 D2 U' B' R F' R' U D F' B' 
L2 B' F R B R U R2 L' F U' D F2 D' L R F' L' U F' D2 F2 R D B2 
U2 D L F' U2 F' R' U B2 D' U' B' L2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' L2 U F' R2 U R L' 
D B2 F R' D' L2 U' B2 L U2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 B' R' F U D' L2 F2 L' U2 D' 
R2 D2 F' D' R F2 L U2 L2 D' L D2 U2 L2 R' F' R' L U' B' D2 B' L B U' 
D2 F2 R2 D' B' R D U' F D R' B2 F' L' U F2 U R2 F' R B2 U B D F' 
U F2 U L' R D2 R2 L2 F B2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 L D2 U R2 D' F2 R D U2 L2 
U' F2 U' D F2 B U D2 L R2 U L2 D' R' B U' R B2 R' F R' U2 D2 L2 R' 
F R' B U2 D2 L' R2 U' L2 B' F2 U R' B' U' F L' U2 L2 D R' F' U' R2 B 
L B' U' B' U2 R' L F' R' D2 R2 B' F2 R L' D2 R F2 L2 D B' F2 U D' B 
R U2 F' R D F R2 D R D' R L U2 L' U' B2 F D L2 R B' F' U2 D2 L' 
D2 F D U' L' U L F L' D' F' U' D' B' L2 D2 L' R2 B2 D2 U R2 F' R F2 
F2 U R2 B2 U D2 F U B2 L2 U2 B' R2 L2 D R' D2 F' L' U R2 L U D2 F' 
R' B2 U B' R' F L2 U' L B2 U' D B' L2 R U' L B2 U2 D' R2 F U' L2 B2 
F D F2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 D U2 F B2 D' B' F2 L2 R D2 R' D R' B R2 D' L 
L' D F2 D2 R U' L' R2 B D' B2 F2 U B U2 D2 L' U' L R U2 D F B D2 
B' D L D F R' D2 B2 L U D F B' U B L2 U' B' D' U2 F' U2 D2 R U2 
R' B' R B' F D L2 U B U' B F2 U' L2 R' U2 R F' B D F2 D' F' D F2 
U L U R' D L F2 D R F2 B L' R' B D2 R2 L U R U' F2 R' B' R F' 
L2 B U2 L F U2 R' F2 R D2 R L F' B L' R F R F' D2 B U D B D' 
F' U' D F' D' R L2 D U2 B D R' L' B2 U2 B' R' D R2 D R2 B2 R2 L' F2 
F' L2 U' R2 U B D' L2 U' F2 B' D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U2 L2 U' L F R2 L' F2 D 
D' B' U2 D' R L2 B' F' R B2 R' B D F' D2 B F R L D R D L' U2 B 
D2 R' D' B2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 F' B2 L2 B' R2 L' D U F B' U' L2 B D U' R' 
L2 F2 D F U' F R2 D L' B' U R' B D2 R' F2 U D L2 R' D' R2 D' B L' 
R D' U B2 R' F U' R B2 L2 F D2 L2 R' F' D R' L2 F' B2 D2 L U L U 
F R2 U L2 D2 B' U L R B' U D L R B2 D R2 D2 F2 D2 L B U2 L F' 
L' R2 D' F2 U' R B2 F' U R2 D U2 R B' F' U2 F U R2 D' U2 B U2 F2 B 
B D' L' B U R2 F D F' R D' B' D' L R2 F2 R' L D R U B' L F' B 
R B F2 L2 F' L D' R2 U2 B' D2 F' U D2 L D2 U L U' B' R2 B2 R U D 
B' R' D' F U' D B' D2 B F' D B2 U R F2 R' U2 R2 B2 L' D B2 R L U' 
F R2 B2 F2 L2 R B' D R2 F U D2 R2 L' D' F' B2 R F2 U' D2 F' B R B2 
L R U2 R D R' B U' L' R D2 F' D' B2 L D2 F' L2 F' R' B' D L R D 
F' R B R B F' R2 L2 B2 R' B U2 D B' F' R' L F' D L R' U R' D2 R 
D F' B' U2 D F' U L R B R' L B' L2 F2 B' L' R B F' U B' F D' U2 
B F' L2 D' L U B2 R' D B' F2 U' L' U' R L2 B2 D' F2 L' U2 B2 D R2 F 
R2 F' L2 R' D2 R U F D2 U B' F' R F2 U2 B L2 U' L2 B R D F2 B2 R2 
D2 B' U' D F' D F2 L2 B F2 R2 U F2 L' D B U2 R2 B2 R' B' L' B' U D 
L U2 R' F' D2 U2 R B' D F D L R2 D L' B L R' F' B' R2 D2 L B2 L' 
R B' F D R' B L R2 B L R F' R U R' L2 B2 R2 U R B2 U2 B2 R' U 
D2 R L2 F' B R B D B2 D2 U L' R' D' L' D' R' D' L B' F L' B L' F 
R2 D' F B2 R' D' R B2 L2 D' F L U2 R F' R2 U R' B2 R2 D U2 L' U2 D2 
F B2 U R L' D F' R' F R2 D L' B F' D' L D' R B2 R L' D' R F U 
F U R U L2 F2 B' L2 U L' B L R' D' R' B' U2 F2 U R' L2 B U F2 U2 
L2 B2 U' D2 B F U' L2 D2 R' U2 F2 L U2 B F2 U' D' F D L2 R2 D2 F2 D 
F B2 D L' F' L2 D2 F B' R2 B' U D2 F' B R2 B2 U F' R2 B2 U D' B2 R 
L' R F2 L2 B L U' B' D B U F' L2 B L' R' U2 D2 B2 F' U2 F' D L U' 
U' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' R B2 F2 R2 B2 U D' B D' L' D' U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R' L2 F2 
U' D2 F2 D2 L U2 B' L' D' R2 D F2 L D' L' F L2 U' L' U F R F U' F' 
L B R' L' D' R2 F L' U2 B2 R L' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U R' F L' 
L R' B R B U2 L2 U' L2 B' F' U' B' R' F2 B L2 U2 L2 F' R' F' U2 B L 
U' D' R2 D' B R' F' D2 L' U2 L' B2 R' B R2 B2 F R2 B' F2 D B U' D2 R2 
U R F B' R B' U2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L' F' R' B2 R' B D' R B2 R2 U 
R' B D L' U' B' L D B F2 L2 B' R U' L2 B U D2 B U R2 L' D2 R B 
R2 F U2 D R' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' L2 U L2 F' L2 F' R F R U' B L2 D2 L' 
U2 L2 F R' L F L F' R2 D L' R2 D F2 R B F' R D' B' L B2 D F L2 
U2 D2 F R' U F2 U' F U' R L U D2 B' D F R' F2 R' L' B L' D' L U 
F2 B' U' L2 B D' R2 F' D B2 U2 F2 D2 U B L2 U2 D' R B F' L' D' B L' 
R U' B2 L' B U2 D' L2 B' L2 U2 L' R2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F D' F2 
B' F' D' B2 D R F' L2 U F' L2 R' B' D F2 R B' R D2 L R' B2 L2 B D' 
L' R2 F' L' D' L' R' D2 F B R B' U' B2 U' L F2 R2 F U2 D L' F' D' F' 
L' B2 U2 F' R U' L' U' D' R' L2 B R' D F B2 U F' U' L' R2 D' U' L2 F' 
L' F' U' B2 D' F' R2 U L U2 D2 R' F' B' D2 U' L' F R2 F R' L F2 B2 L' 
F L2 B2 F' U R' D2 R' L F' D2 L F R' U L2 R' B2 L' R2 D' B' R L F' 
R D2 R U2 L' D' L2 D L2 R2 F' B2 D' R D' U L' D2 U2 F' L' R D' U2 B' 
B2 F' D L F' U R U R2 D2 B2 F2 D B U F' D2 R D' U R' L F' U' F2 
U B2 L D2 F' R B F' D2 F2 D U' L' U2 B2 D' U2 R' B' F D' F D' R F' 
F2 U2 B F' D' L2 D2 F' R D2 F2 R' D' B L' R D2 F R' F' L2 R' B' U2 L' 
F' L' B' R2 U D R D R F' U B U2 L' R2 F D R2 D' F2 D B2 F' D2 R' 
R D L U2 R2 D' B R U' D L2 U' D' R2 U R' L' B2 F' L2 R B D2 R D 
F B L B' U' R' B' F2 R' U B D F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D R' U2 D R2 U' L D' 
F R2 D' B' L U' F2 R U2 L' F2 U' D' R2 U' L' B R2 L' F' R D' R' D' F 
R' D B' L U L' R2 D2 U' L2 R' B F' D' R' U2 L2 D' L B2 F U2 D B U 
D F B2 R B2 R D2 L2 R' U F L' F R2 B' R F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U' F' B2 
B R2 B L F2 R2 D L' F R2 B2 U2 R' D' L D' F R2 B U R F U' F' L' 
L2 D2 L D2 U R' D2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B R D' U' L F2 U D' B L U L U 
F U' D2 L U2 D L R2 B D' F L2 U2 F' D L' R B D2 F' U L2 F2 L B 
U B F' R' F2 R2 B' D2 L F D' F R' B2 F' D2 L2 D2 B2 U B' U' F' D B' 
D' F' L' F L2 F' R2 D' F2 U D2 L F2 U2 D' F2 B L2 D' U2 F2 D U' R2 B 
B2 D' L F2 B2 D R' F2 U R' F' L2 F2 D F R U' R2 L D B D' L D2 R' 
L' D F' D' U' L2 U F' D2 U' F D F2 U' L' B' R' D R B' U R' D F U 
F2 B U' L' B2 L' U R F R U2 B' L B F2 D F R2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 D F' 
U2 L' D' L' B' L' B2 R F2 U2 L R' F U' B2 L R B' L2 F2 L' R2 D2 L' R' 
B2 D' R' U' R' F2 R U' D' F' R B L B F D' L2 U R B L2 D U L' D' 
B2 D2 R2 U D2 B F D2 F2 L B2 U2 B R2 F2 L D U2 F L B2 U' F2 L2 D2 
B2 F' D2 B2 F R' L2 F' D L' B' L' R' F B2 D' U B' D F2 B2 R L U R' 
R' F' R2 U' R D2 L2 B2 D' R F' U R2 U F L' R' F2 U B2 L2 B L' D2 B' 
R' U' D' L U2 D F' L2 F L2 B2 R' U D F2 U L' D2 U2 B D2 B D2 R' B 
U2 L' F' U' R L2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 F' R' L' U' F B' L2 B' D U2 F2 R D' U' 
B R2 F2 U2 F2 B L2 U2 D' L2 B' U' D R2 D' B L2 R2 U' D2 L' F' B L' B' 
R2 F R L' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 R F' R B2 F U' F' D' B' L2 R' U2 L' F2 R' 
L' R F' R2 D L R' F' U D2 B2 L2 U2 B U' L2 D2 B L' B' R B' L U' D' 
B' L' B' U' F2 U B2 D B2 F D' R' D2 F' B' U2 B R F B2 L F2 D L B' 
B D F2 L F' D L' R' B R2 U' F' D' R2 L' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 U2 R D F' L2 
R2 D F' B2 R B2 R' F2 U F B U F B U2 R2 B R U2 L B2 L2 R' F B2 
U' F' B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 R U2 R B L2 D B2 D F L2 F D' R2 F2 R2 D' L R 
L' D' F' U2 L B' F' D2 B F U2 R' D F' L2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 F B2 U2 L U2 
U2 L' F D B2 U' D' B' F' U2 R2 D' L R2 B' F' L' F D' R B2 F U2 L D' 
F U F' D U2 F L' R' U2 R2 B2 F R F L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B L F2 B' L 
B2 R' B D2 U2 L' U' B R2 F2 U F' R2 F U' F2 D2 B L D2 B' R B' U' L2 
D B2 D2 L' B D R' F R F B U' F' D2 L D2 L2 F2 B' L2 U2 B D R U2 
F2 D' B D2 R F U' D2 B R B' R2 L' D2 L U2 B' R' F2 L R' F U' L F 
B U' L' R U' L D L D2 L2 R2 D' L2 B F' R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 B D' B R 
L R' F U' R2 B2 D2 L' R2 B2 U' F' U' D2 F' B' U2 F L R B' U' R2 L' F2 
B L' F D B L R F2 R F' B U2 D' L2 U2 D L B' R' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 D' 
R' D B' U L F B' D2 F' R' U2 R B2 F2 R L B F R B R U' L' U' F2 
U F' L' R' U2 R2 F2 R B' U R' U2 F R L2 D2 L' R F' U' B' U B2 R F2 
F D2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F' D2 B' D L U2 D L2 R' F' D2 U L' 
L R' B L2 F' R2 F L' B2 D' L' U2 R2 D2 B' U2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 B' U D L' 
R F2 R2 B2 U D L' D' B2 D' L' F2 U' D2 L' R' B F D2 B' R D L2 B F 
L2 F D2 B R2 D B D' L2 R' B2 D2 U' B' D' L' D2 U F B2 R' L B' U2 F' 
L' R' F' R L U D' B2 R2 F U2 F2 D L D2 R' B' R' L U' B' L' B D2 F 
D2 R2 L' U' F R' L' F2 B' D U L B' D2 L2 U' L' U' L' D2 L' R' D2 F R 
U' F2 B' D R2 D' R B2 U' F2 U' L U2 B D' U B2 L' F2 L' B2 D2 R2 F' L' 
D B2 D L' B U' L' B U D' R L2 B F D' R B2 F2 D' F' L2 F' U' B' L 
F D' U2 L2 U' L' F' U L' R2 B2 R D' R2 D2 B2 F L B D' B' R F2 U B 
B F' U2 L' B U2 D' L D2 F2 B' L U B F U' R' B2 F R B' F D' R' B2 
F2 L B2 F D2 R2 F R' L F' L2 F D2 B F' L' B' R L2 B' L2 B' R' B2 L2 
D' L B' R2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 R2 L2 U D' L2 R2 U B L2 F' U2 R' D' U2 L U 
L2 D' F' B2 D' U F B R U' B U2 D B' L' U F2 B2 L R D' B2 F' L U 
U2 D F' U2 L2 D B R' B U2 B2 R' U2 L B2 D2 B' L2 R U B2 L2 U2 B U 
F' B' D B R2 D2 L' R2 F2 L2 U2 B F' L R' U' L2 F' D U' B2 F' R2 D' U 
B D2 L' R F B2 D2 B' U' D2 B U' D2 F U' R2 B' F D F L D' L2 F2 D2 
L U2 R2 L' F2 U2 R' F2 U D2 B' R2 U' B U R' U D' B' F2 L2 U2 F' R2 L' 
B D' R' B D U' L' D B' F U' L2 U' F B U' B2 U' R L2 U R B2 R2 B2 
L' D2 R2 D L' F' R L B F L U2 R B2 D' B' U' B' D2 R2 L' F' D' B2 D' 
R' L' F2 L2 U R L' U' B' D' L D' R2 F2 L D U L2 R U2 R' D R' L2 B2 
R U' B2 U' R U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U L' B2 L2 D2 R' D' R' F2 R' F U F' D F2 
D2 F' L2 F' U2 F U R L2 F2 L R' U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D F L' B' D' R F U 
R2 B' L2 F B2 D2 F' D F2 R' D' U' B D' B2 D' F D' U2 F R' L B U R' 
F2 B' D B F' L2 B' F' L' F B' L2 B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U D2 B F2 
B2 L' B F U L R' U2 R2 U' F' U2 L2 D B2 D2 U R' B U2 B L U2 D F 
U D2 F' U R F D U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F B U' D2 R' D' R2 U2 D' B' F D2 B2 
D U' F' U D L D' L' B D' U2 B D2 R' D R' D2 R U2 B2 F R' L' U' B2 
D B2 L' F2 B U F R2 U2 B' U' B2 R D F' U R L2 F2 U R' U2 R2 L D 
F U F D2 R' F2 L2 R F2 D R L2 D2 F2 L F U L' B U B U B' F' R 
F R' L2 U2 B' R B L2 B R U' F' D U F D B D' F2 D B U2 R D2 F' 
B F2 R2 L' B2 L2 F R2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' F' R' D' L D2 B' U B L2 U2 
R' D R2 B' F' D2 F' U2 B2 D' U' F B D' R2 U2 L' R' U F' B' U D L2 D2 
D' U R' L B U R U2 L' U2 R' D' U R' U R2 D' L F2 R F D2 L' U' L2 
L2 F U B' L U' R' F R2 F L B D' R' F' D F' L R2 D L2 U' D' B D' 
R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F' D F' R' D2 B U' L2 D2 B L2 D2 L' D' B2 U' F' R2 
B2 U2 D2 L' F R U2 F U2 D' L R F2 R' U' D R2 U' R' U2 R' F D' B U' 
F2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D B2 U D' F' U2 L U' B' D' U L D R B D' L B U' 
R D2 B2 F2 L U L' D2 U F' U L2 U' R' U' D2 B' R F2 B2 U2 R' D2 B' D' 
D' U2 F' U B2 R' L B U2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 R' L F2 D2 F D2 U' L2 R D' R' 
L' R D U' B2 U2 R2 L F' B' D R2 B2 L U2 L F2 U B2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 
B2 F2 R B2 D B' U2 D L' F R L' D2 R' F' B R' F D2 B2 L F D2 U R 
R2 B' L' U' L B D B U R B' U2 F2 U F' D F2 U2 L R B' L' B2 R' L' 
B2 L' D R' F B' D2 L2 R2 D2 L B D' U' L U R L' U D2 F2 B U' B2 D' 
R' L U L2 U F' D F' B2 R2 U F' B D R2 D' B2 F2 R' L' B' U F' L B 
U' L2 R' D F U R2 U2 B2 F' U' B U F B' D2 B L' B2 D L' R' D2 B2 L' 
L F R B' R D' R' L2 B2 R' F2 B2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F R' U L U2 D' R2 F2 D 
U R' L F2 L B L2 U2 D' R' F2 B' D2 B D2 U2 L D' B R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 
R B' L B' R F2 U' R2 U' D' F L U2 D' B' F D2 R F' B2 U R' B R' B2 
F R2 U' R' L2 F D' U2 F U2 L' D2 R L2 F L2 U' L' U R' F L2 B2 L B' 
B R' F' R' U F' B' R2 F R2 L2 F2 L' D2 F2 D F2 B2 L F B' D' B' D B 
L' B U2 D R' U' R2 U' L' B2 F2 U2 F B2 R F B2 U' L' U' D R' U2 B' L2 
U' B2 D L2 R' B' D' F2 L2 D' U2 R' F R' D F' L D2 R' U2 F D2 R B2 L' 
F' L' F2 D L' F2 B' D' R2 U L F R' U2 L B2 F2 L2 U R U2 F D B' D2 
B2 D L B' L2 U L U2 L' D2 U' F R' B' D R D2 F' D' R' U2 F2 L2 B D2 
D2 B L2 B' L' B2 U' L' U2 F2 L D B' L2 B2 F D F L2 R2 U' B2 F L D' 
L' U' B U' R F L2 F2 U' R F' U2 F' D2 U2 R D F' L F' L2 F' R' F2 L 
U2 R' D R L2 D' U B L' B2 D2 U2 F' U D' F2 R D' F R2 L2 D2 F2 B U' 
U R B2 U2 B F' D2 U' F2 U2 B' F L' R2 B' L R D F D' F' B' D' U' F' 
L F' U' F U2 L B2 F R' F' L' U R' F D L' R2 U R' D' U R' D' B2 D' 
R2 U2 B D' B2 U2 B D R2 F2 L D2 B D L2 F' U' L F2 U R L' B2 R B2 
B L2 R U' D2 L2 R2 D U2 L' F2 U2 B' L2 B D' U R D' B R2 L2 F B D2 
F2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R U' R' L2 F' L R D2 L' F' L2 R2 U2 R' D2 B U B2 R' 
L' B F U D' F' B U' R B2 L R2 U' L D R' D U2 R' B D2 R' F' U' R 
R' F' R' F U D F2 L B U' L F2 D2 F2 B R' U D2 R' L B' D2 L2 B2 L2 
L2 R2 F D2 F2 U' R U' D2 B2 L D2 R L2 U2 B2 U' F' U2 D2 L2 R2 F' D2 B 
F' B' R2 B' R2 B' D' B D2 R' B' F R B F' D L R2 F' L' R2 F R L B2 
D2 R2 L2 U2 B D L' F D2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U F D' R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R F 
B2 L R U L B U' F' L' B' F2 L' F' B2 L' F' B R' L2 B U F' L2 F' B' 
B' U' B' F D' R' U' F D2 F' L2 F L U' L R2 F2 D' L' B2 L' D' B' R2 B' 
D2 R2 F2 R' D2 L2 F2 U2 D L2 U2 B D R' D2 B2 F D' R' B' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 
L' D B' F2 L D2 R L2 D' L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 R' B2 F' U2 L' B' U B' 
R B' D2 R2 U2 L U2 F' R D F' B D' F' B D U' R2 U B2 F' L B D2 F2 
B U2 D' L D2 R' B2 L U2 D B U' R' B2 L R F' U' D2 B2 D' L' R2 U2 L 
B U2 B2 U2 F D' B2 R F2 U2 B' U' L' F' U B2 R2 F U2 L2 F2 B' L2 U' D' 
R' F2 B U2 L2 F' R2 D L' D' F L D2 U' R B R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L' U' B2 U' 
L2 U2 F R2 B D L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 L B2 U B' F' L2 R2 B F U D F2 B L 
D2 F' U2 R2 D F' B' L B' D2 U B' L2 F' U F2 D' B' U' F' L2 U' R F D 
D R' L F B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 B' R2 B2 D' L F B' L D' F2 D2 R U D' B F 
U D' F' B' R L2 U' F2 U R' B U' R2 L' B D F D R' B2 L' D B R L2 
U2 B2 R' U2 D' B U' F D' B R2 B2 R L D2 R' L F' U' D L2 B2 R' D2 L 
B' R2 U' F2 B U2 D' F' B U2 D' F' D R2 U B' D2 B' F' R' D' B R' L' B2 
F2 B2 R U D R' F U' R2 D U2 L' F L B2 D F L' B' F2 R L2 B2 L' F2 
L' U' F2 D2 U' B D2 U R U2 F' D2 R2 U' B2 D F D2 B R2 D' R2 U' D R 
R2 B' U' R2 U2 F U R D' R2 U D2 L B L2 B' R D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 D' B2 
U2 L F2 D' L F2 B2 U' L2 B2 R B' R F D2 L' B' L2 F L R2 U' L' U' L' 
U2 B2 R2 B R2 D U' R' L' B' U L B R2 D F D' R' F' U2 L' B' R B2 D2 
U L U' R' L D2 L2 U' D F L2 R' U' L' D2 U2 B D2 L' B R F' B R B' 
F' U2 B2 R2 F' U' L' R2 B D2 U2 B' D2 R U' B F' L R' F2 L' B D' U2 B2 
B R L2 B' U B2 U2 B2 D F L B' L' D' F2 L' B U2 R B' L D' B' R2 F' 
R2 L F' L R' F D2 F U' R L2 U' R D' U2 L2 D2 L' R2 U2 D F' L R F2 
R' B' R2 B' R D2 L' F2 L' D F L2 F2 R2 D F2 U R2 U2 B R B' L2 F2 L 
B L' F2 U R2 U' D' R2 L D U2 R' B D' F' B2 R2 U R B D' U B2 R' F 
L R U2 B2 L2 D F' D2 L2 B F' R D R' B L U D2 R U' F' U D2 R' D2 
U' L' F2 U2 L R2 U' L' R U2 F R2 F' U F' R U2 F B' U' R2 L D' U' F' 
U2 F' L' U R2 D L D L F D' R F' D' B2 D2 U' B U B' L U2 D2 L B' 
R2 F B2 R2 D2 L' R U F2 U F2 B2 U2 F' L2 F B' R U2 D F U2 L F U' 
L D' L' R2 B2 D L D' B F' R' D' R' F2 B D2 F B U2 D2 F2 D2 F B2 L 
F' R' L' F' B2 R' U' R2 D2 F R U' B2 U D B2 L' B2 U F2 U' F2 D B' F 
L D R' L2 D L' R' D2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' F' R' U2 L' D' F' D2 F U' D B 
L' U2 L' F D U2 L B F' D B' L2 B R2 F' R' L2 F B' L B2 L U' L2 B 
L' F U R F L2 F' U2 D F2 R' D' B D' U' R L2 F' D2 B D R B L2 U 
R2 B' U' R F2 L2 R2 F' B R2 F2 L R2 U' B F D F2 U' D B' R B2 D2 U 
D2 L2 B2 R D L' U D2 R' L' D2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 F2 U F2 L' U R' 
U' L B U' L2 F L' D' R F L D' L F' L B2 U R B R' U D2 B' D' R2 
L U2 D2 F' L' F' B U B2 F' R' F' D U B2 R2 B' R U' F2 B2 R2 D B2 L' 
L' U2 D' B' L2 U' F2 D' U2 B F L' F' B U' F2 B L' B' L2 D2 L' U' R' U' 
D' F2 D B' U' R' U' R2 U D' L' F D2 B' R B' F' U2 D' L2 F R2 B D2 F 
R2 B2 R L D' U2 L' R' U2 F' R2 F2 D R' U' F2 U2 D L2 F D U2 B2 U D' 
U' B F L B F' D' F' U' L R2 D2 R' L' U2 B' U2 F2 U L2 U B2 F2 L' F' 
L' F2 U R2 U' R F2 B2 D' F2 L' U' L' B' R2 B' R' D L2 F2 B2 R U' R L 
F2 B' D L' U F' R2 L D2 U' F' B U D' R D L' B L2 D2 F U L' R2 F2 
U' F' D' U L' D F R D L2 R2 U' L D B2 D' B D U B L2 R2 F2 L2 F' 
R U2 F' U B2 F' D2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U B R' L U2 B' R U D R L' U' D' R' 
D L R D R2 U' D2 L' U2 R' F2 R2 U2 D' R2 D' F' U D2 R2 F' U' D2 B' D' 
D2 U L2 D L' U' D' B U' D' L' D' R' U' R2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 R D' B U2 F 
R2 L2 D2 R L' F' R2 B U2 B R2 L F2 D R2 U2 R L D2 U L2 F' D' B2 D 
F' R' L U D2 B U' L2 R2 F D' U' B' R' U R2 U2 B2 R' B' U2 L D' R2 L' 
F U D F' B U L' F2 L U2 B' L U' B L' U2 R' B U B2 F' U D R' F 
L R' U D2 B D' F R U2 F' L' D2 F L' R' B2 U2 D2 F U B D' B2 R2 B 
R D' U' F D' F L' B2 F' R2 D' L2 D2 R L' U F2 R' F' B U' D B2 L2 R' 
D' U F' B' L D' L2 U' L' D' U' B' D2 B' F' R F U R' B' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 
F2 U F D' R F' L2 U2 B' D' L' B' R' B R D2 F' R' U D2 R2 F2 D' B' R 
F U2 B D F2 D' R' D' L2 B L U2 R' B' F D R' L2 F' B2 U2 B R2 D2 U' 
B' U B R2 D L U' B' D' L2 B F D2 L R D2 L2 U2 L D' U' R D F D' 
F R D F' B D' U L2 D' R F' L B2 F U2 R D B' F2 U2 B' L D B' D' 
L' B' R B' F R2 L' F' U B2 D R' U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R B' F' D2 L' F' R' F2 
F2 B D U' B' L B2 F L' F2 U2 B' U' B2 L R2 B' L2 F' D' F2 B R2 F2 U 
R' D2 U B F' R B L' U' B U F' L' F2 R F L' U' F R F2 B' D B2 U 
L2 B F2 D U' L' D' U2 B R D' U' R' F2 B' U2 B2 F D L B U' R' U F 
L' U D' F2 U D' L' U' L F L F R2 U2 F2 D' B R' F' U B L2 D' U2 F 
D B2 F D2 R2 D' U2 B U B2 F2 D' L F' B' L2 F B R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F 
R' B' U L U' R2 D F' B2 U2 F2 B2 U' F' B' U B' D2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F' 
B2 F2 L R2 F R' F' B' U2 L2 F B L2 D' R' F2 D2 F L2 D L B2 R2 D F' 
U2 D' F L2 F2 B D' L U B' F2 D R' L F' L2 F' R' F B2 U R2 D2 U2 F2 
R2 U D2 R2 F2 B U' F2 R' B L' R2 U2 F2 U2 R F' R L2 D' L R2 U F' L2 
F2 L D2 R2 L B' R2 L2 D' F U R L' B2 R' D U B' U' F' B U2 L B U' 
F2 D2 L' D' L2 D R' B L2 R' D2 B' F' U' R L' B2 U' L R2 B F' L2 R U' 
B' U' R D' R U' F D' B D R' L B F' D' L F' D2 L U B U' B2 L' U2 
D2 L U2 L' D' R L D2 L' F2 U' L F B R D2 R2 L2 F B' D2 B' U D2 F2 
F2 U B' F' L' D U' L' R2 U R' B U' F2 L R' F' L' U B' F L' R2 F' B 
R U D2 R L2 D' R' L2 F R F' R2 U R' F2 U L2 B U2 F R2 D2 F2 D' F 
U' B2 U L D' R2 B U R L D' U2 B2 U' L' F R' F2 R2 U' B2 U D' B2 U' 
R B F U B L2 U F B2 L' B2 R B2 D B2 U2 L' R B L2 U' B' R2 D2 B' 
D U2 B L2 F' D B' D' R F2 B R B2 F' R' U F U' F2 B2 D B R F' R2 
U2 F2 B L' F B L' F' B2 U2 R' B2 L' R' B2 D2 F' U' R' F2 L R F2 R' U2 
L U F2 U D R2 F2 D' F' B2 U R' D' B' U' L2 R B F2 U L U2 B' D2 F2 
D' U B2 L2 F R' D' L2 B' L F' U2 D F B2 U' B F' D2 L R F2 D' U2 R2 
D2 R' D R2 L2 U' L' F' U L' D2 F R' L2 B2 D' L' F' B' D' L' F' L2 D L2 
U' D F R F' D' U B2 F2 L' U F2 L2 B F2 L' R2 F2 R2 B' L F2 R' U2 F' 
B U' R L2 F' R2 F2 L U B U2 L D' F' L U R B L2 R2 F' U' B R' L 
U2 D' B R2 U' R' B R2 D' R2 D2 R' U2 L' F2 R' U' R B' L2 F' R' U' B' F2 
D' L2 R2 B' L2 D U2 L' B2 R B' L R2 B' R U' L2 F2 L D2 B2 D U' L U' 
D2 L' F' R D U2 R2 U R D L' R B2 D' B L2 B' U' B U D F' L2 D R' 
F B D2 U B D2 R B U R2 U B R' B' U' F2 R' F D2 F' U' R B' D' F 
U' B2 L2 U F2 D L2 R2 D' B2 R' B2 R F D' L B D' F' D F' D2 B2 F2 D 
L' B' U2 B D' R2 B2 R2 D L' R' B2 R' F B2 U L2 D2 F L D2 R2 L2 D2 R 
R' D2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' L D' R2 B2 U R2 U' D2 B' R U' F U' F D U' B 
L2 D B D' F L' B U' R F' D2 R F D' B' R' F' L' B U2 R' L2 B' D' L' 
U' B U' L F L D F U' B2 R B L2 D R' U2 L R D' U2 R B2 D F R2 
L2 D B2 R' B' R2 D R F' B2 D' L U' D' R L' U' R' F' D2 B' D F B' R 
D' R2 U2 F' L2 B R' U F2 U2 R' U2 F' L B2 L D U F' U' B' U' D B L' 
B2 L' D2 U2 L' U L2 D2 R B2 L' D' F' U2 R' L F L2 U' L' R U2 D' B' D2 
F' D2 R' L' F D U' B' F' L2 D2 L' F' D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L B F' L' F B2 L 
L' F' L2 F' R B' R2 L F2 L D2 B2 L U' B' D2 R2 D R2 F2 L D U2 L2 R 
L2 U R2 L U F B L' U D2 R' B R2 B' F2 D' L' R F2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 U' 
L' D2 U' F' D2 F' U2 R D2 L' R' D' R2 D L2 D' L2 R U' R2 F' B D R L 
F' L2 D B' R2 B U F2 L' R D U B' R' L B' U B F2 D2 F D U2 R U 
R2 F D' B F' D2 B L2 R2 D U F R B D' U' R F' D2 L2 D2 L2 B R' D' 
R' D2 R2 F' R B' U L F D' L F2 D' R L2 D' U' B2 U2 L R2 D R F D2 
L' U D' F B' R' L2 D' B' L R U D2 R F' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' 
L' B2 R2 U2 D' L' D R2 L2 F2 D2 L' U' F R2 L' U R2 U' F' D U' F2 B' D2 
D' F' U' B2 D2 U F B' U' F2 L R' B D2 L R2 D F2 D R' D U R2 F2 L' 
D2 F' R' L' U2 B2 L F2 U' R U2 R D' B U D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R B U R2 B 
F U D' R' L F R F U D F' R2 L U L2 U' D' L2 U D' R' U2 L' F' U' 
D2 R L F' R' D2 B' R' U' R' L' D2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' B2 U R2 D B2 U2 F' 
D2 B R' B2 D' F2 U' F B2 R2 B' F2 R2 L' D2 B L' U B D' L2 B R U2 D 
U F B' R2 D F' D U F L' F2 U' L' R B2 F2 L' B' F' L2 B D F R2 B2 
B D' U2 B F U D' L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R U L' B2 D' U' L' B' U' R2 B2 L' 
F' U' B2 R D U B D F2 L2 F B U L' F B' L' D2 R2 B' R2 L' F L B' 
B L2 F2 B' D2 B' F2 U' R2 D B R' U R' L B L R' D' R2 B2 R' D' B2 D2 
B' F' R' F' L B' L U D2 L' U' R' U2 L' B' R' F' R U' L' U2 D2 B' L' F' 
F' D' F' R2 B' L U R2 B' R2 F U' L' B F2 D2 U2 R' B U L' F' L B' D 
R' F' D2 U L2 F' L' R F2 U' R' B' R L2 D2 L2 F2 U D R L2 B2 F' R2 U 
B' L2 B R2 L' B2 L' B2 L2 F L' U' D2 L U F R2 L B U R U B R' B 
D R B2 R2 L F U L2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 D L U' B' L' 
F' D L B2 F2 U2 R L' D U2 R' F' R U' R L U2 L' R2 B' L2 F U2 F D2 
F' D2 F' B2 R' L' F2 D2 L F' D' L R2 B' R' F' R' B L' F2 D' B2 R D L2 
R2 F U' D F' B' R D2 U L' R U2 B U' R2 F' R' F U' R2 B' F' U2 R2 B 
L' R' D' U B' R' F2 L2 U' F' L U' L' D2 U B2 U2 D' B2 L' D F' U L F 
R2 L F U R2 U2 F U' B R' D2 F D2 B D2 B L2 F2 D2 L' F B2 L U2 L' 
L B2 U2 R' L' B' D2 B' L2 F2 D' L2 F' B U2 L2 F2 L' D2 B D R D' L2 F' 
L U' D2 R2 D F2 B R' F2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' L U2 B D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R 
F2 R L B U F' L' F2 B R2 F2 B2 D' R' U2 B' F D' B2 D2 F' L U B2 D' 
F R' F' U L2 B2 D' R F2 B U2 D2 R' U F2 R B' D R' F' B' U' B2 R F 
D' R2 L' B' D2 U' B2 U' B2 F' L F' B2 R L2 D' R' D' L B F' R2 L2 D' B 
F D B2 L D' F2 L U2 F B2 D U F U' R' U L2 U D' R2 B' L U' F L' 
R' U' D R' B2 L U B D2 L' R2 F L2 R' F2 R D2 L2 F R B2 F L' B' D 
D2 B' U2 L D U' B2 F' U L D' R' L U' D' L F D' U' R' L2 D L2 B' L2 
F B L D2 L' B2 R U' R' U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 B' R L' D2 L2 B2 R2 L' B2 
D2 F L B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 F D R L D' F' R U2 R' D' B R2 U2 B' U 
B' R' U' R' D F' R D2 F' D2 F R' B2 R D B2 D' B' D2 L2 B2 F D R D' 
D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' B' L' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R' L2 F2 L2 D R L F' L2 
B D' B U' F2 R2 D2 U' B' L U2 B D L D' F2 D B2 L' F U D R B2 F 
F2 R' F' D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R2 F B' L2 R' F2 B U' F2 B U L R2 D B2 L2 U2 
U2 D' L U' L D U2 R L2 B' D F' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' L R D R' D2 U' R2 
B' F2 L2 D R' U2 D L B R F' D2 U F R L U D2 R' B2 U D2 L2 U' F2 
R' L' F' D' B' D2 R D L U2 D' R D2 F D2 L B' L' F' B D B R' L2 D2 
U' L D R' L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B D F R2 F2 D F L U' B2 F' R U2 B D2 B2 
R2 F' L2 R2 F D' B' L' U' R' B2 R' D U' L B' D F' D' L R' F' R2 L2 F2 
U2 D2 B' F R' F R L' B D2 L2 B' U L' U2 R2 U2 L F B U2 B' R2 F2 R2 
R' D' L' B2 L2 B' D' F2 U2 L2 U' F B' D' R' D B D' F D2 R' B F' R' U' 
D F2 L D U F2 L U L2 B U D R' B U L' U2 D F2 D2 L2 R' D F' D2 
U' B' L' B' D L2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 U R L2 D B2 L2 F R' L2 F2 L2 D F2 
U L' D' R' B D R F' U' L' B D F B U2 D' L2 F2 B D' L' U' F2 L' U2 
D U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D U2 R' D' L2 U D2 F2 R' F2 D F' R2 D U' R' F' 
U R2 U2 F' B2 L' F D2 U' R B' U B D B2 U F2 L' U2 L' F2 R' F' B2 L' 
R B D L2 B D F L D' F' U' L' R B' L' D2 B' U2 F2 U' F' U B2 L' F2 
L' U F L F2 B' D L' U L F L2 U2 D2 L' U L' R2 D U2 F B2 R' F' R 
R D2 B2 U' B2 U F' L B2 U' L' U2 B R' B' L R' U F2 D' F' U L F2 D 
F' D' R2 L2 B F2 D' B' R F' U' R U R F D' B2 R F U2 R2 F B2 D' F' 
B' R D2 R B R2 L2 B' D' U2 B' L' D' F2 B L2 R' D2 F' L F2 L F L2 R' 
R2 B2 D2 B D2 F B' U' D2 R' L D L D2 F' U L D2 U B' U2 R D' R' F 
D' R2 B' R2 D' R L2 D' B R' F2 B' R2 F2 R' D2 F L D L R2 U' B' U2 R' 
F U F' L' R2 D2 F' B' U F U D B F' D B2 F2 U B2 D2 F R' F' D F 
R2 F B D B2 R D' U L2 R' U F2 B U2 L2 D' R U2 F2 U2 B2 U' L U' R' 
F D2 U2 R' U F' R2 D2 R2 D R' F' U' D2 R2 U F2 U D2 B D' U2 L' U2 B 
B' R2 B' D' U R' U' F B' R2 B D2 L2 D R' U' B' D' U' L2 R2 B D' U' B 
U F2 R2 B L' B' R B L2 F L' F2 R B2 D U B' R' D B2 U' F' L2 B' L2 
B2 L' F' B2 R' D2 U L U F2 L' F' R' L' B2 U B2 L' D' R' D2 U2 B2 L U' 
B R D' F L F R' U L2 B D R2 F' B2 L' U2 F' D L D2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 
F2 D R' D' F B' R' F' L2 F' R2 L D' R B2 D2 L' D' B F' L2 R U F' L2 
B2 L F2 U2 B R' U2 D F R' L' F2 D L' D' U2 L R' B2 U2 F R2 U' L F' 
F' B' U' L F' L' R' U' D' F' B' U D' R' L2 U' L U' R L U B2 L R F2 
R B2 L R U' R U' R F2 D2 L B' U B' L' D L' B2 U R2 L2 D' F' R' U2 
F' U L B' R D' U R2 B U B' U' L2 F L2 D F' D B2 U2 F R2 U' L2 F' 
D F2 U L2 F2 L R' B' U F2 L2 B U2 F2 D U2 R2 F' L' F2 B2 R' L' D' R' 
F' L D' R' U2 L D' L2 R' D F2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' F L' F2 B' R' D' U 
U2 R U2 F B U2 D2 R L B L' F U' D2 L2 F' B2 U L B' D' F' B D F2 
R' U B' R' L U R2 F' D L2 F2 B U2 R' U F L' F L R2 D2 F L' D' L' 
U2 B2 L R2 D2 U2 B' R F2 L F2 L B R F2 R' D2 L2 D' F' R' U2 R2 L' U2 
F2 U2 R D' U2 L' D U2 R D R' U' F D' F D2 R' D' B' U' D2 R U2 F2 U 
U2 F L' R2 F' D' R' B' F' U R F U D' R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 
U D F2 D2 B U2 D R L' D L' U2 F R B' L B' D' B F' D' B L R D' 
B' L R2 B D2 L' D F B2 L' R' B' L2 U' L' B2 R' L' D' U' R2 B U' B2 L 
D B L F2 D' B' D2 U R' L B L2 B R2 U L B' L F D L' D B U' D' 
F' D2 B' D F L B2 D B' R2 F2 U L2 F L' F L' B2 U2 D' L2 D L B D2 
F2 R' L F R2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D' R2 U' D2 L2 R D' L F U R L2 D 
U2 D F R' B' D' U2 L D L U2 L F D' L D B' U' R' F2 D L2 R F D' 
U' L' B' F L2 D R2 B2 F' R2 D' F2 R D2 U' R F2 R2 L B' R L' U2 R2 L 
L' D2 L' U' B2 L' F' U D F' L2 U2 F' D2 R' B R' F' U' L B2 U R F2 L' 
D2 B2 L B' D2 L F2 B2 D2 B' F D2 B2 R L2 D2 F L' B' U' B' L F B D2 
F' B L B F2 U2 L2 F L2 B U' R' U B2 D F' L2 D U2 B2 R F' D2 B R 
D' L U F2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 L F' U2 D' B F U L' U D2 F B' D2 B' R' U 
L2 U' B2 U2 B' R2 L' U' L2 F U' B2 F U' L2 F' D R' U2 R' D2 R2 L2 U' L 
B R U2 F2 L2 F R' B F U B F U' B U' F2 L U2 R' L D2 B F' L D' 
D U L' D2 R B' R2 B2 L2 F D2 R B F' D F2 L B U' B' D' R B R2 D' 
U' L U' B D' U2 F' D2 U' R' B' U' B R D R U' B' F L' D' F L2 R F 
B F R2 B2 U2 F R F2 L' B2 U B U R B D' B L' D' L2 U F B' D' R2 
U2 F R B F U L R U' D2 L2 U2 D R' D2 L' D F2 D' L2 B U2 R2 U R' 
R B U' R B2 L F' L B' U2 R2 U D2 F U2 B2 U2 F2 R L D2 R' D L' F 
D U2 F' R' D2 B R2 U D F' B2 R D2 R2 F' R D2 R L' D2 B2 D' F' B D' 
F' U2 B2 F2 L2 F' B D B2 F2 U B' F' U' D' F' L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' R' 
D' R D' L2 R2 B2 L' F B R' D2 U2 R B' R U' B2 R D2 R B2 F2 D U L2 
F2 B L' F L F2 D U B2 L F' B L F R2 D F2 D L2 R2 F D' U F2 R 
D' F U' R2 B' F R F2 U L U B2 D' L' B2 D L' D' U' L B U2 R' L' D2 
R2 L2 B U D2 R D' L2 R' F2 L F' U2 L2 D F2 B L' D F' R B L' F2 R' 
L' B2 D U' R2 F2 L2 F' U D R' B' D' F' D2 L' F D2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 B2 L 
B U2 D' R' U F' B2 R D2 B2 R D2 B2 D L' F' R D' B R2 B' U2 B2 U2 F' 
U L' D' R B F2 L B' F2 D' L R U D L' F R D2 U B2 F' D2 R U' F 
U B' L F2 D2 B' U R' F' R2 B R L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' D2 F L B2 D L' F 
L R2 F U' B' F2 L2 U' R' U2 F L' R D' B D2 B R L U2 D R' L U L' 
F2 B2 R' D2 L2 U' B' L D2 F B D2 R D' L' U' R D F' L D U B2 U' L' 
U' D2 B2 D B F2 U2 L' R2 F R2 F' B D' U2 F' D L F R2 B2 L2 D2 L' F' 
F B L2 F L R U D2 B' L U' D' F' L2 B2 U F2 U2 F' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U 
L B2 U B' D F' U D B2 D' L' R D' R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 F' D2 L D L2 D 
D B' L F2 B2 R U D2 B U2 B' L F2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D' U L U2 R F D2 
U2 D' L' U2 F2 D' B' F2 D' B2 D B' F2 D R D2 U' R D2 F' R F2 U2 L' R2 
F' D2 U R B2 R F2 U' F' R U' D R2 F2 R2 U B' R' D2 R' D' B2 D2 F' D2 
B R B' U L' U' L' U2 F B' L' F2 U F U B' F2 R' L' D2 B' L2 R2 B2 R 
R F L D F2 D' R F' D2 B U' D F U L D' U' B' F2 R' L2 B2 L2 B2 L' 
D' F B' R' D' F D2 R B L D2 R' L2 F' L' D F D2 F L' R F2 D' L2 B' 
B2 L' F B D2 U' L' D' R' L2 D' U2 F2 R B D2 R' F B' U2 L2 F' B D' R' 
R U D2 B L' B2 F2 U F' U2 F2 L U' L' D' F D2 L' F2 L2 B' F D F2 L 
F B2 U F2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R' L2 D L2 B2 U' R B' U' L2 F2 R U' D' R' D 
L' F2 B2 L' F L' R' F2 D' F' U' L' R2 F R' U2 F' L2 R' U2 F' U F' R' F' 
U' B2 L' R F2 U D R' B' F D2 U L' D2 U B' D2 U R B2 D' B2 U2 D2 R2 
U2 L F' B U' R2 B' D2 R L U2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' D F' R2 L B2 U' D2 F2 
L' B2 D' F2 R2 F B2 U2 D2 L B' F L' D2 F' U' B' L' R2 D' U2 R F2 R B2 
U2 R' D2 R2 F L' B' R B U B2 U' D2 L' D2 R F' B2 U' B2 F D' R B U 
L' R' U F L' B2 F D B2 F2 U R' U2 R' B2 F2 U L2 U2 R L2 U R2 B' U2 
L U2 F R D' U' R' U2 F R2 D2 L2 U' L' R B2 U2 B2 F R B2 D' R2 B2 R' 
F D2 R' U D R D U' R2 U' D' L B' F' U2 D' F2 B' D U' R U' R' U2 L' 
B2 F D2 F' L' F2 L F D2 F B2 L2 R' D R2 L U2 L' F' D2 L2 B2 R' U2 D' 
D F2 R U' B2 U L2 B2 L' U' R2 D' U' F U2 L2 B2 R' U' R U2 F' D U' B2 
B2 R2 B' D' L' F2 R' U D2 B' R2 D' F' D' R L' U2 D2 F B L' B' R' B R' 
B2 U2 F2 R' F' D2 B F' L' R' B U' L R' U R F' L2 R B L2 D L' B2 R2 
D' U L' R U' L2 R D R' B R B F R' B2 U F' B2 R2 F R U2 R' U L 
L D' L2 F2 U' F U' F2 U2 D2 F R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' B' U' L D F' D L 
B' F2 L' F U2 D2 R' U F2 D L2 B D' R' B L2 F2 R' L U' D2 L B L2 B2 
R F L2 U' L D' R2 L D R' B' U2 D2 B2 L B' U2 L' R' U B F2 R' B2 U' 
F2 R F2 R2 D' F' R B U' D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R U2 B L2 U' D' L F' L B R 
D F2 R' L2 B L2 F U' B' R D F' U B2 F' D2 B' U R2 U R F U2 R' F 
U L2 U L' D2 L B L' F' L R D' F D' L' D' F' B2 D' R' F L' F2 L' R' 
F' D2 R2 U2 F B R D2 R F' L B F L2 R' F D' B L' R' B2 L' R D2 U' 
D2 F U2 F D2 R' D2 R2 D B' U L2 F2 D2 U F' D' R' B' U' R2 F2 L2 B F 
B' D2 F B2 D F2 R' L' D' U' R2 L2 B' U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 R D2 
D2 R' L U' F L U2 L' B2 R U' F U' R L2 D2 B F2 L R' D F' B U' D 
F' B D L' R' B D U B2 F' R' L' D U' F D2 R2 U L2 F R B' R' D2 B 
F R D R F B2 L R2 D2 U R L B' F' R' D2 R2 U2 L' F2 U' R2 B L' D' 
R2 B' D2 R B F R2 F B' D2 F B D' L U' D R' D' F D' R' U' D' R' B2 
R D' B L' R2 U' F D2 L R U2 R L2 B' F2 L' F2 D2 L2 U F2 U D2 R D 
L2 R B F U' R2 D' L2 U R' D' L U2 F' U2 D2 L' B' R2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 L2 
D2 U2 L U' L U' D' R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 D B' U R2 U L2 U' B F2 R L2 U 
D B2 L' R B U2 D' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 L R' F' B L B' L R U2 L' B2 D2 R 
R L' F' L2 U' L F B2 R2 F L F L R F D R' B2 D' F' B' L2 F R' F' 
B U2 B U2 D2 L R' U' R2 L U' F D' U' F' D' L U2 D F' D' F B' L D' 
F' B' R' L' U' B' L F' D2 L2 B2 R D' U2 F' L D U2 F' D' F2 R2 B' L' U 
R' U D F' B' L' F' R2 D' L' B2 F2 D L' U F B R D F D' F2 R2 D' L 
U B2 U2 D2 B' F R2 F' R D' R2 L2 B L' B' F2 R D2 L' R B' D2 F2 U D 
B R2 L B F U2 B' U2 R' D B2 D' L F' L2 B2 D B F R D' B D2 R U' 
B F' L2 B' D B2 D' L U' R2 F' D F2 L R2 F' R2 U' R B L B' L' R' F 
L' F' B2 D B' D2 F' R2 B' L D2 B2 R D L' D2 U2 R2 L' B R' F' B2 L' R2 
F R' F' B2 D2 L' D2 F L' B D R' L2 D2 F' L' B2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 F U' F 
B2 D B D2 R2 U L R' D R D2 F' B R' B2 D' F D' F' D' L F B2 U' R 
B R B D U' B D B2 L D F B L2 U F B2 D2 F2 U' D' L2 F2 D' U R' 
F2 L' U2 L2 U' R U' F2 D' U2 R2 D' B' D2 R U D2 R B D' L B' L U' L' 
D L' R2 F U2 B R F' B L2 B' F R F2 L' F2 B' D2 U' B' L' F D' L2 U' 
U R D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L D R' U D' R2 B D2 U2 L' U B2 U' B U' D' R 
U' F2 B2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' D' U' R' L' B' L2 B2 R' L D' U' R' B' F' L' U' F 
B' F2 D R U R2 L U B' F' U' B2 R' D B' F2 L' R D' F' B2 R D L F 
F2 U' F2 L F B2 D' B' L' U2 D' B U' R' F U L' F' R B R' D R F' L 
B2 D U L2 B2 D' B L R2 B' U L F' U' D' R2 L' D2 F L B F' R F2 B 
U F' B' L2 D' L' B' L2 F R D2 L D2 B2 R2 B2 D R D2 U L2 R F' L' U' 
B2 F U' R2 U D2 F2 B' R' F L D' B2 F D2 L2 U2 B R' D2 F2 D' B L R2 
L D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' D' F2 D L R' D' U' L' D2 F D B' F2 L F B' 
L' B2 D2 R B' D L' F' D' R B' F' L B2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 B F U' R U' L2 
R' D2 R2 D B' D' U2 L' F2 R2 D2 R' B' U' R' D' B' R L2 B2 R' L D F2 D 
D' R2 L2 F R' D R D' B L' D' R' D B F D R2 F2 R B' R B' D2 R2 D 
R B U' D' R F' R' D2 R2 B2 U B2 R F' L2 B L U' D2 R2 B L D' U R 
D2 L B2 R2 F2 L D L2 R2 B F2 L2 U' L F2 R' B2 U R D2 F' B D2 R B 
B' D L B2 F2 U2 B D2 F L D2 B2 U' D F U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 R' L B' 
U D B2 L2 F' B2 U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R D' U2 R' D2 B2 U B' U D' F2 D' L D2 
D' R2 F R2 B2 L' U' R F2 B2 L U' L2 D' L' R2 B R2 F' B D R' L' F2 U' 
F R2 D R2 B' F2 U' F2 R L B2 R2 B' L' R D' B D L' B R2 U B' U' D 
F2 R2 L' F' D R L2 D2 B' D2 L' D R U B2 R D' F D F B2 U F' B' R' 
D' R D2 R L' B' R' U B' D B R D L2 F2 R' U' D F' R U' R2 L2 D' R 
R L' U2 D2 L2 U' F' D2 U2 L D2 R F' B R' U' F2 L' B2 L' U2 R L B' F 
L2 U2 B' D L F' R' B F R2 F2 B U R2 B' D' F' D2 L' U R2 U R L U 
L' R D B2 R2 B U L' F' D' L' F D U R' U' R' U2 D L F L' U2 D' B2 
U D2 B2 U2 R U' B' R B D U' R2 L' U L F' L2 R' F' D' R B' D B' F 
R2 B2 U D B' F U2 L' U' D' F' D F2 R' F D2 L' D2 U' L' F' R B' D2 F' 
R D U2 R U' F2 U F2 D' B F R' L' F U2 B' U L2 U' R F' U B2 F' L' 
L U R2 U2 F' R2 F' U' F2 L2 U' L' B2 F2 R2 U2 L' D F' D2 R' L F D2 B' 
B D' R D2 F2 R L' F' B U2 F2 L' D' B' F' D2 R' U2 F2 B' D' R F R B 
L R U2 L' F L2 B' D2 F' D U' B2 R2 B U' D B2 R' D U R D2 F B2 D2 
R' F' L2 F2 B R' U R' F2 U' F L2 D F' U' L2 F2 B R2 F R D' R2 F D2 
R' F2 U L R2 F2 R' F2 U D2 B U' R U' L' D R F' L R U L' F D B2 
L B L2 U' D L' D' R F' U2 D' R B U2 F2 L' D F R U' D' B F2 L' R2 
D R F D R2 U2 D2 R D' U' B F' R U2 F' B R D' R' D' R' B D2 F D' 
L' U2 F' B2 R F U' D2 R U' L' F U2 R U2 D' R B2 F2 R' D U' B2 D2 B' 
B' U2 D' F D' F' L' R2 B2 L' R' D' B2 D' B2 L2 R' D' U B2 D2 L B L F 
B U D L R2 B' D U2 F2 B2 R' F R U B2 F' D2 U' R L2 D' U R2 D L2 
D2 U2 R' B' U2 B' R U2 L U R2 L' U R2 B2 F U2 D' L' R2 U L F2 L' B2 
U L2 R U F R U' F' D R U R' F U2 R' U R2 U R' U R F2 R L' U' 
R U2 D2 R' U2 R' L' U F2 L F R B R F' D2 F D' L2 B' U R U L D' 
D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' B U F2 D2 U L F B2 R' F B R F2 D2 B F' D U' B 
L F R F' R' L2 U2 F' B' U L' R U B R2 U L D' U F' U F' R D R 
L U2 L' U L' F2 R' D2 R2 L2 F L' B D2 R' U' R2 L' U2 D2 L U' L U2 B 
F B R2 B' L2 D' F B2 L2 U' F' D L' F D R2 B' R' D R' B L' B D U2 
F' D2 F2 D' L' B2 F R L D2 U F U2 B' R2 D F2 R2 L F2 U D' L U2 D' 
U L2 D R L2 U' D2 L B D2 B U D' B2 L B' U' R2 L2 D' F2 R F U L 
D2 L D' U F U L' U' L2 B2 F R2 L B F' L2 F D' L' D2 L D' F2 U2 B2 
R L2 U2 R2 L2 F L' B L R2 U L R' D2 U' F' R2 B2 R2 B F D F' R L' 
B D2 R2 L' B F' L U' R2 B D' U2 F' L R F2 D2 F U' B' R' U2 F' R2 D' 
B' F' D2 U2 L F D2 L2 R' F U2 B' R B F2 R D R U' B' U' R2 F R' F' 
B2 F' D F B2 U' R' F' U D' R2 F L D B' F' D' F L D2 L2 U' D' R' F2 
L2 B F' U2 F2 B2 L2 F' L B2 F U2 F' L2 U' L' U' F L2 D2 F D B F' U' 
U2 R2 U' F' B2 D' F' R2 B2 L' D L' B' U D2 R' D L R2 B F R F2 L' R 
D' B' D' F2 B L D' B U2 D2 F' U2 D2 L U2 D' L F2 U2 L' B L U' R' D2 
F2 L' R' B' L D2 F2 D' F2 L' R' F' B' U B L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 
U R L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D R L B R D B F R' U2 R D2 R L B' D 
R' F U L2 B2 R' D2 F' L2 U L2 B' R2 D2 F' B R2 U' B' F U2 F' B R U' 
U2 B' R2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' U' B U L2 F2 R2 D' B' L B U2 B2 F2 R U' B F2 
R U2 L U2 F L2 F' D L' R2 D R' L' D2 R B L' R U2 B L2 B F2 U2 F2 
L' B D' R B F U B F' R' L2 F L R2 D L2 D2 F U D' F B' L2 F' L' 
F R B' D' F2 D U L2 D2 U B2 U' D' B F L U' R2 U B' F' D2 U' R2 B2 
R' U' F L U F2 D' U F R D' F2 U' D' L2 U2 F' B' D' R' U' B R' L U2 
L U2 F2 B U L' D2 L2 D' F B' R' F U' D F2 L U D2 B2 R L D2 U2 F 
U' D2 L2 B2 L U2 R' F U' L' R2 B' D2 R2 D U' B' D2 B' U2 R' L' U F L 
B F D2 L R F' D R2 B F2 U' D' R L2 U D F2 D' B U' F2 B2 R' B2 L2 
R2 B2 U2 F' L' R B2 R L2 B F U D L2 R2 U F2 D2 U L2 R' B2 L2 D' L2 
L' U' L' U' D' F' U D L D R2 D2 F L2 B D F' L' B2 L2 B2 L2 D F U2 
U L U2 R' D' U' F D' R2 F' B' L B2 R F' D2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 F B L2 U' 
U' D B' D U B D U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 B2 D2 F D' L2 F2 D' 
R L2 B D L2 F2 D' U L2 U F' B R' D' R F2 D U F' B2 R2 D' F' L2 R2 
R L F' R2 F L2 F D' B L' F' U' L2 R' B2 U' R B' U B' U2 L F2 R' L' 
U2 L' F U2 F' U' R2 U' F R2 F' U2 F' R L2 D F2 L2 R' B L' R D F2 U' 
R2 U' D R2 D' B F U2 L U' L2 B' L' F R' D' F' R F' L' U2 D' L2 R2 U2 
R' D L' F D R2 D L F' B2 L D' B' F U' D2 B' U2 R' U B U' R D2 U2 
U' L2 D' F' D' B U' B U' B U' F' D F' U2 L2 F' D' F D2 B2 U F' L' R 
R' D' R F2 L F B2 D R' F' L2 R F B2 L2 D2 B' D' B2 U2 B2 D L2 R' U' 
U R' D2 F' D2 R' L D2 F2 B D2 U' L' U2 B' F R' D U2 R B U2 B2 D B' 
D2 R B R' U D2 L F' D' L2 B2 U2 D R2 F' U F U' D2 B' R2 D L D F 
D2 R U' D' R2 B' F2 L U' L' R' U' R2 L' D2 B2 L U L' B' U' F2 B U' R2 
F2 R F2 U2 B' U' D L D U2 L' F' L B2 R' B2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 U R2 U2 
L B D L' D2 L2 R' D' U2 R2 U B2 L' U' F2 D U' R' U' F D R D' B F 
U2 R U F R B D F2 D U2 F2 B R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 R B2 F' U L' R2 D 
L' B D B2 R F2 B R' B' U2 F2 R F2 L D B' U F2 D2 U2 F R' U2 D2 B2 
R' F' B' D R U D' R2 U' D' R2 L F U' D' B' D' L' B2 F' D F2 D2 U2 B 
L' B D U' F' D R' F2 R D B' D' B2 L' U2 L2 F U R F2 L2 U F R F' 
U' B L2 R2 D2 B R' U D B' R2 B R B L2 B2 L' D2 B2 F R2 L U2 B F' 
D' F L2 R' D' U2 B F L2 U2 D' B2 U' D2 B R2 D2 R D R2 U R B' L2 R2 
D R B' F2 L' B F L2 F L R U R' B2 U L2 D L' U2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F' 
D' R B2 F' R' L' D2 U' R2 U F' L' F L' D F' U2 D2 R' U2 D B R D2 R' 
D' R B U L F L' U' R' F U2 L2 D' R' F2 D' B2 L' U' L B L2 U2 D2 B2 
F U' L F' D2 L' B R' B L' U2 B' D L R2 B' U2 R' U R2 D2 F U L2 D' 
F' R2 B2 D F D2 L2 D' B' R2 B' L2 R' D2 R' D2 F' B' U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 
U L' D' U' R L2 F2 U2 L D U' R' B U R' U' D2 L2 D2 R U' F2 R F' B 
R B F D R2 U' F D L2 F2 B R2 F' R' D R L' F2 U2 D' R' B U R2 B2 
B2 R L2 U' B' U' D F' R2 F L' U' B' L D2 U' B U2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U F L' 
U' R2 U2 B' U B2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U F2 U F' L2 U' F2 B U' L' F L 
B2 L R' D F' B R' B D' R B' F' D L2 F' U2 L2 R U F' B2 U R' F' B2 
F' U D' B D2 F' D' U F R F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B F2 R' U R F' U R2 D' F' 
D2 B U' L' B L' R' F U D' B' R L' U2 L U' B2 L R U2 F' D F' D' U' 
D2 U F2 B' D B' L2 F2 R2 L F2 R' L2 B L2 D2 R U2 B L B' L D L2 U 
R' L' F2 R L' B2 F R2 F2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B F2 L2 D B D 
R2 D L2 U2 L' B2 D' L' D L' R D2 U2 F' D R D U F' B L' F' L U L 
D2 U' F2 R2 D' U B U F' D L' B2 L2 U' R' F' D2 B U' L2 F D L' R' B 
L2 D2 F D2 B2 L U' D2 B' L' R F L2 F B' L' F' L2 F' R D2 B R2 L' U2 
D B F' U' L B R2 U2 F U R2 U D F2 D2 R2 F L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 
U' B L2 B2 D B2 R' F' D' U L R B2 L' U2 R' U2 L2 B2 F2 L R2 B' D F2 
B2 R' B' R L' B2 F2 U2 B L U' B' L R D2 R2 B' F' D R' D2 U F D2 U' 
R L D2 R2 L' F2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 B' L D2 B2 R' D U2 F' D U B U2 D' R2 
F2 D2 R' D B2 U F2 B' L B' D B' U' D R' D' R' F' D2 R L' F' L D B2 
U2 B2 D2 R' F' L U2 L R2 U2 B L2 U D L' B U2 R' F2 R' L' B2 F' D R2 
R' F2 B' U D' L' D' F' D' L2 R' F' B L' U' L B L2 B2 D U2 B' L' F U2 
U B F' R' F' R2 F U' D2 B' D U2 B2 F2 R L2 U D' R F' U2 D2 R2 B2 L' 
B U2 L F B L' R B2 F2 D B' U2 B' U L' F2 U2 R L' D R' U2 D' R B2 
B2 U2 R2 L2 U L F2 B R2 B' F' U L' B D L2 F D2 U' L F' U L' D' U' 
F U R' F U F L B' U2 B2 R2 B U' L B2 D2 F L R D2 B U' L2 F2 L2 
U2 D F2 L' R' B D' F B' R2 F2 D' L B R' L' D R' B F' L R2 B' L U 
R2 L2 D2 U2 R' B L2 D L F2 R D R' L F' D F2 D' U R B2 U B' U F2 
R' F' L2 B' U B L' R' B F R' L' F L R2 B U2 B U2 B L' B2 U2 D2 L 
L2 R' F' B U' L2 D' R' F D B U2 D2 L U L2 U2 B2 U' L R D' B U2 F2 
F2 B2 R2 U F2 B2 L' F L R U' L U L2 F' U2 D L D L2 U' B U' L2 F2 
F' R2 B2 L' R' U2 F' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R L D2 B2 R B F' D2 F2 R' U' R L2 
U R2 B2 L' U B2 F2 L2 F' D' U2 B2 D2 L F' L' U R' D' U F D2 B2 F' L' 
L' U' L D L2 U' D2 B' L R2 U2 D R' L2 F' L R' U B' U' R' F D U R 
L' R2 B U' B' U' B2 L' D2 F' L F' L D B' D F' B' D2 F' D2 F' B2 U B2 
D' L D' U' R U B2 F' R' F B2 R F' D' B' R' F2 L2 B' R L F2 R L' U2 
B L2 U2 D' F' D R2 F' D' U R2 F2 R' L' F' U' B U B U R F' R' D2 R 
L' F2 B D2 F D2 L U' R B' D' F2 B U2 F2 L R' F B' D2 R' B D' L' R' 
L' B' F2 U2 F R' F' U2 B2 R D2 U' F2 D2 B2 R F2 B U D2 F' D2 F D2 F2 
U D2 B D2 F2 D R L F' R2 L B2 L2 R2 F' U R B' F2 R' B R D U2 L 
R B U' L2 F2 U2 F B' D F' D' U' L' B2 F2 D2 U L' U2 B' R L F2 B L 
F L' R2 B L U2 B' L' R' B2 F2 R' U L2 D2 U B U F B U2 D R' F2 D' 
B2 F' R' D2 R' B2 U2 R' U' R B D2 B' U' B2 R F' U D' R F' B2 R B2 R' 
L' B F2 L R2 B2 L F' L' R U F2 D2 U B2 F D B' F' D' B' R2 B D L2 
U2 F' L2 R B L F R L2 D2 U B2 D' U2 F U D R F B' R' F2 U2 L' D 
D' F2 B' D R D' R' F2 D R' L2 F2 B L' U' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 
U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L' R' D2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 R' U D R B' L B' U' R D U 
R D' U2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U B' F2 R2 U D B F L B' F' U2 R' L2 U2 B2 
F2 D F B D' U' B U2 R2 L' U2 R2 F D B2 D L' B2 F2 D2 B2 L R2 B D 
D' U2 L2 F2 B2 R2 D U B' F R L2 B U' D2 R' U' R U' F' U2 L U L B' 
F L R U2 L2 R D' F' U F' U D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B D' L F B D' F' 
L2 D L2 D2 U F R' B2 L2 F2 D L' F R2 U2 L2 F D L' R D' L2 R' B' R2 
F' U2 F D2 L U2 R B L' B' U F' D R2 F B2 R U' B2 F' L D2 F' D' U 
L2 F' U D2 B' R2 U L U2 R' U D R' U2 B U2 D2 R B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 
L B2 F' R U' B F2 U' L R F2 L U R' D2 R D R' D L' R' D2 F2 U2 F' 
L2 B L D U2 R U R2 D' R' F B L' B' R B L' D' B D' U R' F U' D2 
B R B' L U2 F B' R' D' B R' L2 D2 B D U B2 U2 F' B U B2 U R' B 
F' B R F2 U2 F2 L F' L2 R2 D' L' F U B' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' F2 L B' D 
B' R F L' U' F' B U' B L' B2 R U2 D B2 R2 L2 B D2 R' L2 U' D' B' F 
F' L D2 R' B D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L' D' U F L2 U2 B' U L' B2 U B2 L' B 
B' R U2 R L B2 U2 B U2 F U' F' U' B' F2 U2 R' B' D R2 B2 U' D' L R 
F U2 L D' R L2 B L2 R U' B U' R2 D F' D2 R2 L' F U' D' R2 D2 B2 U' 
L B' R L F2 L2 F' L F' L' D2 U2 R' U' R U F L' F2 R2 U2 L B L' F' 
D2 B2 F D F2 R' B2 U2 B R' D B2 R2 U' F B' L2 U' D' R' F B D' R' B2 
D2 L B2 R2 D R2 D2 R U2 R D U2 R2 U2 D' L F' D U F U2 D F2 U' F' 
R2 L2 B2 R U' L2 B R' D R2 D R' U2 L' B2 U D B U B' F D L2 U' D' 
B' D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' D' L2 R F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' D2 R2 B2 F' 
B' D2 L' R' U R' L' D B D R2 B2 F U D' B2 F D F' B2 L F' D' B2 R 
F2 D' U' R F' L2 R B2 U' B2 F2 R' F' U' D L' F B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 U D 
B U' L' D' L D R2 L2 U R' U2 L R2 F L2 U2 B R D B F' U2 D' R' D2 
L' R2 U' D2 B2 R L2 U' L F2 D2 B2 U2 B F2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' U' R B2 R' 
B' F2 L2 U R' D' U B D F2 R U' B' F' U L' D R B U2 L R F B2 L2 
L' F' B2 R D B2 R2 B' U' F U2 R' L2 D2 U B2 L' U L2 R' B U R' D2 U' 
D2 L' F2 R D' F' L2 R2 B' L' B' R' L F B' U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R' D' B2 
U L2 U2 L' U2 R2 U' F B2 U' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 D' L' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 R' U2 F' 
D' U2 F U2 F2 L2 U' D R' U B F' U R F2 B2 R' F2 R2 B L B U' L' U 
U B' D' F' R2 U R2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 F2 D R2 D L2 D' F L2 B2 F R2 F 
U R' B2 F D2 R' D U' B F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D B D' U2 B' D U2 L2 R' U' B 
L' F2 L' D L' U2 B2 U F2 R' D F' R2 L2 B' L B' D U L B D' F2 R' L 
D U' L2 F' D U R' B2 F R2 B' U F' R U' F' R2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 R' F' D2 
R' U L2 R D F2 L U2 F2 D R' L2 F' D2 R2 L2 U' F2 B' U B2 F2 U2 R' D' 
L2 R B2 F2 L' U' L D2 R F' L U' L' D' B L2 D2 F R F2 U' L2 U' R U2 
D2 F R' U' B2 F' R U2 D2 R F' B L' R F L' R2 F2 U2 F R' U2 B2 L2 B 
L2 B2 F U D F' L2 F B' D' R' L' D2 B' F' U' F2 B' L B' F' U' L' R U 
U' D F2 B U2 B' F D2 F' R B' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D' L2 U F' L R2 U L' 
R F2 R' L F' L F U' L B' D2 F' L D' R' B2 F2 L R' F' R2 F D R' B' 
L' R' F' D2 R2 U2 B2 R L' F U2 R2 F2 U F U2 F2 R2 L F' U F2 U' R2 D 
D' U L2 R B2 R' D' L' U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L F' U' D L2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' 
R' D L D2 B' D R' L' B' D2 U' L B U' B R2 B' L' R' U R2 F U' D B2 
R F U D B U' F' L B D' R F' R2 U2 R2 F' B2 U' B' U' D' R2 U' R' D2 
U2 R' D' U2 F' R' L B' D2 R' B2 U R2 B2 L' D2 B2 D' R L' F2 D F U2 B' 
F B' D2 U' L2 R F2 B2 L2 F2 R' F D2 U2 F' B R2 U' R' B' F2 D' L' U2 F 
R L U2 D' R L' U2 D' B2 R' B D R2 B' F' L' B D B2 L R2 U2 D2 L2 D' 
B2 D' U' B2 L2 B' R L' F R2 L' D U' R' F D L' B' R2 D L2 U2 F R' F' 
L B' F L U2 R D2 U2 L R' F' D' L B L' U2 R B' R B2 F R2 B U' L2 
L2 R D R B' U B2 D2 U B U L R B' D2 B L' R' U2 D B' L2 R B2 U' 
U' D L' D U' R' U2 L' U2 F B2 D R2 D L2 U' D2 F2 B D2 R2 B L2 D F


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 2, 2011)

JyH said:


> *spoiler with scrambles*


Thanks!
When does this start?


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 2, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This wasn't intended to be mean-spirited or anything, just a fun joke thread. It's funny to imagine what it'd be like to actually have people regularly doing 10,000 cube marathons.
> 
> And hey, if you want, you could actually try it...


 
yea, that's what i call a marathon!! a boring 100 solve marathon is just a jog in the park for us cubers!! NO! WE NEED A TEN THOUSAND SOLVE MARATHON!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 2, 2011)

Please on the 11th=)


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 2, 2011)

Challenge accepted.

100/10000 so far.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2011)

Alright, the 11th it is, good luck all 

And you can start early, but only for this month.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 2, 2011)

I'll be done by August 2nd.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 2, 2011)

Sould someone give me a .txt files ready to be imported into CCT? The ones supplied by qq don't work.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 2, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.htm


Why is this the only version of qqtimer that saves times in my computer? (I got no cookies exceptions for any other qqtimer site)

And please, a cct loadable .txt

edit: well, im at 250 solves..


----------



## janelle (Jul 2, 2011)

TiLiMayor said:


> And please, a cct loadable .txt


 
There is one. This has it without the "#." in the front so it works with CCT. http://www.mzrg.com/rubik/week_1_PPT.rar 

And ~300/10000 now 
Edit: 400/10000


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2011)

Should we just post the average, or the individual results as well (marking best and worst)?
Will the average be calculated by sum(10000 solves)/10000 or by (sum(10000)-best-worst)/9998
What should I do if I get 2 DNF's?
Is this just for normal solving, or can I do it one-handed/multiblind? IF doing it multiblind is allowed, can someone lend me 9997 cubes and help me carry them for a week?

Semi-serious, can someone help me scrambling so I could actually try this in 1 week? (I still need to wash the foul taste of my failed 5050 from my soul. Skipping from 5964 to 10.000 seems like a good way to do that)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 2, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Should we just post the average, or the individual results as well (marking best and worst)?
> Will the average be calculated by sum(10000 solves)/10000 or by (sum(10000)-best-worst)/9998
> What should I do if I get 2 DNF's?


Haha, session non-DNF mean is good enough. Trimming a few solves out won't change it by much anyway, since there are so many of them.



AvGalen said:


> Is this just for normal solving, or can I do it one-handed/multiblind? IF doing it multiblind is allowed, can someone lend me 9997 cubes and help me carry them for a week?


Feel free to do it in some way other than 2h - I'll mark it in the results.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 2, 2011)

I wonder if 9997 multi BLD is even possible (even for memory experts). My brain would explode if I tried more than 50 probably


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 3, 2011)

1% done! Yay!!!

This is gonna take a while...

EDIT: 2%


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 3, 2011)

Done 200 today


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 3, 2011)

can you help me? the link in the scrambles for my computer doesn't work.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 3, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> can you help me? the link in the scrambles for my computer doesn't work.


 
Look at post #66.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 3, 2011)

Whats even the point of giving scrambles????


----------



## Erzz (Jul 3, 2011)

How about make it a race to do 10,000 cubes in a month.
That seems more reasonable for slower cubers. They can be like "This month I solved 8746. Maybe next month I can get over 9000!" or lazy cubers


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 3, 2011)

I cant be bothered to use these scrambles so I'm gonna restart and just use random ones from prisma timer, and every 10,000 solves I do I will post here.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 3, 2011)

I desperately need to get better, i think i'll go for average of 2500 in a month, which is 84 solves a day, which is ideal compared to 300 XD.


----------



## janelle (Jul 4, 2011)

Uhh so CCT deleted my times -_____- but I expected this to happen so I put my times in excel as a backup. Can I continue to copy my times to excel and just use that average? I wouldn't have the best ao5 and ao12 but I'm not sure if that matters.

700/10000


----------



## qqwref (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeah, go ahead. You don't need the best averages of 5 and 12, the session average is more important (and Excel should be able to do that).


----------



## aaronb (Jul 4, 2011)

Qqtimer is really glitchy on my computer (Windows). So what is the best timer, that will save all the times, after I quit out of the program/ website, other than qqtimer, on Windows?

Edit: Nevermind! I saw people talk about Prisma, so I downloaded it, and it is the best timer ever. As long as it doesn't glitch when you do a huge average, it will be my new timer.


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 4, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Qqtimer is really glitchy on my computer (Windows). So what is the best timer, that will save all the times, after I quit out of the program/ website, other than qqtimer, on Windows?


 
PPT, CCT, Puzzle Stats, Bellon Cube Timer, I know I'm forgetting some...


----------



## Carson (Jul 6, 2011)

Would you consider dropping the scramble list, if not for this month, then for next month? I would like to compete, but I don't want to carry around 10k scrambles for an entire month. I switch between timers on two different computers and my phone, so that would get tricky.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, realistically, there's no statistical difference between this set of 10000 scrambles and any random set - so it won't affect your times at all, and I'd still accept your average. The only downside is that you wouldn't be able to compare your performance on specific good scrambles with others.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 6, 2011)

What a cool challange. I'd love to participate but a quick check of prisma (which has been my main timer since Dec) tells me that I've only logged in 3,400 total.
I can see lots of people getting much faster by the end of the month (or having wrist problems).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm in, but only because of Nationals.
All solves shall be L2Lk, and hopefully I'll see some awesome improvements


----------



## asportking (Jul 6, 2011)

I was going to do it, until I saw the amount of scrambles. Then I cried.
I'll still give it a shot though.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 7, 2011)

Those who are competing, please don't forget to keep updating every so often with how many solves you have done! I'm not competing, but I am very interested in this race. It's neat to see everyone's progress, and how far they are!

Good luck everyone! Please keep us spectators updated with how you're doing! I imagine there are a lot of us following this amazing challenge!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive done like 500. Im way behind.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 7, 2011)

Wait, is this already starting? I thought the start date was the 11th.

Edit: Never mind, noticed the OP. I think I'll still start on the 11th anyway.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 7, 2011)

I might restart on the 11th with everyone else. I did 17 solves over July 4th weekend due to work and partying taking up all my time.


----------



## Hazelnut (Jul 7, 2011)

lol this will definitely drop my times. I should do 10000 OH solves XD


----------



## janelle (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm at 1250 as of right now. I already got my pb ao5 on this 

EDIT: I'm at *1550* now. 

Current average: *18.59*

Times so far:



Spoiler





```
14.69	N/A	N/A	pll skip
17.2	N/A	N/A	
18.38	N/A	N/A	
17.69	N/A	N/A	
16.83	N/A	17.24	
15.89	N/A	17.24	
18.19	N/A	17.57	
16.59	N/A	17.04	
17.05	N/A	16.82	
19.58	N/A	17.28	
20.59	N/A	18.27	
16.96	17.44	17.86	
16.61	17.51	17.86	
20.66	17.85	19.04	
18.42	17.85	18.66	
16.68	17.75	17.35	
19.07	17.97	18.06	
16.14	17.97	18.06	
15.27	17.77	17.08	
17.15	17.83	16.66	
18.59	17.98	17.29	
16.77	17.7	16.69	
15.52	17.19	16.48	
18.39	17.33	17.44	
26.38	17.74	17.92	
17.58	17.43	17.58	
17.3	17.32	17.76	
15.73	17.22	17.76	
15.03	16.84	16.87	
15.72	16.8	16.25	
20.42	17.32	16.25	
17.39	17.34	16.28	
16.23	17.1	16.45	
15.38	16.97	16.45	
19.02	17.32	17.55	
21.36	17.61	17.55	
18.23	17.3	17.83	
20.86	17.63	19.37	
19	17.8	19.63	
23.44	18.36	20.41	
21.62	18.99	20.49	
16.35	19.05	20.49	
14.75	18.54	18.99	
19.75	18.78	19.24	
23.29	19.49	19.24	
17.57	19.7	17.89	
16.58	19.46	17.97	
17.84	19.11	18.39	
18.2	19.11	17.87	
18.77	18.9	17.87	
24.81	19.34	18.27	
16.53	18.65	18.27	
21.9	18.68	19.62	
22.47	19.29	21.05	
17.3	19.37	20.56	
16.63	19.06	18.61	
17.24	18.45	18.81	
18.65	18.56	17.73	
18.92	18.79	17.73	pll skip
18.8	18.89	18.23	
19.56	19.02	18.79	
21.36	19.28	19.09	
16.34	18.69	19.09	
18.06	18.84	18.81	
17.94	18.45	18.52	
17.31	18.04	17.77	
17.04	18.02	17.43	
19.03	18.26	17.77	
15.32	18.17	17.43	
19.6	18.26	17.79	
18.87	18.26	18.31	
16.68	18.04	18.19	
16.23	17.71	17.26	
21.74	17.71	18.38	
21.66	18.24	19.07	
19.04	18.34	19.13	
26.12	18.72	20.81	
18.57	18.85	20.81	
17.52	18.89	19.76	
18.85	18.88	18.82	
17.7	19.02	18.37	
17.4	18.8	17.93	
16.79	18.6	17.54	
18.53	18.78	17.88	
19.7	19.07	17.88	
18.89	18.79	18.27	
18.87	18.51	18.76	
16.51	18.28	18.76	
18.2	18.13	18.65	
19.2	18.19	18.65	
19.88	18.41	18.76	
18.4	18.37	18.6	
24.15	18.59	19.16	
15.6	18.5	19.16	
20.86	18.9	19.71	
20.55	19.11	19.94	
18.93	19.03	20.11	
19.94	19.13	19.81	
20.55	19.3	20.35	
18.31	19.48	19.81	
18.97	19.56	19.28	
17	19.34	19.07	
19.88	19.34	19.05	
20.36	19.54	19.05	
18.3	19.28	19.05	
18.68	19.45	18.95	
17.97	19.19	18.95	
19.11	19.04	18.7	
19.83	19.13	18.7	
12.99	18.84	18.59	NL :D
16.43	18.45	17.84	
16.89	18.31	17.48	COLL pll skip
19.08	18.32	17.47	
20.59	18.65	17.47	
18.31	18.5	18.09	
12.2	17.76	18.09	pll skip
16.26	17.56	17.88	
20.37	17.72	18.31	
15.5	17.48	16.69	
23.52	17.63	17.38	
15.53	17.2	17.39	
18.39	17.74	18.1	
21.55	18.25	18.49	
15.26	18.08	18.49	
16.91	17.87	16.94	
21.27	17.93	18.86	
17.09	17.81	18.42	
16.86	17.97	16.95	
18.12	18.16	17.37	
18.34	17.96	17.85	
20.55	18.46	17.85	
21.92	18.46	19	
22.22	19.1	20.27	
18.72	19.13	20.4	
17.76	18.75	20.4	
18.21	18.89	19.62	
19.74	19.17	18.89	
20.91	19.14	18.89	
20.39	19.47	19.45	
20.02	19.69	20.05	
16.84	19.66	20.05	
24.42	20.04	20.44	
17.78	19.77	19.4	
15.93	19.26	18.21	
19.57	18.99	18.06	
19.67	19.09	19.01	
19.65	19.28	19	
18.53	19.31	19.25	
16.86	19.02	19.25	
19.3	18.86	19.16	
19.11	18.73	18.98	
21.81	18.91	18.98	
19.22	19.15	19.21	
19.84	18.95	19.45	
17.21	18.9	19.39	
17.37	18.95	18.81	
16.2	18.68	17.93	
20.32	18.74	18.14	
19.52	18.73	18.03	
18.99	18.77	18.63	
21.22	19.21	19.61	
16.23	18.9	19.61	
20.1	19	19.54	
18.85	18.76	19.31	
20.15	18.86	19.7	
18.43	18.72	19.13	
19.41	18.94	19.45	
18.52	19.05	18.93	
17.44	19.17	18.79	
20.96	19.24	18.79	
19.34	19.22	19.09	
16.36	18.96	18.43	oll skip
16.32	18.49	17.71	
20.46	18.91	18.72	
18.04	18.7	17.91	
19.29	18.74	17.9	
18.7	18.6	18.68	
20.3	18.79	19.43	
17.57	18.6	18.68	
16.27	18.38	18.52	
19.63	18.6	18.63	
22.22	18.6	19.17	
17.32	18.4	18.17	
23.15	18.99	19.72	
17.02	19.06	19.72	
16.75	18.68	18.85	
18.2	18.7	17.51	
17.38	18.51	17.53	
20.99	18.74	17.53	
22.58	18.97	18.86	
20.28	19.24	19.82	
19.98	19.56	20.42	
21.38	19.73	20.88	
18.02	19.31	20.55	
22.82	19.86	20.55	
18.81	19.46	20.06	
18.31	19.59	19.5	
17.14	19.59	18.38	
18.75	19.65	18.62	
20.6	19.97	18.62	
18.19	19.69	18.42	oll skip
23.96	19.71	19.18	
20.39	19.73	19.91	
17.24	19.45	19.73	
19.48	19.26	19.35	
14.98	19.17	19.04	
17.56	18.65	18.09	
17.15	18.48	17.32	
19.43	18.59	18.05	
17.89	18.67	17.53	
20.07	18.8	18.29	
17.63	18.5	18.32	
15.31	18.21	18.32	
14.32	17.67	16.94	
17.34	17.4	16.76	
20.72	17.68	16.76	
18.88	17.62	17.18	
19.02	18.03	18.41	
21.07	18.34	19.54	
19.74	18.6	19.83	
18.68	18.53	19.21	
20.26	18.77	19.67	
21.81	18.87	20.36	
20.24	19.13	20.08	
22.31	19.78	20.77	
18.39	19.88	20.77	
17.11	19.88	20.15	
18.02	19.61	18.88	
16.88	19.43	17.84	
19.6	19.49	17.84	
19.54	19.34	18.22	
20.33	19.4	19.05	
16.3	19.22	18.67	
19.34	19.13	19.49	
20.18	18.96	19.69	
20.39	18.98	19.95	
19.77	18.92	19.76	
15.77	18.71	19.76	
21.6	19.04	20.11	
16.22	18.86	18.79	
18.36	19	18.12	
16.43	18.69	17	
19.69	18.7	18.16	
19.8	18.65	18.16	
17.41	18.76	18.49	
15.81	18.41	17.84	
16.93	18.08	18.01	
22.61	18.2	18.05	
22.76	18.49	18.98	
17.52	18.66	19.02	
19.39	18.44	19.84	
16.07	18.42	19.84	
18.64	18.45	18.52	
18.96	18.7	18.37	
17.34	18.47	18.31	
20.95	18.58	18.31	
20.18	18.86	19.26	
14.46	18.86	18.83	
19.69	19.13	19.07	
23.5	19.15	20.27	
19.02	18.78	19.63	
18.92	18.92	19.21	
20.61	19.04	19.77	
15.85	19.02	19.52	
20.92	19.24	19.52	
15.5	18.9	18.46	
18.49	19.01	18.32	
16.15	18.53	16.83	
18.03	18.32	17.56	
18.77	18.65	17.56	
16.73	18.35	17.75	
13.38	17.81	16.97	
18.84	17.79	17.84	
18.21	17.72	17.9	
19.14	17.57	17.93	
19.89	17.98	18.73	
17.2	17.71	18.73	
19.24	18.08	18.86	
18.86	18.12	19.08	
18.59	18.36	18.9	
20.4	18.55	18.9	
19.18	18.59	19.09	
18.61	18.78	18.88	
21.85	19.1	19.4	
19.77	19.19	19.78	
20.67	19.44	19.87	
17.55	19.28	19.68	
18.36	19.12	19.6	
17.47	19.12	18.56	
18.49	19.05	18.13	
15.66	18.91	17.79	
18.37	18.89	18.07	
18.67	18.71	18.11	
14.28	18.36	17.51	
17.22	18.22	17.08	
16.84	17.84	17.48	
20.01	17.86	17.58	
14.65	17.33	16.24	
15.83	17.16	16.63	
19.12	17.23	17.26	
22.01	17.49	18.32	
19.27	17.56	18.07	
17.98	17.8	18.79	
15.74	17.53	18.79	
19.58	17.62	18.94	
19.61	18.12	18.94	
18.36	18.23	18.64	
16.67	18.22	18.2	
20.14	18.23	19.18	
15.65	18.23	18.21	
18.79	18.53	17.94	
20.5	18.66	18.53	
15.21	18.18	18.19	small pop
17.28	17.98	17.24	
21.34	18.23	18.86	
17.58	18.42	18.45	
15.93	18.05	16.93	
12.41	17.61	16.93	pll skip
20.87	17.86	18.13	
15.73	17.77	16.41	
16.54	17.41	16.07	
21.34	17.98	17.71	
17.38	17.84	18.26	
20.16	17.8	18.03	
17.97	18.08	18.5	
16.69	18.02	18.5	
17.09	17.59	17.48	
17.22	17.56	17.43	
19	17.86	17.43	
15.88	17.88	17	
17.24	17.52	17.18	
18.33	17.76	17.6	
17.04	17.81	17.54	
15.18	17.38	16.72	
16.07	17.25	16.78	
15.02	16.87	16.1	
18.67	16.94	16.1	
14.82	16.77	15.42	
18.69	16.93	16.59	
17.47	16.96	17.05	
17.77	16.87	17.97	
19.48	17.15	17.98	
19.89	17.37	18.65	
17.16	17.26	18.24	
20.18	17.54	19.05	
19.27	17.95	19.55	
16.5	17.99	18.77	
18.28	18.32	18.24	
22.2	18.47	19.24	
19.3	18.75	18.95	
16.72	18.55	18.1	
17.24	18.53	18.27	
18.06	18.56	18.2	
17.41	18.35	17.57	
19.27	18.29	17.57	
17.06	18.28	17.57	
17.91	18.05	17.79	
15.2	17.77	17.46	
17.91	17.92	17.63	
14.94	17.61	16.72	oll skip
18.29	17.51	17.01	
20.87	17.51	17.13	
13.42	17.33	17.05	NL :D
23.39	17.69	18.03	
19.37	17.82	19.51	
19.91	18.07	20.05	
19.31	18.08	19.53	
20.67	18.44	19.98	
17.66	18.41	19.53	
18.75	18.77	19.32	
16.91	18.67	18.57	
16.76	18.85	17.77	
18.38	18.86	17.65	
17.06	18.48	17.45	
19.03	18.71	17.45	
16.82	18.32	17.42	
20.8	18.45	18.16	
18.58	18.32	18.22	
17.61	18.15	18.41	
17.99	17.88	18.06	
23.36	18.19	19.12	
18.8	18.2	18.46	
19.65	18.47	18.81	
22.28	19.02	20.24	
16.51	18.86	20.24	
18.3	18.99	18.92	
16.78	18.76	18.24	
19.48	19.03	18.19	
20.56	19	18.19	
17.75	18.92	18.51	
20.41	19.2	19.21	
19.96	19.4	19.95	
18.3	19	19.56	
20.18	19.14	19.48	
14.95	18.82	19.48	
19.63	18.73	19.3	
19.37	19.02	19.1	
16.7	18.86	18.57	
19.49	19.13	18.52	
18.56	19.04	19.14	
19.8	18.97	19.14	
18.62	19.06	18.89	
20.64	19.06	19.3	
15.62	18.63	18.99	
15.51	18.35	18.01	lolcross
15.68	17.9	16.64	
18.73	18.22	16.68	
17.52	18.01	16.27	
18.4	17.91	17.2	
21.52	18.31	18.22	
21.34	18.49	19.49	
18.44	18.48	19.39	
18.04	18.3	19.39	
17.2	18.16	19.27	
14.62	17.65	17.89	
19.34	18.02	17.89	
19.55	18.42	18.19	
18.94	18.75	18.49	
20.42	18.92	19.28	
19.44	19.11	19.44	
17.82	19.05	19.31	
18.71	18.79	19.03	
18.69	18.62	18.95	
23.34	18.82	18.95	
18.25	18.84	18.55	
17.78	18.89	18.55	
18.75	18.99	18.56	
14.86	18.84	18.26	
20.72	18.95	18.26	
19.39	19	18.64	
19.02	18.86	19.05	
13.04	18.4	17.76	NL :D
18.27	18.44	18.89	
17.3	18.3	18.2	
16.08	18.04	17.22	
21.26	18.04	17.22	
19.18	18.14	18.25	
14.32	17.79	17.52	oll skip
17.9	17.7	17.72	
16.22	17.84	17.77	
23.01	17.89	17.77	
17.67	17.72	17.26	
19.93	17.81	18.5	
15.75	17.96	17.94	
20.31	18.16	19.3	
15.78	18.01	17.79	
14.89	17.89	17.15	
18.15	17.58	16.56	
13.25	17.09	16.27	NL :D
14.98	17.16	15.22	
18.42	17.21	16.01	
15.46	17.13	16.2	
14.81	16.58	15.08	
19.72	16.79	16.29	
16.68	16.46	16.85	oll skip
18.65	16.75	16.93	
20.17	16.75	18.35	
19.12	17.09	19.16	
17.49	17.35	18.42	
18.37	17.37	18.71	
22.29	17.91	19.22	
21.89	18.6	19.79	
17.48	18.5	19.25	
17.18	18.67	19.25	
18.55	18.86	19.31	
19.4	18.83	18.48	
20.6	19.17	18.48	
17.74	19.08	18.56	
16.38	18.78	18.56	
16.03	18.51	17.84	
19.51	18.71	17.88	
15.13	18.48	16.72	
25.43	18.48	17.31	
19.59	18.25	18.38	
19.78	18.48	19.63	pll skip
20.81	18.84	20.06	
19.41	18.93	20.06	
15.37	18.52	19.59	
18.53	18.32	19.24	
19.58	18.5	19.17	
12.67	18.37	17.77	NL :D
15.96	18.37	16.62	
21.74	18.59	18.02	
20.61	19.14	18.72	
21.35	19.1	19.31	
20.48	19.19	20.81	
18.47	19.06	20.81	
20.2	19	20.43	
19.05	18.96	19.91	
22.16	19.6	19.91	
20.18	19.76	19.81	
18.83	19.69	19.81	
15.38	19.69	19.35	
16.13	19.7	18.38	
17.75	19.31	17.57	
22.89	19.46	17.57	
18.23	19.15	17.37	
17.98	18.9	17.99	
14.62	18.59	17.99	
16.13	18.18	17.45	
20.55	18.33	17.45	
19.96	18.11	18.02	
18.04	17.9	18.04	
22.25	18.24	19.52	
15.84	18.29	19.52	pll skip
20.65	18.74	19.55	
18.08	18.77	18.92	
13.11	18.01	18.19	NL :D
17.32	17.92	17.08	oll skip
17.67	17.89	17.69	
20.87	18.51	17.69	
17.94	18.69	17.64	
17.63	18.4	17.75	
17.54	18.16	17.75	pll skip
19.08	18.26	18.22	
18.94	18.07	18.17	
19.74	18.46	18.55	
20.84	18.48	19.25	
21.04	18.76	19.89	
16.88	18.76	19.84	
20.54	19.08	20.37	
22.65	19.42	20.81	
14.78	19.02	19.49	
21.58	19.38	19.67	
17.14	19.33	19.75	
15.7	19.15	18.14	
15.53	18.79	16.12	
16.19	18.52	16.34	
15.88	18.13	15.92	
14.62	17.53	15.7	
17.73	17.2	15.87	
17.34	17.24	16.47	
18.65	17.05	16.98	
18.47	16.74	17.85	
19.95	17.26	18.28	
21.56	17.26	19.02	
18.57	17.4	19.06	
17.43	17.57	19	
21.99	18.18	20.03	
19.57	18.51	19.9	
13.9	18.39	18.52	NL :D
18.24	18.75	18.41	
19.01	18.88	18.94	
20.54	19.2	18.94	
18.84	19.22	18.7	
22.44	19.57	19.46	
23.28	19.82	20.66	
19.2	19.58	20.73	
20.9	19.82	20.85	
19.82	20.06	21.05	
14.65	19.32	19.97	
17.9	19.15	18.97	
18.42	19.53	18.71	
22.34	19.94	18.71	
17.57	19.8	17.96	
20.76	19.82	19.03	
22.9	20.22	20.51	
18.45	19.83	20.52	
23.1	19.83	20.7	
18.14	19.72	20.7	
25.89	19.94	21.48	took forever to remember COLL
16.94	19.65	19.9	
18.15	19.77	19.8	
20.09	19.99	18.79	
16.25	19.84	18.39	
16.86	19.3	17.32	
15.1	19.16	17.09	
18.4	18.93	17.17	
17.09	18.35	16.73	COLL then pll skip
17.21	18.22	17.05	
20.09	17.92	17.57	
15.46	17.65	17.57	
17.44	17.39	17.25	
20	17.7	18.22	
17.6	17.64	18.35	
19.13	17.54	18.06	
18.12	17.73	18.28	
22.52	18.05	19.08	
18.48	18.36	18.58	
21.55	18.67	19.72	
20.4	19	20.14	
16.71	18.95	20.14	
16.9	18.63	18.59	
20.38	19	19.23	
16.26	18.93	18	
18.4	18.77	17.34	
17.06	18.71	17.45	
18.8	18.68	18.09	
19.51	18.82	18.09	
17.77	18.44	18.32	
19.77	18.57	18.69	
17.84	18.31	18.72	
18.04	18.08	18.46	
21.5	18.45	18.55	
19.43	18.7	19.08	
16.2	18.29	18.44	
19.34	18.6	18.94	
17.98	18.55	18.92	
20.68	18.92	18.92	
17.94	18.83	18.42	
18.85	18.76	18.72	
16.13	18.61	18.26	
17.51	18.38	18.1	
16.15	18.21	17.2	
18.66	18.27	17.44	
20.24	18.23	17.44	
16.45	17.93	17.54	
18.56	18.17	17.89	
17.8	18.01	18.34	
17.57	17.97	17.98	
17.77	17.73	17.71	
19.05	17.84	18.04	
19.43	17.9	18.21	
19.55	18.24	18.75	
19.33	18.42	19.27	
17.53	18.53	19.27	
20.04	18.66	19.44	
21.91	18.66	19.64	
18.76	18.79	19.38	
19.1	18.84	19.3	
20	19.06	19.71	
19.75	19.28	19.62	
17.23	19.25	19.2	
18.86	19.24	19.24	
17.07	19.01	18.61	
18.56	18.92	18.22	
21.05	19.09	18.22	
17.7	19.11	18.37	
14.51	18.81	17.78	
15.79	18.28	17.35	
24.05	18.51	18.18	
15.28	18.13	16.26	
18.84	18.01	16.64	
18.76	17.91	17.8	
19.89	18.18	19.16	
15.93	17.89	17.84	
20.65	18.25	19.16	
19.37	18.33	19.34	
17.77	18	19.01	
19.2	18.15	18.78	
19.32	18.55	19.3	
17.09	18.68	18.76	
23.78	18.68	18.76	
17.13	18.8	18.55	
20.59	18.98	19.01	
18.74	18.98	18.82	
17	18.69	18.82	
17.89	18.77	17.92	
15.16	18.41	17.88	
20.27	18.5	17.88	
16.07	18.33	16.99	
19.46	18.36	17.81	
22.11	18.64	18.6	
17.85	18.71	19.19	
19.03	18.4	18.78	
17.75	18.47	18.78	
19.01	18.31	18.63	
19.82	18.42	18.63	
19.5	18.67	19.18	
18.69	18.74	19.07	
17.76	18.91	19.07	
23.11	19.1	19.34	
19.66	19.29	19.28	
17.6	19.12	18.7	
20.41	18.95	19.28	
19.83	19.15	19.97	
16.89	19	19.03	
18.06	19.03	18.5	
18.48	18.98	18.79	
17.32	18.73	17.95	
22.63	19.04	17.95	
17.95	18.97	18.16	
17.38	18.93	17.94	
17.59	18.43	17.64	
20.28	18.49	18.61	
17.27	18.46	17.64	
14.39	18.11	17.41	
16.43	17.77	17.1	
18.92	17.97	17.54	
18.29	17.99	17.33	
16.1	17.75	16.94	
19.16	17.94	17.88	
15.88	17.5	17.77	
18.6	17.56	17.66	
17.14	17.54	17.28	
17.96	17.57	17.9	
19.37	17.57	17.9	
20.19	17.79	18.64	
18.86	18.08	18.73	
18.97	18.34	19.07	
19.61	18.41	19.32	
19.43	18.52	19.34	
19.55	18.87	19.32	
19.13	18.86	19.37	
15.35	18.86	19.37	
18.53	18.86	19.03	
18.95	19.04	18.87	
19.83	19.22	18.87	
17.57	19.04	18.35	oll skip
17.66	18.83	18.38	
16.41	N/A	N/A	
21.02	N/A	N/A	
20.92	N/A	N/A	
18.25	N/A	N/A	
17.62	N/A	18.93	
21.09	N/A	20.06	
19.01	N/A	19.39	
17.16	N/A	18.29	
19	N/A	18.54	
17.14	N/A	18.39	
19.34	N/A	18.39	
20.84	19.03	18.5	
17.18	19.03	18.51	
19.6	18.89	18.71	
22.25	18.91	19.93	
16.7	18.8	19.21	
14.46	18.71	17.83	
18.92	18.49	18.41	
16.36	18.22	17.33	
15.97	18.1	16.34	
16.86	17.89	16.4	
14.15	17.62	16.4	
15.35	17.22	15.89	
17.85	16.93	16.06	
17.02	16.91	16.41	
16.4	16.59	16.26	
17.94	16.49	17.09	
20.92	16.71	17.6	
16.05	16.87	17.12	
18.1	16.79	17.48	
19.54	17.11	18.53	
17.62	17.27	18.42	
23.43	17.68	18.42	
16.12	17.76	18.42	
14.39	17.76	17.76	pll skip
20.45	18.02	18.06	
16.94	18.01	17.84	pll skip
18.22	18.19	17.09	
19.29	18.33	18.15	
15.56	17.79	18.15	pll skip
18.87	18.07	18.01	
17.92	18.05	18.34	
16.19	17.72	17.66	
18.53	17.81	17.55	
19.16	17.68	18.44	
19.85	18.05	18.54	
20.97	18.54	19.18	
17.58	18.26	19.18	
17.32	18.29	18.86	
22.17	18.57	19.47	
15.41	18.2	18.62	
18.98	18.54	17.96	
17.22	18.37	17.84	
20.18	18.6	18.79	
18.44	18.82	18.21	
20.51	19.02	19.2	
16.03	18.71	18.61	
18.27	18.55	18.96	
18.8	18.33	18.5	
21.79	18.75	19.19	wrong oll
16.01	18.62	17.7	
18.13	18.26	18.4	
17.75	18.43	18.23	
22.09	18.71	19.22	
21.58	19.15	19.15	
21.41	19.27	20.37	
19.65	19.39	20.88	
16.95	19.04	20.88	
19.44	19.38	20.17	
19.7	19.52	19.6	
16.44	19.28	18.68	
17.58	18.86	17.99	
18.04	19.02	18.35	
19.36	19.15	18.33	
18.5	19.22	18.04	
20.27	19.09	18.63	
17.98	18.75	18.63	
19.69	18.69	19.18	
16.44	18.37	18.72	
15.61	18.32	18.04	
17.92	18.17	17.45	
23.07	18.22	18.02	
16.25	18.2	16.87	
17.79	18.22	17.32	
19.45	18.36	18.39	
17.47	18.18	18.24	
20.6	18.39	18.24	
14.57	17.92	18.24	
19.94	18.12	18.95	
16.7	17.82	18.04	
18.24	18	18.29	
16.77	18.11	17.24	
18.6	18.18	17.87	pll skip
17.21	17.84	17.41	
19.23	18.14	18.02	
19.01	18.26	18.27	
20.25	18.34	18.95	
20.05	18.6	19.43	
15.42	18.12	19.43	
21.19	18.6	19.77	
18.66	18.47	19.65	
17.14	18.52	18.62	oll skip
21.72	18.81	19	
20.14	19.15	20	
20.18	19.31	19.66	
19.01	19.49	19.78	
17.61	19.32	19.78	
20.03	19.43	19.73	
18.35	19.24	19.13	
20.66	19.3	19.13	
23.62	19.76	19.68	
22.02	19.84	20.9	
22.58	20.23	21.75	
21.23	20.59	21.94	
21.3	20.55	21.97	
19.63	20.5	21.52	
20.22	20.5	20.92	
19.58	20.56	20.36	
16.6	20.56	19.81	
20.72	20.63	19.81	
18.9	20.68	19.57	
18.14	20.43	18.87	
21.4	20.31	19.25	
17.18	19.83	19.25	
18.48	19.54	18.51	
17.66	19.18	18.09	
21.92	19.19	19.18	
16.23	18.89	17.77	
19.64	18.83	18.59	
18.83	18.75	18.71	
17.1	18.81	18.52	
20.3	18.76	18.52	
20.13	18.89	19.53	
19.86	19.06	19.61	
20.4	18.96	20.1	
18.15	19.06	20.1	
17.72	18.98	19.38	
19.82	19.2	19.28	
18.93	19.05	18.97	
18.04	19.14	18.37	
20.09	19.19	18.93	
17.82	19.09	18.93	
17.65	19.09	18.26	
18.92	18.95	18.26	
21.58	18.98	18.94	
18.33	18.82	18.36	
18.31	18.61	18.52	
19.49	18.75	18.91	
22.25	19.13	19.8	
18.05	18.96	18.71	
16.79	18.83	18.62	
17.86	18.81	18.47	
18.34	18.63	18.08	
19.68	18.82	18.08	
17.84	18.84	18.01	
17.91	18.74	18.04	
22.88	18.81	18.64	
19.19	18.89	18.93	
16.55	18.74	18.31	
19.75	18.77	18.95	
15.8	18.2	18.5	pll skip
17.88	18.18	17.87	
22.02	18.7	18.06	
16.95	18.61	18.19	
17.24	18.5	17.36	
21.12	18.65	18.75	
18.43	18.7	18.93	
17.88	18.7	17.85	
18.75	18.37	18.35	
15.02	18.04	18.35	
16.62	18.04	17.64	
22.79	18.27	17.75	
20.12	18.7	18.5	
18.45	18.76	18.4	
19.27	18.48	19.28	
15.71	18.36	19.28	
17.18	18.35	18.3	
15.25	17.77	17.11	
20.22	17.95	17.39	
19.18	18.08	17.36	
18.35	18.04	18.24	
18.42	18.35	18.65	
16.37	18.33	18.65	
18.61	18.17	18.46	
18.72	18.03	18.46	
19.66	18.15	18.58	
18.98	18.12	18.77	
19.54	18.5	19.08	
16.94	18.48	19.08	
22.34	18.86	19.39	
19.99	18.84	19.5	
16.66	18.59	18.82	
16.63	18.42	17.86	
22.4	18.81	19.66	
20.73	19.22	19.13	
18.46	19.2	18.62	
21.95	19.52	20.38	
17.79	19.34	20.38	
19.16	19.36	19.45	
17.38	19.14	18.47	
21.43	19.59	19.46	
18.41	19.2	18.45	
18.52	19.05	18.7	
21.34	19.52	19.42	
18.48	19.63	19.45	
19.09	19.34	18.7	
17.39	19.01	18.7	
20.17	19.18	19.25	
16.58	18.77	18.32	
15.63	18.65	17.69	
17.22	18.46	17.06	
19.95	18.72	17.92	
17.22	18.3	17.01	
20.34	18.5	18.13	
20.77	18.72	19.17	
17.27	18.37	19.19	
20.43	18.57	19.35	
21.63	18.73	20.51	
14.01	18.56	19.49	
16.26	18.17	17.99	
21.13	18.62	19.27	
23.01	19.22	19.67	
15.22	19.02	17.54	
16.83	18.71	18.07	
18.43	18.83	18.8	
13.72	18.2	16.83	oll skip
21.46	18.27	16.83	
17.2	18.26	17.49	
22.16	18.43	19.03	
15.76	17.85	18.14	
13.69	17.82	18.14	
20.09	18.2	17.68	
17.22	17.81	17.69	
18.75	17.47	17.24	
17.43	17.69	17.8	
18.28	17.83	18.15	
22.15	18.21	18.15	messed up cross
21.54	18.99	19.52	
15.66	18.41	19.08	
16.9	18.38	18.91	
19.05	18.07	19.16	
16.32	18.12	17.42	
22.92	18.77	17.42	
17.78	18.54	17.91	
14.63	18.39	17.72	
15.62	18.07	16.57	
18.3	18.16	17.23	
17.41	18.07	16.94	
14.04	17.32	15.89	
17.13	16.88	16.72	
17.86	17.1	17.47	
18.72	17.28	17.47	
18.8	17.26	17.9	
21.47	17.77	18.46	
16.86	17.31	18.46	
19.57	17.49	19.03	
20.68	18.1	19.68	
16.14	18.15	19.04	
20.02	18.32	18.82	
19.06	18.48	19.55	
18.75	18.75	19.28	
19.75	19.01	19.19	
20.37	19.26	19.61	
18.97	19.28	19.26	
13.07	19.02	19.16	
19.92	18.94	19.55	
15.97	18.85	18.29	
17.54	18.65	17.49	
20.36	18.65	17.81	
20.64	19.07	19.27	
20.22	19.09	19.37	
18.34	19.02	19.64	
21.18	19.21	20.41	
21.37	19.35	20.68	
17.17	19.03	19.91	
18.76	19.01	19.43	
23.1	19.55	20.44	
19.03	19.46	19.72	
19.52	19.7	19.1	
20.32	19.97	19.62	
21.5	20.09	20.45	
17.67	19.79	19.62	
20.46	19.82	20.1	
17.97	19.78	19.58	
19.24	19.58	19.22	
19.25	19.37	18.82	
21.11	19.72	19.65	
21.18	19.96	19.87	
19.77	19.79	20.04	
18.93	19.78	20.04	
20.52	19.88	20.47	
17.41	19.61	19.74	
21.74	19.61	19.74	
18.93	19.74	19.46	
20.61	19.75	20.02	
19.65	19.92	19.73	
15.7	19.74	19.73	pll skip
18.26	19.64	18.95	
20.2	19.55	19.37	
16.35	19.06	18.09	
21.07	19.19	18.27	
14.97	18.87	18.27	
17.24	18.54	17.93	
20.02	18.8	17.87	
19.11	18.61	18.79	
18.66	18.58	18.34	
16.8	18.2	18.34	
19.2	18.15	18.99	
15.7	18.15	18.19	
18.96	18.22	18.14	
16.54	17.86	17.43	
17.21	17.94	17.57	
17.87	17.73	17.21	
19.04	18.06	18.01	
18.5	18.19	17.86	
15.26	17.84	17.86	
21.57	17.85	18.47	
16.95	17.68	18.16	
16.07	17.6	17.17	
21.58	17.84	18.2	
20.77	18.35	19.76	
17.23	18.18	18.32	
21.48	18.67	19.83	
16.95	18.64	19.83	
18.7	18.73	18.9	
18.03	18.62	17.99	
17.48	18.52	18.07	
15.32	18.52	17.49	
19.24	18.29	18.07	
17.18	18.31	17.56	
16.18	18.32	16.95	
20.24	18.2	17.53	
19.62	18.09	18.68	
20.31	18.39	19.01	
18.93	18.26	19.6	
17.55	18.32	19.6	
22.66	18.48	19.62	
18.4	18.51	19.21	
16.36	18.4	18.29	
21.82	18.97	19.26	
17.24	18.76	19.15	
22.34	19.28	19.15	
18.25	19.47	19.1	
17.63	19.21	19.23	
21.58	19.4	19.15	
17.46	19.12	19.15	
20.57	19.28	18.82	
17.08	19.24	18.55	
19.38	18.94	19.14	
20.64	19.17	19.14	
18.98	19.35	19.64	
19.16	19.09	19.17	
22.44	19.6	19.73	
18.27	19.19	19.59	
20.65	19.43	19.6	
16.35	19.38	19.36	
17.58	18.98	18.83	
16.95	18.93	17.6	
23.61	19.11	18.39	
13.92	19.04	16.96	
18.48	18.95	17.67	
17.62	18.65	17.68	
16.32	18.38	17.47	lolcross
21.14	18.58	17.47	
22.53	18.59	19.08	
17.34	18.5	18.7	
24.63	18.79	20.34	
17.75	18.93	20.47	
22.2	19.39	20.83	
19.56	19.65	19.84	
18.36	19.13	20.04	
16.46	19.14	18.56	
20.23	19.32	19.38	
20.38	19.6	19.38	
19.22	19.87	19.27	missed the spacebar
20.7	19.83	19.94	
17.58	19.33	19.94	
20.86	19.68	20.1	
18.75	19.34	19.56	
15.28	19.21	19.01	
19.74	19.1	18.69	
15.99	18.74	18.16	
17.45	18.65	17.4	
16.86	18.69	16.77	
19.28	18.59	17.86	
21.09	18.64	17.86	
16.88	18.41	17.87	
17.36	18.08	17.84	
21.5	18.43	19.24	
23.21	18.49	19.98	
20.61	18.68	19.82	
18.87	18.96	20.33	
20.86	19.08	20.99	
19.07	19.3	20.18	
19.36	19.49	19.68	
17.52	19.55	19.1	
20.09	19.63	19.51	
18.18	19.34	18.87	
19.4	19.55	18.98	
21.18	19.91	19.22	
16.33	19.51	19.22	
13.82	19.03	17.97	
18.61	18.83	18.11	
17.32	18.67	17.42	
18	18.39	17.22	
19.6	18.44	17.98	
16.76	18.18	17.98	oll skip
19.5	18.38	18.27	
20.26	18.4	19.03	
17.81	18.36	18.97	
14.43	17.86	18.02	
17.67	17.6	18.33	
18.45	17.81	17.98	
18.5	18.22	17.98	
16.95	18.06	17.69	
18.93	18.22	18.21	
17.41	18.16	18.12	
19.16	18.11	18.28	
19.91	18.43	18.5	
20.46	18.51	19.33	
16.06	18.09	18.83	
20.3	18.33	19.79	
19	18.63	19.74	
18.22	18.68	19.17	
17.15	18.55	18.12	
18.49	18.55	18.57	
17.78	18.64	18.16	
15.87	18.35	17.72	oll skip
20.15	18.62	17.81	
17.31	18.44	17.86	
19.43	18.39	18.17	
18.66	18.23	18.47	
16.05	18.22	18.47	
15.33	17.8	17.34	
18.57	17.75	17.76	
20.82	17.95	17.76	
19.49	18.18	18.04	
17.72	18.1	18.59	
18.7	18.2	18.92	
20.88	18.69	19.67	
21.3	18.76	19.69	
17.97	18.83	19.18	
16.35	18.52	19.18	
20.46	18.7	19.77	
22.12	19.23	19.91	
17.33	19.32	18.59	
19.83	19.45	19.21	
16.35	19	19.21	
19.65	19.02	18.94	
21.27	19.37	18.94	
17.94	19.3	19.14	
19.69	19.18	19.09	
21.23	19.17	20.19	
21.49	19.52	20.73	
20.33	19.92	20.42	
23.21	20.09	21.02	
17.47	19.62	21.02	
15.51	19.52	19.76	
21.03	19.65	19.61	
20.18	20.03	19.56	
17.64	19.83	18.43	
18.03	19.5	18.62	
20.22	19.73	19.48	
18.28	19.59	18.83	
20.66	19.53	18.84	
16.86	19.07	18.84	
22.3	19.27	19.72	
19.69	19.01	19.54	
19.4	19.2	19.92	
18.04	19.32	19.04	
18.76	19.09	19.28	
17.23	18.79	18.73	
18.21	18.85	18.34	
15.61	18.73	17.83	
19.72	18.68	18.07	
18.68	18.73	18.04	
16.17	18.28	17.69	
17.05	18.3	17.3	
17.88	18.11	17.87	
17.62	17.9	17.52	
20.28	17.94	17.52	
18.5	17.98	18	
16.64	17.77	18	
18.52	17.9	18.21	
18.08	17.89	18.37	
18.33	18.1	18.3	
20.53	18.16	18.31	
17.07	18	18.31	
17.41	18.07	17.94	
17.98	18.17	17.91	
17.5	18.13	17.63	
18.91	18.26	17.63	
19.37	18.17	18.13	
18.69	18.19	18.53	
17.41	18.22	18.37	
18.71	18.24	18.77	
17.16	18.15	18.27	
15.4	18.02	17.75	
18.04	17.89	17.54	
18.44	18.02	17.88	
16.69	17.95	17.3	
18.37	17.99	17.7	
19.7	18.18	18.28	
18.78	18.17	18.53	
18.33	18.06	18.49	
20.16	18.16	18.95	
18.25	18.25	18.94	
15.17	17.92	18.45	
16.47	17.85	17.68	
19.39	18.25	18.04	
16.99	18.14	17.24	
17.75	18.07	17.07	
18.25	18.23	17.66	
19.84	18.38	18.46	
19.34	18.34	18.45	
15.81	18.04	18.45	
17.34	17.94	18.31	
19.29	17.89	18.66	
18.06	17.87	18.23	
19.91	18.27	18.23	
22.26	18.62	19.09	
19.5	18.63	19.57	
20.42	18.97	19.94	
14.1	18.78	19.94	
15.28	18.48	18.4	
15.99	18.09	16.92	
16.71	17.83	15.99	accidental xcross
17.66	18.02	15.99	
17.49	18.03	16.73	
17.53	17.86	17.24	
18.57	17.91	17.56	
21.07	18.02	17.92	
16.9	17.6	17.86	
15.05	17.16	17.67	
21.22	17.23	18.85	
14.64	17.23	17.67	
10.75	17.16	15.53	pll skip
14.89	17.05	14.86	
20.68	17.45	16.74	
17.59	17.44	15.71	
16.12	17.3	16.2	
19.27	17.48	17.66	
20.02	17.62	18.96	
20.47	17.56	18.96	
19.36	17.81	19.55	
16.96	18	19.55	
19.08	17.84	19.49	
18.03	18.18	18.82	
17.95	18.49	18.35	
17.29	18.6	17.76	
18.91	18.45	18.3	
20.48	18.73	18.3	
18.82	18.92	18.56	
17.52	18.74	18.42	
18.79	18.62	18.84	
15.23	18.27	18.38	
17.75	18.11	18.02	
18.52	18.27	17.93	
17.74	18.13	18	
15.79	17.91	17.09	
19.51	18.06	18	
16.76	18.01	17.67	
19.9	18.11	18	
16.3	17.75	17.52	
19.41	17.81	18.56	
15.08	17.58	17.49	
18.25	17.53	17.99	
18.83	17.89	17.79	
18.44	17.96	18.51	
20.34	18.09	18.51	
18.28	18.15	18.52	
19.14	18.48	18.8	
17.42	18.27	18.62	
19.21	18.52	18.88	
15.97	18.13	18.28	
16.94	18.19	17.83	
17.82	18.03	17.39	
17.99	18.23	17.58	
20.06	18.41	17.58	
17.43	18.27	17.75	
18.3	18.26	18.04	
20.45	18.26	18.78	
20.08	18.44	19.48	
18.76	18.4	19.05	
16.26	18.29	19.05	
18.24	18.19	19.03	
13.53	18.19	17.75	pll skip
20.09	18.5	17.75	
19.42	18.66	17.97	
16.73	18.54	18.13	
19.66	18.5	18.6	
17.25	18.48	18.78	
17.56	18.41	18.08	
16.87	18.08	17.23	
18.5	17.93	17.77	
17.51	17.8	17.44	
20.31	18.18	17.86	
16.42	18	17.63	
16.94	18.05	17.65	
17.28	17.77	17.24	
16.04	17.47	16.88	
19.27	17.73	16.88	
16.31	17.39	16.84	
17.62	17.43	17.07	
16.29	17.3	16.74	
20.3	17.64	17.73	
17.41	17.54	17.11	
16.7	17.45	17.24	
17.7	17.19	17.27	
22.74	17.58	18.47	
17.47	17.63	17.53	
17.58	17.67	17.58	
17.85	17.82	17.71	
17.85	17.68	17.76	
17.42	17.79	17.63	
19.16	17.94	17.76	
21.43	18.42	18.29	
18.76	18.26	18.59	
16.56	18.19	18.45	
16.7	18.19	18.21	
20.51	18.47	18.66	
18.64	18.19	18.03	
19.7	18.42	18.35	
19.66	18.62	19.33	
18.06	18.65	19.33	
17.58	18.62	18.79	
17.8	18.66	18.51	
17.42	18.48	17.81	
19.01	18.33	17.81	
18.69	18.33	18.02	
19.3	18.59	18.5	
18.67	18.71	18.79	
22.44	18.71	19	
20.76	18.92	19.58	
20.1	18.96	20.05	
15.6	18.74	19.84	
19.02	18.84	19.96	
19.99	19.08	19.7	
20.31	19.33	19.7	
18.07	19.39	19.03	
15.4	19.05	19.03	
18.6	19.04	18.89	
20.35	19.15	18.99	
15.82	18.86	17.5	
17.38	18.52	17.27	oll skip
21.7	18.52	18.78	
19.97	18.51	19.23	
18.77	18.83	18.71	
19.34	18.86	19.36	
16.59	18.52	19.36	
15.89	18.08	18.23	
16.55	17.93	17.3	
20.38	18.38	17.49	
22.1	18.69	17.84	
20.31	18.69	19.08	
16.27	18.73	19.08	
16.92	18.68	19.2	
16.15	18.13	17.83	
16.23	17.75	16.47	
19.38	17.81	16.47	
22.26	18.09	17.51	
17.25	18.15	17.62	
18.75	18.41	18.46	
17.31	18.49	18.48	
17.9	18.24	17.99	
17.61	17.79	17.61	
18.42	17.6	17.98	
18.03	17.78	17.85	
18.18	17.91	18.04	
19.11	18.19	18.21	
20.15	18.48	18.57	
18.5	18.4	18.6	
16.6	18.11	18.6	
19.38	18.32	19	
21.27	18.46	19.34	
17.94	18.52	18.61	
21.48	18.86	19.53	
16.77	18.78	19.53	
20.12	18.95	19.78	
16.86	18.83	18.31	
13.46	18.67	17.92	
16.95	18.45	16.86	
19.76	18.42	17.86	
20.73	18.64	17.86	
18.61	18.84	18.44	
22.8	19.05	19.7	
16.6	18.58	19.7	
22.28	19.02	20.54	
15.96	18.46	19.16	
19.76	18.76	19.55	
20.47	18.8	18.94	
16.32	18.74	18.85	
16.96	18.84	17.68	
17.58	18.91	18.1	
19.93	18.92	18.16	
18.6	18.71	17.71	
20.67	18.92	18.7	
16.2	18.31	18.7	
17.37	18.39	18.63	
19.94	18.31	18.64	
17.64	18.46	18.32	
20.14	18.49	18.32	
16.14	18.07	18.32	
21.07	18.5	19.24	
17.4	18.55	18.39	
15.96	18.4	17.89	
17	18.11	16.85	
17.78	18.03	17.39	
20.14	17.98	17.39	
23.76	18.46	18.31	
20.12	18.74	19.35	
17.26	18.47	19.35	
18.66	18.57	19.64	
19.05	18.46	19.28	
23.02	19.15	19.28	
19.65	19.01	19.12	
18.84	19.15	19.18	
20.29	19.48	19.66	
18.48	19.6	19.59	
17	19.55	18.99	
18.94	19.43	18.75	
19.74	19.1	19.05	
16.68	18.79	18.14	
19.5	19.02	18.48	
17.67	18.92	18.7	
20.19	19.03	18.97	
20.49	19.03	19.12	
15.61	18.73	19.12	
18.61	18.71	18.82	
18.49	18.53	19.1	
19.12	18.59	18.74	
20.9	18.94	18.74	
17.86	18.84	18.74	
16.93	18.55	18.49	
18.99	18.79	18.66	
19.67	18.8	18.84	
16.74	18.71	17.93	
18.97	18.59	18.3	
21.13	18.63	19.21	
17.89	18.74	18.84	
16.46	18.56	17.87	oll skip
23.07	18.82	19.33	
14.72	18.55	18.49	
14.97	17.96	16.44	
15.54	17.73	15.66	
18.98	17.93	16.5	
15.24	17.56	15.25	
17.22	17.31	16	
20.31	17.67	17.25	
19.17	17.69	18.46	
17.13	17.29	17.84	
21.54	17.66	18.9	
19.2	17.93	19.56	
21.18	17.89	19.85	
20.87	18.48	20.42	
17.55	18.72	20.42	
19.32	19.09	19.8	
22.77	19.35	20.46	
19.24	19.56	19.81	
17.42	19.58	18.7	
13.13	19.26	18.66	NL :D
20.11	19.36	18.92	
18.12	19.46	18.26	
16.68	18.97	17.41	
23.07	19.33	18.3	
18.95	19.1	19.06	
19.79	18.99	18.95	
18.97	19.14	19.24	
19.92	19.2	19.56	
22.28	19.15	19.56	
15.82	18.81	19.56	
21.02	19.17	19.97	
22.35	19.82	21.07	
20.41	19.85	21.24	
18.12	19.85	19.85	
17.35	19.92	19.85	
14.97	19.26	18.63	
19.16	19.28	18.21	
20.91	19.4	18.21	
21.39	19.64	19.14	
19.24	19.57	19.77	
21.51	19.49	20.51	
17.59	19.67	20.51	
23.36	19.8	20.71	
20.15	19.58	20.3	
15.9	19.13	19.75	
19.17	19.24	18.97	
21.49	19.65	20.27	
19.13	19.97	19.48	
20.83	20.14	19.71	
17.6	19.81	19.71	
22.53	19.92	20.48	
23.41	20.34	20.83	
20.05	20.19	21.14	
21.66	20.6	21.41	
18.36	20.1	21.41	
25.62	20.42	21.71	
19.65	20.63	20.45	
19.47	20.66	20.26	
15.34	20.27	19.16	
20.01	20.36	19.71	
14.91	19.81	18.15	
18.69	19.92	17.83	
17.72	19.44	17.25	
18.06	18.9	18.16	
13.98	18.39	16.9	NL :D
17.69	17.99	17.82	
18.9	18.04	17.82	
15.25	17.57	17	
17.27	17.33	16.74	
20.12	17.38	17.95	
19.42	17.79	18.53	
17.06	17.5	17.92	
16.74	17.68	17.92	
21.43	17.82	18.87	
20.41	18.09	18.96	
21.39	18.43	19.62	
20.01	18.9	20.6	
19.77	19.11	20.6	
15.1	18.74	20.06	
19.76	19.2	19.85	
17.42	19.21	18.98	
22.08	19.34	18.98	
21.22	19.52	19.47	
18.67	19.68	19.88	
19.76	19.98	19.88	
18.21	19.66	19.88	
20.82	19.7	19.75	
21.15	19.68	19.75	
18.75	19.55	19.78	
15.06	19.09	19.26	easy f2l
20.46	19.62	20.01	
18.84	19.53	19.35	
20.73	19.86	19.35	
17.62	19.5	18.97	
18.12	19.2	19.14	
17.95	19.13	18.3	
16.02	18.75	17.9	
22.3	19.05	17.9	
19.79	18.94	18.62	
17.54	18.58	18.43	
19.02	18.61	18.78	
19.12	18.92	19.31	
15.57	18.48	18.56	
16.95	18.29	17.84	
18.86	18.1	18.28	
18.21	18.16	18.01	
16.89	18.04	17.35	
18.81	18.12	17.99	
16.55	18.17	17.97	pll skip
Add time...
```




Total time spent solving so far: 28615.98 seconds = 7 hours 56 minutes 55.98 seconds

Estimated amount of time spent solving to complete 10000 solves (w/ current average): 2 days 3 hours 38 minutes 58.79 seconds


Like I mentioned before, my times got deleted off CCT so there's a point in the times where the second and third column go back to N/A.


----------



## asportking (Jul 7, 2011)

I've done six today...


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

lol only faz can handle this


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 7, 2011)

timeless said:


> lol only faz can handle this


 
you're an ***** that underestimates other people's ability. 10000 isn't that many solves in a month if you think about it.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 7, 2011)

I could probably do 15000.......


----------



## timeless (Jul 7, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> you're an ***** that underestimates other people's ability. 10000 isn't that many solves in a month if you think about it.


 
ops i thought marathon meant in a row


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 7, 2011)

timeless said:


> ops i thought marathon meant in a row


 
You should try reading the OP of a thread before posting in it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 7, 2011)

Done


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 7, 2011)

If it's 10000 in a row I think only Milan could handle it.


----------



## janelle (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm at *1900* now. 

Current Average: *18.50* (-.09 from yesterday )

Total Time Spent Solving (w/o scrambling time): 9 hours 41 minutes 35.3 seconds

Times:


Spoiler





```
14.69	N/A	N/A	pll skip
17.2	N/A	N/A	
18.38	N/A	N/A	
17.69	N/A	N/A	
16.83	N/A	17.24	
15.89	N/A	17.24	
18.19	N/A	17.57	
16.59	N/A	17.04	
17.05	N/A	16.82	
19.58	N/A	17.28	
20.59	N/A	18.27	
16.96	17.44	17.86	
16.61	17.51	17.86	
20.66	17.85	19.04	
18.42	17.85	18.66	
16.68	17.75	17.35	
19.07	17.97	18.06	
16.14	17.97	18.06	
15.27	17.77	17.08	
17.15	17.83	16.66	
18.59	17.98	17.29	
16.77	17.7	16.69	
15.52	17.19	16.48	
18.39	17.33	17.44	
26.38	17.74	17.92	
17.58	17.43	17.58	
17.3	17.32	17.76	
15.73	17.22	17.76	
15.03	16.84	16.87	
15.72	16.8	16.25	
20.42	17.32	16.25	
17.39	17.34	16.28	
16.23	17.1	16.45	
15.38	16.97	16.45	
19.02	17.32	17.55	
21.36	17.61	17.55	
18.23	17.3	17.83	
20.86	17.63	19.37	
19	17.8	19.63	
23.44	18.36	20.41	
21.62	18.99	20.49	
16.35	19.05	20.49	
14.75	18.54	18.99	
19.75	18.78	19.24	
23.29	19.49	19.24	
17.57	19.7	17.89	
16.58	19.46	17.97	
17.84	19.11	18.39	
18.2	19.11	17.87	
18.77	18.9	17.87	
24.81	19.34	18.27	
16.53	18.65	18.27	
21.9	18.68	19.62	
22.47	19.29	21.05	
17.3	19.37	20.56	
16.63	19.06	18.61	
17.24	18.45	18.81	
18.65	18.56	17.73	
18.92	18.79	17.73	pll skip
18.8	18.89	18.23	
19.56	19.02	18.79	
21.36	19.28	19.09	
16.34	18.69	19.09	
18.06	18.84	18.81	
17.94	18.45	18.52	
17.31	18.04	17.77	
17.04	18.02	17.43	
19.03	18.26	17.77	
15.32	18.17	17.43	
19.6	18.26	17.79	
18.87	18.26	18.31	
16.68	18.04	18.19	
16.23	17.71	17.26	
21.74	17.71	18.38	
21.66	18.24	19.07	
19.04	18.34	19.13	
26.12	18.72	20.81	
18.57	18.85	20.81	
17.52	18.89	19.76	
18.85	18.88	18.82	
17.7	19.02	18.37	
17.4	18.8	17.93	
16.79	18.6	17.54	
18.53	18.78	17.88	
19.7	19.07	17.88	
18.89	18.79	18.27	
18.87	18.51	18.76	
16.51	18.28	18.76	
18.2	18.13	18.65	
19.2	18.19	18.65	
19.88	18.41	18.76	
18.4	18.37	18.6	
24.15	18.59	19.16	
15.6	18.5	19.16	
20.86	18.9	19.71	
20.55	19.11	19.94	
18.93	19.03	20.11	
19.94	19.13	19.81	
20.55	19.3	20.35	
18.31	19.48	19.81	
18.97	19.56	19.28	
17	19.34	19.07	
19.88	19.34	19.05	
20.36	19.54	19.05	
18.3	19.28	19.05	
18.68	19.45	18.95	
17.97	19.19	18.95	
19.11	19.04	18.7	
19.83	19.13	18.7	
12.99	18.84	18.59	NL :D
16.43	18.45	17.84	
16.89	18.31	17.48	COLL pll skip
19.08	18.32	17.47	
20.59	18.65	17.47	
18.31	18.5	18.09	
12.2	17.76	18.09	pll skip
16.26	17.56	17.88	
20.37	17.72	18.31	
15.5	17.48	16.69	
23.52	17.63	17.38	
15.53	17.2	17.39	
18.39	17.74	18.1	
21.55	18.25	18.49	
15.26	18.08	18.49	
16.91	17.87	16.94	
21.27	17.93	18.86	
17.09	17.81	18.42	
16.86	17.97	16.95	
18.12	18.16	17.37	
18.34	17.96	17.85	
20.55	18.46	17.85	
21.92	18.46	19	
22.22	19.1	20.27	
18.72	19.13	20.4	
17.76	18.75	20.4	
18.21	18.89	19.62	
19.74	19.17	18.89	
20.91	19.14	18.89	
20.39	19.47	19.45	
20.02	19.69	20.05	
16.84	19.66	20.05	
24.42	20.04	20.44	
17.78	19.77	19.4	
15.93	19.26	18.21	
19.57	18.99	18.06	
19.67	19.09	19.01	
19.65	19.28	19	
18.53	19.31	19.25	
16.86	19.02	19.25	
19.3	18.86	19.16	
19.11	18.73	18.98	
21.81	18.91	18.98	
19.22	19.15	19.21	
19.84	18.95	19.45	
17.21	18.9	19.39	
17.37	18.95	18.81	
16.2	18.68	17.93	
20.32	18.74	18.14	
19.52	18.73	18.03	
18.99	18.77	18.63	
21.22	19.21	19.61	
16.23	18.9	19.61	
20.1	19	19.54	
18.85	18.76	19.31	
20.15	18.86	19.7	
18.43	18.72	19.13	
19.41	18.94	19.45	
18.52	19.05	18.93	
17.44	19.17	18.79	
20.96	19.24	18.79	
19.34	19.22	19.09	
16.36	18.96	18.43	oll skip
16.32	18.49	17.71	
20.46	18.91	18.72	
18.04	18.7	17.91	
19.29	18.74	17.9	
18.7	18.6	18.68	
20.3	18.79	19.43	
17.57	18.6	18.68	
16.27	18.38	18.52	
19.63	18.6	18.63	
22.22	18.6	19.17	
17.32	18.4	18.17	
23.15	18.99	19.72	
17.02	19.06	19.72	
16.75	18.68	18.85	
18.2	18.7	17.51	
17.38	18.51	17.53	
20.99	18.74	17.53	
22.58	18.97	18.86	
20.28	19.24	19.82	
19.98	19.56	20.42	
21.38	19.73	20.88	
18.02	19.31	20.55	
22.82	19.86	20.55	
18.81	19.46	20.06	
18.31	19.59	19.5	
17.14	19.59	18.38	
18.75	19.65	18.62	
20.6	19.97	18.62	
18.19	19.69	18.42	oll skip
23.96	19.71	19.18	
20.39	19.73	19.91	
17.24	19.45	19.73	
19.48	19.26	19.35	
14.98	19.17	19.04	
17.56	18.65	18.09	
17.15	18.48	17.32	
19.43	18.59	18.05	
17.89	18.67	17.53	
20.07	18.8	18.29	
17.63	18.5	18.32	
15.31	18.21	18.32	
14.32	17.67	16.94	
17.34	17.4	16.76	
20.72	17.68	16.76	
18.88	17.62	17.18	
19.02	18.03	18.41	
21.07	18.34	19.54	
19.74	18.6	19.83	
18.68	18.53	19.21	
20.26	18.77	19.67	
21.81	18.87	20.36	
20.24	19.13	20.08	
22.31	19.78	20.77	
18.39	19.88	20.77	
17.11	19.88	20.15	
18.02	19.61	18.88	
16.88	19.43	17.84	
19.6	19.49	17.84	
19.54	19.34	18.22	
20.33	19.4	19.05	
16.3	19.22	18.67	
19.34	19.13	19.49	
20.18	18.96	19.69	
20.39	18.98	19.95	
19.77	18.92	19.76	
15.77	18.71	19.76	
21.6	19.04	20.11	
16.22	18.86	18.79	
18.36	19	18.12	
16.43	18.69	17	
19.69	18.7	18.16	
19.8	18.65	18.16	
17.41	18.76	18.49	
15.81	18.41	17.84	
16.93	18.08	18.01	
22.61	18.2	18.05	
22.76	18.49	18.98	
17.52	18.66	19.02	
19.39	18.44	19.84	
16.07	18.42	19.84	
18.64	18.45	18.52	
18.96	18.7	18.37	
17.34	18.47	18.31	
20.95	18.58	18.31	
20.18	18.86	19.26	
14.46	18.86	18.83	
19.69	19.13	19.07	
23.5	19.15	20.27	
19.02	18.78	19.63	
18.92	18.92	19.21	
20.61	19.04	19.77	
15.85	19.02	19.52	
20.92	19.24	19.52	
15.5	18.9	18.46	
18.49	19.01	18.32	
16.15	18.53	16.83	
18.03	18.32	17.56	
18.77	18.65	17.56	
16.73	18.35	17.75	
13.38	17.81	16.97	
18.84	17.79	17.84	
18.21	17.72	17.9	
19.14	17.57	17.93	
19.89	17.98	18.73	
17.2	17.71	18.73	
19.24	18.08	18.86	
18.86	18.12	19.08	
18.59	18.36	18.9	
20.4	18.55	18.9	
19.18	18.59	19.09	
18.61	18.78	18.88	
21.85	19.1	19.4	
19.77	19.19	19.78	
20.67	19.44	19.87	
17.55	19.28	19.68	
18.36	19.12	19.6	
17.47	19.12	18.56	
18.49	19.05	18.13	
15.66	18.91	17.79	
18.37	18.89	18.07	
18.67	18.71	18.11	
14.28	18.36	17.51	
17.22	18.22	17.08	
16.84	17.84	17.48	
20.01	17.86	17.58	
14.65	17.33	16.24	
15.83	17.16	16.63	
19.12	17.23	17.26	
22.01	17.49	18.32	
19.27	17.56	18.07	
17.98	17.8	18.79	
15.74	17.53	18.79	
19.58	17.62	18.94	
19.61	18.12	18.94	
18.36	18.23	18.64	
16.67	18.22	18.2	
20.14	18.23	19.18	
15.65	18.23	18.21	
18.79	18.53	17.94	
20.5	18.66	18.53	
15.21	18.18	18.19	small pop
17.28	17.98	17.24	
21.34	18.23	18.86	
17.58	18.42	18.45	
15.93	18.05	16.93	
12.41	17.61	16.93	pll skip
20.87	17.86	18.13	
15.73	17.77	16.41	
16.54	17.41	16.07	
21.34	17.98	17.71	
17.38	17.84	18.26	
20.16	17.8	18.03	
17.97	18.08	18.5	
16.69	18.02	18.5	
17.09	17.59	17.48	
17.22	17.56	17.43	
19	17.86	17.43	
15.88	17.88	17	
17.24	17.52	17.18	
18.33	17.76	17.6	
17.04	17.81	17.54	
15.18	17.38	16.72	
16.07	17.25	16.78	
15.02	16.87	16.1	
18.67	16.94	16.1	
14.82	16.77	15.42	
18.69	16.93	16.59	
17.47	16.96	17.05	
17.77	16.87	17.97	
19.48	17.15	17.98	
19.89	17.37	18.65	
17.16	17.26	18.24	
20.18	17.54	19.05	
19.27	17.95	19.55	
16.5	17.99	18.77	
18.28	18.32	18.24	
22.2	18.47	19.24	
19.3	18.75	18.95	
16.72	18.55	18.1	
17.24	18.53	18.27	
18.06	18.56	18.2	
17.41	18.35	17.57	
19.27	18.29	17.57	
17.06	18.28	17.57	
17.91	18.05	17.79	
15.2	17.77	17.46	
17.91	17.92	17.63	
14.94	17.61	16.72	oll skip
18.29	17.51	17.01	
20.87	17.51	17.13	
13.42	17.33	17.05	NL :D
23.39	17.69	18.03	
19.37	17.82	19.51	
19.91	18.07	20.05	
19.31	18.08	19.53	
20.67	18.44	19.98	
17.66	18.41	19.53	
18.75	18.77	19.32	
16.91	18.67	18.57	
16.76	18.85	17.77	
18.38	18.86	17.65	
17.06	18.48	17.45	
19.03	18.71	17.45	
16.82	18.32	17.42	
20.8	18.45	18.16	
18.58	18.32	18.22	
17.61	18.15	18.41	
17.99	17.88	18.06	
23.36	18.19	19.12	
18.8	18.2	18.46	
19.65	18.47	18.81	
22.28	19.02	20.24	
16.51	18.86	20.24	
18.3	18.99	18.92	
16.78	18.76	18.24	
19.48	19.03	18.19	
20.56	19	18.19	
17.75	18.92	18.51	
20.41	19.2	19.21	
19.96	19.4	19.95	
18.3	19	19.56	
20.18	19.14	19.48	
14.95	18.82	19.48	
19.63	18.73	19.3	
19.37	19.02	19.1	
16.7	18.86	18.57	
19.49	19.13	18.52	
18.56	19.04	19.14	
19.8	18.97	19.14	
18.62	19.06	18.89	
20.64	19.06	19.3	
15.62	18.63	18.99	
15.51	18.35	18.01	lolcross
15.68	17.9	16.64	
18.73	18.22	16.68	
17.52	18.01	16.27	
18.4	17.91	17.2	
21.52	18.31	18.22	
21.34	18.49	19.49	
18.44	18.48	19.39	
18.04	18.3	19.39	
17.2	18.16	19.27	
14.62	17.65	17.89	
19.34	18.02	17.89	
19.55	18.42	18.19	
18.94	18.75	18.49	
20.42	18.92	19.28	
19.44	19.11	19.44	
17.82	19.05	19.31	
18.71	18.79	19.03	
18.69	18.62	18.95	
23.34	18.82	18.95	
18.25	18.84	18.55	
17.78	18.89	18.55	
18.75	18.99	18.56	
14.86	18.84	18.26	
20.72	18.95	18.26	
19.39	19	18.64	
19.02	18.86	19.05	
13.04	18.4	17.76	NL :D
18.27	18.44	18.89	
17.3	18.3	18.2	
16.08	18.04	17.22	
21.26	18.04	17.22	
19.18	18.14	18.25	
14.32	17.79	17.52	oll skip
17.9	17.7	17.72	
16.22	17.84	17.77	
23.01	17.89	17.77	
17.67	17.72	17.26	
19.93	17.81	18.5	
15.75	17.96	17.94	
20.31	18.16	19.3	
15.78	18.01	17.79	
14.89	17.89	17.15	
18.15	17.58	16.56	
13.25	17.09	16.27	NL :D
14.98	17.16	15.22	
18.42	17.21	16.01	
15.46	17.13	16.2	
14.81	16.58	15.08	
19.72	16.79	16.29	
16.68	16.46	16.85	oll skip
18.65	16.75	16.93	
20.17	16.75	18.35	
19.12	17.09	19.16	
17.49	17.35	18.42	
18.37	17.37	18.71	
22.29	17.91	19.22	
21.89	18.6	19.79	
17.48	18.5	19.25	
17.18	18.67	19.25	
18.55	18.86	19.31	
19.4	18.83	18.48	
20.6	19.17	18.48	
17.74	19.08	18.56	
16.38	18.78	18.56	
16.03	18.51	17.84	
19.51	18.71	17.88	
15.13	18.48	16.72	
25.43	18.48	17.31	
19.59	18.25	18.38	
19.78	18.48	19.63	pll skip
20.81	18.84	20.06	
19.41	18.93	20.06	
15.37	18.52	19.59	
18.53	18.32	19.24	
19.58	18.5	19.17	
12.67	18.37	17.77	NL :D
15.96	18.37	16.62	
21.74	18.59	18.02	
20.61	19.14	18.72	
21.35	19.1	19.31	
20.48	19.19	20.81	
18.47	19.06	20.81	
20.2	19	20.43	
19.05	18.96	19.91	
22.16	19.6	19.91	
20.18	19.76	19.81	
18.83	19.69	19.81	
15.38	19.69	19.35	
16.13	19.7	18.38	
17.75	19.31	17.57	
22.89	19.46	17.57	
18.23	19.15	17.37	
17.98	18.9	17.99	
14.62	18.59	17.99	
16.13	18.18	17.45	
20.55	18.33	17.45	
19.96	18.11	18.02	
18.04	17.9	18.04	
22.25	18.24	19.52	
15.84	18.29	19.52	pll skip
20.65	18.74	19.55	
18.08	18.77	18.92	
13.11	18.01	18.19	NL :D
17.32	17.92	17.08	oll skip
17.67	17.89	17.69	
20.87	18.51	17.69	
17.94	18.69	17.64	
17.63	18.4	17.75	
17.54	18.16	17.75	pll skip
19.08	18.26	18.22	
18.94	18.07	18.17	
19.74	18.46	18.55	
20.84	18.48	19.25	
21.04	18.76	19.89	
16.88	18.76	19.84	
20.54	19.08	20.37	
22.65	19.42	20.81	
14.78	19.02	19.49	
21.58	19.38	19.67	
17.14	19.33	19.75	
15.7	19.15	18.14	
15.53	18.79	16.12	
16.19	18.52	16.34	
15.88	18.13	15.92	
14.62	17.53	15.7	
17.73	17.2	15.87	
17.34	17.24	16.47	
18.65	17.05	16.98	
18.47	16.74	17.85	
19.95	17.26	18.28	
21.56	17.26	19.02	
18.57	17.4	19.06	
17.43	17.57	19	
21.99	18.18	20.03	
19.57	18.51	19.9	
13.9	18.39	18.52	NL :D
18.24	18.75	18.41	
19.01	18.88	18.94	
20.54	19.2	18.94	
18.84	19.22	18.7	
22.44	19.57	19.46	
23.28	19.82	20.66	
19.2	19.58	20.73	
20.9	19.82	20.85	
19.82	20.06	21.05	
14.65	19.32	19.97	
17.9	19.15	18.97	
18.42	19.53	18.71	
22.34	19.94	18.71	
17.57	19.8	17.96	
20.76	19.82	19.03	
22.9	20.22	20.51	
18.45	19.83	20.52	
23.1	19.83	20.7	
18.14	19.72	20.7	
25.89	19.94	21.48	took forever to remember COLL
16.94	19.65	19.9	
18.15	19.77	19.8	
20.09	19.99	18.79	
16.25	19.84	18.39	
16.86	19.3	17.32	
15.1	19.16	17.09	
18.4	18.93	17.17	
17.09	18.35	16.73	COLL then pll skip
17.21	18.22	17.05	
20.09	17.92	17.57	
15.46	17.65	17.57	
17.44	17.39	17.25	
20	17.7	18.22	
17.6	17.64	18.35	
19.13	17.54	18.06	
18.12	17.73	18.28	
22.52	18.05	19.08	
18.48	18.36	18.58	
21.55	18.67	19.72	
20.4	19	20.14	
16.71	18.95	20.14	
16.9	18.63	18.59	
20.38	19	19.23	
16.26	18.93	18	
18.4	18.77	17.34	
17.06	18.71	17.45	
18.8	18.68	18.09	
19.51	18.82	18.09	
17.77	18.44	18.32	
19.77	18.57	18.69	
17.84	18.31	18.72	
18.04	18.08	18.46	
21.5	18.45	18.55	
19.43	18.7	19.08	
16.2	18.29	18.44	
19.34	18.6	18.94	
17.98	18.55	18.92	
20.68	18.92	18.92	
17.94	18.83	18.42	
18.85	18.76	18.72	
16.13	18.61	18.26	
17.51	18.38	18.1	
16.15	18.21	17.2	
18.66	18.27	17.44	
20.24	18.23	17.44	
16.45	17.93	17.54	
18.56	18.17	17.89	
17.8	18.01	18.34	
17.57	17.97	17.98	
17.77	17.73	17.71	
19.05	17.84	18.04	
19.43	17.9	18.21	
19.55	18.24	18.75	
19.33	18.42	19.27	
17.53	18.53	19.27	
20.04	18.66	19.44	
21.91	18.66	19.64	
18.76	18.79	19.38	
19.1	18.84	19.3	
20	19.06	19.71	
19.75	19.28	19.62	
17.23	19.25	19.2	
18.86	19.24	19.24	
17.07	19.01	18.61	
18.56	18.92	18.22	
21.05	19.09	18.22	
17.7	19.11	18.37	
14.51	18.81	17.78	
15.79	18.28	17.35	
24.05	18.51	18.18	
15.28	18.13	16.26	
18.84	18.01	16.64	
18.76	17.91	17.8	
19.89	18.18	19.16	
15.93	17.89	17.84	
20.65	18.25	19.16	
19.37	18.33	19.34	
17.77	18	19.01	
19.2	18.15	18.78	
19.32	18.55	19.3	
17.09	18.68	18.76	
23.78	18.68	18.76	
17.13	18.8	18.55	
20.59	18.98	19.01	
18.74	18.98	18.82	
17	18.69	18.82	
17.89	18.77	17.92	
15.16	18.41	17.88	
20.27	18.5	17.88	
16.07	18.33	16.99	
19.46	18.36	17.81	
22.11	18.64	18.6	
17.85	18.71	19.19	
19.03	18.4	18.78	
17.75	18.47	18.78	
19.01	18.31	18.63	
19.82	18.42	18.63	
19.5	18.67	19.18	
18.69	18.74	19.07	
17.76	18.91	19.07	
23.11	19.1	19.34	
19.66	19.29	19.28	
17.6	19.12	18.7	
20.41	18.95	19.28	
19.83	19.15	19.97	
16.89	19	19.03	
18.06	19.03	18.5	
18.48	18.98	18.79	
17.32	18.73	17.95	
22.63	19.04	17.95	
17.95	18.97	18.16	
17.38	18.93	17.94	
17.59	18.43	17.64	
20.28	18.49	18.61	
17.27	18.46	17.64	
14.39	18.11	17.41	
16.43	17.77	17.1	
18.92	17.97	17.54	
18.29	17.99	17.33	
16.1	17.75	16.94	
19.16	17.94	17.88	
15.88	17.5	17.77	
18.6	17.56	17.66	
17.14	17.54	17.28	
17.96	17.57	17.9	
19.37	17.57	17.9	
20.19	17.79	18.64	
18.86	18.08	18.73	
18.97	18.34	19.07	
19.61	18.41	19.32	
19.43	18.52	19.34	
19.55	18.87	19.32	
19.13	18.86	19.37	
15.35	18.86	19.37	
18.53	18.86	19.03	
18.95	19.04	18.87	
19.83	19.22	18.87	
17.57	19.04	18.35	oll skip
17.66	18.83	18.38	
16.41	N/A	N/A	
21.02	N/A	N/A	
20.92	N/A	N/A	
18.25	N/A	N/A	
17.62	N/A	18.93	
21.09	N/A	20.06	
19.01	N/A	19.39	
17.16	N/A	18.29	
19	N/A	18.54	
17.14	N/A	18.39	
19.34	N/A	18.39	
20.84	19.03	18.5	
17.18	19.03	18.51	
19.6	18.89	18.71	
22.25	18.91	19.93	
16.7	18.8	19.21	
14.46	18.71	17.83	
18.92	18.49	18.41	
16.36	18.22	17.33	
15.97	18.1	16.34	
16.86	17.89	16.4	
14.15	17.62	16.4	
15.35	17.22	15.89	
17.85	16.93	16.06	
17.02	16.91	16.41	
16.4	16.59	16.26	
17.94	16.49	17.09	
20.92	16.71	17.6	
16.05	16.87	17.12	
18.1	16.79	17.48	
19.54	17.11	18.53	
17.62	17.27	18.42	
23.43	17.68	18.42	
16.12	17.76	18.42	
14.39	17.76	17.76	pll skip
20.45	18.02	18.06	
16.94	18.01	17.84	pll skip
18.22	18.19	17.09	
19.29	18.33	18.15	
15.56	17.79	18.15	pll skip
18.87	18.07	18.01	
17.92	18.05	18.34	
16.19	17.72	17.66	
18.53	17.81	17.55	
19.16	17.68	18.44	
19.85	18.05	18.54	
20.97	18.54	19.18	
17.58	18.26	19.18	
17.32	18.29	18.86	
22.17	18.57	19.47	
15.41	18.2	18.62	
18.98	18.54	17.96	
17.22	18.37	17.84	
20.18	18.6	18.79	
18.44	18.82	18.21	
20.51	19.02	19.2	
16.03	18.71	18.61	
18.27	18.55	18.96	
18.8	18.33	18.5	
21.79	18.75	19.19	wrong oll
16.01	18.62	17.7	
18.13	18.26	18.4	
17.75	18.43	18.23	
22.09	18.71	19.22	
21.58	19.15	19.15	
21.41	19.27	20.37	
19.65	19.39	20.88	
16.95	19.04	20.88	
19.44	19.38	20.17	
19.7	19.52	19.6	
16.44	19.28	18.68	
17.58	18.86	17.99	
18.04	19.02	18.35	
19.36	19.15	18.33	
18.5	19.22	18.04	
20.27	19.09	18.63	
17.98	18.75	18.63	
19.69	18.69	19.18	
16.44	18.37	18.72	
15.61	18.32	18.04	
17.92	18.17	17.45	
23.07	18.22	18.02	
16.25	18.2	16.87	
17.79	18.22	17.32	
19.45	18.36	18.39	
17.47	18.18	18.24	
20.6	18.39	18.24	
14.57	17.92	18.24	
19.94	18.12	18.95	
16.7	17.82	18.04	
18.24	18	18.29	
16.77	18.11	17.24	
18.6	18.18	17.87	pll skip
17.21	17.84	17.41	
19.23	18.14	18.02	
19.01	18.26	18.27	
20.25	18.34	18.95	
20.05	18.6	19.43	
15.42	18.12	19.43	
21.19	18.6	19.77	
18.66	18.47	19.65	
17.14	18.52	18.62	oll skip
21.72	18.81	19	
20.14	19.15	20	
20.18	19.31	19.66	
19.01	19.49	19.78	
17.61	19.32	19.78	
20.03	19.43	19.73	
18.35	19.24	19.13	
20.66	19.3	19.13	
23.62	19.76	19.68	
22.02	19.84	20.9	
22.58	20.23	21.75	
21.23	20.59	21.94	
21.3	20.55	21.97	
19.63	20.5	21.52	
20.22	20.5	20.92	
19.58	20.56	20.36	
16.6	20.56	19.81	
20.72	20.63	19.81	
18.9	20.68	19.57	
18.14	20.43	18.87	
21.4	20.31	19.25	
17.18	19.83	19.25	
18.48	19.54	18.51	
17.66	19.18	18.09	
21.92	19.19	19.18	
16.23	18.89	17.77	
19.64	18.83	18.59	
18.83	18.75	18.71	
17.1	18.81	18.52	
20.3	18.76	18.52	
20.13	18.89	19.53	
19.86	19.06	19.61	
20.4	18.96	20.1	
18.15	19.06	20.1	
17.72	18.98	19.38	
19.82	19.2	19.28	
18.93	19.05	18.97	
18.04	19.14	18.37	
20.09	19.19	18.93	
17.82	19.09	18.93	
17.65	19.09	18.26	
18.92	18.95	18.26	
21.58	18.98	18.94	
18.33	18.82	18.36	
18.31	18.61	18.52	
19.49	18.75	18.91	
22.25	19.13	19.8	
18.05	18.96	18.71	
16.79	18.83	18.62	
17.86	18.81	18.47	
18.34	18.63	18.08	
19.68	18.82	18.08	
17.84	18.84	18.01	
17.91	18.74	18.04	
22.88	18.81	18.64	
19.19	18.89	18.93	
16.55	18.74	18.31	
19.75	18.77	18.95	
15.8	18.2	18.5	pll skip
17.88	18.18	17.87	
22.02	18.7	18.06	
16.95	18.61	18.19	
17.24	18.5	17.36	
21.12	18.65	18.75	
18.43	18.7	18.93	
17.88	18.7	17.85	
18.75	18.37	18.35	
15.02	18.04	18.35	
16.62	18.04	17.64	
22.79	18.27	17.75	
20.12	18.7	18.5	
18.45	18.76	18.4	
19.27	18.48	19.28	
15.71	18.36	19.28	
17.18	18.35	18.3	
15.25	17.77	17.11	
20.22	17.95	17.39	
19.18	18.08	17.36	
18.35	18.04	18.24	
18.42	18.35	18.65	
16.37	18.33	18.65	
18.61	18.17	18.46	
18.72	18.03	18.46	
19.66	18.15	18.58	
18.98	18.12	18.77	
19.54	18.5	19.08	
16.94	18.48	19.08	
22.34	18.86	19.39	
19.99	18.84	19.5	
16.66	18.59	18.82	
16.63	18.42	17.86	
22.4	18.81	19.66	
20.73	19.22	19.13	
18.46	19.2	18.62	
21.95	19.52	20.38	
17.79	19.34	20.38	
19.16	19.36	19.45	
17.38	19.14	18.47	
21.43	19.59	19.46	
18.41	19.2	18.45	
18.52	19.05	18.7	
21.34	19.52	19.42	
18.48	19.63	19.45	
19.09	19.34	18.7	
17.39	19.01	18.7	
20.17	19.18	19.25	
16.58	18.77	18.32	
15.63	18.65	17.69	
17.22	18.46	17.06	
19.95	18.72	17.92	
17.22	18.3	17.01	
20.34	18.5	18.13	
20.77	18.72	19.17	
17.27	18.37	19.19	
20.43	18.57	19.35	
21.63	18.73	20.51	
14.01	18.56	19.49	
16.26	18.17	17.99	
21.13	18.62	19.27	
23.01	19.22	19.67	
15.22	19.02	17.54	
16.83	18.71	18.07	
18.43	18.83	18.8	
13.72	18.2	16.83	oll skip
21.46	18.27	16.83	
17.2	18.26	17.49	
22.16	18.43	19.03	
15.76	17.85	18.14	
13.69	17.82	18.14	
20.09	18.2	17.68	
17.22	17.81	17.69	
18.75	17.47	17.24	
17.43	17.69	17.8	
18.28	17.83	18.15	
22.15	18.21	18.15	messed up cross
21.54	18.99	19.52	
15.66	18.41	19.08	
16.9	18.38	18.91	
19.05	18.07	19.16	
16.32	18.12	17.42	
22.92	18.77	17.42	
17.78	18.54	17.91	
14.63	18.39	17.72	
15.62	18.07	16.57	
18.3	18.16	17.23	
17.41	18.07	16.94	
14.04	17.32	15.89	
17.13	16.88	16.72	
17.86	17.1	17.47	
18.72	17.28	17.47	
18.8	17.26	17.9	
21.47	17.77	18.46	
16.86	17.31	18.46	
19.57	17.49	19.03	
20.68	18.1	19.68	
16.14	18.15	19.04	
20.02	18.32	18.82	
19.06	18.48	19.55	
18.75	18.75	19.28	
19.75	19.01	19.19	
20.37	19.26	19.61	
18.97	19.28	19.26	
13.07	19.02	19.16	
19.92	18.94	19.55	
15.97	18.85	18.29	
17.54	18.65	17.49	
20.36	18.65	17.81	
20.64	19.07	19.27	
20.22	19.09	19.37	
18.34	19.02	19.64	
21.18	19.21	20.41	
21.37	19.35	20.68	
17.17	19.03	19.91	
18.76	19.01	19.43	
23.1	19.55	20.44	
19.03	19.46	19.72	
19.52	19.7	19.1	
20.32	19.97	19.62	
21.5	20.09	20.45	
17.67	19.79	19.62	
20.46	19.82	20.1	
17.97	19.78	19.58	
19.24	19.58	19.22	
19.25	19.37	18.82	
21.11	19.72	19.65	
21.18	19.96	19.87	
19.77	19.79	20.04	
18.93	19.78	20.04	
20.52	19.88	20.47	
17.41	19.61	19.74	
21.74	19.61	19.74	
18.93	19.74	19.46	
20.61	19.75	20.02	
19.65	19.92	19.73	
15.7	19.74	19.73	pll skip
18.26	19.64	18.95	
20.2	19.55	19.37	
16.35	19.06	18.09	
21.07	19.19	18.27	
14.97	18.87	18.27	
17.24	18.54	17.93	
20.02	18.8	17.87	
19.11	18.61	18.79	
18.66	18.58	18.34	
16.8	18.2	18.34	
19.2	18.15	18.99	
15.7	18.15	18.19	
18.96	18.22	18.14	
16.54	17.86	17.43	
17.21	17.94	17.57	
17.87	17.73	17.21	
19.04	18.06	18.01	
18.5	18.19	17.86	
15.26	17.84	17.86	
21.57	17.85	18.47	
16.95	17.68	18.16	
16.07	17.6	17.17	
21.58	17.84	18.2	
20.77	18.35	19.76	
17.23	18.18	18.32	
21.48	18.67	19.83	
16.95	18.64	19.83	
18.7	18.73	18.9	
18.03	18.62	17.99	
17.48	18.52	18.07	
15.32	18.52	17.49	
19.24	18.29	18.07	
17.18	18.31	17.56	
16.18	18.32	16.95	
20.24	18.2	17.53	
19.62	18.09	18.68	
20.31	18.39	19.01	
18.93	18.26	19.6	
17.55	18.32	19.6	
22.66	18.48	19.62	
18.4	18.51	19.21	
16.36	18.4	18.29	
21.82	18.97	19.26	
17.24	18.76	19.15	
22.34	19.28	19.15	
18.25	19.47	19.1	
17.63	19.21	19.23	
21.58	19.4	19.15	
17.46	19.12	19.15	
20.57	19.28	18.82	
17.08	19.24	18.55	
19.38	18.94	19.14	
20.64	19.17	19.14	
18.98	19.35	19.64	
19.16	19.09	19.17	
22.44	19.6	19.73	
18.27	19.19	19.59	
20.65	19.43	19.6	
16.35	19.38	19.36	
17.58	18.98	18.83	
16.95	18.93	17.6	
23.61	19.11	18.39	
13.92	19.04	16.96	
18.48	18.95	17.67	
17.62	18.65	17.68	
16.32	18.38	17.47	lolcross
21.14	18.58	17.47	
22.53	18.59	19.08	
17.34	18.5	18.7	
24.63	18.79	20.34	
17.75	18.93	20.47	
22.2	19.39	20.83	
19.56	19.65	19.84	
18.36	19.13	20.04	
16.46	19.14	18.56	
20.23	19.32	19.38	
20.38	19.6	19.38	
19.22	19.87	19.27	missed the spacebar
20.7	19.83	19.94	
17.58	19.33	19.94	
20.86	19.68	20.1	
18.75	19.34	19.56	
15.28	19.21	19.01	
19.74	19.1	18.69	
15.99	18.74	18.16	
17.45	18.65	17.4	
16.86	18.69	16.77	
19.28	18.59	17.86	
21.09	18.64	17.86	
16.88	18.41	17.87	
17.36	18.08	17.84	
21.5	18.43	19.24	
23.21	18.49	19.98	
20.61	18.68	19.82	
18.87	18.96	20.33	
20.86	19.08	20.99	
19.07	19.3	20.18	
19.36	19.49	19.68	
17.52	19.55	19.1	
20.09	19.63	19.51	
18.18	19.34	18.87	
19.4	19.55	18.98	
21.18	19.91	19.22	
16.33	19.51	19.22	
13.82	19.03	17.97	
18.61	18.83	18.11	
17.32	18.67	17.42	
18	18.39	17.22	
19.6	18.44	17.98	
16.76	18.18	17.98	oll skip
19.5	18.38	18.27	
20.26	18.4	19.03	
17.81	18.36	18.97	
14.43	17.86	18.02	
17.67	17.6	18.33	
18.45	17.81	17.98	
18.5	18.22	17.98	
16.95	18.06	17.69	
18.93	18.22	18.21	
17.41	18.16	18.12	
19.16	18.11	18.28	
19.91	18.43	18.5	
20.46	18.51	19.33	
16.06	18.09	18.83	
20.3	18.33	19.79	
19	18.63	19.74	
18.22	18.68	19.17	
17.15	18.55	18.12	
18.49	18.55	18.57	
17.78	18.64	18.16	
15.87	18.35	17.72	oll skip
20.15	18.62	17.81	
17.31	18.44	17.86	
19.43	18.39	18.17	
18.66	18.23	18.47	
16.05	18.22	18.47	
15.33	17.8	17.34	
18.57	17.75	17.76	
20.82	17.95	17.76	
19.49	18.18	18.04	
17.72	18.1	18.59	
18.7	18.2	18.92	
20.88	18.69	19.67	
21.3	18.76	19.69	
17.97	18.83	19.18	
16.35	18.52	19.18	
20.46	18.7	19.77	
22.12	19.23	19.91	
17.33	19.32	18.59	
19.83	19.45	19.21	
16.35	19	19.21	
19.65	19.02	18.94	
21.27	19.37	18.94	
17.94	19.3	19.14	
19.69	19.18	19.09	
21.23	19.17	20.19	
21.49	19.52	20.73	
20.33	19.92	20.42	
23.21	20.09	21.02	
17.47	19.62	21.02	
15.51	19.52	19.76	
21.03	19.65	19.61	
20.18	20.03	19.56	
17.64	19.83	18.43	
18.03	19.5	18.62	
20.22	19.73	19.48	
18.28	19.59	18.83	
20.66	19.53	18.84	
16.86	19.07	18.84	
22.3	19.27	19.72	
19.69	19.01	19.54	
19.4	19.2	19.92	
18.04	19.32	19.04	
18.76	19.09	19.28	
17.23	18.79	18.73	
18.21	18.85	18.34	
15.61	18.73	17.83	
19.72	18.68	18.07	
18.68	18.73	18.04	
16.17	18.28	17.69	
17.05	18.3	17.3	
17.88	18.11	17.87	
17.62	17.9	17.52	
20.28	17.94	17.52	
18.5	17.98	18	
16.64	17.77	18	
18.52	17.9	18.21	
18.08	17.89	18.37	
18.33	18.1	18.3	
20.53	18.16	18.31	
17.07	18	18.31	
17.41	18.07	17.94	
17.98	18.17	17.91	
17.5	18.13	17.63	
18.91	18.26	17.63	
19.37	18.17	18.13	
18.69	18.19	18.53	
17.41	18.22	18.37	
18.71	18.24	18.77	
17.16	18.15	18.27	
15.4	18.02	17.75	
18.04	17.89	17.54	
18.44	18.02	17.88	
16.69	17.95	17.3	
18.37	17.99	17.7	
19.7	18.18	18.28	
18.78	18.17	18.53	
18.33	18.06	18.49	
20.16	18.16	18.95	
18.25	18.25	18.94	
15.17	17.92	18.45	
16.47	17.85	17.68	
19.39	18.25	18.04	
16.99	18.14	17.24	
17.75	18.07	17.07	
18.25	18.23	17.66	
19.84	18.38	18.46	
19.34	18.34	18.45	
15.81	18.04	18.45	
17.34	17.94	18.31	
19.29	17.89	18.66	
18.06	17.87	18.23	
19.91	18.27	18.23	
22.26	18.62	19.09	
19.5	18.63	19.57	
20.42	18.97	19.94	
14.1	18.78	19.94	
15.28	18.48	18.4	
15.99	18.09	16.92	
16.71	17.83	15.99	accidental xcross
17.66	18.02	15.99	
17.49	18.03	16.73	
17.53	17.86	17.24	
18.57	17.91	17.56	
21.07	18.02	17.92	
16.9	17.6	17.86	
15.05	17.16	17.67	
21.22	17.23	18.85	
14.64	17.23	17.67	
10.75	17.16	15.53	pll skip
14.89	17.05	14.86	
20.68	17.45	16.74	
17.59	17.44	15.71	
16.12	17.3	16.2	
19.27	17.48	17.66	
20.02	17.62	18.96	
20.47	17.56	18.96	
19.36	17.81	19.55	
16.96	18	19.55	
19.08	17.84	19.49	
18.03	18.18	18.82	
17.95	18.49	18.35	
17.29	18.6	17.76	
18.91	18.45	18.3	
20.48	18.73	18.3	
18.82	18.92	18.56	
17.52	18.74	18.42	
18.79	18.62	18.84	
15.23	18.27	18.38	
17.75	18.11	18.02	
18.52	18.27	17.93	
17.74	18.13	18	
15.79	17.91	17.09	
19.51	18.06	18	
16.76	18.01	17.67	
19.9	18.11	18	
16.3	17.75	17.52	
19.41	17.81	18.56	
15.08	17.58	17.49	
18.25	17.53	17.99	
18.83	17.89	17.79	
18.44	17.96	18.51	
20.34	18.09	18.51	
18.28	18.15	18.52	
19.14	18.48	18.8	
17.42	18.27	18.62	
19.21	18.52	18.88	
15.97	18.13	18.28	
16.94	18.19	17.83	
17.82	18.03	17.39	
17.99	18.23	17.58	
20.06	18.41	17.58	
17.43	18.27	17.75	
18.3	18.26	18.04	
20.45	18.26	18.78	
20.08	18.44	19.48	
18.76	18.4	19.05	
16.26	18.29	19.05	
18.24	18.19	19.03	
13.53	18.19	17.75	pll skip
20.09	18.5	17.75	
19.42	18.66	17.97	
16.73	18.54	18.13	
19.66	18.5	18.6	
17.25	18.48	18.78	
17.56	18.41	18.08	
16.87	18.08	17.23	
18.5	17.93	17.77	
17.51	17.8	17.44	
20.31	18.18	17.86	
16.42	18	17.63	
16.94	18.05	17.65	
17.28	17.77	17.24	
16.04	17.47	16.88	
19.27	17.73	16.88	
16.31	17.39	16.84	
17.62	17.43	17.07	
16.29	17.3	16.74	
20.3	17.64	17.73	
17.41	17.54	17.11	
16.7	17.45	17.24	
17.7	17.19	17.27	
22.74	17.58	18.47	
17.47	17.63	17.53	
17.58	17.67	17.58	
17.85	17.82	17.71	
17.85	17.68	17.76	
17.42	17.79	17.63	
19.16	17.94	17.76	
21.43	18.42	18.29	
18.76	18.26	18.59	
16.56	18.19	18.45	
16.7	18.19	18.21	
20.51	18.47	18.66	
18.64	18.19	18.03	
19.7	18.42	18.35	
19.66	18.62	19.33	
18.06	18.65	19.33	
17.58	18.62	18.79	
17.8	18.66	18.51	
17.42	18.48	17.81	
19.01	18.33	17.81	
18.69	18.33	18.02	
19.3	18.59	18.5	
18.67	18.71	18.79	
22.44	18.71	19	
20.76	18.92	19.58	
20.1	18.96	20.05	
15.6	18.74	19.84	
19.02	18.84	19.96	
19.99	19.08	19.7	
20.31	19.33	19.7	
18.07	19.39	19.03	
15.4	19.05	19.03	
18.6	19.04	18.89	
20.35	19.15	18.99	
15.82	18.86	17.5	
17.38	18.52	17.27	oll skip
21.7	18.52	18.78	
19.97	18.51	19.23	
18.77	18.83	18.71	
19.34	18.86	19.36	
16.59	18.52	19.36	
15.89	18.08	18.23	
16.55	17.93	17.3	
20.38	18.38	17.49	
22.1	18.69	17.84	
20.31	18.69	19.08	
16.27	18.73	19.08	
16.92	18.68	19.2	
16.15	18.13	17.83	
16.23	17.75	16.47	
19.38	17.81	16.47	
22.26	18.09	17.51	
17.25	18.15	17.62	
18.75	18.41	18.46	
17.31	18.49	18.48	
17.9	18.24	17.99	
17.61	17.79	17.61	
18.42	17.6	17.98	
18.03	17.78	17.85	
18.18	17.91	18.04	
19.11	18.19	18.21	
20.15	18.48	18.57	
18.5	18.4	18.6	
16.6	18.11	18.6	
19.38	18.32	19	
21.27	18.46	19.34	
17.94	18.52	18.61	
21.48	18.86	19.53	
16.77	18.78	19.53	
20.12	18.95	19.78	
16.86	18.83	18.31	
13.46	18.67	17.92	
16.95	18.45	16.86	
19.76	18.42	17.86	
20.73	18.64	17.86	
18.61	18.84	18.44	
22.8	19.05	19.7	
16.6	18.58	19.7	
22.28	19.02	20.54	
15.96	18.46	19.16	
19.76	18.76	19.55	
20.47	18.8	18.94	
16.32	18.74	18.85	
16.96	18.84	17.68	
17.58	18.91	18.1	
19.93	18.92	18.16	
18.6	18.71	17.71	
20.67	18.92	18.7	
16.2	18.31	18.7	
17.37	18.39	18.63	
19.94	18.31	18.64	
17.64	18.46	18.32	
20.14	18.49	18.32	
16.14	18.07	18.32	
21.07	18.5	19.24	
17.4	18.55	18.39	
15.96	18.4	17.89	
17	18.11	16.85	
17.78	18.03	17.39	
20.14	17.98	17.39	
23.76	18.46	18.31	
20.12	18.74	19.35	
17.26	18.47	19.35	
18.66	18.57	19.64	
19.05	18.46	19.28	
23.02	19.15	19.28	
19.65	19.01	19.12	
18.84	19.15	19.18	
20.29	19.48	19.66	
18.48	19.6	19.59	
17	19.55	18.99	
18.94	19.43	18.75	
19.74	19.1	19.05	
16.68	18.79	18.14	
19.5	19.02	18.48	
17.67	18.92	18.7	
20.19	19.03	18.97	
20.49	19.03	19.12	
15.61	18.73	19.12	
18.61	18.71	18.82	
18.49	18.53	19.1	
19.12	18.59	18.74	
20.9	18.94	18.74	
17.86	18.84	18.74	
16.93	18.55	18.49	
18.99	18.79	18.66	
19.67	18.8	18.84	
16.74	18.71	17.93	
18.97	18.59	18.3	
21.13	18.63	19.21	
17.89	18.74	18.84	
16.46	18.56	17.87	oll skip
23.07	18.82	19.33	
14.72	18.55	18.49	
14.97	17.96	16.44	
15.54	17.73	15.66	
18.98	17.93	16.5	
15.24	17.56	15.25	
17.22	17.31	16	
20.31	17.67	17.25	
19.17	17.69	18.46	
17.13	17.29	17.84	
21.54	17.66	18.9	
19.2	17.93	19.56	
21.18	17.89	19.85	
20.87	18.48	20.42	
17.55	18.72	20.42	
19.32	19.09	19.8	
22.77	19.35	20.46	
19.24	19.56	19.81	
17.42	19.58	18.7	
13.13	19.26	18.66	NL :D
20.11	19.36	18.92	
18.12	19.46	18.26	
16.68	18.97	17.41	
23.07	19.33	18.3	
18.95	19.1	19.06	
19.79	18.99	18.95	
18.97	19.14	19.24	
19.92	19.2	19.56	
22.28	19.15	19.56	
15.82	18.81	19.56	
21.02	19.17	19.97	
22.35	19.82	21.07	
20.41	19.85	21.24	
18.12	19.85	19.85	
17.35	19.92	19.85	
14.97	19.26	18.63	
19.16	19.28	18.21	
20.91	19.4	18.21	
21.39	19.64	19.14	
19.24	19.57	19.77	
21.51	19.49	20.51	
17.59	19.67	20.51	
23.36	19.8	20.71	
20.15	19.58	20.3	
15.9	19.13	19.75	
19.17	19.24	18.97	
21.49	19.65	20.27	
19.13	19.97	19.48	
20.83	20.14	19.71	
17.6	19.81	19.71	
22.53	19.92	20.48	
23.41	20.34	20.83	
20.05	20.19	21.14	
21.66	20.6	21.41	
18.36	20.1	21.41	
25.62	20.42	21.71	
19.65	20.63	20.45	
19.47	20.66	20.26	
15.34	20.27	19.16	
20.01	20.36	19.71	
14.91	19.81	18.15	
18.69	19.92	17.83	
17.72	19.44	17.25	
18.06	18.9	18.16	
13.98	18.39	16.9	NL :D
17.69	17.99	17.82	
18.9	18.04	17.82	
15.25	17.57	17	
17.27	17.33	16.74	
20.12	17.38	17.95	
19.42	17.79	18.53	
17.06	17.5	17.92	
16.74	17.68	17.92	
21.43	17.82	18.87	
20.41	18.09	18.96	
21.39	18.43	19.62	
20.01	18.9	20.6	
19.77	19.11	20.6	
15.1	18.74	20.06	
19.76	19.2	19.85	
17.42	19.21	18.98	
22.08	19.34	18.98	
21.22	19.52	19.47	
18.67	19.68	19.88	
19.76	19.98	19.88	
18.21	19.66	19.88	
20.82	19.7	19.75	
21.15	19.68	19.75	
18.75	19.55	19.78	
15.06	19.09	19.26	easy f2l
20.46	19.62	20.01	
18.84	19.53	19.35	
20.73	19.86	19.35	
17.62	19.5	18.97	
18.12	19.2	19.14	
17.95	19.13	18.3	
16.02	18.75	17.9	
22.3	19.05	17.9	
19.79	18.94	18.62	
17.54	18.58	18.43	
19.02	18.61	18.78	
19.12	18.92	19.31	
15.57	18.48	18.56	
16.95	18.29	17.84	
18.86	18.1	18.28	
18.21	18.16	18.01	
16.89	18.04	17.35	
18.81	18.12	17.99	
16.55	18.17	17.97	pll skip
17.63	17.96	17.58	
17.96	17.84	17.49	
18.6	17.95	18.06	
17.76	17.82	17.78	
22.83	17.82	18.11	
15.31	17.82	18.11	oll skip
17.89	17.92	18.08	
17.66	17.8	17.77	
19.24	17.9	18.26	
17.4	17.95	17.65	
19.67	18.04	18.26	
25.39	18.66	18.86	pop
20.03	18.9	19.65	
18.6	18.97	19.43	
19.7	19.08	19.8	
18.4	19.14	19.44	
15.98	18.46	18.9	
20.48	18.91	18.9	
15.87	18.72	18.03	
16.77	18.63	17.05	
17.48	18.45	16.74	
18.2	18.53	17.48	
18.74	18.44	17.48	
18.28	18.22	17.99	
19.57	18.17	18.41	
17.36	18.05	18.41	
18.28	17.91	18.43	
17.73	17.84	18.1	
17.78	18.02	17.93	
16.74	17.74	17.62	
20.37	18.02	17.93	
15.89	18.02	17.42	
21.14	18.31	18.3	
15.05	18.07	17.67	
16.43	17.84	17.56	
17.96	17.81	16.76	
20.89	17.94	18.43	
18.74	18.08	17.71	
19.93	18.25	18.88	
16.11	18.08	18.88	
17.92	18.1	18.86	
19.12	18.34	18.59	
16.29	17.93	17.78	
16.33	17.97	16.85	
14.14	17.39	16.85	
16.4	17.52	16.34	
17.65	17.65	16.34	
18.61	17.71	16.79	
15.82	17.3	16.62	
19.58	17.38	17.55	
17.48	17.17	17.91	
15.68	17.13	17.3	
21.86	17.3	17.63	
16.86	17.07	17.97	
16.3	17.07	16.88	
17.32	17.17	16.83	
17.72	17.37	17.3	
21.62	17.9	17.3	
14.54	17.7	17.11	
19.49	17.79	18.18	
18.77	18.08	18.66	
17.9	17.91	18.72	
15.92	17.76	17.53	
19.76	18.17	18.72	
19.11	17.92	18.59	
19.34	18.16	18.78	
16.45	18.18	18.3	
20.56	18.5	19.4	
19.2	18.65	19.22	
17.08	18.3	18.54	
18.85	18.59	18.38	
16.01	18.25	18.38	
16.54	18.02	17.49	
19.61	18.2	17.49	
17.23	18.32	17.54	
19.05	18.25	17.61	
21.08	18.39	18.63	
17.96	18.25	18.87	
15.5	18.21	18.08	
18.8	18.03	18.6	
18.8	17.99	18.52	
19.95	18.28	18.52	
21.39	18.5	19.18	
15.04	18.45	19.18	
17.79	18.58	18.85	
19.01	18.52	18.92	
20.79	18.87	19.2	
16.03	18.57	17.61	
19.71	18.43	18.84	
16.5	18.29	18.41	
17.94	18.53	18.05	
19.56	18.61	18	
16.47	18.38	18	
16.47	18.03	16.97	
22.3	18.03	17.99	
16.2	18.04	17.5	
19.12	18.18	17.35	
15.43	17.88	17.26	4s N perm >.>
18.53	17.65	17.95	
16.62	17.71	17.12	
20.4	17.78	18.09	
20.05	18.14	18.4	pop
15.67	17.91	18.4	
16.59	17.61	17.75	
27.87	18.2	19.01	double pop but pll skip xD
13.63	18.09	17.44	
17.32	17.59	16.53	
16.84	17.66	16.92	
17.24	17.47	17.13	
20.95	18.02	17.13	
18.13	17.98	17.56	
17.32	18.05	17.56	
15.48	17.56	17.56	
15.27	17.08	16.98	
17.45	17.26	16.75	
17.97	17.4	16.75	
17.43	17.04	16.79	
19.38	17.46	17.62	
16.36	17.36	17.62	
19.61	17.64	18.26	
17.84	17.7	18.22	
20.31	17.7	18.94	
18.44	17.73	18.63	
21.61	18.03	19.45	
15.99	18.08	18.86	
17.65	18.24	18.8	
17.42	18.24	17.84	
16.6	18.1	17.22	
17.29	18.09	17.1	
18.36	17.99	17.45	
19.1	18.26	17.69	
19.31	18.23	18.25	
16.73	18.12	18.25	
14.75	17.69	18.06	
19.23	17.77	18.35	
14.45	17.31	16.9	
17.97	17.51	16.48	
27.56	17.68	17.32	messed up COLL and redid OLL
19.42	17.88	18.87	
21.65	18.38	19.68	
19.88	18.64	20.32	
18.93	18.7	20.32	
14.8	18.27	19.41	
15.13	17.85	17.98	
18.73	18.05	17.6	
15.81	18.16	16.56	
19.36	18.17	16.56	
19.49	18.64	17.97	
16.92	18.53	18.34	
15.55	17.92	17.36	
15.06	17.49	17.28	
16.63	17.16	16.37	
18.27	17.04	16.37	
19.45	17.09	16.82	
19.07	17.49	17.99	
19.28	17.91	18.87	
18.91	17.93	19.09	
16.93	18.04	19.09	
14.6	17.61	18.3	
18.65	17.53	18.16	
16.84	17.52	17.47	
17.21	17.69	16.99	
15.08	17.69	16.38	
18.08	17.83	17.38	
16.28	17.63	16.78	
17.73	17.48	17.07	
19.84	17.5	17.36	
17.37	17.31	17.73	
15.95	17.01	17.13	
18.1	17.13	17.73	
18.73	17.49	18.07	
19.14	17.54	18.07	
18.74	17.73	18.52	
17.1	17.72	18.52	
19.47	18.07	18.87	
16.76	17.94	18.33	
15.98	17.91	17.53	
16.44	17.78	16.77	
14.81	17.43	16.39	
19.9	17.64	16.39	
18.57	17.9	17	
15.12	17.61	16.71	
18.1	17.54	17.26	
17.19	17.35	17.95	
17.72	17.24	17.67	
17.63	17.3	17.51	
14.59	16.83	17.51	
19.03	17.06	17.51	
20.84	17.45	18.13	
19.6	17.77	18.75	
15.2	17.81	17.94	
17.5	17.57	18.71	
17.06	17.42	18.05	
20.44	17.95	18.05	
18.37	17.97	17.64	
18.44	18.1	18.1	
20.22	18.35	19.01	
16.26	18.21	19.01	
13.41	18.21	17.69	
18.77	18.19	17.82	
18.03	17.95	17.69	
17.34	17.72	17.21	
23.15	18.24	18.05	
19.09	18.4	18.63	
15.8	18.28	18.15	
16.89	17.92	17.77	
18.07	17.89	18.02	
19.77	18.02	18.02	
18.31	17.83	17.76	
18.73	18.08	18.37	
20.1	18.51	18.94	
18.2	18.45	18.94	
17.55	18.4	18.41	
17.93	18.46	18.29	
17.18	18.17	17.89	
21.43	18.27	17.89	
18.46	18.43	17.98	
18.05	18.52	18.15	pll skip
19.34	18.64	18.62	
15.56	18.39	18.62	
19.18	18.47	18.56	
17.85	18.38	18.36	
18.71	18.24	18.58	
19.76	18.4	18.58	
21.45	18.79	19.22	
14.83	18.55	18.77	
12.8	18.32	17.77	pll skip
19.55	18.13	18.05	
18.05	18.09	17.48	
21.13	18.4	17.48	
18.96	18.36	18.85	
17.74	18.58	18.85	
18.03	18.46	18.35	
16.93	18.37	18.24	
15.79	18.08	17.57	
15.69	17.67	16.82	pll skip
22.39	17.67	16.92	pop
21.11	18.3	17.94	
22.06	18.93	19.65	
17.4	18.72	20.19	
16.22	18.54	20.19	
19	18.32	19.17	
18.17	18.24	18.19	
18.08	18.28	17.88	
18.03	18.28	18.09	
19.59	18.54	18.42	
18.78	18.84	18.34	
15.61	18.84	18.3	
16.69	18.31	17.83	
16.84	17.88	17.44	
18.7	17.79	17.41	
18.77	17.93	17.41	
15.39	17.87	17.41	
16.3	17.6	17.28	
18.29	17.61	17.76	
21.92	17.76	17.79	
18.31	17.79	17.63	
17.78	17.61	18.13	
16.14	17.34	18.13	
19.77	17.76	18.62	
18.78	17.97	18.29	
16.57	17.94	17.71	
17.52	17.82	17.62	
22.02	18.14	18.69	
16.85	18.21	17.72	
15.95	18.19	16.98	
15.9	17.96	16.77	
18.32	17.6	17.04	
18.13	17.58	16.98	
22.36	18	17.47	
15.47	17.98	17.45	
21.16	18.12	19.2	
15.63	17.81	18.31	
18.74	18.02	18.51	
18.32	18.1	17.56	
22.52	18.14	19.41	
16.94	18.15	18	pll skip
14.68	18.1	18	
19	18.41	18.09	
19.83	18.56	18.59	
20.05	18.75	18.59	
19.41	18.45	19.41	
17.54	18.66	19.41	
13.84	18.01	18.93	
18.34	18.29	18.43	
19.06	18.32	18.31	
16.07	18.09	17.32	
19.5	18.04	17.82	
16.66	18.01	18.02	
17.14	18.26	17.62	
18.73	18.23	17.51	
15.28	17.77	17.51	
21.17	17.77	17.51	
20.2	17.85	18.69	
20.45	18.14	19.79	
16.81	18.3	19.15	
18.87	18.35	19.84	
21.45	18.56	19.84	
18.18	18.77	19.17	
16.28	18.45	17.95	
24.24	18.93	19.5	double pop and N perm
17.92	19.01	19.18	
18.06	18.94	18.05	
17.76	19.09	17.91	
17.02	18.67	17.91	
18.41	18.49	17.91	
14.44	18.08	17.61	
15.31	17.93	16.7	
16.56	17.7	16.3	
16.75	17.23	16.21	
15.15	16.92	15.67	
19.61	17.26	16.21	
18.48	17.14	17.26	
17.63	17.11	17.62	
19.7	17.27	18.57	
20.24	17.46	19.26	lol i yawned xD
18.33	17.59	18.84	
16	17.35	18.55	
18.85	17.72	18.96	
21.1	18.22	19.14	
18.32	18.39	18.5	pop
18.24	18.54	18.47	
16.99	18.64	18.47	
15.45	18.28	17.85	
16.45	18.08	17.23	
16.79	17.99	16.74	
17.7	17.79	16.74	
18.08	17.58	16.98	
19.42	17.68	17.52	
19.68	18.05	18.4	
16.7	17.84	18.4	
22.02	17.84	19.06	
17.99	17.8	19.03	
19.05	17.88	18.91	
17.84	17.97	18.29	
20.6	18.38	19.21	
15.88	18.38	18.29	
17.86	18.49	18.25	
20.65	18.79	18.77	
18.57	18.84	19.01	
17.26	18.62	17.9	
20.5	18.7	18.98	
16.42	18.67	18.78	
17.39	18.35	17.74	
18.75	18.42	17.8	
17.06	18.23	17.73	
16.17	18.06	16.96	
18.24	17.82	17.56	
16.35	17.84	17.22	
18.23	17.88	17.21
```




Question, are others just waiting for the 11th or am I the only one crazy enough to be seriously trying for this? XD haha


----------



## Krag (Jul 8, 2011)

janelle said:


> Question, are others just waiting for the 11th or am I the only one crazy enough to be seriously trying for this? XD haha



I have also started bu i am way behind only 877 solves in 5 days.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 8, 2011)

I am only at 300 because I am going to really start going at the 11th. I am doing 100 solves per day, and working my way up to the 334 solves I need to do daily, by the 11th. I'm doing this mainly for MIT fall, which it looks like I can go to! 

EDIT:
I'll fill them in as I complete them.

Cubes Completed/ Average: 
*100/22.04
200/21.59
300/21.52 
400/21.11
500/20.92
1,000/
1,500/
2,000/
2,500/
3,000/
4,000/
5,000/
7,500/
10,000/*


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm out.
I started yesterday and I going to do 500 per session and two sessions every three days. Yesterday on solve ~470 I accidentally closed the window when I was switching the music. I just said "meh, I'll just start over tomorrow", but the same thing happened today. I was past 400 solves, which I lost again, and now I'm reaaally frusterated. I can't handle this so I'm not going to finish this.


----------



## JyH (Jul 9, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I'm reaaally *frusterared*.


 
I can tell.


----------



## janelle (Jul 9, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I'm out.
> I started yesterday and I going to do 500 per session and two sessions every three days. Yesterday on solve ~470 I accidentally closed the window when I was switching the music. I just said "meh, I'll just start over tomorrow", but the same thing happened today. I was past 400 solves, which I lost again, and now I'm reaaally frusterated. I can't handle this so I'm not going to finish this.


 
What timer are you using that doesn't save your times after closing the window? 
But yeah that's why after every 100 solves or so I copy my times into excel to have a backup.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2011)

janelle said:


> What timer are you using that doesn't save your times after closing the window?
> But yeah that's why after every 100 solves or so I copy my times into excel to have a backup.


qqtimer, and I was gonna do the same after every 500.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 9, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> qqtimer, and I was gonna do the same after every 500.


 
Sarah, don't worry about the lost times! It's not like we might believe that you faked them or didn't do all 10,000 or anything silly like that. Just do the rest of the times and average those. We'll still know that you did 10,000. I don't think very many people really care what anyone's average time is going to be in this event. The mere fact that people are doing 10,000 solves in one month is amazing to most of us!

Stay in the race, don't give up!


----------



## qqwref (Jul 9, 2011)

You know what - I'll work on editing the "secret" version of qqtimer so it will store a large number of times (more than the ~500ish it keeps now). Should be up and working by the 11th.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm really behind. :3 I did the same as Sarah and had ~500 in qqtimer and my computer overheated and shut down. :/


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 9, 2011)

qqwref said:


> You know what - I'll work on editing the "secret" version of qqtimer so it will store a large number of times (more than the ~500ish it keeps now). Should be up and working by the 11th.


 
You should have an "import scramble" feature.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I've been considering it, but the user interface decisions are pretty thorny. Like, if you switch to a new puzzle, should the remaining scrambles keep being used, or should it start generating new scrambles? (And if it makes new scrambles, if you switch back to the old puzzle, should you continue the imported scrambles?) (And if it keeps using the scrambles, how would you tell the program you want to do something else?) Should it keep count on the imported scrambles between sessions (which would require storing the entire list of scrambles in a cookie or something)? And so on.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 9, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> You should have an "import scramble" feature.


Wouldn't that allow people to easily cheat when filming an average on video?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 9, 2011)

If you switch puzzles I'd say an alert() should appear asking if they want to switch to the new puzzle and have the imported scrambles dropped. If they do, drop the scrambles, new puzzle. If not, don't let them change puzzles.

Different scrambles other than imported? -->Button "Back to qqtimer generated scrambles?"


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Wouldn't that allow people to easily cheat when filming an average on video?


 
theres ways to cheat now


----------



## qqwref (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, no import scrambles (for now!?) but I did modify the version at http://mzrg.com/miniSites/scramblers/qqtimer.htm to keep track of a much larger number of times. If there are too many for one cookie, the session data will spill over into more than one. This one shouldn't delete your times when you close the window, just don't clear your cookies.

If you're going to actually be doing large numbers of times in it, you'll probably want to use Chrome - JavaScript runs really quickly in that browser.


----------



## janelle (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm at 2700 now. My times deleted off CCT again but I had it copy into excel so it's fine 
Looking forward to see who joins today


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 11, 2011)

.5% done.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 12, 2011)

400 down, 9,600 to go


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 12, 2011)

1000 done...I may just change my goal to getting 5000 done by Nationals...


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 12, 2011)

I think I'm the first person to finish. Well, kinda...
session avg: DNF (σ = 13.25)
number of times:


Spoiler



21/23


rawr


----------



## aaronb (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm at 642, and I'm already sick of it.  I'd be happy with 5,000 by August 11th, but 10,000 is still my goal.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 13, 2011)

Did 666 yesterday, and ~200 today, but accidentally deleted the session, so I only have about 75 recorded. At least I'm still on track for 10,000.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Did 666 yesterday, and ~200 today, but accidentally deleted the session, so I only have about 75 recorded. At least I'm still on track for 10,000.


 
OMG UR 1000 POHST!!!!1111one!!!!1!111!one!!!!111!!1!eleven!!!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 13, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> OMG UR 1000 POHST!!!!1111one!!!!1!111!one!!!!111!!1!eleven!!!


 
Nice, I saw I was close yesterday, but didn't realize I had 1K. Awesome stuff.


----------



## janelle (Jul 15, 2011)

At 3650 now. I'm a little behind my schedule but not too much. 


Spoiler



Random: My times have been deleted off CCT four times now XD


----------



## timeless (Jul 17, 2011)

lol ill do this when i have the time


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm at 815. Also I'm not using the scrambles, just random ones, because it probably wont make a difference.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm way off, at 690. I think my goal will just be 5,000.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 18, 2011)

lol I got lazy days ago...


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck to all those competing! I'm still following this race with great interest!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 18, 2011)

I lost a bunch of the times. Around ~890z


----------



## janelle (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm at 4300 now. I've been lazy the past few days and now I'm regretting it XD I have to do about 410 solves each day now instead of 350ish. I'm aiming to be done on August 2 since I started July 2.


----------



## aaronb (Jul 19, 2011)

I did the math, and I need to do 385 a day to be done by the 11th. (Only about 700 done) For some reason I got a boost of confidence, by that number, figuring it'd be way higher....I'm back in it.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 19, 2011)

So a couple days ago I decided to become a good 3x3-er. I know I won't get anywhere close to 10,000, but we'll see how much I do get done.


----------



## janelle (Jul 21, 2011)

5000 now  Finally halfway done. I'm still a little behind schedule but not too much.



Spoiler



I've spent 1 day 1 hour 14 minutes 30.8 seconds of just solving.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 27, 2011)

How are you guys doing? We're about halfway done with the month (if you started on the 11th), so you should be around 5000 solves by now.

If you've done more than 1000ish solves by the end of the month, but haven't actually completed the average, list your numbers and I'll put you down anyway as a partial result. This is a really tough marathon, and I commend anyone who has the guts and patience to do most or even all of it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2011)

eep...I'm only on 50 ._.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 27, 2011)

qqwref said:


> This is a really tough marathon, and I commend anyone who has the guts and patience to do most or even all of it.



Agreed! Purely from the viewpoint of a spectator to this marathon, I can assure those competing that there are those of us who are _incredibly_ impressed at you all competing. I for one can't wait to see how many people make it to the 10,000 mark, whether the completers have lost chunks of solve times or not! Just doing 10,000 solves in one month is incredibly impressive, and deserves a lot of recognition!


----------



## janelle (Jul 30, 2011)

8400 now.
Yeah I'm pretty behind now. That's 500+ solves per day which I most likely won't be able to do so I'll probably have to take an extra day or two to actually finish, unless someone has a problem with me getting more than a month then I'll just post however many I actually finish on the 2nd.

<3 Scramble #6373
L D2 B2 U L' R U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D B U2 B' U' R' D' B' D2 U' L' U2 R F
9.03 <--- First sub10 
Reconstruction:


Spoiler



y' z' U2 R U' x' U z' <--- Cross on left 
R U' R' 
L' U2 L2 U L' 
y' R U' R' 
U2 f R U R' U' f' <U2 f sexy move f'>
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 <H + U2> 

But a better way would have been F U R U' R' F' for OLL then H perm without AUF. <-- Thanks Meep


----------



## Jostle (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm, I want to do this, probably should've started earlier in that case...


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll do this next month :O


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm on 1045. Best stuff:

Single: 9.56
Avg5: 11.89
Avg12: 13.52
Mo100: 14.91

Interquartile mean of 1045: 15.51

lol speedsolving doesn't know that "interquartile" is a word because there is a red squiggle under it.


----------



## janelle (Aug 3, 2011)

I finished 9300 for my one month with an average of 17.90. No one seems to have a problem with me continuing, since it doesn't really end until the 11th, so I'll go ahead and finish this off. Or you guys can go ahead and put me down for this if you want to


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope, keep going, you have about another week


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can I please see your stats when you're done, janelle?
I'd like to do stuff with it.


----------



## janelle (Aug 3, 2011)

Sure thing. I'll attach the excel file I have all my times copied onto when I finish


----------



## janelle (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry for double posting

I'm finally done  
Average: 17.87
Sum of all times: 178659.03 = 2 days 1 hour 37 minutes 39.03 seconds

Excel file with all the times

About the Excel file:


Spoiler



NL basically means that I didn't have a skip, not that it wasn't easy.
In the beginning I was saying coll pll skip when it should have been epll skip. 
Accidental xcross means I didn't plan the xcross, it just happened. 
lolcross means that it was an easy cross. 
I'm pretty sure I noted all the skips I had. 
There's no DNF because if I popped or screwed up I redid the scramble and I didn't count +2s either since that's what I normally do.



I'll edit this with more stuff later.

Best Single: 9.03


Spoiler



<3 Scramble #6373
L D2 B2 U L' R U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D B U2 B' U' R' D' B' D2 U' L' U2 R F
9.03 <--- First sub10 
Reconstruction:
y' z' U2 R U' x' U z' <--- Cross on left 
R U' R' 
L' U2 L2 U L' 
y' R U' R' 
U2 f R U R' U' f' <U2 f sexy move f'>
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 U2 <H + U2> 

But a better way would have been F U R U' R' F' for OLL then H perm without AUF. <-- Thanks Meep 


Best Ao5: 13.80


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	14.06	L' U' L' U' D' F' U D L D R2 D2 F L2 B D F' L' B2 L2 B2 L2 D F U2
2.	(11.47)	U L U2 R' D' U' F D' R2 F' B' L B2 R F' D2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 F B L2 U'	lolcross + pll skip
3.	12.10	U' D B' D U B D U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L R2 F2 B2 D2 F D' L2 F2 D'	pll skip
4.	(16.98)	R L2 B D L2 F2 D' U L2 U F' B R' D' R F2 D U F' B2 R2 D' F' L2 R2
5.	15.24	R L F' R2 F L2 F D' B L' F' U' L2 R' B2 U' R B' U B' U2 L F2 R' L'
Solves 9881-9885



Best Ao12: 15.11


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	15.26	R F' L' B' R B2 U' R D' L2 B' R2 U L D' U L2 U' F B R B' U D' F
2.	16.13	D2 R' L' F L2 R D' B2 R' L' F B D L' B2 L2 B' F U F2 L F2 U2 D F
3.	16.35	R2 D U2 R' L B' U' D' L2 U' L D' F D R2 F L D' L D L' U' D2 R' F
4.	15.20	D B2 F' L2 B' R' U B' R' B2 R D2 R U2 R2 U' B2 D' U' L R' U' D L F2
5.	(13.68)	D' R U' D2 F2 D U' L2 R' D U' B U2 B F2 R2 F R B2 U L' D' U2 R F	NL 
6.	13.72	F2 B R2 D R B2 R' L' F' L' F' U L' D F' L' B2 L B' R2 L F' D2 L R	NL 
7.	16.08	D' U' L' U' B U L2 F D' L' D F' B' R' D' R D' L2 R' D F2 D' F L F
8.	15.68	U R U2 L' U2 R' F2 B2 L' U F2 B2 D F B' D U L' R B2 F D B' F' U'
9.	13.97	D' B U2 B' D F2 L B2 D' F2 U2 D' R D F D' B' F D U2 L U B' R' U2	NL 
10.	14.08	B2 R D2 B U F2 L' U2 B F' R D2 F D R B2 U L' U2 L U L2 F2 B R	NL 
11.	14.58	R' L2 B' F2 U' L R' B D B F' D2 F2 L B' F D' U B2 R2 B' R L' F2 U'
12.	(17.96)	U2 F' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 U2 L R' F' B' D F' L R F' U D R' F' L D R2 L'
Solves 6057-6068



Video with last AO12


Spoiler


----------



## ams (Aug 5, 2011)

i did 50 consecutively and it took me 23 minutes flat. so its not that long when you think about it... to do 200 solves would be about an hour and a half and thats for fun, and mostly better to whatever you do for an hour and a half elsewhere


----------



## qqwref (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice, we have our first finisher!


----------



## choza244 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, I think she will be the only one to finish. Congratz Janelle.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, janelle - congratulations! Very impressive!


----------



## nickvu2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hell yeah! Way to go, Janelle! SCS represent


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah Janelle! Congratulations, that is an _awesome_ achievement! :tu :tu


----------



## Brest (Aug 6, 2011)

That is EPIC Janelle! :tu I find it hard to comprehend...

*wonders who else will get there*


----------



## janelle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone  So glad to be done with this  But I'm so happy that I actually finish this even though I went a little over a month. I blame that on me getting sick for like the last week 
Is anyone going to be seriously trying this next month? Or is anyone else trying this now? I wish you luck 

I guess I'm at the stage where plain practice doesn't help too much. Or just the fact I'm a slow improver XD After 10,000 solves I've shaved about only about a second from my time. But during this month I didn't learn any new algs or any new techniques so that could be a reason 

Average Differences: 


Spoiler



first ao100 18.5175
last ao100 17.433
= *1.0845*
first ao5 16.958
last ao5 17.054 *I was recording so that kinda made me nervous and mess up XD
=*-0.096*
first ao12 17.47
last ao12 16.86 *I was recording so that kinda made me nervous and mess up XD
=*0.61*
first ao1000 18.59182
last ao1000 17.5397
=*1.05212*
first ao5000 18.174146
last ao5000 17.56127
=*0.612876*


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

I will do it next month for sure.


----------



## coulenez (Aug 12, 2011)

I think I'll do it too. I spent +3 months learning ZBF2L and COLL, And I am now using them since this month.
(Btw my average is about 17 now)


----------



## qqwref (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, this thing is over. 

*janelle* wins Month 1! 


Month 2 starts now. I don't think I need to provide scrambles...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

Let me calculate... one month, like 30 days... so 10000/30 is 333.
WHAT. 333 solves a day? Might have calculated wrong.
Either way I'll give it a go.
edit: first 73 solves... I'm using KCLL here; throughout the average of 10000 I want to get used to it. 

15.59, 14.92, DNF(5.19), 14.71, 15.47, 17.70, 15.66, 15.23, 15.41, 16.29, 13.39, 13.84, 15.78, 14.53, 14.72, 14.63, 12.55, 13.41, 12.49, 13.80, 13.27, 14.16, 14.44, 13.53, 14.39, 15.43, 17.22, 16.10, 13.43, 14.83, 13.34, 16.27, 14.58, 13.17, 13.31, 15.40, 12.78, 17.42, 16.14, 17.20, 15.52, 17.15, 13.52, 15.26, 15.79, 14.48, 14.18, 16.20, 16.93, 15.54, 17.72, 16.91, 20.38, 15.11, 14.14, 13.73, 14.08, 14.63, 15.43, 17.07, 14.38, 14.51, 16.26, 15.05, 17.21, 14.80, 15.61, 14.01, 13.20, 18.23, 15.38, 14.84, 14.54


----------



## janelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Woo I won  that was so unexpected  haha 



5BLD said:


> Let me calculate... one month, like 30 days... so 10000/30 is 333.
> WHAT. 333 solves a day? Might have calculated wrong.



That's right. I would round that up to 350 to give a little cushion for if/when you get lazy. Plus the fact I didn't like stopping at a weird number. 
Good luck to you and anyone else who's trying  がんばって
I'll probably not take this as seriously as last month so I can practice other events for VOS. So don't expect me to make it to 10000 this month


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

OK. Although it's evening already here. I will probably do just a hundred and fifty, then tomorrow do loads. Then I will do 350 a day...


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 12, 2011)

Dayum..... what with school starting in 10 days I probably won't get far..... I just have to try my hardest then! I don't really expect to get over 5000, though.


----------



## CRO (Aug 12, 2011)

Just did first AO100 with an average of 23.46. Probably won't do 10k, but still... 

Btw, how do you save results? excel?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, I'm on mac, and I've written a small program to save my times to a text file. Then next time, I go on qqtimer and my program can re-input all the times.

It can also type all the times into excel.

If you're on mac and would like the code (AppleScript  sooo much easier than java for me), PM me and I'll send it to you...


Otherwise... I'm sure you could write a windows program to input everything into excel..:


----------



## CRO (Aug 12, 2011)

5BLD said:


> Well, I'm on mac, and I've written a small program to save my times to a text file. Then next time, I go on qqtimer and my program can re-input all the times.
> 
> It can also type all the times into excel.
> 
> ...


 
No can do.. unfortunately..

I'll just copy my times from qqtimer to a .txt file until I find something better..


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

You're not on mac either?
Sorry, I can't help you then.

I tell you what. You can input them into a text file, send them to me, and I'll get my program to input the times and calculate the averages...


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 12, 2011)

First off congrats to Janelle! So awesome! As to everyone else who competed in round 1, go ahead and post your final numbers! Even if you didn't make it to 10,000 we still want to see how far everyone got!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> First off congrats to Janelle! So awesome! As to everyone else who competed in round 1, go ahead and post your final numbers! Even if you didn't make it to 10,000 we still want to see how far everyone got!


 
600 
I stopped caring after a few days.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 12, 2011)

1364 solves, interquartile mean of 15.51 -.-

best stuff:

single: 9.54
avg5: 11.89
avg12: 13.52
mo100: 14.91

everything:



Spoiler



1364	11-Aug-2011 22:25:07	00:15.27 U' B2 R2 D R2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U' B' D' R L D2 U F2 R' B2 R' U'
1363	11-Aug-2011 22:20:52	00:15.35 R2 D' U2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B R' F D2 B D R2 U' B' D2 U'
1362	11-Aug-2011 22:20:17	00:16.96 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 D B D F2 U' B' D2 L' U2 R' F U2
1361	11-Aug-2011 22:19:39	00:16.08 F2 D B2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R D' U2 R2 F R B U F2
1360	11-Aug-2011 22:19:03	00:15.44 R2 B2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' R' D' B2 D2 R B U' R' B' U'
1359	11-Aug-2011 22:18:34	00:14.08 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 B U' F R D F2 L D L' D2 U'
1358	11-Aug-2011 22:18:07	00:10.21 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F' L F2 D R2 B' F R' U' R U
1357	11-Aug-2011 22:17:15	00:13.73 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 U2 R2 F' L' D' F' U' R U2 B2 F L D2
1356	11-Aug-2011 22:16:43	00:14.74 B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F' L' D F2 R2 F R B R2 B U2
1355	11-Aug-2011 22:16:03	00:19.01 B2 D F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B' F U F2 L D' U R' L2 U2
1354	11-Aug-2011 22:15:25	00:13.97 D2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 D' U2 R' L' D' L2 F' R' F2 U2 B D'
1353	11-Aug-2011 22:15:00	00:12.31 U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 L' F' U R U2 F L U' F2 L
1352	11-Aug-2011 22:14:30	00:12.64 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U B2 D' L' D B2 U' R F D B D' F2 U2
1351	11-Aug-2011 22:13:48	00:12.12 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U B' L2 D L2 U L' U F' U R' D' U'
1350	11-Aug-2011 22:13:07	00:14.37 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 F U B2 D L B R L' D
1349	11-Aug-2011 22:12:37	00:15.32 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L' D2 F D B F U R' L2 D U
1348	11-Aug-2011 22:12:05	00:14.98 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 L2 B L D R' L D2 U2
1347	11-Aug-2011 22:11:31	00:15.03 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 D' F2 L D' U F' D R2 L D F2 R2 U'
1346	11-Aug-2011 22:10:51	00:15.43 L2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R B F U' R2 D L' B' U F' R2
1345	11-Aug-2011 22:10:16	00:11.47 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' U F' D2 U' B' R L F U' R2 B U
1344	11-Aug-2011 22:06:10	00:12.27 D2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R' F' D' R U B2 D L D2 L2 D'
1343	11-Aug-2011 22:05:35	00:19.03 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R' F U2 L U2 B' R D' R2 U
1342	11-Aug-2011 22:05:00	00:16.65 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 D U' B U' R2 U2 F2 R' D U F' U
1341	11-Aug-2011 22:04:17	00:20.41 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 R' D' F D2 U F2 L F R
1340	11-Aug-2011 22:03:40	00:15.25 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F' D' B2 R2 U R' B' D' R L' U'
1339	11-Aug-2011 22:03:12	00:10.60 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' F R2 U2 L2 B' D' L U' F2 U'
1338	11-Aug-2011 22:02:40	00:12.59 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B F' R2 F' D' L D2 B R' U2
1337	11-Aug-2011 22:01:33	00:17.69 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F U B R2 U B' L2 D R' D' U
1336	11-Aug-2011 22:00:50	00:12.28 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R' U2 L D' B' R' L2 U2 B' R U
1335	11-Aug-2011 22:00:20	00:12.56 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R' D' L U L2 B' F2 R B' L2
1334	11-Aug-2011 21:59:24	00:16.45 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R D B2 R' B2 F R F' R2
1333	11-Aug-2011 21:58:47	00:16.28 U' R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U' B' R' D U L' U' R D' U2 F
1332	11-Aug-2011 21:58:13	00:15.19 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D2 L2 U' B L2 D' U F' U' L' U' L2 D
1331	11-Aug-2011 21:57:39	00:17.20 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F B2 L B U B' D L' F2 L D2
1330	11-Aug-2011 21:57:01	00:19.64 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 D U2 F2 U' L' D2 F' L' D' B' L2 F' R' U
1329	11-Aug-2011 21:56:30	00:12.24 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' L U B R' B R2 D2 L2 F' L' U'
1328	11-Aug-2011 21:55:49	00:19.56 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U B' U L2 B F2 D F D R2 L'
1327	11-Aug-2011 21:55:16	00:13.64 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' R' D2 U' B R' F2 R D R B'
1326	11-Aug-2011 21:54:44	00:15.67 U R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L' D' B2 D' F R F U2
1325	11-Aug-2011 21:54:03	00:19.44 D R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L2 U' B' D R U2 B' F2 U R D2 L'
1324	11-Aug-2011 21:53:12	00:12.28 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' L R2 B D R2 L B' D B R2 U'
1323	11-Aug-2011 21:52:45	00:10.96 F2 D B2 L2 D U L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L D2 F2 L B' R2 U2 F U' L U'
1322	11-Aug-2011 21:52:09	00:15.45 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 F' D L B2 U' F2 L U B F2 U'
1321	11-Aug-2011 21:51:32	00:17.10 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 D R' B' D' F2 D2 F' R D' B2 R D
1320	11-Aug-2011 21:50:57	00:14.03 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 B L' D2 L' U F L2 B2 U B2
1319	11-Aug-2011 21:50:24	00:14.52 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' U' R2 B D L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2
1318	11-Aug-2011 21:49:46	00:16.96 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' U' R' B2 F2 D' R F2 L2 B R D2
1317	11-Aug-2011 21:49:16	00:14.35 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 R' B U' B' D B' F' D2
1316	11-Aug-2011 21:48:42	00:15.33 F2 D U B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D R' D F L F R' D L2 F' R U'
1315	11-Aug-2011 21:48:12	00:13.03 R2 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 D' R2 D F2 R B' R L U2 B D R F' L U
1314	11-Aug-2011 21:47:38	00:12.28 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D L U' F' L D2 R' U F' R2 B'
1313	11-Aug-2011 21:47:04	00:14.41 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F' D' R' F2 R' B' F' U2 F' D
1312	11-Aug-2011 21:46:26	00:15.16 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' F' B2 U2 L U2 L2 B' L' D'
1311	11-Aug-2011 21:45:53	00:17.78 U B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 L U' F2 U2 B' R2 L' F' L U'
1310	11-Aug-2011 21:45:09	00:17.33 L2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D U F D L' F' U F U' B' R2
1309	11-Aug-2011 21:44:34	00:18.69 L2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U B' U B' U2 R' U2 L B' R F2
1308	11-Aug-2011 21:44:04	00:13.56 D B2 R2 U B2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' F' D2 B' R' B' L B2 U2 R U2
1307	11-Aug-2011 21:43:18	00:16.90 U' R2 L2 U B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D L' F D2 R U' R2 B' D' U2 L2
1306	11-Aug-2011 21:42:42	00:16.24 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' F L D' F' R' D' L F2 L' U'
1305	11-Aug-2011 21:42:01	00:14.51 U F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 U R2 B' R2 B R' B D' L B D B'
1304	11-Aug-2011 21:41:23	00:14.98 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F R' D' L U' B' R2 F2 D R2
1303	11-Aug-2011 21:40:48	00:16.00 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B R' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L U
1302	10-Aug-2011 00:37:11	00:21.43 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D U L2 F2 D' F D B' U2 R' L' F D' B2 R'
1301	10-Aug-2011 00:33:58	00:16.93 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 U F R D' B' D' U2 R2 B' L' U' L'
1300	09-Aug-2011 21:19:59	00:17.64 L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B D' F2 L F' L2 D L' F2 D' U
1299	09-Aug-2011 21:19:20	00:16.34 U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' B R2 L D' L D2 B2 R D2 L' U2
1298	09-Aug-2011 21:17:57	00:14.94 F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 F' B2 D L2 F' L F U' R D2
1297	09-Aug-2011 21:17:26	00:14.75 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D2 U2 B' F' R B U' R2 F L F U'
1296	09-Aug-2011 21:16:35	00:18.54 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' F2 R' B' R' D L' B' L' D2 U2
1295	09-Aug-2011 21:15:55	00:19.65 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B L D' F' U R' L2 U R2 B2 U'
1294	09-Aug-2011 21:15:20	00:18.64 D2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B R D' F' U F' L2 B2 D' L' F
1293	09-Aug-2011 21:14:45	00:14.71 D F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L' D F U' L2 F L B R' F U'
1292	09-Aug-2011 21:13:23	00:14.07 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' D' F2 D' F' R' D' U' R2 B D2
1291	09-Aug-2011 21:10:53	00:10.94 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 F D2 L U2 F' D B2 D U' L' U2
1290	09-Aug-2011 21:09:59	00:15.14 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 U R F R L2 D2 F' U B' R' F D2
1289	09-Aug-2011 21:09:09	00:22.69 D' R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' L' D B' L2 U' F' L2 F2 R U
1288	09-Aug-2011 21:08:25	00:11.14 D' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D' U' B' R' U2 R U F' R D2 R U2
1287	09-Aug-2011 21:07:34	00:17.03 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 U R' B F2 R2 U L U' R' F L2
1286	09-Aug-2011 21:06:58	00:15.64 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L B D R' D' R' B2 D2 L2 F
1285	09-Aug-2011 21:06:28	00:12.81 L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' R D2 F2 U' R F' D B D F2 U
1284	09-Aug-2011 21:05:52	00:14.29 U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 U R2 U L2 U R' U' L' U2 F D F R2 D2
1283	09-Aug-2011 21:05:07	00:13.85 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' U' B L D2 F2 L F' R2 U L2 F' U'
1282	09-Aug-2011 21:04:32	00:18.22 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 L2 F L' D' R2 F D2 R2 D L D' U'
1281	09-Aug-2011 21:02:35	00:14.11 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 D B D B L F' L F R2 L' B' D
1280	09-Aug-2011 21:00:49	00:17.03 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F D' F2 R D' R' L2 F R2 L2 D'
1279	09-Aug-2011 20:59:51	00:17.84 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 U' B' R F2 D U L' U2 R' B' F U'
1278	09-Aug-2011 20:58:52	00:15.73 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' D' R2 F' D B R2 F L' B'
1277	09-Aug-2011 20:58:12	00:14.82 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U R' F' R U B R' U' B D2 R U2
1276	09-Aug-2011 20:57:23	00:14.96 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B' U' R2 D2 L U' B R' B' R' U2
1275	09-Aug-2011 20:56:39	00:15.49 D L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L' D' F' D' B' D F' U2 R2
1274	09-Aug-2011 20:56:08	00:12.44 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' B' F2 D' R' D R' U2 B2 F U2
1273	09-Aug-2011 20:55:19	00:17.26 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F L D2 R' U' L U' B2 L2 U2
1272	09-Aug-2011 20:54:43	00:13.29 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U R B' R L B F' R2 B2 R' U L
1271	09-Aug-2011 20:54:08	00:15.35 U' L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D' U' R U F2 R' D' B' L B' R2 L'
1270	09-Aug-2011 20:53:28	00:19.62 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D R' D B U L F' R2 L' D U2
1269	09-Aug-2011 20:52:53	00:14.71 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' B' F U' L' F' R2 D2 U' R'
1268	09-Aug-2011 20:52:17	00:16.04 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 U B' D2 R F D2 R2 F2 U' L F' U
1267	09-Aug-2011 20:51:47	00:12.63 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U F2 D' R2 B' L2 B R' U2 R' B U B2 U
1266	09-Aug-2011 20:51:12	00:12.70 D R2 F2 U R2 D B2 D' B2 D U' L' U F2 D' R D' R' U2 B D
1265	09-Aug-2011 20:50:34	00:17.83 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F' L U R F2 R B' R F L'
1264	09-Aug-2011 20:50:02	00:16.24 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U L B2 R' U B2 F L B' D R' L
1263	09-Aug-2011 20:49:28	00:15.60 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 U B' U F' R' U' R' U2
1262	09-Aug-2011 20:48:59	00:14.09 F2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B L2 B' U B' D' B2 D2 R' D'
1261	09-Aug-2011 20:48:22	00:16.31 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 L' R2 B' D U' F2 R L' B' U
1260	09-Aug-2011 20:47:42	00:19.30 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 D' U' B' U' F U' L B' R' B' L F2 U2
1259	09-Aug-2011 20:47:06	00:14.36 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U L2 D' U' F' U2 B U B2 L' D' F R' F2 U'
1258	09-Aug-2011 20:46:34	00:13.37 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' D B2 F' D' R2 L2 B' R F' L2
1257	09-Aug-2011 20:45:58	00:16.06 U' F2 U' F2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L' F' L' F L B' D' U2 L' D' U2
1256	09-Aug-2011 20:45:24	00:15.55 D2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 U F' U' F2 D' R' L' F R2 B'
1255	09-Aug-2011 20:44:46	00:19.00 D L2 U L2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 R U' L' U2 F2 R2 B R2 D F U'
1254	09-Aug-2011 20:44:10	00:19.76 D' R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D F R L D' B R' F L2 B2 L'
1253	09-Aug-2011 20:43:35	00:14.85 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D F D' B2 R2 L F' R B' F2 D L D'
1252	09-Aug-2011 20:42:55	00:15.69 L2 U B2 D B2 U B2 L2 D F2 D' R' D' F U2 L2 F' U' R U2 B
1251	09-Aug-2011 20:42:22	00:15.36 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R' F D2 B R2 U B L2 D F
1250	09-Aug-2011 20:41:44	00:13.87 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U F U' L2 D L' B' U' R2 D' U2 R'
1249	09-Aug-2011 20:41:09	00:17.05 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U L2 F' R' D' U' L' D L F2 R L' D'
1248	09-Aug-2011 20:40:36	00:13.50 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D B2 L' B U' B' F' L F' U' L D2 U'
1247	09-Aug-2011 00:13:01	00:18.68 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D U L2 B U R2 F U' R U F2 D' R
1246	09-Aug-2011 00:12:02	00:14.76 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R' L' F' U B2 L' B' F2 L F
1245	09-Aug-2011 00:11:24	00:18.38 R2 U F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 L B' U' F D B' F R' L2 F' D
1244	09-Aug-2011 00:10:51	00:15.72 B2 U' L2 D R2 D U L2 U' L2 F2 R D' L' U R' L2 B' D2 B2 R U
1243	09-Aug-2011 00:10:06	00:16.97 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U R' U B D R2 U B D F' D' U2
1242	09-Aug-2011 00:09:30	00:18.92 B2 D L2 D F2 U R2 L2 U R2 U' L' D B U F2 L B2 R2 F' L' U
1241	09-Aug-2011 00:08:53	00:12.43 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L F' L' B' U R D2 L D
1240	09-Aug-2011 00:08:05	00:15.78 B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 R' B' D B' F2 D2 B' R' L F2
1239	09-Aug-2011 00:07:30	00:15.44 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' F2 D L D' F R U2 L2 B2
1238	09-Aug-2011 00:06:31	00:17.83 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D' U R' B' L2 B R2 U B D2 B2 L' D2
1237	09-Aug-2011 00:05:58	00:18.95 B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B F2 L2 U' L F2 R F2 D2 U'
1236	09-Aug-2011 00:05:18	00:19.25 D B2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 B U2 B' U R' B' U2 B2 F' R2 U'
1235	09-Aug-2011 00:04:44	00:14.95 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' D B' D2 F2 R' U' L' F' D'
1234	09-Aug-2011 00:04:13	00:14.04 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 B' R L D U2 L2 B' D2 F U
1233	09-Aug-2011 00:03:40	00:17.70 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U B L2 U' F' D' U L D' U2 R' U'
1232	09-Aug-2011 00:03:13	00:14.46 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 R' B' U' F D B L2 B' F U2
1231	09-Aug-2011 00:02:37	00:16.59 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L' D2 F D2 L U' L B2 R' B2 U
1230	09-Aug-2011 00:01:46	00:22.00 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 R F' U R B2 L2 F2 R2 U
1229	09-Aug-2011 00:01:19	00:13.36 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 L F' D L B' U F2 L D F D2
1228	09-Aug-2011 00:00:44	00:16.38 R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 U F' D L F2 L2 U' R F' R2 L'
1227	09-Aug-2011 00:00:08	00:17.28 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U R L' F' U2 L D L B' F2 D U'
1226	08-Aug-2011 23:59:40	00:14.63 D F2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R' D' F2 L2 U2 B U F' L' B' R
1225	08-Aug-2011 23:58:56	00:20.90 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 F2 U2 B' U R2 D' B L2 D2 R' L2 U'
1224	08-Aug-2011 23:35:42	00:17.51 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' R2 D F2 U L B2 F2 D' U'
1223	08-Aug-2011 23:34:57	00:15.73 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F D L2 U' R F' R2 D B2 F2 U2
1222	08-Aug-2011 23:34:23	00:14.47 B2 U B2 D U B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L F R2 L F2 U B' D2 U2 L D2
1221	08-Aug-2011 23:33:44	00:16.24 R2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D U' R' F D R D R F2 D F' D L'
1220	08-Aug-2011 23:33:01	00:20.26 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R F2 L B' D L2 D
1219	08-Aug-2011 23:32:24	00:14.78 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U F' L2 U' L U' B2 D' R F' R'
1218	08-Aug-2011 23:31:49	00:13.44 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 R' B F' L' D F L2 D' R' L' U2
1217	08-Aug-2011 19:51:37	00:12.25 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B F' R F' R2 L F D2 R2 L U
1216	08-Aug-2011 19:51:03	00:15.46 B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B R' B' D' F' D2 R' U2 R F D
1215	08-Aug-2011 19:50:27	00:15.68 F2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 F' R' D2 R2 B' F' L F U' B' U'
1214	08-Aug-2011 19:49:54	00:12.73 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R U' L2 F2 U L D R' D'
1213	08-Aug-2011 19:49:21	00:15.64 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F' U' R U' R D2 U' F L
1212	08-Aug-2011 19:48:47	00:13.29 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 L B2 D' R2 F' U' B2 R D F2 U'
1211	08-Aug-2011 19:48:11	00:13.28 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F D2 R2 U2 L D2 F2 L' F U' L'
1210	08-Aug-2011 19:47:42	00:14.82 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F' L B' D R2 F U2 R2 F L'
1209	08-Aug-2011 19:47:01	00:16.00 U L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 B2 R2 B D R2 B U' B L B' F D B'
1208	08-Aug-2011 19:46:29	00:16.76 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' L F U L2 F D R' L F U'
1207	08-Aug-2011 19:45:51	00:14.96 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D L' U R' B' L' D' B2 F' U L2 D'
1206	08-Aug-2011 19:45:13	00:16.35 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 L' B F2 L' D B L2 U2
1205	08-Aug-2011 18:49:03	00:13.37 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F' D2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F D' F2 U'
1204	08-Aug-2011 18:48:32	00:14.00 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U L B' R B2 U B' F2 U L' F U2
1203	08-Aug-2011 18:47:59	00:15.22 U L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F D2 F R2 F2 R D' R2 B' U'
1202	08-Aug-2011 18:47:24	00:18.54 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 R2 D' R U B2 D F' R2 B D2 R2 U2
1201	08-Aug-2011 18:46:56	00:10.05 R2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D' B' F2 U F L U2 L2 B' R' L2 U'
1200	08-Aug-2011 18:46:20	00:14.20 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U B L U F' D' L F' U R U
1199	08-Aug-2011 18:45:42	00:14.90 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 L' F U' B L2 B' R2 U2
1198	08-Aug-2011 18:42:25	00:16.35 D' R2 B2 D U2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' B D2 R2 D L' U' R B' U L' U2
1197	08-Aug-2011 18:41:53	00:13.91 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D L D2 R' B' F D' B R' B' L2 U2
1196	08-Aug-2011 18:41:14	00:13.62 L2 U B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' B R F' L2 B' U L B' F' D2
1195	08-Aug-2011 18:40:44	00:13.06 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' F' D U F R L' F' D2 R2 F' U'
1194	08-Aug-2011 18:39:59	00:21.96 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U2 B L D' L U2 F D' B F' L2 U'
1193	08-Aug-2011 18:39:25	00:14.26 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 R' B' L2 U2 R2 L F U' B' D2 U2
1192	08-Aug-2011 18:38:53	00:11.49 U' L2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' F' L' D' R2 F' U F' U L U'
1191	08-Aug-2011 18:38:22	00:13.93 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B F2 R' D R2 U B R U R'
1190	08-Aug-2011 18:37:48	00:15.09 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 U R2 U B U' F' L2 U R F2 D2 R' B2
1189	08-Aug-2011 18:37:17	00:13.57 D R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 D L2 B2 L' U2 B D F2 U' B L' U L'
1188	08-Aug-2011 18:36:53	00:11.91 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B R L' D' B F2 D2 R B' D'
1187	08-Aug-2011 18:36:03	00:17.74 D' L2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U L' D2 U2 B2 R2 L' U R2 F' R2 B
1186	06-Aug-2011 22:12:42	00:22.03 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 B R2 L B F' R2 U2
1185	06-Aug-2011 22:12:06	00:17.15 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' U B2 L2 D R2 U2 B' D L' F2 R' U2 B F2 L2 D' U2
1184	06-Aug-2011 22:11:15	00:14.75 F2 D B2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' L B' L' F' R' L' B2 D2 F2 D2
1183	06-Aug-2011 22:10:26	00:22.36 U' B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B R' U' R' B L2 D' R F U2 R
1182	06-Aug-2011 22:09:43	00:15.91	+2	B2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 F R2 L2 F2 D B F2 L B
1181	06-Aug-2011 22:09:04	00:15.76	+2	D' B2 L2 D' L2 D' U R2 F2 U' F' D L' D2 R F' R B' D' L
1180	06-Aug-2011 22:08:29	00:18.67 B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 L B D B' R' F L B' L2 D
1179	06-Aug-2011 22:07:48	00:19.21 U2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' F' L F2 R D L2 U2 L F' L' U'
1178	06-Aug-2011 22:07:11	00:17.52 U L2 D' B2 D L2 D' B2 U F2 U' F D' L D' R2 F L' B' D2 B'
1177	06-Aug-2011 22:06:34	00:16.57 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U B' R2 U' L' B' D2 R' B' D' F2 D
1176	06-Aug-2011 22:06:00	00:15.87 D2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 B U B' D' L' B U2 L2 F U
1175	06-Aug-2011 22:04:01	00:13.76 U L2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' R D F R' B' D2 F' U' R' F2
1174	06-Aug-2011 22:03:41	00:10.24 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D B' D U' B' F L2 B' R' F R2 U'
1173	06-Aug-2011 22:01:45	00:15.35 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B D B F2 R' L2 F' L B D2
1172	06-Aug-2011 21:57:25	00:19.66 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 R B' U B2 D L2 U2 B' R' L' U'
1171	06-Aug-2011 21:56:51	00:12.30 B2 U L2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F R' L' D R B' U2 F2 U2 F U2
1170	06-Aug-2011 21:56:15	00:12.77 D' L2 D F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U' L B' U2 R2 L2 B F' R' U2 F
1169	06-Aug-2011 21:55:36	00:16.34 U2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D L' F2 R' F D U' B L' F' D2 U2
1168	06-Aug-2011 21:54:34	00:14.86 L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 D' L F' L U' F U' F D' R' F2
1167	06-Aug-2011 21:54:01	00:11.96 U' L2 D L2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D L' F' R F2 R L2 F2 D' R F2 U'
1166	06-Aug-2011 21:53:23	00:16.36 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 L' B' D2 U L2 B' D2 U2 B R2 L'
1165	06-Aug-2011 21:26:52	00:18.09 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 B L F R2 B U2 R2 U R L'
1164	06-Aug-2011 21:26:18	00:16.88 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L U' B2 R B L D R2 L2 F L2
1163	06-Aug-2011 21:25:37	00:15.03 U L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 U B' R F2 D2 L2 D R' D'
1162	06-Aug-2011 21:25:05	00:11.31 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' U B R2 B R F' D2 R' D'
1161	06-Aug-2011 21:24:25	00:17.19 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 B D2 B' D2 U2 R L2 B D B2
1160	06-Aug-2011 21:23:51	00:14.95 U L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U' B' R' F U2 R F2 R B U' B2
1159	06-Aug-2011 21:23:19	00:14.80 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L B' R2 U L B R2 L2 F2
1158	06-Aug-2011 21:22:44	00:16.04 L2 D L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' R U2 B' U' R D' L' U2 F D'
1157	06-Aug-2011 21:22:04	00:11.64 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 L' D2 B R2 B D L' D2 F'
1156	06-Aug-2011 21:21:25	00:21.78 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' R2 L' F R' L' B2 R2 D2
1155	06-Aug-2011 21:20:34	00:17.27 L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F R L2 D F U R2 L B R2
1154	06-Aug-2011 21:19:59	00:17.70 D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 L' F U' L2 F2 L' D' B2 F L
1153	06-Aug-2011 21:09:35	00:09.51 U2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R' B' R' U R' F L' U R2 L' U2
1152	06-Aug-2011 21:08:56	00:15.98 R2 D F2 U L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F' L2 D' B' D' R' B2 U2 F' D2
1151	06-Aug-2011 21:08:17	00:17.08 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F U' L' F L U' B' D F' D U'
1150	06-Aug-2011 21:07:18	00:31.13 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 U L D U L B' F' U B2 R' B L'
1149	06-Aug-2011 21:06:42	00:15.40 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 L U2 R2 D2 B D R B' U' F' U
1148	06-Aug-2011 21:06:07	00:14.92 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R L' B L D L' D R' B' L
1147	06-Aug-2011 21:05:29	00:15.65 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 D' B2 R2 U B' R F' U' B F' L B F2 D L2
1146	06-Aug-2011 21:04:49	00:15.21 U B2 U R2 L2 U F2 U F2 U L2 F D R L' F' U2 B2 L' U2
1145	06-Aug-2011 21:04:10	00:18.66 D R2 F2 U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 R B' U2 F L2 D F' D' R2 U2
1144	06-Aug-2011 21:03:34	00:15.72 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U F' R' U2 B F' R2 U2 R L F'
1143	06-Aug-2011 21:03:00	00:15.02 U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 L' B' R2 D R F L2 B L2 U'
1142	06-Aug-2011 21:02:28	00:13.13 D F2 U L2 U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 B' D' R2 D U R U2 F' R B U'
1141	06-Aug-2011 21:01:55	00:13.65 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 U F R U2 F2 U R B' L2 B2 D'
1140	06-Aug-2011 21:01:18	00:20.40 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U F R' U' B2 F R' F2 D2 B' R2 D2
1139	06-Aug-2011 21:00:41	00:12.56 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F R B' L F D' B D2 U' L2 U'
1138	06-Aug-2011 21:00:04	00:15.64 L2 B2 D U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R B' L' B F' D' R2 F U B2 D'
1137	06-Aug-2011 20:59:29	00:12.76 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D' B U' L' B L2 D B2 F' U R'
1136	06-Aug-2011 20:58:52	00:13.10 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B L' B' U L B U2 L' F U'
1135	06-Aug-2011 20:58:11	00:18.66 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U L D' R' D F U2 R B' R2 D2 U
1134	06-Aug-2011 20:57:07	00:15.06 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 L B2 D B' L2 F' U' F R D U
1133	06-Aug-2011 20:56:25	00:17.84 B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F' L2 D' R' U F2 L D' B F L2
1132	06-Aug-2011 20:55:51	00:16.36 B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 B' U2 R' D L' U B' R' F2 L2 F
1131	06-Aug-2011 20:53:36	00:15.10 D2 U' L2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F' B2 D2 F' R' F' D2 B' L F' U'
1130	06-Aug-2011 20:52:50	00:16.75 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' L2 F L U2 B D2 L U' B' F' L2
1129	06-Aug-2011 20:52:12	00:15.12 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B' F2 R' F R2 D' B2 D2 U' L F'
1128	06-Aug-2011 20:51:42	00:15.67 B2 D R2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' B' D' R F' R2 B2 D L' F2 R2
1127	06-Aug-2011 20:51:08	00:14.92 D' L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' F' D2 L U2 L B F' R2 D' R U
1126	06-Aug-2011 20:50:34	00:15.00 U2 F2 R2 L2 D U2 L2 D B2 R2 B' R L2 U2 B' D' B D' L F' U2
1125	06-Aug-2011 20:49:57	00:18.51 L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 D F' R B2 U' F2 R F U B F2
1124	01-Aug-2011 17:48:54	00:12.60 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 F U2 R' B' U' R2 F D' B F2
1123	01-Aug-2011 17:48:21	00:13.19 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B L B R' U2 F' D' B2 R2 U' L
1122	01-Aug-2011 17:47:52	00:14.90 B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' R' F L2 U' B L2 F U2 L D' L2
1121	01-Aug-2011 17:47:19	00:18.73 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' L F' R D B2 L F D' B R2 L2
1120	01-Aug-2011 17:46:43	00:18.26 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' U' R' F' U F' L U' L B'
1119	01-Aug-2011 17:46:05	00:18.00 F2 D F2 D B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B U' R' L D U2 L' B2 R'
1118	01-Aug-2011 17:45:36	00:11.79 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' F D' L' U' B D2 L' D' L2 B2 L2
1117	01-Aug-2011 17:44:57	00:19.73 D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L B' R2 L2 B' F' D2 R' B D'
1116	01-Aug-2011 17:44:20	00:18.16 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D' F' L' U2 R F L' U' R2 U
1115	01-Aug-2011 17:43:48	00:13.87 L2 D F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' F U2 L2 D2 L D' F' U' L B U'
1114	01-Aug-2011 17:43:14	00:18.52 L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D F2 L' F' L B2 D' B2 R B L2
1113	01-Aug-2011 17:42:46	00:14.36 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F L' D' B U2 R F R2 U' B'
1112	01-Aug-2011 17:42:13	00:12.97 B2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L' B F2 D' U2 B' U B' L2
1111	01-Aug-2011 00:21:51	00:14.29 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L' D' R' F D2 F D R' B R2 D
1110	01-Aug-2011 00:21:23	00:13.62 U' B2 D2 R2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 B R' L B' D2 L D' L' D' F2 U2
1109	01-Aug-2011 00:20:50	00:16.26 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 F2 L' F' R2 L' U L2 F2 U'
1108	01-Aug-2011 00:20:17	00:16.94 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 R U R B' R U R U R F2
1107	01-Aug-2011 00:19:38	00:19.94 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 L' R2 U' F R B F2 L' U' B D'
1106	01-Aug-2011 00:18:49	00:17.59	+2	B2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 D' R2 L2 B U2 R2 F' R' D2 L2 D' L D2
1105	01-Aug-2011 00:18:17	00:18.10 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 R' D R2 B L2 F' L2 D U2 R U
1104	01-Aug-2011 00:17:36	00:14.62 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F L' B' U' F2 R2 L U R' U'
1103	01-Aug-2011 00:16:59	00:14.87 B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B L2 B R2 B' R' F L' U' R U'
1102	01-Aug-2011 00:16:30	00:13.60 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D R2 U' B U R2 B' U2 R' D L D2 U'
1101	01-Aug-2011 00:15:55	00:18.38 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R' L2 U L' B R L' B' R B' U'
1100	01-Aug-2011 00:15:16	00:19.71 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U2 B' L F D' B2 R' L' F2 D F' D
1099	01-Aug-2011 00:14:34	00:17.80 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 L B D' L2 B2 R D R' F' U'
1098	01-Aug-2011 00:13:59	00:12.68 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 R' F2 L D U B R2 D' F D'
1097	31-Jul-2011 17:08:49	00:17.10 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B L B R2 F D' B2 R D2 F2 L'
1096	31-Jul-2011 17:07:28	00:16.87 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 U' R F' D' L2 B' F L2 D2 F2 U2
1095	31-Jul-2011 17:06:47	00:16.48 B2 U' L2 B2 D U F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F L' D R2 L' U2 B2 L2 F' L2
1094	31-Jul-2011 17:06:13	00:13.20 L2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 D U F' U' R' B2 L U2 B' R2 D R2 F
1093	31-Jul-2011 17:05:48	00:10.50 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' U' R' F R' L2 F R F D2 U'
1092	31-Jul-2011 17:04:34	00:12.36 F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R D F D2 B' D2 L B2 U B2 D'
1091	31-Jul-2011 17:03:56	00:12.48 D' R2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D2 L D2 U F' U L D' U F D2
1090	31-Jul-2011 17:03:19	00:15.60 B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L D2 L' B' F2 U' L' D R2 D U'
1089	31-Jul-2011 17:02:46	00:16.16 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 F R B2 L B U L' U2 L U
1088	31-Jul-2011 17:02:18	00:12.08 F2 D2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L F2 D L2 D' F' L U2 R2 F2
1087	31-Jul-2011 17:01:46	00:15.61 D U F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F D B' F U L' D' F' R2 B' D'
1086	31-Jul-2011 17:01:13	00:16.52 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L U B' D2 L' F' U' B2 D2 F' L2
1085	31-Jul-2011 17:00:36	00:17.25 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U F D2 U' R' D F2 L' F' R B U'
1084	31-Jul-2011 16:59:57	00:17.08 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' R2 F' L B' R D2 L' U' B2 U' L
1083	31-Jul-2011 16:59:17	00:19.67 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 L B' R D' U' B L B' D F'
1082	31-Jul-2011 16:58:31	00:20.63 U B2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F D2 L' B R D' F2 R'
1081	31-Jul-2011 16:57:52	00:17.81 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D L D' F' D2 U2 L' D F' U' B' U
1080	31-Jul-2011 16:57:15	00:16.60 F2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R' D2 L2 U' L' B' F R F2
1079	31-Jul-2011 16:56:38	00:15.58 U F2 D' B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B R2 U2 B' D2 R2 L2 F' R
1078	31-Jul-2011 16:56:00	00:16.43 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F L U' F D B F R F U'
1077	31-Jul-2011 16:55:31	00:13.64 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' R F2 D' B' U F D U2 B D'
1076	31-Jul-2011 16:54:45	00:16.11 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 U L' F L2 D2 R2 F2 U F' L' D2 R'
1075	31-Jul-2011 16:54:06	00:19.88 U B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 F R B' F' D2 L2 U' R' D' R2 F'
1074	31-Jul-2011 16:53:29	00:13.79 L2 D B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 D F' B2 L U F2 D L' U L' U
1073	31-Jul-2011 16:52:54	00:17.86 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D U2 B2 L2 U L2 F' R2 D B' U' R B U' R2 L U'
1072	30-Jul-2011 20:08:19	00:20.05 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L B D F2 R L2 U F R2 F' U2
1071	30-Jul-2011 20:07:40	00:17.28 L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L U' B2 R B' U2 F' L' D' B' U2
1070	30-Jul-2011 20:07:03	00:15.91 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B' U2 B2 R B' F2 D' U' F D' U2
1069	30-Jul-2011 20:06:26	00:16.56 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L' F' U2 R F D U' R2 B2 F'
1068	30-Jul-2011 20:05:49	00:12.17	+2	B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 B R' U2 B U F' R D' B R
1067	30-Jul-2011 20:05:12	00:16.73 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' U2 F2 R' B2 D B2 L2 F' D' L' D'
1066	30-Jul-2011 20:04:36	00:14.78 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D U L2 F' U R L2 D2 B2 U B' U
1065	30-Jul-2011 20:03:45	00:17.38	+2	R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D U L2 F2 D2 F' L2 D R' D' R B U F' D
1064	30-Jul-2011 20:03:09	00:13.08 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' R' F2 U' F D' B2 L' B
1063	30-Jul-2011 20:02:36	00:15.56 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U F' U L2 B L2 U' R L' F D U'
1062	30-Jul-2011 20:02:07	00:12.71 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U F' L2 U' B' F2 L' F' R' D F' U'
1061	30-Jul-2011 20:01:33	00:13.79 U R2 U R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 R' B R F U' B' D R' D' U2
1060	30-Jul-2011 20:00:58	00:16.15 D F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' F' L' U2 R F2 L' B2 F L'
1059	30-Jul-2011 20:00:24	00:12.97 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U R2 U B2 U B L' F' U2 B2 D B F R' U
1058	30-Jul-2011 19:59:51	00:15.96 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 R2 D R U' B' U2 L' F U' R' B' U'
1057	30-Jul-2011 19:59:12	00:16.30 U2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 U B2 U L2 U' F' D' L' B' D' B' R2 U R' F U
1056	30-Jul-2011 19:58:37	00:15.40 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 F' U' L2 B' R' B D2 U2 F' R
1055	30-Jul-2011 19:58:01	00:15.46 L2 D U R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U' R2 B D' U2 F' R2 L F R' F R2 U'
1054	30-Jul-2011 19:57:21	00:14.21 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F' U' R2 D2 F' R U F2
1053	30-Jul-2011 19:55:36	00:10.69 L2 U' F2 U F2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 L B2 D L' D F2 U2 B D2 L'
1052	30-Jul-2011 19:52:02	00:10.54 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' R' F D2 B U2 L D U R2 F' D2
1051	30-Jul-2011 19:51:28	00:16.34 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B' R2 D R' F' L2 U R' F' L D
1050	30-Jul-2011 19:50:52	00:19.42 U' R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 B L2 U R D' U' F2 R' U2 F' D'
1049	30-Jul-2011 19:50:18	00:17.16 F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F' D B' D2 L2 F R' L U2
1048	30-Jul-2011 19:49:42	00:15.26 U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 D R2 D F2 R' D2 B2 U B' F2 D F L' B' U2
1047	30-Jul-2011 19:49:05	00:21.20 B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 F D U2 R' D L2 F' L D2 U2
1046	30-Jul-2011 19:48:33	00:15.98 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 U R2 U' R B U2 R' F2 D' B' U F D2 L2
1045	27-Jul-2011 00:23:04	00:15.00 L2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B R' U L2 F2 R' B' R2 D2 F' U'
1044	27-Jul-2011 00:22:24	00:18.57 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B R U' R' D R2 D F R L2
1043	27-Jul-2011 00:21:41	00:13.83	+2	R2 L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U' R U R2 U B' L' B' R' U L2 U
1042	27-Jul-2011 00:21:06	00:15.07 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 B' R F' R' U L' B' L2 U'
1041	27-Jul-2011 00:20:29	00:16.04 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L D' B2 F' U L2 U B' R2 F
1040	27-Jul-2011 00:19:45	00:18.54 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 R U L F' R' U' B' F' D2 B'
1039	27-Jul-2011 00:18:46	00:17.02 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' B' R F' D' F2 R' B F2
1038	27-Jul-2011 00:18:07	00:19.25 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' F D B' U' R B2 F R2 U' R' U'
1037	27-Jul-2011 00:17:02	00:17.09 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 D R' U' B2 U B L F L2 F R' U'
1036	27-Jul-2011 00:16:22	00:15.99 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B R L2 D U2 B2 U F' D R' D
1035	27-Jul-2011 00:15:44	00:17.02 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U L2 U' B' U' R U' F2 D' B' R U L
1034	27-Jul-2011 00:15:07	00:14.07 B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R' U R L U R2 B' D2 B2 F' U'
1033	26-Jul-2011 21:33:39	00:15.83 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D' U2 F D' U B D' U R D2 L' D U
1032	22-Jul-2011 23:51:02	00:15.54 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 D' R U' R2 U' L' B' F L' F U L2
1031	22-Jul-2011 23:50:20	00:18.07 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 U L2 U2 B2 U2 L' B R' D2 R' D U2 B2 R F
1030	22-Jul-2011 23:49:39	00:22.17 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' R U2 F L B R D' U' R F2
1029	22-Jul-2011 23:49:05	00:16.88 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 F2 R U' R F D F2 L B' D F' L'
1028	22-Jul-2011 23:47:55	00:17.40 B2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 L B2 D B R D2 U F R' L2 D
1027	22-Jul-2011 23:47:23	00:13.76 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U R2 U R F2 R' F L' D' R F D2 F D2
1026	22-Jul-2011 23:46:46	00:15.30 U' L2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' F D' F2 R' B R' F' D2 R D'
1025	22-Jul-2011 23:46:07	00:17.03 U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L' U2 F U2 R' B' F' L' U F
1024	22-Jul-2011 23:45:34	00:13.84 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L' D2 U' R' D' F L' D R2 B D'
1023	22-Jul-2011 23:45:02	00:14.92 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 U' B2 U B L F D' B D2 B' D' L' U'
1022	22-Jul-2011 23:44:29	00:17.94 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 F R2 B L' F' L2 D R U2
1021	22-Jul-2011 23:43:53	00:16.44 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 F2 D R2 D L' D2 B2 D B' R2 D2 L' U' R D2
1020	22-Jul-2011 23:43:25	00:11.89 D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U2 L' B' R B2 R' U F' L' B'
1019	22-Jul-2011 23:42:49	00:14.16 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' L F U R' B D2 U2 B' D F2 D2
1018	22-Jul-2011 23:42:02	00:14.35 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' U' B2 D' B2 L2 F' B2 R' D R U B U2 L F2 U
1017	22-Jul-2011 23:41:24	00:18.56 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 L D' L2 B R' U L D B' D2 R2
1016	22-Jul-2011 23:40:50	00:12.55 D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L' B R2 B2 R B2 D' L2 B2 F D'
1015	22-Jul-2011 23:40:12	00:15.11 R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F' L D U2 B L U2 R B' D'
1014	22-Jul-2011 23:39:34	00:17.51 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' F U R2 D2 B2 F R' U'
1013	22-Jul-2011 23:37:25	00:16.73 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 L B2 R2 U' R' B' F D
1012	22-Jul-2011 23:36:33	00:15.28 R2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 F R D' U' B L2 D U' B2 U2
1011	22-Jul-2011 23:36:01	00:15.80 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R U B L F R2 D' U F L2 F
1010	22-Jul-2011 23:35:19	00:20.48 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' B F R' U' B' R2 U2 L' D2 U'
1009	22-Jul-2011 23:34:45	00:11.27 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L D' L2 F' L' U2 R2 L F' L'
1008	22-Jul-2011 23:34:09	00:14.59 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' L' F D' L2 D' U2 B2 R F U'
1007	22-Jul-2011 23:33:39	00:15.78 U L2 B2 D' U' L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 R' F2 U' R2 B D2 F' U B2 R U
1006	22-Jul-2011 23:33:02	00:20.35 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' F2 L' U L' B' D2 L' D U2
1005	22-Jul-2011 23:32:27	00:15.28 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D B' D B2 D U' R' F' R U' F D
1004	22-Jul-2011 23:31:53	00:13.76 D F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U B D' L' U B2 R2 U2 B R2 D U'
1003	22-Jul-2011 23:31:02	00:14.98 R2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 F D F2 R' B2 L B D R L2 B'
1002	22-Jul-2011 23:30:25	00:13.77 U R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U B' L2 U F2 L U2 R U2 F' D2 U'
1001	22-Jul-2011 23:29:42	00:19.39 U R2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L' B U R2 F D L' U' R L2 U'
1000	22-Jul-2011 23:29:04	00:13.80 D F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B R' D' B U2 F' D2 U' B U
999	22-Jul-2011 23:28:31	00:11.98 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' B L' U' R' U F R' F2 D
998	22-Jul-2011 23:28:00	00:15.42 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U B2 R2 B' R' D2 F' L' U2 F U2 R B2 D U2
997	22-Jul-2011 23:27:27	00:14.96 U' F2 U B2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R U' L2 U2 L2 B D L' U2 L2 U2
996	22-Jul-2011 23:25:52	00:14.88 U2 B2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R F2 U' R F' D2 U' R2 L' F2
995	22-Jul-2011 23:25:14	00:13.96 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L F2 U' F R F' L B D' U'
994	22-Jul-2011 23:24:39	00:10.28 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 U' R2 B R2 F U' F2 U2 L' D2 U F
993	22-Jul-2011 23:23:53	00:17.46 B2 D B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 B L' B' R' F R D2 L B2 F' U2
992	22-Jul-2011 23:23:15	00:15.42 B2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 F R L U R' B2 F' L D F U'
991	22-Jul-2011 23:22:42	00:14.72 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R B' U' L D' B L U2 B' D2 U'
990	22-Jul-2011 23:22:03	00:17.00 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L F' D' U' B R' L F2 R' D' U'
989	22-Jul-2011 23:20:53	00:24.11 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' U L' U2 R' D L' D B D B2 D' U'
988	22-Jul-2011 23:20:21	00:14.48 B2 R2 D' U B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R B2 R U2 F' D2 F2 R B F2 D'
987	22-Jul-2011 23:19:27	00:15.74 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' F' L F2 U' B L U2 R' L' D' U2
986	22-Jul-2011 23:18:50	00:18.84 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' B F U' R' U' F L2 B2 D'
985	22-Jul-2011 19:42:07	00:22.46 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L F R2 B D' B F R B R' U2
984	22-Jul-2011 19:41:07	00:18.34 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L' F' D2 U R D' B' F2 L' U' R
983	22-Jul-2011 19:40:12	00:14.00 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D B2 D2 U2 B R' B L' D' L B F2 D B'
982	22-Jul-2011 19:38:25	00:15.81 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' U F2 D' B2 U L F D' B' U2 F' L' U2 R D R
981	22-Jul-2011 19:37:46	00:15.97 B2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D' R F U2 L' F U2 R' F' R2 D'
980	22-Jul-2011 19:37:04	00:16.88 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 L' F U B' L D B2 F' U' F' U'
979	22-Jul-2011 19:36:24	00:16.22 L2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 F L U R' F2 U' F2 U' F L' D'
978	22-Jul-2011 19:35:50	00:14.80 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F' U' B R' D' B L2 D2 F' R2 D'
977	22-Jul-2011 19:35:06	00:18.52 U B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' L B' R2 U B' R2 U F'
976	22-Jul-2011 19:34:29	00:17.16 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 D B' L' F' R' B2 D R
975	22-Jul-2011 19:33:43	00:18.68 F2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 U R B' F' L F2 D' R F L' D2
974	22-Jul-2011 19:33:05	00:18.08 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B' R F2 U R D2 L D2 B2
973	22-Jul-2011 19:32:01	00:17.00 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R B' D' U2 B2 R2 U' L' D' B2 U'
972	22-Jul-2011 19:31:17	00:17.18 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 D L2 U' B2 L' U B' F D' U' L' D L' B
971	22-Jul-2011 19:30:28	00:18.52 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F D2 U' F' R U' B2 L2 B D
970	20-Jul-2011 18:50:00	00:18.26 R2 U R2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B F2 R L B' D' L U' F' R2
969	20-Jul-2011 18:49:07	00:19.52 D' F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U' F' L B' U2 F D L' D B2 D2 U2
968	20-Jul-2011 18:48:26	00:17.02 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' B F' D R' U2 F' D' U B' L' U'
967	20-Jul-2011 18:47:53	00:14.76 F2 R2 D' U' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' R' D' R2 B L' F2 D2 B2 D' B
966	20-Jul-2011 18:46:32	00:13.75 U L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U L' F L2 D' L' B2 R L2 U2 L'
965	20-Jul-2011 18:46:02	00:15.20 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' R2 B' R D2 R B D' B' L' U B L'
964	20-Jul-2011 18:45:26	00:16.52 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B R' B2 D2 U R' F2 U2 R D
963	20-Jul-2011 18:44:17	00:18.78 D B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F R2 D B' U R' F R2 D2 U2
962	20-Jul-2011 18:43:00	00:14.81 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D' U' R D2 U R L2 D U' L B' R2 D'
961	20-Jul-2011 18:42:16	00:15.88 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' R2 L' U B D2 B L' U B' U'
960	20-Jul-2011 18:41:20	00:17.59 R2 U' F2 D' U B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L' F' R B2 F' D2 U' B F' R2
959	20-Jul-2011 18:37:12	00:17.14 U R2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D B' R' U2 L D' R' U B2 F
958	20-Jul-2011 18:36:31	00:14.12 F2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R' B R' D L' U2 B L D U2
957	20-Jul-2011 18:34:47	00:14.16 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U' R' L2 F L B' L D L' B' D
956	19-Jul-2011 23:16:34	00:18.43 U' B2 D U' B2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 L' U2 F U2 F2 D R L' U2 R U'
955	19-Jul-2011 23:15:48	00:20.43 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F R2 F2 L B R' U' R' B2 D'
954	19-Jul-2011 23:15:11	00:13.84 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' B' L F R2 U' R' L' D F D2
953	19-Jul-2011 23:14:31	00:11.74 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' U' B2 R' D' U2 L U L' B D2 U' L' U'
952	19-Jul-2011 23:14:01	00:14.44 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' B L D2 U L' F2 L' U' B' L
951	19-Jul-2011 23:13:26	00:17.31 U' F2 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U B' R B' F2 R' D U F R
950	19-Jul-2011 23:12:24	00:20.28 U' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U R2 F' L B2 D2 F2 D' L B' R D2
949	19-Jul-2011 23:11:39	00:15.16 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 L R2 B' U F' U L' D2 U F2 U'
948	19-Jul-2011 23:10:56	00:19.78 U B2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 B R B D B' D R2 B2 F D2
947	19-Jul-2011 23:10:31	00:12.03 D R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B' D' B' L' U' F' U' F2 D2 U
946	19-Jul-2011 23:09:53	00:13.67 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D L U R B U' R' D2 F' R L2 U'
945	18-Jul-2011 23:36:56	00:17.63 D L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' B' R D' U' L U F' U R' U2
944	18-Jul-2011 23:36:18	00:17.73 D' L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R B U2 F U' L2 B' L D2 F'
943	18-Jul-2011 23:35:35	00:18.60 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 F' R D' B2 R2 L' B R' U R L
942	18-Jul-2011 23:34:57	00:16.04 L2 U' L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L' B' D' R F' U L' B' D U'
941	18-Jul-2011 23:33:13	00:15.13 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 L' D2 R B' U B D' B2 D R
940	18-Jul-2011 23:32:30	00:19.62 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 L' D2 L F U R L2 F' L2
939	18-Jul-2011 23:31:49	00:15.11 D B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D B' F' D' R' D2 F L2 U' B R2 L'
938	18-Jul-2011 23:31:16	00:16.26 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F D2 L2 D U2 L2 B' F2 L' U'
937	18-Jul-2011 23:30:31 00:16.00 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 D' L2 U' F' R' L' B F2 U R2 B L' D B2
936	18-Jul-2011 23:29:08	00:15.11 R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' R' F2 D2 L D L F' U2 R' U2
935	18-Jul-2011 23:28:30	00:18.46 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B R' D F L2 U2 L D' R' B U'
934	18-Jul-2011 23:27:48	00:16.09 U' R2 U L2 D U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' F' D' U2 F2 D' F D U L'
933	18-Jul-2011 23:27:16	00:13.87 B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 U' L' D2 F2 L B F' D B2 L F
932	18-Jul-2011 23:26:26	00:14.91 B2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D U2 L2 B' L' F U F L' F2 D F2
931	18-Jul-2011 23:25:47	00:13.56 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F' U' L F' D2 L U2 F' L' U'
930	18-Jul-2011 23:25:03	00:19.43 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' R D B2 D2 F U B' U' R U'
929	18-Jul-2011 23:24:28	00:17.67 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 R' D L U' L B' U' R F U2
928	18-Jul-2011 23:23:44	00:18.66 U R2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' L U' F2 D R2 B U2 R' F2
927	18-Jul-2011 23:22:58	00:20.18 D' F2 U B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' B2 L' F2 R D' B2 F' R U2 B F' D
926	18-Jul-2011 23:22:17	00:19.93 R2 U B2 D2 U F2 D L' D R2 D' B F2 U B2 F2 U'
925	18-Jul-2011 23:21:47	00:12.68 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L' B L U2 F U L' D' R B2
924	18-Jul-2011 23:21:13	00:18.34 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D U2 R2 F2 R U R2 D2 R' B L D' F2 R U'
923	18-Jul-2011 23:20:41	00:14.83 L2 U' F2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U' R F U' R2 B2 F2 R D' L U L2
922	18-Jul-2011 23:19:52	00:16.46 F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B F L2 U' L U' R L'
921	18-Jul-2011 23:19:06	00:18.08 U R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F' D2 R F2 R L2 B2 D' B F' U2
920	18-Jul-2011 23:18:32	00:16.77 L2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R B U2 L2 B' D' B D' L' F2 U'
919	18-Jul-2011 23:18:00	00:14.38 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B U' F R2 L D R L' B2 R2 U
918	18-Jul-2011 23:17:14	00:12.68 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F' R F2 R D' B U R' B' R2
917	18-Jul-2011 23:15:52	00:17.44 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F' D L U' B R D2 R' F2 D U'
916	18-Jul-2011 23:13:44	00:17.40 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F L U' F2 U2 B2 L' F L2 U2
915	18-Jul-2011 23:12:57	00:16.86 F2 D' F2 U B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 R' B2 U F' D L' B F L2 F' U'
914	18-Jul-2011 23:07:23	00:16.64 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L' D F2 U R D B' R' B2 U'
913	18-Jul-2011 23:06:04	00:14.18 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 F' D2 R' F' L2 B2 U B F' R' D'
912	18-Jul-2011 23:03:58	00:14.72 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' B U' R' U' F2 R B
911	18-Jul-2011 23:02:34	00:15.49 D R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' D2 F U L' F' R2 L F' L2
910	18-Jul-2011 23:00:05	00:18.56 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R U2 R B' U F2 R F L' F2 D'
909	18-Jul-2011 22:59:28	00:18.61 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F' L' D L' F' R F2 D2 R' L
908	18-Jul-2011 22:58:54	00:17.64 L2 D' U' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D R2 U2 F' R F' U' F R D' L2 U' L
907	18-Jul-2011 22:58:19	00:18.57 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 D' L2 B' F2 D F D2 U'
906	18-Jul-2011 22:57:43	00:15.52 B2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U' L' F2 R D U' L F'
905	18-Jul-2011 22:57:07	00:16.65 D' U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F' U' F' U2 R' U' F' L' B' L
904	18-Jul-2011 22:56:21	00:15.70 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D U' B2 U' B' D' L2 F D2 F' R L U' L2
903	18-Jul-2011 22:55:06	00:18.34 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' U' B L F' R' F' U' B' U' L
902	18-Jul-2011 22:54:33	00:14.08 U' B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 U' L' F' U2 F2 R D' F' U
901	18-Jul-2011 22:54:00	00:14.33 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L D R B2 U' F' R D2 B' F2
900	18-Jul-2011 22:53:11	00:18.03 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B' R D2 U2 L' D B2 L2 B U'
899	18-Jul-2011 22:52:29	00:16.14 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U B2 R D' R' B' D2 L F U F D2 F
898	18-Jul-2011 22:51:54	00:16.36 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D' U F' D R' U2 F2 R U R D' B2 U2
897	18-Jul-2011 22:51:15	00:18.99 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 L B2 U' L' D F R' D F U
896	18-Jul-2011 22:49:58	00:13.22 F2 D R2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' U' F' U' L' F2 L' D' U2 F' D L U2
895	18-Jul-2011 22:49:24	00:13.49 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F D' R D2 B2 F' D F2 L2 F' U
894	18-Jul-2011 22:44:14	00:13.99 B2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D R B2 F' R2 B2 U2 R' D B' R2
893	18-Jul-2011 22:43:41	00:18.54 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 U R2 F' L F2 R' U' R' L U B' R2
892	18-Jul-2011 22:43:11	00:16.52 R2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 F' B2 U B2 R' B D U L F2 D2
891	18-Jul-2011 22:40:51	00:15.60 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R2 F U2 L2 D' L F U2 R' L2 B2 U2
890	18-Jul-2011 22:40:17	00:16.03 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 F' R' F2 L F U B2 R U2 R
889	18-Jul-2011 22:39:16	00:17.27 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B D2 F2 R U2 R2 U F' R B' F'
888	18-Jul-2011 22:38:26	00:15.32 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R' B D' U' L' B R2 B R F' U2
887	18-Jul-2011 22:37:50	00:17.24 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' F L B2 R2 U L D2 B2
886	18-Jul-2011 22:36:39	00:13.72 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L B' U' F2 U R2 L' B2 U' L' U2
885	18-Jul-2011 22:36:06	00:13.65 U F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 D2 L' B R2 D2 F' L B2 D B' F' U
884	18-Jul-2011 22:35:21	00:15.50 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 L2 F2 L' D' F' R' U' F' R L' U2 R'
883	18-Jul-2011 22:34:44	00:16.10 R2 B2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R F U R' B R2 L F' L2
882	18-Jul-2011 22:34:13	00:18.04 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F' U2 L2 D2 F R' D F' R' L' D2
881	18-Jul-2011 22:33:29	00:17.84 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' B2 U L2 D L' B R' B2 L2 U' F2 L' D2 U'
880	18-Jul-2011 22:32:52	00:17.84 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D B2 D2 B2 R' F' L2 U B' D2 R' D R' L
879	18-Jul-2011 22:32:20	00:14.45 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D B2 L B2 D' B F' L' U B F2 L
878	18-Jul-2011 22:31:23	00:15.36 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D U L2 D B2 U2 B' D' R' L' U R L2 F D' B2
877	18-Jul-2011 22:27:08	00:14.31 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' F' L F' U' R' D' F R2 U L2
876	18-Jul-2011 22:26:10	00:13.38 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F' U R2 D' F U2 L B2 R2 U'
875	18-Jul-2011 22:23:31	00:19.52 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B' D' B' U L' F' U' R U2 B' U'
874	18-Jul-2011 22:22:57	00:15.28 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 B' D' L' U2 L2 U R F U' B'
873	18-Jul-2011 22:22:14	00:14.46 R2 L2 B2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R D B R' F' L2 D R U2 R2
872	18-Jul-2011 22:21:35	00:16.18 L2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 L F D' F2 D2 L B D U' R' U2
871	18-Jul-2011 22:21:00	00:16.46 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F L F L F' U' L2 D L
870	18-Jul-2011 22:20:20	00:13.69 D' R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L' U F2 L B' D' B' D B2 U
869	18-Jul-2011 22:19:36	00:17.00 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' R' D F R' B L U R2 F2 D' B'
868	18-Jul-2011 22:19:00	00:17.66 U' R2 B2 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R L2 D' B U R' L2 D2
867	18-Jul-2011 22:18:29	00:14.09 D' B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R' B L2 B' U B F U L2 B
866	18-Jul-2011 22:17:48	00:17.28 R2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U2 L' R2 B L2 U L' D F2 R2 B' R2
865	18-Jul-2011 22:16:59	00:17.21 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 D' B2 D B' F2 R' D' L F' R D2 R B2 F
864	18-Jul-2011 22:16:19	00:16.69 R2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 L' D B' R' D' F R B D L U2
863	18-Jul-2011 22:15:43	00:15.53 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2 D F L D2 F' U2
862	18-Jul-2011 22:14:51	00:17.16 D L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B' R B F R' U B2 F D' F
861	18-Jul-2011 22:13:46	00:18.53 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U R2 U' B' U' R L B' U' L B L2 B' U'
860	18-Jul-2011 22:12:56	00:14.86 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L2 D' U F2 R' D' L D' R'
859	18-Jul-2011 22:12:13	00:15.36 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' B D R2 B F2 D2 B' U2 L' F
858	18-Jul-2011 22:11:16	00:19.34 L2 B2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R U' B' F' L' U2 R U' F D U2
857	18-Jul-2011 22:10:32	00:19.03 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F D2 L U2 B U' B' D R' L' U'
856	18-Jul-2011 18:43:06	00:20.66 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F' R' L' F D R2 F D' B U R
855	18-Jul-2011 18:41:37	00:16.36 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F' R' B' D' B U' F D' R F D
854	18-Jul-2011 18:38:50	00:14.70 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 B' L B L' B' D2 B R2 U2 F2
853	18-Jul-2011 18:38:06	00:16.54 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 D B' R F' D R B' D U R L
852	18-Jul-2011 18:37:30	00:16.05 R2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U F2 L U' F' L' F' L' D2 U' R F2 U'
851	18-Jul-2011 18:36:31	00:16.90 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D L B2 R' F' R B U B F2 R' U'
850	18-Jul-2011 18:35:59	00:16.81 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B R U2 F2 U R B L' D2 L'
849	18-Jul-2011 18:35:22	00:17.80 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B' R B2 D U' B2 L F2 R2 D'
848	18-Jul-2011 18:34:41	00:14.46 U R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 B D B2 F D' F R' D2 B2 D R
847	18-Jul-2011 18:34:07	00:13.96 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U R' D L' F D B' D U' B L2 U'
846	18-Jul-2011 18:33:32	00:16.12 D F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D B2 R L D' F' R2 L2 F2 D2 F U2 L'
845	18-Jul-2011 18:32:52	00:17.48 R2 U' B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R' U2 B U B2 U R' B' R' L D'
844	18-Jul-2011 18:32:05	00:12.67 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D U2 L2 F' R D' L B U' B2 D B D2
843	18-Jul-2011 18:31:10	00:18.24 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B D R L U B2 U2 R L2 B R'
842	18-Jul-2011 18:30:37	00:15.22 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 L U' F L B D U2 L F'
841	18-Jul-2011 18:30:04	00:11.61 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F' D L B2 D' R' B' R D U'
840	18-Jul-2011 18:29:28	00:18.56 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R D' B' F' D' B2 F' R D' U2
839	18-Jul-2011 18:28:54	00:15.03 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 F' D L B R' B2 D' U' R' B2 U
838	18-Jul-2011 18:28:14	00:18.41 F2 L2 D L2 D U L2 B2 L2 U' B R' F2 R' B F' U R2 D' B
837	18-Jul-2011 18:27:41	00:15.94 D L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 R' U2 L2 B' L2 B' D L F U'
836	18-Jul-2011 18:27:01	00:22.60 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B L' U2 F D' F' R' F2 R B2 U2
835	18-Jul-2011 18:26:20	00:15.54 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U' F' R2 D R2 B L D B F2 R U2
834	18-Jul-2011 18:24:44	00:19.07 U R2 U2 L2 D L2 U B2 U L2 U L' D' U' F U' F2 U2 R B D2 U
833	18-Jul-2011 18:23:52	00:17.09 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 B' D' L D2 R2 U' R B D2 R
832	18-Jul-2011 18:23:14	00:13.60 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L F' R' B U2 R' U R' D2 B'
831	18-Jul-2011 18:22:44	00:16.01 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 D B2 U B2 R2 F L F2 U' R L' F' R' U L2
830	18-Jul-2011 18:22:08	00:14.16 B2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 B U' L B2 D2 F' R U2 R' L U
829	18-Jul-2011 18:21:30	00:14.41 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R F' U' L2 B2 L U R U' F2
828	18-Jul-2011 18:20:52	00:15.05 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' L' F' D U' B' L F D' R2 D2 L'
827	18-Jul-2011 18:19:57	00:20.14 D' B2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R2 F D L2 B L F R' F2 D' L D'
826	18-Jul-2011 18:18:26	00:14.78 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' D F D' U2 F' R2 L' U' L2
825	18-Jul-2011 18:17:46	00:14.56 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' L' F' U2 R' U' F2 R B2 L' F'
824	18-Jul-2011 18:17:17	00:14.29 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R L' F2 U F2 L U L U'
823	18-Jul-2011 18:16:32	00:14.95 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L B' R' B2 R2 F' R U' L' B2
822	18-Jul-2011 18:15:07	00:15.23 L2 U R2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D B' D2 R L B' F2 R2 L B F D'
821	18-Jul-2011 18:14:34	00:14.20 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 F D R L' F2 U R D2 B U'
820	18-Jul-2011 18:13:54	00:16.41 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U F2 R' F' U2 L D2 F U F' L' U'
819	18-Jul-2011 18:13:01	00:15.39 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' R F D F L F2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2
818	17-Jul-2011 23:42:20	00:14.03 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U B' R F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D'
817	17-Jul-2011 23:39:06	00:16.46 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B' F2 R2 F' L' B2 F' U L'
816	17-Jul-2011 23:37:53	00:17.46 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 D L' U' B2 R F2 D B' D' B' U'
815	17-Jul-2011 23:37:17	00:15.36 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D U2 F L U' R B D2 B2 R U' L' U'
814	17-Jul-2011 17:16:15	00:12.94 B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F' L' B' R L B' F' U' L F U2
813	17-Jul-2011 17:15:42	00:14.83 R2 U' R2 D2 U L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L F' D L2 U' R L2 F2 D L F U2
812	17-Jul-2011 17:15:07	00:17.68 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D' U' L2 B U2 B2 R F D2 B U F L
811	17-Jul-2011 17:14:34	00:15.69 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L F2 D L2 F D' B2 D' U' L U'
810	17-Jul-2011 17:14:03	00:14.09 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B R2 D' U B R' D' R2 B'
809	17-Jul-2011 17:13:22	00:18.75 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D F2 L' U F2 U'
808	17-Jul-2011 17:12:19	00:17.34 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F' R' F2 L' U' R D' B D F2
807	17-Jul-2011 17:11:41	00:18.88 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B' D F' D L2 F' D2 U R' D2
806	17-Jul-2011 17:11:00	00:16.56 B2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R B2 U F2 L2 D B D2 F R'
805	17-Jul-2011 17:10:25	00:13.30 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' L B' F R U B L' D F2 L'
804	17-Jul-2011 17:09:50	00:16.83 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 B' R L' F2 U F' L2 D2 R2 F U'
803	17-Jul-2011 17:09:15	00:16.68 R2 D F2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L D2 F D U2 L D2 R2 F' D U2
802	14-Jul-2011 20:36:03	00:14.59 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' U' L' D' L F U B F2 L F U2
801	14-Jul-2011 20:35:29	00:12.77 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L U2 L B' U2 R' D2 L2 D L U2
800	14-Jul-2011 20:34:55	00:11.09 D L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L2 D2 U' F2 R' F D' U2 R' B' L U' F R2 U'
799	14-Jul-2011 20:34:19	00:13.56 D R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L B' D R L U' F' D' R D
798	14-Jul-2011 20:33:48	00:12.77 U' R2 U R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 B D' B2 F2 R D2 R' B' R B2 D
797	14-Jul-2011 20:32:59	00:16.96 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D L' F' D' U F2 L F R2 B2 D L2
796	14-Jul-2011 20:32:28	00:13.86 B2 L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L' D' R2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 R D' U'
795	14-Jul-2011 20:31:39	00:18.05 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D R' B2 U' L B2 U F2 R' D2
794	14-Jul-2011 20:30:59	00:17.53 L2 D R2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D R2 U2 F' D2 U2 L D R F U' F L2
793	14-Jul-2011 20:30:25	00:13.72 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U B2 F2 D2 L B D2 R' U' R D R F L
792	14-Jul-2011 20:28:41	00:13.53 R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' R' U B' U' L' D2 L2 B2
791	14-Jul-2011 20:27:56	00:20.27 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F R U' F D L' F R2 D' U' R2
790	14-Jul-2011 20:27:20	00:11.03 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 D R2 F' R B' F L' B F L2 D' L D
789	14-Jul-2011 20:26:48	00:13.27 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' D2 U R L' B F2 U2 R' D'
788	14-Jul-2011 20:26:09	00:14.96 U' L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' F D L2 B R2 U' F L' F' L D'
787	14-Jul-2011 20:25:36	00:14.34 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' B R' D' R L2 U' L2 F U F U
786	14-Jul-2011 20:24:56	00:15.27 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B' U2 R' D R' B2 R F D' R2
785	14-Jul-2011 20:24:23	00:16.34 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L' B L2 D2 U' L' D' R' D2
784	14-Jul-2011 20:23:36	00:20.63 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D R B D2 U' F2 D U L B R' U'
783	14-Jul-2011 20:23:05	00:11.43 L2 D L2 D U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D B L' D2 R2 L' D' U2 R2 L' B
782	14-Jul-2011 20:22:28	00:15.11 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' L' B U' B L' U' B' U2 F2 D2 U'
781	14-Jul-2011 20:21:53	00:16.05 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U R B' D' R2 U' L' B' U2 F' U2
780	14-Jul-2011 20:21:16	00:16.38 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L' B R' L' D' R2 B F2 D2
779	14-Jul-2011 20:20:38	00:12.33 R2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 D' U L' F' L' D' R D' U B F2 U'
778	14-Jul-2011 20:19:56	00:20.21 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 B' R U' B2 L' D2 L U' F' L2
777	14-Jul-2011 20:19:19	00:14.68 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U B2 U L B F2 L' D F2 U' B F D2
776	14-Jul-2011 20:18:22	00:15.38 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F' D2 F L' D2 L' D B2 D' R U2
775	14-Jul-2011 20:17:46	00:15.19 F2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 U' R2 B' D U B R' U F' R B U'
774	14-Jul-2011 20:16:48	00:17.68 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D' U' L' F' U B2 D2 B' U2 R' D2 R U'
773	14-Jul-2011 20:16:17	00:14.86 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 U B' R2 F' D U' R D' B' R L'
772	14-Jul-2011 20:15:45	00:15.59 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' R' L B D R2 L B D F U'
771	14-Jul-2011 20:15:12	00:14.59 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' U2 R U L U2 B2 D' L F2 U
770	14-Jul-2011 20:14:35	00:17.68 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F U2 R B' L D F' L2 D2 L2 U2
769	14-Jul-2011 20:13:39	00:16.11 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 R D L' F' R2 L' D2 B2 U'
768	14-Jul-2011 19:16:07	00:11.84 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 F D F' D2 U' R F U' B2 R' U'
767	13-Jul-2011 22:19:09	00:19.34 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 U F L2 D L2 B2 L2 F U
766	13-Jul-2011 22:18:28	00:21.19 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 D' B' L F D F2 R L' D2 L F2 U'
765	13-Jul-2011 22:17:43	00:13.15 U B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D L2 U' R B L' U F D' U B F' U
764	13-Jul-2011 22:17:13	00:14.06 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F' U' L2 U L' D R' B U F' L'
763	13-Jul-2011 22:16:30	00:15.52 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' L' D' B2 L' B2 U2 B U F D
762	13-Jul-2011 22:15:59	00:16.52 U2 B2 F2 D F2 D' U' F2 U' B2 L' F' R' B2 D' U2 B2 F' D R' U2
761	13-Jul-2011 22:15:01	00:15.18 R2 D' U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 U F' L F D B2 L' B2 U' L' U'
760	13-Jul-2011 22:12:10	00:15.53 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D L' B2 U2 R' B' R L' U' B F' U'
759	13-Jul-2011 22:11:34	00:16.43 D L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' U R L' U2 B2 F U' F2 L2 U'
758	13-Jul-2011 22:10:58	00:18.06 L2 F2 L2 D' U F2 U' L2 U F2 U L D F' U F' R' D F D U'
757	13-Jul-2011 22:10:21	00:16.65 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B' U2 L F2 R2 U R F' R' D' U'
756	13-Jul-2011 22:09:52	00:14.75 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L' B2 U' R' D U' F' L2 D2 L' U'
755	13-Jul-2011 22:09:08	00:15.61 L2 B2 D U B2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U' R' B2 F U2 R L B2 F U' R D'
754	13-Jul-2011 22:08:30	00:18.30 D2 R2 D' U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' U R F R' D R2 L' B L' D2
753	13-Jul-2011 22:07:39	00:14.94 B2 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 L' B' L D' F L2 U' B2 R' F' D
752	13-Jul-2011 22:06:56	00:21.36 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 D' R' L' B' D2 F U R2 B D R2 U
751	13-Jul-2011 22:06:10	00:18.75 D L2 D L2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L F' L' F2 L F' R' F R B2 U'
750	13-Jul-2011 22:05:33	00:15.44 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' B2 U2 R F U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' B' U'
749	13-Jul-2011 22:04:58	00:14.31 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' B R L2 F2 U' R B' U2 L' U'
748	13-Jul-2011 22:04:23	00:15.56 D2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B R2 L' B' L' U B F2 L B2 U'
747	13-Jul-2011 22:02:38	00:15.96 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U R B' U B U R U F2 R D
746	13-Jul-2011 22:01:57	00:16.80 D R2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' D L2 F' D L F2 U L2 D'
745	13-Jul-2011 22:00:36	00:15.77 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D U2 B' U F U2 L' U L D R2 F U'
744	12-Jul-2011 23:51:57	00:13.71 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U L2 F2 L2 U' R U R2 L F U F' D' L D2 U'
743	12-Jul-2011 23:51:17	00:16.11 U' L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U F' U2 L B D' U' R' F' R F'
742	12-Jul-2011 23:50:37	00:15.94 U B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 R' U F L2 U B' L' F R B U2
741	12-Jul-2011 23:50:02	00:13.27 L2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 B' D R' B2 R2 L D' B F2 L' U
740	12-Jul-2011 23:49:18	00:13.94 U' B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' F L B2 R F2 L' U' F U' F'
739	12-Jul-2011 23:48:32	00:18.03 U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B' R' F' U B2 L D2 L2 F' D2
738	12-Jul-2011 23:47:42	00:23.93 L2 D U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 U' R2 B' F2 D' L' F L2 D'
737	12-Jul-2011 23:47:03	00:19.50 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 D L2 D R' D2 B' R' U L' D' R U L'
736	12-Jul-2011 23:46:27	00:14.90 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B' R' L' D' B L U B' D2 B2 U2
735	12-Jul-2011 23:45:48	00:15.59 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 B' L B2 L' U' R B2 F D2 U2
734	12-Jul-2011 23:44:42	00:13.65 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 B D U L B' R' F R2 D' L U
733	12-Jul-2011 23:43:59	00:18.15 F2 D L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' R' B2 D' U' B' U2 F U R' L U2
732	12-Jul-2011 23:43:14	00:15.84 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L' D U' R F' D2 R' D B U2
731	12-Jul-2011 23:42:11	00:13.58 D R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' U L2 B2 U' F D U2 B2 L' F' U2 R2 D' F2
730	12-Jul-2011 23:41:32	00:15.52 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U B L B2 U' R2 F U2 F' U' F U'
729	12-Jul-2011 23:40:55	00:14.03 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 B2 U R' F U R B' U2 F2 L' D' R L
728	12-Jul-2011 23:40:20	00:13.19 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 B' D' F' R' F' U B' R B U L2
727	12-Jul-2011 23:39:44	00:14.58 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' L B' U' R' L2 D L' F2 D' F2
726	12-Jul-2011 23:39:05	00:16.84 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 B R B' F' R' D' R' D' B U2
725	12-Jul-2011 23:38:28	00:16.41 L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R F2 R F' D' R' F R2 L B'
724	12-Jul-2011 23:37:51	00:15.68 U F2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 F' L' D' L2 D2 B F R U R
723	12-Jul-2011 23:37:20	00:11.53 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' B2 D' U' R D' B2 R B2 L U' F' R' D2 B
722	12-Jul-2011 23:36:44	00:13.88 D' F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B' R' D U' B L' U' B R' U
721	12-Jul-2011 23:36:02	00:15.93 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F' R L U B' D' U F R2 F2 U
720	12-Jul-2011 23:35:26	00:17.53 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' U' B' L U' B2 U R2 B2 U'
719	12-Jul-2011 23:32:27	00:13.19 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B' D B' U R' F' L B D
718	12-Jul-2011 23:31:46	00:15.44 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 D L U' F' U B' D2 R2 L U2 R2 B
717	12-Jul-2011 23:31:08	00:13.50 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 F' D' R F2 R L B' L D2 F U'
716	12-Jul-2011 23:30:30	00:14.08 L2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R B' L2 F' D' L D2 L' U' B
715	12-Jul-2011 23:30:03	00:12.59 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R B D' F2 L U' L D L' B U2
714	12-Jul-2011 23:29:06	00:13.81 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' L F' L B D R2 L D R U
713	12-Jul-2011 23:28:29	00:19.68 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D L2 U B U L2 B R' F2 L2 F L' U
712	12-Jul-2011 23:27:56	00:14.22 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B' R' B2 F' R U2 R' U' B' L U
711	12-Jul-2011 23:27:21	00:13.44 R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' L B F' R2 L D' U2 F2 R' F2
710	12-Jul-2011 23:26:44	00:15.81 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L U2 B F U2 R' D B2 D2 L U'
709	12-Jul-2011 23:26:02	00:16.15 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F L' D2 R' D2 L2 B R2 U L2
708	12-Jul-2011 23:25:15	00:15.44 B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U B R' L2 D U2 B2 R U2 L' D'
707	12-Jul-2011 23:24:37	00:18.68 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L' F2 D' L' F' D' L2 B' D' B2 U'
706	12-Jul-2011 23:24:01	00:13.03 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L F R' U' L B' U F2 L' D2 R
705	12-Jul-2011 23:23:25	00:17.38 U2 R2 U F2 U R2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F D2 R' U' B' F2 D' R B2 D2 U'
704	12-Jul-2011 23:22:44	00:16.21 U' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B' R' B' F2 D' F R U2 B2 R' U2
703	11-Jul-2011 19:37:54	00:17.15 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' F' U2 L' D F2 L U L' D' B U
702	11-Jul-2011 19:34:27	00:10.83 U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B2 U L' D U2 F D U2 R L' D' B' U
701	11-Jul-2011 19:33:54	00:12.66 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 D B L2 D2 R2 U L F R2 U F2
700	11-Jul-2011 19:33:11	00:15.58 D F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 U2 F' D2 R B' D2 R2 L' U F
699	11-Jul-2011 19:32:38	00:15.05 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L D' B' F2 R' F' D' F2 L2 U
698	11-Jul-2011 19:31:55	00:23.81 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U B F R' F2 D R2 U2 F R F2 D
697	11-Jul-2011 19:31:15	00:16.19 U' R2 D F2 D R2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' F B2 L U R D R2 U F D2
696	11-Jul-2011 19:30:38	00:16.50 D' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U' B R U2 B F U' L' D' B' U'
695	11-Jul-2011 19:30:03	00:16.02 D R2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U B' F R' B L B' D R U2 F2 D'
694	11-Jul-2011 19:29:21	00:17.94 F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' B2 L' F R' F2 D F2 U' L U2
693	11-Jul-2011 19:28:44	00:19.11 R2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 D2 U' L' F R2 D2 R2 F' D R' L F
692	11-Jul-2011 19:28:07	00:15.72 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 R2 U B R2 D' B2 U' B' L' U B F U'
691	11-Jul-2011 19:26:52	00:18.46 L2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R D R' D' L F2 D' B L' B D
690	11-Jul-2011 19:26:16	00:15.56 D' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D R' D2 U' R U2 B' F2 R D' L
689	11-Jul-2011 19:25:38	00:15.84 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U2 R B' L2 D B2 R' U L2 U
688	11-Jul-2011 19:24:43	00:18.72 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' U' R L2 F2 D B' U2 R U' B' F' D
687	11-Jul-2011 19:24:08	00:12.13 U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F L' F' D U F2 R U2 L B' D
686	11-Jul-2011 19:23:31	00:13.27 R2 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 B D R2 B' U L' B' U R' L
685	11-Jul-2011 19:21:29	00:16.55 U' L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' R' F' D2 U' L2 F L B' F
684	11-Jul-2011 19:20:46	00:16.44	+2	B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B D2 U' R' U2 L2 F' D B' U2 R'
683	11-Jul-2011 19:18:57	00:16.09 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R B' L' F' R B' R U R' F' D2
682	11-Jul-2011 19:18:18	00:13.16 L2 U' R2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L U2 B D B F U R2 L' D' U
681	11-Jul-2011 19:17:38	00:14.88 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D R2 U L2 U2 R' U L D' R2 L2 F D R B2 U2
680	11-Jul-2011 19:16:58	00:20.81 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 L D' B' D2 R D' F' L' D B' U'
679	11-Jul-2011 19:15:52	00:18.75 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 U F D2 U B R' D2 F U' R' L' U'
678	09-Jul-2011 23:22:27	00:14.29	+2	U R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 B2 L' B' F2 U L' D2 U B D2 L'
677	09-Jul-2011 23:18:34	00:15.42 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' R B' F U' R' L2 F R' L' B2
676	09-Jul-2011 23:17:54	00:16.91 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B U2 F' R U F L F' U2 F U
675	09-Jul-2011 23:17:11	00:18.38 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B U2 F U' F2 U2 R F2 U L
674	09-Jul-2011 23:16:24	00:13.94 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R' U2 R' B' R2 D2 R F' R2 U2
673	09-Jul-2011 23:15:48	00:13.96 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U L' U' F' U L' F' U' R U' R2 L'
672	09-Jul-2011 23:14:49	00:15.64 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D U2 R2 L2 B L D2 R L D2 B' D2 U2 R' U'
671	09-Jul-2011 23:14:11	00:15.96 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L' D R D2 F R2 L2 D' F U' L
670	09-Jul-2011 23:13:37	00:14.94 U' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 U' B' D' R2 B R' L D L' B R' U'
669	09-Jul-2011 23:12:54	00:13.84 B2 D R2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D L U B2 R' F R' L F2 L' D2
668	09-Jul-2011 23:12:19	00:12.42 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' F' R F' L2 D' F2 D L2 B2
667	09-Jul-2011 23:11:50	00:11.51 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R' F' L' D' B' D2 R' L B D' U'
666	09-Jul-2011 23:09:16	00:15.34 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 R' U2 B U B L'
665	09-Jul-2011 23:07:35	00:16.77 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R B R' D B U2 L' U F' D' U2
664	09-Jul-2011 23:07:00	00:14.57 D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 U B' L' U2 B' F2 U2 B U' B' R' U2
663	09-Jul-2011 23:06:27	00:15.72 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 L' B2 D R B' D' L2 U2 L2 B' U'
662	09-Jul-2011 23:05:53	00:14.83 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L B' D' R' F2 U B2 F R' L2 D'
661	09-Jul-2011 23:05:05	00:16.95 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 R' D B2 F U' F' D' B' L D' U2
660	09-Jul-2011 23:03:50	00:17.73 D F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F R' D' F2 R' L2 B D' R F2 D2
659	09-Jul-2011 23:02:30	00:14.36 F2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U' R2 F R L' F D2 F2 U' B' L2 F' R2
658	09-Jul-2011 23:01:49	00:17.47 R2 D R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D B U2 L F R U' L F' U' L U'
657	09-Jul-2011 23:00:48	00:09.56 U F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' F L B R B' F' U' F' U B'
656	09-Jul-2011 23:00:11	00:18.45 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B' R2 U L2 U F' L D' B R2 U
655	09-Jul-2011 22:59:33	00:19.95 D' F2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R' D' R2 B' L2 D' L U2 F' U2
654	09-Jul-2011 22:58:59	00:17.99 F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U L2 B U R L' B2 F' D2 L'
653	09-Jul-2011 22:58:09	00:14.34 U' L2 F2 D U2 L2 U B2 U F2 U' R L' D' F2 D' B R' D2 F' D' L'
652	09-Jul-2011 22:57:35	00:15.08 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D B U' L D' R2 F' L' D' R D U'
651	09-Jul-2011 22:57:01	00:18.79 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' L U2 B R2 L' U2 B' R F2 D U2
650	09-Jul-2011 22:56:32	00:13.00 U B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U R B U' R2 U2 B D R L2 B2 U2
649	09-Jul-2011 22:55:53	00:17.30 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' U' B' U' L D' R' B F' L' B2 L D'
648	09-Jul-2011 22:55:10	00:17.95 U' R2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 B R' B' L' U2 B2 D B2 L B
647	09-Jul-2011 22:54:41	00:14.84 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U B R F' L' D' R U' R2 L U'
646	09-Jul-2011 22:54:10	00:13.85 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' R' B R2 D' B' L2 F' R L D'
645	09-Jul-2011 22:53:34	00:15.75 B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' B' U2 F R L2 B' D L D' F2 D'
644	09-Jul-2011 22:53:01	00:12.24 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 D U2 B2 R U R' L' F' L2 F D R2 B2
643	09-Jul-2011 22:52:24	00:17.88 B2 D' F2 D U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' R' D' U R' F U2 L' D F D
642	09-Jul-2011 22:51:45	00:17.61 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U L2 F L2 F U2 R U' F2 U F2 L' D'
641	09-Jul-2011 22:51:19	00:11.52 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R' U R L U2 B' D' F' L' F
640	09-Jul-2011 22:50:43	00:14.91 B2 D' R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D' U' R2 F' D U2 L' B U B' R' F D' U2
639	09-Jul-2011 22:50:11	00:16.74 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F' R D2 F D2 L' F R F' D
638	09-Jul-2011 22:49:35	00:17.96 D L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' D2 L2 F U2 B' L U L2 F
637	09-Jul-2011 22:48:55	00:14.33 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F' D2 L' F R B' D F U
636	09-Jul-2011 22:48:14	00:16.54 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 B L D2 L2 B' D2 L D U2 B D2
635	09-Jul-2011 22:47:28	00:17.75 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 U R2 F2 L U B2 R' F D2 R2 L' B' F' D'
634	09-Jul-2011 22:46:47	00:20.75 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R U' B' D R B D' F D2 F' U2
633	09-Jul-2011 22:46:07	00:18.54 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R' L B' R' D' B' L B2 L2 D2
632	09-Jul-2011 22:45:18	00:15.80 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' F B2 R2 U R' B2 U B' L U2
631	06-Jul-2011 20:15:42	00:15.24 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L' D' R D B L2 U F U2 R2
630	04-Jul-2011 23:46:17	00:14.30 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R D2 R L U' R2 U B D'
629	04-Jul-2011 23:45:45	00:16.42 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F U B' R' L2 U2 L' F' R U2
628	04-Jul-2011 23:43:56	00:13.57 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U B U2 L B' D R2 F2 L D2 B2 U'
627	04-Jul-2011 23:43:04	00:13.07 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 R' U L' B' R2 F D' R2 L D' L
626	04-Jul-2011 23:42:33	00:14.64 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U F2 U2 F' R' L2 U R D R L B2 F' U2
625	04-Jul-2011 23:39:20	00:14.03 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 R D F D U' L2 D' R D B2
624	04-Jul-2011 23:38:42	00:14.49 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D U2 B2 L R2 U2 B' R' U F2 D B' U
623	04-Jul-2011 23:37:25	00:14.66 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L U2 F' L B' U' L' D2 F R' U2
622	04-Jul-2011 23:35:32	00:13.63 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D L B2 U F' R B2 R2 D2 U L' U'
621	04-Jul-2011 23:34:59	00:14.99 L2 U' L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 F' R2 U' B' R B2 D' U F2 U2
620	04-Jul-2011 23:34:28	00:16.08 B2 F2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' B F2 D R2 B F' L F2 D' L
619	04-Jul-2011 23:33:42	00:10.07 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 D2 L' F2 D' L2 F' L2 U' R' F' D U2
618	04-Jul-2011 23:32:43	00:16.62 F2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' B2 L B U F2 R2 F' R' D' U B U2
617	04-Jul-2011 23:32:16	00:12.99 D R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U' F L D2 B L F' U R D' F2 L'
616	04-Jul-2011 23:30:23	00:15.35 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 L' U2 B' R2 D F' L U' F' D2 U'
615	04-Jul-2011 23:22:07	00:14.62 R2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U2 B R B F2 R' D' L2 B2 R L2
614	04-Jul-2011 23:20:44	00:13.30 B2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 F R' L2 B' U2 R' U R2 L B' U'
613	04-Jul-2011 23:20:07	00:14.95 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R F2 U F2 D' L U L' F D'
612	04-Jul-2011 23:19:32	00:14.72 B2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 U R U' L2 U' F2 L2 U B' D L U'
611	04-Jul-2011 23:18:57	00:14.40 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D' U2 R' F2 U2 R' D U F' U L B2 D'
610	04-Jul-2011 23:18:21	00:16.34 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R B2 D' R2 F' U F2 U2 B' R2 L'
609	04-Jul-2011 23:09:28	00:15.49 D' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U B2 R' L2 B' F2 D' U2 F L2 F' R'
608	04-Jul-2011 23:08:14	00:15.71 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D U2 R' B' F L U2 B' D R2 F' R L2 U'
607	04-Jul-2011 23:06:23	00:12.61 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 B F2 D' B2 L B' R2 L2 B2 D'
606	04-Jul-2011 23:05:49	00:13.91 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D R' D2 B' L B U2 B2 R D' U'
605	04-Jul-2011 23:05:17	00:14.18 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B2 U2 R' B F2 L' D' B F D R' D U
604	04-Jul-2011 23:04:49	00:13.18 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D F' U R U2 B' L U2 B' U2 R
603	04-Jul-2011 23:04:07	00:16.53 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L' D B2 R' D' R2 F' D U F
602	04-Jul-2011 23:03:28	00:17.14 R2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F' R' B L' F' R' D2 F D2 U2
601	04-Jul-2011 23:02:20	00:14.46 B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F' D' B L' U2 L D R F' R' U'
600	04-Jul-2011 23:01:40	00:14.08 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' U2 F' R2 L' D U2 B F D2
599	04-Jul-2011 23:01:02	00:17.46 L2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L B' D' F' L' B2 R F D2 L2 B2
598	04-Jul-2011 22:59:03	00:14.41 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B' D2 R2 L U L D' F L' B2 L2
597	04-Jul-2011 22:58:23	00:13.80 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' R D2 L2 F' D U' L' F R2 D' U'
596	04-Jul-2011 22:56:03	00:15.03 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 L' D2 B U' F R D' F' U2 R2
595	04-Jul-2011 22:55:33	00:13.16 U F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R' U' R L D' B' R' L' B' F
594	04-Jul-2011 22:54:50	00:15.55 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' F2 D U2 L2 U2 R U L B2 F D' F2 L2 F U' R
593	04-Jul-2011 22:33:56	00:12.74 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 R2 B D R U2 B L2 F L D' L
592	04-Jul-2011 22:33:27	00:13.80 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D R D F' U2 F2 L' F' L2 U'
591	04-Jul-2011 22:32:54	00:15.68 F2 D F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L U' R' D R U L B L' D2
590	04-Jul-2011 22:31:40	00:18.46 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R B2 R' B2 D' B' U' R F2 L' D2
589	04-Jul-2011 22:30:00	00:19.96 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L B' L F R2 B D2 R F D2
588	04-Jul-2011 22:28:05	00:14.59 B2 L2 D' B2 D U2 L2 U F2 U' B D2 U R2 F2 L' F L' B L
587	04-Jul-2011 22:27:27	00:14.45 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' F U B L D2 R2 U L2 F2 U L2
586	04-Jul-2011 22:26:55	00:13.36 R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U L' F2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L' F' L'
585	04-Jul-2011 22:26:23	00:15.96 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B' R D2 R D' U' B' L2 D' L U'
584	04-Jul-2011 22:25:48	00:13.82 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D F2 R D2 F' D2 U2 R2 U L' B2 L' U'
583	04-Jul-2011 22:25:14	00:14.30 R2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' L2 D2 U' R' D L2 B R' U2 L' B' F2 D'
582	04-Jul-2011 22:24:34	00:18.01 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D R D L2 F2 L F' R2 B' D2 R L'
581	04-Jul-2011 22:23:52	00:13.75 F2 D U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 R D' F' D2 L' D2 B F2 R' D2 U'
580	04-Jul-2011 22:23:08	00:18.74 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R' F U' L' D2 R F' D' F2 L
579	04-Jul-2011 22:22:22	00:16.43 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R' D2 L' B' L' F2 L2 D' B R U2
578	04-Jul-2011 22:21:43	00:19.51 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 F' U R2 U R' D2 L' F' U' B'
577	04-Jul-2011 22:21:04	00:14.95 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B D' U F D2 F2 D' L D2 F'
576	04-Jul-2011 22:20:23	00:25.63 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 D F2 U R2 F' D F2 L D R2 U R' B F2 D2
575	04-Jul-2011 22:19:52	00:14.90 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 F' D B' R L U B2 F' D2 L2 U
574	04-Jul-2011 22:19:17	00:12.30 D F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D R' U R L D2 B' F D' B D'
573	04-Jul-2011 22:18:49	00:13.48 B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' D2 R U F R B U F' L U2
572	04-Jul-2011 22:18:15	00:15.48 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 L D2 R' U' L2 U F U R L
571	04-Jul-2011 22:17:42	00:12.20 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D' L D B L B R' U2 B' F D' F
570	04-Jul-2011 22:17:07	00:16.86 B2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F' D R L U2 F2 D2 B U F' U
569	04-Jul-2011 22:16:32	00:18.90 D' F2 U L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L D U B D2 F U' L' D2 B'
568	04-Jul-2011 22:15:58	00:16.59 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 U' L B' R D' U B' L2
567	04-Jul-2011 22:15:21	00:16.39 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R B2 F U' L2 B F' L B U
566	04-Jul-2011 22:13:59 00:13.98 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U L2 U R2 D2 R' F' R D' L D2 L2 B2 U B' U
565	04-Jul-2011 22:13:27	00:14.90 U2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R D2 U' L' B' L2 B2 R' D' B'
564	04-Jul-2011 22:12:52	00:17.15 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F D R' F2 U L' B2 D B2 U2
563	04-Jul-2011 22:12:15	00:19.74 B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B2 D' R' B' L U' L B U2
562	04-Jul-2011 22:11:47	00:14.21 R2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 D U B' L F2 D U2 R' U
561	04-Jul-2011 22:11:09	00:16.99 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U F L F2 U' B U2 R B F R' L2
560	04-Jul-2011 22:10:26	00:15.44 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' B' D' R' B2 U R2 B L B' D U2
559	04-Jul-2011 22:09:53	00:15.70 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' F2 L F2 L2 B' F' R B U
558	04-Jul-2011 22:09:19	00:18.45 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U L B U B' U B R F' L F2 U2
557	04-Jul-2011 22:08:44	00:16.37 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L B2 F' R2 D B R U' F D U
556	04-Jul-2011 22:08:11	00:17.40 D L2 D L2 D F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' F B2 L2 D R L2 B' U' B' U'
555	04-Jul-2011 22:07:37	00:12.95 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D L2 D F2 D2 F2 R B' F2 U2 R2 F' R' D B2 U
554	04-Jul-2011 22:07:02	00:13.36 U F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U B' D R' F' D2 U2 B' R D' F2 U'
553	04-Jul-2011 22:06:20	00:16.96 D B2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U B' U' F' D' R F2 U' F' U2 L2
552	04-Jul-2011 22:05:40	00:19.76 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 D' R2 D' B L2 D R B' U' F R2 D B2 L'
551	04-Jul-2011 22:05:01	00:20.25 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 B2 U2 F' U B U L' D2 R U2 R F'
550	04-Jul-2011 22:04:25	00:15.35 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D F R' B L' F' R2 D' F D' L2 D'
549	04-Jul-2011 22:03:43	00:19.03 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D R2 U R2 U R' D' L2 U F' R2 U B' R' D
548	04-Jul-2011 22:03:06	00:17.55 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D U F2 R2 U B D R' U2 R2 D2 R2 D B D U'
547	04-Jul-2011 22:02:33	00:15.34 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U R' U2 R U' L' B' R2 F2 L D2 U2
546	04-Jul-2011 22:02:00	00:15.04 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R' F L2 B' D2 L2 D U2 R F' U2
545	04-Jul-2011 22:01:29	00:13.48 U F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 B' L U2 L2 U' L2 B' R2 D U'
544	04-Jul-2011 22:00:55	00:15.76 F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D B2 U R' F2 U L' D' B' D' F' D2 U2 R
543	04-Jul-2011 17:48:38	00:14.34 F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R' D' F R2 D' B' U L B' R D'
542	04-Jul-2011 17:48:03	00:14.78 D B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 D F2 R2 D B' F U' R B R L2 F2 R' U2
541	04-Jul-2011 17:47:08	00:19.94 R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 F' L' U' R D' L2 F R' B' U'
540	04-Jul-2011 17:46:11	00:16.75 B2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 B' L U2 F U' B' R' D2 R2 F' U'
539	04-Jul-2011 17:41:41	00:17.71 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 D R B' D' F' L2 U' L D2 U2 L
538	04-Jul-2011 17:41:01	00:19.32 U2 L2 D R2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F R' B' L' B U B2 L' U' R' L'
537	04-Jul-2011 17:34:00	00:14.59 U B2 D R2 U B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 L F' U2 R' D2 L' B2 U R2 F
536	04-Jul-2011 17:33:31	00:13.20 D' R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B' F' R U' B F2 U L2 U2 L
535	04-Jul-2011 17:32:57	00:14.72 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B L' F D' B D2 B' L F2 U R
534	04-Jul-2011 17:32:22	00:17.92 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' F L2 U' B' R2 F2 U' L' F' L'
533	04-Jul-2011 17:31:48	00:14.18 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 R' U' R2 B D L U2 R B'
532	04-Jul-2011 17:31:16	00:17.99 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F D' U' R F U2 R L2 D2 U
531	04-Jul-2011 17:30:42	00:12.81 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U' R F D2 L B U2 B2 R' D B2 U'
530	04-Jul-2011 17:30:09	00:15.55 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' D' L' D L U B' D2 R F2 D'
529	04-Jul-2011 17:29:33	00:16.05 D' F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U L' F' R U' L2 D F' U
528	04-Jul-2011 17:28:13	00:18.01 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D F' U L B2 R2 U2 B' D R2 L U'
527	04-Jul-2011 17:27:34	00:17.24 R2 U R2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 D U' L' F2 U B' F' L B2 F D' L2 U'
526	04-Jul-2011 17:26:08	00:17.03 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D L U' B' D' U B' R B2 R2 D2
525	04-Jul-2011 17:25:32	00:16.90 U L2 D U B2 D B2 L2 F2 U R2 F R' U2 B F D B2 U' F' R2 U
524	04-Jul-2011 17:24:53	00:18.04 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R U B2 F L U B' F2 L' D U'
523	04-Jul-2011 17:24:17	00:15.04 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 R' F' L D2 F' R D2 F' L' B
522	04-Jul-2011 17:23:44	00:14.27 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' R B2 F U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D2 U'
521	03-Jul-2011 20:44:33	00:14.51 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D U B2 L2 U L' B' R' B2 R' D' B' F U2 L2
520	03-Jul-2011 20:44:04	00:15.22 R2 U L2 F2 D U F2 D' B2 F2 D L' D' U' R B' F' U2 R' U' B' U'
519	03-Jul-2011 20:43:22	00:14.64 U B2 D B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' D' L' B' L' D R L2 D' L' U2
518	03-Jul-2011 20:42:49	00:13.18 D R2 D R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D' F2 L B L2 D' B L' F' R U2 R U
517	03-Jul-2011 20:42:19	00:12.44 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L' D2 U R' L2 B' D' U F' U'
516	03-Jul-2011 20:41:51	00:13.43 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' R' U F L B' R2 F' D' B2 R
515	03-Jul-2011 20:41:21	00:13.10 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 F L2 D2 R' F' L D' U2 L U2
514	03-Jul-2011 20:40:48	00:14.39 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' U' L B' U2 L U2 B' F2 L' F2 R2
513	03-Jul-2011 20:40:15	00:15.94 F2 R2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 B D2 U B' F' D' L D2 U F2
512	03-Jul-2011 20:39:43	00:16.36 L2 D U B2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F' R U B' R' F L' U F2 R2 L'
511	03-Jul-2011 20:38:58	00:16.71 F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' F U' R D' B2 R2 U2 F D' L'
510	03-Jul-2011 20:38:09	00:16.20 R2 D' F2 U L2 D U' R2 U R' U2 B' D F D B' D' R' B' U2
509	03-Jul-2011 20:37:37	00:15.46 L2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R' U' L' F D2 B' R2 L F' R2 U2
508	03-Jul-2011 20:36:58	00:20.87 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R' D B' R D R U' L2 B'
507	03-Jul-2011 20:36:25	00:16.05 L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B L2 F U R2 B R' L2 D L' F'
506	03-Jul-2011 20:35:50	00:13.11 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L B F' U' R L2 U' R B' U
505	03-Jul-2011 20:35:20	00:15.74 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 D2 R' D U2 R L' U' R B F L' U'
504	03-Jul-2011 20:34:30	00:13.41 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' F R2 F R' F2 U' R' D2 F2 R'
503	03-Jul-2011 20:33:52	00:14.65 F2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 B R U2 B' F' U B2 U' B L D'
502	03-Jul-2011 20:33:14	00:20.50 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 D L2 D2 B2 R' F' D' R F' D L2 B2 D' U'
501	03-Jul-2011 20:32:35	00:16.05 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R F D' B' L' D B' F2 D2 U'
500	03-Jul-2011 20:31:53	00:20.31 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' R' D' B R2 U' L' D B R' B'
499	03-Jul-2011 20:31:14	00:12.82 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B' U' B2 R F' D' F2 U' B' D' L'
498	03-Jul-2011 20:30:35	00:15.83 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L B R L B R' D' B2 L D
497	03-Jul-2011 20:30:00	00:14.55 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 F' D2 R D2 B R2 U2 F2 D L D'
496	03-Jul-2011 20:29:20	00:17.09 F2 U B2 R2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 D F L2 D' L U' B' D L' U2 B
495	03-Jul-2011 20:28:46	00:11.75 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F' U R' F2 L U' L U' B2 R
494	03-Jul-2011 20:28:16	00:12.75 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R' F L U' F D2 B' D2 L2 D2 U
493	03-Jul-2011 20:27:39	00:13.65 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 L2 F L2 U' R L' F L2 D B2 D U2
492	03-Jul-2011 20:27:04	00:14.59 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 B' L2 U' B' R U' L F L
491	03-Jul-2011 20:26:29	00:15.31 L2 B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R' D2 L' U2 R2 F' R L2 B' F2 D'
490	03-Jul-2011 20:25:58	00:12.59 U' L2 U L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' L B2 R F' U R B' U R2 U'
489	03-Jul-2011 20:25:23	00:17.20 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U R' L U' R D' U' B' U2 R' D2
488	03-Jul-2011 20:24:51	00:14.58 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R2 L2 U F R' F2 R2 L B D' L2 F' R2
487	03-Jul-2011 20:23:38	00:18.79 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L U B2 F D2 B' L2 D2 R' F2 U'
486	03-Jul-2011 20:21:52	00:23.47	+2	B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 R2 F' B2 R' F' R2 U2 F' D' L' B U'
485	03-Jul-2011 20:20:12	00:17.86 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D' F R' L U B' R2 F L' B D U2
484	03-Jul-2011 20:19:27	00:14.00 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U L2 B D' B2 L D' U' B2 R B D2 L'
483	03-Jul-2011 20:18:48	00:13.76 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 U' B' R2 L' B2 D B L2 F' L' D
482	03-Jul-2011 20:18:16	00:13.14 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 D B L F L' B' R F2 R B F' U'
481	03-Jul-2011 20:17:22	00:21.33 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 U' F2 L U2 F L2 D' U' L2 B' U' R' D'
480	03-Jul-2011 20:16:38	00:15.98 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' L U R D' B' L2 F' R' L D2 U'
479	03-Jul-2011 20:16:06	00:13.11 R2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B D' B L' D2 B2 L2 B' D L'
478	03-Jul-2011 20:15:35	00:12.55 U F2 U' B2 D B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' L2 U B F2 U2 L F' D' B
477	03-Jul-2011 20:15:02	00:14.64 D' U' L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F R2 L' D' U' F' D2 R' D2 F2
476	03-Jul-2011 20:14:13	00:17.58 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 D' B R L' D R' B2 R' U2 L2 F
475	03-Jul-2011 20:13:13	00:15.11 U2 R2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 F' U' F2 R2 F2 R D2 F' U2 F2
474	03-Jul-2011 20:12:43	00:13.19 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 L' D F' U' F L'
473	03-Jul-2011 20:12:05	00:21.35 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B D R L B2 F2
472	03-Jul-2011 20:11:34	00:11.44 D' L2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U F' D' L2 B R D' F U2 F D' U'
471	03-Jul-2011 20:10:56	00:16.91 R2 D U R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' B' L' D2 L' D' L2 F' R F2 U
470	03-Jul-2011 20:10:16	00:16.60 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U R' B R' L2 F D' F2 D L' F' U
469	03-Jul-2011 20:09:42	00:15.54 B2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L' F U' F2 U' R' D R2 D F' U2
468	03-Jul-2011 20:09:09	00:15.72 L2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 D' R2 F R' B2 D2 L F' L U' R' L2 U2
467	03-Jul-2011 20:08:41	00:13.60 L2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 R' F U2 B' F D2 L2 U R'
466	03-Jul-2011 20:08:11	00:15.30 B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 B2 R' U L2 D F' U L2 U' F L
465	03-Jul-2011 20:07:36	00:14.85 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B' R' F' U' R L2 F R' F2
464	03-Jul-2011 20:06:58	00:17.09 D F2 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R' B' L' D L' D R2 U2 L2 B2 U'
463	03-Jul-2011 20:06:19	00:15.82 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R' F' L2 U B2 L F2 L2 F2 D R
462	03-Jul-2011 20:05:44	00:19.05 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' D F2 L U L D2 F2 D2 F'
461	03-Jul-2011 20:05:08	00:17.02 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 L' B' F' D' R' U2 F' D' R2 F' U'
460	03-Jul-2011 20:04:31	00:20.74 R2 D F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 D R B F D2 U' L' F2 D F' D U'
459	03-Jul-2011 20:04:00	00:14.71 R2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 D U R' F' L' F D2 B' L' U B' F U'
458	03-Jul-2011 20:03:25	00:14.86 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D B' L U L D' R L2 U B' U R2
457	03-Jul-2011 20:02:52	00:15.70 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 D B' F2 D L U' F' D' B R2 B' U
456	03-Jul-2011 20:02:21	00:15.51 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L' D' R' U' R B' D2 F' U2 R' U'
455	03-Jul-2011 20:01:49	00:14.78 U' R2 D U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 F R' L F U L D R D L'
454	03-Jul-2011 20:01:16	00:16.29 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' B' R2 L U' B F L' D L2
453	03-Jul-2011 18:46:03	00:16.58 U2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' D L' D R' U' B R' U' R'
452	03-Jul-2011 18:45:27	00:16.71 F2 U B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 R' F D F' R L2 B' U F' R'
451	03-Jul-2011 18:44:53	00:13.50 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 U B' L D B' D B2 F' U2
450	03-Jul-2011 18:44:02	00:18.10 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U R D2 L B U B' D F U' F'
449	03-Jul-2011 18:43:23	00:14.98 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R' L2 B2 F' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 R U
448	03-Jul-2011 18:42:49	00:13.83 L2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L D F D' F' L' D' R D2 U
447	03-Jul-2011 18:42:11	00:16.05 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B U F D' R D U2 R F U L'
446	03-Jul-2011 18:41:37	00:17.82 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F R' U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B L D
445	03-Jul-2011 18:40:55	00:13.46 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F R' U F2 L2 F' U B'
444	03-Jul-2011 18:40:22	00:16.96 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R2 B' D' F R2 B' D' R F U B2 U
443	03-Jul-2011 18:39:49	00:14.22 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R' B' R' L' B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L' D'
442	03-Jul-2011 18:39:13	00:14.32 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' B2 L' B2 D' B D F L D B U L
441	03-Jul-2011 18:38:21	00:22.48	+2	R2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 R F R2 D L U2 R' F2 U L
440	03-Jul-2011 18:37:51	00:13.87 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F' R2 L' D' B' R2 F R B U
439	03-Jul-2011 18:37:12	00:18.57 U F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' F' D' U L' F U B' F L2 U2
438	03-Jul-2011 18:36:33	00:17.73 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' R B2 F' D' F' R' U' L F' D U'
437	03-Jul-2011 18:35:57	00:15.95 B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' U R' L2 B D2 F U R' F2 R2 B2
436	03-Jul-2011 18:35:22	00:13.37 B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U R D L' F R L U L' U F2 U2
435	03-Jul-2011 18:34:43	00:16.90 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 D' B' L' U2 B' R B' F' L2 F2 R2 U
434	03-Jul-2011 18:34:04	00:13.70 U2 F2 R2 D U R2 D' F2 R2 F U' R' B' R' F2 R' F L2 U'
433	03-Jul-2011 18:33:31	00:19.64 D2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L' F U R D' L2 B' U2 B2 U2 R'
432	03-Jul-2011 18:33:00	00:11.95 D' R2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F' B2 D2 L' F2 R' D' U2 R U2
431	03-Jul-2011 18:32:19	00:19.16 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 B2 U L2 B D' U2 R F U' L F' D' U' L2
430	03-Jul-2011 18:31:43	00:16.39 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D L U' R' L' D' B' R D2 R L2
429	03-Jul-2011 18:31:00	00:15.36 U F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 F' U R F2 D R' F R2 L' B D
428	03-Jul-2011 18:30:28	00:13.64 L2 B2 U R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L' D B L' F2 L2 U F' U' F' U'
427	03-Jul-2011 18:29:54	00:15.19 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D' U L2 F' U' B L D' B U2 B2 R2 F'
426	03-Jul-2011 18:29:19	00:13.17 D F2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 U B U2 L' F2 L' D' B2 U'
425	03-Jul-2011 18:28:42	00:15.27 B2 D2 L2 D' U L2 F2 U' B2 U' R D U R' D' B L U2 F D
424	03-Jul-2011 18:28:03	00:17.96 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B' L' F2 L D2 L F' L2 D' R' D'
423	03-Jul-2011 18:27:23	00:18.23 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 D' R2 F2 R F L' F2 R B2 D' B' U B2 L'
422	03-Jul-2011 18:26:52	00:13.50 F2 U B2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L' B2 R' F' R2 D L2 D R' L' U
421	03-Jul-2011 18:11:51	00:13.35 U L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 B' R' D' F' D F' L' B D2 F2 L'
420	03-Jul-2011 18:08:50	00:19.50 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' R2 F D2 U F L B F L' B2 F2 U
419	03-Jul-2011 18:06:48	00:15.52 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F D2 R D2 L2 B F2 D R' L
418	03-Jul-2011 18:05:36	00:15.45 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 R' D' R' U' L D' R2 F R' L
417	03-Jul-2011 18:05:00	00:16.78 R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 L2 U' B R' U2 F' L' F D B F R2 U'
416	03-Jul-2011 18:04:32	00:12.81 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L' D' R2 D' U L' B2 L' B' F' U'
415	03-Jul-2011 18:03:58	00:17.35 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 D2 F' R D2 B' L U' F R' F R' U'
414	03-Jul-2011 18:02:17	00:12.08 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 U' L' U' B R2 U R D' B' D' F' U
413	03-Jul-2011 18:01:48	00:14.43 U R2 D B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B U F2 R' L B L2 U F' L' U'
412	03-Jul-2011 18:01:14	00:18.01 B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 U2 B' R' D L D2 U R U F' R2 U'
411	03-Jul-2011 18:00:35	00:14.19 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 U F' R' L2 F' D R B2 R2 U2 R' L'
410	03-Jul-2011 18:00:02	00:15.31 D' F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L' D U B U' B' D B2 F' L U'
409	03-Jul-2011 17:59:21	00:19.13 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L U2 B' U' L' U F' L2 D2 R'
408	03-Jul-2011 17:58:43	00:20.78 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 U L' U2 L' F' R L' F U' R' B2
407	03-Jul-2011 17:58:00	00:16.08 F2 U B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' B2 L F2 D' U' F' L B F' L2 U2
406	02-Jul-2011 20:08:05	00:11.36 D F2 U' B' U' L' R B2 U' L R U' F R' F2 B2 L2 B2 L U' D' L' U' B' D2
405	02-Jul-2011 20:06:53	00:19.66 R' B' D L U R L2 D' U2 R' U' D L2 D U L2 B L' D U2 B D2 F D' U2
404	02-Jul-2011 20:06:15	00:14.39 B L' D' L2 D' F2 B' R U' L' F' L2 U2 L2 D L' R U D2 L' U' B L' U' L2
403	02-Jul-2011 20:05:38	00:13.97 R2 L' D2 F' B' U' R2 F2 L2 F U B2 U2 D2 F L2 F U' D B R2 D2 F' D U'
402	02-Jul-2011 20:05:01	00:12.60 L F2 R L2 B' F D' R2 F' D B2 F2 U F2 U L2 B R' L' B2 L' R' U' D2 F2
401	02-Jul-2011 20:04:20	00:18.28 B' L U' L U2 D R2 L U2 L U B2 R' B L U' F' U F' D L2 F R L' B'
400	02-Jul-2011 20:03:38	00:13.01 B D L B' F2 D U R2 B' D2 U R2 D2 U L2 B2 L' D R' D' B' F2 D2 F2 R2
399	02-Jul-2011 20:02:48	00:16.45	+2	B2 L' R2 D' R' B' U' D R2 D' B F2 R L2 B2 R L' D B' D R B2 F' R' B2
398	02-Jul-2011 20:02:16	00:16.17 D2 L' U2 R L' D B2 D2 U B2 F2 R' L' U2 D' R F' D2 R2 U2 R B R' D2 B
397	02-Jul-2011 20:01:39	00:17.28 B' D2 R B L B D2 L' F L' B L' U' L B2 D2 R2 B R B' F D' R D' B2
396	02-Jul-2011 20:00:59	00:15.13 L' F2 U' D L D2 L2 F B U R' B U R' D2 L D R' F2 U2 F R' L2 U' B
395	02-Jul-2011 20:00:23	00:14.15 F' U F D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F' D2 R L' D' B2 R2 L2 B D' F' B R U2 R' F L
394	02-Jul-2011 19:59:52	00:14.98 D' B L' U D2 B2 U L2 F' L R' U B' R2 L B' L2 F2 U R' D' L' F D2 R'
393	02-Jul-2011 19:59:22	00:13.54 F R' D B' F D U B' U' D R2 U2 B2 F D2 F D B U' B2 D2 L2 B' U' L2
392	02-Jul-2011 19:58:42	00:15.25 F2 U' D L B2 U2 L' R F2 B R2 L2 F U2 L2 U' L' U2 B2 F R' F D' L' F2
391	02-Jul-2011 19:58:13	00:13.60 R B2 L B' L R F' U D R D F L B R' D' B' U B' L' U F2 D' R' U'
390	02-Jul-2011 19:57:38	00:15.14 B L U' R' F2 B2 D B' R' U2 R2 L2 B U L U2 F L' F' R' U' D2 B U' B2
389	02-Jul-2011 19:57:07	00:13.37 B' D' U2 R D F2 R2 F2 L2 F' R F2 D F D R2 F' D L' F2 D B U2 D2 B
388	02-Jul-2011 19:56:33	00:15.05 D2 U2 L R' D U' B2 D2 F' R2 D' R' F L R' F' L' R B2 F R D' B' D F2
387	02-Jul-2011 19:56:02	00:14.56 B2 R L2 F' U' B U2 R' U' L B2 D U2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' B' U2 F' L' U' R' B
386	02-Jul-2011 19:55:22	00:17.49 L2 U2 R L U B' U B' U2 F U R2 L2 U' F B2 L' B' D' B' L2 D F U2 F
385	02-Jul-2011 19:54:47	00:16.48 U' B R2 U B2 D' R' D B2 D R2 L2 U B2 L F2 R2 B' R D R' D2 L2 U L'
384	02-Jul-2011 19:54:06	00:16.27	+2	U2 B F D L' D B2 U2 L2 D' F U' R2 B' L2 D2 L B D L' D B F2 D L'
383	02-Jul-2011 19:53:32	00:16.03 U B' L2 U D2 F L' U2 D' L F2 L R2 B' R B U2 B' L U2 B' L' F' B2 L'
382	02-Jul-2011 19:52:59	00:16.27 L2 B' L D F2 R' F2 R F' L D' F' D R U D' R2 L U' B' U' R2 B L' F
381	02-Jul-2011 19:52:24	00:14.32 D2 L2 U F2 U2 D2 L R D2 R' L B R' F' B2 L U D' R B2 D2 F R L' B2
380	02-Jul-2011 19:51:49	00:17.60 L U R' U D2 F' R2 F U B' L2 R2 D2 U2 L2 R2 U F2 D' R B2 D2 R' B' D'
379	02-Jul-2011 19:51:18	00:16.25 F' B U R L F' R' F' D F' L2 B' D B' L D2 L' F D R2 D' R2 D' R2 F'
378	02-Jul-2011 19:50:46	00:13.30 R B' F2 L F2 U2 R B2 L U' B' R B R' B D' F L' B' U' L' D2 R' L B
377	02-Jul-2011 19:50:08	00:14.46 B F D R' B' L F2 B' D' R2 L2 B' R D2 F L2 D2 R' F D L' R2 F' U2 D2
376	02-Jul-2011 19:48:49	00:11.46	DNF	U2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 L' B' U B2 D F2 R2 L U R2 U2 F' D F2 D2 U' R2 U2 F
375	02-Jul-2011 19:48:12	00:11.47 L2 F2 R2 B U2 R U' D B' D2 R D F B2 U2 R U' L' U B2 R2 D F B D
374	02-Jul-2011 19:47:41	00:14.57 F' D2 R' L2 F2 D' U' B R' F2 L' F2 B' R' F L F' B L2 B D2 R' U2 B2 R
373	02-Jul-2011 19:47:05	00:15.99 B' L D2 B2 L2 R B L F' R2 B U' L2 F L B' U D' L' D2 L R2 D F B'
372	02-Jul-2011 19:46:29	00:13.27 B U L' F U' F2 U' B' L' D' L2 B' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L F' R' B' D2 R' U B'
371	02-Jul-2011 19:45:57	00:15.19 D2 B L2 R' B D2 F2 B' R2 D L' U2 L' U' R' L U2 B R2 F' R F' R U2 F
370	02-Jul-2011 19:45:18	00:15.02 D F2 U2 B2 L R' B2 L F' U2 D B D2 F2 L' D F2 D2 B U' D2 R' F R2 F2
369	02-Jul-2011 19:44:38	00:17.25 U R L' B' L2 R F B' L2 D2 U' R2 L' F U2 R F' D2 F' R' B2 R' F U' L
368	02-Jul-2011 19:43:58	00:17.41 F R2 U' D' F2 L D2 R2 L' D' U2 R' B U' B' R D' F2 D2 U2 L2 R' B' L B
367	02-Jul-2011 19:43:19	00:14.91 D R' D F2 U B2 L2 D R' D2 F D2 R' L' U2 F' L F2 U' D' B2 R2 U B2 R
366	02-Jul-2011 19:42:45	00:14.81 R' L' D2 L2 U2 R F U R' B' D2 L' F' B2 L2 B2 L' R' U B2 D' R' L2 U B
365	02-Jul-2011 19:42:00	00:18.36 D U F2 R2 F' U L2 R F' B2 U R2 D U2 L2 U2 D L U B F2 L' U D2 R2
364	02-Jul-2011 19:41:13	00:19.31 L D' B2 U L2 B' R' F' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F2 R' L2 U2 L2 U2 D F
363	02-Jul-2011 19:40:31	00:17.05 F' L D2 L' U' L2 D2 B2 L' U D' F' D B L' U2 B R F2 B2 R L2 B' D' U'
362	02-Jul-2011 18:29:11	00:09.95 R F' U2 B D2 U B2 F R2 B2 F2 R' L2 B' R' D2 L' F' D F' D' L B R U
361	02-Jul-2011 18:28:40	00:14.29 F U L U B' F R' F D F D2 R' L B L' U2 L' D L2 D2 R' U2 B2 D' L2
360	02-Jul-2011 18:28:10	00:13.79 B2 L U' B2 U2 B2 L' B2 F2 U D R' B' U2 B2 F D' U' B' U L2 D R2 U' R
359	02-Jul-2011 18:27:39	00:13.92 U2 F L' R2 B2 L R F R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U R' D' F D2 F' D' U' R2 U2
358	02-Jul-2011 18:27:05	00:16.04 D2 F2 U' R' L B2 D U L' D' L' R D R F' U R L2 F' U2 F L2 F2 R D'
357	02-Jul-2011 18:26:31	00:13.31	+2	R F2 U L2 R U L2 D' B' F' R2 U2 B U2 B F D U2 L B' D' R D' L D
356	02-Jul-2011 18:25:58	00:13.52 U' L B F2 U R' F' U' D2 L R' U' F' L' D2 L B2 D2 R' U' B R2 D2 B L
355	02-Jul-2011 18:25:25	00:16.56 D' B2 U L2 U' F D' R2 D' F U B' L F2 R L2 B F2 L D' U L' B2 D B
354	02-Jul-2011 18:24:52	00:14.88 U' L2 D' R2 L B' F2 R2 B L U2 R2 F D L R F' L' U2 F2 L F2 B' L' D'
353	02-Jul-2011 18:24:16	00:13.55 D' U' B' D L2 U R' F2 B U D2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L B' F D' B R2 F
352	02-Jul-2011 18:23:37	00:16.03 D U' B2 F' U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R' F' D2 R2 B F L' U B2 F D' B' R D'
351	02-Jul-2011 18:23:01	00:16.00 L2 D F U' L' R2 D' U2 F' U L' U' L R F B D' F' R' L2 U F2 B U2 B'
350	02-Jul-2011 18:22:28	00:15.76 B2 F2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 L F' B U2 D F2 D2 R2 L' F L2 D L2 D L D F' B'
349	02-Jul-2011 18:21:40	00:19.06 L B2 R2 F R U L R D R' U B' F L R2 D' R2 D' R2 F U' B' U2 B D'
348	02-Jul-2011 18:21:04	00:16.13 U R' U2 R D' B' F' U' L F2 L' D' B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 L F2 L' D' R2 D2 U F2
347	02-Jul-2011 18:20:32	00:13.57 L' B2 F2 U L F U2 B2 R' D L R2 B D' F' D' B' L2 R U' F' R' L D R
346	02-Jul-2011 18:20:01	00:13.88 B R B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' R B2 R U B U2 D2 R F D2 R2
345	02-Jul-2011 18:19:28	00:15.24 L2 B R B R2 U' R' D R2 B' D' U2 B2 R' F R U2 F' U2 L' U B R2 D F2
344	02-Jul-2011 18:19:01	00:10.64 R U B2 D2 B R2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 B' F2 L U' D2 B' R L' B' U' L2 F D R2
343	02-Jul-2011 18:18:12	00:15.10	DNF	D R B2 F2 U2 B' F D U2 L U2 D L D R' B2 U' L2 B R B2 R' D2 R' L
342	02-Jul-2011 18:17:39	00:13.75 F2 D' B' R2 F' D B' U R' B F L2 B' L' B D U L U2 L' F L2 R2 D2 B'
341	02-Jul-2011 18:17:01	00:13.99 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 B L2 B' U2 D L' D2 B F L D' U L B D' B2 F' U L D
340	02-Jul-2011 18:16:16	00:19.04 F2 B2 L F2 U' L2 B' U' R' F L2 B' L D U2 B' D' B2 L' R' F2 B2 L2 U B2
339	02-Jul-2011 18:15:41	00:16.89 L R2 B2 D2 R L B2 U' B2 F U' B2 U B' D' R U' D' L' B2 R' L2 B2 D B2
338	02-Jul-2011 18:14:58	00:16.90 F D F2 R F' D' F' D2 F R' U2 L' F' L2 B' U2 D' B' D' L' U2 B D' F B2
337	02-Jul-2011 18:14:19	00:14.87 F2 D B D L2 D2 B L2 R' F D' F' D' F2 U' R' L2 F' B2 D' F B' D2 L' D'
336	02-Jul-2011 18:13:39	00:16.13 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U' R' L2 F2 B2 D L D' F L B2 R D F2 B2 D U R' L2
335	02-Jul-2011 18:13:03	00:13.18 R L' B' R2 F U2 L2 B R2 D' L D2 L2 D2 R' L2 B2 U' L2 F' U R F R F
334	02-Jul-2011 18:12:25	00:12.57 R2 D' U' F' U2 D2 F2 L F2 U2 F B L2 B2 L2 U' L R' B' D' R' D' U2 F B
333	02-Jul-2011 18:11:57	00:11.63 R U L F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 F' L2 D R2 L2 D' B R F B D' R2 B2 U' F U'
332	02-Jul-2011 18:11:22	00:13.48 F2 U F U' D2 L2 B' F2 L2 B2 F2 R2 D' F' B D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 B2 U'
331	02-Jul-2011 18:10:45	00:15.98 F L' F2 L' R2 B' L U' L2 D2 U L' R D' F2 R' F' L' F2 D2 L2 R' D' R2 D'
330	02-Jul-2011 18:10:08	00:16.32 U' F2 B' U R2 B D U2 R2 D' R' U D B D' B2 L2 B' L' U R2 D' F' D' R
329	02-Jul-2011 18:09:34	00:13.23 B' R2 U F2 B2 R U R' L' U2 B' L B2 R U B' D U2 L2 D' R U' B R2 F2
328	02-Jul-2011 18:08:59	00:17.10 U2 B' F' L B' F' R2 D2 F R2 L2 B F R B2 F' L2 D' U' B' D2 L' D2 U2 B2
327	02-Jul-2011 18:08:29	00:12.38 B L2 B' D F D L2 U2 R U B2 D2 B' D2 F2 U' D B' L' D2 U' B' D' L2 D2
326	02-Jul-2011 18:07:49	00:16.29 F' B L' F2 D2 U' F2 U' B' U' B' U2 B' D R F2 R U' L F U F U D F2
325	02-Jul-2011 18:07:04	00:16.07	+2	B2 F L2 U' R' U B L' F D' F R D' F R2 L B' U' L' U' F' U2 F R2 L
324	02-Jul-2011 18:06:27	00:14.69 R' F D L2 B R U' R' F2 D2 U B' U L' U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D L F B2 R2 B
323	02-Jul-2011 18:05:59	00:11.94 U R B L' D' R2 B2 D F' U2 L B2 U L2 F' U F' D R2 F' R D B2 D2 L
322	02-Jul-2011 18:05:22	00:15.11 F' R B' U' R' U2 D' R2 U' L B F' L R2 D' B' R2 L2 F2 L' U2 R' L U2 F2
321	02-Jul-2011 18:04:35	00:22.90 B2 R' U L' F2 L2 B U F R D' B2 D2 L' R2 U' B' U2 B2 L' F' U R U2 B2
320	02-Jul-2011 18:03:50	00:20.77 B' D B U' L' U' L' F2 D' F2 D B' L2 U2 R2 U' R U' D B2 D U2 R F2 R2
319	02-Jul-2011 18:03:20	00:12.65 B D' F' B' L' B2 D F2 R2 U' F R2 L B' R2 L B' U L' F' L2 R F R' D2
318	02-Jul-2011 18:02:43	00:15.99 B L' F2 U L' U2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 D F2 L B2 D' R' L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 R' L2
317	02-Jul-2011 18:02:09	00:15.64 U R F' L' F L' B2 D F D' B R' L U R' L D2 F R U' F' R2 U D B
316	02-Jul-2011 18:01:37	00:13.47 R F' L R' B2 L' R U R F' L D' L R D' R B L2 D' F U' F' L2 R' B
315	02-Jul-2011 18:00:54	00:14.14 R B D L' D' L' D F2 D2 B U' B' U' L U' F2 U' D2 B' L B' F D' U' L'
314	02-Jul-2011 18:00:18	00:14.42 R2 F2 R' F' D' U' F' R' U2 R L' B2 F D2 B' U' L2 F' D B2 D L B2 R2 F
313	02-Jul-2011 17:59:49	00:13.35 R D2 R L2 B2 D R D' U F2 R2 D' B2 D' F R2 D B F' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2
312	02-Jul-2011 17:59:15	00:16.52 L' R2 D' F' L2 B' D' R U2 L2 U R2 B D2 U' B' R F2 R' U' F L2 D' B2 R'
311	02-Jul-2011 17:58:39	00:13.53 D2 L2 F L' F B' L2 U2 B L' U' L2 B R L' U L2 F2 D2 L' U F R' B2 F
310	02-Jul-2011 17:57:59	00:16.94 L F' D' U B D2 L D2 B2 U2 F' R' L2 F2 B' U2 F U F R U' D' B F2 L
309	02-Jul-2011 17:57:13	00:21.17 L' R' B' L2 R2 B U R D' U2 L2 B D U R' D L U L2 R' F2 R B2 U' D2
308	02-Jul-2011 17:56:28	00:20.52 R2 D2 U F D2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U L F U B' L U' L' D R D2 U' L2 R B2
307	02-Jul-2011 17:55:51	00:16.05 F L R U D2 F' R D' L2 B U B F' D2 L' R' U L R2 U' L2 B2 L' U L'
306	02-Jul-2011 17:55:09	00:17.17 B R2 L2 B U' D2 L' U2 D R2 U' L F R L2 D' R' L B L' R B' D B D
305	02-Jul-2011 17:54:32	00:19.03 D U2 L R U F B' L' R2 F' U2 D B L2 R' U' L2 D' L' D B' R2 D' U2 B
304	02-Jul-2011 02:17:06	00:13.22 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D R2 L2 F D L' D R2 F' D' R D U' L' U'
303	02-Jul-2011 02:16:21	00:16.46 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U L' B2 R D' L2 F' D2 U' F' L' U'
302	02-Jul-2011 02:15:39	00:16.84 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 B L' B R' L2 B' R' D' B R2
301	02-Jul-2011 02:14:58	00:16.51 B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U' F R' D' L D L B2 F2 U F D'
300	02-Jul-2011 02:14:17	00:13.27 R2 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' U F L D R2 B' L B2 R'
299	02-Jul-2011 02:13:39	00:17.43 U R2 D F2 D R2 D B2 U R2 U' R B R2 D F' L D F' D L2 U
298	02-Jul-2011 02:12:46	00:18.75 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D L D U' B' L2 D' U B U'
297	02-Jul-2011 02:12:11	00:12.00 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 U F' R' F U R2 F L
296	02-Jul-2011 02:11:23	00:14.19 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B U L' U' L' B' U' L B
295	02-Jul-2011 02:10:37	00:15.69 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 R L' D2 U' B D2 L B2 L B U2
294	02-Jul-2011 02:10:03	00:16.33 B2 D' U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L' F' U' B2 D L' F2 D' B' R L2
293	02-Jul-2011 02:09:22	00:13.94 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F U R D2 U R F U2 B' R2 D
292	02-Jul-2011 02:08:43	00:14.57 U B2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L D F' D2 F' U B2 D B' U2
291	02-Jul-2011 02:08:07	00:11.77 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F' D B L2 F L D L D U
290	02-Jul-2011 02:07:17	00:19.24 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U B L U B2 F L' D2 F D' U'
289	02-Jul-2011 02:06:35	00:13.58 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D F D B R F R L F' L2 F U'
288	02-Jul-2011 02:05:35	00:21.07 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F L B' F2 U R2 F' R' F' U
287	02-Jul-2011 02:04:56	00:19.64 B2 F2 D' R2 D U R2 L2 B2 D2 L F L2 D B' L2 B2 R' L2 B' L2 U'
286	02-Jul-2011 02:04:16 00:18.76 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L' F R' D2 R F2 R' B' F U'
285	02-Jul-2011 02:03:44	00:13.96 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 R' U L2 U F' D F R' F R' U
284	02-Jul-2011 02:02:56	00:18.50 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B D2 R D B U' B' F L' D2
283	02-Jul-2011 02:02:17	00:17.77 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 U2 R F' L U F2 U2 F R
282	02-Jul-2011 02:01:25	00:14.46 D' U F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B R U2 R2 F2 D' U F2 L' B' D2
281	02-Jul-2011 02:00:41	00:14.75 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B L2 U R' B2 D U F' R' B
280	02-Jul-2011 02:00:02	00:18.51 D U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' D' R2 U2 F2 D B R F' L2 D2
279	02-Jul-2011 01:59:16	00:17.72 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 L R2 F' R2 B L U F2 D'
278	02-Jul-2011 01:49:51	00:13.65 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 F' D2 U L' F2 R D' B' R2 F U'
277	02-Jul-2011 01:48:56	00:14.09 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' B2 U L F2 R' U R2 L2 F' D2 B2 D U
276	02-Jul-2011 01:48:11	00:13.81 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F D R' D2 L2 U F2 U' F' U'
275	02-Jul-2011 01:47:25	00:15.87 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 U F D' F' U' L D R L D F'
274	02-Jul-2011 01:46:43	00:13.67 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D' F D' B F L B' D L U2
273	02-Jul-2011 01:45:40	00:18.20 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D L' R2 U F R' B' U' B' D' B' U'
272	02-Jul-2011 00:26:03	00:14.17 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L F' R' L2 F R B2 L2 U R' U'
271	02-Jul-2011 00:02:54	00:14.86 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' B' R F D2 B L2 U L' D' U2
270	02-Jul-2011 00:02:10	00:14.96 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L B' L B' L' F2 D' B' F R L2
269	02-Jul-2011 00:01:29	00:14.57 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L U B2 F2 L' B L' F' L2 D' U
268	01-Jul-2011 23:59:36	00:15.32 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D U B' D2 L' U' R2 D' L B' D U'
267	01-Jul-2011 23:59:06	00:15.27 F2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' D2 F' R' L' B2 U' B2 D2 F' D
266	01-Jul-2011 23:58:30	00:14.56 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 D U' B' R' L2 F2 L U R2 F R U'
265	01-Jul-2011 23:57:59	00:12.35 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F' D' F' R' D' F U R' D2 F' U'
264	01-Jul-2011 23:57:18	00:16.13 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 U' R' B2 U' F U' F' D B' R' B2
263	01-Jul-2011 23:56:48	00:14.36 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U F U' B' L F' L U R' D L U'
262	01-Jul-2011 23:56:20	00:13.13 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U B R2 L' U B' R2 D B R B U
261	01-Jul-2011 23:55:39	00:18.26 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U F2 D B2 F2 U L B F2 L2 D R U L' D2 F D2
260	01-Jul-2011 23:55:09	00:13.44 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' U B2 L2 B' F' D' L' B' R B' U' F2 R' D'
259	01-Jul-2011 23:54:36	00:13.31 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U' L' U R U' L2 D2 U' B' R' U2
258	01-Jul-2011 23:53:16	00:13.84 L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D U L2 U L' D' R2 B' F' R B' D B2 F' U'
257	01-Jul-2011 23:52:17	00:14.63 B2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 D2 B R2 D' B2 L F' R' D F2 R' D2
256	01-Jul-2011 23:51:46	00:11.77 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D2 R' D' B' F' U2 L' B' D2 B2 L2 U2
255	01-Jul-2011 23:51:10	00:13.69 L2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' U' R' F D R2 U' L B2 L B F
254	01-Jul-2011 23:50:31	00:11.14 D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 R2 B U' B2 U' R F2 U2 B2 F D2 U'
253	01-Jul-2011 23:50:00	00:14.49 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D R B' D2 U F' R' U' F2 U2 F' U2
252	01-Jul-2011 23:49:16	00:19.84 D B2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R B D U2 R F L' B' R' F' U2
251	01-Jul-2011 23:48:45	00:16.92 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' D' R' U2 L U2 B2 L2 F' U'
250	01-Jul-2011 23:48:10	00:13.40 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L F' R2 F' U R' B F2 U' B2 U2
249	01-Jul-2011 23:47:02	00:15.29 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' L2 F U L' F' L' D B'
248	01-Jul-2011 23:46:34	00:12.18 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 L F' D2 U' L D B2 R' U F
247	01-Jul-2011 23:46:02	00:13.65 U L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B L2 U2 F2 L' D' R F R2 D'
246	01-Jul-2011 23:45:21	00:12.79 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U R2 U B' R2 U2 L2 U' B D' U2 L
245	01-Jul-2011 23:44:41	00:15.97 D B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R' U F2 U F' D L' B U B2 D'
244	01-Jul-2011 23:43:44	00:16.99 R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F U2 L B2 U' L' D2 U B L
243	01-Jul-2011 23:43:07	00:17.72 F2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B L2 D' R D B' F R B2 F'
242	01-Jul-2011 23:42:08	00:15.30 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B D2 R D2 R2 F D F2 L F' U'
241	01-Jul-2011 23:39:38	00:13.36 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' R D R' L' B' F2 L' U L' D'
240	01-Jul-2011 23:38:49	00:14.52 D R2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 D U' L D R' L2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U
239	01-Jul-2011 23:37:32	00:13.45 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F D B' L' U2 F' U' B D2 F
238	01-Jul-2011 23:37:06	00:11.94 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D B2 D2 B F U F' D B U F R' D2
237	01-Jul-2011 23:36:20	00:14.29 R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D R B2 R B L B2 F' R U' F' U2
236	01-Jul-2011 23:35:39	00:15.58 L2 B2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U F2 D2 L' B2 L2 F' D' F2 L2 B' R' F2 U2
235	01-Jul-2011 23:35:06	00:12.38 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 R' B L2 D2 L F' U' F' R' L2
234	01-Jul-2011 23:34:15	00:14.80 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D' B' U B U2 R F2 U R' F' L2
233	01-Jul-2011 23:33:41	00:18.53 L2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L B' U' F D' B2 L' U L2 B U'
232	01-Jul-2011 23:33:07	00:15.98 U B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F' U' R L' F2 U' L2 F' R' B2 U2
231	01-Jul-2011 23:32:30	00:11.71 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B R2 U' R' L' F2 L2 B' D' F' L'
230	01-Jul-2011 23:31:33	00:13.12 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 D U' L' F R' D2 L' U' L U2 L2 F D' U
229	01-Jul-2011 23:30:27	00:16.16 L2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L D R' U2 F R' F L2 B R F'
228	01-Jul-2011 23:29:51	00:17.34 R2 U R2 D' U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 D' U2 B2 L'
227	01-Jul-2011 23:29:22	00:14.77 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 F L' U2 B' U2 R' L2 F R2 D2 U'
226	01-Jul-2011 23:28:47	00:13.76 R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' B' L' F' R B' D' U' L2 B F2 U'
225	01-Jul-2011 23:26:53	00:15.75 U R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' R2 U F' R' L D2 U' R L'
224	01-Jul-2011 23:26:17	00:16.16 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' F' R' F' D' B R2 B' L2 D2 F' U'
223	01-Jul-2011 23:25:41	00:15.16 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' F' R' D' R U R' B' L U2 B' U'
222	01-Jul-2011 23:24:29	00:13.25 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 L F' D2 L' B R2 F R' D' F2 U2
221	01-Jul-2011 23:23:48	00:12.73 D B2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R2 U F D' U2 L B' D2 F R2 L' D2
220	01-Jul-2011 23:23:13	00:16.20 L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F D B' R U B R2 L2 D' R2
219	01-Jul-2011 23:19:15	00:13.51 D2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B' R F R2 B2 R' F2 U B' R U'
218	01-Jul-2011 23:11:08	00:15.37 R2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 R D2 F R2 F U' F' D' B U'
217	01-Jul-2011 23:10:34	00:14.74 R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B' F L' U B2 F' L B' F2 L2 U
216	01-Jul-2011 23:10:03	00:15.00 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' U' F D' R2 F R' L2 D' U F' D2 L'
215	01-Jul-2011 23:09:31	00:12.67 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D U' B2 U2 R' B F2 R D2 F2 U B F2 L2 U'
214	01-Jul-2011 23:08:51	00:17.77 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 L F2 R D' R' B2 L' F L2 B U'
213	01-Jul-2011 23:08:10	00:19.16 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 U L' U B2 R2 D' R' F D U2 B U2
212	01-Jul-2011 23:07:22	00:17.04 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D L2 U R' B2 L B' U' R U' B R D
211	01-Jul-2011 22:42:52	00:16.80 L2 U B2 F2 D L2 D U R2 F2 L2 B' D F2 R F L2 U' R' D2 L U
210	01-Jul-2011 22:42:16	00:16.13 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R' D B R2 B D2 L D' B D U2
209	01-Jul-2011 22:41:39	00:14.52 F2 U2 R2 D R2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 F U F' D' B2 U' B U2 L
208	01-Jul-2011 22:41:06	00:14.76 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R U2 B2 U' L' B2 F' R2 B L' U'
207	01-Jul-2011 22:40:37	00:11.69 D2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B U' R' L' B' D2 U B' U2 F
206	01-Jul-2011 22:40:04	00:16.33 F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' L' F' R L2 U R2 D2 B' F' L D'
205	01-Jul-2011 22:39:29	00:14.79 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' L' F' L' F2 U' L F' U' F U'
204	01-Jul-2011 22:39:00	00:14.07 U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' U' R U2 R2 F' R' B' D2
203	01-Jul-2011 22:38:25	00:14.06 B2 U B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' B R B' D U F' R2 D2 B' U'
202	01-Jul-2011 22:37:39	00:15.36 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D R F' L D' U' L2 U' R' L' D2
201	01-Jul-2011 22:37:04	00:16.48 R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F' D F R2 L' D2 F' R' B F2
200	01-Jul-2011 22:36:28	00:14.30 B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 F' R B2 R2 B' L2 U' R' F R2
199	01-Jul-2011 22:35:46	00:19.71 D L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F R' L B R F' L' D' B' R D'
198	01-Jul-2011 22:34:27	00:16.96 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 U' B' D2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L F R2
197	01-Jul-2011 22:33:55	00:15.65 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' B' U L D2 F' R D' R2 U' B
196	01-Jul-2011 22:33:24	00:15.59 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R' B L2 B' U2 B2 U R2 F' R
195	01-Jul-2011 22:32:43	00:17.83 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 D B' R' B R2 D2 F' U2 R U' F U'
194	01-Jul-2011 22:32:08	00:17.03 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D U F' R D2 B2 D' F' L2 D' F2 D U
193	01-Jul-2011 22:28:15	00:16.49 R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 L B' F2 R' D2 U R' U B L D2
192	01-Jul-2011 19:57:32	00:17.96 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D B' L D B2 R2 U B2 R B' F U'
191	01-Jul-2011 19:56:53	00:13.89 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F R' L B U2 R2 D' F2 R U2
190	01-Jul-2011 19:55:01	00:14.64 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 B F U' R' D2 B' F L F' D2
189	01-Jul-2011 19:53:26	00:15.39 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 F L B R2 B' L2 D F2 R B'
188	01-Jul-2011 19:52:49	00:14.25 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U B' D2 R' L D2 R' F L2 D U'
187	01-Jul-2011 19:52:01	00:13.75 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U' R U B U2 F2 U'
186	01-Jul-2011 19:51:23	00:13.52 U' F2 D R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U F R' U F' U2 B' F2 L U2
185	01-Jul-2011 19:50:45	00:15.29 U2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' F L2 D R U L D L2 U'
184	01-Jul-2011 19:50:03	00:17.79 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 U' B' D' R D2 U' R D R2 F R'
183	01-Jul-2011 19:49:13	00:13.37 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B R2 D F2 R B2 L' F D B U
182	01-Jul-2011 19:48:39	00:15.23 D B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D L' D2 B R' B2 D U F R' U2
181	01-Jul-2011 19:48:00	00:12.03 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' F R U L' B' F' U B F2 U'
180	01-Jul-2011 19:46:00	00:11.32 D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B' U R U' L D2 U2 L' B2 U'
179	01-Jul-2011 19:45:27	00:14.52 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B' L' U2 B U2 B2 U R' B2 D
178	01-Jul-2011 19:44:54	00:14.85 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 D U2 R D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U' F L U'
177	01-Jul-2011 19:44:20	00:18.84 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 L U' R F2 R' D' R' L' F D2 U'
176	01-Jul-2011 19:43:44	00:14.56 U' L2 D B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 B F' D B R U R B2 U2 L'
175	01-Jul-2011 19:43:03	00:16.41 U2 B2 D2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D L D2 B F2 U' R' U' R' B2 R2 L'
174	01-Jul-2011 19:42:13	00:10.93 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B' R U' B2 D' F' D B' D2 B'
173	01-Jul-2011 19:41:33	00:14.10 D R2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' U2 L' B R U' L D2 L F2 L' D'
172	01-Jul-2011 19:40:59	00:16.38 B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' B2 F' L D U2 B' U' R' B'
171	01-Jul-2011 19:40:19	00:16.05 U F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U2 L F' U2 F U R L2 B' F R' D2
170	01-Jul-2011 19:39:49	00:14.67 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 L' B' R2 B2 U' L' U' B' L' B2
169	01-Jul-2011 19:39:13	00:16.33 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B F2 R' F2 D' R F R2 B' D
168	01-Jul-2011 19:38:28	00:17.06 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U F D' L U R D B' L B D
167	01-Jul-2011 19:37:49	00:19.14 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L D' R B' R2 F2 D' U R B D'
166	01-Jul-2011 19:37:14	00:16.60 B2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U R2 D' F L F2 U2 L U R' F L2 B' R'
165	01-Jul-2011 19:36:41	00:14.77 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B R' F2 U' B D2 L' U2 R' L' D'
164	01-Jul-2011 19:36:09	00:12.30 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 B L' B' U L D' L2 B' D' L' D2
163	01-Jul-2011 19:35:29	00:16.22 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 U R2 D' F R D' R2 D2 B' F2 R F' L
162	01-Jul-2011 19:34:53	00:16.56 D R2 D L2 D U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B F U2 L' U R2 B' R L F'
161	01-Jul-2011 19:34:20	00:15.86 U B2 F2 D' F2 D U' L2 U F2 U2 L' F' U F2 D' U2 B' F' L2 D2
160	01-Jul-2011 19:33:48	00:14.65 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 L D2 U L' B' R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2
159	01-Jul-2011 19:33:10	00:13.09 D' U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 L' B' F U R B U2 F D2 R'
158	01-Jul-2011 19:32:39	00:13.97 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R' B' F' L D' B D R2 D2 F2
157	01-Jul-2011 19:32:04	00:16.00 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 F' D' U L D R L D2 B
156	01-Jul-2011 19:31:26	00:14.30 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B R2 D' L F2 R2 B U' R2 U
155	01-Jul-2011 19:30:53	00:15.16 B2 U R2 U L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D L U F U B' R B' L U' F U
154	01-Jul-2011 19:30:19	00:14.29 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 D L' F' L2 F2 D R L2 B2 U R2 U'
153	01-Jul-2011 19:29:47	00:15.41 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 D' L2 U B' R2 D F D2 R' L2 F L' U' B2
152	01-Jul-2011 19:29:09	00:15.05 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 R B D' U2 R2 F2 D' R' U
151	01-Jul-2011 19:28:25	00:14.54 L2 D F2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' R' D' L F L U L F R2 B'
150	01-Jul-2011 19:27:39	00:16.56 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U B2 D F2 L' B F' R D2 F' U' L D' L' F'
149	01-Jul-2011 19:27:03	00:15.48 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 U B F2 D2 U F2 R F' R2 F' L2 D'
148	01-Jul-2011 19:26:13	00:15.55 U F2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 B2 D F' D2 R' F2 U F' R' L2 F' D U2
147	01-Jul-2011 19:25:33	00:18.16 L2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' U' F' D L B' U L2 B' L'
146	01-Jul-2011 18:53:38	00:15.89 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 D' U F' L' B D' B D2 R2 U F' L D'
145	01-Jul-2011 18:49:29	00:13.50 D' B2 L2 D L2 B2 U L2 U R2 F D' L F L' F2 U' B F' R2
144	01-Jul-2011 18:48:00	00:15.67 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' F D' L' B F2 R U R2 D2 U'
143	01-Jul-2011 18:46:34	00:13.74 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L' D' R' F D U' L F' L F2
142	01-Jul-2011 18:43:52	00:15.42 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B D' L' U' F' L2 B' F2 L B' U
141	01-Jul-2011 18:43:23	00:14.49 D R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 B L' U' B R' L D' F' D2 B2 D'
140	01-Jul-2011 18:42:47	00:12.46 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L' D R2 L' F' R' B U' B' L U'
139	01-Jul-2011 18:40:42	00:15.11 L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 R' B2 F2 U2 F' L B D' U
138	01-Jul-2011 18:40:05	00:15.73 U L2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U L' R2 U2 R2 B U' R' D U2 L
137	01-Jul-2011 18:39:19	00:15.98 L2 B2 D R2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' R' B U' B F R F2 U2 F U2
136	01-Jul-2011 18:36:42	00:12.18 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B' R' D' F R2 U2 R' D' L2 D'
135	01-Jul-2011 18:36:08	00:16.48 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U R2 F D2 U2 R' L2 D' R' F D' R' U2
134	01-Jul-2011 18:35:37	00:13.61 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 B U B2 L F' R2 B2 U' B' F2 R'
133	01-Jul-2011 18:35:04	00:14.74 B2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 U' F2 R' F L' B2 F' L' D' L B2 L' D'
132	01-Jul-2011 18:33:39	00:13.10 D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 F L B R2 B D2 U' B U' L
131	01-Jul-2011 18:33:09	00:14.44 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 B U B' U R L2 F R2 B2 L'
130	01-Jul-2011 18:32:37	00:15.21 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F' R' F U R L' U F2 U2 L'
129	01-Jul-2011 18:32:10	00:13.72 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 F' U2 L' D' R' D2 R U2 B D
128	01-Jul-2011 18:31:36	00:14.24 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F U B' R' L' D B L2 U' R' U'
127	01-Jul-2011 18:30:54	00:18.29 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D R D B D F' U2 R' F U' L U'
126	01-Jul-2011 18:29:26	00:17.52 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 L' U R B' R2 U L2 D' B' R' L2
125	01-Jul-2011 18:28:52	00:10.43 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U' F' D U R D B2 D U2 F
124	01-Jul-2011 18:28:09	00:15.19 U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D R' U B2 R' D F' D' B R2 L'
123	01-Jul-2011 18:27:37	00:14.30 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D U R2 U L B2 R' U F D2 L' D2 L' D' U'
122	01-Jul-2011 18:27:07	00:13.41 D U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 D' B' R D2 B U B2 D F R2 L D'
121	01-Jul-2011 18:26:20	00:16.64 L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 R B F2 R2 L' B U2 L' U2 L' U2
120	01-Jul-2011 18:25:50	00:11.95 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F D L' B2 F' D2 U' L U2 B2 F
119	01-Jul-2011 18:25:16	00:14.56 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U L' D B' D2 U2 L F' D2 L' U'
118	01-Jul-2011 18:24:41	00:16.94 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R F' R2 U' R2 B R2 L U R
117	01-Jul-2011 18:24:03	00:17.08 D' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' L F R U' R2 D2 F R2 U' R' D
116	01-Jul-2011 18:23:27	00:14.31 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D B' U2 B2 D L F L' D R U' L
115	01-Jul-2011 18:22:51	00:17.65 D' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 L B U L B F' U B2 R F2 U
114	01-Jul-2011 18:20:37	00:15.51 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D L U F' L D B' D2 R2 U2 R2
113	01-Jul-2011 18:20:06	00:14.54 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F' R2 L2 D U' R L' U' F' D2 L
112	01-Jul-2011 18:19:31	00:15.02 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B L B U' L' F U2 R2 L2 U2
111	01-Jul-2011 18:19:01	00:11.83 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' F B2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' B'
110	01-Jul-2011 18:18:27	00:14.65 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D' R' B' L U' L2 D R' U B D U'
109	01-Jul-2011 18:17:47	00:14.75 F2 D F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 D' B' D B D' F2 U2 R D2 B U'
108	01-Jul-2011 18:17:09	00:15.34 D L2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' B' R D U' F' U R' D
107	01-Jul-2011 18:16:35	00:16.02 D2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 F' L' U L' F' L B' R' F' D' U2
106	01-Jul-2011 18:16:03	00:12.33 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U' R2 U R2 B' D2 F' U' L'
105	01-Jul-2011 18:14:50	00:15.50 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F L B2 U' R2 D R' B2 L U2
104	01-Jul-2011 18:13:56	00:16.49 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R' F D U' F' D' B R' F' R'
103	01-Jul-2011 18:11:43	00:17.12 U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L D F' U2 L B L2 F2 D F R2
102	01-Jul-2011 18:11:05	00:16.74 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D' L' B D' U' R2 B2 U2 B' U R' U'
101	01-Jul-2011 18:10:23	00:15.72 U B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 D U' F2 U L' F' D' U' R2 B F2 R' U' F2 D
100	01-Jul-2011 18:09:47	00:15.41 B2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U R' B U' L2 B2 D2 R U' B2 D2
99	01-Jul-2011 18:09:02	00:19.64 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U B2 D2 F2 U L2 B L2 D L F R2 D L D' R'
98	01-Jul-2011 18:08:24	00:18.83 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F D R' F' L' D' B D2 F2 D2 R2
97	01-Jul-2011 18:07:42	00:19.75 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F R' F2 D' U' L' B' R' U' L'
96	01-Jul-2011 18:07:08	00:15.42 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U F D' R B L' D B U F' R' U'
95	01-Jul-2011 18:06:33	00:15.01 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F' R L' F' R' D' R2 D2 L D
94	01-Jul-2011 18:06:02	00:13.67 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D2 R' D B' F2 L D B2 L F' D' U'
93	01-Jul-2011 18:05:23	00:16.35 U B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R B F2 U' R U2 F U' F' R'
92	01-Jul-2011 18:04:43	00:11.01 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 R' U R2 F' D2 R2 B L' D2 B R2
91	01-Jul-2011 18:04:17	00:11.00 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F' L D' F' D' R F R L' F
90	01-Jul-2011 18:03:42	00:13.30 L2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D F2 L' D U2 R' B' R2 L2 U' R F U'
89	01-Jul-2011 18:03:05	00:15.99 B2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L F D' U' L U' L2 B' R F2
88	01-Jul-2011 18:02:34	00:11.37 L2 D' L2 U R2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L' D' B2 D2 R F' R L' D2 L2
87	01-Jul-2011 18:02:02	00:13.40 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 D' U' F2 L D2 U' B F D' R2 L B' D U
86	01-Jul-2011 18:01:30	00:13.89 U' L2 D U B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U L' U' B' L2 U' L' D' R2 B' L' D'
85	01-Jul-2011 18:00:08	00:13.19 F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' R2 L B' U B' R B L' U'
84	01-Jul-2011 17:59:37	00:14.35 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 R U2 F' R2 D2 L D R' B' D2 U'
83	01-Jul-2011 17:58:51	00:17.60 R2 U B2 U' R2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B D L' B' L' F D2 R' B F' D'
82	01-Jul-2011 17:58:15	00:16.91 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' R L2 F2 D' U R U2 R F D' U
81	01-Jul-2011 17:57:40	00:13.15 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' U' B' R D B' L' U' F R2 L D U2
80	01-Jul-2011 17:57:05	00:16.22 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U B' D U' B2 L U R2 D' L D2 U2
79	01-Jul-2011 17:56:30	00:13.09 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L F D' F' R' U' F2 L' F' L U'
78	01-Jul-2011 17:55:50	00:18.60 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 F U2 F D' B L' B R2 U2
77	01-Jul-2011 17:55:13	00:18.02 U L2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D L U' L F2 D2 L' B R2 F2
76	01-Jul-2011 17:54:11	00:10.49 B2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 F L' B2 L D' B' R2 F2 L' F2 U'
75	01-Jul-2011 17:53:32	00:18.94 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B' R U2 F' R' D' B2 F' U2 L'
74	01-Jul-2011 17:52:57	00:15.63 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 U2 L' D F' U' R B' F' R' L F L'
73	01-Jul-2011 17:52:16	00:09.92 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 U R2 B2 F2 R' U' B2 R' U2 R2 B' R2 D' F
72	01-Jul-2011 17:51:43	00:13.00 L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 L' D2 B U R' L' D2 U' B' F' D'
71	01-Jul-2011 17:50:38	00:13.23 L2 B2 F2 D U R2 D B2 F2 L' B' F' U' F D' U' L2 B' F2 R U2
70	01-Jul-2011 17:50:07	00:14.67 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 U F' U' F2 L' B R' F' D U2 B' L
69	01-Jul-2011 17:49:11	00:14.80 D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B' U F2 L D' R U B D2 R'
68	01-Jul-2011 17:48:39	00:15.77 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L' F2 L' B' L' D2 B R' L D2 U'
67	01-Jul-2011 17:48:05	00:14.37 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L' U B2 F D2 B' U' B2 L F2
66	01-Jul-2011 17:47:21	00:15.54 U L2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 R U2 B2 F' R U' B F2 D B' U2
65	01-Jul-2011 17:46:50	00:12.23 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D B' R D U' R' U2 R F' L D2
64	01-Jul-2011 17:46:00	00:13.73 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' L' U' B' U R2 D' F2 L U L'
63	01-Jul-2011 17:45:25	00:12.65	+2	D' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 L B' R' F2 L F U R' B' R D'
62	01-Jul-2011 17:44:48	00:19.16 B2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 U B2 L2 B L B2 U' B2 F2 R U2 B
61	01-Jul-2011 17:44:16	00:14.98 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B R B2 D U' B2 L2 D'
60	01-Jul-2011 17:43:41	00:15.54 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 D L2 B' L' D2 B2 U2 L B' D' R2 B2 U
59	01-Jul-2011 17:43:09	00:14.24 L2 F2 D U B2 D R2 B2 U B2 U' L' B D R2 B' F2 R D B2 U'
58	01-Jul-2011 17:42:26	00:21.43 U2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B' L' D2 B' U' F2 L2 B2 R D
57	01-Jul-2011 17:41:54	00:15.86 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F L B R' U B R' D L' U
56	01-Jul-2011 17:40:29	00:14.13 R2 D L2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 B' U R2 F' D2 R' U2 L U2
55	01-Jul-2011 17:39:04	00:14.27 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U R2 D' U' F' L2 B U' R' F U2 R L B2 U'
54	01-Jul-2011 17:38:30	00:14.78 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 F R D B R D2 L2 U R L
53	01-Jul-2011 17:38:01	00:14.08 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 F2 R U' F2 R2 D2 B' L B' F2 D
52	01-Jul-2011 17:37:22	00:16.01 U' F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F' U' F' L U2 R' B' D'
51	01-Jul-2011 17:36:50	00:11.74 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 U L2 B' L F R' U' F U B2 D2 R2 U2
50	01-Jul-2011 17:36:14	00:15.62 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R B U2 R2 U F' U2 F' L' D'
49	01-Jul-2011 17:35:09	00:13.34 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F U' L' B2 L2 D L' U2 B D' U2
48	01-Jul-2011 17:34:16	00:18.54 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' U' R B D' B2 R U2 L D2 B F2 D'
47	01-Jul-2011 17:33:43	00:13.11 D2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R' F U F2 L' B' D R D R2
46	01-Jul-2011 17:32:33	00:15.84 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 B D2 L' D2 F2 R' D' L D2 F U'
45	01-Jul-2011 17:31:10	00:14.96 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F R' U' R L' D' F' R D2 F2 U'
44	01-Jul-2011 17:29:53	00:17.17 U F2 D U' B2 F2 U R2 B' L' U R L' F' R2 B F' U'
43	01-Jul-2011 17:29:20	00:13.94 L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U R' L2 B L2 F2 U R2 F' D2 L2 U'
42	01-Jul-2011 17:26:26	00:14.98 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D L U' B' R' F D' R U2 R B2 D
41	01-Jul-2011 17:25:42	00:17.55 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B R' L2 U B' F2 R' L2 U2 B D
40	01-Jul-2011 17:25:09	00:14.10 R2 F2 D B2 D L2 D F2 D' U L' D2 L U2 L B U R2 L F' U'
39	01-Jul-2011 17:03:50	00:16.43 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 L' F U F' L U' F D F
38	01-Jul-2011 17:03:19	00:14.36 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R' D' R2 U' F' L' B2 F2 R' B
37	01-Jul-2011 17:02:44	00:17.34 U R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D U' F2 L2 B D' F' D' L' U B' U R2 D L'
36	01-Jul-2011 17:02:09	00:16.95 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R D' R B' L' D2 B F L D' U'
35	01-Jul-2011 17:01:33	00:12.86 L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 B D' R' L D' B U2 L' U B2
34	01-Jul-2011 17:00:41	00:16.40 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 R' U' B' D U2 R' L2 F U2
33	01-Jul-2011 16:59:42	00:12.05 R2 U B2 U L2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 F U' L2 F2 D2 R2 L F2 L B U'
32	01-Jul-2011 16:59:01	00:17.62 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 B D2 U' L' U F' R' L U B U
31	01-Jul-2011 16:58:29	00:16.67 D U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 D' L2 F D' U' B' D2 F' R' D2 U' L'
30	01-Jul-2011 16:57:54	00:14.89 F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B D F R B' D2 R' D U2 F
29	01-Jul-2011 16:57:22	00:16.81 D2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' R L2 B' R2 B2 L2 D2 L' U'
28	01-Jul-2011 16:56:36	00:16.17 D L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B' R D' R' F2 D' R D' U L'
27	01-Jul-2011 16:55:03	00:14.23 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 R' U L2 F L' B2 F' D' U2 F D'
26	01-Jul-2011 16:54:26	00:15.02 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F2 D B2 D2 F L2 D U F' L2 B L F2 L U2
25	01-Jul-2011 16:53:53	00:16.70 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 F' D R2 B' L' B F' D' R' D2 L2
24	01-Jul-2011 16:52:41	00:14.29 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' B' R2 D' F U' B2 R D F2 R' U'
23	01-Jul-2011 16:52:03	00:14.35 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D U R2 F' D' L' F2 D2 R' D F U' B2 L'
22	01-Jul-2011 16:51:27	00:17.82 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 L U' R B D' F D B2 D2 R'
21	01-Jul-2011 16:50:53	00:16.80 D' F2 D L2 D F2 D B2 F2 L' B L2 F D L2 F' U F'
20	01-Jul-2011 16:50:21	00:14.30 L2 D F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D L' D' F' D2 B L2 D' B2 R2 B' U2
19	01-Jul-2011 16:49:12	00:15.22 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D U L2 U2 F' D2 B D' R F' L2 F2 U2 R U'
18	01-Jul-2011 16:48:18	00:16.41 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U R L' F' D' L2 F' R B' U R'
17	01-Jul-2011 16:47:48	00:15.30 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R U2 F L' F' L2 U' B' D' F2
16	01-Jul-2011 16:46:38	00:12.18 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 F' U' L' B D2 R' D' B2 R B U'
15	01-Jul-2011 16:46:02	00:19.18 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 U F D' B' R U F' R2 L' D2 B2
14	01-Jul-2011 16:45:20	00:19.48 D' F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 B R' D2 B' U' B2 D' B F' D' U'
13	01-Jul-2011 16:44:44	00:16.30 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F' R B2 R U2 B U' R B F' U'
12	01-Jul-2011 16:38:08	00:15.44 U' B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U B' F' L' U B2 R U' F L' F2 D2
11	01-Jul-2011 16:37:32	00:18.88 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B' L U R' B2 L F L' D B2 D'
10	01-Jul-2011 16:36:43	00:19.93	+2	D' B2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R' F' L2 U' L D2 L2 F' L D'
9	01-Jul-2011 16:36:12	00:17.53 D B2 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 F R U2 B' R2 L2 D F U2 R D2
8	01-Jul-2011 16:35:41	00:12.47 F2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 R D' U2 B' L' B' F U' F' R' L'
7	01-Jul-2011 16:35:04	00:16.74 D' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L U L F' L' D B' D B2
6	01-Jul-2011 16:34:29	00:14.64 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' B2 R' D2 L' F L D2 B L2 U L U2
5	01-Jul-2011 16:33:53	00:19.43 D' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L U L F' L' D B' D B2
4	01-Jul-2011 16:33:21	00:14.37 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' B2 R' D2 L' F L D2 B L2 U L U2
3	01-Jul-2011 16:32:49	00:15.38 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 F2 L' F D F D2 U L2 D F D2
2	01-Jul-2011 16:03:48	00:16.89 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 D' L2 U' B2 R' D2 L' F L D2 B L2 U L U2
1	01-Jul-2011 16:03:07	00:16.26 D' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F' L U L F' L' D B' D B2


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm falling behind already =/
14.86, 16.21, 13.61, 14.76, 13.81, 16.31, 12.96, 13.65, 15.11, 12.42, 16.87, 15.31, 17.00, 15.24, 14.10, 15.85, 15.70, 15.19, 12.93, 12.71, 14.30, 15.87, 14.35, 13.01, 12.01, 18.10, 13.59, 17.41, 16.14, 11.98, 14.63, 16.82, 14.31, 16.72, 15.06, 15.36, 16.04, 14.95, 12.57, 12.33, 15.51, 17.32, 14.34, 12.79, 13.85, 14.55, 18.15, 18.78+, 13.45, 13.99, 14.86, 15.59, 14.92, 14.71, 15.47, 17.70, 15.66, 15.23, 15.41, 16.29, 13.39, 13.84, 15.78, 14.53, 14.72, 14.63, 12.55, 13.41, 12.49, 13.80, 13.27, 14.16, 14.44, 13.53, 14.39, 15.43, 17.22, 16.10, 13.43, 14.83, 13.34, 16.27, 14.58, 13.17, 13.31, 15.40, 12.78, 17.42, 16.14, 17.20, 15.52, 17.15, 13.52, 15.26, 15.79, 14.48, 14.18, 16.20, 16.93, 15.54, 17.72, 16.91, 20.38, 15.11, 14.14, 13.73, 14.08, 14.63, 15.43, 17.07, 14.38, 14.51, 16.26, 15.05, 17.21, 14.80, 15.61, 14.01, 13.20, 18.23, 15.38, 14.84, 14.54, 13.69, 13.17, 16.61, 14.49, 13.60, 14.77, 18.19, 13.34, 14.06, 12.80, 13.58, 12.41, 12.35, 14.92, 14.46, 14.82, 17.50, 18.54, 14.21


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 13, 2011)

Done 750 solves in two days!!! gonna finish with 1000 by the end of the day


----------



## CRO (Aug 13, 2011)

401 so far... But I'm not aiming for 10k, more like 6-7..


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 14, 2011)

Done for day 2 and 1000 solves    now to sleep


----------



## JyH (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there anything special I have to do with CCT to make sure it saves my times? Or can I just exit, and it will automatically save them?


----------



## janelle (Aug 14, 2011)

CRO said:


> Just did first AO100 with an average of 23.46. Probably won't do 10k, but still...
> 
> Btw, how do you save results? excel?



Well I saved it as an excel. If you use CCT just highlight the times then CTRL + C and paste it into excel. 



Pandadudex96 said:


> Done for day 2 and 1000 solves    now to sleep


 
Wow that's pretty awesome. I found that I couldn't get myself to do more than 450 solves a day. 



JyH said:


> Is there anything special I have to do with CCT to make sure it saves my times? Or can I just exit, and it will automatically save them?


It should save your times by itself. But sometimes it deletes the times so I suggest saving it into an excel file just in case.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 14, 2011)

ummm I save the list onto word so like i have all the sessions and stuff.... is that alright?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 14, 2011)

Sigh... I can't even get myself to do 100 a day.
It's been almost three days and I have done just 123.

I have this urge now to keep solving 3x3x5 and 4x4x4, and not 3x3x3.

Still, I'll probably sit down this evening and solve and solve until my parents complain about the noise at like 11:45 PM


----------



## coulenez (Aug 14, 2011)

600 done.


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sadly I have to quit at 1250 because I've got a piano exam D: and after it, I've got to get ready to pack for moving so good luck to the next person in line  heehee


----------



## CRO (Aug 15, 2011)

Didn't save any solve yesterday... At 500 at the moment..


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 15, 2011)

Urgh... Can't be bothered anymore. I've done 150.
Now I'm addicted to 4x4 
K4 is awesome.


----------



## coulenez (Aug 15, 2011)

coulenez said:


> 600 done.


 
Lol'd at the best time. I just saw it now. That should have been a weird DNF.
My true best time was (is) 9.34.


----------



## coulenez (Aug 19, 2011)

3000 done.
I beat my Fridrich best times. 
I need to make a little break for now...


----------



## coulenez (Sep 3, 2011)

6000


----------



## qqwref (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh, very nice - I wasn't aware someone was still doing this. There's only 8 days left in the month though, might have to speed up a bit if you want to finish


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 3, 2011)

Can I start early for the upcoming month?


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 4, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Can I start early for the upcoming month?


 
I second this, I found out about this 2 weeks late, so I didn't bother starting


----------



## qqwref (Sep 4, 2011)

I suppose you could start early, but if you're gonna actually do the 10,000 solves, I'd be a lot more impressed if you could get it done in 31 days


----------



## aaronb (Sep 4, 2011)

Since participants are few, and people start early; why don't people just start whenever, and have a list of who and when they started and finished, and have a max of 31 days to complete. For Example:

"List of people who completed 10,000 solves in a month:
Random Cuber: 6/17/2011 - 7/16/2011 31 days
Thing 1: 12/21/2012 - 1/19/2013 29 days
Awesome person: 4/21/2013 - 4/21/2013 1 day."


----------



## Jostle (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice, might do it then.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 4, 2011)

If I ever lose both my jobs and I stop school, I could attempt this, though I'd be lucky to get 2,000 done in a month <_<.

So far only 1 person has made it?


----------



## coulenez (Sep 12, 2011)

I did 8389 solves, and I don't feel like continuing this anymore.
Statistics + Histogram from PPT
Individual times and scrambles are downloadable here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?frccjlafkivb6ig
...
btw, I won ?


----------



## qqwref (Sep 12, 2011)

I think you did  Congrats.

I guess Month 3 starts now - but people can do solves whenever they want, as long as they don't take more than a month in total.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2011)

coulenez said:


> I did 8389 solves, and I don't feel like continuing this anymore.


 
That's still an amazing effort! Congratulations! You deserve it!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 12, 2011)

just to clarify, how would I be able to keep track of all my solves in one average? I'm not that good at these programs... sorry


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 12, 2011)

250 solves done.


----------



## CRO (Sep 16, 2011)

I forgot to post 

I've done 3757 solves


----------



## coulenez (Oct 11, 2011)

I might do the next one ! I think.  If I do so I'll start solving seriously within the next few days.
And then, just learning ZBLL. That should be fun.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Oct 11, 2011)

What is a good program for recording this? I would need to be able to stop the program and open it back up and then start where I left off.


----------



## aaronb (Oct 11, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> What is a good program for recording this? I would need to be able to stop the program and open it back up and then start where I left off.


 
Prisma Puzzle Timer is what I always use. Here's a link to the thread, with the download.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25790-Prisma-Puzzle-Timer


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 16, 2011)

I'll join the next one just because I already cube all day during school and all I have to do is record all my times somewhere.

Are we taking the highest/lowest out of the 10k solves?


----------



## coulenez (Oct 20, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Are we taking the highest/lowest out of the 10k solves?


 
It doesn't makes much sense for 10k solves IMO.
Also, I think we can actually start whenever we want as long as we don't take more than a month.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

Start : Tomorrow

Deadline : March 23rd

Yay, the 23rd is always a special day for me! 

Thanks to iEnjoyCubing for saying I should do this. :O


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

Im in. Starting tomorrow. Deadline 26 of March.


----------



## emolover (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll be happy if I get 3000.


----------



## Riley (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm in too, end date: March 23rd.

EDIT: I would need to do around 333 solves every day to achieve this... Maybe 5000 sounds a little more reasonable.
EDIT: I'll put my daily results here in this spoiler:


Spoiler



TOTAL SOLVES: 1009
Day 1 - February 23rd - 200 solves, best single: 10.62 that average: 15.34, overall average: 15.34
Day 2 - February 24th - 200 solves, best single: 10.75 that average: 15.69, overall average: 15.52
Day 3 - February - 25th - 300 solves, best single: 9.94 that average: 14.95, overall average: 15.28
Day 4 - February 26th - 200 solves, best single: 9.28, that average: 14.90, overall overage: 15.27
Day 5 - February 27th - 109 Solves, best single: 10.46, that average: 15.07, overall average: 15.18
Day 6 - February 28th - 100 solves, best single: 9.71, that average: 14.66, overall average: 15.13
Day 7 - February 29th - 126 solves, best single 10.37, that average: 14.56, overall average: ?
Day 8 - March 1st - 130 solves, best single 10.50, that average: 14.70, ?
Day 9 - March 2nd - 210 Solves, best single 9.68, that average: 14.52, Overall average: 14.93 (based on averages)
March 3: Ugh I kinda lost all my times... but I have the averages of each day, I'll just start from there.
Day 7 - February 29th - 126 solves, best single: 10.37, that average: 14.66, overall average: 15.08


----------



## tx789 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll see hoow man solve my primsa puzzle timer has by 23rd mar it got 3000 or 4000 at the moment


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

My main goal is to get to over 9000.

EDIT : I Have a feeling this is going to be soooooo difficult ;_;


----------



## qqwref (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha, good luck everyone! This is harder than it sounds (well, maybe it is exactly as hard as it sounds) but when you finish you will have done something incredible.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes, for anyone who is attempting this _please_ give us updates on your progress! There are those of us, myself included, who are incredibly impressed at anyone attempting the 10,000 cube marathon! You have fans that want to see how you're doing, so please tell us!

:tu

Chris


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 23, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> over 9000



lol


----------



## emolover (Feb 23, 2012)

This would be pretty easy to do during the summer. During the 2nd semester of school, doing this would be hard if you want to complete the full 10000.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 23, 2012)

i'm in!


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am starting today and planning on finishing February 22 nd; I have already done 400 solves today and I started at noon!!!! I plan on doing 150 in the morning, 150 after lunch and 150 before I go to sleep, If I don't get to sub 13 consistently by the end of this month I may stop cubing lol. My morning solves will be slow solves with 15-20 seconds of inspection (warm up mind and hand), my afternoon solves will be average speed with a great deal of focus on finding the best cross (not timing inspection) and executing it and my last 150 will be as fast as I can go/ max tps with 15 seconds inspection.


----------



## Moops (Feb 23, 2012)

I only just noticed this. I'm just about to finish an avg of 1000 (started 3 days ago) so I may as well keep going and submit times for next month.


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 23, 2012)

How exactly does this work please? Must I start on the 1st of March?


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 23, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> How exactly does this work please? Must I start on the 1st of March?


 
go back a page


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 23, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> How exactly does this work please? Must I start on the 1st of March?



Not really, its just a way to keep track of people who are trying to complete it. Many people like to start on the same day so they feel com camaraderie in their efforts


----------



## tx789 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have 4521 solves on my prisma puzzle timmer


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am IN.. Starting on the 23rd of Feb continuing till 23rd March

Edit : 113 Solve Down


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

My plan is to do 300 solves every weekday. 22 weekdays until March 23 =6600. That leaves 3400 solves for the remaining 8 Saturdays and Sundays = 425 solves per weekend day T____T

Oh gawd I don't think even I'm this insane!


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck to everyone on their 10,000 cube marathons! You can do it! :tu


----------



## Godmil (Feb 23, 2012)

Be sure to document how much faster you get... 10,000 solves is a hellava lot of practice... even if you don't succeed you're bound to be faster... just don't kill your wrists, it's not worth it.


----------



## samkli (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm going to try this this summer. And I'm going to see how much faster the average of the last 100 solves are compared to the average of the first 100 solves.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to do this maraton for ages but I soon realized I don't really have the time to do it.I will do it during summer break.


----------



## asportking (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll give it a try, but there's no way I'll finish with school and everything. I think I'll shoot for 5000 the first time, then go for 10,000 during the summer.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 23, 2012)

I keep forgetting to count.... I average around 300+ solves on weekdays and ~20-100 solves on weekends.


----------



## NSKuber (Feb 23, 2012)

I think those who'll do THIS will have incredible progress in 3x3


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 23, 2012)

asportking said:


> I'll give it a try, but there's no way I'll finish with school and everything. I think I'll shoot for 5000 the first time, then go for 10,000 during the summer.



Im gonna do the same


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Feb 23, 2012)

starting today; ending March 25 because as we all know REAL months have 31 days

I don't expect to get close to 10,000, but I have been meaning to keep closer track of some things such as how many solves I do a day, after how many solves I clean/lube my cube, what times I actually average, etc., and this is pretty good motivation to do just that.

P.S. bring it, jfly.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

So far ive done about 200. Another 200 after dinner. Ill prob do 100 mid day. Get 500 a day and I could finish before the 20th.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 23, 2012)

Starting today. I don't care about quality (I'll just solve and solve and not try to actively do well; practising for the sake of practising has always been my motive). Just quantity. Slow solves on public transport and each night/next day early morning I'll aim for 400 a day.

(400 a day gives about 12400 solves total)

Although I know I won't get anywhere near that I will strive to get as close as possible to 10000. Wish me luck!

Ill document my progress on this thread, either on this post or on new posts and keep deleting old ones.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

Good luck everyone


----------



## Blake4512 (Feb 23, 2012)

Meh, I'll try this. It will be good practice and inspiration for Hillsdale 

Starting: February 23rd Deadline: March 23rd

Progress:


Spoiler



February 23rd:


----------



## jfly (Feb 23, 2012)

deathbypapercutz said:


> P.S. bring it, jfly.



OMG FINE! This is the worst idea ever. 

Hey, I *BET* you don't finish first.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 23, 2012)

can i count my official solves this weekend?


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Feb 23, 2012)

10,000 cubes is a lot.... I would do this, but school would greatly interfere, and as you can see by the signature, I don't care for LL right now.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 23, 2012)

School interferes for me but all can be solved by simply staying up later


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 23, 2012)

Im reaching the 400 mark and i am exhausted. haha. Doing this everyday..Dont even wanna think about it.

400 done.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 23, 2012)

10,000 seems way out of my capacity. I think I'm just going to get over 5000.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe I should do an IRL avg100, then 10,000 sim solves, then another IRL avg100 and see how much faster the 2nd avg100 is.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 24, 2012)

How do you export times onto excel? Manually?


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 24, 2012)

Day 2, 800 down


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 24, 2012)

Change of plan, I did 50 solves yesterday but they sucked (10.4 avg50) so I'll begin tonight maybe.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2012)

I decided I don't want to do this much 3x3... Maybe I'll do this in the summer (with a stickerless cube :O)

So. How about 30,000 2x2 solves in 30 days?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I decided I don't want to do this much 3x3... Maybe I'll do this in the summer (with a stickerless cube :O)
> 
> So. How about 30,000 2x2 solves in 30 days?


 
DO IT.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay it's not as impressive but I'd rather do 20,000 solves in 30 days = 666 solves a day 

EDIT : I'm going to stop talk because I don't feel like it's possible for me to do that right now :/ So it's off for me.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

First 500. 
Math done by Excel
View attachment 1.pdf


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 24, 2012)

246 solves so far and I'm beginning to fail even more than I started. I ****ing give up for today. Maybe I'm just tired?



Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 24, 2012)

Still pretty good. 
I advise you not to do all 200 in 1 sitting. Would be much easier.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 25, 2012)

8.64sec/solve


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 25, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> 8.64sec/solve


 
Don't forget scrambling and inspection 

Just random guesses here

Let's say Feliks attempts this, cubing nonstop. No breaks, not for food or bathroom or anything, and starting scrambling the instant after finishing a solve

Average = 8 seconds (I think, correct me if I'm wrong)
Scrambling = 5.5 seconds (random number)
Inspection = 4 seconds (random number)

17.5 * 10,000 = 175,000 seconds

Amount of seconds in a day = 60 * 1440 (minutes in a day) = 86,400

175000 / 86400 = ~2.03 (days)

Therefore it would take over 48 hours of *complete nonstop cubing* for someone who averages 8 seconds per solve, 5.5 per scramble, and 4 per inspection to complete 10,000 solves.

Is my math flawed anywhere?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

If your math is right Jaycee, my god..


----------



## qqwref (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds vaguely right. Someone of my speed (~12 average) might take somewhere around 20-22 seconds for a typical full solve without rushing, so we're talking well over 48 hours for most people. This is a pretty serious endeavor.

I think 30k 2x2 solves would take more time than this... unfortunately I'm not even remotely fast at the puzzle so I can't do any timing for it. Anyone want to do a sample solve?


----------



## thatkid (Feb 25, 2012)

lol this sounds cool ill start in 4 days
do i have to record scrambles or just times?

EDIT : Make that 4 weeks


----------



## tx789 (Feb 25, 2012)

for 30k 2x2 I can do an avg 100 in less than an no breaks but going to get water pr go to the toliet and I avg 7-8 sec
it would take you about 300 hours to do the 30000 2x2 solves


----------



## TheZenith27 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm doing this in June, when school ends.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 25, 2012)

If I use qqTimer, how do I copy and paste the times into excel without all of the times being crammed into a cell? Copy and paste separately?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 25, 2012)

I DNFed solves 9,999 and 10,000 this month. Sigh.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 25, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> If I use qqTimer, how do I copy and paste the times into excel without all of the times being crammed into a cell? Copy and paste separately?


 
Click the first number, Go to tab on top that says 'Data' , Then look for Text to Columns. Choose 'Delimited' and finish. There you go.

I forgot, after you click Delimited, click Next. The mark the box that goes with 'Commas', then click finish.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm on 662 so far, day 2. So far so good.



Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 26, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Maybe I should do an IRL avg100, then 10,000 sim solves, then another IRL avg100 and see how much faster the 2nd avg100 is.



I finally finished the avg100 after 2-3 days.



Spoiler



13.70, 15.69, (9.25), 16.83, 16.25, 16.27, 19.02, 16.26, 13.33, 14.81, 18.62, 15.12, 17.51, 16.19, 19.30, 18.88, 14.60, 14.88, 16.20, 14.45, 18.06, 18.17, 14.54, 15.21, 13.75, 12.14, 12.56, 17.56, 14.93, 15.02, 13.82, 13.59, 18.38, 17.85, 16.46, 14.99, 16.94, 16.99, 15.36, 14.46, 14.15, 12.67, 15.81, 19.14, 12.49, 17.84, 16.46, 17.12, 20.69, 16.90, 12.87, 16.93, 19.85, 12.66, 15.82, 11.34, 16.59, 19.41, 13.00, 14.13, 15.47, 15.83, 20.63, 15.22, 14.20, 20.65, 13.29, 14.88, 17.32, 13.79, 16.96, 15.99, 17.04, 14.22, 15.58, 16.84, 16.16, 16.57, 15.03, 16.54, 14.60, 16.89, 15.40, 16.89, 15.33, 13.99, 16.39, 15.57, (21.71), 16.10, 17.83, 17.38, 16.52, 17.57, 15.40, 12.11, 14.29, 14.98, 12.93, 13.27 = 15.78



For the 10,000 sim solves, I modded qcube to give all times, session average and allow more than 100 solves at once.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 26, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Click the first number, Go to tab on top that says 'Data' , Then look for Text to Columns. Choose 'Delimited' and finish. There you go.
> 
> I forgot, after you click Delimited, click Next. The mark the box that goes with 'Commas', then click finish.


 
Thanks a lot Panda  But I forgot to mention I'm using OpenOffice Calc, so it's different from Excel. But I didn't know the term for that, so your 'delimited' helped me a lot.  Thanks!


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 26, 2012)

Got it up to 999 this morning but i forgot to document it here. Then qqtimer got updated or something or rather so I'm back down to 662


----------



## emolover (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow, I have done more OH solves then 2H solves in the past few days. I doubt I will even make it to 1000.


----------



## aaronb (Feb 27, 2012)

Guys, please, for the love of God, use an offline timer. I wouldn't want close to 10,000 solves relying on cookies and caches.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

So yeah I got to 1,000. 10 more of these to go. YAY.
If you dont wanna download the PDF, my average is 17.32

View attachment 2.pdf


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm up to 312 (good for me)


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2012)

I am going to join in late, so march 27th is the end date.

(Oh gawd I have enough school work already. I WILL DO THIS THOUGH AND FIND TIME FOR BLD) What if I did 10,000 BLD solves :O


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 27, 2012)

To all those with timer problems, please don't think that means that you lose those solves. If you lose the record of the solve, that doesn't change the fact that you still did the solve. Those solves still count toward your 10,000 cube marathon!



Cool Frog said:


> I am going to join in late, so march 27th is the end date.



Nice! Good luck!



Cool Frog said:


> (Oh gawd I have enough school work already. I WILL DO THIS THOUGH AND FIND TIME FOR BLD) What if I did 10,000 BLD solves :O


 
10,000 BLD solves would be O_O


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2012)

cmhardw said:


> 10,000 BLD solves would be O_O


 
Sounds so tempting, but I know it would be impossible. It practically killed me to do the 352 solves in one week for that BLD race a few months ago (I'm very disappointed that I couldn't do all 500).

But 10,000 BLD solves in a year might be possible...


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 27, 2012)

For ref


Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

how many is that?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sounds so tempting, but I know it would be impossible. It practically killed me to do the 352 solves in one week for that BLD race a few months ago (I'm very disappointed that I couldn't do all 500).
> 
> But 10,000 BLD solves in a year might be possible...


 
If you averaged 1:30 for scrambling and solving it would take you ~16 hours A day for 28 days to do it.

Seem to be averaging a minute for scrambling/inspection/solving. 
I don't have enough time from once I get home do this unless I learn to be a super pro at doing schoolwork... (Nearly always procrastinate)
Time for a change somewhere to get to bed at 10 from getting home at 3:00
6 hours of cubing (Oh my gawd that is so much)


----------



## cubernya (Feb 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> how many is that?


 
Wrote a simple code to count. It said that there were 770 solves.

If you want me to upload the code I can, but it's so simple I felt no reason to


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Wrote a simple code to count. It said that there were 770 solves.
> 
> If you want me to upload the code I can, but it's so simple I felt no reason to


 
or you can copy and paste it onto word. I got 770 aswell,


----------



## cubernya (Feb 27, 2012)

@5BLD: I came up with some stats for you

Number of times: 770
Average: 10.37
Best: 7.70
Worst: 17.06


I'll do this for anyone if you want me to


----------



## samkli (Feb 27, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> @5BLD: I came up with some stats for you
> 
> Number of times: 770
> Average: 10.37
> ...


 
Can you look up the best avg of 5/12 aswell?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

samkli said:


> Can you look up the best avg of 5/12 aswell?


 
Best avg 5 = 7.76
7.7, 7.74, 7.75, 7.78, 7.81

Best avg 12 is 7.97
7.7, 7.74, 7.75, 7.78, 7.81, 7.87, 7.96, 7.98, 8.23, 8.27, 8.28, 8.28

For 5BLD's current solves.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 27, 2012)

samkli said:


> Can you look up the best avg of 5/12 aswell?


 
I'll see if I can throw that into the code. It might take me a little bit, as I'm about to start my FMC for weekly

PandaCuber, I think samkli means RA5 and RA12


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 27, 2012)

sub 8 second roux avg 12. what


----------



## cubernya (Feb 27, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> sub 8 second roux avg 12. what


 
What Panda posted was the avg of best 12 (out of 770 solves)


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> What Panda posted was the avg of best 12 (out of 770 solves)


 
I think thats what samkli asked for


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll get started once I get home. Should be fun! I probably won't make it to 10,000, but it will help me improve.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Best avg 5 = 7.76
> 7.7, 7.74, 7.75, 7.78, 7.81
> 
> Best avg 12 is 7.97
> ...


 
Sorry, did i mess up? I dont remembe this. Let me check before you guys congratulate me...

*EDIT: Nope, I'm not that good! These are my current stuff *


Spoiler



number of times: 829/829
best time: 7.70
worst time: 17.06
best avg5: 8.93 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 9.58 (σ = 0.21)
best avg100: 10.08 (σ = 0.80)

10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21


----------



## cubernya (Feb 27, 2012)

Panda, samkli asked for the best average of 5 (and 12), not the average of best 5 (and 12). There's a big difference between those 2. Samkli wanted (as we all do) the best average of consecutive numbers


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Sorry, did i mess up? I dont remembe this. Let me check before you guys congratulate me...


 
Those are your fastest times out of the 770.



theZcuber said:


> Panda, samkli asked for the best average of 5 (and 12), not the average of best 5 (and 12). There's a big difference between those 2. Samkli wanted (as we all do) the best average of consecutive numbers


 
OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH my bad. sorry


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Those are your fastest times out of the 770.


 
Yup, i edited the proper stats in. I've not done well for consistency hence the bad avg100 but yeh meh I'll actually try to be consistent tomorrow.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

Of the 770 solves, 5BLD did 64 Avg 12's with 2 extra solves. 
This is his best Ao12 = 9.8125
8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52
This also his 32nd ao12.


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 27, 2012)

You dont count RA?


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> You dont count RA?


 
I dont know what "RA" is...


----------



## tozies24 (Feb 28, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I dont know what "RA" is...



Any 12 consecutive solves and then take worst and last out and average. Running average.


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 28, 2012)

tozies24 said:


> *Rolling* average.


 
Fixed. At least to my knowledge.  Yes, things like that matter to me


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2012)

You can get best/worst/avg5/avg12/avg100 by importing the list of solves directly into qqtimer, you know


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You can get best/worst/avg5/avg12/avg100 by importing the list of solves directly into qqtimer, you know


 
I still perfer putting my times in excel. Im scared my session will erase itself.


----------



## asportking (Feb 28, 2012)

Getting ready to start, hopefully next week. I've decided to work on switching to Roux, so after I've gotten my blockbuilding more efficient (don't want to build bad habits ), I'll start.


----------



## JyH (Feb 28, 2012)

Start date: February 23, 2012, 2:58 PM



Spoiler



11.67[feb 23 2:58], 12.80, 15.65, 12.10, 11.26, 13.31, 11.65, 11.72, 13.26, 13.36, 13.62, 11.25, 13.84, 10.01, 12.98, 8.39, 13.56, 16.72, 11.51, 12.58, 12.36, 11.91, 14.77, 15.89, 10.84, 15.55, 12.14, 13.38, 14.13, 12.74, 13.04, 12.00, 12.98, 14.66, 10.45, 14.10+, 13.41, 12.04, 14.17, 16.17, 12.85, 11.43, 12.77, 10.41, 14.73, 15.28, 12.32, 16.26, 12.48, 10.44, 12.49, 11.48, 15.75, 12.36, 13.18, 13.47, 11.17, 13.10, 10.07, 12.77, 12.94, 15.61, 11.89, 11.12, 13.34, 13.13, 14.88, 13.96, 11.64, 13.14, 13.67, 14.15, 11.08, 15.15, 14.51, 10.75, 15.17, 13.62, 11.86, 11.71, 11.93, 14.83, 14.71, 14.65, 11.83, 13.60, 13.49, 11.50, 13.46, 15.69, 12.50, 12.23, 13.02, 14.05, 12.38, 11.70, 11.47, 12.06, 13.93, 15.85, 20.93, 13.32, 11.11, 15.48, 12.11, 11.71, 15.02, 14.15, 10.63, 11.49, 11.26, 12.31, 11.20, 10.91, 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, 14.93, 11.13, 11.23, 16.70, 12.28, 17.29+, 12.58, 11.70, 10.21, 12.63, 12.71, 11.64, 14.46, 12.91, 15.93, 15.05, 14.43, 12.31, 30.21, 14.74, 14.65, 13.53, 11.09, 16.31, 12.35, 14.10, 13.61, 11.94, 13.90, 10.96, 12.50, 12.81, 14.04, 16.36, 15.25, 23.92, 13.06, 9.28, 11.61, 14.22, 12.13, 13.28, 16.47, 12.81, 15.62+, 11.89, 14.62, 16.48, 12.99, 12.75, 13.49, 13.74, 12.92, 11.93, 11.84, 12.73, 14.96, 13.89, 32.95, 11.20, 14.19, 19.24, 12.28, 15.27, 10.06, 12.69, 14.71, 15.95, 10.80, 13.05, 13.63, 12.05, 13.35, 11.67, 11.92, 12.04, 12.45, 12.47, 12.83, 13.36, 13.20, 14.08, 11.49, 10.14, 15.02, 14.28, 10.71, 14.41, 10.23, 13.84, 14.40, 16.46, 12.51, 11.41, 13.75, 11.00, 9.46, 15.85, 16.76, 15.81, 13.74, 13.81, 13.08, 13.58, 14.73, 12.99, 12.87, 14.68, 10.36, 14.32, 11.57, 20.06, 12.79, 14.00, 17.72, 11.75, 13.73, 11.55, 12.37, 13.30, 17.02, 13.60, 12.57, 12.27, 13.10, 13.60, 12.17, 10.29, 13.84, 12.01, 11.06, 11.19, 12.87, 11.87, 14.73, 12.59, 12.07, 14.01, 13.30, 13.86, 13.34, 12.44, 14.16, 11.77, 27.68, 12.90, 13.13, 18.47, 13.37, 11.67, 15.65, 19.63, 17.44, 16.77, 14.12, 13.44, 13.90, 14.68, 13.32, 13.90, 14.69, 14.16, 11.97, 12.02, 16.38, 13.15, 13.20, 14.09, 13.67, 17.15, 12.43, 13.93, 10.97, 13.50, 13.83, 12.81, 12.54, 15.66, 15.91, 13.09, 15.12, 14.54, 13.38, 14.32, 12.65, 11.71, 13.87, 13.90, 13.79, 16.35, 12.89, 15.84, 9.61, 10.97, 16.40, 13.12, 14.73, 15.40, 17.24, 19.18, 13.90, 13.37, 13.84, 15.78, 15.31, 14.22, 12.54, 14.29, 13.76, 11.97, 12.03, 13.93, 14.46, 19.87, 13.48, 14.39, 16.82, 11.64, 15.64, 13.42, 12.17, 13.92, 15.18, 12.09, 12.15, 13.08, 11.79, 10.85, 13.78, 13.32, 13.77, 13.37, 12.82, 13.02, 13.40, 15.17, 14.42, 15.65, 18.30, 12.12, 11.83, 13.83, 12.97, 11.20, 10.58, 11.91, 13.79, 12.63, 13.91, 13.65, 15.26, 15.16, 12.10, 17.64, 13.52, 11.91, 11.61, 12.42, 12.62, 14.96, 16.61, 12.64, 14.09, 13.49, 11.24, 10.76, 12.67, 13.34, 14.77, 12.15, 14.57, 13.62, 11.82, 12.76, 11.52, 14.45, 16.75, 11.87, 12.15, 13.58, 15.20, 13.13, 9.14, 13.33, 13.37, 13.49, 12.64, 11.59, 13.38, 32.39, 12.95, 12.47, 15.23, 15.11, 15.44, 15.74, 22.19, 13.05, 13.20, 11.19, 10.24, 15.00, 10.46, 11.49, 26.18, 15.19, 16.06, 15.89, 13.63, 12.02, 11.85, 15.05, 11.86, 14.44, 15.43, 12.29, 10.67, 15.47, 12.71, 13.94, 13.64, 15.85, 12.26, 13.29, 15.60, 14.64, 10.97, 13.82, 14.93, 14.87, 12.09, 13.53, 10.87, 13.58, 13.38, 12.29, 14.60, 13.07, 14.35, 18.87, 15.31, 12.23, 14.12, 15.18, 16.72, 10.39, 22.26, 14.40, 13.21, 15.83, 15.29, 12.76, 13.72, 13.96, 13.36, 13.03, 15.13, 12.95, 11.05, 13.19, 12.97, 18.26+, 14.93, 12.46, 13.03, 13.90, 12.44, 16.56, 14.20, 11.95, 13.85, 11.57, 13.16, 12.18, 12.60, 15.10, 12.77, 12.19, 15.76, 12.40, 14.77, 14.58, 14.60, 11.56, 10.90, 18.74+, 11.99, 11.83, 12.47, 13.18, 11.19, 10.90, 14.15, 14.48, 16.71+, 11.83, 11.62, 11.20, 12.73, 12.42, 10.77, 15.00, 14.60, 11.92, 11.59, 13.99, 15.06, 20.62, 11.18, 12.57, 12.52, 12.28, 12.57, 11.44, 14.85, 13.78, 9.17, 13.67, 16.25, 15.75, 11.26, 12.09, 16.04, 11.71, 13.68, 16.68, 15.67, 11.07, 14.35, 12.80, 13.67, 12.74, 11.71, 13.41, 17.61, 16.96, 13.38, 12.51, 10.07, 13.10, 11.94, 12.30, 12.85, 15.09, 11.23, 13.11, 10.40, 15.31, 14.92, 15.15, 12.41, 10.96, 15.93, 18.89, 16.29, 13.72, 14.57, 11.03, 11.01, 11.11, 20.63, 14.78, 15.50, 15.55, 11.06, 12.14, 12.79, 13.99, 10.03, 14.49, 14.48, 19.24, 13.95, 16.01, 12.15, 14.79, 12.14, 12.62, 14.17, 13.31, 13.73, 12.89, 12.68, 12.81, 13.85, 15.82, 16.10, 12.07, 11.45, 13.69, 15.87, 13.36, 14.49, 12.86, 12.41, 13.78, 13.04, 11.96, 13.64, 12.79, 16.78, 11.61, 12.67, 14.55, 16.88, 10.86, 16.07, 14.03, 16.84, 15.73, 15.42, 11.89, 15.72, 14.57, 12.96, 11.64, 14.39, 11.50, 12.54, 13.61, 15.76, 11.69, 14.44, 12.55, 14.75, 11.73, 15.18, 11.78, 13.79, 12.91, 15.16, 15.07, 13.06, 11.95, 15.69, 11.50, 14.54, 13.22, 14.27, 14.26, 11.61, 13.70, 12.84, 11.10, 13.28, 14.72, 11.29, 11.73, 12.41, 12.65, 19.36, 14.05, 12.02, 20.06, 13.08, 11.71, 17.30, 12.50, 12.81, 13.14, 13.80, 14.43, 16.69, 15.59, 14.96, 18.07, 15.66, 14.14, 18.88, 13.79, 17.06, 16.91, 13.58, 15.85, 16.82, 16.70, 14.48, 12.59, 13.22, 13.92, 14.36, 16.53, 14.94, 13.22, 12.93, 12.91, 12.71, 16.33, 14.23, 14.39, 12.90, 15.52, 13.91, 16.14, 13.07, 14.25, 17.11, 13.65, 13.01, 14.37, 13.44, 13.78, 14.76, 11.39, 12.85, 14.70, 15.71, 13.18, 15.91, 13.97, 14.36, 16.04, 15.33, 8.52, 13.16, 13.91, 14.12, 13.25, 15.71, 15.11, 10.82, 11.51, 22.23, 12.85, 14.45, 13.68, 14.44, 16.17, 14.48, 13.86, 14.48, 10.08, 11.44, 12.79, 14.47, 13.23, 11.56, 12.58, 13.80, 12.34, 16.20, 13.02, 12.52, 12.29, 14.09, 12.32, 16.11, 12.04, 11.95, 15.13, 12.14, 13.25, 15.22, 13.56, 14.23, 14.08, 15.92, 14.52, 13.95, 14.01, DNF(14.88), 13.92, 16.10, 12.52, 11.07, 12.98, 11.54, 14.76, 14.71, 13.26, 12.42, 10.85, 12.18, 12.28, 15.17, 14.84, 15.10, 12.29, 15.86, 13.99, 15.34, 13.94, 13.66, 12.14, 14.89, 11.17, 13.34, 14.39, 14.67, 16.07, 14.18, 13.42, 18.47, 11.89, 13.99, 15.92, 12.04, 11.73, 13.19, 12.57, 13.35, 12.79, 17.60, 13.94, 12.61, 12.58, 12.89, 13.22, 16.13, 16.03, 17.04+, 12.77, 13.14, 15.79, 12.54, 17.70, 12.56, 13.54, 11.42, 12.48, 11.80, 12.84, 11.39, 11.12, 15.74, 13.07, 12.23, 12.13, 16.41, 11.43, 13.84, 11.94, 14.51, 14.42, 10.64, 13.24, 12.65, 14.53, 20.74, 13.06, 12.09, 12.91, 14.71, 17.69, 13.20, 11.70, 11.77, 14.26, 14.74, 18.16, 10.70, 19.87, 19.07, 12.31, 12.71, 11.17, 12.63, 13.02, 10.76, 10.29, 14.04, 13.49, 14.76, 12.50, 15.48, 11.23, 14.67, 14.99, 16.30, 16.25, 12.54, 11.38, 16.90, 16.87, 13.13, 11.40, 10.89, 13.82, 16.04, 13.15, 11.73, 10.20, 14.62, 13.56, 15.44, 14.92, 12.89, 14.36, 13.39, 14.20, 11.20, 12.39, 13.75, 13.59, 14.29, 10.25, 12.36, 13.00, 13.02, 14.86, 14.34, 12.09, 13.86, 13.45, 16.16+, 11.66, 9.39, 15.87, 15.95, 13.47, 15.45, 13.35, 17.66, 13.16, 17.36, 9.85, 13.55, 19.64, 12.90, 12.64, 10.80, 12.06, 13.14, 18.34, 17.11, 13.74, 12.32, 11.80, 13.44, 14.36, 12.39, 10.46, 13.32, 14.31, 13.49, 14.03, 17.93, 17.78, 14.05, 12.07, 16.08, 14.28, 11.39, 12.63, 16.19, 16.26, 13.05, 15.29, 30.94, 13.64, 13.41, 14.40, 13.61, 12.14, 14.17, 15.58, 11.27, 15.29, 13.09, 12.97, 13.96, 12.31, 13.54, 13.93, 13.78, 16.05, 11.57, 14.22, 13.12, 13.02, 12.71, 13.99, 14.86, 17.00, 11.28, 16.06, 11.97, 11.42, 13.76, 15.26, 13.29, 11.58, 23.46, 12.86, 16.19, 13.00, 14.06, 13.25, 12.16, 13.77, 8.15, 16.37, 15.09, 12.75, 13.19, 16.48, 12.40, 16.24, 11.82, 14.85, DNF(0.06), 13.73, 17.28, 13.78, 16.52, 15.76, 13.23, 15.55, 13.26, 17.57, 15.48, 13.06, 15.36, 12.88, 13.86, 14.70, 13.76, 14.11, 15.33, 14.12, 11.75, 12.52, 12.53, 17.67, 12.76, 13.75, 11.43, 14.65, 13.83, 13.82, 14.49, 20.83, 12.14, 12.62, 12.62, 13.80, 13.23, 14.19, 17.57, 12.31, 15.75, 18.56, 16.62, 11.69, 11.23, 14.82, 14.28, 13.22, 14.39, 16.11, 11.92, 13.40, 15.21, 10.62, 17.95+, 16.04, 13.89, 13.22, 14.18, 15.14, 12.92, 14.68, 12.97, 13.19, 15.54, 13.44, 11.57, 15.21, 14.06, 15.72, DNF(13.84), 14.56, 17.94, 21.33, 13.12, 15.26, 13.61, 15.02, 13.77, 16.16, 13.66, 14.46, 12.23, 17.48, 14.46, 13.98, 12.89, 19.15, 14.60, 15.76, 15.43, 13.98, 12.58, 14.21, 11.71, 13.05, 13.74, 13.33, 13.30, 12.03, 13.54, 14.04, 14.08, 12.68, 15.53, 14.80, 12.46, 10.99, 18.68, 13.63, 12.90, 13.58, 15.38, 17.27, 12.51, 14.82, 17.85, 11.60, 12.73, 11.77, 18.91, 18.96, 15.36, 13.60, 14.50, 14.27, 13.91, 13.87, 12.57, 12.05, 14.90, 15.53, 13.73, 13.80, 12.43, 20.88, 14.68, 13.42, 15.16, 12.97, 15.13, 10.16, 13.11, 15.54, 14.85, 12.74, 16.34, 15.64, 15.99, 15.83, 17.06, 13.44, 11.87, 12.80, 17.20, 15.03, 15.74, 15.02, 15.26, 13.51, 10.78, 15.42, 13.86, 14.27, 12.58, 13.55, 14.18, 12.83, 28.25, 13.35, 13.05, 14.24, 12.76, 12.77, 12.63, 13.45, 12.39, 15.56, 14.60, 16.00, 14.63, 12.75, 18.05, 12.10, 12.34, 16.50, 13.39, 17.03, 13.24, 14.26, 15.94, 14.31, 15.22, 13.77, 15.12, 13.09, 1:16.12, 13.27, 19.50, 14.96, 14.33, 16.55, 14.12, 15.04, 11.82, 16.76, 14.99, 12.69, 14.13, 13.66, 18.30, 29.36, 12.80, 13.62, 16.42, 11.64, 12.14, 13.68, 13.68, 17.16, 17.52, 13.44, 12.69, 12.32, 12.65, 17.28, 11.42, 13.89, 12.58, 12.56, 10.43, 13.94, 13.36, 12.94, 14.67, 11.14, 16.10, 11.64, 13.42, 11.52, 15.05, 19.29, 15.22, 53.10, 15.06, 14.32, 18.60, 14.79, 17.70, 11.27, 17.22, 18.71, 13.65, 16.55, 14.10, 18.03, 13.15, 14.26, 1:06.17, 11.52, 16.33, 13.96, 10.50, 13.46, 16.83, 12.54, 12.87, 16.09, 15.01, 11.99, 14.41, 10.99, 14.90, 14.12, 15.94, 14.74, 19.58, 11.60, 12.60, 11.58, 13.71, 13.98, 12.29, 17.79, 12.59, 14.85, 11.96, 12.78, 12.94, 11.15, 14.30, 16.94, 14.72, 12.96, 13.69, 12.17, 15.21, 13.55, 11.78, 17.87, 17.97, 13.30, 11.63, 13.16, 12.41, 14.13, 14.07, 12.37, 12.71, 14.68, 15.95, 11.20, 11.20, 12.21, 31.61, 14.63, 13.81, 16.37, 12.41, 14.29, 31.53, 15.14, 14.52, 15.08, 13.50, 14.14, 15.00, 11.32, 13.41, 16.05, 16.82, 12.52, 12.87, 17.31, 15.55, 13.79, 16.22, 38.06, 11.21, 14.13, 16.84, 15.13, 14.30, 12.06, 15.98, 23.37, 13.98, 21.75, 10.55, 13.11, 13.01, 15.16, 13.10, 13.50, 17.86, 12.68, 20.07, 11.82, 13.98, 13.67, 12.04, 11.96, 13.67, 14.60, 33.37, 16.66, 15.07, 21.66, 13.36, 15.63, 12.73, 13.44, 10.16, 14.95, 14.38, 22.57, 11.90, 11.99, 13.05, 19.84, 14.19, 12.19, 13.79, 15.82, 15.17, 11.55, 15.76, 12.57, 18.41, 12.24, 12.40, 46.97, 14.91, 12.54, 16.66, 16.12, 14.06, 12.05, 30.51, 35.27, 13.49, 17.44, 13.65, 14.28, 13.46, 12.53, 14.89, 12.74, 12.32, 15.46, 10.80 12.71, 18.60+, 20.46, 13.97, 13.86, 14.47, 18.39, 13.31, 15.45, 13.92, 15.24, 17.05, 13.94, 13.28, 15.31, 11.85, 14.18, 11.95, 13.39, 32.86, 14.28, 14.73, 14.74, 12.27, 14.67, 14.25, 13.33, 14.75, 12.01, 12.28, 16.92, 17.21, 13.42, 32.19, 16.08, DNF(10.34), 13.19, 13.56, 12.60, 15.97, 22.30, 11.58, 12.61, 15.76, 50.39, 16.23, 15.28, 11.56, 14.48, 13.07, 16.52, 13.14, 14.03, 14.23, 14.99, 12.87, 13.97, 16.52, 11.44, 11.30, 10.88, 17.93, 11.98, 16.79, 14.71, 11.43, 16.70, 13.94, 13.30, 12.63, 15.57, 17.01, 8.87, 12.46, 13.98, 12.13, 11.29, 14.35, 14.53, 10.32, 13.88, 11.19, 12.48, 13.67, 16.54, 15.44, 12.62, 12.60, 13.27, 14.12, 12.99, 13.31, 12.19, 12.02, 12.93, 13.49, 10.47, 19.87, 12.56, 12.25, 12.73, 13.05, 13.10, 14.38, 14.57, 12.42, 12.96, 11.42, 16.54, 13.40, 12.64, 19.95, 14.48, 14.09, 15.53, 15.83, 14.70, 14.09, 11.72, 12.47, 16.66, 12.66, 12.97, 14.72, 11.58, 13.91, 13.61, 13.27, 13.14, 12.72, 12.14, 13.91, 13.61, 11.45, 12.41, 13.42, 13.49, 13.70, 11.17, 13.68, 12.90, 14.61, 12.89, 12.07, 12.15, 13.03, 17.30, 15.96, 13.54, 13.30, 13.02, 10.31, 17.34, 12.77, 12.58, 12.78, 10.45, 12.60, 13.82, 13.17, 11.13, 15.58, 13.07, 12.77, 11.45, 13.61, 12.86, 13.14, 12.62, 16.29, 13.44, 14.54, 15.30, 11.34, 15.19, 13.45, 13.64, 11.54, 12.77, 13.19, 11.90, 16.26, 11.51, 13.72, 11.08, 11.40, 11.19, 14.63, 11.53, 13.59, 15.70, 14.76, 16.33, 14.55, 12.70, 14.65, 22.35, 12.76, 14.41, 14.77, 12.12, 14.10, 12.48, 15.60, 14.76, 14.83, 9.65, 10.30, 14.23, 13.77, 11.09, 11.91, 13.75, 17.95, 15.95, 12.86, 21.37, 13.61, 13.81, 12.37, 12.45, 14.77, 14.13, 14.18, 11.62, 15.18, 12.48, 11.94, 12.80, 20.30, 16.35, 16.47, 19.80, 14.11, 12.06, 12.62, 14.09, 13.65, 14.27, 14.01, 16.87, 14.92, 20.40, 13.67, 22.02, 13.76, 14.89, 13.69, 13.06, 12.20, 13.30, 11.39, 11.73, 13.14, 12.19, 12.55, 13.57, 12.14, 12.90, 14.93, 14.62, 18.09, 14.01, 12.48, 45.93, 10.80, 14.27, 15.27, 12.68, 13.73, 12.94, 12.67, 12.49, 12.15, 12.06, 17.03, 14.95, 14.15, 14.90, 20.46, 15.68, 17.29, 13.84, 12.58, 11.74, 32.66, 14.03, 12.37, 12.75, 14.75, 16.75, 12.02, 16.04, 27.26, 13.80, 17.77, 13.92, 11.51, 12.27, 13.76, 13.67, 13.94, 15.65, 13.71, 13.02, 12.02, 20.35, 29.18, 19.10, 14.49, 13.97, 14.54, 12.33, 16.42, 13.27, 12.97, 13.28, 12.04, 11.64, 12.67, 13.37, 12.55, 12.48, 12.02, 13.23, 15.06, 13.95, 12.72, 12.85, 13.50, 15.38, 13.52, 11.72, 11.80, 35.26, 18.94, 14.42, 16.26, 23.88, 19.62, 18.74, 15.03, 18.58, 15.11, 11.81, 16.42, 16.52, 15.55, 13.83, 13.75



I think that I am the most inconsistent person doing this marathon. My times are all over the place, and as I do more solves, I get even more inconsistent. There was even a point where my average of 100 wasn't sub 15. :/

Oh well. I'm not sure how many solves this is, but I think it's somewhere in the high 1,700s.
Pretty sure all the best averages stayed the same from yesterday to today (I reset qqTimer), so it should still be: best avg5 = 11.0x, best avg12 = 11.86, best avg100 = 12.91.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 28, 2012)

JyH said:


> Start date: February 23, 2011, 2:58 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You do realize that by the time you finish this, your average will be (and already is) DNF? There's already 4 DNFs by my count (and 10 +2s), which is actually quite a few for how many solves you've done.


----------



## JyH (Feb 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> You do realize that by the time you finish this, your average will be (and already is) DNF? There's already 4 DNFs by my count (and 10 +2s), which is actually quite a few for how many solves you've done.


 
qqTimer takes out the top 5 slowest and fastest solves for avg100, and I assume the top ten for avg1000.


----------



## vcuber13 (Feb 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You can get best/worst/avg5/avg12/avg100 by importing the list of solves directly into qqtimer, you know


 
i tried putting 5blds 770 in and it only took the first 454


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2012)

JyH said:


> qqTimer takes out the top 5 slowest and fastest solves for avg100, and I assume the top ten for avg1000.


Fifty, actually. For every 20 solves, one gets cut off from each side. 



vcuber13 said:


> i tried putting 5blds 770 in and it only took the first 454


Huh, really? I'll have to do some more testing on that.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Fifty, actually. For every 20 solves, one gets cut off from each side.
> 
> 
> Huh, really? I'll have to do some more testing on that.


 Oh good, it wasn't just me. I thought my computer was acting up again. 

qq, when I entered the 770, it froze (I couldn't so anything on the page, but could do everythin else), so I reloaded it and it only had 454 times


----------



## qqwref (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh, okay.

To be honest, qqtimer's time saving feature is not really intended to be used for large numbers of times. There are probably some optimizations I could do but I do suggest using an offline timer for something like this, since those have the ability to store large amounts of data on your computer, something which javascript can't do, for security reasons.

What I could do, though, is make an online program that just imported times and calculated statistics. You could then keep your times in a text document or something, and just paste them in if you wanted to calculate statistics. Without the weight of the additional qqtimer features, it'd probably be relatively fast. Anyone interested?


----------



## Riley (Feb 28, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Oh, okay.
> 
> To be honest, qqtimer's time saving feature is not really intended to be used for large numbers of times. There are probably some optimizations I could do but I do suggest using an offline timer for something like this, since those have the ability to store large amounts of data on your computer, something which javascript can't do, for security reasons.
> 
> What I could do, though, is make an online program that just imported times and calculated statistics. You could then keep your times in a text document or something, and just paste them in if you wanted to calculate statistics. Without the weight of the additional qqtimer features, it'd probably be relatively fast. Anyone interested?


 
Yes please, right now, I'm saving my times in both a text document and qqTimer, so that program would be great!


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 28, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Oh good, it wasn't just me. I thought my computer was acting up again.
> 
> qq, when I entered the 770, it froze (I couldn't so anything on the page, but could do everythin else), so I reloaded it and it only had 454 times


 
It worked for me. It just froze for a minute or so first.


----------



## jskyler91 (Feb 28, 2012)

1800 down day 5 completed, I missed one day of 450 so still have one day to make up, but still technically on track.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Feb 29, 2012)

Tommorow I start my quest of 10,000 solves. Game on.


----------



## JyH (Feb 29, 2012)

Start date: February 23



Spoiler



11.67, 12.80, 15.65, 12.10, 11.26, 13.31, 11.65, 11.72, 13.26, 13.36, 13.62, 11.25, 13.84, 10.01, 12.98, 8.39, 13.56, 16.72, 11.51, 12.58, 12.36, 11.91, 14.77, 15.89, 10.84, 15.55, 12.14, 13.38, 14.13, 12.74, 13.04, 12.00, 12.98, 14.66, 10.45, 14.10+, 13.41, 12.04, 14.17, 16.17, 12.85, 11.43, 12.77, 10.41, 14.73, 15.28, 12.32, 16.26, 12.48, 10.44, 12.49, 11.48, 15.75, 12.36, 13.18, 13.47, 11.17, 13.10, 10.07, 12.77, 12.94, 15.61, 11.89, 11.12, 13.34, 13.13, 14.88, 13.96, 11.64, 13.14, 13.67, 14.15, 11.08, 15.15, 14.51, 10.75, 15.17, 13.62, 11.86, 11.71, 11.93, 14.83, 14.71, 14.65, 11.83, 13.60, 13.49, 11.50, 13.46, 15.69, 12.50, 12.23, 13.02, 14.05, 12.38, 11.70, 11.47, 12.06, 13.93, 15.85, 20.93, 13.32, 11.11, 15.48, 12.11, 11.71, 15.02, 14.15, 10.63, 11.49, 11.26, 12.31, 11.20, 10.91, 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, 14.93, 11.13, 11.23, 16.70, 12.28, 17.29+, 12.58, 11.70, 10.21, 12.63, 12.71, 11.64, 14.46, 12.91, 15.93, 15.05, 14.43, 12.31, 30.21, 14.74, 14.65, 13.53, 11.09, 16.31, 12.35, 14.10, 13.61, 11.94, 13.90, 10.96, 12.50, 12.81, 14.04, 16.36, 15.25, 23.92, 13.06, 9.28, 11.61, 14.22, 12.13, 13.28, 16.47, 12.81, 15.62+, 11.89, 14.62, 16.48, 12.99, 12.75, 13.49, 13.74, 12.92, 11.93, 11.84, 12.73, 14.96, 13.89, 32.95, 11.20, 14.19, 19.24, 12.28, 15.27, 10.06, 12.69, 14.71, 15.95, 10.80, 13.05, 13.63, 12.05, 13.35, 11.67, 11.92, 12.04, 12.45, 12.47, 12.83, 13.36, 13.20, 14.08, 11.49, 10.14, 15.02, 14.28, 10.71, 14.41, 10.23, 13.84, 14.40, 16.46, 12.51, 11.41, 13.75, 11.00, 9.46, 15.85, 16.76, 15.81, 13.74, 13.81, 13.08, 13.58, 14.73, 12.99, 12.87, 14.68, 10.36, 14.32, 11.57, 20.06, 12.79, 14.00, 17.72, 11.75, 13.73, 11.55, 12.37, 13.30, 17.02, 13.60, 12.57, 12.27, 13.10, 13.60, 12.17, 10.29, 13.84, 12.01, 11.06, 11.19, 12.87, 11.87, 14.73, 12.59, 12.07, 14.01, 13.30, 13.86, 13.34, 12.44, 14.16, 11.77, 27.68, 12.90, 13.13, 18.47, 13.37, 11.67, 15.65, 19.63, 17.44, 16.77, 14.12, 13.44, 13.90, 14.68, 13.32, 13.90, 14.69, 14.16, 11.97, 12.02, 16.38, 13.15, 13.20, 14.09, 13.67, 17.15, 12.43, 13.93, 10.97, 13.50, 13.83, 12.81, 12.54, 15.66, 15.91, 13.09, 15.12, 14.54, 13.38, 14.32, 12.65, 11.71, 13.87, 13.90, 13.79, 16.35, 12.89, 15.84, 9.61, 10.97, 16.40, 13.12, 14.73, 15.40, 17.24, 19.18, 13.90, 13.37, 13.84, 15.78, 15.31, 14.22, 12.54, 14.29, 13.76, 11.97, 12.03, 13.93, 14.46, 19.87, 13.48, 14.39, 16.82, 11.64, 15.64, 13.42, 12.17, 13.92, 15.18, 12.09, 12.15, 13.08, 11.79, 10.85, 13.78, 13.32, 13.77, 13.37, 12.82, 13.02, 13.40, 15.17, 14.42, 15.65, 18.30, 12.12, 11.83, 13.83, 12.97, 11.20, 10.58, 11.91, 13.79, 12.63, 13.91, 13.65, 15.26, 15.16, 12.10, 17.64, 13.52, 11.91, 11.61, 12.42, 12.62, 14.96, 16.61, 12.64, 14.09, 13.49, 11.24, 10.76, 12.67, 13.34, 14.77, 12.15, 14.57, 13.62, 11.82, 12.76, 11.52, 14.45, 16.75, 11.87, 12.15, 13.58, 15.20, 13.13, 9.14, 13.33, 13.37, 13.49, 12.64, 11.59, 13.38, 32.39, 12.95, 12.47, 15.23, 15.11, 15.44, 15.74, 22.19, 13.05, 13.20, 11.19, 10.24, 15.00, 10.46, 11.49, 26.18, 15.19, 16.06, 15.89, 13.63, 12.02, 11.85, 15.05, 11.86, 14.44, 15.43, 12.29, 10.67, 15.47, 12.71, 13.94, 13.64, 15.85, 12.26, 13.29, 15.60, 14.64, 10.97, 13.82, 14.93, 14.87, 12.09, 13.53, 10.87, 13.58, 13.38, 12.29, 14.60, 13.07, 14.35, 18.87, 15.31, 12.23, 14.12, 15.18, 16.72, 10.39, 22.26, 14.40, 13.21, 15.83, 15.29, 12.76, 13.72, 13.96, 13.36, 13.03, 15.13, 12.95, 11.05, 13.19, 12.97, 18.26+, 14.93, 12.46, 13.03, 13.90, 12.44, 16.56, 14.20, 11.95, 13.85, 11.57, 13.16, 12.18, 12.60, 15.10, 12.77, 12.19, 15.76, 12.40, 14.77, 14.58, 14.60, 11.56, 10.90, 18.74+, 11.99, 11.83, 12.47, 13.18, 11.19, 10.90, 14.15, 14.48, 16.71+, 11.83, 11.62, 11.20, 12.73, 12.42, 10.77, 15.00, 14.60, 11.92, 11.59, 13.99, 15.06, 20.62, 11.18, 12.57, 12.52, 12.28, 12.57, 11.44, 14.85, 13.78, 9.17, 13.67, 16.25, 15.75, 11.26, 12.09, 16.04, 11.71, 13.68, 16.68, 15.67, 11.07, 14.35, 12.80, 13.67, 12.74, 11.71, 13.41, 17.61, 16.96, 13.38, 12.51, 10.07, 13.10, 11.94, 12.30, 12.85, 15.09, 11.23, 13.11, 10.40, 15.31, 14.92, 15.15, 12.41, 10.96, 15.93, 18.89, 16.29, 13.72, 14.57, 11.03, 11.01, 11.11, 20.63, 14.78, 15.50, 15.55, 11.06, 12.14, 12.79, 13.99, 10.03, 14.49, 14.48, 19.24, 13.95, 16.01, 12.15, 14.79, 12.14, 12.62, 14.17, 13.31, 13.73, 12.89, 12.68, 12.81, 13.85, 15.82, 16.10, 12.07, 11.45, 13.69, 15.87, 13.36, 14.49, 12.86, 12.41, 13.78, 13.04, 11.96, 13.64, 12.79, 16.78, 11.61, 12.67, 14.55, 16.88, 10.86, 16.07, 14.03, 16.84, 15.73, 15.42, 11.89, 15.72, 14.57, 12.96, 11.64, 14.39, 11.50, 12.54, 13.61, 15.76, 11.69, 14.44, 12.55, 14.75, 11.73, 15.18, 11.78, 13.79, 12.91, 15.16, 15.07, 13.06, 11.95, 15.69, 11.50, 14.54, 13.22, 14.27, 14.26, 11.61, 13.70, 12.84, 11.10, 13.28, 14.72, 11.29, 11.73, 12.41, 12.65, 19.36, 14.05, 12.02, 20.06, 13.08, 11.71, 17.30, 12.50, 12.81, 13.14, 13.80, 14.43, 16.69, 15.59, 14.96, 18.07, 15.66, 14.14, 18.88, 13.79, 17.06, 16.91, 13.58, 15.85, 16.82, 16.70, 14.48, 12.59, 13.22, 13.92, 14.36, 16.53, 14.94, 13.22, 12.93, 12.91, 12.71, 16.33, 14.23, 14.39, 12.90, 15.52, 13.91, 16.14, 13.07, 14.25, 17.11, 13.65, 13.01, 14.37, 13.44, 13.78, 14.76, 11.39, 12.85, 14.70, 15.71, 13.18, 15.91, 13.97, 14.36, 16.04, 15.33, 8.52, 13.16, 13.91, 14.12, 13.25, 15.71, 15.11, 10.82, 11.51, 22.23, 12.85, 14.45, 13.68, 14.44, 16.17, 14.48, 13.86, 14.48, 10.08, 11.44, 12.79, 14.47, 13.23, 11.56, 12.58, 13.80, 12.34, 16.20, 13.02, 12.52, 12.29, 14.09, 12.32, 16.11, 12.04, 11.95, 15.13, 12.14, 13.25, 15.22, 13.56, 14.23, 14.08, 15.92, 14.52, 13.95, 14.01, DNF(14.88), 13.92, 16.10, 12.52, 11.07, 12.98, 11.54, 14.76, 14.71, 13.26, 12.42, 10.85, 12.18, 12.28, 15.17, 14.84, 15.10, 12.29, 15.86, 13.99, 15.34, 13.94, 13.66, 12.14, 14.89, 11.17, 13.34, 14.39, 14.67, 16.07, 14.18, 13.42, 18.47, 11.89, 13.99, 15.92, 12.04, 11.73, 13.19, 12.57, 13.35, 12.79, 17.60, 13.94, 12.61, 12.58, 12.89, 13.22, 16.13, 16.03, 17.04+, 12.77, 13.14, 15.79, 12.54, 17.70, 12.56, 13.54, 11.42, 12.48, 11.80, 12.84, 11.39, 11.12, 15.74, 13.07, 12.23, 12.13, 16.41, 11.43, 13.84, 11.94, 14.51, 14.42, 10.64, 13.24, 12.65, 14.53, 20.74, 13.06, 12.09, 12.91, 14.71, 17.69, 13.20, 11.70, 11.77, 14.26, 14.74, 18.16, 10.70, 19.87, 19.07, 12.31, 12.71, 11.17, 12.63, 13.02, 10.76, 10.29, 14.04, 13.49, 14.76, 12.50, 15.48, 11.23, 14.67, 14.99, 16.30, 16.25, 12.54, 11.38, 16.90, 16.87, 13.13, 11.40, 10.89, 13.82, 16.04, 13.15, 11.73, 10.20, 14.62, 13.56, 15.44, 14.92, 12.89, 14.36, 13.39, 14.20, 11.20, 12.39, 13.75, 13.59, 14.29, 10.25, 12.36, 13.00, 13.02, 14.86, 14.34, 12.09, 13.86, 13.45, 16.16+, 11.66, 9.39, 15.87, 15.95, 13.47, 15.45, 13.35, 17.66, 13.16, 17.36, 9.85, 13.55, 19.64, 12.90, 12.64, 10.80, 12.06, 13.14, 18.34, 17.11, 13.74, 12.32, 11.80, 13.44, 14.36, 12.39, 10.46, 13.32, 14.31, 13.49, 14.03, 17.93, 17.78, 14.05, 12.07, 16.08, 14.28, 11.39, 12.63, 16.19, 16.26, 13.05, 15.29, 30.94, 13.64, 13.41, 14.40, 13.61, 12.14, 14.17, 15.58, 11.27, 15.29, 13.09, 12.97, 13.96, 12.31, 13.54, 13.93, 13.78, 16.05, 11.57, 14.22, 13.12, 13.02, 12.71, 13.99, 14.86, 17.00, 11.28, 16.06, 11.97, 11.42, 13.76, 15.26, 13.29, 11.58, 23.46, 12.86, 16.19, 13.00, 14.06, 13.25, 12.16, 13.77, 8.15, 16.37, 15.09, 12.75, 13.19, 16.48, 12.40, 16.24, 11.82, 14.85, DNF(0.06), 13.73, 17.28, 13.78, 16.52, 15.76, 13.23, 15.55, 13.26, 17.57, 15.48, 13.06, 15.36, 12.88, 13.86, 14.70, 13.76, 14.11, 15.33, 14.12, 11.75, 12.52, 12.53, 17.67, 12.76, 13.75, 11.43, 14.65, 13.83, 13.82, 14.49, 20.83, 12.14, 12.62, 12.62, 13.80, 13.23, 14.19, 17.57, 12.31, 15.75, 18.56, 16.62, 11.69, 11.23, 14.82, 14.28, 13.22, 14.39, 16.11, 11.92, 13.40, 15.21, 10.62, 17.95+, 16.04, 13.89, 13.22, 14.18, 15.14, 12.92, 14.68, 12.97, 13.19, 15.54, 13.44, 11.57, 15.21, 14.06, 15.72, DNF(13.84), 14.56, 17.94, 21.33, 13.12, 15.26, 13.61, 15.02, 13.77, 16.16, 13.66, 14.46, 12.23, 17.48, 14.46, 13.98, 12.89, 19.15, 14.60, 15.76, 15.43, 13.98, 12.58, 14.21, 11.71, 13.05, 13.74, 13.33, 13.30, 12.03, 13.54, 14.04, 14.08, 12.68, 15.53, 14.80, 12.46, 10.99, 18.68, 13.63, 12.90, 13.58, 15.38, 17.27, 12.51, 14.82, 17.85, 11.60, 12.73, 11.77, 18.91, 18.96, 15.36, 13.60, 14.50, 14.27, 13.91, 13.87, 12.57, 12.05, 14.90, 15.53, 13.73, 13.80, 12.43, 20.88, 14.68, 13.42, 15.16, 12.97, 15.13, 10.16, 13.11, 15.54, 14.85, 12.74, 16.34, 15.64, 15.99, 15.83, 17.06, 13.44, 11.87, 12.80, 17.20, 15.03, 15.74, 15.02, 15.26, 13.51, 10.78, 15.42, 13.86, 14.27, 12.58, 13.55, 14.18, 12.83, 28.25, 13.35, 13.05, 14.24, 12.76, 12.77, 12.63, 13.45, 12.39, 15.56, 14.60, 16.00, 14.63, 12.75, 18.05, 12.10, 12.34, 16.50, 13.39, 17.03, 13.24, 14.26, 15.94, 14.31, 15.22, 13.77, 15.12, 13.09, 1:16.12, 13.27, 19.50, 14.96, 14.33, 16.55, 14.12, 15.04, 11.82, 16.76, 14.99, 12.69, 14.13, 13.66, 18.30, 29.36, 12.80, 13.62, 16.42, 11.64, 12.14, 13.68, 13.68, 17.16, 17.52, 13.44, 12.69, 12.32, 12.65, 17.28, 11.42, 13.89, 12.58, 12.56, 10.43, 13.94, 13.36, 12.94, 14.67, 11.14, 16.10, 11.64, 13.42, 11.52, 15.05, 19.29, 15.22, 53.10, 15.06, 14.32, 18.60, 14.79, 17.70, 11.27, 17.22, 18.71, 13.65, 16.55, 14.10, 18.03, 13.15, 14.26, 1:06.17, 11.52, 16.33, 13.96, 10.50, 13.46, 16.83, 12.54, 12.87, 16.09, 15.01, 11.99, 14.41, 10.99, 14.90, 14.12, 15.94, 14.74, 19.58, 11.60, 12.60, 11.58, 13.71, 13.98, 12.29, 17.79, 12.59, 14.85, 11.96, 12.78, 12.94, 11.15, 14.30, 16.94, 14.72, 12.96, 13.69, 12.17, 15.21, 13.55, 11.78, 17.87, 17.97, 13.30, 11.63, 13.16, 12.41, 14.13, 14.07, 12.37, 12.71, 14.68, 15.95, 11.20, 11.20, 12.21, 31.61, 14.63, 13.81, 16.37, 12.41, 14.29, 31.53, 15.14, 14.52, 15.08, 13.50, 14.14, 15.00, 11.32, 13.41, 16.05, 16.82, 12.52, 12.87, 17.31, 15.55, 13.79, 16.22, 38.06, 11.21, 14.13, 16.84, 15.13, 14.30, 12.06, 15.98, 23.37, 13.98, 21.75, 10.55, 13.11, 13.01, 15.16, 13.10, 13.50, 17.86, 12.68, 20.07, 11.82, 13.98, 13.67, 12.04, 11.96, 13.67, 14.60, 33.37, 16.66, 15.07, 21.66, 13.36, 15.63, 12.73, 13.44, 10.16, 14.95, 14.38, 22.57, 11.90, 11.99, 13.05, 19.84, 14.19, 12.19, 13.79, 15.82, 15.17, 11.55, 15.76, 12.57, 18.41, 12.24, 12.40, 46.97, 14.91, 12.54, 16.66, 16.12, 14.06, 12.05, 30.51, 35.27, 13.49, 17.44, 13.65, 14.28, 13.46, 12.53, 14.89, 12.74, 12.32, 15.46, 10.80 12.71, 18.60+, 20.46, 13.97, 13.86, 14.47, 18.39, 13.31, 15.45, 13.92, 15.24, 17.05, 13.94, 13.28, 15.31, 11.85, 14.18, 11.95, 13.39, 32.86, 14.28, 14.73, 14.74, 12.27, 14.67, 14.25, 13.33, 14.75, 12.01, 12.28, 16.92, 17.21, 13.42, 32.19, 16.08, DNF(10.34), 13.19, 13.56, 12.60, 15.97, 22.30, 11.58, 12.61, 15.76, 50.39, 16.23, 15.28, 11.56, 14.48, 13.07, 16.52, 13.14, 14.03, 14.23, 14.99, 12.87, 13.97, 16.52, 11.44, 11.30, 10.88, 17.93, 11.98, 16.79, 14.71, 11.43, 16.70, 13.94, 13.30, 12.63, 15.57, 17.01, 8.87, 12.46, 13.98, 12.13, 11.29, 14.35, 14.53, 10.32, 13.88, 11.19, 12.48, 13.67, 16.54, 15.44, 12.62, 12.60, 13.27, 14.12, 12.99, 13.31, 12.19, 12.02, 12.93, 13.49, 10.47, 19.87, 12.56, 12.25, 12.73, 13.05, 13.10, 14.38, 14.57, 12.42, 12.96, 11.42, 16.54, 13.40, 12.64, 19.95, 14.48, 14.09, 15.53, 15.83, 14.70, 14.09, 11.72, 12.47, 16.66, 12.66, 12.97, 14.72, 11.58, 13.91, 13.61, 13.27, 13.14, 12.72, 12.14, 13.91, 13.61, 11.45, 12.41, 13.42, 13.49, 13.70, 11.17, 13.68, 12.90, 14.61, 12.89, 12.07, 12.15, 13.03, 17.30, 15.96, 13.54, 13.30, 13.02, 10.31, 17.34, 12.77, 12.58, 12.78, 10.45, 12.60, 13.82, 13.17, 11.13, 15.58, 13.07, 12.77, 11.45, 13.61, 12.86, 13.14, 12.62, 16.29, 13.44, 14.54, 15.30, 11.34, 15.19, 13.45, 13.64, 11.54, 12.77, 13.19, 11.90, 16.26, 11.51, 13.72, 11.08, 11.40, 11.19, 14.63, 11.53, 13.59, 15.70, 14.76, 16.33, 14.55, 12.70, 14.65, 22.35, 12.76, 14.41, 14.77, 12.12, 14.10, 12.48, 15.60, 14.76, 14.83, 9.65, 10.30, 14.23, 13.77, 11.09, 11.91, 13.75, 17.95, 15.95, 12.86, 21.37, 13.61, 13.81, 12.37, 12.45, 14.77, 14.13, 14.18, 11.62, 15.18, 12.48, 11.94, 12.80, 20.30, 16.35, 16.47, 19.80, 14.11, 12.06, 12.62, 14.09, 13.65, 14.27, 14.01, 16.87, 14.92, 20.40, 13.67, 22.02, 13.76, 14.89, 13.69, 13.06, 12.20, 13.30, 11.39, 11.73, 13.14, 12.19, 12.55, 13.57, 12.14, 12.90, 14.93, 14.62, 18.09, 14.01, 12.48, 45.93, 10.80, 14.27, 15.27, 12.68, 13.73, 12.94, 12.67, 12.49, 12.15, 12.06, 17.03, 14.95, 14.15, 14.90, 20.46, 15.68, 17.29, 13.84, 12.58, 11.74, 32.66, 14.03, 12.37, 12.75, 14.75, 16.75, 12.02, 16.04, 27.26, 13.80, 17.77, 13.92, 11.51, 12.27, 13.76, 13.67, 13.94, 15.65, 13.71, 13.02, 12.02, 20.35, 29.18, 19.10, 14.49, 13.97, 14.54, 12.33, 16.42, 13.27, 12.97, 13.28, 12.04, 11.64, 12.67, 13.37, 12.55, 12.48, 12.02, 13.23, 15.06, 13.95, 12.72, 12.85, 13.50, 15.38, 13.52, 11.72, 11.80, 35.26, 18.94, 14.42, 16.26, 23.88, 19.62, 18.74, 15.03, 18.58, 15.11, 11.81, 16.42, 16.52, 15.55, 13.83, 13.75 1:16.53, 13.14, 18.18, 13.23, 17.23, 12.67, 15.27, 15.45, 11.51, 15.63, 17.14, 13.08, 19.24, 13.88, 13.30, 12.20, 12.94, 14.44, 13.18, 13.34, 13.66, 11.67, 12.30, 14.77, 14.20, 15.39, 11.63, 11.52, 13.50, 12.37, 13.20, 15.62, 14.64, 11.43, 12.57, 14.65, 11.32, 11.95, 13.21, 14.74, 14.82, 12.69, 15.85, 10.77, 12.53, 13.76, 13.49, 16.26+, 15.01, 13.18, 12.19, 13.89, 11.53, 12.93, 12.08, 10.05, 15.12, 18.05, 14.30, 13.61, 11.53, 12.89, 46.26, 13.47, 10.80, 11.83, 15.48, 13.25, 12.30, 15.64, 13.79, 12.81, 13.16, 10.95, 13.76, 12.53, 18.73, 11.70, 12.41, 14.64, 13.81, 15.75, 15.63, 10.69, 12.97, 12.24, 13.25, 13.75, 14.06, 12.51, 13.45, 43.61, 16.20, 14.13, 14.97, 14.83, 14.27, 15.05, 15.98, 11.90, 17.48, 14.05, 19.95, 14.62, 14.36, 14.78, 12.94, 12.69, 16.09, 13.84, 15.46, 12.74, 14.72, 12.21, 11.51, 15.97, 14.76, 11.58, 13.58, 14.64, 15.79, 15.32, 15.93, 12.63, 13.94, 14.91, 11.66, 11.70, 14.32, 14.46, 12.23, 16.84, 12.44, 12.35, 12.41, 13.45, 13.66, 14.89, 12.97, 24.78, 13.94, 13.18, 15.87, 11.30, 13.01, 11.73, 13.19, 12.94, 12.44, 13.42, 13.99, 11.64, 17.65, 11.58, 16.21, 12.63, 13.77, 14.46, 12.30, 54.55, 12.50, 16.91, 12.33, 13.55, 11.41, 13.52, 10.99, 15.15, 13.03, 13.69, 14.26, 14.04, 14.24, 50.59, 12.40, 12.23, 10.87, 15.30, 12.50, 11.68, 13.22, 32.99, 11.63, 15.30, 12.21, 12.85, 12.10, 16.30, 14.37, 12.99, 11.88, 20.16, 14.31, 14.57, 15.67, 13.55, 12.68, 11.67, 18.08, 13.56, 11.03, 12.71, 15.27, 13.66, 14.06, 12.08, 12.63, 12.47, 15.24, 13.01, 12.03, 22.01, 16.16, 17.24, 10.87, 18.27, 14.66, 10.67, 15.09, 13.32, 12.95, 12.17, 14.79, 13.83, 14.04, 12.73, 15.04, 15.52, 13.00, 14.22, 16.49, 14.17, 21.88, 12.43, 12.64, 13.95, 13.03, 12.71, 11.75, 15.88, 13.45, 14.83, 12.77, 14.07, 14.03, 11.80, 15.03, 12.53, 13.98, 16.20+, 13.15, 12.48, DNF(1:53.54), 17.76, 30.72, 13.35, 14.27, 17.18, 11.70, 14.17, 11.21, 11.49, 9.41, 13.48, 10.94, 14.19, 14.34, 20.68, 10.77, 15.64, 42.25, 14.23, 13.57, 13.34, 15.23, 39.95, 14.57, 14.10, 14.46, 23.45, 16.90, 13.08, 16.86, 14.90, 47.82, 11.98, 16.93, 13.79, 12.20, 15.66, 13.08, 17.36, 13.60, 16.44, 15.11, 13.27, 43.71, 40.62, 26.20, 15.55, 13.81, 13.32, 14.07, 12.20, 18.34, 12.73, 12.30, 17.80, 13.72, 13.79, 13.86, 11.95, 12.95, 14.61, 16.77, 16.14, 13.09, 11.96, 12.38, 19.53, 11.20, 13.15, 10.24, 10.79, 12.24, 11.62, 9.95, 16.64, 15.80, 13.87, 12.94, 13.87, 10.51, 12.51, 12.60, 13.95, 16.29, 12.52, 14.14, 14.04, 14.96, 13.34, 11.21, 18.74, 13.37, 9.80, 12.35, 12.93, 16.47, 11.15, 8.66, 10.82, 11.07, 14.78, 20.56, 14.13, 15.31, 13.10, 17.58, 15.93, 14.20, 11.46, 16.94, 13.60, 12.65, 13.25, 11.49, 11.42, 15.04, 14.30, 15.20, 11.52, 12.51, 12.21, 13.23, 12.38, 14.89, 13.80, 12.89, 17.19, 13.09, 15.53, 13.55, 20.72, 13.41, 13.79, 13.05, 16.57, 17.73, 17.29, 12.23, 20.09, 15.65, 16.44+, 14.24, 12.51, 12.92, 13.29, 12.65, 12.69


Not sure how many solves.
My solves are so inconsistent. It seems the more solves I do, the more inconsistent I become. Pretty good day today, although I did have a some pops. 8.66 fullstep and 10.88 avg5 PB. 



Spoiler



8.66

D' B2 L2 F' D' U B L2 D' F' D' L' U' D2 R U' L' B2 L' R' U D R2 L U'

y
D' F2 D2 L2 R2
U' L U' L'
U L' U' L
R' U R U' R U R'
y R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2
U r U R' U' r' F R F'
U F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2

Not sure about the rotations.

5.43htps



And a nice scramble. 



Spoiler



9.80

R' B L' R2 F' L B U2 D2 L2 B L B F' U' D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 B R2 D U2

x z
L' U F2 L' U L D2
R' U' R
U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
U y' L' U' L
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

4.9htps


----------



## qqwref (Feb 29, 2012)

Here ya go, this should be able to import times and do statistics on them better than qqtimer itself. You can make new times too (with either spacebar or textbox), although you probably wouldn't want to.
http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/qqtimport.htm

5BLD:


Spoiler



number of times: 984/984
best time: 7.70
worst time: 17.06

current avg5: 10.44 (σ = 0.41)
best avg5: 8.83 (σ = 0.23)

current avg12: 10.17 (σ = 0.58)
best avg12: 9.42 (σ = 0.55)

current avg100: 10.00 (σ = 0.78)
best avg100: 10.00 (σ = 0.78)

session avg: 10.32 (σ = 0.81)
session mean: 10.35



JyH:


Spoiler



number of times: 2175/2180
best time: 8.15
worst time: 1:16.53

current avg5: 12.75 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 10.88 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 14.54 (σ = 2.05)
best avg12: 11.86 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 13.77 (σ = 1.82)
best avg100: 12.91 (σ = 1.39)

current avg1000: 14.08 (σ = 1.89)
best avg1000: 13.56 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 13.84 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 14.33


----------



## JyH (Feb 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Here ya go, this should be able to import times and do statistics on them better than qqtimer itself. You can make new times too (with either spacebar or textbox), although you probably wouldn't want to.
> http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/qqtimport.htm
> 
> JyH:
> ...


 
This is awesome, thanks! :tu


----------



## cubernya (Feb 29, 2012)

Michael, minor thing, but could you implement an avg50 and avg5000 (5000 is just for this ). I know that there's the custom one, but it's only one


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 29, 2012)

Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21, 11.92, 10.59, 11.83, 9.68, 10.94, 11.79, 10.72, 10.85, 9.20, 10.53, 12.05, 9.75, 9.01, 8.89, 11.28, 10.13, 10.30, 11.84, 10.10, 10.73, 8.08, 9.65, 9.93, 11.04, 10.95, 11.35, 10.59, 11.51, 12.41, 10.45, 11.83, 11.16, 8.69, 11.28, 10.81, 10.01, 10.27, 9.40, 10.62, 10.81, 12.10, 10.58, 10.42, 9.38, 10.14, 11.61, 9.02, 13.51, 10.70, 9.71, 10.81, 10.36, 11.68, 10.30, 10.95, 8.07, 10.41, 11.24, 9.02, 10.94, 8.64, 11.05, 9.94, 8.83, 9.04, 8.83, 10.21, 11.39, 10.44, 10.24, 9.81, 10.33, 12.56, 10.10, 11.73, 10.83, 10.74, 10.40, 11.11, 10.81, 9.86, 10.23, 8.52, 10.03, 10.77, 10.67, 9.24, 9.33, 9.33, 9.18, 9.41, 10.90, 10.25, 10.84, 8.92, 9.01, 11.21, 8.57, 8.27, 9.83, 8.49, 9.86, 11.65, 9.30, 10.95, 11.22, 10.23, 9.35, 9.46, 10.29, 10.40, 10.72, 8.51, 8.60, 8.28, 9.39, 11.06, 9.66, 9.71, 9.96, 10.08, 9.58, 9.77, 8.92, 9.52, 9.46, 10.83, 9.28, 10.32, 10.79, 11.39, 10.76, 10.21, 10.64, 10.25, 10.96, 10.50, 11.72, 8.55, 9.22, 8.82, 9.19, 10.11, 9.70, 11.93, 10.31, 10.17, 9.45, 9.82, 8.69, 9.65, 9.98, 10.79, 11.30, 10.54, 10.97, 11.51, 10.46, 10.46, 11.51, 11.63, 9.38, 10.00, 8.51, 11.62, 9.15, 9.60, 9.27, 11.49, 13.87+, 9.65, 10.91, 9.98, 8.75, 9.88, 8.81, 10.38, 9.53, 9.23, 10.79, 11.10, 10.53, 10.01, 9.45, 12.60, 12.83, 11.18, 9.65, 11.75, 10.54, 9.59, 9.46, 9.95, 8.34, 12.80, 8.77, 11.39, 11.33, 9.94, 9.50, 11.79, 9.66, 9.25, 10.84, 11.36, 8.50, 12.84, 8.33, 8.19, 10.80, 8.56, 8.56, 10.98, 11.55, 8.97, 11.23, 8.99, 11.61+, 9.70, 10.03, 11.51, 8.46, 7.34, 11.52+, 9.44, 10.86, 10.14, 11.67, 10.62, 10.58, 9.43, 8.42, 11.29, 10.59, 9.00, 9.91, 10.55, 9.77, 11.17, 11.83, 11.39, 10.47, 10.97, 9.25, 9.29, 9.38, 9.81, 9.06, 9.85, 10.29, 12.11, 10.02, 10.66, 10.02, 9.57, 9.23, 8.40, 10.08, 12.07, 9.00, 11.07, 9.63, 8.95, 10.75, 11.05, 9.57, 12.31, 10.06, 9.75, 11.51, 9.60, 9.08, 9.16, 9.30, 12.12, 10.34, 10.42, 9.06, 10.40, 9.15, 10.63, 10.39, 10.51, 11.29



*New stuff*
number of times: 1113/1113
best time: 7.34
worst time: 17.06


*best avg5: 8.48 (σ = 0.13)*

*best avg12: 9.42 (σ = 0.55)*

best avg100: 9.99 (σ = 0.80)

Thanks qqwref, much easier now


----------



## insane569 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey guys would I be able to join starting tommorrow.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 29, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Michael, minor thing, but could you implement an avg50 and avg5000 (5000 is just for this ). I know that there's the custom one, but it's only one


Sure. I added averages of 50, 500, 5000, and 10000.


----------



## cubernya (Feb 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Sure. I added averages of 50, 500, 5000, and 10000.


 
Hmm... I just imported 5BLD's most recent solves (on this page) and it doesn't do anything other than import the times (aka the stats never change)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh, whoops. Forgot to make some additional changes to it. It should work properly now.


----------



## Riley (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the awesome program. Do you think you could add a feature that, if you put in a value, say 15, that it would tell how many times were sub that number. (sub 15) I really want to see what percentage of my times are sub xx. Thanks.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 1, 2012)

3.67 standard deviation of solves I have been able to do.
I am using prisma so... times can't be posted compressed. 19.60 average of 100, PB15.90 average of 5 (today) along with a 17.72 average of 12 2.37 standard deviation.
I don't think I can make the 10,000 solves in the month with schoolwork and my intense desire to do BLD all day.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 1, 2012)

Please, if you think I am clogging up this thread with so many of my posts, *do not delete this post as I'm using it for documenting.* Delete my previous ones.



Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21, 11.92, 10.59, 11.83, 9.68, 10.94, 11.79, 10.72, 10.85, 9.20, 10.53, 12.05, 9.75, 9.01, 8.89, 11.28, 10.13, 10.30, 11.84, 10.10, 10.73, 8.08, 9.65, 9.93, 11.04, 10.95, 11.35, 10.59, 11.51, 12.41, 10.45, 11.83, 11.16, 8.69, 11.28, 10.81, 10.01, 10.27, 9.40, 10.62, 10.81, 12.10, 10.58, 10.42, 9.38, 10.14, 11.61, 9.02, 13.51, 10.70, 9.71, 10.81, 10.36, 11.68, 10.30, 10.95, 8.07, 10.41, 11.24, 9.02, 10.94, 8.64, 11.05, 9.94, 8.83, 9.04, 8.83, 10.21, 11.39, 10.44, 10.24, 9.81, 10.33, 12.56, 10.10, 11.73, 10.83, 10.74, 10.40, 11.11, 10.81, 9.86, 10.23, 8.52, 10.03, 10.77, 10.67, 9.24, 9.33, 9.33, 9.18, 9.41, 10.90, 10.25, 10.84, 8.92, 9.01, 11.21, 8.57, 8.27, 9.83, 8.49, 9.86, 11.65, 9.30, 10.95, 11.22, 10.23, 9.35, 9.46, 10.29, 10.40, 10.72, 8.51, 8.60, 8.28, 9.39, 11.06, 9.66, 9.71, 9.96, 10.08, 9.58, 9.77, 8.92, 9.52, 9.46, 10.83, 9.28, 10.32, 10.79, 11.39, 10.76, 10.21, 10.64, 10.25, 10.96, 10.50, 11.72, 8.55, 9.22, 8.82, 9.19, 10.11, 9.70, 11.93, 10.31, 10.17, 9.45, 9.82, 8.69, 9.65, 9.98, 10.79, 11.30, 10.54, 10.97, 11.51, 10.46, 10.46, 11.51, 11.63, 9.38, 10.00, 8.51, 11.62, 9.15, 9.60, 9.27, 11.49, 13.87+, 9.65, 10.91, 9.98, 8.75, 9.88, 8.81, 10.38, 9.53, 9.23, 10.79, 11.10, 10.53, 10.01, 9.45, 12.60, 12.83, 11.18, 9.65, 11.75, 10.54, 9.59, 9.46, 9.95, 8.34, 12.80, 8.77, 11.39, 11.33, 9.94, 9.50, 11.79, 9.66, 9.25, 10.84, 11.36, 8.50, 12.84, 8.33, 8.19, 10.80, 8.56, 8.56, 10.98, 11.55, 8.97, 11.23, 8.99, 11.61+, 9.70, 10.03, 11.51, 8.46, 7.34, 11.52+, 9.44, 10.86, 10.14, 11.67, 10.62, 10.58, 9.43, 8.42, 11.29, 10.59, 9.00, 9.91, 10.55, 9.77, 11.17, 11.83, 11.39, 10.47, 10.97, 9.25, 9.29, 9.38, 9.81, 9.06, 9.85, 10.29, 12.11, 10.02, 10.66, 10.02, 9.57, 9.23, 8.40, 10.08, 12.07, 9.00, 11.07, 9.63, 8.95, 10.75, 11.05, 9.57, 12.31, 10.06, 9.75, 11.51, 9.60, 9.08, 9.16, 9.30, 12.12, 10.34, 10.42, 9.06, 10.40, 9.15, 10.63, 10.39, 10.51, 11.29, 10.48, 9.81, 8.68, 12.02, 14.04, 11.50, 10.25, 9.40, 9.49, 11.94, 8.93, 12.18, 8.60, 9.21, 11.46, 11.73, 10.82, 9.19, 9.54, 9.05, 10.15, 9.05, 9.16, 9.24, 11.50, 11.00, 11.09, 12.86, 11.35, 10.34, 12.59, 10.26, 9.72, 10.34, 10.86, 12.39, 10.09, 10.70, 8.72, 11.70, 9.60, 10.60, 10.81, 9.52, 10.48, 9.73, 12.06, 11.13, 9.38, 9.06, 10.20, 10.12, 12.75, 9.98, 12.44, 10.54, 9.38, 9.03, 13.58, 9.87, 9.72, 11.26, 10.19, 11.04, 9.56, 11.12, 9.29, 9.80, 9.29, 10.89, 10.63, 8.77, 11.17, 10.56, 10.04, 10.43, 8.71, 11.09, 12.05, 9.56, 10.64, 11.18, 10.56, 8.73, 10.05, 10.70, 10.89, 9.88, 12.99, 10.23, 10.52, 8.40, 9.57, 10.96, 11.48, 10.50, 11.11, 9.78, 10.18, 8.68, 10.87, 9.69, 10.79, 11.45, 11.67, 10.38, 10.39, 9.06, 11.42, 11.53, 11.03, 9.64, 10.95, 9.48, 9.03, 10.84, 9.74, 9.28, 10.20, 10.19, 10.29, 9.16, 9.38, 9.30, 11.64, 8.19, 9.11, 10.82, 8.30, 11.39, 11.79, 8.75, 9.67, 9.92, 8.82, 10.07, 10.28, 9.48, 8.92, 10.76, 12.15, 11.69, 10.59, 9.57, 11.02, 12.39, 11.98, 9.43, 10.20, 10.66, 9.91, 12.39, 10.37, 12.42, 9.87, 10.22, 10.19, 10.68, 7.70, 10.13, 9.47, 11.03, 9.39, 11.06, 9.82, 9.16, 9.68, 9.91, 10.90, 10.74, 10.52, 9.56, 10.30, 11.98, 9.22, 9.79, 11.01, 10.01, 10.71, 9.70, 9.47, 10.83, 11.28, 10.68, 8.74, 10.68, 10.09, 9.76, 10.25, 9.10, 8.92, 11.37, 10.45, 9.98




*None of the Bests changed. Day 5.*
number of times: *1307/1307* _I should've done *1610* by now. I lost one day (around 300 solves) due to the timer problem._

*best time*: *7.34*
worst time: 17.06
*best avg5*: *8.48* (σ = 0.13)
*best avg12*: *9.42* (σ = 0.55)
*best avg50*: *9.79* (σ = 0.72)
*best avg100*: *9.99 *(σ = 0.80)

Number of solves to catch up on: *303*
*Days left*: *26*
*Average num of solves I should do from now on daily*: *334* which is a grand total of *12* more solves daily in order to catch up.


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 1, 2012)

5BLD said:


> *None of the Bests changed. Day 5.*
> number of times: *1307/1307* _I should've done *1610* by now. I lost one day (around 300 solves) due to the timer problem._


 
I don't know if you missed my reply before, but you should count those approximately 300 solves that you lost. So your number actually *is* at 1610.

Post the stats for the 9697 solves that you will have recorded by the end of the month, but this would still count as you doing 10,000 solves within the month.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 1, 2012)

I did read it, sorry for not acknowledging it but to me it only counts when i see an avg10000 on my screen. I wanna go challenge myself to do it


----------



## JyH (Mar 2, 2012)

Spoiler









It's not working for me. :\



Here are all the times: 


Spoiler



11.67, 12.80, 15.65, 12.10, 11.26, 13.31, 11.65, 11.72, 13.26, 13.36, 13.62, 11.25, 13.84, 10.01, 12.98, 8.39, 13.56, 16.72, 11.51, 12.58, 12.36, 11.91, 14.77, 15.89, 10.84, 15.55, 12.14, 13.38, 14.13, 12.74, 13.04, 12.00, 12.98, 14.66, 10.45, 14.10+, 13.41, 12.04, 14.17, 16.17, 12.85, 11.43, 12.77, 10.41, 14.73, 15.28, 12.32, 16.26, 12.48, 10.44, 12.49, 11.48, 15.75, 12.36, 13.18, 13.47, 11.17, 13.10, 10.07, 12.77, 12.94, 15.61, 11.89, 11.12, 13.34, 13.13, 14.88, 13.96, 11.64, 13.14, 13.67, 14.15, 11.08, 15.15, 14.51, 10.75, 15.17, 13.62, 11.86, 11.71, 11.93, 14.83, 14.71, 14.65, 11.83, 13.60, 13.49, 11.50, 13.46, 15.69, 12.50, 12.23, 13.02, 14.05, 12.38, 11.70, 11.47, 12.06, 13.93, 15.85, 20.93, 13.32, 11.11, 15.48, 12.11, 11.71, 15.02, 14.15, 10.63, 11.49, 11.26, 12.31, 11.20, 10.91, 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, 14.93, 11.13, 11.23, 16.70, 12.28, 17.29+, 12.58, 11.70, 10.21, 12.63, 12.71, 11.64, 14.46, 12.91, 15.93, 15.05, 14.43, 12.31, 30.21, 14.74, 14.65, 13.53, 11.09, 16.31, 12.35, 14.10, 13.61, 11.94, 13.90, 10.96, 12.50, 12.81, 14.04, 16.36, 15.25, 23.92, 13.06, 9.28, 11.61, 14.22, 12.13, 13.28, 16.47, 12.81, 15.62+, 11.89, 14.62, 16.48, 12.99, 12.75, 13.49, 13.74, 12.92, 11.93, 11.84, 12.73, 14.96, 13.89, 32.95, 11.20, 14.19, 19.24, 12.28, 15.27, 10.06, 12.69, 14.71, 15.95, 10.80, 13.05, 13.63, 12.05, 13.35, 11.67, 11.92, 12.04, 12.45, 12.47, 12.83, 13.36, 13.20, 14.08, 11.49, 10.14, 15.02, 14.28, 10.71, 14.41, 10.23, 13.84, 14.40, 16.46, 12.51, 11.41, 13.75, 11.00, 9.46, 15.85, 16.76, 15.81, 13.74, 13.81, 13.08, 13.58, 14.73, 12.99, 12.87, 14.68, 10.36, 14.32, 11.57, 20.06, 12.79, 14.00, 17.72, 11.75, 13.73, 11.55, 12.37, 13.30, 17.02, 13.60, 12.57, 12.27, 13.10, 13.60, 12.17, 10.29, 13.84, 12.01, 11.06, 11.19, 12.87, 11.87, 14.73, 12.59, 12.07, 14.01, 13.30, 13.86, 13.34, 12.44, 14.16, 11.77, 27.68, 12.90, 13.13, 18.47, 13.37, 11.67, 15.65, 19.63, 17.44, 16.77, 14.12, 13.44, 13.90, 14.68, 13.32, 13.90, 14.69, 14.16, 11.97, 12.02, 16.38, 13.15, 13.20, 14.09, 13.67, 17.15, 12.43, 13.93, 10.97, 13.50, 13.83, 12.81, 12.54, 15.66, 15.91, 13.09, 15.12, 14.54, 13.38, 14.32, 12.65, 11.71, 13.87, 13.90, 13.79, 16.35, 12.89, 15.84, 9.61, 10.97, 16.40, 13.12, 14.73, 15.40, 17.24, 19.18, 13.90, 13.37, 13.84, 15.78, 15.31, 14.22, 12.54, 14.29, 13.76, 11.97, 12.03, 13.93, 14.46, 19.87, 13.48, 14.39, 16.82, 11.64, 15.64, 13.42, 12.17, 13.92, 15.18, 12.09, 12.15, 13.08, 11.79, 10.85, 13.78, 13.32, 13.77, 13.37, 12.82, 13.02, 13.40, 15.17, 14.42, 15.65, 18.30, 12.12, 11.83, 13.83, 12.97, 11.20, 10.58, 11.91, 13.79, 12.63, 13.91, 13.65, 15.26, 15.16, 12.10, 17.64, 13.52, 11.91, 11.61, 12.42, 12.62, 14.96, 16.61, 12.64, 14.09, 13.49, 11.24, 10.76, 12.67, 13.34, 14.77, 12.15, 14.57, 13.62, 11.82, 12.76, 11.52, 14.45, 16.75, 11.87, 12.15, 13.58, 15.20, 13.13, 9.14, 13.33, 13.37, 13.49, 12.64, 11.59, 13.38, 32.39, 12.95, 12.47, 15.23, 15.11, 15.44, 15.74, 22.19, 13.05, 13.20, 11.19, 10.24, 15.00, 10.46, 11.49, 26.18, 15.19, 16.06, 15.89, 13.63, 12.02, 11.85, 15.05, 11.86, 14.44, 15.43, 12.29, 10.67, 15.47, 12.71, 13.94, 13.64, 15.85, 12.26, 13.29, 15.60, 14.64, 10.97, 13.82, 14.93, 14.87, 12.09, 13.53, 10.87, 13.58, 13.38, 12.29, 14.60, 13.07, 14.35, 18.87, 15.31, 12.23, 14.12, 15.18, 16.72, 10.39, 22.26, 14.40, 13.21, 15.83, 15.29, 12.76, 13.72, 13.96, 13.36, 13.03, 15.13, 12.95, 11.05, 13.19, 12.97, 18.26+, 14.93, 12.46, 13.03, 13.90, 12.44, 16.56, 14.20, 11.95, 13.85, 11.57, 13.16, 12.18, 12.60, 15.10, 12.77, 12.19, 15.76, 12.40, 14.77, 14.58, 14.60, 11.56, 10.90, 18.74+, 11.99, 11.83, 12.47, 13.18, 11.19, 10.90, 14.15, 14.48, 16.71+, 11.83, 11.62, 11.20, 12.73, 12.42, 10.77, 15.00, 14.60, 11.92, 11.59, 13.99, 15.06, 20.62, 11.18, 12.57, 12.52, 12.28, 12.57, 11.44, 14.85, 13.78, 9.17, 13.67, 16.25, 15.75, 11.26, 12.09, 16.04, 11.71, 13.68, 16.68, 15.67, 11.07, 14.35, 12.80, 13.67, 12.74, 11.71, 13.41, 17.61, 16.96, 13.38, 12.51, 10.07, 13.10, 11.94, 12.30, 12.85, 15.09, 11.23, 13.11, 10.40, 15.31, 14.92, 15.15, 12.41, 10.96, 15.93, 18.89, 16.29, 13.72, 14.57, 11.03, 11.01, 11.11, 20.63, 14.78, 15.50, 15.55, 11.06, 12.14, 12.79, 13.99, 10.03, 14.49, 14.48, 19.24, 13.95, 16.01, 12.15, 14.79, 12.14, 12.62, 14.17, 13.31, 13.73, 12.89, 12.68, 12.81, 13.85, 15.82, 16.10, 12.07, 11.45, 13.69, 15.87, 13.36, 14.49, 12.86, 12.41, 13.78, 13.04, 11.96, 13.64, 12.79, 16.78, 11.61, 12.67, 14.55, 16.88, 10.86, 16.07, 14.03, 16.84, 15.73, 15.42, 11.89, 15.72, 14.57, 12.96, 11.64, 14.39, 11.50, 12.54, 13.61, 15.76, 11.69, 14.44, 12.55, 14.75, 11.73, 15.18, 11.78, 13.79, 12.91, 15.16, 15.07, 13.06, 11.95, 15.69, 11.50, 14.54, 13.22, 14.27, 14.26, 11.61, 13.70, 12.84, 11.10, 13.28, 14.72, 11.29, 11.73, 12.41, 12.65, 19.36, 14.05, 12.02, 20.06, 13.08, 11.71, 17.30, 12.50, 12.81, 13.14, 13.80, 14.43, 16.69, 15.59, 14.96, 18.07, 15.66, 14.14, 18.88, 13.79, 17.06, 16.91, 13.58, 15.85, 16.82, 16.70, 14.48, 12.59, 13.22, 13.92, 14.36, 16.53, 14.94, 13.22, 12.93, 12.91, 12.71, 16.33, 14.23, 14.39, 12.90, 15.52, 13.91, 16.14, 13.07, 14.25, 17.11, 13.65, 13.01, 14.37, 13.44, 13.78, 14.76, 11.39, 12.85, 14.70, 15.71, 13.18, 15.91, 13.97, 14.36, 16.04, 15.33, 8.52, 13.16, 13.91, 14.12, 13.25, 15.71, 15.11, 10.82, 11.51, 22.23, 12.85, 14.45, 13.68, 14.44, 16.17, 14.48, 13.86, 14.48, 10.08, 11.44, 12.79, 14.47, 13.23, 11.56, 12.58, 13.80, 12.34, 16.20, 13.02, 12.52, 12.29, 14.09, 12.32, 16.11, 12.04, 11.95, 15.13, 12.14, 13.25, 15.22, 13.56, 14.23, 14.08, 15.92, 14.52, 13.95, 14.01, DNF(14.88), 13.92, 16.10, 12.52, 11.07, 12.98, 11.54, 14.76, 14.71, 13.26, 12.42, 10.85, 12.18, 12.28, 15.17, 14.84, 15.10, 12.29, 15.86, 13.99, 15.34, 13.94, 13.66, 12.14, 14.89, 11.17, 13.34, 14.39, 14.67, 16.07, 14.18, 13.42, 18.47, 11.89, 13.99, 15.92, 12.04, 11.73, 13.19, 12.57, 13.35, 12.79, 17.60, 13.94, 12.61, 12.58, 12.89, 13.22, 16.13, 16.03, 17.04+, 12.77, 13.14, 15.79, 12.54, 17.70, 12.56, 13.54, 11.42, 12.48, 11.80, 12.84, 11.39, 11.12, 15.74, 13.07, 12.23, 12.13, 16.41, 11.43, 13.84, 11.94, 14.51, 14.42, 10.64, 13.24, 12.65, 14.53, 20.74, 13.06, 12.09, 12.91, 14.71, 17.69, 13.20, 11.70, 11.77, 14.26, 14.74, 18.16, 10.70, 19.87, 19.07, 12.31, 12.71, 11.17, 12.63, 13.02, 10.76, 10.29, 14.04, 13.49, 14.76, 12.50, 15.48, 11.23, 14.67, 14.99, 16.30, 16.25, 12.54, 11.38, 16.90, 16.87, 13.13, 11.40, 10.89, 13.82, 16.04, 13.15, 11.73, 10.20, 14.62, 13.56, 15.44, 14.92, 12.89, 14.36, 13.39, 14.20, 11.20, 12.39, 13.75, 13.59, 14.29, 10.25, 12.36, 13.00, 13.02, 14.86, 14.34, 12.09, 13.86, 13.45, 16.16+, 11.66, 9.39, 15.87, 15.95, 13.47, 15.45, 13.35, 17.66, 13.16, 17.36, 9.85, 13.55, 19.64, 12.90, 12.64, 10.80, 12.06, 13.14, 18.34, 17.11, 13.74, 12.32, 11.80, 13.44, 14.36, 12.39, 10.46, 13.32, 14.31, 13.49, 14.03, 17.93, 17.78, 14.05, 12.07, 16.08, 14.28, 11.39, 12.63, 16.19, 16.26, 13.05, 15.29, 30.94, 13.64, 13.41, 14.40, 13.61, 12.14, 14.17, 15.58, 11.27, 15.29, 13.09, 12.97, 13.96, 12.31, 13.54, 13.93, 13.78, 16.05, 11.57, 14.22, 13.12, 13.02, 12.71, 13.99, 14.86, 17.00, 11.28, 16.06, 11.97, 11.42, 13.76, 15.26, 13.29, 11.58, 23.46, 12.86, 16.19, 13.00, 14.06, 13.25, 12.16, 13.77, 8.15, 16.37, 15.09, 12.75, 13.19, 16.48, 12.40, 16.24, 11.82, 14.85, DNF(0.06), 13.73, 17.28, 13.78, 16.52, 15.76, 13.23, 15.55, 13.26, 17.57, 15.48, 13.06, 15.36, 12.88, 13.86, 14.70, 13.76, 14.11, 15.33, 14.12, 11.75, 12.52, 12.53, 17.67, 12.76, 13.75, 11.43, 14.65, 13.83, 13.82, 14.49, 20.83, 12.14, 12.62, 12.62, 13.80, 13.23, 14.19, 17.57, 12.31, 15.75, 18.56, 16.62, 11.69, 11.23, 14.82, 14.28, 13.22, 14.39, 16.11, 11.92, 13.40, 15.21, 10.62, 17.95+, 16.04, 13.89, 13.22, 14.18, 15.14, 12.92, 14.68, 12.97, 13.19, 15.54, 13.44, 11.57, 15.21, 14.06, 15.72, DNF(13.84), 14.56, 17.94, 21.33, 13.12, 15.26, 13.61, 15.02, 13.77, 16.16, 13.66, 14.46, 12.23, 17.48, 14.46, 13.98, 12.89, 19.15, 14.60, 15.76, 15.43, 13.98, 12.58, 14.21, 11.71, 13.05, 13.74, 13.33, 13.30, 12.03, 13.54, 14.04, 14.08, 12.68, 15.53, 14.80, 12.46, 10.99, 18.68, 13.63, 12.90, 13.58, 15.38, 17.27, 12.51, 14.82, 17.85, 11.60, 12.73, 11.77, 18.91, 18.96, 15.36, 13.60, 14.50, 14.27, 13.91, 13.87, 12.57, 12.05, 14.90, 15.53, 13.73, 13.80, 12.43, 20.88, 14.68, 13.42, 15.16, 12.97, 15.13, 10.16, 13.11, 15.54, 14.85, 12.74, 16.34, 15.64, 15.99, 15.83, 17.06, 13.44, 11.87, 12.80, 17.20, 15.03, 15.74, 15.02, 15.26, 13.51, 10.78, 15.42, 13.86, 14.27, 12.58, 13.55, 14.18, 12.83, 28.25, 13.35, 13.05, 14.24, 12.76, 12.77, 12.63, 13.45, 12.39, 15.56, 14.60, 16.00, 14.63, 12.75, 18.05, 12.10, 12.34, 16.50, 13.39, 17.03, 13.24, 14.26, 15.94, 14.31, 15.22, 13.77, 15.12, 13.09, 1:16.12, 13.27, 19.50, 14.96, 14.33, 16.55, 14.12, 15.04, 11.82, 16.76, 14.99, 12.69, 14.13, 13.66, 18.30, 29.36, 12.80, 13.62, 16.42, 11.64, 12.14, 13.68, 13.68, 17.16, 17.52, 13.44, 12.69, 12.32, 12.65, 17.28, 11.42, 13.89, 12.58, 12.56, 10.43, 13.94, 13.36, 12.94, 14.67, 11.14, 16.10, 11.64, 13.42, 11.52, 15.05, 19.29, 15.22, 53.10, 15.06, 14.32, 18.60, 14.79, 17.70, 11.27, 17.22, 18.71, 13.65, 16.55, 14.10, 18.03, 13.15, 14.26, 1:06.17, 11.52, 16.33, 13.96, 10.50, 13.46, 16.83, 12.54, 12.87, 16.09, 15.01, 11.99, 14.41, 10.99, 14.90, 14.12, 15.94, 14.74, 19.58, 11.60, 12.60, 11.58, 13.71, 13.98, 12.29, 17.79, 12.59, 14.85, 11.96, 12.78, 12.94, 11.15, 14.30, 16.94, 14.72, 12.96, 13.69, 12.17, 15.21, 13.55, 11.78, 17.87, 17.97, 13.30, 11.63, 13.16, 12.41, 14.13, 14.07, 12.37, 12.71, 14.68, 15.95, 11.20, 11.20, 12.21, 31.61, 14.63, 13.81, 16.37, 12.41, 14.29, 31.53, 15.14, 14.52, 15.08, 13.50, 14.14, 15.00, 11.32, 13.41, 16.05, 16.82, 12.52, 12.87, 17.31, 15.55, 13.79, 16.22, 38.06, 11.21, 14.13, 16.84, 15.13, 14.30, 12.06, 15.98, 23.37, 13.98, 21.75, 10.55, 13.11, 13.01, 15.16, 13.10, 13.50, 17.86, 12.68, 20.07, 11.82, 13.98, 13.67, 12.04, 11.96, 13.67, 14.60, 33.37, 16.66, 15.07, 21.66, 13.36, 15.63, 12.73, 13.44, 10.16, 14.95, 14.38, 22.57, 11.90, 11.99, 13.05, 19.84, 14.19, 12.19, 13.79, 15.82, 15.17, 11.55, 15.76, 12.57, 18.41, 12.24, 12.40, 46.97, 14.91, 12.54, 16.66, 16.12, 14.06, 12.05, 30.51, 35.27, 13.49, 17.44, 13.65, 14.28, 13.46, 12.53, 14.89, 12.74, 12.32, 15.46, 10.80 12.71, 18.60+, 20.46, 13.97, 13.86, 14.47, 18.39, 13.31, 15.45, 13.92, 15.24, 17.05, 13.94, 13.28, 15.31, 11.85, 14.18, 11.95, 13.39, 32.86, 14.28, 14.73, 14.74, 12.27, 14.67, 14.25, 13.33, 14.75, 12.01, 12.28, 16.92, 17.21, 13.42, 32.19, 16.08, DNF(10.34), 13.19, 13.56, 12.60, 15.97, 22.30, 11.58, 12.61, 15.76, 50.39, 16.23, 15.28, 11.56, 14.48, 13.07, 16.52, 13.14, 14.03, 14.23, 14.99, 12.87, 13.97, 16.52, 11.44, 11.30, 10.88, 17.93, 11.98, 16.79, 14.71, 11.43, 16.70, 13.94, 13.30, 12.63, 15.57, 17.01, 8.87, 12.46, 13.98, 12.13, 11.29, 14.35, 14.53, 10.32, 13.88, 11.19, 12.48, 13.67, 16.54, 15.44, 12.62, 12.60, 13.27, 14.12, 12.99, 13.31, 12.19, 12.02, 12.93, 13.49, 10.47, 19.87, 12.56, 12.25, 12.73, 13.05, 13.10, 14.38, 14.57, 12.42, 12.96, 11.42, 16.54, 13.40, 12.64, 19.95, 14.48, 14.09, 15.53, 15.83, 14.70, 14.09, 11.72, 12.47, 16.66, 12.66, 12.97, 14.72, 11.58, 13.91, 13.61, 13.27, 13.14, 12.72, 12.14, 13.91, 13.61, 11.45, 12.41, 13.42, 13.49, 13.70, 11.17, 13.68, 12.90, 14.61, 12.89, 12.07, 12.15, 13.03, 17.30, 15.96, 13.54, 13.30, 13.02, 10.31, 17.34, 12.77, 12.58, 12.78, 10.45, 12.60, 13.82, 13.17, 11.13, 15.58, 13.07, 12.77, 11.45, 13.61, 12.86, 13.14, 12.62, 16.29, 13.44, 14.54, 15.30, 11.34, 15.19, 13.45, 13.64, 11.54, 12.77, 13.19, 11.90, 16.26, 11.51, 13.72, 11.08, 11.40, 11.19, 14.63, 11.53, 13.59, 15.70, 14.76, 16.33, 14.55, 12.70, 14.65, 22.35, 12.76, 14.41, 14.77, 12.12, 14.10, 12.48, 15.60, 14.76, 14.83, 9.65, 10.30, 14.23, 13.77, 11.09, 11.91, 13.75, 17.95, 15.95, 12.86, 21.37, 13.61, 13.81, 12.37, 12.45, 14.77, 14.13, 14.18, 11.62, 15.18, 12.48, 11.94, 12.80, 20.30, 16.35, 16.47, 19.80, 14.11, 12.06, 12.62, 14.09, 13.65, 14.27, 14.01, 16.87, 14.92, 20.40, 13.67, 22.02, 13.76, 14.89, 13.69, 13.06, 12.20, 13.30, 11.39, 11.73, 13.14, 12.19, 12.55, 13.57, 12.14, 12.90, 14.93, 14.62, 18.09, 14.01, 12.48, 45.93, 10.80, 14.27, 15.27, 12.68, 13.73, 12.94, 12.67, 12.49, 12.15, 12.06, 17.03, 14.95, 14.15, 14.90, 20.46, 15.68, 17.29, 13.84, 12.58, 11.74, 32.66, 14.03, 12.37, 12.75, 14.75, 16.75, 12.02, 16.04, 27.26, 13.80, 17.77, 13.92, 11.51, 12.27, 13.76, 13.67, 13.94, 15.65, 13.71, 13.02, 12.02, 20.35, 29.18, 19.10, 14.49, 13.97, 14.54, 12.33, 16.42, 13.27, 12.97, 13.28, 12.04, 11.64, 12.67, 13.37, 12.55, 12.48, 12.02, 13.23, 15.06, 13.95, 12.72, 12.85, 13.50, 15.38, 13.52, 11.72, 11.80, 35.26, 18.94, 14.42, 16.26, 23.88, 19.62, 18.74, 15.03, 18.58, 15.11, 11.81, 16.42, 16.52, 15.55, 13.83, 13.75 1:16.53, 13.14, 18.18, 13.23, 17.23, 12.67, 15.27, 15.45, 11.51, 15.63, 17.14, 13.08, 19.24, 13.88, 13.30, 12.20, 12.94, 14.44, 13.18, 13.34, 13.66, 11.67, 12.30, 14.77, 14.20, 15.39, 11.63, 11.52, 13.50, 12.37, 13.20, 15.62, 14.64, 11.43, 12.57, 14.65, 11.32, 11.95, 13.21, 14.74, 14.82, 12.69, 15.85, 10.77, 12.53, 13.76, 13.49, 16.26+, 15.01, 13.18, 12.19, 13.89, 11.53, 12.93, 12.08, 10.05, 15.12, 18.05, 14.30, 13.61, 11.53, 12.89, 46.26, 13.47, 10.80, 11.83, 15.48, 13.25, 12.30, 15.64, 13.79, 12.81, 13.16, 10.95, 13.76, 12.53, 18.73, 11.70, 12.41, 14.64, 13.81, 15.75, 15.63, 10.69, 12.97, 12.24, 13.25, 13.75, 14.06, 12.51, 13.45, 43.61, 16.20, 14.13, 14.97, 14.83, 14.27, 15.05, 15.98, 11.90, 17.48, 14.05, 19.95, 14.62, 14.36, 14.78, 12.94, 12.69, 16.09, 13.84, 15.46, 12.74, 14.72, 12.21, 11.51, 15.97, 14.76, 11.58, 13.58, 14.64, 15.79, 15.32, 15.93, 12.63, 13.94, 14.91, 11.66, 11.70, 14.32, 14.46, 12.23, 16.84, 12.44, 12.35, 12.41, 13.45, 13.66, 14.89, 12.97, 24.78, 13.94, 13.18, 15.87, 11.30, 13.01, 11.73, 13.19, 12.94, 12.44, 13.42, 13.99, 11.64, 17.65, 11.58, 16.21, 12.63, 13.77, 14.46, 12.30, 54.55, 12.50, 16.91, 12.33, 13.55, 11.41, 13.52, 10.99, 15.15, 13.03, 13.69, 14.26, 14.04, 14.24, 50.59, 12.40, 12.23, 10.87, 15.30, 12.50, 11.68, 13.22, 32.99, 11.63, 15.30, 12.21, 12.85, 12.10, 16.30, 14.37, 12.99, 11.88, 20.16, 14.31, 14.57, 15.67, 13.55, 12.68, 11.67, 18.08, 13.56, 11.03, 12.71, 15.27, 13.66, 14.06, 12.08, 12.63, 12.47, 15.24, 13.01, 12.03, 22.01, 16.16, 17.24, 10.87, 18.27, 14.66, 10.67, 15.09, 13.32, 12.95, 12.17, 14.79, 13.83, 14.04, 12.73, 15.04, 15.52, 13.00, 14.22, 16.49, 14.17, 21.88, 12.43, 12.64, 13.95, 13.03, 12.71, 11.75, 15.88, 13.45, 14.83, 12.77, 14.07, 14.03, 11.80, 15.03, 12.53, 13.98, 16.20+, 13.15, 12.48, DNF(1:53.54), 17.76, 30.72, 13.35, 14.27, 17.18, 11.70, 14.17, 11.21, 11.49, 9.41, 13.48, 10.94, 14.19, 14.34, 20.68, 10.77, 15.64, 42.25, 14.23, 13.57, 13.34, 15.23, 39.95, 14.57, 14.10, 14.46, 23.45, 16.90, 13.08, 16.86, 14.90, 47.82, 11.98, 16.93, 13.79, 12.20, 15.66, 13.08, 17.36, 13.60, 16.44, 15.11, 13.27, 43.71, 40.62, 26.20, 15.55, 13.81, 13.32, 14.07, 12.20, 18.34, 12.73, 12.30, 17.80, 13.72, 13.79, 13.86, 11.95, 12.95, 14.61, 16.77, 16.14, 13.09, 11.96, 12.38, 19.53, 11.20, 13.15, 10.24, 10.79, 12.24, 11.62, 9.95, 16.64, 15.80, 13.87, 12.94, 13.87, 10.51, 12.51, 12.60, 13.95, 16.29, 12.52, 14.14, 14.04, 14.96, 13.34, 11.21, 18.74, 13.37, 9.80, 12.35, 12.93, 16.47, 11.15, 8.66, 10.82, 11.07, 14.78, 20.56, 14.13, 15.31, 13.10, 17.58, 15.93, 14.20, 11.46, 16.94, 13.60, 12.65, 13.25, 11.49, 11.42, 15.04, 14.30, 15.20, 11.52, 12.51, 12.21, 13.23, 12.38, 14.89, 13.80, 12.89, 17.19, 13.09, 15.53, 13.55, 20.72, 13.41, 13.79, 13.05, 16.57, 17.73, 17.29, 12.23, 20.09, 15.65, 16.44+, 14.24, 12.51, 12.92, 13.29, 12.65, 12.69 19.68, 15.82, 19.90, 15.66, 17.65, 16.69, 18.45, 13.91, 16.83, 20.19, 11.97, 15.03, 15.63, 15.91, 13.37, 13.53, 15.80, 10.94, 14.59, 11.70, 12.27, 13.14, 16.88, 14.03, 16.70, 13.10+, 17.71, 15.82+, 12.20, 12.09, 13.52, 11.94, 13.60, 12.83, 12.41, 12.27, 15.86, 12.58, 14.70, 16.26, 19.58, 16.06, 13.73, 15.58, 13.79, 12.59, 15.23, 11.20, 19.22, 13.18, 11.62, 15.10, 14.16, 10.85, 16.29, 11.55, 12.08, 12.72, 12.90, 12.25, 12.25, 13.02, 14.27, 23.99, 14.58, 13.01, 13.29, 10.30, 13.05, 12.46, 11.59, 14.29, 11.67, 11.21, 12.34, 15.81, 15.14, 10.30, 13.76, 13.24, 13.56, 12.14, 11.14, 13.67, 15.05, 16.44, 12.28, 16.81, 11.47, 14.57, 12.54, 12.61, 12.06, 13.53, 12.76, 13.13, 13.37, 13.18, 13.33, 13.50, 9.30, 10.17, 15.16, 13.69, 11.65, 13.02, 11.75, 14.37, 10.45, 10.75, 14.30, 13.23, 16.22, 12.38, 15.30, 15.07, 17.21, 13.29, 12.33, 18.78, 20.19, 16.10, 13.61, 13.04, 10.66, 12.44, 13.80, 11.97, 16.38, 24.95, 11.21, 13.11, 16.08, 16.61, 14.39, 12.33, 12.50, 12.57, 16.09, 11.74, 14.65, 12.94, 12.87, 12.70, 14.24, 12.31, 16.93, 9.67, 12.46, 12.59, 12.73, 12.88, 10.69, 16.00, 14.60, 14.08, 15.28, 13.25, 12.93, 18.81, 15.17, 15.72, 14.54, 14.97, 13.52, 12.70, 11.83, 12.16, 15.11, 18.47, 15.44, 14.07, 12.83, 12.24, 11.96, 11.29, 12.88, 15.14, 17.43, 14.19, 13.20, 13.04, 12.99, 11.14, 12.46, 13.10, 17.58 15.69, 17.70, 13.07, 14.94, 15.73, 11.50, 13.59, 13.40, 14.51, 13.68, 15.17, 13.92, 16.16, 13.16, 12.19, 13.45, 14.31, 16.10, 12.00, 18.01, 15.26, 14.13, 15.47, 12.67, 18.28, 11.87, 12.92, 11.47, 13.24, 15.34, 13.07, 14.87, 17.05, 13.37, 17.20+, 10.87, 12.04, 14.51, 13.28, 12.48, 16.31, 12.90, 15.57, 14.16, 11.15, 15.35, 14.46, 14.26, 12.17, 15.03, 11.23, 11.97, 13.21, 12.61, 13.67, 19.15, 18.49, 10.95, 16.72+, 15.18, 15.24, 15.43, 10.58, 16.68, 15.59, 13.82, 9.47, 10.27, 12.68, 11.14, 13.99, 13.14, 11.48, 13.53, 15.43, 13.55, 15.61, 12.42, 14.13, 11.57, 13.63, 14.62, 12.84, 10.56, 16.46, 13.38, 13.36, 12.93, 12.58, 14.29, 11.70, 13.36, 13.28, 12.85, 15.04, 12.42, 12.80, 10.28, 16.24, 13.96, 10.85, 14.05, 12.41, 19.19, 14.21, 15.34, 13.95, 10.88, 11.04, 13.92, 16.46, 11.66, 15.62, 13.60, 13.83, 18.87, 13.42, 14.55, 16.65, 15.57, 13.25, 11.33, 11.05, 13.24, 11.91, 15.77, 15.19, 12.05, 12.98, 10.43, 12.72, 14.04, 13.47, 11.39, 12.04, 12.09, 12.05, 11.62, 11.14, 12.43, 15.55+, 14.45, 14.95, 12.74, 13.05, 13.27, 13.09, 12.17, 13.24, 13.89, 10.67, 11.79, 14.62, 14.03, 15.59, 14.24, 12.39, 12.03, 14.34, 12.19, 10.71, 11.53, 11.45, 11.45, 14.96, 13.23, 12.53, 16.74, 12.46, 12.26, 12.21, 13.60, 13.98, 11.21, 17.76, 10.10, 13.18+, 9.87, 13.46, 19.32, 18.42, 13.09, 11.46, 16.75+, 15.55, 12.42, 14.58, 11.27, 10.38, 11.45, 12.45, 12.90, 14.74, 11.61, 11.24, 13.19, 10.83, 12.93, 15.21, 10.91, 13.57, 12.46, 15.54, 11.34, 10.74, 13.65, 11.58, 13.06, 12.03, 13.54, 12.69, 12.98, 13.82, 13.28, 11.40, 11.07, 13.27, 14.05, 12.64, 9.64, 14.89, 14.22, 8.71, 12.97, 13.90, 14.16, 11.70, 13.27, 14.56, 14.67, 12.78, 9.85, 9.93, 10.60, 14.22, 17.05, 11.84, 12.77, 15.47, 14.73, DNF(12.56), 13.54, 11.39, 11.63, 17.94, 13.43, 13.54, 11.66, 11.84, 13.33, 12.15, 16.81, 12.94, 10.47, 13.99, 13.67, 16.03, 13.20, DNF(13.79), 12.24, 14.53, 12.50, 12.35, 10.24, 12.40, 12.73, 12.10, 13.39, 13.66, 13.28, 14.13, 11.32, 11.91, 11.42, 11.35, 11.65, 14.38, 11.61, 14.26, 11.30, 9.40, 12.63, 13.38, 10.12, 12.79, 14.73, 14.68, 13.79, 12.92, 13.35, 13.62, 12.92, 12.37, 14.19, 15.18, 14.02, 12.15, 17.54, 12.46, 10.17, 12.34, 11.71, 14.25, 15.64, 15.53, 18.19, 13.09, 13.18, 11.23, 15.08+, 12.33, 11.32, 14.47, 18.08, 12.42, 14.12, 14.27, 15.46, 15.64, 12.63, 12.09, 14.36, 15.23, 10.93, 13.85, 11.38, 17.81, 18.52, 15.69, 11.76, 14.38, 12.79, 9.65, 17.09, 13.16, 14.14, 12.61, 14.43, 13.18, 14.05, 12.85, 12.27, 13.82, 13.05, 16.70, 11.18, 12.08, 14.01, 14.45, 14.88, 14.08, 8.79, 11.89, 12.00, 14.37, 14.56, 12.62, 13.12, 13.70, 14.25, 12.75, 12.72, 12.61, 12.65, 11.18, 13.99, 13.02, 13.29, 13.65, 12.19, 12.12, 11.51+, 14.06, 13.04, 17.36, 13.91, 11.06, 16.24, 17.79, 13.07, 12.18, 16.83, 13.27, 18.02, 10.99, 14.58, 12.24, 13.16, 15.93, 15.61, 16.73, 16.90, 10.72, 12.84, 14.42, 13.00, 14.24, 13.57, 13.07, 12.80, 15.17, 13.00, 12.09, 10.54, 12.96, 12.18, 11.36, 15.69, 13.30, 13.29, 14.98, 12.76, 12.61, 16.02, 13.21, 11.87, 15.06, 16.97, 15.09, 15.76, 13.22, 13.21, 16.93, 11.15, 14.01, 13.32, 13.99, 12.06, 14.09, 14.37, 18.17, 14.02, 13.60, 13.24, 16.92, 12.06, 11.92, 12.38, 17.52, 14.35, 32.78, 15.04, 16.42, 13.88, 13.90, 13.87, 13.09, 13.75, 15.59, 11.62, 14.45, 12.44, 11.92, 14.38, 13.44, 10.72, 25.67, 11.31, 13.98, 13.77, 16.84, 13.62, 15.58, 14.19, 13.51, 13.10, 15.54, 13.57, 12.40, 13.97, 13.15, 12.28, 13.57, 14.00, 13.65, 11.57, 12.64, 13.05, 16.01, 14.06, 11.63, 15.52, 12.71, 14.82, 13.76, 12.90, 12.25, 14.31, 16.15, 12.98, 19.18, 13.38, 12.13, 11.58, 12.58, 13.32, 12.26, 15.12, 12.23, 15.43



I'm pretty sure it's exactly 2867 solves. I did 500 solves today. Here are the stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 498/500
best time: 8.71
worst time: 32.78

current avg5: 13.57 (σ = 1.45)
best avg5: 11.10 (σ = 1.49)

current avg12: 13.56 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 11.96 (σ = 1.18)

current avg100: 13.76 (σ = 1.38)
best avg100: 12.78 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 13.48 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 13.57



PB avg100 and another sub 12 avg12.  Way more consistent today.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 2, 2012)

3610 solves down 22 days left. I am also very interested to see how my average goes as well.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel as though if I attempted (and completed this) I'd definitely get to sub-20 easily. Maybe after I finish OLL. I've got like ten left or something


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 2, 2012)

Again please, if you think I am clogging up this thread with so many of my posts, *do not delete this post as I'm using it for documenting.* Delete my previous ones.



Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21, 11.92, 10.59, 11.83, 9.68, 10.94, 11.79, 10.72, 10.85, 9.20, 10.53, 12.05, 9.75, 9.01, 8.89, 11.28, 10.13, 10.30, 11.84, 10.10, 10.73, 8.08, 9.65, 9.93, 11.04, 10.95, 11.35, 10.59, 11.51, 12.41, 10.45, 11.83, 11.16, 8.69, 11.28, 10.81, 10.01, 10.27, 9.40, 10.62, 10.81, 12.10, 10.58, 10.42, 9.38, 10.14, 11.61, 9.02, 13.51, 10.70, 9.71, 10.81, 10.36, 11.68, 10.30, 10.95, 8.07, 10.41, 11.24, 9.02, 10.94, 8.64, 11.05, 9.94, 8.83, 9.04, 8.83, 10.21, 11.39, 10.44, 10.24, 9.81, 10.33, 12.56, 10.10, 11.73, 10.83, 10.74, 10.40, 11.11, 10.81, 9.86, 10.23, 8.52, 10.03, 10.77, 10.67, 9.24, 9.33, 9.33, 9.18, 9.41, 10.90, 10.25, 10.84, 8.92, 9.01, 11.21, 8.57, 8.27, 9.83, 8.49, 9.86, 11.65, 9.30, 10.95, 11.22, 10.23, 9.35, 9.46, 10.29, 10.40, 10.72, 8.51, 8.60, 8.28, 9.39, 11.06, 9.66, 9.71, 9.96, 10.08, 9.58, 9.77, 8.92, 9.52, 9.46, 10.83, 9.28, 10.32, 10.79, 11.39, 10.76, 10.21, 10.64, 10.25, 10.96, 10.50, 11.72, 8.55, 9.22, 8.82, 9.19, 10.11, 9.70, 11.93, 10.31, 10.17, 9.45, 9.82, 8.69, 9.65, 9.98, 10.79, 11.30, 10.54, 10.97, 11.51, 10.46, 10.46, 11.51, 11.63, 9.38, 10.00, 8.51, 11.62, 9.15, 9.60, 9.27, 11.49, 13.87+, 9.65, 10.91, 9.98, 8.75, 9.88, 8.81, 10.38, 9.53, 9.23, 10.79, 11.10, 10.53, 10.01, 9.45, 12.60, 12.83, 11.18, 9.65, 11.75, 10.54, 9.59, 9.46, 9.95, 8.34, 12.80, 8.77, 11.39, 11.33, 9.94, 9.50, 11.79, 9.66, 9.25, 10.84, 11.36, 8.50, 12.84, 8.33, 8.19, 10.80, 8.56, 8.56, 10.98, 11.55, 8.97, 11.23, 8.99, 11.61+, 9.70, 10.03, 11.51, 8.46, 7.34, 11.52+, 9.44, 10.86, 10.14, 11.67, 10.62, 10.58, 9.43, 8.42, 11.29, 10.59, 9.00, 9.91, 10.55, 9.77, 11.17, 11.83, 11.39, 10.47, 10.97, 9.25, 9.29, 9.38, 9.81, 9.06, 9.85, 10.29, 12.11, 10.02, 10.66, 10.02, 9.57, 9.23, 8.40, 10.08, 12.07, 9.00, 11.07, 9.63, 8.95, 10.75, 11.05, 9.57, 12.31, 10.06, 9.75, 11.51, 9.60, 9.08, 9.16, 9.30, 12.12, 10.34, 10.42, 9.06, 10.40, 9.15, 10.63, 10.39, 10.51, 11.29, 10.48, 9.81, 8.68, 12.02, 14.04, 11.50, 10.25, 9.40, 9.49, 11.94, 8.93, 12.18, 8.60, 9.21, 11.46, 11.73, 10.82, 9.19, 9.54, 9.05, 10.15, 9.05, 9.16, 9.24, 11.50, 11.00, 11.09, 12.86, 11.35, 10.34, 12.59, 10.26, 9.72, 10.34, 10.86, 12.39, 10.09, 10.70, 8.72, 11.70, 9.60, 10.60, 10.81, 9.52, 10.48, 9.73, 12.06, 11.13, 9.38, 9.06, 10.20, 10.12, 12.75, 9.98, 12.44, 10.54, 9.38, 9.03, 13.58, 9.87, 9.72, 11.26, 10.19, 11.04, 9.56, 11.12, 9.29, 9.80, 9.29, 10.89, 10.63, 8.77, 11.17, 10.56, 10.04, 10.43, 8.71, 11.09, 12.05, 9.56, 10.64, 11.18, 10.56, 8.73, 10.05, 10.70, 10.89, 9.88, 12.99, 10.23, 10.52, 8.40, 9.57, 10.96, 11.48, 10.50, 11.11, 9.78, 10.18, 8.68, 10.87, 9.69, 10.79, 11.45, 11.67, 10.38, 10.39, 9.06, 11.42, 11.53, 11.03, 9.64, 10.95, 9.48, 9.03, 10.84, 9.74, 9.28, 10.20, 10.19, 10.29, 9.16, 9.38, 9.30, 11.64, 8.19, 9.11, 10.82, 8.30, 11.39, 11.79, 8.75, 9.67, 9.92, 8.82, 10.07, 10.28, 9.48, 8.92, 10.76, 12.15, 11.69, 10.59, 9.57, 11.02, 12.39, 11.98, 9.43, 10.20, 10.66, 9.91, 12.39, 10.37, 12.42, 9.87, 10.22, 10.19, 10.68, 7.70, 10.13, 9.47, 11.03, 9.39, 11.06, 9.82, 9.16, 9.68, 9.91, 10.90, 10.74, 10.52, 9.56, 10.30, 11.98, 9.22, 9.79, 11.01, 10.01, 10.71, 9.70, 9.47, 10.83, 11.28, 10.68, 8.74, 10.68, 10.09, 9.76, 10.25, 9.10, 8.92, 11.37, 10.45, 9.98, 10.69, 11.63, 11.42, 11.75, 10.78, 10.00, 9.64, 11.37, 10.33, 12.29, 10.62, 10.15, 8.43, 11.25, 10.05, 10.69, 9.59, 9.58, 10.10, 10.30, 9.33, 9.21, 9.59, 10.47, 10.00, 11.37, 9.70, 8.58, 10.97, 10.95, 9.54, 10.14, 13.23, 10.04, 11.05, 10.64, 8.64, 10.04, 8.77, 9.99, 10.06, 11.89, 9.91, 8.69, 10.09, 10.33, 10.08, 9.93, 10.35, 11.25, 10.75, 10.93, 7.83, 10.97, 10.18, 10.55, 10.86, 10.92, 12.16, 9.94, 10.15, 10.64, 9.45, 9.59, 9.70, 10.72, 9.33, 8.73, 9.84, 10.70, 11.72, 10.52, 9.10, 11.05, 8.78, 10.40, 10.56, 11.28, 9.54, 11.17, 10.79, 9.77, 8.99, 9.86, 8.94, 10.82, 10.46, 8.68, 10.49, 10.46, 10.22, 10.89, 10.75, 10.82, 9.94, 8.35, 11.50, 10.89, 11.10, 10.21, 8.45, 9.05, 10.31, 7.93, 11.17, 11.25, 9.20, 10.85, 10.53, 11.35, 9.10, 9.00, 9.87, 9.86, 11.44, 9.32, 10.07, 11.02, 10.85, 11.87, 11.83, 8.81, 9.51, 10.38, 12.02, 11.60, 10.22, 8.64, 7.73, 12.13, 10.62, 10.62, 9.68, 9.62, 8.35, 10.39, 10.37, 8.93, 10.73, 10.87, 9.32, 11.15, 10.28, 10.49, 12.93, 9.09, 13.35, 11.29, 11.99, 9.91, 12.30, 10.65, 10.34, 10.16, 10.36, 10.36, 9.26, 10.40, 8.88, 8.85, 12.06, 10.64, 10.79, 10.63, 11.33, 12.55, 10.44, 8.32, 11.08, 10.26, 9.85, 9.81, 10.90, 10.51, 10.71, 9.36, 10.46, 9.32, 9.68, 10.69, 10.45, 9.89, 9.86, 11.28, 9.48, 11.33, 11.64, 10.86, 10.59, 9.33, 10.18, 10.69, 11.79, 11.75, 9.92, 11.37, 10.26, 9.92, 11.41, 11.53, 14.23, 11.70, 9.54, 10.99, 8.74, 8.62, 10.72, 8.63, 9.96, 10.89, 9.83, 10.67, 10.86, 11.37, 9.97, 9.49, 9.57, 10.03, 10.77, 10.95, 9.92, 10.13, 10.21, 9.22, 9.58, 10.31, 11.67, 9.97, 9.85, 9.09, 11.62, 11.37, 9.97, 9.32, 9.63, 10.23, 9.59, 9.17, 10.47, 12.23, 8.12, 8.66, 9.47, 11.88, 11.39, 10.94, 9.19, 9.87, 10.71, 10.08, 9.43, 11.70, 9.15, 9.11, 10.67, 9.81, 9.51, 11.03, 8.47, 9.70, 11.05, 12.68, 9.38, 11.09, 9.43, 11.55, 11.62, 10.06, 9.42, 9.71, 11.14, 8.20, 8.86, 11.99, 8.49, 9.52, 11.94, 9.35, 9.06, 10.81, 10.70, 10.09, 10.65, 11.52, 11.10, 10.43, 10.22, 11.07, 9.51, 9.05, 11.31, 9.65, 10.63, 9.38, 11.19, 12.16, 9.83, 9.97, 8.59, 11.41, 10.06, 10.89, 10.02, 9.38, 9.68, 9.38, 10.25, 12.79, 10.72, 11.10, 9.30, 10.75, 11.86, 9.70




*number of times*: *1621/1621*
*number of solves left*: *8379*
*Days left*: *25*
*Solves per day required from now on on average: 335.1*

best time: 7.34
worst time: 17.06
best avg5: 8.48 (σ = 0.13)
best avg12: 9.42 (σ = 0.55)
best avg50: 9.79 (σ = 0.72)
best avg100: 9.99 (σ = 0.80)


----------



## emolover (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually just did my first real average of 12 in over a month. It is just awful. I in no way will be able to finish even 2000 solves.


----------



## PandaCuber (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont have enough time to finish this. Sorry, but Im out.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have the same thing, I often get really good solves for like an average of 15 and then like 5 really bad solves for no reason. I think this is because I get cocky and then forget to actually lookahead.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 3, 2012)

Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21, 11.92, 10.59, 11.83, 9.68, 10.94, 11.79, 10.72, 10.85, 9.20, 10.53, 12.05, 9.75, 9.01, 8.89, 11.28, 10.13, 10.30, 11.84, 10.10, 10.73, 8.08, 9.65, 9.93, 11.04, 10.95, 11.35, 10.59, 11.51, 12.41, 10.45, 11.83, 11.16, 8.69, 11.28, 10.81, 10.01, 10.27, 9.40, 10.62, 10.81, 12.10, 10.58, 10.42, 9.38, 10.14, 11.61, 9.02, 13.51, 10.70, 9.71, 10.81, 10.36, 11.68, 10.30, 10.95, 8.07, 10.41, 11.24, 9.02, 10.94, 8.64, 11.05, 9.94, 8.83, 9.04, 8.83, 10.21, 11.39, 10.44, 10.24, 9.81, 10.33, 12.56, 10.10, 11.73, 10.83, 10.74, 10.40, 11.11, 10.81, 9.86, 10.23, 8.52, 10.03, 10.77, 10.67, 9.24, 9.33, 9.33, 9.18, 9.41, 10.90, 10.25, 10.84, 8.92, 9.01, 11.21, 8.57, 8.27, 9.83, 8.49, 9.86, 11.65, 9.30, 10.95, 11.22, 10.23, 9.35, 9.46, 10.29, 10.40, 10.72, 8.51, 8.60, 8.28, 9.39, 11.06, 9.66, 9.71, 9.96, 10.08, 9.58, 9.77, 8.92, 9.52, 9.46, 10.83, 9.28, 10.32, 10.79, 11.39, 10.76, 10.21, 10.64, 10.25, 10.96, 10.50, 11.72, 8.55, 9.22, 8.82, 9.19, 10.11, 9.70, 11.93, 10.31, 10.17, 9.45, 9.82, 8.69, 9.65, 9.98, 10.79, 11.30, 10.54, 10.97, 11.51, 10.46, 10.46, 11.51, 11.63, 9.38, 10.00, 8.51, 11.62, 9.15, 9.60, 9.27, 11.49, 13.87+, 9.65, 10.91, 9.98, 8.75, 9.88, 8.81, 10.38, 9.53, 9.23, 10.79, 11.10, 10.53, 10.01, 9.45, 12.60, 12.83, 11.18, 9.65, 11.75, 10.54, 9.59, 9.46, 9.95, 8.34, 12.80, 8.77, 11.39, 11.33, 9.94, 9.50, 11.79, 9.66, 9.25, 10.84, 11.36, 8.50, 12.84, 8.33, 8.19, 10.80, 8.56, 8.56, 10.98, 11.55, 8.97, 11.23, 8.99, 11.61+, 9.70, 10.03, 11.51, 8.46, 7.34, 11.52+, 9.44, 10.86, 10.14, 11.67, 10.62, 10.58, 9.43, 8.42, 11.29, 10.59, 9.00, 9.91, 10.55, 9.77, 11.17, 11.83, 11.39, 10.47, 10.97, 9.25, 9.29, 9.38, 9.81, 9.06, 9.85, 10.29, 12.11, 10.02, 10.66, 10.02, 9.57, 9.23, 8.40, 10.08, 12.07, 9.00, 11.07, 9.63, 8.95, 10.75, 11.05, 9.57, 12.31, 10.06, 9.75, 11.51, 9.60, 9.08, 9.16, 9.30, 12.12, 10.34, 10.42, 9.06, 10.40, 9.15, 10.63, 10.39, 10.51, 11.29, 10.48, 9.81, 8.68, 12.02, 14.04, 11.50, 10.25, 9.40, 9.49, 11.94, 8.93, 12.18, 8.60, 9.21, 11.46, 11.73, 10.82, 9.19, 9.54, 9.05, 10.15, 9.05, 9.16, 9.24, 11.50, 11.00, 11.09, 12.86, 11.35, 10.34, 12.59, 10.26, 9.72, 10.34, 10.86, 12.39, 10.09, 10.70, 8.72, 11.70, 9.60, 10.60, 10.81, 9.52, 10.48, 9.73, 12.06, 11.13, 9.38, 9.06, 10.20, 10.12, 12.75, 9.98, 12.44, 10.54, 9.38, 9.03, 13.58, 9.87, 9.72, 11.26, 10.19, 11.04, 9.56, 11.12, 9.29, 9.80, 9.29, 10.89, 10.63, 8.77, 11.17, 10.56, 10.04, 10.43, 8.71, 11.09, 12.05, 9.56, 10.64, 11.18, 10.56, 8.73, 10.05, 10.70, 10.89, 9.88, 12.99, 10.23, 10.52, 8.40, 9.57, 10.96, 11.48, 10.50, 11.11, 9.78, 10.18, 8.68, 10.87, 9.69, 10.79, 11.45, 11.67, 10.38, 10.39, 9.06, 11.42, 11.53, 11.03, 9.64, 10.95, 9.48, 9.03, 10.84, 9.74, 9.28, 10.20, 10.19, 10.29, 9.16, 9.38, 9.30, 11.64, 8.19, 9.11, 10.82, 8.30, 11.39, 11.79, 8.75, 9.67, 9.92, 8.82, 10.07, 10.28, 9.48, 8.92, 10.76, 12.15, 11.69, 10.59, 9.57, 11.02, 12.39, 11.98, 9.43, 10.20, 10.66, 9.91, 12.39, 10.37, 12.42, 9.87, 10.22, 10.19, 10.68, 7.70, 10.13, 9.47, 11.03, 9.39, 11.06, 9.82, 9.16, 9.68, 9.91, 10.90, 10.74, 10.52, 9.56, 10.30, 11.98, 9.22, 9.79, 11.01, 10.01, 10.71, 9.70, 9.47, 10.83, 11.28, 10.68, 8.74, 10.68, 10.09, 9.76, 10.25, 9.10, 8.92, 11.37, 10.45, 9.98, 10.69, 11.63, 11.42, 11.75, 10.78, 10.00, 9.64, 11.37, 10.33, 12.29, 10.62, 10.15, 8.43, 11.25, 10.05, 10.69, 9.59, 9.58, 10.10, 10.30, 9.33, 9.21, 9.59, 10.47, 10.00, 11.37, 9.70, 8.58, 10.97, 10.95, 9.54, 10.14, 13.23, 10.04, 11.05, 10.64, 8.64, 10.04, 8.77, 9.99, 10.06, 11.89, 9.91, 8.69, 10.09, 10.33, 10.08, 9.93, 10.35, 11.25, 10.75, 10.93, 7.83, 10.97, 10.18, 10.55, 10.86, 10.92, 12.16, 9.94, 10.15, 10.64, 9.45, 9.59, 9.70, 10.72, 9.33, 8.73, 9.84, 10.70, 11.72, 10.52, 9.10, 11.05, 8.78, 10.40, 10.56, 11.28, 9.54, 11.17, 10.79, 9.77, 8.99, 9.86, 8.94, 10.82, 10.46, 8.68, 10.49, 10.46, 10.22, 10.89, 10.75, 10.82, 9.94, 8.35, 11.50, 10.89, 11.10, 10.21, 8.45, 9.05, 10.31, 7.93, 11.17, 11.25, 9.20, 10.85, 10.53, 11.35, 9.10, 9.00, 9.87, 9.86, 11.44, 9.32, 10.07, 11.02, 10.85, 11.87, 11.83, 8.81, 9.51, 10.38, 12.02, 11.60, 10.22, 8.64, 7.73, 12.13, 10.62, 10.62, 9.68, 9.62, 8.35, 10.39, 10.37, 8.93, 10.73, 10.87, 9.32, 11.15, 10.28, 10.49, 12.93, 9.09, 13.35, 11.29, 11.99, 9.91, 12.30, 10.65, 10.34, 10.16, 10.36, 10.36, 9.26, 10.40, 8.88, 8.85, 12.06, 10.64, 10.79, 10.63, 11.33, 12.55, 10.44, 8.32, 11.08, 10.26, 9.85, 9.81, 10.90, 10.51, 10.71, 9.36, 10.46, 9.32, 9.68, 10.69, 10.45, 9.89, 9.86, 11.28, 9.48, 11.33, 11.64, 10.86, 10.59, 9.33, 10.18, 10.69, 11.79, 11.75, 9.92, 11.37, 10.26, 9.92, 11.41, 11.53, 14.23, 11.70, 9.54, 10.99, 8.74, 8.62, 10.72, 8.63, 9.96, 10.89, 9.83, 10.67, 10.86, 11.37, 9.97, 9.49, 9.57, 10.03, 10.77, 10.95, 9.92, 10.13, 10.21, 9.22, 9.58, 10.31, 11.67, 9.97, 9.85, 9.09, 11.62, 11.37, 9.97, 9.32, 9.63, 10.23, 9.59, 9.17, 10.47, 12.23, 8.12, 8.66, 9.47, 11.88, 11.39, 10.94, 9.19, 9.87, 10.71, 10.08, 9.43, 11.70, 9.15, 9.11, 10.67, 9.81, 9.51, 11.03, 8.47, 9.70, 11.05, 12.68, 9.38, 11.09, 9.43, 11.55, 11.62, 10.06, 9.42, 9.71, 11.14, 8.20, 8.86, 11.99, 8.49, 9.52, 11.94, 9.35, 9.06, 10.81, 10.70, 10.09, 10.65, 11.52, 11.10, 10.43, 10.22, 11.07, 9.51, 9.05, 11.31, 9.65, 10.63, 9.38, 11.19, 12.16, 9.83, 9.97, 8.59, 11.41, 10.06, 10.89, 10.02, 9.38, 9.68, 9.38, 10.25, 12.79, 10.72, 11.10, 9.30, 10.75, 11.86, 9.70, 9.79, 11.04, 9.90, 12.83, 8.87, 10.76, 9.35, 10.93, 10.40, 10.50, 9.49, 8.76, 9.54, 10.14, 11.90, 10.95, 10.73, 11.36, 10.15, 10.76, 9.06, 10.89, 10.12, 9.38, 11.08, 10.11, 10.58, 9.72, 10.85, 10.12, 9.86, 10.41, 9.90, 8.89, 9.88, 10.48, 10.96, 9.18, 10.00, 9.71, 9.41, 11.80, 12.85, 8.51, 9.12, 9.81, 9.75, 11.36, 8.41, 10.94, 10.68, 10.22, 11.77, 9.78, 10.68, 10.33, 9.69, 10.99, 10.05, 9.86, 10.09, 9.33, 9.12, 10.71, 7.31, 6.96, 12.68, 10.48, 8.66, 10.50, 10.61, 10.02, 11.75, 10.96, 11.24, 11.01, 10.52, 7.55, 8.91, 9.91, 10.52, 10.29, 12.57, 9.92, 9.47, 10.83, 10.01, 9.25, 10.26, 10.67, 10.35, 11.17, 11.08, 10.13, 9.45, 9.18, 9.36, 9.12, 9.41, 11.38, 10.96, 9.84, 8.53, 9.83, 10.13, 9.80, 9.96, 9.19, 11.48, 10.57, 9.76, 8.05, 10.14, 11.22, 10.36, 10.42, 10.38, 9.02, 10.62, 10.63, 10.88, 9.78, 9.40, 10.75, 8.56, 9.81, 8.61, 10.07, 10.54, 11.70, 11.55, 10.41, 9.58, 9.55, 9.74, 10.40, 8.77, 9.98, 9.49, 11.21, 9.17, 9.80, 9.85, 9.08, 9.22, 10.01, 11.09, 9.35, 10.78, 9.25, 9.69, 9.07, 9.39, 8.63, 9.23, 9.04, 10.00, 8.97, 9.53, 8.45, 8.22, 16.78, 9.76, 12.14, 9.34, 9.17, 11.26, 10.71, 8.61, 11.34, 11.39, 9.69, 10.84, 10.76, 10.57, 11.37, 8.89, 10.24, 8.91, 9.72, 10.56, 9.20, 11.91, 10.00, 10.61, 11.02, 9.70, 9.58, 9.48, 10.07, 9.30, 8.10, 11.51, 12.17, 9.88, 9.31, 9.00, 10.55, 10.53, 10.80, 10.52, 11.25, 10.43, 9.66, 9.50, 9.03, 11.19, 10.30, 10.79, 10.24, 10.35, 9.95, 9.61, 11.71, 10.52, 9.40, 9.00, 10.47, 9.88, 9.79, 10.29, 9.06, 9.38, 9.95, 9.70, 9.39, 8.56, 10.38, 9.77, 9.32, 9.10, 10.42, 10.92, 11.03, 10.77, 9.91, 9.30, 8.92, 10.99, 9.82, 10.64, 10.64, 9.56, 11.13, 8.87, 10.02, 10.90, 9.14, 9.43, 10.54, 10.79, 10.95, 8.69, 10.59, 11.98, 10.05, 10.02, 10.51, 9.50, 11.80, 10.85, 11.17, 10.41, 10.00, 9.59, 10.23, 11.62, 11.37, 11.81, 12.85, 10.28, 10.17, 10.29, 11.07, 10.54, 10.83, 10.39, 10.66, 10.74, 9.10, 8.74, 10.10, 9.67, 10.96, 10.74, 9.65, 9.98, 10.36, 8.61, 10.51, 9.18, 9.57, 9.66, 11.05, 8.99, 9.50, 8.41, 11.23, 9.93, 9.42, 9.03, 12.66, 9.63, 10.14, 9.64, 11.16, 9.44, 10.11, 10.22, 8.87, 10.75, 10.10, 11.23, 9.75, 11.31, 11.10, 10.27, 8.79, 10.19, 9.20, 11.50, 9.99, 10.98, 8.74, 10.79, 10.55, 10.19, 9.58, 9.28, 11.47, 10.34, 9.80, 10.04, 9.81, 11.67, 9.62, 7.85, 9.82, 7.06, 10.78, 11.09, 8.33, 10.83, 10.23, 10.59, 9.13, 9.58, 9.05, 9.73, 9.34, 10.94, 10.60, 11.99, 8.73, 10.52, 10.73



Only a few solves behind. Not too bad.
This is what I say each day and I watch the pile of solves behind grow quickly...

*New*
number of times: 1977/1977
*best time: 6.96*
worst time: 17.06
best avg5: 8.48 (σ = 0.13)
*best avg12: 9.13 (σ = 0.38)
best avg50: 9.78 (σ = 0.70)
best avg100: 9.93 (σ = 0.73)
*

*Comments*
Been noticing cycles. Of say 20 good solves, then 10 bad etc. Today I had a long good solve cycle of low 9s and mediumish 8s, hence the good avg12 and better avg50.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 3, 2012)

madness


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

4,955 down. Almost half way done!!! 19 days left


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, you're setting a really fast pace. You're actually quite a bit ahead of your goal.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Wow, you're setting a really fast pace. You're actually quite a bit ahead of your goal.


 
Thanks, I am doing about 450 a day, 150 slow solves, 150 medium solves and 150 as fast I can go solves


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2012)

I gave up after 90 solves.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I gave up after 90 solves.


 
Nice, I am actually finding that it is helping my lookahead like crazy. I am almost sub 13 now and i have only been doing it for about a week.


----------



## emolover (Mar 4, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I gave up after 90 solves.


 
Don't worry, I am not much further.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 4, 2012)

I made it to 86. Called it good for a sitting. Shut off my comp. Turned it back on and it lost 30 of the solves I did. So I just wiped my stats. I need to save my times somewhere actually when I for reals start.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 4, 2012)

JyH said:


> @qqwref - I tried importing times in smaller portions, but it won't go past ~2,500. Any ideas?


I don't really have any particularly useful ideas. It seems to work for me (the last times you posted had 2860/2867 solves). Maybe try it in Chrome? I know it's significantly faster with Javascript than, say, Firefox or IE.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 4, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Thanks, I am doing about 450 a day, 150 slow solves, 150 medium solves and 150 as fast I can go solves


 
This is actually an excellent idea. The only thing I'm worried about is it might ruin my average if I do too many slow or as fast as i can go solves.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> This is actually an excellent idea. The only thing I'm worried about is it might ruin my average if I do too many slow or as fast as i can go solves.


 
This 10,000 solves thing isn't about the average for me, it it about improving really quickly. What better time to practice all of the things you have been to lazy to do before then when you are about to do 10,000 solves. This is my chance to break all of my old habits and increase my lookahead, effectiveness and tps all at the same time. I could care less what the average is if I achieve all of those things this month. I hope to have down all of my OLL algs from y2s down pat by the end of this and to be sub 12 if possible.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 4, 2012)

Ah, ah i see. Maybe I'll try starting doing that today to try to boost my improvement... You're right it will stop my laziness...


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ah, ah i see. Maybe I'll try starting doing that today to try to boost my improvement... You're right it will stop my laziness...


 
Ya, I really want to get down all that I have learned/figured out/ Memoed over the past few months because after I have that then I will be pretty well set towards being sub 10. I just need to get up my recognition and tps on the new stuff and I am golden.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 4, 2012)

Lol bump.
How do you people do it? Use scrambles from qqtimer (the real one @www.qqtimer.net), then after say 200 solves copy and paste all your times from the 'times' box, and into qqtImport, then clear the 200 from qqTimer and start over again? Is that right?


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 4, 2012)

DYGH.Tjen said:


> Lol bump.
> How do you people do it? Use scrambles from qqtimer (the real one @www.qqtimer.net), then after say 200 solves copy and paste all your times from the 'times' box, and into qqtImport, then clear the 200 from qqTimer and start over again? Is that right?


 
I use CCT which can hold as many solves as you want and it keeps track of sessions so I just do a new session for each 150 solve group.


----------



## timeless (Mar 7, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Nice, I am actually finding that it is helping my lookahead like crazy. I am almost sub 13 now and i have only been doing it for about a week.


 
what were you at before this marathon?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 7, 2012)

Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21, 11.92, 10.59, 11.83, 9.68, 10.94, 11.79, 10.72, 10.85, 9.20, 10.53, 12.05, 9.75, 9.01, 8.89, 11.28, 10.13, 10.30, 11.84, 10.10, 10.73, 8.08, 9.65, 9.93, 11.04, 10.95, 11.35, 10.59, 11.51, 12.41, 10.45, 11.83, 11.16, 8.69, 11.28, 10.81, 10.01, 10.27, 9.40, 10.62, 10.81, 12.10, 10.58, 10.42, 9.38, 10.14, 11.61, 9.02, 13.51, 10.70, 9.71, 10.81, 10.36, 11.68, 10.30, 10.95, 8.07, 10.41, 11.24, 9.02, 10.94, 8.64, 11.05, 9.94, 8.83, 9.04, 8.83, 10.21, 11.39, 10.44, 10.24, 9.81, 10.33, 12.56, 10.10, 11.73, 10.83, 10.74, 10.40, 11.11, 10.81, 9.86, 10.23, 8.52, 10.03, 10.77, 10.67, 9.24, 9.33, 9.33, 9.18, 9.41, 10.90, 10.25, 10.84, 8.92, 9.01, 11.21, 8.57, 8.27, 9.83, 8.49, 9.86, 11.65, 9.30, 10.95, 11.22, 10.23, 9.35, 9.46, 10.29, 10.40, 10.72, 8.51, 8.60, 8.28, 9.39, 11.06, 9.66, 9.71, 9.96, 10.08, 9.58, 9.77, 8.92, 9.52, 9.46, 10.83, 9.28, 10.32, 10.79, 11.39, 10.76, 10.21, 10.64, 10.25, 10.96, 10.50, 11.72, 8.55, 9.22, 8.82, 9.19, 10.11, 9.70, 11.93, 10.31, 10.17, 9.45, 9.82, 8.69, 9.65, 9.98, 10.79, 11.30, 10.54, 10.97, 11.51, 10.46, 10.46, 11.51, 11.63, 9.38, 10.00, 8.51, 11.62, 9.15, 9.60, 9.27, 11.49, 13.87+, 9.65, 10.91, 9.98, 8.75, 9.88, 8.81, 10.38, 9.53, 9.23, 10.79, 11.10, 10.53, 10.01, 9.45, 12.60, 12.83, 11.18, 9.65, 11.75, 10.54, 9.59, 9.46, 9.95, 8.34, 12.80, 8.77, 11.39, 11.33, 9.94, 9.50, 11.79, 9.66, 9.25, 10.84, 11.36, 8.50, 12.84, 8.33, 8.19, 10.80, 8.56, 8.56, 10.98, 11.55, 8.97, 11.23, 8.99, 11.61+, 9.70, 10.03, 11.51, 8.46, 7.34, 11.52+, 9.44, 10.86, 10.14, 11.67, 10.62, 10.58, 9.43, 8.42, 11.29, 10.59, 9.00, 9.91, 10.55, 9.77, 11.17, 11.83, 11.39, 10.47, 10.97, 9.25, 9.29, 9.38, 9.81, 9.06, 9.85, 10.29, 12.11, 10.02, 10.66, 10.02, 9.57, 9.23, 8.40, 10.08, 12.07, 9.00, 11.07, 9.63, 8.95, 10.75, 11.05, 9.57, 12.31, 10.06, 9.75, 11.51, 9.60, 9.08, 9.16, 9.30, 12.12, 10.34, 10.42, 9.06, 10.40, 9.15, 10.63, 10.39, 10.51, 11.29, 10.48, 9.81, 8.68, 12.02, 14.04, 11.50, 10.25, 9.40, 9.49, 11.94, 8.93, 12.18, 8.60, 9.21, 11.46, 11.73, 10.82, 9.19, 9.54, 9.05, 10.15, 9.05, 9.16, 9.24, 11.50, 11.00, 11.09, 12.86, 11.35, 10.34, 12.59, 10.26, 9.72, 10.34, 10.86, 12.39, 10.09, 10.70, 8.72, 11.70, 9.60, 10.60, 10.81, 9.52, 10.48, 9.73, 12.06, 11.13, 9.38, 9.06, 10.20, 10.12, 12.75, 9.98, 12.44, 10.54, 9.38, 9.03, 13.58, 9.87, 9.72, 11.26, 10.19, 11.04, 9.56, 11.12, 9.29, 9.80, 9.29, 10.89, 10.63, 8.77, 11.17, 10.56, 10.04, 10.43, 8.71, 11.09, 12.05, 9.56, 10.64, 11.18, 10.56, 8.73, 10.05, 10.70, 10.89, 9.88, 12.99, 10.23, 10.52, 8.40, 9.57, 10.96, 11.48, 10.50, 11.11, 9.78, 10.18, 8.68, 10.87, 9.69, 10.79, 11.45, 11.67, 10.38, 10.39, 9.06, 11.42, 11.53, 11.03, 9.64, 10.95, 9.48, 9.03, 10.84, 9.74, 9.28, 10.20, 10.19, 10.29, 9.16, 9.38, 9.30, 11.64, 8.19, 9.11, 10.82, 8.30, 11.39, 11.79, 8.75, 9.67, 9.92, 8.82, 10.07, 10.28, 9.48, 8.92, 10.76, 12.15, 11.69, 10.59, 9.57, 11.02, 12.39, 11.98, 9.43, 10.20, 10.66, 9.91, 12.39, 10.37, 12.42, 9.87, 10.22, 10.19, 10.68, 7.70, 10.13, 9.47, 11.03, 9.39, 11.06, 9.82, 9.16, 9.68, 9.91, 10.90, 10.74, 10.52, 9.56, 10.30, 11.98, 9.22, 9.79, 11.01, 10.01, 10.71, 9.70, 9.47, 10.83, 11.28, 10.68, 8.74, 10.68, 10.09, 9.76, 10.25, 9.10, 8.92, 11.37, 10.45, 9.98, 10.69, 11.63, 11.42, 11.75, 10.78, 10.00, 9.64, 11.37, 10.33, 12.29, 10.62, 10.15, 8.43, 11.25, 10.05, 10.69, 9.59, 9.58, 10.10, 10.30, 9.33, 9.21, 9.59, 10.47, 10.00, 11.37, 9.70, 8.58, 10.97, 10.95, 9.54, 10.14, 13.23, 10.04, 11.05, 10.64, 8.64, 10.04, 8.77, 9.99, 10.06, 11.89, 9.91, 8.69, 10.09, 10.33, 10.08, 9.93, 10.35, 11.25, 10.75, 10.93, 7.83, 10.97, 10.18, 10.55, 10.86, 10.92, 12.16, 9.94, 10.15, 10.64, 9.45, 9.59, 9.70, 10.72, 9.33, 8.73, 9.84, 10.70, 11.72, 10.52, 9.10, 11.05, 8.78, 10.40, 10.56, 11.28, 9.54, 11.17, 10.79, 9.77, 8.99, 9.86, 8.94, 10.82, 10.46, 8.68, 10.49, 10.46, 10.22, 10.89, 10.75, 10.82, 9.94, 8.35, 11.50, 10.89, 11.10, 10.21, 8.45, 9.05, 10.31, 7.93, 11.17, 11.25, 9.20, 10.85, 10.53, 11.35, 9.10, 9.00, 9.87, 9.86, 11.44, 9.32, 10.07, 11.02, 10.85, 11.87, 11.83, 8.81, 9.51, 10.38, 12.02, 11.60, 10.22, 8.64, 7.73, 12.13, 10.62, 10.62, 9.68, 9.62, 8.35, 10.39, 10.37, 8.93, 10.73, 10.87, 9.32, 11.15, 10.28, 10.49, 12.93, 9.09, 13.35, 11.29, 11.99, 9.91, 12.30, 10.65, 10.34, 10.16, 10.36, 10.36, 9.26, 10.40, 8.88, 8.85, 12.06, 10.64, 10.79, 10.63, 11.33, 12.55, 10.44, 8.32, 11.08, 10.26, 9.85, 9.81, 10.90, 10.51, 10.71, 9.36, 10.46, 9.32, 9.68, 10.69, 10.45, 9.89, 9.86, 11.28, 9.48, 11.33, 11.64, 10.86, 10.59, 9.33, 10.18, 10.69, 11.79, 11.75, 9.92, 11.37, 10.26, 9.92, 11.41, 11.53, 14.23, 11.70, 9.54, 10.99, 8.74, 8.62, 10.72, 8.63, 9.96, 10.89, 9.83, 10.67, 10.86, 11.37, 9.97, 9.49, 9.57, 10.03, 10.77, 10.95, 9.92, 10.13, 10.21, 9.22, 9.58, 10.31, 11.67, 9.97, 9.85, 9.09, 11.62, 11.37, 9.97, 9.32, 9.63, 10.23, 9.59, 9.17, 10.47, 12.23, 8.12, 8.66, 9.47, 11.88, 11.39, 10.94, 9.19, 9.87, 10.71, 10.08, 9.43, 11.70, 9.15, 9.11, 10.67, 9.81, 9.51, 11.03, 8.47, 9.70, 11.05, 12.68, 9.38, 11.09, 9.43, 11.55, 11.62, 10.06, 9.42, 9.71, 11.14, 8.20, 8.86, 11.99, 8.49, 9.52, 11.94, 9.35, 9.06, 10.81, 10.70, 10.09, 10.65, 11.52, 11.10, 10.43, 10.22, 11.07, 9.51, 9.05, 11.31, 9.65, 10.63, 9.38, 11.19, 12.16, 9.83, 9.97, 8.59, 11.41, 10.06, 10.89, 10.02, 9.38, 9.68, 9.38, 10.25, 12.79, 10.72, 11.10, 9.30, 10.75, 11.86, 9.70, 9.79, 11.04, 9.90, 12.83, 8.87, 10.76, 9.35, 10.93, 10.40, 10.50, 9.49, 8.76, 9.54, 10.14, 11.90, 10.95, 10.73, 11.36, 10.15, 10.76, 9.06, 10.89, 10.12, 9.38, 11.08, 10.11, 10.58, 9.72, 10.85, 10.12, 9.86, 10.41, 9.90, 8.89, 9.88, 10.48, 10.96, 9.18, 10.00, 9.71, 9.41, 11.80, 12.85, 8.51, 9.12, 9.81, 9.75, 11.36, 8.41, 10.94, 10.68, 10.22, 11.77, 9.78, 10.68, 10.33, 9.69, 10.99, 10.05, 9.86, 10.09, 9.33, 9.12, 10.71, 7.31, 6.96, 12.68, 10.48, 8.66, 10.50, 10.61, 10.02, 11.75, 10.96, 11.24, 11.01, 10.52, 7.55, 8.91, 9.91, 10.52, 10.29, 12.57, 9.92, 9.47, 10.83, 10.01, 9.25, 10.26, 10.67, 10.35, 11.17, 11.08, 10.13, 9.45, 9.18, 9.36, 9.12, 9.41, 11.38, 10.96, 9.84, 8.53, 9.83, 10.13, 9.80, 9.96, 9.19, 11.48, 10.57, 9.76, 8.05, 10.14, 11.22, 10.36, 10.42, 10.38, 9.02, 10.62, 10.63, 10.88, 9.78, 9.40, 10.75, 8.56, 9.81, 8.61, 10.07, 10.54, 11.70, 11.55, 10.41, 9.58, 9.55, 9.74, 10.40, 8.77, 9.98, 9.49, 11.21, 9.17, 9.80, 9.85, 9.08, 9.22, 10.01, 11.09, 9.35, 10.78, 9.25, 9.69, 9.07, 9.39, 8.63, 9.23, 9.04, 10.00, 8.97, 9.53, 8.45, 8.22, 16.78, 9.76, 12.14, 9.34, 9.17, 11.26, 10.71, 8.61, 11.34, 11.39, 9.69, 10.84, 10.76, 10.57, 11.37, 8.89, 10.24, 8.91, 9.72, 10.56, 9.20, 11.91, 10.00, 10.61, 11.02, 9.70, 9.58, 9.48, 10.07, 9.30, 8.10, 11.51, 12.17, 9.88, 9.31, 9.00, 10.55, 10.53, 10.80, 10.52, 11.25, 10.43, 9.66, 9.50, 9.03, 11.19, 10.30, 10.79, 10.24, 10.35, 9.95, 9.61, 11.71, 10.52, 9.40, 9.00, 10.47, 9.88, 9.79, 10.29, 9.06, 9.38, 9.95, 9.70, 9.39, 8.56, 10.38, 9.77, 9.32, 9.10, 10.42, 10.92, 11.03, 10.77, 9.91, 9.30, 8.92, 10.99, 9.82, 10.64, 10.64, 9.56, 11.13, 8.87, 10.02, 10.90, 9.14, 9.43, 10.54, 10.79, 10.95, 8.69, 10.59, 11.98, 10.05, 10.02, 10.51, 9.50, 11.80, 10.85, 11.17, 10.41, 10.00, 9.59, 10.23, 11.62, 11.37, 11.81, 12.85, 10.28, 10.17, 10.29, 11.07, 10.54, 10.83, 10.39, 10.66, 10.74, 9.10, 8.74, 10.10, 9.67, 10.96, 10.74, 9.65, 9.98, 10.36, 8.61, 10.51, 9.18, 9.57, 9.66, 11.05, 8.99, 9.50, 8.41, 11.23, 9.93, 9.42, 9.03, 12.66, 9.63, 10.14, 9.64, 11.16, 9.44, 10.11, 10.22, 8.87, 10.75, 10.10, 11.23, 9.75, 11.31, 11.10, 10.27, 8.79, 10.19, 9.20, 11.50, 9.99, 10.98, 8.74, 10.79, 10.55, 10.19, 9.58, 9.28, 11.47, 10.34, 9.80, 10.04, 9.81, 11.67, 9.62, 7.85, 9.82, 7.06, 10.78, 11.09, 8.33, 10.83, 10.23, 10.59, 9.13, 9.58, 9.05, 9.73, 9.34, 10.94, 10.60, 11.99, 8.73, 10.52, 10.73, 9.78, 9.98, 11.79, 10.98, 9.17, 10.20, 10.33, 9.59, 8.83, 10.19, 9.50, 9.74, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 11.09, 10.53, 10.90, 10.08, 15.74, 12.90, 13.14, 14.98, 15.47, 11.31, 11.73, 11.64, 10.96, 12.97, 13.60, 11.20, 12.00, 14.52, 10.13, 12.00, 13.42, 11.94, 12.82, 13.97, 10.65, 11.17, 10.22, 10.99, 9.62, 13.06, 8.98, 11.26, 10.62, 8.77, 10.45, 12.29, 11.00, 12.16, 11.29, 11.73, 10.89, 9.68, 9.69, 13.65, 12.70, 11.32, 9.66, 12.14, 10.27, 12.06, 9.84, 10.72, 11.04, 10.63, 11.07, 12.56, 10.72, 9.70, 8.46, 10.76, 9.78, 11.04, 10.47, 11.84, 10.33, 10.43, 9.30, 9.27, 10.18, 10.22, 10.38, 9.76, 10.68, 11.92, 11.63, 9.30, 10.95, 11.16, 10.78, 11.72, 10.23, 8.84, 10.19, 10.46, 7.81, 11.48, 10.18, 9.56, 10.22, 8.75, 10.23, 11.89, 9.63, 12.21, 9.88, 11.01, 10.17, 8.77, 9.51, 9.81, 10.67, 10.30, 10.08, 9.11, 11.48, 9.84, 8.88, 9.45, 9.19, 9.90, 9.57, 12.06, 9.79, 9.57, 10.50, 10.42, 10.65, 11.36, 9.29, 7.83, 9.10, 9.36, 10.52, 10.48, 10.00, 10.18, 12.16, 10.24, 10.72, 9.98, 10.71, 10.41, 10.58, 9.61, 10.01, 9.77, 9.73, 9.60, 9.80, 10.93, 10.83, 11.58, 9.03, 8.32, 9.62, 8.44, 11.80, 10.18, 10.17, 12.04, 10.16, 9.93, 11.09, 9.26, 9.55, 9.08, 9.77, 10.91, 9.74, 11.62, 11.04, 11.08, 10.05, 9.24, 9.46, 10.43, 9.46, 10.44, 9.90, 10.41, 11.55, 9.22, 12.42, 9.21, 10.09, 10.79, 8.87, 10.57, 8.50, 9.52, 10.71, 9.33, 10.13, 9.27, 10.32, 9.90, 9.84, 9.68, 11.33, 10.39, 10.49, 11.05, 9.84, 9.46, 10.46, 10.87, 9.48, 9.67, 9.28, 11.88, 9.82, 11.04, 9.68, 8.91, 9.99, 9.67, 10.12, 10.73, 9.34, 11.78, 9.34, 8.33, 8.90, 12.43, 9.75, 10.28, 9.35, 9.48, 7.69, 11.11, 11.44, 9.62, 11.11, 10.39, 10.58, 9.50, 9.94, 9.66, 10.34, 10.46, 10.52, 11.57, 10.16, 9.57, 9.84, 9.47, 11.18, 9.55, 10.81, 10.70, 8.51, 9.20, 10.04, 10.60, 9.44, 9.60, 8.83, 9.60, 10.29, 8.67, 11.23, 9.35, 9.89, 10.58, 9.84, 9.19, 9.92, 8.91, 9.85, 9.60, 9.40, 10.37, 9.81, 11.43, 8.18, 10.95, 9.89, 8.30, 8.79, 11.44, 9.96, 8.96, 9.77, 10.06, 9.91, 8.77, 9.17, 8.56, 8.04, 11.45, 9.38, 8.97, 11.18, 10.84, 9.03, 10.56, 9.63, 9.35, 10.37, 11.07, 9.82, 8.82, 10.58, 11.77, 10.73, 10.22, 10.61, 12.36, 9.09, 10.06, 9.87, 9.01, 8.96, 8.44, 10.98, 9.64, 10.68, 10.40, 9.65, 8.87, 10.06, 7.99, 8.83, 8.78, 8.71, 10.82, 8.79, 10.69, 10.21, 9.62, 9.25, 10.31, 10.10, 10.34, 11.43, 11.16, 10.04, 10.64, 10.05, 10.46, 9.95, 9.01, 10.35, 9.91, 8.94, 11.64, 9.88, 10.55, 11.08, 10.78, 10.38, 8.99, 11.25, 11.24, 10.65, 9.62, 10.10, 9.31, 9.93, 9.85, 10.13, 9.33, 10.02, 11.40, 10.60, 8.32, 10.16, 11.20, 9.59, 11.42, 10.32, 9.71, 8.84, 9.49, 10.21, 9.41, 11.58, 9.32, 12.02, 9.49, 9.86, 9.99, 10.13, 10.17, 9.98, 12.12, 10.05, 10.12, 10.06, 9.98, 10.73, 10.06, 10.68, 11.15, 9.32, 11.12, 9.81, 9.16, 10.51, 11.39, 9.11, 9.72, 10.33, 9.35, 11.16, 10.24, 11.08, 11.22, 8.96, 9.77, 10.06, 9.91, 8.77, 9.17, 8.56, 8.04, 11.45, 9.38, 8.97, 11.18, 10.84, 9.03, 10.56, 9.63, 9.35, 10.37, 11.07, 9.82, 8.82, 10.58, 11.77, 10.73, 10.22, 10.61, 12.36, 9.09, 10.06, 9.87, 9.01, 8.96, 8.44, 10.98, 9.64, 10.68, 10.40, 9.65, 8.87, 10.06, 7.99, 8.83, 8.78, 8.71, 10.82, 8.79, 10.69, 10.21, 9.62, 9.25, 10.31, 10.10, 10.34, 11.43, 11.16, 10.04, 10.64, 10.05, 10.46, 9.95, 9.93, 8.74, 8.75, 10.98, 9.22, 10.51, 9.22, 9.26, 9.88, 10.77, 9.05, 9.50, 8.02, 9.65, 10.20, 10.14, 9.16, 10.35, 10.06, 11.32, 11.64, 9.63, 9.40, 9.91, 9.45, 10.11, 9.63, 9.12, 11.01, 8.43, 9.08, 10.80, 10.11, 10.73, 11.48, 11.95, 10.19, 8.85, 8.55, 11.95, 10.17, 8.49, 10.46, 10.27, 10.02, 12.34, 9.91, 11.15, 10.21, 10.14, 9.92, 9.96, 10.00, 9.97, 10.44, 10.43, 10.64, 10.57, 11.23, 11.08, 11.39, 9.57, 11.10, 10.52, 10.45, 10.01, 9.86, 10.52, 9.76, 8.63, 8.71, 10.41, 10.47, 9.36, 8.10, 11.13, 10.26, 9.76, 9.50, 10.82, 10.07, 10.74, 10.87, 10.37, 9.12, 9.76, 10.67, 11.33, 9.32, 10.01, 9.08, 9.79, 9.77, 9.97, 10.29, 10.00, 10.62, 11.70, 9.77, 11.27, 8.48, 10.54, 9.46, 9.56, 9.52, 11.07, 9.93, 11.85, 8.87, 9.31, 10.08, 9.16, 10.36, 11.44, 9.76, 9.72, 10.09, 10.76, 9.88, 10.03, 8.82, 11.25, 9.98, 10.94, 11.12, 8.86, 12.61+, 10.03, 10.37, 10.69, 8.25, 10.41, 11.95, 11.23, 10.27, 10.85, 11.58, 10.24, 10.23, 10.85, 9.68, 11.27, 10.56, 10.35, 10.66, 9.84, 12.34, 10.65, 9.68, 12.03, 10.63, 9.96, 10.40, 9.88, 10.48, 10.00, 11.22, 10.34, 10.68, 9.15, 11.04, 10.17, 11.65, 9.97, 10.64, 9.97, 10.03, 9.90, 11.31, 10.20, 10.03, 10.30, 10.11, 9.22, 9.44, 9.55, 10.88, 7.27, 10.76, 11.38, 10.39, 10.76, 9.31, 10.02, 11.46, 9.09, 8.36, 9.92, 10.55, 9.81, 9.63, 10.55, 8.49, 8.97, 9.41, 9.75, 10.79, 10.58, 10.77, 9.05, 11.30, 8.36, 10.15, 10.27, 10.68, 10.99, 10.26, 10.10, 10.79, 9.10, 13.28, 9.91, 9.58, 11.09, 8.26, 9.69, 10.29, 10.89, 11.14, 9.35, 9.76, 11.96, 10.55, 9.24, 10.39, 9.39, 9.66, 10.96, 10.15, 10.89, 9.11, 10.27, 11.48, 8.27, 10.18, 9.99, 11.59, 9.98, 10.07, 10.61, 11.31, 9.86, 10.02, 9.36, 11.03, 9.74, 9.49, 9.42, 10.15, 12.21, 8.66, 10.71, 9.00, 10.20, 12.36, 10.37, 8.92, 10.11, 9.48, 10.24, 10.94, 9.70, 8.76, 10.04, 9.28, 9.35, 10.21, 12.11, 10.67, 10.38, 12.76, 9.83, 10.65, 9.83, 9.89, 9.30, 11.14, 9.19, 9.60, 11.86, 10.71, 10.11, 8.11, 7.81, 8.49, 9.74, 8.47, 10.07, 10.35, 9.96, 8.91, 9.15, 10.59, 8.04, 10.29, 9.80, 9.11, 9.47, 9.59, 9.54, 10.77, 10.19, 10.81, 11.42, 10.55, 10.30, 9.57, 9.71, 11.50, 9.75, 10.55, 10.39, 8.62, 10.55, 9.09, 11.60, 10.66, 9.39, 7.87, 11.34, 9.31, 10.16, 10.25, 10.24, 10.65, 10.97, 9.91, 10.38, 9.06, 10.00, 7.35, 11.41, 11.14, 9.66, 11.73, 8.85, 10.80, 8.94, 9.59, 8.93, 9.65, 11.34, 10.18, 10.30, 10.18, 10.36, 10.36, 9.55, 10.83, 9.93, 9.22, 10.01, 9.28, 8.91, 9.81, 10.93, 10.98, 9.88, 12.43, 9.10, 9.25, 11.15, 11.44, 9.67, 10.29, 9.79, 9.88, 10.17, 10.63, 13.53, 9.49, 9.05, 10.47, 10.36, 8.33, 10.23, 8.83, 9.48, 10.02, 12.15, 10.54, 8.56, 9.84, 8.54, 12.03, 9.45, 11.05, 8.84, 8.85, 9.97, 11.06, 10.20, 9.66, 8.56, 9.72, 8.77, 13.85, 8.74, 11.10, 11.06, 9.25, 8.15, 10.60, 9.58, 8.02, 12.30, 8.33, 10.06, 8.67, 11.26, 8.92, 8.45, 10.25, 11.40, 11.54, 11.20, 9.59, 11.80, 9.39, 10.24, 9.47, 10.93, 8.78, 10.56, 10.02, 9.86, 9.32, 11.59, 8.39, 11.00, 9.84, 10.39, 11.03, 11.56, 8.73, 9.97, 10.61, 9.07, 9.05, 11.90, 11.51, 10.20, 9.83, 10.26, 10.33, 10.45, 10.51, 10.38, 11.86, 9.69, 11.30, 9.96, 9.97, 9.93, 9.45, 10.10, 11.55, 10.39, 11.97, 11.14, 10.12, 9.43, 11.00, 11.21, 11.02, 9.77, 10.17, 9.94, 9.81, 10.87, 10.35, 11.05, 10.27, 12.57, 11.85, 10.15, 10.79, 11.00, 9.83, 11.82, 9.96, 10.02, 10.72, 10.35, 10.62, 10.94, 9.71, 10.00, 9.39, 10.76, 12.21, 10.85, 10.66, 10.28, 9.98, 10.13, 10.80, 11.17, 9.85, 11.08, 11.02, 12.39, 11.63, 8.36, 9.91, 10.52, 10.00, 12.17, 10.15, 12.62, 12.90, 9.87, 9.94, 9.90, 10.62, 12.16, 10.15, 10.87, 9.33, 10.20, 10.44, 9.35, 12.33, 9.54, 10.27, 10.84, 9.70, 11.35, 10.95



*number of times: 2979/2979*
best time: 6.96
worst time: 17.06

best avg5: 8.36 (σ = 0.21)
best avg12: 9.13 (σ = 0.38)
best avg50: 9.71 (σ = 0.69)
best avg100: 9.84 (σ = 0.75)

*Comments*
Getting further behind but it's nice to see more low 9 averages.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 8, 2012)

timeless said:


> what were you at before this marathon?


 
High 13's, I had stopped for a bit to study and my times dropped back up to 14's now I am gettign into the 12 second realm and its awesome, sub 9 by the end of the second year!!!


----------



## timeless (Mar 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Here ya go, this should be able to import times and do statistics on them better than qqtimer itself. You can make new times too (with either spacebar or textbox), although you probably wouldn't want to.
> http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/qqtimport.htm
> 
> 5BLD:
> ...


 
is there a way to graph using your timer?


----------



## JyH (Mar 9, 2012)

Spoiler



11.67, 12.80, 15.65, 12.10, 11.26, 13.31, 11.65, 11.72, 13.26, 13.36, 13.62, 11.25, 13.84, 10.01, 12.98, 8.39, 13.56, 16.72, 11.51, 12.58, 12.36, 11.91, 14.77, 15.89, 10.84, 15.55, 12.14, 13.38, 14.13, 12.74, 13.04, 12.00, 12.98, 14.66, 10.45, 14.10+, 13.41, 12.04, 14.17, 16.17, 12.85, 11.43, 12.77, 10.41, 14.73, 15.28, 12.32, 16.26, 12.48, 10.44, 12.49, 11.48, 15.75, 12.36, 13.18, 13.47, 11.17, 13.10, 10.07, 12.77, 12.94, 15.61, 11.89, 11.12, 13.34, 13.13, 14.88, 13.96, 11.64, 13.14, 13.67, 14.15, 11.08, 15.15, 14.51, 10.75, 15.17, 13.62, 11.86, 11.71, 11.93, 14.83, 14.71, 14.65, 11.83, 13.60, 13.49, 11.50, 13.46, 15.69, 12.50, 12.23, 13.02, 14.05, 12.38, 11.70, 11.47, 12.06, 13.93, 15.85, 20.93, 13.32, 11.11, 15.48, 12.11, 11.71, 15.02, 14.15, 10.63, 11.49, 11.26, 12.31, 11.20, 10.91, 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, 14.93, 11.13, 11.23, 16.70, 12.28, 17.29+, 12.58, 11.70, 10.21, 12.63, 12.71, 11.64, 14.46, 12.91, 15.93, 15.05, 14.43, 12.31, 30.21, 14.74, 14.65, 13.53, 11.09, 16.31, 12.35, 14.10, 13.61, 11.94, 13.90, 10.96, 12.50, 12.81, 14.04, 16.36, 15.25, 23.92, 13.06, 9.28, 11.61, 14.22, 12.13, 13.28, 16.47, 12.81, 15.62+, 11.89, 14.62, 16.48, 12.99, 12.75, 13.49, 13.74, 12.92, 11.93, 11.84, 12.73, 14.96, 13.89, 32.95, 11.20, 14.19, 19.24, 12.28, 15.27, 10.06, 12.69, 14.71, 15.95, 10.80, 13.05, 13.63, 12.05, 13.35, 11.67, 11.92, 12.04, 12.45, 12.47, 12.83, 13.36, 13.20, 14.08, 11.49, 10.14, 15.02, 14.28, 10.71, 14.41, 10.23, 13.84, 14.40, 16.46, 12.51, 11.41, 13.75, 11.00, 9.46, 15.85, 16.76, 15.81, 13.74, 13.81, 13.08, 13.58, 14.73, 12.99, 12.87, 14.68, 10.36, 14.32, 11.57, 20.06, 12.79, 14.00, 17.72, 11.75, 13.73, 11.55, 12.37, 13.30, 17.02, 13.60, 12.57, 12.27, 13.10, 13.60, 12.17, 10.29, 13.84, 12.01, 11.06, 11.19, 12.87, 11.87, 14.73, 12.59, 12.07, 14.01, 13.30, 13.86, 13.34, 12.44, 14.16, 11.77, 27.68, 12.90, 13.13, 18.47, 13.37, 11.67, 15.65, 19.63, 17.44, 16.77, 14.12, 13.44, 13.90, 14.68, 13.32, 13.90, 14.69, 14.16, 11.97, 12.02, 16.38, 13.15, 13.20, 14.09, 13.67, 17.15, 12.43, 13.93, 10.97, 13.50, 13.83, 12.81, 12.54, 15.66, 15.91, 13.09, 15.12, 14.54, 13.38, 14.32, 12.65, 11.71, 13.87, 13.90, 13.79, 16.35, 12.89, 15.84, 9.61, 10.97, 16.40, 13.12, 14.73, 15.40, 17.24, 19.18, 13.90, 13.37, 13.84, 15.78, 15.31, 14.22, 12.54, 14.29, 13.76, 11.97, 12.03, 13.93, 14.46, 19.87, 13.48, 14.39, 16.82, 11.64, 15.64, 13.42, 12.17, 13.92, 15.18, 12.09, 12.15, 13.08, 11.79, 10.85, 13.78, 13.32, 13.77, 13.37, 12.82, 13.02, 13.40, 15.17, 14.42, 15.65, 18.30, 12.12, 11.83, 13.83, 12.97, 11.20, 10.58, 11.91, 13.79, 12.63, 13.91, 13.65, 15.26, 15.16, 12.10, 17.64, 13.52, 11.91, 11.61, 12.42, 12.62, 14.96, 16.61, 12.64, 14.09, 13.49, 11.24, 10.76, 12.67, 13.34, 14.77, 12.15, 14.57, 13.62, 11.82, 12.76, 11.52, 14.45, 16.75, 11.87, 12.15, 13.58, 15.20, 13.13, 9.14, 13.33, 13.37, 13.49, 12.64, 11.59, 13.38, 32.39, 12.95, 12.47, 15.23, 15.11, 15.44, 15.74, 22.19, 13.05, 13.20, 11.19, 10.24, 15.00, 10.46, 11.49, 26.18, 15.19, 16.06, 15.89, 13.63, 12.02, 11.85, 15.05, 11.86, 14.44, 15.43, 12.29, 10.67, 15.47, 12.71, 13.94, 13.64, 15.85, 12.26, 13.29, 15.60, 14.64, 10.97, 13.82, 14.93, 14.87, 12.09, 13.53, 10.87, 13.58, 13.38, 12.29, 14.60, 13.07, 14.35, 18.87, 15.31, 12.23, 14.12, 15.18, 16.72, 10.39, 22.26, 14.40, 13.21, 15.83, 15.29, 12.76, 13.72, 13.96, 13.36, 13.03, 15.13, 12.95, 11.05, 13.19, 12.97, 18.26+, 14.93, 12.46, 13.03, 13.90, 12.44, 16.56, 14.20, 11.95, 13.85, 11.57, 13.16, 12.18, 12.60, 15.10, 12.77, 12.19, 15.76, 12.40, 14.77, 14.58, 14.60, 11.56, 10.90, 18.74+, 11.99, 11.83, 12.47, 13.18, 11.19, 10.90, 14.15, 14.48, 16.71+, 11.83, 11.62, 11.20, 12.73, 12.42, 10.77, 15.00, 14.60, 11.92, 11.59, 13.99, 15.06, 20.62, 11.18, 12.57, 12.52, 12.28, 12.57, 11.44, 14.85, 13.78, 9.17, 13.67, 16.25, 15.75, 11.26, 12.09, 16.04, 11.71, 13.68, 16.68, 15.67, 11.07, 14.35, 12.80, 13.67, 12.74, 11.71, 13.41, 17.61, 16.96, 13.38, 12.51, 10.07, 13.10, 11.94, 12.30, 12.85, 15.09, 11.23, 13.11, 10.40, 15.31, 14.92, 15.15, 12.41, 10.96, 15.93, 18.89, 16.29, 13.72, 14.57, 11.03, 11.01, 11.11, 20.63, 14.78, 15.50, 15.55, 11.06, 12.14, 12.79, 13.99, 10.03, 14.49, 14.48, 19.24, 13.95, 16.01, 12.15, 14.79, 12.14, 12.62, 14.17, 13.31, 13.73, 12.89, 12.68, 12.81, 13.85, 15.82, 16.10, 12.07, 11.45, 13.69, 15.87, 13.36, 14.49, 12.86, 12.41, 13.78, 13.04, 11.96, 13.64, 12.79, 16.78, 11.61, 12.67, 14.55, 16.88, 10.86, 16.07, 14.03, 16.84, 15.73, 15.42, 11.89, 15.72, 14.57, 12.96, 11.64, 14.39, 11.50, 12.54, 13.61, 15.76, 11.69, 14.44, 12.55, 14.75, 11.73, 15.18, 11.78, 13.79, 12.91, 15.16, 15.07, 13.06, 11.95, 15.69, 11.50, 14.54, 13.22, 14.27, 14.26, 11.61, 13.70, 12.84, 11.10, 13.28, 14.72, 11.29, 11.73, 12.41, 12.65, 19.36, 14.05, 12.02, 20.06, 13.08, 11.71, 17.30, 12.50, 12.81, 13.14, 13.80, 14.43, 16.69, 15.59, 14.96, 18.07, 15.66, 14.14, 18.88, 13.79, 17.06, 16.91, 13.58, 15.85, 16.82, 16.70, 14.48, 12.59, 13.22, 13.92, 14.36, 16.53, 14.94, 13.22, 12.93, 12.91, 12.71, 16.33, 14.23, 14.39, 12.90, 15.52, 13.91, 16.14, 13.07, 14.25, 17.11, 13.65, 13.01, 14.37, 13.44, 13.78, 14.76, 11.39, 12.85, 14.70, 15.71, 13.18, 15.91, 13.97, 14.36, 16.04, 15.33, 8.52, 13.16, 13.91, 14.12, 13.25, 15.71, 15.11, 10.82, 11.51, 22.23, 12.85, 14.45, 13.68, 14.44, 16.17, 14.48, 13.86, 14.48, 10.08, 11.44, 12.79, 14.47, 13.23, 11.56, 12.58, 13.80, 12.34, 16.20, 13.02, 12.52, 12.29, 14.09, 12.32, 16.11, 12.04, 11.95, 15.13, 12.14, 13.25, 15.22, 13.56, 14.23, 14.08, 15.92, 14.52, 13.95, 14.01, DNF(14.88), 13.92, 16.10, 12.52, 11.07, 12.98, 11.54, 14.76, 14.71, 13.26, 12.42, 10.85, 12.18, 12.28, 15.17, 14.84, 15.10, 12.29, 15.86, 13.99, 15.34, 13.94, 13.66, 12.14, 14.89, 11.17, 13.34, 14.39, 14.67, 16.07, 14.18, 13.42, 18.47, 11.89, 13.99, 15.92, 12.04, 11.73, 13.19, 12.57, 13.35, 12.79, 17.60, 13.94, 12.61, 12.58, 12.89, 13.22, 16.13, 16.03, 17.04+, 12.77, 13.14, 15.79, 12.54, 17.70, 12.56, 13.54, 11.42, 12.48, 11.80, 12.84, 11.39, 11.12, 15.74, 13.07, 12.23, 12.13, 16.41, 11.43, 13.84, 11.94, 14.51, 14.42, 10.64, 13.24, 12.65, 14.53, 20.74, 13.06, 12.09, 12.91, 14.71, 17.69, 13.20, 11.70, 11.77, 14.26, 14.74, 18.16, 10.70, 19.87, 19.07, 12.31, 12.71, 11.17, 12.63, 13.02, 10.76, 10.29, 14.04, 13.49, 14.76, 12.50, 15.48, 11.23, 14.67, 14.99, 16.30, 16.25, 12.54, 11.38, 16.90, 16.87, 13.13, 11.40, 10.89, 13.82, 16.04, 13.15, 11.73, 10.20, 14.62, 13.56, 15.44, 14.92, 12.89, 14.36, 13.39, 14.20, 11.20, 12.39, 13.75, 13.59, 14.29, 10.25, 12.36, 13.00, 13.02, 14.86, 14.34, 12.09, 13.86, 13.45, 16.16+, 11.66, 9.39, 15.87, 15.95, 13.47, 15.45, 13.35, 17.66, 13.16, 17.36, 9.85, 13.55, 19.64, 12.90, 12.64, 10.80, 12.06, 13.14, 18.34, 17.11, 13.74, 12.32, 11.80, 13.44, 14.36, 12.39, 10.46, 13.32, 14.31, 13.49, 14.03, 17.93, 17.78, 14.05, 12.07, 16.08, 14.28, 11.39, 12.63, 16.19, 16.26, 13.05, 15.29, 30.94, 13.64, 13.41, 14.40, 13.61, 12.14, 14.17, 15.58, 11.27, 15.29, 13.09, 12.97, 13.96, 12.31, 13.54, 13.93, 13.78, 16.05, 11.57, 14.22, 13.12, 13.02, 12.71, 13.99, 14.86, 17.00, 11.28, 16.06, 11.97, 11.42, 13.76, 15.26, 13.29, 11.58, 23.46, 12.86, 16.19, 13.00, 14.06, 13.25, 12.16, 13.77, 8.15, 16.37, 15.09, 12.75, 13.19, 16.48, 12.40, 16.24, 11.82, 14.85, DNF(0.06), 13.73, 17.28, 13.78, 16.52, 15.76, 13.23, 15.55, 13.26, 17.57, 15.48, 13.06, 15.36, 12.88, 13.86, 14.70, 13.76, 14.11, 15.33, 14.12, 11.75, 12.52, 12.53, 17.67, 12.76, 13.75, 11.43, 14.65, 13.83, 13.82, 14.49, 20.83, 12.14, 12.62, 12.62, 13.80, 13.23, 14.19, 17.57, 12.31, 15.75, 18.56, 16.62, 11.69, 11.23, 14.82, 14.28, 13.22, 14.39, 16.11, 11.92, 13.40, 15.21, 10.62, 17.95+, 16.04, 13.89, 13.22, 14.18, 15.14, 12.92, 14.68, 12.97, 13.19, 15.54, 13.44, 11.57, 15.21, 14.06, 15.72, DNF(13.84), 14.56, 17.94, 21.33, 13.12, 15.26, 13.61, 15.02, 13.77, 16.16, 13.66, 14.46, 12.23, 17.48, 14.46, 13.98, 12.89, 19.15, 14.60, 15.76, 15.43, 13.98, 12.58, 14.21, 11.71, 13.05, 13.74, 13.33, 13.30, 12.03, 13.54, 14.04, 14.08, 12.68, 15.53, 14.80, 12.46, 10.99, 18.68, 13.63, 12.90, 13.58, 15.38, 17.27, 12.51, 14.82, 17.85, 11.60, 12.73, 11.77, 18.91, 18.96, 15.36, 13.60, 14.50, 14.27, 13.91, 13.87, 12.57, 12.05, 14.90, 15.53, 13.73, 13.80, 12.43, 20.88, 14.68, 13.42, 15.16, 12.97, 15.13, 10.16, 13.11, 15.54, 14.85, 12.74, 16.34, 15.64, 15.99, 15.83, 17.06, 13.44, 11.87, 12.80, 17.20, 15.03, 15.74, 15.02, 15.26, 13.51, 10.78, 15.42, 13.86, 14.27, 12.58, 13.55, 14.18, 12.83, 28.25, 13.35, 13.05, 14.24, 12.76, 12.77, 12.63, 13.45, 12.39, 15.56, 14.60, 16.00, 14.63, 12.75, 18.05, 12.10, 12.34, 16.50, 13.39, 17.03, 13.24, 14.26, 15.94, 14.31, 15.22, 13.77, 15.12, 13.09, 1:16.12, 13.27, 19.50, 14.96, 14.33, 16.55, 14.12, 15.04, 11.82, 16.76, 14.99, 12.69, 14.13, 13.66, 18.30, 29.36, 12.80, 13.62, 16.42, 11.64, 12.14, 13.68, 13.68, 17.16, 17.52, 13.44, 12.69, 12.32, 12.65, 17.28, 11.42, 13.89, 12.58, 12.56, 10.43, 13.94, 13.36, 12.94, 14.67, 11.14, 16.10, 11.64, 13.42, 11.52, 15.05, 19.29, 15.22, 53.10, 15.06, 14.32, 18.60, 14.79, 17.70, 11.27, 17.22, 18.71, 13.65, 16.55, 14.10, 18.03, 13.15, 14.26, 1:06.17, 11.52, 16.33, 13.96, 10.50, 13.46, 16.83, 12.54, 12.87, 16.09, 15.01, 11.99, 14.41, 10.99, 14.90, 14.12, 15.94, 14.74, 19.58, 11.60, 12.60, 11.58, 13.71, 13.98, 12.29, 17.79, 12.59, 14.85, 11.96, 12.78, 12.94, 11.15, 14.30, 16.94, 14.72, 12.96, 13.69, 12.17, 15.21, 13.55, 11.78, 17.87, 17.97, 13.30, 11.63, 13.16, 12.41, 14.13, 14.07, 12.37, 12.71, 14.68, 15.95, 11.20, 11.20, 12.21, 31.61, 14.63, 13.81, 16.37, 12.41, 14.29, 31.53, 15.14, 14.52, 15.08, 13.50, 14.14, 15.00, 11.32, 13.41, 16.05, 16.82, 12.52, 12.87, 17.31, 15.55, 13.79, 16.22, 38.06, 11.21, 14.13, 16.84, 15.13, 14.30, 12.06, 15.98, 23.37, 13.98, 21.75, 10.55, 13.11, 13.01, 15.16, 13.10, 13.50, 17.86, 12.68, 20.07, 11.82, 13.98, 13.67, 12.04, 11.96, 13.67, 14.60, 33.37, 16.66, 15.07, 21.66, 13.36, 15.63, 12.73, 13.44, 10.16, 14.95, 14.38, 22.57, 11.90, 11.99, 13.05, 19.84, 14.19, 12.19, 13.79, 15.82, 15.17, 11.55, 15.76, 12.57, 18.41, 12.24, 12.40, 46.97, 14.91, 12.54, 16.66, 16.12, 14.06, 12.05, 30.51, 35.27, 13.49, 17.44, 13.65, 14.28, 13.46, 12.53, 14.89, 12.74, 12.32, 15.46, 10.80 12.71, 18.60+, 20.46, 13.97, 13.86, 14.47, 18.39, 13.31, 15.45, 13.92, 15.24, 17.05, 13.94, 13.28, 15.31, 11.85, 14.18, 11.95, 13.39, 32.86, 14.28, 14.73, 14.74, 12.27, 14.67, 14.25, 13.33, 14.75, 12.01, 12.28, 16.92, 17.21, 13.42, 32.19, 16.08, DNF(10.34), 13.19, 13.56, 12.60, 15.97, 22.30, 11.58, 12.61, 15.76, 50.39, 16.23, 15.28, 11.56, 14.48, 13.07, 16.52, 13.14, 14.03, 14.23, 14.99, 12.87, 13.97, 16.52, 11.44, 11.30, 10.88, 17.93, 11.98, 16.79, 14.71, 11.43, 16.70, 13.94, 13.30, 12.63, 15.57, 17.01, 8.87, 12.46, 13.98, 12.13, 11.29, 14.35, 14.53, 10.32, 13.88, 11.19, 12.48, 13.67, 16.54, 15.44, 12.62, 12.60, 13.27, 14.12, 12.99, 13.31, 12.19, 12.02, 12.93, 13.49, 10.47, 19.87, 12.56, 12.25, 12.73, 13.05, 13.10, 14.38, 14.57, 12.42, 12.96, 11.42, 16.54, 13.40, 12.64, 19.95, 14.48, 14.09, 15.53, 15.83, 14.70, 14.09, 11.72, 12.47, 16.66, 12.66, 12.97, 14.72, 11.58, 13.91, 13.61, 13.27, 13.14, 12.72, 12.14, 13.91, 13.61, 11.45, 12.41, 13.42, 13.49, 13.70, 11.17, 13.68, 12.90, 14.61, 12.89, 12.07, 12.15, 13.03, 17.30, 15.96, 13.54, 13.30, 13.02, 10.31, 17.34, 12.77, 12.58, 12.78, 10.45, 12.60, 13.82, 13.17, 11.13, 15.58, 13.07, 12.77, 11.45, 13.61, 12.86, 13.14, 12.62, 16.29, 13.44, 14.54, 15.30, 11.34, 15.19, 13.45, 13.64, 11.54, 12.77, 13.19, 11.90, 16.26, 11.51, 13.72, 11.08, 11.40, 11.19, 14.63, 11.53, 13.59, 15.70, 14.76, 16.33, 14.55, 12.70, 14.65, 22.35, 12.76, 14.41, 14.77, 12.12, 14.10, 12.48, 15.60, 14.76, 14.83, 9.65, 10.30, 14.23, 13.77, 11.09, 11.91, 13.75, 17.95, 15.95, 12.86, 21.37, 13.61, 13.81, 12.37, 12.45, 14.77, 14.13, 14.18, 11.62, 15.18, 12.48, 11.94, 12.80, 20.30, 16.35, 16.47, 19.80, 14.11, 12.06, 12.62, 14.09, 13.65, 14.27, 14.01, 16.87, 14.92, 20.40, 13.67, 22.02, 13.76, 14.89, 13.69, 13.06, 12.20, 13.30, 11.39, 11.73, 13.14, 12.19, 12.55, 13.57, 12.14, 12.90, 14.93, 14.62, 18.09, 14.01, 12.48, 45.93, 10.80, 14.27, 15.27, 12.68, 13.73, 12.94, 12.67, 12.49, 12.15, 12.06, 17.03, 14.95, 14.15, 14.90, 20.46, 15.68, 17.29, 13.84, 12.58, 11.74, 32.66, 14.03, 12.37, 12.75, 14.75, 16.75, 12.02, 16.04, 27.26, 13.80, 17.77, 13.92, 11.51, 12.27, 13.76, 13.67, 13.94, 15.65, 13.71, 13.02, 12.02, 20.35, 29.18, 19.10, 14.49, 13.97, 14.54, 12.33, 16.42, 13.27, 12.97, 13.28, 12.04, 11.64, 12.67, 13.37, 12.55, 12.48, 12.02, 13.23, 15.06, 13.95, 12.72, 12.85, 13.50, 15.38, 13.52, 11.72, 11.80, 35.26, 18.94, 14.42, 16.26, 23.88, 19.62, 18.74, 15.03, 18.58, 15.11, 11.81, 16.42, 16.52, 15.55, 13.83, 13.75 1:16.53, 13.14, 18.18, 13.23, 17.23, 12.67, 15.27, 15.45, 11.51, 15.63, 17.14, 13.08, 19.24, 13.88, 13.30, 12.20, 12.94, 14.44, 13.18, 13.34, 13.66, 11.67, 12.30, 14.77, 14.20, 15.39, 11.63, 11.52, 13.50, 12.37, 13.20, 15.62, 14.64, 11.43, 12.57, 14.65, 11.32, 11.95, 13.21, 14.74, 14.82, 12.69, 15.85, 10.77, 12.53, 13.76, 13.49, 16.26+, 15.01, 13.18, 12.19, 13.89, 11.53, 12.93, 12.08, 10.05, 15.12, 18.05, 14.30, 13.61, 11.53, 12.89, 46.26, 13.47, 10.80, 11.83, 15.48, 13.25, 12.30, 15.64, 13.79, 12.81, 13.16, 10.95, 13.76, 12.53, 18.73, 11.70, 12.41, 14.64, 13.81, 15.75, 15.63, 10.69, 12.97, 12.24, 13.25, 13.75, 14.06, 12.51, 13.45, 43.61, 16.20, 14.13, 14.97, 14.83, 14.27, 15.05, 15.98, 11.90, 17.48, 14.05, 19.95, 14.62, 14.36, 14.78, 12.94, 12.69, 16.09, 13.84, 15.46, 12.74, 14.72, 12.21, 11.51, 15.97, 14.76, 11.58, 13.58, 14.64, 15.79, 15.32, 15.93, 12.63, 13.94, 14.91, 11.66, 11.70, 14.32, 14.46, 12.23, 16.84, 12.44, 12.35, 12.41, 13.45, 13.66, 14.89, 12.97, 24.78, 13.94, 13.18, 15.87, 11.30, 13.01, 11.73, 13.19, 12.94, 12.44, 13.42, 13.99, 11.64, 17.65, 11.58, 16.21, 12.63, 13.77, 14.46, 12.30, 54.55, 12.50, 16.91, 12.33, 13.55, 11.41, 13.52, 10.99, 15.15, 13.03, 13.69, 14.26, 14.04, 14.24, 50.59, 12.40, 12.23, 10.87, 15.30, 12.50, 11.68, 13.22, 32.99, 11.63, 15.30, 12.21, 12.85, 12.10, 16.30, 14.37, 12.99, 11.88, 20.16, 14.31, 14.57, 15.67, 13.55, 12.68, 11.67, 18.08, 13.56, 11.03, 12.71, 15.27, 13.66, 14.06, 12.08, 12.63, 12.47, 15.24, 13.01, 12.03, 22.01, 16.16, 17.24, 10.87, 18.27, 14.66, 10.67, 15.09, 13.32, 12.95, 12.17, 14.79, 13.83, 14.04, 12.73, 15.04, 15.52, 13.00, 14.22, 16.49, 14.17, 21.88, 12.43, 12.64, 13.95, 13.03, 12.71, 11.75, 15.88, 13.45, 14.83, 12.77, 14.07, 14.03, 11.80, 15.03, 12.53, 13.98, 16.20+, 13.15, 12.48, DNF(1:53.54), 17.76, 30.72, 13.35, 14.27, 17.18, 11.70, 14.17, 11.21, 11.49, 9.41, 13.48, 10.94, 14.19, 14.34, 20.68, 10.77, 15.64, 42.25, 14.23, 13.57, 13.34, 15.23, 39.95, 14.57, 14.10, 14.46, 23.45, 16.90, 13.08, 16.86, 14.90, 47.82, 11.98, 16.93, 13.79, 12.20, 15.66, 13.08, 17.36, 13.60, 16.44, 15.11, 13.27, 43.71, 40.62, 26.20, 15.55, 13.81, 13.32, 14.07, 12.20, 18.34, 12.73, 12.30, 17.80, 13.72, 13.79, 13.86, 11.95, 12.95, 14.61, 16.77, 16.14, 13.09, 11.96, 12.38, 19.53, 11.20, 13.15, 10.24, 10.79, 12.24, 11.62, 9.95, 16.64, 15.80, 13.87, 12.94, 13.87, 10.51, 12.51, 12.60, 13.95, 16.29, 12.52, 14.14, 14.04, 14.96, 13.34, 11.21, 18.74, 13.37, 9.80, 12.35, 12.93, 16.47, 11.15, 8.66, 10.82, 11.07, 14.78, 20.56, 14.13, 15.31, 13.10, 17.58, 15.93, 14.20, 11.46, 16.94, 13.60, 12.65, 13.25, 11.49, 11.42, 15.04, 14.30, 15.20, 11.52, 12.51, 12.21, 13.23, 12.38, 14.89, 13.80, 12.89, 17.19, 13.09, 15.53, 13.55, 20.72, 13.41, 13.79, 13.05, 16.57, 17.73, 17.29, 12.23, 20.09, 15.65, 16.44+, 14.24, 12.51, 12.92, 13.29, 12.65, 12.69 19.68, 15.82, 19.90, 15.66, 17.65, 16.69, 18.45, 13.91, 16.83, 20.19, 11.97, 15.03, 15.63, 15.91, 13.37, 13.53, 15.80, 10.94, 14.59, 11.70, 12.27, 13.14, 16.88, 14.03, 16.70, 13.10+, 17.71, 15.82+, 12.20, 12.09, 13.52, 11.94, 13.60, 12.83, 12.41, 12.27, 15.86, 12.58, 14.70, 16.26, 19.58, 16.06, 13.73, 15.58, 13.79, 12.59, 15.23, 11.20, 19.22, 13.18, 11.62, 15.10, 14.16, 10.85, 16.29, 11.55, 12.08, 12.72, 12.90, 12.25, 12.25, 13.02, 14.27, 23.99, 14.58, 13.01, 13.29, 10.30, 13.05, 12.46, 11.59, 14.29, 11.67, 11.21, 12.34, 15.81, 15.14, 10.30, 13.76, 13.24, 13.56, 12.14, 11.14, 13.67, 15.05, 16.44, 12.28, 16.81, 11.47, 14.57, 12.54, 12.61, 12.06, 13.53, 12.76, 13.13, 13.37, 13.18, 13.33, 13.50, 9.30, 10.17, 15.16, 13.69, 11.65, 13.02, 11.75, 14.37, 10.45, 10.75, 14.30, 13.23, 16.22, 12.38, 15.30, 15.07, 17.21, 13.29, 12.33, 18.78, 20.19, 16.10, 13.61, 13.04, 10.66, 12.44, 13.80, 11.97, 16.38, 24.95, 11.21, 13.11, 16.08, 16.61, 14.39, 12.33, 12.50, 12.57, 16.09, 11.74, 14.65, 12.94, 12.87, 12.70, 14.24, 12.31, 16.93, 9.67, 12.46, 12.59, 12.73, 12.88, 10.69, 16.00, 14.60, 14.08, 15.28, 13.25, 12.93, 18.81, 15.17, 15.72, 14.54, 14.97, 13.52, 12.70, 11.83, 12.16, 15.11, 18.47, 15.44, 14.07, 12.83, 12.24, 11.96, 11.29, 12.88, 15.14, 17.43, 14.19, 13.20, 13.04, 12.99, 11.14, 12.46, 13.10, 17.58 15.69, 17.70, 13.07, 14.94, 15.73, 11.50, 13.59, 13.40, 14.51, 13.68, 15.17, 13.92, 16.16, 13.16, 12.19, 13.45, 14.31, 16.10, 12.00, 18.01, 15.26, 14.13, 15.47, 12.67, 18.28, 11.87, 12.92, 11.47, 13.24, 15.34, 13.07, 14.87, 17.05, 13.37, 17.20+, 10.87, 12.04, 14.51, 13.28, 12.48, 16.31, 12.90, 15.57, 14.16, 11.15, 15.35, 14.46, 14.26, 12.17, 15.03, 11.23, 11.97, 13.21, 12.61, 13.67, 19.15, 18.49, 10.95, 16.72+, 15.18, 15.24, 15.43, 10.58, 16.68, 15.59, 13.82, 9.47, 10.27, 12.68, 11.14, 13.99, 13.14, 11.48, 13.53, 15.43, 13.55, 15.61, 12.42, 14.13, 11.57, 13.63, 14.62, 12.84, 10.56, 16.46, 13.38, 13.36, 12.93, 12.58, 14.29, 11.70, 13.36, 13.28, 12.85, 15.04, 12.42, 12.80, 10.28, 16.24, 13.96, 10.85, 14.05, 12.41, 19.19, 14.21, 15.34, 13.95, 10.88, 11.04, 13.92, 16.46, 11.66, 15.62, 13.60, 13.83, 18.87, 13.42, 14.55, 16.65, 15.57, 13.25, 11.33, 11.05, 13.24, 11.91, 15.77, 15.19, 12.05, 12.98, 10.43, 12.72, 14.04, 13.47, 11.39, 12.04, 12.09, 12.05, 11.62, 11.14, 12.43, 15.55+, 14.45, 14.95, 12.74, 13.05, 13.27, 13.09, 12.17, 13.24, 13.89, 10.67, 11.79, 14.62, 14.03, 15.59, 14.24, 12.39, 12.03, 14.34, 12.19, 10.71, 11.53, 11.45, 11.45, 14.96, 13.23, 12.53, 16.74, 12.46, 12.26, 12.21, 13.60, 13.98, 11.21, 17.76, 10.10, 13.18+, 9.87, 13.46, 19.32, 18.42, 13.09, 11.46, 16.75+, 15.55, 12.42, 14.58, 11.27, 10.38, 11.45, 12.45, 12.90, 14.74, 11.61, 11.24, 13.19, 10.83, 12.93, 15.21, 10.91, 13.57, 12.46, 15.54, 11.34, 10.74, 13.65, 11.58, 13.06, 12.03, 13.54, 12.69, 12.98, 13.82, 13.28, 11.40, 11.07, 13.27, 14.05, 12.64, 9.64, 14.89, 14.22, 8.71, 12.97, 13.90, 14.16, 11.70, 13.27, 14.56, 14.67, 12.78, 9.85, 9.93, 10.60, 14.22, 17.05, 11.84, 12.77, 15.47, 14.73, DNF(12.56), 13.54, 11.39, 11.63, 17.94, 13.43, 13.54, 11.66, 11.84, 13.33, 12.15, 16.81, 12.94, 10.47, 13.99, 13.67, 16.03, 13.20, DNF(13.79), 12.24, 14.53, 12.50, 12.35, 10.24, 12.40, 12.73, 12.10, 13.39, 13.66, 13.28, 14.13, 11.32, 11.91, 11.42, 11.35, 11.65, 14.38, 11.61, 14.26, 11.30, 9.40, 12.63, 13.38, 10.12, 12.79, 14.73, 14.68, 13.79, 12.92, 13.35, 13.62, 12.92, 12.37, 14.19, 15.18, 14.02, 12.15, 17.54, 12.46, 10.17, 12.34, 11.71, 14.25, 15.64, 15.53, 18.19, 13.09, 13.18, 11.23, 15.08+, 12.33, 11.32, 14.47, 18.08, 12.42, 14.12, 14.27, 15.46, 15.64, 12.63, 12.09, 14.36, 15.23, 10.93, 13.85, 11.38, 17.81, 18.52, 15.69, 11.76, 14.38, 12.79, 9.65, 17.09, 13.16, 14.14, 12.61, 14.43, 13.18, 14.05, 12.85, 12.27, 13.82, 13.05, 16.70, 11.18, 12.08, 14.01, 14.45, 14.88, 14.08, 8.79, 11.89, 12.00, 14.37, 14.56, 12.62, 13.12, 13.70, 14.25, 12.75, 12.72, 12.61, 12.65, 11.18, 13.99, 13.02, 13.29, 13.65, 12.19, 12.12, 11.51+, 14.06, 13.04, 17.36, 13.91, 11.06, 16.24, 17.79, 13.07, 12.18, 16.83, 13.27, 18.02, 10.99, 14.58, 12.24, 13.16, 15.93, 15.61, 16.73, 16.90, 10.72, 12.84, 14.42, 13.00, 14.24, 13.57, 13.07, 12.80, 15.17, 13.00, 12.09, 10.54, 12.96, 12.18, 11.36, 15.69, 13.30, 13.29, 14.98, 12.76, 12.61, 16.02, 13.21, 11.87, 15.06, 16.97, 15.09, 15.76, 13.22, 13.21, 16.93, 11.15, 14.01, 13.32, 13.99, 12.06, 14.09, 14.37, 18.17, 14.02, 13.60, 13.24, 16.92, 12.06, 11.92, 12.38, 17.52, 14.35, 32.78, 15.04, 16.42, 13.88, 13.90, 13.87, 13.09, 13.75, 15.59, 11.62, 14.45, 12.44, 11.92, 14.38, 13.44, 10.72, 25.67, 11.31, 13.98, 13.77, 16.84, 13.62, 15.58, 14.19, 13.51, 13.10, 15.54, 13.57, 12.40, 13.97, 13.15, 12.28, 13.57, 14.00, 13.65, 11.57, 12.64, 13.05, 16.01, 14.06, 11.63, 15.52, 12.71, 14.82, 13.76, 12.90, 12.25, 14.31, 16.15, 12.98, 19.18, 13.38, 12.13, 11.58, 12.58, 13.32, 12.26, 15.12, 12.23, 15.43 14.06, 14.10, 11.59, 14.16, 16.90, 14.94, 12.17, 15.34, 13.48, 10.81, 18.76, 17.35, 12.99, 12.41, 22.33, 15.58, 13.43, 11.66, 10.66, 12.21, 11.86, 11.18, 11.70, 19.44, 14.26, 14.49, 12.26, 13.38, 13.77, 13.63, 18.21, 13.54, 13.20, 13.13, 11.64, 15.39, 13.52, 15.46, 12.79, 14.74, 12.10, 20.81, 11.55, 12.72, 16.30, 11.62, 11.40, 10.76, 16.96, 13.83, 13.66, 12.53, 12.52, 14.30, 16.18, 12.98, 13.93, 12.32, 11.91, 12.38, 12.61, 13.35, 12.70, 12.29, 11.69, 14.38, 16.52, 13.28, 13.12, 12.50, 13.36, 11.05, 14.24, 12.15, 14.21, 10.58, 12.97, 11.77, 10.86, 13.18, 14.69, 12.41, 14.00, 15.78, 11.36, 11.73, 10.13, 11.54, 11.96, 11.82, 13.14, 11.70, 10.90, 15.41, 13.43, 12.48, 11.47, 13.89, 15.08, 10.36, 12.76, 12.49, 13.60, 22.70, 25.56, 13.73, 13.60, 17.11, 11.48, 15.01, 12.24, 11.76, 12.25, 11.22, 13.48, 18.99, 12.82, 12.76, 11.52, 11.85, 15.63, 14.97, 12.23, 14.35, 11.50, 12.56, 10.45, 14.60, 12.53, 14.01, 13.46, 14.22, 18.35, 12.67, 17.88, 11.39, 11.99, 15.46, 11.88, 17.08, 12.62, 9.81, 12.67, 12.48, 12.40, 12.78, 11.23, 15.29, 12.59, 14.57, 13.44, 10.34, DNF(17.61), 11.47, 13.28, 11.74, 18.54, 19.72, 16.38, 14.77, 11.87, 15.98, 16.55, 15.84, 14.31, 12.72, 12.64, 12.16, 12.99, 14.70, 14.64, 14.35, 10.21, 12.41, 11.76, 12.88, 14.23, 15.33, 13.34, 14.95, 12.75, 14.06, 19.46, 13.72, 15.44, 13.79, 13.69, 13.39, 16.35, 12.29, 14.10, 11.59, 12.76, 11.19, 12.07, 12.18, 16.54, 14.06, 13.83, 16.24, 15.61, 14.24, 11.88, 16.82, 12.04, 11.71, 13.86, 15.23, DNF(11.35), 11.55, 12.09, 13.73, 14.46, 14.75, 13.96, 12.59, 15.28, 11.27, 13.15, 12.91, 9.30, 12.13, 14.97, 16.75, 11.40, 13.51, 13.40, 13.60, 16.85, 13.53, 9.72, 16.52, 12.04, 14.93, 13.06, 11.23, 14.10, 10.48, 14.45, 12.20, 14.57, 14.26, 15.10, 14.00, 13.51, 13.60+, 15.55, 15.18, 12.31, 17.40, 16.08, 15.02, 12.66, 18.18, 12.29, 11.16, 16.91, 13.55, 12.35, 11.78, 18.88, 11.66, 11.59, 12.23, 12.47, 14.05, 15.12, 13.87, 16.16, 16.49, 23.30, 12.64, 13.34, 19.67, 15.15, 16.08, 15.07, 12.85, 15.84, 11.87, 13.41, 11.85, 15.52, 14.06, 12.94, 14.66, 12.26, 15.91, 12.98, 12.26, 20.00, 16.01, 14.97, 12.33, 12.01, 19.69, 12.89, 11.55, 13.19, 11.57, 13.42, 12.28, 15.45, 12.97, 11.48, 12.21, 11.99, 13.55, 12.63, 15.54, 15.13, 12.32, 14.00, 14.65, 18.03, 10.46, 14.62, 13.55, 14.02, 12.90, 10.56, 16.98, 12.93, 13.50, 15.27, 13.02, 15.47, 17.89, 11.83, 11.96, 11.28, 15.82, 13.79, 14.10, 12.79, 17.23, 13.97, 15.26, 14.39, 14.64, 12.94, 13.83, 11.13, 12.28, 13.98, 14.11, 11.72, 12.08, 14.09+, 13.32, 12.48, 15.92, 14.70, 10.87, 16.06, 13.78, 15.15, 13.54, 13.56, 12.94, 12.12, 13.52, 15.50, 11.47, 13.59, 12.80, 10.71, 10.34, 12.41, 13.40, 12.32, 12.38, 13.64, 15.10, 16.73, 13.97, 11.70, 18.24, 13.64, 17.39, 21.43, 14.98, 13.52, 18.16, 13.60, 13.76, 14.81, 13.49, 14.29, 14.64, 11.94, 12.80, 12.98, 13.26, 30.76, 16.47, 11.82, 12.98, 14.44, 13.34, 13.21, 16.34, 10.99, 12.62, 13.35, 12.77, 13.77, 16.94, 14.60, 12.81, 14.03, 15.25, 13.49, 14.82, 15.22, 13.43, 17.11, 11.91, 19.17, 18.14, 12.92, 14.97, 15.17, 13.03, 12.83, 13.68, 16.33, 13.35, 16.24, 11.50, 13.00, 12.97, 10.80, 14.08, 13.25, 13.76, 12.20, 13.96, 19.85, 15.60+, 13.15, 15.07, 16.04, 14.18, 13.47, 14.12, 12.68, 14.18, 14.17, 12.48, 14.09, 13.77, 13.13, 11.76, 12.49, 16.18, 12.90, 10.99, 11.53, 13.24, 12.69, 12.13, 16.08, 14.82, 15.94+, 13.53, 13.72, 15.70, 13.83, 12.32, 16.86, 14.11, 12.30, 16.94, 13.68, 14.43, 10.58, 15.95, 12.65, 14.51, 19.11, 13.17, 14.70, 16.50, 11.44, 14.08, 17.69, 16.30, 15.85, 13.89, 12.75, 12.78, 13.57, 15.08, 13.10, 17.95, 13.82, 9.06, 15.79, 14.41 14.40, 17.28, 14.46, 16.32, 14.32, 13.10, 13.76, 12.04, 13.49, 14.34, 10.19, 17.43, 13.89, 10.97, 11.88, 11.65, 15.66, 13.30, 14.48, 15.46, 16.21, 14.17, 13.58, 12.29, 12.52, 12.94, 14.52, 13.45, 18.74, 11.69, 13.52, 15.90, 15.87, 14.02, 13.34, 13.25, 13.31, 12.08, 11.56, 15.98, 15.17, 12.12, 16.54, 15.16, 12.34, 12.20, 12.39, 12.04, 13.37, 12.94, 13.17, 10.82, 10.84, 15.64+, 11.02, 12.78, 11.63, 11.86, 12.58, 13.10, 14.85, 14.64, 15.03, 10.96, 18.39, 11.24, 14.14, 12.15, 12.93, 28.03, 13.50, 13.26, 12.33, 12.89, 15.11, 13.07, 12.47, 19.08, 17.79+, 15.33, 13.09, 10.85, 18.09, 14.08, 13.91, 12.84, 12.40, 15.12, 11.54, 14.79, 12.60, 12.16, 13.07, 11.41, 13.50, 17.55, 12.71, 13.16, 14.06, 14.32, 13.09, 14.84+, 13.17, 12.05, 15.94, 15.26+, 13.48, 12.84, 13.47, 13.87, 12.11, 13.41, 12.94, 12.29, 15.55, 14.89, 14.57, 14.30, 14.46, 13.31, 16.76, 13.98, 13.68, 14.25, 14.64, 12.79, 11.58, 11.77, 14.18, 12.94, 18.90, 13.35, 16.93, 13.40, 13.02, 11.77, 15.23+, 9.44, 17.09, 12.56, 14.86, 11.65, 16.24, 14.69, 13.82, 13.60, 12.78, 10.84, 12.72, 12.45, 14.12, 14.68, 11.28, 13.13, 12.51, 14.05, 15.01, 11.81, 16.59, 14.26, 10.44, 15.85, 12.99, 12.67, 14.09, 10.36, 12.02, 13.08, 12.70, 12.32, 13.36, 10.72, 13.65, 18.55, 10.36, 16.75, 11.52, 17.54, 12.14, 21.86, 15.03, 14.18, 12.83, 14.07, 13.70, 12.09, 12.10, 15.45, 11.80, 14.25, 11.63, 11.33, 14.11, 15.33, 11.06, 14.16, 17.61, 11.67, 13.04, 13.82, 17.64, 20.20, 12.65, 15.88, 11.89, 17.22, 12.44, 13.80, 15.67, 10.99, 18.08, 13.37, 17.32, 13.27, 14.76, 13.56, 14.41, 11.21, 15.27, 14.27, 14.52, 12.62, 12.04, 16.03, 13.75, 15.00, 14.48, 13.25, 12.45, 12.50, 14.62, 13.08, 14.65, 11.78, 12.30, 11.92, 16.19, 15.19, 13.34, 12.54, 13.70, 17.89, 10.98, 12.50, 11.63, 15.01, 13.17, 13.44, 13.68, 12.05, 11.92, 10.76, 13.00, 12.74, 16.06, 14.52, 13.80, 13.16, 12.89, 15.34, 13.38, 15.11, 14.23, 15.46, 13.45, 16.64, 11.83, 13.58, 16.02, 14.52, 13.71, 12.81, 14.12, 14.36, 14.22, 16.38, 10.52, 11.24, 14.27, 16.11, 10.66, 16.69, 14.86, 25.53, 13.53, 17.29, 15.72, 16.15, 16.21, 13.19, 15.36, 16.38, 16.29, 57.37, 14.68, 17.72, 11.60, 14.59, 12.87, 18.56, 13.82, 15.14, 12.53, 13.31, 14.42, 17.75+, 13.92, 14.49, 14.85, 14.81, 12.69, 13.29, 14.60, 12.30, 13.22, 12.74, 18.05, 10.31, 12.72, 16.26, 13.70, 15.49, 14.34, 16.62, 13.71, 18.45+, 14.72 20.00, 13.00, 15.59, 16.11, 15.05, 13.91, 15.83, 13.09, 17.78, 17.36, 13.29, 15.79, 13.80, 13.54, 12.26, 12.75, 12.86, 13.54, 12.01, 14.64, 11.50, 12.40, 10.84, 13.32, 11.74, 13.79, 18.81, 12.24, 11.74, 14.08, 12.04, 12.58, 15.91, 15.53, 15.23, 17.28, 14.32, 12.34, 16.60, 18.25, 14.81, 15.00, 13.81, 17.17, 15.70, 12.07, 12.53, 12.39, 14.18, 14.01, 11.33, 14.16, 11.56, 14.00+, 12.36, 13.12, 14.19, 13.43, 20.05, 16.21, 14.42, 15.29, 15.18, 11.57, 11.53, 27.26, 11.94, 14.31, 11.65, 14.14, 10.19, 14.69, 13.47, 12.46, 15.49, 12.64, 13.81, 15.26, 17.39, 12.72, 36.94, 20.04, 14.09, 13.91, 13.19, 13.37, 13.30, 12.40, 12.05, 14.67, 12.77, 11.98, 12.01, DNF(12.99), 16.06, 10.97, 16.67, 13.10, 13.69, 13.46, 15.58, 14.57, 10.01 16.12, 14.62, 13.36, 17.73, 13.45, 12.86, 32.20, 14.09, 13.46, 12.40, 11.91, 11.98, 14.46, 12.29, 15.63, 12.00, 12.38, 11.45, 11.55, 11.96, 10.39, 15.88, 11.03, 11.18, 12.62, 12.84, 13.79, 14.42, 14.99, 12.17, 9.62, 11.34, 10.77, 13.17, 12.23, 12.67, 11.87, 12.75, 10.66, 12.14, 12.36, 17.05, 11.14, 10.86, 13.19, 11.61, 13.61, 10.65, 12.60, 12.20, 12.48, 12.66, 13.50, 37.09, 12.35+, 14.00, 11.93, 13.29, 11.62, 12.37, 13.03, 12.06, 13.98, 12.38, 15.48, 13.09, 13.18, 11.92, 12.33, 11.38, 14.52, 15.13, 13.24, 13.85, 13.27, 12.49, 12.01, 11.46, 12.10, 11.52, 12.15, 15.53, 11.45, 15.64, 14.52, 12.39, 12.10, 12.59, 20.68, DNF(38.51), 14.91, 10.68, 20.04, 13.15, 13.99, 15.09, 11.92, 18.07, 13.71, 16.79, 11.33, 15.94, 12.26, 11.39, 11.50, 11.79, 14.07, 10.87, 20.03, 13.98, 11.61, 17.37, 15.38, 13.95, 12.25, 16.32, 17.12, 12.24, 11.21, 17.87, 12.23, 13.91, 27.74, 13.55, 18.54, 16.70, 15.17, 13.99, 12.26, 11.53, 13.18, 10.91, 14.66+, 12.48, 13.11, 14.43, 12.77, 16.66, 11.98, 14.82, 16.20, 13.10, 12.43, 14.42, 12.73, 13.74, 10.19, 10.98, 14.86, 16.08, 15.60, 15.93, 11.76, 11.60, 14.11, 17.11, 11.36, 15.06, 12.34, 12.19, 14.04, 14.50, 14.33, 13.73, 13.87, 12.85, 14.21, 20.89, 14.70, 16.52, 12.56, 13.46, 14.37, 12.88, 12.72, 15.57, 13.14, 11.51, 14.66, 14.16, 14.36, 13.31, 32.45, 15.18, 12.43, 32.99, 11.11, 11.73, 11.98, 11.41, 15.49, 12.32, 10.73, 13.79, 12.54, 13.29, 14.09, 15.60, 17.32, 13.40, 12.49, 10.89, 13.02, 18.29, 14.74, 13.14, 18.49, 12.74, 13.82, 30.58, 16.28, 16.24, 16.19, 11.67, 13.63, 13.76, 11.74, 14.10, 13.43, 14.53, 17.12, 12.18, 31.10, 13.38, 13.63, 16.89, 13.50, 12.47, 15.88, 12.39, 16.29, 16.02, 14.02, 13.08, 16.46, 10.66, 14.05, 13.83, 15.89, 13.42, 15.55, 17.65, 11.29, 17.76, 11.95, 13.77, 12.46, 13.62 12.84, 18.09, 13.29, 12.99, 15.97, 12.87, 12.61, 13.35, 14.00, 13.81, 12.86, 12.47, 11.70, 13.67, 19.54, 13.51, 21.34, 12.67, 10.34, 14.15, 14.71, 11.75, 16.42, 10.43, 15.15, 10.41, 17.86, 12.51, 15.23, 12.37, 18.63, 12.05, 15.23, 13.69, 13.47, 15.13, 12.24, 12.56, 12.83, 13.91, 38.68, 16.14, 12.69, 13.21+, 12.27, 10.71, 11.73, 26.07, 16.20, 17.44, 16.35, 13.72, 13.45, 11.68, 18.59, 12.50, 13.58, 12.63, 16.38, 15.44, 14.61, 13.17, 15.44, 17.79, 12.65, 12.88, 15.00, 12.82, 14.97, 11.69, 12.15, 10.50, 12.95, 12.84, 12.21, 10.68, 11.52, 10.43, 12.40, 12.49, 14.52, 16.95, 12.80, 12.80, 11.99, 12.89, 12.88, 14.05, 11.15, 11.52, 11.50, 12.96, 12.44, 13.02, 13.21, 12.98, 12.47, 12.75, 14.42, 12.08, 12.27, 14.68, 11.93, 12.77, 10.58, 11.93, 11.01, 11.57, 13.92, 14.14, 13.40, 16.08, 11.90, 11.47, 9.81, 15.09, 14.73, 12.86, 13.48, 13.55, 12.47, 15.74, 13.31, 11.23, 10.17, 11.62, 11.89, 14.09, 12.75, 12.02, 14.04, 11.42, 12.17, 13.47, 11.66, 12.12, 13.50, 12.47, 11.62, 11.23, 12.24, 13.22, 12.41, 11.06, 12.97, 13.68, 13.27, 13.96, 12.26, 13.22, 13.41, 14.46, 16.36, 10.53, 12.99, 11.33, 15.55, 14.41, 14.81, 13.29, 13.45, 11.42, 14.17, 11.57, 14.70, 12.92, 15.27, 12.33, 12.08, 14.08, 13.59, 13.19, 15.23, 16.17, 13.18, 12.02, 12.09, 13.28, 9.66, 13.09, 13.68, 16.71, 12.33, 15.53, 16.57, 24.25, 13.58, 11.97, 12.40, 13.98, 12.08, 13.48, 16.96, 13.74, 12.58, 13.08, 14.30, 16.97, 11.86, 14.66, 10.64, 14.17, 13.54, 11.83, 14.44, 13.34, 13.87, 12.22, 11.09, 17.52, 11.51, DNF(13.19), 14.97, 12.42, 11.64, 12.29, 12.50, 11.91, 12.62, 18.10, 15.17, 14.14, 14.71, 13.22, 15.91, 13.77, 13.85, 13.83, 12.21, 12.25, 13.11, 10.76, 15.78, 13.01, 12.22, 28.92, 13.73, 13.41, 12.23, 12.21, 13.69, 13.12, 16.40, 14.75, 17.83, 11.68, 14.21, 15.21, 15.46, 15.94, 13.37, 18.97, 12.26, 12.60, 14.79, 12.99, 13.09, 11.94, 11.31, 14.56, 13.61, 17.37, 13.10, 14.23, 13.18, 17.53, 11.48, 14.09, 10.36, 12.91, 12.93, 13.39, 13.50, 12.59, 11.96, 12.78, 14.41, 13.07, 12.95, 11.52, 11.55, 14.24, 15.70, 12.64, 16.15, 13.26, 12.69, 13.14, 15.73, 19.24, 12.20, 12.94, 11.53, 11.80, 11.52, 11.82, 14.12, 13.85, 11.81, 15.38+, 15.07, 13.55, 16.94, 14.41, 11.76, 14.24, 13.30, 14.25, 13.07, 14.13, 11.73, 12.07, 15.86, 20.01, 11.72, 16.08, 14.75, 13.05, 11.92, 14.83, 12.48, 11.49, 11.43, 12.87, 12.95, 10.64, 14.82, 11.55, 15.37, 11.38, 15.43, 11.03, 9.32 15.07, 17.12, 14.06, 16.28, 15.02, 11.95, 14.30, 15.53, 15.10, 17.99+, 13.26, 17.24, 14.29, 13.30, 15.64, 16.60, 19.21, 16.22, 16.63, 13.41, 13.60, 10.35, 13.54, 12.17, 12.97, 13.83, 13.17, 13.31, 16.66+, 17.87, 15.53, 16.33, 22.97, 13.86, 12.96, 11.14, 18.63, 11.84, 14.70, 16.83, 13.70, 12.24, 13.35, 16.17, 15.86, 15.24, 11.42, 12.57, 13.97, 11.69, 24.43, 12.68, 12.38, 13.83, 13.32, 15.95, 20.85, 12.74, 12.56, 12.95, 13.81, 13.58, 11.30, 13.41, 13.84, 11.39, 11.75, 14.75, 19.58, 11.72, 12.07, 16.41, 13.30, 11.56, 12.06, 16.64, 13.26, 11.61, 8.78, 12.74, 14.70, 13.34, 13.59, 11.39, 14.12, 13.00, 15.85, 12.83, 13.59, 21.51, 16.95, 13.35, 11.59, 11.93, 12.58, 14.22, 13.64, 9.92, 13.31, 16.01, 13.14, 14.46, 12.15, 18.14, 12.12, 11.69, 15.17, 13.47, 17.60, 14.26, 15.60, 19.88, 14.27, 13.47, 14.95, 16.09, 14.39, 15.51, 20.48, 10.46, 13.17, 12.92, 13.09, 16.14, 13.83, 10.59, 15.88, 13.67, 15.35, 16.78, 11.76, 11.79, 12.50, 10.75, 13.01, 10.78, 12.56, 15.60, 15.26, 13.65, 12.12, 13.94, 13.51, 13.02, 12.22, 17.31, 13.68, 14.83, 13.70, 13.74, 13.22, 11.66, 14.04, 11.08, 13.98, 21.72, DNF(11.97), 12.90, 12.53, 16.79, 12.40, 14.04, 10.48, 13.73, 13.30, 15.61, 11.18, 13.45, 17.31, 13.71 17.83+, 14.55, 14.12, 13.95, 18.10, 12.93, 12.64, DNF(14.33) 21.24 13.72, 11.07, 13.74, 19.66, 11.98, 14.28, 14.23, 13.56, 11.11, 13.09, 12.40, 13.30, 12.76, 12.46, 11.17, 14.12, 12.04, 14.91, 12.32, 13.18, 13.97, 13.57, 13.61, 14.30, 14.36, 12.44, 16.02, 14.40, 12.16, 12.20, 13.32, 16.22, 14.61, 17.62, 13.49, 14.00, 11.67, 14.87, 11.33, 14.11, 18.14, 17.39, 15.18, 11.84, 13.73, 13.09, 15.07, 13.73, 12.43, 16.38, 12.83, 9.77, 13.48, 10.60, 13.47, 11.84, 14.97, 11.31, 12.17, 14.42, 11.83, 13.43, 15.14, 12.41, 15.13, 13.98, 14.30, 11.81, 11.58, 11.36, 12.46, 14.47, 12.83, 12.11, 9.89, 13.04, 15.51, 13.98, 7.91, 12.18, 12.81, 12.40, 15.12, 15.32, 12.61, 12.16, 27.72, 12.63, 13.83, 14.13, 12.67, 11.62, 12.80, 13.08, 12.78, 13.88, 15.05, 11.89, 11.48, 20.61, 15.09, 12.19, 23.67, 15.22, 10.14, 14.09, 10.19, 10.81, 13.57, 10.35, 11.62, 11.59, 11.56, 12.75, 11.95, 11.49, 13.94, 13.02, 11.56, 11.87, 13.10, 13.48, 12.92, 11.50, 12.10, 12.80, 19.76, 12.39, 13.75, 14.94, 14.21, 15.56, 16.02, 12.08, 12.77, 14.99, 13.67, 12.12, 14.18, 14.22, 12.73, 12.97, 13.58, 14.38, 13.98, 13.78, 10.90, 17.50, 14.75, 16.30, 11.01, 11.58, 11.09, 11.76, 11.44, 15.01, 10.04, 12.71, 16.24, 13.29, 12.15, 11.47, 17.59, 12.70, 12.22, 19.21, 16.35, 27.93, 11.70, 13.63, 13.04, 13.31, 14.22, 12.71, 10.86, 14.03, 15.99, 13.74, 14.31, 14.78, 14.99, 13.27, 11.81, 11.85, 12.93, 12.56, 12.22, 14.50, 13.32, 15.75, 14.51, 14.69, 13.09, 14.59, 14.10, 14.79, 14.79, 14.40, 14.60, 12.61, 13.42, 14.19, 16.31, 14.88, 14.08, 11.77, 10.53, 11.13, 15.76, 11.80, 15.21, 14.00, 13.56, 14.58, 15.87, 13.67, 12.43, 16.51, 13.35, 9.08, 12.56, 14.14, 13.45, 11.94, 13.12, 20.05, 13.38, 16.32, 17.59, 14.77, 13.63, 10.58, 14.64, 8.93, 15.96, 14.65, 10.88, 11.94, 10.80, 15.07, 13.50, 12.40, 16.19, 12.60, 16.20+, 12.69, 13.42, 11.87, 11.20, 14.99, 12.28, 16.13, 15.12, 14.06, 11.56, 12.51, 15.37, 14.98, 14.27, 14.19, 14.19, 14.77, 14.23, 14.69, 11.12, 15.05, 12.76, 13.09, 14.72, 11.86, 14.29, 15.92, 12.75, 17.82, 12.31, 12.29, 14.59, 16.24, 11.21, 11.65, 14.38, 12.39, 14.70, 13.91, 17.01, 10.54, 13.38, 11.27, 10.42, 13.51, 12.12, 13.53, 11.63, 15.55, 13.89, 12.86, 13.11, 12.20, 13.83, 12.59, 12.33, 16.28, 15.37, 11.02, 14.82, 14.32, 13.54, 15.62, 10.63, 15.70, 10.71, 15.54, 12.47, 11.89, 9.72, 11.19, 11.10, 13.72, 11.47, 14.26, 12.28, 12.79, 12.48, 16.36, 13.64, 14.14, 14.09, 14.65, 12.18, 18.83, 11.79, 13.92, 11.71



7.91 single and 11.59 avg12. 

I have no clue how many solves this is. I did actually miss a day, but I'll make up for it tomorrow.

Oh, and here's a lolscramble: R' L B' D2 U2 R L D' L D L' F' R D R' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D R2 L2


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 9, 2012)

JyH said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice job, are those pb's?


----------



## JyH (Mar 9, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Nice job, are those pb's?


 
The 11.59 avg12 is a PB, and I also tied my 10.93 avg5 PB. The 7.91 single is not my PB (it's 6.78). You can see the reconstruction here.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Mar 9, 2012)

I will be starting the 10000 solves challenge today.
Since I won't be able to cube all day (school - sports etc.) my goal atm is to have atleast 2500 solves at 10 april.

i will be updating the spoiler with my times so far.


Spoiler



23.98, 24.74, 28.04, 21.58, 23.76, 19.82, 23.63, 22.10, 20.38, 20.78, 23.72, 24.21, 24.39, 24.97, 21.51, 23.61, 22.44, 23.57, 29.71, 28.13, 25.47, 23.03, 24.40, 20.18, 21.69, 29.45, 25.42, 24.04, 26.70, 20.96, 24.26, 24.64, 30.72, 24.77, 26.90, 23.57, 23.86, 28.84, 29.91, 22.60, 24.04, 24.23, 29.05, 26.61, 26.30, 24.15, 22.40, 29.96, 21.44, 26.92, 23.04, 26.38, 23.86, 26.17, 24.95, 22.87, 24.43, 21.40, 26.16, 25.67, 27.28, 28.94, 25.88, 27.64, 24.36, 21.66, 29.76, 27.36, 24.00, 20.54, 25.15, 25.81, 23.76, 28.53, 24.40, 24.25, 27.55, 34.85, 27.14, 20.17, 25.39, 22.53, 27.58, 30.11, 26.31, 26.77, 25.21, 28.47, 29.90, 26.09, 27.49, 25.37, 20.84, 22.38, 25.78, 22.11, 23.96, 23.26, 27.71, 32.22, 25.28, 26.00, 22.93, 21.81, 22.64, 21.05, 21.41, 25.99, 19.87, 25.26, 34.07, 27.58, 27.05, 23.45, 29.93, 27.07, 26.15, 23.01, 20.96, 31.85, 26.44, 20.02, 24.20, 17.26, 27.83, 23.80, 29.27, 22.15, 20.99, 28.22, 20.15, 24.21


"a crap ton of solves" here i come!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm starting today  I don't think I'm able to make it but yeah...


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Mar 9, 2012)

JyH said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 number of times: 4876/4890
best time: 7.91
worst time: 1:16.53

current mo3: 12.47 (σ = 1.25)
best mo3: 10.13 (σ = 0.41)

current avg5: 12.63 (σ = 1.13)
best avg5: 10.88 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 13.60 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 11.59 (σ = 1.03)

current avg25: 12.94 (σ = 1.46)
best avg25: 12.14 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 13.16 (σ = 1.50)
best avg50: 12.46 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 13.40 (σ = 1.53)
best avg100: 12.74 (σ = 1.09)

current avg500: 13.61 (σ = 1.58)
best avg500: 13.34 (σ = 1.49)

current avg1000: 13.62 (σ = 1.60)
best avg1000: 13.52 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 13.73 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 14.07


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 10, 2012)

7, 200 down, 12 days left.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2012)

You can do it!


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> You can do it!


 
Ughh, solving is getting really mundane, the only good part of this is that I have mastered all of my U2 algs and improved my f2L by like 2 seconds.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe it's time to stop doing the slow/medium solves and just do minimal-mental-effort speedsolves instead?


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 10, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Maybe it's time to stop doing the slow/medium solves and just do minimal-mental-effort speedsolves instead?


 
Maybe, but I am still improving from this method so I probably just need to suck it up. I think I am just going to start incorporating R-OLL now and that should keep things interesting. Also, I am doing a full month and seeing how far I can get.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey can I start?

9/3/2012 First, 21 solves first 



Spoiler



11.96, 14.66, 12.59, 12.33, 11.36, 10.13, 13.38, 15.53, 13.28, 12.69, 12.59, 14.56, 9.56, 11.47, 13.88, 12.38, 12.53, 11.25, 13.36, 10.91, 11.66



I'll add more solves when It's time


----------



## tx789 (Mar 10, 2012)

this is maddness


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 10, 2012)

You can delete the last one mods 

9/3/2012 First, 21 solves first 
10/3/2012 288



Spoiler



11.96, 14.66, 12.59, 12.33, 11.36, 10.13, 13.38, 15.53, 13.28, 12.69, 12.59, 14.56, 9.56, 11.47, 13.88, 12.38, 12.53, 11.25, 13.36, 10.91, 11.66, 15.44, 14.07, 12.30, 12.96, 14.37, 12.61, 11.67, 12.91, 14.15, 10.04, 15.78, 17.14, 17.03, 11.84, 14.08, 16.69, 13.68, 14.40, 11.91, 11.98, 14.06, 14.06, 12.54, 18.57, 12.75, 14.17, 13.42, 13.90, 12.53, 11.64, 15.21, 11.70, 13.63, 17.78, 15.53, 13.29, 17.04, 12.39, 14.60, 12.56, 14.66, 13.85, 11.56, 15.00, 15.02, 12.12, 15.22, 14.63, 14.95, 11.73, 14.69, 11.40, 11.28, 13.39, 11.66, 12.90, 14.00, 12.11, 13.50, 10.56, 14.22, 12.75, 14.10, 13.69, 14.39, 15.60, 16.48, 12.96, 14.56, 9.81, 14.32, 14.00, 12.87, 13.69, 12.98, 12.67, 11.99, 13.68, 14.52, 14.84, 13.23, 14.33, 13.68, 11.46, 12.48, 12.77, 14.99, 12.92, 13.99, 11.00, 13.51, 12.87, 14.80, 13.04, 13.04, 15.08, 16.16, 14.93, 13.69, 15.32, 12.43, 13.67, 10.66, 13.31, 13.18, 12.99, 12.61, 12.82, 14.43, 15.00, 13.37, 12.98, 12.96, 11.87, 12.33, 15.39, 13.43, 12.78, 12.83, 10.50, 11.51, 11.52, 14.50, 10.31, 14.93, 10.78, 12.19, 11.04, 12.62, 12.07, 10.32, 13.00, 12.03, 9.14, 13.50, 12.53, 13.80, 11.73, 13.33, 16.51, 12.25, 15.41, 11.94, 11.37, 13.63, 11.59, 12.32, 14.13, 15.06, 15.13, 15.13, 13.12, 14.83, 13.85, 12.23, 11.96, 11.03, 14.28, 14.17, 12.73, 11.30, 11.80, 13.59, 13.48, 12.59, 12.57, 12.87, 9.77, 13.26, 11.50, 12.96, 14.37, 13.39, 11.90, 11.67, 12.01, 12.86, 12.05, 15.45, 12.00, 10.68, 11.72, 12.92, 12.53, 10.87, 14.23, 13.26, 13.25, 14.43, 13.96, 11.11, 14.40, 13.96, 12.42, 12.25, 12.66, 13.72, 11.49, 13.35, 13.43, 13.01, 14.02, 11.47, 13.51, 12.37, 12.76, 12.55, 12.48, 11.90, 12.99, 13.42, 11.94, 13.37, 13.24, 12.86, 12.51, 10.43, 13.77, 12.48, 13.39, 11.44, 12.82, 12.59, 13.49, 12.06, 13.39, 13.18, 14.27, 11.77, 13.75, 12.45, 12.96, 13.53, 14.55, 12.34, 11.32, 12.51, 13.49, 13.51, 12.08, 11.76, 12.29, 11.88, 13.56, 13.68, 13.67, 13.70, 14.17, 13.33, 13.15, 14.49, 12.21, 10.90, 10.77, 14.54, 12.93, 11.74, 12.74, 13.42, 11.22, 15.48, 15.01, 12.37, 12.52, 12.31, 11.48, 13.45



Probably I have to do this more than a month 



tx789 said:


> this is maddness



This is Blasphemy!
This is Madness!

This... Is... SPARTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 10, 2012)

Today has been nice. I managed to record a 8.65 avg5 too which is the fastest Roux average on youtube. I've also had constant low 9s! I plan to do another 200 tonight...



Spoiler



10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21, 11.92, 10.59, 11.83, 9.68, 10.94, 11.79, 10.72, 10.85, 9.20, 10.53, 12.05, 9.75, 9.01, 8.89, 11.28, 10.13, 10.30, 11.84, 10.10, 10.73, 8.08, 9.65, 9.93, 11.04, 10.95, 11.35, 10.59, 11.51, 12.41, 10.45, 11.83, 11.16, 8.69, 11.28, 10.81, 10.01, 10.27, 9.40, 10.62, 10.81, 12.10, 10.58, 10.42, 9.38, 10.14, 11.61, 9.02, 13.51, 10.70, 9.71, 10.81, 10.36, 11.68, 10.30, 10.95, 8.07, 10.41, 11.24, 9.02, 10.94, 8.64, 11.05, 9.94, 8.83, 9.04, 8.83, 10.21, 11.39, 10.44, 10.24, 9.81, 10.33, 12.56, 10.10, 11.73, 10.83, 10.74, 10.40, 11.11, 10.81, 9.86, 10.23, 8.52, 10.03, 10.77, 10.67, 9.24, 9.33, 9.33, 9.18, 9.41, 10.90, 10.25, 10.84, 8.92, 9.01, 11.21, 8.57, 8.27, 9.83, 8.49, 9.86, 11.65, 9.30, 10.95, 11.22, 10.23, 9.35, 9.46, 10.29, 10.40, 10.72, 8.51, 8.60, 8.28, 9.39, 11.06, 9.66, 9.71, 9.96, 10.08, 9.58, 9.77, 8.92, 9.52, 9.46, 10.83, 9.28, 10.32, 10.79, 11.39, 10.76, 10.21, 10.64, 10.25, 10.96, 10.50, 11.72, 8.55, 9.22, 8.82, 9.19, 10.11, 9.70, 11.93, 10.31, 10.17, 9.45, 9.82, 8.69, 9.65, 9.98, 10.79, 11.30, 10.54, 10.97, 11.51, 10.46, 10.46, 11.51, 11.63, 9.38, 10.00, 8.51, 11.62, 9.15, 9.60, 9.27, 11.49, 13.87+, 9.65, 10.91, 9.98, 8.75, 9.88, 8.81, 10.38, 9.53, 9.23, 10.79, 11.10, 10.53, 10.01, 9.45, 12.60, 12.83, 11.18, 9.65, 11.75, 10.54, 9.59, 9.46, 9.95, 8.34, 12.80, 8.77, 11.39, 11.33, 9.94, 9.50, 11.79, 9.66, 9.25, 10.84, 11.36, 8.50, 12.84, 8.33, 8.19, 10.80, 8.56, 8.56, 10.98, 11.55, 8.97, 11.23, 8.99, 11.61+, 9.70, 10.03, 11.51, 8.46, 7.34, 11.52+, 9.44, 10.86, 10.14, 11.67, 10.62, 10.58, 9.43, 8.42, 11.29, 10.59, 9.00, 9.91, 10.55, 9.77, 11.17, 11.83, 11.39, 10.47, 10.97, 9.25, 9.29, 9.38, 9.81, 9.06, 9.85, 10.29, 12.11, 10.02, 10.66, 10.02, 9.57, 9.23, 8.40, 10.08, 12.07, 9.00, 11.07, 9.63, 8.95, 10.75, 11.05, 9.57, 12.31, 10.06, 9.75, 11.51, 9.60, 9.08, 9.16, 9.30, 12.12, 10.34, 10.42, 9.06, 10.40, 9.15, 10.63, 10.39, 10.51, 11.29, 10.48, 9.81, 8.68, 12.02, 14.04, 11.50, 10.25, 9.40, 9.49, 11.94, 8.93, 12.18, 8.60, 9.21, 11.46, 11.73, 10.82, 9.19, 9.54, 9.05, 10.15, 9.05, 9.16, 9.24, 11.50, 11.00, 11.09, 12.86, 11.35, 10.34, 12.59, 10.26, 9.72, 10.34, 10.86, 12.39, 10.09, 10.70, 8.72, 11.70, 9.60, 10.60, 10.81, 9.52, 10.48, 9.73, 12.06, 11.13, 9.38, 9.06, 10.20, 10.12, 12.75, 9.98, 12.44, 10.54, 9.38, 9.03, 13.58, 9.87, 9.72, 11.26, 10.19, 11.04, 9.56, 11.12, 9.29, 9.80, 9.29, 10.89, 10.63, 8.77, 11.17, 10.56, 10.04, 10.43, 8.71, 11.09, 12.05, 9.56, 10.64, 11.18, 10.56, 8.73, 10.05, 10.70, 10.89, 9.88, 12.99, 10.23, 10.52, 8.40, 9.57, 10.96, 11.48, 10.50, 11.11, 9.78, 10.18, 8.68, 10.87, 9.69, 10.79, 11.45, 11.67, 10.38, 10.39, 9.06, 11.42, 11.53, 11.03, 9.64, 10.95, 9.48, 9.03, 10.84, 9.74, 9.28, 10.20, 10.19, 10.29, 9.16, 9.38, 9.30, 11.64, 8.19, 9.11, 10.82, 8.30, 11.39, 11.79, 8.75, 9.67, 9.92, 8.82, 10.07, 10.28, 9.48, 8.92, 10.76, 12.15, 11.69, 10.59, 9.57, 11.02, 12.39, 11.98, 9.43, 10.20, 10.66, 9.91, 12.39, 10.37, 12.42, 9.87, 10.22, 10.19, 10.68, 7.70, 10.13, 9.47, 11.03, 9.39, 11.06, 9.82, 9.16, 9.68, 9.91, 10.90, 10.74, 10.52, 9.56, 10.30, 11.98, 9.22, 9.79, 11.01, 10.01, 10.71, 9.70, 9.47, 10.83, 11.28, 10.68, 8.74, 10.68, 10.09, 9.76, 10.25, 9.10, 8.92, 11.37, 10.45, 9.98, 10.69, 11.63, 11.42, 11.75, 10.78, 10.00, 9.64, 11.37, 10.33, 12.29, 10.62, 10.15, 8.43, 11.25, 10.05, 10.69, 9.59, 9.58, 10.10, 10.30, 9.33, 9.21, 9.59, 10.47, 10.00, 11.37, 9.70, 8.58, 10.97, 10.95, 9.54, 10.14, 13.23, 10.04, 11.05, 10.64, 8.64, 10.04, 8.77, 9.99, 10.06, 11.89, 9.91, 8.69, 10.09, 10.33, 10.08, 9.93, 10.35, 11.25, 10.75, 10.93, 7.83, 10.97, 10.18, 10.55, 10.86, 10.92, 12.16, 9.94, 10.15, 10.64, 9.45, 9.59, 9.70, 10.72, 9.33, 8.73, 9.84, 10.70, 11.72, 10.52, 9.10, 11.05, 8.78, 10.40, 10.56, 11.28, 9.54, 11.17, 10.79, 9.77, 8.99, 9.86, 8.94, 10.82, 10.46, 8.68, 10.49, 10.46, 10.22, 10.89, 10.75, 10.82, 9.94, 8.35, 11.50, 10.89, 11.10, 10.21, 8.45, 9.05, 10.31, 7.93, 11.17, 11.25, 9.20, 10.85, 10.53, 11.35, 9.10, 9.00, 9.87, 9.86, 11.44, 9.32, 10.07, 11.02, 10.85, 11.87, 11.83, 8.81, 9.51, 10.38, 12.02, 11.60, 10.22, 8.64, 7.73, 12.13, 10.62, 10.62, 9.68, 9.62, 8.35, 10.39, 10.37, 8.93, 10.73, 10.87, 9.32, 11.15, 10.28, 10.49, 12.93, 9.09, 13.35, 11.29, 11.99, 9.91, 12.30, 10.65, 10.34, 10.16, 10.36, 10.36, 9.26, 10.40, 8.88, 8.85, 12.06, 10.64, 10.79, 10.63, 11.33, 12.55, 10.44, 8.32, 11.08, 10.26, 9.85, 9.81, 10.90, 10.51, 10.71, 9.36, 10.46, 9.32, 9.68, 10.69, 10.45, 9.89, 9.86, 11.28, 9.48, 11.33, 11.64, 10.86, 10.59, 9.33, 10.18, 10.69, 11.79, 11.75, 9.92, 11.37, 10.26, 9.92, 11.41, 11.53, 14.23, 11.70, 9.54, 10.99, 8.74, 8.62, 10.72, 8.63, 9.96, 10.89, 9.83, 10.67, 10.86, 11.37, 9.97, 9.49, 9.57, 10.03, 10.77, 10.95, 9.92, 10.13, 10.21, 9.22, 9.58, 10.31, 11.67, 9.97, 9.85, 9.09, 11.62, 11.37, 9.97, 9.32, 9.63, 10.23, 9.59, 9.17, 10.47, 12.23, 8.12, 8.66, 9.47, 11.88, 11.39, 10.94, 9.19, 9.87, 10.71, 10.08, 9.43, 11.70, 9.15, 9.11, 10.67, 9.81, 9.51, 11.03, 8.47, 9.70, 11.05, 12.68, 9.38, 11.09, 9.43, 11.55, 11.62, 10.06, 9.42, 9.71, 11.14, 8.20, 8.86, 11.99, 8.49, 9.52, 11.94, 9.35, 9.06, 10.81, 10.70, 10.09, 10.65, 11.52, 11.10, 10.43, 10.22, 11.07, 9.51, 9.05, 11.31, 9.65, 10.63, 9.38, 11.19, 12.16, 9.83, 9.97, 8.59, 11.41, 10.06, 10.89, 10.02, 9.38, 9.68, 9.38, 10.25, 12.79, 10.72, 11.10, 9.30, 10.75, 11.86, 9.70, 9.79, 11.04, 9.90, 12.83, 8.87, 10.76, 9.35, 10.93, 10.40, 10.50, 9.49, 8.76, 9.54, 10.14, 11.90, 10.95, 10.73, 11.36, 10.15, 10.76, 9.06, 10.89, 10.12, 9.38, 11.08, 10.11, 10.58, 9.72, 10.85, 10.12, 9.86, 10.41, 9.90, 8.89, 9.88, 10.48, 10.96, 9.18, 10.00, 9.71, 9.41, 11.80, 12.85, 8.51, 9.12, 9.81, 9.75, 11.36, 8.41, 10.94, 10.68, 10.22, 11.77, 9.78, 10.68, 10.33, 9.69, 10.99, 10.05, 9.86, 10.09, 9.33, 9.12, 10.71, 7.31, 6.96, 12.68, 10.48, 8.66, 10.50, 10.61, 10.02, 11.75, 10.96, 11.24, 11.01, 10.52, 7.55, 8.91, 9.91, 10.52, 10.29, 12.57, 9.92, 9.47, 10.83, 10.01, 9.25, 10.26, 10.67, 10.35, 11.17, 11.08, 10.13, 9.45, 9.18, 9.36, 9.12, 9.41, 11.38, 10.96, 9.84, 8.53, 9.83, 10.13, 9.80, 9.96, 9.19, 11.48, 10.57, 9.76, 8.05, 10.14, 11.22, 10.36, 10.42, 10.38, 9.02, 10.62, 10.63, 10.88, 9.78, 9.40, 10.75, 8.56, 9.81, 8.61, 10.07, 10.54, 11.70, 11.55, 10.41, 9.58, 9.55, 9.74, 10.40, 8.77, 9.98, 9.49, 11.21, 9.17, 9.80, 9.85, 9.08, 9.22, 10.01, 11.09, 9.35, 10.78, 9.25, 9.69, 9.07, 9.39, 8.63, 9.23, 9.04, 10.00, 8.97, 9.53, 8.45, 8.22, 16.78, 9.76, 12.14, 9.34, 9.17, 11.26, 10.71, 8.61, 11.34, 11.39, 9.69, 10.84, 10.76, 10.57, 11.37, 8.89, 10.24, 8.91, 9.72, 10.56, 9.20, 11.91, 10.00, 10.61, 11.02, 9.70, 9.58, 9.48, 10.07, 9.30, 8.10, 11.51, 12.17, 9.88, 9.31, 9.00, 10.55, 10.53, 10.80, 10.52, 11.25, 10.43, 9.66, 9.50, 9.03, 11.19, 10.30, 10.79, 10.24, 10.35, 9.95, 9.61, 11.71, 10.52, 9.40, 9.00, 10.47, 9.88, 9.79, 10.29, 9.06, 9.38, 9.95, 9.70, 9.39, 8.56, 10.38, 9.77, 9.32, 9.10, 10.42, 10.92, 11.03, 10.77, 9.91, 9.30, 8.92, 10.99, 9.82, 10.64, 10.64, 9.56, 11.13, 8.87, 10.02, 10.90, 9.14, 9.43, 10.54, 10.79, 10.95, 8.69, 10.59, 11.98, 10.05, 10.02, 10.51, 9.50, 11.80, 10.85, 11.17, 10.41, 10.00, 9.59, 10.23, 11.62, 11.37, 11.81, 12.85, 10.28, 10.17, 10.29, 11.07, 10.54, 10.83, 10.39, 10.66, 10.74, 9.10, 8.74, 10.10, 9.67, 10.96, 10.74, 9.65, 9.98, 10.36, 8.61, 10.51, 9.18, 9.57, 9.66, 11.05, 8.99, 9.50, 8.41, 11.23, 9.93, 9.42, 9.03, 12.66, 9.63, 10.14, 9.64, 11.16, 9.44, 10.11, 10.22, 8.87, 10.75, 10.10, 11.23, 9.75, 11.31, 11.10, 10.27, 8.79, 10.19, 9.20, 11.50, 9.99, 10.98, 8.74, 10.79, 10.55, 10.19, 9.58, 9.28, 11.47, 10.34, 9.80, 10.04, 9.81, 11.67, 9.62, 7.85, 9.82, 7.06, 10.78, 11.09, 8.33, 10.83, 10.23, 10.59, 9.13, 9.58, 9.05, 9.73, 9.34, 10.94, 10.60, 11.99, 8.73, 10.52, 10.73, 9.78, 9.98, 11.79, 10.98, 9.17, 10.20, 10.33, 9.59, 8.83, 10.19, 9.50, 9.74, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 11.09, 10.53, 10.90, 10.08, 15.74, 12.90, 13.14, 14.98, 15.47, 11.31, 11.73, 11.64, 10.96, 12.97, 13.60, 11.20, 12.00, 14.52, 10.13, 12.00, 13.42, 11.94, 12.82, 13.97, 10.65, 11.17, 10.22, 10.99, 9.62, 13.06, 8.98, 11.26, 10.62, 8.77, 10.45, 12.29, 11.00, 12.16, 11.29, 11.73, 10.89, 9.68, 9.69, 13.65, 12.70, 11.32, 9.66, 12.14, 10.27, 12.06, 9.84, 10.72, 11.04, 10.63, 11.07, 12.56, 10.72, 9.70, 8.46, 10.76, 9.78, 11.04, 10.47, 11.84, 10.33, 10.43, 9.30, 9.27, 10.18, 10.22, 10.38, 9.76, 10.68, 11.92, 11.63, 9.30, 10.95, 11.16, 10.78, 11.72, 10.23, 8.84, 10.19, 10.46, 7.81, 11.48, 10.18, 9.56, 10.22, 8.75, 10.23, 11.89, 9.63, 12.21, 9.88, 11.01, 10.17, 8.77, 9.51, 9.81, 10.67, 10.30, 10.08, 9.11, 11.48, 9.84, 8.88, 9.45, 9.19, 9.90, 9.57, 12.06, 9.79, 9.57, 10.50, 10.42, 10.65, 11.36, 9.29, 7.83, 9.10, 9.36, 10.52, 10.48, 10.00, 10.18, 12.16, 10.24, 10.72, 9.98, 10.71, 10.41, 10.58, 9.61, 10.01, 9.77, 9.73, 9.60, 9.80, 10.93, 10.83, 11.58, 9.03, 8.32, 9.62, 8.44, 11.80, 10.18, 10.17, 12.04, 10.16, 9.93, 11.09, 9.26, 9.55, 9.08, 9.77, 10.91, 9.74, 11.62, 11.04, 11.08, 10.05, 9.24, 9.46, 10.43, 9.46, 10.44, 9.90, 10.41, 11.55, 9.22, 12.42, 9.21, 10.09, 10.79, 8.87, 10.57, 8.50, 9.52, 10.71, 9.33, 10.13, 9.27, 10.32, 9.90, 9.84, 9.68, 11.33, 10.39, 10.49, 11.05, 9.84, 9.46, 10.46, 10.87, 9.48, 9.67, 9.28, 11.88, 9.82, 11.04, 9.68, 8.91, 9.99, 9.67, 10.12, 10.73, 9.34, 11.78, 9.34, 8.33, 8.90, 12.43, 9.75, 10.28, 9.35, 9.48, 7.69, 11.11, 11.44, 9.62, 11.11, 10.39, 10.58, 9.50, 9.94, 9.66, 10.34, 10.46, 10.52, 11.57, 10.16, 9.57, 9.84, 9.47, 11.18, 9.55, 10.81, 10.70, 8.51, 9.20, 10.04, 10.60, 9.44, 9.60, 8.83, 9.60, 10.29, 8.67, 11.23, 9.35, 9.89, 10.58, 9.84, 9.19, 9.92, 8.91, 9.85, 9.60, 9.40, 10.37, 9.81, 11.43, 8.18, 10.95, 9.89, 8.30, 8.79, 11.44, 9.96, 8.96, 9.77, 10.06, 9.91, 8.77, 9.17, 8.56, 8.04, 11.45, 9.38, 8.97, 11.18, 10.84, 9.03, 10.56, 9.63, 9.35, 10.37, 11.07, 9.82, 8.82, 10.58, 11.77, 10.73, 10.22, 10.61, 12.36, 9.09, 10.06, 9.87, 9.01, 8.96, 8.44, 10.98, 9.64, 10.68, 10.40, 9.65, 8.87, 10.06, 7.99, 8.83, 8.78, 8.71, 10.82, 8.79, 10.69, 10.21, 9.62, 9.25, 10.31, 10.10, 10.34, 11.43, 11.16, 10.04, 10.64, 10.05, 10.46, 9.95, 9.01, 10.35, 9.91, 8.94, 11.64, 9.88, 10.55, 11.08, 10.78, 10.38, 8.99, 11.25, 11.24, 10.65, 9.62, 10.10, 9.31, 9.93, 9.85, 10.13, 9.33, 10.02, 11.40, 10.60, 8.32, 10.16, 11.20, 9.59, 11.42, 10.32, 9.71, 8.84, 9.49, 10.21, 9.41, 11.58, 9.32, 12.02, 9.49, 9.86, 9.99, 10.13, 10.17, 9.98, 12.12, 10.05, 10.12, 10.06, 9.98, 10.73, 10.06, 10.68, 11.15, 9.32, 11.12, 9.81, 9.16, 10.51, 11.39, 9.11, 9.72, 10.33, 9.35, 11.16, 10.24, 11.08, 11.22, 8.96, 9.77, 10.06, 9.91, 8.77, 9.17, 8.56, 8.04, 11.45, 9.38, 8.97, 11.18, 10.84, 9.03, 10.56, 9.63, 9.35, 10.37, 11.07, 9.82, 8.82, 10.58, 11.77, 10.73, 10.22, 10.61, 12.36, 9.09, 10.06, 9.87, 9.01, 8.96, 8.44, 10.98, 9.64, 10.68, 10.40, 9.65, 8.87, 10.06, 7.99, 8.83, 8.78, 8.71, 10.82, 8.79, 10.69, 10.21, 9.62, 9.25, 10.31, 10.10, 10.34, 11.43, 11.16, 10.04, 10.64, 10.05, 10.46, 9.95, 9.93, 8.74, 8.75, 10.98, 9.22, 10.51, 9.22, 9.26, 9.88, 10.77, 9.05, 9.50, 8.02, 9.65, 10.20, 10.14, 9.16, 10.35, 10.06, 11.32, 11.64, 9.63, 9.40, 9.91, 9.45, 10.11, 9.63, 9.12, 11.01, 8.43, 9.08, 10.80, 10.11, 10.73, 11.48, 11.95, 10.19, 8.85, 8.55, 11.95, 10.17, 8.49, 10.46, 10.27, 10.02, 12.34, 9.91, 11.15, 10.21, 10.14, 9.92, 9.96, 10.00, 9.97, 10.44, 10.43, 10.64, 10.57, 11.23, 11.08, 11.39, 9.57, 11.10, 10.52, 10.45, 10.01, 9.86, 10.52, 9.76, 8.63, 8.71, 10.41, 10.47, 9.36, 8.10, 11.13, 10.26, 9.76, 9.50, 10.82, 10.07, 10.74, 10.87, 10.37, 9.12, 9.76, 10.67, 11.33, 9.32, 10.01, 9.08, 9.79, 9.77, 9.97, 10.29, 10.00, 10.62, 11.70, 9.77, 11.27, 8.48, 10.54, 9.46, 9.56, 9.52, 11.07, 9.93, 11.85, 8.87, 9.31, 10.08, 9.16, 10.36, 11.44, 9.76, 9.72, 10.09, 10.76, 9.88, 10.03, 8.82, 11.25, 9.98, 10.94, 11.12, 8.86, 12.61+, 10.03, 10.37, 10.69, 8.25, 10.41, 11.95, 11.23, 10.27, 10.85, 11.58, 10.24, 10.23, 10.85, 9.68, 11.27, 10.56, 10.35, 10.66, 9.84, 12.34, 10.65, 9.68, 12.03, 10.63, 9.96, 10.40, 9.88, 10.48, 10.00, 11.22, 10.34, 10.68, 9.15, 11.04, 10.17, 11.65, 9.97, 10.64, 9.97, 10.03, 9.90, 11.31, 10.20, 10.03, 10.30, 10.11, 9.22, 9.44, 9.55, 10.88, 7.27, 10.76, 11.38, 10.39, 10.76, 9.31, 10.02, 11.46, 9.09, 8.36, 9.92, 10.55, 9.81, 9.63, 10.55, 8.49, 8.97, 9.41, 9.75, 10.79, 10.58, 10.77, 9.05, 11.30, 8.36, 10.15, 10.27, 10.68, 10.99, 10.26, 10.10, 10.79, 9.10, 13.28, 9.91, 9.58, 11.09, 8.26, 9.69, 10.29, 10.89, 11.14, 9.35, 9.76, 11.96, 10.55, 9.24, 10.39, 9.39, 9.66, 10.96, 10.15, 10.89, 9.11, 10.27, 11.48, 8.27, 10.18, 9.99, 11.59, 9.98, 10.07, 10.61, 11.31, 9.86, 10.02, 9.36, 11.03, 9.74, 9.49, 9.42, 10.15, 12.21, 8.66, 10.71, 9.00, 10.20, 12.36, 10.37, 8.92, 10.11, 9.48, 10.24, 10.94, 9.70, 8.76, 10.04, 9.28, 9.35, 10.21, 12.11, 10.67, 10.38, 12.76, 9.83, 10.65, 9.83, 9.89, 9.30, 11.14, 9.19, 9.60, 11.86, 10.71, 10.11, 8.11, 7.81, 8.49, 9.74, 8.47, 10.07, 10.35, 9.96, 8.91, 9.15, 10.59, 8.04, 10.29, 9.80, 9.11, 9.47, 9.59, 9.54, 10.77, 10.19, 10.81, 11.42, 10.55, 10.30, 9.57, 9.71, 11.50, 9.75, 10.55, 10.39, 8.62, 10.55, 9.09, 11.60, 10.66, 9.39, 7.87, 11.34, 9.31, 10.16, 10.25, 10.24, 10.65, 10.97, 9.91, 10.38, 9.06, 10.00, 7.35, 11.41, 11.14, 9.66, 11.73, 8.85, 10.80, 8.94, 9.59, 8.93, 9.65, 11.34, 10.18, 10.30, 10.18, 10.36, 10.36, 9.55, 10.83, 9.93, 9.22, 10.01, 9.28, 8.91, 9.81, 10.93, 10.98, 9.88, 12.43, 9.10, 9.25, 11.15, 11.44, 9.67, 10.29, 9.79, 9.88, 10.17, 10.63, 13.53, 9.49, 9.05, 10.47, 10.36, 8.33, 10.23, 8.83, 9.48, 10.02, 12.15, 10.54, 8.56, 9.84, 8.54, 12.03, 9.45, 11.05, 8.84, 8.85, 9.97, 11.06, 10.20, 9.66, 8.56, 9.72, 8.77, 13.85, 8.74, 11.10, 11.06, 9.25, 8.15, 10.60, 9.58, 8.02, 12.30, 8.33, 10.06, 8.67, 11.26, 8.92, 8.45, 10.25, 11.40, 11.54, 11.20, 9.59, 11.80, 9.39, 10.24, 9.47, 10.93, 8.78, 10.56, 10.02, 9.86, 9.32, 11.59, 8.39, 11.00, 9.84, 10.39, 11.03, 11.56, 8.73, 9.97, 10.61, 9.07, 9.05, 11.90, 11.51, 10.20, 9.83, 10.26, 10.33, 10.45, 10.51, 10.38, 11.86, 9.69, 11.30, 9.96, 9.97, 9.93, 9.45, 10.10, 11.55, 10.39, 11.97, 11.14, 10.12, 9.43, 11.00, 11.21, 11.02, 9.77, 10.17, 9.94, 9.81, 10.87, 10.35, 11.05, 10.27, 12.57, 11.85, 10.15, 10.79, 11.00, 9.83, 11.82, 9.96, 10.02, 10.72, 10.35, 10.62, 10.94, 9.71, 10.00, 9.39, 10.76, 12.21, 10.85, 10.66, 10.28, 9.98, 10.13, 10.80, 11.17, 9.85, 11.08, 11.02, 12.39, 11.63, 8.36, 9.91, 10.52, 10.00, 12.17, 10.15, 12.62, 12.90, 9.87, 9.94, 9.90, 10.62, 12.16, 10.15, 10.87, 9.33, 10.20, 10.44, 9.35, 12.33, 9.54, 10.27, 10.84, 9.70, 11.35, 10.95, 10.44, 10.74, 11.19, 9.39, 10.53, 9.99, 9.32, 13.66, 11.27, 10.40, 10.33, 11.00, 8.88, 12.23, 11.87, 8.74, 12.03, 9.08, 8.79, 10.44, 7.83, 9.03, 9.73, 10.08, 11.28, 9.61, 10.66, 9.39, 10.26, 10.33, 12.22, 8.74, 9.83, 10.80, 10.18, 11.87, 10.75, 8.65, 11.10, 10.07, 11.55, 10.50, 9.80, 11.37, 10.53, 11.03, 10.83, 11.50, 9.59, 10.06, 9.81, 10.93, 8.51, 10.54, 10.25, 10.95, 8.81, 10.02, 13.19, 9.04, 8.13, 8.92, 10.04, 10.42, 10.70, 9.23, 11.42, 10.67, 9.94, 10.56, 10.50, 10.68, 10.34, 10.88, 9.79, 8.73, 10.99, 10.38, 9.44, 9.17, 9.68, 9.88, 10.66, 9.41, 10.83, 10.53, 8.28, 11.17, 11.90, 9.84, 9.55, 10.31, 10.39, 10.67, 9.09, 11.20, 10.83, 9.40, 9.25, 10.10, 11.53, 10.98, 8.75, 11.97, 10.50, 8.80, 9.26, 10.42, 9.60, 10.18, 9.89, 9.48, 9.94, 10.38, 8.84, 12.28, 10.57, 9.86, 8.05, 11.04, 9.23, 11.55, 9.09, 9.43, 11.88, 11.11, 9.70, 10.76, 10.50, 10.74, 9.67, 9.87, 11.99, 9.47, 9.18, 10.35, 8.16, 10.37, 7.80, 9.77, 9.59, 10.16, 10.58, 9.41, 11.62, 11.06, 10.42, 10.62, 10.91, 11.98, 10.02, 10.19, 9.27, 9.95, 11.29, 11.60, 10.11, 9.19, 11.47, 10.76, 11.06, 9.75, 9.63, 9.80, 9.44, 8.66, 12.00, 9.76, 9.56, 10.71, 10.32, 8.53, 9.91, 12.43, 9.69, 10.94, 11.06, 9.19, 11.56, 11.32, 10.67, 10.76, 10.86, 10.61, 10.56, 10.81, 10.04, 11.05, 10.19, 9.99, 11.30, 11.54, 11.29, 10.73, 10.17, 9.05, 11.58, 7.70, 9.66, 12.06, 10.88, 10.33, 11.00, 10.00, 9.75, 10.39, 10.18, 10.07, 11.31, 9.10, 9.78, 9.30, 10.37, 9.57, 9.60, 10.29, 10.00, 8.76, 10.79, 11.32, 9.66, 11.36, 9.57, 9.14, 9.82, 12.70, 10.69, 12.03, 9.74, 10.90, 10.99, 9.45, 8.83, 12.26, 11.41, 11.97, 10.20, 11.85, 9.29, 9.71, 11.38, 11.02, 10.42, 10.05, 10.58, 10.52, 10.44, 10.39, 10.14, 9.90, 11.83, 9.96, 11.96, 9.53, 11.37, 10.29, 9.85, 10.90, 9.57, 10.42, 10.73, 10.10, 10.17, 11.37, 9.51, 10.72, 11.22, 10.18, 10.14, 11.82, 10.65, 9.22, 11.68, 9.10, 10.53, 10.08, 8.93, 9.77, 9.33, 11.55, 10.68, 9.54, 10.25, 10.19, 11.90, 10.99, 10.11, 11.72, 10.71, 9.83, 9.93, 11.26, 10.59, 10.85, 10.33, 10.63, 10.52, 10.27, 9.08, 10.74, 10.04, 11.66, 9.80, 9.73, 11.42, 10.59, 9.40, 10.05, 10.43, 9.63, 10.96, 9.79, 8.82, 12.20, 9.91, 10.85, 10.18, 9.48, 8.79, 9.34, 10.36, 11.90, 10.58, 11.39, 9.77, 9.93, 10.86, 11.74, 9.84, 10.28, 9.75, 10.04, 9.54, 8.69, 10.70, 9.04, 9.44, 11.01, 9.39, 9.89, 10.06, 9.95, 10.54, 9.57, 10.78, 10.50, 10.89, 11.77, 8.80, 9.48, 8.36, 8.89, 10.49, 11.14, 10.80, 11.94, 11.62, 8.81, 9.56, 10.82, 10.97, 8.90, 10.84, 9.69, 10.08, 8.99, 10.78, 9.39, 9.88, 9.93, 11.62, 11.14, 10.97, 11.20, 9.02, 9.54, 9.69, 10.86, 10.39, 10.34, 9.39, 10.73, 11.78, 10.13, 10.90, 9.74, 10.49, 10.12, 10.06, 10.99, 9.91, 10.25, 10.42, 9.60, 10.62, 10.77, 8.23, 10.52, 10.12, 9.87, 10.92, 9.14, 10.16, 8.90, 11.16, 7.69, 10.51, 10.68, 8.99, 9.46, 9.56, 9.34, 11.80, 9.63, 10.86, 9.69, 9.70, 8.50, 10.01, 10.73, 10.79, 10.05, 10.95, 9.98, 10.24, 9.66, 9.93, 11.80+, 9.53, 10.35, 9.44, 9.42, 10.98, 9.14, 11.95, 9.95, 9.84, 9.93, 8.75, 10.78, 11.41, 10.88, 10.60, 11.15, 11.76, 10.60, 9.37, 9.77, 10.58, 11.03, 8.63, 9.24, 10.56, 8.97, 11.89, 9.25, 9.15, 9.70, 8.79, 9.17, 10.99, 9.78, 9.09, 10.62, 9.80, 10.12, 9.95, 10.46, 12.77, 9.73, 11.50, 10.58, 9.86, 10.94, 9.88, 10.77, 10.16, 11.27, 9.01, 10.31, 9.54, 10.62, 11.99, 11.59, 10.23, 11.42, 10.78, 11.03, 10.20, 10.88, 10.61, 10.14, 10.64, 10.01, 10.11, 9.71, 10.09, 10.93, 8.27, 9.99, 11.91, 8.68, 10.23, 8.56, 10.21, 10.75, 10.89, 9.87, 9.61, 8.69, 9.82, 9.72, 9.58, 11.40, 9.63, 10.20, 8.56, 10.28, 10.27, 9.82, 11.09, 11.14, 10.54, 9.69, 10.68, 10.73, 10.64, 11.49, 10.08, 10.80, 9.11, 11.53, 9.95, 8.87, 9.85, 9.54, 9.78, 11.50, 9.55, 9.58, 8.52, 11.23, 9.90, 10.17, 11.68, 9.67, 10.76, 9.50, 11.03, 10.43, 9.30, 8.99, 11.02, 9.96, 10.59, 8.79, 10.05, 9.98, 10.96, 9.63, 11.17, 10.85, 10.38, 10.08, 9.08, 9.95, 9.22, 10.42, 9.60, 11.71, 11.05, 9.77, 9.92, 9.79, 10.09, 10.22, 11.89, 8.93, 10.51, 11.68, 10.95, 8.61, 11.00, 9.51, 11.15, 10.37, 10.62, 9.15, 10.69, 10.61, 9.78, 11.85, 9.28, 8.46, 10.96, 9.11, 9.37, 10.15, 9.71, 8.72, 9.05, 9.22, 10.34, 9.67, 10.13, 11.19, 10.52, 8.77, 9.31, 9.08, 8.58, 11.12, 9.67, 10.90, 11.47, 9.99, 10.12, 9.11, 9.45, 9.52, 12.45, 10.68, 8.42, 11.69, 8.53, 9.87, 11.67, 8.43, 9.17, 9.46, 9.02, 9.08, 10.13, 10.39, 7.73, 8.86, 10.00, 8.54, 8.55, 8.74, 8.67, 9.06, 14.61+, 9.77, 9.12, 9.48, 11.44, 9.61, 9.43, 8.14, 10.26, 10.25, 9.59, 10.07, 8.61, 10.05, 9.70, 10.37, 9.09, 8.85, 9.74, 8.15, 9.73, 11.31, 9.71, 11.12, 9.91, 9.98, 9.66, 10.97, 12.78, 10.04, 9.08, 10.87, 9.42, 10.94, 9.50, 10.32, 10.56, 8.29, 8.19, 9.64, 9.24, 9.77, 10.30, 9.73, 10.39, 10.65, 10.00, 9.75, 9.63, 9.97, 12.02, 8.81, 9.06, 8.97, 9.06, 9.28, 10.37, 8.22, 10.57, 9.42, 10.94, 11.08, 8.47, 10.33, 10.15, 9.61, 11.40, 10.29, 8.89, 9.72, 8.45, 9.79, 9.17, 10.15, 9.86, 10.13, 10.46, 9.51, 10.66, 9.87, 9.55, 8.36, 8.72, 9.91, 10.07, 8.55, 10.12, 9.74, 10.07, 10.56, 9.84, 9.61, 10.15, 10.62, 10.14, 10.97, 9.28, 11.67, 10.16, 8.80, 10.19, 11.04, 9.52, 11.56, 9.76, 10.87, 10.03, 10.25, 7.81, 10.00, 9.78, 10.41, 9.27, 8.50, 10.61, 9.53, 10.53, 11.06, 9.51, 10.00, 11.12, 10.60, 9.59, 11.03, 10.13, 11.07, 10.73, 9.65, 10.17, 9.13, 8.68, 10.05, 10.72, 10.89, 11.02, 9.66, 10.82, 10.51, 9.39, 9.59, 11.22, 9.43, 9.95, 9.87, 10.51, 10.29, 10.04, 11.53, 10.37, 8.75, 9.72, 10.47, 9.50, 11.28, 9.36, 9.71, 8.30, 10.73, 9.56, 10.73, 9.91, 10.45, 10.55, 9.17, 10.07, 9.35, 11.18, 8.31, 8.84, 10.91, 1.67, 9.24, 10.03, 10.03, 8.77, 10.46, 10.34, 11.82, 9.20, 10.61, 10.59, 10.15, 9.79, 10.87, 9.96, 9.80, 10.08, 10.22, 11.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.25, 11.67, 10.76, 11.21, 10.13, 10.78, 9.16, 9.12, 9.32, 9.64, 9.99, 10.76, 9.99, 11.02, 5.16, 9.63, 10.43, 10.64, 9.23, 8.55, 10.50, 10.05, 8.31, 8.05, 9.61, 9.54, 10.12, 10.53, 9.82, 9.91, 12.72, 9.13, 9.79, 10.37, 10.03, 10.69, 10.54, 9.81, 7.95, 9.41, 10.60, 10.16, 12.56, 9.85, 10.79, 10.66, 9.82, 9.40, 10.19, 9.00, 9.66, 11.56, 9.23, 11.04, 8.94, 10.33, 11.04, 9.41, 9.36, 9.89, 10.94, 10.03



*New bests since last time!*

*number of times: 3874/3874*
best time: 6.96
worst time: 17.06

best avg5: 8.36 (σ = 0.21)
*best avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.56)*
*best avg50: 9.58 (σ = 0.79)
best avg100: 9.69 (σ = 0.71)*


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 10, 2012)

second day is almost over 500 solves done! 

number of times: 500/500
best time: 7.35
worst time: 17.86

best avg5: 10.32
best avg12: 11.98
best avg50: 12.32
best avg100: 12.67

after a while it gets annoying and this is my second day lol! i need to catch up 160 solves..


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 10, 2012)

Warning, missing 'just a few solves' each day builds up extremely quickly!


----------



## insane569 (Mar 10, 2012)

It's a saturday might as well start here. Gonna go as many solves a day.


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 10, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Warning, missing 'just a few solves' each day builds up extremely quickly!


 
Very true, luckily my method of doing 450 solves a day allows me to miss a few here and there.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 11, 2012)

End of the first day. 351 solves.


Spoiler



10,000
Mar 10, 2012 2:32:17 PM - 11:32:00 PM

Mean: 18.20
Standard deviation: 2.28
Best Time: 12.94
Worst Time: 26.39

Best average of 5: 15.10
75-79 - 14.51 (13.76) (18.53) 15.84 14.96

Best average of 12: 15.93
76-87 - (13.76) (18.53) 15.84 14.96 16.72 17.15 16.48 15.26 17.13 15.09 16.50 14.21

1. 16.62 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' R' U B L2 F R L2 U' B R'
2. 15.18 F2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 D U' L F2 L F' D2 U'
3. 15.11 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 D F2 R D2 R B F D B R' D2 B2
4. 19.72 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F' L' U' L2 B' D2 R2 B2 U R'
5. 15.71 U' R2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F D L F2 L F' R' D2 U' B L'
6. 17.46 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 U B U' B' L' U2 B' R2 L' B
7. 14.30 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U F U F D' L' D' F D2 B D U2
8. 16.96 U L2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 L D2 U' L2 B D' B' D R' F2 U2
9. 22.96 D L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' R F' L D L' B2 U R2 D2 U2
10. 17.35 U2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L' D' B D' U2 B R2 L2 U2 B' U'
11. 20.49 B2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' R F' U' B D U B' R2 U2 R' F
12. 16.68 D2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 R F D' R2 B R F2 R U R'
13. 19.02 D' R2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 D L' D R D2 L B' F' D' B' U B2
14. 17.46 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' R2 F' L2 F D2 L' B R' F' U' R' U2
15. 21.13 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D U B2 F2 R F' D2 L F D2 L' B D F R'
16. 20.06 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 U B F U R' B' F2 U R' L' D' U
17. 19.56 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 R D' F R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 U'
18. 19.01 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 U' L B R' B D R2 U2 F D L'
19. 19.36 D R2 F2 D' U' R2 U L2 U' B2 U' R U2 R2 U2 F' U' R2 D2 F U'
20. 16.73 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 R' B2 U F2 L' D
21. 19.71 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 D' F U' F2 D2 R B U2 R2 D' B U
22. 17.52 R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 D' U' F2 D2 R' L' U' F L F R' L U L
23. 15.09 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 F U2 B U B2 U L' B' F D' U
24. 13.84 B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L U' B R F R2 U2 R' B2 R U
25. 16.03 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U B' D2 L' D2 B2 L' B2 F' R B
26. 16.86 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 F' D2 L D' L F D2 B'
27. 19.30 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L D R' D B' L2 B2 F' L' U'
28. 17.77 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F L' B2 R F' U2 R2 B L2 U'
29. 15.48 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 F L2 D' L F2 R B' F' D F2
30. 18.92 D L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' B U2 L' F L' U' L U B2
31. 18.42 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U R B L2 F U' R2 U2 B L U
32. 17.03 B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L2 U F' D' R2 U2 B F R' L' B
33. 18.15 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 D L2 B2 U2 B D R B' U R L D' U' B D'
34. 19.73 U' F2 L2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 D B F2 U2 R2 L' U R2 F2 D F' U2
35. 18.00 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U B2 L F' D' L2 D U' B' D L F2
36. 17.44 D F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U R' B' R' B R' D2 B D' L D U'
37. 18.69 R2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 F' R' D' B2 D2 F L' B2 L D2
38. 16.24 B2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F' R' L' D R2 L2 F L2 F2 D2 U2
39. 16.26 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L2 U R B L B' F L B' F D' B'
40. 19.86 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U L2 D F2 R B2 U F L2 D2 R2 F' R D2
41. 20.11 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U L F2 D' U' B R B L' D2 R2 U'
42. 20.30 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L' D B L' D2 R2 U R B' D U'
43. 18.16 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F U2 B2 R L2 F' D' F D R2 D2
44. 15.94 B2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D R' D B U2 L2 B R' F2 L2 F'
45. 15.57 B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B' F2 R' U' B D L' D2 F' U
46. 20.07 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D B R2 L F2 R' U B2 L B F L'
47. 20.03 B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F D' U L B' R L2 U' L U'
48. 16.78 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R' U2 B' U' L' U L' B' R U R U
49. 20.26 D' U' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 L B2 F' U' R D' B' L' U' B' R2
50. 14.51 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R' L2 U R D2 F' R D L F' U
51. 19.04 B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 F D B' L F2 U' B' L B2 U'
52. 19.26 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 U B' D' R F U B2 F2 U' F2 U
53. 16.89 R2 F2 L2 D' U' L2 D' R2 F2 D L D L2 F2 L' U' F' L2 B U'
54. 18.16 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U R' L B D F2 R' U2 B' U'
55. 16.88 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D B' L D2 F' R' L' B' R' U' R
56. 19.93 B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L' U' L2 F D' B R B R2 U' L2
57. 22.72 U' R2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L' B D2 F' U R2 B2 R L2 D'
58. 17.56 L2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' R' D2 F' L B2 F R2 B2 F L'
59. 19.49 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' D2 F' R2 B U L2 D2 L2 D'
60. 14.53 R2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L' F L2 F D R' D L2 D U'
61. 17.26 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F' U2 L' U B' D' L2 D2 B' D'
62. 15.32 F2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B U' B' D' R L' B L U2 B' U2
63. 16.35 D' U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B' L2 D U' R' D2 L U' R2 L2
64. 18.01 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D U R' F' L2 U2 L F2 U' B D2 R U2
65. 17.12 R2 F2 D2 U L2 U R2 U' B2 L' U' B R2 L D' U2 R2 U L2
66. 19.33 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F' L U' R F2 L D' B' L' U
67. 20.96 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' R' U L' F' D' L2 D2 F' L2 D2
68. 14.33 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R' U L' D2 F' L2 U2 B2 D R2
69. 15.13 R2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 L' D' B' F U' R D2 B' D' R2 D
70. 15.07 L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F U' F2 R' B' R B' U' B' F'
71. 19.20 B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' L' D' R2 L F' R' F R D' B
72. 19.31 B2 D L2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L F' R2 U2 B2 D' R B' L B2 U'
73. 18.59 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 D' U' L' B U L' B R2 B U2 F2 R'
74. 20.32 F2 U L2 U B2 U' B2 U F2 D U R B' F' U2 R B U L2 D R
75. 14.51 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F2 R L F D B L2 F D' U R U'
76. 13.76 B2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L B' R' D L B' D B' D2 F U'
77. 18.53 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 L' U' B2 D' B D' R B2 D' R'
78. 15.84 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D' F R2 F' R' L' B D R' B' D2 U'
79. 14.96 D B2 U R2 D' B2 U R2 L2 D R2 B F R' B R2 B2 D2 L' B U'
80. 16.72 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U' R' L2 F2 D' B U' B' U' F' L2 U2
81. 17.15 L2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L U' F R' B L' B' R' D2 L' D2
82. 16.48 R2 B2 U R2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L F L' U R F R2 L2 U F'
83. 15.26 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L D U B' D2 U' R' D' U' L'
84. 17.13 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B' R U2 F D L B D B2 U
85. 15.09 L2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 L' U L' D' L2 D F' R2 D L2
86. 16.50 D' R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' F' D2 R2 B L F R2 D L2 D'
87. 14.21 F2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F U F D2 B D U' R U B D2
88. 16.52 D L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' U R' B' R2 B2 R' U2 R F2 D U2
89. 16.89 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 U2 F L D2 B L B U' F' U' R' D
90. 18.07 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D2 U R2 L2 B D2 F2 D' L F' R' B L D
91. 18.08 L2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B L2 U2 B D F' R2 L' F2 R' U2
92. 17.97 D R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D U F2 U' R U' F' U2 B2 U L2 U2 R' D' U
93. 16.13 U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 F' R' U' L' U2 F' U2 F' R' B2 U
94. 16.08 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L' B' L D L U2 B2 F L2 B' U'
95. 23.51 B2 D L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 B U2 B D2 U' B2 R F D
96. 20.83 F2 D2 B2 D U' B2 L2 U L2 U B' L D' R' U' F' U F' L2 F U
97. 22.43 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B R' D2 B' R2 D F' L' B U2
98. 22.55 F2 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B R U2 L2 D' U2 R' F2 U R' U'
99. 18.88 U' L2 D L2 U F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U L B R' U' L D U2
100. 18.50 F2 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R D B F' D L U2 F' U L2 U2
101. 24.04 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R B U L B' R2 U2 L2 U'
102. 19.72 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 F' D L' U' R2 D2 L B2 D' U2
103. 22.17 D2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D B R' F R2 D2 B' L2 U F' R2
104. 18.65 R2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' F' L2 D L' U R B2 D F U B D
105. 16.72 B2 F2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B F' D' B' U L' F' R U' F'
106. 21.10 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F R U2 B2 L2 B2 D' R L2 B L'
107. 17.69 D' L2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 U2 L' F L2 B2 F' D R' D' L2 F' U'
108. 17.53 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D U2 F2 U F2 L D F2 L' D2 B' U' L F R2
109. 19.53 D2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L2 F R B2 D F' R F L D' F' U2
110. 18.86 F2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' L' U F' D' B' R D2 L' F' U'
111. 19.60 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' L R2 U R2 B D' L F' L2 U2
112. 15.40 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D' L D' B L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B U'
113. 13.51 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 B R' L' D'
114. 17.92 R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 L B L U R' F2 D' L U B F
115. 16.98 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U L2 U B' R U F D B2 D' U L' D'
116. 15.95 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U R2 U F2 R' U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U' B' U'
117. 19.35 L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D' L' D' R' B' F2 R2 F
118. 18.07 U2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U B' F2 U L B2 F L' B2 F2
119. 18.47 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F R B D2 L U2 F' D' F R' L'
120. 18.48 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U F2 L B' F L2 F D2 R B F' D'
121. 14.73 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' U L2 U' B R' D U B L2 D' R D2 L2
122. 16.31 R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R' D' L B' D2 R2 L D B U
123. 21.12 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 F' D2 U' B R2 L' B2 D2 B
124. 20.11 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U R L B' U2 F2 L2 F L U'
125. 15.99 D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 B D L F' R2 D' R2 D2 R U' F
126. 14.29 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U F' D' R F D L2 F' R' F L2
127. 18.14 D B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 B' R' B R2 F' R2 D2 R' L' D'
128. 18.64 D L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U B' D' F2 D' U' F2 L' D' F
129. 14.98 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' R F' R' F' L' B D L' D U'
130. 19.75 D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D U' B2 F2 U' F' R U' R2 F' D' R U2 F'
131. 17.94 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 R F2 L2 F R D2 R' D' R L' D'
132. 17.46 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 F' R L2 U F R L' F' R2 U'
133. 19.28 U' B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 R' D' F' L' B' R' U' R B' U2
134. 16.57 U R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' D2 U2 L B' R' F' R' F2 L' D2
135. 17.87 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U B' U' F2 U' F R B L' D' B L2
136. 17.50 U B2 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' R' D L' U B2 F2 U' B D2 U'
137. 18.78 R2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' L' D2 B F D L' B' L B' R B U2
138. 18.20 U R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 L U' F D U F' U' R2 D' U'
139. 13.74 L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 D2 U' F U B2 R2 L2 F R' U B' L
140. 19.87 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 D F' D' R U B' R L U L2 D2
141. 20.16 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U B' U2 R L F' L2 D' L B L2 D'
142. 19.61 R2 D' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D B' D2 U2 L2 D' B R D2 B' F2
143. 23.89 R2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L' B R' L' B' F' D' L F' R'
144. 18.29 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 U B F L U' F2 R' D2 U2 L2 F D2
145. 20.07 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' F L' D' B' F2 U2 B D' U2 L'
146. 21.01 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U' R' U2 B' D R U2 F U2 B2 R'
147. 16.23 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D U' R' B D2 L' U' F2 U' B U' F U
148. 20.00 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 F' L2 U F2 L' U L F' R'
149. 18.05 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D L2 U' L' F' L2 D2 R L F2 U B U
150. 16.64 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R' U' B2 L D' B D2 B2 D2
151. 18.08 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B U2 L' B U' R2 D B' F2 D' L'
152. 20.32 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L U' F2 D F' D R B R U'
153. 19.22 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F' D' R B' F' L2 D B' R' L
154. 16.53 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L' U F2 D' L D2 B F' L B2
155. 16.78 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 R' U B F2 L2 U F' U' F2 U
156. 21.92 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 U L' U L' F R' F2 L B' R2 L U2
157. 16.64 U L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 R F' U2 B2 U' R' L' F R2 L' D'
158. 16.53 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' U' F2 L2 U L2 B R2 D' B R' L' B' D2 L U'
159. 15.02 L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' B D B2 F' U R2 B R' F2 U2
160. 17.49 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U' F' U' L U2 R B R B2 D2 F D
161. 18.56 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 D L' U2 F2 R B F U2
162. 18.06 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 R U' F U' F' R2 B' L' B' F2 U'
163. 14.36 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U F' D2 R' B F' D B2 R U2 L2
164. 19.63 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L' F' R U B R' F' D B' L2
165. 20.65 F2 D U B2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 L B' R D F2 L2 U' F D U
166. 15.18 R2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 R' D2 U' F' R' D' U B2 L' B U
167. 18.75 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D' U F2 U' L B R' D2 L D' B' D' B
168. 14.97 F2 D F2 D2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L' B2 D B' U' B2 F R' F2 D2
169. 18.34 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 U R U2 R2 L' U R B' L2 F D B
170. 16.00 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 F' U' R B2 L F' L U' F2
171. 17.06 U L2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 B' R' F2 D' F L D B' L' B2 F
172. 15.77 D' B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U B' F2 L' U' R2 B U2 R' U L2
173. 16.91 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B R' D L' D B2 U F' R D' B
174. 16.56 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' B U' R' D' R2 D2 B F2 L'
175. 15.41 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U B' R B' F' R L F' L2 D R
176. 16.32 D L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F R' U F2 D2 L2 U R2 F2 R
177. 19.32 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L U2 R' B L F D' B' L2 B' U
178. 18.98 U' L2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 R B' R2 B' D2 U2 B U' L' D2 U
179. 19.86 R2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' F2 D' B2 F R2 U' B' D
180. 14.62 F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L' D2 B U2 F R' B' D' U' F U2
181. 20.80 U' R2 D L2 D' F2 D' U' R2 B2 U' R D' B R D2 B2 L2 D' B2 D
182. 17.78 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' U2 F2 R' F D' R B L2
183. 16.60 F2 U2 F2 D F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 U' R B2 D L' B U B' D B2 F L'
184. 23.55 B2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 U B R F R2 U2 F
185. 19.41 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F B2 D2 U R' L' B' L' D L'
186. 15.36 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L' B' D2 U' B' L D' U' F' R'
187. 16.25 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B' D' B2 D' B R' L F2 D2 U2
188. 12.94 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B D B2 D2 R' U' F2 L' F' D
189. 19.14 F2 U2 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B R L U2 B R' D L' B'
190. 15.72 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 B' F2 R' D2 U2 B2 D2 U' F' L'
191. 21.83 R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B L F L' B D R' D2 B2 D2
192. 14.91 B2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 B L' D R2 F' D2 B' D2
193. 19.10 U R2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B R' B F2 R D B D2 U2
194. 15.71 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 R B U' F L2 U2 R' B' D R2 L
195. 16.02 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L F U' R B' R2 U' F' D2 F2 U2
196. 18.89 U' B2 U R2 L2 U B2 U F2 U R2 F' D' R F' D B2 D' R' U R'
197. 18.67 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L D2 R' F D' U2 L' D2 F' D2
198. 17.20 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U F D' L2 B' R' F D L F' L2 B'
199. 18.16 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 F L D' R' B2 U2 R2 B' F2 D U2
200. 16.63 B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R L2 F R' U F2 L' B2 R' U2
201. 15.75 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F R' B2 U' L D B' D' B F' U
202. 18.12 F2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' B2 R B2 F D B D2 U' R D2
203. 18.90 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R' F' L2 B F2 D' R L' U' B L
204. 15.96 D' F2 U R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D R D2 F' L' F2 D U2 B2 D2 B'
205. 15.94 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' B' D' U2 R B' R L' B U' F D2
206. 19.13 L2 U B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B' R2 D R' L' U2 L2 D2 B' U L'
207. 18.06 B2 L2 U' B2 D U R2 B2 D B2 L' F2 D' R2 B D F R2 U R D'
208. 15.31 L2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L' D2 U B2 U F R2 B' R U2
209. 17.44 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' R F R F R U' L D L2 B' U'
210. 19.31 B2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U' B R D F' D L2 F2 U2 R' D2
211. 16.78 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 U F L' D2 R U' R2
212. 20.19 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B F L U2 F R2 D' R F2 U
213. 17.47 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B D R2 F2 L' U F R D' R U
214. 16.04 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R' U2 R' D' B U' R' B' R2 B
215. 20.24 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B U' R U2 B2 L2 F D2 R U2
216. 21.50 R2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 B' L' F2 L D U2 R' B' R' L'
217. 19.39 R2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D U L2 U2 R' D' F' L' B' D U2 B' L U' L'
218. 19.33 F2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 U B2 U' F R F L2 F' L D' L2 F L2
219. 18.61 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F L F2 R' B2 R' D' U B' L U2
220. 18.25 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U F' D L D' R B F' L2 F2
221. 16.23 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' U2 F D2 R' D' B' U2 F2 R2
222. 17.39 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 U2 R' F D2 B D2 R' L2 U' F2
223. 13.85 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 U' F2 L' D2 L B' R' L' F R U' B U2
224. 20.02 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F B2 L' D' B2 R F' D B L U2
225. 24.57 R2 U L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U F B2 R' D' L' U R D B' U
226. 16.06 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R F L' B2 U R L' D B2 F L'
227. 17.43 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F' D2 R L' D' F' D2 B' R2 L
228. 19.58 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F R D2 U F D L' D L'
229. 20.01 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D U B2 U' R' U' F D B L U' L2 B D2 U
230. 20.77 R2 B2 D U L2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 D B' U R2 D L' D B' L D2 R U'
231. 19.03 B2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U B' F R2 U' F2 L' U' B R' B D2
232. 16.55 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R' U2 F D' U2 F R2 U' F D' U'
233. 23.37 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U F' D R D' L D' L2 F R2 B U
234. 23.71 U L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U2 R B' U2 L F' R L F D' B2 U
235. 20.97 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F' L D2 R F2 D2 U L' F D2 U'
236. 22.51 F2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 L2 B R D2 L2 D' B' F D L B' D
237. 17.82 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F B2 U' B' R L' F L2 B2 R2 D2
238. 19.54 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U' L' B R' D F D2 B2 U2 R U L2
239. 17.03 B2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 D U' R' D2 R2 B2 D' F' R2 U2 F'
240. 23.01 U2 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B F' D F' L' B2 U R' D B U2
241. 18.13 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 D F' L2 F' D2 R2 D B2 R' D'
242. 16.16 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' R' B D F2 R F' U2 R' L2 F' U'
243. 19.11 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D L' B2 D' L U' L2 B2 F R' D2 U'
244. 18.36 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F D B' R' D B2 R2 U2 F' R' L'
245. 19.37 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 F U2 R L' D' B' L2 U' B2 U R'
246. 14.95 L2 U R2 D L2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 R D F D' F2 R2 U2 B2 R
247. 15.72 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' R L2 F U2 L2 U2 B L2 B' U2
248. 18.29 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U B2 U F2 U2 B F' D R' B' D' B U L' B
249. 19.82 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U L' U F2 R D2 L' B' D F' R U'
250. 13.46 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L' B' D2 F D R B' L D R L'
251. 17.60 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 R F2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' U'
252. 21.82 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' B' R F2 D F' R' D2 L' F' D U2
253. 20.46 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F L2 F2 U' L F' R D2 U'
254. 22.88 B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 D F' D L D R F2 R F2 D B L' U'
255. 19.42 R2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 F' R' U B2 F2 R F' U B2 D2 U2
256. 18.55 L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' L' D2 F R' B R U R F2
257. 15.33 D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L' D2 B' R F' R F2 U2 L2 B'
258. 18.68 D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U' B' L U2 R' L U R2 U' L F U
259. 20.69 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B' L' U' L' D' U' L F2 D' R' U'
260. 19.63 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U R' F2 D' L D2 U2 F' L F2 U
261. 20.54 D' B2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B' U' F R F U' R L D F U2
262. 19.11 B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F U B' F' D B2 R F' U2 L' D
263. 14.96 R2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' R' F D' B' R' D F' U B U'
264. 15.45 B2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 B' L B D2 B' U2 R' D L F2 D
265. 19.52 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 B R U2 R D U2 F U2 B' D2
266. 15.82 D L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 D F L F2 U' L2 D L2 U L' F2
267. 21.90 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 D R2 U2 B' R' L' U B' F D F' U' B'
268. 20.31 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R' D R L F R' B' U' F R2 U
269. 18.86 F2 D2 F2 U R2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 B F' U' L' U2 R' D' B' F' R U'
270. 16.14 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' F D' R L' B' D' U L' F' D2 F'
271. 16.49 D R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 U2 B' R U2 L D F' L' D' B D2 R'
272. 18.22 D' U2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U F' R B' U' B2 F2 L' D U B D
273. 19.68 F2 D F2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U B R2 U L2 D' R' B2 F' R2 D2 U2
274. 16.80 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D B L F' L2 F' U2 R' F' R
275. 18.73 D R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 D B F' D' B2 R L' F U'
276. 22.00 R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' B L D2 R' B' L2 D2 L2
277. 20.36 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U F D' L U F U B2 U R L U'
278. 23.92 B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 R L' B2 D' L' U R2 L' B' L' U'
279. 16.67 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 D' R L' D' F' R2 F L' D2 F D2 U
280. 15.76 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' D' U2 L2 U F2 R L2
281. 19.32 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 B R U' R F R' L D U2 B' U'
282. 15.65 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 F2 U R U B' R F' L' F L2 B2 L2
283. 15.44 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D' U F' R2 L B' D' B' U R L2 F
284. 15.21 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D R2 U' F R2 F D L U F2 D2 F L' D2
285. 22.54 B2 R2 B2 D' U L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' R F2 U' F' D' L D2 B' U' R'
286. 16.42 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R D U L F2 R2 B U L2 F U'
287. 17.22 F2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L' D F D2 F' D U' R2 L'
288. 16.87 U R2 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 U B2 U2 L F D' R2 F' U' B U2 F'
289. 16.17 R2 D' B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B' U R' U' R F' D' B R L'
290. 19.29 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' U2 F2 U L2 U2 L' B R2 B2 R D F' L' B D'
291. 14.87 U' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U R B U2 L' U2 B R B2 D' F L'
292. 21.76 U2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 F D F2 R D B2 D' F2 L' D2
293. 18.42 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 D' F2 L' D' R' U2 F' L U2 B R2
294. 18.06 L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L' B2 R' B2 U2 B U' L' D L'
295. 19.85 L2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' F R' D L' D B' L2 B U' R U'
296. 15.88 R2 U L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U B' F U B D2 U R U' L' F2 U'
297. 17.40 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F U' B D' L' U2 L' U2 L U'
298. 16.14 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L U L B D' B2 L F' L2 U
299. 18.72 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' D U F' D U L2 U2 L
300. 16.48 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D U2 R' U L2 D2 L D F R2 U F2 U'
301. 17.33 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U F2 L' D' U2 F2 L' U F L B' L2 D'
302. 16.64 U2 F2 U L2 D2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U B' D' R2 B L' B2 R U' R' D
303. 19.24 U F2 D B2 D' F2 U R2 D' B' R2 D L' B' F R D U F' U'
304. 19.70 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F R2 F2 D' R' L D B' L' D'
305. 19.66 U B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R B2 R' U2 B' F' L' D' R2 D2 U'
306. 20.59 R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 D L D' F L2 D B R' F2 D R2 L'
307. 19.12 R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' L2 D L2 D B' F2 U2 F' D2 L B' L D2 U2
308. 19.72 R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F U' R' B' U2 F2 R B L F U'
309. 20.69 R2 D B2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R U R2 L' F R' U2
310. 20.53 U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F U' R B' F' D U L2 B2 U
311. 18.66 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 D B2 U' F' R' D R B2 L2 F R F L' D
312. 23.26 R2 L2 D2 U R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L2 F U' L' F2 D' B L' D' B U
313. 19.47 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R L2 U' B2 F R' B U L
314. 16.29 U' F2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B' D F U2 L U' R L2 U2 L2 U'
315. 19.46 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D U' L D2 B' F' U' L' F2 D' B2 F R'
316. 16.37 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F' R U2 L B D2 F' D' L U'
317. 15.53 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 D R2 U F2 L2 F' R F' R2 B L' F L' D F' U'
318. 18.41 U' F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R' B U2 R' D' F' L F2 U' R
319. 18.86 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U F D' B L' B2 R2 F' D' L2
320. 20.58 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D B U L' B R U R B2 R B L'
321. 19.57 U B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U B U2 R2 F2 R' D U F L2 U'
322. 18.30 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' U' R B R L D' F L2 F' R' F2 U2
323. 21.70 U' R2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B U R B2 F2 L' B2 D U' F'
324. 15.53 U R2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 B' D' U2 R' D' U' B R' D B'
325. 19.40 F2 U L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 F' R' B F' D2 R F2 R2 B2 D U2
326. 19.52 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U R' D' U F L U' L2 F' R L2
327. 20.08 D L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D2 L U F D' F D2 B' L' D2 L2 U'
328. 20.41 B2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U L' F' U' R2 B R D' B L D' L'
329. 18.63 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L' D' R F2 L2 D B R D U'
330. 18.28 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 U F' U' L F' D' F R' L D2 L2 D'
331. 17.71 D' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' L' B R' D U2 B' D R2 U L2
332. 17.69 R2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' U' B' R' U B' F L U F2 L D'
333. 21.19 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U B2 U' B' R2 D' U B' L2 F L D R D2
334. 20.32 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 D' L B2 D R B U B' F D' F2 U2
335. 16.84 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L D' R' B2 D B L' D2 F' D' U2
336. 16.96 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F' L2 F U' B2 L B2 F D R'
337. 16.05 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 L B2 D' L' U' B2 D F' U R2 U2
338. 20.31 L2 D L2 U' B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R F2 D' B D2 L' D F D' B U2
339. 21.58 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U' B R F' L2 B D L2 D U2 L2
340. 17.95 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R' D' L B2 R2 D R F' R2
341. 18.85 R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 D F2 L B F2 L' D2 R' F' L U' B L2
342. 19.60 U B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' F L B D B2 L B' U' F2
343. 20.42 U2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F D F2 D' L2 B R U2 F U2
344. 26.39 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F' R' B2 L' F' U F D' B' D
345. 16.73 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B L' U R' L' U L' B L' D' U
346. 17.96 B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L D' L2 B' F2 L' F' D2 L2 D' U2
347. 18.48 F2 D' U' F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R D' F' R D B' F2 L2 D B2 U'
348. 18.87 B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U R' B' L' D2 B2 U F2 L U B2
349. 18.25 D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 B' D2 R' F' L' U F2 U B' L U'
350. 18.32 D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U' F' L2 B U L2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 U'
351. 23.19 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U L U2 B' R B F' U B R2 L2


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Mar 11, 2012)

it's the third day already and i have only done 132 solves so far :S


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 11, 2012)

Got no time to arrange things in a pretty way right now.


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
10.00, 11.25, 10.00, 9.80, 9.27, 10.06, 13.72, 11.64, 10.17, 9.73, 10.62, 10.17, 9.55, 9.80, 9.44, 10.72, 9.20, 9.48, 7.96, 10.44, 10.56, 11.00, 10.62, 10.72, 10.58, 8.36, 9.07, 11.34, 9.84, 10.53, 8.40, 11.49, 10.00, 9.72, 10.97, 10.36, 12.36, 9.61, 9.46, 10.15, 8.28, 10.98, 12.14, 12.12, 9.11, 11.68, 9.34, 7.74, 8.34, 9.87, 10.68, 11.08, 11.90, 10.01, 11.23, 10.66, 10.43, 10.70, 10.19, 11.05, 11.49, 11.28, 11.17, 10.04, 9.76, 13.40, 9.02, 10.55, 9.35, 9.39, 10.92, 11.43, 10.03, 11.57, 10.84, 10.92, 8.80, 8.77, 9.70, 12.51, 11.91, 11.98, 9.68, 10.26, 9.53, 8.77, 11.63, 10.54, 10.22, 7.87, 10.64, 9.13, 10.02, 9.19, 11.84, 9.99, 9.03, 12.84, 9.20, 9.64, 10.41, 13.45, 9.54, 10.69, 11.42, 9.35, 9.59, 11.33, 9.90, 10.16, 9.47, 9.39, 10.63, 11.79, 15.55, 10.75, 9.85, 9.14, 11.41, 10.15, 10.07, 9.96, 10.53, 10.88, 9.76, 9.70, 10.46, 10.65, 11.41, 8.93, 11.05, 10.83, 10.10, 9.19, 9.59, 12.53, 10.92, 10.51, 9.98, 11.59, 9.89, 9.98, 11.50, 12.57, 9.73, 9.77, 10.46, 9.74, 12.17, 11.16, 9.09, 8.65, 10.70, 9.89, 9.55, 10.99, 8.76, 10.59, 11.17, 12.25, 10.82, 12.28, 10.58, 14.29, 11.71, 9.47, 10.00, 9.63, 10.08, 10.04, 10.23, 10.60, 9.84, 10.26, 11.14, 9.10, 10.60, 11.24, 9.94, 10.01, 10.67, 8.57, 9.65, 9.88, 10.47, 11.19, 17.06, 9.94, 10.58, 10.25, 10.38, 9.62, 11.59, 7.78, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 10.02, 10.99, 11.87, 10.28, 9.33, 10.22, 10.53, 11.47, 9.51, 9.16, 9.70, 11.82, 11.54, 9.92, 10.88, 9.38, 10.39, 10.10, 10.55, 8.80, 10.18, 10.01, 10.67, 9.91, 13.48, 9.65, 9.30, 10.16, 10.76, 9.27, 8.68, 10.50, 11.52, 9.70, 10.74, 11.50, 10.34, 9.66, 10.75, 9.71, 10.11, 10.90, 10.85, 10.93, 11.36, 10.27, 11.27, 10.78, 11.65, 8.43, 10.17, 10.51, 11.29, 12.91, 11.97, 7.81, 11.93, 10.24, 11.49, 10.95, 12.54, 9.30, 10.59, 9.27, 10.13, 9.93, 9.61, 10.63, 11.30, 8.80, 9.51, 11.00, 10.31, 12.30, 10.71, 9.22, 8.23, 11.25, 11.03, 9.23, 10.37, 8.81, 10.35, 8.89, 12.29, 13.07, 12.54, 11.01, 10.38, 9.90, 9.46, 12.63, 9.30, 11.48, 9.84, 11.81, 10.34, 9.93, 9.96, 8.27, 9.48, 9.31, 10.68, 10.03, 13.51, 9.33, 11.55, 10.13, 11.30, 10.56, 10.04, 10.73, 8.96, 10.64, 10.30, 9.50, 10.46, 11.35, 8.58, 10.04, 11.53, 10.12, 9.66, 10.45, 11.63, 8.46, 8.31, 9.77, 9.58, 8.86, 9.92, 11.61, 10.35, 13.10, 9.48, 10.26, 11.23, 9.62, 8.28, 11.26, 10.41, 12.08, 10.42, 11.84, 10.41, 10.08, 10.41, 9.16, 11.72, 10.38, 9.81, 10.06, 9.91, 9.77, 9.42, 10.60, 10.99, 9.76, 11.53, 8.72, 10.57, 11.82, 11.53, 9.91, 10.53, 10.06, 10.44, 10.74, 11.44, 11.37, 10.49, 10.80, 10.15, 10.95, 11.05, 8.73, 9.76, 10.18, 9.81, 8.77, 8.99, 9.98, 11.61, 9.03, 10.09, 10.28, 10.52, 11.33, 9.97, 11.35, 9.41, 13.19, 11.06, 9.30, 10.89, 11.98, 9.81, 9.19, 9.78, 9.67, 10.88, 9.18, 10.50, 10.19, 11.49, 10.57, 9.63, 11.12, 11.75, 9.63, 10.21, 9.44, 11.36, 7.75, 11.27, 9.77, 10.40, 10.94, 9.71, 9.94, 9.30, 11.69, 10.60, 10.63, 8.93, 10.50, 11.37, 11.53, 9.41, 10.88, 9.48, 9.96, 10.22, 9.62, 9.47, 11.22, 7.70, 10.98, 10.81, 10.38, 10.85, 9.97, 10.79, 10.70, 9.82, 10.57, 10.47, 12.13, 11.20, 9.77, 11.40, 9.93, 9.56, 11.23, 8.93, 9.67, 9.61, 11.03, 10.08, 10.98, 10.02, 10.53, 9.25, 10.86, 9.90, 10.78, 10.71, 10.69, 10.89, 10.14, 10.40, 11.68, 10.46, 9.33, 10.44, 10.41, 10.80, 10.11, 9.17, 8.90, 10.36, 10.86, 10.15, 10.67, 10.20, 10.61, 12.49, 10.10, 11.95, 10.10, 9.83, 9.99, 10.79, 10.64, 11.02, 9.46, 9.83, 9.84, 10.92, 11.36, 10.76, 12.44, 11.04, 9.42, 10.17, 11.03, 10.88, 9.77, 10.04, 9.54, 10.18, 9.73, 11.47, 10.69, 12.14, 10.84, 9.52, 11.38, 9.43, 10.94, 11.30, 10.06, 10.40, 9.64, 10.40, 9.99, 11.04, 10.55, 9.52, 12.60, 9.09, 10.79, 9.29, 12.46, 11.90, 11.49, 10.57, 9.96, 10.77, 11.15, 10.34, 8.73, 9.93, 9.68, 11.52, 11.14, 11.25, 9.75, 8.96, 10.12, 9.18, 9.32, 10.66, 7.98, 12.48, 9.82, 11.06, 9.36, 11.33, 9.99, 10.49, 8.41, 11.38, 12.65, 10.28, 9.46, 9.20, 12.10, 9.81, 10.47, 10.27, 10.47, 9.20, 11.59, 10.00, 9.47, 11.86, 9.24, 8.97, 9.66, 9.25, 9.74, 8.63, 8.81, 10.34, 11.96, 9.50, 11.37, 10.29, 9.58, 11.61, 9.24, 9.56, 9.82, 8.54, 9.02, 12.18, 10.17, 11.91, 11.58, 10.27, 8.92, 10.49, 8.94, 9.52, 9.84, 10.06, 10.45, 11.14, 10.61, 9.25, 11.77, 10.37, 8.97, 11.37, 9.26, 10.35, 11.47, 10.15, 10.51, 8.83, 10.64, 9.82, 10.35, 11.43, 10.34, 9.60, 9.86, 9.46, 10.15, 10.35, 10.21, 10.29, 10.20, 9.82, 11.21, 9.25, 10.02, 9.72, 9.66, 9.65, 10.98, 9.64, 9.37, 9.54, 9.18, 9.43, 9.48, 10.55, 11.34, 12.28, 10.89, 10.64, 8.94, 10.12, 8.43, 8.77, 10.33, 10.84, 11.17, 10.21, 10.65, 10.12, 8.84, 10.72, 10.45, 10.90, 10.19, 11.91, 12.48, 10.70, 10.90, 10.23, 8.96, 10.64, 8.46, 11.26, 9.91, 9.34, 13.68, 10.11, 12.02, 9.09, 10.19, 8.51, 10.76, 10.40, 9.48, 13.22, 9.15, 11.04, 10.24, 11.36, 9.83, 12.43, 10.42, 10.71, 8.76, 8.87, 11.14, 10.50, 10.38, 11.62, 11.77, 10.43, 10.37, 10.36, 11.65, 11.11, 11.40, 10.81, 10.80, 10.72, 9.82, 9.63, 11.46, 8.59, 11.03, 11.30, 10.17, 11.98, 10.60, 9.53, 12.04, 10.82, 10.85, 11.74, 11.08, 9.18, 9.51, 9.32, 11.87, 10.68, 9.31, 10.60, 11.98, 8.82, 10.50, 9.76, 10.19, 8.42, 8.86, 9.61, 10.03, 11.26, 10.72, 10.00, 11.60, 10.76, 11.10, 9.93, 9.52, 8.82, 10.78, 11.22, 9.48, 10.46, 9.57, 9.96, 10.58, 9.80, 10.17, 9.11, 9.69, 11.03, 11.21, 11.12, 8.46, 10.10, 10.47, 11.63, 11.91, 8.88, 11.25, 10.96, 10.10, 11.81, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 10.84, 11.77, 10.54, 12.48, 9.12, 11.51, 10.71, 9.53, 9.66, 9.51, 11.72, 9.04, 10.22, 12.37, 9.14, 10.84, 10.78, 10.10, 8.86, 10.27, 9.07, 10.39, 11.21, 9.46, 9.65, 9.83, 10.14, 11.80, 11.24, 9.94, 10.26, 9.70, 9.26, 10.66, 13.03, 10.15, 9.81, 9.50, 12.33, 10.42, 10.77, 9.33, 10.91, 9.83, 12.94, 9.47, 8.94, 10.41, 11.33, 10.63, 10.35, 9.21, 11.92, 10.59, 11.83, 9.68, 10.94, 11.79, 10.72, 10.85, 9.20, 10.53, 12.05, 9.75, 9.01, 8.89, 11.28, 10.13, 10.30, 11.84, 10.10, 10.73, 8.08, 9.65, 9.93, 11.04, 10.95, 11.35, 10.59, 11.51, 12.41, 10.45, 11.83, 11.16, 8.69, 11.28, 10.81, 10.01, 10.27, 9.40, 10.62, 10.81, 12.10, 10.58, 10.42, 9.38, 10.14, 11.61, 9.02, 13.51, 10.70, 9.71, 10.81, 10.36, 11.68, 10.30, 10.95, 8.07, 10.41, 11.24, 9.02, 10.94, 8.64, 11.05, 9.94, 8.83, 9.04, 8.83, 10.21, 11.39, 10.44, 10.24, 9.81, 10.33, 12.56, 10.10, 11.73, 10.83, 10.74, 10.40, 11.11, 10.81, 9.86, 10.23, 8.52, 10.03, 10.77, 10.67, 9.24, 9.33, 9.33, 9.18, 9.41, 10.90, 10.25, 10.84, 8.92, 9.01, 11.21, 8.57, 8.27, 9.83, 8.49, 9.86, 11.65, 9.30, 10.95, 11.22, 10.23, 9.35, 9.46, 10.29, 10.40, 10.72, 8.51, 8.60, 8.28, 9.39, 11.06, 9.66, 9.71, 9.96, 10.08, 9.58, 9.77, 8.92, 9.52, 9.46, 10.83, 9.28, 10.32, 10.79, 11.39, 10.76, 10.21, 10.64, 10.25, 10.96, 10.50, 11.72, 8.55, 9.22, 8.82, 9.19, 10.11, 9.70, 11.93, 10.31, 10.17, 9.45, 9.82, 8.69, 9.65, 9.98, 10.79, 11.30, 10.54, 10.97, 11.51, 10.46, 10.46, 11.51, 11.63, 9.38, 10.00, 8.51, 11.62, 9.15, 9.60, 9.27, 11.49, 13.87+, 9.65, 10.91, 9.98, 8.75, 9.88, 8.81, 10.38, 9.53, 9.23, 10.79, 11.10, 10.53, 10.01, 9.45, 12.60, 12.83, 11.18, 9.65, 11.75, 10.54, 9.59, 9.46, 9.95, 8.34, 12.80, 8.77, 11.39, 11.33, 9.94, 9.50, 11.79, 9.66, 9.25, 10.84, 11.36, 8.50, 12.84, 8.33, 8.19, 10.80, 8.56, 8.56, 10.98, 11.55, 8.97, 11.23, 8.99, 11.61+, 9.70, 10.03, 11.51, 8.46, 7.34, 11.52+, 9.44, 10.86, 10.14, 11.67, 10.62, 10.58, 9.43, 8.42, 11.29, 10.59, 9.00, 9.91, 10.55, 9.77, 11.17, 11.83, 11.39, 10.47, 10.97, 9.25, 9.29, 9.38, 9.81, 9.06, 9.85, 10.29, 12.11, 10.02, 10.66, 10.02, 9.57, 9.23, 8.40, 10.08, 12.07, 9.00, 11.07, 9.63, 8.95, 10.75, 11.05, 9.57, 12.31, 10.06, 9.75, 11.51, 9.60, 9.08, 9.16, 9.30, 12.12, 10.34, 10.42, 9.06, 10.40, 9.15, 10.63, 10.39, 10.51, 11.29, 10.48, 9.81, 8.68, 12.02, 14.04, 11.50, 10.25, 9.40, 9.49, 11.94, 8.93, 12.18, 8.60, 9.21, 11.46, 11.73, 10.82, 9.19, 9.54, 9.05, 10.15, 9.05, 9.16, 9.24, 11.50, 11.00, 11.09, 12.86, 11.35, 10.34, 12.59, 10.26, 9.72, 10.34, 10.86, 12.39, 10.09, 10.70, 8.72, 11.70, 9.60, 10.60, 10.81, 9.52, 10.48, 9.73, 12.06, 11.13, 9.38, 9.06, 10.20, 10.12, 12.75, 9.98, 12.44, 10.54, 9.38, 9.03, 13.58, 9.87, 9.72, 11.26, 10.19, 11.04, 9.56, 11.12, 9.29, 9.80, 9.29, 10.89, 10.63, 8.77, 11.17, 10.56, 10.04, 10.43, 8.71, 11.09, 12.05, 9.56, 10.64, 11.18, 10.56, 8.73, 10.05, 10.70, 10.89, 9.88, 12.99, 10.23, 10.52, 8.40, 9.57, 10.96, 11.48, 10.50, 11.11, 9.78, 10.18, 8.68, 10.87, 9.69, 10.79, 11.45, 11.67, 10.38, 10.39, 9.06, 11.42, 11.53, 11.03, 9.64, 10.95, 9.48, 9.03, 10.84, 9.74, 9.28, 10.20, 10.19, 10.29, 9.16, 9.38, 9.30, 11.64, 8.19, 9.11, 10.82, 8.30, 11.39, 11.79, 8.75, 9.67, 9.92, 8.82, 10.07, 10.28, 9.48, 8.92, 10.76, 12.15, 11.69, 10.59, 9.57, 11.02, 12.39, 11.98, 9.43, 10.20, 10.66, 9.91, 12.39, 10.37, 12.42, 9.87, 10.22, 10.19, 10.68, 7.70, 10.13, 9.47, 11.03, 9.39, 11.06, 9.82, 9.16, 9.68, 9.91, 10.90, 10.74, 10.52, 9.56, 10.30, 11.98, 9.22, 9.79, 11.01, 10.01, 10.71, 9.70, 9.47, 10.83, 11.28, 10.68, 8.74, 10.68, 10.09, 9.76, 10.25, 9.10, 8.92, 11.37, 10.45, 9.98, 10.69, 11.63, 11.42, 11.75, 10.78, 10.00, 9.64, 11.37, 10.33, 12.29, 10.62, 10.15, 8.43, 11.25, 10.05, 10.69, 9.59, 9.58, 10.10, 10.30, 9.33, 9.21, 9.59, 10.47, 10.00, 11.37, 9.70, 8.58, 10.97, 10.95, 9.54, 10.14, 13.23, 10.04, 11.05, 10.64, 8.64, 10.04, 8.77, 9.99, 10.06, 11.89, 9.91, 8.69, 10.09, 10.33, 10.08, 9.93, 10.35, 11.25, 10.75, 10.93, 7.83, 10.97, 10.18, 10.55, 10.86, 10.92, 12.16, 9.94, 10.15, 10.64, 9.45, 9.59, 9.70, 10.72, 9.33, 8.73, 9.84, 10.70, 11.72, 10.52, 9.10, 11.05, 8.78, 10.40, 10.56, 11.28, 9.54, 11.17, 10.79, 9.77, 8.99, 9.86, 8.94, 10.82, 10.46, 8.68, 10.49, 10.46, 10.22, 10.89, 10.75, 10.82, 9.94, 8.35, 11.50, 10.89, 11.10, 10.21, 8.45, 9.05, 10.31, 7.93, 11.17, 11.25, 9.20, 10.85, 10.53, 11.35, 9.10, 9.00, 9.87, 9.86, 11.44, 9.32, 10.07, 11.02, 10.85, 11.87, 11.83, 8.81, 9.51, 10.38, 12.02, 11.60, 10.22, 8.64, 7.73, 12.13, 10.62, 10.62, 9.68, 9.62, 8.35, 10.39, 10.37, 8.93, 10.73, 10.87, 9.32, 11.15, 10.28, 10.49, 12.93, 9.09, 13.35, 11.29, 11.99, 9.91, 12.30, 10.65, 10.34, 10.16, 10.36, 10.36, 9.26, 10.40, 8.88, 8.85, 12.06, 10.64, 10.79, 10.63, 11.33, 12.55, 10.44, 8.32, 11.08, 10.26, 9.85, 9.81, 10.90, 10.51, 10.71, 9.36, 10.46, 9.32, 9.68, 10.69, 10.45, 9.89, 9.86, 11.28, 9.48, 11.33, 11.64, 10.86, 10.59, 9.33, 10.18, 10.69, 11.79, 11.75, 9.92, 11.37, 10.26, 9.92, 11.41, 11.53, 14.23, 11.70, 9.54, 10.99, 8.74, 8.62, 10.72, 8.63, 9.96, 10.89, 9.83, 10.67, 10.86, 11.37, 9.97, 9.49, 9.57, 10.03, 10.77, 10.95, 9.92, 10.13, 10.21, 9.22, 9.58, 10.31, 11.67, 9.97, 9.85, 9.09, 11.62, 11.37, 9.97, 9.32, 9.63, 10.23, 9.59, 9.17, 10.47, 12.23, 8.12, 8.66, 9.47, 11.88, 11.39, 10.94, 9.19, 9.87, 10.71, 10.08, 9.43, 11.70, 9.15, 9.11, 10.67, 9.81, 9.51, 11.03, 8.47, 9.70, 11.05, 12.68, 9.38, 11.09, 9.43, 11.55, 11.62, 10.06, 9.42, 9.71, 11.14, 8.20, 8.86, 11.99, 8.49, 9.52, 11.94, 9.35, 9.06, 10.81, 10.70, 10.09, 10.65, 11.52, 11.10, 10.43, 10.22, 11.07, 9.51, 9.05, 11.31, 9.65, 10.63, 9.38, 11.19, 12.16, 9.83, 9.97, 8.59, 11.41, 10.06, 10.89, 10.02, 9.38, 9.68, 9.38, 10.25, 12.79, 10.72, 11.10, 9.30, 10.75, 11.86, 9.70, 9.79, 11.04, 9.90, 12.83, 8.87, 10.76, 9.35, 10.93, 10.40, 10.50, 9.49, 8.76, 9.54, 10.14, 11.90, 10.95, 10.73, 11.36, 10.15, 10.76, 9.06, 10.89, 10.12, 9.38, 11.08, 10.11, 10.58, 9.72, 10.85, 10.12, 9.86, 10.41, 9.90, 8.89, 9.88, 10.48, 10.96, 9.18, 10.00, 9.71, 9.41, 11.80, 12.85, 8.51, 9.12, 9.81, 9.75, 11.36, 8.41, 10.94, 10.68, 10.22, 11.77, 9.78, 10.68, 10.33, 9.69, 10.99, 10.05, 9.86, 10.09, 9.33, 9.12, 10.71, 7.31, 6.96, 12.68, 10.48, 8.66, 10.50, 10.61, 10.02, 11.75, 10.96, 11.24, 11.01, 10.52, 7.55, 8.91, 9.91, 10.52, 10.29, 12.57, 9.92, 9.47, 10.83, 10.01, 9.25, 10.26, 10.67, 10.35, 11.17, 11.08, 10.13, 9.45, 9.18, 9.36, 9.12, 9.41, 11.38, 10.96, 9.84, 8.53, 9.83, 10.13, 9.80, 9.96, 9.19, 11.48, 10.57, 9.76, 8.05, 10.14, 11.22, 10.36, 10.42, 10.38, 9.02, 10.62, 10.63, 10.88, 9.78, 9.40, 10.75, 8.56, 9.81, 8.61, 10.07, 10.54, 11.70, 11.55, 10.41, 9.58, 9.55, 9.74, 10.40, 8.77, 9.98, 9.49, 11.21, 9.17, 9.80, 9.85, 9.08, 9.22, 10.01, 11.09, 9.35, 10.78, 9.25, 9.69, 9.07, 9.39, 8.63, 9.23, 9.04, 10.00, 8.97, 9.53, 8.45, 8.22, 16.78, 9.76, 12.14, 9.34, 9.17, 11.26, 10.71, 8.61, 11.34, 11.39, 9.69, 10.84, 10.76, 10.57, 11.37, 8.89, 10.24, 8.91, 9.72, 10.56, 9.20, 11.91, 10.00, 10.61, 11.02, 9.70, 9.58, 9.48, 10.07, 9.30, 8.10, 11.51, 12.17, 9.88, 9.31, 9.00, 10.55, 10.53, 10.80, 10.52, 11.25, 10.43, 9.66, 9.50, 9.03, 11.19, 10.30, 10.79, 10.24, 10.35, 9.95, 9.61, 11.71, 10.52, 9.40, 9.00, 10.47, 9.88, 9.79, 10.29, 9.06, 9.38, 9.95, 9.70, 9.39, 8.56, 10.38, 9.77, 9.32, 9.10, 10.42, 10.92, 11.03, 10.77, 9.91, 9.30, 8.92, 10.99, 9.82, 10.64, 10.64, 9.56, 11.13, 8.87, 10.02, 10.90, 9.14, 9.43, 10.54, 10.79, 10.95, 8.69, 10.59, 11.98, 10.05, 10.02, 10.51, 9.50, 11.80, 10.85, 11.17, 10.41, 10.00, 9.59, 10.23, 11.62, 11.37, 11.81, 12.85, 10.28, 10.17, 10.29, 11.07, 10.54, 10.83, 10.39, 10.66, 10.74, 9.10, 8.74, 10.10, 9.67, 10.96, 10.74, 9.65, 9.98, 10.36, 8.61, 10.51, 9.18, 9.57, 9.66, 11.05, 8.99, 9.50, 8.41, 11.23, 9.93, 9.42, 9.03, 12.66, 9.63, 10.14, 9.64, 11.16, 9.44, 10.11, 10.22, 8.87, 10.75, 10.10, 11.23, 9.75, 11.31, 11.10, 10.27, 8.79, 10.19, 9.20, 11.50, 9.99, 10.98, 8.74, 10.79, 10.55, 10.19, 9.58, 9.28, 11.47, 10.34, 9.80, 10.04, 9.81, 11.67, 9.62, 7.85, 9.82, 7.06, 10.78, 11.09, 8.33, 10.83, 10.23, 10.59, 9.13, 9.58, 9.05, 9.73, 9.34, 10.94, 10.60, 11.99, 8.73, 10.52, 10.73, 9.78, 9.98, 11.79, 10.98, 9.17, 10.20, 10.33, 9.59, 8.83, 10.19, 9.50, 9.74, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 11.09, 10.53, 10.90, 10.08, 15.74, 12.90, 13.14, 14.98, 15.47, 11.31, 11.73, 11.64, 10.96, 12.97, 13.60, 11.20, 12.00, 14.52, 10.13, 12.00, 13.42, 11.94, 12.82, 13.97, 10.65, 11.17, 10.22, 10.99, 9.62, 13.06, 8.98, 11.26, 10.62, 8.77, 10.45, 12.29, 11.00, 12.16, 11.29, 11.73, 10.89, 9.68, 9.69, 13.65, 12.70, 11.32, 9.66, 12.14, 10.27, 12.06, 9.84, 10.72, 11.04, 10.63, 11.07, 12.56, 10.72, 9.70, 8.46, 10.76, 9.78, 11.04, 10.47, 11.84, 10.33, 10.43, 9.30, 9.27, 10.18, 10.22, 10.38, 9.76, 10.68, 11.92, 11.63, 9.30, 10.95, 11.16, 10.78, 11.72, 10.23, 8.84, 10.19, 10.46, 7.81, 11.48, 10.18, 9.56, 10.22, 8.75, 10.23, 11.89, 9.63, 12.21, 9.88, 11.01, 10.17, 8.77, 9.51, 9.81, 10.67, 10.30, 10.08, 9.11, 11.48, 9.84, 8.88, 9.45, 9.19, 9.90, 9.57, 12.06, 9.79, 9.57, 10.50, 10.42, 10.65, 11.36, 9.29, 7.83, 9.10, 9.36, 10.52, 10.48, 10.00, 10.18, 12.16, 10.24, 10.72, 9.98, 10.71, 10.41, 10.58, 9.61, 10.01, 9.77, 9.73, 9.60, 9.80, 10.93, 10.83, 11.58, 9.03, 8.32, 9.62, 8.44, 11.80, 10.18, 10.17, 12.04, 10.16, 9.93, 11.09, 9.26, 9.55, 9.08, 9.77, 10.91, 9.74, 11.62, 11.04, 11.08, 10.05, 9.24, 9.46, 10.43, 9.46, 10.44, 9.90, 10.41, 11.55, 9.22, 12.42, 9.21, 10.09, 10.79, 8.87, 10.57, 8.50, 9.52, 10.71, 9.33, 10.13, 9.27, 10.32, 9.90, 9.84, 9.68, 11.33, 10.39, 10.49, 11.05, 9.84, 9.46, 10.46, 10.87, 9.48, 9.67, 9.28, 11.88, 9.82, 11.04, 9.68, 8.91, 9.99, 9.67, 10.12, 10.73, 9.34, 11.78, 9.34, 8.33, 8.90, 12.43, 9.75, 10.28, 9.35, 9.48, 7.69, 11.11, 11.44, 9.62, 11.11, 10.39, 10.58, 9.50, 9.94, 9.66, 10.34, 10.46, 10.52, 11.57, 10.16, 9.57, 9.84, 9.47, 11.18, 9.55, 10.81, 10.70, 8.51, 9.20, 10.04, 10.60, 9.44, 9.60, 8.83, 9.60, 10.29, 8.67, 11.23, 9.35, 9.89, 10.58, 9.84, 9.19, 9.92, 8.91, 9.85, 9.60, 9.40, 10.37, 9.81, 11.43, 8.18, 10.95, 9.89, 8.30, 8.79, 11.44, 9.96, 8.96, 9.77, 10.06, 9.91, 8.77, 9.17, 8.56, 8.04, 11.45, 9.38, 8.97, 11.18, 10.84, 9.03, 10.56, 9.63, 9.35, 10.37, 11.07, 9.82, 8.82, 10.58, 11.77, 10.73, 10.22, 10.61, 12.36, 9.09, 10.06, 9.87, 9.01, 8.96, 8.44, 10.98, 9.64, 10.68, 10.40, 9.65, 8.87, 10.06, 7.99, 8.83, 8.78, 8.71, 10.82, 8.79, 10.69, 10.21, 9.62, 9.25, 10.31, 10.10, 10.34, 11.43, 11.16, 10.04, 10.64, 10.05, 10.46, 9.95, 9.01, 10.35, 9.91, 8.94, 11.64, 9.88, 10.55, 11.08, 10.78, 10.38, 8.99, 11.25, 11.24, 10.65, 9.62, 10.10, 9.31, 9.93, 9.85, 10.13, 9.33, 10.02, 11.40, 10.60, 8.32, 10.16, 11.20, 9.59, 11.42, 10.32, 9.71, 8.84, 9.49, 10.21, 9.41, 11.58, 9.32, 12.02, 9.49, 9.86, 9.99, 10.13, 10.17, 9.98, 12.12, 10.05, 10.12, 10.06, 9.98, 10.73, 10.06, 10.68, 11.15, 9.32, 11.12, 9.81, 9.16, 10.51, 11.39, 9.11, 9.72, 10.33, 9.35, 11.16, 10.24, 11.08, 11.22, 8.96, 9.77, 10.06, 9.91, 8.77, 9.17, 8.56, 8.04, 11.45, 9.38, 8.97, 11.18, 10.84, 9.03, 10.56, 9.63, 9.35, 10.37, 11.07, 9.82, 8.82, 10.58, 11.77, 10.73, 10.22, 10.61, 12.36, 9.09, 10.06, 9.87, 9.01, 8.96, 8.44, 10.98, 9.64, 10.68, 10.40, 9.65, 8.87, 10.06, 7.99, 8.83, 8.78, 8.71, 10.82, 8.79, 10.69, 10.21, 9.62, 9.25, 10.31, 10.10, 10.34, 11.43, 11.16, 10.04, 10.64, 10.05, 10.46, 9.95, 9.93, 8.74, 8.75, 10.98, 9.22, 10.51, 9.22, 9.26, 9.88, 10.77, 9.05, 9.50, 8.02, 9.65, 10.20, 10.14, 9.16, 10.35, 10.06, 11.32, 11.64, 9.63, 9.40, 9.91, 9.45, 10.11, 9.63, 9.12, 11.01, 8.43, 9.08, 10.80, 10.11, 10.73, 11.48, 11.95, 10.19, 8.85, 8.55, 11.95, 10.17, 8.49, 10.46, 10.27, 10.02, 12.34, 9.91, 11.15, 10.21, 10.14, 9.92, 9.96, 10.00, 9.97, 10.44, 10.43, 10.64, 10.57, 11.23, 11.08, 11.39, 9.57, 11.10, 10.52, 10.45, 10.01, 9.86, 10.52, 9.76, 8.63, 8.71, 10.41, 10.47, 9.36, 8.10, 11.13, 10.26, 9.76, 9.50, 10.82, 10.07, 10.74, 10.87, 10.37, 9.12, 9.76, 10.67, 11.33, 9.32, 10.01, 9.08, 9.79, 9.77, 9.97, 10.29, 10.00, 10.62, 11.70, 9.77, 11.27, 8.48, 10.54, 9.46, 9.56, 9.52, 11.07, 9.93, 11.85, 8.87, 9.31, 10.08, 9.16, 10.36, 11.44, 9.76, 9.72, 10.09, 10.76, 9.88, 10.03, 8.82, 11.25, 9.98, 10.94, 11.12, 8.86, 12.61+, 10.03, 10.37, 10.69, 8.25, 10.41, 11.95, 11.23, 10.27, 10.85, 11.58, 10.24, 10.23, 10.85, 9.68, 11.27, 10.56, 10.35, 10.66, 9.84, 12.34, 10.65, 9.68, 12.03, 10.63, 9.96, 10.40, 9.88, 10.48, 10.00, 11.22, 10.34, 10.68, 9.15, 11.04, 10.17, 11.65, 9.97, 10.64, 9.97, 10.03, 9.90, 11.31, 10.20, 10.03, 10.30, 10.11, 9.22, 9.44, 9.55, 10.88, 7.27, 10.76, 11.38, 10.39, 10.76, 9.31, 10.02, 11.46, 9.09, 8.36, 9.92, 10.55, 9.81, 9.63, 10.55, 8.49, 8.97, 9.41, 9.75, 10.79, 10.58, 10.77, 9.05, 11.30, 8.36, 10.15, 10.27, 10.68, 10.99, 10.26, 10.10, 10.79, 9.10, 13.28, 9.91, 9.58, 11.09, 8.26, 9.69, 10.29, 10.89, 11.14, 9.35, 9.76, 11.96, 10.55, 9.24, 10.39, 9.39, 9.66, 10.96, 10.15, 10.89, 9.11, 10.27, 11.48, 8.27, 10.18, 9.99, 11.59, 9.98, 10.07, 10.61, 11.31, 9.86, 10.02, 9.36, 11.03, 9.74, 9.49, 9.42, 10.15, 12.21, 8.66, 10.71, 9.00, 10.20, 12.36, 10.37, 8.92, 10.11, 9.48, 10.24, 10.94, 9.70, 8.76, 10.04, 9.28, 9.35, 10.21, 12.11, 10.67, 10.38, 12.76, 9.83, 10.65, 9.83, 9.89, 9.30, 11.14, 9.19, 9.60, 11.86, 10.71, 10.11, 8.11, 7.81, 8.49, 9.74, 8.47, 10.07, 10.35, 9.96, 8.91, 9.15, 10.59, 8.04, 10.29, 9.80, 9.11, 9.47, 9.59, 9.54, 10.77, 10.19, 10.81, 11.42, 10.55, 10.30, 9.57, 9.71, 11.50, 9.75, 10.55, 10.39, 8.62, 10.55, 9.09, 11.60, 10.66, 9.39, 7.87, 11.34, 9.31, 10.16, 10.25, 10.24, 10.65, 10.97, 9.91, 10.38, 9.06, 10.00, 7.35, 11.41, 11.14, 9.66, 11.73, 8.85, 10.80, 8.94, 9.59, 8.93, 9.65, 11.34, 10.18, 10.30, 10.18, 10.36, 10.36, 9.55, 10.83, 9.93, 9.22, 10.01, 9.28, 8.91, 9.81, 10.93, 10.98, 9.88, 12.43, 9.10, 9.25, 11.15, 11.44, 9.67, 10.29, 9.79, 9.88, 10.17, 10.63, 13.53, 9.49, 9.05, 10.47, 10.36, 8.33, 10.23, 8.83, 9.48, 10.02, 12.15, 10.54, 8.56, 9.84, 8.54, 12.03, 9.45, 11.05, 8.84, 8.85, 9.97, 11.06, 10.20, 9.66, 8.56, 9.72, 8.77, 13.85, 8.74, 11.10, 11.06, 9.25, 8.15, 10.60, 9.58, 8.02, 12.30, 8.33, 10.06, 8.67, 11.26, 8.92, 8.45, 10.25, 11.40, 11.54, 11.20, 9.59, 11.80, 9.39, 10.24, 9.47, 10.93, 8.78, 10.56, 10.02, 9.86, 9.32, 11.59, 8.39, 11.00, 9.84, 10.39, 11.03, 11.56, 8.73, 9.97, 10.61, 9.07, 9.05, 11.90, 11.51, 10.20, 9.83, 10.26, 10.33, 10.45, 10.51, 10.38, 11.86, 9.69, 11.30, 9.96, 9.97, 9.93, 9.45, 10.10, 11.55, 10.39, 11.97, 11.14, 10.12, 9.43, 11.00, 11.21, 11.02, 9.77, 10.17, 9.94, 9.81, 10.87, 10.35, 11.05, 10.27, 12.57, 11.85, 10.15, 10.79, 11.00, 9.83, 11.82, 9.96, 10.02, 10.72, 10.35, 10.62, 10.94, 9.71, 10.00, 9.39, 10.76, 12.21, 10.85, 10.66, 10.28, 9.98, 10.13, 10.80, 11.17, 9.85, 11.08, 11.02, 12.39, 11.63, 8.36, 9.91, 10.52, 10.00, 12.17, 10.15, 12.62, 12.90, 9.87, 9.94, 9.90, 10.62, 12.16, 10.15, 10.87, 9.33, 10.20, 10.44, 9.35, 12.33, 9.54, 10.27, 10.84, 9.70, 11.35, 10.95, 10.44, 10.74, 11.19, 9.39, 10.53, 9.99, 9.32, 13.66, 11.27, 10.40, 10.33, 11.00, 8.88, 12.23, 11.87, 8.74, 12.03, 9.08, 8.79, 10.44, 7.83, 9.03, 9.73, 10.08, 11.28, 9.61, 10.66, 9.39, 10.26, 10.33, 12.22, 8.74, 9.83, 10.80, 10.18, 11.87, 10.75, 8.65, 11.10, 10.07, 11.55, 10.50, 9.80, 11.37, 10.53, 11.03, 10.83, 11.50, 9.59, 10.06, 9.81, 10.93, 8.51, 10.54, 10.25, 10.95, 8.81, 10.02, 13.19, 9.04, 8.13, 8.92, 10.04, 10.42, 10.70, 9.23, 11.42, 10.67, 9.94, 10.56, 10.50, 10.68, 10.34, 10.88, 9.79, 8.73, 10.99, 10.38, 9.44, 9.17, 9.68, 9.88, 10.66, 9.41, 10.83, 10.53, 8.28, 11.17, 11.90, 9.84, 9.55, 10.31, 10.39, 10.67, 9.09, 11.20, 10.83, 9.40, 9.25, 10.10, 11.53, 10.98, 8.75, 11.97, 10.50, 8.80, 9.26, 10.42, 9.60, 10.18, 9.89, 9.48, 9.94, 10.38, 8.84, 12.28, 10.57, 9.86, 8.05, 11.04, 9.23, 11.55, 9.09, 9.43, 11.88, 11.11, 9.70, 10.76, 10.50, 10.74, 9.67, 9.87, 11.99, 9.47, 9.18, 10.35, 8.16, 10.37, 7.80, 9.77, 9.59, 10.16, 10.58, 9.41, 11.62, 11.06, 10.42, 10.62, 10.91, 11.98, 10.02, 10.19, 9.27, 9.95, 11.29, 11.60, 10.11, 9.19, 11.47, 10.76, 11.06, 9.75, 9.63, 9.80, 9.44, 8.66, 12.00, 9.76, 9.56, 10.71, 10.32, 8.53, 9.91, 12.43, 9.69, 10.94, 11.06, 9.19, 11.56, 11.32, 10.67, 10.76, 10.86, 10.61, 10.56, 10.81, 10.04, 11.05, 10.19, 9.99, 11.30, 11.54, 11.29, 10.73, 10.17, 9.05, 11.58, 7.70, 9.66, 12.06, 10.88, 10.33, 11.00, 10.00, 9.75, 10.39, 10.18, 10.07, 11.31, 9.10, 9.78, 9.30, 10.37, 9.57, 9.60, 10.29, 10.00, 8.76, 10.79, 11.32, 9.66, 11.36, 9.57, 9.14, 9.82, 12.70, 10.69, 12.03, 9.74, 10.90, 10.99, 9.45, 8.83, 12.26, 11.41, 11.97, 10.20, 11.85, 9.29, 9.71, 11.38, 11.02, 10.42, 10.05, 10.58, 10.52, 10.44, 10.39, 10.14, 9.90, 11.83, 9.96, 11.96, 9.53, 11.37, 10.29, 9.85, 10.90, 9.57, 10.42, 10.73, 10.10, 10.17, 11.37, 9.51, 10.72, 11.22, 10.18, 10.14, 11.82, 10.65, 9.22, 11.68, 9.10, 10.53, 10.08, 8.93, 9.77, 9.33, 11.55, 10.68, 9.54, 10.25, 10.19, 11.90, 10.99, 10.11, 11.72, 10.71, 9.83, 9.93, 11.26, 10.59, 10.85, 10.33, 10.63, 10.52, 10.27, 9.08, 10.74, 10.04, 11.66, 9.80, 9.73, 11.42, 10.59, 9.40, 10.05, 10.43, 9.63, 10.96, 9.79, 8.82, 12.20, 9.91, 10.85, 10.18, 9.48, 8.79, 9.34, 10.36, 11.90, 10.58, 11.39, 9.77, 9.93, 10.86, 11.74, 9.84, 10.28, 9.75, 10.04, 9.54, 8.69, 10.70, 9.04, 9.44, 11.01, 9.39, 9.89, 10.06, 9.95, 10.54, 9.57, 10.78, 10.50, 10.89, 11.77, 8.80, 9.48, 8.36, 8.89, 10.49, 11.14, 10.80, 11.94, 11.62, 8.81, 9.56, 10.82, 10.97, 8.90, 10.84, 9.69, 10.08, 8.99, 10.78, 9.39, 9.88, 9.93, 11.62, 11.14, 10.97, 11.20, 9.02, 9.54, 9.69, 10.86, 10.39, 10.34, 9.39, 10.73, 11.78, 10.13, 10.90, 9.74, 10.49, 10.12, 10.06, 10.99, 9.91, 10.25, 10.42, 9.60, 10.62, 10.77, 8.23, 10.52, 10.12, 9.87, 10.92, 9.14, 10.16, 8.90, 11.16, 7.69, 10.51, 10.68, 8.99, 9.46, 9.56, 9.34, 11.80, 9.63, 10.86, 9.69, 9.70, 8.50, 10.01, 10.73, 10.79, 10.05, 10.95, 9.98, 10.24, 9.66, 9.93, 11.80+, 9.53, 10.35, 9.44, 9.42, 10.98, 9.14, 11.95, 9.95, 9.84, 9.93, 8.75, 10.78, 11.41, 10.88, 10.60, 11.15, 11.76, 10.60, 9.37, 9.77, 10.58, 11.03, 8.63, 9.24, 10.56, 8.97, 11.89, 9.25, 9.15, 9.70, 8.79, 9.17, 10.99, 9.78, 9.09, 10.62, 9.80, 10.12, 9.95, 10.46, 12.77, 9.73, 11.50, 10.58, 9.86, 10.94, 9.88, 10.77, 10.16, 11.27, 9.01, 10.31, 9.54, 10.62, 11.99, 11.59, 10.23, 11.42, 10.78, 11.03, 10.20, 10.88, 10.61, 10.14, 10.64, 10.01, 10.11, 9.71, 10.09, 10.93, 8.27, 9.99, 11.91, 8.68, 10.23, 8.56, 10.21, 10.75, 10.89, 9.87, 9.61, 8.69, 9.82, 9.72, 9.58, 11.40, 9.63, 10.20, 8.56, 10.28, 10.27, 9.82, 11.09, 11.14, 10.54, 9.69, 10.68, 10.73, 10.64, 11.49, 10.08, 10.80, 9.11, 11.53, 9.95, 8.87, 9.85, 9.54, 9.78, 11.50, 9.55, 9.58, 8.52, 11.23, 9.90, 10.17, 11.68, 9.67, 10.76, 9.50, 11.03, 10.43, 9.30, 8.99, 11.02, 9.96, 10.59, 8.79, 10.05, 9.98, 10.96, 9.63, 11.17, 10.85, 10.38, 10.08, 9.08, 9.95, 9.22, 10.42, 9.60, 11.71, 11.05, 9.77, 9.92, 9.79, 10.09, 10.22, 11.89, 8.93, 10.51, 11.68, 10.95, 8.61, 11.00, 9.51, 11.15, 10.37, 10.62, 9.15, 10.69, 10.61, 9.78, 11.85, 9.28, 8.46, 10.96, 9.11, 9.37, 10.15, 9.71, 8.72, 9.05, 9.22, 10.34, 9.67, 10.13, 11.19, 10.52, 8.77, 9.31, 9.08, 8.58, 11.12, 9.67, 10.90, 11.47, 9.99, 10.12, 9.11, 9.45, 9.52, 12.45, 10.68, 8.42, 11.69, 8.53, 9.87, 11.67, 8.43, 9.17, 9.46, 9.02, 9.08, 10.13, 10.39, 7.73, 8.86, 10.00, 8.54, 8.55, 8.74, 8.67, 9.06, 14.61+, 9.77, 9.12, 9.48, 11.44, 9.61, 9.43, 8.14, 10.26, 10.25, 9.59, 10.07, 8.61, 10.05, 9.70, 10.37, 9.09, 8.85, 9.74, 8.15, 9.73, 11.31, 9.71, 11.12, 9.91, 9.98, 9.66, 10.97, 12.78, 10.04, 9.08, 10.87, 9.42, 10.94, 9.50, 10.32, 10.56, 8.29, 8.19, 9.64, 9.24, 9.77, 10.30, 9.73, 10.39, 10.65, 10.00, 9.75, 9.63, 9.97, 12.02, 8.81, 9.06, 8.97, 9.06, 9.28, 10.37, 8.22, 10.57, 9.42, 10.94, 11.08, 8.47, 10.33, 10.15, 9.61, 11.40, 10.29, 8.89, 9.72, 8.45, 9.79, 9.17, 10.15, 9.86, 10.13, 10.46, 9.51, 10.66, 9.87, 9.55, 8.36, 8.72, 9.91, 10.07, 8.55, 10.12, 9.74, 10.07, 10.56, 9.84, 9.61, 10.15, 10.62, 10.14, 10.97, 9.28, 11.67, 10.16, 8.80, 10.19, 11.04, 9.52, 11.56, 9.76, 10.87, 10.03, 10.25, 7.81, 10.00, 9.78, 10.41, 9.27, 8.50, 10.61, 9.53, 10.53, 11.06, 9.51, 10.00, 11.12, 10.60, 9.59, 11.03, 10.13, 11.07, 10.73, 9.65, 10.17, 9.13, 8.68, 10.05, 10.72, 10.89, 11.02, 9.66, 10.82, 10.51, 9.39, 9.59, 11.22, 9.43, 9.95, 9.87, 10.51, 10.29, 10.04, 11.53, 10.37, 8.75, 9.72, 10.47, 9.50, 11.28, 9.36, 9.71, 8.30, 10.73, 9.56, 10.73, 9.91, 10.45, 10.55, 9.17, 10.07, 9.35, 11.18, 8.31, 8.84, 10.91, 1.67, 9.24, 10.03, 10.03, 8.77, 10.46, 10.34, 11.82, 9.20, 10.61, 10.59, 10.15, 9.79, 10.87, 9.96, 9.80, 10.08, 10.22, 11.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.25, 11.67, 10.76, 11.21, 10.13, 10.78, 9.16, 9.12, 9.32, 9.64, 9.99, 10.76, 9.99, 11.02, 5.16, 9.63, 10.43, 10.64, 9.23, 8.55, 10.50, 10.05, 8.31, 8.05, 9.61, 9.54, 10.12, 10.53, 9.82, 9.91, 12.72, 9.13, 9.79, 10.37, 10.03, 10.69, 10.54, 9.81, 7.95, 9.41, 10.60, 10.16, 12.56, 9.85, 10.79, 10.66, 9.82, 9.40, 10.19, 9.00, 9.66, 11.56, 9.23, 11.04, 8.94, 10.33, 11.04, 9.41, 9.36, 9.89, 10.94, 10.03, 10.43, 11.16, 9.09, 11.68, 9.13, 10.11, 11.08, 10.76, 9.71, 10.24, 11.12, 9.51, 9.91, 10.48, 9.86, 10.33, 8.70, 9.27, 10.38, 9.05, 11.82, 9.83, 10.68, 10.52, 10.07, 9.83, 9.66, 8.25, 10.94, 10.05, 10.47, 9.71, 10.44, 9.20, 8.99, 10.74, 8.92, 9.56, 9.11, 9.66, 12.13, 8.43, 9.88, 10.47, 8.86, 8.75, 9.62, 10.62, 10.35, 9.38, 9.94, 9.81, 9.09, 10.83, 9.37, 10.67, 8.93, 10.63, 10.39, 10.58, 8.83, 10.92, 9.62, 10.94, 9.90, 10.55, 9.35, 9.35, 9.66, 10.91, 10.43, 10.91, 10.09, 9.90, 9.17, 10.30, 10.86, 9.70, 10.65, 9.58, 10.63, 10.72, 10.19, 8.91, 9.47, 10.04, 10.13, 9.40, 9.96, 9.88, 9.41, 9.76, 8.61, 9.80, 11.88, 9.56, 10.04, 9.29, 10.40, 10.54, 9.36, 9.17, 10.17, 9.37, 10.85, 10.12, 10.46, 11.71, 10.54, 10.17, 10.79, 9.55, 9.58, 8.95, 9.44, 10.23, 10.11, 8.99, 9.99, 11.36, 10.73, 10.75, 9.66, 8.64, 12.12, 11.29, 10.32, 10.04, 10.73, 13.78, 12.35, 11.53, 9.03, 9.20, 8.53, 9.11, 10.17, 9.69, 9.74, 9.44, 10.07, 10.18, 9.44, 9.64, 9.64, 11.04, 9.76, 11.72, 9.49, 9.11, 9.61, 9.79, 9.75, 10.08, 10.05, 12.62, 9.19, 9.14, 9.30, 10.08, 9.66, 8.23, 10.25, 10.45, 10.10, 9.45, 10.93, 9.99, 9.20, 8.80, 8.00, 10.83, 10.10, 9.29, 11.48, 8.98, 9.65, 10.79, 9.77, 10.34, 7.31, 9.44, 10.72, 10.72, 9.39, 10.07, 7.86, 9.59, 10.25, 9.46, 9.16, 9.59, 10.02, 10.03, 9.31, 10.61, 9.63, 10.49, 11.15, 8.84, 10.11, 9.15, 9.33, 10.01, 10.34, 11.41, 10.96, 12.74, 10.30, 9.04, 9.94, 9.13, 9.19, 10.43, 8.46, 10.82, 10.54, 10.64, 9.96, 10.34, 9.41, 10.62, 9.84, 10.66, 10.33, 8.82, 9.93, 10.80, 10.75, 9.55, 11.69, 9.90, 10.17, 8.51, 11.55, 9.68, 9.03, 9.14, 11.28, 9.81, 10.24, 10.63, 10.35, 10.95, 10.43, 9.01, 10.08, 10.39, 8.96, 10.31, 10.44, 9.43, 9.23, 9.78, 9.98, 9.91, 9.91, 9.98, 11.66, 9.98, 10.43, 9.54, 8.04, 8.91, 10.04, 10.43, 9.99, 10.30, 8.94, 8.93, 9.42, 10.97, 10.25, 9.74, 9.58, 7.35, 10.58, 8.59, 10.28, 9.36, 8.84, 9.99, 11.95, 10.09, 9.07, 9.89, 9.07, 10.34, 10.36, 10.16, 9.22, 10.38, 8.91, 11.25, 10.19, 10.05, 9.91, 10.47, 8.74, 8.10, 12.01, 10.35, 10.70, 11.29, 10.46, 10.15, 9.09, 9.80, 9.95, 10.50, 10.54, 11.38, 10.34, 10.89, 9.82, 8.58, 10.29, 9.74, 10.00, 8.20, 9.59, 8.43, 9.54, 9.84, 9.28, 10.68, 11.35, 10.23, 11.53, 8.52, 10.63, 9.69, 9.94, 10.68, 11.59, 9.16, 10.19
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4211/4211
best time: 1.67
worst time: 17.06

current avg5: 10.27 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 8.36 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 10.41 (σ = 0.72)
best avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 10.07 (σ = 0.71)
best avg50: 9.58 (σ = 0.79)

current avg100: 9.96 (σ = 0.68)
best avg100: 9.69 (σ = 0.71)

current avg500: 10.00 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.92 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 10.05 (σ = 0.71)
best avg1000: 10.05 (σ = 0.71)

session avg: 10.20 (σ = 0.78)
session mean: 10.22


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 12, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Got no time to arrange things in a pretty way right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Your best time is 1.67? WAY TO GO! lol.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 12, 2012)

Finished 200 today. Lost session average. So I'm just gonna do it the way I planned on. In a seperate category for 3x3 on PPT so at the moment I'm @ 551 solves.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 12, 2012)

tozies24 said:


> Your best time is 1.67? WAY TO GO! lol.


 
Oh dear i made a mistake in including sone extra MU times sorry. I'll delete later.


----------



## JyH (Mar 12, 2012)

Start date: February 23, 2012

Times:


Spoiler



11.67, 12.80, 15.65, 12.10, 11.26, 13.31, 11.65, 11.72, 13.26, 13.36, 13.62, 11.25, 13.84, 10.01, 12.98, 8.39, 13.56, 16.72, 11.51, 12.58, 12.36, 11.91, 14.77, 15.89, 10.84, 15.55, 12.14, 13.38, 14.13, 12.74, 13.04, 12.00, 12.98, 14.66, 10.45, 14.10+, 13.41, 12.04, 14.17, 16.17, 12.85, 11.43, 12.77, 10.41, 14.73, 15.28, 12.32, 16.26, 12.48, 10.44, 12.49, 11.48, 15.75, 12.36, 13.18, 13.47, 11.17, 13.10, 10.07, 12.77, 12.94, 15.61, 11.89, 11.12, 13.34, 13.13, 14.88, 13.96, 11.64, 13.14, 13.67, 14.15, 11.08, 15.15, 14.51, 10.75, 15.17, 13.62, 11.86, 11.71, 11.93, 14.83, 14.71, 14.65, 11.83, 13.60, 13.49, 11.50, 13.46, 15.69, 12.50, 12.23, 13.02, 14.05, 12.38, 11.70, 11.47, 12.06, 13.93, 15.85, 20.93, 13.32, 11.11, 15.48, 12.11, 11.71, 15.02, 14.15, 10.63, 11.49, 11.26, 12.31, 11.20, 10.91, 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, 14.93, 11.13, 11.23, 16.70, 12.28, 17.29+, 12.58, 11.70, 10.21, 12.63, 12.71, 11.64, 14.46, 12.91, 15.93, 15.05, 14.43, 12.31, 30.21, 14.74, 14.65, 13.53, 11.09, 16.31, 12.35, 14.10, 13.61, 11.94, 13.90, 10.96, 12.50, 12.81, 14.04, 16.36, 15.25, 23.92, 13.06, 9.28, 11.61, 14.22, 12.13, 13.28, 16.47, 12.81, 15.62+, 11.89, 14.62, 16.48, 12.99, 12.75, 13.49, 13.74, 12.92, 11.93, 11.84, 12.73, 14.96, 13.89, 32.95, 11.20, 14.19, 19.24, 12.28, 15.27, 10.06, 12.69, 14.71, 15.95, 10.80, 13.05, 13.63, 12.05, 13.35, 11.67, 11.92, 12.04, 12.45, 12.47, 12.83, 13.36, 13.20, 14.08, 11.49, 10.14, 15.02, 14.28, 10.71, 14.41, 10.23, 13.84, 14.40, 16.46, 12.51, 11.41, 13.75, 11.00, 9.46, 15.85, 16.76, 15.81, 13.74, 13.81, 13.08, 13.58, 14.73, 12.99, 12.87, 14.68, 10.36, 14.32, 11.57, 20.06, 12.79, 14.00, 17.72, 11.75, 13.73, 11.55, 12.37, 13.30, 17.02, 13.60, 12.57, 12.27, 13.10, 13.60, 12.17, 10.29, 13.84, 12.01, 11.06, 11.19, 12.87, 11.87, 14.73, 12.59, 12.07, 14.01, 13.30, 13.86, 13.34, 12.44, 14.16, 11.77, 27.68, 12.90, 13.13, 18.47, 13.37, 11.67, 15.65, 19.63, 17.44, 16.77, 14.12, 13.44, 13.90, 14.68, 13.32, 13.90, 14.69, 14.16, 11.97, 12.02, 16.38, 13.15, 13.20, 14.09, 13.67, 17.15, 12.43, 13.93, 10.97, 13.50, 13.83, 12.81, 12.54, 15.66, 15.91, 13.09, 15.12, 14.54, 13.38, 14.32, 12.65, 11.71, 13.87, 13.90, 13.79, 16.35, 12.89, 15.84, 9.61, 10.97, 16.40, 13.12, 14.73, 15.40, 17.24, 19.18, 13.90, 13.37, 13.84, 15.78, 15.31, 14.22, 12.54, 14.29, 13.76, 11.97, 12.03, 13.93, 14.46, 19.87, 13.48, 14.39, 16.82, 11.64, 15.64, 13.42, 12.17, 13.92, 15.18, 12.09, 12.15, 13.08, 11.79, 10.85, 13.78, 13.32, 13.77, 13.37, 12.82, 13.02, 13.40, 15.17, 14.42, 15.65, 18.30, 12.12, 11.83, 13.83, 12.97, 11.20, 10.58, 11.91, 13.79, 12.63, 13.91, 13.65, 15.26, 15.16, 12.10, 17.64, 13.52, 11.91, 11.61, 12.42, 12.62, 14.96, 16.61, 12.64, 14.09, 13.49, 11.24, 10.76, 12.67, 13.34, 14.77, 12.15, 14.57, 13.62, 11.82, 12.76, 11.52, 14.45, 16.75, 11.87, 12.15, 13.58, 15.20, 13.13, 9.14, 13.33, 13.37, 13.49, 12.64, 11.59, 13.38, 32.39, 12.95, 12.47, 15.23, 15.11, 15.44, 15.74, 22.19, 13.05, 13.20, 11.19, 10.24, 15.00, 10.46, 11.49, 26.18, 15.19, 16.06, 15.89, 13.63, 12.02, 11.85, 15.05, 11.86, 14.44, 15.43, 12.29, 10.67, 15.47, 12.71, 13.94, 13.64, 15.85, 12.26, 13.29, 15.60, 14.64, 10.97, 13.82, 14.93, 14.87, 12.09, 13.53, 10.87, 13.58, 13.38, 12.29, 14.60, 13.07, 14.35, 18.87, 15.31, 12.23, 14.12, 15.18, 16.72, 10.39, 22.26, 14.40, 13.21, 15.83, 15.29, 12.76, 13.72, 13.96, 13.36, 13.03, 15.13, 12.95, 11.05, 13.19, 12.97, 18.26+, 14.93, 12.46, 13.03, 13.90, 12.44, 16.56, 14.20, 11.95, 13.85, 11.57, 13.16, 12.18, 12.60, 15.10, 12.77, 12.19, 15.76, 12.40, 14.77, 14.58, 14.60, 11.56, 10.90, 18.74+, 11.99, 11.83, 12.47, 13.18, 11.19, 10.90, 14.15, 14.48, 16.71+, 11.83, 11.62, 11.20, 12.73, 12.42, 10.77, 15.00, 14.60, 11.92, 11.59, 13.99, 15.06, 20.62, 11.18, 12.57, 12.52, 12.28, 12.57, 11.44, 14.85, 13.78, 9.17, 13.67, 16.25, 15.75, 11.26, 12.09, 16.04, 11.71, 13.68, 16.68, 15.67, 11.07, 14.35, 12.80, 13.67, 12.74, 11.71, 13.41, 17.61, 16.96, 13.38, 12.51, 10.07, 13.10, 11.94, 12.30, 12.85, 15.09, 11.23, 13.11, 10.40, 15.31, 14.92, 15.15, 12.41, 10.96, 15.93, 18.89, 16.29, 13.72, 14.57, 11.03, 11.01, 11.11, 20.63, 14.78, 15.50, 15.55, 11.06, 12.14, 12.79, 13.99, 10.03, 14.49, 14.48, 19.24, 13.95, 16.01, 12.15, 14.79, 12.14, 12.62, 14.17, 13.31, 13.73, 12.89, 12.68, 12.81, 13.85, 15.82, 16.10, 12.07, 11.45, 13.69, 15.87, 13.36, 14.49, 12.86, 12.41, 13.78, 13.04, 11.96, 13.64, 12.79, 16.78, 11.61, 12.67, 14.55, 16.88, 10.86, 16.07, 14.03, 16.84, 15.73, 15.42, 11.89, 15.72, 14.57, 12.96, 11.64, 14.39, 11.50, 12.54, 13.61, 15.76, 11.69, 14.44, 12.55, 14.75, 11.73, 15.18, 11.78, 13.79, 12.91, 15.16, 15.07, 13.06, 11.95, 15.69, 11.50, 14.54, 13.22, 14.27, 14.26, 11.61, 13.70, 12.84, 11.10, 13.28, 14.72, 11.29, 11.73, 12.41, 12.65, 19.36, 14.05, 12.02, 20.06, 13.08, 11.71, 17.30, 12.50, 12.81, 13.14, 13.80, 14.43, 16.69, 15.59, 14.96, 18.07, 15.66, 14.14, 18.88, 13.79, 17.06, 16.91, 13.58, 15.85, 16.82, 16.70, 14.48, 12.59, 13.22, 13.92, 14.36, 16.53, 14.94, 13.22, 12.93, 12.91, 12.71, 16.33, 14.23, 14.39, 12.90, 15.52, 13.91, 16.14, 13.07, 14.25, 17.11, 13.65, 13.01, 14.37, 13.44, 13.78, 14.76, 11.39, 12.85, 14.70, 15.71, 13.18, 15.91, 13.97, 14.36, 16.04, 15.33, 8.52, 13.16, 13.91, 14.12, 13.25, 15.71, 15.11, 10.82, 11.51, 22.23, 12.85, 14.45, 13.68, 14.44, 16.17, 14.48, 13.86, 14.48, 10.08, 11.44, 12.79, 14.47, 13.23, 11.56, 12.58, 13.80, 12.34, 16.20, 13.02, 12.52, 12.29, 14.09, 12.32, 16.11, 12.04, 11.95, 15.13, 12.14, 13.25, 15.22, 13.56, 14.23, 14.08, 15.92, 14.52, 13.95, 14.01, DNF(14.88), 13.92, 16.10, 12.52, 11.07, 12.98, 11.54, 14.76, 14.71, 13.26, 12.42, 10.85, 12.18, 12.28, 15.17, 14.84, 15.10, 12.29, 15.86, 13.99, 15.34, 13.94, 13.66, 12.14, 14.89, 11.17, 13.34, 14.39, 14.67, 16.07, 14.18, 13.42, 18.47, 11.89, 13.99, 15.92, 12.04, 11.73, 13.19, 12.57, 13.35, 12.79, 17.60, 13.94, 12.61, 12.58, 12.89, 13.22, 16.13, 16.03, 17.04+, 12.77, 13.14, 15.79, 12.54, 17.70, 12.56, 13.54, 11.42, 12.48, 11.80, 12.84, 11.39, 11.12, 15.74, 13.07, 12.23, 12.13, 16.41, 11.43, 13.84, 11.94, 14.51, 14.42, 10.64, 13.24, 12.65, 14.53, 20.74, 13.06, 12.09, 12.91, 14.71, 17.69, 13.20, 11.70, 11.77, 14.26, 14.74, 18.16, 10.70, 19.87, 19.07, 12.31, 12.71, 11.17, 12.63, 13.02, 10.76, 10.29, 14.04, 13.49, 14.76, 12.50, 15.48, 11.23, 14.67, 14.99, 16.30, 16.25, 12.54, 11.38, 16.90, 16.87, 13.13, 11.40, 10.89, 13.82, 16.04, 13.15, 11.73, 10.20, 14.62, 13.56, 15.44, 14.92, 12.89, 14.36, 13.39, 14.20, 11.20, 12.39, 13.75, 13.59, 14.29, 10.25, 12.36, 13.00, 13.02, 14.86, 14.34, 12.09, 13.86, 13.45, 16.16+, 11.66, 9.39, 15.87, 15.95, 13.47, 15.45, 13.35, 17.66, 13.16, 17.36, 9.85, 13.55, 19.64, 12.90, 12.64, 10.80, 12.06, 13.14, 18.34, 17.11, 13.74, 12.32, 11.80, 13.44, 14.36, 12.39, 10.46, 13.32, 14.31, 13.49, 14.03, 17.93, 17.78, 14.05, 12.07, 16.08, 14.28, 11.39, 12.63, 16.19, 16.26, 13.05, 15.29, 30.94, 13.64, 13.41, 14.40, 13.61, 12.14, 14.17, 15.58, 11.27, 15.29, 13.09, 12.97, 13.96, 12.31, 13.54, 13.93, 13.78, 16.05, 11.57, 14.22, 13.12, 13.02, 12.71, 13.99, 14.86, 17.00, 11.28, 16.06, 11.97, 11.42, 13.76, 15.26, 13.29, 11.58, 23.46, 12.86, 16.19, 13.00, 14.06, 13.25, 12.16, 13.77, 8.15, 16.37, 15.09, 12.75, 13.19, 16.48, 12.40, 16.24, 11.82, 14.85, DNF(0.06), 13.73, 17.28, 13.78, 16.52, 15.76, 13.23, 15.55, 13.26, 17.57, 15.48, 13.06, 15.36, 12.88, 13.86, 14.70, 13.76, 14.11, 15.33, 14.12, 11.75, 12.52, 12.53, 17.67, 12.76, 13.75, 11.43, 14.65, 13.83, 13.82, 14.49, 20.83, 12.14, 12.62, 12.62, 13.80, 13.23, 14.19, 17.57, 12.31, 15.75, 18.56, 16.62, 11.69, 11.23, 14.82, 14.28, 13.22, 14.39, 16.11, 11.92, 13.40, 15.21, 10.62, 17.95+, 16.04, 13.89, 13.22, 14.18, 15.14, 12.92, 14.68, 12.97, 13.19, 15.54, 13.44, 11.57, 15.21, 14.06, 15.72, DNF(13.84), 14.56, 17.94, 21.33, 13.12, 15.26, 13.61, 15.02, 13.77, 16.16, 13.66, 14.46, 12.23, 17.48, 14.46, 13.98, 12.89, 19.15, 14.60, 15.76, 15.43, 13.98, 12.58, 14.21, 11.71, 13.05, 13.74, 13.33, 13.30, 12.03, 13.54, 14.04, 14.08, 12.68, 15.53, 14.80, 12.46, 10.99, 18.68, 13.63, 12.90, 13.58, 15.38, 17.27, 12.51, 14.82, 17.85, 11.60, 12.73, 11.77, 18.91, 18.96, 15.36, 13.60, 14.50, 14.27, 13.91, 13.87, 12.57, 12.05, 14.90, 15.53, 13.73, 13.80, 12.43, 20.88, 14.68, 13.42, 15.16, 12.97, 15.13, 10.16, 13.11, 15.54, 14.85, 12.74, 16.34, 15.64, 15.99, 15.83, 17.06, 13.44, 11.87, 12.80, 17.20, 15.03, 15.74, 15.02, 15.26, 13.51, 10.78, 15.42, 13.86, 14.27, 12.58, 13.55, 14.18, 12.83, 28.25, 13.35, 13.05, 14.24, 12.76, 12.77, 12.63, 13.45, 12.39, 15.56, 14.60, 16.00, 14.63, 12.75, 18.05, 12.10, 12.34, 16.50, 13.39, 17.03, 13.24, 14.26, 15.94, 14.31, 15.22, 13.77, 15.12, 13.09, 1:16.12, 13.27, 19.50, 14.96, 14.33, 16.55, 14.12, 15.04, 11.82, 16.76, 14.99, 12.69, 14.13, 13.66, 18.30, 29.36, 12.80, 13.62, 16.42, 11.64, 12.14, 13.68, 13.68, 17.16, 17.52, 13.44, 12.69, 12.32, 12.65, 17.28, 11.42, 13.89, 12.58, 12.56, 10.43, 13.94, 13.36, 12.94, 14.67, 11.14, 16.10, 11.64, 13.42, 11.52, 15.05, 19.29, 15.22, 53.10, 15.06, 14.32, 18.60, 14.79, 17.70, 11.27, 17.22, 18.71, 13.65, 16.55, 14.10, 18.03, 13.15, 14.26, 1:06.17, 11.52, 16.33, 13.96, 10.50, 13.46, 16.83, 12.54, 12.87, 16.09, 15.01, 11.99, 14.41, 10.99, 14.90, 14.12, 15.94, 14.74, 19.58, 11.60, 12.60, 11.58, 13.71, 13.98, 12.29, 17.79, 12.59, 14.85, 11.96, 12.78, 12.94, 11.15, 14.30, 16.94, 14.72, 12.96, 13.69, 12.17, 15.21, 13.55, 11.78, 17.87, 17.97, 13.30, 11.63, 13.16, 12.41, 14.13, 14.07, 12.37, 12.71, 14.68, 15.95, 11.20, 11.20, 12.21, 31.61, 14.63, 13.81, 16.37, 12.41, 14.29, 31.53, 15.14, 14.52, 15.08, 13.50, 14.14, 15.00, 11.32, 13.41, 16.05, 16.82, 12.52, 12.87, 17.31, 15.55, 13.79, 16.22, 38.06, 11.21, 14.13, 16.84, 15.13, 14.30, 12.06, 15.98, 23.37, 13.98, 21.75, 10.55, 13.11, 13.01, 15.16, 13.10, 13.50, 17.86, 12.68, 20.07, 11.82, 13.98, 13.67, 12.04, 11.96, 13.67, 14.60, 33.37, 16.66, 15.07, 21.66, 13.36, 15.63, 12.73, 13.44, 10.16, 14.95, 14.38, 22.57, 11.90, 11.99, 13.05, 19.84, 14.19, 12.19, 13.79, 15.82, 15.17, 11.55, 15.76, 12.57, 18.41, 12.24, 12.40, 46.97, 14.91, 12.54, 16.66, 16.12, 14.06, 12.05, 30.51, 35.27, 13.49, 17.44, 13.65, 14.28, 13.46, 12.53, 14.89, 12.74, 12.32, 15.46, 10.80 12.71, 18.60+, 20.46, 13.97, 13.86, 14.47, 18.39, 13.31, 15.45, 13.92, 15.24, 17.05, 13.94, 13.28, 15.31, 11.85, 14.18, 11.95, 13.39, 32.86, 14.28, 14.73, 14.74, 12.27, 14.67, 14.25, 13.33, 14.75, 12.01, 12.28, 16.92, 17.21, 13.42, 32.19, 16.08, DNF(10.34), 13.19, 13.56, 12.60, 15.97, 22.30, 11.58, 12.61, 15.76, 50.39, 16.23, 15.28, 11.56, 14.48, 13.07, 16.52, 13.14, 14.03, 14.23, 14.99, 12.87, 13.97, 16.52, 11.44, 11.30, 10.88, 17.93, 11.98, 16.79, 14.71, 11.43, 16.70, 13.94, 13.30, 12.63, 15.57, 17.01, 8.87, 12.46, 13.98, 12.13, 11.29, 14.35, 14.53, 10.32, 13.88, 11.19, 12.48, 13.67, 16.54, 15.44, 12.62, 12.60, 13.27, 14.12, 12.99, 13.31, 12.19, 12.02, 12.93, 13.49, 10.47, 19.87, 12.56, 12.25, 12.73, 13.05, 13.10, 14.38, 14.57, 12.42, 12.96, 11.42, 16.54, 13.40, 12.64, 19.95, 14.48, 14.09, 15.53, 15.83, 14.70, 14.09, 11.72, 12.47, 16.66, 12.66, 12.97, 14.72, 11.58, 13.91, 13.61, 13.27, 13.14, 12.72, 12.14, 13.91, 13.61, 11.45, 12.41, 13.42, 13.49, 13.70, 11.17, 13.68, 12.90, 14.61, 12.89, 12.07, 12.15, 13.03, 17.30, 15.96, 13.54, 13.30, 13.02, 10.31, 17.34, 12.77, 12.58, 12.78, 10.45, 12.60, 13.82, 13.17, 11.13, 15.58, 13.07, 12.77, 11.45, 13.61, 12.86, 13.14, 12.62, 16.29, 13.44, 14.54, 15.30, 11.34, 15.19, 13.45, 13.64, 11.54, 12.77, 13.19, 11.90, 16.26, 11.51, 13.72, 11.08, 11.40, 11.19, 14.63, 11.53, 13.59, 15.70, 14.76, 16.33, 14.55, 12.70, 14.65, 22.35, 12.76, 14.41, 14.77, 12.12, 14.10, 12.48, 15.60, 14.76, 14.83, 9.65, 10.30, 14.23, 13.77, 11.09, 11.91, 13.75, 17.95, 15.95, 12.86, 21.37, 13.61, 13.81, 12.37, 12.45, 14.77, 14.13, 14.18, 11.62, 15.18, 12.48, 11.94, 12.80, 20.30, 16.35, 16.47, 19.80, 14.11, 12.06, 12.62, 14.09, 13.65, 14.27, 14.01, 16.87, 14.92, 20.40, 13.67, 22.02, 13.76, 14.89, 13.69, 13.06, 12.20, 13.30, 11.39, 11.73, 13.14, 12.19, 12.55, 13.57, 12.14, 12.90, 14.93, 14.62, 18.09, 14.01, 12.48, 45.93, 10.80, 14.27, 15.27, 12.68, 13.73, 12.94, 12.67, 12.49, 12.15, 12.06, 17.03, 14.95, 14.15, 14.90, 20.46, 15.68, 17.29, 13.84, 12.58, 11.74, 32.66, 14.03, 12.37, 12.75, 14.75, 16.75, 12.02, 16.04, 27.26, 13.80, 17.77, 13.92, 11.51, 12.27, 13.76, 13.67, 13.94, 15.65, 13.71, 13.02, 12.02, 20.35, 29.18, 19.10, 14.49, 13.97, 14.54, 12.33, 16.42, 13.27, 12.97, 13.28, 12.04, 11.64, 12.67, 13.37, 12.55, 12.48, 12.02, 13.23, 15.06, 13.95, 12.72, 12.85, 13.50, 15.38, 13.52, 11.72, 11.80, 35.26, 18.94, 14.42, 16.26, 23.88, 19.62, 18.74, 15.03, 18.58, 15.11, 11.81, 16.42, 16.52, 15.55, 13.83, 13.75 1:16.53, 13.14, 18.18, 13.23, 17.23, 12.67, 15.27, 15.45, 11.51, 15.63, 17.14, 13.08, 19.24, 13.88, 13.30, 12.20, 12.94, 14.44, 13.18, 13.34, 13.66, 11.67, 12.30, 14.77, 14.20, 15.39, 11.63, 11.52, 13.50, 12.37, 13.20, 15.62, 14.64, 11.43, 12.57, 14.65, 11.32, 11.95, 13.21, 14.74, 14.82, 12.69, 15.85, 10.77, 12.53, 13.76, 13.49, 16.26+, 15.01, 13.18, 12.19, 13.89, 11.53, 12.93, 12.08, 10.05, 15.12, 18.05, 14.30, 13.61, 11.53, 12.89, 46.26, 13.47, 10.80, 11.83, 15.48, 13.25, 12.30, 15.64, 13.79, 12.81, 13.16, 10.95, 13.76, 12.53, 18.73, 11.70, 12.41, 14.64, 13.81, 15.75, 15.63, 10.69, 12.97, 12.24, 13.25, 13.75, 14.06, 12.51, 13.45, 43.61, 16.20, 14.13, 14.97, 14.83, 14.27, 15.05, 15.98, 11.90, 17.48, 14.05, 19.95, 14.62, 14.36, 14.78, 12.94, 12.69, 16.09, 13.84, 15.46, 12.74, 14.72, 12.21, 11.51, 15.97, 14.76, 11.58, 13.58, 14.64, 15.79, 15.32, 15.93, 12.63, 13.94, 14.91, 11.66, 11.70, 14.32, 14.46, 12.23, 16.84, 12.44, 12.35, 12.41, 13.45, 13.66, 14.89, 12.97, 24.78, 13.94, 13.18, 15.87, 11.30, 13.01, 11.73, 13.19, 12.94, 12.44, 13.42, 13.99, 11.64, 17.65, 11.58, 16.21, 12.63, 13.77, 14.46, 12.30, 54.55, 12.50, 16.91, 12.33, 13.55, 11.41, 13.52, 10.99, 15.15, 13.03, 13.69, 14.26, 14.04, 14.24, 50.59, 12.40, 12.23, 10.87, 15.30, 12.50, 11.68, 13.22, 32.99, 11.63, 15.30, 12.21, 12.85, 12.10, 16.30, 14.37, 12.99, 11.88, 20.16, 14.31, 14.57, 15.67, 13.55, 12.68, 11.67, 18.08, 13.56, 11.03, 12.71, 15.27, 13.66, 14.06, 12.08, 12.63, 12.47, 15.24, 13.01, 12.03, 22.01, 16.16, 17.24, 10.87, 18.27, 14.66, 10.67, 15.09, 13.32, 12.95, 12.17, 14.79, 13.83, 14.04, 12.73, 15.04, 15.52, 13.00, 14.22, 16.49, 14.17, 21.88, 12.43, 12.64, 13.95, 13.03, 12.71, 11.75, 15.88, 13.45, 14.83, 12.77, 14.07, 14.03, 11.80, 15.03, 12.53, 13.98, 16.20+, 13.15, 12.48, DNF(1:53.54), 17.76, 30.72, 13.35, 14.27, 17.18, 11.70, 14.17, 11.21, 11.49, 9.41, 13.48, 10.94, 14.19, 14.34, 20.68, 10.77, 15.64, 42.25, 14.23, 13.57, 13.34, 15.23, 39.95, 14.57, 14.10, 14.46, 23.45, 16.90, 13.08, 16.86, 14.90, 47.82, 11.98, 16.93, 13.79, 12.20, 15.66, 13.08, 17.36, 13.60, 16.44, 15.11, 13.27, 43.71, 40.62, 26.20, 15.55, 13.81, 13.32, 14.07, 12.20, 18.34, 12.73, 12.30, 17.80, 13.72, 13.79, 13.86, 11.95, 12.95, 14.61, 16.77, 16.14, 13.09, 11.96, 12.38, 19.53, 11.20, 13.15, 10.24, 10.79, 12.24, 11.62, 9.95, 16.64, 15.80, 13.87, 12.94, 13.87, 10.51, 12.51, 12.60, 13.95, 16.29, 12.52, 14.14, 14.04, 14.96, 13.34, 11.21, 18.74, 13.37, 9.80, 12.35, 12.93, 16.47, 11.15, 8.66, 10.82, 11.07, 14.78, 20.56, 14.13, 15.31, 13.10, 17.58, 15.93, 14.20, 11.46, 16.94, 13.60, 12.65, 13.25, 11.49, 11.42, 15.04, 14.30, 15.20, 11.52, 12.51, 12.21, 13.23, 12.38, 14.89, 13.80, 12.89, 17.19, 13.09, 15.53, 13.55, 20.72, 13.41, 13.79, 13.05, 16.57, 17.73, 17.29, 12.23, 20.09, 15.65, 16.44+, 14.24, 12.51, 12.92, 13.29, 12.65, 12.69 19.68, 15.82, 19.90, 15.66, 17.65, 16.69, 18.45, 13.91, 16.83, 20.19, 11.97, 15.03, 15.63, 15.91, 13.37, 13.53, 15.80, 10.94, 14.59, 11.70, 12.27, 13.14, 16.88, 14.03, 16.70, 13.10+, 17.71, 15.82+, 12.20, 12.09, 13.52, 11.94, 13.60, 12.83, 12.41, 12.27, 15.86, 12.58, 14.70, 16.26, 19.58, 16.06, 13.73, 15.58, 13.79, 12.59, 15.23, 11.20, 19.22, 13.18, 11.62, 15.10, 14.16, 10.85, 16.29, 11.55, 12.08, 12.72, 12.90, 12.25, 12.25, 13.02, 14.27, 23.99, 14.58, 13.01, 13.29, 10.30, 13.05, 12.46, 11.59, 14.29, 11.67, 11.21, 12.34, 15.81, 15.14, 10.30, 13.76, 13.24, 13.56, 12.14, 11.14, 13.67, 15.05, 16.44, 12.28, 16.81, 11.47, 14.57, 12.54, 12.61, 12.06, 13.53, 12.76, 13.13, 13.37, 13.18, 13.33, 13.50, 9.30, 10.17, 15.16, 13.69, 11.65, 13.02, 11.75, 14.37, 10.45, 10.75, 14.30, 13.23, 16.22, 12.38, 15.30, 15.07, 17.21, 13.29, 12.33, 18.78, 20.19, 16.10, 13.61, 13.04, 10.66, 12.44, 13.80, 11.97, 16.38, 24.95, 11.21, 13.11, 16.08, 16.61, 14.39, 12.33, 12.50, 12.57, 16.09, 11.74, 14.65, 12.94, 12.87, 12.70, 14.24, 12.31, 16.93, 9.67, 12.46, 12.59, 12.73, 12.88, 10.69, 16.00, 14.60, 14.08, 15.28, 13.25, 12.93, 18.81, 15.17, 15.72, 14.54, 14.97, 13.52, 12.70, 11.83, 12.16, 15.11, 18.47, 15.44, 14.07, 12.83, 12.24, 11.96, 11.29, 12.88, 15.14, 17.43, 14.19, 13.20, 13.04, 12.99, 11.14, 12.46, 13.10, 17.58 15.69, 17.70, 13.07, 14.94, 15.73, 11.50, 13.59, 13.40, 14.51, 13.68, 15.17, 13.92, 16.16, 13.16, 12.19, 13.45, 14.31, 16.10, 12.00, 18.01, 15.26, 14.13, 15.47, 12.67, 18.28, 11.87, 12.92, 11.47, 13.24, 15.34, 13.07, 14.87, 17.05, 13.37, 17.20+, 10.87, 12.04, 14.51, 13.28, 12.48, 16.31, 12.90, 15.57, 14.16, 11.15, 15.35, 14.46, 14.26, 12.17, 15.03, 11.23, 11.97, 13.21, 12.61, 13.67, 19.15, 18.49, 10.95, 16.72+, 15.18, 15.24, 15.43, 10.58, 16.68, 15.59, 13.82, 9.47, 10.27, 12.68, 11.14, 13.99, 13.14, 11.48, 13.53, 15.43, 13.55, 15.61, 12.42, 14.13, 11.57, 13.63, 14.62, 12.84, 10.56, 16.46, 13.38, 13.36, 12.93, 12.58, 14.29, 11.70, 13.36, 13.28, 12.85, 15.04, 12.42, 12.80, 10.28, 16.24, 13.96, 10.85, 14.05, 12.41, 19.19, 14.21, 15.34, 13.95, 10.88, 11.04, 13.92, 16.46, 11.66, 15.62, 13.60, 13.83, 18.87, 13.42, 14.55, 16.65, 15.57, 13.25, 11.33, 11.05, 13.24, 11.91, 15.77, 15.19, 12.05, 12.98, 10.43, 12.72, 14.04, 13.47, 11.39, 12.04, 12.09, 12.05, 11.62, 11.14, 12.43, 15.55+, 14.45, 14.95, 12.74, 13.05, 13.27, 13.09, 12.17, 13.24, 13.89, 10.67, 11.79, 14.62, 14.03, 15.59, 14.24, 12.39, 12.03, 14.34, 12.19, 10.71, 11.53, 11.45, 11.45, 14.96, 13.23, 12.53, 16.74, 12.46, 12.26, 12.21, 13.60, 13.98, 11.21, 17.76, 10.10, 13.18+, 9.87, 13.46, 19.32, 18.42, 13.09, 11.46, 16.75+, 15.55, 12.42, 14.58, 11.27, 10.38, 11.45, 12.45, 12.90, 14.74, 11.61, 11.24, 13.19, 10.83, 12.93, 15.21, 10.91, 13.57, 12.46, 15.54, 11.34, 10.74, 13.65, 11.58, 13.06, 12.03, 13.54, 12.69, 12.98, 13.82, 13.28, 11.40, 11.07, 13.27, 14.05, 12.64, 9.64, 14.89, 14.22, 8.71, 12.97, 13.90, 14.16, 11.70, 13.27, 14.56, 14.67, 12.78, 9.85, 9.93, 10.60, 14.22, 17.05, 11.84, 12.77, 15.47, 14.73, DNF(12.56), 13.54, 11.39, 11.63, 17.94, 13.43, 13.54, 11.66, 11.84, 13.33, 12.15, 16.81, 12.94, 10.47, 13.99, 13.67, 16.03, 13.20, DNF(13.79), 12.24, 14.53, 12.50, 12.35, 10.24, 12.40, 12.73, 12.10, 13.39, 13.66, 13.28, 14.13, 11.32, 11.91, 11.42, 11.35, 11.65, 14.38, 11.61, 14.26, 11.30, 9.40, 12.63, 13.38, 10.12, 12.79, 14.73, 14.68, 13.79, 12.92, 13.35, 13.62, 12.92, 12.37, 14.19, 15.18, 14.02, 12.15, 17.54, 12.46, 10.17, 12.34, 11.71, 14.25, 15.64, 15.53, 18.19, 13.09, 13.18, 11.23, 15.08+, 12.33, 11.32, 14.47, 18.08, 12.42, 14.12, 14.27, 15.46, 15.64, 12.63, 12.09, 14.36, 15.23, 10.93, 13.85, 11.38, 17.81, 18.52, 15.69, 11.76, 14.38, 12.79, 9.65, 17.09, 13.16, 14.14, 12.61, 14.43, 13.18, 14.05, 12.85, 12.27, 13.82, 13.05, 16.70, 11.18, 12.08, 14.01, 14.45, 14.88, 14.08, 8.79, 11.89, 12.00, 14.37, 14.56, 12.62, 13.12, 13.70, 14.25, 12.75, 12.72, 12.61, 12.65, 11.18, 13.99, 13.02, 13.29, 13.65, 12.19, 12.12, 11.51+, 14.06, 13.04, 17.36, 13.91, 11.06, 16.24, 17.79, 13.07, 12.18, 16.83, 13.27, 18.02, 10.99, 14.58, 12.24, 13.16, 15.93, 15.61, 16.73, 16.90, 10.72, 12.84, 14.42, 13.00, 14.24, 13.57, 13.07, 12.80, 15.17, 13.00, 12.09, 10.54, 12.96, 12.18, 11.36, 15.69, 13.30, 13.29, 14.98, 12.76, 12.61, 16.02, 13.21, 11.87, 15.06, 16.97, 15.09, 15.76, 13.22, 13.21, 16.93, 11.15, 14.01, 13.32, 13.99, 12.06, 14.09, 14.37, 18.17, 14.02, 13.60, 13.24, 16.92, 12.06, 11.92, 12.38, 17.52, 14.35, 32.78, 15.04, 16.42, 13.88, 13.90, 13.87, 13.09, 13.75, 15.59, 11.62, 14.45, 12.44, 11.92, 14.38, 13.44, 10.72, 25.67, 11.31, 13.98, 13.77, 16.84, 13.62, 15.58, 14.19, 13.51, 13.10, 15.54, 13.57, 12.40, 13.97, 13.15, 12.28, 13.57, 14.00, 13.65, 11.57, 12.64, 13.05, 16.01, 14.06, 11.63, 15.52, 12.71, 14.82, 13.76, 12.90, 12.25, 14.31, 16.15, 12.98, 19.18, 13.38, 12.13, 11.58, 12.58, 13.32, 12.26, 15.12, 12.23, 15.43 14.06, 14.10, 11.59, 14.16, 16.90, 14.94, 12.17, 15.34, 13.48, 10.81, 18.76, 17.35, 12.99, 12.41, 22.33, 15.58, 13.43, 11.66, 10.66, 12.21, 11.86, 11.18, 11.70, 19.44, 14.26, 14.49, 12.26, 13.38, 13.77, 13.63, 18.21, 13.54, 13.20, 13.13, 11.64, 15.39, 13.52, 15.46, 12.79, 14.74, 12.10, 20.81, 11.55, 12.72, 16.30, 11.62, 11.40, 10.76, 16.96, 13.83, 13.66, 12.53, 12.52, 14.30, 16.18, 12.98, 13.93, 12.32, 11.91, 12.38, 12.61, 13.35, 12.70, 12.29, 11.69, 14.38, 16.52, 13.28, 13.12, 12.50, 13.36, 11.05, 14.24, 12.15, 14.21, 10.58, 12.97, 11.77, 10.86, 13.18, 14.69, 12.41, 14.00, 15.78, 11.36, 11.73, 10.13, 11.54, 11.96, 11.82, 13.14, 11.70, 10.90, 15.41, 13.43, 12.48, 11.47, 13.89, 15.08, 10.36, 12.76, 12.49, 13.60, 22.70, 25.56, 13.73, 13.60, 17.11, 11.48, 15.01, 12.24, 11.76, 12.25, 11.22, 13.48, 18.99, 12.82, 12.76, 11.52, 11.85, 15.63, 14.97, 12.23, 14.35, 11.50, 12.56, 10.45, 14.60, 12.53, 14.01, 13.46, 14.22, 18.35, 12.67, 17.88, 11.39, 11.99, 15.46, 11.88, 17.08, 12.62, 9.81, 12.67, 12.48, 12.40, 12.78, 11.23, 15.29, 12.59, 14.57, 13.44, 10.34, DNF(17.61), 11.47, 13.28, 11.74, 18.54, 19.72, 16.38, 14.77, 11.87, 15.98, 16.55, 15.84, 14.31, 12.72, 12.64, 12.16, 12.99, 14.70, 14.64, 14.35, 10.21, 12.41, 11.76, 12.88, 14.23, 15.33, 13.34, 14.95, 12.75, 14.06, 19.46, 13.72, 15.44, 13.79, 13.69, 13.39, 16.35, 12.29, 14.10, 11.59, 12.76, 11.19, 12.07, 12.18, 16.54, 14.06, 13.83, 16.24, 15.61, 14.24, 11.88, 16.82, 12.04, 11.71, 13.86, 15.23, DNF(11.35), 11.55, 12.09, 13.73, 14.46, 14.75, 13.96, 12.59, 15.28, 11.27, 13.15, 12.91, 9.30, 12.13, 14.97, 16.75, 11.40, 13.51, 13.40, 13.60, 16.85, 13.53, 9.72, 16.52, 12.04, 14.93, 13.06, 11.23, 14.10, 10.48, 14.45, 12.20, 14.57, 14.26, 15.10, 14.00, 13.51, 13.60+, 15.55, 15.18, 12.31, 17.40, 16.08, 15.02, 12.66, 18.18, 12.29, 11.16, 16.91, 13.55, 12.35, 11.78, 18.88, 11.66, 11.59, 12.23, 12.47, 14.05, 15.12, 13.87, 16.16, 16.49, 23.30, 12.64, 13.34, 19.67, 15.15, 16.08, 15.07, 12.85, 15.84, 11.87, 13.41, 11.85, 15.52, 14.06, 12.94, 14.66, 12.26, 15.91, 12.98, 12.26, 20.00, 16.01, 14.97, 12.33, 12.01, 19.69, 12.89, 11.55, 13.19, 11.57, 13.42, 12.28, 15.45, 12.97, 11.48, 12.21, 11.99, 13.55, 12.63, 15.54, 15.13, 12.32, 14.00, 14.65, 18.03, 10.46, 14.62, 13.55, 14.02, 12.90, 10.56, 16.98, 12.93, 13.50, 15.27, 13.02, 15.47, 17.89, 11.83, 11.96, 11.28, 15.82, 13.79, 14.10, 12.79, 17.23, 13.97, 15.26, 14.39, 14.64, 12.94, 13.83, 11.13, 12.28, 13.98, 14.11, 11.72, 12.08, 14.09+, 13.32, 12.48, 15.92, 14.70, 10.87, 16.06, 13.78, 15.15, 13.54, 13.56, 12.94, 12.12, 13.52, 15.50, 11.47, 13.59, 12.80, 10.71, 10.34, 12.41, 13.40, 12.32, 12.38, 13.64, 15.10, 16.73, 13.97, 11.70, 18.24, 13.64, 17.39, 21.43, 14.98, 13.52, 18.16, 13.60, 13.76, 14.81, 13.49, 14.29, 14.64, 11.94, 12.80, 12.98, 13.26, 30.76, 16.47, 11.82, 12.98, 14.44, 13.34, 13.21, 16.34, 10.99, 12.62, 13.35, 12.77, 13.77, 16.94, 14.60, 12.81, 14.03, 15.25, 13.49, 14.82, 15.22, 13.43, 17.11, 11.91, 19.17, 18.14, 12.92, 14.97, 15.17, 13.03, 12.83, 13.68, 16.33, 13.35, 16.24, 11.50, 13.00, 12.97, 10.80, 14.08, 13.25, 13.76, 12.20, 13.96, 19.85, 15.60+, 13.15, 15.07, 16.04, 14.18, 13.47, 14.12, 12.68, 14.18, 14.17, 12.48, 14.09, 13.77, 13.13, 11.76, 12.49, 16.18, 12.90, 10.99, 11.53, 13.24, 12.69, 12.13, 16.08, 14.82, 15.94+, 13.53, 13.72, 15.70, 13.83, 12.32, 16.86, 14.11, 12.30, 16.94, 13.68, 14.43, 10.58, 15.95, 12.65, 14.51, 19.11, 13.17, 14.70, 16.50, 11.44, 14.08, 17.69, 16.30, 15.85, 13.89, 12.75, 12.78, 13.57, 15.08, 13.10, 17.95, 13.82, 9.06, 15.79, 14.41 14.40, 17.28, 14.46, 16.32, 14.32, 13.10, 13.76, 12.04, 13.49, 14.34, 10.19, 17.43, 13.89, 10.97, 11.88, 11.65, 15.66, 13.30, 14.48, 15.46, 16.21, 14.17, 13.58, 12.29, 12.52, 12.94, 14.52, 13.45, 18.74, 11.69, 13.52, 15.90, 15.87, 14.02, 13.34, 13.25, 13.31, 12.08, 11.56, 15.98, 15.17, 12.12, 16.54, 15.16, 12.34, 12.20, 12.39, 12.04, 13.37, 12.94, 13.17, 10.82, 10.84, 15.64+, 11.02, 12.78, 11.63, 11.86, 12.58, 13.10, 14.85, 14.64, 15.03, 10.96, 18.39, 11.24, 14.14, 12.15, 12.93, 28.03, 13.50, 13.26, 12.33, 12.89, 15.11, 13.07, 12.47, 19.08, 17.79+, 15.33, 13.09, 10.85, 18.09, 14.08, 13.91, 12.84, 12.40, 15.12, 11.54, 14.79, 12.60, 12.16, 13.07, 11.41, 13.50, 17.55, 12.71, 13.16, 14.06, 14.32, 13.09, 14.84+, 13.17, 12.05, 15.94, 15.26+, 13.48, 12.84, 13.47, 13.87, 12.11, 13.41, 12.94, 12.29, 15.55, 14.89, 14.57, 14.30, 14.46, 13.31, 16.76, 13.98, 13.68, 14.25, 14.64, 12.79, 11.58, 11.77, 14.18, 12.94, 18.90, 13.35, 16.93, 13.40, 13.02, 11.77, 15.23+, 9.44, 17.09, 12.56, 14.86, 11.65, 16.24, 14.69, 13.82, 13.60, 12.78, 10.84, 12.72, 12.45, 14.12, 14.68, 11.28, 13.13, 12.51, 14.05, 15.01, 11.81, 16.59, 14.26, 10.44, 15.85, 12.99, 12.67, 14.09, 10.36, 12.02, 13.08, 12.70, 12.32, 13.36, 10.72, 13.65, 18.55, 10.36, 16.75, 11.52, 17.54, 12.14, 21.86, 15.03, 14.18, 12.83, 14.07, 13.70, 12.09, 12.10, 15.45, 11.80, 14.25, 11.63, 11.33, 14.11, 15.33, 11.06, 14.16, 17.61, 11.67, 13.04, 13.82, 17.64, 20.20, 12.65, 15.88, 11.89, 17.22, 12.44, 13.80, 15.67, 10.99, 18.08, 13.37, 17.32, 13.27, 14.76, 13.56, 14.41, 11.21, 15.27, 14.27, 14.52, 12.62, 12.04, 16.03, 13.75, 15.00, 14.48, 13.25, 12.45, 12.50, 14.62, 13.08, 14.65, 11.78, 12.30, 11.92, 16.19, 15.19, 13.34, 12.54, 13.70, 17.89, 10.98, 12.50, 11.63, 15.01, 13.17, 13.44, 13.68, 12.05, 11.92, 10.76, 13.00, 12.74, 16.06, 14.52, 13.80, 13.16, 12.89, 15.34, 13.38, 15.11, 14.23, 15.46, 13.45, 16.64, 11.83, 13.58, 16.02, 14.52, 13.71, 12.81, 14.12, 14.36, 14.22, 16.38, 10.52, 11.24, 14.27, 16.11, 10.66, 16.69, 14.86, 25.53, 13.53, 17.29, 15.72, 16.15, 16.21, 13.19, 15.36, 16.38, 16.29, 57.37, 14.68, 17.72, 11.60, 14.59, 12.87, 18.56, 13.82, 15.14, 12.53, 13.31, 14.42, 17.75+, 13.92, 14.49, 14.85, 14.81, 12.69, 13.29, 14.60, 12.30, 13.22, 12.74, 18.05, 10.31, 12.72, 16.26, 13.70, 15.49, 14.34, 16.62, 13.71, 18.45+, 14.72 20.00, 13.00, 15.59, 16.11, 15.05, 13.91, 15.83, 13.09, 17.78, 17.36, 13.29, 15.79, 13.80, 13.54, 12.26, 12.75, 12.86, 13.54, 12.01, 14.64, 11.50, 12.40, 10.84, 13.32, 11.74, 13.79, 18.81, 12.24, 11.74, 14.08, 12.04, 12.58, 15.91, 15.53, 15.23, 17.28, 14.32, 12.34, 16.60, 18.25, 14.81, 15.00, 13.81, 17.17, 15.70, 12.07, 12.53, 12.39, 14.18, 14.01, 11.33, 14.16, 11.56, 14.00+, 12.36, 13.12, 14.19, 13.43, 20.05, 16.21, 14.42, 15.29, 15.18, 11.57, 11.53, 27.26, 11.94, 14.31, 11.65, 14.14, 10.19, 14.69, 13.47, 12.46, 15.49, 12.64, 13.81, 15.26, 17.39, 12.72, 36.94, 20.04, 14.09, 13.91, 13.19, 13.37, 13.30, 12.40, 12.05, 14.67, 12.77, 11.98, 12.01, DNF(12.99), 16.06, 10.97, 16.67, 13.10, 13.69, 13.46, 15.58, 14.57, 10.01 16.12, 14.62, 13.36, 17.73, 13.45, 12.86, 32.20, 14.09, 13.46, 12.40, 11.91, 11.98, 14.46, 12.29, 15.63, 12.00, 12.38, 11.45, 11.55, 11.96, 10.39, 15.88, 11.03, 11.18, 12.62, 12.84, 13.79, 14.42, 14.99, 12.17, 9.62, 11.34, 10.77, 13.17, 12.23, 12.67, 11.87, 12.75, 10.66, 12.14, 12.36, 17.05, 11.14, 10.86, 13.19, 11.61, 13.61, 10.65, 12.60, 12.20, 12.48, 12.66, 13.50, 37.09, 12.35+, 14.00, 11.93, 13.29, 11.62, 12.37, 13.03, 12.06, 13.98, 12.38, 15.48, 13.09, 13.18, 11.92, 12.33, 11.38, 14.52, 15.13, 13.24, 13.85, 13.27, 12.49, 12.01, 11.46, 12.10, 11.52, 12.15, 15.53, 11.45, 15.64, 14.52, 12.39, 12.10, 12.59, 20.68, DNF(38.51), 14.91, 10.68, 20.04, 13.15, 13.99, 15.09, 11.92, 18.07, 13.71, 16.79, 11.33, 15.94, 12.26, 11.39, 11.50, 11.79, 14.07, 10.87, 20.03, 13.98, 11.61, 17.37, 15.38, 13.95, 12.25, 16.32, 17.12, 12.24, 11.21, 17.87, 12.23, 13.91, 27.74, 13.55, 18.54, 16.70, 15.17, 13.99, 12.26, 11.53, 13.18, 10.91, 14.66+, 12.48, 13.11, 14.43, 12.77, 16.66, 11.98, 14.82, 16.20, 13.10, 12.43, 14.42, 12.73, 13.74, 10.19, 10.98, 14.86, 16.08, 15.60, 15.93, 11.76, 11.60, 14.11, 17.11, 11.36, 15.06, 12.34, 12.19, 14.04, 14.50, 14.33, 13.73, 13.87, 12.85, 14.21, 20.89, 14.70, 16.52, 12.56, 13.46, 14.37, 12.88, 12.72, 15.57, 13.14, 11.51, 14.66, 14.16, 14.36, 13.31, 32.45, 15.18, 12.43, 32.99, 11.11, 11.73, 11.98, 11.41, 15.49, 12.32, 10.73, 13.79, 12.54, 13.29, 14.09, 15.60, 17.32, 13.40, 12.49, 10.89, 13.02, 18.29, 14.74, 13.14, 18.49, 12.74, 13.82, 30.58, 16.28, 16.24, 16.19, 11.67, 13.63, 13.76, 11.74, 14.10, 13.43, 14.53, 17.12, 12.18, 31.10, 13.38, 13.63, 16.89, 13.50, 12.47, 15.88, 12.39, 16.29, 16.02, 14.02, 13.08, 16.46, 10.66, 14.05, 13.83, 15.89, 13.42, 15.55, 17.65, 11.29, 17.76, 11.95, 13.77, 12.46, 13.62 12.84, 18.09, 13.29, 12.99, 15.97, 12.87, 12.61, 13.35, 14.00, 13.81, 12.86, 12.47, 11.70, 13.67, 19.54, 13.51, 21.34, 12.67, 10.34, 14.15, 14.71, 11.75, 16.42, 10.43, 15.15, 10.41, 17.86, 12.51, 15.23, 12.37, 18.63, 12.05, 15.23, 13.69, 13.47, 15.13, 12.24, 12.56, 12.83, 13.91, 38.68, 16.14, 12.69, 13.21+, 12.27, 10.71, 11.73, 26.07, 16.20, 17.44, 16.35, 13.72, 13.45, 11.68, 18.59, 12.50, 13.58, 12.63, 16.38, 15.44, 14.61, 13.17, 15.44, 17.79, 12.65, 12.88, 15.00, 12.82, 14.97, 11.69, 12.15, 10.50, 12.95, 12.84, 12.21, 10.68, 11.52, 10.43, 12.40, 12.49, 14.52, 16.95, 12.80, 12.80, 11.99, 12.89, 12.88, 14.05, 11.15, 11.52, 11.50, 12.96, 12.44, 13.02, 13.21, 12.98, 12.47, 12.75, 14.42, 12.08, 12.27, 14.68, 11.93, 12.77, 10.58, 11.93, 11.01, 11.57, 13.92, 14.14, 13.40, 16.08, 11.90, 11.47, 9.81, 15.09, 14.73, 12.86, 13.48, 13.55, 12.47, 15.74, 13.31, 11.23, 10.17, 11.62, 11.89, 14.09, 12.75, 12.02, 14.04, 11.42, 12.17, 13.47, 11.66, 12.12, 13.50, 12.47, 11.62, 11.23, 12.24, 13.22, 12.41, 11.06, 12.97, 13.68, 13.27, 13.96, 12.26, 13.22, 13.41, 14.46, 16.36, 10.53, 12.99, 11.33, 15.55, 14.41, 14.81, 13.29, 13.45, 11.42, 14.17, 11.57, 14.70, 12.92, 15.27, 12.33, 12.08, 14.08, 13.59, 13.19, 15.23, 16.17, 13.18, 12.02, 12.09, 13.28, 9.66, 13.09, 13.68, 16.71, 12.33, 15.53, 16.57, 24.25, 13.58, 11.97, 12.40, 13.98, 12.08, 13.48, 16.96, 13.74, 12.58, 13.08, 14.30, 16.97, 11.86, 14.66, 10.64, 14.17, 13.54, 11.83, 14.44, 13.34, 13.87, 12.22, 11.09, 17.52, 11.51, DNF(13.19), 14.97, 12.42, 11.64, 12.29, 12.50, 11.91, 12.62, 18.10, 15.17, 14.14, 14.71, 13.22, 15.91, 13.77, 13.85, 13.83, 12.21, 12.25, 13.11, 10.76, 15.78, 13.01, 12.22, 28.92, 13.73, 13.41, 12.23, 12.21, 13.69, 13.12, 16.40, 14.75, 17.83, 11.68, 14.21, 15.21, 15.46, 15.94, 13.37, 18.97, 12.26, 12.60, 14.79, 12.99, 13.09, 11.94, 11.31, 14.56, 13.61, 17.37, 13.10, 14.23, 13.18, 17.53, 11.48, 14.09, 10.36, 12.91, 12.93, 13.39, 13.50, 12.59, 11.96, 12.78, 14.41, 13.07, 12.95, 11.52, 11.55, 14.24, 15.70, 12.64, 16.15, 13.26, 12.69, 13.14, 15.73, 19.24, 12.20, 12.94, 11.53, 11.80, 11.52, 11.82, 14.12, 13.85, 11.81, 15.38+, 15.07, 13.55, 16.94, 14.41, 11.76, 14.24, 13.30, 14.25, 13.07, 14.13, 11.73, 12.07, 15.86, 20.01, 11.72, 16.08, 14.75, 13.05, 11.92, 14.83, 12.48, 11.49, 11.43, 12.87, 12.95, 10.64, 14.82, 11.55, 15.37, 11.38, 15.43, 11.03, 9.32 15.07, 17.12, 14.06, 16.28, 15.02, 11.95, 14.30, 15.53, 15.10, 17.99+, 13.26, 17.24, 14.29, 13.30, 15.64, 16.60, 19.21, 16.22, 16.63, 13.41, 13.60, 10.35, 13.54, 12.17, 12.97, 13.83, 13.17, 13.31, 16.66+, 17.87, 15.53, 16.33, 22.97, 13.86, 12.96, 11.14, 18.63, 11.84, 14.70, 16.83, 13.70, 12.24, 13.35, 16.17, 15.86, 15.24, 11.42, 12.57, 13.97, 11.69, 24.43, 12.68, 12.38, 13.83, 13.32, 15.95, 20.85, 12.74, 12.56, 12.95, 13.81, 13.58, 11.30, 13.41, 13.84, 11.39, 11.75, 14.75, 19.58, 11.72, 12.07, 16.41, 13.30, 11.56, 12.06, 16.64, 13.26, 11.61, 8.78, 12.74, 14.70, 13.34, 13.59, 11.39, 14.12, 13.00, 15.85, 12.83, 13.59, 21.51, 16.95, 13.35, 11.59, 11.93, 12.58, 14.22, 13.64, 9.92, 13.31, 16.01, 13.14, 14.46, 12.15, 18.14, 12.12, 11.69, 15.17, 13.47, 17.60, 14.26, 15.60, 19.88, 14.27, 13.47, 14.95, 16.09, 14.39, 15.51, 20.48, 10.46, 13.17, 12.92, 13.09, 16.14, 13.83, 10.59, 15.88, 13.67, 15.35, 16.78, 11.76, 11.79, 12.50, 10.75, 13.01, 10.78, 12.56, 15.60, 15.26, 13.65, 12.12, 13.94, 13.51, 13.02, 12.22, 17.31, 13.68, 14.83, 13.70, 13.74, 13.22, 11.66, 14.04, 11.08, 13.98, 21.72, DNF(11.97), 12.90, 12.53, 16.79, 12.40, 14.04, 10.48, 13.73, 13.30, 15.61, 11.18, 13.45, 17.31, 13.71 17.83+, 14.55, 14.12, 13.95, 18.10, 12.93, 12.64, DNF(14.33) 21.24 13.72, 11.07, 13.74, 19.66, 11.98, 14.28, 14.23, 13.56, 11.11, 13.09, 12.40, 13.30, 12.76, 12.46, 11.17, 14.12, 12.04, 14.91, 12.32, 13.18, 13.97, 13.57, 13.61, 14.30, 14.36, 12.44, 16.02, 14.40, 12.16, 12.20, 13.32, 16.22, 14.61, 17.62, 13.49, 14.00, 11.67, 14.87, 11.33, 14.11, 18.14, 17.39, 15.18, 11.84, 13.73, 13.09, 15.07, 13.73, 12.43, 16.38, 12.83, 9.77, 13.48, 10.60, 13.47, 11.84, 14.97, 11.31, 12.17, 14.42, 11.83, 13.43, 15.14, 12.41, 15.13, 13.98, 14.30, 11.81, 11.58, 11.36, 12.46, 14.47, 12.83, 12.11, 9.89, 13.04, 15.51, 13.98, 7.91, 12.18, 12.81, 12.40, 15.12, 15.32, 12.61, 12.16, 27.72, 12.63, 13.83, 14.13, 12.67, 11.62, 12.80, 13.08, 12.78, 13.88, 15.05, 11.89, 11.48, 20.61, 15.09, 12.19, 23.67, 15.22, 10.14, 14.09, 10.19, 10.81, 13.57, 10.35, 11.62, 11.59, 11.56, 12.75, 11.95, 11.49, 13.94, 13.02, 11.56, 11.87, 13.10, 13.48, 12.92, 11.50, 12.10, 12.80, 19.76, 12.39, 13.75, 14.94, 14.21, 15.56, 16.02, 12.08, 12.77, 14.99, 13.67, 12.12, 14.18, 14.22, 12.73, 12.97, 13.58, 14.38, 13.98, 13.78, 10.90, 17.50, 14.75, 16.30, 11.01, 11.58, 11.09, 11.76, 11.44, 15.01, 10.04, 12.71, 16.24, 13.29, 12.15, 11.47, 17.59, 12.70, 12.22, 19.21, 16.35, 27.93, 11.70, 13.63, 13.04, 13.31, 14.22, 12.71, 10.86, 14.03, 15.99, 13.74, 14.31, 14.78, 14.99, 13.27, 11.81, 11.85, 12.93, 12.56, 12.22, 14.50, 13.32, 15.75, 14.51, 14.69, 13.09, 14.59, 14.10, 14.79, 14.79, 14.40, 14.60, 12.61, 13.42, 14.19, 16.31, 14.88, 14.08, 11.77, 10.53, 11.13, 15.76, 11.80, 15.21, 14.00, 13.56, 14.58, 15.87, 13.67, 12.43, 16.51, 13.35, 9.08, 12.56, 14.14, 13.45, 11.94, 13.12, 20.05, 13.38, 16.32, 17.59, 14.77, 13.63, 10.58, 14.64, 8.93, 15.96, 14.65, 10.88, 11.94, 10.80, 15.07, 13.50, 12.40, 16.19, 12.60, 16.20+, 12.69, 13.42, 11.87, 11.20, 14.99, 12.28, 16.13, 15.12, 14.06, 11.56, 12.51, 15.37, 14.98, 14.27, 14.19, 14.19, 14.77, 14.23, 14.69, 11.12, 15.05, 12.76, 13.09, 14.72, 11.86, 14.29, 15.92, 12.75, 17.82, 12.31, 12.29, 14.59, 16.24, 11.21, 11.65, 14.38, 12.39, 14.70, 13.91, 17.01, 10.54, 13.38, 11.27, 10.42, 13.51, 12.12, 13.53, 11.63, 15.55, 13.89, 12.86, 13.11, 12.20, 13.83, 12.59, 12.33, 16.28, 15.37, 11.02, 14.82, 14.32, 13.54, 15.62, 10.63, 15.70, 10.71, 15.54, 12.47, 11.89, 9.72, 11.19, 11.10, 13.72, 11.47, 14.26, 12.28, 12.79, 12.48, 16.36, 13.64, 14.14, 14.09, 14.65, 12.18, 18.83, 11.79, 13.92, 11.71 12.85, 11.30, 14.27, 14.69, 15.20, 13.91, 13.95, 16.95, 19.49, 15.91, 14.19, 14.49, 11.83, 13.23, 11.96, 15.07, 12.54, 13.68, 31.22, 11.21, 15.84, 11.88, 12.61, 12.24, 13.29, 17.07, 13.64, 12.96, 11.24, 13.96, 17.16, 11.42, 13.63, 12.84, 15.03, 12.80, 11.64, 12.55, 11.42, 13.48, 13.32, 13.35, 11.83, 14.10, 14.31, 18.92, 10.89, 13.99, 15.30, 12.77, 14.17, 19.66, 21.24, 13.58, 13.64, 14.79, 14.32, 13.42, 11.64, 13.59, 12.30, 24.06, 12.61, 12.09, 15.86, 12.05, 12.04, 13.55, 14.59, 16.26, 11.98, 11.33, 14.77, 12.24, 15.21, 11.81, 12.52, 13.27, 12.57, 15.72, 12.77, 12.62, 13.40, 12.41, 11.64, 11.92, 10.32, 11.96, 15.42, 10.16, 10.57, 14.21, 12.86, 15.68, 12.54, 12.59, 14.25, 14.83, 11.87, 11.36, 13.68, 13.72, 12.45, 12.99, 13.44, 13.20, 11.73, 10.23, 14.57, 11.67, 20.48, 13.04, 10.81, 13.41, 9.74, 12.96, 16.19, 12.66, 15.68, 13.37, 12.23, 13.82, 12.30, 10.48, 10.45, 12.46, 13.40, 13.24, 13.36, 12.73, 17.22, 16.31, 10.02, 13.05, 12.98, 12.24, 11.31, 13.61, 11.93, 11.92, 15.68, 12.20, 13.66, 14.98, 14.88, 14.18, 10.27, 12.75, 13.23, 13.41, 13.84, 11.58, 15.47, 11.54, 10.92, 9.63, 13.92, 17.16, 13.58, 12.66, 16.85, 13.14, 12.71, 13.10, 13.25, 14.04, 11.29, 13.51, 20.78, 14.95, 17.19, 14.00, 16.14, 13.55, 13.50, 18.96, 15.28, 12.67, 13.49, 15.97, 14.94, 14.78, 18.27, 20.50, 10.72, 13.69, 12.34, 11.81, 14.16, 13.08, 11.33, 17.45, 11.38, 10.58, 12.52, 15.65, 13.52, 12.45, 11.00, 15.17, 14.13, 20.90, 13.09, 13.78, 13.74, 12.92, 24.79, 10.63, 13.36, 13.82, 14.40, 13.25, 11.04, 11.90, 11.35, 14.64, 11.11, 13.48, DNF(14.45), 19.71, 13.51, 13.17, 13.98, 11.40, 12.56, 11.13, 13.91, 15.50, 20.61, 15.46, 11.48, 16.42, 12.50, 15.49, 12.81, 12.32, 12.66, 13.64, 10.19, 14.65, 13.06, 10.57, 16.07, 13.06, 16.24, 13.97, 12.85, 12.44, 12.61, 13.34, 13.32, 13.50, 10.88, 13.88, 13.37, 15.11, 13.19, 12.91, 15.27, 13.25, 12.85, 15.47, 15.61, 13.98, 15.85, 14.36, 10.21, 13.26, 9.18, 27.40, 15.91, 13.69, 10.71, 11.15, 14.18, 11.86, 14.32, 21.40, 12.25, 11.93, 13.55, 15.54, 16.10, 12.16, 13.35, 14.34, 14.68, 14.53, 12.15, 12.57, 13.34, 11.60, 11.75, 13.12, 25.56, 13.93, 13.34, 13.73, 15.42, 10.74, 13.05, 13.10, 11.63, 11.84, 9.82, 13.78, 17.37, 11.73, 10.79, 13.88, 14.06, 16.92, 12.69, 13.88, 13.62, 17.25, 14.39, 14.88, 14.51, 11.56, 12.66, 16.92, 14.55, 18.85+, 12.10, 13.02, 15.55, 13.37, 15.26, 13.79, 12.19, 15.83, 13.72, 14.05, 18.64 14.05, 13.08, 14.88, 14.29, 15.78, 13.32, 27.81, 15.99+, 14.69, 14.98, 12.20, 13.10, 14.28, 14.30, 25.64, 12.64, 15.62, 18.12, 13.47, 17.39, 13.54, 14.74, 12.38, 16.74, 17.19, 14.21, 12.47, 13.76, 13.49, 12.77, 14.00, 13.61, 14.69, 14.17, 10.90, 11.58, 14.94, 13.75, 13.46, 13.98, 15.29, 14.77, 15.05, 12.45, 14.51, 12.93, 13.28, 15.70, 15.23, 14.38, 14.85, 13.92, 19.14, 10.96, 13.90, 17.12, 9.87, 12.20, 12.88, 13.75, 12.44, 13.76, 13.38, 13.75, 11.03, 12.12, 15.78, 14.36, 12.67, 14.81, 13.78, 13.92, 13.57, 12.20, 14.44, 12.79, 9.53, 11.94, 11.81, 13.14, 12.64, 14.36, 15.45, 18.32, 12.21, 13.51, 13.86, 17.72, 13.02, 10.86, 19.16, 16.38, 14.46, 12.64, 15.98, 11.81, 14.71, 10.22, 10.49, 11.55, 16.04, 16.30, 12.70, 16.37, 11.21, 12.94, 20.65, 14.49, 10.81, 11.21, 13.38, 14.39, 15.75, 10.07, 13.30, 13.54, 10.24, 12.76, 14.90, 14.09, 11.44, 21.57, 12.74, 17.54, 14.30, 12.46, 14.21, 12.65, 12.39, 15.90, 14.59, 13.75, 12.33, 11.99, 12.93, 13.94, 15.16, 12.19, 14.72, 12.01, 11.50, 11.67, 12.05, 13.36, 10.96, 13.77, 14.15, 13.06, 12.24, 16.02, 14.05, 12.54, 14.03, 12.97, 14.32, 14.87, 12.94, 15.57, 12.95, 14.19, 12.68, 15.85, 14.33, 12.70, 12.48, 15.94, 15.86, 12.09, 13.68, 12.79, 15.65, 19.79, 15.57, 15.56, 14.83, 14.29, 12.98, 13.32, 12.48, 14.45, 18.88, 14.04, 13.53, 11.88, 11.96, 18.15, 16.17, 14.85, 17.74, 13.34, 14.63, 16.03+, 12.29, 12.27, 10.63, 14.51, 13.47, 13.71, 14.23, 12.33, 17.12, 14.08, 13.51, 25.44, 12.81, 13.94, 11.21, 14.21, 13.42, 11.14, 16.06, 13.29, 12.51, 14.84, 14.71, 15.98, 12.85, 13.69, 13.33, 13.86, 14.18, 12.53, 12.60, 11.18, 13.96, 14.24, 10.53, 14.62, 10.86, 13.58, 15.22, 11.91, 12.51, 13.49, 15.46, 11.78, 13.09, 11.48, 13.41, 13.68, 11.64, 14.65, 14.47, 13.62, 11.45, 13.88, 15.10, 15.69, 11.82, 12.29, 12.44, 13.80, 12.99, 12.16, 13.13, 12.13, 11.89, 12.81, 20.58, 18.66, 13.36, 14.57, 15.78, 17.91, 10.83, 13.29, 14.67, 12.79, 11.70, 13.45, 13.11, 10.07, 12.81, 15.81, 11.14, 14.52, 12.44, 14.27, 14.85, 13.76, 12.30, 12.19, 13.56, 17.34, 16.93, 11.44, 12.80, 10.85, 12.56, 12.76, 13.26, 15.47, 11.61, 14.60, 10.35, 13.09, 14.52, 13.63, 13.09, 12.94, 12.94, 13.73, 11.73, 14.10, 13.67, 12.56, 11.42, 15.54, 11.65, 15.42, 15.32, 15.18, 15.66, 13.10, 13.85, 16.18, 13.88, 12.92, 14.39, 13.18, 13.66, 14.73, 13.70, 18.21, 13.74, 11.64, 12.33, 12.23, 12.58, 17.00, 12.26, 12.32, 14.50, 12.24, 12.64, 11.04, 13.58, 13.42, 11.72, 13.82, 10.73, 14.54, 13.89, 11.94, 13.85, 12.75, 15.88, 14.13, 13.29, 13.28, 14.37, 12.01, 20.22, 11.86, 14.95, 13.75, 12.21, 11.95, 12.63, 13.83, 12.73, 15.38, 17.16+, 16.11, 13.01, 18.37, 14.39, 12.98, 14.62, 17.11, 13.34, 16.67, 13.60, 18.32, 11.66, 13.92, 11.99, 15.87, 13.43, 13.50, 13.76, 15.11, 15.78, 15.86, 11.65, 14.36, 13.94, 13.08, 15.25, 15.05, 16.89, 13.97, 13.12, 12.72, 13.88, 16.28, 12.13, 13.36, 13.08, 11.77, 14.39, 11.07, 11.96, 14.49, 15.57, 13.27, 14.11, 11.26, 9.33, 12.50, 13.66, 13.74, 10.41, 18.84, 13.83, 10.63, 12.61, 12.86, 12.67, 16.39+, 10.01, 10.95, 11.48, 14.21, 14.25, 15.11, DNF(14.60), 13.32, 13.72, 15.01, 13.45, 11.49, 13.48, 10.33, 12.03, 10.13, 13.81, 19.33, 13.04, 13.83, 15.33, 17.51, 12.35, 15.72, 20.43, 12.37, 9.70, 12.14, 13.97, 14.72, 14.13, 13.78, 14.01, 17.73, 14.72, 17.74, 15.49, 14.51, 14.22, 11.50, 12.77, 13.12, 13.06, 13.96, 12.98, 10.33, 12.51, 13.23, 13.48, 13.55, 15.12, 12.26, 11.77, 14.46, 14.55, 13.54, 14.30, 14.81, 22.40, 13.72, 12.83, 14.84, 13.60, 10.84, 17.95, 12.86, 16.43, 15.07, 12.28, 13.96, 14.26, 13.64, 12.44, 13.64, 16.94, 15.63, 13.66, 13.55, 13.01, 12.83, 12.64, 14.17, 10.41 16.54, 12.09, 12.80, 13.44, 18.15, 12.28, 16.20, 14.15, 13.82, 12.11, 11.66, 11.31, 13.98, 13.48, 11.17, 12.49, 12.11, 13.40, 13.57, 14.94, 10.56, 12.67, 14.87, 12.05, 15.54, 13.61, 10.09, 12.84, 13.76, 12.29, 12.92, 14.10, 12.55, 15.44, 10.81, 12.40, 14.73, 19.77, 12.64, 14.90, 11.97, 13.96, 13.80, 13.92, 14.41, 14.07, 13.86, 22.62, 14.55, 19.00, 16.53, 10.62, 15.40, 30.73, 12.44, 12.56, 16.67, 15.82, 11.59, 14.42, 12.50, 14.82, 11.18, 13.28, 12.33, 14.30, 12.28, 14.82, 12.88, 11.51, 15.93, 14.12, 11.68, 15.91, 14.22, 13.14, 12.86, 14.31, 11.89, 12.52, 12.78, 11.23, 14.66, 13.14, 19.31, 32.07, 13.87, 15.91, 15.75, 14.58, 15.59, 13.30, 14.25, 14.27, 11.83, 12.34, 14.54, 13.57, 15.54, 12.52, 10.67, 13.52, 14.16, 12.21, 13.97, 19.04, 12.58, 15.62, 12.43, 16.12, 14.92, 14.52, 13.36, 12.76, 10.44, 11.73, 11.43, 13.14, 11.49, 12.82, 11.89, 13.55, 43.08, 13.37, 13.08, 12.74, 12.61, 11.11, 14.31, 12.96, 15.45, 25.89, 14.83, 12.72, 14.79, 14.09, 12.86, 13.80, 14.20, 12.52, 11.85, 13.23, 10.88, 12.32, 12.51, 11.67, 15.84, 13.91, 10.79, 12.08, 12.83, 10.08, 12.60, 11.31, 12.03, 11.63, 13.86, 14.18, 12.35, 16.16, 25.51, 12.83, 12.68, 14.41, 15.44, 13.60, 13.22, 13.38, 12.29, 10.39, 18.15, 13.79, 13.80, 12.32, 12.68, 14.30, 12.45, 14.06, 13.84, 11.90, 40.41, 12.01, 22.91, 45.34, 13.48, 10.75, 14.06, 15.17, 12.52, 12.51, 14.15, 14.47, 14.88, 15.09, 15.11, 22.05, 14.81, 14.61, 12.17, 13.53, 16.54, 12.92, 14.09, 20.39, 13.69, 13.47, 11.79, 13.59, 15.94, 17.44, 14.19, 11.50, 11.67, 13.81, 11.66, 15.42, 10.38, 13.44, 21.72, 13.40, 13.75, 13.50, 14.81, 13.11, 14.99, 31.70, 12.87, 13.66, 16.84, 17.30, 13.22, DNF(0.06), 12.56, 14.91, 16.91, 15.31, 15.34, 15.43, 13.07, 42.25, 16.67, 13.45, 11.42, 11.73, 12.98, 15.27, 12.33, 13.78, 15.64, 17.12, 37.05, 10.75, 15.19, 15.68, 13.25, 12.10, 14.32, 17.20, 9.67, 13.89, 9.75, 14.51, 13.28, 12.45, 15.14, 11.80, 14.96, 13.17, 13.57, 14.35, 14.26, 12.05, 14.39, 17.43, 14.19, 11.87, 17.17, 15.02, 11.20, 15.01, 17.02, 12.16, 15.72+, 15.31, 17.86, 13.17, 25.22, 12.04, 17.16, 15.59, 23.40, 29.18, 14.51, 15.31, 10.87, 13.82, 13.44, 13.40, 13.70, 11.43, 14.97, 18.06, 15.05, 14.29, 13.14, 12.81, 13.98, 12.96, 15.88, 14.31, 11.45, 14.59, 12.52, 12.72, 15.77, 11.55, 20.29, 18.07, 14.51, 11.93, 11.25, 13.26, 18.69, 12.70, 11.12, 14.34, 14.63, 10.68, 16.56, 12.78, 14.79, 13.45, 15.85



Statistics:


Spoiler



number of times: 6044/6061
best time: 7.91
worst time: 1:16.53

current avg5: 14.70 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5: 10.88 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 13.95 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 11.59 (σ = 1.03)

current avg50: 14.41 (σ = 2.08)
best avg50: 12.46 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 14.32 (σ = 1.93)
best avg100: 12.74 (σ = 1.09)

current avg500: 13.87 (σ = 1.68)
best avg500: 13.34 (σ = 1.49)

current avg1000: 13.79 (σ = 1.60)
best avg1000: 13.50 (σ = 1.54)

current avg5000: 13.76 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5000: 13.73 (σ = 1.61)

session avg: 13.73 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 14.07



My times are consistent or inconsistent depending on the day... The session average isn't too great, but that's not really what I'm aiming for. Mainly looking for improvement and some new PBs. 
The DNFs are usually from rage pops or me doing the wrong PLL and stopping the timer (lol). The ridiculously bad times are from pops, too.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 12, 2012)

184 done today(so far). Gotta restart my comp and I don't wanna lose this session.


Spoiler



10,000
Mar 12, 2012 6:52:38 AM - 5:30:02 PM

Mean: 18.70
Standard deviation: 2.55
Best Time: 11.22
Worst Time: 28.22

Best average of 5: 15.50
170-174 - 15.99 (18.24) 16.03 14.47 (13.41)

Best average of 12: 16.47
104-115 - (20.44) 17.05 17.58 (14.48) 16.81 17.20 15.41 15.21 15.45 15.98 16.41 17.58

1. 18.90 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 L' U' B D' L F L2 D L2 U'
2. 21.17 L2 D' R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U B F2 D F' R2 L' B' R' B' D' U
3. 17.68 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D B2 R U' L' F' D2 R' F2 R2 F' R U
4. 19.92 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U F' U B2 U B2 L B D F2 L'
5. 20.45 R2 D U F2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 U' R' B F2 D' R' U L U R2 L U
6. 18.86 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B L2 D R B D L' F2 U' B' L
7. 17.27 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' L2 D U B' D2 L' D' F R'
8. 18.35 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F D' L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' B' L'
9. 18.40 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 F R D U2 B2 R L' B2 U R2
10. 20.98 L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' U' L F' D2 U L' D2 R2 B' R B' U'
11. 15.37 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 D U' B2 U' F2 R' L2 F U B' F2 L B' L U
12. 19.60 B2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D L B2 L' F2 U2 B' D F U2 L2 U'
13. 18.44 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L' F2 R' F' R L2 B2 U B D'
14. 18.65 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F D R2 B U' R U' F2 L D
15. 22.71 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' L' U2 R D' R' B' F L D2 B2 U2
16. 20.84 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D B F' U' B2 D R D R2 D F2
17. 16.65 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 B L' F2 L2 B U2 L2 D B2 D
18. 21.29 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 D L2 U B2 L' F R D' B U' F' R D2 R2
19. 20.56 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' U2 L' D U F' U2 R' L B' U' L
20. 23.80 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U R2 D L2 D F2 L D B' L2 D' U2 R L2 F D'
21. 20.29 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F L U2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 F' L
22. 20.00 R2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B L' U' R B2 U' R2 F R' B2 D2
23. 25.63 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 F' R' D2 R' D' B' R' F' U F'
24. 23.12 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' U' F' R2 U' B R B2 F U
25. 21.02 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R F R U L D2 B D2 F' R'
26. 18.04 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 L' B U' R2 D' B2 L' B2 D' B' L2 U2
27. 19.47 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 L' D R U B D' B' R' F' D' U'
28. 16.18 B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R F' L D B2 F U' B L' B2
29. 18.36 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D U R2 U F2 U' R' D2 F L' D U2 F' L' U' B' U
30. 17.00 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U' B' D L F' L B U' L U' L2
31. 22.26 R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D B' U2 R L' B' L D R D F' U
32. 18.38 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D B L' U L2 D F2 U F R' D' U
33. 16.86 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R' U' L2 D2 L' B' U2 L' B2 D
34. 15.66 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F U' R D2 F L U L2 D2 L U
35. 17.60 U F2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 U B' L' D2 R L2 B F D' L2 U2 L
36. 17.59 F2 L2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 R D U' R2 B' U L' B' F U
37. 19.00 U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F R2 D2 R' B R L U B2 L D'
38. 17.89 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L D' F' D2 L2 D' F L U B D2
39. 18.90 B2 R2 D2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 D' R' L D U2 B L U' F2 R2 U'
40. 17.94 F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D F' D' R' L2 D F' D2 B2 L2 U2
41. 21.36 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B' U' L U L' B' F L' D2 B
42. 15.24 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 D U' B' D' B U' R U' B2 D2 R U
43. 16.85 D2 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 U F2 D' L B R' F2 D' F L' B D' F2 R U2
44. 21.89 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R' F D R F2 L' D' U2 B D U2
45. 20.94 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R' F' D L U B R2 D2 U B L'
46. 20.15 D2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 B L' U2 F' D' U F R' L' U
47. 19.01 F2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U R2 D B' D' U' R2 L U R2 B U' R U2
48. 16.72 F2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 D L2 D2 U' F D' F2 L' D2 L' F L' U R
49. 16.22 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L' D' F2 U' R' F' L B' L' B2
50. 23.21 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 F L2 U' R B' R2 U' L U2 B'
51. 22.16 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U2 L' B' D' B' L2 F' U' L' B R
52. 18.01 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' L' D L U' L2 F' L B2 F L U2
53. 20.29 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' R2 B F' R' B' L' F2 L2 F2 U B' L
54. 20.42 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R D' B' U' L D' F U R B L'
55. 20.71 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' L' U R' L D2 L' D' B F2 D'
56. 22.01 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U L2 F D2 B' R' L2 D' F' U2 L2 U'
57. 19.48 R2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 R' B F' D B U B U' B2 R L
58. 18.40 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U F' D' U2 R2 U2 R F' L2 D B' U'
59. 19.31 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D L' D2 B R U2 F R2 U2 L F
60. 20.84 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' L D R D' F' R D2 F L' U
61. 20.46 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 U R' U' F' D2 U2 F R B' L2
62. 18.52 R2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B' F2 U' F R' B U2 R2 L2 U R
63. 19.50 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D U L2 U F U F2 D U' B L' F D' L
64. 15.89 U F2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U L' U B' D2 F2 U' F' L D' R2
65. 18.53 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F R F2 D U2 L D2 L2 F D U2
66. 17.46 U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 B' U2 R' D' F' U2 F' U B2 U
67. 20.27 D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 R' B' D F U2 R L U R2 L
68. 17.54 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B D2 F' L2 U' L' B D U' R
69. 17.16 D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B L2 D L2 B U' B R' D L2 U
70. 24.84 U R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L' B U2 R2 L D' L B' L' F2 D'
71. 16.22 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' F' D2 F' U L F' D' B F2 R' U2
72. 17.64 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 L2 B R' U2 B2 D2 B D B2 R2 U2
73. 14.15 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R' D' R2 B U2 F2 R' D2 R' D
74. 17.97 B2 D' R2 D U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' L2 F R' D U2 R2 D F U
75. 20.18 D2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 B' F L' D' U' L' B' L' U'
76. 19.42 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R' F' L U' F D B2 R F U2
77. 21.56 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D B L' U2 L2 F2 L D U B' R' U
78. 20.51 B2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 D L' U' L2 U' F' L F2 U' B' D'
79. 18.28 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B L' D2 B2 U' B R' D' U
80. 15.89 L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B' D' F' R' B' R2 U' B2 F' U2
81. 20.21 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 R D U2 F U' B U' R' D' B2 U'
82. 14.41 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D L R2 U2 L' U B' F' U' B U
83. 20.65 B2 U R2 D U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B R2 L F D2 R D F2 U F2 L2
84. 21.23 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U L2 B2 R2 F R2 L' D U2 B2 L D F R' U2
85. 20.08 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' B' D R B2 D2 L U' B D
86. 17.59 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 R B2 F' R2 U R2 U R2 D' L
87. 17.33 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F' B2 D' B L' B F' U2 F' L U'
88. 11.22 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 L F' R U' F2 L2 D2 L' B R
89. 15.94 U2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 F D L' F' R' U B L U' L
90. 16.51 U2 L2 B2 D' U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U F U' B F' R' D R' F U F2
91. 14.79 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R' L D' B' U2 B2 U' F' U2 L' U
92. 19.64 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F' B2 U R B2 R2 B' D2 B2 U
93. 17.63 D2 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F' U2 L' B L D' R' L U' L' U
94. 17.24 D' R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F R' B R B2 R' D' U B2 F
95. 16.92 B2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 U R D R B' D F' D2 U
96. 24.25 U R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L F' L2 F2 R2 L' D F R2 D U2
97. 17.32 D' B2 F2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F' D2 R D2 U L B2 U' L F' D'
98. 20.98 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L' U L2 D2 R' B D U2 R' F2
99. 15.70 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R F2 U' B2 R D' B R' U L'
100. 20.10 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U L B2 F' L D' F' R2 D2 L' D U2
101. 16.61 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' U2 R' D L D R' U' B2 L' D B' U'
102. 17.14 U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U F R' B2 F' D R2 U F' L' U'
103. 19.31 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D L U' B' L' B2 R2 L U2 F R2
104. 20.44 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U F' R' U2 F' D U B' F' D B2 U2
105. 17.05 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L D2 U F L' B D F2 D L'
106. 17.58 B2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' F2 R F' D' F' U B2 R L2
107. 14.48 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F R U2 B2 U' B2 R' F L' F' U'
108. 16.81 U' B2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 B2 D F2 L' F U' B2 D B2 D2 F' R2
109. 17.20 B2 D' R2 D U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B' R F L' B2 F L2 U' R' L U2
110. 15.41 U B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R B' D2 R' U2 L B2 R' D U2
111. 15.21 D2 B2 U' L2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' L' B2 L D L2 B R U F' U2
112. 15.45 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U F' D' R U2 R B2 F D' F2 R' D'
113. 15.98 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 D B2 U R F L B' L U F2 L U' F2
114. 16.41 F2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 B R' U2 L' U' B R' B2 U' R' L'
115. 17.58 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 L F' D2 F L B' D F R2 D'
116. 20.00 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 B' U' L' F' U L' B' F D' U2
117. 17.74 U2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 B L' F' U' L U2 B D R' D2 U'
118. 17.98 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U L F D' F' U' R' U B2 F L
119. 16.01 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D B' U' L F D2 B' F
120. 16.50 F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 L U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L B' D U'
121. 24.56 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L' F R B' F2 D R U2 F' R U
122. 17.40 U' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F' D2 R D' B2 F L U R' D'
123. 19.72 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D' B2 L B' L D' R' B'
124. 20.65 L2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 U L D' F' U' R D F2 U' B' U2
125. 17.52 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U B L' B' R U L D2 L B' R
126. 23.28 D B2 D R2 U F2 U R2 L2 F2 L' U' F U R' U2 B D F' R2
127. 20.54 L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L F' R' U' L' F2 U2 F2 D U2
128. 15.79 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F R2 D U2 R2 D R' B' L F2 U
129. 17.32 L2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R F' D2 R U L2 D' F' U' F2 U'
130. 17.97 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L U' F2 R B' R' U2 R F2 U
131. 17.65 F2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' R' D' F' D' U F' L' D B' F'
132. 17.28 B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U F' R' D B2 F R2 D' B2 L F U'
133. 16.89 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' B' D2 U2 L D U2 B2 R F D2 L2 U'
134. 23.06 U' R2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 U B2 U L' D R F' L2 D' L B U' R'
135. 28.22 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D U R' B R2 B F L U B' R D2 U
136. 21.99 L2 U L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U R B' L' F2 U2 R L2 D' B2
137. 18.13 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U' L F2 D F2 D' B D2 R B L U'
138. 24.26 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U L2 F' L2 D L2 B D' F L' U2 B U
139. 17.34 U B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R B2 L' B2 L' D' B2 D F' U'
140. 18.85 L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D U' B' L F R' D' B' F2 R' D' B
141. 19.65 U2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U F' B2 U R D' B' U2 B D2 B D'
142. 18.19 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L D' R2 B2 F U' B R2 D' R2
143. 24.90 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 R' F D R' U R' L' F' L2 B U'
144. 18.69 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U R2 L2 D' F U' B' D R D2 F' U2 B F'
145. 19.46 D B2 D B2 D L2 D L2 D F2 R2 F' D' F2 R' F' U B2 U2 L' B F'
146. 15.99 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D U' F' U' B' D' L' U' F R F' L
147. 18.02 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 B' R' B U2 L2 B U' B2 F' R' L'
148. 16.58 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R B F L D2 B L' U2 L' U2
149. 16.02 U F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R' D L B U F' L2 B' L2 U2
150. 20.15 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 B' R' F L2 U' R' B' L' B' U
151. 23.13 L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 L' B D U R' F R' U B2 R B'
152. 22.25 F2 D F2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 U B2 L B2 L B2 D2 B' U' F' U2 B
153. 19.41 D L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U' R L B' F2 D R' U2 F' R' D'
154. 16.50 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D R' D B2 D' B D2 F' R D2 R' U'
155. 19.16 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B' U2 R2 D R' F2 U' R2 L U2
156. 17.89 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R L2 U2 B' F D' F2 R' L2 D
157. 18.37 U' R2 F2 D B2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 U' R B2 F R' B U' B L2 D' B'
158. 19.13 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U L U F2 D2 B D2 U L' F'
159. 18.37 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D B' D U2 L' F D2 R2 D U2 R2 U'
160. 15.50 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B' R2 F D F' L' U' F2 L B D2
161. 15.46 F2 D U R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R D U' R' L F R L2 B2 L' U'
162. 17.02 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' B L' D' L2 D2 R' D' B'
163. 17.34 F2 D2 L2 D F2 D F2 R2 U2 B L' B' F R' L U' F D F U2
164. 20.77 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 U B L' D' R2 D' R F2 U' F2
165. 19.53 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F' R' F D U' L' U' F' D2 U
166. 21.31 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 F' R' D2 L' U R' D' F2 U R U'
167. 19.92 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B D2 F R U2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2
168. 18.80 F2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D B2 D' L2 U' R' B D2 B' F D U L2 B R' U'
169. 16.12 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 L B' F' R2 U' R L' D' R' F'
170. 15.99 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' F R2 B L' D2 B D R' D2 U'
171. 18.24 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D2 U L2 U' L' U' L2 B' R2 D' R' U2 F L D2
172. 16.03 R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 D' L D' R2 L2 F U2 B R2 B2 R U'
173. 14.47 U' L2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 R' B' R' L2 D' F' L U' F2 R D'
174. 13.41 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 B' D L' U2 B L U' F' D2
175. 21.00 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F R2 U' L' D' F' U2 B' U' B L2
176. 16.92 U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R' B F U2 L' U2 B' D2 L D2
177. 17.43 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R B R' D2 F' D R U R' B'
178. 16.59 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R F U B' U R' B F' R2 D U'
179. 14.22 U' B2 R2 U F2 D F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F D' B2 R2 U L' B2 U2 F
180. 19.86 D' L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 R' F D' L2 B2 R' B' L' U2 F' L'
181. 22.65 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' F' R' L U2 B R L2 U2 L' F2 U'
182. 18.36 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' L B' L' D' F R L' U
183. 17.43 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L' R2 U' F R' B2 R' B' L' U2 L' U'
184. 19.28 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F L D B' U R2 B2 R' B2 L2 D'


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 13, 2012)

338



Spoiler



11.96, 14.66, 12.59, 12.33, 11.36, 10.13, 13.38, 15.53, 13.28, 12.69, 12.59, 14.56, 9.56, 11.47, 13.88, 12.38, 12.53, 11.25, 13.36, 10.91, 11.66, 15.44, 14.07, 12.30, 12.96, 14.37, 12.61, 11.67, 12.91, 14.15, 10.04, 15.78, 17.14, 17.03, 11.84, 14.08, 16.69, 13.68, 14.40, 11.91, 11.98, 14.06, 14.06, 12.54, 18.57, 12.75, 14.17, 13.42, 13.90, 12.53, 11.64, 15.21, 11.70, 13.63, 17.78, 15.53, 13.29, 17.04, 12.39, 14.60, 12.56, 14.66, 13.85, 11.56, 15.00, 15.02, 12.12, 15.22, 14.63, 14.95, 11.73, 14.69, 11.40, 11.28, 13.39, 11.66, 12.90, 14.00, 12.11, 13.50, 10.56, 14.22, 12.75, 14.10, 13.69, 14.39, 15.60, 16.48, 12.96, 14.56, 9.81, 14.32, 14.00, 12.87, 13.69, 12.98, 12.67, 11.99, 13.68, 14.52, 14.84, 13.23, 14.33, 13.68, 11.46, 12.48, 12.77, 14.99, 12.92, 13.99, 11.00, 13.51, 12.87, 14.80, 13.04, 13.04, 15.08, 16.16, 14.93, 13.69, 15.32, 12.43, 13.67, 10.66, 13.31, 13.18, 12.99, 12.61, 12.82, 14.43, 15.00, 13.37, 12.98, 12.96, 11.87, 12.33, 15.39, 13.43, 12.78, 12.83, 10.50, 11.51, 11.52, 14.50, 10.31, 14.93, 10.78, 12.19, 11.04, 12.62, 12.07, 10.32, 13.00, 12.03, 9.14, 13.50, 12.53, 13.80, 11.73, 13.33, 16.51, 12.25, 15.41, 11.94, 11.37, 13.63, 11.59, 12.32, 14.13, 15.06, 15.13, 15.13, 13.12, 14.83, 13.85, 12.23, 11.96, 11.03, 14.28, 14.17, 12.73, 11.30, 11.80, 13.59, 13.48, 12.59, 12.57, 12.87, 9.77, 13.26, 11.50, 12.96, 14.37, 13.39, 11.90, 11.67, 12.01, 12.86, 12.05, 15.45, 12.00, 10.68, 11.72, 12.92, 12.53, 10.87, 14.23, 13.26, 13.25, 14.43, 13.96, 11.11, 14.40, 13.96, 12.42, 12.25, 12.66, 13.72, 11.49, 13.35, 13.43, 13.01, 14.02, 11.47, 13.51, 12.37, 12.76, 12.55, 12.48, 11.90, 12.99, 13.42, 11.94, 13.37, 13.24, 12.86, 12.51, 10.43, 13.77, 12.48, 13.39, 11.44, 12.82, 12.59, 13.49, 12.06, 13.39, 13.18, 14.27, 11.77, 13.75, 12.45, 12.96, 13.53, 14.55, 12.34, 11.32, 12.51, 13.49, 13.51, 12.08, 11.76, 12.29, 11.88, 13.56, 13.68, 13.67, 13.70, 14.17, 13.33, 13.15, 14.49, 12.21, 10.90, 10.77, 14.54, 12.93, 11.74, 12.74, 13.42, 11.22, 15.48, 15.01, 12.37, 12.52, 12.31, 11.48, 13.45,12.10, 12.62, 12.49, 15.24, 13.97, 11.68, 12.48, 14.79, 12.23, 13.86, 11.91, 14.61, 13.89, 11.56, 14.13, 13.45, 13.31, 11.19, 11.74, 12.52, 12.36, 11.59, 13.00, 11.79, 11.33, 13.50, 11.16, 14.00, 11.05, 11.85, 14.23, 13.67, 14.04, 12.41, 12.25, 12.24, 12.37, 11.74, 11.94, 13.16, 12.07, 13.53, 14.45, 14.43, 10.78, 12.86, 12.64, 13.75, 12.12, 13.66


----------



## insane569 (Mar 14, 2012)

Almost @ 1000 on the 4th day. 175 solves today.


Spoiler



10,000
Mar 12, 2012 7:17:33 PM - 8:51:36 PM

Mean: 19.42
Standard deviation: 2.31
Best Time: 14.71
Worst Time: 27.21

Best average of 5: 17.12
148-152 - 16.87 (16.17) (18.34) 18.00 16.48

Best average of 12: 18.15
64-75 - 18.94 17.37 18.42 16.52 (24.54) 22.07 17.50 17.28 19.07 17.84 (16.03) 16.47

1. 15.71 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R' B R2 L2 D B' F2 D F2 L
2. 22.06 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U F' U2 F' D R B' D' F' U2 F2
3. 17.49 U' R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D R D' B U F L' U2 B F' R
4. 20.31 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 B U' B' F R' L' B2 U' L2 F2
5. 19.14 L2 F2 D U L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 U F' R2 U' B' R2 F2 L' U' F2 D2
6. 19.57 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R B2 F D U' B2 L' B' R2 U L2
7. 18.26 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' R2 U2 R B L2 U2 L2 F R' D'
8. 19.90 R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U L2 U B2 U' F L U2 F' U2 R F R2 B' L2
9. 20.86 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 B R D' B2 R' B2 L D' L' D2 U'
10. 19.72 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 B R' L' F L2 D' R2 B U R2 L'
11. 18.14 D' L2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 L2 F D' R' B2 U2 F' R2 U
12. 16.48 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F L F2 L D2 B' U' R2 D' B' D'
13. 23.42 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U L2 B2 R' D' U' F' U R2 B2 F2 U R'
14. 26.77 F2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 L B2 L U2 R' B2
15. 18.72 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 D U L2 B L B D L2 B2 R' F R2 D
16. 19.83 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B D L2 D' U2 L' F' D2 U' L
17. 20.57 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 R L U' B U2 R' U L D2
18. 21.31 R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 D' R B F' D B L' F' L F
19. 20.57 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U R' B D2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
20. 18.59 B2 D U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' R U' B' D' U2 L F' L B2 U'
21. 20.31 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D U L2 D' F L D2 B L U F D' B2 U'
22. 20.53 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 R' D' L' B U2 L' F'
23. 18.76 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U L2 F R' L B2 F U' B D' L' F2
24. 20.54 U L2 D B2 D R2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 L' B F U' R2 L2 B' R' B' F'
25. 19.15 L2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L B2 L' F R B2 R D' F R' U'
26. 18.52 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L F' U2 R' L' B2 F' U' R L2 D'
27. 23.68 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B U' R' B D' B2 U2 R' F' L2 U'
28. 22.69 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L F' U2 R2 L' B2 L' B' D F'
29. 21.78 D' B2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R L' B' D B L' U R' B F
30. 14.96 R2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U B' R2 U' B' F R' B2 D R2 L U2
31. 20.74 F2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U L D' F' U B D' U2 L D2 U
32. 17.06 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F R' D2 R' F R L' U R2 B2
33. 23.69 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' D' L' F D U' B' U' R' U F2
34. 24.55 B2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F D' B2 R U' F U R2 F U
35. 24.49 R2 D2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D R B L2 D R L U' L2 F L'
36. 21.04 U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 B' R D' U L U2 F' U R' D' U'
37. 22.63 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F L2 D' R U B F2 L B2 L2 U2
38. 24.00 D2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 U B' D2 F U2 R' F2 D2 L
39. 15.77 D' L2 B2 D2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R U2 F2 D' B L2 F L
40. 20.88 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R B' U F2 D' F2 U2 L B' L2 U'
41. 17.86 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U R' L' U R' B2 D2 L B' R2 U L2
42. 16.22 R2 D' L2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R U' B R U2 L F U L2
43. 18.92 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' L' F2 R' L' D F D U R' U
44. 21.67 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L R2 U2 F' U' L2 F2 L' D' L U'
45. 18.06 U L2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 U R2 U F' L' F2 D' B' R' B2 L' U2 R2 L'
46. 16.83 D' U' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 B R2 D' R2 L F R D F' L2 D'
47. 15.59 D2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B D R' F2 D2 L2 F L' U2 R2 B'
48. 19.03 U L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R B' R2 B' R2 F' L2 D2 R' D2 U'
49. 18.43 L2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 F' R2 U2 L' D' U' F L2 D' R' D'
50. 23.94 D L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 R' B2 F U' F2 R D F2 L' D'
51. 19.91 R2 D' R2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U R' F' L2 D R2 U2 F' D' U L' U
52. 20.32 U B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B D L' D' F U' R L2 F L U2
53. 20.15 D2 B2 D L2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L U' R F' D2 F' U2 B U' F' U2
54. 21.09 D B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B D2 U2 B2 L B2 D' R B F2 U
55. 16.96 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B R2 B' D B' D' B2 L'
56. 19.89 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' F' D R2 L' D2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 L'
57. 15.36 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 L F' U' L' B2 L' B R' B R2 U'
58. 21.01 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' D F' L F R' L' U' R' L'
59. 19.65 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U R' F2 R' B D F' U L U2 F'
60. 18.90 D2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 L F' L D2 U B' U2 R B2 L' D
61. 18.99 B2 D L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L' B' D L2 F2 D L' B R' B D2
62. 19.71 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 R2 U' B R2 L' B L2 D' L' U R2 U2
63. 18.23 L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R' D' L2 F U F' U B' U R2 U'
64. 18.94 D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D F R' B2 L D' B' U' F2 D2 U2
65. 17.37 D' R2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 R F' D L2 B L' U' L F2 L2 U'
66. 18.42 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' U' F' U L2 U' R' U2 F R2 U'
67. 16.52 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 B R' D2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R D'
68. 24.54 U' R2 U R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D U' B R D U2 F U R2 B2 F2 L' U2
69. 22.07 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L' R2 U' F' U2 B R D L F' L'
70. 17.50 L2 B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U B U2 L D' R F L' B R B2 U
71. 17.28 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U R2 B' D B2 D' L D2 U' B D L
72. 19.07 D B2 D R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R B' R D U R' U B' U2 B'
73. 17.84 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' L' F' R2 D' B U2 L F R2 D2
74. 16.03 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L B F2 U B D F' D R' F' U2
75. 16.47 U R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U B L2 F D' L' D R L' U2 B2 U'
76. 18.96 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B' R' D R L2 F D2 B'
77. 17.83 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 U B L' U' R' F' D' L2 U F2 U'
78. 19.57 D' L2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U B D2 L' F U' L D2 F2 L D U2
79. 21.16 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 R' F' U' L' B D' F R F2 D' U'
80. 16.94 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L' D' F' D' L' F' R' F' L' U'
81. 20.93 D2 U' F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' F R U B R2 B2 L2 B F2
82. 17.62 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R B L' F2 R2 U2 R F' D' R2
83. 21.37 D F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L D L D2 L' U2 B L' U F' R
84. 15.73 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U2 L F2 U B' F D U F L' F U
85. 19.06 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B L2 D' L F U' B2 L' F D2
86. 18.09 B2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' D' F U' R' F L' D B R2 U
87. 16.47 R2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U2 B2 R2 U F' L' U B D R B2 L B' F' U'
88. 18.46 R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' L2 F U2 L' F' D' R2 F L' U B'
89. 18.74 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R U2 F L2 F' R' U' B' D L' U2
90. 20.35 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 F U L2 B2 R2 B' F' R D L
91. 17.28 B2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 U L2 U' R' D F' L2 D2 B' R D' F2 U
92. 19.91 U' L2 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' B' F L D F R L F D'
93. 18.56 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 U' R F L B' U' F' U R' B' D U
94. 17.82 D' R2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' L U L' D2 B' D L2 B' U2 F2 L
95. 19.29 D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L2 U' L' B2 R D2 U' F' D' U' L2 F U2
96. 20.50 D L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D B D R' B2 D U2 R' U2 F2 R F'
97. 23.75 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U' L D2 B' R' D B2 F L' D2 B2 D2
98. 18.18 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L D2 U B D R' D' L2 U2
99. 19.85 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R D F' U' L D2 L' F2 D' L' D
100. 20.22 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B D' L' D2 F U R' L2 D2 F D
101. 21.15 L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' B D' F' D' R' D2 R2 L B' D2
102. 17.75 U B2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 R D' R F' R2 D L2 U2
103. 18.18 B2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L' U R' D R L' B' U' L D2 U'
104. 21.16 B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D R2 D' U2 B' D2 L F' R' U B L' F U' R2
105. 18.68 D B2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U L U2 F2 L' B U L' F' D2 R' L2
106. 19.47 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L B L2 U2 L' U F R F2 L' U'
107. 17.84 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L U B2 D' R' L F R2 D L U
108. 20.56 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L' F' U2 L2 B' D' U F' L' U'
109. 19.63 B2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B' F2 R D' F2 U R' B L2 U L'
110. 18.44 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 U F2 U L2 U2 R' U2 L D' B' D2 F D' F' D2 U2
111. 18.05 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B D2 U' F L U' B R2 L B2 D
112. 14.73 R2 D R2 D L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 R' U R F U L2 D R2 F' L2
113. 18.15 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 R' U B' F2 D2 R' B2 F' U' R' U'
114. 20.72 L2 D B2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L F U' B R2 D L U F2 L' U2
115. 20.91 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' B' L' F' D R' F' U' B2 F L2 D
116. 16.01 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U F2 D F2 R D2 B' D2 B' F2 R' B2 L' B2
117. 18.94 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 U' F' R D R L2 U L B2 U2 L2 U'
118. 16.34 U R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U F U F D' B L' F2 R U R'
119. 21.82 U' B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 D B2 D U' R D2 F2 U B' F2 U' B2 R L' U'
120. 27.21 F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' U' F' L' F2 D' R' U' F2 R' D'
121. 23.32 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B' L' F2 D U L2 B' U B2 D U'
122. 18.77 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U F D' L' D' B U' F' R2 L' F U2
123. 19.92 B2 F2 D U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D B U' F' D' R' L D2 F' U'
124. 24.13 B2 U F2 D' B2 D U B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' R' U2 B2 L' D F' U L2 U'
125. 22.83 U2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' U2 F R' U L B' L' B' R' D' F
126. 19.52 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U R2 B' L F' D' L' F' L' B D'
127. 18.76 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U F D L F' U L' F2 L D2 F2 R'
128. 22.24 D2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R' U' L' F D2 B D2 F' U' B2 F'
129. 22.73 D B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' U' F2 D' B R2 U2 B2 L2 D2
130. 18.46 R2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' B D2 F D' L F R' U' L' U2
131. 16.32 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F' R D2 B R2 U' L' F' R U2
132. 21.87 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 R' U F2 U2 R2 L B2 U2 B' L'
133. 19.92 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D R' D B2 D2 L2 F L' D' B R2
134. 18.65 B2 U' R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D' B' L F U2 L' D' F U L' F
135. 24.26 U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D B U R F2 R D R L' D' F'
136. 21.12 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' B' R' D' F2 R2 L' B R D2 B U
137. 18.34 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 F' L' B' F' R D2 F U' R' B
138. 14.71 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U L' B R B R2 B' U' R2 F' U2
139. 18.24 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F' L U2 B U R' U B' R2 D2
140. 20.23 F2 U F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' U' B2 U F' D' R2 F' R F' R2 F' D' F'
141. 19.36 D' R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R B2 U' L B' L' D B2 L2 B' F2
142. 20.35 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 B D' L B2 R' U' F' R2
143. 17.06 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D2 F R U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D'
144. 21.01 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 D L B2 U F2 D B R B2 L F2 U'
145. 19.96 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R U B' R D' L' B' D2 B F'
146. 20.97 U2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U' L' F' U2 R2 U' L D B2 R' D F
147. 17.49 U B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F' L U2 L B R' B' R U' B2
148. 16.87 B2 D R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 R' B' U2 R B U2 F U' R' U2
149. 16.17 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L' U' F D' U2 F2 L B F L U'
150. 18.34 R2 U' F2 R2 D U F2 R2 F2 U B2 L D R' L' F D' L' B L D
151. 18.00 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R U F D2 B R U B' R F'
152. 16.48 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' L2 F2 R' U L2 B D U2 R'
153. 21.33 U B2 L2 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 D F D2 L' F D2 B R U' L2 F2 U2
154. 19.79 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D R B D L D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2
155. 18.07 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R F D F' L' F L F2 U L
156. 18.04 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R B' F' L' U L D2 F D2 L' U
157. 22.10 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D F2 U2 B' D2 F L U F U2 L F2
158. 17.77 D F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R' F' U' B' D2 F2 R2 F' R' D' U2
159. 20.37 R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D R2 F D2 U' F' R B2 D F' R2 L
160. 17.14 D R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D' B D F' L D B L2 U' B2 R'
161. 18.07 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U2 L' B F2 D2 B' R L' F D' B U
162. 17.31 D' R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 U R D' R2 B2 L F' L2 U
163. 19.13 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D' F D L2 B R' D2 B' U F L' D2
164. 16.69 U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 L' U' L2 D B' D2 U2 L' U B' R2
165. 19.10 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R F' L2 U2 R D2 B F' R B2 U2
166. 19.30 L2 U L2 D U2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' L' B U2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 B D R' D
167. 19.73 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L' B' D' F' R' L F R2 F' U'
168. 18.06 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B D2 L2 D' F' D2 R B U' L'
169. 23.02 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 L2 F R2 D B' U F2 R2 L' B F U'
170. 19.26 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 U F2 R' F2 U' F2 D F' U2 R' D U2
171. 16.97 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 D' R' D2 R B R F' L2 D' B D2
172. 19.55 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R D2 B R' U B D R' D'
173. 20.71 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F' R D' U' L D R2 B2 F L U2
174. 19.06 B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R' F' D R2 D2 U2 B' U' B' F'
175. 17.84 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 B' L B2 F R' B2 U F' D U



Stats





Edit: Next day
125 solves done. 1,035 in total.


Spoiler



10,000
Mar 14, 2012 6:52:17 PM - 8:15:25 PM

Mean: 18.88
Standard deviation: 2.28
Best Time: 14.10
Worst Time: 26.42

Best average of 5: 16.29
1-5 - 15.72 15.68 (14.27) 17.48 (18.09)

Best average of 12: 17.27
2-13 - 15.68 (14.27) 17.48 18.09 18.27 17.38 19.16 16.43 (21.77) 17.23 17.82 15.20

1. 15.72 B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F U B D' R D' R2 L' U' L D'
2. 15.68 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' L' F' R D' R2 B2 D B' L
3. 14.27 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D R' D2 F2 U2 F U B' R F' D2 F'
4. 17.48 B2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' L' D R' D R B' D2 F2 R
5. 18.09 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F U' L U B L2 D' U F' U'
6. 18.27 B2 L2 D' U' B2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U L B R L B' D' L' U' B' L' U'
7. 17.38 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U' L' D' R2 B D2 B U' R B' F' U
8. 19.16 D2 L2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R F' R F2 R' U L U B' U2
9. 16.43 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U B2 L F2 L' D F D2 U' B' R B2 D'
10. 21.77 U' R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R F U R2 U2 F L B' D2 R
11. 17.23 U' L2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B U F L' D' B2 U' R B D2 R'
12. 17.82 F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F' D U' F R L2 D2 L D' B' U2
13. 15.20 D' R2 U' B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D U' B R F' U2 B D' B2 L D' B' U2
14. 17.27 B2 D F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 U B L2 F U2 B' D L U2 R' D U'
15. 18.10 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U L2 D' F U2 R' U' F2 R B D F' D2 U'
16. 17.77 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L2 F' R' U L' F' D' F D' F' R' L2
17. 21.77 U B2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R' D' B L' B2 R' B2 R2 B' D2 U2
18. 21.44 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 L' B' D2 B2 F' R D L' F2 D2
19. 20.10 U L2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U F D L' F2 U2 B' U' F' L D' U'
20. 16.92 F2 D L2 D U2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 B F L D B L' D2 R' U2 F U2
21. 14.99 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' U' L2 B R' B L F2 L' U R B' U
22. 22.07 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D B D2 R F2 D' L' D F D R
23. 20.33 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U R2 F D2 F R F2 L B2 F2 D' U
24. 15.76 L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D L F U2 R D B F' L2 U2 F2 U
25. 18.29 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D R F' D R2 B D2 R' F' U2
26. 19.97 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' U R2 U R' F' D F2 L D2 R D' R2 U2 F'
27. 19.17 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F' R' L U R D F2 D2 R F2
28. 16.82 U L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U R' U' B R2 F2 L' U F U L2
29. 22.63 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 D R F' R' L U' R' B L F' L U
30. 17.80 D' U' F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 F2 L2 U' F' L' B' R D U'
31. 21.87 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R' D' R2 B R' U' F D2 L U2
32. 21.73 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R U2 F L' D R2 B' D' R U2
33. 18.19 B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B' D' R' L' F' D2 U R B2 D2 U
34. 20.16 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' U' F2 D2 R F' D2 R2 F R
35. 18.60 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F L2 D U B' L D L' U2 R D
36. 14.57 U' R2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 D L B U R2 B2 F2 R' B R' B U
37. 15.52 F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' U2 B' R' L' F' R' U' R L F' U2 R
38. 19.01 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 U' B' L' D2 F' L' D' R2 B2 D B2 U'
39. 18.13 R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R F2 D F' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L U2
40. 19.20 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' D L2 B F2 U2 R' B2 F2 U
41. 19.00 U2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D B2 L B2 F R' D B U B2 F' L2 U'
42. 19.57 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' B R' F' R' L B D' F U B
43. 22.72 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R B R2 B' R L B' D U' F'
44. 19.76 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 R' B' F R D2 L' D U2 B' L U'
45. 21.51 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' L D B' R' D F' D U B R' U2
46. 19.06 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U L2 F2 D R2 B R F2 U' R' U' F L B
47. 17.71 B2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' R' F2 D' L' B R2 U B2 R' B2 U2
48. 14.10 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L B F2 R2 B U B R F2 U' L2
49. 17.66 D L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 R' U' R' L F R D' B D2 L2
50. 22.44 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D F' R' F2 D' L B' L' U F2 R
51. 20.09 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 R U' B2 U F R2 L' B L U F'
52. 18.47 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U F2 D F2 R F' D' R2 D' R' D2 B' R F U2
53. 21.08 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' B D R' D' R' L' B2 R2 D' U'
54. 20.92 R2 U R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U L' D R' B2 F D R B2 F' D' U'
55. 18.30 U R2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 U F2 L F L B2 R U' F' D' R D2 U2
56. 20.74 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D R F2 U L' D B' D F2 U2 R U
57. 17.20 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U R F R2 B2 U2 F R' L F
58. 16.94 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 R D' B R2 L F L2 U R F' R'
59. 18.48 D' F2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' U2 L F' R B' L F2 D2 B' U' R2
60. 21.58 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U B U B F' D' F2 R B' L' D' L
61. 21.17 F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 F L2 D L F2 D U F' U'
62. 21.04 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 D B2 D2 U' R F' U2 R B' D L2 D2 L' D U'
63. 19.80 U' R2 U L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L' B R D B2 R U2 L' B'
64. 19.12 U' R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 L' D B2 L2 D' B L2 B' R2 U
65. 17.86 F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D F' L' D' L U' F R U' B' L' U'
66. 16.73 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 L' U R2 D2 L' B2 D' F D' R2
67. 19.25 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U F2 D' U2 R2 U' R L U F D R' U' B' D F'
68. 19.04 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' R B R' U L D2 F' U' L2 D'
69. 21.01 U L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U L B2 L' U L' D2 B' D' B' F U'
70. 17.12 B2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D B U R' D' B U2 R L' B L' U'
71. 20.02 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 B' D U2 R B' F2 D2 R U' B' U2
72. 16.25 L2 U L2 D R2 L2 D U2 B2 U' B2 L' B R F U R U2 F L' D2 U'
73. 16.22 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U R2 U R L F' R B2 L2 D' R' U' B U
74. 19.31 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L D2 U F' U' F2 U' B2 F L' U
75. 16.97 U' F2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R U L' U L' B F2 U' F' L2 U'
76. 19.33 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B R L' F R L U' L2 U L D
77. 18.11 D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 L' D2 B' D' U L B' D F' D
78. 18.68 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U L' B U2 R' B2 L U R' B2 L' F2
79. 18.68 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' F' L' D' U F2 L' B' D' B' L' U2
80. 17.23 U L2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B' L U' R2 F' U B2 F2 L' B D'
81. 16.56 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 L F' U' B' D2 F' U' F D' R D2
82. 19.01 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U' L' D U2 B U' F' U R2 D' R2 U'
83. 17.88 B2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 B U' L' B2 R' U R' F L2 D U'
84. 18.37 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 L' B D R' L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R D
85. 15.73 D' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' B' L2 F L2 D' F' L U L2 U
86. 16.68 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 U2 B L U B2 R'
87. 17.09 D' L2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B R D2 F' L D R2 D2 R' L U2
88. 18.62 B2 L2 U' L2 D F2 R2 U F2 D L2 B' R' U2 B L B2 U2 F2 R2 B'
89. 19.01 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B' R' B R' D F' D F U' L2
90. 15.25 D' B2 D' U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 B L F' L F' R2 L' D2 U B2
91. 17.33 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F' U' B F' D2 F' L' D F2 D
92. 19.08 U' F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' F' D' U L' B2 R' D U2 L2 U2
93. 18.89 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 B' D2 L B D U2 F2 L2
94. 21.19 D' B2 L2 U F2 U F2 U F2 L2 U' F U L2 B D2 L' F' U2 L2 D'
95. 20.32 U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D' R F2 L F' R' D' U2 B L F
96. 15.84 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F D' L2 D R2 U' B L' F' R' U2
97. 21.12 D R2 D F2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 U B L2 B2 D U F' L D' L2 B2
98. 23.26 R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B' U L' D U2 F R D2 L2 F2 U
99. 20.43 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 F D' F' R B' F U' B D' U
100. 18.84 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' U' L' F U' R2 B2 D' B F2 U' F U'
101. 19.18 D' L2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' R2 L2 B' F R' U' F L B U F2 R' U'
102. 22.42 D' L2 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' R' D U R2 B2 L2 F' D2 L' U'
103. 18.17 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D' R' B F L' F' L B F' U'
104. 17.68 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R B' F2 R U' R2 B' F L' U2 R'
105. 17.12 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L' B' D2 R' B' D2 B2 F2 R' B' U'
106. 19.60 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 L B' L' D2 R D U B U2 R
107. 21.99 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 B2 R U' F2 L U2 F' U R U F2 U2
108. 21.08 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' B D L' F2 U2 R U2 B' U'
109. 15.93 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F' R U' L' F2 U2 L' U F R2 L2
110. 17.62 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 U R' B F U' F2 D' B2 L B' D' U
111. 19.45 U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L' D L2 D2 R2 L' B F' R' L' D'
112. 19.44 U F2 D F2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L B2 F' U' R' U2 R2 B D' B2 L
113. 25.67 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R L2 F2 U' L' B D' B' F2 U'
114. 26.42 B2 D R2 U B2 U R2 B2 D U R U2 B F' L' U' L F' U2 L2
115. 19.66 B2 D' B2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' U' F R' B' L' F D' U' B F' U2
116. 20.04 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U L' U' F2 L2 U F U2 B2 L' D
117. 19.26 U R2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L' D2 U F2 L' D B2 U' B R U'
118. 18.69 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 U F2 R2 L2 B' U' R2 U R' D2 L' D L2 D'
119. 20.46 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B' D2 L2 U' R U' L D' R' L2 U'
120. 16.93 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B U2 L' F2 U F' D' B' R' D L'
121. 16.65 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B' F' D R2 B' U' R U2 F D F
122. 17.10 L2 U B2 F2 D U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 L' F U' R' U B2 F2 L D2 L U'
123. 19.41 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 L D B' R' B2 R' U F' D' B2 U
124. 20.22 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 L' U' B R' B2 R' F2 R B'
125. 26.19 B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U R' L D' F R L U' L2 U L


----------



## jskyler91 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just to update you guys,I am done with my 10,000 YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY, and i am still going. I am going to see how many more I can do in the next week before my month ends. BTW does anyone know how to export times in CCT?


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 16, 2012)

388



Spoiler



11.96, 14.66, 12.59, 12.33, 11.36, 10.13, 13.38, 15.53, 13.28, 12.69, 12.59, 14.56, 9.56, 11.47, 13.88, 12.38, 12.53, 11.25, 13.36, 10.91, 11.66, 15.44, 14.07, 12.30, 12.96, 14.37, 12.61, 11.67, 12.91, 14.15, 10.04, 15.78, 17.14, 17.03, 11.84, 14.08, 16.69, 13.68, 14.40, 11.91, 11.98, 14.06, 14.06, 12.54, 18.57, 12.75, 14.17, 13.42, 13.90, 12.53, 11.64, 15.21, 11.70, 13.63, 17.78, 15.53, 13.29, 17.04, 12.39, 14.60, 12.56, 14.66, 13.85, 11.56, 15.00, 15.02, 12.12, 15.22, 14.63, 14.95, 11.73, 14.69, 11.40, 11.28, 13.39, 11.66, 12.90, 14.00, 12.11, 13.50, 10.56, 14.22, 12.75, 14.10, 13.69, 14.39, 15.60, 16.48, 12.96, 14.56, 9.81, 14.32, 14.00, 12.87, 13.69, 12.98, 12.67, 11.99, 13.68, 14.52, 14.84, 13.23, 14.33, 13.68, 11.46, 12.48, 12.77, 14.99, 12.92, 13.99, 11.00, 13.51, 12.87, 14.80, 13.04, 13.04, 15.08, 16.16, 14.93, 13.69, 15.32, 12.43, 13.67, 10.66, 13.31, 13.18, 12.99, 12.61, 12.82, 14.43, 15.00, 13.37, 12.98, 12.96, 11.87, 12.33, 15.39, 13.43, 12.78, 12.83, 10.50, 11.51, 11.52, 14.50, 10.31, 14.93, 10.78, 12.19, 11.04, 12.62, 12.07, 10.32, 13.00, 12.03, 9.14, 13.50, 12.53, 13.80, 11.73, 13.33, 16.51, 12.25, 15.41, 11.94, 11.37, 13.63, 11.59, 12.32, 14.13, 15.06, 15.13, 15.13, 13.12, 14.83, 13.85, 12.23, 11.96, 11.03, 14.28, 14.17, 12.73, 11.30, 11.80, 13.59, 13.48, 12.59, 12.57, 12.87, 9.77, 13.26, 11.50, 12.96, 14.37, 13.39, 11.90, 11.67, 12.01, 12.86, 12.05, 15.45, 12.00, 10.68, 11.72, 12.92, 12.53, 10.87, 14.23, 13.26, 13.25, 14.43, 13.96, 11.11, 14.40, 13.96, 12.42, 12.25, 12.66, 13.72, 11.49, 13.35, 13.43, 13.01, 14.02, 11.47, 13.51, 12.37, 12.76, 12.55, 12.48, 11.90, 12.99, 13.42, 11.94, 13.37, 13.24, 12.86, 12.51, 10.43, 13.77, 12.48, 13.39, 11.44, 12.82, 12.59, 13.49, 12.06, 13.39, 13.18, 14.27, 11.77, 13.75, 12.45, 12.96, 13.53, 14.55, 12.34, 11.32, 12.51, 13.49, 13.51, 12.08, 11.76, 12.29, 11.88, 13.56, 13.68, 13.67, 13.70, 14.17, 13.33, 13.15, 14.49, 12.21, 10.90, 10.77, 14.54, 12.93, 11.74, 12.74, 13.42, 11.22, 15.48, 15.01, 12.37, 12.52, 12.31, 11.48, 13.45,12.10, 12.62, 12.49, 15.24, 13.97, 11.68, 12.48, 14.79, 12.23, 13.86, 11.91, 14.61, 13.89, 11.56, 14.13, 13.45, 13.31, 11.19, 11.74, 12.52, 12.36, 11.59, 13.00, 11.79, 11.33, 13.50, 11.16, 14.00, 11.05, 11.85, 14.23, 13.67, 14.04, 12.41, 12.25, 12.24, 12.37, 11.74, 11.94, 13.16, 12.07, 13.53, 14.45, 14.43, 10.78, 12.86, 12.64, 13.75, 12.12, 13.66, 12.85, 12.82, 12.50, 12.72, 12.96, 11.89, 12.60, 14.61, 10.32, 11.57, 11.81, 13.75, 13.33, 13.61, 13.25, 12.48, 12.82, 9.24, 12.38, 13.59, 9.67, 12.81, 12.63, 13.32, 10.86, 12.29, 12.22, 12.59, 12.70, 12.54, 14.01, 11.46, 12.98, 11.13, 10.37, 14.38, 11.35, 11.60, 13.83, 10.96, 13.17, 12.96, 12.69, 12.38, 9.61, 12.42, 11.68, 13.56, 10.86, 11.83



More solves to come next time


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 17, 2012)

How many solves do you guys do a day?


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Just to update you guys,I am done with my 10,000 YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY, and i am still going. I am going to see how many more I can do in the next week before my month ends. BTW does anyone know how to export times in CCT?


You are amazing.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Mar 17, 2012)

475
EDIT: Added 75 Solves, 550



Spoiler



11.96, 14.66, 12.59, 12.33, 11.36, 10.13, 13.38, 15.53, 13.28, 12.69, 12.59, 14.56, 9.56, 11.47, 13.88, 12.38, 12.53, 11.25, 13.36, 10.91, 11.66, 15.44, 14.07, 12.30, 12.96, 14.37, 12.61, 11.67, 12.91, 14.15, 10.04, 15.78, 17.14, 17.03, 11.84, 14.08, 16.69, 13.68, 14.40, 11.91, 11.98, 14.06, 14.06, 12.54, 18.57, 12.75, 14.17, 13.42, 13.90, 12.53, 11.64, 15.21, 11.70, 13.63, 17.78, 15.53, 13.29, 17.04, 12.39, 14.60, 12.56, 14.66, 13.85, 11.56, 15.00, 15.02, 12.12, 15.22, 14.63, 14.95, 11.73, 14.69, 11.40, 11.28, 13.39, 11.66, 12.90, 14.00, 12.11, 13.50, 10.56, 14.22, 12.75, 14.10, 13.69, 14.39, 15.60, 16.48, 12.96, 14.56, 9.81, 14.32, 14.00, 12.87, 13.69, 12.98, 12.67, 11.99, 13.68, 14.52, 14.84, 13.23, 14.33, 13.68, 11.46, 12.48, 12.77, 14.99, 12.92, 13.99, 11.00, 13.51, 12.87, 14.80, 13.04, 13.04, 15.08, 16.16, 14.93, 13.69, 15.32, 12.43, 13.67, 10.66, 13.31, 13.18, 12.99, 12.61, 12.82, 14.43, 15.00, 13.37, 12.98, 12.96, 11.87, 12.33, 15.39, 13.43, 12.78, 12.83, 10.50, 11.51, 11.52, 14.50, 10.31, 14.93, 10.78, 12.19, 11.04, 12.62, 12.07, 10.32, 13.00, 12.03, 9.14, 13.50, 12.53, 13.80, 11.73, 13.33, 16.51, 12.25, 15.41, 11.94, 11.37, 13.63, 11.59, 12.32, 14.13, 15.06, 15.13, 15.13, 13.12, 14.83, 13.85, 12.23, 11.96, 11.03, 14.28, 14.17, 12.73, 11.30, 11.80, 13.59, 13.48, 12.59, 12.57, 12.87, 9.77, 13.26, 11.50, 12.96, 14.37, 13.39, 11.90, 11.67, 12.01, 12.86, 12.05, 15.45, 12.00, 10.68, 11.72, 12.92, 12.53, 10.87, 14.23, 13.26, 13.25, 14.43, 13.96, 11.11, 14.40, 13.96, 12.42, 12.25, 12.66, 13.72, 11.49, 13.35, 13.43, 13.01, 14.02, 11.47, 13.51, 12.37, 12.76, 12.55, 12.48, 11.90, 12.99, 13.42, 11.94, 13.37, 13.24, 12.86, 12.51, 10.43, 13.77, 12.48, 13.39, 11.44, 12.82, 12.59, 13.49, 12.06, 13.39, 13.18, 14.27, 11.77, 13.75, 12.45, 12.96, 13.53, 14.55, 12.34, 11.32, 12.51, 13.49, 13.51, 12.08, 11.76, 12.29, 11.88, 13.56, 13.68, 13.67, 13.70, 14.17, 13.33, 13.15, 14.49, 12.21, 10.90, 10.77, 14.54, 12.93, 11.74, 12.74, 13.42, 11.22, 15.48, 15.01, 12.37, 12.52, 12.31, 11.48, 13.45,12.10, 12.62, 12.49, 15.24, 13.97, 11.68, 12.48, 14.79, 12.23, 13.86, 11.91, 14.61, 13.89, 11.56, 14.13, 13.45, 13.31, 11.19, 11.74, 12.52, 12.36, 11.59, 13.00, 11.79, 11.33, 13.50, 11.16, 14.00, 11.05, 11.85, 14.23, 13.67, 14.04, 12.41, 12.25, 12.24, 12.37, 11.74, 11.94, 13.16, 12.07, 13.53, 14.45, 14.43, 10.78, 12.86, 12.64, 13.75, 12.12, 13.66, 12.85, 12.82, 12.50, 12.72, 12.96, 11.89, 12.60, 14.61, 10.32, 11.57, 11.81, 13.75, 13.33, 13.61, 13.25, 12.48, 12.82, 9.24, 12.38, 13.59, 9.67, 12.81, 12.63, 13.32, 10.86, 12.29, 12.22, 12.59, 12.70, 12.54, 14.01, 11.46, 12.98, 11.13, 10.37, 14.38, 11.35, 11.60, 13.83, 10.96, 13.17, 12.96, 12.69, 12.38, 9.61, 12.42, 11.68, 13.56, 10.86, 11.83, 12.06, 12.94, 14.07, 12.04, 12.85, 13.35, 12.50, 13.72, 14.44, 12.91, 13.30, 12.94, 13.09, 12.08, 13.67, 11.25, 13.60, 12.63, 10.96, 12.68, 12.39, 12.68, 12.37, 11.18, 12.78, 14.88, 11.14, 13.07, 18.38, 12.01, 12.74, 13.54, 13.28, 13.25, 10.90, 12.63, 13.46, 13.20, 12.16, 12.96, 12.86, 12.22, 13.33, 11.35, 11.87, 14.94, 10.61, 14.07, 14.53, 13.71, 12.16, 13.76, 12.83, 11.89, 10.69, 12.70, 13.51, 12.56, 13.03, 12.01, 12.88, 12.73, 13.79, 12.41, 13.28, 12.98, 12.01, 13.22, 14.75, 13.78, 11.46, 12.18, 12.62, 13.66, 10.59, 14.30, 13.73, 12.34, 13.89, 12.64, 13.27, 12.10, 12.99, 13.32, 12.06, 12.31, 11.69, 12.81, 13.39, 13.42, 12.67, 14.94, 12.41, 11.05, 12.23, 11.99, 11.28, 12.99, 15.05, 13.35, 8.99, 12.76, 12.92, 12.17, 14.93, 14.00, 12.32, 11.28, 12.39, 14.80, 12.42, 13.25, 13.86, 10.82, 12.66, 14.14, 13.23, 10.74, 9.28, 10.40, 10.62, 12.89, 12.77, 10.90, 12.63, 12.46, 12.69, 12.47, 15.32, 14.15, 11.50, 12.73, 13.32, 11.31, 10.80, 11.60, 14.37, 12.71, 9.70, 15.37, 9.17, 11.71, 12.91, 11.97, 14.57, 10.97, 13.21, 13.86, 14.37, 12.78, 11.86, 13.50, 12.61, 12.62, 13.82, 11.68, 11.84, 11.93, 13.28, 12.33, 11.48, 13.46


----------



## insane569 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> How many solves do you guys do a day?


 
As many as possible. If you miss some then making them up is hard. I gotta hit atleast 500 or more today to catch up.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Mar 17, 2012)

10,000 cubes!!! 
All  N F's.
Trollololo.

Just kidding, you guys are amazing.
Scrambling: 10-20s.
Inspection: 5-15s.
Solve 10-17s.
Taking a breathe: 0-5s.
Cubes: 10,000.
- - -
Total: 250,000 - 570,000s, or 2.3-5.3 hours a day, every day for each of the 30 days in the month.
I would consider that a waste of time if it wasn't done on work (school). xD


----------



## qqwref (Mar 17, 2012)

I did a testrun of 25 solves at normal cubing speed (so, without rushing inspection or anything) and it took me 9:20. That works out to 224,000 seconds or just over two hours a day, plus breaks, and of course anyone slower would take more time. It's a pretty serious challenge.


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 17, 2012)

Woah. Why can i only do just over 2 solves per minute i wonder...?

It's up to 400 a day for me because of the sheer amount of solves i've missed and for 300 today its taken me 2 and a half hours not including breaks...


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have done 1100 Solves :/

EDIT: 2500 Solves Altogether


----------



## insane569 (Mar 18, 2012)

400 solves today. 1661 On the 7th day. I might not make it at this rate.


Spoiler



10,000
Mar 17, 2012 12:05:43 PM - 7:10:33 PM

Mean: 18.61
Standard deviation: 2.51
Best Time: 12.55
Worst Time: 31.18

Best average of 5: 15.49
174-178 - 14.58 16.37 (21.60) (13.47) 15.53

Best average of 12: 16.68
106-117 - 16.63 (14.01) 16.19 15.69 16.02 (21.96) 15.78 18.10 18.74 15.81 17.36 16.52

1. 27.65 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U R2 F R D B D2 R B2 L' B2 D' U'
2. 20.10 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L' B' D' F' R' L D2 L2 U L U
3. 19.48 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L D2 B' F' R U B' R2 L2 U2
4. 19.98 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B D2 U2 R D2 B2 F D2 U' F' D'
5. 21.57 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U R2 D2 R' B' F' L F L2 F R U R U'
6. 17.25 B2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' D' L' F U2 L' B' F
7. 19.54 U' R2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' F U2 R F' R'
8. 17.88 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 U B' U' L' F D L' D2 L' D' B2 D'
9. 23.77 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L' U2 R' F U' L2 U2 B' R D2 U
10. 17.25 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B R2 B D F R2 U' L D2 U2
11. 21.26 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U B R' B2 D' R2 B' R D2 B L U
12. 22.01 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R D2 F' R U B' R D' L2 B' L2
13. 19.34 U' B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B D' B U2 B D2 B' R L B2
14. 21.07 D2 B2 D R2 B2 D R2 D B2 D' B2 L U' R' B' F R F D' U L'
15. 18.04 U2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R D2 L F2 L F U R' B'
16. 18.94 D B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 B F U' R F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B U'
17. 22.52 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U F2 U R2 B2 R' D2 B2 D U2 B R' B' U' L2
18. 23.80 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 F' U' L2 B' D2 R' U' L' D' L2 U2
19. 22.05 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 B L2 B2 U2 R' F2 L B
20. 18.32 B2 R2 U B2 D' U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L F' U' R L2 F' R' B2 R U' R
21. 17.95 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R U B' D F R2 D' R D2 B2 U'
22. 18.30 D B2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D L' D' U2 R D B F2 U L' F' D
23. 21.17 U R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 B' L D U2 R' B R2 F L' B2 D'
24. 19.28 D' U L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 U2 B' U R' B2 F' L' U' R2 L U'
25. 19.96 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 F' U' R' B' F2 U' F2 L2 B L
26. 17.08 D' L2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B U2 R D' U2 L' D2 F2 R' F' U'
27. 20.40 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F R' F2 R U' R' B' U2 F' D
28. 17.24 B2 L2 F2 D U B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' B L2 B2 U L' D' B' L2 B2 U'
29. 21.87 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R F' U2 L' F2 D2 B L' U L U'
30. 20.49 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 B' R2 F D' U' R D B2 F2 U'
31. 21.02 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B' L2 D' U R2 U' R U' F D' U'
32. 15.53 U' F2 R2 D2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' D B2 U R' B F' D L' F'
33. 24.51 U B2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 L' B' F D B2 R D F U R U2
34. 21.32 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' R' D' L2 B2 F' U2 L' B R U' L2
35. 19.40 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' D' B U R' U2 R2 U' B R
36. 14.64 L2 B2 D2 U L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F B2 D' B R' F D L F' R D2
37. 20.58 L2 U' B2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 B' R' U2 L D F D2 U2 R F2
38. 21.82 B2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F D R' L' F D2 R' L' U' L' U
39. 18.07 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R B' L2 D' R' F' L' B2 D L'
40. 15.69 B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F R' U' L' D' U2 F D2 U R D2
41. 15.18 B2 R2 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' B' D U2 R' L U' R U F' D2 U2
42. 20.56 L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B L D2 B' L2 D2 B2 L F2 D
43. 19.27 R2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B F L' B' D' L2 F' D' U R2 U'
44. 17.34 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 B' R D' U' R2 U' F L B L U'
45. 19.75 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' B2 R' D2 B F' D' L F U' L2 B2 L
46. 21.84 D2 U' R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' U F' U2 L' D2 R U' B2 U'
47. 22.31 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B' R' D' L B' U2 B R U
48. 16.25 U' B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L F' R2 B U2 F' R D
49. 20.42 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B D' U2 F' U' L' U' L2 D R U'
50. 20.44 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2 D' U' L F D L2 B2 U' F R' B' F2 D'
51. 17.21 F2 D2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L' D2 F L2 U' L2 U2 B R L'
52. 20.16 U F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 R' L' D' F' R2 U2 L2 B2 R F' U2
53. 18.52 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B R' L' F' L F2 D' R U B' R
54. 18.58 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B U2 L' D B L2 B U F R2 L
55. 17.55 D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 L' D' B L B' L U R U B2 D2
56. 19.93 R2 U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R U' F2 U' R' L B' U R2 D2
57. 20.22 D F2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 F' D2 B L' F2 U B' L2 D F' L2
58. 17.28 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B R F' U' L2 U2 F' L2 F L' U'
59. 16.23 R2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U B' L F' R F' R' D2 F L' D2
60. 17.81 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F D' R B' R2 F2 R' L2 F L' U2
61. 18.03 R2 L2 D F2 D F2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 B D' B' F2 R' B2 D2 F' D'
62. 15.49 R2 U2 R2 L2 D B2 D' U2 R2 D' F L B2 R' D' L2 D2 L' D2 B' U'
63. 19.22 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L' U' R' B D2 L B2 D' B2 L' U2
64. 18.23 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B' F2 L D2 U' B R2 B' L U R'
65. 21.14 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 B' F2 R L B F' L U' L
66. 17.72 U2 B2 D L2 U' B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L D B2 U' R' L' B' U' R' D' U2
67. 22.73 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D R2 D L2 D' F2 R' U R2 B' F L2 D B L2 U
68. 22.68 B2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 L B' U' L U' L2 F D L' B2
69. 26.29 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L' B L' D' L' B F R D B'
70. 16.33 D2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 U2 B U' L B R' B2 D L D'
71. 18.03 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L D B2 R2 B' F2 R F' U R2 B
72. 14.62 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' B' R U' L' D2 F R' U2 R' F D2
73. 20.07 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F' L U2 L' F2 R F2 U R' B
74. 18.42 D' R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 F U' R2 D R' F D' F' L F' R'
75. 19.14 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R' L2 U B D' L' D R D R2 U'
76. 19.55 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U2 B D U2 L F R2 D2 U2 R
77. 16.52 U F2 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B' D2 U2 R2 L D R' D2 U
78. 15.65 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F R2 U2 F' U' F2 L D2 R
79. 18.44 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L F R U B2 D' B' F U R L2 U'
80. 24.33 R2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D R' F2 D' U' R D B' R2 B' D'
81. 19.43 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 D' B' L2 U' B2 R U F L D2 L2 D'
82. 20.71 D2 R2 D' R2 L2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U F L2 B R U R2 D B2 D F D'
83. 17.30 L2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 U F' D U' L D2 R U2 L' D B U
84. 16.58 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B L2 F' U B U F D L' U
85. 21.80 D2 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U F R2 F' R' B' D2 B R2 D2
86. 19.78 D F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U F' R2 L U F U2 R2 B U' L
87. 16.12 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 L' D2 F' L2 U' B' D U R' D
88. 20.73 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L U2 B' R B2 F' R' D R2 D2 U'
89. 20.43 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L' U R2 F D B' R' D' U2 F2 U'
90. 17.93 U F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U F' L' U' R' D B U' F' D' L'
91. 19.28 R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 F' L2 B D R2 B' R' L' D' R2 U'
92. 19.29 U' L2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 D B L D2 R D R L2 B U' F' L
93. 21.89 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B' L2 D' F' D U2 L' F2 R D' U'
94. 20.40 D F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 D' B' D B2 F' R' F D B' D R' U'
95. 18.19 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D F' U L' D B' F D2 B' L' U
96. 16.15 U' R2 U L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B' L D' B2 R2 U' R U L D
97. 17.39 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B' D F2 R F D2 U R' B2 U
98. 16.51 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U' R D' F2 U' R' B' D2 L2 D' U2
99. 18.89 R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 U F D2 L D2 U2 L' B2 D' F' D
100. 17.59 R2 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' L' F2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B' D'
101. 18.30 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D' U2 F2 L D' F' R' D R'
102. 15.33 R2 D L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' D' L U2 R B F U F D' L'
103. 16.38 L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B L' F' D2 B F2 D F L'
104. 20.00 D F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U L' D B U2 L' D2 U F R' L2 U'
105. 17.88 U' F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B D' L' B2 F U2 L U2 B' R2 F2
106. 16.63 B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 B D R B U R L' B' D F' U'
107. 14.01 F2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B R2 F' U L2 B2 L U' B' R2
108. 16.19 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D R' L2 F' D' L2 F D' B2 L' F' U2
109. 15.69 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L D2 U R L' U' L2 D' F2 U
110. 16.02 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' U' F' R B R' U' L' D B D'
111. 21.96 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F' R' U2 L B2 D B2 F2 U' F' U2
112. 15.78 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 R U' L U R U2 F' U B2 D2
113. 18.10 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' R2 D' F' L2 D U' R2 B R U B' D2 U'
114. 18.74 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 B' U' R' U2 R2 F L' D L2 F'
115. 15.81 U R2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U L B2 U F D R L U2 B' D'
116. 17.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 R U2 F' D R B U' R2 D' L' U'
117. 16.52 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 D U2 F2 R' F2 U R' D L2 F R B' F'
118. 19.81 F2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B' D2 F' R' U2 R' L' D' F' D'
119. 19.98 L2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 F2 U F U2 L2 D2 F R F' L D2
120. 19.22 B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' B L2 U' R D' R2 L2 D F U'
121. 18.99 D' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' R B D' L2 B F D2 R' F'
122. 24.41 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 B' U R B' L' U F R' B' D2 U'
123. 17.93 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U B' U R2 D' B U' L' U2 F D U
124. 17.15 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 B U2 F' R2 D' F2 L D' R' D R2
125. 18.86 D R2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R D F U' B2 R' L' B' F' R2 U'
126. 19.05 F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R L2 D' F2 D' L B L2 D' B'
127. 19.21 D F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B L' D2 U2 B U' F R' L2 B2
128. 20.99 R2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F B2 L F' U2 B D2 L2 F' L
129. 21.09 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' D R D' F2 L D' L B' D
130. 16.50 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D R L' U R' B2 D2 B' U2 L' U'
131. 18.96 L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R F2 U B U2 L2 F2 R B' L2 U2
132. 16.92 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' B D R L2 D R2 B2 F2 R' F' U'
133. 16.28 B2 D B2 D R2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 B U' L2 B2 L D F R' U R' D'
134. 20.02 D' U' F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F' B2 R F R' D R' L U'
135. 17.02 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 R B' R B' R U2 B' F L
136. 19.43 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' U' F' R B2 L' D' B2 L2 F' L'
137. 15.26 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 U L2 F2 D R B R2 D B2 D L U' F2 R' D'
138. 21.90 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 B' U' R2 U L D2 R2 L2
139. 19.27 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 U L' B' U B2 F L' F' U L2 B U'
140. 20.78 D U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' R F2 R B F L D' R B L2 U'
141. 17.44 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L' U' L2 F' U' L D2 U' F' L'
142. 19.70 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D B2 U R2 L2 F D2 L' F2 U L B' F2 R F'
143. 15.87 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' R2 D2 L B2 F R2 D L' U'
144. 20.06 R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 F' R L2 B' R L' D U2 F D' U2
145. 22.90 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U R2 F D' R' D2 F2 D' L F U' F' U2
146. 22.74 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L' F L' U' R' B L F' U R' D'
147. 16.74 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L U2 L2 B U' F' L' B' F L U'
148. 19.15 D2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' L B U' F L D R2 F' L2 B U2
149. 15.99 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U R2 D' U' F2 L2 B' R' U L' D' B D L
150. 16.66 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 F U' B' F' R2 U' B2 D' R F
151. 17.25 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' R2 U R2 U B L2 F' L2 U2 L' U' B2 R2 D2
152. 17.27 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' U' F2 R2 L2 D F R B' R U2 L F2 U' B D
153. 21.01 D R2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F R2 U' F R B' F' U R D' L' U'
154. 18.07 F2 D' U' L2 U F2 D' F2 R' B' U2 B F' U' L2 D' B' L U2
155. 16.01 B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B L2 B' R' B2 D' R B2 U' R
156. 17.73 L2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F' R2 B' D B F' D2 U L' B' U
157. 16.04 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 U2 R L' U' B2 D' B' U L2 F2 U2
158. 19.24 U2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B F2 D2 R' D2 L' F' U B' U'
159. 14.81 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 F L' B2 R2 B' D' U2
160. 13.28 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R' F' R F2 D' U' R' L2 B' F
161. 17.71 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D2 L2 F B2 R' B2 U2 R' B' R2 L F2 D2
162. 19.00 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U2 B L2 B' L' B L U2 L F2 U
163. 18.54 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D U2 L2 B' F' U R U2 F' U2
164. 20.42 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 F U' R2 L B' D2 F R D2 B
165. 25.59 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' B D R B F' L2 F R' U'
166. 16.93 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 L' B D R' B F R2 F' R'
167. 20.04 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B' D U' B2 F R' L' F' R' L2 U
168. 18.63 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 D F D L U' L U' F' R2 L B'
169. 18.60 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U F' L U' B' R L' U' F L2 U'
170. 14.26 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R B2 U B R2 B L F D L2 U
171. 14.97 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 D' R D2 L' B' D' B2 L2 F L2 F2
172. 23.59 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 U L2 D B L B' D R2 F R U R'
173. 17.45 D2 U B2 R2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D F' R2 L2 D L D U R' B L'
174. 14.58 U R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U2 B' L F2 U2 L F2 U' R' B L2 F'
175. 16.37 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' R D' B2 D' R' D B L D
176. 21.60 B2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U' B U' R B2 F2 U2 R2 B D F
177. 13.47 B2 D' R2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U B R' D' R2 U' R B R' L2 D2 U
178. 15.53 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L U2 R D L2 B2 L U2 F' U'
179. 21.66 D2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U R' B U2 L2 D R2 F2 U2 F U
180. 17.86 L2 D U2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 B F' L F2 L F L2 F R
181. 21.12 D2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D B' L2 B L B U2 R2 U L2 F' U'
182. 18.87 U B2 D' F2 D U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F' L' U' R2 B' L' F2 R U' L2 U2
183. 16.17 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D F' D' L' B2 R' U' L B U F' U'
184. 17.20 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 R' B2 U' R D' B2 U F' D R'
185. 17.09 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U' L2 B D U2 F' R D F L' D F' U2
186. 20.83 D F2 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B' D2 F D U B2 D B' R L2 U'
187. 17.71 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 U L F U R2 F' U2 F D L' F' U'
188. 14.18 D B2 U R2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B R B L2 F L2 U2 B R2
189. 14.65 B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U B D U L2 B L' D' F U' R D
190. 18.71 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U' R F' L D' R' D B D' U L' D
191. 19.16 R2 L2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F D B' F2 R F' L' U2 L2 D' R'
192. 19.13 D F2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D U2 R L D' L2 F' L2 D' B' F R
193. 20.10 L2 D R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R D B U2 R B' R2 L' D B L
194. 17.85 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U L B L B2 R' D L F D2 B'
195. 22.86 U' B2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' F' U' R' D2 L' U' B' U' R2 U2
196. 17.96 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D2 B U' F2 D' B2 R' B F' R2 L
197. 19.28 L2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D F D' L2 D' U2 R' D' L' B D U
198. 17.85 D U B2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D' L U F' D' R D' B' R2 U B2
199. 15.82 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F R L2 F' R D2 F' D' F' U2
200. 17.83 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R L D' F D' U2 B' U' R D2
201. 15.64 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B U' F' R' F U2 R' L U2 L U'
202. 19.13 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 L' U L2 B R B2 R2 F R' U'
203. 15.65 R2 L2 D L2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 B' F' U R U' L D2 F D R2
204. 19.80 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D' B' R U' F2 U' R2 F2 L D' L
205. 16.62 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R' L' B R D2 F D' B2 F R'
206. 17.21 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L R2 F R2 D' L B' F2 R' F2
207. 20.84 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R' D' U' F2 D L D2 R U'
208. 18.60 D B2 D B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U B2 L D' F' L2 B' L B' L D R'
209. 15.30 B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' B U' R U2 F R' F2 U'
210. 17.50 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 R' D' R' B L U B' R' F2 D'
211. 15.42 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F' L' D' R F L B2 D' F2 R2
212. 17.59 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 D R' B D F2 D2 R2 L U F2 D'
213. 20.71 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B D R F L' U' R2 F2 R B'
214. 17.73 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 R' F R2 D' L2 D R U2 L' U'
215. 20.56 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D L' B' R2 L2 U' R2 B R2 D F U2
216. 19.05 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 B' R F2 D' L' B2 F' U L2 D U'
217. 20.90 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R' D' U2 B' R D U' F L2 D
218. 16.89 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B' U' R F L2 F2 R' L U2 F
219. 19.36 R2 B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L D' R' B D L U' L U
220. 18.80 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' D U F D2 F2 L' B2 L D'
221. 17.91 L2 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L U L D' B' L F2 U' R2 F
222. 16.15 D B2 L2 B2 D U L2 U' R2 B2 U' R F2 U R F' R U F2 R' F2
223. 18.53 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' F L2 U B' U2 R' L2 B U L2
224. 22.22 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D' F' L2 D2 U F R F2 L2 D' U' L'
225. 18.50 R2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 B' L' B' L B2 L2 U F' L U'
226. 18.21 U2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D F2 R2 L2 F R B' U' B' D L' D F2 L2
227. 15.77 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 B' U2 B' U2 R U' R2 F U2 R2 D2
228. 18.14 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' B F' L' U' B R' U F D2 R U'
229. 21.12 D' L2 D' F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 F D L B D' R' F L U R2 U'
230. 19.41 B2 U L2 D' U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 R' U2 R D B2 F D U' F R D'
231. 17.53 B2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B' U2 B2 D' R D R2 L D F2
232. 15.18 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D U R2 U2 L2 U' L F U F U2 B' U' F D' R' U'
233. 19.41 D' F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 F D2 F R U2 L' D' F R' L'
234. 18.83 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 F' U B R' L2 U F2 R L B
235. 18.42 U F2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L F D' R' L2 D' L' B2 D2 U'
236. 18.85 D2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 L' F U2 F L2 F R' L' U2 F'
237. 18.64 R2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 F L2 F' R' L F' D2 U' R' U'
238. 16.00 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B R' D' B U' R' F' D' R2 D L2
239. 15.22 D' F2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' D2 F2 D U R2 B' L D2 B
240. 18.88 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U L R2 U B L2 U2 F L U2 L2 D
241. 18.65 D' R2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 L U' B R U' L' U' F2 U
242. 14.72 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D U L' D U B' L U F L F' D L
243. 19.28 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U B' F2 R' U R' F2 L U2 R L2 D'
244. 14.85 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' F D2 L F2 R' D2 R2 F' U B D2
245. 20.68 R2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U F' R2 U' R' D' B2 L U2 B F' U'
246. 13.80 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R' F2 U' B' F2 R2 B D' L U'
247. 17.42 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F D U' L' D2 F D R' B2 R2 U'
248. 20.72 B2 D B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 R D2 F U R2 L' U2 F' D' L' U2
249. 16.95 U L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L U R' F' U' B D2 F L D U2
250. 21.04 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D L D U F D B L' U B2 U2
251. 18.31 U L2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U R' L D B' L' D B' F2 L' B' U
252. 20.06 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 D B' R2 F' L' D B' U2 R F' L2 U'
253. 15.31 R2 B2 U2 F2 D U R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B U F' U2 F' L D2 U' R L2 U'
254. 14.38 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' B R' U L D U' B' D' U' B2 U'
255. 17.42 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B R' F' R2 D2 L U' F' R F' R'
256. 16.71 U L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R D F U2 L2 F R' D U' L
257. 17.38 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B D F' R U' L' F R' L2 F D
258. 14.71 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L' B' F L D2 R' F' L' D2 F2 D'
259. 20.52 U R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L D F2 D B L' U F' U2 R'
260. 19.10 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 F' R B' L' B2 D' R B2 F' U'
261. 19.44 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 U' B U2 L B F2 U L
262. 22.23 D2 L2 U' B2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' D R' D' B D' L2 B2 F' D2
263. 16.78 U' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 U2 R' F' L2 D2 F' U F' U2 B' U2
264. 18.01 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' D B U2 L' B D2 B2 L2
265. 14.98 U F2 D U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 R U2 L U B' L U2 R' D2 U2
266. 21.52 U B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R' F R2 B2 L F' R' F' R'
267. 12.55 U F2 D' F2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 F2 R' D' F' U2 F L2 B' D U
268. 18.47 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U F' R' F U L' F' U R2 B2 U'
269. 16.79 U' B2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B R' L' B F2 D2 B' D F D2
270. 19.04 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L B' F2 D2 R2 F' D B' F2 U
271. 18.05 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L D F2 R' B' D U F L U2
272. 14.85 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R B' R' D' B D2 L D F U'
273. 22.39 U B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U F' U L F' R D U' L' D L2
274. 18.27 U' R2 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R' B D U2 B U2 R2 U B2 L D'
275. 21.30 D R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' B' D' R L' D' B' D' F2 L
276. 15.82 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 L B' U2 F' D' R B2 R2 U F2 D'
277. 15.57 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L' D' F2 R2 F R U' B' D L
278. 21.98 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 R D2 L F' R' B' D B R2 U
279. 12.59 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L D' R2 U' B2 R2 L' B D2 B' D2
280. 20.49 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 R L2 U2 B' L2 B2 L' D' R2 F' D'
281. 18.78 B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B' D R2 D2 L2 U F2 R' F D U'
282. 21.29 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 B' R L' B' U2 B2 F2 L D U2
283. 18.21 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' R' L' D F L2 D R2 B F' D2 U'
284. 20.18 L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 D' U R2 U R' B L B2 D L2 B F2 D2
285. 22.58 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 D F' L' F U' B' D' B' D2 B R2 U2
286. 14.83 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 D F' D B L' B R2 D L
287. 18.40 D L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L' B' F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 F
288. 17.71 U' R2 U B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' U' B2 L' B2 L2 U2 B2
289. 18.38 D' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 R' F' D2 F U F' D2 R2 B2 D
290. 17.52 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B R2 F' R' F' U' L2 U2 R2 F
291. 17.71 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U' B U L U2 B D B F' L' U' L'
292. 21.21 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' B L' B' F L B' F2 D2 R' L2
293. 15.07 U F2 D R2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 F R D F' L F R2 U' F' R
294. 18.36 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' R U2 B2 L B' R L' B F L' D'
295. 19.85 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 B U F R' F R2 U2 L' F' D2 U2
296. 17.23 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D U B2 F2 L2 D2 L' U' R' B D' R' D' U' L2 F2
297. 15.21 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U R F' U2 B L' D U R' L2 B D'
298. 21.84 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 B' U2 L' B' D R' U2 B F D' U'
299. 22.20 D R2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L' F' D' B' D' R' U L B R U'
300. 17.82 F2 D' U F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' B R F R D F U2 R' B' D2 U'
301. 17.96 R2 L2 U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 L' D' U L' B' D2 L B U' R
302. 16.34 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U R2 U L' D' B R' D R2 L' U2 B R2 U'
303. 16.80 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B U2 L2 F' U L' B L2 B' R2 U2
304. 17.08 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' D U2 R2 B' U2 L' B' L2 F2 R2
305. 20.65 B2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 B R' U L' B' D B D' R
306. 19.12 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F L' D L' D F2 R2 L2 U2 L U'
307. 16.26 F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F U B2 L' U' B' R L' B' D' U
308. 21.01 F2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B' R2 F' L' F L' D U' R' B L
309. 17.29 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 F' B2 D' R B' F2 R' F2 L2 F U2
310. 17.81 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 R F L D2 F2 L U B' F' L2
311. 14.67 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L' D2 U' B2 D R L2 D2 F R2
312. 18.41 F2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D R2 U F' R B' L B U' R' D2 F2 U
313. 18.87 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U F U R' L U2 L D2 U' R' L U2
314. 18.35 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 R' D L2 F' D2 R2 L' B' L2 B' D2
315. 16.70 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B R L' U R' L D' B' R'
316. 18.49 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B F D' L' F2 R' U B' D2 F' U'
317. 21.21 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' F R2 F2 R' F' U' B2 R' U R
318. 13.36 U2 R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B D' U' L' U2 B2 R2 F' D U'
319. 18.50 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 F2 R' U2 F U R D' U2
320. 18.88 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B' U2 R' L F' R B2 R B D U'
321. 18.94 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R D B' F' R' B L' D2
322. 18.35 R2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 U L2 U L' D' U' B2 L B D F' U2 B
323. 14.24 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L' D' R' D B' U2 F' L B D
324. 20.33 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R B F2 L' F2 D B2 L F U
325. 16.10 U' L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U2 F R L2 F D' U' L D R F' U'
326. 15.97 U L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R F2 D B' R' F' R D2 F' R2 U2
327. 16.36 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 F L B L F R L2 B2 D B2 D
328. 17.88 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' U2 L' R2 D R F' U2 F' L' D' U'
329. 21.05 D2 F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F R' B' U' F' R2 D R B2
330. 23.08 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 U L F D2 B' R L F D U2 L2
331. 19.89 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R F' L' F' U2 F' U2 F D' L' U2
332. 20.00 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' L' U' B D' R2 L' B F D
333. 15.46 U R2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' U L' B' R' B L' U L
334. 17.46 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B' D2 R F' D' B D' L' B2 F'
335. 23.16 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 L' B2 D' U' L D2 F D2 L F' D'
336. 20.93 U B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F L' B' R' D2 B2 R' D L2
337. 18.52 L2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R F U2 F' D L2 U R' D B L2
338. 20.50 D B2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' R' B' F' L' F' L U R L2 B
339. 16.15 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L' D' R B D' F' D' R2 F' L'
340. 16.78 D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L' U L2 B F2 R2 U2 L' D L'
341. 18.73 L2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B' D' U' L D' U B' L' B' F'
342. 19.64 D B2 D R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L' U' B D L' F2 L' B2 R2 D2
343. 16.59 F2 R2 B2 R2 D U2 L2 D R2 F2 D L' F2 R' D' F' U' B' R2 U2 L'
344. 18.71 R2 D B2 F2 U R2 D U F2 R2 B2 L' B2 L' F U' F D F2 R' D' U'
345. 15.89 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U B R D F D2 U' B2 R2 U' L' U
346. 23.18 D' F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D U2 R2 B2 U' F L U' F' D2 B' R' L' D2 F U2
347. 18.88 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 U' B L B2 F U2 F2 L F R U' L'
348. 20.87 F2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B' L2 D2 U L F U' R2 D2 R'
349. 25.25 B2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F' R' F2 U' L' U2 L' B R' F2
350. 14.45 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D' R' D2 R2 D2 U2 R' B' D B' R'
351. 15.55 U L2 D B2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F' U R2 U2 R D' L F R2 B U
352. 18.64 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L U2 B F L F' D B R' D L'
353. 21.07 D' B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B' U R' D2 R L D2 L' D R
354. 21.36 R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 L D2 R' U' R' D2 L2 F' L' B'
355. 17.72 D2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 D' U' B2 R' D U' R2 F' D2 F R' B U
356. 18.45 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B R U2 B2 D R' B R2 F U2
357. 19.14 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F R' L' F' L2 B D2 L U' R' D
358. 17.34 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' L' U' L' B' U F' L U' F2 U'
359. 18.00 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R' U' F2 L' B D2 R B F2 L2 U
360. 16.80 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L F R' B' D' B D' B' D2 L'
361. 19.33 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D B' D B F L B L2 U2 L D2
362. 19.62 U' L2 B2 D L2 D R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R L2 D' L2 U' R2 L F' D L
363. 19.78 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 F R2 L U2 R2 U' R' B L
364. 15.25 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D L2 D R' B2 U' B2 R2 F' D2 R' F U'
365. 17.18 U' R2 B2 D F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' F2 L' U2 L2 B L' F' U' B' U
366. 21.65 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B' L' D' F' L2 D2 L F' D2 R U2
367. 31.18 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U L' D' R F' L U B' D'
368. 18.72 D L2 D' F2 D L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2 L' B F U' L' U' L D U B'
369. 16.76 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B D' R' D' R L F U2 B' L'
370. 22.98 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 U' L' D2 F U R D' R L U2 B
371. 23.05 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' L B' F' R2 U' F' L F' L2
372. 20.46 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U B2 R F2 L F' U' L F D2 B R2 U2
373. 21.39 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U B' F U' L' D' B' U' R D' R F U'
374. 18.47 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F' D2 B' F' U R D B' L
375. 18.97 R2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F' L' B' U R2 D' B' D2 R F2 D2
376. 17.60 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D U' R2 D2 R D F' L B F' L2 F2 U' R2 U'
377. 16.09 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F R2 B' D2 R U2 L F' U2 L U'
378. 20.62 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L F' L2 B' R2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' D'
379. 19.70 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U B' R D L' D F2 D R2 B L2 D
380. 16.01 D2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F U2 B U B2 D2 F2 U R' D U'
381. 18.77 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' D F' U2 L' U F2 R U'
382. 20.95 D2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 D B F' U' R' B F2 R L'
383. 16.77 D2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R L2 B' U B' F' R' D2 F' D2 U
384. 24.53 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U' F2 D' L2 B' U' L' U' F D2 L' D2 U2 F D2
385. 16.28 U L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B D2 B' L D2 U L B2 L2 F'
386. 18.92 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' L' D2 L F' D F' U' R' B' L2 U'
387. 16.30 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R L' D F2 L' B2 F' D R2 U'
388. 20.06 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L' R2 D' R' B2 F' U' L2 B D2 U2
389. 20.84 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' F2 U B2 L2 F U2 L2 F2
390. 19.08 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B D R' F' L' F2 U2 B' D F' U
391. 23.00 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R' D' R' B' R2 L' B' R2 F L' D'
392. 18.67 U B2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D B U' L2 B' L F R' U R
393. 15.44 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D' U' R2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 U' L2 U' B' R' D' R2 F' U2
394. 20.91 U' B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F2 L2 F L' U2 F2 D U R' F' R2 F2
395. 17.71 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L D R B' D' U L2 F' R2 D U'
396. 21.02 R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L' F D' U R L U2 F' R F U
397. 15.11 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 D L2 U2 R' L U' B U' F D' U' F L'
398. 17.59 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' U' F D2 R' B' U' L' U' B U2
399. 18.12 D' B2 D R2 L2 D R2 U' R2 D' U B' R2 L F2 D F R2 F' U L' U'
400. 16.09 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R' F2 D2 L2 D B' F R' L2 U R'


----------



## JyH (Mar 18, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> Just to update you guys,I am done with my 10,000 YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY, and i am still going. I am going to see how many more I can do in the next week before my month ends. BTW does anyone know how to export times in CCT?



Wow, congratulations! That is a huge achievement. :tu Post your stats as soon as you can!

Start date: February 23, 2012 - Deadline: March 24, 2012

Times:


Spoiler



11.67, 12.80, 15.65, 12.10, 11.26, 13.31, 11.65, 11.72, 13.26, 13.36, 13.62, 11.25, 13.84, 10.01, 12.98, 8.39, 13.56, 16.72, 11.51, 12.58, 12.36, 11.91, 14.77, 15.89, 10.84, 15.55, 12.14, 13.38, 14.13, 12.74, 13.04, 12.00, 12.98, 14.66, 10.45, 14.10+, 13.41, 12.04, 14.17, 16.17, 12.85, 11.43, 12.77, 10.41, 14.73, 15.28, 12.32, 16.26, 12.48, 10.44, 12.49, 11.48, 15.75, 12.36, 13.18, 13.47, 11.17, 13.10, 10.07, 12.77, 12.94, 15.61, 11.89, 11.12, 13.34, 13.13, 14.88, 13.96, 11.64, 13.14, 13.67, 14.15, 11.08, 15.15, 14.51, 10.75, 15.17, 13.62, 11.86, 11.71, 11.93, 14.83, 14.71, 14.65, 11.83, 13.60, 13.49, 11.50, 13.46, 15.69, 12.50, 12.23, 13.02, 14.05, 12.38, 11.70, 11.47, 12.06, 13.93, 15.85, 20.93, 13.32, 11.11, 15.48, 12.11, 11.71, 15.02, 14.15, 10.63, 11.49, 11.26, 12.31, 11.20, 10.91, 11.85, 13.60, 13.14, 10.92, 11.93, 14.93, 11.13, 11.23, 16.70, 12.28, 17.29+, 12.58, 11.70, 10.21, 12.63, 12.71, 11.64, 14.46, 12.91, 15.93, 15.05, 14.43, 12.31, 30.21, 14.74, 14.65, 13.53, 11.09, 16.31, 12.35, 14.10, 13.61, 11.94, 13.90, 10.96, 12.50, 12.81, 14.04, 16.36, 15.25, 23.92, 13.06, 9.28, 11.61, 14.22, 12.13, 13.28, 16.47, 12.81, 15.62+, 11.89, 14.62, 16.48, 12.99, 12.75, 13.49, 13.74, 12.92, 11.93, 11.84, 12.73, 14.96, 13.89, 32.95, 11.20, 14.19, 19.24, 12.28, 15.27, 10.06, 12.69, 14.71, 15.95, 10.80, 13.05, 13.63, 12.05, 13.35, 11.67, 11.92, 12.04, 12.45, 12.47, 12.83, 13.36, 13.20, 14.08, 11.49, 10.14, 15.02, 14.28, 10.71, 14.41, 10.23, 13.84, 14.40, 16.46, 12.51, 11.41, 13.75, 11.00, 9.46, 15.85, 16.76, 15.81, 13.74, 13.81, 13.08, 13.58, 14.73, 12.99, 12.87, 14.68, 10.36, 14.32, 11.57, 20.06, 12.79, 14.00, 17.72, 11.75, 13.73, 11.55, 12.37, 13.30, 17.02, 13.60, 12.57, 12.27, 13.10, 13.60, 12.17, 10.29, 13.84, 12.01, 11.06, 11.19, 12.87, 11.87, 14.73, 12.59, 12.07, 14.01, 13.30, 13.86, 13.34, 12.44, 14.16, 11.77, 27.68, 12.90, 13.13, 18.47, 13.37, 11.67, 15.65, 19.63, 17.44, 16.77, 14.12, 13.44, 13.90, 14.68, 13.32, 13.90, 14.69, 14.16, 11.97, 12.02, 16.38, 13.15, 13.20, 14.09, 13.67, 17.15, 12.43, 13.93, 10.97, 13.50, 13.83, 12.81, 12.54, 15.66, 15.91, 13.09, 15.12, 14.54, 13.38, 14.32, 12.65, 11.71, 13.87, 13.90, 13.79, 16.35, 12.89, 15.84, 9.61, 10.97, 16.40, 13.12, 14.73, 15.40, 17.24, 19.18, 13.90, 13.37, 13.84, 15.78, 15.31, 14.22, 12.54, 14.29, 13.76, 11.97, 12.03, 13.93, 14.46, 19.87, 13.48, 14.39, 16.82, 11.64, 15.64, 13.42, 12.17, 13.92, 15.18, 12.09, 12.15, 13.08, 11.79, 10.85, 13.78, 13.32, 13.77, 13.37, 12.82, 13.02, 13.40, 15.17, 14.42, 15.65, 18.30, 12.12, 11.83, 13.83, 12.97, 11.20, 10.58, 11.91, 13.79, 12.63, 13.91, 13.65, 15.26, 15.16, 12.10, 17.64, 13.52, 11.91, 11.61, 12.42, 12.62, 14.96, 16.61, 12.64, 14.09, 13.49, 11.24, 10.76, 12.67, 13.34, 14.77, 12.15, 14.57, 13.62, 11.82, 12.76, 11.52, 14.45, 16.75, 11.87, 12.15, 13.58, 15.20, 13.13, 9.14, 13.33, 13.37, 13.49, 12.64, 11.59, 13.38, 32.39, 12.95, 12.47, 15.23, 15.11, 15.44, 15.74, 22.19, 13.05, 13.20, 11.19, 10.24, 15.00, 10.46, 11.49, 26.18, 15.19, 16.06, 15.89, 13.63, 12.02, 11.85, 15.05, 11.86, 14.44, 15.43, 12.29, 10.67, 15.47, 12.71, 13.94, 13.64, 15.85, 12.26, 13.29, 15.60, 14.64, 10.97, 13.82, 14.93, 14.87, 12.09, 13.53, 10.87, 13.58, 13.38, 12.29, 14.60, 13.07, 14.35, 18.87, 15.31, 12.23, 14.12, 15.18, 16.72, 10.39, 22.26, 14.40, 13.21, 15.83, 15.29, 12.76, 13.72, 13.96, 13.36, 13.03, 15.13, 12.95, 11.05, 13.19, 12.97, 18.26+, 14.93, 12.46, 13.03, 13.90, 12.44, 16.56, 14.20, 11.95, 13.85, 11.57, 13.16, 12.18, 12.60, 15.10, 12.77, 12.19, 15.76, 12.40, 14.77, 14.58, 14.60, 11.56, 10.90, 18.74+, 11.99, 11.83, 12.47, 13.18, 11.19, 10.90, 14.15, 14.48, 16.71+, 11.83, 11.62, 11.20, 12.73, 12.42, 10.77, 15.00, 14.60, 11.92, 11.59, 13.99, 15.06, 20.62, 11.18, 12.57, 12.52, 12.28, 12.57, 11.44, 14.85, 13.78, 9.17, 13.67, 16.25, 15.75, 11.26, 12.09, 16.04, 11.71, 13.68, 16.68, 15.67, 11.07, 14.35, 12.80, 13.67, 12.74, 11.71, 13.41, 17.61, 16.96, 13.38, 12.51, 10.07, 13.10, 11.94, 12.30, 12.85, 15.09, 11.23, 13.11, 10.40, 15.31, 14.92, 15.15, 12.41, 10.96, 15.93, 18.89, 16.29, 13.72, 14.57, 11.03, 11.01, 11.11, 20.63, 14.78, 15.50, 15.55, 11.06, 12.14, 12.79, 13.99, 10.03, 14.49, 14.48, 19.24, 13.95, 16.01, 12.15, 14.79, 12.14, 12.62, 14.17, 13.31, 13.73, 12.89, 12.68, 12.81, 13.85, 15.82, 16.10, 12.07, 11.45, 13.69, 15.87, 13.36, 14.49, 12.86, 12.41, 13.78, 13.04, 11.96, 13.64, 12.79, 16.78, 11.61, 12.67, 14.55, 16.88, 10.86, 16.07, 14.03, 16.84, 15.73, 15.42, 11.89, 15.72, 14.57, 12.96, 11.64, 14.39, 11.50, 12.54, 13.61, 15.76, 11.69, 14.44, 12.55, 14.75, 11.73, 15.18, 11.78, 13.79, 12.91, 15.16, 15.07, 13.06, 11.95, 15.69, 11.50, 14.54, 13.22, 14.27, 14.26, 11.61, 13.70, 12.84, 11.10, 13.28, 14.72, 11.29, 11.73, 12.41, 12.65, 19.36, 14.05, 12.02, 20.06, 13.08, 11.71, 17.30, 12.50, 12.81, 13.14, 13.80, 14.43, 16.69, 15.59, 14.96, 18.07, 15.66, 14.14, 18.88, 13.79, 17.06, 16.91, 13.58, 15.85, 16.82, 16.70, 14.48, 12.59, 13.22, 13.92, 14.36, 16.53, 14.94, 13.22, 12.93, 12.91, 12.71, 16.33, 14.23, 14.39, 12.90, 15.52, 13.91, 16.14, 13.07, 14.25, 17.11, 13.65, 13.01, 14.37, 13.44, 13.78, 14.76, 11.39, 12.85, 14.70, 15.71, 13.18, 15.91, 13.97, 14.36, 16.04, 15.33, 8.52, 13.16, 13.91, 14.12, 13.25, 15.71, 15.11, 10.82, 11.51, 22.23, 12.85, 14.45, 13.68, 14.44, 16.17, 14.48, 13.86, 14.48, 10.08, 11.44, 12.79, 14.47, 13.23, 11.56, 12.58, 13.80, 12.34, 16.20, 13.02, 12.52, 12.29, 14.09, 12.32, 16.11, 12.04, 11.95, 15.13, 12.14, 13.25, 15.22, 13.56, 14.23, 14.08, 15.92, 14.52, 13.95, 14.01, DNF(14.88), 13.92, 16.10, 12.52, 11.07, 12.98, 11.54, 14.76, 14.71, 13.26, 12.42, 10.85, 12.18, 12.28, 15.17, 14.84, 15.10, 12.29, 15.86, 13.99, 15.34, 13.94, 13.66, 12.14, 14.89, 11.17, 13.34, 14.39, 14.67, 16.07, 14.18, 13.42, 18.47, 11.89, 13.99, 15.92, 12.04, 11.73, 13.19, 12.57, 13.35, 12.79, 17.60, 13.94, 12.61, 12.58, 12.89, 13.22, 16.13, 16.03, 17.04+, 12.77, 13.14, 15.79, 12.54, 17.70, 12.56, 13.54, 11.42, 12.48, 11.80, 12.84, 11.39, 11.12, 15.74, 13.07, 12.23, 12.13, 16.41, 11.43, 13.84, 11.94, 14.51, 14.42, 10.64, 13.24, 12.65, 14.53, 20.74, 13.06, 12.09, 12.91, 14.71, 17.69, 13.20, 11.70, 11.77, 14.26, 14.74, 18.16, 10.70, 19.87, 19.07, 12.31, 12.71, 11.17, 12.63, 13.02, 10.76, 10.29, 14.04, 13.49, 14.76, 12.50, 15.48, 11.23, 14.67, 14.99, 16.30, 16.25, 12.54, 11.38, 16.90, 16.87, 13.13, 11.40, 10.89, 13.82, 16.04, 13.15, 11.73, 10.20, 14.62, 13.56, 15.44, 14.92, 12.89, 14.36, 13.39, 14.20, 11.20, 12.39, 13.75, 13.59, 14.29, 10.25, 12.36, 13.00, 13.02, 14.86, 14.34, 12.09, 13.86, 13.45, 16.16+, 11.66, 9.39, 15.87, 15.95, 13.47, 15.45, 13.35, 17.66, 13.16, 17.36, 9.85, 13.55, 19.64, 12.90, 12.64, 10.80, 12.06, 13.14, 18.34, 17.11, 13.74, 12.32, 11.80, 13.44, 14.36, 12.39, 10.46, 13.32, 14.31, 13.49, 14.03, 17.93, 17.78, 14.05, 12.07, 16.08, 14.28, 11.39, 12.63, 16.19, 16.26, 13.05, 15.29, 30.94, 13.64, 13.41, 14.40, 13.61, 12.14, 14.17, 15.58, 11.27, 15.29, 13.09, 12.97, 13.96, 12.31, 13.54, 13.93, 13.78, 16.05, 11.57, 14.22, 13.12, 13.02, 12.71, 13.99, 14.86, 17.00, 11.28, 16.06, 11.97, 11.42, 13.76, 15.26, 13.29, 11.58, 23.46, 12.86, 16.19, 13.00, 14.06, 13.25, 12.16, 13.77, 8.15, 16.37, 15.09, 12.75, 13.19, 16.48, 12.40, 16.24, 11.82, 14.85, DNF(0.06), 13.73, 17.28, 13.78, 16.52, 15.76, 13.23, 15.55, 13.26, 17.57, 15.48, 13.06, 15.36, 12.88, 13.86, 14.70, 13.76, 14.11, 15.33, 14.12, 11.75, 12.52, 12.53, 17.67, 12.76, 13.75, 11.43, 14.65, 13.83, 13.82, 14.49, 20.83, 12.14, 12.62, 12.62, 13.80, 13.23, 14.19, 17.57, 12.31, 15.75, 18.56, 16.62, 11.69, 11.23, 14.82, 14.28, 13.22, 14.39, 16.11, 11.92, 13.40, 15.21, 10.62, 17.95+, 16.04, 13.89, 13.22, 14.18, 15.14, 12.92, 14.68, 12.97, 13.19, 15.54, 13.44, 11.57, 15.21, 14.06, 15.72, DNF(13.84), 14.56, 17.94, 21.33, 13.12, 15.26, 13.61, 15.02, 13.77, 16.16, 13.66, 14.46, 12.23, 17.48, 14.46, 13.98, 12.89, 19.15, 14.60, 15.76, 15.43, 13.98, 12.58, 14.21, 11.71, 13.05, 13.74, 13.33, 13.30, 12.03, 13.54, 14.04, 14.08, 12.68, 15.53, 14.80, 12.46, 10.99, 18.68, 13.63, 12.90, 13.58, 15.38, 17.27, 12.51, 14.82, 17.85, 11.60, 12.73, 11.77, 18.91, 18.96, 15.36, 13.60, 14.50, 14.27, 13.91, 13.87, 12.57, 12.05, 14.90, 15.53, 13.73, 13.80, 12.43, 20.88, 14.68, 13.42, 15.16, 12.97, 15.13, 10.16, 13.11, 15.54, 14.85, 12.74, 16.34, 15.64, 15.99, 15.83, 17.06, 13.44, 11.87, 12.80, 17.20, 15.03, 15.74, 15.02, 15.26, 13.51, 10.78, 15.42, 13.86, 14.27, 12.58, 13.55, 14.18, 12.83, 28.25, 13.35, 13.05, 14.24, 12.76, 12.77, 12.63, 13.45, 12.39, 15.56, 14.60, 16.00, 14.63, 12.75, 18.05, 12.10, 12.34, 16.50, 13.39, 17.03, 13.24, 14.26, 15.94, 14.31, 15.22, 13.77, 15.12, 13.09, 1:16.12, 13.27, 19.50, 14.96, 14.33, 16.55, 14.12, 15.04, 11.82, 16.76, 14.99, 12.69, 14.13, 13.66, 18.30, 29.36, 12.80, 13.62, 16.42, 11.64, 12.14, 13.68, 13.68, 17.16, 17.52, 13.44, 12.69, 12.32, 12.65, 17.28, 11.42, 13.89, 12.58, 12.56, 10.43, 13.94, 13.36, 12.94, 14.67, 11.14, 16.10, 11.64, 13.42, 11.52, 15.05, 19.29, 15.22, 53.10, 15.06, 14.32, 18.60, 14.79, 17.70, 11.27, 17.22, 18.71, 13.65, 16.55, 14.10, 18.03, 13.15, 14.26, 1:06.17, 11.52, 16.33, 13.96, 10.50, 13.46, 16.83, 12.54, 12.87, 16.09, 15.01, 11.99, 14.41, 10.99, 14.90, 14.12, 15.94, 14.74, 19.58, 11.60, 12.60, 11.58, 13.71, 13.98, 12.29, 17.79, 12.59, 14.85, 11.96, 12.78, 12.94, 11.15, 14.30, 16.94, 14.72, 12.96, 13.69, 12.17, 15.21, 13.55, 11.78, 17.87, 17.97, 13.30, 11.63, 13.16, 12.41, 14.13, 14.07, 12.37, 12.71, 14.68, 15.95, 11.20, 11.20, 12.21, 31.61, 14.63, 13.81, 16.37, 12.41, 14.29, 31.53, 15.14, 14.52, 15.08, 13.50, 14.14, 15.00, 11.32, 13.41, 16.05, 16.82, 12.52, 12.87, 17.31, 15.55, 13.79, 16.22, 38.06, 11.21, 14.13, 16.84, 15.13, 14.30, 12.06, 15.98, 23.37, 13.98, 21.75, 10.55, 13.11, 13.01, 15.16, 13.10, 13.50, 17.86, 12.68, 20.07, 11.82, 13.98, 13.67, 12.04, 11.96, 13.67, 14.60, 33.37, 16.66, 15.07, 21.66, 13.36, 15.63, 12.73, 13.44, 10.16, 14.95, 14.38, 22.57, 11.90, 11.99, 13.05, 19.84, 14.19, 12.19, 13.79, 15.82, 15.17, 11.55, 15.76, 12.57, 18.41, 12.24, 12.40, 46.97, 14.91, 12.54, 16.66, 16.12, 14.06, 12.05, 30.51, 35.27, 13.49, 17.44, 13.65, 14.28, 13.46, 12.53, 14.89, 12.74, 12.32, 15.46, 10.80 12.71, 18.60+, 20.46, 13.97, 13.86, 14.47, 18.39, 13.31, 15.45, 13.92, 15.24, 17.05, 13.94, 13.28, 15.31, 11.85, 14.18, 11.95, 13.39, 32.86, 14.28, 14.73, 14.74, 12.27, 14.67, 14.25, 13.33, 14.75, 12.01, 12.28, 16.92, 17.21, 13.42, 32.19, 16.08, DNF(10.34), 13.19, 13.56, 12.60, 15.97, 22.30, 11.58, 12.61, 15.76, 50.39, 16.23, 15.28, 11.56, 14.48, 13.07, 16.52, 13.14, 14.03, 14.23, 14.99, 12.87, 13.97, 16.52, 11.44, 11.30, 10.88, 17.93, 11.98, 16.79, 14.71, 11.43, 16.70, 13.94, 13.30, 12.63, 15.57, 17.01, 8.87, 12.46, 13.98, 12.13, 11.29, 14.35, 14.53, 10.32, 13.88, 11.19, 12.48, 13.67, 16.54, 15.44, 12.62, 12.60, 13.27, 14.12, 12.99, 13.31, 12.19, 12.02, 12.93, 13.49, 10.47, 19.87, 12.56, 12.25, 12.73, 13.05, 13.10, 14.38, 14.57, 12.42, 12.96, 11.42, 16.54, 13.40, 12.64, 19.95, 14.48, 14.09, 15.53, 15.83, 14.70, 14.09, 11.72, 12.47, 16.66, 12.66, 12.97, 14.72, 11.58, 13.91, 13.61, 13.27, 13.14, 12.72, 12.14, 13.91, 13.61, 11.45, 12.41, 13.42, 13.49, 13.70, 11.17, 13.68, 12.90, 14.61, 12.89, 12.07, 12.15, 13.03, 17.30, 15.96, 13.54, 13.30, 13.02, 10.31, 17.34, 12.77, 12.58, 12.78, 10.45, 12.60, 13.82, 13.17, 11.13, 15.58, 13.07, 12.77, 11.45, 13.61, 12.86, 13.14, 12.62, 16.29, 13.44, 14.54, 15.30, 11.34, 15.19, 13.45, 13.64, 11.54, 12.77, 13.19, 11.90, 16.26, 11.51, 13.72, 11.08, 11.40, 11.19, 14.63, 11.53, 13.59, 15.70, 14.76, 16.33, 14.55, 12.70, 14.65, 22.35, 12.76, 14.41, 14.77, 12.12, 14.10, 12.48, 15.60, 14.76, 14.83, 9.65, 10.30, 14.23, 13.77, 11.09, 11.91, 13.75, 17.95, 15.95, 12.86, 21.37, 13.61, 13.81, 12.37, 12.45, 14.77, 14.13, 14.18, 11.62, 15.18, 12.48, 11.94, 12.80, 20.30, 16.35, 16.47, 19.80, 14.11, 12.06, 12.62, 14.09, 13.65, 14.27, 14.01, 16.87, 14.92, 20.40, 13.67, 22.02, 13.76, 14.89, 13.69, 13.06, 12.20, 13.30, 11.39, 11.73, 13.14, 12.19, 12.55, 13.57, 12.14, 12.90, 14.93, 14.62, 18.09, 14.01, 12.48, 45.93, 10.80, 14.27, 15.27, 12.68, 13.73, 12.94, 12.67, 12.49, 12.15, 12.06, 17.03, 14.95, 14.15, 14.90, 20.46, 15.68, 17.29, 13.84, 12.58, 11.74, 32.66, 14.03, 12.37, 12.75, 14.75, 16.75, 12.02, 16.04, 27.26, 13.80, 17.77, 13.92, 11.51, 12.27, 13.76, 13.67, 13.94, 15.65, 13.71, 13.02, 12.02, 20.35, 29.18, 19.10, 14.49, 13.97, 14.54, 12.33, 16.42, 13.27, 12.97, 13.28, 12.04, 11.64, 12.67, 13.37, 12.55, 12.48, 12.02, 13.23, 15.06, 13.95, 12.72, 12.85, 13.50, 15.38, 13.52, 11.72, 11.80, 35.26, 18.94, 14.42, 16.26, 23.88, 19.62, 18.74, 15.03, 18.58, 15.11, 11.81, 16.42, 16.52, 15.55, 13.83, 13.75 1:16.53, 13.14, 18.18, 13.23, 17.23, 12.67, 15.27, 15.45, 11.51, 15.63, 17.14, 13.08, 19.24, 13.88, 13.30, 12.20, 12.94, 14.44, 13.18, 13.34, 13.66, 11.67, 12.30, 14.77, 14.20, 15.39, 11.63, 11.52, 13.50, 12.37, 13.20, 15.62, 14.64, 11.43, 12.57, 14.65, 11.32, 11.95, 13.21, 14.74, 14.82, 12.69, 15.85, 10.77, 12.53, 13.76, 13.49, 16.26+, 15.01, 13.18, 12.19, 13.89, 11.53, 12.93, 12.08, 10.05, 15.12, 18.05, 14.30, 13.61, 11.53, 12.89, 46.26, 13.47, 10.80, 11.83, 15.48, 13.25, 12.30, 15.64, 13.79, 12.81, 13.16, 10.95, 13.76, 12.53, 18.73, 11.70, 12.41, 14.64, 13.81, 15.75, 15.63, 10.69, 12.97, 12.24, 13.25, 13.75, 14.06, 12.51, 13.45, 43.61, 16.20, 14.13, 14.97, 14.83, 14.27, 15.05, 15.98, 11.90, 17.48, 14.05, 19.95, 14.62, 14.36, 14.78, 12.94, 12.69, 16.09, 13.84, 15.46, 12.74, 14.72, 12.21, 11.51, 15.97, 14.76, 11.58, 13.58, 14.64, 15.79, 15.32, 15.93, 12.63, 13.94, 14.91, 11.66, 11.70, 14.32, 14.46, 12.23, 16.84, 12.44, 12.35, 12.41, 13.45, 13.66, 14.89, 12.97, 24.78, 13.94, 13.18, 15.87, 11.30, 13.01, 11.73, 13.19, 12.94, 12.44, 13.42, 13.99, 11.64, 17.65, 11.58, 16.21, 12.63, 13.77, 14.46, 12.30, 54.55, 12.50, 16.91, 12.33, 13.55, 11.41, 13.52, 10.99, 15.15, 13.03, 13.69, 14.26, 14.04, 14.24, 50.59, 12.40, 12.23, 10.87, 15.30, 12.50, 11.68, 13.22, 32.99, 11.63, 15.30, 12.21, 12.85, 12.10, 16.30, 14.37, 12.99, 11.88, 20.16, 14.31, 14.57, 15.67, 13.55, 12.68, 11.67, 18.08, 13.56, 11.03, 12.71, 15.27, 13.66, 14.06, 12.08, 12.63, 12.47, 15.24, 13.01, 12.03, 22.01, 16.16, 17.24, 10.87, 18.27, 14.66, 10.67, 15.09, 13.32, 12.95, 12.17, 14.79, 13.83, 14.04, 12.73, 15.04, 15.52, 13.00, 14.22, 16.49, 14.17, 21.88, 12.43, 12.64, 13.95, 13.03, 12.71, 11.75, 15.88, 13.45, 14.83, 12.77, 14.07, 14.03, 11.80, 15.03, 12.53, 13.98, 16.20+, 13.15, 12.48, DNF(1:53.54), 17.76, 30.72, 13.35, 14.27, 17.18, 11.70, 14.17, 11.21, 11.49, 9.41, 13.48, 10.94, 14.19, 14.34, 20.68, 10.77, 15.64, 42.25, 14.23, 13.57, 13.34, 15.23, 39.95, 14.57, 14.10, 14.46, 23.45, 16.90, 13.08, 16.86, 14.90, 47.82, 11.98, 16.93, 13.79, 12.20, 15.66, 13.08, 17.36, 13.60, 16.44, 15.11, 13.27, 43.71, 40.62, 26.20, 15.55, 13.81, 13.32, 14.07, 12.20, 18.34, 12.73, 12.30, 17.80, 13.72, 13.79, 13.86, 11.95, 12.95, 14.61, 16.77, 16.14, 13.09, 11.96, 12.38, 19.53, 11.20, 13.15, 10.24, 10.79, 12.24, 11.62, 9.95, 16.64, 15.80, 13.87, 12.94, 13.87, 10.51, 12.51, 12.60, 13.95, 16.29, 12.52, 14.14, 14.04, 14.96, 13.34, 11.21, 18.74, 13.37, 9.80, 12.35, 12.93, 16.47, 11.15, 8.66, 10.82, 11.07, 14.78, 20.56, 14.13, 15.31, 13.10, 17.58, 15.93, 14.20, 11.46, 16.94, 13.60, 12.65, 13.25, 11.49, 11.42, 15.04, 14.30, 15.20, 11.52, 12.51, 12.21, 13.23, 12.38, 14.89, 13.80, 12.89, 17.19, 13.09, 15.53, 13.55, 20.72, 13.41, 13.79, 13.05, 16.57, 17.73, 17.29, 12.23, 20.09, 15.65, 16.44+, 14.24, 12.51, 12.92, 13.29, 12.65, 12.69 19.68, 15.82, 19.90, 15.66, 17.65, 16.69, 18.45, 13.91, 16.83, 20.19, 11.97, 15.03, 15.63, 15.91, 13.37, 13.53, 15.80, 10.94, 14.59, 11.70, 12.27, 13.14, 16.88, 14.03, 16.70, 13.10+, 17.71, 15.82+, 12.20, 12.09, 13.52, 11.94, 13.60, 12.83, 12.41, 12.27, 15.86, 12.58, 14.70, 16.26, 19.58, 16.06, 13.73, 15.58, 13.79, 12.59, 15.23, 11.20, 19.22, 13.18, 11.62, 15.10, 14.16, 10.85, 16.29, 11.55, 12.08, 12.72, 12.90, 12.25, 12.25, 13.02, 14.27, 23.99, 14.58, 13.01, 13.29, 10.30, 13.05, 12.46, 11.59, 14.29, 11.67, 11.21, 12.34, 15.81, 15.14, 10.30, 13.76, 13.24, 13.56, 12.14, 11.14, 13.67, 15.05, 16.44, 12.28, 16.81, 11.47, 14.57, 12.54, 12.61, 12.06, 13.53, 12.76, 13.13, 13.37, 13.18, 13.33, 13.50, 9.30, 10.17, 15.16, 13.69, 11.65, 13.02, 11.75, 14.37, 10.45, 10.75, 14.30, 13.23, 16.22, 12.38, 15.30, 15.07, 17.21, 13.29, 12.33, 18.78, 20.19, 16.10, 13.61, 13.04, 10.66, 12.44, 13.80, 11.97, 16.38, 24.95, 11.21, 13.11, 16.08, 16.61, 14.39, 12.33, 12.50, 12.57, 16.09, 11.74, 14.65, 12.94, 12.87, 12.70, 14.24, 12.31, 16.93, 9.67, 12.46, 12.59, 12.73, 12.88, 10.69, 16.00, 14.60, 14.08, 15.28, 13.25, 12.93, 18.81, 15.17, 15.72, 14.54, 14.97, 13.52, 12.70, 11.83, 12.16, 15.11, 18.47, 15.44, 14.07, 12.83, 12.24, 11.96, 11.29, 12.88, 15.14, 17.43, 14.19, 13.20, 13.04, 12.99, 11.14, 12.46, 13.10, 17.58 15.69, 17.70, 13.07, 14.94, 15.73, 11.50, 13.59, 13.40, 14.51, 13.68, 15.17, 13.92, 16.16, 13.16, 12.19, 13.45, 14.31, 16.10, 12.00, 18.01, 15.26, 14.13, 15.47, 12.67, 18.28, 11.87, 12.92, 11.47, 13.24, 15.34, 13.07, 14.87, 17.05, 13.37, 17.20+, 10.87, 12.04, 14.51, 13.28, 12.48, 16.31, 12.90, 15.57, 14.16, 11.15, 15.35, 14.46, 14.26, 12.17, 15.03, 11.23, 11.97, 13.21, 12.61, 13.67, 19.15, 18.49, 10.95, 16.72+, 15.18, 15.24, 15.43, 10.58, 16.68, 15.59, 13.82, 9.47, 10.27, 12.68, 11.14, 13.99, 13.14, 11.48, 13.53, 15.43, 13.55, 15.61, 12.42, 14.13, 11.57, 13.63, 14.62, 12.84, 10.56, 16.46, 13.38, 13.36, 12.93, 12.58, 14.29, 11.70, 13.36, 13.28, 12.85, 15.04, 12.42, 12.80, 10.28, 16.24, 13.96, 10.85, 14.05, 12.41, 19.19, 14.21, 15.34, 13.95, 10.88, 11.04, 13.92, 16.46, 11.66, 15.62, 13.60, 13.83, 18.87, 13.42, 14.55, 16.65, 15.57, 13.25, 11.33, 11.05, 13.24, 11.91, 15.77, 15.19, 12.05, 12.98, 10.43, 12.72, 14.04, 13.47, 11.39, 12.04, 12.09, 12.05, 11.62, 11.14, 12.43, 15.55+, 14.45, 14.95, 12.74, 13.05, 13.27, 13.09, 12.17, 13.24, 13.89, 10.67, 11.79, 14.62, 14.03, 15.59, 14.24, 12.39, 12.03, 14.34, 12.19, 10.71, 11.53, 11.45, 11.45, 14.96, 13.23, 12.53, 16.74, 12.46, 12.26, 12.21, 13.60, 13.98, 11.21, 17.76, 10.10, 13.18+, 9.87, 13.46, 19.32, 18.42, 13.09, 11.46, 16.75+, 15.55, 12.42, 14.58, 11.27, 10.38, 11.45, 12.45, 12.90, 14.74, 11.61, 11.24, 13.19, 10.83, 12.93, 15.21, 10.91, 13.57, 12.46, 15.54, 11.34, 10.74, 13.65, 11.58, 13.06, 12.03, 13.54, 12.69, 12.98, 13.82, 13.28, 11.40, 11.07, 13.27, 14.05, 12.64, 9.64, 14.89, 14.22, 8.71, 12.97, 13.90, 14.16, 11.70, 13.27, 14.56, 14.67, 12.78, 9.85, 9.93, 10.60, 14.22, 17.05, 11.84, 12.77, 15.47, 14.73, DNF(12.56), 13.54, 11.39, 11.63, 17.94, 13.43, 13.54, 11.66, 11.84, 13.33, 12.15, 16.81, 12.94, 10.47, 13.99, 13.67, 16.03, 13.20, DNF(13.79), 12.24, 14.53, 12.50, 12.35, 10.24, 12.40, 12.73, 12.10, 13.39, 13.66, 13.28, 14.13, 11.32, 11.91, 11.42, 11.35, 11.65, 14.38, 11.61, 14.26, 11.30, 9.40, 12.63, 13.38, 10.12, 12.79, 14.73, 14.68, 13.79, 12.92, 13.35, 13.62, 12.92, 12.37, 14.19, 15.18, 14.02, 12.15, 17.54, 12.46, 10.17, 12.34, 11.71, 14.25, 15.64, 15.53, 18.19, 13.09, 13.18, 11.23, 15.08+, 12.33, 11.32, 14.47, 18.08, 12.42, 14.12, 14.27, 15.46, 15.64, 12.63, 12.09, 14.36, 15.23, 10.93, 13.85, 11.38, 17.81, 18.52, 15.69, 11.76, 14.38, 12.79, 9.65, 17.09, 13.16, 14.14, 12.61, 14.43, 13.18, 14.05, 12.85, 12.27, 13.82, 13.05, 16.70, 11.18, 12.08, 14.01, 14.45, 14.88, 14.08, 8.79, 11.89, 12.00, 14.37, 14.56, 12.62, 13.12, 13.70, 14.25, 12.75, 12.72, 12.61, 12.65, 11.18, 13.99, 13.02, 13.29, 13.65, 12.19, 12.12, 11.51+, 14.06, 13.04, 17.36, 13.91, 11.06, 16.24, 17.79, 13.07, 12.18, 16.83, 13.27, 18.02, 10.99, 14.58, 12.24, 13.16, 15.93, 15.61, 16.73, 16.90, 10.72, 12.84, 14.42, 13.00, 14.24, 13.57, 13.07, 12.80, 15.17, 13.00, 12.09, 10.54, 12.96, 12.18, 11.36, 15.69, 13.30, 13.29, 14.98, 12.76, 12.61, 16.02, 13.21, 11.87, 15.06, 16.97, 15.09, 15.76, 13.22, 13.21, 16.93, 11.15, 14.01, 13.32, 13.99, 12.06, 14.09, 14.37, 18.17, 14.02, 13.60, 13.24, 16.92, 12.06, 11.92, 12.38, 17.52, 14.35, 32.78, 15.04, 16.42, 13.88, 13.90, 13.87, 13.09, 13.75, 15.59, 11.62, 14.45, 12.44, 11.92, 14.38, 13.44, 10.72, 25.67, 11.31, 13.98, 13.77, 16.84, 13.62, 15.58, 14.19, 13.51, 13.10, 15.54, 13.57, 12.40, 13.97, 13.15, 12.28, 13.57, 14.00, 13.65, 11.57, 12.64, 13.05, 16.01, 14.06, 11.63, 15.52, 12.71, 14.82, 13.76, 12.90, 12.25, 14.31, 16.15, 12.98, 19.18, 13.38, 12.13, 11.58, 12.58, 13.32, 12.26, 15.12, 12.23, 15.43 14.06, 14.10, 11.59, 14.16, 16.90, 14.94, 12.17, 15.34, 13.48, 10.81, 18.76, 17.35, 12.99, 12.41, 22.33, 15.58, 13.43, 11.66, 10.66, 12.21, 11.86, 11.18, 11.70, 19.44, 14.26, 14.49, 12.26, 13.38, 13.77, 13.63, 18.21, 13.54, 13.20, 13.13, 11.64, 15.39, 13.52, 15.46, 12.79, 14.74, 12.10, 20.81, 11.55, 12.72, 16.30, 11.62, 11.40, 10.76, 16.96, 13.83, 13.66, 12.53, 12.52, 14.30, 16.18, 12.98, 13.93, 12.32, 11.91, 12.38, 12.61, 13.35, 12.70, 12.29, 11.69, 14.38, 16.52, 13.28, 13.12, 12.50, 13.36, 11.05, 14.24, 12.15, 14.21, 10.58, 12.97, 11.77, 10.86, 13.18, 14.69, 12.41, 14.00, 15.78, 11.36, 11.73, 10.13, 11.54, 11.96, 11.82, 13.14, 11.70, 10.90, 15.41, 13.43, 12.48, 11.47, 13.89, 15.08, 10.36, 12.76, 12.49, 13.60, 22.70, 25.56, 13.73, 13.60, 17.11, 11.48, 15.01, 12.24, 11.76, 12.25, 11.22, 13.48, 18.99, 12.82, 12.76, 11.52, 11.85, 15.63, 14.97, 12.23, 14.35, 11.50, 12.56, 10.45, 14.60, 12.53, 14.01, 13.46, 14.22, 18.35, 12.67, 17.88, 11.39, 11.99, 15.46, 11.88, 17.08, 12.62, 9.81, 12.67, 12.48, 12.40, 12.78, 11.23, 15.29, 12.59, 14.57, 13.44, 10.34, DNF(17.61), 11.47, 13.28, 11.74, 18.54, 19.72, 16.38, 14.77, 11.87, 15.98, 16.55, 15.84, 14.31, 12.72, 12.64, 12.16, 12.99, 14.70, 14.64, 14.35, 10.21, 12.41, 11.76, 12.88, 14.23, 15.33, 13.34, 14.95, 12.75, 14.06, 19.46, 13.72, 15.44, 13.79, 13.69, 13.39, 16.35, 12.29, 14.10, 11.59, 12.76, 11.19, 12.07, 12.18, 16.54, 14.06, 13.83, 16.24, 15.61, 14.24, 11.88, 16.82, 12.04, 11.71, 13.86, 15.23, DNF(11.35), 11.55, 12.09, 13.73, 14.46, 14.75, 13.96, 12.59, 15.28, 11.27, 13.15, 12.91, 9.30, 12.13, 14.97, 16.75, 11.40, 13.51, 13.40, 13.60, 16.85, 13.53, 9.72, 16.52, 12.04, 14.93, 13.06, 11.23, 14.10, 10.48, 14.45, 12.20, 14.57, 14.26, 15.10, 14.00, 13.51, 13.60+, 15.55, 15.18, 12.31, 17.40, 16.08, 15.02, 12.66, 18.18, 12.29, 11.16, 16.91, 13.55, 12.35, 11.78, 18.88, 11.66, 11.59, 12.23, 12.47, 14.05, 15.12, 13.87, 16.16, 16.49, 23.30, 12.64, 13.34, 19.67, 15.15, 16.08, 15.07, 12.85, 15.84, 11.87, 13.41, 11.85, 15.52, 14.06, 12.94, 14.66, 12.26, 15.91, 12.98, 12.26, 20.00, 16.01, 14.97, 12.33, 12.01, 19.69, 12.89, 11.55, 13.19, 11.57, 13.42, 12.28, 15.45, 12.97, 11.48, 12.21, 11.99, 13.55, 12.63, 15.54, 15.13, 12.32, 14.00, 14.65, 18.03, 10.46, 14.62, 13.55, 14.02, 12.90, 10.56, 16.98, 12.93, 13.50, 15.27, 13.02, 15.47, 17.89, 11.83, 11.96, 11.28, 15.82, 13.79, 14.10, 12.79, 17.23, 13.97, 15.26, 14.39, 14.64, 12.94, 13.83, 11.13, 12.28, 13.98, 14.11, 11.72, 12.08, 14.09+, 13.32, 12.48, 15.92, 14.70, 10.87, 16.06, 13.78, 15.15, 13.54, 13.56, 12.94, 12.12, 13.52, 15.50, 11.47, 13.59, 12.80, 10.71, 10.34, 12.41, 13.40, 12.32, 12.38, 13.64, 15.10, 16.73, 13.97, 11.70, 18.24, 13.64, 17.39, 21.43, 14.98, 13.52, 18.16, 13.60, 13.76, 14.81, 13.49, 14.29, 14.64, 11.94, 12.80, 12.98, 13.26, 30.76, 16.47, 11.82, 12.98, 14.44, 13.34, 13.21, 16.34, 10.99, 12.62, 13.35, 12.77, 13.77, 16.94, 14.60, 12.81, 14.03, 15.25, 13.49, 14.82, 15.22, 13.43, 17.11, 11.91, 19.17, 18.14, 12.92, 14.97, 15.17, 13.03, 12.83, 13.68, 16.33, 13.35, 16.24, 11.50, 13.00, 12.97, 10.80, 14.08, 13.25, 13.76, 12.20, 13.96, 19.85, 15.60+, 13.15, 15.07, 16.04, 14.18, 13.47, 14.12, 12.68, 14.18, 14.17, 12.48, 14.09, 13.77, 13.13, 11.76, 12.49, 16.18, 12.90, 10.99, 11.53, 13.24, 12.69, 12.13, 16.08, 14.82, 15.94+, 13.53, 13.72, 15.70, 13.83, 12.32, 16.86, 14.11, 12.30, 16.94, 13.68, 14.43, 10.58, 15.95, 12.65, 14.51, 19.11, 13.17, 14.70, 16.50, 11.44, 14.08, 17.69, 16.30, 15.85, 13.89, 12.75, 12.78, 13.57, 15.08, 13.10, 17.95, 13.82, 9.06, 15.79, 14.41 14.40, 17.28, 14.46, 16.32, 14.32, 13.10, 13.76, 12.04, 13.49, 14.34, 10.19, 17.43, 13.89, 10.97, 11.88, 11.65, 15.66, 13.30, 14.48, 15.46, 16.21, 14.17, 13.58, 12.29, 12.52, 12.94, 14.52, 13.45, 18.74, 11.69, 13.52, 15.90, 15.87, 14.02, 13.34, 13.25, 13.31, 12.08, 11.56, 15.98, 15.17, 12.12, 16.54, 15.16, 12.34, 12.20, 12.39, 12.04, 13.37, 12.94, 13.17, 10.82, 10.84, 15.64+, 11.02, 12.78, 11.63, 11.86, 12.58, 13.10, 14.85, 14.64, 15.03, 10.96, 18.39, 11.24, 14.14, 12.15, 12.93, 28.03, 13.50, 13.26, 12.33, 12.89, 15.11, 13.07, 12.47, 19.08, 17.79+, 15.33, 13.09, 10.85, 18.09, 14.08, 13.91, 12.84, 12.40, 15.12, 11.54, 14.79, 12.60, 12.16, 13.07, 11.41, 13.50, 17.55, 12.71, 13.16, 14.06, 14.32, 13.09, 14.84+, 13.17, 12.05, 15.94, 15.26+, 13.48, 12.84, 13.47, 13.87, 12.11, 13.41, 12.94, 12.29, 15.55, 14.89, 14.57, 14.30, 14.46, 13.31, 16.76, 13.98, 13.68, 14.25, 14.64, 12.79, 11.58, 11.77, 14.18, 12.94, 18.90, 13.35, 16.93, 13.40, 13.02, 11.77, 15.23+, 9.44, 17.09, 12.56, 14.86, 11.65, 16.24, 14.69, 13.82, 13.60, 12.78, 10.84, 12.72, 12.45, 14.12, 14.68, 11.28, 13.13, 12.51, 14.05, 15.01, 11.81, 16.59, 14.26, 10.44, 15.85, 12.99, 12.67, 14.09, 10.36, 12.02, 13.08, 12.70, 12.32, 13.36, 10.72, 13.65, 18.55, 10.36, 16.75, 11.52, 17.54, 12.14, 21.86, 15.03, 14.18, 12.83, 14.07, 13.70, 12.09, 12.10, 15.45, 11.80, 14.25, 11.63, 11.33, 14.11, 15.33, 11.06, 14.16, 17.61, 11.67, 13.04, 13.82, 17.64, 20.20, 12.65, 15.88, 11.89, 17.22, 12.44, 13.80, 15.67, 10.99, 18.08, 13.37, 17.32, 13.27, 14.76, 13.56, 14.41, 11.21, 15.27, 14.27, 14.52, 12.62, 12.04, 16.03, 13.75, 15.00, 14.48, 13.25, 12.45, 12.50, 14.62, 13.08, 14.65, 11.78, 12.30, 11.92, 16.19, 15.19, 13.34, 12.54, 13.70, 17.89, 10.98, 12.50, 11.63, 15.01, 13.17, 13.44, 13.68, 12.05, 11.92, 10.76, 13.00, 12.74, 16.06, 14.52, 13.80, 13.16, 12.89, 15.34, 13.38, 15.11, 14.23, 15.46, 13.45, 16.64, 11.83, 13.58, 16.02, 14.52, 13.71, 12.81, 14.12, 14.36, 14.22, 16.38, 10.52, 11.24, 14.27, 16.11, 10.66, 16.69, 14.86, 25.53, 13.53, 17.29, 15.72, 16.15, 16.21, 13.19, 15.36, 16.38, 16.29, 57.37, 14.68, 17.72, 11.60, 14.59, 12.87, 18.56, 13.82, 15.14, 12.53, 13.31, 14.42, 17.75+, 13.92, 14.49, 14.85, 14.81, 12.69, 13.29, 14.60, 12.30, 13.22, 12.74, 18.05, 10.31, 12.72, 16.26, 13.70, 15.49, 14.34, 16.62, 13.71, 18.45+, 14.72 20.00, 13.00, 15.59, 16.11, 15.05, 13.91, 15.83, 13.09, 17.78, 17.36, 13.29, 15.79, 13.80, 13.54, 12.26, 12.75, 12.86, 13.54, 12.01, 14.64, 11.50, 12.40, 10.84, 13.32, 11.74, 13.79, 18.81, 12.24, 11.74, 14.08, 12.04, 12.58, 15.91, 15.53, 15.23, 17.28, 14.32, 12.34, 16.60, 18.25, 14.81, 15.00, 13.81, 17.17, 15.70, 12.07, 12.53, 12.39, 14.18, 14.01, 11.33, 14.16, 11.56, 14.00+, 12.36, 13.12, 14.19, 13.43, 20.05, 16.21, 14.42, 15.29, 15.18, 11.57, 11.53, 27.26, 11.94, 14.31, 11.65, 14.14, 10.19, 14.69, 13.47, 12.46, 15.49, 12.64, 13.81, 15.26, 17.39, 12.72, 36.94, 20.04, 14.09, 13.91, 13.19, 13.37, 13.30, 12.40, 12.05, 14.67, 12.77, 11.98, 12.01, DNF(12.99), 16.06, 10.97, 16.67, 13.10, 13.69, 13.46, 15.58, 14.57, 10.01 16.12, 14.62, 13.36, 17.73, 13.45, 12.86, 32.20, 14.09, 13.46, 12.40, 11.91, 11.98, 14.46, 12.29, 15.63, 12.00, 12.38, 11.45, 11.55, 11.96, 10.39, 15.88, 11.03, 11.18, 12.62, 12.84, 13.79, 14.42, 14.99, 12.17, 9.62, 11.34, 10.77, 13.17, 12.23, 12.67, 11.87, 12.75, 10.66, 12.14, 12.36, 17.05, 11.14, 10.86, 13.19, 11.61, 13.61, 10.65, 12.60, 12.20, 12.48, 12.66, 13.50, 37.09, 12.35+, 14.00, 11.93, 13.29, 11.62, 12.37, 13.03, 12.06, 13.98, 12.38, 15.48, 13.09, 13.18, 11.92, 12.33, 11.38, 14.52, 15.13, 13.24, 13.85, 13.27, 12.49, 12.01, 11.46, 12.10, 11.52, 12.15, 15.53, 11.45, 15.64, 14.52, 12.39, 12.10, 12.59, 20.68, DNF(38.51), 14.91, 10.68, 20.04, 13.15, 13.99, 15.09, 11.92, 18.07, 13.71, 16.79, 11.33, 15.94, 12.26, 11.39, 11.50, 11.79, 14.07, 10.87, 20.03, 13.98, 11.61, 17.37, 15.38, 13.95, 12.25, 16.32, 17.12, 12.24, 11.21, 17.87, 12.23, 13.91, 27.74, 13.55, 18.54, 16.70, 15.17, 13.99, 12.26, 11.53, 13.18, 10.91, 14.66+, 12.48, 13.11, 14.43, 12.77, 16.66, 11.98, 14.82, 16.20, 13.10, 12.43, 14.42, 12.73, 13.74, 10.19, 10.98, 14.86, 16.08, 15.60, 15.93, 11.76, 11.60, 14.11, 17.11, 11.36, 15.06, 12.34, 12.19, 14.04, 14.50, 14.33, 13.73, 13.87, 12.85, 14.21, 20.89, 14.70, 16.52, 12.56, 13.46, 14.37, 12.88, 12.72, 15.57, 13.14, 11.51, 14.66, 14.16, 14.36, 13.31, 32.45, 15.18, 12.43, 32.99, 11.11, 11.73, 11.98, 11.41, 15.49, 12.32, 10.73, 13.79, 12.54, 13.29, 14.09, 15.60, 17.32, 13.40, 12.49, 10.89, 13.02, 18.29, 14.74, 13.14, 18.49, 12.74, 13.82, 30.58, 16.28, 16.24, 16.19, 11.67, 13.63, 13.76, 11.74, 14.10, 13.43, 14.53, 17.12, 12.18, 31.10, 13.38, 13.63, 16.89, 13.50, 12.47, 15.88, 12.39, 16.29, 16.02, 14.02, 13.08, 16.46, 10.66, 14.05, 13.83, 15.89, 13.42, 15.55, 17.65, 11.29, 17.76, 11.95, 13.77, 12.46, 13.62 12.84, 18.09, 13.29, 12.99, 15.97, 12.87, 12.61, 13.35, 14.00, 13.81, 12.86, 12.47, 11.70, 13.67, 19.54, 13.51, 21.34, 12.67, 10.34, 14.15, 14.71, 11.75, 16.42, 10.43, 15.15, 10.41, 17.86, 12.51, 15.23, 12.37, 18.63, 12.05, 15.23, 13.69, 13.47, 15.13, 12.24, 12.56, 12.83, 13.91, 38.68, 16.14, 12.69, 13.21+, 12.27, 10.71, 11.73, 26.07, 16.20, 17.44, 16.35, 13.72, 13.45, 11.68, 18.59, 12.50, 13.58, 12.63, 16.38, 15.44, 14.61, 13.17, 15.44, 17.79, 12.65, 12.88, 15.00, 12.82, 14.97, 11.69, 12.15, 10.50, 12.95, 12.84, 12.21, 10.68, 11.52, 10.43, 12.40, 12.49, 14.52, 16.95, 12.80, 12.80, 11.99, 12.89, 12.88, 14.05, 11.15, 11.52, 11.50, 12.96, 12.44, 13.02, 13.21, 12.98, 12.47, 12.75, 14.42, 12.08, 12.27, 14.68, 11.93, 12.77, 10.58, 11.93, 11.01, 11.57, 13.92, 14.14, 13.40, 16.08, 11.90, 11.47, 9.81, 15.09, 14.73, 12.86, 13.48, 13.55, 12.47, 15.74, 13.31, 11.23, 10.17, 11.62, 11.89, 14.09, 12.75, 12.02, 14.04, 11.42, 12.17, 13.47, 11.66, 12.12, 13.50, 12.47, 11.62, 11.23, 12.24, 13.22, 12.41, 11.06, 12.97, 13.68, 13.27, 13.96, 12.26, 13.22, 13.41, 14.46, 16.36, 10.53, 12.99, 11.33, 15.55, 14.41, 14.81, 13.29, 13.45, 11.42, 14.17, 11.57, 14.70, 12.92, 15.27, 12.33, 12.08, 14.08, 13.59, 13.19, 15.23, 16.17, 13.18, 12.02, 12.09, 13.28, 9.66, 13.09, 13.68, 16.71, 12.33, 15.53, 16.57, 24.25, 13.58, 11.97, 12.40, 13.98, 12.08, 13.48, 16.96, 13.74, 12.58, 13.08, 14.30, 16.97, 11.86, 14.66, 10.64, 14.17, 13.54, 11.83, 14.44, 13.34, 13.87, 12.22, 11.09, 17.52, 11.51, DNF(13.19), 14.97, 12.42, 11.64, 12.29, 12.50, 11.91, 12.62, 18.10, 15.17, 14.14, 14.71, 13.22, 15.91, 13.77, 13.85, 13.83, 12.21, 12.25, 13.11, 10.76, 15.78, 13.01, 12.22, 28.92, 13.73, 13.41, 12.23, 12.21, 13.69, 13.12, 16.40, 14.75, 17.83, 11.68, 14.21, 15.21, 15.46, 15.94, 13.37, 18.97, 12.26, 12.60, 14.79, 12.99, 13.09, 11.94, 11.31, 14.56, 13.61, 17.37, 13.10, 14.23, 13.18, 17.53, 11.48, 14.09, 10.36, 12.91, 12.93, 13.39, 13.50, 12.59, 11.96, 12.78, 14.41, 13.07, 12.95, 11.52, 11.55, 14.24, 15.70, 12.64, 16.15, 13.26, 12.69, 13.14, 15.73, 19.24, 12.20, 12.94, 11.53, 11.80, 11.52, 11.82, 14.12, 13.85, 11.81, 15.38+, 15.07, 13.55, 16.94, 14.41, 11.76, 14.24, 13.30, 14.25, 13.07, 14.13, 11.73, 12.07, 15.86, 20.01, 11.72, 16.08, 14.75, 13.05, 11.92, 14.83, 12.48, 11.49, 11.43, 12.87, 12.95, 10.64, 14.82, 11.55, 15.37, 11.38, 15.43, 11.03, 9.32 15.07, 17.12, 14.06, 16.28, 15.02, 11.95, 14.30, 15.53, 15.10, 17.99+, 13.26, 17.24, 14.29, 13.30, 15.64, 16.60, 19.21, 16.22, 16.63, 13.41, 13.60, 10.35, 13.54, 12.17, 12.97, 13.83, 13.17, 13.31, 16.66+, 17.87, 15.53, 16.33, 22.97, 13.86, 12.96, 11.14, 18.63, 11.84, 14.70, 16.83, 13.70, 12.24, 13.35, 16.17, 15.86, 15.24, 11.42, 12.57, 13.97, 11.69, 24.43, 12.68, 12.38, 13.83, 13.32, 15.95, 20.85, 12.74, 12.56, 12.95, 13.81, 13.58, 11.30, 13.41, 13.84, 11.39, 11.75, 14.75, 19.58, 11.72, 12.07, 16.41, 13.30, 11.56, 12.06, 16.64, 13.26, 11.61, 8.78, 12.74, 14.70, 13.34, 13.59, 11.39, 14.12, 13.00, 15.85, 12.83, 13.59, 21.51, 16.95, 13.35, 11.59, 11.93, 12.58, 14.22, 13.64, 9.92, 13.31, 16.01, 13.14, 14.46, 12.15, 18.14, 12.12, 11.69, 15.17, 13.47, 17.60, 14.26, 15.60, 19.88, 14.27, 13.47, 14.95, 16.09, 14.39, 15.51, 20.48, 10.46, 13.17, 12.92, 13.09, 16.14, 13.83, 10.59, 15.88, 13.67, 15.35, 16.78, 11.76, 11.79, 12.50, 10.75, 13.01, 10.78, 12.56, 15.60, 15.26, 13.65, 12.12, 13.94, 13.51, 13.02, 12.22, 17.31, 13.68, 14.83, 13.70, 13.74, 13.22, 11.66, 14.04, 11.08, 13.98, 21.72, DNF(11.97), 12.90, 12.53, 16.79, 12.40, 14.04, 10.48, 13.73, 13.30, 15.61, 11.18, 13.45, 17.31, 13.71 17.83+, 14.55, 14.12, 13.95, 18.10, 12.93, 12.64, DNF(14.33) 21.24 13.72, 11.07, 13.74, 19.66, 11.98, 14.28, 14.23, 13.56, 11.11, 13.09, 12.40, 13.30, 12.76, 12.46, 11.17, 14.12, 12.04, 14.91, 12.32, 13.18, 13.97, 13.57, 13.61, 14.30, 14.36, 12.44, 16.02, 14.40, 12.16, 12.20, 13.32, 16.22, 14.61, 17.62, 13.49, 14.00, 11.67, 14.87, 11.33, 14.11, 18.14, 17.39, 15.18, 11.84, 13.73, 13.09, 15.07, 13.73, 12.43, 16.38, 12.83, 9.77, 13.48, 10.60, 13.47, 11.84, 14.97, 11.31, 12.17, 14.42, 11.83, 13.43, 15.14, 12.41, 15.13, 13.98, 14.30, 11.81, 11.58, 11.36, 12.46, 14.47, 12.83, 12.11, 9.89, 13.04, 15.51, 13.98, 7.91, 12.18, 12.81, 12.40, 15.12, 15.32, 12.61, 12.16, 27.72, 12.63, 13.83, 14.13, 12.67, 11.62, 12.80, 13.08, 12.78, 13.88, 15.05, 11.89, 11.48, 20.61, 15.09, 12.19, 23.67, 15.22, 10.14, 14.09, 10.19, 10.81, 13.57, 10.35, 11.62, 11.59, 11.56, 12.75, 11.95, 11.49, 13.94, 13.02, 11.56, 11.87, 13.10, 13.48, 12.92, 11.50, 12.10, 12.80, 19.76, 12.39, 13.75, 14.94, 14.21, 15.56, 16.02, 12.08, 12.77, 14.99, 13.67, 12.12, 14.18, 14.22, 12.73, 12.97, 13.58, 14.38, 13.98, 13.78, 10.90, 17.50, 14.75, 16.30, 11.01, 11.58, 11.09, 11.76, 11.44, 15.01, 10.04, 12.71, 16.24, 13.29, 12.15, 11.47, 17.59, 12.70, 12.22, 19.21, 16.35, 27.93, 11.70, 13.63, 13.04, 13.31, 14.22, 12.71, 10.86, 14.03, 15.99, 13.74, 14.31, 14.78, 14.99, 13.27, 11.81, 11.85, 12.93, 12.56, 12.22, 14.50, 13.32, 15.75, 14.51, 14.69, 13.09, 14.59, 14.10, 14.79, 14.79, 14.40, 14.60, 12.61, 13.42, 14.19, 16.31, 14.88, 14.08, 11.77, 10.53, 11.13, 15.76, 11.80, 15.21, 14.00, 13.56, 14.58, 15.87, 13.67, 12.43, 16.51, 13.35, 9.08, 12.56, 14.14, 13.45, 11.94, 13.12, 20.05, 13.38, 16.32, 17.59, 14.77, 13.63, 10.58, 14.64, 8.93, 15.96, 14.65, 10.88, 11.94, 10.80, 15.07, 13.50, 12.40, 16.19, 12.60, 16.20+, 12.69, 13.42, 11.87, 11.20, 14.99, 12.28, 16.13, 15.12, 14.06, 11.56, 12.51, 15.37, 14.98, 14.27, 14.19, 14.19, 14.77, 14.23, 14.69, 11.12, 15.05, 12.76, 13.09, 14.72, 11.86, 14.29, 15.92, 12.75, 17.82, 12.31, 12.29, 14.59, 16.24, 11.21, 11.65, 14.38, 12.39, 14.70, 13.91, 17.01, 10.54, 13.38, 11.27, 10.42, 13.51, 12.12, 13.53, 11.63, 15.55, 13.89, 12.86, 13.11, 12.20, 13.83, 12.59, 12.33, 16.28, 15.37, 11.02, 14.82, 14.32, 13.54, 15.62, 10.63, 15.70, 10.71, 15.54, 12.47, 11.89, 9.72, 11.19, 11.10, 13.72, 11.47, 14.26, 12.28, 12.79, 12.48, 16.36, 13.64, 14.14, 14.09, 14.65, 12.18, 18.83, 11.79, 13.92, 11.71 12.85, 11.30, 14.27, 14.69, 15.20, 13.91, 13.95, 16.95, 19.49, 15.91, 14.19, 14.49, 11.83, 13.23, 11.96, 15.07, 12.54, 13.68, 31.22, 11.21, 15.84, 11.88, 12.61, 12.24, 13.29, 17.07, 13.64, 12.96, 11.24, 13.96, 17.16, 11.42, 13.63, 12.84, 15.03, 12.80, 11.64, 12.55, 11.42, 13.48, 13.32, 13.35, 11.83, 14.10, 14.31, 18.92, 10.89, 13.99, 15.30, 12.77, 14.17, 19.66, 21.24, 13.58, 13.64, 14.79, 14.32, 13.42, 11.64, 13.59, 12.30, 24.06, 12.61, 12.09, 15.86, 12.05, 12.04, 13.55, 14.59, 16.26, 11.98, 11.33, 14.77, 12.24, 15.21, 11.81, 12.52, 13.27, 12.57, 15.72, 12.77, 12.62, 13.40, 12.41, 11.64, 11.92, 10.32, 11.96, 15.42, 10.16, 10.57, 14.21, 12.86, 15.68, 12.54, 12.59, 14.25, 14.83, 11.87, 11.36, 13.68, 13.72, 12.45, 12.99, 13.44, 13.20, 11.73, 10.23, 14.57, 11.67, 20.48, 13.04, 10.81, 13.41, 9.74, 12.96, 16.19, 12.66, 15.68, 13.37, 12.23, 13.82, 12.30, 10.48, 10.45, 12.46, 13.40, 13.24, 13.36, 12.73, 17.22, 16.31, 10.02, 13.05, 12.98, 12.24, 11.31, 13.61, 11.93, 11.92, 15.68, 12.20, 13.66, 14.98, 14.88, 14.18, 10.27, 12.75, 13.23, 13.41, 13.84, 11.58, 15.47, 11.54, 10.92, 9.63, 13.92, 17.16, 13.58, 12.66, 16.85, 13.14, 12.71, 13.10, 13.25, 14.04, 11.29, 13.51, 20.78, 14.95, 17.19, 14.00, 16.14, 13.55, 13.50, 18.96, 15.28, 12.67, 13.49, 15.97, 14.94, 14.78, 18.27, 20.50, 10.72, 13.69, 12.34, 11.81, 14.16, 13.08, 11.33, 17.45, 11.38, 10.58, 12.52, 15.65, 13.52, 12.45, 11.00, 15.17, 14.13, 20.90, 13.09, 13.78, 13.74, 12.92, 24.79, 10.63, 13.36, 13.82, 14.40, 13.25, 11.04, 11.90, 11.35, 14.64, 11.11, 13.48, DNF(14.45), 19.71, 13.51, 13.17, 13.98, 11.40, 12.56, 11.13, 13.91, 15.50, 20.61, 15.46, 11.48, 16.42, 12.50, 15.49, 12.81, 12.32, 12.66, 13.64, 10.19, 14.65, 13.06, 10.57, 16.07, 13.06, 16.24, 13.97, 12.85, 12.44, 12.61, 13.34, 13.32, 13.50, 10.88, 13.88, 13.37, 15.11, 13.19, 12.91, 15.27, 13.25, 12.85, 15.47, 15.61, 13.98, 15.85, 14.36, 10.21, 13.26, 9.18, 27.40, 15.91, 13.69, 10.71, 11.15, 14.18, 11.86, 14.32, 21.40, 12.25, 11.93, 13.55, 15.54, 16.10, 12.16, 13.35, 14.34, 14.68, 14.53, 12.15, 12.57, 13.34, 11.60, 11.75, 13.12, 25.56, 13.93, 13.34, 13.73, 15.42, 10.74, 13.05, 13.10, 11.63, 11.84, 9.82, 13.78, 17.37, 11.73, 10.79, 13.88, 14.06, 16.92, 12.69, 13.88, 13.62, 17.25, 14.39, 14.88, 14.51, 11.56, 12.66, 16.92, 14.55, 18.85+, 12.10, 13.02, 15.55, 13.37, 15.26, 13.79, 12.19, 15.83, 13.72, 14.05, 18.64 14.05, 13.08, 14.88, 14.29, 15.78, 13.32, 27.81, 15.99+, 14.69, 14.98, 12.20, 13.10, 14.28, 14.30, 25.64, 12.64, 15.62, 18.12, 13.47, 17.39, 13.54, 14.74, 12.38, 16.74, 17.19, 14.21, 12.47, 13.76, 13.49, 12.77, 14.00, 13.61, 14.69, 14.17, 10.90, 11.58, 14.94, 13.75, 13.46, 13.98, 15.29, 14.77, 15.05, 12.45, 14.51, 12.93, 13.28, 15.70, 15.23, 14.38, 14.85, 13.92, 19.14, 10.96, 13.90, 17.12, 9.87, 12.20, 12.88, 13.75, 12.44, 13.76, 13.38, 13.75, 11.03, 12.12, 15.78, 14.36, 12.67, 14.81, 13.78, 13.92, 13.57, 12.20, 14.44, 12.79, 9.53, 11.94, 11.81, 13.14, 12.64, 14.36, 15.45, 18.32, 12.21, 13.51, 13.86, 17.72, 13.02, 10.86, 19.16, 16.38, 14.46, 12.64, 15.98, 11.81, 14.71, 10.22, 10.49, 11.55, 16.04, 16.30, 12.70, 16.37, 11.21, 12.94, 20.65, 14.49, 10.81, 11.21, 13.38, 14.39, 15.75, 10.07, 13.30, 13.54, 10.24, 12.76, 14.90, 14.09, 11.44, 21.57, 12.74, 17.54, 14.30, 12.46, 14.21, 12.65, 12.39, 15.90, 14.59, 13.75, 12.33, 11.99, 12.93, 13.94, 15.16, 12.19, 14.72, 12.01, 11.50, 11.67, 12.05, 13.36, 10.96, 13.77, 14.15, 13.06, 12.24, 16.02, 14.05, 12.54, 14.03, 12.97, 14.32, 14.87, 12.94, 15.57, 12.95, 14.19, 12.68, 15.85, 14.33, 12.70, 12.48, 15.94, 15.86, 12.09, 13.68, 12.79, 15.65, 19.79, 15.57, 15.56, 14.83, 14.29, 12.98, 13.32, 12.48, 14.45, 18.88, 14.04, 13.53, 11.88, 11.96, 18.15, 16.17, 14.85, 17.74, 13.34, 14.63, 16.03+, 12.29, 12.27, 10.63, 14.51, 13.47, 13.71, 14.23, 12.33, 17.12, 14.08, 13.51, 25.44, 12.81, 13.94, 11.21, 14.21, 13.42, 11.14, 16.06, 13.29, 12.51, 14.84, 14.71, 15.98, 12.85, 13.69, 13.33, 13.86, 14.18, 12.53, 12.60, 11.18, 13.96, 14.24, 10.53, 14.62, 10.86, 13.58, 15.22, 11.91, 12.51, 13.49, 15.46, 11.78, 13.09, 11.48, 13.41, 13.68, 11.64, 14.65, 14.47, 13.62, 11.45, 13.88, 15.10, 15.69, 11.82, 12.29, 12.44, 13.80, 12.99, 12.16, 13.13, 12.13, 11.89, 12.81, 20.58, 18.66, 13.36, 14.57, 15.78, 17.91, 10.83, 13.29, 14.67, 12.79, 11.70, 13.45, 13.11, 10.07, 12.81, 15.81, 11.14, 14.52, 12.44, 14.27, 14.85, 13.76, 12.30, 12.19, 13.56, 17.34, 16.93, 11.44, 12.80, 10.85, 12.56, 12.76, 13.26, 15.47, 11.61, 14.60, 10.35, 13.09, 14.52, 13.63, 13.09, 12.94, 12.94, 13.73, 11.73, 14.10, 13.67, 12.56, 11.42, 15.54, 11.65, 15.42, 15.32, 15.18, 15.66, 13.10, 13.85, 16.18, 13.88, 12.92, 14.39, 13.18, 13.66, 14.73, 13.70, 18.21, 13.74, 11.64, 12.33, 12.23, 12.58, 17.00, 12.26, 12.32, 14.50, 12.24, 12.64, 11.04, 13.58, 13.42, 11.72, 13.82, 10.73, 14.54, 13.89, 11.94, 13.85, 12.75, 15.88, 14.13, 13.29, 13.28, 14.37, 12.01, 20.22, 11.86, 14.95, 13.75, 12.21, 11.95, 12.63, 13.83, 12.73, 15.38, 17.16+, 16.11, 13.01, 18.37, 14.39, 12.98, 14.62, 17.11, 13.34, 16.67, 13.60, 18.32, 11.66, 13.92, 11.99, 15.87, 13.43, 13.50, 13.76, 15.11, 15.78, 15.86, 11.65, 14.36, 13.94, 13.08, 15.25, 15.05, 16.89, 13.97, 13.12, 12.72, 13.88, 16.28, 12.13, 13.36, 13.08, 11.77, 14.39, 11.07, 11.96, 14.49, 15.57, 13.27, 14.11, 11.26, 9.33, 12.50, 13.66, 13.74, 10.41, 18.84, 13.83, 10.63, 12.61, 12.86, 12.67, 16.39+, 10.01, 10.95, 11.48, 14.21, 14.25, 15.11, DNF(14.60), 13.32, 13.72, 15.01, 13.45, 11.49, 13.48, 10.33, 12.03, 10.13, 13.81, 19.33, 13.04, 13.83, 15.33, 17.51, 12.35, 15.72, 20.43, 12.37, 9.70, 12.14, 13.97, 14.72, 14.13, 13.78, 14.01, 17.73, 14.72, 17.74, 15.49, 14.51, 14.22, 11.50, 12.77, 13.12, 13.06, 13.96, 12.98, 10.33, 12.51, 13.23, 13.48, 13.55, 15.12, 12.26, 11.77, 14.46, 14.55, 13.54, 14.30, 14.81, 22.40, 13.72, 12.83, 14.84, 13.60, 10.84, 17.95, 12.86, 16.43, 15.07, 12.28, 13.96, 14.26, 13.64, 12.44, 13.64, 16.94, 15.63, 13.66, 13.55, 13.01, 12.83, 12.64, 14.17, 10.41 16.54, 12.09, 12.80, 13.44, 18.15, 12.28, 16.20, 14.15, 13.82, 12.11, 11.66, 11.31, 13.98, 13.48, 11.17, 12.49, 12.11, 13.40, 13.57, 14.94, 10.56, 12.67, 14.87, 12.05, 15.54, 13.61, 10.09, 12.84, 13.76, 12.29, 12.92, 14.10, 12.55, 15.44, 10.81, 12.40, 14.73, 19.77, 12.64, 14.90, 11.97, 13.96, 13.80, 13.92, 14.41, 14.07, 13.86, 22.62, 14.55, 19.00, 16.53, 10.62, 15.40, 30.73, 12.44, 12.56, 16.67, 15.82, 11.59, 14.42, 12.50, 14.82, 11.18, 13.28, 12.33, 14.30, 12.28, 14.82, 12.88, 11.51, 15.93, 14.12, 11.68, 15.91, 14.22, 13.14, 12.86, 14.31, 11.89, 12.52, 12.78, 11.23, 14.66, 13.14, 19.31, 32.07, 13.87, 15.91, 15.75, 14.58, 15.59, 13.30, 14.25, 14.27, 11.83, 12.34, 14.54, 13.57, 15.54, 12.52, 10.67, 13.52, 14.16, 12.21, 13.97, 19.04, 12.58, 15.62, 12.43, 16.12, 14.92, 14.52, 13.36, 12.76, 10.44, 11.73, 11.43, 13.14, 11.49, 12.82, 11.89, 13.55, 43.08, 13.37, 13.08, 12.74, 12.61, 11.11, 14.31, 12.96, 15.45, 25.89, 14.83, 12.72, 14.79, 14.09, 12.86, 13.80, 14.20, 12.52, 11.85, 13.23, 10.88, 12.32, 12.51, 11.67, 15.84, 13.91, 10.79, 12.08, 12.83, 10.08, 12.60, 11.31, 12.03, 11.63, 13.86, 14.18, 12.35, 16.16, 25.51, 12.83, 12.68, 14.41, 15.44, 13.60, 13.22, 13.38, 12.29, 10.39, 18.15, 13.79, 13.80, 12.32, 12.68, 14.30, 12.45, 14.06, 13.84, 11.90, 40.41, 12.01, 22.91, 45.34, 13.48, 10.75, 14.06, 15.17, 12.52, 12.51, 14.15, 14.47, 14.88, 15.09, 15.11, 22.05, 14.81, 14.61, 12.17, 13.53, 16.54, 12.92, 14.09, 20.39, 13.69, 13.47, 11.79, 13.59, 15.94, 17.44, 14.19, 11.50, 11.67, 13.81, 11.66, 15.42, 10.38, 13.44, 21.72, 13.40, 13.75, 13.50, 14.81, 13.11, 14.99, 31.70, 12.87, 13.66, 16.84, 17.30, 13.22, DNF(0.06), 12.56, 14.91, 16.91, 15.31, 15.34, 15.43, 13.07, 42.25, 16.67, 13.45, 11.42, 11.73, 12.98, 15.27, 12.33, 13.78, 15.64, 17.12, 37.05, 10.75, 15.19, 15.68, 13.25, 12.10, 14.32, 17.20, 9.67, 13.89, 9.75, 14.51, 13.28, 12.45, 15.14, 11.80, 14.96, 13.17, 13.57, 14.35, 14.26, 12.05, 14.39, 17.43, 14.19, 11.87, 17.17, 15.02, 11.20, 15.01, 17.02, 12.16, 15.72+, 15.31, 17.86, 13.17, 25.22, 12.04, 17.16, 15.59, 23.40, 29.18, 14.51, 15.31, 10.87, 13.82, 13.44, 13.40, 13.70, 11.43, 14.97, 18.06, 15.05, 14.29, 13.14, 12.81, 13.98, 12.96, 15.88, 14.31, 11.45, 14.59, 12.52, 12.72, 15.77, 11.55, 20.29, 18.07, 14.51, 11.93, 11.25, 13.26, 18.69, 12.70, 11.12, 14.34, 14.63, 10.68, 16.56, 12.78, 14.79, 13.45, 15.85 17.85, 12.46, 14.70, 15.16, 13.75, 15.34, 12.58, 16.43, 19.29, 15.27, 15.37, 14.05, 16.64, 16.30, 13.88, 16.76, 12.36, 10.35, 14.96, 17.65, 13.06, 13.85, 22.96, 12.80, 14.88, 14.15, 16.57, 15.87, 15.98, 12.51, 12.87, 14.38, 10.91, 14.49, 13.28, 15.14, 12.43, 13.99, 11.12, 11.47, 11.46, 15.93, 10.32, 13.28, 14.18, 14.07, 12.60, 13.40, 15.03, 13.12, 17.63, 12.76, 13.54, 11.29, 13.51, 13.25, 10.27, 20.06, 11.62, 14.66, 15.29, 10.11, 16.15, 14.84, 16.48, 11.25, 12.89, 15.31, 14.90, 13.31, 14.87, 15.87, 16.39, 14.04, 12.39, 12.53, 12.66, 16.05, 10.21, 15.94, 14.29, 17.83, 12.26, 18.60, 19.04, 14.23, 14.19, 18.27, 15.00, 14.74, 14.38, 25.52, 15.70, 15.51, 13.93, 13.59, 15.08, 22.33, 12.31, 15.47, 14.06, 13.77, 14.54, 13.91, 12.78, 12.15, 13.13, 11.34, 12.30, 16.16, 11.44, 14.15, 12.03, 13.16, 13.83, 15.52, 15.99, 12.32, 13.45, 12.54, 12.38, 12.68, 14.44, 17.56, 14.45, 13.69, 14.35, 15.58, 14.35, 10.84, 22.41, 16.00, 14.32, 12.50, 14.64+, 17.11, 12.83, 13.98, 13.52, 12.96, 11.90, 14.74, 16.13, 12.22, 23.46, 12.83, 13.64, 11.76, 14.23, 12.28 11.40, 13.96, 12.85, 25.28, 11.49, 10.84, 14.87, 12.72, 13.03, 10.91, 12.27, 13.84, 17.84, 14.10, 12.38, 14.52, 13.02, 14.30, 12.28, 12.94, 14.01, 12.67, 13.36, 14.41, 13.11, 14.97, 14.08, 12.08, 15.68, 10.82, 28.92, 29.23, 14.49, 12.83, 13.49, 14.19, 11.46, 12.55, 11.65, 15.98, 14.52, 14.23, 12.02, 12.26, 16.59, 15.77, 13.21, 10.48, 14.96, 12.41, 12.62, 15.68, 11.94, 16.28, 15.64, 14.32, 12.37, 13.49, 13.63, 11.27, 11.12, 14.50, 13.32, 12.81, 48.48, 14.03, 13.63, 11.37, 12.14, 11.80, 12.02, 14.56, 13.60, 15.17, 11.21, 14.10, 14.09, 12.14, 10.43, 14.86, 12.04, 13.73, 11.27, 15.94, 12.23, 13.15, 10.52, 13.90, 16.66, 11.49, 13.34, 14.60, 13.44, 12.70, 13.49, 11.36, 15.13, 12.58, 11.36, 13.36, 14.65, 41.87, 14.54, 12.93, 14.97, 16.87, 16.32, 12.48, 14.98, 13.03, 15.28, 12.45, 15.50, 12.58, 12.84, 14.02, 12.14, 15.61, 11.38, 17.61, 13.52, 13.27, 13.61, 12.29, 13.41, 10.67, 16.28, 21.48, 12.71, 12.67, 14.11, 11.66, 18.75, 14.83, 13.33, 13.43, 13.93, 11.98, 13.86, 26.44, 12.77, 21.54, 13.58, 14.33, 13.83, 12.79, 13.32, 12.60, 13.85, 16.21, 14.16, 23.41, 10.75, 16.99, 11.68, 12.23, 12.33, 11.70, 14.46, 16.43, 12.46, 50.97, 12.79, 14.45, 14.58, 14.18, 11.61, 15.44, 14.99, 14.26, 16.66, 13.96, 14.46, 16.31, 34.66, 12.87, 10.29, 16.47, 11.14, 13.13, 14.78, 13.36, 14.14, 11.39, 10.31, 12.46, 13.81, 12.16, 16.67, 15.98+, 35.80, 14.98, 12.00, 15.85, 12.58, 15.24, 14.61, 14.19, 16.84, 14.02, 15.40, 12.73, 14.03, 13.35, 15.57, 13.44, 9.65, 11.33, 11.12, 12.92, 11.74, 11.28, 12.32, 12.67, 12.32, 12.54, 18.98, 13.70, 15.54, 16.91, 18.31, 12.57, 14.44, 13.58, 17.22, 13.54, 12.88, 13.29, 15.72, 15.33, 11.43, 14.12, 14.52, 12.32, 15.87, 12.62, 13.82, 11.50, 12.68, 14.15, 13.46, 17.61, 12.14, 14.65, 14.44, 14.27, 9.80, 14.79, 10.93, 14.77, 11.87, 14.39, 13.35, 13.25, 13.92, 13.96, 13.85, 14.85, 13.98, DNF(40.60), 12.23, 12.84, 9.49, 12.05, 10.88, 9.70, 11.51, 14.87, 13.34, 11.10, 14.38, 12.08, 10.83, 11.87, 12.64, 12.75, 11.06, 11.95, 15.35, 13.58, 15.21, 18.45, 16.77, 18.10, 15.99, 10.87, 15.36, 12.00, 14.85, 12.39, 11.56, 12.65, 12.64, 12.95, 11.87, 14.78, 12.04, 12.39, 31.76, 12.01, 13.38, 18.64, 14.35, 13.96, 14.68, 12.53, 33.62, 12.85, 19.63, 12.15, 13.84, 14.86, 15.02, 13.51, 15.44, 12.45, 17.55, 12.56, 12.86, 14.86, 15.32, 11.95, 19.12, 20.75, 15.57, 13.93, 17.88, 15.74, 16.61, 20.42, 12.62, 23.77, 37.07, 14.77, 13.84, 19.25 10.26, 16.88, 15.90, 12.66, 13.11, 15.99, 15.92, 17.94, 14.91, 13.44, 15.87, 14.02, 15.64, 11.96, 16.94, 11.79, 13.85, 13.19, 15.04, 12.35, 19.41, 14.87, 14.58, 13.98, 16.39, 14.49, 13.84, 29.76, 13.43, 14.25, 12.05, 51.85, 14.55, 13.78, 12.55, 16.14, 11.75, 12.07, 12.86, 14.54, 12.55, 13.28, 15.27, 14.13, 12.66, 12.86, 14.58, 14.26, 14.25, 13.37, 13.01, 16.03, 15.23, 13.84, 14.45, 12.78, 12.66, 12.98, 12.37, 12.61, 14.17, 16.53, 14.99, 13.69, 16.37, 16.71, 12.59, 12.54, 15.43, 14.45, 12.30, 16.91, 13.29, 13.11, 12.42, 14.03, 13.62, 13.66, 12.40, 12.57, 14.74, 13.49, 14.08, 14.97, 12.74, 14.18, 17.93, 14.38, 15.26, 12.99, 16.80, 18.70, 16.44, 12.29, 14.34, 15.87, 13.57, 10.37, 12.59, 10.75, 14.76, 13.46, 13.71, 14.18, 15.00, 12.32, 13.61, 12.11, 13.43, 12.86, 16.83, 16.52, 15.16, 14.73, 14.65, 14.08, 16.52, 15.89, 14.89, 12.90, 12.71, 15.54, 12.07, 13.69, 12.82, 10.95, 8.40, 12.21, 14.14, 10.76, 12.58, 11.99, 10.06, 11.44, 13.14, 13.22, 11.54, 13.66, 11.01, 11.99, 14.26, 14.44, 16.83, 11.40, 16.44, 34.91, 13.40, 14.36, 13.30, 10.61, 10.73, 12.76, 13.35, 16.33, 11.79, 13.80, 11.24, 15.82, 14.50, 12.98, 15.66, 22.07, 13.30, 15.83, 13.23, 13.16, 12.03, 12.03, 14.58, 10.62, 12.98, 10.40, 11.42, 10.29, 11.59, 12.13, 11.56, (15.27), 11.31, 11.45, 10.48, (8.94), 14.13, 12.96, 12.34, 14.43, 16.98, 13.86, 12.87, 19.03, 15.37, 10.41, 14.05, 11.53, 11.65, 12.65, 11.17, 12.97, 10.85, 13.22, 12.86, 10.68, 11.64, 12.44, 12.00, 9.39, 16.32, 16.13, 13.18, 11.93, 15.16, 12.12, 15.20, 11.22, 12.64, 13.84, 10.12, 14.27, 11.89, 10.13, 10.69, 12.62, 11.48, 10.63, 14.88, 11.32, 10.84, 15.08, 9.84, 16.50, 14.97, 10.97, 13.57, 12.29, 9.93, 13.40, 13.06, 13.52, 17.81, 11.31, 13.09, 12.78, 25.72, 12.22, 15.01, 21.99, 18.59, 12.79, 13.45, 11.49, 12.77, 11.86, 14.09, 16.14, 16.18, 10.96, 13.86, 16.42, 13.35, 13.53, 16.77, 15.41, 13.50, 16.96, 12.26, 18.05, 14.58, 13.88, 12.25, 15.29, 13.27, 13.04, 14.52, 11.42, 14.76, 14.84, 12.04, 11.09, 10.96, 11.51, 13.40, 12.88, 11.67, 12.90, 14.70, 11.75, 13.14, 11.95, 11.93, 12.21, 13.85, 14.60, 12.84, 14.95, 12.64, 17.41, 15.58, 15.22, 14.19, 13.86, 11.37, 11.58, 11.99, 10.04, 15.58, 11.51, 15.02, 15.72, 13.76, 16.09, 14.01, 15.73, 12.69, 11.74, 14.45, 12.89, 13.58, 13.83, 13.77, 10.59, 13.36, 10.75, 11.34, 9.81, 13.96, 11.91, 13.59, 11.28, 12.49, 12.77, 13.56, 13.52, 10.66, 12.47, 14.23, 13.66, 13.61, 19.61, 11.87, 14.44 12.33, 14.81, 13.62, 15.77, 15.10, 12.98, 13.20, 21.29, 16.03, 14.05, 12.60, 13.98, 13.58, 10.48, 15.89, 18.62, 14.22, 18.14, 17.31, 13.73, 12.88, 11.95, 12.75, 16.35, 11.45, 13.20, 12.04, 13.92, 12.52, 15.73, 14.23, 18.05, 13.29, 13.36, 11.60, 37.50, 13.76, 15.53, 12.78, 15.52, 15.77, 11.98, 14.56, 12.83, 11.28, 11.64, 11.37, 11.22, 15.50, 15.94, 12.84, 14.20, 11.34, 13.32, 13.84, 12.25, 12.83, 11.61, 14.01, 14.36, 14.13, 13.55, 13.32, 15.10, 16.60, 15.49, 12.03, 9.57, 12.77, 12.69, 13.23, 12.03, 13.81, 16.13, 27.45, 14.29, 16.94+, 12.17, 11.58, 11.77, 14.41, 19.15, 14.26, 17.45, 13.89, 14.29, 13.78, 19.14, 16.25, 17.12, 14.11, 13.42, 13.47, 12.91, 14.23, 13.20, 12.32, 14.26, 9.54, 14.90, 12.29, 13.18, 11.81, 40.80, 11.66, 11.44, 12.37, 11.87, 10.61, 13.12, 13.03, 12.74, 11.72, 14.96, 14.79, 16.10, 12.66, 13.69, 14.11, 12.80, 12.96, 14.10, 12.76, 11.94, 12.75, 14.97, 10.35, 14.04, 12.31, 13.85, 18.41, 13.69, 12.23, 13.08, 11.72, 12.78, 13.00, 12.19, 12.07, 14.87, 12.83, 12.50, 11.49, 16.68, 16.59, 12.88, 13.56, 12.10, 13.00, 15.73, 12.61, 15.95, 19.86, 17.29, 15.82, 14.37, 10.53, 13.82, 27.89, 13.36, 13.19, 15.90, 12.87, 13.25, 11.22, 16.15, 11.33, 13.75, 12.77, 13.21, 15.58, 14.03, 12.08, 12.64, 14.50, 13.97, 12.62, 13.99, 11.45, 15.81, 13.72, 15.47, 16.99, 16.67, 11.51, 14.04, 11.69, 13.02, 13.00, 15.94, 14.88, 13.03, 14.86, 14.32, 14.77, 13.81, 15.93, 13.84, 14.57, 17.17, 15.06, 14.86, 11.00, 11.93, 15.71, 13.49, 13.82, 14.25, 14.02, 14.10, 16.92, 12.95, 13.09, 16.68, 13.66, 13.65, 13.01, 12.01, 14.18, 13.37, 13.53, 16.15, 14.27, 13.15, 12.75, 12.95, 14.95, 12.86, 13.38, 14.43, 16.18, 14.18, 13.23, 14.98, 14.71, 11.00, 16.28, 12.70, 18.49, 14.30, 18.30, 14.70, 14.04, 13.74, 11.25, 13.16, 13.25, 13.16, 11.95, 12.14, 16.53, 20.56, 12.03, 10.41, 13.98, 10.56, 13.13, 13.91, 18.65, 15.17, 12.70, 12.67, 15.26, 13.27, 12.26, 15.31, 11.66, 12.84, 12.26, 16.49, 10.43, 11.77, 15.61, 14.54, 14.99, 15.16, 13.01, 9.85, 13.76, 15.78, 13.21, 14.48, 24.06, 12.86, 10.51, 13.87, 8.99, 13.62, 11.28, 11.26, 11.94, 11.27, 11.94, 13.57, 13.90, 14.55, 14.38, 19.58, 11.32, 13.51, 9.77, 13.64, 15.28, 12.33, 11.56, 19.29, 12.56, 13.32, 12.22, 10.66, 18.93, 15.55, 13.17, 13.98, 12.12, 16.47, 11.31, 12.56, 13.99, 16.00, 14.65, 11.95, 12.80, 12.73, 17.73, 12.40, 13.17, 10.59, 12.42, 11.73, 11.18, 12.18, 16.37, 12.10, 15.19, 11.86, 12.23, 17.94, 10.37, 12.15, 13.18, 14.77, 12.25, 12.10, 14.57, 17.03, 12.60, 12.15, 12.08, 14.54, 12.57, 12.82, 12.29, 15.01, 13.09, 14.85, 13.92, 12.00, 14.42, 12.65, 10.96, 15.85, 11.66, 13.42, 19.20, 13.68, 12.20, 12.63, 13.15, 14.80, 13.78, 14.34, 10.92, 15.99, 13.45, 12.85, 14.87, 13.00, 20.91, 14.90, 16.11, 12.66, 15.43, 15.53, 10.73, 12.36, 12.68, 17.58, 10.74, 12.96, 12.73, 14.29, 11.92, 12.15, 15.76, 12.60, 12.83, 10.11, 11.59, 13.83, 12.69, 15.17, 13.96, 12.34, 10.17, 11.14, 10.73, 14.09, 12.08, 10.76, 12.66, 16.57, 16.18, 15.44, 11.75, 14.21, 12.29, 11.68, 13.15, 14.22, 15.78, 12.02, 14.66, 11.85, 8.62, 13.90, 12.72, 12.70, 15.59, 12.59, 10.85, 12.69, 12.94, 12.95, 12.23, 13.88, 10.37, 17.98, 11.38, 13.09, 14.08, 11.44, 14.26, 13.74, 11.55, 12.70, 12.40, 15.01, 11.40, 14.28, 14.14, 12.79, 11.69, 13.64, 14.57, 15.56, 13.43, 12.11, 15.03, 12.80, 12.34, 14.17, 14.18, 10.18, 13.44, 12.59, 15.42, 12.69, 10.01, 10.90, 17.16, 12.97, 10.90, 15.98, 13.81, 11.73, 15.21, 12.40, 13.59, 13.02, 12.24, 13.19, 13.73, 12.04, 13.41, 13.94, 10.76, 14.03, 12.00, 12.11, 10.77, 11.51, 14.23, 17.12, 13.40, 15.60, 16.75, 14.89, 10.76, 13.43, 12.52, 17.13, 12.68, 15.77, 12.30, 14.26, 11.30, 13.28, 14.11, 12.40, 19.57, 12.03, 12.42, 11.95, 15.47, 13.13, 15.35, 13.42, 13.56, 14.22, 17.73, 18.01, 13.41, 14.34, 17.68, 13.96, 13.01, 17.20, 13.59, 12.78, 11.66, 11.03, 13.95, 11.65, 15.80, 13.62, 15.70, 21.01, 15.90+, 15.72, 16.09, 17.00, 14.56, 15.92, 15.71, 10.74, 15.04, 16.59, 18.33, 15.50, 15.39, 14.96, 12.09, 15.70, 16.56, 16.90, 12.22, 19.71, 13.42, 14.14, 12.30, 8.90, 16.03, 14.58, 14.48, 12.43, 13.48, 13.38, 17.65, 16.79, 11.11, 16.68, 15.68, 13.64, 12.76, 19.00, 16.19, 15.95, 13.64, 17.54, 13.83, 12.16, 12.77, 12.58, 11.28, 14.82, 11.28, 13.07, 14.20, 12.52, 12.67, 11.04, 16.01, 14.23, 11.57, 11.90, 11.04, 14.36, 14.66, 13.04, 15.24, 15.24, 17.89+, 13.01, 14.05, 19.73, 15.87, 12.33, 14.84, 12.71, 12.96, 10.88, 16.92, 12.73, 11.57, 14.82, 13.48, 12.00, 13.65, 11.74, 14.03, 12.70, 17.94, 11.20, 15.10, 14.36, 12.70, 12.99, 12.36, 10.68, 12.25, 14.75, 12.59, 11.01, 11.54, 14.64, 11.65, 12.81, 12.99, 12.60, 9.92, 12.75, 12.14, 13.82, 9.52, 12.47, 16.41, 11.26, 11.71, 12.61, 12.20, 13.06, 11.49, 12.74, 11.48, 14.91, 13.07, 13.18, 17.10, 15.41, 13.17, 15.43, 16.05, 14.51, 12.31, 10.50, 11.30, 12.26, 11.81, 12.08, 30.91, 13.78, 11.91, 13.84, 12.62, 18.72, 12.23, 12.79, 12.13, 11.51, 11.28, 10.18, 12.88, 11.36, 12.26, 13.72, 13.86, DNF(13.06), 14.75, 17.22, 11.31, 10.26, 13.60, 13.17, 13.33, 12.06, 11.37, 11.26, 11.14, 13.22, 11.54, 13.24, 12.18, 10.65, 16.73, 16.33, 10.97, 13.92, 13.09, 13.01, 13.65, 10.88, 13.61, 12.49, 11.08, 11.85, 11.38, 11.93, 17.16, 12.58, 11.05, 14.28, 12.23, 11.08, 11.47, 8.72, 10.95, 11.93, 17.56+, 10.73, 13.39, 14.02, 11.08, 11.46, 11.82, 13.74, 14.24, 17.42, 12.45, 13.20, 11.26, 11.77, 11.46, 26.30, 10.81, 11.84, 11.45, 14.25, 13.09, 13.79, 11.65, 13.28, 13.32, 14.60, 11.90, 14.15, 14.41, 11.35, 13.19, 19.12, 12.26, 15.13, 13.66, 12.38, 8.81, 11.79, 15.43, 12.08, 11.98, 12.80, 12.28, 9.71, 14.91, 13.98, 13.14, 13.43, 12.02, 12.25, 11.77, 11.84, 15.29, 15.70, 11.77, 11.41, 14.34, 11.39, 11.30, 20.86, 13.99, 15.06, 13.51, 12.49, 13.93, 15.24, 13.05, 13.38, 12.53, 13.60, 12.52, 12.11, 10.07, 10.63, 12.52, 15.18, 11.93, 13.00, 12.92, 12.33, 15.27, 12.48, 11.64, 10.11, 15.55, 13.14, 11.00, 13.81, 11.32, 11.49, 13.23, 13.23, 14.63, 11.79, 12.36, 14.90, 11.05, 13.74, 14.26, 19.16, 14.38, 13.05, 16.33, 14.82, 15.04, 16.00, 12.62, 13.26, 11.14, 13.15, 11.48, 12.94, 13.10, 12.15, 13.45, 12.03, 13.80, 13.87, 14.17, 12.04, 10.43, 14.37, 11.67, 16.88, 13.79, 14.41, 12.60, 12.43, 15.69, 11.75, 14.72, 12.95, 16.84, 14.23, 12.39, 13.91, 18.01, 13.30, 15.21, 11.94, 12.58, 16.04, 13.26, 13.67, 13.31



Statistics:


Spoiler



number of times: 7741/7760
best time: 7.91
worst time: 1:16.53

current avg5: 13.41 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 10.70 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: 13.79 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 11.36 (σ = 0.83)

current avg50: 13.67 (σ = 1.32)
best avg50: 12.46 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 13.29 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 12.70 (σ = 1.47)

current avg500: 13.34 (σ = 1.59)
best avg500: 13.28 (σ = 1.59)

current avg1000: 13.46 (σ = 1.58)
best avg1000: 13.41 (σ = 1.60)

current avg5000: 13.67 (σ = 1.60)
best avg5000: 13.67 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 13.71 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 14.04



I'm actually 232 solves behind (not counting today), but I plan to make up for it in the next two days.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 26, 2012)

JyH said:


> Wow, congratulations! That is a huge achievement. :tu Post your stats as soon as you can!
> 
> Start date: February 23, 2012 - Deadline: March 24, 2012
> 
> ...


 
Progress?


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm only ~25 second average, but I'm going to accept this challenge. It's only 333 and 1/3 solves a day, how hard could it be? <sarcasm>


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 27, 2012)

I was 9,910 solves short of finishing.


----------



## JohnLaurain (Mar 27, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> I was 9,910 solves short of finishing.


 
Challenge accepted lolben


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 30, 2012)

JyH, are you still doing this?


----------



## 5BLD (Mar 31, 2012)

I finished many days ago at about 9200 solves iirc. Results will be posted later.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Mar 31, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I finished many days ago at about 9200 solves iirc. Results will be posted later.


 
Alright!  Looking forward to it.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yea no. I have yet to hit 3,000. I might only make it that far.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Apr 2, 2012)

I think I have to stop


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Yea no. I have yet to hit 3,000. I might only make it that far.


 


Fire Cuber said:


> I think I have to stop


 
COme on guys, don't give up, I did 13,350 in a month, you can at least do 5,000


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 2, 2012)

I had to quit. My browser crashed and I lost all my times. I tried to recover them but there was no success. Guess who switched to Chrome


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 2, 2012)

How many did you lose? 
I lost 600 on an army camp with my school. I accidentally reset iitimer. Either start over or press on. Missing solves early on isn't too bad. Missing 600 with 3 days left was terrible for me. Plus I was on the army camp so only had time at night...


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> I had to quit. My browser crashed and I lost all my times. I tried to recover them but there was no success. Guess who switched to Chrome


 


5BLD said:


> How many did you lose?
> I lost 600 on an army camp with my school. I accidentally reset iitimer. Either start over or press on. Missing solves early on isn't too bad. Missing 600 with 3 days left was terrible for me. Plus I was on the army camp so only had time at night...


 
It doesn't really matter if you have the solve times to prove it, we just care that you actually did them. I would still count them if I were you Cheese11, if you did them then we trust you. There are no awards for doing this, it is just a fun personal challenge.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 2, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> COme on guys, don't give up, I did 13,350 in a month, you can at least do 5,000


 

Did you ever post stats?


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 2, 2012)

tozies24 said:


> Did you ever post stats?


 
I did most of the solves on my phone not with my computer so I would have to type up 7,500 solve times or so. Not worth my time at all. I can tell you that my average went down by about 2.5 seconds in a month which is pretty crazy IMO


----------



## JohnLaurain (Apr 2, 2012)

Welp, already a day behind on solving, I've gotta do my 300 today


----------



## drewsopchak (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm doing this at the end of school. So psyched. Hope to get sub 10 by the end.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 3, 2012)

Challenge accepted.

I'm going to try and have this done before Star Wars Day (May 4th). I didn't actually expect it to be May 4th then, it just kind of... happened.

I'll come back and edit this post later today once I've reached my goal, then I'll keep going until I say, "screw it, that's enough for today", and edit it again. Sound good? EXCELLENT.

Let's do this. *opens excel and official scrambler*


----------



## cannon4747 (Apr 3, 2012)

holy crap. i wanna take it this month now. time to start.


----------



## Speedmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

@jskyler91
2.5 seconds? what is your average now?


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 3, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> @jskyler91
> 2.5 seconds? what is your average now?


 
Lol, 2-2.5 seconds or so ya, and that is a hard question to answer right now... In the past month I have learned R-OLL, 2-side PLL, about 30new f2l algs from quite a few angles, changed my fingering of many of said f2ls, incorporated thumbs into my solves and changed the order of my looking ahead as well as learned a few different OLL s for OLLCP. If i did an average right now it would probably be like 13 or 14 because of this, but I was pushing mid 11 seconds averages on a good day; getting pretty comfortable with sub 13 and sub 12 about 2/5ths of the time. Again, now i would be much worse. 

The 10,000 solves thing helped soo much in so many areas though because I really was strict about my method for solving: it gave me extreme familiarity with my method, increased tps, increased lookahead ability (especially from cross to f2l), complete mastery of the algs I knew at the time, and most importantly confidence that I could solve the cube well. I just realized how easy solving this thing was and it made me feel so much more relaxed as I solved which resulted in better times. I REALLY RECOMMEND YOU DO IT, BUTTTT I would say you should DO IT AFTER YOU HAVE DECIDED UPON THE ALGS, FINGERINGS AND F2L CASES YOU ARE GOING TO DO, BECAUSE THIS IS A PERFECT WAY TO MASTER THEM. I actually might do it again in a bit once I re-solidify my method and algs.


----------



## Speedmaster (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok thx, i will do it, after i have finished learning my new olls and plls, i have learned full fridrich one time, bit i hate some of the plls and olls i use, maybe i will learn different olls for different angles and before im starting with the 10 000 cube marathon, i will watch your video about 2 side pll recognition, because i can`t solve the LL under 5s although im averaging about 13-14 s..., especally my pll recognition is very bad...
What is R-Oll? And do you think the OLLCPs which are avoiding the diagonal corner swaps would be good to know? 57 algs and you will never have a diagonal corner swap


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 3, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> Ok thx, i will do it, after i have finished learning my new olls and plls, i have learned full fridrich one time, bit i hate some of the plls and olls i use, maybe i will learn different olls for different angles and before im starting with the 10 000 cube marathon, i will watch your video about 2 side pll recognition, because i can`t solve the LL under 5s although im averaging about 13-14 s..., especally my pll recognition is very bad...
> What is R-Oll? And do you think the OLLCPs which are avoiding the diagonal corner swaps would be good to know? 57 algs and you will never have a diagonal corner swap


 
First of all, you should really try and make sure you get good OLLs/PLLs, so make sure to check out Breandans vids: OLL- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqCm...DvjVQa1PpcFPG-1wc7AjBRFIFvSUdzjskJKIG0hi_WcQ= PLL- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWyj...DvjVQa1PpcFPG-1wc7AjBRM-8OzmlwLKJn6XeZ1Zfvl4= He has some great vids, although he often regips unnecessarily in OLL IMO. As to the multiple angles things, I say completely, I am actually finishing up my last few OLL's which I don't have a U2 angle alg for and I can't wait to be done with it. Doing this will really help in the long run for speed because if you can get them all the same relatively then you can just always do a U or something for OLL which will make things faster. R-OLL is a bit tricky to explain, but it is basically just OLLCP without the CP, so you predict your CP while doing OLL. It is just another step along eliminating the pause between OLL and PLL. As to the OLLCP stuff I would say it might be an interesting idea, although you would be hard spent to find 57 algorithms that are FAST and have different effects on the corners. For a lot of the cases though something like a FRUR'U'F' and then the next case can work pretty well. I don't do this, but you could if you wanted. I would say it definitely doesn't hurt to not have ENVY, but then if you have to do a U2 and then the alg when you already know one algs from one angle then it seems like a waste. I think it is just better to know an ENVY is coming and prepare, hence why i want to master R-OLL+ 2 side PLL recog, together they make recognizing PLL a snap. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 4, 2012)

5BLD said:


> How many did you lose?
> I lost 600 on an army camp with my school. I accidentally reset iitimer. Either start over or press on. Missing solves early on isn't too bad. Missing 600 with 3 days left was terrible for me. Plus I was on the army camp so only had time at night...


 
I lost 6000...


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm going from April 1 to May 1 I guess.... trying to time every solve but my right wrist is going to start hurting pretty quickly from starting/stopping my watch so much. I'm just going to put it on excel and transfer what I can since I physically write down my times.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 4, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> trying to time every solve but my right wrist is going to start hurting pretty quickly from starting/stopping my watch so much.


Wait, why can't you use something like CCT or Prisma? Do you not cube near your computer?


----------



## Speedmaster (Apr 4, 2012)

@jskyler91
i spent two hours two make an oll-sheet with breandan`s olls, i love them  the problem is,that i don`t know, where i can find the algs for his plls and some of them like the N perm are excecuted so fast in his video, that i cannot see what he is doing...
do you also use some extra plls, to avoid U2s?


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 4, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> @jskyler91
> i spent two hours two make an oll-sheet with breandan`s olls, i love them  the problem is,that i don`t know, where i can find the algs for his plls and some of them like the N perm are excecuted so fast in his video, that i cannot see what he is doing...
> do you also use some extra plls, to avoid U2s?


 
He lists his algs at the top of the screen are u watching his updated pll vid? Also I do most of my algs from at least two angles, and the u/a perms from all eight angles.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 4, 2012)

I might make it to 3,000 but I cant finish in less than 6 days. IPC class is just handing out projects like nothing.


----------



## Speedmaster (Apr 4, 2012)

i watched the updated video, but i cannot see the algs?


----------



## Godmil (Apr 4, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> i watched the updated video, but i cannot see the algs?



His algs appear as popups over the video... though I guess they can't be seen if you're using a phone or something.


----------



## Speedmaster (Apr 4, 2012)

yes that could be the problem thx


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Apr 4, 2012)

Speedmaster said:


> i watched the updated video, but i cannot see the algs?


 
I'll just type the algs out, cause I'm feeling kind :3

Uccw: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 | R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R | R2' U' S' U2 S U' R2
Ucw: R2' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' | R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 (he actually does it as R2')
Acw: (x) R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 | (x') R2 D2 R' U' R D2 R' U R'
Accw: (x) R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R | (x') R U' R z' R2' U' L U R2' (x y) R2
Z: U M' U' M2' U' M2' U' M' U2' M2'
H: M2' U' M2' U2' M2' U' M2'
E: (x') R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'
T: R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' | L' U' L U L F' L2' U L U L' U' L F
V: R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F | L' U L' U' y' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
F: R' U' R U' R' U R U R2' F' R U R U' R' F U R | R' U2 R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R U' F
Rb: R' U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'
Ra: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U'
J: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' | (z) U R2 U' R' U R2 D' R U' R' D
L: U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R (he does ... U2 R r) | (z) R' U' R D' R2' U R' U' R2 U D
Y: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
Gb: R' d' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2' | F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2'
Ga: R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R
Gd: R U R' y' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2 | f R f' R2 u' R U' R' U R' u R2
Gc: R2' u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' | R2' F2 R U2 R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F R2
Na: (z) D R' U R2 D' R D U' R' U R2 D' R U' R | (z) U R' D R2' U' R D' U R' D R2' U' R D'
Nb: (z) U' R D' R2 U R' D U' R D' R2' U R' D

 btw I think we're going offtopic. Heh.


----------



## gavnasty (Apr 8, 2012)

What timers are people using for this?


----------



## JyH (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't been on Speedsolving in a while... Basically I wasn't home for the last day of my marathon, so I didn't complete it. I was at about 9,400 solves. I'll post the statistics eventually.


----------



## Cubetastic (May 6, 2012)

Not really sure if I can jump in now, but even if I didn't make it in time for the competition I'm going to do my own 10,000 solve marathon


----------



## 5BLD (May 10, 2012)

Sorry to all who were following. I didn't know that you were until someone asked me at my last comp what happened. What happened was I completely lost track of my times. I had done about 9500, the average being just below 10 iirc.

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Friday 8th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *2*
DAYS TO GO: *29*
SOLVES LEFT: *9329*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *321.69*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49



*STATS*
number of times: *671/671*
best time: *7.31*
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 8.23 (σ = 0.43)*
best avg12: *8.77 (σ = 0.54)*
best avg25: *8.94 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg50: *9.04 (σ = 0.59)*
best avg100: *9.10 (σ = 0.64)*
best avg500: *9.23 (σ = 0.65)*

session avg:* 9.28 (σ = 0.65)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30


----------



## 5BLD (May 11, 2012)

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Friday 8th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *3*
DAYS TO GO: *28*
SOLVES LEFT: *8946*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *319.5*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70



*STATS*
number of times: *1054/1054*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: *6.86/B]**
worst time: 13.41

best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.54)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000:  9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29


*


----------



## 5BLD (May 13, 2012)

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Friday 8th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *4*
DAYS TO GO: *27*
SOLVES LEFT: *8630*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *319.6*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83



*STATS*
number of times: *1370/1370*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: *6.50/B]**
worst time: 13.41

best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.54)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)
best avg1000:  9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1370/1370
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.33 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.28 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.22 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.64)
best avg1000: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.26


*


----------



## 5BLD (May 13, 2012)

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me






START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Friday 8th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *5*
DAYS TO GO: *26*
SOLVES LEFT: *8209*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *315.73*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86



*STATS*
number of times: *1791/1791*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 8.23 (σ = 0.43)*
best avg12: *8.48 (σ = 0.54)*
best avg25: *8.63 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg50: *8.87 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.97 (σ = 0.64)*
best avg500: *9.18 (σ = 0.69)*
best avg1000: * 9.21 (σ = 0.67)*

session avg:* 9.25 (σ = 0.66)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1370/1370
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.33 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.28 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.22 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.64)
best avg1000: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.26

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38,%


----------



## 5BLD (May 15, 2012)

Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2287/2287
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.05 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.18 (σ = 0.32)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.27 (σ = 0.41)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.66)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.31 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.67)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.27


----------



## 5BLD (May 17, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *AGH!* I deleted around 300 solves today by accident.

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Friday 8th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *9*
DAYS TO GO: *22*
SOLVES LEFT: *7188*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *326.72*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02



*STATS*
number of times: *1791/1791*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)*
best avg12: *8.48 (σ = 0.54)*
best avg25: *8.63 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg50: *8.87 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.97 (σ = 0.64)*
best avg500: *9.18 (σ = 0.69)*
best avg1000: * 9.21 (σ = 0.67)*

session avg:* session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1370/1370
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.33 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.28 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.22 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.64)
best avg1000: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.26

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38,%


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 4.89, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2813/2813
best time: 4.89
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.58)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2812/2812
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.27 (σ = 0.57)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27


----------



## 5BLD (May 18, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *Switched cube! To an old guhong*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Friday 8th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *10*
DAYS TO GO: *21*
SOLVES LEFT: *6793*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *323.48*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22



*STATS*
number of times: *3207/3207*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)*
best avg12: *8.48 (σ = 0.54)*
best avg25: *8.63 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg50: *8.87 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.97 (σ = 0.64)*
best avg500: *9.18 (σ = 0.69)*
best avg1000: * 9.21 (σ = 0.67)*

* session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1370/1370
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.33 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.28 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.22 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.64)
best avg1000: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.26

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38,%


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 4.89, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2813/2813
best time: 4.89
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.58)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2812/2812
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.27 (σ = 0.57)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27





Spoiler



Scramble type: Scramble length: Session: Help!
scramble: D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 B R U2 R F L B2 get last scramble
show timer options
9.22
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 281/281
best time: 6.94
worst time: 11.77

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.41 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.82 (σ = 0.48)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 9.07 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 9.22





qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


----------



## 5BLD (May 19, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *The new old guhong is stiff but i'm somehow easily being sub9 with it!*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me






START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *12*
DAYS TO GO: *19*
SOLVES LEFT: *6384*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *336*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95



*STATS*
number of times: *3616/3616*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)*
best avg12: *8.36 (σ = 0.60)*
best avg25: *8.61 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.75 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: *9.00 (σ = 0.59)*
best avg1000: * 9.15 (σ = 0.57)*

* session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1370/1370
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.33 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.28 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.22 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.64)
best avg1000: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.26

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38,%


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 4.89, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2813/2813
best time: 4.89
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.58)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2812/2812
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.27 (σ = 0.57)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27





Spoiler



Scramble type: Scramble length: Session: Help!
scramble: D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 B R U2 R F L B2 get last scramble
show timer options
9.22
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 281/281
best time: 6.94
worst time: 11.77

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.41 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.82 (σ = 0.48)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 9.07 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 9.22





qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing this in the summer, and does anyone know anywhere you can import times simular to qq, but is different? I tried importing a few random times into qq, and it isn't working for me.


----------



## Riley (May 20, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I'm thinking of doing this in the summer, and does anyone know anywhere you can import times simular to qq, but is different? I tried importing a few random times into qq, and it isn't working for me.



http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/qqtimport.htm

Anyway, I started attempting this again, and I've done 1,090 cubes in 5 days. My results are all updated here: http://woobikscubes.webs.com/apps/blog/ My individual times are on a word doc on my comp that I'll upload somewhere when I'm done. I'm trying to get 77 sub 10's, and beat the sub 12.5 (maybe sub 12) barrier by the end of this.


----------



## 5BLD (May 20, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *9.01 avg1000... I can see it comin... =)

Also, I'm making so much better progress, both number of solves wise and quality of solves wise.*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *13*
DAYS TO GO: *18*
SOLVES LEFT: *5592*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *310.67*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69



*STATS*
number of times: *4408/4408*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.94 (σ = 0.28)*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.61 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.75 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: * 8.96 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg1000: * 9.01 (σ = 0.59)
*

* session avg: 9.19 (σ = 0.63)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1370/1370
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.33 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.28 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.22 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.64)
best avg1000: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.26

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38,%


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 4.89, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2813/28
best time: 4.89
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.58)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2812/2812
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.27 (σ = 0.57)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27





Spoiler



Scramble type: Scramble length: Session: Help!
scramble: D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 B R U2 R F L B2 get last scramble
show timer options
9.22
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 281/281
best time: 6.94
worst time: 11.77

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.41 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.82 (σ = 0.48)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 9.07 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 9.22





qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21


----------



## 5BLD (May 21, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *9.01 avg1000... I can see it comin... =)

Also, I'm making so much better progress, both number of solves wise and quality of solves wise.*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *14*
DAYS TO GO: *17*
SOLVES LEFT: *5592*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *328.9*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69



*STATS*
number of times: *4408/4408*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.94 (σ = 0.28)*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.61 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.75 (σ = 0.66)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: * 8.96 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg1000: * 9.01 (σ = 0.59)
*

* session avg: 9.19 (σ = 0.63)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49
stats: (hide)
number of times: 671/671
best time: 7.31
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.71 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.51 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)

current avg25: 9.40 (σ = 0.62)
best avg25: 8.94 (σ = 0.56)

current avg50: 9.41 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.47 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.29 (σ = 0.65)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.30

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1054/1054
best time: 6.86
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.23 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.53 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 9.30 (σ = 0.69)
best avg25: 8.92 (σ = 0.60)

current avg50: 9.34 (σ = 0.52)
best avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.59)

current avg100: 9.25 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 9.10 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.32 (σ = 0.66)
best avg500: 9.23 (σ = 0.65)

current avg1000: 9.28 (σ = 0.65)
best avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 9.28 (σ = 0.66)
session mean: 9.29

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1370/1370
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.41 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 8.23 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 9.07 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.33 (σ = 0.69)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.28 (σ = 0.64)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.22 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 9.19 (σ = 0.66)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.64)
best avg1000: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)

session avg: 9.25 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.26

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38,%


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 4.89, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2813/28
best time: 4.89
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.58)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2812/2812
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.29 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.22 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.29 (σ = 0.62)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.27 (σ = 0.57)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.27 (σ = 0.62)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.65)
session mean: 9.27





Spoiler



Scramble type: Scramble length: Session: Help!
scramble: D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 B R U2 R F L B2 get last scramble
show timer options
9.22
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 281/281
best time: 6.94
worst time: 11.77

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.41 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.82 (σ = 0.48)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 9.07 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.54)
session mean: 9.22





qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21


----------



## 5BLD (May 22, 2012)

will incor tomorz` 

9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, (6.43), 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, (10.87), 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80


----------



## 5BLD (May 23, 2012)

9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, (6.70), 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, (11.52), 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97


----------



## 5BLD (May 24, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *9.01 avg1000... I can see it comin... =)

Also, I'm making so much better progress, both number of solves wise and quality of solves wise.*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *16*
DAYS TO GO: *15*
SOLVES LEFT: *5592*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *323.9*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25



*STATS*
number of times: *5141/5141*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.53 (σ = 0.46)*
best avg50: *8.66 (σ = 0.65)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: * 8.96 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg1000: * 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
*

* session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18


----------



## 5BLD (May 25, 2012)

*YES I DID GET DATES MIXED UP ABOVE.*
COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *No improvements for avgs *

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *18*
DAYS TO GO: *13*
SOLVES LEFT: *4533*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *348.7*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99



*STATS*
number of times: *5467/5467*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.53 (σ = 0.46)*
best avg50: *8.66 (σ = 0.65)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: * 8.96 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg1000: * 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
*

* session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.62)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17


----------



## 5BLD (May 26, 2012)

*YES I DID GET DATES MIXED UP ABOVE.*
COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *9.00 avg1000... remnants of my sub9 start are fading as they are being rolled on a big scale.....*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *19*
DAYS TO GO: *12*
SOLVES LEFT: *4168*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *347.3*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97



*STATS*
number of times: *5467/5467*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.53 (σ = 0.46)*
best avg50: *8.66 (σ = 0.65)*
best avg100:*8.82 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg500: * 8.96 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg1000: * 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
*
best avg5000: *9.12 (σ = 0.60)*
* session avg: 9.15(σ = 0.61)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5832/5832
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.07 (σ = 0.47)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.15


----------



## kbh (May 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> best time: 6.50
> worst time: 13.41



shouldn't you change your best time to 6.43


----------



## 5BLD (May 27, 2012)

kbh said:


> shouldn't you change your best time to 6.43


 
Yes. Well spotted.


COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *I GOT THE SUB9 AVG1000!!!!*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *20*
DAYS TO GO: *11*
SOLVES LEFT: *3723*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *338.5*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59



*STATS*
number of times: *5467/5467*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.53 (σ = 0.46)*
best avg50: *8.66 (σ = 0.65)*
best avg100:*8.80 (σ = 0.62)*
best avg500: *8.90 (σ = 0.54)*
best avg1000: *8.93 (σ = 0.53)
*
best avg5000: *9.10 (σ = 0.59)*
* session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.61)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5832/5832
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.07 (σ = 0.47)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.15
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6277/6277
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.67 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.88 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.80 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.83 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 8.80 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.91 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)

current avg1000: 8.94 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 8.93 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.14


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 5BLD (May 28, 2012)

*I forgot to update the number of times above. sorry.
*
COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *8.89 avg1000, next need sub9 avg5000!*

Cubizh kindly graphed the first few solves for me





START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *21*
DAYS TO GO: *10*
SOLVES LEFT: *3467*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *346.7*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21



*STATS*
number of times: *6533/6533*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*
best avg12: *8.32 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg25: *8.53 (σ = 0.46)*
best avg50: *8.64 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg100:*8.73 (σ = 0.54)*
best avg500: *8.86 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg1000: *8.89 (σ = 0.54)
*
best avg5000: *9.08 (σ = 0.59)*
* 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6533/6533
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.02 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.95 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.98 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.64 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.54)

current avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.51)

current avg1000: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 8.89 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.13


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5832/5832
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.07 (σ = 0.47)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.15
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6277/6277
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.67 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.88 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.80 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.83 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 8.80 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.91 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)

current avg1000: 8.94 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 8.93 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.14


----------



## hjt0619 (May 29, 2012)

to 5BLD:
i think maybe you need more thinking and change,instead of practice.your performance is very steady.


----------



## 5BLD (May 29, 2012)

Huh? I did lots of technique work last month. Plus, I AM improving right now. In case you haven't noticed I've gone from sub-10 to sub-9. This marathon is going to bring all I learnt together.

Apologies if i misunderstood your post- some of it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## 5BLD (May 29, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *SUB8 [email protected]@[email protected]£^@&*@*

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *22*
DAYS TO GO: *9*
SOLVES LEFT: *3143*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *349.2*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27



*STATS*
number of times: *6857/6857*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.78 (σ = 0.11))*
best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.23 (σ = 0.68)*
best avg50: *8.35 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg100:* 8.50 (σ = 0.62)*
best avg500: *8.77 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg1000: *8.83 (σ = 0.52)
*
best avg5000: *9.04 (σ = 0.58)*
*9.10 (σ = 0.60)
*

backup


Spoiler



Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6857/6857
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.11





Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6533/6533
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.02 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.95 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.98 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.64 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.54)

current avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.51)

current avg1000: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 8.89 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.13


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5832/5832
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.07 (σ = 0.47)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.15
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6277/6277
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.67 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.88 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.80 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.83 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 8.80 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.91 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)

current avg1000: 8.94 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 8.93 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.14
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 1.61, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 5.27, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6859/6859
best time: 1.61
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.10


 [/spoiler]


----------



## hjt0619 (May 30, 2012)

I know your average has been improving a lot in the marathon time.I just thought your best time in the marathon didn't improved too much.Your average time is getting closer and closer to your best time .Maybe you will reach a bottleneck in several weeks.
BUT you said you did lots of technique work last month,so I am wrong obviously.
I just sub 20 maybe I cannot understand the way you ubers improve.
(And also sorry for my bad English)


----------



## jeff081692 (May 30, 2012)

I think I will empty my prisma timer and start this tomorrow. I want to be color neutral so this could be very good practice.


----------



## 5BLD (May 30, 2012)

Gogogo good luck. Remember, don't even leave one solve behind and do lots extra where possible, in case something comes up so you can't have 2 and a bit hours of free time.


----------



## jeff081692 (May 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Gogogo good luck. Remember, don't even leave one solve behind and do lots extra where possible, in case something comes up so you can't have 2 and a bit hours of free time.


 
Yea I definitely plan on doing extra solves when possible thanks.


----------



## Skullush (May 30, 2012)

I'm gonna try and do this in July. Cause I leave for US Nats on August 1st.


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2012)

hjt0619 said:


> I just thought your best time in the marathon didn't improved too much.Your average time is getting closer and closer to your best time .Maybe you will reach a bottleneck in several weeks.


Only average matters, single is just luck. I've had a lucky 5.xx and I don't think I will beat it easily even if I somehow improved by 2 seconds (to sub10 avg100)


----------



## jeff081692 (May 31, 2012)

Got some very good solves without a blue or green cross. Gives me a little hope.

START: 5/31/12
FINISH: 7/1/12
DAYS GONE: 1
DAYS TO GO: 30
SOLVES DONE: 350
SOLVES LEFT: 9650
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 321.66

best time: 11.71
worst time: 22.09

best avg5: 14.88
best avg12: 15.66
best avg100: 16.88
session avg: 17.06


----------



## Genesis (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't get this, do we use the scramble on the timer or what(And, can we start anytime we want or must we start at the start of the month?)


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 1, 2012)

Genesis said:


> I don't get this, do we use the scramble on the timer or what(And, can we start anytime we want or must we start at the start of the month?)


 
I think they have scrambles but it's easier for me just to use the scrambles on the timer. And the first page says you can start whenever you want.


----------



## Genesis (Jun 1, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> I think they have scrambles but it's easier for me just to use the scrambles on the timer. And the first page says you can start whenever you want.


I mis-understood that part...
Thanks a lot!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 1, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *SUBWR AVG5*

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *25*
DAYS TO GO: *6*
SOLVES LEFT: *2162*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *360.3*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16



*STATS*
number of times: *7838/7838*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.48 (σ = 0.68)*
7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93
best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.23 (σ = 0.68)*
best avg50: *8.35 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg100:* 8.50 (σ = 0.62)*
best avg500: *8.70 (σ = 0.52)*
best avg1000: *8.75 (σ = 0.52)*
best avg5000: *8.95 (σ = 0.56)*


session avg *9.06 (σ = 0.60)
*

backup


Spoiler



Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6857/6857
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.11





Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6533/6533
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.02 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.95 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.98 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.64 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.54)

current avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.51)

current avg1000: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 8.89 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.13


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5832/5832
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.07 (σ = 0.47)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.15
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6277/6277
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.67 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.88 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.80 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.83 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 8.80 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.91 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)

current avg1000: 8.94 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 8.93 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.14
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 1.61, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 5.27, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6859/6859
best time: 1.61
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.10
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16
stats: (hide)
number of times: 7838/7838
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.91 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.68 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.72 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.81 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.78 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.80 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.70 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 8.78 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.75 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 8.95 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5000: 8.95 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.06


 [/spoiler]


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 2, 2012)

START: 5/31/12
FINISH: 7/1/12
DAYS GONE: 3
DAYS TO GO: 28
SOLVES DONE: 1050
SOLVES LEFT: 8950
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 319.64

best time: 11.71
worst time: 22.09

best avg5: 14.20 
best avg12: 15.11 
best avg100: 16.45 
session avg: 17.00


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 2, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *SUBWR AVG5*

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *26*
DAYS TO GO: *5*
SOLVES LEFT: *1818*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *363.6*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83



*STATS*
number of times: *8182/8182*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.48 (σ = 0.68)*
7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93
best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.23 (σ = 0.68)*
best avg50: *8.35 (σ = 0.61)*
best avg100:* 8.50 (σ = 0.62)*
best avg500: *8.70 (σ = 0.52)*
best avg1000: *8.75 (σ = 0.52)*
best avg5000: *8.91 (σ = 0.55)*


session avg *9.04 (σ = 0.60)
*

backup


Spoiler



Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6857/6857
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.11





Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6533/6533
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.02 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.95 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.98 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.64 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.54)

current avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.51)

current avg1000: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 8.89 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.13


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5832/5832
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.07 (σ = 0.47)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.57) 
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.15
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6277/6277
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.67 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.88 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.80 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.83 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 8.80 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.91 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)

current avg1000: 8.94 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 8.93 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.14
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 1.61, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 5.27, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6859/6859
best time: 1.61
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.10
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16
stats: (hide)
number of times: 7838/7838
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.91 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.68 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.72 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.81 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.78 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.80 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.70 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 8.78 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.75 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 8.95 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5000: 8.95 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.06





Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 8182/8182
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.74 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.79 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.85 (σ = 0.61)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.78 (σ = 0.59)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.81 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.70 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 8.78 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 8.75 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 8.91 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5000: 8.91 (σ = 0.55)

session avg: 9.04 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.05


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 3, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *SUBWR AVG5*

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *27*
DAYS TO GO: *4*
SOLVES LEFT: *1328*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *332*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80



*STATS*
number of times: *number of times: 8672/86722*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 6.13
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.48 (σ = 0.68)*
7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93
best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.15 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.34 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg100:*8.41 (σ = 0.57)*
best avg500: *8.63 (σ = 0.60)*
best avg1000: *8.70 (σ = 0.57)*
best avg5000: *8.88 (σ = 0.56)*


session avg *9.02 (σ = 0.60)
*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80
stats: (hide)
number of times: 8672/8672
best time: 6.13
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.54 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.35 (σ = 0.64)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.49 (σ = 0.57)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.59 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.63 (σ = 0.58)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.63 (σ = 0.60)
best avg500: 8.63 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.70 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 8.70 (σ = 0.57)

current avg5000: 8.88 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5000: 8.88 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 9.02 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.03

Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6857/6857
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.83 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.11





Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6533/6533
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.02 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.95 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.98 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.64 (σ = 0.53)

current avg100: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.54)

current avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.51)

current avg1000: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 8.89 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.08 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.13


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3207/3207
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.31 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.12)

current avg12: 9.08 (σ = 0.54)
best avg12: 8.48 (σ = 0.46)

current avg25: 9.12 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.63 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 9.12 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.87 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.16 (σ = 0.63)
best avg100: 8.97 (σ = 0.64)

current avg500: 9.26 (σ = 0.56)
best avg500: 9.18 (σ = 0.69)

current avg1000: 9.26 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 9.21 (σ = 0.67)

session avg: 9.26 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.27


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3616/3616
best time: 6.50
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.26 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 8.13 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.69)
best avg12: 8.36 (σ = 0.60)

current avg25: 9.15 (σ = 0.63)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.51)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 9.00 (σ = 0.59)

current avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.58)
best avg1000: 9.15 (σ = 0.57)

session avg: 9.23 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.23


qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69
stats: (hide)
number of times: 4067/4067
best time: 6.47
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 7.94 (σ = 0.28)

current avg12: 8.99 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.19 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.61 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.18 (σ = 0.60)
best avg50: 8.75 (σ = 0.66)

current avg100: 9.13 (σ = 0.66)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.64)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)
best avg1000: 9.03 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.20 (σ = 0.63)
session mean: 9.21

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5141/5141
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.24 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 9.37 (σ = 0.63)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg50: 8.95 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.02 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.55)

current avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5000: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)

session avg: 9.17 (σ = 0.62)
session mean: 9.18

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5467/5467
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.72 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.92 (σ = 0.39)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.09 (σ = 0.42)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 9.08 (σ = 0.49)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 9.06 (σ = 0.55)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 9.04 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.61)

current avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 9.01 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5000: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)

session avg: 9.16 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.17

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97
stats: (hide)
number of times: 5832/5832
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.96 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.96 (σ = 0.48)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 9.07 (σ = 0.47)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.97 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.98 (σ = 0.54)
best avg100: 8.82 (σ = 0.53)

current avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.96 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 9.00 (σ = 0.54)

current avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5000: 9.12 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 9.15 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.15
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6277/6277
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.67 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.76 (σ = 0.65)
best avg12: 8.32 (σ = 0.51)

current avg25: 8.88 (σ = 0.52)
best avg25: 8.53 (σ = 0.46)

current avg50: 8.80 (σ = 0.56)
best avg50: 8.66 (σ = 0.65)

current avg100: 8.83 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 8.80 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.91 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.90 (σ = 0.54)

current avg1000: 8.94 (σ = 0.53)
best avg1000: 8.93 (σ = 0.53)

current avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5000: 9.10 (σ = 0.59)

session avg: 9.13 (σ = 0.61)
session mean: 9.14
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 1.61, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 5.27, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27
stats: (hide)
number of times: 6859/6859
best time: 1.61
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 9.07 (σ = 0.17)
best avg5: 7.78 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 8.69 (σ = 0.42)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.67 (σ = 0.38)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.77 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.73 (σ = 0.48)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.53)

current avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5000: 9.04 (σ = 0.58)

session avg: 9.10 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.10
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16
stats: (hide)
number of times: 7838/7838
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.91 (σ = 0.18)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.68 (σ = 0.53)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.72 (σ = 0.48)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.81 (σ = 0.45)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.78 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.80 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.70 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 8.78 (σ = 0.52)
best avg1000: 8.75 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 8.95 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5000: 8.95 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 9.06 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.06





Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83
stats: (hide)
number of times: 8182/8182
best time: 6.43
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.74 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.79 (σ = 0.62)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.85 (σ = 0.61)
best avg25: 8.23 (σ = 0.68)

current avg50: 8.78 (σ = 0.59)
best avg50: 8.35 (σ = 0.61)

current avg100: 8.81 (σ = 0.61)
best avg100: 8.50 (σ = 0.62)

current avg500: 8.77 (σ = 0.54)
best avg500: 8.70 (σ = 0.52)

current avg1000: 8.78 (σ = 0.54)
best avg1000: 8.75 (σ = 0.52)

current avg5000: 8.91 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5000: 8.91 (σ = 0.55)

session avg: 9.04 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.05


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 4, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *SUBWR AVG5*

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *28*
DAYS TO GO: *3*
SOLVES LEFT: *937*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *312.3*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92



*STATS*
number of times: *number of times: 8672/86722*

*Green=NEW improvements*
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.48 (σ = 0.68)*
7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93
best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.15 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.34 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg100:*8.41 (σ = 0.57)*
best avg500: *8.62 (σ = 0.60)*
best avg1000: *8.69 (σ = 0.59)*
best avg5000: *8.86 (σ = 0.56)*


session avg *9.01 (σ = 0.60)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92
stats: (hide)
number of times: 9063/9063
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.92 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.75 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.80 (σ = 0.55)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.83 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.87 (σ = 0.56)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.74 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 8.62 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.71 (σ = 0.60)
best avg1000: 8.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5000: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5000: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 9.01 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.02


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 5, 2012)

START: 5/31/12
FINISH: 7/1/12
DAYS GONE: 5
DAYS TO GO: 26
SOLVES DONE: 1730
SOLVES LEFT: 8270
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 318.07

best time: 11.71
worst time: 22.09

best avg5: 13.79 
best avg12:  14.60 
best avg100:  15.82 
session avg:  16.95


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *Gosh, 2 days left. I'm gonna be the second person to complete this challenge *

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *29*
DAYS TO GO: *2*
SOLVES LEFT: *589*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *294.5*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92, 9.98, 8.91, 10.27, 9.07, 10.05, 9.56, 8.24, 9.88, 8.81, 9.48, 8.73, 10.77, 9.22, 8.91, 9.04, 9.03, 8.99, 9.63, 8.87, 6.85, 9.67, 10.34, 9.69, 9.66, 8.48, 10.08, 8.49, 9.08, 8.75, 7.69, 8.90, 9.07, 9.53, 9.53, 9.32, 8.31, 8.23, 9.77, 8.91, 9.81, 9.09, 8.91, 8.81, 8.53, 10.02, 8.18, 8.41, 9.16, 8.75, 7.97, 9.04, 8.86, 7.58, 7.92, 9.13, 8.02, 9.28, 9.41, 8.96, 8.29, 8.70, 8.55, 8.30, 9.84, 8.34, 9.43, 8.44, 8.58, 11.02, 7.88, 8.10, 9.05, 9.26, 9.29, 9.62, 8.01, 10.00, 7.39, 9.48, 7.76, 7.73, 9.79, 9.01, 7.95, 9.80, 9.18, 9.09, 8.58, 8.51, 9.73, 8.88, 8.61, 9.02, 9.39, 8.09, 9.25, 9.00, 9.63, 8.54, 7.99, 8.50, 8.34, 8.62, 9.33, 8.64, 8.64, 7.94, 8.46, 9.24, 8.85, 10.05, 8.69, 8.83, 9.24, 9.61, 6.90, 9.34, 9.77, 9.31, 8.92, 8.56, 7.47, 9.23, 7.59, 8.81, 7.18, 8.63, 7.78, 8.86, 10.09, 8.99, 8.65, 8.41, 9.27, 9.48, 8.20, 9.95, 8.74, 8.79, 8.28, 8.77, 9.55, 7.85, 9.48, 8.17, 8.64, 10.00, 7.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.91, 10.14, 8.13, 7.98, 8.57, 9.35, 9.42, 9.96, 8.87, 9.48, 8.60, 8.32, 8.92, 8.33, 8.21, 9.71, 8.39, 9.42, 7.58, 8.31, 8.44, 8.74, 8.74, 9.74, 7.72, 10.17, 8.43, 8.09, 9.60, 8.16, 8.82, 9.36, 8.95, 9.24, 8.01, 7.07, 8.69, 9.60, 8.13, 9.05, 9.63, 9.64, 8.29, 7.62, 8.85, 8.68, 8.38, 8.06, 8.00, 8.66, 8.35, 8.15, 9.06, 8.79, 10.17, 10.18, 9.51, 8.06, 7.80, 9.67, 8.48, 10.10, 7.71, 8.47, 8.78, 9.29, 9.88, 8.43, 9.15, 9.29, 9.56, 9.12, 9.06, 8.74, 9.82, 7.53, 8.60, 7.89, 10.35, 8.32, 7.99, 12.17, 9.39, 8.71, 8.31, 10.63, 8.88, 7.61, 7.74, 7.19, 8.74, 8.78, 9.08, 8.77, 8.30, 9.27, 9.45, 8.39, 8.35, 8.90, 7.83, 9.71, 8.51, 9.13, 8.47, 8.86, 8.85, 8.99, 9.67, 8.80, 9.55, 7.16, 8.50, 9.09, 8.41, 9.11, 8.44, 10.49, 7.78, 9.75, 8.85, 8.62, 8.85, 9.13, 9.11, 9.50, 10.52, 8.33, 9.19, 8.47, 8.44, 10.29, 7.75, 7.83, 8.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.92, 7.65, 10.01, 8.96, 10.04, 9.57, 8.71, 7.61, 8.44, 8.44, 10.32, 9.14, 9.35, 8.19, 10.62, 7.94, 7.90, 8.97, 8.99, 9.34, 8.76, 8.83, 8.31, 9.11, 8.03, 9.72, 8.88, 9.33, 9.08, 7.52, 8.90, 9.78, 7.06, 8.43, 9.05, 8.92, 7.97, 8.37, 9.24, 8.53, 8.38, 11.04, 9.53, 9.34, 9.79, 9.35, 9.53, 8.63, 8.68, 8.68, 7.98, 9.27, 8.67, 8.34, 9.25, 8.46, 8.48, 8.82, 9.22, 7.80, 9.30



*STATS*
number of times: *number of times: 9411/9411*

*Green=NEW improvements*
*best time: 5.87*
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.48 (σ = 0.68)*
7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93
best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.15 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.34 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg100:*8.41 (σ = 0.57)*
best avg500: *8.62 (σ = 0.60)*
best avg1000: *8.69 (σ = 0.59)*
best avg5000: *8.85 (σ = 0.55)*


session avg *9.00 (σ = 0.60)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92
stats: (hide)
number of times: 9063/9063
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.92 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.75 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.80 (σ = 0.55)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.83 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.87 (σ = 0.56)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.74 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 8.62 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.71 (σ = 0.60)
best avg1000: 8.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5000: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5000: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 9.01 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.02

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92, 9.98, 8.91, 10.27, 9.07, 10.05, 9.56, 8.24, 9.88, 8.81, 9.48, 8.73, 10.77, 9.22, 8.91, 9.04, 9.03, 8.99, 9.63, 8.87, 6.85, 9.67, 10.34, 9.69, 9.66, 8.48, 10.08, 8.49, 9.08, 8.75, 7.69, 8.90, 9.07, 9.53, 9.53, 9.32, 8.31, 8.23, 9.77, 8.91, 9.81, 9.09, 8.91, 8.81, 8.53, 10.02, 8.18, 8.41, 9.16, 8.75, 7.97, 9.04, 8.86, 7.58, 7.92, 9.13, 8.02, 9.28, 9.41, 8.96, 8.29, 8.70, 8.55, 8.30, 9.84, 8.34, 9.43, 8.44, 8.58, 11.02, 7.88, 8.10, 9.05, 9.26, 9.29, 9.62, 8.01, 10.00, 7.39, 9.48, 7.76, 7.73, 9.79, 9.01, 7.95, 9.80, 9.18, 9.09, 8.58, 8.51, 9.73, 8.88, 8.61, 9.02, 9.39, 8.09, 9.25, 9.00, 9.63, 8.54, 7.99, 8.50, 8.34, 8.62, 9.33, 8.64, 8.64, 7.94, 8.46, 9.24, 8.85, 10.05, 8.69, 8.83, 9.24, 9.61, 6.90, 9.34, 9.77, 9.31, 8.92, 8.56, 7.47, 9.23, 7.59, 8.81, 7.18, 8.63, 7.78, 8.86, 10.09, 8.99, 8.65, 8.41, 9.27, 9.48, 8.20, 9.95, 8.74, 8.79, 8.28, 8.77, 9.55, 7.85, 9.48, 8.17, 8.64, 10.00, 7.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.91, 10.14, 8.13, 7.98, 8.57, 9.35, 9.42, 9.96, 8.87, 9.48, 8.60, 8.32, 8.92, 8.33, 8.21, 9.71, 8.39, 9.42, 7.58, 8.31, 8.44, 8.74, 8.74, 9.74, 7.72, 10.17, 8.43, 8.09, 9.60, 8.16, 8.82, 9.36, 8.95, 9.24, 8.01, 7.07, 8.69, 9.60, 8.13, 9.05, 9.63, 9.64, 8.29, 7.62, 8.85, 8.68, 8.38, 8.06, 8.00, 8.66, 8.35, 8.15, 9.06, 8.79, 10.17, 10.18, 9.51, 8.06, 7.80, 9.67, 8.48, 10.10, 7.71, 8.47, 8.78, 9.29, 9.88, 8.43, 9.15, 9.29, 9.56, 9.12, 9.06, 8.74, 9.82, 7.53, 8.60, 7.89, 10.35, 8.32, 7.99, 12.17, 9.39, 8.71, 8.31, 10.63, 8.88, 7.61, 7.74, 7.19, 8.74, 8.78, 9.08, 8.77, 8.30, 9.27, 9.45, 8.39, 8.35, 8.90, 7.83, 9.71, 8.51, 9.13, 8.47, 8.86, 8.85, 8.99, 9.67, 8.80, 9.55, 7.16, 8.50, 9.09, 8.41, 9.11, 8.44, 10.49, 7.78, 9.75, 8.85, 8.62, 8.85, 9.13, 9.11, 9.50, 10.52, 8.33, 9.19, 8.47, 8.44, 10.29, 7.75, 7.83, 8.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.92, 7.65, 10.01, 8.96, 10.04, 9.57, 8.71, 7.61, 8.44, 8.44, 10.32, 9.14, 9.35, 8.19, 10.62, 7.94, 7.90, 8.97, 8.99, 9.34, 8.76, 8.83, 8.31, 9.11, 8.03, 9.72, 8.88, 9.33, 9.08, 7.52, 8.90, 9.78, 7.06, 8.43, 9.05, 8.92, 7.97, 8.37, 9.24, 8.53, 8.38, 11.04, 9.53, 9.34, 9.79, 9.35, 9.53, 8.63, 8.68, 8.68, 7.98, 9.27, 8.67, 8.34, 9.25, 8.46, 8.48, 8.82, 9.22, 7.80, 9.30
stats: (hide)
number of times: 9411/9411
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.84 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.72 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.86 (σ = 0.46)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.84 (σ = 0.50)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.58)
best avg500: 8.62 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.74 (σ = 0.60)
best avg1000: 8.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5000: 8.85 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5000: 8.85 (σ = 0.55)

session avg: 9.00 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.01


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

5BLD said:


> COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *Gosh, 2 days left. I'm gonna be the second person to complete this challenge *
> session avg: 9.00 (σ = 0.60)



Very cool! Gogo sub-9 average of 10,000!!!!!

(If for some reason you don't make it, you've GOTTA roll it!)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha thanks for encouragement! Yarp, I'm planning on rolling it. As long as I stay within one month of when I started it still counts as part of he challenge


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 6, 2012)

I keep losing track of my times for some reason. I'll try to start on the 15th (after school ends) and just edit this post.



Spoiler



Times:



Just wondering if I have like 4 files full of averages is there an easy way to calculate the average of all the times combined in the files without actually putting it in excel or something?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2012)

COMMENTS FOR TODAY: *Session avg 8.99. Now all I have to do is finish this. I am out most of tomorrow in an orchestra, but I've done a few extra solves today and i still have tomorrow evening... until midnight.*

START: *Tuesday 8th May 2012*
FINISH: *Thursday 7th June 2012*
DAYS GONE: *30*
DAYS TO GO: *1*
SOLVES LEFT: *217*
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: *217*

*Time List:*


Spoiler



9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92, 9.98, 8.91, 10.27, 9.07, 10.05, 9.56, 8.24, 9.88, 8.81, 9.48, 8.73, 10.77, 9.22, 8.91, 9.04, 9.03, 8.99, 9.63, 8.87, 6.85, 9.67, 10.34, 9.69, 9.66, 8.48, 10.08, 8.49, 9.08, 8.75, 7.69, 8.90, 9.07, 9.53, 9.53, 9.32, 8.31, 8.23, 9.77, 8.91, 9.81, 9.09, 8.91, 8.81, 8.53, 10.02, 8.18, 8.41, 9.16, 8.75, 7.97, 9.04, 8.86, 7.58, 7.92, 9.13, 8.02, 9.28, 9.41, 8.96, 8.29, 8.70, 8.55, 8.30, 9.84, 8.34, 9.43, 8.44, 8.58, 11.02, 7.88, 8.10, 9.05, 9.26, 9.29, 9.62, 8.01, 10.00, 7.39, 9.48, 7.76, 7.73, 9.79, 9.01, 7.95, 9.80, 9.18, 9.09, 8.58, 8.51, 9.73, 8.88, 8.61, 9.02, 9.39, 8.09, 9.25, 9.00, 9.63, 8.54, 7.99, 8.50, 8.34, 8.62, 9.33, 8.64, 8.64, 7.94, 8.46, 9.24, 8.85, 10.05, 8.69, 8.83, 9.24, 9.61, 6.90, 9.34, 9.77, 9.31, 8.92, 8.56, 7.47, 9.23, 7.59, 8.81, 7.18, 8.63, 7.78, 8.86, 10.09, 8.99, 8.65, 8.41, 9.27, 9.48, 8.20, 9.95, 8.74, 8.79, 8.28, 8.77, 9.55, 7.85, 9.48, 8.17, 8.64, 10.00, 7.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.91, 10.14, 8.13, 7.98, 8.57, 9.35, 9.42, 9.96, 8.87, 9.48, 8.60, 8.32, 8.92, 8.33, 8.21, 9.71, 8.39, 9.42, 7.58, 8.31, 8.44, 8.74, 8.74, 9.74, 7.72, 10.17, 8.43, 8.09, 9.60, 8.16, 8.82, 9.36, 8.95, 9.24, 8.01, 7.07, 8.69, 9.60, 8.13, 9.05, 9.63, 9.64, 8.29, 7.62, 8.85, 8.68, 8.38, 8.06, 8.00, 8.66, 8.35, 8.15, 9.06, 8.79, 10.17, 10.18, 9.51, 8.06, 7.80, 9.67, 8.48, 10.10, 7.71, 8.47, 8.78, 9.29, 9.88, 8.43, 9.15, 9.29, 9.56, 9.12, 9.06, 8.74, 9.82, 7.53, 8.60, 7.89, 10.35, 8.32, 7.99, 12.17, 9.39, 8.71, 8.31, 10.63, 8.88, 7.61, 7.74, 7.19, 8.74, 8.78, 9.08, 8.77, 8.30, 9.27, 9.45, 8.39, 8.35, 8.90, 7.83, 9.71, 8.51, 9.13, 8.47, 8.86, 8.85, 8.99, 9.67, 8.80, 9.55, 7.16, 8.50, 9.09, 8.41, 9.11, 8.44, 10.49, 7.78, 9.75, 8.85, 8.62, 8.85, 9.13, 9.11, 9.50, 10.52, 8.33, 9.19, 8.47, 8.44, 10.29, 7.75, 7.83, 8.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.92, 7.65, 10.01, 8.96, 10.04, 9.57, 8.71, 7.61, 8.44, 8.44, 10.32, 9.14, 9.35, 8.19, 10.62, 7.94, 7.90, 8.97, 8.99, 9.34, 8.76, 8.83, 8.31, 9.11, 8.03, 9.72, 8.88, 9.33, 9.08, 7.52, 8.90, 9.78, 7.06, 8.43, 9.05, 8.92, 7.97, 8.37, 9.24, 8.53, 8.38, 11.04, 9.53, 9.34, 9.79, 9.35, 9.53, 8.63, 8.68, 8.68, 7.98, 9.27, 8.67, 8.34, 9.25, 8.46, 8.48, 8.82, 9.22, 7.80, 9.30, 8.79, 8.81, 7.48, 9.89, 9.04, 7.97, 8.23, 9.05, 8.98, 8.95, 9.31, 9.40, 9.65, 10.07, 8.18, 8.77, 8.76, 9.76, 9.19, 7.71, 8.14, 8.79, 9.20, 7.01, 8.44, 9.20, 8.60, 7.75, 8.74, 8.27, 9.65, 8.50, 8.81, 9.47, 8.50, 8.63, 7.83, 9.07, 9.12, 8.33, 8.86, 7.89, 9.96, 7.25, 9.57, 7.68, 8.50, 9.09, 10.51, 8.95, 8.25, 8.07, 9.22, 7.69, 9.09, 10.61, 8.43, 8.03, 7.32, 9.22, 8.84, 9.20, 7.66, 7.94, 9.07, 8.72, 7.62, 8.04, 9.57, 9.30, 9.25, 8.35, 9.74, 8.11, 9.69, 9.00, 7.49, 9.65, 8.94, 8.94, 8.92, 8.65, 8.36, 10.05, 9.78, 7.01, 8.84, 8.73, 8.39, 8.76, 8.97, 9.69, 9.56, 9.11, 8.70, 9.63, 8.38, 8.45, 8.74, 9.04, 8.69, 7.45, 7.90, 8.69, 8.96, 8.70, 9.72, 9.25, 8.95, 9.11, 8.96, 9.93, 8.47, 8.70, 6.47, 9.60, 7.35, 8.38, 8.86, 8.97, 8.95, 10.22, 8.93, 8.10, 9.23, 8.21, 8.01, 8.23, 11.19, 8.66, 8.38, 8.76, 7.86, 9.09, 8.82, 9.04, 7.75, 9.82, 9.11, 8.64, 9.63, 8.49, 8.80, 9.02, 9.08, 9.74, 9.94, 8.76, 8.27, 8.95, 7.70, 8.82, 9.86, 7.47, 8.65, 8.96, 8.12, 10.42, 9.09, 8.78, 8.02, 9.10, 9.84, 8.91, 8.50, 7.98, 9.45, 8.22, 8.52, 8.97, 8.75, 7.98, 8.66, 7.92, 8.32, 8.72, 8.23, 8.17, 9.10, 8.36, 9.06, 10.12, 8.68, 8.57, 8.85, 7.33, 8.69, 8.15, 9.08, 8.70, 9.55, 9.19, 9.55, 8.63, 8.17, 10.12, 8.89, 9.54, 7.68, 9.44, 8.55, 8.83, 8.90, 9.52, 8.07, 8.63, 9.52, 7.99, 8.16, 7.95, 8.78, 9.11, 9.34, 8.32, 9.27, 8.84, 8.74, 9.28, 9.31, 8.95, 8.26, 8.60, 9.17, 8.83, 8.63, 7.65, 9.28, 9.32, 8.65, 9.56, 9.51, 8.47, 8.83, 9.75, 8.05, 8.38, 8.66, 8.77, 9.20, 8.30, 7.96, 9.00, 9.41, 8.00, 7.66, 8.98, 7.96, 9.09, 9.47, 7.72, 10.11, 8.06, 8.70, 9.24, 9.34, 8.34, 9.68, 8.60, 8.97, 8.19, 9.20, 9.32, 8.64, 8.78, 8.39, 8.23, 7.88, 8.09, 8.27, 8.64, 8.13, 9.32, 9.21, 9.71, 9.07, 9.06, 9.27, 8.03, 8.75, 7.39, 10.31, 8.60, 8.76, 8.89, 8.75, 9.02, 8.15, 8.88, 9.19, 8.98, 8.42, 9.43, 8.17, 7.88, 9.30, 9.86, 6.27, 9.73, 7.21, 9.11, 9.41, 8.73, 7.33, 8.49, 9.13, 8.23, 9.57, 9.31, 8.85, 9.30, 8.76, 8.02, 9.31, 8.58, 9.01, 8.28, 9.64, 8.82, 8.70, 8.37, 9.60, 8.64, 8.84, 7.90, 8.94, 10.85, 8.28, 9.23, 8.85, 8.42, 8.68, 7.49, 8.35, 9.33, 9.03, 9.07, 8.49, 9.82, 9.93, 9.22, 9.87, 7.93, 8.93, 8.12, 8.22, 7.45, 7.99, 7.26, 9.07, 8.81, 9.61, 9.48, 8.67, 8.41, 9.50, 8.79, 8.77, 9.39, 7.65, 8.17, 8.31, 9.14, 8.08, 7.70, 8.58, 8.38, 8.44, 8.77, 8.34, 7.93, 7.12, 7.92



*STATS*
number of times: *number of times: 9783/9783*

*Green=NEW improvements*
*best time: 5.87*
worst time: 13.41

best avg5:* 7.48 (σ = 0.68)*
7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93
best avg12: *7.97 (σ = 0.53)*
7.07, 7.35, 8.83, (9.10), 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, (6.79), 8.42
best avg25: *8.15 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg50: *8.34 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg100:*8.41 (σ = 0.57)*
best avg500: *8.62 (σ = 0.60)*
best avg1000: *8.69 (σ = 0.59)*
best avg5000: *8.83 (σ = 0.55)*


session avg *8.99 (σ = 0.60)*

backup


Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92
stats: (hide)
number of times: 9063/9063
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.92 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.75 (σ = 0.60)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.80 (σ = 0.55)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.83 (σ = 0.61)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.87 (σ = 0.56)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.74 (σ = 0.59)
best avg500: 8.62 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.71 (σ = 0.60)
best avg1000: 8.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5000: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5000: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)

session avg: 9.01 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.02

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92, 9.98, 8.91, 10.27, 9.07, 10.05, 9.56, 8.24, 9.88, 8.81, 9.48, 8.73, 10.77, 9.22, 8.91, 9.04, 9.03, 8.99, 9.63, 8.87, 6.85, 9.67, 10.34, 9.69, 9.66, 8.48, 10.08, 8.49, 9.08, 8.75, 7.69, 8.90, 9.07, 9.53, 9.53, 9.32, 8.31, 8.23, 9.77, 8.91, 9.81, 9.09, 8.91, 8.81, 8.53, 10.02, 8.18, 8.41, 9.16, 8.75, 7.97, 9.04, 8.86, 7.58, 7.92, 9.13, 8.02, 9.28, 9.41, 8.96, 8.29, 8.70, 8.55, 8.30, 9.84, 8.34, 9.43, 8.44, 8.58, 11.02, 7.88, 8.10, 9.05, 9.26, 9.29, 9.62, 8.01, 10.00, 7.39, 9.48, 7.76, 7.73, 9.79, 9.01, 7.95, 9.80, 9.18, 9.09, 8.58, 8.51, 9.73, 8.88, 8.61, 9.02, 9.39, 8.09, 9.25, 9.00, 9.63, 8.54, 7.99, 8.50, 8.34, 8.62, 9.33, 8.64, 8.64, 7.94, 8.46, 9.24, 8.85, 10.05, 8.69, 8.83, 9.24, 9.61, 6.90, 9.34, 9.77, 9.31, 8.92, 8.56, 7.47, 9.23, 7.59, 8.81, 7.18, 8.63, 7.78, 8.86, 10.09, 8.99, 8.65, 8.41, 9.27, 9.48, 8.20, 9.95, 8.74, 8.79, 8.28, 8.77, 9.55, 7.85, 9.48, 8.17, 8.64, 10.00, 7.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.91, 10.14, 8.13, 7.98, 8.57, 9.35, 9.42, 9.96, 8.87, 9.48, 8.60, 8.32, 8.92, 8.33, 8.21, 9.71, 8.39, 9.42, 7.58, 8.31, 8.44, 8.74, 8.74, 9.74, 7.72, 10.17, 8.43, 8.09, 9.60, 8.16, 8.82, 9.36, 8.95, 9.24, 8.01, 7.07, 8.69, 9.60, 8.13, 9.05, 9.63, 9.64, 8.29, 7.62, 8.85, 8.68, 8.38, 8.06, 8.00, 8.66, 8.35, 8.15, 9.06, 8.79, 10.17, 10.18, 9.51, 8.06, 7.80, 9.67, 8.48, 10.10, 7.71, 8.47, 8.78, 9.29, 9.88, 8.43, 9.15, 9.29, 9.56, 9.12, 9.06, 8.74, 9.82, 7.53, 8.60, 7.89, 10.35, 8.32, 7.99, 12.17, 9.39, 8.71, 8.31, 10.63, 8.88, 7.61, 7.74, 7.19, 8.74, 8.78, 9.08, 8.77, 8.30, 9.27, 9.45, 8.39, 8.35, 8.90, 7.83, 9.71, 8.51, 9.13, 8.47, 8.86, 8.85, 8.99, 9.67, 8.80, 9.55, 7.16, 8.50, 9.09, 8.41, 9.11, 8.44, 10.49, 7.78, 9.75, 8.85, 8.62, 8.85, 9.13, 9.11, 9.50, 10.52, 8.33, 9.19, 8.47, 8.44, 10.29, 7.75, 7.83, 8.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.92, 7.65, 10.01, 8.96, 10.04, 9.57, 8.71, 7.61, 8.44, 8.44, 10.32, 9.14, 9.35, 8.19, 10.62, 7.94, 7.90, 8.97, 8.99, 9.34, 8.76, 8.83, 8.31, 9.11, 8.03, 9.72, 8.88, 9.33, 9.08, 7.52, 8.90, 9.78, 7.06, 8.43, 9.05, 8.92, 7.97, 8.37, 9.24, 8.53, 8.38, 11.04, 9.53, 9.34, 9.79, 9.35, 9.53, 8.63, 8.68, 8.68, 7.98, 9.27, 8.67, 8.34, 9.25, 8.46, 8.48, 8.82, 9.22, 7.80, 9.30
stats: (hide)
number of times: 9411/9411
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.84 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.72 (σ = 0.43)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.86 (σ = 0.46)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.84 (σ = 0.50)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.86 (σ = 0.56)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.86 (σ = 0.58)
best avg500: 8.62 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.74 (σ = 0.60)
best avg1000: 8.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5000: 8.85 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5000: 8.85 (σ = 0.55)

session avg: 9.00 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.01

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92, 9.98, 8.91, 10.27, 9.07, 10.05, 9.56, 8.24, 9.88, 8.81, 9.48, 8.73, 10.77, 9.22, 8.91, 9.04, 9.03, 8.99, 9.63, 8.87, 6.85, 9.67, 10.34, 9.69, 9.66, 8.48, 10.08, 8.49, 9.08, 8.75, 7.69, 8.90, 9.07, 9.53, 9.53, 9.32, 8.31, 8.23, 9.77, 8.91, 9.81, 9.09, 8.91, 8.81, 8.53, 10.02, 8.18, 8.41, 9.16, 8.75, 7.97, 9.04, 8.86, 7.58, 7.92, 9.13, 8.02, 9.28, 9.41, 8.96, 8.29, 8.70, 8.55, 8.30, 9.84, 8.34, 9.43, 8.44, 8.58, 11.02, 7.88, 8.10, 9.05, 9.26, 9.29, 9.62, 8.01, 10.00, 7.39, 9.48, 7.76, 7.73, 9.79, 9.01, 7.95, 9.80, 9.18, 9.09, 8.58, 8.51, 9.73, 8.88, 8.61, 9.02, 9.39, 8.09, 9.25, 9.00, 9.63, 8.54, 7.99, 8.50, 8.34, 8.62, 9.33, 8.64, 8.64, 7.94, 8.46, 9.24, 8.85, 10.05, 8.69, 8.83, 9.24, 9.61, 6.90, 9.34, 9.77, 9.31, 8.92, 8.56, 7.47, 9.23, 7.59, 8.81, 7.18, 8.63, 7.78, 8.86, 10.09, 8.99, 8.65, 8.41, 9.27, 9.48, 8.20, 9.95, 8.74, 8.79, 8.28, 8.77, 9.55, 7.85, 9.48, 8.17, 8.64, 10.00, 7.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.91, 10.14, 8.13, 7.98, 8.57, 9.35, 9.42, 9.96, 8.87, 9.48, 8.60, 8.32, 8.92, 8.33, 8.21, 9.71, 8.39, 9.42, 7.58, 8.31, 8.44, 8.74, 8.74, 9.74, 7.72, 10.17, 8.43, 8.09, 9.60, 8.16, 8.82, 9.36, 8.95, 9.24, 8.01, 7.07, 8.69, 9.60, 8.13, 9.05, 9.63, 9.64, 8.29, 7.62, 8.85, 8.68, 8.38, 8.06, 8.00, 8.66, 8.35, 8.15, 9.06, 8.79, 10.17, 10.18, 9.51, 8.06, 7.80, 9.67, 8.48, 10.10, 7.71, 8.47, 8.78, 9.29, 9.88, 8.43, 9.15, 9.29, 9.56, 9.12, 9.06, 8.74, 9.82, 7.53, 8.60, 7.89, 10.35, 8.32, 7.99, 12.17, 9.39, 8.71, 8.31, 10.63, 8.88, 7.61, 7.74, 7.19, 8.74, 8.78, 9.08, 8.77, 8.30, 9.27, 9.45, 8.39, 8.35, 8.90, 7.83, 9.71, 8.51, 9.13, 8.47, 8.86, 8.85, 8.99, 9.67, 8.80, 9.55, 7.16, 8.50, 9.09, 8.41, 9.11, 8.44, 10.49, 7.78, 9.75, 8.85, 8.62, 8.85, 9.13, 9.11, 9.50, 10.52, 8.33, 9.19, 8.47, 8.44, 10.29, 7.75, 7.83, 8.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.92, 7.65, 10.01, 8.96, 10.04, 9.57, 8.71, 7.61, 8.44, 8.44, 10.32, 9.14, 9.35, 8.19, 10.62, 7.94, 7.90, 8.97, 8.99, 9.34, 8.76, 8.83, 8.31, 9.11, 8.03, 9.72, 8.88, 9.33, 9.08, 7.52, 8.90, 9.78, 7.06, 8.43, 9.05, 8.92, 7.97, 8.37, 9.24, 8.53, 8.38, 11.04, 9.53, 9.34, 9.79, 9.35, 9.53, 8.63, 8.68, 8.68, 7.98, 9.27, 8.67, 8.34, 9.25, 8.46, 8.48, 8.82, 9.22, 7.80, 9.30, 8.79, 8.81, 7.48, 9.89, 9.04, 7.97, 8.23, 9.05, 8.98, 8.95, 9.31, 9.40, 9.65, 10.07, 8.18, 8.77, 8.76, 9.76, 9.19, 7.71, 8.14, 8.79, 9.20, 7.01, 8.44, 9.20, 8.60, 7.75, 8.74, 8.27, 9.65, 8.50, 8.81, 9.47, 8.50, 8.63, 7.83, 9.07, 9.12, 8.33, 8.86, 7.89, 9.96, 7.25, 9.57, 7.68, 8.50, 9.09, 10.51, 8.95, 8.25, 8.07, 9.22, 7.69, 9.09, 10.61, 8.43, 8.03, 7.32, 9.22, 8.84, 9.20, 7.66, 7.94, 9.07, 8.72, 7.62, 8.04, 9.57, 9.30, 9.25, 8.35, 9.74, 8.11, 9.69, 9.00, 7.49, 9.65, 8.94, 8.94, 8.92, 8.65, 8.36, 10.05, 9.78, 7.01, 8.84, 8.73, 8.39, 8.76, 8.97, 9.69, 9.56, 9.11, 8.70, 9.63, 8.38, 8.45, 8.74, 9.04, 8.69, 7.45, 7.90, 8.69, 8.96, 8.70, 9.72, 9.25, 8.95, 9.11, 8.96, 9.93, 8.47, 8.70, 6.47, 9.60, 7.35, 8.38, 8.86, 8.97, 8.95, 10.22, 8.93, 8.10, 9.23, 8.21, 8.01, 8.23, 11.19, 8.66, 8.38, 8.76, 7.86, 9.09, 8.82, 9.04, 7.75, 9.82, 9.11, 8.64, 9.63, 8.49, 8.80, 9.02, 9.08, 9.74, 9.94, 8.76, 8.27, 8.95, 7.70, 8.82, 9.86, 7.47, 8.65, 8.96, 8.12, 10.42, 9.09, 8.78, 8.02, 9.10, 9.84, 8.91, 8.50, 7.98, 9.45, 8.22, 8.52, 8.97, 8.75, 7.98, 8.66, 7.92, 8.32, 8.72, 8.23, 8.17, 9.10, 8.36, 9.06, 10.12, 8.68, 8.57, 8.85, 7.33, 8.69, 8.15, 9.08, 8.70, 9.55, 9.19, 9.55, 8.63, 8.17, 10.12, 8.89, 9.54, 7.68, 9.44, 8.55, 8.83, 8.90, 9.52, 8.07, 8.63, 9.52, 7.99, 8.16, 7.95, 8.78, 9.11, 9.34, 8.32, 9.27, 8.84, 8.74, 9.28, 9.31, 8.95, 8.26, 8.60, 9.17, 8.83, 8.63, 7.65, 9.28, 9.32, 8.65, 9.56, 9.51, 8.47, 8.83, 9.75, 8.05, 8.38, 8.66, 8.77, 9.20, 8.30, 7.96, 9.00, 9.41, 8.00, 7.66, 8.98, 7.96, 9.09, 9.47, 7.72, 10.11, 8.06, 8.70, 9.24, 9.34, 8.34, 9.68, 8.60, 8.97, 8.19, 9.20, 9.32, 8.64, 8.78, 8.39, 8.23, 7.88, 8.09, 8.27, 8.64, 8.13, 9.32, 9.21, 9.71, 9.07, 9.06, 9.27, 8.03, 8.75, 7.39, 10.31, 8.60, 8.76, 8.89, 8.75, 9.02, 8.15, 8.88, 9.19, 8.98, 8.42, 9.43, 8.17, 7.88, 9.30, 9.86, 6.27, 9.73, 7.21, 9.11, 9.41, 8.73, 7.33, 8.49, 9.13, 8.23, 9.57, 9.31, 8.85, 9.30, 8.76, 8.02, 9.31, 8.58, 9.01, 8.28, 9.64, 8.82, 8.70, 8.37, 9.60, 8.64, 8.84, 7.90, 8.94, 10.85, 8.28, 9.23, 8.85, 8.42, 8.68, 7.49, 8.35, 9.33, 9.03, 9.07, 8.49, 9.82, 9.93, 9.22, 9.87, 7.93, 8.93, 8.12, 8.22, 7.45, 7.99, 7.26, 9.07, 8.81, 9.61, 9.48, 8.67, 8.41, 9.50, 8.79, 8.77, 9.39, 7.65, 8.17, 8.31, 9.14, 8.08, 7.70, 8.58, 8.38, 8.44, 8.77, 8.34, 7.93, 7.12, 7.92
stats: (hide)
number of times: 9783/9783
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.06 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 8.25 (σ = 0.33)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.51 (σ = 0.51)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 8.61 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.72 (σ = 0.57)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.78 (σ = 0.55)
best avg500: 8.62 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.80 (σ = 0.57)
best avg1000: 8.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5000: 8.83 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5000: 8.83 (σ = 0.55)

session avg: 8.99 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.00


----------



## applemobile (Jun 6, 2012)

Compelete and utter madness! Congratulations. Have you use the same cube? If so how has it/ the stickers been affected.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks! Very very close to the end now. The last solve will feel just awesone.

I switched cubes from a guhong1+guhong2 edges to a guhong1+guhong2 core about 1000 solves in. How has this new cube been affected? Well it's smoother and faster, but has collected a massive amount of gunk too from my sometimes sticky or sweaty hands which I'm constantly mixing around. I've relubed it numerous times but cleaned it just once during the marathon. 

Overall the turning quality of the cube i found depends on the time of day i actually cube. When I am tired, it feels dry for example at 3:30; my natural dip in perfornance. My peak performance times, which just before i feel sleepy, the turning of the cube feels more swishy and in a way requiring more force to turn, yet I'm able to feel every slooth element of each turn.

As for stickers, they speak for themselves, the non-bright stickers, especially white are badly worn as seen on both the cube and in pieces all over my laptop. I'm not a rough cuber but usually after each long session I do find little pieces of sticker stuck between my nails for some reason.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 7, 2012)

Out of the 3 one move crosses I encountered today my pb was with a color I am still not comfortable with yet (no skips either). Hopefully I can get my first sub 10 soon.

START: 5/31/12
FINISH: 7/1/12
DAYS GONE: 7
DAYS TO GO: 24
SOLVES DONE: 2270
SOLVES LEFT: 7730
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 322.08

best time:  10.62 
worst time: 22.09

best avg5: 13.79 
best avg12: 14.60 
best avg100: 15.82 
session avg:  16.87


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2012)

Spoiler



qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
9.56, 8.30, 9.21, 11.10, 8.94, 8.27, 8.89, 8.21, 7.74, 10.34, 10.91, 8.65, 9.84, 9.21, 8.42, 9.35, 9.49, 9.25, 10.14, 8.82, 8.95, 9.07, 8.80, 8.66, 11.30, 8.74, 8.70, 10.38, 8.15, 8.83, 8.82, 8.23, 8.90, 8.04, 10.14, 8.79, 8.84, 9.46, 8.59, 9.64, 8.88, 11.08, 8.95, 8.26, 9.84, 9.18, 7.47, 10.72, 9.63, 7.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.77, 9.51, 9.75, 7.49, 9.78, 9.81, 10.58, 9.05, 9.57, 8.94, 9.47, 9.25, 8.91, 8.69, 9.46, 8.79, 8.72, 9.45, 8.62, 8.86, 10.80, 9.44, 9.29, 9.16, 9.43, 8.27, 9.13, 7.72, 10.51, 10.83, 8.57, 9.90, 8.59, 8.53, 8.54, 9.42, 9.10, 9.91, 10.48, 9.46, 10.39, 9.16, 9.91, 8.61, 7.31, 7.46, 9.81, 10.34, 9.41, 10.12, 7.67, 9.35, 8.51, 10.09, 9.23, 8.84, 9.58, 9.63, 10.49, 9.31, 9.51, 10.21, 7.50, 11.31, 8.22, 8.89, 10.00, 8.93, 10.02, 9.80, 8.66, 7.94, 8.64, 8.91, 10.92, 7.66, 8.12, 9.03, 9.84, 9.15, 10.18, 9.37, 8.79, 8.49, 9.39, 11.24, 9.28, 10.32, 8.95, 10.12, 10.81, 8.26, 8.76, 9.53, 9.26, 9.30, 9.47, 10.79, 9.29, 10.41, 10.26, 10.21, 8.52, 9.29, 9.90, 9.67, 9.11, 9.37, 9.02, 10.55, 8.30, 9.22, 9.83, 8.98, 8.83, 9.45, 9.41, 9.54, 7.72, 10.07, 8.29, 9.29, 8.62, 9.53, 9.11, 7.59, 8.44, 9.22, 8.69, 9.70, 9.63, 9.10, 9.43, 9.65, 8.58, 7.77, 13.41, 8.23, 9.40, 9.32, 8.31, 9.77, 8.55, 8.71, 8.23, 8.57, 9.85, 9.77, 7.86, 9.50, 8.96, 11.54, 8.84, 9.16, 8.21, 9.83, 8.96, 10.26, 9.49, 8.72, 8.04, 9.97, 8.44, 8.61, 10.73, 8.36, 10.26, 8.78, 10.11, 10.19, 8.61, 7.86, 9.34, 9.70, 9.18, 9.63, 9.61, 8.72, 11.47, 7.91, 10.08, 7.67, 7.92, 9.39, 8.28, 9.00, 9.27, 9.76, 10.15, 10.31, 9.45, 9.28, 8.85, 8.20, 10.16, 8.66, 8.81, 8.34, 8.95, 9.06, 9.24, 8.14, 8.62, 8.97, 10.81, 9.18, 8.51, 8.54, 10.22, 8.97, 10.50, 9.55, 8.17, 9.37, 9.87, 9.11, 9.99, 8.50, 9.72, 10.77, 7.65, 10.74, 7.87, 10.03, 9.30, 8.03, 8.84, 8.48, 9.96, 8.81, 10.25, 11.10, 8.28, 9.72, 8.75, 8.55, 9.47, 8.47, 8.35, 8.90, 8.79, 7.76, 9.05, 9.71, 9.22, 8.87, 9.91, 7.96, 11.39, 9.69, 8.25, 9.32, 9.76, 7.64, 8.50, 9.97, 9.40, 11.20, 9.05, 8.81, 9.48, 9.58, 9.35, 8.62, 9.17, 8.95, 9.67, 8.95, 9.59, 9.69, 9.06, 7.59, 9.49, 8.43, 8.97, 10.03, 9.14, 9.21, 8.30, 10.49, 9.92, 9.89, 8.15, 7.84, 8.69, 9.88, 7.80, 8.65, 10.44, 9.36, 9.95, 8.81, 9.15, 9.62, 8.31, 9.85, 10.14, 8.60, 9.84, 9.07, 10.72, 10.80, 10.34, 9.24, 8.55, 9.57, 8.83, 9.29, 9.74, 8.48, 9.29, 9.03, 9.75, 9.24, 10.04, 9.58, 9.29, 9.14, 10.00, 9.76, 9.06, 9.61, 7.86, 9.69, 9.94, 9.28, 8.89, 8.37, 9.32, 8.90, 8.89, 9.46, 9.39, 10.25, 9.56, 9.88, 9.99, 8.81, 11.78, 9.08, 8.69, 9.36, 10.88, 7.38, 8.28, 9.29, 9.32, 9.44, 8.58, 9.45, 9.08, 8.90, 8.55, 7.76, 8.76, 10.74, 8.56, 9.83, 9.44, 9.13, 9.92, 10.02, 9.28, 9.02, 8.91, 10.10, 7.87, 9.72, 9.01, 8.80, 9.61, 9.21, 10.29, 9.20, 8.91, 8.81, 8.59, 9.45, 8.61, 9.75, 7.48, 8.75, 9.08, 9.70, 9.67, 8.75, 9.99, 8.21, 9.58, 8.29, 11.23, 8.68, 10.18, 8.00, 9.25, 9.29, 9.46, 9.43, 9.72, 8.64, 9.61, 10.51, 8.51, 9.06, 10.67, 7.69, 9.05, 8.54, 10.11, 8.93, 7.56, 9.66, 9.41, 8.52, 10.37, 9.90, 9.01, 9.56, 9.82, 10.47, 9.53, 10.55, 8.32, 8.96, 9.74, 9.44, 8.41, 8.97, 10.77, 9.19, 8.60, 10.27, 10.09, 9.11, 8.45, 9.35, 9.47, 8.60, 9.65, 10.52, 9.67, 8.52, 9.71, 8.56, 7.87, 8.69, 8.62, 10.78, 10.41, 8.86, 10.97, 8.98, 9.97, 9.43, 9.52, 10.61, 9.26, 9.54, 9.47, 9.44, 9.15, 8.61, 8.34, 7.76, 7.42, 8.70, 9.87, 9.88, 8.20, 9.99, 9.42, 8.18, 9.74, 8.80, 11.23, 8.54, 9.40, 8.64, 9.86, 10.17, 8.62, 10.16, 9.46, 8.36, 8.75, 10.50, 9.20, 8.84, 8.84, 8.95, 8.11, 9.77, 9.24, 9.20, 9.74, 9.10, 9.21, 10.41, 8.73, 9.79, 8.78, 9.07, 9.35, 9.90, 9.03, 10.26, 9.16, 10.82, 10.73, 10.25, 8.15, 10.07, 9.71, 11.20, 9.95, 9.37, 7.59, 10.30, 9.77, 8.49, 9.34, 9.73, 8.89, 9.79, 9.67, 9.66, 9.45, 7.51, 10.90, 8.70, 7.69, 9.54, 9.06, 10.74, 9.21, 10.25, 9.54, 9.27, 9.33, 9.85, 9.51, 9.24, 10.33, 9.41, 10.61, 9.82, 9.29, 9.21, 10.00, 9.14, 9.50, 10.69, 9.18, 8.30, 8.30, 9.65, 11.56, 9.53, 9.10, 9.23, 10.49, 10.69, 9.14, 7.71, 11.01, 10.10, 9.62, 9.34, 9.13, 8.66, 9.70, 10.13, 8.89, 9.22, 9.84, 9.57, 9.26, 10.58, 9.46, 8.66, 9.05, 10.17, 10.69, 9.94, 8.18, 10.38, 8.41, 8.63, 9.14, 9.18, 9.58, 9.26, 11.13, 8.23, 11.36, 9.32, 9.60, 9.22, 11.12, 8.53, 9.22, 10.04, 8.36, 9.36, 8.46, 9.42, 8.51, 9.88, 10.37, 9.63, 8.96, 8.75, 8.22, 9.67, 9.62, 10.42, 8.75, 9.09, 10.49, 8.80, 10.45, 9.59, 10.26, 9.74, 8.82, 9.03, 10.66, 9.80, 10.61, 8.29, 10.41, 9.12, 9.31, 8.46, 9.42, 9.12, 9.32, 10.00, 8.70, 9.72, 8.79, 9.35, 8.95, 8.13, 9.23, 8.54, 9.20, 10.75, 7.77, 10.22, 9.82, 9.53, 6.86, 9.89, 9.69, 10.01, 9.36, 9.44, 11.13, 9.20, 8.79, 10.53, 9.88, 9.54, 9.47, 8.10, 8.38, 11.65, 9.02, 9.50, 7.57, 8.41, 10.25, 9.21, 9.37, 9.04, 9.80, 9.65, 9.34, 7.06, 10.23, 10.04, 8.93, 9.31, 9.26, 9.76, 9.31, 9.52, 8.73, 9.96, 8.97, 9.89, 9.38, 8.92, 9.19, 9.44, 9.31, 9.00, 8.75, 8.30, 9.57, 9.77, 9.65, 8.26, 9.28, 8.10, 7.42, 9.25, 9.69, 9.49, 8.18, 8.93, 8.97, 8.50, 8.77, 9.80, 7.82, 9.51, 10.43, 10.95, 8.83, 9.48, 8.62, 8.01, 9.39, 9.52, 8.30, 8.77, 9.44, 7.87, 10.72, 9.66, 8.65, 8.23, 7.69, 9.85, 10.67, 8.79, 10.03, 10.80, 9.41, 9.35, 9.27, 8.71, 9.79, 9.74, 7.34, 9.21, 9.13, 9.20, 9.12, 8.90, 10.52, 8.22, 8.78, 10.33, 9.61, 9.09, 9.45, 9.29, 8.65, 8.64, 7.94, 9.62, 8.78, 9.68, 9.66, 8.49, 8.04, 10.46, 9.40, 9.72, 9.61, 9.01, 7.34, 9.81, 9.42, 8.90, 9.60, 8.48, 8.85, 8.47, 11.69, 8.10, 9.95, 7.91, 9.03, 10.31, 9.25, 11.19, 9.23, 10.50, 9.56, 9.23, 8.77, 9.23, 8.61, 8.30, 9.57, 7.98, 10.66, 8.74, 8.63, 9.73, 10.11, 10.65, 8.88, 8.72, 9.73, 8.20, 8.20, 8.19, 9.52, 8.94, 8.28, 10.21, 9.55, 9.87, 10.36, 9.82, 9.32, 8.70, 9.19, 8.00, 9.01, 10.02, 9.05, 8.31, 8.97, 9.77, 9.65, 11.52, 9.48, 10.16, 9.43, 8.71, 9.95, 10.74, 9.99, 9.22, 9.49, 8.09, 10.80, 9.20, 9.77, 8.72, 9.23, 8.53, 9.36, 8.69, 10.69, 8.40, 10.06, 7.15, 8.43, 9.26, 9.41, 8.66, 9.42, 7.97, 11.29, 9.48, 8.37, 9.23, 8.24, 11.78, 7.82, 8.70, 9.47, 7.93, 9.24, 8.31, 11.43, 8.03, 9.75, 8.69, 10.44, 9.57, 8.59, 8.06, 9.38, 7.63, 9.74, 9.71, 9.36, 10.85, 10.33, 9.23, 9.60, 9.70, 7.81, 9.53, 10.29, 9.90, 9.01, 11.07, 10.33, 7.87, 9.09, 9.58, 10.17, 9.65, 9.20, 9.71, 8.37, 9.34, 9.00, 9.45, 10.05, 8.35, 7.75, 9.44, 9.92, 8.91, 10.77, 8.56, 8.70, 9.12, 10.48, 7.55, 8.45, 9.63, 8.36, 8.53, 10.85, 9.23, 9.17, 10.01, 8.49, 9.34, 7.61, 9.96, 9.36, 9.32, 9.96, 9.80, 9.71, 9.96, 8.63, 9.51, 9.13, 9.52, 8.17, 8.84, 7.92, 8.75, 8.34, 7.43, 9.94, 8.76, 9.30, 9.91, 9.10, 10.54, 9.54, 9.43, 8.29, 10.10, 9.84, 9.64, 9.51, 9.07, 8.96, 9.84, 9.15, 9.07, 9.44, 9.02, 9.69, 9.29, 8.96, 10.09, 9.25, 9.59, 8.97, 9.20, 9.18, 8.93, 9.94, 8.17, 8.76, 7.07, 9.11, 9.26, 9.48, 10.85, 8.40, 9.59, 9.73, 8.66, 9.26, 9.55, 9.29, 10.50, 9.92, 8.31, 10.77, 8.22, 8.99, 10.77, 9.99, 8.70, 9.91, 9.11, 9.63, 8.51, 8.71, 9.48, 9.91, 9.37, 10.28, 9.32, 9.01, 9.72, 9.36, 9.31, 8.57, 9.38, 8.01, 8.87, 8.65, 10.50, 9.74, 9.01, 9.31, 7.48, 9.14, 8.77, 9.22, 9.64, 8.09, 9.89, 10.13, 7.85, 9.74, 9.41, 9.14, 7.79, 8.71, 9.55, 10.25, 8.20, 9.24, 7.79, 9.33, 8.35, 9.42, 8.87, 9.24, 10.08, 9.78, 9.04, 9.14, 9.04, 9.42, 10.66, 9.15, 7.99, 9.15, 8.94, 8.06, 8.41, 9.14, 7.74, 8.98, 9.56, 8.43, 9.00, 7.71, 8.61, 8.39, 8.01, 9.62, 9.45, 6.50, 9.69, 7.76, 9.91, 8.72, 8.03, 9.54, 8.55, 10.04, 7.46, 7.80, 10.70, 9.61, 8.75, 9.48, 9.39, 8.21, 8.84, 10.56, 9.26, 8.34, 8.86, 10.06, 9.56, 9.62, 9.49, 8.84, 9.38, 7.37, 9.46, 8.43, 8.21, 9.43, 7.72, 9.54, 9.41, 8.75, 11.26, 9.76, 8.64, 9.56, 8.66, 8.36, 9.61, 9.03, 8.42, 9.09, 8.72, 8.00, 10.17, 9.67, 8.13, 9.19, 8.62, 10.34, 11.21, 9.06, 8.15, 9.28, 7.40, 8.72, 8.84, 11.33, 10.85, 9.08, 9.90, 9.70, 8.42, 9.56, 9.31, 9.32, 7.53, 9.63, 8.93, 7.98, 10.86, 9.87, 9.58, 9.97, 8.63, 10.05, 8.43, 9.39, 8.52, 10.55, 8.54, 10.23, 7.44, 9.11, 9.77, 9.16, 9.37, 10.01, 9.37, 8.82, 8.40, 8.71, 9.28, 11.10, 9.70, 8.66, 8.83, 9.43, 9.96, 9.62, 9.92, 8.96, 8.94, 9.36, 10.00, 8.49, 9.19, 11.19, 9.14, 8.08, 8.81, 9.74, 8.86, 8.99, 10.24, 8.76, 8.76, 10.86, 8.37, 9.39, 9.07, 9.29, 8.70, 8.64, 9.12, 9.46, 9.03, 10.07, 9.17, 8.94, 9.09, 10.21, 9.62, 8.65, 10.55, 8.66, 9.57, 7.88, 9.28, 8.93, 9.08, 11.11, 9.07, 10.00, 8.15, 10.35, 10.08, 8.39, 9.84, 9.73, 8.55, 9.06, 9.13, 8.80, 8.08, 9.19, 9.29, 9.72, 8.50, 8.43, 9.43, 8.99, 8.52, 7.42, 8.96, 9.18, 10.43, 8.71, 7.87, 9.38, 9.36, 10.63, 9.33, 10.35, 9.04, 9.89, 9.21, 9.73, 9.37, 9.58, 8.54, 9.66, 10.11, 9.01, 8.98, 8.69, 9.20, 8.81, 9.89, 10.04, 8.04, 9.53, 9.57, 8.24, 10.15, 9.43, 11.09, 9.42, 7.77, 9.36, 10.34, 10.07, 10.69, 9.82, 8.91, 8.54, 9.59, 10.73, 9.18, 9.77, 9.82, 9.94, 9.15, 9.59, 9.03, 8.55, 8.52, 10.96, 10.55, 9.50, 7.70, 9.43, 8.08, 9.11, 9.38, 8.54, 9.67, 9.16, 7.62, 9.29, 8.73, 8.04, 10.02, 8.51, 8.68, 9.52, 10.46, 9.87, 8.83, 10.25, 8.41, 9.00, 10.11, 11.27, 8.54, 10.11, 8.44, 7.29, 9.97, 10.00, 8.91, 10.27, 8.44, 9.05, 8.30, 9.42, 9.32, 8.16, 8.51, 9.30, 10.47, 7.45, 10.49, 9.70, 8.56, 10.33, 9.32, 8.54, 9.07, 8.68, 9.35, 10.11, 10.13, 9.19, 8.34, 10.35, 9.14, 10.06, 8.79, 8.27, 9.66, 9.07, 6.92, 10.70, 9.29, 7.18, 9.63, 8.13, 8.91, 9.03, 8.62, 8.03, 8.45, 11.28, 7.59, 8.74, 8.81, 9.27, 9.72, 9.62, 9.37, 8.79, 9.09, 8.79, 8.99, 10.99, 9.77, 9.12, 8.42, 9.06, 9.78, 9.61, 8.97, 8.90, 8.93, 9.54, 9.12, 9.70, 10.30, 9.71, 9.66, 8.22, 9.34, 9.05, 8.20, 9.40, 9.26, 9.98, 8.77, 7.23, 8.21, 10.33, 8.73, 9.06, 7.79, 9.23, 7.66, 10.62, 8.10, 8.94, 8.68, 8.54, 9.07, 9.58, 11.02, 8.90, 8.98, 8.15, 10.37, 10.18, 9.58, 9.61, 7.83, 10.17, 10.45, 8.85, 7.96, 7.48, 9.97, 8.99, 10.04, 8.03, 8.85, 8.17, 8.31, 9.36, 8.72, 8.16, 10.12, 8.27, 10.64, 8.53, 7.38, 10.57, 9.75, 7.74, 9.82, 10.53, 8.05, 9.64, 10.73, 10.67, 8.34, 8.64, 9.70, 11.47, 9.33, 9.23, 9.20, 8.26, 9.95, 9.21, 10.03, 8.45, 10.19, 9.89, 8.13, 8.91, 9.61, 8.47, 10.78, 9.89, 8.95, 9.44, 9.49, 9.55, 8.63, 9.63, 8.58, 9.52, 10.53, 9.29, 9.13, 8.33, 11.10, 8.74, 9.30, 7.42, 8.78, 9.84, 9.41, 8.30, 8.96, 7.51, 10.93, 10.46, 9.53, 9.27, 9.11, 8.60, 7.03, 10.45, 10.67, 8.72, 9.48, 8.91, 9.22, 7.88, 10.18, 9.51, 10.40, 8.34, 8.64, 7.97, 8.08, 9.66, 10.24, 9.32, 8.60, 9.58, 9.34, 9.67, 10.10, 8.82, 9.43, 9.19, 9.47, 8.71, 7.29, 10.37, 9.66, 8.48, 9.30, 8.71, 10.60, 8.45, 8.95, 9.67, 8.38, 8.54, 10.54, 10.32, 8.37, 9.79, 9.50, 8.39, 9.67, 8.49, 9.69, 9.82, 9.22, 9.00, 9.53, 10.15, 8.91, 8.49, 9.44, 7.86, 11.06, 7.77, 9.26, 9.83, 9.61, 9.70, 8.63, 9.66, 7.55, 10.29, 8.41, 9.03, 9.11, 8.87, 10.22, 9.40, 8.60, 8.83, 11.20, 9.56, 8.72, 8.93, 10.01, 7.69, 8.21, 10.28, 8.78, 8.41, 8.63, 9.90, 9.80, 7.46, 9.23, 9.19, 10.35, 8.10, 10.23, 9.04, 9.66, 9.11, 10.41, 8.60, 9.90, 8.16, 9.72, 10.02, 9.92, 9.72, 9.29, 8.95, 8.37, 9.80, 8.64, 8.36, 9.68, 8.46, 8.79, 10.62, 7.72, 10.19, 8.84, 9.34, 8.70, 10.74, 9.52, 9.92, 9.46, 9.02, 7.91, 9.65, 8.28, 8.95, 10.17, 9.58, 8.98, 9.17, 9.72, 9.12, 10.84, 8.82, 8.99, 9.44, 10.09, 7.66, 8.43, 11.47, 9.98, 7.44, 11.23, 9.09, 9.94, 9.76, 11.91, 10.69, 9.49, 8.77, 9.41, 9.32, 8.87, 9.36, 9.60, 7.92, 9.23, 9.14, 10.51, 10.02, 9.14, 8.66, 8.58, 10.39, 9.70, 9.13, 9.09, 8.48, 9.53, 9.44, 7.86, 10.04, 9.77, 9.24, 11.12, 9.44, 9.42, 9.27, 9.06, 10.36, 9.00, 8.80, 8.88, 7.86, 10.95, 9.24, 8.42, 9.58, 9.02, 9.90, 9.08, 9.81, 8.66, 9.07, 10.67, 8.89, 10.57, 10.12, 8.46, 8.98, 8.80, 10.43, 8.79, 8.73, 10.08, 9.50, 8.58, 11.45, 8.68, 8.80, 8.42, 9.61, 9.16, 8.75, 8.66, 11.68, 9.79, 8.23, 9.66, 10.10, 8.66, 10.30, 8.81, 9.22, 9.60, 9.86, 10.13, 9.62, 11.40, 8.17, 9.55, 9.35, 8.59, 8.87, 10.33, 10.35, 9.85, 9.65, 8.60, 9.16, 10.18, 9.36, 8.66, 10.09, 9.05, 9.00, 9.46, 9.00, 9.25, 7.99, 9.83, 8.20, 9.27, 8.07, 10.47, 9.48, 9.45, 9.02, 10.89, 9.17, 8.60, 9.35, 7.55, 9.95, 9.32, 8.85, 9.13, 8.71, 10.68, 9.07, 10.72, 8.54, 9.40, 9.12, 9.10, 8.71, 9.20, 7.13, 9.42, 9.45, 8.78, 8.31, 7.92, 9.87, 9.79, 8.05, 9.13, 9.66, 10.85, 9.47, 8.79, 9.13, 9.40, 8.76, 10.23, 8.80, 8.16, 8.69, 10.46, 9.69, 9.61, 9.37, 9.19, 8.19, 9.72, 9.00, 8.77, 7.29, 9.46, 7.89, 10.52, 11.95, 10.56, 9.76, 9.33, 7.37, 8.67, 9.19, 7.87, 9.72, 10.11, 9.19, 9.33, 9.83, 8.97, 9.05, 8.20, 8.90, 9.64, 9.27, 9.13, 10.57, 10.94, 8.43, 9.35, 9.87, 8.90, 10.52, 9.35, 11.20, 10.00, 9.84, 9.23, 9.13, 9.92, 9.66, 9.29, 10.04, 8.81, 9.64, 8.97, 11.81, 8.93, 10.13, 9.69, 9.72, 9.36, 8.88, 9.55, 9.69, 8.82, 8.21, 10.71, 9.53, 9.41, 9.66, 10.53, 9.04, 9.64, 11.12, 10.93, 11.09, 10.64, 10.25, 7.87, 9.00, 9.17, 9.65, 8.97, 7.39, 8.57, 10.44, 8.65, 9.67, 9.68, 9.54, 10.12, 8.63, 9.88, 9.60, 8.85, 9.74, 8.69, 9.37, 9.20, 8.20, 9.28, 9.76, 9.13, 8.06, 9.10, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.65, 7.77, 9.41, 8.38, 10.33, 10.41, 9.48, 8.77, 9.29, 8.20, 8.61, 9.32, 7.64, 9.00, 8.04, 9.00, 9.89, 9.81, 9.30, 8.06, 9.38, 8.86, 10.74, 9.30, 8.50, 9.98, 10.65, 8.14, 9.30, 9.03, 9.66, 8.35, 8.46, 8.88, 9.39, 8.06, 10.00, 11.14, 9.07, 8.65, 10.61, 9.17, 8.57, 11.17, 10.41, 10.44, 9.34, 9.50, 8.35, 8.24, 7.73, 10.06, 8.97, 9.37, 10.25, 9.50, 6.98, 8.66, 9.02, 7.29, 10.62, 8.90, 8.13, 9.94, 8.50, 9.54, 8.48, 8.89, 8.57, 9.92, 7.86, 8.61, 9.53, 10.08, 9.21, 9.92, 9.84, 9.77, 9.09, 9.68, 10.39, 9.75, 9.89, 9.12, 10.19, 8.15, 9.51, 8.91, 9.39, 8.48, 9.13, 10.43, 8.92, 9.59, 8.94, 8.46, 11.47, 8.56, 10.54, 8.51, 8.46, 8.48, 8.37, 9.77, 8.72, 9.69, 10.50, 11.35, 9.05, 9.93, 8.57, 9.92, 9.43, 8.53, 9.33, 9.84, 8.94, 10.30, 7.42, 10.47, 9.12, 9.43, 7.95, 7.55, 8.91, 8.69, 8.68, 8.77, 10.16, 8.74, 10.60, 8.25, 8.54, 10.31, 10.19, 8.46, 9.48, 10.31, 9.20, 9.58, 8.81, 8.99, 8.94, 8.27, 7.95, 9.29, 10.15, 10.04, 10.76, 8.53, 9.44, 8.21, 8.66, 8.24, 9.48, 10.16, 7.30, 9.77, 8.68, 8.76, 10.15, 9.49, 8.72, 8.92, 8.53, 8.48, 9.92, 9.80, 8.75, 9.55, 8.76, 8.81, 9.14, 8.77, 10.44, 8.37, 9.59, 9.71, 9.70, 9.33, 9.03, 9.82, 8.41, 7.57, 9.33, 8.72, 8.39, 10.60, 8.51, 9.40, 8.66, 8.27, 9.12, 11.54, 7.64, 8.77, 10.34, 10.91, 9.83, 9.40, 9.59, 9.15, 10.72, 9.80, 10.20, 10.55, 8.72, 9.26, 8.87, 10.08, 8.38, 7.84, 8.74, 9.43, 9.85, 10.68, 8.26, 10.02, 9.23, 9.03, 9.11, 10.24, 8.90, 8.10, 8.80, 11.12, 9.44, 9.31, 8.52, 9.37, 9.04, 10.37, 10.82, 9.63, 7.86, 9.49, 9.77, 8.43, 8.81, 9.31, 8.91, 8.76, 8.43, 9.82, 10.42, 9.20, 9.03, 9.41, 9.42, 8.76, 9.39, 9.23, 10.07, 10.78, 8.76, 9.22, 8.01, 9.01, 9.82, 9.52, 8.57, 9.83, 9.07, 9.34, 8.50, 8.55, 10.70, 9.32, 9.97, 8.30, 9.87, 9.05, 8.79, 9.37, 10.28, 10.59, 10.08, 9.51, 8.83, 8.40, 8.45, 9.28, 8.22, 10.71, 8.63, 9.10, 8.65, 9.07, 9.85, 8.27, 10.83, 11.70, 10.50, 8.58, 9.23, 9.63, 9.86, 9.02, 7.94, 8.96, 9.53, 11.18, 9.32, 12.30, 9.34, 9.01, 8.96, 9.51, 10.34, 8.99, 9.15, 8.78, 9.75, 8.79, 7.82, 9.25, 9.12, 9.45, 9.12, 10.65, 9.57, 9.16, 8.11, 8.26, 8.03, 8.51, 7.48, 9.25, 10.78, 8.27, 9.70, 8.63, 10.86, 7.55, 9.06, 9.40, 9.00, 10.27, 9.14, 8.72, 9.37, 8.56, 8.58, 9.77, 8.43, 9.02, 8.22, 8.40, 9.34, 8.95, 10.50, 8.79, 9.69, 9.02, 9.94, 9.03, 8.99, 9.13, 8.22, 9.24, 9.27, 7.98, 9.47, 8.25, 10.59, 8.90, 10.20, 10.03, 9.34, 9.26, 8.17, 9.87, 9.02, 9.07, 9.75, 8.19, 8.63, 9.09, 8.88, 9.59, 9.86, 9.19, 8.79, 9.51, 9.74, 10.88, 9.34, 9.54, 11.47, 8.02, 8.97, 8.92, 8.86, 9.65, 8.81, 8.54, 9.03, 9.61, 9.31, 9.53, 11.19, 9.04, 8.39, 8.38, 8.45, 8.83, 8.71, 7.51, 8.80, 11.34, 9.95, 8.81, 9.42, 9.78, 9.93, 9.17, 8.14, 8.73, 9.03, 9.53, 7.83, 9.50, 9.05, 11.50, 9.24, 9.29, 7.92, 10.75, 9.27, 9.95, 9.46, 9.90, 10.08, 8.76, 9.74, 8.85, 9.34, 8.70, 8.69, 9.68, 8.71, 10.61, 9.97, 9.17, 9.68, 8.90, 8.33, 9.18, 9.24, 10.59, 8.92, 9.44, 9.47, 7.81, 9.40, 8.31, 10.41, 9.33, 8.82, 8.27, 9.28, 10.05, 8.73, 9.37, 9.74, 10.85, 8.39, 9.61, 7.88, 8.62, 9.60, 9.00, 8.69, 9.22, 9.60, 10.07, 8.47, 9.11, 10.84, 9.91, 8.88, 9.62, 8.36, 10.58, 8.90, 8.92, 11.56, 9.83, 9.48, 9.44, 9.32, 10.17, 9.15, 9.77, 9.05, 8.92, 8.48, 9.92, 9.19, 8.15, 9.15, 9.35, 9.65, 9.35, 8.98, 9.77, 8.85, 8.74, 10.25, 8.58, 8.99, 9.95, 9.77, 9.47, 6.69, 8.63, 9.16, 9.58, 9.73, 7.45, 8.26, 8.31, 10.67, 9.71, 8.77, 9.30, 8.75, 9.15, 10.00, 9.86, 9.33, 9.56, 9.07, 9.04, 8.60, 9.17, 11.40, 9.12, 8.69, 8.35, 8.38, 9.59, 8.21, 11.09, 10.30, 8.42, 9.65, 8.93, 10.16, 8.72, 9.76, 8.89, 10.94, 9.22, 8.94, 8.23, 9.63, 8.45, 9.16, 11.25, 9.64, 9.27, 9.62, 10.17, 9.41, 8.66, 10.55, 9.45, 8.96, 10.14, 8.83, 9.25, 10.24, 8.57, 9.67, 9.64, 9.18, 9.99, 9.66, 8.28, 9.65, 7.65, 9.03, 9.86, 8.95, 11.32, 8.84, 8.35, 8.62, 7.93, 9.79, 9.11, 8.79, 9.66, 9.28, 9.56, 7.55, 9.96, 7.59, 9.27, 9.76, 9.48, 9.31, 9.69, 8.32, 8.76, 10.15, 9.56, 8.59, 9.69, 9.48, 8.89, 9.97, 9.08, 9.88, 10.59, 9.11, 8.56, 9.68, 9.15, 9.32, 8.79, 9.20, 8.32, 8.91, 9.12, 9.20, 9.53, 9.05, 9.69, 9.73, 8.33, 9.53, 9.88, 8.63, 9.44, 8.81, 9.99, 9.52, 8.96, 8.71, 9.39, 9.10, 8.98, 10.15, 9.02, 8.98, 8.62, 9.43, 10.32, 9.10, 8.50, 11.14, 8.93, 9.54, 9.78, 9.54, 9.42, 8.70, 8.41, 9.33, 9.06, 9.58, 10.66, 10.77, 9.18, 10.18, 8.55, 9.79, 9.11, 8.95, 9.79, 9.34, 9.24, 9.53, 8.80, 9.62, 9.09, 10.38, 9.69, 9.42, 9.37, 8.85, 9.29, 9.42, 8.49, 10.28, 7.88, 10.57, 8.37, 9.26, 9.14, 10.28, 9.47, 9.75, 9.14, 9.67, 9.88, 8.71, 8.37, 9.27, 9.71, 8.46, 10.29, 9.43, 9.71, 7.66, 9.62, 8.69, 9.06, 8.54, 9.53, 9.14, 8.58, 9.89, 8.89, 8.54, 10.21, 9.93, 7.22, 8.34, 8.42, 9.69, 8.94, 10.09, 9.06, 8.38, 9.61, 9.09, 9.50, 8.18, 10.53, 11.79, 10.41, 9.88, 9.25, 7.66, 9.33, 8.77, 8.45, 9.03, 10.59, 8.68, 8.88, 10.03, 9.73, 8.36, 8.33, 10.34, 9.72, 10.48, 9.58, 10.57, 10.35, 8.48, 9.39, 9.69, 9.65, 11.19, 9.15, 8.98, 9.27, 9.64, 8.58, 10.34, 9.61, 10.96, 8.91, 9.04, 9.12, 7.73, 9.66, 9.17, 9.90, 10.80, 9.78, 9.08, 8.47, 9.45, 8.54, 9.08, 8.27, 9.54, 8.55, 9.45, 9.33, 9.03, 8.71, 8.34, 8.17, 8.19, 9.41, 9.36, 8.05, 9.15, 9.81, 8.87, 9.41, 9.20, 9.89, 9.47, 8.68, 8.81, 8.62, 9.68, 8.15, 8.75, 11.64, 8.22, 9.69, 11.04, 10.19, 10.62, 8.46, 8.66, 8.67, 9.61, 11.12, 8.42, 9.01, 10.48, 9.27, 8.99, 9.56, 9.08, 9.66, 8.34, 9.52, 9.46, 9.87, 8.52, 9.37, 9.19, 10.52, 9.16, 9.37, 8.67, 8.39, 9.44, 9.57, 8.97, 9.42, 9.02, 10.54, 9.63, 8.80, 7.38, 9.47, 9.31, 9.35, 10.60, 9.45, 9.85, 8.78, 9.85, 9.26, 8.15, 9.76, 9.05, 9.01, 9.21, 8.37, 9.60, 8.17, 9.00, 9.44, 9.19, 8.40, 8.95, 9.15, 9.10, 9.54, 10.03, 9.66, 8.60, 9.55, 9.56, 9.33, 9.66, 10.60, 8.40, 9.46, 9.22, 10.32, 10.47, 8.57, 10.36, 10.76, 9.91, 8.74, 10.06, 11.26, 10.04, 7.85, 9.82, 10.03, 9.90, 10.22, 9.05, 9.56, 8.76, 10.00, 9.72, 9.16, 8.39, 9.24, 9.36, 9.03, 9.18, 9.42, 8.43, 9.06, 8.74, 10.55, 9.76, 9.52, 8.82, 10.16, 8.80, 9.03, 9.26, 9.62, 7.85, 9.60, 9.17, 10.04, 9.33, 9.44, 8.17, 8.37, 9.36, 9.50, 10.08, 9.29, 9.08, 9.31, 9.25, 9.47, 9.02, 9.26, 8.25, 9.19, 9.82, 9.78, 9.66, 9.20, 9.80, 10.05, 9.69, 9.06, 7.62, 10.25, 8.37, 10.02, 9.36, 9.25, 8.94, 9.03, 9.84, 8.35, 10.08, 9.59, 8.74, 8.62, 8.83, 9.77, 8.53, 8.57, 9.68, 7.41, 9.03, 8.35, 8.30, 10.62, 9.99, 10.43, 9.51, 9.18, 9.02, 7.96, 8.87, 10.16, 8.89, 9.44, 9.88, 8.51, 9.27, 9.78, 9.90, 9.17, 8.67, 9.11, 10.17, 7.71, 8.79, 9.04, 10.33, 10.62, 9.69, 8.90, 8.72, 9.21, 9.82, 8.37, 9.07, 9.99, 8.37, 7.20, 9.79, 8.49, 9.44, 9.46, 7.93, 8.59, 9.42, 10.57, 9.30, 8.91, 10.89, 8.54, 9.58, 9.38, 9.59, 7.49, 9.63, 9.38, 10.03, 9.07, 9.38, 8.16, 8.90, 9.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.43, 9.26, 9.68, 8.83, 9.00, 9.27, 8.96, 9.75, 8.53, 9.50, 9.23, 9.53, 8.36, 8.86, 9.30, 9.14, 9.13, 8.82, 9.36, 8.17, 9.75, 8.99, 8.40, 9.11, 9.64, 10.09, 9.17, 9.25, 9.24, 9.31, 11.77, 9.00, 9.87, 10.23, 9.22, 9.88, 8.97, 10.85, 8.92, 9.62, 9.14, 8.93, 10.10, 9.78, 9.62, 8.94, 10.33, 9.32, 8.11, 9.31, 8.37, 10.88, 8.48, 9.17, 10.45, 8.93, 9.29, 9.75, 8.96, 9.71, 8.86, 9.48, 8.93, 8.72, 9.93, 8.44, 9.13, 10.19, 9.11, 9.86, 10.05, 9.56, 10.08, 8.84, 10.08, 9.80, 8.94, 8.78, 9.29, 8.67, 8.73, 9.70, 8.88, 10.14, 8.26, 9.09, 7.59, 9.57, 8.36, 9.29, 9.04, 9.32, 9.60, 9.03, 8.84, 10.61, 9.39, 9.61, 8.60, 9.29, 9.43, 9.89, 9.24, 9.35, 9.42, 8.79, 8.69, 9.79, 8.69, 9.46, 10.08, 8.80, 10.15, 9.58, 7.59, 10.10, 9.56, 8.12, 8.98, 8.34, 8.35, 9.25, 11.12, 10.27, 8.37, 9.68, 9.50, 9.11, 8.88, 8.89, 9.91, 9.19, 9.45, 8.30, 8.59, 10.33, 9.54, 9.33, 9.98, 9.88, 8.61, 8.90, 9.55, 7.83, 9.87, 7.58, 9.80, 8.55, 10.43, 8.47, 9.55, 9.36, 8.13, 8.60, 9.51, 9.23, 9.78, 8.38, 9.75, 9.32, 8.73, 9.17, 9.33, 7.59, 10.07, 7.72, 8.65, 8.89, 10.59, 9.92, 8.82, 10.16, 9.98, 9.24, 9.14, 8.49, 7.80, 8.26, 9.61, 9.79, 8.96, 8.39, 10.55, 8.66, 9.29, 8.63, 9.32, 10.50, 8.83, 9.12, 9.67, 6.94, 8.62, 8.40, 8.93, 8.22, 9.97, 7.45, 10.11, 9.49, 9.29, 9.18, 9.43, 9.22, 9.68, 8.60, 10.76, 8.68, 9.57, 10.46, 7.47, 9.34, 7.77, 9.31, 8.02, 10.58, 8.50, 9.37, 9.37, 9.24, 8.75, 9.28, 8.35, 8.67, 8.98, 9.52, 8.03, 9.00, 9.76, 10.21, 8.69, 10.12, 8.33, 8.49, 10.02, 8.49, 8.45, 9.02, 8.98, 9.03, 8.87, 9.03, 8.55, 8.67, 9.08, 9.27, 9.11, 9.35, 8.27, 8.27, 8.77, 9.40, 8.64, 10.01, 8.95, 8.99, 9.28, 8.27, 8.99, 7.66, 8.68, 9.69, 8.82, 9.58, 9.06, 8.63, 10.40, 9.44, 8.87, 10.82, 9.00, 8.68, 9.77, 8.97, 8.92, 8.15, 8.23, 9.82, 8.60, 8.36, 9.44, 8.32, 8.96, 10.06, 8.20, 8.88, 9.20, 9.77, 8.41, 8.84, 8.80, 7.67, 9.21, 9.37, 8.56, 10.67, 9.36, 7.95, 8.64, 10.33, 8.03, 6.58, 9.41, 8.52, 9.09, 8.04, 9.82, 9.45, 9.20, 8.87, 9.00, 10.69, 8.92, 9.48, 9.36, 7.94, 9.57, 8.96, 10.00, 8.99, 8.35, 8.10, 8.82, 9.84, 8.92, 10.32, 8.55, 10.68, 9.63, 9.56, 9.95, 9.10, 11.17, 8.58, 9.46, 8.63, 9.19, 9.51, 8.45, 8.25, 8.30, 9.10, 9.46, 8.05, 9.14, 8.90, 9.55, 9.31, 9.83, 7.98, 10.10, 8.06, 7.65, 8.42, 10.60, 9.31, 10.11, 8.86, 9.40, 9.54, 9.59, 9.26, 8.83, 9.79, 8.86, 8.10, 8.58, 10.08, 9.07, 8.98, 9.14, 9.46, 8.34, 9.06, 8.26, 8.66, 8.22, 8.23, 9.15, 9.75, 8.50, 8.18, 7.90, 8.25, 9.36, 9.35, 8.74, 7.33, 8.14, 7.99, 8.43, 8.99, 9.92, 8.92, 8.99, 7.38, 9.63, 10.47, 8.50, 8.10, 7.57, 8.85, 9.09, 8.76, 8.52, 8.96, 9.42, 9.18, 9.25, 9.01, 9.78, 8.97, 9.13, 8.27, 8.64, 10.94, 9.33, 9.29, 10.73, 9.62, 8.96, 9.04, 8.26, 8.18, 9.05, 8.06, 8.06, 9.08, 9.61, 8.93, 8.22, 7.68, 9.66, 8.83, 7.26, 8.88, 10.03, 8.25, 7.84, 8.72, 8.31, 9.00, 8.87, 8.56, 9.62, 9.99, 9.49, 8.95, 8.14, 8.79, 8.05, 8.59, 8.17, 8.76, 8.75, 9.12, 9.85, 8.67, 9.24, 8.96, 8.63, 9.11, 9.09, 7.56, 8.92, 9.44, 9.41, 9.49, 8.67, 7.85, 9.66, 8.96, 8.51, 9.37, 8.58, 9.86, 8.13, 10.56, 8.00, 10.26, 7.88, 8.17, 9.61, 8.79, 10.46, 9.11, 8.54, 7.27, 9.35, 9.00, 7.87, 8.22, 9.40, 9.12, 8.83, 9.73, 8.66, 8.61, 8.00, 8.38, 7.02, 10.22, 8.58, 8.83, 8.52, 7.34, 9.83, 8.87, 9.83, 8.79, 9.59, 9.59, 7.08, 8.93, 8.97, 9.48, 8.20, 9.82, 9.49, 9.04, 9.20, 8.76, 9.32, 9.65, 8.27, 8.60, 8.12, 9.16, 8.22, 7.34, 8.71, 9.53, 7.46, 8.80, 8.92, 6.98, 9.88, 8.67, 8.55, 9.72, 9.65, 8.06, 9.00, 8.57, 10.65, 8.31, 10.68, 9.15, 8.71, 9.32, 8.34, 8.51, 9.48, 9.35, 9.18, 8.66, 7.87, 9.58, 9.68, 8.12, 8.15, 9.16, 8.63, 9.55, 9.04, 8.43, 8.95, 9.47, 8.84, 9.60, 7.41, 8.15, 9.39, 8.82, 9.40, 8.52, 9.40, 9.12, 9.27, 9.95, 9.33, 8.68, 8.64, 8.88, 8.48, 9.03, 9.76, 9.00, 8.51, 8.37, 7.88, 8.95, 10.71, 10.44, 8.75, 8.79, 9.79, 10.20, 8.94, 9.22, 9.58, 9.57, 9.01, 10.33, 9.09, 8.22, 7.52, 9.32, 9.63, 9.75, 7.25, 9.20, 8.95, 9.45, 7.68, 7.42, 7.91, 8.23, 8.69, 9.37, 9.28, 9.13, 8.07, 10.57, 8.59, 9.07, 9.00, 8.89, 9.72, 9.03, 9.59, 8.49, 8.26, 11.58, 8.55, 9.74, 9.33, 8.54, 9.73, 8.74, 10.50, 9.25, 9.41, 9.01, 10.54, 7.80, 7.56, 9.72, 7.46, 9.02, 8.10, 9.64, 8.02, 9.71, 9.29, 8.94, 7.75, 8.23, 9.35, 9.81, 8.90, 10.31, 10.51, 7.69, 8.64, 7.66, 10.27, 9.49, 8.27, 10.89, 9.67, 7.83, 7.82, 8.89, 10.38, 9.39, 9.54, 8.99, 7.97, 9.29, 8.30, 9.46, 10.14, 9.96, 8.91, 8.40, 10.06, 8.90, 9.88, 8.64, 9.03, 9.04, 10.71, 8.92, 9.50, 7.64, 9.81, 8.04, 9.68, 8.53, 11.35, 8.56, 9.02, 9.81, 8.55, 8.26, 9.09, 8.95, 10.66, 8.29, 8.96, 9.12, 9.52, 9.46, 8.50, 8.75, 8.85, 8.38, 9.04, 8.20, 9.36, 10.20, 9.28, 9.56, 9.19, 8.78, 8.56, 8.26, 8.35, 9.15, 9.44, 7.51, 9.54, 8.10, 8.40, 10.17, 8.75, 9.31, 9.91, 9.78, 7.49, 8.88, 9.41, 7.27, 9.16, 9.71, 7.91, 9.53, 7.26, 9.45, 8.68, 8.08, 8.82, 9.51, 8.49, 8.93, 8.61, 10.27, 9.05, 8.27, 8.88, 8.86, 9.07, 10.03, 8.51, 10.95, 9.23, 9.66, 9.21, 9.40, 8.94, 8.83, 8.21, 10.22, 9.38, 10.03, 8.84, 8.38, 10.09, 8.80, 8.13, 9.39, 9.19, 11.14, 8.40, 9.24, 10.53, 8.74, 8.57, 8.34, 8.76, 8.79, 9.37, 10.09, 9.14, 8.67, 8.57, 9.38, 9.55, 10.33, 9.79, 9.39, 9.26, 9.72, 8.25, 9.27, 8.82, 8.81, 11.49, 8.08, 8.66, 10.28, 10.21, 9.29, 8.20, 8.01, 9.60, 9.97, 10.67, 8.92, 7.79, 10.37, 9.50, 9.86, 9.91, 9.42, 8.31, 9.46, 9.63, 8.60, 8.37, 9.18, 9.20, 7.43, 8.52, 8.71, 8.59, 7.95, 9.49, 8.08, 6.47, 9.20, 8.24, 8.58, 7.86, 10.75, 9.84, 9.11, 9.82, 8.63, 8.03, 9.23, 10.03, 8.41, 9.35, 9.48, 9.46, 9.17, 8.11, 8.86, 8.11, 9.48, 8.06, 8.41, 9.67, 9.11, 8.77, 8.38, 10.19, 8.38, 9.81, 9.08, 7.55, 8.72, 7.41, 10.46, 8.95, 8.57, 9.71, 7.85, 8.43, 9.30, 9.00, 9.89, 8.10, 8.40, 9.48, 8.01, 10.58, 8.89, 8.66, 9.53, 8.83, 8.50, 9.16, 6.98, 10.04, 9.69, 9.45, 9.18, 7.87, 9.11, 9.49, 8.78, 9.34, 8.95, 9.39, 9.32, 8.86, 9.16, 7.74, 7.84, 8.78, 9.10, 9.66, 8.80, 8.44, 9.45, 10.06, 8.27, 9.19, 8.72, 8.28, 9.21, 9.54, 9.58, 10.97, 9.31, 7.86, 9.27, 8.86, 8.08, 9.90, 8.10, 9.57, 9.24, 8.77, 10.14, 8.59, 9.07, 7.49, 9.57, 8.82, 8.22, 8.23, 8.52, 9.41, 8.85, 9.15, 9.32, 8.71, 9.73, 9.19, 8.91, 8.32, 8.08, 7.73, 9.32, 9.27, 9.50, 8.10, 10.79, 7.12, 9.18, 9.81, 8.64, 8.96, 8.37, 9.37, 8.36, 8.97, 8.10, 10.54, 9.46, 9.01, 9.33, 9.32, 9.23, 9.84, 9.01, 7.87, 9.64, 10.75, 9.07, 10.20, 9.51, 9.63, 10.12, 9.54, 7.78, 8.11, 7.41, 8.61, 9.15, 8.03, 8.63, 11.50, 8.77, 8.73, 8.80, 10.22, 9.65, 9.49, 8.79, 9.51, 6.97, 8.65, 7.92, 8.87, 9.12, 8.00, 11.78, 8.45, 10.10, 8.64, 8.42, 9.17, 9.83, 9.04, 9.35, 9.61, 7.98, 10.60, 8.84, 8.81, 8.94, 7.98, 9.75, 10.07, 9.14, 10.07, 9.94, 8.84, 10.16, 6.94, 8.44, 8.22, 9.77, 10.42, 9.91, 9.63, 9.05, 8.62, 9.51, 9.06, 10.09, 9.72, 8.74, 10.85, 9.07, 9.91, 7.49, 9.47, 9.20, 8.84, 9.59, 7.80, 8.88, 9.91, 8.27, 8.83, 9.33, 8.80, 8.69, 9.88, 10.23, 10.11, 9.44, 9.02, 9.35, 9.42, 9.95, 10.76, 10.70, 8.36, 7.88, 9.90, 9.85, 9.97, 8.71, 8.24, 9.74, 8.93, 8.32, 9.14, 9.61, 10.41, 9.05, 9.88, 8.84, 8.04, 8.84, 9.63, 9.96, 7.65, 8.90, 9.70, 7.93, 9.40, 8.66, 9.03, 10.32, 10.32, 9.63, 9.30, 10.19, 7.93, 10.29, 9.29, 9.01, 9.95, 9.50, 10.65, 8.59, 9.49, 9.28, 8.96, 8.96, 6.66, 10.20, 9.19, 10.80, 9.52, 8.14, 9.37, 9.40, 10.33, 10.58, 9.39, 8.43, 9.21, 9.14, 8.63, 9.15, 9.76, 9.23, 9.47, 8.71, 8.83, 8.26, 8.55, 7.91, 10.13, 9.72, 8.19, 9.19, 9.19, 8.68, 8.97, 8.52, 8.73, 9.78, 9.17, 10.37, 8.22, 9.88, 8.13, 8.62, 9.38, 9.05, 7.60, 9.74, 10.47, 10.59, 9.49, 8.76, 10.02, 9.84, 7.94, 9.75, 10.11, 8.06, 9.35, 8.78, 9.43, 9.06, 9.09, 8.82, 7.76, 10.02, 8.76, 8.14, 8.22, 9.59, 9.62, 8.78, 7.98, 9.66, 8.35, 9.58, 8.79, 9.17, 8.01, 9.94, 9.02, 9.32, 8.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.20, 8.95, 9.73, 8.98, 9.39, 8.65, 10.05, 8.87, 9.14, 8.45, 8.90, 9.75, 8.36, 8.40, 8.33, 9.67, 9.13, 9.34, 7.94, 9.25, 8.97, 9.42, 9.62, 8.32, 9.09, 9.45, 9.91, 9.91, 9.83, 8.76, 8.48, 9.86, 9.98, 8.88, 10.43, 9.50, 8.85, 9.41, 8.72, 8.50, 8.84, 8.52, 8.92, 9.20, 8.46, 8.96, 8.55, 9.41, 8.01, 10.27, 9.62, 9.73, 8.38, 8.56, 9.62, 8.58, 9.53, 8.91, 9.41, 7.69, 9.36, 8.46, 8.75, 9.07, 8.75, 8.27, 8.06, 8.79, 8.74, 10.01, 8.63, 9.16, 9.03, 8.54, 8.53, 8.67, 8.96, 8.88, 10.07, 9.45, 9.87, 8.19, 8.69, 9.45, 9.10, 8.78, 10.72, 8.34, 9.98, 10.30, 9.52, 9.40, 8.72, 8.33, 9.90, 8.61, 9.41, 8.33, 9.39, 8.94, 8.73, 10.10, 8.53, 9.89, 9.46, 9.16, 7.36, 8.56, 9.80, 7.72, 8.26, 9.53, 9.73, 7.79, 8.24, 6.66, 10.81, 7.71, 7.88, 9.61, 8.76, 9.05, 8.72, 9.62, 8.52, 9.16, 9.37, 9.17, 9.37, 8.23, 8.77, 6.43, 8.21, 9.65, 9.05, 10.33, 7.23, 9.25, 8.36, 8.67, 9.99, 8.30, 7.22, 9.72, 7.98, 8.68, 9.64, 7.78, 8.66, 8.15, 8.75, 8.83, 8.23, 8.78, 7.90, 8.84, 8.71, 8.51, 7.87, 8.36, 8.86, 9.39, 10.07, 10.07, 7.87, 9.34, 8.71, 9.87, 9.22, 8.92, 10.77, 9.28, 8.57, 8.50, 9.37, 9.54, 9.21, 7.92, 9.82, 9.14, 9.29, 8.49, 8.40, 9.65, 9.00, 8.96, 9.80, 8.87, 9.04, 8.40, 8.28, 10.87, 8.63, 9.72, 9.59, 10.23, 8.63, 9.45, 8.66, 9.68, 8.00, 9.63, 7.95, 9.96, 8.82, 8.40, 8.94, 9.22, 9.10, 9.51, 9.59, 9.75, 10.03, 9.82, 8.49, 9.26, 8.80, 9.70, 9.80, 8.68, 10.25, 9.92, 9.50, 8.68, 9.71, 9.55, 9.80, 9.96, 9.08, 9.04, 8.48, 9.22, 9.95, 9.32, 9.27, 9.54, 9.94, 9.09, 8.48, 10.11, 9.73, 7.92, 8.81, 8.70, 8.33, 10.17, 8.45, 9.64, 8.86, 9.22, 8.19, 9.13, 8.73, 8.66, 9.41, 8.75, 9.94, 9.79, 8.36, 9.91, 8.94, 8.30, 9.43, 9.65, 9.50, 9.54, 8.89, 9.24, 9.65, 8.56, 9.40, 8.81, 8.89, 9.41, 8.80, 9.89, 7.68, 10.13, 8.85, 9.28, 9.35, 9.96, 8.66, 9.63, 8.45, 8.99, 9.52, 9.61, 8.65, 9.52, 8.75, 9.24, 9.19, 7.51, 9.37, 8.83, 9.07, 8.99, 8.59, 8.42, 9.52, 7.96, 9.68, 8.57, 7.34, 9.44, 9.40, 8.82, 8.46, 8.83, 9.31, 8.77, 9.06, 8.40, 8.45, 8.52, 8.61, 8.41, 9.62, 8.53, 8.32, 9.56, 9.55, 9.39, 8.17, 10.38, 9.35, 8.59, 8.44, 8.63, 8.12, 9.59, 8.54, 9.47, 9.34, 9.17, 7.66, 9.20, 8.44, 8.01, 9.40, 8.52, 8.45, 7.20, 6.70, 9.12, 8.84, 9.32, 8.25, 7.64, 9.55, 8.44, 9.26, 7.44, 8.47, 9.62, 8.27, 9.38, 9.10, 8.98, 8.30, 8.18, 9.47, 8.67, 9.42, 9.86, 8.39, 8.78, 9.18, 8.03, 8.98, 8.11, 8.70, 9.87, 9.38, 8.83, 8.63, 9.65, 9.74, 8.49, 9.42, 9.54, 8.50, 10.10, 9.66, 8.61, 8.34, 8.73, 9.17, 10.12, 9.45, 8.92, 10.37, 8.28, 9.01, 9.45, 8.20, 8.37, 8.08, 8.89, 9.64, 8.77, 9.61, 8.88, 8.88, 9.45, 7.92, 10.76, 8.64, 9.28, 7.92, 9.11, 8.80, 8.28, 8.68, 8.56, 8.32, 8.86, 8.78, 9.50, 8.69, 8.68, 9.45, 9.73, 8.24, 8.89, 7.67, 9.66, 9.90, 7.26, 9.49, 9.20, 8.64, 7.90, 8.59, 10.37, 9.07, 8.55, 9.60, 8.91, 8.79, 8.46, 9.48, 8.78, 8.57, 8.94, 9.47, 8.13, 9.19, 8.98, 7.80, 8.13, 9.51, 8.61, 9.15, 9.02, 7.80, 9.48, 8.92, 8.78, 10.04, 8.78, 8.66, 9.82, 10.03, 8.33, 9.43, 8.65, 8.17, 8.90, 8.90, 9.10, 8.53, 8.93, 9.30, 9.95, 8.76, 9.17, 8.85, 9.79, 8.97, 8.97, 11.52, 8.61, 9.22, 10.75, 7.95, 9.22, 8.25, 8.57, 9.45, 9.99, 9.10, 7.72, 9.55, 8.80, 8.94, 8.93, 8.29, 9.74, 8.93, 8.69, 9.22, 9.63, 8.04, 8.73, 10.96, 9.83, 8.90, 8.92, 8.37, 9.26, 9.35, 7.79, 8.52, 8.28, 9.58, 7.89, 7.77, 11.48, 7.68, 7.44, 8.16, 9.21, 9.44, 8.54, 8.93, 9.26, 8.66, 8.37, 9.13, 9.58, 8.81, 9.10, 9.55, 8.26, 8.16, 9.01, 9.79, 8.58, 8.98, 9.79, 8.24, 9.69, 9.06, 8.85, 10.06, 8.08, 9.21, 8.92, 9.20, 9.16, 6.91, 9.25, 10.22, 9.68, 8.50, 8.93, 10.07, 8.49, 9.93, 8.54, 9.43, 8.89, 9.59, 9.06, 9.73, 8.59, 9.01, 9.32, 8.85, 9.44, 8.15, 8.79, 9.66, 9.67, 8.90, 10.22, 8.62, 8.82, 8.90, 10.70, 8.89, 9.14, 9.34, 8.97, 7.41, 10.09, 8.39, 9.25, 8.86, 9.02, 9.83, 9.58, 9.90, 8.93, 7.74, 8.98, 8.33, 8.02, 8.69, 9.97, 8.82, 8.70, 9.29, 9.49, 7.97, 9.62, 8.64, 8.48, 9.45, 10.02, 8.93, 9.25, 9.16, 9.69, 8.99, 9.38, 6.67, 8.64, 9.34, 8.29, 9.01, 9.98, 9.69, 9.17, 8.08, 9.14, 10.65, 9.03, 9.30, 10.22, 10.06, 9.39, 9.09, 8.25, 9.97, 9.01, 8.80, 8.13, 8.70, 9.82, 8.53, 10.43, 9.18, 8.57, 8.16, 7.44, 11.51, 9.17, 7.28, 8.87, 9.26, 11.67, 9.61, 9.33, 8.48, 8.48, 8.68, 9.29, 9.48, 8.64, 8.12, 9.57, 10.08, 8.68, 10.27, 9.16, 10.89, 8.15, 7.66, 9.72, 9.53, 8.23, 9.56, 9.48, 8.75, 10.54, 9.20, 8.92, 9.16, 8.99, 9.40, 7.32, 9.50, 8.94, 8.33, 9.17, 8.43, 8.61, 9.95, 9.91, 9.12, 8.70, 8.84, 9.03, 9.47, 9.43, 8.69, 9.17, 8.19, 9.09, 9.02, 7.87, 8.89, 9.26, 8.19, 8.29, 8.62, 8.78, 8.12, 9.11, 8.96, 8.70, 9.81, 8.64, 8.53, 9.78, 8.56, 9.44, 10.55, 8.16, 9.03, 8.56, 9.61, 7.46, 9.78, 9.11, 9.02, 8.68, 8.16, 8.90, 8.46, 10.23, 8.04, 8.08, 8.98, 9.29, 9.22, 8.48, 9.49, 7.80, 10.38, 8.51, 8.31, 7.29, 9.48, 9.72, 8.81, 9.85, 8.37, 8.64, 10.32, 9.37, 8.23, 8.59, 8.03, 8.98, 9.55, 8.87, 10.19, 8.11, 9.67, 9.19, 8.70, 9.71, 9.18, 8.83, 8.51, 9.90, 8.54, 8.95, 9.47, 8.91, 8.70, 9.62, 8.98, 9.06, 8.90, 9.79, 7.63, 9.69, 10.09, 9.53, 8.38, 10.68, 9.17, 9.41, 9.02, 7.94, 8.13, 8.86, 9.29, 9.57, 9.74, 7.38, 8.82, 9.50, 9.22, 9.06, 8.23, 8.78, 8.74, 8.93, 10.13, 8.10, 9.14, 8.14, 8.78, 9.57, 9.57, 8.93, 7.66, 8.58, 8.42, 9.81, 9.35, 8.74, 9.61, 7.74, 8.78, 9.02, 9.03, 8.86, 9.62, 8.36, 9.55, 9.23, 8.38, 9.18, 8.34, 9.18, 9.50, 9.34, 9.17, 9.17, 9.45, 8.23, 10.28, 9.49, 8.10, 9.69, 8.14, 10.25, 10.18, 8.67, 9.73, 9.94, 7.48, 9.12, 8.87, 9.76, 8.62, 8.62, 10.06, 8.70, 8.98, 9.32, 9.39, 9.89, 8.17, 7.07, 9.60, 9.32, 9.32, 9.96, 9.48, 8.71, 8.91, 8.79, 9.33, 8.22, 9.27, 8.71, 8.26, 9.21, 10.14, 9.20, 8.99, 9.27, 9.52, 10.66, 8.02, 9.07, 9.08, 8.75, 11.62, 9.08, 10.72, 9.37, 8.99, 8.90, 9.14, 8.67, 8.01, 7.44, 8.00, 9.28, 9.73, 9.67, 8.57, 8.64, 9.64, 8.92, 8.56, 8.65, 9.89, 8.80, 9.89, 8.80, 8.36, 9.28, 7.91, 8.91, 7.14, 8.38, 8.87, 8.63, 9.59, 9.68, 8.23, 8.82, 7.92, 10.10, 8.39, 8.78, 8.62, 7.70, 9.59, 9.87, 8.47, 10.47, 9.94, 9.10, 9.49, 8.98, 10.58, 8.54, 9.25, 9.92, 9.41, 8.80, 8.92, 11.04+, 9.42, 9.15, 9.19, 10.17, 9.27, 8.67, 9.65, 9.03, 9.56, 9.82, 9.22, 8.88, 10.02, 8.37, 10.70, 8.90, 9.84, 8.93, 9.29, 8.69, 8.68, 7.78, 9.94, 8.19, 9.25, 9.69, 8.69, 9.18, 9.60, 8.79, 9.84, 8.20, 11.34, 9.83, 9.41, 9.43, 8.20, 10.49, 8.97, 8.93, 9.72, 9.30, 9.84, 8.48, 8.39, 8.36, 8.92, 9.98, 8.96, 8.98, 9.43, 8.34, 8.93, 8.97, 8.07, 8.60, 9.05, 8.60, 9.65, 9.12, 8.84, 8.26, 9.84, 8.74, 9.60, 8.65, 10.24, 9.56, 9.15, 9.22, 9.10, 9.15, 8.67, 9.04, 8.23, 7.70, 8.39, 9.08, 8.92, 8.72, 8.68, 8.39, 8.34, 8.46, 8.55, 9.27, 9.83, 8.55, 9.02, 8.86, 9.63, 9.34, 8.86, 8.94, 10.48, 9.24, 8.53, 10.13, 9.67, 9.62, 7.87, 8.18, 8.72, 9.31, 7.87, 9.82, 9.66, 8.74, 8.78, 9.54, 8.46, 8.90, 8.79, 8.75, 10.34, 8.35, 9.18, 7.98, 8.94, 8.35, 8.94, 8.66, 8.66, 9.05, 9.43, 9.46, 9.37, 9.44, 8.01, 8.05, 8.81, 9.13, 7.85, 8.93, 8.45, 10.92, 9.72, 9.00, 9.89, 9.12, 8.48, 8.15, 10.32, 9.22, 8.49, 9.95, 9.22, 8.82, 9.10, 9.29, 9.06, 8.13, 8.98, 8.70, 8.89, 8.57, 9.43, 9.49, 9.34, 8.01, 8.65, 8.77, 8.13, 9.54, 11.22, 8.53, 9.56, 9.17, 9.41, 9.33, 8.98, 8.33, 9.64, 8.68, 10.02, 9.02, 8.05, 9.42, 8.98, 9.10, 9.22, 8.83, 8.34, 8.85, 9.35, 8.90, 9.74, 8.82, 8.04, 8.98, 9.33, 8.42, 8.89, 8.72, 9.37, 9.53, 7.93, 9.54, 9.13, 8.20, 8.56, 8.49, 10.38, 9.05, 8.82, 9.66, 8.57, 9.17, 9.16, 8.36, 8.52, 8.52, 8.97, 9.45, 9.06, 8.92, 9.04, 8.04, 9.69, 9.08, 8.81, 9.08, 8.96, 8.16, 8.60, 9.60, 8.71, 8.61, 10.13, 9.12, 7.75, 9.05, 9.03, 9.25, 9.60, 9.48, 8.44, 9.73, 9.24, 9.49, 8.32, 7.75, 8.12, 9.29, 8.76, 8.88, 7.75, 9.88, 9.76, 8.48, 8.60, 9.08, 8.46, 8.82, 8.00, 9.61, 8.07, 11.13, 10.56, 8.17, 9.65, 9.27, 10.17, 8.78, 8.74, 9.39, 9.34, 10.41, 9.59, 8.69, 9.40, 9.52, 9.15, 8.77, 8.95, 9.22, 8.62, 8.62, 8.45, 9.76, 8.36, 10.01, 7.46, 9.06, 9.06, 9.88, 7.38, 8.48, 9.83, 9.47, 9.96, 8.89, 11.06, 8.31, 9.32, 8.73, 8.69, 9.43, 8.84, 10.25, 10.16, 8.70, 9.56, 9.45, 8.79, 8.90, 9.53, 9.02, 8.94, 9.29, 8.43, 7.28, 9.42, 9.18, 8.98, 9.33, 10.44, 8.63, 8.39, 8.54, 8.99, 10.18, 8.76, 8.98, 10.37, 7.87, 8.32, 8.69, 8.68, 9.10, 9.16, 10.74, 9.42, 9.83, 8.83, 8.11, 8.51, 7.98, 9.41, 9.82, 8.55, 9.83, 8.85, 9.33, 8.39, 9.69, 9.09, 8.53, 8.44, 9.63, 8.57, 9.22, 8.92, 8.45, 9.71, 8.98, 8.16, 9.63, 8.77, 8.44, 8.81, 8.77, 9.14, 9.06, 8.37, 10.01, 8.99, 8.41, 8.24, 8.90, 8.40, 8.98, 7.96, 9.39, 7.79, 10.70, 8.69, 9.01, 8.12, 8.77, 8.15, 9.26, 8.15, 8.69, 9.10, 9.76, 9.05, 8.41, 9.02, 10.22, 9.80, 9.06, 9.05, 8.76, 8.27, 7.95, 10.73, 9.59, 7.66, 9.10, 8.65, 8.73, 9.17, 8.89, 7.87, 8.93, 9.91, 9.13, 7.70, 8.97, 9.62, 8.32, 10.41, 9.71, 9.29, 8.73, 8.40, 8.61, 9.26, 7.86, 11.18, 7.78, 8.44, 9.75, 8.63, 9.31, 9.50, 7.52, 9.40, 7.99, 8.03, 9.35, 9.07, 9.78, 9.72, 8.00, 9.38, 8.32, 9.71, 7.11, 8.18, 8.99, 8.75, 9.74, 9.27, 7.59, 9.06, 9.33, 8.81, 9.67, 8.51, 9.73, 9.10, 9.30, 7.50, 9.06, 7.66, 9.90, 8.59, 8.79, 8.99, 9.50, 9.67, 9.50, 9.05, 9.26, 8.60, 9.07, 8.58, 8.94, 8.92, 9.03, 9.56, 8.98, 8.83, 7.77, 8.03, 8.01, 9.40, 7.88, 10.10, 8.83, 8.23, 9.96, 9.84, 9.54, 9.67, 7.23, 8.76, 9.66, 7.59, 9.79, 9.03, 8.84, 9.32, 8.51, 9.27, 8.80, 9.29, 7.42, 9.42, 8.48, 8.60, 9.69, 9.57, 8.81, 7.97, 8.84, 9.77, 8.97, 9.06, 9.42, 8.73, 9.45, 8.29, 8.65, 7.53, 8.74, 8.70, 9.42, 9.30, 9.01, 8.29, 9.21, 8.50, 8.62, 8.53, 9.14, 9.26, 9.55, 8.54, 8.75, 9.18, 8.18, 8.84, 9.06, 8.63, 8.83, 7.30, 8.78, 8.70, 10.07, 9.43, 8.03, 8.98, 7.75, 9.78, 9.26, 9.32, 9.04, 8.45, 8.72, 10.01, 9.73, 9.15, 8.58, 9.32, 7.80, 9.77, 8.81, 9.32, 8.66, 8.33, 8.99, 8.99, 8.62, 10.87, 8.87, 8.45, 9.27, 8.17, 8.81, 9.52, 9.03, 8.09, 8.95, 9.15, 9.03, 10.79, 7.67, 7.46, 9.06, 10.55, 9.39, 7.63, 10.30, 9.14, 9.59, 9.85, 9.43, 8.95, 8.86, 8.81, 9.43, 7.99, 9.92, 9.54, 8.40, 9.10, 8.66, 10.29, 8.29, 9.36, 8.85, 8.60, 8.62, 9.72, 7.71, 10.17, 8.94, 9.03, 8.37, 9.27, 9.22, 8.32, 8.45, 9.63, 8.78, 8.53, 9.73, 8.20, 9.20, 9.57, 8.81, 8.08, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 8.04, 9.07, 7.91, 10.33, 8.82, 9.14, 9.51, 8.78, 9.43, 8.29, 9.43, 8.28, 8.73, 8.16, 8.93, 9.59, 7.99, 8.61, 9.43, 8.36, 9.92, 8.62, 8.62, 8.91, 9.80, 9.92, 7.98, 8.69, 7.83, 9.75, 8.03, 10.07, 8.65, 10.09, 7.87, 9.39, 9.80, 8.73, 9.75, 9.09, 8.89, 9.80, 9.17, 9.19, 8.40, 8.81, 8.76, 9.14, 8.84, 9.66, 9.67, 6.87, 8.08, 8.77, 8.55, 9.66, 9.14, 8.97, 8.23, 8.67, 9.73, 7.98, 9.86, 10.36, 10.05, 8.45, 9.64, 9.55, 8.34, 8.86, 8.32, 9.39, 10.65, 8.76, 8.84, 9.65, 9.41, 9.19, 9.99, 9.08, 9.20, 8.49, 8.33, 8.55, 9.69, 9.31, 8.48, 8.16, 9.90, 8.44, 9.16, 9.06, 9.17, 9.06, 8.50, 8.61, 8.50, 9.02, 9.28, 9.50, 9.15, 8.57, 8.23, 8.88, 8.25, 8.59, 8.73, 8.52, 9.57, 9.06, 9.38, 9.61, 8.94, 7.66, 10.19, 9.80, 9.03, 8.73, 8.83, 9.76, 8.94, 10.49, 8.66, 8.92, 8.83, 8.38, 8.94, 8.74, 9.12, 8.24, 6.86, 8.46, 8.43, 9.13, 9.02, 9.87, 8.62, 9.41, 7.86, 9.33, 9.65, 9.66, 7.89, 7.49, 8.98, 9.90, 8.70, 8.43, 9.07, 8.87, 8.31, 10.40, 9.83, 7.76, 8.49, 9.11, 7.30, 9.97, 8.67, 8.96, 7.41, 9.06, 9.90, 9.67, 8.34, 7.96, 8.35, 8.53, 8.95, 10.72, 8.58, 8.05, 8.75, 10.08, 8.00, 9.23, 9.13, 9.09, 9.20, 7.91, 8.86, 7.87, 9.01, 8.78, 8.55, 10.20, 8.21, 10.63, 9.17, 9.67, 7.14, 8.96, 8.66, 9.24, 9.29, 8.97, 8.08, 8.72, 9.06, 8.29, 10.01, 9.42, 8.56, 8.61, 10.25, 8.40, 9.56, 9.76, 8.16, 9.55, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 7.92, 7.87, 8.29, 9.30, 9.52, 6.49, 9.13, 7.47, 9.80, 8.67, 8.46, 7.95, 7.12, 9.28, 7.67, 9.09, 8.54, 9.19, 8.23, 9.12, 8.79, 9.11, 8.39, 8.77, 9.05, 9.14, 8.37, 8.99, 8.32, 8.83, 10.10, 8.75, 9.92, 8.95, 8.22, 9.21, 8.56, 11.15, 8.82, 7.78, 9.42, 9.01, 8.66, 9.17, 8.68, 9.22, 8.86, 8.25, 9.22, 8.91, 8.74, 9.47, 9.23, 8.12, 8.54, 10.00, 8.62, 8.21, 9.67, 9.23, 8.71, 9.99, 7.93, 8.00, 9.11, 8.72, 8.56, 8.63, 10.10, 8.81, 9.34, 9.19, 8.87, 8.88, 8.73, 9.38, 8.21, 8.88, 9.26, 9.56, 8.38, 9.54, 9.42, 8.47, 7.76, 8.29, 8.87, 8.32, 10.26, 9.14, 8.90, 8.12, 9.14, 9.46, 9.98, 8.92, 9.28, 8.87, 9.30, 8.39, 10.22, 7.11, 8.77, 8.91, 9.70, 9.53, 8.74, 9.13, 8.97, 9.29, 8.42, 9.75, 8.80, 9.51, 9.13, 9.23, 8.38, 8.20, 9.04, 8.66, 10.80, 9.12, 8.38, 8.84, 8.66, 7.78, 7.36, 8.73, 8.87, 8.33, 10.01, 9.00, 8.47, 8.60, 8.14, 8.14, 8.10, 9.47, 8.15, 9.04, 9.55, 9.49, 8.89, 9.32, 8.25, 8.35, 9.74, 9.18, 8.94, 7.85, 9.45, 9.46, 9.06, 9.56, 8.83, 9.08, 8.43, 7.87, 9.30, 8.31, 9.59, 9.79, 8.72, 7.85, 8.78, 8.73, 8.81, 9.71, 9.44, 8.91, 9.33, 8.59, 9.48, 9.47, 8.57, 8.95, 8.36, 10.50, 7.58, 9.56, 8.40, 9.46, 8.41, 8.07, 8.54, 9.02, 8.60, 8.89, 8.49, 9.44, 8.22, 9.60, 9.03, 9.58, 8.07, 9.65, 8.88, 8.71, 9.21, 10.11, 9.47, 8.71, 9.10, 9.51, 9.02, 7.96, 7.66, 8.24, 8.12, 9.44, 9.81, 8.50, 9.16, 9.75, 8.75, 9.11, 8.57, 8.53, 7.64, 7.71, 9.18, 9.27, 8.20, 8.72, 9.47, 8.47, 8.48, 10.86, 8.07, 9.15, 7.93, 9.55, 8.15, 8.75, 9.56, 8.71, 9.48, 8.75, 7.91, 9.50, 9.11, 7.98, 8.26, 8.64, 8.86, 9.63, 8.02, 9.28, 9.38, 10.14, 8.95, 8.05, 8.79, 7.62, 8.49, 8.99, 7.20, 8.79, 8.49, 10.30, 7.11, 9.15, 8.89, 9.14, 8.99, 8.38, 9.56, 9.49, 8.26, 9.10, 9.71, 9.29, 7.84, 9.13, 8.16, 9.13, 8.79, 9.23, 9.39, 9.06, 8.62, 9.44, 7.42, 10.04, 7.46, 8.87, 8.07, 8.56, 9.52, 8.59, 8.68, 9.40, 8.00, 9.99, 9.46, 9.18, 9.41, 8.97, 9.85, 8.72, 7.92, 9.47, 8.15, 8.24, 7.63, 8.32, 9.04, 8.32, 8.79, 9.27, 9.38, 8.26, 7.38, 8.46, 9.39, 8.35, 9.11, 10.19, 8.94, 9.27, 9.59, 8.87, 8.50, 8.18, 9.31, 9.71, 8.10, 8.27, 8.78, 7.18, 8.98, 9.46, 8.70, 8.62, 8.74, 8.93, 9.37, 8.82, 8.29, 9.97, 8.53, 9.05, 9.01, 8.38, 9.45, 8.29, 8.08, 9.22, 8.53, 8.42, 8.85, 8.29, 8.69, 9.03, 9.29, 8.69, 8.77, 8.88, 9.12, 9.12, 9.36, 9.21, 8.93, 8.04, 8.49, 9.20, 9.80, 9.44, 10.23, 9.50, 9.01, 8.63, 10.39, 7.53, 9.70, 9.69, 9.57, 9.50, 9.87, 8.14, 7.04, 9.20, 8.88, 9.54, 8.60, 8.00, 8.20, 8.37, 9.36, 9.88, 8.53, 9.54, 9.03, 7.99, 9.63, 8.63, 8.77, 10.12, 8.60, 8.40, 8.63, 8.80, 9.03, 9.04, 9.15, 9.12, 8.12, 9.08, 8.41, 9.68, 8.88, 9.99, 8.76, 8.55, 8.83, 9.23, 9.34, 8.75, 8.52, 7.79, 9.11, 8.83, 8.91, 8.00, 9.47, 9.16, 8.58, 9.33, 10.30, 9.00, 7.32, 9.40, 9.35, 8.95, 8.71, 9.67, 9.14, 8.05, 8.96, 8.29, 8.72, 8.38, 9.03, 9.21, 10.41, 7.84, 9.51, 8.31, 8.47, 8.12, 8.66, 9.04, 9.04, 10.52, 7.72, 8.59, 8.63, 9.24, 9.49, 7.80, 9.67, 8.98, 7.87, 9.20, 8.41, 9.64, 9.09, 7.88, 8.57, 9.48, 8.53, 8.01, 8.02, 9.32, 8.88, 8.56, 9.86, 8.21, 8.95, 8.25, 8.31, 8.59, 9.22, 9.14, 8.40, 7.76, 8.39, 8.82, 9.44, 7.62, 8.16, 8.56, 8.79, 9.26, 8.89, 8.74, 8.88, 8.45, 8.99, 9.69, 8.37, 8.26, 7.91, 9.38, 8.55, 7.55, 9.46, 7.56, 7.72, 9.22, 9.25, 8.60, 9.44, 8.11, 8.86, 9.25, 9.32, 7.98, 8.65, 9.10, 7.98, 8.52, 7.81, 8.20, 10.55, 9.52, 8.35, 9.01, 9.04, 8.82, 8.95, 9.38, 10.38, 9.51, 7.61, 9.38, 8.00, 9.53, 9.46, 8.74, 9.83, 8.14, 9.18, 9.17, 8.71, 9.21, 9.39, 9.32, 9.93, 8.56, 8.98, 8.90, 8.35, 8.66, 8.95, 8.02, 8.95, 9.51, 7.87, 8.82, 8.10, 9.34, 9.02, 8.71, 8.85, 9.35, 8.47, 8.62, 9.78, 10.92, 8.89, 9.78, 8.43, 9.03, 8.35, 9.07, 9.80, 8.78, 10.42, 9.31, 10.51, 9.29, 8.66, 8.79, 10.47, 9.23, 9.71, 9.75, 9.22, 8.82, 8.62, 8.45, 8.82, 8.73, 9.21, 9.09, 9.53, 9.25, 8.65, 8.68, 8.58, 7.97, 8.09, 7.96, 8.68, 9.09, 8.60, 9.48, 8.73, 8.73, 9.20, 8.85, 9.13, 7.77, 8.85, 8.28, 7.78, 7.89, 9.01, 8.05, 9.29, 8.85, 8.77, 9.09, 8.01, 8.97, 8.81, 8.77, 7.61, 8.84, 8.93, 8.80, 8.81, 9.57, 8.13, 8.61, 9.58, 9.09, 9.13, 9.10, 8.92, 7.69, 8.56, 9.53, 8.95, 9.20, 8.04, 8.89, 8.05, 8.01, 8.70, 8.47, 8.07, 9.10, 8.77, 9.08, 8.98, 8.76, 9.55, 9.56, 8.29, 9.10, 7.52, 8.34, 8.02, 7.44, 9.98, 9.80, 9.48, 9.19, 9.02, 9.47, 8.70, 9.11, 7.35, 8.16, 9.06, 9.44, 9.18, 9.51, 8.60, 8.33, 8.53, 9.35, 9.38, 7.92, 9.14, 9.47, 8.60, 8.65, 8.49, 9.63, 9.46, 7.46, 8.60, 7.35, 9.91, 7.05, 8.72, 7.83, 9.25, 8.85, 9.54, 9.13, 8.04, 7.21, 8.35, 7.66, 9.17, 8.44, 8.27, 6.72, 8.40, 7.50, 9.37, 8.69, 9.38, 9.15, 8.42, 9.30, 8.14, 8.82, 9.81, 9.05, 8.97, 8.96, 8.80, 9.73, 9.14, 8.42, 7.57, 7.45, 9.45, 9.00, 8.09, 8.88, 8.32, 7.61, 7.92, 8.37, 8.24, 8.41, 9.32, 8.25, 8.57, 8.81, 6.89, 7.92, 8.46, 8.94, 8.65, 9.41, 8.77, 8.65, 8.64, 7.00, 9.40, 7.75, 8.92, 10.31, 7.52, 8.86, 7.07, 7.35, 8.83, 9.10, 7.99, 7.87, 8.00, 7.56, 8.30, 8.26, 6.79, 8.42, 7.63, 8.46, 9.42, 9.35, 8.70, 7.59, 8.63, 8.79, 8.34, 8.84, 8.67, 9.29, 9.33, 9.42, 8.77, 8.49, 9.09, 8.24, 7.82, 8.72, 8.95, 8.76, 9.65, 8.83, 8.85, 7.91, 9.41, 9.16, 9.01, 8.93, 8.10, 8.54, 8.92, 8.36, 8.95, 7.65, 8.55, 8.55, 9.57, 7.90, 9.30, 8.03, 8.80, 9.50, 8.48, 9.86, 8.92, 9.71, 7.88, 9.28, 8.32, 8.83, 8.55, 8.37, 7.60, 9.80, 7.18, 9.43, 8.63, 9.63, 8.74, 9.50, 9.26, 8.87, 8.38, 9.18, 8.90, 8.77, 8.67, 9.10, 9.10, 8.65, 9.30, 8.70, 8.82, 8.14, 9.57, 8.62, 8.38, 8.51, 8.46, 7.76, 9.29, 8.37, 9.01, 8.60, 8.80, 7.73, 7.83, 8.53, 8.60, 9.64, 9.19, 9.15, 8.87, 8.27, 10.03, 8.96, 9.73, 9.84, 9.68, 9.04, 7.50, 9.07, 9.83, 8.22, 9.81, 9.30, 8.43, 8.55, 7.47, 8.54, 9.06, 9.30, 10.48, 8.90, 7.58, 9.71, 9.69, 7.57, 8.77, 8.97, 7.98, 8.42, 8.95, 8.90, 8.98, 8.54, 8.69, 8.38, 8.70, 8.66, 8.43, 9.22, 8.50, 7.93, 8.79, 7.86, 8.86, 8.23, 9.15, 9.35, 8.70, 8.98, 8.54, 8.41, 9.30, 9.64, 9.10, 8.48, 8.35, 8.86, 9.79, 7.57, 8.26, 8.90, 9.30, 8.63, 9.35, 7.78, 8.17, 8.22, 8.30, 8.54, 8.70, 8.06, 8.17, 8.33, 9.02, 7.22, 8.26, 9.36, 8.74, 8.20, 8.93, 9.37, 9.35, 9.05, 9.16, 8.61, 9.42, 9.23, 8.65, 7.79, 9.66, 8.72, 8.94, 7.48, 8.15, 8.67, 9.35, 8.40, 9.17, 8.93, 9.12, 8.11, 7.95, 9.62, 9.38, 8.59, 8.27, 8.79, 8.47, 9.00, 8.56, 8.13, 7.26, 8.85, 9.27, 7.40, 8.95, 9.10, 8.98, 8.81, 8.82, 9.33, 8.66, 8.18, 8.25, 9.56, 8.71, 8.83, 9.23, 8.98, 8.41, 8.82, 9.43, 9.18, 8.19, 8.27, 8.15, 9.22, 8.61, 9.10, 8.08, 8.24, 9.43, 8.78, 9.38, 9.30, 8.82, 8.85, 9.18, 8.95, 8.95, 8.72, 8.94, 9.80, 8.64, 8.74, 8.91, 9.27, 8.94, 8.68, 9.66, 8.33, 8.37, 8.69, 7.80, 8.93, 8.68, 9.55, 9.43, 8.40, 7.75, 8.12, 9.60, 8.61, 8.74, 8.76, 8.08, 8.65, 7.71, 7.71, 9.29, 8.70, 8.82, 8.66, 8.33, 9.11, 10.36, 8.65, 8.36, 8.97, 7.92, 8.20, 9.55, 9.38, 7.54, 9.02, 8.65, 9.37, 7.75, 7.80, 7.46, 8.43, 9.23, 8.70, 9.22, 8.31, 9.59, 8.95, 9.46, 7.98, 9.05, 10.06, 8.18, 9.61, 7.73, 9.09, 9.13, 7.52, 8.65, 7.12, 9.04, 8.85, 9.29, 7.41, 7.46, 9.01, 8.77, 8.68, 7.77, 7.84, 9.22, 8.84, 8.29, 9.25, 8.68, 8.98, 9.23, 7.84, 9.56, 9.28, 8.84, 8.72, 8.57, 8.16, 10.23, 8.49, 8.60, 9.40, 6.72, 8.92, 9.27, 9.88, 10.40, 9.40, 9.12, 8.79, 8.60, 9.20, 9.04, 9.59, 9.39, 9.04, 9.04, 8.94, 8.52, 9.08, 9.30, 8.52, 8.66, 8.52, 9.55, 8.95, 7.87, 9.16, 9.72, 8.80, 9.84, 8.48, 9.37, 8.44, 7.21, 9.64, 8.60, 8.97, 9.13, 8.89, 9.25, 9.23, 8.72, 8.85, 8.96, 9.84, 7.96, 8.37, 9.64, 8.16, 8.72, 8.52, 9.60, 9.67, 8.19, 9.15, 7.72, 8.63, 8.84, 8.79, 8.95, 9.59, 8.23, 9.15, 8.50, 8.46, 9.78, 8.39, 9.30, 8.78, 8.93, 9.46, 8.23, 9.07, 8.23, 8.92, 8.52, 7.64, 8.31, 8.83, 9.34, 8.86, 8.39, 8.56, 8.59, 8.71, 10.43, 9.06, 7.79, 6.92, 8.39, 7.70, 8.72, 8.27, 7.55, 8.39, 6.91, 8.87, 8.26, 9.11, 9.87, 9.83, 9.47, 9.07, 9.47, 9.71, 9.71, 9.19, 8.59, 8.87, 8.67, 9.03, 8.83, 9.60, 9.72, 9.01, 8.69, 8.70, 9.48, 8.93, 9.26, 7.82, 9.72, 8.96, 8.59, 8.73, 9.68, 10.00, 7.67, 9.63, 8.87, 7.52, 9.56, 8.84, 8.95, 7.44, 8.54, 8.99, 9.03, 9.00, 9.07, 9.11, 9.68, 9.07, 9.33, 8.87, 8.75, 9.57, 7.77, 8.42, 9.40, 8.39, 8.06, 8.11, 8.99, 9.58, 9.14, 9.46, 8.96, 8.67, 7.84, 8.84, 9.37, 8.68, 8.51, 8.88, 9.79, 8.76, 7.19, 8.60, 8.95, 9.71, 7.24, 8.72, 9.47, 8.02, 10.46, 8.02, 8.76, 8.02, 9.88, 9.02, 8.81, 8.43, 9.49, 9.01, 9.13, 9.22, 8.80, 9.13, 8.92, 8.97, 9.01, 7.17, 8.51, 8.84, 7.20, 8.19, 8.53, 7.48, 8.52, 8.88, 9.19, 7.18, 7.73, 7.98, 8.92, 8.29, 7.58, 8.50, 9.05, 9.31, 8.66, 8.53, 9.31, 8.18, 7.66, 9.39, 7.90, 7.85, 9.85, 10.34, 8.86, 8.98, 7.77, 8.62, 6.66, 8.12, 8.84, 8.76, 8.07, 8.98, 8.52, 9.05, 8.73, 9.03, 8.90, 8.21, 9.27, 8.36, 8.80, 8.04, 9.05, 9.13, 7.87, 7.94, 7.78, 8.53, 9.37, 9.58, 8.15, 7.78, 8.65, 7.26, 8.24, 9.46, 6.93, 6.93, 8.23, 9.22, 8.57, 10.41, 8.73, 10.16, 8.80, 7.05, 8.69, 8.82, 8.35, 8.90, 8.40, 9.55, 9.05, 9.89, 10.00, 8.62, 8.60, 8.93, 8.98, 8.27, 8.45, 10.50, 8.28, 8.48, 8.23, 9.03, 9.87, 8.04, 7.46, 8.31, 8.56, 9.23, 8.80, 9.34, 9.63, 8.97, 8.15, 9.54, 8.72, 8.16, 8.93, 8.80, 8.94, 9.79, 7.78, 8.06, 8.43, 9.22, 8.44, 8.40, 8.32, 8.28, 8.23, 8.07, 8.65, 8.60, 8.77, 7.82, 7.74, 10.36, 9.24, 9.07, 9.10, 9.49, 8.97, 8.05, 8.26, 8.81, 9.30, 8.77, 7.85, 8.42, 9.18, 8.73, 10.25, 9.33, 8.77, 8.17, 8.09, 7.80, 9.49, 8.69, 8.61, 7.72, 9.42, 9.12, 8.60, 8.12, 9.69, 8.24, 9.48, 8.88, 9.00, 8.72, 8.88, 7.23, 9.48, 9.56, 9.08, 9.36, 9.23, 8.63, 9.43, 8.68, 10.27, 8.67, 8.63, 9.55, 7.39, 10.28, 9.31, 8.41, 9.03, 9.42, 9.19, 7.87, 8.78, 8.91, 8.40, 8.52, 9.03, 8.74, 8.38, 9.15, 9.07, 9.05, 9.20, 8.84, 10.41, 8.36, 8.48, 7.95, 8.39, 9.65, 9.65, 8.96, 8.59, 8.15, 9.08, 7.94, 9.14, 8.72, 8.23, 9.12, 8.95, 8.27, 9.74, 9.87, 9.27, 8.07, 9.32, 8.47, 10.76, 8.19, 8.35, 8.59, 8.47, 9.55, 8.92, 8.56, 7.90, 9.55, 7.94, 9.87, 8.83, 7.27, 8.90, 8.01, 9.26, 9.07, 9.26, 8.11, 10.38, 7.99, 9.49, 8.90, 9.52, 8.50, 8.64, 10.82, 8.35, 8.38, 8.97, 9.57, 9.67, 9.04, 9.72, 8.39, 9.15, 9.71, 9.71, 9.88, 9.02, 9.43, 8.67, 9.33, 9.38, 9.20, 11.76, 10.00, 8.19, 8.84, 8.60, 9.65, 9.65, 8.93, 8.57, 9.68, 8.39, 9.23, 9.24, 8.47, 8.70, 9.26, 8.86, 8.01, 9.36, 7.76, 9.48, 9.55, 9.19, 8.84, 8.71, 9.91, 7.16, 8.34, 9.58, 7.34, 8.06, 9.53, 8.46, 8.22, 8.86, 9.30, 9.77, 9.05, 8.34, 9.24, 8.05, 8.29, 8.33, 7.74, 9.55, 8.40, 9.72, 8.77, 9.42, 8.70, 9.27, 8.55, 8.71, 8.27, 9.52, 7.71, 8.64, 8.00, 9.65, 8.07, 9.18, 9.54, 9.30, 9.18, 9.57, 7.87, 9.05, 9.61, 8.59, 7.57, 8.78, 8.80, 7.53, 9.77, 8.63, 8.34, 8.80, 8.59, 8.30, 9.76, 9.16, 7.00, 8.47, 8.87, 9.24, 7.42, 8.46, 8.91, 8.82, 8.94, 8.48, 8.83, 7.90, 8.71, 9.14, 7.97, 9.07, 8.05, 9.14, 8.43, 9.99, 8.29, 9.54, 9.10, 8.69, 8.78, 9.22, 9.22, 9.22, 9.06, 8.09, 8.38, 8.73, 8.93, 8.06, 7.24, 8.33, 9.42, 8.93, 8.37, 9.69, 9.29, 8.68, 8.74, 9.64, 8.68, 9.08, 9.00, 9.25, 8.99, 9.09, 8.44, 8.81, 8.72, 9.13, 8.55, 9.60, 7.32, 7.92, 9.18, 9.12, 9.30, 7.92, 7.86, 8.39, 7.64, 9.33, 8.72, 8.60, 9.36, 7.87, 8.20, 7.07, 7.04, 8.08, 8.92, 9.32, 9.76, 9.05, 7.35, 8.66, 8.84, 8.84, 8.99, 8.72, 8.40, 8.60, 10.04, 8.87, 9.47, 6.75, 8.43, 8.76, 8.36, 9.44, 9.24, 9.11, 8.32, 9.21, 9.10, 9.06, 6.83, 7.88, 6.74, 8.51, 7.95, 8.47, 9.35, 9.20, 7.19, 8.40, 8.84, 8.48, 9.52, 8.96, 10.12, 9.04, 8.27, 8.66, 8.21, 7.97, 8.77, 9.49, 8.03, 8.45, 10.34, 7.93, 9.46, 9.62, 8.88, 9.44, 8.87, 9.92, 8.83, 9.49, 8.27, 8.16, 9.13, 8.84, 8.36, 9.65, 8.72, 9.28, 7.92, 8.72, 9.07, 8.39, 9.40, 8.35, 9.71, 8.99, 7.39, 8.25, 9.49, 8.56, 9.17, 8.56, 9.41, 8.32, 8.80, 8.73, 8.74, 8.91, 9.39, 8.31, 8.63, 9.08, 9.48, 8.47, 8.74, 9.26, 10.10, 9.21, 8.59, 8.80, 9.19, 8.30, 9.28, 8.78, 9.56, 7.39, 7.87, 8.44, 9.16, 9.28, 8.67, 8.47, 9.23, 9.31, 8.31, 8.03, 7.22, 8.18, 9.39, 8.83, 8.78, 9.11, 7.90, 9.16, 8.24, 9.24, 7.84, 9.24, 8.35, 9.03, 7.76, 10.05, 8.86, 8.38, 8.09, 8.18, 9.49, 8.89, 9.69, 8.85, 10.49, 8.50, 8.49, 7.82, 8.13, 8.53, 9.12, 8.61, 8.61, 8.96, 10.75, 8.28, 8.89, 9.29, 9.01, 8.44, 8.85, 8.68, 7.49, 8.25, 10.20, 8.49, 9.20, 8.64, 9.64, 9.63, 8.84, 8.17, 8.26, 8.38, 8.51, 8.51, 9.37, 8.39, 9.59, 8.43, 8.97, 8.93, 9.59, 8.13, 8.82, 8.12, 9.15, 9.35, 7.80, 7.68, 8.61, 7.75, 9.13, 9.57, 8.36, 9.25, 8.21, 8.04, 9.33, 8.42, 8.47, 8.75, 7.97, 8.25, 7.53, 10.49, 8.82, 7.68, 9.26, 8.57, 9.91, 8.41, 8.97, 10.80, 9.02, 9.05, 9.25, 8.56, 8.72, 8.56, 7.03, 9.14, 9.79, 9.25, 8.53, 9.09, 8.72, 9.28, 8.60, 9.86, 7.96, 10.67, 8.92, 8.92, 8.52, 8.12, 8.85, 9.33, 7.79, 9.20, 8.45, 8.75, 10.62, 8.92, 7.46, 8.10, 9.20, 8.76, 7.83, 7.88, 9.53, 8.23, 8.44, 8.59, 10.65, 8.84, 10.33, 7.87, 8.03, 9.74, 9.08, 8.47, 8.44, 8.43, 8.68, 7.71, 8.24, 8.64, 9.28, 8.12, 10.79, 9.04, 6.73, 7.86, 8.60, 9.12, 9.12, 9.56, 8.42, 8.78, 8.66, 10.12, 8.51, 8.06, 7.91, 8.84, 9.00, 8.38, 8.79, 9.19, 9.59, 9.24, 8.26, 7.78, 8.52, 8.99, 8.59, 9.03, 8.79, 8.38, 7.25, 9.55, 8.95, 9.39, 8.87, 8.86, 8.83, 8.92, 8.50, 10.18, 8.76, 9.00, 8.20, 7.40, 8.43, 9.16, 9.13, 8.15, 7.30, 8.84, 8.39, 8.43, 9.72, 8.52, 8.22, 8.22, 8.20, 8.27, 8.80, 8.92, 7.70, 8.63, 9.36, 9.05, 9.75, 8.30, 8.27, 8.39, 6.73, 8.50, 9.36, 8.70, 9.19, 7.53, 8.24, 9.12, 9.31, 8.51, 9.23, 8.83, 8.88, 8.97, 9.43, 9.90, 10.34, 9.63, 9.21, 7.86, 9.30, 8.27, 10.04, 9.13, 9.34, 9.13, 8.72, 9.96, 7.85, 9.45, 7.76, 11.23, 9.24, 9.24, 7.76, 9.70, 9.18, 7.98, 8.51, 7.90, 8.36, 9.62, 8.71, 9.28, 9.78, 9.26, 9.57, 9.39, 9.22, 8.73, 8.30, 8.21, 8.63, 7.90, 9.43, 8.90, 9.67, 8.30, 9.63, 8.71, 10.08, 8.90, 7.33, 8.18, 8.46, 7.17, 9.03, 7.82, 8.67, 10.88, 10.07, 8.70, 9.07, 7.81, 9.59, 7.50, 9.07, 9.22, 9.44, 9.20, 7.83, 9.48, 8.87, 9.24, 8.86, 8.35, 8.75, 9.80, 9.15, 8.68, 7.82, 9.43, 9.20, 8.32, 8.52, 7.99, 10.49, 7.89, 8.23, 9.68, 7.71, 9.20, 8.50, 8.91, 8.71, 8.50, 8.83, 9.52, 7.81, 9.43, 10.28, 8.11, 8.94, 8.30, 8.59, 10.76, 7.58, 8.71, 8.36, 8.97, 9.38, 8.86, 9.31, 7.98, 8.23, 8.18, 8.83, 10.39, 9.35, 9.15, 8.25, 7.61, 8.82, 9.83, 7.71, 9.69, 9.15, 9.67, 8.50, 10.44, 8.01, 8.29, 8.76, 8.82, 10.24, 9.56, 7.49, 9.51, 8.20, 9.59, 7.31, 8.91, 8.14, 10.70, 9.03, 8.42, 7.71, 9.68, 8.22, 7.69, 7.38, 8.00, 8.88, 8.24, 9.70, 8.80, 6.74, 9.24, 8.66, 8.20, 8.64, 9.51, 9.63, 8.31, 8.61, 7.84, 9.49, 8.90, 8.53, 9.24, 8.90, 8.81, 10.24, 9.08, 9.22, 9.16, 8.91, 8.97, 8.14, 7.21, 8.37, 7.93, 8.29, 7.95, 8.66, 8.89, 9.10, 9.07, 7.05, 8.98, 8.01, 9.11, 8.52, 9.45, 8.53, 8.36, 8.44, 8.21, 8.36, 7.78, 6.84, 8.56, 9.08, 8.84, 8.36, 8.51, 8.43, 7.82, 7.35, 9.40, 10.23, 8.14, 8.55, 9.72, 8.95, 8.08, 9.27, 8.08, 9.06, 8.93, 9.50, 8.99, 9.34, 8.88, 7.93, 7.60, 8.52, 9.46, 9.10, 8.91, 8.90, 8.36, 9.14, 9.54, 9.66, 8.00, 8.67, 8.52, 7.49, 8.63, 8.67, 10.82, 8.42, 9.80, 8.70, 9.10, 8.45, 9.45, 8.70, 9.70, 8.54, 8.26, 8.65, 8.34, 7.97, 9.83, 8.05, 8.53, 9.30, 8.83, 8.90, 7.57, 7.13, 9.92, 8.13, 7.78, 7.38, 8.71, 9.33, 8.81, 9.81, 8.43, 7.94, 9.66, 9.75, 9.27, 9.06, 8.92, 9.05, 8.68, 8.63, 8.62, 9.09, 8.73, 9.73, 7.54, 9.53, 9.00, 8.35, 10.06, 8.32, 8.57, 9.18, 8.33, 8.65, 9.69, 8.70, 11.11, 7.87, 8.59, 9.22, 8.90, 8.61, 9.73, 8.14, 8.40, 7.60, 9.22, 9.52, 7.86, 6.82, 8.02, 7.69, 9.07, 8.14, 6.13, 8.76, 8.98, 7.54, 7.17, 9.37, 8.65, 9.25, 8.53, 8.46, 8.80, 9.09, 7.78, 9.47, 8.15, 8.67, 9.12, 9.64, 7.89, 8.99, 8.00, 7.63, 8.43, 8.41, 9.62, 7.75, 9.70, 10.09, 8.52, 9.01, 9.77, 9.52, 7.71, 7.52, 9.82, 9.42, 8.35, 8.70, 8.57, 8.92, 7.71, 10.61, 9.93, 8.40, 7.80, 8.87, 9.16, 9.21, 8.40, 8.23, 8.55, 7.93, 9.48, 8.61, 9.73, 7.34, 8.44, 8.65, 9.91, 7.89, 7.52, 8.94, 7.99, 8.17, 8.42, 8.44, 8.94, 7.94, 6.99, 8.92, 9.70, 7.12, 8.21, 8.53, 7.37, 8.79, 8.42, 7.65, 8.71, 7.75, 7.66, 8.77, 7.04, 8.51, 8.57, 8.29, 9.66, 7.30, 8.39, 8.26, 7.63, 8.37, 9.43, 8.92, 7.95, 9.03, 9.05, 7.71, 9.33, 7.71, 9.48, 8.67, 8.04, 9.48, 8.56, 7.96, 8.66, 8.62, 7.55, 9.20, 8.55, 8.61, 8.29, 8.68, 7.52, 8.04, 8.21, 9.38, 9.19, 9.32, 7.96, 9.23, 7.54, 8.68, 9.48, 8.04, 8.00, 7.68, 9.15, 8.08, 6.88, 8.56, 8.05, 7.99, 7.90, 7.85, 7.80, 9.82, 8.61, 9.11, 9.27, 8.52, 8.83, 9.50, 8.58, 8.99, 8.11, 9.55, 7.41, 8.54, 8.28, 8.30, 7.62, 8.76, 8.85, 8.32, 8.05, 8.07, 9.12, 7.70, 8.57, 7.96, 8.41, 8.40, 9.35, 7.71, 9.28, 8.00, 7.63, 9.35, 7.95, 9.29, 8.86, 8.36, 7.47, 8.91, 6.41, 9.42, 8.88, 8.80, 9.46, 7.94, 8.61, 9.34, 8.57, 8.85, 10.16, 9.49, 8.57, 7.50, 9.06, 8.62, 9.92, 8.60, 8.60, 8.70, 9.63, 8.83, 8.76, 9.48, 7.76, 8.69, 7.86, 8.01, 9.98, 8.81, 7.68, 8.84, 8.73, 8.12, 8.01, 7.97, 8.52, 7.47, 9.28, 9.68, 9.00, 9.96, 8.36, 8.86, 8.14, 7.84, 8.60, 7.54, 9.76, 9.14, 8.90, 8.87, 8.66, 9.66, 8.70, 8.49, 9.68, 8.53, 8.30, 8.47, 9.37, 8.85, 8.99, 9.17, 8.63, 8.77, 9.36, 8.85, 8.04, 8.40, 8.94, 7.97, 7.28, 9.47, 8.17, 8.48, 8.83, 9.72, 8.69, 8.02, 8.42, 9.15, 7.42, 8.41, 8.54, 9.07, 9.46, 7.44, 7.78, 9.33, 8.94, 9.22, 9.44, 9.02, 8.20, 7.61, 8.69, 9.43, 8.62, 8.29, 8.64, 8.18, 8.90, 10.57, 9.25, 8.54, 7.40, 8.82, 7.51, 9.23, 8.82, 8.71, 7.55, 9.56, 7.91, 8.71, 7.65, 6.20, 7.76, 8.62, 8.20, 10.07, 8.80, 9.93, 8.02, 8.93, 8.07, 7.87, 8.68, 11.10, 10.66, 10.25, 8.17, 9.75, 8.80, 8.13, 9.12, 9.47, 9.30, 9.01, 9.44, 6.86, 7.98, 8.41, 9.66, 9.73, 7.45, 9.71, 8.61, 8.26, 9.15, 8.67, 9.59, 10.57, 9.58, 8.17, 8.83, 7.97, 8.18, 8.16, 9.10, 8.49, 9.70, 8.46, 8.45, 8.80, 8.30, 8.50, 6.99, 8.31, 8.25, 8.85, 8.92, 8.75, 9.28, 8.94, 7.56, 8.15, 7.65, 8.55, 8.82, 8.57, 7.54, 7.06, 8.66, 9.98, 8.35, 6.91, 9.24, 9.22, 9.15, 8.58, 7.72, 8.64, 7.83, 8.15, 10.39, 9.83, 9.51, 8.61, 8.02, 8.51, 8.13, 8.22, 9.50, 8.96, 6.92, 8.31, 8.91, 8.81, 8.89, 10.02, 9.25, 8.53, 8.73, 10.29, 8.11, 8.40, 8.61, 10.42, 9.02, 9.44, 9.45, 7.92, 8.43, 9.19, 8.60, 8.58, 8.23, 10.64, 8.58, 8.38, 8.85, 8.60, 9.93, 6.81, 9.56, 8.78, 8.60, 9.65, 7.49, 8.34, 9.05, 8.18, 9.16, 7.76, 8.92, 9.66, 8.76, 9.36, 9.17, 9.21, 8.82, 9.01, 9.52, 8.04, 8.90, 8.63, 9.25, 7.53, 8.37, 8.64, 8.98, 8.81, 9.25, 8.62, 7.73, 10.10, 8.52, 8.38, 9.45, 7.82, 9.04, 9.08, 6.74, 9.76, 9.29, 7.99, 7.14, 8.48, 9.19, 8.31, 8.91, 8.52, 10.51, 9.05, 7.55, 8.63, 9.10, 7.99, 8.61, 8.63, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 10.57, 9.51, 7.84, 8.06, 6.48, 8.73, 8.62, 10.70, 9.31, 10.34, 8.90, 7.79, 9.01, 8.20, 9.20, 8.72, 8.57, 8.50, 8.75, 8.65, 8.51, 8.38, 9.14, 8.62, 7.44, 7.63, 8.92, 10.19, 8.45, 7.92, 8.26, 7.91, 8.61, 7.38, 7.18, 8.48, 8.32, 10.89, 8.77, 9.01, 8.91, 7.85, 8.18, 5.87, 8.11, 7.67, 10.16, 8.89, 8.91, 8.14, 9.55, 9.26, 9.56, 8.36, 7.07, 9.06, 8.78, 8.42, 7.90, 8.68, 8.73, 9.01, 7.54, 9.66, 9.30, 9.90, 8.37, 9.01, 8.48, 9.00, 9.75, 8.82, 8.81, 8.98, 10.16, 9.55, 8.59, 8.51, 7.43, 9.66, 8.20, 8.23, 10.95, 9.37, 8.89, 9.08, 7.38, 9.13, 9.23, 8.03, 8.49, 9.37, 9.32, 8.41, 8.69, 8.46, 8.66, 7.62, 9.26, 9.13, 9.36, 8.65, 8.14, 8.45, 7.51, 8.31, 9.43, 10.27, 9.14, 9.65, 9.01, 7.50, 9.22, 10.22, 8.51, 8.09, 8.36, 10.08, 8.60, 8.53, 8.25, 8.94, 7.91, 9.51, 8.81, 8.41, 10.21, 9.32, 9.18, 8.98, 7.93, 9.83, 7.82, 7.87, 8.87, 8.74, 8.21, 9.05, 8.79, 9.45, 8.91, 9.57, 9.26, 8.33, 8.27, 8.71, 7.81, 8.77, 8.90, 8.58, 9.24, 9.52, 9.30, 9.59, 7.91, 8.60, 9.48, 9.23, 9.21, 8.43, 9.03, 9.42, 8.72, 9.96, 9.40, 8.86, 10.00, 9.29, 8.42, 7.08, 7.24, 9.21, 9.75, 8.20, 8.60, 9.77, 8.83, 9.27, 8.66, 9.25, 9.04, 9.36, 7.60, 8.42, 8.62, 9.92, 9.34, 8.69, 8.84, 8.14, 8.05, 8.39, 10.07, 9.89, 9.60, 8.59, 9.55, 8.79, 9.74, 8.31, 8.90, 7.70, 8.98, 8.66, 7.58, 9.45, 8.98, 8.54, 10.48, 7.69, 8.80, 7.73, 8.17, 9.00, 8.64, 9.28, 8.85, 8.56, 9.92, 9.98, 8.91, 10.27, 9.07, 10.05, 9.56, 8.24, 9.88, 8.81, 9.48, 8.73, 10.77, 9.22, 8.91, 9.04, 9.03, 8.99, 9.63, 8.87, 6.85, 9.67, 10.34, 9.69, 9.66, 8.48, 10.08, 8.49, 9.08, 8.75, 7.69, 8.90, 9.07, 9.53, 9.53, 9.32, 8.31, 8.23, 9.77, 8.91, 9.81, 9.09, 8.91, 8.81, 8.53, 10.02, 8.18, 8.41, 9.16, 8.75, 7.97, 9.04, 8.86, 7.58, 7.92, 9.13, 8.02, 9.28, 9.41, 8.96, 8.29, 8.70, 8.55, 8.30, 9.84, 8.34, 9.43, 8.44, 8.58, 11.02, 7.88, 8.10, 9.05, 9.26, 9.29, 9.62, 8.01, 10.00, 7.39, 9.48, 7.76, 7.73, 9.79, 9.01, 7.95, 9.80, 9.18, 9.09, 8.58, 8.51, 9.73, 8.88, 8.61, 9.02, 9.39, 8.09, 9.25, 9.00, 9.63, 8.54, 7.99, 8.50, 8.34, 8.62, 9.33, 8.64, 8.64, 7.94, 8.46, 9.24, 8.85, 10.05, 8.69, 8.83, 9.24, 9.61, 6.90, 9.34, 9.77, 9.31, 8.92, 8.56, 7.47, 9.23, 7.59, 8.81, 7.18, 8.63, 7.78, 8.86, 10.09, 8.99, 8.65, 8.41, 9.27, 9.48, 8.20, 9.95, 8.74, 8.79, 8.28, 8.77, 9.55, 7.85, 9.48, 8.17, 8.64, 10.00, 7.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.91, 10.14, 8.13, 7.98, 8.57, 9.35, 9.42, 9.96, 8.87, 9.48, 8.60, 8.32, 8.92, 8.33, 8.21, 9.71, 8.39, 9.42, 7.58, 8.31, 8.44, 8.74, 8.74, 9.74, 7.72, 10.17, 8.43, 8.09, 9.60, 8.16, 8.82, 9.36, 8.95, 9.24, 8.01, 7.07, 8.69, 9.60, 8.13, 9.05, 9.63, 9.64, 8.29, 7.62, 8.85, 8.68, 8.38, 8.06, 8.00, 8.66, 8.35, 8.15, 9.06, 8.79, 10.17, 10.18, 9.51, 8.06, 7.80, 9.67, 8.48, 10.10, 7.71, 8.47, 8.78, 9.29, 9.88, 8.43, 9.15, 9.29, 9.56, 9.12, 9.06, 8.74, 9.82, 7.53, 8.60, 7.89, 10.35, 8.32, 7.99, 12.17, 9.39, 8.71, 8.31, 10.63, 8.88, 7.61, 7.74, 7.19, 8.74, 8.78, 9.08, 8.77, 8.30, 9.27, 9.45, 8.39, 8.35, 8.90, 7.83, 9.71, 8.51, 9.13, 8.47, 8.86, 8.85, 8.99, 9.67, 8.80, 9.55, 7.16, 8.50, 9.09, 8.41, 9.11, 8.44, 10.49, 7.78, 9.75, 8.85, 8.62, 8.85, 9.13, 9.11, 9.50, 10.52, 8.33, 9.19, 8.47, 8.44, 10.29, 7.75, 7.83, 8.82, 8.80, 8.83, 8.92, 7.65, 10.01, 8.96, 10.04, 9.57, 8.71, 7.61, 8.44, 8.44, 10.32, 9.14, 9.35, 8.19, 10.62, 7.94, 7.90, 8.97, 8.99, 9.34, 8.76, 8.83, 8.31, 9.11, 8.03, 9.72, 8.88, 9.33, 9.08, 7.52, 8.90, 9.78, 7.06, 8.43, 9.05, 8.92, 7.97, 8.37, 9.24, 8.53, 8.38, 11.04, 9.53, 9.34, 9.79, 9.35, 9.53, 8.63, 8.68, 8.68, 7.98, 9.27, 8.67, 8.34, 9.25, 8.46, 8.48, 8.82, 9.22, 7.80, 9.30, 8.79, 8.81, 7.48, 9.89, 9.04, 7.97, 8.23, 9.05, 8.98, 8.95, 9.31, 9.40, 9.65, 10.07, 8.18, 8.77, 8.76, 9.76, 9.19, 7.71, 8.14, 8.79, 9.20, 7.01, 8.44, 9.20, 8.60, 7.75, 8.74, 8.27, 9.65, 8.50, 8.81, 9.47, 8.50, 8.63, 7.83, 9.07, 9.12, 8.33, 8.86, 7.89, 9.96, 7.25, 9.57, 7.68, 8.50, 9.09, 10.51, 8.95, 8.25, 8.07, 9.22, 7.69, 9.09, 10.61, 8.43, 8.03, 7.32, 9.22, 8.84, 9.20, 7.66, 7.94, 9.07, 8.72, 7.62, 8.04, 9.57, 9.30, 9.25, 8.35, 9.74, 8.11, 9.69, 9.00, 7.49, 9.65, 8.94, 8.94, 8.92, 8.65, 8.36, 10.05, 9.78, 7.01, 8.84, 8.73, 8.39, 8.76, 8.97, 9.69, 9.56, 9.11, 8.70, 9.63, 8.38, 8.45, 8.74, 9.04, 8.69, 7.45, 7.90, 8.69, 8.96, 8.70, 9.72, 9.25, 8.95, 9.11, 8.96, 9.93, 8.47, 8.70, 6.47, 9.60, 7.35, 8.38, 8.86, 8.97, 8.95, 10.22, 8.93, 8.10, 9.23, 8.21, 8.01, 8.23, 11.19, 8.66, 8.38, 8.76, 7.86, 9.09, 8.82, 9.04, 7.75, 9.82, 9.11, 8.64, 9.63, 8.49, 8.80, 9.02, 9.08, 9.74, 9.94, 8.76, 8.27, 8.95, 7.70, 8.82, 9.86, 7.47, 8.65, 8.96, 8.12, 10.42, 9.09, 8.78, 8.02, 9.10, 9.84, 8.91, 8.50, 7.98, 9.45, 8.22, 8.52, 8.97, 8.75, 7.98, 8.66, 7.92, 8.32, 8.72, 8.23, 8.17, 9.10, 8.36, 9.06, 10.12, 8.68, 8.57, 8.85, 7.33, 8.69, 8.15, 9.08, 8.70, 9.55, 9.19, 9.55, 8.63, 8.17, 10.12, 8.89, 9.54, 7.68, 9.44, 8.55, 8.83, 8.90, 9.52, 8.07, 8.63, 9.52, 7.99, 8.16, 7.95, 8.78, 9.11, 9.34, 8.32, 9.27, 8.84, 8.74, 9.28, 9.31, 8.95, 8.26, 8.60, 9.17, 8.83, 8.63, 7.65, 9.28, 9.32, 8.65, 9.56, 9.51, 8.47, 8.83, 9.75, 8.05, 8.38, 8.66, 8.77, 9.20, 8.30, 7.96, 9.00, 9.41, 8.00, 7.66, 8.98, 7.96, 9.09, 9.47, 7.72, 10.11, 8.06, 8.70, 9.24, 9.34, 8.34, 9.68, 8.60, 8.97, 8.19, 9.20, 9.32, 8.64, 8.78, 8.39, 8.23, 7.88, 8.09, 8.27, 8.64, 8.13, 9.32, 9.21, 9.71, 9.07, 9.06, 9.27, 8.03, 8.75, 7.39, 10.31, 8.60, 8.76, 8.89, 8.75, 9.02, 8.15, 8.88, 9.19, 8.98, 8.42, 9.43, 8.17, 7.88, 9.30, 9.86, 6.27, 9.73, 7.21, 9.11, 9.41, 8.73, 7.33, 8.49, 9.13, 8.23, 9.57, 9.31, 8.85, 9.30, 8.76, 8.02, 9.31, 8.58, 9.01, 8.28, 9.64, 8.82, 8.70, 8.37, 9.60, 8.64, 8.84, 7.90, 8.94, 10.85, 8.28, 9.23, 8.85, 8.42, 8.68, 7.49, 8.35, 9.33, 9.03, 9.07, 8.49, 9.82, 9.93, 9.22, 9.87, 7.93, 8.93, 8.12, 8.22, 7.45, 7.99, 7.26, 9.07, 8.81, 9.61, 9.48, 8.67, 8.41, 9.50, 8.79, 8.77, 9.39, 7.65, 8.17, 8.31, 9.14, 8.08, 7.70, 8.58, 8.38, 8.44, 8.77, 8.34, 7.93, 7.12, 7.92, 8.64, 8.43, 9.59, 8.00, 7.27, 8.64, 8.27, 8.40, 8.64, 8.52, 9.26, 8.78, 11.21, 8.70, 8.34, 9.61, 9.57, 8.88, 8.84, 9.21, 8.26, 8.50, 8.77, 9.25, 9.91, 9.71, 8.62, 8.52, 9.15, 9.19, 9.72, 8.62, 7.96, 8.48, 9.68, 9.82, 8.21, 9.25, 8.89, 8.02, 9.84, 9.01, 9.73, 8.55, 8.33, 8.72, 9.41, 8.56, 8.79, 8.92, 9.01, 8.31, 7.83, 8.14, 8.59, 9.10, 7.80, 9.71, 7.98, 8.82, 8.96, 7.07, 8.75, 8.87, 9.21, 7.72, 9.54, 7.85, 9.79, 7.86, 8.32, 8.70, 9.41, 9.80, 8.44, 8.86, 8.66, 8.76, 8.89, 8.89, 9.31, 9.68, 9.39, 8.77, 8.82, 9.34, 8.76, 8.85, 10.52, 8.47, 8.55, 8.41, 8.31, 8.91, 8.72, 9.22, 9.18, 9.28, 8.05, 8.44, 8.24, 8.58, 11.34, 8.85, 7.75, 9.06, 8.98, 9.47, 9.05, 9.40, 7.70, 8.48, 9.10, 8.51, 8.36, 7.99, 9.16, 10.79, 9.02, 7.97, 8.55, 8.22, 9.96, 8.54, 9.37, 8.77, 8.98, 7.69, 8.73, 8.67, 9.55, 8.63, 8.58, 8.58, 7.44, 9.52, 8.79, 9.30, 7.73, 8.26, 8.09, 9.23, 10.04, 8.82, 9.53, 7.42, 8.70, 9.04, 8.54, 9.83, 9.23, 8.08, 8.98, 8.57, 8.30, 9.34, 8.27, 6.83, 9.08, 7.91, 8.97, 8.91, 10.45, 10.28, 8.74, 8.14, 8.95, 8.62, 9.28, 9.46, 8.71, 10.47, 8.72, 8.07, 9.18, 9.11, 9.62, 9.51, 9.47, 9.12, 9.03, 9.50, 10.92, 9.16, 10.09, 8.84, 9.42, 9.37, 9.94, 9.34, 9.75, 8.94, 8.01, 9.06, 7.85, 8.97, 9.22, 9.03, 9.63, 9.37, 10.59, 8.09, 9.39, 8.00, 8.11, 8.11, 7.55, 8.64, 8.87, 8.79, 8.47, 8.03, 8.31, 10.13, 8.27, 9.80, 8.95, 9.11, 8.96, 9.81, 8.50, 8.95, 8.67, 8.23, 9.29, 9.99
stats: (hide)
number of times: 10009/10009
best time: 5.87
worst time: 13.41

current avg5: 8.97 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 7.48 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 9.03 (σ = 0.50)
best avg12: 7.97 (σ = 0.53)

current avg25: 8.73 (σ = 0.54)
best avg25: 8.15 (σ = 0.53)

current avg50: 9.04 (σ = 0.57)
best avg50: 8.34 (σ = 0.56)

current avg100: 8.93 (σ = 0.58)
best avg100: 8.41 (σ = 0.57)

current avg500: 8.80 (σ = 0.53)
best avg500: 8.62 (σ = 0.60)

current avg1000: 8.82 (σ = 0.56)
best avg1000: 8.69 (σ = 0.59)

current avg5000: 8.82 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5000: 8.82 (σ = 0.55)

current avg10000: 8.99 (σ = 0.60)
best avg10000: 8.99 (σ = 0.60)

session avg: 8.99 (σ = 0.60)
session mean: 9.00


Sorry for long post no time will compile tomorrow morning. *DO NOT DELETE, although feel free to dump in spoilers.*


I finished! Sub-9 avg10000 whoopee!


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 7, 2012)

^ Congrats man!


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks! Good luck with yours! 10000 sure doesn't sound like a lot until you try it xD


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 7, 2012)

Dang. Sub-9 is crazy. I'm starting mine Saturday, and I'm just hoping for sub-14 Dx


----------



## Mikel (Jun 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I finished! Sub-9 avg10000 whoopee!



That is insane. Not only did you complete it, but it was sub-9. Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2012)

5BLD said:


> I finished! Sub-9 avg10000 whoopee!



Congratulations! You really did it!

I'm glad you didn't have to roll it.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 8, 2012)

I had a big smile on when I scrolled down the list of 10009 solves. Yours must be twice as big!!
Congratulations.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 9, 2012)

START: 5/31/12
FINISH: 7/1/12
DAYS GONE: 9
DAYS TO GO: 22
SOLVES DONE: 2800
SOLVES LEFT: 7200
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 327.27

best time: 10.62 
worst time: 22.09

best avg5: 13.79 
best avg12:  14.45 
best avg100: 15.82 
session avg:  16.77 

11.80 Solve (With reconstruction in description)


Spoiler



[youtube]wTRsEMZiLL4&feature=plcp[/youtube]


Even my best solves are filled with mistakes lol.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 9, 2012)

Way to go 5BLD, sub 9 is just an incredible achievement :tu


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

START: 6-9-12
FINISH: 7-10-12
DAYS GONE: 1
DAYS TO GO: 29
SOLVES DONE: 350
SOLVES LEFT: 9650
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 332.76
best time: 9.51
worst time: 24.42

best avg5: 11.61
best avg12: 13.09
best avg50: 13.67
best avg100: 14.05
session avg: 14.40

Here we go! D:<


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 10, 2012)

Good luck Ninja Storm.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

jeff081692 said:


> Good luck Ninja Storm.



Thanks! 

I've finally gotten a month with nothing to do xD


----------



## jeff081692 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm out. This is taking more out of my day than I thought so I will focus on F2L training for a bit.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 10, 2012)

START: 6-9-12
FINISH: 7-10-12
DAYS GONE: 2
DAYS TO GO: 28
SOLVES DONE: 700
SOLVES LEFT: 9300
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 332.14
best time: 9.51
worst time: 25.14

best avg5: 11.61
best avg12: 13.09
best avg50: 13.67
best avg100: 14.05
best avg500: 14.34
session avg: 14.40


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

START: 6-9-12
FINISH: 7-10-12
DAYS GONE: 3
DAYS TO GO: 27
SOLVES DONE: 1050
SOLVES LEFT: 8950
SOLVES PER DAY REQUIRED: 331.48
best time: 9.51
worst time: 25.14

best avg5: 11.61
best avg12: 13.09
best avg50: 13.67
best avg100: 14.05
best avg500: 14.34
best avg1000: 14.39
session avg: 14.43


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

Out after three days because of wrist problems? Dang.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 12, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Out after three days because of wrist problems? Dang.



Unlucky 
What exactly happened?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 12, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Unlucky
> What exactly happened?



Wrists start hurting after ~15 solves, and a competition this weekend doesn't make me want to push my limits. Oh well. I'll probably do some "1000 in three days" until I get my stamina up. I'll try again in a few months.


----------



## Riley (Jun 13, 2012)

Finally finished. 5,290 solves and 70 sub 10's. I'm satisfied.

Times: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1O0LqOMeZ0EZZhdpckfxHhWGWD3yB8XQZNfrRGhi6Twg/edit
Blog with some updates/info about it: http://woobikscubes.webs.com/apps/blog/


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 19, 2012)

I try to do 1000 solves per day!!


----------



## applemobile (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you live on jupiter?


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol. Nuclearbigdaddy, if you manage to do this, I will truly be amazed at not only your dedication, but how much free time you have 

If you succeed, I will try to break your 10-day record in the summer...


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 20, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Lol. Nuclearbigdaddy, if you manage to do this, I will truly be amazed at not only your dedication, but how much free time you have
> 
> If you succeed, I will try to break your 10-day record in the summer...








It was a joke at my mistake earlier on my 3x3 times post.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd like to try this but I'm a little confused as to how this will work. So if I choose to start on june 25th, then my last day to complete this comp would be the 24th of july? Is that right? Also, I use qqtimer but I noticed in the description that qqtimer won't be able to handle 10000 solves. So what would i have to do? complete x amount of solves in any given day, then copy and paste it all in a spread sheet? Are the scrambles provided somewhere or do I use qqtimer for that too? Apologies if all this info was in the description.

Is there anything else during the course of completing this would be helpful to know?

Thanks


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 23, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Are the scrambles provided somewhere or do I use qqtimer for that too?



Use qqtimer for Scrambles.

Save times in notepad I believe.. not sure though :confused:


----------



## AJ Blair (Jul 1, 2012)

Alrighty I'm giving this a go. I tried to do it the month before US Nationals last year, but some stuff came up and I only got about 3000 solves done. I'm doing it again for practice before US Nationals this year and I took advantage of having nothing to do today by getting a small chunk done in one day!

number of times: 700/700
best time: 9.57
worst time: 17.49

current avg5: 13.24 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 11.28 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 13.43 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 12.17 (σ = 1.17)

current avg50: 13.34 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 12.70 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 13.32 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 12.88 (σ = 1.06)

current avg500: 13.11 (σ = 1.02)
best avg500: 13.11 (σ = 1.02)

session avg: 13.22 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 13.21



Spoiler



12.49, 13.85, 13.49, 12.92, 15.67, 14.06, 13.12, 14.04, 13.78, 12.43, 14.87, 12.49, 9.57, 12.37, 12.30, 11.25, 13.73, 14.91, 14.54, 14.16, 11.40, 12.57, 12.07, 13.62, 13.28, 15.55, 12.95, 12.16, 12.54, 13.01, 12.80, 12.45, 11.28, 11.53, 14.97, 13.44, 11.94, 13.78, 13.17, 14.13, 13.98, 14.20, 13.42, 15.09, 13.53, 13.58, 14.31, 12.35, 12.04, 14.99, 15.15, 12.83, 13.55, 14.00, 15.63, 13.05, 12.63, 13.52, 13.34, 12.80, 13.01, 11.61, 13.88, 11.90, 13.57, 13.30, 12.15, 12.80, 15.83, 12.36, 15.83, 13.36, 13.33, 10.95, 14.80, 11.36, 14.79, 13.50, 15.03, 14.70, 14.78, 14.47, 14.92, 11.46, 15.79, 14.16, 15.68, 13.77, 13.93, 11.54, 14.09, 13.49, 12.78, 14.62, 12.56, 13.23, 13.09, 15.57, 13.27, 13.23, 9.92, 13.54, 13.05, 13.08, 13.18, 14.71, 11.70, 14.30, 11.48, 12.73, 14.09, 11.94, 14.14, 12.33, 12.34, 14.02, 14.70, 12.71, 15.97, 13.04, 11.90, 13.82, 13.30, 13.03, 11.49, 11.74, 13.17, 13.30, 13.37, 14.01, 13.32, 16.39, 14.96, 14.27, 14.38, 13.81, 12.12, 12.79, 14.71, 12.31, 12.64, 12.05, 14.72, 12.40, 14.08, 13.24, 12.37, 11.99, 14.20, 14.59, 14.41, 12.88, 11.49, 14.21, 15.38, 12.26, 13.58, 13.20, 15.58, 10.43, 16.70, 13.92, 12.08, 14.45, 14.50, 14.77, 12.80, 13.74, 11.61, 15.13, 13.35, 14.47, 11.69, 11.62, 14.92, 15.30, 12.84, 11.99, 14.25, 12.04, 15.13, 13.10, 13.09, 14.00, 14.48, 14.91, 14.99, 13.21, 15.25, 12.61, 12.94, 14.79, 15.67, 14.44, 12.53, 13.62, 14.71, 15.46, 15.31, 13.45, 11.83, 11.00, 13.49, 12.43, 14.13, 14.43, 13.75, 11.91, 14.12, 9.75, 13.16, 10.90, 13.11, 12.77, 12.42, 12.15, 14.43, 13.71, 11.33, 12.16, 14.99, 12.84, 13.49, 14.12, 11.64, 12.13, 11.46, 13.83, 14.35, 13.96, 12.99, 11.84, 12.15, 12.18, 12.03, 12.05, 14.55, 11.43, 11.68, 12.66, 14.31, 15.36, 13.59, 12.83, 10.49, 13.57, 11.33, 11.44, 13.83, 11.59, 13.50, 13.87, 14.49, 13.20, 13.08, 12.42, 14.98, 14.19, 12.85, 10.73, 14.49, 14.39, 13.05, 13.60, 12.13, 11.75, 14.35, 14.52, 13.24, 14.31, 15.27, 11.71, 12.01, 14.60, 12.39, 10.94, 13.52, 13.63, 13.89, 14.39, 12.82, 11.72, 13.55, 14.73, 10.39, 14.13, 14.12, 13.18, 11.77, 12.92, 11.44, 12.69, 14.00, 12.09, 14.51, 12.85, 11.82, 11.87, 12.87, 11.75, 13.26, 12.34, 11.65, 12.03, 13.62, 12.87, 13.78, 13.44, 11.36, 14.44, 11.20, 12.56, 13.00, 12.50, 12.27, 15.85, 15.45, 12.97, 12.50, 11.44, 12.25, 12.74, 12.41, 15.46, 11.30, 11.57, 12.63, 13.67, 13.31, 13.68, 14.38, 13.38, 12.05, 13.01, 14.02, 14.19, 14.55, 13.22, 14.01, 13.25, 14.15, 14.66, 11.05, 12.03, 13.35, 11.01, 10.90, 12.35, 11.63, 14.44, 12.03, 13.96, 13.77, 13.46, 14.17, 13.81, 12.72, 14.42, 13.77, 11.91, 14.04, 14.59, 13.80, 13.58, 14.38, 14.55, 12.14, 14.55, 12.47, 12.96, 12.94, 12.38, 10.14, 12.69, 14.49, 13.93, 10.82, 12.23, 13.70, 12.98, 13.36, 13.77, 11.37, 14.03, 12.22, 14.27, 13.35, 13.48, 12.62, 12.80, 13.92, 11.99, 15.84, 12.48, 14.08, 12.04, 11.44, 16.25, 13.15, 14.19, 13.78, 12.51, 14.41, 12.01, 12.93, 11.21, 13.51, 13.67, 14.01, 14.49, 13.60, 11.60, 14.25, 12.69, 13.20, 14.30, 13.71, 12.38, 12.82, 14.35, 14.05, 14.38, 10.90, 13.06, 13.45, 13.32, 14.93, 11.69, 14.49, 12.68, 13.41, 13.08, 13.64, 13.95, 10.28, 13.10, 12.57, 12.70, 12.84, 14.34, 10.72, 12.93, 13.36, 12.05, 12.23, 12.69, 13.73, 13.44, 11.95, 12.36, 13.31, 11.37, 14.09, 10.93, 13.75, 13.26, 12.01, 12.76, 10.98, 16.14, 13.06, 14.28, 12.74, 14.06, 10.92, 10.46, 13.74, 14.20, 12.85, 11.74, 13.53, 14.10, 13.36, 12.05, 13.07, 13.65, 12.68, 13.34, 13.34, 13.87, 14.82, 12.28, 12.16, 12.20, 15.37, 13.64, 12.93, 14.86, 13.48, 10.78, 11.90, 14.55, 14.76, 13.10, 13.84, 12.56, 14.82, 12.67, 14.07, 12.31, 10.98, 11.28, 11.07, 12.47, 11.50, 13.49, 13.06, 11.87, 12.79, 13.58, 14.24, 12.12, 14.84, 13.00, 10.10, 13.44, 13.86, 13.92, 13.56, 13.65, 10.35, 12.15, 13.54, 13.82, 11.15, 13.69, 11.21, 13.29, 12.89, 10.20, 14.23, 15.60, 11.43, 10.95, 11.72, 12.59, 12.14, 14.42, 13.35, 12.70, 13.74, 12.73, 14.18, 12.90, 13.75, 11.95, 11.05, 11.58, 13.97, 14.12, 13.20, 12.96, 14.45, 13.37, 12.07, 12.44, 12.66, 13.85, 11.70, 13.41, 11.90, 12.29, 14.77, 14.73, 13.77, 13.93, 12.71, 14.41, 11.51, 13.31, 13.33, 13.67, 13.86, 13.75, 13.26, 12.22, 14.77, 14.63, 12.51, 13.46, 14.81, 14.37, 13.68, 11.37, 12.22, 11.84, 12.09, 14.20, 11.10, 15.26, 13.88, 14.83, 12.87, 13.57, 13.37, 12.30, 13.73, 14.70, 13.44, 14.65, 11.21, 14.71, 12.95, 15.51, 11.01, 13.56, 12.37, 14.43, 13.24, 10.54, 13.07, 14.06, 12.56, 11.94, 14.26, 13.10, 13.77, 14.56, 14.47, 14.25, 14.07, 17.49, 13.42, 9.92, 12.43, 14.32, 10.55, 14.92, 12.55, 12.48, 10.91, 11.81, 11.00, 13.48, 12.14, 14.30, 14.82, 14.99, 13.62, 12.69, 14.00, 15.41, 11.25, 14.13, 12.40, 14.57, 14.25, 12.25, 13.26, 14.94, 12.25, 12.12, 13.09, 11.83, 15.24, 13.37, 14.24, 13.13, 13.44, 13.33, 13.97, 13.05, 14.40, 13.36, 13.44, 14.65, 13.97, 12.07, 14.44, 14.78, 14.39, 14.27, 10.67, 11.63, 11.96, 11.26, 15.66, 11.42, 14.64, 12.78, 13.17, 11.83, 15.27, 14.07, 12.37, 14.34, 13.00, 13.11, 12.06, 13.78, 11.75, 15.44, 12.05, 13.64, 16.22, 13.18, 11.72, 12.22, 14.33, 15.85


----------



## KCuber (Jul 2, 2012)

I got a late start on my first day, and could only get 350, my avg at the start was not that great, but i ended up breaking my single and avg of 100 PB

number of times: 350/350
best time: 8.61
worst time: 16.65

current avg5: 13.14 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 11.22 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 12.72 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 11.82 (σ = 1.04)

current avg100: 12.47 (σ = 0.81)
best avg100: 12.40 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 12.81 (σ = 0.91)
session mean: 12.82

my results will be posted here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZZdoO4Oc76nHc8dCxKD_jnF3ZdhcVhQN0Fyxse3thFU/edit


----------



## Speedmaster (Jul 3, 2012)

I also want to do 10 000 3x3 solves this month
day 2:
number of times 333

total number of times: 666


----------



## mdolszak (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow, I just figured out that, if I were to do the 10,000 solves, pulling off a 30.00 average (which is a couple seconds below my actual average), I would be cubing for almost 3.5 days! And this doesn't even include scrambling, inspection, etc. In fact, including 10 seconds for scrambling and 10 seconds for inspecting, this marathon would take up almost 6 days!

If that's not a marathon, then I don't know what is.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 7, 2012)

6 days of 333 solves/day.... love it!


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 7, 2012)

More like 1667 solves a day for 6 days


----------



## Squarangle (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm going to try to do the 10000 solves on Cubemania... I've already done 2060 solves there already, so my goal will be 12060 solves total by the end of this month.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 12, 2012)

Almost 5k!


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm 1623 cubes in at the moment. It's taking me a lot of time since I average 20.5 seconds per cube. I also tend to scramble really slowly.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 24, 2012)

7259 done.


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 25, 2012)

3744 cubes solved so far...


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 26, 2012)

Penguinstorm300 said:


> 3744 cubes solved so far...



For the month of July?


----------



## APdRF (Jul 27, 2012)

Started today with 206 solves, tomorrow I'll increase the number  

Deadline: 26th August

Times:


Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm tempted to do this with Pyraminx, but I can't do it in August (writing a 50k word novel (~1.6k words/day) plus school starts) or sept, oct, nov, dec, jan, feb, march, apr or may. I write another novel in june, then July I do movie marathons  (star wars, lotr, jurassic park, pirates of the caribbean, karate kid), and then writing again in august, etc.


How long does it take to do 333 solves each day?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 28, 2012)

Ickathu: 2-3 hours for me a day it was including chat time
Towards the end I was pushing to <2 hours each day but that was really pushing it, and no breaks. Also. I personally challenge you to complete 3x3 in august. If you do it you will receive 2, maybe 3 imaginary cookies. Seriously, I'm sure you can find time. I managed to get 9000 done in a month where we had school production rehearsals 9-7 every day for a week and a bit. I turned in to a zombie however

Will be doing this in (again!) august. Aiming for a 8.0x (or lower) avg10000, taking into account how much I postulate I'll improve. Yeah I am really pushing it. Should take me fewer days than 31 as it's summer break but I have not been cubig all day every day...

Also, if I were to do a cubing marathon I could probably get it done in 3 days. But no way I'm doing that unless I'm at someone else's house. And if Big Bang Theory is on.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 29, 2012)

Doing it with 3x3?! But I average like 25 seconds! That'd take (25 second solve + 12 second inspection on avg + 8 seconds scrambling = 45sec/solve) 250 minutes a day, going nonstop. *4 HOURS OF CUBING.*

Let's see, if I wake up at 7...
7-8 running, showering, breakfast, etc
8-9 free time
9-4:30 school
4:30-5 free time (homework first)
5-7:30 karate
7:30-8:15 showering (again...) chores, dinner, etc
8:15-10 free time (homework first, but I'll probably be done by then)

That's only 3.5 hours of freetime a day, and that's without any homework.

I'll do it with pyraminx though, and then maybe try 3x3 sometime this winter or next summer, once I've already done some kind of 10,000 cube marathon already.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

Lol homework. I remember when I was doing the marathon. I was sometimes doing it while travelling to school. Or sometimes cubed in school, or on the bus if homework was done somehow. I'm crazy. Still got top marks for the subjects I cared about though.
Also, don't forget, weekends exist xD.

Okay I'm not going to deny it. 4 hours *is* a lot. I did struggle to sometimes actually have enough free time. Though I only went to bed at about 11:45. Though my school day was longer. And I was a bit faster than you.

Eh, if you think you can't do it, try it in a less busy time


----------



## APdRF (Jul 30, 2012)

Quick uptade, I'm without internet atm...  

times (reset, import):


Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38



Note: this session is for the three past days, today it's not inlude yet 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 1069/1069
best time: 9.21
worst time: 18.55

current avg5: 13.19 (s = 0.85)
best avg5: 11.54 (s = 0.38)

current avg12: 13.36 (s = 0.65)
best avg12: 11.97 (s = 0.78)

current avg100: 13.04 (s = 0.95)
best avg100: 12.57 (s = 0.76)

current avg1000: 12.94 (s = 0.89)
best avg1000: 12.93 (s = 0.88)

session avg: 12.95 (s = 0.89)
session mean: 12.95

Uhmm, bad session avg, but I don't care  

It's time to do my daily cubing!


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Lol homework. I remember when I was doing the marathon. I was sometimes doing it while travelling to school. Or sometimes cubed in school, or on the bus if homework was done somehow. I'm crazy. Still got top marks for the subjects I cared about though.
> Also, don't forget, weekends exist xD.
> 
> Okay I'm not going to deny it. 4 hours *is* a lot. I did struggle to sometimes actually have enough free time. Though I only went to bed at about 11:45. Though my school day was longer. And I was a bit faster than you.
> ...



I'm just going to do pyraminx in august. Ya know, you're only a tad bit faster at 3x3 than I am at pyraminx. See who gets the bets averages? That'll motivate me to complete this if I start to struggle.
I want to do 3x3 sometime, just not now. But yet, at the same time some part of me says I can do 3x3... I definitely can't do both though, unless I just aim for 5k of each.

I'll do 3x3 next time that you do this, that way I'll know, even if we aren't racing, that I'm not the only insane person that month.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

Next time that I do this? Did you realise I was thinking of starting today?


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Next time that I do this? Did you realise I was thinking of starting today?



Ooh you are? I'll start pyra today then also. I was meaning the next next time that you do this. As in, August - pyra, and then the time _after that_ I'll do 3x3. 
You really starting today? Sweet.

EDIT: Do you do anything besides 3x3?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Ooh you are? I'll start pyra today then also. I was meaning the next next time that you do this. As in, August - pyra, and then the time _after that_ I'll do 3x3.
> You really starting today? Sweet.
> 
> EDIT: Do you do anything besides 3x3?





Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23



I won't be doing the calculations and documenting every day. Unless people want me to. I sorta know how many I gotta do each day and for the next month or so I have got a lot of free time, I can cram it all into the last week if somehow I fall behind...
I've done 165 already. Quite a roaring start if I can say so myself:
best time: 6.02
worst time: 9.68

best avg5: 7.34 (σ = 0.29)
best avg12: 7.64 (σ = 0.62)
best avg50: 7.93 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 8.00 (σ = 0.52)

session avg: 8.05 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 8.04

I'm mad, I'm gonna aim for a sub8 avg10000. I mean it would be just wonderful, cuz my first avg was just under 10 (tho 9000ish solves not 10000), second was just under 9 (8.99 avg10000). Now would it be nice to add a 7.xx avg10000 to my collection perhaps?

edit: yes. But not well. Once I get some sort of official record I'll begin looking at OH and 2x2 a bit more seriously, but of course 3x3 will remain my main for a while.


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 30, 2012)

5BLD said:


> edit: yes. But not well. Once I get some sort of official record I'll begin looking at OH and 2x2 a bit more seriously, but of course 3x3 will remain my main for a while.



I think that's actually my problem. I (try to) practice everything. I mean, 2x2-7x7, OH, 3bld, 4bld, mbld, pyra. So I don't focus on one thing and get good at that, I just improve a teeny bit on each slowly. I'm trying to drop off the events that I don't really love and just doing them for the weekly comp, but that still leaves me with 3x3, 4x4, 3bld, pyra, and OH...


----------



## APdRF (Jul 30, 2012)

times (reset, import):


Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38, 13.82, 12.92, 13.75, 14.52, 11.16, 12.93, 14.63, 13.32, 13.80, 11.63, 11.36, 12.59, 14.35, 13.58, 12.35, 12.24, 13.26, 14.13, 12.93, 14.48, 12.38, 13.84, 10.42, 12.67, 12.60, 12.09, 11.16, 11.64, 12.91, 14.56, 13.00, 13.99, 11.98, 11.37, 12.85, 12.92, 12.77, 11.22, 14.05, 13.20, 13.51, 12.21, 11.84, 12.68, 12.61, 13.31, 12.50, 12.94, 10.52, 12.19, 14.58, 12.63, 12.38, 10.63, 13.01, 11.62, 12.06, 12.81, 14.65, 11.61, 12.05, 12.82, 12.51, 13.67, 14.15, 13.37, 13.29, 13.86, 12.01, 13.39, 12.39, 13.83, 11.70, 12.09, 13.05, 13.19, 11.69, 12.90, 11.18, 13.30, 12.44, 13.91, 12.20, 12.44, 10.73, 13.32, 12.93, 13.81, 10.90, 12.44, 12.92, 14.70, 14.32, 12.78, 13.11, 13.61, 12.54, 13.26, 12.40, 11.97, 14.35, 12.20, 13.03, 13.20, 11.39, 11.56, 13.73, 13.60, 12.86, 12.61, 12.83, 13.46, 12.74, 11.80, 11.70, 11.98, 12.60, 12.27, 12.30, 13.59, 13.50, 14.94, 12.53, 11.19, 12.79, 12.81, 12.94, 12.97, 12.57, 13.44, 13.33, 9.08, 12.03, 12.13, 14.50, 14.59, 12.94, 13.82, 12.31, 12.69, 13.23, 13.00, 12.49, 12.76, 12.64, 12.43, 12.06, 12.58, 14.31, 12.29, 14.13, 13.16, 12.53, 12.72, 12.79, 11.75, 13.32, 13.65, 12.39, 12.33, 12.14, 11.25, 14.67, 12.84, 13.17, 15.12, 14.04, 13.98, 13.40, 13.64, 13.25, 12.08, 11.97, 14.76, 12.42, 13.11, 13.36, 13.50, 12.16, 11.83, 12.81, 12.18, 14.40, 12.62, 15.00, 12.90, 11.93, 14.64, 13.51, 13.30, 11.34, 11.58, 12.04, 11.96, 10.75, 12.57, 12.34, 14.78, 13.62, 12.72, 12.22, 12.94, 12.62, 13.04, 12.69, 12.84, 13.35, 12.24, 12.00, 11.05, 13.30, 11.92, 13.62, 12.91, 11.42, 12.33, 12.87, 13.46, 13.00, 12.49, 11.63, 15.02, 13.89, 13.20, 11.84, 13.22, 12.58, 13.69, 12.53, 12.46, 13.37, 12.87, 15.60, 14.30, 12.40, 13.37, 12.18, 14.16, 13.82, 12.03, 11.41, 12.16, 12.68, 13.35, 15.47, 13.63, 13.87, 12.75, 10.30, 13.45, 14.12, 13.96, 14.51, 13.60, 11.86, 13.34, 10.75, 12.82, 13.89, 13.75, 13.56, 13.79, 12.26, 12.72, 14.75, 14.58, 13.76, 13.54, 11.13, 12.34, 13.18, 12.16, 13.55, 11.66, 12.98, 13.01, 12.34, 12.95, 12.59, 13.63, 11.16, 13.24, 13.97, 11.55, 13.19, 12.32, 13.13, 13.83, 13.20, 13.03, 10.20, 13.88, 12.59, 11.47, 11.32, 14.08, 12.86, 14.23, 12.66, 13.60, 13.26, 10.40, 11.72, 12.63, 11.40, 13.19, 12.36, 11.15, 12.00, 11.10, 11.78, 12.54, 10.75, 12.40, 12.74, 11.17, 13.14, 11.56, 12.51, 11.69, 11.71, 15.08, 12.67, 11.55, 16.16, 13.36, 13.38, 12.51, 12.65, 12.80, 12.10, 12.66, 13.08, 13.01, 12.97



stats: (hide)
number of times: 1404/1404
best time: 9.08
worst time: 18.55

current mo3: 13.02 (σ = 0.06)
best mo3: 10.98 (σ = 1.86)

current avg5: 12.88 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 11.54 (σ = 0.38)

current avg12: 12.85 (σ = 0.39)
*best avg12: 11.74 (σ = 0.64)
* PB!
current avg100: 12.78 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 12.57 (σ = 0.76)

current avg500: 12.89 (σ = 0.85)
best avg500: 12.84 (σ = 0.84)

current avg1000: 12.88 (σ = 0.88)
best avg1000: 12.88 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 12.92 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 12.92

GOGOGO


----------



## Speedmaster (Jul 30, 2012)

I did 5000 in 2 weeks, but then i had to stop, because I went on holiday


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 30, 2012)

Day 1: session avg 8.08/ avg 50 and 100 PBs. Start: mon 30jul 2012

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21



number of times: 349/349
best time: 6.00
worst time: 10.71

*PB*
best mo3: 6.86 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 7.21 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 7.64 (σ = 0.62)
*best avg50: 7.93 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 8.00 (σ = 0.52)*

session avg: 8.08 (σ = 0.51)
session mean: 8.07


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 31, 2012)

One more day left. Must do 833 solves....


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 31, 2012)

PYRAMINX
Day1



Spoiler



(13.43), 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, (14.99), 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, (5.55), 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, (16.07), 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, (17.94), 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, (4.62), (5.46), 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, (16.82), 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, (3.78), 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, (5.15), 6.19, 9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35), 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, (4.53), 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, (20.81), 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, (5.33), 8.98, 5.93, (14.71), 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, (14.96), (DNF(9.38)), 7.32, 8.02, (4.85), 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, (4.77), 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, (5.13), 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, (4.92), 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, (13.34), 9.51, 6.71, (3.20), 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, (14.30), 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, (5.13), 11.01, (16.08), 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, (14.64), 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, (5.59), 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41



*PBs*
number of times: 299/300
best time: *3.20*
worst time: 20.81

best mo3: 5.82 (σ = 1.41)
best avg5: 6.42 (σ = 1.56)
*best avg12: 7.43 (σ = 1.44)*
best avg50: 8.25 (σ = 1.44)
*best avg100: 8.47 (σ = 1.77)*

session avg: 8.83 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 8.94

And yes, I'm behind after one day, but it's midnight and I'm falling asleep as I solve.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2012)

Ickathu:make it clear you're not doing 3x3; you're doing pyra...


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, but I'm still gonna post here to keep track if that's okay. I'll just specify that it's pyra.


----------



## APdRF (Jul 31, 2012)

*EDIT:*

times (reset, import):


Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38, 13.82, 12.92, 13.75, 14.52, 11.16, 12.93, 14.63, 13.32, 13.80, 11.63, 11.36, 12.59, 14.35, 13.58, 12.35, 12.24, 13.26, 14.13, 12.93, 14.48, 12.38, 13.84, 10.42, 12.67, 12.60, 12.09, 11.16, 11.64, 12.91, 14.56, 13.00, 13.99, 11.98, 11.37, 12.85, 12.92, 12.77, 11.22, 14.05, 13.20, 13.51, 12.21, 11.84, 12.68, 12.61, 13.31, 12.50, 12.94, 10.52, 12.19, 14.58, 12.63, 12.38, 10.63, 13.01, 11.62, 12.06, 12.81, 14.65, 11.61, 12.05, 12.82, 12.51, 13.67, 14.15, 13.37, 13.29, 13.86, 12.01, 13.39, 12.39, 13.83, 11.70, 12.09, 13.05, 13.19, 11.69, 12.90, 11.18, 13.30, 12.44, 13.91, 12.20, 12.44, 10.73, 13.32, 12.93, 13.81, 10.90, 12.44, 12.92, 14.70, 14.32, 12.78, 13.11, 13.61, 12.54, 13.26, 12.40, 11.97, 14.35, 12.20, 13.03, 13.20, 11.39, 11.56, 13.73, 13.60, 12.86, 12.61, 12.83, 13.46, 12.74, 11.80, 11.70, 11.98, 12.60, 12.27, 12.30, 13.59, 13.50, 14.94, 12.53, 11.19, 12.79, 12.81, 12.94, 12.97, 12.57, 13.44, 13.33, 9.08, 12.03, 12.13, 14.50, 14.59, 12.94, 13.82, 12.31, 12.69, 13.23, 13.00, 12.49, 12.76, 12.64, 12.43, 12.06, 12.58, 14.31, 12.29, 14.13, 13.16, 12.53, 12.72, 12.79, 11.75, 13.32, 13.65, 12.39, 12.33, 12.14, 11.25, 14.67, 12.84, 13.17, 15.12, 14.04, 13.98, 13.40, 13.64, 13.25, 12.08, 11.97, 14.76, 12.42, 13.11, 13.36, 13.50, 12.16, 11.83, 12.81, 12.18, 14.40, 12.62, 15.00, 12.90, 11.93, 14.64, 13.51, 13.30, 11.34, 11.58, 12.04, 11.96, 10.75, 12.57, 12.34, 14.78, 13.62, 12.72, 12.22, 12.94, 12.62, 13.04, 12.69, 12.84, 13.35, 12.24, 12.00, 11.05, 13.30, 11.92, 13.62, 12.91, 11.42, 12.33, 12.87, 13.46, 13.00, 12.49, 11.63, 15.02, 13.89, 13.20, 11.84, 13.22, 12.58, 13.69, 12.53, 12.46, 13.37, 12.87, 15.60, 14.30, 12.40, 13.37, 12.18, 14.16, 13.82, 12.03, 11.41, 12.16, 12.68, 13.35, 15.47, 13.63, 13.87, 12.75, 10.30, 13.45, 14.12, 13.96, 14.51, 13.60, 11.86, 13.34, 10.75, 12.82, 13.89, 13.75, 13.56, 13.79, 12.26, 12.72, 14.75, 14.58, 13.76, 13.54, 11.13, 12.34, 13.18, 12.16, 13.55, 11.66, 12.98, 13.01, 12.34, 12.95, 12.59, 13.63, 11.16, 13.24, 13.97, 11.55, 13.19, 12.32, 13.13, 13.83, 13.20, 13.03, 10.20, 13.88, 12.59, 11.47, 11.32, 14.08, 12.86, 14.23, 12.66, 13.60, 13.26, 10.40, 11.72, 12.63, 11.40, 13.19, 12.36, 11.15, 12.00, 11.10, 11.78, 12.54, 10.75, 12.40, 12.74, 11.17, 13.14, 11.56, 12.51, 11.69, 11.71, 15.08, 12.67, 11.55, 16.16, 13.36, 13.38, 12.51, 12.65, 12.80, 12.10, 12.66, 13.08, 13.01, 12.97, 13.32, 14.00, 13.70, 12.40, 15.12, 12.95, 12.03, 13.77, 12.82, 14.09, 13.05, 12.72, 12.90, 13.13, 13.75, 13.28, 13.51, 11.51, 14.60, 13.06, 11.45, 13.76, 14.77, 12.47, 13.77, 12.85, 12.81, 13.95, 11.69, 14.60, 12.85, 12.57, 13.29, 12.03, 12.97, 11.04, 10.35, 14.04, 13.62, 12.16, 10.99, 12.68, 13.08, 13.76, 13.91, 12.38, 12.70, 13.13, 11.37, 14.14, 11.92, 13.05, 11.47, 12.54, 15.21, 12.47, 12.70, 19.22, 13.60, 13.37, 13.15, 12.76, 13.43, 12.06, 13.57, 12.39, 13.47, 11.98, 10.92, 12.76, 12.07, 13.49, 12.25, 12.97, 12.67, 14.29, 11.90, 11.46, 11.76, 13.37, 12.31, 12.42, 12.99, 13.27, 14.17, 13.90, 11.47, 12.12, 10.03, 12.00, 13.26, 12.60, 12.17, 13.99, 13.32, 11.85, 12.77, 12.52, 12.14, 14.47, 12.98, 13.23, 12.02, 11.76, 13.55, 13.08, 13.37, 13.60, 14.40, 12.19, 11.84, 12.40, 14.97, 14.04, 12.07, 13.08, 13.16, 12.31, 12.32, 13.27, 10.81, 12.90, (12.06), 11.04, 10.43, 11.78, (9.57), 13.55, 12.71, 12.45, 13.33, 12.41, 10.37, 13.11, 11.00, 10.65, 12.92, 14.63, 11.94, 10.90, 11.41, 13.68, 14.79, 12.16, 12.02, 12.39, 14.72, 11.41, 12.33, 10.89, 11.92, 13.48, 14.56, 12.17, 13.28, 13.73, 13.31, 10.87, 13.43, 13.56, 10.42, 13.22, 11.55, 12.55, 11.59, 12.56, 12.78, 14.21, 13.08, 12.78, 12.15, 13.64, 13.44, 13.51, 14.36, 11.90, 13.54, 13.12, 14.16, 12.48, 14.98, 13.66, 10.95, 13.44, 13.31, 11.79, 12.27, 14.40, 13.66, 13.13, 11.71, 12.13, 13.43, 12.76, 12.72, 11.96, 12.17, 10.67, 12.95, 12.57, 14.29, 14.84, 13.62, 13.71, 14.23, 10.57, 12.88, 12.59, 14.59, 11.98, 13.19, 12.45, 12.51, 14.77, 12.60, 11.66, 11.94, 13.59, 14.01, 13.63, 13.03, 13.82, 14.23, 11.97, 11.83, 12.12, 13.81, 11.04, 13.09, 14.49, 13.70, 14.09, 14.23, 12.58, 13.31, 13.80, 11.44, 13.29, 12.80, 12.21, 12.79, 13.05, 12.84, 12.23, 13.54, 15.66, 13.86, 13.92, 14.09, 12.78, 11.09, 12.30, 13.45, 13.57, 13.24, 13.35, 13.30, 12.51, 10.49, 14.47, 11.94, 12.25, 13.81, 13.58, 14.42, 13.08, 13.16, 12.11, 12.35, 14.18, 12.89, 14.24, 13.74, 13.94, 12.25, 14.32, 12.31, 10.81, 12.29, 13.13, 12.55, 13.49, 12.96, 13.56, 12.33, 11.71, 12.57, 11.50, 11.85, 11.52, 14.35, 12.99, 13.22, 13.39, 12.14, 14.10, 10.83, 13.12, 12.14, 13.89, 12.27, 13.47, 13.11, 12.69, 13.04, 17.43, 13.32, 13.97, 11.09, 11.65, 11.79, 14.74, 13.98, 14.56, 11.32, 11.18, 13.85, 12.82, 11.87, 14.09, 13.65, 12.70, 10.73, 14.43, 8.20, 14.84, 13.47, 11.68, 12.57, 12.68, 12.23, 13.50, 12.98, 13.19, 9.98, 12.36, 11.64, 12.82, 13.37, 13.70, 13.54, 11.41, 14.21, 11.78, 10.29, 13.50, 14.00, 15.00, 11.11, 11.91, 13.37, 11.81, 11.87, 11.56, 15.24, 13.86, 12.53, 11.28, 13.35, 14.33, 10.53, 13.30, 12.31, 10.85, 13.77, 14.03, 14.79, 11.19, 14.47, 13.32, 11.98, 11.61, 14.92, 11.25, 15.04, 13.70, 13.45, 13.69, 13.16, 11.75, 14.78, 11.59, 12.98, 12.92, 13.40, 12.53, 11.94, 14.07, 11.99, 13.88, 14.32, 14.43, 11.86, 14.46, 13.25, 12.37



stats: (hide)
number of times: 1800/1800
best time: 8.20
worst time: 19.22

current mo50: 13.02 (σ = 1.29)
best mo50: 12.34 (σ = 1.24)

current avg5: 13.35 (σ = 1.03)
best avg5: 11.08 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 13.22 (σ = 0.96)
best avg12: 11.74 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 12.90 (σ = 1.09)
best avg100: 12.56 (σ = 0.91)

current avg500: 12.87 (σ = 0.91)
best avg500: 12.80 (σ = 0.81)

current avg1000: 12.89 (σ = 0.88)
best avg1000: 12.87 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 12.91 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 12.91

Everything but avg100 is PB


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 31, 2012)

Day 2: session avg 8.12.  Start: mon 30jul 2012

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21



number of times: 654/654
best time: 5.86
worst time: 10.71

*PB*
best mo3: 6.86 (σ = 1.06)
best avg5: 7.21 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 7.64 (σ = 0.62)
best avg50: 7.93 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 8.00 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.10 (σ = 0.50)

session avg: 8.12 (σ = 0.50)
session mean: 8.11


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

5BLD said:


> session avg: 8.12 (σ = 0.50)
> session mean: 8.11



MUST SUB 8!


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 1, 2012)

Last day..... finished the marathon. 10 Thousand solves. Overall, I improved ~1.5-2 seconds so I'm pleased.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 1, 2012)

PYRAMINX
Day 2


Spoiler



(13.43), 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, (14.99), 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, (5.55), 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, (16.07), 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, (17.94), 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, (4.62), (5.46), 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, (16.82), 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, (3.78), 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, (5.15), 6.19, 9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35), 10.18, (13.31), 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, (4.53), 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, (20.81), 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, (5.33), 8.98, 5.93, (14.71), 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, (14.96), (DNF(9.38)), 7.32, 8.02, (4.85), 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, (4.77), 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, (5.13), 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, (4.92), 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, (13.34), 9.51, 6.71, (3.20), 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, (14.30), 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, (5.13), 11.01, (16.08), 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, (14.64), 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, (5.59), 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, (13.38), 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, (14.22), 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, (5.27), 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, (5.57), 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, (4.66), 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, (5.29), (13.92), 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, (5.29), 11.08, 9.67, (21.58), 7.41, 6.76, (14.24), 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, (5.34), 8.08, 6.56, (16.06), (13.05), 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, (18.13), 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, (5.13), (5.14), 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, (5.37), 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, (13.70), 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, (4.86), 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, (5.26), 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, (13.80), 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, (13.31), 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, (4.91), (15.04), 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, (5.59), 6.58, (4.96), 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, (14.93), 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, (13.31), 7.83, 6.87, (13.32), 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, (15.65), 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, (4.73), 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, (5.03), 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, (15.64), 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, (5.38), 6.01, (5.38), (5.43), 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, (13.34), 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23



*PB*
number of times: 666/667
best time: 3.20
worst time: 21.58

best mo3: 5.59 (σ = 0.36)
*best avg5: 5.61 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 6.44 (σ = 0.92)
best avg50: 7.83 (σ = 1.47)
best avg100: 8.21 (σ = 1.64)*
session avg: 8.63 (σ = 1.78)
session mean: 8.77

Ugh. Hoped to get up to 700 today cause we have company coming tomorrow, but then I had to clean, got in a huge amount of trouble, practiced driving, etc. Great times though!  Smashed my old PBs.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Last day..... finished the marathon. 10 Thousand solves. Overall, I improved ~1.5-2 seconds so I'm pleased.



Congratulations!


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 1, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Last day..... finished the marathon. 10 Thousand solves. Overall, I improved ~1.5-2 seconds so I'm pleased.



:O you did 833 solves in 1 day? What do you average? Like 10?

holy mother of cubes...


----------



## APdRF (Aug 1, 2012)

6th day: good number of solves  

times (reset, import):


Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38, 13.82, 12.92, 13.75, 14.52, 11.16, 12.93, 14.63, 13.32, 13.80, 11.63, 11.36, 12.59, 14.35, 13.58, 12.35, 12.24, 13.26, 14.13, 12.93, 14.48, 12.38, 13.84, 10.42, 12.67, 12.60, 12.09, 11.16, 11.64, 12.91, 14.56, 13.00, 13.99, 11.98, 11.37, 12.85, 12.92, 12.77, 11.22, 14.05, 13.20, 13.51, 12.21, 11.84, 12.68, 12.61, 13.31, 12.50, 12.94, 10.52, 12.19, 14.58, 12.63, 12.38, 10.63, 13.01, 11.62, 12.06, 12.81, 14.65, 11.61, 12.05, 12.82, 12.51, 13.67, 14.15, 13.37, 13.29, 13.86, 12.01, 13.39, 12.39, 13.83, 11.70, 12.09, 13.05, 13.19, 11.69, 12.90, 11.18, 13.30, 12.44, 13.91, 12.20, 12.44, 10.73, 13.32, 12.93, 13.81, 10.90, 12.44, 12.92, 14.70, 14.32, 12.78, 13.11, 13.61, 12.54, 13.26, 12.40, 11.97, 14.35, 12.20, 13.03, 13.20, 11.39, 11.56, 13.73, 13.60, 12.86, 12.61, 12.83, 13.46, 12.74, 11.80, 11.70, 11.98, 12.60, 12.27, 12.30, 13.59, 13.50, 14.94, 12.53, 11.19, 12.79, 12.81, 12.94, 12.97, 12.57, 13.44, 13.33, 9.08, 12.03, 12.13, 14.50, 14.59, 12.94, 13.82, 12.31, 12.69, 13.23, 13.00, 12.49, 12.76, 12.64, 12.43, 12.06, 12.58, 14.31, 12.29, 14.13, 13.16, 12.53, 12.72, 12.79, 11.75, 13.32, 13.65, 12.39, 12.33, 12.14, 11.25, 14.67, 12.84, 13.17, 15.12, 14.04, 13.98, 13.40, 13.64, 13.25, 12.08, 11.97, 14.76, 12.42, 13.11, 13.36, 13.50, 12.16, 11.83, 12.81, 12.18, 14.40, 12.62, 15.00, 12.90, 11.93, 14.64, 13.51, 13.30, 11.34, 11.58, 12.04, 11.96, 10.75, 12.57, 12.34, 14.78, 13.62, 12.72, 12.22, 12.94, 12.62, 13.04, 12.69, 12.84, 13.35, 12.24, 12.00, 11.05, 13.30, 11.92, 13.62, 12.91, 11.42, 12.33, 12.87, 13.46, 13.00, 12.49, 11.63, 15.02, 13.89, 13.20, 11.84, 13.22, 12.58, 13.69, 12.53, 12.46, 13.37, 12.87, 15.60, 14.30, 12.40, 13.37, 12.18, 14.16, 13.82, 12.03, 11.41, 12.16, 12.68, 13.35, 15.47, 13.63, 13.87, 12.75, 10.30, 13.45, 14.12, 13.96, 14.51, 13.60, 11.86, 13.34, 10.75, 12.82, 13.89, 13.75, 13.56, 13.79, 12.26, 12.72, 14.75, 14.58, 13.76, 13.54, 11.13, 12.34, 13.18, 12.16, 13.55, 11.66, 12.98, 13.01, 12.34, 12.95, 12.59, 13.63, 11.16, 13.24, 13.97, 11.55, 13.19, 12.32, 13.13, 13.83, 13.20, 13.03, 10.20, 13.88, 12.59, 11.47, 11.32, 14.08, 12.86, 14.23, 12.66, 13.60, 13.26, 10.40, 11.72, 12.63, 11.40, 13.19, 12.36, 11.15, 12.00, 11.10, 11.78, 12.54, 10.75, 12.40, 12.74, 11.17, 13.14, 11.56, 12.51, 11.69, 11.71, 15.08, 12.67, 11.55, 16.16, 13.36, 13.38, 12.51, 12.65, 12.80, 12.10, 12.66, 13.08, 13.01, 12.97, 13.32, 14.00, 13.70, 12.40, 15.12, 12.95, 12.03, 13.77, 12.82, 14.09, 13.05, 12.72, 12.90, 13.13, 13.75, 13.28, 13.51, 11.51, 14.60, 13.06, 11.45, 13.76, 14.77, 12.47, 13.77, 12.85, 12.81, 13.95, 11.69, 14.60, 12.85, 12.57, 13.29, 12.03, 12.97, 11.04, 10.35, 14.04, 13.62, 12.16, 10.99, 12.68, 13.08, 13.76, 13.91, 12.38, 12.70, 13.13, 11.37, 14.14, 11.92, 13.05, 11.47, 12.54, 15.21, 12.47, 12.70, 19.22, 13.60, 13.37, 13.15, 12.76, 13.43, 12.06, 13.57, 12.39, 13.47, 11.98, 10.92, 12.76, 12.07, 13.49, 12.25, 12.97, 12.67, 14.29, 11.90, 11.46, 11.76, 13.37, 12.31, 12.42, 12.99, 13.27, 14.17, 13.90, 11.47, 12.12, 10.03, 12.00, 13.26, 12.60, 12.17, 13.99, 13.32, 11.85, 12.77, 12.52, 12.14, 14.47, 12.98, 13.23, 12.02, 11.76, 13.55, 13.08, 13.37, 13.60, 14.40, 12.19, 11.84, 12.40, 14.97, 14.04, 12.07, 13.08, 13.16, 12.31, 12.32, 13.27, 10.81, 12.90, 12.06, 11.04, 10.43, 11.78, 9.57, 13.55, 12.71, 12.45, 13.33, 12.41, 10.37, 13.11, 11.00, 10.65, 12.92, 14.63, 11.94, 10.90, 11.41, 13.68, 14.79, 12.16, 12.02, 12.39, 14.72, 11.41, 12.33, 10.89, 11.92, 13.48, 14.56, 12.17, 13.28, 13.73, 13.31, 10.87, 13.43, 13.56, 10.42, 13.22, 11.55, 12.55, 11.59, 12.56, 12.78, 14.21, 13.08, 12.78, 12.15, 13.64, 13.44, 13.51, 14.36, 11.90, 13.54, 13.12, 14.16, 12.48, 14.98, 13.66, 10.95, 13.44, 13.31, 11.79, 12.27, 14.40, 13.66, 13.13, 11.71, 12.13, 13.43, 12.76, 12.72, 11.96, 12.17, 10.67, 12.95, 12.57, 14.29, 14.84, 13.62, 13.71, 14.23, 10.57, 12.88, 12.59, 14.59, 11.98, 13.19, 12.45, 12.51, 14.77, 12.60, 11.66, 11.94, 13.59, 14.01, 13.63, 13.03, 13.82, 14.23, 11.97, 11.83, 12.12, 13.81, 11.04, 13.09, 14.49, 13.70, 14.09, 14.23, 12.58, 13.31, 13.80, 11.44, 13.29, 12.80, 12.21, 12.79, 13.05, 12.84, 12.23, 13.54, 15.66, 13.86, 13.92, 14.09, 12.78, 11.09, 12.30, 13.45, 13.57, 13.24, 13.35, 13.30, 12.51, 10.49, 14.47, 11.94, 12.25, 13.81, 13.58, 14.42, 13.08, 13.16, 12.11, 12.35, 14.18, 12.89, 14.24, 13.74, 13.94, 12.25, 14.32, 12.31, 10.81, 12.29, 13.13, 12.55, 13.49, 12.96, 13.56, 12.33, 11.71, 12.57, 11.50, 11.85, 11.52, 14.35, 12.99, 13.22, 13.39, 12.14, 14.10, 10.83, 13.12, 12.14, 13.89, 12.27, 13.47, 13.11, 12.69, 13.04, 17.43, 13.32, 13.97, 11.09, 11.65, 11.79, 14.74, 13.98, 14.56, 11.32, 11.18, 13.85, 12.82, 11.87, 14.09, 13.65, 12.70, 10.73, 14.43, 8.20, 14.84, 13.47, 11.68, 12.57, 12.68, 12.23, 13.50, 12.98, 13.19, 9.98, 12.36, 11.64, 12.82, 13.37, 13.70, 13.54, 11.41, 14.21, 11.78, 10.29, 13.50, 14.00, 15.00, 11.11, 11.91, 13.37, 11.81, 11.87, 11.56, 15.24, 13.86, 12.53, 11.28, 13.35, 14.33, 10.53, 13.30, 12.31, 10.85, 13.77, 14.03, 14.79, 11.19, 14.47, 13.32, 11.98, 11.61, 14.92, 11.25, 15.04, 13.70, 13.45, 13.69, 13.16, 11.75, 14.78, 11.59, 12.98, 12.92, 13.40, 12.53, 11.94, 14.07, 11.99, 13.88, 14.32, 14.43, 11.86, 14.46, 13.25, 12.37, 12.42, 12.67, 12.31, 12.15, 11.58, 12.93, 10.02, 16.84, 12.74, 12.91, 11.87, 12.73, 13.05, 16.29, 13.39, 12.80, 14.92, 14.25, 13.14, 11.67, 13.05, 10.45, 12.85, 11.35, 11.56, 11.90, 15.92, 12.84, 14.90, 11.32, 13.60, 12.42, 12.98, 12.58, 14.85, 12.52, 14.42, 13.35, 12.54, 12.91, 13.97, 9.77, 13.87, 14.23, 12.71, 13.01, 12.29, 13.82, 14.36, 14.29, 11.37, 13.15, 15.01, 13.01, 11.87, 13.73, 14.85, 13.59, 14.78, 12.44, 11.79, 13.87, 11.93, 11.76, 12.96, 14.66, 13.79, 11.26, 13.78, 11.16, 11.36, 12.44, 13.12, 12.54, 11.89, 14.82, 10.41, 13.74, 12.77, 13.81, 13.41, 13.12, 13.76, 13.15, 11.15, 11.98, 12.45, 11.99, 12.68, 11.75, 12.32, 11.58, 12.67, 13.81, 14.36, 14.93, 11.95, 13.24, 12.67, 14.31, 11.57, 11.33, 12.35, 14.80, 11.41, 12.55, 14.48, 12.77, 13.28, 12.77, 13.22, 14.63, 14.19, 10.71, 14.26, 13.11, 14.02, 13.70, 11.39, 12.46, 13.21, 12.60, 14.34, 11.42, 12.37, 13.36, 13.33, 12.86, 10.77, 13.75, 13.72, 12.51, 13.04, 15.63, 13.19, 14.06, 12.49, 12.59, 15.31, 11.43, 13.81, 12.13, 11.04, 11.40, 13.00, 14.54, 13.90, 14.37, 13.38, 15.43, 12.00, 12.87, 11.82, 14.46, 11.70, 13.47, 12.17, 11.17, 14.45, 12.61, 10.71, 11.87, 14.47, 12.31, 12.53, 12.48, 16.31, 12.63, 13.78, 13.05, 12.17, 12.51, 10.97, 12.86, 10.48, 13.70, 13.68, 13.73, 13.65, 14.07, 12.57, 12.72, 13.35, 11.55, 12.68, 13.09, 12.03, 10.01, 12.46, 12.90, 12.72, 14.55, 13.49, 12.80, 15.30, 12.05, 10.76, 13.51, 11.50, 14.61, 10.74, 12.59, 13.76, 14.01, 11.62, 10.99, 13.98, 12.70, 13.54, 12.86, 13.41, 12.35, 11.23, 13.06, 13.16, 14.26, 12.90, 13.16, 11.86, 13.28, 13.71, 12.98, 13.88, 12.54, 12.88, 11.79, 13.59, 13.07, 14.57, 13.30, 12.05, 13.99, 11.59, 12.30, 11.63, 10.98, 12.84, 12.24, 12.80, 13.84, 11.71, 13.19, 14.24, 13.46, 9.96, 14.75, 10.57, 13.08, 10.82, 11.55, 11.81, 11.83, 11.42, 12.88, 12.91, 13.25, 12.36, 13.60, 12.78, 11.28, 13.32, 15.11, 13.03, 13.15, 12.94, 12.23, 12.55, 12.87, 10.96, 10.64, 12.57, 14.65, 12.89, 14.53, 13.27, 12.36, 11.60, 12.56, 14.47, 13.66, 13.80, 13.11, 12.84, 11.23, 12.76, 14.41, 12.72, 12.83, 11.80, 12.65, 11.08, 13.09, 13.31, 12.14, 10.85, 13.44, 14.31, 13.56, 10.87, 13.14, 12.77, 13.62, 11.01, 15.93, 12.30, 12.16, 10.53, 12.91, 11.47, 13.51, 11.44, 12.65, 12.96, 13.51, 13.60, 13.13, 10.80, 12.88, 13.06, 12.92, 14.04, 12.66, 12.81, 11.61, 14.88, 12.80, 11.74, 14.03, 10.70, 13.66, 13.63, 12.75, 13.09, 14.25, 11.41, 12.66, 11.89, 11.09, 13.11, 13.05, 13.98, 13.65, 12.39, 13.75, 15.82, 13.24, 14.55, 12.82, 13.25, 12.44, 12.92, 14.49, 12.59, 12.08, 11.81, 13.08, 13.47, 12.29, 12.19, 12.51, 12.94, 13.38, 14.69, 14.11, 13.66, 12.08, 13.28, 12.65, 12.92, 12.57, 12.04, 14.01, 12.38, 11.64, 12.12, 13.34, 12.22, 15.15, 12.42, 12.83, 12.47, 11.86, 12.18, 14.93, 12.50, 11.71, 11.43, 12.15, 13.97, 11.45, 12.61, 13.44, 12.37, 12.97, 15.80, 13.67, 12.69, 13.70, 12.59, 12.64, 12.98, 11.82, 13.71, 12.66, 13.09, 13.12, 12.75, 13.34, 12.39, 12.85, 13.65, 12.39, 13.47, 13.53, 13.12, 11.18, 13.70, 14.38, 13.30, 13.16, 11.75, 12.20



stats: (hide)
number of times: 2222/2222
best time: 8.20
worst time: 19.22

current mo50: 12.88 (σ = 0.95)
best mo50: 12.34 (σ = 1.24)

current avg5: 12.89 (σ = 0.60)
best avg5: 11.08 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 13.03 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 11.74 (σ = 0.64)

current avg100: 12.91 (σ = 0.75)
best avg100: 12.56 (σ = 0.91)

current avg500: 12.88 (σ = 0.93)
best avg500: 12.80 (σ = 0.81)

current avg1000: 12.87 (σ = 0.89)
best avg1000: 12.85 (σ = 0.89)

session avg: 12.90 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 12.90


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

Okay... Only done like 230 today. I managed to get my first (proper) sub-7 avg5 though.

I suddenly had eye problems from my computer so I've been just lying here resting (ironically typing this on my phone at this very moment)

I will be posting this later today, and then tomorrow I will set out to do 700-800 solves, maybe even try to finish the marathon by the end of the olympics but that is just mad. Just a mad, headache driven thought I had.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 1, 2012)

note: Last time (day 2) I actually only posted times for day 1! Luckily I was paranoid and saved all my times somewhere else. So its not lost forever...
Day 3: session avg 8.12. No change, but I want to see change. It's time for change. Start: mon 30jul 2012

Oh also, I got my first *proper sub7 avg5.* Pretty happy with that.

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67



number of times: 885/885
best time: 5.86
worst time: 10.71

*PB*
*marathon PB*
best mo3: *6.85 (σ = 0.73)*
best avg5: *6.97 (σ = 0.59)* : 6.68, (6.22), 7.65, (8.06), 6.57
best avg12: *7.53 (σ = 0.60)*
best avg25:* 7.76 (σ = 0.55)*
best avg50: 7.93 (σ = 0.51)
best avg100: 8.00 (σ = 0.52)
best avg500: 8.10 (σ = 0.50)

session avg: 8.12 (σ = 0.49)
session mean: 8.12


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

Now done 4500 cubes -_-. Improving really slowly. 0.5 - 1 second improvement on average so far.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 2, 2012)

Day3


Spoiler



(13.43), 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, (14.99), 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, (12.94), 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, (5.55), 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, (16.07), 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, (17.94), 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, (4.62), (5.46), 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, (16.82), 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, (3.78), 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, (5.15), 6.19, 9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35), 10.18, (13.31), 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, (4.53), 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, (12.96), 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, (12.97), 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, (20.81), 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, (5.33), 8.98, 5.93, (14.71), 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, (14.96), (DNF(9.38)), 7.32, 8.02, (4.85), 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, (4.77), 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, (5.13), 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, (4.92), 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, (13.34), 9.51, 6.71, (3.20), 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, (14.30), 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, (5.13), 11.01, (16.08), 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, (14.64), 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, (5.59), 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, (13.38), 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, (14.22), 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, (5.27), 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, (5.57), 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, (4.66), 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, (5.29), (13.92), 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, (5.29), 11.08, 9.67, (21.58), 7.41, 6.76, (14.24), 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, (5.34), 8.08, 6.56, (16.06), (13.05), 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, (18.13), 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, (5.13), (5.14), 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, (5.37), 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, (13.70), 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, (4.86), 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, (5.26), 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, (13.80), 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, (13.31), 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, (4.91), (15.04), 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, (5.59), 6.58, (4.96), 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, (14.93), 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, (13.31), 7.83, 6.87, (13.32), 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, (15.65), 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, (4.73), 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, (5.03), 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, (15.64), 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, (5.38), 6.01, (5.38), (5.43), 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, (13.34), 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, (14.69), 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, (5.14), 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, (15.62), 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, (5.52), 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, (4.41), 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, (3.47), 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, (4.83), 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, (13.91), 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, (4.47), (13.08), 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, (19.31), (13.75), 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, (3.92), 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, (15.14), 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, (5.16), 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, (15.17), 9.10, 8.14, (13.88), 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, (4.03), 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, (14.14), 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, (4.94), 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, (4.03), 12.03, 8.24, (5.36), 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, (5.15), 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23



*PB*
number of times: 921/922
best time: 3.20
worst time: 21.58
*
best mo3: 5.38 (σ = 1.19)*
best avg5: 5.61 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 6.44 (σ = 0.92)*
best avg50: 7.45 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 7.99 (σ = 1.55)*
session avg: 8.51 (σ = 1.75)
session mean: 8.65

Didn't quite make it today. I'll try to catch up tomorrow, I'm only behind by ~80 solves


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 2, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> :O you did 833 solves in 1 day? What do you average? Like 10?
> 
> holy mother of cubes...


Yes, Yes.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 2, 2012)

7th day: Today I only did 300 solves cause of work...  

times (reset, import):


Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38, 13.82, 12.92, 13.75, 14.52, 11.16, 12.93, 14.63, 13.32, 13.80, 11.63, 11.36, 12.59, 14.35, 13.58, 12.35, 12.24, 13.26, 14.13, 12.93, 14.48, 12.38, 13.84, 10.42, 12.67, 12.60, 12.09, 11.16, 11.64, 12.91, 14.56, 13.00, 13.99, 11.98, 11.37, 12.85, 12.92, 12.77, 11.22, 14.05, 13.20, 13.51, 12.21, 11.84, 12.68, 12.61, 13.31, 12.50, 12.94, 10.52, 12.19, 14.58, 12.63, 12.38, 10.63, 13.01, 11.62, 12.06, 12.81, 14.65, 11.61, 12.05, 12.82, 12.51, 13.67, 14.15, 13.37, 13.29, 13.86, 12.01, 13.39, 12.39, 13.83, 11.70, 12.09, 13.05, 13.19, 11.69, 12.90, 11.18, 13.30, 12.44, 13.91, 12.20, 12.44, 10.73, 13.32, 12.93, 13.81, 10.90, 12.44, 12.92, 14.70, 14.32, 12.78, 13.11, 13.61, 12.54, 13.26, 12.40, 11.97, 14.35, 12.20, 13.03, 13.20, 11.39, 11.56, 13.73, 13.60, 12.86, 12.61, 12.83, 13.46, 12.74, 11.80, 11.70, 11.98, 12.60, 12.27, 12.30, 13.59, 13.50, 14.94, 12.53, 11.19, 12.79, 12.81, 12.94, 12.97, 12.57, 13.44, 13.33, 9.08, 12.03, 12.13, 14.50, 14.59, 12.94, 13.82, 12.31, 12.69, 13.23, 13.00, 12.49, 12.76, 12.64, 12.43, 12.06, 12.58, 14.31, 12.29, 14.13, 13.16, 12.53, 12.72, 12.79, 11.75, 13.32, 13.65, 12.39, 12.33, 12.14, 11.25, 14.67, 12.84, 13.17, 15.12, 14.04, 13.98, 13.40, 13.64, 13.25, 12.08, 11.97, 14.76, 12.42, 13.11, 13.36, 13.50, 12.16, 11.83, 12.81, 12.18, 14.40, 12.62, 15.00, 12.90, 11.93, 14.64, 13.51, 13.30, 11.34, 11.58, 12.04, 11.96, 10.75, 12.57, 12.34, 14.78, 13.62, 12.72, 12.22, 12.94, 12.62, 13.04, 12.69, 12.84, 13.35, 12.24, 12.00, 11.05, 13.30, 11.92, 13.62, 12.91, 11.42, 12.33, 12.87, 13.46, 13.00, 12.49, 11.63, 15.02, 13.89, 13.20, 11.84, 13.22, 12.58, 13.69, 12.53, 12.46, 13.37, 12.87, 15.60, 14.30, 12.40, 13.37, 12.18, 14.16, 13.82, 12.03, 11.41, 12.16, 12.68, 13.35, 15.47, 13.63, 13.87, 12.75, 10.30, 13.45, 14.12, 13.96, 14.51, 13.60, 11.86, 13.34, 10.75, 12.82, 13.89, 13.75, 13.56, 13.79, 12.26, 12.72, 14.75, 14.58, 13.76, 13.54, 11.13, 12.34, 13.18, 12.16, 13.55, 11.66, 12.98, 13.01, 12.34, 12.95, 12.59, 13.63, 11.16, 13.24, 13.97, 11.55, 13.19, 12.32, 13.13, 13.83, 13.20, 13.03, 10.20, 13.88, 12.59, 11.47, 11.32, 14.08, 12.86, 14.23, 12.66, 13.60, 13.26, 10.40, 11.72, 12.63, 11.40, 13.19, 12.36, 11.15, 12.00, 11.10, 11.78, 12.54, 10.75, 12.40, 12.74, 11.17, 13.14, 11.56, 12.51, 11.69, 11.71, 15.08, 12.67, 11.55, 16.16, 13.36, 13.38, 12.51, 12.65, 12.80, 12.10, 12.66, 13.08, 13.01, 12.97, 13.32, 14.00, 13.70, 12.40, 15.12, 12.95, 12.03, 13.77, 12.82, 14.09, 13.05, 12.72, 12.90, 13.13, 13.75, 13.28, 13.51, 11.51, 14.60, 13.06, 11.45, 13.76, 14.77, 12.47, 13.77, 12.85, 12.81, 13.95, 11.69, 14.60, 12.85, 12.57, 13.29, 12.03, 12.97, 11.04, 10.35, 14.04, 13.62, 12.16, 10.99, 12.68, 13.08, 13.76, 13.91, 12.38, 12.70, 13.13, 11.37, 14.14, 11.92, 13.05, 11.47, 12.54, 15.21, 12.47, 12.70, 19.22, 13.60, 13.37, 13.15, 12.76, 13.43, 12.06, 13.57, 12.39, 13.47, 11.98, 10.92, 12.76, 12.07, 13.49, 12.25, 12.97, 12.67, 14.29, 11.90, 11.46, 11.76, 13.37, 12.31, 12.42, 12.99, 13.27, 14.17, 13.90, 11.47, 12.12, 10.03, 12.00, 13.26, 12.60, 12.17, 13.99, 13.32, 11.85, 12.77, 12.52, 12.14, 14.47, 12.98, 13.23, 12.02, 11.76, 13.55, 13.08, 13.37, 13.60, 14.40, 12.19, 11.84, 12.40, 14.97, 14.04, 12.07, 13.08, 13.16, 12.31, 12.32, 13.27, 10.81, 12.90, 12.06, 11.04, 10.43, 11.78, 9.57, 13.55, 12.71, 12.45, 13.33, 12.41, 10.37, 13.11, 11.00, 10.65, 12.92, 14.63, 11.94, 10.90, 11.41, 13.68, 14.79, 12.16, 12.02, 12.39, 14.72, 11.41, 12.33, 10.89, 11.92, 13.48, 14.56, 12.17, 13.28, 13.73, 13.31, 10.87, 13.43, 13.56, 10.42, 13.22, 11.55, 12.55, 11.59, 12.56, 12.78, 14.21, 13.08, 12.78, 12.15, 13.64, 13.44, 13.51, 14.36, 11.90, 13.54, 13.12, 14.16, 12.48, 14.98, 13.66, 10.95, 13.44, 13.31, 11.79, 12.27, 14.40, 13.66, 13.13, 11.71, 12.13, 13.43, 12.76, 12.72, 11.96, 12.17, 10.67, 12.95, 12.57, 14.29, 14.84, 13.62, 13.71, 14.23, 10.57, 12.88, 12.59, 14.59, 11.98, 13.19, 12.45, 12.51, 14.77, 12.60, 11.66, 11.94, 13.59, 14.01, 13.63, 13.03, 13.82, 14.23, 11.97, 11.83, 12.12, 13.81, 11.04, 13.09, 14.49, 13.70, 14.09, 14.23, 12.58, 13.31, 13.80, 11.44, 13.29, 12.80, 12.21, 12.79, 13.05, 12.84, 12.23, 13.54, 15.66, 13.86, 13.92, 14.09, 12.78, 11.09, 12.30, 13.45, 13.57, 13.24, 13.35, 13.30, 12.51, 10.49, 14.47, 11.94, 12.25, 13.81, 13.58, 14.42, 13.08, 13.16, 12.11, 12.35, 14.18, 12.89, 14.24, 13.74, 13.94, 12.25, 14.32, 12.31, 10.81, 12.29, 13.13, 12.55, 13.49, 12.96, 13.56, 12.33, 11.71, 12.57, 11.50, 11.85, 11.52, 14.35, 12.99, 13.22, 13.39, 12.14, 14.10, 10.83, 13.12, 12.14, 13.89, 12.27, 13.47, 13.11, 12.69, 13.04, 17.43, 13.32, 13.97, 11.09, 11.65, 11.79, 14.74, 13.98, 14.56, 11.32, 11.18, 13.85, 12.82, 11.87, 14.09, 13.65, 12.70, 10.73, 14.43, 8.20, 14.84, 13.47, 11.68, 12.57, 12.68, 12.23, 13.50, 12.98, 13.19, 9.98, 12.36, 11.64, 12.82, 13.37, 13.70, 13.54, 11.41, 14.21, 11.78, 10.29, 13.50, 14.00, 15.00, 11.11, 11.91, 13.37, 11.81, 11.87, 11.56, 15.24, 13.86, 12.53, 11.28, 13.35, 14.33, 10.53, 13.30, 12.31, 10.85, 13.77, 14.03, 14.79, 11.19, 14.47, 13.32, 11.98, 11.61, 14.92, 11.25, 15.04, 13.70, 13.45, 13.69, 13.16, 11.75, 14.78, 11.59, 12.98, 12.92, 13.40, 12.53, 11.94, 14.07, 11.99, 13.88, 14.32, 14.43, 11.86, 14.46, 13.25, 12.37, 12.42, 12.67, 12.31, 12.15, 11.58, 12.93, 10.02, 16.84, 12.74, 12.91, 11.87, 12.73, 13.05, 16.29, 13.39, 12.80, 14.92, 14.25, 13.14, 11.67, 13.05, 10.45, 12.85, 11.35, 11.56, 11.90, 15.92, 12.84, 14.90, 11.32, 13.60, 12.42, 12.98, 12.58, 14.85, 12.52, 14.42, 13.35, 12.54, 12.91, 13.97, 9.77, 13.87, 14.23, 12.71, 13.01, 12.29, 13.82, 14.36, 14.29, 11.37, 13.15, 15.01, 13.01, 11.87, 13.73, 14.85, 13.59, 14.78, 12.44, 11.79, 13.87, 11.93, 11.76, 12.96, 14.66, 13.79, 11.26, 13.78, 11.16, 11.36, 12.44, 13.12, 12.54, 11.89, 14.82, 10.41, 13.74, 12.77, 13.81, 13.41, 13.12, 13.76, 13.15, 11.15, 11.98, 12.45, 11.99, 12.68, 11.75, 12.32, 11.58, 12.67, 13.81, 14.36, 14.93, 11.95, 13.24, 12.67, 14.31, 11.57, 11.33, 12.35, 14.80, 11.41, 12.55, 14.48, 12.77, 13.28, 12.77, 13.22, 14.63, 14.19, 10.71, 14.26, 13.11, 14.02, 13.70, 11.39, 12.46, 13.21, 12.60, 14.34, 11.42, 12.37, 13.36, 13.33, 12.86, 10.77, 13.75, 13.72, 12.51, 13.04, 15.63, 13.19, 14.06, 12.49, 12.59, 15.31, 11.43, 13.81, 12.13, 11.04, 11.40, 13.00, 14.54, 13.90, 14.37, 13.38, 15.43, 12.00, 12.87, 11.82, 14.46, 11.70, 13.47, 12.17, 11.17, 14.45, 12.61, 10.71, 11.87, 14.47, 12.31, 12.53, 12.48, 16.31, 12.63, 13.78, 13.05, 12.17, 12.51, 10.97, 12.86, 10.48, 13.70, 13.68, 13.73, 13.65, 14.07, 12.57, 12.72, 13.35, 11.55, 12.68, 13.09, 12.03, 10.01, 12.46, 12.90, 12.72, 14.55, 13.49, 12.80, 15.30, 12.05, 10.76, 13.51, 11.50, 14.61, 10.74, 12.59, 13.76, 14.01, 11.62, 10.99, 13.98, 12.70, 13.54, 12.86, 13.41, 12.35, 11.23, 13.06, 13.16, 14.26, 12.90, 13.16, 11.86, 13.28, 13.71, 12.98, 13.88, 12.54, 12.88, 11.79, 13.59, 13.07, 14.57, 13.30, 12.05, 13.99, 11.59, 12.30, 11.63, 10.98, 12.84, 12.24, 12.80, 13.84, 11.71, 13.19, 14.24, 13.46, 9.96, 14.75, 10.57, 13.08, 10.82, 11.55, 11.81, 11.83, 11.42, 12.88, 12.91, 13.25, 12.36, 13.60, 12.78, 11.28, 13.32, 15.11, 13.03, 13.15, 12.94, 12.23, 12.55, 12.87, 10.96, 10.64, 12.57, 14.65, 12.89, 14.53, 13.27, 12.36, 11.60, 12.56, 14.47, 13.66, 13.80, 13.11, 12.84, 11.23, 12.76, 14.41, 12.72, 12.83, 11.80, 12.65, 11.08, 13.09, 13.31, 12.14, 10.85, 13.44, 14.31, 13.56, 10.87, 13.14, 12.77, 13.62, 11.01, 15.93, 12.30, 12.16, 10.53, 12.91, 11.47, 13.51, 11.44, 12.65, 12.96, 13.51, 13.60, 13.13, 10.80, 12.88, 13.06, 12.92, 14.04, 12.66, 12.81, 11.61, 14.88, 12.80, 11.74, 14.03, 10.70, 13.66, 13.63, 12.75, 13.09, 14.25, 11.41, 12.66, 11.89, 11.09, 13.11, 13.05, 13.98, 13.65, 12.39, 13.75, 15.82, 13.24, 14.55, 12.82, 13.25, 12.44, 12.92, 14.49, 12.59, 12.08, 11.81, 13.08, 13.47, 12.29, 12.19, 12.51, 12.94, 13.38, 14.69, 14.11, 13.66, 12.08, 13.28, 12.65, 12.92, 12.57, 12.04, 14.01, 12.38, 11.64, 12.12, 13.34, 12.22, 15.15, 12.42, 12.83, 12.47, 11.86, 12.18, 14.93, 12.50, 11.71, 11.43, 12.15, 13.97, 11.45, 12.61, 13.44, 12.37, 12.97, 15.80, 13.67, 12.69, 13.70, 12.59, 12.64, 12.98, 11.82, 13.71, 12.66, 13.09, 13.12, 12.75, 13.34, 12.39, 12.85, 13.65, 12.39, 13.47, 13.53, 13.12, 11.18, 13.70, 14.38, 13.30, 13.16, 11.75, 12.20, 13.47, 12.71, 12.76, 14.45, 12.71, 11.67, 13.91, 12.01, 12.36, 11.39, 10.70, 12.02, 11.19, 13.80, 11.86, 11.73, 12.23, 13.56, 10.81, 12.06, 14.28, 12.33, 11.69, 12.31, 13.55, 12.74, 10.55, 12.52, 13.74, 13.75, 13.55, 11.64, 11.52, 10.14, 13.76, 14.36, 11.53, 13.11, 11.69, 12.73, 14.28, 11.12, 13.36, 12.58, 12.07, 10.51, 12.04, 12.43, 12.44, 11.16, 13.38, 13.02, 10.63, 11.28, 11.69, 12.15, 13.11, 11.63, 13.04, 11.94, 12.42, 13.00, 11.94, 11.33, 10.52, 14.30, 11.02, 13.58, 10.23, 14.66, 11.95, 10.45, 13.89, 12.82, 13.72, 13.21, 11.43, 13.75, 10.11, 14.14, 13.22, 12.27, 13.04, 13.95, 10.62, 10.78, 13.48, 11.37, 12.33, 13.78, 12.31, 13.02, 12.24, 11.69, 12.25, 12.45, 11.90, 14.76, 13.91, 12.58, 12.98, 11.49, 11.63, 12.79, 11.66, 15.15, 12.68, 13.29, 12.83, 14.57, 12.33, 12.47, 13.84, 11.92, 13.55, 13.23, 10.77, 13.99, 13.35, 10.88, 12.95, 12.51, 12.51, 11.25, 13.49, 12.72, 12.20, 12.87, 12.36, 13.87, 13.27, 13.32, 12.43, 11.89, 10.98, 13.46, 14.88, 12.00, 12.11, 12.25, 13.94, 10.79, 15.14, 12.91, 13.59, 13.34, 11.85, 12.95, 12.89, 11.62, 14.19, 12.74, 12.66, 11.30, 12.34, 12.20, 12.04, 11.94, 13.58, 13.86, 13.52, 11.76, 11.38, 15.85, 11.83, 12.05, 14.00, 13.47, 11.79, 10.01, 13.09, 14.46, 12.58, 13.80, 12.04, 12.28, 11.75, 12.86, 12.19, 13.00, 12.25, 12.87, 12.41, 15.67, 14.49, 13.49, 10.71, 13.47, 13.79, 13.21, 12.37, 12.38, 12.77, 13.93, 14.59, 12.74, 12.61, 12.40, 13.07, 11.90, 11.40, 10.17, 13.49, 12.45, 15.56, 11.64, 14.02, 12.61, 12.71, 12.58, 13.01, 11.92, 12.37, 11.54, 12.11, 13.12, 11.76, 10.97, 13.16, 13.83, 14.06, 13.83, 13.96, 12.22, 11.34, 11.71, 14.16, 12.83, 12.85, 13.59, 13.47, 13.47, 12.25, 12.64, 14.00, 12.91, 11.30, 12.24, 12.97, 12.66, 12.08, 11.38, 12.56, 13.92, 12.91, 14.32, 13.04, 13.01, 10.94, 14.03, 14.03, 13.07, 13.07, 14.50, 13.26, 11.74, 12.61, 14.01, 12.58, 14.65, 13.75, 12.70, 13.32, 13.16, 12.48, 12.72, 12.16, 13.13, 12.47, 12.44, 11.49, 12.46, 12.89, 12.18, 13.83, 12.33, 13.50, 12.14, 14.01, 13.75, 12.36, 13.48, 12.97, 12.50, 10.16, 12.79, 11.46, 13.24, 11.35, 12.72, 14.19, 10.87, 11.10, 12.50, 13.49, 13.75, 13.29, 12.22, 12.20, 11.63



*PB*
stats: (hide)
number of times: 2522/2522
best time: 8.20
worst time: 19.22

current avg5: 12.57 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 11.08 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 12.43 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 11.74 (σ = 0.64)

current avg50: 12.80 (σ = 0.72)
*best avg50: 12.27 (σ = 0.91)*

current avg100: 12.77 (σ = 0.80)
*best avg100: 12.38 (σ = 0.98)* Almost better than my past Ao50 PB, LOL

current avg500: 12.72 (σ = 0.85)
*best avg500: 12.72 (σ = 0.88)*

current avg1000: 12.81 (σ = 0.92)
best avg1000: 12.80 (σ = 0.91)

session avg: 12.87 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 12.87

1/4 of the marathon done!  

PD: today I found the page for statics and could reset qqtimer... xD


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 2, 2012)

Day 4: session avg 8.10. going down again. The session average for today was 8.02. An improvement. Still going for sub8 avg overall. Start: mon 30jul 2012

I got a 5.77 fullstep/non lucky single today. I had fatsune and 3 move EO with ULUR influence, which i forgot whether i solved them in 3 moves too.

Also, fantastic *avg100 *and *avg50.*
times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72



*PB*
number of times: 1198/1198
best time:* 5.77*
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: [color]6.85 (σ = 0.73)[/color]
best avg5: [color]6.97 (σ = 0.59)[/color] : 6.68, (6.22), 7.65, (8.06), 6.57
best avg12: 7.53 (σ = 0.60)
best avg25:*7.63 (σ = 0.38)*
best avg50: *7.76 (σ = 0.42)*
best avg100: *7.88 (σ = 0.48)*
best avg500: *8.06 (σ = 0.45)*
best avg1000: *8.10 (σ = 0.47)*

session avg: 8.10 (σ = 0.48)
session mean: 8.10


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 3, 2012)

Ergh. Company throwing me off. It's my Aunt, uncle, and cousins... My cousin is the same age as me and doesn't cube at all, so I haven't done any solves today... 
And they're staying here til saturday... 667+ solves behind by the time they leave!! :O


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

Keep it going. Cube in front of them if you have to...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 3, 2012)

Finished with Day 3 solves (i.e., at 1000)
I'm only 667 solves behind atm! (well, really 333 since today's not over yet)


Spoiler



(13.43), 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, (14.99), 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, (5.55), 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, (16.07), 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, (17.94), 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, (4.62), (5.46), 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, (16.82), 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, (3.78), 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, (5.15), 6.19, 9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35), 10.18, (13.31), 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, (4.53), 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, (20.81), 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, (5.33), 8.98, 5.93, (14.71), 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, (14.96), (DNF(9.38)), 7.32, 8.02, (4.85), 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, (4.77), 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, (5.13), 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, (4.92), 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, (13.34), 9.51, 6.71, (3.20), 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, (14.30), 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, (5.13), 11.01, (16.08), 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, (14.64), 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, (5.59), 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, (13.38), 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, (14.22), 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, (5.27), 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, (5.57), 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, (4.66), 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, (5.29), (13.92), 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, (5.29), 11.08, 9.67, (21.58), 7.41, 6.76, (14.24), 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, (5.34), 8.08, 6.56, (16.06), (13.05), 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, (18.13), 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, (5.13), (5.14), 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, (5.37), 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, (13.70), 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, (4.86), 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, (5.26), 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, (13.80), 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, (13.31), 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, (4.91), (15.04), 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, (5.59), 6.58, (4.96), 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, (14.93), 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, (13.31), 7.83, 6.87, (13.32), 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, (15.65), 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, (4.73), 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, (5.03), 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, (15.64), 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, (5.38), 6.01, (5.38), (5.43), 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, (13.34), 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, (14.69), 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, (5.14), 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, (15.62), 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, (5.52), 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, (4.41), 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, (3.47), 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, (4.83), 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, (13.91), 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, (4.47), (13.08), 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, (19.31), (13.75), 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, (3.92), 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, (15.14), 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, (5.16), 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, (15.17), 9.10, 8.14, (13.88), 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, (4.03), 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, (14.14), 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, (4.94), 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, (4.03), 12.03, 8.24, (5.36), 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, (5.15), 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, (5.59), 8.50, (15.57), 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, (13.40), 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, (15.24), 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, (14.04), 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, (14.19), 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, (3.11), 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, (5.47), 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, (13.19), 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50



*PB*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 999/1000
*best time: 3.11*
worst time: 21.58

best mo3: 5.38 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 5.61 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 6.44 (σ = 0.92)
best avg50: 7.45 (σ = 1.28)*
best avg100: 7.85 (σ = 1.40)
best avg1000: 8.50 (σ = 1.74)*

session avg: 8.50 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 8.63

Oh, I think I'm sub8 now.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 3, 2012)

Day 8:

Times:


Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38, 13.82, 12.92, 13.75, 14.52, 11.16, 12.93, 14.63, 13.32, 13.80, 11.63, 11.36, 12.59, 14.35, 13.58, 12.35, 12.24, 13.26, 14.13, 12.93, 14.48, 12.38, 13.84, 10.42, 12.67, 12.60, 12.09, 11.16, 11.64, 12.91, 14.56, 13.00, 13.99, 11.98, 11.37, 12.85, 12.92, 12.77, 11.22, 14.05, 13.20, 13.51, 12.21, 11.84, 12.68, 12.61, 13.31, 12.50, 12.94, 10.52, 12.19, 14.58, 12.63, 12.38, 10.63, 13.01, 11.62, 12.06, 12.81, 14.65, 11.61, 12.05, 12.82, 12.51, 13.67, 14.15, 13.37, 13.29, 13.86, 12.01, 13.39, 12.39, 13.83, 11.70, 12.09, 13.05, 13.19, 11.69, 12.90, 11.18, 13.30, 12.44, 13.91, 12.20, 12.44, 10.73, 13.32, 12.93, 13.81, 10.90, 12.44, 12.92, 14.70, 14.32, 12.78, 13.11, 13.61, 12.54, 13.26, 12.40, 11.97, 14.35, 12.20, 13.03, 13.20, 11.39, 11.56, 13.73, 13.60, 12.86, 12.61, 12.83, 13.46, 12.74, 11.80, 11.70, 11.98, 12.60, 12.27, 12.30, 13.59, 13.50, 14.94, 12.53, 11.19, 12.79, 12.81, 12.94, 12.97, 12.57, 13.44, 13.33, 9.08, 12.03, 12.13, 14.50, 14.59, 12.94, 13.82, 12.31, 12.69, 13.23, 13.00, 12.49, 12.76, 12.64, 12.43, 12.06, 12.58, 14.31, 12.29, 14.13, 13.16, 12.53, 12.72, 12.79, 11.75, 13.32, 13.65, 12.39, 12.33, 12.14, 11.25, 14.67, 12.84, 13.17, 15.12, 14.04, 13.98, 13.40, 13.64, 13.25, 12.08, 11.97, 14.76, 12.42, 13.11, 13.36, 13.50, 12.16, 11.83, 12.81, 12.18, 14.40, 12.62, 15.00, 12.90, 11.93, 14.64, 13.51, 13.30, 11.34, 11.58, 12.04, 11.96, 10.75, 12.57, 12.34, 14.78, 13.62, 12.72, 12.22, 12.94, 12.62, 13.04, 12.69, 12.84, 13.35, 12.24, 12.00, 11.05, 13.30, 11.92, 13.62, 12.91, 11.42, 12.33, 12.87, 13.46, 13.00, 12.49, 11.63, 15.02, 13.89, 13.20, 11.84, 13.22, 12.58, 13.69, 12.53, 12.46, 13.37, 12.87, 15.60, 14.30, 12.40, 13.37, 12.18, 14.16, 13.82, 12.03, 11.41, 12.16, 12.68, 13.35, 15.47, 13.63, 13.87, 12.75, 10.30, 13.45, 14.12, 13.96, 14.51, 13.60, 11.86, 13.34, 10.75, 12.82, 13.89, 13.75, 13.56, 13.79, 12.26, 12.72, 14.75, 14.58, 13.76, 13.54, 11.13, 12.34, 13.18, 12.16, 13.55, 11.66, 12.98, 13.01, 12.34, 12.95, 12.59, 13.63, 11.16, 13.24, 13.97, 11.55, 13.19, 12.32, 13.13, 13.83, 13.20, 13.03, 10.20, 13.88, 12.59, 11.47, 11.32, 14.08, 12.86, 14.23, 12.66, 13.60, 13.26, 10.40, 11.72, 12.63, 11.40, 13.19, 12.36, 11.15, 12.00, 11.10, 11.78, 12.54, 10.75, 12.40, 12.74, 11.17, 13.14, 11.56, 12.51, 11.69, 11.71, 15.08, 12.67, 11.55, 16.16, 13.36, 13.38, 12.51, 12.65, 12.80, 12.10, 12.66, 13.08, 13.01, 12.97, 13.32, 14.00, 13.70, 12.40, 15.12, 12.95, 12.03, 13.77, 12.82, 14.09, 13.05, 12.72, 12.90, 13.13, 13.75, 13.28, 13.51, 11.51, 14.60, 13.06, 11.45, 13.76, 14.77, 12.47, 13.77, 12.85, 12.81, 13.95, 11.69, 14.60, 12.85, 12.57, 13.29, 12.03, 12.97, 11.04, 10.35, 14.04, 13.62, 12.16, 10.99, 12.68, 13.08, 13.76, 13.91, 12.38, 12.70, 13.13, 11.37, 14.14, 11.92, 13.05, 11.47, 12.54, 15.21, 12.47, 12.70, 19.22, 13.60, 13.37, 13.15, 12.76, 13.43, 12.06, 13.57, 12.39, 13.47, 11.98, 10.92, 12.76, 12.07, 13.49, 12.25, 12.97, 12.67, 14.29, 11.90, 11.46, 11.76, 13.37, 12.31, 12.42, 12.99, 13.27, 14.17, 13.90, 11.47, 12.12, 10.03, 12.00, 13.26, 12.60, 12.17, 13.99, 13.32, 11.85, 12.77, 12.52, 12.14, 14.47, 12.98, 13.23, 12.02, 11.76, 13.55, 13.08, 13.37, 13.60, 14.40, 12.19, 11.84, 12.40, 14.97, 14.04, 12.07, 13.08, 13.16, 12.31, 12.32, 13.27, 10.81, 12.90, 12.06, 11.04, 10.43, 11.78, 9.57, 13.55, 12.71, 12.45, 13.33, 12.41, 10.37, 13.11, 11.00, 10.65, 12.92, 14.63, 11.94, 10.90, 11.41, 13.68, 14.79, 12.16, 12.02, 12.39, 14.72, 11.41, 12.33, 10.89, 11.92, 13.48, 14.56, 12.17, 13.28, 13.73, 13.31, 10.87, 13.43, 13.56, 10.42, 13.22, 11.55, 12.55, 11.59, 12.56, 12.78, 14.21, 13.08, 12.78, 12.15, 13.64, 13.44, 13.51, 14.36, 11.90, 13.54, 13.12, 14.16, 12.48, 14.98, 13.66, 10.95, 13.44, 13.31, 11.79, 12.27, 14.40, 13.66, 13.13, 11.71, 12.13, 13.43, 12.76, 12.72, 11.96, 12.17, 10.67, 12.95, 12.57, 14.29, 14.84, 13.62, 13.71, 14.23, 10.57, 12.88, 12.59, 14.59, 11.98, 13.19, 12.45, 12.51, 14.77, 12.60, 11.66, 11.94, 13.59, 14.01, 13.63, 13.03, 13.82, 14.23, 11.97, 11.83, 12.12, 13.81, 11.04, 13.09, 14.49, 13.70, 14.09, 14.23, 12.58, 13.31, 13.80, 11.44, 13.29, 12.80, 12.21, 12.79, 13.05, 12.84, 12.23, 13.54, 15.66, 13.86, 13.92, 14.09, 12.78, 11.09, 12.30, 13.45, 13.57, 13.24, 13.35, 13.30, 12.51, 10.49, 14.47, 11.94, 12.25, 13.81, 13.58, 14.42, 13.08, 13.16, 12.11, 12.35, 14.18, 12.89, 14.24, 13.74, 13.94, 12.25, 14.32, 12.31, 10.81, 12.29, 13.13, 12.55, 13.49, 12.96, 13.56, 12.33, 11.71, 12.57, 11.50, 11.85, 11.52, 14.35, 12.99, 13.22, 13.39, 12.14, 14.10, 10.83, 13.12, 12.14, 13.89, 12.27, 13.47, 13.11, 12.69, 13.04, 17.43, 13.32, 13.97, 11.09, 11.65, 11.79, 14.74, 13.98, 14.56, 11.32, 11.18, 13.85, 12.82, 11.87, 14.09, 13.65, 12.70, 10.73, 14.43, 8.20, 14.84, 13.47, 11.68, 12.57, 12.68, 12.23, 13.50, 12.98, 13.19, 9.98, 12.36, 11.64, 12.82, 13.37, 13.70, 13.54, 11.41, 14.21, 11.78, 10.29, 13.50, 14.00, 15.00, 11.11, 11.91, 13.37, 11.81, 11.87, 11.56, 15.24, 13.86, 12.53, 11.28, 13.35, 14.33, 10.53, 13.30, 12.31, 10.85, 13.77, 14.03, 14.79, 11.19, 14.47, 13.32, 11.98, 11.61, 14.92, 11.25, 15.04, 13.70, 13.45, 13.69, 13.16, 11.75, 14.78, 11.59, 12.98, 12.92, 13.40, 12.53, 11.94, 14.07, 11.99, 13.88, 14.32, 14.43, 11.86, 14.46, 13.25, 12.37, 12.42, 12.67, 12.31, 12.15, 11.58, 12.93, 10.02, 16.84, 12.74, 12.91, 11.87, 12.73, 13.05, 16.29, 13.39, 12.80, 14.92, 14.25, 13.14, 11.67, 13.05, 10.45, 12.85, 11.35, 11.56, 11.90, 15.92, 12.84, 14.90, 11.32, 13.60, 12.42, 12.98, 12.58, 14.85, 12.52, 14.42, 13.35, 12.54, 12.91, 13.97, 9.77, 13.87, 14.23, 12.71, 13.01, 12.29, 13.82, 14.36, 14.29, 11.37, 13.15, 15.01, 13.01, 11.87, 13.73, 14.85, 13.59, 14.78, 12.44, 11.79, 13.87, 11.93, 11.76, 12.96, 14.66, 13.79, 11.26, 13.78, 11.16, 11.36, 12.44, 13.12, 12.54, 11.89, 14.82, 10.41, 13.74, 12.77, 13.81, 13.41, 13.12, 13.76, 13.15, 11.15, 11.98, 12.45, 11.99, 12.68, 11.75, 12.32, 11.58, 12.67, 13.81, 14.36, 14.93, 11.95, 13.24, 12.67, 14.31, 11.57, 11.33, 12.35, 14.80, 11.41, 12.55, 14.48, 12.77, 13.28, 12.77, 13.22, 14.63, 14.19, 10.71, 14.26, 13.11, 14.02, 13.70, 11.39, 12.46, 13.21, 12.60, 14.34, 11.42, 12.37, 13.36, 13.33, 12.86, 10.77, 13.75, 13.72, 12.51, 13.04, 15.63, 13.19, 14.06, 12.49, 12.59, 15.31, 11.43, 13.81, 12.13, 11.04, 11.40, 13.00, 14.54, 13.90, 14.37, 13.38, 15.43, 12.00, 12.87, 11.82, 14.46, 11.70, 13.47, 12.17, 11.17, 14.45, 12.61, 10.71, 11.87, 14.47, 12.31, 12.53, 12.48, 16.31, 12.63, 13.78, 13.05, 12.17, 12.51, 10.97, 12.86, 10.48, 13.70, 13.68, 13.73, 13.65, 14.07, 12.57, 12.72, 13.35, 11.55, 12.68, 13.09, 12.03, 10.01, 12.46, 12.90, 12.72, 14.55, 13.49, 12.80, 15.30, 12.05, 10.76, 13.51, 11.50, 14.61, 10.74, 12.59, 13.76, 14.01, 11.62, 10.99, 13.98, 12.70, 13.54, 12.86, 13.41, 12.35, 11.23, 13.06, 13.16, 14.26, 12.90, 13.16, 11.86, 13.28, 13.71, 12.98, 13.88, 12.54, 12.88, 11.79, 13.59, 13.07, 14.57, 13.30, 12.05, 13.99, 11.59, 12.30, 11.63, 10.98, 12.84, 12.24, 12.80, 13.84, 11.71, 13.19, 14.24, 13.46, 9.96, 14.75, 10.57, 13.08, 10.82, 11.55, 11.81, 11.83, 11.42, 12.88, 12.91, 13.25, 12.36, 13.60, 12.78, 11.28, 13.32, 15.11, 13.03, 13.15, 12.94, 12.23, 12.55, 12.87, 10.96, 10.64, 12.57, 14.65, 12.89, 14.53, 13.27, 12.36, 11.60, 12.56, 14.47, 13.66, 13.80, 13.11, 12.84, 11.23, 12.76, 14.41, 12.72, 12.83, 11.80, 12.65, 11.08, 13.09, 13.31, 12.14, 10.85, 13.44, 14.31, 13.56, 10.87, 13.14, 12.77, 13.62, 11.01, 15.93, 12.30, 12.16, 10.53, 12.91, 11.47, 13.51, 11.44, 12.65, 12.96, 13.51, 13.60, 13.13, 10.80, 12.88, 13.06, 12.92, 14.04, 12.66, 12.81, 11.61, 14.88, 12.80, 11.74, 14.03, 10.70, 13.66, 13.63, 12.75, 13.09, 14.25, 11.41, 12.66, 11.89, 11.09, 13.11, 13.05, 13.98, 13.65, 12.39, 13.75, 15.82, 13.24, 14.55, 12.82, 13.25, 12.44, 12.92, 14.49, 12.59, 12.08, 11.81, 13.08, 13.47, 12.29, 12.19, 12.51, 12.94, 13.38, 14.69, 14.11, 13.66, 12.08, 13.28, 12.65, 12.92, 12.57, 12.04, 14.01, 12.38, 11.64, 12.12, 13.34, 12.22, 15.15, 12.42, 12.83, 12.47, 11.86, 12.18, 14.93, 12.50, 11.71, 11.43, 12.15, 13.97, 11.45, 12.61, 13.44, 12.37, 12.97, 15.80, 13.67, 12.69, 13.70, 12.59, 12.64, 12.98, 11.82, 13.71, 12.66, 13.09, 13.12, 12.75, 13.34, 12.39, 12.85, 13.65, 12.39, 13.47, 13.53, 13.12, 11.18, 13.70, 14.38, 13.30, 13.16, 11.75, 12.20, 13.47, 12.71, 12.76, 14.45, 12.71, 11.67, 13.91, 12.01, 12.36, 11.39, 10.70, 12.02, 11.19, 13.80, 11.86, 11.73, 12.23, 13.56, 10.81, 12.06, 14.28, 12.33, 11.69, 12.31, 13.55, 12.74, 10.55, 12.52, 13.74, 13.75, 13.55, 11.64, 11.52, 10.14, 13.76, 14.36, 11.53, 13.11, 11.69, 12.73, 14.28, 11.12, 13.36, 12.58, 12.07, 10.51, 12.04, 12.43, 12.44, 11.16, 13.38, 13.02, 10.63, 11.28, 11.69, 12.15, 13.11, 11.63, 13.04, 11.94, 12.42, 13.00, 11.94, 11.33, 10.52, 14.30, 11.02, 13.58, 10.23, 14.66, 11.95, 10.45, 13.89, 12.82, 13.72, 13.21, 11.43, 13.75, 10.11, 14.14, 13.22, 12.27, 13.04, 13.95, 10.62, 10.78, 13.48, 11.37, 12.33, 13.78, 12.31, 13.02, 12.24, 11.69, 12.25, 12.45, 11.90, 14.76, 13.91, 12.58, 12.98, 11.49, 11.63, 12.79, 11.66, 15.15, 12.68, 13.29, 12.83, 14.57, 12.33, 12.47, 13.84, 11.92, 13.55, 13.23, 10.77, 13.99, 13.35, 10.88, 12.95, 12.51, 12.51, 11.25, 13.49, 12.72, 12.20, 12.87, 12.36, 13.87, 13.27, 13.32, 12.43, 11.89, 10.98, 13.46, 14.88, 12.00, 12.11, 12.25, 13.94, 10.79, 15.14, 12.91, 13.59, 13.34, 11.85, 12.95, 12.89, 11.62, 14.19, 12.74, 12.66, 11.30, 12.34, 12.20, 12.04, 11.94, 13.58, 13.86, 13.52, 11.76, 11.38, 15.85, 11.83, 12.05, 14.00, 13.47, 11.79, 10.01, 13.09, 14.46, 12.58, 13.80, 12.04, 12.28, 11.75, 12.86, 12.19, 13.00, 12.25, 12.87, 12.41, 15.67, 14.49, 13.49, 10.71, 13.47, 13.79, 13.21, 12.37, 12.38, 12.77, 13.93, 14.59, 12.74, 12.61, 12.40, 13.07, 11.90, 11.40, 10.17, 13.49, 12.45, 15.56, 11.64, 14.02, 12.61, 12.71, 12.58, 13.01, 11.92, 12.37, 11.54, 12.11, 13.12, 11.76, 10.97, 13.16, 13.83, 14.06, 13.83, 13.96, 12.22, 11.34, 11.71, 14.16, 12.83, 12.85, 13.59, 13.47, 13.47, 12.25, 12.64, 14.00, 12.91, 11.30, 12.24, 12.97, 12.66, 12.08, 11.38, 12.56, 13.92, 12.91, 14.32, 13.04, 13.01, 10.94, 14.03, 14.03, 13.07, 13.07, 14.50, 13.26, 11.74, 12.61, 14.01, 12.58, 14.65, 13.75, 12.70, 13.32, 13.16, 12.48, 12.72, 12.16, 13.13, 12.47, 12.44, 11.49, 12.46, 12.89, 12.18, 13.83, 12.33, 13.50, 12.14, 14.01, 13.75, 12.36, 13.48, 12.97, 12.50, 10.16, 12.79, 11.46, 13.24, 11.35, 12.72, 14.19, 10.87, 11.10, 12.50, 13.49, 13.75, 13.29, 12.22, 12.20, 11.63, 13.94, 12.55, 13.38, 13.98, 12.00, 12.02, 13.52, 13.40, 12.28, 14.08, 11.71, 13.61, 12.73, 12.10, 13.45, 12.54, 13.82, 11.89, 11.56, 12.73, 11.09, 14.72, 13.10, 12.95, 12.90, 13.00, 11.65, 14.39, 13.21, 11.60, 14.17, 14.04, 13.23, 11.94, 11.62, 11.35, 11.02, 12.56, 13.41, 12.63, 11.39, 11.94, 13.11, 12.01, 11.70, 12.31, 11.09, 15.34, 12.94, 13.01, 11.68, 13.33, 13.47, 13.25, 13.17, 12.20, 13.60, 9.64, 11.63, 12.53, 10.84, 12.74, 11.65, 12.94, 13.55, 10.08, 12.28, 13.11, 13.67, 9.23, 13.33, 12.34, 14.78, 12.17, 11.12, 13.07, 11.28, 13.08, 14.92, 13.67, 11.65, 13.47, 11.80, 13.78, 13.49, 14.47, 11.95, 11.10, 11.84, 12.79, 9.77, 12.56, 12.12, 12.89, 12.56, 14.11, 13.41, 13.19, 11.86, 12.47, 10.13, 14.67, 13.38, 12.29, 13.42, 12.38, 12.69, 14.23, 13.67, 13.55, 12.42, 15.29, 13.44, 14.55, 11.71, 13.27, 11.83, 11.99, 13.23, 12.33, 13.82, 14.59, 12.08, 11.39, 12.77, 13.44, 12.88, 12.77, 12.68, 13.33, 11.62, 12.92, 12.87, 13.05, 11.42, 11.98, 12.29, 12.99, 12.71, 12.16, 11.80, 12.96, 14.78, 12.64, 12.31, 13.00, 13.17, 12.47, 11.95, 11.88, 13.19, 12.94, 12.27, 12.95, 12.78, 11.85, 12.63, 13.74, 13.42, 13.19, 13.18, 12.96, 12.97, 13.38, 14.57, 13.37, 13.81, 11.95, 12.35, 10.47, 13.42, 13.59, 14.07, 13.82, 13.13, 12.10, 12.85, 12.67, 13.56, 13.88, 13.86, 13.14, 11.33, 13.42, 12.22, 12.13, 11.15, 14.29, 11.54, 13.24, 11.80, 12.42, 13.44, 15.51, 12.42, 13.74, 14.42, 12.65, 11.36, 12.97, 13.31, 12.82, 11.35, 11.71, 11.95, 12.71, 13.62, 12.50, 12.71, 12.89, 14.83, 11.49, 12.86, 12.86, 12.25, 13.82, 12.70, 12.75, 13.15, 13.31, 13.57, 13.09, 12.10, 12.19, 13.22, 12.48, 14.28, 12.84, 13.72, 13.15, 12.48, 11.90, 13.78, 14.50, 12.65, 11.75, 12.09, 14.69, 12.05, 11.72, 12.52, 13.55, 11.84, 11.12, 11.77, 13.23, 11.98, 15.55, 12.27, 15.16, 12.99, 10.93, 13.33, 13.52, 12.76, 13.31, 13.25, 13.33, 12.88, 13.45, 12.39, 13.09, 12.86, 13.34, 13.71, 10.06, 13.09, 12.06, 13.13, 12.66, 13.48, 13.39, 12.30, 11.71, 11.29, 16.07, 13.47, 14.29



stats: (hide)
number of times: 2800/2800
best time: 8.20
worst time: 19.22

current avg5: 13.16 (σ = 1.32)
best avg5: 11.08 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 12.96 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 11.74 (σ = 0.64)

current avg50: 12.88 (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: 12.27 (σ = 0.91)

current avg100: 12.86 (σ = 0.79)
best avg100: 12.38 (σ = 0.98)

current avg500: 12.78 (σ = 0.80)
best avg500: 12.69 (σ = 0.83)

current avg1000: 12.79 (σ = 0.86)
best avg1000: 12.78 (σ = 0.89)

session avg: 12.87 (σ = 0.87)
session mean: 12.87

I'm kinda ill today, hope to be better tomorrow.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2012)

dang *no time to document*

Day 5: session avg 8.06. going down further!. The session average for today was 7.93. I got bad towards the ends; it was mostly low 7.8s session average the way through. Start: mon 30jul 2012

Also, *again* fantastic *avg100 *and *avg50.* My avg100 *tied with Felik's UWR*
times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72



*PB*
number of times: 1198/1198
best time:* 5.77*
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: [color]6.85 (σ = 0.73)[/color]
best avg5: [color]6.97 (σ = 0.59)[/color] : 6.68, (6.22), 7.65, (8.06), 6.57
best avg12: 7.53 (σ = 0.60)
best avg25:*7.63 (σ = 0.38)*
best avg50: *7.76 (σ = 0.42)*
best avg100: *7.88 (σ = 0.48)*
best avg500: *8.06 (σ = 0.45)*
best avg1000: *8.10 (σ = 0.47)*

session avg: 8.10 (σ = 0.48)
session mean: 8.10
qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):
8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52
stats: (hide)
number of times: 1550/1550
best time: 5.77
worst time: 11.27

current avg5: 8.14 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 6.97 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 8.18 (σ = 0.29)
best avg12: 7.40 (σ = 0.36)

current avg25: 8.09 (σ = 0.35)
best avg25: 7.63 (σ = 0.38)

current avg50: 8.03 (σ = 0.41)
best avg50: 7.74 (σ = 0.49)

current avg100: 8.08 (σ = 0.38)
best avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.51)

current avg500: 7.96 (σ = 0.41)
best avg500: 7.93 (σ = 0.43)

current avg1000: 8.03 (σ = 0.45)
best avg1000: 8.03 (σ = 0.45)

session avg: 8.06 (σ = 0.47)
session mean: 8.06


dang no time


----------



## uvafan (Aug 3, 2012)

5BLD said:


> best avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.51)



Nice job! Isn't 7.77 0.01 lower than Felik's UWR?


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes. I didnt look at stats cuz no time last night.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 4, 2012)

Day 9:



Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38, 13.82, 12.92, 13.75, 14.52, 11.16, 12.93, 14.63, 13.32, 13.80, 11.63, 11.36, 12.59, 14.35, 13.58, 12.35, 12.24, 13.26, 14.13, 12.93, 14.48, 12.38, 13.84, 10.42, 12.67, 12.60, 12.09, 11.16, 11.64, 12.91, 14.56, 13.00, 13.99, 11.98, 11.37, 12.85, 12.92, 12.77, 11.22, 14.05, 13.20, 13.51, 12.21, 11.84, 12.68, 12.61, 13.31, 12.50, 12.94, 10.52, 12.19, 14.58, 12.63, 12.38, 10.63, 13.01, 11.62, 12.06, 12.81, 14.65, 11.61, 12.05, 12.82, 12.51, 13.67, 14.15, 13.37, 13.29, 13.86, 12.01, 13.39, 12.39, 13.83, 11.70, 12.09, 13.05, 13.19, 11.69, 12.90, 11.18, 13.30, 12.44, 13.91, 12.20, 12.44, 10.73, 13.32, 12.93, 13.81, 10.90, 12.44, 12.92, 14.70, 14.32, 12.78, 13.11, 13.61, 12.54, 13.26, 12.40, 11.97, 14.35, 12.20, 13.03, 13.20, 11.39, 11.56, 13.73, 13.60, 12.86, 12.61, 12.83, 13.46, 12.74, 11.80, 11.70, 11.98, 12.60, 12.27, 12.30, 13.59, 13.50, 14.94, 12.53, 11.19, 12.79, 12.81, 12.94, 12.97, 12.57, 13.44, 13.33, 9.08, 12.03, 12.13, 14.50, 14.59, 12.94, 13.82, 12.31, 12.69, 13.23, 13.00, 12.49, 12.76, 12.64, 12.43, 12.06, 12.58, 14.31, 12.29, 14.13, 13.16, 12.53, 12.72, 12.79, 11.75, 13.32, 13.65, 12.39, 12.33, 12.14, 11.25, 14.67, 12.84, 13.17, 15.12, 14.04, 13.98, 13.40, 13.64, 13.25, 12.08, 11.97, 14.76, 12.42, 13.11, 13.36, 13.50, 12.16, 11.83, 12.81, 12.18, 14.40, 12.62, 15.00, 12.90, 11.93, 14.64, 13.51, 13.30, 11.34, 11.58, 12.04, 11.96, 10.75, 12.57, 12.34, 14.78, 13.62, 12.72, 12.22, 12.94, 12.62, 13.04, 12.69, 12.84, 13.35, 12.24, 12.00, 11.05, 13.30, 11.92, 13.62, 12.91, 11.42, 12.33, 12.87, 13.46, 13.00, 12.49, 11.63, 15.02, 13.89, 13.20, 11.84, 13.22, 12.58, 13.69, 12.53, 12.46, 13.37, 12.87, 15.60, 14.30, 12.40, 13.37, 12.18, 14.16, 13.82, 12.03, 11.41, 12.16, 12.68, 13.35, 15.47, 13.63, 13.87, 12.75, 10.30, 13.45, 14.12, 13.96, 14.51, 13.60, 11.86, 13.34, 10.75, 12.82, 13.89, 13.75, 13.56, 13.79, 12.26, 12.72, 14.75, 14.58, 13.76, 13.54, 11.13, 12.34, 13.18, 12.16, 13.55, 11.66, 12.98, 13.01, 12.34, 12.95, 12.59, 13.63, 11.16, 13.24, 13.97, 11.55, 13.19, 12.32, 13.13, 13.83, 13.20, 13.03, 10.20, 13.88, 12.59, 11.47, 11.32, 14.08, 12.86, 14.23, 12.66, 13.60, 13.26, 10.40, 11.72, 12.63, 11.40, 13.19, 12.36, 11.15, 12.00, 11.10, 11.78, 12.54, 10.75, 12.40, 12.74, 11.17, 13.14, 11.56, 12.51, 11.69, 11.71, 15.08, 12.67, 11.55, 16.16, 13.36, 13.38, 12.51, 12.65, 12.80, 12.10, 12.66, 13.08, 13.01, 12.97, 13.32, 14.00, 13.70, 12.40, 15.12, 12.95, 12.03, 13.77, 12.82, 14.09, 13.05, 12.72, 12.90, 13.13, 13.75, 13.28, 13.51, 11.51, 14.60, 13.06, 11.45, 13.76, 14.77, 12.47, 13.77, 12.85, 12.81, 13.95, 11.69, 14.60, 12.85, 12.57, 13.29, 12.03, 12.97, 11.04, 10.35, 14.04, 13.62, 12.16, 10.99, 12.68, 13.08, 13.76, 13.91, 12.38, 12.70, 13.13, 11.37, 14.14, 11.92, 13.05, 11.47, 12.54, 15.21, 12.47, 12.70, 19.22, 13.60, 13.37, 13.15, 12.76, 13.43, 12.06, 13.57, 12.39, 13.47, 11.98, 10.92, 12.76, 12.07, 13.49, 12.25, 12.97, 12.67, 14.29, 11.90, 11.46, 11.76, 13.37, 12.31, 12.42, 12.99, 13.27, 14.17, 13.90, 11.47, 12.12, 10.03, 12.00, 13.26, 12.60, 12.17, 13.99, 13.32, 11.85, 12.77, 12.52, 12.14, 14.47, 12.98, 13.23, 12.02, 11.76, 13.55, 13.08, 13.37, 13.60, 14.40, 12.19, 11.84, 12.40, 14.97, 14.04, 12.07, 13.08, 13.16, 12.31, 12.32, 13.27, 10.81, 12.90, 12.06, 11.04, 10.43, 11.78, 9.57, 13.55, 12.71, 12.45, 13.33, 12.41, 10.37, 13.11, 11.00, 10.65, 12.92, 14.63, 11.94, 10.90, 11.41, 13.68, 14.79, 12.16, 12.02, 12.39, 14.72, 11.41, 12.33, 10.89, 11.92, 13.48, 14.56, 12.17, 13.28, 13.73, 13.31, 10.87, 13.43, 13.56, 10.42, 13.22, 11.55, 12.55, 11.59, 12.56, 12.78, 14.21, 13.08, 12.78, 12.15, 13.64, 13.44, 13.51, 14.36, 11.90, 13.54, 13.12, 14.16, 12.48, 14.98, 13.66, 10.95, 13.44, 13.31, 11.79, 12.27, 14.40, 13.66, 13.13, 11.71, 12.13, 13.43, 12.76, 12.72, 11.96, 12.17, 10.67, 12.95, 12.57, 14.29, 14.84, 13.62, 13.71, 14.23, 10.57, 12.88, 12.59, 14.59, 11.98, 13.19, 12.45, 12.51, 14.77, 12.60, 11.66, 11.94, 13.59, 14.01, 13.63, 13.03, 13.82, 14.23, 11.97, 11.83, 12.12, 13.81, 11.04, 13.09, 14.49, 13.70, 14.09, 14.23, 12.58, 13.31, 13.80, 11.44, 13.29, 12.80, 12.21, 12.79, 13.05, 12.84, 12.23, 13.54, 15.66, 13.86, 13.92, 14.09, 12.78, 11.09, 12.30, 13.45, 13.57, 13.24, 13.35, 13.30, 12.51, 10.49, 14.47, 11.94, 12.25, 13.81, 13.58, 14.42, 13.08, 13.16, 12.11, 12.35, 14.18, 12.89, 14.24, 13.74, 13.94, 12.25, 14.32, 12.31, 10.81, 12.29, 13.13, 12.55, 13.49, 12.96, 13.56, 12.33, 11.71, 12.57, 11.50, 11.85, 11.52, 14.35, 12.99, 13.22, 13.39, 12.14, 14.10, 10.83, 13.12, 12.14, 13.89, 12.27, 13.47, 13.11, 12.69, 13.04, 17.43, 13.32, 13.97, 11.09, 11.65, 11.79, 14.74, 13.98, 14.56, 11.32, 11.18, 13.85, 12.82, 11.87, 14.09, 13.65, 12.70, 10.73, 14.43, 8.20, 14.84, 13.47, 11.68, 12.57, 12.68, 12.23, 13.50, 12.98, 13.19, 9.98, 12.36, 11.64, 12.82, 13.37, 13.70, 13.54, 11.41, 14.21, 11.78, 10.29, 13.50, 14.00, 15.00, 11.11, 11.91, 13.37, 11.81, 11.87, 11.56, 15.24, 13.86, 12.53, 11.28, 13.35, 14.33, 10.53, 13.30, 12.31, 10.85, 13.77, 14.03, 14.79, 11.19, 14.47, 13.32, 11.98, 11.61, 14.92, 11.25, 15.04, 13.70, 13.45, 13.69, 13.16, 11.75, 14.78, 11.59, 12.98, 12.92, 13.40, 12.53, 11.94, 14.07, 11.99, 13.88, 14.32, 14.43, 11.86, 14.46, 13.25, 12.37, 12.42, 12.67, 12.31, 12.15, 11.58, 12.93, 10.02, 16.84, 12.74, 12.91, 11.87, 12.73, 13.05, 16.29, 13.39, 12.80, 14.92, 14.25, 13.14, 11.67, 13.05, 10.45, 12.85, 11.35, 11.56, 11.90, 15.92, 12.84, 14.90, 11.32, 13.60, 12.42, 12.98, 12.58, 14.85, 12.52, 14.42, 13.35, 12.54, 12.91, 13.97, 9.77, 13.87, 14.23, 12.71, 13.01, 12.29, 13.82, 14.36, 14.29, 11.37, 13.15, 15.01, 13.01, 11.87, 13.73, 14.85, 13.59, 14.78, 12.44, 11.79, 13.87, 11.93, 11.76, 12.96, 14.66, 13.79, 11.26, 13.78, 11.16, 11.36, 12.44, 13.12, 12.54, 11.89, 14.82, 10.41, 13.74, 12.77, 13.81, 13.41, 13.12, 13.76, 13.15, 11.15, 11.98, 12.45, 11.99, 12.68, 11.75, 12.32, 11.58, 12.67, 13.81, 14.36, 14.93, 11.95, 13.24, 12.67, 14.31, 11.57, 11.33, 12.35, 14.80, 11.41, 12.55, 14.48, 12.77, 13.28, 12.77, 13.22, 14.63, 14.19, 10.71, 14.26, 13.11, 14.02, 13.70, 11.39, 12.46, 13.21, 12.60, 14.34, 11.42, 12.37, 13.36, 13.33, 12.86, 10.77, 13.75, 13.72, 12.51, 13.04, 15.63, 13.19, 14.06, 12.49, 12.59, 15.31, 11.43, 13.81, 12.13, 11.04, 11.40, 13.00, 14.54, 13.90, 14.37, 13.38, 15.43, 12.00, 12.87, 11.82, 14.46, 11.70, 13.47, 12.17, 11.17, 14.45, 12.61, 10.71, 11.87, 14.47, 12.31, 12.53, 12.48, 16.31, 12.63, 13.78, 13.05, 12.17, 12.51, 10.97, 12.86, 10.48, 13.70, 13.68, 13.73, 13.65, 14.07, 12.57, 12.72, 13.35, 11.55, 12.68, 13.09, 12.03, 10.01, 12.46, 12.90, 12.72, 14.55, 13.49, 12.80, 15.30, 12.05, 10.76, 13.51, 11.50, 14.61, 10.74, 12.59, 13.76, 14.01, 11.62, 10.99, 13.98, 12.70, 13.54, 12.86, 13.41, 12.35, 11.23, 13.06, 13.16, 14.26, 12.90, 13.16, 11.86, 13.28, 13.71, 12.98, 13.88, 12.54, 12.88, 11.79, 13.59, 13.07, 14.57, 13.30, 12.05, 13.99, 11.59, 12.30, 11.63, 10.98, 12.84, 12.24, 12.80, 13.84, 11.71, 13.19, 14.24, 13.46, 9.96, 14.75, 10.57, 13.08, 10.82, 11.55, 11.81, 11.83, 11.42, 12.88, 12.91, 13.25, 12.36, 13.60, 12.78, 11.28, 13.32, 15.11, 13.03, 13.15, 12.94, 12.23, 12.55, 12.87, 10.96, 10.64, 12.57, 14.65, 12.89, 14.53, 13.27, 12.36, 11.60, 12.56, 14.47, 13.66, 13.80, 13.11, 12.84, 11.23, 12.76, 14.41, 12.72, 12.83, 11.80, 12.65, 11.08, 13.09, 13.31, 12.14, 10.85, 13.44, 14.31, 13.56, 10.87, 13.14, 12.77, 13.62, 11.01, 15.93, 12.30, 12.16, 10.53, 12.91, 11.47, 13.51, 11.44, 12.65, 12.96, 13.51, 13.60, 13.13, 10.80, 12.88, 13.06, 12.92, 14.04, 12.66, 12.81, 11.61, 14.88, 12.80, 11.74, 14.03, 10.70, 13.66, 13.63, 12.75, 13.09, 14.25, 11.41, 12.66, 11.89, 11.09, 13.11, 13.05, 13.98, 13.65, 12.39, 13.75, 15.82, 13.24, 14.55, 12.82, 13.25, 12.44, 12.92, 14.49, 12.59, 12.08, 11.81, 13.08, 13.47, 12.29, 12.19, 12.51, 12.94, 13.38, 14.69, 14.11, 13.66, 12.08, 13.28, 12.65, 12.92, 12.57, 12.04, 14.01, 12.38, 11.64, 12.12, 13.34, 12.22, 15.15, 12.42, 12.83, 12.47, 11.86, 12.18, 14.93, 12.50, 11.71, 11.43, 12.15, 13.97, 11.45, 12.61, 13.44, 12.37, 12.97, 15.80, 13.67, 12.69, 13.70, 12.59, 12.64, 12.98, 11.82, 13.71, 12.66, 13.09, 13.12, 12.75, 13.34, 12.39, 12.85, 13.65, 12.39, 13.47, 13.53, 13.12, 11.18, 13.70, 14.38, 13.30, 13.16, 11.75, 12.20, 13.47, 12.71, 12.76, 14.45, 12.71, 11.67, 13.91, 12.01, 12.36, 11.39, 10.70, 12.02, 11.19, 13.80, 11.86, 11.73, 12.23, 13.56, 10.81, 12.06, 14.28, 12.33, 11.69, 12.31, 13.55, 12.74, 10.55, 12.52, 13.74, 13.75, 13.55, 11.64, 11.52, 10.14, 13.76, 14.36, 11.53, 13.11, 11.69, 12.73, 14.28, 11.12, 13.36, 12.58, 12.07, 10.51, 12.04, 12.43, 12.44, 11.16, 13.38, 13.02, 10.63, 11.28, 11.69, 12.15, 13.11, 11.63, 13.04, 11.94, 12.42, 13.00, 11.94, 11.33, 10.52, 14.30, 11.02, 13.58, 10.23, 14.66, 11.95, 10.45, 13.89, 12.82, 13.72, 13.21, 11.43, 13.75, 10.11, 14.14, 13.22, 12.27, 13.04, 13.95, 10.62, 10.78, 13.48, 11.37, 12.33, 13.78, 12.31, 13.02, 12.24, 11.69, 12.25, 12.45, 11.90, 14.76, 13.91, 12.58, 12.98, 11.49, 11.63, 12.79, 11.66, 15.15, 12.68, 13.29, 12.83, 14.57, 12.33, 12.47, 13.84, 11.92, 13.55, 13.23, 10.77, 13.99, 13.35, 10.88, 12.95, 12.51, 12.51, 11.25, 13.49, 12.72, 12.20, 12.87, 12.36, 13.87, 13.27, 13.32, 12.43, 11.89, 10.98, 13.46, 14.88, 12.00, 12.11, 12.25, 13.94, 10.79, 15.14, 12.91, 13.59, 13.34, 11.85, 12.95, 12.89, 11.62, 14.19, 12.74, 12.66, 11.30, 12.34, 12.20, 12.04, 11.94, 13.58, 13.86, 13.52, 11.76, 11.38, 15.85, 11.83, 12.05, 14.00, 13.47, 11.79, 10.01, 13.09, 14.46, 12.58, 13.80, 12.04, 12.28, 11.75, 12.86, 12.19, 13.00, 12.25, 12.87, 12.41, 15.67, 14.49, 13.49, 10.71, 13.47, 13.79, 13.21, 12.37, 12.38, 12.77, 13.93, 14.59, 12.74, 12.61, 12.40, 13.07, 11.90, 11.40, 10.17, 13.49, 12.45, 15.56, 11.64, 14.02, 12.61, 12.71, 12.58, 13.01, 11.92, 12.37, 11.54, 12.11, 13.12, 11.76, 10.97, 13.16, 13.83, 14.06, 13.83, 13.96, 12.22, 11.34, 11.71, 14.16, 12.83, 12.85, 13.59, 13.47, 13.47, 12.25, 12.64, 14.00, 12.91, 11.30, 12.24, 12.97, 12.66, 12.08, 11.38, 12.56, 13.92, 12.91, 14.32, 13.04, 13.01, 10.94, 14.03, 14.03, 13.07, 13.07, 14.50, 13.26, 11.74, 12.61, 14.01, 12.58, 14.65, 13.75, 12.70, 13.32, 13.16, 12.48, 12.72, 12.16, 13.13, 12.47, 12.44, 11.49, 12.46, 12.89, 12.18, 13.83, 12.33, 13.50, 12.14, 14.01, 13.75, 12.36, 13.48, 12.97, 12.50, 10.16, 12.79, 11.46, 13.24, 11.35, 12.72, 14.19, 10.87, 11.10, 12.50, 13.49, 13.75, 13.29, 12.22, 12.20, 11.63, 13.94, 12.55, 13.38, 13.98, 12.00, 12.02, 13.52, 13.40, 12.28, 14.08, 11.71, 13.61, 12.73, 12.10, 13.45, 12.54, 13.82, 11.89, 11.56, 12.73, 11.09, 14.72, 13.10, 12.95, 12.90, 13.00, 11.65, 14.39, 13.21, 11.60, 14.17, 14.04, 13.23, 11.94, 11.62, 11.35, 11.02, 12.56, 13.41, 12.63, 11.39, 11.94, 13.11, 12.01, 11.70, 12.31, 11.09, 15.34, 12.94, 13.01, 11.68, 13.33, 13.47, 13.25, 13.17, 12.20, 13.60, 9.64, 11.63, 12.53, 10.84, 12.74, 11.65, 12.94, 13.55, 10.08, 12.28, 13.11, 13.67, 9.23, 13.33, 12.34, 14.78, 12.17, 11.12, 13.07, 11.28, 13.08, 14.92, 13.67, 11.65, 13.47, 11.80, 13.78, 13.49, 14.47, 11.95, 11.10, 11.84, 12.79, 9.77, 12.56, 12.12, 12.89, 12.56, 14.11, 13.41, 13.19, 11.86, 12.47, 10.13, 14.67, 13.38, 12.29, 13.42, 12.38, 12.69, 14.23, 13.67, 13.55, 12.42, 15.29, 13.44, 14.55, 11.71, 13.27, 11.83, 11.99, 13.23, 12.33, 13.82, 14.59, 12.08, 11.39, 12.77, 13.44, 12.88, 12.77, 12.68, 13.33, 11.62, 12.92, 12.87, 13.05, 11.42, 11.98, 12.29, 12.99, 12.71, 12.16, 11.80, 12.96, 14.78, 12.64, 12.31, 13.00, 13.17, 12.47, 11.95, 11.88, 13.19, 12.94, 12.27, 12.95, 12.78, 11.85, 12.63, 13.74, 13.42, 13.19, 13.18, 12.96, 12.97, 13.38, 14.57, 13.37, 13.81, 11.95, 12.35, 10.47, 13.42, 13.59, 14.07, 13.82, 13.13, 12.10, 12.85, 12.67, 13.56, 13.88, 13.86, 13.14, 11.33, 13.42, 12.22, 12.13, 11.15, 14.29, 11.54, 13.24, 11.80, 12.42, 13.44, 15.51, 12.42, 13.74, 14.42, 12.65, 11.36, 12.97, 13.31, 12.82, 11.35, 11.71, 11.95, 12.71, 13.62, 12.50, 12.71, 12.89, 14.83, 11.49, 12.86, 12.86, 12.25, 13.82, 12.70, 12.75, 13.15, 13.31, 13.57, 13.09, 12.10, 12.19, 13.22, 12.48, 14.28, 12.84, 13.72, 13.15, 12.48, 11.90, 13.78, 14.50, 12.65, 11.75, 12.09, 14.69, 12.05, 11.72, 12.52, 13.55, 11.84, 11.12, 11.77, 13.23, 11.98, 15.55, 12.27, 15.16, 12.99, 10.93, 13.33, 13.52, 12.76, 13.31, 13.25, 13.33, 12.88, 13.45, 12.39, 13.09, 12.86, 13.34, 13.71, 10.06, 13.09, 12.06, 13.13, 12.66, 13.48, 13.39, 12.30, 11.71, 11.29, 16.07, 13.47, 14.29, 12.92, 13.85, 10.71, 12.76, 14.73, 11.01, 13.07, 13.20, 14.00, 14.82, 12.27, 12.20, 11.06, 13.37, 14.52, 11.07, 11.27, 12.29, 13.37, 13.74, 12.12, 15.33, 12.49, 12.49, 9.54, 13.28, 11.44, 14.55, 11.99, 13.03, 12.92, 13.67, 12.46, 11.77, 10.95, 12.52, 12.45, 13.03, 13.40, 13.12, 12.53, 13.04, 12.24, 16.28, 12.97, 14.38, 10.85, 13.35, 11.40, 11.10, 12.87, 16.22, 11.98, 14.05, 12.06, 11.91, 12.11, 12.70, 12.93, 13.02, 11.38, 13.46, 11.87, 11.81, 12.07, 13.63, 15.15, 14.50, 13.20, 13.18, 12.67, 12.16, 12.80, 12.22, 13.00, 12.99, 13.27, 11.65, 10.78, 11.96, 11.11, 13.69, 13.24, 10.28, 13.17, 11.44, 14.05, 10.34, 14.09, 14.10, 12.02, 10.62, 12.46, 12.13, 14.24, 11.21, 12.00, 12.01, 11.73, 13.03, 12.14, 13.51, 13.30, 13.88, 11.24, 11.82, 13.44, 10.97, 12.56, 12.83, 12.83, 12.86, 11.43, 12.13, 11.18, 12.52, 12.90, 12.63, 10.24, 11.27, 12.22, 13.78, 12.76, 10.89, 12.14, 11.96, 12.94, 11.52, 12.80, 13.22, 11.89, 10.60, 12.70, 12.40, 14.19, 11.77, 13.09, 11.53, 11.30, 10.69, 11.38, 11.71, 12.92, 10.58, 13.13, 12.58, 14.37, 11.71, 12.08, 13.14, 12.59, 13.95, 13.34, 10.76, 13.20, 11.26, 13.68, 9.69, 11.73, 12.30, 12.70, 14.13, 11.82, 10.25, 11.26, 11.45, 11.66, 13.20, 10.89, 11.83, 10.44, 13.39, 12.65, 13.20, 12.02, 12.62, 12.49, 11.67, 11.77, 12.54, 14.37, 12.98, 11.43, 12.52, 13.10, 10.88, 11.51, 13.05, 13.36, 13.02, 11.63, 12.48, 12.51, 11.61, 13.62, 14.00, 14.91, 12.98, 12.34, 12.19, 13.51, 12.83, 11.96, 11.86, 13.34, 13.97, 11.13, 11.32, 11.47, 12.62, 12.36, 13.71, 14.30, 12.50, 12.09, 11.96, 10.62, 12.21, 12.29, 11.25, 12.62, 10.90, 12.84, 13.71, 12.65, 13.90, 11.57, 8.12, 10.42, 15.17, 10.37, 9.76, 12.03, 10.72, 10.70, 13.58, 11.91, 12.32, 10.07, 11.88, 13.43, 12.12, 11.73, 12.93, 13.87, 14.12, 13.76, 11.58, 12.70, 11.66, 13.40, 13.75, 13.18, 13.66, 10.07, 13.97, 11.59, 13.55, 13.25, 12.87, 13.35, 10.14, 11.75, 12.41, 11.30, 13.64, 11.80, 10.32, 11.45, 13.07, 13.09, 12.96, 15.64, 11.60, 12.54, 11.55, 13.41, 11.31, 13.60, 14.39, 14.46, 14.22, 11.40, 11.60, 13.18, 12.80, 13.36, 11.68, 11.11, 10.64, 12.22, 12.08, 11.92, 13.43, 12.94, 11.81, 11.58, 13.29, 13.14, 12.87, 11.70, 14.38, 13.77, 11.73, 12.63, 12.35, 13.62, 11.93, 13.84, 12.72, 12.56, 12.07, 11.32, 12.53, 13.14, 13.10, 11.92, 11.00, 12.69, 13.25, 12.54, 12.80, 12.74, 13.97, 12.38, 13.01, 11.35, 11.95, 14.54, 11.96, 12.81, 12.15, 11.11, 13.19, 13.34, 12.93, 12.57, 11.80, 13.99, 14.39, 14.14, 11.62, 14.19, 11.59, 11.92, 11.66, 12.25, 10.70, 12.65, 12.05



*PB*
stats: (hide)
number of times: 3150/3150
*best time: 8.12*
worst time: 19.22

current avg5: 11.99 (σ = 0.30)
*best avg5: 10.18 (σ = 0.37)*

current avg12: 12.61 (σ = 1.08)
*best avg12: 11.19 (σ = 1.21)*

current avg25: 12.53 (σ = 0.86)
*best avg25: 11.74 (σ = 1.05)*

current avg50: 12.60 (σ = 0.78)
*best avg50: 12.14 (σ = 0.90)*

current avg100: 12.60 (σ = 0.87)
*best avg100: 12.24 (σ = 0.93)*

current avg500: 12.60 (σ = 0.86)
*best avg500: 12.60 (σ = 0.86)*

current avg1000: 12.66 (σ = 0.85)
*best avg1000: 12.66 (σ = 0.85)
*
session avg: 12.82 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 12.82

Many PBs :3


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 4, 2012)

Day 6: session avg 8.03. Okay, whooshing down to sub-8. The session average for today was 7.89. I got bad towards the end; it was mostly low 7.8s session average the way through. Start: mon 30jul 2012

Also, I now own the *avg100 UWR with a time of 7.77*
times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, 8.92, 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, 8.92, 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, 9.03, 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, 6.31, 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, 6.86, 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, 6.21, 6.97, 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, 6.75, 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, 9.30, 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, 8.92, 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, 9.17, 8.36, 8.76, 6.59, 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, 6.73, 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, 6.78, 7.93, 6.13, 6.92, 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, 6.76, 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, 6.33, 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66, 8.30, 8.28, 7.84, 8.64, 8.82, 8.63, 7.43, 8.84, 6.86, 8.85, 7.55, 8.72, 7.58, 8.14, 7.47



*PB*
number of times: 1803/1803
best time: 5.77
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: *6.73 (σ = 0.53)*
best avg5: *6.95 (σ = 0.18)* : 6.78, (7.93), (6.13), 6.92, 7.14
best avg12: *7.40 (σ = 0.36)*
best avg25:*7.55 (σ = 0.42)*
best avg50: *7.74 (σ = 0.49)*
best avg100: *7.77 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg500: *7.91 (σ = 0.41)*
best avg1000: *7.96 (σ = 0.42)*

session avg: 8.03 (σ = 0.46)
session mean: 8.03


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 5, 2012)

Pyra
Day6



Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48



*PB*
number of times: 1298/1300
best time: 3.11
worst time: 21.58

best mo3: 5.38 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 5.61 (σ = 0.35)
best avg12: 6.44 (σ = 0.92)
best avg50: 7.45 (σ = 1.28)
best avg100: 7.85 (σ = 1.40)
*best avg1000: 8.35 (σ = 1.69)*

session avg: 8.46 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 8.60

Slowly catching up. This would be easier if my hands weren't sweaty all the time, making my solves near the end of the day get really slow cause I can't hold the puzzle.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 5, 2012)

Day 10:



Spoiler



9.84, 12.33, 12.05, 12.24, 13.93, 13.34, 12.73, 13.71, 14.91, 13.89, 13.85, 12.84, 14.64, 12.75, 12.66, 12.14, 13.78, 11.52, 14.24, 13.17, 12.89, 14.03, 12.32, 12.44, 12.35, 11.71, 11.54, 14.26, 15.63, 13.46, 11.15, 12.91, 12.97, 14.90, 12.11, 13.28, 13.10, 12.18, 13.43, 13.69, 11.72, 14.91, 10.85, 10.65, 15.52, 11.94, 14.17, 13.86, 14.14, 12.17, 13.28, 13.90, 14.11, 12.58, 13.60, 13.07, 12.84, 16.41, 11.74, 10.56, 13.45, 13.36, 13.40, 13.60, 13.70, 12.42, 13.69, 13.27, 13.32, 14.63, 14.21, 12.01, 13.52, 11.66, 14.03, 12.39, 13.23, 13.28, 13.88, 14.20, 13.10, 11.97, 12.16, 13.02, 12.64, 11.95, 11.74, 14.42, 13.09, 12.00, 12.89, 13.66, 13.56, 12.79, 13.12, 12.78, 12.75, 14.44, 12.72, 14.23, 15.09, 13.13, 11.50, 13.61, 13.63, 13.08, 14.24, 11.95, 12.16, 12.46, 11.59, 13.13, 15.36, 12.44, 12.78, 13.28, 12.86, 13.19, 13.43, 12.57, 11.91, 13.67, 13.31, 11.73, 14.74, 13.34, 11.48, 11.20, 10.90, 12.23, 13.78, 12.92, 13.60, 13.74, 13.21, 14.30, 13.07, 13.17, 12.69, 12.64, 11.25, 10.15, 14.09, 11.85, 14.06, 12.73, 13.43, 14.44, 13.36, 13.63, 12.63, 12.33, 12.84, 11.12, 12.78, 16.20, 11.22, 11.68, 13.25, 14.13, 14.34, 12.76, 14.34, 13.36, 13.14, 13.56, 13.63, 11.78, 9.32, 12.99, 10.64, 13.23, 12.99, 12.44, 11.96, 13.54, 12.42, 12.17, 12.53, 14.56, 12.73, 12.68, 12.67, 13.12, 13.53, 14.34, 14.54, 14.14, 13.32, 12.45, 13.29, 13.25, 12.92, 14.34, 13.91, 12.90, 12.22, 13.45, 11.87, 11.46, 12.64, 13.98, 13.69, 12.84, 14.32, 13.64, 12.28, 12.07, 14.16, 13.81, 12.18, 12.68, 13.23, 12.95, 12.01, 14.81, 14.49, 12.93, 11.80, 12.08, 13.50, 12.01, 12.71, 12.81, 13.09, 14.05, 13.64, 11.93, 12.92, 12.24, 14.29, 12.91, 14.18, 12.27, 10.70, 12.61, 12.67, 13.85, 11.84, 12.34, 11.19, 13.42, 14.13, 11.14, 12.36, 13.50, 12.99, 12.64, 12.19, 11.27, 11.35, 13.22, 13.39, 14.11, 11.92, 12.87, 13.82, 14.15, 13.32, 10.59, 11.49, 14.24, 13.80, 11.47, 11.51, 12.23, 13.37, 11.24, 12.78, 12.67, 15.28, 14.18, 14.40, 12.98, 12.11, 13.72, 12.15, 11.28, 13.39, 14.22, 12.26, 10.43, 11.16, 12.81, 14.00, 11.63, 12.73, 13.18, 13.66, 11.38, 11.64, 13.83, 11.80, 14.14, 12.15, 13.73, 11.93, 13.99, 13.78, 12.04, 11.47, 12.02, 13.52, 13.28, 13.11, 13.08, 12.79, 12.18, 13.70, 13.59, 14.36, 14.30, 12.57, 13.21, 13.10, 15.33, 10.55, 12.25, 13.40, 13.48, 14.13, 12.82, 12.30, 13.92, 13.91, 13.98, 14.98, 14.41, 12.32, 12.15, 12.73, 14.36, 12.53, 13.34, 13.48, 13.08, 12.75, 12.28, 14.21, 14.13, 15.16, 11.65, 12.98, 12.88, 14.15, 12.26, 13.29, 13.46, 11.68, 13.46, 12.16, 12.59, 12.70, 14.65, 12.83, 11.72, 12.07, 11.37, 13.46, 11.45, 11.88, 14.00, 12.27, 13.46, 14.51, 14.53, 11.83, 13.59, 13.53, 12.47, 13.89, 12.71, 14.67, 13.31, 13.34, 13.95, 12.47, 13.11, 12.09, 12.77, 11.96, 14.52, 13.47, 12.11, 10.39, 12.02, 12.35, 14.08, 12.96, 13.98, 11.98, 13.96, 11.85, 18.55, 13.66, 12.67, 15.32, 12.61, 11.76, 13.57, 12.63, 14.17, 10.50, 13.08, 12.94, 12.04, 14.08, 10.87, 12.11, 13.86, 14.04, 13.27, 11.95, 12.06, 12.83, 12.08, 13.05, 13.81, 11.79, 14.14, 11.46, 13.89, 13.04, 10.02, 11.84, 13.20, 12.33, 13.13, 12.26, 12.66, 12.87, 11.99, 11.83, 10.39, 14.85, 13.26, 12.92, 12.37, 13.05, 11.75, 12.62, 12.63, 14.49, 13.90, 12.17, 13.87, 13.01, 12.52, 10.87, 12.19, 14.53, 12.74, 12.71, 11.77, 13.79, 13.89, 11.63, 13.48, 13.87, 11.98, 12.79, 13.44, 13.16, 11.74, 12.86, 12.86, 12.09, 13.02, 14.10, 10.99, 11.66, 12.52, 12.15, 10.72, 11.64, 12.30, 13.18, 12.31, 10.79, 12.90, 13.59, 12.41, 13.49, 11.82, 13.10, 13.54, 12.40, 12.83, 13.41, 12.92, 11.55, 12.11, 12.14, 13.62, 12.08, 12.87, 11.18, 13.11, 12.25, 12.85, 11.78, 11.52, 13.21, 12.23, 12.63, 12.96, 15.31, 12.20, 12.01, 13.61, 13.72, 12.14, 13.76, 13.85, 13.33, 12.40, 12.02, 12.03, 12.43, 11.85, 12.45, 13.65, 14.39, 12.00, 14.25, 13.51, 12.39, 10.57, 11.69, 11.97, 11.54, 15.48, 10.58, 13.49, 12.94, 11.95, 12.98, 13.04, 12.79, 12.30, 11.65, 12.76, 14.39, 12.60, 11.88, 11.04, 11.93, 13.06, 14.28, 11.90, 12.40, 9.21, 12.29, 13.56, 11.15, 12.21, 12.75, 14.27, 12.38, 13.00, 13.61, 14.97, 12.94, 12.36, 12.07, 12.64, 14.05, 11.91, 13.35, 12.26, 13.62, 13.07, 15.46, 11.11, 10.02, 12.84, 11.81, 11.70, 11.13, 13.00, 13.06, 14.24, 13.89, 12.13, 12.73, 12.20, 10.12, 12.61, 12.15, 13.27, 12.88, 12.37, 11.50, 13.22, 13.28, 13.58, 12.10, 11.92, 11.37, 14.49, 11.81, 13.02, 15.27, 13.54, 12.53, 14.84, 13.30, 12.99, 13.47, 13.09, 13.13, 14.20, 13.79, 11.20, 12.90, 14.64, 12.17, 11.96, 13.60, 12.38, 12.56, 15.22, 14.07, 13.59, 14.59, 12.00, 13.10, 9.98, 13.19, 13.53, 12.24, 13.77, 14.92, 12.46, 12.66, 12.78, 12.99, 13.73, 14.89, 13.67, 12.10, 12.02, 12.95, 10.29, 14.32, 13.40, 13.22, 13.46, 12.08, 13.90, 12.56, 11.68, 13.37, 14.68, 12.73, 12.52, 12.71, 13.64, 11.89, 14.04, 13.44, 13.52, 12.71, 12.22, 13.55, 12.97, 12.02, 12.70, 12.43, 11.92, 13.64, 12.82, 11.33, 11.37, 14.83, 11.49, 11.83, 13.66, 13.53, 12.11, 13.53, 14.78, 12.70, 12.00, 13.23, 10.78, 13.59, 14.40, 15.33, 12.42, 12.47, 12.35, 14.30, 9.78, 13.20, 14.89, 14.46, 15.63, 13.63, 13.82, 14.83, 15.01, 13.11, 11.34, 13.04, 12.57, 12.71, 13.94, 12.92, 14.94, 12.59, 12.54, 13.51, 14.61, 14.97, 14.55, 11.92, 13.38, 12.51, 13.02, 13.36, 13.78, 13.34, 13.71, 14.01, 11.03, 12.30, 13.66, 11.29, 11.25, 11.87, 12.08, 13.00, 14.19, 13.31, 14.25, 12.72, 13.86, 14.79, 13.97, 14.31, 10.91, 13.63, 12.97, 14.42, 13.01, 13.12, 13.41, 12.03, 10.61, 12.15, 12.60, 13.45, 10.79, 13.38, 15.28, 11.73, 14.23, 11.66, 13.05, 14.54, 13.41, 13.66, 14.24, 15.64, 13.05, 13.03, 14.45, 13.12, 12.22, 11.89, 12.22, 11.59, 16.29, 14.03, 11.63, 12.64, 11.51, 15.79, 11.27, 13.21, 11.61, 13.15, 11.64, 12.50, 13.51, 12.81, 12.53, 10.61, 15.93, 13.31, 14.85, 14.38, 11.46, 12.01, 13.09, 12.16, 11.97, 10.31, 15.85, 13.02, 12.08, 10.91, 13.33, 11.29, 13.54, 13.96, 13.53, 12.86, 12.29, 12.64, 11.23, 11.97, 12.96, 12.38, 12.34, 12.12, 13.86, 12.42, 12.28, 13.01, 12.70, 10.72, 12.33, 11.95, 12.30, 13.91, 14.00, 14.13, 12.49, 13.47, 11.74, 12.11, 13.05, 14.97, 13.38, 12.74, 12.59, 13.11, 13.01, 12.31, 13.97, 11.64, 11.78, 14.98, 13.37, 14.73, 15.29, 11.08, 13.18, 14.26, 13.13, 13.19, 13.80, 12.40, 13.04, 11.94, 11.98, 13.85, 13.68, 12.72, 11.24, 14.06, 14.19, 12.79, 14.60, 13.16, 13.51, 12.56, 13.34, 11.37, 11.99, 14.68, 14.12, 11.92, 12.30, 11.52, 10.14, 13.82, 13.54, 12.21, 12.96, 14.30, 13.98, 15.58, 12.65, 12.11, 14.15, 10.02, 14.23, 13.07, 10.83, 12.64, 13.71, 13.49, 12.46, 14.02, 10.79, 14.35, 13.84, 14.46, 11.36, 13.83, 13.47, 15.26, 14.17, 12.72, 13.18, 12.14, 13.28, 13.77, 11.33, 13.40, 13.00, 12.88, 13.97, 12.29, 14.16, 13.51, 13.27, 13.14, 12.92, 13.14, 16.26, 12.63, 11.47, 12.08, 15.82, 10.64, 11.39, 13.25, 12.00, 14.65, 13.22, 12.29, 11.97, 12.64, 12.45, 13.75, 13.80, 13.92, 13.15, 13.57, 13.62, 11.03, 14.87, 12.49, 13.23, 11.03, 12.89, 14.10, 13.94, 13.43, 13.32, 12.86, 14.88, 13.72, 13.76, 15.27, 9.49, 11.19, 12.29, 12.02, 13.61, 12.01, 12.10, 12.86, 12.05, 10.26, 11.96, 12.97, 13.38, 13.32, 12.55, 14.08, 12.42, 13.84, 16.13, 12.28, 10.78, 12.12, 15.10, 11.53, 11.51, 11.75, 13.54, 12.23, 15.13, 12.71, 14.06, 12.29, 14.19, 13.90, 12.47, 10.39, 14.21, 14.28, 13.23, 13.86, 12.34, 11.97, 13.51, 14.18, 12.26, 12.37, 13.97, 13.17, 10.97, 12.56, 13.42, 11.30, 13.55, 12.86, 11.73, 13.59, 10.24, 12.88, 13.69, 14.59, 13.90, 13.52, 12.90, 13.60, 12.92, 11.45, 12.84, 13.96, 13.97, 11.87, 12.10, 14.36, 11.66, 12.28, 14.78, 12.34, 14.16, 12.24, 13.39, 13.78, 13.75, 13.50, 12.52, 11.59, 13.84, 11.03, 14.17, 13.20, 15.27, 12.97, 12.81, 11.01, 14.51, 13.89, 10.76, 11.26, 12.40, 15.31, 13.94, 13.64, 12.33, 13.98, 13.28, 13.90, 12.98, 13.93, 14.87, 12.27, 11.94, 13.38, 13.82, 12.92, 13.75, 14.52, 11.16, 12.93, 14.63, 13.32, 13.80, 11.63, 11.36, 12.59, 14.35, 13.58, 12.35, 12.24, 13.26, 14.13, 12.93, 14.48, 12.38, 13.84, 10.42, 12.67, 12.60, 12.09, 11.16, 11.64, 12.91, 14.56, 13.00, 13.99, 11.98, 11.37, 12.85, 12.92, 12.77, 11.22, 14.05, 13.20, 13.51, 12.21, 11.84, 12.68, 12.61, 13.31, 12.50, 12.94, 10.52, 12.19, 14.58, 12.63, 12.38, 10.63, 13.01, 11.62, 12.06, 12.81, 14.65, 11.61, 12.05, 12.82, 12.51, 13.67, 14.15, 13.37, 13.29, 13.86, 12.01, 13.39, 12.39, 13.83, 11.70, 12.09, 13.05, 13.19, 11.69, 12.90, 11.18, 13.30, 12.44, 13.91, 12.20, 12.44, 10.73, 13.32, 12.93, 13.81, 10.90, 12.44, 12.92, 14.70, 14.32, 12.78, 13.11, 13.61, 12.54, 13.26, 12.40, 11.97, 14.35, 12.20, 13.03, 13.20, 11.39, 11.56, 13.73, 13.60, 12.86, 12.61, 12.83, 13.46, 12.74, 11.80, 11.70, 11.98, 12.60, 12.27, 12.30, 13.59, 13.50, 14.94, 12.53, 11.19, 12.79, 12.81, 12.94, 12.97, 12.57, 13.44, 13.33, 9.08, 12.03, 12.13, 14.50, 14.59, 12.94, 13.82, 12.31, 12.69, 13.23, 13.00, 12.49, 12.76, 12.64, 12.43, 12.06, 12.58, 14.31, 12.29, 14.13, 13.16, 12.53, 12.72, 12.79, 11.75, 13.32, 13.65, 12.39, 12.33, 12.14, 11.25, 14.67, 12.84, 13.17, 15.12, 14.04, 13.98, 13.40, 13.64, 13.25, 12.08, 11.97, 14.76, 12.42, 13.11, 13.36, 13.50, 12.16, 11.83, 12.81, 12.18, 14.40, 12.62, 15.00, 12.90, 11.93, 14.64, 13.51, 13.30, 11.34, 11.58, 12.04, 11.96, 10.75, 12.57, 12.34, 14.78, 13.62, 12.72, 12.22, 12.94, 12.62, 13.04, 12.69, 12.84, 13.35, 12.24, 12.00, 11.05, 13.30, 11.92, 13.62, 12.91, 11.42, 12.33, 12.87, 13.46, 13.00, 12.49, 11.63, 15.02, 13.89, 13.20, 11.84, 13.22, 12.58, 13.69, 12.53, 12.46, 13.37, 12.87, 15.60, 14.30, 12.40, 13.37, 12.18, 14.16, 13.82, 12.03, 11.41, 12.16, 12.68, 13.35, 15.47, 13.63, 13.87, 12.75, 10.30, 13.45, 14.12, 13.96, 14.51, 13.60, 11.86, 13.34, 10.75, 12.82, 13.89, 13.75, 13.56, 13.79, 12.26, 12.72, 14.75, 14.58, 13.76, 13.54, 11.13, 12.34, 13.18, 12.16, 13.55, 11.66, 12.98, 13.01, 12.34, 12.95, 12.59, 13.63, 11.16, 13.24, 13.97, 11.55, 13.19, 12.32, 13.13, 13.83, 13.20, 13.03, 10.20, 13.88, 12.59, 11.47, 11.32, 14.08, 12.86, 14.23, 12.66, 13.60, 13.26, 10.40, 11.72, 12.63, 11.40, 13.19, 12.36, 11.15, 12.00, 11.10, 11.78, 12.54, 10.75, 12.40, 12.74, 11.17, 13.14, 11.56, 12.51, 11.69, 11.71, 15.08, 12.67, 11.55, 16.16, 13.36, 13.38, 12.51, 12.65, 12.80, 12.10, 12.66, 13.08, 13.01, 12.97, 13.32, 14.00, 13.70, 12.40, 15.12, 12.95, 12.03, 13.77, 12.82, 14.09, 13.05, 12.72, 12.90, 13.13, 13.75, 13.28, 13.51, 11.51, 14.60, 13.06, 11.45, 13.76, 14.77, 12.47, 13.77, 12.85, 12.81, 13.95, 11.69, 14.60, 12.85, 12.57, 13.29, 12.03, 12.97, 11.04, 10.35, 14.04, 13.62, 12.16, 10.99, 12.68, 13.08, 13.76, 13.91, 12.38, 12.70, 13.13, 11.37, 14.14, 11.92, 13.05, 11.47, 12.54, 15.21, 12.47, 12.70, 19.22, 13.60, 13.37, 13.15, 12.76, 13.43, 12.06, 13.57, 12.39, 13.47, 11.98, 10.92, 12.76, 12.07, 13.49, 12.25, 12.97, 12.67, 14.29, 11.90, 11.46, 11.76, 13.37, 12.31, 12.42, 12.99, 13.27, 14.17, 13.90, 11.47, 12.12, 10.03, 12.00, 13.26, 12.60, 12.17, 13.99, 13.32, 11.85, 12.77, 12.52, 12.14, 14.47, 12.98, 13.23, 12.02, 11.76, 13.55, 13.08, 13.37, 13.60, 14.40, 12.19, 11.84, 12.40, 14.97, 14.04, 12.07, 13.08, 13.16, 12.31, 12.32, 13.27, 10.81, 12.90, 12.06, 11.04, 10.43, 11.78, 9.57, 13.55, 12.71, 12.45, 13.33, 12.41, 10.37, 13.11, 11.00, 10.65, 12.92, 14.63, 11.94, 10.90, 11.41, 13.68, 14.79, 12.16, 12.02, 12.39, 14.72, 11.41, 12.33, 10.89, 11.92, 13.48, 14.56, 12.17, 13.28, 13.73, 13.31, 10.87, 13.43, 13.56, 10.42, 13.22, 11.55, 12.55, 11.59, 12.56, 12.78, 14.21, 13.08, 12.78, 12.15, 13.64, 13.44, 13.51, 14.36, 11.90, 13.54, 13.12, 14.16, 12.48, 14.98, 13.66, 10.95, 13.44, 13.31, 11.79, 12.27, 14.40, 13.66, 13.13, 11.71, 12.13, 13.43, 12.76, 12.72, 11.96, 12.17, 10.67, 12.95, 12.57, 14.29, 14.84, 13.62, 13.71, 14.23, 10.57, 12.88, 12.59, 14.59, 11.98, 13.19, 12.45, 12.51, 14.77, 12.60, 11.66, 11.94, 13.59, 14.01, 13.63, 13.03, 13.82, 14.23, 11.97, 11.83, 12.12, 13.81, 11.04, 13.09, 14.49, 13.70, 14.09, 14.23, 12.58, 13.31, 13.80, 11.44, 13.29, 12.80, 12.21, 12.79, 13.05, 12.84, 12.23, 13.54, 15.66, 13.86, 13.92, 14.09, 12.78, 11.09, 12.30, 13.45, 13.57, 13.24, 13.35, 13.30, 12.51, 10.49, 14.47, 11.94, 12.25, 13.81, 13.58, 14.42, 13.08, 13.16, 12.11, 12.35, 14.18, 12.89, 14.24, 13.74, 13.94, 12.25, 14.32, 12.31, 10.81, 12.29, 13.13, 12.55, 13.49, 12.96, 13.56, 12.33, 11.71, 12.57, 11.50, 11.85, 11.52, 14.35, 12.99, 13.22, 13.39, 12.14, 14.10, 10.83, 13.12, 12.14, 13.89, 12.27, 13.47, 13.11, 12.69, 13.04, 17.43, 13.32, 13.97, 11.09, 11.65, 11.79, 14.74, 13.98, 14.56, 11.32, 11.18, 13.85, 12.82, 11.87, 14.09, 13.65, 12.70, 10.73, 14.43, 8.20, 14.84, 13.47, 11.68, 12.57, 12.68, 12.23, 13.50, 12.98, 13.19, 9.98, 12.36, 11.64, 12.82, 13.37, 13.70, 13.54, 11.41, 14.21, 11.78, 10.29, 13.50, 14.00, 15.00, 11.11, 11.91, 13.37, 11.81, 11.87, 11.56, 15.24, 13.86, 12.53, 11.28, 13.35, 14.33, 10.53, 13.30, 12.31, 10.85, 13.77, 14.03, 14.79, 11.19, 14.47, 13.32, 11.98, 11.61, 14.92, 11.25, 15.04, 13.70, 13.45, 13.69, 13.16, 11.75, 14.78, 11.59, 12.98, 12.92, 13.40, 12.53, 11.94, 14.07, 11.99, 13.88, 14.32, 14.43, 11.86, 14.46, 13.25, 12.37, 12.42, 12.67, 12.31, 12.15, 11.58, 12.93, 10.02, 16.84, 12.74, 12.91, 11.87, 12.73, 13.05, 16.29, 13.39, 12.80, 14.92, 14.25, 13.14, 11.67, 13.05, 10.45, 12.85, 11.35, 11.56, 11.90, 15.92, 12.84, 14.90, 11.32, 13.60, 12.42, 12.98, 12.58, 14.85, 12.52, 14.42, 13.35, 12.54, 12.91, 13.97, 9.77, 13.87, 14.23, 12.71, 13.01, 12.29, 13.82, 14.36, 14.29, 11.37, 13.15, 15.01, 13.01, 11.87, 13.73, 14.85, 13.59, 14.78, 12.44, 11.79, 13.87, 11.93, 11.76, 12.96, 14.66, 13.79, 11.26, 13.78, 11.16, 11.36, 12.44, 13.12, 12.54, 11.89, 14.82, 10.41, 13.74, 12.77, 13.81, 13.41, 13.12, 13.76, 13.15, 11.15, 11.98, 12.45, 11.99, 12.68, 11.75, 12.32, 11.58, 12.67, 13.81, 14.36, 14.93, 11.95, 13.24, 12.67, 14.31, 11.57, 11.33, 12.35, 14.80, 11.41, 12.55, 14.48, 12.77, 13.28, 12.77, 13.22, 14.63, 14.19, 10.71, 14.26, 13.11, 14.02, 13.70, 11.39, 12.46, 13.21, 12.60, 14.34, 11.42, 12.37, 13.36, 13.33, 12.86, 10.77, 13.75, 13.72, 12.51, 13.04, 15.63, 13.19, 14.06, 12.49, 12.59, 15.31, 11.43, 13.81, 12.13, 11.04, 11.40, 13.00, 14.54, 13.90, 14.37, 13.38, 15.43, 12.00, 12.87, 11.82, 14.46, 11.70, 13.47, 12.17, 11.17, 14.45, 12.61, 10.71, 11.87, 14.47, 12.31, 12.53, 12.48, 16.31, 12.63, 13.78, 13.05, 12.17, 12.51, 10.97, 12.86, 10.48, 13.70, 13.68, 13.73, 13.65, 14.07, 12.57, 12.72, 13.35, 11.55, 12.68, 13.09, 12.03, 10.01, 12.46, 12.90, 12.72, 14.55, 13.49, 12.80, 15.30, 12.05, 10.76, 13.51, 11.50, 14.61, 10.74, 12.59, 13.76, 14.01, 11.62, 10.99, 13.98, 12.70, 13.54, 12.86, 13.41, 12.35, 11.23, 13.06, 13.16, 14.26, 12.90, 13.16, 11.86, 13.28, 13.71, 12.98, 13.88, 12.54, 12.88, 11.79, 13.59, 13.07, 14.57, 13.30, 12.05, 13.99, 11.59, 12.30, 11.63, 10.98, 12.84, 12.24, 12.80, 13.84, 11.71, 13.19, 14.24, 13.46, 9.96, 14.75, 10.57, 13.08, 10.82, 11.55, 11.81, 11.83, 11.42, 12.88, 12.91, 13.25, 12.36, 13.60, 12.78, 11.28, 13.32, 15.11, 13.03, 13.15, 12.94, 12.23, 12.55, 12.87, 10.96, 10.64, 12.57, 14.65, 12.89, 14.53, 13.27, 12.36, 11.60, 12.56, 14.47, 13.66, 13.80, 13.11, 12.84, 11.23, 12.76, 14.41, 12.72, 12.83, 11.80, 12.65, 11.08, 13.09, 13.31, 12.14, 10.85, 13.44, 14.31, 13.56, 10.87, 13.14, 12.77, 13.62, 11.01, 15.93, 12.30, 12.16, 10.53, 12.91, 11.47, 13.51, 11.44, 12.65, 12.96, 13.51, 13.60, 13.13, 10.80, 12.88, 13.06, 12.92, 14.04, 12.66, 12.81, 11.61, 14.88, 12.80, 11.74, 14.03, 10.70, 13.66, 13.63, 12.75, 13.09, 14.25, 11.41, 12.66, 11.89, 11.09, 13.11, 13.05, 13.98, 13.65, 12.39, 13.75, 15.82, 13.24, 14.55, 12.82, 13.25, 12.44, 12.92, 14.49, 12.59, 12.08, 11.81, 13.08, 13.47, 12.29, 12.19, 12.51, 12.94, 13.38, 14.69, 14.11, 13.66, 12.08, 13.28, 12.65, 12.92, 12.57, 12.04, 14.01, 12.38, 11.64, 12.12, 13.34, 12.22, 15.15, 12.42, 12.83, 12.47, 11.86, 12.18, 14.93, 12.50, 11.71, 11.43, 12.15, 13.97, 11.45, 12.61, 13.44, 12.37, 12.97, 15.80, 13.67, 12.69, 13.70, 12.59, 12.64, 12.98, 11.82, 13.71, 12.66, 13.09, 13.12, 12.75, 13.34, 12.39, 12.85, 13.65, 12.39, 13.47, 13.53, 13.12, 11.18, 13.70, 14.38, 13.30, 13.16, 11.75, 12.20, 13.47, 12.71, 12.76, 14.45, 12.71, 11.67, 13.91, 12.01, 12.36, 11.39, 10.70, 12.02, 11.19, 13.80, 11.86, 11.73, 12.23, 13.56, 10.81, 12.06, 14.28, 12.33, 11.69, 12.31, 13.55, 12.74, 10.55, 12.52, 13.74, 13.75, 13.55, 11.64, 11.52, 10.14, 13.76, 14.36, 11.53, 13.11, 11.69, 12.73, 14.28, 11.12, 13.36, 12.58, 12.07, 10.51, 12.04, 12.43, 12.44, 11.16, 13.38, 13.02, 10.63, 11.28, 11.69, 12.15, 13.11, 11.63, 13.04, 11.94, 12.42, 13.00, 11.94, 11.33, 10.52, 14.30, 11.02, 13.58, 10.23, 14.66, 11.95, 10.45, 13.89, 12.82, 13.72, 13.21, 11.43, 13.75, 10.11, 14.14, 13.22, 12.27, 13.04, 13.95, 10.62, 10.78, 13.48, 11.37, 12.33, 13.78, 12.31, 13.02, 12.24, 11.69, 12.25, 12.45, 11.90, 14.76, 13.91, 12.58, 12.98, 11.49, 11.63, 12.79, 11.66, 15.15, 12.68, 13.29, 12.83, 14.57, 12.33, 12.47, 13.84, 11.92, 13.55, 13.23, 10.77, 13.99, 13.35, 10.88, 12.95, 12.51, 12.51, 11.25, 13.49, 12.72, 12.20, 12.87, 12.36, 13.87, 13.27, 13.32, 12.43, 11.89, 10.98, 13.46, 14.88, 12.00, 12.11, 12.25, 13.94, 10.79, 15.14, 12.91, 13.59, 13.34, 11.85, 12.95, 12.89, 11.62, 14.19, 12.74, 12.66, 11.30, 12.34, 12.20, 12.04, 11.94, 13.58, 13.86, 13.52, 11.76, 11.38, 15.85, 11.83, 12.05, 14.00, 13.47, 11.79, 10.01, 13.09, 14.46, 12.58, 13.80, 12.04, 12.28, 11.75, 12.86, 12.19, 13.00, 12.25, 12.87, 12.41, 15.67, 14.49, 13.49, 10.71, 13.47, 13.79, 13.21, 12.37, 12.38, 12.77, 13.93, 14.59, 12.74, 12.61, 12.40, 13.07, 11.90, 11.40, 10.17, 13.49, 12.45, 15.56, 11.64, 14.02, 12.61, 12.71, 12.58, 13.01, 11.92, 12.37, 11.54, 12.11, 13.12, 11.76, 10.97, 13.16, 13.83, 14.06, 13.83, 13.96, 12.22, 11.34, 11.71, 14.16, 12.83, 12.85, 13.59, 13.47, 13.47, 12.25, 12.64, 14.00, 12.91, 11.30, 12.24, 12.97, 12.66, 12.08, 11.38, 12.56, 13.92, 12.91, 14.32, 13.04, 13.01, 10.94, 14.03, 14.03, 13.07, 13.07, 14.50, 13.26, 11.74, 12.61, 14.01, 12.58, 14.65, 13.75, 12.70, 13.32, 13.16, 12.48, 12.72, 12.16, 13.13, 12.47, 12.44, 11.49, 12.46, 12.89, 12.18, 13.83, 12.33, 13.50, 12.14, 14.01, 13.75, 12.36, 13.48, 12.97, 12.50, 10.16, 12.79, 11.46, 13.24, 11.35, 12.72, 14.19, 10.87, 11.10, 12.50, 13.49, 13.75, 13.29, 12.22, 12.20, 11.63, 13.94, 12.55, 13.38, 13.98, 12.00, 12.02, 13.52, 13.40, 12.28, 14.08, 11.71, 13.61, 12.73, 12.10, 13.45, 12.54, 13.82, 11.89, 11.56, 12.73, 11.09, 14.72, 13.10, 12.95, 12.90, 13.00, 11.65, 14.39, 13.21, 11.60, 14.17, 14.04, 13.23, 11.94, 11.62, 11.35, 11.02, 12.56, 13.41, 12.63, 11.39, 11.94, 13.11, 12.01, 11.70, 12.31, 11.09, 15.34, 12.94, 13.01, 11.68, 13.33, 13.47, 13.25, 13.17, 12.20, 13.60, 9.64, 11.63, 12.53, 10.84, 12.74, 11.65, 12.94, 13.55, 10.08, 12.28, 13.11, 13.67, 9.23, 13.33, 12.34, 14.78, 12.17, 11.12, 13.07, 11.28, 13.08, 14.92, 13.67, 11.65, 13.47, 11.80, 13.78, 13.49, 14.47, 11.95, 11.10, 11.84, 12.79, 9.77, 12.56, 12.12, 12.89, 12.56, 14.11, 13.41, 13.19, 11.86, 12.47, 10.13, 14.67, 13.38, 12.29, 13.42, 12.38, 12.69, 14.23, 13.67, 13.55, 12.42, 15.29, 13.44, 14.55, 11.71, 13.27, 11.83, 11.99, 13.23, 12.33, 13.82, 14.59, 12.08, 11.39, 12.77, 13.44, 12.88, 12.77, 12.68, 13.33, 11.62, 12.92, 12.87, 13.05, 11.42, 11.98, 12.29, 12.99, 12.71, 12.16, 11.80, 12.96, 14.78, 12.64, 12.31, 13.00, 13.17, 12.47, 11.95, 11.88, 13.19, 12.94, 12.27, 12.95, 12.78, 11.85, 12.63, 13.74, 13.42, 13.19, 13.18, 12.96, 12.97, 13.38, 14.57, 13.37, 13.81, 11.95, 12.35, 10.47, 13.42, 13.59, 14.07, 13.82, 13.13, 12.10, 12.85, 12.67, 13.56, 13.88, 13.86, 13.14, 11.33, 13.42, 12.22, 12.13, 11.15, 14.29, 11.54, 13.24, 11.80, 12.42, 13.44, 15.51, 12.42, 13.74, 14.42, 12.65, 11.36, 12.97, 13.31, 12.82, 11.35, 11.71, 11.95, 12.71, 13.62, 12.50, 12.71, 12.89, 14.83, 11.49, 12.86, 12.86, 12.25, 13.82, 12.70, 12.75, 13.15, 13.31, 13.57, 13.09, 12.10, 12.19, 13.22, 12.48, 14.28, 12.84, 13.72, 13.15, 12.48, 11.90, 13.78, 14.50, 12.65, 11.75, 12.09, 14.69, 12.05, 11.72, 12.52, 13.55, 11.84, 11.12, 11.77, 13.23, 11.98, 15.55, 12.27, 15.16, 12.99, 10.93, 13.33, 13.52, 12.76, 13.31, 13.25, 13.33, 12.88, 13.45, 12.39, 13.09, 12.86, 13.34, 13.71, 10.06, 13.09, 12.06, 13.13, 12.66, 13.48, 13.39, 12.30, 11.71, 11.29, 16.07, 13.47, 14.29, 12.92, 13.85, 10.71, 12.76, 14.73, 11.01, 13.07, 13.20, 14.00, 14.82, 12.27, 12.20, 11.06, 13.37, 14.52, 11.07, 11.27, 12.29, 13.37, 13.74, 12.12, 15.33, 12.49, 12.49, 9.54, 13.28, 11.44, 14.55, 11.99, 13.03, 12.92, 13.67, 12.46, 11.77, 10.95, 12.52, 12.45, 13.03, 13.40, 13.12, 12.53, 13.04, 12.24, 16.28, 12.97, 14.38, 10.85, 13.35, 11.40, 11.10, 12.87, 16.22, 11.98, 14.05, 12.06, 11.91, 12.11, 12.70, 12.93, 13.02, 11.38, 13.46, 11.87, 11.81, 12.07, 13.63, 15.15, 14.50, 13.20, 13.18, 12.67, 12.16, 12.80, 12.22, 13.00, 12.99, 13.27, 11.65, 10.78, 11.96, 11.11, 13.69, 13.24, 10.28, 13.17, 11.44, 14.05, 10.34, 14.09, 14.10, 12.02, 10.62, 12.46, 12.13, 14.24, 11.21, 12.00, 12.01, 11.73, 13.03, 12.14, 13.51, 13.30, 13.88, 11.24, 11.82, 13.44, 10.97, 12.56, 12.83, 12.83, 12.86, 11.43, 12.13, 11.18, 12.52, 12.90, 12.63, 10.24, 11.27, 12.22, 13.78, 12.76, 10.89, 12.14, 11.96, 12.94, 11.52, 12.80, 13.22, 11.89, 10.60, 12.70, 12.40, 14.19, 11.77, 13.09, 11.53, 11.30, 10.69, 11.38, 11.71, 12.92, 10.58, 13.13, 12.58, 14.37, 11.71, 12.08, 13.14, 12.59, 13.95, 13.34, 10.76, 13.20, 11.26, 13.68, 9.69, 11.73, 12.30, 12.70, 14.13, 11.82, 10.25, 11.26, 11.45, 11.66, 13.20, 10.89, 11.83, 10.44, 13.39, 12.65, 13.20, 12.02, 12.62, 12.49, 11.67, 11.77, 12.54, 14.37, 12.98, 11.43, 12.52, 13.10, 10.88, 11.51, 13.05, 13.36, 13.02, 11.63, 12.48, 12.51, 11.61, 13.62, 14.00, 14.91, 12.98, 12.34, 12.19, 13.51, 12.83, 11.96, 11.86, 13.34, 13.97, 11.13, 11.32, 11.47, 12.62, 12.36, 13.71, 14.30, 12.50, 12.09, 11.96, 10.62, 12.21, 12.29, 11.25, 12.62, 10.90, 12.84, 13.71, 12.65, 13.90, 11.57, 8.12, 10.42, 15.17, 10.37, 9.76, 12.03, 10.72, 10.70, 13.58, 11.91, 12.32, 10.07, 11.88, 13.43, 12.12, 11.73, 12.93, 13.87, 14.12, 13.76, 11.58, 12.70, 11.66, 13.40, 13.75, 13.18, 13.66, 10.07, 13.97, 11.59, 13.55, 13.25, 12.87, 13.35, 10.14, 11.75, 12.41, 11.30, 13.64, 11.80, 10.32, 11.45, 13.07, 13.09, 12.96, 15.64, 11.60, 12.54, 11.55, 13.41, 11.31, 13.60, 14.39, 14.46, 14.22, 11.40, 11.60, 13.18, 12.80, 13.36, 11.68, 11.11, 10.64, 12.22, 12.08, 11.92, 13.43, 12.94, 11.81, 11.58, 13.29, 13.14, 12.87, 11.70, 14.38, 13.77, 11.73, 12.63, 12.35, 13.62, 11.93, 13.84, 12.72, 12.56, 12.07, 11.32, 12.53, 13.14, 13.10, 11.92, 11.00, 12.69, 13.25, 12.54, 12.80, 12.74, 13.97, 12.38, 13.01, 11.35, 11.95, 14.54, 11.96, 12.81, 12.15, 11.11, 13.19, 13.34, 12.93, 12.57, 11.80, 13.99, 14.39, 14.14, 11.62, 14.19, 11.59, 11.92, 11.66, 12.25, 10.70, 12.65, 12.05, 11.97, 13.04, 12.90, 12.24, 13.47, 12.60, 11.61, 13.04, 12.52, 11.61, 12.12, 12.67, 11.92, 12.67, 12.94, 9.92, 12.61, 11.18, 13.21, 12.55, 14.26, 12.80, 13.47, 12.01, 12.83, 11.69, 11.55, 11.87, 12.97, 12.31, 14.52, 12.29, 13.43, 11.96, 12.23, 12.79, 12.58, 12.97, 12.01, 12.98, 13.36, 13.46, 12.61, 12.08, 11.95, 10.17, 11.46, 14.73, 13.68, 12.29, 12.42, 11.95, 11.08, 12.97, 11.59, 11.50, 11.67, 12.16, 11.67, 13.52, 11.78, 11.66, 13.23, 12.64, 13.68, 11.11, 12.95, 12.04, 10.65, 14.26, 11.46, 11.74, 11.61, 13.16, 10.76, 12.40, 12.04, 13.54, 13.01, 14.31, 12.64, 11.54, 13.83, 12.39, 14.01, 13.31, 12.90, 10.70, 11.37, 13.00, 12.66, 13.41, 14.63, 12.22, 12.61, 12.58, 11.98, 11.96, 12.82, 14.27, 13.45, 11.22, 13.69, 13.95, 11.98, 13.05, 14.22, 13.39, 11.87, 10.04, 12.10, 11.80, 10.01, 12.63, 13.77, 12.52, 13.33, 12.52, 12.83, 11.34, 12.88, 12.70, 13.40, 12.32, 10.69, 10.94, 12.97, 12.66, 12.55, 13.65, 10.38, 12.81, 11.57, 12.05, 11.58, 13.02, 12.96, 10.39, 14.73, 13.81, 12.50, 13.89, 11.93, 14.79, 12.91, 11.44, 12.78, 13.18, 10.88, 12.46, 11.96, 12.44, 14.52, 13.24, 12.00, 12.80, 12.09, 13.50, 13.59, 15.67, 13.71, 12.91, 12.96, 12.54, 12.51, 13.08, 11.80, 11.18, 12.20, 13.88, 9.81, 12.94, 11.64, 14.38, 13.37, 13.30, 13.21, 12.31, 11.49, 12.61, 14.04, 11.77, 12.57



stats: (hide)
number of times: 3333/3333
best time: 8.12
worst time: 19.22

current avg5: 12.32 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 10.18 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 12.78 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 11.19 (σ = 1.21)

current avg25: 12.78 (σ = 0.74)
best avg25: 11.74 (σ = 1.05)

current avg50: 12.75 (σ = 0.82)
best avg50: 12.14 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 12.65 (σ = 0.86)
best avg100: 12.24 (σ = 0.93)

current avg500: 12.49 (σ = 0.87)
best avg500: 12.48 (σ = 0.88)

current avg1000: 12.64 (σ = 0.84)
best avg1000: 12.61 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 12.81 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 12.81

I don't know if I will do more solves later, I'm not really well today :S (In terms of health, not of cubing :3)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2012)

Day 7: session avg 8.02. Okay, whooshing down to sub-8. The session average for today was 7.86. I have done so few solves today but they were fairly good quality. Start: mon 30jul 2012

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, 8.92, 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, 8.92, 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, 9.03, 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, 6.31, 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, 6.86, 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, 6.21, 6.97, 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, 6.75, 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, 9.30, 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, 8.92, 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, 9.17, 8.36, 8.76, 6.59, 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, 6.73, 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, 6.78, 7.93, 6.13, 6.92, 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, 6.76, 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, 6.33, 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66, 8.30, 8.28, 7.84, 8.64, 8.82, 8.63, 7.43, 8.84, 6.86, 8.85, 7.55, 8.72, 7.58, 8.14, 7.47, 7.72, 8.24, 6.46, 7.40, 8.50, 8.48, 8.42, 7.78, 7.50, 9.24, 7.66, 7.57, 9.05, 7.83, 7.87, 8.48, 8.78, 7.81, 8.06, 8.81, 7.28, 7.90, 8.16, 7.57, 8.43, 7.97, 7.10, 8.61, 8.12, 7.40, 7.39, 8.14, 7.38, 8.84, 8.52, 8.27, 6.82, 8.10, 7.24, 8.65, 8.46, 8.17, 8.20, 7.25, 7.90, 7.72, 7.70, 8.09, 5.92, 8.03, 8.60, 7.54, 7.87, 8.29, 8.66, 7.93, 7.98, 8.07, 7.83, 8.18, 7.96, 7.96, 7.39, 7.93, 7.30, 7.56, 7.95, 8.35, 6.98, 6.91, 8.66, 7.84, 7.61, 7.66, 7.68, 8.66, 8.38, 6.42, 8.40, 7.03, 7.66, 8.00, 8.65, 8.39, 8.52, 8.48, 6.97, 7.62, 7.87, 7.80, 7.44, 7.72, 6.73, 7.97, 8.34, 7.20, 7.64, 8.31, 7.51, 8.18, 7.92, 8.29, 7.21, 6.58, 8.90, 6.96, 7.65, 9.17, 7.83, 8.71, 7.48, 6.26, 8.35, 6.64, 7.33, 8.03, 7.09, 7.64, 7.51, 7.05, 8.03, 8.11, 8.08, 7.26, 7.89, 7.36, 8.28, 8.51, 8.18, 6.44, 8.60, 7.70, 6.69, 7.92, 7.36, 7.68, 8.31, 8.67, 7.20, 7.54, 8.31, 7.27, 7.26, 8.41, 7.78, 7.92, 7.44, 7.07, 7.45, 7.45, 7.79, 7.77, 7.80, 8.88, 7.50, 7.79, 8.27, 8.75, 7.75, 7.68, 8.03, 8.84, 7.46, 7.95, 8.33, 7.70, 8.13, 8.26, 7.80, 7.65, 8.10, 7.89, 7.50, 7.46, 7.40, 7.78, 7.69, 7.62



*PB*
number of times: 1981/1981
best time: 5.77
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: 6.73 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 6.95 (σ = 0.18) : 6.78, (7.93), (6.13), 6.92, 7.14
best avg12: 7.40 (σ = 0.36)
best avg25:7.55 (σ = 0.42)
best avg50: *7.68 (σ = 0.50)*
best avg100: *7.77 (σ = 0.48)*
best avg500: *7.91 (σ = 0.44)*
best avg1000: *7.92 (σ = 0.44)*

8.02 (σ = 0.46)
session mean: 8.01


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 6, 2012)

pyra
day 7



Spoiler



(13.43), 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, (14.99), 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, (16.07), 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, (17.94), 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, (4.62), (5.46), 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, (16.82), 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, (3.78), 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, (5.15), 6.19, 9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35), 10.18, (13.31), 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, (4.53), 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, (20.81), 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, (5.33), 8.98, 5.93, (14.71), 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, (14.96), (DNF(9.38)), 7.32, 8.02, (4.85), 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, (4.77), 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, (5.13), 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, (4.92), 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, (13.34), 9.51, 6.71, (3.20), 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, (14.30), 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, (5.13), 11.01, (16.08), 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, (14.64), 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, (13.38), 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, (14.22), 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, (5.27), 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, (4.66), 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, (5.29), (13.92), 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, (5.29), 11.08, 9.67, (21.58), 7.41, 6.76, (14.24), 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, (5.34), 8.08, 6.56, (16.06), 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, (18.13), 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, (5.13), (5.14), 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, (5.37), 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, (13.70), 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, (4.86), 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, (5.26), 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, (13.80), 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, (13.31), 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, (4.91), (15.04), 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, (4.96), 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, (14.93), 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, (13.31), 7.83, 6.87, (13.32), 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, (15.65), 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, (4.73), 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, (5.03), 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, (15.64), 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, (5.38), 6.01, (5.38), (5.43), 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, (13.34), 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, (14.69), 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, (5.14), 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, (15.62), 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, (5.52), 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, (4.41), 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, (3.47), 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, (4.83), 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, (13.91), 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, (4.47), (13.08), 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, (19.31), (13.75), 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, (3.92), 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, (15.14), 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, (5.16), 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, (15.17), 9.10, 8.14, (13.88), 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, (4.03), 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, (14.14), 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, (4.94), 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, (4.03), 12.03, 8.24, (5.36), 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, (5.15), 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, (15.57), 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, (13.40), 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, (15.24), 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, (14.04), 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, (14.19), 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, (3.11), 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, (5.47), 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, (13.19), 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, (3.92), (14.31), (14.41), 9.14, 8.17, (5.34), 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, (17.02), 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, (DNF(6.08)), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, (13.23), 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, (13.13), 9.02, 12.63, (13.44), 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, (13.43), 6.67, (5.02), 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, (14.71), 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, (5.42), 9.20, (4.34), 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, (17.55), 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, (3.69), (13.14), 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, (13.65), (16.50), 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, (14.93), (13.87), 9.07, 7.02, (18.28), 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, (3.81), 9.11, 6.69, (5.18), 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, (13.95), 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, (5.21), 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, (13.08), (13.13), 10.99, 7.62, (5.18), (5.35), 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, (13.98), 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, (4.11), 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, (4.63), (5.11), 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, (5.33), 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, (4.71), 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, (5.05), (15.21), 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, (15.64), (4.86), (4.82), 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, (13.70), 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, (14.34), 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, (5.41), 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, (4.79), 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, (5.12), 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, (5.15), 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, (5.20), (14.07), 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, (22.66), 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, (13.37), 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, (5.08), 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, (4.99), 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, (5.19), (5.26), 6.16, 10.92, (5.28), 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, (4.81), 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, (5.35), 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, (DNF(7.68)), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, (4.02), 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, (3.72), 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, (4.69), 9.65, 7.11, (16.58), 5.61, 7.20, (15.47), 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, (5.43), 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, (14.76), 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31



*PB*

number of times: 1597/1600
best time: 3.11
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 5.38 (σ = 1.19)
*best avg5: 5.57 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg12: 6.44 (σ = 0.92)
*best avg50: 7.37 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 7.60 (σ = 1.42)
best avg1000: 8.19 (σ = 1.61)*

session avg: 8.38 (σ = 1.69)
session mean: 8.52

_Now_ I'm considering myself sub8, as my most recent 2 ao100s (1400-1500 and 1500-1600) are both below 8.

EDIT: Oh, and I'm still behind, but even more now.  So many solves to do each day!


----------



## APdRF (Aug 6, 2012)

So, I have to give up. I past the last night in the hospital with high fever and I can't cube for days/week  .

At least I completed a 1/3 of the marathon, yay!

Good luck to 5BLD and Ickathu


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 6, 2012)

Aww, that's a bummer. They won't let you bring in your laptop and cube to your bed? That seriously stinks. I'm sure you improved some though!

qqTimer is now full so I'm now using qqtImport for my 10k session average, but I'll be clearing qqTimer's solves every day (backing up here and on a .txt file) and just importing there from now on. I was surprised it let me do 1600 solves before that happened.


----------



## APdRF (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, I can do that, but seriously I think I can't cube right know. And yeah, I' improved almost a second, so I'm pleased  .


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 6, 2012)

Day 8: session avg 8.01. Start: mon 30jul 2012

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, 8.92, 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, 8.92, 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, 9.03, 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, 6.31, 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, 6.86, 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, 6.21, 6.97, 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, 6.75, 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, 9.30, 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, 8.92, 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, 9.17, 8.36, 8.76, 6.59, 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, 6.73, 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, 6.78, 7.93, 6.13, 6.92, 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, 6.76, 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, 6.33, 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66, 8.30, 8.28, 7.84, 8.64, 8.82, 8.63, 7.43, 8.84, 6.86, 8.85, 7.55, 8.72, 7.58, 8.14, 7.47, 7.72, 8.24, 6.46, 7.40, 8.50, 8.48, 8.42, 7.78, 7.50, 9.24, 7.66, 7.57, 9.05, 7.83, 7.87, 8.48, 8.78, 7.81, 8.06, 8.81, 7.28, 7.90, 8.16, 7.57, 8.43, 7.97, 7.10, 8.61, 8.12, 7.40, 7.39, 8.14, 7.38, 8.84, 8.52, 8.27, 6.82, 8.10, 7.24, 8.65, 8.46, 8.17, 8.20, 7.25, 7.90, 7.72, 7.70, 8.09, 5.92, 8.03, 8.60, 7.54, 7.87, 8.29, 8.66, 7.93, 7.98, 8.07, 7.83, 8.18, 7.96, 7.96, 7.39, 7.93, 7.30, 7.56, 7.95, 8.35, 6.98, 6.91, 8.66, 7.84, 7.61, 7.66, 7.68, 8.66, 8.38, 6.42, 8.40, 7.03, 7.66, 8.00, 8.65, 8.39, 8.52, 8.48, 6.97, 7.62, 7.87, 7.80, 7.44, 7.72, 6.73, 7.97, 8.34, 7.20, 7.64, 8.31, 7.51, 8.18, 7.92, 8.29, 7.21, 6.58, 8.90, 6.96, 7.65, 9.17, 7.83, 8.71, 7.48, 6.26, 8.35, 6.64, 7.33, 8.03, 7.09, 7.64, 7.51, 7.05, 8.03, 8.11, 8.08, 7.26, 7.89, 7.36, 8.28, 8.51, 8.18, 6.44, 8.60, 7.70, 6.69, 7.92, 7.36, 7.68, 8.31, 8.67, 7.20, 7.54, 8.31, 7.27, 7.26, 8.41, 7.78, 7.92, 7.44, 7.07, 7.45, 7.45, 7.79, 7.77, 7.80, 8.88, 7.50, 7.79, 8.27, 8.75, 7.75, 7.68, 8.03, 8.84, 7.46, 7.95, 8.33, 7.70, 8.13, 8.26, 7.80, 7.65, 8.10, 7.89, 7.50, 7.46, 7.40, 7.78, 7.69, 7.62, 7.63, 7.61, 6.43, 8.65, 7.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.42, 8.21, 7.90, 7.42, 8.12, 8.35, 7.50, 8.61, 7.27, 7.75, 7.50, 8.87, 8.20, 8.48, 7.46, 8.40, 8.00, 8.20, 7.51, 7.98, 8.24, 7.68, 7.83, 8.29, 7.52, 6.90, 8.39, 8.00, 7.63, 7.04, 8.59, 8.17, 7.69, 8.60, 8.32, 7.96, 8.62, 8.09, 8.63, 8.25, 7.71, 8.27, 8.06, 7.75, 8.18, 7.88, 8.05, 7.14, 8.18, 7.34, 8.23, 8.02, 8.25, 7.89, 7.90, 7.58, 7.78, 8.39, 7.98, 7.84, 8.39, 8.19, 8.11, 7.91, 7.44, 7.51, 7.48, 8.10, 6.59, 7.72, 8.79, 7.85, 8.51, 6.87, 8.50, 8.09, 7.42, 7.34, 7.63, 7.62, 7.13, 7.93, 8.36, 8.66, 7.78, 7.94, 8.37, 8.71, 7.42, 8.98, 8.11, 7.50, 7.81, 7.25, 8.07, 8.54, 8.10, 6.94, 7.28, 7.29, 7.42, 7.27, 7.89, 7.63, 8.04, 7.87, 8.72, 7.48, 7.48, 7.90, 8.67, 8.26, 8.09, 8.02, 7.15, 7.28, 7.35, 8.65, 7.96, 8.06, 7.58, 8.62, 8.43, 8.58, 7.93, 7.77, 7.82, 7.81, 8.39, 6.45, 7.82, 8.51, 8.22, 8.17, 7.95, 8.19, 7.99, 7.78, 7.98, 8.08, 7.39, 8.16, 7.88, 7.66, 7.10, 9.11, 8.01, 7.81, 8.92, 8.04, 8.39, 7.95, 7.05, 7.73, 7.64, 6.87, 7.44, 7.01, 7.40, 7.94, 8.08, 7.59, 8.05, 7.58, 8.51, 7.80, 8.12, 8.33, 7.54, 7.63, 7.22, 8.45, 7.06, 7.14, 8.38, 7.82, 8.43, 7.75, 7.64, 8.09, 8.30, 8.04, 8.60, 8.03, 7.86, 8.99, 8.01, 8.24, 8.24, 8.16, 8.18, 8.59, 8.04, 8.08, 7.07, 8.34, 7.92, 8.01, 8.61, 7.56, 8.44, 8.00, 7.80, 8.32, 7.83, 8.49, 8.36, 8.42, 7.96, 7.70, 7.34, 8.19, 8.27, 8.65, 6.62, 8.15, 8.03, 7.74, 8.01, 8.11, 8.07, 7.36, 7.59, 7.96, 7.77, 8.54, 8.10, 8.62, 8.48, 7.92, 7.48, 7.97, 8.03, 8.12, 8.48, 8.52, 8.10, 7.79, 8.55, 7.61, 8.25, 7.78, 8.40, 7.81, 8.37, 7.79, 7.94, 7.35, 7.19, 7.94, 8.55, 8.51, 8.44, 8.56, 7.90, 7.90, 7.33, 8.57, 7.30, 8.61, 8.23, 6.92, 7.47, 7.94, 8.15, 7.46, 8.24, 7.05, 8.53, 7.12



*PB*
number of times: 2258/2258
best time: 5.77
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: 6.73 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 6.95 (σ = 0.18) : 6.78, (7.93), (6.13), 6.92, 7.14
best avg12: 7.40 (σ = 0.36)
best avg25:7.55 (σ = 0.42)
best avg50: 7.68 (σ = 0.50)
best avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.48)
best avg500: *7.89 (σ = 0.43)*
best avg1000: *7.91 (σ = 0.42)*

session avg: 8.01 (σ = 0.45)
session mean: 8.01


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 7, 2012)

day 8 



Spoiler



(13.43), 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, (14.99), 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, (16.07), 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, (17.94), 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, (4.62), (5.46), 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, (16.82), 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, (3.78), 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, (5.15), 6.19, 9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35), 10.18, (13.31), 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, (4.53), 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, (20.81), 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, (5.33), 8.98, 5.93, (14.71), 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, (14.96), (DNF(9.38)), 7.32, 8.02, (4.85), 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, (4.77), 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, (5.13), 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, (4.92), 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, (13.34), 9.51, 6.71, (3.20), 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, (14.30), 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, (5.13), 11.01, (16.08), 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, (14.64), 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, (13.38), 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, (14.22), 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, (5.27), 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, (4.66), 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, (5.29), (13.92), 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, (5.29), 11.08, 9.67, (21.58), 7.41, 6.76, (14.24), 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, (5.34), 8.08, 6.56, (16.06), 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, (18.13), 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, (5.13), (5.14), 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, (5.37), 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, (13.70), 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, (4.86), 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, (5.26), 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, (13.80), 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, (13.31), 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, (4.91), (15.04), 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, (4.96), 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, (14.93), 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, (13.31), 7.83, 6.87, (13.32), 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, (15.65), 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, (4.73), 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, (5.03), 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, (15.64), 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, (5.38), 6.01, (5.38), (5.43), 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, (13.34), 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, (14.69), 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, (5.14), 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, (15.62), 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, (5.52), 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, (4.41), 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, (3.47), 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, (4.83), 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, (13.91), 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, (4.47), (13.08), 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, (19.31), (13.75), 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, (3.92), 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, (15.14), 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, (5.16), 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, (15.17), 9.10, 8.14, (13.88), 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, (4.03), 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, (14.14), 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, (4.94), 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, (4.03), 12.03, 8.24, (5.36), 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, (5.15), 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, (15.57), 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, (13.40), 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, (15.24), 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, (14.04), 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, (14.19), 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, (3.11), 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, (5.47), 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, (13.19), 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, (3.92), (14.31), (14.41), 9.14, 8.17, (5.34), 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, (17.02), 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, (DNF(6.08)), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, (13.23), 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, (13.13), 9.02, 12.63, (13.44), 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, (13.43), 6.67, (5.02), 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, (14.71), 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, (5.42), 9.20, (4.34), 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, (17.55), 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, (3.69), (13.14), 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, (13.65), (16.50), 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, (14.93), (13.87), 9.07, 7.02, (18.28), 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, (3.81), 9.11, 6.69, (5.18), 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, (13.95), 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, (5.21), 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, (13.08), (13.13), 10.99, 7.62, (5.18), (5.35), 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, (13.98), 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, (4.11), 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, (4.63), (5.11), 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, (5.33), 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, (4.71), 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, (5.05), (15.21), 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, (15.64), (4.86), (4.82), 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, (13.70), 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, (14.34), 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, (5.41), 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, (4.79), 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, (5.12), 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, (5.15), 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, (5.20), (14.07), 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, (22.66), 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, (13.37), 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, (5.08), 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, (4.99), 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, (5.19), (5.26), 6.16, 10.92, (5.28), 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, (4.81), 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, (5.35), 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, (DNF(7.68)), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, (4.02), 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, (3.72), 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, (4.69), 9.65, 7.11, (16.58), 5.61, 7.20, (15.47), 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, (5.43), 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, (14.76), 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 1:51.41, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43



*PBs* (of the ones I track [not a25, a500]
number of times: 1997/2000
best time: 3.11
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 5.38 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 5.57 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 6.44 (σ = 0.92)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
*best avg50: 7.21 (σ = 1.31)*
*best avg100: 7.47 (σ = 1.36)*
best avg500: 7.75 (σ = 1.38)
*best avg1000: 8.00 (σ = 1.51)*

session avg: 8.25 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 8.40

Did so many solves today... *exhausted*
At least I'm not losing progress.


I'm considering bumping the end date back 2 days because that's how much company threw me off... What do you think?


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 8, 2012)

Day 9 (yesterday)



Spoiler



(13.43), 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, (14.99), 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, (16.07), 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, (17.94), 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, (4.62), (5.46), 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, (16.82), 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, (3.78), 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, (5.15), 6.19, 9.13, (13.67), 11.71, (5.29), 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, (13.35), 10.18, (13.31), 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, (4.53), 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, (20.81), 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, (5.33), 8.98, 5.93, (14.71), 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, (14.96), (DNF(9.38)), 7.32, 8.02, (4.85), 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, (4.77), 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, (5.13), 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, (4.92), 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, (13.34), 9.51, 6.71, (3.20), 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, (14.30), 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, (5.13), 11.01, (16.08), 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, (14.64), 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, (13.38), 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, (14.22), 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, (5.27), 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, (4.66), 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, (5.29), (13.92), 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, (5.29), 11.08, 9.67, (21.58), 7.41, 6.76, (14.24), 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, (5.34), 8.08, 6.56, (16.06), 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, (18.13), 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, (5.13), (5.14), 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, (5.37), 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, (13.70), 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, (4.86), 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, (5.26), 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, (13.80), 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, (13.31), 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, (4.91), (15.04), 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, (4.96), 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, (14.93), 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, (13.31), 7.83, 6.87, (13.32), 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, (15.65), 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, (4.73), 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, (5.03), 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, (15.64), 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, (5.38), 6.01, (5.38), (5.43), 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, (13.34), 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, (14.69), 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, (5.14), 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, (15.62), 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, (5.52), 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, (4.41), 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, (3.47), 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, (4.83), 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, (13.91), 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, (4.47), (13.08), 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, (19.31), (13.75), 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, (3.92), 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, (15.14), 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, (5.16), 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, (15.17), 9.10, 8.14, (13.88), 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, (4.03), 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, (14.14), 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, (4.94), 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, (4.03), 12.03, 8.24, (5.36), 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, (5.15), 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, (15.57), 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, (13.40), 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, (15.24), 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, (14.04), 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, (14.19), 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, (3.11), 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, (5.47), 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, (13.19), 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, (3.92), (14.31), (14.41), 9.14, 8.17, (5.34), 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, (17.02), 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, (DNF(6.08)), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, (13.23), 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, (13.13), 9.02, 12.63, (13.44), 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, (13.43), 6.67, (5.02), 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, (14.71), 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, (5.42), 9.20, (4.34), 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, (17.55), 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, (3.69), (13.14), 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, (13.65), (16.50), 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, (14.93), (13.87), 9.07, 7.02, (18.28), 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, (3.81), 9.11, 6.69, (5.18), 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, (13.95), 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, (5.21), 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, (13.08), (13.13), 10.99, 7.62, (5.18), (5.35), 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, (13.98), 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, (4.11), 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, (4.63), (5.11), 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, (5.33), 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, (4.71), 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, (5.05), (15.21), 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, (15.64), (4.86), (4.82), 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, (13.70), 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, (14.34), 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, (5.41), 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, (4.79), 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, (5.12), 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, (5.15), 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, (5.20), (14.07), 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, (22.66), 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, (13.37), 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, (5.08), 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, (4.99), 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, (5.19), (5.26), 6.16, 10.92, (5.28), 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, (4.81), 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, (5.35), 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, (DNF(7.68)), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, (4.02), 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, (3.72), 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, (4.69), 9.65, 7.11, (16.58), 5.61, 7.20, (15.47), 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, (5.43), 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, (14.76), 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 1:51.41, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71



*PB*
number of times: 2367/2370
best time: 3.11
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 5.38 (σ = 1.19)
*best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.90)*
best avg12: 6.44 (σ = 0.92)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.21 (σ = 1.31)
*best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)*
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
*best avg1000: 7.80 (σ = 1.43)*

session avg: 8.18 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 8.32


I was up until 2 this morning doing a LOTR marathon, so that's why I'm late. LOTR IS AWESOME!  Slowly dropping the average down to sub8. I think I'll probably have the session avg around 7.5 by the time I'm done with the 10,000, but I don't think I can get sub7, just because so many of these and for so long am I sup7.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 8, 2012)

Day 10: session avg 7.99. FInally gone sub8. Start: mon 30jul 2012

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, 8.92, 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, 8.92, 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, 9.03, 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, 6.31, 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, 6.86, 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, 6.21, 6.97, 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, 6.75, 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, 9.30, 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, 8.92, 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, 9.17, 8.36, 8.76, 6.59, 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, 6.73, 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, 6.78, 7.93, 6.13, 6.92, 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, 6.76, 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, 6.33, 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66, 8.30, 8.28, 7.84, 8.64, 8.82, 8.63, 7.43, 8.84, 6.86, 8.85, 7.55, 8.72, 7.58, 8.14, 7.47, 7.72, 8.24, 6.46, 7.40, 8.50, 8.48, 8.42, 7.78, 7.50, 9.24, 7.66, 7.57, 9.05, 7.83, 7.87, 8.48, 8.78, 7.81, 8.06, 8.81, 7.28, 7.90, 8.16, 7.57, 8.43, 7.97, 7.10, 8.61, 8.12, 7.40, 7.39, 8.14, 7.38, 8.84, 8.52, 8.27, 6.82, 8.10, 7.24, 8.65, 8.46, 8.17, 8.20, 7.25, 7.90, 7.72, 7.70, 8.09, 5.92, 8.03, 8.60, 7.54, 7.87, 8.29, 8.66, 7.93, 7.98, 8.07, 7.83, 8.18, 7.96, 7.96, 7.39, 7.93, 7.30, 7.56, 7.95, 8.35, 6.98, 6.91, 8.66, 7.84, 7.61, 7.66, 7.68, 8.66, 8.38, 6.42, 8.40, 7.03, 7.66, 8.00, 8.65, 8.39, 8.52, 8.48, 6.97, 7.62, 7.87, 7.80, 7.44, 7.72, 6.73, 7.97, 8.34, 7.20, 7.64, 8.31, 7.51, 8.18, 7.92, 8.29, 7.21, 6.58, 8.90, 6.96, 7.65, 9.17, 7.83, 8.71, 7.48, 6.26, 8.35, 6.64, 7.33, 8.03, 7.09, 7.64, 7.51, 7.05, 8.03, 8.11, 8.08, 7.26, 7.89, 7.36, 8.28, 8.51, 8.18, 6.44, 8.60, 7.70, 6.69, 7.92, 7.36, 7.68, 8.31, 8.67, 7.20, 7.54, 8.31, 7.27, 7.26, 8.41, 7.78, 7.92, 7.44, 7.07, 7.45, 7.45, 7.79, 7.77, 7.80, 8.88, 7.50, 7.79, 8.27, 8.75, 7.75, 7.68, 8.03, 8.84, 7.46, 7.95, 8.33, 7.70, 8.13, 8.26, 7.80, 7.65, 8.10, 7.89, 7.50, 7.46, 7.40, 7.78, 7.69, 7.62, 7.63, 7.61, 6.43, 8.65, 7.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.42, 8.21, 7.90, 7.42, 8.12, 8.35, 7.50, 8.61, 7.27, 7.75, 7.50, 8.87, 8.20, 8.48, 7.46, 8.40, 8.00, 8.20, 7.51, 7.98, 8.24, 7.68, 7.83, 8.29, 7.52, 6.90, 8.39, 8.00, 7.63, 7.04, 8.59, 8.17, 7.69, 8.60, 8.32, 7.96, 8.62, 8.09, 8.63, 8.25, 7.71, 8.27, 8.06, 7.75, 8.18, 7.88, 8.05, 7.14, 8.18, 7.34, 8.23, 8.02, 8.25, 7.89, 7.90, 7.58, 7.78, 8.39, 7.98, 7.84, 8.39, 8.19, 8.11, 7.91, 7.44, 7.51, 7.48, 8.10, 6.59, 7.72, 8.79, 7.85, 8.51, 6.87, 8.50, 8.09, 7.42, 7.34, 7.63, 7.62, 7.13, 7.93, 8.36, 8.66, 7.78, 7.94, 8.37, 8.71, 7.42, 8.98, 8.11, 7.50, 7.81, 7.25, 8.07, 8.54, 8.10, 6.94, 7.28, 7.29, 7.42, 7.27, 7.89, 7.63, 8.04, 7.87, 8.72, 7.48, 7.48, 7.90, 8.67, 8.26, 8.09, 8.02, 7.15, 7.28, 7.35, 8.65, 7.96, 8.06, 7.58, 8.62, 8.43, 8.58, 7.93, 7.77, 7.82, 7.81, 8.39, 6.45, 7.82, 8.51, 8.22, 8.17, 7.95, 8.19, 7.99, 7.78, 7.98, 8.08, 7.39, 8.16, 7.88, 7.66, 7.10, 9.11, 8.01, 7.81, 8.92, 8.04, 8.39, 7.95, 7.05, 7.73, 7.64, 6.87, 7.44, 7.01, 7.40, 7.94, 8.08, 7.59, 8.05, 7.58, 8.51, 7.80, 8.12, 8.33, 7.54, 7.63, 7.22, 8.45, 7.06, 7.14, 8.38, 7.82, 8.43, 7.75, 7.64, 8.09, 8.30, 8.04, 8.60, 8.03, 7.86, 8.99, 8.01, 8.24, 8.24, 8.16, 8.18, 8.59, 8.04, 8.08, 7.07, 8.34, 7.92, 8.01, 8.61, 7.56, 8.44, 8.00, 7.80, 8.32, 7.83, 8.49, 8.36, 8.42, 7.96, 7.70, 7.34, 8.19, 8.27, 8.65, 6.62, 8.15, 8.03, 7.74, 8.01, 8.11, 8.07, 7.36, 7.59, 7.96, 7.77, 8.54, 8.10, 8.62, 8.48, 7.92, 7.48, 7.97, 8.03, 8.12, 8.48, 8.52, 8.10, 7.79, 8.55, 7.61, 8.25, 7.78, 8.40, 7.81, 8.37, 7.79, 7.94, 7.35, 7.19, 7.94, 8.55, 8.51, 8.44, 8.56, 7.90, 7.90, 7.33, 8.57, 7.30, 8.61, 8.23, 6.92, 7.47, 7.94, 8.15, 7.46, 8.24, 7.05, 8.53, 7.12, 7.41, 8.52, 7.53, 7.56, 8.11, 6.54, 5.97, 7.15, 7.57, 7.55, 7.77, 7.05, 7.72, 7.69, 7.29, 7.50, 7.41, 7.12, 8.40, 8.40, 7.55, 7.43, 7.52, 8.03, 8.10, 8.28, 7.27, 7.15, 7.80, 7.35, 7.62, 8.17, 7.77, 8.25, 7.78, 7.60, 7.24, 8.05, 7.43, 8.15, 7.62, 7.81, 8.17, 7.30, 8.06, 7.23, 7.27, 8.52, 7.99, 7.86, 7.49, 7.61, 7.63, 8.00, 8.04, 8.21, 8.03, 8.38, 8.73, 8.02, 6.29, 8.19, 8.12, 7.11, 8.02, 7.75, 8.05, 7.51, 8.07, 8.01, 7.97, 6.84, 8.65, 7.64, 7.64, 8.72, 8.15, 8.61, 8.05, 7.58, 7.93, 8.38, 7.95, 7.83, 7.85, 7.47, 8.41, 7.51, 8.67, 7.80, 7.85, 7.88, 7.63, 7.70, 8.21, 7.74, 8.77, 8.01, 7.74, 6.52, 7.94, 8.04, 7.33, 8.38, 7.25, 8.28, 7.69, 8.35, 8.19, 8.10, 8.24, 7.71, 8.18, 7.71, 7.72, 7.21, 8.70, 8.55, 8.23, 7.88, 8.81, 8.19, 8.89, 7.96, 7.84, 8.17, 7.92, 7.23, 8.16, 7.59, 6.72, 8.69, 8.13, 7.68, 7.80, 8.61, 7.87, 7.47, 6.41, 7.03, 8.08, 7.44, 7.99, 7.45, 8.15, 8.07, 8.30, 7.70, 8.13, 6.62, 8.18, 8.28, 7.35, 7.63, 8.56, 8.48, 8.96, 8.10, 7.07, 8.43, 7.89, 7.94, 8.00, 8.12, 8.05, 8.84, 8.23, 7.84, 7.60, 7.99, 6.93, 7.77, 7.70, 6.73, 7.28, 8.40, 8.56, 6.97, 8.19, 7.50, 8.63, 8.27, 7.33, 8.14, 8.11, 8.13, 8.22, 7.94, 8.59, 8.41, 7.64, 8.07, 8.45, 7.56, 8.03, 7.96, 8.24, 7.87, 6.92, 8.26, 7.88, 7.71, 7.07, 8.04, 7.79, 7.64, 7.84, 7.97, 8.24, 7.36, 8.73, 8.06, 7.86, 7.79, 8.65, 7.88, 7.53, 7.51, 8.12, 7.87, 8.19, 7.33, 7.95, 8.22, 7.70, 8.14, 7.52, 7.34, 8.68, 7.61, 8.32, 7.75, 8.36, 8.35, 7.87, 8.36, 8.01, 8.26, 7.60, 8.12, 8.23, 7.76, 5.91, 8.61, 7.84, 7.37, 7.91, 8.70, 7.69, 7.78, 8.28, 7.18, 7.75, 7.76, 8.73, 7.40, 7.87, 8.28, 7.59, 7.41, 8.80, 8.04, 7.70, 8.16, 7.56, 7.23, 6.67, 8.42, 8.14, 7.85, 8.07, 7.62, 7.80, 7.94, 7.42, 7.15, 7.92, 8.36, 7.85, 7.77, 8.21, 8.18, 8.42, 8.31, 8.46, 8.42, 7.45, 8.44, 8.18, 6.93, 7.77, 7.54, 8.03, 7.72, 7.01, 8.28, 7.52, 7.60, 8.58, 7.61, 8.67, 7.98, 7.56, 7.11, 7.93, 8.42, 7.96, 7.93, 7.78, 8.28, 8.41, 8.52, 7.71, 8.57, 7.39, 7.65, 8.36, 8.58, 8.17, 7.64, 8.11



*PB*
number of times: 2258/2258
best time: 5.77
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: *6.55 (σ = 0.59)*
best avg5: 6.95 (σ = 0.18) : 6.78, (7.93), (6.13), 6.92, 7.14
best avg12: *7.35 (σ = 0.36)*
best avg25:*7.54 (σ = 0.37)*
best avg50: *7.64 (σ = 0.37)*
best avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.48)
best avg500: 7.89 (σ = 0.43)
best avg1000: *7.90 (σ = 0.41)*

session avg: 7.99 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 7.99[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 9, 2012)

Day 10


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03


*PB*
number of times: 2567/2570
best time: *2.13*
worst time: 22.66

*best mo3: 5.02 (σ = 2.52)*
best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.90)
*best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)*
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
*best avg50: 7.18 (σ = 1.39)*
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
*best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)*

session avg: 8.15 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 8.29

Only did 200 solves today 
It's really hard to cube with a loud/clicky cube while sitting in a recliner with your foot elevated and your laptop and cube on your lap, with restricted arm movement and trying to cube quieter because your parents are angry at your sister.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 10, 2012)

Day 11 [was a fail]



Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88




*PB*
number of times: 2899/2903
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 5.02 (σ = 2.52)
best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.18 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.13 (σ = 1.60)
session mean: 8.27

No PBs today 
Session avg for today was 7.94 
Like I said yesterday, cubing with restricted arm movement while reclined in a chair is hard.

EDIT: I just realized today was the first day of the marathon without any PBs...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 10, 2012)

Day 12: session avg 7.98. Times are good but I'm quite behind on numbers. Start: mon 30jul 2012
No PBs 

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, 8.92, 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, 8.92, 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, 9.03, 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, 6.31, 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, 6.86, 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, 6.21, 6.97, 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, 6.75, 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, 9.30, 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, 8.92, 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, 9.17, 8.36, 8.76, 6.59, 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, 6.73, 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, 6.78, 7.93, 6.13, 6.92, 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, 6.76, 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, 6.33, 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66, 8.30, 8.28, 7.84, 8.64, 8.82, 8.63, 7.43, 8.84, 6.86, 8.85, 7.55, 8.72, 7.58, 8.14, 7.47, 7.72, 8.24, 6.46, 7.40, 8.50, 8.48, 8.42, 7.78, 7.50, 9.24, 7.66, 7.57, 9.05, 7.83, 7.87, 8.48, 8.78, 7.81, 8.06, 8.81, 7.28, 7.90, 8.16, 7.57, 8.43, 7.97, 7.10, 8.61, 8.12, 7.40, 7.39, 8.14, 7.38, 8.84, 8.52, 8.27, 6.82, 8.10, 7.24, 8.65, 8.46, 8.17, 8.20, 7.25, 7.90, 7.72, 7.70, 8.09, 5.92, 8.03, 8.60, 7.54, 7.87, 8.29, 8.66, 7.93, 7.98, 8.07, 7.83, 8.18, 7.96, 7.96, 7.39, 7.93, 7.30, 7.56, 7.95, 8.35, 6.98, 6.91, 8.66, 7.84, 7.61, 7.66, 7.68, 8.66, 8.38, 6.42, 8.40, 7.03, 7.66, 8.00, 8.65, 8.39, 8.52, 8.48, 6.97, 7.62, 7.87, 7.80, 7.44, 7.72, 6.73, 7.97, 8.34, 7.20, 7.64, 8.31, 7.51, 8.18, 7.92, 8.29, 7.21, 6.58, 8.90, 6.96, 7.65, 9.17, 7.83, 8.71, 7.48, 6.26, 8.35, 6.64, 7.33, 8.03, 7.09, 7.64, 7.51, 7.05, 8.03, 8.11, 8.08, 7.26, 7.89, 7.36, 8.28, 8.51, 8.18, 6.44, 8.60, 7.70, 6.69, 7.92, 7.36, 7.68, 8.31, 8.67, 7.20, 7.54, 8.31, 7.27, 7.26, 8.41, 7.78, 7.92, 7.44, 7.07, 7.45, 7.45, 7.79, 7.77, 7.80, 8.88, 7.50, 7.79, 8.27, 8.75, 7.75, 7.68, 8.03, 8.84, 7.46, 7.95, 8.33, 7.70, 8.13, 8.26, 7.80, 7.65, 8.10, 7.89, 7.50, 7.46, 7.40, 7.78, 7.69, 7.62, 7.63, 7.61, 6.43, 8.65, 7.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.42, 8.21, 7.90, 7.42, 8.12, 8.35, 7.50, 8.61, 7.27, 7.75, 7.50, 8.87, 8.20, 8.48, 7.46, 8.40, 8.00, 8.20, 7.51, 7.98, 8.24, 7.68, 7.83, 8.29, 7.52, 6.90, 8.39, 8.00, 7.63, 7.04, 8.59, 8.17, 7.69, 8.60, 8.32, 7.96, 8.62, 8.09, 8.63, 8.25, 7.71, 8.27, 8.06, 7.75, 8.18, 7.88, 8.05, 7.14, 8.18, 7.34, 8.23, 8.02, 8.25, 7.89, 7.90, 7.58, 7.78, 8.39, 7.98, 7.84, 8.39, 8.19, 8.11, 7.91, 7.44, 7.51, 7.48, 8.10, 6.59, 7.72, 8.79, 7.85, 8.51, 6.87, 8.50, 8.09, 7.42, 7.34, 7.63, 7.62, 7.13, 7.93, 8.36, 8.66, 7.78, 7.94, 8.37, 8.71, 7.42, 8.98, 8.11, 7.50, 7.81, 7.25, 8.07, 8.54, 8.10, 6.94, 7.28, 7.29, 7.42, 7.27, 7.89, 7.63, 8.04, 7.87, 8.72, 7.48, 7.48, 7.90, 8.67, 8.26, 8.09, 8.02, 7.15, 7.28, 7.35, 8.65, 7.96, 8.06, 7.58, 8.62, 8.43, 8.58, 7.93, 7.77, 7.82, 7.81, 8.39, 6.45, 7.82, 8.51, 8.22, 8.17, 7.95, 8.19, 7.99, 7.78, 7.98, 8.08, 7.39, 8.16, 7.88, 7.66, 7.10, 9.11, 8.01, 7.81, 8.92, 8.04, 8.39, 7.95, 7.05, 7.73, 7.64, 6.87, 7.44, 7.01, 7.40, 7.94, 8.08, 7.59, 8.05, 7.58, 8.51, 7.80, 8.12, 8.33, 7.54, 7.63, 7.22, 8.45, 7.06, 7.14, 8.38, 7.82, 8.43, 7.75, 7.64, 8.09, 8.30, 8.04, 8.60, 8.03, 7.86, 8.99, 8.01, 8.24, 8.24, 8.16, 8.18, 8.59, 8.04, 8.08, 7.07, 8.34, 7.92, 8.01, 8.61, 7.56, 8.44, 8.00, 7.80, 8.32, 7.83, 8.49, 8.36, 8.42, 7.96, 7.70, 7.34, 8.19, 8.27, 8.65, 6.62, 8.15, 8.03, 7.74, 8.01, 8.11, 8.07, 7.36, 7.59, 7.96, 7.77, 8.54, 8.10, 8.62, 8.48, 7.92, 7.48, 7.97, 8.03, 8.12, 8.48, 8.52, 8.10, 7.79, 8.55, 7.61, 8.25, 7.78, 8.40, 7.81, 8.37, 7.79, 7.94, 7.35, 7.19, 7.94, 8.55, 8.51, 8.44, 8.56, 7.90, 7.90, 7.33, 8.57, 7.30, 8.61, 8.23, 6.92, 7.47, 7.94, 8.15, 7.46, 8.24, 7.05, 8.53, 7.12, 7.41, 8.52, 7.53, 7.56, 8.11, 6.54, 5.97, 7.15, 7.57, 7.55, 7.77, 7.05, 7.72, 7.69, 7.29, 7.50, 7.41, 7.12, 8.40, 8.40, 7.55, 7.43, 7.52, 8.03, 8.10, 8.28, 7.27, 7.15, 7.80, 7.35, 7.62, 8.17, 7.77, 8.25, 7.78, 7.60, 7.24, 8.05, 7.43, 8.15, 7.62, 7.81, 8.17, 7.30, 8.06, 7.23, 7.27, 8.52, 7.99, 7.86, 7.49, 7.61, 7.63, 8.00, 8.04, 8.21, 8.03, 8.38, 8.73, 8.02, 6.29, 8.19, 8.12, 7.11, 8.02, 7.75, 8.05, 7.51, 8.07, 8.01, 7.97, 6.84, 8.65, 7.64, 7.64, 8.72, 8.15, 8.61, 8.05, 7.58, 7.93, 8.38, 7.95, 7.83, 7.85, 7.47, 8.41, 7.51, 8.67, 7.80, 7.85, 7.88, 7.63, 7.70, 8.21, 7.74, 8.77, 8.01, 7.74, 6.52, 7.94, 8.04, 7.33, 8.38, 7.25, 8.28, 7.69, 8.35, 8.19, 8.10, 8.24, 7.71, 8.18, 7.71, 7.72, 7.21, 8.70, 8.55, 8.23, 7.88, 8.81, 8.19, 8.89, 7.96, 7.84, 8.17, 7.92, 7.23, 8.16, 7.59, 6.72, 8.69, 8.13, 7.68, 7.80, 8.61, 7.87, 7.47, 6.41, 7.03, 8.08, 7.44, 7.99, 7.45, 8.15, 8.07, 8.30, 7.70, 8.13, 6.62, 8.18, 8.28, 7.35, 7.63, 8.56, 8.48, 8.96, 8.10, 7.07, 8.43, 7.89, 7.94, 8.00, 8.12, 8.05, 8.84, 8.23, 7.84, 7.60, 7.99, 6.93, 7.77, 7.70, 6.73, 7.28, 8.40, 8.56, 6.97, 8.19, 7.50, 8.63, 8.27, 7.33, 8.14, 8.11, 8.13, 8.22, 7.94, 8.59, 8.41, 7.64, 8.07, 8.45, 7.56, 8.03, 7.96, 8.24, 7.87, 6.92, 8.26, 7.88, 7.71, 7.07, 8.04, 7.79, 7.64, 7.84, 7.97, 8.24, 7.36, 8.73, 8.06, 7.86, 7.79, 8.65, 7.88, 7.53, 7.51, 8.12, 7.87, 8.19, 7.33, 7.95, 8.22, 7.70, 8.14, 7.52, 7.34, 8.68, 7.61, 8.32, 7.75, 8.36, 8.35, 7.87, 8.36, 8.01, 8.26, 7.60, 8.12, 8.23, 7.76, 5.91, 8.61, 7.84, 7.37, 7.91, 8.70, 7.69, 7.78, 8.28, 7.18, 7.75, 7.76, 8.73, 7.40, 7.87, 8.28, 7.59, 7.41, 8.80, 8.04, 7.70, 8.16, 7.56, 7.23, 6.67, 8.42, 8.14, 7.85, 8.07, 7.62, 7.80, 7.94, 7.42, 7.15, 7.92, 8.36, 7.85, 7.77, 8.21, 8.18, 8.42, 8.31, 8.46, 8.42, 7.45, 8.44, 8.18, 6.93, 7.77, 7.54, 8.03, 7.72, 7.01, 8.28, 7.52, 7.60, 8.58, 7.61, 8.67, 7.98, 7.56, 7.11, 7.93, 8.42, 7.96, 7.93, 7.78, 8.28, 8.41, 8.52, 7.71, 8.57, 7.39, 7.65, 8.36, 8.58, 8.17, 7.64, 8.11, 6.90, 7.69, 8.02, 9.00, 8.79, 8.08, 8.28, 7.82, 8.76, 8.20, 7.29, 7.14, 9.17, 8.42, 6.90, 6.89, 8.51, 8.58, 8.21, 7.78, 7.72, 8.40, 8.06, 7.96, 8.57, 8.73, 7.63, 7.61, 8.30, 9.35, 7.73, 7.95, 6.86, 8.64, 9.28, 7.45, 8.91, 8.13, 9.32, 8.30, 7.75, 8.11, 8.88, 8.47, 7.23, 8.61, 7.91, 7.14, 7.86, 9.21, 7.36, 8.45, 9.21, 8.18, 8.46, 7.75, 7.10, 8.66, 8.35, 8.70, 8.86, 8.65, 8.13, 7.59, 8.67, 7.24, 7.34, 7.63, 8.09, 7.41, 7.72, 7.92, 7.14, 8.79, 8.28, 7.55, 7.77, 7.34, 8.27, 7.03, 7.25, 7.91, 9.12, 8.82, 7.35, 8.11, 7.69, 7.56, 7.63, 8.21, 7.45, 7.72, 7.97, 8.57, 7.50, 8.34, 8.09, 7.76, 6.54, 8.83, 7.49, 8.21, 8.32, 8.18, 8.21, 8.00, 7.51, 7.54, 6.56, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 7.66, 7.68, 8.18, 7.90, 8.29, 6.97, 8.77, 7.64, 7.92, 8.53, 7.26, 8.20, 8.56, 8.48, 7.68, 7.64, 7.32, 7.81, 8.09, 7.80, 7.41, 7.36, 8.15, 7.77, 7.90, 8.17, 8.31, 8.66, 7.80, 7.96, 8.08, 7.82, 6.93, 8.90, 8.18, 7.22, 7.95, 7.34, 8.16, 8.58, 7.72, 8.81, 8.37, 7.39, 8.55, 7.89, 7.86, 7.30, 9.12, 8.01, 7.40, 7.60, 7.43, 7.95, 7.83, 7.99, 9.22, 8.82, 8.88, 7.90, 8.63, 7.91, 7.74, 8.07, 7.57, 8.08, 8.73, 7.91, 7.43, 7.53, 9.09, 8.53, 7.63, 7.46, 8.14, 7.68, 7.67, 8.49, 7.73, 8.42, 8.39, 7.50, 7.49, 8.34, 7.34, 8.24, 7.51, 9.30, 8.39, 8.76, 8.21, 7.64, 6.96, 8.22, 6.80, 7.78, 6.88, 6.44, 7.75, 8.95, 7.89, 8.06, 7.71, 7.64, 8.66, 7.66, 7.55, 8.53, 7.63, 8.35, 8.20, 7.97, 7.53, 8.28, 6.98, 7.75, 7.54, 7.93, 7.57, 8.37, 8.63, 7.86, 7.51, 8.34, 7.81, 7.51, 7.02, 7.88, 8.13, 8.60, 7.00, 7.54, 7.67, 7.67, 8.49, 7.61, 8.32, 7.57, 7.34, 6.56, 8.63, 7.38, 7.80, 7.75, 8.31, 7.74, 8.14, 8.19, 7.50, 7.77, 8.54, 7.69, 7.59, 8.13, 7.58, 8.23, 8.21, 7.61, 7.58, 8.67, 7.74, 7.91, 8.11, 7.29, 9.39, 7.47, 8.62, 7.68, 8.00, 6.64, 7.66, 8.22, 7.05, 7.43, 6.99, 8.66, 8.24, 8.32, 8.25, 7.97, 7.35, 7.41, 7.33, 8.07, 8.76, 7.47, 7.74, 7.39, 8.11, 8.23, 6.64, 8.07, 7.37, 7.80, 7.81, 7.98, 7.48, 7.93, 7.90, 7.29, 8.11, 8.15, 8.21, 7.84, 8.07, 8.35, 8.06, 7.48, 7.24, 7.46, 7.25, 8.38, 9.01, 8.29, 7.56, 7.43, 8.50, 8.19, 7.76, 8.84, 7.58, 8.50, 8.55, 7.11, 7.60, 7.72, 7.96, 8.06, 7.79, 8.50, 7.82, 7.61, 7.82, 7.09, 7.66, 8.86, 7.40, 7.75, 8.10, 6.88, 8.27, 8.41, 7.37, 7.34, 8.72, 7.81, 8.12, 8.19, 6.99, 8.00, 8.18, 8.78, 7.52, 7.58, 7.72, 8.11, 7.84, 8.15, 8.25, 7.32, 8.64, 8.20, 8.12, 7.90, 8.06, 7.80, 8.01, 7.69, 7.48, 8.04, 8.26, 8.34, 7.38, 7.61, 8.19, 8.15, 7.35, 7.28, 7.16, 7.70, 7.89, 8.56, 7.66, 8.29, 8.98, 8.01, 7.85, 8.73, 7.92, 7.68, 8.17, 8.50, 7.64, 7.89, 7.70, 7.76, 7.22, 7.94, 7.03, 8.02, 8.38, 7.65, 8.34, 7.52, 8.02, 7.25, 8.82, 7.48, 8.00, 7.36, 7.69, 8.20, 8.05, 6.97, 7.28, 7.46, 8.09, 6.13, 7.90, 7.83, 7.71, 8.45, 7.33, 7.83, 8.16, 7.90, 7.53, 8.85, 7.35, 8.27, 7.78, 7.26, 7.46, 7.64, 7.77, 8.81, 7.62, 7.60, 8.13, 8.06, 8.49, 7.42, 8.38, 8.04, 7.42, 7.85, 8.19, 7.74, 8.25, 7.57, 7.98, 8.50, 7.34, 7.68, 6.75, 7.45, 8.02, 7.51, 7.50, 8.76, 7.60, 7.50, 8.09, 7.58, 7.78, 8.31, 8.49, 8.27, 8.02, 7.66, 6.36, 7.37, 7.89



*PB*
number of times: 2258/2258
best time: 5.77
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: 6.55 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 6.95 (σ = 0.18) : 6.78, (7.93), (6.13), 6.92, 7.14
best avg12: 7.35 (σ = 0.36)
best avg25:7.54 (σ = 0.37)
best avg50: 7.64 (σ = 0.37)
best avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.48)
best avg500: 7.89 (σ = 0.43)
best avg1000: 7.90 (σ = 0.41)

session avg: 7.98 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 7.98


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 11, 2012)

Day 1 (8.10)

I started yesterday with the marathon. 4 days ago I started learning Roux and I want to become faster. With Fridrich I averaged around 15 seconds, so I still have to practice alot to be equally fast with both methods.
Times:


Spoiler



26.69, 38.47, 35.27, 31.39, 27.06, 27.53, 31.78, 29.55, 32.46, 28.41, 23.90, 38.75, 34.61, 30.86, 30.31, 31.55, 28.50, 30.41, 31.40, 24.08, 28.47, 32.30, 42.69, 33.09, 36.81, 25.22, 31.34, 23.08, 23.90, 39.27, 36.86, 26.88, 34.68, 25.08, 33.63, 32.30, 26.56, 33.36, 28.59, 34.88, 25.63, 33.34, 29.88, 34.72, 32.78, 35.19, 27.08, 31.18, 27.78, 32.41, 36.05, 34.00, 27.94, 30.83, 29.25, 27.61, 26.90, 23.84, 38.53, 35.77, 33.66, 26.03, 31.25, 30.53, 27.58, 38.19, 27.25, 31.97, 29.66, 34.53, 21.46, 24.53, 28.90, 30.50, 26.25, 29.80, 34.15, 25.77, 24.16, 28.33, 26.88, 28.16, 29.50, 28.31, 33.94, 38.31, 27.13, 35.21, 37.68, 27.22, 30.11, 31.40, 26.30, 24.21, 33.33, 31.63, 23.86, 33.59, 25.09, 27.22, 25.61, 25.72, 24.19, 27.49, 30.97, 29.43, 30.77, 33.34, 28.47, 32.38, 26.27, 28.69, 30.28, 28.93, 25.25, 31.53, 29.93, 25.78, 24.71, 27.31, 30.25, 25.86, 29.22, 27.58, 31.47, 24.31, 30.55, 22.21, 35.40, 27.56, 25.75, 30.18, 24.58, 21.56, 29.59, 26.34, 28.44, 18.21, 25.21, 30.50, 27.43, 35.00, 27.25, 25.44, 31.69, 28.46, 26.86, 29.81, 30.66, 29.34, 24.66, 32.52, 29.30, 25.71, 22.58, 29.09, 25.40, 29.84, 26.97, 30.96, 35.13, 29.40, 31.71, 30.71, 25.97, 28.72, 28.66, 27.69, 26.93, 30.09, 22.83, 29.30, 31.47, 32.88, 21.63, 34.63, 28.21, 27.66, 29.78, 30.00, 27.56, 30.81, 22.77, 26.56, 29.08, 28.91, 26.68, 28.56, 32.33, 33.31, 23.75, 26.97, 30.40, 24.90, 33.34, 31.02, 26.34, 20.13, 26.68, 24.78, 24.96, 23.75, 23.27, 25.93, 29.72, 35.30, 28.78, 31.56, 29.09



number of times: 209/209
best time: 18.21 First sub 20 with roux 
worst time: 42.69

current avg5: 30.12 (σ = 1.28)
best avg5: 24.50 (σ = 0.65) 

current avg12: 26.85 (σ = 2.80)
best avg12: 26.14 (σ = 2.49)

current avg100: 28.18 (σ = 2.65)
best avg100: 28.17 (σ = 2.64)

session avg: 29.18 (σ = 3.12)
session mean: 29.27

My hands started to hurt so I thought it would be better to stop and continue tomorrow.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 11, 2012)

Forgot to post yesterday.
Day 10***



Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75



*PB*
number of times: 3193/3197
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

*best mo3: 4.79 (σ = 2.27)*
best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.18 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.14 (σ = 1.60)
session mean: 8.28

***after much consideration, I'm bumping my end date by 2 days (I did <80 solves while my relatives were here [for 3]). I'm still behind, but not by nearly as much. I know it almost seems like cheating, but... oh well.



moseythepirate said:


> I started yesterday with the marathon. 4 days ago I started learning Roux and I want to become faster. With Fridrich I averaged around 15 seconds, so I still have to practice alot to be equally fast with both methods.



Yay! Roux is much more exciting than CFOP imo. CFOP is just the same thing over and over again, but with roux it's more varied. Good luck with the marathon!


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 12, 2012)

Day 11


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63



*PB*
number of times: 3534/3538
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.79 (σ = 2.27)
best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
*best avg50: 7.09 (σ = 1.35)*
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.19 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 8.33

No PBs again... Breaking in this mefferts speed pyra is depressing. I hear once it breaks in it's significantly better than QJs though...


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 12, 2012)

Day 2 total mean 26.9

Times 


Spoiler



27.68, 26.18, 27.78, 29.69, 27.15, 26.65, 29.91, 27.46, 20.71, 26.88, 23.41, 25.61, 19.86, 25.05, 23.94, 24.60, 24.97, 26.27, 30.09, 24.25, 23.34, 20.75, 30.11, 24.21, 26.15, 23.56, 24.83, 17.44, 24.36, 24.77, 28.25, 23.88, 29.47, 24.91, 25.02, 28.86, 26.80, 28.96, 26.88, 22.93, 23.59, 25.06, 26.96, 23.78, 22.06, 28.69, 21.81, 24.72, 23.30, 25.47, 23.93, 26.40, 23.75, 29.05, 27.30, 25.63, 23.18, 25.58, 23.43, 29.36, 29.40, 26.71, 29.71, 22.38, 23.09, 22.38, 24.68, 19.97, 24.02, 26.28, 21.44, 24.46, 25.81, 28.19, 28.27, 23.58, 26.18, 25.36, 30.30, 21.65, 20.72, 22.08, 25.58, 23.22, 26.40, 26.83, 27.88, 21.52, 27.84, 21.15, 30.47, 27.84, 27.56, 17.88, 26.72, 23.59, 30.86, 26.91, 24.58, 26.53, 24.41, 25.31, 27.93, 22.88, 27.09, 27.21, 27.94, 28.94, 27.33, 28.05, 16.55, 19.71, 29.30, 27.71, 25.25, 20.58, 30.90, 27.96, 21.27, 24.41, 26.84, 25.52, 24.33, 19.83, 26.16, 26.13, 22.40, 25.55, 29.84, 29.63, 22.88, 30.96, 24.61, 29.19, 22.77, 30.40, 24.21, 22.30, 25.27, 27.53, 27.65, 27.81, 25.18, 21.65, 30.06, 27.81, 19.80, 26.97, 26.16, 22.93, 28.61, 24.72, 24.61, 23.91, 24.16, 24.91, 25.05, 19.55, 26.55, 23.80, 24.27, 25.47, 23.53, 24.33, 24.78, 26.27, 22.58, 27.86, 29.66, 21.78, 27.09, 26.44, 22.13, 28.93, 27.19, 26.50, 26.91, 26.71, 26.03, 25.09, 28.75, 24.16, 23.19, 26.94, 29.16, 30.06, 21.05, 25.00, 27.50, 26.28, 27.53, 27.22, 26.90, 21.97, 28.05, 27.36, 23.77, 29.75, 20.66, 16.31, 23.97, 23.22, 21.16, 22.50, 24.38, 21.44, 18.61, 21.13, 26.47, 25.05, 29.11, 26.27, 24.66, 29.36, 28.75, 25.31, 29.38, 23.93, 19.13, 21.66, 29.06, 26.80, 28.02, 25.18, 23.13, 24.13, 24.53, 22.47, 21.69, 25.03, 27.38, 24.18, 25.66, 24.71, 27.94, 27.63, 16.84, 20.75, 27.38, 21.77, 30.01, 27.38, 26.02, 21.70, 27.19, 29.49, 23.08, 27.25, 22.24, 23.76, 28.78, 23.94, 25.43, 26.14, 21.35, 24.91, 22.73, 16.27, 23.56, 24.98, 19.92, 30.24, 27.73, 23.89, 24.07, 25.64, 27.57, 28.34, 22.87, 27.00, 25.46, 27.57, 24.15, 25.99, 22.59, 28.72, 20.47, 24.21, 28.53, 21.99, 25.45, 28.44, 21.73, 27.40, 23.07, 25.84, 24.18, 26.81, 20.58, 30.69, 24.07, 22.75, 30.52, 26.27, 30.27, 22.78, 28.31, 22.78, 28.31, 26.65, 28.93, 24.41, 22.75, 27.08, 25.88, 23.30, 27.00, 24.21, 27.06, 28.52, 24.27, 20.16, 30.56, 22.63, 25.25, 27.36, 26.84, 30.40



number of times: 318/318
best time: 16.27
worst time: 30.96

current avg5: 26.48 (σ = 1.10)
best avg5: 21.68 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 26.35 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 22.08 (σ = 1.81)

current avg100: 25.30 (σ = 2.44)
best avg100: 24.90 (σ = 2.52)
 yay sub 25 =)
session avg: 25.43 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 25.34

I'm starting to realise that 10000 solves is a lot more than i thought it would be.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 13, 2012)

Day 12


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65



*PB*
number of times: 3734/3738
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.79 (σ = 2.27)
best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.09 (σ = 1.35)
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.21 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 8.35


The pyra is breaking in slowly, but I can feel it getting better. Even just this morning I was getting sup9 ao100s, and my current (and best for the day) ao100 is an 8.08. Hopefully within a few days my times will start drop again, below what I was averaging.




moseythepirate said:


> I'm starting to realise that 10000 solves is a lot more than i thought it would be.



So it is... Good luck with your marathon! Do you have a goal (sub-XX avg of 10,000)


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 13, 2012)

Day 3 cubes solved in total 860. mean 26.05
Times


Spoiler



28.87, 22.92, 19.17, 30.11, 24.99, 27.73, 27.62, 21.89, 25.22, 26.52, 28.91, 20.55, 29.02, 26.17, 26.03, 27.77, 26.81, 22.90, 24.13, 20.06, 21.99, 21.63, 29.11, 25.49, 22.19, 26.49, 25.18, 28.21, 22.44, 25.84, 24.86, 26.75, 22.05, 22.43, 21.33, 27.65, 29.28, 19.09, 22.19, 26.66, 24.41, 24.66, 27.47, 26.11, 20.91, 21.16, 26.40, 22.96, 25.41, 19.84, 20.52, 24.97, 24.72, 24.02, 22.31, 23.08, 27.13, 28.05, 27.13, 28.05, 20.56, 22.63, 18.84, 22.80, 24.33, 21.77, 24.47, 19.84, 22.01, 20.56, 21.97, 22.50, 26.47, 20.30, 23.29, 24.64, 20.16, 22.23, 26.93, 24.14, 20.45, 24.76, 21.55, 28.64, 18.92, 21.36, 26.00, 21.80, 27.71, 18.77, 24.02, 24.10, 23.94, 21.29, 25.38, 25.42, 23.01, 21.10, 22.91, 25.30, 21.96, 21.63, 27.34, 25.46, 23.17, 22.26, 26.14, 26.34, 23.65, 25.79, 26.65, 26.92, 23.16, 21.76, 23.10, 20.12, 22.62, 21.10, 20.27, 25.89, 26.71, 23.52, 24.84, 28.38, 27.73, 21.36, 19.85, 21.59, 19.55, 20.79, 19.96, 22.26, 23.38, 23.89, 25.10, 21.79, 23.29, 24.09, 21.70, 27.49, 23.67, 21.81, 24.14, 23.36, 20.92, 25.54, 20.53, 26.79, 22.75, 27.42, 24.29, 26.08, 25.22, 26.12, 17.68, 18.32, 24.15, 18.91, 20.91, 21.71, 18.34, 21.35, 23.24, 28.06, 20.90, 23.12, 20.58, 25.24, 20.68, 23.58, 20.90, 23.86, 23.49, 20.15, 19.33, 20.28, 24.24, 21.39, 22.52, 25.15, 19.88, 25.57, 22.39, 14.56, 15.79, 18.01, 22.19, 25.51, 22.98, 23.45, 22.39, 19.91, 19.61, 22.67, 23.88, 26.00, 16.90, 22.59, 25.63, 21.66, 25.10, 23.20, 23.50, 22.82, 23.42, 20.95, 24.20, 23.73, 28.15, 21.96, 22.67, 18.43, 23.75, 26.39, 26.06, 18.59, 23.15, 27.47, 26.96, 23.76, 28.31, 27.31, 22.69, 24.84, 25.88, 29.31, 20.33, 23.71, 23.50, 20.15, 26.25, 19.86, 24.68, 19.90, 18.06, 18.27, 24.25, 23.63, 25.11, 23.34, 27.96, 26.72, 23.21, 25.06, 17.34, 23.90, 26.53, 25.02, 22.02, 22.15, 26.77, 18.21, 21.69, 23.38, 24.31, 29.91, 19.16, 22.33, 23.69, 22.78, 21.68, 23.05, 25.15, 23.46, 28.56, 25.46, 22.31, 22.03, 27.13, 22.08, 23.68, 22.25, 26.59, 23.11, 22.63, 21.34, 27.72, 22.81, 21.50, 27.40, 24.34, 24.93, 26.52, 23.27, 20.81, 23.71, 18.68, 18.11, 19.72, 25.88, 27.43, 27.05, 25.15, 21.59, 24.41, 24.63, 29.24, 22.13, 26.77, 18.53, 21.76, 21.25, 27.03, 27.58, 22.73, 23.05, 22.13, 22.15, 25.54, 23.62, 29.55, 22.71, 22.48, 21.57, 19.70, 23.48, 21.79, 27.39, 26.73, 25.92, 19.49, 26.99, 23.87, 23.48, 22.52, 24.99, 21.83, 24.36, 27.07, 21.57, 28.91, 21.83, 18.84


number of times: 333/333
best time: 14.56 
worst time: 30.11

current avg5: 23.49 (σ = 3.10)
best avg5: 18.66 (σ = 3.25) sub 20 =)

current avg12: 23.85 (σ = 2.03)
best avg12: 20.90 (σ = 2.84)

current avg100: 23.61 (σ = 2.36)
best avg100: 22.66 (σ = 2.12)

session avg: 23.55 (σ = 2.35)
session mean: 23.54




Ickathu said:


> So it is... Good luck with your marathon! Do you have a goal (sub-XX avg of 10,000)


Thank you! My goal is a sub 20 avg 10,000 and after a sub 17 avg 100.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 14, 2012)

Day 13


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10



*PB*
number of times: 4084/4088
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.79 (σ = 2.27)
best avg5: 5.49 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.09 (σ = 1.35)
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.19 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 8.33

Miserable times again today, but I'm dropping. Today's session average was 8.04, yesterdays was 8.55, I think. Overall avg dropped 0.02 between today and yesterday, session mean dropped 0.02 as well.

Just realized that on Day 11 ao50 was PB  I'll edit that now.


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 14, 2012)

Day 4 number of cubes solved 1203. Mean 24.86

Times:


Spoiler



21.88, 23.93, 21.74, 24.26, 18.91, 22.72, 19.06, 28.31, 24.74, 17.83, 18.95, 23.26, 24.82, 24.41, 26.86, 23.44, 20.55, 22.06, 28.93, 20.55, 27.25, 18.15, 24.13, 25.94, 18.80, 27.63, 22.09, 24.80, 19.91, 19.90, 26.05, 23.69, 25.56, 25.13, 19.28, 22.53, 26.75, 22.40, 21.06, 20.88, 20.46, 24.19, 27.31, 21.88, 22.83, 21.90, 26.19, 22.90, 25.68, 24.63, 23.96, 23.47, 24.53, 27.90, 19.15, 26.86, 21.61, 25.44, 21.19, 26.02, 20.46, 20.02, 22.66, 22.05, 22.13, 21.69, 24.44, 27.88, 25.52, 23.25, 22.15, 24.68, 23.80, 23.27, 23.21, 20.28, 25.72, 21.88, 21.33, 22.81, 24.00, 29.03, 23.38, 16.55, 19.88, 21.80, 23.69, 24.77, 19.97, 23.30, 22.40, 21.68, 22.16, 22.28, 22.44, 21.90, 25.52, 26.13, 21.86, 18.56, 27.22, 18.00, 21.90, 21.66, 19.61, 22.11, 27.47, 23.33, 21.83, 26.61, 23.52, 23.37, 27.00, 23.43, 26.21, 26.33, 23.02, 19.27, 22.91, 22.38, 20.16, 20.78, 22.13, 23.83, 23.71, 22.52, 24.21, 19.47, 22.30, 19.30, 18.83, 21.97, 21.83, 18.61, 20.97, 18.34, 24.50, 20.93, 21.55, 21.06, 21.13, 25.11, 24.16, 20.97, 24.86, 23.46, 19.28, 23.93, 24.68, 23.15, 23.84, 22.61, 22.84, 25.18, 27.30, 19.03, 23.06, 19.97, 25.40, 21.66, 20.18, 22.19, 22.90, 22.96, 21.68, 26.11, 22.00, 23.43, 22.22, 18.57, 23.40, 24.97, 25.72, 21.15, 20.97, 18.30, 24.18, 23.21, 17.97, 25.44, 20.13, 20.41, 17.40, 24.63, 21.83, 25.38, 23.58, 23.44, 19.41, 23.05, 22.13, 24.77, 22.56, 22.93, 21.69, 28.02, 26.78, 25.22, 20.63, 21.19, 24.88, 23.55, 23.56, 20.88, 26.00, 24.33, 26.09, 23.72, 23.69, 25.91, 23.44, 24.59, 22.46, 23.25, 22.58, 28.59, 20.02, 22.15, 23.71, 27.18, 24.78, 23.25, 19.93, 20.88, 25.13, 22.77, 26.18, 24.88, 25.77, 21.18, 26.33, 21.00, 27.08, 25.09, 24.28, 21.03, 22.75, 22.71, 23.27, 21.30, 21.52, 21.93, 23.34, 28.68, 23.36, 21.45, 27.88, 22.34, 17.02, 23.45, 25.72, 22.35, 24.35, 21.14, 26.34, 27.07, 25.12, 18.37, 21.56, 23.79, 23.41, 21.87, 22.76, 21.34, 22.52, 21.57, 26.03, 21.73, 23.45, 20.28, 18.83, 17.71, 23.70, 23.81, 23.88, 20.63, 23.33, 22.33, 18.12, 25.02, 21.85, 22.78, 23.56, 28.55, 19.88, 18.81, 27.38, 20.80, 24.35, 23.47, 19.03, 22.38, 23.70, 25.65, 21.56, 18.90, 25.74, 25.48, 20.64, 22.97, 29.75, 22.27, 30.67, 28.36, 22.47, 26.06, 16.52, 22.02, 27.57, 21.92, 21.74, 23.00, 23.46, 26.10, 22.02, 24.74, 19.59, 20.59, 18.75, 18.28, 18.78, 23.90, 21.89, 17.42, 23.94, 25.85, 23.96, 26.66, 23.25, 30.02, 21.99, 21.59, 27.70, 24.31, 23.53, 23.65, 23.59, 18.64, 21.41, 27.99, 26.17, 23.88, 23.73, 24.84



number of times: 344/344
best time: 16.52
worst time: 30.67

current avg5: 24.96 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 19.04 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 24.28 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 20.58 (σ = 1.39)

current avg100: 23.02 (σ = 2.39)
best avg100: 22.36 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 22.99 (σ = 2.11)
session mean: 23.02

First day without breaking all PBs, but I was just too tired to concentrate in the evening...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 15, 2012)

Day 14 (yesterday)


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32



*PBs*
number of times: 4229/4233
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.79 (σ = 2.27)
*best avg5: 5.15 (σ = 0.51)*
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.09 (σ = 1.35)
best avg100: 7.38 (σ = 1.24)
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.19 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 8.33

Yay PB!

Did just 145 solves yesterday. I was doing a star wars marathon  It was awesome. I started at 11am, watched 4-6, 1, 2, clone wars, 3 and ended at 3:10 am. I love movie marathons <3


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 15, 2012)

Day 5 cubes solved: 1499. mean 24.40
Times:


Spoiler



20.66	22.83	27.36	24.43	23.84	23.06	19.72	27.75	24.33	18.34	21.96	24.44	24.61	18.93	26.31	18.81	23.58	24.97	25.21	25.68	23.19	19.84	21.61	25.18	22.77	19.58	22.59	21.16	20.71	23.03	21.08	18.97	18.91	22.81	21.68	20.13	19.06	20.44	22.61	20.91	23.28	22.47	20.93	22.41	24.25	20.86	23.27	23.83	22.05	21.91	21.59	16.65	20.84	22.96	23.74	21.78	23.6	21.7	17.14	22.89	24.22	22.92	21.98	21.68	22.72	25.46	23.62	24.94	24.24	27.34	20.29	22.8	20.28	25.75	22.01	21.47	22.37	21.99	26.52	26.82	22.71	22.74	19.23	25.69	25.39	23.09	24.65	21.41	21.67	23.02	21.62	21.99	29.41	23.81	20.13	23.11	20.52	22.75	21.68	21.2	21.74	23.59	28.49	27.66	22.46	28.08	25.35	27.61	20.94	23.02	20.48	26.64	22.71	21.78	19.15	24.03	20.25	22.16	23.13	24.13	21.04	19.49	20.36	19.73	23.32	22.67	18.51	24.13	22.63	21.55	22.58	25.23	24.87	21.73	20.97	27.32	25.99	21.73	21.01	23.57	21.47	22.32	25.04	17.67	19.43	18.74	18.26	17.95	17.83	18.93	20.22	22.64	22.93	22.85	25.27	21.3	21.15	21.49	25.12	23.62	27.08	21.32	28.02	26.19	19.42	26.88	17.33	22.76	21.32	22.16	19.45	20.69	23.07	21.66	28.19	26.75	27.38	21.52	23.53	22.46	24.76	23.22	23.44	21.12	26.72	23.24	25.21	25.77	26.32	22.71	24.33	26.44	26.46	23.18	25.87	24.65	25.97	19.61	26.47	19.21	24.91	27.18	20.3	21.97	22.9	24.65	17.12	22.83	23.85	20.46	25.03	23.46	20.54	25.14	24.67	24.92	28.4	21.12	18.27	20.55	22.84	23.81	20.25	20.06	21.34	19.84	23.21	25.08	21.18	15.02	23.36	20.88	20.86	16.84	22.05	25.86	24.22	25.16	22.13	23.93	23.36	20.88	20.36	22.18	25.13	17.44	20.77	20.28	24.75	26.91	25.09	18.55	24.41	18.86	19.28	22.44	19.54	20.55	23.43	19.63	22.86	19.8	25.58	25.21	23.28	18.22	17.84	26.41	20.19	26.63	18.72	18.94	19.11	25.63	23.56	18.63	21.75	20.3	24.46	23.83	21.86	19.41	21.47	20.81	19.84	21.25	19.41	22.31	21.34	24.4	23.5	24.58	17.9	23.03	24.18	19.22


number of times: 296/296
best time: 15.02
worst time: 29.41

current avg5: 22.14 (σ = 2.60)
best avg5: 18.32 (σ = 0.40)

current avg12: 21.85 (σ = 1.94)
best avg12: 19.78 (σ = 1.80) Sub 20 =DDD

current avg100: 22.08 (σ = 2.29)
best avg100: 22.08 (σ = 2.29)

session avg: 22.52 (σ = 2.14)
session mean: 22.53


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 15, 2012)

Day 17: session avg 7.92. Very nice avg12 today. Start: mon 30jul 2012

times:


Spoiler



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, 8.92, 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, 8.92, 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, 9.03, 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, 6.31, 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, 6.86, 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, 6.21, 6.97, 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, 6.75, 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, 9.30, 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, 8.92, 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, 9.17, 8.36, 8.76, 6.59, 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, 6.73, 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, 6.78, 7.93, 6.13, 6.92, 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, 6.76, 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, 6.33, 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66, 8.30, 8.28, 7.84, 8.64, 8.82, 8.63, 7.43, 8.84, 6.86, 8.85, 7.55, 8.72, 7.58, 8.14, 7.47, 7.72, 8.24, 6.46, 7.40, 8.50, 8.48, 8.42, 7.78, 7.50, 9.24, 7.66, 7.57, 9.05, 7.83, 7.87, 8.48, 8.78, 7.81, 8.06, 8.81, 7.28, 7.90, 8.16, 7.57, 8.43, 7.97, 7.10, 8.61, 8.12, 7.40, 7.39, 8.14, 7.38, 8.84, 8.52, 8.27, 6.82, 8.10, 7.24, 8.65, 8.46, 8.17, 8.20, 7.25, 7.90, 7.72, 7.70, 8.09, 5.92, 8.03, 8.60, 7.54, 7.87, 8.29, 8.66, 7.93, 7.98, 8.07, 7.83, 8.18, 7.96, 7.96, 7.39, 7.93, 7.30, 7.56, 7.95, 8.35, 6.98, 6.91, 8.66, 7.84, 7.61, 7.66, 7.68, 8.66, 8.38, 6.42, 8.40, 7.03, 7.66, 8.00, 8.65, 8.39, 8.52, 8.48, 6.97, 7.62, 7.87, 7.80, 7.44, 7.72, 6.73, 7.97, 8.34, 7.20, 7.64, 8.31, 7.51, 8.18, 7.92, 8.29, 7.21, 6.58, 8.90, 6.96, 7.65, 9.17, 7.83, 8.71, 7.48, 6.26, 8.35, 6.64, 7.33, 8.03, 7.09, 7.64, 7.51, 7.05, 8.03, 8.11, 8.08, 7.26, 7.89, 7.36, 8.28, 8.51, 8.18, 6.44, 8.60, 7.70, 6.69, 7.92, 7.36, 7.68, 8.31, 8.67, 7.20, 7.54, 8.31, 7.27, 7.26, 8.41, 7.78, 7.92, 7.44, 7.07, 7.45, 7.45, 7.79, 7.77, 7.80, 8.88, 7.50, 7.79, 8.27, 8.75, 7.75, 7.68, 8.03, 8.84, 7.46, 7.95, 8.33, 7.70, 8.13, 8.26, 7.80, 7.65, 8.10, 7.89, 7.50, 7.46, 7.40, 7.78, 7.69, 7.62, 7.63, 7.61, 6.43, 8.65, 7.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.42, 8.21, 7.90, 7.42, 8.12, 8.35, 7.50, 8.61, 7.27, 7.75, 7.50, 8.87, 8.20, 8.48, 7.46, 8.40, 8.00, 8.20, 7.51, 7.98, 8.24, 7.68, 7.83, 8.29, 7.52, 6.90, 8.39, 8.00, 7.63, 7.04, 8.59, 8.17, 7.69, 8.60, 8.32, 7.96, 8.62, 8.09, 8.63, 8.25, 7.71, 8.27, 8.06, 7.75, 8.18, 7.88, 8.05, 7.14, 8.18, 7.34, 8.23, 8.02, 8.25, 7.89, 7.90, 7.58, 7.78, 8.39, 7.98, 7.84, 8.39, 8.19, 8.11, 7.91, 7.44, 7.51, 7.48, 8.10, 6.59, 7.72, 8.79, 7.85, 8.51, 6.87, 8.50, 8.09, 7.42, 7.34, 7.63, 7.62, 7.13, 7.93, 8.36, 8.66, 7.78, 7.94, 8.37, 8.71, 7.42, 8.98, 8.11, 7.50, 7.81, 7.25, 8.07, 8.54, 8.10, 6.94, 7.28, 7.29, 7.42, 7.27, 7.89, 7.63, 8.04, 7.87, 8.72, 7.48, 7.48, 7.90, 8.67, 8.26, 8.09, 8.02, 7.15, 7.28, 7.35, 8.65, 7.96, 8.06, 7.58, 8.62, 8.43, 8.58, 7.93, 7.77, 7.82, 7.81, 8.39, 6.45, 7.82, 8.51, 8.22, 8.17, 7.95, 8.19, 7.99, 7.78, 7.98, 8.08, 7.39, 8.16, 7.88, 7.66, 7.10, 9.11, 8.01, 7.81, 8.92, 8.04, 8.39, 7.95, 7.05, 7.73, 7.64, 6.87, 7.44, 7.01, 7.40, 7.94, 8.08, 7.59, 8.05, 7.58, 8.51, 7.80, 8.12, 8.33, 7.54, 7.63, 7.22, 8.45, 7.06, 7.14, 8.38, 7.82, 8.43, 7.75, 7.64, 8.09, 8.30, 8.04, 8.60, 8.03, 7.86, 8.99, 8.01, 8.24, 8.24, 8.16, 8.18, 8.59, 8.04, 8.08, 7.07, 8.34, 7.92, 8.01, 8.61, 7.56, 8.44, 8.00, 7.80, 8.32, 7.83, 8.49, 8.36, 8.42, 7.96, 7.70, 7.34, 8.19, 8.27, 8.65, 6.62, 8.15, 8.03, 7.74, 8.01, 8.11, 8.07, 7.36, 7.59, 7.96, 7.77, 8.54, 8.10, 8.62, 8.48, 7.92, 7.48, 7.97, 8.03, 8.12, 8.48, 8.52, 8.10, 7.79, 8.55, 7.61, 8.25, 7.78, 8.40, 7.81, 8.37, 7.79, 7.94, 7.35, 7.19, 7.94, 8.55, 8.51, 8.44, 8.56, 7.90, 7.90, 7.33, 8.57, 7.30, 8.61, 8.23, 6.92, 7.47, 7.94, 8.15, 7.46, 8.24, 7.05, 8.53, 7.12, 7.41, 8.52, 7.53, 7.56, 8.11, 6.54, 5.97, 7.15, 7.57, 7.55, 7.77, 7.05, 7.72, 7.69, 7.29, 7.50, 7.41, 7.12, 8.40, 8.40, 7.55, 7.43, 7.52, 8.03, 8.10, 8.28, 7.27, 7.15, 7.80, 7.35, 7.62, 8.17, 7.77, 8.25, 7.78, 7.60, 7.24, 8.05, 7.43, 8.15, 7.62, 7.81, 8.17, 7.30, 8.06, 7.23, 7.27, 8.52, 7.99, 7.86, 7.49, 7.61, 7.63, 8.00, 8.04, 8.21, 8.03, 8.38, 8.73, 8.02, 6.29, 8.19, 8.12, 7.11, 8.02, 7.75, 8.05, 7.51, 8.07, 8.01, 7.97, 6.84, 8.65, 7.64, 7.64, 8.72, 8.15, 8.61, 8.05, 7.58, 7.93, 8.38, 7.95, 7.83, 7.85, 7.47, 8.41, 7.51, 8.67, 7.80, 7.85, 7.88, 7.63, 7.70, 8.21, 7.74, 8.77, 8.01, 7.74, 6.52, 7.94, 8.04, 7.33, 8.38, 7.25, 8.28, 7.69, 8.35, 8.19, 8.10, 8.24, 7.71, 8.18, 7.71, 7.72, 7.21, 8.70, 8.55, 8.23, 7.88, 8.81, 8.19, 8.89, 7.96, 7.84, 8.17, 7.92, 7.23, 8.16, 7.59, 6.72, 8.69, 8.13, 7.68, 7.80, 8.61, 7.87, 7.47, 6.41, 7.03, 8.08, 7.44, 7.99, 7.45, 8.15, 8.07, 8.30, 7.70, 8.13, 6.62, 8.18, 8.28, 7.35, 7.63, 8.56, 8.48, 8.96, 8.10, 7.07, 8.43, 7.89, 7.94, 8.00, 8.12, 8.05, 8.84, 8.23, 7.84, 7.60, 7.99, 6.93, 7.77, 7.70, 6.73, 7.28, 8.40, 8.56, 6.97, 8.19, 7.50, 8.63, 8.27, 7.33, 8.14, 8.11, 8.13, 8.22, 7.94, 8.59, 8.41, 7.64, 8.07, 8.45, 7.56, 8.03, 7.96, 8.24, 7.87, 6.92, 8.26, 7.88, 7.71, 7.07, 8.04, 7.79, 7.64, 7.84, 7.97, 8.24, 7.36, 8.73, 8.06, 7.86, 7.79, 8.65, 7.88, 7.53, 7.51, 8.12, 7.87, 8.19, 7.33, 7.95, 8.22, 7.70, 8.14, 7.52, 7.34, 8.68, 7.61, 8.32, 7.75, 8.36, 8.35, 7.87, 8.36, 8.01, 8.26, 7.60, 8.12, 8.23, 7.76, 5.91, 8.61, 7.84, 7.37, 7.91, 8.70, 7.69, 7.78, 8.28, 7.18, 7.75, 7.76, 8.73, 7.40, 7.87, 8.28, 7.59, 7.41, 8.80, 8.04, 7.70, 8.16, 7.56, 7.23, 6.67, 8.42, 8.14, 7.85, 8.07, 7.62, 7.80, 7.94, 7.42, 7.15, 7.92, 8.36, 7.85, 7.77, 8.21, 8.18, 8.42, 8.31, 8.46, 8.42, 7.45, 8.44, 8.18, 6.93, 7.77, 7.54, 8.03, 7.72, 7.01, 8.28, 7.52, 7.60, 8.58, 7.61, 8.67, 7.98, 7.56, 7.11, 7.93, 8.42, 7.96, 7.93, 7.78, 8.28, 8.41, 8.52, 7.71, 8.57, 7.39, 7.65, 8.36, 8.58, 8.17, 7.64, 8.11, 6.90, 7.69, 8.02, 9.00, 8.79, 8.08, 8.28, 7.82, 8.76, 8.20, 7.29, 7.14, 9.17, 8.42, 6.90, 6.89, 8.51, 8.58, 8.21, 7.78, 7.72, 8.40, 8.06, 7.96, 8.57, 8.73, 7.63, 7.61, 8.30, 9.35, 7.73, 7.95, 6.86, 8.64, 9.28, 7.45, 8.91, 8.13, 9.32, 8.30, 7.75, 8.11, 8.88, 8.47, 7.23, 8.61, 7.91, 7.14, 7.86, 9.21, 7.36, 8.45, 9.21, 8.18, 8.46, 7.75, 7.10, 8.66, 8.35, 8.70, 8.86, 8.65, 8.13, 7.59, 8.67, 7.24, 7.34, 7.63, 8.09, 7.41, 7.72, 7.92, 7.14, 8.79, 8.28, 7.55, 7.77, 7.34, 8.27, 7.03, 7.25, 7.91, 9.12, 8.82, 7.35, 8.11, 7.69, 7.56, 7.63, 8.21, 7.45, 7.72, 7.97, 8.57, 7.50, 8.34, 8.09, 7.76, 6.54, 8.83, 7.49, 8.21, 8.32, 8.18, 8.21, 8.00, 7.51, 7.54, 6.56, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 7.66, 7.68, 8.18, 7.90, 8.29, 6.97, 8.77, 7.64, 7.92, 8.53, 7.26, 8.20, 8.56, 8.48, 7.68, 7.64, 7.32, 7.81, 8.09, 7.80, 7.41, 7.36, 8.15, 7.77, 7.90, 8.17, 8.31, 8.66, 7.80, 7.96, 8.08, 7.82, 6.93, 8.90, 8.18, 7.22, 7.95, 7.34, 8.16, 8.58, 7.72, 8.81, 8.37, 7.39, 8.55, 7.89, 7.86, 7.30, 9.12, 8.01, 7.40, 7.60, 7.43, 7.95, 7.83, 7.99, 9.22, 8.82, 8.88, 7.90, 8.63, 7.91, 7.74, 8.07, 7.57, 8.08, 8.73, 7.91, 7.43, 7.53, 9.09, 8.53, 7.63, 7.46, 8.14, 7.68, 7.67, 8.49, 7.73, 8.42, 8.39, 7.50, 7.49, 8.34, 7.34, 8.24, 7.51, 9.30, 8.39, 8.76, 8.21, 7.64, 6.96, 8.22, 6.80, 7.78, 6.88, 6.44, 7.75, 8.95, 7.89, 8.06, 7.71, 7.64, 8.66, 7.66, 7.55, 8.53, 7.63, 8.35, 8.20, 7.97, 7.53, 8.28, 6.98, 7.75, 7.54, 7.93, 7.57, 8.37, 8.63, 7.86, 7.51, 8.34, 7.81, 7.51, 7.02, 7.88, 8.13, 8.60, 7.00, 7.54, 7.67, 7.67, 8.49, 7.61, 8.32, 7.57, 7.34, 6.56, 8.63, 7.38, 7.80, 7.75, 8.31, 7.74, 8.14, 8.19, 7.50, 7.77, 8.54, 7.69, 7.59, 8.13, 7.58, 8.23, 8.21, 7.61, 7.58, 8.67, 7.74, 7.91, 8.11, 7.29, 9.39, 7.47, 8.62, 7.68, 8.00, 6.64, 7.66, 8.22, 7.05, 7.43, 6.99, 8.66, 8.24, 8.32, 8.25, 7.97, 7.35, 7.41, 7.33, 8.07, 8.76, 7.47, 7.74, 7.39, 8.11, 8.23, 6.64, 8.07, 7.37, 7.80, 7.81, 7.98, 7.48, 7.93, 7.90, 7.29, 8.11, 8.15, 8.21, 7.84, 8.07, 8.35, 8.06, 7.48, 7.24, 7.46, 7.25, 8.38, 9.01, 8.29, 7.56, 7.43, 8.50, 8.19, 7.76, 8.84, 7.58, 8.50, 8.55, 7.11, 7.60, 7.72, 7.96, 8.06, 7.79, 8.50, 7.82, 7.61, 7.82, 7.09, 7.66, 8.86, 7.40, 7.75, 8.10, 6.88, 8.27, 8.41, 7.37, 7.34, 8.72, 7.81, 8.12, 8.19, 6.99, 8.00, 8.18, 8.78, 7.52, 7.58, 7.72, 8.11, 7.84, 8.15, 8.25, 7.32, 8.64, 8.20, 8.12, 7.90, 8.06, 7.80, 8.01, 7.69, 7.48, 8.04, 8.26, 8.34, 7.38, 7.61, 8.19, 8.15, 7.35, 7.28, 7.16, 7.70, 7.89, 8.56, 7.66, 8.29, 8.98, 8.01, 7.85, 8.73, 7.92, 7.68, 8.17, 8.50, 7.64, 7.89, 7.70, 7.76, 7.22, 7.94, 7.03, 8.02, 8.38, 7.65, 8.34, 7.52, 8.02, 7.25, 8.82, 7.48, 8.00, 7.36, 7.69, 8.20, 8.05, 6.97, 7.28, 7.46, 8.09, 6.13, 7.90, 7.83, 7.71, 8.45, 7.33, 7.83, 8.16, 7.90, 7.53, 8.85, 7.35, 8.27, 7.78, 7.26, 7.46, 7.64, 7.77, 8.81, 7.62, 7.60, 8.13, 8.06, 8.49, 7.42, 8.38, 8.04, 7.42, 7.85, 8.19, 7.74, 8.25, 7.57, 7.98, 8.50, 7.34, 7.68, 6.75, 7.45, 8.02, 7.51, 7.50, 8.76, 7.60, 7.50, 8.09, 7.58, 7.78, 8.31, 8.49, 8.27, 8.02, 7.66, 6.36, 7.37, 7.89, 8.29, 8.03, 6.99, 8.74, 7.52, 8.40, 7.45, 7.33, 8.77, 8.13, 8.21, 8.33, 7.88, 8.18, 7.47, 8.47, 7.54, 8.75, 7.58, 7.68, 7.96, 8.34, 7.54, 7.91, 7.97, 7.96, 8.64, 7.77, 8.00, 8.53, 7.64, 7.68, 6.57, 7.88, 7.88, 8.65, 7.34, 7.94, 8.70, 8.21, 7.62, 7.64, 8.84, 7.97, 7.56, 9.17, 8.13, 9.35, 7.66, 8.12, 6.75, 7.66, 8.41, 7.42, 7.94, 8.54, 8.54, 7.87, 8.07, 7.40, 8.12, 8.08, 7.63, 7.11, 7.97, 7.46, 6.74, 8.33, 7.66, 8.02, 7.95, 8.25, 7.08, 7.28, 7.72, 8.26, 7.97, 7.57, 7.97, 7.49, 8.16, 8.37, 8.95, 8.68, 7.76, 8.42, 8.02, 8.57, 7.60, 8.34, 7.82, 7.42, 7.52, 7.45, 8.52, 8.14, 7.23, 7.80, 8.56, 6.69, 6.98, 8.05, 7.82, 8.04, 8.15, 8.08, 8.08, 8.38, 8.61, 7.57, 8.21, 7.26, 8.66, 8.09, 7.92, 7.71, 7.68, 7.66, 8.36, 8.14, 7.71, 7.58, 8.21, 8.29, 7.88, 7.97, 7.34, 7.66, 8.29, 7.68, 7.80, 7.80, 8.77, 8.99, 7.15, 7.75, 7.69, 8.23, 7.70, 6.22, 8.19, 9.05, 8.01, 7.70, 7.90, 8.63, 7.80, 8.31, 7.73, 7.61, 7.92, 8.04, 7.53, 7.77, 8.21, 7.83, 7.39, 8.37, 7.39, 7.83, 7.47, 8.44, 6.35, 7.45, 7.33, 7.77, 8.95, 7.63, 7.66, 6.81, 8.15, 8.14, 8.33, 8.16, 6.91, 8.32, 7.70, 8.05, 7.36, 8.27, 8.12, 7.89, 8.28, 7.62, 7.52, 7.10, 7.61, 7.84, 7.72, 8.03, 7.91, 9.21, 7.37, 7.33, 8.32, 7.69, 7.72, 8.20, 7.61, 8.94, 7.97, 7.75, 8.36, 7.77, 8.08, 7.67, 8.55, 8.15, 6.99, 8.03, 7.15, 8.04, 7.58, 7.71, 7.43, 6.53, 7.44, 7.72, 8.91, 7.19, 7.36, 7.83, 7.62, 7.34, 7.95, 7.58, 8.20, 8.24, 8.46, 7.98, 7.80, 7.90, 7.71, 8.43, 7.63, 7.99, 8.57, 8.28, 7.51, 8.08, 7.49, 7.82, 7.39, 5.99, 8.01, 7.82, 7.51, 7.26, 7.65, 8.25, 7.88, 7.86, 8.36, 7.56, 7.89, 8.34, 7.79, 7.95, 8.66, 7.20, 7.43, 7.98, 8.28, 8.37, 8.17, 7.65, 7.41, 8.46, 7.75, 7.53, 8.15, 6.82, 8.27, 8.68, 6.47, 7.93, 7.55, 8.07, 8.53, 7.15, 7.81, 7.68, 8.18, 8.15, 8.63, 7.71, 7.17, 7.52, 8.06, 7.44, 8.14, 8.77, 7.97, 7.92, 7.90, 8.84, 7.80, 7.70, 7.69, 8.74, 7.68, 7.95, 7.98, 7.97, 7.76, 7.14, 7.73, 8.25, 8.22, 6.53, 7.91, 8.07, 7.38, 8.11, 8.80, 6.88, 9.03, 7.33, 8.23, 7.84, 8.63, 6.67, 8.31, 7.58, 7.80, 7.16, 8.22, 8.33, 7.98, 8.26, 7.66, 6.76, 7.05, 7.20, 8.37, 7.11, 7.65, 7.59, 7.81, 7.15, 7.83, 7.49, 6.83, 7.98, 7.29, 7.73, 7.57, 7.40, 6.48, 6.71, 8.26, 7.34, 7.34, 7.25, 7.22, 7.17, 7.97, 7.87, 7.26, 7.62, 7.60, 8.31, 6.78, 8.44, 7.30, 6.95, 7.05, 7.96, 7.18, 8.44, 6.60, 7.18, 8.43, 7.92, 7.53, 7.54, 7.52, 7.82, 8.21, 7.25, 7.69, 7.38, 7.10, 7.49, 8.29, 7.97, 7.23, 7.99, 6.74, 6.72, 8.33, 7.36, 8.33, 7.15, 7.88, 8.15, 7.96, 7.25, 7.07, 8.24, 7.96, 7.72, 6.89, 7.41, 7.16, 7.24, 6.71, 7.47, 7.86, 7.28, 6.73, 7.70, 7.12, 8.70, 7.14, 7.06, 8.00, 7.53, 8.37, 7.92, 7.27, 8.60, 7.36, 7.29, 8.48, 8.14, 7.11, 9.44, 7.57, 7.88, 7.43, 7.59, 8.86, 8.18, 6.71, 7.52, 6.73, 8.70, 8.76, 7.49, 7.20, 8.10, 7.94, 6.48, 8.26, 7.61, 6.78, 7.68, 8.45, 7.64, 8.29, 7.27, 6.86, 7.16, 7.51, 7.58, 7.82, 7.88, 7.54, 7.30, 7.57, 6.27, 7.94, 7.67, 8.33, 7.82, 8.07, 7.55, 7.57, 7.65, 7.77, 8.02, 6.90, 8.33, 7.83, 6.89, 7.83, 7.70, 7.67, 7.83, 6.18, 7.21, 8.10, 7.15, 7.58, 7.37, 6.95, 7.63, 8.56, 7.80, 7.77, 7.52, 9.06, 7.83, 7.62, 7.59, 8.06, 7.82, 6.84, 7.59, 7.11, 8.73, 7.79, 8.18, 7.05, 6.89, 8.05, 7.06, 6.94, 7.60, 6.78, 7.19, 7.68, 8.33, 7.53, 7.58, 7.40, 7.19, 8.41, 8.58, 7.41, 7.72, 7.61, 7.90, 6.57, 7.38, 7.26, 6.88, 8.22, 8.19, 6.92, 6.25, 7.91, 7.80, 8.39, 8.99, 7.84, 7.53, 7.35, 7.95, 8.57, 8.10, 7.68, 7.96, 7.81, 7.10, 7.32, 7.64, 6.06, 9.27, 7.81, 7.52, 7.99, 8.19, 7.53, 8.15, 7.77, 8.08, 8.10, 8.17, 7.87, 7.21, 8.42, 7.66, 8.24, 7.89, 6.42, 7.87, 8.64, 8.18, 7.84, 6.88, 8.31, 7.48, 8.30, 7.43, 8.61, 8.40, 7.01, 7.57, 8.34, 7.84, 7.74, 7.95, 8.42, 8.25, 6.80, 7.55, 7.96, 7.62, 7.84, 7.62, 8.38, 7.20, 8.32, 8.31, 7.00, 8.34, 8.06, 7.14, 7.82, 7.47, 7.83, 7.95, 8.32, 7.99, 7.50, 7.75, 6.80, 6.82, 6.68, 7.73, 7.75, 7.52, 7.59, 7.44, 7.77, 7.67, 8.55, 8.08, 8.10, 7.64, 7.29, 7.59, 7.18, 7.52, 7.77, 7.95, 6.68, 7.09, 7.74, 6.86, 8.08, 7.95, 8.31, 7.90, 8.33, 7.39, 8.21, 6.37, 7.47, 8.14, 7.30, 7.54, 7.68, 7.51, 8.16, 8.42, 8.06, 7.43, 7.96, 7.41, 7.51, 8.22, 7.92, 6.87, 8.23, 8.17, 7.78, 7.61, 7.50, 6.44, 8.62, 8.35, 6.88, 8.09, 8.28, 7.52, 8.21, 8.41, 7.52, 8.01, 7.31, 8.03, 7.82, 8.62, 7.42, 8.33, 7.55, 8.03, 7.37, 8.21, 7.88, 8.05, 7.59, 8.28, 6.92, 8.09, 8.37, 7.58, 8.24, 7.96, 8.51, 7.73, 8.32, 8.11, 7.61, 7.32, 7.64, 8.43, 6.92, 8.66, 8.30, 7.69, 7.33, 8.09, 7.56, 8.61, 7.33, 8.27, 8.38, 7.99, 7.38, 7.41, 7.70, 7.69, 7.64, 8.04, 6.79, 7.53, 7.97, 8.08, 7.58, 6.82, 6.42, 7.66, 8.57, 8.12, 6.59, 7.70, 9.03, 7.94, 7.44, 7.98, 7.46, 7.86, 6.37, 7.93, 7.88, 7.51, 5.83, 7.15, 7.05, 7.10, 7.79, 7.60, 7.64, 7.57, 7.25, 8.46, 7.47, 7.66, 6.96, 8.11, 7.41, 6.22, 8.25, 7.77, 7.99, 7.56, 7.65, 7.86, 7.38, 7.79, 7.65, 8.88, 7.75, 7.58, 7.06, 7.36, 7.57, 7.52, 7.70, 8.40, 7.47, 8.35, 7.02, 7.27, 7.15, 6.78, 8.22, 7.76, 7.18, 8.03, 7.53, 7.76, 7.97, 7.70, 8.01, 7.62, 7.96, 5.85, 7.96, 7.68, 7.98, 7.22, 7.42, 7.88, 8.14, 7.65, 8.17, 7.54, 7.61, 7.99, 7.86, 7.72, 7.86, 7.01, 8.04, 8.36, 7.86, 7.50, 6.39, 7.05, 7.19, 7.32, 7.42, 6.92, 7.70, 6.67, 7.15, 8.73, 7.63, 8.17, 8.54, 7.96, 7.60, 7.87, 7.46, 6.70, 8.04, 6.88, 7.40, 7.63, 7.20, 8.47, 7.97, 7.04, 7.97, 7.17, 7.40, 7.68, 8.32, 6.84, 7.94, 7.51, 7.76, 8.08, 7.79, 8.37, 8.33, 8.14, 7.64, 7.65, 7.25, 8.03, 7.58, 7.20, 7.55, 6.65, 7.19, 7.27, 7.74, 6.51, 6.15, 7.41, 7.14, 7.81, 6.74, 7.53, 6.98, 7.76, 7.76, 7.39, 7.93, 7.98, 7.21, 8.26, 7.30, 7.83, 7.21, 7.78, 8.78, 7.18, 7.07, 7.56, 8.23, 7.67, 8.11, 7.88, 7.94, 7.33, 8.03, 7.61, 7.67, 7.33, 7.02, 7.72, 7.09, 7.50, 8.66, 7.13, 8.32, 7.20, 7.26, 8.29, 7.51, 8.57, 8.10, 7.12, 6.55, 8.06, 7.29, 7.35, 6.37, 8.11, 7.82, 6.29, 7.58, 7.21, 6.76, 8.54, 8.17, 8.30, 6.66, 8.01, 8.13, 7.76, 8.38, 7.27, 8.09, 7.63, 7.92, 7.81, 8.44, 8.93, 8.14, 8.14, 7.06, 8.08, 8.22, 8.71, 7.10, 7.88, 7.67, 7.98, 8.72, 7.68, 8.93, 7.15, 8.31, 7.94, 8.10, 7.74, 8.50, 8.92, 8.48, 7.48, 8.13, 8.40, 7.78, 6.99, 7.73, 6.93, 8.14, 7.72, 7.97, 7.45, 7.56, 7.91, 7.32, 7.71, 8.26, 6.97, 7.50, 8.32, 7.18, 7.89, 7.93, 8.02, 8.30, 8.48, 7.66, 8.05, 7.78, 8.01, 6.74, 8.82, 7.97, 8.04, 7.10, 7.73, 7.30, 7.86, 7.77, 7.93, 8.29, 7.45, 7.20, 7.35, 7.91, 8.37, 8.50, 8.12, 7.76, 7.03, 8.12, 7.74, 7.98, 8.73, 8.06, 7.92, 7.40, 8.78, 8.10, 7.32, 7.82, 8.44, 7.42, 7.41, 7.98, 7.70, 7.40, 8.24, 7.60, 7.21, 7.80, 8.09, 7.57, 7.71, 6.84, 7.91, 7.99, 7.58, 7.33, 7.53, 7.07, 8.22, 7.73, 8.18, 7.29, 7.77, 7.56, 7.50, 7.22, 8.41, 8.10, 8.52, 8.34, 7.92, 7.60, 7.66, 7.95, 7.64, 7.82, 6.92, 7.78, 8.25, 7.87, 7.75, 7.71, 7.56, 8.37, 8.09, 7.38, 7.81, 8.47, 8.67, 6.81, 8.31, 8.58, 7.73, 8.58, 8.27, 8.13, 7.68, 7.70, 7.68, 7.90, 8.48, 7.92, 8.12, 8.27, 7.73, 7.78, 7.28, 9.02, 6.28, 6.97, 7.46, 8.49, 7.57, 7.96, 6.83, 7.37, 7.62, 8.42, 7.87, 7.77, 8.13, 8.29, 8.00, 7.96, 6.98, 6.65, 8.66, 7.99, 8.54, 7.10, 8.12, 7.37, 7.20, 8.52, 6.83, 9.03, 8.77, 7.34, 6.99, 8.55, 8.23, 7.35, 8.52, 7.61, 7.65, 7.58, 8.35, 7.96, 8.05, 7.38, 8.41, 7.95, 8.23, 7.15, 8.14, 8.50, 7.96, 8.42, 8.54, 8.17, 7.31, 7.55, 8.31, 8.64, 7.92, 8.01, 8.02, 8.00, 7.71, 8.17, 7.79, 6.92, 7.95, 8.15, 7.59, 7.94, 7.18, 8.57, 8.35, 7.89, 7.31, 8.30, 8.55, 7.31, 8.32, 6.96, 7.84, 8.65, 8.16, 8.16, 8.37, 8.17, 8.38, 7.97, 7.76, 8.56, 8.01, 7.95, 6.83, 8.47, 6.88, 8.55, 7.86, 7.56, 8.69, 7.88, 7.89, 7.47, 7.28, 8.58, 6.98, 7.59, 7.25, 8.07, 8.52, 9.64, 8.54, 8.39, 6.98, 7.37, 8.12, 8.19, 7.81, 7.64, 7.81, 7.36, 8.48, 8.11, 7.22, 7.58, 7.94, 7.70, 8.52



*PB*
number of times: 4276/4276
best time: 5.77
worst time: 11.27

*marathon PB*
best mo3: 6.55 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 6.95 (σ = 0.18) : 6.78, (7.93), (6.13), 6.92, 7.14
best avg12: 7.12 (σ = 0.40)
best avg25:*7.37 (σ = 0.32)*
best avg50: *7.50 (σ = 0.41)*
best avg100: 7.55 (σ = 0.45)
best avg500: *7.67 (σ = 0.43)*)
best avg1000: *7.74 (σ = 0.43)*

session avg: 7.92 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 7.92


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 16, 2012)

Day 15


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26



*PBs*
number of times: 4628/4633
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

*best mo3: 4.57 (σ = 0.74)*
*best avg5: 5.12 (σ = 0.86)*
best avg12: 6.20 (σ = 1.12)
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.09 (σ = 1.35)
*best avg100: 7.36 (σ = 1.46)*
best avg500: 7.64 (σ = 1.39)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.14 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 8.28

More PBs again! yay! 
Did 400 solves today, quite a lot, for me at least. I'm trying to get a little ahead (or at least on track) before school starts on the 20th, because then I lose 7 hours each day.


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 16, 2012)

Day 6 cubes solved 1722. mean 23,90
Times


Spoiler



22.34, 25.90, 19.65, 22.33, 23.11, 21.86, 18.19, 22.03, 23.06, 27.96, 23.36, 23.50, 20.30, 21.28, 19.16, 20.53, 21.61, 18.86, 13.41, 20.52, 21.13, 20.11, 24.91, 21.90, 25.00, 20.68, 17.65, 19.25, 22.08, 15.61, 22.05, 22.71, 20.71, 19.72, 22.46, 19.02, 24.33, 19.63, 23.83, 16.72, 23.65, 18.86, 17.52, 16.62, 20.86, 19.83, 18.88, 19.19, 22.19, 19.56, 20.68, 23.34, 22.15, 19.77, 15.19, 24.18, 23.80, 23.31, 21.41, 21.11, 18.46, 20.09, 18.93, 19.83, 24.30, 21.12, 21.16, 20.94, 23.89, 24.46, 23.28, 21.46, 23.09, 22.97, 19.61, 19.18, 19.55, 15.69, 19.21, 19.38, 19.69, 19.66, 21.58, 22.81, 21.86, 19.02, 19.34, 16.77, 19.43, 18.97, 18.81, 20.84, 19.94, 19.58, 18.66, 16.03, 17.68, 21.40, 21.75, 19.83, 21.86, 15.77, 19.49, 18.58, 21.33, 20.75, 20.38, 21.03, 17.40, 18.43, 22.22, 21.63, 20.25, 17.40, 18.66, 21.97, 20.55, 23.30, 20.65, 15.68, 19.27, 22.78, 18.66, 20.88, 19.68, 19.55, 18.97, 17.90, 22.63, 22.27, 18.78, 19.41, 22.38, 20.56, 22.56, 22.54, 20.50, 18.16, 21.83, 19.58, 19.33, 20.47, 14.43, 21.06, 20.53, 22.21, 19.77, 23.30, 21.05, 19.62, 25.13, 18.52, 20.08, 21.34, 20.78, 20.56, 17.78, 22.80, 22.43, 19.05, 17.53, 21.36, 24.77, 16.15, 27.08, 25.68, 21.56, 23.21, 24.22, 24.80, 19.58, 20.55, 21.46, 19.30, 22.06, 16.86, 19.71, 15.88, 17.55, 21.18, 21.34, 17.84, 18.18, 18.94, 20.15, 19.28, 21.18, 18.05, 23.88, 19.81, 22.41, 18.34, 21.31, 18.68, 15.19, 20.36, 21.27, 23.46, 19.21, 19.81, 24.44, 18.63, 24.22, 20.08, 23.13, 22.83, 19.83, 23.58, 19.59, 16.28, 21.25, 21.27, 16.40, 23.06, 21.97, 21.15, 20.00, 19.43, 22.33, 19.15, 19.86, 22.53, 20.80


number of times: 223/223
best time: 13.41
worst time: 27.96

current avg5: 21.00 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 17.70 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 20.85 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 18.82 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 20.60 (σ = 1.82)
best avg100: 20.18 (σ = 1.72)
 sooo close!!
session avg: 20.60 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 20.58

That was an awesome day, but in the end I was too tired to finish the daily 333...


----------



## kbh (Aug 16, 2012)

So I decided to start the marathon today, because I didn' t cube for two months and I got slower. My goal is to get a sub 18 AO10000. I just did 250 solves today, because I just started in the evening.


number of times: 250/250
best time: 13.40
worst time: 29.07


best avg5: 15.99 (σ = 0.30)
best avg12: 17.33 (σ = 1.47)
best avg25: 18.44 (σ = 1.54)
best avg50: 19.01 (σ = 1.91)
best avg100: 19.43 (σ = 2.30)
session avg: 19.64 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 19.71




Spoiler: Times day 1



18.06, 19.26, 18.59, 17.88, 22.58, 15.71, 20.21, 20.29, 21.41, 17.58, 20.78, 19.35, 25.16, 20.65, 19.55, 19.83, 19.58, 24.84, 24.23, 17.41, 19.85, 19.92, 14.97[PLL Skip], 17.36, 16.77, 18.70, 19.25, 17.94, 15.60, 17.91, 22.96, 20.21, 19.73, 17.32, 19.23, 18.91, 18.84, 20.11, 24.65, 15.41, 19.41, 20.71, 21.62, 20.73, 20.95, 22.38, 19.79, 19.45, 19.40, 18.44, 29.07, 17.73, 17.24, 20.64, 19.30, 15.95, 18.13, 19.38, 19.83, 21.67, 18.12, 20.59, 18.01, 15.92, 21.91, 25.15, 18.99, 19.84, 18.54, 21.52, 19.63, 15.51, 19.74, 18.17, 16.32, 17.89, 19.44, 18.06, 23.22, 21.10, 22.21, 18.40[OLL Skip], 19.86, 16.81, 14.41, 20.31, 19.43, 20.30, 17.33, 17.95, 26.88, 24.33, 15.06[PLL Skip], 22.99, 19.39, 23.34, 20.66, 21.44, 18.29, 21.95, 17.08, 16.91, 18.65, 19.36, 20.65, 16.51, 18.83, 19.58, 21.73, 22.01, 20.42, 23.58, 16.92, 24.18, 19.90, 22.96, 19.44, 17.57, 21.27, 18.64, 18.82, 20.98, 23.09, 17.75, 20.43, 21.22, 20.01, 21.19, 15.45, 23.95, 17.33, 20.02, 17.67, 23.67, 23.59, 15.87, 16.54, 19.84, 18.72, 17.28, 23.37, 14.15, 15.65, 16.13, 16.19, 18.33, 18.75, 21.88, 20.07, 20.19, 17.93, 24.26, 26.17, 16.74, 20.31, 13.40[PLL Skip], 20.22, 19.79, 22.47, 20.50, 23.94, 21.20, 18.00, 18.75, 19.10, 22.79, 23.76, 22.60, 23.23, 20.27, 15.30, 19.48, 23.91, 20.78, 17.22, 16.43, 16.87, 17.31, 18.23, 14.07, 20.15, 23.81, 20.89, 18.96, 18.43, 22.33, 21.39, 16.94, 18.62, 17.57, 16.61, 18.67, 18.68, 19.69, 18.08, 18.75, 21.24, 17.44, 16.00, 16.33[PLL Skip], 16.56, 19.65, 15.81[OLL Skip], 23.97, 21.84, 18.51, 16.44, 22.80, 20.11, 23.48, 25.36, 17.04, 18.63, 17.71, 21.92, 19.55, 18.12, 21.77, 18.64, 19.73, 17.10, 20.07, 19.05, 23.10, 21.73, 27.08, 21.48, 21.89, 19.59, 19.54, 24.43, 22.96, 20.22, 26.96, 19.68, 18.85, 16.24, 19.72, 16.40[PLL Skip], 21.64, 20.11, 17.46, 19.33, 18.60, 16.46, 22.67, 18.99, 20.23, 20.16, 19.74


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess I should be posing here instead.

Day 9:

stats: (hide)
number of times: 2999/3000
best time: 7.16
worst time:24.87

current avg5:11.03 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5:8.70 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12:10.79 (σ = 0.77)
best avg12:9.34 (σ = 0.62)

current avg50:10.51 (σ = 0.87)
best avg50:9.90 (σ = 0.90)

current avg100: 10.43(σ = 0.96)
best avg100:10.13 (σ = 0.97)

current avg1000:10.62 (σ = 0.97)
best avg1000:10.61 (σ = 0.97)

session avg:10.84 (σ = 1.06)
Session mean: 10.91


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 17, 2012)

I needed a little break yesterday so i almost did no solves at all. but my goal for today is at least 400 solves.
Day 7 (yesterday) cubes solved 1761 mean 23,90
Times


Spoiler



21.62, 20.93, 19.79, 19.32, 22.89, 18.61, 21.99, 20.75, 19.11, 23.40, 22.26, 19.43, 19.12, 21.21, 20.83, 21.33, 18.46, 20.24, 18.15, 21.39, 19.92, 23.01, 18.74, 23.98, 19.95, 20.78, 19.76, 19.03, 18.18, 19.31, 20.25, 20.79, 21.72, 19.71, 21.07, 16.90, 17.56, 22.35, 19.42


number of times: 39/39
best time: 16.90
worst time: 23.98

current avg5: 19.35 (σ = 1.76)
best avg5: 19.35 (σ = 1.76)

current avg12: 19.70 (σ = 1.29)
best avg12: 19.64 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 20.33 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 20.34
I hope today will be better.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 17, 2012)

Day 16 (yesterday)


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22



*PBs*
number of times: 4889/4894
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.57 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 5.12 (σ = 0.86)
*best avg12: 6.19 (σ = 1.14)*
best avg25: 6.60 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 7.09 (σ = 1.35)
*best avg100: 7.33 (σ = 1.54)*
best avg500: 7.62 (σ = 1.52)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 8.11 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 8.25


Didn't make it yesterday.  Oh well. Still got some nice PBs.
Gladiator is a great movie, btw. Highly recommend it.



Rubiks560 said:


> I guess I should be posing here instead.



I was waiting for you to say that


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 18, 2012)

Day 17


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82



*PBs*
number of times: 5238/5244
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.57 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 5.12 (σ = 0.86)
*best avg12: 6.02 (σ = 0.91)*
best avg25: 6.30 (σ = 0.94)
*best avg50: 6.94 (σ = 1.39)*
*best avg100: 7.23 (σ = 1.31)*
best avg500: 7.57 (σ = 1.51)
*best avg1000: 7.63 (σ = 1.55)*
best avg5000: 8.04 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 8.08 (σ = 1.63)
session mean: 8.22

Would have liked to do another 100 today... Eh. Tomorrow's saturday! Perhaps I can get 500.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 19, 2012)

Day 18


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07



*PBs*

number of times: 5748/5755
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

*best mo3: 4.40 (σ = 0.35)*
*best avg5: 5.08 (σ = 0.41)*
*best avg12: 5.86 (σ = 1.06)*
best avg25: 6.11 (σ = 1.00)
*best avg50: 6.61 (σ = 1.37)*
*best avg100: 6.88 (σ = 1.43)*
best avg500: 7.19 (σ = 1.42)
*best avg1000: 7.38 (σ = 1.51)*
best avg5000: 7.91 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 8.00 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 8.13


Over 500 solves today, and quite a few PBs. So close to sub8 session average... I'll probably get that tomorrow, might be a few days before sub 8 mean though.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 19, 2012)

Ickathu: you're claiming you went from official 27.79 average to this speed in less than two months?


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 19, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Ickathu: you're claiming you went from official 27.79 average to this speed in less than two months?



He's doing Pyraminx, not 3x3.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 19, 2012)

This thread is about 3x3 (see title) and he doesn't state he's doing Pyraminx. Does he *want* to confuse people?


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 19, 2012)

Stefan said:


> This thread is about 3x3 (see title) and he doesn't state he's doing Pyraminx. Does he *want* to confuse people?



He did make that clear at the start; you mustn't have seen that.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 19, 2012)

Stefan said:


> Does he *want* to confuse people?



Yes 

Seriously though, I'm doing pyraminx. I just need a place to track my times and stuff.


----------



## janelle (Aug 19, 2012)

I decided to go give this another go. Let's hope I see more improvement this time  

I started Aug 18 so this is day 2. 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 900/900
best time: 10.386
worst time: 22.656

current avg5: 16.361 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 13.362 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 15.474 (σ = 1.81)
best avg12: 14.565 (σ = 0.92)

current avg50: 15.493 (σ = 1.43)
best avg50: 15.285 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 15.814 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 15.380 (σ = 1.25)

current avg500: 15.827 (σ = 1.34)
best avg500: 15.818 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 16.050 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 16.058

This is definitely lower than I thought it would be. I guess I was just having a good cubing day. 




Spoiler



18.224, 15.144, 15.459, 19.220, 15.069, 13.956, 17.422, 17.834, 22.654, 20.646, 16.434, 17.352, 13.580, 15.474, 18.667, 17.166, 15.214, 16.277, 17.362, 14.780, 16.198, 14.920, 17.636, 14.877, 18.642, 18.322, 18.983, 15.704, 15.568, 17.325, 15.654, 15.203, 16.275, 17.670, 17.782, 16.439, 16.588, 17.906, 14.945, 16.000, 13.064, 17.111, 15.908, 17.248, 15.449, 19.529, 18.133, 16.077, 13.955, 15.227, 18.597, 21.318, 16.794, 16.463, 15.191, 17.104, 16.153, 16.957, 15.745, 14.148, 16.311, 15.218, 16.081, 17.485, 15.959, 16.312, 16.998, 14.839, 18.607, 18.845, 13.390, 16.872, 19.102, 16.780, 16.768, 18.831, 14.713[oll skip], 14.323, 15.812, 20.520, 15.303, 13.867, 15.319, 14.951, 19.499, 18.168, 19.590, 18.826, 16.197, 17.853, 15.042, 14.794, 15.716, 18.143, 16.542, 14.075, 16.998, 15.749, 13.835, 17.538, 16.209, 18.998, 17.748, 16.033, 11.808[nl], 14.729, 12.569, 15.028, 17.597, 13.519, 17.612, 15.160, 17.389, 18.482, 15.203, 17.946, 13.698, 16.824, 16.509, 15.104, 17.346, 17.700, 14.423, 16.983, 17.186, 15.390, 16.043, 17.091, 13.439, 13.282, 15.689, 15.459, 14.262, 16.468, 19.890, 15.009, 14.242, 15.992, 18.296, 15.710, 15.790, 15.959, 18.971, 13.489, 15.958, 16.194, 17.300, 18.021, 15.819, 18.249, 17.681, 16.746, 16.631, 14.717[pll skip], 16.426, 18.232, 16.430, 16.399, 14.344, 16.140, 15.565, 16.251, 10.659[nl], 15.030, 15.003, 15.744, 19.481, 14.515, 16.633, 15.088, 18.377, 16.726, 16.937, 17.730, 17.619, 16.669, 16.076, 14.830, 17.706, 13.604, 19.632, 15.512, 12.948, 15.485, 15.546, 17.589, 17.482, 16.496[pll skip], 17.499, 14.774, 13.531, 17.848, 16.817, 17.113, 14.020, 13.173, 14.264, 14.965, 17.759, 14.007, 18.713, 15.834, 18.097, 16.681, 15.925, 16.864, 18.094, 16.581, 17.517, 15.207, 18.385, 19.268, 16.877, 16.442, 15.489, 15.266[pll skip], 15.921, 18.438, 16.458, 17.172, 14.716, 13.097, 17.137, 16.756, 16.938, 17.902, 17.566, 15.006, 16.903, 13.931, 15.311, 20.044, 16.950, 19.413, 16.432, 12.874, 17.372, 16.981, 14.804, 16.441, 17.775, 14.364, 15.855, 14.567, 15.296, 16.745, 16.493, 15.780, 18.564, 17.876, 16.554, 16.459, 16.283, 18.167, 17.671, 17.183, 13.786, 17.613, 14.304, 19.849, 15.521, 18.123, 17.435, 13.063, 13.334, 12.083, 15.579, 18.144, 17.741, 14.102, 18.284, 15.944, 17.605, 15.631, 18.747, 15.642, 17.111, 17.059, 18.749, 16.615, 15.619, 17.529, 17.726, 17.960, 16.562, 15.708, 16.137, 17.846, 16.111, 15.445, 18.894, 18.308, 15.959, 17.869, 14.999, 16.272, 17.708, 19.202, 17.159, 15.203, 15.275, 18.370, 16.060, 18.351, 16.300, 14.007, 16.118, 16.313, 14.707, 15.359, 13.153, 14.067, 18.699, 19.261, 16.139, 15.538[oll skip], 16.171, 17.772, 18.097, 16.963, 14.185, 17.090, 15.134, 16.439, 16.976, 14.723, 11.761[nl], 17.212, 17.403, 15.716, 16.878, 17.690, 14.896, 16.538, 16.606, 14.296, 14.362[pll skip], 17.101, 16.525, 15.134, 15.896, 15.235, 18.529, 16.925, 14.492, 16.506, 15.408, 18.294, 16.604, 17.132, 15.895, 17.488, 17.691, 14.096, 14.564, 14.015, 17.323, 16.474, 15.089, 17.433, 16.061, 15.907, 17.570, 16.814, 15.469, 14.723, 13.979, 17.423, 20.312, 15.575, 14.178, 17.039, 15.963, 16.684, 14.801, 16.720, 17.001, 14.127, 14.665, 15.009, 15.245, 15.685, 15.540, 15.594, 15.578, 17.723, 14.288, 16.612, 14.497, 15.561, 17.149, 13.792, 16.886, 15.767, 16.069, 19.038, 13.619, 14.618[oll skip], 16.596, 15.216, 16.173, 15.027, 17.925, 17.037, 15.006, 16.959, 19.145, 18.144, 13.548, 14.602, 14.674, 14.762, 12.339[pll skip], 11.875[nl], 13.073, 15.154, 16.991, 15.003, 18.910, 16.555, 13.502, 16.523, 14.703, 16.316, 12.362, 17.894, 13.850, 15.814, 18.535, 15.517, 13.758, 17.556, 16.851, 16.006, 16.455, 14.137, 15.879, 16.985, 15.226, 15.299, 17.316, 16.588, 14.056[oll skip], 15.111, 15.741, 14.122, 17.059, 15.183, 15.600, 11.625[nl], 15.621, 14.486, 14.515, 15.856, 15.127, 13.851, 16.338, 14.862, 17.372, 14.856, 18.542, 16.224, 14.816, 11.883[nl], 17.696, 14.664, 14.020, 15.009, 18.440, 18.035, 15.910, 11.439[nl], 15.214, 14.441, 15.371, 19.062, 17.070, 16.209, 15.693, 15.441, 14.181, 16.266, 13.842, 15.240, 15.755, 13.769, 16.269, 13.627, 16.039, 16.408, 17.223, 11.041[pll skip], 15.136, 16.464, 16.093, 16.101, 14.770, 13.546, 15.206, 16.013, 14.334, 13.941, 15.923, 14.637, 14.163, 15.544, 15.081, 17.807, 15.818, 15.455, 14.139, 16.875, 16.083, 15.230, 14.484, 19.468, 13.108, 19.030, 14.575, 16.042, 13.869, 15.022, 14.441, 17.806, 16.763, 17.463, 15.713, 15.516, 22.656, 15.660, 18.186, 14.317, 17.219, 13.042[pll skip], 15.867, 17.455, 14.371, 15.526, 12.678, 16.342, 15.849, 16.826, 17.253, 14.421, 12.412[pll skip], 14.960, 14.799, 18.480, 17.662, 19.148, 14.899, 15.468, 16.619, 15.375, 13.958, 15.924, 16.701, 17.625, 16.683, 14.016, 15.040, 15.172, 15.938, 14.710, 14.449, 16.460, 17.285, 17.210, 16.899, 16.565, 15.476, 17.321, 17.951, 15.330, 15.183, 15.475, 14.264, 16.547, 19.210, 16.723, 18.151, 17.176, 14.714, 14.157, 12.565, 13.539, 11.821[nl], 15.227, 15.925, 17.812, 18.897, 16.725, 15.597[pll skip], 16.744, 13.400, 16.420, 13.072, 14.553, 14.437, 16.042, 16.554, 18.484, 14.706, 14.925, 17.261, 14.111, 15.818, 16.534, 14.339, 15.229, 15.865, 17.008, 18.165, 13.883, 18.941, 16.950, 13.106, 16.232, 16.272, 18.742, 17.045, 15.428, 17.190, 14.383, 14.987, 17.823, 16.047, 14.011, 14.922, 14.730, 16.809, 16.749, 17.686, 10.386[nl], 16.395, 12.627, 15.214, 15.444, 13.608, 19.496, 14.144, 15.949, 16.715, 20.330, 14.083, 15.899, 17.535, 15.647, 15.260, 14.542, 13.918, 17.262, 15.639, 15.571, 14.807, 15.865, 15.930, 12.688, 15.492, 17.806, 15.652, 14.846, 14.626, 16.761, 17.725, 18.047, 15.851, 15.257, 16.327, 14.946, 21.379, 15.897, 15.854, 15.303, 16.544, 13.646, 16.338, 16.041, 14.182, 13.910, 15.888, 14.793, 13.472, 14.335, 15.791, 16.682, 17.750, 14.756, 18.182, 16.341, 17.351, 17.209, 16.571, 16.698, 14.601, 17.582, 17.565, 15.053, 19.859, 15.576, 14.797, 17.179, 19.476, 18.223, 16.636, 15.045, 17.333, 12.207, 16.310, 15.411, 17.304, 16.667, 13.687, 13.926, 15.693, 15.125, 17.409, 15.735, 13.057[pll skip], 15.957, 15.350, 15.275, 17.794, 14.788, 16.249, 13.634, 17.279, 16.887, 13.592, 12.195[accidental xcross], 17.694, 14.714, 14.959, 18.082, 19.123, 17.110, 19.409, 16.613, 15.620, 14.370, 15.496, 16.399, 15.366, 17.874, 16.829, 15.296, 16.596, 17.392, 18.296, 16.274, 16.505, 15.469, 17.607, 14.879, 15.402, 14.172, 16.460, 15.797, 16.635, 17.001, 15.230, 17.846, 16.050, 17.594, 18.320, 18.368, 16.213, 16.122, 16.618, 13.814, 15.352, 14.840, 13.511, 16.796, 12.439, 18.008, 16.389, 14.721, 16.816, 13.511, 16.220, 17.259, 16.486, 15.047, 15.300, 19.120, 17.590, 20.483, 16.337, 17.728, 14.985, 14.833, 14.385, 16.262, 14.622, 18.026, 17.610, 13.126, 16.530, 16.295, 15.282, 17.189, 17.426, 14.265, 15.345, 13.033, 16.849, 15.188, 16.517, 17.180, 18.342, 13.150, 16.120, 17.389, 18.713, 16.849, 16.936, 15.053, 14.900, 16.705, 12.214, 16.480, 18.459, 14.826, 14.008, 14.741, 19.511, 17.181, 16.034, 19.084, 21.257, 19.261, 17.517, 16.771, 15.495, 14.375, 14.417, 17.815, 14.308, 17.376, 16.027, 16.635, 14.734, 14.262, 15.875, 14.267, 14.827, 19.407, 14.205, 14.836, 17.515, 19.372, 13.376, 14.865, 14.259, 15.173, 14.831, 15.669, 17.899, 14.688, 15.089, 17.477, 18.246, 13.693, 17.987, 15.877, 15.200, 16.294, 14.632, 13.584, 16.109, 14.259, 16.366, 16.139, 13.922, 14.981, 11.436[pll skip], 13.782, 14.285, 13.954, 16.849, 15.147, 13.832, 14.994, 17.597, 17.378, 16.654, 15.870, 13.531, 14.101, 13.555[pll skip], 15.803, 18.250, 17.154, 12.228[oll skip], 20.143, 17.609, 15.583, 15.892, 13.260


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck!!!

Day 19*



Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62



*PBs*
number of times: 6083/6090
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.40 (σ = 0.35)
*best avg5: 4.84 (σ = 0.85)*
*best avg12: 5.36 (σ = 1.05)*
best avg25: 6.03 (σ = 1.21)
*best avg50: 6.60 (σ = 1.54)*
*best avg100: 6.79 (σ = 1.43)*
best avg500: 7.17 (σ = 1.42)
*best avg1000: 7.26 (σ = 1.44)*
best avg5000: 7.84 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 7.96 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 8.09

Yay sub8! nice PBs too. Just realized that my PB single is Sub NAR. Pretty cool.

*Pyraminx


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 20, 2012)

I forgot to post in the last couple of days so here are the stats for day 8,9 and 10
Times


Spoiler



17.16, 22.40, 20.85, 20.48, 17.18, 18.95, 22.07, 20.60, 15.88, 18.97, 17.47, 17.55, 21.12, 20.46, 20.23, 19.98, 17.86, 21.76, 17.90, 20.86, 18.91, 23.40, 21.20, 23.15, 18.56, 21.63, 21.33, 18.22, 18.67, 20.22, 17.41, 20.28, 19.89, 24.33, 21.42, 17.90, 20.31, 17.28, 18.40, 21.32, 19.62, 22.29, 18.89, 15.57, 20.36, 17.55, 19.04, 21.00, 20.61, 17.74, 16.51, 16.63, 17.38, 22.59, 21.92, 16.99, 20.23, 25.14, 23.55, 18.18, 21.50, 16.49, 21.10, 20.46, 18.48, 16.33, 20.42, 18.75, 19.44, 19.62, 17.73, 21.29, 19.31, 15.47, 17.76, 21.48, 20.10, 17.47, 18.69, 22.64, 18.22, 18.50, 19.80, 24.03, 22.83, 16.59, 24.63, 20.97, 20.93, 16.33, 21.13, 18.33, 19.52, 17.97, 16.72, 19.58, 17.78, 22.44, 18.77, 21.90, 22.78, 19.25, 15.38, 16.34, 18.91, 20.33, 21.27, 16.69, 20.75, 19.16, 22.97, 19.41, 18.65, 22.33, 17.52, 21.27, 14.21, 18.80, 17.77, 17.27, 23.56, 18.11, 18.08, 19.58, 19.50, 19.15, 24.06, 21.19, 18.56, 24.09, 18.33, 20.38, 20.22, 19.11, 19.00, 21.72, 19.30, 20.34, 17.94, 16.38, 21.65, 16.43, 20.27, 23.46, 22.33, 19.88, 21.30, 21.33, 18.31, 19.05, 20.72, 18.08, 23.43, 20.84, 19.46, 20.16, 22.90, 22.08, 18.30, 19.30, 18.94, 19.50, 18.53, 22.28, 23.71, 21.38, 18.72, 16.83, 17.91, 20.83, 15.75, 18.66, 20.21, 17.53, 18.50, 17.05, 21.27, 18.93, 20.28, 22.56, 17.05, 23.11, 19.72, 20.75, 21.18, 15.21, 22.33, 21.05, 22.09, 20.84, 21.22, 15.53, 19.00, 16.91, 19.83, 22.58, 18.15, 22.21, 21.43, 19.22, 17.86, 20.65, 19.65, 19.65, 17.56, 21.05, 22.16, 17.96, 17.90, 16.93, 18.90, 23.38, 21.69, 15.27, 18.93, 18.97, 19.78, 18.75, 16.84, 19.55, 18.44, 22.00, 20.80, 19.15, 19.25, 20.65, 19.43, 19.28, 20.72, 16.41, 22.93, 17.81, 25.90, 18.27, 21.02, 20.06, 22.09, 19.15, 19.58, 19.71, 22.28, 24.21, 19.55, 24.30, 19.71, 19.78, 16.71, 19.61, 23.00, 19.55, 20.15, 20.75, 19.21, 18.53, 19.94, 21.44, 18.96, 16.36, 22.05, 19.52, 19.41, 17.53, 18.19, 18.91, 18.75, 24.83, 21.25, 18.90, 19.08, 22.81, 19.97, 13.34, 22.22, 16.55, 18.41, 18.77, 20.77, 20.63, 19.33, 16.38, 17.65, 21.18, 15.77, 17.47, 16.16, 20.17, 16.94, 15.68, 21.88, 21.52, 18.05, 17.11, 15.09, 17.59, 20.05, 23.31, 16.77, 14.47, 22.80, 22.50, 19.66, 16.97, 19.43, 20.52, 20.28, 20.11, 20.77, 17.55, 19.09, 16.47, 19.04, 20.52, 19.86, 20.31, 14.36, 20.36, 22.93, 18.16, 20.31, 19.36, 18.30, 19.59, 16.03, 19.77, 18.90, 19.52, 22.19, 19.50, 19.43, 17.47, 19.08, 20.18, 20.08, 17.25, 18.16, 17.40, 20.91, 20.02, 18.27, 16.14, 24.96, 22.77, 22.59, 23.86, 21.68, 17.80, 20.31, 22.71, 19.34, 20.86, 18.34, 21.11, 21.25, 21.94, 18.46, 19.21, 22.69, 18.35, 16.63, 21.17, 19.69, 20.83, 21.05, 18.91, 20.02, 18.44, 19.49, 21.02, 19.96, 16.78, 19.77, 18.90, 24.21, 22.09, 23.06, 23.68, 24.59, 18.44, 18.88, 21.61, 22.80, 18.81, 19.94, 19.68, 17.52, 15.38, 15.30, 20.78, 19.68, 21.05, 17.53, 17.06, 20.36, 23.50, 18.06, 17.61, 23.34, 19.71, 19.78, 16.71, 19.61, 23.00, 19.55, 20.15, 20.75, 19.21, 18.53, 19.94, 21.44, 18.96, 16.36, 22.05, 19.52, 19.41, 17.53, 18.19, 18.91, 18.75, 24.83, 21.25, 18.90, 19.08, 22.81, 19.97, 22.22, 16.55, 18.41, 18.77, 20.77, 20.63, 19.33, 16.38, 17.65, 21.18, 17.47, 20.17, 16.94, 15.68, 21.88, 21.52, 18.05, 17.11, 15.09, 17.59, 20.05, 23.31, 16.77, 14.47, 22.80, 22.50, 19.66, 16.97, 19.43, 20.52, 22.19, 19.56, 20.68, 23.34, 22.15, 19.77, 15.19, 24.18, 23.80, 23.31, 21.41, 21.11, 18.46, 20.09, 18.93, 19.83, 24.30, 21.12, 21.16, 20.94, 23.89, 24.46, 23.28, 21.46, 23.09, 22.97, 19.61, 19.18, 19.55, 15.69, 19.21, 19.38, 19.69, 19.66, 21.58, 22.81, 21.86, 19.02, 19.34, 16.77, 19.43, 18.97, 18.81, 20.84, 19.94, 19.58, 18.66, 16.03, 17.68, 21.40, 21.75, 19.83, 21.86, 15.77, 19.49, 18.58, 21.33, 20.75, 20.38, 21.03, 17.40, 18.43, 22.22, 21.63, 20.25, 17.40, 18.66, 21.97, 20.55, 23.30, 20.65, 15.68, 18.56, 21.63, 21.33, 18.22, 18.67, 20.22, 17.41, 20.28, 19.89, 24.33, 21.42, 17.90, 20.31, 17.28, 18.40, 21.32, 19.62, 22.29, 18.89, 15.57, 20.36, 17.55, 19.04, 21.00, 20.61, 17.74, 16.51, 16.63, 17.38, 22.59, 21.92, 16.99, 17.65, 21.18, 17.47, 16.16, 20.17, 16.94, 21.88, 21.52, 18.05, 17.11, 15.09, 17.59, 20.05, 23.31, 16.77, 14.47, 22.80, 22.50, 19.66, 16.97, 19.43, 20.52, 20.28, 20.11, 20.77, 17.55, 19.09, 16.47, 19.04, 20.52, 19.86, 20.31, 14.36, 20.36, 22.93, 18.16, 20.31, 19.36, 18.30, 19.59, 16.03, 19.77, 18.90, 19.52, 22.19, 19.50, 19.43, 17.47, 19.08, 20.18, 20.08, 17.25, 18.16, 17.40, 20.91, 20.02, 18.27, 16.14, 21.71, 20.02, 20.78, 19.78, 18.18, 19.56, 22.08, 22.21, 15.97, 19.90, 19.05, 18.77, 19.86, 22.86, 15.84, 18.94, 20.08, 20.72, 23.63, 22.80, 17.56, 21.94, 19.43, 20.22, 25.90, 22.56, 20.38, 19.30, 19.02, 18.56, 19.81, 21.72, 18.38, 16.33, 24.40, 20.36, 19.50, 20.75, 19.16, 22.97, 19.41, 18.65, 22.33, 17.52, 21.67, 18.21, 18.80, 17.97, 17.27, 23.56, 18.11, 18.08, 19.58, 19.50, 19.15, 24.06, 21.19, 18.56, 24.09, 18.33, 20.38, 20.22, 19.11, 19.00, 21.72, 19.30, 20.34, 17.94, 16.38, 21.65, 16.43, 20.27, 23.46, 22.33, 19.88, 21.30, 21.33, 18.31, 18.05, 20.02, 18.38, 23.43, 20.84, 19.66, 20.16, 22.90, 22.08, 18.30, 19.30, 18.94, 19.50, 18.53, 22.28, 23.71, 21.38, 21.18, 15.21, 20.33, 21.05, 22.09, 20.84, 21.32, 15.53, 19.00, 16.91, 19.83, 22.58, 18.15, 22.21, 21.43, 19.22, 17.86, 20.65, 19.65, 19.45, 19.80, 20.77, 19.18, 17.25, 21.13, 20.19, 22.50, 19.61, 22.80, 18.61, 15.90, 20.59, 18.72, 19.71, 19.47, 20.46, 18.83, 20.40, 19.57, 18.72, 18.38, 19.77, 17.15, 19.08, 18.71, 24.43, 19.78, 22.19, 20.43, 15.30, 18.00, 19.68, 16.94, 20.44, 21.17, 17.80, 20.03, 18.28, 16.31, 18.33, 18.69, 17.53, 20.71, 20.08, 21.61, 18.86, 19.02, 18.40, 20.43, 18.43, 16.65, 20.05, 17.40, 17.88, 21.55, 18.83, 20.91, 22.65, 16.05, 20.21, 19.72, 19.52, 17.31, 17.81, 21.80, 18.47, 18.05, 15.40, 17.27, 17.03, 17.06, 21.40, 21.36, 15.33, 18.52, 17.40, 15.31, 18.75, 21.96, 19.69, 20.59, 16.90, 17.65, 17.72, 17.54, 17.19, 20.06, 17.25, 19.30, 17.75, 19.30, 17.75, 19.84, 20.61, 14.88, 15.65, 16.75, 16.56, 13.93, 15.63, 18.05, 17.27, 16.33, 18.03, 20.22, 15.16, 21.02, 19.09, 19.77, 17.21, 17.43, 17.50, 17.80, 16.40, 18.96, 21.77, 16.75, 19.81, 17.47, 22.61, 16.64, 17.61, 18.88, 18.46, 17.71, 20.22, 17.47, 16.44, 18.81, 15.25, 19.81, 18.77, 17.22, 18.43, 16.83, 20.84, 17.77, 17.52, 15.50, 18.03, 18.61, 17.36, 13.78, 19.68, 17.36, 14.08, 15.77, 20.77, 18.91, 16.18, 16.66, 18.21, 19.75, 15.33, 19.94, 19.18, 19.94, 18.97, 17.02, 18.08, 18.68, 18.30, 18.34, 19.36, 17.21, 13.05, 18.18, 21.61, 18.11, 16.02, 19.69, 19.28, 19.78, 16.27, 21.03, 18.34, 19.68, 20.55, 20.03, 19.43, 18.55, 18.84, 20.72, 21.03, 19.16, 18.94, 16.80, 17.00, 21.31, 18.86, 16.46, 22.27, 16.08, 16.78, 18.18, 18.83, 19.61, 18.09, 17.61, 18.65, 19.15, 20.93, 19.97, 16.77, 23.40, 19.47, 16.53, 24.21, 20.46, 21.30, 21.50, 19.72, 16.81, 18.13, 20.91, 18.16, 21.59, 18.75, 19.69, 18.46, 20.94, 19.34, 22.65, 21.03, 16.55, 21.15, 17.77, 18.33, 21.02, 18.46, 19.15, 20.77, 14.47, 17.57, 17.40, 19.21, 20.05, 19.60, 14.91, 20.80, 18.68



number of times: 972/972
best time: 13.05
worst time: 25.90

current avg5: 19.44 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 15.70 (σ = 0.84)

current avg12: 18.58 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 16.43 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 18.83 (σ = 1.55)
best avg100: 17.95 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 19.46 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 19.47
I'm behind a few solves (around 300 I think) but even if I'm not able to finish this marathon in time, the progress was well worth the effort


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 20, 2012)

qqTimer Importing/Statistics Tool

show timer options
ready
that time was: no penalty +2 DNF | leave comment	
times (reset, import):


Spoiler: Times



8.58, 6.86, 8.29, 6.46, 7.52, 8.27, 8.48, 7.48, 7.10, 8.15, 9.13, 8.55, 7.66, 7.81, 6.79, 8.52, 8.85, 7.78, 8.58, 8.04, 6.71, 8.03, 7.37, 8.68, 8.54, 9.12, 7.60, 7.86, 7.62, 7.53, 7.57, 8.64, 6.72, 9.24, 7.76, 7.94, 8.36, 8.19, 8.34, 7.80, 7.74, 8.04, 8.46, 8.02, 7.83, 7.95, 8.75, 8.19, 7.40, 7.03, 7.60, 8.40, 6.02, 8.36, 7.24, 6.58, 8.75, 8.15, 7.42, 8.52, 7.74, 7.48, 9.29, 8.16, 8.86, 7.59, 8.29, 8.20, 7.86, 9.04, 9.43, 7.47, 8.03, 8.02, 8.45, 8.10, 9.31, 7.22, 8.14, 7.03, 7.92, 9.59, 8.17, 8.02, 8.22, 7.53, 7.77, 7.82, 8.21, 7.78, 7.83, 7.10, 8.40, 8.84, 8.34, 7.87, 7.79, 7.74, 8.24, 8.67, 7.18, 8.75, 8.27, 7.51, 7.68, 7.36, 7.56, 9.63, 8.37, 8.44, 7.39, 7.98, 7.99, 7.62, 8.31, 7.58, 7.57, 8.53, 8.23, 8.28, 7.86, 8.76, 7.96, 7.92, 7.94, 8.41, 8.48, 8.70, 8.84, 8.02, 9.55, 9.50, 6.57, 8.55, 7.48, 8.42, 7.99, 9.24, 7.87, 8.38, 8.07, 7.28, 8.35, 9.40, 8.50, 6.98, 7.51, 6.98, 8.34, 8.62, 7.82, 8.33, 7.76, 6.17, 8.52, 7.83, 8.25, 8.07, 8.22, 9.68, 8.71, 7.93, 7.39, 7.11, 8.23, 8.01, 8.23, 8.79, 9.23, 8.70, 8.05, 7.28, 8.44, 7.37, 10.71, 9.08, 8.77, 7.15, 8.24, 7.23, 8.00, 8.30, 8.71, 7.76, 8.86, 7.28, 7.77, 8.11, 8.86, 8.09, 9.43, 8.07, 8.02, 7.98, 7.34, 9.08, 8.57, 7.94, 8.13, 8.67, 8.04, 8.04, 7.72, 9.52, 7.75, 8.47, 8.98, 8.59, 7.66, 7.80, 6.69, 8.49, 8.93, 8.36, 8.09, 8.41, 7.94, 8.26, 8.97, 7.78, 8.83, 7.70, 7.00, 8.08, 6.73, 9.00, 7.21, 7.18, 8.51, 8.25, 8.36, 8.20, 7.65, 7.93, 6.87, 7.94, 8.78, 8.15, 7.57, 8.14, 7.55, 8.55, 8.58, 7.73, 7.68, 7.42, 8.08, 6.52, 6.01, 8.04, 9.19, 7.83, 8.36, 8.07, 8.15, 8.49, 8.02, 8.28, 7.79, 7.86, 7.80, 8.01, 8.10, 8.37, 8.28, 7.50, 9.20, 7.86, 9.01, 6.00, 8.71, 7.87, 8.62, 8.86, 8.80, 8.44, 7.55, 8.35, 7.58, 7.94, 9.46, 7.70, 8.41, 7.95, 8.39, 8.81, 6.97, 8.15, 7.54, 7.51, 6.42, 8.63, 9.11, 7.75, 7.63, 7.26, 8.42, 8.58, 8.61, 8.23, 8.03, 9.42, 8.53, 8.66, 7.40, 7.46, 7.99, 7.45, 7.94, 9.15, 8.82, 7.73, 8.12, 8.87, 7.36, 6.49, 8.69, 8.17, 7.33, 8.27, 8.66, 7.47, 7.45, 7.81, 8.19, 8.15, 9.02, 6.81, 8.14, 8.73, 6.83, 8.33, 7.52, 7.99, 8.55, 8.15, 8.06, 7.90, 7.66, 8.44, 8.75, 7.49, 8.07, 8.72, 7.33, 7.02, 8.66, 8.82, 8.21, 7.14, 9.40, 7.66, 8.71, 7.90, 9.02, 8.18, 8.82, 8.33, 7.89, 7.99, 7.79, 8.12, 9.67, 6.84, 7.99, 7.80, 7.83, 8.36, 7.58, 9.37, 8.47, 8.26, 7.30, 8.26, 9.03, 8.56, 8.03, 7.71, 7.77, 8.64, 8.78, 7.56, 8.32, 7.57, 7.87, 8.24, 7.98, 7.82, 8.61, 8.05, 7.42, 8.71, 8.26, 8.50, 9.91, 7.44, 7.08, 7.10, 7.86, 8.55, 8.41, 7.92, 8.93, 9.09, 7.83, 8.97, 7.64, 8.79, 8.06, 7.87, 8.40, 7.80, 8.10, 7.92, 9.03, 8.25, 7.63, 9.28, 7.40, 8.57, 7.06, 7.76, 9.02, 8.79, 7.95, 8.96, 8.43, 8.35, 8.22, 8.00, 6.76, 8.85, 8.26, 8.42, 7.90, 8.01, 8.28, 8.13, 8.61, 7.92, 8.47, 8.10, 8.69, 8.07, 8.67, 7.45, 7.26, 7.62, 8.04, 8.22, 8.24, 7.76, 8.07, 7.84, 7.68, 8.68, 9.20, 8.07, 8.16, 7.22, 9.10, 7.02, 7.48, 8.03, 6.87, 8.67, 8.27, 8.39, 8.56, 8.26, 7.50, 8.02, 7.40, 8.61, 8.85, 7.69, 8.76, 8.11, 8.38, 7.58, 8.16, 7.54, 8.41, 8.28, 8.39, 7.23, 7.57, 8.47, 7.81, 7.98, 8.37, 7.41, 8.01, 8.38, 7.56, 8.26, 6.62, 9.48, 7.25, 8.77, 8.69, 8.17, 9.72, 6.44, 8.47, 8.73, 7.97, 8.29, 8.66, 7.59, 8.39, 8.28, 8.40, 8.27, 8.46, 7.59, 8.34, 7.88, 8.48, 7.18, 7.26, 7.71, 8.07, 7.75, 7.95, 7.95, 7.95, 8.03, 8.96, 8.62, 8.05, 8.49, 8.88, 8.49, 8.54, 7.56, 8.73, 7.61, 7.63, 8.50, 8.19, 8.23, 7.85, 8.34, 7.78, 7.88, 8.31, 7.50, 7.44, 7.82, 7.58, 7.64, 6.68, 9.81, 8.54, 9.33, 7.81, 9.17, 7.53, 7.81, 8.89, 7.96, 8.14, 8.09, 7.95, 6.99, 8.76, 8.05, 8.51, 7.77, 8.90, 7.56, 7.80, 8.44, 8.14, 8.90, 7.96, 8.69, 7.79, 9.12, 8.79, 8.67, 8.33, 7.21, 7.52, 7.14, 6.48, 8.88, 8.36, 6.87, 8.26, 7.71, 8.20, 8.49, 7.37, 8.88, 7.53, 7.42, 8.57, 8.81, 7.85, 7.70, 9.02, 7.13, 8.98, 7.71, 8.68, 8.12, 9.04, 8.20, 8.20, 8.15, 8.79, 8.30, 7.36, 8.83, 5.86, 8.26, 9.34, 7.54, 6.69, 7.18, 8.32, 9.09, 8.13, 8.87, 9.13, 9.00, 9.61, 9.10, 8.94, 8.31, 8.29, 8.67, 8.54, 8.04, 8.10, 8.50, 7.17, 7.68, 8.23, 8.10, 8.98, 7.86, 8.65, 8.47, 8.63, 8.52, 8.07, 7.80, 8.26, 8.79, 8.42, 7.49, 7.50, 6.65, 8.24, 8.56, 8.17, 7.59, 8.74, 7.69, 8.51, 7.65, 7.51, 9.80, 9.30, 8.79, 7.46, 8.76, 8.90, 7.96, 8.31, 8.01, 8.79, 7.33, 7.46, 7.11, 8.17, 8.23, 6.68, 6.22, 7.65, 8.06, 6.57, 8.70, 8.44, 8.00, 7.42, 8.42, 7.57, 8.68, 7.42, 8.75, 7.46, 7.69, 7.69, 9.01, 7.00, 7.84, 7.96, 8.77, 8.56, 8.90, 8.21, 8.52, 7.66, 8.32, 7.70, 7.82, 8.01, 8.02, 9.75, 7.88, 8.33, 8.95, 8.90, 8.58, 8.12, 8.20, 8.01, 8.01, 9.41, 8.72, 9.50, 8.27, 8.14, 7.78, 6.48, 6.89, 9.59, 7.91, 8.92, 9.31, 8.07, 8.93, 7.66, 8.27, 8.12, 7.48, 8.18, 9.23, 7.88, 7.13, 6.32, 7.81, 8.18, 8.70, 7.94, 8.19, 8.31, 7.87, 8.35, 8.24, 7.57, 7.78, 8.33, 8.14, 8.55, 7.98, 8.59, 8.32, 8.15, 7.34, 7.81, 8.22, 9.39, 7.35, 8.57, 9.03, 7.81, 8.04, 8.16, 7.57, 9.33, 7.53, 7.96, 8.77, 7.93, 7.51, 8.15, 7.53, 7.89, 8.31, 8.51, 8.04, 8.64, 8.23, 8.02, 8.00, 7.51, 10.47, 8.40, 7.98, 7.52, 7.31, 8.32, 8.87, 8.56, 8.15, 8.26, 7.42, 7.06, 7.89, 7.91, 7.27, 7.74, 7.54, 8.50, 7.44, 9.07, 7.99, 7.84, 8.21, 8.73, 8.06, 9.04, 8.19, 8.48, 8.91, 7.65, 8.61, 8.00, 8.22, 8.49, 7.53, 8.26, 8.23, 7.68, 8.18, 7.87, 8.08, 8.00, 9.37, 8.46, 8.07, 8.24, 8.42, 8.21, 7.97, 9.14, 7.13, 7.98, 7.99, 8.13, 7.71, 7.82, 8.56, 8.70, 7.11, 7.92, 7.91, 7.61, 8.27, 8.01, 7.06, 9.15, 7.82, 8.71, 7.70, 8.49, 7.71, 7.94, 7.97, 8.94, 8.43, 7.93, 8.19, 8.68, 8.25, 8.80, 8.43, 8.78, 7.89, 8.60, 7.72, 9.53, 8.01, 8.04, 7.94, 8.38, 7.41, 8.19, 9.18, 8.67, 8.59, 7.83, 7.62, 7.52, 7.63, 7.80, 9.14, 7.40, 9.51, 8.85, 8.42, 8.85, 8.12, 10.31, 7.72, 7.87, 8.19, 7.25, 7.95, 8.23, 7.45, 7.72, 8.64, 8.54, 7.48, 8.46, 8.30, 7.93, 8.86, 7.90, 7.20, 8.92, 7.97, 8.09, 7.61, 7.62, 8.75, 8.28, 8.41, 7.46, 7.97, 7.30, 8.47, 8.15, 8.75, 7.72, 8.68, 8.51, 7.65, 8.11, 8.58, 7.47, 8.59, 8.53, 8.25, 7.89, 7.99, 8.54, 8.22, 8.07, 7.89, 8.22, 8.32, 8.18, 7.83, 7.22, 6.87, 7.73, 7.71, 7.59, 7.12, 8.14, 5.77, 7.88, 9.33, 7.46, 8.50, 7.50, 7.80, 7.42, 7.56, 7.49, 7.15, 7.29, 8.32, 6.96, 8.33, 7.76, 7.94, 7.90, 7.59, 8.33, 6.50, 8.05, 8.36, 7.34, 7.62, 8.48, 8.30, 7.97, 7.72, 7.55, 8.20, 8.13, 8.65, 8.39, 8.03, 8.19, 7.12, 7.42, 8.08, 6.58, 8.03, 7.76, 8.81, 7.55, 9.27, 8.97, 8.01, 7.88, 7.51, 8.92, 8.13, 7.76, 8.45, 8.61, 7.35, 7.46, 8.45, 7.03, 7.60, 8.52, 7.18, 7.50, 7.42, 8.27, 8.75, 8.95, 7.94, 8.51, 8.30, 6.92, 8.59, 7.57, 7.54, 8.55, 7.61, 7.87, 7.96, 8.08, 6.85, 8.03, 7.76, 8.38, 7.94, 9.04, 8.10, 8.79, 7.48, 6.64, 7.78, 7.50, 8.08, 8.59, 8.02, 7.89, 8.62, 8.44, 9.02, 7.87, 7.73, 8.37, 7.72, 8.65, 8.25, 8.21, 7.61, 8.82, 8.19, 8.78, 7.81, 8.43, 7.46, 8.17, 8.17, 7.23, 8.87, 8.48, 7.88, 7.89, 8.45, 7.48, 7.46, 6.87, 8.46, 7.45, 8.18, 8.56, 7.60, 8.41, 7.36, 6.60, 7.26, 8.28, 8.01, 7.08, 7.97, 9.03, 7.77, 8.58, 7.63, 7.63, 7.89, 8.03, 7.97, 8.14, 8.30, 8.18, 8.02, 7.80, 7.96, 7.71, 8.60, 7.84, 7.49, 7.38, 8.17, 8.87, 7.78, 8.45, 8.42, 8.66, 8.43, 8.24, 7.79, 8.53, 7.81, 8.81, 6.57, 8.37, 8.16, 8.45, 8.06, 7.51, 7.61, 8.73, 8.03, 7.52, 10.00, 7.94, 8.77, 7.98, 8.24, 6.79, 7.44, 7.32, 8.09, 7.96, 7.65, 8.04, 8.25, 7.23, 7.38, 9.58, 7.30, 8.48, 8.36, 8.27, 8.42, 7.88, 6.96, 11.27, 8.02, 8.11, 8.32, 8.03, 7.81, 8.19, 7.47, 8.03, 6.82, 8.54, 7.88, 8.88, 7.58, 8.28, 8.16, 8.45, 8.01, 8.35, 8.13, 7.69, 7.22, 8.04, 7.84, 8.39, 7.74, 9.06, 7.64, 8.14, 8.27, 8.52, 7.52, 7.85, 10.36, 7.68, 7.84, 9.26, 7.90, 8.73, 7.32, 7.87, 7.72, 7.72, 6.81, 9.16, 6.67, 7.50, 7.00, 7.69, 7.02, 7.35, 7.54, 8.24, 7.57, 7.34, 8.52, 7.75, 7.20, 7.97, 7.62, 8.97, 8.37, 8.18, 8.55, 8.44, 7.98, 7.44, 6.46, 8.23, 7.91, 6.73, 7.39, 8.42, 7.41, 7.53, 8.11, 9.21, 6.91, 7.51, 7.86, 7.70, 8.29, 8.35, 8.14, 7.84, 8.49, 7.68, 8.36, 7.73, 7.44, 7.15, 7.21, 7.00, 8.28, 6.56, 7.24, 8.18, 7.67, 7.82, 8.26, 8.06, 7.83, 8.19, 9.05, 7.54, 7.54, 7.72, 8.46, 8.19, 8.05, 6.87, 8.83, 7.20, 7.90, 7.63, 6.84, 7.60, 6.85, 8.93, 8.58, 7.90, 7.45, 7.65, 6.99, 8.62, 5.90, 6.81, 8.06, 8.39, 8.03, 8.34, 7.90, 7.78, 6.97, 9.15, 7.67, 7.22, 8.20, 8.05, 9.49, 7.71, 7.64, 7.84, 7.35, 7.78, 8.38, 7.77, 7.77, 8.05, 7.23, 7.84, 7.66, 6.50, 7.89, 7.97, 8.27, 7.82, 7.77, 7.11, 7.76, 7.76, 8.05, 7.66, 8.01, 8.30, 7.37, 7.90, 6.96, 8.45, 7.35, 8.26, 7.75, 7.85, 7.77, 8.71, 7.66, 7.94, 7.87, 8.51, 7.59, 8.05, 7.49, 8.22, 8.21, 8.16, 7.77, 7.61, 7.95, 7.54, 8.20, 7.97, 8.11, 7.03, 8.15, 9.12, 8.05, 8.45, 7.79, 8.16, 7.95, 8.34, 8.27, 7.32, 7.53, 7.96, 8.42, 7.61, 8.49, 8.24, 8.03, 8.06, 7.90, 8.51, 7.73, 8.07, 7.59, 7.97, 8.69, 8.27, 7.94, 8.53, 7.16, 7.91, 7.92, 8.03, 8.18, 7.70, 7.61, 8.73, 7.94, 7.63, 7.46, 8.48, 8.32, 7.94, 8.11, 9.06, 8.26, 7.78, 8.04, 6.83, 7.46, 8.24, 7.60, 8.35, 8.17, 8.13, 8.18, 6.87, 8.39, 8.07, 9.08, 7.70, 7.98, 7.24, 6.37, 8.32, 7.52, 7.00, 7.84, 8.98, 8.35, 8.22, 8.50, 7.48, 7.82, 7.47, 7.55, 8.11, 7.02, 8.26, 8.30, 7.88, 8.35, 7.82, 8.28, 7.28, 7.86, 7.85, 8.10, 8.11, 7.55, 7.18, 8.02, 8.23, 7.62, 7.84, 7.52, 8.19, 8.03, 8.57, 7.27, 8.08, 7.78, 8.31, 7.88, 7.77, 7.43, 8.43, 7.50, 8.39, 7.96, 7.90, 9.24, 7.81, 8.93, 7.97, 7.96, 7.65, 8.23, 8.27, 7.47, 8.08, 8.56, 7.91, 7.82, 7.97, 8.22, 7.58, 7.48, 8.05, 8.86, 8.69, 7.90, 8.32, 8.67, 8.15, 8.39, 8.10, 8.14, 7.81, 8.54, 8.33, 8.11, 7.35, 8.28, 7.71, 9.17, 7.66, 8.82, 8.25, 7.74, 8.10, 8.49, 8.18, 7.65, 6.72, 7.46, 8.49, 8.11, 8.37, 7.98, 8.18, 7.99, 7.65, 9.26, 8.19, 8.80, 7.66, 7.93, 8.61, 8.14, 7.22, 7.87, 7.55, 7.62, 9.01, 6.90, 7.76, 7.43, 7.64, 6.65, 8.77, 7.90, 8.22, 7.10, 8.14, 7.83, 9.05, 8.23, 8.03, 8.44, 8.70, 8.13, 8.10, 8.42, 7.81, 7.94, 8.28, 7.54, 7.81, 8.10, 8.64, 8.52, 7.20, 7.16, 7.96, 8.92, 7.87, 7.61, 8.38, 8.92, 8.44, 7.94, 7.66, 7.33, 8.68, 7.91, 7.39, 9.03, 8.07, 8.31, 7.05, 7.75, 8.12, 8.21, 8.54, 8.52, 8.08, 8.58, 7.24, 8.26, 7.16, 7.32, 7.46, 8.10, 7.93, 7.60, 7.63, 7.42, 8.65, 6.31, 8.04, 7.94, 8.18, 7.93, 7.55, 7.07, 6.86, 7.17, 7.49, 8.41, 7.21, 6.21, 6.97, 8.21, 7.84, 8.06, 7.72, 8.46, 7.65, 7.07, 7.28, 7.38, 8.08, 8.75, 8.09, 8.40, 7.93, 7.36, 7.76, 7.22, 8.05, 8.12, 8.54, 7.56, 8.38, 7.62, 8.01, 8.69, 7.56, 7.60, 7.31, 8.49, 6.75, 8.18, 8.12, 8.28, 7.15, 7.37, 7.78, 7.88, 7.33, 7.31, 8.06, 8.18, 7.54, 8.32, 7.24, 8.13, 7.77, 8.43, 8.19, 7.68, 7.95, 8.66, 7.66, 7.02, 8.27, 7.93, 7.84, 8.35, 7.30, 8.17, 8.61, 7.95, 8.24, 8.12, 8.42, 7.49, 7.76, 8.68, 7.64, 7.65, 7.41, 7.48, 9.30, 7.59, 7.95, 8.56, 7.34, 7.93, 7.61, 8.08, 7.27, 7.27, 7.77, 8.52, 7.44, 8.78, 7.80, 8.30, 8.09, 7.98, 8.40, 7.55, 7.53, 7.26, 7.57, 8.92, 7.68, 7.62, 7.20, 8.31, 7.61, 8.44, 7.25, 8.29, 8.54, 8.06, 7.83, 8.26, 8.00, 7.82, 7.16, 7.50, 8.26, 9.17, 8.36, 8.76, 6.59, 7.89, 7.97, 7.02, 7.96, 6.73, 7.76, 7.45, 7.99, 7.78, 8.21, 7.71, 8.63, 8.60, 7.88, 7.95, 8.17, 8.18, 7.64, 8.55, 8.42, 8.08, 8.14, 8.00, 7.98, 8.43, 7.68, 8.65, 6.78, 7.93, 6.13, 6.92, 7.14, 8.44, 8.27, 7.61, 8.22, 7.68, 7.43, 7.48, 6.76, 7.71, 7.42, 8.65, 8.48, 7.94, 8.12, 8.27, 7.99, 8.52, 8.29, 7.47, 7.79, 7.78, 8.29, 8.35, 7.97, 6.33, 8.03, 8.68, 7.74, 8.11, 7.77, 7.60, 7.68, 7.82, 7.98, 7.33, 7.85, 7.78, 7.27, 7.66, 8.30, 8.28, 7.84, 8.64, 8.82, 8.63, 7.43, 8.84, 6.86, 8.85, 7.55, 8.72, 7.58, 8.14, 7.47, 7.72, 8.24, 6.46, 7.40, 8.50, 8.48, 8.42, 7.78, 7.50, 9.24, 7.66, 7.57, 9.05, 7.83, 7.87, 8.48, 8.78, 7.81, 8.06, 8.81, 7.28, 7.90, 8.16, 7.57, 8.43, 7.97, 7.10, 8.61, 8.12, 7.40, 7.39, 8.14, 7.38, 8.84, 8.52, 8.27, 6.82, 8.10, 7.24, 8.65, 8.46, 8.17, 8.20, 7.25, 7.90, 7.72, 7.70, 8.09, 5.92, 8.03, 8.60, 7.54, 7.87, 8.29, 8.66, 7.93, 7.98, 8.07, 7.83, 8.18, 7.96, 7.96, 7.39, 7.93, 7.30, 7.56, 7.95, 8.35, 6.98, 6.91, 8.66, 7.84, 7.61, 7.66, 7.68, 8.66, 8.38, 6.42, 8.40, 7.03, 7.66, 8.00, 8.65, 8.39, 8.52, 8.48, 6.97, 7.62, 7.87, 7.80, 7.44, 7.72, 6.73, 7.97, 8.34, 7.20, 7.64, 8.31, 7.51, 8.18, 7.92, 8.29, 7.21, 6.58, 8.90, 6.96, 7.65, 9.17, 7.83, 8.71, 7.48, 6.26, 8.35, 6.64, 7.33, 8.03, 7.09, 7.64, 7.51, 7.05, 8.03, 8.11, 8.08, 7.26, 7.89, 7.36, 8.28, 8.51, 8.18, 6.44, 8.60, 7.70, 6.69, 7.92, 7.36, 7.68, 8.31, 8.67, 7.20, 7.54, 8.31, 7.27, 7.26, 8.41, 7.78, 7.92, 7.44, 7.07, 7.45, 7.45, 7.79, 7.77, 7.80, 8.88, 7.50, 7.79, 8.27, 8.75, 7.75, 7.68, 8.03, 8.84, 7.46, 7.95, 8.33, 7.70, 8.13, 8.26, 7.80, 7.65, 8.10, 7.89, 7.50, 7.46, 7.40, 7.78, 7.69, 7.62, 7.63, 7.61, 6.43, 8.65, 7.63, 9.16, 8.36, 8.42, 8.21, 7.90, 7.42, 8.12, 8.35, 7.50, 8.61, 7.27, 7.75, 7.50, 8.87, 8.20, 8.48, 7.46, 8.40, 8.00, 8.20, 7.51, 7.98, 8.24, 7.68, 7.83, 8.29, 7.52, 6.90, 8.39, 8.00, 7.63, 7.04, 8.59, 8.17, 7.69, 8.60, 8.32, 7.96, 8.62, 8.09, 8.63, 8.25, 7.71, 8.27, 8.06, 7.75, 8.18, 7.88, 8.05, 7.14, 8.18, 7.34, 8.23, 8.02, 8.25, 7.89, 7.90, 7.58, 7.78, 8.39, 7.98, 7.84, 8.39, 8.19, 8.11, 7.91, 7.44, 7.51, 7.48, 8.10, 6.59, 7.72, 8.79, 7.85, 8.51, 6.87, 8.50, 8.09, 7.42, 7.34, 7.63, 7.62, 7.13, 7.93, 8.36, 8.66, 7.78, 7.94, 8.37, 8.71, 7.42, 8.98, 8.11, 7.50, 7.81, 7.25, 8.07, 8.54, 8.10, 6.94, 7.28, 7.29, 7.42, 7.27, 7.89, 7.63, 8.04, 7.87, 8.72, 7.48, 7.48, 7.90, 8.67, 8.26, 8.09, 8.02, 7.15, 7.28, 7.35, 8.65, 7.96, 8.06, 7.58, 8.62, 8.43, 8.58, 7.93, 7.77, 7.82, 7.81, 8.39, 6.45, 7.82, 8.51, 8.22, 8.17, 7.95, 8.19, 7.99, 7.78, 7.98, 8.08, 7.39, 8.16, 7.88, 7.66, 7.10, 9.11, 8.01, 7.81, 8.92, 8.04, 8.39, 7.95, 7.05, 7.73, 7.64, 6.87, 7.44, 7.01, 7.40, 7.94, 8.08, 7.59, 8.05, 7.58, 8.51, 7.80, 8.12, 8.33, 7.54, 7.63, 7.22, 8.45, 7.06, 7.14, 8.38, 7.82, 8.43, 7.75, 7.64, 8.09, 8.30, 8.04, 8.60, 8.03, 7.86, 8.99, 8.01, 8.24, 8.24, 8.16, 8.18, 8.59, 8.04, 8.08, 7.07, 8.34, 7.92, 8.01, 8.61, 7.56, 8.44, 8.00, 7.80, 8.32, 7.83, 8.49, 8.36, 8.42, 7.96, 7.70, 7.34, 8.19, 8.27, 8.65, 6.62, 8.15, 8.03, 7.74, 8.01, 8.11, 8.07, 7.36, 7.59, 7.96, 7.77, 8.54, 8.10, 8.62, 8.48, 7.92, 7.48, 7.97, 8.03, 8.12, 8.48, 8.52, 8.10, 7.79, 8.55, 7.61, 8.25, 7.78, 8.40, 7.81, 8.37, 7.79, 7.94, 7.35, 7.19, 7.94, 8.55, 8.51, 8.44, 8.56, 7.90, 7.90, 7.33, 8.57, 7.30, 8.61, 8.23, 6.92, 7.47, 7.94, 8.15, 7.46, 8.24, 7.05, 8.53, 7.12, 7.41, 8.52, 7.53, 7.56, 8.11, 6.54, 5.97, 7.15, 7.57, 7.55, 7.77, 7.05, 7.72, 7.69, 7.29, 7.50, 7.41, 7.12, 8.40, 8.40, 7.55, 7.43, 7.52, 8.03, 8.10, 8.28, 7.27, 7.15, 7.80, 7.35, 7.62, 8.17, 7.77, 8.25, 7.78, 7.60, 7.24, 8.05, 7.43, 8.15, 7.62, 7.81, 8.17, 7.30, 8.06, 7.23, 7.27, 8.52, 7.99, 7.86, 7.49, 7.61, 7.63, 8.00, 8.04, 8.21, 8.03, 8.38, 8.73, 8.02, 6.29, 8.19, 8.12, 7.11, 8.02, 7.75, 8.05, 7.51, 8.07, 8.01, 7.97, 6.84, 8.65, 7.64, 7.64, 8.72, 8.15, 8.61, 8.05, 7.58, 7.93, 8.38, 7.95, 7.83, 7.85, 7.47, 8.41, 7.51, 8.67, 7.80, 7.85, 7.88, 7.63, 7.70, 8.21, 7.74, 8.77, 8.01, 7.74, 6.52, 7.94, 8.04, 7.33, 8.38, 7.25, 8.28, 7.69, 8.35, 8.19, 8.10, 8.24, 7.71, 8.18, 7.71, 7.72, 7.21, 8.70, 8.55, 8.23, 7.88, 8.81, 8.19, 8.89, 7.96, 7.84, 8.17, 7.92, 7.23, 8.16, 7.59, 6.72, 8.69, 8.13, 7.68, 7.80, 8.61, 7.87, 7.47, 6.41, 7.03, 8.08, 7.44, 7.99, 7.45, 8.15, 8.07, 8.30, 7.70, 8.13, 6.62, 8.18, 8.28, 7.35, 7.63, 8.56, 8.48, 8.96, 8.10, 7.07, 8.43, 7.89, 7.94, 8.00, 8.12, 8.05, 8.84, 8.23, 7.84, 7.60, 7.99, 6.93, 7.77, 7.70, 6.73, 7.28, 8.40, 8.56, 6.97, 8.19, 7.50, 8.63, 8.27, 7.33, 8.14, 8.11, 8.13, 8.22, 7.94, 8.59, 8.41, 7.64, 8.07, 8.45, 7.56, 8.03, 7.96, 8.24, 7.87, 6.92, 8.26, 7.88, 7.71, 7.07, 8.04, 7.79, 7.64, 7.84, 7.97, 8.24, 7.36, 8.73, 8.06, 7.86, 7.79, 8.65, 7.88, 7.53, 7.51, 8.12, 7.87, 8.19, 7.33, 7.95, 8.22, 7.70, 8.14, 7.52, 7.34, 8.68, 7.61, 8.32, 7.75, 8.36, 8.35, 7.87, 8.36, 8.01, 8.26, 7.60, 8.12, 8.23, 7.76, 5.91, 8.61, 7.84, 7.37, 7.91, 8.70, 7.69, 7.78, 8.28, 7.18, 7.75, 7.76, 8.73, 7.40, 7.87, 8.28, 7.59, 7.41, 8.80, 8.04, 7.70, 8.16, 7.56, 7.23, 6.67, 8.42, 8.14, 7.85, 8.07, 7.62, 7.80, 7.94, 7.42, 7.15, 7.92, 8.36, 7.85, 7.77, 8.21, 8.18, 8.42, 8.31, 8.46, 8.42, 7.45, 8.44, 8.18, 6.93, 7.77, 7.54, 8.03, 7.72, 7.01, 8.28, 7.52, 7.60, 8.58, 7.61, 8.67, 7.98, 7.56, 7.11, 7.93, 8.42, 7.96, 7.93, 7.78, 8.28, 8.41, 8.52, 7.71, 8.57, 7.39, 7.65, 8.36, 8.58, 8.17, 7.64, 8.11, 6.90, 7.69, 8.02, 9.00, 8.79, 8.08, 8.28, 7.82, 8.76, 8.20, 7.29, 7.14, 9.17, 8.42, 6.90, 6.89, 8.51, 8.58, 8.21, 7.78, 7.72, 8.40, 8.06, 7.96, 8.57, 8.73, 7.63, 7.61, 8.30, 9.35, 7.73, 7.95, 6.86, 8.64, 9.28, 7.45, 8.91, 8.13, 9.32, 8.30, 7.75, 8.11, 8.88, 8.47, 7.23, 8.61, 7.91, 7.14, 7.86, 9.21, 7.36, 8.45, 9.21, 8.18, 8.46, 7.75, 7.10, 8.66, 8.35, 8.70, 8.86, 8.65, 8.13, 7.59, 8.67, 7.24, 7.34, 7.63, 8.09, 7.41, 7.72, 7.92, 7.14, 8.79, 8.28, 7.55, 7.77, 7.34, 8.27, 7.03, 7.25, 7.91, 9.12, 8.82, 7.35, 8.11, 7.69, 7.56, 7.63, 8.21, 7.45, 7.72, 7.97, 8.57, 7.50, 8.34, 8.09, 7.76, 6.54, 8.83, 7.49, 8.21, 8.32, 8.18, 8.21, 8.00, 7.51, 7.54, 6.56, 8.53, 8.43, 7.95, 7.66, 7.68, 8.18, 7.90, 8.29, 6.97, 8.77, 7.64, 7.92, 8.53, 7.26, 8.20, 8.56, 8.48, 7.68, 7.64, 7.32, 7.81, 8.09, 7.80, 7.41, 7.36, 8.15, 7.77, 7.90, 8.17, 8.31, 8.66, 7.80, 7.96, 8.08, 7.82, 6.93, 8.90, 8.18, 7.22, 7.95, 7.34, 8.16, 8.58, 7.72, 8.81, 8.37, 7.39, 8.55, 7.89, 7.86, 7.30, 9.12, 8.01, 7.40, 7.60, 7.43, 7.95, 7.83, 7.99, 9.22, 8.82, 8.88, 7.90, 8.63, 7.91, 7.74, 8.07, 7.57, 8.08, 8.73, 7.91, 7.43, 7.53, 9.09, 8.53, 7.63, 7.46, 8.14, 7.68, 7.67, 8.49, 7.73, 8.42, 8.39, 7.50, 7.49, 8.34, 7.34, 8.24, 7.51, 9.30, 8.39, 8.76, 8.21, 7.64, 6.96, 8.22, 6.80, 7.78, 6.88, 6.44, 7.75, 8.95, 7.89, 8.06, 7.71, 7.64, 8.66, 7.66, 7.55, 8.53, 7.63, 8.35, 8.20, 7.97, 7.53, 8.28, 6.98, 7.75, 7.54, 7.93, 7.57, 8.37, 8.63, 7.86, 7.51, 8.34, 7.81, 7.51, 7.02, 7.88, 8.13, 8.60, 7.00, 7.54, 7.67, 7.67, 8.49, 7.61, 8.32, 7.57, 7.34, 6.56, 8.63, 7.38, 7.80, 7.75, 8.31, 7.74, 8.14, 8.19, 7.50, 7.77, 8.54, 7.69, 7.59, 8.13, 7.58, 8.23, 8.21, 7.61, 7.58, 8.67, 7.74, 7.91, 8.11, 7.29, 9.39, 7.47, 8.62, 7.68, 8.00, 6.64, 7.66, 8.22, 7.05, 7.43, 6.99, 8.66, 8.24, 8.32, 8.25, 7.97, 7.35, 7.41, 7.33, 8.07, 8.76, 7.47, 7.74, 7.39, 8.11, 8.23, 6.64, 8.07, 7.37, 7.80, 7.81, 7.98, 7.48, 7.93, 7.90, 7.29, 8.11, 8.15, 8.21, 7.84, 8.07, 8.35, 8.06, 7.48, 7.24, 7.46, 7.25, 8.38, 9.01, 8.29, 7.56, 7.43, 8.50, 8.19, 7.76, 8.84, 7.58, 8.50, 8.55, 7.11, 7.60, 7.72, 7.96, 8.06, 7.79, 8.50, 7.82, 7.61, 7.82, 7.09, 7.66, 8.86, 7.40, 7.75, 8.10, 6.88, 8.27, 8.41, 7.37, 7.34, 8.72, 7.81, 8.12, 8.19, 6.99, 8.00, 8.18, 8.78, 7.52, 7.58, 7.72, 8.11, 7.84, 8.15, 8.25, 7.32, 8.64, 8.20, 8.12, 7.90, 8.06, 7.80, 8.01, 7.69, 7.48, 8.04, 8.26, 8.34, 7.38, 7.61, 8.19, 8.15, 7.35, 7.28, 7.16, 7.70, 7.89, 8.56, 7.66, 8.29, 8.98, 8.01, 7.85, 8.73, 7.92, 7.68, 8.17, 8.50, 7.64, 7.89, 7.70, 7.76, 7.22, 7.94, 7.03, 8.02, 8.38, 7.65, 8.34, 7.52, 8.02, 7.25, 8.82, 7.48, 8.00, 7.36, 7.69, 8.20, 8.05, 6.97, 7.28, 7.46, 8.09, 6.13, 7.90, 7.83, 7.71, 8.45, 7.33, 7.83, 8.16, 7.90, 7.53, 8.85, 7.35, 8.27, 7.78, 7.26, 7.46, 7.64, 7.77, 8.81, 7.62, 7.60, 8.13, 8.06, 8.49, 7.42, 8.38, 8.04, 7.42, 7.85, 8.19, 7.74, 8.25, 7.57, 7.98, 8.50, 7.34, 7.68, 6.75, 7.45, 8.02, 7.51, 7.50, 8.76, 7.60, 7.50, 8.09, 7.58, 7.78, 8.31, 8.49, 8.27, 8.02, 7.66, 6.36, 7.37, 7.89, 8.29, 8.03, 6.99, 8.74, 7.52, 8.40, 7.45, 7.33, 8.77, 8.13, 8.21, 8.33, 7.88, 8.18, 7.47, 8.47, 7.54, 8.75, 7.58, 7.68, 7.96, 8.34, 7.54, 7.91, 7.97, 7.96, 8.64, 7.77, 8.00, 8.53, 7.64, 7.68, 6.57, 7.88, 7.88, 8.65, 7.34, 7.94, 8.70, 8.21, 7.62, 7.64, 8.84, 7.97, 7.56, 9.17, 8.13, 9.35, 7.66, 8.12, 6.75, 7.66, 8.41, 7.42, 7.94, 8.54, 8.54, 7.87, 8.07, 7.40, 8.12, 8.08, 7.63, 7.11, 7.97, 7.46, 6.74, 8.33, 7.66, 8.02, 7.95, 8.25, 7.08, 7.28, 7.72, 8.26, 7.97, 7.57, 7.97, 7.49, 8.16, 8.37, 8.95, 8.68, 7.76, 8.42, 8.02, 8.57, 7.60, 8.34, 7.82, 7.42, 7.52, 7.45, 8.52, 8.14, 7.23, 7.80, 8.56, 6.69, 6.98, 8.05, 7.82, 8.04, 8.15, 8.08, 8.08, 8.38, 8.61, 7.57, 8.21, 7.26, 8.66, 8.09, 7.92, 7.71, 7.68, 7.66, 8.36, 8.14, 7.71, 7.58, 8.21, 8.29, 7.88, 7.97, 7.34, 7.66, 8.29, 7.68, 7.80, 7.80, 8.77, 8.99, 7.15, 7.75, 7.69, 8.23, 7.70, 6.22, 8.19, 9.05, 8.01, 7.70, 7.90, 8.63, 7.80, 8.31, 7.73, 7.61, 7.92, 8.04, 7.53, 7.77, 8.21, 7.83, 7.39, 8.37, 7.39, 7.83, 7.47, 8.44, 6.35, 7.45, 7.33, 7.77, 8.95, 7.63, 7.66, 6.81, 8.15, 8.14, 8.33, 8.16, 6.91, 8.32, 7.70, 8.05, 7.36, 8.27, 8.12, 7.89, 8.28, 7.62, 7.52, 7.10, 7.61, 7.84, 7.72, 8.03, 7.91, 9.21, 7.37, 7.33, 8.32, 7.69, 7.72, 8.20, 7.61, 8.94, 7.97, 7.75, 8.36, 7.77, 8.08, 7.67, 8.55, 8.15, 6.99, 8.03, 7.15, 8.04, 7.58, 7.71, 7.43, 6.53, 7.44, 7.72, 8.91, 7.19, 7.36, 7.83, 7.62, 7.34, 7.95, 7.58, 8.20, 8.24, 8.46, 7.98, 7.80, 7.90, 7.71, 8.43, 7.63, 7.99, 8.57, 8.28, 7.51, 8.08, 7.49, 7.82, 7.39, 5.99, 8.01, 7.82, 7.51, 7.26, 7.65, 8.25, 7.88, 7.86, 8.36, 7.56, 7.89, 8.34, 7.79, 7.95, 8.66, 7.20, 7.43, 7.98, 8.28, 8.37, 8.17, 7.65, 7.41, 8.46, 7.75, 7.53, 8.15, 6.82, 8.27, 8.68, 6.47, 7.93, 7.55, 8.07, 8.53, 7.15, 7.81, 7.68, 8.18, 8.15, 8.63, 7.71, 7.17, 7.52, 8.06, 7.44, 8.14, 8.77, 7.97, 7.92, 7.90, 8.84, 7.80, 7.70, 7.69, 8.74, 7.68, 7.95, 7.98, 7.97, 7.76, 7.14, 7.73, 8.25, 8.22, 6.53, 7.91, 8.07, 7.38, 8.11, 8.80, 6.88, 9.03, 7.33, 8.23, 7.84, 8.63, 6.67, 8.31, 7.58, 7.80, 7.16, 8.22, 8.33, 7.98, 8.26, 7.66, 6.76, 7.05, 7.20, 8.37, 7.11, 7.65, 7.59, 7.81, 7.15, 7.83, 7.49, 6.83, 7.98, 7.29, 7.73, 7.57, 7.40, 6.48, 6.71, 8.26, 7.34, 7.34, 7.25, 7.22, 7.17, 7.97, 7.87, 7.26, 7.62, 7.60, 8.31, 6.78, 8.44, 7.30, 6.95, 7.05, 7.96, 7.18, 8.44, 6.60, 7.18, 8.43, 7.92, 7.53, 7.54, 7.52, 7.82, 8.21, 7.25, 7.69, 7.38, 7.10, 7.49, 8.29, 7.97, 7.23, 7.99, 6.74, 6.72, 8.33, 7.36, 8.33, 7.15, 7.88, 8.15, 7.96, 7.25, 7.07, 8.24, 7.96, 7.72, 6.89, 7.41, 7.16, 7.24, 6.71, 7.47, 7.86, 7.28, 6.73, 7.70, 7.12, 8.70, 7.14, 7.06, 8.00, 7.53, 8.37, 7.92, 7.27, 8.60, 7.36, 7.29, 8.48, 8.14, 7.11, 9.44, 7.57, 7.88, 7.43, 7.59, 8.86, 8.18, 6.71, 7.52, 6.73, 8.70, 8.76, 7.49, 7.20, 8.10, 7.94, 6.48, 8.26, 7.61, 6.78, 7.68, 8.45, 7.64, 8.29, 7.27, 6.86, 7.16, 7.51, 7.58, 7.82, 7.88, 7.54, 7.30, 7.57, 6.27, 7.94, 7.67, 8.33, 7.82, 8.07, 7.55, 7.57, 7.65, 7.77, 8.02, 6.90, 8.33, 7.83, 6.89, 7.83, 7.70, 7.67, 7.83, 6.18, 7.21, 8.10, 7.15, 7.58, 7.37, 6.95, 7.63, 8.56, 7.80, 7.77, 7.52, 9.06, 7.83, 7.62, 7.59, 8.06, 7.82, 6.84, 7.59, 7.11, 8.73, 7.79, 8.18, 7.05, 6.89, 8.05, 7.06, 6.94, 7.60, 6.78, 7.19, 7.68, 8.33, 7.53, 7.58, 7.40, 7.19, 8.41, 8.58, 7.41, 7.72, 7.61, 7.90, 6.57, 7.38, 7.26, 6.88, 8.22, 8.19, 6.92, 6.25, 7.91, 7.80, 8.39, 8.99, 7.84, 7.53, 7.35, 7.95, 8.57, 8.10, 7.68, 7.96, 7.81, 7.10, 7.32, 7.64, 6.06, 9.27, 7.81, 7.52, 7.99, 8.19, 7.53, 8.15, 7.77, 8.08, 8.10, 8.17, 7.87, 7.21, 8.42, 7.66, 8.24, 7.89, 6.42, 7.87, 8.64, 8.18, 7.84, 6.88, 8.31, 7.48, 8.30, 7.43, 8.61, 8.40, 7.01, 7.57, 8.34, 7.84, 7.74, 7.95, 8.42, 8.25, 6.80, 7.55, 7.96, 7.62, 7.84, 7.62, 8.38, 7.20, 8.32, 8.31, 7.00, 8.34, 8.06, 7.14, 7.82, 7.47, 7.83, 7.95, 8.32, 7.99, 7.50, 7.75, 6.80, 6.82, 6.68, 7.73, 7.75, 7.52, 7.59, 7.44, 7.77, 7.67, 8.55, 8.08, 8.10, 7.64, 7.29, 7.59, 7.18, 7.52, 7.77, 7.95, 6.68, 7.09, 7.74, 6.86, 8.08, 7.95, 8.31, 7.90, 8.33, 7.39, 8.21, 6.37, 7.47, 8.14, 7.30, 7.54, 7.68, 7.51, 8.16, 8.42, 8.06, 7.43, 7.96, 7.41, 7.51, 8.22, 7.92, 6.87, 8.23, 8.17, 7.78, 7.61, 7.50, 6.44, 8.62, 8.35, 6.88, 8.09, 8.28, 7.52, 8.21, 8.41, 7.52, 8.01, 7.31, 8.03, 7.82, 8.62, 7.42, 8.33, 7.55, 8.03, 7.37, 8.21, 7.88, 8.05, 7.59, 8.28, 6.92, 8.09, 8.37, 7.58, 8.24, 7.96, 8.51, 7.73, 8.32, 8.11, 7.61, 7.32, 7.64, 8.43, 6.92, 8.66, 8.30, 7.69, 7.33, 8.09, 7.56, 8.61, 7.33, 8.27, 8.38, 7.99, 7.38, 7.41, 7.70, 7.69, 7.64, 8.04, 6.79, 7.53, 7.97, 8.08, 7.58, 6.82, 6.42, 7.66, 8.57, 8.12, 6.59, 7.70, 9.03, 7.94, 7.44, 7.98, 7.46, 7.86, 6.37, 7.93, 7.88, 7.51, 5.83, 7.15, 7.05, 7.10, 7.79, 7.60, 7.64, 7.57, 7.25, 8.46, 7.47, 7.66, 6.96, 8.11, 7.41, 6.22, 8.25, 7.77, 7.99, 7.56, 7.65, 7.86, 7.38, 7.79, 7.65, 8.88, 7.75, 7.58, 7.06, 7.36, 7.57, 7.52, 7.70, 8.40, 7.47, 8.35, 7.02, 7.27, 7.15, 6.78, 8.22, 7.76, 7.18, 8.03, 7.53, 7.76, 7.97, 7.70, 8.01, 7.62, 7.96, 5.85, 7.96, 7.68, 7.98, 7.22, 7.42, 7.88, 8.14, 7.65, 8.17, 7.54, 7.61, 7.99, 7.86, 7.72, 7.86, 7.01, 8.04, 8.36, 7.86, 7.50, 6.39, 7.05, 7.19, 7.32, 7.42, 6.92, 7.70, 6.67, 7.15, 8.73, 7.63, 8.17, 8.54, 7.96, 7.60, 7.87, 7.46, 6.70, 8.04, 6.88, 7.40, 7.63, 7.20, 8.47, 7.97, 7.04, 7.97, 7.17, 7.40, 7.68, 8.32, 6.84, 7.94, 7.51, 7.76, 8.08, 7.79, 8.37, 8.33, 8.14, 7.64, 7.65, 7.25, 8.03, 7.58, 7.20, 7.55, 6.65, 7.19, 7.27, 7.74, 6.51, 6.15, 7.41, 7.14, 7.81, 6.74, 7.53, 6.98, 7.76, 7.76, 7.39, 7.93, 7.98, 7.21, 8.26, 7.30, 7.83, 7.21, 7.78, 8.78, 7.18, 7.07, 7.56, 8.23, 7.67, 8.11, 7.88, 7.94, 7.33, 8.03, 7.61, 7.67, 7.33, 7.02, 7.72, 7.09, 7.50, 8.66, 7.13, 8.32, 7.20, 7.26, 8.29, 7.51, 8.57, 8.10, 7.12, 6.55, 8.06, 7.29, 7.35, 6.37, 8.11, 7.82, 6.29, 7.58, 7.21, 6.76, 8.54, 8.17, 8.30, 6.66, 8.01, 8.13, 7.76, 8.38, 7.27, 8.09, 7.63, 7.92, 7.81, 8.44, 8.93, 8.14, 8.14, 7.06, 8.08, 8.22, 8.71, 7.10, 7.88, 7.67, 7.98, 8.72, 7.68, 8.93, 7.15, 8.31, 7.94, 8.10, 7.74, 8.50, 8.92, 8.48, 7.48, 8.13, 8.40, 7.78, 6.99, 7.73, 6.93, 8.14, 7.72, 7.97, 7.45, 7.56, 7.91, 7.32, 7.71, 8.26, 6.97, 7.50, 8.32, 7.18, 7.89, 7.93, 8.02, 8.30, 8.48, 7.66, 8.05, 7.78, 8.01, 6.74, 8.82, 7.97, 8.04, 7.10, 7.73, 7.30, 7.86, 7.77, 7.93, 8.29, 7.45, 7.20, 7.35, 7.91, 8.37, 8.50, 8.12, 7.76, 7.03, 8.12, 7.74, 7.98, 8.73, 8.06, 7.92, 7.40, 8.78, 8.10, 7.32, 7.82, 8.44, 7.42, 7.41, 7.98, 7.70, 7.40, 8.24, 7.60, 7.21, 7.80, 8.09, 7.57, 7.71, 6.84, 7.91, 7.99, 7.58, 7.33, 7.53, 7.07, 8.22, 7.73, 8.18, 7.29, 7.77, 7.56, 7.50, 7.22, 8.41, 8.10, 8.52, 8.34, 7.92, 7.60, 7.66, 7.95, 7.64, 7.82, 6.92, 7.78, 8.25, 7.87, 7.75, 7.71, 7.56, 8.37, 8.09, 7.38, 7.81, 8.47, 8.67, 6.81, 8.31, 8.58, 7.73, 8.58, 8.27, 8.13, 7.68, 7.70, 7.68, 7.90, 8.48, 7.92, 8.12, 8.27, 7.73, 7.78, 7.28, 9.02, 6.28, 6.97, 7.46, 8.49, 7.57, 7.96, 6.83, 7.37, 7.62, 8.42, 7.87, 7.77, 8.13, 8.29, 8.00, 7.96, 6.98, 6.65, 8.66, 7.99, 8.54, 7.10, 8.12, 7.37, 7.20, 8.52, 6.83, 9.03, 8.77, 7.34, 6.99, 8.55, 8.23, 7.35, 8.52, 7.61, 7.65, 7.58, 8.35, 7.96, 8.05, 7.38, 8.41, 7.95, 8.23, 7.15, 8.14, 8.50, 7.96, 8.42, 8.54, 8.17, 7.31, 7.55, 8.31, 8.64, 7.92, 8.01, 8.02, 8.00, 7.71, 8.17, 7.79, 6.92, 7.95, 8.15, 7.59, 7.94, 7.18, 8.57, 8.35, 7.89, 7.31, 8.30, 8.55, 7.31, 8.32, 6.96, 7.84, 8.65, 8.16, 8.16, 8.37, 8.17, 8.38, 7.97, 7.76, 8.56, 8.01, 7.95, 6.83, 8.47, 6.88, 8.55, 7.86, 7.56, 8.69, 7.88, 7.89, 7.47, 7.28, 8.58, 6.98, 7.59, 7.25, 8.07, 8.52, 9.64, 8.54, 8.39, 6.98, 7.37, 8.12, 8.19, 7.81, 7.64, 7.81, 7.36, 8.48, 8.11, 7.22, 7.58, 7.94, 7.70, 8.52, 7.11, 7.70, 7.13, 7.67, 7.52, 8.11, 8.11, 8.31, 7.63, 9.26, 7.56, 8.88, 8.81, 8.03, 8.35, 8.18, 6.90, 7.89, 8.00, 7.80, 8.52, 7.20, 7.76, 8.22, 7.36, 8.07, 7.23, 8.32, 7.37, 7.20, 7.39, 7.75, 7.99, 8.32, 8.14, 7.97, 7.94, 7.68, 7.60, 8.38, 8.17, 8.05, 7.99, 7.06, 8.38, 6.99, 8.49, 8.14, 7.11, 8.81, 7.62, 9.75, 8.22, 8.31, 7.45, 7.26, 7.93, 8.57, 7.02, 8.03, 7.23, 6.98, 8.32, 8.50, 7.51, 7.36, 7.58, 7.96, 8.59, 7.83, 7.86, 7.99, 7.62, 7.48, 7.50, 8.82, 8.07, 7.36, 7.08, 7.94, 8.26, 7.31, 7.19, 8.03, 6.75, 7.23, 7.25, 8.20, 7.12, 7.84, 6.49, 8.20, 7.49, 8.81, 8.09, 7.95, 6.68, 7.05, 8.41, 8.14, 7.80, 6.74, 9.17, 7.50, 6.80, 7.94, 7.79, 7.62, 8.38, 8.76, 8.32, 7.75, 7.35, 7.72, 7.60, 7.09, 7.39, 8.27, 7.93, 7.70, 7.82, 7.06, 8.25, 7.71, 7.26, 7.32, 7.93, 8.14, 5.71, 8.19, 8.53, 7.68, 7.91, 7.83, 7.47, 7.86, 7.54, 8.37, 7.55, 9.53, 8.09, 8.01, 7.69, 7.72, 6.67, 7.91, 7.97


stats: (hide)
number of times: 4423/4423
best time: 5.71
worst time: 11.27

current avg5: 7.77 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 6.95 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 7.87 (σ = 0.26)
best avg12: 7.12 (σ = 0.40)

current avg50: 7.78 (σ = 0.40)
best avg50: 7.50 (σ = 0.41)

current avg100: 7.77 (σ = 0.46)
best avg100: 7.55 (σ = 0.45)

current avg500: 7.82 (σ = 0.44)
best avg500: 7.67 (σ = 0.43)

current avg1000: 7.75 (σ = 0.44)
best avg1000: 7.74 (σ = 0.43)

session avg: 7.92 (σ = 0.44)
session mean: 7.92


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

day 20


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07



*PBs*
number of times: 6433/6440
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

*best mo3: 4.37 (σ = 0.55)*
*best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)*
best avg12: 5.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg25: 5.98 (σ = 1.16)
*best avg50: 6.48 (σ = 1.11)*
best avg100: 6.79 (σ = 1.43)
best avg500: 7.07 (σ = 1.29)
*best avg1000: 7.15 (σ = 1.37)*
best avg5000: 7.76 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 7.91 (σ = 1.60)
session mean: 8.04

Nice. Started off a little slow today, but got a bunch of really nice times in these past 50 or 100.


@5BLD: Spoiler please?


----------



## janelle (Aug 21, 2012)

Day 3 Stats 600/600



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 600/600
best time: 10.684
worst time: 21.896

current avg5: 15.577 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 13.701 (σ = 2.45)

current avg12: 16.262 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 14.558 (σ = 0.95)

current avg100: 16.048 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 15.566 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 15.937 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 15.928



Marathon Stats 1600/1600



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 1600/1600
best time: 10.386
worst time: 22.656

current avg5: 15.577 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 13.362 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 16.262 (σ = 1.04)
best avg12: 14.558 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 16.063 (σ = 1.08)
best avg50: 15.285 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 16.048 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 15.380 (σ = 1.25)

current avg500: 15.914 (σ = 1.45)
best avg500: 15.807 (σ = 1.34)*

current avg1000: 15.947 (σ = 1.43)
best avg1000: 15.860 (σ = 1.40)*

session avg: 16.006 (σ = 1.40)*
session mean: 16.006*

*improvements



Times


Spoiler



18.224, 15.144, 15.459, 19.220, 15.069, 13.956, 17.422, 17.834, 22.654, 20.646, 16.434, 17.352, 13.580, 15.474, 18.667, 17.166, 15.214, 16.277, 17.362, 14.780, 16.198, 14.920, 17.636, 14.877, 18.642, 18.322, 18.983, 15.704, 15.568, 17.325, 15.654, 15.203, 16.275, 17.670, 17.782, 16.439, 16.588, 17.906, 14.945, 16.000, 13.064, 17.111, 15.908, 17.248, 15.449, 19.529, 18.133, 16.077, 13.955, 15.227, 18.597, 21.318, 16.794, 16.463, 15.191, 17.104, 16.153, 16.957, 15.745, 14.148, 16.311, 15.218, 16.081, 17.485, 15.959, 16.312, 16.998, 14.839, 18.607, 18.845, 13.390, 16.872, 19.102, 16.780, 16.768, 18.831, 14.713[oll skip], 14.323, 15.812, 20.520, 15.303, 13.867, 15.319, 14.951, 19.499, 18.168, 19.590, 18.826, 16.197, 17.853, 15.042, 14.794, 15.716, 18.143, 16.542, 14.075, 16.998, 15.749, 13.835, 17.538, 16.209, 18.998, 17.748, 16.033, 11.808[nl], 14.729, 12.569, 15.028, 17.597, 13.519, 17.612, 15.160, 17.389, 18.482, 15.203, 17.946, 13.698, 16.824, 16.509, 15.104, 17.346, 17.700, 14.423, 16.983, 17.186, 15.390, 16.043, 17.091, 13.439, 13.282, 15.689, 15.459, 14.262, 16.468, 19.890, 15.009, 14.242, 15.992, 18.296, 15.710, 15.790, 15.959, 18.971, 13.489, 15.958, 16.194, 17.300, 18.021, 15.819, 18.249, 17.681, 16.746, 16.631, 14.717[pll skip], 16.426, 18.232, 16.430, 16.399, 14.344, 16.140, 15.565, 16.251, 10.659[nl], 15.030, 15.003, 15.744, 19.481, 14.515, 16.633, 15.088, 18.377, 16.726, 16.937, 17.730, 17.619, 16.669, 16.076, 14.830, 17.706, 13.604, 19.632, 15.512, 12.948, 15.485, 15.546, 17.589, 17.482, 16.496[pll skip], 17.499, 14.774, 13.531, 17.848, 16.817, 17.113, 14.020, 13.173, 14.264, 14.965, 17.759, 14.007, 18.713, 15.834, 18.097, 16.681, 15.925, 16.864, 18.094, 16.581, 17.517, 15.207, 18.385, 19.268, 16.877, 16.442, 15.489, 15.266[pll skip], 15.921, 18.438, 16.458, 17.172, 14.716, 13.097, 17.137, 16.756, 16.938, 17.902, 17.566, 15.006, 16.903, 13.931, 15.311, 20.044, 16.950, 19.413, 16.432, 12.874, 17.372, 16.981, 14.804, 16.441, 17.775, 14.364, 15.855, 14.567, 15.296, 16.745, 16.493, 15.780, 18.564, 17.876, 16.554, 16.459, 16.283, 18.167, 17.671, 17.183, 13.786, 17.613, 14.304, 19.849, 15.521, 18.123, 17.435, 13.063, 13.334, 12.083, 15.579, 18.144, 17.741, 14.102, 18.284, 15.944, 17.605, 15.631, 18.747, 15.642, 17.111, 17.059, 18.749, 16.615, 15.619, 17.529, 17.726, 17.960, 16.562, 15.708, 16.137, 17.846, 16.111, 15.445, 18.894, 18.308, 15.959, 17.869, 14.999, 16.272, 17.708, 19.202, 17.159, 15.203, 15.275, 18.370, 16.060, 18.351, 16.300, 14.007, 16.118, 16.313, 14.707, 15.359, 13.153, 14.067, 18.699, 19.261, 16.139, 15.538[oll skip], 16.171, 17.772, 18.097, 16.963, 14.185, 17.090, 15.134, 16.439, 16.976, 14.723, 11.761[nl], 17.212, 17.403, 15.716, 16.878, 17.690, 14.896, 16.538, 16.606, 14.296, 14.362[pll skip], 17.101, 16.525, 15.134, 15.896, 15.235, 18.529, 16.925, 14.492, 16.506, 15.408, 18.294, 16.604, 17.132, 15.895, 17.488, 17.691, 14.096, 14.564, 14.015, 17.323, 16.474, 15.089, 17.433, 16.061, 15.907, 17.570, 16.814, 15.469, 14.723, 13.979, 17.423, 20.312, 15.575, 14.178, 17.039, 15.963, 16.684, 14.801, 16.720, 17.001, 14.127, 14.665, 15.009, 15.245, 15.685, 15.540, 15.594, 15.578, 17.723, 14.288, 16.612, 14.497, 15.561, 17.149, 13.792, 16.886, 15.767, 16.069, 19.038, 13.619, 14.618[oll skip], 16.596, 15.216, 16.173, 15.027, 17.925, 17.037, 15.006, 16.959, 19.145, 18.144, 13.548, 14.602, 14.674, 14.762, 12.339[pll skip], 11.875[nl], 13.073, 15.154, 16.991, 15.003, 18.910, 16.555, 13.502, 16.523, 14.703, 16.316, 12.362, 17.894, 13.850, 15.814, 18.535, 15.517, 13.758, 17.556, 16.851, 16.006, 16.455, 14.137, 15.879, 16.985, 15.226, 15.299, 17.316, 16.588, 14.056[oll skip], 15.111, 15.741, 14.122, 17.059, 15.183, 15.600, 11.625[nl], 15.621, 14.486, 14.515, 15.856, 15.127, 13.851, 16.338, 14.862, 17.372, 14.856, 18.542, 16.224, 14.816, 11.883[nl], 17.696, 14.664, 14.020, 15.009, 18.440, 18.035, 15.910, 11.439[nl], 15.214, 14.441, 15.371, 19.062, 17.070, 16.209, 15.693, 15.441, 14.181, 16.266, 13.842, 15.240, 15.755, 13.769, 16.269, 13.627, 16.039, 16.408, 17.223, 11.041[pll skip], 15.136, 16.464, 16.093, 16.101, 14.770, 13.546, 15.206, 16.013, 14.334, 13.941, 15.923, 14.637, 14.163, 15.544, 15.081, 17.807, 15.818, 15.455, 14.139, 16.875, 16.083, 15.230, 14.484, 19.468, 13.108, 19.030, 14.575, 16.042, 13.869, 15.022, 14.441, 17.806, 16.763, 17.463, 15.713, 15.516, 22.656, 15.660, 18.186, 14.317, 17.219, 13.042[pll skip], 15.867, 17.455, 14.371, 15.526, 12.678, 16.342, 15.849, 16.826, 17.253, 14.421, 12.412[pll skip], 14.960, 14.799, 18.480, 17.662, 19.148, 14.899, 15.468, 16.619, 15.375, 13.958, 15.924, 16.701, 17.625, 16.683, 14.016, 15.040, 15.172, 15.938, 14.710, 14.449, 16.460, 17.285, 17.210, 16.899, 16.565, 15.476, 17.321, 17.951, 15.330, 15.183, 15.475, 14.264, 16.547, 19.210, 16.723, 18.151, 17.176, 14.714, 14.157, 12.565, 13.539, 11.821[nl], 15.227, 15.925, 17.812, 18.897, 16.725, 15.597[pll skip], 16.744, 13.400, 16.420, 13.072, 14.553, 14.437, 16.042, 16.554, 18.484, 14.706, 14.925, 17.261, 14.111, 15.818, 16.534, 14.339, 15.229, 15.865, 17.008, 18.165, 13.883, 18.941, 16.950, 13.106, 16.232, 16.272, 18.742, 17.045, 15.428, 17.190, 14.383, 14.987, 17.823, 16.047, 14.011, 14.922, 14.730, 16.809, 16.749, 17.686, 10.386[nl], 16.395, 12.627, 15.214, 15.444, 13.608, 19.496, 14.144, 15.949, 16.715, 20.330, 14.083, 15.899, 17.535, 15.647, 15.260, 14.542, 13.918, 17.262, 15.639, 15.571, 14.807, 15.865, 15.930, 12.688, 15.492, 17.806, 15.652, 14.846, 14.626, 16.761, 17.725, 18.047, 15.851, 15.257, 16.327, 14.946, 21.379, 15.897, 15.854, 15.303, 16.544, 13.646, 16.338, 16.041, 14.182, 13.910, 15.888, 14.793, 13.472, 14.335, 15.791, 16.682, 17.750, 14.756, 18.182, 16.341, 17.351, 17.209, 16.571, 16.698, 14.601, 17.582, 17.565, 15.053, 19.859, 15.576, 14.797, 17.179, 19.476, 18.223, 16.636, 15.045, 17.333, 12.207, 16.310, 15.411, 17.304, 16.667, 13.687, 13.926, 15.693, 15.125, 17.409, 15.735, 13.057[pll skip], 15.957, 15.350, 15.275, 17.794, 14.788, 16.249, 13.634, 17.279, 16.887, 13.592, 12.195[accidental xcross], 17.694, 14.714, 14.959, 18.082, 19.123, 17.110, 19.409, 16.613, 15.620, 14.370, 15.496, 16.399, 15.366, 17.874, 16.829, 15.296, 16.596, 17.392, 18.296, 16.274, 16.505, 15.469, 17.607, 14.879, 15.402, 14.172, 16.460, 15.797, 16.635, 17.001, 15.230, 17.846, 16.050, 17.594, 18.320, 18.368, 16.213, 16.122, 16.618, 13.814, 15.352, 14.840, 13.511, 16.796, 12.439, 18.008, 16.389, 14.721, 16.816, 13.511, 16.220, 17.259, 16.486, 15.047, 15.300, 19.120, 17.590, 20.483, 16.337, 17.728, 14.985, 14.833, 14.385, 16.262, 14.622, 18.026, 17.610, 13.126, 16.530, 16.295, 15.282, 17.189, 17.426, 14.265, 15.345, 13.033, 16.849, 15.188, 16.517, 17.180, 18.342, 13.150, 16.120, 17.389, 18.713, 16.849, 16.936, 15.053, 14.900, 16.705, 12.214, 16.480, 18.459, 14.826, 14.008, 14.741, 19.511, 17.181, 16.034, 19.084, 21.257, 19.261, 17.517, 16.771, 15.495, 14.375, 14.417, 17.815, 14.308, 17.376, 16.027, 16.635, 14.734, 14.262, 15.875, 14.267, 14.827, 19.407, 14.205, 14.836, 17.515, 19.372, 13.376, 14.865, 14.259, 15.173, 14.831, 15.669, 17.899, 14.688, 15.089, 17.477, 18.246, 13.693, 17.987, 15.877, 15.200, 16.294, 14.632, 13.584, 16.109, 14.259, 16.366, 16.139, 13.922, 14.981, 11.436[pll skip], 13.782, 14.285, 13.954, 16.849, 15.147, 13.832, 14.994, 17.597, 17.378, 16.654, 15.870, 13.531, 14.101, 13.555[pll skip], 15.803, 18.250, 17.154, 12.228[oll skip], 20.143, 17.609, 15.583, 15.892, 13.260, 14.739, 16.208, 13.564, 15.635, 16.859, 16.991, 19.902, 12.479, 14.162, 15.525, 16.484, 14.994, 18.496, 19.102, 12.780, 14.263, 14.241, 14.988, 14.019, 15.686, 14.637, 17.451, 14.740, 17.149, 15.461, 15.251, 14.056, 17.949, 17.512, 16.782, 16.028, 17.410, 15.899, 13.388, 16.332, 14.506, 15.154, 12.824, 18.725, 18.817, 16.133, 18.412, 16.732, 15.810, 19.895, 16.692, 13.868, 12.613, 16.723, 15.571, 18.474, 14.677, 13.821, 15.055, 17.436, 13.814, 14.153, 14.545, 18.394, 18.199, 17.667, 16.891, 17.120, 16.606, 15.037, 17.019, 15.159, 12.390, 16.608, 18.404, 14.677[xcross], 14.266, 15.908, 14.230[pll skip], 18.734, 16.480, 15.400, 19.305, 16.967, 16.782, 17.379, 19.491, 17.154, 16.508, 15.831, 14.275, 16.666, 17.741, 16.479, 14.476, 15.831, 16.102, 16.323, 13.723, 15.521, 14.546, 16.670, 17.909, 15.530, 16.251, 13.793
14.862, 18.132, 17.533, 15.018, 17.686, 14.511, 17.012, 19.663, 17.007, 16.323, 17.136, 15.029, 17.899, 20.390, 16.861, 17.619, 17.110, 20.216, 16.477, 17.731, 15.013, 14.609, 17.091, 17.923, 14.517, 15.395, 14.543, 18.293, 16.908, 18.420, 12.850, 15.639, 18.362, 13.900, 16.339, 14.906, 15.064, 14.730, 14.429, 15.491, 16.357, 20.213, 14.573, 11.960[nl], 15.051, 20.385, 14.027[xcross], 16.109, 16.326, 12.691, 16.787, 17.845, 13.463, 18.788, 18.914, 16.487, 14.241[pll skip], 16.185, 16.634, 11.763[nl], 18.007, 16.848, 19.115, 16.773, 12.392, 18.863, 16.599, 13.473, 17.437, 17.509, 15.469, 15.571, 14.590[oll skip], 14.577, 13.474, 18.096, 15.520, 17.116, 15.289, 11.821[pll skip], 11.025[pll skip], 14.133, 16.842, 16.684, 17.167, 18.124, 16.426, 13.260, 14.143[oll skip]], 15.115, 15.864, 15.638, 18.626, 15.584, 16.617, 15.998, 15.056, 14.476, 12.598, 14.940, 17.365, 14.134, 15.789, 18.133, 12.068[oll skip], 16.331, 15.977, 14.815, 13.966, 17.530, 13.349, 15.690, 16.272, 19.044, 14.484, 14.095[pll skip], 13.979, 15.874[xcross], 15.291, 14.271, 17.359, 16.216, 17.193, 14.454, 18.612, 16.797, 14.902, 16.036, 13.550, 13.807, 16.845, 18.103, 16.007, 18.818, 16.504, 14.323, 14.905, 18.613, 13.860, 15.785, 16.371, 13.831, 15.210, 14.890, 16.225, 17.616, 14.881, 13.064, 19.092, 14.023, 17.160, 15.313, 11.262, 17.640, 14.497, 17.211, 17.351, 13.928, 13.658, 17.342, 15.691, 19.894, 15.754, 19.145, 15.090, 15.571, 16.774, 21.896[pop], 16.122, 13.542, 16.965, 15.907, 18.394, 18.439, 15.656, 11.612[pll skip], 15.376, 15.991, 16.583, 14.373, 15.808, 18.103, 13.866, 14.981, 15.749, 15.624, 15.588, 17.396, 15.382, 17.383, 14.486, 13.792, 16.862, 15.104, 16.653, 16.500, 13.483, 14.954, 18.303, 17.692, 16.449, 16.159, 14.716, 15.122, 15.509, 14.515, 16.746, 18.579, 17.178, 16.381, 19.309[corner twist], 14.941, 16.868, 13.407, 14.973, 21.012, 16.893, 11.289[nl], 18.187, 16.437, 13.654, 17.370, 15.586, 15.012, 18.355, 17.106, 16.320, 13.946, 13.936, 13.700, 13.950, 13.893, 13.988, 15.000, 16.663, 16.108, 16.236, 14.053[pll skip], 16.305, 18.603, 17.598, 15.077, 12.391, 17.523, 17.796, 17.536, 14.781, 17.033, 15.392, 16.093, 16.619, 17.654, 13.742, 16.296, 17.044, 16.963, 11.758[nl], 16.393, 17.952, 14.795, 14.067, 16.944, 14.368, 13.507, 15.451, 16.481, 13.457, 15.837, 16.978, 16.068, 17.761, 13.469, 17.543, 14.844, 12.177, 16.218, 14.073, 15.200, 10.873[nl], 13.509[pll skip], 17.693, 16.041, 17.039, 18.705, 16.120, 12.528[pll skip], 16.219, 15.168, 15.603, 18.572, 18.806, 17.163, 16.047, 14.914, 17.712, 15.907, 12.283[pll skip], 17.351, 16.385, 13.194, 13.798, 14.340, 16.420, 16.256, 13.890, 12.956, 14.902, 17.646, 19.995, 14.327, 15.609, 16.222, 15.904, 15.274, 15.514[pll skip], 15.810, 14.070, 15.251, 15.850, 12.989, 12.877[f2l ], 16.006, 16.773, 15.160, 16.932, 14.933, 18.186, 13.184, 17.694, 17.267, 17.061, 16.665, 13.821, 18.853, 16.760, 18.982, 17.819, 13.643, 16.372, 16.788, 14.682, 16.807, 18.140, 16.709, 16.373, 17.924, 15.148, 15.875, 15.602, 16.371, 15.905, 15.591, 16.226, 15.894, 14.592, 18.835, 16.963, 16.158, 17.098, 15.857, 15.801, 16.516, 13.524, 14.002, 14.557, 14.594, 14.261, 15.773, 13.265, 14.761, 14.329, 18.499, 14.471, 16.968, 15.100, 17.562, 14.331, 15.281, 19.924, 12.484, 15.336, 13.827, 17.450, 12.789, 17.813, 13.064, 15.920, 17.255, 14.314, 15.936, 18.978, 15.651, 15.032, 15.066, 19.316, 16.086, 17.799, 14.628, 16.330, 16.728, 17.468, 15.796, 17.622, 16.147, 15.461, 15.397, 15.136, 17.253, 18.107, 17.142, 18.106, 20.078, 10.865[nl], 16.192, 17.832, 16.758, 16.311, 12.518, 13.470, 13.833, 16.342, 18.496, 16.716, 17.980, 14.987, 19.085, 14.058, 13.795, 13.798, 16.709, 12.546, 14.341, 15.239, 17.310, 13.460, 14.366, 14.854, 14.962, 16.556, 18.252, 14.094, 18.936, 17.407, 14.320, 16.026, 17.733, 16.040, 15.467, 17.588, 17.545, 14.134, 14.237[pll skip], 14.414, 18.674, 14.358, 18.519, 13.634, 16.318, 17.235, 16.938, 17.043, 15.463, 15.913, 18.241, 15.968, 11.165[nl], 16.805, 16.053, 13.886, 10.684[nl], 16.126, 18.973, 15.394, 13.544[lolcross], 16.686, 14.746, 16.772, 17.023, 16.278, 17.727, 15.728, 17.102, 20.270, 16.034, 15.583, 18.226, 18.542, 18.794, 17.703, 15.150, 16.056, 14.308, 14.628, 13.627, 12.010, 16.184, 20.066, 15.008, 14.439, 15.134, 13.962, 12.422, 16.055, 15.643, 19.490, 18.966, 17.450, 11.359[pll skip], 16.210, 12.903, 16.730, 19.230, 16.058, 14.253, 17.748, 15.838, 13.735, 15.323, 21.294, 16.872, 13.432, 14.938, 14.653, 15.168, 14.739, 15.214, 18.821, 17.141, 17.898, 16.385, 13.278, 17.045, 14.605, 14.126, 15.178, 15.161, 12.176[oll skip], 16.145, 16.672, 19.470, 15.543, 15.488, 17.144, 15.761, 18.899, 19.028, 18.957, 13.932, 17.769, 14.502, 16.798, 15.873, 17.444, 17.192, 14.143, 15.226, 15.643, 11.676[nl], 15.619, 17.729, 17.822, 15.749, 16.105, 18.958, 17.170, 15.572, 14.595, 14.220, 19.238, 15.587, 17.079, 16.498, 13.700, 13.206, 17.894, 17.483, 15.247, 16.081, 17.186, 14.779[pll skip], 15.521, 16.048, 15.777, 15.957, 14.171, 16.198, 15.963, 15.851, 16.305, 18.354, 16.664, 17.413, 16.117, 14.905, 19.562, 16.053, 16.128, 15.691, 14.988, 13.950[oll skip]



Not much improvement today other than overall average but that's ok. I've actually been doing a lot more solves than I expected. I'm like a whole day or two ahead of schedule  If I keep this up, I can actually finish on time this


----------



## moseythepirate (Aug 21, 2012)

Day 11


Spoiler



20.88, 14.81, 14.94, 19.36, 17.89, 17.47, 15.62, 16.07, 23.74, 18.87, 18.35, 26.66, 21.45, 19.41, 21.48, 19.75, 19.56, 17.34, 23.04, 20.40, 21.05, 21.66, 18.54, 14.02, 14.43, 16.08, 18.20, 21.19, 16.27, 19.50, 18.29, 19.96, 23.33, 20.87, 17.74, 17.99, 17.28, 18.69, 18.96, 21.11, 16.15, 21.15, 19.11, 18.69, 16.93, 20.69, 16.83, 19.63, 17.86, 17.59, 16.52, 20.16, 14.68, 16.19, 24.49, 19.71, 19.28, 22.09, 17.08, 18.45, 20.49, 13.46, 18.43, 20.66, 17.64, 14.37, 19.48, 21.12, 20.31, 12.45, 13.87, 16.88, 18.00, 15.85, 18.31, 18.54, 19.67, 21.12, 14.58, 18.40, 21.15, 17.83, 15.46, 17.03, 18.90, 18.49, 17.87, 16.24, 18.78, 19.28, 19.14, 19.39, 16.92, 16.79, 17.23, 21.57, 19.85, 20.08, 18.52, 19.23, 23.38, 22.97, 21.00, 21.08, 18.16, 19.65, 19.33, 20.46, 22.18, 22.27, 19.22, 15.43, 19.55, 19.40, 18.88, 21.18, 19.33, 16.65, 19.47, 19.18, 16.38, 21.03, 20.80, 20.71, 19.88, 19.40, 18.88, 21.18, 19.33, 16.65, 19.47, 19.18, 16.38, 21.03, 20.80, 20.71, 19.88, 17.58, 17.72, 19.88, 20.46, 14.80, 18.68, 20.13, 17.11, 17.28, 19.52, 18.30, 20.46, 18.77, 21.06, 16.38, 16.21, 22.94, 16.65, 15.13, 14.68, 19.13, 17.19, 18.86, 19.40, 18.93, 20.52, 19.36, 19.78, 17.81, 20.96, 17.91, 19.02, 17.40, 18.75, 20.21, 16.91, 16.02, 17.86, 20.18, 15.93, 19.03, 17.08, 16.18, 18.78, 19.53, 17.13, 18.08, 13.81, 16.96, 17.25, 15.77, 19.71, 19.25, 16.65, 18.63, 16.16, 17.71, 20.33, 19.16, 20.27, 19.91, 19.11, 17.91, 16.36, 20.30, 20.19, 15.84, 17.78, 16.58, 16.31, 14.40, 18.30, 19.05, 20.44, 17.77, 16.15, 18.46, 19.25, 16.31, 19.83, 17.66, 16.27, 16.19, 18.61, 18.05, 16.43, 19.59, 21.66, 17.83, 15.63, 19.36, 16.56, 18.05, 19.38, 20.28, 19.34, 14.77, 15.84, 19.27, 14.63, 21.19, 16.43, 21.02, 19.44, 17.80, 19.15, 16.86, 19.91, 16.63, 16.31, 17.58, 19.77, 18.78, 15.41, 19.27, 18.61, 15.95, 18.66, 19.00, 18.88, 16.41, 19.19, 22.53, 19.40, 18.47, 22.03, 15.50, 19.46, 20.33, 20.65, 14.75, 17.47, 21.46, 17.86, 15.88, 20.43, 16.96, 20.02, 16.50, 18.44, 16.61, 18.35, 20.02, 19.05, 19.08, 19.97, 19.75, 19.41, 16.84, 19.42, 20.11, 16.16, 16.55, 17.21, 16.50, 21.61, 17.52, 19.59, 20.59, 22.18, 21.28, 16.21, 19.21, 19.59, 17.02, 15.38, 19.91, 16.95, 15.71, 19.27, 19.30, 21.78, 17.96, 18.90, 21.52, 20.75, 16.44, 18.16, 18.44, 16.09, 18.46, 18.39, 17.88, 19.78, 18.21, 17.56, 19.00, 17.16, 17.43, 14.13, 21.34



number of times: 328/328
best time: 12.45
worst time: 26.66

current avg5: 17.86 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5: 15.53 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 18.00 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 17.22 (σ = 1.13)

current avg100: 18.45 (σ = 1.61)
best avg100: 18.04 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 18.55 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 18.55


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 22, 2012)

Day 21


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34



*PBs*
number of times: 6789/6797
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.37 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 5.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg25: 5.97 (σ = 0.84)
*best avg50: 6.11 (σ = 0.90)*
*best avg100: 6.41 (σ = 1.03)*
best avg500: 6.71 (σ = 1.11)
*best avg1000: 6.97 (σ = 1.28)*
best avg5000: 7.67 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 7.84 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 7.97

Crushed the big PBs, like ao100. I was on a roll today. Todays session avg was 6.64  0.45 lower than yesterdays


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 22, 2012)

I am out. I think it would be far more productive to try to beat the previous day's avg12 then do slow solves/untimed for the rest of the day.

Right now for today I will set the bar at 7.12 which is my current PB. Which I will either beat today or do some massive amount of solves.

I will still document times but I will be doing very few solves a day (assuming I beat the day before's avg quickly.


----------



## janelle (Aug 22, 2012)

Day 4 Stats 350/350


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 350/350
*best time: 9.986*
worst time: 20.922

current avg5: 15.407 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 14.005 (σ = 1.13)

current avg12: 15.968 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 14.711 (σ = 0.76)

current avg100: 15.899 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 15.832 (σ = 1.36)

session avg: 15.992 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 16.007



Marathon Stats 1951/1951


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 1951/1951
*best time: 9.986*
worst time: 22.656

current avg5: 15.407 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 13.362 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 15.968 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 14.558 (σ = 0.95)

current avg50: 15.747 (σ = 1.44)
best avg50: 15.285 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 15.899 (σ = 1.36)
best avg100: 15.380 (σ = 1.25)

current avg500: 16.005 (σ = 1.39)
best avg500: 15.807 (σ = 1.34)

current avg1000: 15.965 (σ = 1.42)
*best avg1000: 15.859 (σ = 1.40)*

*session avg: 16.003 (σ = 1.39)*
session mean: 16.006

Apparently I missed a comma between my times so yesterday's was a little messed up xD



Times


Spoiler



18.224, 15.144, 15.459, 19.220, 15.069, 13.956, 17.422, 17.834, 22.654, 20.646, 16.434, 17.352, 13.580, 15.474, 18.667, 17.166, 15.214, 16.277, 17.362, 14.780, 16.198, 14.920, 17.636, 14.877, 18.642, 18.322, 18.983, 15.704, 15.568, 17.325, 15.654, 15.203, 16.275, 17.670, 17.782, 16.439, 16.588, 17.906, 14.945, 16.000, 13.064, 17.111, 15.908, 17.248, 15.449, 19.529, 18.133, 16.077, 13.955, 15.227, 18.597, 21.318, 16.794, 16.463, 15.191, 17.104, 16.153, 16.957, 15.745, 14.148, 16.311, 15.218, 16.081, 17.485, 15.959, 16.312, 16.998, 14.839, 18.607, 18.845, 13.390, 16.872, 19.102, 16.780, 16.768, 18.831, 14.713[oll skip], 14.323, 15.812, 20.520, 15.303, 13.867, 15.319, 14.951, 19.499, 18.168, 19.590, 18.826, 16.197, 17.853, 15.042, 14.794, 15.716, 18.143, 16.542, 14.075, 16.998, 15.749, 13.835, 17.538, 16.209, 18.998, 17.748, 16.033, 11.808[nl], 14.729, 12.569, 15.028, 17.597, 13.519, 17.612, 15.160, 17.389, 18.482, 15.203, 17.946, 13.698, 16.824, 16.509, 15.104, 17.346, 17.700, 14.423, 16.983, 17.186, 15.390, 16.043, 17.091, 13.439, 13.282, 15.689, 15.459, 14.262, 16.468, 19.890, 15.009, 14.242, 15.992, 18.296, 15.710, 15.790, 15.959, 18.971, 13.489, 15.958, 16.194, 17.300, 18.021, 15.819, 18.249, 17.681, 16.746, 16.631, 14.717[pll skip], 16.426, 18.232, 16.430, 16.399, 14.344, 16.140, 15.565, 16.251, 10.659[nl], 15.030, 15.003, 15.744, 19.481, 14.515, 16.633, 15.088, 18.377, 16.726, 16.937, 17.730, 17.619, 16.669, 16.076, 14.830, 17.706, 13.604, 19.632, 15.512, 12.948, 15.485, 15.546, 17.589, 17.482, 16.496[pll skip], 17.499, 14.774, 13.531, 17.848, 16.817, 17.113, 14.020, 13.173, 14.264, 14.965, 17.759, 14.007, 18.713, 15.834, 18.097, 16.681, 15.925, 16.864, 18.094, 16.581, 17.517, 15.207, 18.385, 19.268, 16.877, 16.442, 15.489, 15.266[pll skip], 15.921, 18.438, 16.458, 17.172, 14.716, 13.097, 17.137, 16.756, 16.938, 17.902, 17.566, 15.006, 16.903, 13.931, 15.311, 20.044, 16.950, 19.413, 16.432, 12.874, 17.372, 16.981, 14.804, 16.441, 17.775, 14.364, 15.855, 14.567, 15.296, 16.745, 16.493, 15.780, 18.564, 17.876, 16.554, 16.459, 16.283, 18.167, 17.671, 17.183, 13.786, 17.613, 14.304, 19.849, 15.521, 18.123, 17.435, 13.063, 13.334, 12.083, 15.579, 18.144, 17.741, 14.102, 18.284, 15.944, 17.605, 15.631, 18.747, 15.642, 17.111, 17.059, 18.749, 16.615, 15.619, 17.529, 17.726, 17.960, 16.562, 15.708, 16.137, 17.846, 16.111, 15.445, 18.894, 18.308, 15.959, 17.869, 14.999, 16.272, 17.708, 19.202, 17.159, 15.203, 15.275, 18.370, 16.060, 18.351, 16.300, 14.007, 16.118, 16.313, 14.707, 15.359, 13.153, 14.067, 18.699, 19.261, 16.139, 15.538[oll skip], 16.171, 17.772, 18.097, 16.963, 14.185, 17.090, 15.134, 16.439, 16.976, 14.723, 11.761[nl], 17.212, 17.403, 15.716, 16.878, 17.690, 14.896, 16.538, 16.606, 14.296, 14.362[pll skip], 17.101, 16.525, 15.134, 15.896, 15.235, 18.529, 16.925, 14.492, 16.506, 15.408, 18.294, 16.604, 17.132, 15.895, 17.488, 17.691, 14.096, 14.564, 14.015, 17.323, 16.474, 15.089, 17.433, 16.061, 15.907, 17.570, 16.814, 15.469, 14.723, 13.979, 17.423, 20.312, 15.575, 14.178, 17.039, 15.963, 16.684, 14.801, 16.720, 17.001, 14.127, 14.665, 15.009, 15.245, 15.685, 15.540, 15.594, 15.578, 17.723, 14.288, 16.612, 14.497, 15.561, 17.149, 13.792, 16.886, 15.767, 16.069, 19.038, 13.619, 14.618[oll skip], 16.596, 15.216, 16.173, 15.027, 17.925, 17.037, 15.006, 16.959, 19.145, 18.144, 13.548, 14.602, 14.674, 14.762, 12.339[pll skip], 11.875[nl], 13.073, 15.154, 16.991, 15.003, 18.910, 16.555, 13.502, 16.523, 14.703, 16.316, 12.362, 17.894, 13.850, 15.814, 18.535, 15.517, 13.758, 17.556, 16.851, 16.006, 16.455, 14.137, 15.879, 16.985, 15.226, 15.299, 17.316, 16.588, 14.056[oll skip], 15.111, 15.741, 14.122, 17.059, 15.183, 15.600, 11.625[nl], 15.621, 14.486, 14.515, 15.856, 15.127, 13.851, 16.338, 14.862, 17.372, 14.856, 18.542, 16.224, 14.816, 11.883[nl], 17.696, 14.664, 14.020, 15.009, 18.440, 18.035, 15.910, 11.439[nl], 15.214, 14.441, 15.371, 19.062, 17.070, 16.209, 15.693, 15.441, 14.181, 16.266, 13.842, 15.240, 15.755, 13.769, 16.269, 13.627, 16.039, 16.408, 17.223, 11.041[pll skip], 15.136, 16.464, 16.093, 16.101, 14.770, 13.546, 15.206, 16.013, 14.334, 13.941, 15.923, 14.637, 14.163, 15.544, 15.081, 17.807, 15.818, 15.455, 14.139, 16.875, 16.083, 15.230, 14.484, 19.468, 13.108, 19.030, 14.575, 16.042, 13.869, 15.022, 14.441, 17.806, 16.763, 17.463, 15.713, 15.516, 22.656, 15.660, 18.186, 14.317, 17.219, 13.042[pll skip], 15.867, 17.455, 14.371, 15.526, 12.678, 16.342, 15.849, 16.826, 17.253, 14.421, 12.412[pll skip], 14.960, 14.799, 18.480, 17.662, 19.148, 14.899, 15.468, 16.619, 15.375, 13.958, 15.924, 16.701, 17.625, 16.683, 14.016, 15.040, 15.172, 15.938, 14.710, 14.449, 16.460, 17.285, 17.210, 16.899, 16.565, 15.476, 17.321, 17.951, 15.330, 15.183, 15.475, 14.264, 16.547, 19.210, 16.723, 18.151, 17.176, 14.714, 14.157, 12.565, 13.539, 11.821[nl], 15.227, 15.925, 17.812, 18.897, 16.725, 15.597[pll skip], 16.744, 13.400, 16.420, 13.072, 14.553, 14.437, 16.042, 16.554, 18.484, 14.706, 14.925, 17.261, 14.111, 15.818, 16.534, 14.339, 15.229, 15.865, 17.008, 18.165, 13.883, 18.941, 16.950, 13.106, 16.232, 16.272, 18.742, 17.045, 15.428, 17.190, 14.383, 14.987, 17.823, 16.047, 14.011, 14.922, 14.730, 16.809, 16.749, 17.686, 10.386[nl], 16.395, 12.627, 15.214, 15.444, 13.608, 19.496, 14.144, 15.949, 16.715, 20.330, 14.083, 15.899, 17.535, 15.647, 15.260, 14.542, 13.918, 17.262, 15.639, 15.571, 14.807, 15.865, 15.930, 12.688, 15.492, 17.806, 15.652, 14.846, 14.626, 16.761, 17.725, 18.047, 15.851, 15.257, 16.327, 14.946, 21.379, 15.897, 15.854, 15.303, 16.544, 13.646, 16.338, 16.041, 14.182, 13.910, 15.888, 14.793, 13.472, 14.335, 15.791, 16.682, 17.750, 14.756, 18.182, 16.341, 17.351, 17.209, 16.571, 16.698, 14.601, 17.582, 17.565, 15.053, 19.859, 15.576, 14.797, 17.179, 19.476, 18.223, 16.636, 15.045, 17.333, 12.207, 16.310, 15.411, 17.304, 16.667, 13.687, 13.926, 15.693, 15.125, 17.409, 15.735, 13.057[pll skip], 15.957, 15.350, 15.275, 17.794, 14.788, 16.249, 13.634, 17.279, 16.887, 13.592, 12.195[accidental xcross], 17.694, 14.714, 14.959, 18.082, 19.123, 17.110, 19.409, 16.613, 15.620, 14.370, 15.496, 16.399, 15.366, 17.874, 16.829, 15.296, 16.596, 17.392, 18.296, 16.274, 16.505, 15.469, 17.607, 14.879, 15.402, 14.172, 16.460, 15.797, 16.635, 17.001, 15.230, 17.846, 16.050, 17.594, 18.320, 18.368, 16.213, 16.122, 16.618, 13.814, 15.352, 14.840, 13.511, 16.796, 12.439, 18.008, 16.389, 14.721, 16.816, 13.511, 16.220, 17.259, 16.486, 15.047, 15.300, 19.120, 17.590, 20.483, 16.337, 17.728, 14.985, 14.833, 14.385, 16.262, 14.622, 18.026, 17.610, 13.126, 16.530, 16.295, 15.282, 17.189, 17.426, 14.265, 15.345, 13.033, 16.849, 15.188, 16.517, 17.180, 18.342, 13.150, 16.120, 17.389, 18.713, 16.849, 16.936, 15.053, 14.900, 16.705, 12.214, 16.480, 18.459, 14.826, 14.008, 14.741, 19.511, 17.181, 16.034, 19.084, 21.257, 19.261, 17.517, 16.771, 15.495, 14.375, 14.417, 17.815, 14.308, 17.376, 16.027, 16.635, 14.734, 14.262, 15.875, 14.267, 14.827, 19.407, 14.205, 14.836, 17.515, 19.372, 13.376, 14.865, 14.259, 15.173, 14.831, 15.669, 17.899, 14.688, 15.089, 17.477, 18.246, 13.693, 17.987, 15.877, 15.200, 16.294, 14.632, 13.584, 16.109, 14.259, 16.366, 16.139, 13.922, 14.981, 11.436[pll skip], 13.782, 14.285, 13.954, 16.849, 15.147, 13.832, 14.994, 17.597, 17.378, 16.654, 15.870, 13.531, 14.101, 13.555[pll skip], 15.803, 18.250, 17.154, 12.228[oll skip], 20.143, 17.609, 15.583, 15.892, 13.260, 14.739, 16.208, 13.564, 15.635, 16.859, 16.991, 19.902, 12.479, 14.162, 15.525, 16.484, 14.994, 18.496, 19.102, 12.780, 14.263, 14.241, 14.988, 14.019, 15.686, 14.637, 17.451, 14.740, 17.149, 15.461, 15.251, 14.056, 17.949, 17.512, 16.782, 16.028, 17.410, 15.899, 13.388, 16.332, 14.506, 15.154, 12.824, 18.725, 18.817, 16.133, 18.412, 16.732, 15.810, 19.895, 16.692, 13.868, 12.613, 16.723, 15.571, 18.474, 14.677, 13.821, 15.055, 17.436, 13.814, 14.153, 14.545, 18.394, 18.199, 17.667, 16.891, 17.120, 16.606, 15.037, 17.019, 15.159, 12.390, 16.608, 18.404, 14.677[xcross], 14.266, 15.908, 14.230[pll skip], 18.734, 16.480, 15.400, 19.305, 16.967, 16.782, 17.379, 19.491, 17.154, 16.508, 15.831, 14.275, 16.666, 17.741, 16.479, 14.476, 15.831, 16.102, 16.323, 13.723, 15.521, 14.546, 16.670, 17.909, 15.530, 16.251, 13.793, 
14.862, 18.132, 17.533, 15.018, 17.686, 14.511, 17.012, 19.663, 17.007, 16.323, 17.136, 15.029, 17.899, 20.390, 16.861, 17.619, 17.110, 20.216, 16.477, 17.731, 15.013, 14.609, 17.091, 17.923, 14.517, 15.395, 14.543, 18.293, 16.908, 18.420, 12.850, 15.639, 18.362, 13.900, 16.339, 14.906, 15.064, 14.730, 14.429, 15.491, 16.357, 20.213, 14.573, 11.960[nl], 15.051, 20.385, 14.027[xcross], 16.109, 16.326, 12.691, 16.787, 17.845, 13.463, 18.788, 18.914, 16.487, 14.241[pll skip], 16.185, 16.634, 11.763[nl], 18.007, 16.848, 19.115, 16.773, 12.392, 18.863, 16.599, 13.473, 17.437, 17.509, 15.469, 15.571, 14.590[oll skip], 14.577, 13.474, 18.096, 15.520, 17.116, 15.289, 11.821[pll skip], 11.025[pll skip], 14.133, 16.842, 16.684, 17.167, 18.124, 16.426, 13.260, 14.143[oll skip]], 15.115, 15.864, 15.638, 18.626, 15.584, 16.617, 15.998, 15.056, 14.476, 12.598, 14.940, 17.365, 14.134, 15.789, 18.133, 12.068[oll skip], 16.331, 15.977, 14.815, 13.966, 17.530, 13.349, 15.690, 16.272, 19.044, 14.484, 14.095[pll skip], 13.979, 15.874[xcross], 15.291, 14.271, 17.359, 16.216, 17.193, 14.454, 18.612, 16.797, 14.902, 16.036, 13.550, 13.807, 16.845, 18.103, 16.007, 18.818, 16.504, 14.323, 14.905, 18.613, 13.860, 15.785, 16.371, 13.831, 15.210, 14.890, 16.225, 17.616, 14.881, 13.064, 19.092, 14.023, 17.160, 15.313, 11.262, 17.640, 14.497, 17.211, 17.351, 13.928, 13.658, 17.342, 15.691, 19.894, 15.754, 19.145, 15.090, 15.571, 16.774, 21.896[pop], 16.122, 13.542, 16.965, 15.907, 18.394, 18.439, 15.656, 11.612[pll skip], 15.376, 15.991, 16.583, 14.373, 15.808, 18.103, 13.866, 14.981, 15.749, 15.624, 15.588, 17.396, 15.382, 17.383, 14.486, 13.792, 16.862, 15.104, 16.653, 16.500, 13.483, 14.954, 18.303, 17.692, 16.449, 16.159, 14.716, 15.122, 15.509, 14.515, 16.746, 18.579, 17.178, 16.381, 19.309[corner twist], 14.941, 16.868, 13.407, 14.973, 21.012, 16.893, 11.289[nl], 18.187, 16.437, 13.654, 17.370, 15.586, 15.012, 18.355, 17.106, 16.320, 13.946, 13.936, 13.700, 13.950, 13.893, 13.988, 15.000, 16.663, 16.108, 16.236, 14.053[pll skip], 16.305, 18.603, 17.598, 15.077, 12.391, 17.523, 17.796, 17.536, 14.781, 17.033, 15.392, 16.093, 16.619, 17.654, 13.742, 16.296, 17.044, 16.963, 11.758[nl], 16.393, 17.952, 14.795, 14.067, 16.944, 14.368, 13.507, 15.451, 16.481, 13.457, 15.837, 16.978, 16.068, 17.761, 13.469, 17.543, 14.844, 12.177, 16.218, 14.073, 15.200, 10.873[nl], 13.509[pll skip], 17.693, 16.041, 17.039, 18.705, 16.120, 12.528[pll skip], 16.219, 15.168, 15.603, 18.572, 18.806, 17.163, 16.047, 14.914, 17.712, 15.907, 12.283[pll skip], 17.351, 16.385, 13.194, 13.798, 14.340, 16.420, 16.256, 13.890, 12.956, 14.902, 17.646, 19.995, 14.327, 15.609, 16.222, 15.904, 15.274, 15.514[pll skip], 15.810, 14.070, 15.251, 15.850, 12.989, 12.877[f2l ], 16.006, 16.773, 15.160, 16.932, 14.933, 18.186, 13.184, 17.694, 17.267, 17.061, 16.665, 13.821, 18.853, 16.760, 18.982, 17.819, 13.643, 16.372, 16.788, 14.682, 16.807, 18.140, 16.709, 16.373, 17.924, 15.148, 15.875, 15.602, 16.371, 15.905, 15.591, 16.226, 15.894, 14.592, 18.835, 16.963, 16.158, 17.098, 15.857, 15.801, 16.516, 13.524, 14.002, 14.557, 14.594, 14.261, 15.773, 13.265, 14.761, 14.329, 18.499, 14.471, 16.968, 15.100, 17.562, 14.331, 15.281, 19.924, 12.484, 15.336, 13.827, 17.450, 12.789, 17.813, 13.064, 15.920, 17.255, 14.314, 15.936, 18.978, 15.651, 15.032, 15.066, 19.316, 16.086, 17.799, 14.628, 16.330, 16.728, 17.468, 15.796, 17.622, 16.147, 15.461, 15.397, 15.136, 17.253, 18.107, 17.142, 18.106, 20.078, 10.865[nl], 16.192, 17.832, 16.758, 16.311, 12.518, 13.470, 13.833, 16.342, 18.496, 16.716, 17.980, 14.987, 19.085, 14.058, 13.795, 13.798, 16.709, 12.546, 14.341, 15.239, 17.310, 13.460, 14.366, 14.854, 14.962, 16.556, 18.252, 14.094, 18.936, 17.407, 14.320, 16.026, 17.733, 16.040, 15.467, 17.588, 17.545, 14.134, 14.237[pll skip], 14.414, 18.674, 14.358, 18.519, 13.634, 16.318, 17.235, 16.938, 17.043, 15.463, 15.913, 18.241, 15.968, 11.165[nl], 16.805, 16.053, 13.886, 10.684[nl], 16.126, 18.973, 15.394, 13.544[lolcross], 16.686, 14.746, 16.772, 17.023, 16.278, 17.727, 15.728, 17.102, 20.270, 16.034, 15.583, 18.226, 18.542, 18.794, 17.703, 15.150, 16.056, 14.308, 14.628, 13.627, 12.010, 16.184, 20.066, 15.008, 14.439, 15.134, 13.962, 12.422, 16.055, 15.643, 19.490, 18.966, 17.450, 11.359[pll skip], 16.210, 12.903, 16.730, 19.230, 16.058, 14.253, 17.748, 15.838, 13.735, 15.323, 21.294, 16.872, 13.432, 14.938, 14.653, 15.168, 14.739, 15.214, 18.821, 17.141, 17.898, 16.385, 13.278, 17.045, 14.605, 14.126, 15.178, 15.161, 12.176[oll skip], 16.145, 16.672, 19.470, 15.543, 15.488, 17.144, 15.761, 18.899, 19.028, 18.957, 13.932, 17.769, 14.502, 16.798, 15.873, 17.444, 17.192, 14.143, 15.226, 15.643, 11.676[nl], 15.619, 17.729, 17.822, 15.749, 16.105, 18.958, 17.170, 15.572, 14.595, 14.220, 19.238, 15.587, 17.079, 16.498, 13.700, 13.206, 17.894, 17.483, 15.247, 16.081, 17.186, 14.779[pll skip], 15.521, 16.048, 15.777, 15.957, 14.171, 16.198, 15.963, 15.851, 16.305, 18.354, 16.664, 17.413, 16.117, 14.905, 19.562, 16.053, 16.128, 15.691, 14.988, 13.950[oll skip],
17.420, 16.037, 16.165, 17.805, 16.544, 14.062, 14.670, 16.882, 13.958, 16.721, 15.089, 18.532, 16.914, 16.330, 13.844, 15.743, 14.642, 17.946, 16.825, 17.936, 15.508, 16.557, 16.596, 15.028, 13.129, 17.844, 14.532, 13.623, 14.755, 16.725, 16.139, 17.739, 17.704, 13.820, 16.842, 16.463, 13.394[lolcross], 17.439, 19.357, 14.950, 19.129, 14.139, 14.158, 14.094, 14.763, 14.669[pll skip], 14.933, 16.452, 13.874, 14.376, 15.457, 16.808, 14.073, 16.394, 17.553, 17.132, 14.577[oll skip], 15.390, 19.030, 15.900, 17.822, 17.211, 19.162, 17.127, 15.716, 20.005, 18.391, 11.883[nl], 15.517, 15.075, 20.532, 15.510, 17.004, 14.836, 15.365, 14.854, 16.214, 16.598, 15.878, 17.418, 19.060, 14.250, 15.536, 15.934, 16.511, 14.468, 14.700[oll skip], 14.317, 13.134, 17.923, 13.478, 16.539, 17.381, 15.898, 13.785, 15.045, 12.804, 19.250, 14.982, 17.132, 13.518, 17.112, 14.887, 15.027, 14.464, 18.919, 16.589, 15.630, 17.427, 14.490, 17.273, 17.074, 14.896, 15.729, 18.090, 17.907, 20.922, 15.518, 17.546, 17.047, 16.789[oll skip], 15.440, 17.146, 15.433, 16.937, 14.804, 15.852, 15.579, 17.247, 16.129, 16.310, 18.025, 16.079, 15.743, 16.378, 14.944, 9.986[xcross + pll skip], 15.123, 18.843, 15.397, 18.018, 15.951, 13.984, 14.999, 13.454[oll sip], 14.857, 15.911[accidental xcross], 17.713, 16.794, 17.080, 17.357, 14.019, 17.597, 14.973, 16.045, 14.092, 15.460, 17.692, 13.013, 15.768, 15.375, 16.444, 15.090, 17.391, 15.380, 17.476, 16.361, 15.231, 19.025, 13.788, 12.995[pll skip], 12.908[accidental xcross], 17.440, 15.826, 16.625, 17.196, 14.008, 15.452, 18.192, 16.816, 15.571, 14.772, 18.235, 17.864, 15.912, 16.886, 13.192, 18.560, 16.833, 18.478, 15.797[oll skip], 14.282, 16.381, 15.077, 17.031, 14.185, 17.678, 16.110, 14.228, 17.402, 15.581, 12.556, 13.585, 18.810, 16.523, 15.975, 16.625, 16.998, 17.319, 13.931, 15.929, 15.158, 16.534, 14.742, 16.337, 16.526, 18.553, 15.426, 18.738, 15.662, 15.977, 13.696, 17.766, 20.747, 14.158[xcross], 13.273, 18.825, 14.779, 18.727, 16.799, 17.671, 16.835, 16.645, 15.257, 16.102, 14.998, 15.823, 13.548, 20.747, 14.979, 16.578, 15.775, 12.349, 17.823, 16.932, 16.112, 14.592, 16.842, 13.836, 15.575, 13.547, 15.636, 17.976, 15.339, 15.878, 14.235[oll skip], 16.065, 16.545, 16.398[pll skip], 16.083, 19.772, 17.755, 17.653, 16.673, 15.446, 15.969, 17.009, 14.856, 15.431, 13.929, 17.067, 15.467, 17.240, 16.205, 13.217, 16.563, 19.107, 14.846, 15.642, 18.226, 16.206, 14.965, 15.714, 16.282, 13.603, 18.585, 16.398, 16.917, 16.077, 18.801, 14.738[oll skip], 14.780, 15.315, 19.103, 14.141, 14.761, 14.283, 16.952, 16.494, 14.403, 12.789, 17.299, 15.481, 12.203, 13.920, 15.634, 18.970, 15.981, 18.379, 14.396, 14.400, 15.441, 17.994, 14.397[pll skip], 16.584, 18.619, 17.669, 15.989, 17.779, 17.738, 14.119, 13.742, 14.585, 15.397, 16.713, 15.300, 13.346, 17.723, 15.508, 15.976, 14.299[pll skip], 14.045, 13.863, 15.468, 15.347, 13.557, 18.366, 16.770, 15.314, 14.437, 17.806, 15.680, 16.464, 17.044, 16.715, 18.459, 16.203, 16.150, 13.869[pll skip], 13.007



Not much improvement again today other than single but oh well that's still something.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 23, 2012)

Day 22


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51



*PBs*
number of times: 7089/7097
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.37 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 5.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg25: 5.97 (σ = 0.84)
best avg50: 6.11 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: 6.41 (σ = 1.03)
best avg500: 6.62 (σ = 1.10)
*best avg1000: 6.82 (σ = 1.20)*
best avg5000: 7.61 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 7.79 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 7.93

Only did 300 today  Too much school work!
Also, today's average was 0.13 higher than yesterday's. That's the second day this marathon (not counting when I got the new pyra and had to break it in) with a unimprovement from the previous day...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 24, 2012)

Day 23


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01



*PBs*
number of times: 7251/7259
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.37 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 5.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg25: 5.97 (σ = 1.06)
best avg50: 6.11 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: 6.41 (σ = 1.03)
best avg500: 6.62 (σ = 1.10)
*best avg1000: 6.75 (σ = 1.18)*
best avg5000: 7.58 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 7.77 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 7.90


Ugh. Only 162 solves today. Started off so slow today. The last 60 or so I was getting around 6.5 though. That's the only thing that dropped todays average sub7. I don't think I'm going to be able to get all 10k, unless I can convince my parents to let me give up my social life for the next 7 days...


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 25, 2012)

Day 24


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77



*PBs*
number of times: 7651/7659
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.37 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 5.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg25: 5.93 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 6.11 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: 6.41 (σ = 1.03)
best avg500: 6.62 (σ = 1.10)
*best avg1000: 6.69 (σ = 1.20)*
best avg5000: 7.47 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 7.71 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 7.85

400 solves today and the daily average was 6.67. Slowly dropping again. My best daily average this marathon has been 6.64, and the past 2 days I've been above 6.70.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 26, 2012)

Nevermind, I'm still getting slower. Todays average was 6.96...  :fp

Day 25


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77, 13.36, 7.77, 7.68, 7.47, 8.35, 7.44, 7.71, 4.75, 5.72, 5.08, 6.36, 10.75, 4.64, 6.14, 6.53, 6.35, 6.82, 6.86, 5.24, 4.97, 3.75, 7.44, 6.70, 7.77, 4.92, 11.43, 8.43, 5.23, 6.58, 12.24, 6.25, 4.83, 8.29, 5.51, 6.41, 4.88, 5.18, 7.65, 6.93, 5.50, 6.78, 6.86, 7.73, 7.23, 8.60, 6.90, 10.86, 9.82, 6.40, 7.83, 8.40, 5.49, 5.89, 3.75, 4.79, 6.98, 6.48, 7.06, 7.83, 7.21, 5.47, 7.51, 10.15, 8.31, 7.09, 5.49, 7.05, 8.43, 8.76, 5.00, 6.58, 7.06, 6.43, 6.95, 4.91, 5.77, 10.18, 5.26, 4.62, 5.80, 7.96, 6.13, 7.81, 7.63, 6.19, 7.63, 6.13, 8.43, 8.11, 5.71, 6.31, 7.87, 7.54, 8.00, 10.91, 4.60, 8.57, 4.31, 6.20, 8.82, 6.21, 9.17, 8.40, 4.46, 3.81, 4.73, 5.21, 6.10, 8.88, 5.75, 6.14, 7.62, 6.43, 6.58, 10.75, 5.30, 8.47, 5.42, 5.81, 4.76, 7.20, 6.08, 5.92, 5.41, 5.98, 6.43, 7.89, 5.44, 8.29, 7.50, 6.25, 8.37, 6.63, 6.38, 7.40, 8.08, 5.16, 11.25, 5.92, 3.87, 5.96, 7.24, 11.14, 5.65, 6.78, 7.56, 7.90, 12.40, 4.94, 6.91, 5.72, 7.16, 6.75, 6.46, 5.68, 6.79, 9.72, 6.23, 10.18, 5.63, 6.57, 5.69, 7.20, 5.98, 11.77, 10.07, 8.63, 9.68, 7.72, 9.32, 6.07, 3.75, 7.11, 5.07, 5.75, 6.40, 5.48, 7.63, 7.13, 8.17, 7.10, 4.46, 6.33, 9.61, 9.38, 7.08, 6.25, 6.88, 9.11, 9.20, 5.45, 6.97, 6.76, 4.96, 7.18, 6.22, 5.88, 5.80, 8.03, 9.11, 8.66, 6.90, 7.62, 7.73, 8.53, 6.04, 5.55, 4.89, 5.14, 9.33, 4.35, 7.51, 4.59, 7.27, 9.00, 5.46, 7.99, 7.90, 6.03, 6.81, 7.08, 9.78, 15.08, 4.68, 7.95, 8.40, 7.33, 6.64, 6.22, 8.52, 7.45, 7.00, 5.96, 6.60, 6.14, 7.11, 7.27, 5.24, 8.11, 5.58, 4.77, 9.84, 6.70, 7.92, 6.80, 9.73, 5.65, 7.11, 5.35, 8.62, 6.47, 6.10, 5.39, 6.30, 7.62, 6.15, 6.35, 11.05, 6.53, 5.33, 6.42, 6.90, 14.00, 5.20, 11.73, 5.51, 5.02, 6.42, 7.65, 7.41, 5.02, 5.00, 5.50, 8.59, 5.99, 8.11, 5.58, 4.71, 11.39, 5.98, 16.69, 2.46, 5.27, 9.93, 6.16, 9.78, 5.86, 3.58, 8.90, 10.90, 4.92, 5.41, 4.74, 10.31, 6.70, 9.62, 5.24, 6.56, 5.66, 4.83, 5.39, 4.93, 3.68, 6.55, 6.89, 8.15, 6.02, 6.82, 6.42, 6.15, 7.92, 5.76, 6.19, 5.71, 7.10, 7.86, 6.17, 9.58, 6.65, 6.15, 4.79, 4.62, 7.60, 7.10, 7.59, 5.06, 6.08, 5.93, 12.83, 6.16, 8.57, 10.49, 8.47, 9.51, 7.18, 7.34, 5.21, 5.88, 6.40, 8.26, 6.16, 6.28, 9.04, 13.10, 4.46, 6.64, 9.00, 7.06, 4.62, 9.56, 9.80, 8.02, 6.47, 7.81, 5.25, 10.58, 6.44, 9.48, 6.97, 5.60, 4.93, 8.26, 5.96, 6.60, 7.64, 9.97, 8.65, 5.15, 5.69, 7.30, 12.35, 7.53, 7.58, 11.22, 5.43, 3.83, 10.03, 8.28, 6.31, 9.62, 9.65, 5.43, 4.79, 7.19, 6.91, 6.76, 7.42, 6.73, 7.37, 5.69, 7.95, 6.92, 5.12, 8.95, 7.02, 5.24, 7.34, 6.67, 7.51, 10.85



*PBs*
number of times: 8051/8059
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

*best mo3: 4.33 (σ = 0.47)*
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 5.36 (σ = 1.05)
best avg25: 5.93 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 6.11 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: 6.41 (σ = 1.03)
best avg500: 6.62 (σ = 1.10)
best avg1000: 6.69 (σ = 1.20)
best avg5000: 7.39 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 7.67 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 7.81

D: WHY AM I GETTING SLOWER?

EDIT: 1941 solves remaining. I have 5 days. 390 a day and I'll get it. At that point, might as well do 400 though, cause I'm only not busy on Tuesdays.


----------



## janelle (Aug 27, 2012)

Day 8 and the previous days 

Session 1113/1113


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 1113/1113
*best time: 9.423**
worst time: 22.477

current avg5: 14.959 (σ = 1.15)
*best avg5: 12.912 (σ = 0.68)**

current avg12: 15.559 (σ = 1.20)
*best avg12: 13.956 (σ = 1.27)**

current avg100: 15.568 (σ = 1.34)
*best avg100: 14.892 (σ = 1.14)**

current avg1000: 15.752 (σ = 1.40)
*best avg1000: 15.733 (σ = 1.41)**

*session avg: 15.776 (σ = 1.41)**
*session mean: 15.793**

New PB's all over the place 



Marathon 3064/3064


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 3064/3064
*best time: 9.423**
worst time: 22.656
*
best avg5: 12.912 (σ = 0.68)*

best avg12: 13.956 (σ = 1.27)*

best avg50: 14.618 (σ = 0.90)*

best avg100: 14.892 (σ = 1.14)*

best avg500: 15.433 (σ = 1.34)*

best avg1000: 15.733 (σ = 1.41)*

session avg: 15.921 (σ = 1.40)*
session mean: 15.928**

Improvement on everything :O



Times


Spoiler



18.224, 15.144, 15.459, 19.220, 15.069, 13.956, 17.422, 17.834, 22.654, 20.646, 16.434, 17.352, 13.580, 15.474, 18.667, 17.166, 15.214, 16.277, 17.362, 14.780, 16.198, 14.920, 17.636, 14.877, 18.642, 18.322, 18.983, 15.704, 15.568, 17.325, 15.654, 15.203, 16.275, 17.670, 17.782, 16.439, 16.588, 17.906, 14.945, 16.000, 13.064, 17.111, 15.908, 17.248, 15.449, 19.529, 18.133, 16.077, 13.955, 15.227, 18.597, 21.318, 16.794, 16.463, 15.191, 17.104, 16.153, 16.957, 15.745, 14.148, 16.311, 15.218, 16.081, 17.485, 15.959, 16.312, 16.998, 14.839, 18.607, 18.845, 13.390, 16.872, 19.102, 16.780, 16.768, 18.831, 14.713[oll skip], 14.323, 15.812, 20.520, 15.303, 13.867, 15.319, 14.951, 19.499, 18.168, 19.590, 18.826, 16.197, 17.853, 15.042, 14.794, 15.716, 18.143, 16.542, 14.075, 16.998, 15.749, 13.835, 17.538, 16.209, 18.998, 17.748, 16.033, 11.808[nl], 14.729, 12.569, 15.028, 17.597, 13.519, 17.612, 15.160, 17.389, 18.482, 15.203, 17.946, 13.698, 16.824, 16.509, 15.104, 17.346, 17.700, 14.423, 16.983, 17.186, 15.390, 16.043, 17.091, 13.439, 13.282, 15.689, 15.459, 14.262, 16.468, 19.890, 15.009, 14.242, 15.992, 18.296, 15.710, 15.790, 15.959, 18.971, 13.489, 15.958, 16.194, 17.300, 18.021, 15.819, 18.249, 17.681, 16.746, 16.631, 14.717[pll skip], 16.426, 18.232, 16.430, 16.399, 14.344, 16.140, 15.565, 16.251, 10.659[nl], 15.030, 15.003, 15.744, 19.481, 14.515, 16.633, 15.088, 18.377, 16.726, 16.937, 17.730, 17.619, 16.669, 16.076, 14.830, 17.706, 13.604, 19.632, 15.512, 12.948, 15.485, 15.546, 17.589, 17.482, 16.496[pll skip], 17.499, 14.774, 13.531, 17.848, 16.817, 17.113, 14.020, 13.173, 14.264, 14.965, 17.759, 14.007, 18.713, 15.834, 18.097, 16.681, 15.925, 16.864, 18.094, 16.581, 17.517, 15.207, 18.385, 19.268, 16.877, 16.442, 15.489, 15.266[pll skip], 15.921, 18.438, 16.458, 17.172, 14.716, 13.097, 17.137, 16.756, 16.938, 17.902, 17.566, 15.006, 16.903, 13.931, 15.311, 20.044, 16.950, 19.413, 16.432, 12.874, 17.372, 16.981, 14.804, 16.441, 17.775, 14.364, 15.855, 14.567, 15.296, 16.745, 16.493, 15.780, 18.564, 17.876, 16.554, 16.459, 16.283, 18.167, 17.671, 17.183, 13.786, 17.613, 14.304, 19.849, 15.521, 18.123, 17.435, 13.063, 13.334, 12.083, 15.579, 18.144, 17.741, 14.102, 18.284, 15.944, 17.605, 15.631, 18.747, 15.642, 17.111, 17.059, 18.749, 16.615, 15.619, 17.529, 17.726, 17.960, 16.562, 15.708, 16.137, 17.846, 16.111, 15.445, 18.894, 18.308, 15.959, 17.869, 14.999, 16.272, 17.708, 19.202, 17.159, 15.203, 15.275, 18.370, 16.060, 18.351, 16.300, 14.007, 16.118, 16.313, 14.707, 15.359, 13.153, 14.067, 18.699, 19.261, 16.139, 15.538[oll skip], 16.171, 17.772, 18.097, 16.963, 14.185, 17.090, 15.134, 16.439, 16.976, 14.723, 11.761[nl], 17.212, 17.403, 15.716, 16.878, 17.690, 14.896, 16.538, 16.606, 14.296, 14.362[pll skip], 17.101, 16.525, 15.134, 15.896, 15.235, 18.529, 16.925, 14.492, 16.506, 15.408, 18.294, 16.604, 17.132, 15.895, 17.488, 17.691, 14.096, 14.564, 14.015, 17.323, 16.474, 15.089, 17.433, 16.061, 15.907, 17.570, 16.814, 15.469, 14.723, 13.979, 17.423, 20.312, 15.575, 14.178, 17.039, 15.963, 16.684, 14.801, 16.720, 17.001, 14.127, 14.665, 15.009, 15.245, 15.685, 15.540, 15.594, 15.578, 17.723, 14.288, 16.612, 14.497, 15.561, 17.149, 13.792, 16.886, 15.767, 16.069, 19.038, 13.619, 14.618[oll skip], 16.596, 15.216, 16.173, 15.027, 17.925, 17.037, 15.006, 16.959, 19.145, 18.144, 13.548, 14.602, 14.674, 14.762, 12.339[pll skip], 11.875[nl], 13.073, 15.154, 16.991, 15.003, 18.910, 16.555, 13.502, 16.523, 14.703, 16.316, 12.362, 17.894, 13.850, 15.814, 18.535, 15.517, 13.758, 17.556, 16.851, 16.006, 16.455, 14.137, 15.879, 16.985, 15.226, 15.299, 17.316, 16.588, 14.056[oll skip], 15.111, 15.741, 14.122, 17.059, 15.183, 15.600, 11.625[nl], 15.621, 14.486, 14.515, 15.856, 15.127, 13.851, 16.338, 14.862, 17.372, 14.856, 18.542, 16.224, 14.816, 11.883[nl], 17.696, 14.664, 14.020, 15.009, 18.440, 18.035, 15.910, 11.439[nl], 15.214, 14.441, 15.371, 19.062, 17.070, 16.209, 15.693, 15.441, 14.181, 16.266, 13.842, 15.240, 15.755, 13.769, 16.269, 13.627, 16.039, 16.408, 17.223, 11.041[pll skip], 15.136, 16.464, 16.093, 16.101, 14.770, 13.546, 15.206, 16.013, 14.334, 13.941, 15.923, 14.637, 14.163, 15.544, 15.081, 17.807, 15.818, 15.455, 14.139, 16.875, 16.083, 15.230, 14.484, 19.468, 13.108, 19.030, 14.575, 16.042, 13.869, 15.022, 14.441, 17.806, 16.763, 17.463, 15.713, 15.516, 22.656, 15.660, 18.186, 14.317, 17.219, 13.042[pll skip], 15.867, 17.455, 14.371, 15.526, 12.678, 16.342, 15.849, 16.826, 17.253, 14.421, 12.412[pll skip], 14.960, 14.799, 18.480, 17.662, 19.148, 14.899, 15.468, 16.619, 15.375, 13.958, 15.924, 16.701, 17.625, 16.683, 14.016, 15.040, 15.172, 15.938, 14.710, 14.449, 16.460, 17.285, 17.210, 16.899, 16.565, 15.476, 17.321, 17.951, 15.330, 15.183, 15.475, 14.264, 16.547, 19.210, 16.723, 18.151, 17.176, 14.714, 14.157, 12.565, 13.539, 11.821[nl], 15.227, 15.925, 17.812, 18.897, 16.725, 15.597[pll skip], 16.744, 13.400, 16.420, 13.072, 14.553, 14.437, 16.042, 16.554, 18.484, 14.706, 14.925, 17.261, 14.111, 15.818, 16.534, 14.339, 15.229, 15.865, 17.008, 18.165, 13.883, 18.941, 16.950, 13.106, 16.232, 16.272, 18.742, 17.045, 15.428, 17.190, 14.383, 14.987, 17.823, 16.047, 14.011, 14.922, 14.730, 16.809, 16.749, 17.686, 10.386[nl], 16.395, 12.627, 15.214, 15.444, 13.608, 19.496, 14.144, 15.949, 16.715, 20.330, 14.083, 15.899, 17.535, 15.647, 15.260, 14.542, 13.918, 17.262, 15.639, 15.571, 14.807, 15.865, 15.930, 12.688, 15.492, 17.806, 15.652, 14.846, 14.626, 16.761, 17.725, 18.047, 15.851, 15.257, 16.327, 14.946, 21.379, 15.897, 15.854, 15.303, 16.544, 13.646, 16.338, 16.041, 14.182, 13.910, 15.888, 14.793, 13.472, 14.335, 15.791, 16.682, 17.750, 14.756, 18.182, 16.341, 17.351, 17.209, 16.571, 16.698, 14.601, 17.582, 17.565, 15.053, 19.859, 15.576, 14.797, 17.179, 19.476, 18.223, 16.636, 15.045, 17.333, 12.207, 16.310, 15.411, 17.304, 16.667, 13.687, 13.926, 15.693, 15.125, 17.409, 15.735, 13.057[pll skip], 15.957, 15.350, 15.275, 17.794, 14.788, 16.249, 13.634, 17.279, 16.887, 13.592, 12.195[accidental xcross], 17.694, 14.714, 14.959, 18.082, 19.123, 17.110, 19.409, 16.613, 15.620, 14.370, 15.496, 16.399, 15.366, 17.874, 16.829, 15.296, 16.596, 17.392, 18.296, 16.274, 16.505, 15.469, 17.607, 14.879, 15.402, 14.172, 16.460, 15.797, 16.635, 17.001, 15.230, 17.846, 16.050, 17.594, 18.320, 18.368, 16.213, 16.122, 16.618, 13.814, 15.352, 14.840, 13.511, 16.796, 12.439, 18.008, 16.389, 14.721, 16.816, 13.511, 16.220, 17.259, 16.486, 15.047, 15.300, 19.120, 17.590, 20.483, 16.337, 17.728, 14.985, 14.833, 14.385, 16.262, 14.622, 18.026, 17.610, 13.126, 16.530, 16.295, 15.282, 17.189, 17.426, 14.265, 15.345, 13.033, 16.849, 15.188, 16.517, 17.180, 18.342, 13.150, 16.120, 17.389, 18.713, 16.849, 16.936, 15.053, 14.900, 16.705, 12.214, 16.480, 18.459, 14.826, 14.008, 14.741, 19.511, 17.181, 16.034, 19.084, 21.257, 19.261, 17.517, 16.771, 15.495, 14.375, 14.417, 17.815, 14.308, 17.376, 16.027, 16.635, 14.734, 14.262, 15.875, 14.267, 14.827, 19.407, 14.205, 14.836, 17.515, 19.372, 13.376, 14.865, 14.259, 15.173, 14.831, 15.669, 17.899, 14.688, 15.089, 17.477, 18.246, 13.693, 17.987, 15.877, 15.200, 16.294, 14.632, 13.584, 16.109, 14.259, 16.366, 16.139, 13.922, 14.981, 11.436[pll skip], 13.782, 14.285, 13.954, 16.849, 15.147, 13.832, 14.994, 17.597, 17.378, 16.654, 15.870, 13.531, 14.101, 13.555[pll skip], 15.803, 18.250, 17.154, 12.228[oll skip], 20.143, 17.609, 15.583, 15.892, 13.260, 14.739, 16.208, 13.564, 15.635, 16.859, 16.991, 19.902, 12.479, 14.162, 15.525, 16.484, 14.994, 18.496, 19.102, 12.780, 14.263, 14.241, 14.988, 14.019, 15.686, 14.637, 17.451, 14.740, 17.149, 15.461, 15.251, 14.056, 17.949, 17.512, 16.782, 16.028, 17.410, 15.899, 13.388, 16.332, 14.506, 15.154, 12.824, 18.725, 18.817, 16.133, 18.412, 16.732, 15.810, 19.895, 16.692, 13.868, 12.613, 16.723, 15.571, 18.474, 14.677, 13.821, 15.055, 17.436, 13.814, 14.153, 14.545, 18.394, 18.199, 17.667, 16.891, 17.120, 16.606, 15.037, 17.019, 15.159, 12.390, 16.608, 18.404, 14.677[xcross], 14.266, 15.908, 14.230[pll skip], 18.734, 16.480, 15.400, 19.305, 16.967, 16.782, 17.379, 19.491, 17.154, 16.508, 15.831, 14.275, 16.666, 17.741, 16.479, 14.476, 15.831, 16.102, 16.323, 13.723, 15.521, 14.546, 16.670, 17.909, 15.530, 16.251, 13.793, 
14.862, 18.132, 17.533, 15.018, 17.686, 14.511, 17.012, 19.663, 17.007, 16.323, 17.136, 15.029, 17.899, 20.390, 16.861, 17.619, 17.110, 20.216, 16.477, 17.731, 15.013, 14.609, 17.091, 17.923, 14.517, 15.395, 14.543, 18.293, 16.908, 18.420, 12.850, 15.639, 18.362, 13.900, 16.339, 14.906, 15.064, 14.730, 14.429, 15.491, 16.357, 20.213, 14.573, 11.960[nl], 15.051, 20.385, 14.027[xcross], 16.109, 16.326, 12.691, 16.787, 17.845, 13.463, 18.788, 18.914, 16.487, 14.241[pll skip], 16.185, 16.634, 11.763[nl], 18.007, 16.848, 19.115, 16.773, 12.392, 18.863, 16.599, 13.473, 17.437, 17.509, 15.469, 15.571, 14.590[oll skip], 14.577, 13.474, 18.096, 15.520, 17.116, 15.289, 11.821[pll skip], 11.025[pll skip], 14.133, 16.842, 16.684, 17.167, 18.124, 16.426, 13.260, 14.143[oll skip]], 15.115, 15.864, 15.638, 18.626, 15.584, 16.617, 15.998, 15.056, 14.476, 12.598, 14.940, 17.365, 14.134, 15.789, 18.133, 12.068[oll skip], 16.331, 15.977, 14.815, 13.966, 17.530, 13.349, 15.690, 16.272, 19.044, 14.484, 14.095[pll skip], 13.979, 15.874[xcross], 15.291, 14.271, 17.359, 16.216, 17.193, 14.454, 18.612, 16.797, 14.902, 16.036, 13.550, 13.807, 16.845, 18.103, 16.007, 18.818, 16.504, 14.323, 14.905, 18.613, 13.860, 15.785, 16.371, 13.831, 15.210, 14.890, 16.225, 17.616, 14.881, 13.064, 19.092, 14.023, 17.160, 15.313, 11.262, 17.640, 14.497, 17.211, 17.351, 13.928, 13.658, 17.342, 15.691, 19.894, 15.754, 19.145, 15.090, 15.571, 16.774, 21.896[pop], 16.122, 13.542, 16.965, 15.907, 18.394, 18.439, 15.656, 11.612[pll skip], 15.376, 15.991, 16.583, 14.373, 15.808, 18.103, 13.866, 14.981, 15.749, 15.624, 15.588, 17.396, 15.382, 17.383, 14.486, 13.792, 16.862, 15.104, 16.653, 16.500, 13.483, 14.954, 18.303, 17.692, 16.449, 16.159, 14.716, 15.122, 15.509, 14.515, 16.746, 18.579, 17.178, 16.381, 19.309[corner twist], 14.941, 16.868, 13.407, 14.973, 21.012, 16.893, 11.289[nl], 18.187, 16.437, 13.654, 17.370, 15.586, 15.012, 18.355, 17.106, 16.320, 13.946, 13.936, 13.700, 13.950, 13.893, 13.988, 15.000, 16.663, 16.108, 16.236, 14.053[pll skip], 16.305, 18.603, 17.598, 15.077, 12.391, 17.523, 17.796, 17.536, 14.781, 17.033, 15.392, 16.093, 16.619, 17.654, 13.742, 16.296, 17.044, 16.963, 11.758[nl], 16.393, 17.952, 14.795, 14.067, 16.944, 14.368, 13.507, 15.451, 16.481, 13.457, 15.837, 16.978, 16.068, 17.761, 13.469, 17.543, 14.844, 12.177, 16.218, 14.073, 15.200, 10.873[nl], 13.509[pll skip], 17.693, 16.041, 17.039, 18.705, 16.120, 12.528[pll skip], 16.219, 15.168, 15.603, 18.572, 18.806, 17.163, 16.047, 14.914, 17.712, 15.907, 12.283[pll skip], 17.351, 16.385, 13.194, 13.798, 14.340, 16.420, 16.256, 13.890, 12.956, 14.902, 17.646, 19.995, 14.327, 15.609, 16.222, 15.904, 15.274, 15.514[pll skip], 15.810, 14.070, 15.251, 15.850, 12.989, 12.877[f2l ], 16.006, 16.773, 15.160, 16.932, 14.933, 18.186, 13.184, 17.694, 17.267, 17.061, 16.665, 13.821, 18.853, 16.760, 18.982, 17.819, 13.643, 16.372, 16.788, 14.682, 16.807, 18.140, 16.709, 16.373, 17.924, 15.148, 15.875, 15.602, 16.371, 15.905, 15.591, 16.226, 15.894, 14.592, 18.835, 16.963, 16.158, 17.098, 15.857, 15.801, 16.516, 13.524, 14.002, 14.557, 14.594, 14.261, 15.773, 13.265, 14.761, 14.329, 18.499, 14.471, 16.968, 15.100, 17.562, 14.331, 15.281, 19.924, 12.484, 15.336, 13.827, 17.450, 12.789, 17.813, 13.064, 15.920, 17.255, 14.314, 15.936, 18.978, 15.651, 15.032, 15.066, 19.316, 16.086, 17.799, 14.628, 16.330, 16.728, 17.468, 15.796, 17.622, 16.147, 15.461, 15.397, 15.136, 17.253, 18.107, 17.142, 18.106, 20.078, 10.865[nl], 16.192, 17.832, 16.758, 16.311, 12.518, 13.470, 13.833, 16.342, 18.496, 16.716, 17.980, 14.987, 19.085, 14.058, 13.795, 13.798, 16.709, 12.546, 14.341, 15.239, 17.310, 13.460, 14.366, 14.854, 14.962, 16.556, 18.252, 14.094, 18.936, 17.407, 14.320, 16.026, 17.733, 16.040, 15.467, 17.588, 17.545, 14.134, 14.237[pll skip], 14.414, 18.674, 14.358, 18.519, 13.634, 16.318, 17.235, 16.938, 17.043, 15.463, 15.913, 18.241, 15.968, 11.165[nl], 16.805, 16.053, 13.886, 10.684[nl], 16.126, 18.973, 15.394, 13.544[lolcross], 16.686, 14.746, 16.772, 17.023, 16.278, 17.727, 15.728, 17.102, 20.270, 16.034, 15.583, 18.226, 18.542, 18.794, 17.703, 15.150, 16.056, 14.308, 14.628, 13.627, 12.010, 16.184, 20.066, 15.008, 14.439, 15.134, 13.962, 12.422, 16.055, 15.643, 19.490, 18.966, 17.450, 11.359[pll skip], 16.210, 12.903, 16.730, 19.230, 16.058, 14.253, 17.748, 15.838, 13.735, 15.323, 21.294, 16.872, 13.432, 14.938, 14.653, 15.168, 14.739, 15.214, 18.821, 17.141, 17.898, 16.385, 13.278, 17.045, 14.605, 14.126, 15.178, 15.161, 12.176[oll skip], 16.145, 16.672, 19.470, 15.543, 15.488, 17.144, 15.761, 18.899, 19.028, 18.957, 13.932, 17.769, 14.502, 16.798, 15.873, 17.444, 17.192, 14.143, 15.226, 15.643, 11.676[nl], 15.619, 17.729, 17.822, 15.749, 16.105, 18.958, 17.170, 15.572, 14.595, 14.220, 19.238, 15.587, 17.079, 16.498, 13.700, 13.206, 17.894, 17.483, 15.247, 16.081, 17.186, 14.779[pll skip], 15.521, 16.048, 15.777, 15.957, 14.171, 16.198, 15.963, 15.851, 16.305, 18.354, 16.664, 17.413, 16.117, 14.905, 19.562, 16.053, 16.128, 15.691, 14.988, 13.950[oll skip],
17.420, 16.037, 16.165, 17.805, 16.544, 14.062, 14.670, 16.882, 13.958, 16.721, 15.089, 18.532, 16.914, 16.330, 13.844, 15.743, 14.642, 17.946, 16.825, 17.936, 15.508, 16.557, 16.596, 15.028, 13.129, 17.844, 14.532, 13.623, 14.755, 16.725, 16.139, 17.739, 17.704, 13.820, 16.842, 16.463, 13.394[lolcross], 17.439, 19.357, 14.950, 19.129, 14.139, 14.158, 14.094, 14.763, 14.669[pll skip], 14.933, 16.452, 13.874, 14.376, 15.457, 16.808, 14.073, 16.394, 17.553, 17.132, 14.577[oll skip], 15.390, 19.030, 15.900, 17.822, 17.211, 19.162, 17.127, 15.716, 20.005, 18.391, 11.883[nl], 15.517, 15.075, 20.532, 15.510, 17.004, 14.836, 15.365, 14.854, 16.214, 16.598, 15.878, 17.418, 19.060, 14.250, 15.536, 15.934, 16.511, 14.468, 14.700[oll skip], 14.317, 13.134, 17.923, 13.478, 16.539, 17.381, 15.898, 13.785, 15.045, 12.804, 19.250, 14.982, 17.132, 13.518, 17.112, 14.887, 15.027, 14.464, 18.919, 16.589, 15.630, 17.427, 14.490, 17.273, 17.074, 14.896, 15.729, 18.090, 17.907, 20.922, 15.518, 17.546, 17.047, 16.789[oll skip], 15.440, 17.146, 15.433, 16.937, 14.804, 15.852, 15.579, 17.247, 16.129, 16.310, 18.025, 16.079, 15.743, 16.378, 14.944, 9.986[xcross + pll skip], 15.123, 18.843, 15.397, 18.018, 15.951, 13.984, 14.999, 13.454[oll sip], 14.857, 15.911[accidental xcross], 17.713, 16.794, 17.080, 17.357, 14.019, 17.597, 14.973, 16.045, 14.092, 15.460, 17.692, 13.013, 15.768, 15.375, 16.444, 15.090, 17.391, 15.380, 17.476, 16.361, 15.231, 19.025, 13.788, 12.995[pll skip], 12.908[accidental xcross], 17.440, 15.826, 16.625, 17.196, 14.008, 15.452, 18.192, 16.816, 15.571, 14.772, 18.235, 17.864, 15.912, 16.886, 13.192, 18.560, 16.833, 18.478, 15.797[oll skip], 14.282, 16.381, 15.077, 17.031, 14.185, 17.678, 16.110, 14.228, 17.402, 15.581, 12.556, 13.585, 18.810, 16.523, 15.975, 16.625, 16.998, 17.319, 13.931, 15.929, 15.158, 16.534, 14.742, 16.337, 16.526, 18.553, 15.426, 18.738, 15.662, 15.977, 13.696, 17.766, 20.747, 14.158[xcross], 13.273, 18.825, 14.779, 18.727, 16.799, 17.671, 16.835, 16.645, 15.257, 16.102, 14.998, 15.823, 13.548, 20.747, 14.979, 16.578, 15.775, 12.349, 17.823, 16.932, 16.112, 14.592, 16.842, 13.836, 15.575, 13.547, 15.636, 17.976, 15.339, 15.878, 14.235[oll skip], 16.065, 16.545, 16.398[pll skip], 16.083, 19.772, 17.755, 17.653, 16.673, 15.446, 15.969, 17.009, 14.856, 15.431, 13.929, 17.067, 15.467, 17.240, 16.205, 13.217, 16.563, 19.107, 14.846, 15.642, 18.226, 16.206, 14.965, 15.714, 16.282, 13.603, 18.585, 16.398, 16.917, 16.077, 18.801, 14.738[oll skip], 14.780, 15.315, 19.103, 14.141, 14.761, 14.283, 16.952, 16.494, 14.403, 12.789, 17.299, 15.481, 12.203, 13.920, 15.634, 18.970, 15.981, 18.379, 14.396, 14.400, 15.441, 17.994, 14.397[pll skip], 16.584, 18.619, 17.669, 15.989, 17.779, 17.738, 14.119, 13.742, 14.585, 15.397, 16.713, 15.300, 13.346, 17.723, 15.508, 15.976, 14.299[pll skip], 14.045, 13.863, 15.468, 15.347, 13.557, 18.366, 16.770, 15.314, 14.437, 17.806, 15.680, 16.464, 17.044, 16.715, 18.459, 16.203, 16.150, 13.869[pll skip], 13.007,
16.994, 16.161, 20.454, 16.892, 17.450, 16.576, 20.687, 14.785, 18.551, 14.847, 15.164, 14.817, 18.066, 13.903, 13.764, 13.915, 15.108, 17.731, 17.245, 20.094, 18.154, 18.466, 18.299, 17.311, 16.442, 19.615, 17.978, 14.321, 18.034, 14.426, 13.862, 16.747, 14.630, 14.065, 18.295, 16.334, 15.420, 16.941, 19.214, 16.852, 15.475, 16.022, 14.044, 14.383, 17.350, 18.587, 14.896, 18.380, 15.395, 13.971, 16.186, 14.598, 17.082, 17.564, 15.123, 16.270, 16.714, 15.844, 14.025, 11.322[pll skip], 15.088, 16.459, 16.762, 14.896, 15.930, 15.199, 16.847, 18.299, 17.179, 15.158, 14.004, 14.381, 15.702, 11.663, 16.324, 13.882, 16.093, 15.759, 15.568, 17.832, 20.779, 14.632, 17.514, 14.751, 14.772, 20.869, 15.279, 18.587, 15.043, 10.355[oll skip], 17.306, 15.072, 15.631, 12.099[pll skip], 13.225[oll skip], 18.242, 14.328, 16.187, 18.373, 15.218[epll skip], 13.546[oll skip], 13.658, 15.550, 16.080, 15.403, 14.237, 14.872, 17.265, 18.455, 14.828, 14.016, 14.955, 13.048[pll skip], 15.251, 17.659, 15.860, 15.830, 14.417, 13.563, 15.796, 19.239, 16.237, 15.042, 15.230, 16.028, 13.434, 13.891, 15.475, 19.659, 17.617, 14.241, 15.785, 16.613, 17.119, 17.438, 19.223, 18.071, 14.993, 15.542, 14.148, 18.431, 16.226, 15.679, 13.685, 15.630, 18.230, 17.500, 14.490, 16.434, 13.547[pll skip], 15.385, 15.018[epll skip], 13.771, 14.564, 15.334, 12.830, 17.728, 16.523, 16.418, 16.459, 17.365, 18.220, 16.224, 19.826, 18.653, 13.625, 14.340, 16.398, 16.186, 15.407, 14.663, 16.881, 16.059, 15.872, 14.460, 12.717, 14.257, 15.744, 18.462, 16.513, 15.456, 12.833, 18.054, 19.182, 15.973, 13.323[pll skip], 15.529, 10.921[pll skip], 14.138, 19.803, 21.050, 14.905, 14.247, 16.598, 13.785, 14.734, 18.456, 19.050, 16.144, 15.759, 11.933[pll skip], 16.736, 18.989, 13.923, 19.233, 13.752, 16.564, 17.256, 15.892, 19.542, 17.580, 15.794, 16.486, 16.328, 14.670, 15.500, 13.778, 18.328, 16.424, 15.920, 17.695, 15.056, 17.627, 17.298, 16.551, 15.560, 17.110, 16.021, 17.807, 16.171, 16.707, 15.649, 16.486, 17.479, 13.324, 18.042, 17.645, 16.747, 14.541, 16.466, 15.262, 20.260, 15.540, 14.311, 17.300, 14.094, 15.241, 15.626, 14.314, 16.646, 19.909, 18.513, 15.331, 14.514, 15.562, 15.389, 14.435, 11.608[nl], 19.658, 17.403, 15.740, 18.061, 16.692, 20.723, 18.322, 15.727, 16.890, 16.053, 13.722[pll skip], 14.601, 16.569, 19.509, 16.819, 14.823, 14.478, 15.584, 16.210, 17.358, 18.989, 15.500, 15.663, 15.184, 15.488, 15.914, 16.513, 17.730, 15.535, 14.906, 18.120, 14.816, 17.841, 17.415, 14.651, 19.823, 17.366, 18.010, 12.590, 16.987, 13.374, 15.496, 10.386[nl], 17.960, 20.089, 17.382, 16.094, 15.307, 16.139, 13.202, 14.620, 16.794, 15.366, 16.203, 17.049, 15.532, 17.339, 14.762, 14.743, 17.643, 17.525, 12.375[pll skip], 14.599, 16.744, 17.296, 17.531, 12.831, 13.553, 16.176, 14.811, 15.036, 14.371, 14.624, 14.702, 14.335, 15.511, 16.305, 13.966, 17.045, 15.486, 14.730, 13.854, 12.707, 17.586, 14.442, 16.785, 16.482, 17.927, 17.536, 13.306, 15.399, 17.204, 18.665, 13.739, 14.431, 17.129, 18.583, 16.078, 16.194, 14.630, 15.837, 14.244, 17.232, 15.862, 15.783, 15.710, 14.706, 16.481, 17.553, 12.088, 15.930, 18.240, 14.552, 14.897, 15.388, 18.987, 17.944, 16.575, 14.329, 18.833, 16.969, 14.289, 17.802, 18.519, 14.556, 19.106, 15.207, 13.725, 19.016, 14.959, 12.774, 17.591, 14.189, 16.989, 14.325, 15.367, 14.914, 15.619, 15.963, 18.292, 16.959, 15.352, 17.357, 17.060, 13.296, 14.991, 16.583, 17.541, 14.331, 15.886, 15.207, 13.375, 17.875, 14.398, 16.952, 15.748, 12.068[pll skip], 14.526, 19.608, 20.057, 16.967, 20.274, 14.226, 12.116, 22.477, 17.502, 16.692, 17.350, 20.714, 15.355, 15.814, 17.100, 15.740, 21.113, 19.219, 16.996, 15.683, 15.840, 15.495, 13.043, 14.636, 16.819, 13.662, 17.060, 13.514, 14.097, 15.391, 17.159, 14.258, 16.534, 15.077, 11.246[pll skip], 14.672, 14.749, 15.591, 18.667, 11.930[nl], 16.560, 16.862, 17.044, 16.595, 17.336, 15.119, 16.337, 15.861, 18.687, 18.301, 18.727, 17.822, 17.456, 15.219, 14.821, 18.119, 15.754, 17.190, 18.289, 16.770, 14.417, 16.335, 14.083, 18.212, 14.926, 14.102, 16.821, 16.264, 17.006, 16.855, 15.847, 17.364, 14.730, 14.088, 17.499, 15.936, 15.802, 16.256, 14.609, 15.678, 18.876, 15.698, 16.386, 18.852, 15.376, 17.204, 17.815, 15.409, 14.414, 20.165, 17.418, 16.141, 16.994, 15.257, 12.402, 15.612, 13.555, 16.500, 18.750, 16.184, 14.652, 13.667, 15.986, 17.030, 18.606, 16.380, 16.525, 15.637, 15.841, 18.779, 15.780, 14.218, 18.919, 19.594, 13.469, 18.136, 14.974, 19.310, 15.044, 15.949, 16.367, 16.861, 16.795, 14.442, 15.286, 19.582, 14.428, 15.034, 17.231, 15.588, 13.539, 19.451, 13.877, 17.039, 13.382, 18.405, 17.700, 14.838, 16.052, 16.461, 17.902, 16.228, 16.255, 16.617, 14.635, 17.385, 14.795, 14.456, 18.652, 17.325, 17.600, 15.208, 15.383, 16.695, 12.876[xcross], 15.983, 16.525, 17.014, 16.633, 13.341, 17.429, 13.395, 17.434, 16.591, 14.992, 15.502, 16.177, 14.191, 14.742, 15.993[pll skip], 17.458, 16.010, 16.115, 16.166, 17.254, 15.492, 14.352, 13.394, 15.378, 13.221, 16.186, 13.602, 16.086, 16.561, 15.786, 15.272, 18.059, 14.854, 16.381, 17.509, 17.204, 15.714, 15.057, 18.958, 15.132, 17.711, 15.113, 16.704, 20.171, 15.932, 14.870, 19.340, 17.766, 13.461, 16.309, 12.689, 14.384, 15.669, 18.831, 17.397, 13.007, 15.864, 13.807, 16.631, 14.310, 17.857, 14.200, 15.357, 13.656, 16.030, 15.827, 12.421, 14.675, 17.439, 14.669, 12.948, 17.334, 18.198, 19.209, 18.482, 15.068, 15.886, 17.985, 16.127, 16.295, 17.068, 14.439, 16.410, 16.516, 14.505, 15.050, 13.699[xcross], 16.069, 15.375, 14.710, 13.745, 19.570, 17.539, 16.371, 17.451, 14.574, 16.007, 15.505, 13.171, 18.189, 16.786, 16.149, 15.465[accidental xcross], 16.259, 13.394, 13.558, 14.977, 15.394, 16.741, 13.965, 14.780, 17.097, 16.007, 19.943, 13.792, 15.808, 15.049, 16.991, 19.212, 16.383, 15.417, 13.584, 15.830, 16.834, 19.141, 15.138, 17.531, 12.295[pll skip], 13.713, 17.912, 15.455, 16.354, 14.642, 10.688[pll skip], 18.502, 14.785, 13.528, 17.846, 13.302, 15.833, 16.826, 14.123, 16.501, 16.756, 15.233, 14.857, 17.218, 15.861, 13.454, 16.631, 14.554, 16.380, 15.663, 17.846, 15.139, 14.628, 11.486, 15.315, 14.473, 21.274, 14.946, 11.643, 13.363, 16.734, 14.043, 15.651, 11.353, 14.211, 17.841, 13.290, 13.740, 12.818, 16.144, 14.990, 15.637, 18.288, 17.721, 15.644, 11.989[pll skip], 17.873, 21.079, 18.340, 14.762, 17.142, 17.185, 15.692, 16.125, 16.369, 16.762, 17.659, 14.583, 16.496, 12.619, 13.528, 16.148, 14.600, 15.286, 15.440, 17.461, 12.503, 15.403, 17.603, 11.656[pll skip], 15.979, 13.824, 16.508, 16.781, 11.728[nl], 12.564, 16.337, 16.398, 15.478, 16.897, 16.147, 14.428, 14.157, 15.031, 17.779, 16.718, 14.414, 17.251, 13.335[pll skip], 16.041, 13.292, 17.598, 15.285, 19.041, 14.680, 12.303, 17.568, 14.743, 15.652, 16.240, 13.263, 16.469, 13.937, 15.717, 13.229, 13.720, 17.822, 12.479, 14.944, 15.779, 17.158, 13.985, 14.574, 13.470, 15.456, 15.169, 13.348, 12.773, 16.510, 13.582, 14.577, 15.553, 12.561, 14.485, 15.786, 14.853, 15.585, 14.772, 16.394, 15.322, 15.179, 15.362, 17.428, 16.227, 16.111, 17.060, 14.344, 17.240, 13.972, 15.614, 19.743, 17.513, 14.783, 14.588, 12.564, 17.765, 15.543, 14.555, 15.756, 14.635, 16.742, 13.685, 13.567, 13.967, 11.844[nl], 12.877, 15.897, 16.090, 15.112, 18.313, 15.023, 15.617, 12.772, 14.841, 13.948, 15.260, 15.582, 13.551, 14.625, 13.781, 13.923, 13.948, 13.790, 15.143, 15.039, 13.370, 15.067, 13.796, 14.258, 14.163, 15.211, 16.810, 13.066, 14.587, 14.032, 15.630, 15.723, 15.242, 15.379, 14.275, 14.062, 17.585, 15.450, 15.788, 13.811, 14.637, 15.551, 16.189, 10.376[nl], 13.110, 15.525, 16.659, 15.975, 16.573, 14.719, 15.990[oll skip], 14.710, 15.146, 13.956, 14.610, 16.926, 17.699, 14.395, 15.036, 13.386, 14.829, 14.054, 13.867, 15.028, 14.167, 16.929, 13.398, 17.697, 15.820, 15.118, 15.228, 14.503, 15.066, 16.317, 15.284, 16.699, 15.190, 16.000, 13.872, 13.986, 15.030, 14.380, 14.963, 16.462, 15.504, 17.547, 18.465, 13.998, 17.925, 16.673, 15.962, 15.299, 13.611, 16.778, 15.243, 17.406, 15.635, 17.371, 12.768, 18.194, 14.557, 17.398, 18.065, 13.483, 15.090, 14.834, 15.352, 15.969, 14.426, 14.139, 13.388, 17.546, 16.180, 15.291, 15.034, 16.231, 15.747, 13.493, 13.800, 17.374, 16.800, 14.784, 13.284, 11.660[nl], 17.967, 15.772, 16.725, 14.631, 15.394, 16.271, 17.144, 16.783, 15.018, 15.014, 16.707, 15.742, 16.141, 17.050, 16.753, 14.827, 14.396, 15.573, 18.540, 15.102, 17.403, 16.260, 16.685, 14.161[pll skip], 13.815, 14.294, 15.575, 17.274, 13.629, 12.837, 12.269, 16.414, 12.238, 15.325, 15.200, 15.699, 14.850, 14.292, 12.604[pll skip], 12.859, 16.815, 13.172, 19.748, 11.557[nl], 14.429, 16.475, 14.622, 16.815, 14.205, 18.963, 16.085, 13.200, 14.048, 18.162, 20.359, 16.665, 14.739, 15.876, 9.423[pll skip], 17.467, 14.839, 16.516, 16.192, 14.611, 17.461, 14.597, 18.222, 13.213, 15.888, 16.816, 13.082, 13.260, 17.349, 16.001, 16.639, 16.413, 14.333, 17.125, 16.897, 14.474[pll skip], 14.181, 13.685, 15.568, 15.101, 18.613, 14.040, 15.057, 18.293, 16.198, 16.012, 15.536, 13.209, 15.588, 14.697, 14.596, 16.507, 14.226, 14.527, 16.485, 18.398, 15.610, 15.017, 15.616, 15.189, 15.013, 16.684, 16.679, 15.748, 15.416, 15.187, 16.903, 15.945, 14.003, 16.972, 16.875, 15.129, 19.518, 16.422, 15.276, 15.887, 16.408, 16.670, 19.264, 17.239, 14.852, 11.215[nl], 13.729, 16.013, 16.015, 15.135, 13.638



I broke basically every PB today. Today was definitely a good cubing. I finally reach my goal of sub15 ao100


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 27, 2012)

janelle said:


> I broke basically every PB today. Today was definitely a good cubing. I finally reach my goal of sub15 ao100



Nice!

Day 26


Spoiler: Pyraminx



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77, 13.36, 7.77, 7.68, 7.47, 8.35, 7.44, 7.71, 4.75, 5.72, 5.08, 6.36, 10.75, 4.64, 6.14, 6.53, 6.35, 6.82, 6.86, 5.24, 4.97, 3.75, 7.44, 6.70, 7.77, 4.92, 11.43, 8.43, 5.23, 6.58, 12.24, 6.25, 4.83, 8.29, 5.51, 6.41, 4.88, 5.18, 7.65, 6.93, 5.50, 6.78, 6.86, 7.73, 7.23, 8.60, 6.90, 10.86, 9.82, 6.40, 7.83, 8.40, 5.49, 5.89, 3.75, 4.79, 6.98, 6.48, 7.06, 7.83, 7.21, 5.47, 7.51, 10.15, 8.31, 7.09, 5.49, 7.05, 8.43, 8.76, 5.00, 6.58, 7.06, 6.43, 6.95, 4.91, 5.77, 10.18, 5.26, 4.62, 5.80, 7.96, 6.13, 7.81, 7.63, 6.19, 7.63, 6.13, 8.43, 8.11, 5.71, 6.31, 7.87, 7.54, 8.00, 10.91, 4.60, 8.57, 4.31, 6.20, 8.82, 6.21, 9.17, 8.40, 4.46, 3.81, 4.73, 5.21, 6.10, 8.88, 5.75, 6.14, 7.62, 6.43, 6.58, 10.75, 5.30, 8.47, 5.42, 5.81, 4.76, 7.20, 6.08, 5.92, 5.41, 5.98, 6.43, 7.89, 5.44, 8.29, 7.50, 6.25, 8.37, 6.63, 6.38, 7.40, 8.08, 5.16, 11.25, 5.92, 3.87, 5.96, 7.24, 11.14, 5.65, 6.78, 7.56, 7.90, 12.40, 4.94, 6.91, 5.72, 7.16, 6.75, 6.46, 5.68, 6.79, 9.72, 6.23, 10.18, 5.63, 6.57, 5.69, 7.20, 5.98, 11.77, 10.07, 8.63, 9.68, 7.72, 9.32, 6.07, 3.75, 7.11, 5.07, 5.75, 6.40, 5.48, 7.63, 7.13, 8.17, 7.10, 4.46, 6.33, 9.61, 9.38, 7.08, 6.25, 6.88, 9.11, 9.20, 5.45, 6.97, 6.76, 4.96, 7.18, 6.22, 5.88, 5.80, 8.03, 9.11, 8.66, 6.90, 7.62, 7.73, 8.53, 6.04, 5.55, 4.89, 5.14, 9.33, 4.35, 7.51, 4.59, 7.27, 9.00, 5.46, 7.99, 7.90, 6.03, 6.81, 7.08, 9.78, 15.08, 4.68, 7.95, 8.40, 7.33, 6.64, 6.22, 8.52, 7.45, 7.00, 5.96, 6.60, 6.14, 7.11, 7.27, 5.24, 8.11, 5.58, 4.77, 9.84, 6.70, 7.92, 6.80, 9.73, 5.65, 7.11, 5.35, 8.62, 6.47, 6.10, 5.39, 6.30, 7.62, 6.15, 6.35, 11.05, 6.53, 5.33, 6.42, 6.90, 14.00, 5.20, 11.73, 5.51, 5.02, 6.42, 7.65, 7.41, 5.02, 5.00, 5.50, 8.59, 5.99, 8.11, 5.58, 4.71, 11.39, 5.98, 16.69, 2.46, 5.27, 9.93, 6.16, 9.78, 5.86, 3.58, 8.90, 10.90, 4.92, 5.41, 4.74, 10.31, 6.70, 9.62, 5.24, 6.56, 5.66, 4.83, 5.39, 4.93, 3.68, 6.55, 6.89, 8.15, 6.02, 6.82, 6.42, 6.15, 7.92, 5.76, 6.19, 5.71, 7.10, 7.86, 6.17, 9.58, 6.65, 6.15, 4.79, 4.62, 7.60, 7.10, 7.59, 5.06, 6.08, 5.93, 12.83, 6.16, 8.57, 10.49, 8.47, 9.51, 7.18, 7.34, 5.21, 5.88, 6.40, 8.26, 6.16, 6.28, 9.04, 13.10, 4.46, 6.64, 9.00, 7.06, 4.62, 9.56, 9.80, 8.02, 6.47, 7.81, 5.25, 10.58, 6.44, 9.48, 6.97, 5.60, 4.93, 8.26, 5.96, 6.60, 7.64, 9.97, 8.65, 5.15, 5.69, 7.30, 12.35, 7.53, 7.58, 11.22, 5.43, 3.83, 10.03, 8.28, 6.31, 9.62, 9.65, 5.43, 4.79, 7.19, 6.91, 6.76, 7.42, 6.73, 7.37, 5.69, 7.95, 6.92, 5.12, 8.95, 7.02, 5.24, 7.34, 6.67, 7.51, 10.85, 4.91, 6.86, 9.96, 6.03, 6.40, 6.23, 6.27, 8.89, 11.81, 10.90, 6.18, 12.13, 9.26, 7.38, 6.12, 5.89, 7.44, 5.76, 5.64, 5.41, 4.80, 6.55, 8.12, 5.65, 6.08, 6.57, 10.76, 4.62, 5.56, 11.89, 5.13, 9.52, 9.11, 5.92, 5.14, 6.79, 6.65, 5.00, 6.92, 5.47, 4.49, 11.77, 5.86, 4.88, 7.00, 11.08, 7.91, 4.44, 6.25, 6.62, 7.06, 5.92, 7.71, 5.59, 7.59, 7.04, 6.82, 5.93, 5.44, 6.36, 6.73, 6.53, 4.47, 5.19, 10.52, 5.51, 7.03, 6.88, 7.32, 6.86, 4.04, 6.34, 6.09, 5.63, 5.13, 8.12, 4.38, 4.66, 4.71, 6.07, 7.94, 5.29, 7.18, 4.88, 5.00, 6.64, 8.01, 10.31, 8.13, 3.05, 5.56, 5.53, 8.46, 5.67, 6.25, 6.49, 4.83, 7.03, 7.53, 5.00, 9.88, 5.26, 5.24, 7.03, 7.90, 6.32, 6.00, 5.66, 7.25, 8.28, 4.75, 6.30, 7.18, 4.99, 7.00, 7.24, 6.03, 7.70, 6.95, 6.65, 3.98, 3.96, 5.67, 7.49, 6.59, 5.89, 6.42, 3.98, 5.80, 5.69, 6.59, 6.14, 8.11, 5.91, 6.47, 8.93, 6.89, 7.68, 13.90, 7.63, 6.45, 8.20, 5.67, 3.20, 5.96, 9.91, 7.96, 6.16, 7.17, 5.93, 5.11, 8.07, 6.38, 6.00, 6.99, 6.08, 6.79, 5.67, 8.71, 6.76, 7.41, 8.05, 8.50, 6.67, 5.62, 5.18, 5.05, 4.47, 4.67, 7.60, 10.01, 4.65, 5.90, 4.73, 6.23, 6.85, 6.64, 6.47, 6.16, 7.15, 11.43, 6.31, 5.51, 5.74, 8.17, 10.48, 6.76, 5.49, 7.35, 5.09, 6.26, 4.70, 5.29, 3.54, 6.81, 7.08, 5.48, 5.86, 5.95, 5.41, 4.40, 6.89, 5.60, 5.86, 4.41, 7.16, 5.66, 4.73, 5.30, 5.48, 7.00, 5.68, 5.65, 7.56, 6.78, 8.37, 8.98, 4.64, 5.71, 5.71, 4.76, 9.23, 8.83, 5.44, 5.48, 6.93, 6.11, 10.28, 4.50, 4.85, 6.16, 5.95, 6.59, 9.61, 7.25, 6.12, 6.71, 4.27, 6.47, 6.42, 6.86, 5.52, 9.06, 7.18, 4.45, 8.82, 5.68, 4.98, 5.30, 4.99, 6.07, 12.09, 9.62, 4.43, 6.10, 6.52, 6.36, 7.19, 6.85, 6.65, 11.50, 5.02, 4.60, 5.11, 6.94, 10.64, 5.98, 5.84, 5.93, 7.42, 5.27, 5.87, 6.21, 10.47, 4.02, 6.48, 6.29, 6.26, 5.94, 7.62, 7.92, 7.39, 9.56, 6.74, 4.38, 11.35, 7.22, 6.19, 6.74, 7.50, 5.98, 7.14, 5.19, 6.02, 7.98, 6.24, 5.63, 4.88, 7.23, 7.20, 6.08, 7.35, 5.24, 6.95, 6.67, 5.39, 6.17, 8.25, 4.87, 7.80, 5.94, 4.27, 6.44, 7.19, 5.38, 6.27, 5.29, 5.63, 5.20, 9.79, 10.72, 8.31, 4.52, 5.84, 7.59, 12.37, 5.77, 4.83, 6.95, 4.43, 4.79, 7.30, 5.49, 5.83, 5.30, 8.64, 6.72, 8.53, 8.02, 6.82, 5.24, 6.28, 5.53, 6.29, 6.44, 6.47, 6.13, 5.37, 6.30, 5.59, 5.37, 5.53, 5.54, 6.23, 5.77, 6.56, 6.43, 5.45, 7.89, 5.51, 7.01, 7.03, 6.08, 5.30, 6.78, 7.09, 4.21, 11.01, 6.50, 7.09, 10.16, 5.63, 5.62, 5.66, 4.86, 4.17, 4.74, 6.92, 4.55, 5.06, 4.40, 5.86, 6.62, 6.20, 6.43, 6.23, 9.95, 6.25, 5.99, 8.24, 6.84, 5.22, 8.98, 7.10, 6.40, 5.80, 5.80, 5.96, 6.05, 4.82, 6.88, 6.04, 4.85, 6.20, 6.32, 6.32, 5.95, 4.47, 5.27, 5.06, 9.75, 5.84



*PBs*
number of times: 8463/8471
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.33 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
*best avg12: 5.30 (σ = 0.69)*
best avg25: 5.72 (σ = 0.75)
*best avg50: 5.96 (σ = 0.89)*
*best avg100: 6.18 (σ = 1.03)*
best avg500: 6.57 (σ = 1.30)
*best avg1000: 6.67 (σ = 1.29)*
best avg5000: 7.22 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 7.61 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 7.75

Pumped about the sub6 ao50. Can't wait for a sub6 ao100!!!
Did some extra solves today. I don't want to risk not being able to finish because I don't have time for 100 extra solves.
1529 remaining! 378 per day now (if I did my math correctly - mental division), but I'm still gonna do 400 to be safe.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 27, 2012)

I might do a 1000 BLD relay. I wouldn't actually do more solves than usual, but I would just use it as a way to track my progress. If only qqtimer had a best x out of y stat, because I think that's the stat most relevant to BLD.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 27, 2012)

I think I might do something similar to what Noah is doing, I'm gonna try and do 2,000 4x4 solves in a month. This would require around 70 solves per day which is doable for me. And i love 4x4 so, yeah I think I will try, but it will be tough with school.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 27, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> I might do a 1000 BLD relay. I wouldn't actually do more solves than usual, but I would just use it as a way to track my progress. If only qqtimer had a best x out of y stat, because I think that's the stat most relevant to BLD.



I'm sure qq could add a patch that showed that as well if you asked him.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 28, 2012)

Day 27


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77, 13.36, 7.77, 7.68, 7.47, 8.35, 7.44, 7.71, 4.75, 5.72, 5.08, 6.36, 10.75, 4.64, 6.14, 6.53, 6.35, 6.82, 6.86, 5.24, 4.97, 3.75, 7.44, 6.70, 7.77, 4.92, 11.43, 8.43, 5.23, 6.58, 12.24, 6.25, 4.83, 8.29, 5.51, 6.41, 4.88, 5.18, 7.65, 6.93, 5.50, 6.78, 6.86, 7.73, 7.23, 8.60, 6.90, 10.86, 9.82, 6.40, 7.83, 8.40, 5.49, 5.89, 3.75, 4.79, 6.98, 6.48, 7.06, 7.83, 7.21, 5.47, 7.51, 10.15, 8.31, 7.09, 5.49, 7.05, 8.43, 8.76, 5.00, 6.58, 7.06, 6.43, 6.95, 4.91, 5.77, 10.18, 5.26, 4.62, 5.80, 7.96, 6.13, 7.81, 7.63, 6.19, 7.63, 6.13, 8.43, 8.11, 5.71, 6.31, 7.87, 7.54, 8.00, 10.91, 4.60, 8.57, 4.31, 6.20, 8.82, 6.21, 9.17, 8.40, 4.46, 3.81, 4.73, 5.21, 6.10, 8.88, 5.75, 6.14, 7.62, 6.43, 6.58, 10.75, 5.30, 8.47, 5.42, 5.81, 4.76, 7.20, 6.08, 5.92, 5.41, 5.98, 6.43, 7.89, 5.44, 8.29, 7.50, 6.25, 8.37, 6.63, 6.38, 7.40, 8.08, 5.16, 11.25, 5.92, 3.87, 5.96, 7.24, 11.14, 5.65, 6.78, 7.56, 7.90, 12.40, 4.94, 6.91, 5.72, 7.16, 6.75, 6.46, 5.68, 6.79, 9.72, 6.23, 10.18, 5.63, 6.57, 5.69, 7.20, 5.98, 11.77, 10.07, 8.63, 9.68, 7.72, 9.32, 6.07, 3.75, 7.11, 5.07, 5.75, 6.40, 5.48, 7.63, 7.13, 8.17, 7.10, 4.46, 6.33, 9.61, 9.38, 7.08, 6.25, 6.88, 9.11, 9.20, 5.45, 6.97, 6.76, 4.96, 7.18, 6.22, 5.88, 5.80, 8.03, 9.11, 8.66, 6.90, 7.62, 7.73, 8.53, 6.04, 5.55, 4.89, 5.14, 9.33, 4.35, 7.51, 4.59, 7.27, 9.00, 5.46, 7.99, 7.90, 6.03, 6.81, 7.08, 9.78, 15.08, 4.68, 7.95, 8.40, 7.33, 6.64, 6.22, 8.52, 7.45, 7.00, 5.96, 6.60, 6.14, 7.11, 7.27, 5.24, 8.11, 5.58, 4.77, 9.84, 6.70, 7.92, 6.80, 9.73, 5.65, 7.11, 5.35, 8.62, 6.47, 6.10, 5.39, 6.30, 7.62, 6.15, 6.35, 11.05, 6.53, 5.33, 6.42, 6.90, 14.00, 5.20, 11.73, 5.51, 5.02, 6.42, 7.65, 7.41, 5.02, 5.00, 5.50, 8.59, 5.99, 8.11, 5.58, 4.71, 11.39, 5.98, 16.69, 2.46, 5.27, 9.93, 6.16, 9.78, 5.86, 3.58, 8.90, 10.90, 4.92, 5.41, 4.74, 10.31, 6.70, 9.62, 5.24, 6.56, 5.66, 4.83, 5.39, 4.93, 3.68, 6.55, 6.89, 8.15, 6.02, 6.82, 6.42, 6.15, 7.92, 5.76, 6.19, 5.71, 7.10, 7.86, 6.17, 9.58, 6.65, 6.15, 4.79, 4.62, 7.60, 7.10, 7.59, 5.06, 6.08, 5.93, 12.83, 6.16, 8.57, 10.49, 8.47, 9.51, 7.18, 7.34, 5.21, 5.88, 6.40, 8.26, 6.16, 6.28, 9.04, 13.10, 4.46, 6.64, 9.00, 7.06, 4.62, 9.56, 9.80, 8.02, 6.47, 7.81, 5.25, 10.58, 6.44, 9.48, 6.97, 5.60, 4.93, 8.26, 5.96, 6.60, 7.64, 9.97, 8.65, 5.15, 5.69, 7.30, 12.35, 7.53, 7.58, 11.22, 5.43, 3.83, 10.03, 8.28, 6.31, 9.62, 9.65, 5.43, 4.79, 7.19, 6.91, 6.76, 7.42, 6.73, 7.37, 5.69, 7.95, 6.92, 5.12, 8.95, 7.02, 5.24, 7.34, 6.67, 7.51, 10.85, 4.91, 6.86, 9.96, 6.03, 6.40, 6.23, 6.27, 8.89, 11.81, 10.90, 6.18, 12.13, 9.26, 7.38, 6.12, 5.89, 7.44, 5.76, 5.64, 5.41, 4.80, 6.55, 8.12, 5.65, 6.08, 6.57, 10.76, 4.62, 5.56, 11.89, 5.13, 9.52, 9.11, 5.92, 5.14, 6.79, 6.65, 5.00, 6.92, 5.47, 4.49, 11.77, 5.86, 4.88, 7.00, 11.08, 7.91, 4.44, 6.25, 6.62, 7.06, 5.92, 7.71, 5.59, 7.59, 7.04, 6.82, 5.93, 5.44, 6.36, 6.73, 6.53, 4.47, 5.19, 10.52, 5.51, 7.03, 6.88, 7.32, 6.86, 4.04, 6.34, 6.09, 5.63, 5.13, 8.12, 4.38, 4.66, 4.71, 6.07, 7.94, 5.29, 7.18, 4.88, 5.00, 6.64, 8.01, 10.31, 8.13, 3.05, 5.56, 5.53, 8.46, 5.67, 6.25, 6.49, 4.83, 7.03, 7.53, 5.00, 9.88, 5.26, 5.24, 7.03, 7.90, 6.32, 6.00, 5.66, 7.25, 8.28, 4.75, 6.30, 7.18, 4.99, 7.00, 7.24, 6.03, 7.70, 6.95, 6.65, 3.98, 3.96, 5.67, 7.49, 6.59, 5.89, 6.42, 3.98, 5.80, 5.69, 6.59, 6.14, 8.11, 5.91, 6.47, 8.93, 6.89, 7.68, 13.90, 7.63, 6.45, 8.20, 5.67, 3.20, 5.96, 9.91, 7.96, 6.16, 7.17, 5.93, 5.11, 8.07, 6.38, 6.00, 6.99, 6.08, 6.79, 5.67, 8.71, 6.76, 7.41, 8.05, 8.50, 6.67, 5.62, 5.18, 5.05, 4.47, 4.67, 7.60, 10.01, 4.65, 5.90, 4.73, 6.23, 6.85, 6.64, 6.47, 6.16, 7.15, 11.43, 6.31, 5.51, 5.74, 8.17, 10.48, 6.76, 5.49, 7.35, 5.09, 6.26, 4.70, 5.29, 3.54, 6.81, 7.08, 5.48, 5.86, 5.95, 5.41, 4.40, 6.89, 5.60, 5.86, 4.41, 7.16, 5.66, 4.73, 5.30, 5.48, 7.00, 5.68, 5.65, 7.56, 6.78, 8.37, 8.98, 4.64, 5.71, 5.71, 4.76, 9.23, 8.83, 5.44, 5.48, 6.93, 6.11, 10.28, 4.50, 4.85, 6.16, 5.95, 6.59, 9.61, 7.25, 6.12, 6.71, 4.27, 6.47, 6.42, 6.86, 5.52, 9.06, 7.18, 4.45, 8.82, 5.68, 4.98, 5.30, 4.99, 6.07, 12.09, 9.62, 4.43, 6.10, 6.52, 6.36, 7.19, 6.85, 6.65, 11.50, 5.02, 4.60, 5.11, 6.94, 10.64, 5.98, 5.84, 5.93, 7.42, 5.27, 5.87, 6.21, 10.47, 4.02, 6.48, 6.29, 6.26, 5.94, 7.62, 7.92, 7.39, 9.56, 6.74, 4.38, 11.35, 7.22, 6.19, 6.74, 7.50, 5.98, 7.14, 5.19, 6.02, 7.98, 6.24, 5.63, 4.88, 7.23, 7.20, 6.08, 7.35, 5.24, 6.95, 6.67, 5.39, 6.17, 8.25, 4.87, 7.80, 5.94, 4.27, 6.44, 7.19, 5.38, 6.27, 5.29, 5.63, 5.20, 9.79, 10.72, 8.31, 4.52, 5.84, 7.59, 12.37, 5.77, 4.83, 6.95, 4.43, 4.79, 7.30, 5.49, 5.83, 5.30, 8.64, 6.72, 8.53, 8.02, 6.82, 5.24, 6.28, 5.53, 6.29, 6.44, 6.47, 6.13, 5.37, 6.30, 5.59, 5.37, 5.53, 5.54, 6.23, 5.77, 6.56, 6.43, 5.45, 7.89, 5.51, 7.01, 7.03, 6.08, 5.30, 6.78, 7.09, 4.21, 11.01, 6.50, 7.09, 10.16, 5.63, 5.62, 5.66, 4.86, 4.17, 4.74, 6.92, 4.55, 5.06, 4.40, 5.86, 6.62, 6.20, 6.43, 6.23, 9.95, 6.25, 5.99, 8.24, 6.84, 5.22, 8.98, 7.10, 6.40, 5.80, 5.80, 5.96, 6.05, 4.82, 6.88, 6.04, 4.85, 6.20, 6.32, 6.32, 5.95, 4.47, 5.27, 5.06, 9.75, 5.84, 10.91, 9.56, 6.19, 6.86, 6.08, 7.03, 5.63, 6.01, 7.98, 6.31, 5.63, 6.74, 5.09, 6.46, 6.20, 7.42, 6.47, 8.52, 8.07, 6.18, 7.15, 9.12, 4.85, 6.01, 8.43, 5.72, 6.47, 8.81, 7.26, 4.88, 8.40, 7.23, 5.57, 4.58, 9.72, 8.81, 5.71, 6.40, 6.81, 6.07, 5.29, 8.17, 4.82, 5.98, 7.09, 6.79, 13.22, 6.31, 5.91, 4.56, 4.62, 5.30, 6.33, 5.37, 8.21, 5.18, 6.71, 7.62, 7.21, 7.55, 6.68, 5.55, 9.21, 8.26, 5.12, 5.80, 10.98, 6.28, 9.21, 7.89, 3.27, 6.73, 5.39, 7.83, 3.45, 8.43, 5.12, 8.46, 6.03, 6.48, 6.96, 5.91, 8.19, 8.26, 9.23, 7.32, 9.20, 7.18, 6.83, 5.52, 7.71, 6.37, 5.63, 7.84, 3.91, 6.00, 4.11, 8.22, 7.03, 5.30, 7.92, 7.17, 6.21, 5.72, 7.57, 5.97, 5.95, 5.71, 6.02, 3.93, 5.53, 6.70, 6.22, 6.56, 4.85, 7.29, 8.34, 6.67, 4.77, 4.39, 5.88, 5.88, 8.05, 5.95, 5.48, 5.60, 9.22, 3.95, 5.84, 6.66, 7.68, 8.41, 5.15, 6.02, 7.09, 5.90, 4.61, 6.53, 4.55, 5.81, 7.96, 4.14, 11.20, 8.51, 4.95, 9.08, 5.31, 8.53, 7.46, 5.42, 10.18, 5.32, 8.04, 6.34, 5.12, 4.89, 13.16, 5.17, 6.43, 4.60, 6.60, 7.45, 6.41, 5.06, 6.66, 5.59, 5.47, 8.54, 8.45, 7.50, 7.08, 6.14, 5.34, 6.58, 6.16, 5.70, 5.76, 6.94, 5.55, 9.18, 5.57, 6.41, 11.47, 5.55, 8.73, 6.64, 7.17, 5.35, 8.37, 8.52, 8.95, 7.87, 6.93, 7.33, 6.85, 5.65, 7.15, 5.49, 5.23, 6.53, 6.65, 4.52, 4.17, 7.45, 7.02, 5.58, 6.78, 5.59, 4.91, 5.47, 7.56, 9.11, 5.13, 7.48, 6.10, 9.66, 5.57, 5.96, 4.22, 7.43, 5.98, 4.85, 6.98, 5.28, 5.11, 8.00, 4.29, 6.27, 5.92, 6.31, 8.18, 4.07, 5.54, 5.63, 4.20, 6.86, 6.56, 6.29, 4.98, 4.11, 3.16, 5.45, 6.11, 6.44, 3.62, 6.61, 6.48, 7.15, 8.47, 6.19, 4.48, 5.93, 5.08, 5.96, 7.31, 6.35, 5.29, 7.47, 6.47, 6.45, 6.20, 6.98, 4.08, 4.61, 6.09, 6.40, 6.37, 5.95, 5.81, 4.83, 7.88, 6.32, 10.40, 3.29, 6.07, 5.53, 5.30, 5.66, 4.97, 7.83, 5.00, 6.35, 5.04, 4.53, 7.58, 5.30, 6.42, 4.68, 6.86, 5.25, 6.08, 7.16, 4.07, 4.77, 7.90, 7.18, 5.80, 6.47, 5.11, 6.79, 5.88, 5.40, 8.28, 6.59, 6.26, 4.82, 6.22, 5.88, 6.05, 5.51, 8.17, 6.56, 6.97, 4.22, 4.61, 4.22, 5.82, 10.28, 8.66, 3.33, 8.50, 6.21, 5.72, 7.54, 5.44, 5.42, 7.56, 5.14, 6.48, 6.70, 5.94, 6.89, 5.80, 5.41, 7.29, 6.32, 5.84, 4.31, 4.86, 8.54, 5.99, 6.24, 10.87, 6.40, 6.80, 4.92, 9.60, 7.02, 4.83, 6.36, 6.25, 8.58, 4.84, 7.61, 6.07, 5.24, 10.21, 9.98, 17.85, 6.97, 5.05, 6.28, 4.65, 4.50, 7.39, 7.00, 5.52, 7.14, 7.54, 4.65, 5.06, 4.28, 5.61, 5.38, 5.92, 4.60, 6.00, 4.74, 12.23, 5.40, 10.03, 5.45, 7.04, 5.57, 5.14, 6.22, 5.52, 8.53, 6.65, 6.59, 5.87, 7.78, 6.13, 7.41, 3.34, 5.87, 6.02, 5.10, 5.07, 5.87, 12.13, 5.41, 7.20, 7.93, 6.44



*PBs*
number of times: 8868/8876
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

*best mo3: 4.08 (σ = 0.91)*
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
*best avg12: 5.29 (σ = 0.92)*
best avg25: 5.58 (σ = 0.91)
*best avg50: 5.85 (σ = 0.93)*
*best avg100: 5.91 (σ = 0.97)*
best avg500: 6.35 (σ = 1.14)
*best avg1000: 6.52 (σ = 1.27)*
best avg5000: 7.06 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 7.55 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 7.69

Sub 6 ao100 
I'm just hoping I'll be able to do that in a competition soon (CSP Fall?) putting me in top100 world and top12 in USA.

knowing how my nerves work, I'll fail and get sup8.


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 29, 2012)

Day 28



Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77, 13.36, 7.77, 7.68, 7.47, 8.35, 7.44, 7.71, 4.75, 5.72, 5.08, 6.36, 10.75, 4.64, 6.14, 6.53, 6.35, 6.82, 6.86, 5.24, 4.97, 3.75, 7.44, 6.70, 7.77, 4.92, 11.43, 8.43, 5.23, 6.58, 12.24, 6.25, 4.83, 8.29, 5.51, 6.41, 4.88, 5.18, 7.65, 6.93, 5.50, 6.78, 6.86, 7.73, 7.23, 8.60, 6.90, 10.86, 9.82, 6.40, 7.83, 8.40, 5.49, 5.89, 3.75, 4.79, 6.98, 6.48, 7.06, 7.83, 7.21, 5.47, 7.51, 10.15, 8.31, 7.09, 5.49, 7.05, 8.43, 8.76, 5.00, 6.58, 7.06, 6.43, 6.95, 4.91, 5.77, 10.18, 5.26, 4.62, 5.80, 7.96, 6.13, 7.81, 7.63, 6.19, 7.63, 6.13, 8.43, 8.11, 5.71, 6.31, 7.87, 7.54, 8.00, 10.91, 4.60, 8.57, 4.31, 6.20, 8.82, 6.21, 9.17, 8.40, 4.46, 3.81, 4.73, 5.21, 6.10, 8.88, 5.75, 6.14, 7.62, 6.43, 6.58, 10.75, 5.30, 8.47, 5.42, 5.81, 4.76, 7.20, 6.08, 5.92, 5.41, 5.98, 6.43, 7.89, 5.44, 8.29, 7.50, 6.25, 8.37, 6.63, 6.38, 7.40, 8.08, 5.16, 11.25, 5.92, 3.87, 5.96, 7.24, 11.14, 5.65, 6.78, 7.56, 7.90, 12.40, 4.94, 6.91, 5.72, 7.16, 6.75, 6.46, 5.68, 6.79, 9.72, 6.23, 10.18, 5.63, 6.57, 5.69, 7.20, 5.98, 11.77, 10.07, 8.63, 9.68, 7.72, 9.32, 6.07, 3.75, 7.11, 5.07, 5.75, 6.40, 5.48, 7.63, 7.13, 8.17, 7.10, 4.46, 6.33, 9.61, 9.38, 7.08, 6.25, 6.88, 9.11, 9.20, 5.45, 6.97, 6.76, 4.96, 7.18, 6.22, 5.88, 5.80, 8.03, 9.11, 8.66, 6.90, 7.62, 7.73, 8.53, 6.04, 5.55, 4.89, 5.14, 9.33, 4.35, 7.51, 4.59, 7.27, 9.00, 5.46, 7.99, 7.90, 6.03, 6.81, 7.08, 9.78, 15.08, 4.68, 7.95, 8.40, 7.33, 6.64, 6.22, 8.52, 7.45, 7.00, 5.96, 6.60, 6.14, 7.11, 7.27, 5.24, 8.11, 5.58, 4.77, 9.84, 6.70, 7.92, 6.80, 9.73, 5.65, 7.11, 5.35, 8.62, 6.47, 6.10, 5.39, 6.30, 7.62, 6.15, 6.35, 11.05, 6.53, 5.33, 6.42, 6.90, 14.00, 5.20, 11.73, 5.51, 5.02, 6.42, 7.65, 7.41, 5.02, 5.00, 5.50, 8.59, 5.99, 8.11, 5.58, 4.71, 11.39, 5.98, 16.69, 2.46, 5.27, 9.93, 6.16, 9.78, 5.86, 3.58, 8.90, 10.90, 4.92, 5.41, 4.74, 10.31, 6.70, 9.62, 5.24, 6.56, 5.66, 4.83, 5.39, 4.93, 3.68, 6.55, 6.89, 8.15, 6.02, 6.82, 6.42, 6.15, 7.92, 5.76, 6.19, 5.71, 7.10, 7.86, 6.17, 9.58, 6.65, 6.15, 4.79, 4.62, 7.60, 7.10, 7.59, 5.06, 6.08, 5.93, 12.83, 6.16, 8.57, 10.49, 8.47, 9.51, 7.18, 7.34, 5.21, 5.88, 6.40, 8.26, 6.16, 6.28, 9.04, 13.10, 4.46, 6.64, 9.00, 7.06, 4.62, 9.56, 9.80, 8.02, 6.47, 7.81, 5.25, 10.58, 6.44, 9.48, 6.97, 5.60, 4.93, 8.26, 5.96, 6.60, 7.64, 9.97, 8.65, 5.15, 5.69, 7.30, 12.35, 7.53, 7.58, 11.22, 5.43, 3.83, 10.03, 8.28, 6.31, 9.62, 9.65, 5.43, 4.79, 7.19, 6.91, 6.76, 7.42, 6.73, 7.37, 5.69, 7.95, 6.92, 5.12, 8.95, 7.02, 5.24, 7.34, 6.67, 7.51, 10.85, 4.91, 6.86, 9.96, 6.03, 6.40, 6.23, 6.27, 8.89, 11.81, 10.90, 6.18, 12.13, 9.26, 7.38, 6.12, 5.89, 7.44, 5.76, 5.64, 5.41, 4.80, 6.55, 8.12, 5.65, 6.08, 6.57, 10.76, 4.62, 5.56, 11.89, 5.13, 9.52, 9.11, 5.92, 5.14, 6.79, 6.65, 5.00, 6.92, 5.47, 4.49, 11.77, 5.86, 4.88, 7.00, 11.08, 7.91, 4.44, 6.25, 6.62, 7.06, 5.92, 7.71, 5.59, 7.59, 7.04, 6.82, 5.93, 5.44, 6.36, 6.73, 6.53, 4.47, 5.19, 10.52, 5.51, 7.03, 6.88, 7.32, 6.86, 4.04, 6.34, 6.09, 5.63, 5.13, 8.12, 4.38, 4.66, 4.71, 6.07, 7.94, 5.29, 7.18, 4.88, 5.00, 6.64, 8.01, 10.31, 8.13, 3.05, 5.56, 5.53, 8.46, 5.67, 6.25, 6.49, 4.83, 7.03, 7.53, 5.00, 9.88, 5.26, 5.24, 7.03, 7.90, 6.32, 6.00, 5.66, 7.25, 8.28, 4.75, 6.30, 7.18, 4.99, 7.00, 7.24, 6.03, 7.70, 6.95, 6.65, 3.98, 3.96, 5.67, 7.49, 6.59, 5.89, 6.42, 3.98, 5.80, 5.69, 6.59, 6.14, 8.11, 5.91, 6.47, 8.93, 6.89, 7.68, 13.90, 7.63, 6.45, 8.20, 5.67, 3.20, 5.96, 9.91, 7.96, 6.16, 7.17, 5.93, 5.11, 8.07, 6.38, 6.00, 6.99, 6.08, 6.79, 5.67, 8.71, 6.76, 7.41, 8.05, 8.50, 6.67, 5.62, 5.18, 5.05, 4.47, 4.67, 7.60, 10.01, 4.65, 5.90, 4.73, 6.23, 6.85, 6.64, 6.47, 6.16, 7.15, 11.43, 6.31, 5.51, 5.74, 8.17, 10.48, 6.76, 5.49, 7.35, 5.09, 6.26, 4.70, 5.29, 3.54, 6.81, 7.08, 5.48, 5.86, 5.95, 5.41, 4.40, 6.89, 5.60, 5.86, 4.41, 7.16, 5.66, 4.73, 5.30, 5.48, 7.00, 5.68, 5.65, 7.56, 6.78, 8.37, 8.98, 4.64, 5.71, 5.71, 4.76, 9.23, 8.83, 5.44, 5.48, 6.93, 6.11, 10.28, 4.50, 4.85, 6.16, 5.95, 6.59, 9.61, 7.25, 6.12, 6.71, 4.27, 6.47, 6.42, 6.86, 5.52, 9.06, 7.18, 4.45, 8.82, 5.68, 4.98, 5.30, 4.99, 6.07, 12.09, 9.62, 4.43, 6.10, 6.52, 6.36, 7.19, 6.85, 6.65, 11.50, 5.02, 4.60, 5.11, 6.94, 10.64, 5.98, 5.84, 5.93, 7.42, 5.27, 5.87, 6.21, 10.47, 4.02, 6.48, 6.29, 6.26, 5.94, 7.62, 7.92, 7.39, 9.56, 6.74, 4.38, 11.35, 7.22, 6.19, 6.74, 7.50, 5.98, 7.14, 5.19, 6.02, 7.98, 6.24, 5.63, 4.88, 7.23, 7.20, 6.08, 7.35, 5.24, 6.95, 6.67, 5.39, 6.17, 8.25, 4.87, 7.80, 5.94, 4.27, 6.44, 7.19, 5.38, 6.27, 5.29, 5.63, 5.20, 9.79, 10.72, 8.31, 4.52, 5.84, 7.59, 12.37, 5.77, 4.83, 6.95, 4.43, 4.79, 7.30, 5.49, 5.83, 5.30, 8.64, 6.72, 8.53, 8.02, 6.82, 5.24, 6.28, 5.53, 6.29, 6.44, 6.47, 6.13, 5.37, 6.30, 5.59, 5.37, 5.53, 5.54, 6.23, 5.77, 6.56, 6.43, 5.45, 7.89, 5.51, 7.01, 7.03, 6.08, 5.30, 6.78, 7.09, 4.21, 11.01, 6.50, 7.09, 10.16, 5.63, 5.62, 5.66, 4.86, 4.17, 4.74, 6.92, 4.55, 5.06, 4.40, 5.86, 6.62, 6.20, 6.43, 6.23, 9.95, 6.25, 5.99, 8.24, 6.84, 5.22, 8.98, 7.10, 6.40, 5.80, 5.80, 5.96, 6.05, 4.82, 6.88, 6.04, 4.85, 6.20, 6.32, 6.32, 5.95, 4.47, 5.27, 5.06, 9.75, 5.84, 10.91, 9.56, 6.19, 6.86, 6.08, 7.03, 5.63, 6.01, 7.98, 6.31, 5.63, 6.74, 5.09, 6.46, 6.20, 7.42, 6.47, 8.52, 8.07, 6.18, 7.15, 9.12, 4.85, 6.01, 8.43, 5.72, 6.47, 8.81, 7.26, 4.88, 8.40, 7.23, 5.57, 4.58, 9.72, 8.81, 5.71, 6.40, 6.81, 6.07, 5.29, 8.17, 4.82, 5.98, 7.09, 6.79, 13.22, 6.31, 5.91, 4.56, 4.62, 5.30, 6.33, 5.37, 8.21, 5.18, 6.71, 7.62, 7.21, 7.55, 6.68, 5.55, 9.21, 8.26, 5.12, 5.80, 10.98, 6.28, 9.21, 7.89, 3.27, 6.73, 5.39, 7.83, 3.45, 8.43, 5.12, 8.46, 6.03, 6.48, 6.96, 5.91, 8.19, 8.26, 9.23, 7.32, 9.20, 7.18, 6.83, 5.52, 7.71, 6.37, 5.63, 7.84, 3.91, 6.00, 4.11, 8.22, 7.03, 5.30, 7.92, 7.17, 6.21, 5.72, 7.57, 5.97, 5.95, 5.71, 6.02, 3.93, 5.53, 6.70, 6.22, 6.56, 4.85, 7.29, 8.34, 6.67, 4.77, 4.39, 5.88, 5.88, 8.05, 5.95, 5.48, 5.60, 9.22, 3.95, 5.84, 6.66, 7.68, 8.41, 5.15, 6.02, 7.09, 5.90, 4.61, 6.53, 4.55, 5.81, 7.96, 4.14, 11.20, 8.51, 4.95, 9.08, 5.31, 8.53, 7.46, 5.42, 10.18, 5.32, 8.04, 6.34, 5.12, 4.89, 13.16, 5.17, 6.43, 4.60, 6.60, 7.45, 6.41, 5.06, 6.66, 5.59, 5.47, 8.54, 8.45, 7.50, 7.08, 6.14, 5.34, 6.58, 6.16, 5.70, 5.76, 6.94, 5.55, 9.18, 5.57, 6.41, 11.47, 5.55, 8.73, 6.64, 7.17, 5.35, 8.37, 8.52, 8.95, 7.87, 6.93, 7.33, 6.85, 5.65, 7.15, 5.49, 5.23, 6.53, 6.65, 4.52, 4.17, 7.45, 7.02, 5.58, 6.78, 5.59, 4.91, 5.47, 7.56, 9.11, 5.13, 7.48, 6.10, 9.66, 5.57, 5.96, 4.22, 7.43, 5.98, 4.85, 6.98, 5.28, 5.11, 8.00, 4.29, 6.27, 5.92, 6.31, 8.18, 4.07, 5.54, 5.63, 4.20, 6.86, 6.56, 6.29, 4.98, 4.11, 3.16, 5.45, 6.11, 6.44, 3.62, 6.61, 6.48, 7.15, 8.47, 6.19, 4.48, 5.93, 5.08, 5.96, 7.31, 6.35, 5.29, 7.47, 6.47, 6.45, 6.20, 6.98, 4.08, 4.61, 6.09, 6.40, 6.37, 5.95, 5.81, 4.83, 7.88, 6.32, 10.40, 3.29, 6.07, 5.53, 5.30, 5.66, 4.97, 7.83, 5.00, 6.35, 5.04, 4.53, 7.58, 5.30, 6.42, 4.68, 6.86, 5.25, 6.08, 7.16, 4.07, 4.77, 7.90, 7.18, 5.80, 6.47, 5.11, 6.79, 5.88, 5.40, 8.28, 6.59, 6.26, 4.82, 6.22, 5.88, 6.05, 5.51, 8.17, 6.56, 6.97, 4.22, 4.61, 4.22, 5.82, 10.28, 8.66, 3.33, 8.50, 6.21, 5.72, 7.54, 5.44, 5.42, 7.56, 5.14, 6.48, 6.70, 5.94, 6.89, 5.80, 5.41, 7.29, 6.32, 5.84, 4.31, 4.86, 8.54, 5.99, 6.24, 10.87, 6.40, 6.80, 4.92, 9.60, 7.02, 4.83, 6.36, 6.25, 8.58, 4.84, 7.61, 6.07, 5.24, 10.21, 9.98, 17.85, 6.97, 5.05, 6.28, 4.65, 4.50, 7.39, 7.00, 5.52, 7.14, 7.54, 4.65, 5.06, 4.28, 5.61, 5.38, 5.92, 4.60, 6.00, 4.74, 12.23, 5.40, 10.03, 5.45, 7.04, 5.57, 5.14, 6.22, 5.52, 8.53, 6.65, 6.59, 5.87, 7.78, 6.13, 7.41, 3.34, 5.87, 6.02, 5.10, 5.07, 5.87, 12.13, 5.41, 7.20, 7.93, 6.44, 5.92, 5.74, 11.27, 5.92, 8.23, 5.75, 7.38, 10.83, 6.37, 4.46, 8.62, 5.32, 6.61, 5.63, 4.48, 6.25, 6.53, 5.57, 5.63, 6.92, 5.26, 7.02, 5.30, 5.52, 3.13, 6.76, 5.06, 9.43, 4.85, 4.50, 5.48, 6.09, 5.03, 11.55, 4.96, 6.25, 3.92, 6.64, 3.89, 6.98, 7.58, 6.37, 6.50, 9.93, 5.45, 4.03, 5.73, 5.89, 6.69, 4.58, 7.66, 10.02, 5.64, 5.35, 6.14, 6.56, 4.37, 3.95, 7.11, 8.09, 5.49, 5.45, 6.17, 4.94, 6.77, 8.80, 7.68, 7.59, 12.02, 6.75, 6.41, 3.31, 7.10, 6.56, 4.77, 5.78, 11.15, 6.95, 5.93, 10.07, 7.16, 6.22, 5.44, 9.48, 6.89, 8.23, 6.52, 8.80, 7.96, 4.55, 7.60, 12.90, 9.68, 6.58, 5.38, 6.91, 5.90, 7.06, 6.91, 5.89, 9.78, 10.31, 6.28, 7.88, 5.81, 6.32, 4.95, 9.99, 5.50, 6.35, 5.00, 5.89, 5.51, 8.08, 7.65, 6.16, 5.86, 4.17, 8.20, 9.32, 5.87, 7.36, 4.95, 6.41, 4.97, 3.09, 7.26, 3.93, 6.43, 4.92, 6.67, 8.23, 6.62, 6.35, 7.68, 8.13, 7.03, 5.42, 4.68, 8.12, 4.51, 5.74, 6.19, 4.45, 15.17, 5.18, 4.61, 5.39, 4.32, 4.67, 6.94, 7.71, 6.88, 7.98, 6.53, 5.99, 7.93, 5.73, 6.54, 7.08, 4.19, 5.44, 7.48, 5.30, 5.60, 8.65, DNF(7.32), 9.33, 5.68, 5.71, 7.29, 7.47, 5.20, 5.90, 6.61, 5.03, 5.59, 5.20, 4.52, 5.17, 5.29, 4.82, 5.83, 4.46, 7.55, 9.96, 4.67, 5.44, 10.16, 5.35, 5.45, 7.27, 5.65, 6.02, 6.79, 5.05, 6.36, 4.29, 5.95, 5.68, 6.34, 5.83, 6.53, 7.01, 6.20, 5.37, 5.34, 5.09, 6.79, 6.40, 5.12, 5.56, 4.79, 6.82, 7.87, 10.85, 7.89, 7.56, 5.99, 7.77, 4.90, 7.06, 7.03, 7.37, 12.17, 6.09, 6.95, 6.08, 7.32, 7.03, 10.01, 4.89, 7.56, 4.76, 5.50, 8.58, 6.64, 11.39, 7.31, 4.44, 6.96, 5.55, 6.87, 6.62, 6.38, 7.75, 4.73, 7.98, 8.49, 9.70, 7.33, 6.95, 8.35, 8.21, 5.02, 5.23, 4.37, 4.66, 5.75, 3.57, 6.77, 5.17, 6.63, 6.94, 6.28, 5.11, 9.13, 5.75, 5.18, 5.43, 6.30, 6.83, 7.33, 9.42, 5.82, 8.40, 7.38, 5.02, 5.41, 8.20, 6.59, 4.88, 4.51, 6.07, 4.99, 4.27, 4.77, 7.67, 5.93, 6.32, 7.04, 5.18, 6.80, 8.49, 6.11, 5.19, 6.01, 6.42, 6.93, 4.26, 5.72, 6.33, 4.48, 6.86, 8.30, 8.39, 6.93, 6.76, 5.80, 4.80, 6.60, 4.89, 6.83, 6.90, 5.68, 6.20, 8.25, 5.78, 5.93, 4.49, 7.57, 7.44, 6.71, 4.83, 5.52, 6.77, 5.29, 7.00, 4.68, 7.32, 5.91, 7.80, 6.86, 5.58, 8.12, 5.87, 6.41, 9.47, 3.24, 13.41, 5.65, 4.89, 6.90, 6.80, 7.38, 3.18, 5.74, 4.48, 6.44, 9.65, 5.59, 5.80, 6.53, 7.77, 4.53, 5.18, 9.14, 5.78, 5.48, 6.22, 6.36, 5.47, 4.67, 5.36, 6.05, 6.62, 3.45, 7.03, 6.31, 12.77, 6.65, 4.73, 6.68, 6.73, 7.24, 3.81, 8.26, 5.78, 5.56, 5.36, 5.45, 8.34, 5.41, 5.71, 4.86, 9.39, 4.77, 7.35, 6.67, 4.73, 4.98, 6.02, 6.26, 5.82, 4.42, 4.98, 6.05, 8.34, 4.73, 7.25, 4.74, 3.72, 5.15, 7.78, 4.88, 8.79, 5.62, 7.87, 5.29, 6.27, 7.29, 5.44, 7.02, 6.85, 6.48, 6.58, 6.71, 7.83



*PBs*
number of times: 9285/9294
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.08 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
*best avg12: 5.26 (σ = 0.43)*
best avg25: 5.58 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 5.85 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 5.91 (σ = 0.97)
best avg500: 6.30 (σ = 1.21)
*best avg1000: 6.37 (σ = 1.19)*
best avg5000: 6.92 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 7.50 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 7.63

Sub7 ao5000 ftw.
I wonder if I can have a sub7.5 session mean by the end of this.


I just realized how close I am. Dang. Less than 800 solves remaining... As glad as I'm gonna be to be finished with it, I'm gonna miss it  I'll have to keep doing ~200 a day from now on


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 30, 2012)

Day 29


Spoiler



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77, 13.36, 7.77, 7.68, 7.47, 8.35, 7.44, 7.71, 4.75, 5.72, 5.08, 6.36, 10.75, 4.64, 6.14, 6.53, 6.35, 6.82, 6.86, 5.24, 4.97, 3.75, 7.44, 6.70, 7.77, 4.92, 11.43, 8.43, 5.23, 6.58, 12.24, 6.25, 4.83, 8.29, 5.51, 6.41, 4.88, 5.18, 7.65, 6.93, 5.50, 6.78, 6.86, 7.73, 7.23, 8.60, 6.90, 10.86, 9.82, 6.40, 7.83, 8.40, 5.49, 5.89, 3.75, 4.79, 6.98, 6.48, 7.06, 7.83, 7.21, 5.47, 7.51, 10.15, 8.31, 7.09, 5.49, 7.05, 8.43, 8.76, 5.00, 6.58, 7.06, 6.43, 6.95, 4.91, 5.77, 10.18, 5.26, 4.62, 5.80, 7.96, 6.13, 7.81, 7.63, 6.19, 7.63, 6.13, 8.43, 8.11, 5.71, 6.31, 7.87, 7.54, 8.00, 10.91, 4.60, 8.57, 4.31, 6.20, 8.82, 6.21, 9.17, 8.40, 4.46, 3.81, 4.73, 5.21, 6.10, 8.88, 5.75, 6.14, 7.62, 6.43, 6.58, 10.75, 5.30, 8.47, 5.42, 5.81, 4.76, 7.20, 6.08, 5.92, 5.41, 5.98, 6.43, 7.89, 5.44, 8.29, 7.50, 6.25, 8.37, 6.63, 6.38, 7.40, 8.08, 5.16, 11.25, 5.92, 3.87, 5.96, 7.24, 11.14, 5.65, 6.78, 7.56, 7.90, 12.40, 4.94, 6.91, 5.72, 7.16, 6.75, 6.46, 5.68, 6.79, 9.72, 6.23, 10.18, 5.63, 6.57, 5.69, 7.20, 5.98, 11.77, 10.07, 8.63, 9.68, 7.72, 9.32, 6.07, 3.75, 7.11, 5.07, 5.75, 6.40, 5.48, 7.63, 7.13, 8.17, 7.10, 4.46, 6.33, 9.61, 9.38, 7.08, 6.25, 6.88, 9.11, 9.20, 5.45, 6.97, 6.76, 4.96, 7.18, 6.22, 5.88, 5.80, 8.03, 9.11, 8.66, 6.90, 7.62, 7.73, 8.53, 6.04, 5.55, 4.89, 5.14, 9.33, 4.35, 7.51, 4.59, 7.27, 9.00, 5.46, 7.99, 7.90, 6.03, 6.81, 7.08, 9.78, 15.08, 4.68, 7.95, 8.40, 7.33, 6.64, 6.22, 8.52, 7.45, 7.00, 5.96, 6.60, 6.14, 7.11, 7.27, 5.24, 8.11, 5.58, 4.77, 9.84, 6.70, 7.92, 6.80, 9.73, 5.65, 7.11, 5.35, 8.62, 6.47, 6.10, 5.39, 6.30, 7.62, 6.15, 6.35, 11.05, 6.53, 5.33, 6.42, 6.90, 14.00, 5.20, 11.73, 5.51, 5.02, 6.42, 7.65, 7.41, 5.02, 5.00, 5.50, 8.59, 5.99, 8.11, 5.58, 4.71, 11.39, 5.98, 16.69, 2.46, 5.27, 9.93, 6.16, 9.78, 5.86, 3.58, 8.90, 10.90, 4.92, 5.41, 4.74, 10.31, 6.70, 9.62, 5.24, 6.56, 5.66, 4.83, 5.39, 4.93, 3.68, 6.55, 6.89, 8.15, 6.02, 6.82, 6.42, 6.15, 7.92, 5.76, 6.19, 5.71, 7.10, 7.86, 6.17, 9.58, 6.65, 6.15, 4.79, 4.62, 7.60, 7.10, 7.59, 5.06, 6.08, 5.93, 12.83, 6.16, 8.57, 10.49, 8.47, 9.51, 7.18, 7.34, 5.21, 5.88, 6.40, 8.26, 6.16, 6.28, 9.04, 13.10, 4.46, 6.64, 9.00, 7.06, 4.62, 9.56, 9.80, 8.02, 6.47, 7.81, 5.25, 10.58, 6.44, 9.48, 6.97, 5.60, 4.93, 8.26, 5.96, 6.60, 7.64, 9.97, 8.65, 5.15, 5.69, 7.30, 12.35, 7.53, 7.58, 11.22, 5.43, 3.83, 10.03, 8.28, 6.31, 9.62, 9.65, 5.43, 4.79, 7.19, 6.91, 6.76, 7.42, 6.73, 7.37, 5.69, 7.95, 6.92, 5.12, 8.95, 7.02, 5.24, 7.34, 6.67, 7.51, 10.85, 4.91, 6.86, 9.96, 6.03, 6.40, 6.23, 6.27, 8.89, 11.81, 10.90, 6.18, 12.13, 9.26, 7.38, 6.12, 5.89, 7.44, 5.76, 5.64, 5.41, 4.80, 6.55, 8.12, 5.65, 6.08, 6.57, 10.76, 4.62, 5.56, 11.89, 5.13, 9.52, 9.11, 5.92, 5.14, 6.79, 6.65, 5.00, 6.92, 5.47, 4.49, 11.77, 5.86, 4.88, 7.00, 11.08, 7.91, 4.44, 6.25, 6.62, 7.06, 5.92, 7.71, 5.59, 7.59, 7.04, 6.82, 5.93, 5.44, 6.36, 6.73, 6.53, 4.47, 5.19, 10.52, 5.51, 7.03, 6.88, 7.32, 6.86, 4.04, 6.34, 6.09, 5.63, 5.13, 8.12, 4.38, 4.66, 4.71, 6.07, 7.94, 5.29, 7.18, 4.88, 5.00, 6.64, 8.01, 10.31, 8.13, 3.05, 5.56, 5.53, 8.46, 5.67, 6.25, 6.49, 4.83, 7.03, 7.53, 5.00, 9.88, 5.26, 5.24, 7.03, 7.90, 6.32, 6.00, 5.66, 7.25, 8.28, 4.75, 6.30, 7.18, 4.99, 7.00, 7.24, 6.03, 7.70, 6.95, 6.65, 3.98, 3.96, 5.67, 7.49, 6.59, 5.89, 6.42, 3.98, 5.80, 5.69, 6.59, 6.14, 8.11, 5.91, 6.47, 8.93, 6.89, 7.68, 13.90, 7.63, 6.45, 8.20, 5.67, 3.20, 5.96, 9.91, 7.96, 6.16, 7.17, 5.93, 5.11, 8.07, 6.38, 6.00, 6.99, 6.08, 6.79, 5.67, 8.71, 6.76, 7.41, 8.05, 8.50, 6.67, 5.62, 5.18, 5.05, 4.47, 4.67, 7.60, 10.01, 4.65, 5.90, 4.73, 6.23, 6.85, 6.64, 6.47, 6.16, 7.15, 11.43, 6.31, 5.51, 5.74, 8.17, 10.48, 6.76, 5.49, 7.35, 5.09, 6.26, 4.70, 5.29, 3.54, 6.81, 7.08, 5.48, 5.86, 5.95, 5.41, 4.40, 6.89, 5.60, 5.86, 4.41, 7.16, 5.66, 4.73, 5.30, 5.48, 7.00, 5.68, 5.65, 7.56, 6.78, 8.37, 8.98, 4.64, 5.71, 5.71, 4.76, 9.23, 8.83, 5.44, 5.48, 6.93, 6.11, 10.28, 4.50, 4.85, 6.16, 5.95, 6.59, 9.61, 7.25, 6.12, 6.71, 4.27, 6.47, 6.42, 6.86, 5.52, 9.06, 7.18, 4.45, 8.82, 5.68, 4.98, 5.30, 4.99, 6.07, 12.09, 9.62, 4.43, 6.10, 6.52, 6.36, 7.19, 6.85, 6.65, 11.50, 5.02, 4.60, 5.11, 6.94, 10.64, 5.98, 5.84, 5.93, 7.42, 5.27, 5.87, 6.21, 10.47, 4.02, 6.48, 6.29, 6.26, 5.94, 7.62, 7.92, 7.39, 9.56, 6.74, 4.38, 11.35, 7.22, 6.19, 6.74, 7.50, 5.98, 7.14, 5.19, 6.02, 7.98, 6.24, 5.63, 4.88, 7.23, 7.20, 6.08, 7.35, 5.24, 6.95, 6.67, 5.39, 6.17, 8.25, 4.87, 7.80, 5.94, 4.27, 6.44, 7.19, 5.38, 6.27, 5.29, 5.63, 5.20, 9.79, 10.72, 8.31, 4.52, 5.84, 7.59, 12.37, 5.77, 4.83, 6.95, 4.43, 4.79, 7.30, 5.49, 5.83, 5.30, 8.64, 6.72, 8.53, 8.02, 6.82, 5.24, 6.28, 5.53, 6.29, 6.44, 6.47, 6.13, 5.37, 6.30, 5.59, 5.37, 5.53, 5.54, 6.23, 5.77, 6.56, 6.43, 5.45, 7.89, 5.51, 7.01, 7.03, 6.08, 5.30, 6.78, 7.09, 4.21, 11.01, 6.50, 7.09, 10.16, 5.63, 5.62, 5.66, 4.86, 4.17, 4.74, 6.92, 4.55, 5.06, 4.40, 5.86, 6.62, 6.20, 6.43, 6.23, 9.95, 6.25, 5.99, 8.24, 6.84, 5.22, 8.98, 7.10, 6.40, 5.80, 5.80, 5.96, 6.05, 4.82, 6.88, 6.04, 4.85, 6.20, 6.32, 6.32, 5.95, 4.47, 5.27, 5.06, 9.75, 5.84, 10.91, 9.56, 6.19, 6.86, 6.08, 7.03, 5.63, 6.01, 7.98, 6.31, 5.63, 6.74, 5.09, 6.46, 6.20, 7.42, 6.47, 8.52, 8.07, 6.18, 7.15, 9.12, 4.85, 6.01, 8.43, 5.72, 6.47, 8.81, 7.26, 4.88, 8.40, 7.23, 5.57, 4.58, 9.72, 8.81, 5.71, 6.40, 6.81, 6.07, 5.29, 8.17, 4.82, 5.98, 7.09, 6.79, 13.22, 6.31, 5.91, 4.56, 4.62, 5.30, 6.33, 5.37, 8.21, 5.18, 6.71, 7.62, 7.21, 7.55, 6.68, 5.55, 9.21, 8.26, 5.12, 5.80, 10.98, 6.28, 9.21, 7.89, 3.27, 6.73, 5.39, 7.83, 3.45, 8.43, 5.12, 8.46, 6.03, 6.48, 6.96, 5.91, 8.19, 8.26, 9.23, 7.32, 9.20, 7.18, 6.83, 5.52, 7.71, 6.37, 5.63, 7.84, 3.91, 6.00, 4.11, 8.22, 7.03, 5.30, 7.92, 7.17, 6.21, 5.72, 7.57, 5.97, 5.95, 5.71, 6.02, 3.93, 5.53, 6.70, 6.22, 6.56, 4.85, 7.29, 8.34, 6.67, 4.77, 4.39, 5.88, 5.88, 8.05, 5.95, 5.48, 5.60, 9.22, 3.95, 5.84, 6.66, 7.68, 8.41, 5.15, 6.02, 7.09, 5.90, 4.61, 6.53, 4.55, 5.81, 7.96, 4.14, 11.20, 8.51, 4.95, 9.08, 5.31, 8.53, 7.46, 5.42, 10.18, 5.32, 8.04, 6.34, 5.12, 4.89, 13.16, 5.17, 6.43, 4.60, 6.60, 7.45, 6.41, 5.06, 6.66, 5.59, 5.47, 8.54, 8.45, 7.50, 7.08, 6.14, 5.34, 6.58, 6.16, 5.70, 5.76, 6.94, 5.55, 9.18, 5.57, 6.41, 11.47, 5.55, 8.73, 6.64, 7.17, 5.35, 8.37, 8.52, 8.95, 7.87, 6.93, 7.33, 6.85, 5.65, 7.15, 5.49, 5.23, 6.53, 6.65, 4.52, 4.17, 7.45, 7.02, 5.58, 6.78, 5.59, 4.91, 5.47, 7.56, 9.11, 5.13, 7.48, 6.10, 9.66, 5.57, 5.96, 4.22, 7.43, 5.98, 4.85, 6.98, 5.28, 5.11, 8.00, 4.29, 6.27, 5.92, 6.31, 8.18, 4.07, 5.54, 5.63, 4.20, 6.86, 6.56, 6.29, 4.98, 4.11, 3.16, 5.45, 6.11, 6.44, 3.62, 6.61, 6.48, 7.15, 8.47, 6.19, 4.48, 5.93, 5.08, 5.96, 7.31, 6.35, 5.29, 7.47, 6.47, 6.45, 6.20, 6.98, 4.08, 4.61, 6.09, 6.40, 6.37, 5.95, 5.81, 4.83, 7.88, 6.32, 10.40, 3.29, 6.07, 5.53, 5.30, 5.66, 4.97, 7.83, 5.00, 6.35, 5.04, 4.53, 7.58, 5.30, 6.42, 4.68, 6.86, 5.25, 6.08, 7.16, 4.07, 4.77, 7.90, 7.18, 5.80, 6.47, 5.11, 6.79, 5.88, 5.40, 8.28, 6.59, 6.26, 4.82, 6.22, 5.88, 6.05, 5.51, 8.17, 6.56, 6.97, 4.22, 4.61, 4.22, 5.82, 10.28, 8.66, 3.33, 8.50, 6.21, 5.72, 7.54, 5.44, 5.42, 7.56, 5.14, 6.48, 6.70, 5.94, 6.89, 5.80, 5.41, 7.29, 6.32, 5.84, 4.31, 4.86, 8.54, 5.99, 6.24, 10.87, 6.40, 6.80, 4.92, 9.60, 7.02, 4.83, 6.36, 6.25, 8.58, 4.84, 7.61, 6.07, 5.24, 10.21, 9.98, 17.85, 6.97, 5.05, 6.28, 4.65, 4.50, 7.39, 7.00, 5.52, 7.14, 7.54, 4.65, 5.06, 4.28, 5.61, 5.38, 5.92, 4.60, 6.00, 4.74, 12.23, 5.40, 10.03, 5.45, 7.04, 5.57, 5.14, 6.22, 5.52, 8.53, 6.65, 6.59, 5.87, 7.78, 6.13, 7.41, 3.34, 5.87, 6.02, 5.10, 5.07, 5.87, 12.13, 5.41, 7.20, 7.93, 6.44, 5.92, 5.74, 11.27, 5.92, 8.23, 5.75, 7.38, 10.83, 6.37, 4.46, 8.62, 5.32, 6.61, 5.63, 4.48, 6.25, 6.53, 5.57, 5.63, 6.92, 5.26, 7.02, 5.30, 5.52, 3.13, 6.76, 5.06, 9.43, 4.85, 4.50, 5.48, 6.09, 5.03, 11.55, 4.96, 6.25, 3.92, 6.64, 3.89, 6.98, 7.58, 6.37, 6.50, 9.93, 5.45, 4.03, 5.73, 5.89, 6.69, 4.58, 7.66, 10.02, 5.64, 5.35, 6.14, 6.56, 4.37, 3.95, 7.11, 8.09, 5.49, 5.45, 6.17, 4.94, 6.77, 8.80, 7.68, 7.59, 12.02, 6.75, 6.41, 3.31, 7.10, 6.56, 4.77, 5.78, 11.15, 6.95, 5.93, 10.07, 7.16, 6.22, 5.44, 9.48, 6.89, 8.23, 6.52, 8.80, 7.96, 4.55, 7.60, 12.90, 9.68, 6.58, 5.38, 6.91, 5.90, 7.06, 6.91, 5.89, 9.78, 10.31, 6.28, 7.88, 5.81, 6.32, 4.95, 9.99, 5.50, 6.35, 5.00, 5.89, 5.51, 8.08, 7.65, 6.16, 5.86, 4.17, 8.20, 9.32, 5.87, 7.36, 4.95, 6.41, 4.97, 3.09, 7.26, 3.93, 6.43, 4.92, 6.67, 8.23, 6.62, 6.35, 7.68, 8.13, 7.03, 5.42, 4.68, 8.12, 4.51, 5.74, 6.19, 4.45, 15.17, 5.18, 4.61, 5.39, 4.32, 4.67, 6.94, 7.71, 6.88, 7.98, 6.53, 5.99, 7.93, 5.73, 6.54, 7.08, 4.19, 5.44, 7.48, 5.30, 5.60, 8.65, DNF(7.32), 9.33, 5.68, 5.71, 7.29, 7.47, 5.20, 5.90, 6.61, 5.03, 5.59, 5.20, 4.52, 5.17, 5.29, 4.82, 5.83, 4.46, 7.55, 9.96, 4.67, 5.44, 10.16, 5.35, 5.45, 7.27, 5.65, 6.02, 6.79, 5.05, 6.36, 4.29, 5.95, 5.68, 6.34, 5.83, 6.53, 7.01, 6.20, 5.37, 5.34, 5.09, 6.79, 6.40, 5.12, 5.56, 4.79, 6.82, 7.87, 10.85, 7.89, 7.56, 5.99, 7.77, 4.90, 7.06, 7.03, 7.37, 12.17, 6.09, 6.95, 6.08, 7.32, 7.03, 10.01, 4.89, 7.56, 4.76, 5.50, 8.58, 6.64, 11.39, 7.31, 4.44, 6.96, 5.55, 6.87, 6.62, 6.38, 7.75, 4.73, 7.98, 8.49, 9.70, 7.33, 6.95, 8.35, 8.21, 5.02, 5.23, 4.37, 4.66, 5.75, 3.57, 6.77, 5.17, 6.63, 6.94, 6.28, 5.11, 9.13, 5.75, 5.18, 5.43, 6.30, 6.83, 7.33, 9.42, 5.82, 8.40, 7.38, 5.02, 5.41, 8.20, 6.59, 4.88, 4.51, 6.07, 4.99, 4.27, 4.77, 7.67, 5.93, 6.32, 7.04, 5.18, 6.80, 8.49, 6.11, 5.19, 6.01, 6.42, 6.93, 4.26, 5.72, 6.33, 4.48, 6.86, 8.30, 8.39, 6.93, 6.76, 5.80, 4.80, 6.60, 4.89, 6.83, 6.90, 5.68, 6.20, 8.25, 5.78, 5.93, 4.49, 7.57, 7.44, 6.71, 4.83, 5.52, 6.77, 5.29, 7.00, 4.68, 7.32, 5.91, 7.80, 6.86, 5.58, 8.12, 5.87, 6.41, 9.47, 3.24, 13.41, 5.65, 4.89, 6.90, 6.80, 7.38, 3.18, 5.74, 4.48, 6.44, 9.65, 5.59, 5.80, 6.53, 7.77, 4.53, 5.18, 9.14, 5.78, 5.48, 6.22, 6.36, 5.47, 4.67, 5.36, 6.05, 6.62, 3.45, 7.03, 6.31, 12.77, 6.65, 4.73, 6.68, 6.73, 7.24, 3.81, 8.26, 5.78, 5.56, 5.36, 5.45, 8.34, 5.41, 5.71, 4.86, 9.39, 4.77, 7.35, 6.67, 4.73, 4.98, 6.02, 6.26, 5.82, 4.42, 4.98, 6.05, 8.34, 4.73, 7.25, 4.74, 3.72, 5.15, 7.78, 4.88, 8.79, 5.62, 7.87, 5.29, 6.27, 7.29, 5.44, 7.02, 6.85, 6.48, 6.58, 6.71, 7.83, 5.35, 5.36, 5.72, 5.36, 5.84, 4.51, 3.88, 7.19, 6.63, 6.54, 4.91, 5.81, 6.26, 4.88, 5.64, 4.70, 5.85, 5.27, 5.54, 6.53, 7.21, 6.57, 6.85, 6.07, 6.23, 6.36, 7.10, 7.06, 10.18, 5.10, 3.72, 7.74, 6.16, 9.21, 6.34, 5.24, 7.68, 6.54, 6.97, 6.73, 6.55, 4.94, 7.03, 6.25, 4.59, 3.88, 6.04, 6.41, 8.59, 4.65, 6.82, 16.48, 4.56, 6.25, 7.56, 6.97, 8.70, 6.38, 6.95, 8.21, 6.16, 6.37, 6.25, 7.74, 4.16, 7.05, 3.09, 7.06, 7.44, 3.75, 6.16, 4.99, 10.84, 5.29, 5.75, 7.15, 6.86, 5.19, 5.26, 5.39, 8.43, 7.33, 6.23, 5.06, 5.96, 4.23, 5.44, 8.37, 10.30, 5.62, 8.62, 6.63, 7.26, 9.35, 5.52, 6.10, 5.10, 6.83, 5.54, 6.35, 12.52, 8.14, 5.09, 7.54, 6.19, 5.47, 12.23, 8.70, 7.53, 5.50, 6.80, 7.29, 8.21, 7.84, 7.17, 6.58, 5.80, 6.50, 7.98, 8.41, 3.95, 8.79, 7.37, 6.48, 7.12, 8.84, 6.62, 5.16, 5.74, 7.77, 5.42, 11.83, 5.14, 6.72, 7.12, 6.19, 5.82, 6.08, 6.02, 7.86, 6.85, 3.81, 5.13, 9.50, 6.74, 5.77, 5.69, 7.11, 7.71, 10.57, 6.56, 7.95, 3.82, 5.06, 4.27, 6.55, 6.61, 7.56, 5.55, 5.47, 9.03, 6.68, 11.47, 5.32, 11.66, 7.09, 7.28, 5.83, 5.09, 6.57, 6.16, 5.22, 5.58, 10.36, 6.62, 7.47, 7.12, 5.37, 8.61, 5.51, 6.77, 7.97, 5.90, 7.78, 6.08, 5.21, 7.11, 6.22, 7.29, 7.72, 4.01, 7.38, 6.93, 7.93, 6.56, 7.51, 4.89, 6.13, 5.77, 6.49, 6.05, 4.58, 9.12, 5.99, 5.08, 5.45, 6.94, 7.58, 6.62, 4.01, 5.86, 5.21, 3.85, 5.50, 5.98, 6.08, 9.35, 5.83, 9.78, 4.37, 4.80, 6.52, 5.46, 3.99, 5.55, 9.47, 7.21, 5.87, 7.86, 7.46, 7.20, 7.36, 5.14, 7.16, 10.12, 6.05, 5.89, 6.48, 5.80, 7.24, 5.18, 5.93, 10.75, 6.88, 5.70, 6.97, 5.82, 6.56, 5.86, 6.56, 4.74, 6.77, 6.24, 8.22, 7.41, 4.38, 8.95, 9.67, 6.29, 6.36, 4.03, 8.26, 6.17, 6.16, 3.74, 5.94, 6.62, 5.79, 6.29, 4.64, 4.74, 8.19, 5.54, 4.98, 5.66, 4.95, 5.40, 6.22, 6.46, 5.08, 13.65, 4.23, 4.91, 5.72, 5.80, 5.62, 15.20, 5.86, 9.20, 8.41, 7.11, 6.30, 5.08, 5.95, 4.72, 5.57, 6.37, 5.36, 6.02, 8.63, 5.80, 5.30, 5.68, 5.12, 3.91, 5.53, 7.83, 7.17, 5.51, 8.07, 4.77, 13.89, 4.76, 7.86, 5.99, 4.70, 6.80, 8.86, 7.66, 4.60, 4.67, 8.00, 5.56, 6.24, 6.61, 5.22, 6.95, 6.97, 6.50, 4.92, 4.76, 9.05, 6.73, 6.40, 6.77, 12.12, 8.55, 7.04, 6.35, 6.77, 5.48, 4.60, 5.71, 7.20, 5.05, 6.65, 5.50, 4.37, 5.35, 4.58, 4.20, 8.04, 6.22, 5.02, 6.38, 5.82, 8.43, 6.98, 7.62, 6.15, 5.60, 5.32, 7.81, 5.38, 2.98, 7.14, 4.97, 5.86, 4.75, 5.96, 7.50, 6.14, 5.99, 4.54, 6.35, 7.23, 4.61, 5.12, 6.59, 5.71, 5.70, 7.47, 7.83, 6.20, 6.74, 5.73, 5.50, 4.27, 5.52, 5.68, 13.16, 5.30, 5.72, 6.23, 8.09, 3.77, 7.17, 4.08, 5.24, 5.21, 6.32, 5.63, 9.69, 5.60, 5.89, 4.73, 6.13, 6.31, 8.80, 5.98, 7.50, 5.47, 5.91, 6.89, 5.38, 7.21, 9.20, 8.76, 8.55



*PBs*
number of times: 9704/9713
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.08 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 5.26 (σ = 0.43)
best avg25: 5.58 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 5.85 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 5.91 (σ = 0.97)
best avg500: 6.30 (σ = 1.21)
*best avg1000: 6.32 (σ = 1.18)*
best avg5000: 6.82 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 7.45 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 7.59

Oh man. Tomorrow's the last day!!
That would be awesome if I smashed all my PBs... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 31, 2012)

Day 30



Spoiler: 10,000 solves stats






Spoiler: Times



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, (4.67), 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, (4.79), 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, (12.33), (11.82), 10.99, (16.51), 9.08, (11.65), 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, (12.52), 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, (4.56), 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, (14.65), (12.97), 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, (4.53), (4.26), 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, (4.84), 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, (4.57), 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, (3.90), 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, (12.72), (4.28), 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, (4.87), (22.19), 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, (11.80), 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, (11.56), 7.50, (17.53), 7.07, 11.43, (3.71), 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, (4.86), 7.70, 7.91, (16.11), 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, (12.43), 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, (4.28), 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, (4.20), 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77, 13.36, 7.77, 7.68, 7.47, 8.35, 7.44, 7.71, 4.75, 5.72, 5.08, 6.36, 10.75, 4.64, 6.14, 6.53, 6.35, 6.82, 6.86, 5.24, 4.97, 3.75, 7.44, 6.70, 7.77, 4.92, 11.43, 8.43, 5.23, 6.58, 12.24, 6.25, 4.83, 8.29, 5.51, 6.41, 4.88, 5.18, 7.65, 6.93, 5.50, 6.78, 6.86, 7.73, 7.23, 8.60, 6.90, 10.86, 9.82, 6.40, 7.83, 8.40, 5.49, 5.89, 3.75, 4.79, 6.98, 6.48, 7.06, 7.83, 7.21, 5.47, 7.51, 10.15, 8.31, 7.09, 5.49, 7.05, 8.43, 8.76, 5.00, 6.58, 7.06, 6.43, 6.95, 4.91, 5.77, 10.18, 5.26, 4.62, 5.80, 7.96, 6.13, 7.81, 7.63, 6.19, 7.63, 6.13, 8.43, 8.11, 5.71, 6.31, 7.87, 7.54, 8.00, 10.91, 4.60, 8.57, 4.31, 6.20, 8.82, 6.21, 9.17, 8.40, 4.46, 3.81, 4.73, 5.21, 6.10, 8.88, 5.75, 6.14, 7.62, 6.43, 6.58, 10.75, 5.30, 8.47, 5.42, 5.81, 4.76, 7.20, 6.08, 5.92, 5.41, 5.98, 6.43, 7.89, 5.44, 8.29, 7.50, 6.25, 8.37, 6.63, 6.38, 7.40, 8.08, 5.16, 11.25, 5.92, 3.87, 5.96, 7.24, 11.14, 5.65, 6.78, 7.56, 7.90, 12.40, 4.94, 6.91, 5.72, 7.16, 6.75, 6.46, 5.68, 6.79, 9.72, 6.23, 10.18, 5.63, 6.57, 5.69, 7.20, 5.98, 11.77, 10.07, 8.63, 9.68, 7.72, 9.32, 6.07, 3.75, 7.11, 5.07, 5.75, 6.40, 5.48, 7.63, 7.13, 8.17, 7.10, 4.46, 6.33, 9.61, 9.38, 7.08, 6.25, 6.88, 9.11, 9.20, 5.45, 6.97, 6.76, 4.96, 7.18, 6.22, 5.88, 5.80, 8.03, 9.11, 8.66, 6.90, 7.62, 7.73, 8.53, 6.04, 5.55, 4.89, 5.14, 9.33, 4.35, 7.51, 4.59, 7.27, 9.00, 5.46, 7.99, 7.90, 6.03, 6.81, 7.08, 9.78, 15.08, 4.68, 7.95, 8.40, 7.33, 6.64, 6.22, 8.52, 7.45, 7.00, 5.96, 6.60, 6.14, 7.11, 7.27, 5.24, 8.11, 5.58, 4.77, 9.84, 6.70, 7.92, 6.80, 9.73, 5.65, 7.11, 5.35, 8.62, 6.47, 6.10, 5.39, 6.30, 7.62, 6.15, 6.35, 11.05, 6.53, 5.33, 6.42, 6.90, 14.00, 5.20, 11.73, 5.51, 5.02, 6.42, 7.65, 7.41, 5.02, 5.00, 5.50, 8.59, 5.99, 8.11, 5.58, 4.71, 11.39, 5.98, 16.69, 2.46, 5.27, 9.93, 6.16, 9.78, 5.86, 3.58, 8.90, 10.90, 4.92, 5.41, 4.74, 10.31, 6.70, 9.62, 5.24, 6.56, 5.66, 4.83, 5.39, 4.93, 3.68, 6.55, 6.89, 8.15, 6.02, 6.82, 6.42, 6.15, 7.92, 5.76, 6.19, 5.71, 7.10, 7.86, 6.17, 9.58, 6.65, 6.15, 4.79, 4.62, 7.60, 7.10, 7.59, 5.06, 6.08, 5.93, 12.83, 6.16, 8.57, 10.49, 8.47, 9.51, 7.18, 7.34, 5.21, 5.88, 6.40, 8.26, 6.16, 6.28, 9.04, 13.10, 4.46, 6.64, 9.00, 7.06, 4.62, 9.56, 9.80, 8.02, 6.47, 7.81, 5.25, 10.58, 6.44, 9.48, 6.97, 5.60, 4.93, 8.26, 5.96, 6.60, 7.64, 9.97, 8.65, 5.15, 5.69, 7.30, 12.35, 7.53, 7.58, 11.22, 5.43, 3.83, 10.03, 8.28, 6.31, 9.62, 9.65, 5.43, 4.79, 7.19, 6.91, 6.76, 7.42, 6.73, 7.37, 5.69, 7.95, 6.92, 5.12, 8.95, 7.02, 5.24, 7.34, 6.67, 7.51, 10.85, 4.91, 6.86, 9.96, 6.03, 6.40, 6.23, 6.27, 8.89, 11.81, 10.90, 6.18, 12.13, 9.26, 7.38, 6.12, 5.89, 7.44, 5.76, 5.64, 5.41, 4.80, 6.55, 8.12, 5.65, 6.08, 6.57, 10.76, 4.62, 5.56, 11.89, 5.13, 9.52, 9.11, 5.92, 5.14, 6.79, 6.65, 5.00, 6.92, 5.47, 4.49, 11.77, 5.86, 4.88, 7.00, 11.08, 7.91, 4.44, 6.25, 6.62, 7.06, 5.92, 7.71, 5.59, 7.59, 7.04, 6.82, 5.93, 5.44, 6.36, 6.73, 6.53, 4.47, 5.19, 10.52, 5.51, 7.03, 6.88, 7.32, 6.86, 4.04, 6.34, 6.09, 5.63, 5.13, 8.12, 4.38, 4.66, 4.71, 6.07, 7.94, 5.29, 7.18, 4.88, 5.00, 6.64, 8.01, 10.31, 8.13, 3.05, 5.56, 5.53, 8.46, 5.67, 6.25, 6.49, 4.83, 7.03, 7.53, 5.00, 9.88, 5.26, 5.24, 7.03, 7.90, 6.32, 6.00, 5.66, 7.25, 8.28, 4.75, 6.30, 7.18, 4.99, 7.00, 7.24, 6.03, 7.70, 6.95, 6.65, 3.98, 3.96, 5.67, 7.49, 6.59, 5.89, 6.42, 3.98, 5.80, 5.69, 6.59, 6.14, 8.11, 5.91, 6.47, 8.93, 6.89, 7.68, 13.90, 7.63, 6.45, 8.20, 5.67, 3.20, 5.96, 9.91, 7.96, 6.16, 7.17, 5.93, 5.11, 8.07, 6.38, 6.00, 6.99, 6.08, 6.79, 5.67, 8.71, 6.76, 7.41, 8.05, 8.50, 6.67, 5.62, 5.18, 5.05, 4.47, 4.67, 7.60, 10.01, 4.65, 5.90, 4.73, 6.23, 6.85, 6.64, 6.47, 6.16, 7.15, 11.43, 6.31, 5.51, 5.74, 8.17, 10.48, 6.76, 5.49, 7.35, 5.09, 6.26, 4.70, 5.29, 3.54, 6.81, 7.08, 5.48, 5.86, 5.95, 5.41, 4.40, 6.89, 5.60, 5.86, 4.41, 7.16, 5.66, 4.73, 5.30, 5.48, 7.00, 5.68, 5.65, 7.56, 6.78, 8.37, 8.98, 4.64, 5.71, 5.71, 4.76, 9.23, 8.83, 5.44, 5.48, 6.93, 6.11, 10.28, 4.50, 4.85, 6.16, 5.95, 6.59, 9.61, 7.25, 6.12, 6.71, 4.27, 6.47, 6.42, 6.86, 5.52, 9.06, 7.18, 4.45, 8.82, 5.68, 4.98, 5.30, 4.99, 6.07, 12.09, 9.62, 4.43, 6.10, 6.52, 6.36, 7.19, 6.85, 6.65, 11.50, 5.02, 4.60, 5.11, 6.94, 10.64, 5.98, 5.84, 5.93, 7.42, 5.27, 5.87, 6.21, 10.47, 4.02, 6.48, 6.29, 6.26, 5.94, 7.62, 7.92, 7.39, 9.56, 6.74, 4.38, 11.35, 7.22, 6.19, 6.74, 7.50, 5.98, 7.14, 5.19, 6.02, 7.98, 6.24, 5.63, 4.88, 7.23, 7.20, 6.08, 7.35, 5.24, 6.95, 6.67, 5.39, 6.17, 8.25, 4.87, 7.80, 5.94, 4.27, 6.44, 7.19, 5.38, 6.27, 5.29, 5.63, 5.20, 9.79, 10.72, 8.31, 4.52, 5.84, 7.59, 12.37, 5.77, 4.83, 6.95, 4.43, 4.79, 7.30, 5.49, 5.83, 5.30, 8.64, 6.72, 8.53, 8.02, 6.82, 5.24, 6.28, 5.53, 6.29, 6.44, 6.47, 6.13, 5.37, 6.30, 5.59, 5.37, 5.53, 5.54, 6.23, 5.77, 6.56, 6.43, 5.45, 7.89, 5.51, 7.01, 7.03, 6.08, 5.30, 6.78, 7.09, 4.21, 11.01, 6.50, 7.09, 10.16, 5.63, 5.62, 5.66, 4.86, 4.17, 4.74, 6.92, 4.55, 5.06, 4.40, 5.86, 6.62, 6.20, 6.43, 6.23, 9.95, 6.25, 5.99, 8.24, 6.84, 5.22, 8.98, 7.10, 6.40, 5.80, 5.80, 5.96, 6.05, 4.82, 6.88, 6.04, 4.85, 6.20, 6.32, 6.32, 5.95, 4.47, 5.27, 5.06, 9.75, 5.84, 10.91, 9.56, 6.19, 6.86, 6.08, 7.03, 5.63, 6.01, 7.98, 6.31, 5.63, 6.74, 5.09, 6.46, 6.20, 7.42, 6.47, 8.52, 8.07, 6.18, 7.15, 9.12, 4.85, 6.01, 8.43, 5.72, 6.47, 8.81, 7.26, 4.88, 8.40, 7.23, 5.57, 4.58, 9.72, 8.81, 5.71, 6.40, 6.81, 6.07, 5.29, 8.17, 4.82, 5.98, 7.09, 6.79, 13.22, 6.31, 5.91, 4.56, 4.62, 5.30, 6.33, 5.37, 8.21, 5.18, 6.71, 7.62, 7.21, 7.55, 6.68, 5.55, 9.21, 8.26, 5.12, 5.80, 10.98, 6.28, 9.21, 7.89, 3.27, 6.73, 5.39, 7.83, 3.45, 8.43, 5.12, 8.46, 6.03, 6.48, 6.96, 5.91, 8.19, 8.26, 9.23, 7.32, 9.20, 7.18, 6.83, 5.52, 7.71, 6.37, 5.63, 7.84, 3.91, 6.00, 4.11, 8.22, 7.03, 5.30, 7.92, 7.17, 6.21, 5.72, 7.57, 5.97, 5.95, 5.71, 6.02, 3.93, 5.53, 6.70, 6.22, 6.56, 4.85, 7.29, 8.34, 6.67, 4.77, 4.39, 5.88, 5.88, 8.05, 5.95, 5.48, 5.60, 9.22, 3.95, 5.84, 6.66, 7.68, 8.41, 5.15, 6.02, 7.09, 5.90, 4.61, 6.53, 4.55, 5.81, 7.96, 4.14, 11.20, 8.51, 4.95, 9.08, 5.31, 8.53, 7.46, 5.42, 10.18, 5.32, 8.04, 6.34, 5.12, 4.89, 13.16, 5.17, 6.43, 4.60, 6.60, 7.45, 6.41, 5.06, 6.66, 5.59, 5.47, 8.54, 8.45, 7.50, 7.08, 6.14, 5.34, 6.58, 6.16, 5.70, 5.76, 6.94, 5.55, 9.18, 5.57, 6.41, 11.47, 5.55, 8.73, 6.64, 7.17, 5.35, 8.37, 8.52, 8.95, 7.87, 6.93, 7.33, 6.85, 5.65, 7.15, 5.49, 5.23, 6.53, 6.65, 4.52, 4.17, 7.45, 7.02, 5.58, 6.78, 5.59, 4.91, 5.47, 7.56, 9.11, 5.13, 7.48, 6.10, 9.66, 5.57, 5.96, 4.22, 7.43, 5.98, 4.85, 6.98, 5.28, 5.11, 8.00, 4.29, 6.27, 5.92, 6.31, 8.18, 4.07, 5.54, 5.63, 4.20, 6.86, 6.56, 6.29, 4.98, 4.11, 3.16, 5.45, 6.11, 6.44, 3.62, 6.61, 6.48, 7.15, 8.47, 6.19, 4.48, 5.93, 5.08, 5.96, 7.31, 6.35, 5.29, 7.47, 6.47, 6.45, 6.20, 6.98, 4.08, 4.61, 6.09, 6.40, 6.37, 5.95, 5.81, 4.83, 7.88, 6.32, 10.40, 3.29, 6.07, 5.53, 5.30, 5.66, 4.97, 7.83, 5.00, 6.35, 5.04, 4.53, 7.58, 5.30, 6.42, 4.68, 6.86, 5.25, 6.08, 7.16, 4.07, 4.77, 7.90, 7.18, 5.80, 6.47, 5.11, 6.79, 5.88, 5.40, 8.28, 6.59, 6.26, 4.82, 6.22, 5.88, 6.05, 5.51, 8.17, 6.56, 6.97, 4.22, 4.61, 4.22, 5.82, 10.28, 8.66, 3.33, 8.50, 6.21, 5.72, 7.54, 5.44, 5.42, 7.56, 5.14, 6.48, 6.70, 5.94, 6.89, 5.80, 5.41, 7.29, 6.32, 5.84, 4.31, 4.86, 8.54, 5.99, 6.24, 10.87, 6.40, 6.80, 4.92, 9.60, 7.02, 4.83, 6.36, 6.25, 8.58, 4.84, 7.61, 6.07, 5.24, 10.21, 9.98, 17.85, 6.97, 5.05, 6.28, 4.65, 4.50, 7.39, 7.00, 5.52, 7.14, 7.54, 4.65, 5.06, 4.28, 5.61, 5.38, 5.92, 4.60, 6.00, 4.74, 12.23, 5.40, 10.03, 5.45, 7.04, 5.57, 5.14, 6.22, 5.52, 8.53, 6.65, 6.59, 5.87, 7.78, 6.13, 7.41, 3.34, 5.87, 6.02, 5.10, 5.07, 5.87, 12.13, 5.41, 7.20, 7.93, 6.44, 5.92, 5.74, 11.27, 5.92, 8.23, 5.75, 7.38, 10.83, 6.37, 4.46, 8.62, 5.32, 6.61, 5.63, 4.48, 6.25, 6.53, 5.57, 5.63, 6.92, 5.26, 7.02, 5.30, 5.52, 3.13, 6.76, 5.06, 9.43, 4.85, 4.50, 5.48, 6.09, 5.03, 11.55, 4.96, 6.25, 3.92, 6.64, 3.89, 6.98, 7.58, 6.37, 6.50, 9.93, 5.45, 4.03, 5.73, 5.89, 6.69, 4.58, 7.66, 10.02, 5.64, 5.35, 6.14, 6.56, 4.37, 3.95, 7.11, 8.09, 5.49, 5.45, 6.17, 4.94, 6.77, 8.80, 7.68, 7.59, 12.02, 6.75, 6.41, 3.31, 7.10, 6.56, 4.77, 5.78, 11.15, 6.95, 5.93, 10.07, 7.16, 6.22, 5.44, 9.48, 6.89, 8.23, 6.52, 8.80, 7.96, 4.55, 7.60, 12.90, 9.68, 6.58, 5.38, 6.91, 5.90, 7.06, 6.91, 5.89, 9.78, 10.31, 6.28, 7.88, 5.81, 6.32, 4.95, 9.99, 5.50, 6.35, 5.00, 5.89, 5.51, 8.08, 7.65, 6.16, 5.86, 4.17, 8.20, 9.32, 5.87, 7.36, 4.95, 6.41, 4.97, 3.09, 7.26, 3.93, 6.43, 4.92, 6.67, 8.23, 6.62, 6.35, 7.68, 8.13, 7.03, 5.42, 4.68, 8.12, 4.51, 5.74, 6.19, 4.45, 15.17, 5.18, 4.61, 5.39, 4.32, 4.67, 6.94, 7.71, 6.88, 7.98, 6.53, 5.99, 7.93, 5.73, 6.54, 7.08, 4.19, 5.44, 7.48, 5.30, 5.60, 8.65, DNF(7.32), 9.33, 5.68, 5.71, 7.29, 7.47, 5.20, 5.90, 6.61, 5.03, 5.59, 5.20, 4.52, 5.17, 5.29, 4.82, 5.83, 4.46, 7.55, 9.96, 4.67, 5.44, 10.16, 5.35, 5.45, 7.27, 5.65, 6.02, 6.79, 5.05, 6.36, 4.29, 5.95, 5.68, 6.34, 5.83, 6.53, 7.01, 6.20, 5.37, 5.34, 5.09, 6.79, 6.40, 5.12, 5.56, 4.79, 6.82, 7.87, 10.85, 7.89, 7.56, 5.99, 7.77, 4.90, 7.06, 7.03, 7.37, 12.17, 6.09, 6.95, 6.08, 7.32, 7.03, 10.01, 4.89, 7.56, 4.76, 5.50, 8.58, 6.64, 11.39, 7.31, 4.44, 6.96, 5.55, 6.87, 6.62, 6.38, 7.75, 4.73, 7.98, 8.49, 9.70, 7.33, 6.95, 8.35, 8.21, 5.02, 5.23, 4.37, 4.66, 5.75, 3.57, 6.77, 5.17, 6.63, 6.94, 6.28, 5.11, 9.13, 5.75, 5.18, 5.43, 6.30, 6.83, 7.33, 9.42, 5.82, 8.40, 7.38, 5.02, 5.41, 8.20, 6.59, 4.88, 4.51, 6.07, 4.99, 4.27, 4.77, 7.67, 5.93, 6.32, 7.04, 5.18, 6.80, 8.49, 6.11, 5.19, 6.01, 6.42, 6.93, 4.26, 5.72, 6.33, 4.48, 6.86, 8.30, 8.39, 6.93, 6.76, 5.80, 4.80, 6.60, 4.89, 6.83, 6.90, 5.68, 6.20, 8.25, 5.78, 5.93, 4.49, 7.57, 7.44, 6.71, 4.83, 5.52, 6.77, 5.29, 7.00, 4.68, 7.32, 5.91, 7.80, 6.86, 5.58, 8.12, 5.87, 6.41, 9.47, 3.24, 13.41, 5.65, 4.89, 6.90, 6.80, 7.38, 3.18, 5.74, 4.48, 6.44, 9.65, 5.59, 5.80, 6.53, 7.77, 4.53, 5.18, 9.14, 5.78, 5.48, 6.22, 6.36, 5.47, 4.67, 5.36, 6.05, 6.62, 3.45, 7.03, 6.31, 12.77, 6.65, 4.73, 6.68, 6.73, 7.24, 3.81, 8.26, 5.78, 5.56, 5.36, 5.45, 8.34, 5.41, 5.71, 4.86, 9.39, 4.77, 7.35, 6.67, 4.73, 4.98, 6.02, 6.26, 5.82, 4.42, 4.98, 6.05, 8.34, 4.73, 7.25, 4.74, 3.72, 5.15, 7.78, 4.88, 8.79, 5.62, 7.87, 5.29, 6.27, 7.29, 5.44, 7.02, 6.85, 6.48, 6.58, 6.71, 7.83, 5.35, 5.36, 5.72, 5.36, 5.84, 4.51, 3.88, 7.19, 6.63, 6.54, 4.91, 5.81, 6.26, 4.88, 5.64, 4.70, 5.85, 5.27, 5.54, 6.53, 7.21, 6.57, 6.85, 6.07, 6.23, 6.36, 7.10, 7.06, 10.18, 5.10, 3.72, 7.74, 6.16, 9.21, 6.34, 5.24, 7.68, 6.54, 6.97, 6.73, 6.55, 4.94, 7.03, 6.25, 4.59, 3.88, 6.04, 6.41, 8.59, 4.65, 6.82, 16.48, 4.56, 6.25, 7.56, 6.97, 8.70, 6.38, 6.95, 8.21, 6.16, 6.37, 6.25, 7.74, 4.16, 7.05, 3.09, 7.06, 7.44, 3.75, 6.16, 4.99, 10.84, 5.29, 5.75, 7.15, 6.86, 5.19, 5.26, 5.39, 8.43, 7.33, 6.23, 5.06, 5.96, 4.23, 5.44, 8.37, 10.30, 5.62, 8.62, 6.63, 7.26, 9.35, 5.52, 6.10, 5.10, 6.83, 5.54, 6.35, 12.52, 8.14, 5.09, 7.54, 6.19, 5.47, 12.23, 8.70, 7.53, 5.50, 6.80, 7.29, 8.21, 7.84, 7.17, 6.58, 5.80, 6.50, 7.98, 8.41, 3.95, 8.79, 7.37, 6.48, 7.12, 8.84, 6.62, 5.16, 5.74, 7.77, 5.42, 11.83, 5.14, 6.72, 7.12, 6.19, 5.82, 6.08, 6.02, 7.86, 6.85, 3.81, 5.13, 9.50, 6.74, 5.77, 5.69, 7.11, 7.71, 10.57, 6.56, 7.95, 3.82, 5.06, 4.27, 6.55, 6.61, 7.56, 5.55, 5.47, 9.03, 6.68, 11.47, 5.32, 11.66, 7.09, 7.28, 5.83, 5.09, 6.57, 6.16, 5.22, 5.58, 10.36, 6.62, 7.47, 7.12, 5.37, 8.61, 5.51, 6.77, 7.97, 5.90, 7.78, 6.08, 5.21, 7.11, 6.22, 7.29, 7.72, 4.01, 7.38, 6.93, 7.93, 6.56, 7.51, 4.89, 6.13, 5.77, 6.49, 6.05, 4.58, 9.12, 5.99, 5.08, 5.45, 6.94, 7.58, 6.62, 4.01, 5.86, 5.21, 3.85, 5.50, 5.98, 6.08, 9.35, 5.83, 9.78, 4.37, 4.80, 6.52, 5.46, 3.99, 5.55, 9.47, 7.21, 5.87, 7.86, 7.46, 7.20, 7.36, 5.14, 7.16, 10.12, 6.05, 5.89, 6.48, 5.80, 7.24, 5.18, 5.93, 10.75, 6.88, 5.70, 6.97, 5.82, 6.56, 5.86, 6.56, 4.74, 6.77, 6.24, 8.22, 7.41, 4.38, 8.95, 9.67, 6.29, 6.36, 4.03, 8.26, 6.17, 6.16, 3.74, 5.94, 6.62, 5.79, 6.29, 4.64, 4.74, 8.19, 5.54, 4.98, 5.66, 4.95, 5.40, 6.22, 6.46, 5.08, 13.65, 4.23, 4.91, 5.72, 5.80, 5.62, 15.20, 5.86, 9.20, 8.41, 7.11, 6.30, 5.08, 5.95, 4.72, 5.57, 6.37, 5.36, 6.02, 8.63, 5.80, 5.30, 5.68, 5.12, 3.91, 5.53, 7.83, 7.17, 5.51, 8.07, 4.77, 13.89, 4.76, 7.86, 5.99, 4.70, 6.80, 8.86, 7.66, 4.60, 4.67, 8.00, 5.56, 6.24, 6.61, 5.22, 6.95, 6.97, 6.50, 4.92, 4.76, 9.05, 6.73, 6.40, 6.77, 12.12, 8.55, 7.04, 6.35, 6.77, 5.48, 4.60, 5.71, 7.20, 5.05, 6.65, 5.50, 4.37, 5.35, 4.58, 4.20, 8.04, 6.22, 5.02, 6.38, 5.82, 8.43, 6.98, 7.62, 6.15, 5.60, 5.32, 7.81, 5.38, 2.98, 7.14, 4.97, 5.86, 4.75, 5.96, 7.50, 6.14, 5.99, 4.54, 6.35, 7.23, 4.61, 5.12, 6.59, 5.71, 5.70, 7.47, 7.83, 6.20, 6.74, 5.73, 5.50, 4.27, 5.52, 5.68, 13.16, 5.30, 5.72, 6.23, 8.09, 3.77, 7.17, 4.08, 5.24, 5.21, 6.32, 5.63, 9.69, 5.60, 5.89, 4.73, 6.13, 6.31, 8.80, 5.98, 7.50, 5.47, 5.91, 6.89, 5.38, 7.21, 9.20, 8.76, 8.55, 6.07, 6.42, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 8.96, 7.82, 6.82, 7.56, 5.69, 6.47, 7.73, 5.63, 12.62, 6.37, 5.53, 5.48, 5.38, 6.76, 6.22, 6.01, 5.20, 9.23, 8.05, 7.36, 8.25, 7.66, 6.32, 5.73, 6.87, 3.89, 11.05, 7.57, 6.54, 6.54, 4.65, 5.72, 7.79, 7.51, 6.92, 8.94, 6.07, 7.11, 6.94, 5.33, 5.98, 6.30, 6.78, 7.50, 3.36, 5.62, 3.91, 8.83, 6.38, 6.02, 8.32, 4.48, 5.74, 6.69, 5.87, 9.04, 6.57, 6.35, 5.00, 6.53, 6.11, 4.50, 6.08, 5.14, 6.84, 2.94, 6.79, 6.76, 7.74, 8.23, 5.87, 4.70, 6.18, 6.33, 6.70, 7.42, 7.23, 10.96, 7.04, 3.81, 4.93, 5.06, 6.72, 3.90, 7.20, 6.60, 5.70, 7.20, 5.08, 5.12, 8.19, 6.95, 5.27, 6.20, 5.18, 10.08, 4.83, 7.12, 4.62, 10.52, 7.47, 6.97, 3.77, 4.77, 5.91, 7.17, 10.93, 8.61, 5.77, 5.93, 6.13, 4.73, 7.77, 7.01, 6.46, 4.55, 5.18, 7.83, 5.39, 7.29, 7.79, 6.28, 7.27, 5.33, 5.99, 6.21, 12.85, 6.08, 6.08, 6.64, 8.27, 7.96, 13.16, 4.32, 6.47, 5.67, 5.81, 5.15, 5.94, 6.38, 7.19, 14.06, 6.23, 5.83, 5.23, 3.78, 6.49, 5.61, 7.05, 7.77, 11.84, 6.83, 6.41, 4.37, 4.46, 5.16, 6.11, 7.69, 6.63, 4.34, 6.32, 5.35, 4.20, 6.20, 8.45, 5.93, 6.34, 10.18, 6.80, 6.03, 6.76, 7.45, 4.47, 6.74, 10.91, 8.23, 5.73, 10.41, 4.94, 5.53, 7.66, 5.71, 6.31, 5.71, 7.50, 5.90, 7.30, 4.50, 6.23, 4.39, 6.58, 4.17, 10.08, 9.23, 3.54, 5.50, 4.64, 3.54, 6.77, 3.99, 6.50, 5.23, 4.06, 6.02, 7.89, 6.06, 4.97, 6.11, 4.47, 5.72, 4.38, 10.25, 3.88, 4.70, 5.57, 6.07, 5.42, 7.69, 6.40, 4.77, 13.08, 5.62, 7.16, 8.62, 8.10, 4.92, 6.08, 7.22, 5.55, 9.16, 6.73, 7.32, 6.99, 4.26, 4.73, 5.20, 8.92, 6.62, 7.14, 11.05, 5.06, 5.56, 7.71, 4.46, 6.93, 6.32, 4.71, 4.95, 6.99, 6.20, 4.45, 7.00, 6.77, 4.75, 6.80, 5.94, 4.92, 5.07, 5.11, 6.08, 6.57, 5.97, 5.98, 4.27, 7.66, 6.63, 4.57, 3.73, 6.62, 7.33, 6.04, 6.56, 5.30, 5.41, 7.08, 6.37, 4.48, 6.19, 5.56, 4.72, 6.46, 7.18






Spoiler: stats



*PBs*
number of times: 9991/10000
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.08 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
*best avg12: 5.23 (σ = 1.13)*
best avg25: 5.44 (σ = 1.01)
best avg50: 5.85 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 5.91 (σ = 0.97)
best avg500: 6.30 (σ = 1.19)
best avg1000: 6.32 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5000: 6.75 (σ = 1.31)
best avg10000: 7.41 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 7.41 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 7.56







To get 10,000 successful solves, I did an extra 9...


Spoiler: 10,009 solves stats






Spoiler: Times



13.43, 9.20, 9.03, 8.10, 6.41, 14.99, 9.54, 10.31, 6.55, 7.33, 6.03, 9.59, 8.37, 8.28, 12.42, 12.10, 12.94, 6.50, 9.69, 12.56, 9.30, 12.33, 10.43, 8.05, 9.62, 8.17, 5.55, 8.88, 8.01, 8.90, 8.26, 8.08, 7.98, 6.33, 8.31, 7.65, 7.34, 11.13, 7.55, 5.83, 6.39, 11.71, 11.13, 8.05, 10.57, 8.26, 16.07, 8.16, 8.46, 12.16, 11.56, 10.30, 6.48, 7.91, 9.30, 10.40, 8.67, 10.27, 6.86, 8.65, 6.29, 7.17, 11.51, 7.77, 12.51, 9.63, 6.92, 11.31, 10.69, 8.23, 5.89, 9.11, 7.19, 8.66, 8.26, 8.06, 17.94, 7.51, 6.44, 8.82, 9.05, 10.52, 10.31, 11.28, 4.62, 5.46, 7.38, 12.30, 10.87, 8.53, 11.73, 6.70, 7.95, 16.82, 8.68, 7.50, 9.63, 10.89, 9.69, 8.13, 6.97, 9.79, 9.23, 8.26, 9.27, 9.05, 11.03, 11.35, 6.40, 5.71, 10.19, 9.06, 7.56, 11.97, 3.78, 10.59, 6.43, 11.52, 9.44, 11.24, 5.15, 6.19, 9.13, 13.67, 11.71, 5.29, 6.01, 7.92, 9.68, 10.54, 9.42, 13.35, 10.18, 13.31, 6.69, 9.90, 7.36, 9.92, 8.35, 7.83, 10.04, 9.07, 8.76, 6.65, 7.16, 9.50, 8.55, 4.53, 11.65, 7.53, 6.71, 8.17, 10.71, 10.84, 12.39, 7.26, 7.63, 6.80, 7.11, 6.92, 5.70, 7.81, 6.18, 9.23, 8.50, 9.91, 12.96, 10.60, 8.44, 8.08, 8.45, 9.26, 8.50, 6.81, 12.97, 8.40, 10.93, 10.79, 7.34, 7.37, 9.41, 20.81, 6.88, 8.37, 8.44, 8.89, 9.57, 9.50, 5.33, 8.98, 5.93, 14.71, 7.59, 8.35, 7.69, 6.51, 5.84, 14.96, DNF(9.38), 7.32, 8.02, 4.85, 10.89, 7.96, 6.46, 4.77, 8.74, 7.87, 8.50, 8.05, 8.75, 5.13, 10.32, 8.19, 10.13, 12.23, 12.61, 7.41, 6.85, 7.42, 9.13, 12.03, 8.85, 7.87, 4.92, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 12.64, 7.50, 6.77, 10.59, 10.51, 9.02, 6.69, 7.87, 8.08, 7.24, 10.97, 9.71, 5.76, 10.58, 6.59, 13.34, 9.51, 6.71, 3.20, 9.51, 10.55, 6.83, 7.63, 7.32, 6.70, 7.44, 9.10, 9.47, 9.87, 8.61, 7.98, 11.10, 7.58, 7.37, 6.75, 7.31, 7.72, 8.68, 5.96, 11.35, 7.78, 14.30, 10.86, 7.89, 12.10, 8.17, 11.20, 5.13, 11.01, 16.08, 9.36, 10.66, 12.73, 11.01, 10.86, 14.64, 7.36, 6.11, 8.47, 6.19, 6.95, 7.32, 11.35, 6.37, 5.59, 11.82, 7.38, 8.88, 7.49, 9.12, 7.74, 8.41, 9.72, 11.06, 8.05, 7.86, 10.70, 8.11, 13.38, 8.94, 7.77, 8.56, 6.58, 6.93, 7.03, 8.85, 11.19, 6.95, 7.36, 8.49, 11.34, 7.47, 7.42, 14.22, 10.39, 6.55, 7.69, 6.22, 5.99, 9.77, 9.33, 10.08, 5.86, 5.27, 9.30, 6.43, 6.70, 6.15, 8.65, 8.70, 7.95, 8.77, 11.89, 9.03, 9.05, 5.57, 7.38, 10.10, 10.53, 10.67, 4.66, 12.39, 8.85, 8.83, 7.58, 9.95, 5.29, 13.92, 10.51, 8.70, 6.25, 6.91, 11.29, 6.64, 5.29, 11.08, 9.67, 21.58, 7.41, 6.76, 14.24, 9.82, 9.40, 5.60, 7.52, 10.19, 8.64, 8.77, 11.01, 7.97, 10.88, 9.54, 8.57, 8.29, 9.88, 7.17, 5.72, 5.83, 11.20, 7.99, 10.66, 12.64, 9.65, 9.34, 9.29, 9.40, 8.71, 11.04, 6.38, 9.07, 11.44, 8.83, 8.62, 5.34, 8.08, 6.56, 16.06, 13.05, 11.14, 8.10, 6.95, 11.19, 8.12, 8.37, 11.41, 10.21, 9.17, 7.40, 6.17, 11.34, 11.54, 8.67, 7.95, 7.54, 7.06, 6.70, 6.40, 6.02, 7.02, 6.59, 6.73, 9.63, 12.91, 18.13, 10.28, 9.19, 5.69, 6.41, 6.67, 6.73, 11.50, 8.81, 9.11, 5.95, 10.66, 8.77, 5.13, 5.14, 10.72, 7.06, 9.17, 7.34, 6.91, 8.71, 10.85, 9.41, 7.67, 12.66, 7.43, 5.93, 9.32, 6.62, 6.08, 7.63, 5.90, 11.83, 10.28, 9.68, 8.63, 10.30, 7.83, 8.11, 9.84, 10.48, 7.48, 10.93, 9.98, 7.80, 5.37, 6.94, 7.76, 11.31, 6.58, 6.34, 10.53, 6.74, 5.99, 9.02, 7.88, 11.10, 9.13, 7.93, 8.77, 7.39, 6.01, 6.70, 5.71, 7.18, 10.37, 8.63, 12.82, 6.77, 13.70, 7.17, 8.85, 7.35, 9.44, 10.99, 12.27, 8.22, 8.73, 9.12, 7.53, 4.86, 8.64, 10.82, 8.70, 5.26, 8.06, 8.24, 9.41, 6.76, 9.22, 6.20, 6.16, 10.17, 7.07, 6.92, 6.68, 6.05, 8.65, 6.75, 13.80, 7.24, 5.63, 11.24, 13.31, 6.88, 7.81, 9.42, 4.91, 15.04, 7.45, 5.85, 10.71, 10.30, 8.05, 7.94, 12.93, 5.59, 6.58, 4.96, 8.58, 8.98, 9.81, 6.97, 6.98, 10.27, 7.37, 10.97, 9.92, 7.65, 7.31, 9.35, 6.29, 6.80, 9.40, 7.70, 9.08, 9.12, 7.84, 11.46, 7.50, 8.89, 8.27, 10.63, 11.31, 14.93, 9.63, 7.20, 7.96, 9.78, 8.03, 10.45, 10.18, 6.82, 13.31, 7.83, 6.87, 13.32, 8.56, 7.65, 8.86, 5.92, 9.76, 6.52, 10.90, 9.80, 15.65, 7.47, 7.67, 9.30, 4.73, 8.50, 12.58, 7.65, 6.24, 7.77, 8.08, 5.03, 9.28, 7.60, 9.30, 9.14, 8.31, 6.36, 11.22, 7.03, 6.38, 9.66, 10.84, 9.45, 6.54, 9.03, 8.28, 15.64, 10.89, 7.61, 9.31, 8.29, 7.31, 8.54, 6.38, 7.71, 6.16, 10.67, 5.97, 6.95, 6.68, 6.00, 8.26, 7.54, 5.38, 6.01, 5.38, 5.43, 10.69, 8.61, 11.90, 7.42, 6.32, 8.64, 5.65, 7.36, 7.38, 13.34, 8.54, 11.37, 5.65, 6.84, 6.58, 7.21, 7.53, 10.27, 5.92, 12.04, 7.25, 6.29, 9.23, 6.16, 6.11, 9.97, 10.58, 7.42, 11.18, 7.24, 8.22, 9.30, 6.91, 10.55, 9.18, 6.29, 6.59, 8.41, 8.03, 14.69, 7.47, 6.89, 7.57, 9.06, 7.77, 9.38, 9.45, 5.14, 8.11, 7.41, 7.25, 6.65, 6.80, 8.37, 8.71, 10.62, 9.93, 7.47, 9.50, 6.70, 10.44, 6.60, 9.13, 9.77, 6.27, 7.31, 6.41, 7.71, 6.41, 15.62, 12.34, 10.85, 9.30, 6.43, 5.77, 8.38, 9.39, 7.14, 9.35, 8.58, 7.90, 5.71, 9.42, 8.62, 7.24, 11.62, 8.08, 7.28, 8.30, 11.71, 9.08, 8.50, 6.88, 8.52, 9.69, 5.52, 7.92, 11.58, 10.87, 8.14, 6.06, 6.05, 8.67, 10.64, 8.99, 5.96, 8.01, 6.53, 7.98, 6.78, 11.59, 7.23, 8.59, 7.06, 6.14, 9.02, 6.69, 6.85, 9.48, 4.41, 6.49, 11.38, 6.25, 3.47, 7.84, 6.92, 5.71, 8.29, 9.54, 7.77, 12.03, 9.54, 6.29, 5.75, 4.83, 6.74, 5.90, 9.94, 13.91, 9.17, 6.90, 8.38, 7.35, 6.55, 8.47, 10.03, 6.17, 8.59, 9.87, 9.06+, 8.25, 7.98, 8.70, 6.07, 6.74, 9.84, 9.37, 10.43, 4.47, 13.08, 7.08, 11.71, 7.59, 11.73, 7.51, 7.78, 7.69, 8.38, 7.92, 7.75, 7.10, 10.69, 8.34, 19.31, 13.75, 11.87, 8.24, 8.30, 6.82, 9.46, 7.29, 3.92, 12.49, 6.19, 6.83, 15.14, 9.69, 9.89, 11.48, 7.31, 6.62, 12.58, 12.68, 11.64, 5.16, 7.23, 10.69, 11.60, 10.76, 6.56, 15.17, 9.10, 8.14, 13.88, 8.31, 7.16, 9.99, 8.91, 9.32, 9.27, 6.41, 9.00, 7.13, 4.03, 5.81, 6.29, 8.04, 7.53, 8.79, 6.24, 9.21, 9.56, 14.14, 6.21, 9.32, 8.49, 6.83, 7.68, 4.94, 6.25, 9.46, 10.07, 6.80, 4.03, 12.03, 8.24, 5.36, 6.92, 5.93, 8.37, 6.08, 6.61, 7.06, 9.44, 6.56, 6.63, 7.02, 6.34, 6.14, 7.72, 9.68, 9.10, 8.40, 7.62, 5.15, 7.05, 9.09, 8.38, 6.16, 7.78, 7.18, 10.73, 10.88, 6.27, 9.63, 7.08, 7.72, 8.91, 11.05, 9.95, 5.88, 7.17, 6.63, 5.91, 7.17, 9.97, 7.11, 7.23, 7.84, 8.20, 7.80, 8.56, 9.27, 7.86, 6.50, 6.97, 5.59, 8.50, 15.57, 6.01, 8.13, 9.90, 13.40, 7.54, 8.86, 6.77, 7.61, 6.05, 8.40, 8.25, 15.24, 11.49, 7.41, 8.21, 5.90, 7.56, 9.56, 10.47, 9.72, 13.01, 6.05, 8.34, 14.04, 7.77, 10.31, 6.52, 9.64, 14.19, 6.01, 9.35, 8.74, 8.53, 7.33, 7.66, 7.35, 10.10, 9.03, 3.11, 8.11, 6.85, 8.44, 5.47, 7.31, 9.15, 10.29, 7.28, 6.19, 13.19, 8.80, 9.31, 8.31, 7.23, 7.12, 8.68, 7.84, 7.35, 9.12, 7.11, 6.38, 8.43, 6.13, 7.71, 7.44, 9.54, 6.60, 7.50, 3.92, 14.31, 14.41, 9.14, 8.17, 5.34, 8.79, 9.92, 6.89, 10.02, 11.23, 5.59, 11.20, 7.51, 9.49, 7.03, 10.30, 6.07, 5.65, 17.02, 8.01, 7.60, 7.11, 8.70, 7.18, 8.37, 8.67, DNF(6.08), 7.62, 6.71, 7.29, 13.23, 10.73, 7.62, 8.81, 13.13, 9.02, 12.63, 13.44, 7.18, 7.75, 10.44, 8.35, 8.61, 6.01, 13.43, 6.67, 5.02, 7.87, 7.81, 6.68, 7.73, 8.13, 9.02, 9.08, 9.06, 8.57, 7.80, 8.63, 8.52, 8.25, 10.41, 9.38, 11.20, 9.71, 14.71, 6.23, 10.93, 5.84, 7.16, 8.44, 7.64, 7.83, 5.96, 12.75, 8.55, 7.74, 7.17, 7.44, 6.56, 8.56, 8.44, 7.68, 10.20, 8.04, 8.89, 6.73, 9.44, 7.87, 8.76, 5.42, 9.20, 4.34, 10.43, 8.20, 9.20, 9.88, 7.91, 6.77, 11.12, 8.92, 7.59, 11.24, 10.20, 8.50, 17.55, 8.24, 7.95, 8.29, 6.17, 6.26, 6.82, 9.87, 3.69, 13.14, 9.59, 6.52, 7.05, 7.57, 7.50, 6.55, 7.14, 6.39, 6.92, 8.24, 6.07, 12.27, 8.10, 6.98, 9.39, 6.89, 8.77, 6.64, 8.08, 8.67, 5.78, 13.65, 16.50, 10.15, 7.17, 6.82, 9.24, 14.93, 13.87, 9.07, 7.02, 18.28, 8.61, 8.67, 7.72, 7.74, 7.15, 7.29, 6.80, 10.43, 8.21, 5.77, 5.55, 6.80, 7.16, 8.16, 7.88, 6.68, 7.88, 12.12, 7.94, 7.44, 7.97, 12.10, 7.61, 3.81, 9.11, 6.69, 5.18, 7.40, 8.50, 6.95, 8.91, 8.72, 8.64, 9.46, 8.11, 8.28, 6.18, 6.80, 6.84, 6.01, 10.07, 8.32, 11.06, 6.70, 11.67, 9.29, 9.77, 7.78, 5.99, 10.94, 7.02, 7.54, 8.13, 13.95, 10.48, 7.87, 8.03, 5.21, 9.09, 8.07, 7.17, 5.76, 7.43, 6.52, 13.08, 13.13, 10.99, 7.62, 5.18, 5.35, 9.77, 7.51, 8.99, 6.61, 11.52, 8.44, 9.39, 13.98, 6.34, 8.92, 8.41, 7.56, 8.45, 8.02, 5.69, 4.11, 7.18, 8.14, 9.24, 5.75, 9.02, 10.56, 6.41, 9.98, 7.96, 7.12, 6.94, 4.63, 5.11, 7.09, 9.35, 10.21, 8.02, 8.62, 6.17, 8.65, 8.18, 5.33, 7.89, 9.61, 8.74, 6.21, 9.65, 7.08, 7.96, 7.36, 8.64, 12.85, 9.16, 7.57, 12.93, 9.11, 8.39, 11.47, 9.76, 8.23, 7.69, 4.71, 8.37, 8.23, 8.98, 6.35, 7.79, 9.72, 10.24, 5.83, 5.05, 15.21, 5.57, 8.48, 7.83, 7.08, 7.32, 10.47, 7.40, 5.68, 10.16, 15.64, 4.86, 4.82, 9.84, 7.84, 8.48, 7.31, 6.93, 8.49, 8.77, 8.80, 9.90, 8.13, 8.30, 7.66, 7.44, 10.48, 8.13, 8.11, 9.60, 6.44, 13.04, 9.81, 10.30, 7.00, 5.67, 8.31, 7.01, 7.60, 6.91, 9.86, 8.68, 10.12, 9.50, 10.18, 8.41, 8.70, 8.17, 6.34, 8.73, 9.50, 13.70, 8.31, 8.01, 6.27, 8.91, 9.48, 6.73, 7.23, 6.02, 12.76, 6.44, 8.77+, 7.26, 10.21, 10.42, 8.64, 9.08, 6.84, 5.95, 5.68, 10.42, 8.50, 8.77, 9.32, 7.88, 8.14, 8.78, 10.48, 14.34, 7.74, 6.92, 7.64, 7.57, 6.61, 12.45, 5.41, 9.90, 7.63, 8.04, 6.91, 9.14, 9.63, 6.94, 6.20, 7.75, 10.78, 6.91, 10.43, 7.61, 6.50, 8.50, 8.19, 9.59, 6.12, 4.79, 6.74, 8.04, 7.71, 10.86, 5.73, 8.55, 7.75, 5.93, 6.44, 7.89, 6.80, 7.21, 5.12, 5.84, 9.50, 8.52, 7.80, 8.37, 5.15, 7.44, 7.66, 11.96, 9.11, 10.42, 7.93, 7.72, 5.20, 14.07, 12.39, 6.74, 6.39, 6.65, 6.49, 7.13, 6.71, 7.55, 9.20, 11.47, 9.23, 9.03, 7.48, 6.19, 6.08, 7.19, 22.66, 9.93, 8.69, 5.86, 8.64, 10.87, 9.93, 7.56, 8.05, 7.12, 9.33, 9.75, 6.15, 9.17, 13.37, 6.65, 8.58, 8.97, 9.97, 10.50, 7.60, 11.92, 8.84, 5.08, 9.38, 9.14, 6.47, 7.35, 7.11, 6.70, 7.25, 6.88, 10.69, 6.23, 4.99, 7.74, 7.92, 7.96, 7.69, 8.53, 5.19, 5.26, 6.16, 10.92, 5.28, 9.42, 8.60, 7.86, 11.42, 7.60, 8.40, 12.13, 7.98, 6.31, 7.76, 7.12, 7.99, 7.80, 8.67, 7.99, 7.75, 7.52, 6.04, 5.79, 7.60, 5.72, 4.81, 5.89, 6.41, 6.26, 6.85, 7.03, 11.28, 7.68, 10.61, 6.61, 5.99, 10.39, 7.09, 7.53, 5.35, 7.80, 8.34, 6.55, DNF(7.68), 8.32, 11.33, 7.83, 8.08, 7.30, 7.72, 6.96, 5.90, 12.15, 6.77, 4.02, 8.13, 7.46, 9.18, 7.08, 5.56, 7.48, 9.57, 7.78, 8.25, 6.34, 7.04, 9.20, 3.72, 7.13, 10.28, 7.03, 7.67, 6.65, 8.27, 8.12, 9.41, 4.69, 9.65, 7.11, 16.58, 5.61, 7.20, 15.47, 10.42, 6.15, 6.68, 7.58, 8.25, 5.76, 6.52, 11.88, 7.53, 8.28, 7.67, 8.17, 5.43, 7.44, 7.47, 10.00, 6.53, 6.73, 8.93, 14.76, 8.06, 6.31, 9.65, 7.78, 6.33, 7.56, 7.41, 10.30, 9.89, 12.56, 7.84, 7.12, 8.98, 11.25, 7.36, 9.71, 8.35, 8.00, 9.83, 8.40, 6.45, 8.31, 7.73, 13.55, 9.29, 8.09, 6.95, 6.92, 9.69, 7.00, 6.34, 13.07, 8.92, 5.67, 9.08+, 18.88, 9.31, 8.04, 9.04, 7.48, 7.40, 6.88, 10.03, 7.25, 7.77, 7.20, 9.38, 7.22, 9.32, 5.86, 7.49, 8.01, 8.58, 6.31, 6.60, 5.56, 7.77, 7.63, 5.72, 10.00, 6.43, 8.28, 8.07, 8.34, 5.92, 8.16, 7.08, 6.28, 6.42, 10.19, 5.34, 8.41, 8.64, 8.36, 12.77, 8.21, 4.86, 8.96, 6.06, 7.37, 5.45, 6.47, 6.97, 9.69, 7.02, 7.74, 9.18, 8.00, 7.57, 9.85, 6.77, 9.35, 9.90, 8.31, 4.35, 6.97, 7.36, 6.46, 8.50, 6.65, 7.81, 9.80, 8.07, 5.75, 6.62, 9.13, 7.98, 8.41, 8.87, 7.16, 8.83, 7.87, 6.17, 14.68, 6.74, 7.15, 8.25, 7.26, 6.58, 9.14, 6.41, 8.97, 7.69, 5.47, 5.38, 8.35, 8.17, 7.98, 8.99, 8.19, 7.27, 15.29, 7.10, 12.16, 6.20, 8.09, 6.23, 6.08, 6.40, 9.63, 8.07, 7.14, 9.66, 6.84, 7.53, 8.82, 7.45, 8.13, 6.56, 8.71, 7.21, 7.83, 5.28, 11.22, 7.60, 4.29, 8.73, 16.58, 4.59, 4.67, 12.08, 13.21, 6.32, 6.78, 7.92, 7.82, 7.15, 6.84, 6.89, 9.26, 8.41, 8.15, 7.85, 5.69, 8.80, 6.40, 5.73, 5.24, 7.57, 10.15, 7.10, 7.94, 10.21, 7.75, 5.20, 6.06, 7.92, 6.59, 5.77, 6.57, 8.16, 7.05, 6.91, 6.91, 8.96, 9.15, 9.22, 9.60, 7.87, 7.84, 9.14, 5.98, 6.97, 8.31, 6.18, 7.82, 15.92, 6.32, 6.89, 6.92, 7.64, 8.45, 5.08, 7.55, 7.03, 6.18, 8.61, 7.65, 6.40, 11.74, 6.86, 8.70, 6.92, 9.28, 6.77, 3.50, 7.80, 7.47, 5.93, 11.38, 7.03, 7.96, 9.39, 11.11, 9.78, 7.48, 7.20, 10.22, 10.26, 6.55, 6.38, 8.83, 9.63, 12.88, 7.43, 6.53, 7.30, 10.42, 7.89, 8.10, 5.67, 9.56, 5.48, 14.33, 8.28, 7.88, 9.02, 7.46, 6.21, 8.32, 5.58, 8.73, 14.12, 8.39, 9.49, 5.64, 9.15, 7.36, 7.75, 5.47, 8.72, 7.70, 7.12, 11.26, 8.07, 5.83, 11.10, 7.50, 9.32, 5.06, 9.12, 8.19, 7.92, 8.78, 8.29, 7.83, 5.24, 5.86, 9.21, 6.68, 5.57, 9.72, 10.26, 5.69, 12.59, 5.49, 7.96, 8.59, 9.87, 8.00, 6.11, 10.67, 5.75, 6.62, 8.64, 7.48, 8.21, 5.48, 4.54, 9.87, 6.23, 5.63, 10.06, 9.58, 6.68, 8.51, 6.47, 9.00, 4.89, 10.61, 8.40, 8.31, 7.36, 7.88, 8.95, 6.65, 7.50, 9.01, 6.05, 5.54, 11.23, 5.38, 7.81, 7.42, 7.05, 8.20, 7.36, 7.30, 6.11, 8.31, 9.62, 8.07, 9.08, 5.86, 6.52, 6.93, 7.86, 8.51, 8.69, 22.45, 8.44, 7.69, 6.23, 5.63, 8.35, 10.73, 8.48, 5.91, 5.49, 14.39, 10.23, 7.92, 6.29, 7.34, 9.24, 5.45, 7.42, 8.20, 7.10, 6.48, 7.55, 7.18, 7.23, 7.26, 11.05, 8.26, 12.42, 8.97, 5.37, 5.62, 6.22, 8.05, 5.98, 7.95, 4.53, 7.42, 6.40, 5.56, 6.82, 7.35, 5.90, 7.11, 7.92, 7.23, 5.91, 6.12, 7.57, 5.33, 14.35, 3.98, 6.93, 8.38, 5.91, 6.32, 11.08, 6.34, 8.09, 6.14, 9.45, 11.53, 8.38, 5.75, 6.35, 7.59, 8.04, 8.58, 6.81, 10.14, 6.92, 8.74, 8.13, 6.43, 9.81, 8.35, 11.92+, 6.55, 7.83, 4.69, 8.99, 7.66, 9.69, 7.85, 8.23, 7.24, 7.59, 6.18, 7.11, 6.07, 9.57, 7.65, 7.67, 10.30, 7.60, 6.89, 16.87, 8.48, 6.75, 5.97, 6.57, 6.44, 7.15, 5.01, 9.90, 7.62, 9.19, 7.14, 6.32, 8.44, 7.63, 7.82, 6.91, 6.80, 9.08, 7.72, 7.65, 6.22, 7.68, 6.37, 6.50, 6.59, 6.38, 10.31, 6.72, 8.13, 10.01, 5.56, 6.03, 5.60, 6.21, 6.11, 6.80, 9.59, 10.59, 9.18, 6.59, 7.34, 10.11, 9.96, 6.80, 7.90, 7.16, 5.14, 6.94, 11.73, 7.88, 8.91, 7.48, 7.98, 5.04, 7.73, 7.75, 7.55, 6.90, 6.01, 3.68, 7.09, 8.98, 7.98, 8.97+, 7.15, 7.16, 11.86, 10.06, 5.75, 7.02, 7.90, 8.88, 6.85, 9.38, 7.24, 7.11, 9.22, 4.85, 8.62, 7.21, 7.96, 7.12, 8.56, 6.91, 8.20, 5.59, 5.63, 8.41, 9.02, 8.31, 12.33, 7.26, 8.24, 7.50, 7.67, 7.62, 8.01, 5.66, 10.34, 10.47, 7.10, 5.93, 6.53, 9.18, 6.97, 7.86, 7.83+, 5.82, 9.59, 9.43, 6.30, 6.98, 11.14, 5.72, 5.68, 6.44, 5.11, 5.36, 8.30, 6.04, 13.52, 6.81, 6.99, 6.67, 12.09, 8.07, 7.19, 7.38, 8.62, 6.27, 6.62, 5.11, 5.63, 6.09, 8.73, 7.44, 7.75, 8.92, 9.28, 12.84, 9.20, 6.09, 5.30, 5.42, 11.15, 5.25, 6.87, 7.39, 4.20, 7.74, 5.72, 7.90, 12.13, 6.10, 8.82, 8.62, 4.39, 5.63, 10.39, 7.65, 3.47, 7.97, 6.70, 6.73, 9.69, 6.95, 5.24, 5.41, 7.23, 6.80, 8.63, 7.12, 10.96, 8.80, 9.95, 5.41, 7.72, 6.50, 9.31, 7.88, 13.35, 6.14, 9.04, 8.27, 5.73, 10.49, 8.40, 7.93, 6.18, 11.17, 8.18, 10.02, 4.83, 7.91, 15.11, 11.24, 7.73, 5.96, 12.93, 10.28, 6.76, 8.26, 5.71, 12.37, 6.56, 11.00, 7.60, 12.72, 8.40, 7.38, 10.25, 9.65, 7.60, 5.76, 7.26, 8.35, 9.21, 5.97, 9.23, 7.32, 6.55, 9.41, 7.66, 7.49, 7.16, 8.39, 8.03, 3.64, 8.01, 7.76, 6.76, 7.40, 4.73, 8.24, 7.20, 9.70, 7.10, 5.37, 6.44, 4.66, 8.25, 4.09, 5.99, 6.62, 10.32, 8.20, 12.77, 9.96, 6.06, 8.02, 9.24, 8.43, 10.51, 6.62, 7.90, 8.18, 8.90, 8.88, 7.92, 11.29, 9.26, 9.09, 7.64, 7.20, 7.88, 7.87, 5.86, 8.58, 9.57, 9.99, 7.13, 10.29, 8.00, 11.09, 9.43, 8.58, 5.83, 7.32, 6.42, 7.72, 7.80, 7.14, 7.38, 7.49, 8.85, 7.19, 9.91, 10.62, 8.61, 7.81, 9.38, 11.32, 6.77, 5.37, 5.32, 9.75, 7.67, 10.37, 8.82, 5.94, 7.08, 7.77, 4.56, 12.24, 8.09, 12.52, 4.54, 12.23, 5.94, 7.99, 7.32, 6.30, 7.25, 7.35, 7.90, 7.24, 7.54, 8.34, 5.85, 9.98, 7.44, 8.30, 9.47, 7.91, 9.01, 5.78, 7.23, 10.90, 10.77, 6.95, 7.15, 10.81, 7.35, 8.16, 8.07, 10.35, 4.87, 6.45, 8.28, 6.61, 6.65, 16.21, 6.68, 6.56, 6.01, 10.49, 7.71, 7.66, 12.42, 5.36, 6.86, 10.28, 7.11, 5.69, 5.03, 7.42, 6.49, 10.18, 6.58, 6.47, 7.06, 6.92, 8.07, 6.35, 6.73, 9.57, 7.04, 6.39, 7.60, 7.87, 8.01, 6.40, 5.52, 4.02, 6.81, 7.58, 7.29, 9.38, 12.22, 10.52, 14.67, 7.48, 6.72, 6.16, 10.06, 8.89, 5.28, 7.63, 6.00, 5.67, 7.20, 6.58, 6.92, 2.13, 6.19, 6.74, 13.13, 3.74, 5.61, 9.35, 6.84, 6.71, 9.54, 8.46, 6.09, 8.52, 7.65, 5.87, 7.86, 10.52, 6.98, 7.89, 6.19, 10.22, 6.91, 10.16, 8.43, 10.64, 6.94, 7.56, 7.63, 12.18, 5.37, 8.25, 6.21, 4.81, 17.24, 6.13, 5.48, 7.12, 7.80, 5.76, 6.23, 8.91, 5.63, 6.30, 7.92, 7.02, 9.26, 9.51, 8.71, 15.62, 5.12, 10.22, 9.30, 10.24, 7.27, 5.99, 12.92, 4.97, 6.23, 11.53, 4.94, 7.81, 8.86, 9.51, 7.28, 7.38, 7.47, 7.91, 8.64, 5.37, 6.54, 6.81, 13.37, 6.89, 10.39, 9.18, 6.92, 7.01, 8.05, 5.61, 9.95, 8.68, 6.55, 11.23, 5.79, 10.77, 9.46, 10.30, 6.59, 9.66, 8.87, 6.84, 8.15, 8.80, 8.73, 7.56, 6.94, 7.47, 6.05, 6.80, 8.26, 8.26, 8.27, 8.38, 7.69, 8.91, 6.48, 8.31, 5.94, 6.59, 7.52, 6.92, 6.32, 8.39, 9.14, 7.27, 6.99, 6.71, 6.29, 9.28, 7.70, 8.67, 10.36, 5.38, 8.21, 6.90, 9.76, 8.24, 9.63, 11.31, 9.46, 7.43, 8.55, 11.54, 9.60, 9.22, 6.45, 6.32, 8.37, 7.19, 8.27, 9.53, 8.78, 6.70, 6.61, 6.43, 10.62, 6.99, 8.13, 9.65, 8.82, 11.19, 7.27, 7.50, 10.03, 7.11, 7.88, 8.17, 8.32, 8.02, 9.56, 6.27, 7.22, 10.23, 7.22, 7.89, 6.50, 6.33, 9.24, 8.71, 7.23, 6.75, 4.69, 11.94, 4.95, 7.89, 7.30, 9.80, 8.12, 8.17, 5.21, 7.72, 7.76, 6.10, 5.01, 9.43, 6.35, 7.74, 10.13, 13.55, 6.26, 5.59, 7.50, 7.14, 10.02, 6.99, 9.80, 6.73, 9.23, 7.91, 9.90, 7.75, 9.15, DNF(11.35), 12.32, 10.35, 6.09, 9.74, 9.76, 5.89, 6.92, 7.26, 7.13, 7.83, 13.12, 9.20, 8.43, 8.53, 5.51, 10.24, 8.95, 8.73, 4.57, 6.81, 10.94, 6.97, 11.41, 7.07, 7.23, 7.97, 8.13, 6.94, 7.63, 8.07, 9.07, 6.34, 6.89, 8.27, 7.29, 12.73, 4.17, 8.54, 7.56, 7.27, 8.55, 9.23, 7.17, 12.07, 9.18, 7.89, 9.77, 5.37, 5.41, 7.09, 5.46, 12.01, 10.79, 4.70, 7.47, 8.28, 10.59, 6.15, 6.33, 8.93, 7.04, 7.94, 7.50, 10.69, 7.86, 7.56, 10.62, 9.45, 9.53, 6.86, 7.22, 5.11, 5.91, 4.92, 7.39, 8.20, 8.31, 6.35, 5.37, 5.66, 8.87, 7.89, 7.39, 13.72, 9.90, 9.66, 9.87, 7.38, 6.47, 4.75, 8.07, 10.70, 10.04, 6.87, 9.01, 10.21, 5.65, 10.40, 8.29, 6.67, 7.84, 6.88, 7.20, 9.93, 8.43, 7.15, 7.11, 5.60, 7.56, 14.65, 6.08, 6.59, 9.95, 17.53, 5.84, 7.33, 4.39, 8.84, 5.56, 7.75, 6.00, 6.59, 4.63, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 9.29, 6.28, 7.52, 6.82, 9.91, 5.72, 9.53, 10.47, 6.74, 5.81, 5.12, 5.80, 6.72, 7.38, 10.37, 8.08, 10.09, 6.02, 11.95, 7.09, 6.09, 5.77, 8.39, 9.69, 8.37, 6.73, 8.27, 7.86, 6.33, 8.83, 5.50, 10.94, 10.06, 7.66, 6.64, 8.61, 7.50, 7.08, 7.65, 8.60, 9.01, 5.18, 11.22, 8.67, 7.92, 6.93, 7.63, 7.48, 10.85, 7.73, 10.22, 14.06, 6.61, 12.24, 5.90, 4.47, 5.38, 6.78, 7.90, 13.53, 9.79, 10.16, 5.11, 6.83, 4.93, 7.23, 8.83, 7.24, 8.22, 5.73, 8.56, 6.85, 6.44, 11.35, 7.65, 9.14, 6.98, 13.11, 8.57, 8.50, 7.79, 6.82, 6.17, 8.36, 6.62, 7.74, 13.85, 8.20, 6.73, 9.12, 10.40, 10.48, 10.20, 5.65, 7.71, 6.45, 16.50, 11.08, 10.29, 5.47, 9.39, 7.35, 7.29, 5.46, 7.68, 7.50, 5.73, 5.37, 7.64, 5.52, 5.85, 9.61, 6.70, 15.22, 7.96, 7.27, 7.06, 11.63+, 7.09, 6.09, 5.65, 11.03, 9.65, 5.24, 7.40, 6.70, 6.37, 10.33, 8.25, 6.48, 8.68, 8.36, 8.98, 4.00, 10.60, 6.85, 8.52, 6.87, 7.27, 8.25, 8.72, 13.04, 7.00, 9.55, 9.39, 6.38, 5.99, 6.79, 8.60, 9.68, 6.59, 9.81, 7.93, 7.88, 21.04, 11.31, 7.29, 7.88, 8.56, 7.33, 6.97, 13.41+, 9.57, 8.43, 7.15, 11.71, 11.40, 6.20, 8.71, 10.46, 9.45, 8.38, 4.76, 9.05, 13.30, 7.77, 13.23, 9.53, 6.08, 10.12, 9.63, 5.81, 4.90, 6.39, 4.99, 6.17, 6.85, 5.75, 7.08, 9.86, 7.50, 8.33, 8.02, 5.77, 7.67, 9.02, 7.10, 6.08, 8.55, 5.52, 6.25, 10.14, 5.41, 10.27, 7.27, 8.12, 6.64, 7.30, 5.69, 5.31, 9.08, 8.24, 8.49, 6.37, 8.43, 10.31, 10.37, 6.65, 10.70, 7.20, 6.76, 8.80, 7.61, 9.25, 8.32, 8.65, 6.68, 8.15, 7.06, 10.45, 7.27, 14.16, 7.37, 8.40, 6.45, 8.42, 7.73, 8.35, 8.13, 6.37, 10.50, 7.83, 7.24, 9.19, 10.57, 9.53, 9.50, 4.89, 6.30, 4.93, 9.18, 8.68, 5.65, 5.80, 7.75, 8.16, 6.95, 10.14, 6.02, 8.17, 9.77, 5.79, 10.08, 8.82, 6.75, 11.45, 8.94, 8.55, 6.18, 10.12, 8.14, 7.02, 4.23, 7.15, 10.82, 6.49, 8.08, 9.73, 12.87, 6.56, 6.32, 7.97, 9.58, 8.25, 8.69, 8.17, 9.32, 8.64, 8.39, 7.26, 9.24, 8.60, 11.71, 11.07, 6.44, 10.57, 7.36, 10.81, 12.12, 6.31, 10.05, 8.20, 7.04, 8.86, 9.86, 7.67, 7.01, 8.96, 6.86, 9.88, 6.43, 4.77, 14.81, 5.60, 9.77, 6.57, 8.76, 6.39, 10.04, 9.82, 13.06, 8.33, 7.51, 9.86, 10.64, 8.70, 6.68, 11.80, 6.62, 8.43, 12.35, 8.53, 6.07, 10.41, 8.96, 7.36, 7.89, 7.94, 11.80, 6.91, 10.38, 8.64, 9.43, 7.43, 11.35, 9.33, 4.88, 10.06, 8.43, 15.12, 6.02, 5.22, 6.74, 5.31, 6.85, 6.05, 2.17, 6.16, 10.09, 9.23, 5.45, 6.50, 6.39, 7.32, 9.02, 6.66, 6.92, 9.71, 5.60, 14.33, 8.85, 6.19, 9.54, 5.94, 6.79, 9.85, 8.71, 10.80, 9.89, 7.38, 8.23, 9.86, 8.70, 6.20, 6.49, 7.74, 10.62, 9.44, 11.72, 6.76, 7.75, 6.20, 6.98, 8.39, 7.86, 9.38, 8.06, 10.35, 9.44, 10.54, 7.84, 8.10, 4.73, 8.28, 8.34, 10.22, 9.35, 10.98, 9.01, 9.09, 9.33, 7.01, 9.42, 5.62, 7.49, 9.43, 8.46, 8.93, 8.61, 8.15, 8.30, 9.90, 8.46, 10.40, 7.49, 7.02, 8.53, 9.83, 8.40, 4.13, 6.47, 7.30, 9.27, 8.19, 5.95, 6.87, 9.54, 13.39, 7.72, 11.45, 12.69, 7.40, 7.68, 9.18, 11.69, 7.51, 9.13, 6.85, 10.78, 7.60, 9.33, 13.75, 8.09, 8.70, 8.46, 9.72, 9.34, 12.84, 9.06, 8.63, 20.08, 13.93, 5.71, 8.34, 5.17, 7.20, 5.93, 6.38, 11.84, 6.39, 8.68, 9.88, 6.52, 7.23, 10.20, 7.07, 8.26, 13.91, 9.88, 5.82, 16.08, 7.16, 7.24, 7.73, 11.13, 8.95, 6.25, 6.39, 13.71, 7.22, 11.08, 11.51, 8.03, 8.67, 15.59, 10.97, 5.53, 10.71, 9.79, 9.17, 6.99, 8.66, 6.90, 6.90, 6.93, 3.44, 13.39, 12.84, 9.91, 8.53, 11.19, 8.73, 12.07, 7.62, 10.34, 9.00, 9.60, 11.91, 8.85, 8.04, 6.25, 6.15, 7.35, 10.34, 7.15, 7.84, 7.30, 4.50, 7.31, 10.57, 8.51, 14.57, 10.88, 5.57, 12.17, 7.63, 16.12, 5.44, 9.13, 9.70, 19.44, 12.07, 11.64, 9.14, 9.98, 8.36, 8.99, 9.38, 12.11, 5.82, 7.01, 8.12, 10.19, 7.23, 9.13, 6.86, 10.31, 8.83, 6.54, 8.97, 8.67, 6.47, 9.67, 9.94, 8.86, 7.16, 11.34, 11.59, 6.24, 10.88, 14.06, 10.91, 12.67, 5.14, 8.77, 5.36, 6.30, 8.10, 8.39, 6.90, 4.73, 7.41, 5.54, 9.15, 8.37, 7.94, 5.72, 7.05, 7.56, 6.72, 5.11, 7.49, 8.62, 5.06, 5.68, 6.92, 6.50, 5.71, 8.25, 5.24, 3.52, 9.41, 6.90, 8.01, 6.08, 8.05, 8.74, 4.89, 9.67, 7.08, 5.11, 7.63, 6.30, 10.23, 10.17, 9.25, 13.56, 6.13, 5.97, 6.75, 8.22, 5.40, 8.20, 7.21, 14.51, 6.46, 13.99, 8.10, 8.27, 9.76, 8.09, 6.38, 6.08, 8.30, 12.69, 7.80, 9.14, 12.27, 7.37, 5.31, 5.71, 9.42, 7.06, 7.81, 5.73, 5.59, 8.72, 7.39, 7.77, 6.72, 8.81, 10.75, 11.00, 6.52, 9.46, 7.50, 12.11, 10.74, 6.51, 6.33, 8.00, 7.36, 10.41, 11.97, 9.10, 12.53, 9.87, 8.26, 8.07, 12.37, 9.33, 6.78, 9.58, 7.79, 9.87, 6.22, 9.77, 6.84, 9.24, 6.33, 8.88, 9.64, 8.61, 7.52, 8.50, 8.97, 11.26, 7.17, 7.38, 8.71, 8.47, 9.16, 9.36, 12.47, 6.03, 6.84, 12.64, 8.60, 13.87, 8.94, 12.08, 14.89, 10.52, 10.93, 11.44, 8.91, 9.46, 8.76, 8.42, 9.19, 6.60, 5.20, 7.80, 6.47, 8.16, 8.50, 6.18, 5.76, 8.11, 9.49, 8.25, 9.50, 4.87, 11.00, 14.21, 12.11, 11.59, 10.57, 10.03, 7.09, 9.96, 12.13, 7.01, 9.98, 5.65, 10.37, 8.13, 9.58, 7.51, 8.82, 10.08, 7.81, 9.57, 8.86, 10.11, 7.98, 11.31, 7.98, 9.45, 7.24, 8.03, 8.77, 13.54, 9.80, 5.39, 5.99, 5.99, 9.91, 10.30, 12.76, 7.83, 5.59, 9.43, 8.31, 8.97, 12.64, 7.95, 8.33, 5.16, 8.02, 6.70, 9.35, 10.68, 11.01, 10.38, 9.59, 9.89, 8.65, 6.31, 12.52, 7.90, 12.58, 5.62, 7.87, 8.16, 7.15, 8.96, 5.73, 8.18, 8.65, 11.74, 8.97, 8.63, 14.02, 11.65, 8.13, 6.77, 9.02, 4.06, 7.91, 12.25, 6.02, 9.62, 6.49, 8.66, 12.21, 7.55, 8.68, 5.80, 7.93, 8.63, 12.63, 7.57, 17.96, 7.50, 10.18, 6.96, 7.13, 8.31, 13.63, 8.23, 8.52, 9.98, 9.58, 5.21, 6.12, 16.46, 14.64, 9.30, 8.98, 7.70, 8.74, 10.09, 13.25, 8.64, 7.67, 8.73, 11.63, 9.56, 7.57, 6.24, 6.58, 8.54, 12.93, 7.91, 8.62, 11.22, 12.93, 7.01, 16.41, 6.90, 14.12, 8.50, 7.13, 7.36, 12.90, 10.23, 10.04, 8.11, 7.05, 5.14, 6.46, 7.19, 9.93, 5.49, 9.31, 6.97, 10.10, 10.51, 8.44, 7.70, 5.31, 12.72, 13.48, 7.61, 7.80, 8.06, 7.60, 10.59, 6.81, 7.69, 6.64, 15.73, 6.00, 6.18, 10.83, 11.13, 9.56, 11.99, 8.65, 12.54, 9.02, 8.16, 11.03, 10.01, 18.11, 10.90, 8.80, 6.97, 6.81, 8.09, 9.25, 7.19, 8.26, 7.22, 9.28, 10.14, 12.05, 5.68, 6.69, 6.26, 7.03, 12.83, 9.33, 5.17, 8.51, 9.04, 6.57, 6.87, 7.61, 10.41, 6.87, 5.14, 9.24, 6.82, 4.40, 6.67, 7.44, 6.89, 7.93, 7.79, 13.51, 9.35, 11.85, 7.26, 6.12, 7.27, 6.38, 7.30, 8.33, 11.10, 9.79, 8.54, 6.06, 7.49, 7.78, 8.96, 9.07, 6.88, 6.89, 5.63, 7.96, 9.50, 7.74, 8.10, 10.04, 8.93, 7.58, 9.60, 8.80, 8.55, 6.27, 8.83, 7.19, 4.11, 6.02, 10.96, 7.32, 8.10, 6.63, 5.38, 7.42, 5.53, 7.07, 7.44, 12.70, 7.17, 6.86, 11.65, 6.63, 15.90, 8.68, 6.90, 7.56, 9.14, 4.12, 9.53, 8.36, 9.49, 7.81, 10.57, 6.77, 7.65, 8.74, 5.63, 10.01, 7.56, 16.73, 7.03, 21.43, 8.98, 5.69, 5.96, 6.93, 8.19, 9.50, 6.56, 10.00, 7.42, 7.29, 6.23, 7.27, 8.35, 6.14, 9.74, 6.45, 9.68, 6.49, 7.05, 7.89, 6.59, 8.03, 9.16, 7.71, 6.25, 6.30, 10.72, 10.16, 8.19, 5.15, 9.47, 7.32, 8.72, 4.82, 13.76, 9.81, 6.05, 5.86, 8.07, 10.16, 5.48, 7.16, 6.86, 8.32, 6.40, 6.99, 6.62, 6.77, 7.83, 3.81, 9.59, 8.05, 12.12, 6.62, 7.36, 7.32, 8.28, 7.86, 8.19, 8.52, 13.85, 8.67, 8.35, 6.84, 4.76, 9.92, 7.38, 5.13, 7.36, 7.61, 4.97, 13.66, 7.52, 10.35, 7.17, 7.53, 9.57, 7.00, 4.07, 16.71, 8.66, 10.88, 8.56, 9.18, 20.69, 8.35, 12.87, 9.92, 7.33, 6.94, 7.87, 11.39, 9.89, 8.35, 7.29, 8.99, 6.91, 9.41, 4.04, 7.08, 6.89, 7.17, 6.32, 9.95, 9.32, 6.56, 7.11, 4.89, 6.31, 6.50, 7.51, 5.68, 8.11, 9.83, 7.84, 10.99, 7.45, 6.58, 9.77, 9.69, 4.88, 7.18, 5.46, 9.30, 10.38, 4.17, 8.89, 8.34, 9.29, 8.99, 7.59, 9.17, 7.62, 8.38, 8.62, 6.95, 6.43, 7.59, 9.21, 6.32, 8.01, 11.97, 8.39, 8.89, 5.13, 7.83, 10.01, 3.96, 6.56, 7.18, 7.05, 8.37, 7.87, 8.95, 5.12, 8.74, 9.62, 8.17, 15.61, 10.20, 11.23, 5.90, 6.58, 7.04, 7.14, 7.80, 7.74, 9.86, 12.13, 6.81, 8.63, 6.89, 11.13, 9.69, 6.37, 7.47, 7.93, 9.98, 6.80, 9.19, 10.66, 6.22, 7.00, 6.98, 8.21, 11.10+, 5.53, 8.28, 8.88, 9.14, 11.78, 5.75, 7.36, 6.66, 6.73, 10.19, 7.98, 8.34, 7.61, 11.31, 8.77, 11.92, 7.85, 8.38, 7.56, 13.21, 6.16, 6.92, 6.35, 8.28, 8.04, 8.95, 6.96, 8.46, 12.16, 7.46, 10.06, 8.37, 4.87, 10.54, 9.59, 6.73, 6.91, 9.36, 8.24, 7.14, 10.75, 8.63, 6.01, 9.22, 6.85, 7.47, 10.32, 12.79, 6.00, 6.41, 10.08, 6.68, 10.43, 8.17, 5.58, 6.20, 5.65, 8.62, 4.59, 9.53, 15.73, 6.79, 8.47, 6.52, 5.23, 7.23, 8.83, 5.36, 6.41, 7.27, 8.50, 7.73, 4.50, 7.51, 9.42, 7.59, 7.14, 4.27, 4.41, 10.25, 10.72, 5.78, 5.10, 10.83, 12.07, 8.94, 8.77, 6.85, 7.44, 8.50, 7.17, 8.71, 9.04, 9.92, 7.15, 10.25, 5.44, 8.23, 7.94, 10.78, 8.51, 5.87, 8.19, 4.97, 10.70, 9.44, 6.67, 6.27, 5.08, 9.03, 6.13, 8.99, 5.21, 6.28, 7.86, 9.80, 10.30, 6.70, 7.21, 4.73, 8.28, 8.09, 9.89, 5.93, 8.17, 9.52, 8.86, 9.15, 6.38, 6.83, 14.14, 7.39, 5.30, 6.88, 7.81, 11.55, 6.74, 9.66, 11.20, 8.61, 6.88, 11.50, 9.18, 9.23, 6.98, 7.17, 6.80, 9.90, 7.44, 11.20, 7.88, 12.46, 9.69, 6.19, 7.31, 7.12, 14.10, 8.45, 6.65, 11.63, 11.54, 4.33, 7.50, 5.60, 10.24, 9.47, 8.31, 11.84, 6.23, 7.37, 10.26, 9.05, 6.56, 10.16, 8.77, 11.17, 5.73, 10.14, 7.00, 10.00, 11.80, 11.69, 7.54, 7.55, 7.28, 7.31, 7.29, 5.61, 7.45, 14.99, 8.98, 10.49, 11.09, 7.23, 6.79, 8.72, 8.50, 6.89, 6.45, 7.28, 8.03, 10.75, 8.50, 4.67, 8.77, 6.58, 8.35, 6.96, 7.57, 9.66, 6.47, 7.94, 8.29, 6.96, 16.24, 5.62, 9.77, 6.80, 10.95, 4.99, 5.05, 7.73, 8.28, 5.94, 5.25, 8.10, 6.67, 11.49, 7.04, 9.38, 7.02, 8.07, 6.88, 7.91, 7.75, 6.60, 13.63, 7.98, 5.83, 8.98, 7.44, 5.97, 7.56, 9.51, 8.43, 7.44, 12.01, 13.31, 6.01, 8.80, 7.94, 11.12, 10.98, 12.19, 3.93, 6.16, 8.34, 14.34, 7.77, 7.24, 6.61, 6.18, 6.13, 7.10, 11.71, 5.53, 7.21, 7.57, 7.98, 7.63, 5.77, 4.11, 7.23, 7.11, 9.91, 8.25, 6.84, 7.25, 6.63, 6.84, 6.59, 7.86, 9.05, 5.04, 11.34, 7.33, 8.67, 8.13, 6.09, 3.65, 5.11, 9.06, 5.68, 4.67, 9.64, 10.15, 9.41, 6.26, 8.08, 11.47, 7.12, 8.32, 8.08, 6.17, 7.79, 9.26, 5.77, 6.70, 6.92, 6.47, 7.40, 3.75, 7.15, 6.65, 6.62, 7.86, 9.43, 8.29, 7.60, 8.58, 10.24, 14.15, 9.21, 9.64, 7.68, 12.71, 7.63, 5.81, 7.12, 8.67, 12.44, 5.45, 7.45, 5.37, 6.17, 8.15, 10.48+, 6.22, 6.04, 9.00, 7.92, 6.98, 6.70, 10.78, 7.10, 7.20, 9.37, 6.78, 8.37, 6.07, 7.77, 7.23, 11.07, 5.28, 8.37, 4.46, 9.05, 12.07, 6.39, 5.87, 11.90, 6.37, 5.79, 8.94, 7.85, 5.36, 6.41, 9.51, 6.69, 10.67, 7.56, 5.73, 6.33, 8.53, 8.10, 8.14, 13.53, 9.23, 8.99, 6.66, 7.90, 12.48, 10.15, 7.94, 8.72, 6.38, 7.55, 6.56, 9.91, 9.32, 6.39, 7.05, 6.89, 4.55, DNF(7.10), 7.23, 5.37, 6.85, 6.93, 8.05, 5.98, 8.54, 6.77, 7.75, 10.23, 8.16, 8.25, 7.35, 7.41, 6.71, 8.24, 7.02, 6.43, 7.39, 11.74, 6.88, 6.85, 6.99, 7.20, 5.79, 6.29, 8.74, 9.58, 7.63, 8.62, 7.57, 10.42, 5.41, 4.88, 8.02, 7.36, 9.76, 10.22, 16.80, 5.70, 4.52, 7.12, 5.74, 4.68, 10.13, 9.90, 5.52, 6.62, 4.21, 7.72, 6.28, 7.17, 5.16, 9.95, 5.98, 8.88, 7.06, 7.95, 9.60, 9.11, 5.51, 6.99, 6.01, 8.69, 7.26, 9.91, 6.98, 6.56, 10.82, 5.98, 10.42, 4.25, 8.01, 6.48, 6.10, 6.62, 12.01, 6.25, 6.71, 8.03, 6.82, 9.52, 8.10, 9.95, 7.76, 6.95, 6.89, 5.23, 9.11, 7.11, 9.74, 6.86, 7.11, 12.43, 6.80, 6.56, 7.26, 6.54, 7.92, 6.67, 7.17, 11.13, 5.54, 9.54, 4.92, 9.84, 8.67, 7.59, 12.10, 8.34, 7.13, 8.08, 7.75, 7.85, 9.13, 9.09, 6.23, 6.72, 8.72, 7.71, 7.59, 7.42, 7.26, 7.53, 7.70, 6.23, 5.48, 5.36, 8.60, 10.88, 6.29, 12.63, 9.69, 5.34, 8.35, 8.97, 5.89, 4.73, 9.14, 12.66, 7.28, 11.65, 7.10, 4.93, 7.39, 7.83, 11.25, 4.22, 2.64, 7.27, 5.73, 6.55, 6.62, 5.21, 8.40, 9.87, 7.99, 5.53, 8.41, 11.65, 7.97, 6.23, 8.89, 6.04, 8.01, 8.65, 7.11, 9.30, 5.87, 6.87, 6.85, 6.38, 6.13, 4.95, 9.71, 13.39, 8.30, 8.46, 8.57, 10.28, 9.84, 6.20, 6.08, 6.62, 7.30, 7.40, 7.26, 6.59, 6.68, 7.17, 9.84, 8.48, 12.30, 6.50, 7.80, 10.41, 7.50, 6.65, 5.86, 10.51, 8.44, 6.79, 5.47, 8.95, 5.31, 5.69, 9.65, 6.97, 17.55, 7.86, 8.49, 7.23, 5.77, 7.32, 6.82, 8.79, 12.15, 6.83, 5.40, 4.27, 8.53, 5.90, 5.62, 5.69, 11.13, 6.35, 4.92, 5.96, 7.52, 9.20, 6.00, 10.03, 5.44, 5.68, 6.80, 6.28, 7.42, 8.23, 9.48, 7.75, 5.47, 7.40, 7.55, 6.41, 5.05, 6.28, 7.18, 7.17, 9.67, 8.40, 11.84, 13.48, 6.75, 10.82, 7.93, 4.42, 9.12, 10.46, 6.58, 8.11, 7.80, 5.83, 7.57, 8.30, 8.05, 6.79, 6.86, 7.00, 7.00, 6.49, 6.71, 9.71, 7.27, 9.34, 7.57, 11.90, 9.71, 8.46, 9.91, 8.08, 7.29, 5.14, 6.08, 9.15, 7.32, 4.14, 4.15, 5.43, 5.78, 6.78, 10.63, 7.02, 6.92, 7.58, 2.41, 7.07, 9.69, 7.00, 5.87, 8.46, 7.43, 8.89, 11.33, 5.74, 14.24, 5.20, 7.26, 9.69, 8.52, 4.67, 7.09, 5.92, 6.92, 4.79, 5.93, 5.29, 7.75, 10.33, 8.58, 6.35, 9.14, 9.54, 7.72, 10.76, 6.34, 7.27, 5.51, 7.03, 10.60, 8.12, 6.38, 6.71, 6.80, 8.65, 7.14, 8.95, 8.83, 7.42, 6.29, 8.10, 10.45, 7.97, 7.77, 7.76, 5.74, 9.61, 5.53, 12.33, 11.82, 10.99, 16.51, 9.08, 11.65, 9.48, 6.19, 7.36, 7.56, 7.90, 8.71, 7.39, 7.47, 12.52, 11.25, 7.14, 7.18, 6.73, 7.18, 8.64, 8.25, 7.17, 6.97, 4.56, 7.90, 5.28, 7.58, 9.76, 5.16, 14.65, 12.97, 6.19, 4.93, 7.82, 10.24, 6.53, 7.82, 7.68, 7.18, 11.05, 7.95, 6.44, 9.21, 8.12, 5.40, 4.92, 5.96, 6.31, 8.08, 8.03, 9.16, 6.62, 6.94, 7.46, 6.08, 5.68, 6.58, 8.19, 10.41, 7.99, 9.06, 8.08, 7.41, 6.64, 8.29, 8.11, 9.30, 6.32, 6.37, 6.94, 6.28, 8.26, 9.32, 7.58+, 5.70, 6.73, 4.53, 4.26, 9.75, 5.92, 5.95, 6.82, 4.84, 5.71, 8.16, 7.83, 6.31, 9.36, 4.57, 8.11, 6.58, 7.76, 8.04, 7.26, 9.66, 7.65, 7.88, 7.42, 7.86, 10.46, 9.51, 3.90, 8.25, 7.35, 6.08, 5.05, 7.83, 10.14, 9.79, 6.41, 8.04, 12.72, 4.28, 8.62, 10.86, 9.33, 4.87, 22.19, 9.54, 7.43, 5.47, 9.26, 10.01, 7.37, 10.79, 9.43, 7.81, 5.18, 9.35, 5.24, 6.87, 11.80, 8.91, 8.10, 8.16, 8.51, 6.50, 9.79, 5.75, 5.90, 8.91, 11.56, 7.50, 17.53, 7.07, 11.43, 3.71, 5.96, 7.48, 6.05, 6.63, 6.57, 6.43, 8.22, 8.91, 8.50, 8.44, 8.14, 10.99, 4.86, 7.70, 7.91, 16.11, 4.91, 8.74, 8.49, 6.65, 5.56, 8.51, 8.97, 8.44, 7.31, 6.02, 7.50, 8.59, 6.26, 6.82, 8.38, 6.46, 6.55, 7.97, 6.37, 7.08, 8.14, 7.68, 9.08, 5.38, 5.95, 6.06, 5.05, 9.17, 12.43, 5.90, 9.10, 7.73, 9.90, 8.41, 10.52, 4.28, 5.54, 7.23, 7.18, 4.20, 6.40, 6.41, 7.36, 6.49, 7.18, 8.11, 8.28, 4.93, 9.14, 10.16, 7.92, 6.94, 8.78, 6.28, 8.69, 6.01, 11.22, 9.11, 8.93, 7.28, 7.18, 10.20+, 4.98, 11.68, 8.29, 6.50, 7.42, 9.05, 5.90, 7.57, 8.31+, 6.92, 9.76, 8.36, 8.64, 9.71, 6.01, 5.20, 4.76, 6.27, 5.81, 8.95, 4.59, 7.05, 7.02, 6.14, 7.20, 4.73, 7.63, 5.34, 7.44, 6.04, 7.00, 8.00, 6.03, 7.38, 4.83, 5.44, 7.93, 5.57, 6.20, 6.15, 6.41, 10.76, 7.51, 7.92, 10.34, 8.14, 6.47, 9.51, 5.29, 4.59, 15.40, 8.56, 6.32, 7.51, 7.35, 11.20, 6.14, 6.41, 8.43, 7.11, 4.22, 11.23, 6.83, 8.01, 7.50, 5.65, 5.83, 9.45, 7.77, 6.57, 9.93+, 8.19, 5.53, 6.24, 7.89, 11.55, 12.46, 5.28, 6.27, 5.95, 11.58, 8.83, 8.05, 6.86, 5.85, 7.06, 9.72, 5.77, 7.84, 11.89, 6.28, 7.63, 5.61, 10.72, 4.13, 16.27, 7.41, 8.37, DNF(5.85), 8.58, 6.83, 7.03, 7.02, 8.51, 7.02, 5.82, 6.46, 6.59, 5.24, 6.98, 7.01, 7.23, 6.35, 9.00, 6.51, 7.27, 6.43, 7.89, 13.41, 7.42, 7.87, 9.68, 8.76, 8.40, 6.32, 9.96, 5.20, 8.47, 5.98, 6.07, 5.18, 6.92, 9.03, 8.61, 6.23, 11.83, 6.34, 5.81, 6.94, 9.08, 7.16, 6.97, 7.98, 7.52, 7.90, 9.62, 8.83, 8.56, 7.11, 8.19, 4.49, 6.64, 7.35, 13.67, 13.94, 9.50, 5.51, 8.04, 6.62, 7.11, 13.95, 6.46, 8.13, 4.92, 11.57+, 7.48, 7.74, 6.79, 5.15, 10.19+, 8.41, 6.76, 7.41, 4.83, 6.82, 10.61, 6.79, 4.90, 7.78, 6.01, 9.66, 9.66, 7.96, 8.23, 11.05, 13.47, 5.94, 6.26, 11.17, 11.56, 8.02, 7.20, 7.94, 10.94, 7.04, 7.47, 11.47, 10.51, 6.19, 7.30, 6.76, 6.47, 9.09, 7.04, 6.07, 4.60, 4.78, 8.93, 7.91, 8.17, 4.33, 5.47, 9.20, 11.94, 8.00, 9.32, 6.05, 3.64, 5.78, 13.61, 7.14, 9.67, 10.25, 10.27, 8.82, 7.55, 19.51, 5.78, 8.41, 7.41, 6.24, 9.02, 13.83, 7.21, 9.00, 9.83, 4.95, 6.62, 5.26, 5.69, 6.97, 5.72, 9.09, 8.34, 8.80, 6.82, 7.84, 14.68, 8.64, 8.28, 9.23, 6.33, 6.97, 5.51, 9.00, 4.26, 6.16, 8.19, 5.08, 8.71, 9.48, 7.42, 7.14, 12.74, 6.15, 5.86, 6.71, 9.65, 6.19, 6.68, 5.21, 6.06, 6.44, 8.05, 6.80, 6.55, 7.44, 6.06, 4.14, 5.73, 12.00, 15.54, 7.93, 7.22, 6.85, 6.17, 7.38, 8.23, 4.99, 7.43, 8.85, 8.59, 5.27, 8.77, 7.81, 8.98, 7.30, 4.98, 6.92, 10.34, 6.50, 7.14, 12.37, 8.94, 6.32, 5.52, 7.02, 12.66, 6.62, 7.48, 10.85, 6.14, 6.36, 9.20, 8.24, 6.51, 5.85, 11.74, 5.68, 11.80, 5.94, 5.26, 7.18, 8.15, 7.02, 9.83, 13.17, 8.46, 6.50, 5.20, 5.89, 7.15, 6.21, 6.38, 8.14, 4.12, 8.14, 5.92, 6.33, 7.31, 6.36, 7.12, 7.86, 5.88, 8.82, 6.31, 8.29, 7.54, 6.98, 8.77, 5.51, 7.08, 6.45, 9.36, 5.23, 10.26, 6.83, 7.57, 9.36, 6.62, 7.76, 10.28, 8.68, 7.61, 8.29, 5.90, 6.93, 7.79, 5.06, 8.13, 10.12, 4.98, 6.91, 7.48, 6.93, 7.21, 4.73, 5.62, 10.40, 6.85, 5.63, 8.85, 5.87, 6.47, 4.16, 7.63, 7.51, 5.98, 6.58, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.81, 3.91, 7.27, 5.90, 4.78, 8.53, 12.07, 8.23, 6.38, 6.36, 8.87, 11.28, 8.64, 7.93, 5.11, 3.84, 5.44, 9.14, 7.02, 6.94, 9.20, 9.51, 3.45, 8.26, 5.66, 10.76, 9.03, 6.50, 6.13, 7.06, 8.39, 4.60, 5.05, 6.63, 7.75, 5.44, 5.16, 4.63, 4.61, 6.16, 9.38, 12.22, 6.31, 4.84, 8.79, 6.12, 11.95, 5.81, 5.38, 10.41+, 11.07, 6.39, 8.72, 8.29, 10.52, 6.83, 5.00, 6.08, 6.69, 8.31, 4.88, 6.61, 7.74, 8.51, 7.50, 5.30, 6.71, 8.59, 9.12, 6.63, 9.35, 4.64, 5.87, 7.75, 9.56, 10.30, 6.82, 5.96, 9.57, 8.74, 7.72, 6.23, 5.95, 4.32, 7.40, 7.30, 5.93, 10.91, 7.48, 6.45, 7.88, 5.41, 6.05, 11.25, 6.59, 6.04, 7.06, 7.36, 6.96, 10.22, 5.47, 8.94, 9.45, 4.98, 7.46, 8.87, 7.23, 8.13, 10.51, 8.33, 6.78, 6.25, 5.90, 7.00, 7.08, 9.58, 5.90, 6.35, 7.97, 6.53, 7.88, 7.24, 7.84, 5.48, 8.40, 8.59, 8.38, 9.35, 7.02, 7.08, 7.30, 8.88, 8.79, 9.39, 10.25, 6.94, 6.77, 7.25, 7.74, 6.86, 8.74, 7.70, 6.37, 6.51, 9.02, 9.95, 5.82, 7.87, 7.72, 7.13, 6.29, 5.92, 11.70, 7.90, 6.77, 6.77, 9.53, 7.43, 5.05, 6.35, 4.58, 6.75, 6.16, 6.37, 9.62, 6.52, 8.65, 8.03, 11.04, 8.80, 4.21, 6.07, 5.40, 5.68, 5.77, 4.91, 5.87, 9.50, 6.85, 7.95, 8.14, 7.70, 5.20, 5.78, 8.58, 6.46, 5.36, 9.20, 5.98, 9.35, 3.75, 5.80, 11.60, 13.49+, 7.72, 3.74, 10.52, 7.60, 8.32, 8.40, 7.23, 7.10, 7.49, 6.67, 7.08, 7.36, 6.06, 8.99, 12.46, 4.79, 9.98, 9.42, 6.98, 6.32, 6.08, 8.05, 10.04, 9.89, 8.15, 5.83, 6.62, 8.19, 7.93, 5.27, 5.35, 9.27, 7.44, 7.82, 4.64, 3.60, 5.39, 6.14, 5.94, 8.20, 7.23, 7.18, 5.95, 11.17, 3.86, 5.58, 5.90, 6.91, 5.77, 5.89, 9.50, 4.40, 7.84, 4.77, 5.94, 6.72, 5.11, 6.52, 6.31, 9.36, 4.89, 7.71, 5.44, 7.78, 6.39, 5.53, 6.74, DNF(8.34), 8.47, 7.23, 5.90, 6.09, 10.53, 9.48, 7.10, 7.02, 7.24, 6.95, 7.08, 4.72, 6.49, 5.70, 7.37, 10.60, 4.59, 4.61, 3.99, 8.75, 6.77, 4.25, 8.08, 8.83, 4.96, 6.25, 10.51, 7.36, 9.13, 13.05+, 7.05, 5.83, 5.71, 9.37, 7.83, 8.89, 10.80, 6.08, 7.22, 7.45, 7.35, 6.40, 7.21, 8.47, 6.56, 6.56, 8.83, 5.48, 5.28, 10.07, 5.63, 6.32, 4.86, 7.39, 6.82, 6.54, 5.68, 7.98, 7.70, 5.99, 7.54, 9.67, 10.64, 7.55, 7.77, 5.34, 7.08, 8.95, 5.39, 5.69, 7.33, 7.27, 5.38, 6.39, 8.17, 6.61, 6.91, 4.31, 7.05, 8.58, 7.90, 6.33, 9.05, 7.60, 8.98, 4.31, 6.90, 6.40, 5.89, 8.67, 10.02, 4.24, 11.55, 8.89, 7.75, 4.10, 11.58, 9.61, 6.14, 7.07, 7.81, 9.67, 6.05, 7.93, 6.32, 5.80, 4.76, 8.83, 7.33, 5.58, 9.63, 5.10, 9.24, 4.77, 5.12, 10.30, 6.31, 6.74, 8.86, 6.69, 9.21, 5.30, 5.05, 5.96, 5.09, 5.74, 11.71, 9.68, 8.91, 8.41, 6.39, 3.76, 7.63, 9.04, 8.83, 5.54, 9.06, 5.76, 5.89, 7.20, 4.91, 7.52, 9.88, 7.80, 6.97, 6.88+, 5.55, 5.68, 9.25, 6.23, 7.67, 3.66, 7.46, 9.60, 6.69, 6.71, 5.27, 9.20, 7.54, 8.04, 7.30, 7.12, 5.81, 5.13, 7.45, 8.71, 6.80, 4.53, 5.57, 7.89, 11.27+, 9.36, 5.80, 5.51, 6.77, 7.03, 7.30, 9.06, 7.21, 5.49, 3.24, 7.66, 6.68, 8.00, 6.74, 7.42, 8.05, 7.14, 5.51, 6.06, 6.10, 8.61, 7.50, 4.98, 7.48, 8.03, 6.94, 6.81, 7.11, 8.47, 5.37, 7.07, 6.56, 3.09, 7.24, 7.05, 6.13, 7.43, 7.11, 10.45, 8.16, 11.80, 7.15, 7.68, 7.23, 6.80, 6.11, 8.07, 7.04, 7.55, 6.74, 4.22, 9.50, 7.80, 4.88, 5.90, 5.65, 7.16, 6.12, 8.21, 7.93, 9.93, 7.65, 6.97, 6.31, 6.56, 6.89, 8.02, 7.84, 5.33, 9.92, 6.92, 9.44, 7.92, 8.44, 9.27, 7.78, 10.33, 8.34, 7.26, 5.71, 7.53, 7.75, 7.55, 4.91, 6.29, 7.64, 8.10, 7.23, 6.05, 6.94, 7.15, 5.44, 8.28, 6.41, 5.65, 11.59, 10.02, 5.51, 8.83, 6.21, 5.35, 5.23, 5.89, 6.60, 7.18, 8.74, 10.88, 5.72, 8.86, 5.51, 11.56, 7.63, 9.96, 4.51, 7.50, 7.36, 10.35, 8.25, 10.56, 6.04, 8.94, 4.89, 4.65, 5.55, 7.75, 8.14, 4.80, 5.58, 9.57, 7.75, 7.00, 6.58, 4.37, 5.23, 10.12, 8.75, 7.30, 4.95, 8.16, 6.24, 7.83, 7.35, 9.66, 5.70, 6.48, 9.23, 9.93, 5.38, 8.37, 8.71, 7.44, 10.63, 8.97, 15.08, 7.17, 9.35, 8.76, 9.33, 7.90, 7.88, 13.97, 7.78, 8.61, 6.73, 10.48, 6.04, 9.94, 8.03, 4.79, 5.54, 8.32, 6.47, 7.06, 5.53, 9.42, 6.38, 8.80, 12.16, 6.81, 9.93, 6.41, 5.02, 8.31, 11.67, 4.00, 7.18, 6.76, 8.68, 9.66, 6.48, 5.62, 8.82, 10.57, 7.15, 6.10, 7.92, 3.80, 8.10, 6.16, 9.91, 7.11, 6.45, 9.20, 5.42, 6.34, 6.82, 8.12, 5.38, 6.58, 6.08, 8.03, 8.89, 6.07, 6.82, 5.21, 7.50, 6.17, 4.44, 8.45, 9.01, 6.66, 9.29, 6.95, 7.65, 8.71, 6.28, 6.19, 4.53, 9.05, 6.99, 8.41, 7.62, 7.20, 9.34, 9.12, 8.02, 6.47, 6.20, 8.15, 8.70, 8.91, 6.39, 8.79, 4.46, 5.75, 6.71, 3.81, 6.79, 6.08, 6.37, 5.77, 10.70+, 4.29, 5.50, 3.53, 5.15, 5.94, 3.88, 6.66, 6.79, 6.64, 7.29, 5.66, 6.15, 8.58, 9.08, 6.03, 6.23, 8.05, 2.85, 5.02, 5.83, 8.61, 8.97, 8.91, 14.37, 3.88, 4.77, 16.64, 8.42, 7.15, 8.83, 6.10, 6.05, 4.51, 9.27, 8.16, 6.61, 9.98, 6.13, 5.72, 6.45, 7.19, 6.88, 6.58, 5.93, 5.80, 5.84, 4.56, 8.12, 9.59, 8.92, 6.75, 10.15, 5.93, 7.00, 5.72, 7.30, 6.61, 8.85, 8.47, 7.61, 7.30, 7.84, 5.61, 7.38, 5.18, 9.11, 15.67, 6.96, 6.16, 8.25, 5.32, 6.57, 4.37, 6.18, 4.64, 8.37, 11.53, 8.07, 8.19, 6.18, 5.07, 6.75, 8.08, 7.30, 4.88, 5.71, 6.06, 5.28, 6.58, 9.03, 5.77, 6.53, 10.17, 12.01+, 7.27, 5.69, 9.29, 9.30, 6.60, 4.48, 8.14, 6.65, 8.50, 8.16, 6.83, 8.28, 4.02, 6.45, 5.48, 8.39, 6.94, 3.06, 8.13, 6.62, 8.08, 6.32, 9.22, 8.34, 11.58, 7.02, 7.35, 6.79, 5.45, 7.12, 7.95, 6.98, 6.21, 5.90, 4.64, 11.44+, 8.00, 5.62, 7.08, 6.52, 8.40, 6.46, 6.12, 6.05, 6.25, 5.81, 7.72, 8.78, 7.03, 6.57, 6.23, 4.85, 11.29, 7.00, 4.99, 6.44, 6.61, 11.51, 7.03, 7.75, 7.14, 7.83, 7.41, 6.88, 6.59, 7.31, 5.06, 4.56, 6.59, 7.38, 5.63, 8.44, 10.00, 7.07, 9.65, 9.05, 8.07, 7.57, 5.36, 7.47, 5.57, 6.16, 5.07, 5.99, 7.38, 7.52, 9.55, 5.00, 6.46, 8.75, 4.91, 7.14, 5.67, 7.46, 7.71, 5.43, 7.11, 14.18, 6.07, 6.59, 6.76, 5.38, 8.08, 9.85, 7.31, 8.29, 15.89, 5.67, 7.69, 6.03, 7.08, 7.89, 5.55, 9.14, 5.70, 7.87, 5.82, 7.06, 13.58, 5.99, 6.71, 4.64, 6.25, 5.75, 5.30, 10.29, 13.43, 6.32, 8.26, 7.68, 3.76, 9.62, 7.14, 6.83, 8.03, 6.62, 6.02, 7.97, 6.50, 8.52, 9.69, 6.18, 8.10, 9.35, 5.73, 8.61, 9.95, 8.01, 7.77, 8.02, 6.59, 5.70, 13.47, 4.67, 5.56, 7.46, 7.27, 5.62, 6.81, 5.83, 6.93, 8.52, 7.11, 8.37, 6.84, 5.21, 5.38, 7.54, 10.47, 7.83, 6.69, 6.82, 6.01, 9.70, 5.05, 8.34, 11.47, 7.72, 7.80, 8.42, 6.73, 8.48, 10.85, 11.52, 7.35, 7.87, 6.61, 8.66, 6.22, 9.74, 7.68, 5.03, 11.78, 6.58, 8.01, 7.20, 7.63, 7.86, 7.77, 4.72, 6.74, 7.99, 7.02, 6.58, 8.35, 4.37, 6.68, 4.98, 5.12, 5.92, 9.83, 5.55, 6.51, 6.17, 9.01, 8.04, 9.11, 6.36, 8.53, 9.59, 7.08, 7.17, 7.63, 7.35, 5.82, 8.68, 5.28, 6.36, 6.83, 8.08, 7.23, 6.76, 6.31, 4.92, 8.01, 7.38, 7.84, 8.01, 4.49, 5.74, 11.35, 5.73, 7.09, 9.27, 7.04, 7.87, 9.86, 7.53, 5.50, 6.65, 5.43, 7.45, 4.88, 5.17, 9.31, 6.74, 9.40, 6.04, 6.01, 7.93, 7.08, 6.76, 6.05, 6.31, 6.32, 5.26, 8.01, 4.97, 6.87, 6.69, 6.97, 10.08, 6.37, 7.84, 5.23, 5.90, 6.62, 5.08, 6.33, 6.98, 6.20, 7.62, 8.19, 6.70, 11.45, 5.69, 9.16, 7.35, 8.61, 9.23, 8.55, 6.20, 6.98, 7.47, 6.56, 5.29, 6.71, 7.25, 9.53, 7.36, 7.82, 7.02, 13.79, 6.38, 8.15, 7.16, 6.89, 9.23, 6.17, 6.58, 6.62, 9.73, 7.83, 6.38, 10.27, 5.62, 5.58, 8.23, 6.64, 7.66, 6.45, 4.83, 6.13, 6.96, 8.01, 5.71, 6.05, 6.52, 6.31, 10.32, 7.15, 7.53, 7.92, 7.92, 6.03, 8.34, 6.88, 8.77, 6.50, 7.10, 4.95, 7.03, 7.77, 4.56, 8.95, 4.71, 7.81, 8.35, 8.34, 5.64, 4.98, 6.83, 6.96, 4.86, 3.78, 4.47, 5.71, 4.76, 4.03, 6.85, 7.92, 6.37, 6.64, 5.41, 5.16, 5.56, 6.28, 5.73, 7.33, 6.07, 8.03, 10.17, 8.08, 7.24, 9.07, 6.99, 7.14, 7.17, 6.89, 6.76, 6.77, 9.32, 6.68, 9.38, 6.96, 8.69, 6.89, 8.05, 5.89, 9.40, 5.72, 5.53, 7.92, 14.06, 7.02, 4.83, 7.26, 5.75, 4.98, 6.75, 7.96, 5.50, 4.36, 7.18, 6.46, 7.92, 5.68, 5.72, 7.92, 7.12, 7.24, 7.32, 5.85, 5.32, 6.13, 5.81, 6.47, 7.34, 4.83, 5.19, 7.93, 3.77, 7.00, 6.67, 7.23, 6.28, 8.16, 7.38, 9.51, 4.35, 6.12, 5.94, 5.19, 8.30, 5.12, 5.44, 6.11, 6.98, 9.35, 5.31, 6.62, 3.43, 7.66, 8.28, 5.68, 6.22, 5.76, 7.18, 6.11, 6.73, 5.62, 6.92, 6.52, 7.94, 4.52, 5.42, 5.97, 8.61, 7.59, 9.23, 6.50, 6.35, 5.62, 4.93, 8.11, 7.81, 5.91, 5.16, 9.77, 5.61, 8.95, 5.97, 6.09, 7.17, 6.23, 7.07, 6.35, 7.40, 5.89, 5.52, 8.43, 4.65, 7.08, 7.68, 5.62, 6.64, 5.32, 6.92, 5.20, 6.06, 7.12, 4.95, 5.78, 10.01, 4.40, 5.12, 7.65, 5.92, 3.90, 5.78, 5.69, 5.17, 6.29, 5.30, 5.92, 7.26, 6.42, 9.50, 5.93, 8.68, 8.01, 5.87, 7.72, 4.95, 5.96, 7.57, 6.02, 10.40, 6.87, 10.06, 6.55, 4.11, 6.75, 6.83, 7.83, 8.37, 6.65, 8.25, 6.62, 7.05, 5.78, 7.55, 5.98, 7.65, 5.24, 5.28, 5.59, 5.17, 10.26, 7.51, 7.34, 4.82, 7.16, 6.89, 8.86, 8.08, 6.49, 7.09, 6.83, 4.40, 6.98, 7.53, 5.23, 8.06, 5.90, 6.10, 6.10, 6.24, 7.27, 7.39, 4.71, 7.33, 8.16, 5.57, 9.00, 6.71, 7.56, 8.79, 8.19, 5.46, 5.89, 6.47, 8.07, 6.29, 6.16, 7.78, 6.19, 4.68, 6.62, 9.06, 6.10, 5.87, 5.38, 5.19, 6.44, 4.46, 5.26, 6.60, 5.80, 5.68, 5.33, 6.45, 7.09, 5.36, 4.43, 5.62, 6.65, 7.21, 7.29, 6.78, 6.92, 6.94, 10.36, 5.40, 6.32, 4.21, 4.49, 6.92, 5.89, 6.27, 3.66, 7.59, 7.26, 6.37, 7.19, 5.23, 8.32, 6.78, 4.70, 7.42, 5.77, 6.22, 6.44, 4.85, 7.29, 4.20, 6.94, 7.27, 6.01, 6.35, 6.81, 9.48, 7.29, 5.70, 9.93, 9.03, 7.05, 7.23, 8.08, 9.71, 7.63, 5.04, 5.35, 4.45, 7.67, 5.63, 6.94, 5.75, 6.75, 7.03, 4.83, 8.08, 7.50, 9.01, 5.83, 6.73, 6.52, 6.16, 5.47, 7.02, 6.95, 4.73, 9.05, 6.64, 5.15, 7.04, 7.66, 5.65, 7.24, 6.02, 6.16, 7.81, 7.14, 5.81, 6.98, 6.08, 7.92, 6.29, 7.46, 7.67, 6.54, DNF(8.68), 7.61, 9.47, 5.21, 7.92, 5.98, 5.86, 6.11, 5.83, 10.13, 5.97, 7.10, 10.85, 6.38, 8.23, 6.58, 5.84, 5.47, 5.37, 5.50, 6.01, 6.20, 5.06, 7.00, 5.56, 7.41, 5.65, 6.54, 4.47, 7.51, 4.80, 3.39, 5.66, 7.11, 5.61, 4.71, 6.13, 7.15, 14.78, 7.25, 7.51, 6.50, 7.48, 7.62, 9.04, 6.34, 8.16, 4.78, 7.92, 7.40, 6.77, 12.64, 11.01, 3.92, 5.67, 7.23, 6.23, 7.88, 7.33, 3.77, 6.12, 6.37, 5.48, 7.32, 8.82, 7.69, 4.71, 7.35, 4.07, 8.82, 7.68, 5.60, 6.52, 7.21, 4.37, 6.47, 8.94, 5.35, 6.35, 6.20, 7.30, 6.27, 7.22, 5.61, 8.51, 6.62, 5.62, 7.42, 7.20, 7.81, 5.93, 11.02, 6.29, 7.08, 7.14, 7.11, 4.59, 6.97, 6.89, 4.66, 5.59, 9.53, 5.29, 6.46, 6.91, 7.33, 11.43, 7.41, 5.87, 5.20, 5.66, 3.84, 5.27, 5.04, 4.08, 5.09, 7.26, 7.26, 8.24, 5.85, 8.06, 4.14, 7.09, 5.87, 6.98, 9.54, 6.28, 8.26, 6.99, 6.50, 5.99, 5.81, 3.79, 7.21, 8.11, 5.57, 5.46, 7.96, 7.81, 8.11, 7.92, 5.09, 7.05, 12.98, 5.90, 6.97, 5.45, 6.52, 7.47, 8.04, 7.36, 6.65, 11.61, 7.78, 9.03, 7.08, 5.82, 4.91, 6.25, 6.47, 6.17, 7.59, 6.23, 5.98, 8.52, 7.26, 7.33, 8.11, 11.07, 12.39, 5.96, 6.27, 7.26, 7.14, 6.74, 9.48, 5.99, 7.55, 9.24, 5.13, 6.41, 5.39, 10.04, 8.56, 9.41, 6.88, 6.28, 6.90, 9.03, 5.23, 9.70, 8.98, 4.55, 14.13, 7.00, 6.91, 5.51, 5.36, 6.02, 6.75, 5.71, 8.25, 5.18, 5.87, 6.70, 5.41, 5.96, 4.33, 3.66, 8.68, 6.77, 5.80, 8.11, 5.56, 5.11, 6.51, 5.60, 7.48, 8.74, 5.95, 9.68, 6.35, 5.82, 5.18, 6.56, 6.04, 6.27, 5.50, 4.46, 7.20, 7.52, 4.69, 8.62, 4.73, 6.55, 5.68, 4.67, 5.68, 5.93, 7.03, 6.70, 9.91, 6.99, 4.56, 6.79, 6.37, 7.56, 6.33, 4.82, 6.85, 5.24, 9.35, 7.83, 8.17, 8.55, 6.63, 8.09, 5.65, 15.52+, 7.11, 5.94, 7.14, 5.33, 7.33, 5.87, 11.84, 10.61, 9.47, 7.84, 6.56, 5.95, 7.20, 6.37, 2.83, 6.11, 4.91, 5.93, 6.92, 4.12, 9.59, 8.11, 7.11, 6.41, 8.65, 6.45, 5.09, 5.97, 5.41, 9.39, 5.12, 7.90, 5.74, 6.25, 7.85, 8.06, 8.66, 5.81, 9.32, 5.63, 9.12, 6.65, 5.83, 6.68, 5.74, 8.05, 5.72, 7.09, 4.85, 4.24, 6.58, 6.16, 6.68, 7.42, 8.73, 5.50, 8.64, 12.27, 5.50, 7.70, 4.70, 6.14, 5.89, 5.21, 5.75, 7.10, 10.57, 7.79, 8.51, 5.63, 8.93, 5.95, 7.88, 5.36, 6.15, 7.00, 9.08, 5.98, 5.09, 6.07, 5.39, 6.47, 5.75, 5.33, 5.42, 5.33, 9.51, 4.47, 8.37, 14.22, 8.64, 7.57, 7.43, 6.53, 8.41, 10.90, 6.68, 7.36, 8.08, 8.36, 8.43, 6.26, 8.44, 6.59, 5.29, 4.72, 4.88, 6.37, 7.84, 5.32, 6.38, 6.09, 6.03, 9.15, 5.04, 7.75, 6.32, 7.68, 6.29, 18.97, 4.48, 5.48, 6.11, 6.97, 9.02, 7.55, 5.50, 8.11, 10.66, 4.97, 6.82, 6.52, 8.05, 9.40, 7.39, 6.85, 7.99, 6.38, 8.08, 6.82, 6.86, 5.48, 6.10, 5.27, 8.39, 6.73, 7.84, 7.45, 5.90, 5.22, 9.65, 6.32, 5.62, 4.91, 4.49, 5.68, 6.40, 5.78, 4.51, 8.07, 8.16, 8.19, 10.77, 8.47, 6.32, 7.32, 4.69, 5.31, 6.53, 7.13, 10.72, 7.57, 3.70, 6.55, 11.32, 5.95, 5.74, 7.30, 5.89, 7.36, 3.25, 5.59, 4.97, 6.55, 6.89, 6.91, 7.74, 6.67, 5.10, 8.46, 7.45, 6.31, 6.22, 6.79, 10.62, 7.18, 9.02, 6.91, 7.33, 6.61, 4.73, 7.08, 6.28, 5.92, 6.85, 8.47, 6.49, 5.85, 7.48, 6.04, 6.13, 6.58, 7.87, 4.95, 5.84, 10.54, 6.14, 6.37, 8.06, 7.98, 6.00, 6.77, 6.51, 7.99, 6.02, 5.83, 3.72, 4.91, 9.86, 6.28, 7.02, 6.96, 5.29, 5.15, 4.60, 6.43, 5.95, 8.91, 4.50, 8.42, 5.45, 4.80, 5.13, 6.90, 4.22, 6.48, 5.81, 5.38, 8.01, 5.99, 5.00, 7.39, 9.33, 7.75, 9.14, 9.46+, 5.18, 5.19, 5.98, 6.43, 6.35, 5.53, 4.34, 6.50, 4.18, 7.81, 6.11, 5.59, 8.61, 5.98, 10.13, 5.54, 4.30, 8.02, 7.14, 13.94+, 9.75, 5.37, 7.36, 3.78, 6.55, 5.96, 7.18, 6.31, 9.56, 9.65, 5.90, 8.15, 11.63, 10.23, 7.97, 6.45, 8.39, 7.38, 4.79, 6.75, 5.89, 8.12, 4.41, 6.25, 4.77, 6.95, 8.38, 7.38, 7.05, 6.16, 7.45, 8.82, 4.73, 6.38, 7.26, 7.05, 4.71, 6.26, 7.11, 7.13, 7.00, 6.42, 6.35, 5.78, 5.96, 5.53, 8.76, 5.51, 5.96, 7.62, 5.30, 7.65, 4.76, 6.25, 7.90, 5.42, 6.80, 9.03, 7.70, 5.03, 8.19, 5.42, 6.68, 3.95, 5.20, 5.13, 5.08, 7.77, 5.42, 10.30, 6.12, 6.88, 6.09, 7.36, 9.63, 8.93, 7.97, 8.53, 6.55, 5.59, 7.02, 6.84, 4.83, 7.78, 6.28, 7.95, 5.90, 8.60, 8.10, 5.92, 9.57, 5.83, 6.63, 8.10, 13.98, 6.61, 5.74, 8.13, 6.57, 7.35, 6.13, 4.44, 9.88, 6.85, 6.79, 7.00, 7.08, 7.82, 6.94, 7.09, 5.19, 5.96, 4.93, 5.36, 8.74, 9.33, 6.83, 5.11, 5.36, 4.97, 4.82, 6.68, 8.02, 5.52, 5.81, 6.35, 5.35, 6.53, 6.29, 6.86, 5.26, 10.66, 6.95, 5.83, 7.01, 5.66, 4.28, 6.73, 6.48, 6.46, 4.11, 8.23, 4.55, 8.35, 6.54, 8.43, 8.06, 5.78, 7.63, 4.63, 6.19, 5.57, 6.37, 6.91, 4.79, 7.43, 9.56, 5.80, 6.79, 6.51, 8.46, 10.53, 8.11, 13.65, 4.98, 7.27, 6.54, 7.10, 10.33, 5.43, 8.49, 5.36, 5.32, 5.91, 8.43, 2.47, 6.53, 4.96, 8.37, 7.38, 4.84, 6.11, 5.29, 8.06, 5.56, 13.27, 4.73, 6.22, 5.41, 6.85, 5.65, 8.15, 5.32, 6.21, 10.16, 6.24, 6.36, 8.25, 7.23, 6.41, 4.65, 6.63, 5.51, 7.13, 6.16, 5.45, 5.88, 7.32, 7.32, 10.21, 8.50, 3.95, 4.94, 7.92, 8.02, 5.96, 9.71, 6.23, 7.74, 5.94, 4.73, 4.35, 7.61, 5.21, 3.97, 5.48, 6.15, 6.83, 4.82, 8.24, 6.87, 4.26, 7.02, 6.65, 7.20, 5.94, 5.50, 8.49, 7.59, 8.83, 7.51, 8.83, 8.17, 7.38, 6.08, 6.82, 6.07, 6.04, 7.45, 6.69, 5.95, 15.58, 6.99, 6.88, 5.92, 8.98, 7.58, 7.98, 6.56, 6.40, 5.93, 6.22, 16.54, 7.41, 5.44, 6.70, 6.46, 6.62, 5.38, 4.86, 8.73, 7.02, 8.56, 5.32, 5.25, 7.83, 6.68, 6.78, 6.09, 6.61, 5.87, 5.91, 5.06, 6.08, 5.48, 6.39, 7.06, 6.13, 14.45, 7.68, 6.11, 3.83, 6.17, 8.79, 6.79, 5.73, 4.97, 5.03, 7.80, 5.55, 6.85, 6.77, 6.70, 6.74, 6.41, 7.29, 4.20, 5.06, 5.72, 8.18, 6.83, 5.26, 6.45, 5.60, 8.92, 3.22, 5.45, 8.02, 5.08, 5.98, 4.92, 8.59, 6.82, 5.42, 5.96, 5.89, 7.51, 4.99, 7.43, 9.51, 7.06, 8.64, 7.00, 7.92, 6.68, 6.91, 4.91, 3.78, 7.10, 6.06, 12.33, 5.76, 6.33, 5.41, 8.05, 7.66, 7.65, 5.33, 6.40, 6.49, 9.90, 7.75, 5.20, 6.41, 7.77, 4.94, 5.42, 7.20, 6.42, 8.06, 4.80, 6.67, 6.08, 5.03, 7.38, 7.20, 9.07, 6.47, 5.62, 5.42, 7.03, 5.58, 6.77, 13.36, 7.77, 7.68, 7.47, 8.35, 7.44, 7.71, 4.75, 5.72, 5.08, 6.36, 10.75, 4.64, 6.14, 6.53, 6.35, 6.82, 6.86, 5.24, 4.97, 3.75, 7.44, 6.70, 7.77, 4.92, 11.43, 8.43, 5.23, 6.58, 12.24, 6.25, 4.83, 8.29, 5.51, 6.41, 4.88, 5.18, 7.65, 6.93, 5.50, 6.78, 6.86, 7.73, 7.23, 8.60, 6.90, 10.86, 9.82, 6.40, 7.83, 8.40, 5.49, 5.89, 3.75, 4.79, 6.98, 6.48, 7.06, 7.83, 7.21, 5.47, 7.51, 10.15, 8.31, 7.09, 5.49, 7.05, 8.43, 8.76, 5.00, 6.58, 7.06, 6.43, 6.95, 4.91, 5.77, 10.18, 5.26, 4.62, 5.80, 7.96, 6.13, 7.81, 7.63, 6.19, 7.63, 6.13, 8.43, 8.11, 5.71, 6.31, 7.87, 7.54, 8.00, 10.91, 4.60, 8.57, 4.31, 6.20, 8.82, 6.21, 9.17, 8.40, 4.46, 3.81, 4.73, 5.21, 6.10, 8.88, 5.75, 6.14, 7.62, 6.43, 6.58, 10.75, 5.30, 8.47, 5.42, 5.81, 4.76, 7.20, 6.08, 5.92, 5.41, 5.98, 6.43, 7.89, 5.44, 8.29, 7.50, 6.25, 8.37, 6.63, 6.38, 7.40, 8.08, 5.16, 11.25, 5.92, 3.87, 5.96, 7.24, 11.14, 5.65, 6.78, 7.56, 7.90, 12.40, 4.94, 6.91, 5.72, 7.16, 6.75, 6.46, 5.68, 6.79, 9.72, 6.23, 10.18, 5.63, 6.57, 5.69, 7.20, 5.98, 11.77, 10.07, 8.63, 9.68, 7.72, 9.32, 6.07, 3.75, 7.11, 5.07, 5.75, 6.40, 5.48, 7.63, 7.13, 8.17, 7.10, 4.46, 6.33, 9.61, 9.38, 7.08, 6.25, 6.88, 9.11, 9.20, 5.45, 6.97, 6.76, 4.96, 7.18, 6.22, 5.88, 5.80, 8.03, 9.11, 8.66, 6.90, 7.62, 7.73, 8.53, 6.04, 5.55, 4.89, 5.14, 9.33, 4.35, 7.51, 4.59, 7.27, 9.00, 5.46, 7.99, 7.90, 6.03, 6.81, 7.08, 9.78, 15.08, 4.68, 7.95, 8.40, 7.33, 6.64, 6.22, 8.52, 7.45, 7.00, 5.96, 6.60, 6.14, 7.11, 7.27, 5.24, 8.11, 5.58, 4.77, 9.84, 6.70, 7.92, 6.80, 9.73, 5.65, 7.11, 5.35, 8.62, 6.47, 6.10, 5.39, 6.30, 7.62, 6.15, 6.35, 11.05, 6.53, 5.33, 6.42, 6.90, 14.00, 5.20, 11.73, 5.51, 5.02, 6.42, 7.65, 7.41, 5.02, 5.00, 5.50, 8.59, 5.99, 8.11, 5.58, 4.71, 11.39, 5.98, 16.69, 2.46, 5.27, 9.93, 6.16, 9.78, 5.86, 3.58, 8.90, 10.90, 4.92, 5.41, 4.74, 10.31, 6.70, 9.62, 5.24, 6.56, 5.66, 4.83, 5.39, 4.93, 3.68, 6.55, 6.89, 8.15, 6.02, 6.82, 6.42, 6.15, 7.92, 5.76, 6.19, 5.71, 7.10, 7.86, 6.17, 9.58, 6.65, 6.15, 4.79, 4.62, 7.60, 7.10, 7.59, 5.06, 6.08, 5.93, 12.83, 6.16, 8.57, 10.49, 8.47, 9.51, 7.18, 7.34, 5.21, 5.88, 6.40, 8.26, 6.16, 6.28, 9.04, 13.10, 4.46, 6.64, 9.00, 7.06, 4.62, 9.56, 9.80, 8.02, 6.47, 7.81, 5.25, 10.58, 6.44, 9.48, 6.97, 5.60, 4.93, 8.26, 5.96, 6.60, 7.64, 9.97, 8.65, 5.15, 5.69, 7.30, 12.35, 7.53, 7.58, 11.22, 5.43, 3.83, 10.03, 8.28, 6.31, 9.62, 9.65, 5.43, 4.79, 7.19, 6.91, 6.76, 7.42, 6.73, 7.37, 5.69, 7.95, 6.92, 5.12, 8.95, 7.02, 5.24, 7.34, 6.67, 7.51, 10.85, 4.91, 6.86, 9.96, 6.03, 6.40, 6.23, 6.27, 8.89, 11.81, 10.90, 6.18, 12.13, 9.26, 7.38, 6.12, 5.89, 7.44, 5.76, 5.64, 5.41, 4.80, 6.55, 8.12, 5.65, 6.08, 6.57, 10.76, 4.62, 5.56, 11.89, 5.13, 9.52, 9.11, 5.92, 5.14, 6.79, 6.65, 5.00, 6.92, 5.47, 4.49, 11.77, 5.86, 4.88, 7.00, 11.08, 7.91, 4.44, 6.25, 6.62, 7.06, 5.92, 7.71, 5.59, 7.59, 7.04, 6.82, 5.93, 5.44, 6.36, 6.73, 6.53, 4.47, 5.19, 10.52, 5.51, 7.03, 6.88, 7.32, 6.86, 4.04, 6.34, 6.09, 5.63, 5.13, 8.12, 4.38, 4.66, 4.71, 6.07, 7.94, 5.29, 7.18, 4.88, 5.00, 6.64, 8.01, 10.31, 8.13, 3.05, 5.56, 5.53, 8.46, 5.67, 6.25, 6.49, 4.83, 7.03, 7.53, 5.00, 9.88, 5.26, 5.24, 7.03, 7.90, 6.32, 6.00, 5.66, 7.25, 8.28, 4.75, 6.30, 7.18, 4.99, 7.00, 7.24, 6.03, 7.70, 6.95, 6.65, 3.98, 3.96, 5.67, 7.49, 6.59, 5.89, 6.42, 3.98, 5.80, 5.69, 6.59, 6.14, 8.11, 5.91, 6.47, 8.93, 6.89, 7.68, 13.90, 7.63, 6.45, 8.20, 5.67, 3.20, 5.96, 9.91, 7.96, 6.16, 7.17, 5.93, 5.11, 8.07, 6.38, 6.00, 6.99, 6.08, 6.79, 5.67, 8.71, 6.76, 7.41, 8.05, 8.50, 6.67, 5.62, 5.18, 5.05, 4.47, 4.67, 7.60, 10.01, 4.65, 5.90, 4.73, 6.23, 6.85, 6.64, 6.47, 6.16, 7.15, 11.43, 6.31, 5.51, 5.74, 8.17, 10.48, 6.76, 5.49, 7.35, 5.09, 6.26, 4.70, 5.29, 3.54, 6.81, 7.08, 5.48, 5.86, 5.95, 5.41, 4.40, 6.89, 5.60, 5.86, 4.41, 7.16, 5.66, 4.73, 5.30, 5.48, 7.00, 5.68, 5.65, 7.56, 6.78, 8.37, 8.98, 4.64, 5.71, 5.71, 4.76, 9.23, 8.83, 5.44, 5.48, 6.93, 6.11, 10.28, 4.50, 4.85, 6.16, 5.95, 6.59, 9.61, 7.25, 6.12, 6.71, 4.27, 6.47, 6.42, 6.86, 5.52, 9.06, 7.18, 4.45, 8.82, 5.68, 4.98, 5.30, 4.99, 6.07, 12.09, 9.62, 4.43, 6.10, 6.52, 6.36, 7.19, 6.85, 6.65, 11.50, 5.02, 4.60, 5.11, 6.94, 10.64, 5.98, 5.84, 5.93, 7.42, 5.27, 5.87, 6.21, 10.47, 4.02, 6.48, 6.29, 6.26, 5.94, 7.62, 7.92, 7.39, 9.56, 6.74, 4.38, 11.35, 7.22, 6.19, 6.74, 7.50, 5.98, 7.14, 5.19, 6.02, 7.98, 6.24, 5.63, 4.88, 7.23, 7.20, 6.08, 7.35, 5.24, 6.95, 6.67, 5.39, 6.17, 8.25, 4.87, 7.80, 5.94, 4.27, 6.44, 7.19, 5.38, 6.27, 5.29, 5.63, 5.20, 9.79, 10.72, 8.31, 4.52, 5.84, 7.59, 12.37, 5.77, 4.83, 6.95, 4.43, 4.79, 7.30, 5.49, 5.83, 5.30, 8.64, 6.72, 8.53, 8.02, 6.82, 5.24, 6.28, 5.53, 6.29, 6.44, 6.47, 6.13, 5.37, 6.30, 5.59, 5.37, 5.53, 5.54, 6.23, 5.77, 6.56, 6.43, 5.45, 7.89, 5.51, 7.01, 7.03, 6.08, 5.30, 6.78, 7.09, 4.21, 11.01, 6.50, 7.09, 10.16, 5.63, 5.62, 5.66, 4.86, 4.17, 4.74, 6.92, 4.55, 5.06, 4.40, 5.86, 6.62, 6.20, 6.43, 6.23, 9.95, 6.25, 5.99, 8.24, 6.84, 5.22, 8.98, 7.10, 6.40, 5.80, 5.80, 5.96, 6.05, 4.82, 6.88, 6.04, 4.85, 6.20, 6.32, 6.32, 5.95, 4.47, 5.27, 5.06, 9.75, 5.84, 10.91, 9.56, 6.19, 6.86, 6.08, 7.03, 5.63, 6.01, 7.98, 6.31, 5.63, 6.74, 5.09, 6.46, 6.20, 7.42, 6.47, 8.52, 8.07, 6.18, 7.15, 9.12, 4.85, 6.01, 8.43, 5.72, 6.47, 8.81, 7.26, 4.88, 8.40, 7.23, 5.57, 4.58, 9.72, 8.81, 5.71, 6.40, 6.81, 6.07, 5.29, 8.17, 4.82, 5.98, 7.09, 6.79, 13.22, 6.31, 5.91, 4.56, 4.62, 5.30, 6.33, 5.37, 8.21, 5.18, 6.71, 7.62, 7.21, 7.55, 6.68, 5.55, 9.21, 8.26, 5.12, 5.80, 10.98, 6.28, 9.21, 7.89, 3.27, 6.73, 5.39, 7.83, 3.45, 8.43, 5.12, 8.46, 6.03, 6.48, 6.96, 5.91, 8.19, 8.26, 9.23, 7.32, 9.20, 7.18, 6.83, 5.52, 7.71, 6.37, 5.63, 7.84, 3.91, 6.00, 4.11, 8.22, 7.03, 5.30, 7.92, 7.17, 6.21, 5.72, 7.57, 5.97, 5.95, 5.71, 6.02, 3.93, 5.53, 6.70, 6.22, 6.56, 4.85, 7.29, 8.34, 6.67, 4.77, 4.39, 5.88, 5.88, 8.05, 5.95, 5.48, 5.60, 9.22, 3.95, 5.84, 6.66, 7.68, 8.41, 5.15, 6.02, 7.09, 5.90, 4.61, 6.53, 4.55, 5.81, 7.96, 4.14, 11.20, 8.51, 4.95, 9.08, 5.31, 8.53, 7.46, 5.42, 10.18, 5.32, 8.04, 6.34, 5.12, 4.89, 13.16, 5.17, 6.43, 4.60, 6.60, 7.45, 6.41, 5.06, 6.66, 5.59, 5.47, 8.54, 8.45, 7.50, 7.08, 6.14, 5.34, 6.58, 6.16, 5.70, 5.76, 6.94, 5.55, 9.18, 5.57, 6.41, 11.47, 5.55, 8.73, 6.64, 7.17, 5.35, 8.37, 8.52, 8.95, 7.87, 6.93, 7.33, 6.85, 5.65, 7.15, 5.49, 5.23, 6.53, 6.65, 4.52, 4.17, 7.45, 7.02, 5.58, 6.78, 5.59, 4.91, 5.47, 7.56, 9.11, 5.13, 7.48, 6.10, 9.66, 5.57, 5.96, 4.22, 7.43, 5.98, 4.85, 6.98, 5.28, 5.11, 8.00, 4.29, 6.27, 5.92, 6.31, 8.18, 4.07, 5.54, 5.63, 4.20, 6.86, 6.56, 6.29, 4.98, 4.11, 3.16, 5.45, 6.11, 6.44, 3.62, 6.61, 6.48, 7.15, 8.47, 6.19, 4.48, 5.93, 5.08, 5.96, 7.31, 6.35, 5.29, 7.47, 6.47, 6.45, 6.20, 6.98, 4.08, 4.61, 6.09, 6.40, 6.37, 5.95, 5.81, 4.83, 7.88, 6.32, 10.40, 3.29, 6.07, 5.53, 5.30, 5.66, 4.97, 7.83, 5.00, 6.35, 5.04, 4.53, 7.58, 5.30, 6.42, 4.68, 6.86, 5.25, 6.08, 7.16, 4.07, 4.77, 7.90, 7.18, 5.80, 6.47, 5.11, 6.79, 5.88, 5.40, 8.28, 6.59, 6.26, 4.82, 6.22, 5.88, 6.05, 5.51, 8.17, 6.56, 6.97, 4.22, 4.61, 4.22, 5.82, 10.28, 8.66, 3.33, 8.50, 6.21, 5.72, 7.54, 5.44, 5.42, 7.56, 5.14, 6.48, 6.70, 5.94, 6.89, 5.80, 5.41, 7.29, 6.32, 5.84, 4.31, 4.86, 8.54, 5.99, 6.24, 10.87, 6.40, 6.80, 4.92, 9.60, 7.02, 4.83, 6.36, 6.25, 8.58, 4.84, 7.61, 6.07, 5.24, 10.21, 9.98, 17.85, 6.97, 5.05, 6.28, 4.65, 4.50, 7.39, 7.00, 5.52, 7.14, 7.54, 4.65, 5.06, 4.28, 5.61, 5.38, 5.92, 4.60, 6.00, 4.74, 12.23, 5.40, 10.03, 5.45, 7.04, 5.57, 5.14, 6.22, 5.52, 8.53, 6.65, 6.59, 5.87, 7.78, 6.13, 7.41, 3.34, 5.87, 6.02, 5.10, 5.07, 5.87, 12.13, 5.41, 7.20, 7.93, 6.44, 5.92, 5.74, 11.27, 5.92, 8.23, 5.75, 7.38, 10.83, 6.37, 4.46, 8.62, 5.32, 6.61, 5.63, 4.48, 6.25, 6.53, 5.57, 5.63, 6.92, 5.26, 7.02, 5.30, 5.52, 3.13, 6.76, 5.06, 9.43, 4.85, 4.50, 5.48, 6.09, 5.03, 11.55, 4.96, 6.25, 3.92, 6.64, 3.89, 6.98, 7.58, 6.37, 6.50, 9.93, 5.45, 4.03, 5.73, 5.89, 6.69, 4.58, 7.66, 10.02, 5.64, 5.35, 6.14, 6.56, 4.37, 3.95, 7.11, 8.09, 5.49, 5.45, 6.17, 4.94, 6.77, 8.80, 7.68, 7.59, 12.02, 6.75, 6.41, 3.31, 7.10, 6.56, 4.77, 5.78, 11.15, 6.95, 5.93, 10.07, 7.16, 6.22, 5.44, 9.48, 6.89, 8.23, 6.52, 8.80, 7.96, 4.55, 7.60, 12.90, 9.68, 6.58, 5.38, 6.91, 5.90, 7.06, 6.91, 5.89, 9.78, 10.31, 6.28, 7.88, 5.81, 6.32, 4.95, 9.99, 5.50, 6.35, 5.00, 5.89, 5.51, 8.08, 7.65, 6.16, 5.86, 4.17, 8.20, 9.32, 5.87, 7.36, 4.95, 6.41, 4.97, 3.09, 7.26, 3.93, 6.43, 4.92, 6.67, 8.23, 6.62, 6.35, 7.68, 8.13, 7.03, 5.42, 4.68, 8.12, 4.51, 5.74, 6.19, 4.45, 15.17, 5.18, 4.61, 5.39, 4.32, 4.67, 6.94, 7.71, 6.88, 7.98, 6.53, 5.99, 7.93, 5.73, 6.54, 7.08, 4.19, 5.44, 7.48, 5.30, 5.60, 8.65, DNF(7.32), 9.33, 5.68, 5.71, 7.29, 7.47, 5.20, 5.90, 6.61, 5.03, 5.59, 5.20, 4.52, 5.17, 5.29, 4.82, 5.83, 4.46, 7.55, 9.96, 4.67, 5.44, 10.16, 5.35, 5.45, 7.27, 5.65, 6.02, 6.79, 5.05, 6.36, 4.29, 5.95, 5.68, 6.34, 5.83, 6.53, 7.01, 6.20, 5.37, 5.34, 5.09, 6.79, 6.40, 5.12, 5.56, 4.79, 6.82, 7.87, 10.85, 7.89, 7.56, 5.99, 7.77, 4.90, 7.06, 7.03, 7.37, 12.17, 6.09, 6.95, 6.08, 7.32, 7.03, 10.01, 4.89, 7.56, 4.76, 5.50, 8.58, 6.64, 11.39, 7.31, 4.44, 6.96, 5.55, 6.87, 6.62, 6.38, 7.75, 4.73, 7.98, 8.49, 9.70, 7.33, 6.95, 8.35, 8.21, 5.02, 5.23, 4.37, 4.66, 5.75, 3.57, 6.77, 5.17, 6.63, 6.94, 6.28, 5.11, 9.13, 5.75, 5.18, 5.43, 6.30, 6.83, 7.33, 9.42, 5.82, 8.40, 7.38, 5.02, 5.41, 8.20, 6.59, 4.88, 4.51, 6.07, 4.99, 4.27, 4.77, 7.67, 5.93, 6.32, 7.04, 5.18, 6.80, 8.49, 6.11, 5.19, 6.01, 6.42, 6.93, 4.26, 5.72, 6.33, 4.48, 6.86, 8.30, 8.39, 6.93, 6.76, 5.80, 4.80, 6.60, 4.89, 6.83, 6.90, 5.68, 6.20, 8.25, 5.78, 5.93, 4.49, 7.57, 7.44, 6.71, 4.83, 5.52, 6.77, 5.29, 7.00, 4.68, 7.32, 5.91, 7.80, 6.86, 5.58, 8.12, 5.87, 6.41, 9.47, 3.24, 13.41, 5.65, 4.89, 6.90, 6.80, 7.38, 3.18, 5.74, 4.48, 6.44, 9.65, 5.59, 5.80, 6.53, 7.77, 4.53, 5.18, 9.14, 5.78, 5.48, 6.22, 6.36, 5.47, 4.67, 5.36, 6.05, 6.62, 3.45, 7.03, 6.31, 12.77, 6.65, 4.73, 6.68, 6.73, 7.24, 3.81, 8.26, 5.78, 5.56, 5.36, 5.45, 8.34, 5.41, 5.71, 4.86, 9.39, 4.77, 7.35, 6.67, 4.73, 4.98, 6.02, 6.26, 5.82, 4.42, 4.98, 6.05, 8.34, 4.73, 7.25, 4.74, 3.72, 5.15, 7.78, 4.88, 8.79, 5.62, 7.87, 5.29, 6.27, 7.29, 5.44, 7.02, 6.85, 6.48, 6.58, 6.71, 7.83, 5.35, 5.36, 5.72, 5.36, 5.84, 4.51, 3.88, 7.19, 6.63, 6.54, 4.91, 5.81, 6.26, 4.88, 5.64, 4.70, 5.85, 5.27, 5.54, 6.53, 7.21, 6.57, 6.85, 6.07, 6.23, 6.36, 7.10, 7.06, 10.18, 5.10, 3.72, 7.74, 6.16, 9.21, 6.34, 5.24, 7.68, 6.54, 6.97, 6.73, 6.55, 4.94, 7.03, 6.25, 4.59, 3.88, 6.04, 6.41, 8.59, 4.65, 6.82, 16.48, 4.56, 6.25, 7.56, 6.97, 8.70, 6.38, 6.95, 8.21, 6.16, 6.37, 6.25, 7.74, 4.16, 7.05, 3.09, 7.06, 7.44, 3.75, 6.16, 4.99, 10.84, 5.29, 5.75, 7.15, 6.86, 5.19, 5.26, 5.39, 8.43, 7.33, 6.23, 5.06, 5.96, 4.23, 5.44, 8.37, 10.30, 5.62, 8.62, 6.63, 7.26, 9.35, 5.52, 6.10, 5.10, 6.83, 5.54, 6.35, 12.52, 8.14, 5.09, 7.54, 6.19, 5.47, 12.23, 8.70, 7.53, 5.50, 6.80, 7.29, 8.21, 7.84, 7.17, 6.58, 5.80, 6.50, 7.98, 8.41, 3.95, 8.79, 7.37, 6.48, 7.12, 8.84, 6.62, 5.16, 5.74, 7.77, 5.42, 11.83, 5.14, 6.72, 7.12, 6.19, 5.82, 6.08, 6.02, 7.86, 6.85, 3.81, 5.13, 9.50, 6.74, 5.77, 5.69, 7.11, 7.71, 10.57, 6.56, 7.95, 3.82, 5.06, 4.27, 6.55, 6.61, 7.56, 5.55, 5.47, 9.03, 6.68, 11.47, 5.32, 11.66, 7.09, 7.28, 5.83, 5.09, 6.57, 6.16, 5.22, 5.58, 10.36, 6.62, 7.47, 7.12, 5.37, 8.61, 5.51, 6.77, 7.97, 5.90, 7.78, 6.08, 5.21, 7.11, 6.22, 7.29, 7.72, 4.01, 7.38, 6.93, 7.93, 6.56, 7.51, 4.89, 6.13, 5.77, 6.49, 6.05, 4.58, 9.12, 5.99, 5.08, 5.45, 6.94, 7.58, 6.62, 4.01, 5.86, 5.21, 3.85, 5.50, 5.98, 6.08, 9.35, 5.83, 9.78, 4.37, 4.80, 6.52, 5.46, 3.99, 5.55, 9.47, 7.21, 5.87, 7.86, 7.46, 7.20, 7.36, 5.14, 7.16, 10.12, 6.05, 5.89, 6.48, 5.80, 7.24, 5.18, 5.93, 10.75, 6.88, 5.70, 6.97, 5.82, 6.56, 5.86, 6.56, 4.74, 6.77, 6.24, 8.22, 7.41, 4.38, 8.95, 9.67, 6.29, 6.36, 4.03, 8.26, 6.17, 6.16, 3.74, 5.94, 6.62, 5.79, 6.29, 4.64, 4.74, 8.19, 5.54, 4.98, 5.66, 4.95, 5.40, 6.22, 6.46, 5.08, 13.65, 4.23, 4.91, 5.72, 5.80, 5.62, 15.20, 5.86, 9.20, 8.41, 7.11, 6.30, 5.08, 5.95, 4.72, 5.57, 6.37, 5.36, 6.02, 8.63, 5.80, 5.30, 5.68, 5.12, 3.91, 5.53, 7.83, 7.17, 5.51, 8.07, 4.77, 13.89, 4.76, 7.86, 5.99, 4.70, 6.80, 8.86, 7.66, 4.60, 4.67, 8.00, 5.56, 6.24, 6.61, 5.22, 6.95, 6.97, 6.50, 4.92, 4.76, 9.05, 6.73, 6.40, 6.77, 12.12, 8.55, 7.04, 6.35, 6.77, 5.48, 4.60, 5.71, 7.20, 5.05, 6.65, 5.50, 4.37, 5.35, 4.58, 4.20, 8.04, 6.22, 5.02, 6.38, 5.82, 8.43, 6.98, 7.62, 6.15, 5.60, 5.32, 7.81, 5.38, 2.98, 7.14, 4.97, 5.86, 4.75, 5.96, 7.50, 6.14, 5.99, 4.54, 6.35, 7.23, 4.61, 5.12, 6.59, 5.71, 5.70, 7.47, 7.83, 6.20, 6.74, 5.73, 5.50, 4.27, 5.52, 5.68, 13.16, 5.30, 5.72, 6.23, 8.09, 3.77, 7.17, 4.08, 5.24, 5.21, 6.32, 5.63, 9.69, 5.60, 5.89, 4.73, 6.13, 6.31, 8.80, 5.98, 7.50, 5.47, 5.91, 6.89, 5.38, 7.21, 9.20, 8.76, 8.55, 6.07, 6.42, 10.27, 6.28, 7.21, 8.96, 7.82, 6.82, 7.56, 5.69, 6.47, 7.73, 5.63, 12.62, 6.37, 5.53, 5.48, 5.38, 6.76, 6.22, 6.01, 5.20, 9.23, 8.05, 7.36, 8.25, 7.66, 6.32, 5.73, 6.87, 3.89, 11.05, 7.57, 6.54, 6.54, 4.65, 5.72, 7.79, 7.51, 6.92, 8.94, 6.07, 7.11, 6.94, 5.33, 5.98, 6.30, 6.78, 7.50, 3.36, 5.62, 3.91, 8.83, 6.38, 6.02, 8.32, 4.48, 5.74, 6.69, 5.87, 9.04, 6.57, 6.35, 5.00, 6.53, 6.11, 4.50, 6.08, 5.14, 6.84, 2.94, 6.79, 6.76, 7.74, 8.23, 5.87, 4.70, 6.18, 6.33, 6.70, 7.42, 7.23, 10.96, 7.04, 3.81, 4.93, 5.06, 6.72, 3.90, 7.20, 6.60, 5.70, 7.20, 5.08, 5.12, 8.19, 6.95, 5.27, 6.20, 5.18, 10.08, 4.83, 7.12, 4.62, 10.52, 7.47, 6.97, 3.77, 4.77, 5.91, 7.17, 10.93, 8.61, 5.77, 5.93, 6.13, 4.73, 7.77, 7.01, 6.46, 4.55, 5.18, 7.83, 5.39, 7.29, 7.79, 6.28, 7.27, 5.33, 5.99, 6.21, 12.85, 6.08, 6.08, 6.64, 8.27, 7.96, 13.16, 4.32, 6.47, 5.67, 5.81, 5.15, 5.94, 6.38, 7.19, 14.06, 6.23, 5.83, 5.23, 3.78, 6.49, 5.61, 7.05, 7.77, 11.84, 6.83, 6.41, 4.37, 4.46, 5.16, 6.11, 7.69, 6.63, 4.34, 6.32, 5.35, 4.20, 6.20, 8.45, 5.93, 6.34, 10.18, 6.80, 6.03, 6.76, 7.45, 4.47, 6.74, 10.91, 8.23, 5.73, 10.41, 4.94, 5.53, 7.66, 5.71, 6.31, 5.71, 7.50, 5.90, 7.30, 4.50, 6.23, 4.39, 6.58, 4.17, 10.08, 9.23, 3.54, 5.50, 4.64, 3.54, 6.77, 3.99, 6.50, 5.23, 4.06, 6.02, 7.89, 6.06, 4.97, 6.11, 4.47, 5.72, 4.38, 10.25, 3.88, 4.70, 5.57, 6.07, 5.42, 7.69, 6.40, 4.77, 13.08, 5.62, 7.16, 8.62, 8.10, 4.92, 6.08, 7.22, 5.55, 9.16, 6.73, 7.32, 6.99, 4.26, 4.73, 5.20, 8.92, 6.62, 7.14, 11.05, 5.06, 5.56, 7.71, 4.46, 6.93, 6.32, 4.71, 4.95, 6.99, 6.20, 4.45, 7.00, 6.77, 4.75, 6.80, 5.94, 4.92, 5.07, 5.11, 6.08, 6.57, 5.97, 5.98, 4.27, 7.66, 6.63, 4.57, 3.73, 6.62, 7.33, 6.04, 6.56, 5.30, 5.41, 7.08, 6.37, 4.48, 6.19, 5.56, 4.72, 6.46, 7.18, 6.20, 4.65, 6.79, 5.06, 4.98, 8.32, 6.65, 5.30, 4.50





Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 10000/10009
best time: 2.13
worst time: 22.66

best mo3: 4.08 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 4.42 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 5.23 (σ = 1.13)
best avg25: 5.44 (σ = 1.01)
best avg50: 5.85 (σ = 0.93)
best avg100: 5.91 (σ = 0.97)
best avg500: 6.29 (σ = 1.19)
best avg1000: 6.32 (σ = 1.18)
best avg5000: 6.75 (σ = 1.31)
best avg10000: 7.41 (σ = 1.57)

session avg: 7.41 (σ = 1.57)
session mean: 7.55






Awesome sauce. I'm not as pumped as I thought I would be though, probably because now I no longer _need_ to do pyraminx. It's a punishment almost...
BUT STILL AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'll update later with some more stuff - number of N.xy times, average of 100 graph, etc.



Spoiler: Number of N.x times



1 - 0
2 - 10
3 - 127
4 - 627
5 - 1587
6 - 2188
7 - 2005
8 - 1389
9 - 897
10 - 492
11 - 405
12 - 165
13 - 106
14 - 55
15 - 32
16 - 25
17 - 9
18 - 5
19 - 3
20 - 3
21 - 3
22 - 3
23 - 0


Spoiler: GRAPH











Spoiler: Percentages



23.49% of times were sub6
45.35% of times were sub7
65.38% of times were sub8

1 - 0%
2 - 0.10%
3 - 1.27%
4 - 6.26%
5 - 15.86%
6 - 21.86%
7 - 20.03%
8 - 13.88%
9 - 8.96%
10 - 4.91%
11 - 4.05%
12 - 1.65%
13 - 1.06%
14 - 0.55%
15 - 0.32%
16 - 0.25%
17 - 0.09%
18 - 0.05%
19 - 0.03%
20 - 0.03%
21 - 0.03%
22 - 0.03%
23 - 0%








Spoiler: Averages of 100 graph







Note the jump between ~23 and ~41. This is when I received my new mefferts speed pyraminx, which I think had to break in for several days (nearly a week). Had I not had to break in this pyraminx, I suspect that I could possibly be sub6 by now.


----------



## janelle (Aug 31, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Awesome sauce. I'm not as pumped as I thought I would be though, probably because now I no longer _need_ to do pyraminx. It's a punishment almost...
> BUT STILL AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats  I'm not sure about you but I was pretty sick of 3x3 after my first marathon. I just wanted to practice something else 


Marathon Stats 4340/4340


Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 4340/4340
best time: 9.423
worst time: 22.656

*best avg5: 12.679 (σ = 1.92)*

best avg12: 13.816 (σ = 1.59)**

best avg50: 14.618 (σ = 0.90)

*best avg100: 14.847 (σ = 1.27)*

best avg500: 15.229 (σ = 1.19)*

best avg1000: 15.335 (σ = 1.26)*

session avg: 15.802 (σ = 1.38)*
session mean: 15.813**



Times


Spoiler



18.224, 15.144, 15.459, 19.220, 15.069, 13.956, 17.422, 17.834, 22.654, 20.646, 16.434, 17.352, 13.580, 15.474, 18.667, 17.166, 15.214, 16.277, 17.362, 14.780, 16.198, 14.920, 17.636, 14.877, 18.642, 18.322, 18.983, 15.704, 15.568, 17.325, 15.654, 15.203, 16.275, 17.670, 17.782, 16.439, 16.588, 17.906, 14.945, 16.000, 13.064, 17.111, 15.908, 17.248, 15.449, 19.529, 18.133, 16.077, 13.955, 15.227, 18.597, 21.318, 16.794, 16.463, 15.191, 17.104, 16.153, 16.957, 15.745, 14.148, 16.311, 15.218, 16.081, 17.485, 15.959, 16.312, 16.998, 14.839, 18.607, 18.845, 13.390, 16.872, 19.102, 16.780, 16.768, 18.831, 14.713[oll skip], 14.323, 15.812, 20.520, 15.303, 13.867, 15.319, 14.951, 19.499, 18.168, 19.590, 18.826, 16.197, 17.853, 15.042, 14.794, 15.716, 18.143, 16.542, 14.075, 16.998, 15.749, 13.835, 17.538, 16.209, 18.998, 17.748, 16.033, 11.808[nl], 14.729, 12.569, 15.028, 17.597, 13.519, 17.612, 15.160, 17.389, 18.482, 15.203, 17.946, 13.698, 16.824, 16.509, 15.104, 17.346, 17.700, 14.423, 16.983, 17.186, 15.390, 16.043, 17.091, 13.439, 13.282, 15.689, 15.459, 14.262, 16.468, 19.890, 15.009, 14.242, 15.992, 18.296, 15.710, 15.790, 15.959, 18.971, 13.489, 15.958, 16.194, 17.300, 18.021, 15.819, 18.249, 17.681, 16.746, 16.631, 14.717[pll skip], 16.426, 18.232, 16.430, 16.399, 14.344, 16.140, 15.565, 16.251, 10.659[nl], 15.030, 15.003, 15.744, 19.481, 14.515, 16.633, 15.088, 18.377, 16.726, 16.937, 17.730, 17.619, 16.669, 16.076, 14.830, 17.706, 13.604, 19.632, 15.512, 12.948, 15.485, 15.546, 17.589, 17.482, 16.496[pll skip], 17.499, 14.774, 13.531, 17.848, 16.817, 17.113, 14.020, 13.173, 14.264, 14.965, 17.759, 14.007, 18.713, 15.834, 18.097, 16.681, 15.925, 16.864, 18.094, 16.581, 17.517, 15.207, 18.385, 19.268, 16.877, 16.442, 15.489, 15.266[pll skip], 15.921, 18.438, 16.458, 17.172, 14.716, 13.097, 17.137, 16.756, 16.938, 17.902, 17.566, 15.006, 16.903, 13.931, 15.311, 20.044, 16.950, 19.413, 16.432, 12.874, 17.372, 16.981, 14.804, 16.441, 17.775, 14.364, 15.855, 14.567, 15.296, 16.745, 16.493, 15.780, 18.564, 17.876, 16.554, 16.459, 16.283, 18.167, 17.671, 17.183, 13.786, 17.613, 14.304, 19.849, 15.521, 18.123, 17.435, 13.063, 13.334, 12.083, 15.579, 18.144, 17.741, 14.102, 18.284, 15.944, 17.605, 15.631, 18.747, 15.642, 17.111, 17.059, 18.749, 16.615, 15.619, 17.529, 17.726, 17.960, 16.562, 15.708, 16.137, 17.846, 16.111, 15.445, 18.894, 18.308, 15.959, 17.869, 14.999, 16.272, 17.708, 19.202, 17.159, 15.203, 15.275, 18.370, 16.060, 18.351, 16.300, 14.007, 16.118, 16.313, 14.707, 15.359, 13.153, 14.067, 18.699, 19.261, 16.139, 15.538[oll skip], 16.171, 17.772, 18.097, 16.963, 14.185, 17.090, 15.134, 16.439, 16.976, 14.723, 11.761[nl], 17.212, 17.403, 15.716, 16.878, 17.690, 14.896, 16.538, 16.606, 14.296, 14.362[pll skip], 17.101, 16.525, 15.134, 15.896, 15.235, 18.529, 16.925, 14.492, 16.506, 15.408, 18.294, 16.604, 17.132, 15.895, 17.488, 17.691, 14.096, 14.564, 14.015, 17.323, 16.474, 15.089, 17.433, 16.061, 15.907, 17.570, 16.814, 15.469, 14.723, 13.979, 17.423, 20.312, 15.575, 14.178, 17.039, 15.963, 16.684, 14.801, 16.720, 17.001, 14.127, 14.665, 15.009, 15.245, 15.685, 15.540, 15.594, 15.578, 17.723, 14.288, 16.612, 14.497, 15.561, 17.149, 13.792, 16.886, 15.767, 16.069, 19.038, 13.619, 14.618[oll skip], 16.596, 15.216, 16.173, 15.027, 17.925, 17.037, 15.006, 16.959, 19.145, 18.144, 13.548, 14.602, 14.674, 14.762, 12.339[pll skip], 11.875[nl], 13.073, 15.154, 16.991, 15.003, 18.910, 16.555, 13.502, 16.523, 14.703, 16.316, 12.362, 17.894, 13.850, 15.814, 18.535, 15.517, 13.758, 17.556, 16.851, 16.006, 16.455, 14.137, 15.879, 16.985, 15.226, 15.299, 17.316, 16.588, 14.056[oll skip], 15.111, 15.741, 14.122, 17.059, 15.183, 15.600, 11.625[nl], 15.621, 14.486, 14.515, 15.856, 15.127, 13.851, 16.338, 14.862, 17.372, 14.856, 18.542, 16.224, 14.816, 11.883[nl], 17.696, 14.664, 14.020, 15.009, 18.440, 18.035, 15.910, 11.439[nl], 15.214, 14.441, 15.371, 19.062, 17.070, 16.209, 15.693, 15.441, 14.181, 16.266, 13.842, 15.240, 15.755, 13.769, 16.269, 13.627, 16.039, 16.408, 17.223, 11.041[pll skip], 15.136, 16.464, 16.093, 16.101, 14.770, 13.546, 15.206, 16.013, 14.334, 13.941, 15.923, 14.637, 14.163, 15.544, 15.081, 17.807, 15.818, 15.455, 14.139, 16.875, 16.083, 15.230, 14.484, 19.468, 13.108, 19.030, 14.575, 16.042, 13.869, 15.022, 14.441, 17.806, 16.763, 17.463, 15.713, 15.516, 22.656, 15.660, 18.186, 14.317, 17.219, 13.042[pll skip], 15.867, 17.455, 14.371, 15.526, 12.678, 16.342, 15.849, 16.826, 17.253, 14.421, 12.412[pll skip], 14.960, 14.799, 18.480, 17.662, 19.148, 14.899, 15.468, 16.619, 15.375, 13.958, 15.924, 16.701, 17.625, 16.683, 14.016, 15.040, 15.172, 15.938, 14.710, 14.449, 16.460, 17.285, 17.210, 16.899, 16.565, 15.476, 17.321, 17.951, 15.330, 15.183, 15.475, 14.264, 16.547, 19.210, 16.723, 18.151, 17.176, 14.714, 14.157, 12.565, 13.539, 11.821[nl], 15.227, 15.925, 17.812, 18.897, 16.725, 15.597[pll skip], 16.744, 13.400, 16.420, 13.072, 14.553, 14.437, 16.042, 16.554, 18.484, 14.706, 14.925, 17.261, 14.111, 15.818, 16.534, 14.339, 15.229, 15.865, 17.008, 18.165, 13.883, 18.941, 16.950, 13.106, 16.232, 16.272, 18.742, 17.045, 15.428, 17.190, 14.383, 14.987, 17.823, 16.047, 14.011, 14.922, 14.730, 16.809, 16.749, 17.686, 10.386[nl], 16.395, 12.627, 15.214, 15.444, 13.608, 19.496, 14.144, 15.949, 16.715, 20.330, 14.083, 15.899, 17.535, 15.647, 15.260, 14.542, 13.918, 17.262, 15.639, 15.571, 14.807, 15.865, 15.930, 12.688, 15.492, 17.806, 15.652, 14.846, 14.626, 16.761, 17.725, 18.047, 15.851, 15.257, 16.327, 14.946, 21.379, 15.897, 15.854, 15.303, 16.544, 13.646, 16.338, 16.041, 14.182, 13.910, 15.888, 14.793, 13.472, 14.335, 15.791, 16.682, 17.750, 14.756, 18.182, 16.341, 17.351, 17.209, 16.571, 16.698, 14.601, 17.582, 17.565, 15.053, 19.859, 15.576, 14.797, 17.179, 19.476, 18.223, 16.636, 15.045, 17.333, 12.207, 16.310, 15.411, 17.304, 16.667, 13.687, 13.926, 15.693, 15.125, 17.409, 15.735, 13.057[pll skip], 15.957, 15.350, 15.275, 17.794, 14.788, 16.249, 13.634, 17.279, 16.887, 13.592, 12.195[accidental xcross], 17.694, 14.714, 14.959, 18.082, 19.123, 17.110, 19.409, 16.613, 15.620, 14.370, 15.496, 16.399, 15.366, 17.874, 16.829, 15.296, 16.596, 17.392, 18.296, 16.274, 16.505, 15.469, 17.607, 14.879, 15.402, 14.172, 16.460, 15.797, 16.635, 17.001, 15.230, 17.846, 16.050, 17.594, 18.320, 18.368, 16.213, 16.122, 16.618, 13.814, 15.352, 14.840, 13.511, 16.796, 12.439, 18.008, 16.389, 14.721, 16.816, 13.511, 16.220, 17.259, 16.486, 15.047, 15.300, 19.120, 17.590, 20.483, 16.337, 17.728, 14.985, 14.833, 14.385, 16.262, 14.622, 18.026, 17.610, 13.126, 16.530, 16.295, 15.282, 17.189, 17.426, 14.265, 15.345, 13.033, 16.849, 15.188, 16.517, 17.180, 18.342, 13.150, 16.120, 17.389, 18.713, 16.849, 16.936, 15.053, 14.900, 16.705, 12.214, 16.480, 18.459, 14.826, 14.008, 14.741, 19.511, 17.181, 16.034, 19.084, 21.257, 19.261, 17.517, 16.771, 15.495, 14.375, 14.417, 17.815, 14.308, 17.376, 16.027, 16.635, 14.734, 14.262, 15.875, 14.267, 14.827, 19.407, 14.205, 14.836, 17.515, 19.372, 13.376, 14.865, 14.259, 15.173, 14.831, 15.669, 17.899, 14.688, 15.089, 17.477, 18.246, 13.693, 17.987, 15.877, 15.200, 16.294, 14.632, 13.584, 16.109, 14.259, 16.366, 16.139, 13.922, 14.981, 11.436[pll skip], 13.782, 14.285, 13.954, 16.849, 15.147, 13.832, 14.994, 17.597, 17.378, 16.654, 15.870, 13.531, 14.101, 13.555[pll skip], 15.803, 18.250, 17.154, 12.228[oll skip], 20.143, 17.609, 15.583, 15.892, 13.260, 14.739, 16.208, 13.564, 15.635, 16.859, 16.991, 19.902, 12.479, 14.162, 15.525, 16.484, 14.994, 18.496, 19.102, 12.780, 14.263, 14.241, 14.988, 14.019, 15.686, 14.637, 17.451, 14.740, 17.149, 15.461, 15.251, 14.056, 17.949, 17.512, 16.782, 16.028, 17.410, 15.899, 13.388, 16.332, 14.506, 15.154, 12.824, 18.725, 18.817, 16.133, 18.412, 16.732, 15.810, 19.895, 16.692, 13.868, 12.613, 16.723, 15.571, 18.474, 14.677, 13.821, 15.055, 17.436, 13.814, 14.153, 14.545, 18.394, 18.199, 17.667, 16.891, 17.120, 16.606, 15.037, 17.019, 15.159, 12.390, 16.608, 18.404, 14.677[xcross], 14.266, 15.908, 14.230[pll skip], 18.734, 16.480, 15.400, 19.305, 16.967, 16.782, 17.379, 19.491, 17.154, 16.508, 15.831, 14.275, 16.666, 17.741, 16.479, 14.476, 15.831, 16.102, 16.323, 13.723, 15.521, 14.546, 16.670, 17.909, 15.530, 16.251, 13.793, 
14.862, 18.132, 17.533, 15.018, 17.686, 14.511, 17.012, 19.663, 17.007, 16.323, 17.136, 15.029, 17.899, 20.390, 16.861, 17.619, 17.110, 20.216, 16.477, 17.731, 15.013, 14.609, 17.091, 17.923, 14.517, 15.395, 14.543, 18.293, 16.908, 18.420, 12.850, 15.639, 18.362, 13.900, 16.339, 14.906, 15.064, 14.730, 14.429, 15.491, 16.357, 20.213, 14.573, 11.960[nl], 15.051, 20.385, 14.027[xcross], 16.109, 16.326, 12.691, 16.787, 17.845, 13.463, 18.788, 18.914, 16.487, 14.241[pll skip], 16.185, 16.634, 11.763[nl], 18.007, 16.848, 19.115, 16.773, 12.392, 18.863, 16.599, 13.473, 17.437, 17.509, 15.469, 15.571, 14.590[oll skip], 14.577, 13.474, 18.096, 15.520, 17.116, 15.289, 11.821[pll skip], 11.025[pll skip], 14.133, 16.842, 16.684, 17.167, 18.124, 16.426, 13.260, 14.143[oll skip]], 15.115, 15.864, 15.638, 18.626, 15.584, 16.617, 15.998, 15.056, 14.476, 12.598, 14.940, 17.365, 14.134, 15.789, 18.133, 12.068[oll skip], 16.331, 15.977, 14.815, 13.966, 17.530, 13.349, 15.690, 16.272, 19.044, 14.484, 14.095[pll skip], 13.979, 15.874[xcross], 15.291, 14.271, 17.359, 16.216, 17.193, 14.454, 18.612, 16.797, 14.902, 16.036, 13.550, 13.807, 16.845, 18.103, 16.007, 18.818, 16.504, 14.323, 14.905, 18.613, 13.860, 15.785, 16.371, 13.831, 15.210, 14.890, 16.225, 17.616, 14.881, 13.064, 19.092, 14.023, 17.160, 15.313, 11.262, 17.640, 14.497, 17.211, 17.351, 13.928, 13.658, 17.342, 15.691, 19.894, 15.754, 19.145, 15.090, 15.571, 16.774, 21.896[pop], 16.122, 13.542, 16.965, 15.907, 18.394, 18.439, 15.656, 11.612[pll skip], 15.376, 15.991, 16.583, 14.373, 15.808, 18.103, 13.866, 14.981, 15.749, 15.624, 15.588, 17.396, 15.382, 17.383, 14.486, 13.792, 16.862, 15.104, 16.653, 16.500, 13.483, 14.954, 18.303, 17.692, 16.449, 16.159, 14.716, 15.122, 15.509, 14.515, 16.746, 18.579, 17.178, 16.381, 19.309[corner twist], 14.941, 16.868, 13.407, 14.973, 21.012, 16.893, 11.289[nl], 18.187, 16.437, 13.654, 17.370, 15.586, 15.012, 18.355, 17.106, 16.320, 13.946, 13.936, 13.700, 13.950, 13.893, 13.988, 15.000, 16.663, 16.108, 16.236, 14.053[pll skip], 16.305, 18.603, 17.598, 15.077, 12.391, 17.523, 17.796, 17.536, 14.781, 17.033, 15.392, 16.093, 16.619, 17.654, 13.742, 16.296, 17.044, 16.963, 11.758[nl], 16.393, 17.952, 14.795, 14.067, 16.944, 14.368, 13.507, 15.451, 16.481, 13.457, 15.837, 16.978, 16.068, 17.761, 13.469, 17.543, 14.844, 12.177, 16.218, 14.073, 15.200, 10.873[nl], 13.509[pll skip], 17.693, 16.041, 17.039, 18.705, 16.120, 12.528[pll skip], 16.219, 15.168, 15.603, 18.572, 18.806, 17.163, 16.047, 14.914, 17.712, 15.907, 12.283[pll skip], 17.351, 16.385, 13.194, 13.798, 14.340, 16.420, 16.256, 13.890, 12.956, 14.902, 17.646, 19.995, 14.327, 15.609, 16.222, 15.904, 15.274, 15.514[pll skip], 15.810, 14.070, 15.251, 15.850, 12.989, 12.877[f2l ], 16.006, 16.773, 15.160, 16.932, 14.933, 18.186, 13.184, 17.694, 17.267, 17.061, 16.665, 13.821, 18.853, 16.760, 18.982, 17.819, 13.643, 16.372, 16.788, 14.682, 16.807, 18.140, 16.709, 16.373, 17.924, 15.148, 15.875, 15.602, 16.371, 15.905, 15.591, 16.226, 15.894, 14.592, 18.835, 16.963, 16.158, 17.098, 15.857, 15.801, 16.516, 13.524, 14.002, 14.557, 14.594, 14.261, 15.773, 13.265, 14.761, 14.329, 18.499, 14.471, 16.968, 15.100, 17.562, 14.331, 15.281, 19.924, 12.484, 15.336, 13.827, 17.450, 12.789, 17.813, 13.064, 15.920, 17.255, 14.314, 15.936, 18.978, 15.651, 15.032, 15.066, 19.316, 16.086, 17.799, 14.628, 16.330, 16.728, 17.468, 15.796, 17.622, 16.147, 15.461, 15.397, 15.136, 17.253, 18.107, 17.142, 18.106, 20.078, 10.865[nl], 16.192, 17.832, 16.758, 16.311, 12.518, 13.470, 13.833, 16.342, 18.496, 16.716, 17.980, 14.987, 19.085, 14.058, 13.795, 13.798, 16.709, 12.546, 14.341, 15.239, 17.310, 13.460, 14.366, 14.854, 14.962, 16.556, 18.252, 14.094, 18.936, 17.407, 14.320, 16.026, 17.733, 16.040, 15.467, 17.588, 17.545, 14.134, 14.237[pll skip], 14.414, 18.674, 14.358, 18.519, 13.634, 16.318, 17.235, 16.938, 17.043, 15.463, 15.913, 18.241, 15.968, 11.165[nl], 16.805, 16.053, 13.886, 10.684[nl], 16.126, 18.973, 15.394, 13.544[lolcross], 16.686, 14.746, 16.772, 17.023, 16.278, 17.727, 15.728, 17.102, 20.270, 16.034, 15.583, 18.226, 18.542, 18.794, 17.703, 15.150, 16.056, 14.308, 14.628, 13.627, 12.010, 16.184, 20.066, 15.008, 14.439, 15.134, 13.962, 12.422, 16.055, 15.643, 19.490, 18.966, 17.450, 11.359[pll skip], 16.210, 12.903, 16.730, 19.230, 16.058, 14.253, 17.748, 15.838, 13.735, 15.323, 21.294, 16.872, 13.432, 14.938, 14.653, 15.168, 14.739, 15.214, 18.821, 17.141, 17.898, 16.385, 13.278, 17.045, 14.605, 14.126, 15.178, 15.161, 12.176[oll skip], 16.145, 16.672, 19.470, 15.543, 15.488, 17.144, 15.761, 18.899, 19.028, 18.957, 13.932, 17.769, 14.502, 16.798, 15.873, 17.444, 17.192, 14.143, 15.226, 15.643, 11.676[nl], 15.619, 17.729, 17.822, 15.749, 16.105, 18.958, 17.170, 15.572, 14.595, 14.220, 19.238, 15.587, 17.079, 16.498, 13.700, 13.206, 17.894, 17.483, 15.247, 16.081, 17.186, 14.779[pll skip], 15.521, 16.048, 15.777, 15.957, 14.171, 16.198, 15.963, 15.851, 16.305, 18.354, 16.664, 17.413, 16.117, 14.905, 19.562, 16.053, 16.128, 15.691, 14.988, 13.950[oll skip],
17.420, 16.037, 16.165, 17.805, 16.544, 14.062, 14.670, 16.882, 13.958, 16.721, 15.089, 18.532, 16.914, 16.330, 13.844, 15.743, 14.642, 17.946, 16.825, 17.936, 15.508, 16.557, 16.596, 15.028, 13.129, 17.844, 14.532, 13.623, 14.755, 16.725, 16.139, 17.739, 17.704, 13.820, 16.842, 16.463, 13.394[lolcross], 17.439, 19.357, 14.950, 19.129, 14.139, 14.158, 14.094, 14.763, 14.669[pll skip], 14.933, 16.452, 13.874, 14.376, 15.457, 16.808, 14.073, 16.394, 17.553, 17.132, 14.577[oll skip], 15.390, 19.030, 15.900, 17.822, 17.211, 19.162, 17.127, 15.716, 20.005, 18.391, 11.883[nl], 15.517, 15.075, 20.532, 15.510, 17.004, 14.836, 15.365, 14.854, 16.214, 16.598, 15.878, 17.418, 19.060, 14.250, 15.536, 15.934, 16.511, 14.468, 14.700[oll skip], 14.317, 13.134, 17.923, 13.478, 16.539, 17.381, 15.898, 13.785, 15.045, 12.804, 19.250, 14.982, 17.132, 13.518, 17.112, 14.887, 15.027, 14.464, 18.919, 16.589, 15.630, 17.427, 14.490, 17.273, 17.074, 14.896, 15.729, 18.090, 17.907, 20.922, 15.518, 17.546, 17.047, 16.789[oll skip], 15.440, 17.146, 15.433, 16.937, 14.804, 15.852, 15.579, 17.247, 16.129, 16.310, 18.025, 16.079, 15.743, 16.378, 14.944, 9.986[xcross + pll skip], 15.123, 18.843, 15.397, 18.018, 15.951, 13.984, 14.999, 13.454[oll sip], 14.857, 15.911[accidental xcross], 17.713, 16.794, 17.080, 17.357, 14.019, 17.597, 14.973, 16.045, 14.092, 15.460, 17.692, 13.013, 15.768, 15.375, 16.444, 15.090, 17.391, 15.380, 17.476, 16.361, 15.231, 19.025, 13.788, 12.995[pll skip], 12.908[accidental xcross], 17.440, 15.826, 16.625, 17.196, 14.008, 15.452, 18.192, 16.816, 15.571, 14.772, 18.235, 17.864, 15.912, 16.886, 13.192, 18.560, 16.833, 18.478, 15.797[oll skip], 14.282, 16.381, 15.077, 17.031, 14.185, 17.678, 16.110, 14.228, 17.402, 15.581, 12.556, 13.585, 18.810, 16.523, 15.975, 16.625, 16.998, 17.319, 13.931, 15.929, 15.158, 16.534, 14.742, 16.337, 16.526, 18.553, 15.426, 18.738, 15.662, 15.977, 13.696, 17.766, 20.747, 14.158[xcross], 13.273, 18.825, 14.779, 18.727, 16.799, 17.671, 16.835, 16.645, 15.257, 16.102, 14.998, 15.823, 13.548, 20.747, 14.979, 16.578, 15.775, 12.349, 17.823, 16.932, 16.112, 14.592, 16.842, 13.836, 15.575, 13.547, 15.636, 17.976, 15.339, 15.878, 14.235[oll skip], 16.065, 16.545, 16.398[pll skip], 16.083, 19.772, 17.755, 17.653, 16.673, 15.446, 15.969, 17.009, 14.856, 15.431, 13.929, 17.067, 15.467, 17.240, 16.205, 13.217, 16.563, 19.107, 14.846, 15.642, 18.226, 16.206, 14.965, 15.714, 16.282, 13.603, 18.585, 16.398, 16.917, 16.077, 18.801, 14.738[oll skip], 14.780, 15.315, 19.103, 14.141, 14.761, 14.283, 16.952, 16.494, 14.403, 12.789, 17.299, 15.481, 12.203, 13.920, 15.634, 18.970, 15.981, 18.379, 14.396, 14.400, 15.441, 17.994, 14.397[pll skip], 16.584, 18.619, 17.669, 15.989, 17.779, 17.738, 14.119, 13.742, 14.585, 15.397, 16.713, 15.300, 13.346, 17.723, 15.508, 15.976, 14.299[pll skip], 14.045, 13.863, 15.468, 15.347, 13.557, 18.366, 16.770, 15.314, 14.437, 17.806, 15.680, 16.464, 17.044, 16.715, 18.459, 16.203, 16.150, 13.869[pll skip], 13.007,
16.994, 16.161, 20.454, 16.892, 17.450, 16.576, 20.687, 14.785, 18.551, 14.847, 15.164, 14.817, 18.066, 13.903, 13.764, 13.915, 15.108, 17.731, 17.245, 20.094, 18.154, 18.466, 18.299, 17.311, 16.442, 19.615, 17.978, 14.321, 18.034, 14.426, 13.862, 16.747, 14.630, 14.065, 18.295, 16.334, 15.420, 16.941, 19.214, 16.852, 15.475, 16.022, 14.044, 14.383, 17.350, 18.587, 14.896, 18.380, 15.395, 13.971, 16.186, 14.598, 17.082, 17.564, 15.123, 16.270, 16.714, 15.844, 14.025, 11.322[pll skip], 15.088, 16.459, 16.762, 14.896, 15.930, 15.199, 16.847, 18.299, 17.179, 15.158, 14.004, 14.381, 15.702, 11.663, 16.324, 13.882, 16.093, 15.759, 15.568, 17.832, 20.779, 14.632, 17.514, 14.751, 14.772, 20.869, 15.279, 18.587, 15.043, 10.355[oll skip], 17.306, 15.072, 15.631, 12.099[pll skip], 13.225[oll skip], 18.242, 14.328, 16.187, 18.373, 15.218[epll skip], 13.546[oll skip], 13.658, 15.550, 16.080, 15.403, 14.237, 14.872, 17.265, 18.455, 14.828, 14.016, 14.955, 13.048[pll skip], 15.251, 17.659, 15.860, 15.830, 14.417, 13.563, 15.796, 19.239, 16.237, 15.042, 15.230, 16.028, 13.434, 13.891, 15.475, 19.659, 17.617, 14.241, 15.785, 16.613, 17.119, 17.438, 19.223, 18.071, 14.993, 15.542, 14.148, 18.431, 16.226, 15.679, 13.685, 15.630, 18.230, 17.500, 14.490, 16.434, 13.547[pll skip], 15.385, 15.018[epll skip], 13.771, 14.564, 15.334, 12.830, 17.728, 16.523, 16.418, 16.459, 17.365, 18.220, 16.224, 19.826, 18.653, 13.625, 14.340, 16.398, 16.186, 15.407, 14.663, 16.881, 16.059, 15.872, 14.460, 12.717, 14.257, 15.744, 18.462, 16.513, 15.456, 12.833, 18.054, 19.182, 15.973, 13.323[pll skip], 15.529, 10.921[pll skip], 14.138, 19.803, 21.050, 14.905, 14.247, 16.598, 13.785, 14.734, 18.456, 19.050, 16.144, 15.759, 11.933[pll skip], 16.736, 18.989, 13.923, 19.233, 13.752, 16.564, 17.256, 15.892, 19.542, 17.580, 15.794, 16.486, 16.328, 14.670, 15.500, 13.778, 18.328, 16.424, 15.920, 17.695, 15.056, 17.627, 17.298, 16.551, 15.560, 17.110, 16.021, 17.807, 16.171, 16.707, 15.649, 16.486, 17.479, 13.324, 18.042, 17.645, 16.747, 14.541, 16.466, 15.262, 20.260, 15.540, 14.311, 17.300, 14.094, 15.241, 15.626, 14.314, 16.646, 19.909, 18.513, 15.331, 14.514, 15.562, 15.389, 14.435, 11.608[nl], 19.658, 17.403, 15.740, 18.061, 16.692, 20.723, 18.322, 15.727, 16.890, 16.053, 13.722[pll skip], 14.601, 16.569, 19.509, 16.819, 14.823, 14.478, 15.584, 16.210, 17.358, 18.989, 15.500, 15.663, 15.184, 15.488, 15.914, 16.513, 17.730, 15.535, 14.906, 18.120, 14.816, 17.841, 17.415, 14.651, 19.823, 17.366, 18.010, 12.590, 16.987, 13.374, 15.496, 10.386[nl], 17.960, 20.089, 17.382, 16.094, 15.307, 16.139, 13.202, 14.620, 16.794, 15.366, 16.203, 17.049, 15.532, 17.339, 14.762, 14.743, 17.643, 17.525, 12.375[pll skip], 14.599, 16.744, 17.296, 17.531, 12.831, 13.553, 16.176, 14.811, 15.036, 14.371, 14.624, 14.702, 14.335, 15.511, 16.305, 13.966, 17.045, 15.486, 14.730, 13.854, 12.707, 17.586, 14.442, 16.785, 16.482, 17.927, 17.536, 13.306, 15.399, 17.204, 18.665, 13.739, 14.431, 17.129, 18.583, 16.078, 16.194, 14.630, 15.837, 14.244, 17.232, 15.862, 15.783, 15.710, 14.706, 16.481, 17.553, 12.088, 15.930, 18.240, 14.552, 14.897, 15.388, 18.987, 17.944, 16.575, 14.329, 18.833, 16.969, 14.289, 17.802, 18.519, 14.556, 19.106, 15.207, 13.725, 19.016, 14.959, 12.774, 17.591, 14.189, 16.989, 14.325, 15.367, 14.914, 15.619, 15.963, 18.292, 16.959, 15.352, 17.357, 17.060, 13.296, 14.991, 16.583, 17.541, 14.331, 15.886, 15.207, 13.375, 17.875, 14.398, 16.952, 15.748, 12.068[pll skip], 14.526, 19.608, 20.057, 16.967, 20.274, 14.226, 12.116, 22.477, 17.502, 16.692, 17.350, 20.714, 15.355, 15.814, 17.100, 15.740, 21.113, 19.219, 16.996, 15.683, 15.840, 15.495, 13.043, 14.636, 16.819, 13.662, 17.060, 13.514, 14.097, 15.391, 17.159, 14.258, 16.534, 15.077, 11.246[pll skip], 14.672, 14.749, 15.591, 18.667, 11.930[nl], 16.560, 16.862, 17.044, 16.595, 17.336, 15.119, 16.337, 15.861, 18.687, 18.301, 18.727, 17.822, 17.456, 15.219, 14.821, 18.119, 15.754, 17.190, 18.289, 16.770, 14.417, 16.335, 14.083, 18.212, 14.926, 14.102, 16.821, 16.264, 17.006, 16.855, 15.847, 17.364, 14.730, 14.088, 17.499, 15.936, 15.802, 16.256, 14.609, 15.678, 18.876, 15.698, 16.386, 18.852, 15.376, 17.204, 17.815, 15.409, 14.414, 20.165, 17.418, 16.141, 16.994, 15.257, 12.402, 15.612, 13.555, 16.500, 18.750, 16.184, 14.652, 13.667, 15.986, 17.030, 18.606, 16.380, 16.525, 15.637, 15.841, 18.779, 15.780, 14.218, 18.919, 19.594, 13.469, 18.136, 14.974, 19.310, 15.044, 15.949, 16.367, 16.861, 16.795, 14.442, 15.286, 19.582, 14.428, 15.034, 17.231, 15.588, 13.539, 19.451, 13.877, 17.039, 13.382, 18.405, 17.700, 14.838, 16.052, 16.461, 17.902, 16.228, 16.255, 16.617, 14.635, 17.385, 14.795, 14.456, 18.652, 17.325, 17.600, 15.208, 15.383, 16.695, 12.876[xcross], 15.983, 16.525, 17.014, 16.633, 13.341, 17.429, 13.395, 17.434, 16.591, 14.992, 15.502, 16.177, 14.191, 14.742, 15.993[pll skip], 17.458, 16.010, 16.115, 16.166, 17.254, 15.492, 14.352, 13.394, 15.378, 13.221, 16.186, 13.602, 16.086, 16.561, 15.786, 15.272, 18.059, 14.854, 16.381, 17.509, 17.204, 15.714, 15.057, 18.958, 15.132, 17.711, 15.113, 16.704, 20.171, 15.932, 14.870, 19.340, 17.766, 13.461, 16.309, 12.689, 14.384, 15.669, 18.831, 17.397, 13.007, 15.864, 13.807, 16.631, 14.310, 17.857, 14.200, 15.357, 13.656, 16.030, 15.827, 12.421, 14.675, 17.439, 14.669, 12.948, 17.334, 18.198, 19.209, 18.482, 15.068, 15.886, 17.985, 16.127, 16.295, 17.068, 14.439, 16.410, 16.516, 14.505, 15.050, 13.699[xcross], 16.069, 15.375, 14.710, 13.745, 19.570, 17.539, 16.371, 17.451, 14.574, 16.007, 15.505, 13.171, 18.189, 16.786, 16.149, 15.465[accidental xcross], 16.259, 13.394, 13.558, 14.977, 15.394, 16.741, 13.965, 14.780, 17.097, 16.007, 19.943, 13.792, 15.808, 15.049, 16.991, 19.212, 16.383, 15.417, 13.584, 15.830, 16.834, 19.141, 15.138, 17.531, 12.295[pll skip], 13.713, 17.912, 15.455, 16.354, 14.642, 10.688[pll skip], 18.502, 14.785, 13.528, 17.846, 13.302, 15.833, 16.826, 14.123, 16.501, 16.756, 15.233, 14.857, 17.218, 15.861, 13.454, 16.631, 14.554, 16.380, 15.663, 17.846, 15.139, 14.628, 11.486, 15.315, 14.473, 21.274, 14.946, 11.643, 13.363, 16.734, 14.043, 15.651, 11.353, 14.211, 17.841, 13.290, 13.740, 12.818, 16.144, 14.990, 15.637, 18.288, 17.721, 15.644, 11.989[pll skip], 17.873, 21.079, 18.340, 14.762, 17.142, 17.185, 15.692, 16.125, 16.369, 16.762, 17.659, 14.583, 16.496, 12.619, 13.528, 16.148, 14.600, 15.286, 15.440, 17.461, 12.503, 15.403, 17.603, 11.656[pll skip], 15.979, 13.824, 16.508, 16.781, 11.728[nl], 12.564, 16.337, 16.398, 15.478, 16.897, 16.147, 14.428, 14.157, 15.031, 17.779, 16.718, 14.414, 17.251, 13.335[pll skip], 16.041, 13.292, 17.598, 15.285, 19.041, 14.680, 12.303, 17.568, 14.743, 15.652, 16.240, 13.263, 16.469, 13.937, 15.717, 13.229, 13.720, 17.822, 12.479, 14.944, 15.779, 17.158, 13.985, 14.574, 13.470, 15.456, 15.169, 13.348, 12.773, 16.510, 13.582, 14.577, 15.553, 12.561, 14.485, 15.786, 14.853, 15.585, 14.772, 16.394, 15.322, 15.179, 15.362, 17.428, 16.227, 16.111, 17.060, 14.344, 17.240, 13.972, 15.614, 19.743, 17.513, 14.783, 14.588, 12.564, 17.765, 15.543, 14.555, 15.756, 14.635, 16.742, 13.685, 13.567, 13.967, 11.844[nl], 12.877, 15.897, 16.090, 15.112, 18.313, 15.023, 15.617, 12.772, 14.841, 13.948, 15.260, 15.582, 13.551, 14.625, 13.781, 13.923, 13.948, 13.790, 15.143, 15.039, 13.370, 15.067, 13.796, 14.258, 14.163, 15.211, 16.810, 13.066, 14.587, 14.032, 15.630, 15.723, 15.242, 15.379, 14.275, 14.062, 17.585, 15.450, 15.788, 13.811, 14.637, 15.551, 16.189, 10.376[nl], 13.110, 15.525, 16.659, 15.975, 16.573, 14.719, 15.990[oll skip], 14.710, 15.146, 13.956, 14.610, 16.926, 17.699, 14.395, 15.036, 13.386, 14.829, 14.054, 13.867, 15.028, 14.167, 16.929, 13.398, 17.697, 15.820, 15.118, 15.228, 14.503, 15.066, 16.317, 15.284, 16.699, 15.190, 16.000, 13.872, 13.986, 15.030, 14.380, 14.963, 16.462, 15.504, 17.547, 18.465, 13.998, 17.925, 16.673, 15.962, 15.299, 13.611, 16.778, 15.243, 17.406, 15.635, 17.371, 12.768, 18.194, 14.557, 17.398, 18.065, 13.483, 15.090, 14.834, 15.352, 15.969, 14.426, 14.139, 13.388, 17.546, 16.180, 15.291, 15.034, 16.231, 15.747, 13.493, 13.800, 17.374, 16.800, 14.784, 13.284, 11.660[nl], 17.967, 15.772, 16.725, 14.631, 15.394, 16.271, 17.144, 16.783, 15.018, 15.014, 16.707, 15.742, 16.141, 17.050, 16.753, 14.827, 14.396, 15.573, 18.540, 15.102, 17.403, 16.260, 16.685, 14.161[pll skip], 13.815, 14.294, 15.575, 17.274, 13.629, 12.837, 12.269, 16.414, 12.238, 15.325, 15.200, 15.699, 14.850, 14.292, 12.604[pll skip], 12.859, 16.815, 13.172, 19.748, 11.557[nl], 14.429, 16.475, 14.622, 16.815, 14.205, 18.963, 16.085, 13.200, 14.048, 18.162, 20.359, 16.665, 14.739, 15.876, 9.423[pll skip], 17.467, 14.839, 16.516, 16.192, 14.611, 17.461, 14.597, 18.222, 13.213, 15.888, 16.816, 13.082, 13.260, 17.349, 16.001, 16.639, 16.413, 14.333, 17.125, 16.897, 14.474[pll skip], 14.181, 13.685, 15.568, 15.101, 18.613, 14.040, 15.057, 18.293, 16.198, 16.012, 15.536, 13.209, 15.588, 14.697, 14.596, 16.507, 14.226, 14.527, 16.485, 18.398, 15.610, 15.017, 15.616, 15.189, 15.013, 16.684, 16.679, 15.748, 15.416, 15.187, 16.903, 15.945, 14.003, 16.972, 16.875, 15.129, 19.518, 16.422, 15.276, 15.887, 16.408, 16.670, 19.264, 17.239, 14.852, 11.215[nl], 13.729, 16.013, 16.015, 15.135, 13.638,
18.518, 18.654, 17.026, 15.053, 16.081, 17.030, 12.696, 16.652, 16.978, 14.768, 17.584, 17.510, 16.285, 16.385, 16.171, 17.074, 16.914, 12.442, 15.373, 14.697, 15.231, 16.147, 16.017, 16.794, 12.639, 14.641, 17.477, 14.360, 16.466, 14.863, 15.912, 15.690, 14.608, 15.686[pll skip], 17.540, 15.985, 13.230, 14.107, 16.380[pll skip], 14.374, 15.802, 16.274, 15.208, 14.764, 14.878, 21.399, 13.545, 16.346, 16.316, 15.837, 15.703, 13.727, 15.763, 15.834, 18.109, 18.300, 18.343, 15.411, 15.599, 16.831, 15.553, 16.974, 14.838, 15.131, 16.183, 14.319, 17.399, 11.911[pll skip], 13.981, 15.829, 13.840, 13.694, 18.464, 14.247, 13.362, 15.420, 16.281, 17.595[epll skip], 17.206, 14.833, 16.164, 11.212[nl], 14.854, 11.970[nl], 10.899[nl], 14.900, 15.847, 14.324, 14.464, 15.111, 15.661, 11.703[nl], 13.958, 13.859, 17.070, 16.712, 14.599, 18.124, 14.721, 13.517, 15.058, 16.063, 13.722, 14.680[xcross], 15.085, 15.072, 15.000, 16.195, 15.004, 15.336, 17.112, 15.947, 16.859, 12.254, 13.690, 16.232, 17.635, 16.634, 15.341, 14.305, 13.902, 15.211, 13.283, 15.241, 13.768, 14.008, 15.526, 19.125, 13.064, 14.777, 14.249, 14.643, 13.672, 16.920, 13.680, 14.728, 17.042, 16.332, 14.549, 17.987, 15.569, 16.349, 13.661, 15.227, 13.298, 13.888, 18.369, 16.587, 15.079, 15.150, 14.281, 14.061, 16.839, 17.835, 15.632, 14.031, 15.223, 15.488, 14.340, 14.765, 15.452, 15.373, 17.254, 13.723, 14.668, 13.768, 17.114, 16.826, 16.088, 13.916, 14.638, 16.185, 16.755, 16.052, 11.437[nl], 16.868, 13.582, 13.121, 13.173, 17.233, 15.197, 15.989, 13.259[oll skip], 12.430, 14.967, 17.774, 13.640, 13.845, 15.471, 13.757, 14.405, 15.068, 15.944, 18.761, 14.143, 16.282, 13.625, 14.057, 16.822, 16.488, 16.697, 14.377, 12.689, 15.869, 13.180, 15.081, 14.378, 15.208, 13.237, 14.965, 17.966, 16.911, 15.735, 12.480, 14.967, 15.401, 17.863, 17.337, 13.608, 14.201, 15.319, 15.333, 16.083, 14.217, 15.924, 15.562, 15.994, 16.284, 13.324, 17.180, 16.068, 12.459, 13.628, 14.589, 14.465, 13.860, 13.764[epll skip], 16.634, 14.871, 16.873, 14.989, 14.728, 15.160, 17.470, 16.770, 12.950, 13.170, 13.580, 13.150, 13.960, 14.060, 14.580, 14.060, 16.990, 16.749, 14.365, 13.243, 13.380, 15.328, 13.464, 15.372, 14.203, 12.913, 16.542, 15.056, 14.444[epll skip], 15.261, 12.017, 13.447, 12.217, 14.602, 15.660, 14.769, 16.103, 16.489, 15.971, 14.944, 16.427, 14.993, 13.040, 13.472, 16.107, 16.639, 11.779[pll skip], 18.085, 17.152, 14.667, 14.180, 15.586, 14.264, 15.166, 14.269, 12.639, 14.702, 16.944, 15.131, 14.567, 15.802, 14.668, 13.448, 12.899, 16.311, 15.741, 15.663, 15.796, 16.432, 13.786, 14.125, 14.218, 16.008, 14.426, 16.064, 17.694, 16.978, 15.603, 16.240, 15.673, 17.326, 15.494, 14.470, 17.382, 16.156, 16.331, 15.689, 13.168, 16.526, 15.615, 12.299, 16.787, 15.815, 15.324, 14.900, 17.148, 14.847, 16.127, 15.298, 14.195, 15.399, 14.790, 17.966, 15.171, 17.705, 14.916, 14.378, 15.980, 17.539, 14.089, 14.644, 14.826, 13.162, 14.643, 13.344, 15.205, 17.185, 13.564, 15.317, 15.045, 14.369, 13.337, 13.373, 14.511, 13.649, 18.268, 14.699, 14.949, 17.434, 15.647, 12.260, 15.633, 15.618, 16.061, 9.923[epll skip h oll], 13.442, 14.618, 15.314, 16.348, 15.450, 16.460, 13.747, 16.863, 15.164, 16.873, 16.999, 15.747, 12.107[pll skip], 13.479, 16.357, 14.986, 14.677, 17.068, 16.089, 14.638, 16.015, 14.476, 16.140, 15.974, 13.265, 13.803, 16.277, 15.580, 16.573, 12.327, 13.796, 13.506, 14.571, 14.712, 16.007, 14.860, 18.203, 14.482[pll skip], 11.871[pll skip], 14.602, 16.329, 16.676, 10.968[nl], 14.569, 13.947, 15.463, 15.468, 15.017, 15.180, 14.871, 14.297, 16.643, 15.140, 12.678, 15.794, 14.860, 16.923, 16.756, 14.724, 15.897, 16.490, 16.773, 15.906, 15.342, 15.291, 15.573, 13.853, 13.952, 16.574, 13.549, 12.816, 15.164, 15.608, 13.941, 18.168, 15.420, 16.503, 14.721, 15.123, 14.196, 13.995, 16.865, 15.336, 13.547, 16.469, 19.018, 14.207, 15.292, 15.564, 15.510, 19.712, 16.368, 16.403, 18.168, 17.985, 15.115, 16.089, 16.684, 16.457, 15.059, 15.443, 15.893, 14.642, 16.636, 17.865, 14.424, 14.382, 15.231, 14.760[pll skip], 16.361, 14.228, 15.932, 12.606, 13.694, 15.224, 14.219, 17.330, 15.263, 16.025, 17.432, 15.337, 14.663, 19.871, 15.434, 13.346[pll skip], 15.899, 16.477, 14.887, 11.948[nl], 15.118, 17.140, 16.904, 15.282, 16.859, 15.491, 14.287, 18.388, 16.590, 13.797, 16.937, 14.873, 14.216, 16.226, 14.893, 17.251, 13.682, 18.518, 17.031, 14.051, 15.270, 12.668, 15.701, 15.564, 15.095, 18.032, 18.185, 18.985, 15.610, 13.196, 12.543, 19.010, 14.618, 12.822, 16.168, 15.849, 15.491, 
18.931, 17.463, 15.247, 18.897, 14.670, 16.873, 15.128, 16.535, 12.091[pll skip], 16.444, 14.065, 13.822, 18.929, 17.198, 14.807, 21.125, 14.988, 17.357, 15.424, 15.466, 19.697, 15.215, 15.448, 15.889, 15.882, 14.882, 14.102, 16.052, 14.838, 13.761, 15.625, 18.263, 18.060, 15.185, 19.128, 15.570, 17.477, 13.713, 16.120, 14.567, 15.964, 15.650, 16.142, 16.511, 18.669, 13.480, 13.618, 15.864[pll skip], 15.968, 15.715, 18.919, 14.561, 17.051, 13.146, 15.336, 17.089, 18.490, 15.601, 16.292, 15.611, 18.147, 14.289, 13.147, 16.086, 15.833, 16.850, 15.806, 14.192, 16.148, 17.619, 15.008, 14.051, 16.302, 15.978, 12.098, 19.675, 14.611, 15.695, 16.048, 17.420, 17.078, 16.432, 18.104, 14.183[epll skip], 15.196, 16.890, 13.639, 13.795, 16.163, 16.745, 13.117, 16.406, 15.039, 16.562, 16.188, 17.392, 13.774, 15.607, 15.489[xcross], 18.438, 15.975, 18.573, 19.049, 18.349, 17.094, 15.612, 18.119, 15.191, 18.832, 16.014, 13.212, 18.006, 14.987, 17.101, 16.380, 15.519, 13.533, 15.320, 19.604, 19.872, 16.241, 16.232, 18.712, 14.498, 13.201, 13.323, 16.686, 20.869, 16.699, 14.234, 15.573, 17.364, 17.265, 14.987, 17.346, 17.626, 14.215, 18.016, 17.456, 19.536, 16.645, 11.040[nl], 17.356, 16.550, 15.450, 12.692, 16.682, 12.452, 15.161, 14.489, 12.845, 14.033, 13.056, 17.891, 14.815, 15.899, 15.012, 14.288, 14.039, 12.633, 15.586, 18.661, 15.463, 16.316, 16.701, 15.978, 15.117, 17.851, 14.023, 17.718, 15.062, 16.037, 16.111, 16.277, 17.387, 14.759, 18.244, 15.729, 12.580, 13.374, 16.509, 15.333, 16.192, 14.212, 15.037, 14.528, 18.973, 18.527, 16.346, 12.136, 16.188, 14.484, 16.808, 16.462, 15.892, 15.429, 15.462, 17.480, 18.481, 17.813, 15.534, 15.976, 15.541, 16.301, 16.192, 15.207, 16.815, 13.562, 11.964[pll skip], 14.263, 15.406, 14.015, 16.359, 17.904, 12.307[pll skip], 13.272, 17.944, 13.961, 16.645, 12.845, 19.141, 13.688, 15.575, 14.888, 14.677, 15.827, 14.401, 15.656, 17.209, 15.453, 15.384, 14.666, 14.083, 18.217, 14.188, 17.971, 15.176, 17.260, 16.944, 14.412, 14.536, 20.259, 14.780, 15.468, 20.695, 18.384, 16.324, 15.018, 16.824, 14.961, 16.879, 20.262, 16.989, 14.197, 14.044, 14.779, 17.788, 19.212, 18.040, 17.277, 14.740, 14.910, 13.724, 13.329, 13.685, 16.120, 19.166, 17.506, 14.756, 16.674, 13.904, 12.957, 16.543, 13.387, 18.990, 16.878, 16.852, 14.956, 12.720, 16.528, 14.120, 15.656, 16.538, 17.471, 14.540, 18.539, 16.033, 14.053, 14.891, 17.558, 12.647, 16.191, 16.909, 18.327, 15.745, 13.440, 15.118, 14.693, 12.349, 15.451, 13.652, 14.232, 14.071, 15.551, 14.833, 17.548, 16.896, 15.714, 15.438, 14.677, 15.712, 18.032, 15.525, 12.599, 17.242, 15.686, 15.540, 14.000, 11.016[nl], 12.227, 13.898, 14.761, 15.211, 12.962, 12.382[pll skip], 15.820, 15.575, 15.954, 16.477, 17.208, 16.714, 17.688, 16.046, 16.746, 14.302, 16.144, 13.267, 14.955, 16.297, 15.856, 13.491, 15.410, 15.177, 17.600, 16.776, 19.137, 15.534, 14.624, 15.204, 15.554[oll skip], 15.011, 17.135, 14.117, 17.355, 16.793, 17.398, 14.839, 15.036, 16.681, 16.354, 17.171, 14.525, 14.168, 15.221, 17.594, 15.097, 16.835, 17.520, 16.844, 14.935, 13.348, 15.794, 15.871, 14.905, 16.677, 15.716, 12.309[oll skip], 14.129, 14.983, 14.629, 13.538, 16.599, 18.488, 14.070, 15.249, 15.184, 15.093, 14.128, 14.944, 17.214, 16.486, 16.617, 13.470, 15.414, 14.715, 13.443, 14.930, 17.047, 14.958, 17.905, 16.795, 17.301, 16.108, 19.150, 15.346, 20.579, 15.184, 14.994, 17.120, 16.396, 14.790, 16.134, 15.783, 16.992, 15.853, 16.906, 14.661, 15.554, 12.531, 14.705, 13.536, 18.086, 14.855, 13.946, 16.718, 16.981, 18.397, 17.938, 18.566, 15.774, 18.890, 13.354, 16.791, 17.162, 15.959, 16.972, 17.361, 16.314, 18.381, 15.013, 17.037, 15.184, 18.422, 15.349, 15.973, 16.165, 14.287, 14.242, 18.350, 12.967, 18.113, 16.587, 16.674, 13.632, 16.727, 19.734, 14.674, 16.874, 14.594, 14.415[epll skip], 15.124, 17.240, 16.350, 15.106, 16.341, 15.139, 16.003, 14.321, 15.965, 14.099, 15.520, 17.071, 14.923, 15.467, 13.702, 12.044, 14.759, 17.054, 15.599, 12.746, 16.540, 20.753, 14.434, 15.003, 18.299, 14.387, 13.687, 15.576, 16.025, 17.651, 13.574, 13.973, 14.493, 17.324, 14.504, 14.078, 17.590, 14.501, 12.304, 15.992, 16.925, 16.549, 17.970, 18.333, 13.763, 14.743, 12.166, 17.148, 12.609, 13.729, 16.618, 17.335, 15.151, 15.844, 13.331, 17.285, 14.660, 14.665, 18.643, 15.550, 17.890, 12.265, 17.675, 14.601, 17.468, 13.632, 15.800, 15.803, 16.900, 16.447, 15.370, 14.335, 18.449, 15.986, 13.470, 16.683, 17.882, 13.922, 11.300[pll skip], 16.123, 13.977, 15.394, 14.784, 15.354, 16.758, 12.906, 12.823[pll skip], 13.904, 17.377, 14.329, 17.885, 15.952, 17.227, 15.419, 17.097, 12.765, 15.863, 15.185, 14.471, 15.448, 15.490, 19.097, 14.675, 13.450, 13.968, 16.382, 17.522, 14.399, 16.215, 14.135, 15.423, 14.692, 18.315, 13.804, 12.939, 15.742, 15.826, 15.792, 14.678, 14.490, 16.822, 14.409, 14.525, 16.550, 14.110, 16.635, 17.250, 15.367, 12.282[pll skip], 15.490, 16.105, 14.777, 13.626, 16.147, 13.994, 13.601, 16.365, 15.958, 17.562, 16.027, 17.555, 14.594[pll skip], 16.683, 13.767, 13.872, 16.501, 17.022, 14.639, 15.561, 17.210, 15.947, 14.594, 15.187, 14.162, 15.689, 17.262, 16.527, 16.934, 14.898, 18.347, 15.683, 15.220, 16.428, 11.475[pll skip], 15.272, 19.470, 17.496, 14.389, 17.628, 15.421, 14.941, 13.974, 13.278, 17.025, 13.924, 16.776, 15.124, 16.806, 13.571, 15.108, 12.206[pll skip], 14.997, 16.249, 15.092, 14.225, 18.150, 15.346, 16.961, 16.289, 18.714, 14.126, 15.916, 13.905, 12.612, 13.555, 14.980, 14.912, 18.135, 15.620, 17.162, 15.420, 15.601, 12.936, 16.694, 16.162, 12.449, 13.884, 11.639[nl], 15.723, 15.438, 13.497, 15.522, 16.690, 16.677, 18.457, 15.077, 16.190, 15.829, 13.368, 15.112, 14.492, 14.521, 16.225, 14.659, 16.259, 18.664, 16.831, 12.102, 16.397, 15.988, 16.383, 15.937, 14.648, 15.888, 17.097, 15.884, 15.911, 17.165, 17.630, 16.781, 15.183, 16.821, 14.541, 17.863, 15.394, 18.685, 16.716, 16.463, 16.030, 16.901, 13.897, 14.680, 19.701, 13.418, 17.531, 13.651, 15.273, 13.647, 13.671, 14.211, 17.890, 15.729, 15.667, 16.873, 14.989, 13.457, 15.930, 15.503, 15.347, 13.806[pll skip], 13.514, 18.100, 15.127, 16.439, 15.096, 16.463, 16.699, 13.545



Overall getting slightly better


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 31, 2012)

janelle said:


> Congrats  I'm not sure about you but I was pretty sick of 3x3 after my first marathon. I just wanted to practice something else



Oh yes. I don't intend to touch my pyraminx today. At all. And I might lube it tomorrow, but I don't know how many solves I'll do with it. I just need a few days to bring my times back on other things. My 3x3 average went up from like 26 to 29 
Are you on track with your marathon?


----------



## Riley (Sep 8, 2012)

Overall results after 4 days:

number of times: 1062/1062
best time: 7.50
worst time: 21.17

current avg5: 12.07 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 8.77 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 13.61 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 9.87 (σ = 0.43)

current avg25: 12.11 (σ = 1.99)
best avg25: 10.30 (σ = 0.89)

current avg50: 12.10 (σ = 1.56)
best avg50: 11.07 (σ = 1.23)

current avg100: 11.91 (σ = 1.46)
best avg100: 11.51 (σ = 1.25)

current avg500: 11.97 (σ = 1.33)
best avg500: 11.88 (σ = 1.30)

current avg1000: 11.95 (σ = 1.29)
best avg1000: 11.94 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 11.97 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 12.01

Very nice.


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 28, 2012)

*Start: September 28*
*Ends: October 28*

*Now: September 28* (Day 1)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 38/38
best time: 9.72
worst time: 15.54

current avg5: 12.38 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 11.19 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 12.13 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 12.09 (σ = 0.81)

session avg: 12.45 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 12.46


Times:


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 28, 2012)

JonathanH said:


> *Start: September 28*
> *Ends: October 28*
> 
> *Now: September 28* (Day 1)
> ...



You're going to have to do more than that each day  Good luck with it! What's your goal? sub12 or sub11 or...?


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 28, 2012)

Actually that was just a little start  I've done 500 solves! my left hand is hurting as hell though...
My goal is sub12. I'll do like 300 solves per day or something. But I think I'll forget the race somehow 

*Solves: 500*

*Start: September 28*
*Ends: October 28*

*Now: September 29* (Day 2)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 500/500
best time: 8.71
worst time: 20.69

current avg5: 12.65 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 10.76 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 12.81 (σ = 0.52)
best avg12: 11.79 (σ = 0.77)

current avg50: 13.06 (σ = 0.91)
best avg50: 12.25 (σ = 1.06)

current avg100: 12.81 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 12.36 (σ = 1.23)

current avg500: 12.74 (σ = 1.18)
best avg500: 12.74 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 12.74 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 12.77


Times:


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91, 14.80, 11.04, 10.41, 12.57, 13.25, 15.51, 11.62, 14.39, 12.18, 13.39, 11.71, 12.91, 14.78, 12.86, 12.73, 15.30, 12.55, 13.36, 10.63, 13.63, 13.99, 13.09, 11.64, 12.55, 12.80, 15.92, 11.87, 15.82, 10.53, 14.47, 12.74, 12.32, 12.47, 12.36, 12.09, 11.34, 12.00, 11.56, 12.98, 13.69, 11.39, 14.58, 14.82, 13.54, 13.39, 14.03, 11.87, 13.14, 16.39, 13.71, 13.90, 12.07, 13.63, 12.34, 13.25, 10.53, 13.00, 12.01, 10.48, 12.79, 13.23, 13.33, 13.89, 15.65, 12.38, 12.24, 15.01, 11.86, 16.22, 13.04, 13.29, 15.23, 13.73, 11.46, 13.49, 12.21, 11.32, 13.72, 13.84, 14.75, 13.76, 13.28, 12.41, 15.92, 12.14, 15.17, 10.15, 11.85, 13.36, 14.13, 11.63, 13.62, 11.18, 13.26, 12.54, 14.14, 11.58, 14.54, 20.69, 14.14, 12.35, 14.62, 14.31, 14.12, 12.71, 12.45, 11.16, 13.61, 13.38, 10.55, 14.25, 10.75, 12.94, 12.14, 13.48, 8.71, 12.84, 12.84, 13.40, 13.62, 12.73, 10.59, 12.59, 12.63, 12.71, 11.91, 13.60, 15.96, 12.97, 10.61, 11.31, 13.58, 10.86, 12.30, 11.96, 12.41, 12.84, 13.20, 13.02, 12.18, 9.67, 12.23, 12.07, 12.17, 15.78, 13.96, 12.05, 11.30, 11.45, 13.40, 11.82, 12.54, 10.52, 12.31, 13.72, 12.47, 12.33, 14.24, 11.76, 15.10, 12.95, 9.84, 10.88, 10.79, 12.13, 12.07, 16.84, 12.03, 13.59, 14.06, 10.61, 16.37, 11.20, 10.04, 10.47, 11.56, 13.80, 16.21, 12.09, 11.17, 9.21, 14.53, 14.35, 9.63, 14.50, 13.37, 10.39, 12.51, 15.63, 10.86, 11.68, 12.66, 11.72, 13.43, 10.63, 10.79, 12.54, 12.76, 13.56, 12.03, 11.06, 14.73, 13.94, 11.20, 10.71, 14.61, 12.19, 12.07, 13.00, 12.50, 11.11, 11.56, 10.84, 10.90, 12.53, 14.19, 15.09, 11.88, 11.67, 10.87, 15.22, 10.45, 12.56, 14.02, 14.11, 14.46, 10.29, 11.05, 13.63, 10.84, 13.60, 13.70, 13.74, 13.52, 12.83, 13.09, 11.08, 12.96, 15.61, 15.76, 14.01, 11.67, 11.30, 12.00, 13.93, 13.78, 11.59, 10.63, 12.80, 11.68, 13.70, 12.09, 14.77, 11.99, 13.40, 11.99, 11.84, 12.57, 15.31, 11.84, 15.25, 14.59, 14.42, 13.67, 13.07, 10.35, 14.22, 12.71, 10.94, 13.10, 11.79, 14.36, 10.92, 13.06, 12.69, 12.22, 12.91, 14.07, 11.81, 13.68, 11.73, 10.65, 10.41, 12.89, 12.98, 15.22, 11.70, 12.34, 12.24, 12.33, 15.00, 15.44, 14.15, 13.15, 13.04, 14.58, 11.14, 13.50, 13.59, 11.02, 13.83, 14.30, 12.44, 14.37, 10.06, 12.35, 12.19, 13.91, 13.90, 12.09, 10.21, 12.53, 12.19, 15.43, 12.81, 10.17, 11.91, 12.82, 10.75, 14.72, 12.25, 11.59, 14.46, 12.40, 14.89, 11.71, 14.15, 11.10, 12.63, 14.99, 13.29, 12.36, 12.86, 11.88, 13.20, 13.54, 12.47, 12.89, 9.73, 12.05, 12.26, 11.08, 13.52, 12.13, 13.69, 9.68, 14.51, 10.96, 14.93, 11.98, 13.96, 12.10, 12.76, 11.90, 12.67, 12.29, 11.40, 12.24, 11.99, 13.38, 12.59, 13.00, 13.67, 10.70, 12.06, 12.43, 9.55, 11.25, 12.64, 11.81, 14.39, 9.04, 12.17, 15.47, 11.92, 11.06, 11.64, 13.00, 11.47, 11.75, 16.01, 12.09, 11.43, 12.50, 14.17, 9.89, 12.67, 11.91, 12.69, 14.72, 10.78, 14.05, 12.20, 13.36, 12.34, 11.94, 11.35, 14.60, 14.18, 11.30, 15.01, 12.58, 11.52, 14.74, 13.59, 13.73, 14.21, 11.60, 12.95, 12.63, 13.10, 10.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.93, 11.57, 12.58, 11.34, 12.86, 14.18, 13.35, 11.94, 11.33, 15.15, 11.74, 12.13, 15.34, 13.37, 12.91, 16.64, 11.94, 12.80, 14.41, 11.88, 13.56, 12.55, 14.11, 14.16, 12.56, 12.98, 14.00, 13.45, 12.31, 14.01, 12.70, 14.81, 14.00, 13.94, 12.08, 11.03, 12.80, 12.47, 14.12, 11.93, 13.10, 13.53, 12.74, 12.32, 12.72, 13.63, 12.90, 10.08


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 29, 2012)

9...or 10 hours in, tired as hell. And my hand hurts even more. 
Never done so many cubes at once. Not looking forward to tomorrow, or today, or..whatever. 
Gotten many sub10 times, *really* happy about that

*Solves: 757*

*Start: September 28*
*Ends: October 28*

*Now: September 29 (Day 2)*

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 757/757
best time: 8.71
worst time: 20.69

best avg5: *10.66* (s = 0.78)
best avg12: *11.57* (s = 1.19)
best avg50: 12.04 (s = 1.16)
best avg100: 12.36 (s = 1.23)
best avg500: 12.62 (s = 1.26)

session avg: 12.71 (s = 1.22)


Solves:


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91, 14.80, 11.04, 10.41, 12.57, 13.25, 15.51, 11.62, 14.39, 12.18, 13.39, 11.71, 12.91, 14.78, 12.86, 12.73, 15.30, 12.55, 13.36, 10.63, 13.63, 13.99, 13.09, 11.64, 12.55, 12.80, 15.92, 11.87, 15.82, 10.53, 14.47, 12.74, 12.32, 12.47, 12.36, 12.09, 11.34, 12.00, 11.56, 12.98, 13.69, 11.39, 14.58, 14.82, 13.54, 13.39, 14.03, 11.87, 13.14, 16.39, 13.71, 13.90, 12.07, 13.63, 12.34, 13.25, 10.53, 13.00, 12.01, 10.48, 12.79, 13.23, 13.33, 13.89, 15.65, 12.38, 12.24, 15.01, 11.86, 16.22, 13.04, 13.29, 15.23, 13.73, 11.46, 13.49, 12.21, 11.32, 13.72, 13.84, 14.75, 13.76, 13.28, 12.41, 15.92, 12.14, 15.17, 10.15, 11.85, 13.36, 14.13, 11.63, 13.62, 11.18, 13.26, 12.54, 14.14, 11.58, 14.54, 20.69, 14.14, 12.35, 14.62, 14.31, 14.12, 12.71, 12.45, 11.16, 13.61, 13.38, 10.55, 14.25, 10.75, 12.94, 12.14, 13.48, 8.71, 12.84, 12.84, 13.40, 13.62, 12.73, 10.59, 12.59, 12.63, 12.71, 11.91, 13.60, 15.96, 12.97, 10.61, 11.31, 13.58, 10.86, 12.30, 11.96, 12.41, 12.84, 13.20, 13.02, 12.18, 9.67, 12.23, 12.07, 12.17, 15.78, 13.96, 12.05, 11.30, 11.45, 13.40, 11.82, 12.54, 10.52, 12.31, 13.72, 12.47, 12.33, 14.24, 11.76, 15.10, 12.95, 9.84, 10.88, 10.79, 12.13, 12.07, 16.84, 12.03, 13.59, 14.06, 10.61, 16.37, 11.20, 10.04, 10.47, 11.56, 13.80, 16.21, 12.09, 11.17, 9.21, 14.53, 14.35, 9.63, 14.50, 13.37, 10.39, 12.51, 15.63, 10.86, 11.68, 12.66, 11.72, 13.43, 10.63, 10.79, 12.54, 12.76, 13.56, 12.03, 11.06, 14.73, 13.94, 11.20, 10.71, 14.61, 12.19, 12.07, 13.00, 12.50, 11.11, 11.56, 10.84, 10.90, 12.53, 14.19, 15.09, 11.88, 11.67, 10.87, 15.22, 10.45, 12.56, 14.02, 14.11, 14.46, 10.29, 11.05, 13.63, 10.84, 13.60, 13.70, 13.74, 13.52, 12.83, 13.09, 11.08, 12.96, 15.61, 15.76, 14.01, 11.67, 11.30, 12.00, 13.93, 13.78, 11.59, 10.63, 12.80, 11.68, 13.70, 12.09, 14.77, 11.99, 13.40, 11.99, 11.84, 12.57, 15.31, 11.84, 15.25, 14.59, 14.42, 13.67, 13.07, 10.35, 14.22, 12.71, 10.94, 13.10, 11.79, 14.36, 10.92, 13.06, 12.69, 12.22, 12.91, 14.07, 11.81, 13.68, 11.73, 10.65, 10.41, 12.89, 12.98, 15.22, 11.70, 12.34, 12.24, 12.33, 15.00, 15.44, 14.15, 13.15, 13.04, 14.58, 11.14, 13.50, 13.59, 11.02, 13.83, 14.30, 12.44, 14.37, 10.06, 12.35, 12.19, 13.91, 13.90, 12.09, 10.21, 12.53, 12.19, 15.43, 12.81, 10.17, 11.91, 12.82, 10.75, 14.72, 12.25, 11.59, 14.46, 12.40, 14.89, 11.71, 14.15, 11.10, 12.63, 14.99, 13.29, 12.36, 12.86, 11.88, 13.20, 13.54, 12.47, 12.89, 9.73, 12.05, 12.26, 11.08, 13.52, 12.13, 13.69, 9.68, 14.51, 10.96, 14.93, 11.98, 13.96, 12.10, 12.76, 11.90, 12.67, 12.29, 11.40, 12.24, 11.99, 13.38, 12.59, 13.00, 13.67, 10.70, 12.06, 12.43, 9.55, 11.25, 12.64, 11.81, 14.39, 9.04, 12.17, 15.47, 11.92, 11.06, 11.64, 13.00, 11.47, 11.75, 16.01, 12.09, 11.43, 12.50, 14.17, 9.89, 12.67, 11.91, 12.69, 14.72, 10.78, 14.05, 12.20, 13.36, 12.34, 11.94, 11.35, 14.60, 14.18, 11.30, 15.01, 12.58, 11.52, 14.74, 13.59, 13.73, 14.21, 11.60, 12.95, 12.63, 13.10, 10.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.93, 11.57, 12.58, 11.34, 12.86, 14.18, 13.35, 11.94, 11.33, 15.15, 11.74, 12.13, 15.34, 13.37, 12.91, 16.64, 11.94, 12.80, 14.41, 11.88, 13.56, 12.55, 14.11, 14.16, 12.56, 12.98, 14.00, 13.45, 12.31, 14.01, 12.70, 14.81, 14.00, 13.94, 12.08, 11.03, 12.80, 12.47, 14.12, 11.93, 13.10, 13.53, 12.74, 12.32, 12.72, 13.63, 12.90, 10.08, 12.44, 13.39, 13.11, 13.26, 11.96, 14.44, 11.41, 13.77, 14.40, 12.70, 14.18, 12.47, 11.44, 10.36, 9.41, 12.05, 13.96, 12.01, 10.85, 12.77, 13.81, 13.24, 13.54, 14.00, 12.05, 12.40, 17.60, 13.40, 9.70, 13.32, 14.17, 11.24, 13.65, 12.81, 12.47, 11.59, 10.51, 14.76, 9.24, 12.04, 10.33, 10.89, 12.79, 11.42, 12.23, 15.77, 16.43, 11.18, 12.37, 11.33, 12.35, 12.15, 15.68, 11.09, 12.43, 15.40, 12.36, 11.47, 12.29, 10.95, 10.31, 10.96, 10.29, 15.90, 11.90, 12.57, 10.47, 13.82, 15.89, 12.83, 11.36, 9.95, 13.12, 14.74, 13.18, 11.48, 11.69, 11.68, 10.61, 10.92, 12.65, 11.92, 13.13, 11.81, 16.68, 10.34, 13.03, 12.97, 13.77, 13.35, 13.84, 13.06, 12.87, 11.83, 12.57, 11.95, 12.72, 15.34, 12.13, 14.48, 9.17, 12.28, 11.78, 12.24, 8.83, 12.37, 11.13, 12.56, 14.40, 13.82, 11.61, 14.09, 15.98, 15.04, 12.21, 12.19, 13.86, 13.67, 13.67, 13.46, 11.51, 14.10, 16.34, 11.71, 15.04, 12.74, 14.97, 12.67, 12.73, 14.89, 10.51, 11.77, 16.01, 14.31, 16.81, 12.76, 14.14, 11.20, 9.79, 11.51, 15.31, 11.17, 10.83, 12.71, 12.31, 11.49, 8.85, 16.17, 13.52, 12.62, 10.51, 15.81, 11.84, 10.28, 11.21, 13.21, 12.48, 14.42, 11.98, 12.23, 13.33, 12.86, 10.89, 12.39, 12.08, 10.86, 14.32, 11.23, 12.59, 13.90, 9.81, 11.33, 9.34, 12.26, 10.84, 15.71, 11.28, 11.78, 12.39, 12.92, 16.33, 14.00, 12.73, 11.20, 10.89, 10.00, 10.72, 13.16, 14.02, 12.00, 9.80, 13.27, 11.40, 12.16, 12.02, 11.13, 9.72, 11.60, 11.47, 13.62, 13.10, 12.94, 10.73, 14.04, 14.99, 15.37, 12.67, 15.58, 12.74, 13.37, 15.37, 12.63, 14.65, 11.60, 10.74, 11.69, 12.15, 12.74, 14.18, 12.03, 13.22, 12.95, 12.67, 13.65, 11.39, 13.13, 13.05, 11.77, 12.97, 11.54, 13.63, 12.71, 11.24, 11.37, 11.42, 10.91, 15.28, 15.31, 13.66, 15.24, 13.35, 13.46, 11.70, 17.03, 12.72, 12.33, 12.60, 14.41, 12.63, 12.11, 10.64, 13.35, 14.59, 13.45, 14.15, 15.31, 14.07


----------



## userman (Sep 29, 2012)

Good job! I really want to do something like this, see how many times I manage to solve it. My times are really mot comparable to yours though, averaging about 30 sek or so. Right now I am stuck with my family on a hotel, so I cant start cubing like crazy atm. 

Again, job well done by you guys ;-)

Writing this on my phone, sorry for bad grammer.


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 30, 2012)

It's late, 05.04 in the morning, so I'm just gonna go to bed.
I've gotten two 7.xx, two 8.xx and lots of 9.xx times, happy about that. I'm stuck at around 12.70 
My hand hurts a little bit, not that much.

*Solves: 1318*

*Start: September 28
Ends: October 28*

*Now: September 30* (Day 3)

*Stats:*


Spoiler



number of times: *1318/1318*
best time: *7.75*
worst time: *20.69*

best avg5: *10.66* (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: *11.57* (σ = 1.19)
best avg50: *12.04* (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: *12.36* (σ = 1.23)
best avg500: *12.58* (σ = 1.20)
best avg1000: *12.63* (σ = 1.20)

session avg: *12.69* (σ = 1.18)


*Times:*


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91, 14.80, 11.04, 10.41, 12.57, 13.25, 15.51, 11.62, 14.39, 12.18, 13.39, 11.71, 12.91, 14.78, 12.86, 12.73, 15.30, 12.55, 13.36, 10.63, 13.63, 13.99, 13.09, 11.64, 12.55, 12.80, 15.92, 11.87, 15.82, 10.53, 14.47, 12.74, 12.32, 12.47, 12.36, 12.09, 11.34, 12.00, 11.56, 12.98, 13.69, 11.39, 14.58, 14.82, 13.54, 13.39, 14.03, 11.87, 13.14, 16.39, 13.71, 13.90, 12.07, 13.63, 12.34, 13.25, 10.53, 13.00, 12.01, 10.48, 12.79, 13.23, 13.33, 13.89, 15.65, 12.38, 12.24, 15.01, 11.86, 16.22, 13.04, 13.29, 15.23, 13.73, 11.46, 13.49, 12.21, 11.32, 13.72, 13.84, 14.75, 13.76, 13.28, 12.41, 15.92, 12.14, 15.17, 10.15, 11.85, 13.36, 14.13, 11.63, 13.62, 11.18, 13.26, 12.54, 14.14, 11.58, 14.54, *20.69*, 14.14, 12.35, 14.62, 14.31, 14.12, 12.71, 12.45, 11.16, 13.61, 13.38, 10.55, 14.25, 10.75, 12.94, 12.14, 13.48, 8.71, 12.84, 12.84, 13.40, 13.62, 12.73, 10.59, 12.59, 12.63, 12.71, 11.91, 13.60, 15.96, 12.97, 10.61, 11.31, 13.58, 10.86, 12.30, 11.96, 12.41, 12.84, 13.20, 13.02, 12.18, 9.67, 12.23, 12.07, 12.17, 15.78, 13.96, 12.05, 11.30, 11.45, 13.40, 11.82, 12.54, 10.52, 12.31, 13.72, 12.47, 12.33, 14.24, 11.76, 15.10, 12.95, 9.84, 10.88, 10.79, 12.13, 12.07, 16.84, 12.03, 13.59, 14.06, 10.61, 16.37, 11.20, 10.04, 10.47, 11.56, 13.80, 16.21, 12.09, 11.17, 9.21, 14.53, 14.35, 9.63, 14.50, 13.37, 10.39, 12.51, 15.63, 10.86, 11.68, 12.66, 11.72, 13.43, 10.63, 10.79, 12.54, 12.76, 13.56, 12.03, 11.06, 14.73, 13.94, 11.20, 10.71, 14.61, 12.19, 12.07, 13.00, 12.50, 11.11, 11.56, 10.84, 10.90, 12.53, 14.19, 15.09, 11.88, 11.67, 10.87, 15.22, 10.45, 12.56, 14.02, 14.11, 14.46, 10.29, 11.05, 13.63, 10.84, 13.60, 13.70, 13.74, 13.52, 12.83, 13.09, 11.08, 12.96, 15.61, 15.76, 14.01, 11.67, 11.30, 12.00, 13.93, 13.78, 11.59, 10.63, 12.80, 11.68, 13.70, 12.09, 14.77, 11.99, 13.40, 11.99, 11.84, 12.57, 15.31, 11.84, 15.25, 14.59, 14.42, 13.67, 13.07, 10.35, 14.22, 12.71, 10.94, 13.10, 11.79, 14.36, 10.92, 13.06, 12.69, 12.22, 12.91, 14.07, 11.81, 13.68, 11.73, 10.65, 10.41, 12.89, 12.98, 15.22, 11.70, 12.34, 12.24, 12.33, 15.00, 15.44, 14.15, 13.15, 13.04, 14.58, 11.14, 13.50, 13.59, 11.02, 13.83, 14.30, 12.44, 14.37, 10.06, 12.35, 12.19, 13.91, 13.90, 12.09, 10.21, 12.53, 12.19, 15.43, 12.81, 10.17, 11.91, 12.82, 10.75, 14.72, 12.25, 11.59, 14.46, 12.40, 14.89, 11.71, 14.15, 11.10, 12.63, 14.99, 13.29, 12.36, 12.86, 11.88, 13.20, 13.54, 12.47, 12.89, 9.73, 12.05, 12.26, 11.08, 13.52, 12.13, 13.69, 9.68, 14.51, 10.96, 14.93, 11.98, 13.96, 12.10, 12.76, 11.90, 12.67, 12.29, 11.40, 12.24, 11.99, 13.38, 12.59, 13.00, 13.67, 10.70, 12.06, 12.43, 9.55, 11.25, 12.64, 11.81, 14.39, 9.04, 12.17, 15.47, 11.92, 11.06, 11.64, 13.00, 11.47, 11.75, 16.01, 12.09, 11.43, 12.50, 14.17, 9.89, 12.67, 11.91, 12.69, 14.72, 10.78, 14.05, 12.20, 13.36, 12.34, 11.94, 11.35, 14.60, 14.18, 11.30, 15.01, 12.58, 11.52, 14.74, 13.59, 13.73, 14.21, 11.60, 12.95, 12.63, 13.10, 10.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.93, 11.57, 12.58, 11.34, 12.86, 14.18, 13.35, 11.94, 11.33, 15.15, 11.74, 12.13, 15.34, 13.37, 12.91, 16.64, 11.94, 12.80, 14.41, 11.88, 13.56, 12.55, 14.11, 14.16, 12.56, 12.98, 14.00, 13.45, 12.31, 14.01, 12.70, 14.81, 14.00, 13.94, 12.08, 11.03, 12.80, 12.47, 14.12, 11.93, 13.10, 13.53, 12.74, 12.32, 12.72, 13.63, 12.90, 10.08, 12.44, 13.39, 13.11, 13.26, 11.96, 14.44, 11.41, 13.77, 14.40, 12.70, 14.18, 12.47, 11.44, 10.36, 9.41, 12.05, 13.96, 12.01, 10.85, 12.77, 13.81, 13.24, 13.54, 14.00, 12.05, 12.40, 17.60, 13.40, 9.70, 13.32, 14.17, 11.24, 13.65, 12.81, 12.47, 11.59, 10.51, 14.76, 9.24, 12.04, 10.33, 10.89, 12.79, 11.42, 12.23, 15.77, 16.43, 11.18, 12.37, 11.33, 12.35, 12.15, 15.68, 11.09, 12.43, 15.40, 12.36, 11.47, 12.29, 10.95, 10.31, 10.96, 10.29, 15.90, 11.90, 12.57, 10.47, 13.82, 15.89, 12.83, 11.36, 9.95, 13.12, 14.74, 13.18, 11.48, 11.69, 11.68, 10.61, 10.92, 12.65, 11.92, 13.13, 11.81, 16.68, 10.34, 13.03, 12.97, 13.77, 13.35, 13.84, 13.06, 12.87, 11.83, 12.57, 11.95, 12.72, 15.34, 12.13, 14.48, 9.17, 12.28, 11.78, 12.24, 8.83, 12.37, 11.13, 12.56, 14.40, 13.82, 11.61, 14.09, 15.98, 15.04, 12.21, 12.19, 13.86, 13.67, 13.67, 13.46, 11.51, 14.10, 16.34, 11.71, 15.04, 12.74, 14.97, 12.67, 12.73, 14.89, 10.51, 11.77, 16.01, 14.31, 16.81, 12.76, 14.14, 11.20, 9.79, 11.51, 15.31, 11.17, 10.83, 12.71, 12.31, 11.49, 8.85, 16.17, 13.52, 12.62, 10.51, 15.81, 11.84, 10.28, 11.21, 13.21, 12.48, 14.42, 11.98, 12.23, 13.33, 12.86, 10.89, 12.39, 12.08, 10.86, 14.32, 11.23, 12.59, 13.90, 9.81, 11.33, 9.34, 12.26, 10.84, 15.71, 11.28, 11.78, 12.39, 12.92, 16.33, 14.00, 12.73, 11.20, 10.89, 10.00, 10.72, 13.16, 14.02, 12.00, 9.80, 13.27, 11.40, 12.16, 12.02, 11.13, 9.72, 11.60, 11.47, 13.62, 13.10, 12.94, 10.73, 14.04, 14.99, 15.37, 12.67, 15.58, 12.74, 13.37, 15.37, 12.63, 14.65, 11.60, 10.74, 11.69, 12.15, 12.74, 14.18, 12.03, 13.22, 12.95, 12.67, 13.65, 11.39, 13.13, 13.05, 11.77, 12.97, 11.54, 13.63, 12.71, 11.24, 11.37, 11.42, 10.91, 15.28, 15.31, 13.66, 15.24, 13.35, 13.46, 11.70, 17.03, 12.72, 12.33, 12.60, 14.41, 12.63, 12.11, 10.64, 13.35, 14.59, 13.45, 14.15, 15.31, 14.07, 11.68, 10.31, 12.20, 11.34, 13.95, 11.37, 13.56, 10.74, 13.77, 9.75, 12.30, 10.03, 11.43, 14.39, 14.12, 10.86, 14.08, 13.43, 11.71, 12.78, 13.46, 16.13, 14.41, 12.60, 12.08, 11.68, 13.15, 12.51, 12.42, 9.90, 11.43, 12.50, 14.53, 13.09, 12.18, 11.75, 11.90, 10.98, 14.45, 10.90, 12.11, 11.70, 12.91, 12.55, 12.89, 12.63, 13.63, 12.21, 11.46, 13.40, 12.91, 12.31, 11.40, 13.37, 12.97, 11.65, 12.29, 13.14, 15.25, 11.66, 12.87, 12.35, 12.25, 12.84, 12.31, 13.51, 15.40, 12.46, 14.06, 11.20, 13.86, 12.56, 14.14, 12.61, 12.71, 14.85, 12.15, 12.45, 12.65, 13.05, 11.98, 10.03, 12.66, 16.35, 11.68, 15.29, 12.12, 13.30, 10.86, 10.29, 13.40, 13.79, 11.51, 11.68, 12.01, 12.58, 12.90, 12.94, 12.01, 11.31, 12.62, 12.25, 11.61, 12.52, 10.27, 10.96, 12.96, 12.33, 10.00, 13.36, 16.28, 11.09, 11.46, 14.94, 11.64, 12.44, 12.83, 9.58, 11.47, 15.25, 12.81, 10.35, 14.44, 11.83, 13.83, 16.87, 12.27, 10.92, 14.22, 11.24, 12.37, 10.42, 14.80, 11.56, 14.12, 12.00, 13.99, 13.02, 12.79, 13.52, 14.01, 14.90, 11.48, 11.63, 13.82, 11.72, 12.76, 9.65, 13.49, 12.00, 13.35, 10.16, 13.68, *7.75*, 12.79, 12.45, 12.21, 12.34, 13.11, 13.17, 13.59, 12.69, 14.94, 11.72, 12.82, 12.56, 12.84, 10.83, 15.60, 13.86, 11.90, 12.79, 11.80, 12.41, 10.54, 14.42, 13.47, 13.80, 12.38, 14.19, 12.81, 10.01, 12.76, 11.07, 11.51, 9.81, 11.76, 16.43, 15.99, 13.21, 13.78, 10.40, 13.19, 16.16, 13.25, 13.41, 10.54, 13.65, 13.05, 12.46, 10.18, 10.09, 11.43, 10.96, 12.47, 12.62, 13.36, 13.66, 14.37, 12.56, 7.85, 10.53, 13.95, 11.42, 11.82, 12.60, 12.30, 12.77, 11.81, 15.71, 12.67, 11.34, 16.95, 10.69, 12.83, 11.43, 10.89, 11.43, 14.72, 14.37, 13.08, 12.80, 13.44, 11.25, 11.72, 10.87, 10.04, 10.04, 11.47, 14.73, 11.59, 15.40, 11.47, 11.02, 13.57, 10.05, 13.48, 15.07, 12.16, 15.48, 13.49, 14.13, 13.87, 11.79, 11.55, 12.57, 14.00, 13.42, 12.58, 11.04, 10.80, 11.85, 13.29, 12.17, 12.35, 12.87, 11.77, 13.02, 12.57, 11.75, 12.71, 13.55, 11.97, 11.56, 14.31, 14.59, 14.27, 12.56, 14.04, 13.33, 12.07, 10.19, 11.23, 10.89, 12.32, 13.13, 12.14, 11.49, 10.55, 11.18, 13.27, 13.26, 13.84, 14.36, 11.67, 9.24, 12.18, 12.40, 12.49, 15.37, 12.27, 12.18, 11.97, 11.79, 12.73, 15.89, 13.39, 14.70, 12.39, 12.68, 11.81, 13.07, 16.01, 12.65, 14.55, 11.04, 15.25, 10.25, 13.36, 10.41, 14.93, 15.83, 12.18, 12.55, 11.43, 15.40, 12.33, 13.48, 10.59, 13.56, 12.98, 11.64, 13.20, 9.64, 10.41, 14.49, 15.83, 12.16, 12.57, 12.75, 12.05, 14.73, 14.28, 14.89, 12.90, 10.14, 12.33, 10.67, 13.96, 12.96, 11.85, 13.86, 13.51, 12.01, 12.45, 11.79, 11.68, 10.57, 15.83, 12.74, 11.83, 11.03, 12.36, 12.04, 13.12, 12.72, 14.33, 12.47, 11.57, 14.33, 12.33, 11.35, 13.37, 14.22, 13.11, 12.11, 12.59, 11.02, 11.80, 12.16, 12.74, 13.54, 13.13, 10.18, 14.89, 13.60, 12.62, 14.00, 12.75, 15.37, 12.04, 10.37, 14.31, 13.21, 12.99, 14.74, 13.89, 10.93, 13.20, 13.54, 12.44, 14.63, 14.28, 11.83, 12.80, 13.81, 12.34, 14.46, 14.64, 13.87, 12.74, 12.62, 13.52, 12.85, 12.81, 12.60, 10.54, 12.43, 11.88, 11.74, 13.79, 14.43, 15.26, 12.19, 16.13, 14.63, 13.31, 13.35, 11.90, 11.57, 13.07, 13.31, 14.21, 13.52, 12.41, 12.63, 14.27, 9.83, 11.61, 12.12, 12.13, 14.07, 11.11, 10.46, 12.63, 12.64, 14.25, 12.51, 11.89, 12.70, 12.53, 12.49, 11.90, 13.44, 12.82, 13.52, 12.82, 12.72, 14.51, 13.02, 13.49, 13.90, 12.12, 13.82, 13.91, 13.99, 12.99, 12.43, 12.95, 12.86, 13.89, 14.46, 12.62, 12.24, 10.97, 12.58, 11.12, 10.51, 11.50, 12.82, 13.34, 13.77, 11.13, 10.77, 11.96, 12.23, 12.81, 12.54, 13.96, 12.25, 11.75, 10.48, 13.01, 13.91, 13.09, 12.13, 15.17, 11.76, 11.40, 13.00, 12.75, 14.55, 10.18, 15.81, 13.41, 12.70, 16.74, 11.67, 14.39, 11.41, 9.37, 11.68, 11.45, 10.55, 12.74, 13.82, 12.21, 11.16, 11.77, 13.38, 17.26, 11.52, 11.13, 11.36, 14.31, 13.56, 12.76, 11.95, 11.06, 12.77, 13.41, 10.86, 12.23, 12.58, 11.30, 12.87, 9.93, 13.89, 13.28, 11.24, 12.47, 14.86, 13.87, 12.82, 14.01, 10.58, 14.55, 12.28, 14.05, 12.52, 15.62, 11.64, 9.65, 11.83, 14.26, 14.26, 11.50, 13.29, 13.05, 13.58, 14.70


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 1, 2012)

Again, its super late. And I got school tomorrow 
I am stuck around 12.70...

*Solves: 1732

Start: September 28
Ends: October 28

Now: October 1* (Day 4)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: *1732/1732*
best time: *7.75*
worst time: *20.69*

best avg5: *10.66* (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: *11.47* (σ = 0.80)
best avg50: *12.04* (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: *12.36* (σ = 1.23)
best avg500: *12.58* (σ = 1.20)
best avg1000: *12.63* (σ = 1.20)

session avg: *12.69* (σ = 1.20)



Times:


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91, 14.80, 11.04, 10.41, 12.57, 13.25, 15.51, 11.62, 14.39, 12.18, 13.39, 11.71, 12.91, 14.78, 12.86, 12.73, 15.30, 12.55, 13.36, 10.63, 13.63, 13.99, 13.09, 11.64, 12.55, 12.80, 15.92, 11.87, 15.82, 10.53, 14.47, 12.74, 12.32, 12.47, 12.36, 12.09, 11.34, 12.00, 11.56, 12.98, 13.69, 11.39, 14.58, 14.82, 13.54, 13.39, 14.03, 11.87, 13.14, 16.39, 13.71, 13.90, 12.07, 13.63, 12.34, 13.25, 10.53, 13.00, 12.01, 10.48, 12.79, 13.23, 13.33, 13.89, 15.65, 12.38, 12.24, 15.01, 11.86, 16.22, 13.04, 13.29, 15.23, 13.73, 11.46, 13.49, 12.21, 11.32, 13.72, 13.84, 14.75, 13.76, 13.28, 12.41, 15.92, 12.14, 15.17, 10.15, 11.85, 13.36, 14.13, 11.63, 13.62, 11.18, 13.26, 12.54, 14.14, 11.58, 14.54, 20.69, 14.14, 12.35, 14.62, 14.31, 14.12, 12.71, 12.45, 11.16, 13.61, 13.38, 10.55, 14.25, 10.75, 12.94, 12.14, 13.48, 8.71, 12.84, 12.84, 13.40, 13.62, 12.73, 10.59, 12.59, 12.63, 12.71, 11.91, 13.60, 15.96, 12.97, 10.61, 11.31, 13.58, 10.86, 12.30, 11.96, 12.41, 12.84, 13.20, 13.02, 12.18, 9.67, 12.23, 12.07, 12.17, 15.78, 13.96, 12.05, 11.30, 11.45, 13.40, 11.82, 12.54, 10.52, 12.31, 13.72, 12.47, 12.33, 14.24, 11.76, 15.10, 12.95, 9.84, 10.88, 10.79, 12.13, 12.07, 16.84, 12.03, 13.59, 14.06, 10.61, 16.37, 11.20, 10.04, 10.47, 11.56, 13.80, 16.21, 12.09, 11.17, 9.21, 14.53, 14.35, 9.63, 14.50, 13.37, 10.39, 12.51, 15.63, 10.86, 11.68, 12.66, 11.72, 13.43, 10.63, 10.79, 12.54, 12.76, 13.56, 12.03, 11.06, 14.73, 13.94, 11.20, 10.71, 14.61, 12.19, 12.07, 13.00, 12.50, 11.11, 11.56, 10.84, 10.90, 12.53, 14.19, 15.09, 11.88, 11.67, 10.87, 15.22, 10.45, 12.56, 14.02, 14.11, 14.46, 10.29, 11.05, 13.63, 10.84, 13.60, 13.70, 13.74, 13.52, 12.83, 13.09, 11.08, 12.96, 15.61, 15.76, 14.01, 11.67, 11.30, 12.00, 13.93, 13.78, 11.59, 10.63, 12.80, 11.68, 13.70, 12.09, 14.77, 11.99, 13.40, 11.99, 11.84, 12.57, 15.31, 11.84, 15.25, 14.59, 14.42, 13.67, 13.07, 10.35, 14.22, 12.71, 10.94, 13.10, 11.79, 14.36, 10.92, 13.06, 12.69, 12.22, 12.91, 14.07, 11.81, 13.68, 11.73, 10.65, 10.41, 12.89, 12.98, 15.22, 11.70, 12.34, 12.24, 12.33, 15.00, 15.44, 14.15, 13.15, 13.04, 14.58, 11.14, 13.50, 13.59, 11.02, 13.83, 14.30, 12.44, 14.37, 10.06, 12.35, 12.19, 13.91, 13.90, 12.09, 10.21, 12.53, 12.19, 15.43, 12.81, 10.17, 11.91, 12.82, 10.75, 14.72, 12.25, 11.59, 14.46, 12.40, 14.89, 11.71, 14.15, 11.10, 12.63, 14.99, 13.29, 12.36, 12.86, 11.88, 13.20, 13.54, 12.47, 12.89, 9.73, 12.05, 12.26, 11.08, 13.52, 12.13, 13.69, 9.68, 14.51, 10.96, 14.93, 11.98, 13.96, 12.10, 12.76, 11.90, 12.67, 12.29, 11.40, 12.24, 11.99, 13.38, 12.59, 13.00, 13.67, 10.70, 12.06, 12.43, 9.55, 11.25, 12.64, 11.81, 14.39, 9.04, 12.17, 15.47, 11.92, 11.06, 11.64, 13.00, 11.47, 11.75, 16.01, 12.09, 11.43, 12.50, 14.17, 9.89, 12.67, 11.91, 12.69, 14.72, 10.78, 14.05, 12.20, 13.36, 12.34, 11.94, 11.35, 14.60, 14.18, 11.30, 15.01, 12.58, 11.52, 14.74, 13.59, 13.73, 14.21, 11.60, 12.95, 12.63, 13.10, 10.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.93, 11.57, 12.58, 11.34, 12.86, 14.18, 13.35, 11.94, 11.33, 15.15, 11.74, 12.13, 15.34, 13.37, 12.91, 16.64, 11.94, 12.80, 14.41, 11.88, 13.56, 12.55, 14.11, 14.16, 12.56, 12.98, 14.00, 13.45, 12.31, 14.01, 12.70, 14.81, 14.00, 13.94, 12.08, 11.03, 12.80, 12.47, 14.12, 11.93, 13.10, 13.53, 12.74, 12.32, 12.72, 13.63, 12.90, 10.08, 12.44, 13.39, 13.11, 13.26, 11.96, 14.44, 11.41, 13.77, 14.40, 12.70, 14.18, 12.47, 11.44, 10.36, 9.41, 12.05, 13.96, 12.01, 10.85, 12.77, 13.81, 13.24, 13.54, 14.00, 12.05, 12.40, 17.60, 13.40, 9.70, 13.32, 14.17, 11.24, 13.65, 12.81, 12.47, 11.59, 10.51, 14.76, 9.24, 12.04, 10.33, 10.89, 12.79, 11.42, 12.23, 15.77, 16.43, 11.18, 12.37, 11.33, 12.35, 12.15, 15.68, 11.09, 12.43, 15.40, 12.36, 11.47, 12.29, 10.95, 10.31, 10.96, 10.29, 15.90, 11.90, 12.57, 10.47, 13.82, 15.89, 12.83, 11.36, 9.95, 13.12, 14.74, 13.18, 11.48, 11.69, 11.68, 10.61, 10.92, 12.65, 11.92, 13.13, 11.81, 16.68, 10.34, 13.03, 12.97, 13.77, 13.35, 13.84, 13.06, 12.87, 11.83, 12.57, 11.95, 12.72, 15.34, 12.13, 14.48, 9.17, 12.28, 11.78, 12.24, 8.83, 12.37, 11.13, 12.56, 14.40, 13.82, 11.61, 14.09, 15.98, 15.04, 12.21, 12.19, 13.86, 13.67, 13.67, 13.46, 11.51, 14.10, 16.34, 11.71, 15.04, 12.74, 14.97, 12.67, 12.73, 14.89, 10.51, 11.77, 16.01, 14.31, 16.81, 12.76, 14.14, 11.20, 9.79, 11.51, 15.31, 11.17, 10.83, 12.71, 12.31, 11.49, 8.85, 16.17, 13.52, 12.62, 10.51, 15.81, 11.84, 10.28, 11.21, 13.21, 12.48, 14.42, 11.98, 12.23, 13.33, 12.86, 10.89, 12.39, 12.08, 10.86, 14.32, 11.23, 12.59, 13.90, 9.81, 11.33, 9.34, 12.26, 10.84, 15.71, 11.28, 11.78, 12.39, 12.92, 16.33, 14.00, 12.73, 11.20, 10.89, 10.00, 10.72, 13.16, 14.02, 12.00, 9.80, 13.27, 11.40, 12.16, 12.02, 11.13, 9.72, 11.60, 11.47, 13.62, 13.10, 12.94, 10.73, 14.04, 14.99, 15.37, 12.67, 15.58, 12.74, 13.37, 15.37, 12.63, 14.65, 11.60, 10.74, 11.69, 12.15, 12.74, 14.18, 12.03, 13.22, 12.95, 12.67, 13.65, 11.39, 13.13, 13.05, 11.77, 12.97, 11.54, 13.63, 12.71, 11.24, 11.37, 11.42, 10.91, 15.28, 15.31, 13.66, 15.24, 13.35, 13.46, 11.70, 17.03, 12.72, 12.33, 12.60, 14.41, 12.63, 12.11, 10.64, 13.35, 14.59, 13.45, 14.15, 15.31, 14.07, 11.68, 10.31, 12.20, 11.34, 13.95, 11.37, 13.56, 10.74, 13.77, 9.75, 12.30, 10.03, 11.43, 14.39, 14.12, 10.86, 14.08, 13.43, 11.71, 12.78, 13.46, 16.13, 14.41, 12.60, 12.08, 11.68, 13.15, 12.51, 12.42, 9.90, 11.43, 12.50, 14.53, 13.09, 12.18, 11.75, 11.90, 10.98, 14.45, 10.90, 12.11, 11.70, 12.91, 12.55, 12.89, 12.63, 13.63, 12.21, 11.46, 13.40, 12.91, 12.31, 11.40, 13.37, 12.97, 11.65, 12.29, 13.14, 15.25, 11.66, 12.87, 12.35, 12.25, 12.84, 12.31, 13.51, 15.40, 12.46, 14.06, 11.20, 13.86, 12.56, 14.14, 12.61, 12.71, 14.85, 12.15, 12.45, 12.65, 13.05, 11.98, 10.03, 12.66, 16.35, 11.68, 15.29, 12.12, 13.30, 10.86, 10.29, 13.40, 13.79, 11.51, 11.68, 12.01, 12.58, 12.90, 12.94, 12.01, 11.31, 12.62, 12.25, 11.61, 12.52, 10.27, 10.96, 12.96, 12.33, 10.00, 13.36, 16.28, 11.09, 11.46, 14.94, 11.64, 12.44, 12.83, 9.58, 11.47, 15.25, 12.81, 10.35, 14.44, 11.83, 13.83, 16.87, 12.27, 10.92, 14.22, 11.24, 12.37, 10.42, 14.80, 11.56, 14.12, 12.00, 13.99, 13.02, 12.79, 13.52, 14.01, 14.90, 11.48, 11.63, 13.82, 11.72, 12.76, 9.65, 13.49, 12.00, 13.35, 10.16, 13.68, 7.75, 12.79, 12.45, 12.21, 12.34, 13.11, 13.17, 13.59, 12.69, 14.94, 11.72, 12.82, 12.56, 12.84, 10.83, 15.60, 13.86, 11.90, 12.79, 11.80, 12.41, 10.54, 14.42, 13.47, 13.80, 12.38, 14.19, 12.81, 10.01, 12.76, 11.07, 11.51, 9.81, 11.76, 16.43, 15.99, 13.21, 13.78, 10.40, 13.19, 16.16, 13.25, 13.41, 10.54, 13.65, 13.05, 12.46, 10.18, 10.09, 11.43, 10.96, 12.47, 12.62, 13.36, 13.66, 14.37, 12.56, 7.85, 10.53, 13.95, 11.42, 11.82, 12.60, 12.30, 12.77, 11.81, 15.71, 12.67, 11.34, 16.95, 10.69, 12.83, 11.43, 10.89, 11.43, 14.72, 14.37, 13.08, 12.80, 13.44, 11.25, 11.72, 10.87, 10.04, 10.04, 11.47, 14.73, 11.59, 15.40, 11.47, 11.02, 13.57, 10.05, 13.48, 15.07, 12.16, 15.48, 13.49, 14.13, 13.87, 11.79, 11.55, 12.57, 14.00, 13.42, 12.58, 11.04, 10.80, 11.85, 13.29, 12.17, 12.35, 12.87, 11.77, 13.02, 12.57, 11.75, 12.71, 13.55, 11.97, 11.56, 14.31, 14.59, 14.27, 12.56, 14.04, 13.33, 12.07, 10.19, 11.23, 10.89, 12.32, 13.13, 12.14, 11.49, 10.55, 11.18, 13.27, 13.26, 13.84, 14.36, 11.67, 9.24, 12.18, 12.40, 12.49, 15.37, 12.27, 12.18, 11.97, 11.79, 12.73, 15.89, 13.39, 14.70, 12.39, 12.68, 11.81, 13.07, 16.01, 12.65, 14.55, 11.04, 15.25, 10.25, 13.36, 10.41, 14.93, 15.83, 12.18, 12.55, 11.43, 15.40, 12.33, 13.48, 10.59, 13.56, 12.98, 11.64, 13.20, 9.64, 10.41, 14.49, 15.83, 12.16, 12.57, 12.75, 12.05, 14.73, 14.28, 14.89, 12.90, 10.14, 12.33, 10.67, 13.96, 12.96, 11.85, 13.86, 13.51, 12.01, 12.45, 11.79, 11.68, 10.57, 15.83, 12.74, 11.83, 11.03, 12.36, 12.04, 13.12, 12.72, 14.33, 12.47, 11.57, 14.33, 12.33, 11.35, 13.37, 14.22, 13.11, 12.11, 12.59, 11.02, 11.80, 12.16, 12.74, 13.54, 13.13, 10.18, 14.89, 13.60, 12.62, 14.00, 12.75, 15.37, 12.04, 10.37, 14.31, 13.21, 12.99, 14.74, 13.89, 10.93, 13.20, 13.54, 12.44, 14.63, 14.28, 11.83, 12.80, 13.81, 12.34, 14.46, 14.64, 13.87, 12.74, 12.62, 13.52, 12.85, 12.81, 12.60, 10.54, 12.43, 11.88, 11.74, 13.79, 14.43, 15.26, 12.19, 16.13, 14.63, 13.31, 13.35, 11.90, 11.57, 13.07, 13.31, 14.21, 13.52, 12.41, 12.63, 14.27, 9.83, 11.61, 12.12, 12.13, 14.07, 11.11, 10.46, 12.63, 12.64, 14.25, 12.51, 11.89, 12.70, 12.53, 12.49, 11.90, 13.44, 12.82, 13.52, 12.82, 12.72, 14.51, 13.02, 13.49, 13.90, 12.12, 13.82, 13.91, 13.99, 12.99, 12.43, 12.95, 12.86, 13.89, 14.46, 12.62, 12.24, 10.97, 12.58, 11.12, 10.51, 11.50, 12.82, 13.34, 13.77, 11.13, 10.77, 11.96, 12.23, 12.81, 12.54, 13.96, 12.25, 11.75, 10.48, 13.01, 13.91, 13.09, 12.13, 15.17, 11.76, 11.40, 13.00, 12.75, 14.55, 10.18, 15.81, 13.41, 12.70, 16.74, 11.67, 14.39, 11.41, 9.37, 11.68, 11.45, 10.55, 12.74, 13.82, 12.21, 11.16, 11.77, 13.38, 17.26, 11.52, 11.13, 11.36, 14.31, 13.56, 12.76, 11.95, 11.06, 12.77, 13.41, 10.86, 12.23, 12.58, 11.30, 12.87, 9.93, 13.89, 13.28, 11.24, 12.47, 14.86, 13.87, 12.82, 14.01, 10.58, 14.55, 12.28, 14.05, 12.52, 15.62, 11.64, 9.65, 11.83, 14.26, 14.26, 11.50, 13.29, 13.05, 13.58, 14.70, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 10.87, 12.65, 12.56, 13.49, 12.95, 11.78, 9.40, 10.28, 13.84, 11.60, 10.90, 12.68, 11.65, 11.18, 12.21, 12.57, 13.69, 12.52, 12.41, 11.01, 15.43, 10.19, 16.86, 11.08, 11.19, 19.25, 11.50, 15.92, 11.99, 9.81, 14.04, 13.81, 13.75, 13.64, 13.05, 12.04, 11.34, 11.84, 13.68, 13.04, 14.43, 14.78, 11.08, 11.13, 13.27, 13.95, 12.26, 12.64, 15.63, 12.06, 12.60, 14.70, 10.44, 13.85, 11.45, 12.95, 12.05, 12.06, 12.54, 12.50, 13.32, 13.21, 13.07, 16.60, 10.73, 11.91, 13.60, 12.75, 11.37, 10.56, 15.52, 13.21, 11.93, 12.86, 12.38, 10.83, 12.84, 10.83, 11.68, 12.20, 11.58, 8.71, 12.29, 12.99, 13.43, 13.07, 10.67, 15.67, 12.24, 16.58, 12.98, 11.35, 12.36, 15.13, 12.26, 15.16, 14.94, 13.42, 11.87, 14.47, 10.48, 12.74, 13.50, 9.69, 9.48, 13.04, 12.01, 14.05, 10.68, 12.98, 11.43, 14.51, 10.80, 15.79, 16.07, 9.65, 15.95, 13.54, 11.24, 11.95, 14.14, 10.47, 12.09, 15.31, 14.71, 12.52, 13.74, 11.45, 12.64, 10.98, 14.03, 10.61, 11.01, 12.21, 15.21, 12.70, 14.59, 12.91, 13.21, 9.99, 12.53, 14.76, 12.27, 11.84, 12.15, 12.59, 11.63, 12.87, 9.49, 12.12, 12.62, 16.64, 13.38, 12.39, 12.87, 14.28, 11.07, 12.28, 9.33, 12.86, 10.67, 10.79, 10.87, 10.76, 11.70, 11.23, 12.42, 13.49, 11.59, 14.77, 10.15, 13.38, 13.06, 11.33, 10.57, 12.28, 13.58, 11.90, 12.50, 13.87, 14.11, 12.79, 15.49, 10.33, 12.51, 11.16, 11.05, 13.38, 15.80, 11.04, 10.51, 15.51, 10.52, 13.71, 11.85, 15.65, 13.79, 10.82, 14.54, 10.95, 10.97, 14.07, 13.37, 12.40, 13.84, 8.14, 14.16, 14.58, 13.54, 15.11, 12.38, 11.75, 14.04, 12.70, 14.31, 9.82, 12.96, 12.85, 14.56, 13.89, 12.70, 10.02, 12.31, 14.62, 13.60, 12.21, 13.35, 12.92, 16.24, 11.93, 12.96, 11.56, 12.69, 14.27, 10.36, 13.25, 14.53, 12.19, 11.73, 9.45, 15.85, 12.45, 13.79, 14.69, 12.37, 12.17, 12.58, 11.68, 12.95, 12.47, 12.29, 12.48, 14.46, 13.02, 12.42, 14.72, 11.86, 12.72, 14.35, 14.85, 13.23, 13.39, 14.13, 13.21, 12.55, 13.58, 12.89, 10.66, 15.66, 13.56, 12.65, 12.97, 12.74, 13.35, 10.74, 11.94, 13.50, 10.55, 12.17, 14.90, 13.77, 11.79, 15.45, 13.90, 9.14, 12.93, 12.03, 12.19, 12.01, 10.61, 11.54, 10.21, 13.53, 14.36, 14.08, 11.94, 12.69, 13.72, 12.92, 14.15


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 2, 2012)

I would say it's the end of Day 4 but its now two hours in of day 5 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7hjSnCMeS8 - I have uploaded a video of my 8.14 NL 
so I missed school today  but I'll try to wake up tomorrow, I mean today 

*Solves: 2000
Start: September 28
Ends: October 28

Now: October 2* (Day 5)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: *2000/2000*
best time: *7.75*
worst time: *20.69*

best avg5: *10.66* (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: *11.45* (σ = 0.67)
best avg50: *12.04* (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: *12.24* (σ = 1.16)
best avg500: *12.52* (σ = 1.20)
best avg1000: *12.61* (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 12.65 (σ = 1.19)


Times:


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91, 14.80, 11.04, 10.41, 12.57, 13.25, 15.51, 11.62, 14.39, 12.18, 13.39, 11.71, 12.91, 14.78, 12.86, 12.73, 15.30, 12.55, 13.36, 10.63, 13.63, 13.99, 13.09, 11.64, 12.55, 12.80, 15.92, 11.87, 15.82, 10.53, 14.47, 12.74, 12.32, 12.47, 12.36, 12.09, 11.34, 12.00, 11.56, 12.98, 13.69, 11.39, 14.58, 14.82, 13.54, 13.39, 14.03, 11.87, 13.14, 16.39, 13.71, 13.90, 12.07, 13.63, 12.34, 13.25, 10.53, 13.00, 12.01, 10.48, 12.79, 13.23, 13.33, 13.89, 15.65, 12.38, 12.24, 15.01, 11.86, 16.22, 13.04, 13.29, 15.23, 13.73, 11.46, 13.49, 12.21, 11.32, 13.72, 13.84, 14.75, 13.76, 13.28, 12.41, 15.92, 12.14, 15.17, 10.15, 11.85, 13.36, 14.13, 11.63, 13.62, 11.18, 13.26, 12.54, 14.14, 11.58, 14.54, 20.69, 14.14, 12.35, 14.62, 14.31, 14.12, 12.71, 12.45, 11.16, 13.61, 13.38, 10.55, 14.25, 10.75, 12.94, 12.14, 13.48, 8.71, 12.84, 12.84, 13.40, 13.62, 12.73, 10.59, 12.59, 12.63, 12.71, 11.91, 13.60, 15.96, 12.97, 10.61, 11.31, 13.58, 10.86, 12.30, 11.96, 12.41, 12.84, 13.20, 13.02, 12.18, 9.67, 12.23, 12.07, 12.17, 15.78, 13.96, 12.05, 11.30, 11.45, 13.40, 11.82, 12.54, 10.52, 12.31, 13.72, 12.47, 12.33, 14.24, 11.76, 15.10, 12.95, 9.84, 10.88, 10.79, 12.13, 12.07, 16.84, 12.03, 13.59, 14.06, 10.61, 16.37, 11.20, 10.04, 10.47, 11.56, 13.80, 16.21, 12.09, 11.17, 9.21, 14.53, 14.35, 9.63, 14.50, 13.37, 10.39, 12.51, 15.63, 10.86, 11.68, 12.66, 11.72, 13.43, 10.63, 10.79, 12.54, 12.76, 13.56, 12.03, 11.06, 14.73, 13.94, 11.20, 10.71, 14.61, 12.19, 12.07, 13.00, 12.50, 11.11, 11.56, 10.84, 10.90, 12.53, 14.19, 15.09, 11.88, 11.67, 10.87, 15.22, 10.45, 12.56, 14.02, 14.11, 14.46, 10.29, 11.05, 13.63, 10.84, 13.60, 13.70, 13.74, 13.52, 12.83, 13.09, 11.08, 12.96, 15.61, 15.76, 14.01, 11.67, 11.30, 12.00, 13.93, 13.78, 11.59, 10.63, 12.80, 11.68, 13.70, 12.09, 14.77, 11.99, 13.40, 11.99, 11.84, 12.57, 15.31, 11.84, 15.25, 14.59, 14.42, 13.67, 13.07, 10.35, 14.22, 12.71, 10.94, 13.10, 11.79, 14.36, 10.92, 13.06, 12.69, 12.22, 12.91, 14.07, 11.81, 13.68, 11.73, 10.65, 10.41, 12.89, 12.98, 15.22, 11.70, 12.34, 12.24, 12.33, 15.00, 15.44, 14.15, 13.15, 13.04, 14.58, 11.14, 13.50, 13.59, 11.02, 13.83, 14.30, 12.44, 14.37, 10.06, 12.35, 12.19, 13.91, 13.90, 12.09, 10.21, 12.53, 12.19, 15.43, 12.81, 10.17, 11.91, 12.82, 10.75, 14.72, 12.25, 11.59, 14.46, 12.40, 14.89, 11.71, 14.15, 11.10, 12.63, 14.99, 13.29, 12.36, 12.86, 11.88, 13.20, 13.54, 12.47, 12.89, 9.73, 12.05, 12.26, 11.08, 13.52, 12.13, 13.69, 9.68, 14.51, 10.96, 14.93, 11.98, 13.96, 12.10, 12.76, 11.90, 12.67, 12.29, 11.40, 12.24, 11.99, 13.38, 12.59, 13.00, 13.67, 10.70, 12.06, 12.43, 9.55, 11.25, 12.64, 11.81, 14.39, 9.04, 12.17, 15.47, 11.92, 11.06, 11.64, 13.00, 11.47, 11.75, 16.01, 12.09, 11.43, 12.50, 14.17, 9.89, 12.67, 11.91, 12.69, 14.72, 10.78, 14.05, 12.20, 13.36, 12.34, 11.94, 11.35, 14.60, 14.18, 11.30, 15.01, 12.58, 11.52, 14.74, 13.59, 13.73, 14.21, 11.60, 12.95, 12.63, 13.10, 10.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.93, 11.57, 12.58, 11.34, 12.86, 14.18, 13.35, 11.94, 11.33, 15.15, 11.74, 12.13, 15.34, 13.37, 12.91, 16.64, 11.94, 12.80, 14.41, 11.88, 13.56, 12.55, 14.11, 14.16, 12.56, 12.98, 14.00, 13.45, 12.31, 14.01, 12.70, 14.81, 14.00, 13.94, 12.08, 11.03, 12.80, 12.47, 14.12, 11.93, 13.10, 13.53, 12.74, 12.32, 12.72, 13.63, 12.90, 10.08, 12.44, 13.39, 13.11, 13.26, 11.96, 14.44, 11.41, 13.77, 14.40, 12.70, 14.18, 12.47, 11.44, 10.36, 9.41, 12.05, 13.96, 12.01, 10.85, 12.77, 13.81, 13.24, 13.54, 14.00, 12.05, 12.40, 17.60, 13.40, 9.70, 13.32, 14.17, 11.24, 13.65, 12.81, 12.47, 11.59, 10.51, 14.76, 9.24, 12.04, 10.33, 10.89, 12.79, 11.42, 12.23, 15.77, 16.43, 11.18, 12.37, 11.33, 12.35, 12.15, 15.68, 11.09, 12.43, 15.40, 12.36, 11.47, 12.29, 10.95, 10.31, 10.96, 10.29, 15.90, 11.90, 12.57, 10.47, 13.82, 15.89, 12.83, 11.36, 9.95, 13.12, 14.74, 13.18, 11.48, 11.69, 11.68, 10.61, 10.92, 12.65, 11.92, 13.13, 11.81, 16.68, 10.34, 13.03, 12.97, 13.77, 13.35, 13.84, 13.06, 12.87, 11.83, 12.57, 11.95, 12.72, 15.34, 12.13, 14.48, 9.17, 12.28, 11.78, 12.24, 8.83, 12.37, 11.13, 12.56, 14.40, 13.82, 11.61, 14.09, 15.98, 15.04, 12.21, 12.19, 13.86, 13.67, 13.67, 13.46, 11.51, 14.10, 16.34, 11.71, 15.04, 12.74, 14.97, 12.67, 12.73, 14.89, 10.51, 11.77, 16.01, 14.31, 16.81, 12.76, 14.14, 11.20, 9.79, 11.51, 15.31, 11.17, 10.83, 12.71, 12.31, 11.49, 8.85, 16.17, 13.52, 12.62, 10.51, 15.81, 11.84, 10.28, 11.21, 13.21, 12.48, 14.42, 11.98, 12.23, 13.33, 12.86, 10.89, 12.39, 12.08, 10.86, 14.32, 11.23, 12.59, 13.90, 9.81, 11.33, 9.34, 12.26, 10.84, 15.71, 11.28, 11.78, 12.39, 12.92, 16.33, 14.00, 12.73, 11.20, 10.89, 10.00, 10.72, 13.16, 14.02, 12.00, 9.80, 13.27, 11.40, 12.16, 12.02, 11.13, 9.72, 11.60, 11.47, 13.62, 13.10, 12.94, 10.73, 14.04, 14.99, 15.37, 12.67, 15.58, 12.74, 13.37, 15.37, 12.63, 14.65, 11.60, 10.74, 11.69, 12.15, 12.74, 14.18, 12.03, 13.22, 12.95, 12.67, 13.65, 11.39, 13.13, 13.05, 11.77, 12.97, 11.54, 13.63, 12.71, 11.24, 11.37, 11.42, 10.91, 15.28, 15.31, 13.66, 15.24, 13.35, 13.46, 11.70, 17.03, 12.72, 12.33, 12.60, 14.41, 12.63, 12.11, 10.64, 13.35, 14.59, 13.45, 14.15, 15.31, 14.07, 11.68, 10.31, 12.20, 11.34, 13.95, 11.37, 13.56, 10.74, 13.77, 9.75, 12.30, 10.03, 11.43, 14.39, 14.12, 10.86, 14.08, 13.43, 11.71, 12.78, 13.46, 16.13, 14.41, 12.60, 12.08, 11.68, 13.15, 12.51, 12.42, 9.90, 11.43, 12.50, 14.53, 13.09, 12.18, 11.75, 11.90, 10.98, 14.45, 10.90, 12.11, 11.70, 12.91, 12.55, 12.89, 12.63, 13.63, 12.21, 11.46, 13.40, 12.91, 12.31, 11.40, 13.37, 12.97, 11.65, 12.29, 13.14, 15.25, 11.66, 12.87, 12.35, 12.25, 12.84, 12.31, 13.51, 15.40, 12.46, 14.06, 11.20, 13.86, 12.56, 14.14, 12.61, 12.71, 14.85, 12.15, 12.45, 12.65, 13.05, 11.98, 10.03, 12.66, 16.35, 11.68, 15.29, 12.12, 13.30, 10.86, 10.29, 13.40, 13.79, 11.51, 11.68, 12.01, 12.58, 12.90, 12.94, 12.01, 11.31, 12.62, 12.25, 11.61, 12.52, 10.27, 10.96, 12.96, 12.33, 10.00, 13.36, 16.28, 11.09, 11.46, 14.94, 11.64, 12.44, 12.83, 9.58, 11.47, 15.25, 12.81, 10.35, 14.44, 11.83, 13.83, 16.87, 12.27, 10.92, 14.22, 11.24, 12.37, 10.42, 14.80, 11.56, 14.12, 12.00, 13.99, 13.02, 12.79, 13.52, 14.01, 14.90, 11.48, 11.63, 13.82, 11.72, 12.76, 9.65, 13.49, 12.00, 13.35, 10.16, 13.68, 7.75, 12.79, 12.45, 12.21, 12.34, 13.11, 13.17, 13.59, 12.69, 14.94, 11.72, 12.82, 12.56, 12.84, 10.83, 15.60, 13.86, 11.90, 12.79, 11.80, 12.41, 10.54, 14.42, 13.47, 13.80, 12.38, 14.19, 12.81, 10.01, 12.76, 11.07, 11.51, 9.81, 11.76, 16.43, 15.99, 13.21, 13.78, 10.40, 13.19, 16.16, 13.25, 13.41, 10.54, 13.65, 13.05, 12.46, 10.18, 10.09, 11.43, 10.96, 12.47, 12.62, 13.36, 13.66, 14.37, 12.56, 7.85, 10.53, 13.95, 11.42, 11.82, 12.60, 12.30, 12.77, 11.81, 15.71, 12.67, 11.34, 16.95, 10.69, 12.83, 11.43, 10.89, 11.43, 14.72, 14.37, 13.08, 12.80, 13.44, 11.25, 11.72, 10.87, 10.04, 10.04, 11.47, 14.73, 11.59, 15.40, 11.47, 11.02, 13.57, 10.05, 13.48, 15.07, 12.16, 15.48, 13.49, 14.13, 13.87, 11.79, 11.55, 12.57, 14.00, 13.42, 12.58, 11.04, 10.80, 11.85, 13.29, 12.17, 12.35, 12.87, 11.77, 13.02, 12.57, 11.75, 12.71, 13.55, 11.97, 11.56, 14.31, 14.59, 14.27, 12.56, 14.04, 13.33, 12.07, 10.19, 11.23, 10.89, 12.32, 13.13, 12.14, 11.49, 10.55, 11.18, 13.27, 13.26, 13.84, 14.36, 11.67, 9.24, 12.18, 12.40, 12.49, 15.37, 12.27, 12.18, 11.97, 11.79, 12.73, 15.89, 13.39, 14.70, 12.39, 12.68, 11.81, 13.07, 16.01, 12.65, 14.55, 11.04, 15.25, 10.25, 13.36, 10.41, 14.93, 15.83, 12.18, 12.55, 11.43, 15.40, 12.33, 13.48, 10.59, 13.56, 12.98, 11.64, 13.20, 9.64, 10.41, 14.49, 15.83, 12.16, 12.57, 12.75, 12.05, 14.73, 14.28, 14.89, 12.90, 10.14, 12.33, 10.67, 13.96, 12.96, 11.85, 13.86, 13.51, 12.01, 12.45, 11.79, 11.68, 10.57, 15.83, 12.74, 11.83, 11.03, 12.36, 12.04, 13.12, 12.72, 14.33, 12.47, 11.57, 14.33, 12.33, 11.35, 13.37, 14.22, 13.11, 12.11, 12.59, 11.02, 11.80, 12.16, 12.74, 13.54, 13.13, 10.18, 14.89, 13.60, 12.62, 14.00, 12.75, 15.37, 12.04, 10.37, 14.31, 13.21, 12.99, 14.74, 13.89, 10.93, 13.20, 13.54, 12.44, 14.63, 14.28, 11.83, 12.80, 13.81, 12.34, 14.46, 14.64, 13.87, 12.74, 12.62, 13.52, 12.85, 12.81, 12.60, 10.54, 12.43, 11.88, 11.74, 13.79, 14.43, 15.26, 12.19, 16.13, 14.63, 13.31, 13.35, 11.90, 11.57, 13.07, 13.31, 14.21, 13.52, 12.41, 12.63, 14.27, 9.83, 11.61, 12.12, 12.13, 14.07, 11.11, 10.46, 12.63, 12.64, 14.25, 12.51, 11.89, 12.70, 12.53, 12.49, 11.90, 13.44, 12.82, 13.52, 12.82, 12.72, 14.51, 13.02, 13.49, 13.90, 12.12, 13.82, 13.91, 13.99, 12.99, 12.43, 12.95, 12.86, 13.89, 14.46, 12.62, 12.24, 10.97, 12.58, 11.12, 10.51, 11.50, 12.82, 13.34, 13.77, 11.13, 10.77, 11.96, 12.23, 12.81, 12.54, 13.96, 12.25, 11.75, 10.48, 13.01, 13.91, 13.09, 12.13, 15.17, 11.76, 11.40, 13.00, 12.75, 14.55, 10.18, 15.81, 13.41, 12.70, 16.74, 11.67, 14.39, 11.41, 9.37, 11.68, 11.45, 10.55, 12.74, 13.82, 12.21, 11.16, 11.77, 13.38, 17.26, 11.52, 11.13, 11.36, 14.31, 13.56, 12.76, 11.95, 11.06, 12.77, 13.41, 10.86, 12.23, 12.58, 11.30, 12.87, 9.93, 13.89, 13.28, 11.24, 12.47, 14.86, 13.87, 12.82, 14.01, 10.58, 14.55, 12.28, 14.05, 12.52, 15.62, 11.64, 9.65, 11.83, 14.26, 14.26, 11.50, 13.29, 13.05, 13.58, 14.70, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 10.87, 12.65, 12.56, 13.49, 12.95, 11.78, 9.40, 10.28, 13.84, 11.60, 10.90, 12.68, 11.65, 11.18, 12.21, 12.57, 13.69, 12.52, 12.41, 11.01, 15.43, 10.19, 16.86, 11.08, 11.19, 19.25, 11.50, 15.92, 11.99, 9.81, 14.04, 13.81, 13.75, 13.64, 13.05, 12.04, 11.34, 11.84, 13.68, 13.04, 14.43, 14.78, 11.08, 11.13, 13.27, 13.95, 12.26, 12.64, 15.63, 12.06, 12.60, 14.70, 10.44, 13.85, 11.45, 12.95, 12.05, 12.06, 12.54, 12.50, 13.32, 13.21, 13.07, 16.60, 10.73, 11.91, 13.60, 12.75, 11.37, 10.56, 15.52, 13.21, 11.93, 12.86, 12.38, 10.83, 12.84, 10.83, 11.68, 12.20, 11.58, 8.71, 12.29, 12.99, 13.43, 13.07, 10.67, 15.67, 12.24, 16.58, 12.98, 11.35, 12.36, 15.13, 12.26, 15.16, 14.94, 13.42, 11.87, 14.47, 10.48, 12.74, 13.50, 9.69, 9.48, 13.04, 12.01, 14.05, 10.68, 12.98, 11.43, 14.51, 10.80, 15.79, 16.07, 9.65, 15.95, 13.54, 11.24, 11.95, 14.14, 10.47, 12.09, 15.31, 14.71, 12.52, 13.74, 11.45, 12.64, 10.98, 14.03, 10.61, 11.01, 12.21, 15.21, 12.70, 14.59, 12.91, 13.21, 9.99, 12.53, 14.76, 12.27, 11.84, 12.15, 12.59, 11.63, 12.87, 9.49, 12.12, 12.62, 16.64, 13.38, 12.39, 12.87, 14.28, 11.07, 12.28, 9.33, 12.86, 10.67, 10.79, 10.87, 10.76, 11.70, 11.23, 12.42, 13.49, 11.59, 14.77, 10.15, 13.38, 13.06, 11.33, 10.57, 12.28, 13.58, 11.90, 12.50, 13.87, 14.11, 12.79, 15.49, 10.33, 12.51, 11.16, 11.05, 13.38, 15.80, 11.04, 10.51, 15.51, 10.52, 13.71, 11.85, 15.65, 13.79, 10.82, 14.54, 10.95, 10.97, 14.07, 13.37, 12.40, 13.84, 8.14, 14.16, 14.58, 13.54, 15.11, 12.38, 11.75, 14.04, 12.70, 14.31, 9.82, 12.96, 12.85, 14.56, 13.89, 12.70, 10.02, 12.31, 14.62, 13.60, 12.21, 13.35, 12.92, 16.24, 11.93, 12.96, 11.56, 12.69, 14.27, 10.36, 13.25, 14.53, 12.19, 11.73, 9.45, 15.85, 12.45, 13.79, 14.69, 12.37, 12.17, 12.58, 11.68, 12.95, 12.47, 12.29, 12.48, 14.46, 13.02, 12.42, 14.72, 11.86, 12.72, 14.35, 14.85, 13.23, 13.39, 14.13, 13.21, 12.55, 13.58, 12.89, 10.66, 15.66, 13.56, 12.65, 12.97, 12.74, 13.35, 10.74, 11.94, 13.50, 10.55, 12.17, 14.90, 13.77, 11.79, 15.45, 13.90, 9.14, 12.93, 12.03, 12.19, 12.01, 10.61, 11.54, 10.21, 13.53, 14.36, 14.08, 11.94, 12.69, 13.72, 12.92, 14.15, 11.01, 11.62, 11.09, 11.78, 12.61, 9.79, 13.37, 10.91, 12.66, 13.16, 12.08, 11.58, 10.56, 14.36, 12.62, 9.60, 10.22, 15.47, 12.34, 13.85, 11.02, 11.16, 13.32, 12.45, 12.65, 12.65, 12.22, 13.17, 11.41, 11.38, 10.92, 16.78, 12.50, 10.64, 13.49, 13.37, 10.38, 14.09, 12.76, 12.36, 10.99, 13.23, 14.14, 11.04, 12.04, 11.90, 9.67, 11.60, 14.20, 12.52, 10.80, 10.56, 11.27, 15.74, 12.62, 12.17, 12.87, 14.62, 11.67, 13.17, 11.09, 13.08, 12.92, 12.97, 12.34, 11.93, 12.87, 12.00, 13.59, 12.50, 11.28, 12.57, 9.87, 12.67, 10.10, 10.51, 11.94, 12.96, 12.76, 10.40, 12.88, 13.77, 13.01, 14.39, 14.27, 10.35, 13.78, 11.97, 11.00, 12.43, 13.46, 15.38, 9.72, 13.69, 10.16, 11.05, 13.71, 12.76, 10.24, 13.70, 13.45, 10.93, 14.09, 11.61, 15.02, 12.37, 14.18, 12.10, 16.02, 11.82, 11.69, 12.16, 12.12, 12.21, 13.11, 12.46, 10.85, 14.36, 12.20, 11.42, 12.84, 10.44, 13.50, 13.37, 8.87, 11.53, 11.10, 11.39, 11.56, 11.81, 11.76, 9.56, 14.46, 11.93, 12.83, 12.98, 10.77, 10.54, 15.87, 12.88, 11.76, 13.13, 11.68, 12.42, 13.44, 14.50, 12.51, 11.65, 14.22, 13.73, 11.81, 15.06, 8.26, 12.78, 10.67, 14.64, 11.61, 12.35, 12.81, 14.08, 12.82, 12.79, 14.15, 14.67, 12.38, 11.59, 12.31, 12.66, 12.74, 10.77, 12.33, 12.49, 12.79, 14.16, 15.32, 12.97, 10.07, 12.22, 11.57, 12.23, 13.03, 12.58, 13.42, 11.25, 9.53, 13.44, 12.31, 12.14, 12.57, 14.11, 11.80, 12.50, 12.97, 10.77, 12.32, 10.72, 14.31, 11.80, 9.15, 12.00, 11.75, 11.41, 11.37, 12.10, 10.28, 13.61, 14.64, 13.35, 13.98, 13.31, 12.03, 11.75, 12.39, 12.08, 11.12, 12.09, 13.59, 12.43, 10.96, 14.18, 10.36, 12.22, 13.49, 13.88, 14.51, 16.67, 11.41, 11.83, 11.07, 12.95, 12.76, 11.10, 14.08, 12.36, 14.41, 12.65, 11.96, 13.63, 12.89, 10.01, 13.44, 13.15, 11.89, 11.29, 15.92, 10.69, 11.25, 9.71, 11.80, 10.99, 13.10, 12.03, 15.05, 14.52, 12.47, 11.14, 13.99, 11.10, 15.57, 16.70, 13.23, 14.78, 11.63, 12.31, 11.13, 13.03, 11.79, 13.68


----------



## jlow (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing this marathon. Possibly next week because this week is VERY hectic for me. Better start warming up though!


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 6, 2012)

My hand is injured + I'm busy with school...bad combo but I've got some PB's (avg5 and 12)


*Solves: 2418
Start: September 28
Ends: October 28

Now: October 6* (Day 9)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: *2418/2418*
best time: *7.75*
worst time: *24.94*

best avg5: *10.26* (σ = 0.56)
best avg12: *10.80* (σ = 0.97)
best avg50: *12.04* (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: *12.24* (σ = 1.16)
best avg500: *12.53* (σ = 1.23)
best avg1000: *12.61* (σ = 1.18)

session avg: *12.66* (σ = 1.20)


Times:


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91, 14.80, 11.04, 10.41, 12.57, 13.25, 15.51, 11.62, 14.39, 12.18, 13.39, 11.71, 12.91, 14.78, 12.86, 12.73, 15.30, 12.55, 13.36, 10.63, 13.63, 13.99, 13.09, 11.64, 12.55, 12.80, 15.92, 11.87, 15.82, 10.53, 14.47, 12.74, 12.32, 12.47, 12.36, 12.09, 11.34, 12.00, 11.56, 12.98, 13.69, 11.39, 14.58, 14.82, 13.54, 13.39, 14.03, 11.87, 13.14, 16.39, 13.71, 13.90, 12.07, 13.63, 12.34, 13.25, 10.53, 13.00, 12.01, 10.48, 12.79, 13.23, 13.33, 13.89, 15.65, 12.38, 12.24, 15.01, 11.86, 16.22, 13.04, 13.29, 15.23, 13.73, 11.46, 13.49, 12.21, 11.32, 13.72, 13.84, 14.75, 13.76, 13.28, 12.41, 15.92, 12.14, 15.17, 10.15, 11.85, 13.36, 14.13, 11.63, 13.62, 11.18, 13.26, 12.54, 14.14, 11.58, 14.54, 20.69, 14.14, 12.35, 14.62, 14.31, 14.12, 12.71, 12.45, 11.16, 13.61, 13.38, 10.55, 14.25, 10.75, 12.94, 12.14, 13.48, 8.71, 12.84, 12.84, 13.40, 13.62, 12.73, 10.59, 12.59, 12.63, 12.71, 11.91, 13.60, 15.96, 12.97, 10.61, 11.31, 13.58, 10.86, 12.30, 11.96, 12.41, 12.84, 13.20, 13.02, 12.18, 9.67, 12.23, 12.07, 12.17, 15.78, 13.96, 12.05, 11.30, 11.45, 13.40, 11.82, 12.54, 10.52, 12.31, 13.72, 12.47, 12.33, 14.24, 11.76, 15.10, 12.95, 9.84, 10.88, 10.79, 12.13, 12.07, 16.84, 12.03, 13.59, 14.06, 10.61, 16.37, 11.20, 10.04, 10.47, 11.56, 13.80, 16.21, 12.09, 11.17, 9.21, 14.53, 14.35, 9.63, 14.50, 13.37, 10.39, 12.51, 15.63, 10.86, 11.68, 12.66, 11.72, 13.43, 10.63, 10.79, 12.54, 12.76, 13.56, 12.03, 11.06, 14.73, 13.94, 11.20, 10.71, 14.61, 12.19, 12.07, 13.00, 12.50, 11.11, 11.56, 10.84, 10.90, 12.53, 14.19, 15.09, 11.88, 11.67, 10.87, 15.22, 10.45, 12.56, 14.02, 14.11, 14.46, 10.29, 11.05, 13.63, 10.84, 13.60, 13.70, 13.74, 13.52, 12.83, 13.09, 11.08, 12.96, 15.61, 15.76, 14.01, 11.67, 11.30, 12.00, 13.93, 13.78, 11.59, 10.63, 12.80, 11.68, 13.70, 12.09, 14.77, 11.99, 13.40, 11.99, 11.84, 12.57, 15.31, 11.84, 15.25, 14.59, 14.42, 13.67, 13.07, 10.35, 14.22, 12.71, 10.94, 13.10, 11.79, 14.36, 10.92, 13.06, 12.69, 12.22, 12.91, 14.07, 11.81, 13.68, 11.73, 10.65, 10.41, 12.89, 12.98, 15.22, 11.70, 12.34, 12.24, 12.33, 15.00, 15.44, 14.15, 13.15, 13.04, 14.58, 11.14, 13.50, 13.59, 11.02, 13.83, 14.30, 12.44, 14.37, 10.06, 12.35, 12.19, 13.91, 13.90, 12.09, 10.21, 12.53, 12.19, 15.43, 12.81, 10.17, 11.91, 12.82, 10.75, 14.72, 12.25, 11.59, 14.46, 12.40, 14.89, 11.71, 14.15, 11.10, 12.63, 14.99, 13.29, 12.36, 12.86, 11.88, 13.20, 13.54, 12.47, 12.89, 9.73, 12.05, 12.26, 11.08, 13.52, 12.13, 13.69, 9.68, 14.51, 10.96, 14.93, 11.98, 13.96, 12.10, 12.76, 11.90, 12.67, 12.29, 11.40, 12.24, 11.99, 13.38, 12.59, 13.00, 13.67, 10.70, 12.06, 12.43, 9.55, 11.25, 12.64, 11.81, 14.39, 9.04, 12.17, 15.47, 11.92, 11.06, 11.64, 13.00, 11.47, 11.75, 16.01, 12.09, 11.43, 12.50, 14.17, 9.89, 12.67, 11.91, 12.69, 14.72, 10.78, 14.05, 12.20, 13.36, 12.34, 11.94, 11.35, 14.60, 14.18, 11.30, 15.01, 12.58, 11.52, 14.74, 13.59, 13.73, 14.21, 11.60, 12.95, 12.63, 13.10, 10.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.93, 11.57, 12.58, 11.34, 12.86, 14.18, 13.35, 11.94, 11.33, 15.15, 11.74, 12.13, 15.34, 13.37, 12.91, 16.64, 11.94, 12.80, 14.41, 11.88, 13.56, 12.55, 14.11, 14.16, 12.56, 12.98, 14.00, 13.45, 12.31, 14.01, 12.70, 14.81, 14.00, 13.94, 12.08, 11.03, 12.80, 12.47, 14.12, 11.93, 13.10, 13.53, 12.74, 12.32, 12.72, 13.63, 12.90, 10.08, 12.44, 13.39, 13.11, 13.26, 11.96, 14.44, 11.41, 13.77, 14.40, 12.70, 14.18, 12.47, 11.44, 10.36, 9.41, 12.05, 13.96, 12.01, 10.85, 12.77, 13.81, 13.24, 13.54, 14.00, 12.05, 12.40, 17.60, 13.40, 9.70, 13.32, 14.17, 11.24, 13.65, 12.81, 12.47, 11.59, 10.51, 14.76, 9.24, 12.04, 10.33, 10.89, 12.79, 11.42, 12.23, 15.77, 16.43, 11.18, 12.37, 11.33, 12.35, 12.15, 15.68, 11.09, 12.43, 15.40, 12.36, 11.47, 12.29, 10.95, 10.31, 10.96, 10.29, 15.90, 11.90, 12.57, 10.47, 13.82, 15.89, 12.83, 11.36, 9.95, 13.12, 14.74, 13.18, 11.48, 11.69, 11.68, 10.61, 10.92, 12.65, 11.92, 13.13, 11.81, 16.68, 10.34, 13.03, 12.97, 13.77, 13.35, 13.84, 13.06, 12.87, 11.83, 12.57, 11.95, 12.72, 15.34, 12.13, 14.48, 9.17, 12.28, 11.78, 12.24, 8.83, 12.37, 11.13, 12.56, 14.40, 13.82, 11.61, 14.09, 15.98, 15.04, 12.21, 12.19, 13.86, 13.67, 13.67, 13.46, 11.51, 14.10, 16.34, 11.71, 15.04, 12.74, 14.97, 12.67, 12.73, 14.89, 10.51, 11.77, 16.01, 14.31, 16.81, 12.76, 14.14, 11.20, 9.79, 11.51, 15.31, 11.17, 10.83, 12.71, 12.31, 11.49, 8.85, 16.17, 13.52, 12.62, 10.51, 15.81, 11.84, 10.28, 11.21, 13.21, 12.48, 14.42, 11.98, 12.23, 13.33, 12.86, 10.89, 12.39, 12.08, 10.86, 14.32, 11.23, 12.59, 13.90, 9.81, 11.33, 9.34, 12.26, 10.84, 15.71, 11.28, 11.78, 12.39, 12.92, 16.33, 14.00, 12.73, 11.20, 10.89, 10.00, 10.72, 13.16, 14.02, 12.00, 9.80, 13.27, 11.40, 12.16, 12.02, 11.13, 9.72, 11.60, 11.47, 13.62, 13.10, 12.94, 10.73, 14.04, 14.99, 15.37, 12.67, 15.58, 12.74, 13.37, 15.37, 12.63, 14.65, 11.60, 10.74, 11.69, 12.15, 12.74, 14.18, 12.03, 13.22, 12.95, 12.67, 13.65, 11.39, 13.13, 13.05, 11.77, 12.97, 11.54, 13.63, 12.71, 11.24, 11.37, 11.42, 10.91, 15.28, 15.31, 13.66, 15.24, 13.35, 13.46, 11.70, 17.03, 12.72, 12.33, 12.60, 14.41, 12.63, 12.11, 10.64, 13.35, 14.59, 13.45, 14.15, 15.31, 14.07, 11.68, 10.31, 12.20, 11.34, 13.95, 11.37, 13.56, 10.74, 13.77, 9.75, 12.30, 10.03, 11.43, 14.39, 14.12, 10.86, 14.08, 13.43, 11.71, 12.78, 13.46, 16.13, 14.41, 12.60, 12.08, 11.68, 13.15, 12.51, 12.42, 9.90, 11.43, 12.50, 14.53, 13.09, 12.18, 11.75, 11.90, 10.98, 14.45, 10.90, 12.11, 11.70, 12.91, 12.55, 12.89, 12.63, 13.63, 12.21, 11.46, 13.40, 12.91, 12.31, 11.40, 13.37, 12.97, 11.65, 12.29, 13.14, 15.25, 11.66, 12.87, 12.35, 12.25, 12.84, 12.31, 13.51, 15.40, 12.46, 14.06, 11.20, 13.86, 12.56, 14.14, 12.61, 12.71, 14.85, 12.15, 12.45, 12.65, 13.05, 11.98, 10.03, 12.66, 16.35, 11.68, 15.29, 12.12, 13.30, 10.86, 10.29, 13.40, 13.79, 11.51, 11.68, 12.01, 12.58, 12.90, 12.94, 12.01, 11.31, 12.62, 12.25, 11.61, 12.52, 10.27, 10.96, 12.96, 12.33, 10.00, 13.36, 16.28, 11.09, 11.46, 14.94, 11.64, 12.44, 12.83, 9.58, 11.47, 15.25, 12.81, 10.35, 14.44, 11.83, 13.83, 16.87, 12.27, 10.92, 14.22, 11.24, 12.37, 10.42, 14.80, 11.56, 14.12, 12.00, 13.99, 13.02, 12.79, 13.52, 14.01, 14.90, 11.48, 11.63, 13.82, 11.72, 12.76, 9.65, 13.49, 12.00, 13.35, 10.16, 13.68, 7.75, 12.79, 12.45, 12.21, 12.34, 13.11, 13.17, 13.59, 12.69, 14.94, 11.72, 12.82, 12.56, 12.84, 10.83, 15.60, 13.86, 11.90, 12.79, 11.80, 12.41, 10.54, 14.42, 13.47, 13.80, 12.38, 14.19, 12.81, 10.01, 12.76, 11.07, 11.51, 9.81, 11.76, 16.43, 15.99, 13.21, 13.78, 10.40, 13.19, 16.16, 13.25, 13.41, 10.54, 13.65, 13.05, 12.46, 10.18, 10.09, 11.43, 10.96, 12.47, 12.62, 13.36, 13.66, 14.37, 12.56, 7.85, 10.53, 13.95, 11.42, 11.82, 12.60, 12.30, 12.77, 11.81, 15.71, 12.67, 11.34, 16.95, 10.69, 12.83, 11.43, 10.89, 11.43, 14.72, 14.37, 13.08, 12.80, 13.44, 11.25, 11.72, 10.87, 10.04, 10.04, 11.47, 14.73, 11.59, 15.40, 11.47, 11.02, 13.57, 10.05, 13.48, 15.07, 12.16, 15.48, 13.49, 14.13, 13.87, 11.79, 11.55, 12.57, 14.00, 13.42, 12.58, 11.04, 10.80, 11.85, 13.29, 12.17, 12.35, 12.87, 11.77, 13.02, 12.57, 11.75, 12.71, 13.55, 11.97, 11.56, 14.31, 14.59, 14.27, 12.56, 14.04, 13.33, 12.07, 10.19, 11.23, 10.89, 12.32, 13.13, 12.14, 11.49, 10.55, 11.18, 13.27, 13.26, 13.84, 14.36, 11.67, 9.24, 12.18, 12.40, 12.49, 15.37, 12.27, 12.18, 11.97, 11.79, 12.73, 15.89, 13.39, 14.70, 12.39, 12.68, 11.81, 13.07, 16.01, 12.65, 14.55, 11.04, 15.25, 10.25, 13.36, 10.41, 14.93, 15.83, 12.18, 12.55, 11.43, 15.40, 12.33, 13.48, 10.59, 13.56, 12.98, 11.64, 13.20, 9.64, 10.41, 14.49, 15.83, 12.16, 12.57, 12.75, 12.05, 14.73, 14.28, 14.89, 12.90, 10.14, 12.33, 10.67, 13.96, 12.96, 11.85, 13.86, 13.51, 12.01, 12.45, 11.79, 11.68, 10.57, 15.83, 12.74, 11.83, 11.03, 12.36, 12.04, 13.12, 12.72, 14.33, 12.47, 11.57, 14.33, 12.33, 11.35, 13.37, 14.22, 13.11, 12.11, 12.59, 11.02, 11.80, 12.16, 12.74, 13.54, 13.13, 10.18, 14.89, 13.60, 12.62, 14.00, 12.75, 15.37, 12.04, 10.37, 14.31, 13.21, 12.99, 14.74, 13.89, 10.93, 13.20, 13.54, 12.44, 14.63, 14.28, 11.83, 12.80, 13.81, 12.34, 14.46, 14.64, 13.87, 12.74, 12.62, 13.52, 12.85, 12.81, 12.60, 10.54, 12.43, 11.88, 11.74, 13.79, 14.43, 15.26, 12.19, 16.13, 14.63, 13.31, 13.35, 11.90, 11.57, 13.07, 13.31, 14.21, 13.52, 12.41, 12.63, 14.27, 9.83, 11.61, 12.12, 12.13, 14.07, 11.11, 10.46, 12.63, 12.64, 14.25, 12.51, 11.89, 12.70, 12.53, 12.49, 11.90, 13.44, 12.82, 13.52, 12.82, 12.72, 14.51, 13.02, 13.49, 13.90, 12.12, 13.82, 13.91, 13.99, 12.99, 12.43, 12.95, 12.86, 13.89, 14.46, 12.62, 12.24, 10.97, 12.58, 11.12, 10.51, 11.50, 12.82, 13.34, 13.77, 11.13, 10.77, 11.96, 12.23, 12.81, 12.54, 13.96, 12.25, 11.75, 10.48, 13.01, 13.91, 13.09, 12.13, 15.17, 11.76, 11.40, 13.00, 12.75, 14.55, 10.18, 15.81, 13.41, 12.70, 16.74, 11.67, 14.39, 11.41, 9.37, 11.68, 11.45, 10.55, 12.74, 13.82, 12.21, 11.16, 11.77, 13.38, 17.26, 11.52, 11.13, 11.36, 14.31, 13.56, 12.76, 11.95, 11.06, 12.77, 13.41, 10.86, 12.23, 12.58, 11.30, 12.87, 9.93, 13.89, 13.28, 11.24, 12.47, 14.86, 13.87, 12.82, 14.01, 10.58, 14.55, 12.28, 14.05, 12.52, 15.62, 11.64, 9.65, 11.83, 14.26, 14.26, 11.50, 13.29, 13.05, 13.58, 14.70, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 10.87, 12.65, 12.56, 13.49, 12.95, 11.78, 9.40, 10.28, 13.84, 11.60, 10.90, 12.68, 11.65, 11.18, 12.21, 12.57, 13.69, 12.52, 12.41, 11.01, 15.43, 10.19, 16.86, 11.08, 11.19, 19.25, 11.50, 15.92, 11.99, 9.81, 14.04, 13.81, 13.75, 13.64, 13.05, 12.04, 11.34, 11.84, 13.68, 13.04, 14.43, 14.78, 11.08, 11.13, 13.27, 13.95, 12.26, 12.64, 15.63, 12.06, 12.60, 14.70, 10.44, 13.85, 11.45, 12.95, 12.05, 12.06, 12.54, 12.50, 13.32, 13.21, 13.07, 16.60, 10.73, 11.91, 13.60, 12.75, 11.37, 10.56, 15.52, 13.21, 11.93, 12.86, 12.38, 10.83, 12.84, 10.83, 11.68, 12.20, 11.58, 8.71, 12.29, 12.99, 13.43, 13.07, 10.67, 15.67, 12.24, 16.58, 12.98, 11.35, 12.36, 15.13, 12.26, 15.16, 14.94, 13.42, 11.87, 14.47, 10.48, 12.74, 13.50, 9.69, 9.48, 13.04, 12.01, 14.05, 10.68, 12.98, 11.43, 14.51, 10.80, 15.79, 16.07, 9.65, 15.95, 13.54, 11.24, 11.95, 14.14, 10.47, 12.09, 15.31, 14.71, 12.52, 13.74, 11.45, 12.64, 10.98, 14.03, 10.61, 11.01, 12.21, 15.21, 12.70, 14.59, 12.91, 13.21, 9.99, 12.53, 14.76, 12.27, 11.84, 12.15, 12.59, 11.63, 12.87, 9.49, 12.12, 12.62, 16.64, 13.38, 12.39, 12.87, 14.28, 11.07, 12.28, 9.33, 12.86, 10.67, 10.79, 10.87, 10.76, 11.70, 11.23, 12.42, 13.49, 11.59, 14.77, 10.15, 13.38, 13.06, 11.33, 10.57, 12.28, 13.58, 11.90, 12.50, 13.87, 14.11, 12.79, 15.49, 10.33, 12.51, 11.16, 11.05, 13.38, 15.80, 11.04, 10.51, 15.51, 10.52, 13.71, 11.85, 15.65, 13.79, 10.82, 14.54, 10.95, 10.97, 14.07, 13.37, 12.40, 13.84, 8.14, 14.16, 14.58, 13.54, 15.11, 12.38, 11.75, 14.04, 12.70, 14.31, 9.82, 12.96, 12.85, 14.56, 13.89, 12.70, 10.02, 12.31, 14.62, 13.60, 12.21, 13.35, 12.92, 16.24, 11.93, 12.96, 11.56, 12.69, 14.27, 10.36, 13.25, 14.53, 12.19, 11.73, 9.45, 15.85, 12.45, 13.79, 14.69, 12.37, 12.17, 12.58, 11.68, 12.95, 12.47, 12.29, 12.48, 14.46, 13.02, 12.42, 14.72, 11.86, 12.72, 14.35, 14.85, 13.23, 13.39, 14.13, 13.21, 12.55, 13.58, 12.89, 10.66, 15.66, 13.56, 12.65, 12.97, 12.74, 13.35, 10.74, 11.94, 13.50, 10.55, 12.17, 14.90, 13.77, 11.79, 15.45, 13.90, 9.14, 12.93, 12.03, 12.19, 12.01, 10.61, 11.54, 10.21, 13.53, 14.36, 14.08, 11.94, 12.69, 13.72, 12.92, 14.15, 11.01, 11.62, 11.09, 11.78, 12.61, 9.79, 13.37, 10.91, 12.66, 13.16, 12.08, 11.58, 10.56, 14.36, 12.62, 9.60, 10.22, 15.47, 12.34, 13.85, 11.02, 11.16, 13.32, 12.45, 12.65, 12.65, 12.22, 13.17, 11.41, 11.38, 10.92, 16.78, 12.50, 10.64, 13.49, 13.37, 10.38, 14.09, 12.76, 12.36, 10.99, 13.23, 14.14, 11.04, 12.04, 11.90, 9.67, 11.60, 14.20, 12.52, 10.80, 10.56, 11.27, 15.74, 12.62, 12.17, 12.87, 14.62, 11.67, 13.17, 11.09, 13.08, 12.92, 12.97, 12.34, 11.93, 12.87, 12.00, 13.59, 12.50, 11.28, 12.57, 9.87, 12.67, 10.10, 10.51, 11.94, 12.96, 12.76, 10.40, 12.88, 13.77, 13.01, 14.39, 14.27, 10.35, 13.78, 11.97, 11.00, 12.43, 13.46, 15.38, 9.72, 13.69, 10.16, 11.05, 13.71, 12.76, 10.24, 13.70, 13.45, 10.93, 14.09, 11.61, 15.02, 12.37, 14.18, 12.10, 16.02, 11.82, 11.69, 12.16, 12.12, 12.21, 13.11, 12.46, 10.85, 14.36, 12.20, 11.42, 12.84, 10.44, 13.50, 13.37, 8.87, 11.53, 11.10, 11.39, 11.56, 11.81, 11.76, 9.56, 14.46, 11.93, 12.83, 12.98, 10.77, 10.54, 15.87, 12.88, 11.76, 13.13, 11.68, 12.42, 13.44, 14.50, 12.51, 11.65, 14.22, 13.73, 11.81, 15.06, 8.26, 12.78, 10.67, 14.64, 11.61, 12.35, 12.81, 14.08, 12.82, 12.79, 14.15, 14.67, 12.38, 11.59, 12.31, 12.66, 12.74, 10.77, 12.33, 12.49, 12.79, 14.16, 15.32, 12.97, 10.07, 12.22, 11.57, 12.23, 13.03, 12.58, 13.42, 11.25, 9.53, 13.44, 12.31, 12.14, 12.57, 14.11, 11.80, 12.50, 12.97, 10.77, 12.32, 10.72, 14.31, 11.80, 9.15, 12.00, 11.75, 11.41, 11.37, 12.10, 10.28, 13.61, 14.64, 13.35, 13.98, 13.31, 12.03, 11.75, 12.39, 12.08, 11.12, 12.09, 13.59, 12.43, 10.96, 14.18, 10.36, 12.22, 13.49, 13.88, 24.94, 15.98, 14.51, 16.67, 11.41, 11.83, 11.07, 15.48, 12.95, 12.76, 11.10, 14.08, 12.36, 14.41, 12.65, 11.96, 13.63, 12.89, 10.01, 13.44, 13.15, 11.89, 11.29, 15.92, 10.69, 11.25, 9.71, 11.80, 10.99, 13.10, 12.03, 15.05, 14.52, 12.47, 11.14, 13.99, 11.10, 15.57, 16.70, 13.23, 14.78, 11.63, 12.31, 11.13, 13.03, 11.79, 13.68, 12.57, 12.70, 13.58, 12.46, 11.84, 11.00, 12.65, 12.23, 12.74, 12.24, 12.60, 15.64, 11.87, 13.54, 10.94, 11.94, 15.54, 14.12, 13.93, 14.16, 14.32, 11.93, 12.94, 13.17, 12.83, 13.71, 13.42, 11.99, 15.07, 14.26, 11.39, 12.05, 12.65, 15.17, 11.11, 14.75, 12.16, 14.48, 12.95, 12.07, 13.91, 13.07, 12.78, 13.23, 15.11, 12.32, 13.70, 11.91, 12.72, 11.08, 12.86, 10.05, 14.97, 10.22, 13.70, 12.52, 13.73, 13.97, 11.82, 11.25, 13.11, 16.71, 13.91, 11.62, 12.27, 12.12, 14.54, 12.18, 13.26, 14.10, 14.95, 13.45, 12.76, 13.60, 12.18, 12.16, 11.78, 10.98, 13.50, 11.04, 14.91, 12.91, 13.31, 12.53, 14.46, 10.42, 13.82, 13.52, 13.59, 13.12, 13.06, 13.83, 12.43, 12.40, 15.08, 12.72, 12.97, 10.20, 12.98, 11.27, 10.67, 10.64, 10.78, 12.37, 13.27, 11.30, 13.52, 11.38, 10.96, 12.98, 11.57, 15.47, 14.16, 11.68, 12.49, 12.62, 12.11, 11.02, 13.46, 11.58, 11.85, 11.75, 11.77, 16.05, 10.80, 13.10, 12.54, 14.90, 16.02, 13.87, 12.78, 14.25, 11.46, 10.98, 14.36, 11.18, 12.79, 13.33, 14.00, 14.84, 9.77, 12.21, 9.65, 10.74, 11.84, 9.25, 10.38, 13.19, 10.56, 11.54, 11.70, 9.60, 13.30, 13.02, 13.97, 11.98, 11.78, 11.83, 11.48, 12.53, 11.23, 11.94, 16.72, 11.84, 17.67, 13.96, 11.14, 13.31, 13.05, 13.60, 12.58, 12.43, 11.52, 13.04, 12.05, 11.68, 14.30, 12.73, 16.59, 13.58, 11.45, 11.76, 13.23, 13.06, 12.86, 11.92, 11.92, 11.52, 11.93, 12.92, 14.85, 11.48, 14.17, 12.62, 12.85, 11.11, 16.44, 11.08, 12.38, 13.71, 11.45, 12.82, 12.39, 15.91, 11.77, 15.24, 11.05, 10.49, 14.84, 13.37, 15.29, 13.58, 11.92, 12.47, 11.25, 10.20, 13.55, 12.67, 9.41, 11.90, 13.95, 11.31, 14.20, 12.24, 14.52, 11.12, 11.69, 12.86, 14.58, 12.90, 12.97, 11.84, 13.90, 12.43, 13.66, 13.35, 13.52, 13.45, 11.57, 8.79, 8.97, 10.88, 12.72, 12.24, 14.09, 12.28, 15.23, 12.52, 14.81, 10.84, 13.79, 10.85, 10.65, 12.79, 12.93, 13.75, 10.98, 10.18, 13.45, 10.75, 15.70, 12.91, 12.19, 11.92, 12.21, 14.05, 14.27, 13.66, 12.20, 10.60, 11.35, 11.84, 12.25, 12.26, 10.69, 14.00, 10.14, 14.49, 13.50, 11.28, 14.55, 12.17, 11.09, 9.89, 12.72, 16.45, 11.86, 16.22, 11.90, 11.93, 12.41, 15.17, 12.68, 13.56, 11.61, 9.49, 15.97, 12.17, 14.90, 13.88, 10.30, 12.28, 15.69, 12.00, 13.98, 13.48, 14.87, 13.93, 15.46, 11.98, 12.86, 11.84, 14.02, 12.85, 12.13, 11.21, 11.40, 17.32, 14.05, 11.52, 8.95, 11.79, 10.38, 16.17, 12.81, 15.38, 13.96, 13.04, 11.53, 10.30, 12.66, 14.08, 12.14, 10.94, 16.29, 12.13, 17.35, 15.34, 15.40, 12.15, 12.40, 11.19, 10.73, 15.45, 12.26, 12.48, 13.14, 12.84, 13.61, 11.89, 11.30, 15.27, 13.40, 17.15, 12.11, 12.97, 11.89, 13.11, 13.17, 13.31, 11.84, 13.92, 10.81, 12.18, 12.92, 11.87, 11.41, 14.06, 12.21, 13.61, 9.83, 12.68, 13.22, 10.74, 12.82, 15.36, 12.17, 11.93, 10.14, 11.16, 13.94, 12.42, 12.60, 13.02, 16.49, 13.47, 11.62, 12.47, 11.42, 12.61, 13.39, 11.98, 12.96, 13.21, 8.26, 9.85, 11.93, 11.74, 12.25, 14.64, 13.41, 11.95, 13.41, 11.12, 11.29, 10.14, 13.23, 12.16, 15.60, 11.42, 11.13, 13.76, 13.09, 12.61, 16.07


----------



## jlow (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok so I started yesterday, however I'm not off to a good start... about 190 solves... 

START: OCTOBER 7TH 2012
END: NOVEMBER 7TH 2012
Now: October 8th
DAY 2

Day 1 Solves:
18.96, 15.97, 17.73, 14.32, 15.81, 13.88, 17.76, 14.42, 20.16, 19.28, 14.93, 15.87, 14.58, 17.11, 15.59, 19.34, 16.31, 16.08, 18.91, 21.20, 22.51, 19.57, 17.17, 15.29, 18.33, 19.78, 18.38, 18.28, 21.03, 21.29, 16.68, 17.14, 13.77, 16.14, 18.73, 19.73, 18.45, 14.40, 18.84, 13.57, 14.69, 17.67, 15.15, 15.76, 14.22, 21.64, 15.83, 19.38, 24.29, 15.91, 13.17, 15.93, 18.87, 17.39, 18.85, 17.75, 19.06, 21.00, 16.23, 19.52, 18.89, 16.55, 16.98, 15.31, 15.27, 18.10, 16.36, 19.17, 15.79, 17.25, 15.34, 15.77, 15.69, 16.95, 19.28, 19.00, 14.31, 19.47, 19.94, 19.78, 18.03, 18.20, 18.79, 17.90, 20.68, 18.35, 16.66, 16.54, 18.68, 16.20, 15.56, 20.12, 20.94, 17.16, 14.63, 15.17, 16.01, 14.00, 17.91, 16.95, 18.97, 21.93, 15.00, 14.94, 18.86, 15.15, 15.67, 18.79, 17.33, 21.73, 16.33, 20.02, 16.36, 18.98, 17.37, 17.31, 17.36, 17.44, 15.79, 16.27, 17.40, 18.82, 16.63, 32.26, 24.40, 21.33, 21.77, 18.11, 16.58, 15.96, 22.39, 18.11, 16.17, 16.22, 15.34, 16.64, 16.55, 16.34, 23.65, 14.17, 20.69, 16.68, 18.62, 16.42, 19.31, 14.76, 17.83, 18.63, 18.83, 16.49, 17.37, 17.82, 18.89, 17.11, 15.62, 18.21, 20.71, 17.74, 17.97, 23.46, 17.56, 19.63, 20.55, 18.07, 17.08, 18.73, 16.40, 16.23, 16.44, 21.69, 14.73, 18.37, 21.16, 21.55, 17.08, 16.18, 17.97, 17.64, 16.10, 20.39, 16.00, 18.41, 13.74, 18.52, 18.32, 16.72, 15.98, 24.16


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

I wanted to join, but it may take longer than a month for me to do so, probably around 30 ~ 40 days, so do I still get certified for the sport spirit?  

Btw, not sure where are the scrambles. I thought there should be scrambles given right?


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 9, 2012)

No, generat your own scrambles  Just use PPT or qqTimer (but that only holds ~1000 times, so use qqtimport for averages and stuff and a txt file for backup) and use those scrambles. The point is your own personal improvement. It doesn't matter if it takes a bit longer, but you should aim for 30 days anyway. G'luck!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks lol, will start to plan and juice out time for this commitment.


----------



## jlow (Oct 10, 2012)

Yesterday wasn't very productive in solves either.  I hope I'll be able to catch up!

Total amount of solves: ~320


----------



## userman (Oct 16, 2012)

I want to join this thing, but I havent evert solved more than 150 cubes a singe day


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 17, 2012)

userman said:


> I want to join this thing, but I havent evert solved more than 150 cubes a singe day


Try to solve 330 and then acknowledge you will feel like that for a month.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 21, 2012)

Day 1 20/10

number of times: 351/351
best time: 11.10
worst time: 30.95

current avg5: 15.55 (σ = 1.35)
best avg5: 14.51 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 16.45 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 15.52 (σ = 1.46)

current avg100: 16.71 (σ = 1.25)
best avg100: 16.67 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 17.09 (σ = 1.61)
session mean: 17.20


Sorry, I don't know how to do spoiler. :S

Edit : Is there any software or program that accept data in qqtimer format and generate graphs of distribution? like xy.ab, xy.ab


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 22, 2012)

Day 1 20th Oct
351/351

Day 2 21st Oct

number of times: 195/195
best time: 12.83
worst time: 40.34

current avg5: 17.46 (σ = 1.96)
best avg5: 14.56 (σ = 1.18)

current avg12: 17.28 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 15.54 (σ = 1.32)

current avg100: 16.96 (σ = 1.76)
best avg100: 16.73 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 17.04 (σ = 1.69)
session mean: 17.19

Wasn't as productive due to the long hours of work today.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 22, 2012)

Day 1 20th Oct
351/351

Day 2 21st Oct
195/195

Day 3 22nd Oct

number of times: 104/104
best time: 11.06
worst time: 25.11

current avg5: 19.38 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 15.37 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 18.83 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 16.34 (σ = 1.65)

current avg100: 17.68 (σ = 1.79)
best avg100: 17.54 (σ = 1.74)

session avg: 17.61 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 17.69

Don't think I'll make it to 10,000 by day 30. However I will try to get to at least 5,000. Too many engagement in college and workplace, hasn't got that much time to do long session.


----------



## JonathanH (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah i didn't make it  its only 1 day left and 6648 cubes in 1 day? sure, why not -.-'
Haven't cubed that much lately, I learned full CLL on 2x2 yesterday so 2x2 has been top priority for a long time now


*Start: September 28
Ends: October 28

Now: October 27* (Day 29)

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: *3352/3352*
best time: *7.48*
worst time: *24.94*

best avg5: *10.26 *(σ = 0.56)
best avg12: *10.80* (σ = 0.97)
best avg50: *11.71* (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: *11.83* (σ = 1.12)
best avg500: *12.23* (σ = 1.10)
best avg1000: *12.46* (σ = 1.18)

session avg: *12.60* (σ = 1.20)


Times:


Spoiler



12.45, 13.51, 12.11, 12.64, 10.45, 13.27, 10.48, 9.72, 15.54, 13.66, 13.65, 12.21, 14.58, 13.39, 14.61, 12.65, 10.56, 11.19, 13.84, 11.46, 12.81, 13.21, 11.57, 10.73, 13.44, 13.47, 12.61, 12.14, 11.11, 11.62, 11.10, 11.68, 15.40, 12.72, 12.92, 9.74, 11.49, 13.91, 14.80, 11.04, 10.41, 12.57, 13.25, 15.51, 11.62, 14.39, 12.18, 13.39, 11.71, 12.91, 14.78, 12.86, 12.73, 15.30, 12.55, 13.36, 10.63, 13.63, 13.99, 13.09, 11.64, 12.55, 12.80, 15.92, 11.87, 15.82, 10.53, 14.47, 12.74, 12.32, 12.47, 12.36, 12.09, 11.34, 12.00, 11.56, 12.98, 13.69, 11.39, 14.58, 14.82, 13.54, 13.39, 14.03, 11.87, 13.14, 16.39, 13.71, 13.90, 12.07, 13.63, 12.34, 13.25, 10.53, 13.00, 12.01, 10.48, 12.79, 13.23, 13.33, 13.89, 15.65, 12.38, 12.24, 15.01, 11.86, 16.22, 13.04, 13.29, 15.23, 13.73, 11.46, 13.49, 12.21, 11.32, 13.72, 13.84, 14.75, 13.76, 13.28, 12.41, 15.92, 12.14, 15.17, 10.15, 11.85, 13.36, 14.13, 11.63, 13.62, 11.18, 13.26, 12.54, 14.14, 11.58, 14.54, 20.69, 14.14, 12.35, 14.62, 14.31, 14.12, 12.71, 12.45, 11.16, 13.61, 13.38, 10.55, 14.25, 10.75, 12.94, 12.14, 13.48, 8.71, 12.84, 12.84, 13.40, 13.62, 12.73, 10.59, 12.59, 12.63, 12.71, 11.91, 13.60, 15.96, 12.97, 10.61, 11.31, 13.58, 10.86, 12.30, 11.96, 12.41, 12.84, 13.20, 13.02, 12.18, 9.67, 12.23, 12.07, 12.17, 15.78, 13.96, 12.05, 11.30, 11.45, 13.40, 11.82, 12.54, 10.52, 12.31, 13.72, 12.47, 12.33, 14.24, 11.76, 15.10, 12.95, 9.84, 10.88, 10.79, 12.13, 12.07, 16.84, 12.03, 13.59, 14.06, 10.61, 16.37, 11.20, 10.04, 10.47, 11.56, 13.80, 16.21, 12.09, 11.17, 9.21, 14.53, 14.35, 9.63, 14.50, 13.37, 10.39, 12.51, 15.63, 10.86, 11.68, 12.66, 11.72, 13.43, 10.63, 10.79, 12.54, 12.76, 13.56, 12.03, 11.06, 14.73, 13.94, 11.20, 10.71, 14.61, 12.19, 12.07, 13.00, 12.50, 11.11, 11.56, 10.84, 10.90, 12.53, 14.19, 15.09, 11.88, 11.67, 10.87, 15.22, 10.45, 12.56, 14.02, 14.11, 14.46, 10.29, 11.05, 13.63, 10.84, 13.60, 13.70, 13.74, 13.52, 12.83, 13.09, 11.08, 12.96, 15.61, 15.76, 14.01, 11.67, 11.30, 12.00, 13.93, 13.78, 11.59, 10.63, 12.80, 11.68, 13.70, 12.09, 14.77, 11.99, 13.40, 11.99, 11.84, 12.57, 15.31, 11.84, 15.25, 14.59, 14.42, 13.67, 13.07, 10.35, 14.22, 12.71, 10.94, 13.10, 11.79, 14.36, 10.92, 13.06, 12.69, 12.22, 12.91, 14.07, 11.81, 13.68, 11.73, 10.65, 10.41, 12.89, 12.98, 15.22, 11.70, 12.34, 12.24, 12.33, 15.00, 15.44, 14.15, 13.15, 13.04, 14.58, 11.14, 13.50, 13.59, 11.02, 13.83, 14.30, 12.44, 14.37, 10.06, 12.35, 12.19, 13.91, 13.90, 12.09, 10.21, 12.53, 12.19, 15.43, 12.81, 10.17, 11.91, 12.82, 10.75, 14.72, 12.25, 11.59, 14.46, 12.40, 14.89, 11.71, 14.15, 11.10, 12.63, 14.99, 13.29, 12.36, 12.86, 11.88, 13.20, 13.54, 12.47, 12.89, 9.73, 12.05, 12.26, 11.08, 13.52, 12.13, 13.69, 9.68, 14.51, 10.96, 14.93, 11.98, 13.96, 12.10, 12.76, 11.90, 12.67, 12.29, 11.40, 12.24, 11.99, 13.38, 12.59, 13.00, 13.67, 10.70, 12.06, 12.43, 9.55, 11.25, 12.64, 11.81, 14.39, 9.04, 12.17, 15.47, 11.92, 11.06, 11.64, 13.00, 11.47, 11.75, 16.01, 12.09, 11.43, 12.50, 14.17, 9.89, 12.67, 11.91, 12.69, 14.72, 10.78, 14.05, 12.20, 13.36, 12.34, 11.94, 11.35, 14.60, 14.18, 11.30, 15.01, 12.58, 11.52, 14.74, 13.59, 13.73, 14.21, 11.60, 12.95, 12.63, 13.10, 10.94, 14.55, 14.69, 12.93, 11.57, 12.58, 11.34, 12.86, 14.18, 13.35, 11.94, 11.33, 15.15, 11.74, 12.13, 15.34, 13.37, 12.91, 16.64, 11.94, 12.80, 14.41, 11.88, 13.56, 12.55, 14.11, 14.16, 12.56, 12.98, 14.00, 13.45, 12.31, 14.01, 12.70, 14.81, 14.00, 13.94, 12.08, 11.03, 12.80, 12.47, 14.12, 11.93, 13.10, 13.53, 12.74, 12.32, 12.72, 13.63, 12.90, 10.08, 12.44, 13.39, 13.11, 13.26, 11.96, 14.44, 11.41, 13.77, 14.40, 12.70, 14.18, 12.47, 11.44, 10.36, 9.41, 12.05, 13.96, 12.01, 10.85, 12.77, 13.81, 13.24, 13.54, 14.00, 12.05, 12.40, 17.60, 13.40, 9.70, 13.32, 14.17, 11.24, 13.65, 12.81, 12.47, 11.59, 10.51, 14.76, 9.24, 12.04, 10.33, 10.89, 12.79, 11.42, 12.23, 15.77, 16.43, 11.18, 12.37, 11.33, 12.35, 12.15, 15.68, 11.09, 12.43, 15.40, 12.36, 11.47, 12.29, 10.95, 10.31, 10.96, 10.29, 15.90, 11.90, 12.57, 10.47, 13.82, 15.89, 12.83, 11.36, 9.95, 13.12, 14.74, 13.18, 11.48, 11.69, 11.68, 10.61, 10.92, 12.65, 11.92, 13.13, 11.81, 16.68, 10.34, 13.03, 12.97, 13.77, 13.35, 13.84, 13.06, 12.87, 11.83, 12.57, 11.95, 12.72, 15.34, 12.13, 14.48, 9.17, 12.28, 11.78, 12.24, 8.83, 12.37, 11.13, 12.56, 14.40, 13.82, 11.61, 14.09, 15.98, 15.04, 12.21, 12.19, 13.86, 13.67, 13.67, 13.46, 11.51, 14.10, 16.34, 11.71, 15.04, 12.74, 14.97, 12.67, 12.73, 14.89, 10.51, 11.77, 16.01, 14.31, 16.81, 12.76, 14.14, 11.20, 9.79, 11.51, 15.31, 11.17, 10.83, 12.71, 12.31, 11.49, 8.85, 16.17, 13.52, 12.62, 10.51, 15.81, 11.84, 10.28, 11.21, 13.21, 12.48, 14.42, 11.98, 12.23, 13.33, 12.86, 10.89, 12.39, 12.08, 10.86, 14.32, 11.23, 12.59, 13.90, 9.81, 11.33, 9.34, 12.26, 10.84, 15.71, 11.28, 11.78, 12.39, 12.92, 16.33, 14.00, 12.73, 11.20, 10.89, 10.00, 10.72, 13.16, 14.02, 12.00, 9.80, 13.27, 11.40, 12.16, 12.02, 11.13, 9.72, 11.60, 11.47, 13.62, 13.10, 12.94, 10.73, 14.04, 14.99, 15.37, 12.67, 15.58, 12.74, 13.37, 15.37, 12.63, 14.65, 11.60, 10.74, 11.69, 12.15, 12.74, 14.18, 12.03, 13.22, 12.95, 12.67, 13.65, 11.39, 13.13, 13.05, 11.77, 12.97, 11.54, 13.63, 12.71, 11.24, 11.37, 11.42, 10.91, 15.28, 15.31, 13.66, 15.24, 13.35, 13.46, 11.70, 17.03, 12.72, 12.33, 12.60, 14.41, 12.63, 12.11, 10.64, 13.35, 14.59, 13.45, 14.15, 15.31, 14.07, 11.68, 10.31, 12.20, 11.34, 13.95, 11.37, 13.56, 10.74, 13.77, 9.75, 12.30, 10.03, 11.43, 14.39, 14.12, 10.86, 14.08, 13.43, 11.71, 12.78, 13.46, 16.13, 14.41, 12.60, 12.08, 11.68, 13.15, 12.51, 12.42, 9.90, 11.43, 12.50, 14.53, 13.09, 12.18, 11.75, 11.90, 10.98, 14.45, 10.90, 12.11, 11.70, 12.91, 12.55, 12.89, 12.63, 13.63, 12.21, 11.46, 13.40, 12.91, 12.31, 11.40, 13.37, 12.97, 11.65, 12.29, 13.14, 15.25, 11.66, 12.87, 12.35, 12.25, 12.84, 12.31, 13.51, 15.40, 12.46, 14.06, 11.20, 13.86, 12.56, 14.14, 12.61, 12.71, 14.85, 12.15, 12.45, 12.65, 13.05, 11.98, 10.03, 12.66, 16.35, 11.68, 15.29, 12.12, 13.30, 10.86, 10.29, 13.40, 13.79, 11.51, 11.68, 12.01, 12.58, 12.90, 12.94, 12.01, 11.31, 12.62, 12.25, 11.61, 12.52, 10.27, 10.96, 12.96, 12.33, 10.00, 13.36, 16.28, 11.09, 11.46, 14.94, 11.64, 12.44, 12.83, 9.58, 11.47, 15.25, 12.81, 10.35, 14.44, 11.83, 13.83, 16.87, 12.27, 10.92, 14.22, 11.24, 12.37, 10.42, 14.80, 11.56, 14.12, 12.00, 13.99, 13.02, 12.79, 13.52, 14.01, 14.90, 11.48, 11.63, 13.82, 11.72, 12.76, 9.65, 13.49, 12.00, 13.35, 10.16, 13.68, 7.75, 12.79, 12.45, 12.21, 12.34, 13.11, 13.17, 13.59, 12.69, 14.94, 11.72, 12.82, 12.56, 12.84, 10.83, 15.60, 13.86, 11.90, 12.79, 11.80, 12.41, 10.54, 14.42, 13.47, 13.80, 12.38, 14.19, 12.81, 10.01, 12.76, 11.07, 11.51, 9.81, 11.76, 16.43, 15.99, 13.21, 13.78, 10.40, 13.19, 16.16, 13.25, 13.41, 10.54, 13.65, 13.05, 12.46, 10.18, 10.09, 11.43, 10.96, 12.47, 12.62, 13.36, 13.66, 14.37, 12.56, 7.85, 10.53, 13.95, 11.42, 11.82, 12.60, 12.30, 12.77, 11.81, 15.71, 12.67, 11.34, 16.95, 10.69, 12.83, 11.43, 10.89, 11.43, 14.72, 14.37, 13.08, 12.80, 13.44, 11.25, 11.72, 10.87, 10.04, 10.04, 11.47, 14.73, 11.59, 15.40, 11.47, 11.02, 13.57, 10.05, 13.48, 15.07, 12.16, 15.48, 13.49, 14.13, 13.87, 11.79, 11.55, 12.57, 14.00, 13.42, 12.58, 11.04, 10.80, 11.85, 13.29, 12.17, 12.35, 12.87, 11.77, 13.02, 12.57, 11.75, 12.71, 13.55, 11.97, 11.56, 14.31, 14.59, 14.27, 12.56, 14.04, 13.33, 12.07, 10.19, 11.23, 10.89, 12.32, 13.13, 12.14, 11.49, 10.55, 11.18, 13.27, 13.26, 13.84, 14.36, 11.67, 9.24, 12.18, 12.40, 12.49, 15.37, 12.27, 12.18, 11.97, 11.79, 12.73, 15.89, 13.39, 14.70, 12.39, 12.68, 11.81, 13.07, 16.01, 12.65, 14.55, 11.04, 15.25, 10.25, 13.36, 10.41, 14.93, 15.83, 12.18, 12.55, 11.43, 15.40, 12.33, 13.48, 10.59, 13.56, 12.98, 11.64, 13.20, 9.64, 10.41, 14.49, 15.83, 12.16, 12.57, 12.75, 12.05, 14.73, 14.28, 14.89, 12.90, 10.14, 12.33, 10.67, 13.96, 12.96, 11.85, 13.86, 13.51, 12.01, 12.45, 11.79, 11.68, 10.57, 15.83, 12.74, 11.83, 11.03, 12.36, 12.04, 13.12, 12.72, 14.33, 12.47, 11.57, 14.33, 12.33, 11.35, 13.37, 14.22, 13.11, 12.11, 12.59, 11.02, 11.80, 12.16, 12.74, 13.54, 13.13, 10.18, 14.89, 13.60, 12.62, 14.00, 12.75, 15.37, 12.04, 10.37, 14.31, 13.21, 12.99, 14.74, 13.89, 10.93, 13.20, 13.54, 12.44, 14.63, 14.28, 11.83, 12.80, 13.81, 12.34, 14.46, 14.64, 13.87, 12.74, 12.62, 13.52, 12.85, 12.81, 12.60, 10.54, 12.43, 11.88, 11.74, 13.79, 14.43, 15.26, 12.19, 16.13, 14.63, 13.31, 13.35, 11.90, 11.57, 13.07, 13.31, 14.21, 13.52, 12.41, 12.63, 14.27, 9.83, 11.61, 12.12, 12.13, 14.07, 11.11, 10.46, 12.63, 12.64, 14.25, 12.51, 11.89, 12.70, 12.53, 12.49, 11.90, 13.44, 12.82, 13.52, 12.82, 12.72, 14.51, 13.02, 13.49, 13.90, 12.12, 13.82, 13.91, 13.99, 12.99, 12.43, 12.95, 12.86, 13.89, 14.46, 12.62, 12.24, 10.97, 12.58, 11.12, 10.51, 11.50, 12.82, 13.34, 13.77, 11.13, 10.77, 11.96, 12.23, 12.81, 12.54, 13.96, 12.25, 11.75, 10.48, 13.01, 13.91, 13.09, 12.13, 15.17, 11.76, 11.40, 13.00, 12.75, 14.55, 10.18, 15.81, 13.41, 12.70, 16.74, 11.67, 14.39, 11.41, 9.37, 11.68, 11.45, 10.55, 12.74, 13.82, 12.21, 11.16, 11.77, 13.38, 17.26, 11.52, 11.13, 11.36, 14.31, 13.56, 12.76, 11.95, 11.06, 12.77, 13.41, 10.86, 12.23, 12.58, 11.30, 12.87, 9.93, 13.89, 13.28, 11.24, 12.47, 14.86, 13.87, 12.82, 14.01, 10.58, 14.55, 12.28, 14.05, 12.52, 15.62, 11.64, 9.65, 11.83, 14.26, 14.26, 11.50, 13.29, 13.05, 13.58, 14.70, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 14.20, 14.79, 12.55, 12.90, 10.86, 10.49, 12.64, 11.48, 10.60, 12.30, 14.90, 12.42, 13.24, 12.88, 13.41, 12.76, 15.79, 12.23, 12.19, 10.96, 14.62, 12.46, 13.21, 10.58, 11.33, 12.67, 11.21, 13.67, 12.06, 12.26, 12.09, 11.15, 12.41, 14.03, 11.13, 15.09, 13.63, 11.40, 12.95, 15.57, 12.21, 14.53, 13.85, 10.96, 9.88, 12.96, 13.25, 14.38, 12.37, 16.46, 12.46, 13.73, 13.38, 11.63, 12.77, 12.41, 11.44, 10.87, 12.65, 12.56, 13.49, 12.95, 11.78, 9.40, 10.28, 13.84, 11.60, 10.90, 12.68, 11.65, 11.18, 12.21, 12.57, 13.69, 12.52, 12.41, 11.01, 15.43, 10.19, 16.86, 11.08, 11.19, 19.25, 11.50, 15.92, 11.99, 9.81, 14.04, 13.81, 13.75, 13.64, 13.05, 12.04, 11.34, 11.84, 13.68, 13.04, 14.43, 14.78, 11.08, 11.13, 13.27, 13.95, 12.26, 12.64, 15.63, 12.06, 12.60, 14.70, 10.44, 13.85, 11.45, 12.95, 12.05, 12.06, 12.54, 12.50, 13.32, 13.21, 13.07, 16.60, 10.73, 11.91, 13.60, 12.75, 11.37, 10.56, 15.52, 13.21, 11.93, 12.86, 12.38, 10.83, 12.84, 10.83, 11.68, 12.20, 11.58, 8.71, 12.29, 12.99, 13.43, 13.07, 10.67, 15.67, 12.24, 16.58, 12.98, 11.35, 12.36, 15.13, 12.26, 15.16, 14.94, 13.42, 11.87, 14.47, 10.48, 12.74, 13.50, 9.69, 9.48, 13.04, 12.01, 14.05, 10.68, 12.98, 11.43, 14.51, 10.80, 15.79, 16.07, 9.65, 15.95, 13.54, 11.24, 11.95, 14.14, 10.47, 12.09, 15.31, 14.71, 12.52, 13.74, 11.45, 12.64, 10.98, 14.03, 10.61, 11.01, 12.21, 15.21, 12.70, 14.59, 12.91, 13.21, 9.99, 12.53, 14.76, 12.27, 11.84, 12.15, 12.59, 11.63, 12.87, 9.49, 12.12, 12.62, 16.64, 13.38, 12.39, 12.87, 14.28, 11.07, 12.28, 9.33, 12.86, 10.67, 10.79, 10.87, 10.76, 11.70, 11.23, 12.42, 13.49, 11.59, 14.77, 10.15, 13.38, 13.06, 11.33, 10.57, 12.28, 13.58, 11.90, 12.50, 13.87, 14.11, 12.79, 15.49, 10.33, 12.51, 11.16, 11.05, 13.38, 15.80, 11.04, 10.51, 15.51, 10.52, 13.71, 11.85, 15.65, 13.79, 10.82, 14.54, 10.95, 10.97, 14.07, 13.37, 12.40, 13.84, 8.14, 14.16, 14.58, 13.54, 15.11, 12.38, 11.75, 14.04, 12.70, 14.31, 9.82, 12.96, 12.85, 14.56, 13.89, 12.70, 10.02, 12.31, 14.62, 13.60, 12.21, 13.35, 12.92, 16.24, 11.93, 12.96, 11.56, 12.69, 14.27, 10.36, 13.25, 14.53, 12.19, 11.73, 9.45, 15.85, 12.45, 13.79, 14.69, 12.37, 12.17, 12.58, 11.68, 12.95, 12.47, 12.29, 12.48, 14.46, 13.02, 12.42, 14.72, 11.86, 12.72, 14.35, 14.85, 13.23, 13.39, 14.13, 13.21, 12.55, 13.58, 12.89, 10.66, 15.66, 13.56, 12.65, 12.97, 12.74, 13.35, 10.74, 11.94, 13.50, 10.55, 12.17, 14.90, 13.77, 11.79, 15.45, 13.90, 9.14, 12.93, 12.03, 12.19, 12.01, 10.61, 11.54, 10.21, 13.53, 14.36, 14.08, 11.94, 12.69, 13.72, 12.92, 14.15, 11.01, 11.62, 11.09, 11.78, 12.61, 9.79, 13.37, 10.91, 12.66, 13.16, 12.08, 11.58, 10.56, 14.36, 12.62, 9.60, 10.22, 15.47, 12.34, 13.85, 11.02, 11.16, 13.32, 12.45, 12.65, 12.65, 12.22, 13.17, 11.41, 11.38, 10.92, 16.78, 12.50, 10.64, 13.49, 13.37, 10.38, 14.09, 12.76, 12.36, 10.99, 13.23, 14.14, 11.04, 12.04, 11.90, 9.67, 11.60, 14.20, 12.52, 10.80, 10.56, 11.27, 15.74, 12.62, 12.17, 12.87, 14.62, 11.67, 13.17, 11.09, 13.08, 12.92, 12.97, 12.34, 11.93, 12.87, 12.00, 13.59, 12.50, 11.28, 12.57, 9.87, 12.67, 10.10, 10.51, 11.94, 12.96, 12.76, 10.40, 12.88, 13.77, 13.01, 14.39, 14.27, 10.35, 13.78, 11.97, 11.00, 12.43, 13.46, 15.38, 9.72, 13.69, 10.16, 11.05, 13.71, 12.76, 10.24, 13.70, 13.45, 10.93, 14.09, 11.61, 15.02, 12.37, 14.18, 12.10, 16.02, 11.82, 11.69, 12.16, 12.12, 12.21, 13.11, 12.46, 10.85, 14.36, 12.20, 11.42, 12.84, 10.44, 13.50, 13.37, 8.87, 11.53, 11.10, 11.39, 11.56, 11.81, 11.76, 9.56, 14.46, 11.93, 12.83, 12.98, 10.77, 10.54, 15.87, 12.88, 11.76, 13.13, 11.68, 12.42, 13.44, 14.50, 12.51, 11.65, 14.22, 13.73, 11.81, 15.06, 8.26, 12.78, 10.67, 14.64, 11.61, 12.35, 12.81, 14.08, 12.82, 12.79, 14.15, 14.67, 12.38, 11.59, 12.31, 12.66, 12.74, 10.77, 12.33, 12.49, 12.79, 14.16, 15.32, 12.97, 10.07, 12.22, 11.57, 12.23, 13.03, 12.58, 13.42, 11.25, 9.53, 13.44, 12.31, 12.14, 12.57, 14.11, 11.80, 12.50, 12.97, 10.77, 12.32, 10.72, 14.31, 11.80, 9.15, 12.00, 11.75, 11.41, 11.37, 12.10, 10.28, 13.61, 14.64, 13.35, 13.98, 13.31, 12.03, 11.75, 12.39, 12.08, 11.12, 12.09, 13.59, 12.43, 10.96, 14.18, 10.36, 12.22, 13.49, 13.88, 24.94, 15.98, 14.51, 16.67, 11.41, 11.83, 11.07, 15.48, 12.95, 12.76, 11.10, 14.08, 12.36, 14.41, 12.65, 11.96, 13.63, 12.89, 10.01, 13.44, 13.15, 11.89, 11.29, 15.92, 10.69, 11.25, 9.71, 11.80, 10.99, 13.10, 12.03, 15.05, 14.52, 12.47, 11.14, 13.99, 11.10, 15.57, 16.70, 13.23, 14.78, 11.63, 12.31, 11.13, 13.03, 11.79, 13.68, 12.57, 12.70, 13.58, 12.46, 11.84, 11.00, 12.65, 12.23, 12.74, 12.24, 12.60, 15.64, 11.87, 13.54, 10.94, 11.94, 15.54, 14.12, 13.93, 14.16, 14.32, 11.93, 12.94, 13.17, 12.83, 13.71, 13.42, 11.99, 15.07, 14.26, 11.39, 12.05, 12.65, 15.17, 11.11, 14.75, 12.16, 14.48, 12.95, 12.07, 13.91, 13.07, 12.78, 13.23, 15.11, 12.32, 13.70, 11.91, 12.72, 11.08, 12.86, 10.05, 14.97, 10.22, 13.70, 12.52, 13.73, 13.97, 11.82, 11.25, 13.11, 16.71, 13.91, 11.62, 12.27, 12.12, 14.54, 12.18, 13.26, 14.10, 14.95, 13.45, 12.76, 13.60, 12.18, 12.16, 11.78, 10.98, 13.50, 11.04, 14.91, 12.91, 13.31, 12.53, 14.46, 10.42, 13.82, 13.52, 13.59, 13.12, 13.06, 13.83, 12.43, 12.40, 15.08, 12.72, 12.97, 10.20, 12.98, 11.27, 10.67, 10.64, 10.78, 12.37, 13.27, 11.30, 13.52, 11.38, 10.96, 12.98, 11.57, 15.47, 14.16, 11.68, 12.49, 12.62, 12.11, 11.02, 13.46, 11.58, 11.85, 11.75, 11.77, 16.05, 10.80, 13.10, 12.54, 14.90, 16.02, 13.87, 12.78, 14.25, 11.46, 10.98, 14.36, 11.18, 12.79, 13.33, 14.00, 14.84, 9.77, 12.21, 9.65, 10.74, 11.84, 9.25, 10.38, 13.19, 10.56, 11.54, 11.70, 9.60, 13.30, 13.02, 13.97, 11.98, 11.78, 11.83, 11.48, 12.53, 11.23, 11.94, 16.72, 11.84, 17.67, 13.96, 11.14, 13.31, 13.05, 13.60, 12.58, 12.43, 11.52, 13.04, 12.05, 11.68, 14.30, 12.73, 16.59, 13.58, 11.45, 11.76, 13.23, 13.06, 12.86, 11.92, 11.92, 11.52, 11.93, 12.92, 14.85, 11.48, 14.17, 12.62, 12.85, 11.11, 16.44, 11.08, 12.38, 13.71, 11.45, 12.82, 12.39, 15.91, 11.77, 15.24, 11.05, 10.49, 14.84, 13.37, 15.29, 13.58, 11.92, 12.47, 11.25, 10.20, 13.55, 12.67, 9.41, 11.90, 13.95, 11.31, 14.20, 12.24, 14.52, 11.12, 11.69, 12.86, 14.58, 12.90, 12.97, 11.84, 13.90, 12.43, 13.66, 13.35, 13.52, 13.45, 11.57, 8.79, 8.97, 10.88, 12.72, 12.24, 14.09, 12.28, 15.23, 12.52, 14.81, 10.84, 13.79, 10.85, 10.65, 12.79, 12.93, 13.75, 10.98, 10.18, 13.45, 10.75, 15.70, 12.91, 12.19, 11.92, 12.21, 14.05, 14.27, 13.66, 12.20, 10.60, 11.35, 11.84, 12.25, 12.26, 10.69, 14.00, 10.14, 14.49, 13.50, 11.28, 14.55, 12.17, 11.09, 9.89, 12.72, 16.45, 11.86, 16.22, 11.90, 11.93, 12.41, 15.17, 12.68, 13.56, 11.61, 9.49, 15.97, 12.17, 14.90, 13.88, 10.30, 12.28, 15.69, 12.00, 13.98, 13.48, 14.87, 13.93, 15.46, 11.98, 12.86, 11.84, 14.02, 12.85, 12.13, 11.21, 11.40, 17.32, 14.05, 11.52, 8.95, 11.79, 10.38, 16.17, 12.81, 15.38, 13.96, 13.04, 11.53, 10.30, 12.66, 14.08, 12.14, 10.94, 16.29, 12.13, 17.35, 15.34, 15.40, 12.15, 12.40, 11.19, 10.73, 15.45, 12.26, 12.48, 13.14, 12.84, 13.61, 11.89, 11.30, 15.27, 13.40, 17.15, 12.11, 12.97, 11.89, 13.11, 13.17, 13.31, 11.84, 13.92, 10.81, 12.18, 12.92, 11.87, 11.41, 14.06, 12.21, 13.61, 9.83, 12.68, 13.22, 10.74, 12.82, 15.36, 12.17, 11.93, 10.14, 11.16, 13.94, 12.42, 12.60, 13.02, 16.49, 13.47, 11.62, 12.47, 11.42, 12.61, 13.39, 11.98, 12.96, 13.21, 8.26, 9.85, 11.93, 11.74, 12.25, 14.64, 13.41, 11.95, 13.41, 11.12, 11.29, 10.14, 13.23, 12.16, 15.60, 11.42, 11.13, 13.76, 13.09, 12.61, 16.07, 12.92, 10.72, 12.34, 11.58, 13.56, 13.43, 9.66, 12.77, 11.09, 12.33, 13.05, 12.84, 11.74, 12.06, 14.31, 13.32, 9.10, 12.26, 16.03, 11.21, 11.09, 11.28, 12.12, 13.90, 13.45, 11.05, 13.79, 11.68, 11.92, 14.22, 13.56, 13.91, 10.19, 12.64, 13.51, 12.02, 13.93, 13.03, 11.72, 11.69, 14.09, 12.17, 14.31, 11.48, 12.71, 10.93, 10.27, 12.26, 14.33, 15.65, 9.78, 11.48, 10.17, 12.31, 13.43, 12.97, 14.72, 11.12, 12.53, 13.12, 16.74, 14.88, 10.34, 13.32, 12.61, 11.32, 12.93, 13.41, 11.23, 11.19, 12.00, 10.18, 11.18, 12.68, 11.46, 10.80, 12.00, 11.11, 12.81, 12.75, 15.92, 11.53, 12.64, 13.47, 11.17, 13.79, 12.92, 11.28, 12.14, 18.03, 14.57, 12.66, 15.47, 15.72, 12.80, 12.85, 14.52, 16.10, 13.39, 13.69, 12.91, 12.61, 9.11, 11.05, 11.33, 10.56, 13.39, 15.88, 11.63, 16.25, 15.24, 12.07, 14.63, 15.07, 12.34, 13.05, 10.88, 11.66, 13.82, 13.87, 14.03, 17.10, 10.60, 13.30, 11.40, 17.68, 13.83, 11.76, 13.08, 14.71, 9.19, 14.69, 11.33, 11.99, 17.41, 14.25, 12.80, 14.67, 11.13, 12.25, 14.25, 11.57, 13.37, 10.73, 14.14, 11.67, 12.59, 13.60, 12.38, 11.21, 11.19, 11.35, 12.16, 11.00, 13.78, 12.76, 12.03, 11.12, 11.95, 16.05, 13.87, 13.17, 12.22, 12.34, 10.32, 12.45, 13.27, 13.24, 12.78, 11.20, 15.17, 12.88, 10.23, 10.75, 13.21, 12.09, 10.02, 11.53, 10.00, 13.48, 13.14, 13.44, 11.33, 12.70, 12.10, 14.41, 11.69, 9.65, 13.55, 14.43, 11.07, 12.35, 15.80, 12.31, 15.59, 12.79, 12.76, 12.85, 10.26, 14.28, 10.30, 12.51, 12.45, 15.74, 15.48, 15.25, 17.12, 10.80, 13.78, 18.27, 11.66, 12.95, 13.94, 12.09, 13.48, 11.83, 14.55, 11.51, 10.41, 13.54, 14.68, 12.40, 12.53, 16.26, 12.17, 13.16, 12.92, 14.07, 11.02, 12.53, 12.43, 12.83, 13.10, 11.29, 11.68, 8.84, 15.40, 13.82, 14.35, 17.65, 11.05, 11.17, 14.76, 12.48, 10.25, 12.61, 13.23, 13.10, 13.91, 11.76, 13.07, 13.30, 11.57, 12.28, 15.95, 12.58, 12.41, 13.53, 13.06, 11.21, 10.22, 11.80, 13.16, 12.17, 11.21, 13.57, 11.00, 12.71, 12.44, 13.71, 12.69, 12.44, 12.65, 12.18, 12.77, 14.44, 12.33, 12.06, 12.12, 13.70, 13.82, 13.07, 13.24, 13.30, 11.17, 9.63, 11.02, 13.64, 12.92, 15.73, 14.56, 13.15, 11.37, 13.55, 13.14, 12.73, 13.74, 12.57, 12.27, 13.75, 10.81, 15.59, 10.44, 11.73, 14.71, 15.19, 13.61, 10.90, 13.56, 13.63, 11.79, 14.58, 13.68, 10.30, 12.24, 9.47, 12.02, 13.59, 10.35, 13.23, 13.28, 12.94, 13.67, 11.93, 13.16, 11.57, 13.12, 10.67, 13.07, 12.36, 12.10, 12.85, 11.35, 11.81, 13.00, 13.81, 11.92, 14.02, 12.78, 11.37, 14.66, 9.95, 12.53, 13.50, 13.38, 11.62, 12.67, 12.41, 13.96, 15.67, 12.43, 12.19, 12.52, 15.13, 12.37, 14.40, 13.48, 15.45, 12.01, 13.47, 12.15, 16.29, 13.02, 12.77, 12.87, 11.54, 13.12, 11.78, 10.35, 14.53, 11.78, 11.05, 12.12, 11.82, 12.78, 10.10, 14.97, 13.00, 11.96, 13.99, 12.84, 14.35, 12.98, 14.76, 12.44, 15.22, 11.54, 13.22, 12.72, 11.85, 11.69, 11.75, 12.92, 11.98, 12.08, 16.01, 13.47, 15.60, 10.43, 13.08, 14.40, 10.04, 11.14, 14.83, 16.38, 11.36, 10.73, 11.58, 9.77, 14.39, 11.13, 13.06, 10.48, 15.89, 14.28, 11.28, 16.43, 12.75, 14.48, 12.40, 11.14, 15.10, 10.81, 13.18, 11.74, 13.78, 12.66, 12.81, 15.29, 11.70, 13.55, 9.78, 12.07, 13.75, 12.49, 13.02, 13.19, 12.81, 13.07, 12.72, 13.73, 14.81, 12.73, 11.80, 11.90, 12.36, 15.46, 11.85, 13.80, 13.10, 13.84, 14.14, 10.61, 14.73, 13.74, 12.90, 12.40, 11.40, 13.84, 12.46, 14.58, 11.80, 11.87, 12.29, 11.73, 12.60, 14.11, 13.16, 8.92, 13.21, 14.46, 12.92, 13.14, 9.86, 12.47, 9.70, 11.07, 15.75, 10.59, 14.24, 10.77, 12.10, 13.20, 12.15, 11.11, 15.50, 15.61, 13.73, 12.42, 10.69, 10.04, 11.24, 16.13, 12.14, 11.84, 11.09, 11.46, 13.07, 13.59, 12.50, 12.76, 13.28, 11.64, 10.93, 10.92, 12.26, 13.22, 12.71, 13.49, 12.04, 12.26, 13.55, 12.96, 17.39, 11.22, 8.94, 13.93, 13.57, 13.52, 12.91, 10.71, 11.52, 12.29, 11.79, 13.27, 12.10, 13.32, 14.84, 12.64, 9.91, 11.81, 13.76, 11.69, 15.60, 11.63, 11.12, 11.20, 12.99, 11.69, 11.10, 17.85, 11.70, 13.94, 14.53, 14.40, 12.53, 12.78, 11.29, 12.41, 13.64, 12.81, 11.82, 11.93, 14.32, 13.73, 14.64, 14.50, 12.30, 10.67, 13.46, 10.17, 12.12, 12.03, 16.01, 16.24, 11.72, 12.41, 12.50, 11.58, 12.64, 12.02, 12.04, 14.34, 11.65, 13.48, 10.08, 11.67, 12.95, 13.63, 11.70, 11.49, 14.35, 13.92, 10.69, 13.11, 10.65, 10.29, 11.91, 12.58, 10.50, 13.08, 11.94, 11.80, 9.43, 9.96, 11.25, 14.97, 11.10, 14.59, 11.52, 13.79, 12.53, 13.24, 12.47, 11.57, 12.05, 13.28, 13.53, 11.26, 11.02, 11.76, 15.09, 12.40, 13.08, 10.87, 11.86, 11.27, 11.57, 12.29, 12.76, 12.08, 15.22, 11.73, 11.09, 10.03, 13.88, 10.97, 11.79, 13.44, 11.09, 13.96, 10.53, 11.94, 12.52, 12.80, 11.41, 10.80, 12.50, 14.98, 10.48, 11.30, 12.78, 13.26, 14.27, 10.68, 11.17, 12.38, 14.12, 10.69, 13.72, 11.96, 12.79, 12.50, 12.36, 13.18, 11.87, 12.72, 13.16, 12.40, 11.37, 12.03, 11.27, 12.07, 10.85, 12.84, 12.57, 11.88, 9.60, 13.93, 11.87, 13.16, 11.99, 12.74, 11.39, 11.44, 10.54, 12.02, 12.70, 12.60, 12.68, 12.03, 10.11, 10.76, 12.80, 11.77, 9.93, 11.94, 13.56, 14.57, 10.31, 11.22, 13.52, 11.70, 12.28, 13.01, 10.58, 10.69, 11.16, 12.95, 12.35, 11.12, 10.79, 10.57, 10.82, 11.76, 13.23, 11.16, 12.25, 12.99, 12.88, 11.27, 12.23, 11.70, 14.11, 12.83, 12.27, 13.34, 9.33, 11.46, 14.75, 12.57, 10.85, 11.37, 14.11, 9.62, 12.31, 10.82, 11.29, 14.19, 12.86, 12.58, 11.91, 10.37, 11.92, 10.72, 12.98, 12.77, 12.84, 11.54, 10.41, 11.16, 12.11, 11.81, 13.42, 10.64, 13.89, 11.39, 13.94, 11.40, 11.40, 17.60, 12.26, 14.20, 12.83, 10.84, 11.81, 13.29, 10.96, 14.00, 12.68, 12.12, 11.76, 11.14, 13.45, 12.13, 10.27, 12.27, 10.84, 11.27, 8.51, 10.28, 13.27, 12.02, 12.38, 11.78, 12.04, 11.11, 13.32, 12.14, 13.14, 12.35, 12.95, 12.33, 11.79, 11.53, 11.49, 14.93, 12.02, 10.96, 12.53, 9.02, 11.19, 13.19, 14.46, 13.15, 10.76, 11.99, 13.12, 12.05, 7.48, 10.23, 10.32, 10.45, 12.53, 12.10, 15.47, 9.62, 11.93, 14.13, 12.22, 11.52, 9.01, 13.46, 14.94, 12.03, 10.81, 11.44, 11.12, 8.75, 11.97, 14.74, 10.63, 12.83, 11.92, 11.84, 13.30, 11.98, 10.80, 9.85, 11.88, 12.10, 13.48, 12.52, 10.27, 10.57, 14.18, 10.33, 12.85, 11.35, 12.12, 12.00, 11.84, 10.07, 12.92, 9.96, 12.52, 17.36, 12.40, 11.83, 12.08, 12.63, 13.20, 10.83, 11.57, 10.97, 11.71, 9.97, 14.11, 13.89, 14.02, 11.10, 12.45, 12.80, 12.50, 10.74, 10.86, 8.18, 12.29, 9.46, 13.27, 10.75, 11.05, 10.83, 11.24, 10.38, 12.93, 13.78, 9.58, 13.40, 12.21, 12.45, 10.42, 12.73, 12.20, 11.72, 12.45, 11.46, 13.66, 12.47, 12.76, 11.07, 11.59, 11.84, 11.12, 12.98, 11.42, 12.24, 12.27, 10.61, 13.91, 13.71, 12.48, 12.94, 10.46, 14.79, 13.81, 10.95, 11.64, 13.09, 12.26, 11.32, 11.52, 14.71, 10.82, 11.15, 12.63, 13.07, 11.96, 13.43, 11.65, 16.12, 10.66, 11.33, 14.20, 14.48, 10.37, 15.08, 12.91, 12.39, 11.58, 12.69, 11.62, 12.78, 13.79


----------



## F perm (Nov 15, 2012)

I am going to do this, but I have no plans of doing it in a month. I have a very busy schedule, and the holidays are coming up, etc. So I will do as many solves as I can a day until I hit 10000. I will post updates every 500 solves or something. Maybe more or less depending on how fast I go.
Anyone know how to import excel times into qqtimer import? i.e. how to make a straight up and down list separated by commas instead of enter's when you copy it. Thanks!


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 17, 2012)

Isn't what you're talking about a csv file? Pretty sure excel can save in a csv file


----------



## F perm (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah, it can, but I wound out a way for it to work on regular Excel sheet. Thanks!


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 21, 2012)

I've been planning this for a while now and I think it's my turn to shine. Start: November 24th Deadline: December 24th

I finish school at November 30th but all of my exams and most of my assignments will be done before November 24th. I want to finish It before Christmas eve because I am going somewhere on Christmas eve.

I am looking forward to this marathon


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 24, 2012)

Day 1:

Number of solves done: 530

Number of solves done today: 530



Spoiler



12.54, 17.23, 16.36, 14.27, 14.44, 14.62, 16.64, 15.16, 13.85, 15.10, 12.67, 13.55, 16.98, 14.60, 13.36, 13.73, 15.91, 17.72, 12.50, 11.49, 14.08, 17.24, 14.04, 13.49, 11.81, 11.00, 14.48, 13.44, 13.93, 17.43, 13.45, 12.67, 14.33, 17.02, 14.49, 12.71, 12.57, 11.81, 13.09, 12.84, 14.63, 12.06, 12.64, 13.17, 15.46, 12.17, 16.12, 12.56, 14.20, 13.76, 12.79, 14.40, 12.54, 15.54, 12.89, 14.71, 13.80, 13.65, 11.55, 13.55, 21.04, 13.03, 14.25, 13.22, 14.26, 13.66, 13.77, 17.39, 12.20, 14.20, 13.04, 13.23, 12.80, 14.82, 10.20, 14.17, 25.15, 14.17, 14.28, 15.66, 14.90, 11.80, 12.42, 16.03, 13.69, 14.81, 13.94, 13.02, 10.29, 12.13, 12.03[OLL skip], 10.06, 16.27, 13.52, 13.77, 13.38, 15.63, 11.65, 14.92, 13.71, 14.10, 14.78, 10.40, 13.25, 11.73, 13.45, 12.79, 11.75, 15.31, 11.74, 13.85, 15.58, 13.10+, 19.26, 15.03, 12.00, 13.01, 11.37, 13.57, 12.48, 10.62, 12.27, 12.87, 18.39, 13.01, 13.79, 16.43, 17.59, 10.22, 9.90, 13.39, 11.65, 14.31, 14.31, 14.98, 13.81, 16.42, 12.13, 13.11, 13.44, 11.99, 11.68, 14.29, 13.75, 17.73, 10.17, 13.70, 13.64, 15.19, 12.84, 11.83, 15.76, 13.08[PLL skip], 13.92, 14.14, 13.96, 14.64, 13.63, 16.29, 13.94, 13.03, 17.55, 11.95, 13.81, 14.27, 12.23, 14.23, 12.38, 12.47, 12.04, 13.71, 12.45[OLL skip], 13.32, 15.38, 8.91[PLL skip], 13.82, 14.67, 12.92, 10.46, 13.07, 14.93, 12.88, 14.12, 16.23, 14.58, 15.02, 14.28, 12.00, 15.17+, 8.69, 15.89, 15.54, 13.50, 15.07, 10.66, 11.55, 12.35, 15.89, 20.33, 15.91, 14.05, 13.92, 15.96, 12.03, 13.54, 16.03, 12.52, 13.45, 16.38, 14.53, 11.18, 13.52, 12.13, 15.44, 12.26, 19.41, 11.43, 15.70, 13.46, 16.22, 16.44, 10.63, 19.76, 15.39, 11.34, 18.47, 12.58, 14.77, 15.13, 13.41, 20.08, 11.45, 14.07, 15.69, 11.99, 12.27, 16.20, 15.25, 18.16, 12.98, 12.06, 11.41, 12.41, 12.24, 13.04, 17.67, 13.48, 15.51, 14.62, 11.94, 14.75+, 10.33, 13.65, 12.72, 13.79, 16.99, 16.40, 12.16, 13.80, 12.08, 14.56, 11.78, 12.42, 14.44, 20.27, 13.65, 12.39, 14.11, 15.95, 15.41, 12.77, 11.74, 11.94, 11.79, 11.46, 11.75, 14.27, 11.68[PLL skip], 14.85, 12.85, 14.03, 15.26, 13.92, 12.66, 12.23, 10.98, 15.43, 16.22, 14.10, 14.03, 13.96, 10.77, 13.35, 17.04, 12.61, 14.61, 12.46, 14.00, 16.85, 16.01+, 12.39, 14.15, 20.82, 15.31, 11.74, 14.07, 15.36, 16.78, 15.02, 14.17, 14.74, 12.97, 13.26, 18.40+, 12.84, 12.58, 15.56, 12.23, 14.72, 11.12[OLL skip], 12.94, 11.81, 13.57, 14.85, 13.54, 15.72, 16.27, 13.35[OLL skip], 11.02, 13.66, 13.27, 15.79, 16.28, 16.76, 12.73, 13.92, 11.59, 14.12, 12.99, 17.25, 14.83, 13.58, 15.60, 9.93, 19.33[PLL skip], 13.83, 16.17, 13.59, 13.99, 12.58, 12.71, 14.99, 10.63, 13.02, 13.12, 13.49, 13.94, 13.31, 14.84, 13.28, 13.33, 12.84, 12.63, 13.95, 13.52, 14.18, 14.40, 15.90, 11.89, 12.93, 15.94, 15.09, 16.02, 21.21, 15.67, 13.38, 19.59, 17.55, 12.19, 13.25, 12.47, 12.56, 11.17, 14.04, 16.44, 13.81, 13.26, 13.03, 14.58, 14.59, 18.40, 13.25, 14.35, 14.16, 13.49, 14.14, 14.20, 14.73, 11.79, 13.06, 17.03, 12.73, 10.91, 15.12, 13.92, 10.71, 11.32, 13.93, 14.37, 11.85, 13.09, 15.74, 14.22, 12.24, 12.57, 15.17, 13.36, 14.25, 14.44, 16.09, 15.20, 16.58, 15.45, 14.66, 15.25, 12.26, 14.22, 14.04, 15.96, 15.02, 13.51, 16.92, 12.58, 14.38, 11.72, 13.38, 14.82, 14.71, 13.55, 14.25, 15.16, 14.29, 13.18, 12.68, 12.70, 17.82, 12.73, 12.66, 15.95, 14.90, 12.45, 13.22, 20.56, 13.56, 14.04, 14.20, 12.27, 12.37, 14.65, 15.16, 12.74, 14.58, 12.91, 13.19, 14.11, 18.80, 16.10, 14.16, 13.87, 13.32, 19.49, 13.80, 17.24, 10.89, 12.89, 16.65, 13.42, 11.76, 15.71, 13.90, 11.99, 12.22, 15.35, 12.21, 13.77, 14.84, 14.74, 10.48, 11.16, 12.61, 11.00, 12.82, 12.79, 11.61, 16.49, 14.09, 11.82, 17.03+, 12.34, 11.38, 14.47, 14.25, 14.13, 15.59, 16.96, 16.84, 13.00, 13.28, 13.92, 14.40, 14.71, 14.74, 10.89, 11.28, 14.14, 15.53, 14.29, 15.78, 14.91, 13.59, 15.08, 13.13, 13.24, 13.42, 16.18, 12.38, 14.24, 15.47, 14.93, 13.83



Marathon PBs:

single solve: 8.69
avg 5: 11.48
avg 12: 12.67
avg 100: 13.42

Hooray for weekends!


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 25, 2012)

Day 2:

Number of solves done: 1000

Number of solves done today: 470

session average: 13.83



Spoiler



12.54, 17.23, 16.36, 14.27, 14.44, 14.62, 16.64, 15.16, 13.85, 15.10, 12.67, 13.55, 16.98, 14.60, 13.36, 13.73, 15.91, 17.72, 12.50, 11.49, 14.08, 17.24, 14.04, 13.49, 11.81, 11.00, 14.48, 13.44, 13.93, 17.43, 13.45, 12.67, 14.33, 17.02, 14.49, 12.71, 12.57, 11.81, 13.09, 12.84, 14.63, 12.06, 12.64, 13.17, 15.46, 12.17, 16.12, 12.56, 14.20, 13.76, 12.79, 14.40, 12.54, 15.54, 12.89, 14.71, 13.80, 13.65, 11.55, 13.55, 21.04, 13.03, 14.25, 13.22, 14.26, 13.66, 13.77, 17.39, 12.20, 14.20, 13.04, 13.23, 12.80, 14.82, 10.20, 14.17, 25.15, 14.17, 14.28, 15.66, 14.90, 11.80, 12.42, 16.03, 13.69, 14.81, 13.94, 13.02, 10.29, 12.13, 12.03[OLL skip], 10.06, 16.27, 13.52, 13.77, 13.38, 15.63, 11.65, 14.92, 13.71, 14.10, 14.78, 10.40, 13.25, 11.73, 13.45, 12.79, 11.75, 15.31, 11.74, 13.85, 15.58, 13.10+, 19.26, 15.03, 12.00, 13.01, 11.37, 13.57, 12.48, 10.62, 12.27, 12.87, 18.39, 13.01, 13.79, 16.43, 17.59, 10.22, 9.90, 13.39, 11.65, 14.31, 14.31, 14.98, 13.81, 16.42, 12.13, 13.11, 13.44, 11.99, 11.68, 14.29, 13.75, 17.73, 10.17, 13.70, 13.64, 15.19, 12.84, 11.83, 15.76, 13.08[PLL skip], 13.92, 14.14, 13.96, 14.64, 13.63, 16.29, 13.94, 13.03, 17.55, 11.95, 13.81, 14.27, 12.23, 14.23, 12.38, 12.47, 12.04, 13.71, 12.45[OLL skip], 13.32, 15.38, 8.91[PLL skip], 13.82, 14.67, 12.92, 10.46, 13.07, 14.93, 12.88, 14.12, 16.23, 14.58, 15.02, 14.28, 12.00, 15.17+, 8.69, 15.89, 15.54, 13.50, 15.07, 10.66, 11.55, 12.35, 15.89, 20.33, 15.91, 14.05, 13.92, 15.96, 12.03, 13.54, 16.03, 12.52, 13.45, 16.38, 14.53, 11.18, 13.52, 12.13, 15.44, 12.26, 19.41, 11.43, 15.70, 13.46, 16.22, 16.44, 10.63, 19.76, 15.39, 11.34, 18.47, 12.58, 14.77, 15.13, 13.41, 20.08, 11.45, 14.07, 15.69, 11.99, 12.27, 16.20, 15.25, 18.16, 12.98, 12.06, 11.41, 12.41, 12.24, 13.04, 17.67, 13.48, 15.51, 14.62, 11.94, 14.75+, 10.33, 13.65, 12.72, 13.79, 16.99, 16.40, 12.16, 13.80, 12.08, 14.56, 11.78, 12.42, 14.44, 20.27, 13.65, 12.39, 14.11, 15.95, 15.41, 12.77, 11.74, 11.94, 11.79, 11.46, 11.75, 14.27, 11.68[PLL skip], 14.85, 12.85, 14.03, 15.26, 13.92, 12.66, 12.23, 10.98, 15.43, 16.22, 14.10, 14.03, 13.96, 10.77, 13.35, 17.04, 12.61, 14.61, 12.46, 14.00, 16.85, 16.01+, 12.39, 14.15, 20.82, 15.31, 11.74, 14.07, 15.36, 16.78, 15.02, 14.17, 14.74, 12.97, 13.26, 18.40+, 12.84, 12.58, 15.56, 12.23, 14.72, 11.12[OLL skip], 12.94, 11.81, 13.57, 14.85, 13.54, 15.72, 16.27, 13.35[OLL skip], 11.02, 13.66, 13.27, 15.79, 16.28, 16.76, 12.73, 13.92, 11.59, 14.12, 12.99, 17.25, 14.83, 13.58, 15.60, 9.93, 19.33[PLL skip], 13.83, 16.17, 13.59, 13.99, 12.58, 12.71, 14.99, 10.63, 13.02, 13.12, 13.49, 13.94, 13.31, 14.84, 13.28, 13.33, 12.84, 12.63, 13.95, 13.52, 14.18, 14.40, 15.90, 11.89, 12.93, 15.94, 15.09, 16.02, 21.21, 15.67, 13.38, 19.59, 17.55, 12.19, 13.25, 12.47, 12.56, 11.17, 14.04, 16.44, 13.81, 13.26, 13.03, 14.58, 14.59, 18.40, 13.25, 14.35, 14.16, 13.49, 14.14, 14.20, 14.73, 11.79, 13.06, 17.03, 12.73, 10.91, 15.12, 13.92, 10.71, 11.32, 13.93, 14.37, 11.85, 13.09, 15.74, 14.22, 12.24, 12.57, 15.17, 13.36, 14.25, 14.44, 16.09, 15.20, 16.58, 15.45, 14.66, 15.25, 12.26, 14.22, 14.04, 15.96, 15.02, 13.51, 16.92, 12.58, 14.38, 11.72, 13.38, 14.82, 14.71, 13.55, 14.25, 15.16, 14.29, 13.18, 12.68, 12.70, 17.82, 12.73, 12.66, 15.95, 14.90, 12.45, 13.22, 20.56, 13.56, 14.04, 14.20, 12.27, 12.37, 14.65, 15.16, 12.74, 14.58, 12.91, 13.19, 14.11, 18.80, 16.10, 14.16, 13.87, 13.32, 19.49, 13.80, 17.24, 10.89, 12.89, 16.65, 13.42, 11.76, 15.71, 13.90, 11.99, 12.22, 15.35, 12.21, 13.77, 14.84, 14.74, 10.48, 11.16, 12.61, 11.00, 12.82, 12.79, 11.61, 16.49, 14.09, 11.82, 17.03+, 12.34, 11.38, 14.47, 14.25, 14.13, 15.59, 16.96, 16.84, 13.00, 13.28, 13.92, 14.40, 14.71, 14.74, 10.89, 11.28, 14.14, 15.53, 14.29, 15.78, 14.91, 13.59, 15.08, 13.13, 13.24, 13.42, 16.18, 12.38, 14.24, 15.47, 14.93, 13.83, 15.61, 18.08, 15.66, 14.52, 12.97, 12.46, 15.20, 15.91, 14.20, 14.16, 15.48, 20.32, 13.09, 15.04, 13.64, 12.32, 12.58, 16.21, 15.17, 14.02, 17.72, 13.69, 14.54, 15.09, 15.24, 11.13, 12.60, 12.63, 16.23, 12.46, 13.21, 13.55, 16.35, 12.83, 14.54, 12.78, 13.70+, 12.75, 13.14, 14.40, 10.11, 12.39, 12.42, 11.23, 11.72, 14.72, 11.98, 17.60, 10.78, 11.59, 11.80, 13.75, 14.30, 18.05, 17.21, 12.43, 12.89, 12.77, 12.74, 15.00, 14.96, 14.06, 15.55, 12.52, 10.04, 10.35, 14.13, 14.47, 11.72, 10.67, 13.73, 16.08, 14.25, 13.46, 13.98, 17.20, 15.06, 13.27, 11.15, 11.76, 13.24, 14.40, 12.91, 13.49, 16.05, 12.02, 15.40, 14.27, 15.36, 13.63, 14.95, 9.74, 15.59, 12.51, 13.49, 13.42, 11.87, 16.72, 14.28, 14.19, 13.76, 14.08, 13.40, 14.67, 12.02, 11.62, 12.37, 11.48, 11.26, 12.10, 13.96, 16.51, 14.90, 10.86, 12.03, 12.74, 13.18, 11.73, 11.67, 16.86, 13.40, 13.94, 14.43, 17.21, 14.11, 13.11, 13.65, 13.58, 17.00, 12.26, 12.31, 12.22, 15.60, 15.03, 10.85, 16.03, 12.03, 14.31, 11.26, 11.84, 13.60, 10.00[PLL skip], 13.11, 11.33, 14.10, 9.77, 11.54, 15.46, 12.31, 12.38, 10.27, 14.89+, 12.63, 12.80, 11.79, 11.19, 13.51, 12.42, 12.40, 13.85, 14.20, 11.56, 13.26, 15.60, 12.09, 12.68, 15.43, 14.81, 12.04, 10.87, 11.17, 12.92, 11.55, 13.72, 13.83, 12.63, 12.77, 14.23, 10.78, 12.85, 14.37, 13.48, 15.97, 13.83+, 14.16, 13.87, 13.07, 12.82, 15.58, 15.88, 12.33, 12.21, 10.76, 15.11, 11.70, 12.90, 13.04, 15.00, 16.37, 11.45, 12.30, 11.54, 12.16, 13.71, 14.02, 14.91, 13.00, 14.65, 12.07, 13.80, 13.90, 16.82, 11.05, 13.59, 13.46, 16.14, 13.80, 16.73, 16.24, 15.93, 12.82, 14.20, 13.56, 14.31, 14.09, 13.23, 12.63, 13.57, 13.81, 12.34, 16.18, 13.86, 14.19, 13.76, 11.65, 14.55, 14.62, 14.70, 10.40, 14.71, 13.32, 16.35, 12.21, 13.33, 15.62, 13.59, 11.69, 14.61, 16.50, 10.83, 14.35, 13.69, 15.92, 19.42, 16.28, 12.49, 14.85, 13.73, 14.14, 12.27, 10.94, 13.44, 11.45, 15.10, 15.63, 12.32, 11.91, 14.04, 14.31, 14.97, 13.85, 15.24, 13.91, 17.56, 16.00, 13.59, 10.99, 13.50, 15.09, 12.03, 14.58, 13.22, 18.15, 11.07, 13.36, 17.22, 13.57, 15.47, 12.18, 14.28, 13.28, 15.00, 14.07, 15.64, 12.36, 13.70, 12.13, 11.78, 15.08, 13.08, 15.91, 19.00, 14.40, 15.96, 14.39, 14.35, 12.72, 13.26[PLL skip], 15.82, 16.66, 14.91, 16.27, 13.55, 11.80, 14.68, 15.22, 15.90, 12.09, 20.35, 12.86, 14.57, 13.13, 17.79, 13.60, 13.39, 12.91, 12.00, 13.79, 14.19, 12.15, 12.52, 14.00, 11.04, 12.65, 13.79, 14.96, 15.74, 12.99, 12.52, 13.69, 12.37, 13.75, 14.80, 12.28, 14.16, 14.31, 12.21, 13.59, 13.14, 18.42, 13.50, 13.01, 14.52, 15.56, 15.93, 11.77, 14.43, 12.79, 14.84, 14.95, 13.83, 11.20, 13.27, 15.60, 11.96, 14.26, 17.58, 12.66, 13.42, 12.97, 11.64, 11.91, 13.86, 13.75, 14.84, 11.27, 13.47, 12.48, 13.64, 13.98, 11.12, 14.04, 15.16, 13.67, 14.63, 11.92, 15.82, 13.87, 14.77, 16.79, 12.38, 11.55, 13.15, 10.68, 15.73, 10.47, 13.07, 13.21, 13.16, 13.51, 13.80, 15.97, 15.28, 12.58, 17.58, 16.04, 12.42, 14.71, 16.18, 13.57, 14.25, 12.29, 14.89, 12.92, 14.20, 12.93, 14.10, 16.51, 13.27, 14.82, 16.95, 12.92, 15.03, 11.98, 12.61, 17.03, 20.81, 15.68, 12.61, 16.27, 17.06, 15.22, 15.76, 13.15, 12.22, 15.23, 12.33, 12.45, 12.60, 15.05, 17.25, 14.02, 14.52, 13.48, 16.76, 12.43, 16.03, 11.96, 11.13, 15.94, 10.37, 15.15, 16.21, 11.35, 10.18, 13.46, 10.31, 15.67, 14.87, 13.84, 15.31, 19.40, 20.58, 11.18, 14.56, 14.91, 14.51, 18.55, 12.96, 14.59




Marathon PBs:

single solve: 8.69
avg 5: 11.48
avg 12: 12.05
avg 100: 13.07
avg 1000: 13.83

1000 solves in 2 days


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 26, 2012)

Day 3: 

Number of solves done: 1201

Number of solves done today: 201



Spoiler



12.54, 17.23, 16.36, 14.27, 14.44, 14.62, 16.64, 15.16, 13.85, 15.10, 12.67, 13.55, 16.98, 14.60, 13.36, 13.73, 15.91, 17.72, 12.50, 11.49, 14.08, 17.24, 14.04, 13.49, 11.81, 11.00, 14.48, 13.44, 13.93, 17.43, 13.45, 12.67, 14.33, 17.02, 14.49, 12.71, 12.57, 11.81, 13.09, 12.84, 14.63, 12.06, 12.64, 13.17, 15.46, 12.17, 16.12, 12.56, 14.20, 13.76, 12.79, 14.40, 12.54, 15.54, 12.89, 14.71, 13.80, 13.65, 11.55, 13.55, 21.04, 13.03, 14.25, 13.22, 14.26, 13.66, 13.77, 17.39, 12.20, 14.20, 13.04, 13.23, 12.80, 14.82, 10.20, 14.17, 25.15, 14.17, 14.28, 15.66, 14.90, 11.80, 12.42, 16.03, 13.69, 14.81, 13.94, 13.02, 10.29, 12.13, 12.03[OLL skip], 10.06, 16.27, 13.52, 13.77, 13.38, 15.63, 11.65, 14.92, 13.71, 14.10, 14.78, 10.40, 13.25, 11.73, 13.45, 12.79, 11.75, 15.31, 11.74, 13.85, 15.58, 13.10+, 19.26, 15.03, 12.00, 13.01, 11.37, 13.57, 12.48, 10.62, 12.27, 12.87, 18.39, 13.01, 13.79, 16.43, 17.59, 10.22, 9.90, 13.39, 11.65, 14.31, 14.31, 14.98, 13.81, 16.42, 12.13, 13.11, 13.44, 11.99, 11.68, 14.29, 13.75, 17.73, 10.17, 13.70, 13.64, 15.19, 12.84, 11.83, 15.76, 13.08[PLL skip], 13.92, 14.14, 13.96, 14.64, 13.63, 16.29, 13.94, 13.03, 17.55, 11.95, 13.81, 14.27, 12.23, 14.23, 12.38, 12.47, 12.04, 13.71, 12.45[OLL skip], 13.32, 15.38, 8.91[PLL skip], 13.82, 14.67, 12.92, 10.46, 13.07, 14.93, 12.88, 14.12, 16.23, 14.58, 15.02, 14.28, 12.00, 15.17+, 8.69, 15.89, 15.54, 13.50, 15.07, 10.66, 11.55, 12.35, 15.89, 20.33, 15.91, 14.05, 13.92, 15.96, 12.03, 13.54, 16.03, 12.52, 13.45, 16.38, 14.53, 11.18, 13.52, 12.13, 15.44, 12.26, 19.41, 11.43, 15.70, 13.46, 16.22, 16.44, 10.63, 19.76, 15.39, 11.34, 18.47, 12.58, 14.77, 15.13, 13.41, 20.08, 11.45, 14.07, 15.69, 11.99, 12.27, 16.20, 15.25, 18.16, 12.98, 12.06, 11.41, 12.41, 12.24, 13.04, 17.67, 13.48, 15.51, 14.62, 11.94, 14.75+, 10.33, 13.65, 12.72, 13.79, 16.99, 16.40, 12.16, 13.80, 12.08, 14.56, 11.78, 12.42, 14.44, 20.27, 13.65, 12.39, 14.11, 15.95, 15.41, 12.77, 11.74, 11.94, 11.79, 11.46, 11.75, 14.27, 11.68[PLL skip], 14.85, 12.85, 14.03, 15.26, 13.92, 12.66, 12.23, 10.98, 15.43, 16.22, 14.10, 14.03, 13.96, 10.77, 13.35, 17.04, 12.61, 14.61, 12.46, 14.00, 16.85, 16.01+, 12.39, 14.15, 20.82, 15.31, 11.74, 14.07, 15.36, 16.78, 15.02, 14.17, 14.74, 12.97, 13.26, 18.40+, 12.84, 12.58, 15.56, 12.23, 14.72, 11.12[OLL skip], 12.94, 11.81, 13.57, 14.85, 13.54, 15.72, 16.27, 13.35[OLL skip], 11.02, 13.66, 13.27, 15.79, 16.28, 16.76, 12.73, 13.92, 11.59, 14.12, 12.99, 17.25, 14.83, 13.58, 15.60, 9.93, 19.33[PLL skip], 13.83, 16.17, 13.59, 13.99, 12.58, 12.71, 14.99, 10.63, 13.02, 13.12, 13.49, 13.94, 13.31, 14.84, 13.28, 13.33, 12.84, 12.63, 13.95, 13.52, 14.18, 14.40, 15.90, 11.89, 12.93, 15.94, 15.09, 16.02, 21.21, 15.67, 13.38, 19.59, 17.55, 12.19, 13.25, 12.47, 12.56, 11.17, 14.04, 16.44, 13.81, 13.26, 13.03, 14.58, 14.59, 18.40, 13.25, 14.35, 14.16, 13.49, 14.14, 14.20, 14.73, 11.79, 13.06, 17.03, 12.73, 10.91, 15.12, 13.92, 10.71, 11.32, 13.93, 14.37, 11.85, 13.09, 15.74, 14.22, 12.24, 12.57, 15.17, 13.36, 14.25, 14.44, 16.09, 15.20, 16.58, 15.45, 14.66, 15.25, 12.26, 14.22, 14.04, 15.96, 15.02, 13.51, 16.92, 12.58, 14.38, 11.72, 13.38, 14.82, 14.71, 13.55, 14.25, 15.16, 14.29, 13.18, 12.68, 12.70, 17.82, 12.73, 12.66, 15.95, 14.90, 12.45, 13.22, 20.56, 13.56, 14.04, 14.20, 12.27, 12.37, 14.65, 15.16, 12.74, 14.58, 12.91, 13.19, 14.11, 18.80, 16.10, 14.16, 13.87, 13.32, 19.49, 13.80, 17.24, 10.89, 12.89, 16.65, 13.42, 11.76, 15.71, 13.90, 11.99, 12.22, 15.35, 12.21, 13.77, 14.84, 14.74, 10.48, 11.16, 12.61, 11.00, 12.82, 12.79, 11.61, 16.49, 14.09, 11.82, 17.03+, 12.34, 11.38, 14.47, 14.25, 14.13, 15.59, 16.96, 16.84, 13.00, 13.28, 13.92, 14.40, 14.71, 14.74, 10.89, 11.28, 14.14, 15.53, 14.29, 15.78, 14.91, 13.59, 15.08, 13.13, 13.24, 13.42, 16.18, 12.38, 14.24, 15.47, 14.93, 13.83, 15.61, 18.08, 15.66, 14.52, 12.97, 12.46, 15.20, 15.91, 14.20, 14.16, 15.48, 20.32, 13.09, 15.04, 13.64, 12.32, 12.58, 16.21, 15.17, 14.02, 17.72, 13.69, 14.54, 15.09, 15.24, 11.13, 12.60, 12.63, 16.23, 12.46, 13.21, 13.55, 16.35, 12.83, 14.54, 12.78, 13.70+, 12.75, 13.14, 14.40, 10.11, 12.39, 12.42, 11.23, 11.72, 14.72, 11.98, 17.60, 10.78, 11.59, 11.80, 13.75, 14.30, 18.05, 17.21, 12.43, 12.89, 12.77, 12.74, 15.00, 14.96, 14.06, 15.55, 12.52, 10.04, 10.35, 14.13, 14.47, 11.72, 10.67, 13.73, 16.08, 14.25, 13.46, 13.98, 17.20, 15.06, 13.27, 11.15, 11.76, 13.24, 14.40, 12.91, 13.49, 16.05, 12.02, 15.40, 14.27, 15.36, 13.63, 14.95, 9.74, 15.59, 12.51, 13.49, 13.42, 11.87, 16.72, 14.28, 14.19, 13.76, 14.08, 13.40, 14.67, 12.02, 11.62, 12.37, 11.48, 11.26, 12.10, 13.96, 16.51, 14.90, 10.86, 12.03, 12.74, 13.18, 11.73, 11.67, 16.86, 13.40, 13.94, 14.43, 17.21, 14.11, 13.11, 13.65, 13.58, 17.00, 12.26, 12.31, 12.22, 15.60, 15.03, 10.85, 16.03, 12.03, 14.31, 11.26, 11.84, 13.60, 10.00[PLL skip], 13.11, 11.33, 14.10, 9.77, 11.54, 15.46, 12.31, 12.38, 10.27, 14.89+, 12.63, 12.80, 11.79, 11.19, 13.51, 12.42, 12.40, 13.85, 14.20, 11.56, 13.26, 15.60, 12.09, 12.68, 15.43, 14.81, 12.04, 10.87, 11.17, 12.92, 11.55, 13.72, 13.83, 12.63, 12.77, 14.23, 10.78, 12.85, 14.37, 13.48, 15.97, 13.83+, 14.16, 13.87, 13.07, 12.82, 15.58, 15.88, 12.33, 12.21, 10.76, 15.11, 11.70, 12.90, 13.04, 15.00, 16.37, 11.45, 12.30, 11.54, 12.16, 13.71, 14.02, 14.91, 13.00, 14.65, 12.07, 13.80, 13.90, 16.82, 11.05, 13.59, 13.46, 16.14, 13.80, 16.73, 16.24, 15.93, 12.82, 14.20, 13.56, 14.31, 14.09, 13.23, 12.63, 13.57, 13.81, 12.34, 16.18, 13.86, 14.19, 13.76, 11.65, 14.55, 14.62, 14.70, 10.40, 14.71, 13.32, 16.35, 12.21, 13.33, 15.62, 13.59, 11.69, 14.61, 16.50, 10.83, 14.35, 13.69, 15.92, 19.42, 16.28, 12.49, 14.85, 13.73, 14.14, 12.27, 10.94, 13.44, 11.45, 15.10, 15.63, 12.32, 11.91, 14.04, 14.31, 14.97, 13.85, 15.24, 13.91, 17.56, 16.00, 13.59, 10.99, 13.50, 15.09, 12.03, 14.58, 13.22, 18.15, 11.07, 13.36, 17.22, 13.57, 15.47, 12.18, 14.28, 13.28, 15.00, 14.07, 15.64, 12.36, 13.70, 12.13, 11.78, 15.08, 13.08, 15.91, 19.00, 14.40, 15.96, 14.39, 14.35, 12.72, 13.26[PLL skip], 15.82, 16.66, 14.91, 16.27, 13.55, 11.80, 14.68, 15.22, 15.90, 12.09, 20.35, 12.86, 14.57, 13.13, 17.79, 13.60, 13.39, 12.91, 12.00, 13.79, 14.19, 12.15, 12.52, 14.00, 11.04, 12.65, 13.79, 14.96, 15.74, 12.99, 12.52, 13.69, 12.37, 13.75, 14.80, 12.28, 14.16, 14.31, 12.21, 13.59, 13.14, 18.42, 13.50, 13.01, 14.52, 15.56, 15.93, 11.77, 14.43, 12.79, 14.84, 14.95, 13.83, 11.20, 13.27, 15.60, 11.96, 14.26, 17.58, 12.66, 13.42, 12.97, 11.64, 11.91, 13.86, 13.75, 14.84, 11.27, 13.47, 12.48, 13.64, 13.98, 11.12, 14.04, 15.16, 13.67, 14.63, 11.92, 15.82, 13.87, 14.77, 16.79, 12.38, 11.55, 13.15, 10.68, 15.73, 10.47, 13.07, 13.21, 13.16, 13.51, 13.80, 15.97, 15.28, 12.58, 17.58, 16.04, 12.42, 14.71, 16.18, 13.57, 14.25, 12.29, 14.89, 12.92, 14.20, 12.93, 14.10, 16.51, 13.27, 14.82, 16.95, 12.92, 15.03, 11.98, 12.61, 17.03, 20.81, 15.68, 12.61, 16.27, 17.06, 15.22, 15.76, 13.15, 12.22, 15.23, 12.33, 12.45, 12.60, 15.05, 17.25, 14.02, 14.52, 13.48, 16.76, 12.43, 16.03, 11.96, 11.13, 15.94, 10.37, 15.15, 16.21, 11.35, 10.18, 13.46, 10.31, 15.67, 14.87, 13.84, 15.31, 19.40, 20.58, 11.18, 14.56, 14.91, 14.51, 18.55, 12.96, 14.59, 16.03, 18.39, 14.77, 16.73, 13.40, 12.59, 15.33, 13.47[PLL skip], 17.13, 15.62, 16.24, 13.64, 12.90, 17.71, 15.12, 13.04, 15.70, 15.01, 16.43, 17.17, 17.37, 17.67, 15.52, 14.29, 14.89, 11.10, 17.30, 13.40, 17.70, 12.13, 9.62, 14.13, 15.55, 12.23, 12.50, 13.20, 15.13, 12.94, 13.36, 11.05, 16.48, 13.84, 12.25, 13.72, 12.62, 13.72, 17.70, 12.85, 10.87, 13.10, 11.76, 14.45, 19.03, 14.13, 14.28, 14.69, 12.98, 11.68, 12.66, 11.99, 13.34, 13.92, 9.72, 11.29, 14.49, 12.61, 13.10, 12.58, 12.36, 13.87, 16.08, 17.14, 12.89, 18.81, 13.62, 14.22, 12.79, 13.37, 14.63, 15.65, 13.43, 13.67, 11.97, 14.34, 16.58, 11.97, 14.74, 14.50, 13.83, 20.22, 13.47, 11.89, 14.65, 14.60, 12.07, 12.68, 13.70, 19.16, 13.59, 13.45, 15.78, 16.21, 11.99, 15.81, 13.22, 14.83, 12.40, 13.13, 17.38, 11.34, 15.78, 13.08, 15.07, 16.52, 13.30, 12.10, 16.32, 13.66, 13.17, 11.24, 15.46, 12.53, 17.84, 12.95, 14.57, 9.64, 14.39, 17.25, 10.24, 13.21, 16.14, 12.62, 13.02, 12.15, 11.19, 13.68, 13.03, 19.79, 11.99, 15.26, 11.80, 14.36, 12.05, 12.21, 13.55, 17.15, 19.19, 10.91, 13.46, 15.35, 14.12, 15.72, 14.27, 17.09, 15.68, 13.70, 14.03, 13.17, 13.44, 13.58, 20.47, 13.76, 13.51, 19.69, 17.31, 14.51, 12.57, 14.39, 15.91, 16.55, 16.59, 14.84, 13.52, 14.01, 15.47, 13.61, 12.26, 17.79, 14.79+, 13.74, 14.92, 12.02, 12.61, 12.39, 17.87+, 12.89, 13.82, 15.04, 11.67, 13.33, 15.70, 16.22, 12.95, 12.35, 12.61, 13.88, 13.96, 12.12, 13.31, 10.86, 14.38



Marathon PBs:

single solve: 8.69
avg 5: 11.48
avg 12: 12.05
avg 100: 13.07
avg 1000: 13.83

no PB's today and quadruple post


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 27, 2012)

Day 4: 

Number of solves done: 1526

Number of solves done today: 325



Spoiler



12.54, 17.23, 16.36, 14.27, 14.44, 14.62, 16.64, 15.16, 13.85, 15.10, 12.67, 13.55, 16.98, 14.60, 13.36, 13.73, 15.91, 17.72, 12.50, 11.49, 14.08, 17.24, 14.04, 13.49, 11.81, 11.00, 14.48, 13.44, 13.93, 17.43, 13.45, 12.67, 14.33, 17.02, 14.49, 12.71, 12.57, 11.81, 13.09, 12.84, 14.63, 12.06, 12.64, 13.17, 15.46, 12.17, 16.12, 12.56, 14.20, 13.76, 12.79, 14.40, 12.54, 15.54, 12.89, 14.71, 13.80, 13.65, 11.55, 13.55, 21.04, 13.03, 14.25, 13.22, 14.26, 13.66, 13.77, 17.39, 12.20, 14.20, 13.04, 13.23, 12.80, 14.82, 10.20, 14.17, 25.15, 14.17, 14.28, 15.66, 14.90, 11.80, 12.42, 16.03, 13.69, 14.81, 13.94, 13.02, 10.29, 12.13, 12.03[OLL skip], 10.06, 16.27, 13.52, 13.77, 13.38, 15.63, 11.65, 14.92, 13.71, 14.10, 14.78, 10.40, 13.25, 11.73, 13.45, 12.79, 11.75, 15.31, 11.74, 13.85, 15.58, 13.10+, 19.26, 15.03, 12.00, 13.01, 11.37, 13.57, 12.48, 10.62, 12.27, 12.87, 18.39, 13.01, 13.79, 16.43, 17.59, 10.22, 9.90, 13.39, 11.65, 14.31, 14.31, 14.98, 13.81, 16.42, 12.13, 13.11, 13.44, 11.99, 11.68, 14.29, 13.75, 17.73, 10.17, 13.70, 13.64, 15.19, 12.84, 11.83, 15.76, 13.08[PLL skip], 13.92, 14.14, 13.96, 14.64, 13.63, 16.29, 13.94, 13.03, 17.55, 11.95, 13.81, 14.27, 12.23, 14.23, 12.38, 12.47, 12.04, 13.71, 12.45[OLL skip], 13.32, 15.38, 8.91[PLL skip], 13.82, 14.67, 12.92, 10.46, 13.07, 14.93, 12.88, 14.12, 16.23, 14.58, 15.02, 14.28, 12.00, 15.17+, 8.69, 15.89, 15.54, 13.50, 15.07, 10.66, 11.55, 12.35, 15.89, 20.33, 15.91, 14.05, 13.92, 15.96, 12.03, 13.54, 16.03, 12.52, 13.45, 16.38, 14.53, 11.18, 13.52, 12.13, 15.44, 12.26, 19.41, 11.43, 15.70, 13.46, 16.22, 16.44, 10.63, 19.76, 15.39, 11.34, 18.47, 12.58, 14.77, 15.13, 13.41, 20.08, 11.45, 14.07, 15.69, 11.99, 12.27, 16.20, 15.25, 18.16, 12.98, 12.06, 11.41, 12.41, 12.24, 13.04, 17.67, 13.48, 15.51, 14.62, 11.94, 14.75+, 10.33, 13.65, 12.72, 13.79, 16.99, 16.40, 12.16, 13.80, 12.08, 14.56, 11.78, 12.42, 14.44, 20.27, 13.65, 12.39, 14.11, 15.95, 15.41, 12.77, 11.74, 11.94, 11.79, 11.46, 11.75, 14.27, 11.68[PLL skip], 14.85, 12.85, 14.03, 15.26, 13.92, 12.66, 12.23, 10.98, 15.43, 16.22, 14.10, 14.03, 13.96, 10.77, 13.35, 17.04, 12.61, 14.61, 12.46, 14.00, 16.85, 16.01+, 12.39, 14.15, 20.82, 15.31, 11.74, 14.07, 15.36, 16.78, 15.02, 14.17, 14.74, 12.97, 13.26, 18.40+, 12.84, 12.58, 15.56, 12.23, 14.72, 11.12[OLL skip], 12.94, 11.81, 13.57, 14.85, 13.54, 15.72, 16.27, 13.35[OLL skip], 11.02, 13.66, 13.27, 15.79, 16.28, 16.76, 12.73, 13.92, 11.59, 14.12, 12.99, 17.25, 14.83, 13.58, 15.60, 9.93, 19.33[PLL skip], 13.83, 16.17, 13.59, 13.99, 12.58, 12.71, 14.99, 10.63, 13.02, 13.12, 13.49, 13.94, 13.31, 14.84, 13.28, 13.33, 12.84, 12.63, 13.95, 13.52, 14.18, 14.40, 15.90, 11.89, 12.93, 15.94, 15.09, 16.02, 21.21, 15.67, 13.38, 19.59, 17.55, 12.19, 13.25, 12.47, 12.56, 11.17, 14.04, 16.44, 13.81, 13.26, 13.03, 14.58, 14.59, 18.40, 13.25, 14.35, 14.16, 13.49, 14.14, 14.20, 14.73, 11.79, 13.06, 17.03, 12.73, 10.91, 15.12, 13.92, 10.71, 11.32, 13.93, 14.37, 11.85, 13.09, 15.74, 14.22, 12.24, 12.57, 15.17, 13.36, 14.25, 14.44, 16.09, 15.20, 16.58, 15.45, 14.66, 15.25, 12.26, 14.22, 14.04, 15.96, 15.02, 13.51, 16.92, 12.58, 14.38, 11.72, 13.38, 14.82, 14.71, 13.55, 14.25, 15.16, 14.29, 13.18, 12.68, 12.70, 17.82, 12.73, 12.66, 15.95, 14.90, 12.45, 13.22, 20.56, 13.56, 14.04, 14.20, 12.27, 12.37, 14.65, 15.16, 12.74, 14.58, 12.91, 13.19, 14.11, 18.80, 16.10, 14.16, 13.87, 13.32, 19.49, 13.80, 17.24, 10.89, 12.89, 16.65, 13.42, 11.76, 15.71, 13.90, 11.99, 12.22, 15.35, 12.21, 13.77, 14.84, 14.74, 10.48, 11.16, 12.61, 11.00, 12.82, 12.79, 11.61, 16.49, 14.09, 11.82, 17.03+, 12.34, 11.38, 14.47, 14.25, 14.13, 15.59, 16.96, 16.84, 13.00, 13.28, 13.92, 14.40, 14.71, 14.74, 10.89, 11.28, 14.14, 15.53, 14.29, 15.78, 14.91, 13.59, 15.08, 13.13, 13.24, 13.42, 16.18, 12.38, 14.24, 15.47, 14.93, 13.83, 15.61, 18.08, 15.66, 14.52, 12.97, 12.46, 15.20, 15.91, 14.20, 14.16, 15.48, 20.32, 13.09, 15.04, 13.64, 12.32, 12.58, 16.21, 15.17, 14.02, 17.72, 13.69, 14.54, 15.09, 15.24, 11.13, 12.60, 12.63, 16.23, 12.46, 13.21, 13.55, 16.35, 12.83, 14.54, 12.78, 13.70+, 12.75, 13.14, 14.40, 10.11, 12.39, 12.42, 11.23, 11.72, 14.72, 11.98, 17.60, 10.78, 11.59, 11.80, 13.75, 14.30, 18.05, 17.21, 12.43, 12.89, 12.77, 12.74, 15.00, 14.96, 14.06, 15.55, 12.52, 10.04, 10.35, 14.13, 14.47, 11.72, 10.67, 13.73, 16.08, 14.25, 13.46, 13.98, 17.20, 15.06, 13.27, 11.15, 11.76, 13.24, 14.40, 12.91, 13.49, 16.05, 12.02, 15.40, 14.27, 15.36, 13.63, 14.95, 9.74, 15.59, 12.51, 13.49, 13.42, 11.87, 16.72, 14.28, 14.19, 13.76, 14.08, 13.40, 14.67, 12.02, 11.62, 12.37, 11.48, 11.26, 12.10, 13.96, 16.51, 14.90, 10.86, 12.03, 12.74, 13.18, 11.73, 11.67, 16.86, 13.40, 13.94, 14.43, 17.21, 14.11, 13.11, 13.65, 13.58, 17.00, 12.26, 12.31, 12.22, 15.60, 15.03, 10.85, 16.03, 12.03, 14.31, 11.26, 11.84, 13.60, 10.00[PLL skip], 13.11, 11.33, 14.10, 9.77, 11.54, 15.46, 12.31, 12.38, 10.27, 14.89+, 12.63, 12.80, 11.79, 11.19, 13.51, 12.42, 12.40, 13.85, 14.20, 11.56, 13.26, 15.60, 12.09, 12.68, 15.43, 14.81, 12.04, 10.87, 11.17, 12.92, 11.55, 13.72, 13.83, 12.63, 12.77, 14.23, 10.78, 12.85, 14.37, 13.48, 15.97, 13.83+, 14.16, 13.87, 13.07, 12.82, 15.58, 15.88, 12.33, 12.21, 10.76, 15.11, 11.70, 12.90, 13.04, 15.00, 16.37, 11.45, 12.30, 11.54, 12.16, 13.71, 14.02, 14.91, 13.00, 14.65, 12.07, 13.80, 13.90, 16.82, 11.05, 13.59, 13.46, 16.14, 13.80, 16.73, 16.24, 15.93, 12.82, 14.20, 13.56, 14.31, 14.09, 13.23, 12.63, 13.57, 13.81, 12.34, 16.18, 13.86, 14.19, 13.76, 11.65, 14.55, 14.62, 14.70, 10.40, 14.71, 13.32, 16.35, 12.21, 13.33, 15.62, 13.59, 11.69, 14.61, 16.50, 10.83, 14.35, 13.69, 15.92, 19.42, 16.28, 12.49, 14.85, 13.73, 14.14, 12.27, 10.94, 13.44, 11.45, 15.10, 15.63, 12.32, 11.91, 14.04, 14.31, 14.97, 13.85, 15.24, 13.91, 17.56, 16.00, 13.59, 10.99, 13.50, 15.09, 12.03, 14.58, 13.22, 18.15, 11.07, 13.36, 17.22, 13.57, 15.47, 12.18, 14.28, 13.28, 15.00, 14.07, 15.64, 12.36, 13.70, 12.13, 11.78, 15.08, 13.08, 15.91, 19.00, 14.40, 15.96, 14.39, 14.35, 12.72, 13.26[PLL skip], 15.82, 16.66, 14.91, 16.27, 13.55, 11.80, 14.68, 15.22, 15.90, 12.09, 20.35, 12.86, 14.57, 13.13, 17.79, 13.60, 13.39, 12.91, 12.00, 13.79, 14.19, 12.15, 12.52, 14.00, 11.04, 12.65, 13.79, 14.96, 15.74, 12.99, 12.52, 13.69, 12.37, 13.75, 14.80, 12.28, 14.16, 14.31, 12.21, 13.59, 13.14, 18.42, 13.50, 13.01, 14.52, 15.56, 15.93, 11.77, 14.43, 12.79, 14.84, 14.95, 13.83, 11.20, 13.27, 15.60, 11.96, 14.26, 17.58, 12.66, 13.42, 12.97, 11.64, 11.91, 13.86, 13.75, 14.84, 11.27, 13.47, 12.48, 13.64, 13.98, 11.12, 14.04, 15.16, 13.67, 14.63, 11.92, 15.82, 13.87, 14.77, 16.79, 12.38, 11.55, 13.15, 10.68, 15.73, 10.47, 13.07, 13.21, 13.16, 13.51, 13.80, 15.97, 15.28, 12.58, 17.58, 16.04, 12.42, 14.71, 16.18, 13.57, 14.25, 12.29, 14.89, 12.92, 14.20, 12.93, 14.10, 16.51, 13.27, 14.82, 16.95, 12.92, 15.03, 11.98, 12.61, 17.03, 20.81, 15.68, 12.61, 16.27, 17.06, 15.22, 15.76, 13.15, 12.22, 15.23, 12.33, 12.45, 12.60, 15.05, 17.25, 14.02, 14.52, 13.48, 16.76, 12.43, 16.03, 11.96, 11.13, 15.94, 10.37, 15.15, 16.21, 11.35, 10.18, 13.46, 10.31, 15.67, 14.87, 13.84, 15.31, 19.40, 20.58, 11.18, 14.56, 14.91, 14.51, 18.55, 12.96, 14.59, 16.03, 18.39, 14.77, 16.73, 13.40, 12.59, 15.33, 13.47[PLL skip], 17.13, 15.62, 16.24, 13.64, 12.90, 17.71, 15.12, 13.04, 15.70, 15.01, 16.43, 17.17, 17.37, 17.67, 15.52, 14.29, 14.89, 11.10, 17.30, 13.40, 17.70, 12.13, 9.62, 14.13, 15.55, 12.23, 12.50, 13.20, 15.13, 12.94, 13.36, 11.05, 16.48, 13.84, 12.25, 13.72, 12.62, 13.72, 17.70, 12.85, 10.87, 13.10, 11.76, 14.45, 19.03, 14.13, 14.28, 14.69, 12.98, 11.68, 12.66, 11.99, 13.34, 13.92, 9.72, 11.29, 14.49, 12.61, 13.10, 12.58, 12.36, 13.87, 16.08, 17.14, 12.89, 18.81, 13.62, 14.22, 12.79, 13.37, 14.63, 15.65, 13.43, 13.67, 11.97, 14.34, 16.58, 11.97, 14.74, 14.50, 13.83, 20.22, 13.47, 11.89, 14.65, 14.60, 12.07, 12.68, 13.70, 19.16, 13.59, 13.45, 15.78, 16.21, 11.99, 15.81, 13.22, 14.83, 12.40, 13.13, 17.38, 11.34, 15.78, 13.08, 15.07, 16.52, 13.30, 12.10, 16.32, 13.66, 13.17, 11.24, 15.46, 12.53, 17.84, 12.95, 14.57, 9.64, 14.39, 17.25, 10.24, 13.21, 16.14, 12.62, 13.02, 12.15, 11.19, 13.68, 13.03, 19.79, 11.99, 15.26, 11.80, 14.36, 12.05, 12.21, 13.55, 17.15, 19.19, 10.91, 13.46, 15.35, 14.12, 15.72, 14.27, 17.09, 15.68, 13.70, 14.03, 13.17, 13.44, 13.58, 20.47, 13.76, 13.51, 19.69, 17.31, 14.51, 12.57, 14.39, 15.91, 16.55, 16.59, 14.84, 13.52, 14.01, 15.47, 13.61, 12.26, 17.79, 14.79+, 13.74, 14.92, 12.02, 12.61, 12.39, 17.87+, 12.89, 13.82, 15.04, 11.67, 13.33, 15.70, 16.22, 12.95, 12.35, 12.61, 13.88, 13.96, 12.12, 13.31, 10.86, 14.38, 13.24, 15.61, 14.66, 11.57, 12.34, 13.39, 16.47, 16.34, 15.65, 17.03, 15.67, 10.90, 11.89, 15.27, 14.54, 12.78, 12.28, 12.39, 12.73, 12.77, 10.90, 11.65, 11.46, 14.55, 15.10, 11.24, 13.69, 13.88, 12.79, 11.35, 13.71, 16.07, 13.10, 13.22, 12.93, 14.52, 11.43, 13.16, 15.18, 11.21, 10.95, 14.90, 13.32, 12.54, 14.30, 14.08, 12.01, 13.76, 14.76, 11.82, 11.47[PLL skip], 11.69, 12.43, 12.03, 14.86, 11.89, 12.50, 12.49, 10.74, 12.79, 12.07, 16.57, 14.54, 12.51, 12.33, 12.67, 12.47, 11.37, 10.17, 13.10, 12.18, 13.39, 14.59, 11.17[OLL skip], 11.68, 12.38, 12.32, 12.23, 12.56, 14.56, 13.46, 11.24, 13.74, 12.67, 14.70, 14.74, 11.80, 9.96, 12.88, 11.15, 11.36, 10.58[PLL skip], 12.34, 11.18, 12.65, 14.48, 25.58, 15.74, 13.24, 14.10, 13.53, 13.96, 11.62, 14.22, 13.43, 12.26, 11.72, 13.87, 14.87, 13.68, 12.71, 12.03, 15.57, 12.50, 16.20, 14.96, 16.76, 12.65, 14.42, 14.27, 12.78, 14.44, 16.35, 17.08, 15.85, 16.50, 11.56, 12.71, 15.49, 16.25, 13.86, 11.79, 13.53, 14.19, 16.15, 11.70, 13.72, 11.19, 13.12, 14.24, 10.95, 19.50, 11.74[PLL skip], 14.85, 12.93, 12.77, 16.82, 13.75, 14.70, 14.99, 18.16, 14.35, 13.00, 13.10, 15.88, 15.69, 15.68, 19.63, 15.82, 12.63, 14.90, 12.71, 12.74, 13.83, 14.88, 9.43[PLL skip], 13.15, 13.76, 16.68, 12.89, 13.25, 15.82, 15.50, 12.11, 15.82, 13.40, 13.94, 14.43, 17.21, 14.11, 13.11, 13.65, 13.58, 17.00, 12.26, 12.31, 12.22, 15.60, 15.03, 10.85, 16.03, 12.03, 14.31, 11.26, 11.84, 13.60, 10.00[PLL skip], 13.11, 11.33, 14.10, 9.77, 11.54, 15.46, 12.31, 12.38, 10.27, 14.89+, 12.63, 12.80, 11.79, 11.19, 13.51, 12.42, 12.40, 13.85, 14.20, 11.56, 13.26, 15.60, 12.09, 12.68, 15.43, 14.81, 12.04, 10.87, 11.17, 12.92, 11.55, 13.72, 13.83, 12.63, 12.77, 14.23, 10.78, 12.85, 14.37, 13.48, 15.97, 13.83+, 14.16, 13.87, 13.07, 12.82, 15.58, 15.88, 12.33, 12.21, 10.76, 15.11, 11.70, 12.90, 13.04, 15.00, 16.37, 11.45, 12.30, 11.54, 12.16, 13.71, 14.02, 14.91, 13.00, 14.65, 12.07, 13.80, 13.90, 16.82, 11.05, 13.59, 13.46, 16.14, 13.80, 16.73, 16.24, 15.93, 12.82, 14.20, 13.56, 12.38, 14.24, 15.47, 14.93, 13.83, 15.61, 18.08, 15.66, 14.52, 12.97, 12.46, 15.20, 15.91, 14.20, 14.16, 15.48, 20.32, 13.09, 15.04, 13.64, 12.32, 12.58, 16.21, 15.17, 14.02, 17.72, 13.69, 14.54, 15.09, 15.24, 11.13, 12.60, 12.63, 16.23, 12.46, 13.21, 13.55, 16.35, 12.83, 14.54, 12.78, 13.70+, 12.75, 13.14, 14.40, 10.11, 12.39



Marathon PBs:

single solve: 8.69
avg 5: 11.48
avg 12: 12.05
avg 100: 12.88
avg 1000: 13.83


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok. So i've decided to give this ago  I'll probably fail but anyway. Lets try!


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 5, 2013)

I did a bunch of solves today and was already planning on doing this sometime over the summer so I figured I'd start today.



Spoiler: solves



22.18, 27.20, 21.82, 22.44, 21.05, 18.78, 15.97, 19.36, 18.25, 18.40, 16.44, 17.83, 23.01, 21.68, 18.89, 22.40, 19.87, 22.18, 21.97, 17.67, 16.63, 18.84, 18.30, 15.06, 20.13, 15.53, 15.35, 19.32, 19.18, 18.14, 23.17, 20.43, 14.35, 19.85, 18.23, 15.19, 17.66, 19.54, 18.48, 17.83, 17.72, 17.49, 22.60, 21.48, 17.87, 17.88, 18.97, 13.56, 15.96, 19.00, 15.19, 17.08, 15.15, 17.18, 16.55, 15.05, 15.86, 17.49, 17.13, 18.66, 24.22, 16.03, 16.59, 17.96, 25.62, 19.50, 14.36, 18.13, 16.67, 19.34, 19.94, 20.19, 20.15, 21.57, 20.22, 20.01, 19.08, 21.82, 17.38, 16.82, 21.46, 19.25, 22.73, 20.30, 16.87, 20.96, 14.91, 19.04, 18.23, 18.31, 20.22, 15.92, 18.30, 16.28, 16.77, 19.47, 19.05, 14.84, 17.65, 17.73, 23.96, 24.25, 20.48, 19.06, 16.37, 20.10, 20.47, 21.22, 20.02, 16.92, 19.69, 20.17, 18.85, 14.12, 17.15, 20.32, 31.18, 16.96, 18.55, 22.22, 18.81, 19.15, 18.35, 18.78, 19.33, 19.18, 19.83, 18.25, 17.34, 19.02, 23.16, 17.90, 15.64, 14.65, 17.81, 20.91, 20.23, 18.64, 26.40, 19.61, 17.66, 15.35, 19.39, 16.64, 20.80, 21.00, 15.50, 21.75, 16.82, 16.68, 18.99, 18.33, 18.45, 17.16, 21.03, 17.16, 16.31, 16.65, 16.12, 17.84, 17.69, 17.59, 13.77, 23.11, 17.15, 17.46, 15.46, 18.46, 20.48, 16.41, 16.60, 19.77, 16.09, 19.49, 21.75, 14.84, 16.46, 27.30, 18.32, 17.63, 18.47, 16.91, 20.86, 27.55, 17.64, 19.95, 20.39, 15.96, 16.55, 13.75, 18.71, 15.13, 21.46, 19.97, 16.29, 16.85, 17.33, 19.04, 17.91, 20.24, 14.60, 18.14, 18.59, 16.88, 18.83, 17.99, 17.09, 18.27, 19.00, 15.86, 18.81, 14.75, 22.45, 19.55, 15.28, 20.03, 15.60, 14.73, 20.84, 14.65, 21.39, 18.17, 19.74, 16.32, 14.96, 18.02, 19.76, 18.69, 17.80, 16.76, 19.05, 16.69, 17.33, 15.90, 14.93, 18.09, 16.89, 19.43, 17.37, 19.17, 16.50, 20.99, 18.26, 21.14, 19.51, 20.58, 19.50, 17.80, 17.93, 22.23, 16.22, 17.88, 16.94, 19.67, 15.92, 19.01, 19.12, 19.80, 22.17, 25.69, 16.65, 14.23, 17.39, 15.11, 26.50, 18.23, 22.81, 16.67, 15.29, 18.39, 22.05, 18.08, 18.98, 18.40, 14.11, 18.57, 16.36, 17.58, 18.06, 22.60, 20.72, 22.51, 16.19, 19.03, 14.95, 18.31, 16.82, 18.43, 19.33, 16.62, 19.00, 16.49, 14.14, 17.06, 19.43, 16.10, 18.04, 18.40, 17.42, 16.88, 20.41, 14.92, 19.78, 18.64, 16.69, 18.29, 21.37, 18.93, 14.46, 17.67, 36.54, 24.02, 21.79, 20.97, 19.75, 16.76, 17.21, 15.67, 15.78, 20.16, 16.53, 22.13, 19.68, 22.16, 16.18, 14.87, 17.94, 22.03, 18.82, 21.36, 18.99, 15.35, 17.77, 21.64, 17.15, 23.04, 18.04, 17.33, 17.64, 19.14



number of times: 340/340
best time: 13.56
best mo3: 15.42 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 15.85 (σ = 0.70)
best avg12: 16.26 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 17.58 (σ = 1.66)
best avg100: 17.89 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 18.46 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 18.64

Blue text is for PBs


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 6, 2013)

Only did 164 today.



Spoiler: solves






Spoiler: today



20.02, 18.03, 18.48, 18.30, 24.92, 20.92, 20.79, 21.06, 20.75, 17.68, 20.37, 19.23, 22.23, 17.21, 18.35, 17.35, 19.30, 22.27, 27.38, 19.52, 16.80, 15.90, 20.09, 17.77, 20.94, 19.97, 17.68, 18.23, 22.54, 18.31, 17.42, 15.91, 18.53, 17.13, 19.40, 20.46, 25.25, 21.79, 22.53, 20.33, 18.57, 21.89, 19.29, 13.52, 18.84, 16.94, 15.89, 18.56, 16.70, 15.29, 23.36, 18.46, 18.90, 15.06, 13.04, 25.79, 13.51, 20.95, 19.56, 22.60, 17.30, 21.14, 15.91, 16.05, 15.66, 24.33, 15.22, 22.02, 18.20, 20.77, 22.64, 20.53, 15.14, 16.34, 18.16, 22.00, 16.87, 20.37, 16.63, 18.62, 15.21, 20.22, 19.29, 25.60, 20.02, 17.29, 20.16, 24.81, 20.09, 14.01, 30.42, 16.86, 17.42, 19.53, 14.49, 18.42, 16.16, 20.04, 18.89, 20.13, 17.06, 15.22, 18.10, 19.54, 19.07, 18.66, 17.57, 19.03, 14.71, 14.72, 17.19, 18.46, 18.38, 18.09, 15.57, 18.54, 18.41, 20.26, 22.47, 21.54, 13.75, 14.96, 18.56, 17.98, 20.50, 20.78, 19.40, 18.73, 18.84, 24.74, 14.86, 20.32, 20.35, 14.48, 21.22, 21.25, 20.17, 16.72, 20.34, 15.48, 14.97, 16.97, 16.26, 16.99, 14.53, 20.73, 20.62, 21.40, 19.00, 17.74, 26.48, 15.13, 18.29, 20.77, 23.91, 18.12, 15.69, 15.17, 16.36, 14.62, 17.08, 14.65, 17.12, 20.25





Spoiler: total



22.18, 27.20, 21.82, 22.44, 21.05, 18.78, 15.97, 19.36, 18.25, 18.40, 16.44, 17.83, 23.01, 21.68, 18.89, 22.40, 19.87, 22.18, 21.97, 17.67, 16.63, 18.84, 18.30, 15.06, 20.13, 15.53, 15.35, 19.32, 19.18, 18.14, 23.17, 20.43, 14.35, 19.85, 18.23, 15.19, 17.66, 19.54, 18.48, 17.83, 17.72, 17.49, 22.60, 21.48, 17.87, 17.88, 18.97, 13.56, 15.96, 19.00, 15.19, 17.08, 15.15, 17.18, 16.55, 15.05, 15.86, 17.49, 17.13, 18.66, 24.22, 16.03, 16.59, 17.96, 25.62, 19.50, 14.36, 18.13, 16.67, 19.34, 19.94, 20.19, 20.15, 21.57, 20.22, 20.01, 19.08, 21.82, 17.38, 16.82, 21.46, 19.25, 22.73, 20.30, 16.87, 20.96, 14.91, 19.04, 18.23, 18.31, 20.22, 15.92, 18.30, 16.28, 16.77, 19.47, 19.05, 14.84, 17.65, 17.73, 23.96, 24.25, 20.48, 19.06, 16.37, 20.10, 20.47, 21.22, 20.02, 16.92, 19.69, 20.17, 18.85, 14.12, 17.15, 20.32, 31.18, 16.96, 18.55, 22.22, 18.81, 19.15, 18.35, 18.78, 19.33, 19.18, 19.83, 18.25, 17.34, 19.02, 23.16, 17.90, 15.64, 14.65, 17.81, 20.91, 20.23, 18.64, 26.40, 19.61, 17.66, 15.35, 19.39, 16.64, 20.80, 21.00, 15.50, 21.75, 16.82, 16.68, 18.99, 18.33, 18.45, 17.16, 21.03, 17.16, 16.31, 16.65, 16.12, 17.84, 17.69, 17.59, 13.77, 23.11, 17.15, 17.46, 15.46, 18.46, 20.48, 16.41, 16.60, 19.77, 16.09, 19.49, 21.75, 14.84, 16.46, 27.30, 18.32, 17.63, 18.47, 16.91, 20.86, 27.55, 17.64, 19.95, 20.39, 15.96, 16.55, 13.75, 18.71, 15.13, 21.46, 19.97, 16.29, 16.85, 17.33, 19.04, 17.91, 20.24, 14.60, 18.14, 18.59, 16.88, 18.83, 17.99, 17.09, 18.27, 19.00, 15.86, 18.81, 14.75, 22.45, 19.55, 15.28, 20.03, 15.60, 14.73, 20.84, 14.65, 21.39, 18.17, 19.74, 16.32, 14.96, 18.02, 19.76, 18.69, 17.80, 16.76, 19.05, 16.69, 17.33, 15.90, 14.93, 18.09, 16.89, 19.43, 17.37, 19.17, 16.50, 20.99, 18.26, 21.14, 19.51, 20.58, 19.50, 17.80, 17.93, 22.23, 16.22, 17.88, 16.94, 19.67, 15.92, 19.01, 19.12, 19.80, 22.17, 25.69, 16.65, 14.23, 17.39, 15.11, 26.50, 18.23, 22.81, 16.67, 15.29, 18.39, 22.05, 18.08, 18.98, 18.40, 14.11, 18.57, 16.36, 17.58, 18.06, 22.60, 20.72, 22.51, 16.19, 19.03, 14.95, 18.31, 16.82, 18.43, 19.33, 16.62, 19.00, 16.49, 14.14, 17.06, 19.43, 16.10, 18.04, 18.40, 17.42, 16.88, 20.41, 14.92, 19.78, 18.64, 16.69, 18.29, 21.37, 18.93, 14.46, 17.67, 36.54, 24.02, 21.79, 20.97, 19.75, 16.76, 17.21, 15.67, 15.78, 20.16, 16.53, 22.13, 19.68, 22.16, 16.18, 14.87, 17.94, 22.03, 18.82, 21.36, 18.99, 15.35, 17.77, 21.64, 17.15, 23.04, 18.04, 17.33, 17.64, 19.14, 20.02, 18.03, 18.48, 18.30, 24.92, 20.92, 20.79, 21.06, 20.75, 17.68, 20.37, 19.23, 22.23, 17.21, 18.35, 17.35, 19.30, 22.27, 27.38, 19.52, 16.80, 15.90, 20.09, 17.77, 20.94, 19.97, 17.68, 18.23, 22.54, 18.31, 17.42, 15.91, 18.53, 17.13, 19.40, 20.46, 25.25, 21.79, 22.53, 20.33, 18.57, 21.89, 19.29, 13.52, 18.84, 16.94, 15.89, 18.56, 16.70, 15.29, 23.36, 18.46, 18.90, 15.06, 13.04, 25.79, 13.51, 20.95, 19.56, 22.60, 17.30, 21.14, 15.91, 16.05, 15.66, 24.33, 15.22, 22.02, 18.20, 20.77, 22.64, 20.53, 15.14, 16.34, 18.16, 22.00, 16.87, 20.37, 16.63, 18.62, 15.21, 20.22, 19.29, 25.60, 20.02, 17.29, 20.16, 24.81, 20.09, 14.01, 30.42, 16.86, 17.42, 19.53, 14.49, 18.42, 16.16, 20.04, 18.89, 20.13, 17.06, 15.22, 18.10, 19.54, 19.07, 18.66, 17.57, 19.03, 14.71, 14.72, 17.19, 18.46, 18.38, 18.09, 15.57, 18.54, 18.41, 20.26, 22.47, 21.54, 13.75, 14.96, 18.56, 17.98, 20.50, 20.78, 19.40, 18.73, 18.84, 24.74, 14.86, 20.32, 20.35, 14.48, 21.22, 21.25, 20.17, 16.72, 20.34, 15.48, 14.97, 16.97, 16.26, 16.99, 14.53, 20.73, 20.62, 21.40, 19.00, 17.74, 26.48, 15.13, 18.29, 20.77, 23.91, 18.12, 15.69, 15.17, 16.36, 14.62, 17.08, 14.65, 17.12, 20.25






number of times: 504/504
best time: 13.04

best mo3: 15.38 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 15.39 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 16.26 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 17.58 (σ = 1.66)
best avg100: 17.89 (σ = 1.76)
best avg500: 18.50 (σ = 2.02)

session avg: 18.53 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 18.70
No new PBs today


----------



## Ickathu (Jun 7, 2013)

Did 336 today


Spoiler: solves



22.18, 27.20, 21.82, 22.44, 21.05, 18.78, 15.97, 19.36, 18.25, 18.40, 16.44, 17.83, 23.01, 21.68, 18.89, 22.40, 19.87, 22.18, 21.97, 17.67, 16.63, 18.84, 18.30, 15.06, 20.13, 15.53, 15.35, 19.32, 19.18, 18.14, 23.17, 20.43, 14.35, 19.85, 18.23, 15.19, 17.66, 19.54, 18.48, 17.83, 17.72, 17.49, 22.60, 21.48, 17.87, 17.88, 18.97, 13.56, 15.96, 19.00, 15.19, 17.08, 15.15, 17.18, 16.55, 15.05, 15.86, 17.49, 17.13, 18.66, 24.22, 16.03, 16.59, 17.96, 25.62, 19.50, 14.36, 18.13, 16.67, 19.34, 19.94, 20.19, 20.15, 21.57, 20.22, 20.01, 19.08, 21.82, 17.38, 16.82, 21.46, 19.25, 22.73, 20.30, 16.87, 20.96, 14.91, 19.04, 18.23, 18.31, 20.22, 15.92, 18.30, 16.28, 16.77, 19.47, 19.05, 14.84, 17.65, 17.73, 23.96, 24.25, 20.48, 19.06, 16.37, 20.10, 20.47, 21.22, 20.02, 16.92, 19.69, 20.17, 18.85, 14.12, 17.15, 20.32, 31.18, 16.96, 18.55, 22.22, 18.81, 19.15, 18.35, 18.78, 19.33, 19.18, 19.83, 18.25, 17.34, 19.02, 23.16, 17.90, 15.64, 14.65, 17.81, 20.91, 20.23, 18.64, 26.40, 19.61, 17.66, 15.35, 19.39, 16.64, 20.80, 21.00, 15.50, 21.75, 16.82, 16.68, 18.99, 18.33, 18.45, 17.16, 21.03, 17.16, 16.31, 16.65, 16.12, 17.84, 17.69, 17.59, 13.77, 23.11, 17.15, 17.46, 15.46, 18.46, 20.48, 16.41, 16.60, 19.77, 16.09, 19.49, 21.75, 14.84, 16.46, 27.30, 18.32, 17.63, 18.47, 16.91, 20.86, 27.55, 17.64, 19.95, 20.39, 15.96, 16.55, 13.75, 18.71, 15.13, 21.46, 19.97, 16.29, 16.85, 17.33, 19.04, 17.91, 20.24, 14.60, 18.14, 18.59, 16.88, 18.83, 17.99, 17.09, 18.27, 19.00, 15.86, 18.81, 14.75, 22.45, 19.55, 15.28, 20.03, 15.60, 14.73, 20.84, 14.65, 21.39, 18.17, 19.74, 16.32, 14.96, 18.02, 19.76, 18.69, 17.80, 16.76, 19.05, 16.69, 17.33, 15.90, 14.93, 18.09, 16.89, 19.43, 17.37, 19.17, 16.50, 20.99, 18.26, 21.14, 19.51, 20.58, 19.50, 17.80, 17.93, 22.23, 16.22, 17.88, 16.94, 19.67, 15.92, 19.01, 19.12, 19.80, 22.17, 25.69, 16.65, 14.23, 17.39, 15.11, 26.50, 18.23, 22.81, 16.67, 15.29, 18.39, 22.05, 18.08, 18.98, 18.40, 14.11, 18.57, 16.36, 17.58, 18.06, 22.60, 20.72, 22.51, 16.19, 19.03, 14.95, 18.31, 16.82, 18.43, 19.33, 16.62, 19.00, 16.49, 14.14, 17.06, 19.43, 16.10, 18.04, 18.40, 17.42, 16.88, 20.41, 14.92, 19.78, 18.64, 16.69, 18.29, 21.37, 18.93, 14.46, 17.67, 36.54, 24.02, 21.79, 20.97, 19.75, 16.76, 17.21, 15.67, 15.78, 20.16, 16.53, 22.13, 19.68, 22.16, 16.18, 14.87, 17.94, 22.03, 18.82, 21.36, 18.99, 15.35, 17.77, 21.64, 17.15, 23.04, 18.04, 17.33, 17.64, 19.14,

20.02, 18.03, 18.48, 18.30, 24.92, 20.92, 20.79, 21.06, 20.75, 17.68, 20.37, 19.23, 22.23, 17.21, 18.35, 17.35, 19.30, 22.27, 27.38, 19.52, 16.80, 15.90, 20.09, 17.77, 20.94, 19.97, 17.68, 18.23, 22.54, 18.31, 17.42, 15.91, 18.53, 17.13, 19.40, 20.46, 25.25, 21.79, 22.53, 20.33, 18.57, 21.89, 19.29, 13.52, 18.84, 16.94, 15.89, 18.56, 16.70, 15.29, 23.36, 18.46, 18.90, 15.06, 13.04, 25.79, 13.51, 20.95, 19.56, 22.60, 17.30, 21.14, 15.91, 16.05, 15.66, 24.33, 15.22, 22.02, 18.20, 20.77, 22.64, 20.53, 15.14, 16.34, 18.16, 22.00, 16.87, 20.37, 16.63, 18.62, 15.21, 20.22, 19.29, 25.60, 20.02, 17.29, 20.16, 24.81, 20.09, 14.01, 30.42, 16.86, 17.42, 19.53, 14.49, 18.42, 16.16, 20.04, 18.89, 20.13, 17.06, 15.22, 18.10, 19.54, 19.07, 18.66, 17.57, 19.03, 14.71, 14.72, 17.19, 18.46, 18.38, 18.09, 15.57, 18.54, 18.41, 20.26, 22.47, 21.54, 13.75, 14.96, 18.56, 17.98, 20.50, 20.78, 19.40, 18.73, 18.84, 24.74, 14.86, 20.32, 20.35, 14.48, 21.22, 21.25, 20.17, 16.72, 20.34, 15.48, 14.97, 16.97, 16.26, 16.99, 14.53, 20.73, 20.62, 21.40, 19.00, 17.74, 26.48, 15.13, 18.29, 20.77, 23.91, 18.12, 15.69, 15.17, 16.36, 14.62, 17.08, 14.65, 17.12, 20.25,

20.05, 20.76, 20.77, 19.13, 20.33, 21.75, 21.74, 19.05, 16.71, 19.28, 16.58, 20.36, 18.66, 21.33, 16.77, 21.31, 24.06, 19.56, 18.59, 23.68, 23.25, 18.25, 17.58, 21.16, 17.71, 16.88, 15.70, 19.59, 22.65, 21.72, 22.63, 17.59, 20.98, 17.31, 16.48, 17.49, 18.41, 16.01, 19.76, 21.07, 24.10, 15.71, 17.35, 18.07, 29.72, 16.24, 19.88, 18.42, 19.92, 16.95, 18.47, 19.23, 23.65, 20.69, 17.92, 18.28, 18.46, 15.88, 16.55, 22.61, 19.23, 17.09, 15.39, 19.95, 26.82, 19.84, 17.47, 18.52, 18.10, 21.84, 19.97, 17.11, 19.72, 20.71, 21.05, 28.19, 20.18, 13.92, 20.49, 17.57, 21.68, 19.07, 17.52, 20.25, 20.42, 16.18, 16.36, 19.38, 19.35, 20.24, 24.18, 22.26, 19.08, 18.56, 27.30, 17.52, 19.89, 19.38, 19.66, 17.45, 21.74, 25.13, 19.80, 20.20, 21.63, 19.14, 18.58, 17.64, 18.05, 18.91, 21.59, 25.71, 17.83, 15.54, 17.03, 18.58, 23.32, 23.45, 24.01, 18.46, 18.45, 19.80, 20.74, 17.57, 19.04, 19.19, 18.07, 24.03, 18.41, 16.92, 15.78, 20.73, 17.18, 17.78, 15.05, 26.62, 17.81, 19.41, 21.20, 15.85, 20.61, 19.60, 19.20, 22.78, 18.78, 18.50, 16.67, 22.73, 22.55, 20.65, 17.52, 23.33, 18.28, 23.46, 18.54, 16.89, 20.89, 16.29, 18.95, 19.55, 16.26, 21.27, 23.46, 18.16, 20.49, 19.67, 19.30, 15.78, 15.41, 19.55, 16.13, 15.22, 16.94, 19.78, 19.45, 19.57, 19.25, 20.30, 21.34, 19.01, 16.38, 16.04, 19.75, 20.24, 15.44, 15.27, 16.43, 21.58, 19.66, 17.20, 16.20, 23.48, 19.48, 27.71, 20.46, 20.71, 17.48, 20.23, 18.59, 18.17, 27.42, 21.35, 18.12, 14.60, 17.64, 17.48, 19.59, 14.98, 16.33, 17.73, 16.34, 16.90, 16.61, 23.61, 18.60, 21.14, 21.23, 18.48, 23.05, 17.97, 19.39, 17.84, 25.70, 19.70, 15.74, 21.72, 17.43, 17.23, 19.60, 19.78, 17.62, 17.92, 19.67, 19.20, 17.96, 21.95, 16.50, 20.32, 18.78, 20.07, 25.66, 24.82, 22.58, 20.82, 17.42, 17.79, 21.17, 21.96, 20.82, 21.48, 19.09, 21.14, 18.10, 16.34, 17.09, 19.90, 16.46, 15.52, 20.58, 17.70, 21.78, 18.04, 18.28, 16.68, 16.50, 15.97, 16.74, 21.82, 20.17, 16.77, 15.66, 22.64, 18.61, 17.95, 19.38, 21.12, 21.57, 20.26, 19.28, 19.85, 22.43, 15.66, 22.07, 18.72, 21.24, 18.33, 16.36, 23.60, 15.10, 19.83, 20.63, 26.62, 16.85, 21.27, 18.90, 19.24, 18.36, 17.76, 16.87, 20.99, 18.01, 18.18, 19.26, 12.45, 15.55, 20.43, 16.71, 17.80, 16.71, 19.26, 20.42, 17.47, 16.17, 24.52, 19.47, 19.03, 18.73, 20.77, 17.02, 15.98, 19.16, 20.87, 19.15, 18.90, 17.41, 21.84, 17.59, 19.53, 15.77, 15.97, 19.48, 22.10, 15.90, 18.93, 15.41, 16.75,



number of times: 840/840
best time: 12.45

best mo3: 15.38 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 15.39 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 16.26 (σ = 0.94)
best avg50: 17.58 (σ = 1.66)
best avg100: 17.89 (σ = 1.76)
best avg500: 18.49 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 18.79 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 18.94

Still no PBs, but it's looking like I'll get PB ao1000 (currently 18.97) when I get 1000 solves.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 13, 2013)

Well, I am kinda bored. Let's try.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 13, 2013)

Oh lol :-D Day 1 
Today: 50 cubes
Total : 50 cubes


Spoiler: solves



26.89, 24.13, 18.42, 26.12, 18.04, 28.49, 21.10, 26.12, 17.73, 23.13, 18.94, 29.30, 24.86, 19.65, 18.77, 17.39, 17.23, 20.07, 18.87, 18.57, 34.32, 20.30, 19.30, 27.77, 19.42, 20.68, 16.62, 18.69, 20.20, 29.38, 20.83, 20.41, 26.16, 16.54, 20.49, 21.56, 25.47, 22.90, 22.01, 23.75, 22.21, 20.49, 21.72, 20.87, 29.84, 25.89, 19.65, 24.37, 20.95, 20.91


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 26, 2013)

Lets do this...
Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 1
Solves done: 255/10000
Solves Today: 255
Total Avg: 12,66

Mean: 12.66
Standard deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 8.93
Worst Time: 17.96

Best average of 5: 10.45
10.77 (9.57) 10.67 (13.24) 9.91

Best average of 12: 11.28
10.44 10.71 (13.32) 9.95 13.05 12.43 10.77 (9.57) 10.67 13.24 9.91 11.64


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 28, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 2
Solves done: 470/10000
Solves Today: 215
Total Avg: 12,44

Mean: 12.17
Standard deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 8.73
Worst Time: 16.44

Best average of 5: 10.55
(8.85) 10.24 10.36 (11.19) 11.05

Best average of 12: 10.94
(8.85) 10.24 10.36 11.19 11.05 (11.79) 11.20 10.52 10.91 11.17 10.97 11.75

Better then yesterday.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 29, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 3
Solves done: 803/10000
Solves Today: 333
Total Avg: 12,35

Mean: 12.23
Standard deviation: 1.28
Best Time: 8.35
Worst Time: 16.60

Best average of 5: 10.81
(9.17) 10.55 11.23 (12.54) 10.64

Best average of 12: 11.46
12.89 9.62 11.81 (8.52) 12.11 12.68 10.98 (12.99) 11.08 11.60 12.27 9.52


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 29, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 4
Solves done: 1153/10000
Solves Today: 350
Total Avg: 12,25

Mean: 11.99
Standard deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 7.77
Worst Time: 15.25

Best average of 5: 10.16
(8.69) 9.07 (11.19) 11.04 10.36

Best average of 12: 10.98
(9.14) 10.29 13.23 10.93 (13.41) 10.33 10.34 9.81 9.51 13.22 11.65 10.51

Sub 12 Avg.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 30, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 5
Solves done: 1781/10000
Solves Today: 628
Total Avg: 12,15

Mean: 11.97
Standard deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 7.88
Worst Time: 16.31

Best average of 5: 9.52
(8.44) 9.58 9.91 (12.43) 9.07

Best average of 12: 10.75
11.87 11.81 10.71 (8.44) 9.58 9.91 12.43 9.07 (12.87) 9.67 11.28 11.18

Best Avg of 100 was 11,39.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Jul 31, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 6
Solves done: 2197/10000
Solves Today: 416
Total Avg: 12,12

Mean: 12.01
Standard deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 7.82
Worst Time: 15.19

Best average of 5: 10.31
10.92 (8.11) 10.64 (11.79) 9.37

Best average of 12: 11.09
11.07 10.62 10.57 8.93 12.25 11.02 (13.26) 12.03 11.69 10.18 12.50 (7.82)


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 1, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 7
Solves done: 2647/10000
Solves Today: 450
Total Avg: 12,09

Mean: 11.93
Standard deviation: 1.17
Best Time: 7.67
Worst Time: 16.04

Best average of 5: 10.51
13.01 10.84 10.02 10.62 10.06
Best average of 12: 10.95
8.72 12.47 9.89 11.61 10.94 11.09 10.91 10.15 12.06 10.87 11.47 10.49

Sub 12 Session Mean soon..


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 2, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 8
Solves done: 3014/10000
Solves Today: 366
Total Avg: 12,06

Mean: 11.86
Standard deviation: 1.09
Best Time: 7.83
Worst Time: 15.58

Best average of 5: 10.01
11.83 7.83 9.53 8.91 10.59
Best average of 12: 10.58
10.70 9.96 9.02 9.72 11.92 11.66 12.31 10.73 8.76 11.14 10.36 10.60


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 3, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 9
Solves done: 3428/10000
Solves Today: 414
Total Avg: 12,04

Mean: 11.85
Standard deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 8.54
Worst Time: 15.49

Best average of 5: 10.64
11.76 10.72 10.25 10.60 10.61
Best average of 12: 11.24
10.68 11.55 13.36 11.79 12.87 10.57 10.63 11.24 11.35 10.70 11.06 10.57


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 4, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 10
Solves done: 4189/10000
Solves Today: 760
Total Avg: 11,93

Mean: 11.45
Standard deviation: 1.13
Best Time: 7.42
Worst Time: 16.31

Best average of 5: 9.55
8.49 (10.91) (7.42) 10.15 10.02

Best average of 12: 9.94
10.68 8.49 10.91 (7.42) 10.15 10.02 10.59 10.11 9.46 (12.93) 9.38 9.59

Avg of >4000 sub 12 and finally new Avg of 50 (10,61) and Avg of 100 (10,83) PB's 
It's is worth not to look on the timer while solving.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 6, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 11
Solves done: 4369/10000
Solves Today: 180
Total Avg: 11,91

Mean: 11.47
Standard deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 8.61
Worst Time: 14.40

Avg of 5: 10.30
Avg of 12: 10.61

Session from yesterday because I couldn't post earlier.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 6, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 12
Solves done: 5369/10000
Solves Today: 1000
Total Avg: 11,83

Mean: 11.47
Standard deviation: 1.12
Best Time: 7.55
Worst Time: 15.63

Best average of 5: 9.89
(10.51) 10.49 10.08 (9.08) 9.10

Best average of 12: 10.31
10.69 10.86 10.12 9.86 10.35 10.69 9.89 9.66 11.03 (12.00) 9.92 (8.94)

Finally an Avg of 1000


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 7, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 13
Solves done: 6050/10000
Solves Today: 681
Total Avg: 11,77

Mean: 11.35
Standard deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 7.19
Worst Time: 15.64

Best average of 5: 9.54
(12.05) 9.35 8.94 10.32 (8.82)

Best average of 12: 10.22
9.67 10.41 (8.28) 10.64 (14.39) 9.68 10.59 9.99 11.82 9.66 10.11 9.61

Gettin faster.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 7, 2013)

Speedcuber97 said:


> Start: 26.7.2013
> Finish: 24.8.2013
> Day: 13
> Solves done: 6050/10000
> ...



That's incredible, you have almost dropped a second in two weeks. Seriously considering trying this now.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 7, 2013)

A bit random but by your avatar you are a Bayern Munich fan. First cubing Bayern fan I've seen....
MIA SAN MIA!
[/off topic]

I might do this 10000 solve thing when I go back to school so I don't have to study.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 8, 2013)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> A bit random but by your avatar you are a Bayern Munich fan. First cubing Bayern fan I've seen....
> MIA SAN MIA!
> [/off topic]


Yeah FC Bayern forever 

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 14
Solves done: 6610/10000
Solves Today: 560
Total Avg: 11,74

Mean: 11.32
Standard deviation: 1.11
Best Time: 7.78
Worst Time: 15.49

Best average of 5: 9.80
Best average of 12: 10.56


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 9, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 15
Solves done: 7000/10000
Solves Today: 390
Total Avg: 11,71

Mean: 11.24
Standard deviation: 1.07
Best Time: 8.10
Worst Time: 14.74

Hope for a sub 11 Mean on the last day and finishing it on day 20.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 10, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 16
Solves done: 8175/10000
Solves Today: 1175
Total Avg: 11,64

Mean: 11.20
Standard deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 7.11
Worst Time: 16.79


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 11, 2013)

Challenge Accepted. Starting as of tomorrow.


----------



## kcl (Aug 11, 2013)

slinky773 said:


> Challenge Accepted. Starting as of tomorrow.



Same. I'm doing this tomorrow.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## WickedMartyb (Aug 11, 2013)

Starting this today, taking into the account the amount if times I solve a day (my job is unbelievably boring) this will be a breeze.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 11, 2013)

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 24.8.2013
Day: 17
Solves done: 9200/10000
Solves Today: 1075
Total Avg: 11,59

Mean: 11.19
Standard deviation: 1.03
Best Time: 6.29
Worst Time: 16.13

2nd best single ever. Will finish tomorrow.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 12, 2013)

*FINISHED! *

Start: 26.7.2013
Finish: 12.8.2013
Day: 18
Solves done: 10000/10000
Solves Today: 800
Total Avg: 11,55

*Stats:*

Single: 6,29 (2nd best ever)
Worst: 17,96
Standard deviation: 1,20
Average of 5: 9,52 
Average of 12: 9,94 (2nd sub 10)
Average of 50: *10,63*
Average of 100: *10,83*
Average of 10000: *11,55*

Improved around 1,5 seconds, from 12,6 to 11,1.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 12, 2013)

what. how much time do you have?? nice.


----------



## Speedcuber97 (Aug 13, 2013)

uniacto said:


> what. how much time do you have?? nice.



I Have summer holidays.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 13, 2013)

~12s/solve ~4s/scramble ~4s/inspection = ~20s/cube = ~55.5h


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 13, 2013)

5tps on scramble :O


----------



## kcl (Aug 14, 2013)

I lied. I'll start once I fly home tomorrow.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 29, 2013)

Who uses only 4 seconds for inspection? I take longer than that to figure out which side is white!


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 12, 2013)

Starting this again for pyraminx. I did a lot of solves today, since I didn't have school


Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703



number of times: 573/573
*best time: 1.952*
worst time: 16.371

*best mo3: 3.938 (σ = 0.93)*
best avg5: 4.274 (σ = 0.41)
*best avg12: 4.615 (σ = 0.48)
best avg50: 5.210 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 5.598 (σ = 1.37)*

session avg: 5.919 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 6.041

Method: mostly Oka and 1-flip (thanks for the tutorial, Eli/uvafan. It really helps me get faster times on otherwise terrible scrambles (for oka) ), with some keyhole


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 12, 2013)

Spoiler: times



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703, 6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772



number of times: 907/907
best time: 1.952
worst time: 19.014

*best mo3: 3.619 (σ = 0.72)*
*best avg5: 4.048 (σ = 0.19)*
*best avg12: 4.501 (σ = 0.74)*
best avg50: 5.210 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 5.598 (σ = 1.37)
best avg500: 5.813 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 5.900 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 6.033

didn't feel as fast today, but the session average dropped so I guess it was.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2013)

Ickathu, if you're really doing 10000 Pyra solves this month, make sure not to do it brain dead. If you use inspection properly (trying to plan as much as possible), after 10000 solves you're going to be ridiculously fast.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm trying to use close to or all 15 seconds of inspection. Maybe I should turn off the inspection timer and not worry about that. I think I'm gonna start learning Nutella soon as well to help with the solves that are bad for 1-flip _and_ oka. The combination of those 3 should give me enough options to make every scramble pretty easy, right? The only problem is that a lot of my inspection now is being used to decide between 1F and oka. I'll turn off inspection for today's solves and see how that helps.


----------



## kcl (Nov 13, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I'm trying to use close to or all 15 seconds of inspection. Maybe I should turn off the inspection timer and not worry about that. I think I'm gonna start learning Nutella soon as well to help with the solves that are bad for 1-flip _and_ oka. The combination of those 3 should give me enough options to make every scramble pretty easy, right? The only problem is that a lot of my inspection now is being used to decide between 1F and oka. I'll turn off inspection for today's solves and see how that helps.



Personally I hate being pressured with inspection. If I see something and I want to try and learn and the solve ends up DNF, it doesn't do me much good..


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 14, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Personally I hate being pressured with inspection. If I see something and I want to try and learn and the solve ends up DNF, it doesn't do me much good..



yeah definitely.

DAY THREE


Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235



number of times: 1143/1143
*best time: 1.944*
worst time: 19.014

best mo3: 3.619 (σ = 0.72)
*best avg5: 3.997 (σ = 0.25)*
best avg12: 4.501 (σ = 0.74)
best avg50: 5.210 (σ = 1.08)
best avg100: 5.598 (σ = 1.37)
best avg500: 5.813 (σ = 1.22)
*best avg1000: 5.888 (σ = 1.27)*

session avg: 5.913 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 6.060

_Only_ did 236 solves today. Today's session avg was 5.966 iirc, slower than day 1 and 2. Nothing special :/


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 15, 2013)

Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804



Learned some of the WO algs today: really helpful in a lot of solves, especially when I would mess up an oka or 1-flip case

number of times: 1508/1508
best time: 1.944
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.619 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 3.997 (σ = 0.25)
best avg12: 4.501 (σ = 0.74)
best avg50: 5.210 (σ = 1.08)
*best avg100: 5.590 (σ = 1.30)*
best avg500: 5.807 (σ = 1.36)
*best avg1000: 5.856 (σ = 1.29)*

session avg: 5.878 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 6.077

I had a couple of really slow solves though from trying to intuitively solve WO cases efficiently on the spot... (47.970, 26.211, 24.929)

Overall session average went down today, but the mean went up .017, probably from the really slow solves :/


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

I use all one flip cases.

WO cases I use:
R' L R2 L' R' L' R' L2
L R' L' R L R L'2
R' L R' L' R L' R + mirror
R' D' R D' R' + mirror
R' L' R' L R + mirror

Nutella cases I use:
R' L' U' B' + mirror
R L R L' + mirror
R' U' [U'] L R' L' + mirror

sometimes the the other cases in both methods (I can do them intuitively) but generally only when it cancels with the setup/is skipped to the case. All the cases I regularly use I can sub 1.

I typed this up on my phone because the amount of practise you're dedicating to Pyraminx is ridiculous. I hope you pass me soon (is your ShenShou modded?)

Main advice is to inspect until you can do top+centres, try turning that as FAST as you can, then solve tips as you recognise the L3E case. And turn as fast AA possible here too.

Hopefully you'll see a lot of improvement soon (really try to turn as FAST as possible and inspecting optimally)


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 15, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> WO cases I use:
> R' L R2 L' R' L' R' L2
> R' L R' L' R L' R + mirror
> R' D' R D' R' + mirror
> ...


Thanks.



> I typed this up on my phone because the amount of practise you're dedicating to Pyraminx is ridiculous. I hope you pass me soon (is your ShenShou modded?)



Mine is lubed, but not modded. How do I mod it?



> Main advice is to inspect until you can do top+centres, try turning that as FAST as you can, then solve tips as you recognise the L3E case. And turn as fast AA possible here too.
> ....
> really try to turn as FAST as possible and inspecting optimally



Will do.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 15, 2013)

I originally followed Odder's ShenShou mod video, then Drew's, but eventually I just understood how it worked well enough to do some extra mods. Just sanding most edges into smooth curves and removing some plastic. After mods, 100 solves, cleaning, tightening and lubing my Pyra became godly.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 16, 2013)

oi, this won't let me post my stuff from yesterday.
day 5


Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,



So I modded my pyraminx. Still not sure if I like the tensions, but I've had them like this for about the past 250 of todays solves, so I guess they're good enough.

number of times: 2009/2009
best time: 1.944
worst time: 47.970

*best mo3: 3.468 (σ = 1.87)
best avg5: 3.962 (σ = 0.34)
best avg12: 4.354 (σ = 0.64)
best avg50: 4.989 (σ = 0.97)
best avg100: 5.309 (σ = 1.09)
best avg500: 5.614 (σ = 1.25)
best avg1000: 5.711 (σ = 1.30)*

session avg: 5.814 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 6.008

Today's solves are ~.2 seconds faster than my total average after yesterday. Session average is .064 faster than it was yesterday.
What do you average, Tim?


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 17, 2013)

day 6


Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931



number of times: 2509/2509
best time: 1.944
worst time: 47.970

*best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 5.093 (σ = 1.19)
best avg500: 5.418 (σ = 1.14)
best avg1000: 5.518 (σ = 1.21)*

session avg: 5.733 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 5.918

Crazy stuff.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 17, 2013)

Tracking your progress is fun, you're so close to sub 5 now


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 18, 2013)

Hardly did any today (150). Didn't have much time. Good thing that I've been doing extra though.
Day 7


Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,



number of times: 2659/2659
*best time: 1.623*
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)
*best avg100: 5.033 (σ = 1.00)*
best avg500: 5.373 (σ = 1.16)
*best avg1000: 5.463 (σ = 1.20)*

session avg: 5.724 (σ = 1.28)
session mean: 5.911


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 19, 2013)

ugh.
tired, didn't do a full day, stressful day (non-cubing things), and super busy



Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703, 6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772, 5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235, 3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804, 5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790, 4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931, 4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445, 5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023



number of times: 2895/2895
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

current mo3: 6.651 (σ = 1.45)
best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)

current avg5: 7.202 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 5.715 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)

current avg50: 5.549 (σ = 1.12)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)

current avg100: 5.468 (σ = 1.16)
best avg100: 5.033 (σ = 1.00)

current avg500: 5.433 (σ = 1.15)
best avg500: 5.373 (σ = 1.16)

current avg1000: 5.451 (σ = 1.17)
*best avg1000: 5.439 (σ = 1.17)*

session avg: 5.704 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 5.885

really slow today too


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 20, 2013)

Day 9
Really slow, but did all 333 solves today.


Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773



number of times: 3228/3228
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 5.033 (σ = 1.00)
best avg500: 5.373 (σ = 1.16)
best avg1000: 5.439 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 5.700 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 5.873

meh session average today was 5.67, so didn't really expect any new PBs. :/


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 22, 2013)

didn't do any yesterday, only did 223 today.
Day 11


Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103



number of times: 3450/3451
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 5.033 (σ = 1.00)
best avg500: 5.373 (σ = 1.16)
best avg1000: 5.439 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 5.699 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 5.870

no pbs again today :/


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 24, 2013)

After my final exam, I decided to give this a go. I resisted posting in this thread until I was 'committed' enough and I didn't think I would give up. I currently average ~21 seconds so this is a lot of time for me (it takes me about an hour to do 100 solves), but so far I am slightly more than a day ahead 

Start date: 15th of November

Stats:

number of times: 3700/3700
best time: 12.20
worst time: 36.51

current avg5: 21.40 (σ = 2.26)
best avg5: *16.66* (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 22.09 (σ = 2.74)
best avg12: *18.16* (σ = 1.23)

current avg50: 21.20 (σ = 2.35)
best avg50: *19.30* (σ = 2.00)

current avg100: 21.06 (σ = 2.14)
best avg100: *19.70* (σ = 2.10)

current avg1000: 21.31 (σ = 2.31)
best avg1000: 21.10 (σ = 2.35)

session avg: 21.22 (σ = 2.31)
session mean: 21.34

*Bold* = PB



Spoiler: times



20.06[15-Nov], 22.68, 25.69, 21.86, 25.42,24.92, 18.42, 17.79, 24.00, 23.72,22.06, 30.85, 21.57, 21.66, 21.40,25.66, 25.68, 16.98, 16.65, 20.95,24.02, 21.56, 19.73, 19.87, 17.70,23.62, 24.16, 17.73, 19.91, 31.70,17.06, 26.79, 23.41, 17.59, 21.86,20.74, 21.25, 19.20, 19.98, 22.82,19.46, 19.74, 18.35, 20.98, 23.29,15.73, 23.43, 21.36, 24.37, 19.99,18.36, 18.20, 23.45, 17.97, 17.08,23.47, 23.29, 16.88, 20.90, 24.86,22.54, 18.80, 20.34, 22.97, 22.31,22.49, 19.45, 18.18, 21.87, 16.38,17.41, 19.18, 21.09, 19.30, 18.39,19.67, 19.76, 25.56, 25.50, 25.01,23.28, 29.31, 23.58, 18.60, 19.54,22.07, 23.21, 21.84, 20.37, 22.66,18.19, 26.49, 18.06, 21.08, 23.08,20.74, 20.60, 25.68, 23.86, 20.45,21.26, 23.74, 24.60, 20.71, 24.48,19.83, 20.31, 17.37, 31.10, 24.37,28.62, 20.68, 23.73, 20.05, 19.47,18.70, 21.33, 18.42, 17.74, 21.60,15.51, 21.81, 20.93, 23.50, 21.48,19.29, 20.04, 22.17, 19.00, 17.93,21.27, 21.02, 20.99, 18.07, 24.28,20.28, 18.71, 26.06, 19.69, 21.23,17.32, 19.66, 19.49, 19.25, 20.16,21.36, 20.29, 19.88, 18.44, 18.23,18.70, 21.91, 19.43, 20.36, 22.74,22.18, 23.38, 20.19, 20.30, 15.99,24.02, 17.05, 21.91, 23.88, 20.82,19.47, 17.06, 18.17, 21.88, 17.98,19.93, 24.11, 22.66, 16.42, 21.51,21.16, 21.08, 22.63, 25.86, 21.80,18.40, 20.76, 21.28, 20.65, 20.78,23.68, 21.04, 24.74, 28.04, 20.74,20.97, 21.26, 22.93, 25.45, 24.62,22.27, 35.33, 20.59, 20.29, 23.31,20.87, 23.87, 24.28, 20.55, 21.82,20.14, 21.94, 19.67, 21.65, 23.80,27.08, 15.08, 22.31, 20.35, 15.97,22.91, 22.73, 17.58, 25.37, 21.95,16.86, 24.00, 16.34, 18.94, 13.83,16.77, 20.40, 17.64, 19.87, 17.30,18.15, 21.63, 21.02, 17.84, 20.75,16.94, 20.13, 18.08, 19.69, 22.96,17.63, 21.78, 23.34, 20.61, 18.19,20.45, 21.62, 21.72, 18.92, 22.35,20.97, 24.03, 22.95, 20.75, 25.73,23.05, 17.41, 19.85, 19.97, 22.03,21.07, 18.75, 19.54, 18.04, 24.87,22.70, 24.24, 20.31, 21.39, 18.58,21.81, 22.61, 28.10, 21.13, 29.30,19.35, 21.13, 21.46, 22.68, 18.06,23.00, 17.94, 19.65, 17.01, 19.48,17.11, 17.23, 23.21, 21.27, 22.70,17.85, 18.48, 20.99, 19.58, 19.34,24.53, 20.12, 19.95, 20.17, 26.49,24.84, 21.59, 22.99, 24.27, 23.88,19.90, 21.77, 17.97, 24.61, 22.40,19.81, 26.84, 23.75, 19.67, 25.39,18.07, 24.26, 21.46, 21.03, 18.66,23.15, 24.75, 25.66, 19.28, 16.54,21.34, 21.55, 21.68, 17.89, 20.56,25.20, 21.22, 21.47, 19.90, 23.78,23.31, 22.11, 21.71, 21.21, 17.51,22.13, 21.20, 21.61, 23.65, 24.50,24.50, 21.44, 15.71, 21.88, 19.95,19.18, 18.53, 20.82, 23.31, 17.18,21.07, 24.45, 19.74, 22.70, 19.08,24.23, 18.79, 21.68, 20.47, 25.87,22.24, 17.72, 25.84, 21.29, 22.29,32.44, 21.44, 28.21, 26.86, 21.18,18.66, 23.41, 21.65, 24.31, 20.36,21.00, 20.62, 20.60, 16.89, 18.79,20.76, 17.03, 21.56, 21.65, 14.79,18.79, 35.54, 27.57, 25.87, 30.41,20.42, 21.56, 20.30, 19.35, 14.78,18.65, 20.13, 26.15, 22.10, 20.41,23.90, 20.42, 21.44, 21.64, 25.22,22.67, 24.53, 24.16, 20.18, 25.20,20.60, 19.65, 19.43, 24.63, 23.95,24.24, 18.71, 23.21, 19.85, 19.42,21.24, 23.36, 27.25, 27.15, 19.91,20.31, 19.20, 16.95, 23.33, 20.39,20.45, 31.62, 17.33, 24.75, 23.66,21.58, 20.13, 22.56, 14.82, 21.83,23.05, 15.62, 19.98, 19.06, 23.10,22.14, 22.59, 19.72, 22.55, 20.08,20.69, 19.66, 23.49, 20.68, 19.50,21.10, 18.76, 17.86, 20.94, 20.87,19.03, 16.48, 17.22, 21.42, 23.87,21.50, 20.07, 20.09, 16.18, 22.34,18.95, 20.33, 25.09, 18.49, 21.46,17.70, 19.45, 24.30, 21.65, 13.75,17.50, 19.17, 20.61, 21.03, 14.89,20.79, 20.19, 23.77, 17.63, 26.46,16.58, 21.15, 18.77, 19.98, 17.75,20.89, 21.86, 19.48, 19.24, 19.17,25.84, 14.49, 24.28, 16.78, 24.08,22.32, 22.35, 15.93, 23.35, 19.39,12.20, 21.13, 25.81, 25.29, 20.66,16.70, 21.38, 20.52, 19.92, 19.67,25.58, 19.36, 15.21, 23.31, 22.75,23.69, 22.73, 22.74, 14.23, 22.71,18.88, 21.58, 29.35, 18.34, 20.87,23.27, 23.07, 21.41, 22.50, 21.32,16.01, 18.77, 18.37, 21.22, 22.38,18.88, 21.60, 25.41, 22.97, 19.86,23.93, 20.54, 18.79, 19.77, 21.34,15.61, 19.89, 20.12, 23.11, 21.29,26.18, 20.24, 23.10, 19.19, 17.58,26.18, 18.35, 21.36, 22.88, 20.69,27.00, 23.60, 23.46, 26.77, 23.47,17.28, 21.10, 21.99, 23.37, 24.34,21.60, 20.36, 21.65, 19.98, 23.60,21.04, 20.26, 21.57, 20.66, 24.97,23.80, 24.17, 17.90, 20.88, 24.33,23.43

[16-Nov], 24.79, 20.29, 23.84,21.36, 23.46, 28.96, 19.48, 23.40,19.00, 20.77, 21.93, 17.75, 17.42,19.06, 24.36, 23.95, 21.04, 19.90,23.74, 19.40, 25.38, 21.89, 22.36,21.62, 22.98, 15.12, 24.30, 30.67,21.86, 21.20, 24.36, 19.42, 16.92,21.39, 18.52, 20.20, 20.76, 22.61,20.23, 21.37, 16.57, 21.02, 26.69,24.91, 19.93, 26.27, 17.55, 23.33,20.35, 21.49, 20.46, 18.72, 21.30,17.79, 21.65, 25.82, 15.83, 21.34,23.86, 18.19, 19.14, 20.61, 19.50,22.94, 19.58, 20.12, 20.02, 21.66,16.14, 19.85, 22.64, 19.35, 16.93,23.64, 19.83, 16.81, 20.22, 24.96,19.78, 19.35, 23.21, 15.05, 16.44,16.54, 24.92, 20.58, 17.82, 24.86,18.46, 21.08, 18.93, 17.61, 17.69,18.57, 29.42, 17.38, 20.25, 19.44,20.24, 23.36, 20.67, 23.58, 23.84,25.92, 22.93, 22.26, 27.87, 19.49,24.67, 23.46, 27.84, 24.29, 27.05,21.58, 19.09, 22.77, 25.34, 23.66,24.31, 23.34, 28.15, 26.94, 23.54,19.56, 22.16, 20.66, 22.02, 19.68,23.45, 20.18, 25.00, 19.22, 15.82,25.87, 21.47, 19.21, 23.40, 21.09,20.08, 22.33, 20.98, 18.90, 18.66,22.33, 23.78, 21.54, 22.57, 23.76,18.15, 24.89, 20.13, 25.04, 22.98,24.58, 20.89, 30.15, 21.05, 20.66,23.14, 26.44, 22.35, 21.18, 23.57,27.27, 20.38, 24.07, 25.42, 17.49,20.84, 20.71, 24.00, 19.98, 21.88,20.11, 23.50, 17.47, 20.03, 16.48,19.60, 22.66, 25.74, 18.31, 22.75,27.31, 22.08, 23.74, 21.38, 22.99,26.42, 24.46, 22.71, 22.20, 17.84,17.50, 23.82, 24.08, 19.18, 18.19,21.06, 23.75, 19.91, 24.14, 21.75,21.63, 24.39, 22.17, 22.26, 21.08,24.31, 18.06, 18.56, 21.41, 23.50,20.83, 24.37, 17.07, 19.82, 26.22,23.78, 19.30, 23.36, 22.14, 22.21,22.17, 23.91, 24.47, 19.83, 21.81,27.38, 22.28, 20.61, 19.82, 23.30,16.54, 24.41, 19.74, 20.71, 24.00,23.51, 24.49, 20.32, 22.06, 25.57,20.02, 23.85, 22.74, 16.88, 21.53,17.88, 22.25, 19.75, 24.27, 28.93,20.82, 25.06, 20.82, 22.74, 24.34,20.17, 21.74, 25.90, 20.08, 20.20,21.90, 16.98, 19.16, 27.73, 20.99,19.42, 16.02, 21.86, 17.82, 21.20,20.46, 25.25, 22.33, 18.85, 20.14,24.94, 19.84, 17.44, 20.48, 23.06,24.79, 18.81, 20.40, 20.06, 25.14,23.23, 22.22, 18.46, 23.28, 20.25,24.46, 21.98, 18.86, 24.98, 19.09,27.09, 24.73

[17-Nov], 19.40, 19.31,19.49, 21.50, 24.60, 17.42, 22.52,16.18, 21.56, 17.30, 22.06, 24.34,19.13, 19.51, 24.90, 29.88, 25.36,28.77, 22.93, 17.40, 19.22, 16.90,21.16, 16.49, 17.81, 26.52, 23.29,17.96, 20.70, 16.45, 23.92, 17.87,20.74, 18.03, 19.22, 20.07, 32.16,18.44, 18.08, 22.16, 19.00, 16.85,23.38, 23.48, 23.51, 18.58, 20.92,24.76, 18.06, 21.48, 23.78, 15.63,18.86, 21.70, 17.52, 23.02, 17.79,20.63, 17.73, 19.86, 20.64, 21.36,18.18, 21.02, 18.14, 17.67, 16.50,19.86, 22.82, 21.75, 16.67, 17.28,18.55, 20.17, 17.61, 22.38, 18.66,17.61, 21.78, 18.18, 19.82, 18.30,19.47, 19.50, 17.75, 21.39, 17.29,19.73, 19.35, 15.62, 17.94, 18.56,21.64, 23.88, 24.57, 22.62, 21.29,19.82, 20.34, 25.60, 17.80, 21.08,20.83, 21.69, 20.39, 21.74, 20.17,17.16, 17.98, 21.50, 20.22, 18.90,21.20, 22.48, 24.55, 20.31, 24.96,22.90, 21.13, 23.77, 14.86, 21.18,23.34, 16.94, 24.51, 18.67, 21.84,16.78, 18.90, 20.22, 20.94, 18.57,17.22, 20.24, 20.26, 20.90, 19.27,17.30, 22.30, 19.39, 20.82, 22.62,25.77, 19.77, 18.96, 18.55, 17.11,20.36, 19.96, 20.28, 23.65, 22.04,27.05, 23.83, 23.65, 23.05, 20.24,19.29, 21.94, 23.00, 30.21, 18.86,20.16, 22.64, 25.23, 21.79, 31.81,18.35, 20.95, 25.67, 21.32, 17.43,21.53, 21.26, 23.92, 20.41, 19.49,21.94, 19.40, 22.47, 19.92, 24.28,21.28, 18.67, 22.34, 20.05, 20.22,18.70, 19.59, 18.85, 21.27, 21.94,16.12, 25.35, 19.66, 19.79, 24.95,17.88, 23.85, 20.07

[18-Nov], 21.23,25.44, 21.05, 25.13, 21.00, 18.76,20.75, 20.80, 30.76, 21.67, 21.39,25.33, 31.21, 18.27, 19.81, 15.16,20.16, 26.47, 25.90, 24.19, 23.73,25.42, 19.77, 22.16, 19.57, 22.47,24.06, 20.29, 17.48, 15.45, 21.24,23.04, 20.24, 20.81, 22.61, 21.38,24.02, 21.05, 23.19, 21.80, 23.12,16.72, 17.43, 21.14, 23.75, 20.22,25.49, 19.73, 22.06, 25.87, 25.05,20.48, 19.38, 19.10, 20.70, 20.78,19.18, 21.94, 19.29, 20.23, 21.02,25.73, 21.34, 20.04, 25.90, 23.95,20.37, 19.63, 24.80, 22.79, 22.54,20.48, 18.07, 22.10, 22.00, 17.66,17.40, 24.85, 19.63, 20.17, 24.26,20.76, 23.53, 21.21, 19.93, 18.33,18.00, 22.88, 23.49, 19.85, 31.22,21.55, 25.01, 18.22, 21.17, 23.55,28.25, 18.97, 17.88, 25.75, 20.05,20.59, 18.98, 19.24, 20.37, 23.26,15.25, 18.67, 19.82, 20.86, 19.41,17.77, 17.22, 21.25, 20.43, 21.04,22.79, 26.40, 20.53, 18.90, 19.34,19.17, 19.58, 19.21, 14.79, 20.88,20.94, 21.81, 20.57, 16.57, 22.03,18.00, 18.97, 21.08, 22.18, 21.37,19.38, 20.99, 17.95, 24.05, 18.62,21.94, 19.26, 21.91, 19.41, 22.60,23.26, 14.58, 18.42, 18.84, 15.84,18.28, 15.29, 17.83, 24.72, 22.38,18.92, 21.94, 26.66, 21.66, 16.80,18.09, 21.28, 23.95, 21.03, 22.03,19.80, 24.10, 19.60, 20.53, 25.81,22.06, 18.56, 19.95, 22.42, 20.82,19.83, 21.86, 23.68, 16.95, 20.16,19.01, 18.94, 28.10, 21.87, 20.39,18.01, 20.30, 22.76, 25.57, 21.70,21.00, 24.18, 19.99, 16.15, 19.24,21.15, 22.82, 18.67, 19.75, 19.74,20.95, 24.58, 16.61, 20.29, 18.98,16.66, 16.26, 20.16, 20.39, 19.35,24.95, 19.04, 27.17, 23.06, 29.69,21.07, 21.02, 20.40, 17.90, 20.94,20.11, 22.27, 20.81, 20.22, 22.33,18.94, 20.06, 17.46, 24.06, 25.14,21.99, 21.19, 23.30, 26.53, 20.38,23.90, 27.58, 19.66, 19.76, 24.68,28.43, 21.93, 21.39, 18.61, 23.24,20.44, 20.72, 24.43, 27.82, 22.45,21.20, 23.89, 24.27, 29.86, 31.29,23.85, 18.14, 21.41, 25.70, 21.64,22.62, 23.49, 23.60, 20.93, 25.45,18.13, 21.59, 23.55, 16.34, 16.63,15.85, 24.69, 18.88, 22.00, 23.82,16.77, 21.65, 20.61, 17.25, 24.91,21.06, 19.60, 23.01, 21.70, 17.39,20.24, 22.74, 20.95, 19.48, 25.03,21.48, 23.98, 27.13, 22.69, 19.12,20.68, 26.39, 22.78, 21.48, 21.05,22.41, 18.60, 18.80, 20.25, 26.87,17.78, 25.41, 24.41, 19.44, 25.25,19.71, 19.55, 18.72, 21.10, 23.05,21.74, 19.86, 30.91, 19.51, 22.33,18.15, 19.32, 24.63, 21.45, 21.54,21.24, 25.77, 25.27, 19.78, 19.05,21.55, 20.05, 19.43, 22.92, 20.45,21.90, 17.71, 20.35, 23.39, 20.95,22.72, 27.17, 23.99, 19.02, 23.52,16.20, 21.16, 24.00, 21.07, 16.01,22.41, 24.94, 21.91, 24.70, 17.48,25.56, 26.70, 21.57, 15.81, 22.50,23.07, 20.11, 20.69, 17.31, 21.07,21.17, 17.45, 16.51, 19.15, 20.69,22.20, 23.07, 20.83, 15.30, 25.81,18.41, 19.13, 19.75, 26.68, 22.26,23.13, 22.61, 20.50, 18.92, 23.21,19.04, 22.57, 20.90, 19.32, 19.85,20.58, 23.92, 17.55, 21.29, 19.26,22.36, 29.06, 15.31, 31.56, 22.89,28.14, 23.34, 19.46, 21.50, 19.69,23.98, 21.51, 26.53, 26.19, 21.82,19.76, 19.90, 23.61, 18.70, 22.71,20.60, 19.12, 18.94, 17.86, 21.55,18.06, 17.94, 18.91, 22.07, 33.20,16.64, 23.81, 26.84, 20.66, 18.19,21.04, 22.84, 20.47, 17.83, 23.00,21.44, 22.71, 21.47, 15.22, 23.38,21.99, 20.52, 17.98, 16.18, 22.46,18.24, 25.80, 22.87, 24.85, 20.16,24.91, 23.87, 20.24, 20.51, 22.62,22.29, 16.68, 22.10, 16.58, 18.06,20.21, 21.00, 18.82, 15.34, 23.56,20.36, 20.62, 20.96, 19.97, 20.32,23.16, 21.52, 22.06, 19.66, 24.33,15.74, 19.98, 19.53, 18.63, 21.58,22.34, 24.60, 22.06, 20.40, 24.27,22.18, 20.46, 16.84, 25.74, 19.22,21.38, 21.78, 16.89, 22.98, 25.86,17.00, 17.02, 20.19, 18.30

[19-Nov], 24.41, 20.78, 17.64,24.78, 20.05, 21.45, 25.51, 24.18,21.38, 17.74, 19.77, 21.48, 23.60,24.89, 22.08, 24.69, 19.27, 21.83,22.73, 19.80, 20.50, 18.10, 21.44,23.77, 23.56, 21.26, 22.67, 24.44,17.10, 21.58, 25.98, 19.80, 20.94,22.27, 24.08, 22.08, 20.85, 27.50,21.46, 19.78, 19.56, 17.72, 27.14,23.30, 22.33, 15.69, 20.29, 16.58,17.03, 23.26, 23.04, 21.97, 22.15,30.25, 21.66, 30.91, 17.66, 25.06,21.34, 21.21, 25.22, 21.86, 19.23,22.78, 21.45, 23.75, 22.58, 24.04,21.17, 17.06, 22.26, 23.03, 23.44,20.58, 18.88, 20.04, 23.77, 25.06,23.09, 18.42, 21.51, 23.42, 18.88,17.94, 26.46, 24.62, 23.71, 22.30,20.22, 29.38, 21.17, 22.46, 17.89,24.37, 25.13, 28.63, 18.94, 27.45,22.07, 20.60, 19.55, 34.23, 20.07,27.93, 20.07, 19.58, 16.92, 22.13,25.22, 23.19, 22.55, 18.69, 19.98,20.67, 21.22, 22.63, 18.12, 21.70,19.60, 22.00, 17.06, 17.99, 21.05,16.26, 21.90, 19.77, 23.65, 21.58,25.70, 21.69, 22.22, 26.71, 17.47,16.44, 21.98, 26.20, 22.39, 19.21,22.10, 20.61, 18.10, 21.76, 28.04,20.88, 21.57, 20.99, 20.29, 35.51,20.83, 22.66, 19.69, 23.85, 19.51,23.12, 25.08, 17.25, 18.84, 19.84,18.41, 24.30, 23.67, 20.12, 16.56,20.80, 23.86, 18.05, 21.52, 23.20,21.98, 18.62, 23.57, 21.81, 23.01,19.74, 20.36, 23.99, 23.06, 20.16,17.05, 15.16, 18.90, 22.76, 21.21,26.81, 24.03, 33.94, 18.37, 16.32,19.20, 18.12, 20.77, 21.12, 23.72,26.12, 21.22, 21.94, 20.38, 21.90,21.81, 19.37, 23.96, 25.49, 22.73,22.63, 20.94, 22.62, 18.55, 22.90,24.50, 22.48, 22.30, 24.25, 29.92,19.44, 22.71, 21.36, 20.67, 19.26,20.70, 21.18, 20.32, 18.71, 21.44,18.77, 19.67, 22.20, 25.84, 22.22,19.77, 19.90, 20.07, 20.84, 24.34,21.02, 17.51, 18.11, 22.92, 18.25,28.04, 23.60, 17.17, 21.38, 22.49,18.53, 21.35, 25.97, 22.93, 16.42,23.52, 18.35, 18.84, 17.39, 21.11,25.21, 25.53, 24.73, 24.46, 22.27,16.28, 21.64, 20.61, 23.94, 17.36,18.59, 23.64, 19.83, 22.25, 21.58,21.00, 22.70, 24.40, 17.57, 22.42,20.69, 23.06, 26.59, 19.66, 21.39,26.35, 21.81, 22.48, 18.75, 22.95,17.01, 27.33, 21.79, 22.97, 24.97,25.67, 23.15, 21.44, 21.50, 20.66,26.92, 24.92, 28.32, 18.03, 26.14,25.44, 22.10

[20-Nov], 19.60, 20.73, 21.80,21.71, 16.71, 25.64, 22.29, 20.43,22.82, 22.83, 19.58, 22.05, 20.75,23.22, 20.59, 16.23, 16.40, 21.09,25.17, 17.88, 19.34, 17.57, 19.66,19.20, 18.96, 20.50, 25.62, 22.37,23.82, 16.84, 18.23, 22.02, 23.25,25.49, 24.45, 19.72, 23.67, 21.68,23.06, 24.14, 21.49, 25.51, 21.03,17.91, 19.97, 22.70, 25.39, 17.00,20.03, 18.98, 17.07, 18.75, 16.57,20.97, 17.55, 19.41, 15.50, 20.12,17.52, 19.73, 17.36, 17.56, 19.99,19.52, 23.19, 18.95, 23.82, 22.60,16.85, 24.51, 21.31, 20.19, 21.79,17.23, 22.03, 23.27, 22.60, 23.81,19.48, 22.94, 17.90, 24.93, 22.24,20.87, 25.03, 19.05, 20.47, 26.38,20.46, 19.31, 17.97, 21.82, 19.18,23.56, 18.08, 16.45, 21.04, 16.84,17.46, 20.70, 25.71, 23.52, 25.88,20.60, 19.56, 16.23, 18.32, 20.87,17.91, 16.86, 21.51, 22.58, 19.74,20.70, 27.65, 22.79, 25.27, 19.66,18.55, 18.99, 23.01, 22.02, 22.62,18.00, 22.96, 23.16, 18.09, 23.62,27.74, 31.61, 18.76, 18.55, 19.70,19.39, 19.41, 21.25, 22.52, 22.64,27.32, 24.26, 15.70, 20.96, 23.23,20.84, 21.26, 16.57, 25.16, 25.22,18.24, 21.20, 21.71, 22.03, 19.28,21.56, 18.05, 24.16, 17.80, 19.09,25.03, 22.06, 25.65, 22.91, 18.18,26.27, 19.10, 24.71, 21.59, 24.97,19.30, 24.27, 25.68, 18.75, 19.20,21.86, 17.14, 17.76, 20.79, 26.33,20.86, 23.53, 22.10, 18.95, 18.64,24.15, 17.37, 25.00, 16.84, 18.16,18.21, 18.19, 21.70, 21.76, 27.55,21.69, 16.92, 20.20, 17.54, 23.75,21.28, 24.12, 22.13, 24.21, 22.03,22.94, 27.90, 25.96, 23.38, 19.52,23.57, 22.80, 24.96, 26.16, 22.72,26.10, 20.57, 22.98, 23.67, 22.37,17.17, 18.45, 14.71, 22.09, 19.05,18.83, 20.72, 16.82, 23.26, 25.78,17.34, 18.49, 19.72, 18.13, 22.94,19.56, 24.27, 22.14, 27.83, 18.81,20.49, 21.51, 18.05, 19.93, 24.13,17.71, 20.77, 19.18, 19.04, 18.81,23.83, 20.21, 20.86, 18.43, 23.37,21.39, 21.57, 18.77, 21.88, 23.44,18.64, 22.54, 24.54, 22.14, 17.53,20.95, 20.59, 20.76, 20.64, 19.21,21.55, 22.88, 23.09, 20.23, 24.30,22.35, 24.41, 19.66, 23.64, 26.52,22.18, 18.62, 18.62, 20.62, 21.38,26.51, 22.30, 27.58, 20.55, 17.76,19.05, 24.11, 26.71, 22.89, 22.27,21.77, 20.79, 27.53, 16.45, 21.69,16.21, 17.33, 15.36, 22.14, 25.21,17.54, 23.65, 25.42, 25.33, 19.52,26.48, 20.71, 19.38, 23.85, 32.34,19.78, 22.98, 21.48, 19.31, 22.77,18.45, 16.22, 26.00, 22.60, 26.27,15.45, 22.41, 22.42, 18.71, 22.70,21.22, 20.84, 24.79, 20.48, 18.61,20.76, 20.34, 19.50, 23.44, 27.17,23.63, 20.22, 22.84, 23.26, 17.84,18.78, 26.47, 25.01, 21.10, 24.96,17.30, 28.74

[21-Nov], 23.37, 22.79, 25.84,22.30, 16.12, 22.25, 19.99, 28.41,18.31, 18.29, 16.46, 21.38, 15.65,20.18, 20.46, 21.82, 20.73, 18.64,17.20, 20.42, 18.29, 19.94, 19.36,18.08, 26.65, 24.76, 20.37, 21.30,19.29, 15.94, 20.08, 20.82, 20.09,22.30, 17.14, 21.41, 23.74, 24.11,22.66, 26.30, 22.05, 19.32, 17.99,18.65, 21.22, 17.11, 21.16, 21.58,27.00, 22.03, 19.83, 20.22, 19.66,27.02, 21.59, 19.83, 24.74, 21.26,16.35, 16.41, 23.05, 19.44, 19.86,17.90, 17.18, 21.54, 21.21, 17.78,20.66, 21.96, 22.84, 21.72, 18.78,17.89, 21.50, 23.35, 17.90, 19.27,22.82, 21.11, 22.00, 18.90, 17.32,18.17, 20.22, 20.80, 20.44, 17.62,23.21, 33.75, 15.17, 23.63, 27.94,19.84, 16.51, 20.14, 23.85, 20.78,18.86, 22.27, 17.15, 18.83, 25.58,19.74, 20.98, 22.52, 22.74, 20.82,21.59, 20.05, 22.27, 20.63, 17.61,20.41, 21.51, 18.71, 17.69, 20.12,21.39, 17.96, 21.25, 29.61, 19.14,21.36, 21.13, 15.56, 23.56, 21.24,23.55, 19.56, 20.81, 19.43, 19.14,22.15, 20.99, 20.60, 19.74, 21.51,25.69, 23.27, 19.01, 16.92, 22.14,17.23, 18.43, 21.07, 20.46, 22.23,19.07, 28.65, 23.06, 24.02, 22.09,17.40, 19.31, 18.26, 21.17, 20.45,20.11, 17.30, 20.13, 16.76, 21.78,19.19, 17.29, 18.49, 20.54, 20.18,18.07, 24.56, 18.15, 18.07, 22.27,18.73, 21.78, 19.77, 24.76, 23.92,17.61, 16.99, 16.77, 15.49, 21.52,22.43, 21.09, 21.45, 14.84, 15.62,18.68, 20.12, 18.06, 19.65, 16.48,19.14, 16.58, 22.72, 20.15, 24.95,22.64, 17.03, 16.32, 20.50, 19.42,19.59, 17.58, 16.85, 17.71, 20.13,19.56, 20.34, 24.18, 23.16, 19.07,21.45, 27.10, 25.25, 23.65, 20.96,17.48, 19.70, 19.53, 17.14, 19.86,17.77, 20.16, 17.66, 19.33, 25.28,21.59, 16.64, 16.18, 25.82, 19.65,19.43, 19.17, 21.35, 20.91, 21.76,15.40, 20.85, 19.70, 16.25, 16.39,18.17, 22.64, 22.88, 17.52, 20.26,20.23, 22.62, 19.33, 19.94, 19.42,25.24, 19.95, 22.47, 21.05, 19.14,21.26, 18.08, 30.29, 23.93, 23.24,21.08, 21.11, 27.41, 17.76, 25.23,27.25, 18.38, 18.39, 16.94, 19.62,21.85, 18.63, 22.90, 21.37, 25.99,22.17, 15.90, 20.32, 20.51, 21.53,18.36, 18.06, 19.80, 20.34, 23.72,16.57, 22.26, 26.09, 21.38, 25.52,26.14, 15.92, 20.66, 23.96, 19.87,27.17, 27.82, 22.69, 24.56, 22.75,23.09, 28.33, 24.65, 23.71, 14.51,20.78, 21.31, 19.54, 18.88, 23.92,19.48, 25.50, 26.13, 22.36, 17.08,27.67, 20.01, 17.21, 19.41, 22.51,19.02, 21.34, 19.22, 18.50, 21.41,18.13, 19.44, 18.90, 20.33, 20.55,21.58, 23.19, 30.02, 20.82, 23.13,21.90, 20.37, 20.65, 28.29, 19.36,22.42, 18.82, 21.16, 19.40, 12.32,22.26, 24.61, 25.54, 22.80, 19.34,19.40, 22.66, 21.32, 20.42, 21.58,20.20, 30.21, 20.65, 17.66, 20.48,21.35, 23.30, 25.70, 19.33, 22.53,14.70, 20.40, 24.43, 19.91, 17.15,22.19, 25.03, 18.78, 21.26, 21.38,18.42, 23.51, 19.90, 22.74, 24.31,18.93, 24.40, 20.08, 25.50, 22.10,22.82, 18.26, 22.78, 20.45, 18.62,17.07, 23.72, 19.81, 17.44, 23.42,20.13, 19.70, 17.57, 19.47, 17.04,25.40, 28.33, 23.18, 23.06, 22.54,20.93, 22.03, 19.62, 20.18, 20.09,22.89, 23.40, 16.98, 22.30, 19.71,21.75, 18.67, 19.26, 19.01, 18.64,19.42, 21.83, 20.41, 24.94, 26.17,28.80, 30.83, 20.17, 22.68, 19.74,21.38, 19.69, 25.02, 17.90, 25.73,20.22, 23.94, 20.98, 19.05, 19.60,19.90, 19.47, 26.14, 30.37, 22.62,16.59, 20.18

[22-Nov], 28.82, 27.41, 18.79,18.66, 27.09, 26.06, 24.72, 20.61,22.26, 20.95, 26.50, 19.14, 21.90,15.88, 19.10, 23.19, 24.95, 18.46,19.48, 20.98, 22.21, 18.26, 18.50,19.85, 18.30, 23.58, 22.39, 21.18,25.22, 20.82, 24.07, 18.70, 21.30,29.81, 20.19, 23.03, 21.64, 20.06,21.74, 24.46, 26.01, 17.70, 22.66,17.68, 21.72, 19.40, 15.54, 29.58,18.13, 24.40, 23.26, 19.58, 17.80,26.98, 22.18, 19.44, 20.88, 16.06,21.73, 17.10, 17.98, 24.24, 21.23,20.74, 23.96, 22.95, 17.72, 22.01,26.08, 24.89, 17.02, 18.52, 20.93,28.69, 21.26, 17.80, 22.15, 27.07,20.26, 22.12, 19.22, 20.92, 28.59,20.66, 21.75, 20.58, 23.10, 21.94,19.22, 21.99, 17.83, 19.98, 23.67,21.27, 18.35, 18.73, 22.36, 20.98,24.60, 25.06, 24.54, 25.99, 26.48,23.10, 23.99, 22.02, 22.46, 20.13,20.50, 26.16, 20.72, 20.86, 30.28,25.03, 19.75, 22.01, 21.11, 25.10,26.95, 25.10, 19.59, 23.61, 18.38,23.02, 25.57, 24.58, 20.24, 21.20,18.18, 23.32, 22.59, 29.86, 19.76,20.97, 21.81, 16.30, 20.05, 21.98,21.55, 28.43, 22.76, 13.49, 24.01,22.82, 21.85, 28.17, 15.98, 21.70,19.04, 19.98

[23-Nov], 21.19, 22.07, 19.60,21.99, 19.94, 25.72, 21.77, 19.38,23.72, 18.98, 25.24, 23.52, 22.20,23.78, 31.35, 15.38, 16.46, 18.99,25.62, 21.77, 20.69, 20.86, 25.54,20.94, 20.70, 23.02, 24.61, 24.78,16.26, 22.04, 19.27, 23.51, 18.57,23.89, 22.19, 21.67, 25.59, 18.74,18.55, 22.44, 15.10, 27.76, 18.40,19.55, 19.28, 22.18, 24.78, 22.50,19.54, 20.59, 22.02, 19.13, 31.81,21.87, 24.86, 20.38, 24.16, 24.04,20.70, 20.74, 24.74, 19.26, 21.42,22.06, 21.66, 20.94, 25.04, 21.00,20.52, 23.25, 19.25, 27.95, 20.42,22.48, 16.91, 20.77, 21.48, 20.19,12.96, 18.54, 18.41, 18.95, 20.76,17.24, 16.14, 19.09, 18.34, 21.75,21.36, 18.54, 21.72, 21.74, 19.98,21.82, 19.27, 17.70, 22.64, 14.37,16.98, 22.82, 21.64, 21.92, 24.96,18.80, 22.38, 21.69, 17.56, 23.27,24.34, 20.59, 23.42, 27.83, 26.78,23.47, 18.63, 20.32, 23.07, 19.81,23.37, 17.59, 17.16, 23.17, 18.03,17.95, 22.37, 20.34, 22.04, 15.78,18.30, 20.97, 20.30, 23.29, 18.94,21.86, 22.06, 13.86, 30.16, 17.70,20.50, 24.22, 19.60, 22.46, 21.13,22.25, 23.86, 20.54, 25.44, 16.88,24.42, 19.10, 18.38, 19.29, 20.04,22.72, 18.26, 17.34, 20.08, 20.02,21.70, 19.26, 30.22, 20.97, 25.02,22.22, 19.21, 30.07, 21.70, 19.93,23.37, 24.71, 22.59, 20.82, 17.26,21.89, 25.56, 21.22, 19.97, 17.25,20.01, 24.78, 29.22, 15.92, 19.42,21.50, 34.74, 17.92, 19.76, 17.44,22.30, 22.15, 16.23, 19.63, 21.48,22.71, 19.66, 21.35, 19.96, 19.35,27.00, 23.26, 22.44, 24.69, 20.64,20.14, 22.23, 24.30, 20.67, 20.18,21.99, 21.49, 20.61, 24.08, 15.07,26.74, 26.44, 22.18, 21.09, 21.74,18.86, 16.66, 22.07, 21.31, 31.18,23.65, 21.30, 23.49, 15.47, 24.52,22.39, 22.00, 21.54, 21.53, 21.50,18.76, 16.82, 21.11, 28.55, 19.06,24.84, 20.96, 16.81, 24.79, 19.74,20.86, 21.42, 21.57, 20.71, 23.87,23.11, 23.01, 26.12, 25.50, 19.46,18.94, 27.57, 20.79, 17.55, 18.40,22.90, 18.25, 20.36, 19.68, 19.24,21.55, 20.12, 20.34, 20.61, 25.36,20.79, 23.43, 20.59, 22.37, 25.38,20.97, 22.85, 23.32, 31.13, 21.29,19.80, 25.21, 21.00, 25.11, 23.13,23.87, 18.59, 30.03, 18.43, 27.04,21.32, 21.60, 13.50, 23.05, 22.74,20.11, 22.24, 24.25, 21.32, 20.17,33.11[OMG I popped my Weilong!],19.84, 23.32, 19.38, 20.42, 24.28,17.18, 22.77, 20.02, 23.37, 21.11,16.68, 24.89, 21.53, 16.01, 18.04,22.75, 22.64, 18.59, 23.40, 16.43,18.15, 21.90, 18.47, 19.44, 21.71,24.91, 23.02, 24.15, 20.13, 25.45,15.94, 24.70, 21.42, 18.90, 21.90,22.87, 20.68, 29.78, 16.63, 24.37,19.95, 20.45, 22.48, 18.78, 24.66,18.35, 27.71, 20.00, 23.85, 20.74

18.06[24-Nov], 19.90, 22.92, 23.70, 29.12,22.93, 20.66, 22.39, 18.90, 19.83,24.65, 21.34, 25.90, 20.77, 17.78,23.10, 23.18, 27.89, 20.69, 17.10,18.62, 21.73, 22.28, 22.03, 21.06,20.31, 22.93, 20.07, 18.16, 20.49,22.89, 22.50, 19.03, 24.05, 26.11,20.23, 23.53, 22.16, 18.46, 20.40,17.87, 20.50, 19.12, 23.69, 21.03,25.58, 22.01, 20.12, 22.77, 25.80,16.32, 23.57, 22.72, 18.04, 24.92,24.30, 21.71, 17.59, 26.15, 22.36,24.65, 22.41, 25.55, 19.83, 20.40,22.75, 23.12, 17.96, 18.57, 20.62,23.44, 20.11, 22.23, 22.33, 21.93,20.52, 17.98, 16.66, 15.60, 17.49,19.24, 19.68, 21.37, 21.01, 17.35,19.52, 20.18, 14.56, 20.56, 18.53,16.09, 21.91, 25.58, 21.37, 20.47,18.68, 18.05, 19.68, 17.81, 20.42,21.99, 24.12, 23.22, 24.39, 19.56,23.15, 26.46, 18.05, 20.61, 20.19,17.57, 22.62, 21.31, 20.66, 18.04,17.91, 19.71, 16.25, 23.75, 22.96,17.27, 27.84, 24.25, 19.33, 22.32,23.07, 25.43, 21.95, 21.68, 24.47,20.10, 20.81, 26.02, 21.30, 18.71,20.69, 21.86, 18.96, 20.34, 22.07,20.63, 21.25, 20.40, 22.58, 22.13,15.49, 19.51, 22.46, 18.70, 22.29,21.66, 19.01, 28.43, 27.34, 20.91,20.03, 18.44, 20.21, 21.23, 23.43,20.60, 26.64, 20.28, 17.97, 19.47,19.36, 24.75, 22.63, 24.17, 20.13,22.29, 18.01, 16.94, 19.82, 21.43,20.75, 18.33, 25.27, 21.42, 21.43,20.39, 20.36, 18.35, 19.45, 22.30,24.06, 22.80, 19.98, 20.61, 21.68,24.49, 21.52, 23.90, 17.18, 18.52,20.17, 22.78, 26.75, 20.65, 24.60,17.87, 21.75, 20.54, 24.03, 17.81,24.27, 19.33, 20.36, 18.35, 24.16,19.46, 15.66, 23.08, 20.63, 25.95,20.22, 22.95, 22.39, 20.63, 19.36,19.75, 19.31, 25.82, 27.07, 21.90,21.20, 22.18, 24.97, 22.70, 16.92,19.77, 23.08, 24.38, 21.93, 23.27,17.01, 18.99, 17.09, 20.92, 20.54,18.15, 22.38, 20.31, 21.00, 21.65,19.96, 24.88, 21.47, 19.92, 24.24,20.51, 19.69, 18.74, 16.58, 16.99,23.77, 15.26, 20.41, 24.25, 20.77,26.02, 24.52, 27.61, 19.60, 17.99,21.50, 20.15, 29.22, 16.21, 25.57,19.43, 19.75, 22.56, 22.72, 25.12,25.73, 20.74, 19.32, 21.77, 22.99,24.15, 18.42, 18.60, 21.17, 25.27,17.10, 23.94, 16.60, 20.45, 13.57,20.02, 19.95, 23.98, 20.94, 25.31,18.29, 25.30, 21.98, 22.00, 19.63,20.52, 19.45, 22.49, 25.91, 23.42,23.36, 17.90, 23.97, 20.12, 20.62,20.12, 23.90, 18.50, 20.54, 19.80,24.49, 18.93, 22.78, 26.46, 17.84,23.44, 20.39, 19.20, 18.97, 20.75,25.10, 20.46, 27.10, 18.76, 20.27,18.62, 20.94, 31.39, 21.54, 18.13,29.54, 18.61, 21.99, 16.53, 19.10,18.94, 20.70, 17.10, 20.93, 22.24,21.17, 25.87, 22.26, 25.63, 18.75,17.51, 25.67, 30.38, 22.15, 21.02,19.07, 21.88, 21.54, 17.96, 16.89,21.49, 22.27, 17.63, 25.94, 20.70,17.40, 23.27, 21.03, 15.18, 18.76,19.90, 19.24, 14.50, 16.17, 21.82,19.90, 20.82, 19.74, 20.34, 21.88,20.39, 20.15, 19.26, 31.38, 19.96,21.96, 18.34, 16.69, 19.33, 22.19,20.68, 20.75, 19.16, 17.81, 19.70,17.45, 22.71, 18.22, 31.08, 24.35,18.10, 20.74, 23.90, 22.74, 22.61,22.26, 22.13, 20.37, 23.30, 22.51,18.12, 18.91, 17.45, 21.90, 36.51,21.63, 17.07, 21.66, 19.21, 22.12,21.86, 18.61, 17.86, 20.98, 20.27,19.22, 20.98, 35.82[I POPPED MY WEILONG AGAIN!!!], 18.86,26.50, 21.39, 19.25, 21.58, 23.70,23.19, 19.13, 21.63, 21.66, 18.86,19.99, 17.56, 19.01, 22.87, 19.30,19.87, 21.90, 19.75, 17.94, 21.92,23.45, 19.21, 23.63, 22.41, 21.57,19.58, 23.72, 17.78, 20.48, 16.41,19.80, 21.26, 22.06, 23.23, 20.22,22.01, 22.50, 19.84, 21.56, 17.76,15.43, 21.66, 19.63, 17.38, 21.94,24.13, 19.34, 17.79, 25.99, 18.74,16.42, 27.49, 22.64, 17.78, 18.03,22.42, 25.00, 27.20, 21.81, 20.40,22.80, 19.91, 20.06, 33.34, 20.52,27.87, 20.54, 23.07, 24.98, 18.69,22.30, 18.83


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 24, 2013)

EeeeeWarne said:


> After my final exam, I decided to give this a go. I resisted posting in this thread until I was 'committed' enough and I didn't think I would give up. I currently average ~21 seconds so this is a lot of time for me (it takes me about an hour to do 100 solves), but so far I am slightly more than a day ahead



By your username, are you a cricket fan? If so, damn you Aussies


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 25, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> By your username, are you a cricket fan? If so, damn you Aussies



Yes, I am a cricket fan - another reason why I want to stay ahead, planning on going to the Perth Test on the 13th, so finishing 2 days early would be preferable...

But my username is not (intentionally) cricketing related, only just noticed that


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 25, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> didn't do any yesterday, only did 223 today.
> Day 11
> number of times: 3450/3451
> best time: 1.623
> ...



I've managed 100 solves in the past 4 days. I'm super busy with NaNoWriMo, school, and other stuff. I'm going to put this on hold until December and continue with Day 12 on the 1st. I know it kinda makes this a not-exactly-a-month-but-close-enough 10,000 solve marathon, but I'll finish in December.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 25, 2013)

Day 11, did 400 solves "today" (currently 2am the next day so I'm not sure what qualifies). Not a great day for me, 21.37 average, hoping to be getting consistently sub 21 average.

Stats:

number of times: 4100/4100
best time: 12.20
worst time: 36.51

current avg5: 19.77 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 16.66 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 21.13 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 18.16 (σ = 1.23)

current avg50: 20.99 (σ = 1.96)
best avg50: 19.30 (σ = 2.00)

current avg100: 21.21 (σ = 1.88)
best avg100: 19.70 (σ = 2.10)

current avg1000: 21.26 (σ = 2.20)
best avg1000: 21.10 (σ = 2.35)

session avg: 21.24 (σ = 2.29)
session mean: 21.35

Hopefully I can extend my 'lead' to 2 days this week (currently I am 1 day an 100 solves ahead of where I have to be)


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Nov 26, 2013)

Day 12: Another day, another 400 solves. Only 305.55 solves per day required. Hopefully I can do another 500 tomorrow, then I'll be a full 2 days ahead. 21.06 average today, and if not for a bad 225-325, it would've been sub 21 (I was averaging 20.8 until then). Had two PLL skips within 13 solves as well, 13.99 and 13.96 - no good average of 12 

number of times: 4500/4500
best time: 12.20
worst time: 36.51
best avg5: 16.66 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 18.16 (σ = 1.23)
best avg50: 19.30 (σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 19.70 (σ = 2.10)
best avg500: 20.85 (σ = 2.36)
best avg1000: 21.10 (σ = 2.35)
session avg: 21.22 (σ = 2.29)
session mean: 21.32


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 2, 2013)

Went away over the weekend for 3 days. Only did 250 solves over those days (I actually did 350, but I failed to save the 100 I did on the first day, so I'm not counting it as I want to see the 10000 in qqtimport). I'm currently 300 solves behind, I know however that 400 solves per day is achievable for me on a regular basis (I've done 3x 500+ solve days), so I should be back on schedule within 4 days. I don't want to push too hard though, there have been some days where the last bits of cubing I haven't enjoyed - I've just been cubing to try and get to a 'nice' number (I prefer to do a multiple of 50 solves in a day, I don't like stopping on weird numbers). This generally leads to bad times also (I cube to do solves, not to get times, so I average ~1-1.5 seconds higher) so I generally tend to break my cubing up into 100-200 solve sessions. (After about 2 hours I get bored of cubing).

Also, I've taken to using a wireless keyboard. The spacebar on my laptop seems to have suffered from some hard hitting finishes. I was doing 6 solves in an average of 5, as I would get to the end of a solve, hit the spacebar only to see the timer start (despite my pressing it at the beginning). The timer not stopping at the end of the solve was less regular, probably because I tend to be a bit of a spacebar smasher at the end of solves, which generally registers. I eventually got sick of it though, and the new keyboard is working without issue. Another wear and tear comment is that my elbows are getting sore, I rest them on the armrests of my chair as I cube for hours at a time - maybe the physical strain of so much cubing is catching up with me!

Stats:

number of times: 5700/5700
best time: 12.20
worst time: 36.51
current avg5: 20.95 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 16.66 (σ = 0.59)
best avg12: 18.16 (σ = 1.23)
best avg50: 19.30 (σ = 2.00)
best avg100: 19.70 (σ = 2.10)
best avg500: 20.77 (σ = 2.24)
best avg1000: 20.94 (σ = 2.17)
best avg5000: 21.17 (σ = 2.27)
session avg: 21.17 (σ = 2.27)
session mean: 21.27



Spoiler: Times



20.06[15-Nov], 22.68, 25.69, 21.86, 25.42,24.92, 18.42, 17.79, 24.00, 23.72,22.06, 30.85, 21.57, 21.66, 21.40,25.66, 25.68, 16.98, 16.65, 20.95,24.02, 21.56, 19.73, 19.87, 17.70,23.62, 24.16, 17.73, 19.91, 31.70,17.06, 26.79, 23.41, 17.59, 21.86,20.74, 21.25, 19.20, 19.98, 22.82,19.46, 19.74, 18.35, 20.98, 23.29,15.73, 23.43, 21.36, 24.37, 19.99,18.36, 18.20, 23.45, 17.97, 17.08,23.47, 23.29, 16.88, 20.90, 24.86,22.54, 18.80, 20.34, 22.97, 22.31,22.49, 19.45, 18.18, 21.87, 16.38,17.41, 19.18, 21.09, 19.30, 18.39,19.67, 19.76, 25.56, 25.50, 25.01,23.28, 29.31, 23.58, 18.60, 19.54,22.07, 23.21, 21.84, 20.37, 22.66,18.19, 26.49, 18.06, 21.08, 23.08,20.74, 20.60, 25.68, 23.86, 20.45,21.26, 23.74, 24.60, 20.71, 24.48,19.83, 20.31, 17.37, 31.10, 24.37,28.62, 20.68, 23.73, 20.05, 19.47,18.70, 21.33, 18.42, 17.74, 21.60,15.51, 21.81, 20.93, 23.50, 21.48,19.29, 20.04, 22.17, 19.00, 17.93,21.27, 21.02, 20.99, 18.07, 24.28,20.28, 18.71, 26.06, 19.69, 21.23,17.32, 19.66, 19.49, 19.25, 20.16,21.36, 20.29, 19.88, 18.44, 18.23,18.70, 21.91, 19.43, 20.36, 22.74,22.18, 23.38, 20.19, 20.30, 15.99,24.02, 17.05, 21.91, 23.88, 20.82,19.47, 17.06, 18.17, 21.88, 17.98,19.93, 24.11, 22.66, 16.42, 21.51,21.16, 21.08, 22.63, 25.86, 21.80,18.40, 20.76, 21.28, 20.65, 20.78,23.68, 21.04, 24.74, 28.04, 20.74,20.97, 21.26, 22.93, 25.45, 24.62,22.27, 35.33, 20.59, 20.29, 23.31,20.87, 23.87, 24.28, 20.55, 21.82,20.14, 21.94, 19.67, 21.65, 23.80,27.08, 15.08, 22.31, 20.35, 15.97,22.91, 22.73, 17.58, 25.37, 21.95,16.86, 24.00, 16.34, 18.94, 13.83,16.77, 20.40, 17.64, 19.87, 17.30,18.15, 21.63, 21.02, 17.84, 20.75,16.94, 20.13, 18.08, 19.69, 22.96,17.63, 21.78, 23.34, 20.61, 18.19,20.45, 21.62, 21.72, 18.92, 22.35,20.97, 24.03, 22.95, 20.75, 25.73,23.05, 17.41, 19.85, 19.97, 22.03,21.07, 18.75, 19.54, 18.04, 24.87,22.70, 24.24, 20.31, 21.39, 18.58,21.81, 22.61, 28.10, 21.13, 29.30,19.35, 21.13, 21.46, 22.68, 18.06,23.00, 17.94, 19.65, 17.01, 19.48,17.11, 17.23, 23.21, 21.27, 22.70,17.85, 18.48, 20.99, 19.58, 19.34,24.53, 20.12, 19.95, 20.17, 26.49,24.84, 21.59, 22.99, 24.27, 23.88,19.90, 21.77, 17.97, 24.61, 22.40,19.81, 26.84, 23.75, 19.67, 25.39,18.07, 24.26, 21.46, 21.03, 18.66,23.15, 24.75, 25.66, 19.28, 16.54,21.34, 21.55, 21.68, 17.89, 20.56,25.20, 21.22, 21.47, 19.90, 23.78,23.31, 22.11, 21.71, 21.21, 17.51,22.13, 21.20, 21.61, 23.65, 24.50,24.50, 21.44, 15.71, 21.88, 19.95,19.18, 18.53, 20.82, 23.31, 17.18,21.07, 24.45, 19.74, 22.70, 19.08,24.23, 18.79, 21.68, 20.47, 25.87,22.24, 17.72, 25.84, 21.29, 22.29,32.44, 21.44, 28.21, 26.86, 21.18,18.66, 23.41, 21.65, 24.31, 20.36,21.00, 20.62, 20.60, 16.89, 18.79,20.76, 17.03, 21.56, 21.65, 14.79,18.79, 35.54, 27.57, 25.87, 30.41,20.42, 21.56, 20.30, 19.35, 14.78,18.65, 20.13, 26.15, 22.10, 20.41,23.90, 20.42, 21.44, 21.64, 25.22,22.67, 24.53, 24.16, 20.18, 25.20,20.60, 19.65, 19.43, 24.63, 23.95,24.24, 18.71, 23.21, 19.85, 19.42,21.24, 23.36, 27.25, 27.15, 19.91,20.31, 19.20, 16.95, 23.33, 20.39,20.45, 31.62, 17.33, 24.75, 23.66,21.58, 20.13, 22.56, 14.82, 21.83,23.05, 15.62, 19.98, 19.06, 23.10,22.14, 22.59, 19.72, 22.55, 20.08,20.69, 19.66, 23.49, 20.68, 19.50,21.10, 18.76, 17.86, 20.94, 20.87,19.03, 16.48, 17.22, 21.42, 23.87,21.50, 20.07, 20.09, 16.18, 22.34,18.95, 20.33, 25.09, 18.49, 21.46,17.70, 19.45, 24.30, 21.65, 13.75,17.50, 19.17, 20.61, 21.03, 14.89,20.79, 20.19, 23.77, 17.63, 26.46,16.58, 21.15, 18.77, 19.98, 17.75,20.89, 21.86, 19.48, 19.24, 19.17,25.84, 14.49, 24.28, 16.78, 24.08,22.32, 22.35, 15.93, 23.35, 19.39,12.20, 21.13, 25.81, 25.29, 20.66,16.70, 21.38, 20.52, 19.92, 19.67,25.58, 19.36, 15.21, 23.31, 22.75,23.69, 22.73, 22.74, 14.23, 22.71,18.88, 21.58, 29.35, 18.34, 20.87,23.27, 23.07, 21.41, 22.50, 21.32,16.01, 18.77, 18.37, 21.22, 22.38,18.88, 21.60, 25.41, 22.97, 19.86,23.93, 20.54, 18.79, 19.77, 21.34,15.61, 19.89, 20.12, 23.11, 21.29,26.18, 20.24, 23.10, 19.19, 17.58,26.18, 18.35, 21.36, 22.88, 20.69,27.00, 23.60, 23.46, 26.77, 23.47,17.28, 21.10, 21.99, 23.37, 24.34,21.60, 20.36, 21.65, 19.98, 23.60,21.04, 20.26, 21.57, 20.66, 24.97,23.80, 24.17, 17.90, 20.88, 24.33,23.43

[16-Nov], 24.79, 20.29, 23.84,21.36, 23.46, 28.96, 19.48, 23.40,19.00, 20.77, 21.93, 17.75, 17.42,19.06, 24.36, 23.95, 21.04, 19.90,23.74, 19.40, 25.38, 21.89, 22.36,21.62, 22.98, 15.12, 24.30, 30.67,21.86, 21.20, 24.36, 19.42, 16.92,21.39, 18.52, 20.20, 20.76, 22.61,20.23, 21.37, 16.57, 21.02, 26.69,24.91, 19.93, 26.27, 17.55, 23.33,20.35, 21.49, 20.46, 18.72, 21.30,17.79, 21.65, 25.82, 15.83, 21.34,23.86, 18.19, 19.14, 20.61, 19.50,22.94, 19.58, 20.12, 20.02, 21.66,16.14, 19.85, 22.64, 19.35, 16.93,23.64, 19.83, 16.81, 20.22, 24.96,19.78, 19.35, 23.21, 15.05, 16.44,16.54, 24.92, 20.58, 17.82, 24.86,18.46, 21.08, 18.93, 17.61, 17.69,18.57, 29.42, 17.38, 20.25, 19.44,20.24, 23.36, 20.67, 23.58, 23.84,25.92, 22.93, 22.26, 27.87, 19.49,24.67, 23.46, 27.84, 24.29, 27.05,21.58, 19.09, 22.77, 25.34, 23.66,24.31, 23.34, 28.15, 26.94, 23.54,19.56, 22.16, 20.66, 22.02, 19.68,23.45, 20.18, 25.00, 19.22, 15.82,25.87, 21.47, 19.21, 23.40, 21.09,20.08, 22.33, 20.98, 18.90, 18.66,22.33, 23.78, 21.54, 22.57, 23.76,18.15, 24.89, 20.13, 25.04, 22.98,24.58, 20.89, 30.15, 21.05, 20.66,23.14, 26.44, 22.35, 21.18, 23.57,27.27, 20.38, 24.07, 25.42, 17.49,20.84, 20.71, 24.00, 19.98, 21.88,20.11, 23.50, 17.47, 20.03, 16.48,19.60, 22.66, 25.74, 18.31, 22.75,27.31, 22.08, 23.74, 21.38, 22.99,26.42, 24.46, 22.71, 22.20, 17.84,17.50, 23.82, 24.08, 19.18, 18.19,21.06, 23.75, 19.91, 24.14, 21.75,21.63, 24.39, 22.17, 22.26, 21.08,24.31, 18.06, 18.56, 21.41, 23.50,20.83, 24.37, 17.07, 19.82, 26.22,23.78, 19.30, 23.36, 22.14, 22.21,22.17, 23.91, 24.47, 19.83, 21.81,27.38, 22.28, 20.61, 19.82, 23.30,16.54, 24.41, 19.74, 20.71, 24.00,23.51, 24.49, 20.32, 22.06, 25.57,20.02, 23.85, 22.74, 16.88, 21.53,17.88, 22.25, 19.75, 24.27, 28.93,20.82, 25.06, 20.82, 22.74, 24.34,20.17, 21.74, 25.90, 20.08, 20.20,21.90, 16.98, 19.16, 27.73, 20.99,19.42, 16.02, 21.86, 17.82, 21.20,20.46, 25.25, 22.33, 18.85, 20.14,24.94, 19.84, 17.44, 20.48, 23.06,24.79, 18.81, 20.40, 20.06, 25.14,23.23, 22.22, 18.46, 23.28, 20.25,24.46, 21.98, 18.86, 24.98, 19.09,27.09, 24.73

[17-Nov], 19.40, 19.31,19.49, 21.50, 24.60, 17.42, 22.52,16.18, 21.56, 17.30, 22.06, 24.34,19.13, 19.51, 24.90, 29.88, 25.36,28.77, 22.93, 17.40, 19.22, 16.90,21.16, 16.49, 17.81, 26.52, 23.29,17.96, 20.70, 16.45, 23.92, 17.87,20.74, 18.03, 19.22, 20.07, 32.16,18.44, 18.08, 22.16, 19.00, 16.85,23.38, 23.48, 23.51, 18.58, 20.92,24.76, 18.06, 21.48, 23.78, 15.63,18.86, 21.70, 17.52, 23.02, 17.79,20.63, 17.73, 19.86, 20.64, 21.36,18.18, 21.02, 18.14, 17.67, 16.50,19.86, 22.82, 21.75, 16.67, 17.28,18.55, 20.17, 17.61, 22.38, 18.66,17.61, 21.78, 18.18, 19.82, 18.30,19.47, 19.50, 17.75, 21.39, 17.29,19.73, 19.35, 15.62, 17.94, 18.56,21.64, 23.88, 24.57, 22.62, 21.29,19.82, 20.34, 25.60, 17.80, 21.08,20.83, 21.69, 20.39, 21.74, 20.17,17.16, 17.98, 21.50, 20.22, 18.90,21.20, 22.48, 24.55, 20.31, 24.96,22.90, 21.13, 23.77, 14.86, 21.18,23.34, 16.94, 24.51, 18.67, 21.84,16.78, 18.90, 20.22, 20.94, 18.57,17.22, 20.24, 20.26, 20.90, 19.27,17.30, 22.30, 19.39, 20.82, 22.62,25.77, 19.77, 18.96, 18.55, 17.11,20.36, 19.96, 20.28, 23.65, 22.04,27.05, 23.83, 23.65, 23.05, 20.24,19.29, 21.94, 23.00, 30.21, 18.86,20.16, 22.64, 25.23, 21.79, 31.81,18.35, 20.95, 25.67, 21.32, 17.43,21.53, 21.26, 23.92, 20.41, 19.49,21.94, 19.40, 22.47, 19.92, 24.28,21.28, 18.67, 22.34, 20.05, 20.22,18.70, 19.59, 18.85, 21.27, 21.94,16.12, 25.35, 19.66, 19.79, 24.95,17.88, 23.85, 20.07

[18-Nov], 21.23,25.44, 21.05, 25.13, 21.00, 18.76,20.75, 20.80, 30.76, 21.67, 21.39,25.33, 31.21, 18.27, 19.81, 15.16,20.16, 26.47, 25.90, 24.19, 23.73,25.42, 19.77, 22.16, 19.57, 22.47,24.06, 20.29, 17.48, 15.45, 21.24,23.04, 20.24, 20.81, 22.61, 21.38,24.02, 21.05, 23.19, 21.80, 23.12,16.72, 17.43, 21.14, 23.75, 20.22,25.49, 19.73, 22.06, 25.87, 25.05,20.48, 19.38, 19.10, 20.70, 20.78,19.18, 21.94, 19.29, 20.23, 21.02,25.73, 21.34, 20.04, 25.90, 23.95,20.37, 19.63, 24.80, 22.79, 22.54,20.48, 18.07, 22.10, 22.00, 17.66,17.40, 24.85, 19.63, 20.17, 24.26,20.76, 23.53, 21.21, 19.93, 18.33,18.00, 22.88, 23.49, 19.85, 31.22,21.55, 25.01, 18.22, 21.17, 23.55,28.25, 18.97, 17.88, 25.75, 20.05,20.59, 18.98, 19.24, 20.37, 23.26,15.25, 18.67, 19.82, 20.86, 19.41,17.77, 17.22, 21.25, 20.43, 21.04,22.79, 26.40, 20.53, 18.90, 19.34,19.17, 19.58, 19.21, 14.79, 20.88,20.94, 21.81, 20.57, 16.57, 22.03,18.00, 18.97, 21.08, 22.18, 21.37,19.38, 20.99, 17.95, 24.05, 18.62,21.94, 19.26, 21.91, 19.41, 22.60,23.26, 14.58, 18.42, 18.84, 15.84,18.28, 15.29, 17.83, 24.72, 22.38,18.92, 21.94, 26.66, 21.66, 16.80,18.09, 21.28, 23.95, 21.03, 22.03,19.80, 24.10, 19.60, 20.53, 25.81,22.06, 18.56, 19.95, 22.42, 20.82,19.83, 21.86, 23.68, 16.95, 20.16,19.01, 18.94, 28.10, 21.87, 20.39,18.01, 20.30, 22.76, 25.57, 21.70,21.00, 24.18, 19.99, 16.15, 19.24,21.15, 22.82, 18.67, 19.75, 19.74,20.95, 24.58, 16.61, 20.29, 18.98,16.66, 16.26, 20.16, 20.39, 19.35,24.95, 19.04, 27.17, 23.06, 29.69,21.07, 21.02, 20.40, 17.90, 20.94,20.11, 22.27, 20.81, 20.22, 22.33,18.94, 20.06, 17.46, 24.06, 25.14,21.99, 21.19, 23.30, 26.53, 20.38,23.90, 27.58, 19.66, 19.76, 24.68,28.43, 21.93, 21.39, 18.61, 23.24,20.44, 20.72, 24.43, 27.82, 22.45,21.20, 23.89, 24.27, 29.86, 31.29,23.85, 18.14, 21.41, 25.70, 21.64,22.62, 23.49, 23.60, 20.93, 25.45,18.13, 21.59, 23.55, 16.34, 16.63,15.85, 24.69, 18.88, 22.00, 23.82,16.77, 21.65, 20.61, 17.25, 24.91,21.06, 19.60, 23.01, 21.70, 17.39,20.24, 22.74, 20.95, 19.48, 25.03,21.48, 23.98, 27.13, 22.69, 19.12,20.68, 26.39, 22.78, 21.48, 21.05,22.41, 18.60, 18.80, 20.25, 26.87,17.78, 25.41, 24.41, 19.44, 25.25,19.71, 19.55, 18.72, 21.10, 23.05,21.74, 19.86, 30.91, 19.51, 22.33,18.15, 19.32, 24.63, 21.45, 21.54,21.24, 25.77, 25.27, 19.78, 19.05,21.55, 20.05, 19.43, 22.92, 20.45,21.90, 17.71, 20.35, 23.39, 20.95,22.72, 27.17, 23.99, 19.02, 23.52,16.20, 21.16, 24.00, 21.07, 16.01,22.41, 24.94, 21.91, 24.70, 17.48,25.56, 26.70, 21.57, 15.81, 22.50,23.07, 20.11, 20.69, 17.31, 21.07,21.17, 17.45, 16.51, 19.15, 20.69,22.20, 23.07, 20.83, 15.30, 25.81,18.41, 19.13, 19.75, 26.68, 22.26,23.13, 22.61, 20.50, 18.92, 23.21,19.04, 22.57, 20.90, 19.32, 19.85,20.58, 23.92, 17.55, 21.29, 19.26,22.36, 29.06, 15.31, 31.56, 22.89,28.14, 23.34, 19.46, 21.50, 19.69,23.98, 21.51, 26.53, 26.19, 21.82,19.76, 19.90, 23.61, 18.70, 22.71,20.60, 19.12, 18.94, 17.86, 21.55,18.06, 17.94, 18.91, 22.07, 33.20,16.64, 23.81, 26.84, 20.66, 18.19,21.04, 22.84, 20.47, 17.83, 23.00,21.44, 22.71, 21.47, 15.22, 23.38,21.99, 20.52, 17.98, 16.18, 22.46,18.24, 25.80, 22.87, 24.85, 20.16,24.91, 23.87, 20.24, 20.51, 22.62,22.29, 16.68, 22.10, 16.58, 18.06,20.21, 21.00, 18.82, 15.34, 23.56,20.36, 20.62, 20.96, 19.97, 20.32,23.16, 21.52, 22.06, 19.66, 24.33,15.74, 19.98, 19.53, 18.63, 21.58,22.34, 24.60, 22.06, 20.40, 24.27,22.18, 20.46, 16.84, 25.74, 19.22,21.38, 21.78, 16.89, 22.98, 25.86,17.00, 17.02, 20.19, 18.30

[19-Nov], 24.41, 20.78, 17.64,24.78, 20.05, 21.45, 25.51, 24.18,21.38, 17.74, 19.77, 21.48, 23.60,24.89, 22.08, 24.69, 19.27, 21.83,22.73, 19.80, 20.50, 18.10, 21.44,23.77, 23.56, 21.26, 22.67, 24.44,17.10, 21.58, 25.98, 19.80, 20.94,22.27, 24.08, 22.08, 20.85, 27.50,21.46, 19.78, 19.56, 17.72, 27.14,23.30, 22.33, 15.69, 20.29, 16.58,17.03, 23.26, 23.04, 21.97, 22.15,30.25, 21.66, 30.91, 17.66, 25.06,21.34, 21.21, 25.22, 21.86, 19.23,22.78, 21.45, 23.75, 22.58, 24.04,21.17, 17.06, 22.26, 23.03, 23.44,20.58, 18.88, 20.04, 23.77, 25.06,23.09, 18.42, 21.51, 23.42, 18.88,17.94, 26.46, 24.62, 23.71, 22.30,20.22, 29.38, 21.17, 22.46, 17.89,24.37, 25.13, 28.63, 18.94, 27.45,22.07, 20.60, 19.55, 34.23, 20.07,27.93, 20.07, 19.58, 16.92, 22.13,25.22, 23.19, 22.55, 18.69, 19.98,20.67, 21.22, 22.63, 18.12, 21.70,19.60, 22.00, 17.06, 17.99, 21.05,16.26, 21.90, 19.77, 23.65, 21.58,25.70, 21.69, 22.22, 26.71, 17.47,16.44, 21.98, 26.20, 22.39, 19.21,22.10, 20.61, 18.10, 21.76, 28.04,20.88, 21.57, 20.99, 20.29, 35.51,20.83, 22.66, 19.69, 23.85, 19.51,23.12, 25.08, 17.25, 18.84, 19.84,18.41, 24.30, 23.67, 20.12, 16.56,20.80, 23.86, 18.05, 21.52, 23.20,21.98, 18.62, 23.57, 21.81, 23.01,19.74, 20.36, 23.99, 23.06, 20.16,17.05, 15.16, 18.90, 22.76, 21.21,26.81, 24.03, 33.94, 18.37, 16.32,19.20, 18.12, 20.77, 21.12, 23.72,26.12, 21.22, 21.94, 20.38, 21.90,21.81, 19.37, 23.96, 25.49, 22.73,22.63, 20.94, 22.62, 18.55, 22.90,24.50, 22.48, 22.30, 24.25, 29.92,19.44, 22.71, 21.36, 20.67, 19.26,20.70, 21.18, 20.32, 18.71, 21.44,18.77, 19.67, 22.20, 25.84, 22.22,19.77, 19.90, 20.07, 20.84, 24.34,21.02, 17.51, 18.11, 22.92, 18.25,28.04, 23.60, 17.17, 21.38, 22.49,18.53, 21.35, 25.97, 22.93, 16.42,23.52, 18.35, 18.84, 17.39, 21.11,25.21, 25.53, 24.73, 24.46, 22.27,16.28, 21.64, 20.61, 23.94, 17.36,18.59, 23.64, 19.83, 22.25, 21.58,21.00, 22.70, 24.40, 17.57, 22.42,20.69, 23.06, 26.59, 19.66, 21.39,26.35, 21.81, 22.48, 18.75, 22.95,17.01, 27.33, 21.79, 22.97, 24.97,25.67, 23.15, 21.44, 21.50, 20.66,26.92, 24.92, 28.32, 18.03, 26.14,25.44, 22.10

[20-Nov], 19.60, 20.73, 21.80,21.71, 16.71, 25.64, 22.29, 20.43,22.82, 22.83, 19.58, 22.05, 20.75,23.22, 20.59, 16.23, 16.40, 21.09,25.17, 17.88, 19.34, 17.57, 19.66,19.20, 18.96, 20.50, 25.62, 22.37,23.82, 16.84, 18.23, 22.02, 23.25,25.49, 24.45, 19.72, 23.67, 21.68,23.06, 24.14, 21.49, 25.51, 21.03,17.91, 19.97, 22.70, 25.39, 17.00,20.03, 18.98, 17.07, 18.75, 16.57,20.97, 17.55, 19.41, 15.50, 20.12,17.52, 19.73, 17.36, 17.56, 19.99,19.52, 23.19, 18.95, 23.82, 22.60,16.85, 24.51, 21.31, 20.19, 21.79,17.23, 22.03, 23.27, 22.60, 23.81,19.48, 22.94, 17.90, 24.93, 22.24,20.87, 25.03, 19.05, 20.47, 26.38,20.46, 19.31, 17.97, 21.82, 19.18,23.56, 18.08, 16.45, 21.04, 16.84,17.46, 20.70, 25.71, 23.52, 25.88,20.60, 19.56, 16.23, 18.32, 20.87,17.91, 16.86, 21.51, 22.58, 19.74,20.70, 27.65, 22.79, 25.27, 19.66,18.55, 18.99, 23.01, 22.02, 22.62,18.00, 22.96, 23.16, 18.09, 23.62,27.74, 31.61, 18.76, 18.55, 19.70,19.39, 19.41, 21.25, 22.52, 22.64,27.32, 24.26, 15.70, 20.96, 23.23,20.84, 21.26, 16.57, 25.16, 25.22,18.24, 21.20, 21.71, 22.03, 19.28,21.56, 18.05, 24.16, 17.80, 19.09,25.03, 22.06, 25.65, 22.91, 18.18,26.27, 19.10, 24.71, 21.59, 24.97,19.30, 24.27, 25.68, 18.75, 19.20,21.86, 17.14, 17.76, 20.79, 26.33,20.86, 23.53, 22.10, 18.95, 18.64,24.15, 17.37, 25.00, 16.84, 18.16,18.21, 18.19, 21.70, 21.76, 27.55,21.69, 16.92, 20.20, 17.54, 23.75,21.28, 24.12, 22.13, 24.21, 22.03,22.94, 27.90, 25.96, 23.38, 19.52,23.57, 22.80, 24.96, 26.16, 22.72,26.10, 20.57, 22.98, 23.67, 22.37,17.17, 18.45, 14.71, 22.09, 19.05,18.83, 20.72, 16.82, 23.26, 25.78,17.34, 18.49, 19.72, 18.13, 22.94,19.56, 24.27, 22.14, 27.83, 18.81,20.49, 21.51, 18.05, 19.93, 24.13,17.71, 20.77, 19.18, 19.04, 18.81,23.83, 20.21, 20.86, 18.43, 23.37,21.39, 21.57, 18.77, 21.88, 23.44,18.64, 22.54, 24.54, 22.14, 17.53,20.95, 20.59, 20.76, 20.64, 19.21,21.55, 22.88, 23.09, 20.23, 24.30,22.35, 24.41, 19.66, 23.64, 26.52,22.18, 18.62, 18.62, 20.62, 21.38,26.51, 22.30, 27.58, 20.55, 17.76,19.05, 24.11, 26.71, 22.89, 22.27,21.77, 20.79, 27.53, 16.45, 21.69,16.21, 17.33, 15.36, 22.14, 25.21,17.54, 23.65, 25.42, 25.33, 19.52,26.48, 20.71, 19.38, 23.85, 32.34,19.78, 22.98, 21.48, 19.31, 22.77,18.45, 16.22, 26.00, 22.60, 26.27,15.45, 22.41, 22.42, 18.71, 22.70,21.22, 20.84, 24.79, 20.48, 18.61,20.76, 20.34, 19.50, 23.44, 27.17,23.63, 20.22, 22.84, 23.26, 17.84,18.78, 26.47, 25.01, 21.10, 24.96,17.30, 28.74

[21-Nov], 23.37, 22.79, 25.84,22.30, 16.12, 22.25, 19.99, 28.41,18.31, 18.29, 16.46, 21.38, 15.65,20.18, 20.46, 21.82, 20.73, 18.64,17.20, 20.42, 18.29, 19.94, 19.36,18.08, 26.65, 24.76, 20.37, 21.30,19.29, 15.94, 20.08, 20.82, 20.09,22.30, 17.14, 21.41, 23.74, 24.11,22.66, 26.30, 22.05, 19.32, 17.99,18.65, 21.22, 17.11, 21.16, 21.58,27.00, 22.03, 19.83, 20.22, 19.66,27.02, 21.59, 19.83, 24.74, 21.26,16.35, 16.41, 23.05, 19.44, 19.86,17.90, 17.18, 21.54, 21.21, 17.78,20.66, 21.96, 22.84, 21.72, 18.78,17.89, 21.50, 23.35, 17.90, 19.27,22.82, 21.11, 22.00, 18.90, 17.32,18.17, 20.22, 20.80, 20.44, 17.62,23.21, 33.75, 15.17, 23.63, 27.94,19.84, 16.51, 20.14, 23.85, 20.78,18.86, 22.27, 17.15, 18.83, 25.58,19.74, 20.98, 22.52, 22.74, 20.82,21.59, 20.05, 22.27, 20.63, 17.61,20.41, 21.51, 18.71, 17.69, 20.12,21.39, 17.96, 21.25, 29.61, 19.14,21.36, 21.13, 15.56, 23.56, 21.24,23.55, 19.56, 20.81, 19.43, 19.14,22.15, 20.99, 20.60, 19.74, 21.51,25.69, 23.27, 19.01, 16.92, 22.14,17.23, 18.43, 21.07, 20.46, 22.23,19.07, 28.65, 23.06, 24.02, 22.09,17.40, 19.31, 18.26, 21.17, 20.45,20.11, 17.30, 20.13, 16.76, 21.78,19.19, 17.29, 18.49, 20.54, 20.18,18.07, 24.56, 18.15, 18.07, 22.27,18.73, 21.78, 19.77, 24.76, 23.92,17.61, 16.99, 16.77, 15.49, 21.52,22.43, 21.09, 21.45, 14.84, 15.62,18.68, 20.12, 18.06, 19.65, 16.48,19.14, 16.58, 22.72, 20.15, 24.95,22.64, 17.03, 16.32, 20.50, 19.42,19.59, 17.58, 16.85, 17.71, 20.13,19.56, 20.34, 24.18, 23.16, 19.07,21.45, 27.10, 25.25, 23.65, 20.96,17.48, 19.70, 19.53, 17.14, 19.86,17.77, 20.16, 17.66, 19.33, 25.28,21.59, 16.64, 16.18, 25.82, 19.65,19.43, 19.17, 21.35, 20.91, 21.76,15.40, 20.85, 19.70, 16.25, 16.39,18.17, 22.64, 22.88, 17.52, 20.26,20.23, 22.62, 19.33, 19.94, 19.42,25.24, 19.95, 22.47, 21.05, 19.14,21.26, 18.08, 30.29, 23.93, 23.24,21.08, 21.11, 27.41, 17.76, 25.23,27.25, 18.38, 18.39, 16.94, 19.62,21.85, 18.63, 22.90, 21.37, 25.99,22.17, 15.90, 20.32, 20.51, 21.53,18.36, 18.06, 19.80, 20.34, 23.72,16.57, 22.26, 26.09, 21.38, 25.52,26.14, 15.92, 20.66, 23.96, 19.87,27.17, 27.82, 22.69, 24.56, 22.75,23.09, 28.33, 24.65, 23.71, 14.51,20.78, 21.31, 19.54, 18.88, 23.92,19.48, 25.50, 26.13, 22.36, 17.08,27.67, 20.01, 17.21, 19.41, 22.51,19.02, 21.34, 19.22, 18.50, 21.41,18.13, 19.44, 18.90, 20.33, 20.55,21.58, 23.19, 30.02, 20.82, 23.13,21.90, 20.37, 20.65, 28.29, 19.36,22.42, 18.82, 21.16, 19.40, 12.32,22.26, 24.61, 25.54, 22.80, 19.34,19.40, 22.66, 21.32, 20.42, 21.58,20.20, 30.21, 20.65, 17.66, 20.48,21.35, 23.30, 25.70, 19.33, 22.53,14.70, 20.40, 24.43, 19.91, 17.15,22.19, 25.03, 18.78, 21.26, 21.38,18.42, 23.51, 19.90, 22.74, 24.31,18.93, 24.40, 20.08, 25.50, 22.10,22.82, 18.26, 22.78, 20.45, 18.62,17.07, 23.72, 19.81, 17.44, 23.42,20.13, 19.70, 17.57, 19.47, 17.04,25.40, 28.33, 23.18, 23.06, 22.54,20.93, 22.03, 19.62, 20.18, 20.09,22.89, 23.40, 16.98, 22.30, 19.71,21.75, 18.67, 19.26, 19.01, 18.64,19.42, 21.83, 20.41, 24.94, 26.17,28.80, 30.83, 20.17, 22.68, 19.74,21.38, 19.69, 25.02, 17.90, 25.73,20.22, 23.94, 20.98, 19.05, 19.60,19.90, 19.47, 26.14, 30.37, 22.62,16.59, 20.18

[22-Nov], 28.82, 27.41, 18.79,18.66, 27.09, 26.06, 24.72, 20.61,22.26, 20.95, 26.50, 19.14, 21.90,15.88, 19.10, 23.19, 24.95, 18.46,19.48, 20.98, 22.21, 18.26, 18.50,19.85, 18.30, 23.58, 22.39, 21.18,25.22, 20.82, 24.07, 18.70, 21.30,29.81, 20.19, 23.03, 21.64, 20.06,21.74, 24.46, 26.01, 17.70, 22.66,17.68, 21.72, 19.40, 15.54, 29.58,18.13, 24.40, 23.26, 19.58, 17.80,26.98, 22.18, 19.44, 20.88, 16.06,21.73, 17.10, 17.98, 24.24, 21.23,20.74, 23.96, 22.95, 17.72, 22.01,26.08, 24.89, 17.02, 18.52, 20.93,28.69, 21.26, 17.80, 22.15, 27.07,20.26, 22.12, 19.22, 20.92, 28.59,20.66, 21.75, 20.58, 23.10, 21.94,19.22, 21.99, 17.83, 19.98, 23.67,21.27, 18.35, 18.73, 22.36, 20.98,24.60, 25.06, 24.54, 25.99, 26.48,23.10, 23.99, 22.02, 22.46, 20.13,20.50, 26.16, 20.72, 20.86, 30.28,25.03, 19.75, 22.01, 21.11, 25.10,26.95, 25.10, 19.59, 23.61, 18.38,23.02, 25.57, 24.58, 20.24, 21.20,18.18, 23.32, 22.59, 29.86, 19.76,20.97, 21.81, 16.30, 20.05, 21.98,21.55, 28.43, 22.76, 13.49, 24.01,22.82, 21.85, 28.17, 15.98, 21.70,19.04, 19.98

[23-Nov], 21.19, 22.07, 19.60,21.99, 19.94, 25.72, 21.77, 19.38,23.72, 18.98, 25.24, 23.52, 22.20,23.78, 31.35, 15.38, 16.46, 18.99,25.62, 21.77, 20.69, 20.86, 25.54,20.94, 20.70, 23.02, 24.61, 24.78,16.26, 22.04, 19.27, 23.51, 18.57,23.89, 22.19, 21.67, 25.59, 18.74,18.55, 22.44, 15.10, 27.76, 18.40,19.55, 19.28, 22.18, 24.78, 22.50,19.54, 20.59, 22.02, 19.13, 31.81,21.87, 24.86, 20.38, 24.16, 24.04,20.70, 20.74, 24.74, 19.26, 21.42,22.06, 21.66, 20.94, 25.04, 21.00,20.52, 23.25, 19.25, 27.95, 20.42,22.48, 16.91, 20.77, 21.48, 20.19,12.96, 18.54, 18.41, 18.95, 20.76,17.24, 16.14, 19.09, 18.34, 21.75,21.36, 18.54, 21.72, 21.74, 19.98,21.82, 19.27, 17.70, 22.64, 14.37,16.98, 22.82, 21.64, 21.92, 24.96,18.80, 22.38, 21.69, 17.56, 23.27,24.34, 20.59, 23.42, 27.83, 26.78,23.47, 18.63, 20.32, 23.07, 19.81,23.37, 17.59, 17.16, 23.17, 18.03,17.95, 22.37, 20.34, 22.04, 15.78,18.30, 20.97, 20.30, 23.29, 18.94,21.86, 22.06, 13.86, 30.16, 17.70,20.50, 24.22, 19.60, 22.46, 21.13,22.25, 23.86, 20.54, 25.44, 16.88,24.42, 19.10, 18.38, 19.29, 20.04,22.72, 18.26, 17.34, 20.08, 20.02,21.70, 19.26, 30.22, 20.97, 25.02,22.22, 19.21, 30.07, 21.70, 19.93,23.37, 24.71, 22.59, 20.82, 17.26,21.89, 25.56, 21.22, 19.97, 17.25,20.01, 24.78, 29.22, 15.92, 19.42,21.50, 34.74, 17.92, 19.76, 17.44,22.30, 22.15, 16.23, 19.63, 21.48,22.71, 19.66, 21.35, 19.96, 19.35,27.00, 23.26, 22.44, 24.69, 20.64,20.14, 22.23, 24.30, 20.67, 20.18,21.99, 21.49, 20.61, 24.08, 15.07,26.74, 26.44, 22.18, 21.09, 21.74,18.86, 16.66, 22.07, 21.31, 31.18,23.65, 21.30, 23.49, 15.47, 24.52,22.39, 22.00, 21.54, 21.53, 21.50,18.76, 16.82, 21.11, 28.55, 19.06,24.84, 20.96, 16.81, 24.79, 19.74,20.86, 21.42, 21.57, 20.71, 23.87,23.11, 23.01, 26.12, 25.50, 19.46,18.94, 27.57, 20.79, 17.55, 18.40,22.90, 18.25, 20.36, 19.68, 19.24,21.55, 20.12, 20.34, 20.61, 25.36,20.79, 23.43, 20.59, 22.37, 25.38,20.97, 22.85, 23.32, 31.13, 21.29,19.80, 25.21, 21.00, 25.11, 23.13,23.87, 18.59, 30.03, 18.43, 27.04,21.32, 21.60, 13.50, 23.05, 22.74,20.11, 22.24, 24.25, 21.32, 20.17,33.11[OMG I popped my Weilong!],19.84, 23.32, 19.38, 20.42, 24.28,17.18, 22.77, 20.02, 23.37, 21.11,16.68, 24.89, 21.53, 16.01, 18.04,22.75, 22.64, 18.59, 23.40, 16.43,18.15, 21.90, 18.47, 19.44, 21.71,24.91, 23.02, 24.15, 20.13, 25.45,15.94, 24.70, 21.42, 18.90, 21.90,22.87, 20.68, 29.78, 16.63, 24.37,19.95, 20.45, 22.48, 18.78, 24.66,18.35, 27.71, 20.00, 23.85, 20.74,

18.06[24-Nov], 19.90, 22.92, 23.70, 29.12,22.93, 20.66, 22.39, 18.90, 19.83,24.65, 21.34, 25.90, 20.77, 17.78,23.10, 23.18, 27.89, 20.69, 17.10,18.62, 21.73, 22.28, 22.03, 21.06,20.31, 22.93, 20.07, 18.16, 20.49,22.89, 22.50, 19.03, 24.05, 26.11,20.23, 23.53, 22.16, 18.46, 20.40,17.87, 20.50, 19.12, 23.69, 21.03,25.58, 22.01, 20.12, 22.77, 25.80,16.32, 23.57, 22.72, 18.04, 24.92,24.30, 21.71, 17.59, 26.15, 22.36,24.65, 22.41, 25.55, 19.83, 20.40,22.75, 23.12, 17.96, 18.57, 20.62,23.44, 20.11, 22.23, 22.33, 21.93,20.52, 17.98, 16.66, 15.60, 17.49,19.24, 19.68, 21.37, 21.01, 17.35,19.52, 20.18, 14.56, 20.56, 18.53,16.09, 21.91, 25.58, 21.37, 20.47,18.68, 18.05, 19.68, 17.81, 20.42,21.99, 24.12, 23.22, 24.39, 19.56,23.15, 26.46, 18.05, 20.61, 20.19,17.57, 22.62, 21.31, 20.66, 18.04,17.91, 19.71, 16.25, 23.75, 22.96,17.27, 27.84, 24.25, 19.33, 22.32,23.07, 25.43, 21.95, 21.68, 24.47,20.10, 20.81, 26.02, 21.30, 18.71,20.69, 21.86, 18.96, 20.34, 22.07,20.63, 21.25, 20.40, 22.58, 22.13,15.49, 19.51, 22.46, 18.70, 22.29,21.66, 19.01, 28.43, 27.34, 20.91,20.03, 18.44, 20.21, 21.23, 23.43,20.60, 26.64, 20.28, 17.97, 19.47,19.36, 24.75, 22.63, 24.17, 20.13,22.29, 18.01, 16.94, 19.82, 21.43,20.75, 18.33, 25.27, 21.42, 21.43,20.39, 20.36, 18.35, 19.45, 22.30,24.06, 22.80, 19.98, 20.61, 21.68,24.49, 21.52, 23.90, 17.18, 18.52,20.17, 22.78, 26.75, 20.65, 24.60,17.87, 21.75, 20.54, 24.03, 17.81,24.27, 19.33, 20.36, 18.35, 24.16,19.46, 15.66, 23.08, 20.63, 25.95,20.22, 22.95, 22.39, 20.63, 19.36,19.75, 19.31, 25.82, 27.07, 21.90,21.20, 22.18, 24.97, 22.70, 16.92,19.77, 23.08, 24.38, 21.93, 23.27,17.01, 18.99, 17.09, 20.92, 20.54,18.15, 22.38, 20.31, 21.00, 21.65,19.96, 24.88, 21.47, 19.92, 24.24,20.51, 19.69, 18.74, 16.58, 16.99,23.77, 15.26, 20.41, 24.25, 20.77,26.02, 24.52, 27.61, 19.60, 17.99,21.50, 20.15, 29.22, 16.21, 25.57,19.43, 19.75, 22.56, 22.72, 25.12,25.73, 20.74, 19.32, 21.77, 22.99,24.15, 18.42, 18.60, 21.17, 25.27,17.10, 23.94, 16.60, 20.45, 13.57,20.02, 19.95, 23.98, 20.94, 25.31,18.29, 25.30, 21.98, 22.00, 19.63,20.52, 19.45, 22.49, 25.91, 23.42,23.36, 17.90, 23.97, 20.12, 20.62,20.12, 23.90, 18.50, 20.54, 19.80,24.49, 18.93, 22.78, 26.46, 17.84,23.44, 20.39, 19.20, 18.97, 20.75,25.10, 20.46, 27.10, 18.76, 20.27,18.62, 20.94, 31.39, 21.54, 18.13,29.54, 18.61, 21.99, 16.53, 19.10,18.94, 20.70, 17.10, 20.93, 22.24,21.17, 25.87, 22.26, 25.63, 18.75,17.51, 25.67, 30.38, 22.15, 21.02,19.07, 21.88, 21.54, 17.96, 16.89,21.49, 22.27, 17.63, 25.94, 20.70,17.40, 23.27, 21.03, 15.18, 18.76,19.90, 19.24, 14.50, 16.17, 21.82,19.90, 20.82, 19.74, 20.34, 21.88,20.39, 20.15, 19.26, 31.38, 19.96,21.96, 18.34, 16.69, 19.33, 22.19,20.68, 20.75, 19.16, 17.81, 19.70,17.45, 22.71, 18.22, 31.08, 24.35,18.10, 20.74, 23.90, 22.74, 22.61,22.26, 22.13, 20.37, 23.30, 22.51,18.12, 18.91, 17.45, 21.90, 36.51,21.63, 17.07, 21.66, 19.21, 22.12,21.86, 18.61, 17.86, 20.98, 20.27,19.22, 20.98, 35.82[I POPPED MY WEILONG AGAIN!!!], 18.86,26.50, 21.39, 19.25, 21.58, 23.70,23.19, 19.13, 21.63, 21.66, 18.86,19.99, 17.56, 19.01, 22.87, 19.30,19.87, 21.90, 19.75, 17.94, 21.92,23.45, 19.21, 23.63, 22.41, 21.57,19.58, 23.72, 17.78, 20.48, 16.41,19.80, 21.26, 22.06, 23.23, 20.22,22.01, 22.50, 19.84, 21.56, 17.76,15.43, 21.66, 19.63, 17.38, 21.94,24.13, 19.34, 17.79, 25.99, 18.74,16.42, 27.49, 22.64, 17.78, 18.03,22.42, 25.00, 27.20, 21.81, 20.40,22.80, 19.91, 20.06, 33.34, 20.52,27.87, 20.54, 23.07, 24.98, 18.69,22.30, 18.83,

16.75[25-Nov], 22.64, 28.87, 25.94, 19.33,24.23, 20.34, 25.82, 25.32, 27.58,23.83, 19.18, 17.10, 18.57, 18.15,18.12, 22.82, 20.37, 20.86, 19.32,21.44, 19.59, 20.95, 23.74, 20.76,23.46, 20.38, 21.50, 21.84, 18.84,20.39, 19.81, 23.14, 23.22, 19.99,18.18, 19.77, 20.51, 19.27, 22.82,18.81, 28.44, 18.20, 21.46, 18.88,22.81, 22.40, 21.26, 20.10, 25.01,21.52, 22.58, 23.83, 23.50, 21.35,18.42, 22.79, 18.19, 16.98, 29.23,19.14, 20.01, 21.22, 12.90, 20.71,24.17, 23.95, 26.11, 19.38, 22.79,24.46, 21.16, 24.50, 18.46, 27.33,18.45, 18.82, 16.40, 20.01, 20.04,22.89, 20.24, 24.84, 26.23, 19.63,20.79, 21.10, 20.59, 22.03, 21.64,24.05, 22.17, 20.28, 21.51, 28.72,22.42, 20.08, 20.46, 22.21, 22.14,16.62, 28.03, 21.16, 20.26, 22.90,18.95, 20.84, 22.61, 18.31, 23.67,17.14, 21.30, 25.00, 24.50, 20.66,23.82, 20.94, 20.46, 16.50, 20.84,22.43, 20.90, 22.66, 20.22, 26.60,23.93, 24.33, 21.18, 18.80, 24.53,18.34, 20.82, 25.45, 18.51, 21.37,22.26, 21.11, 17.81, 25.06, 20.47,17.21, 21.06, 31.22, 19.20, 20.58,23.25, 24.54, 19.24, 16.64, 23.62,23.62, 24.08, 23.59, 22.89, 25.02,18.25, 20.25, 22.65, 20.57, 21.50,19.14, 23.92, 18.26, 24.91, 18.24,19.26, 21.52, 20.67, 20.85, 22.11,19.72, 25.47, 21.24, 29.07, 25.34,18.26, 22.47, 16.84, 19.47, 20.42,24.28, 18.27, 23.15, 18.04, 24.58,20.85, 23.79, 23.51, 25.20, 20.77,18.66, 20.92, 18.46, 24.81, 22.39,22.38, 20.88, 25.13, 24.95, 21.08,25.14, 24.03, 26.37, 26.47, 23.24,25.54, 25.25, 22.18, 23.68, 22.02,21.35, 26.00, 18.12, 22.93, 18.16,19.44, 21.47, 22.40, 21.87, 17.02,18.98, 19.52, 19.81, 20.07, 21.66,25.07, 24.00, 22.24, 16.13, 23.32,20.20, 20.44, 15.90, 23.54, 17.08,20.49, 13.89, 24.64, 21.95, 19.52,20.72, 14.02, 22.16, 23.23, 25.66,19.30, 20.06, 23.02, 20.07, 21.16,17.19, 20.31, 25.10, 20.19, 21.82,23.93, 20.09, 21.68, 21.19, 19.61,22.48, 18.63, 21.30, 15.87, 17.91,20.83, 26.16, 20.75, 21.17, 20.04,22.78, 20.61, 16.72, 25.70, 22.39,16.47, 29.24, 26.77, 22.27, 19.05,17.34, 22.07, 22.66, 18.39, 20.19,19.49, 18.65, 19.54, 23.49, 19.16,19.17, 19.83, 20.78, 23.31, 19.02,21.58, 21.14, 21.61, 21.69, 18.59,22.37, 24.84, 21.61, 22.64, 22.92,19.54, 20.17, 21.15, 23.07, 21.84,17.92, 24.16, 22.87, 21.37, 19.84,20.04, 22.43, 21.12, 23.72, 25.47,26.31, 19.22, 21.89, 23.06, 21.68,22.58, 23.76, 18.09, 22.72, 20.87,19.14, 20.35, 20.86, 15.70, 18.79,20.52, 17.99, 20.75, 21.86, 16.37,22.70, 21.57, 21.82, 25.98, 20.45,20.09, 22.73, 23.30, 21.68, 17.78,21.36, 15.97, 23.51, 24.73, 20.53,18.99, 19.00, 25.66, 23.57, 18.22,20.14, 21.27, 21.62, 21.59, 19.82,18.71, 19.69, 23.61, 19.37, 24.54,18.19, 18.76, 21.62, 20.37, 21.73,19.85, 20.02, 25.17, 21.65, 17.94,19.03, 19.75, 24.55, 21.88, 22.33,19.09, 25.07, 25.67, 23.78, 20.26,23.13, 19.76, 22.56, 21.76, 17.11,20.76, 20.43, 18.84, 20.04, 

19.69[26-Nov], 19.26, 19.77, 23.59,25.74, 23.38, 24.15, 19.75, 21.73,19.23, 22.30, 19.62, 22.40, 19.62,23.38, 21.64, 21.89, 23.34, 17.29,21.65, 21.47, 18.62, 19.15, 21.34,23.86, 21.05, 20.47, 20.39, 19.35,21.41, 22.12, 27.20, 17.66, 16.94,21.75, 19.10, 20.45, 17.49, 19.84,24.78, 17.90, 20.07, 21.00, 18.70,23.43, 24.23, 22.82, 19.96, 20.98,21.32, 19.32, 18.91, 21.48, 18.39,23.18, 19.58, 17.22, 19.68, 18.26,25.76, 20.08, 16.39, 25.65, 20.32,22.73, 18.34, 19.71, 23.80, 21.98,18.03, 23.39, 18.65, 25.32, 22.76,24.79, 22.96, 23.01, 19.90, 16.68,21.54, 21.98, 16.93, 18.33, 20.35,21.18, 19.74, 19.82, 22.48, 17.82,20.74, 20.44, 23.89, 19.78, 22.71,20.45, 21.12, 16.50, 18.94, 23.63,20.71, 20.18, 22.01, 21.57, 25.75,24.92, 21.48, 23.12, 21.02, 18.19,19.29, 25.29, 24.43, 19.31, 24.53,18.03, 24.54, 20.70, 17.83, 23.72,18.74, 18.98, 20.58, 18.94, 22.46,24.15, 18.69, 22.46, 19.92, 24.38,21.08, 20.67, 21.86, 16.49, 17.32,22.82, 21.99, 16.56, 23.54, 23.39,21.26, 16.21, 23.06, 21.20, 20.94,21.49, 23.32, 19.17, 17.67, 26.42,18.18, 19.35, 20.98, 17.00, 22.90,21.99, 16.38, 15.10, 22.00, 22.98,19.18, 18.85, 13.99, 16.05, 20.74,21.30, 19.36, 18.46, 24.62, 22.12,17.61, 22.70, 18.71, 23.27, 23.38,22.99, 20.64, 20.10, 20.52, 21.50,22.70, 22.56, 19.46, 25.84, 22.92,20.70, 21.97, 19.11, 13.96, 14.65,20.94, 20.70, 22.59, 17.78, 24.14,21.28, 25.56, 17.05, 22.69, 22.46,24.71, 26.12, 20.53, 18.22, 19.62,17.30, 22.54, 20.90, 26.04, 19.74,23.96, 28.14, 20.71, 22.63, 26.76,19.62, 17.39, 20.01, 19.29, 23.46,27.12, 26.75, 19.52, 24.98, 17.65,21.08, 23.42, 22.58, 24.10, 22.78,20.27, 21.35, 21.14, 20.15, 21.20,29.33, 25.84, 20.21, 25.27, 20.84,19.14, 26.31, 17.74, 17.85, 23.88,19.98, 24.89, 19.09, 17.79, 18.62,23.49, 22.69, 22.15, 22.07, 25.72,19.66, 21.76, 18.62, 24.30, 26.22,21.10, 25.12, 16.53, 18.47, 21.33,19.56, 24.46, 20.01, 25.89, 21.38,20.65, 21.49, 26.39, 21.21, 23.01,19.46, 18.84, 20.22, 28.28, 22.86,24.46, 22.14, 20.95, 18.48, 18.66,24.46, 22.90, 21.06, 19.87, 18.95,19.80, 20.88, 21.54, 20.81, 21.44,19.00, 19.28, 20.61, 23.20, 18.59,20.34, 25.20, 21.58, 19.30, 24.00,20.60, 18.64, 25.20, 26.99, 18.36,24.98, 19.77, 18.15, 15.79, 24.33,21.10, 22.29, 12.63, 22.82, 24.18,18.38, 18.25, 21.26, 19.74, 27.25,22.05, 20.20, 14.05, 22.89, 19.70,25.36, 17.70, 20.66, 19.94, 26.21,18.99, 19.28, 23.03, 21.84, 16.49,20.06, 21.41, 22.22, 21.99, 20.42,18.83, 23.11, 18.10, 20.30, 19.26,24.39, 23.50, 27.41, 18.78, 25.83,18.70, 19.47, 17.93, 22.02, 19.95,23.38, 24.43, 20.95, 18.10, 20.58,22.23, 19.17, 19.42, 23.27, 18.22,17.46, 24.98, 21.43, 17.10, 15.22,26.70, 15.70, 18.76, 24.73, 16.18,20.03, 19.20, 24.27, 16.39, 19.52,19.18, 17.66, 23.00, 19.74, 21.82,24.60, 21.55, 22.02, 16.76, 18.83,13.98, 22.30, 21.23, 31.81, 19.66,17.34, 

23.26[27-Nov], 17.15, 27.14, 21.80,26.29, 16.56, 18.67, 24.28, 22.17,23.53, 24.59, 25.72, 21.44, 22.86,21.14, 24.07, 21.31, 19.11, 22.29,19.58, 22.18, 21.46, 22.34, 21.98,17.77, 21.41, 20.62, 19.82, 18.85,19.88, 21.19, 22.74, 16.10, 18.64,19.66, 19.63, 18.94, 17.58, 18.27,17.74, 17.75, 17.11, 20.34, 19.60,26.84, 19.99, 18.68, 16.97, 19.87,24.97, 24.35, 19.89, 28.67, 24.62,20.49, 19.64, 19.43, 24.75, 19.66,19.58, 21.74, 20.75, 20.75, 17.24,21.98, 22.58, 24.90, 21.22, 20.54,18.72, 17.91, 20.99, 16.93, 19.86,21.72, 25.02, 22.53, 21.09, 22.00,18.66, 24.34, 20.58, 21.25, 18.66,20.90, 16.45, 23.42, 20.22, 20.79,17.98, 21.12, 19.08, 20.08, 21.39,20.26, 21.90, 19.54, 19.57, 20.26,18.81, 22.43, 19.99, 24.37, 24.80,23.14, 18.80, 16.00, 18.91, 20.65,23.97, 21.38, 21.82, 22.12, 18.61,21.18, 19.10, 16.88, 15.99, 24.30,20.57, 20.00, 20.45, 17.12, 24.31,21.45, 19.99, 19.13, 16.02, 18.41,19.60, 22.84, 24.54, 13.89, 15.23,15.79, 19.46, 21.85, 18.21, 23.22,20.84, 18.76, 22.12, 18.76, 22.61,21.22, 20.84, 20.12, 26.84, 19.27,19.62, 19.34, 18.30, 24.38, 21.55,22.65, 18.99, 23.89, 32.32, 25.36,19.84, 18.39, 17.63, 19.10, 22.90,17.20, 16.35, 22.07, 21.57, 21.34,22.71, 22.51, 20.76, 19.26, 30.28,22.11, 23.73, 20.43, 20.08, 18.31,18.31, 25.17, 21.07, 17.11, 16.81,28.46, 21.23, 18.88, 15.92, 19.03,19.71, 20.15, 18.41, 20.18, 21.18,17.78, 20.15, 19.37, 21.34, 21.33,16.30, 21.05, 22.30, 17.48, 21.60,27.15, 25.14, 22.55, 24.75, 28.36,25.62, 20.84, 19.66, 18.23, 20.69,22.14, 23.01, 21.88, 18.02, 19.47,25.69, 15.30, 21.60, 19.91, 20.78,19.51, 20.78, 22.60, 20.76, 20.81,15.80, 23.11, 21.50, 26.24, 17.24,21.13, 21.66, 17.35, 20.13, 19.69,21.83, 22.22, 21.28, 25.98, 18.90,17.64, 22.13, 20.27, 20.31, 19.93,18.69, 18.97, 23.49, 19.35, 21.03,23.33, 19.05, 24.20, 19.36, 20.90,22.65, 24.75, 24.48, 26.35, 25.53,17.92, 20.83, 26.13, 21.60, 19.47,22.98, 18.54, 20.96, 25.78, 18.46,22.59, 20.15, 16.15, 25.97, 17.52,27.30, 20.05, 27.66, 25.17, 21.10,20.41, 17.54, 22.77, 17.96, 22.92,20.81, 19.60, 20.43, 17.76, 19.49,20.93, 20.93, 33.30, 21.90, 16.43,17.90, 18.26, 25.56, 19.07, 19.42,18.83, 22.74, 19.46, 23.31, 28.73,23.47, 21.84, 21.78, 21.25, 22.74,20.93, 17.80, 27.28, 24.10, 23.23,20.64, 25.88, 15.56, 19.13, 27.57,21.69, 

21.20[28-Nov], 23.45, 24.28, 20.81,21.65, 21.75, 28.28, 18.37, 18.04,18.18, 29.70, 20.81, 22.47, 18.01,25.81, 20.97, 22.34, 20.31, 21.34,22.45, 17.36, 24.45, 21.91, 18.88,18.42, 22.24, 19.24, 16.04, 25.54,17.02, 21.00, 25.07, 20.30, 21.96,18.78, 19.68, 18.31, 22.33, 18.82,16.58, 16.75, 18.43, 17.68, 25.74,21.75, 20.19, 15.72, 18.25, 22.18,21.11, 24.18, 20.40, 30.18, 20.45,20.11, 22.03, 18.62, 20.89, 21.01,24.63, 14.71, 21.77, 18.66, 18.50,18.47, 21.19, 16.94, 21.91, 15.86,20.49, 17.53, 19.87, 20.78, 22.17,21.19, 23.55, 21.38, 19.85, 20.73,22.78, 25.57, 21.45, 16.83, 20.73,20.66, 15.18, 20.91, 18.87, 20.86,20.72, 17.93, 22.51, 21.07, 19.84,20.17, 20.97, 21.68, 18.46, 24.99,19.57, 21.88, 22.31, 18.89, 20.84,19.25, 27.68, 21.79, 20.56, 20.12,19.01, 17.66, 21.04, 20.07, 23.14,21.13, 25.69, 21.00, 16.35, 18.12,22.18, 21.94, 17.06, 24.22, 22.82,20.04, 20.16, 17.77, 23.02, 20.37,22.83, 21.10, 24.01, 23.50, 20.90,20.21, 17.07, 19.38, 23.95, 17.90,21.25, 21.86, 21.02, 16.86, 20.10,16.08, 16.19, 19.02, 21.47, 20.98,19.44, 18.26, 26.84, 22.47, 21.02,21.52, 20.74, 17.25, 15.22, 20.46,22.74, 22.15, 19.46, 20.78, 21.74,24.06, 18.94, 25.54, 21.61, 22.58,21.04, 19.79, 23.50, 21.72, 23.25,21.66, 20.19, 15.76, 20.23, 27.78,25.31, 19.66, 22.62, 20.31, 24.09,21.93, 23.17, 23.89, 25.65, 26.10,21.93, 26.92, 16.84, 23.43, 22.31,15.90, 25.30, 19.53, 18.24, 21.64,25.18, 21.16, 26.21, 24.02, 27.87,22.23, 23.64, 21.95, 25.37, 20.77,26.83, 19.51, 22.66, 21.42, 23.49,21.30, 23.31, 23.58, 19.41, 21.77,22.07, 20.54, 19.65, 17.19, 20.22,19.02, 15.98, 20.44, 25.75, 21.13,32.94, 22.04, 27.93, 31.79, 22.12,15.72, 14.78, 20.57, 23.40, 26.24,21.03, 20.04, 21.16, 17.01, 23.50,19.94, 18.54, 25.10, 22.67, 15.26,18.65, 17.24, 22.25, 20.59, 19.93,27.36, 25.15, 23.13, 17.99, 21.86,24.62, 22.84, 22.38, 21.03, 18.29,21.94, 20.35, 20.10, 21.02, 19.97,22.40, 20.61, 17.41, 15.94, 17.94,22.74, 25.46, 20.97, 27.18, 19.80,17.43, 25.57, 22.27, 21.86, 21.42,19.10, 17.73, 19.81, 18.81, 21.76,22.13, 18.34, 18.31, 25.32, 19.11,21.30, 22.48, 21.80, 19.38, 22.05,21.98, 19.99, 19.99, 16.70, 22.71,22.38, 20.22, 20.50, 18.95, 19.62,20.54, 25.77, 21.34, 25.66, 17.50,19.04, 18.89, 20.75, 17.71, 18.30,20.89, 19.10, 13.58, 19.02, 23.62,19.82, 

23.80[1-Dec], 22.57, 21.69, 18.02,36.02, 19.77, 19.70, 17.91, 14.16,23.58, 24.78, 22.88, 19.56, 23.94,23.67, 21.78, 22.94, 22.71, 23.57,26.62, 19.00, 28.57, 22.14, 25.95,26.12, 18.20, 22.48, 16.22, 23.26,16.73, 20.71, 20.80, 23.52, 21.34,19.45, 19.14, 22.25, 20.31, 22.96,22.27, 21.48, 22.21, 22.92, 20.97,25.24, 24.92, 27.08, 20.62, 18.44,20.70, 23.53, 21.94, 24.58, 18.40,22.01, 19.09, 19.01, 21.51, 18.58,22.39, 25.82, 20.46, 23.58, 22.36,23.29, 22.30, 19.13, 17.42, 20.86,20.90, 24.26, 25.78, 17.81, 23.66,23.31, 17.87, 18.79, 18.12, 18.58,22.96, 18.38, 20.76, 17.91, 24.86,22.10, 16.43, 19.87, 29.38, 19.81,20.74, 21.06, 23.66, 22.66, 20.90,22.87, 16.02, 27.69, 19.35, 21.16,22.95, 21.54, 22.54, 20.69, 21.28,25.00, 25.05, 20.40, 21.45, 17.66,17.68, 26.53, 24.01, 18.92, 17.62,20.44, 21.93, 22.04, 19.09, 23.57,21.71, 18.98, 20.22, 19.38, 21.87,18.15, 21.14, 20.40, 27.06, 24.30,30.15, 17.87, 23.48, 17.61, 23.46,17.19, 24.26, 19.54, 22.80, 22.99,22.96, 18.83, 21.45, 20.14, 19.83,18.68, 23.54, 22.89, 20.48, 22.97,20.80, 22.78, 26.48, 19.39, 20.01,19.63, 20.29, 26.60, 19.79, 16.46,24.01, 28.50, 18.94, 20.77, 22.30,23.50, 20.92, 27.86, 20.74, 24.33,21.45, 19.57, 28.54, 15.02, 19.89,20.24, 19.23, 26.26, 18.27, 19.30,18.60, 18.88, 17.99, 20.07, 17.17,24.63, 18.29, 20.47, 21.62, 17.93,22.34, 24.40, 21.55, 21.79, 19.65,23.79, 24.39, 23.25, 22.70, 17.26,17.39, 22.48, 21.87, 23.88, 18.79,23.03, 19.47, 16.27, 17.22, 20.33,18.94, 16.17, 19.13, 18.81, 19.84,18.13, 23.70, 22.50, 21.35, 22.70,21.23, 20.72, 22.59, 19.04, 17.37,14.22, 20.89, 16.67, 24.23, 15.78,18.85, 24.28, 20.82, 24.12, 19.38,20.74, 22.51, 22.67, 20.88, 20.23,20.53, 20.00, 22.68, 19.59, 22.23,22.55, 21.52, 20.32, 21.15, 18.78,22.65,

18.66[2-Dec], 23.84, 18.78, 26.63,23.82, 20.48, 25.06, 22.06, 22.26,19.95, 24.06, 23.93, 20.64, 25.51,20.36, 21.22, 17.51, 18.54, 17.18,19.34, 15.77, 21.31, 18.73, 21.08,23.45, 22.25, 19.72, 22.26, 15.82,19.29, 19.06, 16.09, 22.44, 19.99,23.42, 20.34, 20.65, 19.95, 26.99,18.87, 19.05, 19.78, 20.31, 20.84,21.62, 19.71, 20.93, 23.14, 19.49,25.96, 17.66, 22.33, 19.36, 22.18,18.68, 19.96, 25.10, 20.39, 18.23,19.92, 20.54, 18.55, 20.26, 17.33,23.58, 21.50, 21.93, 19.70, 17.49,20.46, 22.26, 18.88, 21.49, 17.38,20.93, 20.44, 18.74, 21.53, 20.58,19.65, 20.38, 19.20, 19.83, 22.78,19.34, 23.79, 17.09, 17.28, 13.92,18.72, 22.55, 19.41, 16.36, 19.63,20.37, 22.70, 22.90, 23.65, 20.50,21.78, 24.06, 22.46, 19.46, 18.49,21.39, 27.55, 18.90, 21.34, 25.02,19.02, 19.74, 24.07, 22.16, 20.43,23.21, 23.78, 21.74, 22.32, 21.49,26.44, 22.26, 18.58, 18.76, 22.70,20.13, 20.27, 23.03, 24.79, 27.76,21.33, 19.34, 19.04, 23.07, 21.28,19.64, 23.55, 19.94, 22.76, 19.90,21.88, 23.88, 17.56, 19.08, 19.31,20.70, 20.21, 20.51, 21.98, 22.68,18.54, 24.66, 24.34, 23.36, 18.99,20.81, 22.81, 19.35, 21.69, 23.60,20.45, 19.73, 27.88, 16.34, 18.56,21.34, 18.26, 23.19, 20.61, 26.24,20.50, 17.73, 20.08, 20.50, 22.45,16.70, 19.01, 21.00, 23.61, 22.65,20.25, 18.51, 23.41, 20.58, 24.50,17.86, 22.94, 21.65, 21.90, 17.36,27.88, 24.48, 22.60, 19.56, 16.89,25.86, 23.60, 19.06, 20.03, 18.61,23.01, 19.44, 18.05, 15.65, 20.75,19.73, 19.04, 19.48, 18.31, 21.96,22.20, 16.03, 27.61, 21.94, 19.04,20.69, 23.95, 20.20, 24.15, 19.68,17.08, 18.90, 17.81, 17.86, 21.99,17.63, 20.58, 17.65, 19.06, 20.89,24.11, 20.48, 22.10, 21.43, 25.68,21.33, 20.54, 21.33, 23.91, 18.30,20.26, 16.65, 19.20, 22.41, 28.49,26.11, 26.96, 20.41, 19.48, 20.79,21.55, 16.44, 19.99, 20.94, 20.05,23.21, 23.04, 29.88, 23.56, 17.96,21.06, 18.40, 24.28, 21.96, 18.95,20.78, 19.74, 28.33, 16.15, 20.96,17.99, 20.83, 20.21, 19.35, 19.93,19.41, 21.55, 18.70, 20.76, 17.56,24.44, 23.79, 21.58, 19.93, 21.86,18.36, 19.73, 20.55, 19.41, 19.40,20.06, 24.55, 19.06, 23.39, 19.08,15.56, 20.61, 19.36, 21.19, 21.06,23.21


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 2, 2013)

Only did 270 solves for my continuation yesterday.

Day 12


Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054



number of times: 3720/3721
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 5.033 (σ = 1.00)
best avg500: 5.373 (σ = 1.16)
best avg1000: 5.439 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 5.733 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 5.905


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 20:

Currently 66 solves behind, plan for it to be 0 by tomorrow (I'll do 400). Did 500 solves today, and it was my best day so far. All the records bar the single (and yes, that includes the worst time as well) were set today (ie: avg5, avg12, avg50 and avg100). Today's best single was 12.93 as compared to challenge PB (12.20) and overall PB (12.17). Single is the only PB I haven't broken in this challenge, all the other ones were today. 

number of times: 6600/6600
best time: 12.20
worst time: 45.38

current avg5: 19.55 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 3.63)
best avg12: 17.90 (σ = 1.38)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: 20.26 (σ = 2.15)
best avg1000: 20.52 (σ = 2.06)
best avg5000: 21.04 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 21.08 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 21.18

Session average is slowly approaching the 21 barrier. I would very much like my overall avg10000 to be sub 21.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2013)

Yesterday (dec 5) was day 15. I've been cubing, just not updating here. I'm way behind though - I've hardly been able to get 100 solves each day.



Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703, 6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772, 5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235, 3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804, 5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790, 4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931, 4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445, 5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023, 6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773, 3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103, 7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054, 7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947, 2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398, 4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752, 8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251



number of times: 4349/4350
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 5.033 (σ = 1.00)
best avg500: 5.373 (σ = 1.16)
best avg1000: 5.439 (σ = 1.17)

session avg: 5.707 (σ = 1.25)
session mean: 5.878

Also: 650 solves behind. Not as bad as I thought.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 6, 2013)

Day 22.

Didn't catch up as planned yesterday (only did 150 solves), but, not wanting it to slip away from me, I did 600 solves today, so currently I'm 17 solves ahead (yay!). I also FINALLY broke my single record. After 6750 solves you would've thought I had but it took until today. I got an 11.20, don't remember much, just that it was easy f2l (duh), sune/anti-sune (don't remember) for OLL and a U-perm. This means that while doing the marathon, I've broken all of my PBs 

Solves per day required to finish: 331.25

Currently Session average is 21.02 - so sub 21 average by the end is in my sights!



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 7350/7350
best time: *11.20*
worst time: 45.38

best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 3.63)
best avg12: 17.90 (σ = 1.38)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: *20.17* (σ = 2.13)
best avg1000: *20.33* (σ = 2.10)
best avg5000: *20.91* (σ = 2.19)

session avg: *21.02* (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 21.12

*BOLD* = Changed from last update in thread





Spoiler: Times



20.06[15-Nov], 22.68, 25.69, 21.86, 25.42,24.92, 18.42, 17.79, 24.00, 23.72,22.06, 30.85, 21.57, 21.66, 21.40,25.66, 25.68, 16.98, 16.65, 20.95,24.02, 21.56, 19.73, 19.87, 17.70,23.62, 24.16, 17.73, 19.91, 31.70,17.06, 26.79, 23.41, 17.59, 21.86,20.74, 21.25, 19.20, 19.98, 22.82,19.46, 19.74, 18.35, 20.98, 23.29,15.73, 23.43, 21.36, 24.37, 19.99,18.36, 18.20, 23.45, 17.97, 17.08,23.47, 23.29, 16.88, 20.90, 24.86,22.54, 18.80, 20.34, 22.97, 22.31,22.49, 19.45, 18.18, 21.87, 16.38,17.41, 19.18, 21.09, 19.30, 18.39,19.67, 19.76, 25.56, 25.50, 25.01,23.28, 29.31, 23.58, 18.60, 19.54,22.07, 23.21, 21.84, 20.37, 22.66,18.19, 26.49, 18.06, 21.08, 23.08,20.74, 20.60, 25.68, 23.86, 20.45,21.26, 23.74, 24.60, 20.71, 24.48,19.83, 20.31, 17.37, 31.10, 24.37,28.62, 20.68, 23.73, 20.05, 19.47,18.70, 21.33, 18.42, 17.74, 21.60,15.51, 21.81, 20.93, 23.50, 21.48,19.29, 20.04, 22.17, 19.00, 17.93,21.27, 21.02, 20.99, 18.07, 24.28,20.28, 18.71, 26.06, 19.69, 21.23,17.32, 19.66, 19.49, 19.25, 20.16,21.36, 20.29, 19.88, 18.44, 18.23,18.70, 21.91, 19.43, 20.36, 22.74,22.18, 23.38, 20.19, 20.30, 15.99,24.02, 17.05, 21.91, 23.88, 20.82,19.47, 17.06, 18.17, 21.88, 17.98,19.93, 24.11, 22.66, 16.42, 21.51,21.16, 21.08, 22.63, 25.86, 21.80,18.40, 20.76, 21.28, 20.65, 20.78,23.68, 21.04, 24.74, 28.04, 20.74,20.97, 21.26, 22.93, 25.45, 24.62,22.27, 35.33, 20.59, 20.29, 23.31,20.87, 23.87, 24.28, 20.55, 21.82,20.14, 21.94, 19.67, 21.65, 23.80,27.08, 15.08, 22.31, 20.35, 15.97,22.91, 22.73, 17.58, 25.37, 21.95,16.86, 24.00, 16.34, 18.94, 13.83,16.77, 20.40, 17.64, 19.87, 17.30,18.15, 21.63, 21.02, 17.84, 20.75,16.94, 20.13, 18.08, 19.69, 22.96,17.63, 21.78, 23.34, 20.61, 18.19,20.45, 21.62, 21.72, 18.92, 22.35,20.97, 24.03, 22.95, 20.75, 25.73,23.05, 17.41, 19.85, 19.97, 22.03,21.07, 18.75, 19.54, 18.04, 24.87,22.70, 24.24, 20.31, 21.39, 18.58,21.81, 22.61, 28.10, 21.13, 29.30,19.35, 21.13, 21.46, 22.68, 18.06,23.00, 17.94, 19.65, 17.01, 19.48,17.11, 17.23, 23.21, 21.27, 22.70,17.85, 18.48, 20.99, 19.58, 19.34,24.53, 20.12, 19.95, 20.17, 26.49,24.84, 21.59, 22.99, 24.27, 23.88,19.90, 21.77, 17.97, 24.61, 22.40,19.81, 26.84, 23.75, 19.67, 25.39,18.07, 24.26, 21.46, 21.03, 18.66,23.15, 24.75, 25.66, 19.28, 16.54,21.34, 21.55, 21.68, 17.89, 20.56,25.20, 21.22, 21.47, 19.90, 23.78,23.31, 22.11, 21.71, 21.21, 17.51,22.13, 21.20, 21.61, 23.65, 24.50,24.50, 21.44, 15.71, 21.88, 19.95,19.18, 18.53, 20.82, 23.31, 17.18,21.07, 24.45, 19.74, 22.70, 19.08,24.23, 18.79, 21.68, 20.47, 25.87,22.24, 17.72, 25.84, 21.29, 22.29,32.44, 21.44, 28.21, 26.86, 21.18,18.66, 23.41, 21.65, 24.31, 20.36,21.00, 20.62, 20.60, 16.89, 18.79,20.76, 17.03, 21.56, 21.65, 14.79,18.79, 35.54, 27.57, 25.87, 30.41,20.42, 21.56, 20.30, 19.35, 14.78,18.65, 20.13, 26.15, 22.10, 20.41,23.90, 20.42, 21.44, 21.64, 25.22,22.67, 24.53, 24.16, 20.18, 25.20,20.60, 19.65, 19.43, 24.63, 23.95,24.24, 18.71, 23.21, 19.85, 19.42,21.24, 23.36, 27.25, 27.15, 19.91,20.31, 19.20, 16.95, 23.33, 20.39,20.45, 31.62, 17.33, 24.75, 23.66,21.58, 20.13, 22.56, 14.82, 21.83,23.05, 15.62, 19.98, 19.06, 23.10,22.14, 22.59, 19.72, 22.55, 20.08,20.69, 19.66, 23.49, 20.68, 19.50,21.10, 18.76, 17.86, 20.94, 20.87,19.03, 16.48, 17.22, 21.42, 23.87,21.50, 20.07, 20.09, 16.18, 22.34,18.95, 20.33, 25.09, 18.49, 21.46,17.70, 19.45, 24.30, 21.65, 13.75,17.50, 19.17, 20.61, 21.03, 14.89,20.79, 20.19, 23.77, 17.63, 26.46,16.58, 21.15, 18.77, 19.98, 17.75,20.89, 21.86, 19.48, 19.24, 19.17,25.84, 14.49, 24.28, 16.78, 24.08,22.32, 22.35, 15.93, 23.35, 19.39,12.20, 21.13, 25.81, 25.29, 20.66,16.70, 21.38, 20.52, 19.92, 19.67,25.58, 19.36, 15.21, 23.31, 22.75,23.69, 22.73, 22.74, 14.23, 22.71,18.88, 21.58, 29.35, 18.34, 20.87,23.27, 23.07, 21.41, 22.50, 21.32,16.01, 18.77, 18.37, 21.22, 22.38,18.88, 21.60, 25.41, 22.97, 19.86,23.93, 20.54, 18.79, 19.77, 21.34,15.61, 19.89, 20.12, 23.11, 21.29,26.18, 20.24, 23.10, 19.19, 17.58,26.18, 18.35, 21.36, 22.88, 20.69,27.00, 23.60, 23.46, 26.77, 23.47,17.28, 21.10, 21.99, 23.37, 24.34,21.60, 20.36, 21.65, 19.98, 23.60,21.04, 20.26, 21.57, 20.66, 24.97,23.80, 24.17, 17.90, 20.88, 24.33,23.43

[16-Nov], 24.79, 20.29, 23.84,21.36, 23.46, 28.96, 19.48, 23.40,19.00, 20.77, 21.93, 17.75, 17.42,19.06, 24.36, 23.95, 21.04, 19.90,23.74, 19.40, 25.38, 21.89, 22.36,21.62, 22.98, 15.12, 24.30, 30.67,21.86, 21.20, 24.36, 19.42, 16.92,21.39, 18.52, 20.20, 20.76, 22.61,20.23, 21.37, 16.57, 21.02, 26.69,24.91, 19.93, 26.27, 17.55, 23.33,20.35, 21.49, 20.46, 18.72, 21.30,17.79, 21.65, 25.82, 15.83, 21.34,23.86, 18.19, 19.14, 20.61, 19.50,22.94, 19.58, 20.12, 20.02, 21.66,16.14, 19.85, 22.64, 19.35, 16.93,23.64, 19.83, 16.81, 20.22, 24.96,19.78, 19.35, 23.21, 15.05, 16.44,16.54, 24.92, 20.58, 17.82, 24.86,18.46, 21.08, 18.93, 17.61, 17.69,18.57, 29.42, 17.38, 20.25, 19.44,20.24, 23.36, 20.67, 23.58, 23.84,25.92, 22.93, 22.26, 27.87, 19.49,24.67, 23.46, 27.84, 24.29, 27.05,21.58, 19.09, 22.77, 25.34, 23.66,24.31, 23.34, 28.15, 26.94, 23.54,19.56, 22.16, 20.66, 22.02, 19.68,23.45, 20.18, 25.00, 19.22, 15.82,25.87, 21.47, 19.21, 23.40, 21.09,20.08, 22.33, 20.98, 18.90, 18.66,22.33, 23.78, 21.54, 22.57, 23.76,18.15, 24.89, 20.13, 25.04, 22.98,24.58, 20.89, 30.15, 21.05, 20.66,23.14, 26.44, 22.35, 21.18, 23.57,27.27, 20.38, 24.07, 25.42, 17.49,20.84, 20.71, 24.00, 19.98, 21.88,20.11, 23.50, 17.47, 20.03, 16.48,19.60, 22.66, 25.74, 18.31, 22.75,27.31, 22.08, 23.74, 21.38, 22.99,26.42, 24.46, 22.71, 22.20, 17.84,17.50, 23.82, 24.08, 19.18, 18.19,21.06, 23.75, 19.91, 24.14, 21.75,21.63, 24.39, 22.17, 22.26, 21.08,24.31, 18.06, 18.56, 21.41, 23.50,20.83, 24.37, 17.07, 19.82, 26.22,23.78, 19.30, 23.36, 22.14, 22.21,22.17, 23.91, 24.47, 19.83, 21.81,27.38, 22.28, 20.61, 19.82, 23.30,16.54, 24.41, 19.74, 20.71, 24.00,23.51, 24.49, 20.32, 22.06, 25.57,20.02, 23.85, 22.74, 16.88, 21.53,17.88, 22.25, 19.75, 24.27, 28.93,20.82, 25.06, 20.82, 22.74, 24.34,20.17, 21.74, 25.90, 20.08, 20.20,21.90, 16.98, 19.16, 27.73, 20.99,19.42, 16.02, 21.86, 17.82, 21.20,20.46, 25.25, 22.33, 18.85, 20.14,24.94, 19.84, 17.44, 20.48, 23.06,24.79, 18.81, 20.40, 20.06, 25.14,23.23, 22.22, 18.46, 23.28, 20.25,24.46, 21.98, 18.86, 24.98, 19.09,27.09, 24.73

[17-Nov], 19.40, 19.31,19.49, 21.50, 24.60, 17.42, 22.52,16.18, 21.56, 17.30, 22.06, 24.34,19.13, 19.51, 24.90, 29.88, 25.36,28.77, 22.93, 17.40, 19.22, 16.90,21.16, 16.49, 17.81, 26.52, 23.29,17.96, 20.70, 16.45, 23.92, 17.87,20.74, 18.03, 19.22, 20.07, 32.16,18.44, 18.08, 22.16, 19.00, 16.85,23.38, 23.48, 23.51, 18.58, 20.92,24.76, 18.06, 21.48, 23.78, 15.63,18.86, 21.70, 17.52, 23.02, 17.79,20.63, 17.73, 19.86, 20.64, 21.36,18.18, 21.02, 18.14, 17.67, 16.50,19.86, 22.82, 21.75, 16.67, 17.28,18.55, 20.17, 17.61, 22.38, 18.66,17.61, 21.78, 18.18, 19.82, 18.30,19.47, 19.50, 17.75, 21.39, 17.29,19.73, 19.35, 15.62, 17.94, 18.56,21.64, 23.88, 24.57, 22.62, 21.29,19.82, 20.34, 25.60, 17.80, 21.08,20.83, 21.69, 20.39, 21.74, 20.17,17.16, 17.98, 21.50, 20.22, 18.90,21.20, 22.48, 24.55, 20.31, 24.96,22.90, 21.13, 23.77, 14.86, 21.18,23.34, 16.94, 24.51, 18.67, 21.84,16.78, 18.90, 20.22, 20.94, 18.57,17.22, 20.24, 20.26, 20.90, 19.27,17.30, 22.30, 19.39, 20.82, 22.62,25.77, 19.77, 18.96, 18.55, 17.11,20.36, 19.96, 20.28, 23.65, 22.04,27.05, 23.83, 23.65, 23.05, 20.24,19.29, 21.94, 23.00, 30.21, 18.86,20.16, 22.64, 25.23, 21.79, 31.81,18.35, 20.95, 25.67, 21.32, 17.43,21.53, 21.26, 23.92, 20.41, 19.49,21.94, 19.40, 22.47, 19.92, 24.28,21.28, 18.67, 22.34, 20.05, 20.22,18.70, 19.59, 18.85, 21.27, 21.94,16.12, 25.35, 19.66, 19.79, 24.95,17.88, 23.85, 20.07

[18-Nov], 21.23,25.44, 21.05, 25.13, 21.00, 18.76,20.75, 20.80, 30.76, 21.67, 21.39,25.33, 31.21, 18.27, 19.81, 15.16,20.16, 26.47, 25.90, 24.19, 23.73,25.42, 19.77, 22.16, 19.57, 22.47,24.06, 20.29, 17.48, 15.45, 21.24,23.04, 20.24, 20.81, 22.61, 21.38,24.02, 21.05, 23.19, 21.80, 23.12,16.72, 17.43, 21.14, 23.75, 20.22,25.49, 19.73, 22.06, 25.87, 25.05,20.48, 19.38, 19.10, 20.70, 20.78,19.18, 21.94, 19.29, 20.23, 21.02,25.73, 21.34, 20.04, 25.90, 23.95,20.37, 19.63, 24.80, 22.79, 22.54,20.48, 18.07, 22.10, 22.00, 17.66,17.40, 24.85, 19.63, 20.17, 24.26,20.76, 23.53, 21.21, 19.93, 18.33,18.00, 22.88, 23.49, 19.85, 31.22,21.55, 25.01, 18.22, 21.17, 23.55,28.25, 18.97, 17.88, 25.75, 20.05,20.59, 18.98, 19.24, 20.37, 23.26,15.25, 18.67, 19.82, 20.86, 19.41,17.77, 17.22, 21.25, 20.43, 21.04,22.79, 26.40, 20.53, 18.90, 19.34,19.17, 19.58, 19.21, 14.79, 20.88,20.94, 21.81, 20.57, 16.57, 22.03,18.00, 18.97, 21.08, 22.18, 21.37,19.38, 20.99, 17.95, 24.05, 18.62,21.94, 19.26, 21.91, 19.41, 22.60,23.26, 14.58, 18.42, 18.84, 15.84,18.28, 15.29, 17.83, 24.72, 22.38,18.92, 21.94, 26.66, 21.66, 16.80,18.09, 21.28, 23.95, 21.03, 22.03,19.80, 24.10, 19.60, 20.53, 25.81,22.06, 18.56, 19.95, 22.42, 20.82,19.83, 21.86, 23.68, 16.95, 20.16,19.01, 18.94, 28.10, 21.87, 20.39,18.01, 20.30, 22.76, 25.57, 21.70,21.00, 24.18, 19.99, 16.15, 19.24,21.15, 22.82, 18.67, 19.75, 19.74,20.95, 24.58, 16.61, 20.29, 18.98,16.66, 16.26, 20.16, 20.39, 19.35,24.95, 19.04, 27.17, 23.06, 29.69,21.07, 21.02, 20.40, 17.90, 20.94,20.11, 22.27, 20.81, 20.22, 22.33,18.94, 20.06, 17.46, 24.06, 25.14,21.99, 21.19, 23.30, 26.53, 20.38,23.90, 27.58, 19.66, 19.76, 24.68,28.43, 21.93, 21.39, 18.61, 23.24,20.44, 20.72, 24.43, 27.82, 22.45,21.20, 23.89, 24.27, 29.86, 31.29,23.85, 18.14, 21.41, 25.70, 21.64,22.62, 23.49, 23.60, 20.93, 25.45,18.13, 21.59, 23.55, 16.34, 16.63,15.85, 24.69, 18.88, 22.00, 23.82,16.77, 21.65, 20.61, 17.25, 24.91,21.06, 19.60, 23.01, 21.70, 17.39,20.24, 22.74, 20.95, 19.48, 25.03,21.48, 23.98, 27.13, 22.69, 19.12,20.68, 26.39, 22.78, 21.48, 21.05,22.41, 18.60, 18.80, 20.25, 26.87,17.78, 25.41, 24.41, 19.44, 25.25,19.71, 19.55, 18.72, 21.10, 23.05,21.74, 19.86, 30.91, 19.51, 22.33,18.15, 19.32, 24.63, 21.45, 21.54,21.24, 25.77, 25.27, 19.78, 19.05,21.55, 20.05, 19.43, 22.92, 20.45,21.90, 17.71, 20.35, 23.39, 20.95,22.72, 27.17, 23.99, 19.02, 23.52,16.20, 21.16, 24.00, 21.07, 16.01,22.41, 24.94, 21.91, 24.70, 17.48,25.56, 26.70, 21.57, 15.81, 22.50,23.07, 20.11, 20.69, 17.31, 21.07,21.17, 17.45, 16.51, 19.15, 20.69,22.20, 23.07, 20.83, 15.30, 25.81,18.41, 19.13, 19.75, 26.68, 22.26,23.13, 22.61, 20.50, 18.92, 23.21,19.04, 22.57, 20.90, 19.32, 19.85,20.58, 23.92, 17.55, 21.29, 19.26,22.36, 29.06, 15.31, 31.56, 22.89,28.14, 23.34, 19.46, 21.50, 19.69,23.98, 21.51, 26.53, 26.19, 21.82,19.76, 19.90, 23.61, 18.70, 22.71,20.60, 19.12, 18.94, 17.86, 21.55,18.06, 17.94, 18.91, 22.07, 33.20,16.64, 23.81, 26.84, 20.66, 18.19,21.04, 22.84, 20.47, 17.83, 23.00,21.44, 22.71, 21.47, 15.22, 23.38,21.99, 20.52, 17.98, 16.18, 22.46,18.24, 25.80, 22.87, 24.85, 20.16,24.91, 23.87, 20.24, 20.51, 22.62,22.29, 16.68, 22.10, 16.58, 18.06,20.21, 21.00, 18.82, 15.34, 23.56,20.36, 20.62, 20.96, 19.97, 20.32,23.16, 21.52, 22.06, 19.66, 24.33,15.74, 19.98, 19.53, 18.63, 21.58,22.34, 24.60, 22.06, 20.40, 24.27,22.18, 20.46, 16.84, 25.74, 19.22,21.38, 21.78, 16.89, 22.98, 25.86,17.00, 17.02, 20.19, 18.30

[19-Nov], 24.41, 20.78, 17.64,24.78, 20.05, 21.45, 25.51, 24.18,21.38, 17.74, 19.77, 21.48, 23.60,24.89, 22.08, 24.69, 19.27, 21.83,22.73, 19.80, 20.50, 18.10, 21.44,23.77, 23.56, 21.26, 22.67, 24.44,17.10, 21.58, 25.98, 19.80, 20.94,22.27, 24.08, 22.08, 20.85, 27.50,21.46, 19.78, 19.56, 17.72, 27.14,23.30, 22.33, 15.69, 20.29, 16.58,17.03, 23.26, 23.04, 21.97, 22.15,30.25, 21.66, 30.91, 17.66, 25.06,21.34, 21.21, 25.22, 21.86, 19.23,22.78, 21.45, 23.75, 22.58, 24.04,21.17, 17.06, 22.26, 23.03, 23.44,20.58, 18.88, 20.04, 23.77, 25.06,23.09, 18.42, 21.51, 23.42, 18.88,17.94, 26.46, 24.62, 23.71, 22.30,20.22, 29.38, 21.17, 22.46, 17.89,24.37, 25.13, 28.63, 18.94, 27.45,22.07, 20.60, 19.55, 34.23, 20.07,27.93, 20.07, 19.58, 16.92, 22.13,25.22, 23.19, 22.55, 18.69, 19.98,20.67, 21.22, 22.63, 18.12, 21.70,19.60, 22.00, 17.06, 17.99, 21.05,16.26, 21.90, 19.77, 23.65, 21.58,25.70, 21.69, 22.22, 26.71, 17.47,16.44, 21.98, 26.20, 22.39, 19.21,22.10, 20.61, 18.10, 21.76, 28.04,20.88, 21.57, 20.99, 20.29, 35.51,20.83, 22.66, 19.69, 23.85, 19.51,23.12, 25.08, 17.25, 18.84, 19.84,18.41, 24.30, 23.67, 20.12, 16.56,20.80, 23.86, 18.05, 21.52, 23.20,21.98, 18.62, 23.57, 21.81, 23.01,19.74, 20.36, 23.99, 23.06, 20.16,17.05, 15.16, 18.90, 22.76, 21.21,26.81, 24.03, 33.94, 18.37, 16.32,19.20, 18.12, 20.77, 21.12, 23.72,26.12, 21.22, 21.94, 20.38, 21.90,21.81, 19.37, 23.96, 25.49, 22.73,22.63, 20.94, 22.62, 18.55, 22.90,24.50, 22.48, 22.30, 24.25, 29.92,19.44, 22.71, 21.36, 20.67, 19.26,20.70, 21.18, 20.32, 18.71, 21.44,18.77, 19.67, 22.20, 25.84, 22.22,19.77, 19.90, 20.07, 20.84, 24.34,21.02, 17.51, 18.11, 22.92, 18.25,28.04, 23.60, 17.17, 21.38, 22.49,18.53, 21.35, 25.97, 22.93, 16.42,23.52, 18.35, 18.84, 17.39, 21.11,25.21, 25.53, 24.73, 24.46, 22.27,16.28, 21.64, 20.61, 23.94, 17.36,18.59, 23.64, 19.83, 22.25, 21.58,21.00, 22.70, 24.40, 17.57, 22.42,20.69, 23.06, 26.59, 19.66, 21.39,26.35, 21.81, 22.48, 18.75, 22.95,17.01, 27.33, 21.79, 22.97, 24.97,25.67, 23.15, 21.44, 21.50, 20.66,26.92, 24.92, 28.32, 18.03, 26.14,25.44, 22.10

[20-Nov], 19.60, 20.73, 21.80,21.71, 16.71, 25.64, 22.29, 20.43,22.82, 22.83, 19.58, 22.05, 20.75,23.22, 20.59, 16.23, 16.40, 21.09,25.17, 17.88, 19.34, 17.57, 19.66,19.20, 18.96, 20.50, 25.62, 22.37,23.82, 16.84, 18.23, 22.02, 23.25,25.49, 24.45, 19.72, 23.67, 21.68,23.06, 24.14, 21.49, 25.51, 21.03,17.91, 19.97, 22.70, 25.39, 17.00,20.03, 18.98, 17.07, 18.75, 16.57,20.97, 17.55, 19.41, 15.50, 20.12,17.52, 19.73, 17.36, 17.56, 19.99,19.52, 23.19, 18.95, 23.82, 22.60,16.85, 24.51, 21.31, 20.19, 21.79,17.23, 22.03, 23.27, 22.60, 23.81,19.48, 22.94, 17.90, 24.93, 22.24,20.87, 25.03, 19.05, 20.47, 26.38,20.46, 19.31, 17.97, 21.82, 19.18,23.56, 18.08, 16.45, 21.04, 16.84,17.46, 20.70, 25.71, 23.52, 25.88,20.60, 19.56, 16.23, 18.32, 20.87,17.91, 16.86, 21.51, 22.58, 19.74,20.70, 27.65, 22.79, 25.27, 19.66,18.55, 18.99, 23.01, 22.02, 22.62,18.00, 22.96, 23.16, 18.09, 23.62,27.74, 31.61, 18.76, 18.55, 19.70,19.39, 19.41, 21.25, 22.52, 22.64,27.32, 24.26, 15.70, 20.96, 23.23,20.84, 21.26, 16.57, 25.16, 25.22,18.24, 21.20, 21.71, 22.03, 19.28,21.56, 18.05, 24.16, 17.80, 19.09,25.03, 22.06, 25.65, 22.91, 18.18,26.27, 19.10, 24.71, 21.59, 24.97,19.30, 24.27, 25.68, 18.75, 19.20,21.86, 17.14, 17.76, 20.79, 26.33,20.86, 23.53, 22.10, 18.95, 18.64,24.15, 17.37, 25.00, 16.84, 18.16,18.21, 18.19, 21.70, 21.76, 27.55,21.69, 16.92, 20.20, 17.54, 23.75,21.28, 24.12, 22.13, 24.21, 22.03,22.94, 27.90, 25.96, 23.38, 19.52,23.57, 22.80, 24.96, 26.16, 22.72,26.10, 20.57, 22.98, 23.67, 22.37,17.17, 18.45, 14.71, 22.09, 19.05,18.83, 20.72, 16.82, 23.26, 25.78,17.34, 18.49, 19.72, 18.13, 22.94,19.56, 24.27, 22.14, 27.83, 18.81,20.49, 21.51, 18.05, 19.93, 24.13,17.71, 20.77, 19.18, 19.04, 18.81,23.83, 20.21, 20.86, 18.43, 23.37,21.39, 21.57, 18.77, 21.88, 23.44,18.64, 22.54, 24.54, 22.14, 17.53,20.95, 20.59, 20.76, 20.64, 19.21,21.55, 22.88, 23.09, 20.23, 24.30,22.35, 24.41, 19.66, 23.64, 26.52,22.18, 18.62, 18.62, 20.62, 21.38,26.51, 22.30, 27.58, 20.55, 17.76,19.05, 24.11, 26.71, 22.89, 22.27,21.77, 20.79, 27.53, 16.45, 21.69,16.21, 17.33, 15.36, 22.14, 25.21,17.54, 23.65, 25.42, 25.33, 19.52,26.48, 20.71, 19.38, 23.85, 32.34,19.78, 22.98, 21.48, 19.31, 22.77,18.45, 16.22, 26.00, 22.60, 26.27,15.45, 22.41, 22.42, 18.71, 22.70,21.22, 20.84, 24.79, 20.48, 18.61,20.76, 20.34, 19.50, 23.44, 27.17,23.63, 20.22, 22.84, 23.26, 17.84,18.78, 26.47, 25.01, 21.10, 24.96,17.30, 28.74

[21-Nov], 23.37, 22.79, 25.84,22.30, 16.12, 22.25, 19.99, 28.41,18.31, 18.29, 16.46, 21.38, 15.65,20.18, 20.46, 21.82, 20.73, 18.64,17.20, 20.42, 18.29, 19.94, 19.36,18.08, 26.65, 24.76, 20.37, 21.30,19.29, 15.94, 20.08, 20.82, 20.09,22.30, 17.14, 21.41, 23.74, 24.11,22.66, 26.30, 22.05, 19.32, 17.99,18.65, 21.22, 17.11, 21.16, 21.58,27.00, 22.03, 19.83, 20.22, 19.66,27.02, 21.59, 19.83, 24.74, 21.26,16.35, 16.41, 23.05, 19.44, 19.86,17.90, 17.18, 21.54, 21.21, 17.78,20.66, 21.96, 22.84, 21.72, 18.78,17.89, 21.50, 23.35, 17.90, 19.27,22.82, 21.11, 22.00, 18.90, 17.32,18.17, 20.22, 20.80, 20.44, 17.62,23.21, 33.75, 15.17, 23.63, 27.94,19.84, 16.51, 20.14, 23.85, 20.78,18.86, 22.27, 17.15, 18.83, 25.58,19.74, 20.98, 22.52, 22.74, 20.82,21.59, 20.05, 22.27, 20.63, 17.61,20.41, 21.51, 18.71, 17.69, 20.12,21.39, 17.96, 21.25, 29.61, 19.14,21.36, 21.13, 15.56, 23.56, 21.24,23.55, 19.56, 20.81, 19.43, 19.14,22.15, 20.99, 20.60, 19.74, 21.51,25.69, 23.27, 19.01, 16.92, 22.14,17.23, 18.43, 21.07, 20.46, 22.23,19.07, 28.65, 23.06, 24.02, 22.09,17.40, 19.31, 18.26, 21.17, 20.45,20.11, 17.30, 20.13, 16.76, 21.78,19.19, 17.29, 18.49, 20.54, 20.18,18.07, 24.56, 18.15, 18.07, 22.27,18.73, 21.78, 19.77, 24.76, 23.92,17.61, 16.99, 16.77, 15.49, 21.52,22.43, 21.09, 21.45, 14.84, 15.62,18.68, 20.12, 18.06, 19.65, 16.48,19.14, 16.58, 22.72, 20.15, 24.95,22.64, 17.03, 16.32, 20.50, 19.42,19.59, 17.58, 16.85, 17.71, 20.13,19.56, 20.34, 24.18, 23.16, 19.07,21.45, 27.10, 25.25, 23.65, 20.96,17.48, 19.70, 19.53, 17.14, 19.86,17.77, 20.16, 17.66, 19.33, 25.28,21.59, 16.64, 16.18, 25.82, 19.65,19.43, 19.17, 21.35, 20.91, 21.76,15.40, 20.85, 19.70, 16.25, 16.39,18.17, 22.64, 22.88, 17.52, 20.26,20.23, 22.62, 19.33, 19.94, 19.42,25.24, 19.95, 22.47, 21.05, 19.14,21.26, 18.08, 30.29, 23.93, 23.24,21.08, 21.11, 27.41, 17.76, 25.23,27.25, 18.38, 18.39, 16.94, 19.62,21.85, 18.63, 22.90, 21.37, 25.99,22.17, 15.90, 20.32, 20.51, 21.53,18.36, 18.06, 19.80, 20.34, 23.72,16.57, 22.26, 26.09, 21.38, 25.52,26.14, 15.92, 20.66, 23.96, 19.87,27.17, 27.82, 22.69, 24.56, 22.75,23.09, 28.33, 24.65, 23.71, 14.51,20.78, 21.31, 19.54, 18.88, 23.92,19.48, 25.50, 26.13, 22.36, 17.08,27.67, 20.01, 17.21, 19.41, 22.51,19.02, 21.34, 19.22, 18.50, 21.41,18.13, 19.44, 18.90, 20.33, 20.55,21.58, 23.19, 30.02, 20.82, 23.13,21.90, 20.37, 20.65, 28.29, 19.36,22.42, 18.82, 21.16, 19.40, 12.32,22.26, 24.61, 25.54, 22.80, 19.34,19.40, 22.66, 21.32, 20.42, 21.58,20.20, 30.21, 20.65, 17.66, 20.48,21.35, 23.30, 25.70, 19.33, 22.53,14.70, 20.40, 24.43, 19.91, 17.15,22.19, 25.03, 18.78, 21.26, 21.38,18.42, 23.51, 19.90, 22.74, 24.31,18.93, 24.40, 20.08, 25.50, 22.10,22.82, 18.26, 22.78, 20.45, 18.62,17.07, 23.72, 19.81, 17.44, 23.42,20.13, 19.70, 17.57, 19.47, 17.04,25.40, 28.33, 23.18, 23.06, 22.54,20.93, 22.03, 19.62, 20.18, 20.09,22.89, 23.40, 16.98, 22.30, 19.71,21.75, 18.67, 19.26, 19.01, 18.64,19.42, 21.83, 20.41, 24.94, 26.17,28.80, 30.83, 20.17, 22.68, 19.74,21.38, 19.69, 25.02, 17.90, 25.73,20.22, 23.94, 20.98, 19.05, 19.60,19.90, 19.47, 26.14, 30.37, 22.62,16.59, 20.18

[22-Nov], 28.82, 27.41, 18.79,18.66, 27.09, 26.06, 24.72, 20.61,22.26, 20.95, 26.50, 19.14, 21.90,15.88, 19.10, 23.19, 24.95, 18.46,19.48, 20.98, 22.21, 18.26, 18.50,19.85, 18.30, 23.58, 22.39, 21.18,25.22, 20.82, 24.07, 18.70, 21.30,29.81, 20.19, 23.03, 21.64, 20.06,21.74, 24.46, 26.01, 17.70, 22.66,17.68, 21.72, 19.40, 15.54, 29.58,18.13, 24.40, 23.26, 19.58, 17.80,26.98, 22.18, 19.44, 20.88, 16.06,21.73, 17.10, 17.98, 24.24, 21.23,20.74, 23.96, 22.95, 17.72, 22.01,26.08, 24.89, 17.02, 18.52, 20.93,28.69, 21.26, 17.80, 22.15, 27.07,20.26, 22.12, 19.22, 20.92, 28.59,20.66, 21.75, 20.58, 23.10, 21.94,19.22, 21.99, 17.83, 19.98, 23.67,21.27, 18.35, 18.73, 22.36, 20.98,24.60, 25.06, 24.54, 25.99, 26.48,23.10, 23.99, 22.02, 22.46, 20.13,20.50, 26.16, 20.72, 20.86, 30.28,25.03, 19.75, 22.01, 21.11, 25.10,26.95, 25.10, 19.59, 23.61, 18.38,23.02, 25.57, 24.58, 20.24, 21.20,18.18, 23.32, 22.59, 29.86, 19.76,20.97, 21.81, 16.30, 20.05, 21.98,21.55, 28.43, 22.76, 13.49, 24.01,22.82, 21.85, 28.17, 15.98, 21.70,19.04, 19.98

[23-Nov], 21.19, 22.07, 19.60,21.99, 19.94, 25.72, 21.77, 19.38,23.72, 18.98, 25.24, 23.52, 22.20,23.78, 31.35, 15.38, 16.46, 18.99,25.62, 21.77, 20.69, 20.86, 25.54,20.94, 20.70, 23.02, 24.61, 24.78,16.26, 22.04, 19.27, 23.51, 18.57,23.89, 22.19, 21.67, 25.59, 18.74,18.55, 22.44, 15.10, 27.76, 18.40,19.55, 19.28, 22.18, 24.78, 22.50,19.54, 20.59, 22.02, 19.13, 31.81,21.87, 24.86, 20.38, 24.16, 24.04,20.70, 20.74, 24.74, 19.26, 21.42,22.06, 21.66, 20.94, 25.04, 21.00,20.52, 23.25, 19.25, 27.95, 20.42,22.48, 16.91, 20.77, 21.48, 20.19,12.96, 18.54, 18.41, 18.95, 20.76,17.24, 16.14, 19.09, 18.34, 21.75,21.36, 18.54, 21.72, 21.74, 19.98,21.82, 19.27, 17.70, 22.64, 14.37,16.98, 22.82, 21.64, 21.92, 24.96,18.80, 22.38, 21.69, 17.56, 23.27,24.34, 20.59, 23.42, 27.83, 26.78,23.47, 18.63, 20.32, 23.07, 19.81,23.37, 17.59, 17.16, 23.17, 18.03,17.95, 22.37, 20.34, 22.04, 15.78,18.30, 20.97, 20.30, 23.29, 18.94,21.86, 22.06, 13.86, 30.16, 17.70,20.50, 24.22, 19.60, 22.46, 21.13,22.25, 23.86, 20.54, 25.44, 16.88,24.42, 19.10, 18.38, 19.29, 20.04,22.72, 18.26, 17.34, 20.08, 20.02,21.70, 19.26, 30.22, 20.97, 25.02,22.22, 19.21, 30.07, 21.70, 19.93,23.37, 24.71, 22.59, 20.82, 17.26,21.89, 25.56, 21.22, 19.97, 17.25,20.01, 24.78, 29.22, 15.92, 19.42,21.50, 34.74, 17.92, 19.76, 17.44,22.30, 22.15, 16.23, 19.63, 21.48,22.71, 19.66, 21.35, 19.96, 19.35,27.00, 23.26, 22.44, 24.69, 20.64,20.14, 22.23, 24.30, 20.67, 20.18,21.99, 21.49, 20.61, 24.08, 15.07,26.74, 26.44, 22.18, 21.09, 21.74,18.86, 16.66, 22.07, 21.31, 31.18,23.65, 21.30, 23.49, 15.47, 24.52,22.39, 22.00, 21.54, 21.53, 21.50,18.76, 16.82, 21.11, 28.55, 19.06,24.84, 20.96, 16.81, 24.79, 19.74,20.86, 21.42, 21.57, 20.71, 23.87,23.11, 23.01, 26.12, 25.50, 19.46,18.94, 27.57, 20.79, 17.55, 18.40,22.90, 18.25, 20.36, 19.68, 19.24,21.55, 20.12, 20.34, 20.61, 25.36,20.79, 23.43, 20.59, 22.37, 25.38,20.97, 22.85, 23.32, 31.13, 21.29,19.80, 25.21, 21.00, 25.11, 23.13,23.87, 18.59, 30.03, 18.43, 27.04,21.32, 21.60, 13.50, 23.05, 22.74,20.11, 22.24, 24.25, 21.32, 20.17,33.11[OMG I popped my Weilong!],19.84, 23.32, 19.38, 20.42, 24.28,17.18, 22.77, 20.02, 23.37, 21.11,16.68, 24.89, 21.53, 16.01, 18.04,22.75, 22.64, 18.59, 23.40, 16.43,18.15, 21.90, 18.47, 19.44, 21.71,24.91, 23.02, 24.15, 20.13, 25.45,15.94, 24.70, 21.42, 18.90, 21.90,22.87, 20.68, 29.78, 16.63, 24.37,19.95, 20.45, 22.48, 18.78, 24.66,18.35, 27.71, 20.00, 23.85, 20.74,

18.06[24-Nov], 19.90, 22.92, 23.70, 29.12,22.93, 20.66, 22.39, 18.90, 19.83,24.65, 21.34, 25.90, 20.77, 17.78,23.10, 23.18, 27.89, 20.69, 17.10,18.62, 21.73, 22.28, 22.03, 21.06,20.31, 22.93, 20.07, 18.16, 20.49,22.89, 22.50, 19.03, 24.05, 26.11,20.23, 23.53, 22.16, 18.46, 20.40,17.87, 20.50, 19.12, 23.69, 21.03,25.58, 22.01, 20.12, 22.77, 25.80,16.32, 23.57, 22.72, 18.04, 24.92,24.30, 21.71, 17.59, 26.15, 22.36,24.65, 22.41, 25.55, 19.83, 20.40,22.75, 23.12, 17.96, 18.57, 20.62,23.44, 20.11, 22.23, 22.33, 21.93,20.52, 17.98, 16.66, 15.60, 17.49,19.24, 19.68, 21.37, 21.01, 17.35,19.52, 20.18, 14.56, 20.56, 18.53,16.09, 21.91, 25.58, 21.37, 20.47,18.68, 18.05, 19.68, 17.81, 20.42,21.99, 24.12, 23.22, 24.39, 19.56,23.15, 26.46, 18.05, 20.61, 20.19,17.57, 22.62, 21.31, 20.66, 18.04,17.91, 19.71, 16.25, 23.75, 22.96,17.27, 27.84, 24.25, 19.33, 22.32,23.07, 25.43, 21.95, 21.68, 24.47,20.10, 20.81, 26.02, 21.30, 18.71,20.69, 21.86, 18.96, 20.34, 22.07,20.63, 21.25, 20.40, 22.58, 22.13,15.49, 19.51, 22.46, 18.70, 22.29,21.66, 19.01, 28.43, 27.34, 20.91,20.03, 18.44, 20.21, 21.23, 23.43,20.60, 26.64, 20.28, 17.97, 19.47,19.36, 24.75, 22.63, 24.17, 20.13,22.29, 18.01, 16.94, 19.82, 21.43,20.75, 18.33, 25.27, 21.42, 21.43,20.39, 20.36, 18.35, 19.45, 22.30,24.06, 22.80, 19.98, 20.61, 21.68,24.49, 21.52, 23.90, 17.18, 18.52,20.17, 22.78, 26.75, 20.65, 24.60,17.87, 21.75, 20.54, 24.03, 17.81,24.27, 19.33, 20.36, 18.35, 24.16,19.46, 15.66, 23.08, 20.63, 25.95,20.22, 22.95, 22.39, 20.63, 19.36,19.75, 19.31, 25.82, 27.07, 21.90,21.20, 22.18, 24.97, 22.70, 16.92,19.77, 23.08, 24.38, 21.93, 23.27,17.01, 18.99, 17.09, 20.92, 20.54,18.15, 22.38, 20.31, 21.00, 21.65,19.96, 24.88, 21.47, 19.92, 24.24,20.51, 19.69, 18.74, 16.58, 16.99,23.77, 15.26, 20.41, 24.25, 20.77,26.02, 24.52, 27.61, 19.60, 17.99,21.50, 20.15, 29.22, 16.21, 25.57,19.43, 19.75, 22.56, 22.72, 25.12,25.73, 20.74, 19.32, 21.77, 22.99,24.15, 18.42, 18.60, 21.17, 25.27,17.10, 23.94, 16.60, 20.45, 13.57,20.02, 19.95, 23.98, 20.94, 25.31,18.29, 25.30, 21.98, 22.00, 19.63,20.52, 19.45, 22.49, 25.91, 23.42,23.36, 17.90, 23.97, 20.12, 20.62,20.12, 23.90, 18.50, 20.54, 19.80,24.49, 18.93, 22.78, 26.46, 17.84,23.44, 20.39, 19.20, 18.97, 20.75,25.10, 20.46, 27.10, 18.76, 20.27,18.62, 20.94, 31.39, 21.54, 18.13,29.54, 18.61, 21.99, 16.53, 19.10,18.94, 20.70, 17.10, 20.93, 22.24,21.17, 25.87, 22.26, 25.63, 18.75,17.51, 25.67, 30.38, 22.15, 21.02,19.07, 21.88, 21.54, 17.96, 16.89,21.49, 22.27, 17.63, 25.94, 20.70,17.40, 23.27, 21.03, 15.18, 18.76,19.90, 19.24, 14.50, 16.17, 21.82,19.90, 20.82, 19.74, 20.34, 21.88,20.39, 20.15, 19.26, 31.38, 19.96,21.96, 18.34, 16.69, 19.33, 22.19,20.68, 20.75, 19.16, 17.81, 19.70,17.45, 22.71, 18.22, 31.08, 24.35,18.10, 20.74, 23.90, 22.74, 22.61,22.26, 22.13, 20.37, 23.30, 22.51,18.12, 18.91, 17.45, 21.90, 36.51,21.63, 17.07, 21.66, 19.21, 22.12,21.86, 18.61, 17.86, 20.98, 20.27,19.22, 20.98, 35.82[I POPPED MY WEILONG AGAIN!!!], 18.86,26.50, 21.39, 19.25, 21.58, 23.70,23.19, 19.13, 21.63, 21.66, 18.86,19.99, 17.56, 19.01, 22.87, 19.30,19.87, 21.90, 19.75, 17.94, 21.92,23.45, 19.21, 23.63, 22.41, 21.57,19.58, 23.72, 17.78, 20.48, 16.41,19.80, 21.26, 22.06, 23.23, 20.22,22.01, 22.50, 19.84, 21.56, 17.76,15.43, 21.66, 19.63, 17.38, 21.94,24.13, 19.34, 17.79, 25.99, 18.74,16.42, 27.49, 22.64, 17.78, 18.03,22.42, 25.00, 27.20, 21.81, 20.40,22.80, 19.91, 20.06, 33.34, 20.52,27.87, 20.54, 23.07, 24.98, 18.69,22.30, 18.83,

16.75[25-Nov], 22.64, 28.87, 25.94, 19.33,24.23, 20.34, 25.82, 25.32, 27.58,23.83, 19.18, 17.10, 18.57, 18.15,18.12, 22.82, 20.37, 20.86, 19.32,21.44, 19.59, 20.95, 23.74, 20.76,23.46, 20.38, 21.50, 21.84, 18.84,20.39, 19.81, 23.14, 23.22, 19.99,18.18, 19.77, 20.51, 19.27, 22.82,18.81, 28.44, 18.20, 21.46, 18.88,22.81, 22.40, 21.26, 20.10, 25.01,21.52, 22.58, 23.83, 23.50, 21.35,18.42, 22.79, 18.19, 16.98, 29.23,19.14, 20.01, 21.22, 12.90, 20.71,24.17, 23.95, 26.11, 19.38, 22.79,24.46, 21.16, 24.50, 18.46, 27.33,18.45, 18.82, 16.40, 20.01, 20.04,22.89, 20.24, 24.84, 26.23, 19.63,20.79, 21.10, 20.59, 22.03, 21.64,24.05, 22.17, 20.28, 21.51, 28.72,22.42, 20.08, 20.46, 22.21, 22.14,16.62, 28.03, 21.16, 20.26, 22.90,18.95, 20.84, 22.61, 18.31, 23.67,17.14, 21.30, 25.00, 24.50, 20.66,23.82, 20.94, 20.46, 16.50, 20.84,22.43, 20.90, 22.66, 20.22, 26.60,23.93, 24.33, 21.18, 18.80, 24.53,18.34, 20.82, 25.45, 18.51, 21.37,22.26, 21.11, 17.81, 25.06, 20.47,17.21, 21.06, 31.22, 19.20, 20.58,23.25, 24.54, 19.24, 16.64, 23.62,23.62, 24.08, 23.59, 22.89, 25.02,18.25, 20.25, 22.65, 20.57, 21.50,19.14, 23.92, 18.26, 24.91, 18.24,19.26, 21.52, 20.67, 20.85, 22.11,19.72, 25.47, 21.24, 29.07, 25.34,18.26, 22.47, 16.84, 19.47, 20.42,24.28, 18.27, 23.15, 18.04, 24.58,20.85, 23.79, 23.51, 25.20, 20.77,18.66, 20.92, 18.46, 24.81, 22.39,22.38, 20.88, 25.13, 24.95, 21.08,25.14, 24.03, 26.37, 26.47, 23.24,25.54, 25.25, 22.18, 23.68, 22.02,21.35, 26.00, 18.12, 22.93, 18.16,19.44, 21.47, 22.40, 21.87, 17.02,18.98, 19.52, 19.81, 20.07, 21.66,25.07, 24.00, 22.24, 16.13, 23.32,20.20, 20.44, 15.90, 23.54, 17.08,20.49, 13.89, 24.64, 21.95, 19.52,20.72, 14.02, 22.16, 23.23, 25.66,19.30, 20.06, 23.02, 20.07, 21.16,17.19, 20.31, 25.10, 20.19, 21.82,23.93, 20.09, 21.68, 21.19, 19.61,22.48, 18.63, 21.30, 15.87, 17.91,20.83, 26.16, 20.75, 21.17, 20.04,22.78, 20.61, 16.72, 25.70, 22.39,16.47, 29.24, 26.77, 22.27, 19.05,17.34, 22.07, 22.66, 18.39, 20.19,19.49, 18.65, 19.54, 23.49, 19.16,19.17, 19.83, 20.78, 23.31, 19.02,21.58, 21.14, 21.61, 21.69, 18.59,22.37, 24.84, 21.61, 22.64, 22.92,19.54, 20.17, 21.15, 23.07, 21.84,17.92, 24.16, 22.87, 21.37, 19.84,20.04, 22.43, 21.12, 23.72, 25.47,26.31, 19.22, 21.89, 23.06, 21.68,22.58, 23.76, 18.09, 22.72, 20.87,19.14, 20.35, 20.86, 15.70, 18.79,20.52, 17.99, 20.75, 21.86, 16.37,22.70, 21.57, 21.82, 25.98, 20.45,20.09, 22.73, 23.30, 21.68, 17.78,21.36, 15.97, 23.51, 24.73, 20.53,18.99, 19.00, 25.66, 23.57, 18.22,20.14, 21.27, 21.62, 21.59, 19.82,18.71, 19.69, 23.61, 19.37, 24.54,18.19, 18.76, 21.62, 20.37, 21.73,19.85, 20.02, 25.17, 21.65, 17.94,19.03, 19.75, 24.55, 21.88, 22.33,19.09, 25.07, 25.67, 23.78, 20.26,23.13, 19.76, 22.56, 21.76, 17.11,20.76, 20.43, 18.84, 20.04, 

19.69[26-Nov], 19.26, 19.77, 23.59,25.74, 23.38, 24.15, 19.75, 21.73,19.23, 22.30, 19.62, 22.40, 19.62,23.38, 21.64, 21.89, 23.34, 17.29,21.65, 21.47, 18.62, 19.15, 21.34,23.86, 21.05, 20.47, 20.39, 19.35,21.41, 22.12, 27.20, 17.66, 16.94,21.75, 19.10, 20.45, 17.49, 19.84,24.78, 17.90, 20.07, 21.00, 18.70,23.43, 24.23, 22.82, 19.96, 20.98,21.32, 19.32, 18.91, 21.48, 18.39,23.18, 19.58, 17.22, 19.68, 18.26,25.76, 20.08, 16.39, 25.65, 20.32,22.73, 18.34, 19.71, 23.80, 21.98,18.03, 23.39, 18.65, 25.32, 22.76,24.79, 22.96, 23.01, 19.90, 16.68,21.54, 21.98, 16.93, 18.33, 20.35,21.18, 19.74, 19.82, 22.48, 17.82,20.74, 20.44, 23.89, 19.78, 22.71,20.45, 21.12, 16.50, 18.94, 23.63,20.71, 20.18, 22.01, 21.57, 25.75,24.92, 21.48, 23.12, 21.02, 18.19,19.29, 25.29, 24.43, 19.31, 24.53,18.03, 24.54, 20.70, 17.83, 23.72,18.74, 18.98, 20.58, 18.94, 22.46,24.15, 18.69, 22.46, 19.92, 24.38,21.08, 20.67, 21.86, 16.49, 17.32,22.82, 21.99, 16.56, 23.54, 23.39,21.26, 16.21, 23.06, 21.20, 20.94,21.49, 23.32, 19.17, 17.67, 26.42,18.18, 19.35, 20.98, 17.00, 22.90,21.99, 16.38, 15.10, 22.00, 22.98,19.18, 18.85, 13.99, 16.05, 20.74,21.30, 19.36, 18.46, 24.62, 22.12,17.61, 22.70, 18.71, 23.27, 23.38,22.99, 20.64, 20.10, 20.52, 21.50,22.70, 22.56, 19.46, 25.84, 22.92,20.70, 21.97, 19.11, 13.96, 14.65,20.94, 20.70, 22.59, 17.78, 24.14,21.28, 25.56, 17.05, 22.69, 22.46,24.71, 26.12, 20.53, 18.22, 19.62,17.30, 22.54, 20.90, 26.04, 19.74,23.96, 28.14, 20.71, 22.63, 26.76,19.62, 17.39, 20.01, 19.29, 23.46,27.12, 26.75, 19.52, 24.98, 17.65,21.08, 23.42, 22.58, 24.10, 22.78,20.27, 21.35, 21.14, 20.15, 21.20,29.33, 25.84, 20.21, 25.27, 20.84,19.14, 26.31, 17.74, 17.85, 23.88,19.98, 24.89, 19.09, 17.79, 18.62,23.49, 22.69, 22.15, 22.07, 25.72,19.66, 21.76, 18.62, 24.30, 26.22,21.10, 25.12, 16.53, 18.47, 21.33,19.56, 24.46, 20.01, 25.89, 21.38,20.65, 21.49, 26.39, 21.21, 23.01,19.46, 18.84, 20.22, 28.28, 22.86,24.46, 22.14, 20.95, 18.48, 18.66,24.46, 22.90, 21.06, 19.87, 18.95,19.80, 20.88, 21.54, 20.81, 21.44,19.00, 19.28, 20.61, 23.20, 18.59,20.34, 25.20, 21.58, 19.30, 24.00,20.60, 18.64, 25.20, 26.99, 18.36,24.98, 19.77, 18.15, 15.79, 24.33,21.10, 22.29, 12.63, 22.82, 24.18,18.38, 18.25, 21.26, 19.74, 27.25,22.05, 20.20, 14.05, 22.89, 19.70,25.36, 17.70, 20.66, 19.94, 26.21,18.99, 19.28, 23.03, 21.84, 16.49,20.06, 21.41, 22.22, 21.99, 20.42,18.83, 23.11, 18.10, 20.30, 19.26,24.39, 23.50, 27.41, 18.78, 25.83,18.70, 19.47, 17.93, 22.02, 19.95,23.38, 24.43, 20.95, 18.10, 20.58,22.23, 19.17, 19.42, 23.27, 18.22,17.46, 24.98, 21.43, 17.10, 15.22,26.70, 15.70, 18.76, 24.73, 16.18,20.03, 19.20, 24.27, 16.39, 19.52,19.18, 17.66, 23.00, 19.74, 21.82,24.60, 21.55, 22.02, 16.76, 18.83,13.98, 22.30, 21.23, 31.81, 19.66,17.34, 

23.26[27-Nov], 17.15, 27.14, 21.80,26.29, 16.56, 18.67, 24.28, 22.17,23.53, 24.59, 25.72, 21.44, 22.86,21.14, 24.07, 21.31, 19.11, 22.29,19.58, 22.18, 21.46, 22.34, 21.98,17.77, 21.41, 20.62, 19.82, 18.85,19.88, 21.19, 22.74, 16.10, 18.64,19.66, 19.63, 18.94, 17.58, 18.27,17.74, 17.75, 17.11, 20.34, 19.60,26.84, 19.99, 18.68, 16.97, 19.87,24.97, 24.35, 19.89, 28.67, 24.62,20.49, 19.64, 19.43, 24.75, 19.66,19.58, 21.74, 20.75, 20.75, 17.24,21.98, 22.58, 24.90, 21.22, 20.54,18.72, 17.91, 20.99, 16.93, 19.86,21.72, 25.02, 22.53, 21.09, 22.00,18.66, 24.34, 20.58, 21.25, 18.66,20.90, 16.45, 23.42, 20.22, 20.79,17.98, 21.12, 19.08, 20.08, 21.39,20.26, 21.90, 19.54, 19.57, 20.26,18.81, 22.43, 19.99, 24.37, 24.80,23.14, 18.80, 16.00, 18.91, 20.65,23.97, 21.38, 21.82, 22.12, 18.61,21.18, 19.10, 16.88, 15.99, 24.30,20.57, 20.00, 20.45, 17.12, 24.31,21.45, 19.99, 19.13, 16.02, 18.41,19.60, 22.84, 24.54, 13.89, 15.23,15.79, 19.46, 21.85, 18.21, 23.22,20.84, 18.76, 22.12, 18.76, 22.61,21.22, 20.84, 20.12, 26.84, 19.27,19.62, 19.34, 18.30, 24.38, 21.55,22.65, 18.99, 23.89, 32.32, 25.36,19.84, 18.39, 17.63, 19.10, 22.90,17.20, 16.35, 22.07, 21.57, 21.34,22.71, 22.51, 20.76, 19.26, 30.28,22.11, 23.73, 20.43, 20.08, 18.31,18.31, 25.17, 21.07, 17.11, 16.81,28.46, 21.23, 18.88, 15.92, 19.03,19.71, 20.15, 18.41, 20.18, 21.18,17.78, 20.15, 19.37, 21.34, 21.33,16.30, 21.05, 22.30, 17.48, 21.60,27.15, 25.14, 22.55, 24.75, 28.36,25.62, 20.84, 19.66, 18.23, 20.69,22.14, 23.01, 21.88, 18.02, 19.47,25.69, 15.30, 21.60, 19.91, 20.78,19.51, 20.78, 22.60, 20.76, 20.81,15.80, 23.11, 21.50, 26.24, 17.24,21.13, 21.66, 17.35, 20.13, 19.69,21.83, 22.22, 21.28, 25.98, 18.90,17.64, 22.13, 20.27, 20.31, 19.93,18.69, 18.97, 23.49, 19.35, 21.03,23.33, 19.05, 24.20, 19.36, 20.90,22.65, 24.75, 24.48, 26.35, 25.53,17.92, 20.83, 26.13, 21.60, 19.47,22.98, 18.54, 20.96, 25.78, 18.46,22.59, 20.15, 16.15, 25.97, 17.52,27.30, 20.05, 27.66, 25.17, 21.10,20.41, 17.54, 22.77, 17.96, 22.92,20.81, 19.60, 20.43, 17.76, 19.49,20.93, 20.93, 33.30, 21.90, 16.43,17.90, 18.26, 25.56, 19.07, 19.42,18.83, 22.74, 19.46, 23.31, 28.73,23.47, 21.84, 21.78, 21.25, 22.74,20.93, 17.80, 27.28, 24.10, 23.23,20.64, 25.88, 15.56, 19.13, 27.57,21.69, 

21.20[28-Nov], 23.45, 24.28, 20.81,21.65, 21.75, 28.28, 18.37, 18.04,18.18, 29.70, 20.81, 22.47, 18.01,25.81, 20.97, 22.34, 20.31, 21.34,22.45, 17.36, 24.45, 21.91, 18.88,18.42, 22.24, 19.24, 16.04, 25.54,17.02, 21.00, 25.07, 20.30, 21.96,18.78, 19.68, 18.31, 22.33, 18.82,16.58, 16.75, 18.43, 17.68, 25.74,21.75, 20.19, 15.72, 18.25, 22.18,21.11, 24.18, 20.40, 30.18, 20.45,20.11, 22.03, 18.62, 20.89, 21.01,24.63, 14.71, 21.77, 18.66, 18.50,18.47, 21.19, 16.94, 21.91, 15.86,20.49, 17.53, 19.87, 20.78, 22.17,21.19, 23.55, 21.38, 19.85, 20.73,22.78, 25.57, 21.45, 16.83, 20.73,20.66, 15.18, 20.91, 18.87, 20.86,20.72, 17.93, 22.51, 21.07, 19.84,20.17, 20.97, 21.68, 18.46, 24.99,19.57, 21.88, 22.31, 18.89, 20.84,19.25, 27.68, 21.79, 20.56, 20.12,19.01, 17.66, 21.04, 20.07, 23.14,21.13, 25.69, 21.00, 16.35, 18.12,22.18, 21.94, 17.06, 24.22, 22.82,20.04, 20.16, 17.77, 23.02, 20.37,22.83, 21.10, 24.01, 23.50, 20.90,20.21, 17.07, 19.38, 23.95, 17.90,21.25, 21.86, 21.02, 16.86, 20.10,16.08, 16.19, 19.02, 21.47, 20.98,19.44, 18.26, 26.84, 22.47, 21.02,21.52, 20.74, 17.25, 15.22, 20.46,22.74, 22.15, 19.46, 20.78, 21.74,24.06, 18.94, 25.54, 21.61, 22.58,21.04, 19.79, 23.50, 21.72, 23.25,21.66, 20.19, 15.76, 20.23, 27.78,25.31, 19.66, 22.62, 20.31, 24.09,21.93, 23.17, 23.89, 25.65, 26.10,21.93, 26.92, 16.84, 23.43, 22.31,15.90, 25.30, 19.53, 18.24, 21.64,25.18, 21.16, 26.21, 24.02, 27.87,22.23, 23.64, 21.95, 25.37, 20.77,26.83, 19.51, 22.66, 21.42, 23.49,21.30, 23.31, 23.58, 19.41, 21.77,22.07, 20.54, 19.65, 17.19, 20.22,19.02, 15.98, 20.44, 25.75, 21.13,32.94, 22.04, 27.93, 31.79, 22.12,15.72, 14.78, 20.57, 23.40, 26.24,21.03, 20.04, 21.16, 17.01, 23.50,19.94, 18.54, 25.10, 22.67, 15.26,18.65, 17.24, 22.25, 20.59, 19.93,27.36, 25.15, 23.13, 17.99, 21.86,24.62, 22.84, 22.38, 21.03, 18.29,21.94, 20.35, 20.10, 21.02, 19.97,22.40, 20.61, 17.41, 15.94, 17.94,22.74, 25.46, 20.97, 27.18, 19.80,17.43, 25.57, 22.27, 21.86, 21.42,19.10, 17.73, 19.81, 18.81, 21.76,22.13, 18.34, 18.31, 25.32, 19.11,21.30, 22.48, 21.80, 19.38, 22.05,21.98, 19.99, 19.99, 16.70, 22.71,22.38, 20.22, 20.50, 18.95, 19.62,20.54, 25.77, 21.34, 25.66, 17.50,19.04, 18.89, 20.75, 17.71, 18.30,20.89, 19.10, 13.58, 19.02, 23.62,19.82, 

23.80[1-Dec], 22.57, 21.69, 18.02,36.02, 19.77, 19.70, 17.91, 14.16,23.58, 24.78, 22.88, 19.56, 23.94,23.67, 21.78, 22.94, 22.71, 23.57,26.62, 19.00, 28.57, 22.14, 25.95,26.12, 18.20, 22.48, 16.22, 23.26,16.73, 20.71, 20.80, 23.52, 21.34,19.45, 19.14, 22.25, 20.31, 22.96,22.27, 21.48, 22.21, 22.92, 20.97,25.24, 24.92, 27.08, 20.62, 18.44,20.70, 23.53, 21.94, 24.58, 18.40,22.01, 19.09, 19.01, 21.51, 18.58,22.39, 25.82, 20.46, 23.58, 22.36,23.29, 22.30, 19.13, 17.42, 20.86,20.90, 24.26, 25.78, 17.81, 23.66,23.31, 17.87, 18.79, 18.12, 18.58,22.96, 18.38, 20.76, 17.91, 24.86,22.10, 16.43, 19.87, 29.38, 19.81,20.74, 21.06, 23.66, 22.66, 20.90,22.87, 16.02, 27.69, 19.35, 21.16,22.95, 21.54, 22.54, 20.69, 21.28,25.00, 25.05, 20.40, 21.45, 17.66,17.68, 26.53, 24.01, 18.92, 17.62,20.44, 21.93, 22.04, 19.09, 23.57,21.71, 18.98, 20.22, 19.38, 21.87,18.15, 21.14, 20.40, 27.06, 24.30,30.15, 17.87, 23.48, 17.61, 23.46,17.19, 24.26, 19.54, 22.80, 22.99,22.96, 18.83, 21.45, 20.14, 19.83,18.68, 23.54, 22.89, 20.48, 22.97,20.80, 22.78, 26.48, 19.39, 20.01,19.63, 20.29, 26.60, 19.79, 16.46,24.01, 28.50, 18.94, 20.77, 22.30,23.50, 20.92, 27.86, 20.74, 24.33,21.45, 19.57, 28.54, 15.02, 19.89,20.24, 19.23, 26.26, 18.27, 19.30,18.60, 18.88, 17.99, 20.07, 17.17,24.63, 18.29, 20.47, 21.62, 17.93,22.34, 24.40, 21.55, 21.79, 19.65,23.79, 24.39, 23.25, 22.70, 17.26,17.39, 22.48, 21.87, 23.88, 18.79,23.03, 19.47, 16.27, 17.22, 20.33,18.94, 16.17, 19.13, 18.81, 19.84,18.13, 23.70, 22.50, 21.35, 22.70,21.23, 20.72, 22.59, 19.04, 17.37,14.22, 20.89, 16.67, 24.23, 15.78,18.85, 24.28, 20.82, 24.12, 19.38,20.74, 22.51, 22.67, 20.88, 20.23,20.53, 20.00, 22.68, 19.59, 22.23,22.55, 21.52, 20.32, 21.15, 18.78,22.65,

18.66[2-Dec], 23.84, 18.78, 26.63,23.82, 20.48, 25.06, 22.06, 22.26,19.95, 24.06, 23.93, 20.64, 25.51,20.36, 21.22, 17.51, 18.54, 17.18,19.34, 15.77, 21.31, 18.73, 21.08,23.45, 22.25, 19.72, 22.26, 15.82,19.29, 19.06, 16.09, 22.44, 19.99,23.42, 20.34, 20.65, 19.95, 26.99,18.87, 19.05, 19.78, 20.31, 20.84,21.62, 19.71, 20.93, 23.14, 19.49,25.96, 17.66, 22.33, 19.36, 22.18,18.68, 19.96, 25.10, 20.39, 18.23,19.92, 20.54, 18.55, 20.26, 17.33,23.58, 21.50, 21.93, 19.70, 17.49,20.46, 22.26, 18.88, 21.49, 17.38,20.93, 20.44, 18.74, 21.53, 20.58,19.65, 20.38, 19.20, 19.83, 22.78,19.34, 23.79, 17.09, 17.28, 13.92,18.72, 22.55, 19.41, 16.36, 19.63,20.37, 22.70, 22.90, 23.65, 20.50,21.78, 24.06, 22.46, 19.46, 18.49,21.39, 27.55, 18.90, 21.34, 25.02,19.02, 19.74, 24.07, 22.16, 20.43,23.21, 23.78, 21.74, 22.32, 21.49,26.44, 22.26, 18.58, 18.76, 22.70,20.13, 20.27, 23.03, 24.79, 27.76,21.33, 19.34, 19.04, 23.07, 21.28,19.64, 23.55, 19.94, 22.76, 19.90,21.88, 23.88, 17.56, 19.08, 19.31,20.70, 20.21, 20.51, 21.98, 22.68,18.54, 24.66, 24.34, 23.36, 18.99,20.81, 22.81, 19.35, 21.69, 23.60,20.45, 19.73, 27.88, 16.34, 18.56,21.34, 18.26, 23.19, 20.61, 26.24,20.50, 17.73, 20.08, 20.50, 22.45,16.70, 19.01, 21.00, 23.61, 22.65,20.25, 18.51, 23.41, 20.58, 24.50,17.86, 22.94, 21.65, 21.90, 17.36,27.88, 24.48, 22.60, 19.56, 16.89,25.86, 23.60, 19.06, 20.03, 18.61,23.01, 19.44, 18.05, 15.65, 20.75,19.73, 19.04, 19.48, 18.31, 21.96,22.20, 16.03, 27.61, 21.94, 19.04,20.69, 23.95, 20.20, 24.15, 19.68,17.08, 18.90, 17.81, 17.86, 21.99,17.63, 20.58, 17.65, 19.06, 20.89,24.11, 20.48, 22.10, 21.43, 25.68,21.33, 20.54, 21.33, 23.91, 18.30,20.26, 16.65, 19.20, 22.41, 28.49,26.11, 26.96, 20.41, 19.48, 20.79,21.55, 16.44, 19.99, 20.94, 20.05,23.21, 23.04, 29.88, 23.56, 17.96,21.06, 18.40, 24.28, 21.96, 18.95,20.78, 19.74, 28.33, 16.15, 20.96,17.99, 20.83, 20.21, 19.35, 19.93,19.41, 21.55, 18.70, 20.76, 17.56,24.44, 23.79, 21.58, 19.93, 21.86,18.36, 19.73, 20.55, 19.41, 19.40,20.06, 24.55, 19.06, 23.39, 19.08,15.56, 20.61, 19.36, 21.19, 21.06,23.21,

22.57[3-Dec], 23.18, 20.85, 19.64,19.89, 20.53, 23.70, 21.35, 22.06,23.31, 20.64, 21.83, 22.08, 19.76,22.65, 24.83, 23.48, 15.83, 21.46,22.76, 24.59, 34.83, 21.20, 24.63,20.51, 25.01, 23.46, 24.63, 17.54,20.50, 21.24, 20.35, 20.11, 19.88,22.79, 19.54, 16.95, 24.19, 19.16,20.14, 19.43, 22.59, 23.13, 21.60,23.84, 21.20, 17.68, 20.51, 20.28,21.14, 15.66, 21.35, 20.75, 16.13,18.71, 21.41, 22.28, 23.11, 20.63,18.96, 25.54, 21.53, 19.68, 17.91,21.99, 20.64, 19.46, 21.50, 22.64,21.73, 20.95, 19.16, 20.55, 22.07,19.99, 22.26, 23.56, 20.65, 19.25,19.19, 17.26, 20.99, 18.83, 20.70,18.78, 19.80, 19.55, 23.13, 20.66,23.38, 23.20, 19.19, 18.59, 27.29,22.69, 17.11, 18.43, 25.24, 18.48,18.39, 24.10, 24.65, 20.90, 21.63,26.05, 21.41, 19.38, 21.73, 22.34,23.34, 16.79, 18.68, 19.78, 23.78,18.65, 23.14, 22.71, 22.68, 20.84,20.88, 23.39, 24.39, 16.94, 21.26,19.38, 20.88, 22.04, 21.16, 18.84,21.25, 20.10, 22.00, 18.64, 20.59,19.16, 23.28, 26.90, 18.51, 20.35,19.10, 22.76, 17.76, 21.23, 21.51,22.18, 18.39, 14.93, 20.98, 21.34,14.19, 21.68, 18.69, 23.13, 19.08,21.23, 18.23, 22.63, 22.90, 22.73,18.34, 18.90, 22.08, 20.58, 22.76,25.51, 19.59, 24.19, 23.79, 22.13,17.61, 20.08, 17.98, 18.04, 20.55,17.63, 21.39, 19.99, 21.96, 19.19,19.39, 19.84, 23.85, 20.73, 21.79,23.66, 20.11, 21.60, 22.30, 20.89,21.64, 20.33, 20.83, 20.54, 23.54,21.13, 19.66, 16.58, 18.41, 15.39,20.43, 18.89, 20.10, 19.09, 17.76,15.63, 19.78, 21.68, 19.09, 19.49,20.90, 21.06, 21.33, 18.69, 25.13,24.29, 20.75, 24.11, 19.71, 24.01,20.06, 27.51, 21.06, 22.81, 16.39,22.44, 19.23, 24.64, 20.43, 19.14,20.85, 22.46, 20.48, 18.38, 20.31,17.66, 18.45, 22.60, 12.98, 23.13,20.54, 22.29, 19.34, 19.84, 19.83,22.79, 23.74, 19.78, 15.08, 19.05,19.46, 19.26, 19.64, 18.79, 22.63,20.68, 19.31, 23.65, 20.59, 22.05,24.26, 21.89, 17.68, 22.91, 22.30,22.16, 17.58, 21.31, 20.98, 16.08,21.00, 24.44, 20.49, 17.29, 19.75,22.90, 17.51, 16.71, 22.06, 20.95,20.85, 18.29, 24.50, 20.40, 21.51,17.01, 17.23, 16.96, 19.80, 21.80,21.33, 21.56, 19.81, 20.33, 21.85,20.63, 18.88, 24.78, 16.85, 21.09,25.48, 19.85, 23.54, 25.24, 30.04,22.99, 19.81, 20.90, 20.25, 22.18,21.61, 21.55, 18.41, 16.66, 22.19,17.46, 15.13, 18.15, 19.19, 18.91,18.39, 21.50, 20.74, 20.70, 26.44,19.90, 18.09, 23.26, 19.45, 15.93,19.90, 22.58, 16.85, 18.39, 20.41,20.43, 22.20, 19.29, 21.79, 19.58,24.94, 18.19, 23.14, 24.60, 22.13,21.80, 20.50, 21.00, 14.34, 21.59,20.04, 21.76, 21.51, 21.49, 23.16,16.36, 17.93, 24.00, 21.78, 18.69,23.44, 19.36, 24.46, 20.98, 20.55,21.35, 22.31, 21.24, 18.89, 16.21,19.75, 16.68, 22.30, 23.16, 23.69,23.01, 21.93, 21.59, 20.94, 17.61,16.88, 22.01, 18.00, 22.14, 19.40,16.76, 20.61, 17.29, 21.40, 20.60,16.11, 20.69, 18.10, 35.85, 17.21,23.99, 20.75, 18.96, 27.14, 21.31,24.13, 

19.23[4-Dec], 19.45, 21.30, 23.33,24.60, 21.16, 25.99, 24.10, 23.99,20.24, 23.01, 23.31, 22.68, 24.45,18.65, 18.06, 25.01, 20.66, 21.21,23.00, 18.70, 20.14, 25.80, 21.38,19.38, 19.68, 18.64, 21.01, 19.95,16.46, 23.58, 19.93, 17.50, 17.15,19.05, 19.64, 18.24, 17.96, 21.73,20.08, 18.18, 17.45, 16.59, 22.20,19.75, 20.70, 20.71, 22.56, 16.60,22.00, 12.93, 22.11, 17.68, 17.11,17.46, 18.66, 18.56, 19.25, 19.16,26.75, 16.51, 18.15, 16.56, 21.61,16.19, 17.08, 16.98, 18.81, 18.40,25.51, 20.08, 19.55, 20.58, 21.16,21.21, 17.81, 18.68, 19.10, 23.94,21.21, 19.83, 20.75, 19.25, 22.33,17.13, 21.13, 20.63, 21.06, 19.98,18.21, 20.33, 19.54, 19.46, 20.35,20.69, 16.43, 18.89, 25.04, 18.65,22.76, 45.38, 22.06, 19.41, 20.94,20.15, 15.10, 24.14, 25.14, 17.49,18.48, 19.39, 21.16, 18.06, 27.04,18.05, 18.56, 23.63, 20.84, 20.39,13.79, 22.68, 20.26, 12.99, 14.16,20.16, 18.88, 19.88, 16.25, 18.98,18.79, 24.91, 21.42, 22.78, 25.06,21.19, 22.08, 21.14, 18.83, 23.41,22.78, 21.80, 21.88, 16.18, 17.23,16.44, 20.18, 16.41, 20.18, 20.06,20.23, 21.08, 15.01, 22.35, 23.78,15.19, 20.61, 21.83, 25.79, 22.90,20.16, 20.33, 28.71, 16.48, 20.08,21.19, 18.35, 16.71, 17.01, 16.00,18.09, 20.28, 17.41, 20.00, 25.04,24.18, 21.79, 21.05, 19.24, 21.84,18.09, 16.70, 20.31, 21.44, 18.66,26.31, 19.55, 25.43, 23.38, 22.64,22.36, 16.84, 21.20, 17.95, 22.90,18.40, 19.63, 19.45, 21.68, 20.23,18.15, 24.60, 25.62, 20.27, 23.61,18.28, 16.51, 21.21, 19.71, 23.30,18.96, 22.19, 21.30, 23.98, 27.56,20.23, 17.35, 19.49, 22.71, 24.66,18.34, 24.59, 31.86, 22.51, 18.85,21.55, 25.25, 21.34, 19.04, 21.43,23.34, 23.51, 21.63, 21.38, 13.76,21.54, 21.40, 23.23, 16.84, 21.41,23.68, 19.93, 19.83, 21.28, 23.65,24.79, 21.28, 22.95, 21.74, 19.50,19.21, 18.76, 22.06, 16.10, 18.04,18.11, 19.59, 20.54, 18.69, 22.19,19.43, 21.35, 21.39, 20.38, 22.24,20.36, 16.68, 21.08, 21.09, 18.98,26.31, 17.21, 17.06, 20.00, 15.68,24.78, 20.34, 22.33, 22.85, 18.38,21.06, 20.69, 20.26, 20.35, 18.99,20.31, 15.78, 17.95, 19.16, 21.71,18.05, 23.01, 16.45, 17.91, 18.46,20.61, 20.39, 21.38, 21.65, 19.46,19.23, 23.30, 21.48, 22.99, 20.34,32.50, 25.16, 20.61, 19.18, 20.91,18.30, 23.55, 20.14, 20.36, 21.68,19.90, 20.00, 19.45, 23.69, 22.51,18.80, 26.39, 16.38, 17.54, 19.18,17.90, 20.05, 15.46, 22.09, 17.14,22.79, 19.56, 19.40, 22.51, 19.26,23.38, 19.15, 17.74, 15.10, 19.40,16.28, 16.18, 24.01, 22.15, 22.79,18.60, 21.08, 20.01, 13.36, 17.75,21.30, 17.38, 17.39, 22.48, 20.35,23.40, 22.16, 19.91, 15.96, 22.31,21.33, 18.38, 22.25, 16.16, 17.88,21.00, 19.85, 21.11, 22.24, 17.15,17.05, 19.78, 21.91, 23.15, 17.21,19.00, 18.96, 22.70, 24.09, 19.73,19.26, 20.40, 22.49, 24.70, 17.16,18.51, 17.59, 17.04, 16.15, 22.69,17.46, 13.38, 19.63, 17.11, 19.39,19.89, 16.18, 19.13, 19.50, 22.23,21.19, 19.26, 18.09, 21.10, 19.11,18.26, 21.78, 20.40, 15.45, 14.93,16.39, 26.54, 17.34, 25.40, 21.95,17.68, 19.46, 23.73, 19.68, 25.98,17.80, 21.58, 17.44, 20.90, 17.19,17.23, 22.65, 22.09, 24.43, 21.55,20.33, 21.33, 20.45, 18.98, 16.94,19.76, 20.89, 20.15, 20.51, 22.64,26.15, 20.08, 22.19, 20.00, 19.10,20.26, 20.85, 20.19, 22.83, 16.95,15.86, 21.19, 21.84, 19.65, 29.24,19.81, 18.38, 19.43, 24.07, 19.33,17.96, 23.51, 21.11, 19.26, 21.59,23.98, 17.51, 24.54, 18.40, 20.25,16.49, 14.55, 21.06, 20.80, 21.81,23.41, 24.86, 19.99, 16.90, 21.69,20.79, 21.76, 18.74, 18.94, 21.31,29.61, 22.85, 22.53, 19.29, 17.35,20.69, 25.14, 18.29, 18.91, 23.93,24.99, 19.81, 20.28, 20.04, 18.80,18.75,

20.95[5-Dec], 22.81, 19.84, 18.83,22.73, 20.55, 23.15, 21.81, 15.63,22.10, 17.65, 17.19, 13.86, 21.60,19.63, 21.24, 18.89, 20.58, 16.74,19.91, 18.76, 18.18, 18.86, 19.29,22.01, 18.40, 17.28, 17.01, 18.15,23.80, 19.39, 26.10, 25.94, 20.41,20.54, 21.04, 24.36, 19.00, 19.33,14.79, 20.54, 17.16, 21.46, 16.51,18.14, 21.10, 25.13, 17.90, 28.00,19.29, 20.10, 17.56, 19.16, 21.51,19.26, 20.06, 22.79, 26.21, 20.75,16.90, 18.23, 21.35, 21.24, 18.54,21.70, 17.64, 19.75, 20.45, 22.60,20.01, 20.50, 21.11, 20.45, 20.40,18.06, 16.99, 18.19, 23.31, 17.91,21.95, 22.77, 21.84, 21.89, 25.83,23.01, 22.64, 17.21, 18.99, 20.84,23.30, 17.99, 17.55, 19.08, 18.26,20.65, 19.35, 19.88, 16.13, 24.55,21.16, 18.85, 23.24, 20.69, 24.05,20.80, 23.81, 22.69, 23.75, 20.13,17.59, 15.05, 19.60, 22.10, 20.65,22.13, 14.83, 22.73, 20.09, 23.93,16.41, 25.51, 21.69, 26.31, 20.93,20.29, 25.13, 29.85, 14.88, 22.24,15.81, 19.78, 21.88, 27.15, 21.94,21.60, 24.78, 20.29, 26.11, 21.50,24.46, 18.28, 21.70, 17.98, 18.09,18.95, 20.58, 20.13, 15.99, 20.24,16.24, 

24.44[6-Dec], 23.41, 19.90, 21.98,18.28, 25.04, 19.71, 21.94, 26.96,20.69, 20.43, 22.41, 21.04, 19.78,21.54, 21.60, 18.68, 22.65, 22.10,24.68, 20.21, 20.51, 24.44, 20.80,22.18, 23.11, 20.66, 22.45, 21.59,21.14, 18.48, 16.59, 17.71, 23.56,23.00, 24.29, 23.85, 19.11, 21.28,19.23, 22.24, 21.76, 15.06, 18.33,19.73, 17.00, 18.43, 20.88, 18.25,19.14, 21.96, 19.66, 17.61, 24.21,22.69, 18.99, 21.11, 24.41, 20.24,22.20, 17.21, 19.69, 20.78, 18.54,18.28, 22.80, 20.75, 18.01, 18.69,22.65, 20.25, 22.85, 19.77, 22.01,19.04, 22.09, 20.24, 24.31, 19.08,23.83, 17.99, 25.68, 14.69, 23.20,18.85, 17.20, 25.55, 20.99, 20.20,21.05, 21.39, 17.08, 22.14, 19.85,20.95, 20.83, 23.70, 25.08, 20.94,19.53, 21.68, 21.61, 19.14, 18.88,20.38, 18.49, 16.84, 21.38, 20.54,18.40, 17.40, 19.60, 19.88, 18.20,17.48, 22.34, 23.74, 16.86, 21.48,19.18, 24.28, 18.74, 24.10, 27.31,20.96, 17.10, 19.16, 18.36, 19.89,21.93, 20.71, 21.99, 21.41, 19.63,16.78, 24.04, 24.43, 18.21, 18.19,36.46, 16.49, 18.91, 19.24, 23.27,21.29, 20.01, 21.63, 19.60, 20.38,18.19, 20.50, 26.06, 25.75, 22.45,18.08, 22.54, 20.35, 19.13, 20.24,17.76, 18.09, 14.33, 21.14, 19.64,19.09, 20.59, 21.98, 27.58, 21.16,19.15, 19.39, 21.50, 22.80, 24.13,19.44, 19.12, 19.51, 20.10, 22.35,17.43, 20.65, 18.98, 17.59, 19.56,19.79, 16.88, 20.50, 20.60, 20.15,20.20, 17.31, 16.44, 22.76, 24.24,19.69, 19.96, 14.46, 18.84, 21.90,18.65, 20.90, 18.54, 17.66, 21.35,16.13, 18.62, 22.70, 18.84, 16.28,19.96, 18.00, 19.36, 18.04, 16.89,21.35, 21.08, 19.70, 24.94, 19.63,21.39, 14.66, 19.49, 20.69, 19.65,18.63, 22.43, 21.34, 18.61, 21.15,18.44, 18.63, 18.09, 22.80, 21.98,20.80, 18.20, 18.24, 23.49, 23.05,19.51, 20.21, 18.60, 18.13, 21.51,19.96, 19.45, 22.24, 17.08, 17.60,15.26, 19.40, 21.16, 26.83, 22.13,19.65, 17.40, 24.04, 21.94, 21.51,22.10, 19.76, 17.78, 19.58, 16.71,21.63, 23.49, 20.96, 18.24, 23.91,18.13, 18.08, 17.96, 17.51, 19.73,16.23, 18.99, 24.58, 21.85, 18.51,19.41, 23.79, 19.78, 19.40, 24.56,18.33, 19.89, 25.54, 15.79, 20.95,18.86, 18.86, 24.01, 18.43, 19.76,23.19, 27.45, 19.81, 16.66, 19.68,23.37, 21.89, 22.98, 21.73, 21.01,23.81, 25.15, 23.46, 25.21, 16.76,17.21, 16.15, 18.50, 19.73, 17.68,19.10, 19.83, 22.91, 18.14, 21.32,21.65, 17.89, 18.80, 23.66, 19.10,19.85, 19.71, 17.84, 19.89, 24.25,18.96, 22.50, 19.79, 22.22, 17.34,15.98, 21.75, 19.74, 17.98, 16.90,19.73, 17.74, 17.23, 21.45, 21.59,20.50, 22.61, 20.36, 24.16, 20.70,22.18, 20.75, 18.14, 19.20, 21.59,20.98, 19.33, 22.90, 26.74, 19.45,25.46, 22.93, 15.83, 22.49, 24.49,23.28, 24.02, 21.81, 19.24, 21.05,19.43, 24.63, 19.35, 14.06, 21.76,20.64, 25.74, 20.21, 22.78, 28.09,19.49, 18.78, 16.46, 20.33, 24.06,28.03, 24.30, 19.99, 20.81, 23.95,20.83, 23.39, 18.35, 24.23, 22.44,19.39, 22.33, 22.90, 20.30, 24.34,21.91, 17.21, 24.25, 17.70, 24.61,25.00, 27.44, 16.96, 24.45, 19.26,23.38, 20.68, 17.23, 23.88, 22.79,23.78, 22.73, 18.08, 21.14, 21.40,19.83, 18.21, 20.89, 16.90, 21.61,18.95, 20.80, 18.51, 21.06, 21.43,21.49, 24.74, 17.45, 21.36, 22.09,20.34, 17.08, 22.20, 19.64, 18.19,19.35, 19.10, 18.96, 20.20, 21.76,20.15, 23.16, 29.14, 20.58, 21.79,20.38, 20.58, 21.39, 19.59, 19.65,21.10, 18.43, 21.25, 20.06, 22.78,20.56, 19.45, 21.35, 20.39, 20.10,16.33, 16.01, 23.06, 22.78, 24.05,16.96, 19.04, 17.53, 19.60, 20.55,18.80, 20.29, 21.38, 23.35, 21.65,26.70, 22.06, 17.24, 16.96, 23.99,21.70, 11.20, 19.41, 21.89, 21.38,16.41, 24.19, 17.16, 21.23, 20.58,25.65, 22.29, 27.06, 21.25, 22.01,23.30, 19.96, 21.83, 25.51, 27.44,20.41, 19.86, 22.49, 18.69, 20.56,21.95, 19.65, 18.16, 17.16, 23.68,20.84, 16.70, 15.98, 24.89, 22.73,20.40, 20.17, 20.15, 22.77, 22.00,22.38, 22.90, 25.53, 24.71, 21.51,20.04, 16.84, 24.10, 18.95, 19.50,17.90, 18.86, 18.76, 24.79, 16.50,18.30, 22.51, 18.89, 18.11, 22.18,21.60, 18.01, 18.95, 21.99, 16.51,21.80, 21.25, 19.33, 19.34, 21.31,17.31, 19.98, 17.80, 18.18, 21.48,18.64, 18.28, 20.01, 21.73, 23.58,22.79, 14.20, 20.09, 21.63, 19.16,18.05, 21.49, 20.91, 20.70, 17.98,24.43, 18.88, 18.04, 21.70, 21.69,21.19, 18.61, 18.71, 20.20, 22.15,15.98, 20.96, 24.38, 18.10, 23.38,22.24, 18.91, 26.59, 22.06, 17.10,19.15, 21.55, 18.56, 18.58, 20.61,19.45



@Ickathu: 650 solves behind isn't that much, especially with Pyraminx, but you'll have to put in several big sessions to close it down over several days I think. Good luck!!!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 7, 2013)

@EeeeeWarne what do you use to keep track of all the times/calc averages


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 7, 2013)

@Jaysammey777: I use qqtimer each day, and at the end of each day I copy those times into a text file where I have them saved. For calculating averages I use qqtimport, which is just qqtimer but without the ability to save - so at the end of each day I copy all of my times, import them and get the average. I was using qqtimer and had them all in there saved (I had them backed up as a text file too) and then at around 2500 qqtimer crashed and wouldn't load, it was also getting pretty slow at 2000+ (I had every second timer updating, and at the end of a solve, I'd hit the spacebar and have to wait around 2 seconds before the time showed and there was a new scramble). So: qqtimer each day + qqtimport.

*Day 23.*

Did 350 solves today, currently 33 solves ahead. I was planning on doing 450 solves, but I watched a movie instead. Current session average is 21.00 - so close now to sub 21! I also broke my avg12 PB by 0.04 



Spoiler: Stats - Overall



number of times: 7700/7700
best time: 11.20
worst time: 45.38

best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 3.63)
best avg12: *17.86* (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: 20.17 (σ = 2.13)
best avg1000: 20.33 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5000: *20.90* (σ = 2.18)

session avg: *21.00* (σ = 2.23)
session mean: *21.10*

*BOLD*=Change from yesterday





Spoiler: Stats and Times from Today



number of times: 350/350
best time: 12.26
worst time: 38.63

best avg5: 17.20 (σ = 2.15)
best avg12: 17.86 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 19.64 (σ = 1.94)
best avg100: 20.15 (σ = 2.08)

session avg: 20.66 (σ = 2.17)
session mean: 20.79

19.13[7-Dec], 21.35, 21.81, 20.18, 19.93, 23.76, 23.90, 26.83, 33.05, 25.51, 17.69, 18.75, 21.89, 18.46, 23.88, 22.59, 24.26, 21.76, 17.53, 17.56, 20.26, 21.93, 19.75, 18.96, 17.89, 18.36, 22.45, 22.16, 25.18, 21.05, 22.51, 18.29, 25.99, 20.15, 21.44, 20.58, 21.09, 21.30, 22.73, 23.88, 20.06, 23.16, 22.19, 14.60, 24.04, 23.15, 19.01, 18.49, 19.11, 20.19, 18.50, 23.09, 18.15, 23.59, 19.80, 22.61, 24.70, 22.34, 19.29, 20.76, 18.09, 20.48, 14.55, 22.23, 22.76, 19.64, 17.54, 19.99, 22.00, 20.66, 23.18, 22.36, 25.00, 21.41, 17.39, 19.26, 17.20, 20.14, 17.51, 20.75, 15.28, 18.89, 21.76, 21.00, 22.91, 22.05, 19.34, 22.73, 25.25, 23.33, 18.88, 28.88, 22.71, 21.69, 21.68, 18.60, 17.06, 38.63, 23.01, 20.96, 23.99, 21.04, 20.09, 23.45, 24.02, 17.94, 21.16, 21.35, 17.39, 20.71, 21.08, 21.81, 29.21, 14.86, 18.65, 17.69, 17.65, 20.60, 18.85, 18.24, 21.10, 18.63, 12.26, 14.73, 18.70, 18.70, 20.26, 17.98, 22.00, 15.94, 16.73, 18.80, 21.63, 22.96, 20.60, 20.04, 16.83, 20.29, 20.29, 20.20, 20.45, 20.49, 17.75, 20.34, 23.66, 16.48, 20.45, 23.00, 20.84, 21.14, 19.91, 18.80, 21.05, 21.95, 22.41, 23.55, 18.66, 16.93, 20.01, 25.56, 21.01, 24.51, 15.65, 20.94, 15.51, 21.76, 23.08, 17.33, 21.16, 21.29, 17.03, 18.78, 21.33, 17.51, 19.41, 18.95, 21.89, 19.41, 18.79, 21.38, 21.19, 22.11, 21.14, 24.31, 28.55, 23.44, 21.26, 22.09, 15.68, 19.39, 21.01, 17.38, 19.20, 19.44, 22.31, 16.15, 26.15, 25.93, 19.31, 24.09, 24.06, 24.80, 24.04, 20.84, 23.04, 21.50, 21.86, 21.51, 20.50, 17.55, 18.74, 20.30, 19.76, 17.49, 19.19, 22.30, 21.01, 22.94, 17.56, 19.31, 21.59, 15.33, 21.65, 18.66, 21.38, 22.19, 18.23, 27.94, 26.13, 20.04, 17.60, 18.83, 18.98, 19.36, 22.16, 19.83, 24.53, 20.99, 22.15, 17.10, 20.04, 17.25, 19.83, 24.14, 21.51, 18.96, 19.50, 20.58, 20.56, 18.11, 20.74, 20.16, 24.74, 14.55, 24.94, 21.34, 20.83, 17.95, 20.09, 20.61, 21.20, 24.54, 24.90, 20.56, 23.61, 19.39, 26.45, 23.94, 22.63, 22.95, 18.63, 34.07, 16.63, 17.89, 19.91, 16.78, 23.38, 22.50, 18.74, 24.29, 21.29, 22.59, 20.75, 31.18, 15.86, 21.25, 18.68, 19.41, 21.63, 21.33, 19.35, 23.18, 17.14, 19.76, 19.16, 18.39, 17.75, 17.56, 18.11, 22.17, 20.29, 23.78, 20.48, 17.84, 24.59, 18.28, 25.92, 21.05, 21.75, 23.98, 16.24, 27.74, 25.76, 20.99, 18.26, 17.99, 23.99, 24.01, 18.86, 14.94, 17.43, 18.64, 17.59, 19.35, 18.94, 21.78, 24.63, 18.61, 19.91, 15.89, 17.56, 20.28, 24.65, 18.98, 19.40, 20.73, 19.00, 25.26, 17.01, 20.90, 18.94, 20.31, 18.04, 21.75, 17.57, 23.31, 19.90, 18.45, 25.39, 21.01


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 8, 2013)

days 16 and 17 (12/7/2013)



Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,



number of times: 5145/5146
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.094 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.176 (σ = 1.09)
best avg50: 4.858 (σ = 1.22)
best avg100: 5.033 (σ = 1.00)
best avg500: 5.278 (σ = 1.05)
*best avg1000: 5.390 (σ = 1.12)*
best avg5000: 5.641 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 5.653 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 5.819

I had a couple of almost PBs over the past 2 days, like a 5.093 ao100 along with lots of sub4 ao5s and mo3s, but no actual PBs (besides ao1000, but that doesn't really count haha)


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 8, 2013)

Day 24

300 solves today, and as I was 33 solves ahead, that means I am now perfectly on target 

Finally got the session average for the marathon under 21 seconds 



Spoiler: Stats and Times for Day 24



number of times: 300/300
best time: 14.33
worst time: 41.26

best avg5: 16.92 (σ = 0.81)
best avg12: 18.20 (σ = 1.57)
best avg50: 19.67 (σ = 1.63)
best avg100: 19.91 (σ = 1.90)

session avg: 20.34 (σ = 2.05)
session mean: 20.51

23.45[8-Dec], 27.45, 24.29, 35.20, 29.49, 26.33, 22.63, 21.70, 26.30, 23.55, 19.16, 15.65, 18.46, 22.30, 27.05, 20.46, 21.46, 18.24, 19.78, 21.56, 20.61, 21.78, 18.10, 19.14, 18.09, 16.39, 20.01, 21.61, 17.34, 21.15, 22.18, 25.11, 19.88, 22.70, 17.58, 20.50, 19.18, 23.84, 19.71, 18.20, 20.61, 16.55, 23.66, 21.05, 22.70, 17.21, 18.04, 21.23, 20.24, 23.11, 21.03, 20.68, 22.01, 25.05, 22.06, 22.05, 14.33, 17.81, 20.15, 19.43, 19.78, 25.45, 20.73, 14.90, 20.90, 15.86, 23.49, 18.30, 17.98, 19.71, 19.89, 16.93, 20.12, 17.79, 20.98, 22.56, 22.43, 18.74, 17.33, 20.20, 15.45, 19.83, 23.43, 17.81, 16.84, 19.08, 19.94, 19.67, 20.84, 20.90, 18.34, 21.11, 25.04, 17.56, 16.51, 21.45, 20.81, 22.20, 19.98, 18.19, 18.91, 20.40, 23.23, 20.79, 21.71, 18.30, 17.25, 20.70, 24.29, 21.09, 18.65, 21.20, 19.51, 21.54, 17.98, 19.35, 19.35, 22.05, 21.10, 16.50, 17.05, 20.36, 26.91, 23.14, 19.85, 24.74, 19.20, 18.05, 16.35, 15.26, 18.44, 20.33, 21.39, 21.70, 20.44, 21.83, 23.50, 27.43, 22.79, 18.04, 17.70, 20.81, 22.01, 14.88, 26.45, 18.56, 21.68, 20.31, 17.79, 20.13, 16.54, 18.88, 19.99, 21.56, 23.49, 21.78, 20.74, 18.63, 20.80, 21.73, 19.05, 21.56, 19.69, 20.33, 23.50, 24.64, 19.44, 21.48, 25.49, 20.89, 19.75, 22.29, 22.83, 19.43, 17.01, 20.69, 17.45, 20.73, 21.65, 19.83, 20.46, 19.98, 20.68, 19.15, 19.04, 20.83, 20.06, 25.86, 22.36, 20.94, 29.51, 25.75, 23.68, 21.79, 18.55, 23.33, 20.98, 19.33, 17.91, 19.84, 22.23, 20.63, 23.55, 41.26, 20.25, 23.09, 21.31, 17.80, 17.16, 17.11, 20.30, 22.78, 19.41, 18.58, 14.80, 18.48, 18.28, 21.39, 20.19, 17.49, 20.68, 20.80, 22.38, 17.40, 19.19, 19.51, 17.25, 19.48, 15.23, 21.64, 14.74, 19.88, 19.45, 18.85, 19.68, 18.69, 19.69, 17.45, 26.74, 19.74, 19.66, 24.04, 20.50, 18.35, 18.48, 19.75, 19.69, 22.39, 23.01, 23.98, 22.80, 26.61, 19.08, 21.80, 18.91, 17.66, 23.44, 23.05, 23.26, 19.91, 20.60, 17.46, 22.60, 20.83, 19.63, 18.20, 18.29, 17.19, 19.81, 16.01, 17.56, 15.21, 21.49, 21.14, 17.45, 16.74, 21.00, 19.46, 21.29, 23.33, 19.61, 22.00, 20.51, 22.08, 20.96, 17.35, 18.49, 19.51, 22.30, 21.61, 17.59, 16.60, 17.80, 17.73, 24.88, 20.06, 23.44, 17.76, 19.64, 17.21





Spoiler: Overal Stats



number of times: 8000/8000
best time: 11.20
worst time: 45.38

best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 3.63)
best avg12: 17.86 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: 20.17 (σ = 2.13)
best avg1000: 20.33 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5000: *20.83* (σ = 2.16)

session avg: *20.98* (σ = 2.22)
session mean: *21.08*

*BOLD* = Change from yesterday


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 10, 2013)

Day 18 and 19



Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,

6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442,

5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770



number of times: 5980/5981
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

*best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)*
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
*best avg12: 4.175 (σ = 0.72)* (PB by 0.001)
*best avg50: 4.632 (σ = 0.87)*
*best avg100: 4.782 (σ = 0.90)*
best avg500: 5.083 (σ = 0.98)
*best avg1000: 5.171 (σ = 1.02)*
best avg5000: 5.519 (σ = 1.18)

session avg: 5.585 (σ = 1.21)
session mean: 5.747

only 346 solves behind at this point. That's really just 1 day - that should be easy. *knock on wood*

I had a near sub5 session average yesterday - like 5.1 or something. Like 5.2 today.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 10, 2013)

Day 26

Only did 50 solves yesterday so I didn't think it was worth posting - however I made up for it with 700 (!!!) today. I was going quite well but my last ~200 were slow giving me a 21.06 average overall (I was listening to old cubecast episodes and bursting out laughing ruins a solve I've found). Overall average is still sub 21. 



Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 8750/8750
best time: 11.20
worst time: 45.38

best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 3.63)
best avg12: 17.86 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: 20.17 (σ = 2.13)
best avg1000: 20.33 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5000: *20.79* (σ = 2.15)

session avg: *20.99* (σ = 2.23)
session mean: *21.09*

*BOLD* = Change from yesterday, if *RED*, it is an increase 





Spoiler: Times



20.06[15-Nov], 22.68, 25.69, 21.86, 25.42,24.92, 18.42, 17.79, 24.00, 23.72,22.06, 30.85, 21.57, 21.66, 21.40,25.66, 25.68, 16.98, 16.65, 20.95,24.02, 21.56, 19.73, 19.87, 17.70,23.62, 24.16, 17.73, 19.91, 31.70,17.06, 26.79, 23.41, 17.59, 21.86,20.74, 21.25, 19.20, 19.98, 22.82,19.46, 19.74, 18.35, 20.98, 23.29,15.73, 23.43, 21.36, 24.37, 19.99,18.36, 18.20, 23.45, 17.97, 17.08,23.47, 23.29, 16.88, 20.90, 24.86,22.54, 18.80, 20.34, 22.97, 22.31,22.49, 19.45, 18.18, 21.87, 16.38,17.41, 19.18, 21.09, 19.30, 18.39,19.67, 19.76, 25.56, 25.50, 25.01,23.28, 29.31, 23.58, 18.60, 19.54,22.07, 23.21, 21.84, 20.37, 22.66,18.19, 26.49, 18.06, 21.08, 23.08,20.74, 20.60, 25.68, 23.86, 20.45,21.26, 23.74, 24.60, 20.71, 24.48,19.83, 20.31, 17.37, 31.10, 24.37,28.62, 20.68, 23.73, 20.05, 19.47,18.70, 21.33, 18.42, 17.74, 21.60,15.51, 21.81, 20.93, 23.50, 21.48,19.29, 20.04, 22.17, 19.00, 17.93,21.27, 21.02, 20.99, 18.07, 24.28,20.28, 18.71, 26.06, 19.69, 21.23,17.32, 19.66, 19.49, 19.25, 20.16,21.36, 20.29, 19.88, 18.44, 18.23,18.70, 21.91, 19.43, 20.36, 22.74,22.18, 23.38, 20.19, 20.30, 15.99,24.02, 17.05, 21.91, 23.88, 20.82,19.47, 17.06, 18.17, 21.88, 17.98,19.93, 24.11, 22.66, 16.42, 21.51,21.16, 21.08, 22.63, 25.86, 21.80,18.40, 20.76, 21.28, 20.65, 20.78,23.68, 21.04, 24.74, 28.04, 20.74,20.97, 21.26, 22.93, 25.45, 24.62,22.27, 35.33, 20.59, 20.29, 23.31,20.87, 23.87, 24.28, 20.55, 21.82,20.14, 21.94, 19.67, 21.65, 23.80,27.08, 15.08, 22.31, 20.35, 15.97,22.91, 22.73, 17.58, 25.37, 21.95,16.86, 24.00, 16.34, 18.94, 13.83,16.77, 20.40, 17.64, 19.87, 17.30,18.15, 21.63, 21.02, 17.84, 20.75,16.94, 20.13, 18.08, 19.69, 22.96,17.63, 21.78, 23.34, 20.61, 18.19,20.45, 21.62, 21.72, 18.92, 22.35,20.97, 24.03, 22.95, 20.75, 25.73,23.05, 17.41, 19.85, 19.97, 22.03,21.07, 18.75, 19.54, 18.04, 24.87,22.70, 24.24, 20.31, 21.39, 18.58,21.81, 22.61, 28.10, 21.13, 29.30,19.35, 21.13, 21.46, 22.68, 18.06,23.00, 17.94, 19.65, 17.01, 19.48,17.11, 17.23, 23.21, 21.27, 22.70,17.85, 18.48, 20.99, 19.58, 19.34,24.53, 20.12, 19.95, 20.17, 26.49,24.84, 21.59, 22.99, 24.27, 23.88,19.90, 21.77, 17.97, 24.61, 22.40,19.81, 26.84, 23.75, 19.67, 25.39,18.07, 24.26, 21.46, 21.03, 18.66,23.15, 24.75, 25.66, 19.28, 16.54,21.34, 21.55, 21.68, 17.89, 20.56,25.20, 21.22, 21.47, 19.90, 23.78,23.31, 22.11, 21.71, 21.21, 17.51,22.13, 21.20, 21.61, 23.65, 24.50,24.50, 21.44, 15.71, 21.88, 19.95,19.18, 18.53, 20.82, 23.31, 17.18,21.07, 24.45, 19.74, 22.70, 19.08,24.23, 18.79, 21.68, 20.47, 25.87,22.24, 17.72, 25.84, 21.29, 22.29,32.44, 21.44, 28.21, 26.86, 21.18,18.66, 23.41, 21.65, 24.31, 20.36,21.00, 20.62, 20.60, 16.89, 18.79,20.76, 17.03, 21.56, 21.65, 14.79,18.79, 35.54, 27.57, 25.87, 30.41,20.42, 21.56, 20.30, 19.35, 14.78,18.65, 20.13, 26.15, 22.10, 20.41,23.90, 20.42, 21.44, 21.64, 25.22,22.67, 24.53, 24.16, 20.18, 25.20,20.60, 19.65, 19.43, 24.63, 23.95,24.24, 18.71, 23.21, 19.85, 19.42,21.24, 23.36, 27.25, 27.15, 19.91,20.31, 19.20, 16.95, 23.33, 20.39,20.45, 31.62, 17.33, 24.75, 23.66,21.58, 20.13, 22.56, 14.82, 21.83,23.05, 15.62, 19.98, 19.06, 23.10,22.14, 22.59, 19.72, 22.55, 20.08,20.69, 19.66, 23.49, 20.68, 19.50,21.10, 18.76, 17.86, 20.94, 20.87,19.03, 16.48, 17.22, 21.42, 23.87,21.50, 20.07, 20.09, 16.18, 22.34,18.95, 20.33, 25.09, 18.49, 21.46,17.70, 19.45, 24.30, 21.65, 13.75,17.50, 19.17, 20.61, 21.03, 14.89,20.79, 20.19, 23.77, 17.63, 26.46,16.58, 21.15, 18.77, 19.98, 17.75,20.89, 21.86, 19.48, 19.24, 19.17,25.84, 14.49, 24.28, 16.78, 24.08,22.32, 22.35, 15.93, 23.35, 19.39,12.20, 21.13, 25.81, 25.29, 20.66,16.70, 21.38, 20.52, 19.92, 19.67,25.58, 19.36, 15.21, 23.31, 22.75,23.69, 22.73, 22.74, 14.23, 22.71,18.88, 21.58, 29.35, 18.34, 20.87,23.27, 23.07, 21.41, 22.50, 21.32,16.01, 18.77, 18.37, 21.22, 22.38,18.88, 21.60, 25.41, 22.97, 19.86,23.93, 20.54, 18.79, 19.77, 21.34,15.61, 19.89, 20.12, 23.11, 21.29,26.18, 20.24, 23.10, 19.19, 17.58,26.18, 18.35, 21.36, 22.88, 20.69,27.00, 23.60, 23.46, 26.77, 23.47,17.28, 21.10, 21.99, 23.37, 24.34,21.60, 20.36, 21.65, 19.98, 23.60,21.04, 20.26, 21.57, 20.66, 24.97,23.80, 24.17, 17.90, 20.88, 24.33,23.43

[16-Nov], 24.79, 20.29, 23.84,21.36, 23.46, 28.96, 19.48, 23.40,19.00, 20.77, 21.93, 17.75, 17.42,19.06, 24.36, 23.95, 21.04, 19.90,23.74, 19.40, 25.38, 21.89, 22.36,21.62, 22.98, 15.12, 24.30, 30.67,21.86, 21.20, 24.36, 19.42, 16.92,21.39, 18.52, 20.20, 20.76, 22.61,20.23, 21.37, 16.57, 21.02, 26.69,24.91, 19.93, 26.27, 17.55, 23.33,20.35, 21.49, 20.46, 18.72, 21.30,17.79, 21.65, 25.82, 15.83, 21.34,23.86, 18.19, 19.14, 20.61, 19.50,22.94, 19.58, 20.12, 20.02, 21.66,16.14, 19.85, 22.64, 19.35, 16.93,23.64, 19.83, 16.81, 20.22, 24.96,19.78, 19.35, 23.21, 15.05, 16.44,16.54, 24.92, 20.58, 17.82, 24.86,18.46, 21.08, 18.93, 17.61, 17.69,18.57, 29.42, 17.38, 20.25, 19.44,20.24, 23.36, 20.67, 23.58, 23.84,25.92, 22.93, 22.26, 27.87, 19.49,24.67, 23.46, 27.84, 24.29, 27.05,21.58, 19.09, 22.77, 25.34, 23.66,24.31, 23.34, 28.15, 26.94, 23.54,19.56, 22.16, 20.66, 22.02, 19.68,23.45, 20.18, 25.00, 19.22, 15.82,25.87, 21.47, 19.21, 23.40, 21.09,20.08, 22.33, 20.98, 18.90, 18.66,22.33, 23.78, 21.54, 22.57, 23.76,18.15, 24.89, 20.13, 25.04, 22.98,24.58, 20.89, 30.15, 21.05, 20.66,23.14, 26.44, 22.35, 21.18, 23.57,27.27, 20.38, 24.07, 25.42, 17.49,20.84, 20.71, 24.00, 19.98, 21.88,20.11, 23.50, 17.47, 20.03, 16.48,19.60, 22.66, 25.74, 18.31, 22.75,27.31, 22.08, 23.74, 21.38, 22.99,26.42, 24.46, 22.71, 22.20, 17.84,17.50, 23.82, 24.08, 19.18, 18.19,21.06, 23.75, 19.91, 24.14, 21.75,21.63, 24.39, 22.17, 22.26, 21.08,24.31, 18.06, 18.56, 21.41, 23.50,20.83, 24.37, 17.07, 19.82, 26.22,23.78, 19.30, 23.36, 22.14, 22.21,22.17, 23.91, 24.47, 19.83, 21.81,27.38, 22.28, 20.61, 19.82, 23.30,16.54, 24.41, 19.74, 20.71, 24.00,23.51, 24.49, 20.32, 22.06, 25.57,20.02, 23.85, 22.74, 16.88, 21.53,17.88, 22.25, 19.75, 24.27, 28.93,20.82, 25.06, 20.82, 22.74, 24.34,20.17, 21.74, 25.90, 20.08, 20.20,21.90, 16.98, 19.16, 27.73, 20.99,19.42, 16.02, 21.86, 17.82, 21.20,20.46, 25.25, 22.33, 18.85, 20.14,24.94, 19.84, 17.44, 20.48, 23.06,24.79, 18.81, 20.40, 20.06, 25.14,23.23, 22.22, 18.46, 23.28, 20.25,24.46, 21.98, 18.86, 24.98, 19.09,27.09, 24.73

[17-Nov], 19.40, 19.31,19.49, 21.50, 24.60, 17.42, 22.52,16.18, 21.56, 17.30, 22.06, 24.34,19.13, 19.51, 24.90, 29.88, 25.36,28.77, 22.93, 17.40, 19.22, 16.90,21.16, 16.49, 17.81, 26.52, 23.29,17.96, 20.70, 16.45, 23.92, 17.87,20.74, 18.03, 19.22, 20.07, 32.16,18.44, 18.08, 22.16, 19.00, 16.85,23.38, 23.48, 23.51, 18.58, 20.92,24.76, 18.06, 21.48, 23.78, 15.63,18.86, 21.70, 17.52, 23.02, 17.79,20.63, 17.73, 19.86, 20.64, 21.36,18.18, 21.02, 18.14, 17.67, 16.50,19.86, 22.82, 21.75, 16.67, 17.28,18.55, 20.17, 17.61, 22.38, 18.66,17.61, 21.78, 18.18, 19.82, 18.30,19.47, 19.50, 17.75, 21.39, 17.29,19.73, 19.35, 15.62, 17.94, 18.56,21.64, 23.88, 24.57, 22.62, 21.29,19.82, 20.34, 25.60, 17.80, 21.08,20.83, 21.69, 20.39, 21.74, 20.17,17.16, 17.98, 21.50, 20.22, 18.90,21.20, 22.48, 24.55, 20.31, 24.96,22.90, 21.13, 23.77, 14.86, 21.18,23.34, 16.94, 24.51, 18.67, 21.84,16.78, 18.90, 20.22, 20.94, 18.57,17.22, 20.24, 20.26, 20.90, 19.27,17.30, 22.30, 19.39, 20.82, 22.62,25.77, 19.77, 18.96, 18.55, 17.11,20.36, 19.96, 20.28, 23.65, 22.04,27.05, 23.83, 23.65, 23.05, 20.24,19.29, 21.94, 23.00, 30.21, 18.86,20.16, 22.64, 25.23, 21.79, 31.81,18.35, 20.95, 25.67, 21.32, 17.43,21.53, 21.26, 23.92, 20.41, 19.49,21.94, 19.40, 22.47, 19.92, 24.28,21.28, 18.67, 22.34, 20.05, 20.22,18.70, 19.59, 18.85, 21.27, 21.94,16.12, 25.35, 19.66, 19.79, 24.95,17.88, 23.85, 20.07

[18-Nov], 21.23,25.44, 21.05, 25.13, 21.00, 18.76,20.75, 20.80, 30.76, 21.67, 21.39,25.33, 31.21, 18.27, 19.81, 15.16,20.16, 26.47, 25.90, 24.19, 23.73,25.42, 19.77, 22.16, 19.57, 22.47,24.06, 20.29, 17.48, 15.45, 21.24,23.04, 20.24, 20.81, 22.61, 21.38,24.02, 21.05, 23.19, 21.80, 23.12,16.72, 17.43, 21.14, 23.75, 20.22,25.49, 19.73, 22.06, 25.87, 25.05,20.48, 19.38, 19.10, 20.70, 20.78,19.18, 21.94, 19.29, 20.23, 21.02,25.73, 21.34, 20.04, 25.90, 23.95,20.37, 19.63, 24.80, 22.79, 22.54,20.48, 18.07, 22.10, 22.00, 17.66,17.40, 24.85, 19.63, 20.17, 24.26,20.76, 23.53, 21.21, 19.93, 18.33,18.00, 22.88, 23.49, 19.85, 31.22,21.55, 25.01, 18.22, 21.17, 23.55,28.25, 18.97, 17.88, 25.75, 20.05,20.59, 18.98, 19.24, 20.37, 23.26,15.25, 18.67, 19.82, 20.86, 19.41,17.77, 17.22, 21.25, 20.43, 21.04,22.79, 26.40, 20.53, 18.90, 19.34,19.17, 19.58, 19.21, 14.79, 20.88,20.94, 21.81, 20.57, 16.57, 22.03,18.00, 18.97, 21.08, 22.18, 21.37,19.38, 20.99, 17.95, 24.05, 18.62,21.94, 19.26, 21.91, 19.41, 22.60,23.26, 14.58, 18.42, 18.84, 15.84,18.28, 15.29, 17.83, 24.72, 22.38,18.92, 21.94, 26.66, 21.66, 16.80,18.09, 21.28, 23.95, 21.03, 22.03,19.80, 24.10, 19.60, 20.53, 25.81,22.06, 18.56, 19.95, 22.42, 20.82,19.83, 21.86, 23.68, 16.95, 20.16,19.01, 18.94, 28.10, 21.87, 20.39,18.01, 20.30, 22.76, 25.57, 21.70,21.00, 24.18, 19.99, 16.15, 19.24,21.15, 22.82, 18.67, 19.75, 19.74,20.95, 24.58, 16.61, 20.29, 18.98,16.66, 16.26, 20.16, 20.39, 19.35,24.95, 19.04, 27.17, 23.06, 29.69,21.07, 21.02, 20.40, 17.90, 20.94,20.11, 22.27, 20.81, 20.22, 22.33,18.94, 20.06, 17.46, 24.06, 25.14,21.99, 21.19, 23.30, 26.53, 20.38,23.90, 27.58, 19.66, 19.76, 24.68,28.43, 21.93, 21.39, 18.61, 23.24,20.44, 20.72, 24.43, 27.82, 22.45,21.20, 23.89, 24.27, 29.86, 31.29,23.85, 18.14, 21.41, 25.70, 21.64,22.62, 23.49, 23.60, 20.93, 25.45,18.13, 21.59, 23.55, 16.34, 16.63,15.85, 24.69, 18.88, 22.00, 23.82,16.77, 21.65, 20.61, 17.25, 24.91,21.06, 19.60, 23.01, 21.70, 17.39,20.24, 22.74, 20.95, 19.48, 25.03,21.48, 23.98, 27.13, 22.69, 19.12,20.68, 26.39, 22.78, 21.48, 21.05,22.41, 18.60, 18.80, 20.25, 26.87,17.78, 25.41, 24.41, 19.44, 25.25,19.71, 19.55, 18.72, 21.10, 23.05,21.74, 19.86, 30.91, 19.51, 22.33,18.15, 19.32, 24.63, 21.45, 21.54,21.24, 25.77, 25.27, 19.78, 19.05,21.55, 20.05, 19.43, 22.92, 20.45,21.90, 17.71, 20.35, 23.39, 20.95,22.72, 27.17, 23.99, 19.02, 23.52,16.20, 21.16, 24.00, 21.07, 16.01,22.41, 24.94, 21.91, 24.70, 17.48,25.56, 26.70, 21.57, 15.81, 22.50,23.07, 20.11, 20.69, 17.31, 21.07,21.17, 17.45, 16.51, 19.15, 20.69,22.20, 23.07, 20.83, 15.30, 25.81,18.41, 19.13, 19.75, 26.68, 22.26,23.13, 22.61, 20.50, 18.92, 23.21,19.04, 22.57, 20.90, 19.32, 19.85,20.58, 23.92, 17.55, 21.29, 19.26,22.36, 29.06, 15.31, 31.56, 22.89,28.14, 23.34, 19.46, 21.50, 19.69,23.98, 21.51, 26.53, 26.19, 21.82,19.76, 19.90, 23.61, 18.70, 22.71,20.60, 19.12, 18.94, 17.86, 21.55,18.06, 17.94, 18.91, 22.07, 33.20,16.64, 23.81, 26.84, 20.66, 18.19,21.04, 22.84, 20.47, 17.83, 23.00,21.44, 22.71, 21.47, 15.22, 23.38,21.99, 20.52, 17.98, 16.18, 22.46,18.24, 25.80, 22.87, 24.85, 20.16,24.91, 23.87, 20.24, 20.51, 22.62,22.29, 16.68, 22.10, 16.58, 18.06,20.21, 21.00, 18.82, 15.34, 23.56,20.36, 20.62, 20.96, 19.97, 20.32,23.16, 21.52, 22.06, 19.66, 24.33,15.74, 19.98, 19.53, 18.63, 21.58,22.34, 24.60, 22.06, 20.40, 24.27,22.18, 20.46, 16.84, 25.74, 19.22,21.38, 21.78, 16.89, 22.98, 25.86,17.00, 17.02, 20.19, 18.30

[19-Nov], 24.41, 20.78, 17.64,24.78, 20.05, 21.45, 25.51, 24.18,21.38, 17.74, 19.77, 21.48, 23.60,24.89, 22.08, 24.69, 19.27, 21.83,22.73, 19.80, 20.50, 18.10, 21.44,23.77, 23.56, 21.26, 22.67, 24.44,17.10, 21.58, 25.98, 19.80, 20.94,22.27, 24.08, 22.08, 20.85, 27.50,21.46, 19.78, 19.56, 17.72, 27.14,23.30, 22.33, 15.69, 20.29, 16.58,17.03, 23.26, 23.04, 21.97, 22.15,30.25, 21.66, 30.91, 17.66, 25.06,21.34, 21.21, 25.22, 21.86, 19.23,22.78, 21.45, 23.75, 22.58, 24.04,21.17, 17.06, 22.26, 23.03, 23.44,20.58, 18.88, 20.04, 23.77, 25.06,23.09, 18.42, 21.51, 23.42, 18.88,17.94, 26.46, 24.62, 23.71, 22.30,20.22, 29.38, 21.17, 22.46, 17.89,24.37, 25.13, 28.63, 18.94, 27.45,22.07, 20.60, 19.55, 34.23, 20.07,27.93, 20.07, 19.58, 16.92, 22.13,25.22, 23.19, 22.55, 18.69, 19.98,20.67, 21.22, 22.63, 18.12, 21.70,19.60, 22.00, 17.06, 17.99, 21.05,16.26, 21.90, 19.77, 23.65, 21.58,25.70, 21.69, 22.22, 26.71, 17.47,16.44, 21.98, 26.20, 22.39, 19.21,22.10, 20.61, 18.10, 21.76, 28.04,20.88, 21.57, 20.99, 20.29, 35.51,20.83, 22.66, 19.69, 23.85, 19.51,23.12, 25.08, 17.25, 18.84, 19.84,18.41, 24.30, 23.67, 20.12, 16.56,20.80, 23.86, 18.05, 21.52, 23.20,21.98, 18.62, 23.57, 21.81, 23.01,19.74, 20.36, 23.99, 23.06, 20.16,17.05, 15.16, 18.90, 22.76, 21.21,26.81, 24.03, 33.94, 18.37, 16.32,19.20, 18.12, 20.77, 21.12, 23.72,26.12, 21.22, 21.94, 20.38, 21.90,21.81, 19.37, 23.96, 25.49, 22.73,22.63, 20.94, 22.62, 18.55, 22.90,24.50, 22.48, 22.30, 24.25, 29.92,19.44, 22.71, 21.36, 20.67, 19.26,20.70, 21.18, 20.32, 18.71, 21.44,18.77, 19.67, 22.20, 25.84, 22.22,19.77, 19.90, 20.07, 20.84, 24.34,21.02, 17.51, 18.11, 22.92, 18.25,28.04, 23.60, 17.17, 21.38, 22.49,18.53, 21.35, 25.97, 22.93, 16.42,23.52, 18.35, 18.84, 17.39, 21.11,25.21, 25.53, 24.73, 24.46, 22.27,16.28, 21.64, 20.61, 23.94, 17.36,18.59, 23.64, 19.83, 22.25, 21.58,21.00, 22.70, 24.40, 17.57, 22.42,20.69, 23.06, 26.59, 19.66, 21.39,26.35, 21.81, 22.48, 18.75, 22.95,17.01, 27.33, 21.79, 22.97, 24.97,25.67, 23.15, 21.44, 21.50, 20.66,26.92, 24.92, 28.32, 18.03, 26.14,25.44, 22.10

[20-Nov], 19.60, 20.73, 21.80,21.71, 16.71, 25.64, 22.29, 20.43,22.82, 22.83, 19.58, 22.05, 20.75,23.22, 20.59, 16.23, 16.40, 21.09,25.17, 17.88, 19.34, 17.57, 19.66,19.20, 18.96, 20.50, 25.62, 22.37,23.82, 16.84, 18.23, 22.02, 23.25,25.49, 24.45, 19.72, 23.67, 21.68,23.06, 24.14, 21.49, 25.51, 21.03,17.91, 19.97, 22.70, 25.39, 17.00,20.03, 18.98, 17.07, 18.75, 16.57,20.97, 17.55, 19.41, 15.50, 20.12,17.52, 19.73, 17.36, 17.56, 19.99,19.52, 23.19, 18.95, 23.82, 22.60,16.85, 24.51, 21.31, 20.19, 21.79,17.23, 22.03, 23.27, 22.60, 23.81,19.48, 22.94, 17.90, 24.93, 22.24,20.87, 25.03, 19.05, 20.47, 26.38,20.46, 19.31, 17.97, 21.82, 19.18,23.56, 18.08, 16.45, 21.04, 16.84,17.46, 20.70, 25.71, 23.52, 25.88,20.60, 19.56, 16.23, 18.32, 20.87,17.91, 16.86, 21.51, 22.58, 19.74,20.70, 27.65, 22.79, 25.27, 19.66,18.55, 18.99, 23.01, 22.02, 22.62,18.00, 22.96, 23.16, 18.09, 23.62,27.74, 31.61, 18.76, 18.55, 19.70,19.39, 19.41, 21.25, 22.52, 22.64,27.32, 24.26, 15.70, 20.96, 23.23,20.84, 21.26, 16.57, 25.16, 25.22,18.24, 21.20, 21.71, 22.03, 19.28,21.56, 18.05, 24.16, 17.80, 19.09,25.03, 22.06, 25.65, 22.91, 18.18,26.27, 19.10, 24.71, 21.59, 24.97,19.30, 24.27, 25.68, 18.75, 19.20,21.86, 17.14, 17.76, 20.79, 26.33,20.86, 23.53, 22.10, 18.95, 18.64,24.15, 17.37, 25.00, 16.84, 18.16,18.21, 18.19, 21.70, 21.76, 27.55,21.69, 16.92, 20.20, 17.54, 23.75,21.28, 24.12, 22.13, 24.21, 22.03,22.94, 27.90, 25.96, 23.38, 19.52,23.57, 22.80, 24.96, 26.16, 22.72,26.10, 20.57, 22.98, 23.67, 22.37,17.17, 18.45, 14.71, 22.09, 19.05,18.83, 20.72, 16.82, 23.26, 25.78,17.34, 18.49, 19.72, 18.13, 22.94,19.56, 24.27, 22.14, 27.83, 18.81,20.49, 21.51, 18.05, 19.93, 24.13,17.71, 20.77, 19.18, 19.04, 18.81,23.83, 20.21, 20.86, 18.43, 23.37,21.39, 21.57, 18.77, 21.88, 23.44,18.64, 22.54, 24.54, 22.14, 17.53,20.95, 20.59, 20.76, 20.64, 19.21,21.55, 22.88, 23.09, 20.23, 24.30,22.35, 24.41, 19.66, 23.64, 26.52,22.18, 18.62, 18.62, 20.62, 21.38,26.51, 22.30, 27.58, 20.55, 17.76,19.05, 24.11, 26.71, 22.89, 22.27,21.77, 20.79, 27.53, 16.45, 21.69,16.21, 17.33, 15.36, 22.14, 25.21,17.54, 23.65, 25.42, 25.33, 19.52,26.48, 20.71, 19.38, 23.85, 32.34,19.78, 22.98, 21.48, 19.31, 22.77,18.45, 16.22, 26.00, 22.60, 26.27,15.45, 22.41, 22.42, 18.71, 22.70,21.22, 20.84, 24.79, 20.48, 18.61,20.76, 20.34, 19.50, 23.44, 27.17,23.63, 20.22, 22.84, 23.26, 17.84,18.78, 26.47, 25.01, 21.10, 24.96,17.30, 28.74

[21-Nov], 23.37, 22.79, 25.84,22.30, 16.12, 22.25, 19.99, 28.41,18.31, 18.29, 16.46, 21.38, 15.65,20.18, 20.46, 21.82, 20.73, 18.64,17.20, 20.42, 18.29, 19.94, 19.36,18.08, 26.65, 24.76, 20.37, 21.30,19.29, 15.94, 20.08, 20.82, 20.09,22.30, 17.14, 21.41, 23.74, 24.11,22.66, 26.30, 22.05, 19.32, 17.99,18.65, 21.22, 17.11, 21.16, 21.58,27.00, 22.03, 19.83, 20.22, 19.66,27.02, 21.59, 19.83, 24.74, 21.26,16.35, 16.41, 23.05, 19.44, 19.86,17.90, 17.18, 21.54, 21.21, 17.78,20.66, 21.96, 22.84, 21.72, 18.78,17.89, 21.50, 23.35, 17.90, 19.27,22.82, 21.11, 22.00, 18.90, 17.32,18.17, 20.22, 20.80, 20.44, 17.62,23.21, 33.75, 15.17, 23.63, 27.94,19.84, 16.51, 20.14, 23.85, 20.78,18.86, 22.27, 17.15, 18.83, 25.58,19.74, 20.98, 22.52, 22.74, 20.82,21.59, 20.05, 22.27, 20.63, 17.61,20.41, 21.51, 18.71, 17.69, 20.12,21.39, 17.96, 21.25, 29.61, 19.14,21.36, 21.13, 15.56, 23.56, 21.24,23.55, 19.56, 20.81, 19.43, 19.14,22.15, 20.99, 20.60, 19.74, 21.51,25.69, 23.27, 19.01, 16.92, 22.14,17.23, 18.43, 21.07, 20.46, 22.23,19.07, 28.65, 23.06, 24.02, 22.09,17.40, 19.31, 18.26, 21.17, 20.45,20.11, 17.30, 20.13, 16.76, 21.78,19.19, 17.29, 18.49, 20.54, 20.18,18.07, 24.56, 18.15, 18.07, 22.27,18.73, 21.78, 19.77, 24.76, 23.92,17.61, 16.99, 16.77, 15.49, 21.52,22.43, 21.09, 21.45, 14.84, 15.62,18.68, 20.12, 18.06, 19.65, 16.48,19.14, 16.58, 22.72, 20.15, 24.95,22.64, 17.03, 16.32, 20.50, 19.42,19.59, 17.58, 16.85, 17.71, 20.13,19.56, 20.34, 24.18, 23.16, 19.07,21.45, 27.10, 25.25, 23.65, 20.96,17.48, 19.70, 19.53, 17.14, 19.86,17.77, 20.16, 17.66, 19.33, 25.28,21.59, 16.64, 16.18, 25.82, 19.65,19.43, 19.17, 21.35, 20.91, 21.76,15.40, 20.85, 19.70, 16.25, 16.39,18.17, 22.64, 22.88, 17.52, 20.26,20.23, 22.62, 19.33, 19.94, 19.42,25.24, 19.95, 22.47, 21.05, 19.14,21.26, 18.08, 30.29, 23.93, 23.24,21.08, 21.11, 27.41, 17.76, 25.23,27.25, 18.38, 18.39, 16.94, 19.62,21.85, 18.63, 22.90, 21.37, 25.99,22.17, 15.90, 20.32, 20.51, 21.53,18.36, 18.06, 19.80, 20.34, 23.72,16.57, 22.26, 26.09, 21.38, 25.52,26.14, 15.92, 20.66, 23.96, 19.87,27.17, 27.82, 22.69, 24.56, 22.75,23.09, 28.33, 24.65, 23.71, 14.51,20.78, 21.31, 19.54, 18.88, 23.92,19.48, 25.50, 26.13, 22.36, 17.08,27.67, 20.01, 17.21, 19.41, 22.51,19.02, 21.34, 19.22, 18.50, 21.41,18.13, 19.44, 18.90, 20.33, 20.55,21.58, 23.19, 30.02, 20.82, 23.13,21.90, 20.37, 20.65, 28.29, 19.36,22.42, 18.82, 21.16, 19.40, 12.32,22.26, 24.61, 25.54, 22.80, 19.34,19.40, 22.66, 21.32, 20.42, 21.58,20.20, 30.21, 20.65, 17.66, 20.48,21.35, 23.30, 25.70, 19.33, 22.53,14.70, 20.40, 24.43, 19.91, 17.15,22.19, 25.03, 18.78, 21.26, 21.38,18.42, 23.51, 19.90, 22.74, 24.31,18.93, 24.40, 20.08, 25.50, 22.10,22.82, 18.26, 22.78, 20.45, 18.62,17.07, 23.72, 19.81, 17.44, 23.42,20.13, 19.70, 17.57, 19.47, 17.04,25.40, 28.33, 23.18, 23.06, 22.54,20.93, 22.03, 19.62, 20.18, 20.09,22.89, 23.40, 16.98, 22.30, 19.71,21.75, 18.67, 19.26, 19.01, 18.64,19.42, 21.83, 20.41, 24.94, 26.17,28.80, 30.83, 20.17, 22.68, 19.74,21.38, 19.69, 25.02, 17.90, 25.73,20.22, 23.94, 20.98, 19.05, 19.60,19.90, 19.47, 26.14, 30.37, 22.62,16.59, 20.18

[22-Nov], 28.82, 27.41, 18.79,18.66, 27.09, 26.06, 24.72, 20.61,22.26, 20.95, 26.50, 19.14, 21.90,15.88, 19.10, 23.19, 24.95, 18.46,19.48, 20.98, 22.21, 18.26, 18.50,19.85, 18.30, 23.58, 22.39, 21.18,25.22, 20.82, 24.07, 18.70, 21.30,29.81, 20.19, 23.03, 21.64, 20.06,21.74, 24.46, 26.01, 17.70, 22.66,17.68, 21.72, 19.40, 15.54, 29.58,18.13, 24.40, 23.26, 19.58, 17.80,26.98, 22.18, 19.44, 20.88, 16.06,21.73, 17.10, 17.98, 24.24, 21.23,20.74, 23.96, 22.95, 17.72, 22.01,26.08, 24.89, 17.02, 18.52, 20.93,28.69, 21.26, 17.80, 22.15, 27.07,20.26, 22.12, 19.22, 20.92, 28.59,20.66, 21.75, 20.58, 23.10, 21.94,19.22, 21.99, 17.83, 19.98, 23.67,21.27, 18.35, 18.73, 22.36, 20.98,24.60, 25.06, 24.54, 25.99, 26.48,23.10, 23.99, 22.02, 22.46, 20.13,20.50, 26.16, 20.72, 20.86, 30.28,25.03, 19.75, 22.01, 21.11, 25.10,26.95, 25.10, 19.59, 23.61, 18.38,23.02, 25.57, 24.58, 20.24, 21.20,18.18, 23.32, 22.59, 29.86, 19.76,20.97, 21.81, 16.30, 20.05, 21.98,21.55, 28.43, 22.76, 13.49, 24.01,22.82, 21.85, 28.17, 15.98, 21.70,19.04, 19.98

[23-Nov], 21.19, 22.07, 19.60,21.99, 19.94, 25.72, 21.77, 19.38,23.72, 18.98, 25.24, 23.52, 22.20,23.78, 31.35, 15.38, 16.46, 18.99,25.62, 21.77, 20.69, 20.86, 25.54,20.94, 20.70, 23.02, 24.61, 24.78,16.26, 22.04, 19.27, 23.51, 18.57,23.89, 22.19, 21.67, 25.59, 18.74,18.55, 22.44, 15.10, 27.76, 18.40,19.55, 19.28, 22.18, 24.78, 22.50,19.54, 20.59, 22.02, 19.13, 31.81,21.87, 24.86, 20.38, 24.16, 24.04,20.70, 20.74, 24.74, 19.26, 21.42,22.06, 21.66, 20.94, 25.04, 21.00,20.52, 23.25, 19.25, 27.95, 20.42,22.48, 16.91, 20.77, 21.48, 20.19,12.96, 18.54, 18.41, 18.95, 20.76,17.24, 16.14, 19.09, 18.34, 21.75,21.36, 18.54, 21.72, 21.74, 19.98,21.82, 19.27, 17.70, 22.64, 14.37,16.98, 22.82, 21.64, 21.92, 24.96,18.80, 22.38, 21.69, 17.56, 23.27,24.34, 20.59, 23.42, 27.83, 26.78,23.47, 18.63, 20.32, 23.07, 19.81,23.37, 17.59, 17.16, 23.17, 18.03,17.95, 22.37, 20.34, 22.04, 15.78,18.30, 20.97, 20.30, 23.29, 18.94,21.86, 22.06, 13.86, 30.16, 17.70,20.50, 24.22, 19.60, 22.46, 21.13,22.25, 23.86, 20.54, 25.44, 16.88,24.42, 19.10, 18.38, 19.29, 20.04,22.72, 18.26, 17.34, 20.08, 20.02,21.70, 19.26, 30.22, 20.97, 25.02,22.22, 19.21, 30.07, 21.70, 19.93,23.37, 24.71, 22.59, 20.82, 17.26,21.89, 25.56, 21.22, 19.97, 17.25,20.01, 24.78, 29.22, 15.92, 19.42,21.50, 34.74, 17.92, 19.76, 17.44,22.30, 22.15, 16.23, 19.63, 21.48,22.71, 19.66, 21.35, 19.96, 19.35,27.00, 23.26, 22.44, 24.69, 20.64,20.14, 22.23, 24.30, 20.67, 20.18,21.99, 21.49, 20.61, 24.08, 15.07,26.74, 26.44, 22.18, 21.09, 21.74,18.86, 16.66, 22.07, 21.31, 31.18,23.65, 21.30, 23.49, 15.47, 24.52,22.39, 22.00, 21.54, 21.53, 21.50,18.76, 16.82, 21.11, 28.55, 19.06,24.84, 20.96, 16.81, 24.79, 19.74,20.86, 21.42, 21.57, 20.71, 23.87,23.11, 23.01, 26.12, 25.50, 19.46,18.94, 27.57, 20.79, 17.55, 18.40,22.90, 18.25, 20.36, 19.68, 19.24,21.55, 20.12, 20.34, 20.61, 25.36,20.79, 23.43, 20.59, 22.37, 25.38,20.97, 22.85, 23.32, 31.13, 21.29,19.80, 25.21, 21.00, 25.11, 23.13,23.87, 18.59, 30.03, 18.43, 27.04,21.32, 21.60, 13.50, 23.05, 22.74,20.11, 22.24, 24.25, 21.32, 20.17,33.11[OMG I popped my Weilong!],19.84, 23.32, 19.38, 20.42, 24.28,17.18, 22.77, 20.02, 23.37, 21.11,16.68, 24.89, 21.53, 16.01, 18.04,22.75, 22.64, 18.59, 23.40, 16.43,18.15, 21.90, 18.47, 19.44, 21.71,24.91, 23.02, 24.15, 20.13, 25.45,15.94, 24.70, 21.42, 18.90, 21.90,22.87, 20.68, 29.78, 16.63, 24.37,19.95, 20.45, 22.48, 18.78, 24.66,18.35, 27.71, 20.00, 23.85, 20.74,

18.06[24-Nov], 19.90, 22.92, 23.70, 29.12,22.93, 20.66, 22.39, 18.90, 19.83,24.65, 21.34, 25.90, 20.77, 17.78,23.10, 23.18, 27.89, 20.69, 17.10,18.62, 21.73, 22.28, 22.03, 21.06,20.31, 22.93, 20.07, 18.16, 20.49,22.89, 22.50, 19.03, 24.05, 26.11,20.23, 23.53, 22.16, 18.46, 20.40,17.87, 20.50, 19.12, 23.69, 21.03,25.58, 22.01, 20.12, 22.77, 25.80,16.32, 23.57, 22.72, 18.04, 24.92,24.30, 21.71, 17.59, 26.15, 22.36,24.65, 22.41, 25.55, 19.83, 20.40,22.75, 23.12, 17.96, 18.57, 20.62,23.44, 20.11, 22.23, 22.33, 21.93,20.52, 17.98, 16.66, 15.60, 17.49,19.24, 19.68, 21.37, 21.01, 17.35,19.52, 20.18, 14.56, 20.56, 18.53,16.09, 21.91, 25.58, 21.37, 20.47,18.68, 18.05, 19.68, 17.81, 20.42,21.99, 24.12, 23.22, 24.39, 19.56,23.15, 26.46, 18.05, 20.61, 20.19,17.57, 22.62, 21.31, 20.66, 18.04,17.91, 19.71, 16.25, 23.75, 22.96,17.27, 27.84, 24.25, 19.33, 22.32,23.07, 25.43, 21.95, 21.68, 24.47,20.10, 20.81, 26.02, 21.30, 18.71,20.69, 21.86, 18.96, 20.34, 22.07,20.63, 21.25, 20.40, 22.58, 22.13,15.49, 19.51, 22.46, 18.70, 22.29,21.66, 19.01, 28.43, 27.34, 20.91,20.03, 18.44, 20.21, 21.23, 23.43,20.60, 26.64, 20.28, 17.97, 19.47,19.36, 24.75, 22.63, 24.17, 20.13,22.29, 18.01, 16.94, 19.82, 21.43,20.75, 18.33, 25.27, 21.42, 21.43,20.39, 20.36, 18.35, 19.45, 22.30,24.06, 22.80, 19.98, 20.61, 21.68,24.49, 21.52, 23.90, 17.18, 18.52,20.17, 22.78, 26.75, 20.65, 24.60,17.87, 21.75, 20.54, 24.03, 17.81,24.27, 19.33, 20.36, 18.35, 24.16,19.46, 15.66, 23.08, 20.63, 25.95,20.22, 22.95, 22.39, 20.63, 19.36,19.75, 19.31, 25.82, 27.07, 21.90,21.20, 22.18, 24.97, 22.70, 16.92,19.77, 23.08, 24.38, 21.93, 23.27,17.01, 18.99, 17.09, 20.92, 20.54,18.15, 22.38, 20.31, 21.00, 21.65,19.96, 24.88, 21.47, 19.92, 24.24,20.51, 19.69, 18.74, 16.58, 16.99,23.77, 15.26, 20.41, 24.25, 20.77,26.02, 24.52, 27.61, 19.60, 17.99,21.50, 20.15, 29.22, 16.21, 25.57,19.43, 19.75, 22.56, 22.72, 25.12,25.73, 20.74, 19.32, 21.77, 22.99,24.15, 18.42, 18.60, 21.17, 25.27,17.10, 23.94, 16.60, 20.45, 13.57,20.02, 19.95, 23.98, 20.94, 25.31,18.29, 25.30, 21.98, 22.00, 19.63,20.52, 19.45, 22.49, 25.91, 23.42,23.36, 17.90, 23.97, 20.12, 20.62,20.12, 23.90, 18.50, 20.54, 19.80,24.49, 18.93, 22.78, 26.46, 17.84,23.44, 20.39, 19.20, 18.97, 20.75,25.10, 20.46, 27.10, 18.76, 20.27,18.62, 20.94, 31.39, 21.54, 18.13,29.54, 18.61, 21.99, 16.53, 19.10,18.94, 20.70, 17.10, 20.93, 22.24,21.17, 25.87, 22.26, 25.63, 18.75,17.51, 25.67, 30.38, 22.15, 21.02,19.07, 21.88, 21.54, 17.96, 16.89,21.49, 22.27, 17.63, 25.94, 20.70,17.40, 23.27, 21.03, 15.18, 18.76,19.90, 19.24, 14.50, 16.17, 21.82,19.90, 20.82, 19.74, 20.34, 21.88,20.39, 20.15, 19.26, 31.38, 19.96,21.96, 18.34, 16.69, 19.33, 22.19,20.68, 20.75, 19.16, 17.81, 19.70,17.45, 22.71, 18.22, 31.08, 24.35,18.10, 20.74, 23.90, 22.74, 22.61,22.26, 22.13, 20.37, 23.30, 22.51,18.12, 18.91, 17.45, 21.90, 36.51,21.63, 17.07, 21.66, 19.21, 22.12,21.86, 18.61, 17.86, 20.98, 20.27,19.22, 20.98, 35.82[I POPPED MY WEILONG AGAIN!!!], 18.86,26.50, 21.39, 19.25, 21.58, 23.70,23.19, 19.13, 21.63, 21.66, 18.86,19.99, 17.56, 19.01, 22.87, 19.30,19.87, 21.90, 19.75, 17.94, 21.92,23.45, 19.21, 23.63, 22.41, 21.57,19.58, 23.72, 17.78, 20.48, 16.41,19.80, 21.26, 22.06, 23.23, 20.22,22.01, 22.50, 19.84, 21.56, 17.76,15.43, 21.66, 19.63, 17.38, 21.94,24.13, 19.34, 17.79, 25.99, 18.74,16.42, 27.49, 22.64, 17.78, 18.03,22.42, 25.00, 27.20, 21.81, 20.40,22.80, 19.91, 20.06, 33.34, 20.52,27.87, 20.54, 23.07, 24.98, 18.69,22.30, 18.83,

16.75[25-Nov], 22.64, 28.87, 25.94, 19.33,24.23, 20.34, 25.82, 25.32, 27.58,23.83, 19.18, 17.10, 18.57, 18.15,18.12, 22.82, 20.37, 20.86, 19.32,21.44, 19.59, 20.95, 23.74, 20.76,23.46, 20.38, 21.50, 21.84, 18.84,20.39, 19.81, 23.14, 23.22, 19.99,18.18, 19.77, 20.51, 19.27, 22.82,18.81, 28.44, 18.20, 21.46, 18.88,22.81, 22.40, 21.26, 20.10, 25.01,21.52, 22.58, 23.83, 23.50, 21.35,18.42, 22.79, 18.19, 16.98, 29.23,19.14, 20.01, 21.22, 12.90, 20.71,24.17, 23.95, 26.11, 19.38, 22.79,24.46, 21.16, 24.50, 18.46, 27.33,18.45, 18.82, 16.40, 20.01, 20.04,22.89, 20.24, 24.84, 26.23, 19.63,20.79, 21.10, 20.59, 22.03, 21.64,24.05, 22.17, 20.28, 21.51, 28.72,22.42, 20.08, 20.46, 22.21, 22.14,16.62, 28.03, 21.16, 20.26, 22.90,18.95, 20.84, 22.61, 18.31, 23.67,17.14, 21.30, 25.00, 24.50, 20.66,23.82, 20.94, 20.46, 16.50, 20.84,22.43, 20.90, 22.66, 20.22, 26.60,23.93, 24.33, 21.18, 18.80, 24.53,18.34, 20.82, 25.45, 18.51, 21.37,22.26, 21.11, 17.81, 25.06, 20.47,17.21, 21.06, 31.22, 19.20, 20.58,23.25, 24.54, 19.24, 16.64, 23.62,23.62, 24.08, 23.59, 22.89, 25.02,18.25, 20.25, 22.65, 20.57, 21.50,19.14, 23.92, 18.26, 24.91, 18.24,19.26, 21.52, 20.67, 20.85, 22.11,19.72, 25.47, 21.24, 29.07, 25.34,18.26, 22.47, 16.84, 19.47, 20.42,24.28, 18.27, 23.15, 18.04, 24.58,20.85, 23.79, 23.51, 25.20, 20.77,18.66, 20.92, 18.46, 24.81, 22.39,22.38, 20.88, 25.13, 24.95, 21.08,25.14, 24.03, 26.37, 26.47, 23.24,25.54, 25.25, 22.18, 23.68, 22.02,21.35, 26.00, 18.12, 22.93, 18.16,19.44, 21.47, 22.40, 21.87, 17.02,18.98, 19.52, 19.81, 20.07, 21.66,25.07, 24.00, 22.24, 16.13, 23.32,20.20, 20.44, 15.90, 23.54, 17.08,20.49, 13.89, 24.64, 21.95, 19.52,20.72, 14.02, 22.16, 23.23, 25.66,19.30, 20.06, 23.02, 20.07, 21.16,17.19, 20.31, 25.10, 20.19, 21.82,23.93, 20.09, 21.68, 21.19, 19.61,22.48, 18.63, 21.30, 15.87, 17.91,20.83, 26.16, 20.75, 21.17, 20.04,22.78, 20.61, 16.72, 25.70, 22.39,16.47, 29.24, 26.77, 22.27, 19.05,17.34, 22.07, 22.66, 18.39, 20.19,19.49, 18.65, 19.54, 23.49, 19.16,19.17, 19.83, 20.78, 23.31, 19.02,21.58, 21.14, 21.61, 21.69, 18.59,22.37, 24.84, 21.61, 22.64, 22.92,19.54, 20.17, 21.15, 23.07, 21.84,17.92, 24.16, 22.87, 21.37, 19.84,20.04, 22.43, 21.12, 23.72, 25.47,26.31, 19.22, 21.89, 23.06, 21.68,22.58, 23.76, 18.09, 22.72, 20.87,19.14, 20.35, 20.86, 15.70, 18.79,20.52, 17.99, 20.75, 21.86, 16.37,22.70, 21.57, 21.82, 25.98, 20.45,20.09, 22.73, 23.30, 21.68, 17.78,21.36, 15.97, 23.51, 24.73, 20.53,18.99, 19.00, 25.66, 23.57, 18.22,20.14, 21.27, 21.62, 21.59, 19.82,18.71, 19.69, 23.61, 19.37, 24.54,18.19, 18.76, 21.62, 20.37, 21.73,19.85, 20.02, 25.17, 21.65, 17.94,19.03, 19.75, 24.55, 21.88, 22.33,19.09, 25.07, 25.67, 23.78, 20.26,23.13, 19.76, 22.56, 21.76, 17.11,20.76, 20.43, 18.84, 20.04, 

19.69[26-Nov], 19.26, 19.77, 23.59,25.74, 23.38, 24.15, 19.75, 21.73,19.23, 22.30, 19.62, 22.40, 19.62,23.38, 21.64, 21.89, 23.34, 17.29,21.65, 21.47, 18.62, 19.15, 21.34,23.86, 21.05, 20.47, 20.39, 19.35,21.41, 22.12, 27.20, 17.66, 16.94,21.75, 19.10, 20.45, 17.49, 19.84,24.78, 17.90, 20.07, 21.00, 18.70,23.43, 24.23, 22.82, 19.96, 20.98,21.32, 19.32, 18.91, 21.48, 18.39,23.18, 19.58, 17.22, 19.68, 18.26,25.76, 20.08, 16.39, 25.65, 20.32,22.73, 18.34, 19.71, 23.80, 21.98,18.03, 23.39, 18.65, 25.32, 22.76,24.79, 22.96, 23.01, 19.90, 16.68,21.54, 21.98, 16.93, 18.33, 20.35,21.18, 19.74, 19.82, 22.48, 17.82,20.74, 20.44, 23.89, 19.78, 22.71,20.45, 21.12, 16.50, 18.94, 23.63,20.71, 20.18, 22.01, 21.57, 25.75,24.92, 21.48, 23.12, 21.02, 18.19,19.29, 25.29, 24.43, 19.31, 24.53,18.03, 24.54, 20.70, 17.83, 23.72,18.74, 18.98, 20.58, 18.94, 22.46,24.15, 18.69, 22.46, 19.92, 24.38,21.08, 20.67, 21.86, 16.49, 17.32,22.82, 21.99, 16.56, 23.54, 23.39,21.26, 16.21, 23.06, 21.20, 20.94,21.49, 23.32, 19.17, 17.67, 26.42,18.18, 19.35, 20.98, 17.00, 22.90,21.99, 16.38, 15.10, 22.00, 22.98,19.18, 18.85, 13.99, 16.05, 20.74,21.30, 19.36, 18.46, 24.62, 22.12,17.61, 22.70, 18.71, 23.27, 23.38,22.99, 20.64, 20.10, 20.52, 21.50,22.70, 22.56, 19.46, 25.84, 22.92,20.70, 21.97, 19.11, 13.96, 14.65,20.94, 20.70, 22.59, 17.78, 24.14,21.28, 25.56, 17.05, 22.69, 22.46,24.71, 26.12, 20.53, 18.22, 19.62,17.30, 22.54, 20.90, 26.04, 19.74,23.96, 28.14, 20.71, 22.63, 26.76,19.62, 17.39, 20.01, 19.29, 23.46,27.12, 26.75, 19.52, 24.98, 17.65,21.08, 23.42, 22.58, 24.10, 22.78,20.27, 21.35, 21.14, 20.15, 21.20,29.33, 25.84, 20.21, 25.27, 20.84,19.14, 26.31, 17.74, 17.85, 23.88,19.98, 24.89, 19.09, 17.79, 18.62,23.49, 22.69, 22.15, 22.07, 25.72,19.66, 21.76, 18.62, 24.30, 26.22,21.10, 25.12, 16.53, 18.47, 21.33,19.56, 24.46, 20.01, 25.89, 21.38,20.65, 21.49, 26.39, 21.21, 23.01,19.46, 18.84, 20.22, 28.28, 22.86,24.46, 22.14, 20.95, 18.48, 18.66,24.46, 22.90, 21.06, 19.87, 18.95,19.80, 20.88, 21.54, 20.81, 21.44,19.00, 19.28, 20.61, 23.20, 18.59,20.34, 25.20, 21.58, 19.30, 24.00,20.60, 18.64, 25.20, 26.99, 18.36,24.98, 19.77, 18.15, 15.79, 24.33,21.10, 22.29, 12.63, 22.82, 24.18,18.38, 18.25, 21.26, 19.74, 27.25,22.05, 20.20, 14.05, 22.89, 19.70,25.36, 17.70, 20.66, 19.94, 26.21,18.99, 19.28, 23.03, 21.84, 16.49,20.06, 21.41, 22.22, 21.99, 20.42,18.83, 23.11, 18.10, 20.30, 19.26,24.39, 23.50, 27.41, 18.78, 25.83,18.70, 19.47, 17.93, 22.02, 19.95,23.38, 24.43, 20.95, 18.10, 20.58,22.23, 19.17, 19.42, 23.27, 18.22,17.46, 24.98, 21.43, 17.10, 15.22,26.70, 15.70, 18.76, 24.73, 16.18,20.03, 19.20, 24.27, 16.39, 19.52,19.18, 17.66, 23.00, 19.74, 21.82,24.60, 21.55, 22.02, 16.76, 18.83,13.98, 22.30, 21.23, 31.81, 19.66,17.34, 

23.26[27-Nov], 17.15, 27.14, 21.80,26.29, 16.56, 18.67, 24.28, 22.17,23.53, 24.59, 25.72, 21.44, 22.86,21.14, 24.07, 21.31, 19.11, 22.29,19.58, 22.18, 21.46, 22.34, 21.98,17.77, 21.41, 20.62, 19.82, 18.85,19.88, 21.19, 22.74, 16.10, 18.64,19.66, 19.63, 18.94, 17.58, 18.27,17.74, 17.75, 17.11, 20.34, 19.60,26.84, 19.99, 18.68, 16.97, 19.87,24.97, 24.35, 19.89, 28.67, 24.62,20.49, 19.64, 19.43, 24.75, 19.66,19.58, 21.74, 20.75, 20.75, 17.24,21.98, 22.58, 24.90, 21.22, 20.54,18.72, 17.91, 20.99, 16.93, 19.86,21.72, 25.02, 22.53, 21.09, 22.00,18.66, 24.34, 20.58, 21.25, 18.66,20.90, 16.45, 23.42, 20.22, 20.79,17.98, 21.12, 19.08, 20.08, 21.39,20.26, 21.90, 19.54, 19.57, 20.26,18.81, 22.43, 19.99, 24.37, 24.80,23.14, 18.80, 16.00, 18.91, 20.65,23.97, 21.38, 21.82, 22.12, 18.61,21.18, 19.10, 16.88, 15.99, 24.30,20.57, 20.00, 20.45, 17.12, 24.31,21.45, 19.99, 19.13, 16.02, 18.41,19.60, 22.84, 24.54, 13.89, 15.23,15.79, 19.46, 21.85, 18.21, 23.22,20.84, 18.76, 22.12, 18.76, 22.61,21.22, 20.84, 20.12, 26.84, 19.27,19.62, 19.34, 18.30, 24.38, 21.55,22.65, 18.99, 23.89, 32.32, 25.36,19.84, 18.39, 17.63, 19.10, 22.90,17.20, 16.35, 22.07, 21.57, 21.34,22.71, 22.51, 20.76, 19.26, 30.28,22.11, 23.73, 20.43, 20.08, 18.31,18.31, 25.17, 21.07, 17.11, 16.81,28.46, 21.23, 18.88, 15.92, 19.03,19.71, 20.15, 18.41, 20.18, 21.18,17.78, 20.15, 19.37, 21.34, 21.33,16.30, 21.05, 22.30, 17.48, 21.60,27.15, 25.14, 22.55, 24.75, 28.36,25.62, 20.84, 19.66, 18.23, 20.69,22.14, 23.01, 21.88, 18.02, 19.47,25.69, 15.30, 21.60, 19.91, 20.78,19.51, 20.78, 22.60, 20.76, 20.81,15.80, 23.11, 21.50, 26.24, 17.24,21.13, 21.66, 17.35, 20.13, 19.69,21.83, 22.22, 21.28, 25.98, 18.90,17.64, 22.13, 20.27, 20.31, 19.93,18.69, 18.97, 23.49, 19.35, 21.03,23.33, 19.05, 24.20, 19.36, 20.90,22.65, 24.75, 24.48, 26.35, 25.53,17.92, 20.83, 26.13, 21.60, 19.47,22.98, 18.54, 20.96, 25.78, 18.46,22.59, 20.15, 16.15, 25.97, 17.52,27.30, 20.05, 27.66, 25.17, 21.10,20.41, 17.54, 22.77, 17.96, 22.92,20.81, 19.60, 20.43, 17.76, 19.49,20.93, 20.93, 33.30, 21.90, 16.43,17.90, 18.26, 25.56, 19.07, 19.42,18.83, 22.74, 19.46, 23.31, 28.73,23.47, 21.84, 21.78, 21.25, 22.74,20.93, 17.80, 27.28, 24.10, 23.23,20.64, 25.88, 15.56, 19.13, 27.57,21.69, 

21.20[28-Nov], 23.45, 24.28, 20.81,21.65, 21.75, 28.28, 18.37, 18.04,18.18, 29.70, 20.81, 22.47, 18.01,25.81, 20.97, 22.34, 20.31, 21.34,22.45, 17.36, 24.45, 21.91, 18.88,18.42, 22.24, 19.24, 16.04, 25.54,17.02, 21.00, 25.07, 20.30, 21.96,18.78, 19.68, 18.31, 22.33, 18.82,16.58, 16.75, 18.43, 17.68, 25.74,21.75, 20.19, 15.72, 18.25, 22.18,21.11, 24.18, 20.40, 30.18, 20.45,20.11, 22.03, 18.62, 20.89, 21.01,24.63, 14.71, 21.77, 18.66, 18.50,18.47, 21.19, 16.94, 21.91, 15.86,20.49, 17.53, 19.87, 20.78, 22.17,21.19, 23.55, 21.38, 19.85, 20.73,22.78, 25.57, 21.45, 16.83, 20.73,20.66, 15.18, 20.91, 18.87, 20.86,20.72, 17.93, 22.51, 21.07, 19.84,20.17, 20.97, 21.68, 18.46, 24.99,19.57, 21.88, 22.31, 18.89, 20.84,19.25, 27.68, 21.79, 20.56, 20.12,19.01, 17.66, 21.04, 20.07, 23.14,21.13, 25.69, 21.00, 16.35, 18.12,22.18, 21.94, 17.06, 24.22, 22.82,20.04, 20.16, 17.77, 23.02, 20.37,22.83, 21.10, 24.01, 23.50, 20.90,20.21, 17.07, 19.38, 23.95, 17.90,21.25, 21.86, 21.02, 16.86, 20.10,16.08, 16.19, 19.02, 21.47, 20.98,19.44, 18.26, 26.84, 22.47, 21.02,21.52, 20.74, 17.25, 15.22, 20.46,22.74, 22.15, 19.46, 20.78, 21.74,24.06, 18.94, 25.54, 21.61, 22.58,21.04, 19.79, 23.50, 21.72, 23.25,21.66, 20.19, 15.76, 20.23, 27.78,25.31, 19.66, 22.62, 20.31, 24.09,21.93, 23.17, 23.89, 25.65, 26.10,21.93, 26.92, 16.84, 23.43, 22.31,15.90, 25.30, 19.53, 18.24, 21.64,25.18, 21.16, 26.21, 24.02, 27.87,22.23, 23.64, 21.95, 25.37, 20.77,26.83, 19.51, 22.66, 21.42, 23.49,21.30, 23.31, 23.58, 19.41, 21.77,22.07, 20.54, 19.65, 17.19, 20.22,19.02, 15.98, 20.44, 25.75, 21.13,32.94, 22.04, 27.93, 31.79, 22.12,15.72, 14.78, 20.57, 23.40, 26.24,21.03, 20.04, 21.16, 17.01, 23.50,19.94, 18.54, 25.10, 22.67, 15.26,18.65, 17.24, 22.25, 20.59, 19.93,27.36, 25.15, 23.13, 17.99, 21.86,24.62, 22.84, 22.38, 21.03, 18.29,21.94, 20.35, 20.10, 21.02, 19.97,22.40, 20.61, 17.41, 15.94, 17.94,22.74, 25.46, 20.97, 27.18, 19.80,17.43, 25.57, 22.27, 21.86, 21.42,19.10, 17.73, 19.81, 18.81, 21.76,22.13, 18.34, 18.31, 25.32, 19.11,21.30, 22.48, 21.80, 19.38, 22.05,21.98, 19.99, 19.99, 16.70, 22.71,22.38, 20.22, 20.50, 18.95, 19.62,20.54, 25.77, 21.34, 25.66, 17.50,19.04, 18.89, 20.75, 17.71, 18.30,20.89, 19.10, 13.58, 19.02, 23.62,19.82, 

23.80[1-Dec], 22.57, 21.69, 18.02,36.02, 19.77, 19.70, 17.91, 14.16,23.58, 24.78, 22.88, 19.56, 23.94,23.67, 21.78, 22.94, 22.71, 23.57,26.62, 19.00, 28.57, 22.14, 25.95,26.12, 18.20, 22.48, 16.22, 23.26,16.73, 20.71, 20.80, 23.52, 21.34,19.45, 19.14, 22.25, 20.31, 22.96,22.27, 21.48, 22.21, 22.92, 20.97,25.24, 24.92, 27.08, 20.62, 18.44,20.70, 23.53, 21.94, 24.58, 18.40,22.01, 19.09, 19.01, 21.51, 18.58,22.39, 25.82, 20.46, 23.58, 22.36,23.29, 22.30, 19.13, 17.42, 20.86,20.90, 24.26, 25.78, 17.81, 23.66,23.31, 17.87, 18.79, 18.12, 18.58,22.96, 18.38, 20.76, 17.91, 24.86,22.10, 16.43, 19.87, 29.38, 19.81,20.74, 21.06, 23.66, 22.66, 20.90,22.87, 16.02, 27.69, 19.35, 21.16,22.95, 21.54, 22.54, 20.69, 21.28,25.00, 25.05, 20.40, 21.45, 17.66,17.68, 26.53, 24.01, 18.92, 17.62,20.44, 21.93, 22.04, 19.09, 23.57,21.71, 18.98, 20.22, 19.38, 21.87,18.15, 21.14, 20.40, 27.06, 24.30,30.15, 17.87, 23.48, 17.61, 23.46,17.19, 24.26, 19.54, 22.80, 22.99,22.96, 18.83, 21.45, 20.14, 19.83,18.68, 23.54, 22.89, 20.48, 22.97,20.80, 22.78, 26.48, 19.39, 20.01,19.63, 20.29, 26.60, 19.79, 16.46,24.01, 28.50, 18.94, 20.77, 22.30,23.50, 20.92, 27.86, 20.74, 24.33,21.45, 19.57, 28.54, 15.02, 19.89,20.24, 19.23, 26.26, 18.27, 19.30,18.60, 18.88, 17.99, 20.07, 17.17,24.63, 18.29, 20.47, 21.62, 17.93,22.34, 24.40, 21.55, 21.79, 19.65,23.79, 24.39, 23.25, 22.70, 17.26,17.39, 22.48, 21.87, 23.88, 18.79,23.03, 19.47, 16.27, 17.22, 20.33,18.94, 16.17, 19.13, 18.81, 19.84,18.13, 23.70, 22.50, 21.35, 22.70,21.23, 20.72, 22.59, 19.04, 17.37,14.22, 20.89, 16.67, 24.23, 15.78,18.85, 24.28, 20.82, 24.12, 19.38,20.74, 22.51, 22.67, 20.88, 20.23,20.53, 20.00, 22.68, 19.59, 22.23,22.55, 21.52, 20.32, 21.15, 18.78,22.65,

18.66[2-Dec], 23.84, 18.78, 26.63,23.82, 20.48, 25.06, 22.06, 22.26,19.95, 24.06, 23.93, 20.64, 25.51,20.36, 21.22, 17.51, 18.54, 17.18,19.34, 15.77, 21.31, 18.73, 21.08,23.45, 22.25, 19.72, 22.26, 15.82,19.29, 19.06, 16.09, 22.44, 19.99,23.42, 20.34, 20.65, 19.95, 26.99,18.87, 19.05, 19.78, 20.31, 20.84,21.62, 19.71, 20.93, 23.14, 19.49,25.96, 17.66, 22.33, 19.36, 22.18,18.68, 19.96, 25.10, 20.39, 18.23,19.92, 20.54, 18.55, 20.26, 17.33,23.58, 21.50, 21.93, 19.70, 17.49,20.46, 22.26, 18.88, 21.49, 17.38,20.93, 20.44, 18.74, 21.53, 20.58,19.65, 20.38, 19.20, 19.83, 22.78,19.34, 23.79, 17.09, 17.28, 13.92,18.72, 22.55, 19.41, 16.36, 19.63,20.37, 22.70, 22.90, 23.65, 20.50,21.78, 24.06, 22.46, 19.46, 18.49,21.39, 27.55, 18.90, 21.34, 25.02,19.02, 19.74, 24.07, 22.16, 20.43,23.21, 23.78, 21.74, 22.32, 21.49,26.44, 22.26, 18.58, 18.76, 22.70,20.13, 20.27, 23.03, 24.79, 27.76,21.33, 19.34, 19.04, 23.07, 21.28,19.64, 23.55, 19.94, 22.76, 19.90,21.88, 23.88, 17.56, 19.08, 19.31,20.70, 20.21, 20.51, 21.98, 22.68,18.54, 24.66, 24.34, 23.36, 18.99,20.81, 22.81, 19.35, 21.69, 23.60,20.45, 19.73, 27.88, 16.34, 18.56,21.34, 18.26, 23.19, 20.61, 26.24,20.50, 17.73, 20.08, 20.50, 22.45,16.70, 19.01, 21.00, 23.61, 22.65,20.25, 18.51, 23.41, 20.58, 24.50,17.86, 22.94, 21.65, 21.90, 17.36,27.88, 24.48, 22.60, 19.56, 16.89,25.86, 23.60, 19.06, 20.03, 18.61,23.01, 19.44, 18.05, 15.65, 20.75,19.73, 19.04, 19.48, 18.31, 21.96,22.20, 16.03, 27.61, 21.94, 19.04,20.69, 23.95, 20.20, 24.15, 19.68,17.08, 18.90, 17.81, 17.86, 21.99,17.63, 20.58, 17.65, 19.06, 20.89,24.11, 20.48, 22.10, 21.43, 25.68,21.33, 20.54, 21.33, 23.91, 18.30,20.26, 16.65, 19.20, 22.41, 28.49,26.11, 26.96, 20.41, 19.48, 20.79,21.55, 16.44, 19.99, 20.94, 20.05,23.21, 23.04, 29.88, 23.56, 17.96,21.06, 18.40, 24.28, 21.96, 18.95,20.78, 19.74, 28.33, 16.15, 20.96,17.99, 20.83, 20.21, 19.35, 19.93,19.41, 21.55, 18.70, 20.76, 17.56,24.44, 23.79, 21.58, 19.93, 21.86,18.36, 19.73, 20.55, 19.41, 19.40,20.06, 24.55, 19.06, 23.39, 19.08,15.56, 20.61, 19.36, 21.19, 21.06,23.21,

22.57[3-Dec], 23.18, 20.85, 19.64,19.89, 20.53, 23.70, 21.35, 22.06,23.31, 20.64, 21.83, 22.08, 19.76,22.65, 24.83, 23.48, 15.83, 21.46,22.76, 24.59, 34.83, 21.20, 24.63,20.51, 25.01, 23.46, 24.63, 17.54,20.50, 21.24, 20.35, 20.11, 19.88,22.79, 19.54, 16.95, 24.19, 19.16,20.14, 19.43, 22.59, 23.13, 21.60,23.84, 21.20, 17.68, 20.51, 20.28,21.14, 15.66, 21.35, 20.75, 16.13,18.71, 21.41, 22.28, 23.11, 20.63,18.96, 25.54, 21.53, 19.68, 17.91,21.99, 20.64, 19.46, 21.50, 22.64,21.73, 20.95, 19.16, 20.55, 22.07,19.99, 22.26, 23.56, 20.65, 19.25,19.19, 17.26, 20.99, 18.83, 20.70,18.78, 19.80, 19.55, 23.13, 20.66,23.38, 23.20, 19.19, 18.59, 27.29,22.69, 17.11, 18.43, 25.24, 18.48,18.39, 24.10, 24.65, 20.90, 21.63,26.05, 21.41, 19.38, 21.73, 22.34,23.34, 16.79, 18.68, 19.78, 23.78,18.65, 23.14, 22.71, 22.68, 20.84,20.88, 23.39, 24.39, 16.94, 21.26,19.38, 20.88, 22.04, 21.16, 18.84,21.25, 20.10, 22.00, 18.64, 20.59,19.16, 23.28, 26.90, 18.51, 20.35,19.10, 22.76, 17.76, 21.23, 21.51,22.18, 18.39, 14.93, 20.98, 21.34,14.19, 21.68, 18.69, 23.13, 19.08,21.23, 18.23, 22.63, 22.90, 22.73,18.34, 18.90, 22.08, 20.58, 22.76,25.51, 19.59, 24.19, 23.79, 22.13,17.61, 20.08, 17.98, 18.04, 20.55,17.63, 21.39, 19.99, 21.96, 19.19,19.39, 19.84, 23.85, 20.73, 21.79,23.66, 20.11, 21.60, 22.30, 20.89,21.64, 20.33, 20.83, 20.54, 23.54,21.13, 19.66, 16.58, 18.41, 15.39,20.43, 18.89, 20.10, 19.09, 17.76,15.63, 19.78, 21.68, 19.09, 19.49,20.90, 21.06, 21.33, 18.69, 25.13,24.29, 20.75, 24.11, 19.71, 24.01,20.06, 27.51, 21.06, 22.81, 16.39,22.44, 19.23, 24.64, 20.43, 19.14,20.85, 22.46, 20.48, 18.38, 20.31,17.66, 18.45, 22.60, 12.98, 23.13,20.54, 22.29, 19.34, 19.84, 19.83,22.79, 23.74, 19.78, 15.08, 19.05,19.46, 19.26, 19.64, 18.79, 22.63,20.68, 19.31, 23.65, 20.59, 22.05,24.26, 21.89, 17.68, 22.91, 22.30,22.16, 17.58, 21.31, 20.98, 16.08,21.00, 24.44, 20.49, 17.29, 19.75,22.90, 17.51, 16.71, 22.06, 20.95,20.85, 18.29, 24.50, 20.40, 21.51,17.01, 17.23, 16.96, 19.80, 21.80,21.33, 21.56, 19.81, 20.33, 21.85,20.63, 18.88, 24.78, 16.85, 21.09,25.48, 19.85, 23.54, 25.24, 30.04,22.99, 19.81, 20.90, 20.25, 22.18,21.61, 21.55, 18.41, 16.66, 22.19,17.46, 15.13, 18.15, 19.19, 18.91,18.39, 21.50, 20.74, 20.70, 26.44,19.90, 18.09, 23.26, 19.45, 15.93,19.90, 22.58, 16.85, 18.39, 20.41,20.43, 22.20, 19.29, 21.79, 19.58,24.94, 18.19, 23.14, 24.60, 22.13,21.80, 20.50, 21.00, 14.34, 21.59,20.04, 21.76, 21.51, 21.49, 23.16,16.36, 17.93, 24.00, 21.78, 18.69,23.44, 19.36, 24.46, 20.98, 20.55,21.35, 22.31, 21.24, 18.89, 16.21,19.75, 16.68, 22.30, 23.16, 23.69,23.01, 21.93, 21.59, 20.94, 17.61,16.88, 22.01, 18.00, 22.14, 19.40,16.76, 20.61, 17.29, 21.40, 20.60,16.11, 20.69, 18.10, 35.85, 17.21,23.99, 20.75, 18.96, 27.14, 21.31,24.13, 

19.23[4-Dec], 19.45, 21.30, 23.33,24.60, 21.16, 25.99, 24.10, 23.99,20.24, 23.01, 23.31, 22.68, 24.45,18.65, 18.06, 25.01, 20.66, 21.21,23.00, 18.70, 20.14, 25.80, 21.38,19.38, 19.68, 18.64, 21.01, 19.95,16.46, 23.58, 19.93, 17.50, 17.15,19.05, 19.64, 18.24, 17.96, 21.73,20.08, 18.18, 17.45, 16.59, 22.20,19.75, 20.70, 20.71, 22.56, 16.60,22.00, 12.93, 22.11, 17.68, 17.11,17.46, 18.66, 18.56, 19.25, 19.16,26.75, 16.51, 18.15, 16.56, 21.61,16.19, 17.08, 16.98, 18.81, 18.40,25.51, 20.08, 19.55, 20.58, 21.16,21.21, 17.81, 18.68, 19.10, 23.94,21.21, 19.83, 20.75, 19.25, 22.33,17.13, 21.13, 20.63, 21.06, 19.98,18.21, 20.33, 19.54, 19.46, 20.35,20.69, 16.43, 18.89, 25.04, 18.65,22.76, 45.38, 22.06, 19.41, 20.94,20.15, 15.10, 24.14, 25.14, 17.49,18.48, 19.39, 21.16, 18.06, 27.04,18.05, 18.56, 23.63, 20.84, 20.39,13.79, 22.68, 20.26, 12.99, 14.16,20.16, 18.88, 19.88, 16.25, 18.98,18.79, 24.91, 21.42, 22.78, 25.06,21.19, 22.08, 21.14, 18.83, 23.41,22.78, 21.80, 21.88, 16.18, 17.23,16.44, 20.18, 16.41, 20.18, 20.06,20.23, 21.08, 15.01, 22.35, 23.78,15.19, 20.61, 21.83, 25.79, 22.90,20.16, 20.33, 28.71, 16.48, 20.08,21.19, 18.35, 16.71, 17.01, 16.00,18.09, 20.28, 17.41, 20.00, 25.04,24.18, 21.79, 21.05, 19.24, 21.84,18.09, 16.70, 20.31, 21.44, 18.66,26.31, 19.55, 25.43, 23.38, 22.64,22.36, 16.84, 21.20, 17.95, 22.90,18.40, 19.63, 19.45, 21.68, 20.23,18.15, 24.60, 25.62, 20.27, 23.61,18.28, 16.51, 21.21, 19.71, 23.30,18.96, 22.19, 21.30, 23.98, 27.56,20.23, 17.35, 19.49, 22.71, 24.66,18.34, 24.59, 31.86, 22.51, 18.85,21.55, 25.25, 21.34, 19.04, 21.43,23.34, 23.51, 21.63, 21.38, 13.76,21.54, 21.40, 23.23, 16.84, 21.41,23.68, 19.93, 19.83, 21.28, 23.65,24.79, 21.28, 22.95, 21.74, 19.50,19.21, 18.76, 22.06, 16.10, 18.04,18.11, 19.59, 20.54, 18.69, 22.19,19.43, 21.35, 21.39, 20.38, 22.24,20.36, 16.68, 21.08, 21.09, 18.98,26.31, 17.21, 17.06, 20.00, 15.68,24.78, 20.34, 22.33, 22.85, 18.38,21.06, 20.69, 20.26, 20.35, 18.99,20.31, 15.78, 17.95, 19.16, 21.71,18.05, 23.01, 16.45, 17.91, 18.46,20.61, 20.39, 21.38, 21.65, 19.46,19.23, 23.30, 21.48, 22.99, 20.34,32.50, 25.16, 20.61, 19.18, 20.91,18.30, 23.55, 20.14, 20.36, 21.68,19.90, 20.00, 19.45, 23.69, 22.51,18.80, 26.39, 16.38, 17.54, 19.18,17.90, 20.05, 15.46, 22.09, 17.14,22.79, 19.56, 19.40, 22.51, 19.26,23.38, 19.15, 17.74, 15.10, 19.40,16.28, 16.18, 24.01, 22.15, 22.79,18.60, 21.08, 20.01, 13.36, 17.75,21.30, 17.38, 17.39, 22.48, 20.35,23.40, 22.16, 19.91, 15.96, 22.31,21.33, 18.38, 22.25, 16.16, 17.88,21.00, 19.85, 21.11, 22.24, 17.15,17.05, 19.78, 21.91, 23.15, 17.21,19.00, 18.96, 22.70, 24.09, 19.73,19.26, 20.40, 22.49, 24.70, 17.16,18.51, 17.59, 17.04, 16.15, 22.69,17.46, 13.38, 19.63, 17.11, 19.39,19.89, 16.18, 19.13, 19.50, 22.23,21.19, 19.26, 18.09, 21.10, 19.11,18.26, 21.78, 20.40, 15.45, 14.93,16.39, 26.54, 17.34, 25.40, 21.95,17.68, 19.46, 23.73, 19.68, 25.98,17.80, 21.58, 17.44, 20.90, 17.19,17.23, 22.65, 22.09, 24.43, 21.55,20.33, 21.33, 20.45, 18.98, 16.94,19.76, 20.89, 20.15, 20.51, 22.64,26.15, 20.08, 22.19, 20.00, 19.10,20.26, 20.85, 20.19, 22.83, 16.95,15.86, 21.19, 21.84, 19.65, 29.24,19.81, 18.38, 19.43, 24.07, 19.33,17.96, 23.51, 21.11, 19.26, 21.59,23.98, 17.51, 24.54, 18.40, 20.25,16.49, 14.55, 21.06, 20.80, 21.81,23.41, 24.86, 19.99, 16.90, 21.69,20.79, 21.76, 18.74, 18.94, 21.31,29.61, 22.85, 22.53, 19.29, 17.35,20.69, 25.14, 18.29, 18.91, 23.93,24.99, 19.81, 20.28, 20.04, 18.80,18.75,

20.95[5-Dec], 22.81, 19.84, 18.83,22.73, 20.55, 23.15, 21.81, 15.63,22.10, 17.65, 17.19, 13.86, 21.60,19.63, 21.24, 18.89, 20.58, 16.74,19.91, 18.76, 18.18, 18.86, 19.29,22.01, 18.40, 17.28, 17.01, 18.15,23.80, 19.39, 26.10, 25.94, 20.41,20.54, 21.04, 24.36, 19.00, 19.33,14.79, 20.54, 17.16, 21.46, 16.51,18.14, 21.10, 25.13, 17.90, 28.00,19.29, 20.10, 17.56, 19.16, 21.51,19.26, 20.06, 22.79, 26.21, 20.75,16.90, 18.23, 21.35, 21.24, 18.54,21.70, 17.64, 19.75, 20.45, 22.60,20.01, 20.50, 21.11, 20.45, 20.40,18.06, 16.99, 18.19, 23.31, 17.91,21.95, 22.77, 21.84, 21.89, 25.83,23.01, 22.64, 17.21, 18.99, 20.84,23.30, 17.99, 17.55, 19.08, 18.26,20.65, 19.35, 19.88, 16.13, 24.55,21.16, 18.85, 23.24, 20.69, 24.05,20.80, 23.81, 22.69, 23.75, 20.13,17.59, 15.05, 19.60, 22.10, 20.65,22.13, 14.83, 22.73, 20.09, 23.93,16.41, 25.51, 21.69, 26.31, 20.93,20.29, 25.13, 29.85, 14.88, 22.24,15.81, 19.78, 21.88, 27.15, 21.94,21.60, 24.78, 20.29, 26.11, 21.50,24.46, 18.28, 21.70, 17.98, 18.09,18.95, 20.58, 20.13, 15.99, 20.24,16.24, 

24.44[6-Dec], 23.41, 19.90, 21.98,18.28, 25.04, 19.71, 21.94, 26.96,20.69, 20.43, 22.41, 21.04, 19.78,21.54, 21.60, 18.68, 22.65, 22.10,24.68, 20.21, 20.51, 24.44, 20.80,22.18, 23.11, 20.66, 22.45, 21.59,21.14, 18.48, 16.59, 17.71, 23.56,23.00, 24.29, 23.85, 19.11, 21.28,19.23, 22.24, 21.76, 15.06, 18.33,19.73, 17.00, 18.43, 20.88, 18.25,19.14, 21.96, 19.66, 17.61, 24.21,22.69, 18.99, 21.11, 24.41, 20.24,22.20, 17.21, 19.69, 20.78, 18.54,18.28, 22.80, 20.75, 18.01, 18.69,22.65, 20.25, 22.85, 19.77, 22.01,19.04, 22.09, 20.24, 24.31, 19.08,23.83, 17.99, 25.68, 14.69, 23.20,18.85, 17.20, 25.55, 20.99, 20.20,21.05, 21.39, 17.08, 22.14, 19.85,20.95, 20.83, 23.70, 25.08, 20.94,19.53, 21.68, 21.61, 19.14, 18.88,20.38, 18.49, 16.84, 21.38, 20.54,18.40, 17.40, 19.60, 19.88, 18.20,17.48, 22.34, 23.74, 16.86, 21.48,19.18, 24.28, 18.74, 24.10, 27.31,20.96, 17.10, 19.16, 18.36, 19.89,21.93, 20.71, 21.99, 21.41, 19.63,16.78, 24.04, 24.43, 18.21, 18.19,36.46, 16.49, 18.91, 19.24, 23.27,21.29, 20.01, 21.63, 19.60, 20.38,18.19, 20.50, 26.06, 25.75, 22.45,18.08, 22.54, 20.35, 19.13, 20.24,17.76, 18.09, 14.33, 21.14, 19.64,19.09, 20.59, 21.98, 27.58, 21.16,19.15, 19.39, 21.50, 22.80, 24.13,19.44, 19.12, 19.51, 20.10, 22.35,17.43, 20.65, 18.98, 17.59, 19.56,19.79, 16.88, 20.50, 20.60, 20.15,20.20, 17.31, 16.44, 22.76, 24.24,19.69, 19.96, 14.46, 18.84, 21.90,18.65, 20.90, 18.54, 17.66, 21.35,16.13, 18.62, 22.70, 18.84, 16.28,19.96, 18.00, 19.36, 18.04, 16.89,21.35, 21.08, 19.70, 24.94, 19.63,21.39, 14.66, 19.49, 20.69, 19.65,18.63, 22.43, 21.34, 18.61, 21.15,18.44, 18.63, 18.09, 22.80, 21.98,20.80, 18.20, 18.24, 23.49, 23.05,19.51, 20.21, 18.60, 18.13, 21.51,19.96, 19.45, 22.24, 17.08, 17.60,15.26, 19.40, 21.16, 26.83, 22.13,19.65, 17.40, 24.04, 21.94, 21.51,22.10, 19.76, 17.78, 19.58, 16.71,21.63, 23.49, 20.96, 18.24, 23.91,18.13, 18.08, 17.96, 17.51, 19.73,16.23, 18.99, 24.58, 21.85, 18.51,19.41, 23.79, 19.78, 19.40, 24.56,18.33, 19.89, 25.54, 15.79, 20.95,18.86, 18.86, 24.01, 18.43, 19.76,23.19, 27.45, 19.81, 16.66, 19.68,23.37, 21.89, 22.98, 21.73, 21.01,23.81, 25.15, 23.46, 25.21, 16.76,17.21, 16.15, 18.50, 19.73, 17.68,19.10, 19.83, 22.91, 18.14, 21.32,21.65, 17.89, 18.80, 23.66, 19.10,19.85, 19.71, 17.84, 19.89, 24.25,18.96, 22.50, 19.79, 22.22, 17.34,15.98, 21.75, 19.74, 17.98, 16.90,19.73, 17.74, 17.23, 21.45, 21.59,20.50, 22.61, 20.36, 24.16, 20.70,22.18, 20.75, 18.14, 19.20, 21.59,20.98, 19.33, 22.90, 26.74, 19.45,25.46, 22.93, 15.83, 22.49, 24.49,23.28, 24.02, 21.81, 19.24, 21.05,19.43, 24.63, 19.35, 14.06, 21.76,20.64, 25.74, 20.21, 22.78, 28.09,19.49, 18.78, 16.46, 20.33, 24.06,28.03, 24.30, 19.99, 20.81, 23.95,20.83, 23.39, 18.35, 24.23, 22.44,19.39, 22.33, 22.90, 20.30, 24.34,21.91, 17.21, 24.25, 17.70, 24.61,25.00, 27.44, 16.96, 24.45, 19.26,23.38, 20.68, 17.23, 23.88, 22.79,23.78, 22.73, 18.08, 21.14, 21.40,19.83, 18.21, 20.89, 16.90, 21.61,18.95, 20.80, 18.51, 21.06, 21.43,21.49, 24.74, 17.45, 21.36, 22.09,20.34, 17.08, 22.20, 19.64, 18.19,19.35, 19.10, 18.96, 20.20, 21.76,20.15, 23.16, 29.14, 20.58, 21.79,20.38, 20.58, 21.39, 19.59, 19.65,21.10, 18.43, 21.25, 20.06, 22.78,20.56, 19.45, 21.35, 20.39, 20.10,16.33, 16.01, 23.06, 22.78, 24.05,16.96, 19.04, 17.53, 19.60, 20.55,18.80, 20.29, 21.38, 23.35, 21.65,26.70, 22.06, 17.24, 16.96, 23.99,21.70, 11.20, 19.41, 21.89, 21.38,16.41, 24.19, 17.16, 21.23, 20.58,25.65, 22.29, 27.06, 21.25, 22.01,23.30, 19.96, 21.83, 25.51, 27.44,20.41, 19.86, 22.49, 18.69, 20.56,21.95, 19.65, 18.16, 17.16, 23.68,20.84, 16.70, 15.98, 24.89, 22.73,20.40, 20.17, 20.15, 22.77, 22.00,22.38, 22.90, 25.53, 24.71, 21.51,20.04, 16.84, 24.10, 18.95, 19.50,17.90, 18.86, 18.76, 24.79, 16.50,18.30, 22.51, 18.89, 18.11, 22.18,21.60, 18.01, 18.95, 21.99, 16.51,21.80, 21.25, 19.33, 19.34, 21.31,17.31, 19.98, 17.80, 18.18, 21.48,18.64, 18.28, 20.01, 21.73, 23.58,22.79, 14.20, 20.09, 21.63, 19.16,18.05, 21.49, 20.91, 20.70, 17.98,24.43, 18.88, 18.04, 21.70, 21.69,21.19, 18.61, 18.71, 20.20, 22.15,15.98, 20.96, 24.38, 18.10, 23.38,22.24, 18.91, 26.59, 22.06, 17.10,19.15, 21.55, 18.56, 18.58, 20.61,19.45,

19.13[7-Dec], 21.35, 21.81, 20.18,19.93, 23.76, 23.90, 26.83, 33.05,25.51, 17.69, 18.75, 21.89, 18.46,23.88, 22.59, 24.26, 21.76, 17.53,17.56, 20.26, 21.93, 19.75, 18.96,17.89, 18.36, 22.45, 22.16, 25.18,21.05, 22.51, 18.29, 25.99, 20.15,21.44, 20.58, 21.09, 21.30, 22.73,23.88, 20.06, 23.16, 22.19, 14.60,24.04, 23.15, 19.01, 18.49, 19.11,20.19, 18.50, 23.09, 18.15, 23.59,19.80, 22.61, 24.70, 22.34, 19.29,20.76, 18.09, 20.48, 14.55, 22.23,22.76, 19.64, 17.54, 19.99, 22.00,20.66, 23.18, 22.36, 25.00, 21.41,17.39, 19.26, 17.20, 20.14, 17.51,20.75, 15.28, 18.89, 21.76, 21.00,22.91, 22.05, 19.34, 22.73, 25.25,23.33, 18.88, 28.88, 22.71, 21.69,21.68, 18.60, 17.06, 38.63, 23.01,20.96, 23.99, 21.04, 20.09, 23.45,24.02, 17.94, 21.16, 21.35, 17.39,20.71, 21.08, 21.81, 29.21, 14.86,18.65, 17.69, 17.65, 20.60, 18.85,18.24, 21.10, 18.63, 12.26, 14.73,18.70, 18.70, 20.26, 17.98, 22.00,15.94, 16.73, 18.80, 21.63, 22.96,20.60, 20.04, 16.83, 20.29, 20.29,20.20, 20.45, 20.49, 17.75, 20.34,23.66, 16.48, 20.45, 23.00, 20.84,21.14, 19.91, 18.80, 21.05, 21.95,22.41, 23.55, 18.66, 16.93, 20.01,25.56, 21.01, 24.51, 15.65, 20.94,15.51, 21.76, 23.08, 17.33, 21.16,21.29, 17.03, 18.78, 21.33, 17.51,19.41, 18.95, 21.89, 19.41, 18.79,21.38, 21.19, 22.11, 21.14, 24.31,28.55, 23.44, 21.26, 22.09, 15.68,19.39, 21.01, 17.38, 19.20, 19.44,22.31, 16.15, 26.15, 25.93, 19.31,24.09, 24.06, 24.80, 24.04, 20.84,23.04, 21.50, 21.86, 21.51, 20.50,17.55, 18.74, 20.30, 19.76, 17.49,19.19, 22.30, 21.01, 22.94, 17.56,19.31, 21.59, 15.33, 21.65, 18.66,21.38, 22.19, 18.23, 27.94, 26.13,20.04, 17.60, 18.83, 18.98, 19.36,22.16, 19.83, 24.53, 20.99, 22.15,17.10, 20.04, 17.25, 19.83, 24.14,21.51, 18.96, 19.50, 20.58, 20.56,18.11, 20.74, 20.16, 24.74, 14.55,24.94, 21.34, 20.83, 17.95, 20.09,20.61, 21.20, 24.54, 24.90, 20.56,23.61, 19.39, 26.45, 23.94, 22.63,22.95, 18.63, 34.07, 16.63, 17.89,19.91, 16.78, 23.38, 22.50, 18.74,24.29, 21.29, 22.59, 20.75, 31.18,15.86, 21.25, 18.68, 19.41, 21.63,21.33, 19.35, 23.18, 17.14, 19.76,19.16, 18.39, 17.75, 17.56, 18.11,22.17, 20.29, 23.78, 20.48, 17.84,24.59, 18.28, 25.92, 21.05, 21.75,23.98, 16.24, 27.74, 25.76, 20.99,18.26, 17.99, 23.99, 24.01, 18.86,14.94, 17.43, 18.64, 17.59, 19.35,18.94, 21.78, 24.63, 18.61, 19.91,15.89, 17.56, 20.28, 24.65, 18.98,19.40, 20.73, 19.00, 25.26, 17.01,20.90, 18.94, 20.31, 18.04, 21.75,17.57, 23.31, 19.90, 18.45, 25.39,21.01,

23.45[8-Dec], 27.45, 24.29, 35.20, 29.49,26.33, 22.63, 21.70, 26.30, 23.55,19.16, 15.65, 18.46, 22.30, 27.05,20.46, 21.46, 18.24, 19.78, 21.56,20.61, 21.78, 18.10, 19.14, 18.09,16.39, 20.01, 21.61, 17.34, 21.15,22.18, 25.11, 19.88, 22.70, 17.58,20.50, 19.18, 23.84, 19.71, 18.20,20.61, 16.55, 23.66, 21.05, 22.70,17.21, 18.04, 21.23, 20.24, 23.11,21.03, 20.68, 22.01, 25.05, 22.06,22.05, 14.33, 17.81, 20.15, 19.43,19.78, 25.45, 20.73, 14.90, 20.90,15.86, 23.49, 18.30, 17.98, 19.71,19.89, 16.93, 20.12, 17.79, 20.98,22.56, 22.43, 18.74, 17.33, 20.20,15.45, 19.83, 23.43, 17.81, 16.84,19.08, 19.94, 19.67, 20.84, 20.90,18.34, 21.11, 25.04, 17.56, 16.51,21.45, 20.81, 22.20, 19.98, 18.19,18.91, 20.40, 23.23, 20.79, 21.71,18.30, 17.25, 20.70, 24.29, 21.09,18.65, 21.20, 19.51, 21.54, 17.98,19.35, 19.35, 22.05, 21.10, 16.50,17.05, 20.36, 26.91, 23.14, 19.85,24.74, 19.20, 18.05, 16.35, 15.26,18.44, 20.33, 21.39, 21.70, 20.44,21.83, 23.50, 27.43, 22.79, 18.04,17.70, 20.81, 22.01, 14.88, 26.45,18.56, 21.68, 20.31, 17.79, 20.13,16.54, 18.88, 19.99, 21.56, 23.49,21.78, 20.74, 18.63, 20.80, 21.73,19.05, 21.56, 19.69, 20.33, 23.50,24.64, 19.44, 21.48, 25.49, 20.89,19.75, 22.29, 22.83, 19.43, 17.01,20.69, 17.45, 20.73, 21.65, 19.83,20.46, 19.98, 20.68, 19.15, 19.04,20.83, 20.06, 25.86, 22.36, 20.94,29.51, 25.75, 23.68, 21.79, 18.55,23.33, 20.98, 19.33, 17.91, 19.84,22.23, 20.63, 23.55, 41.26, 20.25,23.09, 21.31, 17.80, 17.16, 17.11,20.30, 22.78, 19.41, 18.58, 14.80,18.48, 18.28, 21.39, 20.19, 17.49,20.68, 20.80, 22.38, 17.40, 19.19,19.51, 17.25, 19.48, 15.23, 21.64,14.74, 19.88, 19.45, 18.85, 19.68,18.69, 19.69, 17.45, 26.74, 19.74,19.66, 24.04, 20.50, 18.35, 18.48,19.75, 19.69, 22.39, 23.01, 23.98,22.80, 26.61, 19.08, 21.80, 18.91,17.66, 23.44, 23.05, 23.26, 19.91,20.60, 17.46, 22.60, 20.83, 19.63,18.20, 18.29, 17.19, 19.81, 16.01,17.56, 15.21, 21.49, 21.14, 17.45,16.74, 21.00, 19.46, 21.29, 23.33,19.61, 22.00, 20.51, 22.08, 20.96,17.35, 18.49, 19.51, 22.30, 21.61,17.59, 16.60, 17.80, 17.73, 24.88,20.06, 23.44, 17.76, 19.64, 17.21, 

25.56[9-Dec], 17.04, 22.96, 24.24, 19.30,20.48, 23.19, 20.49, 18.71, 23.16,22.08, 23.13, 22.24, 14.71, 24.74,22.44, 25.73, 25.93, 22.44, 31.54,20.86, 20.05, 24.08, 22.70, 19.19,20.25, 27.97, 26.14, 20.48, 24.64,20.44, 21.16, 21.65, 20.51, 18.88,23.95, 22.60, 20.04, 19.14, 18.60,20.89, 20.64, 20.40, 19.76, 26.24,21.66, 21.63, 20.34, 15.95, 17.65, 

23.93[10-Dec], 19.38, 24.84, 20.44,19.73, 23.00, 23.40, 20.30, 26.15,20.94, 17.14, 15.50, 23.31, 21.16,17.90, 19.39, 20.21, 17.54, 22.29,18.16, 21.50, 21.96, 20.80, 24.78,18.63, 18.35, 22.41, 22.99, 27.74,20.98, 27.24, 20.19, 21.08, 27.50,20.83, 20.70, 24.86, 33.60, 18.66,19.60, 19.58, 20.58, 23.21, 17.00,17.21, 20.71, 21.86, 21.18, 18.80,20.31, 21.73, 25.56, 20.61, 17.66,20.11, 22.63, 24.41, 23.41, 20.79,19.28, 21.86, 21.75, 17.13, 18.86,18.78, 22.51, 19.38, 20.60, 21.95,21.25, 21.88, 22.51, 20.20, 19.76,20.39, 14.28, 16.18, 17.71, 19.06,23.17, 19.15, 23.10, 25.16, 19.31,22.26, 19.78, 18.39, 20.83, 24.48,30.21, 17.24, 18.45, 20.54, 16.30,18.18, 19.96, 17.71, 15.26, 21.73,20.71, 23.13, 23.06, 20.34, 25.55,24.00, 17.08, 18.18, 20.13, 16.33,20.48, 29.36, 23.39, 23.01, 20.14,21.06, 20.39, 19.20, 19.59, 21.79,20.36, 20.24, 20.63, 20.63, 25.03,19.00, 24.28, 25.16, 22.00, 24.04,23.10, 26.68, 22.21, 23.45, 17.31,16.63, 26.01, 19.08, 22.41, 20.89,21.31, 26.15, 19.65, 18.08, 24.48,21.38, 20.41, 17.73, 17.60, 23.95,21.48, 15.15, 21.85, 24.19, 18.06,21.80, 23.41, 18.44, 17.74, 21.88,16.56, 18.35, 22.39, 16.55, 22.30,22.15, 26.51, 19.93, 22.91, 19.68,17.35, 24.96, 21.60, 21.21, 22.00,19.69, 21.56, 27.65, 21.34, 18.16,22.59, 18.50, 19.94, 19.41, 22.36,20.28, 18.30, 17.63, 26.11, 22.64,18.59, 22.01, 23.63, 25.10, 19.78,20.24, 18.90, 19.98, 21.01, 19.89,16.25, 20.68, 17.86, 26.91, 23.70,25.06, 20.08, 17.96, 22.55, 20.48,20.71, 20.21, 19.85, 23.48, 22.94,16.96, 16.75, 19.15, 19.58, 21.70,21.93, 17.68, 20.58, 21.74, 20.50,17.68, 26.81, 20.95, 20.76, 20.66,19.90, 20.86, 23.75, 23.08, 24.99,26.09, 21.01, 17.40, 18.95, 24.79,14.80, 23.90, 17.49, 20.76, 26.73,22.71, 16.70, 21.66, 19.63, 24.04,18.35, 21.46, 26.83, 23.76, 20.13,19.38, 34.55, 18.41, 18.66, 19.75,33.79, 18.33, 21.81, 20.39, 23.78,15.13, 16.46, 22.13, 29.55, 17.59,23.15, 20.28, 17.86, 21.25, 18.54,18.54, 18.59, 22.65, 18.95, 23.74,18.76, 20.95, 15.69, 17.58, 21.36,20.24, 22.50, 18.63, 21.10, 21.69,19.23, 18.48, 22.93, 22.30, 15.15,21.61, 32.45, 22.73, 18.99, 26.46,18.19, 18.85, 19.95, 18.85, 20.81,20.31, 17.93, 20.16, 18.69, 21.55,25.64, 20.09, 22.45, 18.28, 24.18,22.59, 19.85, 22.80, 24.75, 21.41,21.26, 21.34, 18.40, 21.09, 27.00,23.41, 18.21, 24.55, 19.50, 22.13,21.06, 17.70, 20.26, 21.08, 18.94,24.51, 24.51, 18.06, 25.23, 22.74,21.73, 22.65, 23.41, 24.50, 19.08,21.75, 25.33, 18.35, 20.30, 22.51,20.83, 20.00, 19.14, 20.36, 21.09,17.45, 18.09, 24.76, 20.48, 18.21,23.41, 18.99, 20.74, 21.30, 23.66,25.55, 20.34, 18.79, 18.26, 19.99,21.90, 22.75, 23.14, 18.95, 16.86,21.10, 23.79, 20.85, 22.48, 21.96,18.71, 17.70, 18.74, 15.58, 24.41,21.43, 21.83, 17.71, 20.71, 19.63,21.36, 22.54, 25.16, 18.43, 20.04,23.95, 18.95, 18.15, 20.05, 20.65,20.51, 15.45, 17.43, 21.28, 18.21,24.06, 16.38, 19.80, 19.05, 26.20,18.63, 18.21, 18.73, 18.14, 18.49,24.36, 19.46, 22.01, 23.73, 21.01,20.50, 17.46, 21.73, 20.61, 17.91,25.17, 19.90, 19.78, 21.86, 16.50,16.45, 19.11, 24.95, 18.81, 27.58,22.63, 16.89, 22.40, 22.13, 18.14,18.75, 16.59, 20.13, 18.95, 15.58,18.43, 15.95, 21.51, 22.98, 21.23,19.80, 20.70, 17.02, 23.84, 24.24,24.54, 20.58, 26.54, 24.13, 23.16,21.20, 15.93, 21.28, 23.44, 23.19,18.56, 21.23, 21.73, 17.41, 22.40,17.84, 23.01, 18.18, 22.08, 26.56,22.26, 21.14, 22.58, 18.78, 22.66,21.84, 22.01, 23.46, 18.06, 24.56,22.63, 20.31, 20.54, 21.76, 20.23,17.41, 17.86, 16.65, 24.26, 22.91,20.96, 22.73, 23.69, 24.45, 20.63,26.16, 18.45, 22.84, 23.96, 18.24,18.07, 29.20, 25.68, 23.08, 24.63,21.40, 21.81, 15.01, 18.65, 21.86,21.68, 15.53, 19.28, 32.78, 24.24,26.80, 20.20, 21.44, 28.81, 26.10,21.40, 25.20, 24.10, 20.21, 20.86,20.69, 20.21, 24.16, 29.94, 26.11,16.25, 23.05, 21.68, 20.09, 19.15,22.45, 16.55, 17.38, 20.89, 21.65,20.45, 23.88, 17.80, 21.46, 15.55,21.83, 24.85, 26.80, 18.93, 23.55,18.48, 19.00, 22.93, 20.61, 19.61,19.13, 17.52, 23.96, 17.15, 21.00,16.65, 28.76, 17.94, 25.80, 21.54,22.49, 23.08, 27.89, 19.33, 23.13,22.56, 21.00, 21.16, 22.94, 20.58,21.60, 19.33, 18.60, 24.84, 17.33,22.60, 22.24, 20.46, 21.56, 24.36,23.51, 22.98, 21.46, 19.60, 27.38,21.91, 20.93, 21.64, 17.34, 20.48,24.30, 21.08, 21.43, 21.50, 16.59,19.68, 20.28, 25.16, 21.61, 20.21,19.01, 26.63, 28.23, 16.65, 18.68,18.18, 22.10, 17.95, 19.30, 16.30,20.84, 22.05, 20.18, 19.16, 23.40,15.26, 21.04, 23.10, 19.04, 20.68,20.14, 29.00, 21.10, 21.45, 23.51,19.73, 19.41, 21.43, 20.33, 20.99,21.99, 19.55, 21.94, 26.14, 20.98,17.50, 20.23, 20.44, 20.59, 24.07,29.58, 21.50, 20.55, 26.23, 22.33,23.64, 25.30, 16.51, 30.05, 18.19,20.05, 21.41, 21.71, 19.60, 24.99,17.54, 24.18, 20.14, 19.33, 22.56,20.13, 22.69, 20.15, 21.28, 19.85,18.84, 25.33, 21.05, 18.99, 19.09,20.09, 18.38, 22.11, 23.76, 16.08,19.60, 21.84, 19.35, 28.21, 25.15,20.10, 21.03, 21.56, 23.23, 22.86,24.11, 31.54, 20.15, 23.61, 21.58,28.86


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 11, 2013)

Day 20


Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,

6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442,

5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770,

4.712, 4.165, 6.412, 4.758, 7.083, 4.633, 5.086, 5.055, 4.586, 5.102, 4.929, 5.897, 6.021, 6.380, 5.289, 4.181, 5.289, 8.190, 4.353, 6.833, 4.789, 5.620, 6.084, 5.975, 3.542, 3.900, 6.318, 5.398, 7.988, 5.241, 3.370, 5.149, 4.508, 3.791, 6.350, 5.523, 5.201, 4.072, 4.898, 5.070, 3.776, 4.680, 6.178, 5.803, 3.807, 8.317, 3.728, 4.945, 4.446, 6.786, 3.495, 4.914, 3.417, 5.195, 7.491, 4.774, 5.819, 3.533, 3.791, 4.274, 5.195, 5.023, 6.411, 3.884, 6.645, 4.259, 4.633, 3.650, 8.049, 13.291, 7.660, 4.509, 3.884, 4.836, 5.117, 4.961, 2.777, 4.072, 4.852, 4.009, 5.241, 5.569, 5.944, 5.476, 2.325, 5.054, 4.243, 6.006, 2.980, 4.477, 5.257, 4.670, 5.288, 6.692, 5.335, 7.144, 8.852, 5.538, 4.992, 3.978, 4.150, 5.398, 6.053, 5.694, 9.391, 3.432, 6.693, 3.542, 6.583, 4.384, 6.817, 4.665, 5.694, 3.978, 4.041, 5.226, 4.633, 5.335, 5.070, 7.036, 4.727, 5.944, 5.304, 4.056, 4.258, 5.148, 7.488, 5.444, 4.696, 5.444, 5.866, 4.571, 3.635, 7.613, 4.321, 3.947, 4.446, 3.869, 3.198, 5.491, 5.289, 4.212, 4.633, 5.148, 4.009, 5.538, 5.008, 5.787, 3.510, 5.881, 3.494, 4.212, 5.600, 5.553, 5.258, 4.259, 8.299, 4.072, 4.383, 4.774, 9.859, 3.759, 5.756, 5.288, 5.726, 5.506, 5.553, 4.056, 5.382, 3.245, 6.770, 4.867, 3.900, 5.647, 7.832, 5.101, 3.931, 6.381, 5.023, 4.181, 3.354, 4.882, 5.070, 4.789, 7.753, 4.882, 5.429, 3.947, 5.226, 4.212, 5.008, 5.101, 4.102, 4.664, 4.820, 4.415, 7.155, 6.287, 7.832, 5.398, 4.243, 3.494, 5.491, 4.399, 5.522, 4.977, 4.259, 5.819, 5.741, 5.491, 5.288, 7.348, 5.226, 5.663, 8.736, 4.664, 4.633, 5.741, 4.400, 6.256, 5.257, 5.460, 7.082, 5.569, 5.507, 4.061, 4.259, 6.536, 4.657, 4.774, 8.611, 4.524, 4.430, 4.851, 4.040, 5.319, 4.851, 4.852, 4.696, 5.335, 7.051, 6.053, 3.760, 4.945, 4.446, 4.883, 5.569, 6.225, 5.070, 4.617, 6.084, 5.351, 4.805, 5.959, 7.254, 4.197, 4.618, 2.870, 5.242, 5.333, 4.618, 4.399, 7.707, 6.365, 3.416, 2.949, 3.401, 4.228, 4.118, 7.831, 5.209, 5.429, 5.538, 6.006, 3.713, 4.088, 3.479, 4.524, 5.132, 5.632, 4.649, 5.319, 6.037, 3.994, 6.131, 7.082, 3.011, 4.024, 5.008, 7.534, 5.928, 5.320, 6.302, 4.368, 10.202, 4.852, 4.134, 2.823, 4.040, 5.304, 5.320, 4.118, 3.806, 4.665, 5.179, 4.187, 2.964, 4.462, 4.586, 3.572, 5.807, 3.915, 5.101, 4.009, 4.727, 5.554, 6.662, 5.039, 4.147, 5.553, 5.164, 4.976, 4.400, 6.147, 5.101, 8.128, 5.663, 7.613, 5.570, 4.306, 4.462, 3.697, 5.054, 3.932, 3.621, 4.072, 4.712, 7.317, 5.522, 3.979, 5.023, 3.323, 7.785, 4.274, 5.600, 4.758, 4.212, 5.023, 6.988, 3.074, 5.024, 6.443, 3.588, 5.928, 3.495, 6.162, 5.725, 4.961, 3.947, 5.502, 4.789, 4.851, 3.978, 3.214, 8.393, 4.290, 4.617, 7.098, 5.959, 5.929, 7.426, 4.665, 5.959, 7.348, 3.464, 5.865, 7.675, 5.710, 4.946, 4.758, 6.100, 4.555, 3.604, 5.257, 5.427, 3.651, 4.431, 3.885, 4.727, 4.305, 4.212, 8.986, 5.055



number of times: 6373/6374
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.464 (σ = 0.51)
best avg12: 4.175 (σ = 0.72)
best avg50: 4.632 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 4.782 (σ = 0.90)
best avg500: 5.083 (σ = 0.98)
*best avg1000: 5.150 (σ = 0.99)*
best avg5000: 5.461 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 5.553 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 5.712

5.094 session average today with sub5 ao100s near the end.


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 11, 2013)

Day 27

Did 275 solves today - making me 25 solves ahead. Hopefully I can do 575 solves tomorrow, then it is only 200 a day for the last two days!
Scraped in with a sub 21 average today, but the last few days have made the graphs I have of average over each day go a little crazy (they were crazy before, but now the line of best fit is basically flat over some measures (best avg50 for example). It does show a ~0.65 second improvement for day by day average over the marathon - okay I guess, but I would've preferred 1 second (obviously if I have 3 good days to finish off it will be closer to that, it does move around a lot).

Question: Is a month 30 days or 31 days? As I started in November, if I finish the day of the month before the day I started, it is 30 days (I started on the 15th of November, and day 30 is the 14th (although I reserve the right to cube into the morning until 9am because that's when I started)). From looking in the thread, most have gone for the 333 solves per day (ie: a 30 day marathon) as their goal. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to finish by the end of day 30, but I am not fully sure as I am going to see an English Pub Cricket team get slaughtered on day 29 and 30, so I'm not sure how much time I'll have for cubing. So do I still complete the marathon if it takes me 31 days??? How do we define 'Monthly'?



Spoiler: Day 27 Stats and Times



number of times: 275/275
best time: 13.76
worst time: 30.06

best avg5: 17.89 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 18.73 (σ = 1.36)
best avg50: 19.88 (σ = 1.67)
best avg100: 20.31 (σ = 1.66)

session avg: 20.96 (σ = 2.02)
session mean: 21.01

21.41[11-Dec], 20.70, 20.09, 20.79, 23.64, 23.93, 19.96, 22.14, 24.99, 20.01, 17.06, 22.93, 25.81, 22.86, 20.46, 16.76, 24.14, 19.05, 16.65, 21.78, 23.83, 26.04, 18.04, 19.38, 17.36, 18.61, 21.58, 18.96, 17.59, 19.60, 24.19, 20.73, 17.14, 19.99, 16.63, 19.29, 17.74, 19.58, 15.45, 22.98, 19.15, 20.73, 21.81, 22.75, 19.45, 24.65, 20.94, 21.01, 25.21, 23.85, 21.29, 21.84, 24.61, 23.83, 17.13, 18.21, 23.90, 17.31, 24.69, 20.93, 20.29, 22.94, 24.43, 20.39, 22.34, 19.46, 21.91, 19.95, 20.41, 16.26, 19.68, 21.63, 20.15, 26.98, 24.35, 20.71, 19.25, 22.15, 24.14, 21.31, 19.91, 21.01, 21.86, 17.96, 24.69, 20.23, 22.18, 19.00, 19.35, 23.63, 24.10, 21.91, 20.63, 24.44, 20.94, 17.74, 25.58, 23.49, 20.21, 17.90, 23.29, 20.87, 20.94, 18.35, 21.51, 18.39, 22.45, 21.55, 19.45, 19.05, 20.06, 20.83, 22.76, 27.05, 20.61, 21.19, 21.40, 18.06, 19.05, 19.04, 18.91, 22.88, 20.11, 18.19, 21.26, 19.75, 30.06, 15.04, 20.56, 18.89, 29.59, 19.21, 19.99, 20.84, 21.65, 20.48, 18.10, 21.84, 18.74, 21.11, 21.78, 25.08, 21.06, 23.30, 21.91, 22.83, 21.76, 19.53, 15.85, 26.61, 20.56, 20.69, 21.51, 18.83, 18.96, 21.66, 16.59, 19.06, 19.44, 20.58, 17.20, 21.75, 22.69, 19.28, 20.44, 21.49, 21.06, 20.93, 18.34, 19.99, 22.43, 17.38, 19.69, 25.73, 22.06, 18.25, 20.18, 20.26, 16.68, 18.38, 16.19, 21.09, 20.45, 22.95, 20.28, 19.98, 20.24, 22.79, 13.76, 17.99, 20.29, 21.93, 17.30, 21.28, 18.66, 20.49, 17.63, 17.75, 23.73, 16.49, 23.64, 23.04, 21.04, 20.59, 22.68, 21.81, 21.38, 22.96, 18.06, 16.44, 21.91, 21.61, 20.24, 26.75, 23.73, 22.86, 17.79, 20.88, 24.49, 22.25, 18.51, 19.43, 19.98, 18.94, 21.54, 19.60, 23.35, 20.95, 21.70, 22.71, 23.55, 23.95, 21.29, 19.96, 20.15, 19.25, 26.86, 18.99, 19.16, 25.50, 20.74, 17.66, 19.39, 22.13, 22.33, 25.63, 24.51, 19.34, 19.40, 17.91, 21.04, 20.51, 22.45, 24.39, 21.94, 21.20, 23.23, 24.89, 22.13, 24.90, 25.55, 20.45, 24.58, 21.80, 22.81, 19.54, 28.01, 20.31, 17.51, 21.01, 16.50, 19.49, 23.60, 24.31, 22.33





Spoiler: Overall Stats



number of times: 9025/9025
best time: 11.20
worst time: 45.38

best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 3.63)
best avg12: 17.86 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: 20.17 (σ = 2.13)
best avg1000: 20.33 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5000: *20.78* (σ = 2.14)

session avg: 20.99 (σ = 2.22)
session mean: 21.09

*BOLD* = Change from yesterday


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 12, 2013)

Day 28

Only did 275 solves today. Which means I need to do 350 solves per day on my last two days to complete the marathon. BUT, I have decided to do some definition changing of a month. If a month is 1/12th of a year, then a month is 30.4375 days, ie: 30 days and 10.5 hours. As I started at 9:30 am on day one, I can thus go do 8 pm on day 31. This is good as I am going to the cricket and have a whole evening with my grandparents on saturday night so I doubt I will complete it by Saturday, but I'm pretty sure I'll be done by 8 pm on Sunday. I'll include all times I do after going to bed on Saturday as day 31 however.



Spoiler: Day 28 Stats and Times



number of times: 275/275
best time: 12.41
worst time: 36.54

best avg5: 17.69 (σ = 0.40)
best avg12: 19.26 (σ = 1.59)
best avg50: 20.29 (σ = 1.59)
best avg100: 20.40 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 20.86 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 21.03

25.61[12-Dec], 21.94, 21.26, 22.36, 22.44, 21.75, 20.75, 24.51, 15.14, 19.36, 20.88, 19.05, 19.76, 18.84, 20.04, 20.64, 19.81, 24.31, 23.14, 17.69, 23.83, 19.59, 20.91, 25.28, 18.78, 21.29, 18.13, 17.61, 21.28, 16.96, 17.34, 19.95, 22.89, 17.45, 20.24, 23.75, 22.50, 22.81, 19.84, 18.00, 22.60, 23.04, 19.74, 12.41, 23.05, 23.24, 18.14, 20.23, 19.31, 16.83, 23.61, 21.56, 21.76, 17.90, 21.96, 18.23, 18.60, 22.38, 19.65, 20.65, 26.56, 19.74, 20.05, 19.18, 18.35, 21.01, 21.19, 19.04, 25.20, 23.35, 18.75, 20.06, 21.50, 18.89, 16.46, 21.69, 20.23, 18.41, 23.10, 20.33, 20.51, 24.09, 18.94, 18.85, 21.05, 19.40, 24.30, 20.49, 18.43, 21.19, 21.56, 18.00, 19.41, 18.15, 20.65, 20.99, 23.44, 16.94, 22.34, 21.57, 21.21, 21.95, 20.47, 21.04, 21.24, 19.61, 21.75, 15.93, 21.69, 19.18, 26.83, 20.83, 18.29, 20.81, 26.73, 24.62, 23.80, 20.64, 18.51, 19.44, 20.14, 16.69, 21.00, 18.45, 24.80, 25.94, 14.58, 20.44, 21.79, 20.25, 19.76, 20.80, 36.54, 22.15, 22.14, 19.20, 16.83, 20.39, 20.88, 22.04, 24.95, 21.45, 21.04, 32.00, 30.86, 20.18, 17.85, 22.43, 36.06, 19.21, 21.25, 21.71, 27.11, 27.54, 21.64, 19.81, 21.23, 22.55, 19.68, 24.65, 18.43, 16.44, 31.20, 27.61, 18.38, 21.49, 18.71, 19.44, 21.68, 19.63, 23.63, 22.89, 22.01, 18.68, 22.33, 22.59, 16.95, 21.30, 20.61, 21.34, 20.81, 24.14, 25.46, 23.51, 24.65, 18.99, 19.50, 20.18, 19.35, 21.25, 22.71, 20.08, 20.11, 22.39, 21.60, 19.29, 21.54, 17.65, 20.59, 18.78, 20.54, 18.09, 24.73, 21.79, 24.35, 19.40, 19.43, 20.85, 23.09, 18.36, 21.74, 19.98, 14.46, 17.94, 22.40, 18.51, 26.98, 16.28, 17.55, 28.83, 20.64, 25.55, 20.46, 21.29, 19.29, 19.90, 20.71, 21.04, 21.30, 18.24, 21.53, 25.09, 21.26, 19.58, 21.73, 25.44, 22.13, 17.49, 21.99, 19.71, 24.05, 24.46, 20.44, 24.45, 25.38, 17.13, 18.95, 19.95, 18.90, 19.94, 21.91, 22.96, 16.21, 21.46, 15.05, 21.00, 19.01, 20.25, 25.39, 21.66, 18.51, 20.23, 17.69, 22.60, 18.19, 18.79, 16.28, 17.78, 21.45, 17.63, 20.66, 25.54, 22.94, 21.08, 18.58





Spoiler: Overall Stats



number of times: 9300/9300
best time: 11.20
worst time: 45.38

best avg5: 16.07 (σ = 3.63)
best avg12: 17.86 (σ = 1.81)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: 20.17 (σ = 2.13)
best avg1000: 20.33 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5000: *20.77* (σ = 2.14)

session avg: *20.98* (σ = 2.22)
session mean: 21.09

*BOLD* = Change from yesterday


----------



## EeeeeWarne (Dec 15, 2013)

Day 31 (well, the extra 10 hours that I get because I decided a month was 12th of a year).

Finished the marathon!!! Finished with an hour to spare  and my final day had my best avg5, avg12 and average for the marathon!

number of times: 10000/10000
best time: 11.20
worst time: 45.38

best avg5: 15.80 (σ = 0.29)
best avg12: 17.72 (σ = 1.89)
best avg50: 19.10 (σ = 1.75)
best avg100: 19.60 (σ = 2.22)
best avg500: 20.17 (σ = 2.13)
best avg1000: 20.33 (σ = 2.10)
best avg5000: 20.71 (σ = 2.14)
best avg10000: 20.94 (σ = 2.22)

session avg: 20.94 (σ = 2.22)
session mean: 21.05

Doing this marathon I broke all of my PBs. Improved ~0.75 seconds by doing this (see attached graph).



Spoiler: Times



20.06[15-Nov], 22.68, 25.69, 21.86, 25.42,24.92, 18.42, 17.79, 24.00, 23.72,22.06, 30.85, 21.57, 21.66, 21.40,25.66, 25.68, 16.98, 16.65, 20.95,24.02, 21.56, 19.73, 19.87, 17.70,23.62, 24.16, 17.73, 19.91, 31.70,17.06, 26.79, 23.41, 17.59, 21.86,20.74, 21.25, 19.20, 19.98, 22.82,19.46, 19.74, 18.35, 20.98, 23.29,15.73, 23.43, 21.36, 24.37, 19.99,18.36, 18.20, 23.45, 17.97, 17.08,23.47, 23.29, 16.88, 20.90, 24.86,22.54, 18.80, 20.34, 22.97, 22.31,22.49, 19.45, 18.18, 21.87, 16.38,17.41, 19.18, 21.09, 19.30, 18.39,19.67, 19.76, 25.56, 25.50, 25.01,23.28, 29.31, 23.58, 18.60, 19.54,22.07, 23.21, 21.84, 20.37, 22.66,18.19, 26.49, 18.06, 21.08, 23.08,20.74, 20.60, 25.68, 23.86, 20.45,21.26, 23.74, 24.60, 20.71, 24.48,19.83, 20.31, 17.37, 31.10, 24.37,28.62, 20.68, 23.73, 20.05, 19.47,18.70, 21.33, 18.42, 17.74, 21.60,15.51, 21.81, 20.93, 23.50, 21.48,19.29, 20.04, 22.17, 19.00, 17.93,21.27, 21.02, 20.99, 18.07, 24.28,20.28, 18.71, 26.06, 19.69, 21.23,17.32, 19.66, 19.49, 19.25, 20.16,21.36, 20.29, 19.88, 18.44, 18.23,18.70, 21.91, 19.43, 20.36, 22.74,22.18, 23.38, 20.19, 20.30, 15.99,24.02, 17.05, 21.91, 23.88, 20.82,19.47, 17.06, 18.17, 21.88, 17.98,19.93, 24.11, 22.66, 16.42, 21.51,21.16, 21.08, 22.63, 25.86, 21.80,18.40, 20.76, 21.28, 20.65, 20.78,23.68, 21.04, 24.74, 28.04, 20.74,20.97, 21.26, 22.93, 25.45, 24.62,22.27, 35.33, 20.59, 20.29, 23.31,20.87, 23.87, 24.28, 20.55, 21.82,20.14, 21.94, 19.67, 21.65, 23.80,27.08, 15.08, 22.31, 20.35, 15.97,22.91, 22.73, 17.58, 25.37, 21.95,16.86, 24.00, 16.34, 18.94, 13.83,16.77, 20.40, 17.64, 19.87, 17.30,18.15, 21.63, 21.02, 17.84, 20.75,16.94, 20.13, 18.08, 19.69, 22.96,17.63, 21.78, 23.34, 20.61, 18.19,20.45, 21.62, 21.72, 18.92, 22.35,20.97, 24.03, 22.95, 20.75, 25.73,23.05, 17.41, 19.85, 19.97, 22.03,21.07, 18.75, 19.54, 18.04, 24.87,22.70, 24.24, 20.31, 21.39, 18.58,21.81, 22.61, 28.10, 21.13, 29.30,19.35, 21.13, 21.46, 22.68, 18.06,23.00, 17.94, 19.65, 17.01, 19.48,17.11, 17.23, 23.21, 21.27, 22.70,17.85, 18.48, 20.99, 19.58, 19.34,24.53, 20.12, 19.95, 20.17, 26.49,24.84, 21.59, 22.99, 24.27, 23.88,19.90, 21.77, 17.97, 24.61, 22.40,19.81, 26.84, 23.75, 19.67, 25.39,18.07, 24.26, 21.46, 21.03, 18.66,23.15, 24.75, 25.66, 19.28, 16.54,21.34, 21.55, 21.68, 17.89, 20.56,25.20, 21.22, 21.47, 19.90, 23.78,23.31, 22.11, 21.71, 21.21, 17.51,22.13, 21.20, 21.61, 23.65, 24.50,24.50, 21.44, 15.71, 21.88, 19.95,19.18, 18.53, 20.82, 23.31, 17.18,21.07, 24.45, 19.74, 22.70, 19.08,24.23, 18.79, 21.68, 20.47, 25.87,22.24, 17.72, 25.84, 21.29, 22.29,32.44, 21.44, 28.21, 26.86, 21.18,18.66, 23.41, 21.65, 24.31, 20.36,21.00, 20.62, 20.60, 16.89, 18.79,20.76, 17.03, 21.56, 21.65, 14.79,18.79, 35.54, 27.57, 25.87, 30.41,20.42, 21.56, 20.30, 19.35, 14.78,18.65, 20.13, 26.15, 22.10, 20.41,23.90, 20.42, 21.44, 21.64, 25.22,22.67, 24.53, 24.16, 20.18, 25.20,20.60, 19.65, 19.43, 24.63, 23.95,24.24, 18.71, 23.21, 19.85, 19.42,21.24, 23.36, 27.25, 27.15, 19.91,20.31, 19.20, 16.95, 23.33, 20.39,20.45, 31.62, 17.33, 24.75, 23.66,21.58, 20.13, 22.56, 14.82, 21.83,23.05, 15.62, 19.98, 19.06, 23.10,22.14, 22.59, 19.72, 22.55, 20.08,20.69, 19.66, 23.49, 20.68, 19.50,21.10, 18.76, 17.86, 20.94, 20.87,19.03, 16.48, 17.22, 21.42, 23.87,21.50, 20.07, 20.09, 16.18, 22.34,18.95, 20.33, 25.09, 18.49, 21.46,17.70, 19.45, 24.30, 21.65, 13.75,17.50, 19.17, 20.61, 21.03, 14.89,20.79, 20.19, 23.77, 17.63, 26.46,16.58, 21.15, 18.77, 19.98, 17.75,20.89, 21.86, 19.48, 19.24, 19.17,25.84, 14.49, 24.28, 16.78, 24.08,22.32, 22.35, 15.93, 23.35, 19.39,12.20, 21.13, 25.81, 25.29, 20.66,16.70, 21.38, 20.52, 19.92, 19.67,25.58, 19.36, 15.21, 23.31, 22.75,23.69, 22.73, 22.74, 14.23, 22.71,18.88, 21.58, 29.35, 18.34, 20.87,23.27, 23.07, 21.41, 22.50, 21.32,16.01, 18.77, 18.37, 21.22, 22.38,18.88, 21.60, 25.41, 22.97, 19.86,23.93, 20.54, 18.79, 19.77, 21.34,15.61, 19.89, 20.12, 23.11, 21.29,26.18, 20.24, 23.10, 19.19, 17.58,26.18, 18.35, 21.36, 22.88, 20.69,27.00, 23.60, 23.46, 26.77, 23.47,17.28, 21.10, 21.99, 23.37, 24.34,21.60, 20.36, 21.65, 19.98, 23.60,21.04, 20.26, 21.57, 20.66, 24.97,23.80, 24.17, 17.90, 20.88, 24.33,23.43

[16-Nov], 24.79, 20.29, 23.84,21.36, 23.46, 28.96, 19.48, 23.40,19.00, 20.77, 21.93, 17.75, 17.42,19.06, 24.36, 23.95, 21.04, 19.90,23.74, 19.40, 25.38, 21.89, 22.36,21.62, 22.98, 15.12, 24.30, 30.67,21.86, 21.20, 24.36, 19.42, 16.92,21.39, 18.52, 20.20, 20.76, 22.61,20.23, 21.37, 16.57, 21.02, 26.69,24.91, 19.93, 26.27, 17.55, 23.33,20.35, 21.49, 20.46, 18.72, 21.30,17.79, 21.65, 25.82, 15.83, 21.34,23.86, 18.19, 19.14, 20.61, 19.50,22.94, 19.58, 20.12, 20.02, 21.66,16.14, 19.85, 22.64, 19.35, 16.93,23.64, 19.83, 16.81, 20.22, 24.96,19.78, 19.35, 23.21, 15.05, 16.44,16.54, 24.92, 20.58, 17.82, 24.86,18.46, 21.08, 18.93, 17.61, 17.69,18.57, 29.42, 17.38, 20.25, 19.44,20.24, 23.36, 20.67, 23.58, 23.84,25.92, 22.93, 22.26, 27.87, 19.49,24.67, 23.46, 27.84, 24.29, 27.05,21.58, 19.09, 22.77, 25.34, 23.66,24.31, 23.34, 28.15, 26.94, 23.54,19.56, 22.16, 20.66, 22.02, 19.68,23.45, 20.18, 25.00, 19.22, 15.82,25.87, 21.47, 19.21, 23.40, 21.09,20.08, 22.33, 20.98, 18.90, 18.66,22.33, 23.78, 21.54, 22.57, 23.76,18.15, 24.89, 20.13, 25.04, 22.98,24.58, 20.89, 30.15, 21.05, 20.66,23.14, 26.44, 22.35, 21.18, 23.57,27.27, 20.38, 24.07, 25.42, 17.49,20.84, 20.71, 24.00, 19.98, 21.88,20.11, 23.50, 17.47, 20.03, 16.48,19.60, 22.66, 25.74, 18.31, 22.75,27.31, 22.08, 23.74, 21.38, 22.99,26.42, 24.46, 22.71, 22.20, 17.84,17.50, 23.82, 24.08, 19.18, 18.19,21.06, 23.75, 19.91, 24.14, 21.75,21.63, 24.39, 22.17, 22.26, 21.08,24.31, 18.06, 18.56, 21.41, 23.50,20.83, 24.37, 17.07, 19.82, 26.22,23.78, 19.30, 23.36, 22.14, 22.21,22.17, 23.91, 24.47, 19.83, 21.81,27.38, 22.28, 20.61, 19.82, 23.30,16.54, 24.41, 19.74, 20.71, 24.00,23.51, 24.49, 20.32, 22.06, 25.57,20.02, 23.85, 22.74, 16.88, 21.53,17.88, 22.25, 19.75, 24.27, 28.93,20.82, 25.06, 20.82, 22.74, 24.34,20.17, 21.74, 25.90, 20.08, 20.20,21.90, 16.98, 19.16, 27.73, 20.99,19.42, 16.02, 21.86, 17.82, 21.20,20.46, 25.25, 22.33, 18.85, 20.14,24.94, 19.84, 17.44, 20.48, 23.06,24.79, 18.81, 20.40, 20.06, 25.14,23.23, 22.22, 18.46, 23.28, 20.25,24.46, 21.98, 18.86, 24.98, 19.09,27.09, 24.73

[17-Nov], 19.40, 19.31,19.49, 21.50, 24.60, 17.42, 22.52,16.18, 21.56, 17.30, 22.06, 24.34,19.13, 19.51, 24.90, 29.88, 25.36,28.77, 22.93, 17.40, 19.22, 16.90,21.16, 16.49, 17.81, 26.52, 23.29,17.96, 20.70, 16.45, 23.92, 17.87,20.74, 18.03, 19.22, 20.07, 32.16,18.44, 18.08, 22.16, 19.00, 16.85,23.38, 23.48, 23.51, 18.58, 20.92,24.76, 18.06, 21.48, 23.78, 15.63,18.86, 21.70, 17.52, 23.02, 17.79,20.63, 17.73, 19.86, 20.64, 21.36,18.18, 21.02, 18.14, 17.67, 16.50,19.86, 22.82, 21.75, 16.67, 17.28,18.55, 20.17, 17.61, 22.38, 18.66,17.61, 21.78, 18.18, 19.82, 18.30,19.47, 19.50, 17.75, 21.39, 17.29,19.73, 19.35, 15.62, 17.94, 18.56,21.64, 23.88, 24.57, 22.62, 21.29,19.82, 20.34, 25.60, 17.80, 21.08,20.83, 21.69, 20.39, 21.74, 20.17,17.16, 17.98, 21.50, 20.22, 18.90,21.20, 22.48, 24.55, 20.31, 24.96,22.90, 21.13, 23.77, 14.86, 21.18,23.34, 16.94, 24.51, 18.67, 21.84,16.78, 18.90, 20.22, 20.94, 18.57,17.22, 20.24, 20.26, 20.90, 19.27,17.30, 22.30, 19.39, 20.82, 22.62,25.77, 19.77, 18.96, 18.55, 17.11,20.36, 19.96, 20.28, 23.65, 22.04,27.05, 23.83, 23.65, 23.05, 20.24,19.29, 21.94, 23.00, 30.21, 18.86,20.16, 22.64, 25.23, 21.79, 31.81,18.35, 20.95, 25.67, 21.32, 17.43,21.53, 21.26, 23.92, 20.41, 19.49,21.94, 19.40, 22.47, 19.92, 24.28,21.28, 18.67, 22.34, 20.05, 20.22,18.70, 19.59, 18.85, 21.27, 21.94,16.12, 25.35, 19.66, 19.79, 24.95,17.88, 23.85, 20.07

[18-Nov], 21.23,25.44, 21.05, 25.13, 21.00, 18.76,20.75, 20.80, 30.76, 21.67, 21.39,25.33, 31.21, 18.27, 19.81, 15.16,20.16, 26.47, 25.90, 24.19, 23.73,25.42, 19.77, 22.16, 19.57, 22.47,24.06, 20.29, 17.48, 15.45, 21.24,23.04, 20.24, 20.81, 22.61, 21.38,24.02, 21.05, 23.19, 21.80, 23.12,16.72, 17.43, 21.14, 23.75, 20.22,25.49, 19.73, 22.06, 25.87, 25.05,20.48, 19.38, 19.10, 20.70, 20.78,19.18, 21.94, 19.29, 20.23, 21.02,25.73, 21.34, 20.04, 25.90, 23.95,20.37, 19.63, 24.80, 22.79, 22.54,20.48, 18.07, 22.10, 22.00, 17.66,17.40, 24.85, 19.63, 20.17, 24.26,20.76, 23.53, 21.21, 19.93, 18.33,18.00, 22.88, 23.49, 19.85, 31.22,21.55, 25.01, 18.22, 21.17, 23.55,28.25, 18.97, 17.88, 25.75, 20.05,20.59, 18.98, 19.24, 20.37, 23.26,15.25, 18.67, 19.82, 20.86, 19.41,17.77, 17.22, 21.25, 20.43, 21.04,22.79, 26.40, 20.53, 18.90, 19.34,19.17, 19.58, 19.21, 14.79, 20.88,20.94, 21.81, 20.57, 16.57, 22.03,18.00, 18.97, 21.08, 22.18, 21.37,19.38, 20.99, 17.95, 24.05, 18.62,21.94, 19.26, 21.91, 19.41, 22.60,23.26, 14.58, 18.42, 18.84, 15.84,18.28, 15.29, 17.83, 24.72, 22.38,18.92, 21.94, 26.66, 21.66, 16.80,18.09, 21.28, 23.95, 21.03, 22.03,19.80, 24.10, 19.60, 20.53, 25.81,22.06, 18.56, 19.95, 22.42, 20.82,19.83, 21.86, 23.68, 16.95, 20.16,19.01, 18.94, 28.10, 21.87, 20.39,18.01, 20.30, 22.76, 25.57, 21.70,21.00, 24.18, 19.99, 16.15, 19.24,21.15, 22.82, 18.67, 19.75, 19.74,20.95, 24.58, 16.61, 20.29, 18.98,16.66, 16.26, 20.16, 20.39, 19.35,24.95, 19.04, 27.17, 23.06, 29.69,21.07, 21.02, 20.40, 17.90, 20.94,20.11, 22.27, 20.81, 20.22, 22.33,18.94, 20.06, 17.46, 24.06, 25.14,21.99, 21.19, 23.30, 26.53, 20.38,23.90, 27.58, 19.66, 19.76, 24.68,28.43, 21.93, 21.39, 18.61, 23.24,20.44, 20.72, 24.43, 27.82, 22.45,21.20, 23.89, 24.27, 29.86, 31.29,23.85, 18.14, 21.41, 25.70, 21.64,22.62, 23.49, 23.60, 20.93, 25.45,18.13, 21.59, 23.55, 16.34, 16.63,15.85, 24.69, 18.88, 22.00, 23.82,16.77, 21.65, 20.61, 17.25, 24.91,21.06, 19.60, 23.01, 21.70, 17.39,20.24, 22.74, 20.95, 19.48, 25.03,21.48, 23.98, 27.13, 22.69, 19.12,20.68, 26.39, 22.78, 21.48, 21.05,22.41, 18.60, 18.80, 20.25, 26.87,17.78, 25.41, 24.41, 19.44, 25.25,19.71, 19.55, 18.72, 21.10, 23.05,21.74, 19.86, 30.91, 19.51, 22.33,18.15, 19.32, 24.63, 21.45, 21.54,21.24, 25.77, 25.27, 19.78, 19.05,21.55, 20.05, 19.43, 22.92, 20.45,21.90, 17.71, 20.35, 23.39, 20.95,22.72, 27.17, 23.99, 19.02, 23.52,16.20, 21.16, 24.00, 21.07, 16.01,22.41, 24.94, 21.91, 24.70, 17.48,25.56, 26.70, 21.57, 15.81, 22.50,23.07, 20.11, 20.69, 17.31, 21.07,21.17, 17.45, 16.51, 19.15, 20.69,22.20, 23.07, 20.83, 15.30, 25.81,18.41, 19.13, 19.75, 26.68, 22.26,23.13, 22.61, 20.50, 18.92, 23.21,19.04, 22.57, 20.90, 19.32, 19.85,20.58, 23.92, 17.55, 21.29, 19.26,22.36, 29.06, 15.31, 31.56, 22.89,28.14, 23.34, 19.46, 21.50, 19.69,23.98, 21.51, 26.53, 26.19, 21.82,19.76, 19.90, 23.61, 18.70, 22.71,20.60, 19.12, 18.94, 17.86, 21.55,18.06, 17.94, 18.91, 22.07, 33.20,16.64, 23.81, 26.84, 20.66, 18.19,21.04, 22.84, 20.47, 17.83, 23.00,21.44, 22.71, 21.47, 15.22, 23.38,21.99, 20.52, 17.98, 16.18, 22.46,18.24, 25.80, 22.87, 24.85, 20.16,24.91, 23.87, 20.24, 20.51, 22.62,22.29, 16.68, 22.10, 16.58, 18.06,20.21, 21.00, 18.82, 15.34, 23.56,20.36, 20.62, 20.96, 19.97, 20.32,23.16, 21.52, 22.06, 19.66, 24.33,15.74, 19.98, 19.53, 18.63, 21.58,22.34, 24.60, 22.06, 20.40, 24.27,22.18, 20.46, 16.84, 25.74, 19.22,21.38, 21.78, 16.89, 22.98, 25.86,17.00, 17.02, 20.19, 18.30

[19-Nov], 24.41, 20.78, 17.64,24.78, 20.05, 21.45, 25.51, 24.18,21.38, 17.74, 19.77, 21.48, 23.60,24.89, 22.08, 24.69, 19.27, 21.83,22.73, 19.80, 20.50, 18.10, 21.44,23.77, 23.56, 21.26, 22.67, 24.44,17.10, 21.58, 25.98, 19.80, 20.94,22.27, 24.08, 22.08, 20.85, 27.50,21.46, 19.78, 19.56, 17.72, 27.14,23.30, 22.33, 15.69, 20.29, 16.58,17.03, 23.26, 23.04, 21.97, 22.15,30.25, 21.66, 30.91, 17.66, 25.06,21.34, 21.21, 25.22, 21.86, 19.23,22.78, 21.45, 23.75, 22.58, 24.04,21.17, 17.06, 22.26, 23.03, 23.44,20.58, 18.88, 20.04, 23.77, 25.06,23.09, 18.42, 21.51, 23.42, 18.88,17.94, 26.46, 24.62, 23.71, 22.30,20.22, 29.38, 21.17, 22.46, 17.89,24.37, 25.13, 28.63, 18.94, 27.45,22.07, 20.60, 19.55, 34.23, 20.07,27.93, 20.07, 19.58, 16.92, 22.13,25.22, 23.19, 22.55, 18.69, 19.98,20.67, 21.22, 22.63, 18.12, 21.70,19.60, 22.00, 17.06, 17.99, 21.05,16.26, 21.90, 19.77, 23.65, 21.58,25.70, 21.69, 22.22, 26.71, 17.47,16.44, 21.98, 26.20, 22.39, 19.21,22.10, 20.61, 18.10, 21.76, 28.04,20.88, 21.57, 20.99, 20.29, 35.51,20.83, 22.66, 19.69, 23.85, 19.51,23.12, 25.08, 17.25, 18.84, 19.84,18.41, 24.30, 23.67, 20.12, 16.56,20.80, 23.86, 18.05, 21.52, 23.20,21.98, 18.62, 23.57, 21.81, 23.01,19.74, 20.36, 23.99, 23.06, 20.16,17.05, 15.16, 18.90, 22.76, 21.21,26.81, 24.03, 33.94, 18.37, 16.32,19.20, 18.12, 20.77, 21.12, 23.72,26.12, 21.22, 21.94, 20.38, 21.90,21.81, 19.37, 23.96, 25.49, 22.73,22.63, 20.94, 22.62, 18.55, 22.90,24.50, 22.48, 22.30, 24.25, 29.92,19.44, 22.71, 21.36, 20.67, 19.26,20.70, 21.18, 20.32, 18.71, 21.44,18.77, 19.67, 22.20, 25.84, 22.22,19.77, 19.90, 20.07, 20.84, 24.34,21.02, 17.51, 18.11, 22.92, 18.25,28.04, 23.60, 17.17, 21.38, 22.49,18.53, 21.35, 25.97, 22.93, 16.42,23.52, 18.35, 18.84, 17.39, 21.11,25.21, 25.53, 24.73, 24.46, 22.27,16.28, 21.64, 20.61, 23.94, 17.36,18.59, 23.64, 19.83, 22.25, 21.58,21.00, 22.70, 24.40, 17.57, 22.42,20.69, 23.06, 26.59, 19.66, 21.39,26.35, 21.81, 22.48, 18.75, 22.95,17.01, 27.33, 21.79, 22.97, 24.97,25.67, 23.15, 21.44, 21.50, 20.66,26.92, 24.92, 28.32, 18.03, 26.14,25.44, 22.10

[20-Nov], 19.60, 20.73, 21.80,21.71, 16.71, 25.64, 22.29, 20.43,22.82, 22.83, 19.58, 22.05, 20.75,23.22, 20.59, 16.23, 16.40, 21.09,25.17, 17.88, 19.34, 17.57, 19.66,19.20, 18.96, 20.50, 25.62, 22.37,23.82, 16.84, 18.23, 22.02, 23.25,25.49, 24.45, 19.72, 23.67, 21.68,23.06, 24.14, 21.49, 25.51, 21.03,17.91, 19.97, 22.70, 25.39, 17.00,20.03, 18.98, 17.07, 18.75, 16.57,20.97, 17.55, 19.41, 15.50, 20.12,17.52, 19.73, 17.36, 17.56, 19.99,19.52, 23.19, 18.95, 23.82, 22.60,16.85, 24.51, 21.31, 20.19, 21.79,17.23, 22.03, 23.27, 22.60, 23.81,19.48, 22.94, 17.90, 24.93, 22.24,20.87, 25.03, 19.05, 20.47, 26.38,20.46, 19.31, 17.97, 21.82, 19.18,23.56, 18.08, 16.45, 21.04, 16.84,17.46, 20.70, 25.71, 23.52, 25.88,20.60, 19.56, 16.23, 18.32, 20.87,17.91, 16.86, 21.51, 22.58, 19.74,20.70, 27.65, 22.79, 25.27, 19.66,18.55, 18.99, 23.01, 22.02, 22.62,18.00, 22.96, 23.16, 18.09, 23.62,27.74, 31.61, 18.76, 18.55, 19.70,19.39, 19.41, 21.25, 22.52, 22.64,27.32, 24.26, 15.70, 20.96, 23.23,20.84, 21.26, 16.57, 25.16, 25.22,18.24, 21.20, 21.71, 22.03, 19.28,21.56, 18.05, 24.16, 17.80, 19.09,25.03, 22.06, 25.65, 22.91, 18.18,26.27, 19.10, 24.71, 21.59, 24.97,19.30, 24.27, 25.68, 18.75, 19.20,21.86, 17.14, 17.76, 20.79, 26.33,20.86, 23.53, 22.10, 18.95, 18.64,24.15, 17.37, 25.00, 16.84, 18.16,18.21, 18.19, 21.70, 21.76, 27.55,21.69, 16.92, 20.20, 17.54, 23.75,21.28, 24.12, 22.13, 24.21, 22.03,22.94, 27.90, 25.96, 23.38, 19.52,23.57, 22.80, 24.96, 26.16, 22.72,26.10, 20.57, 22.98, 23.67, 22.37,17.17, 18.45, 14.71, 22.09, 19.05,18.83, 20.72, 16.82, 23.26, 25.78,17.34, 18.49, 19.72, 18.13, 22.94,19.56, 24.27, 22.14, 27.83, 18.81,20.49, 21.51, 18.05, 19.93, 24.13,17.71, 20.77, 19.18, 19.04, 18.81,23.83, 20.21, 20.86, 18.43, 23.37,21.39, 21.57, 18.77, 21.88, 23.44,18.64, 22.54, 24.54, 22.14, 17.53,20.95, 20.59, 20.76, 20.64, 19.21,21.55, 22.88, 23.09, 20.23, 24.30,22.35, 24.41, 19.66, 23.64, 26.52,22.18, 18.62, 18.62, 20.62, 21.38,26.51, 22.30, 27.58, 20.55, 17.76,19.05, 24.11, 26.71, 22.89, 22.27,21.77, 20.79, 27.53, 16.45, 21.69,16.21, 17.33, 15.36, 22.14, 25.21,17.54, 23.65, 25.42, 25.33, 19.52,26.48, 20.71, 19.38, 23.85, 32.34,19.78, 22.98, 21.48, 19.31, 22.77,18.45, 16.22, 26.00, 22.60, 26.27,15.45, 22.41, 22.42, 18.71, 22.70,21.22, 20.84, 24.79, 20.48, 18.61,20.76, 20.34, 19.50, 23.44, 27.17,23.63, 20.22, 22.84, 23.26, 17.84,18.78, 26.47, 25.01, 21.10, 24.96,17.30, 28.74

[21-Nov], 23.37, 22.79, 25.84,22.30, 16.12, 22.25, 19.99, 28.41,18.31, 18.29, 16.46, 21.38, 15.65,20.18, 20.46, 21.82, 20.73, 18.64,17.20, 20.42, 18.29, 19.94, 19.36,18.08, 26.65, 24.76, 20.37, 21.30,19.29, 15.94, 20.08, 20.82, 20.09,22.30, 17.14, 21.41, 23.74, 24.11,22.66, 26.30, 22.05, 19.32, 17.99,18.65, 21.22, 17.11, 21.16, 21.58,27.00, 22.03, 19.83, 20.22, 19.66,27.02, 21.59, 19.83, 24.74, 21.26,16.35, 16.41, 23.05, 19.44, 19.86,17.90, 17.18, 21.54, 21.21, 17.78,20.66, 21.96, 22.84, 21.72, 18.78,17.89, 21.50, 23.35, 17.90, 19.27,22.82, 21.11, 22.00, 18.90, 17.32,18.17, 20.22, 20.80, 20.44, 17.62,23.21, 33.75, 15.17, 23.63, 27.94,19.84, 16.51, 20.14, 23.85, 20.78,18.86, 22.27, 17.15, 18.83, 25.58,19.74, 20.98, 22.52, 22.74, 20.82,21.59, 20.05, 22.27, 20.63, 17.61,20.41, 21.51, 18.71, 17.69, 20.12,21.39, 17.96, 21.25, 29.61, 19.14,21.36, 21.13, 15.56, 23.56, 21.24,23.55, 19.56, 20.81, 19.43, 19.14,22.15, 20.99, 20.60, 19.74, 21.51,25.69, 23.27, 19.01, 16.92, 22.14,17.23, 18.43, 21.07, 20.46, 22.23,19.07, 28.65, 23.06, 24.02, 22.09,17.40, 19.31, 18.26, 21.17, 20.45,20.11, 17.30, 20.13, 16.76, 21.78,19.19, 17.29, 18.49, 20.54, 20.18,18.07, 24.56, 18.15, 18.07, 22.27,18.73, 21.78, 19.77, 24.76, 23.92,17.61, 16.99, 16.77, 15.49, 21.52,22.43, 21.09, 21.45, 14.84, 15.62,18.68, 20.12, 18.06, 19.65, 16.48,19.14, 16.58, 22.72, 20.15, 24.95,22.64, 17.03, 16.32, 20.50, 19.42,19.59, 17.58, 16.85, 17.71, 20.13,19.56, 20.34, 24.18, 23.16, 19.07,21.45, 27.10, 25.25, 23.65, 20.96,17.48, 19.70, 19.53, 17.14, 19.86,17.77, 20.16, 17.66, 19.33, 25.28,21.59, 16.64, 16.18, 25.82, 19.65,19.43, 19.17, 21.35, 20.91, 21.76,15.40, 20.85, 19.70, 16.25, 16.39,18.17, 22.64, 22.88, 17.52, 20.26,20.23, 22.62, 19.33, 19.94, 19.42,25.24, 19.95, 22.47, 21.05, 19.14,21.26, 18.08, 30.29, 23.93, 23.24,21.08, 21.11, 27.41, 17.76, 25.23,27.25, 18.38, 18.39, 16.94, 19.62,21.85, 18.63, 22.90, 21.37, 25.99,22.17, 15.90, 20.32, 20.51, 21.53,18.36, 18.06, 19.80, 20.34, 23.72,16.57, 22.26, 26.09, 21.38, 25.52,26.14, 15.92, 20.66, 23.96, 19.87,27.17, 27.82, 22.69, 24.56, 22.75,23.09, 28.33, 24.65, 23.71, 14.51,20.78, 21.31, 19.54, 18.88, 23.92,19.48, 25.50, 26.13, 22.36, 17.08,27.67, 20.01, 17.21, 19.41, 22.51,19.02, 21.34, 19.22, 18.50, 21.41,18.13, 19.44, 18.90, 20.33, 20.55,21.58, 23.19, 30.02, 20.82, 23.13,21.90, 20.37, 20.65, 28.29, 19.36,22.42, 18.82, 21.16, 19.40, 12.32,22.26, 24.61, 25.54, 22.80, 19.34,19.40, 22.66, 21.32, 20.42, 21.58,20.20, 30.21, 20.65, 17.66, 20.48,21.35, 23.30, 25.70, 19.33, 22.53,14.70, 20.40, 24.43, 19.91, 17.15,22.19, 25.03, 18.78, 21.26, 21.38,18.42, 23.51, 19.90, 22.74, 24.31,18.93, 24.40, 20.08, 25.50, 22.10,22.82, 18.26, 22.78, 20.45, 18.62,17.07, 23.72, 19.81, 17.44, 23.42,20.13, 19.70, 17.57, 19.47, 17.04,25.40, 28.33, 23.18, 23.06, 22.54,20.93, 22.03, 19.62, 20.18, 20.09,22.89, 23.40, 16.98, 22.30, 19.71,21.75, 18.67, 19.26, 19.01, 18.64,19.42, 21.83, 20.41, 24.94, 26.17,28.80, 30.83, 20.17, 22.68, 19.74,21.38, 19.69, 25.02, 17.90, 25.73,20.22, 23.94, 20.98, 19.05, 19.60,19.90, 19.47, 26.14, 30.37, 22.62,16.59, 20.18

[22-Nov], 28.82, 27.41, 18.79,18.66, 27.09, 26.06, 24.72, 20.61,22.26, 20.95, 26.50, 19.14, 21.90,15.88, 19.10, 23.19, 24.95, 18.46,19.48, 20.98, 22.21, 18.26, 18.50,19.85, 18.30, 23.58, 22.39, 21.18,25.22, 20.82, 24.07, 18.70, 21.30,29.81, 20.19, 23.03, 21.64, 20.06,21.74, 24.46, 26.01, 17.70, 22.66,17.68, 21.72, 19.40, 15.54, 29.58,18.13, 24.40, 23.26, 19.58, 17.80,26.98, 22.18, 19.44, 20.88, 16.06,21.73, 17.10, 17.98, 24.24, 21.23,20.74, 23.96, 22.95, 17.72, 22.01,26.08, 24.89, 17.02, 18.52, 20.93,28.69, 21.26, 17.80, 22.15, 27.07,20.26, 22.12, 19.22, 20.92, 28.59,20.66, 21.75, 20.58, 23.10, 21.94,19.22, 21.99, 17.83, 19.98, 23.67,21.27, 18.35, 18.73, 22.36, 20.98,24.60, 25.06, 24.54, 25.99, 26.48,23.10, 23.99, 22.02, 22.46, 20.13,20.50, 26.16, 20.72, 20.86, 30.28,25.03, 19.75, 22.01, 21.11, 25.10,26.95, 25.10, 19.59, 23.61, 18.38,23.02, 25.57, 24.58, 20.24, 21.20,18.18, 23.32, 22.59, 29.86, 19.76,20.97, 21.81, 16.30, 20.05, 21.98,21.55, 28.43, 22.76, 13.49, 24.01,22.82, 21.85, 28.17, 15.98, 21.70,19.04, 19.98

[23-Nov], 21.19, 22.07, 19.60,21.99, 19.94, 25.72, 21.77, 19.38,23.72, 18.98, 25.24, 23.52, 22.20,23.78, 31.35, 15.38, 16.46, 18.99,25.62, 21.77, 20.69, 20.86, 25.54,20.94, 20.70, 23.02, 24.61, 24.78,16.26, 22.04, 19.27, 23.51, 18.57,23.89, 22.19, 21.67, 25.59, 18.74,18.55, 22.44, 15.10, 27.76, 18.40,19.55, 19.28, 22.18, 24.78, 22.50,19.54, 20.59, 22.02, 19.13, 31.81,21.87, 24.86, 20.38, 24.16, 24.04,20.70, 20.74, 24.74, 19.26, 21.42,22.06, 21.66, 20.94, 25.04, 21.00,20.52, 23.25, 19.25, 27.95, 20.42,22.48, 16.91, 20.77, 21.48, 20.19,12.96, 18.54, 18.41, 18.95, 20.76,17.24, 16.14, 19.09, 18.34, 21.75,21.36, 18.54, 21.72, 21.74, 19.98,21.82, 19.27, 17.70, 22.64, 14.37,16.98, 22.82, 21.64, 21.92, 24.96,18.80, 22.38, 21.69, 17.56, 23.27,24.34, 20.59, 23.42, 27.83, 26.78,23.47, 18.63, 20.32, 23.07, 19.81,23.37, 17.59, 17.16, 23.17, 18.03,17.95, 22.37, 20.34, 22.04, 15.78,18.30, 20.97, 20.30, 23.29, 18.94,21.86, 22.06, 13.86, 30.16, 17.70,20.50, 24.22, 19.60, 22.46, 21.13,22.25, 23.86, 20.54, 25.44, 16.88,24.42, 19.10, 18.38, 19.29, 20.04,22.72, 18.26, 17.34, 20.08, 20.02,21.70, 19.26, 30.22, 20.97, 25.02,22.22, 19.21, 30.07, 21.70, 19.93,23.37, 24.71, 22.59, 20.82, 17.26,21.89, 25.56, 21.22, 19.97, 17.25,20.01, 24.78, 29.22, 15.92, 19.42,21.50, 34.74, 17.92, 19.76, 17.44,22.30, 22.15, 16.23, 19.63, 21.48,22.71, 19.66, 21.35, 19.96, 19.35,27.00, 23.26, 22.44, 24.69, 20.64,20.14, 22.23, 24.30, 20.67, 20.18,21.99, 21.49, 20.61, 24.08, 15.07,26.74, 26.44, 22.18, 21.09, 21.74,18.86, 16.66, 22.07, 21.31, 31.18,23.65, 21.30, 23.49, 15.47, 24.52,22.39, 22.00, 21.54, 21.53, 21.50,18.76, 16.82, 21.11, 28.55, 19.06,24.84, 20.96, 16.81, 24.79, 19.74,20.86, 21.42, 21.57, 20.71, 23.87,23.11, 23.01, 26.12, 25.50, 19.46,18.94, 27.57, 20.79, 17.55, 18.40,22.90, 18.25, 20.36, 19.68, 19.24,21.55, 20.12, 20.34, 20.61, 25.36,20.79, 23.43, 20.59, 22.37, 25.38,20.97, 22.85, 23.32, 31.13, 21.29,19.80, 25.21, 21.00, 25.11, 23.13,23.87, 18.59, 30.03, 18.43, 27.04,21.32, 21.60, 13.50, 23.05, 22.74,20.11, 22.24, 24.25, 21.32, 20.17,33.11[OMG I popped my Weilong!],19.84, 23.32, 19.38, 20.42, 24.28,17.18, 22.77, 20.02, 23.37, 21.11,16.68, 24.89, 21.53, 16.01, 18.04,22.75, 22.64, 18.59, 23.40, 16.43,18.15, 21.90, 18.47, 19.44, 21.71,24.91, 23.02, 24.15, 20.13, 25.45,15.94, 24.70, 21.42, 18.90, 21.90,22.87, 20.68, 29.78, 16.63, 24.37,19.95, 20.45, 22.48, 18.78, 24.66,18.35, 27.71, 20.00, 23.85, 20.74,

18.06[24-Nov], 19.90, 22.92, 23.70, 29.12,22.93, 20.66, 22.39, 18.90, 19.83,24.65, 21.34, 25.90, 20.77, 17.78,23.10, 23.18, 27.89, 20.69, 17.10,18.62, 21.73, 22.28, 22.03, 21.06,20.31, 22.93, 20.07, 18.16, 20.49,22.89, 22.50, 19.03, 24.05, 26.11,20.23, 23.53, 22.16, 18.46, 20.40,17.87, 20.50, 19.12, 23.69, 21.03,25.58, 22.01, 20.12, 22.77, 25.80,16.32, 23.57, 22.72, 18.04, 24.92,24.30, 21.71, 17.59, 26.15, 22.36,24.65, 22.41, 25.55, 19.83, 20.40,22.75, 23.12, 17.96, 18.57, 20.62,23.44, 20.11, 22.23, 22.33, 21.93,20.52, 17.98, 16.66, 15.60, 17.49,19.24, 19.68, 21.37, 21.01, 17.35,19.52, 20.18, 14.56, 20.56, 18.53,16.09, 21.91, 25.58, 21.37, 20.47,18.68, 18.05, 19.68, 17.81, 20.42,21.99, 24.12, 23.22, 24.39, 19.56,23.15, 26.46, 18.05, 20.61, 20.19,17.57, 22.62, 21.31, 20.66, 18.04,17.91, 19.71, 16.25, 23.75, 22.96,17.27, 27.84, 24.25, 19.33, 22.32,23.07, 25.43, 21.95, 21.68, 24.47,20.10, 20.81, 26.02, 21.30, 18.71,20.69, 21.86, 18.96, 20.34, 22.07,20.63, 21.25, 20.40, 22.58, 22.13,15.49, 19.51, 22.46, 18.70, 22.29,21.66, 19.01, 28.43, 27.34, 20.91,20.03, 18.44, 20.21, 21.23, 23.43,20.60, 26.64, 20.28, 17.97, 19.47,19.36, 24.75, 22.63, 24.17, 20.13,22.29, 18.01, 16.94, 19.82, 21.43,20.75, 18.33, 25.27, 21.42, 21.43,20.39, 20.36, 18.35, 19.45, 22.30,24.06, 22.80, 19.98, 20.61, 21.68,24.49, 21.52, 23.90, 17.18, 18.52,20.17, 22.78, 26.75, 20.65, 24.60,17.87, 21.75, 20.54, 24.03, 17.81,24.27, 19.33, 20.36, 18.35, 24.16,19.46, 15.66, 23.08, 20.63, 25.95,20.22, 22.95, 22.39, 20.63, 19.36,19.75, 19.31, 25.82, 27.07, 21.90,21.20, 22.18, 24.97, 22.70, 16.92,19.77, 23.08, 24.38, 21.93, 23.27,17.01, 18.99, 17.09, 20.92, 20.54,18.15, 22.38, 20.31, 21.00, 21.65,19.96, 24.88, 21.47, 19.92, 24.24,20.51, 19.69, 18.74, 16.58, 16.99,23.77, 15.26, 20.41, 24.25, 20.77,26.02, 24.52, 27.61, 19.60, 17.99,21.50, 20.15, 29.22, 16.21, 25.57,19.43, 19.75, 22.56, 22.72, 25.12,25.73, 20.74, 19.32, 21.77, 22.99,24.15, 18.42, 18.60, 21.17, 25.27,17.10, 23.94, 16.60, 20.45, 13.57,20.02, 19.95, 23.98, 20.94, 25.31,18.29, 25.30, 21.98, 22.00, 19.63,20.52, 19.45, 22.49, 25.91, 23.42,23.36, 17.90, 23.97, 20.12, 20.62,20.12, 23.90, 18.50, 20.54, 19.80,24.49, 18.93, 22.78, 26.46, 17.84,23.44, 20.39, 19.20, 18.97, 20.75,25.10, 20.46, 27.10, 18.76, 20.27,18.62, 20.94, 31.39, 21.54, 18.13,29.54, 18.61, 21.99, 16.53, 19.10,18.94, 20.70, 17.10, 20.93, 22.24,21.17, 25.87, 22.26, 25.63, 18.75,17.51, 25.67, 30.38, 22.15, 21.02,19.07, 21.88, 21.54, 17.96, 16.89,21.49, 22.27, 17.63, 25.94, 20.70,17.40, 23.27, 21.03, 15.18, 18.76,19.90, 19.24, 14.50, 16.17, 21.82,19.90, 20.82, 19.74, 20.34, 21.88,20.39, 20.15, 19.26, 31.38, 19.96,21.96, 18.34, 16.69, 19.33, 22.19,20.68, 20.75, 19.16, 17.81, 19.70,17.45, 22.71, 18.22, 31.08, 24.35,18.10, 20.74, 23.90, 22.74, 22.61,22.26, 22.13, 20.37, 23.30, 22.51,18.12, 18.91, 17.45, 21.90, 36.51,21.63, 17.07, 21.66, 19.21, 22.12,21.86, 18.61, 17.86, 20.98, 20.27,19.22, 20.98, 35.82[I POPPED MY WEILONG AGAIN!!!], 18.86,26.50, 21.39, 19.25, 21.58, 23.70,23.19, 19.13, 21.63, 21.66, 18.86,19.99, 17.56, 19.01, 22.87, 19.30,19.87, 21.90, 19.75, 17.94, 21.92,23.45, 19.21, 23.63, 22.41, 21.57,19.58, 23.72, 17.78, 20.48, 16.41,19.80, 21.26, 22.06, 23.23, 20.22,22.01, 22.50, 19.84, 21.56, 17.76,15.43, 21.66, 19.63, 17.38, 21.94,24.13, 19.34, 17.79, 25.99, 18.74,16.42, 27.49, 22.64, 17.78, 18.03,22.42, 25.00, 27.20, 21.81, 20.40,22.80, 19.91, 20.06, 33.34, 20.52,27.87, 20.54, 23.07, 24.98, 18.69,22.30, 18.83,

16.75[25-Nov], 22.64, 28.87, 25.94, 19.33,24.23, 20.34, 25.82, 25.32, 27.58,23.83, 19.18, 17.10, 18.57, 18.15,18.12, 22.82, 20.37, 20.86, 19.32,21.44, 19.59, 20.95, 23.74, 20.76,23.46, 20.38, 21.50, 21.84, 18.84,20.39, 19.81, 23.14, 23.22, 19.99,18.18, 19.77, 20.51, 19.27, 22.82,18.81, 28.44, 18.20, 21.46, 18.88,22.81, 22.40, 21.26, 20.10, 25.01,21.52, 22.58, 23.83, 23.50, 21.35,18.42, 22.79, 18.19, 16.98, 29.23,19.14, 20.01, 21.22, 12.90, 20.71,24.17, 23.95, 26.11, 19.38, 22.79,24.46, 21.16, 24.50, 18.46, 27.33,18.45, 18.82, 16.40, 20.01, 20.04,22.89, 20.24, 24.84, 26.23, 19.63,20.79, 21.10, 20.59, 22.03, 21.64,24.05, 22.17, 20.28, 21.51, 28.72,22.42, 20.08, 20.46, 22.21, 22.14,16.62, 28.03, 21.16, 20.26, 22.90,18.95, 20.84, 22.61, 18.31, 23.67,17.14, 21.30, 25.00, 24.50, 20.66,23.82, 20.94, 20.46, 16.50, 20.84,22.43, 20.90, 22.66, 20.22, 26.60,23.93, 24.33, 21.18, 18.80, 24.53,18.34, 20.82, 25.45, 18.51, 21.37,22.26, 21.11, 17.81, 25.06, 20.47,17.21, 21.06, 31.22, 19.20, 20.58,23.25, 24.54, 19.24, 16.64, 23.62,23.62, 24.08, 23.59, 22.89, 25.02,18.25, 20.25, 22.65, 20.57, 21.50,19.14, 23.92, 18.26, 24.91, 18.24,19.26, 21.52, 20.67, 20.85, 22.11,19.72, 25.47, 21.24, 29.07, 25.34,18.26, 22.47, 16.84, 19.47, 20.42,24.28, 18.27, 23.15, 18.04, 24.58,20.85, 23.79, 23.51, 25.20, 20.77,18.66, 20.92, 18.46, 24.81, 22.39,22.38, 20.88, 25.13, 24.95, 21.08,25.14, 24.03, 26.37, 26.47, 23.24,25.54, 25.25, 22.18, 23.68, 22.02,21.35, 26.00, 18.12, 22.93, 18.16,19.44, 21.47, 22.40, 21.87, 17.02,18.98, 19.52, 19.81, 20.07, 21.66,25.07, 24.00, 22.24, 16.13, 23.32,20.20, 20.44, 15.90, 23.54, 17.08,20.49, 13.89, 24.64, 21.95, 19.52,20.72, 14.02, 22.16, 23.23, 25.66,19.30, 20.06, 23.02, 20.07, 21.16,17.19, 20.31, 25.10, 20.19, 21.82,23.93, 20.09, 21.68, 21.19, 19.61,22.48, 18.63, 21.30, 15.87, 17.91,20.83, 26.16, 20.75, 21.17, 20.04,22.78, 20.61, 16.72, 25.70, 22.39,16.47, 29.24, 26.77, 22.27, 19.05,17.34, 22.07, 22.66, 18.39, 20.19,19.49, 18.65, 19.54, 23.49, 19.16,19.17, 19.83, 20.78, 23.31, 19.02,21.58, 21.14, 21.61, 21.69, 18.59,22.37, 24.84, 21.61, 22.64, 22.92,19.54, 20.17, 21.15, 23.07, 21.84,17.92, 24.16, 22.87, 21.37, 19.84,20.04, 22.43, 21.12, 23.72, 25.47,26.31, 19.22, 21.89, 23.06, 21.68,22.58, 23.76, 18.09, 22.72, 20.87,19.14, 20.35, 20.86, 15.70, 18.79,20.52, 17.99, 20.75, 21.86, 16.37,22.70, 21.57, 21.82, 25.98, 20.45,20.09, 22.73, 23.30, 21.68, 17.78,21.36, 15.97, 23.51, 24.73, 20.53,18.99, 19.00, 25.66, 23.57, 18.22,20.14, 21.27, 21.62, 21.59, 19.82,18.71, 19.69, 23.61, 19.37, 24.54,18.19, 18.76, 21.62, 20.37, 21.73,19.85, 20.02, 25.17, 21.65, 17.94,19.03, 19.75, 24.55, 21.88, 22.33,19.09, 25.07, 25.67, 23.78, 20.26,23.13, 19.76, 22.56, 21.76, 17.11,20.76, 20.43, 18.84, 20.04, 

19.69[26-Nov], 19.26, 19.77, 23.59,25.74, 23.38, 24.15, 19.75, 21.73,19.23, 22.30, 19.62, 22.40, 19.62,23.38, 21.64, 21.89, 23.34, 17.29,21.65, 21.47, 18.62, 19.15, 21.34,23.86, 21.05, 20.47, 20.39, 19.35,21.41, 22.12, 27.20, 17.66, 16.94,21.75, 19.10, 20.45, 17.49, 19.84,24.78, 17.90, 20.07, 21.00, 18.70,23.43, 24.23, 22.82, 19.96, 20.98,21.32, 19.32, 18.91, 21.48, 18.39,23.18, 19.58, 17.22, 19.68, 18.26,25.76, 20.08, 16.39, 25.65, 20.32,22.73, 18.34, 19.71, 23.80, 21.98,18.03, 23.39, 18.65, 25.32, 22.76,24.79, 22.96, 23.01, 19.90, 16.68,21.54, 21.98, 16.93, 18.33, 20.35,21.18, 19.74, 19.82, 22.48, 17.82,20.74, 20.44, 23.89, 19.78, 22.71,20.45, 21.12, 16.50, 18.94, 23.63,20.71, 20.18, 22.01, 21.57, 25.75,24.92, 21.48, 23.12, 21.02, 18.19,19.29, 25.29, 24.43, 19.31, 24.53,18.03, 24.54, 20.70, 17.83, 23.72,18.74, 18.98, 20.58, 18.94, 22.46,24.15, 18.69, 22.46, 19.92, 24.38,21.08, 20.67, 21.86, 16.49, 17.32,22.82, 21.99, 16.56, 23.54, 23.39,21.26, 16.21, 23.06, 21.20, 20.94,21.49, 23.32, 19.17, 17.67, 26.42,18.18, 19.35, 20.98, 17.00, 22.90,21.99, 16.38, 15.10, 22.00, 22.98,19.18, 18.85, 13.99, 16.05, 20.74,21.30, 19.36, 18.46, 24.62, 22.12,17.61, 22.70, 18.71, 23.27, 23.38,22.99, 20.64, 20.10, 20.52, 21.50,22.70, 22.56, 19.46, 25.84, 22.92,20.70, 21.97, 19.11, 13.96, 14.65,20.94, 20.70, 22.59, 17.78, 24.14,21.28, 25.56, 17.05, 22.69, 22.46,24.71, 26.12, 20.53, 18.22, 19.62,17.30, 22.54, 20.90, 26.04, 19.74,23.96, 28.14, 20.71, 22.63, 26.76,19.62, 17.39, 20.01, 19.29, 23.46,27.12, 26.75, 19.52, 24.98, 17.65,21.08, 23.42, 22.58, 24.10, 22.78,20.27, 21.35, 21.14, 20.15, 21.20,29.33, 25.84, 20.21, 25.27, 20.84,19.14, 26.31, 17.74, 17.85, 23.88,19.98, 24.89, 19.09, 17.79, 18.62,23.49, 22.69, 22.15, 22.07, 25.72,19.66, 21.76, 18.62, 24.30, 26.22,21.10, 25.12, 16.53, 18.47, 21.33,19.56, 24.46, 20.01, 25.89, 21.38,20.65, 21.49, 26.39, 21.21, 23.01,19.46, 18.84, 20.22, 28.28, 22.86,24.46, 22.14, 20.95, 18.48, 18.66,24.46, 22.90, 21.06, 19.87, 18.95,19.80, 20.88, 21.54, 20.81, 21.44,19.00, 19.28, 20.61, 23.20, 18.59,20.34, 25.20, 21.58, 19.30, 24.00,20.60, 18.64, 25.20, 26.99, 18.36,24.98, 19.77, 18.15, 15.79, 24.33,21.10, 22.29, 12.63, 22.82, 24.18,18.38, 18.25, 21.26, 19.74, 27.25,22.05, 20.20, 14.05, 22.89, 19.70,25.36, 17.70, 20.66, 19.94, 26.21,18.99, 19.28, 23.03, 21.84, 16.49,20.06, 21.41, 22.22, 21.99, 20.42,18.83, 23.11, 18.10, 20.30, 19.26,24.39, 23.50, 27.41, 18.78, 25.83,18.70, 19.47, 17.93, 22.02, 19.95,23.38, 24.43, 20.95, 18.10, 20.58,22.23, 19.17, 19.42, 23.27, 18.22,17.46, 24.98, 21.43, 17.10, 15.22,26.70, 15.70, 18.76, 24.73, 16.18,20.03, 19.20, 24.27, 16.39, 19.52,19.18, 17.66, 23.00, 19.74, 21.82,24.60, 21.55, 22.02, 16.76, 18.83,13.98, 22.30, 21.23, 31.81, 19.66,17.34, 

23.26[27-Nov], 17.15, 27.14, 21.80,26.29, 16.56, 18.67, 24.28, 22.17,23.53, 24.59, 25.72, 21.44, 22.86,21.14, 24.07, 21.31, 19.11, 22.29,19.58, 22.18, 21.46, 22.34, 21.98,17.77, 21.41, 20.62, 19.82, 18.85,19.88, 21.19, 22.74, 16.10, 18.64,19.66, 19.63, 18.94, 17.58, 18.27,17.74, 17.75, 17.11, 20.34, 19.60,26.84, 19.99, 18.68, 16.97, 19.87,24.97, 24.35, 19.89, 28.67, 24.62,20.49, 19.64, 19.43, 24.75, 19.66,19.58, 21.74, 20.75, 20.75, 17.24,21.98, 22.58, 24.90, 21.22, 20.54,18.72, 17.91, 20.99, 16.93, 19.86,21.72, 25.02, 22.53, 21.09, 22.00,18.66, 24.34, 20.58, 21.25, 18.66,20.90, 16.45, 23.42, 20.22, 20.79,17.98, 21.12, 19.08, 20.08, 21.39,20.26, 21.90, 19.54, 19.57, 20.26,18.81, 22.43, 19.99, 24.37, 24.80,23.14, 18.80, 16.00, 18.91, 20.65,23.97, 21.38, 21.82, 22.12, 18.61,21.18, 19.10, 16.88, 15.99, 24.30,20.57, 20.00, 20.45, 17.12, 24.31,21.45, 19.99, 19.13, 16.02, 18.41,19.60, 22.84, 24.54, 13.89, 15.23,15.79, 19.46, 21.85, 18.21, 23.22,20.84, 18.76, 22.12, 18.76, 22.61,21.22, 20.84, 20.12, 26.84, 19.27,19.62, 19.34, 18.30, 24.38, 21.55,22.65, 18.99, 23.89, 32.32, 25.36,19.84, 18.39, 17.63, 19.10, 22.90,17.20, 16.35, 22.07, 21.57, 21.34,22.71, 22.51, 20.76, 19.26, 30.28,22.11, 23.73, 20.43, 20.08, 18.31,18.31, 25.17, 21.07, 17.11, 16.81,28.46, 21.23, 18.88, 15.92, 19.03,19.71, 20.15, 18.41, 20.18, 21.18,17.78, 20.15, 19.37, 21.34, 21.33,16.30, 21.05, 22.30, 17.48, 21.60,27.15, 25.14, 22.55, 24.75, 28.36,25.62, 20.84, 19.66, 18.23, 20.69,22.14, 23.01, 21.88, 18.02, 19.47,25.69, 15.30, 21.60, 19.91, 20.78,19.51, 20.78, 22.60, 20.76, 20.81,15.80, 23.11, 21.50, 26.24, 17.24,21.13, 21.66, 17.35, 20.13, 19.69,21.83, 22.22, 21.28, 25.98, 18.90,17.64, 22.13, 20.27, 20.31, 19.93,18.69, 18.97, 23.49, 19.35, 21.03,23.33, 19.05, 24.20, 19.36, 20.90,22.65, 24.75, 24.48, 26.35, 25.53,17.92, 20.83, 26.13, 21.60, 19.47,22.98, 18.54, 20.96, 25.78, 18.46,22.59, 20.15, 16.15, 25.97, 17.52,27.30, 20.05, 27.66, 25.17, 21.10,20.41, 17.54, 22.77, 17.96, 22.92,20.81, 19.60, 20.43, 17.76, 19.49,20.93, 20.93, 33.30, 21.90, 16.43,17.90, 18.26, 25.56, 19.07, 19.42,18.83, 22.74, 19.46, 23.31, 28.73,23.47, 21.84, 21.78, 21.25, 22.74,20.93, 17.80, 27.28, 24.10, 23.23,20.64, 25.88, 15.56, 19.13, 27.57,21.69, 

21.20[28-Nov], 23.45, 24.28, 20.81,21.65, 21.75, 28.28, 18.37, 18.04,18.18, 29.70, 20.81, 22.47, 18.01,25.81, 20.97, 22.34, 20.31, 21.34,22.45, 17.36, 24.45, 21.91, 18.88,18.42, 22.24, 19.24, 16.04, 25.54,17.02, 21.00, 25.07, 20.30, 21.96,18.78, 19.68, 18.31, 22.33, 18.82,16.58, 16.75, 18.43, 17.68, 25.74,21.75, 20.19, 15.72, 18.25, 22.18,21.11, 24.18, 20.40, 30.18, 20.45,20.11, 22.03, 18.62, 20.89, 21.01,24.63, 14.71, 21.77, 18.66, 18.50,18.47, 21.19, 16.94, 21.91, 15.86,20.49, 17.53, 19.87, 20.78, 22.17,21.19, 23.55, 21.38, 19.85, 20.73,22.78, 25.57, 21.45, 16.83, 20.73,20.66, 15.18, 20.91, 18.87, 20.86,20.72, 17.93, 22.51, 21.07, 19.84,20.17, 20.97, 21.68, 18.46, 24.99,19.57, 21.88, 22.31, 18.89, 20.84,19.25, 27.68, 21.79, 20.56, 20.12,19.01, 17.66, 21.04, 20.07, 23.14,21.13, 25.69, 21.00, 16.35, 18.12,22.18, 21.94, 17.06, 24.22, 22.82,20.04, 20.16, 17.77, 23.02, 20.37,22.83, 21.10, 24.01, 23.50, 20.90,20.21, 17.07, 19.38, 23.95, 17.90,21.25, 21.86, 21.02, 16.86, 20.10,16.08, 16.19, 19.02, 21.47, 20.98,19.44, 18.26, 26.84, 22.47, 21.02,21.52, 20.74, 17.25, 15.22, 20.46,22.74, 22.15, 19.46, 20.78, 21.74,24.06, 18.94, 25.54, 21.61, 22.58,21.04, 19.79, 23.50, 21.72, 23.25,21.66, 20.19, 15.76, 20.23, 27.78,25.31, 19.66, 22.62, 20.31, 24.09,21.93, 23.17, 23.89, 25.65, 26.10,21.93, 26.92, 16.84, 23.43, 22.31,15.90, 25.30, 19.53, 18.24, 21.64,25.18, 21.16, 26.21, 24.02, 27.87,22.23, 23.64, 21.95, 25.37, 20.77,26.83, 19.51, 22.66, 21.42, 23.49,21.30, 23.31, 23.58, 19.41, 21.77,22.07, 20.54, 19.65, 17.19, 20.22,19.02, 15.98, 20.44, 25.75, 21.13,32.94, 22.04, 27.93, 31.79, 22.12,15.72, 14.78, 20.57, 23.40, 26.24,21.03, 20.04, 21.16, 17.01, 23.50,19.94, 18.54, 25.10, 22.67, 15.26,18.65, 17.24, 22.25, 20.59, 19.93,27.36, 25.15, 23.13, 17.99, 21.86,24.62, 22.84, 22.38, 21.03, 18.29,21.94, 20.35, 20.10, 21.02, 19.97,22.40, 20.61, 17.41, 15.94, 17.94,22.74, 25.46, 20.97, 27.18, 19.80,17.43, 25.57, 22.27, 21.86, 21.42,19.10, 17.73, 19.81, 18.81, 21.76,22.13, 18.34, 18.31, 25.32, 19.11,21.30, 22.48, 21.80, 19.38, 22.05,21.98, 19.99, 19.99, 16.70, 22.71,22.38, 20.22, 20.50, 18.95, 19.62,20.54, 25.77, 21.34, 25.66, 17.50,19.04, 18.89, 20.75, 17.71, 18.30,20.89, 19.10, 13.58, 19.02, 23.62,19.82, 

23.80[1-Dec], 22.57, 21.69, 18.02,36.02, 19.77, 19.70, 17.91, 14.16,23.58, 24.78, 22.88, 19.56, 23.94,23.67, 21.78, 22.94, 22.71, 23.57,26.62, 19.00, 28.57, 22.14, 25.95,26.12, 18.20, 22.48, 16.22, 23.26,16.73, 20.71, 20.80, 23.52, 21.34,19.45, 19.14, 22.25, 20.31, 22.96,22.27, 21.48, 22.21, 22.92, 20.97,25.24, 24.92, 27.08, 20.62, 18.44,20.70, 23.53, 21.94, 24.58, 18.40,22.01, 19.09, 19.01, 21.51, 18.58,22.39, 25.82, 20.46, 23.58, 22.36,23.29, 22.30, 19.13, 17.42, 20.86,20.90, 24.26, 25.78, 17.81, 23.66,23.31, 17.87, 18.79, 18.12, 18.58,22.96, 18.38, 20.76, 17.91, 24.86,22.10, 16.43, 19.87, 29.38, 19.81,20.74, 21.06, 23.66, 22.66, 20.90,22.87, 16.02, 27.69, 19.35, 21.16,22.95, 21.54, 22.54, 20.69, 21.28,25.00, 25.05, 20.40, 21.45, 17.66,17.68, 26.53, 24.01, 18.92, 17.62,20.44, 21.93, 22.04, 19.09, 23.57,21.71, 18.98, 20.22, 19.38, 21.87,18.15, 21.14, 20.40, 27.06, 24.30,30.15, 17.87, 23.48, 17.61, 23.46,17.19, 24.26, 19.54, 22.80, 22.99,22.96, 18.83, 21.45, 20.14, 19.83,18.68, 23.54, 22.89, 20.48, 22.97,20.80, 22.78, 26.48, 19.39, 20.01,19.63, 20.29, 26.60, 19.79, 16.46,24.01, 28.50, 18.94, 20.77, 22.30,23.50, 20.92, 27.86, 20.74, 24.33,21.45, 19.57, 28.54, 15.02, 19.89,20.24, 19.23, 26.26, 18.27, 19.30,18.60, 18.88, 17.99, 20.07, 17.17,24.63, 18.29, 20.47, 21.62, 17.93,22.34, 24.40, 21.55, 21.79, 19.65,23.79, 24.39, 23.25, 22.70, 17.26,17.39, 22.48, 21.87, 23.88, 18.79,23.03, 19.47, 16.27, 17.22, 20.33,18.94, 16.17, 19.13, 18.81, 19.84,18.13, 23.70, 22.50, 21.35, 22.70,21.23, 20.72, 22.59, 19.04, 17.37,14.22, 20.89, 16.67, 24.23, 15.78,18.85, 24.28, 20.82, 24.12, 19.38,20.74, 22.51, 22.67, 20.88, 20.23,20.53, 20.00, 22.68, 19.59, 22.23,22.55, 21.52, 20.32, 21.15, 18.78,22.65,

18.66[2-Dec], 23.84, 18.78, 26.63,23.82, 20.48, 25.06, 22.06, 22.26,19.95, 24.06, 23.93, 20.64, 25.51,20.36, 21.22, 17.51, 18.54, 17.18,19.34, 15.77, 21.31, 18.73, 21.08,23.45, 22.25, 19.72, 22.26, 15.82,19.29, 19.06, 16.09, 22.44, 19.99,23.42, 20.34, 20.65, 19.95, 26.99,18.87, 19.05, 19.78, 20.31, 20.84,21.62, 19.71, 20.93, 23.14, 19.49,25.96, 17.66, 22.33, 19.36, 22.18,18.68, 19.96, 25.10, 20.39, 18.23,19.92, 20.54, 18.55, 20.26, 17.33,23.58, 21.50, 21.93, 19.70, 17.49,20.46, 22.26, 18.88, 21.49, 17.38,20.93, 20.44, 18.74, 21.53, 20.58,19.65, 20.38, 19.20, 19.83, 22.78,19.34, 23.79, 17.09, 17.28, 13.92,18.72, 22.55, 19.41, 16.36, 19.63,20.37, 22.70, 22.90, 23.65, 20.50,21.78, 24.06, 22.46, 19.46, 18.49,21.39, 27.55, 18.90, 21.34, 25.02,19.02, 19.74, 24.07, 22.16, 20.43,23.21, 23.78, 21.74, 22.32, 21.49,26.44, 22.26, 18.58, 18.76, 22.70,20.13, 20.27, 23.03, 24.79, 27.76,21.33, 19.34, 19.04, 23.07, 21.28,19.64, 23.55, 19.94, 22.76, 19.90,21.88, 23.88, 17.56, 19.08, 19.31,20.70, 20.21, 20.51, 21.98, 22.68,18.54, 24.66, 24.34, 23.36, 18.99,20.81, 22.81, 19.35, 21.69, 23.60,20.45, 19.73, 27.88, 16.34, 18.56,21.34, 18.26, 23.19, 20.61, 26.24,20.50, 17.73, 20.08, 20.50, 22.45,16.70, 19.01, 21.00, 23.61, 22.65,20.25, 18.51, 23.41, 20.58, 24.50,17.86, 22.94, 21.65, 21.90, 17.36,27.88, 24.48, 22.60, 19.56, 16.89,25.86, 23.60, 19.06, 20.03, 18.61,23.01, 19.44, 18.05, 15.65, 20.75,19.73, 19.04, 19.48, 18.31, 21.96,22.20, 16.03, 27.61, 21.94, 19.04,20.69, 23.95, 20.20, 24.15, 19.68,17.08, 18.90, 17.81, 17.86, 21.99,17.63, 20.58, 17.65, 19.06, 20.89,24.11, 20.48, 22.10, 21.43, 25.68,21.33, 20.54, 21.33, 23.91, 18.30,20.26, 16.65, 19.20, 22.41, 28.49,26.11, 26.96, 20.41, 19.48, 20.79,21.55, 16.44, 19.99, 20.94, 20.05,23.21, 23.04, 29.88, 23.56, 17.96,21.06, 18.40, 24.28, 21.96, 18.95,20.78, 19.74, 28.33, 16.15, 20.96,17.99, 20.83, 20.21, 19.35, 19.93,19.41, 21.55, 18.70, 20.76, 17.56,24.44, 23.79, 21.58, 19.93, 21.86,18.36, 19.73, 20.55, 19.41, 19.40,20.06, 24.55, 19.06, 23.39, 19.08,15.56, 20.61, 19.36, 21.19, 21.06,23.21,

22.57[3-Dec], 23.18, 20.85, 19.64,19.89, 20.53, 23.70, 21.35, 22.06,23.31, 20.64, 21.83, 22.08, 19.76,22.65, 24.83, 23.48, 15.83, 21.46,22.76, 24.59, 34.83, 21.20, 24.63,20.51, 25.01, 23.46, 24.63, 17.54,20.50, 21.24, 20.35, 20.11, 19.88,22.79, 19.54, 16.95, 24.19, 19.16,20.14, 19.43, 22.59, 23.13, 21.60,23.84, 21.20, 17.68, 20.51, 20.28,21.14, 15.66, 21.35, 20.75, 16.13,18.71, 21.41, 22.28, 23.11, 20.63,18.96, 25.54, 21.53, 19.68, 17.91,21.99, 20.64, 19.46, 21.50, 22.64,21.73, 20.95, 19.16, 20.55, 22.07,19.99, 22.26, 23.56, 20.65, 19.25,19.19, 17.26, 20.99, 18.83, 20.70,18.78, 19.80, 19.55, 23.13, 20.66,23.38, 23.20, 19.19, 18.59, 27.29,22.69, 17.11, 18.43, 25.24, 18.48,18.39, 24.10, 24.65, 20.90, 21.63,26.05, 21.41, 19.38, 21.73, 22.34,23.34, 16.79, 18.68, 19.78, 23.78,18.65, 23.14, 22.71, 22.68, 20.84,20.88, 23.39, 24.39, 16.94, 21.26,19.38, 20.88, 22.04, 21.16, 18.84,21.25, 20.10, 22.00, 18.64, 20.59,19.16, 23.28, 26.90, 18.51, 20.35,19.10, 22.76, 17.76, 21.23, 21.51,22.18, 18.39, 14.93, 20.98, 21.34,14.19, 21.68, 18.69, 23.13, 19.08,21.23, 18.23, 22.63, 22.90, 22.73,18.34, 18.90, 22.08, 20.58, 22.76,25.51, 19.59, 24.19, 23.79, 22.13,17.61, 20.08, 17.98, 18.04, 20.55,17.63, 21.39, 19.99, 21.96, 19.19,19.39, 19.84, 23.85, 20.73, 21.79,23.66, 20.11, 21.60, 22.30, 20.89,21.64, 20.33, 20.83, 20.54, 23.54,21.13, 19.66, 16.58, 18.41, 15.39,20.43, 18.89, 20.10, 19.09, 17.76,15.63, 19.78, 21.68, 19.09, 19.49,20.90, 21.06, 21.33, 18.69, 25.13,24.29, 20.75, 24.11, 19.71, 24.01,20.06, 27.51, 21.06, 22.81, 16.39,22.44, 19.23, 24.64, 20.43, 19.14,20.85, 22.46, 20.48, 18.38, 20.31,17.66, 18.45, 22.60, 12.98, 23.13,20.54, 22.29, 19.34, 19.84, 19.83,22.79, 23.74, 19.78, 15.08, 19.05,19.46, 19.26, 19.64, 18.79, 22.63,20.68, 19.31, 23.65, 20.59, 22.05,24.26, 21.89, 17.68, 22.91, 22.30,22.16, 17.58, 21.31, 20.98, 16.08,21.00, 24.44, 20.49, 17.29, 19.75,22.90, 17.51, 16.71, 22.06, 20.95,20.85, 18.29, 24.50, 20.40, 21.51,17.01, 17.23, 16.96, 19.80, 21.80,21.33, 21.56, 19.81, 20.33, 21.85,20.63, 18.88, 24.78, 16.85, 21.09,25.48, 19.85, 23.54, 25.24, 30.04,22.99, 19.81, 20.90, 20.25, 22.18,21.61, 21.55, 18.41, 16.66, 22.19,17.46, 15.13, 18.15, 19.19, 18.91,18.39, 21.50, 20.74, 20.70, 26.44,19.90, 18.09, 23.26, 19.45, 15.93,19.90, 22.58, 16.85, 18.39, 20.41,20.43, 22.20, 19.29, 21.79, 19.58,24.94, 18.19, 23.14, 24.60, 22.13,21.80, 20.50, 21.00, 14.34, 21.59,20.04, 21.76, 21.51, 21.49, 23.16,16.36, 17.93, 24.00, 21.78, 18.69,23.44, 19.36, 24.46, 20.98, 20.55,21.35, 22.31, 21.24, 18.89, 16.21,19.75, 16.68, 22.30, 23.16, 23.69,23.01, 21.93, 21.59, 20.94, 17.61,16.88, 22.01, 18.00, 22.14, 19.40,16.76, 20.61, 17.29, 21.40, 20.60,16.11, 20.69, 18.10, 35.85, 17.21,23.99, 20.75, 18.96, 27.14, 21.31,24.13, 

19.23[4-Dec], 19.45, 21.30, 23.33,24.60, 21.16, 25.99, 24.10, 23.99,20.24, 23.01, 23.31, 22.68, 24.45,18.65, 18.06, 25.01, 20.66, 21.21,23.00, 18.70, 20.14, 25.80, 21.38,19.38, 19.68, 18.64, 21.01, 19.95,16.46, 23.58, 19.93, 17.50, 17.15,19.05, 19.64, 18.24, 17.96, 21.73,20.08, 18.18, 17.45, 16.59, 22.20,19.75, 20.70, 20.71, 22.56, 16.60,22.00, 12.93, 22.11, 17.68, 17.11,17.46, 18.66, 18.56, 19.25, 19.16,26.75, 16.51, 18.15, 16.56, 21.61,16.19, 17.08, 16.98, 18.81, 18.40,25.51, 20.08, 19.55, 20.58, 21.16,21.21, 17.81, 18.68, 19.10, 23.94,21.21, 19.83, 20.75, 19.25, 22.33,17.13, 21.13, 20.63, 21.06, 19.98,18.21, 20.33, 19.54, 19.46, 20.35,20.69, 16.43, 18.89, 25.04, 18.65,22.76, 45.38, 22.06, 19.41, 20.94,20.15, 15.10, 24.14, 25.14, 17.49,18.48, 19.39, 21.16, 18.06, 27.04,18.05, 18.56, 23.63, 20.84, 20.39,13.79, 22.68, 20.26, 12.99, 14.16,20.16, 18.88, 19.88, 16.25, 18.98,18.79, 24.91, 21.42, 22.78, 25.06,21.19, 22.08, 21.14, 18.83, 23.41,22.78, 21.80, 21.88, 16.18, 17.23,16.44, 20.18, 16.41, 20.18, 20.06,20.23, 21.08, 15.01, 22.35, 23.78,15.19, 20.61, 21.83, 25.79, 22.90,20.16, 20.33, 28.71, 16.48, 20.08,21.19, 18.35, 16.71, 17.01, 16.00,18.09, 20.28, 17.41, 20.00, 25.04,24.18, 21.79, 21.05, 19.24, 21.84,18.09, 16.70, 20.31, 21.44, 18.66,26.31, 19.55, 25.43, 23.38, 22.64,22.36, 16.84, 21.20, 17.95, 22.90,18.40, 19.63, 19.45, 21.68, 20.23,18.15, 24.60, 25.62, 20.27, 23.61,18.28, 16.51, 21.21, 19.71, 23.30,18.96, 22.19, 21.30, 23.98, 27.56,20.23, 17.35, 19.49, 22.71, 24.66,18.34, 24.59, 31.86, 22.51, 18.85,21.55, 25.25, 21.34, 19.04, 21.43,23.34, 23.51, 21.63, 21.38, 13.76,21.54, 21.40, 23.23, 16.84, 21.41,23.68, 19.93, 19.83, 21.28, 23.65,24.79, 21.28, 22.95, 21.74, 19.50,19.21, 18.76, 22.06, 16.10, 18.04,18.11, 19.59, 20.54, 18.69, 22.19,19.43, 21.35, 21.39, 20.38, 22.24,20.36, 16.68, 21.08, 21.09, 18.98,26.31, 17.21, 17.06, 20.00, 15.68,24.78, 20.34, 22.33, 22.85, 18.38,21.06, 20.69, 20.26, 20.35, 18.99,20.31, 15.78, 17.95, 19.16, 21.71,18.05, 23.01, 16.45, 17.91, 18.46,20.61, 20.39, 21.38, 21.65, 19.46,19.23, 23.30, 21.48, 22.99, 20.34,32.50, 25.16, 20.61, 19.18, 20.91,18.30, 23.55, 20.14, 20.36, 21.68,19.90, 20.00, 19.45, 23.69, 22.51,18.80, 26.39, 16.38, 17.54, 19.18,17.90, 20.05, 15.46, 22.09, 17.14,22.79, 19.56, 19.40, 22.51, 19.26,23.38, 19.15, 17.74, 15.10, 19.40,16.28, 16.18, 24.01, 22.15, 22.79,18.60, 21.08, 20.01, 13.36, 17.75,21.30, 17.38, 17.39, 22.48, 20.35,23.40, 22.16, 19.91, 15.96, 22.31,21.33, 18.38, 22.25, 16.16, 17.88,21.00, 19.85, 21.11, 22.24, 17.15,17.05, 19.78, 21.91, 23.15, 17.21,19.00, 18.96, 22.70, 24.09, 19.73,19.26, 20.40, 22.49, 24.70, 17.16,18.51, 17.59, 17.04, 16.15, 22.69,17.46, 13.38, 19.63, 17.11, 19.39,19.89, 16.18, 19.13, 19.50, 22.23,21.19, 19.26, 18.09, 21.10, 19.11,18.26, 21.78, 20.40, 15.45, 14.93,16.39, 26.54, 17.34, 25.40, 21.95,17.68, 19.46, 23.73, 19.68, 25.98,17.80, 21.58, 17.44, 20.90, 17.19,17.23, 22.65, 22.09, 24.43, 21.55,20.33, 21.33, 20.45, 18.98, 16.94,19.76, 20.89, 20.15, 20.51, 22.64,26.15, 20.08, 22.19, 20.00, 19.10,20.26, 20.85, 20.19, 22.83, 16.95,15.86, 21.19, 21.84, 19.65, 29.24,19.81, 18.38, 19.43, 24.07, 19.33,17.96, 23.51, 21.11, 19.26, 21.59,23.98, 17.51, 24.54, 18.40, 20.25,16.49, 14.55, 21.06, 20.80, 21.81,23.41, 24.86, 19.99, 16.90, 21.69,20.79, 21.76, 18.74, 18.94, 21.31,29.61, 22.85, 22.53, 19.29, 17.35,20.69, 25.14, 18.29, 18.91, 23.93,24.99, 19.81, 20.28, 20.04, 18.80,18.75,

20.95[5-Dec], 22.81, 19.84, 18.83,22.73, 20.55, 23.15, 21.81, 15.63,22.10, 17.65, 17.19, 13.86, 21.60,19.63, 21.24, 18.89, 20.58, 16.74,19.91, 18.76, 18.18, 18.86, 19.29,22.01, 18.40, 17.28, 17.01, 18.15,23.80, 19.39, 26.10, 25.94, 20.41,20.54, 21.04, 24.36, 19.00, 19.33,14.79, 20.54, 17.16, 21.46, 16.51,18.14, 21.10, 25.13, 17.90, 28.00,19.29, 20.10, 17.56, 19.16, 21.51,19.26, 20.06, 22.79, 26.21, 20.75,16.90, 18.23, 21.35, 21.24, 18.54,21.70, 17.64, 19.75, 20.45, 22.60,20.01, 20.50, 21.11, 20.45, 20.40,18.06, 16.99, 18.19, 23.31, 17.91,21.95, 22.77, 21.84, 21.89, 25.83,23.01, 22.64, 17.21, 18.99, 20.84,23.30, 17.99, 17.55, 19.08, 18.26,20.65, 19.35, 19.88, 16.13, 24.55,21.16, 18.85, 23.24, 20.69, 24.05,20.80, 23.81, 22.69, 23.75, 20.13,17.59, 15.05, 19.60, 22.10, 20.65,22.13, 14.83, 22.73, 20.09, 23.93,16.41, 25.51, 21.69, 26.31, 20.93,20.29, 25.13, 29.85, 14.88, 22.24,15.81, 19.78, 21.88, 27.15, 21.94,21.60, 24.78, 20.29, 26.11, 21.50,24.46, 18.28, 21.70, 17.98, 18.09,18.95, 20.58, 20.13, 15.99, 20.24,16.24, 

24.44[6-Dec], 23.41, 19.90, 21.98,18.28, 25.04, 19.71, 21.94, 26.96,20.69, 20.43, 22.41, 21.04, 19.78,21.54, 21.60, 18.68, 22.65, 22.10,24.68, 20.21, 20.51, 24.44, 20.80,22.18, 23.11, 20.66, 22.45, 21.59,21.14, 18.48, 16.59, 17.71, 23.56,23.00, 24.29, 23.85, 19.11, 21.28,19.23, 22.24, 21.76, 15.06, 18.33,19.73, 17.00, 18.43, 20.88, 18.25,19.14, 21.96, 19.66, 17.61, 24.21,22.69, 18.99, 21.11, 24.41, 20.24,22.20, 17.21, 19.69, 20.78, 18.54,18.28, 22.80, 20.75, 18.01, 18.69,22.65, 20.25, 22.85, 19.77, 22.01,19.04, 22.09, 20.24, 24.31, 19.08,23.83, 17.99, 25.68, 14.69, 23.20,18.85, 17.20, 25.55, 20.99, 20.20,21.05, 21.39, 17.08, 22.14, 19.85,20.95, 20.83, 23.70, 25.08, 20.94,19.53, 21.68, 21.61, 19.14, 18.88,20.38, 18.49, 16.84, 21.38, 20.54,18.40, 17.40, 19.60, 19.88, 18.20,17.48, 22.34, 23.74, 16.86, 21.48,19.18, 24.28, 18.74, 24.10, 27.31,20.96, 17.10, 19.16, 18.36, 19.89,21.93, 20.71, 21.99, 21.41, 19.63,16.78, 24.04, 24.43, 18.21, 18.19,36.46, 16.49, 18.91, 19.24, 23.27,21.29, 20.01, 21.63, 19.60, 20.38,18.19, 20.50, 26.06, 25.75, 22.45,18.08, 22.54, 20.35, 19.13, 20.24,17.76, 18.09, 14.33, 21.14, 19.64,19.09, 20.59, 21.98, 27.58, 21.16,19.15, 19.39, 21.50, 22.80, 24.13,19.44, 19.12, 19.51, 20.10, 22.35,17.43, 20.65, 18.98, 17.59, 19.56,19.79, 16.88, 20.50, 20.60, 20.15,20.20, 17.31, 16.44, 22.76, 24.24,19.69, 19.96, 14.46, 18.84, 21.90,18.65, 20.90, 18.54, 17.66, 21.35,16.13, 18.62, 22.70, 18.84, 16.28,19.96, 18.00, 19.36, 18.04, 16.89,21.35, 21.08, 19.70, 24.94, 19.63,21.39, 14.66, 19.49, 20.69, 19.65,18.63, 22.43, 21.34, 18.61, 21.15,18.44, 18.63, 18.09, 22.80, 21.98,20.80, 18.20, 18.24, 23.49, 23.05,19.51, 20.21, 18.60, 18.13, 21.51,19.96, 19.45, 22.24, 17.08, 17.60,15.26, 19.40, 21.16, 26.83, 22.13,19.65, 17.40, 24.04, 21.94, 21.51,22.10, 19.76, 17.78, 19.58, 16.71,21.63, 23.49, 20.96, 18.24, 23.91,18.13, 18.08, 17.96, 17.51, 19.73,16.23, 18.99, 24.58, 21.85, 18.51,19.41, 23.79, 19.78, 19.40, 24.56,18.33, 19.89, 25.54, 15.79, 20.95,18.86, 18.86, 24.01, 18.43, 19.76,23.19, 27.45, 19.81, 16.66, 19.68,23.37, 21.89, 22.98, 21.73, 21.01,23.81, 25.15, 23.46, 25.21, 16.76,17.21, 16.15, 18.50, 19.73, 17.68,19.10, 19.83, 22.91, 18.14, 21.32,21.65, 17.89, 18.80, 23.66, 19.10,19.85, 19.71, 17.84, 19.89, 24.25,18.96, 22.50, 19.79, 22.22, 17.34,15.98, 21.75, 19.74, 17.98, 16.90,19.73, 17.74, 17.23, 21.45, 21.59,20.50, 22.61, 20.36, 24.16, 20.70,22.18, 20.75, 18.14, 19.20, 21.59,20.98, 19.33, 22.90, 26.74, 19.45,25.46, 22.93, 15.83, 22.49, 24.49,23.28, 24.02, 21.81, 19.24, 21.05,19.43, 24.63, 19.35, 14.06, 21.76,20.64, 25.74, 20.21, 22.78, 28.09,19.49, 18.78, 16.46, 20.33, 24.06,28.03, 24.30, 19.99, 20.81, 23.95,20.83, 23.39, 18.35, 24.23, 22.44,19.39, 22.33, 22.90, 20.30, 24.34,21.91, 17.21, 24.25, 17.70, 24.61,25.00, 27.44, 16.96, 24.45, 19.26,23.38, 20.68, 17.23, 23.88, 22.79,23.78, 22.73, 18.08, 21.14, 21.40,19.83, 18.21, 20.89, 16.90, 21.61,18.95, 20.80, 18.51, 21.06, 21.43,21.49, 24.74, 17.45, 21.36, 22.09,20.34, 17.08, 22.20, 19.64, 18.19,19.35, 19.10, 18.96, 20.20, 21.76,20.15, 23.16, 29.14, 20.58, 21.79,20.38, 20.58, 21.39, 19.59, 19.65,21.10, 18.43, 21.25, 20.06, 22.78,20.56, 19.45, 21.35, 20.39, 20.10,16.33, 16.01, 23.06, 22.78, 24.05,16.96, 19.04, 17.53, 19.60, 20.55,18.80, 20.29, 21.38, 23.35, 21.65,26.70, 22.06, 17.24, 16.96, 23.99,21.70, 11.20, 19.41, 21.89, 21.38,16.41, 24.19, 17.16, 21.23, 20.58,25.65, 22.29, 27.06, 21.25, 22.01,23.30, 19.96, 21.83, 25.51, 27.44,20.41, 19.86, 22.49, 18.69, 20.56,21.95, 19.65, 18.16, 17.16, 23.68,20.84, 16.70, 15.98, 24.89, 22.73,20.40, 20.17, 20.15, 22.77, 22.00,22.38, 22.90, 25.53, 24.71, 21.51,20.04, 16.84, 24.10, 18.95, 19.50,17.90, 18.86, 18.76, 24.79, 16.50,18.30, 22.51, 18.89, 18.11, 22.18,21.60, 18.01, 18.95, 21.99, 16.51,21.80, 21.25, 19.33, 19.34, 21.31,17.31, 19.98, 17.80, 18.18, 21.48,18.64, 18.28, 20.01, 21.73, 23.58,22.79, 14.20, 20.09, 21.63, 19.16,18.05, 21.49, 20.91, 20.70, 17.98,24.43, 18.88, 18.04, 21.70, 21.69,21.19, 18.61, 18.71, 20.20, 22.15,15.98, 20.96, 24.38, 18.10, 23.38,22.24, 18.91, 26.59, 22.06, 17.10,19.15, 21.55, 18.56, 18.58, 20.61,19.45,

19.13[7-Dec], 21.35, 21.81, 20.18,19.93, 23.76, 23.90, 26.83, 33.05,25.51, 17.69, 18.75, 21.89, 18.46,23.88, 22.59, 24.26, 21.76, 17.53,17.56, 20.26, 21.93, 19.75, 18.96,17.89, 18.36, 22.45, 22.16, 25.18,21.05, 22.51, 18.29, 25.99, 20.15,21.44, 20.58, 21.09, 21.30, 22.73,23.88, 20.06, 23.16, 22.19, 14.60,24.04, 23.15, 19.01, 18.49, 19.11,20.19, 18.50, 23.09, 18.15, 23.59,19.80, 22.61, 24.70, 22.34, 19.29,20.76, 18.09, 20.48, 14.55, 22.23,22.76, 19.64, 17.54, 19.99, 22.00,20.66, 23.18, 22.36, 25.00, 21.41,17.39, 19.26, 17.20, 20.14, 17.51,20.75, 15.28, 18.89, 21.76, 21.00,22.91, 22.05, 19.34, 22.73, 25.25,23.33, 18.88, 28.88, 22.71, 21.69,21.68, 18.60, 17.06, 38.63, 23.01,20.96, 23.99, 21.04, 20.09, 23.45,24.02, 17.94, 21.16, 21.35, 17.39,20.71, 21.08, 21.81, 29.21, 14.86,18.65, 17.69, 17.65, 20.60, 18.85,18.24, 21.10, 18.63, 12.26, 14.73,18.70, 18.70, 20.26, 17.98, 22.00,15.94, 16.73, 18.80, 21.63, 22.96,20.60, 20.04, 16.83, 20.29, 20.29,20.20, 20.45, 20.49, 17.75, 20.34,23.66, 16.48, 20.45, 23.00, 20.84,21.14, 19.91, 18.80, 21.05, 21.95,22.41, 23.55, 18.66, 16.93, 20.01,25.56, 21.01, 24.51, 15.65, 20.94,15.51, 21.76, 23.08, 17.33, 21.16,21.29, 17.03, 18.78, 21.33, 17.51,19.41, 18.95, 21.89, 19.41, 18.79,21.38, 21.19, 22.11, 21.14, 24.31,28.55, 23.44, 21.26, 22.09, 15.68,19.39, 21.01, 17.38, 19.20, 19.44,22.31, 16.15, 26.15, 25.93, 19.31,24.09, 24.06, 24.80, 24.04, 20.84,23.04, 21.50, 21.86, 21.51, 20.50,17.55, 18.74, 20.30, 19.76, 17.49,19.19, 22.30, 21.01, 22.94, 17.56,19.31, 21.59, 15.33, 21.65, 18.66,21.38, 22.19, 18.23, 27.94, 26.13,20.04, 17.60, 18.83, 18.98, 19.36,22.16, 19.83, 24.53, 20.99, 22.15,17.10, 20.04, 17.25, 19.83, 24.14,21.51, 18.96, 19.50, 20.58, 20.56,18.11, 20.74, 20.16, 24.74, 14.55,24.94, 21.34, 20.83, 17.95, 20.09,20.61, 21.20, 24.54, 24.90, 20.56,23.61, 19.39, 26.45, 23.94, 22.63,22.95, 18.63, 34.07, 16.63, 17.89,19.91, 16.78, 23.38, 22.50, 18.74,24.29, 21.29, 22.59, 20.75, 31.18,15.86, 21.25, 18.68, 19.41, 21.63,21.33, 19.35, 23.18, 17.14, 19.76,19.16, 18.39, 17.75, 17.56, 18.11,22.17, 20.29, 23.78, 20.48, 17.84,24.59, 18.28, 25.92, 21.05, 21.75,23.98, 16.24, 27.74, 25.76, 20.99,18.26, 17.99, 23.99, 24.01, 18.86,14.94, 17.43, 18.64, 17.59, 19.35,18.94, 21.78, 24.63, 18.61, 19.91,15.89, 17.56, 20.28, 24.65, 18.98,19.40, 20.73, 19.00, 25.26, 17.01,20.90, 18.94, 20.31, 18.04, 21.75,17.57, 23.31, 19.90, 18.45, 25.39,21.01,

23.45[8-Dec], 27.45, 24.29, 35.20, 29.49,26.33, 22.63, 21.70, 26.30, 23.55,19.16, 15.65, 18.46, 22.30, 27.05,20.46, 21.46, 18.24, 19.78, 21.56,20.61, 21.78, 18.10, 19.14, 18.09,16.39, 20.01, 21.61, 17.34, 21.15,22.18, 25.11, 19.88, 22.70, 17.58,20.50, 19.18, 23.84, 19.71, 18.20,20.61, 16.55, 23.66, 21.05, 22.70,17.21, 18.04, 21.23, 20.24, 23.11,21.03, 20.68, 22.01, 25.05, 22.06,22.05, 14.33, 17.81, 20.15, 19.43,19.78, 25.45, 20.73, 14.90, 20.90,15.86, 23.49, 18.30, 17.98, 19.71,19.89, 16.93, 20.12, 17.79, 20.98,22.56, 22.43, 18.74, 17.33, 20.20,15.45, 19.83, 23.43, 17.81, 16.84,19.08, 19.94, 19.67, 20.84, 20.90,18.34, 21.11, 25.04, 17.56, 16.51,21.45, 20.81, 22.20, 19.98, 18.19,18.91, 20.40, 23.23, 20.79, 21.71,18.30, 17.25, 20.70, 24.29, 21.09,18.65, 21.20, 19.51, 21.54, 17.98,19.35, 19.35, 22.05, 21.10, 16.50,17.05, 20.36, 26.91, 23.14, 19.85,24.74, 19.20, 18.05, 16.35, 15.26,18.44, 20.33, 21.39, 21.70, 20.44,21.83, 23.50, 27.43, 22.79, 18.04,17.70, 20.81, 22.01, 14.88, 26.45,18.56, 21.68, 20.31, 17.79, 20.13,16.54, 18.88, 19.99, 21.56, 23.49,21.78, 20.74, 18.63, 20.80, 21.73,19.05, 21.56, 19.69, 20.33, 23.50,24.64, 19.44, 21.48, 25.49, 20.89,19.75, 22.29, 22.83, 19.43, 17.01,20.69, 17.45, 20.73, 21.65, 19.83,20.46, 19.98, 20.68, 19.15, 19.04,20.83, 20.06, 25.86, 22.36, 20.94,29.51, 25.75, 23.68, 21.79, 18.55,23.33, 20.98, 19.33, 17.91, 19.84,22.23, 20.63, 23.55, 41.26, 20.25,23.09, 21.31, 17.80, 17.16, 17.11,20.30, 22.78, 19.41, 18.58, 14.80,18.48, 18.28, 21.39, 20.19, 17.49,20.68, 20.80, 22.38, 17.40, 19.19,19.51, 17.25, 19.48, 15.23, 21.64,14.74, 19.88, 19.45, 18.85, 19.68,18.69, 19.69, 17.45, 26.74, 19.74,19.66, 24.04, 20.50, 18.35, 18.48,19.75, 19.69, 22.39, 23.01, 23.98,22.80, 26.61, 19.08, 21.80, 18.91,17.66, 23.44, 23.05, 23.26, 19.91,20.60, 17.46, 22.60, 20.83, 19.63,18.20, 18.29, 17.19, 19.81, 16.01,17.56, 15.21, 21.49, 21.14, 17.45,16.74, 21.00, 19.46, 21.29, 23.33,19.61, 22.00, 20.51, 22.08, 20.96,17.35, 18.49, 19.51, 22.30, 21.61,17.59, 16.60, 17.80, 17.73, 24.88,20.06, 23.44, 17.76, 19.64, 17.21, 

25.56[9-Dec], 17.04, 22.96, 24.24, 19.30,20.48, 23.19, 20.49, 18.71, 23.16,22.08, 23.13, 22.24, 14.71, 24.74,22.44, 25.73, 25.93, 22.44, 31.54,20.86, 20.05, 24.08, 22.70, 19.19,20.25, 27.97, 26.14, 20.48, 24.64,20.44, 21.16, 21.65, 20.51, 18.88,23.95, 22.60, 20.04, 19.14, 18.60,20.89, 20.64, 20.40, 19.76, 26.24,21.66, 21.63, 20.34, 15.95, 17.65, 

23.93[10-Dec], 19.38, 24.84, 20.44,19.73, 23.00, 23.40, 20.30, 26.15,20.94, 17.14, 15.50, 23.31, 21.16,17.90, 19.39, 20.21, 17.54, 22.29,18.16, 21.50, 21.96, 20.80, 24.78,18.63, 18.35, 22.41, 22.99, 27.74,20.98, 27.24, 20.19, 21.08, 27.50,20.83, 20.70, 24.86, 33.60, 18.66,19.60, 19.58, 20.58, 23.21, 17.00,17.21, 20.71, 21.86, 21.18, 18.80,20.31, 21.73, 25.56, 20.61, 17.66,20.11, 22.63, 24.41, 23.41, 20.79,19.28, 21.86, 21.75, 17.13, 18.86,18.78, 22.51, 19.38, 20.60, 21.95,21.25, 21.88, 22.51, 20.20, 19.76,20.39, 14.28, 16.18, 17.71, 19.06,23.17, 19.15, 23.10, 25.16, 19.31,22.26, 19.78, 18.39, 20.83, 24.48,30.21, 17.24, 18.45, 20.54, 16.30,18.18, 19.96, 17.71, 15.26, 21.73,20.71, 23.13, 23.06, 20.34, 25.55,24.00, 17.08, 18.18, 20.13, 16.33,20.48, 29.36, 23.39, 23.01, 20.14,21.06, 20.39, 19.20, 19.59, 21.79,20.36, 20.24, 20.63, 20.63, 25.03,19.00, 24.28, 25.16, 22.00, 24.04,23.10, 26.68, 22.21, 23.45, 17.31,16.63, 26.01, 19.08, 22.41, 20.89,21.31, 26.15, 19.65, 18.08, 24.48,21.38, 20.41, 17.73, 17.60, 23.95,21.48, 15.15, 21.85, 24.19, 18.06,21.80, 23.41, 18.44, 17.74, 21.88,16.56, 18.35, 22.39, 16.55, 22.30,22.15, 26.51, 19.93, 22.91, 19.68,17.35, 24.96, 21.60, 21.21, 22.00,19.69, 21.56, 27.65, 21.34, 18.16,22.59, 18.50, 19.94, 19.41, 22.36,20.28, 18.30, 17.63, 26.11, 22.64,18.59, 22.01, 23.63, 25.10, 19.78,20.24, 18.90, 19.98, 21.01, 19.89,16.25, 20.68, 17.86, 26.91, 23.70,25.06, 20.08, 17.96, 22.55, 20.48,20.71, 20.21, 19.85, 23.48, 22.94,16.96, 16.75, 19.15, 19.58, 21.70,21.93, 17.68, 20.58, 21.74, 20.50,17.68, 26.81, 20.95, 20.76, 20.66,19.90, 20.86, 23.75, 23.08, 24.99,26.09, 21.01, 17.40, 18.95, 24.79,14.80, 23.90, 17.49, 20.76, 26.73,22.71, 16.70, 21.66, 19.63, 24.04,18.35, 21.46, 26.83, 23.76, 20.13,19.38, 34.55, 18.41, 18.66, 19.75,33.79, 18.33, 21.81, 20.39, 23.78,15.13, 16.46, 22.13, 29.55, 17.59,23.15, 20.28, 17.86, 21.25, 18.54,18.54, 18.59, 22.65, 18.95, 23.74,18.76, 20.95, 15.69, 17.58, 21.36,20.24, 22.50, 18.63, 21.10, 21.69,19.23, 18.48, 22.93, 22.30, 15.15,21.61, 32.45, 22.73, 18.99, 26.46,18.19, 18.85, 19.95, 18.85, 20.81,20.31, 17.93, 20.16, 18.69, 21.55,25.64, 20.09, 22.45, 18.28, 24.18,22.59, 19.85, 22.80, 24.75, 21.41,21.26, 21.34, 18.40, 21.09, 27.00,23.41, 18.21, 24.55, 19.50, 22.13,21.06, 17.70, 20.26, 21.08, 18.94,24.51, 24.51, 18.06, 25.23, 22.74,21.73, 22.65, 23.41, 24.50, 19.08,21.75, 25.33, 18.35, 20.30, 22.51,20.83, 20.00, 19.14, 20.36, 21.09,17.45, 18.09, 24.76, 20.48, 18.21,23.41, 18.99, 20.74, 21.30, 23.66,25.55, 20.34, 18.79, 18.26, 19.99,21.90, 22.75, 23.14, 18.95, 16.86,21.10, 23.79, 20.85, 22.48, 21.96,18.71, 17.70, 18.74, 15.58, 24.41,21.43, 21.83, 17.71, 20.71, 19.63,21.36, 22.54, 25.16, 18.43, 20.04,23.95, 18.95, 18.15, 20.05, 20.65,20.51, 15.45, 17.43, 21.28, 18.21,24.06, 16.38, 19.80, 19.05, 26.20,18.63, 18.21, 18.73, 18.14, 18.49,24.36, 19.46, 22.01, 23.73, 21.01,20.50, 17.46, 21.73, 20.61, 17.91,25.17, 19.90, 19.78, 21.86, 16.50,16.45, 19.11, 24.95, 18.81, 27.58,22.63, 16.89, 22.40, 22.13, 18.14,18.75, 16.59, 20.13, 18.95, 15.58,18.43, 15.95, 21.51, 22.98, 21.23,19.80, 20.70, 17.02, 23.84, 24.24,24.54, 20.58, 26.54, 24.13, 23.16,21.20, 15.93, 21.28, 23.44, 23.19,18.56, 21.23, 21.73, 17.41, 22.40,17.84, 23.01, 18.18, 22.08, 26.56,22.26, 21.14, 22.58, 18.78, 22.66,21.84, 22.01, 23.46, 18.06, 24.56,22.63, 20.31, 20.54, 21.76, 20.23,17.41, 17.86, 16.65, 24.26, 22.91,20.96, 22.73, 23.69, 24.45, 20.63,26.16, 18.45, 22.84, 23.96, 18.24,18.07, 29.20, 25.68, 23.08, 24.63,21.40, 21.81, 15.01, 18.65, 21.86,21.68, 15.53, 19.28, 32.78, 24.24,26.80, 20.20, 21.44, 28.81, 26.10,21.40, 25.20, 24.10, 20.21, 20.86,20.69, 20.21, 24.16, 29.94, 26.11,16.25, 23.05, 21.68, 20.09, 19.15,22.45, 16.55, 17.38, 20.89, 21.65,20.45, 23.88, 17.80, 21.46, 15.55,21.83, 24.85, 26.80, 18.93, 23.55,18.48, 19.00, 22.93, 20.61, 19.61,19.13, 17.52, 23.96, 17.15, 21.00,16.65, 28.76, 17.94, 25.80, 21.54,22.49, 23.08, 27.89, 19.33, 23.13,22.56, 21.00, 21.16, 22.94, 20.58,21.60, 19.33, 18.60, 24.84, 17.33,22.60, 22.24, 20.46, 21.56, 24.36,23.51, 22.98, 21.46, 19.60, 27.38,21.91, 20.93, 21.64, 17.34, 20.48,24.30, 21.08, 21.43, 21.50, 16.59,19.68, 20.28, 25.16, 21.61, 20.21,19.01, 26.63, 28.23, 16.65, 18.68,18.18, 22.10, 17.95, 19.30, 16.30,20.84, 22.05, 20.18, 19.16, 23.40,15.26, 21.04, 23.10, 19.04, 20.68,20.14, 29.00, 21.10, 21.45, 23.51,19.73, 19.41, 21.43, 20.33, 20.99,21.99, 19.55, 21.94, 26.14, 20.98,17.50, 20.23, 20.44, 20.59, 24.07,29.58, 21.50, 20.55, 26.23, 22.33,23.64, 25.30, 16.51, 30.05, 18.19,20.05, 21.41, 21.71, 19.60, 24.99,17.54, 24.18, 20.14, 19.33, 22.56,20.13, 22.69, 20.15, 21.28, 19.85,18.84, 25.33, 21.05, 18.99, 19.09,20.09, 18.38, 22.11, 23.76, 16.08,19.60, 21.84, 19.35, 28.21, 25.15,20.10, 21.03, 21.56, 23.23, 22.86,24.11, 31.54, 20.15, 23.61, 21.58,28.86, 

21.41[11-Dec], 20.70, 20.09, 20.79,23.64, 23.93, 19.96, 22.14, 24.99,20.01, 17.06, 22.93, 25.81, 22.86,20.46, 16.76, 24.14, 19.05, 16.65,21.78, 23.83, 26.04, 18.04, 19.38,17.36, 18.61, 21.58, 18.96, 17.59,19.60, 24.19, 20.73, 17.14, 19.99,16.63, 19.29, 17.74, 19.58, 15.45,22.98, 19.15, 20.73, 21.81, 22.75,19.45, 24.65, 20.94, 21.01, 25.21,23.85, 21.29, 21.84, 24.61, 23.83,17.13, 18.21, 23.90, 17.31, 24.69,20.93, 20.29, 22.94, 24.43, 20.39,22.34, 19.46, 21.91, 19.95, 20.41,16.26, 19.68, 21.63, 20.15, 26.98,24.35, 20.71, 19.25, 22.15, 24.14,21.31, 19.91, 21.01, 21.86, 17.96,24.69, 20.23, 22.18, 19.00, 19.35,23.63, 24.10, 21.91, 20.63, 24.44,20.94, 17.74, 25.58, 23.49, 20.21,17.90, 23.29, 20.87, 20.94, 18.35,21.51, 18.39, 22.45, 21.55, 19.45,19.05, 20.06, 20.83, 22.76, 27.05,20.61, 21.19, 21.40, 18.06, 19.05,19.04, 18.91, 22.88, 20.11, 18.19,21.26, 19.75, 30.06, 15.04, 20.56,18.89, 29.59, 19.21, 19.99, 20.84,21.65, 20.48, 18.10, 21.84, 18.74,21.11, 21.78, 25.08, 21.06, 23.30,21.91, 22.83, 21.76, 19.53, 15.85,26.61, 20.56, 20.69, 21.51, 18.83,18.96, 21.66, 16.59, 19.06, 19.44,20.58, 17.20, 21.75, 22.69, 19.28,20.44, 21.49, 21.06, 20.93, 18.34,19.99, 22.43, 17.38, 19.69, 25.73,22.06, 18.25, 20.18, 20.26, 16.68,18.38, 16.19, 21.09, 20.45, 22.95,20.28, 19.98, 20.24, 22.79, 13.76,17.99, 20.29, 21.93, 17.30, 21.28,18.66, 20.49, 17.63, 17.75, 23.73,16.49, 23.64, 23.04, 21.04, 20.59,22.68, 21.81, 21.38, 22.96, 18.06,16.44, 21.91, 21.61, 20.24, 26.75,23.73, 22.86, 17.79, 20.88, 24.49,22.25, 18.51, 19.43, 19.98, 18.94,21.54, 19.60, 23.35, 20.95, 21.70,22.71, 23.55, 23.95, 21.29, 19.96,20.15, 19.25, 26.86, 18.99, 19.16,25.50, 20.74, 17.66, 19.39, 22.13,22.33, 25.63, 24.51, 19.34, 19.40,17.91, 21.04, 20.51, 22.45, 24.39,21.94, 21.20, 23.23, 24.89, 22.13,24.90, 25.55, 20.45, 24.58, 21.80,22.81, 19.54, 28.01, 20.31, 17.51,21.01, 16.50, 19.49, 23.60, 24.31,22.33, 

25.61[12-Dec], 21.94, 21.26, 22.36,22.44, 21.75, 20.75, 24.51, 15.14,19.36, 20.88, 19.05, 19.76, 18.84,20.04, 20.64, 19.81, 24.31, 23.14,17.69, 23.83, 19.59, 20.91, 25.28,18.78, 21.29, 18.13, 17.61, 21.28,16.96, 17.34, 19.95, 22.89, 17.45,20.24, 23.75, 22.50, 22.81, 19.84,18.00, 22.60, 23.04, 19.74, 12.41,23.05, 23.24, 18.14, 20.23, 19.31,16.83, 23.61, 21.56, 21.76, 17.90,21.96, 18.23, 18.60, 22.38, 19.65,20.65, 26.56, 19.74, 20.05, 19.18,18.35, 21.01, 21.19, 19.04, 25.20,23.35, 18.75, 20.06, 21.50, 18.89,16.46, 21.69, 20.23, 18.41, 23.10,20.33, 20.51, 24.09, 18.94, 18.85,21.05, 19.40, 24.30, 20.49, 18.43,21.19, 21.56, 18.00, 19.41, 18.15,20.65, 20.99, 23.44, 16.94, 22.34,21.57, 21.21, 21.95, 20.47, 21.04,21.24, 19.61, 21.75, 15.93, 21.69,19.18, 26.83, 20.83, 18.29, 20.81,26.73, 24.62, 23.80, 20.64, 18.51,19.44, 20.14, 16.69, 21.00, 18.45,24.80, 25.94, 14.58, 20.44, 21.79,20.25, 19.76, 20.80, 36.54, 22.15,22.14, 19.20, 16.83, 20.39, 20.88,22.04, 24.95, 21.45, 21.04, 32.00,30.86, 20.18, 17.85, 22.43, 36.06,19.21, 21.25, 21.71, 27.11, 27.54,21.64, 19.81, 21.23, 22.55, 19.68,24.65, 18.43, 16.44, 31.20, 27.61,18.38, 21.49, 18.71, 19.44, 21.68,19.63, 23.63, 22.89, 22.01, 18.68,22.33, 22.59, 16.95, 21.30, 20.61,21.34, 20.81, 24.14, 25.46, 23.51,24.65, 18.99, 19.50, 20.18, 19.35,21.25, 22.71, 20.08, 20.11, 22.39,21.60, 19.29, 21.54, 17.65, 20.59,18.78, 20.54, 18.09, 24.73, 21.79,24.35, 19.40, 19.43, 20.85, 23.09,18.36, 21.74, 19.98, 14.46, 17.94,22.40, 18.51, 26.98, 16.28, 17.55,28.83, 20.64, 25.55, 20.46, 21.29,19.29, 19.90, 20.71, 21.04, 21.30,18.24, 21.53, 25.09, 21.26, 19.58,21.73, 25.44, 22.13, 17.49, 21.99,19.71, 24.05, 24.46, 20.44, 24.45,25.38, 17.13, 18.95, 19.95, 18.90,19.94, 21.91, 22.96, 16.21, 21.46,15.05, 21.00, 19.01, 20.25, 25.39,21.66, 18.51, 20.23, 17.69, 22.60,18.19, 18.79, 16.28, 17.78, 21.45,17.63, 20.66, 25.54, 22.94, 21.08,18.58, 

25.27[13-Dec], 25.01, 21.14, 22.02,20.33, 21.57, 25.17, 19.63, 23.84,20.48, 20.92, 21.13, 20.59, 19.70,17.33, 20.42, 19.71, 21.92, 18.79,16.31, 24.27, 18.93, 20.38, 22.98,30.63, 16.58, 16.30, 20.52, 21.48,20.66, 21.50, 21.92, 28.96, 23.17,18.58, 23.97, 19.78, 21.73, 22.66,22.65, 27.37, 19.71, 18.72, 16.13,19.28, 20.43, 17.07, 24.27, 16.90,22.38, 20.20, 21.98, 21.54, 22.40,19.87, 17.48, 15.17, 19.54, 19.44,16.63, 19.38, 21.56, 20.52, 19.93,22.13, 18.85, 17.25, 19.47, 18.07,16.70, 18.67, 21.11, 16.22, 21.02,20.31, 20.77, 17.39, 19.96, 17.82,23.84, 17.43, 14.85, 19.53, 16.64,24.78, 21.27, 17.16, 20.66, 23.92,20.91, 19.42, 19.36, 19.17, 27.21,20.42, 20.38, 19.11, 15.89, 22.60,22.08, 

24.45[14-Dec], 20.68, 22.79, 20.71,22.58, 21.90, 24.25, 19.40, 20.25,15.04, 18.48, 19.96, 15.99, 20.95,18.88, 22.81, 23.54, 23.25, 21.29,21.13, 15.26, 23.61, 18.95, 28.81,21.91, 21.51, 21.75, 16.50, 21.15,18.80, 18.78, 21.29, 19.59, 27.28,22.26, 25.48, 24.56, 15.09, 22.24,18.66, 20.63, 21.91, 19.99, 17.13,24.65, 23.43, 21.37, 21.03, 23.51,18.45, 18.36, 19.50, 20.94, 26.28,22.31, 22.56, 17.04, 19.20, 19.18,22.23, 19.26, 21.34, 20.70, 23.31,22.65, 19.35, 24.83, 22.26, 21.98,22.00, 18.16, 22.09, 17.81, 16.11,22.68, 23.30, 20.45, 21.93, 20.30,25.20, 23.38, 25.11, 25.66, 24.48,19.26, 24.33, 19.24, 15.44, 19.48,21.78, 19.76, 21.66, 27.73, 19.74,20.59, 18.21, 22.22, 18.84, 20.34,19.80, 

23.89[15-Dec], 22.20, 18.61, 20.24,27.04, 19.95, 17.88, 20.05, 22.25,23.78, 19.54, 21.95, 22.26, 22.90,18.58, 19.83, 16.51, 20.43, 24.73,17.83, 23.39, 23.94, 19.24, 21.49,19.33, 21.38, 21.55, 18.40, 26.66,26.69, 21.98, 18.11, 19.33, 20.18,21.56, 19.49, 18.76, 18.58, 19.18,25.95, 17.41, 23.45, 17.55, 19.48,22.39, 21.09, 20.61, 18.01, 23.65,20.55, 16.59, 18.85, 19.51, 24.69,20.48, 25.66, 19.25, 16.24, 22.09,22.30, 23.35, 22.15, 16.60, 18.64,15.68, 23.39, 18.60, 19.05, 19.25,21.00, 18.50, 23.64, 18.20, 22.00,21.28, 20.78, 20.26, 21.38, 20.04,23.89, 20.83, 18.24, 21.04, 18.65,21.25, 18.78, 20.00, 17.55, 20.83,23.54, 23.05, 21.38, 22.01, 24.98,21.71, 15.88, 20.00, 23.36, 24.28,20.81, 19.99, 17.94, 28.10, 19.40,17.31, 22.76, 22.79, 22.46, 18.41,18.81, 17.50, 18.75, 16.85, 18.36,27.83, 20.54, 19.50, 25.49, 19.79,24.16, 19.66, 24.58, 18.61, 19.63,19.44, 19.36, 21.35, 21.44, 18.51,18.40, 17.19, 22.28, 18.36, 18.74,17.40, 23.79, 19.45, 17.89, 22.74,22.04, 18.36, 17.96, 22.25, 17.71,20.70, 21.28, 19.76, 21.21, 19.06,19.91, 19.68, 23.55, 23.15, 19.01,17.30, 17.24, 23.79, 22.74, 21.15,26.16, 21.25, 16.74, 16.73, 21.21,23.54, 19.73, 16.83, 25.51, 18.61,16.23, 18.01, 18.86, 16.38, 19.51,20.39, 20.70, 21.90, 20.00, 24.69,20.49, 20.34, 20.46, 24.21, 23.64,20.54, 17.56, 24.21, 22.73, 19.06,21.18, 20.05, 24.26, 20.86, 20.16,18.18, 22.01, 20.45, 18.40, 18.86,18.21, 23.80, 21.94, 25.09, 21.21,21.79, 22.20, 22.13, 19.38, 22.86,23.85, 17.31, 16.80, 21.95, 20.49,20.01, 19.96, 21.48, 21.20, 17.46,17.14, 26.81, 16.15, 15.75, 23.57,17.98, 21.10, 21.34, 18.13, 17.50,16.39, 14.38, 19.25, 17.89, 18.16,18.66, 23.73, 18.14, 17.06, 18.23,21.31, 21.14, 24.74, 16.84, 18.73,18.30, 26.31, 22.95, 16.49, 20.05,17.33, 23.30, 18.38, 21.76, 20.71,23.24, 15.80, 38.10, 19.11, 21.40,16.59, 20.88, 18.70, 21.14, 17.00,20.58, 18.84, 15.36, 18.45, 24.20,25.04, 21.51, 19.44, 21.80, 19.69,21.18, 19.85, 23.19, 18.76, 14.64,18.05, 24.33, 21.36, 22.59, 21.56,17.95, 23.18, 20.70, 22.43, 20.95,19.73, 36.73, 24.55, 24.21, 16.15,19.94, 23.29, 22.08, 18.29, 20.81,26.41, 23.46, 20.15, 21.79, 19.96,23.28, 17.05, 17.24, 24.64, 20.36,21.31, 19.30, 20.30, 22.36, 18.94,18.51, 22.19, 18.21, 21.85, 24.35,21.00, 19.96, 19.15, 22.88, 18.68,18.85, 22.00, 25.04, 24.13, 20.19,22.93, 19.49, 18.55, 21.58, 22.94,20.29, 21.55, 18.51, 19.70, 17.36,16.09, 15.06, 17.14, 20.38, 20.48,21.96, 19.05, 21.73, 23.39, 20.63,18.78, 24.68, 22.68, 24.44, 24.19,20.51, 27.69, 14.24, 20.26, 14.30,18.16, 17.04, 19.40, 17.35, 18.08,20.39, 23.04, 20.06, 18.51, 18.99,16.56, 20.56, 19.24, 21.74, 20.26,28.89, 19.90, 16.31, 15.34, 22.58,17.56, 19.51, 32.73, 19.63, 23.65,19.44, 17.31, 20.35, 17.63, 18.11,21.76, 20.06, 12.45, 18.81, 22.39,16.61, 24.54, 19.93, 19.08, 19.80,19.29, 19.74, 20.26, 21.65, 21.26,16.21, 16.44, 18.41, 22.98, 19.61,19.83, 23.74, 19.38, 20.09, 19.78,19.23, 21.20, 15.61, 22.09, 19.80,19.64, 20.56, 20.63, 21.13, 17.43,21.28, 25.43, 19.49, 24.70, 18.06,21.51, 23.79, 22.83, 20.15, 18.70,28.70, 23.89, 18.44, 23.14, 19.93,19.79, 15.74, 21.19, 19.59, 20.04,20.21, 15.45, 15.98, 15.46, 17.70,15.95, 17.41, 19.08, 20.01, 20.23,18.45, 21.89, 24.79, 18.15, 20.10,14.66, 24.71, 15.88, 21.84, 17.50,24.11, 19.36, 20.98, 16.99, 20.35,16.99, 21.05, 42.65, 16.34, 19.88,21.91, 19.74, 20.45, 17.90, 20.34,19.24, 19.51, 21.78, 20.05, 22.29,18.56, 19.04, 16.79, 18.46, 19.40,15.58, 20.20, 19.44, 17.56, 19.11,19.89, 13.89, 31.10, 19.59, 17.33,18.66


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 16, 2013)

Dec 11-15/Day 21-25

haven't updated because I haven't done many solves. Didn't do any yesterday because I was at a karate test all day and then my wrists were really sore and I was exhausted so I couldn't cube (I earned my 1st kyu brown belt though!)



Spoiler: solves



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703, 6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772, 5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235, 3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804, 5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790, 4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931, 4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445, 5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023, 6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773, 3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103, 7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054, 7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947, 2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398, 4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752, 8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251, 18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602, 9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867, 6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442, 5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770, 4.712, 4.165, 6.412, 4.758, 7.083, 4.633, 5.086, 5.055, 4.586, 5.102, 4.929, 5.897, 6.021, 6.380, 5.289, 4.181, 5.289, 8.190, 4.353, 6.833, 4.789, 5.620, 6.084, 5.975, 3.542, 3.900, 6.318, 5.398, 7.988, 5.241, 3.370, 5.149, 4.508, 3.791, 6.350, 5.523, 5.201, 4.072, 4.898, 5.070, 3.776, 4.680, 6.178, 5.803, 3.807, 8.317, 3.728, 4.945, 4.446, 6.786, 3.495, 4.914, 3.417, 5.195, 7.491, 4.774, 5.819, 3.533, 3.791, 4.274, 5.195, 5.023, 6.411, 3.884, 6.645, 4.259, 4.633, 3.650, 8.049, 13.291, 7.660, 4.509, 3.884, 4.836, 5.117, 4.961, 2.777, 4.072, 4.852, 4.009, 5.241, 5.569, 5.944, 5.476, 2.325, 5.054, 4.243, 6.006, 2.980, 4.477, 5.257, 4.670, 5.288, 6.692, 5.335, 7.144, 8.852, 5.538, 4.992, 3.978, 4.150, 5.398, 6.053, 5.694, 9.391, 3.432, 6.693, 3.542, 6.583, 4.384, 6.817, 4.665, 5.694, 3.978, 4.041, 5.226, 4.633, 5.335, 5.070, 7.036, 4.727, 5.944, 5.304, 4.056, 4.258, 5.148, 7.488, 5.444, 4.696, 5.444, 5.866, 4.571, 3.635, 7.613, 4.321, 3.947, 4.446, 3.869, 3.198, 5.491, 5.289, 4.212, 4.633, 5.148, 4.009, 5.538, 5.008, 5.787, 3.510, 5.881, 3.494, 4.212, 5.600, 5.553, 5.258, 4.259, 8.299, 4.072, 4.383, 4.774, 9.859, 3.759, 5.756, 5.288, 5.726, 5.506, 5.553, 4.056, 5.382, 3.245, 6.770, 4.867, 3.900, 5.647, 7.832, 5.101, 3.931, 6.381, 5.023, 4.181, 3.354, 4.882, 5.070, 4.789, 7.753, 4.882, 5.429, 3.947, 5.226, 4.212, 5.008, 5.101, 4.102, 4.664, 4.820, 4.415, 7.155, 6.287, 7.832, 5.398, 4.243, 3.494, 5.491, 4.399, 5.522, 4.977, 4.259, 5.819, 5.741, 5.491, 5.288, 7.348, 5.226, 5.663, 8.736, 4.664, 4.633, 5.741, 4.400, 6.256, 5.257, 5.460, 7.082, 5.569, 5.507, 4.061, 4.259, 6.536, 4.657, 4.774, 8.611, 4.524, 4.430, 4.851, 4.040, 5.319, 4.851, 4.852, 4.696, 5.335, 7.051, 6.053, 3.760, 4.945, 4.446, 4.883, 5.569, 6.225, 5.070, 4.617, 6.084, 5.351, 4.805, 5.959, 7.254, 4.197, 4.618, 2.870, 5.242, 5.333, 4.618, 4.399, 7.707, 6.365, 3.416, 2.949, 3.401, 4.228, 4.118, 7.831, 5.209, 5.429, 5.538, 6.006, 3.713, 4.088, 3.479, 4.524, 5.132, 5.632, 4.649, 5.319, 6.037, 3.994, 6.131, 7.082, 3.011, 4.024, 5.008, 7.534, 5.928, 5.320, 6.302, 4.368, 10.202, 4.852, 4.134, 2.823, 4.040, 5.304, 5.320, 4.118, 3.806, 4.665, 5.179, 4.187, 2.964, 4.462, 4.586, 3.572, 5.807, 3.915, 5.101, 4.009, 4.727, 5.554, 6.662, 5.039, 4.147, 5.553, 5.164, 4.976, 4.400, 6.147, 5.101, 8.128, 5.663, 7.613, 5.570, 4.306, 4.462, 3.697, 5.054, 3.932, 3.621, 4.072, 4.712, 7.317, 5.522, 3.979, 5.023, 3.323, 7.785, 4.274, 5.600, 4.758, 4.212, 5.023, 6.988, 3.074, 5.024, 6.443, 3.588, 5.928, 3.495, 6.162, 5.725, 4.961, 3.947, 5.502, 4.789, 4.851, 3.978, 3.214, 8.393, 4.290, 4.617, 7.098, 5.959, 5.929, 7.426, 4.665, 5.959, 7.348, 3.464, 5.865, 7.675, 5.710, 4.946, 4.758, 6.100, 4.555, 3.604, 5.257, 5.427, 3.651, 4.431, 3.885, 4.727, 4.305, 4.212, 8.986, 5.055, 4.680, 6.568, 5.663, 3.042, 4.524, 5.772, 5.273, 3.245, 4.711, 6.100, 4.321, 6.162, 5.725, 3.042, 4.290, 5.335, 4.851, 7.847, 4.789, 6.177, 6.521, 4.758, 5.507, 3.128, 4.165, 4.353, 6.474, 7.238, 3.697, 2.840, 6.130, 4.821, 6.271, 7.894, 5.164, 5.678, 6.849, 4.680, 3.775, 3.042, 4.478, 4.274, 3.963, 5.928, 6.848, 3.744, 4.774, 5.397, 3.822, 6.958, 12.932, 2.995, 3.791, 5.382, 4.087, 6.411, 8.565, 8.019, 5.710, 5.038, 3.244, 6.131, 4.290, 4.789, 5.694, 4.477, 5.086, 4.680, 5.694, 4.726, 5.647, 6.177, 5.819, 5.382, 6.910, 7.144, 4.556, 7.052, 5.631, 5.226, 4.353, 5.507, 5.242, 4.727, 6.271, 6.661, 5.990, 5.707, 4.852, 3.713, 5.803, 4.383, 5.601, 5.429, 4.524, 6.459, 5.803, 4.633, 8.158, 3.989, 4.322, 4.009, 3.604, 4.829, 5.257, 5.085, 5.180, 4.336, 4.165, 6.068, 3.722, 6.303, 3.314, 7.160, 3.073, 9.159, 8.643, 4.961, 6.881, 7.519, 4.758, 6.287, 4.400, 7.176, 6.786, 4.598, 4.618, 5.429, 6.287, 6.320, 5.632, 2.902, 4.649, 3.915, 5.117, 10.156, 8.003, 4.821, 4.228, 5.507, 5.242, 3.991, 4.945, 7.940, 4.290, 7.550, 4.353, 7.254, 4.586, 5.320, 4.961, 5.429, 5.366, 4.368, 4.134, 5.943, 6.037, 6.568, 5.756, 6.412, 6.146, 5.242, 5.008, 3.463, 5.413, 6.084, 6.413, 3.681, 6.895, 8.081, 5.335, 4.727, 6.256, 4.493, 6.303, 4.041, 4.602, 3.806, 4.337, 5.054, 3.978, 6.053, 5.397, 5.179, 4.727, 7.020, 4.727, 5.304, 4.925, 4.135, 6.287, 4.493, 4.711, 3.994, 4.618, 3.978, 8.034, 4.125, 5.086, 3.604, 7.675, 5.663, 5.180, 6.177, 4.290, 4.976, 4.789, 6.194, 4.540, 3.698, 4.633, 6.053, 4.555, 7.815, 3.775, 2.496, 5.086, 6.022, 5.164, 5.959, 4.392, 5.366, 4.852, 4.774, 5.366, 10.062, 6.505, 5.476, 5.897, 5.507, 6.052, 6.895, 4.056, 6.412, 4.399, 7.940, 5.616, 7.160, 6.786, 5.882, 7.816, 5.843, 7.083, 5.787, 4.727, 6.037, 4.571, 7.893, 7.821, 5.507, 7.982, 11.217, 4.696, 6.396, 6.272, 5.990, 5.975, 4.415, 4.882, 7.706, 6.303, 4.711, 6.349, 2.949, 6.209, 5.788, 5.257, 5.476, 6.365, 3.807, 4.352, 5.070, 4.789, 5.741, 3.432, 4.134, 5.101, 4.509, 6.552, 5.273, 2.091, 7.207, 5.180, 4.399, 6.942, 4.477, 5.094, 6.662, 4.820, 7.051, 3.666, 4.368, 5.195, 6.178, 9.844, 4.586, 4.976, 5.975, 4.883, 6.568, 5.210, 3.307, 5.085, 5.959, 5.117, 6.443, 6.708, 4.961, 5.117, 5.335, 4.649, 6.927, 8.221, 6.021, 5.890, 5.085, 5.413, 5.204, 6.177, 4.618, 7.238, 3.400, 7.519, 6.989, 4.548, 7.441, 4.727, 5.335, 6.116, 7.754, 7.484, 7.644, 3.166, 6.435, 4.336, 5.632, 4.509, 3.507, 5.897, 6.537, 5.924, 7.207, 6.693, 3.729, 4.570, 5.429, 5.648, 5.612, 7.722, 7.489, 2.917, 3.775, 6.832, 7.472, 5.912, 5.148, 7.894, 15.475, 4.057, 4.649, 6.381, 6.037, 5.429, 4.774, 4.602, 6.605, 4.836, 4.852, 6.441, 4.758, 4.992, 4.820, 3.978, 7.066, 5.304, 8.455, 4.680, 5.585, 4.929, 4.446, 5.757, 6.771, 5.226, 5.023, 5.289, 5.148, 5.366, 4.212, 7.332, 5.601, 5.804, 3.962, 4.462, 5.569, 3.681, 4.883, 3.323, 6.224, 5.694, 5.289, 8.862, 4.009, 6.459, 8.190, 4.946, 3.557, 4.477, 4.645, 4.166, 4.290, 7.441, 5.894, 3.807, 7.020, 5.959, 4.436, 5.772, 4.587, 4.633, 5.382, 3.869, 5.226, 4.275, 5.039, 7.316, 7.442, 7.275, 5.569, 7.894, 4.680, 5.913, 4.228, 4.587, 7.780, 5.663, 5.569, 9.454, 4.462, 4.618, 5.320, 5.677, 4.992, 6.349, 7.612, 5.335, 5.397, 5.725, 6.022, 5.133, 5.242, 4.180, 5.897, 5.538, 5.335, 4.758, 5.678, 3.416, 7.004, 3.885, 6.397, 4.790, 4.836, 5.491, 3.572, 8.003, 4.555, 7.176, 5.476, 5.195, 5.070, 3.432, 5.164, 4.399, 4.524, 6.068, 3.167, 5.647, 5.054, 3.385, 4.821, 7.067, 5.881, 4.867, 6.474, 2.652, 5.654, 6.583, 4.571, 5.523, 3.968, 7.004, 6.334, 5.366, 4.773, 3.775, 3.026, 11.698, 5.179, 2.979, 6.334, 3.868, 4.664, 7.145, 4.721, 5.990, 7.051, 7.550, 4.040, 3.822, 6.084, 5.304, 5.523, 6.864, 4.759, 4.758, 6.599, 5.678, 4.353, 4.477, 5.569, 6.568, 5.616, 8.205, 6.442, 6.178, 3.260, 5.335, 5.304, 3.432, 3.525, 3.942, 5.164, 5.382, 4.961, 3.082, 4.103, 5.148, 8.721, 3.806, 4.789, 3.807, 4.165, 4.376, 5.132, 4.665, 4.711, 4.897, 6.225, 6.240, 5.460, 5.662, 5.086, 3.713, 5.507, 3.994, 6.178, 5.383, 3.666, 4.899, 5.085, 6.287, 7.457, 4.883, 6.645, 5.616, 5.897, 5.148, 6.567, 7.270, 4.961, 6.099, 5.507, 4.118, 4.291, 5.616, 5.866, 7.894, 12.698, 4.712, 7.815, 6.207, 15.912, 6.209, 4.290, 8.471, 6.615, 5.544, 3.759, 4.275, 4.773, 4.446, 4.446, 3.776, 4.430, 4.196, 3.760, 3.759, 5.616, 5.881, 4.633, 3.276, 5.163, 7.410, 4.337, 4.243, 4.248, 5.226, 5.975, 6.147, 6.240, 6.131, 3.885, 9.609, 4.571, 4.633, 3.822, 5.506, 5.257, 3.759, 5.787, 3.651, 4.977, 6.520, 4.602, 4.493, 4.945, 4.820, 7.472, 5.211, 7.098, 4.961, 4.087, 5.054, 5.413, 5.179, 3.448, 4.103, 6.053, 3.713, 6.833, 7.292, 7.426, 5.975, 2.293, 7.628, 5.242, 6.302, 5.507, 6.225, 3.494, 8.596, 6.866, 4.711, 5.133, 3.276, 5.663, 4.758, 4.009, 4.446, 4.727, 4.758, 2.839, 6.474, 6.100, 5.179, 6.911, 10.624, 6.302, 5.710, 4.867, 2.855, 8.143, 7.192, 6.552, 6.256, 4.461, 4.384, 7.566, 5.226, 5.117, 6.583, 4.493, 5.882, 4.337, 6.677, 6.521, 5.023, 5.663, 5.288, 7.426, 7.285, 5.912, 7.020, 4.446, 4.680, 4.275, 4.821, 2.153, 5.288, 6.412, 7.363, 4.446, 6.147, 8.456, 7.111, 3.807, 5.180, 5.460, 4.227, 4.899, 4.680, 4.820, 5.241, 3.916, 3.370, 4.634, 5.164, 3.744, 5.990, 4.664, 4.929, 5.086, 4.056, 4.384, 4.555, 6.771, 3.884, 2.964, 5.714, 3.978, 6.567, 10.059, 5.959, 7.769, 4.384, 5.070, 4.664, 4.805, 5.133, 3.994, 4.337, 3.916, 3.884, 4.446, 4.056, 5.117, 3.635, 6.069, 6.630, 11.794, 4.337, 2.200, 3.646, 6.474, 4.805, 5.429, 9.063, 4.087, 12.543, 4.867, 5.164, 5.257, 5.928, 7.800, 5.445, 3.104, 4.852, 3.776, 6.755, 4.322, 6.646, 5.444, 8.190, 5.648, 3.908, 5.522, 9.422, 3.900, 3.525, 2.403, 4.992, 2.824, 4.451, 4.618, 2.902, 3.915, 5.763, 3.214, 4.680, 3.790, 5.350, 5.429, 5.148, 7.508, 4.976, 4.009, 6.458, 4.711, 6.022, 5.975, 5.039, 6.895, 4.961, 5.273, 4.072, 3.900, 5.725, 5.023, 5.273, 4.243, 4.618, 4.337, 5.133, 4.134, 4.336, 5.429, 3.993, 5.007, 4.414, 4.332, 4.259, 5.803, 3.884, 7.756, 4.197, 4.040, 6.318, 3.994, 2.559, 4.290, 5.195, 9.269, 4.696



number of times: 7206/7207
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)
*best avg5: 3.416 (σ = 0.55)*
*best avg12: 3.891 (σ = 0.77)*
best avg50: 4.632 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 4.782 (σ = 0.90)
best avg500: 5.083 (σ = 0.98)
best avg1000: 5.150 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5000: 5.410 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 5.526 (σ = 1.18)
session mean: 5.679

About 1000 solves behind. I've got 5 days to do 2793 solves, and Christmas break doesn't start until Friday (my 5th day). So that's not going to be very helpful. Dang. That's 559 solves per day.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 17, 2013)

Day 26


Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,

6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442,

5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770,

4.712, 4.165, 6.412, 4.758, 7.083, 4.633, 5.086, 5.055, 4.586, 5.102, 4.929, 5.897, 6.021, 6.380, 5.289, 4.181, 5.289, 8.190, 4.353, 6.833, 4.789, 5.620, 6.084, 5.975, 3.542, 3.900, 6.318, 5.398, 7.988, 5.241, 3.370, 5.149, 4.508, 3.791, 6.350, 5.523, 5.201, 4.072, 4.898, 5.070, 3.776, 4.680, 6.178, 5.803, 3.807, 8.317, 3.728, 4.945, 4.446, 6.786, 3.495, 4.914, 3.417, 5.195, 7.491, 4.774, 5.819, 3.533, 3.791, 4.274, 5.195, 5.023, 6.411, 3.884, 6.645, 4.259, 4.633, 3.650, 8.049, 13.291, 7.660, 4.509, 3.884, 4.836, 5.117, 4.961, 2.777, 4.072, 4.852, 4.009, 5.241, 5.569, 5.944, 5.476, 2.325, 5.054, 4.243, 6.006, 2.980, 4.477, 5.257, 4.670, 5.288, 6.692, 5.335, 7.144, 8.852, 5.538, 4.992, 3.978, 4.150, 5.398, 6.053, 5.694, 9.391, 3.432, 6.693, 3.542, 6.583, 4.384, 6.817, 4.665, 5.694, 3.978, 4.041, 5.226, 4.633, 5.335, 5.070, 7.036, 4.727, 5.944, 5.304, 4.056, 4.258, 5.148, 7.488, 5.444, 4.696, 5.444, 5.866, 4.571, 3.635, 7.613, 4.321, 3.947, 4.446, 3.869, 3.198, 5.491, 5.289, 4.212, 4.633, 5.148, 4.009, 5.538, 5.008, 5.787, 3.510, 5.881, 3.494, 4.212, 5.600, 5.553, 5.258, 4.259, 8.299, 4.072, 4.383, 4.774, 9.859, 3.759, 5.756, 5.288, 5.726, 5.506, 5.553, 4.056, 5.382, 3.245, 6.770, 4.867, 3.900, 5.647, 7.832, 5.101, 3.931, 6.381, 5.023, 4.181, 3.354, 4.882, 5.070, 4.789, 7.753, 4.882, 5.429, 3.947, 5.226, 4.212, 5.008, 5.101, 4.102, 4.664, 4.820, 4.415, 7.155, 6.287, 7.832, 5.398, 4.243, 3.494, 5.491, 4.399, 5.522, 4.977, 4.259, 5.819, 5.741, 5.491, 5.288, 7.348, 5.226, 5.663, 8.736, 4.664, 4.633, 5.741, 4.400, 6.256, 5.257, 5.460, 7.082, 5.569, 5.507, 4.061, 4.259, 6.536, 4.657, 4.774, 8.611, 4.524, 4.430, 4.851, 4.040, 5.319, 4.851, 4.852, 4.696, 5.335, 7.051, 6.053, 3.760, 4.945, 4.446, 4.883, 5.569, 6.225, 5.070, 4.617, 6.084, 5.351, 4.805, 5.959, 7.254, 4.197, 4.618, 2.870, 5.242, 5.333, 4.618, 4.399, 7.707, 6.365, 3.416, 2.949, 3.401, 4.228, 4.118, 7.831, 5.209, 5.429, 5.538, 6.006, 3.713, 4.088, 3.479, 4.524, 5.132, 5.632, 4.649, 5.319, 6.037, 3.994, 6.131, 7.082, 3.011, 4.024, 5.008, 7.534, 5.928, 5.320, 6.302, 4.368, 10.202, 4.852, 4.134, 2.823, 4.040, 5.304, 5.320, 4.118, 3.806, 4.665, 5.179, 4.187, 2.964, 4.462, 4.586, 3.572, 5.807, 3.915, 5.101, 4.009, 4.727, 5.554, 6.662, 5.039, 4.147, 5.553, 5.164, 4.976, 4.400, 6.147, 5.101, 8.128, 5.663, 7.613, 5.570, 4.306, 4.462, 3.697, 5.054, 3.932, 3.621, 4.072, 4.712, 7.317, 5.522, 3.979, 5.023, 3.323, 7.785, 4.274, 5.600, 4.758, 4.212, 5.023, 6.988, 3.074, 5.024, 6.443, 3.588, 5.928, 3.495, 6.162, 5.725, 4.961, 3.947, 5.502, 4.789, 4.851, 3.978, 3.214, 8.393, 4.290, 4.617, 7.098, 5.959, 5.929, 7.426, 4.665, 5.959, 7.348, 3.464, 5.865, 7.675, 5.710, 4.946, 4.758, 6.100, 4.555, 3.604, 5.257, 5.427, 3.651, 4.431, 3.885, 4.727, 4.305, 4.212, 8.986, 5.055,

4.680, 6.568, 5.663, 3.042, 4.524, 5.772, 5.273, 3.245, 4.711, 6.100, 4.321, 6.162, 5.725, 3.042, 4.290, 5.335, 4.851, 7.847, 4.789, 6.177, 6.521, 4.758, 5.507, 3.128, 4.165, 4.353, 6.474, 7.238, 3.697, 2.840, 6.130, 4.821, 6.271, 7.894, 5.164, 5.678, 6.849, 4.680, 3.775, 3.042, 4.478, 4.274, 3.963, 5.928, 6.848, 3.744, 4.774, 5.397, 3.822, 6.958, 12.932, 2.995, 3.791, 5.382, 4.087, 6.411, 8.565, 8.019, 5.710, 5.038, 3.244, 6.131, 4.290, 4.789, 5.694, 4.477, 5.086, 4.680, 5.694, 4.726, 5.647, 6.177, 5.819, 5.382, 6.910, 7.144, 4.556, 7.052, 5.631, 5.226, 4.353, 5.507, 5.242, 4.727, 6.271, 6.661, 5.990, 5.707, 4.852, 3.713, 5.803, 4.383, 5.601, 5.429, 4.524, 6.459, 5.803, 4.633, 8.158, 3.989, 4.322, 4.009, 3.604, 4.829, 5.257, 5.085, 5.180, 4.336, 4.165, 6.068, 3.722, 6.303, 3.314, 7.160, 3.073, 9.159, 8.643, 4.961, 6.881, 7.519, 4.758, 6.287, 4.400, 7.176, 6.786, 4.598, 4.618, 5.429, 6.287, 6.320, 5.632, 2.902, 4.649, 3.915, 5.117, 10.156, 8.003, 4.821, 4.228, 5.507, 5.242, 3.991, 4.945, 7.940, 4.290, 7.550, 4.353, 7.254, 4.586, 5.320, 4.961, 5.429, 5.366, 4.368, 4.134, 5.943,

6.037, 6.568, 5.756, 6.412, 6.146, 5.242, 5.008, 3.463, 5.413, 6.084, 6.413, 3.681, 6.895, 8.081, 5.335, 4.727, 6.256, 4.493, 6.303, 4.041, 4.602, 3.806, 4.337, 5.054, 3.978, 6.053, 5.397, 5.179, 4.727, 7.020, 4.727, 5.304, 4.925, 4.135, 6.287, 4.493, 4.711, 3.994, 4.618, 3.978, 8.034, 4.125, 5.086, 3.604, 7.675, 5.663, 5.180, 6.177, 4.290, 4.976, 4.789, 6.194, 4.540, 3.698, 4.633, 6.053, 4.555, 7.815, 3.775, 2.496, 5.086, 6.022, 5.164, 5.959, 4.392, 5.366, 4.852, 4.774, 5.366, 10.062,

6.505, 5.476, 5.897, 5.507, 6.052, 6.895, 4.056, 6.412, 4.399, 7.940, 5.616, 7.160, 6.786, 5.882, 7.816, 5.843, 7.083, 5.787, 4.727, 6.037, 4.571, 7.893, 7.821, 5.507, 7.982, 11.217, 4.696, 6.396, 6.272, 5.990, 5.975, 4.415, 4.882, 7.706, 6.303, 4.711, 6.349, 2.949, 6.209, 5.788, 5.257, 5.476, 6.365, 3.807, 4.352, 5.070, 4.789, 5.741, 3.432, 4.134, 5.101, 4.509, 6.552, 5.273, 2.091, 7.207, 5.180, 4.399, 6.942, 4.477, 5.094, 6.662, 4.820, 7.051, 3.666, 4.368, 5.195, 6.178, 9.844, 4.586, 4.976, 5.975, 4.883, 6.568, 5.210, 3.307, 5.085, 5.959, 5.117, 6.443, 6.708, 4.961, 5.117, 5.335, 4.649, 6.927, 8.221, 6.021, 5.890, 5.085, 5.413, 5.204, 6.177, 4.618, 7.238, 3.400, 7.519, 6.989, 4.548, 7.441, 4.727, 5.335, 6.116, 7.754, 7.484, 7.644, 3.166, 6.435, 4.336, 5.632, 4.509, 3.507, 5.897, 6.537, 5.924, 7.207, 6.693, 3.729, 4.570, 5.429, 5.648, 5.612, 7.722, 7.489, 2.917, 3.775, 6.832, 7.472, 5.912, 5.148, 7.894, 15.475, 4.057, 4.649, 6.381, 6.037, 5.429, 4.774, 4.602, 6.605, 4.836, 4.852, 6.441, 4.758, 4.992, 4.820, 3.978, 7.066, 5.304, 8.455, 4.680, 5.585, 4.929, 4.446, 5.757, 6.771, 5.226, 5.023, 5.289, 5.148, 5.366, 4.212,

7.332, 5.601, 5.804, 3.962, 4.462, 5.569, 3.681, 4.883, 3.323, 6.224, 5.694, 5.289, 8.862, 4.009, 6.459, 8.190, 4.946, 3.557, 4.477, 4.645, 4.166, 4.290, 7.441, 5.894, 3.807, 7.020, 5.959, 4.436, 5.772, 4.587, 4.633, 5.382, 3.869, 5.226, 4.275, 5.039, 7.316, 7.442, 7.275, 5.569, 7.894, 4.680, 5.913, 4.228, 4.587, 7.780, 5.663, 5.569, 9.454, 4.462, 4.618, 5.320, 5.677, 4.992, 6.349, 7.612, 5.335, 5.397, 5.725, 6.022, 5.133, 5.242, 4.180, 5.897, 5.538, 5.335, 4.758, 5.678, 3.416, 7.004, 3.885, 6.397, 4.790, 4.836, 5.491, 3.572, 8.003, 4.555, 7.176, 5.476, 5.195, 5.070, 3.432, 5.164, 4.399, 4.524, 6.068, 3.167, 5.647, 5.054, 3.385, 4.821, 7.067, 5.881, 4.867, 6.474, 2.652, 5.654, 6.583, 4.571, 5.523, 3.968, 7.004, 6.334, 5.366, 4.773, 3.775, 3.026, 11.698, 5.179, 2.979, 6.334, 3.868, 4.664, 7.145, 4.721, 5.990, 7.051, 7.550, 4.040, 3.822, 6.084, 5.304, 5.523, 6.864, 4.759, 4.758, 6.599, 5.678, 4.353, 4.477, 5.569, 6.568, 5.616, 8.205, 6.442, 6.178, 3.260, 5.335, 5.304, 3.432, 3.525, 3.942, 5.164, 5.382, 4.961, 3.082, 4.103, 5.148, 8.721, 3.806, 4.789, 3.807, 4.165, 4.376, 5.132, 4.665, 4.711, 4.897, 6.225, 6.240, 5.460, 5.662, 5.086, 3.713, 5.507, 3.994, 6.178, 5.383, 3.666, 4.899, 5.085, 6.287, 7.457, 4.883, 6.645, 5.616, 5.897, 5.148, 6.567, 7.270, 4.961, 6.099, 5.507, 4.118, 4.291, 5.616, 5.866, 7.894, 12.698, 4.712, 7.815, 6.207, 15.912, 6.209, 4.290, 8.471, 6.615, 5.544, 3.759, 4.275, 4.773, 4.446, 4.446, 3.776, 4.430, 4.196, 3.760, 3.759, 5.616, 5.881, 4.633, 3.276, 5.163, 7.410, 4.337, 4.243, 4.248, 5.226, 5.975, 6.147, 6.240, 6.131, 3.885, 9.609, 4.571, 4.633, 3.822, 5.506, 5.257, 3.759, 5.787, 3.651, 4.977, 6.520, 4.602, 4.493, 4.945, 4.820, 7.472, 5.211, 7.098, 4.961, 4.087, 5.054, 5.413, 5.179, 3.448, 4.103, 6.053, 3.713, 6.833, 7.292, 7.426, 5.975, 2.293, 7.628, 5.242, 6.302, 5.507, 6.225, 3.494, 8.596, 6.866, 4.711, 5.133, 3.276, 5.663, 4.758, 4.009, 4.446, 4.727, 4.758, 2.839, 6.474, 6.100, 5.179, 6.911, 10.624, 6.302, 5.710, 4.867, 2.855, 8.143, 7.192, 6.552, 6.256, 4.461, 4.384, 7.566, 5.226, 5.117, 6.583, 4.493, 5.882, 4.337, 6.677, 6.521, 5.023, 5.663, 5.288, 7.426, 7.285, 5.912, 7.020, 4.446, 4.680, 4.275, 4.821, 2.153, 5.288, 6.412, 7.363, 4.446, 6.147, 8.456, 7.111, 3.807, 5.180, 5.460, 4.227, 4.899, 4.680, 4.820, 5.241, 3.916, 3.37mz0, 4.634, 5.164, 3.744, 5.990, 4.664, 4.929, 5.086, 4.056, 4.384, 4.555, 6.771, 3.884, 2.964, 5.714, 3.978, 6.567, 10.059, 5.959, 7.769, 4.384, 5.070, 4.664, 4.805, 5.133, 3.994, 4.337, 3.916, 3.884, 4.446, 4.056, 5.117, 3.635, 6.069, 6.630, 11.794, 4.337, 2.200, 3.646, 6.474, 4.805, 5.429, 9.063, 4.087, 12.543, 4.867, 5.164, 5.257, 5.928, 7.800, 5.445, 3.104, 4.852, 3.776, 6.755, 4.322, 6.646, 5.444, 8.190, 5.648, 3.908, 5.522, 9.422, 3.900, 3.525, 2.403, 4.992, 2.824, 4.451, 4.618, 2.902, 3.915, 5.763, 3.214, 4.680, 3.790, 5.350, 5.429, 5.148, 7.508, 4.976, 4.009, 6.458, 4.711, 6.022, 5.975, 5.039, 6.895, 4.961, 5.273, 4.072, 3.900, 5.725, 5.023, 5.273, 4.243, 4.618, 4.337, 5.133, 4.134, 4.336, 5.429, 3.993, 5.007, 4.414, 4.332, 4.259, 5.803, 3.884, 7.756, 4.197, 4.040, 6.318, 3.994, 2.559, 4.290, 5.195, 9.269, 4.696,

7.691, 4.790, 3.900, 5.460, 7.987, 6.661, 7.067, 5.944, 8.783, 2.949, 5.429, 5.085, 6.006, 3.744, 3.323, 4.789, 5.912, 6.411, 8.732, 5.943, 4.680, 5.913, 6.116, 6.022, 4.321, 5.648, 5.850, 5.272, 4.899, 4.212, 6.302, 5.117, 4.773, 6.474, 5.226, 5.132, 6.146, 6.131, 9.223, 5.210, 5.070, 4.508, 8.642, 5.507, 7.613, 6.709, 4.477, 4.368, 4.431, 5.740, 7.238, 6.802, 5.039, 5.101, 5.506, 6.958, 4.252, 4.696, 5.397, 6.037, 3.510, 4.462, 6.490, 4.508, 4.584, 3.884, 6.053, 5.834, 4.727, 4.649, 7.379, 5.015, 3.822, 4.805, 3.401, 7.005, 6.240, 6.552, 5.117, 6.474, 7.363, 4.789, 4.696, 6.115, 5.619, 6.458, 7.395, 7.223, 13.916, 6.661, 5.117, 4.071, 6.443, 7.254, 5.679, 5.008, 6.318, 3.885, 4.103, 4.602, 4.836, 5.007, 5.163, 5.366, 6.957, 4.322, 5.164, 10.967, 5.428, 5.070, 5.819, 5.211, 4.212, 8.860, 5.258, 6.037, 3.292, 6.879, 11.014, 5.242, 5.023, 6.396, 5.148, 6.037, 3.697, 6.225, 8.222, 5.164, 5.897, 5.584, 7.083, 4.835, 4.977, 5.428, 5.007, 4.668, 9.204, 5.335, 4.876, 5.039, 4.665, 10.780, 6.973, 3.338, 5.440, 4.461, 4.071, 5.210, 3.822, 5.148, 7.551, 5.023, 4.509, 6.318, 4.477, 5.694, 5.164, 6.084, 5.164, 4.493, 3.401, 4.540, 6.708, 5.164, 5.648, 7.738, 3.245, 4.166, 4.446, 7.332, 6.661, 5.649, 4.415, 8.081, 4.602, 6.521, 4.960, 2.808, 6.100, 6.069, 5.467, 4.352, 4.134, 3.245, 4.977, 6.708, 5.569, 6.677, 4.992, 5.039, 3.784, 6.053, 5.694, 6.505, 4.134, 5.304, 4.570, 4.742, 5.959, 6.349, 10.265, 4.165, 4.134, 5.897, 4.555, 3.822, 5.366, 4.337, 5.117, 7.738, 4.726, 5.803, 5.278, 5.366, 3.838, 5.834, 4.499, 5.398, 5.289, 6.037, 5.024, 6.006, 4.337, 4.587, 5.546, 6.053, 7.301, 5.772, 7.114, 5.803, 4.743, 4.852, 4.930, 3.510, 4.930, 3.760, 5.710, 5.616, 4.665, 5.429, 4.743, 2.668, 5.382, 5.928, 6.100, 2.621, 6.115, 8.502, 5.039, 5.070, 3.213, 5.943, 8.643, 5.007, 7.511, 2.605, 7.379, 7.160, 5.195, 8.284, 3.728, 5.507, 4.337, 4.118, 4.898, 4.805, 4.852, 4.602, 3.869, 8.205, 3.869, 7.457, 4.040, 3.775, 5.148, 4.836, 6.662, 5.694, 3.713, 4.056, 3.401, 4.898, 5.039, 5.850, 7.784, 4.379, 3.666, 9.188, 5.117, 3.947, 4.790, 6.973, 3.697, 6.166, 5.632, 3.635, 6.022, 6.755, 4.415, 4.243, 5.242, 6.896, 4.181, 4.882, 4.758, 4.945, 5.896, 4.383, 5.413, 4.976, 4.804, 6.130, 5.039, 3.744, 4.165, 6.552, 7.098, 4.462, 4.571, 4.789, 5.195, 5.199, 4.274, 5.242, 4.149, 7.511, 7.098, 7.768, 5.086, 5.132, 4.617, 6.100, 6.677, 4.789, 4.633, 4.946, 4.165, 5.725, 11.388, 5.725, 7.145, 4.409, 4.321, 4.415, 4.274, 5.522, 6.583, 5.928, 5.474, 4.415, 5.039, 4.992, 3.588, 4.836, 4.539, 5.148, 4.275, 4.618, 3.541, 5.507, 5.335, 5.600, 6.568, 6.211, 5.086, 6.817, 4.321, 4.399, 4.587, 3.822, 3.635, 4.430, 4.852, 5.631, 5.132, 4.571, 6.724, 3.088, 4.259, 4.364, 7.363, 6.131, 7.493, 3.448, 5.912, 3.868, 4.895, 4.165, 3.885, 4.181, 4.898, 5.148, 4.492, 5.008, 3.947, 2.917, 4.259, 4.789, 7.722, 3.323, 4.571, 3.806, 6.100, 3.027, 3.588, 6.645, 5.943, 4.368, 6.006, 7.280, 5.461, 3.963, 5.929, 5.835,



number of times: 7620/7621
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.416 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 3.891 (σ = 0.77)
best avg50: 4.632 (σ = 0.87)
best avg100: 4.782 (σ = 0.90)
best avg500: 5.083 (σ = 0.98)
best avg1000: 5.150 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5000: 5.407 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 5.514 (σ = 1.17)
session mean: 5.665

didn't do as many solves today as I wanted - _only_ 414 instead of 559. Yikes. But at this point I think all of my schoolwork can be spread over Christmas break, so I can pretty much just cube all day for these last few days.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 18, 2013)

Day 27


Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,

6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442,

5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770,

4.712, 4.165, 6.412, 4.758, 7.083, 4.633, 5.086, 5.055, 4.586, 5.102, 4.929, 5.897, 6.021, 6.380, 5.289, 4.181, 5.289, 8.190, 4.353, 6.833, 4.789, 5.620, 6.084, 5.975, 3.542, 3.900, 6.318, 5.398, 7.988, 5.241, 3.370, 5.149, 4.508, 3.791, 6.350, 5.523, 5.201, 4.072, 4.898, 5.070, 3.776, 4.680, 6.178, 5.803, 3.807, 8.317, 3.728, 4.945, 4.446, 6.786, 3.495, 4.914, 3.417, 5.195, 7.491, 4.774, 5.819, 3.533, 3.791, 4.274, 5.195, 5.023, 6.411, 3.884, 6.645, 4.259, 4.633, 3.650, 8.049, 13.291, 7.660, 4.509, 3.884, 4.836, 5.117, 4.961, 2.777, 4.072, 4.852, 4.009, 5.241, 5.569, 5.944, 5.476, 2.325, 5.054, 4.243, 6.006, 2.980, 4.477, 5.257, 4.670, 5.288, 6.692, 5.335, 7.144, 8.852, 5.538, 4.992, 3.978, 4.150, 5.398, 6.053, 5.694, 9.391, 3.432, 6.693, 3.542, 6.583, 4.384, 6.817, 4.665, 5.694, 3.978, 4.041, 5.226, 4.633, 5.335, 5.070, 7.036, 4.727, 5.944, 5.304, 4.056, 4.258, 5.148, 7.488, 5.444, 4.696, 5.444, 5.866, 4.571, 3.635, 7.613, 4.321, 3.947, 4.446, 3.869, 3.198, 5.491, 5.289, 4.212, 4.633, 5.148, 4.009, 5.538, 5.008, 5.787, 3.510, 5.881, 3.494, 4.212, 5.600, 5.553, 5.258, 4.259, 8.299, 4.072, 4.383, 4.774, 9.859, 3.759, 5.756, 5.288, 5.726, 5.506, 5.553, 4.056, 5.382, 3.245, 6.770, 4.867, 3.900, 5.647, 7.832, 5.101, 3.931, 6.381, 5.023, 4.181, 3.354, 4.882, 5.070, 4.789, 7.753, 4.882, 5.429, 3.947, 5.226, 4.212, 5.008, 5.101, 4.102, 4.664, 4.820, 4.415, 7.155, 6.287, 7.832, 5.398, 4.243, 3.494, 5.491, 4.399, 5.522, 4.977, 4.259, 5.819, 5.741, 5.491, 5.288, 7.348, 5.226, 5.663, 8.736, 4.664, 4.633, 5.741, 4.400, 6.256, 5.257, 5.460, 7.082, 5.569, 5.507, 4.061, 4.259, 6.536, 4.657, 4.774, 8.611, 4.524, 4.430, 4.851, 4.040, 5.319, 4.851, 4.852, 4.696, 5.335, 7.051, 6.053, 3.760, 4.945, 4.446, 4.883, 5.569, 6.225, 5.070, 4.617, 6.084, 5.351, 4.805, 5.959, 7.254, 4.197, 4.618, 2.870, 5.242, 5.333, 4.618, 4.399, 7.707, 6.365, 3.416, 2.949, 3.401, 4.228, 4.118, 7.831, 5.209, 5.429, 5.538, 6.006, 3.713, 4.088, 3.479, 4.524, 5.132, 5.632, 4.649, 5.319, 6.037, 3.994, 6.131, 7.082, 3.011, 4.024, 5.008, 7.534, 5.928, 5.320, 6.302, 4.368, 10.202, 4.852, 4.134, 2.823, 4.040, 5.304, 5.320, 4.118, 3.806, 4.665, 5.179, 4.187, 2.964, 4.462, 4.586, 3.572, 5.807, 3.915, 5.101, 4.009, 4.727, 5.554, 6.662, 5.039, 4.147, 5.553, 5.164, 4.976, 4.400, 6.147, 5.101, 8.128, 5.663, 7.613, 5.570, 4.306, 4.462, 3.697, 5.054, 3.932, 3.621, 4.072, 4.712, 7.317, 5.522, 3.979, 5.023, 3.323, 7.785, 4.274, 5.600, 4.758, 4.212, 5.023, 6.988, 3.074, 5.024, 6.443, 3.588, 5.928, 3.495, 6.162, 5.725, 4.961, 3.947, 5.502, 4.789, 4.851, 3.978, 3.214, 8.393, 4.290, 4.617, 7.098, 5.959, 5.929, 7.426, 4.665, 5.959, 7.348, 3.464, 5.865, 7.675, 5.710, 4.946, 4.758, 6.100, 4.555, 3.604, 5.257, 5.427, 3.651, 4.431, 3.885, 4.727, 4.305, 4.212, 8.986, 5.055,

4.680, 6.568, 5.663, 3.042, 4.524, 5.772, 5.273, 3.245, 4.711, 6.100, 4.321, 6.162, 5.725, 3.042, 4.290, 5.335, 4.851, 7.847, 4.789, 6.177, 6.521, 4.758, 5.507, 3.128, 4.165, 4.353, 6.474, 7.238, 3.697, 2.840, 6.130, 4.821, 6.271, 7.894, 5.164, 5.678, 6.849, 4.680, 3.775, 3.042, 4.478, 4.274, 3.963, 5.928, 6.848, 3.744, 4.774, 5.397, 3.822, 6.958, 12.932, 2.995, 3.791, 5.382, 4.087, 6.411, 8.565, 8.019, 5.710, 5.038, 3.244, 6.131, 4.290, 4.789, 5.694, 4.477, 5.086, 4.680, 5.694, 4.726, 5.647, 6.177, 5.819, 5.382, 6.910, 7.144, 4.556, 7.052, 5.631, 5.226, 4.353, 5.507, 5.242, 4.727, 6.271, 6.661, 5.990, 5.707, 4.852, 3.713, 5.803, 4.383, 5.601, 5.429, 4.524, 6.459, 5.803, 4.633, 8.158, 3.989, 4.322, 4.009, 3.604, 4.829, 5.257, 5.085, 5.180, 4.336, 4.165, 6.068, 3.722, 6.303, 3.314, 7.160, 3.073, 9.159, 8.643, 4.961, 6.881, 7.519, 4.758, 6.287, 4.400, 7.176, 6.786, 4.598, 4.618, 5.429, 6.287, 6.320, 5.632, 2.902, 4.649, 3.915, 5.117, 10.156, 8.003, 4.821, 4.228, 5.507, 5.242, 3.991, 4.945, 7.940, 4.290, 7.550, 4.353, 7.254, 4.586, 5.320, 4.961, 5.429, 5.366, 4.368, 4.134, 5.943,

6.037, 6.568, 5.756, 6.412, 6.146, 5.242, 5.008, 3.463, 5.413, 6.084, 6.413, 3.681, 6.895, 8.081, 5.335, 4.727, 6.256, 4.493, 6.303, 4.041, 4.602, 3.806, 4.337, 5.054, 3.978, 6.053, 5.397, 5.179, 4.727, 7.020, 4.727, 5.304, 4.925, 4.135, 6.287, 4.493, 4.711, 3.994, 4.618, 3.978, 8.034, 4.125, 5.086, 3.604, 7.675, 5.663, 5.180, 6.177, 4.290, 4.976, 4.789, 6.194, 4.540, 3.698, 4.633, 6.053, 4.555, 7.815, 3.775, 2.496, 5.086, 6.022, 5.164, 5.959, 4.392, 5.366, 4.852, 4.774, 5.366, 10.062,

6.505, 5.476, 5.897, 5.507, 6.052, 6.895, 4.056, 6.412, 4.399, 7.940, 5.616, 7.160, 6.786, 5.882, 7.816, 5.843, 7.083, 5.787, 4.727, 6.037, 4.571, 7.893, 7.821, 5.507, 7.982, 11.217, 4.696, 6.396, 6.272, 5.990, 5.975, 4.415, 4.882, 7.706, 6.303, 4.711, 6.349, 2.949, 6.209, 5.788, 5.257, 5.476, 6.365, 3.807, 4.352, 5.070, 4.789, 5.741, 3.432, 4.134, 5.101, 4.509, 6.552, 5.273, 2.091, 7.207, 5.180, 4.399, 6.942, 4.477, 5.094, 6.662, 4.820, 7.051, 3.666, 4.368, 5.195, 6.178, 9.844, 4.586, 4.976, 5.975, 4.883, 6.568, 5.210, 3.307, 5.085, 5.959, 5.117, 6.443, 6.708, 4.961, 5.117, 5.335, 4.649, 6.927, 8.221, 6.021, 5.890, 5.085, 5.413, 5.204, 6.177, 4.618, 7.238, 3.400, 7.519, 6.989, 4.548, 7.441, 4.727, 5.335, 6.116, 7.754, 7.484, 7.644, 3.166, 6.435, 4.336, 5.632, 4.509, 3.507, 5.897, 6.537, 5.924, 7.207, 6.693, 3.729, 4.570, 5.429, 5.648, 5.612, 7.722, 7.489, 2.917, 3.775, 6.832, 7.472, 5.912, 5.148, 7.894, 15.475, 4.057, 4.649, 6.381, 6.037, 5.429, 4.774, 4.602, 6.605, 4.836, 4.852, 6.441, 4.758, 4.992, 4.820, 3.978, 7.066, 5.304, 8.455, 4.680, 5.585, 4.929, 4.446, 5.757, 6.771, 5.226, 5.023, 5.289, 5.148, 5.366, 4.212,

7.332, 5.601, 5.804, 3.962, 4.462, 5.569, 3.681, 4.883, 3.323, 6.224, 5.694, 5.289, 8.862, 4.009, 6.459, 8.190, 4.946, 3.557, 4.477, 4.645, 4.166, 4.290, 7.441, 5.894, 3.807, 7.020, 5.959, 4.436, 5.772, 4.587, 4.633, 5.382, 3.869, 5.226, 4.275, 5.039, 7.316, 7.442, 7.275, 5.569, 7.894, 4.680, 5.913, 4.228, 4.587, 7.780, 5.663, 5.569, 9.454, 4.462, 4.618, 5.320, 5.677, 4.992, 6.349, 7.612, 5.335, 5.397, 5.725, 6.022, 5.133, 5.242, 4.180, 5.897, 5.538, 5.335, 4.758, 5.678, 3.416, 7.004, 3.885, 6.397, 4.790, 4.836, 5.491, 3.572, 8.003, 4.555, 7.176, 5.476, 5.195, 5.070, 3.432, 5.164, 4.399, 4.524, 6.068, 3.167, 5.647, 5.054, 3.385, 4.821, 7.067, 5.881, 4.867, 6.474, 2.652, 5.654, 6.583, 4.571, 5.523, 3.968, 7.004, 6.334, 5.366, 4.773, 3.775, 3.026, 11.698, 5.179, 2.979, 6.334, 3.868, 4.664, 7.145, 4.721, 5.990, 7.051, 7.550, 4.040, 3.822, 6.084, 5.304, 5.523, 6.864, 4.759, 4.758, 6.599, 5.678, 4.353, 4.477, 5.569, 6.568, 5.616, 8.205, 6.442, 6.178, 3.260, 5.335, 5.304, 3.432, 3.525, 3.942, 5.164, 5.382, 4.961, 3.082, 4.103, 5.148, 8.721, 3.806, 4.789, 3.807, 4.165, 4.376, 5.132, 4.665, 4.711, 4.897, 6.225, 6.240, 5.460, 5.662, 5.086, 3.713, 5.507, 3.994, 6.178, 5.383, 3.666, 4.899, 5.085, 6.287, 7.457, 4.883, 6.645, 5.616, 5.897, 5.148, 6.567, 7.270, 4.961, 6.099, 5.507, 4.118, 4.291, 5.616, 5.866, 7.894, 12.698, 4.712, 7.815, 6.207, 15.912, 6.209, 4.290, 8.471, 6.615, 5.544, 3.759, 4.275, 4.773, 4.446, 4.446, 3.776, 4.430, 4.196, 3.760, 3.759, 5.616, 5.881, 4.633, 3.276, 5.163, 7.410, 4.337, 4.243, 4.248, 5.226, 5.975, 6.147, 6.240, 6.131, 3.885, 9.609, 4.571, 4.633, 3.822, 5.506, 5.257, 3.759, 5.787, 3.651, 4.977, 6.520, 4.602, 4.493, 4.945, 4.820, 7.472, 5.211, 7.098, 4.961, 4.087, 5.054, 5.413, 5.179, 3.448, 4.103, 6.053, 3.713, 6.833, 7.292, 7.426, 5.975, 2.293, 7.628, 5.242, 6.302, 5.507, 6.225, 3.494, 8.596, 6.866, 4.711, 5.133, 3.276, 5.663, 4.758, 4.009, 4.446, 4.727, 4.758, 2.839, 6.474, 6.100, 5.179, 6.911, 10.624, 6.302, 5.710, 4.867, 2.855, 8.143, 7.192, 6.552, 6.256, 4.461, 4.384, 7.566, 5.226, 5.117, 6.583, 4.493, 5.882, 4.337, 6.677, 6.521, 5.023, 5.663, 5.288, 7.426, 7.285, 5.912, 7.020, 4.446, 4.680, 4.275, 4.821, 2.153, 5.288, 6.412, 7.363, 4.446, 6.147, 8.456, 7.111, 3.807, 5.180, 5.460, 4.227, 4.899, 4.680, 4.820, 5.241, 3.916, 3.37mz0, 4.634, 5.164, 3.744, 5.990, 4.664, 4.929, 5.086, 4.056, 4.384, 4.555, 6.771, 3.884, 2.964, 5.714, 3.978, 6.567, 10.059, 5.959, 7.769, 4.384, 5.070, 4.664, 4.805, 5.133, 3.994, 4.337, 3.916, 3.884, 4.446, 4.056, 5.117, 3.635, 6.069, 6.630, 11.794, 4.337, 2.200, 3.646, 6.474, 4.805, 5.429, 9.063, 4.087, 12.543, 4.867, 5.164, 5.257, 5.928, 7.800, 5.445, 3.104, 4.852, 3.776, 6.755, 4.322, 6.646, 5.444, 8.190, 5.648, 3.908, 5.522, 9.422, 3.900, 3.525, 2.403, 4.992, 2.824, 4.451, 4.618, 2.902, 3.915, 5.763, 3.214, 4.680, 3.790, 5.350, 5.429, 5.148, 7.508, 4.976, 4.009, 6.458, 4.711, 6.022, 5.975, 5.039, 6.895, 4.961, 5.273, 4.072, 3.900, 5.725, 5.023, 5.273, 4.243, 4.618, 4.337, 5.133, 4.134, 4.336, 5.429, 3.993, 5.007, 4.414, 4.332, 4.259, 5.803, 3.884, 7.756, 4.197, 4.040, 6.318, 3.994, 2.559, 4.290, 5.195, 9.269, 4.696,

7.691, 4.790, 3.900, 5.460, 7.987, 6.661, 7.067, 5.944, 8.783, 2.949, 5.429, 5.085, 6.006, 3.744, 3.323, 4.789, 5.912, 6.411, 8.732, 5.943, 4.680, 5.913, 6.116, 6.022, 4.321, 5.648, 5.850, 5.272, 4.899, 4.212, 6.302, 5.117, 4.773, 6.474, 5.226, 5.132, 6.146, 6.131, 9.223, 5.210, 5.070, 4.508, 8.642, 5.507, 7.613, 6.709, 4.477, 4.368, 4.431, 5.740, 7.238, 6.802, 5.039, 5.101, 5.506, 6.958, 4.252, 4.696, 5.397, 6.037, 3.510, 4.462, 6.490, 4.508, 4.584, 3.884, 6.053, 5.834, 4.727, 4.649, 7.379, 5.015, 3.822, 4.805, 3.401, 7.005, 6.240, 6.552, 5.117, 6.474, 7.363, 4.789, 4.696, 6.115, 5.619, 6.458, 7.395, 7.223, 13.916, 6.661, 5.117, 4.071, 6.443, 7.254, 5.679, 5.008, 6.318, 3.885, 4.103, 4.602, 4.836, 5.007, 5.163, 5.366, 6.957, 4.322, 5.164, 10.967, 5.428, 5.070, 5.819, 5.211, 4.212, 8.860, 5.258, 6.037, 3.292, 6.879, 11.014, 5.242, 5.023, 6.396, 5.148, 6.037, 3.697, 6.225, 8.222, 5.164, 5.897, 5.584, 7.083, 4.835, 4.977, 5.428, 5.007, 4.668, 9.204, 5.335, 4.876, 5.039, 4.665, 10.780, 6.973, 3.338, 5.440, 4.461, 4.071, 5.210, 3.822, 5.148, 7.551, 5.023, 4.509, 6.318, 4.477, 5.694, 5.164, 6.084, 5.164, 4.493, 3.401, 4.540, 6.708, 5.164, 5.648, 7.738, 3.245, 4.166, 4.446, 7.332, 6.661, 5.649, 4.415, 8.081, 4.602, 6.521, 4.960, 2.808, 6.100, 6.069, 5.467, 4.352, 4.134, 3.245, 4.977, 6.708, 5.569, 6.677, 4.992, 5.039, 3.784, 6.053, 5.694, 6.505, 4.134, 5.304, 4.570, 4.742, 5.959, 6.349, 10.265, 4.165, 4.134, 5.897, 4.555, 3.822, 5.366, 4.337, 5.117, 7.738, 4.726, 5.803, 5.278, 5.366, 3.838, 5.834, 4.499, 5.398, 5.289, 6.037, 5.024, 6.006, 4.337, 4.587, 5.546, 6.053, 7.301, 5.772, 7.114, 5.803, 4.743, 4.852, 4.930, 3.510, 4.930, 3.760, 5.710, 5.616, 4.665, 5.429, 4.743, 2.668, 5.382, 5.928, 6.100, 2.621, 6.115, 8.502, 5.039, 5.070, 3.213, 5.943, 8.643, 5.007, 7.511, 2.605, 7.379, 7.160, 5.195, 8.284, 3.728, 5.507, 4.337, 4.118, 4.898, 4.805, 4.852, 4.602, 3.869, 8.205, 3.869, 7.457, 4.040, 3.775, 5.148, 4.836, 6.662, 5.694, 3.713, 4.056, 3.401, 4.898, 5.039, 5.850, 7.784, 4.379, 3.666, 9.188, 5.117, 3.947, 4.790, 6.973, 3.697, 6.166, 5.632, 3.635, 6.022, 6.755, 4.415, 4.243, 5.242, 6.896, 4.181, 4.882, 4.758, 4.945, 5.896, 4.383, 5.413, 4.976, 4.804, 6.130, 5.039, 3.744, 4.165, 6.552, 7.098, 4.462, 4.571, 4.789, 5.195, 5.199, 4.274, 5.242, 4.149, 7.511, 7.098, 7.768, 5.086, 5.132, 4.617, 6.100, 6.677, 4.789, 4.633, 4.946, 4.165, 5.725, 11.388, 5.725, 7.145, 4.409, 4.321, 4.415, 4.274, 5.522, 6.583, 5.928, 5.474, 4.415, 5.039, 4.992, 3.588, 4.836, 4.539, 5.148, 4.275, 4.618, 3.541, 5.507, 5.335, 5.600, 6.568, 6.211, 5.086, 6.817, 4.321, 4.399, 4.587, 3.822, 3.635, 4.430, 4.852, 5.631, 5.132, 4.571, 6.724, 3.088, 4.259, 4.364, 7.363, 6.131, 7.493, 3.448, 5.912, 3.868, 4.895, 4.165, 3.885, 4.181, 4.898, 5.148, 4.492, 5.008, 3.947, 2.917, 4.259, 4.789, 7.722, 3.323, 4.571, 3.806, 6.100, 3.027, 3.588, 6.645, 5.943, 4.368, 6.006, 7.280, 5.461, 3.963, 5.929, 5.835,

4.914, 3.447, 5.632, 6.506, 6.646, 5.631, 7.059, 3.572, 4.821, 3.214, 7.307, 5.491, 4.539, 3.713, 4.025, 5.944, 4.134, 7.737, 3.667, 4.711, 3.370, 3.666, 4.337, 5.584, 5.507, 4.134, 4.087, 4.025, 4.197, 3.993, 5.367, 3.978, 6.755, 6.240, 5.601, 3.588, 5.444, 4.789, 3.745, 4.197, 4.274, 5.616, 5.429, 5.835, 5.132, 5.296, 2.730, 4.180, 6.396, 4.237, 6.146, 6.552, 4.290, 6.396, 5.538, 5.133, 6.914, 7.317, 6.069, 5.351, 5.475, 9.126, 4.664, 4.945, 4.836, 4.352, 5.148, 3.432, 6.396, 5.351, 3.822, 4.363, 5.631, 5.273, 5.023, 4.103, 7.191, 4.586, 4.025, 6.911, 6.396, 3.666, 4.555, 3.760, 4.680, 5.710, 3.822, 6.217, 7.161, 11.092, 4.285, 5.601, 5.616, 4.196, 5.819, 5.304, 4.602, 4.305, 4.212, 4.087, 4.243, 5.882, 5.210, 4.430, 6.818, 8.303, 5.117, 5.304, 3.260, 7.531, 6.006, 4.633, 6.474, 4.711, 5.569, 2.995, 5.429, 3.385, 4.727, 4.430, 3.978, 4.119, 4.337, 3.900, 4.181, 3.260, 6.396, 3.526, 3.323, 5.960, 3.775, 4.165, 3.354, 8.003, 5.102, 3.915, 3.213, 4.134, 4.228, 3.713, 5.881, 9.703, 5.241, 3.776, 6.427, 2.777, 4.478, 5.210, 4.805, 6.302, 4.727, 4.508, 4.805, 6.989, 6.240, 5.413, 6.584, 8.456, 3.760, 5.039, 3.541, 4.758, 3.104, 4.227, 5.226, 2.938, 3.884, 4.539, 8.175, 2.761, 3.901, 3.401, 4.477, 5.414, 4.399, 5.086, 4.571, 6.672, 4.227, 5.991, 4.618, 4.964, 5.507, 7.785, 3.573, 5.078, 5.242, 6.271, 5.211, 5.320, 2.808, 7.270, 6.677, 4.696, 4.212, 5.273, 3.791, 5.039, 4.711, 4.976, 5.273, 4.431, 4.820, 5.726, 6.318, 8.393, 5.117, 4.415, 5.304, 4.275, 3.853, 3.432, 12.667, 3.853, 5.226, 4.103, 4.227, 5.803, 7.192, 4.929, 6.381, 5.663, 3.962, 7.051, 4.508, 4.415, 6.053, 17.238, 6.412, 8.611, 6.739, 4.415, 6.318, 4.587, 3.620, 6.146, 8.221, 4.789, 7.566, 4.134, 6.458, 5.585, 2.995, 5.850, 5.320, 7.488, 4.961, 4.914, 8.158, 5.772, 4.524, 3.541, 5.928, 4.056, 4.571, 7.410, 5.491, 3.338, 5.304, 4.992, 4.196, 5.741, 5.117, 4.727, 4.228, 4.711, 5.913, 6.552, 5.226, 4.805, 5.117, 5.912, 7.185, 4.181, 5.039, 7.083, 4.398, 5.835, 4.118, 13.587, 7.722, 4.493, 4.212, 8.330, 6.630, 5.475, 3.916, 4.352, 7.239, 4.930, 4.556, 6.817, 5.257, 6.022, 6.599, 3.448, 5.195, 5.304, 3.432, 4.689, 7.161, 3.104, 5.382, 6.319, 7.160, 5.741, 6.879, 7.644, 5.008, 4.665, 6.442, 5.866, 4.089, 4.446, 5.039, 4.790, 4.352, 5.882, 5.460, 4.820, 5.117, 4.243, 5.819, 6.271, 4.040, 4.695, 4.711, 3.822, 6.474, 3.510, 5.195, 4.790, 4.774, 3.494, 3.869, 4.789, 4.533, 5.288, 5.632, 4.397, 4.368, 3.791, 5.757, 5.616, 6.739, 5.522, 4.830, 3.510, 5.460, 5.304, 5.039, 6.427, 6.100, 7.215, 8.471, 5.304, 5.616, 4.414, 4.851, 4.415, 4.945, 5.179, 6.770, 4.852, 3.963, 5.476, 3.697, 6.818, 4.322, 4.149, 3.868, 4.540, 8.143, 5.226, 5.772, 3.775, 5.413, 5.023, 3.291, 4.134, 5.366, 3.510, 4.143, 3.588, 5.117, 6.147, 4.352, 6.006, 3.385, 6.052, 4.508, 5.569, 5.195, 5.145, 4.368, 5.647, 3.667, 5.611, 6.068, 6.692, 3.931, 5.164, 4.836, 4.399, 4.851, 6.926, 5.008, 4.337, 4.290, 4.087, 5.132, 6.661, 5.834, 4.651, 6.084, 4.352, 5.366, 6.863, 6.068, 3.916, 3.479, 5.146, 3.822, 8.284, 6.178, 4.461, 3.713, 4.915, 2.668, 6.364, 4.025, 4.540, 5.444, 5.109, 4.259, 4.742, 7.004, 6.131, 3.776, 7.145, 3.370, 6.723, 7.691, 5.367, 11.014, 6.677, 5.304, 5.944, 5.179, 5.342, 4.399, 5.679, 4.586, 7.178, 6.521, 5.008, 4.664, 3.212, 6.693, 5.007, 6.614, 4.196, 12.308, 4.602, 4.025, 5.398, 7.910, 3.604, 4.493, 3.089, 4.072, 4.337, 4.899, 5.896, 3.619, 6.801, 7.379, 3.307, 6.896, 5.320, 5.132, 7.207, 3.323, 4.727, 5.631, 5.086, 5.304, 2.793, 5.685, 5.211, 5.304, 4.428, 3.478, 3.744, 8.846, 3.511, 5.024, 5.694, 3.619, 4.898, 6.224, 4.415, 3.416, 3.884, 4.696, 5.179, 4.929, 3.865, 4.274, 7.784, 5.007, 5.087, 6.209, 6.131, 6.770, 4.277, 4.166, 4.353, 4.852, 3.459, 4.836, 5.257, 4.102, 4.446, 2.714, 4.992, 5.397, 7.878, 4.789, 4.228, 6.256, 5.850, 5.553, 4.477, 3.698, 6.396, 4.321, 9.828, 4.813, 8.237, 4.165, 4.539, 4.805, 3.619, 5.678, 6.895, 7.332, 6.973, 6.287, 5.211, 4.212, 4.244, 6.286, 9.532, 4.274, 5.787, 4.025, 4.960, 11.550, 4.914, 4.181, 5.117, 5.055, 5.912, 9.469, 5.335



number of times: 8186/8187
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.416 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 3.891 (σ = 0.77)
*best avg50: 4.612 (σ = 1.01)*
best avg100: 4.782 (σ = 0.90)
best avg500: 5.068 (σ = 0.99)
best avg1000: 5.150 (σ = 0.99)
best avg5000: 5.353 (σ = 1.09)

session avg: 5.487 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 5.636

Really tired but tried to do 595 solves. I'm significantly slower when tired though (~5.2-5.5 vs 4.9-5.1 when not tired). It's kind of annoying because I keep getting slow (7+) solves. 566 solves is still pretty good.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 18, 2013)

I believe in you Ickathu :tu


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I can make it 

Day 28



Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,

6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442,

5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770,

4.712, 4.165, 6.412, 4.758, 7.083, 4.633, 5.086, 5.055, 4.586, 5.102, 4.929, 5.897, 6.021, 6.380, 5.289, 4.181, 5.289, 8.190, 4.353, 6.833, 4.789, 5.620, 6.084, 5.975, 3.542, 3.900, 6.318, 5.398, 7.988, 5.241, 3.370, 5.149, 4.508, 3.791, 6.350, 5.523, 5.201, 4.072, 4.898, 5.070, 3.776, 4.680, 6.178, 5.803, 3.807, 8.317, 3.728, 4.945, 4.446, 6.786, 3.495, 4.914, 3.417, 5.195, 7.491, 4.774, 5.819, 3.533, 3.791, 4.274, 5.195, 5.023, 6.411, 3.884, 6.645, 4.259, 4.633, 3.650, 8.049, 13.291, 7.660, 4.509, 3.884, 4.836, 5.117, 4.961, 2.777, 4.072, 4.852, 4.009, 5.241, 5.569, 5.944, 5.476, 2.325, 5.054, 4.243, 6.006, 2.980, 4.477, 5.257, 4.670, 5.288, 6.692, 5.335, 7.144, 8.852, 5.538, 4.992, 3.978, 4.150, 5.398, 6.053, 5.694, 9.391, 3.432, 6.693, 3.542, 6.583, 4.384, 6.817, 4.665, 5.694, 3.978, 4.041, 5.226, 4.633, 5.335, 5.070, 7.036, 4.727, 5.944, 5.304, 4.056, 4.258, 5.148, 7.488, 5.444, 4.696, 5.444, 5.866, 4.571, 3.635, 7.613, 4.321, 3.947, 4.446, 3.869, 3.198, 5.491, 5.289, 4.212, 4.633, 5.148, 4.009, 5.538, 5.008, 5.787, 3.510, 5.881, 3.494, 4.212, 5.600, 5.553, 5.258, 4.259, 8.299, 4.072, 4.383, 4.774, 9.859, 3.759, 5.756, 5.288, 5.726, 5.506, 5.553, 4.056, 5.382, 3.245, 6.770, 4.867, 3.900, 5.647, 7.832, 5.101, 3.931, 6.381, 5.023, 4.181, 3.354, 4.882, 5.070, 4.789, 7.753, 4.882, 5.429, 3.947, 5.226, 4.212, 5.008, 5.101, 4.102, 4.664, 4.820, 4.415, 7.155, 6.287, 7.832, 5.398, 4.243, 3.494, 5.491, 4.399, 5.522, 4.977, 4.259, 5.819, 5.741, 5.491, 5.288, 7.348, 5.226, 5.663, 8.736, 4.664, 4.633, 5.741, 4.400, 6.256, 5.257, 5.460, 7.082, 5.569, 5.507, 4.061, 4.259, 6.536, 4.657, 4.774, 8.611, 4.524, 4.430, 4.851, 4.040, 5.319, 4.851, 4.852, 4.696, 5.335, 7.051, 6.053, 3.760, 4.945, 4.446, 4.883, 5.569, 6.225, 5.070, 4.617, 6.084, 5.351, 4.805, 5.959, 7.254, 4.197, 4.618, 2.870, 5.242, 5.333, 4.618, 4.399, 7.707, 6.365, 3.416, 2.949, 3.401, 4.228, 4.118, 7.831, 5.209, 5.429, 5.538, 6.006, 3.713, 4.088, 3.479, 4.524, 5.132, 5.632, 4.649, 5.319, 6.037, 3.994, 6.131, 7.082, 3.011, 4.024, 5.008, 7.534, 5.928, 5.320, 6.302, 4.368, 10.202, 4.852, 4.134, 2.823, 4.040, 5.304, 5.320, 4.118, 3.806, 4.665, 5.179, 4.187, 2.964, 4.462, 4.586, 3.572, 5.807, 3.915, 5.101, 4.009, 4.727, 5.554, 6.662, 5.039, 4.147, 5.553, 5.164, 4.976, 4.400, 6.147, 5.101, 8.128, 5.663, 7.613, 5.570, 4.306, 4.462, 3.697, 5.054, 3.932, 3.621, 4.072, 4.712, 7.317, 5.522, 3.979, 5.023, 3.323, 7.785, 4.274, 5.600, 4.758, 4.212, 5.023, 6.988, 3.074, 5.024, 6.443, 3.588, 5.928, 3.495, 6.162, 5.725, 4.961, 3.947, 5.502, 4.789, 4.851, 3.978, 3.214, 8.393, 4.290, 4.617, 7.098, 5.959, 5.929, 7.426, 4.665, 5.959, 7.348, 3.464, 5.865, 7.675, 5.710, 4.946, 4.758, 6.100, 4.555, 3.604, 5.257, 5.427, 3.651, 4.431, 3.885, 4.727, 4.305, 4.212, 8.986, 5.055,

4.680, 6.568, 5.663, 3.042, 4.524, 5.772, 5.273, 3.245, 4.711, 6.100, 4.321, 6.162, 5.725, 3.042, 4.290, 5.335, 4.851, 7.847, 4.789, 6.177, 6.521, 4.758, 5.507, 3.128, 4.165, 4.353, 6.474, 7.238, 3.697, 2.840, 6.130, 4.821, 6.271, 7.894, 5.164, 5.678, 6.849, 4.680, 3.775, 3.042, 4.478, 4.274, 3.963, 5.928, 6.848, 3.744, 4.774, 5.397, 3.822, 6.958, 12.932, 2.995, 3.791, 5.382, 4.087, 6.411, 8.565, 8.019, 5.710, 5.038, 3.244, 6.131, 4.290, 4.789, 5.694, 4.477, 5.086, 4.680, 5.694, 4.726, 5.647, 6.177, 5.819, 5.382, 6.910, 7.144, 4.556, 7.052, 5.631, 5.226, 4.353, 5.507, 5.242, 4.727, 6.271, 6.661, 5.990, 5.707, 4.852, 3.713, 5.803, 4.383, 5.601, 5.429, 4.524, 6.459, 5.803, 4.633, 8.158, 3.989, 4.322, 4.009, 3.604, 4.829, 5.257, 5.085, 5.180, 4.336, 4.165, 6.068, 3.722, 6.303, 3.314, 7.160, 3.073, 9.159, 8.643, 4.961, 6.881, 7.519, 4.758, 6.287, 4.400, 7.176, 6.786, 4.598, 4.618, 5.429, 6.287, 6.320, 5.632, 2.902, 4.649, 3.915, 5.117, 10.156, 8.003, 4.821, 4.228, 5.507, 5.242, 3.991, 4.945, 7.940, 4.290, 7.550, 4.353, 7.254, 4.586, 5.320, 4.961, 5.429, 5.366, 4.368, 4.134, 5.943,

6.037, 6.568, 5.756, 6.412, 6.146, 5.242, 5.008, 3.463, 5.413, 6.084, 6.413, 3.681, 6.895, 8.081, 5.335, 4.727, 6.256, 4.493, 6.303, 4.041, 4.602, 3.806, 4.337, 5.054, 3.978, 6.053, 5.397, 5.179, 4.727, 7.020, 4.727, 5.304, 4.925, 4.135, 6.287, 4.493, 4.711, 3.994, 4.618, 3.978, 8.034, 4.125, 5.086, 3.604, 7.675, 5.663, 5.180, 6.177, 4.290, 4.976, 4.789, 6.194, 4.540, 3.698, 4.633, 6.053, 4.555, 7.815, 3.775, 2.496, 5.086, 6.022, 5.164, 5.959, 4.392, 5.366, 4.852, 4.774, 5.366, 10.062,

6.505, 5.476, 5.897, 5.507, 6.052, 6.895, 4.056, 6.412, 4.399, 7.940, 5.616, 7.160, 6.786, 5.882, 7.816, 5.843, 7.083, 5.787, 4.727, 6.037, 4.571, 7.893, 7.821, 5.507, 7.982, 11.217, 4.696, 6.396, 6.272, 5.990, 5.975, 4.415, 4.882, 7.706, 6.303, 4.711, 6.349, 2.949, 6.209, 5.788, 5.257, 5.476, 6.365, 3.807, 4.352, 5.070, 4.789, 5.741, 3.432, 4.134, 5.101, 4.509, 6.552, 5.273, 2.091, 7.207, 5.180, 4.399, 6.942, 4.477, 5.094, 6.662, 4.820, 7.051, 3.666, 4.368, 5.195, 6.178, 9.844, 4.586, 4.976, 5.975, 4.883, 6.568, 5.210, 3.307, 5.085, 5.959, 5.117, 6.443, 6.708, 4.961, 5.117, 5.335, 4.649, 6.927, 8.221, 6.021, 5.890, 5.085, 5.413, 5.204, 6.177, 4.618, 7.238, 3.400, 7.519, 6.989, 4.548, 7.441, 4.727, 5.335, 6.116, 7.754, 7.484, 7.644, 3.166, 6.435, 4.336, 5.632, 4.509, 3.507, 5.897, 6.537, 5.924, 7.207, 6.693, 3.729, 4.570, 5.429, 5.648, 5.612, 7.722, 7.489, 2.917, 3.775, 6.832, 7.472, 5.912, 5.148, 7.894, 15.475, 4.057, 4.649, 6.381, 6.037, 5.429, 4.774, 4.602, 6.605, 4.836, 4.852, 6.441, 4.758, 4.992, 4.820, 3.978, 7.066, 5.304, 8.455, 4.680, 5.585, 4.929, 4.446, 5.757, 6.771, 5.226, 5.023, 5.289, 5.148, 5.366, 4.212,

7.332, 5.601, 5.804, 3.962, 4.462, 5.569, 3.681, 4.883, 3.323, 6.224, 5.694, 5.289, 8.862, 4.009, 6.459, 8.190, 4.946, 3.557, 4.477, 4.645, 4.166, 4.290, 7.441, 5.894, 3.807, 7.020, 5.959, 4.436, 5.772, 4.587, 4.633, 5.382, 3.869, 5.226, 4.275, 5.039, 7.316, 7.442, 7.275, 5.569, 7.894, 4.680, 5.913, 4.228, 4.587, 7.780, 5.663, 5.569, 9.454, 4.462, 4.618, 5.320, 5.677, 4.992, 6.349, 7.612, 5.335, 5.397, 5.725, 6.022, 5.133, 5.242, 4.180, 5.897, 5.538, 5.335, 4.758, 5.678, 3.416, 7.004, 3.885, 6.397, 4.790, 4.836, 5.491, 3.572, 8.003, 4.555, 7.176, 5.476, 5.195, 5.070, 3.432, 5.164, 4.399, 4.524, 6.068, 3.167, 5.647, 5.054, 3.385, 4.821, 7.067, 5.881, 4.867, 6.474, 2.652, 5.654, 6.583, 4.571, 5.523, 3.968, 7.004, 6.334, 5.366, 4.773, 3.775, 3.026, 11.698, 5.179, 2.979, 6.334, 3.868, 4.664, 7.145, 4.721, 5.990, 7.051, 7.550, 4.040, 3.822, 6.084, 5.304, 5.523, 6.864, 4.759, 4.758, 6.599, 5.678, 4.353, 4.477, 5.569, 6.568, 5.616, 8.205, 6.442, 6.178, 3.260, 5.335, 5.304, 3.432, 3.525, 3.942, 5.164, 5.382, 4.961, 3.082, 4.103, 5.148, 8.721, 3.806, 4.789, 3.807, 4.165, 4.376, 5.132, 4.665, 4.711, 4.897, 6.225, 6.240, 5.460, 5.662, 5.086, 3.713, 5.507, 3.994, 6.178, 5.383, 3.666, 4.899, 5.085, 6.287, 7.457, 4.883, 6.645, 5.616, 5.897, 5.148, 6.567, 7.270, 4.961, 6.099, 5.507, 4.118, 4.291, 5.616, 5.866, 7.894, 12.698, 4.712, 7.815, 6.207, 15.912, 6.209, 4.290, 8.471, 6.615, 5.544, 3.759, 4.275, 4.773, 4.446, 4.446, 3.776, 4.430, 4.196, 3.760, 3.759, 5.616, 5.881, 4.633, 3.276, 5.163, 7.410, 4.337, 4.243, 4.248, 5.226, 5.975, 6.147, 6.240, 6.131, 3.885, 9.609, 4.571, 4.633, 3.822, 5.506, 5.257, 3.759, 5.787, 3.651, 4.977, 6.520, 4.602, 4.493, 4.945, 4.820, 7.472, 5.211, 7.098, 4.961, 4.087, 5.054, 5.413, 5.179, 3.448, 4.103, 6.053, 3.713, 6.833, 7.292, 7.426, 5.975, 2.293, 7.628, 5.242, 6.302, 5.507, 6.225, 3.494, 8.596, 6.866, 4.711, 5.133, 3.276, 5.663, 4.758, 4.009, 4.446, 4.727, 4.758, 2.839, 6.474, 6.100, 5.179, 6.911, 10.624, 6.302, 5.710, 4.867, 2.855, 8.143, 7.192, 6.552, 6.256, 4.461, 4.384, 7.566, 5.226, 5.117, 6.583, 4.493, 5.882, 4.337, 6.677, 6.521, 5.023, 5.663, 5.288, 7.426, 7.285, 5.912, 7.020, 4.446, 4.680, 4.275, 4.821, 2.153, 5.288, 6.412, 7.363, 4.446, 6.147, 8.456, 7.111, 3.807, 5.180, 5.460, 4.227, 4.899, 4.680, 4.820, 5.241, 3.916, 3.37mz0, 4.634, 5.164, 3.744, 5.990, 4.664, 4.929, 5.086, 4.056, 4.384, 4.555, 6.771, 3.884, 2.964, 5.714, 3.978, 6.567, 10.059, 5.959, 7.769, 4.384, 5.070, 4.664, 4.805, 5.133, 3.994, 4.337, 3.916, 3.884, 4.446, 4.056, 5.117, 3.635, 6.069, 6.630, 11.794, 4.337, 2.200, 3.646, 6.474, 4.805, 5.429, 9.063, 4.087, 12.543, 4.867, 5.164, 5.257, 5.928, 7.800, 5.445, 3.104, 4.852, 3.776, 6.755, 4.322, 6.646, 5.444, 8.190, 5.648, 3.908, 5.522, 9.422, 3.900, 3.525, 2.403, 4.992, 2.824, 4.451, 4.618, 2.902, 3.915, 5.763, 3.214, 4.680, 3.790, 5.350, 5.429, 5.148, 7.508, 4.976, 4.009, 6.458, 4.711, 6.022, 5.975, 5.039, 6.895, 4.961, 5.273, 4.072, 3.900, 5.725, 5.023, 5.273, 4.243, 4.618, 4.337, 5.133, 4.134, 4.336, 5.429, 3.993, 5.007, 4.414, 4.332, 4.259, 5.803, 3.884, 7.756, 4.197, 4.040, 6.318, 3.994, 2.559, 4.290, 5.195, 9.269, 4.696,

7.691, 4.790, 3.900, 5.460, 7.987, 6.661, 7.067, 5.944, 8.783, 2.949, 5.429, 5.085, 6.006, 3.744, 3.323, 4.789, 5.912, 6.411, 8.732, 5.943, 4.680, 5.913, 6.116, 6.022, 4.321, 5.648, 5.850, 5.272, 4.899, 4.212, 6.302, 5.117, 4.773, 6.474, 5.226, 5.132, 6.146, 6.131, 9.223, 5.210, 5.070, 4.508, 8.642, 5.507, 7.613, 6.709, 4.477, 4.368, 4.431, 5.740, 7.238, 6.802, 5.039, 5.101, 5.506, 6.958, 4.252, 4.696, 5.397, 6.037, 3.510, 4.462, 6.490, 4.508, 4.584, 3.884, 6.053, 5.834, 4.727, 4.649, 7.379, 5.015, 3.822, 4.805, 3.401, 7.005, 6.240, 6.552, 5.117, 6.474, 7.363, 4.789, 4.696, 6.115, 5.619, 6.458, 7.395, 7.223, 13.916, 6.661, 5.117, 4.071, 6.443, 7.254, 5.679, 5.008, 6.318, 3.885, 4.103, 4.602, 4.836, 5.007, 5.163, 5.366, 6.957, 4.322, 5.164, 10.967, 5.428, 5.070, 5.819, 5.211, 4.212, 8.860, 5.258, 6.037, 3.292, 6.879, 11.014, 5.242, 5.023, 6.396, 5.148, 6.037, 3.697, 6.225, 8.222, 5.164, 5.897, 5.584, 7.083, 4.835, 4.977, 5.428, 5.007, 4.668, 9.204, 5.335, 4.876, 5.039, 4.665, 10.780, 6.973, 3.338, 5.440, 4.461, 4.071, 5.210, 3.822, 5.148, 7.551, 5.023, 4.509, 6.318, 4.477, 5.694, 5.164, 6.084, 5.164, 4.493, 3.401, 4.540, 6.708, 5.164, 5.648, 7.738, 3.245, 4.166, 4.446, 7.332, 6.661, 5.649, 4.415, 8.081, 4.602, 6.521, 4.960, 2.808, 6.100, 6.069, 5.467, 4.352, 4.134, 3.245, 4.977, 6.708, 5.569, 6.677, 4.992, 5.039, 3.784, 6.053, 5.694, 6.505, 4.134, 5.304, 4.570, 4.742, 5.959, 6.349, 10.265, 4.165, 4.134, 5.897, 4.555, 3.822, 5.366, 4.337, 5.117, 7.738, 4.726, 5.803, 5.278, 5.366, 3.838, 5.834, 4.499, 5.398, 5.289, 6.037, 5.024, 6.006, 4.337, 4.587, 5.546, 6.053, 7.301, 5.772, 7.114, 5.803, 4.743, 4.852, 4.930, 3.510, 4.930, 3.760, 5.710, 5.616, 4.665, 5.429, 4.743, 2.668, 5.382, 5.928, 6.100, 2.621, 6.115, 8.502, 5.039, 5.070, 3.213, 5.943, 8.643, 5.007, 7.511, 2.605, 7.379, 7.160, 5.195, 8.284, 3.728, 5.507, 4.337, 4.118, 4.898, 4.805, 4.852, 4.602, 3.869, 8.205, 3.869, 7.457, 4.040, 3.775, 5.148, 4.836, 6.662, 5.694, 3.713, 4.056, 3.401, 4.898, 5.039, 5.850, 7.784, 4.379, 3.666, 9.188, 5.117, 3.947, 4.790, 6.973, 3.697, 6.166, 5.632, 3.635, 6.022, 6.755, 4.415, 4.243, 5.242, 6.896, 4.181, 4.882, 4.758, 4.945, 5.896, 4.383, 5.413, 4.976, 4.804, 6.130, 5.039, 3.744, 4.165, 6.552, 7.098, 4.462, 4.571, 4.789, 5.195, 5.199, 4.274, 5.242, 4.149, 7.511, 7.098, 7.768, 5.086, 5.132, 4.617, 6.100, 6.677, 4.789, 4.633, 4.946, 4.165, 5.725, 11.388, 5.725, 7.145, 4.409, 4.321, 4.415, 4.274, 5.522, 6.583, 5.928, 5.474, 4.415, 5.039, 4.992, 3.588, 4.836, 4.539, 5.148, 4.275, 4.618, 3.541, 5.507, 5.335, 5.600, 6.568, 6.211, 5.086, 6.817, 4.321, 4.399, 4.587, 3.822, 3.635, 4.430, 4.852, 5.631, 5.132, 4.571, 6.724, 3.088, 4.259, 4.364, 7.363, 6.131, 7.493, 3.448, 5.912, 3.868, 4.895, 4.165, 3.885, 4.181, 4.898, 5.148, 4.492, 5.008, 3.947, 2.917, 4.259, 4.789, 7.722, 3.323, 4.571, 3.806, 6.100, 3.027, 3.588, 6.645, 5.943, 4.368, 6.006, 7.280, 5.461, 3.963, 5.929, 5.835,

4.914, 3.447, 5.632, 6.506, 6.646, 5.631, 7.059, 3.572, 4.821, 3.214, 7.307, 5.491, 4.539, 3.713, 4.025, 5.944, 4.134, 7.737, 3.667, 4.711, 3.370, 3.666, 4.337, 5.584, 5.507, 4.134, 4.087, 4.025, 4.197, 3.993, 5.367, 3.978, 6.755, 6.240, 5.601, 3.588, 5.444, 4.789, 3.745, 4.197, 4.274, 5.616, 5.429, 5.835, 5.132, 5.296, 2.730, 4.180, 6.396, 4.237, 6.146, 6.552, 4.290, 6.396, 5.538, 5.133, 6.914, 7.317, 6.069, 5.351, 5.475, 9.126, 4.664, 4.945, 4.836, 4.352, 5.148, 3.432, 6.396, 5.351, 3.822, 4.363, 5.631, 5.273, 5.023, 4.103, 7.191, 4.586, 4.025, 6.911, 6.396, 3.666, 4.555, 3.760, 4.680, 5.710, 3.822, 6.217, 7.161, 11.092, 4.285, 5.601, 5.616, 4.196, 5.819, 5.304, 4.602, 4.305, 4.212, 4.087, 4.243, 5.882, 5.210, 4.430, 6.818, 8.303, 5.117, 5.304, 3.260, 7.531, 6.006, 4.633, 6.474, 4.711, 5.569, 2.995, 5.429, 3.385, 4.727, 4.430, 3.978, 4.119, 4.337, 3.900, 4.181, 3.260, 6.396, 3.526, 3.323, 5.960, 3.775, 4.165, 3.354, 8.003, 5.102, 3.915, 3.213, 4.134, 4.228, 3.713, 5.881, 9.703, 5.241, 3.776, 6.427, 2.777, 4.478, 5.210, 4.805, 6.302, 4.727, 4.508, 4.805, 6.989, 6.240, 5.413, 6.584, 8.456, 3.760, 5.039, 3.541, 4.758, 3.104, 4.227, 5.226, 2.938, 3.884, 4.539, 8.175, 2.761, 3.901, 3.401, 4.477, 5.414, 4.399, 5.086, 4.571, 6.672, 4.227, 5.991, 4.618, 4.964, 5.507, 7.785, 3.573, 5.078, 5.242, 6.271, 5.211, 5.320, 2.808, 7.270, 6.677, 4.696, 4.212, 5.273, 3.791, 5.039, 4.711, 4.976, 5.273, 4.431, 4.820, 5.726, 6.318, 8.393, 5.117, 4.415, 5.304, 4.275, 3.853, 3.432, 12.667, 3.853, 5.226, 4.103, 4.227, 5.803, 7.192, 4.929, 6.381, 5.663, 3.962, 7.051, 4.508, 4.415, 6.053, 17.238, 6.412, 8.611, 6.739, 4.415, 6.318, 4.587, 3.620, 6.146, 8.221, 4.789, 7.566, 4.134, 6.458, 5.585, 2.995, 5.850, 5.320, 7.488, 4.961, 4.914, 8.158, 5.772, 4.524, 3.541, 5.928, 4.056, 4.571, 7.410, 5.491, 3.338, 5.304, 4.992, 4.196, 5.741, 5.117, 4.727, 4.228, 4.711, 5.913, 6.552, 5.226, 4.805, 5.117, 5.912, 7.185, 4.181, 5.039, 7.083, 4.398, 5.835, 4.118, 13.587, 7.722, 4.493, 4.212, 8.330, 6.630, 5.475, 3.916, 4.352, 7.239, 4.930, 4.556, 6.817, 5.257, 6.022, 6.599, 3.448, 5.195, 5.304, 3.432, 4.689, 7.161, 3.104, 5.382, 6.319, 7.160, 5.741, 6.879, 7.644, 5.008, 4.665, 6.442, 5.866, 4.089, 4.446, 5.039, 4.790, 4.352, 5.882, 5.460, 4.820, 5.117, 4.243, 5.819, 6.271, 4.040, 4.695, 4.711, 3.822, 6.474, 3.510, 5.195, 4.790, 4.774, 3.494, 3.869, 4.789, 4.533, 5.288, 5.632, 4.397, 4.368, 3.791, 5.757, 5.616, 6.739, 5.522, 4.830, 3.510, 5.460, 5.304, 5.039, 6.427, 6.100, 7.215, 8.471, 5.304, 5.616, 4.414, 4.851, 4.415, 4.945, 5.179, 6.770, 4.852, 3.963, 5.476, 3.697, 6.818, 4.322, 4.149, 3.868, 4.540, 8.143, 5.226, 5.772, 3.775, 5.413, 5.023, 3.291, 4.134, 5.366, 3.510, 4.143, 3.588, 5.117, 6.147, 4.352, 6.006, 3.385, 6.052, 4.508, 5.569, 5.195, 5.145, 4.368, 5.647, 3.667, 5.611, 6.068, 6.692, 3.931, 5.164, 4.836, 4.399, 4.851, 6.926, 5.008, 4.337, 4.290, 4.087, 5.132, 6.661, 5.834, 4.651, 6.084, 4.352, 5.366, 6.863, 6.068, 3.916, 3.479, 5.146, 3.822, 8.284, 6.178, 4.461, 3.713, 4.915, 2.668, 6.364, 4.025, 4.540, 5.444, 5.109, 4.259, 4.742, 7.004, 6.131, 3.776, 7.145, 3.370, 6.723, 7.691, 5.367, 11.014, 6.677, 5.304, 5.944, 5.179, 5.342, 4.399, 5.679, 4.586, 7.178, 6.521, 5.008, 4.664, 3.212, 6.693, 5.007, 6.614, 4.196, 12.308, 4.602, 4.025, 5.398, 7.910, 3.604, 4.493, 3.089, 4.072, 4.337, 4.899, 5.896, 3.619, 6.801, 7.379, 3.307, 6.896, 5.320, 5.132, 7.207, 3.323, 4.727, 5.631, 5.086, 5.304, 2.793, 5.685, 5.211, 5.304, 4.428, 3.478, 3.744, 8.846, 3.511, 5.024, 5.694, 3.619, 4.898, 6.224, 4.415, 3.416, 3.884, 4.696, 5.179, 4.929, 3.865, 4.274, 7.784, 5.007, 5.087, 6.209, 6.131, 6.770, 4.277, 4.166, 4.353, 4.852, 3.459, 4.836, 5.257, 4.102, 4.446, 2.714, 4.992, 5.397, 7.878, 4.789, 4.228, 6.256, 5.850, 5.553, 4.477, 3.698, 6.396, 4.321, 9.828, 4.813, 8.237, 4.165, 4.539, 4.805, 3.619, 5.678, 6.895, 7.332, 6.973, 6.287, 5.211, 4.212, 4.244, 6.286, 9.532, 4.274, 5.787, 4.025, 4.960, 11.550, 4.914, 4.181, 5.117, 5.055, 5.912, 9.469, 5.335,

10.639, 4.103, 7.660, 5.663, 5.522, 5.398, 6.103, 4.727, 5.148, 5.522, 4.040, 4.493, 5.367, 4.836, 7.363, 6.786, 5.444, 4.665, 4.914, 5.569, 4.743, 4.446, 5.476, 5.289, 4.384, 6.053, 5.772, 5.788, 6.609, 4.540, 3.790, 6.305, 5.195, 4.867, 9.703, 5.398, 4.337, 4.477, 3.994, 4.056, 4.477, 5.445, 3.276, 3.510, 5.445, 4.680, 5.600, 5.897, 4.462, 3.806, 6.989, 3.791, 6.553, 5.647, 4.134, 14.524, 6.350, 3.338, 5.632, 4.040, 5.538, 4.336, 4.649, 5.054, 4.430, 7.316, 5.366, 2.808, 7.082, 9.859, 4.524, 5.725, 5.137, 5.148, 4.414, 7.098, 4.243, 4.010, 4.540, 3.712, 6.252, 7.971, 4.680, 5.647, 4.321, 5.058, 5.351, 5.007, 5.054, 7.488, 3.510, 7.472, 4.617, 3.869, 3.448, 4.415, 4.587, 5.429, 5.912, 4.804, 5.679, 4.570, 4.836, 6.598, 4.446, 5.944, 5.163, 8.049, 3.042, 6.037, 5.944, 5.273, 5.148, 5.398, 5.663, 3.881, 4.742, 4.337, 6.271, 7.114, 6.022, 6.474, 6.209, 5.148, 4.149, 6.209, 6.459, 4.570, 5.803, 5.195, 5.647, 4.712, 7.020, 6.911, 8.065, 6.396, 5.553, 5.553, 6.194, 7.831, 4.430, 3.604, 4.024, 5.585, 6.428, 5.112, 5.522, 4.976, 6.302, 4.103, 5.367, 4.524, 5.273, 5.865, 8.518, 3.604, 5.085, 5.257, 10.468, 6.006, 4.228, 4.899, 5.091, 4.805, 5.647, 7.207, 4.508, 5.132, 4.758, 4.726, 8.128, 3.916, 5.569, 3.822, 3.557, 5.694, 6.552, 5.405, 5.055, 4.867, 6.879, 5.086, 4.478, 4.680, 5.367, 5.086, 5.851, 4.813, 3.776, 6.942, 3.245, 4.446, 13.744, 3.074, 7.145, 7.488, 3.978, 4.976, 4.930, 5.663, 5.990, 7.036, 5.553, 5.070, 5.164, 7.789, 6.131, 5.756, 6.989, 4.322, 4.478, 4.851, 5.679, 4.805, 9.859, 5.803, 5.523, 5.632, 5.101, 4.056, 4.337, 5.631, 6.303, 6.199, 4.773, 6.053, 4.649, 6.209, 4.664, 7.363, 4.212, 4.290, 3.276, 4.150, 6.006, 7.520, 5.023, 3.869, 5.210, 4.633, 4.430, 5.476, 4.836, 4.571, 5.350, 4.306, 4.914, 4.259, 4.321, 6.521, 4.337, 4.836, 4.711, 6.240, 10.051, 3.463, 4.321, 5.663, 4.346, 5.039, 7.036, 5.569, 5.179, 7.020, 5.742, 4.493, 6.755, 4.259, 6.443, 6.365, 5.569, 5.293, 5.039, 5.445, 6.022, 4.228, 5.507, 3.885, 11.139, 4.134, 4.383, 4.853, 3.931, 4.197, 6.287, 4.759, 5.101, 4.649, 4.415, 3.650, 4.181, 4.119, 4.383, 4.867, 6.552, 4.462, 4.929, 3.931, 4.384, 3.432, 4.197, 4.400, 5.055, 4.353, 2.870, 5.113, 5.397, 5.959, 5.538, 5.554, 5.258, 5.944, 4.227, 3.868, 3.385, 6.271, 5.694, 6.271, 4.508, 4.711, 5.414, 5.320, 4.946, 4.696, 4.056, 5.616, 4.087, 6.428, 2.980, 4.836, 5.991, 4.103, 3.464, 5.008, 3.666, 3.962, 6.786, 4.914, 5.288, 5.616, 5.678, 5.132, 6.240, 5.709, 5.210, 4.352, 4.508, 5.896, 5.975, 4.929, 5.897, 5.694, 5.057, 4.321, 4.649, 4.368, 3.869, 5.522, 4.243, 7.113, 4.758, 5.210, 3.494, 5.990, 6.022, 10.280, 3.620, 4.664, 4.696, 3.744, 4.633, 5.273, 6.989, 12.712, 4.508, 2.808, 3.479, 11.700, 5.133, 4.071, 4.446, 3.479, 5.616, 5.429, 4.914, 4.821, 3.525, 5.538, 5.242, 3.697, 5.694, 4.633, 8.253, 3.869, 5.710, 6.271, 4.821, 6.677, 5.678, 5.148, 6.630, 5.819, 4.259, 6.396, 6.365, 4.794, 4.696, 5.585, 4.945, 4.493, 4.462, 4.493, 5.070, 5.679, 6.614, 6.676, 5.273, 4.730, 4.758, 4.056, 3.494, 4.369, 4.446, 3.946, 4.493, 4.142, 4.696, 8.440, 5.756, 4.274, 4.087, 4.134, 5.460, 4.586, 3.166, 5.928, 7.332, 3.931, 3.837, 5.928, 5.101, 4.212, 8.096, 4.056, 6.116, 4.025, 4.243, 3.416, 6.599, 9.984, 4.611, 3.978, 4.243, 4.851, 3.229, 3.932, 4.742, 4.041, 3.947, 5.056, 4.851, 7.176, 3.713, 4.249, 5.601, 3.978, 4.992, 6.224, 2.777, 5.460, 4.406, 4.743, 4.774, 5.803, 6.537, 4.321, 5.678, 4.742, 4.334, 5.117, 4.072, 5.070, 5.834, 5.070, 6.381, 4.357, 5.834, 4.384, 4.602, 6.131, 6.427, 3.323, 3.962, 5.133, 5.941, 3.650, 3.807, 5.975, 6.822, 6.240, 5.304, 4.602, 4.593, 6.755, 6.084, 4.914, 4.742, 3.713, 5.616, 3.448, 6.197, 4.462, 3.323, 3.354, 4.364, 6.240, 4.914, 6.021, 5.257, 4.758, 3.588, 6.877, 2.995, 6.224, 5.866, 3.791, 12.043, 5.023, 3.978, 5.839, 3.838, 4.337, 5.214, 4.056, 3.931, 4.727, 4.821, 3.712, 4.711, 5.678, 5.445, 5.023, 4.743, 6.068, 4.633, 4.945, 4.617, 5.452, 4.368, 4.524, 4.134, 3.339, 5.741, 4.212, 3.884, 4.415, 5.788, 5.725, 6.365, 5.304, 5.023, 3.526, 4.914, 6.021, 4.119, 3.697, 4.351, 6.880, 7.457, 4.493, 4.509, 8.939, 4.634, 7.987, 4.836, 8.299, 3.931, 5.116, 6.022, 6.146, 5.273, 4.493, 4.836, 6.614, 3.791, 3.728, 7.003, 5.273, 5.366, 3.526, 4.617, 5.818, 4.087, 4.321, 4.717, 3.588, 4.587, 4.930, 4.275, 4.088, 8.455, 4.977, 5.257, 7.403, 3.152, 4.539, 5.148, 6.588, 4.758, 4.992, 6.521, 4.727, 4.883, 4.883, 3.526, 3.136, 4.665, 6.521, 5.975, 5.429, 8.471, 6.178, 7.020, 6.084, 4.540, 4.056, 4.711, 4.956, 3.370, 4.509, 5.133, 8.502, 6.053, 3.713, 9.204, 5.158, 6.692, 5.429, 4.431, 5.023, 3.775, 5.054, 3.838, 3.120, 4.618, 4.961, 3.744, 4.868, 3.416, 4.290, 5.148, 7.566, 5.070, 5.180, 4.119, 5.039, 4.633, 4.196, 4.665, 5.148, 5.258, 4.524, 4.664, 11.544, 5.756, 3.822, 5.054, 4.602, 5.179, 8.471, 4.415, 9.937, 3.370, 5.039, 4.103, 3.650, 5.601, 5.647, 6.022, 6.771, 2.714, 3.229, 5.520, 5.289, 4.836, 3.666, 5.499, 6.911, 10.171, 3.494, 5.086, 4.150, 4.711, 4.852, 4.336, 6.753, 3.511, 3.448, 3.962, 6.989, 3.666, 6.069, 4.103, 5.554, 6.006, 5.304, 3.635, 5.291, 5.382, 4.352, 10.140, 5.787, 3.135, 5.226, 5.569, 4.149, 4.119, 4.915, 7.285, 6.471, 5.850, 4.291, 4.040, 7.541, 5.241, 5.007, 6.646, 5.210, 4.353, 6.178, 4.618, 4.178, 6.350, 5.226, 4.431, 7.129, 4.602, 3.167, 5.194, 5.194, 4.789, 4.103, 5.569, 4.696, 5.507, 3.557, 4.602, 3.603, 3.947, 4.914, 5.320, 7.036, 6.380, 4.805, 6.053, 5.335, 5.116, 4.243, 3.993, 3.339, 5.491, 6.225, 5.648, 4.477, 4.493, 4.337, 4.664, 3.713, 8.127, 5.335, 6.708, 6.428, 7.130, 4.321, 5.117, 5.788, 4.025, 4.337, 4.290, 5.209, 7.442, 5.428, 5.616, 3.697, 3.978, 3.712, 6.412, 4.571, 5.194, 5.273, 6.677, 5.101, 3.885, 4.290, 4.649, 4.767, 3.479, 7.660, 5.258, 5.819



number of times: 8986/8987
best time: 1.623
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.416 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 3.891 (σ = 0.77)
best avg50: 4.612 (σ = 1.01)
best avg100: 4.782 (σ = 0.90)
best avg500: 4.985 (σ = 0.90)
*best avg1000: 5.105 (σ = 0.95)*
best avg5000: 5.249 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 5.452 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 5.600

no real PBs today, even though I did 800 solves (and I also managed to have human interaction and physical activity during the 800 solves!)
5.105 session average today. Started off slow-ish, but I think I had a consistent average of 100 between 4.8 and 5.1 for the last several hundred solves


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 20, 2013)

Day 29


Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,

6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442,

5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770,

4.712, 4.165, 6.412, 4.758, 7.083, 4.633, 5.086, 5.055, 4.586, 5.102, 4.929, 5.897, 6.021, 6.380, 5.289, 4.181, 5.289, 8.190, 4.353, 6.833, 4.789, 5.620, 6.084, 5.975, 3.542, 3.900, 6.318, 5.398, 7.988, 5.241, 3.370, 5.149, 4.508, 3.791, 6.350, 5.523, 5.201, 4.072, 4.898, 5.070, 3.776, 4.680, 6.178, 5.803, 3.807, 8.317, 3.728, 4.945, 4.446, 6.786, 3.495, 4.914, 3.417, 5.195, 7.491, 4.774, 5.819, 3.533, 3.791, 4.274, 5.195, 5.023, 6.411, 3.884, 6.645, 4.259, 4.633, 3.650, 8.049, 13.291, 7.660, 4.509, 3.884, 4.836, 5.117, 4.961, 2.777, 4.072, 4.852, 4.009, 5.241, 5.569, 5.944, 5.476, 2.325, 5.054, 4.243, 6.006, 2.980, 4.477, 5.257, 4.670, 5.288, 6.692, 5.335, 7.144, 8.852, 5.538, 4.992, 3.978, 4.150, 5.398, 6.053, 5.694, 9.391, 3.432, 6.693, 3.542, 6.583, 4.384, 6.817, 4.665, 5.694, 3.978, 4.041, 5.226, 4.633, 5.335, 5.070, 7.036, 4.727, 5.944, 5.304, 4.056, 4.258, 5.148, 7.488, 5.444, 4.696, 5.444, 5.866, 4.571, 3.635, 7.613, 4.321, 3.947, 4.446, 3.869, 3.198, 5.491, 5.289, 4.212, 4.633, 5.148, 4.009, 5.538, 5.008, 5.787, 3.510, 5.881, 3.494, 4.212, 5.600, 5.553, 5.258, 4.259, 8.299, 4.072, 4.383, 4.774, 9.859, 3.759, 5.756, 5.288, 5.726, 5.506, 5.553, 4.056, 5.382, 3.245, 6.770, 4.867, 3.900, 5.647, 7.832, 5.101, 3.931, 6.381, 5.023, 4.181, 3.354, 4.882, 5.070, 4.789, 7.753, 4.882, 5.429, 3.947, 5.226, 4.212, 5.008, 5.101, 4.102, 4.664, 4.820, 4.415, 7.155, 6.287, 7.832, 5.398, 4.243, 3.494, 5.491, 4.399, 5.522, 4.977, 4.259, 5.819, 5.741, 5.491, 5.288, 7.348, 5.226, 5.663, 8.736, 4.664, 4.633, 5.741, 4.400, 6.256, 5.257, 5.460, 7.082, 5.569, 5.507, 4.061, 4.259, 6.536, 4.657, 4.774, 8.611, 4.524, 4.430, 4.851, 4.040, 5.319, 4.851, 4.852, 4.696, 5.335, 7.051, 6.053, 3.760, 4.945, 4.446, 4.883, 5.569, 6.225, 5.070, 4.617, 6.084, 5.351, 4.805, 5.959, 7.254, 4.197, 4.618, 2.870, 5.242, 5.333, 4.618, 4.399, 7.707, 6.365, 3.416, 2.949, 3.401, 4.228, 4.118, 7.831, 5.209, 5.429, 5.538, 6.006, 3.713, 4.088, 3.479, 4.524, 5.132, 5.632, 4.649, 5.319, 6.037, 3.994, 6.131, 7.082, 3.011, 4.024, 5.008, 7.534, 5.928, 5.320, 6.302, 4.368, 10.202, 4.852, 4.134, 2.823, 4.040, 5.304, 5.320, 4.118, 3.806, 4.665, 5.179, 4.187, 2.964, 4.462, 4.586, 3.572, 5.807, 3.915, 5.101, 4.009, 4.727, 5.554, 6.662, 5.039, 4.147, 5.553, 5.164, 4.976, 4.400, 6.147, 5.101, 8.128, 5.663, 7.613, 5.570, 4.306, 4.462, 3.697, 5.054, 3.932, 3.621, 4.072, 4.712, 7.317, 5.522, 3.979, 5.023, 3.323, 7.785, 4.274, 5.600, 4.758, 4.212, 5.023, 6.988, 3.074, 5.024, 6.443, 3.588, 5.928, 3.495, 6.162, 5.725, 4.961, 3.947, 5.502, 4.789, 4.851, 3.978, 3.214, 8.393, 4.290, 4.617, 7.098, 5.959, 5.929, 7.426, 4.665, 5.959, 7.348, 3.464, 5.865, 7.675, 5.710, 4.946, 4.758, 6.100, 4.555, 3.604, 5.257, 5.427, 3.651, 4.431, 3.885, 4.727, 4.305, 4.212, 8.986, 5.055,

4.680, 6.568, 5.663, 3.042, 4.524, 5.772, 5.273, 3.245, 4.711, 6.100, 4.321, 6.162, 5.725, 3.042, 4.290, 5.335, 4.851, 7.847, 4.789, 6.177, 6.521, 4.758, 5.507, 3.128, 4.165, 4.353, 6.474, 7.238, 3.697, 2.840, 6.130, 4.821, 6.271, 7.894, 5.164, 5.678, 6.849, 4.680, 3.775, 3.042, 4.478, 4.274, 3.963, 5.928, 6.848, 3.744, 4.774, 5.397, 3.822, 6.958, 12.932, 2.995, 3.791, 5.382, 4.087, 6.411, 8.565, 8.019, 5.710, 5.038, 3.244, 6.131, 4.290, 4.789, 5.694, 4.477, 5.086, 4.680, 5.694, 4.726, 5.647, 6.177, 5.819, 5.382, 6.910, 7.144, 4.556, 7.052, 5.631, 5.226, 4.353, 5.507, 5.242, 4.727, 6.271, 6.661, 5.990, 5.707, 4.852, 3.713, 5.803, 4.383, 5.601, 5.429, 4.524, 6.459, 5.803, 4.633, 8.158, 3.989, 4.322, 4.009, 3.604, 4.829, 5.257, 5.085, 5.180, 4.336, 4.165, 6.068, 3.722, 6.303, 3.314, 7.160, 3.073, 9.159, 8.643, 4.961, 6.881, 7.519, 4.758, 6.287, 4.400, 7.176, 6.786, 4.598, 4.618, 5.429, 6.287, 6.320, 5.632, 2.902, 4.649, 3.915, 5.117, 10.156, 8.003, 4.821, 4.228, 5.507, 5.242, 3.991, 4.945, 7.940, 4.290, 7.550, 4.353, 7.254, 4.586, 5.320, 4.961, 5.429, 5.366, 4.368, 4.134, 5.943,

6.037, 6.568, 5.756, 6.412, 6.146, 5.242, 5.008, 3.463, 5.413, 6.084, 6.413, 3.681, 6.895, 8.081, 5.335, 4.727, 6.256, 4.493, 6.303, 4.041, 4.602, 3.806, 4.337, 5.054, 3.978, 6.053, 5.397, 5.179, 4.727, 7.020, 4.727, 5.304, 4.925, 4.135, 6.287, 4.493, 4.711, 3.994, 4.618, 3.978, 8.034, 4.125, 5.086, 3.604, 7.675, 5.663, 5.180, 6.177, 4.290, 4.976, 4.789, 6.194, 4.540, 3.698, 4.633, 6.053, 4.555, 7.815, 3.775, 2.496, 5.086, 6.022, 5.164, 5.959, 4.392, 5.366, 4.852, 4.774, 5.366, 10.062,

6.505, 5.476, 5.897, 5.507, 6.052, 6.895, 4.056, 6.412, 4.399, 7.940, 5.616, 7.160, 6.786, 5.882, 7.816, 5.843, 7.083, 5.787, 4.727, 6.037, 4.571, 7.893, 7.821, 5.507, 7.982, 11.217, 4.696, 6.396, 6.272, 5.990, 5.975, 4.415, 4.882, 7.706, 6.303, 4.711, 6.349, 2.949, 6.209, 5.788, 5.257, 5.476, 6.365, 3.807, 4.352, 5.070, 4.789, 5.741, 3.432, 4.134, 5.101, 4.509, 6.552, 5.273, 2.091, 7.207, 5.180, 4.399, 6.942, 4.477, 5.094, 6.662, 4.820, 7.051, 3.666, 4.368, 5.195, 6.178, 9.844, 4.586, 4.976, 5.975, 4.883, 6.568, 5.210, 3.307, 5.085, 5.959, 5.117, 6.443, 6.708, 4.961, 5.117, 5.335, 4.649, 6.927, 8.221, 6.021, 5.890, 5.085, 5.413, 5.204, 6.177, 4.618, 7.238, 3.400, 7.519, 6.989, 4.548, 7.441, 4.727, 5.335, 6.116, 7.754, 7.484, 7.644, 3.166, 6.435, 4.336, 5.632, 4.509, 3.507, 5.897, 6.537, 5.924, 7.207, 6.693, 3.729, 4.570, 5.429, 5.648, 5.612, 7.722, 7.489, 2.917, 3.775, 6.832, 7.472, 5.912, 5.148, 7.894, 15.475, 4.057, 4.649, 6.381, 6.037, 5.429, 4.774, 4.602, 6.605, 4.836, 4.852, 6.441, 4.758, 4.992, 4.820, 3.978, 7.066, 5.304, 8.455, 4.680, 5.585, 4.929, 4.446, 5.757, 6.771, 5.226, 5.023, 5.289, 5.148, 5.366, 4.212,

7.332, 5.601, 5.804, 3.962, 4.462, 5.569, 3.681, 4.883, 3.323, 6.224, 5.694, 5.289, 8.862, 4.009, 6.459, 8.190, 4.946, 3.557, 4.477, 4.645, 4.166, 4.290, 7.441, 5.894, 3.807, 7.020, 5.959, 4.436, 5.772, 4.587, 4.633, 5.382, 3.869, 5.226, 4.275, 5.039, 7.316, 7.442, 7.275, 5.569, 7.894, 4.680, 5.913, 4.228, 4.587, 7.780, 5.663, 5.569, 9.454, 4.462, 4.618, 5.320, 5.677, 4.992, 6.349, 7.612, 5.335, 5.397, 5.725, 6.022, 5.133, 5.242, 4.180, 5.897, 5.538, 5.335, 4.758, 5.678, 3.416, 7.004, 3.885, 6.397, 4.790, 4.836, 5.491, 3.572, 8.003, 4.555, 7.176, 5.476, 5.195, 5.070, 3.432, 5.164, 4.399, 4.524, 6.068, 3.167, 5.647, 5.054, 3.385, 4.821, 7.067, 5.881, 4.867, 6.474, 2.652, 5.654, 6.583, 4.571, 5.523, 3.968, 7.004, 6.334, 5.366, 4.773, 3.775, 3.026, 11.698, 5.179, 2.979, 6.334, 3.868, 4.664, 7.145, 4.721, 5.990, 7.051, 7.550, 4.040, 3.822, 6.084, 5.304, 5.523, 6.864, 4.759, 4.758, 6.599, 5.678, 4.353, 4.477, 5.569, 6.568, 5.616, 8.205, 6.442, 6.178, 3.260, 5.335, 5.304, 3.432, 3.525, 3.942, 5.164, 5.382, 4.961, 3.082, 4.103, 5.148, 8.721, 3.806, 4.789, 3.807, 4.165, 4.376, 5.132, 4.665, 4.711, 4.897, 6.225, 6.240, 5.460, 5.662, 5.086, 3.713, 5.507, 3.994, 6.178, 5.383, 3.666, 4.899, 5.085, 6.287, 7.457, 4.883, 6.645, 5.616, 5.897, 5.148, 6.567, 7.270, 4.961, 6.099, 5.507, 4.118, 4.291, 5.616, 5.866, 7.894, 12.698, 4.712, 7.815, 6.207, 15.912, 6.209, 4.290, 8.471, 6.615, 5.544, 3.759, 4.275, 4.773, 4.446, 4.446, 3.776, 4.430, 4.196, 3.760, 3.759, 5.616, 5.881, 4.633, 3.276, 5.163, 7.410, 4.337, 4.243, 4.248, 5.226, 5.975, 6.147, 6.240, 6.131, 3.885, 9.609, 4.571, 4.633, 3.822, 5.506, 5.257, 3.759, 5.787, 3.651, 4.977, 6.520, 4.602, 4.493, 4.945, 4.820, 7.472, 5.211, 7.098, 4.961, 4.087, 5.054, 5.413, 5.179, 3.448, 4.103, 6.053, 3.713, 6.833, 7.292, 7.426, 5.975, 2.293, 7.628, 5.242, 6.302, 5.507, 6.225, 3.494, 8.596, 6.866, 4.711, 5.133, 3.276, 5.663, 4.758, 4.009, 4.446, 4.727, 4.758, 2.839, 6.474, 6.100, 5.179, 6.911, 10.624, 6.302, 5.710, 4.867, 2.855, 8.143, 7.192, 6.552, 6.256, 4.461, 4.384, 7.566, 5.226, 5.117, 6.583, 4.493, 5.882, 4.337, 6.677, 6.521, 5.023, 5.663, 5.288, 7.426, 7.285, 5.912, 7.020, 4.446, 4.680, 4.275, 4.821, 2.153, 5.288, 6.412, 7.363, 4.446, 6.147, 8.456, 7.111, 3.807, 5.180, 5.460, 4.227, 4.899, 4.680, 4.820, 5.241, 3.916, 3.37mz0, 4.634, 5.164, 3.744, 5.990, 4.664, 4.929, 5.086, 4.056, 4.384, 4.555, 6.771, 3.884, 2.964, 5.714, 3.978, 6.567, 10.059, 5.959, 7.769, 4.384, 5.070, 4.664, 4.805, 5.133, 3.994, 4.337, 3.916, 3.884, 4.446, 4.056, 5.117, 3.635, 6.069, 6.630, 11.794, 4.337, 2.200, 3.646, 6.474, 4.805, 5.429, 9.063, 4.087, 12.543, 4.867, 5.164, 5.257, 5.928, 7.800, 5.445, 3.104, 4.852, 3.776, 6.755, 4.322, 6.646, 5.444, 8.190, 5.648, 3.908, 5.522, 9.422, 3.900, 3.525, 2.403, 4.992, 2.824, 4.451, 4.618, 2.902, 3.915, 5.763, 3.214, 4.680, 3.790, 5.350, 5.429, 5.148, 7.508, 4.976, 4.009, 6.458, 4.711, 6.022, 5.975, 5.039, 6.895, 4.961, 5.273, 4.072, 3.900, 5.725, 5.023, 5.273, 4.243, 4.618, 4.337, 5.133, 4.134, 4.336, 5.429, 3.993, 5.007, 4.414, 4.332, 4.259, 5.803, 3.884, 7.756, 4.197, 4.040, 6.318, 3.994, 2.559, 4.290, 5.195, 9.269, 4.696,

7.691, 4.790, 3.900, 5.460, 7.987, 6.661, 7.067, 5.944, 8.783, 2.949, 5.429, 5.085, 6.006, 3.744, 3.323, 4.789, 5.912, 6.411, 8.732, 5.943, 4.680, 5.913, 6.116, 6.022, 4.321, 5.648, 5.850, 5.272, 4.899, 4.212, 6.302, 5.117, 4.773, 6.474, 5.226, 5.132, 6.146, 6.131, 9.223, 5.210, 5.070, 4.508, 8.642, 5.507, 7.613, 6.709, 4.477, 4.368, 4.431, 5.740, 7.238, 6.802, 5.039, 5.101, 5.506, 6.958, 4.252, 4.696, 5.397, 6.037, 3.510, 4.462, 6.490, 4.508, 4.584, 3.884, 6.053, 5.834, 4.727, 4.649, 7.379, 5.015, 3.822, 4.805, 3.401, 7.005, 6.240, 6.552, 5.117, 6.474, 7.363, 4.789, 4.696, 6.115, 5.619, 6.458, 7.395, 7.223, 13.916, 6.661, 5.117, 4.071, 6.443, 7.254, 5.679, 5.008, 6.318, 3.885, 4.103, 4.602, 4.836, 5.007, 5.163, 5.366, 6.957, 4.322, 5.164, 10.967, 5.428, 5.070, 5.819, 5.211, 4.212, 8.860, 5.258, 6.037, 3.292, 6.879, 11.014, 5.242, 5.023, 6.396, 5.148, 6.037, 3.697, 6.225, 8.222, 5.164, 5.897, 5.584, 7.083, 4.835, 4.977, 5.428, 5.007, 4.668, 9.204, 5.335, 4.876, 5.039, 4.665, 10.780, 6.973, 3.338, 5.440, 4.461, 4.071, 5.210, 3.822, 5.148, 7.551, 5.023, 4.509, 6.318, 4.477, 5.694, 5.164, 6.084, 5.164, 4.493, 3.401, 4.540, 6.708, 5.164, 5.648, 7.738, 3.245, 4.166, 4.446, 7.332, 6.661, 5.649, 4.415, 8.081, 4.602, 6.521, 4.960, 2.808, 6.100, 6.069, 5.467, 4.352, 4.134, 3.245, 4.977, 6.708, 5.569, 6.677, 4.992, 5.039, 3.784, 6.053, 5.694, 6.505, 4.134, 5.304, 4.570, 4.742, 5.959, 6.349, 10.265, 4.165, 4.134, 5.897, 4.555, 3.822, 5.366, 4.337, 5.117, 7.738, 4.726, 5.803, 5.278, 5.366, 3.838, 5.834, 4.499, 5.398, 5.289, 6.037, 5.024, 6.006, 4.337, 4.587, 5.546, 6.053, 7.301, 5.772, 7.114, 5.803, 4.743, 4.852, 4.930, 3.510, 4.930, 3.760, 5.710, 5.616, 4.665, 5.429, 4.743, 2.668, 5.382, 5.928, 6.100, 2.621, 6.115, 8.502, 5.039, 5.070, 3.213, 5.943, 8.643, 5.007, 7.511, 2.605, 7.379, 7.160, 5.195, 8.284, 3.728, 5.507, 4.337, 4.118, 4.898, 4.805, 4.852, 4.602, 3.869, 8.205, 3.869, 7.457, 4.040, 3.775, 5.148, 4.836, 6.662, 5.694, 3.713, 4.056, 3.401, 4.898, 5.039, 5.850, 7.784, 4.379, 3.666, 9.188, 5.117, 3.947, 4.790, 6.973, 3.697, 6.166, 5.632, 3.635, 6.022, 6.755, 4.415, 4.243, 5.242, 6.896, 4.181, 4.882, 4.758, 4.945, 5.896, 4.383, 5.413, 4.976, 4.804, 6.130, 5.039, 3.744, 4.165, 6.552, 7.098, 4.462, 4.571, 4.789, 5.195, 5.199, 4.274, 5.242, 4.149, 7.511, 7.098, 7.768, 5.086, 5.132, 4.617, 6.100, 6.677, 4.789, 4.633, 4.946, 4.165, 5.725, 11.388, 5.725, 7.145, 4.409, 4.321, 4.415, 4.274, 5.522, 6.583, 5.928, 5.474, 4.415, 5.039, 4.992, 3.588, 4.836, 4.539, 5.148, 4.275, 4.618, 3.541, 5.507, 5.335, 5.600, 6.568, 6.211, 5.086, 6.817, 4.321, 4.399, 4.587, 3.822, 3.635, 4.430, 4.852, 5.631, 5.132, 4.571, 6.724, 3.088, 4.259, 4.364, 7.363, 6.131, 7.493, 3.448, 5.912, 3.868, 4.895, 4.165, 3.885, 4.181, 4.898, 5.148, 4.492, 5.008, 3.947, 2.917, 4.259, 4.789, 7.722, 3.323, 4.571, 3.806, 6.100, 3.027, 3.588, 6.645, 5.943, 4.368, 6.006, 7.280, 5.461, 3.963, 5.929, 5.835,

4.914, 3.447, 5.632, 6.506, 6.646, 5.631, 7.059, 3.572, 4.821, 3.214, 7.307, 5.491, 4.539, 3.713, 4.025, 5.944, 4.134, 7.737, 3.667, 4.711, 3.370, 3.666, 4.337, 5.584, 5.507, 4.134, 4.087, 4.025, 4.197, 3.993, 5.367, 3.978, 6.755, 6.240, 5.601, 3.588, 5.444, 4.789, 3.745, 4.197, 4.274, 5.616, 5.429, 5.835, 5.132, 5.296, 2.730, 4.180, 6.396, 4.237, 6.146, 6.552, 4.290, 6.396, 5.538, 5.133, 6.914, 7.317, 6.069, 5.351, 5.475, 9.126, 4.664, 4.945, 4.836, 4.352, 5.148, 3.432, 6.396, 5.351, 3.822, 4.363, 5.631, 5.273, 5.023, 4.103, 7.191, 4.586, 4.025, 6.911, 6.396, 3.666, 4.555, 3.760, 4.680, 5.710, 3.822, 6.217, 7.161, 11.092, 4.285, 5.601, 5.616, 4.196, 5.819, 5.304, 4.602, 4.305, 4.212, 4.087, 4.243, 5.882, 5.210, 4.430, 6.818, 8.303, 5.117, 5.304, 3.260, 7.531, 6.006, 4.633, 6.474, 4.711, 5.569, 2.995, 5.429, 3.385, 4.727, 4.430, 3.978, 4.119, 4.337, 3.900, 4.181, 3.260, 6.396, 3.526, 3.323, 5.960, 3.775, 4.165, 3.354, 8.003, 5.102, 3.915, 3.213, 4.134, 4.228, 3.713, 5.881, 9.703, 5.241, 3.776, 6.427, 2.777, 4.478, 5.210, 4.805, 6.302, 4.727, 4.508, 4.805, 6.989, 6.240, 5.413, 6.584, 8.456, 3.760, 5.039, 3.541, 4.758, 3.104, 4.227, 5.226, 2.938, 3.884, 4.539, 8.175, 2.761, 3.901, 3.401, 4.477, 5.414, 4.399, 5.086, 4.571, 6.672, 4.227, 5.991, 4.618, 4.964, 5.507, 7.785, 3.573, 5.078, 5.242, 6.271, 5.211, 5.320, 2.808, 7.270, 6.677, 4.696, 4.212, 5.273, 3.791, 5.039, 4.711, 4.976, 5.273, 4.431, 4.820, 5.726, 6.318, 8.393, 5.117, 4.415, 5.304, 4.275, 3.853, 3.432, 12.667, 3.853, 5.226, 4.103, 4.227, 5.803, 7.192, 4.929, 6.381, 5.663, 3.962, 7.051, 4.508, 4.415, 6.053, 17.238, 6.412, 8.611, 6.739, 4.415, 6.318, 4.587, 3.620, 6.146, 8.221, 4.789, 7.566, 4.134, 6.458, 5.585, 2.995, 5.850, 5.320, 7.488, 4.961, 4.914, 8.158, 5.772, 4.524, 3.541, 5.928, 4.056, 4.571, 7.410, 5.491, 3.338, 5.304, 4.992, 4.196, 5.741, 5.117, 4.727, 4.228, 4.711, 5.913, 6.552, 5.226, 4.805, 5.117, 5.912, 7.185, 4.181, 5.039, 7.083, 4.398, 5.835, 4.118, 13.587, 7.722, 4.493, 4.212, 8.330, 6.630, 5.475, 3.916, 4.352, 7.239, 4.930, 4.556, 6.817, 5.257, 6.022, 6.599, 3.448, 5.195, 5.304, 3.432, 4.689, 7.161, 3.104, 5.382, 6.319, 7.160, 5.741, 6.879, 7.644, 5.008, 4.665, 6.442, 5.866, 4.089, 4.446, 5.039, 4.790, 4.352, 5.882, 5.460, 4.820, 5.117, 4.243, 5.819, 6.271, 4.040, 4.695, 4.711, 3.822, 6.474, 3.510, 5.195, 4.790, 4.774, 3.494, 3.869, 4.789, 4.533, 5.288, 5.632, 4.397, 4.368, 3.791, 5.757, 5.616, 6.739, 5.522, 4.830, 3.510, 5.460, 5.304, 5.039, 6.427, 6.100, 7.215, 8.471, 5.304, 5.616, 4.414, 4.851, 4.415, 4.945, 5.179, 6.770, 4.852, 3.963, 5.476, 3.697, 6.818, 4.322, 4.149, 3.868, 4.540, 8.143, 5.226, 5.772, 3.775, 5.413, 5.023, 3.291, 4.134, 5.366, 3.510, 4.143, 3.588, 5.117, 6.147, 4.352, 6.006, 3.385, 6.052, 4.508, 5.569, 5.195, 5.145, 4.368, 5.647, 3.667, 5.611, 6.068, 6.692, 3.931, 5.164, 4.836, 4.399, 4.851, 6.926, 5.008, 4.337, 4.290, 4.087, 5.132, 6.661, 5.834, 4.651, 6.084, 4.352, 5.366, 6.863, 6.068, 3.916, 3.479, 5.146, 3.822, 8.284, 6.178, 4.461, 3.713, 4.915, 2.668, 6.364, 4.025, 4.540, 5.444, 5.109, 4.259, 4.742, 7.004, 6.131, 3.776, 7.145, 3.370, 6.723, 7.691, 5.367, 11.014, 6.677, 5.304, 5.944, 5.179, 5.342, 4.399, 5.679, 4.586, 7.178, 6.521, 5.008, 4.664, 3.212, 6.693, 5.007, 6.614, 4.196, 12.308, 4.602, 4.025, 5.398, 7.910, 3.604, 4.493, 3.089, 4.072, 4.337, 4.899, 5.896, 3.619, 6.801, 7.379, 3.307, 6.896, 5.320, 5.132, 7.207, 3.323, 4.727, 5.631, 5.086, 5.304, 2.793, 5.685, 5.211, 5.304, 4.428, 3.478, 3.744, 8.846, 3.511, 5.024, 5.694, 3.619, 4.898, 6.224, 4.415, 3.416, 3.884, 4.696, 5.179, 4.929, 3.865, 4.274, 7.784, 5.007, 5.087, 6.209, 6.131, 6.770, 4.277, 4.166, 4.353, 4.852, 3.459, 4.836, 5.257, 4.102, 4.446, 2.714, 4.992, 5.397, 7.878, 4.789, 4.228, 6.256, 5.850, 5.553, 4.477, 3.698, 6.396, 4.321, 9.828, 4.813, 8.237, 4.165, 4.539, 4.805, 3.619, 5.678, 6.895, 7.332, 6.973, 6.287, 5.211, 4.212, 4.244, 6.286, 9.532, 4.274, 5.787, 4.025, 4.960, 11.550, 4.914, 4.181, 5.117, 5.055, 5.912, 9.469, 5.335,

10.639, 4.103, 7.660, 5.663, 5.522, 5.398, 6.103, 4.727, 5.148, 5.522, 4.040, 4.493, 5.367, 4.836, 7.363, 6.786, 5.444, 4.665, 4.914, 5.569, 4.743, 4.446, 5.476, 5.289, 4.384, 6.053, 5.772, 5.788, 6.609, 4.540, 3.790, 6.305, 5.195, 4.867, 9.703, 5.398, 4.337, 4.477, 3.994, 4.056, 4.477, 5.445, 3.276, 3.510, 5.445, 4.680, 5.600, 5.897, 4.462, 3.806, 6.989, 3.791, 6.553, 5.647, 4.134, 14.524, 6.350, 3.338, 5.632, 4.040, 5.538, 4.336, 4.649, 5.054, 4.430, 7.316, 5.366, 2.808, 7.082, 9.859, 4.524, 5.725, 5.137, 5.148, 4.414, 7.098, 4.243, 4.010, 4.540, 3.712, 6.252, 7.971, 4.680, 5.647, 4.321, 5.058, 5.351, 5.007, 5.054, 7.488, 3.510, 7.472, 4.617, 3.869, 3.448, 4.415, 4.587, 5.429, 5.912, 4.804, 5.679, 4.570, 4.836, 6.598, 4.446, 5.944, 5.163, 8.049, 3.042, 6.037, 5.944, 5.273, 5.148, 5.398, 5.663, 3.881, 4.742, 4.337, 6.271, 7.114, 6.022, 6.474, 6.209, 5.148, 4.149, 6.209, 6.459, 4.570, 5.803, 5.195, 5.647, 4.712, 7.020, 6.911, 8.065, 6.396, 5.553, 5.553, 6.194, 7.831, 4.430, 3.604, 4.024, 5.585, 6.428, 5.112, 5.522, 4.976, 6.302, 4.103, 5.367, 4.524, 5.273, 5.865, 8.518, 3.604, 5.085, 5.257, 10.468, 6.006, 4.228, 4.899, 5.091, 4.805, 5.647, 7.207, 4.508, 5.132, 4.758, 4.726, 8.128, 3.916, 5.569, 3.822, 3.557, 5.694, 6.552, 5.405, 5.055, 4.867, 6.879, 5.086, 4.478, 4.680, 5.367, 5.086, 5.851, 4.813, 3.776, 6.942, 3.245, 4.446, 13.744, 3.074, 7.145, 7.488, 3.978, 4.976, 4.930, 5.663, 5.990, 7.036, 5.553, 5.070, 5.164, 7.789, 6.131, 5.756, 6.989, 4.322, 4.478, 4.851, 5.679, 4.805, 9.859, 5.803, 5.523, 5.632, 5.101, 4.056, 4.337, 5.631, 6.303, 6.199, 4.773, 6.053, 4.649, 6.209, 4.664, 7.363, 4.212, 4.290, 3.276, 4.150, 6.006, 7.520, 5.023, 3.869, 5.210, 4.633, 4.430, 5.476, 4.836, 4.571, 5.350, 4.306, 4.914, 4.259, 4.321, 6.521, 4.337, 4.836, 4.711, 6.240, 10.051, 3.463, 4.321, 5.663, 4.346, 5.039, 7.036, 5.569, 5.179, 7.020, 5.742, 4.493, 6.755, 4.259, 6.443, 6.365, 5.569, 5.293, 5.039, 5.445, 6.022, 4.228, 5.507, 3.885, 11.139, 4.134, 4.383, 4.853, 3.931, 4.197, 6.287, 4.759, 5.101, 4.649, 4.415, 3.650, 4.181, 4.119, 4.383, 4.867, 6.552, 4.462, 4.929, 3.931, 4.384, 3.432, 4.197, 4.400, 5.055, 4.353, 2.870, 5.113, 5.397, 5.959, 5.538, 5.554, 5.258, 5.944, 4.227, 3.868, 3.385, 6.271, 5.694, 6.271, 4.508, 4.711, 5.414, 5.320, 4.946, 4.696, 4.056, 5.616, 4.087, 6.428, 2.980, 4.836, 5.991, 4.103, 3.464, 5.008, 3.666, 3.962, 6.786, 4.914, 5.288, 5.616, 5.678, 5.132, 6.240, 5.709, 5.210, 4.352, 4.508, 5.896, 5.975, 4.929, 5.897, 5.694, 5.057, 4.321, 4.649, 4.368, 3.869, 5.522, 4.243, 7.113, 4.758, 5.210, 3.494, 5.990, 6.022, 10.280, 3.620, 4.664, 4.696, 3.744, 4.633, 5.273, 6.989, 12.712, 4.508, 2.808, 3.479, 11.700, 5.133, 4.071, 4.446, 3.479, 5.616, 5.429, 4.914, 4.821, 3.525, 5.538, 5.242, 3.697, 5.694, 4.633, 8.253, 3.869, 5.710, 6.271, 4.821, 6.677, 5.678, 5.148, 6.630, 5.819, 4.259, 6.396, 6.365, 4.794, 4.696, 5.585, 4.945, 4.493, 4.462, 4.493, 5.070, 5.679, 6.614, 6.676, 5.273, 4.730, 4.758, 4.056, 3.494, 4.369, 4.446, 3.946, 4.493, 4.142, 4.696, 8.440, 5.756, 4.274, 4.087, 4.134, 5.460, 4.586, 3.166, 5.928, 7.332, 3.931, 3.837, 5.928, 5.101, 4.212, 8.096, 4.056, 6.116, 4.025, 4.243, 3.416, 6.599, 9.984, 4.611, 3.978, 4.243, 4.851, 3.229, 3.932, 4.742, 4.041, 3.947, 5.056, 4.851, 7.176, 3.713, 4.249, 5.601, 3.978, 4.992, 6.224, 2.777, 5.460, 4.406, 4.743, 4.774, 5.803, 6.537, 4.321, 5.678, 4.742, 4.334, 5.117, 4.072, 5.070, 5.834, 5.070, 6.381, 4.357, 5.834, 4.384, 4.602, 6.131, 6.427, 3.323, 3.962, 5.133, 5.941, 3.650, 3.807, 5.975, 6.822, 6.240, 5.304, 4.602, 4.593, 6.755, 6.084, 4.914, 4.742, 3.713, 5.616, 3.448, 6.197, 4.462, 3.323, 3.354, 4.364, 6.240, 4.914, 6.021, 5.257, 4.758, 3.588, 6.877, 2.995, 6.224, 5.866, 3.791, 12.043, 5.023, 3.978, 5.839, 3.838, 4.337, 5.214, 4.056, 3.931, 4.727, 4.821, 3.712, 4.711, 5.678, 5.445, 5.023, 4.743, 6.068, 4.633, 4.945, 4.617, 5.452, 4.368, 4.524, 4.134, 3.339, 5.741, 4.212, 3.884, 4.415, 5.788, 5.725, 6.365, 5.304, 5.023, 3.526, 4.914, 6.021, 4.119, 3.697, 4.351, 6.880, 7.457, 4.493, 4.509, 8.939, 4.634, 7.987, 4.836, 8.299, 3.931, 5.116, 6.022, 6.146, 5.273, 4.493, 4.836, 6.614, 3.791, 3.728, 7.003, 5.273, 5.366, 3.526, 4.617, 5.818, 4.087, 4.321, 4.717, 3.588, 4.587, 4.930, 4.275, 4.088, 8.455, 4.977, 5.257, 7.403, 3.152, 4.539, 5.148, 6.588, 4.758, 4.992, 6.521, 4.727, 4.883, 4.883, 3.526, 3.136, 4.665, 6.521, 5.975, 5.429, 8.471, 6.178, 7.020, 6.084, 4.540, 4.056, 4.711, 4.956, 3.370, 4.509, 5.133, 8.502, 6.053, 3.713, 9.204, 5.158, 6.692, 5.429, 4.431, 5.023, 3.775, 5.054, 3.838, 3.120, 4.618, 4.961, 3.744, 4.868, 3.416, 4.290, 5.148, 7.566, 5.070, 5.180, 4.119, 5.039, 4.633, 4.196, 4.665, 5.148, 5.258, 4.524, 4.664, 11.544, 5.756, 3.822, 5.054, 4.602, 5.179, 8.471, 4.415, 9.937, 3.370, 5.039, 4.103, 3.650, 5.601, 5.647, 6.022, 6.771, 2.714, 3.229, 5.520, 5.289, 4.836, 3.666, 5.499, 6.911, 10.171, 3.494, 5.086, 4.150, 4.711, 4.852, 4.336, 6.753, 3.511, 3.448, 3.962, 6.989, 3.666, 6.069, 4.103, 5.554, 6.006, 5.304, 3.635, 5.291, 5.382, 4.352, 10.140, 5.787, 3.135, 5.226, 5.569, 4.149, 4.119, 4.915, 7.285, 6.471, 5.850, 4.291, 4.040, 7.541, 5.241, 5.007, 6.646, 5.210, 4.353, 6.178, 4.618, 4.178, 6.350, 5.226, 4.431, 7.129, 4.602, 3.167, 5.194, 5.194, 4.789, 4.103, 5.569, 4.696, 5.507, 3.557, 4.602, 3.603, 3.947, 4.914, 5.320, 7.036, 6.380, 4.805, 6.053, 5.335, 5.116, 4.243, 3.993, 3.339, 5.491, 6.225, 5.648, 4.477, 4.493, 4.337, 4.664, 3.713, 8.127, 5.335, 6.708, 6.428, 7.130, 4.321, 5.117, 5.788, 4.025, 4.337, 4.290, 5.209, 7.442, 5.428, 5.616, 3.697, 3.978, 3.712, 6.412, 4.571, 5.194, 5.273, 6.677, 5.101, 3.885, 4.290, 4.649, 4.767, 3.479, 7.660, 5.258, 5.819,

5.944, 4.244, 3.604, 4.322, 6.255, 6.255, 7.785, 3.651, 4.493, 6.895, 3.120, 6.240, 6.662, 4.535, 5.179, 6.193, 5.600, 4.882, 4.633, 4.212, 3.666, 4.516, 5.055, 5.164, 2.948, 4.723, 5.397, 5.179, 5.117, 4.963, 4.509, 4.680, 5.804, 5.086, 4.586, 6.178, 4.586, 4.649, 4.665, 4.758, 4.274, 4.904, 5.085, 3.744, 7.972, 6.275, 5.413, 4.103, 6.162, 4.414, 5.273, 6.084, 5.023, 3.681, 3.261, 3.198, 5.148, 5.757, 11.325, 4.555, 10.593, 4.586, 4.212, 3.135, 3.853, 6.200, 6.240, 5.257, 4.148, 4.102, 4.773, 3.931, 2.979, 3.385, 3.728, 6.817, 4.150, 5.554, 5.647, 2.918, 4.696, 5.538, 5.554, 5.538, 3.526, 4.186, 4.212, 5.803, 6.895, 6.006, 3.385, 3.807, 4.883, 3.822, 5.445, 6.271, 3.713, 4.851, 4.883, 6.458, 6.141, 4.415, 5.553, 5.897, 7.309, 3.978, 6.116, 6.381, 4.149, 4.774, 2.730, 4.134, 3.229, 4.243, 4.414, 5.335, 6.302, 4.758, 9.173, 4.758, 4.979, 5.710, 6.256, 4.322, 4.165, 5.241, 5.179, 5.600, 5.319, 4.945, 7.020, 3.807, 5.600, 4.961, 4.696, 4.774, 5.444, 12.792, 4.789, 4.738, 5.663, 4.166, 5.570, 4.992, 4.415, 4.898, 6.364, 4.072, 6.022, 4.896, 4.929, 5.038, 4.321, 3.775, 5.538, 5.304, 5.413, 5.538, 3.838, 5.242, 8.408, 5.117, 5.367, 4.711, 4.789, 3.651, 5.491, 4.025, 3.276, 3.885, 4.992, 6.209, 4.103, 5.055, 5.117, 5.070, 7.754, 5.039, 4.597, 7.519, 4.368, 5.476, 5.850, 6.914, 7.722, 7.160, 4.223, 6.381, 6.272, 4.899, 3.401, 4.493, 5.709, 6.629, 4.993, 6.879, 4.742, 5.039, 5.896, 8.720, 6.708, 6.022, 4.680, 5.428, 1.622, 4.789, 8.034, 4.783, 6.443, 3.993, 9.444, 4.305, 4.789, 4.119, 5.242, 6.146, 9.766, 7.597, 4.134, 2.793, 5.679, 4.852, 10.359, 8.721, 4.539, 5.055, 4.321, 3.634, 4.602, 7.207, 5.101, 4.930, 6.255, 4.789, 3.807, 6.724, 4.258, 4.664, 7.020, 4.836, 5.288, 2.621, 5.413, 4.820, 5.163, 5.445, 5.492, 5.460, 6.474, 2.776, 9.126, 4.773, 5.648, 4.914, 6.817, 3.448, 5.819, 5.429, 6.521, 5.304, 5.663, 5.086, 5.866, 6.708, 3.620, 3.026, 5.210, 4.259, 5.837, 3.588, 3.338, 5.428, 4.165, 3.276, 7.722, 4.664, 4.244, 3.698, 9.953, 6.115, 5.273, 4.992, 6.567, 5.648, 4.134, 8.596, 5.632, 5.117, 4.555, 4.602, 4.743, 4.181, 6.287, 4.273, 7.036, 4.696, 4.305, 4.353, 5.164, 4.056, 3.822, 4.617, 3.775, 6.240, 3.027, 5.148, 6.224, 5.210, 6.630, 3.650, 4.805, 6.677, 6.349, 5.819, 8.018, 6.209, 4.633, 5.943, 4.743, 5.148, 5.132, 7.410, 4.384, 4.072, 4.134, 4.680, 6.300, 4.774, 6.053, 6.022, 2.808, 4.322, 4.899, 4.945, 6.786, 4.524, 5.195, 7.285, 5.320, 3.822, 7.129, 4.103, 5.179, 3.900, 5.164, 5.195, 3.931, 5.757, 4.243, 4.634, 5.554, 4.493, 5.070, 4.490, 4.196, 5.944, 7.410, 5.366, 4.197, 4.509, 3.620, 4.591, 4.618, 3.260, 4.415, 6.427, 6.256, 3.650, 4.150, 4.726, 4.197, 4.711, 9.734, 5.039, 3.666, 5.756, 3.822, 5.420, 4.695, 8.908, 4.165, 4.571, 4.196, 4.883, 4.228, 4.134, 3.993, 5.398, 7.020, 3.650, 4.914, 4.758, 4.056, 3.557, 4.322, 3.604, 5.679, 4.805, 4.930, 5.382, 4.057, 4.414, 3.136, 3.478, 5.024, 6.384, 3.495, 3.463, 4.290, 5.039, 4.555, 3.525, 4.805, 5.273, 3.776, 3.838, 3.573, 3.666, 5.030, 4.571, 4.399, 4.197, 3.526, 4.384, 4.758, 4.383, 4.633, 5.950, 4.430, 3.807, 4.618, 3.057, 4.758, 3.853, 4.197, 5.429, 5.378, 4.743, 4.492, 6.380, 4.867, 8.924, 4.009, 4.539, 4.025, 3.572, 5.164, 5.163, 4.571, 7.790, 2.855, 4.696, 4.789, 8.440, 5.460, 4.961, 6.131, 6.115, 6.537, 5.304, 4.461, 4.259, 4.992, 5.834, 3.900, 5.882, 4.774, 8.518, 5.476, 4.556, 4.736, 4.789, 3.868, 4.274, 5.616, 6.209, 5.272, 4.227, 4.414, 6.443, 4.430, 4.930, 4.718, 5.101, 4.196, 6.053, 4.400, 4.181, 6.739, 7.207, 5.273, 5.584, 4.591, 3.978, 4.399, 5.288, 6.377, 4.041, 3.479, 4.961, 7.520, 6.583, 4.259, 4.945, 4.509, 5.881, 6.302, 5.086, 4.726, 5.008, 5.990, 3.510, 5.444, 5.148, 8.689, 5.257, 4.539, 3.744, 5.023, 3.635, 7.067, 7.114, 9.017, 4.852, 3.995, 6.801, 5.398, 5.195, 5.242, 4.992, 4.415, 5.226, 5.663, 5.616, 7.114, 4.992, 4.805, 5.101, 7.878, 4.508, 5.663, 5.070, 4.742, 6.209, 7.020, 4.976, 4.321, 4.868, 4.899, 3.713



number of times: 9536/9537
*best time: 1.622*
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.416 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 3.891 (σ = 0.77)
*best avg50: 4.353 (σ = 0.59)*
*best avg100: 4.578 (σ = 0.70)*
best avg500: 4.976 (σ = 0.94)
*best avg1000: 5.005 (σ = 0.92)*
best avg5000: 5.191 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 5.429 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 5.574

woohoo less than 500 solves to go! I can do this.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 20, 2013)

Day 30


Spoiler



7.695, 6.718, 10.495, 5.504, 4.967, 4.770, 7.658, 8.025, 8.482, 4.306, 3.743, 7.176, 4.791, 6.349, 4.738, 7.091, 5.657, 6.146, 6.195, 3.802, 7.251, 4.362, 7.316, 5.529, 7.145, 6.196, 4.961, 6.679, 4.918, 3.981, 4.889, 8.686, 6.537, 12.684, 8.194, 5.211, 6.303, 8.250, 5.463, 5.782, 8.335, 5.257, 5.534, 5.386, 4.995, 3.928, 4.620, 4.881, 5.092, 6.742, 4.656, 5.074, 5.869, 7.645, 6.091, 7.372, 5.311, 6.904, 6.520, 4.673, 4.081, 5.862, 5.692, 7.101, 5.204, 7.097, 4.567, 5.012, 4.151, 6.049, 3.638, 4.997, 3.703, 5.037, 4.459, 9.255, 4.731, 10.172, 8.318, 7.292, 5.472, 5.649, 6.184, 7.739, 4.467, 5.047, 5.166, 3.816, 6.483, 4.002, 6.984, 6.880, 6.128, 3.936, 6.540, 4.928, 5.573, 5.045, 4.607, 4.983, 5.990, 1.952, 9.453, 3.893, 6.595, 8.095, 5.649, 8.011, 4.840, 3.530, 5.177, 6.958, 10.980, 9.498, 7.136, 6.440, 6.124, 5.225, 6.526, 7.124, 4.436, 9.836, 6.764, 8.482, 12.949, 7.637, 7.142, 3.955, 6.085, 3.719, 5.759, 5.731, 7.554, 16.371, 15.514, 7.613, 9.587, 4.795, 5.669, 6.259, 6.660, 5.201, 3.854, 4.704, 5.714, 5.747, 9.893, 6.681, 5.070, 5.405, 5.885, 5.926, 5.830, 7.351, 4.601, 6.181, 4.126, 7.120, 9.991, 5.324, 7.333, 5.434, 5.793, 5.147, 7.633, 7.320, 9.668+, 10.451, 3.666, 13.549, 5.786, 5.124, 9.186, 4.878, 5.537, 5.694, 6.495, 6.316, 10.086, 6.085, 6.067, 7.363, 2.752, 4.853, 5.511, 7.864, 4.045, 8.825, 4.841, 4.270, 7.664, 6.508, 5.033, 4.877, 7.596, 5.242, 5.130, 2.609, 6.494, 5.441, 7.409, 5.733, 6.315, 4.587, 7.848, 4.734, 5.377, 5.760, 6.627, 5.370, 5.961, 4.796, 6.068, 4.698, 7.080, 5.230, 3.919, 7.051, 4.187, 2.911, 4.716, 5.080, 5.679, 3.869, 6.609, 6.212, 6.687, 4.818, 5.730, 3.752, 5.690, 3.101, 7.987, 5.260, 8.361, 5.274, 5.728, 7.159, 6.741, 4.483, 4.956, 4.546, 5.550, 5.216, 2.493, 9.311, 4.995, 4.409, 3.480, 5.227, 10.067, 8.441, 5.991, 6.178, 6.116, 5.912, 5.886, 6.666, 6.508, 6.567, 5.316, 4.221, 6.186, 8.420, 6.137, 6.780, 6.872, 4.556, 3.109, 4.313, 7.645, 6.268, 4.236, 7.178, 4.168, 5.524, 6.455, 4.797, 5.922, 7.445, 6.190, 4.134, 5.442, 6.810, 5.696, 3.728, 6.526, 9.770, 5.750, 9.838, 6.321, 6.422, 5.073, 7.354, 8.912, 4.819, 4.694, 6.007, 8.978, 5.680, 9.438, 6.863, 7.455, 6.195, 5.575, 6.389, 5.843, 5.766, 5.101, 4.270, 6.707, 7.529, 5.047, 2.876, 5.347, 6.205, 6.692, 5.099, 6.693, 13.260, 5.397, 2.429, 5.301, 4.261, 5.631, 8.034, 5.146, 5.406, 6.742, 8.432, 4.665, 4.530, 6.875, 5.199, 3.962, 6.467, 5.234, 5.156, 9.135, 4.300, 5.230, 5.642, 6.153, 8.715, 5.382, 3.444, 4.526, 5.741, 6.584, 4.013, 3.879, 4.471, 5.103, 4.601, 3.784, 5.922, 4.995, 4.212, 5.376, 4.812, 4.689, 5.404, 6.045, 3.697, 6.183, 4.178, 4.396, 5.368, 11.555, 7.230, 3.673, 10.192, 4.183, 4.510, 5.450, 7.893, 4.763, 4.196, 4.352, 5.118, 4.426, 7.997, 5.982, 7.134, 4.906, 9.229, 6.075, 8.566, 4.069, 7.609, 3.934, 7.104, 6.383, 4.677, 5.484, 5.979, 6.335, 4.005, 11.476, 3.487, 6.635, 9.565, 8.655, 3.479, 5.278, 3.638, 4.881, 7.395, 7.022, 6.724, 5.355, 6.306, 6.881, 5.570, 5.726, 8.236, 5.482, 4.890, 6.511, 6.682, 9.731, 10.096, 6.905, 5.762, 5.100, 4.795, 3.973, 3.476, 7.259, 9.216, 4.667, 4.071, 6.180, 7.596, 6.746, 7.973, 5.295, 4.933, 6.546, 5.770, 4.891, 4.926, 7.373, 5.754, 5.511, 4.100, 6.941, 5.263, 6.476, 4.882, 7.672, 5.012, 6.890, 5.198, 6.173, 5.395, 6.346, 4.612, 6.058, 4.706, 4.669, 7.216, 5.518, 3.540, 5.178, 4.325, 3.150, 5.289, 3.596, 7.395, 8.262, 5.264, 5.953, 9.159, 4.247, 5.561, 5.810, 4.907, 3.378, 7.215, 4.073, 4.827, 4.192, 9.401, 8.264, 4.842, 6.351, 6.130, 8.589, 5.852, 5.083, 6.438, 6.963, 6.656, 4.526, 5.105, 5.266, 9.363, 4.945, 3.796, 5.449, 5.432, 4.060, 6.006, 3.967, 5.318, 8.643, 5.212, 5.658, 5.690, 7.691, 5.342, 4.982, 8.225, 4.165, 3.593, 8.597, 10.199, 5.820, 4.700, 5.518, 6.489, 7.434, 7.815, 6.794, 4.513, 6.527, 7.518, 5.642, 11.825, 5.641, 9.503, 7.809, 5.488, 7.049, 4.789, 8.068, 7.153, 4.989, 6.527, 6.957, 5.961, 6.769, 8.776, 4.551, 5.605, 7.660, 4.145, 4.822, 4.742, 3.949, 4.365, 4.641, 8.650, 5.737, 4.711, 2.607, 5.048, 7.651, 4.455, 5.652, 4.714, 5.677, 6.034, 6.102, 3.706, 5.348, 6.289, 7.800, 5.345, 5.598, 4.515, 7.703,

6.011, 5.156, 8.853, 8.265, 5.731, 6.865, 4.883, 7.404, 5.023, 5.853, 5.671, 4.577, 5.022, 4.823, 6.513, 5.514, 5.872, 9.415, 4.008, 5.318, 4.606, 6.488, 4.776, 6.309, 3.852, 5.650, 6.235, 6.786, 4.711, 5.954, 6.964, 7.662, 6.648, 6.428, 3.235, 5.386, 5.794, 5.172, 4.570, 4.564, 6.827, 5.499, 8.106, 4.904, 4.388, 7.589, 7.097, 5.605, 5.477, 3.631, 7.839, 4.653, 5.384, 4.813, 8.097, 4.894, 6.185, 3.214, 5.744, 4.247, 11.186, 6.725, 6.326, 6.822, 7.044, 5.209, 6.873, 4.531, 5.624, 4.339, 6.750, 6.121, 5.807, 4.800, 6.302, 5.379, 5.504, 6.312, 6.165, 5.519, 9.378, 5.473, 5.632, 7.043, 5.865, 7.440, 3.938, 4.389, 5.403, 8.861, 4.539, 5.682, 4.257, 7.481, 4.112, 6.231, 5.447, 5.262, 7.183, 7.169, 5.732, 4.505, 5.643, 5.262, 12.046, 4.981, 7.728, 4.745, 7.935, 4.764, 6.015, 4.769, 5.654, 7.208, 5.131, 6.416, 5.581, 5.040, 5.265, 4.874, 11.695, 5.727, 3.915, 10.812, 4.470, 5.403, 6.140, 7.196, 5.773, 3.800, 5.209, 6.607, 5.459, 4.017, 4.122, 4.577, 5.522, 6.736, 5.421, 4.389, 7.874, 4.894, 5.293, 6.498, 5.559, 4.755, 6.240, 7.205, 4.016, 6.202, 5.706, 2.878, 4.311, 3.667, 7.558, 5.901, 4.418, 7.299, 7.654, 5.508, 6.279, 5.348, 6.269, 4.048, 6.195, 4.669, 5.353, 6.951, 19.014+, 6.559, 5.408, 6.125, 6.114, 7.715, 8.593, 4.829, 8.366, 5.130, 3.877, 8.224, 5.667, 3.141, 4.956, 4.319, 13.211, 4.518, 4.340, 7.483, 7.111, 3.984, 7.313, 3.196, 9.135, 6.572, 7.701, 5.428, 4.356, 5.886, 5.553, 5.168, 6.490, 8.253, 5.083, 4.192, 8.432, 5.279, 7.445, 6.292, 10.118, 8.000, 6.471, 9.071, 7.997, 8.937, 8.234, 5.337, 9.774, 4.147, 5.774, 4.516, 5.866, 5.675, 5.604, 4.201, 5.167, 5.390, 5.966, 6.101, 7.204, 4.593, 4.544, 7.117, 6.548, 3.671, 10.957, 6.059, 4.648, 4.043, 7.420, 3.775, 6.613, 7.419, 7.583, 6.547, 5.936, 3.773, 4.013, 4.410, 4.252, 3.878, 7.238, 6.109, 5.298, 4.190, 4.087, 3.717, 5.004, 7.122, 5.037, 7.474, 10.336, 7.042, 10.436, 7.659, 6.752, 7.840, 5.680, 5.199, 5.197, 5.002, 5.326, 9.211, 6.210, 3.989, 11.132, 6.713, 4.371, 6.548, 4.840, 5.733, 4.108, 5.224, 6.570, 6.664, 6.462, 5.110, 6.262, 4.521, 5.172, 7.454, 7.421, 4.275, 5.702, 6.064, 4.980, 6.773, 5.942, 6.174, 6.513, 6.316, 5.306, 5.648, 5.384, 8.356, 6.073, 7.369, 3.884, 5.381, 9.164, 6.904, 3.702, 6.395, 11.407, 5.536, 4.144, 4.968, 4.052, 5.432, 3.734, 5.620, 7.309, 3.788, 5.282, 4.519, 8.452, 5.609, 8.101, 4.510, 5.241, 4.196, 5.826, 5.252, 6.070, 5.772,

5.450, 4.332, 5.741, 9.262, 12.121, 5.685, 5.527, 6.127, 8.529, 12.526, 5.792, 8.361, 4.741, 5.225, 5.114, 5.696, 7.069, 4.795, 5.894, 5.345, 5.943, 5.962, 7.692, 6.421, 5.760, 9.552, 4.244, 4.165, 10.003, 5.133, 7.699, 6.125, 4.432, 5.379, 5.471, 16.403, 13.736, 5.841, 5.690, 4.981, 4.609, 7.100, 4.006, 4.600, 4.931, 5.479, 15.141, 7.329, 4.562, 5.570, 4.814, 7.735, 4.993, 7.768, 4.795, 5.633, 5.652, 8.065, 7.544, 7.839, 5.087, 5.380, 5.274, 4.504, 5.483, 6.399, 8.564, 6.733, 4.951, 6.330, 8.279, 4.167, 5.669, 5.186, 6.657, 4.159, 6.738, 7.305, 3.955, 5.499, 7.074, 5.419, 4.271, 2.802, 3.951, 4.532, 3.768, 5.874, 6.556, 4.809, 7.723, 6.831, 4.353, 6.237, 6.319, 11.931, 6.798, 4.611, 5.348, 4.447, 6.538, 4.807, 6.670, 5.234, 7.600, 5.772, 6.726, 4.986, 6.417, 7.174, 4.432, 3.371, 5.603, 8.437, 8.270, 5.046, 6.083, 8.490, 9.502, 7.616, 4.782, 6.560, 6.328, 6.177, 4.359, 4.812, 8.242, 4.173, 5.424, 4.544, 6.164, 4.449, 6.412, 4.819, 13.467, 6.049, 6.575, 6.310, 3.539, 6.088, 4.078, 6.954, 7.630, 5.020, 5.163, 5.856, 4.966, 3.943, 5.148, 5.711, 1.944, 4.569, 9.684, 4.140, 5.916, 6.729, 7.271, 5.519, 3.874, 6.319, 7.319, 3.763, 4.762, 5.753, 6.804, 4.707, 4.511, 3.900, 3.697, 4.802, 5.692, 4.554, 4.004, 6.219, 5.091, 5.896, 8.728, 8.439, 7.439, 5.100, 7.129, 7.940, 5.243, 10.183, 9.656, 7.100, 8.710, 4.564, 6.552, 5.188, 8.232, 6.165, 3.999, 8.992, 6.516, 5.164, 7.448, 7.428, 6.772, 7.113, 3.160, 6.671, 4.968, 6.165, 5.087, 4.816, 11.110, 5.780, 4.886, 4.459, 12.708, 6.714, 6.480, 5.167, 5.814, 4.746, 7.698, 6.390, 7.756, 4.211, 3.942, 6.496, 5.204, 5.815, 4.186, 5.758, 4.222, 6.494, 4.868, 7.253, 4.936, 5.817, 3.209, 6.192, 7.583, 6.235,

3.595, 8.462, 7.533, 6.013, 5.316, 7.550, 8.028, 3.942, 5.967, 4.472, 9.115, 4.357, 5.677, 5.944, 5.359, 6.818, 6.667, 10.441, 5.771, 7.132, 4.653, 5.760, 7.555, 5.702, 4.089, 6.757, 6.695, 3.782, 4.045, 4.078, 5.603, 5.695, 4.448, 4.114, 7.060, 4.950, 7.218, 10.275, 5.315, 7.100, 5.619, 47.970, 5.632, 6.864, 7.051, 8.486, 8.237, 7.130, 4.025, 5.038, 8.815, 7.239, 4.587, 7.910, 3.698, 4.444, 6.443, 6.630, 6.302, 5.351, 8.776, 10.967, 4.400, 5.132, 5.226, 5.051, 4.430, 6.552, 5.917, 4.134, 5.928, 3.292, 8.938, 3.837, 5.179, 4.087, 3.900, 6.489, 6.614, 3.011, 6.006, 4.883, 4.960, 3.868, 7.223, 4.399, 4.899, 5.335, 4.071, 5.865, 7.004, 6.864, 18.938, 3.417, 7.550, 7.317, 5.993, 3.339, 4.883, 5.195, 8.237, 4.789, 4.914, 4.571, 5.694, 5.242, 3.214, 8.643, 6.006, 6.479, 4.149, 3.089, 10.124, 6.661, 7.576, 4.321, 6.599, 5.538, 5.679, 7.254, 4.727, 4.977, 3.495, 4.930, 9.375, 6.334, 6.006, 3.074, 5.132, 5.975, 5.975, 5.382, 5.148, 7.983, 7.410, 5.304, 4.789, 7.223, 5.289, 4.804, 5.351, 4.945, 6.474, 5.304, 5.007, 4.275, 9.173, 4.883, 4.789, 2.325, 5.319, 7.332, 7.254, 12.418, 8.502, 3.900, 7.347, 3.869, 3.483, 10.437, 9.284, 3.104, 5.163, 5.039, 4.929, 6.740, 5.195, 5.413, 3.651, 4.072, 10.093, 5.772, 3.760, 4.742, 12.777, 6.380, 4.446, 8.003, 4.820, 5.382, 4.648, 4.087, 4.867, 8.611, 8.487, 6.293, 5.819, 13.338, 4.508, 5.195, 5.913, 5.054, 5.647, 7.129, 4.936, 4.960, 6.552, 5.616, 6.146, 5.662, 6.034, 5.195, 7.160, 5.366, 5.242, 4.805, 5.710, 3.104, 4.290, 7.769, 6.084, 5.441, 5.850, 11.232, 4.165, 4.930, 5.974, 4.571, 4.478, 3.183, 4.118, 4.743, 6.147, 3.619, 4.305, 4.836, 12.341, 7.083, 6.584, 5.335, 5.414, 6.396, 4.040, 4.290, 3.105, 4.711, 5.663, 6.396, 5.601, 4.119, 6.458, 7.347, 3.495, 10.873, 6.209, 7.660, 9.703, 5.960, 11.263, 5.694, 5.663, 4.977, 4.212, 8.097, 9.932, 4.524, 4.790, 5.741, 5.413, 4.150, 11.497, 3.494, 10.998, 5.492, 6.840, 4.025, 6.520, 5.838, 4.321, 4.432, 6.022, 3.183, 3.557, 5.803, 4.290, 6.412, 6.162, 5.804, 5.975, 5.850, 6.380, 6.380, 5.351, 4.695, 5.513, 2.418, 5.070, 8.471, 6.755, 5.351, 4.509, 5.382, 5.164, 3.854, 4.945, 9.891, 5.897, 5.928, 6.022, 5.023, 3.650, 26.211, 3.837, 4.899, 14.352, 5.117, 9.297, 4.680, 3.635, 7.020, 4.181, 6.350, 5.366, 5.445, 7.940, 6.724, 5.133, 5.881, 4.321, 3.027, 6.006, 5.929, 5.320, 12.652, 24.929, 5.600, 5.117, 7.332, 4.618, 4.290, 5.039, 5.507, 8.049, 3.712, 9.048, 4.929, 5.382, 6.458, 6.677, 4.539, 8.456, 4.758, 5.475, 6.193, 6.849, 5.320, 5.351, 2.854, 5.881, 3.431, 7.036, 4.852, 5.044, 6.536, 4.680, 4.103, 5.272, 6.879, 6.115, 7.082, 4.134, 7.159, 3.432, 5.538, 4.804,

5.507, 5.834, 5.967, 11.700, 6.459, 7.629, 5.476, 7.382+, 7.425, 8.986, 21.607, 5.943, 4.469, 2.980, 7.005, 5.538, 6.786, 4.664, 20.639, 7.255, 5.085, 5.288, 7.036, 5.164, 5.133, 4.600, 6.710, 4.730, 6.230, 7.810, 2.780, 7.850, 6.510, 6.790, 7.240, 5.060, 4.920, 6.320, 4.170, 6.400, 9.210, 3.970, 7.893, 6.342, 4.727, 4.243, 4.492, 11.045, 5.273, 4.696, 5.601, 6.458, 4.399, 4.571, 4.228, 6.724, 5.486, 3.401, 4.680, 8.783, 5.850, 7.067, 6.424, 7.909, 9.188, 5.132, 6.754, 6.053, 3.479, 12.308, 6.006, 5.585, 4.056, 5.569, 7.394, 9.672, 3.308, 4.134, 6.692, 3.869, 5.850, 6.178, 4.992, 5.663, 4.695, 7.597, 4.790, 9.516, 5.574, 5.803, 7.067, 5.538, 4.539, 4.384, 4.212, 5.054, 5.257, 5.351, 4.571, 5.444, 7.504, 4.604, 5.460, 5.007, 4.430, 8.330, 6.084, 6.849, 8.970, 4.306, 7.535, 8.408, 4.649, 5.554, 5.117, 4.508, 4.758, 6.380, 8.340, 5.007, 6.287, 3.588, 7.067, 4.634, 5.819, 5.835, 5.211, 6.411, 6.427, 5.086, 10.717, 5.242, 5.803, 5.008, 4.805, 16.334, 3.619, 4.633, 3.385, 5.054, 5.725, 7.425, 6.965, 5.991, 3.588, 3.807, 5.943, 4.118, 5.257, 6.162, 9.470, 7.566, 5.335, 6.489, 3.417, 4.555, 7.815, 6.318, 7.815, 4.992, 5.523, 4.742, 6.208, 5.413, 6.700, 3.729, 4.431, 4.056, 8.065, 3.057, 4.914, 6.958, 4.836, 7.519, 5.242, 4.914, 4.477, 6.646, 5.850, 4.212, 3.946, 6.131, 5.070, 5.694, 5.148, 4.872, 2.637, 3.759, 5.538, 6.022, 4.680, 4.243, 4.290, 7.051, 4.181, 4.898, 7.597, 4.711, 4.555, 4.243, 8.752, 4.198, 3.448, 3.651, 4.290, 5.772, 4.056, 4.695, 3.369, 4.634, 5.834, 6.427, 5.226, 5.569, 4.910, 5.522, 4.961, 4.196, 6.037, 8.564, 5.476, 7.473, 4.820, 9.672, 5.008, 8.393, 4.790, 4.274, 6.116, 8.517, 3.152, 4.992, 4.477, 6.521, 5.023, 8.860, 11.335, 5.897, 6.708, 6.945, 4.181, 3.619, 7.504, 5.117, 3.775, 6.692, 9.438, 4.836, 15.179, 5.085, 6.287, 7.363, 4.945, 5.835, 6.037, 3.073, 6.380, 3.993, 7.426, 3.838, 7.706, 7.503, 3.229, 7.114, 5.211, 3.853, 5.404, 8.190, 5.288, 8.595, 4.493, 4.915, 6.536, 3.838, 6.786, 6.022, 5.367, 6.849, 5.007, 4.513, 4.446, 10.109, 9.675, 4.461, 4.041, 9.376, 6.131, 3.916, 2.480, 7.316, 6.662, 3.885, 7.207, 7.363, 5.976, 4.571, 5.367, 5.649, 4.243, 4.804, 6.583, 4.868, 4.259, 4.701, 9.035, 2.309, 5.070, 5.694, 7.207, 5.913, 4.618, 7.129, 4.056, 4.493, 4.992, 5.320, 5.974, 4.508, 4.804, 6.006, 4.221, 5.132, 3.276, 4.617, 4.056, 5.179, 6.446, 6.396, 6.481, 6.100, 8.502, 5.335, 6.100, 5.819, 9.438, 7.098, 7.628, 4.727, 5.211, 7.036, 6.271, 4.368, 6.771, 4.695, 3.869, 14.212, 4.789, 6.443, 4.883, 4.930, 5.116, 3.900, 7.204, 8.065, 6.552, 4.961, 6.396, 3.572, 7.566, 5.397, 6.396, 7.775, 2.667, 2.137, 5.601, 5.164, 4.508, 4.852, 5.718, 4.337, 5.538, 8.676, 5.897, 6.240, 4.258, 4.758, 4.290, 5.946, 6.053, 4.602, 5.495, 6.396, 5.570, 5.522, 9.579, 3.214, 5.335, 6.225, 5.429, 6.802, 4.680, 4.882, 3.541, 3.635, 4.727, 6.052, 4.337, 3.682, 7.347, 4.305, 5.678, 5.320, 4.758, 5.647, 5.070, 5.085, 4.945, 4.040, 5.428, 6.349, 5.336, 8.104, 5.506, 9.048, 5.907, 5.070, 3.354, 5.584, 5.039, 5.070, 5.039, 6.147, 8.970, 4.368, 6.099, 6.458, 5.210, 7.644, 5.866, 6.396, 3.891, 5.694, 4.618, 4.056, 8.252, 4.867, 4.196, 4.228, 3.573, 4.118, 3.105, 4.540, 7.956, 6.724, 6.911, 3.713, 6.068, 7.292, 4.571, 8.049, 5.541, 5.491, 6.147, 8.721, 7.691, 5.233, 6.926, 4.508, 4.671, 5.632, 6.427, 7.067, 4.260, 5.304, 4.290, 3.635, 5.897, 7.924, 5.569, 4.821, 4.103, 6.258, 2.917, 4.820, 4.929, 5.538, 5.616, 5.694, 5.397, 6.006, 3.369, 4.524, 7.613, 3.760, 5.663, 5.335, 6.911, 7.250, 5.756, 4.492, 3.806, 5.631, 3.230, 3.822, 5.444, 4.431, 4.852, 5.647, 4.401, 14.789, 4.790,

4.134, 7.831, 5.273, 6.303, 6.615, 8.450, 7.987, 8.518, 6.880, 3.869, 5.304, 6.302, 4.196, 4.321, 12.402, 4.368, 26.970, 4.586, 5.164, 7.082, 7.144, 4.088, 7.488, 6.674, 4.072, 5.538, 11.825, 5.148, 5.725, 5.351, 5.039, 3.572, 5.148, 4.836, 7.722, 7.192, 3.239, 3.713, 5.632, 5.257, 6.942, 4.742, 4.306, 4.929, 5.554, 9.220, 7.145, 4.696, 5.117, 6.272, 5.756, 5.273, 5.632, 9.844, 4.228, 6.817, 5.554, 5.148, 3.541, 5.725, 6.552, 3.744, 4.820, 5.491, 4.961, 6.975, 4.664, 4.555, 4.305, 6.583, 4.961, 11.045, 6.037, 3.915, 7.332, 7.769, 6.614, 6.131, 4.633, 3.167, 3.790, 4.524, 4.882, 5.336, 5.772, 2.886, 3.993, 4.189, 5.975, 5.754, 7.566, 3.386, 6.443, 4.945, 5.726, 2.808, 5.210, 5.507, 5.741, 4.399, 5.538, 6.786, 6.147, 9.719, 7.972, 7.597, 4.243, 7.426, 7.566, 6.817, 11.322, 6.380, 4.119, 5.257, 5.842, 3.713, 6.490, 4.602, 4.524, 8.050, 4.244, 4.312, 4.509, 4.883, 4.945, 4.072, 4.384, 6.973, 5.600, 6.256, 8.050, 5.663, 3.650, 4.009, 7.597, 4.789, 4.945, 4.961, 2.589, 4.258, 6.630, 6.988, 6.022, 5.273, 5.881, 6.037, 4.821, 4.230, 4.009, 4.492, 5.242, 6.567, 4.633, 5.414, 5.420, 5.289, 9.422, 8.674, 7.316, 3.557, 4.845, 8.128, 7.192, 5.772, 5.257, 5.725, 7.379, 6.333, 6.461, 5.538, 4.992, 4.930, 7.504, 6.349, 3.947, 4.711, 5.179, 4.976, 9.095, 5.647, 4.524, 9.266, 4.524, 5.772, 5.257, 5.523, 5.304, 7.269, 3.136, 4.025, 3.448, 8.018, 5.070, 7.301, 15.235, 2.714, 6.318, 9.959, 2.871, 6.833, 3.729, 2.527, 3.791, 6.256, 7.909, 3.791, 4.649, 3.011, 6.770, 7.909, 4.477, 4.430, 4.165, 3.027, 2.980, 3.276, 4.166, 5.491, 5.148, 4.352, 7.659, 7.519, 4.540, 6.895, 4.149, 4.155, 3.448, 7.098, 7.082, 3.838, 3.088, 6.364, 4.696, 3.495, 4.993, 2.964, 5.491, 4.181, 5.475, 3.791, 5.070, 6.552, 6.755, 5.569, 4.384, 4.571, 5.772, 4.805, 5.117, 4.337, 5.272, 8.143, 4.867, 6.100, 5.538, 7.441, 4.446, 4.649, 5.305, 5.215, 5.226, 3.947, 6.612, 7.519, 5.241, 5.585, 7.972, 8.752, 4.821, 5.616, 6.193, 3.650, 5.819, 3.947, 3.744, 5.850, 5.678, 3.869, 4.462, 6.380, 4.041, 6.583, 3.385, 7.123, 3.651, 4.852, 5.241, 4.961, 5.241, 5.975, 4.174, 3.915, 4.088, 7.749, 3.994, 5.522, 4.134, 5.538, 4.118, 7.129, 4.680, 4.961, 7.348, 5.414, 11.045, 6.882, 3.744, 4.665, 6.864, 7.379, 5.616, 5.367, 7.671, 5.070, 6.864, 3.557, 6.224, 6.895, 7.223, 6.724, 5.132, 5.398, 6.241, 5.164, 6.693, 3.947, 5.039, 6.567, 4.399, 5.460, 4.150, 5.429, 5.289, 5.584, 4.774, 5.881, 8.720, 5.257, 4.430, 5.507, 6.653, 9.687, 4.789, 4.064, 5.429, 4.992, 3.857, 5.569, 4.821, 9.641, 4.617, 5.273, 4.789, 5.195, 6.084, 5.647, 6.224, 3.572, 5.257, 4.852, 4.618, 4.446, 6.271, 4.181, 4.384, 6.073, 6.911, 5.116, 7.801, 5.492, 4.524, 4.331, 5.897, 6.988, 6.069, 6.786, 3.448, 3.963, 4.867, 8.721, 6.240, 4.992, 2.590, 6.162, 6.708, 4.571, 6.491, 5.429, 3.682, 4.478, 5.728, 6.365, 5.757, 3.214, 5.803, 6.879, 8.486, 4.336, 4.562, 6.116, 4.711, 7.145, 4.041, 6.942, 5.242, 5.960, 4.009, 8.346, 6.349, 4.430, 7.301, 4.025, 5.554, 4.805, 5.678, 5.304, 5.632, 4.118, 4.119, 5.272, 2.574, 4.883, 5.850, 6.411, 5.570, 5.382, 5.959, 4.146, 4.352, 3.681, 6.614, 4.805, 5.694, 6.549, 5.788, 4.056, 5.116, 5.818, 4.820, 4.649, 4.961, 4.462, 3.791, 5.008, 6.677, 4.743, 3.370, 4.741, 4.695, 4.633, 3.853, 4.384, 5.003, 6.614, 4.727, 7.161, 5.163, 4.181, 5.366, 6.895, 4.306, 4.883, 7.269, 4.165, 4.540, 8.175, 4.680, 4.025, 8.253, 4.321, 3.900, 5.616, 9.937, 4.930, 4.852, 4.259, 5.445, 2.917, 4.540, 6.848, 4.430, 5.156, 3.728, 7.488, 6.643, 3.542, 4.696, 8.706, 4.040, 3.806, 4.056, 5.039, 5.288, 4.914, 4.383, 4.134, 4.322, 7.395, 5.585, 3.931,

4.040, 6.115, 9.626, 10.687, 2.996, 4.321, 4.462, 4.602, 4.524, 3.729, 5.038, 5.351, 4.384, 4.212, 4.773, 6.287, 5.148, 5.039, 7.020, 6.162, 4.633, 5.818, 8.143, 4.570, 6.131, 4.134, 10.670, 7.343, 5.772, 4.368, 4.727, 8.908, 5.991, 6.646, 5.195, 5.320, 4.914, 5.709, 5.180, 6.615, 4.992, 3.838, 5.023, 4.852, 4.290, 7.442, 4.758, 6.783, 5.273, 4.228, 5.336, 6.116, 8.939, 17.581, 4.820, 5.850, 5.585, 6.131, 1.623, 7.285, 4.368, 4.415, 5.884, 5.600, 8.534, 3.916, 4.805, 5.380, 3.697, 7.286, 5.055, 7.036, 6.240, 4.134, 8.720, 4.196, 6.193, 7.316, 6.224, 3.448, 6.380, 13.702, 4.087, 3.494, 8.846, 7.769, 4.306, 5.694, 4.852, 6.771, 4.992, 3.541, 5.241, 4.961, 4.587, 4.212, 5.476, 5.226, 5.226, 8.892, 5.538, 6.287, 10.296, 12.137, 4.524, 4.071, 5.226, 2.902, 3.853, 3.712, 4.586, 4.493, 5.179, 5.569, 12.605, 9.392, 4.836, 4.384, 5.998, 5.741, 4.820, 4.118, 6.100, 6.162, 5.523, 5.476, 3.666, 6.910, 5.834, 5.304, 2.714, 4.306, 4.024, 7.348, 5.569, 6.209, 5.476, 3.885, 5.039, 6.380, 5.975, 3.634, 10.998, 5.538, 6.599, 5.709, 5.366, 7.208, 4.275, 5.445,

5.164, 5.616, 3.731, 5.226, 7.129, 7.763, 9.064, 9.765, 6.209, 5.538, 5.913, 3.307, 6.100, 7.161, 7.077, 7.222, 5.179, 8.205, 5.195, 7.956, 5.335, 9.610, 5.413, 3.915, 4.587, 3.838, 7.145, 2.559, 6.614, 8.362, 6.162, 5.382, 4.680, 4.431, 4.976, 6.474, 3.947, 4.586, 4.758, 6.115, 3.604, 8.736, 4.313, 5.288, 3.869, 6.162, 7.879, 4.961, 5.179, 3.167, 6.240, 5.233, 3.026, 6.209, 11.514, 3.338, 4.852, 6.084, 5.678, 5.070, 4.852, 5.663, 7.566, 5.866, 5.304, 5.757, 4.322, 6.256, 5.710, 5.569, 4.617, 5.335, 7.753, 5.164, 3.135, 4.914, 3.323, 4.357, 4.804, 3.978, 5.257, 10.593, 4.196, 3.042, 7.154, 6.926, 3.962, 4.181, 5.943, 5.273, 6.770, 5.145, 5.819, 4.929, 5.180, 5.085, 3.588, 5.163, 5.254, 3.853, 6.443, 6.053, 5.616, 4.540, 6.035, 8.050, 4.789, 6.084, 6.286, 5.070, 4.353, 4.587, 4.898, 5.804, 9.640, 4.774, 7.145, 10.624, 5.648, 5.538, 6.349, 5.116, 4.243, 5.023, 4.867, 5.320, 4.711, 7.457, 5.273, 4.368, 5.163, 6.147, 4.056, 4.009, 7.191, 5.164, 5.738, 4.352, 5.679, 6.224, 7.878, 4.010, 5.211, 3.963, 3.760, 6.958, 5.070, 4.539, 4.087, 3.136, 6.536, 7.613, 6.318, 4.664, 4.087, 5.632, 4.419, 6.521, 5.507, 5.247, 6.287, 6.302, 4.836, 5.258, 3.557, 7.004, 6.396, 10.124, 8.003, 5.569, 3.775, 5.585, 3.619, 6.521, 4.930, 4.992, 5.538, 4.259, 8.346, 4.602, 6.646, 3.339, 7.098, 4.119, 5.007, 3.869, 6.474, 5.946, 4.227, 4.634, 4.539, 3.713, 3.198, 5.725, 9.589, 7.051, 5.242, 6.365, 3.650, 4.633, 5.211, 3.947, 4.695, 5.039, 8.205, 4.773, 5.242, 7.909, 4.898, 6.199, 4.446, 5.054, 8.003, 6.053, 5.074, 5.881, 5.585, 4.462, 6.209, 7.316, 4.212, 6.849, 6.911, 3.931, 5.336, 4.586, 4.796, 5.258, 4.478, 4.275, 6.069, 6.677, 8.034, 7.144, 7.785, 5.023,

6.505, 3.198, 8.487, 8.580, 8.190, 4.899, 9.657, 5.554, 4.664, 3.994, 5.710, 6.104, 4.197, 5.912, 5.647, 5.788, 8.346, 4.602, 4.758, 5.210, 4.555, 3.525, 3.837, 4.196, 4.071, 6.209, 4.833, 5.273, 4.867, 7.254, 5.257, 4.119, 5.148, 6.068, 4.758, 4.773, 4.852, 5.858, 8.128, 4.836, 6.818, 4.087, 7.737, 7.956, 4.071, 4.259, 5.115, 4.103, 5.460, 6.958, 6.396, 7.410, 3.760, 5.850, 4.290, 4.571, 6.224, 4.056, 5.444, 5.848, 5.320, 5.242, 7.348, 8.611, 5.460, 3.853, 7.628, 7.004, 4.306, 5.491, 4.711, 4.711, 4.103, 5.632, 4.836, 4.240, 3.868, 7.176, 6.011, 8.346, 6.755, 3.347, 6.396, 5.881, 6.489, 8.299, 4.305, 4.508, 4.274, 8.783, 5.148, 4.586, 5.382, 5.210, 5.382, 8.667, 6.974, 4.025, 3.974, 9.750, 6.615, 6.272, 4.899, 5.694, 4.290, 5.897, 6.567, 8.986, 7.597, 3.749, 5.834, 5.148, 7.347, 8.299, 5.616, 4.041, 4.637, 5.398, 5.507, 10.779, 4.586, 5.101, 4.196, 6.006, 8.439, 5.226, 5.179, 4.821, 10.905, 7.863, 6.100, 4.446, 6.880, 5.897, 4.852, 5.928, 12.277, 3.775, 5.647, 5.772, 5.460, 4.774, 4.961, 4.010, 6.069, 5.132, 6.396, 9.531, 4.478, 7.301, 5.398, 7.608, 7.130, 5.522, 4.041, 4.527, 6.146, 5.569, 4.462, 5.350, 5.897, 4.414, 5.538, 10.686, 5.882, 5.210, 7.722, 4.041, 5.085, 3.666, 5.008, 4.087, 5.221, 6.333, 7.410, 7.129, 6.271, 3.984, 6.802, 8.658, 6.723, 6.427, 5.210, 6.147, 3.650, 3.588, 3.872, 5.382, 4.664, 7.332, 7.098, 4.680, 8.237, 4.679, 6.521, 3.822, 5.288, 6.583, 4.399, 6.209, 7.020, 4.649, 5.647, 6.037, 7.254, 5.554, 4.072, 4.166, 7.956, 6.131, 5.070, 8.907, 7.160, 4.774, 5.319, 5.528, 5.117, 6.521, 7.410, 6.911, 5.726, 5.351, 4.836, 4.399, 5.211, 5.086, 6.177, 6.084, 8.127, 5.647, 8.955, 6.099, 5.538, 5.070, 6.572, 4.556, 5.943, 5.083, 4.930, 6.958, 6.521, 5.023, 5.367, 7.785, 6.755, 5.631, 5.284, 8.642, 3.401, 6.756, 5.631, 6.162, 6.614, 5.304, 4.852, 7.067, 5.242, 4.742, 5.397, 11.123, 4.680, 3.993, 5.694, 5.584, 4.415, 9.999, 4.399, 6.100, 5.522, 3.728, 4.695, 4.617, 7.207, 8.409, 3.450, 4.290, 6.817, 4.602, 7.379, 5.507, 6.743, 7.472, 5.772, 7.910, 5.819, 10.000, 5.304, 3.354, 6.755, 5.522, 4.758, 8.539, 4.976, 4.197, 4.664, 5.148, 3.978, 5.101, 5.881, 5.319, 4.430, 7.324, 5.117, 3.837, 5.476, 4.043, 7.363, 6.194, 5.673, 4.478, 4.368, 6.459, 7.129, 6.568, 5.461, 3.291, 4.914, 4.243, 4.727, 5.928, 5.850, 3.760, 4.774, 5.866, 5.553, 6.599, 5.741, 5.741, 5.180, 6.848, 4.680, 6.692, 4.773,

3.740, 6.490, 7.600, 5.910, 4.970, 6.830, 6.320, 9.250, 3.570, 5.450, 7.860, 3.350, 6.069, 5.257, 6.365, 7.441, 5.522, 6.085, 5.116, 9.141, 5.242, 4.399, 5.476, 6.911, DNF(5.273), 8.222, 9.656, 4.570, 3.323, 5.819, 4.204, 3.931, 6.177, 7.161, 4.711, 5.288, 4.508, 7.004, 4.852, 5.429, 4.243, 7.738, 6.954, 4.898, 7.893, 7.301, 9.360, 4.290, 5.180, 9.251, 5.990, 7.083, 6.529, 5.756, 7.846, 5.070, 6.116, 5.055, 5.990, 4.196, 4.680, 4.524, 5.850, 4.196, 6.879, 4.509, 11.794, 7.644, 4.805, 5.678, 4.088, 4.992, 6.861, 5.070, 3.837, 6.989, 6.412, 10.876, 8.065, 5.195, 6.075, 7.067, 5.647, 3.323, 5.397, 8.559, 5.631, 4.789, 6.643, 6.178, 3.931, 5.741, 4.758, 6.709, 4.742, 17.706, 4.337, 4.868, 4.170, 5.678, 6.880, 4.562, 7.395, 3.432, 6.053, 8.471, 5.164, 6.568, 4.259, 5.506, 6.323, 3.838, 6.614, 5.601, 6.552, 4.602, 6.817, 6.833, 6.677, 4.976, 4.118, 4.649, 6.786, 5.626, 5.647, 4.742, 3.831, 4.337, 6.848, 10.077, 4.383, 5.538, 4.368, 5.413, 5.943, 6.271, 4.290, 5.194, 3.058, 7.676, 3.526, 4.727, 6.755, 5.463, 5.757, 3.729, 4.733, 4.586, 4.010, 5.741, 6.583, 5.070, 4.820, 6.154, 4.290, 4.415, 8.346, 3.463, 4.680, 5.585, 12.832, 4.665, 3.947, 6.749, 3.510, 5.960, 5.273, 6.677, 4.009, 4.134, 6.287, 7.472, 3.666, 5.834, 5.086, 7.410, 4.992, 5.567, 4.696, 3.947, 7.550, 6.068, 5.663, 6.567, 5.725, 4.384, 6.645, 8.534, 6.427, 4.836, 4.322, 6.303, 8.076, 4.665, 9.984, 5.024, 6.193, 4.212, 7.963, 4.602, 7.941, 4.509, 4.820, 6.021, 5.164, 5.133, 7.332, 3.666, 5.195, 5.320, 5.913, 3.432, 4.524, 3.994, 9.454, 4.696, 7.160, 6.122, 4.555, 4.758, 6.068, 5.601, 4.103,

7.987, 6.427, 9.563, 6.817, 6.131, 4.462, 11.388, 5.741, 6.022, 11.201, 5.741, 7.291, 6.723, 4.649, 6.723, 6.427, 7.832, 3.900, 7.036, 8.097, 5.335, 6.053, 6.256, 10.140, 6.614, 7.292, 26.271, 7.379, 6.443, 6.459, 5.866, 9.438, 4.275, 6.630, 3.447, 6.209, 3.932, 4.976, 4.742, 4.696, 6.661, 4.540, 7.051, 5.007, 4.118, 7.737, 7.051, 5.991, 5.382, 6.022, 5.561, 7.161, 5.319, 4.399, 4.758, 6.131, 5.382, 4.293, 5.429, 5.990, 7.160, 4.539, 4.946, 7.956, 6.895, 6.256, 6.521, 4.368, 5.117, 12.137, 4.555, 5.180, 5.866, 6.926, 5.258, 5.610, 5.866, 6.053, 3.557, 7.161, 9.048, 6.599, 4.024, 5.679, 5.554, 8.470, 6.256, 5.336, 5.008, 5.819, 5.143, 7.878, 6.194, 6.877, 6.443, 5.663, 4.119, 7.504, 7.613, 18.970, 6.692, 6.895, 3.962, 6.911, 5.538, 5.023, 5.538, 6.349, 6.490, 6.568, 5.180, 4.961, 8.799, 6.162, 5.336, 4.259, 6.240, 3.478, 6.443, 6.380, 5.772, 4.992, 8.143, 5.041, 7.020, 6.428, 5.257, 5.085, 4.290, 8.190, 4.727, 8.805, 8.658, 5.663, 6.739, 5.211, 10.546, 4.009, 7.816, 5.116, 5.148, 6.022, 5.616, 7.675, 7.800, 6.334, 5.326, 7.613, 8.564, 6.459, 7.660, 7.598, 6.381, 6.349, 7.476, 6.147, 4.593, 10.015, 4.960, 7.722, 4.665, 8.237, 4.789, 3.229, 4.352, 3.245, 3.074, 4.899, 3.791, 6.848, 7.270, 5.803, 6.489, 7.629, 4.526, 5.101, 6.724, 5.896, 4.774, 9.266, 9.407, 5.741, 4.212, 10.811, 4.836, 6.474, 6.708, 9.375, 4.742, 9.064, 8.783, 7.316, 8.361, 6.663, 5.257, 5.366, 4.540, 6.521, 7.394, 3.463, 5.662, 6.895, 5.788, 7.581, 6.661, 6.099, 4.992, 5.429, 6.178, 4.087, 6.053, 6.428, 7.164, 7.784, 5.413, 6.193, 11.482, 6.099, 6.599, 7.675, 6.178, 4.244, 4.696, 4.025, 4.743, 7.581, 9.157, 5.928, 5.928, 5.663, 7.035, 5.650, 7.972, 7.223, 4.384, 7.410, 3.900, 6.021, 11.467, 3.619, 4.555, 6.911, 6.349, 5.590, 6.490, 5.943, 7.364, 5.101, 7.051, 5.834, 4.861, 5.444, 6.646, 5.117, 5.398, 7.363, 6.177, 9.157, 5.616, 4.149, 5.888, 4.758, 9.329, 6.776, 5.304, 4.337, 5.102, 4.992, 7.535, 5.054,

7.697, 5.460, 4.883, 5.163, 9.687, 6.442, 7.440, 6.334, 5.772, 6.958, 7.753, 5.398, 7.082, 5.257, 5.944, 7.005, 6.085, 6.084, 5.788, 4.680, 6.848, 5.195, 4.009, 5.101, 4.352, 4.555, 4.586, 7.114, 4.337, 5.491, 4.524, 5.148, 6.146, 4.212, 6.505, 5.008, 5.429, 6.693, 7.301, 6.490, 6.443, 5.834, 5.553, 5.447, 6.193, 3.245, 4.150, 5.584, 6.771, 6.059, 4.571, 4.742, 4.212, 4.105, 6.224, 3.588, 4.271, 4.508, 5.475, 4.788, 9.578, 3.245, 6.306, 6.848, 6.614, 10.920, 5.538, 6.286, 3.947, 13.166, 5.709, 4.618, 5.569, 7.815, 6.209, 4.758, 5.070, 5.366, 4.056, 5.086, 5.398, 5.132, 4.945, 8.658, 7.863, 5.507, 4.596, 4.945, 6.974, 7.523, 4.103, 4.383, 4.040, 5.803, 5.538, 6.177, 8.601, 6.115, 7.941, 5.821, 6.474, 4.492, 4.321, 3.401, 5.320, 3.323, 8.783, 2.761, 6.162, 4.914, 5.959, 5.584, 4.088, 4.040, 5.086, 4.945, 4.789, 2.792, 5.648, 5.663, 5.039, 6.894, 5.148, 5.429, 6.333, 7.426, 4.446, 4.976, 6.006, 4.227, 2.621, 6.718, 7.551, 6.442, 4.648, 6.771, 5.960, 5.678, 6.146, 4.758, 6.255, 3.868, 4.259, 8.455, 5.947,

2.870, 12.323, 4.992, 4.134, 5.819, 6.864, 3.963, 8.717, 19.001, 4.743, 5.320, 6.552, 5.917, 4.447, 5.085, 4.415, 5.007, 7.114, 4.430, 5.428, 4.024, 7.113, 6.662, 8.190, 6.817, 4.321, 4.899, 3.198, 3.994, 6.804, 4.914, 4.305, 4.180, 3.189, 6.162, 3.884, 7.222, 4.633, 6.162, 5.017, 7.535, 6.552, 6.178, 4.618, 4.743, 5.647, 5.507, 6.428, 5.117, 5.008, 7.956, 4.446, 7.628, 6.633, 4.915, 4.961, 5.102, 5.335, 4.664, 13.214, 7.691, 3.292, 3.525, 4.306, 4.524, 4.181, 2.153, 5.039, 4.856, 7.020, 5.804, 5.522, 3.978, 5.132, 5.445, 5.054, 7.024, 4.836, 5.398, 12.065, 4.290, 4.212, 5.028, 5.164, 2.902, 6.256, 3.681, 6.755, 4.618, 6.271, 5.662, 4.618, 3.994, 7.614, 3.698, 5.444, 4.431, 7.317, 5.756, 5.538, 5.991, 4.680, 4.649, 3.963, 4.165, 4.713, 4.540, 3.011, 5.616, 5.960, 2.418, 10.233, 5.989, 5.398, 7.503, 7.535, 5.538, 6.037, 2.842, 4.852, 4.259, 7.539, 4.836, 4.492, 8.190, 12.793, 4.649, 5.924, 5.148, 5.132, 8.065, 2.839, 7.691, 4.961, 8.496, 4.056, 4.509, 4.680, 3.807, 6.599, 3.151, 2.355, 4.150, 6.006, 3.915, 4.368, 4.977, 5.164, 15.303, 10.436, 6.365, 3.603, 12.059, 3.026, 11.825, 4.977, 4.914, 6.459, 6.926, 4.788, 7.628, 5.257, 9.204, 3.448, 8.066, 7.379, 7.971, 5.180, 5.600, 4.617, 9.048, 5.101, 14.602, 5.538, 5.117, 8.019, 6.240, 6.225, 3.822, 3.151, 5.133, 5.694, 7.410, 4.587, 5.133, 6.037, 6.069, 4.961, 5.944, 5.098, 6.100, 6.614, 5.882, 6.708, 4.166, 6.209, 5.803, 3.946, 9.653, 6.708, 7.660, 6.755, 7.176, 3.151, 6.209, 5.429, 5.819, 4.649, 4.814, 6.349, 10.655, 3.666, 5.383, 5.444, 7.254, 8.540, 2.886, 4.336, 5.850, 5.195, 5.382, 5.600, 5.741, 6.209, 6.053, 7.457, 5.779, 4.056, 6.380, 5.102, 3.541, 4.680, 4.945, 4.664, 4.618, 2.387, 8.003, 5.679, 7.535, 3.978, 5.610, 4.509, 3.494, 4.695, 7.972, 4.727, 4.602, 4.054, 6.505, 6.973, 5.257, 6.584, 5.897, 7.582, 4.914, 7.192, 6.547, 4.337, 5.429, 5.819, 8.049, 4.586, 5.429, 5.319, 5.007, 12.199, 5.163, 5.195, 8.908, 3.681, 4.555, 4.618, 6.208, 4.633, 4.380, 7.192, 5.258, 5.101, 5.335, 4.228, 6.770, 4.259, 4.821, 5.086, 4.852, 4.415, 7.457, 5.554, 3.307, 4.805, 4.867, 4.165, 4.150, 5.367, 5.694, 5.897, 4.758, 4.321, 3.760, 5.289, 4.852, 4.134, 3.681, 4.446, 5.320, 9.329, 7.208, 4.836, 4.899, 4.774, 3.635, 4.976, 4.321, 3.791, 3.947, 7.613, 5.039, 5.897, 4.175, 5.866, 4.165, 6.365, 5.663, 6.443, 8.018, 4.181, 11.591, 2.589, 4.914, 3.822, 5.756, 4.446, 3.962, 5.398,

4.930, 4.571, 4.789, 6.661, 5.335, 5.273, 4.149, 6.459, 7.691, 9.391, 5.912, 4.353, 7.020, 5.445, 4.821, 10.280, 5.881, 6.149, 5.882, 5.460, 6.672, 4.602, 4.462, 5.241, 10.752,

8.331, 8.018, 8.252, 4.861, 4.165, 4.758, 3.807, 5.398, 5.070, 4.961, 5.180, 5.054, 6.552, 3.526, 4.836, 5.803, 3.073, 4.782, 5.024, 5.211, 5.585, 6.599, 4.539, 5.120, 5.475, 4.680, 5.929, 4.571, 5.694, 3.556, 4.056, 4.430, 5.320, 6.131, 4.290, 5.117, 7.832, 6.677, 8.066, 6.333, 4.930, 6.845, 4.945, 7.363, 5.866, 3.591, 5.288, 4.024, 8.752, 5.881, 4.322, 4.555, 6.520, 5.382, 4.852, 5.865, 5.834, 7.363, 6.615, 6.427, 4.680, 5.397, 5.382, 5.944, 5.444, 4.664, 4.851, 5.819, 6.630, 15.210, 6.163, 15.428, 4.275, 5.741, 4.430, 4.695, 5.569, 4.305, 3.885, 5.881, 6.880, 5.569, 9.188, 7.161, 5.210, 4.945, 4.649, 4.555, 6.256, 6.131, 4.134, 6.856, 5.944, 5.882, 6.349, 5.179, 5.522, 5.974, 5.554, 6.334, 8.672, 3.650, 4.025, 8.143, 10.125, 4.212, 6.302, 5.038, 4.228, 9.157, 5.039, 4.431, 4.852, 8.330, 5.654, 6.693, 5.351, 2.964, 4.162, 6.068, 5.117, 5.007, 6.957, 5.679, 9.251,

18.985, 3.712, 4.696, 12.776, 10.623, 8.362, 6.880, 8.346, 8.986, 8.177, 3.728, 8.392, 5.510, 6.739, 4.711, 5.570, 4.665, 6.677, 5.024, 7.005, 8.923, 6.646, 4.462, 5.991, 5.730, 5.164, 6.474, 4.851, 4.087, 9.126, 4.504, 6.396, 4.118, 5.631, 7.051, 5.663, 6.490, 5.189, 4.150, 6.319, 4.555, 5.210, 5.834, 5.304, 4.695, 5.819, 3.869, 3.854, 5.585, 7.052, 4.584, 4.025, 4.930, 3.978, 6.012, 5.304, 4.680, 6.739, 7.051, 6.693, 4.680, 18.299, 4.446, 4.290, 6.412, 3.967, 4.586, 4.555, 3.868, 3.807, 5.492, 7.348, 7.535, 4.056, 5.102, 7.816, 7.286, 4.556, 5.475, 4.321, 6.271, 4.961, 4.587, 5.288, 5.585, 7.862, 4.227, 7.301, 4.508, 3.791, 12.083, 7.940, 5.600, 5.990, 4.306, 4.649, 5.897, 4.212, 4.446, 7.644, 8.221, 3.619, 6.115, 3.681, 6.053, 3.915, 4.290, 4.929, 5.164, 5.599, 3.214, 3.728, 6.583, 7.145, 5.694, 4.555, 4.961, 3.557, 5.585, 4.852, 11.498, 3.400, 4.056, 6.240, 6.442, 4.696, 8.798, 4.821, 7.410, 6.725, 5.226, 5.117, 4.336, 5.086, 4.664, 5.835, 6.708, 6.474, 10.686, 5.055, 3.525, 2.152, 3.916, 9.126, 4.509, 6.069, 6.069, 4.353, 4.649, 8.939, 6.396, 4.727, 4.883, 6.318, 4.414, 6.489, 7.473, 9.516, 4.836, 14.352, 5.663, 8.518, 3.370, 7.269, 7.453, 4.259, 6.926, 3.620, 7.456, 4.945, 6.364, 5.338, 5.601, 7.082, 7.426, 5.444, 5.928, 5.023, 2.854, 5.070, 5.429, 5.273, 4.009, 8.764, 6.740, 9.969, 5.039, 6.380, 4.291, 5.538, 6.661, 4.509, 4.695, 4.368, 5.631, 4.337, 4.041, 2.589, 4.400, 6.318, 3.822, 7.111, 3.978, 4.446, 5.866, 6.302, 2.995, 4.727, 4.399, 6.801, 4.586, 5.085, 7.176, 3.495, 3.994, 4.009, 4.212, 6.333, 9.173, 3.120, 6.287, 5.631, 4.119, 7.457, 2.995, 5.007, 4.071, 3.432, 4.118, 5.445, 4.087, 6.271, 4.680, 3.058, 2.979, 8.503, 6.053, 5.288, 5.694, 6.474, 7.098, 3.869, 6.131, 5.725, 5.304, 4.259, 5.445, 3.666, 4.181, 5.304, 6.637, 4.961, 4.992, 4.758, 2.511, 6.911, 5.460, 5.912, 3.775, 3.791, 5.585, 6.636, 3.729, 5.039, 4.914, 4.165, 6.349, 7.098, 4.649, 4.072, 3.869, 5.835, 4.883, 4.259, 2.979, 7.846, 8.658, 4.602, 5.522, 4.368, 5.569, 4.477, 6.099, 4.009, 6.739, 7.035, 6.443, 5.116, 5.476, 5.554, 5.940, 4.072, 5.304, 5.070, 6.380, 4.602,

9.438, 7.708, 6.240, 5.632, 4.337, 4.228, 4.820, 6.022, 3.915, 6.755, 3.713, 3.027, 4.103, 4.859, 6.194, 4.883, 5.241, 7.176, 9.157, 4.774, 5.608, 5.569, 6.271, 5.973, 6.131, 5.008, 6.427, 5.226, 5.975, 4.930, 4.181, 5.710, 4.882, 3.931, 5.507, 4.930, 6.318, 4.696, 5.273, 4.618, 3.822, 7.254, 5.429, 3.760, 7.551, 4.649, 6.147, 6.053, 4.072, 6.786, 2.693, 5.398, 5.054, 3.791, 5.475, 4.072, 8.159, 9.844, 4.727, 7.129, 3.853, 6.178, 5.975, 4.618, 4.539, 4.789, 5.382, 3.853, 6.615, 5.414, 6.318, 5.304, 5.850, 5.663, 5.366, 3.775, 6.661, 5.030, 4.072, 6.084, 3.557, 7.691, 4.321, 5.460, 6.490, 7.535, 7.441, 4.665, 5.117, 4.508, 5.601, 5.928, 8.143, 5.975, 4.805, 4.914, 6.029, 6.053, 4.290, 6.209, 3.526, 4.695, 7.426, 6.349, 3.729, 3.557, 4.243, 5.694, 4.992, 7.676, 5.476, 5.491, 6.209, 5.320, 3.713, 4.915, 5.476, 4.071, 6.224, 8.049, 4.961, 4.555, 3.776, 4.461, 5.273, 4.852, 7.410, 5.351, 4.618, 4.883, 4.462, 6.178, 6.055, 3.682, 5.834, 4.025, 5.007, 3.760, 4.274, 4.306, 6.022, 5.679, 3.868, 5.008, 6.942, 7.442, 5.429, 7.074, 4.352, 4.414, 3.182, 4.712, 5.773, 4.337, 4.103, 5.180, 6.988, 4.041, 5.008, 4.415, 6.739, 7.582, 4.166, 4.961, 5.226, 5.460, 4.103, 4.849, 7.005, 8.050, 5.460, 5.959, 4.618, 4.056, 4.539, 3.136, 9.423, 7.910, 2.777, 5.210, 4.462, 4.618, 4.102, 4.383, 7.660, 10.811, 4.867, 4.072, 12.261, 5.803, 3.604, 6.520, 7.254, 7.363, 4.259, 4.259, 5.055, 4.103, 5.351, 6.630, 3.819, 5.101, 5.008, 5.757, 7.878, 5.241, 8.434, 5.757, 4.493, 5.054, 4.415, 6.147, 3.963, 5.115, 7.442, 6.365, 5.974, 12.667, 3.073, 6.303, 5.850, 3.713, 4.399, 8.050, 5.990, 3.338, 5.756, 9.563, 4.009, 5.475, 4.820, 6.037, 6.799, 6.989, 5.896, 5.990, 5.553, 5.335, 3.901, 5.710, 3.946, 5.631, 4.773, 4.352, 5.569, 4.009, 8.018, 5.554, 5.101, 4.611, 4.929, 6.131, 6.287, 6.037, 3.245, 4.758, 5.663, 8.003, 5.272, 4.228, 3.682, 6.412, 5.133, 6.514, 4.680, 5.336, 6.583, 4.025, 5.273, 7.488, 5.179, 5.054, 4.680, 3.603, 6.833, 4.534, 6.287, 5.070, 7.176, 5.554, 1.716, 5.725, 6.053, 5.289, 6.022, 3.510, 3.401, 3.759, 3.931, 3.900, 5.434, 5.164, 4.414, 8.159, 6.754, 3.167, 4.275, 3.260, 7.878, 3.760, 5.818, 4.960, 4.555, 6.942, 4.742, 6.131, 4.789, 5.304, 6.411, 5.694, 5.195, 5.835, 4.088, 4.196, 4.462, 4.851, 8.002, 3.635, 7.566, 6.021, 5.772, 6.099, 7.894, 4.587, 3.760, 5.804, 5.553, 4.696, 5.320, 4.602, 6.632, 6.942, 4.774, 4.883, 6.286, 4.446, 5.148, 5.195, 4.414, 4.680, 6.343, 6.349, 3.760, 4.633, 6.240, 4.618, 4.071, 6.115, 4.914, 6.240, 4.134, 5.383, 4.602, 6.989, 5.637, 5.211, 5.553, 5.726, 5.943, 2.964, 5.366, 4.961, 3.588, 5.538, 3.510, 6.458, 5.507, 4.851, 5.928, 4.368, 4.667, 7.784, 5.179, 4.118, 7.488, 5.772, 3.854, 5.366, 5.101, 4.992, 5.445, 4.524, 3.276, 3.713, 4.711, 5.663, 3.884, 8.859, 5.850, 8.018, 4.586, 7.145, 3.869, 4.025, 6.138, 6.459, 5.070, 5.678, 4.156, 6.692, 5.804, 7.909, 4.867, 4.836, 7.737, 7.426, 5.319, 4.071, 7.308, 6.474, 4.571, 3.698, 3.385, 4.492, 4.461, 4.477, 4.836, 4.774, 6.224, 7.847, 4.961, 6.271, 7.238, 4.150, 4.882, 3.978, 4.181, 6.489, 5.850, 7.160, 3.962, 5.023, 2.652, 3.339, 3.822, 5.054, 4.321, 4.930, 6.771, 4.227, 7.254, 5.569, 5.944, 5.491, 5.133, 4.509, 6.162, 4.103, 7.223, 4.539, 3.698, 5.366, 3.994, 6.724, 7.597, 4.665, 5.741, 6.224, 3.947, 6.256, 5.023, 4.088, 4.079, 4.056, 5.039, 5.336, 10.408, 4.758, 6.614, 6.422, 4.712, 8.970, 5.211, 3.962, 4.805, 8.127, 4.898, 4.477, 3.822, 4.368, 5.522, 6.178, 5.195, 4.571, 4.680, 4.243, 4.680, 3.822, 7.296, 7.691, 4.276, 6.334, 3.728, 4.670, 4.430, 5.257, 3.837, 5.893, 8.533, 4.867,

6.536, 3.853, 4.352, 5.319, 4.898, 4.618, 2.543, 7.956, 5.319, 5.101, 5.663, 3.978, 4.851, 5.023, 5.616, 4.524, 12.340, 4.149, 4.836, 4.851, 3.073, 5.476, 4.306, 5.647, 5.382, 6.614, 4.430, 5.476, 10.686, 8.677, 9.734, 5.039, 2.730, 5.772, 6.505, 3.042, 4.903, 5.039, 6.833, 4.072, 4.618, 4.352, 5.067, 5.897, 3.900, 4.946, 3.199, 4.040, 4.446, 6.318, 4.149, 5.554, 5.351, 6.786, 5.928, 3.666, 4.914, 4.930, 3.962, 5.350, 6.381, 4.150, 7.535, 4.930, 5.912, 5.195, 5.179, 4.680, 4.555, 5.085, 4.212, 5.522, 5.632, 5.694, 4.462, 5.881, 6.381, 5.943, 5.648, 3.744, 4.462, 5.444, 3.276, 3.978, 5.273, 6.911, 4.025, 3.931, 4.961, 4.150, 4.571, 7.176, 5.038, 4.539, 6.162, 3.681, 5.178, 5.382, 6.084, 4.228, 4.368, 6.162, 4.540, 5.413, 5.672, 9.188, 4.181, 5.226, 5.226, 5.913, 4.103, 5.179, 4.228, 5.382, 6.802, 5.170, 3.994, 5.194, 7.473, 4.586, 6.349, 6.599, 4.275, 3.167, 4.212, 7.098, 4.540, 4.540, 4.602, 6.490, 6.272, 4.196, 6.926, 6.084, 5.818, 3.931, 5.679, 4.837, 6.692, 5.990, 4.446, 4.022, 4.259, 4.150, 4.976, 3.555, 5.163, 4.804, 4.196, 6.111, 5.024, 4.462, 6.427, 7.753, 5.101, 3.791, 4.446, 4.056, 6.786, 4.618, 4.166, 5.694, 4.400, 4.056, 4.087, 4.602, 14.524, 2.670, 3.838, 3.260, 3.900, 5.429, 5.039, 3.135, 6.240, 3.962, 4.056, 7.020, 8.533, 5.164, 4.698, 3.432, 4.025, 4.383, 6.146, 4.836, 4.649, 5.273, 4.649, 4.414, 5.273, 4.431, 5.788, 5.600, 2.685, 5.148, 6.131, 2.964, 4.883, 3.541, 3.884, 4.212, 3.791, 5.631, 4.743, 3.292, 5.163, 4.617, 5.804, 6.630, 4.024, 5.304, 7.566, 3.447, 5.163, 3.853, 5.101, 4.555, 4.883, 5.881, 4.595, 4.181, 4.773, 3.697, 5.085, 6.630, 3.207, 6.880, 3.292, 4.337, 4.056, 4.415, 6.817, 4.535, 4.415, 7.956, 6.505, 8.673, 6.474, 4.352, 5.600, 5.460, 5.584, 8.705, 5.882, 4.072, 4.072, 6.349, 5.667, 3.245, 4.478, 4.524, 6.989, 4.820, 6.802, 4.836, 4.633, 4.524, 5.741, 3.401, 3.354, 2.402, 4.726, 3.916, 6.302, 3.557, 5.272, 8.022, 4.399, 3.744, 3.260, 4.524, 4.492, 6.225, 8.377, 5.564, 6.521, 7.722, 4.135, 4.790, 6.147, 7.223, 6.155, 5.772, 5.491, 6.910, 7.285, 5.959, 5.733, 4.711, 3.011, 5.148, 4.899, 3.853, 3.884, 4.711, 4.774, 3.900, 6.162, 4.914, 5.476, 5.741, 7.098, 4.555, 5.959, 7.971, 6.037, 8.221, 5.663, 5.288, 3.400, 11.653, 5.756, 5.538, 5.055, 7.972, 4.899, 4.290, 4.258, 3.385, 5.008, 4.258, 3.790, 5.788, 6.115, 6.052, 3.900, 6.708, 4.602, 3.151, 7.675, 7.191, 3.541, 4.446, 5.741, 4.633, 4.274, 5.554, 3.728, 6.053, 5.038, 4.805, 3.884, 5.397, 4.696, 5.008, 4.072, 3.635, 7.364, 5.663, 3.728, 5.101, 4.149, 3.760, 5.008, 5.616, 7.316, 2.309, 4.797, 4.056, 8.143, 6.786, 4.165, 10.967, 4.695, 4.508, 4.087, 3.557, 4.961, 8.347, 5.897, 4.868, 5.565, 9.064, 6.146, 3.775, 7.379, 9.922, 3.089, 4.204, 3.791, 5.086, 3.541, 8.829, 4.274, 4.040, 4.556, 6.817, 5.008, 14.087, 7.254, 3.385, 4.711, 6.381, 5.866, 3.261, 7.863, 4.149, 6.693, 5.407, 4.446, 5.975, 5.715, 7.909, 4.586, 5.523, 4.477, 5.132, 6.443, 4.773, 5.086, 5.631, 4.540, 5.366, 3.713, 5.585, 7.628, 3.385, 3.245, 4.321, 2.995, 6.021, 5.475, 5.990, 5.335, 4.181, 7.020, 6.037, 5.897, 4.945, 4.524, 6.006, 9.574, 4.493, 4.415, 6.864, 3.776, 4.914, 5.039, 4.571, 5.148, 6.973, 3.994, 4.243, 4.290, 4.087, 3.806, 4.571, 4.774, 5.850, 5.148, 4.243, 5.163, 4.352, 4.540, 4.165, 4.820, 6.458, 4.649, 3.791, 7.909, 5.195, 3.946, 6.272, 4.228, 4.914, 3.713, 5.148, 4.774, 6.100, 3.619, 6.911, 3.947, 4.758, 3.198, 4.415, 6.770, 6.443, 6.661, 4.524, 4.649, 7.410, 5.218, 5.710, 3.261, 5.569, 4.508, 3.776, 5.476, 5.382, 4.615, 4.555, 6.037, 4.602, 5.551, 4.072, 4.571, 4.821, 3.869, 5.039, 6.442,

5.336, 4.004, 4.758, 4.867, 6.411, 6.100, 4.743, 6.225, 5.054, 4.790, 5.398, 4.821, 5.756, 5.195, 6.771, 5.741, 5.928, 4.831, 4.821, 5.023, 3.135, 5.616, 6.662, 5.117, 5.382, 4.665, 4.446, 5.569, 4.493, 4.540, 6.380, 5.628, 4.820, 4.228, 5.273, 5.319, 4.540, 4.087, 6.131, 3.978, 6.019, 5.554, 2.902, 5.535, 3.994, 5.475, 4.344, 5.632, 5.335, 4.509, 4.790, 5.585, 5.378, 6.723, 2.793, 5.647, 4.478, 4.430, 4.134, 5.304, 5.678, 4.649, 4.961, 5.835, 4.742, 5.070, 10.468, 4.681, 4.723, 4.649, 2.792, 3.837, 6.333, 4.555, 4.883, 3.697, 7.503, 7.728, 4.742, 4.353, 4.556, 5.428, 4.774, 6.271, 4.040, 5.695, 5.912, 4.150, 7.191, 5.585, 5.038, 4.742, 3.579, 5.835, 7.613, 5.850, 3.946, 5.054, 4.134, 7.285, 5.163, 6.786, 5.102, 5.257, 4.477, 5.382, 2.247, 5.226, 5.772, 5.600, 8.658, 4.182, 3.698, 6.567, 3.932, 2.450, 8.284, 3.838, 6.926, 5.741, 4.695, 4.805, 5.709, 3.432, 6.427, 5.054, 4.461, 4.789, 6.787, 5.117, 8.143, 3.526, 5.460, 7.457, 5.538, 5.472, 5.319, 10.218, 4.466, 4.711, 3.775, 5.273, 8.549, 3.900, 4.992, 4.774, 4.836, 5.211, 5.866, 4.524, 2.387, 6.397, 5.897, 4.056, 3.105, 6.021, 3.806, 3.932, 11.279, 7.113, 6.739, 5.039, 4.150, 4.587, 4.212, 9.937, 4.540, 4.541, 5.351, 4.571, 3.962, 8.549, 3.541, 3.775, 9.063, 6.022, 5.179, 12.714, 6.412, 3.213, 5.008, 4.618, 4.009, 4.478, 7.317, 3.838, 4.274, 5.834, 4.555, 5.819, 4.383, 4.945, 4.540, 4.774, 5.491, 5.054, 4.509, 5.974, 5.351, 5.803, 4.071, 6.989, 5.522, 5.304, 2.901, 4.571, 12.699, 4.649, 9.688, 7.707, 6.880, 5.054, 9.032, 6.614, 4.852, 5.351, 6.193, 4.976, 5.273, 6.318, 13.292, 5.679, 7.099, 4.633, 6.614, 3.322, 4.400, 4.789, 5.554, 4.555, 5.085, 5.616, 6.131, 5.522, 6.022, 5.055, 6.466, 4.103, 7.379, 6.115, 4.056, 4.976, 3.729, 4.400, 4.071, 11.092, 7.520, 5.444, 5.180, 4.586, 3.307, 4.664, 3.573, 7.613, 5.413, 5.023, 7.098, 5.350, 3.604, 6.365, 7.285, 4.384, 3.572, 4.056, 6.381, 4.072, 4.368, 4.960, 4.930, 6.084, 4.805, 5.289, 3.682, 7.364, 6.536, 5.959, 5.647, 9.204, 5.850, 5.054, 6.599, 4.633, 4.586, 6.006, 4.961, 5.320, 4.930, 5.725, 4.352, 5.163, 5.024, 3.885, 5.632, 3.541, 4.259, 5.507, 4.680, 6.850, 4.726, 5.569, 4.150, 6.084, 6.677, 5.428, 6.958, 8.580, 3.962, 5.772, 6.349, 5.959, 5.071, 5.631, 5.663, 6.341, 4.337, 11.684, 6.038, 4.992, 5.694, 9.763, 5.039, 4.275, 4.312, 5.460, 4.836, 5.091, 5.928, 3.682, 4.555, 4.415, 4.696, 6.396, 5.959, 4.770,

4.712, 4.165, 6.412, 4.758, 7.083, 4.633, 5.086, 5.055, 4.586, 5.102, 4.929, 5.897, 6.021, 6.380, 5.289, 4.181, 5.289, 8.190, 4.353, 6.833, 4.789, 5.620, 6.084, 5.975, 3.542, 3.900, 6.318, 5.398, 7.988, 5.241, 3.370, 5.149, 4.508, 3.791, 6.350, 5.523, 5.201, 4.072, 4.898, 5.070, 3.776, 4.680, 6.178, 5.803, 3.807, 8.317, 3.728, 4.945, 4.446, 6.786, 3.495, 4.914, 3.417, 5.195, 7.491, 4.774, 5.819, 3.533, 3.791, 4.274, 5.195, 5.023, 6.411, 3.884, 6.645, 4.259, 4.633, 3.650, 8.049, 13.291, 7.660, 4.509, 3.884, 4.836, 5.117, 4.961, 2.777, 4.072, 4.852, 4.009, 5.241, 5.569, 5.944, 5.476, 2.325, 5.054, 4.243, 6.006, 2.980, 4.477, 5.257, 4.670, 5.288, 6.692, 5.335, 7.144, 8.852, 5.538, 4.992, 3.978, 4.150, 5.398, 6.053, 5.694, 9.391, 3.432, 6.693, 3.542, 6.583, 4.384, 6.817, 4.665, 5.694, 3.978, 4.041, 5.226, 4.633, 5.335, 5.070, 7.036, 4.727, 5.944, 5.304, 4.056, 4.258, 5.148, 7.488, 5.444, 4.696, 5.444, 5.866, 4.571, 3.635, 7.613, 4.321, 3.947, 4.446, 3.869, 3.198, 5.491, 5.289, 4.212, 4.633, 5.148, 4.009, 5.538, 5.008, 5.787, 3.510, 5.881, 3.494, 4.212, 5.600, 5.553, 5.258, 4.259, 8.299, 4.072, 4.383, 4.774, 9.859, 3.759, 5.756, 5.288, 5.726, 5.506, 5.553, 4.056, 5.382, 3.245, 6.770, 4.867, 3.900, 5.647, 7.832, 5.101, 3.931, 6.381, 5.023, 4.181, 3.354, 4.882, 5.070, 4.789, 7.753, 4.882, 5.429, 3.947, 5.226, 4.212, 5.008, 5.101, 4.102, 4.664, 4.820, 4.415, 7.155, 6.287, 7.832, 5.398, 4.243, 3.494, 5.491, 4.399, 5.522, 4.977, 4.259, 5.819, 5.741, 5.491, 5.288, 7.348, 5.226, 5.663, 8.736, 4.664, 4.633, 5.741, 4.400, 6.256, 5.257, 5.460, 7.082, 5.569, 5.507, 4.061, 4.259, 6.536, 4.657, 4.774, 8.611, 4.524, 4.430, 4.851, 4.040, 5.319, 4.851, 4.852, 4.696, 5.335, 7.051, 6.053, 3.760, 4.945, 4.446, 4.883, 5.569, 6.225, 5.070, 4.617, 6.084, 5.351, 4.805, 5.959, 7.254, 4.197, 4.618, 2.870, 5.242, 5.333, 4.618, 4.399, 7.707, 6.365, 3.416, 2.949, 3.401, 4.228, 4.118, 7.831, 5.209, 5.429, 5.538, 6.006, 3.713, 4.088, 3.479, 4.524, 5.132, 5.632, 4.649, 5.319, 6.037, 3.994, 6.131, 7.082, 3.011, 4.024, 5.008, 7.534, 5.928, 5.320, 6.302, 4.368, 10.202, 4.852, 4.134, 2.823, 4.040, 5.304, 5.320, 4.118, 3.806, 4.665, 5.179, 4.187, 2.964, 4.462, 4.586, 3.572, 5.807, 3.915, 5.101, 4.009, 4.727, 5.554, 6.662, 5.039, 4.147, 5.553, 5.164, 4.976, 4.400, 6.147, 5.101, 8.128, 5.663, 7.613, 5.570, 4.306, 4.462, 3.697, 5.054, 3.932, 3.621, 4.072, 4.712, 7.317, 5.522, 3.979, 5.023, 3.323, 7.785, 4.274, 5.600, 4.758, 4.212, 5.023, 6.988, 3.074, 5.024, 6.443, 3.588, 5.928, 3.495, 6.162, 5.725, 4.961, 3.947, 5.502, 4.789, 4.851, 3.978, 3.214, 8.393, 4.290, 4.617, 7.098, 5.959, 5.929, 7.426, 4.665, 5.959, 7.348, 3.464, 5.865, 7.675, 5.710, 4.946, 4.758, 6.100, 4.555, 3.604, 5.257, 5.427, 3.651, 4.431, 3.885, 4.727, 4.305, 4.212, 8.986, 5.055,

4.680, 6.568, 5.663, 3.042, 4.524, 5.772, 5.273, 3.245, 4.711, 6.100, 4.321, 6.162, 5.725, 3.042, 4.290, 5.335, 4.851, 7.847, 4.789, 6.177, 6.521, 4.758, 5.507, 3.128, 4.165, 4.353, 6.474, 7.238, 3.697, 2.840, 6.130, 4.821, 6.271, 7.894, 5.164, 5.678, 6.849, 4.680, 3.775, 3.042, 4.478, 4.274, 3.963, 5.928, 6.848, 3.744, 4.774, 5.397, 3.822, 6.958, 12.932, 2.995, 3.791, 5.382, 4.087, 6.411, 8.565, 8.019, 5.710, 5.038, 3.244, 6.131, 4.290, 4.789, 5.694, 4.477, 5.086, 4.680, 5.694, 4.726, 5.647, 6.177, 5.819, 5.382, 6.910, 7.144, 4.556, 7.052, 5.631, 5.226, 4.353, 5.507, 5.242, 4.727, 6.271, 6.661, 5.990, 5.707, 4.852, 3.713, 5.803, 4.383, 5.601, 5.429, 4.524, 6.459, 5.803, 4.633, 8.158, 3.989, 4.322, 4.009, 3.604, 4.829, 5.257, 5.085, 5.180, 4.336, 4.165, 6.068, 3.722, 6.303, 3.314, 7.160, 3.073, 9.159, 8.643, 4.961, 6.881, 7.519, 4.758, 6.287, 4.400, 7.176, 6.786, 4.598, 4.618, 5.429, 6.287, 6.320, 5.632, 2.902, 4.649, 3.915, 5.117, 10.156, 8.003, 4.821, 4.228, 5.507, 5.242, 3.991, 4.945, 7.940, 4.290, 7.550, 4.353, 7.254, 4.586, 5.320, 4.961, 5.429, 5.366, 4.368, 4.134, 5.943,

6.037, 6.568, 5.756, 6.412, 6.146, 5.242, 5.008, 3.463, 5.413, 6.084, 6.413, 3.681, 6.895, 8.081, 5.335, 4.727, 6.256, 4.493, 6.303, 4.041, 4.602, 3.806, 4.337, 5.054, 3.978, 6.053, 5.397, 5.179, 4.727, 7.020, 4.727, 5.304, 4.925, 4.135, 6.287, 4.493, 4.711, 3.994, 4.618, 3.978, 8.034, 4.125, 5.086, 3.604, 7.675, 5.663, 5.180, 6.177, 4.290, 4.976, 4.789, 6.194, 4.540, 3.698, 4.633, 6.053, 4.555, 7.815, 3.775, 2.496, 5.086, 6.022, 5.164, 5.959, 4.392, 5.366, 4.852, 4.774, 5.366, 10.062,

6.505, 5.476, 5.897, 5.507, 6.052, 6.895, 4.056, 6.412, 4.399, 7.940, 5.616, 7.160, 6.786, 5.882, 7.816, 5.843, 7.083, 5.787, 4.727, 6.037, 4.571, 7.893, 7.821, 5.507, 7.982, 11.217, 4.696, 6.396, 6.272, 5.990, 5.975, 4.415, 4.882, 7.706, 6.303, 4.711, 6.349, 2.949, 6.209, 5.788, 5.257, 5.476, 6.365, 3.807, 4.352, 5.070, 4.789, 5.741, 3.432, 4.134, 5.101, 4.509, 6.552, 5.273, 2.091, 7.207, 5.180, 4.399, 6.942, 4.477, 5.094, 6.662, 4.820, 7.051, 3.666, 4.368, 5.195, 6.178, 9.844, 4.586, 4.976, 5.975, 4.883, 6.568, 5.210, 3.307, 5.085, 5.959, 5.117, 6.443, 6.708, 4.961, 5.117, 5.335, 4.649, 6.927, 8.221, 6.021, 5.890, 5.085, 5.413, 5.204, 6.177, 4.618, 7.238, 3.400, 7.519, 6.989, 4.548, 7.441, 4.727, 5.335, 6.116, 7.754, 7.484, 7.644, 3.166, 6.435, 4.336, 5.632, 4.509, 3.507, 5.897, 6.537, 5.924, 7.207, 6.693, 3.729, 4.570, 5.429, 5.648, 5.612, 7.722, 7.489, 2.917, 3.775, 6.832, 7.472, 5.912, 5.148, 7.894, 15.475, 4.057, 4.649, 6.381, 6.037, 5.429, 4.774, 4.602, 6.605, 4.836, 4.852, 6.441, 4.758, 4.992, 4.820, 3.978, 7.066, 5.304, 8.455, 4.680, 5.585, 4.929, 4.446, 5.757, 6.771, 5.226, 5.023, 5.289, 5.148, 5.366, 4.212,

7.332, 5.601, 5.804, 3.962, 4.462, 5.569, 3.681, 4.883, 3.323, 6.224, 5.694, 5.289, 8.862, 4.009, 6.459, 8.190, 4.946, 3.557, 4.477, 4.645, 4.166, 4.290, 7.441, 5.894, 3.807, 7.020, 5.959, 4.436, 5.772, 4.587, 4.633, 5.382, 3.869, 5.226, 4.275, 5.039, 7.316, 7.442, 7.275, 5.569, 7.894, 4.680, 5.913, 4.228, 4.587, 7.780, 5.663, 5.569, 9.454, 4.462, 4.618, 5.320, 5.677, 4.992, 6.349, 7.612, 5.335, 5.397, 5.725, 6.022, 5.133, 5.242, 4.180, 5.897, 5.538, 5.335, 4.758, 5.678, 3.416, 7.004, 3.885, 6.397, 4.790, 4.836, 5.491, 3.572, 8.003, 4.555, 7.176, 5.476, 5.195, 5.070, 3.432, 5.164, 4.399, 4.524, 6.068, 3.167, 5.647, 5.054, 3.385, 4.821, 7.067, 5.881, 4.867, 6.474, 2.652, 5.654, 6.583, 4.571, 5.523, 3.968, 7.004, 6.334, 5.366, 4.773, 3.775, 3.026, 11.698, 5.179, 2.979, 6.334, 3.868, 4.664, 7.145, 4.721, 5.990, 7.051, 7.550, 4.040, 3.822, 6.084, 5.304, 5.523, 6.864, 4.759, 4.758, 6.599, 5.678, 4.353, 4.477, 5.569, 6.568, 5.616, 8.205, 6.442, 6.178, 3.260, 5.335, 5.304, 3.432, 3.525, 3.942, 5.164, 5.382, 4.961, 3.082, 4.103, 5.148, 8.721, 3.806, 4.789, 3.807, 4.165, 4.376, 5.132, 4.665, 4.711, 4.897, 6.225, 6.240, 5.460, 5.662, 5.086, 3.713, 5.507, 3.994, 6.178, 5.383, 3.666, 4.899, 5.085, 6.287, 7.457, 4.883, 6.645, 5.616, 5.897, 5.148, 6.567, 7.270, 4.961, 6.099, 5.507, 4.118, 4.291, 5.616, 5.866, 7.894, 12.698, 4.712, 7.815, 6.207, 15.912, 6.209, 4.290, 8.471, 6.615, 5.544, 3.759, 4.275, 4.773, 4.446, 4.446, 3.776, 4.430, 4.196, 3.760, 3.759, 5.616, 5.881, 4.633, 3.276, 5.163, 7.410, 4.337, 4.243, 4.248, 5.226, 5.975, 6.147, 6.240, 6.131, 3.885, 9.609, 4.571, 4.633, 3.822, 5.506, 5.257, 3.759, 5.787, 3.651, 4.977, 6.520, 4.602, 4.493, 4.945, 4.820, 7.472, 5.211, 7.098, 4.961, 4.087, 5.054, 5.413, 5.179, 3.448, 4.103, 6.053, 3.713, 6.833, 7.292, 7.426, 5.975, 2.293, 7.628, 5.242, 6.302, 5.507, 6.225, 3.494, 8.596, 6.866, 4.711, 5.133, 3.276, 5.663, 4.758, 4.009, 4.446, 4.727, 4.758, 2.839, 6.474, 6.100, 5.179, 6.911, 10.624, 6.302, 5.710, 4.867, 2.855, 8.143, 7.192, 6.552, 6.256, 4.461, 4.384, 7.566, 5.226, 5.117, 6.583, 4.493, 5.882, 4.337, 6.677, 6.521, 5.023, 5.663, 5.288, 7.426, 7.285, 5.912, 7.020, 4.446, 4.680, 4.275, 4.821, 2.153, 5.288, 6.412, 7.363, 4.446, 6.147, 8.456, 7.111, 3.807, 5.180, 5.460, 4.227, 4.899, 4.680, 4.820, 5.241, 3.916, 3.37mz0, 4.634, 5.164, 3.744, 5.990, 4.664, 4.929, 5.086, 4.056, 4.384, 4.555, 6.771, 3.884, 2.964, 5.714, 3.978, 6.567, 10.059, 5.959, 7.769, 4.384, 5.070, 4.664, 4.805, 5.133, 3.994, 4.337, 3.916, 3.884, 4.446, 4.056, 5.117, 3.635, 6.069, 6.630, 11.794, 4.337, 2.200, 3.646, 6.474, 4.805, 5.429, 9.063, 4.087, 12.543, 4.867, 5.164, 5.257, 5.928, 7.800, 5.445, 3.104, 4.852, 3.776, 6.755, 4.322, 6.646, 5.444, 8.190, 5.648, 3.908, 5.522, 9.422, 3.900, 3.525, 2.403, 4.992, 2.824, 4.451, 4.618, 2.902, 3.915, 5.763, 3.214, 4.680, 3.790, 5.350, 5.429, 5.148, 7.508, 4.976, 4.009, 6.458, 4.711, 6.022, 5.975, 5.039, 6.895, 4.961, 5.273, 4.072, 3.900, 5.725, 5.023, 5.273, 4.243, 4.618, 4.337, 5.133, 4.134, 4.336, 5.429, 3.993, 5.007, 4.414, 4.332, 4.259, 5.803, 3.884, 7.756, 4.197, 4.040, 6.318, 3.994, 2.559, 4.290, 5.195, 9.269, 4.696,

7.691, 4.790, 3.900, 5.460, 7.987, 6.661, 7.067, 5.944, 8.783, 2.949, 5.429, 5.085, 6.006, 3.744, 3.323, 4.789, 5.912, 6.411, 8.732, 5.943, 4.680, 5.913, 6.116, 6.022, 4.321, 5.648, 5.850, 5.272, 4.899, 4.212, 6.302, 5.117, 4.773, 6.474, 5.226, 5.132, 6.146, 6.131, 9.223, 5.210, 5.070, 4.508, 8.642, 5.507, 7.613, 6.709, 4.477, 4.368, 4.431, 5.740, 7.238, 6.802, 5.039, 5.101, 5.506, 6.958, 4.252, 4.696, 5.397, 6.037, 3.510, 4.462, 6.490, 4.508, 4.584, 3.884, 6.053, 5.834, 4.727, 4.649, 7.379, 5.015, 3.822, 4.805, 3.401, 7.005, 6.240, 6.552, 5.117, 6.474, 7.363, 4.789, 4.696, 6.115, 5.619, 6.458, 7.395, 7.223, 13.916, 6.661, 5.117, 4.071, 6.443, 7.254, 5.679, 5.008, 6.318, 3.885, 4.103, 4.602, 4.836, 5.007, 5.163, 5.366, 6.957, 4.322, 5.164, 10.967, 5.428, 5.070, 5.819, 5.211, 4.212, 8.860, 5.258, 6.037, 3.292, 6.879, 11.014, 5.242, 5.023, 6.396, 5.148, 6.037, 3.697, 6.225, 8.222, 5.164, 5.897, 5.584, 7.083, 4.835, 4.977, 5.428, 5.007, 4.668, 9.204, 5.335, 4.876, 5.039, 4.665, 10.780, 6.973, 3.338, 5.440, 4.461, 4.071, 5.210, 3.822, 5.148, 7.551, 5.023, 4.509, 6.318, 4.477, 5.694, 5.164, 6.084, 5.164, 4.493, 3.401, 4.540, 6.708, 5.164, 5.648, 7.738, 3.245, 4.166, 4.446, 7.332, 6.661, 5.649, 4.415, 8.081, 4.602, 6.521, 4.960, 2.808, 6.100, 6.069, 5.467, 4.352, 4.134, 3.245, 4.977, 6.708, 5.569, 6.677, 4.992, 5.039, 3.784, 6.053, 5.694, 6.505, 4.134, 5.304, 4.570, 4.742, 5.959, 6.349, 10.265, 4.165, 4.134, 5.897, 4.555, 3.822, 5.366, 4.337, 5.117, 7.738, 4.726, 5.803, 5.278, 5.366, 3.838, 5.834, 4.499, 5.398, 5.289, 6.037, 5.024, 6.006, 4.337, 4.587, 5.546, 6.053, 7.301, 5.772, 7.114, 5.803, 4.743, 4.852, 4.930, 3.510, 4.930, 3.760, 5.710, 5.616, 4.665, 5.429, 4.743, 2.668, 5.382, 5.928, 6.100, 2.621, 6.115, 8.502, 5.039, 5.070, 3.213, 5.943, 8.643, 5.007, 7.511, 2.605, 7.379, 7.160, 5.195, 8.284, 3.728, 5.507, 4.337, 4.118, 4.898, 4.805, 4.852, 4.602, 3.869, 8.205, 3.869, 7.457, 4.040, 3.775, 5.148, 4.836, 6.662, 5.694, 3.713, 4.056, 3.401, 4.898, 5.039, 5.850, 7.784, 4.379, 3.666, 9.188, 5.117, 3.947, 4.790, 6.973, 3.697, 6.166, 5.632, 3.635, 6.022, 6.755, 4.415, 4.243, 5.242, 6.896, 4.181, 4.882, 4.758, 4.945, 5.896, 4.383, 5.413, 4.976, 4.804, 6.130, 5.039, 3.744, 4.165, 6.552, 7.098, 4.462, 4.571, 4.789, 5.195, 5.199, 4.274, 5.242, 4.149, 7.511, 7.098, 7.768, 5.086, 5.132, 4.617, 6.100, 6.677, 4.789, 4.633, 4.946, 4.165, 5.725, 11.388, 5.725, 7.145, 4.409, 4.321, 4.415, 4.274, 5.522, 6.583, 5.928, 5.474, 4.415, 5.039, 4.992, 3.588, 4.836, 4.539, 5.148, 4.275, 4.618, 3.541, 5.507, 5.335, 5.600, 6.568, 6.211, 5.086, 6.817, 4.321, 4.399, 4.587, 3.822, 3.635, 4.430, 4.852, 5.631, 5.132, 4.571, 6.724, 3.088, 4.259, 4.364, 7.363, 6.131, 7.493, 3.448, 5.912, 3.868, 4.895, 4.165, 3.885, 4.181, 4.898, 5.148, 4.492, 5.008, 3.947, 2.917, 4.259, 4.789, 7.722, 3.323, 4.571, 3.806, 6.100, 3.027, 3.588, 6.645, 5.943, 4.368, 6.006, 7.280, 5.461, 3.963, 5.929, 5.835,

4.914, 3.447, 5.632, 6.506, 6.646, 5.631, 7.059, 3.572, 4.821, 3.214, 7.307, 5.491, 4.539, 3.713, 4.025, 5.944, 4.134, 7.737, 3.667, 4.711, 3.370, 3.666, 4.337, 5.584, 5.507, 4.134, 4.087, 4.025, 4.197, 3.993, 5.367, 3.978, 6.755, 6.240, 5.601, 3.588, 5.444, 4.789, 3.745, 4.197, 4.274, 5.616, 5.429, 5.835, 5.132, 5.296, 2.730, 4.180, 6.396, 4.237, 6.146, 6.552, 4.290, 6.396, 5.538, 5.133, 6.914, 7.317, 6.069, 5.351, 5.475, 9.126, 4.664, 4.945, 4.836, 4.352, 5.148, 3.432, 6.396, 5.351, 3.822, 4.363, 5.631, 5.273, 5.023, 4.103, 7.191, 4.586, 4.025, 6.911, 6.396, 3.666, 4.555, 3.760, 4.680, 5.710, 3.822, 6.217, 7.161, 11.092, 4.285, 5.601, 5.616, 4.196, 5.819, 5.304, 4.602, 4.305, 4.212, 4.087, 4.243, 5.882, 5.210, 4.430, 6.818, 8.303, 5.117, 5.304, 3.260, 7.531, 6.006, 4.633, 6.474, 4.711, 5.569, 2.995, 5.429, 3.385, 4.727, 4.430, 3.978, 4.119, 4.337, 3.900, 4.181, 3.260, 6.396, 3.526, 3.323, 5.960, 3.775, 4.165, 3.354, 8.003, 5.102, 3.915, 3.213, 4.134, 4.228, 3.713, 5.881, 9.703, 5.241, 3.776, 6.427, 2.777, 4.478, 5.210, 4.805, 6.302, 4.727, 4.508, 4.805, 6.989, 6.240, 5.413, 6.584, 8.456, 3.760, 5.039, 3.541, 4.758, 3.104, 4.227, 5.226, 2.938, 3.884, 4.539, 8.175, 2.761, 3.901, 3.401, 4.477, 5.414, 4.399, 5.086, 4.571, 6.672, 4.227, 5.991, 4.618, 4.964, 5.507, 7.785, 3.573, 5.078, 5.242, 6.271, 5.211, 5.320, 2.808, 7.270, 6.677, 4.696, 4.212, 5.273, 3.791, 5.039, 4.711, 4.976, 5.273, 4.431, 4.820, 5.726, 6.318, 8.393, 5.117, 4.415, 5.304, 4.275, 3.853, 3.432, 12.667, 3.853, 5.226, 4.103, 4.227, 5.803, 7.192, 4.929, 6.381, 5.663, 3.962, 7.051, 4.508, 4.415, 6.053, 17.238, 6.412, 8.611, 6.739, 4.415, 6.318, 4.587, 3.620, 6.146, 8.221, 4.789, 7.566, 4.134, 6.458, 5.585, 2.995, 5.850, 5.320, 7.488, 4.961, 4.914, 8.158, 5.772, 4.524, 3.541, 5.928, 4.056, 4.571, 7.410, 5.491, 3.338, 5.304, 4.992, 4.196, 5.741, 5.117, 4.727, 4.228, 4.711, 5.913, 6.552, 5.226, 4.805, 5.117, 5.912, 7.185, 4.181, 5.039, 7.083, 4.398, 5.835, 4.118, 13.587, 7.722, 4.493, 4.212, 8.330, 6.630, 5.475, 3.916, 4.352, 7.239, 4.930, 4.556, 6.817, 5.257, 6.022, 6.599, 3.448, 5.195, 5.304, 3.432, 4.689, 7.161, 3.104, 5.382, 6.319, 7.160, 5.741, 6.879, 7.644, 5.008, 4.665, 6.442, 5.866, 4.089, 4.446, 5.039, 4.790, 4.352, 5.882, 5.460, 4.820, 5.117, 4.243, 5.819, 6.271, 4.040, 4.695, 4.711, 3.822, 6.474, 3.510, 5.195, 4.790, 4.774, 3.494, 3.869, 4.789, 4.533, 5.288, 5.632, 4.397, 4.368, 3.791, 5.757, 5.616, 6.739, 5.522, 4.830, 3.510, 5.460, 5.304, 5.039, 6.427, 6.100, 7.215, 8.471, 5.304, 5.616, 4.414, 4.851, 4.415, 4.945, 5.179, 6.770, 4.852, 3.963, 5.476, 3.697, 6.818, 4.322, 4.149, 3.868, 4.540, 8.143, 5.226, 5.772, 3.775, 5.413, 5.023, 3.291, 4.134, 5.366, 3.510, 4.143, 3.588, 5.117, 6.147, 4.352, 6.006, 3.385, 6.052, 4.508, 5.569, 5.195, 5.145, 4.368, 5.647, 3.667, 5.611, 6.068, 6.692, 3.931, 5.164, 4.836, 4.399, 4.851, 6.926, 5.008, 4.337, 4.290, 4.087, 5.132, 6.661, 5.834, 4.651, 6.084, 4.352, 5.366, 6.863, 6.068, 3.916, 3.479, 5.146, 3.822, 8.284, 6.178, 4.461, 3.713, 4.915, 2.668, 6.364, 4.025, 4.540, 5.444, 5.109, 4.259, 4.742, 7.004, 6.131, 3.776, 7.145, 3.370, 6.723, 7.691, 5.367, 11.014, 6.677, 5.304, 5.944, 5.179, 5.342, 4.399, 5.679, 4.586, 7.178, 6.521, 5.008, 4.664, 3.212, 6.693, 5.007, 6.614, 4.196, 12.308, 4.602, 4.025, 5.398, 7.910, 3.604, 4.493, 3.089, 4.072, 4.337, 4.899, 5.896, 3.619, 6.801, 7.379, 3.307, 6.896, 5.320, 5.132, 7.207, 3.323, 4.727, 5.631, 5.086, 5.304, 2.793, 5.685, 5.211, 5.304, 4.428, 3.478, 3.744, 8.846, 3.511, 5.024, 5.694, 3.619, 4.898, 6.224, 4.415, 3.416, 3.884, 4.696, 5.179, 4.929, 3.865, 4.274, 7.784, 5.007, 5.087, 6.209, 6.131, 6.770, 4.277, 4.166, 4.353, 4.852, 3.459, 4.836, 5.257, 4.102, 4.446, 2.714, 4.992, 5.397, 7.878, 4.789, 4.228, 6.256, 5.850, 5.553, 4.477, 3.698, 6.396, 4.321, 9.828, 4.813, 8.237, 4.165, 4.539, 4.805, 3.619, 5.678, 6.895, 7.332, 6.973, 6.287, 5.211, 4.212, 4.244, 6.286, 9.532, 4.274, 5.787, 4.025, 4.960, 11.550, 4.914, 4.181, 5.117, 5.055, 5.912, 9.469, 5.335,

10.639, 4.103, 7.660, 5.663, 5.522, 5.398, 6.103, 4.727, 5.148, 5.522, 4.040, 4.493, 5.367, 4.836, 7.363, 6.786, 5.444, 4.665, 4.914, 5.569, 4.743, 4.446, 5.476, 5.289, 4.384, 6.053, 5.772, 5.788, 6.609, 4.540, 3.790, 6.305, 5.195, 4.867, 9.703, 5.398, 4.337, 4.477, 3.994, 4.056, 4.477, 5.445, 3.276, 3.510, 5.445, 4.680, 5.600, 5.897, 4.462, 3.806, 6.989, 3.791, 6.553, 5.647, 4.134, 14.524, 6.350, 3.338, 5.632, 4.040, 5.538, 4.336, 4.649, 5.054, 4.430, 7.316, 5.366, 2.808, 7.082, 9.859, 4.524, 5.725, 5.137, 5.148, 4.414, 7.098, 4.243, 4.010, 4.540, 3.712, 6.252, 7.971, 4.680, 5.647, 4.321, 5.058, 5.351, 5.007, 5.054, 7.488, 3.510, 7.472, 4.617, 3.869, 3.448, 4.415, 4.587, 5.429, 5.912, 4.804, 5.679, 4.570, 4.836, 6.598, 4.446, 5.944, 5.163, 8.049, 3.042, 6.037, 5.944, 5.273, 5.148, 5.398, 5.663, 3.881, 4.742, 4.337, 6.271, 7.114, 6.022, 6.474, 6.209, 5.148, 4.149, 6.209, 6.459, 4.570, 5.803, 5.195, 5.647, 4.712, 7.020, 6.911, 8.065, 6.396, 5.553, 5.553, 6.194, 7.831, 4.430, 3.604, 4.024, 5.585, 6.428, 5.112, 5.522, 4.976, 6.302, 4.103, 5.367, 4.524, 5.273, 5.865, 8.518, 3.604, 5.085, 5.257, 10.468, 6.006, 4.228, 4.899, 5.091, 4.805, 5.647, 7.207, 4.508, 5.132, 4.758, 4.726, 8.128, 3.916, 5.569, 3.822, 3.557, 5.694, 6.552, 5.405, 5.055, 4.867, 6.879, 5.086, 4.478, 4.680, 5.367, 5.086, 5.851, 4.813, 3.776, 6.942, 3.245, 4.446, 13.744, 3.074, 7.145, 7.488, 3.978, 4.976, 4.930, 5.663, 5.990, 7.036, 5.553, 5.070, 5.164, 7.789, 6.131, 5.756, 6.989, 4.322, 4.478, 4.851, 5.679, 4.805, 9.859, 5.803, 5.523, 5.632, 5.101, 4.056, 4.337, 5.631, 6.303, 6.199, 4.773, 6.053, 4.649, 6.209, 4.664, 7.363, 4.212, 4.290, 3.276, 4.150, 6.006, 7.520, 5.023, 3.869, 5.210, 4.633, 4.430, 5.476, 4.836, 4.571, 5.350, 4.306, 4.914, 4.259, 4.321, 6.521, 4.337, 4.836, 4.711, 6.240, 10.051, 3.463, 4.321, 5.663, 4.346, 5.039, 7.036, 5.569, 5.179, 7.020, 5.742, 4.493, 6.755, 4.259, 6.443, 6.365, 5.569, 5.293, 5.039, 5.445, 6.022, 4.228, 5.507, 3.885, 11.139, 4.134, 4.383, 4.853, 3.931, 4.197, 6.287, 4.759, 5.101, 4.649, 4.415, 3.650, 4.181, 4.119, 4.383, 4.867, 6.552, 4.462, 4.929, 3.931, 4.384, 3.432, 4.197, 4.400, 5.055, 4.353, 2.870, 5.113, 5.397, 5.959, 5.538, 5.554, 5.258, 5.944, 4.227, 3.868, 3.385, 6.271, 5.694, 6.271, 4.508, 4.711, 5.414, 5.320, 4.946, 4.696, 4.056, 5.616, 4.087, 6.428, 2.980, 4.836, 5.991, 4.103, 3.464, 5.008, 3.666, 3.962, 6.786, 4.914, 5.288, 5.616, 5.678, 5.132, 6.240, 5.709, 5.210, 4.352, 4.508, 5.896, 5.975, 4.929, 5.897, 5.694, 5.057, 4.321, 4.649, 4.368, 3.869, 5.522, 4.243, 7.113, 4.758, 5.210, 3.494, 5.990, 6.022, 10.280, 3.620, 4.664, 4.696, 3.744, 4.633, 5.273, 6.989, 12.712, 4.508, 2.808, 3.479, 11.700, 5.133, 4.071, 4.446, 3.479, 5.616, 5.429, 4.914, 4.821, 3.525, 5.538, 5.242, 3.697, 5.694, 4.633, 8.253, 3.869, 5.710, 6.271, 4.821, 6.677, 5.678, 5.148, 6.630, 5.819, 4.259, 6.396, 6.365, 4.794, 4.696, 5.585, 4.945, 4.493, 4.462, 4.493, 5.070, 5.679, 6.614, 6.676, 5.273, 4.730, 4.758, 4.056, 3.494, 4.369, 4.446, 3.946, 4.493, 4.142, 4.696, 8.440, 5.756, 4.274, 4.087, 4.134, 5.460, 4.586, 3.166, 5.928, 7.332, 3.931, 3.837, 5.928, 5.101, 4.212, 8.096, 4.056, 6.116, 4.025, 4.243, 3.416, 6.599, 9.984, 4.611, 3.978, 4.243, 4.851, 3.229, 3.932, 4.742, 4.041, 3.947, 5.056, 4.851, 7.176, 3.713, 4.249, 5.601, 3.978, 4.992, 6.224, 2.777, 5.460, 4.406, 4.743, 4.774, 5.803, 6.537, 4.321, 5.678, 4.742, 4.334, 5.117, 4.072, 5.070, 5.834, 5.070, 6.381, 4.357, 5.834, 4.384, 4.602, 6.131, 6.427, 3.323, 3.962, 5.133, 5.941, 3.650, 3.807, 5.975, 6.822, 6.240, 5.304, 4.602, 4.593, 6.755, 6.084, 4.914, 4.742, 3.713, 5.616, 3.448, 6.197, 4.462, 3.323, 3.354, 4.364, 6.240, 4.914, 6.021, 5.257, 4.758, 3.588, 6.877, 2.995, 6.224, 5.866, 3.791, 12.043, 5.023, 3.978, 5.839, 3.838, 4.337, 5.214, 4.056, 3.931, 4.727, 4.821, 3.712, 4.711, 5.678, 5.445, 5.023, 4.743, 6.068, 4.633, 4.945, 4.617, 5.452, 4.368, 4.524, 4.134, 3.339, 5.741, 4.212, 3.884, 4.415, 5.788, 5.725, 6.365, 5.304, 5.023, 3.526, 4.914, 6.021, 4.119, 3.697, 4.351, 6.880, 7.457, 4.493, 4.509, 8.939, 4.634, 7.987, 4.836, 8.299, 3.931, 5.116, 6.022, 6.146, 5.273, 4.493, 4.836, 6.614, 3.791, 3.728, 7.003, 5.273, 5.366, 3.526, 4.617, 5.818, 4.087, 4.321, 4.717, 3.588, 4.587, 4.930, 4.275, 4.088, 8.455, 4.977, 5.257, 7.403, 3.152, 4.539, 5.148, 6.588, 4.758, 4.992, 6.521, 4.727, 4.883, 4.883, 3.526, 3.136, 4.665, 6.521, 5.975, 5.429, 8.471, 6.178, 7.020, 6.084, 4.540, 4.056, 4.711, 4.956, 3.370, 4.509, 5.133, 8.502, 6.053, 3.713, 9.204, 5.158, 6.692, 5.429, 4.431, 5.023, 3.775, 5.054, 3.838, 3.120, 4.618, 4.961, 3.744, 4.868, 3.416, 4.290, 5.148, 7.566, 5.070, 5.180, 4.119, 5.039, 4.633, 4.196, 4.665, 5.148, 5.258, 4.524, 4.664, 11.544, 5.756, 3.822, 5.054, 4.602, 5.179, 8.471, 4.415, 9.937, 3.370, 5.039, 4.103, 3.650, 5.601, 5.647, 6.022, 6.771, 2.714, 3.229, 5.520, 5.289, 4.836, 3.666, 5.499, 6.911, 10.171, 3.494, 5.086, 4.150, 4.711, 4.852, 4.336, 6.753, 3.511, 3.448, 3.962, 6.989, 3.666, 6.069, 4.103, 5.554, 6.006, 5.304, 3.635, 5.291, 5.382, 4.352, 10.140, 5.787, 3.135, 5.226, 5.569, 4.149, 4.119, 4.915, 7.285, 6.471, 5.850, 4.291, 4.040, 7.541, 5.241, 5.007, 6.646, 5.210, 4.353, 6.178, 4.618, 4.178, 6.350, 5.226, 4.431, 7.129, 4.602, 3.167, 5.194, 5.194, 4.789, 4.103, 5.569, 4.696, 5.507, 3.557, 4.602, 3.603, 3.947, 4.914, 5.320, 7.036, 6.380, 4.805, 6.053, 5.335, 5.116, 4.243, 3.993, 3.339, 5.491, 6.225, 5.648, 4.477, 4.493, 4.337, 4.664, 3.713, 8.127, 5.335, 6.708, 6.428, 7.130, 4.321, 5.117, 5.788, 4.025, 4.337, 4.290, 5.209, 7.442, 5.428, 5.616, 3.697, 3.978, 3.712, 6.412, 4.571, 5.194, 5.273, 6.677, 5.101, 3.885, 4.290, 4.649, 4.767, 3.479, 7.660, 5.258, 5.819,

5.944, 4.244, 3.604, 4.322, 6.255, 6.255, 7.785, 3.651, 4.493, 6.895, 3.120, 6.240, 6.662, 4.535, 5.179, 6.193, 5.600, 4.882, 4.633, 4.212, 3.666, 4.516, 5.055, 5.164, 2.948, 4.723, 5.397, 5.179, 5.117, 4.963, 4.509, 4.680, 5.804, 5.086, 4.586, 6.178, 4.586, 4.649, 4.665, 4.758, 4.274, 4.904, 5.085, 3.744, 7.972, 6.275, 5.413, 4.103, 6.162, 4.414, 5.273, 6.084, 5.023, 3.681, 3.261, 3.198, 5.148, 5.757, 11.325, 4.555, 10.593, 4.586, 4.212, 3.135, 3.853, 6.200, 6.240, 5.257, 4.148, 4.102, 4.773, 3.931, 2.979, 3.385, 3.728, 6.817, 4.150, 5.554, 5.647, 2.918, 4.696, 5.538, 5.554, 5.538, 3.526, 4.186, 4.212, 5.803, 6.895, 6.006, 3.385, 3.807, 4.883, 3.822, 5.445, 6.271, 3.713, 4.851, 4.883, 6.458, 6.141, 4.415, 5.553, 5.897, 7.309, 3.978, 6.116, 6.381, 4.149, 4.774, 2.730, 4.134, 3.229, 4.243, 4.414, 5.335, 6.302, 4.758, 9.173, 4.758, 4.979, 5.710, 6.256, 4.322, 4.165, 5.241, 5.179, 5.600, 5.319, 4.945, 7.020, 3.807, 5.600, 4.961, 4.696, 4.774, 5.444, 12.792, 4.789, 4.738, 5.663, 4.166, 5.570, 4.992, 4.415, 4.898, 6.364, 4.072, 6.022, 4.896, 4.929, 5.038, 4.321, 3.775, 5.538, 5.304, 5.413, 5.538, 3.838, 5.242, 8.408, 5.117, 5.367, 4.711, 4.789, 3.651, 5.491, 4.025, 3.276, 3.885, 4.992, 6.209, 4.103, 5.055, 5.117, 5.070, 7.754, 5.039, 4.597, 7.519, 4.368, 5.476, 5.850, 6.914, 7.722, 7.160, 4.223, 6.381, 6.272, 4.899, 3.401, 4.493, 5.709, 6.629, 4.993, 6.879, 4.742, 5.039, 5.896, 8.720, 6.708, 6.022, 4.680, 5.428, 1.622, 4.789, 8.034, 4.783, 6.443, 3.993, 9.444, 4.305, 4.789, 4.119, 5.242, 6.146, 9.766, 7.597, 4.134, 2.793, 5.679, 4.852, 10.359, 8.721, 4.539, 5.055, 4.321, 3.634, 4.602, 7.207, 5.101, 4.930, 6.255, 4.789, 3.807, 6.724, 4.258, 4.664, 7.020, 4.836, 5.288, 2.621, 5.413, 4.820, 5.163, 5.445, 5.492, 5.460, 6.474, 2.776, 9.126, 4.773, 5.648, 4.914, 6.817, 3.448, 5.819, 5.429, 6.521, 5.304, 5.663, 5.086, 5.866, 6.708, 3.620, 3.026, 5.210, 4.259, 5.837, 3.588, 3.338, 5.428, 4.165, 3.276, 7.722, 4.664, 4.244, 3.698, 9.953, 6.115, 5.273, 4.992, 6.567, 5.648, 4.134, 8.596, 5.632, 5.117, 4.555, 4.602, 4.743, 4.181, 6.287, 4.273, 7.036, 4.696, 4.305, 4.353, 5.164, 4.056, 3.822, 4.617, 3.775, 6.240, 3.027, 5.148, 6.224, 5.210, 6.630, 3.650, 4.805, 6.677, 6.349, 5.819, 8.018, 6.209, 4.633, 5.943, 4.743, 5.148, 5.132, 7.410, 4.384, 4.072, 4.134, 4.680, 6.300, 4.774, 6.053, 6.022, 2.808, 4.322, 4.899, 4.945, 6.786, 4.524, 5.195, 7.285, 5.320, 3.822, 7.129, 4.103, 5.179, 3.900, 5.164, 5.195, 3.931, 5.757, 4.243, 4.634, 5.554, 4.493, 5.070, 4.490, 4.196, 5.944, 7.410, 5.366, 4.197, 4.509, 3.620, 4.591, 4.618, 3.260, 4.415, 6.427, 6.256, 3.650, 4.150, 4.726, 4.197, 4.711, 9.734, 5.039, 3.666, 5.756, 3.822, 5.420, 4.695, 8.908, 4.165, 4.571, 4.196, 4.883, 4.228, 4.134, 3.993, 5.398, 7.020, 3.650, 4.914, 4.758, 4.056, 3.557, 4.322, 3.604, 5.679, 4.805, 4.930, 5.382, 4.057, 4.414, 3.136, 3.478, 5.024, 6.384, 3.495, 3.463, 4.290, 5.039, 4.555, 3.525, 4.805, 5.273, 3.776, 3.838, 3.573, 3.666, 5.030, 4.571, 4.399, 4.197, 3.526, 4.384, 4.758, 4.383, 4.633, 5.950, 4.430, 3.807, 4.618, 3.057, 4.758, 3.853, 4.197, 5.429, 5.378, 4.743, 4.492, 6.380, 4.867, 8.924, 4.009, 4.539, 4.025, 3.572, 5.164, 5.163, 4.571, 7.790, 2.855, 4.696, 4.789, 8.440, 5.460, 4.961, 6.131, 6.115, 6.537, 5.304, 4.461, 4.259, 4.992, 5.834, 3.900, 5.882, 4.774, 8.518, 5.476, 4.556, 4.736, 4.789, 3.868, 4.274, 5.616, 6.209, 5.272, 4.227, 4.414, 6.443, 4.430, 4.930, 4.718, 5.101, 4.196, 6.053, 4.400, 4.181, 6.739, 7.207, 5.273, 5.584, 4.591, 3.978, 4.399, 5.288, 6.377, 4.041, 3.479, 4.961, 7.520, 6.583, 4.259, 4.945, 4.509, 5.881, 6.302, 5.086, 4.726, 5.008, 5.990, 3.510, 5.444, 5.148, 8.689, 5.257, 4.539, 3.744, 5.023, 3.635, 7.067, 7.114, 9.017, 4.852, 3.995, 6.801, 5.398, 5.195, 5.242, 4.992, 4.415, 5.226, 5.663, 5.616, 7.114, 4.992, 4.805, 5.101, 7.878, 4.508, 5.663, 5.070, 4.742, 6.209, 7.020, 4.976, 4.321, 4.868, 4.899, 3.713,

3.557, 4.555, 6.147, 5.444, 3.697, 4.914, 10.405, 4.010, 3.104, 6.989, 6.646, 5.865, 5.241, 5.288, 4.134, 4.711, 4.899, 4.433, 6.458, 5.429, 6.131, 3.385, 5.085, 3.448, 6.209, 8.939, 5.398, 5.179, 5.132, 4.415, 4.961, 5.164, 5.538, 5.491, 5.976, 6.771, 4.852, 4.493, 6.474, 6.770, 3.900, 5.585, 4.399, 5.850, 7.426, 5.195, 4.540, 4.322, 4.930, 5.226, 5.600, 5.897, 4.539, 3.728, 3.432, 4.290, 6.333, 5.538, 6.693, 5.491, 4.914, 5.226, 4.118, 4.633, 4.150, 5.226, 6.968, 3.650, 6.162, 4.430, 4.945, 5.367, 6.724, 5.836, 3.994, 4.165, 3.900, 3.557, 8.502, 5.226, 4.462, 6.333, 3.900, 3.229, 4.290, 4.149, 5.491, 5.897, 5.257, 4.009, 4.275, 3.947, 5.413, 4.368, 6.084, 6.131, 5.320, 4.150, 4.617, 3.916, 9.079, 4.103, 6.973, 9.562, 6.942, 5.850, 5.943, 9.345, 5.148, 3.993, 4.977, 7.769, 7.940, 6.583, 4.555, 4.820, 6.396, 4.868, 7.551, 5.445, 5.116, 4.321, 6.162, 5.928, 4.649, 4.539, 6.412, 4.789, 6.428, 5.288, 6.115, 5.538, 5.819, 4.446, 6.177, 6.689, 3.791, 6.521, 4.930, 3.737, 3.541, 6.007, 3.401, 4.789, 5.335, 5.803, 5.073, 8.206, 5.008, 6.755, 5.288, 4.790, 3.853, 3.900, 4.212, 5.071, 5.085, 4.275, 6.068, 4.368, 6.926, 9.501, 4.852, 4.492, 6.905, 5.257, 6.209, 4.118, 5.663, 5.382, 7.738, 14.415, 5.694, 4.337, 4.602, 5.304, 6.287, 3.573, 8.066, 4.898, 5.616, 7.519, 5.492, 5.319, 4.040, 5.148, 5.631, 5.273, 5.273, 7.129, 5.258, 4.243, 5.429, 3.448, 5.242, 4.773, 4.384, 3.338, 4.805, 4.618, 3.900, 5.195, 3.791, 3.775, 5.656, 6.708, 5.382, 5.475, 3.853, 4.134, 4.727, 5.741, 3.244, 7.410, 6.802, 5.865, 3.822, 6.552, 4.758, 4.976, 4.961, 5.523, 4.946, 4.930, 3.666, 4.384, 6.225, 4.411, 6.801, 5.195, 5.491, 6.069, 6.474, 5.507, 3.993, 6.349, 6.490, 5.101, 4.773, 4.384, 4.088, 3.947, 4.010, 3.971, 4.446, 6.942, 3.838, 3.947, 5.694, 4.555, 6.599, 3.838, 4.524, 4.930, 5.273, 4.571, 5.428, 4.961, 5.117, 4.414, 5.995, 4.649, 6.022, 4.243, 6.711, 7.254, 4.524, 5.273, 4.509, 3.011, 5.023, 5.132, 2.652, 5.335, 3.916, 6.693, 4.056, 4.648, 6.661, 7.355, 3.448, 6.256, 6.287, 5.210, 6.630, 5.257, 3.245, 4.103, 5.414, 7.285, 4.617, 4.790, 6.178, 6.131, 5.351, 5.148, 5.445, 5.460, 4.680, 5.959, 6.958, 5.164, 7.675, 5.397, 4.087, 5.023, 7.691, 5.850, 4.212, 3.666, 5.398, 3.619, 5.101, 5.772, 5.133, 5.725, 6.053, 4.961, 6.724, 3.791, 4.882, 4.305, 3.760, 3.697, 4.493, 3.681, 4.758, 4.929, 5.616, 3.778, 4.617, 4.555, 6.396, 4.914, 9.189, 6.724, 4.743, 6.006, 5.526, 7.285, 6.848, 3.869, 6.614, 5.648, 6.052, 4.431, 5.367, 4.071, 4.118, 6.723, 5.054, 3.713, 6.100, 5.866, 6.864, 4.400, 6.505, 6.661, 7.254, 4.493, 4.976, 5.117, 3.526, 7.004, 6.537, 5.522, 6.412, 4.243, 13.338, 4.930, 5.115, 4.649, 4.867, 4.212, 6.754, 4.883, 6.334, 4.065, 6.536, 5.725, 8.877, 6.505, 4.624, 4.461, 5.085, 4.087, 6.615, 4.883, 7.098, 4.540, 5.382, 4.399, 4.556, 6.647, 3.385, 5.788, 4.555, 5.725, 6.459, 4.166, 4.540, 3.526, 6.646, 5.270, 5.647, 4.087, 4.656, 4.618, 5.631, 4.836, 4.690, 5.367, 5.210, 4.695, 5.429, 6.037, 6.973, 4.305, 6.256, 4.571, 4.493, 4.851, 3.994, 5.397, 3.728, 4.961, 8.533, 4.976, 4.462, 4.758, 4.150, 6.287, 5.461, 8.127, 4.244, 4.790, 5.554, 6.209, 5.507, 4.767, 6.022, 5.885, 5.242, 7.114, 3.916, 4.180, 6.194, 5.382, 5.148, 6.209, 4.524, 7.176, 4.727, 5.429, 5.554, 5.600, 4.961, 5.101, 4.758, 4.961, 4.898, 3.089, 5.320, 3.510



number of times: 10000/10001
best time: 1.622
worst time: 47.970

best mo3: 3.052 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 3.416 (σ = 0.55)
best avg12: 3.891 (σ = 0.77)
best avg50: 4.353 (σ = 0.59)
best avg100: 4.578 (σ = 0.70)
best avg500: 4.976 (σ = 0.94)
best avg1000: 5.005 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5000: 5.184 (σ = 1.00)
best avg10000: 5.418 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 5.418 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 5.563

Today's times were terrible haha. My hands just feel... clunky. It's very frustrating. Glad to be done, because now I can do something else, like a 4x4 solve! Or some piano! Or maybe go to bed when I get tired, not when I finish my daily solve count!
I wish I had marked down what my PBs were before I started, so that I could see how much I improved over the month, but I think it's close to 1 second on each average/mean.

I have a global average now somewhere between 4.8 and 5.2, but I can consistently get sub4.5 ao5s and even ao12s.


----------



## MM99 (Mar 30, 2014)

I think and gonna try this when I get back home... In a couple days... And possibly revive this challenge? anyway anyone have any tips for what timer I should use to store all the solves ? Thanks in advance
PS I average about 24 seconds with ZZ but I doubt anyone wanted to know that and I'm doing this because I want sub 20 now!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 31, 2014)

look on pg 72 at the bottom


----------



## Amress (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi! I know this thread is pretty much unused now, but school just ended for me, and my friend and I were going to start this 10,000 cube marathon. We're both starting it on Monday if anyone else was interested in joining us.


----------



## Dapianokid (Jun 21, 2014)

Monday it is. I'm Ian on C's friends.


----------



## Amress (Jun 24, 2014)

Finished 600 solves. My hands/fingers already feel tired.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 24, 2014)

Today or since your last post 3 days ago?
if today then I'm impressed! If not then you are already 400 solves behind


----------



## Amress (Jun 24, 2014)

Just yesterday! Don't worry, I'm not that slow


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 24, 2014)

Could you post progress in this(or whatever) format:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...be-Marathon!!!&p=933268&viewfull=1#post933268


----------



## Amress (Jun 24, 2014)

Day 1 Progress:


Spoiler



600	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.49 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 R F U' F L2 D2 L2 F R
599	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:12 PM	00:12.56 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F U L' D R' D F D' U'
598	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:46 PM	00:11.84 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' D B U R' B F2 R' D F U2
597	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:24 PM	00:11.81 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 B' L F D2 R2 D' R2 F' L2
596	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:53 PM	00:13.70 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L' B' R F R2 L D' R' F2 D2
595	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:28 PM	00:12.27 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U B U2 R' U F D2 R D R U2
594	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:05 PM	00:11.43 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L D2 B2 R2 B D B U B2 R
593	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:40 PM	00:14.31 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U' F2 D2 U' L2 B F2 U
592	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:14 PM	00:15.11 D' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D B2 L B2 F2 U2 R U'
591	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:10.72 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D F L U2 L D' L U F' D2
590	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:04 PM	00:17.01 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F R U L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U
589	Jun 23, 2014 9:49:35 PM	00:18.66 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' D' U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U'
588	Jun 23, 2014 9:39:12 PM	00:13.63 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R L D' L' U B2
587	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:51 PM	00:11.65 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 U F2 D U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' R F' L2 D2
586	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.95 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' F2 D' L' U' R B' U R' D
585	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B R2 D' B F' R U' R L' F2 U
584	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:37 PM	00:10.65 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' L U2 L2 B R' B2 F2 R U'
583	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L' B' U F' D2 L U2 L'
582	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:47 PM	00:15.60 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R F L U' B' R L B' L' B' U
581	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:21 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B' L B' R2 B2 D2 F U'
580	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:53 PM	00:12.87 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' R F' D B' F2 D2 U F' R2 U'
579	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:28 PM	00:10.04 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B' L U R' U B U2 F2 R'
578	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:01 PM	00:13.12 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L U' B F' U2 R D' U2
577	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:38 PM	00:13.49 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R' L B L2 B' L'
576	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:15 PM	00:11.89 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 L R2 D F' U' F R' B F2 D2 U'
575	Jun 23, 2014 9:32:03 PM	00:14.06 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U F L D' B' R L' D2 R U
574	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:39 PM	00:12.70 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U' F D' B L F U2 F D2
573	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:16 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B R L U' F2 R2 B' D B2 L2 F' L
572	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:49 PM	00:15.25 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F D2 U R2 D L2 F R' U F U2
571	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:22 PM	00:12.54 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' U' B L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 L B' D' U'
570	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:01 PM	00:12.16 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D F L D U R U' B2 U R U2
569	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:34 PM	00:15.24 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L U F' D' B2 R' F2 L' B L2
568	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:11 PM	00:12.71 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 L' U' R L' B2 D2 B' R2
567	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:45 PM	00:13.04 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R' D' L' B' U' F' R B D2
566	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:10.73 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B F2 L' U2 B D2 B D' U L2 U'
565	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:09.81	+2	L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L F R L' B D' U2 L2 B L' U2
564	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:08 PM	00:11.95 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L B' R L' U F' R' F2 L' U'
563	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:13.22 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L F D F2 U L2 U
562	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:18 PM	00:15.37 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L D B' D' F D' L D' R2 U2
561	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:58 PM	00:12.02 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F R2 F' U R' L' U2 F D L2
560	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:24 PM	00:09.79 D2 F2 D U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' U' R B R2 F' R' D U
559	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:02 PM	00:11.73 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B' R B D' R2 D2 U' F' D U2
558	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:34 PM	00:14.22 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L B2 D B L D2 B' D' U
557	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 L U' L' B' L' B2 D B' R D F' U'
556	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:45 PM	00:13.01 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D R' U2 B F' R' F' L D F2 L2
555	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:23 PM	00:13.33 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R F' L' D L B' R D2 B2 L' U'
554	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:18.12 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L B F2 D F' L U2 L B U'
553	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:26 PM	00:14.09 D L2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F' R U2 R' U' L2 U F U2
552	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.22 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 D F' D R' D2 B L B F2 D R'
551	Jun 23, 2014 9:21:46 PM	00:10.69 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U' F2 R' L' D2 U2 F' D R D'
550	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:31 PM	00:12.64 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L B F' R' D L2 D R2 F D
549	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:10 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U B U2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U R D
548	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:45 PM	00:13.70 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D' F L2 F' R B' R F' L U'
547	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:13.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' B R' U' F' D B2 R2 L U2 R' L2
546	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 U B2 F' U' B U' R F' D
545	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:12.08 U' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 B D2 L' U' B' L2 B' R'
544	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:08 PM	00:11.61 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B F R D' L U' L2 D2 U'
543	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:43 PM	00:11.78 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R F U' L' B2 D L2 U' B D U'
542	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:20 PM	00:12.86 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L D2 B D' R U' F' L' B2 D2 L'
541	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:53 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 B' L2 B2 D F R
540	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:12 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' L D' U2 R' L2 F L F
539	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:46 PM	00:13.49 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B L' D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 R D'
538	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:24 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R B R2 B' L2 F' D' R F' U'
537	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:04 PM	00:11.16 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U' B' U' B' U F' U R' U' L B2 U'
536	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:39 PM	00:13.92 D U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 B L' U B F R U F2
535	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:13 PM	00:15.22 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L' D L' D2 L U' B2 R2 F U'
534	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:48 PM	00:12.55 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F D' L' F D' U2 R F2 L D U2
533	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.07 D B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B F U' B' L' U L U'
532	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:57 PM	00:15.45 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' B L2 U R D' L B2 U F2
531	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:34 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L F' R2 L' F L' F' L2 U' F
530	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:09 PM	00:13.62 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B D2 B' U F2 L2 U B' R2
529	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:38 PM	00:14.27 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 R U' L' U2
528	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:16 PM	00:11.47 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L U' F' D R2 U' F' R' L B' U2
527	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:54 PM	00:13.62 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L R2 B' F R B' D2 L2 D2 F'
526	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:30 PM	00:12.59 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B L' F2 R D' B' R F R F D'
525	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:57 PM	00:14.75 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L U' B' D B' U2 L F2 R D
524	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:15.81 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B D R' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U'
523	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:14.47 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L B' R L' D2 B2 L' F D' R'
522	Jun 23, 2014 9:08:23 PM	00:13.79 B2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F' B2 L B' F D R B2 L2 F U2
521	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:59 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' B' U2 R U' L F2 D B L D'
520	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:17.05 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 R F D F2 L' F' D' F' U2 F U'
519	Jun 23, 2014 9:06:14 PM	00:10.44 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' U' F2 L' D' B R2 U'
518	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:49 PM	00:15.02 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L' B' R2 D U2 L' B U
517	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:26 PM	00:11.36 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L B' F2 D L B2 R L U F'
516	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:59 PM	00:11.63 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D U' F' R F L U2 B F D U L U'
515	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:36 PM	00:10.47 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F U' F' R' D B2 L' U2
514	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:12 PM	00:10.58 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B R' L2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' D2 U'
513	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R F' L2 F2 D' F' D' R' D' L'
512	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:06 PM	00:08.67 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' L B U F2 D B2 U2 R
511	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:44 PM	00:12.36 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' D B' R' L2 D F' D L' D' U'
510	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:19 PM	00:13.40 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U F D B' L2 U2
509	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:52 PM	00:13.95 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L U' F' R2 B' L
508	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:13.58 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R L2 B2 F' L B' U' B2 D2
507	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:04 PM	00:11.63 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B' F2 R' D' R' F2 U' L D2 F'
506	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:43 PM	00:12.40 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B D' B' F' L B' R' D2
505	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:19 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D L F' L2 D2 R' F' U R' L F' U'
504	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:57 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F L B' D2 B2 U F L U' F2 L2
503	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:25 PM	00:12.72 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' L' D' F R2 L2 B U' L U2
502	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:02 PM	00:15.33 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 D U' B' R' F R L' F' D2
501	Jun 23, 2014 8:58:38 PM	00:13.64 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U' F L B' L2 U' R B' F2 R2 U2 R2
500	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:32 PM	00:12.12 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F R2 U B2 D2 L D' L B L' D
499	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:10 PM	00:12.57 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' L D' B L2 D U R2 D' B' D U'
498	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 F' R' U' R L' U' R' D' R U'
497	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:23 PM	00:13.19 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R U R B' R' F' R B L
496	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.78 D' U' B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F L F2 R' D R L' B L U
495	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:37 PM	00:11.62 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 F' U' R' F U' R B2 L' U'
494	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:11.61 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' B2 R B' L F R U
493	Jun 23, 2014 6:44:13 PM	00:16.61 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R B' R2 D L D2 L B L' U'
492	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:51 PM	00:13.24 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R L' B U' R2 B' F' L2 U' R
491	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:26 PM	00:14.79 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B R' U2 B D2 F L' D'
490	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:01 PM	00:14.73 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U' F R D2 F2 U B2 R B U2
489	Jun 23, 2014 6:42:21 PM	00:11.87 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F R' L' U2 B D' R' L U2 L'
488	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:36 PM	00:12.07 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' D' U' R B F R' D F
487	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:12 PM	00:10.22 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B U' B F2 U' L B' R' L F' U'
486	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:43 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' F' D L' B D B2 L U2
485	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:18 PM	00:14.57 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L U' F2 L2 B' L B D2 R
484	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:57 PM	00:11.03 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 L' D' F' L2 D B' R' U'
483	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:28 PM	00:12.18 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F D' R2 F2 R L' B' D U
482	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:05 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 F L' U2 R2 F' R2 U B'
481	Jun 23, 2014 6:38:19 PM	00:12.78 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B' U' R' L2 D' R2 B' D U'
480	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:54 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U R' F2 R' D' L2 F U
479	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:28 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B L U' B' D R B R2 F R U2
478	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:14.25 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R' B' F R' B D2 B L' B2 D' U2
477	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:33 PM	00:13.33 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' L U2 B' R F U' R L2 D' B
476	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:01 PM	00:09.39 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 B' R F' L' U' L U
475	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:54 PM	00:14.35 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' R' D' B2 F U F D' U' L U2
474	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:31 PM	00:12.09 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F R B D' L B F D2 U B' U'
473	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:08 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 B U' L2 U2 F D L' D' B' U2
472	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:43 PM	00:14.34 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F D F U F2 R D' R2 L U'
471	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:16 PM	00:11.74 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D U B R L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F U R U'
470	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:54 PM	00:11.67 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U F2 U2 F R' B2 F' U R' D' F' D' U L'
469	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:29 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L' U2 R D' F2 U2 R2
468	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:06 PM	00:13.12 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B F L2 F2 L2 U' L F2
467	Jun 23, 2014 6:31:21 PM	00:13.48 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R F' R D R D B L U' R2 D'
466	Jun 23, 2014 6:30:10 PM	00:12.20 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' F R' B U2 L2 B2 L F2 D U'
465	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:48 PM	00:11.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R F' U' B' U2 R2 B' R' U'
464	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:27 PM	00:11.85 D U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' L B U' R' F L' B2 L' D' U
463	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:54 PM	00:21.78 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F U R' B' R' L D' R D2 B F2
462	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:28 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' F2 R2 L2 D' B F'
461	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:48 PM	00:09.16 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B D B2 D2 U' L2 F' R2
460	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F D' R' F2 R2 U2 F D U' L
459	Jun 23, 2014 6:26:26 PM	00:14.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L2 D B2 R F2 U B U2 R' B' F' L D' U'
458	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:58 PM	00:14.36 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 U L' B D R B' U2 B U
457	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:38 PM	00:10.41 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' F L2 D2 U F R2 U L B2 U'
456	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:13 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R' U2 R' D' F' D' B2 R' U2 L'
455	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:10.76 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B' R' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' D
454	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:29 PM	00:11.66 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' D R U'
453	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:07 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F L2 U R F' U B2 R D2 U
452	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:42 PM	00:12.58 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D R' B' U' R' F D' U' B' L B U2
451	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:20 PM	00:12.02 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U L B' F' D' R L B' F2
450	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:59 PM	00:10.55 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R'
449	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:37 PM	00:12.39 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U
448	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:16 PM	00:12.30 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' L U' B' U' B2 U' B2 F D
447	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:37 PM	00:09.89 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B D F R2 B2 L' D B L2 U'
446	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:16 PM	00:10.98 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F R U R F2 D B' L' D' F D
445	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:48 PM	00:12.87 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' U' B R F' D2 F2
444	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:27 PM	00:10.14 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 F2 L2 B U R B R2
443	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:57 PM	00:12.63 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F L' D2 F U L' B R U2 B'
442	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:32 PM	00:14.17 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R B2 L' U' F' D' B' R U F D2
441	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:08 PM	00:13.19 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D' B' U B L2 F' L U R D
440	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:45 PM	00:11.14 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B D F2 D' R' F2 U' B' R B
439	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:20 PM	00:13.11 U R2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B R D R' B R2 U2 B D' L' U'
438	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:56 PM	00:15.51 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F' R2 U B2 L U' L2 B D' U2
437	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:32 PM	00:13.94 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L D' B D R L' B' L' B2 F'
436	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:00 PM	00:17.05 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' D F' D2 R' U R2 F2 D2 L'
435	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:35 PM	00:12.81 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D L' F' D' L' U' R' D2
434	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:16 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 D2 R F D B L' U F L U2 B D
433	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:49 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D L U B' D' B F D' B R2 L U'
432	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:26 PM	00:12.89 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R2 L' F' R2 B' L D' B' L2 U
431	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:54 PM	00:13.16 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B F D2 R D L' B' R D R U'
430	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:30 PM	00:12.77 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' F D' R F' U L U' F2 L2 U2
429	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:05 PM	00:14.25 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R U2 B D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' F' D
428	Jun 23, 2014 6:13:31 PM	00:12.93 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' R' F' D2 F' D2
427	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:53 PM	00:13.05 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R F D U B' D R' D R2 B2 D'
426	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:28 PM	00:14.52 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F R2 L2 D2 L' B R L2 U'
425	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:55 PM	00:13.34 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L F R' D' R' B2 L2 B U2 L' U'
424	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:32 PM	00:12.05 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D B R2 U L U' L' B2 U
423	Jun 23, 2014 6:10:13 PM	00:16.52 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D L B R D' R2 D2 F' D F' D U
422	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:48 PM	00:11.94 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L B R B' F D R' B2 F' L' U'
421	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:20 PM	00:12.12 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U2 L' D L2 B L' U2 R U
420	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:53 PM	00:11.96 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B L D R U B R2 F R' L' U
419	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:23 PM	00:14.25 D B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L B' R B' F D2 U' L B F2 U2
418	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.33 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L D2 B' R2 B2 D L D2 R2 F' U2
417	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:35 PM	00:10.90 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' R B2 R U' L' D2 F' D' B2 U'
416	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:49 PM	00:12.57 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' U' F' R D L F D2 L
415	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:16.63 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R B' U' F D2 B2 R2 L F2 D' R2
414	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:42 PM	00:12.49 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' F R B' U2 L B' F R' F U'
413	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:06 PM	00:12.95 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L U F' R U' B R B2 F2 L U2
412	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:40 PM	00:13.41 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D F' U' F U2 R' U B2 R2 F' U'
411	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.73 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R U' R L B D2 R2 B F' R2 U'
410	Jun 23, 2014 6:03:02 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U L' F' D B' F2 D U2 F U
409	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:12.38 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 D' R' F' D2 U L F'
408	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:05 PM	00:16.38 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L' B U2 F' D' B2 U'
407	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:38 PM	00:13.03 U' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D L' B2 U2 F' U' R U'
406	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:06 PM	00:14.85 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 R' F' L2 U F D' U'
405	Jun 23, 2014 6:00:12 PM	00:14.41 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B U F' D' F' U R2 F' L
404	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:42 PM	00:12.00 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F L F U B R B L' B2 L' U'
403	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:03 PM	00:13.64 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' R2 U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B D B2 U' R' L2
402	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:27 PM	00:12.35 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 R U2 B U' R' U' B L D L U2
401	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:04 PM	00:13.90 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L D2 L' B' U F R D L2 U'
400	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:41 PM	00:11.96 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' F R' D L' U' F2
399	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:10 PM	00:11.37 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B D2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2
398	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:48 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L' D2 U' L F' D' U R' B' U B2
397	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:14 PM	00:13.56 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D U2 F U' B L U2 L2 D2 U'
396	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:38 PM	00:12.36 L2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' L B' F U R' B' D'
395	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:17 PM	00:12.70 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L2 B2 U R' B F2 R D' U
394	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:49 PM	00:16.70 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D2 L B' L2 D F2 D
393	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:23 PM	00:12.67 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F R L D' U L B' R D L' U'
392	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:56 PM	00:13.42 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R' D F' D2 L B' L' U B' D L
391	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:33 PM	00:12.07 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F L' U' B' D' L F L' B'
390	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:01 PM	00:15.80 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' U' R2 U R' U2 L D B' R' U'
389	Jun 23, 2014 5:52:36 PM	00:11.96 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' R F2 D R' L D' F R2 D2 F2 U'
388	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:57 PM	00:19.83 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' U R' F L2 D B2 R2 B2 U'
387	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.32 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F L' U' B D B R2 B' R L' U
386	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:12.73 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' R F' D2 B' F2 R F R2
385	Jun 23, 2014 5:50:27 PM	00:12.60 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L U' R' F R2 U B R F2 R'
384	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.47 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L B2 R2 D B2 R D' R
383	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:06 PM	00:10.95 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 U' B' U2 L2 F2 L' U R D
382	Jun 23, 2014 5:48:00 PM	00:12.26 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F R F R D L' F D2 U'
381	Jun 23, 2014 5:47:38 PM	00:11.11 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L F D2 L2 D' B2 F' R F
380	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.72 D U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L B' L' U B' U F2 L2 B' D'
379	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:14.64 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U' R' B L2 B2 D' R' F2 D'
378	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:49 PM	00:23.38 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' L U B2 D' R' L2 B' L D U'
377	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:24 PM	00:11.22 L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F' L' D U' L' B' R2 D2 B' R
376	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:00 PM	00:13.31 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B U' R F L' B F' L2 U' R
375	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:31 PM	00:17.40 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D L U2 F U2 B R U'
374	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:09 PM	00:13.24 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B' F L2 B2 D' R' U' R' U F'
373	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:48 PM	00:12.14 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U F' R' L U2 R2 F L' D U R U'
372	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:23 PM	00:13.06 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R B' F' U B' L' U B D' U2
371	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:02 PM	00:11.00 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' B' D L U F U R2 B'
370	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:39 PM	00:14.88 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' B F D R B2 U B2 L2 U2
369	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:00 PM	00:12.73 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B R L U' B L2 U F' U2
368	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:34 PM	00:13.99 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' U L U' R' F L' B' L D U
367	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:10 PM	00:13.31 B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U' R2 L D' B' F D L' B D'
366	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:47 PM	00:13.13 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' R' U' B' D' R F' L' F' R'
365	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:26 PM	00:11.46 D B2 D F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' L' B L2 U F2 U L' F D2
364	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:05 PM	00:12.82 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R L' F' U L D R F2 U'
363	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:42 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D B2 L D2 B' D B2 U F' R2 L F D2
362	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:21 PM	00:11.22 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U R' D2 F R' U' F2 R
361	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:58 PM	00:12.63 U R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B' R' D F' R L' F2 U L D
360	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:10.92 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U B R' F L' D L2 U2
359	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:53 PM	00:11.16 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B' L' B R U2 F2 D' R' U2
358	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:26 PM	00:12.07 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D2 B2 D2 U' R' U F' R' U2
357	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:04 PM	00:11.44 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R B' L U2 B F' L' B2 U L U'
356	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:43 PM	00:11.57 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' U R2 F2 D L B' U
355	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:14.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F R D2 F U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2
354	Jun 23, 2014 5:35:13 PM	00:14.08 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R' L D2 B L F U L U' B2 F D2
353	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:50 PM	00:12.06 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D R U R2 F' U2 L2 U
352	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:28 PM	00:12.49 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' R L'
351	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:04 PM	00:14.69 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 L F2 L' U2
350	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:11.81 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' F L2 F2 D' B F2 D'
349	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:14.46 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B D' U F L' D' B' D R' L'
348	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:35 PM	00:13.23 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' U B R D U L' F
347	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:08 PM	00:16.52 U B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F U F' U R2 L F U' L' U'
346	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:42 PM	00:14.56 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L F2 L2 F' U' L' B R' D U'
345	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:19 PM	00:15.13 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 B' U2 F' D' R2 D R B' D2 L' U'
344	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:54 PM	00:13.58 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D F D' B D2 L' U' R L2 D R2 U'
343	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:31 PM	00:12.12 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B' R F' D' L B2 U' B U' F'
342	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:04 PM	00:15.07 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L F R D R2 L2 F2 L F U2
341	Jun 23, 2014 5:29:30 PM	00:13.37 D2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F R' U R' F U2 R D2
340	Jun 23, 2014 5:24:18 PM	00:14.19 D B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 R2 L
339	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:57 PM	00:11.40 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' U R F R' B R B U2 R2 U2
338	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:33 PM	00:14.16 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B L B2 D B' F2 L F L2 B2
337	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:13 PM	00:12.61 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D' R U F' L' B2 R L F R2 L2
336	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:52 PM	00:12.05 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R' D B R B' U2 L2
335	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:22 PM	00:11.75 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' B' L' B R' B2 D F
334	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:55 PM	00:10.95 U L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F D' U2 L U' R B' D' B2 R U2
333	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:30 PM	00:11.81 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' B R U' F R2 U2 B D B'
332	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:09 PM	00:10.48 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U B' L' F2 R' U B F2 R'
331	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:45 PM	00:11.75 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R D L2 B' D2 L' U2 F U2 B2 U'
330	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:18 PM	00:12.88 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R B U2 F D2 R' D2 B U F U'
329	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:52 PM	00:16.20 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F L D2 B' U' B R2 B F' D2 U
328	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:30 PM	00:12.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 B F' L' D2 R' F D2
327	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:08 PM	00:11.04 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D2 R U B' D2 R' F U
326	Jun 23, 2014 5:18:48 PM	00:10.72 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L F' U L' B L2 U'
325	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:49 PM	00:11.16 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 U L' B' R
324	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:25 PM	00:14.15 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F D2 U' L U' F2 U2 R D' L'
323	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:12.35 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' U' R' L' F' U R' B D2 B2
322	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:38 PM	00:12.02 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R' U2 B F' D' L2 D U L2 U'
321	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:12 PM	00:15.66 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' L B2 R' F2 D' R2 F D U'
320	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:49 PM	00:11.85 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R L B2 D R' B' U' L2 B2 U'
319	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:24 PM	00:14.34 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L U B' F2 D R2 F D2 R D' U
318	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:00 PM	00:13.24 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F' U R' U' L B' D L B2 F U2
317	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:50 PM	00:11.55 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L B2 D B2 F D' U' F' L2 F D
316	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:18 PM	00:12.63 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 U L' D F R U B
315	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:54 PM	00:11.17 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R' U2 F' D2 U R' D' F' U2 B'
314	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:27 PM	00:12.35 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' U F U R U' F2 U2
313	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:10.32 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U' R L2 F' D2 R' U
312	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:36 PM	00:12.06 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R' B U' R2 D F2 U' F' L2 U
311	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:09 PM	00:13.90 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' U' B U B2 L' D2 R
310	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:10.00	+2	D' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F' R U2 B F U L U' R' D2
309	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:11 PM	00:13.95 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 L' U R2 L2 F' R2 D B' F2 D' U'
308	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:38 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D L F U L2 B2 R2 F' R' B U2
307	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' U L F2 R B L' B2 R F' U2
306	Jun 23, 2014 5:07:33 PM	00:09.39 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 B U F R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 D'
305	Jun 23, 2014 5:06:33 PM	00:10.89 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L' D' R2 D U2 L B D' U'
304	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:53 PM	00:15.30 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F R2 U R B D2 L B2 L F2 U
303	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:30 PM	00:13.12 B2 D R2 D L2 D U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 F' L D2 L D'
302	Jun 23, 2014 5:04:58 PM	00:15.92 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L D2 L U' R' L B' F R' U2
301	Jun 23, 2014 5:03:40 PM	00:09.84 U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B R' B' U L D2 L
300	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:50 PM	00:10.97 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' U B R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2
299	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:24 PM	00:14.93 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D' U F L' B2 F' R2 D L' U'
298	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:58 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L B2 R' D B2 R' L' B L' U2
297	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:35 PM	00:12.65 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' B' U2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L' U2
296	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:09 PM	00:11.62 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 D B2 R U B L F R2
295	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:39 PM	00:13.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U' F2 R' B2 F U
294	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:06 PM	00:13.89 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F U2 R' B' R2 F2 L B U2 F2
293	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:31 PM	00:09.44 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R D' R2 L2 F2 D L F D' L'
292	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:10 PM	00:11.66 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D L' D2 F' R' F2 D U2 R'
291	Jun 23, 2014 2:16:48 PM	00:12.93 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R
290	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:58 PM	00:12.96 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R F R D L U F2 L' U F' U2
289	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:33 PM	00:13.70 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 D L D' U2
288	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:05 PM	00:14.87 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U L D' F' U' L' B2 L D' L' D' U2
287	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:38 PM	00:17.23 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' F L' B' D B2 U2 R' U F U2
286	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:14 PM	00:12.37 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D F2 U B' U R' B' F' D2
285	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:49 PM	00:12.26 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 R D' L F2 L U' R'
284	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:25 PM	00:11.70 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' L2 B' L' D2 L U B' L' D'
283	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:04 PM	00:11.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' D2 B U' R2 F R L2 B2 R' U'
282	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:40 PM	00:12.23 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L F' U R2 D' B2 D2 R B
281	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:16 PM	00:14.01 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B U2 L' U' B F2 D2 F U R2 U'
280	Jun 23, 2014 2:11:10 PM	00:14.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 R' L' F R' F R2 F' D R2
279	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:44 PM	00:13.89 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D U F' D2 B' L D2 R' D2
278	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:19 PM	00:14.65 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D R D' U2 B' U' B' R2 U R' D'
277	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:37 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 U F' R2 D2 L' U' R D'
276	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:16 PM	00:11.01 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F R' B D2 U R2 B L F R
275	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:49 PM	00:14.06 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B F' R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R D2
274	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:23 PM	00:12.77 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R B2 D2 B' D' R D L D2 U2
273	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:53 PM	00:13.93 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' R F U2 L2 B' F' D2 L' U' L2 D2
272	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:28 PM	00:14.77 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L' F U B R U R2 F2 R L U2
271	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:03 PM	00:15.43 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R U2 B U' F2 R' L2 B2 U
270	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:36 PM	00:14.85 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' F D' F2 R' D U' L B2
269	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:14 PM	00:13.50 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F U' B U2 R2 B' L F2 L'
268	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:54 PM	00:11.59 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R D B' R2 F' D U' B D2 L D'
267	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:31 PM	00:11.94 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' L' U F L B' R' D' F D B2 D2
266	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B' R' L2 B' D' F D' L2 B2
265	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:46 PM	00:10.46 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 U B' F2 R L' F' R U' L D F' U'
264	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:23 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R' F L' B U' B F' D R'
263	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:59 PM	00:12.80 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F R' L2 U L U F L B L'
262	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:38 PM	00:11.15 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B2 R F L2 B R D' B2 L2
261	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:14 PM	00:11.50 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R' U2 F' D R U2 F' R2 U L
260	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:54 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U B R' F' D B R' L2 D2 R'
259	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:35 PM	00:10.39 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D U L U' F' L' U' B' F' L2 F2 U
258	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:15 PM	00:11.69 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B' D2 R U F' R2 U' L' B R D2
257	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:30 PM	00:12.06 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L D L2 D2 L D' U' B' L' D2 U2
256	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:06 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R U2 F L' D' B' U2 R L' F' U
255	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:45 PM	00:11.64 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R B U2 B R2 D' U2 L B R U2
254	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:22 PM	00:12.69 D B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' L' U B L2 U' B' U L' U
253	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:00 PM	00:11.71 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R B2 U R B' L' U2 F D2 R U2
252	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:37 PM	00:11.42 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B2 L2 B' F D L' U2 F D'
251	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:13 PM	00:12.00 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 R L D2
250	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:28 PM	00:14.88 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B' U L2 F D2 B L F2 R D U'
249	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:01 PM	00:12.92 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 B' D2 U' L F2 R F L U2 B' D
248	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:40 PM	00:12.81 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L D' U B' L U R L2 U' R' U2
247	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:16 PM	00:14.16 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B' D R D' L' U B U B2 L U'
246	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:49 PM	00:18.67 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D L' D' F R2 B D2 L' B' U2
245	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:29 PM	00:10.39 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D U' F2 R' U' B' U' R D2 B' D' F L' U2
244	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:07 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B' R' B R U' R' U' R2 B2
243	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:46 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D R' U F' U2 L U2 B' L U2 B U'
242	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:26 PM	00:10.94 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U R' B' U F' L' U2 R L2 F2
241	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:50 PM	00:09.40 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B U B R2
240	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:30 PM	00:12.69 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' R' U2 L' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U
239	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:05 PM	00:12.91 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' U L F2 R2 L' U
238	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:39 PM	00:14.34 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' D2 L' D' U' F U F' L2
237	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:18 PM	00:10.66 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L B D2 U' R' L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U
236	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:54 PM	00:10.07 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F U' L2 B R' D2 U L D2 R' D'
235	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:33 PM	00:10.65 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 U' B L2 B' R' B' L F2 D'
234	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:30 PM	00:13.64 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F D' B' R D' B2 L D' B L2
233	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:08 PM	00:12.96 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' B F' D2 L'
232	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:45 PM	00:11.65 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L' D2 F U F' L' D R B' U
231	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:23 PM	00:12.14 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B D2 L' F2 U B F' L2 B2 U'
230	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:59 PM	00:12.92 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R' D B' D' B' U F2 U' R F
229	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:35 PM	00:14.85 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' F L' F' R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2
228	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:06 PM	00:13.50 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' F R D R2 B' F2 D' R B2 U2
227	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:43 PM	00:12.71 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D L' F2 L' U F' D F' U'
226	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:13 PM	00:09.25 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B U R2 F' U2 L2 U R' L2 B2 L U'
225	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:49 PM	00:13.50 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F L' D B' R' U' B L' D' U2 F
224	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:22 PM	00:17.32 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R' D F' L' B' R' U' B2 F D' U2
223	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:57 PM	00:13.86 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F D2 F2 R U2 L' F' R L' U'
222	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:34 PM	00:11.90 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D2 F2 D R L2
221	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:14 PM	00:10.85 U R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U B' D R2 F R2 L F L2 F2 D
220	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:50 PM	00:15.31 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D B' R F' L2 U R2 L B2 U' L'
219	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:29 PM	00:10.45 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D B U' R D U' R B' D2 L B2 D
218	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:09 PM	00:11.37 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 B D' R2 B F' D' F2 R D
217	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:44 PM	00:14.00 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D L' U' R' B' U' B2 D2 U'
216	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:23 PM	00:11.22 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D L U2
215	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:58 PM	00:14.92 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B2 R B2 F U2 L U2
214	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:37 PM	00:11.77 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U2 F L F D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 D'
213	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:13 PM	00:12.73 R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L B' R L' D U
212	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:48 PM	00:14.41 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L B' R D2 R B2 D' R'
211	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:13 PM	00:09.72 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R F R U F' R' B D L'
210	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:54 PM	00:10.49 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B L D2 U R' B' F U2
209	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:32 PM	00:12.27 F2 D' U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B2 R F R B' D2 L' U2
208	Jun 23, 2014 1:39:20 PM	00:11.50 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 U' L2 B L' U' L2 D R2 U2 R F' U'
207	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:57 PM	00:14.49 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F2 L' D' L' B2 U L' U'
206	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:33 PM	00:13.75 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R D2 U' R' D R' D F L D
205	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:08 PM	00:14.08 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R B2 L B' F R' B2 U
204	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:48 PM	00:12.07 D' F2 D F2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 D R B2 U B U2 F' D F U R'
203	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:24 PM	00:14.29 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' F' U' B D F' L' D R2
202	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:01 PM	00:13.51 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B R' U R2 F' R B2 L' U2 B' U2
201	Jun 23, 2014 1:36:39 PM	00:13.30 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R B' U2 F R' L2 B' L' D L2 D
200	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:57 PM	00:10.16 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 R B U' F2 R B' D'
199	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:37 PM	00:12.04 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F R U' R' L U'
198	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:14 PM	00:13.73 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L' B L2 F' R' F2 R D F2 U2
197	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:46 PM	00:13.49 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' L U B' D F R2 L U
196	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:27 PM	00:10.59 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 B R D U' B2 D2 R U B' D
195	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:54 PM	00:09.10 D2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 B' U'
194	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:01 PM	00:13.47 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 B R2 D' R D2
193	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:33 PM	00:14.79 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B' L' D U' B R' F' U2
192	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:10 PM	00:12.25 L2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D R D2 U' B2 F R' D' U'
191	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:44 PM	00:14.70 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' D B' U B2 U2 B D
190	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:22 PM	00:12.74 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D U' R B D' R L' B' F
189	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:59 PM	00:13.93 D B2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L F D' U L' D2 R B R2 B2 U'
188	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:32 PM	00:12.73 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 L F' L2 U B D' F2 U R U'
187	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:06 PM	00:17.36 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R' B' R U2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 L'
186	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:44 PM	00:10.83 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R' U R L B' F' D2 R' D2 F D2
185	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:20 PM	00:13.48 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2
184	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:49 PM	00:17.96 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' L2 B' L U2 L2 B L D
183	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:25 PM	00:13.48 U R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R B2 D' B L2 U2 L B2 F2 D'
182	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:00 PM	00:12.23 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B' R F L D' L2 U2 R' F' L
181	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:35 PM	00:13.63 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L F L' D' F D2 B R' L2 D U'
180	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:07 PM	00:17.44 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F R D2 B2 R' F' L' U B2 U2
179	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:46 PM	00:11.42 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R D' L U2 R2 D' R2 F U B D'
178	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:11 PM	00:14.38 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 L F2 R' U B R F L'
177	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:34 PM	00:12.85 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' D' B L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F U'
176	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:12 PM	00:11.25 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' B' F2 D2 U' L' B F' L2 F
175	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:50 PM	00:12.26 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' D' F' R2 L' D2 F' L2 D' U
174	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:27 PM	00:12.97 D B2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' L U2 L B' F2 U2
173	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:59 PM	00:17.57 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L F2 R D' L' D B2 R2 B L U'
172	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:34 PM	00:14.90 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B' F L' U' R' F' U L' B2
171	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:05 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D' B F U R' D L2 D' R2
170	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:43 PM	00:11.71 U B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R2 U B' R D B L U' R2 D2 B D U'
169	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:21 PM	00:11.96 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' U F2 D2 B U R U L D' U2
168	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:55 PM	00:14.08 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R' U B' F U' L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2
167	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:34 PM	00:12.64 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F' L2 F R B' L' F2 U F' L' U2
166	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:13 PM	00:12.08 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L B' L2 D' B2 D2 B L' B2 F' U2
165	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:49 PM	00:13.62 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 B' L D' U2
164	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:26 PM	00:13.94 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F' U2 B' R2 F' R U L' B F'
163	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:58 PM	00:11.81 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L' F' D2 R2 L U2 F U' R' B'
162	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:34 PM	00:11.90 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F D2 R2 U L' F2 D2 B' F R' D'
161	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:12 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B' U2 B L F' D2 U' B U'
160	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:48 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' L' F R' U' R L F' R U
159	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:26 PM	00:13.51 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F U' L U B2 R' B R2 L2 D' U'
158	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:54 PM	00:21.50 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' F' U' F U R2 D' R' U'
157	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:27 PM	00:15.53 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F U' R2 L' B' F R D R' F
156	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:05 PM	00:13.27 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D' R F U2 L U B D' B2 U
155	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:43 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' F' R2 F R' D2 L2 F' D R
154	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:23 PM	00:11.87 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L U2 L B2 D L B' F' D
153	Jun 23, 2014 12:27:08 PM	00:13.74 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L D2 F' D' U2 R' L2 B D' B2
152	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:47 PM	00:11.31 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D U2 R B L2 D L' U2 B'
151	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:26 PM	00:12.01 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 L F' D2 B2 R' D' L2 F
150	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:02 PM	00:13.62 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 L2 U L U B R' F'
149	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:41 PM	00:12.00 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R' F U' B' L2 D B2 F2 L' F2 U2
148	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:14 PM	00:12.63 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R' L U' R U2 B' R2 F U B D'
147	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:51 PM	00:10.71 D F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L2 B D B' R' D2 B2 D2 F' U2
146	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:19 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D L U' F' R D' R U'
145	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:58 PM	00:11.37 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B' R L' U2 F R U F2 D B' U'
144	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:24 PM	00:11.73 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D U' R B F' U' L U2
143	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:59 PM	00:12.69 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L B D R B' U R2 D U2 R' U'
142	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:36 PM	00:13.17 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 L' F2
141	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:12 PM	00:14.50 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F L B2 R2 D2 R' F L' U2 L' D2
140	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:50 PM	00:14.08 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 U' R F' U B2 D' U
139	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:16 PM	00:12.95 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B L' U' F' D B' D' R' B2 D U
138	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:58 PM	00:12.50 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F D L' B' L' D2 L F R L2 D
137	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:36 PM	00:12.32 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F2 U2 L F' D2 L2 U' L D
136	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:13 PM	00:12.07 D' U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D U2 F' D R' B' L' D' U'
135	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:48 PM	00:12.81 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U
134	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:24 PM	00:12.67 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B' D' U2 B L' D U'
133	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:57 PM	00:13.66 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L R2 F' R U L' B D' U2 R' U'
132	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:36 PM	00:12.26 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 L F' L F2 R B'
131	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:12 PM	00:15.01 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' U L' D' U2 F' L' D R2 U'
130	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:51 PM	00:12.27 D' B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D L B R L F' L2 U' R2 B'
129	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:30 PM	00:11.59 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L B2 D2 R L2 B' D R L' D2
128	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:04 PM	00:15.15 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R' U R2 D' U B R2 D2 U'
127	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:39 PM	00:14.57 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L F R' U L' F U B2 L' B2 D'
126	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.19 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 F D' R U' L2 D' U'
125	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:52 PM	00:13.85 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L F2 L D' F R2 B2 D L' D2
124	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:28 PM	00:14.61 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D U2 B F2 L2 U' B U B'
123	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:05 PM	00:11.86 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D B U R' D2 L B2 F D U R D
122	Jun 23, 2014 12:13:43 PM	00:10.88 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B' L D F2 U2 B U L F R2 U2
121	Jun 23, 2014 12:12:25 PM	00:12.80 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 B D F' R B' R2 D' R2 U2 R'
120	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:57 PM	00:12.79 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B' U2 L' D B' D2 U' L F' R U2
119	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:37 PM	00:11.74 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R B' F U' R B U2 R L' D2
118	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:13 PM	00:14.03 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U F2 R F' U' L2 F U' B' L D B' D
117	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:49 PM	00:13.75 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' D B F L2 U F2
116	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:29 PM	00:11.63 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L' B2 R F' U' B U2 R' U2
115	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:06 PM	00:11.43 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U' R' U' F2 U' L' B2 U2 F' U2
114	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:46 PM	00:10.28 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F D2 F U' L' D' F' U2 L U'
113	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:25 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U R' B2 U2 R' D L' F'
112	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:00 PM	00:12.78 D2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R F L' D U B' D' F2 D L2 U
111	Jun 23, 2014 12:08:38 PM	00:13.39 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F R' L2 U' L2 F' D' U'
110	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:55 PM	00:13.02 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L F R2 D' L' B' L2 U B' D' U'
109	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:35 PM	00:11.67 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B F2 U' B U2 B F' L' U L
108	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:04 PM	00:18.49 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D' L F2 R' L U' F
107	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:38 PM	00:14.94 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R F R2 D' F' D2
106	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:09 PM	00:12.86 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R' U R' B2 U2 B' D F' L
105	Jun 23, 2014 12:05:47 PM	00:14.86 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' F2 L2 D' L F L D' B' U2
104	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:56 PM	00:12.47 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U R2 B2 R' B D' L' B2 L' U2
103	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:29 PM	00:14.73 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B R U R D B2 U2 F' L F
102	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:04 PM	00:10.18 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U L F D L2 D' B2 L U
101	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:42 PM	00:10.95 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U' F2 R' B' U' F' L' F2 R2 L U' L U
100	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:07 PM	00:15.41 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 L2 D B R2 B2 D U2 L D2 R D U
99	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:45 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 F D' L' U' B' D'
98	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:14.51 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B' R U L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' D2 U
97	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:11.31 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' D2 U' R' L2 B' D' F2 R2 U2
96	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:32 PM	00:12.35 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 F' D' R U2 B2 D' R2 L
95	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:13 PM	00:10.67 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U B U' L' B' R2 D2 U' F L' B2 U
94	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:52 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F2 D' L2 F R' U B2 D' R' U2
93	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:30 PM	00:12.88 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' L2 U' L2 D2 U' R B D2 F U'
92	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:05 PM	00:14.35 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B U' L D B R' F2 D2 U
91	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:53 AM	00:15.48 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B2 F' U R' F2 U2 B' R2 F2
90	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:20 AM	00:13.64 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L U' B' F R B R' F' L2
89	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:58 AM	00:13.41 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' F L' F L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R' D
88	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:35 AM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' F2 L' U2 R B F' D
87	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:14.76	+2	U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' F L B2 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' R' U'
86	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:44 AM	00:12.36 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' U B' D' R2 D L B' L2 F' U'
85	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:14 AM	00:09.86 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' L R2 U2 L D' B D' B D
84	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:52 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R F' R2 U F L2 U2 B' D
83	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:24 AM	00:13.27 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D' U B
82	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:42 AM	00:16.18 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' U2 F' R' D' B2 D2 U' L' D' R'
81	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:22 AM	00:10.66 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 U F D' L' D2 B L' U'
80	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:00 AM	00:10.84 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F R B' U B R2 F' U2
79	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:38 AM	00:12.58 U R2 B2 D R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F L B2 F U2 F L2 U L2
78	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:12 AM	00:11.19 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' L' U2
77	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:50 AM	00:13.23 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' L' D2 B2 D2 R' L2
76	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:29 AM	00:10.18 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' F R' D2 F L' U' L F' D
75	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:10 AM	00:10.37 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 R F' U2 L B L' D B U2
74	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:49 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F' D R' L D F2 R B2 R' B
73	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:27 AM	00:13.41 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D F2 R' D F D2 B' U' F'
72	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:06 AM	00:11.86 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U R' D R2 D B' U2 R2 B2 D2
71	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:42 AM	00:11.65 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R' L2 D2 B' D F' U' R D' F2
70	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:19 AM	00:13.38 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' R' F' D' R2 L B2 D2 L' B' D2
69	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:57 AM	00:12.92 D' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U R2 B2 R B' F R' L' F U2
68	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:36 AM	00:11.72 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 F' D' R' F' U B R2
67	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:14 AM	00:12.30 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 R' B' U' R' F' R' F U R' U
66	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:54 AM	00:12.09 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B L' B2 F' R2 F R L U' L2
65	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:30 AM	00:10.69 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L B U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2
64	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:09 AM	00:12.33 D B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 D F2 L' D' B' D F2 R2 U' F' R' F U2
63	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:43 AM	00:13.77 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' B F R' U2 B D2 B2 U'
62	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:19 AM	00:13.07 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B U' R2 L2 U' L' B2 L
61	Jun 23, 2014 11:46:50 AM	00:13.08 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 L' B R' U B2 L2 U'
60	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:41 AM	00:10.61 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R U' B U2 B' L' D' U L2 B
59	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:12.91 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' U' B R2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U
58	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:48 AM	00:15.75 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B R U B L' B' R D U B' D2
57	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:24 AM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U' R L F' U R2 U' B2 U R2
56	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:01 AM	00:10.01 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 F' L U B2 U' R' B L' B R'
55	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:37 AM	00:15.17 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F2 L U' B L2 U B U' R U2
54	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:03 AM	00:13.08 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F U B L' U' B' L' B D2 B' U'
53	Jun 23, 2014 11:27:38 AM	00:13.76 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 B L D' B R2 D' L2 B F2 D U2
52	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:50 AM	00:18.21 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 L2 B U' F U R
51	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:28 AM	00:14.73 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F D F2 D2 B U2 R' B' R'
50	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:08 AM	00:11.25 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F R L2 D' R2 L' B' F2 R L2 U2
49	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:42 AM	00:14.74 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' U L D2 B U' L' B2 R' L2
48	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:05 AM	00:14.74 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U B' L D2 L' B' F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U'
47	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:38 AM	00:14.70 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' U' B R' L' B D' U' L F' U
46	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:15 AM	00:10.43 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' L' F' U B2 R D R2 B2 R'
45	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:43 AM	00:17.06 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B L2 B L D L' B L D2 U'
44	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:19 AM	00:11.35 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R L2 U' B' F2 L2 D U2 R F2 U
43	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:51 AM	00:11.59 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B' U2 L2 B' U L F2 R' D B L
42	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:25 AM	00:14.87 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R F' D2 R2 L' F R2 D' L' U
41	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:01 AM	00:14.28 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F' R2 B' U B2 L' F L' U2 F U2
40	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:11.05 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R L D F' U L2 F' U'
39	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:10.89 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' D' R' L B' U R F' R D2 U'
38	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:55 AM	00:13.61 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R U R L2 F' D2 U' B D U2
37	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:00 AM	00:17.65 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F' L U' L B2 R B' F2 L D2 U2
36	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:13.47 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U B L D R' D2 F D' L' F' L2 D'
35	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:16 AM	00:11.31 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F L' D' R F' D2 B L2 F2 D' U'
34	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:40 AM	00:09.09 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U2 F' D' B F' U' L B2 D L' D'
33	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:16 AM	00:11.42 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B' D' U F L' B' R' B' F' L' U2
32	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:54 AM	00:11.15 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B' R2 U' R' B2 R' D L2 B U
31	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:12.46 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 U' B' L B U F U' R D2
30	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:04 AM	00:13.54 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F U B' R' U' R' B2 D' L D2
29	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:40 AM	00:12.43 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L D2 B2 L2 D' U2
28	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:19 AM	00:13.07 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L B F2 L B F D U R2 D' U'
27	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:52 AM	00:12.86 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B' R D2 U2 B' D' R2 F R' U'
26	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:15 AM	00:09.65 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L' B2 D L B R2 L' U' F R F
25	Jun 23, 2014 11:14:54 AM	00:11.04 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D F' D B R2 U
24	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:27 AM	00:15.19 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R B L' F R' D B F2 U
23	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:12.65 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D2 R F U' L2 D' U2 R2
22	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:42 AM	00:11.17 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F L B D' B' U2 R' F L U' R
21	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:14 AM	00:14.31 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L F R2 L' B' D2 F' R' F D' U2
20	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:42 AM	00:15.66 D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 B U F R' B' F' L F U2
19	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:19 AM	00:14.09 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L' R2 U' B L' B2 D R2 L B
18	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:58 AM	00:10.63 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L U2 R D B' F L U2 F R2
17	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:23 AM	00:14.50 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R' L' B U' R2 F' L2 U R L'
16	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:02 AM	00:11.73 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F R' D U F2 R' U' F R D'
15	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:41 AM	00:11.67 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R F D L' B U B F2 D' F D'
14	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:21 AM	00:11.58 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L D' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R F'
13	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:57 AM	00:11.31 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L' R2 D' U2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R
12	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:22 AM	00:14.80 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R B2 F' U2 F R2 U B' U' F
11	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:55 AM	00:13.19 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R L U' R U2 F' D2 L B' F'
10	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:30 AM	00:14.43 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' L U B' D' U2 L2 D2 L' B R2
9	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:58 AM	00:09.44 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R B2 L' U F L2 D2 R' F' U2 L2
8	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:34 AM	00:12.88 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R D L2 F U B2 U L2 U
7	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:10 AM	00:14.57 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D L2 B F R B D U B' U'
6	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:47 AM	00:13.75 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' R' B' L' D B' L2 D' B2 R
5	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:21 AM	00:11.31 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B L' D2 F L2 F' U' R' F'
4	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:00 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' F' D' L' B' U F R2 F D' F D'
3	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:38 AM	00:11.68 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' U L2 U2 B' D' F L' U R' B' D' B D U'
2	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:09.62 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L D F' L' D U B F2 L' F' D
1	Jun 23, 2014 11:03:37 AM	00:11.70 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L B U2 F' R2 D F L D2 L U2


Sorry that the order is backwards... I don't feel like changing it

Mean: 12.85
Average: 12.84
Standard Deviation: 1.86
Best: 8.67
Worst: 23.38
Best Average of 5: 10.54
Best Average of 12: 11.45

Not a great start (average wise), but I did get a lot of solves in.


----------



## Amress (Jun 25, 2014)

Day 2 Progress:


Spoiler



1300	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:44 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R F D' U' B U' R D2 L' U' L'
1299	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:22 PM	00:11.68 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 U L D' F' D B L2 D2 B2 F2 U'
1298	Jun 24, 2014 10:07:19 PM	00:10.67 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U R U' B' U2 F2 R' L2 F U' L2 U2
1297	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:56 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D' F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F
1296	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:07 PM	00:13.57 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B R2 B' U' B R' D L F L2
1295	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L F2 D F D L B F2 D' U'
1294	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:21 PM	00:12.90 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 R B L D2 R' L2 B' U'
1293	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:47 PM	00:10.94 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L B U' F2 U' L F U2 R2 D
1292	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:23 PM	00:13.12 R2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 F' R2 D' R B R' B' D B2 D2 B U'
1291	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:57 PM	00:11.82 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' L B2 R2 U F' L2 F' D U' F L'
1290	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:13.07 U' L2 D' U L2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F R2 U' F2 R U B' R D U2
1289	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:08 PM	00:13.46 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L' U R2 D' R U L' F L2 U2
1288	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:13.35 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L' D R2 F R' F' R2 U2 L2 U L2
1287	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:18 PM	00:10.89 D U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L' B' L F L2 U' B R F R' U'
1286	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:55 PM	00:13.39 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' L' D L F U2 L' F2
1285	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:36 PM	00:10.18 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F B2 L' D' R' L2 B' L F2 D
1284	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:13 PM	00:12.17 D R2 F2 U B2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U B' U L D L' B F U'
1283	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:52 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F D2 L2 B' D' U2 R B' U2 B' U'
1282	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:29 PM	00:12.77 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U B U2 L2 F R U2 B L2 F R' U
1281	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:01 PM	00:14.22 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 R' L' D B' D U B' L2 U'
1280	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:09.42 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F U L' F2 L' F L' B
1279	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:17 PM	00:11.68 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R U2 L D2 B L2 D'
1278	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:45 PM	00:12.47 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D L F D F2 L2 F R' U2 L2
1277	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:22 PM	00:13.07 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D U2 B' R' F2 R2 L' B' U' F D B D'
1276	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:01 PM	00:09.99 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L B R' B L' D2 F' D U2 F U'
1275	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:40 PM	00:12.10 U2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F' U' R2 F' R L2 F' L B' L2 U'
1274	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:17 PM	00:12.41 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L2 F' D2 U' R B D' F' U B2 U2
1273	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:55 PM	00:12.91 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' F U' L F2 U' F' D' L' F
1272	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:23 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D L D B2 L' U2 F U R' F R' U'
1271	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:55 PM	00:12.80 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 D' R2 U' F L' D2
1270	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:33 PM	00:12.03 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 R' F U2 B' U2
1269	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:12 PM	00:11.98 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R' B' L' B2 U' L2 D R2
1268	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:51 PM	00:09.35 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U B2 L' U
1267	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:29 PM	00:11.04 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' U' R' D U F' D' U' L D
1266	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:03 PM	00:13.74 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L B R' D2 F' R' L2 F' D' L2
1265	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:43 PM	00:11.07 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L U B2 U F U' L' D R U
1264	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:10 PM	00:14.23 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F R2 U' L2 F' L D' B D2 F' U2
1263	Jun 24, 2014 9:52:09 PM	00:13.11 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D F' L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U F U
1262	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:41 PM	00:12.77 R2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B R2 D' R' B' U' L2 B F2 L' D'
1261	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:16 PM	00:10.64 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R B' D U2 R2 F' R2 U R U'
1260	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:51 PM	00:11.75 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R' D' B F' D L2 B' R' D B2 U'
1259	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:22 PM	00:13.07 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 L' B F R2 B' U' R
1258	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:55 PM	00:11.52 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 U L2 F' D' U2 L2 B L' B2 F D L2 B'
1257	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:28 PM	00:12.81 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R L2 B R2 B2 R' L' U'
1256	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:02 PM	00:13.42 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R B2 F U' F2 R2 F L' D2 R U2
1255	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:36 PM	00:13.27 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' L2 D F2 L' D' U'
1254	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:06 PM	00:11.62 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F L' F2 D2 U B' F' L' U2 L2 U'
1253	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:39 PM	00:14.64 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D R2 F U R U2 L F R2 U2
1252	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:01 PM	00:16.83 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L F R' B U2 B2 F' R' F2 L2
1251	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:32 PM	00:15.80 U B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B R' D2 F' L F L' B' D F2
1250	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:06 PM	00:13.81 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F R D U2 F2 D2 F U2 B' D' U'
1249	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:40 PM	00:13.69 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' F U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R'
1248	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:14 PM	00:12.70 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U F L U2 B' R' F D R2 B2 D2 U'
1247	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:40 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U R' D' F2 D F' U2 L' B' R F' U'
1246	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:11 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F D2 L' F' D R U R2 B L'
1245	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:11.30 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' L' D L' U' B U2 R L2 B U
1244	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:25 PM	00:12.66 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 B' U' R' U' R' F' R D' U L' U'
1243	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:03 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' L' U2 R' F' D U2 L B' U
1242	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:43 PM	00:11.05 L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' F R B F R U2 F R'
1241	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:18 PM	00:14.98 F2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B U R2 L B2 D F' R2 U R' U2
1240	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:56 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' D' B' L B R L B2 D'
1239	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:33 PM	00:12.34 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' L B' D R' D2 R2 F' D L'
1238	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:10 PM	00:10.06 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' L2 D' B' L' U2 R D' L' U B R' F' U
1237	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:49 PM	00:11.80 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D2 F U2 B' D F U2 R' F U' F2 U2
1236	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:27 PM	00:11.44 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L' B R' F2 U' B2 L' U'
1235	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:13.77 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R B' R' F' R' U' L B2 D' U2
1234	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:39 PM	00:13.24 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L' U' F R2 L' B L B' L2 U'
1233	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:19 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' U F' L D B U R U2 R D
1232	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:57 PM	00:12.29 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U B F' U' L D' R' U' F' U2 L' U'
1231	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:38 PM	00:09.21 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R' D' U2 L B F D' B2 L2
1230	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:13 PM	00:13.04 F2 U B2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' U F R2 B' U R' B' L2 D U
1229	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:42 PM	00:12.07 D R2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' U B2 D' B2 L F D B L2
1228	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:15.26 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F D L2 D2 R B' R D L D U'
1227	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:33 PM	00:11.83 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' U2 F R' L F L2 D' L D2 R
1226	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:10 PM	00:10.08 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' B' F R' L B D R F'
1225	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:26 PM	00:12.83	+2	U F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' F D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D' U'
1224	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:05 PM	00:12.48 U B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B R U2 F2 D U2 L B2 U' R'
1223	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:42 PM	00:12.81 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F L2 F' U R' D' L' D' R B' D2
1222	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F R' F2 L U' R' D L' F2 U'
1221	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:53 PM	00:11.60 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 D B' L U' B' L' B D B U2 F2 U'
1220	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:32 PM	00:10.87 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D U' L2 U' L' F D R U R2 B F2 L F
1219	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:09 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D U' F' R' B2 R D' F2 U R' B2
1218	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:45 PM	00:11.54 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D F' L' B' L2 B2 F2 U' F L' B
1217	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:16 PM	00:14.30 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B' R' D B' F' R F U' L2 U'
1216	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:50 PM	00:14.18 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B L' B' U' R D' F2 R B2 U2
1215	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:14 PM	00:11.94 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L' F' R' F U' L2 U2 L B F' D2
1214	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:52 PM	00:10.25 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' L' B' R U B2 R L2 U'
1213	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:26 PM	00:13.70 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 D R' U2 F' U' R' B' D2 U'
1212	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:02 PM	00:12.44 B2 D B2 U L2 D' U' F2 D F2 L F D2 R2 D2 F' U L B' R2 D
1211	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:41 PM	00:11.77 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U R U2 B' U R' B2 D' F D2 R2 U'
1210	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:19 PM	00:11.92 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R L' B D L F' R2 D' L D' U'
1209	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:57 PM	00:11.07 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F B2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D2 F D' U'
1208	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:33 PM	00:14.28 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L D2 B' R' B D' F' U B' R2 D'
1207	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:11.06 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R D' B2 U2 B F U' L U2 R U'
1206	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:49 PM	00:11.41 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' D B2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R F U'
1205	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:24 PM	00:11.98 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L' B2 D' U' B D F R B' U2 L
1204	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:02 PM	00:12.45 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L B U2 L U' B' R2 U R' F R2
1203	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:38 PM	00:13.89 D B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 U' F U2 R' D2 F L' U2 L' U' L' U2
1202	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:17 PM	00:12.04 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 B' R2 B2 F U' F2 U'
1201	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:55 PM	00:12.59 U R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U L' F R' F2 D F L2 F' L'
1200	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:36 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D F L B D' B2 U R' U2 F' L' U'
1199	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:17 PM	00:10.46 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' F' L2 D R B D2 F'
1198	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:59 PM	00:09.85 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F D B2 L B' L' D U2 B2 R2
1197	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:35 PM	00:12.75 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F' L' U' B L2 U2 L' D'
1196	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:11 PM	00:10.90 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' B L2 D2 F' D L' D2 B R2 D2
1195	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:48 PM	00:10.40 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B U2 F R2 D R' L'
1194	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:11 PM	00:15.67 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F L D2 F L U R' U2 R2 F' D'
1193	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:48 PM	00:10.78 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' R U L2 F' D B' R2 L' F2 L'
1192	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:25 PM	00:11.36 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B R B2 U'
1191	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:59 PM	00:14.92 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U F' L F R2 L' U' R' D' R2 L
1190	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:36 PM	00:12.66 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L B U2 B' R2 B' L' D2 R2 D
1189	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:09 PM	00:16.50 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R D F2 D2 B' F' U' R2 U2 R U'
1188	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:45 PM	00:12.50 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F' R' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 F' U
1187	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:23 PM	00:13.68 F2 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R U2 B' R B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2
1186	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:54 PM	00:12.95 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B' R L2 U' L' F2 D F' U2 L D
1185	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:32 PM	00:11.96 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R' F D B F2 U2 B' R F
1184	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:09 PM	00:11.49 D R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 D' R L D' B L2 D2 L'
1183	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:31 PM	00:10.68 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F R2 U R2 B L' D' F2 R' F
1182	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:12 PM	00:11.87 U' R2 U' F2 D U R2 B2 R2 B2 U B' D2 L B2 D B' U B' D' R2 U'
1181	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:50 PM	00:11.92 R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B' D B R' B' D' F' D' L B2 D2
1180	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:25 PM	00:11.68 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U F2 U R2 B2 R' L2 B2 F L D F' L U' B'
1179	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:10.58 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F' L B' U' B' L2 D' L D L2 U2
1178	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:21 PM	00:11.20 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L D' R B' L D' U' B' U2 L2
1177	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:57 PM	00:13.85 U B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L D U2 B' R L F U2 F2 R' U'
1176	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:35 PM	00:12.17 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' R' F L U' B2 D B R' U' F'
1175	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:11.77 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R F' U' R D' U' L2 F' R F' D'
1174	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:51 PM	00:12.58 U L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L' F2 L B' L2 B2 D' R' F2 D U'
1173	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:28 PM	00:12.35 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 B' U2 L F' L2 U F2 D2 R L2 U2
1172	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:50 PM	00:10.98 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L' F R U2 B' U' B2 D' U2
1171	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:17 PM	00:09.76 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B R B2 D F R F' U L' U
1170	Jun 24, 2014 9:12:19 PM	00:15.96 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' F' R' B D R F' U' R2 U2 B'
1169	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:56 PM	00:11.91 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D F2 U B U' F' R U2 F' U
1168	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:34 PM	00:11.00 B2 D L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F L' D' R B' R L2 B2 R D2 U
1167	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:10 PM	00:11.34 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F R B' U2 F R2 D U' L D R
1166	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:48 PM	00:11.34 U2 F2 D' L2 D U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 L F' U R' L D2 R2 U'
1165	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:27 PM	00:11.54 U L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 B2 R F' U' B2
1164	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:06 PM	00:11.84 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R U' F U R2 F L F2 D' L U'
1163	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:45 PM	00:09.71 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U F R' B F2 D L U2 B F' L'
1162	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:22 PM	00:11.79 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F R' F U R' U F' D2 B2 F2
1161	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:11.14 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 U' F L2 B2 D' R2 U L D' R'
1160	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:39 PM	00:11.05 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B L2 U' B' D' L2 B2 L
1159	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:10 PM	00:12.46 L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 U L' F' R D2 U2
1158	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:23 PM	00:12.57 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 R' D' B L F U R' L2 D' U2 F2
1157	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:02 PM	00:11.48 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' F L B' F2 L U F2 D' R
1156	Jun 24, 2014 9:00:02 PM	00:12.80 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' R' L2 F R L2 U' F D2 U2
1155	Jun 24, 2014 8:59:39 PM	00:11.64 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B' F' L' F R U' R' F2 R' L2 D
1154	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:47 PM	00:14.95 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R L' B D' L U L' F' R U2
1153	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:24 PM	00:13.55 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 D B R D2 B' F U'
1152	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:01 PM	00:11.65 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B' L' U' B2 U2
1151	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:30 PM	00:13.48 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L' F' D' L D' R B R U'
1150	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:09 PM	00:11.61 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B F2 R2 D' B D2 B' F' L'
1149	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:41 PM	00:13.35 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L' F2 R' B R D2 U' L2 B2 R' U'
1148	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:20 PM	00:11.76 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B' R' D2 B' F' L2 D2 U' B F' U'
1147	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:56 PM	00:13.16 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' U' L' F L' B2 L' D2 B2 D
1146	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:32 PM	00:12.82 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F' U' B D L B2 F' L' U'
1145	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:10 PM	00:11.75 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U L F2 R F' R D2 B R U' B2 D
1144	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:48 PM	00:13.43 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R F L U' B' L' F' U' R2 U2
1143	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:23 PM	00:11.01 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R' F' L' B' D' U' B' L' U2 R2
1142	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:58 PM	00:12.14 F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' F' L2 B' U' B2 D F' R B2 D'
1141	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:17 PM	00:13.29 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' U B' D L' U2 R' D2 B L U2
1140	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:49 PM	00:11.53 U F2 L2 D U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F D' R' L' D R' D' B' F R2 U2
1139	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:24 PM	00:13.46 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' F' D' R U' F U B' U'
1138	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:04 PM	00:10.13 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L U2 R U' L' D' R2 U' L' U'
1137	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:47 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R' B' D F' D U2 R'
1136	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:23 PM	00:12.53 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L' D' U2 R F' R B' F L B U
1135	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:00 PM	00:12.71 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B U' B2 R F U B2 R2
1134	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:38 PM	00:11.39 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D L' F2 L B2 F' L D' F'
1133	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:16 PM	00:13.69 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B R B L D' R L F' R2 B
1132	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:39 PM	00:14.69 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R' B U' B' F L U' F U2 B
1131	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:10 PM	00:11.85 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 L D' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R U
1130	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:48 PM	00:12.09 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' R' F U' L U B L D B' D2 U'
1129	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:23 PM	00:13.54 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U B' F2 U R' F' D B F R' F'
1128	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:01 PM	00:12.25 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R L U' B' D' F2 L2 F R F2 U'
1127	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:39 PM	00:12.12 D U B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F D F2 D2 R L B' L2 D' L' U2
1126	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:14 PM	00:13.45 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' R' B R' D2 B D2 L2 F2 D'
1125	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:52 PM	00:13.26 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D' R D' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D U' F' L'
1124	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:29 PM	00:11.35 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L F2 L D U' L' U' B D'
1123	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:07 PM	00:13.20 D U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L R2 B' F D' B U F2 L' F2 U'
1122	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:43 PM	00:12.07 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F R F2 D' B L' B' F2 D U
1121	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:20 PM	00:11.16 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D R B F L D L D2 U R' D2
1120	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:59 PM	00:12.66 U' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B D' F' U' L U' R B R' L U'
1119	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:37 PM	00:13.34 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' D U' L' D' R' F' L' B' R
1118	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:16 PM	00:11.21 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R B2 D' B R' U F' L D B U2
1117	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:57 PM	00:09.48 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B L D U F' D2 R' F D' R2 U2
1116	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:33 PM	00:13.26 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B' L' D' F L F R D' F2 R U'
1115	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:41 PM	00:13.66 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 F' L B2 L2 D' R2 L D' U'
1114	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:20 PM	00:11.74 D2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B D' R' U' B D2 R' U R2 L U
1113	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:50 PM	00:14.29 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R' U L2 D2 R' U' L' U2 F D' U'
1112	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:27 PM	00:13.98 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U B' D2 U2 L B2 D' L2 U R' B'
1111	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:59 PM	00:12.29 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' L' F R' F2 D R L2 B
1110	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:32 PM	00:12.62 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D B F D R U' R2 B F U' B U2
1109	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:11 PM	00:11.22 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L F D' L F U' B' D
1108	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:38 PM	00:13.30 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B D' R D2 L F D2 U F' L2
1107	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:15 PM	00:12.68 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D R' F' U' L U2 F' D' U' R B' U2
1106	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:53 PM	00:12.44 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F R' D' B' D F D2 B U B2 U'
1105	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:30 PM	00:12.38 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R L D' R L' F' U' L' D' R2 D'
1104	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:08 PM	00:10.49 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R' B' R' B2 F' U2 R2 D B' R
1103	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:44 PM	00:11.53 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 U' L B F2 U' F' R D L F2 D2 F' U
1102	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:21 PM	00:11.55 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 B' L' D' L D2 R B U R' L
1101	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:03 PM	00:09.22 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B R' B R2 D U2 F U' L'
1100	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:43 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D' F' D2 R B' D U R2 U
1099	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:17 PM	00:12.00 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R F' D2 B2 D F' D U R L'
1098	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:56 PM	00:13.03 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' L F L' D' L B' F' R'
1097	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:23 PM	00:15.16 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R D L B2 U B' R2 F2 R' U L'
1096	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:53 PM	00:11.33 D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L' D' L F R2 D L2 U' R D' U2
1095	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:16 PM	00:14.35 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R' B' F L U2 B2 D' L D B U2
1094	Jun 24, 2014 8:31:08 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B D2 R B R2 F' D B F L U'
1093	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:44 PM	00:10.25 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B L D2 R D R L' U R F' D'
1092	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:23 PM	00:13.27 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B R2 B2 U B' D2 L' B2 D' B U'
1091	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:02 PM	00:10.39 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' U R F' R U2 F2 U B U2
1090	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:36 PM	00:12.78 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R' U2 F R L2 D2 L' U R D'
1089	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:13 PM	00:13.94 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F L' B' R2 B' D' L2 B R F2
1088	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:50 PM	00:14.40 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 D' U2 L' U2 B' U' R B
1087	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:22 PM	00:14.90 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L U F D' B D2 R2 D B' R2
1086	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:58 PM	00:13.72 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 U' L' F L' B' U2 R2 L'
1085	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:36 PM	00:12.46 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R' F D' B L F U2 R L2 D
1084	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:14 PM	00:11.43 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' B' F2 D' U2 B R D2 R B R2 U'
1083	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:48 PM	00:15.62 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R' F2 D B' D' L B U L' U
1082	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:30 PM	00:10.73 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B R2 D' L' U B' D B D2 L'
1081	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:24 PM	00:10.51 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' U F' U B2 U R' B F U
1080	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:01 PM	00:11.90 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F' L2 U R' D' F D' L' F2 R
1079	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R B D' R2 D2 B' F' R D' R U'
1078	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:18 PM	00:12.20 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R D' R L' U' F' L' B2 L'
1077	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:56 PM	00:11.09 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B U L' F' L' B' D F U R' U2
1076	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:35 PM	00:10.60 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D B' F R2 B2 R' D' B' R2 D L2
1075	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:15 PM	00:10.92 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U B U L F D L' F' R L
1074	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:51 PM	00:13.79 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B R L' F' R' B' D R' F2 L'
1073	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:27 PM	00:12.14 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' R F' R' L'
1072	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:07 PM	00:08.68 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B U L' F D R U F D2
1071	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:42 PM	00:14.33 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 B R' F2 R B F L U' R F U2
1070	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:21 PM	00:12.50 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U R' B L' B' F R' U2 F' U'
1069	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:27 PM	00:13.81 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B R U2 B2 U F L' B' L' D U
1068	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:05 PM	00:12.97 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F L2 B2 L' B' D2 L F'
1067	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:44 PM	00:13.16 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 F L F2 U B L2 B' L2
1066	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:23 PM	00:11.48 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L B R2 U' F2 D L' B' F2 D' U2
1065	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:00 PM	00:12.64 R2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U F2 R' D' B' F2 R L' U' R' B' D2 U2
1064	Jun 24, 2014 7:55:36 PM	00:13.71 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D' R' U' F2 L2 B L D' F'
1063	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:58 PM	00:11.70 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B R L' B2 F' D' L2
1062	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:32 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 U F' R' D B' D2 R2 D U'
1061	Jun 24, 2014 7:53:08 PM	00:10.35 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' D' B D R2 U B' U' F2 R D2
1060	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:59 PM	00:12.02 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' U2 B' D' B' L2 F' D2 R L' U2
1059	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:04 PM	00:12.72 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F R' B D R F2 D U R' D' L'
1058	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:39 PM	00:11.77 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B L2 D' B' L F' D2 L'
1057	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:16 PM	00:13.39 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' F L' F' R2 B' D2 F' R U L' U'
1056	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:49 PM	00:12.91 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' L D2 F D' R L B2 U'
1055	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:25 PM	00:13.03 D F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B2 F2 R' B' D U' F R' D2
1054	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:05 PM	00:12.05 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 U' B' U' R L' U B F' U
1053	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:40 PM	00:10.92 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R L2 U' B2 L' B F2 U' F L F'
1052	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:17 PM	00:10.46 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D R F U' R2 L' B2 U' B' F2 D L'
1051	Jun 24, 2014 7:44:57 PM	00:11.18 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 U F' L2 U L' B' D2 U L' B D' U'
1050	Jun 24, 2014 7:43:34 PM	00:10.04 L2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 L2 D R' L' U B R2
1049	Jun 24, 2014 7:42:17 PM	00:12.22 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' B D2 F R' B' U2 F2 L2
1048	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:56 PM	00:13.08 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F D' F2 L2 D' R' U' F U' R L2
1047	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:31 PM	00:13.54 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B D' U' L2 B2 F2 U F L' U
1046	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:37 PM	00:10.85 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 D' L' F R D2 B R' U
1045	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:17 PM	00:12.23 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B D' R D F U B D' B' L' U2
1044	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:47 PM	00:11.38 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' L' F2 L' U' B' U2 L F R' D U'
1043	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:23 PM	00:13.15 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R B' L2 F' D2 U L' B' R' L2
1042	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:00 PM	00:12.12 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D L F L B D2 F2 U2
1041	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:34 PM	00:13.53 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D U R2 L2 B' R D2 F' U L2 F2 R' U B' L2
1040	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:07 PM	00:13.75 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U B R' U'
1039	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:41 PM	00:12.92 R2 D' U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L F R2 L2 F' R F' R D B L2 U'
1038	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:18 PM	00:12.19 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F' D B L D' B F2 D2 R' B2 U'
1037	Jun 24, 2014 7:36:19 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F D2 R' L2 B D U2 F' U' R U2
1036	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:55 PM	00:13.03 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D F' L' F U' F2 D' L2 U2 R' U2
1035	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:30 PM	00:11.33 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B' D2 R2 L B2 R U L D' R L
1034	Jun 24, 2014 7:34:57 PM	00:12.21 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D' L F2 R D F' D' B' L' B2 R2 D'
1033	Jun 24, 2014 6:54:16 PM	00:11.54 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 U B' F U L U' R2 B D2 B R2
1032	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:54 PM	00:12.18 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F2 D' B' U R' U2 L' F2 U' L'
1031	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:30 PM	00:11.98 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B U' F' R2 D U' R' L' U R' D
1030	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:38 PM	00:14.79 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 F D F R B D R L F'
1029	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:13 PM	00:13.98 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F R' U2 R2 D R F' D' B' L2
1028	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:50 PM	00:13.02 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' R' B L B2 D B' R' F' U2 R2 U2
1027	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:17 PM	00:12.22 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L' D R F' D' F2 U' R' U2 B U
1026	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:11.95 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B' U2 R' L B' R' D' B' F L2
1025	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:34 PM	00:10.65 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B D B2 D2 L F D' F2 U F' R
1024	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:10 PM	00:13.32 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 B F' L D2 L D L F2 U B2 L'
1023	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:47 PM	00:11.33 B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R L' F' L' B' U' F R2 F' R
1022	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:20 PM	00:13.51 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R U' L' B2 R2 B F2 D L' F2 U
1021	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:57 PM	00:13.79 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 L R2 B2 U B R' L D' B F2 L'
1020	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:36 PM	00:11.60 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B D' R' B2 L' U' F D2 F2
1019	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:12 PM	00:13.93 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' U' F' L D' B2 U R2 D R B F2 U'
1018	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:50 PM	00:12.19 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F D' F' U B2 U2 L' B2 U
1017	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:32 PM	00:10.39 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U B D2 R B' R U2 L' B' U
1016	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:13.61 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U R' B F2 U B L' U' B L' D' U'
1015	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:47 PM	00:11.98 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D U2 R2 B U' R2 D B' D U2 B' R L2 U
1014	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:18 PM	00:17.70 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D B2 F' R U2 B2 R' L2
1013	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:56 PM	00:11.61 D' L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L F U2 L2 F' U' B L F D' U2
1012	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:31 PM	00:14.12 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 R D F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' F U
1011	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:06 PM	00:13.24 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B D' R2 F2 U B2 R D2 F L U
1010	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:45 PM	00:10.58 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L' D' F' D2 L D R D2
1009	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:23 PM	00:12.71 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' R' F U2 F2 L' B' F2 U'
1008	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:58 PM	00:12.17 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 L2 F' D' R' U L2 F' R'
1007	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:35 PM	00:11.07 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L' D F2 R2 U' F L' F2 R
1006	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:12 PM	00:09.84 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U F' R F2 L' B F D' F R' F2
1005	Jun 24, 2014 6:28:13 PM	00:10.76 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U B' L D R' B D' U2 F' U2 R D'
1004	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R B D B' F R D' R' F2 R2 U'
1003	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:12.78 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L D2 F' D2 B2 L U' F2 R B' L
1002	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:59 PM	00:12.25 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U B' U2 F2 R F2 U B' U2 B' R U'
1001	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:29 PM	00:11.47 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R B' R' L2 F' L U B2 R2 F'
1000	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:05 PM	00:12.67 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F R2 L' U' B2 D' U2 R D L2
999	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:43 PM	00:10.45 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F' D' R F D F' R' L' B' R
998	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:17 PM	00:14.63 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R' D F L F' U F2 R
997	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:13.65 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L' B2 R L2 D' B' R2 L' B' R'
996	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:26 PM	00:11.79 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F L2 U B U B F D2 U'
995	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:03 PM	00:13.24 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 B F2 D2 B2 R' B' U2 B' D' F2 U'
994	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:40 PM	00:11.05 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L' F U2 B D' U L B2 D U
993	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:15 PM	00:08.86 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U B D' L2 F R B D' U2 B R2 U'
992	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:49 PM	00:11.75 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R' F R U R D B2 U' F' R' D2
991	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:27 PM	00:12.99 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' R L2 F' R D' U' F2 L2 F' U
990	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:00 PM	00:12.54 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U R' B F' R D F2 U' R F U
989	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:26 PM	00:13.19 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L'
988	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:03 PM	00:09.23 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U L' D2 B F L B2 F R F2 D U2
987	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:32 PM	00:14.58 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 D B D' B' L D U' R' B U L
986	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:09 PM	00:13.66 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B' R' F2 U' L' D' B2 R2 F' L' F2
985	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:45 PM	00:11.28 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' L' B2 U L' D2 R2 L D2 R2
984	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:23 PM	00:12.48 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' B U F2 R' D B R D2 R' F U2
983	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:01 PM	00:10.66 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' F' R U2 B' F' D' U F R' L2 D2
982	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:39 PM	00:10.74 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 B' D' F2 R B2 D R2 L2
981	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:15 PM	00:12.52 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' F L U' F2 L U' R L2 F2 D'
980	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:51 PM	00:12.44 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B L F L2 F U L' F' R' L2 D'
979	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L' D' U2 B2 D R U L U' F'
978	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:04 PM	00:10.00 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B' L D F U2 R D2 R' U2
977	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:42 PM	00:11.81 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U F' U L B' L B2 F R2 U' R'
976	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:19 PM	00:11.83 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B F' D' R' L' U' R2 L' F' D
975	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:58 PM	00:11.21 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B D' R' D2 B2 D R2 B' D' F
974	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:37 PM	00:10.58 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B D2 L U R' D' U2 L' F' R' L
973	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:14 PM	00:11.69 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R' U B D2 U2 R' B' L' B2 L' U2
972	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:52 PM	00:11.37 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' L' R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R D' B2 U'
971	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:31 PM	00:10.65 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U R' F' R' D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 F' U'
970	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:09 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B U R2 B2 R2 D B' D U2
969	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:48 PM	00:10.71 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R' B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' L' D F' U2
968	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:26 PM	00:13.89 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 U' F' D' L2 B' D B2 R2 F' D' R' U'
967	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:52 PM	00:12.14 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' B F R' B' L2 U L
966	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:29 PM	00:13.23 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L D L' U2 L' U2 F' D B2 L' U2
965	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:02 PM	00:11.95 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 D' U R B2 F D' R L D2
964	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:38 PM	00:13.21 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U F2 L F' L F2 U2 R' B' F2 U' R' U2
963	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:10 PM	00:11.42 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D R' F R2 B2 D' R D B2 R U
962	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:49 PM	00:10.76 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D U' F' R2 B' R' B2 R D2
961	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:27 PM	00:13.78 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R' B D L' U B2 L' B F R2 U'
960	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:58 PM	00:14.51 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L B' F D' U R' B L2 D2
959	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:33 PM	00:11.88 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D L D' F' D' R2 U L F' U
958	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:01 PM	00:11.96 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R' U R' B' R F' D B2 D' R' D'
957	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:35 PM	00:10.09 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' L B R' U' L' D' U2 L' F D2 U
956	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:13 PM	00:11.42 L2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F D2 U2 R' F R' D L' D' F U2
955	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:50 PM	00:10.00 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L D U2 F L2 B' D U2 F D U2
954	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:29 PM	00:10.35 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B' L F' R' D2 U2 F' R' D' L
953	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:12.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 L B R' F2 D F2 R U' R B2
952	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:11.55 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R F' L2 D' U' L F D2 L' B' U'
951	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:08 PM	00:15.89 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R D2 U F2 L' F U2 L' F2 L U'
950	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:44 PM	00:10.60 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U R U2 L2 D' F' R'
949	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:15 PM	00:11.85 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R D2 U2 B' L2 U' R' B' L2 B' U'
948	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:51 PM	00:13.39 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B' L2 U B' R' D' R2 F' L D'
947	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:12.13 B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F' D2 R' F' R2 B' F' R B' F L
946	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:57 PM	00:11.62 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B U B R' L' U R F2 U2 F' U2
945	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:36 PM	00:12.19 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 R B R2 D' R U R2 U
944	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:13 PM	00:12.99 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B D' L' D L' U B R' D U
943	Jun 24, 2014 6:01:52 PM	00:12.75 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R B' F2 L' D' B' R' U F2 D
942	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:30 PM	00:10.46 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R F L D2 R F' R' F R'
941	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:10 PM	00:12.04 B2 L2 D' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B R' F' L' F' U B' U2 R
940	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:47 PM	00:11.65 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L' F' L2 B' R' F D B' U'
939	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:21 PM	00:15.00 B2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U R D F2 L B F' U2 R F2 L D
938	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:00 PM	00:11.93 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' B2 F' L' B2 R D F D U2
937	Jun 24, 2014 5:57:38 PM	00:11.64 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' L' B' U2 L D B2 R D' F R2 B'
936	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:55 PM	00:13.22 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F R' B' R U R2 D B'
935	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.13 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U B' D2 R U2 F R2
934	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:10 PM	00:14.56 D L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 R D U' R B L D' F R U2
933	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:43 PM	00:15.22 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' R' F' U' L D F2 D
932	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:21 PM	00:11.39 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' D U2 F' U F' D2
931	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:58 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 B' U2 L' D R2 B U B' R2 F R'
930	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:11.58 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' U2 R F2 D' U B
929	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:15 PM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B R B' F L2 U'
928	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:50 PM	00:13.10 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' R' L2 U B D' R2 F2 R' U'
927	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:20 PM	00:12.32 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' B L' B' R2 L2 D F' L2 D F'
926	Jun 24, 2014 5:52:20 PM	00:14.26 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R' B D' L F R B R2 B2 F2 D'
925	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:56 PM	00:14.04 D U B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 D L2 D U L B U2
924	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:34 PM	00:12.93 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F' L U' F2 U B F' R U2 L' U
923	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:11 PM	00:11.56 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B' L B F R' B2 D' B2 F D
922	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:47 PM	00:11.30 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D B' U2 L D L2 B R L B U2
921	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:13 PM	00:15.40 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F U2 R B' L' D U B R2 D
920	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:13.14 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B R' F R' B2 R B F2 L' D U
919	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:17 PM	00:11.73 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' U R' L' F' U B L B'
918	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:56 PM	00:11.47 B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' R L2 F U2 R U' R B2 F' R2 U2
917	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:33 PM	00:12.92 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L D' R' B' D' R' F L2 F2 L2
916	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:06 PM	00:13.42 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 R2 D' R L2 F2 U2 L2 D'
915	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:42 PM	00:10.07 D B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B R2 U2 R2 L' D' U B L
914	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:21 PM	00:12.57	 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' B U2 R' U' F' D' L' D2 L' D
913	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:59 PM	00:11.42 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D R' D' R' B L F' R' L2 F2 D2 U2
912	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:36 PM	00:13.90 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R D2 F' D R' L B' F2 R L' U'
911	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:15 PM	00:09.82 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 R D2 R2 D' R2 B R' D U B
910	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:55 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D' L' B' F U' F D'
909	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:32 PM	00:11.06 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B D' F' L2 B' U2 R' D' U R
908	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:02 PM	00:15.25 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B D2 L D' B' R' F L' U' B D'
907	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:39 PM	00:12.90 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D U B D L B U' L B' D B L2 U'
906	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:16 PM	00:11.62 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 L D' L2 B' U R' D2 L B D L2
905	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:10.77 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D R' L' D' U' F U2 L' B2 U
904	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:33 PM	00:11.62 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F' B2 R D F' U' F2 D' B D' U'
903	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:10 PM	00:12.71 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L' U B U2 L F2 D' L' B'
902	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:46 PM	00:13.65 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L' F D R2 B2 D2 L2 F U' F'
901	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:25 PM	00:11.92 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' D' L2 U R U2 L2 F2 U'
900	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:56 PM	00:13.87 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R' U' B U' R F' D R' D
899	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:36 PM	00:11.75 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U F R' L' B2 U' R2 U'
898	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:17 PM	00:10.98 D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B2 D' L' D R2 D2 B D
897	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:46 PM	00:15.44 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 D2 R U R L' D F U2
896	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:24 PM	00:10.98 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' U R F' U2 F D2 R2 L' D'
895	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:52 PM	00:12.32 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U' L B' R L2 U' F D2 F2 U'
894	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:31 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 F' L' D2 B' R' B' F U R2 B' U'
893	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:05 PM	00:12.49 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' D' B' R2 L' U2 B2 R F' D2
892	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:43 PM	00:11.32 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D' R L' B D' R' U2 R2 L' U R2
891	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:11.36 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' U B2 F2 R' D' L B' F R U
890	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:00 PM	00:13.61 D B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F' R' F' U2 L' B D' U' F' D2 U
889	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:32 PM	00:09.80 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 U' L D B2 U' F' L2 U'
888	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:10 PM	00:13.03 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' R2 L2 F' L F' L' B D2 U' F2 D2 B
887	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:10.16 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L D' F' D2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2
886	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:05 PM	00:15.32 F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 F2 L U2 F' D L' U' B' F L' U R2
885	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:11.04 D B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U B2 R2 F' R' B' R F' U2
884	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:21 PM	00:13.59 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F R' B' F2 U B' U2 R B R2
883	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:01 PM	00:11.50 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L' R2 B U2 R B2 D' L' U2 F U2
882	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:35 PM	00:12.77 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L D2 B' U B' D F2 R' F2 L
881	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:14 PM	00:09.30 F2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F' R' U L B R U F' U'
880	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:52 PM	00:10.70 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B U2 L2 D' B2 R B U2
879	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:31 PM	00:10.97 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R D' B F' U' F D2 U B' L
878	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:12.57 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F D B' L2 F2 R' L' U2
877	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:48 PM	00:10.08 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B U2 F D' B' R2 U2 R' F U
876	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:14 PM	00:10.02 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U L2 F D2 U F R2 B U2 R F R' L'
875	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:53 PM	00:12.81 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' B L2 D2 U2 L U2 B' D' F' L' D'
874	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:30 PM	00:12.13 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F' D R' B F' D L' U' F' D B'
873	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:06 PM	00:14.86 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 D F U' R' U2 L B' R' U F' L' D'
872	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:43 PM	00:12.49 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' L B' R' U' F D L' D2 F U2
871	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:14 PM	00:15.50 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D U' R' B' U' L B' U' L2 U B' U'
870	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:51 PM	00:12.29 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L B' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L'
869	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:28 PM	00:14.31 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 L F D' U2 R D' F D
868	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:04 PM	00:11.96 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R' L' B D2 F2 D' L F' D B
867	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:41 PM	00:10.31 B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B' R2 L' B' U2 B D2 U R B'
866	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:17 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L' U B D' U2 F2 R' F D2 L F'
865	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:55 PM	00:10.57 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 D2
864	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:33 PM	00:11.20 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B L F D' R B2 L2 B' D2 U
863	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:01 PM	00:09.92 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R B' L D B U2 R B' L' F2 D2
862	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:40 PM	00:11.45 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U' R B' L F R F' L
861	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:17 PM	00:12.90 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U F2 R' D' L U F' U' F2 U R D2
860	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:49 PM	00:14.08 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D R D F R' L B' F2 R2 B U'
859	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:27 PM	00:11.29 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U R B2 D L U R' D' B' D2 R F'
858	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:01 PM	00:12.52 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 F L B2 L2 U' R2 F D
857	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:37 PM	00:12.81 B2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F D2 B' D U L D' L' B'
856	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:15 PM	00:13.39 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 D F2 R' D U2 R2 F2
855	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:50 PM	00:12.36 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L D R' B D R' U' R2 D2 F R2
854	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:27 PM	00:13.06 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B' D' U2 R D2 B' L D2 U2
853	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:04 PM	00:12.42 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 R' D B2 F' D2 R' U B2 R
852	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:41 PM	00:12.35 F2 D B2 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R U2 R2 F' D' L' B' U B2 D
851	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:10 PM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' B R' L2 F' R U' F2 U F U2
850	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:23 PM	00:10.78 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F D' B' D2 L U' R B2 F' D U2
849	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:01 PM	00:11.90 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 B' U B F L D' R' D B' D2
848	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:59 PM	00:14.28 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D2 B F R L2 F D F'
847	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:35 PM	00:11.48 F2 U B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' L U' L' F' R' D R2 D' U'
846	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:13 PM	00:13.45 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D' L D2 B' F' L B
845	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:51 PM	00:10.91 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L F2 D' B L' F R2 B' U B' D'
844	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:28 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L B2 D F2 R L2 B2 D L
843	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:06 PM	00:13.63 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' L D F' L F R' D' F L' U
842	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:44 PM	00:11.80 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U R' U2 F' R2 U B' L U B F' D'
841	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:22 PM	00:11.82 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R F' R U L2 U L' B R2 B U'
840	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:24 PM	00:10.66 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 R B' U F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L'
839	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:10.68 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L F' R' B' L' U R2 L2 U F D
838	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:40 PM	00:13.18 R2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B2 L F D2 R2 L D R2 U L' D2
837	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:18 PM	00:13.20 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U F' R D B F R' L' F D
836	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:58 PM	00:10.62 D R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2 F' R B' U' L B' R' L' U' L2
835	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:32 PM	00:17.99 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' D B2 D R' U' F2 D' R2 D2
834	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:07 PM	00:11.70 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 F R' D L' U R D2 R2 D' B' D2
833	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:34 PM	00:13.88 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U2 B' D' F L B U'
832	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:02 PM	00:13.10 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 D R' D R' B' D' R' D2 L' U' R2 U2
831	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:40 PM	00:12.04 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' F D F' R' B D2 F' U
830	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:17 PM	00:11.64 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' D F2 D' U B R2 D L U2
829	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:55 PM	00:13.24 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R B2 L' F' U F L B' D2 R2
828	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:31 PM	00:13.08 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R' B2 F' U B' L F2 D2 B2 L2 D'
827	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:11.77 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 B' D2 U' L' D' F2 D' R2 L2
826	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:46 PM	00:12.88 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' L' U R2 D B R' D' B2 F L
825	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:23 PM	00:11.26 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 U R' F' D U F' R' F' D'
824	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:03 PM	00:12.06 D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F' R2 F' U2
823	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:11.68 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L F2 D B2 L B' L2 B' D2 B F2
822	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:18 PM	00:11.43 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U L U F2 U' B R' U'
821	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:52 PM	00:14.12 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 B' D R F D2 B L' D
820	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:29 PM	00:11.03 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D R F2 U' R' D' B' F2 D2 B D2
819	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:08 PM	00:12.38 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' F U2 B U R' D' R2 B2 D' R D
818	Jun 24, 2014 5:07:08 PM	00:12.42 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' D R' U L B' D L F R
817	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:45 PM	00:14.82 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' F U2 R2 D' L' B2 F D
816	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:24 PM	00:10.42 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' F R2 D B U B R F2 R2 U2
815	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:58 PM	00:12.81 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R' F L' F2 L' U F' R' D R2 U'
814	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:27 PM	00:12.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D L' B U L2 D R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2
813	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:44 PM	00:13.31 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F L' U' B' F2 D L F2 U' R2 D
812	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:19 PM	00:13.81 B2 U' B2 D' U F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B U R' U' R F L' B' L B
811	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:56 PM	00:13.18 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L B U2 R' F' D B2 L B' U2 L2
810	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:31 PM	00:11.42 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U' L D R2 B' L' D R2 L'
809	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:07 PM	00:12.54 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U B L D' R' B' D2 B D
808	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:42 PM	00:10.59 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F D2 U L' U F' R' D' F2 L2 F'
807	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:18 PM	00:11.58 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D' L D2 U' B2 R2 L'
806	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:55 PM	00:13.31 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B D' L' U' B' D' B2 U' L F2 D
805	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:29 PM	00:12.05 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L B' R' L' F U2 F2 D2 U
804	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:07 PM	00:14.14 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' U R2 D' B2 L U2 B R' B2 U2
803	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:45 PM	00:10.45 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 L2 U' B' F R L' U' R2 D'
802	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:23 PM	00:10.48 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' R2 L U' L U' L'
801	Jun 24, 2014 4:59:57 PM	00:13.33 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L' F' D2 L2 D B D2 L' F L2 U'
800	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:41 PM	00:14.32 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R' L D' U F' U2 L' D' R' F U
799	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:18 PM	00:13.27 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R B R' D U2 F2 D2 F D2 U'
798	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:54 PM	00:12.04 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U2 R F L F2 U' L2 U2 L' B D'
797	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:32 PM	00:11.05 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B' U L2 B R D2 B2 L' B'
796	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:12 PM	00:12.22 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L' B' R2 L' F U' R' U2 L' F U2
795	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:28 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R' B L' F U2 B R B2 D' L'
794	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F L U2 B2 L B' U2 B2 F' U' R
793	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:37 PM	00:11.04 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D R U' F2 D2 F R2 F2 R' U2
792	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:11 PM	00:11.71 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U L' D B U' L D R B2 R' F' U2
791	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:47 PM	00:11.88 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U L' F' L B D' F2 R' U2 B2
790	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:20 PM	00:12.94 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L B U' B R D U' R2 L F' U'
789	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:54 PM	00:12.43 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R' B' U R2 B L F' D L2 B L'
788	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:27 PM	00:12.42 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B F2 D F' R2 F2 L B D U2
787	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:32 PM	00:12.64 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B R2 F' L' F2 D R' B' L U2
786	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:07 PM	00:12.75 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B D' U' B D' L' B2 R' B' R'
785	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:42 PM	00:14.96 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 B' L D F D2 U' B F2 U
784	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:16 PM	00:13.97 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F U2 L2 B' L' U' R2 L2 B L2 U'
783	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:11.36 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L' D' B' R' B D F R U R2 U
782	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:31 PM	00:10.41 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' L' B2 R B U F R L F2 U2
781	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:09 PM	00:12.72 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 R L' D' L2 U' B R D U'
780	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:45 PM	00:10.93 D F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' U R D' B' F2 U' B L B' F2
779	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:20 PM	00:12.77 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 B' F2 R' U F2 R' L2 D2 B' R' U'
778	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:57 PM	00:14.29 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L' D' F' D2 U B' D2 B' U F'
777	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:24 PM	00:14.79 L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R U' B L D R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2
776	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:02 PM	00:12.54 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 U B' D' R2 F2 U L D' U F R' L'
775	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:39 PM	00:13.08 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B U2 F D R' L' U2 F R2 D' U'
774	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:16 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' U2 R' F' L D' F U2 B L2 D'
773	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:53 PM	00:11.42 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L U2 B U' B D' R' D2 L'
772	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:31 PM	00:12.33 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D L' F' U R L' D2
771	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:28 PM	00:14.03 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F D B2 L D R L2
770	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:00 PM	00:14.84 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R B U' F L2 B D2 R F2 D' U'
769	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:41 PM	00:09.72 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U F' L U' B' U2 F' U F2 U2
768	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:07 PM	00:13.85 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F R' F L U' F2 U2 L F D2 U'
767	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:40 PM	00:14.57 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D B' R' U' B L' D2 F2
766	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:15 PM	00:12.46 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 F R2 U' B F L' U
765	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:51 PM	00:14.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L B' F' U' L' D F2 R U2
764	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:12.58 D L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' U2 F U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F' D'
763	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:03 PM	00:11.82 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 R D' U F R' U' L U B2 L U
762	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:42 PM	00:09.91 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 L' F2 R2 F' U2 B' D U'
761	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:18 PM	00:14.80 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F R' U' B F2 U2 R D2 F L'
760	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:56 PM	00:11.70 U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L' D' F' D2 U F U B R
759	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:33 PM	00:12.85 D U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' D R B' R2 B U' F2 D R L'
758	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:04 PM	00:15.52 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' D U' R2 F' L' D B2 L' D'
757	Jun 24, 2014 3:13:19 PM	00:12.99 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 U R2 U L'
756	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:53 PM	00:14.09 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R U' R D' B L F2 R' L U2
755	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:09 PM	00:12.26 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R' D' R' B' F2 L B2 D F' R'
754	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:12.59 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' B R F' U' R B' R2 U' R L'
753	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:22 PM	00:12.48 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R' B D U R' D2 L' F' L2 F D2
752	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:55 PM	00:12.88 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B' R' D U' R2 B' R2 L2 B' U
751	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 F' L' U' B D' B' U B2 L'
750	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:04 PM	00:11.78 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' F L' F D2 B2 F' D2 R' U' L2 U'
749	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:38 PM	00:12.46 D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B U R2 D2 B R F D' L2 B2 U'
748	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:12 PM	00:14.60 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 D F B2 R D' U' F2 L' B' F' R U'
747	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:48 PM	00:11.93 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R D U B L' U' B' U2 L U F'
746	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:25 PM	00:12.44 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' R D
745	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:57 PM	00:16.11 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F D2 F U R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U'
744	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:32 PM	00:12.99 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' L' U R F L B D R2 L' F2
743	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:05 PM	00:11.98 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B L U R F' R2 B2 F' R2 D'
742	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:57 PM	00:13.11 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F D' R' B' R2 U F' R2 B
741	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:30 PM	00:12.36 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R F D' B D R2 L' B2 R' D L2
740	Jun 24, 2014 3:03:48 PM	00:12.82 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U'
739	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:50 PM	00:13.98 D L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D L' B F' D U L' D R2 D2 B U
738	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:29 PM	00:11.18 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B' R' D' U' B L D2 F R' L'
737	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:52 PM	00:13.41 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U' R L' D' F2 L2 F' D' U'
736	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:25 PM	00:13.61 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R' D F' D' B' R' U' R' D2 F2 U2
735	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:03 PM	00:12.29 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B' D' R L D2 U' B' R2 D R' U'
734	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:41 PM	00:12.22 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L F L2 D B D2 R' L F U' L
733	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:19 PM	00:10.43 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L D2 U F' D R L' B2 R2 F
732	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:52 PM	00:11.99 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L D' L' D R B U R2 L U2
731	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:02 PM	00:12.33 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 B D' R' U2 L F' D L' B L2 D'
730	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:39 PM	00:12.65 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L' D' B F2 R' F2 R F' R U
729	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:17 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R B' U2 L F' R D B2 F' D F'
728	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:45 PM	00:11.63 D' U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F L U' B R' F U R2 B' U
727	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U B U' B2 F' U L D' B'
726	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:53 PM	00:10.88 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 U R2 F R' F' D' L' F'
725	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:32 PM	00:10.99 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R' D' B2 U' F R D' U'
724	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:05 PM	00:12.45 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L' D2 L' B2 F R2 D' B D2
723	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:45 PM	00:10.75 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R B' F' R' D U' F U L2 F2 D2
722	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:20 PM	00:12.94 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L D' R D2 B F L' U2 B D U'
721	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:55 PM	00:12.82 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B F L F2 D2 L' U L2 F R
720	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:22 PM	00:11.15 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F B2 D R D' B' R U B
719	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:58 PM	00:11.45 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F L B' D2 U' L2 B' U' R
718	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:36 PM	00:13.12 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D F R2 B D' B2 R U' B2 L' U'
717	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:12 PM	00:12.24 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' B' R' B D B' R' U' R L' F2 U
716	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:51 PM	00:11.21 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L' B' D U' R2 D2 F' U'
715	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:31 PM	00:09.46 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' F' R' B L U R L
714	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:06 PM	00:13.29 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D' R2 F R' L2
713	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:45 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U' R2 B' D' U2 B' R' L D' B' F R2 U'
712	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:23 PM	00:10.74 L2 D L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L' B R U' B' R' D' R F'
711	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:57 PM	00:12.83 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F D R2 F L' B L F' R' D' U'
710	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:34 PM	00:13.06 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D F D' R B L' B2 D' U
709	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:08 PM	00:13.09 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L F2 L U' B' U F' D'
708	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:48 PM	00:11.13 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R U2 R B U2 F' D' U2 F L' D2 U2
707	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:20 PM	00:10.99 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U F2 U F2 L' B F2 D2 B' U' L' B' F' R U'
706	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:00 PM	00:11.05 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B L F' D' R' B F' R L2
705	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:40 PM	00:09.48 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R B2 L U' R B' R2 L' U B'
704	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:14 PM	00:11.98 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F' R L U' R B' F' L D R2 D
703	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:54 PM	00:09.93 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B2 D' F2 R B F2 R2 L
702	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:29 PM	00:12.26 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D F D' L F' R2 F2 D' R' U2 L2 U2
701	Jun 24, 2014 12:16:02 PM	00:12.78 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L B R B U F R L' B2 R' U'
700	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:41 PM	00:12.67 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' L D' F R B2 L D F2
699	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.54 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B R' U B U B2 D F2 U2 R' U'
698	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:56 PM	00:12.65 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' U' B2 R2 D R' B2 F' D2 U2
697	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:26 PM	00:12.91 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' U2 F' U' R' F' R'
696	Jun 24, 2014 12:13:16 PM	00:13.21 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F L B R' D F D2 R L
695	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:54 PM	00:10.45 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R B' R' B D' L B' L2 B' L' U'
694	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:29 PM	00:11.24 B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' D R' F' L2 B' F2 L
693	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:58 PM	00:11.58 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U R2 B2 R F' R2 D2 F D' U'
692	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:35 PM	00:12.13 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B' D L' F2 R U F' D' U2
691	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:16 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F D L2 B2 F U2 L B' R B2
690	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:50 PM	00:14.55 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 D U R2 B' D' L' D'
689	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:27 PM	00:14.76 R2 D2 R2 D U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' U' L B2 U
688	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:04 PM	00:14.55 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F R D' L U' R' U L2
687	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:43 PM	00:10.50 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' U B U' L' F L2 F L' U'
686	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:21 PM	00:12.89 D' L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' L' D' B R' L2 D R' B L' U'
685	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:52 PM	00:12.24 R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L B2 F D' R U2 L2 F2 D' U2
684	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:32 PM	00:11.21 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B F' D' R B' L B D2 R B L'
683	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:06 PM	00:10.51 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' L B2 U' R' B L2 D R' B U'
682	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:41 PM	00:13.08 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R D' F' D R2 U2 R F U2 L
681	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:18 PM	00:14.45 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R' D' R2 L D L' F U' L2 U2
680	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:55 PM	00:11.71 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R D2 B' L2 F' L' F R' D U2
679	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:26 PM	00:16.66 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R' F2 D B' R' D' U B2 D' L2 U'
678	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:05 PM	00:10.37 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 B R2 L' B R B2 L2 B L U'
677	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:40 PM	00:09.90 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F' D' L U' L' U2 B D2 U R
676	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:10 PM	00:13.05 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U R U' F R B L D' B D2 B L'
675	Jun 24, 2014 12:04:03 PM	00:13.22 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F' U R2 F' L D' R' F D2
674	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:34 PM	00:16.27 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F D U2 R D2 R2 L F' U' R2 U
673	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:13 PM	00:10.28 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L U R2 B' L' U' L2 B2 R' D' U'
672	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:49 PM	00:12.39 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B U R' D' L U R' F' R B' D
671	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:12.78 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 F R' F2 D B' F U2 B' R U2
670	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:13.29 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B U2 F D' B' U2 R2 B' L D2
669	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:28 PM	00:14.42 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B U2 B D' R2 U L' F' U F' U'
668	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:05 PM	00:11.74 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 R F' D R2 B U' B2 L F' L2
667	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:45 PM	00:11.18 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D' R B U2 R B' F'
666	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:23 PM	00:12.49 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L' F2 L D2 F L' D' U2 B L
665	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:02 PM	00:11.92 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D B' L2 D R F' L U L2 D B R'
664	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:41 AM	00:11.19 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L' U' B D' B2 U2 B' U' L D'
663	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:15 AM	00:12.32 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R U' L' F2 D' B' L' D' R2
662	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:55 AM	00:10.19 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' B2 D F L D2 B F2 D2 U
661	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:29 AM	00:13.27 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L' F' L' D2 F2 R D2 B' U' R'
660	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:06 AM	00:13.91 L2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R U L2 D' F' R' L' F' D F2 U2
659	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:42 AM	00:09.90 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 F B2 D L F D' B U2 R2 F L'
658	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:11.53 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D L B2 F L' B' U2 B2 U L' D
657	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:38 AM	00:13.58 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L' F R' F2 D B2 L U R D2
656	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:01 AM	00:13.30 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U R D F2 L2 F L B' U
655	Jun 24, 2014 11:55:11 AM	00:14.69 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U R F U' F2 R2 B' F R' D2 F U'
654	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:49 AM	00:11.07 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' D R B U2 F' L2 B F' L2 D'
653	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:26 AM	00:10.99 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F U' R B F U' L U' R2 D U
652	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:03 AM	00:13.15 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R' F' U2 R U B D' R' B D'
651	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:39 AM	00:12.19 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B' F R' D' B2 U' B' R U'
650	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:18 AM	00:11.09 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' B' D R2 F R D B D'
649	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:51 AM	00:13.51 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F R2 L U' B L' B' F2 R' D2
648	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:28 AM	00:12.30 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R' U2 B D R2 B R D2 L' F2 L
647	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:58 AM	00:16.26 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B' R2 F2 U R' B' U' F2 L' U2
646	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:35 AM	00:14.21 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' B2 U F L' B' R B D U2
645	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:13 AM	00:11.70 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U2 L B2 L2 D'
644	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:59 AM	00:13.36 D R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R F2 R2 D' R F L F2
643	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:29 AM	00:13.91 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R' F' U L' F2 D L U' F2 D2
642	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:04 AM	00:13.50 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L U R U' F2 L' D R2 B R' L'
641	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:40 AM	00:13.00 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U L U' R B' L2 D R2 D L' D'
640	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:16 AM	00:10.45 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F' D' U2 R D' B L B' R2 F U2
639	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:58 AM	00:11.72 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 U B L' F' U F L D B' L2 B U
638	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:34 AM	00:13.43 D R2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F L F' R' D B' D' U L F
637	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:15 AM	00:10.70 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B U' R' D' F2 U' R2 F' U2
636	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:51 AM	00:15.52 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B' U'
635	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:26 AM	00:12.16 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R' B' F L' B2 L B L U' B D2
634	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:43 AM	00:14.06 D2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B U' F' D B L B D2 U R' U2
633	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:16 AM	00:13.79 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D U L' F U' L D B2 L F' D'
632	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:53 AM	00:11.63 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 L' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2 U F
631	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:30 AM	00:11.19 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' U'
630	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:04 AM	00:10.12 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L D2 U' L' U L' F' D B F L2
629	Jun 24, 2014 11:42:38 AM	00:14.08 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' L' B' L' F D' L' F U' B' D2
628	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:58 AM	00:10.44 U F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B' U L2 F' D L U R F2 D L2
627	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:37 AM	00:11.51 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B R F R U R2 L2 F2 R' L2 U
626	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:14 AM	00:11.14 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U' B2 R2 U2 R B D R' U' B' R' F2 L' D2
625	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:52 AM	00:12.31 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R' U' L' U2 B2 U2 L B'
624	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:28 AM	00:14.34 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D F2 R' D F2 D' B' R2 F2 L2 D' B' D'
623	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:05 AM	00:12.00 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B' L F L D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2
622	Jun 24, 2014 11:39:37 AM	00:14.05 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D B R2 D U' B R D' L' B2 D'
621	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:55 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B L F2 U F' D R U' B2 F'
620	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:26 AM	00:13.71 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U2 R B' U' L B2 R D U L F
619	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:03 AM	00:12.44 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L B L2 U2 R U' B2 L' U2 F
618	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:42 AM	00:10.87 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R L U' L B' L D' U' B' R' U2
617	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:11 AM	00:14.60 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R D' F' D' U
616	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:46 AM	00:12.76 U B2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B U2 L' F D2 L B' D F R'
615	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:26 AM	00:11.49 U R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U B' U' R B2 U R U' L' F R U
614	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:52 AM	00:14.65 L2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R' U' B2 L' F D2 R' U
613	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:29 AM	00:11.51 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B L D U2 L B' U' R2 B U'
612	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:07 AM	00:11.59 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 F R' B' D2 U2 L2 U'
611	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:23 AM	00:16.05 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F R2 L U2 L' F L D2
610	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:00 AM	00:14.05 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R U' F2 L F D U B D'
609	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:35 AM	00:12.88 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D' U L' U2 L' U F' L' D U2
608	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:12 AM	00:10.26 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F' D L D2 U' B R2 U' R' F
607	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:50 AM	00:12.37 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L D2 R' D L2 F' D2 L2 U B
606	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:20 AM	00:15.86 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F U2 L2 D' F' R' F' U R L'
605	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:57 AM	00:13.20 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B F D' L' B2 U F2 D' L F2
604	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:31 AM	00:11.86 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F D' R B' F2 L' B' L D' U
603	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:09 AM	00:11.29 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F' L F R D' L2 B' L2 D'
602	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:46 AM	00:13.88 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 B R L F R2 B U2 F2 U
601	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:12 AM	00:14.52 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' L' U2 B L2 F U R' L B F' U2
600	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.49 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 R F U' F L2 D2 L2 F R
599	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:12 PM	00:12.56 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F U L' D R' D F D' U'
598	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:46 PM	00:11.84 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' D B U R' B F2 R' D F U2
597	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:24 PM	00:11.81 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 B' L F D2 R2 D' R2 F' L2
596	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:53 PM	00:13.70 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L' B' R F R2 L D' R' F2 D2
595	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:28 PM	00:12.27 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U B U2 R' U F D2 R D R U2
594	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:05 PM	00:11.43 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L D2 B2 R2 B D B U B2 R
593	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:40 PM	00:14.31 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U' F2 D2 U' L2 B F2 U
592	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:14 PM	00:15.11 D' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D B2 L B2 F2 U2 R U'
591	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:10.72 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D F L U2 L D' L U F' D2
590	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:04 PM	00:17.01 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F R U L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U
589	Jun 23, 2014 9:49:35 PM	00:18.66 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' D' U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U'
588	Jun 23, 2014 9:39:12 PM	00:13.63 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R L D' L' U B2
587	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:51 PM	00:11.65 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 U F2 D U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' R F' L2 D2
586	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.95 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' F2 D' L' U' R B' U R' D
585	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B R2 D' B F' R U' R L' F2 U
584	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:37 PM	00:10.65 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' L U2 L2 B R' B2 F2 R U'
583	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L' B' U F' D2 L U2 L'
582	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:47 PM	00:15.60 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R F L U' B' R L B' L' B' U
581	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:21 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B' L B' R2 B2 D2 F U'
580	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:53 PM	00:12.87 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' R F' D B' F2 D2 U F' R2 U'
579	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:28 PM	00:10.04 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B' L U R' U B U2 F2 R'
578	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:01 PM	00:13.12 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L U' B F' U2 R D' U2
577	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:38 PM	00:13.49 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R' L B L2 B' L'
576	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:15 PM	00:11.89 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 L R2 D F' U' F R' B F2 D2 U'
575	Jun 23, 2014 9:32:03 PM	00:14.06 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U F L D' B' R L' D2 R U
574	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:39 PM	00:12.70 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U' F D' B L F U2 F D2
573	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:16 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B R L U' F2 R2 B' D B2 L2 F' L
572	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:49 PM	00:15.25 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F D2 U R2 D L2 F R' U F U2
571	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:22 PM	00:12.54 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' U' B L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 L B' D' U'
570	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:01 PM	00:12.16 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D F L D U R U' B2 U R U2
569	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:34 PM	00:15.24 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L U F' D' B2 R' F2 L' B L2
568	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:11 PM	00:12.71 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 L' U' R L' B2 D2 B' R2
567	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:45 PM	00:13.04 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R' D' L' B' U' F' R B D2
566	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:10.73 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B F2 L' U2 B D2 B D' U L2 U'
565	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:09.81	+2	L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L F R L' B D' U2 L2 B L' U2
564	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:08 PM	00:11.95 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L B' R L' U F' R' F2 L' U'
563	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:13.22 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L F D F2 U L2 U
562	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:18 PM	00:15.37 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L D B' D' F D' L D' R2 U2
561	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:58 PM	00:12.02 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F R2 F' U R' L' U2 F D L2
560	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:24 PM	00:09.79 D2 F2 D U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' U' R B R2 F' R' D U
559	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:02 PM	00:11.73 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B' R B D' R2 D2 U' F' D U2
558	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:34 PM	00:14.22 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L B2 D B L D2 B' D' U
557	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 L U' L' B' L' B2 D B' R D F' U'
556	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:45 PM	00:13.01 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D R' U2 B F' R' F' L D F2 L2
555	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:23 PM	00:13.33 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R F' L' D L B' R D2 B2 L' U'
554	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:18.12 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L B F2 D F' L U2 L B U'
553	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:26 PM	00:14.09 D L2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F' R U2 R' U' L2 U F U2
552	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.22 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 D F' D R' D2 B L B F2 D R'
551	Jun 23, 2014 9:21:46 PM	00:10.69 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U' F2 R' L' D2 U2 F' D R D'
550	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:31 PM	00:12.64 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L B F' R' D L2 D R2 F D
549	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:10 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U B U2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U R D
548	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:45 PM	00:13.70 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D' F L2 F' R B' R F' L U'
547	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:13.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' B R' U' F' D B2 R2 L U2 R' L2
546	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 U B2 F' U' B U' R F' D
545	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:12.08 U' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 B D2 L' U' B' L2 B' R'
544	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:08 PM	00:11.61 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B F R D' L U' L2 D2 U'
543	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:43 PM	00:11.78 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R F U' L' B2 D L2 U' B D U'
542	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:20 PM	00:12.86 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L D2 B D' R U' F' L' B2 D2 L'
541	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:53 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 B' L2 B2 D F R
540	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:12 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' L D' U2 R' L2 F L F
539	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:46 PM	00:13.49 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B L' D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 R D'
538	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:24 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R B R2 B' L2 F' D' R F' U'
537	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:04 PM	00:11.16 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U' B' U' B' U F' U R' U' L B2 U'
536	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:39 PM	00:13.92 D U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 B L' U B F R U F2
535	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:13 PM	00:15.22 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L' D L' D2 L U' B2 R2 F U'
534	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:48 PM	00:12.55 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F D' L' F D' U2 R F2 L D U2
533	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.07 D B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B F U' B' L' U L U'
532	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:57 PM	00:15.45 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' B L2 U R D' L B2 U F2
531	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:34 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L F' R2 L' F L' F' L2 U' F
530	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:09 PM	00:13.62 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B D2 B' U F2 L2 U B' R2
529	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:38 PM	00:14.27 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 R U' L' U2
528	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:16 PM	00:11.47 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L U' F' D R2 U' F' R' L B' U2
527	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:54 PM	00:13.62 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L R2 B' F R B' D2 L2 D2 F'
526	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:30 PM	00:12.59 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B L' F2 R D' B' R F R F D'
525	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:57 PM	00:14.75 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L U' B' D B' U2 L F2 R D
524	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:15.81 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B D R' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U'
523	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:14.47 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L B' R L' D2 B2 L' F D' R'
522	Jun 23, 2014 9:08:23 PM	00:13.79 B2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F' B2 L B' F D R B2 L2 F U2
521	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:59 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' B' U2 R U' L F2 D B L D'
520	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:17.05 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 R F D F2 L' F' D' F' U2 F U'
519	Jun 23, 2014 9:06:14 PM	00:10.44 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' U' F2 L' D' B R2 U'
518	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:49 PM	00:15.02 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L' B' R2 D U2 L' B U
517	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:26 PM	00:11.36 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L B' F2 D L B2 R L U F'
516	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:59 PM	00:11.63 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D U' F' R F L U2 B F D U L U'
515	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:36 PM	00:10.47 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F U' F' R' D B2 L' U2
514	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:12 PM	00:10.58 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B R' L2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' D2 U'
513	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R F' L2 F2 D' F' D' R' D' L'
512	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:06 PM	00:08.67 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' L B U F2 D B2 U2 R
511	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:44 PM	00:12.36 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' D B' R' L2 D F' D L' D' U'
510	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:19 PM	00:13.40 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U F D B' L2 U2
509	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:52 PM	00:13.95 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L U' F' R2 B' L
508	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:13.58 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R L2 B2 F' L B' U' B2 D2
507	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:04 PM	00:11.63 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B' F2 R' D' R' F2 U' L D2 F'
506	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:43 PM	00:12.40 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B D' B' F' L B' R' D2
505	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:19 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D L F' L2 D2 R' F' U R' L F' U'
504	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:57 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F L B' D2 B2 U F L U' F2 L2
503	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:25 PM	00:12.72 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' L' D' F R2 L2 B U' L U2
502	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:02 PM	00:15.33 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 D U' B' R' F R L' F' D2
501	Jun 23, 2014 8:58:38 PM	00:13.64 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U' F L B' L2 U' R B' F2 R2 U2 R2
500	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:32 PM	00:12.12 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F R2 U B2 D2 L D' L B L' D
499	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:10 PM	00:12.57 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' L D' B L2 D U R2 D' B' D U'
498	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 F' R' U' R L' U' R' D' R U'
497	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:23 PM	00:13.19 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R U R B' R' F' R B L
496	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.78 D' U' B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F L F2 R' D R L' B L U
495	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:37 PM	00:11.62 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 F' U' R' F U' R B2 L' U'
494	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:11.61 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' B2 R B' L F R U
493	Jun 23, 2014 6:44:13 PM	00:16.61 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R B' R2 D L D2 L B L' U'
492	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:51 PM	00:13.24 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R L' B U' R2 B' F' L2 U' R
491	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:26 PM	00:14.79 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B R' U2 B D2 F L' D'
490	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:01 PM	00:14.73 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U' F R D2 F2 U B2 R B U2
489	Jun 23, 2014 6:42:21 PM	00:11.87 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F R' L' U2 B D' R' L U2 L'
488	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:36 PM	00:12.07 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' D' U' R B F R' D F
487	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:12 PM	00:10.22 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B U' B F2 U' L B' R' L F' U'
486	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:43 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' F' D L' B D B2 L U2
485	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:18 PM	00:14.57 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L U' F2 L2 B' L B D2 R
484	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:57 PM	00:11.03 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 L' D' F' L2 D B' R' U'
483	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:28 PM	00:12.18 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F D' R2 F2 R L' B' D U
482	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:05 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 F L' U2 R2 F' R2 U B'
481	Jun 23, 2014 6:38:19 PM	00:12.78 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B' U' R' L2 D' R2 B' D U'
480	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:54 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U R' F2 R' D' L2 F U
479	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:28 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B L U' B' D R B R2 F R U2
478	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:14.25 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R' B' F R' B D2 B L' B2 D' U2
477	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:33 PM	00:13.33 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' L U2 B' R F U' R L2 D' B
476	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:01 PM	00:09.39 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 B' R F' L' U' L U
475	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:54 PM	00:14.35 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' R' D' B2 F U F D' U' L U2
474	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:31 PM	00:12.09 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F R B D' L B F D2 U B' U'
473	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:08 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 B U' L2 U2 F D L' D' B' U2
472	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:43 PM	00:14.34 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F D F U F2 R D' R2 L U'
471	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:16 PM	00:11.74 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D U B R L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F U R U'
470	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:54 PM	00:11.67 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U F2 U2 F R' B2 F' U R' D' F' D' U L'
469	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:29 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L' U2 R D' F2 U2 R2
468	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:06 PM	00:13.12 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B F L2 F2 L2 U' L F2
467	Jun 23, 2014 6:31:21 PM	00:13.48 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R F' R D R D B L U' R2 D'
466	Jun 23, 2014 6:30:10 PM	00:12.20 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' F R' B U2 L2 B2 L F2 D U'
465	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:48 PM	00:11.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R F' U' B' U2 R2 B' R' U'
464	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:27 PM	00:11.85 D U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' L B U' R' F L' B2 L' D' U
463	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:54 PM	00:21.78 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F U R' B' R' L D' R D2 B F2
462	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:28 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' F2 R2 L2 D' B F'
461	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:48 PM	00:09.16 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B D B2 D2 U' L2 F' R2
460	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F D' R' F2 R2 U2 F D U' L
459	Jun 23, 2014 6:26:26 PM	00:14.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L2 D B2 R F2 U B U2 R' B' F' L D' U'
458	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:58 PM	00:14.36 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 U L' B D R B' U2 B U
457	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:38 PM	00:10.41 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' F L2 D2 U F R2 U L B2 U'
456	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:13 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R' U2 R' D' F' D' B2 R' U2 L'
455	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:10.76 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B' R' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' D
454	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:29 PM	00:11.66 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' D R U'
453	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:07 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F L2 U R F' U B2 R D2 U
452	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:42 PM	00:12.58 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D R' B' U' R' F D' U' B' L B U2
451	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:20 PM	00:12.02 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U L B' F' D' R L B' F2
450	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:59 PM	00:10.55 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R'
449	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:37 PM	00:12.39 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U
448	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:16 PM	00:12.30 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' L U' B' U' B2 U' B2 F D
447	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:37 PM	00:09.89 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B D F R2 B2 L' D B L2 U'
446	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:16 PM	00:10.98 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F R U R F2 D B' L' D' F D
445	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:48 PM	00:12.87 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' U' B R F' D2 F2
444	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:27 PM	00:10.14 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 F2 L2 B U R B R2
443	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:57 PM	00:12.63 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F L' D2 F U L' B R U2 B'
442	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:32 PM	00:14.17 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R B2 L' U' F' D' B' R U F D2
441	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:08 PM	00:13.19 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D' B' U B L2 F' L U R D
440	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:45 PM	00:11.14 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B D F2 D' R' F2 U' B' R B
439	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:20 PM	00:13.11 U R2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B R D R' B R2 U2 B D' L' U'
438	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:56 PM	00:15.51 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F' R2 U B2 L U' L2 B D' U2
437	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:32 PM	00:13.94 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L D' B D R L' B' L' B2 F'
436	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:00 PM	00:17.05 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' D F' D2 R' U R2 F2 D2 L'
435	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:35 PM	00:12.81 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D L' F' D' L' U' R' D2
434	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:16 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 D2 R F D B L' U F L U2 B D
433	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:49 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D L U B' D' B F D' B R2 L U'
432	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:26 PM	00:12.89 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R2 L' F' R2 B' L D' B' L2 U
431	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:54 PM	00:13.16 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B F D2 R D L' B' R D R U'
430	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:30 PM	00:12.77 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' F D' R F' U L U' F2 L2 U2
429	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:05 PM	00:14.25 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R U2 B D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' F' D
428	Jun 23, 2014 6:13:31 PM	00:12.93 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' R' F' D2 F' D2
427	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:53 PM	00:13.05 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R F D U B' D R' D R2 B2 D'
426	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:28 PM	00:14.52 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F R2 L2 D2 L' B R L2 U'
425	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:55 PM	00:13.34 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L F R' D' R' B2 L2 B U2 L' U'
424	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:32 PM	00:12.05 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D B R2 U L U' L' B2 U
423	Jun 23, 2014 6:10:13 PM	00:16.52 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D L B R D' R2 D2 F' D F' D U
422	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:48 PM	00:11.94 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L B R B' F D R' B2 F' L' U'
421	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:20 PM	00:12.12 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U2 L' D L2 B L' U2 R U
420	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:53 PM	00:11.96 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B L D R U B R2 F R' L' U
419	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:23 PM	00:14.25 D B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L B' R B' F D2 U' L B F2 U2
418	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.33 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L D2 B' R2 B2 D L D2 R2 F' U2
417	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:35 PM	00:10.90 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' R B2 R U' L' D2 F' D' B2 U'
416	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:49 PM	00:12.57 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' U' F' R D L F D2 L
415	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:16.63 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R B' U' F D2 B2 R2 L F2 D' R2
414	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:42 PM	00:12.49 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' F R B' U2 L B' F R' F U'
413	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:06 PM	00:12.95 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L U F' R U' B R B2 F2 L U2
412	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:40 PM	00:13.41 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D F' U' F U2 R' U B2 R2 F' U'
411	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.73 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R U' R L B D2 R2 B F' R2 U'
410	Jun 23, 2014 6:03:02 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U L' F' D B' F2 D U2 F U
409	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:12.38 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 D' R' F' D2 U L F'
408	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:05 PM	00:16.38 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L' B U2 F' D' B2 U'
407	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:38 PM	00:13.03 U' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D L' B2 U2 F' U' R U'
406	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:06 PM	00:14.85 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 R' F' L2 U F D' U'
405	Jun 23, 2014 6:00:12 PM	00:14.41 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B U F' D' F' U R2 F' L
404	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:42 PM	00:12.00 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F L F U B R B L' B2 L' U'
403	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:03 PM	00:13.64 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' R2 U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B D B2 U' R' L2
402	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:27 PM	00:12.35 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 R U2 B U' R' U' B L D L U2
401	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:04 PM	00:13.90 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L D2 L' B' U F R D L2 U'
400	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:41 PM	00:11.96 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' F R' D L' U' F2
399	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:10 PM	00:11.37 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B D2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2
398	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:48 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L' D2 U' L F' D' U R' B' U B2
397	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:14 PM	00:13.56 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D U2 F U' B L U2 L2 D2 U'
396	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:38 PM	00:12.36 L2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' L B' F U R' B' D'
395	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:17 PM	00:12.70 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L2 B2 U R' B F2 R D' U
394	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:49 PM	00:16.70 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D2 L B' L2 D F2 D
393	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:23 PM	00:12.67 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F R L D' U L B' R D L' U'
392	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:56 PM	00:13.42 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R' D F' D2 L B' L' U B' D L
391	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:33 PM	00:12.07 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F L' U' B' D' L F L' B'
390	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:01 PM	00:15.80 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' U' R2 U R' U2 L D B' R' U'
389	Jun 23, 2014 5:52:36 PM	00:11.96 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' R F2 D R' L D' F R2 D2 F2 U'
388	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:57 PM	00:19.83 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' U R' F L2 D B2 R2 B2 U'
387	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.32 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F L' U' B D B R2 B' R L' U
386	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:12.73 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' R F' D2 B' F2 R F R2
385	Jun 23, 2014 5:50:27 PM	00:12.60 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L U' R' F R2 U B R F2 R'
384	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.47 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L B2 R2 D B2 R D' R
383	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:06 PM	00:10.95 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 U' B' U2 L2 F2 L' U R D
382	Jun 23, 2014 5:48:00 PM	00:12.26 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F R F R D L' F D2 U'
381	Jun 23, 2014 5:47:38 PM	00:11.11 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L F D2 L2 D' B2 F' R F
380	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.72 D U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L B' L' U B' U F2 L2 B' D'
379	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:14.64 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U' R' B L2 B2 D' R' F2 D'
378	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:49 PM	00:23.38 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' L U B2 D' R' L2 B' L D U'
377	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:24 PM	00:11.22 L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F' L' D U' L' B' R2 D2 B' R
376	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:00 PM	00:13.31 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B U' R F L' B F' L2 U' R
375	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:31 PM	00:17.40 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D L U2 F U2 B R U'
374	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:09 PM	00:13.24 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B' F L2 B2 D' R' U' R' U F'
373	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:48 PM	00:12.14 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U F' R' L U2 R2 F L' D U R U'
372	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:23 PM	00:13.06 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R B' F' U B' L' U B D' U2
371	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:02 PM	00:11.00 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' B' D L U F U R2 B'
370	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:39 PM	00:14.88 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' B F D R B2 U B2 L2 U2
369	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:00 PM	00:12.73 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B R L U' B L2 U F' U2
368	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:34 PM	00:13.99 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' U L U' R' F L' B' L D U
367	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:10 PM	00:13.31 B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U' R2 L D' B' F D L' B D'
366	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:47 PM	00:13.13 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' R' U' B' D' R F' L' F' R'
365	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:26 PM	00:11.46 D B2 D F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' L' B L2 U F2 U L' F D2
364	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:05 PM	00:12.82 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R L' F' U L D R F2 U'
363	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:42 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D B2 L D2 B' D B2 U F' R2 L F D2
362	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:21 PM	00:11.22 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U R' D2 F R' U' F2 R
361	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:58 PM	00:12.63 U R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B' R' D F' R L' F2 U L D
360	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:10.92 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U B R' F L' D L2 U2
359	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:53 PM	00:11.16 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B' L' B R U2 F2 D' R' U2
358	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:26 PM	00:12.07 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D2 B2 D2 U' R' U F' R' U2
357	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:04 PM	00:11.44 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R B' L U2 B F' L' B2 U L U'
356	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:43 PM	00:11.57 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' U R2 F2 D L B' U
355	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:14.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F R D2 F U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2
354	Jun 23, 2014 5:35:13 PM	00:14.08 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R' L D2 B L F U L U' B2 F D2
353	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:50 PM	00:12.06 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D R U R2 F' U2 L2 U
352	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:28 PM	00:12.49 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' R L'
351	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:04 PM	00:14.69 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 L F2 L' U2
350	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:11.81 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' F L2 F2 D' B F2 D'
349	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:14.46 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B D' U F L' D' B' D R' L'
348	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:35 PM	00:13.23 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' U B R D U L' F
347	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:08 PM	00:16.52 U B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F U F' U R2 L F U' L' U'
346	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:42 PM	00:14.56 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L F2 L2 F' U' L' B R' D U'
345	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:19 PM	00:15.13 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 B' U2 F' D' R2 D R B' D2 L' U'
344	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:54 PM	00:13.58 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D F D' B D2 L' U' R L2 D R2 U'
343	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:31 PM	00:12.12 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B' R F' D' L B2 U' B U' F'
342	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:04 PM	00:15.07 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L F R D R2 L2 F2 L F U2
341	Jun 23, 2014 5:29:30 PM	00:13.37 D2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F R' U R' F U2 R D2
340	Jun 23, 2014 5:24:18 PM	00:14.19 D B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 R2 L
339	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:57 PM	00:11.40 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' U R F R' B R B U2 R2 U2
338	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:33 PM	00:14.16 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B L B2 D B' F2 L F L2 B2
337	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:13 PM	00:12.61 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D' R U F' L' B2 R L F R2 L2
336	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:52 PM	00:12.05 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R' D B R B' U2 L2
335	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:22 PM	00:11.75 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' B' L' B R' B2 D F
334	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:55 PM	00:10.95 U L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F D' U2 L U' R B' D' B2 R U2
333	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:30 PM	00:11.81 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' B R U' F R2 U2 B D B'
332	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:09 PM	00:10.48 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U B' L' F2 R' U B F2 R'
331	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:45 PM	00:11.75 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R D L2 B' D2 L' U2 F U2 B2 U'
330	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:18 PM	00:12.88 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R B U2 F D2 R' D2 B U F U'
329	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:52 PM	00:16.20 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F L D2 B' U' B R2 B F' D2 U
328	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:30 PM	00:12.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 B F' L' D2 R' F D2
327	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:08 PM	00:11.04 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D2 R U B' D2 R' F U
326	Jun 23, 2014 5:18:48 PM	00:10.72 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L F' U L' B L2 U'
325	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:49 PM	00:11.16 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 U L' B' R
324	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:25 PM	00:14.15 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F D2 U' L U' F2 U2 R D' L'
323	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:12.35 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' U' R' L' F' U R' B D2 B2
322	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:38 PM	00:12.02 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R' U2 B F' D' L2 D U L2 U'
321	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:12 PM	00:15.66 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' L B2 R' F2 D' R2 F D U'
320	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:49 PM	00:11.85 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R L B2 D R' B' U' L2 B2 U'
319	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:24 PM	00:14.34 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L U B' F2 D R2 F D2 R D' U
318	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:00 PM	00:13.24 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F' U R' U' L B' D L B2 F U2
317	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:50 PM	00:11.55 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L B2 D B2 F D' U' F' L2 F D
316	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:18 PM	00:12.63 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 U L' D F R U B
315	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:54 PM	00:11.17 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R' U2 F' D2 U R' D' F' U2 B'
314	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:27 PM	00:12.35 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' U F U R U' F2 U2
313	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:10.32 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U' R L2 F' D2 R' U
312	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:36 PM	00:12.06 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R' B U' R2 D F2 U' F' L2 U
311	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:09 PM	00:13.90 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' U' B U B2 L' D2 R
310	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:10.00	+2	D' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F' R U2 B F U L U' R' D2
309	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:11 PM	00:13.95 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 L' U R2 L2 F' R2 D B' F2 D' U'
308	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:38 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D L F U L2 B2 R2 F' R' B U2
307	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' U L F2 R B L' B2 R F' U2
306	Jun 23, 2014 5:07:33 PM	00:09.39 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 B U F R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 D'
305	Jun 23, 2014 5:06:33 PM	00:10.89 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L' D' R2 D U2 L B D' U'
304	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:53 PM	00:15.30 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F R2 U R B D2 L B2 L F2 U
303	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:30 PM	00:13.12 B2 D R2 D L2 D U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 F' L D2 L D'
302	Jun 23, 2014 5:04:58 PM	00:15.92 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L D2 L U' R' L B' F R' U2
301	Jun 23, 2014 5:03:40 PM	00:09.84 U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B R' B' U L D2 L
300	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:50 PM	00:10.97 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' U B R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2
299	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:24 PM	00:14.93 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D' U F L' B2 F' R2 D L' U'
298	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:58 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L B2 R' D B2 R' L' B L' U2
297	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:35 PM	00:12.65 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' B' U2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L' U2
296	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:09 PM	00:11.62 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 D B2 R U B L F R2
295	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:39 PM	00:13.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U' F2 R' B2 F U
294	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:06 PM	00:13.89 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F U2 R' B' R2 F2 L B U2 F2
293	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:31 PM	00:09.44 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R D' R2 L2 F2 D L F D' L'
292	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:10 PM	00:11.66 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D L' D2 F' R' F2 D U2 R'
291	Jun 23, 2014 2:16:48 PM	00:12.93 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R
290	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:58 PM	00:12.96 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R F R D L U F2 L' U F' U2
289	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:33 PM	00:13.70 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 D L D' U2
288	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:05 PM	00:14.87 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U L D' F' U' L' B2 L D' L' D' U2
287	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:38 PM	00:17.23 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' F L' B' D B2 U2 R' U F U2
286	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:14 PM	00:12.37 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D F2 U B' U R' B' F' D2
285	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:49 PM	00:12.26 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 R D' L F2 L U' R'
284	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:25 PM	00:11.70 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' L2 B' L' D2 L U B' L' D'
283	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:04 PM	00:11.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' D2 B U' R2 F R L2 B2 R' U'
282	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:40 PM	00:12.23 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L F' U R2 D' B2 D2 R B
281	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:16 PM	00:14.01 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B U2 L' U' B F2 D2 F U R2 U'
280	Jun 23, 2014 2:11:10 PM	00:14.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 R' L' F R' F R2 F' D R2
279	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:44 PM	00:13.89 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D U F' D2 B' L D2 R' D2
278	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:19 PM	00:14.65 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D R D' U2 B' U' B' R2 U R' D'
277	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:37 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 U F' R2 D2 L' U' R D'
276	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:16 PM	00:11.01 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F R' B D2 U R2 B L F R
275	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:49 PM	00:14.06 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B F' R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R D2
274	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:23 PM	00:12.77 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R B2 D2 B' D' R D L D2 U2
273	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:53 PM	00:13.93 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' R F U2 L2 B' F' D2 L' U' L2 D2
272	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:28 PM	00:14.77 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L' F U B R U R2 F2 R L U2
271	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:03 PM	00:15.43 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R U2 B U' F2 R' L2 B2 U
270	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:36 PM	00:14.85 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' F D' F2 R' D U' L B2
269	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:14 PM	00:13.50 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F U' B U2 R2 B' L F2 L'
268	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:54 PM	00:11.59 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R D B' R2 F' D U' B D2 L D'
267	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:31 PM	00:11.94 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' L' U F L B' R' D' F D B2 D2
266	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B' R' L2 B' D' F D' L2 B2
265	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:46 PM	00:10.46 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 U B' F2 R L' F' R U' L D F' U'
264	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:23 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R' F L' B U' B F' D R'
263	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:59 PM	00:12.80 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F R' L2 U L U F L B L'
262	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:38 PM	00:11.15 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B2 R F L2 B R D' B2 L2
261	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:14 PM	00:11.50 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R' U2 F' D R U2 F' R2 U L
260	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:54 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U B R' F' D B R' L2 D2 R'
259	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:35 PM	00:10.39 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D U L U' F' L' U' B' F' L2 F2 U
258	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:15 PM	00:11.69 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B' D2 R U F' R2 U' L' B R D2
257	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:30 PM	00:12.06 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L D L2 D2 L D' U' B' L' D2 U2
256	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:06 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R U2 F L' D' B' U2 R L' F' U
255	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:45 PM	00:11.64 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R B U2 B R2 D' U2 L B R U2
254	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:22 PM	00:12.69 D B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' L' U B L2 U' B' U L' U
253	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:00 PM	00:11.71 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R B2 U R B' L' U2 F D2 R U2
252	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:37 PM	00:11.42 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B2 L2 B' F D L' U2 F D'
251	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:13 PM	00:12.00 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 R L D2
250	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:28 PM	00:14.88 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B' U L2 F D2 B L F2 R D U'
249	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:01 PM	00:12.92 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 B' D2 U' L F2 R F L U2 B' D
248	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:40 PM	00:12.81 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L D' U B' L U R L2 U' R' U2
247	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:16 PM	00:14.16 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B' D R D' L' U B U B2 L U'
246	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:49 PM	00:18.67 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D L' D' F R2 B D2 L' B' U2
245	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:29 PM	00:10.39 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D U' F2 R' U' B' U' R D2 B' D' F L' U2
244	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:07 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B' R' B R U' R' U' R2 B2
243	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:46 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D R' U F' U2 L U2 B' L U2 B U'
242	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:26 PM	00:10.94 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U R' B' U F' L' U2 R L2 F2
241	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:50 PM	00:09.40 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B U B R2
240	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:30 PM	00:12.69 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' R' U2 L' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U
239	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:05 PM	00:12.91 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' U L F2 R2 L' U
238	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:39 PM	00:14.34 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' D2 L' D' U' F U F' L2
237	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:18 PM	00:10.66 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L B D2 U' R' L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U
236	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:54 PM	00:10.07 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F U' L2 B R' D2 U L D2 R' D'
235	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:33 PM	00:10.65 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 U' B L2 B' R' B' L F2 D'
234	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:30 PM	00:13.64 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F D' B' R D' B2 L D' B L2
233	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:08 PM	00:12.96 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' B F' D2 L'
232	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:45 PM	00:11.65 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L' D2 F U F' L' D R B' U
231	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:23 PM	00:12.14 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B D2 L' F2 U B F' L2 B2 U'
230	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:59 PM	00:12.92 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R' D B' D' B' U F2 U' R F
229	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:35 PM	00:14.85 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' F L' F' R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2
228	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:06 PM	00:13.50 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' F R D R2 B' F2 D' R B2 U2
227	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:43 PM	00:12.71 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D L' F2 L' U F' D F' U'
226	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:13 PM	00:09.25 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B U R2 F' U2 L2 U R' L2 B2 L U'
225	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:49 PM	00:13.50 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F L' D B' R' U' B L' D' U2 F
224	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:22 PM	00:17.32 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R' D F' L' B' R' U' B2 F D' U2
223	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:57 PM	00:13.86 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F D2 F2 R U2 L' F' R L' U'
222	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:34 PM	00:11.90 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D2 F2 D R L2
221	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:14 PM	00:10.85 U R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U B' D R2 F R2 L F L2 F2 D
220	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:50 PM	00:15.31 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D B' R F' L2 U R2 L B2 U' L'
219	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:29 PM	00:10.45 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D B U' R D U' R B' D2 L B2 D
218	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:09 PM	00:11.37 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 B D' R2 B F' D' F2 R D
217	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:44 PM	00:14.00 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D L' U' R' B' U' B2 D2 U'
216	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:23 PM	00:11.22 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D L U2
215	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:58 PM	00:14.92 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B2 R B2 F U2 L U2
214	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:37 PM	00:11.77 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U2 F L F D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 D'
213	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:13 PM	00:12.73 R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L B' R L' D U
212	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:48 PM	00:14.41 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L B' R D2 R B2 D' R'
211	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:13 PM	00:09.72 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R F R U F' R' B D L'
210	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:54 PM	00:10.49 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B L D2 U R' B' F U2
209	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:32 PM	00:12.27 F2 D' U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B2 R F R B' D2 L' U2
208	Jun 23, 2014 1:39:20 PM	00:11.50 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 U' L2 B L' U' L2 D R2 U2 R F' U'
207	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:57 PM	00:14.49 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F2 L' D' L' B2 U L' U'
206	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:33 PM	00:13.75 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R D2 U' R' D R' D F L D
205	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:08 PM	00:14.08 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R B2 L B' F R' B2 U
204	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:48 PM	00:12.07 D' F2 D F2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 D R B2 U B U2 F' D F U R'
203	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:24 PM	00:14.29 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' F' U' B D F' L' D R2
202	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:01 PM	00:13.51 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B R' U R2 F' R B2 L' U2 B' U2
201	Jun 23, 2014 1:36:39 PM	00:13.30 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R B' U2 F R' L2 B' L' D L2 D
200	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:57 PM	00:10.16 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 R B U' F2 R B' D'
199	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:37 PM	00:12.04 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F R U' R' L U'
198	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:14 PM	00:13.73 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L' B L2 F' R' F2 R D F2 U2
197	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:46 PM	00:13.49 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' L U B' D F R2 L U
196	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:27 PM	00:10.59 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 B R D U' B2 D2 R U B' D
195	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:54 PM	00:09.10 D2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 B' U'
194	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:01 PM	00:13.47 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 B R2 D' R D2
193	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:33 PM	00:14.79 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B' L' D U' B R' F' U2
192	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:10 PM	00:12.25 L2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D R D2 U' B2 F R' D' U'
191	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:44 PM	00:14.70 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' D B' U B2 U2 B D
190	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:22 PM	00:12.74 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D U' R B D' R L' B' F
189	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:59 PM	00:13.93 D B2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L F D' U L' D2 R B R2 B2 U'
188	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:32 PM	00:12.73 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 L F' L2 U B D' F2 U R U'
187	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:06 PM	00:17.36 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R' B' R U2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 L'
186	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:44 PM	00:10.83 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R' U R L B' F' D2 R' D2 F D2
185	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:20 PM	00:13.48 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2
184	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:49 PM	00:17.96 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' L2 B' L U2 L2 B L D
183	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:25 PM	00:13.48 U R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R B2 D' B L2 U2 L B2 F2 D'
182	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:00 PM	00:12.23 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B' R F L D' L2 U2 R' F' L
181	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:35 PM	00:13.63 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L F L' D' F D2 B R' L2 D U'
180	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:07 PM	00:17.44 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F R D2 B2 R' F' L' U B2 U2
179	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:46 PM	00:11.42 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R D' L U2 R2 D' R2 F U B D'
178	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:11 PM	00:14.38 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 L F2 R' U B R F L'
177	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:34 PM	00:12.85 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' D' B L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F U'
176	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:12 PM	00:11.25 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' B' F2 D2 U' L' B F' L2 F
175	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:50 PM	00:12.26 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' D' F' R2 L' D2 F' L2 D' U
174	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:27 PM	00:12.97 D B2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' L U2 L B' F2 U2
173	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:59 PM	00:17.57 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L F2 R D' L' D B2 R2 B L U'
172	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:34 PM	00:14.90 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B' F L' U' R' F' U L' B2
171	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:05 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D' B F U R' D L2 D' R2
170	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:43 PM	00:11.71 U B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R2 U B' R D B L U' R2 D2 B D U'
169	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:21 PM	00:11.96 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' U F2 D2 B U R U L D' U2
168	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:55 PM	00:14.08 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R' U B' F U' L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2
167	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:34 PM	00:12.64 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F' L2 F R B' L' F2 U F' L' U2
166	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:13 PM	00:12.08 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L B' L2 D' B2 D2 B L' B2 F' U2
165	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:49 PM	00:13.62 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 B' L D' U2
164	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:26 PM	00:13.94 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F' U2 B' R2 F' R U L' B F'
163	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:58 PM	00:11.81 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L' F' D2 R2 L U2 F U' R' B'
162	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:34 PM	00:11.90 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F D2 R2 U L' F2 D2 B' F R' D'
161	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:12 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B' U2 B L F' D2 U' B U'
160	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:48 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' L' F R' U' R L F' R U
159	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:26 PM	00:13.51 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F U' L U B2 R' B R2 L2 D' U'
158	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:54 PM	00:21.50 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' F' U' F U R2 D' R' U'
157	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:27 PM	00:15.53 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F U' R2 L' B' F R D R' F
156	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:05 PM	00:13.27 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D' R F U2 L U B D' B2 U
155	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:43 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' F' R2 F R' D2 L2 F' D R
154	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:23 PM	00:11.87 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L U2 L B2 D L B' F' D
153	Jun 23, 2014 12:27:08 PM	00:13.74 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L D2 F' D' U2 R' L2 B D' B2
152	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:47 PM	00:11.31 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D U2 R B L2 D L' U2 B'
151	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:26 PM	00:12.01 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 L F' D2 B2 R' D' L2 F
150	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:02 PM	00:13.62 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 L2 U L U B R' F'
149	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:41 PM	00:12.00 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R' F U' B' L2 D B2 F2 L' F2 U2
148	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:14 PM	00:12.63 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R' L U' R U2 B' R2 F U B D'
147	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:51 PM	00:10.71 D F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L2 B D B' R' D2 B2 D2 F' U2
146	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:19 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D L U' F' R D' R U'
145	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:58 PM	00:11.37 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B' R L' U2 F R U F2 D B' U'
144	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:24 PM	00:11.73 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D U' R B F' U' L U2
143	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:59 PM	00:12.69 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L B D R B' U R2 D U2 R' U'
142	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:36 PM	00:13.17 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 L' F2
141	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:12 PM	00:14.50 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F L B2 R2 D2 R' F L' U2 L' D2
140	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:50 PM	00:14.08 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 U' R F' U B2 D' U
139	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:16 PM	00:12.95 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B L' U' F' D B' D' R' B2 D U
138	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:58 PM	00:12.50 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F D L' B' L' D2 L F R L2 D
137	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:36 PM	00:12.32 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F2 U2 L F' D2 L2 U' L D
136	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:13 PM	00:12.07 D' U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D U2 F' D R' B' L' D' U'
135	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:48 PM	00:12.81 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U
134	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:24 PM	00:12.67 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B' D' U2 B L' D U'
133	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:57 PM	00:13.66 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L R2 F' R U L' B D' U2 R' U'
132	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:36 PM	00:12.26 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 L F' L F2 R B'
131	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:12 PM	00:15.01 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' U L' D' U2 F' L' D R2 U'
130	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:51 PM	00:12.27 D' B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D L B R L F' L2 U' R2 B'
129	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:30 PM	00:11.59 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L B2 D2 R L2 B' D R L' D2
128	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:04 PM	00:15.15 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R' U R2 D' U B R2 D2 U'
127	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:39 PM	00:14.57 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L F R' U L' F U B2 L' B2 D'
126	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.19 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 F D' R U' L2 D' U'
125	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:52 PM	00:13.85 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L F2 L D' F R2 B2 D L' D2
124	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:28 PM	00:14.61 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D U2 B F2 L2 U' B U B'
123	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:05 PM	00:11.86 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D B U R' D2 L B2 F D U R D
122	Jun 23, 2014 12:13:43 PM	00:10.88 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B' L D F2 U2 B U L F R2 U2
121	Jun 23, 2014 12:12:25 PM	00:12.80 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 B D F' R B' R2 D' R2 U2 R'
120	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:57 PM	00:12.79 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B' U2 L' D B' D2 U' L F' R U2
119	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:37 PM	00:11.74 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R B' F U' R B U2 R L' D2
118	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:13 PM	00:14.03 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U F2 R F' U' L2 F U' B' L D B' D
117	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:49 PM	00:13.75 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' D B F L2 U F2
116	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:29 PM	00:11.63 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L' B2 R F' U' B U2 R' U2
115	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:06 PM	00:11.43 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U' R' U' F2 U' L' B2 U2 F' U2
114	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:46 PM	00:10.28 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F D2 F U' L' D' F' U2 L U'
113	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:25 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U R' B2 U2 R' D L' F'
112	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:00 PM	00:12.78 D2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R F L' D U B' D' F2 D L2 U
111	Jun 23, 2014 12:08:38 PM	00:13.39 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F R' L2 U' L2 F' D' U'
110	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:55 PM	00:13.02 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L F R2 D' L' B' L2 U B' D' U'
109	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:35 PM	00:11.67 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B F2 U' B U2 B F' L' U L
108	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:04 PM	00:18.49 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D' L F2 R' L U' F
107	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:38 PM	00:14.94 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R F R2 D' F' D2
106	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:09 PM	00:12.86 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R' U R' B2 U2 B' D F' L
105	Jun 23, 2014 12:05:47 PM	00:14.86 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' F2 L2 D' L F L D' B' U2
104	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:56 PM	00:12.47 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U R2 B2 R' B D' L' B2 L' U2
103	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:29 PM	00:14.73 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B R U R D B2 U2 F' L F
102	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:04 PM	00:10.18 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U L F D L2 D' B2 L U
101	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:42 PM	00:10.95 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U' F2 R' B' U' F' L' F2 R2 L U' L U
100	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:07 PM	00:15.41 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 L2 D B R2 B2 D U2 L D2 R D U
99	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:45 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 F D' L' U' B' D'
98	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:14.51 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B' R U L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' D2 U
97	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:11.31 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' D2 U' R' L2 B' D' F2 R2 U2
96	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:32 PM	00:12.35 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 F' D' R U2 B2 D' R2 L
95	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:13 PM	00:10.67 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U B U' L' B' R2 D2 U' F L' B2 U
94	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:52 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F2 D' L2 F R' U B2 D' R' U2
93	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:30 PM	00:12.88 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' L2 U' L2 D2 U' R B D2 F U'
92	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:05 PM	00:14.35 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B U' L D B R' F2 D2 U
91	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:53 AM	00:15.48 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B2 F' U R' F2 U2 B' R2 F2
90	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:20 AM	00:13.64 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L U' B' F R B R' F' L2
89	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:58 AM	00:13.41 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' F L' F L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R' D
88	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:35 AM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' F2 L' U2 R B F' D
87	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:14.76	+2	U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' F L B2 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' R' U'
86	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:44 AM	00:12.36 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' U B' D' R2 D L B' L2 F' U'
85	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:14 AM	00:09.86 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' L R2 U2 L D' B D' B D
84	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:52 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R F' R2 U F L2 U2 B' D
83	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:24 AM	00:13.27 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D' U B
82	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:42 AM	00:16.18 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' U2 F' R' D' B2 D2 U' L' D' R'
81	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:22 AM	00:10.66 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 U F D' L' D2 B L' U'
80	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:00 AM	00:10.84 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F R B' U B R2 F' U2
79	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:38 AM	00:12.58 U R2 B2 D R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F L B2 F U2 F L2 U L2
78	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:12 AM	00:11.19 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' L' U2
77	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:50 AM	00:13.23 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' L' D2 B2 D2 R' L2
76	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:29 AM	00:10.18 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' F R' D2 F L' U' L F' D
75	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:10 AM	00:10.37 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 R F' U2 L B L' D B U2
74	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:49 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F' D R' L D F2 R B2 R' B
73	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:27 AM	00:13.41 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D F2 R' D F D2 B' U' F'
72	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:06 AM	00:11.86 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U R' D R2 D B' U2 R2 B2 D2
71	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:42 AM	00:11.65 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R' L2 D2 B' D F' U' R D' F2
70	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:19 AM	00:13.38 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' R' F' D' R2 L B2 D2 L' B' D2
69	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:57 AM	00:12.92 D' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U R2 B2 R B' F R' L' F U2
68	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:36 AM	00:11.72 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 F' D' R' F' U B R2
67	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:14 AM	00:12.30 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 R' B' U' R' F' R' F U R' U
66	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:54 AM	00:12.09 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B L' B2 F' R2 F R L U' L2
65	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:30 AM	00:10.69 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L B U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2
64	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:09 AM	00:12.33 D B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 D F2 L' D' B' D F2 R2 U' F' R' F U2
63	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:43 AM	00:13.77 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' B F R' U2 B D2 B2 U'
62	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:19 AM	00:13.07 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B U' R2 L2 U' L' B2 L
61	Jun 23, 2014 11:46:50 AM	00:13.08 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 L' B R' U B2 L2 U'
60	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:41 AM	00:10.61 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R U' B U2 B' L' D' U L2 B
59	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:12.91 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' U' B R2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U
58	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:48 AM	00:15.75 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B R U B L' B' R D U B' D2
57	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:24 AM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U' R L F' U R2 U' B2 U R2
56	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:01 AM	00:10.01 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 F' L U B2 U' R' B L' B R'
55	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:37 AM	00:15.17 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F2 L U' B L2 U B U' R U2
54	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:03 AM	00:13.08 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F U B L' U' B' L' B D2 B' U'
53	Jun 23, 2014 11:27:38 AM	00:13.76 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 B L D' B R2 D' L2 B F2 D U2
52	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:50 AM	00:18.21 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 L2 B U' F U R
51	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:28 AM	00:14.73 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F D F2 D2 B U2 R' B' R'
50	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:08 AM	00:11.25 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F R L2 D' R2 L' B' F2 R L2 U2
49	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:42 AM	00:14.74 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' U L D2 B U' L' B2 R' L2
48	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:05 AM	00:14.74 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U B' L D2 L' B' F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U'
47	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:38 AM	00:14.70 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' U' B R' L' B D' U' L F' U
46	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:15 AM	00:10.43 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' L' F' U B2 R D R2 B2 R'
45	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:43 AM	00:17.06 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B L2 B L D L' B L D2 U'
44	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:19 AM	00:11.35 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R L2 U' B' F2 L2 D U2 R F2 U
43	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:51 AM	00:11.59 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B' U2 L2 B' U L F2 R' D B L
42	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:25 AM	00:14.87 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R F' D2 R2 L' F R2 D' L' U
41	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:01 AM	00:14.28 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F' R2 B' U B2 L' F L' U2 F U2
40	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:11.05 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R L D F' U L2 F' U'
39	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:10.89 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' D' R' L B' U R F' R D2 U'
38	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:55 AM	00:13.61 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R U R L2 F' D2 U' B D U2
37	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:00 AM	00:17.65 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F' L U' L B2 R B' F2 L D2 U2
36	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:13.47 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U B L D R' D2 F D' L' F' L2 D'
35	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:16 AM	00:11.31 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F L' D' R F' D2 B L2 F2 D' U'
34	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:40 AM	00:09.09 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U2 F' D' B F' U' L B2 D L' D'
33	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:16 AM	00:11.42 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B' D' U F L' B' R' B' F' L' U2
32	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:54 AM	00:11.15 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B' R2 U' R' B2 R' D L2 B U
31	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:12.46 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 U' B' L B U F U' R D2
30	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:04 AM	00:13.54 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F U B' R' U' R' B2 D' L D2
29	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:40 AM	00:12.43 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L D2 B2 L2 D' U2
28	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:19 AM	00:13.07 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L B F2 L B F D U R2 D' U'
27	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:52 AM	00:12.86 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B' R D2 U2 B' D' R2 F R' U'
26	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:15 AM	00:09.65 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L' B2 D L B R2 L' U' F R F
25	Jun 23, 2014 11:14:54 AM	00:11.04 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D F' D B R2 U
24	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:27 AM	00:15.19 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R B L' F R' D B F2 U
23	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:12.65 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D2 R F U' L2 D' U2 R2
22	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:42 AM	00:11.17 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F L B D' B' U2 R' F L U' R
21	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:14 AM	00:14.31 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L F R2 L' B' D2 F' R' F D' U2
20	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:42 AM	00:15.66 D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 B U F R' B' F' L F U2
19	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:19 AM	00:14.09 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L' R2 U' B L' B2 D R2 L B
18	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:58 AM	00:10.63 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L U2 R D B' F L U2 F R2
17	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:23 AM	00:14.50 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R' L' B U' R2 F' L2 U R L'
16	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:02 AM	00:11.73 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F R' D U F2 R' U' F R D'
15	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:41 AM	00:11.67 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R F D L' B U B F2 D' F D'
14	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:21 AM	00:11.58 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L D' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R F'
13	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:57 AM	00:11.31 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L' R2 D' U2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R
12	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:22 AM	00:14.80 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R B2 F' U2 F R2 U B' U' F
11	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:55 AM	00:13.19 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R L U' R U2 F' D2 L B' F'
10	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:30 AM	00:14.43 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' L U B' D' U2 L2 D2 L' B R2
9	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:58 AM	00:09.44 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R B2 L' U F L2 D2 R' F' U2 L2
8	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:34 AM	00:12.88 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R D L2 F U B2 U L2 U
7	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:10 AM	00:14.57 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D L2 B F R B D U B' U'
6	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:47 AM	00:13.75 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' R' B' L' D B' L2 D' B2 R
5	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:21 AM	00:11.31 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B L' D2 F L2 F' U' R' F'
4	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:00 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' F' D' L' B' U F R2 F D' F D'
3	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:38 AM	00:11.68 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' U L2 U2 B' D' F L' U R' B' D' B D U'
2	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:09.62 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L D F' L' D U B F2 L' F' D
1	Jun 23, 2014 11:03:37 AM	00:11.70 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L B U2 F' R2 D F L D2 L U2



My average is getting better, and I got quite a few solves in today, but I'm starting to get more busy, so I'm only going to get 200 solves max on week days.

Mean: 12.59
Average: 12.58
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best: 8.67
Worst: 23.38
Best Average of 5: 10.54
Best Average of 12: 11.26


----------



## Amress (Jun 26, 2014)

Day 3 Progress:


Spoiler



1750	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:26 AM	00:12.16 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B' U' F2 L' B D2 R2 F' D2 F'
1749	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:03 AM	00:13.32 F2 D' U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D' U F' D2 R' D' L' B U' R B D2 L2
1748	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:39 AM	00:13.08 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 F R' F' U' B' F D' L
1747	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:14 AM	00:13.00 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D B' D L' B' L2 F' R' U2 R2 L2
1746	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:51 AM	00:10.74 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 L U' B' D F U B' D2 L B' L
1745	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:29 AM	00:11.81 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D U' L' D' L2 U' R2 L F U2 L2 U'
1744	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:06 AM	00:11.24 U F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' F' R' F D' U' F D B' L' D2 U
1743	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:42 AM	00:11.31 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R D L2 D' U R' D F L D
1742	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:19 AM	00:13.68 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U' B D' F' D' L' D' L' U'
1741	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:56 AM	00:13.23 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R L2 U'
1740	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:31 AM	00:13.12 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L U2 L B U' L' U' F R D
1739	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:05 AM	00:13.46 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D F L' B L2 F' R U' R L' F2
1738	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:40 AM	00:12.01 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 F L2 D' B2 F R' B2 R D R L'
1737	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:18 AM	00:12.34 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' F U' B' L2 F2 R F U L U'
1736	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:55 AM	00:11.69 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R' U B2 R D' B U L D'
1735	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:35 AM	00:10.05 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R B' D' L2 F U' B L' U F'
1734	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:11 AM	00:10.71 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U L B R D' U' R' B' D2 F2 U'
1733	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:49 AM	00:11.44 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' L' D' R2 D' B2 R' F' R D2
1732	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:23 AM	00:10.85 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B R B F' U' F' U
1731	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:00 AM	00:13.43 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' F2 D' U' R B' F'
1730	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:39 PM	00:11.23 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B R L2 U' L2 B' F R B' R2 L'
1729	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:09 PM	00:11.81 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F' R2 F' R F R B' D' R L2 D2
1728	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:45 PM	00:14.14 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L' B D R' U F' D' R' L U2 R
1727	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:23 PM	00:12.33 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 B L' U' F' R U R B2 D' R U2
1726	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:57 PM	00:10.96 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D B U' L2 U' B L D2 U2 B F L'
1725	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:35 PM	00:11.34 D L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' F' R U L2 B D2 F' R D' F2
1724	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:11 PM	00:11.60 F2 U F2 U L2 D L2 U F2 U' B' D L2 B' R' L D2 F D B2 U'
1723	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:45 PM	00:15.06 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D U L2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B R2 D U' L U2
1722	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:20 PM	00:14.34 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' L'
1721	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:53 PM	00:13.37 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F' U L D U2 R B2 L2 B' L2 D'
1720	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:32 PM	00:11.35 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B' U' B' D' F2 R U2 B U L'
1719	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:11 PM	00:10.62 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R B2 F' L' F' U R' B' L' U2
1718	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:46 PM	00:10.16 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' B L2 D L' U B F D2 R F U'
1717	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:06 PM	00:12.28 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B' F R F2 D U F2 R' D U'
1716	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:41 PM	00:10.94 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U R' F' L' D2 R2 B' U R' D' F2 U'
1715	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:11 PM	00:09.69 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' R' L' B2 L U' F' L' D' R' D2
1714	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:44 PM	00:13.75 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R B D2 L2 B2 L' U' F' R B L2
1713	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:07 PM	00:14.48 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U L' B2 U' L' B' F L B' D' F' U'
1712	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:43 PM	00:13.72 U L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' U' L' B2 R U' L2 B' R' D U'
1711	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:22 PM	00:11.10 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R B R L2
1710	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:55 PM	00:11.91 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B' U R F2 L' F D' B D2 F2
1709	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:34 PM	00:11.67 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' B' R' F D' R2 B' R2 U' B' U2
1708	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:10 PM	00:12.61 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L F R' D' R' L U' B2 U2 F2
1707	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:31 PM	00:12.88 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F' R' F L F2 R2 B2 F' U' B
1706	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:10 PM	00:12.05 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' B U'
1705	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:32 PM	00:11.68 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' F U2 L' B' R2 U L' F' R2 B U'
1704	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:02 PM	00:16.05 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R D L' F2 U R' B' D2 R F' U
1703	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 U L2 U B' D F' L B' D2 R B' R' D U'
1702	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:17 PM	00:12.99 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D B U L D' R2 U' B R' D'
1701	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:57 PM	00:10.93 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F U R' D L F' R' D2 F R
1700	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:25 PM	00:13.15 L2 B2 D U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F' L F' D B' L D' F' D' L' U'
1699	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:04 PM	00:10.37 D U L2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 F' D B2 F U R' D' R2 L U' B'
1698	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:38 PM	00:12.78 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L D L2 B L' U' R2 F' R'
1697	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:10 PM	00:11.21 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L F L U' B' D2 L2 D2 U R U'
1696	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:45 PM	00:14.10 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F R' U L B' R' F R F2 L' D'
1695	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:14 PM	00:12.74 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L D2 B R' B' L2 D' R' D F2 D2
1694	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:54 PM	00:10.71 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L B' R' L' D2 L U B' F D2 L
1693	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:32 PM	00:10.76 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R' F L B2 D R D' F2 U R' U'
1692	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:05 PM	00:14.99 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L' F' U R' B2 D' L' B R2
1691	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:41 PM	00:14.36 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' D' F' U L' U R2 B' L2 U'
1690	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:13 PM	00:12.85 U' B2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F D R B2 R F D' L' D U
1689	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:50 PM	00:12.17 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F' L' F' L' D L2 B U2 R' D2
1688	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:24 PM	00:10.34 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F' L D2 F' D2 L2 F' D B' D' U2
1687	Jun 25, 2014 11:40:56 PM	00:11.68 U L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B R D L U2 B R' D' F D' R U'
1686	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' D2 F' L B2 F' L2 D' B D'
1685	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:08 PM	00:14.91 U R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L D U' B2 U2
1684	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:42 PM	00:14.74 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D F' U L2 U B' L' D2 F2 D L2
1683	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:17 PM	00:13.66 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 B' D F D R' U' B' U B2
1682	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:58 PM	00:11.10 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L U B F' U' B' L' B2 D
1681	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:35 PM	00:12.80 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U R U B R' D2 F D' R
1680	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:09 PM	00:11.47 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B' U2 R' U L2 D' L2 D2 B' U'
1679	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:45 PM	00:13.25 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' F' D' L U2 F L' F2 R' L D'
1678	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:22 PM	00:11.82 R2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U R' B D L' D' U B2 U'
1677	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:55 PM	00:12.49 D R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L F' U' F D2 R' U' F' L2 U
1676	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:30 PM	00:13.88 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B U' L' U2 B F' L2 U L2
1675	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:04 PM	00:13.44 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R' B' R D' B' R' L2 D U B
1674	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:37 PM	00:15.45 D' F2 D R2 U B2 F2 U L2 B2 U F R' D B' R' D2 F' U F L
1673	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:13 PM	00:14.89 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L R2 U F R F2 D' F2 L U
1672	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:39 PM	00:14.27 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 R U L2 B' F R F2 L' F U'
1671	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:06 PM	00:12.80 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' B L2 U B D' F U B2 L' D2
1670	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:40 PM	00:15.67 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F D2 B' L D U B' F' U' F'
1669	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:10 PM	00:14.94 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B' U B' U2 R F' L' D' R' U'
1668	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:45 PM	00:15.28 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' R' B' U2 R2 U' L' D U2 F U
1667	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:19 PM	00:16.10 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 L B2 R U B U2 F' D' L2 U
1666	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:53 PM	00:11.72 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R2 D' R' L F D' R2 F'
1665	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:24 PM	00:12.20 D' U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R B' D' U F2 L B' D R' U'
1664	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:00 PM	00:14.14 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F D' F' R' B2 U' B2 F L2
1663	Jun 25, 2014 11:29:02 PM	00:13.14 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L' U' B D B' R U' B2 D2
1662	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:41 PM	00:10.48 U F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F L2 B' D' B R F' D2 B2
1661	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:20 PM	00:12.15 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L2 D2 B D' L' B U2
1660	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:58 PM	00:12.66 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F R L' D B' D F D' R' B2
1659	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:18 PM	00:12.15 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R B2 D' L2 B' L' D2 L2 F L2 D'
1658	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:57 PM	00:11.83 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R U' F U R2 L D R2 U2
1657	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:33 PM	00:15.86 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L U F2 D2 R D' B' L2 B U2
1656	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:14 PM	00:09.80 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D B' D2 F2 U' R B L2 F' R2 U2
1655	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:44 PM	00:14.39 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U F U B D' B D' R B2 L' U'
1654	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:21 PM	00:12.78 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' R F' R2 B L' D B R2 B' L
1653	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:01 PM	00:11.27 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L B R B F U2 R' B2 U2 L'
1652	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:41 PM	00:10.66 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 D2 R' U' R D' U' L2 F' U B L' U'
1651	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:13 PM	00:14.01 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R U B2 F D B' R' B' D2 L
1650	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:46 PM	00:11.66 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R U2 L F' R B' F' U2 L2
1649	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:22 PM	00:12.41 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 L2 F R F U' B R2 U' R2 U2 L' U
1648	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:56 PM	00:14.61 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B R L2 B L F' R U2 F' R2
1647	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:30 PM	00:13.89 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L' U B D L' U R F L U' F U'
1646	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:53 PM	00:12.62 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F U B2 R D2 U' R B' D2 U2
1645	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:31 PM	00:11.26 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' F' R' D2 R2 F U2 F D' R' D U'
1644	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:07 PM	00:15.28 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' F2 R' F U2 L' B' U F' L'
1643	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:33 PM	00:14.42 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F L' D R L2 U L' U R' U
1642	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:11 PM	00:10.86 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D U' F2 L2 F2 D' R' U L' D R2 F' U2 F L' D'
1641	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:44 PM	00:13.28 B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R U' F' L B' D2 U' R B2 F2 U'
1640	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:22 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 D U' R2 U2 L B' F2 R' D F R' B R
1639	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:59 PM	00:11.85 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U B L2 U' B' R B L F R2 F U'
1638	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:37 PM	00:09.77 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D B D2 U' L' F' U2 R2 L U2
1637	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:16 PM	00:12.04 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U F' R B' D B2 R' L2 D L B'
1636	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:30 PM	00:10.86 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F U F L2 U' R' B2
1635	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:06 PM	00:13.27 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L U F R' L2 F D2 R2 B' U2
1634	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:43 PM	00:11.95 R2 D' R2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 R B R2 L2 D U'
1633	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:09 PM	00:13.51 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R B2 D' L D' R B L2 U L D'
1632	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:36 PM	00:12.93 L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D U' F2 R F' R L' B D2 U' R' D' L' U'
1631	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:01 PM	00:13.39 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' L2 F R' L' F' U2 R L' D2
1630	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:38 PM	00:12.54 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' U
1629	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:19 PM	00:09.50 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D F' R B R2 D2 R' D' F'
1628	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:56 PM	00:12.56 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' F U' B2 R B2 D' B' F2 R2 D U'
1627	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:25 PM	00:11.27 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' U' R' D2 L' B2 D L U L2 B L'
1626	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:59 PM	00:14.86 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F L D2 F D' U2 B F2 L D U'
1625	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:38 PM	00:12.56 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L' D L F R D2 U L2 B' F' R'
1624	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:11 PM	00:12.03 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L2 B' L' F U F' R' F R F2 L D
1623	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:48 PM	00:14.01 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' U' L2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B' F L D' F2 U'
1622	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:26 PM	00:11.89 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U B R' U2 F' L2 D2 B' R' F L2
1621	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:00 PM	00:13.06 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D U L' F R U2 B' F U' B2 L' U
1620	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:39 PM	00:11.73 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B' R B' R2 U2 F' L' B' R' F'
1619	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:12 PM	00:11.38 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 R F R2 L U F' D2 U L F2 U'
1618	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:49 PM	00:14.30 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D B' D' B2 L D2 U' B2 F' L B' U'
1617	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:26 PM	00:13.87 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 U B U F R L' B2 U L2 F' R2
1616	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:49 PM	00:13.68 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R B L D' F L D2 L' F D'
1615	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:27 PM	00:13.92 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F L F U' F U' R' L2 F' L'
1614	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:52 PM	00:10.55 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B D2 U L2 U F2 U R' U2
1613	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:30 PM	00:11.65 D2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R B' R2 U' R U L D' B R
1612	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:08 PM	00:10.90 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B' U' B' F L' B D2 L B2 R U'
1611	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:47 PM	00:11.80 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B R B2 L B' L2 B' R2 L2
1610	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:25 PM	00:12.78 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B D' U' R' U' L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2
1609	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:04 PM	00:12.10 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R U F D2 L' U' F2 R2 D2
1608	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:42 PM	00:12.36 R2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B F' D L D L2 U' B' R2 D U'
1607	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:15 PM	00:14.84 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 B2 U L B U' B2 D F U
1606	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:38 PM	00:11.73 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' U' B' F U2 L' F2 R' B' U2 F
1605	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:15 PM	00:10.87 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U R' D2 R2 U' F' U L B R U2
1604	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:54 PM	00:12.77 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L' B2 U B' R' D2 F' U B D
1603	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:33 PM	00:11.41 D U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F U2 F' L' U2 B L B' U' R'
1602	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:06 PM	00:12.40 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B' R' D L2 U F R' L' F U F' U'
1601	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:28 PM	00:16.20 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F D B' D' L2 D2 R2 U'
1600	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:04 PM	00:13.56 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' B D2 F2 R L D' B
1599	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:28 PM	00:13.73 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B L2 U L F2 U' R' D U B U'
1598	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:06 PM	00:12.19 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B F2 L2 F' L U' L' D' B D2 R'
1597	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:44 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D U F2 L D2 F' L' D L' D' L' U F
1596	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:21 PM	00:13.07 U L2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R F2 U' B2 F L D2 L U2 L
1595	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:56 PM	00:13.62 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' L B2 F2 U L2 F' R' B L' B' U2
1594	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:23 PM	00:12.84 B2 U' B2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U R B F' R' U' L' D F' U' B2
1593	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:01 PM	00:10.59 D2 U B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2 R' D' U' L' F' U R B' R' D' R2 D2
1592	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:38 PM	00:11.64 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R D R2 D2 R2 U' F' L B'
1591	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:17 PM	00:10.52 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D F D2 U R' D L' D2 L2 D' B
1590	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:56 PM	00:11.38 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U F' D L2 F U B' D' F' L B'
1589	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:29 PM	00:12.66 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U' B' D' B L' B R F R2 B2 D U'
1588	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:09 PM	00:09.20 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B' D L' U' B D2 L2 B L' B' U'
1587	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:42 PM	00:14.91 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L B R D' L U L2 U2 L U2
1586	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:24 PM	00:09.95 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 B L' U B R2 D L2 B D B
1585	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:00 PM	00:13.32 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D L' D2 L2 B R B' F D L' U2
1584	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:13.85 B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' L' B R U R' U B F' U R2
1583	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:14 PM	00:11.58 U' B2 L2 B2 D U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R B2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 L' U
1582	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:58 PM	00:13.12 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R' B2 R' B' R2 U' L' U F' L
1581	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:33 PM	00:12.24 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U' F L B' D' R2 U2
1580	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:09 PM	00:14.17 D' U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L' F D2 U B' R B L' F R D'
1579	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:45 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 D' U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R' B2 R' U B D' R' B L2 U'
1578	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:21 PM	00:12.66 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L' U' B2 R' L2 U2 B2 L F L U'
1577	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:57 PM	00:14.43 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' B R B D' U' F R' B U' B2
1576	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:35 PM	00:11.95 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B R L' B F' U2 F D' F' D2
1575	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:14 PM	00:11.86 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 R' L' U' R' U B R U B2 L'
1574	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:50 PM	00:13.42 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' F' D2 F R B L' B2 F2 U2 F L'
1573	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:25 PM	00:12.66 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R B2 D' R' B' D R' B2 D R' U
1572	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:02 PM	00:10.22 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 L F' U B' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U'
1571	Jun 25, 2014 10:49:31 PM	00:12.92 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 R' L' U B F2 R2 L' F2 D' L'
1570	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:54 PM	00:14.00 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D L' F' R B D2 B F' D' B F D2
1569	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:29 PM	00:11.91 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 U' L2 D2 F U' R D U'
1568	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:03 PM	00:12.69 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 B R F R D' L B U
1567	Jun 25, 2014 10:47:03 PM	00:13.71 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R U2 B' L' B' D R' F R' F' U'
1566	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:42 PM	00:13.25 U B2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F R F2 R2 F' L2 U' L D2 F2
1565	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:03 PM	00:11.38 U R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' R' L' D' B2 D' U' R
1564	Jun 25, 2014 10:44:37 PM	00:13.90 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U F' D2 R' L' F2 D F R D' U2
1563	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:58 PM	00:13.22 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L B F R' D2 B' R' U2 F2 U'
1562	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:36 PM	00:09.60 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U F L F2
1561	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:05 PM	00:11.55 U' R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B' L2 B R F' U B' R' B U' L
1560	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:43 PM	00:10.99 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F D' U L U' L B' D' R D' U
1559	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:19 PM	00:14.11 R2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F U' F' R L B2 L2 B' D' F2
1558	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:54 PM	00:14.03 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L' U' B D2 L' D' U2 F' L' B'
1557	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:30 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D B L' U2 R' B R F'
1556	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:11.20 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U B2 U R2 U L' F' U B U2 B' R' L F L
1555	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:34 PM	00:12.30 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F R' F' D U2 F' L' D' U L U2
1554	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:13 PM	00:11.62 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U B' R2 D2 R' L' F2 L U L' B
1553	Jun 25, 2014 9:12:51 PM	00:12.03 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' B' R2 U F2 R' B2 U' R' U' L2 U'
1552	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:54 PM	00:13.92 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B U2 L B2 U' F2 D' B' D L2
1551	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:20 PM	00:11.66 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U F' D2 R F2 L2 D B2 D2 R F
1550	Jun 25, 2014 7:29:02 PM	00:12.69 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F' U2 L' B' D R' D' L' D2
1549	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:32 PM	00:12.57 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' U' L' D B R' F' R D F R' D' U'
1548	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:09 PM	00:12.54 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R F' L2 B F' R' F' U' F' L' U'
1547	Jun 25, 2014 7:27:29 PM	00:11.83 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' F2 R' U' L' D U2 R L2 B D2
1546	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:59 PM	00:14.82 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R' L' D' U B' R L' F' U2 L2 U
1545	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R D2 B' F2 L' U2 B L B
1544	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:00 PM	00:13.25 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B F U R F' R' F L' D' L' F
1543	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:38 PM	00:10.80 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 U' F2 U' R U B R F2
1542	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:17 PM	00:11.66 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' B2 U' F' R D' R' D2 U' L'
1541	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:53 PM	00:12.68 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R2 L' B D2 R2 D2 F' U
1540	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:31 PM	00:12.71 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F D' F D' R2 B' L U B2 U'
1539	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:08 PM	00:10.47 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R B D' L' D' F2 L' B2 R L U'
1538	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:41 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 F L' U' L U2 L2 B' L D' U2
1537	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:17 PM	00:14.65 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F L' B2 U' L U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U'
1536	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:54 PM	00:11.46 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R' L U B' D R2 U L
1535	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:04 PM	00:14.81 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F' D2 F' L U F U2 R B2 F2 U'
1534	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:34 PM	00:14.12 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D R B U' L F L D2 B2 D L2 U2
1533	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:10 PM	00:12.54 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D B R L2 F U R L' D' L' B U2
1532	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:43 PM	00:15.14 B2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 D U2 R B' U R' B' L
1531	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:21 PM	00:10.64 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' R2 U' L' U F' R2 U
1530	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:54 PM	00:14.99 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F R2 U' R B' D' L D' F2 U2
1529	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:32 PM	00:12.93 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' B' R2 F D2 F' D2 U
1528	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:10 PM	00:11.13 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D L' B' F2 L2 U F' D R L' F' D'
1527	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:42 PM	00:11.73 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' U2 R2 B R2 L U R B' R'
1526	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:17 PM	00:11.64 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' U' L' B2 D L D F' U2 L' U'
1525	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:30 PM	00:12.44 U B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R D2 F2 L U B' D2 B R' L2
1524	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:06 PM	00:13.49 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B' D2 B' F2 L' F2 U L D U'
1523	Jun 25, 2014 7:16:19 PM	00:14.46 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U R' D2 B' U F U' R F2 L' F U2
1522	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:55 PM	00:12.63 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' F2 L' U F' R' F2 D U R2
1521	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:30 PM	00:11.83 D F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F U2 B2 D2 R' D R B L' D
1520	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:08 PM	00:12.15 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' U L' D B' F D'
1519	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:44 PM	00:13.13 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D L F' D' B' R D' B L2 U2 F' U2
1518	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:23 PM	00:10.79 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L R2 B2 D R B' U' B' D' R' U2
1517	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:57 PM	00:15.21 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B' D' R2 B2 R D B R2 B2 U'
1516	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:26 PM	00:12.09 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B R F2 U' L' D2 R2 L' B F
1515	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:00 PM	00:10.87 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B R2 D L U L' F' R' U2 F2 D2
1514	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:35 PM	00:12.42 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B R' D2 L' F2 U R U F' D
1513	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:12 PM	00:11.47 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F' U F2 D2 L U' R2 F R2 F
1512	Jun 25, 2014 7:11:52 PM	00:12.50 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R' F' D R U' B U' F' L B2 U
1511	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:59 PM	00:11.83 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D' F' R F2 D F'
1510	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:35 PM	00:12.47 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 F D2 L' D' R F2 D' L U'
1509	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:08 PM	00:12.78 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R L2 F' L2 U2 R U B D' L
1508	Jun 25, 2014 7:08:15 PM	00:11.25 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F L' F2 D L' D' B' L' F2 U'
1507	Jun 25, 2014 7:07:51 PM	00:11.39 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U B' L B2 R2 F' L2 B' U' B D U
1506	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:50 PM	00:12.70 R2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F U' R' U F' D R2 B' L' U'
1505	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:05 PM	00:12.24 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' B' D' B2 R2 D' F' R' L F U
1504	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:43 PM	00:12.05 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F U' B F2 R' F2 L2 D B2 L F'
1503	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:21 PM	00:10.77 D U F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 F' D' B R' B' F' D R2 D2
1502	Jun 25, 2014 7:04:56 PM	00:12.33 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L2 U R2 D R' B' L D' F'
1501	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:48 PM	00:12.16 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F' U' L U B L D' R2 U' F2
1500	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:22 PM	00:14.23 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U R D' F' R B2 L B F'
1499	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:49 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F' D' L D2 U R' D2 U' B2 F U
1498	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:28 PM	00:11.39 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R B' U' B R D B R' D' L U2
1497	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:02 PM	00:12.58 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U R F' U B' F D R2 U2 F2 L' U'
1496	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:37 PM	00:14.92 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B' R' B' U2 R D' U B2 F' L D'
1495	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:13 PM	00:12.98 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U F D' B' U R L D R U L' U'
1494	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:54 PM	00:10.43 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 R D L B F D' L F' R' D'
1493	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:19 PM	00:12.00 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 B' F' D' B' R B D2 R2 B2 U
1492	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:56 PM	00:12.23 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D' B' L' D' R B2 F' D U
1491	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:32 PM	00:11.66 U' L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L B U2 L' U2 R U2 B U B2 D'
1490	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:07 PM	00:13.16 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F R B' D' B' R' F U F' D2
1489	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:40 PM	00:16.14 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 U2 F' L' B U' R' F2 L' U' R2 D' U'
1488	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:21 PM	00:09.61 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' R' D R2 F' L' B U R2 F2 R
1487	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:00 PM	00:10.59 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R U2 F' L' F R F2 U2 F2 L U'
1486	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:27 PM	00:10.78 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' L F' R' D' R U R'
1485	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:05 PM	00:11.99 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 F U F2 D' R' U' R'
1484	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:36 PM	00:17.48 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B D R L2 B' L' B2 L' D L2
1483	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:15 PM	00:12.44 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' R' L' B' D R2 D R2 U L'
1482	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:39 PM	00:12.41 D U R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' B L D' L D F2 U' L D'
1481	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:16 PM	00:12.42 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R B' L D2 F' R' F U
1480	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:55 PM	00:10.12 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F' U B' U F' R' U R' F' L
1479	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:23 PM	00:11.53 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U R' D F2 L2 B L2 D U' L' B'
1478	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:01 PM	00:10.34 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U F' U' R U' L' D L2 U' B' R2 D2
1477	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:37 PM	00:12.88 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 U' R L2 B' L' B U'
1476	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:12 PM	00:14.61 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U L' U2 B L' F' D2 R B' F U'
1475	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:46 PM	00:14.16 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 R B R2 L B2 R' D' L2 D U
1474	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:20 PM	00:14.79 B2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U L2 B' F' L2 D' B L U' L2
1473	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:00 PM	00:10.49 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U B' F' R' U L2 F' D F2 D2
1472	Jun 25, 2014 6:51:14 PM	00:11.42 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 R' F' D' L2 B' L D' U'
1471	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:52 PM	00:11.78 D F2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 U L2 U2 B' L' U F' L F2 R D2 U' L' U2
1470	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:30 PM	00:12.71 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 D' B2 D B D' U' R U'
1469	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:45 PM	00:13.82 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U B' L' D2 F' U2 B D2 L'
1468	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R' U L' F D2 L U2 F' D2 F2 L2
1467	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:58 PM	00:12.32 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D U' B R' D2 B R F2 D B L D' U2
1466	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:35 PM	00:10.91 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B F2 U2 F D2 R2 L' D
1465	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:14 PM	00:13.64 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 R F' U2 L' D L U' R' F2 D
1464	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:48 PM	00:11.59 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' B' R' U' B D' R U2 F' R'
1463	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:10 PM	00:14.29 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B U' L' F D2 L' B2 U' L D2 U2
1462	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:42 PM	00:15.47 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R' D B2 U' F D' R B U B2 U'
1461	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:09 PM	00:15.09 D R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' U' B D2 B U2 B2 D2 R B U2
1460	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:41 PM	00:12.36 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 D B' U' F' R' B2 L' D R2
1459	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:14 PM	00:13.77 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D' B U2 L D F2 R L'
1458	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:50 PM	00:11.28 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D U' R' F' D F2 U B R F2 D2 L2 D2
1457	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:24 PM	00:14.51 U F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L R2 D B' R' L2 B' D U F2 D
1456	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:50 PM	00:13.28 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B' R U' B2 U2 L B' U' B' U'
1455	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:27 PM	00:12.81 B2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 U R' U2 L B2 F2
1454	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:50 PM	00:13.55 U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L B U' R2 D F' D2 L U L2 U'
1453	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:25 PM	00:14.61 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' D R U' R B L B F U2
1452	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:04 PM	00:09.67 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F U2 F2 U' B F R' B2 D R U
1451	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:44 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 B U B2 F' L F L2
1450	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:23 PM	00:09.92 U' R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 F D' F' D B2 D L' U B2
1449	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:02 PM	00:10.48 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 B' R D2 F U R' F' U2 R F2 L
1448	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:38 PM	00:13.74 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B U R2 L D U2 R F R
1447	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:17 PM	00:10.34 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 L D' B D' F D' B' R U2
1446	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:42 PM	00:16.33 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R' D2 F' U B' L2 U' B' L' D' U2
1445	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:18 PM	00:11.76 L2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' R' D2 R2 U' L' B L' F' D
1444	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:37 PM	00:10.87 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' L' D' U F2 R' U F D' U' B' U'
1443	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:14 PM	00:11.72 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B F R' U B' L2 F' R2 U B'
1442	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:35 PM	00:12.04 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 D' B' R' B D2 R D L' F' U' R
1441	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:08 PM	00:11.84 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L D B' L D' L' U R B2 L'
1440	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:38 PM	00:11.36 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D U' B' R2 D' L' B F' L2 F' U' L' D'
1439	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:15 PM	00:11.68 D' B2 D B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B2 U L B' R' F2 U2 L' F' D' F2 L U2
1438	Jun 25, 2014 6:34:17 PM	00:12.18 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 L2 F L' B U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2
1437	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:52 PM	00:11.92 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' F R U B' L' B L' U F
1436	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:30 PM	00:11.56 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 L F D2 R F2 L F' U B2 D U2
1435	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:11.89 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B' U' L' F2 D2 U2 L' B' D2 B' U'
1434	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:41 PM	00:13.70 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F' U L B' L B2 R U R F U2
1433	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:20 PM	00:11.00 B2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R D U2 L B' D' L' B' U
1432	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:57 PM	00:12.50 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R' U2 B' D U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R2
1431	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:32 PM	00:13.30 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B R' F' U2 L D F U2 F2 L U'
1430	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:03 PM	00:12.83 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 D U' F D2 R U2 B F' D2 U' R' F' U
1429	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:39 PM	00:13.17 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B D F L D R D' R2 D B2
1428	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:17 PM	00:11.41 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' F L D' R U' L F L' U
1427	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:42 PM	00:14.85 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U B2 R' B' R2 U L' B2 U2 R' U'
1426	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:19 PM	00:13.59 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F D2 R' F2 L2 D U2 B2 F U'
1425	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:55 PM	00:12.79 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U2 L2 F' R' B2 U L2 F2 L F' R2 L' D'
1424	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:33 PM	00:11.14 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L' R2 D R U' F' L2 D L' D2 U
1423	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:11 PM	00:11.14 D2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' F' D F' L F U L2 F L' U2
1422	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.55 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R F' R2 U' F' D F2 R U2 L'
1421	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:13.15 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 F D2 U' F U2 L2 B' R' B' L' D'
1420	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:57 PM	00:15.16 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U F' D F2 L2 D2 R' B D2 F
1419	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:33 PM	00:11.76 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D U F' R L' F2 D' B L2 U' R D2 R'
1418	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:14 PM	00:09.73 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 U' L' U R2 B D'
1417	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:47 PM	00:12.92 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 B F2 D B2 L' U' R F' U' F' U'
1416	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:04 PM	00:12.35 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R D2 R' B' R L' F L U' F U2
1415	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:35 PM	00:12.94 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' D R B' R' B2 U' F R' B2 U
1414	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:11 PM	00:13.36 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F R L2 U2 B2 L D B' L2 D
1413	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:47 PM	00:14.24 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R U' R' U2 L2 B' D' R L F
1412	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:25 PM	00:12.96 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D L F R D2 B' F2 D U' F D2
1411	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:32 PM	00:11.66 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' D B2 R B' D L F2 U2 L'
1410	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:08 PM	00:12.55 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R L2 D U'
1409	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:45 PM	00:13.48 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' L2 U R2 B D B2 U2 F2 U L'
1408	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:19 PM	00:13.45 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' L2 B' F R L' B' D B2 U'
1407	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:53 PM	00:11.61 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B' F' D L' B2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 L2
1406	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:28 PM	00:13.63 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 U B2 U2 B' R' U2 B D2 B' D' B F' R2 D'
1405	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:03 PM	00:13.66 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D2 F R' L B' F' U' L2 D' F' R'
1404	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:37 PM	00:13.94 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' L D2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' F' U2 L2 D'
1403	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:14 PM	00:10.53 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F' U R' F2 D B F2 U2 L'
1402	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:52 PM	00:10.52 R2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' D R L2 F' D' L' F L' F'
1401	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:24 PM	00:14.85 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U B' R2 L' F L' B2 R' L2 F'
1400	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:02 PM	00:12.53 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L' U F R' B' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D'
1399	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B U B' F' R' B' D' F2 L U' L
1398	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:05 PM	00:13.80 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D R' L' U F L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D'
1397	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:41 PM	00:10.82 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' R B' F U' B D' F' D B2
1396	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:17 PM	00:11.13 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B' R' L' U' B' F D B R L' D2
1395	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:55 PM	00:12.78 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B U' R2 B' L' F2 R' F2 U' B U2
1394	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:28 PM	00:14.95 D R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B R B2 U' B' D' R' B' L' B2 D'
1393	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:04 PM	00:11.24 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F L2 U' R2 L F U' F R U'
1392	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:43 PM	00:12.22 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B D F' L' B' D R L D' B' D2
1391	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:13 PM	00:13.16 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R' F R B R2 U' B2 R2 L B2 U'
1390	Jun 25, 2014 6:13:49 PM	00:13.03 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R F U R B' R2 F' R' U2 R'
1389	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:56 PM	00:10.48 D B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' L' B U2 R D B2 R U' R2 B'
1388	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B F2 D R' F2 R2 B' F R2 L
1387	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:09 PM	00:11.36 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 L R2 D2 B' D2 L F U B' U2
1386	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:49 PM	00:10.54 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 U B' R U F' D2 L D' R' D2 U2
1385	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:25 PM	00:12.90 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 L' F R' L' F2 D2 R L2 F U'
1384	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:01 PM	00:13.61 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 U' R' D U' L U2
1383	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:41 PM	00:11.12 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 U' R' B D' L U2 R' F'
1382	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:12 PM	00:12.85 U R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F' D R D B' L2 U2 R U F' U
1381	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:50 PM	00:11.91 U R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U F2 U' L' B2 L' F'
1380	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:26 PM	00:13.94 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' F' D' F' R L' B R B2 F'
1379	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:03 PM	00:12.21 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F L F R' D' R2 B' F' L2 D U2
1378	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:39 PM	00:12.22 B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' D2 L F' R' B' D B2 R' D U2
1377	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:19 PM	00:11.19 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U F R' U B D L2 D' B2 F U
1376	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.35 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F' D' R2 B' F R' D2 U' L U
1375	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:27 PM	00:12.30 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' U F L' U B2 R L'
1374	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:14.39 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R2 U B F' U' R' L D L' U
1373	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:42 PM	00:09.27 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F U F2 L B R' U R' F L2
1372	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:13.54 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' U2 L' D2 B2 U B' D U R U'
1371	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:53 PM	00:13.78 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' B' D' L2 U F L' F R' U'
1370	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:20 PM	00:13.03 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 L D F D' B F' D R' D U'
1369	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:57 PM	00:12.62 U F2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U F' R U' F' D' B D2 B2 R B2 U'
1368	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:32 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D U' R' B' U2 R' U' F U2 R' L' B U2
1367	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:54 PM	00:15.43 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 D L' B U2 R' B' L' B2 D R' F2
1366	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:31 PM	00:11.33 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L F' D U' L' D U F L D2 U2
1365	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:09 PM	00:12.84 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D B L U' R2 F' U' B F2 L U2
1364	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:45 PM	00:13.16 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U B' L F D' B2 L' B' D' B2 R
1363	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:21 PM	00:10.19 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L F' U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F U'
1362	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:56 PM	00:11.79 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D B R B U B2 D U2 R2 L' U'
1361	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:00 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L' D' B' U' R D' L' B' U' F2 R U2
1360	Jun 25, 2014 6:00:35 PM	00:13.30 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' U' L' F U' F2 D R2 U
1359	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:58 PM	00:11.72 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F B2 U' B L' U B R2 D'
1358	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:33 PM	00:13.65 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F' R L F' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F U2
1357	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:09 PM	00:12.11 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U F' L B2 R2 U2 B D R' B' U' L
1356	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:44 PM	00:12.34 D2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F U2 F D R' F L' U R2 F U2
1355	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:24 PM	00:10.72 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 U R F L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' B L2
1354	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:59 PM	00:12.16 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U F' D' U2 R' B' D2 L2 U2
1353	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:37 PM	00:12.30 B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D L D' U2 R B' R U R B2 D2 U'
1352	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:57 PM	00:12.16 D' U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R D L U B F L U F' U'
1351	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.61 U2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' F D' B U F2 L B2 F2
1350	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:12 PM	00:12.14 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L D' R2 L2 B U L' D2 R' L' U'
1349	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:49 PM	00:12.16 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 B' L' F R2 U F D2 F D2 R D
1348	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:26 PM	00:11.90 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F L F2 R B2 R' L2 D R' U'
1347	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:54 PM	00:11.92 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 B D2 L2 F2 R' D' L F2 R' F
1346	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:09.77 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L F' U2 L B R D' B2 L' D U'
1345	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:05 PM	00:12.81 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L D' R2 F' U2 B R2 D' L'
1344	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:40 PM	00:13.02 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B R' F D R F2 U F2 L D2
1343	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:19 PM	00:11.87 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U2 L U2 B U2 F2 L2 U' L' D U'
1342	Jun 25, 2014 5:52:57 PM	00:10.73 U' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U B2 R' U2 R F U' B' R' B R2 L' D2
1341	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:27 PM	00:12.90 D U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' U L D' L' F2 D2 L2 D' L U
1340	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:13.12 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R D F' L' B F' U R2 L2 D L
1339	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:39 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D R' B' U' B' L D' B D'
1338	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:11 PM	00:13.49 U L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L' B2 R' F' R2 L D2 F2 D F U'
1337	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:11.95 R2 F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 U B' U' F2 L B' L'
1336	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:26 PM	00:10.17 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' D B F D U' B L F2 R2
1335	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:59 PM	00:13.16 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F L2 U2 L D2 R' U B U2 L U2
1334	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:36 PM	00:10.60 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L U' F' R2 L2 B' R' F R L2 U'
1333	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:12 PM	00:11.39 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 R' L' B F2 U R'
1332	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:41 PM	00:15.92 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B' F L2 U B2 U' F' U'
1331	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:18 PM	00:12.33 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U B' F2 D R2 L B F R U
1330	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:48 PM	00:12.25 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 F D2 U2 L F' R2 U R
1329	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:19 PM	00:12.11 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U B' F' U2 F' R D2 F
1328	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:59 PM	00:11.73 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R B' U R L' F2 L' F R2 D'
1327	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:36 PM	00:12.34 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 L2 B' L' U2 R' B' F' D B2 D2 R2
1326	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:08 PM	00:12.63 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D R2 U F' U R' L2 B' R' U' B2 L
1325	Jun 25, 2014 5:43:44 PM	00:12.72 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U' R' L B L2 D' R U R' B' F
1324	Jun 25, 2014 5:42:36 PM	00:12.87 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' R' U2 B D2 R2 D B2 D
1323	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:49 PM	00:12.43 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B L' U B2 F' U' R' U' F2 L U'
1322	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:02 PM	00:12.64 L2 D U R2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' F D' B R F D' R' L' B2 F2
1321	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:31 PM	00:13.16 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 B' R B' U L' F2 D2 U' B U2
1320	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:09 PM	00:12.96 R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F R U B2 F R2 D L' F'
1319	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:47 PM	00:12.80 R2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R L' B' R D2 U L' F2 L'
1318	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:26 PM	00:12.05 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L' U F' D R F' R2 F' D U2
1317	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:03 PM	00:11.89 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U F' U B2 R' D R2 B' U L' D2 U'
1316	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:39 PM	00:13.45 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' B2 U' L' U L2 U B R2 L D'
1315	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:13.49 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D L B' F2 U' L B R' U2 L2 D' U2
1314	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:51 PM	00:11.25 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F' R' L B L2 B2 U R' D U R'
1313	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:16 PM	00:11.93 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B R2 B' U2 L D R F' R' U'
1312	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:52 PM	00:13.26 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B D' F2 R' D L U' F R' D' R2 U2
1311	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:11.02 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B D' L' D' L' F D U B2 R L
1310	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:09 PM	00:09.95 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D U' L' D B' F' D' L2 B L' B2 F2 R'
1309	Jun 25, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:13.69 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R U F' R L D2 B D2 F D' R'
1308	Jun 25, 2014 4:29:58 PM	00:12.79 L2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B R' B2 U2 F' L2 D B' R D L
1307	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:31 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L B D2 F R D L' F' U' F' D'
1306	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:03 PM	00:12.67 D L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F U' R B2 L' F2 U' L' F L'
1305	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:37 PM	00:13.09 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R' F' D F' U F2 R2 D' B' L' U2
1304	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:11 PM	00:13.41 F2 D' R2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' L' F2 L' B R2 L U' R F U2
1303	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:42 PM	00:13.36 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F U' B R2 B D' L F' D2 R' L2
1302	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:14 PM	00:11.85 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F D2 B' R L U L' B2 F2 U'
1301	Jun 25, 2014 1:12:40 PM	00:11.83 B2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R F R' U' B2 D B2 L' D F' D'
1300	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:44 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R F D' U' B U' R D2 L' U' L'
1299	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:22 PM	00:11.68 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 U L D' F' D B L2 D2 B2 F2 U'
1298	Jun 24, 2014 10:07:19 PM	00:10.67 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U R U' B' U2 F2 R' L2 F U' L2 U2
1297	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:56 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D' F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F
1296	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:07 PM	00:13.57 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B R2 B' U' B R' D L F L2
1295	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L F2 D F D L B F2 D' U'
1294	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:21 PM	00:12.90 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 R B L D2 R' L2 B' U'
1293	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:47 PM	00:10.94 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L B U' F2 U' L F U2 R2 D
1292	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:23 PM	00:13.12 R2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 F' R2 D' R B R' B' D B2 D2 B U'
1291	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:57 PM	00:11.82 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' L B2 R2 U F' L2 F' D U' F L'
1290	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:13.07 U' L2 D' U L2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F R2 U' F2 R U B' R D U2
1289	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:08 PM	00:13.46 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L' U R2 D' R U L' F L2 U2
1288	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:13.35 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L' D R2 F R' F' R2 U2 L2 U L2
1287	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:18 PM	00:10.89 D U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L' B' L F L2 U' B R F R' U'
1286	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:55 PM	00:13.39 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' L' D L F U2 L' F2
1285	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:36 PM	00:10.18 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F B2 L' D' R' L2 B' L F2 D
1284	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:13 PM	00:12.17 D R2 F2 U B2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U B' U L D L' B F U'
1283	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:52 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F D2 L2 B' D' U2 R B' U2 B' U'
1282	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:29 PM	00:12.77 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U B U2 L2 F R U2 B L2 F R' U
1281	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:01 PM	00:14.22 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 R' L' D B' D U B' L2 U'
1280	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:09.42 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F U L' F2 L' F L' B
1279	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:17 PM	00:11.68 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R U2 L D2 B L2 D'
1278	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:45 PM	00:12.47 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D L F D F2 L2 F R' U2 L2
1277	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:22 PM	00:13.07 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D U2 B' R' F2 R2 L' B' U' F D B D'
1276	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:01 PM	00:09.99 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L B R' B L' D2 F' D U2 F U'
1275	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:40 PM	00:12.10 U2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F' U' R2 F' R L2 F' L B' L2 U'
1274	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:17 PM	00:12.41 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L2 F' D2 U' R B D' F' U B2 U2
1273	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:55 PM	00:12.91 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' F U' L F2 U' F' D' L' F
1272	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:23 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D L D B2 L' U2 F U R' F R' U'
1271	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:55 PM	00:12.80 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 D' R2 U' F L' D2
1270	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:33 PM	00:12.03 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 R' F U2 B' U2
1269	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:12 PM	00:11.98 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R' B' L' B2 U' L2 D R2
1268	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:51 PM	00:09.35 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U B2 L' U
1267	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:29 PM	00:11.04 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' U' R' D U F' D' U' L D
1266	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:03 PM	00:13.74 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L B R' D2 F' R' L2 F' D' L2
1265	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:43 PM	00:11.07 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L U B2 U F U' L' D R U
1264	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:10 PM	00:14.23 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F R2 U' L2 F' L D' B D2 F' U2
1263	Jun 24, 2014 9:52:09 PM	00:13.11 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D F' L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U F U
1262	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:41 PM	00:12.77 R2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B R2 D' R' B' U' L2 B F2 L' D'
1261	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:16 PM	00:10.64 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R B' D U2 R2 F' R2 U R U'
1260	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:51 PM	00:11.75 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R' D' B F' D L2 B' R' D B2 U'
1259	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:22 PM	00:13.07 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 L' B F R2 B' U' R
1258	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:55 PM	00:11.52 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 U L2 F' D' U2 L2 B L' B2 F D L2 B'
1257	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:28 PM	00:12.81 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R L2 B R2 B2 R' L' U'
1256	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:02 PM	00:13.42 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R B2 F U' F2 R2 F L' D2 R U2
1255	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:36 PM	00:13.27 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' L2 D F2 L' D' U'
1254	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:06 PM	00:11.62 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F L' F2 D2 U B' F' L' U2 L2 U'
1253	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:39 PM	00:14.64 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D R2 F U R U2 L F R2 U2
1252	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:01 PM	00:16.83 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L F R' B U2 B2 F' R' F2 L2
1251	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:32 PM	00:15.80 U B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B R' D2 F' L F L' B' D F2
1250	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:06 PM	00:13.81 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F R D U2 F2 D2 F U2 B' D' U'
1249	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:40 PM	00:13.69 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' F U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R'
1248	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:14 PM	00:12.70 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U F L U2 B' R' F D R2 B2 D2 U'
1247	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:40 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U R' D' F2 D F' U2 L' B' R F' U'
1246	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:11 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F D2 L' F' D R U R2 B L'
1245	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:11.30 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' L' D L' U' B U2 R L2 B U
1244	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:25 PM	00:12.66 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 B' U' R' U' R' F' R D' U L' U'
1243	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:03 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' L' U2 R' F' D U2 L B' U
1242	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:43 PM	00:11.05 L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' F R B F R U2 F R'
1241	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:18 PM	00:14.98 F2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B U R2 L B2 D F' R2 U R' U2
1240	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:56 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' D' B' L B R L B2 D'
1239	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:33 PM	00:12.34 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' L B' D R' D2 R2 F' D L'
1238	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:10 PM	00:10.06 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' L2 D' B' L' U2 R D' L' U B R' F' U
1237	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:49 PM	00:11.80 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D2 F U2 B' D F U2 R' F U' F2 U2
1236	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:27 PM	00:11.44 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L' B R' F2 U' B2 L' U'
1235	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:13.77 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R B' R' F' R' U' L B2 D' U2
1234	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:39 PM	00:13.24 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L' U' F R2 L' B L B' L2 U'
1233	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:19 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' U F' L D B U R U2 R D
1232	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:57 PM	00:12.29 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U B F' U' L D' R' U' F' U2 L' U'
1231	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:38 PM	00:09.21 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R' D' U2 L B F D' B2 L2
1230	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:13 PM	00:13.04 F2 U B2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' U F R2 B' U R' B' L2 D U
1229	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:42 PM	00:12.07 D R2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' U B2 D' B2 L F D B L2
1228	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:15.26 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F D L2 D2 R B' R D L D U'
1227	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:33 PM	00:11.83 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' U2 F R' L F L2 D' L D2 R
1226	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:10 PM	00:10.08 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' B' F R' L B D R F'
1225	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:26 PM	00:12.83	+2	U F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' F D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D' U'
1224	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:05 PM	00:12.48 U B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B R U2 F2 D U2 L B2 U' R'
1223	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:42 PM	00:12.81 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F L2 F' U R' D' L' D' R B' D2
1222	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F R' F2 L U' R' D L' F2 U'
1221	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:53 PM	00:11.60 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 D B' L U' B' L' B D B U2 F2 U'
1220	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:32 PM	00:10.87 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D U' L2 U' L' F D R U R2 B F2 L F
1219	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:09 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D U' F' R' B2 R D' F2 U R' B2
1218	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:45 PM	00:11.54 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D F' L' B' L2 B2 F2 U' F L' B
1217	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:16 PM	00:14.30 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B' R' D B' F' R F U' L2 U'
1216	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:50 PM	00:14.18 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B L' B' U' R D' F2 R B2 U2
1215	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:14 PM	00:11.94 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L' F' R' F U' L2 U2 L B F' D2
1214	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:52 PM	00:10.25 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' L' B' R U B2 R L2 U'
1213	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:26 PM	00:13.70 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 D R' U2 F' U' R' B' D2 U'
1212	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:02 PM	00:12.44 B2 D B2 U L2 D' U' F2 D F2 L F D2 R2 D2 F' U L B' R2 D
1211	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:41 PM	00:11.77 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U R U2 B' U R' B2 D' F D2 R2 U'
1210	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:19 PM	00:11.92 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R L' B D L F' R2 D' L D' U'
1209	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:57 PM	00:11.07 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F B2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D2 F D' U'
1208	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:33 PM	00:14.28 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L D2 B' R' B D' F' U B' R2 D'
1207	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:11.06 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R D' B2 U2 B F U' L U2 R U'
1206	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:49 PM	00:11.41 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' D B2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R F U'
1205	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:24 PM	00:11.98 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L' B2 D' U' B D F R B' U2 L
1204	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:02 PM	00:12.45 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L B U2 L U' B' R2 U R' F R2
1203	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:38 PM	00:13.89 D B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 U' F U2 R' D2 F L' U2 L' U' L' U2
1202	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:17 PM	00:12.04 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 B' R2 B2 F U' F2 U'
1201	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:55 PM	00:12.59 U R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U L' F R' F2 D F L2 F' L'
1200	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:36 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D F L B D' B2 U R' U2 F' L' U'
1199	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:17 PM	00:10.46 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' F' L2 D R B D2 F'
1198	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:59 PM	00:09.85 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F D B2 L B' L' D U2 B2 R2
1197	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:35 PM	00:12.75 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F' L' U' B L2 U2 L' D'
1196	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:11 PM	00:10.90 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' B L2 D2 F' D L' D2 B R2 D2
1195	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:48 PM	00:10.40 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B U2 F R2 D R' L'
1194	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:11 PM	00:15.67 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F L D2 F L U R' U2 R2 F' D'
1193	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:48 PM	00:10.78 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' R U L2 F' D B' R2 L' F2 L'
1192	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:25 PM	00:11.36 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B R B2 U'
1191	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:59 PM	00:14.92 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U F' L F R2 L' U' R' D' R2 L
1190	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:36 PM	00:12.66 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L B U2 B' R2 B' L' D2 R2 D
1189	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:09 PM	00:16.50 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R D F2 D2 B' F' U' R2 U2 R U'
1188	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:45 PM	00:12.50 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F' R' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 F' U
1187	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:23 PM	00:13.68 F2 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R U2 B' R B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2
1186	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:54 PM	00:12.95 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B' R L2 U' L' F2 D F' U2 L D
1185	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:32 PM	00:11.96 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R' F D B F2 U2 B' R F
1184	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:09 PM	00:11.49 D R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 D' R L D' B L2 D2 L'
1183	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:31 PM	00:10.68 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F R2 U R2 B L' D' F2 R' F
1182	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:12 PM	00:11.87 U' R2 U' F2 D U R2 B2 R2 B2 U B' D2 L B2 D B' U B' D' R2 U'
1181	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:50 PM	00:11.92 R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B' D B R' B' D' F' D' L B2 D2
1180	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:25 PM	00:11.68 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U F2 U R2 B2 R' L2 B2 F L D F' L U' B'
1179	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:10.58 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F' L B' U' B' L2 D' L D L2 U2
1178	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:21 PM	00:11.20 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L D' R B' L D' U' B' U2 L2
1177	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:57 PM	00:13.85 U B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L D U2 B' R L F U2 F2 R' U'
1176	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:35 PM	00:12.17 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' R' F L U' B2 D B R' U' F'
1175	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:11.77 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R F' U' R D' U' L2 F' R F' D'
1174	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:51 PM	00:12.58 U L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L' F2 L B' L2 B2 D' R' F2 D U'
1173	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:28 PM	00:12.35 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 B' U2 L F' L2 U F2 D2 R L2 U2
1172	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:50 PM	00:10.98 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L' F R U2 B' U' B2 D' U2
1171	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:17 PM	00:09.76 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B R B2 D F R F' U L' U
1170	Jun 24, 2014 9:12:19 PM	00:15.96 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' F' R' B D R F' U' R2 U2 B'
1169	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:56 PM	00:11.91 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D F2 U B U' F' R U2 F' U
1168	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:34 PM	00:11.00 B2 D L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F L' D' R B' R L2 B2 R D2 U
1167	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:10 PM	00:11.34 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F R B' U2 F R2 D U' L D R
1166	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:48 PM	00:11.34 U2 F2 D' L2 D U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 L F' U R' L D2 R2 U'
1165	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:27 PM	00:11.54 U L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 B2 R F' U' B2
1164	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:06 PM	00:11.84 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R U' F U R2 F L F2 D' L U'
1163	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:45 PM	00:09.71 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U F R' B F2 D L U2 B F' L'
1162	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:22 PM	00:11.79 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F R' F U R' U F' D2 B2 F2
1161	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:11.14 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 U' F L2 B2 D' R2 U L D' R'
1160	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:39 PM	00:11.05 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B L2 U' B' D' L2 B2 L
1159	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:10 PM	00:12.46 L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 U L' F' R D2 U2
1158	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:23 PM	00:12.57 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 R' D' B L F U R' L2 D' U2 F2
1157	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:02 PM	00:11.48 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' F L B' F2 L U F2 D' R
1156	Jun 24, 2014 9:00:02 PM	00:12.80 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' R' L2 F R L2 U' F D2 U2
1155	Jun 24, 2014 8:59:39 PM	00:11.64 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B' F' L' F R U' R' F2 R' L2 D
1154	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:47 PM	00:14.95 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R L' B D' L U L' F' R U2
1153	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:24 PM	00:13.55 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 D B R D2 B' F U'
1152	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:01 PM	00:11.65 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B' L' U' B2 U2
1151	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:30 PM	00:13.48 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L' F' D' L D' R B R U'
1150	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:09 PM	00:11.61 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B F2 R2 D' B D2 B' F' L'
1149	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:41 PM	00:13.35 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L' F2 R' B R D2 U' L2 B2 R' U'
1148	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:20 PM	00:11.76 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B' R' D2 B' F' L2 D2 U' B F' U'
1147	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:56 PM	00:13.16 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' U' L' F L' B2 L' D2 B2 D
1146	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:32 PM	00:12.82 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F' U' B D L B2 F' L' U'
1145	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:10 PM	00:11.75 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U L F2 R F' R D2 B R U' B2 D
1144	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:48 PM	00:13.43 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R F L U' B' L' F' U' R2 U2
1143	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:23 PM	00:11.01 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R' F' L' B' D' U' B' L' U2 R2
1142	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:58 PM	00:12.14 F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' F' L2 B' U' B2 D F' R B2 D'
1141	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:17 PM	00:13.29 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' U B' D L' U2 R' D2 B L U2
1140	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:49 PM	00:11.53 U F2 L2 D U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F D' R' L' D R' D' B' F R2 U2
1139	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:24 PM	00:13.46 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' F' D' R U' F U B' U'
1138	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:04 PM	00:10.13 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L U2 R U' L' D' R2 U' L' U'
1137	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:47 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R' B' D F' D U2 R'
1136	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:23 PM	00:12.53 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L' D' U2 R F' R B' F L B U
1135	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:00 PM	00:12.71 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B U' B2 R F U B2 R2
1134	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:38 PM	00:11.39 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D L' F2 L B2 F' L D' F'
1133	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:16 PM	00:13.69 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B R B L D' R L F' R2 B
1132	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:39 PM	00:14.69 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R' B U' B' F L U' F U2 B
1131	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:10 PM	00:11.85 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 L D' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R U
1130	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:48 PM	00:12.09 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' R' F U' L U B L D B' D2 U'
1129	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:23 PM	00:13.54 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U B' F2 U R' F' D B F R' F'
1128	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:01 PM	00:12.25 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R L U' B' D' F2 L2 F R F2 U'
1127	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:39 PM	00:12.12 D U B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F D F2 D2 R L B' L2 D' L' U2
1126	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:14 PM	00:13.45 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' R' B R' D2 B D2 L2 F2 D'
1125	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:52 PM	00:13.26 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D' R D' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D U' F' L'
1124	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:29 PM	00:11.35 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L F2 L D U' L' U' B D'
1123	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:07 PM	00:13.20 D U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L R2 B' F D' B U F2 L' F2 U'
1122	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:43 PM	00:12.07 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F R F2 D' B L' B' F2 D U
1121	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:20 PM	00:11.16 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D R B F L D L D2 U R' D2
1120	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:59 PM	00:12.66 U' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B D' F' U' L U' R B R' L U'
1119	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:37 PM	00:13.34 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' D U' L' D' R' F' L' B' R
1118	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:16 PM	00:11.21 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R B2 D' B R' U F' L D B U2
1117	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:57 PM	00:09.48 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B L D U F' D2 R' F D' R2 U2
1116	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:33 PM	00:13.26 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B' L' D' F L F R D' F2 R U'
1115	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:41 PM	00:13.66 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 F' L B2 L2 D' R2 L D' U'
1114	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:20 PM	00:11.74 D2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B D' R' U' B D2 R' U R2 L U
1113	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:50 PM	00:14.29 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R' U L2 D2 R' U' L' U2 F D' U'
1112	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:27 PM	00:13.98 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U B' D2 U2 L B2 D' L2 U R' B'
1111	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:59 PM	00:12.29 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' L' F R' F2 D R L2 B
1110	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:32 PM	00:12.62 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D B F D R U' R2 B F U' B U2
1109	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:11 PM	00:11.22 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L F D' L F U' B' D
1108	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:38 PM	00:13.30 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B D' R D2 L F D2 U F' L2
1107	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:15 PM	00:12.68 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D R' F' U' L U2 F' D' U' R B' U2
1106	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:53 PM	00:12.44 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F R' D' B' D F D2 B U B2 U'
1105	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:30 PM	00:12.38 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R L D' R L' F' U' L' D' R2 D'
1104	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:08 PM	00:10.49 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R' B' R' B2 F' U2 R2 D B' R
1103	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:44 PM	00:11.53 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 U' L B F2 U' F' R D L F2 D2 F' U
1102	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:21 PM	00:11.55 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 B' L' D' L D2 R B U R' L
1101	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:03 PM	00:09.22 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B R' B R2 D U2 F U' L'
1100	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:43 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D' F' D2 R B' D U R2 U
1099	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:17 PM	00:12.00 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R F' D2 B2 D F' D U R L'
1098	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:56 PM	00:13.03 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' L F L' D' L B' F' R'
1097	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:23 PM	00:15.16 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R D L B2 U B' R2 F2 R' U L'
1096	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:53 PM	00:11.33 D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L' D' L F R2 D L2 U' R D' U2
1095	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:16 PM	00:14.35 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R' B' F L U2 B2 D' L D B U2
1094	Jun 24, 2014 8:31:08 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B D2 R B R2 F' D B F L U'
1093	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:44 PM	00:10.25 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B L D2 R D R L' U R F' D'
1092	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:23 PM	00:13.27 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B R2 B2 U B' D2 L' B2 D' B U'
1091	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:02 PM	00:10.39 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' U R F' R U2 F2 U B U2
1090	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:36 PM	00:12.78 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R' U2 F R L2 D2 L' U R D'
1089	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:13 PM	00:13.94 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F L' B' R2 B' D' L2 B R F2
1088	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:50 PM	00:14.40 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 D' U2 L' U2 B' U' R B
1087	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:22 PM	00:14.90 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L U F D' B D2 R2 D B' R2
1086	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:58 PM	00:13.72 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 U' L' F L' B' U2 R2 L'
1085	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:36 PM	00:12.46 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R' F D' B L F U2 R L2 D
1084	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:14 PM	00:11.43 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' B' F2 D' U2 B R D2 R B R2 U'
1083	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:48 PM	00:15.62 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R' F2 D B' D' L B U L' U
1082	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:30 PM	00:10.73 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B R2 D' L' U B' D B D2 L'
1081	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:24 PM	00:10.51 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' U F' U B2 U R' B F U
1080	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:01 PM	00:11.90 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F' L2 U R' D' F D' L' F2 R
1079	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R B D' R2 D2 B' F' R D' R U'
1078	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:18 PM	00:12.20 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R D' R L' U' F' L' B2 L'
1077	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:56 PM	00:11.09 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B U L' F' L' B' D F U R' U2
1076	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:35 PM	00:10.60 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D B' F R2 B2 R' D' B' R2 D L2
1075	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:15 PM	00:10.92 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U B U L F D L' F' R L
1074	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:51 PM	00:13.79 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B R L' F' R' B' D R' F2 L'
1073	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:27 PM	00:12.14 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' R F' R' L'
1072	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:07 PM	00:08.68 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B U L' F D R U F D2
1071	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:42 PM	00:14.33 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 B R' F2 R B F L U' R F U2
1070	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:21 PM	00:12.50 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U R' B L' B' F R' U2 F' U'
1069	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:27 PM	00:13.81 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B R U2 B2 U F L' B' L' D U
1068	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:05 PM	00:12.97 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F L2 B2 L' B' D2 L F'
1067	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:44 PM	00:13.16 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 F L F2 U B L2 B' L2
1066	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:23 PM	00:11.48 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L B R2 U' F2 D L' B' F2 D' U2
1065	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:00 PM	00:12.64 R2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U F2 R' D' B' F2 R L' U' R' B' D2 U2
1064	Jun 24, 2014 7:55:36 PM	00:13.71 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D' R' U' F2 L2 B L D' F'
1063	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:58 PM	00:11.70 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B R L' B2 F' D' L2
1062	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:32 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 U F' R' D B' D2 R2 D U'
1061	Jun 24, 2014 7:53:08 PM	00:10.35 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' D' B D R2 U B' U' F2 R D2
1060	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:59 PM	00:12.02 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' U2 B' D' B' L2 F' D2 R L' U2
1059	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:04 PM	00:12.72 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F R' B D R F2 D U R' D' L'
1058	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:39 PM	00:11.77 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B L2 D' B' L F' D2 L'
1057	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:16 PM	00:13.39 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' F L' F' R2 B' D2 F' R U L' U'
1056	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:49 PM	00:12.91 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' L D2 F D' R L B2 U'
1055	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:25 PM	00:13.03 D F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B2 F2 R' B' D U' F R' D2
1054	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:05 PM	00:12.05 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 U' B' U' R L' U B F' U
1053	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:40 PM	00:10.92 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R L2 U' B2 L' B F2 U' F L F'
1052	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:17 PM	00:10.46 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D R F U' R2 L' B2 U' B' F2 D L'
1051	Jun 24, 2014 7:44:57 PM	00:11.18 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 U F' L2 U L' B' D2 U L' B D' U'
1050	Jun 24, 2014 7:43:34 PM	00:10.04 L2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 L2 D R' L' U B R2
1049	Jun 24, 2014 7:42:17 PM	00:12.22 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' B D2 F R' B' U2 F2 L2
1048	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:56 PM	00:13.08 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F D' F2 L2 D' R' U' F U' R L2
1047	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:31 PM	00:13.54 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B D' U' L2 B2 F2 U F L' U
1046	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:37 PM	00:10.85 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 D' L' F R D2 B R' U
1045	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:17 PM	00:12.23 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B D' R D F U B D' B' L' U2
1044	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:47 PM	00:11.38 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' L' F2 L' U' B' U2 L F R' D U'
1043	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:23 PM	00:13.15 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R B' L2 F' D2 U L' B' R' L2
1042	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:00 PM	00:12.12 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D L F L B D2 F2 U2
1041	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:34 PM	00:13.53 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D U R2 L2 B' R D2 F' U L2 F2 R' U B' L2
1040	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:07 PM	00:13.75 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U B R' U'
1039	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:41 PM	00:12.92 R2 D' U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L F R2 L2 F' R F' R D B L2 U'
1038	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:18 PM	00:12.19 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F' D B L D' B F2 D2 R' B2 U'
1037	Jun 24, 2014 7:36:19 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F D2 R' L2 B D U2 F' U' R U2
1036	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:55 PM	00:13.03 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D F' L' F U' F2 D' L2 U2 R' U2
1035	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:30 PM	00:11.33 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B' D2 R2 L B2 R U L D' R L
1034	Jun 24, 2014 7:34:57 PM	00:12.21 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D' L F2 R D F' D' B' L' B2 R2 D'
1033	Jun 24, 2014 6:54:16 PM	00:11.54 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 U B' F U L U' R2 B D2 B R2
1032	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:54 PM	00:12.18 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F2 D' B' U R' U2 L' F2 U' L'
1031	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:30 PM	00:11.98 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B U' F' R2 D U' R' L' U R' D
1030	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:38 PM	00:14.79 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 F D F R B D R L F'
1029	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:13 PM	00:13.98 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F R' U2 R2 D R F' D' B' L2
1028	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:50 PM	00:13.02 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' R' B L B2 D B' R' F' U2 R2 U2
1027	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:17 PM	00:12.22 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L' D R F' D' F2 U' R' U2 B U
1026	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:11.95 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B' U2 R' L B' R' D' B' F L2
1025	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:34 PM	00:10.65 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B D B2 D2 L F D' F2 U F' R
1024	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:10 PM	00:13.32 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 B F' L D2 L D L F2 U B2 L'
1023	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:47 PM	00:11.33 B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R L' F' L' B' U' F R2 F' R
1022	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:20 PM	00:13.51 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R U' L' B2 R2 B F2 D L' F2 U
1021	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:57 PM	00:13.79 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 L R2 B2 U B R' L D' B F2 L'
1020	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:36 PM	00:11.60 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B D' R' B2 L' U' F D2 F2
1019	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:12 PM 00:13.93 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' U' F' L D' B2 U R2 D R B F2 U'
1018	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:50 PM	00:12.19 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F D' F' U B2 U2 L' B2 U
1017	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:32 PM	00:10.39 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U B D2 R B' R U2 L' B' U
1016	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:13.61 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U R' B F2 U B L' U' B L' D' U'
1015	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:47 PM	00:11.98 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D U2 R2 B U' R2 D B' D U2 B' R L2 U
1014	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:18 PM	00:17.70 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D B2 F' R U2 B2 R' L2
1013	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:56 PM	00:11.61 D' L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L F U2 L2 F' U' B L F D' U2
1012	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:31 PM	00:14.12 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 R D F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' F U
1011	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:06 PM	00:13.24 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B D' R2 F2 U B2 R D2 F L U
1010	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:45 PM	00:10.58 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L' D' F' D2 L D R D2
1009	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:23 PM	00:12.71 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' R' F U2 F2 L' B' F2 U'
1008	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:58 PM	00:12.17 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 L2 F' D' R' U L2 F' R'
1007	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:35 PM	00:11.07 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L' D F2 R2 U' F L' F2 R
1006	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:12 PM	00:09.84 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U F' R F2 L' B F D' F R' F2
1005	Jun 24, 2014 6:28:13 PM	00:10.76 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U B' L D R' B D' U2 F' U2 R D'
1004	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R B D B' F R D' R' F2 R2 U'
1003	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:12.78 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L D2 F' D2 B2 L U' F2 R B' L
1002	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:59 PM	00:12.25 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U B' U2 F2 R F2 U B' U2 B' R U'
1001	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:29 PM	00:11.47 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R B' R' L2 F' L U B2 R2 F'
1000	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:05 PM	00:12.67 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F R2 L' U' B2 D' U2 R D L2
999	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:43 PM	00:10.45 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F' D' R F D F' R' L' B' R
998	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:17 PM	00:14.63 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R' D F L F' U F2 R
997	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:13.65 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L' B2 R L2 D' B' R2 L' B' R'
996	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:26 PM	00:11.79 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F L2 U B U B F D2 U'
995	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:03 PM	00:13.24 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 B F2 D2 B2 R' B' U2 B' D' F2 U'
994	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:40 PM	00:11.05 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L' F U2 B D' U L B2 D U
993	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:15 PM	00:08.86 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U B D' L2 F R B D' U2 B R2 U'
992	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:49 PM	00:11.75 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R' F R U R D B2 U' F' R' D2
991	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:27 PM	00:12.99 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' R L2 F' R D' U' F2 L2 F' U
990	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:00 PM	00:12.54 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U R' B F' R D F2 U' R F U
989	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:26 PM	00:13.19 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L'
988	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:03 PM	00:09.23 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U L' D2 B F L B2 F R F2 D U2
987	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:32 PM	00:14.58 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 D B D' B' L D U' R' B U L
986	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:09 PM	00:13.66 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B' R' F2 U' L' D' B2 R2 F' L' F2
985	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:45 PM	00:11.28 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' L' B2 U L' D2 R2 L D2 R2
984	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:23 PM	00:12.48 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' B U F2 R' D B R D2 R' F U2
983	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:01 PM	00:10.66 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' F' R U2 B' F' D' U F R' L2 D2
982	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:39 PM	00:10.74 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 B' D' F2 R B2 D R2 L2
981	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:15 PM	00:12.52 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' F L U' F2 L U' R L2 F2 D'
980	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:51 PM	00:12.44 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B L F L2 F U L' F' R' L2 D'
979	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L' D' U2 B2 D R U L U' F'
978	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:04 PM	00:10.00 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B' L D F U2 R D2 R' U2
977	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:42 PM	00:11.81 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U F' U L B' L B2 F R2 U' R'
976	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:19 PM	00:11.83 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B F' D' R' L' U' R2 L' F' D
975	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:58 PM	00:11.21 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B D' R' D2 B2 D R2 B' D' F
974	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:37 PM	00:10.58 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B D2 L U R' D' U2 L' F' R' L
973	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:14 PM	00:11.69 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R' U B D2 U2 R' B' L' B2 L' U2
972	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:52 PM	00:11.37 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' L' R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R D' B2 U'
971	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:31 PM	00:10.65 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U R' F' R' D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 F' U'
970	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:09 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B U R2 B2 R2 D B' D U2
969	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:48 PM	00:10.71 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R' B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' L' D F' U2
968	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:26 PM	00:13.89 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 U' F' D' L2 B' D B2 R2 F' D' R' U'
967	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:52 PM	00:12.14 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' B F R' B' L2 U L
966	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:29 PM	00:13.23 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L D L' U2 L' U2 F' D B2 L' U2
965	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:02 PM	00:11.95 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 D' U R B2 F D' R L D2
964	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:38 PM	00:13.21 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U F2 L F' L F2 U2 R' B' F2 U' R' U2
963	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:10 PM	00:11.42 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D R' F R2 B2 D' R D B2 R U
962	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:49 PM	00:10.76 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D U' F' R2 B' R' B2 R D2
961	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:27 PM	00:13.78 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R' B D L' U B2 L' B F R2 U'
960	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:58 PM	00:14.51 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L B' F D' U R' B L2 D2
959	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:33 PM	00:11.88 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D L D' F' D' R2 U L F' U
958	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:01 PM	00:11.96 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R' U R' B' R F' D B2 D' R' D'
957	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:35 PM	00:10.09 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' L B R' U' L' D' U2 L' F D2 U
956	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:13 PM	00:11.42 L2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F D2 U2 R' F R' D L' D' F U2
955	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:50 PM	00:10.00 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L D U2 F L2 B' D U2 F D U2
954	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:29 PM	00:10.35 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B' L F' R' D2 U2 F' R' D' L
953	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:12.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 L B R' F2 D F2 R U' R B2
952	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:11.55 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R F' L2 D' U' L F D2 L' B' U'
951	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:08 PM	00:15.89 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R D2 U F2 L' F U2 L' F2 L U'
950	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:44 PM	00:10.60 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U R U2 L2 D' F' R'
949	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:15 PM	00:11.85 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R D2 U2 B' L2 U' R' B' L2 B' U'
948	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:51 PM	00:13.39 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B' L2 U B' R' D' R2 F' L D'
947	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:12.13 B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F' D2 R' F' R2 B' F' R B' F L
946	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:57 PM	00:11.62 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B U B R' L' U R F2 U2 F' U2
945	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:36 PM	00:12.19 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 R B R2 D' R U R2 U
944	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:13 PM	00:12.99 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B D' L' D L' U B R' D U
943	Jun 24, 2014 6:01:52 PM	00:12.75 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R B' F2 L' D' B' R' U F2 D
942	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:30 PM	00:10.46 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R F L D2 R F' R' F R'
941	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:10 PM	00:12.04 B2 L2 D' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B R' F' L' F' U B' U2 R
940	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:47 PM	00:11.65 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L' F' L2 B' R' F D B' U'
939	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:21 PM	00:15.00 B2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U R D F2 L B F' U2 R F2 L D
938	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:00 PM	00:11.93 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' B2 F' L' B2 R D F D U2
937	Jun 24, 2014 5:57:38 PM	00:11.64 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' L' B' U2 L D B2 R D' F R2 B'
936	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:55 PM	00:13.22 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F R' B' R U R2 D B'
935	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.13 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U B' D2 R U2 F R2
934	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:10 PM	00:14.56 D L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 R D U' R B L D' F R U2
933	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:43 PM	00:15.22 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' R' F' U' L D F2 D
932	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:21 PM	00:11.39 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' D U2 F' U F' D2
931	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:58 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 B' U2 L' D R2 B U B' R2 F R'
930	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:11.58 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' U2 R F2 D' U B
929	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:15 PM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B R B' F L2 U'
928	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:50 PM	00:13.10 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' R' L2 U B D' R2 F2 R' U'
927	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:20 PM	00:12.32 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' B L' B' R2 L2 D F' L2 D F'
926	Jun 24, 2014 5:52:20 PM	00:14.26 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R' B D' L F R B R2 B2 F2 D'
925	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:56 PM	00:14.04 D U B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 D L2 D U L B U2
924	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:34 PM	00:12.93 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F' L U' F2 U B F' R U2 L' U
923	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:11 PM	00:11.56 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B' L B F R' B2 D' B2 F D
922	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:47 PM	00:11.30 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D B' U2 L D L2 B R L B U2
921	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:13 PM	00:15.40 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F U2 R B' L' D U B R2 D
920	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:13.14 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B R' F R' B2 R B F2 L' D U
919	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:17 PM	00:11.73 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' U R' L' F' U B L B'
918	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:56 PM	00:11.47 B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' R L2 F U2 R U' R B2 F' R2 U2
917	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:33 PM	00:12.92 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L D' R' B' D' R' F L2 F2 L2
916	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:06 PM	00:13.42 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 R2 D' R L2 F2 U2 L2 D'
915	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:42 PM	00:10.07 D B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B R2 U2 R2 L' D' U B L
914	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:21 PM	00:12.57 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' B U2 R' U' F' D' L' D2 L' D
913	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:59 PM	00:11.42 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D R' D' R' B L F' R' L2 F2 D2 U2
912	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:36 PM	00:13.90 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R D2 F' D R' L B' F2 R L' U'
911	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:15 PM	00:09.82 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 R D2 R2 D' R2 B R' D U B
910	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:55 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D' L' B' F U' F D'
909	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:32 PM	00:11.06 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B D' F' L2 B' U2 R' D' U R
908	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:02 PM	00:15.25 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B D2 L D' B' R' F L' U' B D'
907	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:39 PM	00:12.90 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D U B D L B U' L B' D B L2 U'
906	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:16 PM	00:11.62 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 L D' L2 B' U R' D2 L B D L2
905	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:10.77 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D R' L' D' U' F U2 L' B2 U
904	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:33 PM	00:11.62 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F' B2 R D F' U' F2 D' B D' U'
903	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:10 PM	00:12.71 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L' U B U2 L F2 D' L' B'
902	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:46 PM	00:13.65 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L' F D R2 B2 D2 L2 F U' F'
901	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:25 PM	00:11.92 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' D' L2 U R U2 L2 F2 U'
900	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:56 PM	00:13.87 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R' U' B U' R F' D R' D
899	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:36 PM	00:11.75 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U F R' L' B2 U' R2 U'
898	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:17 PM	00:10.98 D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B2 D' L' D R2 D2 B D
897	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:46 PM	00:15.44 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 D2 R U R L' D F U2
896	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:24 PM	00:10.98 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' U R F' U2 F D2 R2 L' D'
895	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:52 PM	00:12.32 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U' L B' R L2 U' F D2 F2 U'
894	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:31 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 F' L' D2 B' R' B' F U R2 B' U'
893	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:05 PM	00:12.49 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' D' B' R2 L' U2 B2 R F' D2
892	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:43 PM	00:11.32 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D' R L' B D' R' U2 R2 L' U R2
891	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:11.36 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' U B2 F2 R' D' L B' F R U
890	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:00 PM	00:13.61 D B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F' R' F' U2 L' B D' U' F' D2 U
889	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:32 PM	00:09.80 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 U' L D B2 U' F' L2 U'
888	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:10 PM	00:13.03 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' R2 L2 F' L F' L' B D2 U' F2 D2 B
887	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:10.16 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L D' F' D2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2
886	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:05 PM	00:15.32 F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 F2 L U2 F' D L' U' B' F L' U R2
885	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:11.04 D B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U B2 R2 F' R' B' R F' U2
884	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:21 PM	00:13.59 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F R' B' F2 U B' U2 R B R2
883	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:01 PM	00:11.50 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L' R2 B U2 R B2 D' L' U2 F U2
882	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:35 PM	00:12.77 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L D2 B' U B' D F2 R' F2 L
881	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:14 PM	00:09.30 F2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F' R' U L B R U F' U'
880	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:52 PM	00:10.70 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B U2 L2 D' B2 R B U2
879	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:31 PM	00:10.97 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R D' B F' U' F D2 U B' L
878	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:12.57 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F D B' L2 F2 R' L' U2
877	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:48 PM	00:10.08 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B U2 F D' B' R2 U2 R' F U
876	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:14 PM	00:10.02 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U L2 F D2 U F R2 B U2 R F R' L'
875	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:53 PM	00:12.81 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' B L2 D2 U2 L U2 B' D' F' L' D'
874	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:30 PM	00:12.13 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F' D R' B F' D L' U' F' D B'
873	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:06 PM	00:14.86 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 D F U' R' U2 L B' R' U F' L' D'
872	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:43 PM	00:12.49 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' L B' R' U' F D L' D2 F U2
871	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:14 PM	00:15.50 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D U' R' B' U' L B' U' L2 U B' U'
870	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:51 PM	00:12.29 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L B' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L'
869	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:28 PM	00:14.31 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 L F D' U2 R D' F D
868	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:04 PM	00:11.96 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R' L' B D2 F2 D' L F' D B
867	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:41 PM	00:10.31 B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B' R2 L' B' U2 B D2 U R B'
866	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:17 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L' U B D' U2 F2 R' F D2 L F'
865	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:55 PM	00:10.57 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 D2
864	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:33 PM	00:11.20 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B L F D' R B2 L2 B' D2 U
863	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:01 PM	00:09.92 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R B' L D B U2 R B' L' F2 D2
862	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:40 PM	00:11.45 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U' R B' L F R F' L
861	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:17 PM	00:12.90 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U F2 R' D' L U F' U' F2 U R D2
860	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:49 PM	00:14.08 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D R D F R' L B' F2 R2 B U'
859	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:27 PM	00:11.29 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U R B2 D L U R' D' B' D2 R F'
858	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:01 PM	00:12.52 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 F L B2 L2 U' R2 F D
857	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:37 PM	00:12.81 B2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F D2 B' D U L D' L' B'
856	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:15 PM	00:13.39 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 D F2 R' D U2 R2 F2
855	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:50 PM	00:12.36 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L D R' B D R' U' R2 D2 F R2
854	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:27 PM	00:13.06 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B' D' U2 R D2 B' L D2 U2
853	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:04 PM	00:12.42 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 R' D B2 F' D2 R' U B2 R
852	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:41 PM	00:12.35 F2 D B2 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R U2 R2 F' D' L' B' U B2 D
851	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:10 PM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' B R' L2 F' R U' F2 U F U2
850	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:23 PM	00:10.78 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F D' B' D2 L U' R B2 F' D U2
849	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:01 PM	00:11.90 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 B' U B F L D' R' D B' D2
848	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:59 PM	00:14.28 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D2 B F R L2 F D F'
847	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:35 PM	00:11.48 F2 U B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' L U' L' F' R' D R2 D' U'
846	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:13 PM	00:13.45 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D' L D2 B' F' L B
845	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:51 PM	00:10.91 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L F2 D' B L' F R2 B' U B' D'
844	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:28 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L B2 D F2 R L2 B2 D L
843	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:06 PM	00:13.63 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' L D F' L F R' D' F L' U
842	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:44 PM	00:11.80 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U R' U2 F' R2 U B' L U B F' D'
841	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:22 PM	00:11.82 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R F' R U L2 U L' B R2 B U'
840	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:24 PM	00:10.66 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 R B' U F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L'
839	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:10.68 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L F' R' B' L' U R2 L2 U F D
838	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:40 PM	00:13.18 R2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B2 L F D2 R2 L D R2 U L' D2
837	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:18 PM	00:13.20 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U F' R D B F R' L' F D
836	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:58 PM	00:10.62 D R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2 F' R B' U' L B' R' L' U' L2
835	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:32 PM	00:17.99 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' D B2 D R' U' F2 D' R2 D2
834	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:07 PM	00:11.70 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 F R' D L' U R D2 R2 D' B' D2
833	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:34 PM	00:13.88 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U2 B' D' F L B U'
832	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:02 PM	00:13.10 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 D R' D R' B' D' R' D2 L' U' R2 U2
831	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:40 PM	00:12.04 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' F D F' R' B D2 F' U
830	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:17 PM	00:11.64 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' D F2 D' U B R2 D L U2
829	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:55 PM	00:13.24 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R B2 L' F' U F L B' D2 R2
828	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:31 PM	00:13.08 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R' B2 F' U B' L F2 D2 B2 L2 D'
827	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:11.77 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 B' D2 U' L' D' F2 D' R2 L2
826	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:46 PM	00:12.88 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' L' U R2 D B R' D' B2 F L
825	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:23 PM	00:11.26 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 U R' F' D U F' R' F' D'
824	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:03 PM	00:12.06 D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F' R2 F' U2
823	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:11.68 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L F2 D B2 L B' L2 B' D2 B F2
822	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:18 PM	00:11.43 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U L U F2 U' B R' U'
821	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:52 PM	00:14.12 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 B' D R F D2 B L' D
820	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:29 PM	00:11.03 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D R F2 U' R' D' B' F2 D2 B D2
819	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:08 PM	00:12.38 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' F U2 B U R' D' R2 B2 D' R D
818	Jun 24, 2014 5:07:08 PM	00:12.42 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' D R' U L B' D L F R
817	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:45 PM	00:14.82 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' F U2 R2 D' L' B2 F D
816	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:24 PM	00:10.42 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' F R2 D B U B R F2 R2 U2
815	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:58 PM	00:12.81 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R' F L' F2 L' U F' R' D R2 U'
814	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:27 PM	00:12.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D L' B U L2 D R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2
813	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:44 PM	00:13.31 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F L' U' B' F2 D L F2 U' R2 D
812	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:19 PM	00:13.81 B2 U' B2 D' U F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B U R' U' R F L' B' L B
811	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:56 PM	00:13.18 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L B U2 R' F' D B2 L B' U2 L2
810	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:31 PM	00:11.42 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U' L D R2 B' L' D R2 L'
809	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:07 PM	00:12.54 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U B L D' R' B' D2 B D
808	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:42 PM	00:10.59 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F D2 U L' U F' R' D' F2 L2 F'
807	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:18 PM	00:11.58 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D' L D2 U' B2 R2 L'
806	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:55 PM	00:13.31 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B D' L' U' B' D' B2 U' L F2 D
805	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:29 PM	00:12.05 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L B' R' L' F U2 F2 D2 U
804	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:07 PM	00:14.14 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' U R2 D' B2 L U2 B R' B2 U2
803	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:45 PM	00:10.45 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 L2 U' B' F R L' U' R2 D'
802	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:23 PM	00:10.48 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' R2 L U' L U' L'
801	Jun 24, 2014 4:59:57 PM	00:13.33 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L' F' D2 L2 D B D2 L' F L2 U'
800	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:41 PM	00:14.32 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R' L D' U F' U2 L' D' R' F U
799	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:18 PM	00:13.27 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R B R' D U2 F2 D2 F D2 U'
798	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:54 PM	00:12.04 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U2 R F L F2 U' L2 U2 L' B D'
797	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:32 PM	00:11.05 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B' U L2 B R D2 B2 L' B'
796	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:12 PM	00:12.22 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L' B' R2 L' F U' R' U2 L' F U2
795	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:28 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R' B L' F U2 B R B2 D' L'
794	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F L U2 B2 L B' U2 B2 F' U' R
793	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:37 PM	00:11.04 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D R U' F2 D2 F R2 F2 R' U2
792	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:11 PM	00:11.71 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U L' D B U' L D R B2 R' F' U2
791	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:47 PM	00:11.88 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U L' F' L B D' F2 R' U2 B2
790	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:20 PM	00:12.94 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L B U' B R D U' R2 L F' U'
789	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:54 PM	00:12.43 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R' B' U R2 B L F' D L2 B L'
788	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:27 PM	00:12.42 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B F2 D F' R2 F2 L B D U2
787	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:32 PM	00:12.64 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B R2 F' L' F2 D R' B' L U2
786	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:07 PM	00:12.75 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B D' U' B D' L' B2 R' B' R'
785	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:42 PM	00:14.96 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 B' L D F D2 U' B F2 U
784	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:16 PM	00:13.97 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F U2 L2 B' L' U' R2 L2 B L2 U'
783	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:11.36 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L' D' B' R' B D F R U R2 U
782	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:31 PM	00:10.41 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' L' B2 R B U F R L F2 U2
781	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:09 PM	00:12.72 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 R L' D' L2 U' B R D U'
780	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:45 PM	00:10.93 D F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' U R D' B' F2 U' B L B' F2
779	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:20 PM	00:12.77 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 B' F2 R' U F2 R' L2 D2 B' R' U'
778	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:57 PM	00:14.29 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L' D' F' D2 U B' D2 B' U F'
777	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:24 PM	00:14.79 L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R U' B L D R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2
776	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:02 PM	00:12.54 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 U B' D' R2 F2 U L D' U F R' L'
775	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:39 PM	00:13.08 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B U2 F D R' L' U2 F R2 D' U'
774	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:16 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' U2 R' F' L D' F U2 B L2 D'
773	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:53 PM	00:11.42 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L U2 B U' B D' R' D2 L'
772	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:31 PM	00:12.33 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D L' F' U R L' D2
771	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:28 PM	00:14.03 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F D B2 L D R L2
770	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:00 PM	00:14.84 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R B U' F L2 B D2 R F2 D' U'
769	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:41 PM	00:09.72 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U F' L U' B' U2 F' U F2 U2
768	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:07 PM	00:13.85 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F R' F L U' F2 U2 L F D2 U'
767	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:40 PM	00:14.57 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D B' R' U' B L' D2 F2
766	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:15 PM	00:12.46 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 F R2 U' B F L' U
765	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:51 PM	00:14.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L B' F' U' L' D F2 R U2
764	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:12.58 D L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' U2 F U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F' D'
763	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:03 PM	00:11.82 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 R D' U F R' U' L U B2 L U
762	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:42 PM	00:09.91 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 L' F2 R2 F' U2 B' D U'
761	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:18 PM	00:14.80 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F R' U' B F2 U2 R D2 F L'
760	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:56 PM	00:11.70 U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L' D' F' D2 U F U B R
759	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:33 PM	00:12.85 D U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' D R B' R2 B U' F2 D R L'
758	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:04 PM	00:15.52 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' D U' R2 F' L' D B2 L' D'
757	Jun 24, 2014 3:13:19 PM	00:12.99 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 U R2 U L'
756	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:53 PM	00:14.09 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R U' R D' B L F2 R' L U2
755	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:09 PM	00:12.26 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R' D' R' B' F2 L B2 D F' R'
754	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:12.59 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' B R F' U' R B' R2 U' R L'
753	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:22 PM	00:12.48 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R' B D U R' D2 L' F' L2 F D2
752	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:55 PM	00:12.88 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B' R' D U' R2 B' R2 L2 B' U
751	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 F' L' U' B D' B' U B2 L'
750	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:04 PM	00:11.78 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' F L' F D2 B2 F' D2 R' U' L2 U'
749	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:38 PM	00:12.46 D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B U R2 D2 B R F D' L2 B2 U'
748	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:12 PM	00:14.60 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 D F B2 R D' U' F2 L' B' F' R U'
747	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:48 PM	00:11.93 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R D U B L' U' B' U2 L U F'
746	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:25 PM	00:12.44 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' R D
745	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:57 PM	00:16.11 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F D2 F U R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U'
744	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:32 PM	00:12.99 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' L' U R F L B D R2 L' F2
743	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:05 PM	00:11.98 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B L U R F' R2 B2 F' R2 D'
742	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:57 PM	00:13.11 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F D' R' B' R2 U F' R2 B
741	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:30 PM	00:12.36 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R F D' B D R2 L' B2 R' D L2
740	Jun 24, 2014 3:03:48 PM	00:12.82 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U'
739	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:50 PM	00:13.98 D L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D L' B F' D U L' D R2 D2 B U
738	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:29 PM	00:11.18 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B' R' D' U' B L D2 F R' L'
737	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:52 PM	00:13.41 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U' R L' D' F2 L2 F' D' U'
736	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:25 PM	00:13.61 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R' D F' D' B' R' U' R' D2 F2 U2
735	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:03 PM	00:12.29 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B' D' R L D2 U' B' R2 D R' U'
734	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:41 PM	00:12.22 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L F L2 D B D2 R' L F U' L
733	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:19 PM	00:10.43 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L D2 U F' D R L' B2 R2 F
732	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:52 PM	00:11.99 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L D' L' D R B U R2 L U2
731	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:02 PM	00:12.33 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 B D' R' U2 L F' D L' B L2 D'
730	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:39 PM	00:12.65 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L' D' B F2 R' F2 R F' R U
729	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:17 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R B' U2 L F' R D B2 F' D F'
728	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:45 PM	00:11.63 D' U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F L U' B R' F U R2 B' U
727	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U B U' B2 F' U L D' B'
726	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:53 PM	00:10.88 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 U R2 F R' F' D' L' F'
725	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:32 PM	00:10.99 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R' D' B2 U' F R D' U'
724	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:05 PM	00:12.45 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L' D2 L' B2 F R2 D' B D2
723	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:45 PM	00:10.75 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R B' F' R' D U' F U L2 F2 D2
722	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:20 PM	00:12.94 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L D' R D2 B F L' U2 B D U'
721	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:55 PM	00:12.82 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B F L F2 D2 L' U L2 F R
720	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:22 PM	00:11.15 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F B2 D R D' B' R U B
719	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:58 PM	00:11.45 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F L B' D2 U' L2 B' U' R
718	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:36 PM	00:13.12 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D F R2 B D' B2 R U' B2 L' U'
717	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:12 PM	00:12.24 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' B' R' B D B' R' U' R L' F2 U
716	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:51 PM	00:11.21 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L' B' D U' R2 D2 F' U'
715	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:31 PM	00:09.46 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' F' R' B L U R L
714	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:06 PM	00:13.29 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D' R2 F R' L2
713	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:45 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U' R2 B' D' U2 B' R' L D' B' F R2 U'
712	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:23 PM	00:10.74 L2 D L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L' B R U' B' R' D' R F'
711	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:57 PM	00:12.83 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F D R2 F L' B L F' R' D' U'
710	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:34 PM	00:13.06 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D F D' R B L' B2 D' U
709	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:08 PM	00:13.09 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L F2 L U' B' U F' D'
708	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:48 PM	00:11.13 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R U2 R B U2 F' D' U2 F L' D2 U2
707	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:20 PM	00:10.99 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U F2 U F2 L' B F2 D2 B' U' L' B' F' R U'
706	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:00 PM	00:11.05 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B L F' D' R' B F' R L2
705	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:40 PM	00:09.48 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R B2 L U' R B' R2 L' U B'
704	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:14 PM	00:11.98 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F' R L U' R B' F' L D R2 D
703	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:54 PM	00:09.93 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B2 D' F2 R B F2 R2 L
702	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:29 PM	00:12.26 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D F D' L F' R2 F2 D' R' U2 L2 U2
701	Jun 24, 2014 12:16:02 PM	00:12.78 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L B R B U F R L' B2 R' U'
700	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:41 PM	00:12.67 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' L D' F R B2 L D F2
699	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.54 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B R' U B U B2 D F2 U2 R' U'
698	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:56 PM	00:12.65 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' U' B2 R2 D R' B2 F' D2 U2
697	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:26 PM	00:12.91 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' U2 F' U' R' F' R'
696	Jun 24, 2014 12:13:16 PM	00:13.21 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F L B R' D F D2 R L
695	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:54 PM	00:10.45 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R B' R' B D' L B' L2 B' L' U'
694	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:29 PM	00:11.24 B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' D R' F' L2 B' F2 L
693	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:58 PM	00:11.58 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U R2 B2 R F' R2 D2 F D' U'
692	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:35 PM	00:12.13 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B' D L' F2 R U F' D' U2
691	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:16 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F D L2 B2 F U2 L B' R B2
690	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:50 PM	00:14.55 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 D U R2 B' D' L' D'
689	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:27 PM	00:14.76 R2 D2 R2 D U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' U' L B2 U
688	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:04 PM	00:14.55 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F R D' L U' R' U L2
687	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:43 PM	00:10.50 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' U B U' L' F L2 F L' U'
686	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:21 PM	00:12.89 D' L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' L' D' B R' L2 D R' B L' U'
685	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:52 PM	00:12.24 R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L B2 F D' R U2 L2 F2 D' U2
684	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:32 PM	00:11.21 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B F' D' R B' L B D2 R B L'
683	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:06 PM	00:10.51 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' L B2 U' R' B L2 D R' B U'
682	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:41 PM	00:13.08 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R D' F' D R2 U2 R F U2 L
681	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:18 PM	00:14.45 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R' D' R2 L D L' F U' L2 U2
680	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:55 PM	00:11.71 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R D2 B' L2 F' L' F R' D U2
679	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:26 PM	00:16.66 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R' F2 D B' R' D' U B2 D' L2 U'
678	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:05 PM	00:10.37 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 B R2 L' B R B2 L2 B L U'
677	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:40 PM	00:09.90 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F' D' L U' L' U2 B D2 U R
676	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:10 PM	00:13.05 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U R U' F R B L D' B D2 B L'
675	Jun 24, 2014 12:04:03 PM	00:13.22 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F' U R2 F' L D' R' F D2
674	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:34 PM	00:16.27 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F D U2 R D2 R2 L F' U' R2 U
673	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:13 PM	00:10.28 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L U R2 B' L' U' L2 B2 R' D' U'
672	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:49 PM	00:12.39 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B U R' D' L U R' F' R B' D
671	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:12.78 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 F R' F2 D B' F U2 B' R U2
670	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:13.29 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B U2 F D' B' U2 R2 B' L D2
669	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:28 PM	00:14.42 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B U2 B D' R2 U L' F' U F' U'
668	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:05 PM	00:11.74 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 R F' D R2 B U' B2 L F' L2
667	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:45 PM	00:11.18 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D' R B U2 R B' F'
666	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:23 PM	00:12.49 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L' F2 L D2 F L' D' U2 B L
665	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:02 PM	00:11.92 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D B' L2 D R F' L U L2 D B R'
664	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:41 AM	00:11.19 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L' U' B D' B2 U2 B' U' L D'
663	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:15 AM	00:12.32 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R U' L' F2 D' B' L' D' R2
662	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:55 AM	00:10.19 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' B2 D F L D2 B F2 D2 U
661	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:29 AM	00:13.27 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L' F' L' D2 F2 R D2 B' U' R'
660	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:06 AM	00:13.91 L2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R U L2 D' F' R' L' F' D F2 U2
659	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:42 AM	00:09.90 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 F B2 D L F D' B U2 R2 F L'
658	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:11.53 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D L B2 F L' B' U2 B2 U L' D
657	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:38 AM	00:13.58 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L' F R' F2 D B2 L U R D2
656	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:01 AM	00:13.30 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U R D F2 L2 F L B' U
655	Jun 24, 2014 11:55:11 AM	00:14.69 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U R F U' F2 R2 B' F R' D2 F U'
654	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:49 AM	00:11.07 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' D R B U2 F' L2 B F' L2 D'
653	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:26 AM	00:10.99 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F U' R B F U' L U' R2 D U
652	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:03 AM	00:13.15 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R' F' U2 R U B D' R' B D'
651	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:39 AM	00:12.19 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B' F R' D' B2 U' B' R U'
650	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:18 AM	00:11.09 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' B' D R2 F R D B D'
649	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:51 AM	00:13.51 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F R2 L U' B L' B' F2 R' D2
648	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:28 AM	00:12.30 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R' U2 B D R2 B R D2 L' F2 L
647	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:58 AM	00:16.26 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B' R2 F2 U R' B' U' F2 L' U2
646	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:35 AM	00:14.21 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' B2 U F L' B' R B D U2
645	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:13 AM	00:11.70 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U2 L B2 L2 D'
644	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:59 AM	00:13.36 D R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R F2 R2 D' R F L F2
643	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:29 AM	00:13.91 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R' F' U L' F2 D L U' F2 D2
642	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:04 AM	00:13.50 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L U R U' F2 L' D R2 B R' L'
641	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:40 AM	00:13.00 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U L U' R B' L2 D R2 D L' D'
640	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:16 AM	00:10.45 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F' D' U2 R D' B L B' R2 F U2
639	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:58 AM	00:11.72 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 U B L' F' U F L D B' L2 B U
638	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:34 AM	00:13.43 D R2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F L F' R' D B' D' U L F
637	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:15 AM	00:10.70 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B U' R' D' F2 U' R2 F' U2
636	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:51 AM	00:15.52 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B' U'
635	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:26 AM	00:12.16 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R' B' F L' B2 L B L U' B D2
634	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:43 AM	00:14.06 D2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B U' F' D B L B D2 U R' U2
633	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:16 AM	00:13.79 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D U L' F U' L D B2 L F' D'
632	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:53 AM	00:11.63 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 L' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2 U F
631	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:30 AM	00:11.19 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' U'
630	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:04 AM	00:10.12 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L D2 U' L' U L' F' D B F L2
629	Jun 24, 2014 11:42:38 AM	00:14.08 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' L' B' L' F D' L' F U' B' D2
628	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:58 AM	00:10.44 U F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B' U L2 F' D L U R F2 D L2
627	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:37 AM	00:11.51 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B R F R U R2 L2 F2 R' L2 U
626	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:14 AM	00:11.14 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U' B2 R2 U2 R B D R' U' B' R' F2 L' D2
625	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:52 AM	00:12.31 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R' U' L' U2 B2 U2 L B'
624	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:28 AM	00:14.34 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D F2 R' D F2 D' B' R2 F2 L2 D' B' D'
623	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:05 AM	00:12.00 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B' L F L D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2
622	Jun 24, 2014 11:39:37 AM	00:14.05 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D B R2 D U' B R D' L' B2 D'
621	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:55 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B L F2 U F' D R U' B2 F'
620	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:26 AM	00:13.71 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U2 R B' U' L B2 R D U L F
619	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:03 AM	00:12.44 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L B L2 U2 R U' B2 L' U2 F
618	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:42 AM	00:10.87 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R L U' L B' L D' U' B' R' U2
617	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:11 AM	00:14.60 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R D' F' D' U
616	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:46 AM	00:12.76 U B2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B U2 L' F D2 L B' D F R'
615	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:26 AM	00:11.49 U R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U B' U' R B2 U R U' L' F R U
614	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:52 AM	00:14.65 L2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R' U' B2 L' F D2 R' U
613	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:29 AM	00:11.51 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B L D U2 L B' U' R2 B U'
612	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:07 AM	00:11.59 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 F R' B' D2 U2 L2 U'
611	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:23 AM	00:16.05 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F R2 L U2 L' F L D2
610	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:00 AM	00:14.05 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R U' F2 L F D U B D'
609	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:35 AM	00:12.88 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D' U L' U2 L' U F' L' D U2
608	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:12 AM	00:10.26 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F' D L D2 U' B R2 U' R' F
607	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:50 AM	00:12.37 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L D2 R' D L2 F' D2 L2 U B
606	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:20 AM	00:15.86 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F U2 L2 D' F' R' F' U R L'
605	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:57 AM	00:13.20 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B F D' L' B2 U F2 D' L F2
604	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:31 AM	00:11.86 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F D' R B' F2 L' B' L D' U
603	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:09 AM	00:11.29 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F' L F R D' L2 B' L2 D'
602	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:46 AM	00:13.88 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 B R L F R2 B U2 F2 U
601	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:12 AM	00:14.52 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' L' U2 B L2 F U R' L B F' U2
600	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.49 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 R F U' F L2 D2 L2 F R
599	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:12 PM	00:12.56 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F U L' D R' D F D' U'
598	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:46 PM	00:11.84 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' D B U R' B F2 R' D F U2
597	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:24 PM	00:11.81 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 B' L F D2 R2 D' R2 F' L2
596	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:53 PM	00:13.70 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L' B' R F R2 L D' R' F2 D2
595	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:28 PM	00:12.27 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U B U2 R' U F D2 R D R U2
594	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:05 PM	00:11.43 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L D2 B2 R2 B D B U B2 R
593	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:40 PM	00:14.31 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U' F2 D2 U' L2 B F2 U
592	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:14 PM	00:15.11 D' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D B2 L B2 F2 U2 R U'
591	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:10.72 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D F L U2 L D' L U F' D2
590	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:04 PM	00:17.01 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F R U L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U
589	Jun 23, 2014 9:49:35 PM	00:18.66 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' D' U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U'
588	Jun 23, 2014 9:39:12 PM	00:13.63 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R L D' L' U B2
587	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:51 PM	00:11.65 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 U F2 D U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' R F' L2 D2
586	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.95 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' F2 D' L' U' R B' U R' D
585	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B R2 D' B F' R U' R L' F2 U
584	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:37 PM	00:10.65 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' L U2 L2 B R' B2 F2 R U'
583	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L' B' U F' D2 L U2 L'
582	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:47 PM	00:15.60 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R F L U' B' R L B' L' B' U
581	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:21 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B' L B' R2 B2 D2 F U'
580	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:53 PM	00:12.87 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' R F' D B' F2 D2 U F' R2 U'
579	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:28 PM	00:10.04 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B' L U R' U B U2 F2 R'
578	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:01 PM	00:13.12 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L U' B F' U2 R D' U2
577	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:38 PM	00:13.49 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R' L B L2 B' L'
576	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:15 PM	00:11.89 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 L R2 D F' U' F R' B F2 D2 U'
575	Jun 23, 2014 9:32:03 PM	00:14.06 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U F L D' B' R L' D2 R U
574	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:39 PM	00:12.70 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U' F D' B L F U2 F D2
573	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:16 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B R L U' F2 R2 B' D B2 L2 F' L
572	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:49 PM	00:15.25 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F D2 U R2 D L2 F R' U F U2
571	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:22 PM	00:12.54 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' U' B L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 L B' D' U'
570	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:01 PM	00:12.16 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D F L D U R U' B2 U R U2
569	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:34 PM	00:15.24 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L U F' D' B2 R' F2 L' B L2
568	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:11 PM	00:12.71 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 L' U' R L' B2 D2 B' R2
567	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:45 PM	00:13.04 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R' D' L' B' U' F' R B D2
566	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:10.73 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B F2 L' U2 B D2 B D' U L2 U'
565	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:09.81	+2	L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L F R L' B D' U2 L2 B L' U2
564	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:08 PM	00:11.95 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L B' R L' U F' R' F2 L' U'
563	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:13.22 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L F D F2 U L2 U
562	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:18 PM	00:15.37 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L D B' D' F D' L D' R2 U2
561	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:58 PM	00:12.02 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F R2 F' U R' L' U2 F D L2
560	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:24 PM	00:09.79 D2 F2 D U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' U' R B R2 F' R' D U
559	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:02 PM	00:11.73 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B' R B D' R2 D2 U' F' D U2
558	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:34 PM	00:14.22 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L B2 D B L D2 B' D' U
557	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 L U' L' B' L' B2 D B' R D F' U'
556	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:45 PM	00:13.01 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D R' U2 B F' R' F' L D F2 L2
555	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:23 PM	00:13.33 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R F' L' D L B' R D2 B2 L' U'
554	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:18.12 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L B F2 D F' L U2 L B U'
553	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:26 PM	00:14.09 D L2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F' R U2 R' U' L2 U F U2
552	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.22 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 D F' D R' D2 B L B F2 D R'
551	Jun 23, 2014 9:21:46 PM	00:10.69 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U' F2 R' L' D2 U2 F' D R D'
550	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:31 PM	00:12.64 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L B F' R' D L2 D R2 F D
549	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:10 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U B U2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U R D
548	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:45 PM	00:13.70 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D' F L2 F' R B' R F' L U'
547	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:13.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' B R' U' F' D B2 R2 L U2 R' L2
546	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 U B2 F' U' B U' R F' D
545	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:12.08 U' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 B D2 L' U' B' L2 B' R'
544	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:08 PM	00:11.61 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B F R D' L U' L2 D2 U'
543	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:43 PM	00:11.78 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R F U' L' B2 D L2 U' B D U'
542	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:20 PM	00:12.86 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L D2 B D' R U' F' L' B2 D2 L'
541	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:53 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 B' L2 B2 D F R
540	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:12 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' L D' U2 R' L2 F L F
539	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:46 PM	00:13.49 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B L' D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 R D'
538	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:24 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R B R2 B' L2 F' D' R F' U'
537	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:04 PM	00:11.16 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U' B' U' B' U F' U R' U' L B2 U'
536	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:39 PM	00:13.92 D U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 B L' U B F R U F2
535	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:13 PM	00:15.22 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L' D L' D2 L U' B2 R2 F U'
534	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:48 PM	00:12.55 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F D' L' F D' U2 R F2 L D U2
533	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.07 D B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B F U' B' L' U L U'
532	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:57 PM	00:15.45 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' B L2 U R D' L B2 U F2
531	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:34 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L F' R2 L' F L' F' L2 U' F
530	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:09 PM	00:13.62 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B D2 B' U F2 L2 U B' R2
529	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:38 PM	00:14.27 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 R U' L' U2
528	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:16 PM	00:11.47 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L U' F' D R2 U' F' R' L B' U2
527	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:54 PM	00:13.62 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L R2 B' F R B' D2 L2 D2 F'
526	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:30 PM	00:12.59 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B L' F2 R D' B' R F R F D'
525	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:57 PM	00:14.75 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L U' B' D B' U2 L F2 R D
524	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:15.81 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B D R' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U'
523	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:14.47 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L B' R L' D2 B2 L' F D' R'
522	Jun 23, 2014 9:08:23 PM	00:13.79 B2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F' B2 L B' F D R B2 L2 F U2
521	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:59 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' B' U2 R U' L F2 D B L D'
520	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:17.05 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 R F D F2 L' F' D' F' U2 F U'
519	Jun 23, 2014 9:06:14 PM	00:10.44 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' U' F2 L' D' B R2 U'
518	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:49 PM	00:15.02 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L' B' R2 D U2 L' B U
517	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:26 PM	00:11.36 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L B' F2 D L B2 R L U F'
516	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:59 PM	00:11.63 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D U' F' R F L U2 B F D U L U'
515	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:36 PM	00:10.47 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F U' F' R' D B2 L' U2
514	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:12 PM	00:10.58 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B R' L2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' D2 U'
513	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R F' L2 F2 D' F' D' R' D' L'
512	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:06 PM	00:08.67 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' L B U F2 D B2 U2 R
511	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:44 PM	00:12.36 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' D B' R' L2 D F' D L' D' U'
510	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:19 PM	00:13.40 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U F D B' L2 U2
509	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:52 PM	00:13.95 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L U' F' R2 B' L
508	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:13.58 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R L2 B2 F' L B' U' B2 D2
507	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:04 PM	00:11.63 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B' F2 R' D' R' F2 U' L D2 F'
506	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:43 PM	00:12.40 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B D' B' F' L B' R' D2
505	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:19 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D L F' L2 D2 R' F' U R' L F' U'
504	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:57 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F L B' D2 B2 U F L U' F2 L2
503	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:25 PM	00:12.72 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' L' D' F R2 L2 B U' L U2
502	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:02 PM	00:15.33 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 D U' B' R' F R L' F' D2
501	Jun 23, 2014 8:58:38 PM	00:13.64 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U' F L B' L2 U' R B' F2 R2 U2 R2
500	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:32 PM	00:12.12 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F R2 U B2 D2 L D' L B L' D
499	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:10 PM	00:12.57 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' L D' B L2 D U R2 D' B' D U'
498	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 F' R' U' R L' U' R' D' R U'
497	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:23 PM	00:13.19 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R U R B' R' F' R B L
496	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.78 D' U' B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F L F2 R' D R L' B L U
495	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:37 PM	00:11.62 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 F' U' R' F U' R B2 L' U'
494	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:11.61 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' B2 R B' L F R U
493	Jun 23, 2014 6:44:13 PM	00:16.61 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R B' R2 D L D2 L B L' U'
492	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:51 PM	00:13.24 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R L' B U' R2 B' F' L2 U' R
491	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:26 PM	00:14.79 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B R' U2 B D2 F L' D'
490	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:01 PM	00:14.73 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U' F R D2 F2 U B2 R B U2
489	Jun 23, 2014 6:42:21 PM	00:11.87 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F R' L' U2 B D' R' L U2 L'
488	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:36 PM	00:12.07 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' D' U' R B F R' D F
487	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:12 PM	00:10.22 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B U' B F2 U' L B' R' L F' U'
486	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:43 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' F' D L' B D B2 L U2
485	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:18 PM	00:14.57 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L U' F2 L2 B' L B D2 R
484	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:57 PM	00:11.03 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 L' D' F' L2 D B' R' U'
483	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:28 PM	00:12.18 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F D' R2 F2 R L' B' D U
482	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:05 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 F L' U2 R2 F' R2 U B'
481	Jun 23, 2014 6:38:19 PM	00:12.78 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B' U' R' L2 D' R2 B' D U'
480	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:54 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U R' F2 R' D' L2 F U
479	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:28 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B L U' B' D R B R2 F R U2
478	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:14.25 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R' B' F R' B D2 B L' B2 D' U2
477	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:33 PM	00:13.33 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' L U2 B' R F U' R L2 D' B
476	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:01 PM	00:09.39 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 B' R F' L' U' L U
475	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:54 PM	00:14.35 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' R' D' B2 F U F D' U' L U2
474	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:31 PM	00:12.09 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F R B D' L B F D2 U B' U'
473	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:08 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 B U' L2 U2 F D L' D' B' U2
472	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:43 PM	00:14.34 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F D F U F2 R D' R2 L U'
471	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:16 PM	00:11.74 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D U B R L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F U R U'
470	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:54 PM	00:11.67 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U F2 U2 F R' B2 F' U R' D' F' D' U L'
469	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:29 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L' U2 R D' F2 U2 R2
468	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:06 PM	00:13.12 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B F L2 F2 L2 U' L F2
467	Jun 23, 2014 6:31:21 PM	00:13.48 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R F' R D R D B L U' R2 D'
466	Jun 23, 2014 6:30:10 PM	00:12.20 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' F R' B U2 L2 B2 L F2 D U'
465	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:48 PM	00:11.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R F' U' B' U2 R2 B' R' U'
464	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:27 PM	00:11.85 D U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' L B U' R' F L' B2 L' D' U
463	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:54 PM	00:21.78 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F U R' B' R' L D' R D2 B F2
462	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:28 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' F2 R2 L2 D' B F'
461	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:48 PM	00:09.16 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B D B2 D2 U' L2 F' R2
460	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F D' R' F2 R2 U2 F D U' L
459	Jun 23, 2014 6:26:26 PM	00:14.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L2 D B2 R F2 U B U2 R' B' F' L D' U'
458	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:58 PM	00:14.36 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 U L' B D R B' U2 B U
457	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:38 PM	00:10.41 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' F L2 D2 U F R2 U L B2 U'
456	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:13 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R' U2 R' D' F' D' B2 R' U2 L'
455	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:10.76 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B' R' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' D
454	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:29 PM	00:11.66 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' D R U'
453	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:07 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F L2 U R F' U B2 R D2 U
452	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:42 PM	00:12.58 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D R' B' U' R' F D' U' B' L B U2
451	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:20 PM	00:12.02 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U L B' F' D' R L B' F2
450	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:59 PM	00:10.55 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R'
449	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:37 PM	00:12.39 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U
448	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:16 PM	00:12.30 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' L U' B' U' B2 U' B2 F D
447	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:37 PM	00:09.89 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B D F R2 B2 L' D B L2 U'
446	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:16 PM	00:10.98 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F R U R F2 D B' L' D' F D
445	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:48 PM	00:12.87 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' U' B R F' D2 F2
444	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:27 PM	00:10.14 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 F2 L2 B U R B R2
443	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:57 PM	00:12.63 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F L' D2 F U L' B R U2 B'
442	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:32 PM	00:14.17 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R B2 L' U' F' D' B' R U F D2
441	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:08 PM	00:13.19 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D' B' U B L2 F' L U R D
440	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:45 PM	00:11.14 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B D F2 D' R' F2 U' B' R B
439	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:20 PM	00:13.11 U R2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B R D R' B R2 U2 B D' L' U'
438	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:56 PM	00:15.51 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F' R2 U B2 L U' L2 B D' U2
437	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:32 PM	00:13.94 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L D' B D R L' B' L' B2 F'
436	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:00 PM	00:17.05 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' D F' D2 R' U R2 F2 D2 L'
435	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:35 PM	00:12.81 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D L' F' D' L' U' R' D2
434	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:16 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 D2 R F D B L' U F L U2 B D
433	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:49 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D L U B' D' B F D' B R2 L U'
432	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:26 PM	00:12.89 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R2 L' F' R2 B' L D' B' L2 U
431	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:54 PM	00:13.16 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B F D2 R D L' B' R D R U'
430	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:30 PM	00:12.77 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' F D' R F' U L U' F2 L2 U2
429	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:05 PM	00:14.25 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R U2 B D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' F' D
428	Jun 23, 2014 6:13:31 PM	00:12.93 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' R' F' D2 F' D2
427	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:53 PM	00:13.05 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R F D U B' D R' D R2 B2 D'
426	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:28 PM	00:14.52 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F R2 L2 D2 L' B R L2 U'
425	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:55 PM	00:13.34 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L F R' D' R' B2 L2 B U2 L' U'
424	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:32 PM	00:12.05 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D B R2 U L U' L' B2 U
423	Jun 23, 2014 6:10:13 PM	00:16.52 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D L B R D' R2 D2 F' D F' D U
422	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:48 PM	00:11.94 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L B R B' F D R' B2 F' L' U'
421	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:20 PM	00:12.12 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U2 L' D L2 B L' U2 R U
420	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:53 PM	00:11.96 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B L D R U B R2 F R' L' U
419	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:23 PM	00:14.25 D B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L B' R B' F D2 U' L B F2 U2
418	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.33 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L D2 B' R2 B2 D L D2 R2 F' U2
417	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:35 PM	00:10.90 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' R B2 R U' L' D2 F' D' B2 U'
416	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:49 PM	00:12.57 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' U' F' R D L F D2 L
415	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:16.63 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R B' U' F D2 B2 R2 L F2 D' R2
414	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:42 PM	00:12.49 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' F R B' U2 L B' F R' F U'
413	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:06 PM	00:12.95 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L U F' R U' B R B2 F2 L U2
412	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:40 PM	00:13.41 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D F' U' F U2 R' U B2 R2 F' U'
411	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.73 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R U' R L B D2 R2 B F' R2 U'
410	Jun 23, 2014 6:03:02 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U L' F' D B' F2 D U2 F U
409	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:12.38 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 D' R' F' D2 U L F'
408	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:05 PM	00:16.38 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L' B U2 F' D' B2 U'
407	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:38 PM	00:13.03 U' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D L' B2 U2 F' U' R U'
406	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:06 PM	00:14.85 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 R' F' L2 U F D' U'
405	Jun 23, 2014 6:00:12 PM	00:14.41 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B U F' D' F' U R2 F' L
404	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:42 PM	00:12.00 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F L F U B R B L' B2 L' U'
403	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:03 PM	00:13.64 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' R2 U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B D B2 U' R' L2
402	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:27 PM	00:12.35 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 R U2 B U' R' U' B L D L U2
401	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:04 PM	00:13.90 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L D2 L' B' U F R D L2 U'
400	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:41 PM	00:11.96 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' F R' D L' U' F2
399	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:10 PM	00:11.37 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B D2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2
398	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:48 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L' D2 U' L F' D' U R' B' U B2
397	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:14 PM	00:13.56 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D U2 F U' B L U2 L2 D2 U'
396	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:38 PM	00:12.36 L2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' L B' F U R' B' D'
395	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:17 PM	00:12.70 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L2 B2 U R' B F2 R D' U
394	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:49 PM	00:16.70 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D2 L B' L2 D F2 D
393	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:23 PM	00:12.67 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F R L D' U L B' R D L' U'
392	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:56 PM	00:13.42 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R' D F' D2 L B' L' U B' D L
391	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:33 PM	00:12.07 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F L' U' B' D' L F L' B'
390	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:01 PM	00:15.80 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' U' R2 U R' U2 L D B' R' U'
389	Jun 23, 2014 5:52:36 PM	00:11.96 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' R F2 D R' L D' F R2 D2 F2 U'
388	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:57 PM	00:19.83 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' U R' F L2 D B2 R2 B2 U'
387	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.32 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F L' U' B D B R2 B' R L' U
386	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:12.73 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' R F' D2 B' F2 R F R2
385	Jun 23, 2014 5:50:27 PM	00:12.60 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L U' R' F R2 U B R F2 R'
384	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.47 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L B2 R2 D B2 R D' R
383	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:06 PM	00:10.95 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 U' B' U2 L2 F2 L' U R D
382	Jun 23, 2014 5:48:00 PM	00:12.26 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F R F R D L' F D2 U'
381	Jun 23, 2014 5:47:38 PM	00:11.11 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L F D2 L2 D' B2 F' R F
380	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.72 D U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L B' L' U B' U F2 L2 B' D'
379	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:14.64 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U' R' B L2 B2 D' R' F2 D'
378	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:49 PM	00:23.38 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' L U B2 D' R' L2 B' L D U'
377	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:24 PM	00:11.22 L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F' L' D U' L' B' R2 D2 B' R
376	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:00 PM	00:13.31 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B U' R F L' B F' L2 U' R
375	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:31 PM	00:17.40 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D L U2 F U2 B R U'
374	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:09 PM	00:13.24 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B' F L2 B2 D' R' U' R' U F'
373	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:48 PM	00:12.14 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U F' R' L U2 R2 F L' D U R U'
372	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:23 PM	00:13.06 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R B' F' U B' L' U B D' U2
371	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:02 PM	00:11.00 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' B' D L U F U R2 B'
370	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:39 PM	00:14.88 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' B F D R B2 U B2 L2 U2
369	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:00 PM	00:12.73 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B R L U' B L2 U F' U2
368	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:34 PM	00:13.99 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' U L U' R' F L' B' L D U
367	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:10 PM	00:13.31 B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U' R2 L D' B' F D L' B D'
366	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:47 PM	00:13.13 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' R' U' B' D' R F' L' F' R'
365	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:26 PM	00:11.46 D B2 D F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' L' B L2 U F2 U L' F D2
364	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:05 PM	00:12.82 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R L' F' U L D R F2 U'
363	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:42 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D B2 L D2 B' D B2 U F' R2 L F D2
362	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:21 PM	00:11.22 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U R' D2 F R' U' F2 R
361	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:58 PM	00:12.63 U R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B' R' D F' R L' F2 U L D
360	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:10.92 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U B R' F L' D L2 U2
359	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:53 PM	00:11.16 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B' L' B R U2 F2 D' R' U2
358	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:26 PM	00:12.07 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D2 B2 D2 U' R' U F' R' U2
357	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:04 PM	00:11.44 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R B' L U2 B F' L' B2 U L U'
356	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:43 PM	00:11.57 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' U R2 F2 D L B' U
355	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:14.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F R D2 F U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2
354	Jun 23, 2014 5:35:13 PM	00:14.08 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R' L D2 B L F U L U' B2 F D2
353	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:50 PM	00:12.06 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D R U R2 F' U2 L2 U
352	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:28 PM	00:12.49 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' R L'
351	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:04 PM	00:14.69 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 L F2 L' U2
350	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:11.81 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' F L2 F2 D' B F2 D'
349	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:14.46 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B D' U F L' D' B' D R' L'
348	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:35 PM	00:13.23 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' U B R D U L' F
347	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:08 PM	00:16.52 U B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F U F' U R2 L F U' L' U'
346	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:42 PM	00:14.56 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L F2 L2 F' U' L' B R' D U'
345	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:19 PM	00:15.13 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 B' U2 F' D' R2 D R B' D2 L' U'
344	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:54 PM	00:13.58 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D F D' B D2 L' U' R L2 D R2 U'
343	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:31 PM	00:12.12 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B' R F' D' L B2 U' B U' F'
342	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:04 PM	00:15.07 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L F R D R2 L2 F2 L F U2
341	Jun 23, 2014 5:29:30 PM	00:13.37 D2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F R' U R' F U2 R D2
340	Jun 23, 2014 5:24:18 PM	00:14.19 D B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 R2 L
339	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:57 PM	00:11.40 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' U R F R' B R B U2 R2 U2
338	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:33 PM	00:14.16 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B L B2 D B' F2 L F L2 B2
337	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:13 PM	00:12.61 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D' R U F' L' B2 R L F R2 L2
336	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:52 PM	00:12.05 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R' D B R B' U2 L2
335	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:22 PM	00:11.75 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' B' L' B R' B2 D F
334	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:55 PM	00:10.95 U L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F D' U2 L U' R B' D' B2 R U2
333	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:30 PM	00:11.81 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' B R U' F R2 U2 B D B'
332	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:09 PM	00:10.48 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U B' L' F2 R' U B F2 R'
331	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:45 PM	00:11.75 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R D L2 B' D2 L' U2 F U2 B2 U'
330	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:18 PM	00:12.88 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R B U2 F D2 R' D2 B U F U'
329	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:52 PM	00:16.20 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F L D2 B' U' B R2 B F' D2 U
328	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:30 PM	00:12.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 B F' L' D2 R' F D2
327	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:08 PM	00:11.04 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D2 R U B' D2 R' F U
326	Jun 23, 2014 5:18:48 PM	00:10.72 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L F' U L' B L2 U'
325	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:49 PM	00:11.16 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 U L' B' R
324	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:25 PM	00:14.15 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F D2 U' L U' F2 U2 R D' L'
323	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:12.35 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' U' R' L' F' U R' B D2 B2
322	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:38 PM	00:12.02 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R' U2 B F' D' L2 D U L2 U'
321	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:12 PM	00:15.66 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' L B2 R' F2 D' R2 F D U'
320	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:49 PM	00:11.85 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R L B2 D R' B' U' L2 B2 U'
319	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:24 PM	00:14.34 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L U B' F2 D R2 F D2 R D' U
318	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:00 PM	00:13.24 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F' U R' U' L B' D L B2 F U2
317	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:50 PM	00:11.55 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L B2 D B2 F D' U' F' L2 F D
316	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:18 PM	00:12.63 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 U L' D F R U B
315	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:54 PM	00:11.17 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R' U2 F' D2 U R' D' F' U2 B'
314	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:27 PM	00:12.35 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' U F U R U' F2 U2
313	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:10.32 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U' R L2 F' D2 R' U
312	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:36 PM	00:12.06 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R' B U' R2 D F2 U' F' L2 U
311	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:09 PM	00:13.90 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' U' B U B2 L' D2 R
310	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:10.00	+2	D' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F' R U2 B F U L U' R' D2
309	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:11 PM	00:13.95 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 L' U R2 L2 F' R2 D B' F2 D' U'
308	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:38 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D L F U L2 B2 R2 F' R' B U2
307	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' U L F2 R B L' B2 R F' U2
306	Jun 23, 2014 5:07:33 PM	00:09.39 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 B U F R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 D'
305	Jun 23, 2014 5:06:33 PM	00:10.89 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L' D' R2 D U2 L B D' U'
304	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:53 PM	00:15.30 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F R2 U R B D2 L B2 L F2 U
303	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:30 PM	00:13.12 B2 D R2 D L2 D U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 F' L D2 L D'
302	Jun 23, 2014 5:04:58 PM	00:15.92 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L D2 L U' R' L B' F R' U2
301	Jun 23, 2014 5:03:40 PM	00:09.84 U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B R' B' U L D2 L
300	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:50 PM	00:10.97 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' U B R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2
299	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:24 PM	00:14.93 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D' U F L' B2 F' R2 D L' U'
298	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:58 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L B2 R' D B2 R' L' B L' U2
297	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:35 PM	00:12.65 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' B' U2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L' U2
296	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:09 PM	00:11.62 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 D B2 R U B L F R2
295	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:39 PM	00:13.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U' F2 R' B2 F U
294	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:06 PM	00:13.89 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F U2 R' B' R2 F2 L B U2 F2
293	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:31 PM	00:09.44 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R D' R2 L2 F2 D L F D' L'
292	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:10 PM	00:11.66 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D L' D2 F' R' F2 D U2 R'
291	Jun 23, 2014 2:16:48 PM	00:12.93 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R
290	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:58 PM	00:12.96 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R F R D L U F2 L' U F' U2
289	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:33 PM	00:13.70 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 D L D' U2
288	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:05 PM	00:14.87 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U L D' F' U' L' B2 L D' L' D' U2
287	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:38 PM	00:17.23 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' F L' B' D B2 U2 R' U F U2
286	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:14 PM	00:12.37 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D F2 U B' U R' B' F' D2
285	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:49 PM	00:12.26 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 R D' L F2 L U' R'
284	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:25 PM	00:11.70 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' L2 B' L' D2 L U B' L' D'
283	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:04 PM	00:11.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' D2 B U' R2 F R L2 B2 R' U'
282	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:40 PM	00:12.23 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L F' U R2 D' B2 D2 R B
281	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:16 PM	00:14.01 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B U2 L' U' B F2 D2 F U R2 U'
280	Jun 23, 2014 2:11:10 PM	00:14.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 R' L' F R' F R2 F' D R2
279	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:44 PM	00:13.89 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D U F' D2 B' L D2 R' D2
278	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:19 PM	00:14.65 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D R D' U2 B' U' B' R2 U R' D'
277	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:37 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 U F' R2 D2 L' U' R D'
276	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:16 PM	00:11.01 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F R' B D2 U R2 B L F R
275	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:49 PM	00:14.06 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B F' R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R D2
274	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:23 PM	00:12.77 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R B2 D2 B' D' R D L D2 U2
273	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:53 PM	00:13.93 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' R F U2 L2 B' F' D2 L' U' L2 D2
272	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:28 PM	00:14.77 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L' F U B R U R2 F2 R L U2
271	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:03 PM	00:15.43 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R U2 B U' F2 R' L2 B2 U
270	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:36 PM	00:14.85 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' F D' F2 R' D U' L B2
269	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:14 PM	00:13.50 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F U' B U2 R2 B' L F2 L'
268	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:54 PM	00:11.59 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R D B' R2 F' D U' B D2 L D'
267	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:31 PM	00:11.94 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' L' U F L B' R' D' F D B2 D2
266	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B' R' L2 B' D' F D' L2 B2
265	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:46 PM	00:10.46 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 U B' F2 R L' F' R U' L D F' U'
264	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:23 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R' F L' B U' B F' D R'
263	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:59 PM	00:12.80 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F R' L2 U L U F L B L'
262	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:38 PM	00:11.15 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B2 R F L2 B R D' B2 L2
261	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:14 PM	00:11.50 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R' U2 F' D R U2 F' R2 U L
260	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:54 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U B R' F' D B R' L2 D2 R'
259	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:35 PM	00:10.39 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D U L U' F' L' U' B' F' L2 F2 U
258	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:15 PM	00:11.69 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B' D2 R U F' R2 U' L' B R D2
257	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:30 PM	00:12.06 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L D L2 D2 L D' U' B' L' D2 U2
256	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:06 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R U2 F L' D' B' U2 R L' F' U
255	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:45 PM	00:11.64 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R B U2 B R2 D' U2 L B R U2
254	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:22 PM	00:12.69 D B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' L' U B L2 U' B' U L' U
253	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:00 PM	00:11.71 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R B2 U R B' L' U2 F D2 R U2
252	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:37 PM	00:11.42 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B2 L2 B' F D L' U2 F D'
251	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:13 PM	00:12.00 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 R L D2
250	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:28 PM	00:14.88 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B' U L2 F D2 B L F2 R D U'
249	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:01 PM	00:12.92 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 B' D2 U' L F2 R F L U2 B' D
248	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:40 PM	00:12.81 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L D' U B' L U R L2 U' R' U2
247	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:16 PM	00:14.16 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B' D R D' L' U B U B2 L U'
246	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:49 PM	00:18.67 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D L' D' F R2 B D2 L' B' U2
245	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:29 PM	00:10.39 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D U' F2 R' U' B' U' R D2 B' D' F L' U2
244	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:07 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B' R' B R U' R' U' R2 B2
243	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:46 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D R' U F' U2 L U2 B' L U2 B U'
242	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:26 PM	00:10.94 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U R' B' U F' L' U2 R L2 F2
241	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:50 PM	00:09.40 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B U B R2
240	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:30 PM	00:12.69 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' R' U2 L' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U
239	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:05 PM	00:12.91 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' U L F2 R2 L' U
238 Jun 23, 2014 1:52:39 PM	00:14.34 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' D2 L' D' U' F U F' L2
237	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:18 PM	00:10.66 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L B D2 U' R' L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U
236	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:54 PM	00:10.07 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F U' L2 B R' D2 U L D2 R' D'
235	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:33 PM	00:10.65 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 U' B L2 B' R' B' L F2 D'
234	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:30 PM	00:13.64 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F D' B' R D' B2 L D' B L2
233	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:08 PM	00:12.96 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' B F' D2 L'
232	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:45 PM	00:11.65 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L' D2 F U F' L' D R B' U
231	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:23 PM	00:12.14 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B D2 L' F2 U B F' L2 B2 U'
230	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:59 PM	00:12.92 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R' D B' D' B' U F2 U' R F
229	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:35 PM	00:14.85 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' F L' F' R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2
228	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:06 PM	00:13.50 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' F R D R2 B' F2 D' R B2 U2
227	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:43 PM	00:12.71 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D L' F2 L' U F' D F' U'
226	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:13 PM	00:09.25 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B U R2 F' U2 L2 U R' L2 B2 L U'
225	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:49 PM	00:13.50 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F L' D B' R' U' B L' D' U2 F
224	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:22 PM	00:17.32 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R' D F' L' B' R' U' B2 F D' U2
223	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:57 PM	00:13.86 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F D2 F2 R U2 L' F' R L' U'
222	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:34 PM	00:11.90 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D2 F2 D R L2
221	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:14 PM	00:10.85 U R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U B' D R2 F R2 L F L2 F2 D
220	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:50 PM	00:15.31 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D B' R F' L2 U R2 L B2 U' L'
219	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:29 PM	00:10.45 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D B U' R D U' R B' D2 L B2 D
218	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:09 PM	00:11.37 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 B D' R2 B F' D' F2 R D
217	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:44 PM	00:14.00 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D L' U' R' B' U' B2 D2 U'
216	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:23 PM	00:11.22 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D L U2
215	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:58 PM	00:14.92 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B2 R B2 F U2 L U2
214	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:37 PM	00:11.77 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U2 F L F D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 D'
213	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:13 PM	00:12.73 R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L B' R L' D U
212	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:48 PM	00:14.41 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L B' R D2 R B2 D' R'
211	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:13 PM	00:09.72 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R F R U F' R' B D L'
210	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:54 PM	00:10.49 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B L D2 U R' B' F U2
209	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:32 PM	00:12.27 F2 D' U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B2 R F R B' D2 L' U2
208	Jun 23, 2014 1:39:20 PM	00:11.50 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 U' L2 B L' U' L2 D R2 U2 R F' U'
207	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:57 PM	00:14.49 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F2 L' D' L' B2 U L' U'
206	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:33 PM	00:13.75 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R D2 U' R' D R' D F L D
205	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:08 PM	00:14.08 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R B2 L B' F R' B2 U
204	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:48 PM	00:12.07 D' F2 D F2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 D R B2 U B U2 F' D F U R'
203	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:24 PM	00:14.29 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' F' U' B D F' L' D R2
202	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:01 PM	00:13.51 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B R' U R2 F' R B2 L' U2 B' U2
201	Jun 23, 2014 1:36:39 PM	00:13.30 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R B' U2 F R' L2 B' L' D L2 D
200	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:57 PM	00:10.16 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 R B U' F2 R B' D'
199	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:37 PM	00:12.04 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F R U' R' L U'
198	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:14 PM	00:13.73 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L' B L2 F' R' F2 R D F2 U2
197	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:46 PM	00:13.49 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' L U B' D F R2 L U
196	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:27 PM	00:10.59 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 B R D U' B2 D2 R U B' D
195	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:54 PM	00:09.10 D2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 B' U'
194	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:01 PM	00:13.47 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 B R2 D' R D2
193	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:33 PM	00:14.79 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B' L' D U' B R' F' U2
192	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:10 PM	00:12.25 L2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D R D2 U' B2 F R' D' U'
191	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:44 PM	00:14.70 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' D B' U B2 U2 B D
190	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:22 PM	00:12.74 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D U' R B D' R L' B' F
189	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:59 PM	00:13.93 D B2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L F D' U L' D2 R B R2 B2 U'
188	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:32 PM	00:12.73 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 L F' L2 U B D' F2 U R U'
187	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:06 PM	00:17.36 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R' B' R U2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 L'
186	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:44 PM	00:10.83 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R' U R L B' F' D2 R' D2 F D2
185	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:20 PM	00:13.48 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2
184	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:49 PM	00:17.96 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' L2 B' L U2 L2 B L D
183	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:25 PM	00:13.48 U R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R B2 D' B L2 U2 L B2 F2 D'
182	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:00 PM	00:12.23 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B' R F L D' L2 U2 R' F' L
181	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:35 PM	00:13.63 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L F L' D' F D2 B R' L2 D U'
180	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:07 PM	00:17.44 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F R D2 B2 R' F' L' U B2 U2
179	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:46 PM	00:11.42 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R D' L U2 R2 D' R2 F U B D'
178	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:11 PM	00:14.38 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 L F2 R' U B R F L'
177	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:34 PM	00:12.85 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' D' B L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F U'
176	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:12 PM	00:11.25 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' B' F2 D2 U' L' B F' L2 F
175	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:50 PM	00:12.26 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' D' F' R2 L' D2 F' L2 D' U
174	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:27 PM	00:12.97 D B2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' L U2 L B' F2 U2
173	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:59 PM	00:17.57 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L F2 R D' L' D B2 R2 B L U'
172	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:34 PM	00:14.90 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B' F L' U' R' F' U L' B2
171	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:05 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D' B F U R' D L2 D' R2
170	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:43 PM	00:11.71 U B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R2 U B' R D B L U' R2 D2 B D U'
169	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:21 PM	00:11.96 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' U F2 D2 B U R U L D' U2
168	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:55 PM	00:14.08 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R' U B' F U' L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2
167	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:34 PM	00:12.64 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F' L2 F R B' L' F2 U F' L' U2
166	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:13 PM	00:12.08 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L B' L2 D' B2 D2 B L' B2 F' U2
165	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:49 PM	00:13.62 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 B' L D' U2
164	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:26 PM	00:13.94 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F' U2 B' R2 F' R U L' B F'
163	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:58 PM	00:11.81 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L' F' D2 R2 L U2 F U' R' B'
162	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:34 PM	00:11.90 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F D2 R2 U L' F2 D2 B' F R' D'
161	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:12 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B' U2 B L F' D2 U' B U'
160	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:48 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' L' F R' U' R L F' R U
159	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:26 PM	00:13.51 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F U' L U B2 R' B R2 L2 D' U'
158	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:54 PM	00:21.50 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' F' U' F U R2 D' R' U'
157	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:27 PM	00:15.53 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F U' R2 L' B' F R D R' F
156	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:05 PM	00:13.27 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D' R F U2 L U B D' B2 U
155	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:43 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' F' R2 F R' D2 L2 F' D R
154	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:23 PM	00:11.87 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L U2 L B2 D L B' F' D
153	Jun 23, 2014 12:27:08 PM	00:13.74 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L D2 F' D' U2 R' L2 B D' B2
152	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:47 PM	00:11.31 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D U2 R B L2 D L' U2 B'
151	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:26 PM	00:12.01 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 L F' D2 B2 R' D' L2 F
150	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:02 PM	00:13.62 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 L2 U L U B R' F'
149	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:41 PM	00:12.00 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R' F U' B' L2 D B2 F2 L' F2 U2
148	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:14 PM	00:12.63 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R' L U' R U2 B' R2 F U B D'
147	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:51 PM	00:10.71 D F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L2 B D B' R' D2 B2 D2 F' U2
146	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:19 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D L U' F' R D' R U'
145	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:58 PM	00:11.37 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B' R L' U2 F R U F2 D B' U'
144	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:24 PM	00:11.73 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D U' R B F' U' L U2
143	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:59 PM	00:12.69 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L B D R B' U R2 D U2 R' U'
142	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:36 PM	00:13.17 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 L' F2
141	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:12 PM	00:14.50 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F L B2 R2 D2 R' F L' U2 L' D2
140	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:50 PM	00:14.08 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 U' R F' U B2 D' U
139	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:16 PM	00:12.95 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B L' U' F' D B' D' R' B2 D U
138	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:58 PM	00:12.50 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F D L' B' L' D2 L F R L2 D
137	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:36 PM	00:12.32 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F2 U2 L F' D2 L2 U' L D
136	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:13 PM	00:12.07 D' U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D U2 F' D R' B' L' D' U'
135	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:48 PM	00:12.81 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U
134	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:24 PM	00:12.67 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B' D' U2 B L' D U'
133	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:57 PM	00:13.66 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L R2 F' R U L' B D' U2 R' U'
132	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:36 PM	00:12.26 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 L F' L F2 R B'
131	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:12 PM	00:15.01 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' U L' D' U2 F' L' D R2 U'
130	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:51 PM	00:12.27 D' B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D L B R L F' L2 U' R2 B'
129	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:30 PM	00:11.59 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L B2 D2 R L2 B' D R L' D2
128	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:04 PM	00:15.15 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R' U R2 D' U B R2 D2 U'
127	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:39 PM	00:14.57 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L F R' U L' F U B2 L' B2 D'
126	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.19 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 F D' R U' L2 D' U'
125	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:52 PM	00:13.85 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L F2 L D' F R2 B2 D L' D2
124	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:28 PM	00:14.61 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D U2 B F2 L2 U' B U B'
123	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:05 PM	00:11.86 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D B U R' D2 L B2 F D U R D
122	Jun 23, 2014 12:13:43 PM	00:10.88 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B' L D F2 U2 B U L F R2 U2
121	Jun 23, 2014 12:12:25 PM	00:12.80 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 B D F' R B' R2 D' R2 U2 R'
120	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:57 PM	00:12.79 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B' U2 L' D B' D2 U' L F' R U2
119	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:37 PM	00:11.74 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R B' F U' R B U2 R L' D2
118	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:13 PM	00:14.03 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U F2 R F' U' L2 F U' B' L D B' D
117	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:49 PM	00:13.75 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' D B F L2 U F2
116	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:29 PM	00:11.63 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L' B2 R F' U' B U2 R' U2
115	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:06 PM	00:11.43 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U' R' U' F2 U' L' B2 U2 F' U2
114	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:46 PM	00:10.28 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F D2 F U' L' D' F' U2 L U'
113	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:25 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U R' B2 U2 R' D L' F'
112	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:00 PM	00:12.78 D2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R F L' D U B' D' F2 D L2 U
111	Jun 23, 2014 12:08:38 PM	00:13.39 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F R' L2 U' L2 F' D' U'
110	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:55 PM	00:13.02 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L F R2 D' L' B' L2 U B' D' U'
109	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:35 PM	00:11.67 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B F2 U' B U2 B F' L' U L
108	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:04 PM	00:18.49 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D' L F2 R' L U' F
107	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:38 PM	00:14.94 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R F R2 D' F' D2
106	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:09 PM	00:12.86 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R' U R' B2 U2 B' D F' L
105	Jun 23, 2014 12:05:47 PM	00:14.86 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' F2 L2 D' L F L D' B' U2
104	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:56 PM	00:12.47 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U R2 B2 R' B D' L' B2 L' U2
103	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:29 PM	00:14.73 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B R U R D B2 U2 F' L F
102	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:04 PM	00:10.18 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U L F D L2 D' B2 L U
101	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:42 PM	00:10.95 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U' F2 R' B' U' F' L' F2 R2 L U' L U
100	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:07 PM	00:15.41 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 L2 D B R2 B2 D U2 L D2 R D U
99	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:45 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 F D' L' U' B' D'
98	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:14.51 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B' R U L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' D2 U
97	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:11.31 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' D2 U' R' L2 B' D' F2 R2 U2
96	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:32 PM	00:12.35 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 F' D' R U2 B2 D' R2 L
95	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:13 PM	00:10.67 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U B U' L' B' R2 D2 U' F L' B2 U
94	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:52 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F2 D' L2 F R' U B2 D' R' U2
93	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:30 PM	00:12.88 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' L2 U' L2 D2 U' R B D2 F U'
92	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:05 PM	00:14.35 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B U' L D B R' F2 D2 U
91	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:53 AM	00:15.48 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B2 F' U R' F2 U2 B' R2 F2
90	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:20 AM	00:13.64 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L U' B' F R B R' F' L2
89	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:58 AM	00:13.41 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' F L' F L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R' D
88	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:35 AM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' F2 L' U2 R B F' D
87	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:14.76	+2	U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' F L B2 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' R' U'
86	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:44 AM	00:12.36 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' U B' D' R2 D L B' L2 F' U'
85	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:14 AM	00:09.86 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' L R2 U2 L D' B D' B D
84	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:52 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R F' R2 U F L2 U2 B' D
83	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:24 AM	00:13.27 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D' U B
82	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:42 AM	00:16.18 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' U2 F' R' D' B2 D2 U' L' D' R'
81	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:22 AM	00:10.66 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 U F D' L' D2 B L' U'
80	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:00 AM	00:10.84 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F R B' U B R2 F' U2
79	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:38 AM	00:12.58 U R2 B2 D R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F L B2 F U2 F L2 U L2
78	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:12 AM	00:11.19 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' L' U2
77	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:50 AM	00:13.23 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' L' D2 B2 D2 R' L2
76	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:29 AM	00:10.18 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' F R' D2 F L' U' L F' D
75	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:10 AM	00:10.37 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 R F' U2 L B L' D B U2
74	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:49 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F' D R' L D F2 R B2 R' B
73	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:27 AM	00:13.41 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D F2 R' D F D2 B' U' F'
72	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:06 AM	00:11.86 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U R' D R2 D B' U2 R2 B2 D2
71	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:42 AM	00:11.65 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R' L2 D2 B' D F' U' R D' F2
70	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:19 AM	00:13.38 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' R' F' D' R2 L B2 D2 L' B' D2
69	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:57 AM	00:12.92 D' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U R2 B2 R B' F R' L' F U2
68	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:36 AM	00:11.72 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 F' D' R' F' U B R2
67	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:14 AM	00:12.30 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 R' B' U' R' F' R' F U R' U
66	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:54 AM	00:12.09 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B L' B2 F' R2 F R L U' L2
65	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:30 AM	00:10.69 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L B U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2
64	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:09 AM	00:12.33 D B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 D F2 L' D' B' D F2 R2 U' F' R' F U2
63	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:43 AM	00:13.77 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' B F R' U2 B D2 B2 U'
62	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:19 AM	00:13.07 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B U' R2 L2 U' L' B2 L
61	Jun 23, 2014 11:46:50 AM	00:13.08 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 L' B R' U B2 L2 U'
60	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:41 AM	00:10.61 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R U' B U2 B' L' D' U L2 B
59	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:12.91 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' U' B R2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U
58	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:48 AM	00:15.75 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B R U B L' B' R D U B' D2
57	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:24 AM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U' R L F' U R2 U' B2 U R2
56	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:01 AM	00:10.01 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 F' L U B2 U' R' B L' B R'
55	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:37 AM	00:15.17 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F2 L U' B L2 U B U' R U2
54	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:03 AM	00:13.08 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F U B L' U' B' L' B D2 B' U'
53	Jun 23, 2014 11:27:38 AM	00:13.76 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 B L D' B R2 D' L2 B F2 D U2
52	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:50 AM	00:18.21 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 L2 B U' F U R
51	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:28 AM	00:14.73 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F D F2 D2 B U2 R' B' R'
50	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:08 AM	00:11.25 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F R L2 D' R2 L' B' F2 R L2 U2
49	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:42 AM	00:14.74 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' U L D2 B U' L' B2 R' L2
48	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:05 AM	00:14.74 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U B' L D2 L' B' F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U'
47	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:38 AM	00:14.70 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' U' B R' L' B D' U' L F' U
46	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:15 AM	00:10.43 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' L' F' U B2 R D R2 B2 R'
45	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:43 AM	00:17.06 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B L2 B L D L' B L D2 U'
44	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:19 AM	00:11.35 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R L2 U' B' F2 L2 D U2 R F2 U
43	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:51 AM	00:11.59 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B' U2 L2 B' U L F2 R' D B L
42	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:25 AM	00:14.87 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R F' D2 R2 L' F R2 D' L' U
41	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:01 AM	00:14.28 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F' R2 B' U B2 L' F L' U2 F U2
40	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:11.05 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R L D F' U L2 F' U'
39	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:10.89 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' D' R' L B' U R F' R D2 U'
38	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:55 AM	00:13.61 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R U R L2 F' D2 U' B D U2
37	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:00 AM	00:17.65 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F' L U' L B2 R B' F2 L D2 U2
36	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:13.47 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U B L D R' D2 F D' L' F' L2 D'
35	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:16 AM	00:11.31 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F L' D' R F' D2 B L2 F2 D' U'
34	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:40 AM	00:09.09 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U2 F' D' B F' U' L B2 D L' D'
33	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:16 AM	00:11.42 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B' D' U F L' B' R' B' F' L' U2
32	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:54 AM	00:11.15 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B' R2 U' R' B2 R' D L2 B U
31	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:12.46 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 U' B' L B U F U' R D2
30	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:04 AM	00:13.54 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F U B' R' U' R' B2 D' L D2
29	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:40 AM	00:12.43 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L D2 B2 L2 D' U2
28	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:19 AM	00:13.07 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L B F2 L B F D U R2 D' U'
27	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:52 AM	00:12.86 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B' R D2 U2 B' D' R2 F R' U'
26	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:15 AM	00:09.65 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L' B2 D L B R2 L' U' F R F
25	Jun 23, 2014 11:14:54 AM	00:11.04 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D F' D B R2 U
24	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:27 AM	00:15.19 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R B L' F R' D B F2 U
23	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:12.65 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D2 R F U' L2 D' U2 R2
22	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:42 AM	00:11.17 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F L B D' B' U2 R' F L U' R
21	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:14 AM	00:14.31 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L F R2 L' B' D2 F' R' F D' U2
20	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:42 AM	00:15.66 D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 B U F R' B' F' L F U2
19	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:19 AM	00:14.09 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L' R2 U' B L' B2 D R2 L B
18	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:58 AM	00:10.63 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L U2 R D B' F L U2 F R2
17	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:23 AM	00:14.50 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R' L' B U' R2 F' L2 U R L'
16	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:02 AM	00:11.73 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F R' D U F2 R' U' F R D'
15	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:41 AM	00:11.67 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R F D L' B U B F2 D' F D'
14	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:21 AM	00:11.58 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L D' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R F'
13	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:57 AM	00:11.31 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L' R2 D' U2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R
12	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:22 AM	00:14.80 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R B2 F' U2 F R2 U B' U' F
11	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:55 AM	00:13.19 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R L U' R U2 F' D2 L B' F'
10	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:30 AM	00:14.43 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' L U B' D' U2 L2 D2 L' B R2
9	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:58 AM	00:09.44 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R B2 L' U F L2 D2 R' F' U2 L2
8	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:34 AM	00:12.88 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R D L2 F U B2 U L2 U
7	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:10 AM	00:14.57 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D L2 B F R B D U B' U'
6	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:47 AM	00:13.75 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' R' B' L' D B' L2 D' B2 R
5	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:21 AM	00:11.31 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B L' D2 F L2 F' U' R' F'
4	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:00 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' F' D' L' B' U F R2 F D' F D'
3	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:38 AM	00:11.68 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' U L2 U2 B' D' F L' U R' B' D' B D U'
2	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:09.62 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L D F' L' D U B F2 L' F' D
1	Jun 23, 2014 11:03:37 AM	00:11.70 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L B U2 F' R2 D F L D2 L U2



Got more solves than I thought I would.

Mean: 12.57
Average: 12.56
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best: 8.67
Worst: 23.38
Best Average of 5: 10.50
Best Average of 12: 11.26


----------



## Amress (Jun 27, 2014)

Day 4 Progress:


Spoiler



2000	Jun 26, 2014 11:55:28 PM	00:11.58 R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L F2 D L' F2 R2 B' D R2 U'
1999	Jun 26, 2014 11:55:00 PM	00:12.95 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D U' F D2 U F' R B D2 R2 L U2 L
1998	Jun 26, 2014 11:54:37 PM	00:14.04 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' D' L2 B' D' F2 R B R2 L
1997	Jun 26, 2014 11:54:13 PM	00:13.52 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B R' B2 R' F2 R2 B R U' L' D'
1996	Jun 26, 2014 11:53:48 PM	00:11.43 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U B2 D' L' B' L2 B' L2 U2 F D' L F L'
1995	Jun 26, 2014 11:53:24 PM	00:11.98 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 B F' U R2 L' F' D L B L U'
1994	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:58 PM	00:13.17 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R L U L' D' R B R B
1993	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:39 PM	00:11.16 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 L2 F2 L D2 R B L' B2 L D F' D' U'
1992	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:15 PM	00:12.85 B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B F' L U' F' R' D F2 D2 L U
1991	Jun 26, 2014 11:51:09 PM	00:09.73 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 R F R B2 F D2 B
1990	Jun 26, 2014 11:50:48 PM	00:12.23 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L D R L2 D2 F' R2 B L2
1989	Jun 26, 2014 11:50:25 PM	00:10.52 U2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 B L B U R D U' R'
1988	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:58 PM	00:16.21 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L B L' F2 L' U' L2 F R' B'
1987	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:36 PM	00:12.68 B2 D U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D F R' D2 F' R' L' B' U
1986	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:13 PM	00:14.26 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 F' R2 U R' D' U' L2 B2 L U'
1985	Jun 26, 2014 11:48:51 PM	00:11.57 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R F' D2 R' D B2 U F2 D
1984	Jun 26, 2014 11:48:30 PM	00:10.66 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F R B D B F' U F' R D' U
1983	Jun 26, 2014 11:47:16 PM	00:14.74 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' U B2 R' B2 R D' L U2 R' U B F' D'
1982	Jun 26, 2014 11:46:31 PM	00:09.78 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 L F2 D U' F U2 L2 F2
1981	Jun 26, 2014 11:45:28 PM	00:12.29 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R' D R U L F' D' U' L F' D'
1980	Jun 26, 2014 11:45:05 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 U' R' D B' F' D F' D U'
1979	Jun 26, 2014 11:43:42 PM	00:14.42 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 L D' B2 R D' F R2 D2
1978	Jun 26, 2014 11:43:22 PM	00:11.26 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B R' U R' L2 B L B' F2 R
1977	Jun 26, 2014 11:42:59 PM	00:12.37 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 F U' B F L U F R' D2 U L'
1976	Jun 26, 2014 11:41:42 PM	00:12.77 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' R L' F U2 F R B' D R2
1975	Jun 26, 2014 11:41:20 PM	00:12.21 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' B2 R U' B2 R L2 U R2 D
1974	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:56 PM	00:14.63 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F' R' U2 B' L' B2 L D R2 L' U2
1973	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:26 PM	00:15.07 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U L F' R' L' F2 U2 R D' B' F'
1972	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:00 PM	00:14.18 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B D U B R L D' L' U2 B' U'
1971	Jun 26, 2014 11:39:17 PM	00:14.24 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B L' F R L' D L2 D' F D' U'
1970	Jun 26, 2014 11:38:53 PM	00:12.31 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R U2 L' D2 B' U2 F' U F2 L'
1969	Jun 26, 2014 11:38:09 PM	00:13.21 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L D2 B' R U2 B F D2 L' U'
1968	Jun 26, 2014 11:37:43 PM	00:12.44 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L U' F' D R' B2 F R B2 D2 U
1967	Jun 26, 2014 11:37:17 PM	00:12.81 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 L' U F' R B2 U' L' B F D2 F2 U'
1966	Jun 26, 2014 11:36:51 PM	00:12.62 U' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D F2 D U' R' B' U2 F2 U B' F U2 F' U2
1965	Jun 26, 2014 11:36:16 PM	00:11.92 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D' R B' D2 B2 R2 U' R' L B
1964	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:45 PM	00:14.27 U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 B D' R' L2 D2 U' F' L' F D'
1963	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:23 PM	00:09.85 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U F L' F R' B' D L F' R' B2
1962	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:04 PM	00:09.58 R2 B2 D U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F' L U L2 B2 F R F' R' L2 D'
1961	Jun 26, 2014 11:33:45 PM	00:14.36 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L B' F' L' B2 U B' R' D' F
1960	Jun 26, 2014 11:33:24 PM	00:10.61 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R B' F D' B2 L' B L F' L2
1959	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:50 PM	00:11.85 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F' L2 F L' D B' D' R U'
1958	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:24 PM	00:14.35 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U' L' D B' U L' B L B' R' F'
1957	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:00 PM	00:16.17 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B U F' R B U L2 U' F'
1956	Jun 26, 2014 11:31:36 PM	00:13.96 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' L F R' U2 B L2 D' L' F2 U
1955	Jun 26, 2014 11:31:17 PM	00:10.14 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U B2 R D R2 F R' B2 R2 B R
1954	Jun 26, 2014 11:30:56 PM	00:12.54 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 U' L2 F L2 D2 B' L' U2
1953	Jun 26, 2014 11:23:04 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D U' B' L D2 B' U' F' R' U R' D'
1952	Jun 26, 2014 11:22:41 PM	00:13.74 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U B R' F2 D R2 L' B2 U2 F R' L'
1951	Jun 26, 2014 11:22:12 PM	00:13.73 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B' U' R L' D2 F2 R2 B' D R2 U2
1950	Jun 26, 2014 11:21:38 PM	00:12.17 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D2 L' F U' L D F' L B' D2
1949	Jun 26, 2014 11:21:15 PM	00:11.87 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R U' B' D
1948	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:51 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 D B' U F U F' D2 L F' R' L
1947	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:28 PM	00:13.02 R2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U R2 F' L2 U2 R' D' L F U' F2 D U2
1946	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:04 PM	00:13.91 D L2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L F2 L B' D R' U2 L' B R U
1945	Jun 26, 2014 11:19:42 PM	00:09.10 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L' F' D L2 U' B2 U' F L D
1944	Jun 26, 2014 11:19:22 PM	00:10.21 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B D' U' L' F L B D2 B2 L U'
1943	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:55 PM	00:12.64 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U2 L' B L' D' U' L F U' L
1942	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:32 PM	00:10.75 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F' R L2 D' B' F2 U' L U' B2 L2
1941	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:08 PM	00:13.20 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 D' B' F2 D' U' B R F' U
1940	Jun 26, 2014 11:14:52 PM	00:12.98 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L' B D2 L B2 F L2 U' F' L2 U'
1939	Jun 26, 2014 11:14:26 PM	00:13.90 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R D' R L2 D2 L F R' B
1938	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:59 PM	00:13.11 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U L2 U L2 D' R F' U B' R D2 U F' U' L
1937	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:36 PM	00:14.55 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 B' R' U2 R U R2 B L2 U'
1936	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:08 PM	00:11.76 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L B' R L B' F D2 B D' R L2
1935	Jun 26, 2014 11:12:48 PM	00:11.32 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D B' U' B D U2 B' R' U' B2 D'
1934	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:53 PM	00:12.71 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L F R2 U2 R' U2 R B' L
1933	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:31 PM	00:10.37 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' L D L2 B' D B' L' U' R2 B
1932	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:05 PM	00:16.47 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R F R2 L' D' L2 F' U B D
1931	Jun 26, 2014 11:07:42 PM	00:12.98 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 F L' D' L B' F' L2 D B' R' L'
1930	Jun 26, 2014 11:07:18 PM	00:14.09 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 F R L F' R2 B R2 B D' L'
1929	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:55 PM	00:09.42 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D U L2 F' R' D R2 B2 L' U'
1928	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:33 PM	00:10.36 U' F2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U F L F2 D L D' U2 F' R2 D
1927	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:10 PM	00:14.77 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D' B2
1926	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:48 PM	00:11.18 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L' R2 U2 R D' B' D' L' U
1925	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:28 PM	00:08.65 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B' L D' F R' F2 D' B' L2 F D
1924	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:03 PM	00:14.06 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 U R L' U F' L B' U' B R2 L'
1923	Jun 26, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:15.08 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 F' R D F R2 L2 D' B U2 F'
1922	Jun 26, 2014 10:55:11 PM	00:11.94 D L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R' D' F D2 U2 R U' R B' R
1921	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:52 PM	00:10.81 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U R U' L2 D' B D L B' F L2 U2
1920	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:30 PM	00:09.87 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 F2 R L' B2 D' R' L2 B U' L2 D2 U'
1919	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:00 PM	00:14.74 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D U2 L2 B2 D R B R' D2 U L2 F' L D'
1918	Jun 26, 2014 10:53:37 PM	00:13.84 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 B D U2 B' D2 R' F2 L' F' D U
1917	Jun 26, 2014 10:53:13 PM	00:12.66 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R L' B' L B2 R' D L' F' R2 U'
1916	Jun 26, 2014 10:52:46 PM	00:15.02 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R L' U F R L D U R2 L
1915	Jun 26, 2014 10:51:40 PM	00:11.52 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F R' F' D U' F L D B' R D2
1914	Jun 26, 2014 10:51:14 PM	00:12.40 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' D F L U' L' B U' R2 U
1913	Jun 26, 2014 10:50:53 PM	00:11.92 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 F R' D U B2 L B2 L U2 B'
1912	Jun 26, 2014 10:49:56 PM	00:10.93 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F U L' U2 R' U' B' U F D
1911	Jun 26, 2014 10:49:21 PM	00:13.23 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B' D L' D L F2 L' U2 R
1910	Jun 26, 2014 10:48:48 PM	00:10.31 R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F' L' F D U'
1909	Jun 26, 2014 10:48:09 PM	00:15.29 U2 L2 U F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R D U' F' L'
1908	Jun 26, 2014 10:47:46 PM	00:11.31 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 D B F' L' U' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 L'
1907	Jun 26, 2014 10:46:45 PM	00:12.90 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D' R' B' R' D2 R' B' L2 U2 B2 U'
1906	Jun 26, 2014 10:45:54 PM	00:12.20 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F' U B2 U B' R2 D R' F' D' U2
1905	Jun 26, 2014 10:44:53 PM	00:11.51 B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R' F L' F2 D U' F' R2 L2 B'
1904	Jun 26, 2014 10:44:03 PM	00:13.13 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B' R' F' L' B' F2 R' L2 D F' U2
1903	Jun 26, 2014 10:43:22 PM	00:13.76 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' B D U F' R L' F R2 L' D2 B
1902	Jun 26, 2014 10:43:00 PM	00:10.47 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 L F' D R' L' U' L2 D' R'
1901	Jun 26, 2014 10:41:20 PM	00:12.55 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R' D B2 L' B F' L U'
1900	Jun 26, 2014 10:22:24 PM	00:11.73 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R' L' D' L F L B' D2 R' L U
1899	Jun 26, 2014 10:22:01 PM	00:12.58 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' R' D' B' R L' B2 F D2 U' L' U2
1898	Jun 26, 2014 10:21:39 PM	00:10.30 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D L2 B D2 L' B2 F' U R2 L' U L2 U'
1897	Jun 26, 2014 10:21:16 PM	00:13.62 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B' U L' B2 U2 B F L' F' R U2
1896	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:50 PM	00:11.63 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U' L D' U2
1895	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:30 PM	00:09.19 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 L U2 F R' D B2 R2 B L U'
1894	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:01 PM	00:14.60 R2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L' B' R F2 R2 U' F' R' D2 U2
1893	Jun 26, 2014 10:19:39 PM	00:12.24 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 U' R F D2 R D U L'
1892	Jun 26, 2014 10:19:14 PM	00:15.28 U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B U B2 R U2 B2 U' R' D2 F U'
1891	Jun 26, 2014 10:18:40 PM	00:13.13 D B2 U F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F' L F' U2 B' D2 F' U R2 L' U'
1890	Jun 26, 2014 10:18:18 PM	00:10.64 R2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F2 D L2 D U L' F2 D2
1889	Jun 26, 2014 10:17:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L D' R U2 B2 F' R F U' B U'
1888	Jun 26, 2014 10:17:20 PM	00:11.73 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D B' L' B2 F2 U2 F R B' L F U'
1887	Jun 26, 2014 10:16:49 PM	00:14.21 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D B2 F2 R2 U B F' D F R F2 L D2 F' R2 F'
1886	Jun 26, 2014 10:16:25 PM	00:13.46 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U F R B2 U B' F D2 R F2 D2 L2
1885	Jun 26, 2014 9:56:07 PM	00:11.56 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L D U F2 L B2 U' B R D U'
1884	Jun 26, 2014 9:55:41 PM	00:13.30 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 L' D B' U F R B R' L' U2
1883	Jun 26, 2014 9:55:21 PM	00:09.10 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D' R' U' R2 U2 B2 D F D' R' D U
1882	Jun 26, 2014 9:54:58 PM	00:11.83 U' R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U B' D B2 U R F' L' D2 R' F'
1881	Jun 26, 2014 9:52:11 PM	00:12.76 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F D' U' L2 U2 B F2 R' D F
1880	Jun 26, 2014 9:51:44 PM	00:11.87 R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 U F L' U2 R F' R D2 U' F2 L2
1879	Jun 26, 2014 9:51:18 PM	00:15.55 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 U' F' D L U' F L2 D' U2
1878	Jun 26, 2014 9:50:16 PM	00:10.76 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U B' D' R2 B U L' F' U' R L D
1877	Jun 26, 2014 9:28:16 PM	00:11.51 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L F' D R' L' D2 U F R' U'
1876	Jun 26, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:13.59 R2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R U R2 B' L' D F R2 D' U
1875	Jun 26, 2014 9:27:07 PM	00:12.17 D' R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D F R2 F L' F D' R U2
1874	Jun 26, 2014 9:26:03 PM	00:13.29 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L' U2 L' B2 R B F' R D' L U'
1873	Jun 26, 2014 9:25:41 PM	00:13.12 D R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 L' B' F2 L' F' D R L' F L'
1872	Jun 26, 2014 9:25:20 PM	00:11.63 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U L2 D2 F' D' R2 B L D B2 U2 L2 U'
1871	Jun 26, 2014 9:24:50 PM	00:10.58 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' R B2 R2 F R' U2 R F' U2 B'
1870	Jun 26, 2014 9:23:20 PM	00:16.49 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U B L2 B L B2 D2 B' D F' L2 U'
1869	Jun 26, 2014 9:22:04 PM	00:13.49 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' U' F R B' R L2 B' U R' U'
1868	Jun 26, 2014 9:21:44 PM	00:10.06 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' R B2 F' R' U F L' U' L2
1867	Jun 26, 2014 9:21:17 PM	00:14.09 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F L2 D' B' D R D2 L' B' R'
1866	Jun 26, 2014 9:20:56 PM	00:13.02 F2 R2 U' B2 D U R2 U B2 R2 D' F' D' R2 F' U R' U' F' R2 B'
1865	Jun 26, 2014 9:20:33 PM	00:11.91 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L D2 R' D' B' D' U R L2 B' U'
1864	Jun 26, 2014 9:19:56 PM	00:15.10 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R' F R' U2 B L2 D' R F2 L2 U
1863	Jun 26, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:12.74 U R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B U2 R' U' L2 U2 R B2 D2 F'
1862	Jun 26, 2014 9:18:58 PM	00:12.45 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D B' R2 F D' L
1861	Jun 26, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:16.53 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R F D2 R2 D' L D2 R' L' U
1860	Jun 26, 2014 9:17:49 PM	00:11.58 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' R F2 D U F' U2 B U' R' D
1859	Jun 26, 2014 9:17:13 PM	00:12.53 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L U' R B' D F' R' U2 F2 L U'
1858	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:49 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 L' B' U B F U
1857	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:11.12 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B F R' U' R2 B' L F2 R B2 D'
1856	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:00 PM	00:11.33 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R' B2 L U L2 D U F' D' U
1855	Jun 26, 2014 9:14:32 PM	00:10.73 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R U B R D' F U' L2 B' L U2
1854	Jun 26, 2014 9:14:05 PM	00:14.94 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L' U' B L' B2 R2 D B' L' D2 U2
1853	Jun 26, 2014 9:13:42 PM	00:13.75 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' B' U R D F L2 D' R2 F D
1852	Jun 26, 2014 9:12:39 PM	00:12.02 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' F' L' F2 D' F' R F D B D' U
1851	Jun 26, 2014 9:12:07 PM	00:11.73 B2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R B' R2 U' B' F2 D R' B' R'
1850	Jun 26, 2014 8:23:01 PM	00:11.06 B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F R L' B D F D R2 U F' U2
1849	Jun 26, 2014 8:22:38 PM	00:11.66 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' F L B2 U B F L U'
1848	Jun 26, 2014 8:22:17 PM	00:10.96 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F' U B F R2 U2 R U2 R' D
1847	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:56 PM	00:11.02 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L U' R' U2 B' L' D F' D
1846	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:31 PM	00:12.58 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' F D' L' B' U' R F' L2 F2 R2 U'
1845	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:08 PM	00:11.36 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 D' R2 D' R' D L2 B' F2 D2 U' R2 B' R U2
1844	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:46 PM	00:12.06 B2 D L2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F R' B R' L' U' R' L2 D' R U'
1843	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:23 PM	00:13.67 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R' D L' F' D L B F2 D2 L' U
1842	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:00 PM	00:13.39 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' D' L2 F L' B' L' U' B L2 U'
1841	Jun 26, 2014 8:19:39 PM	00:11.36 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F R' D' B U L B L D2 F' D2
1840	Jun 26, 2014 8:19:07 PM	00:10.99 B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' L' D L F2 L F' L F2 D
1839	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:47 PM	00:11.80 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 F' R2 U' B' R L U B2 L F' L
1838	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:28 PM	00:10.74 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B L' F' U' L2 U2 F' R2 L U'
1837	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:02 PM	00:13.21 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L U2 B U F' D' B D R2 D U
1836	Jun 26, 2014 8:17:36 PM	00:10.15 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F U B' D2 R U2 L B' R' L2 U2
1835	Jun 26, 2014 8:17:14 PM	00:11.03 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' D' F2 L2 B L' D2 R2 D F
1834	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:49 PM	00:13.33 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R D F' L' F2 U2 L B' F2 U
1833	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:25 PM	00:13.60 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 F' R D2 F2 U R' U F D2 U'
1832	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:04 PM	00:12.51 U' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R F D' U L B D2 U' R B U2
1831	Jun 26, 2014 8:15:43 PM	00:10.39 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F' D R' D' U' L F2 U2 R2 B
1830	Jun 26, 2014 8:15:18 PM	00:13.66 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F' R D B F D' R' U R F'
1829	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:57 PM	00:11.86 D' L2 D' R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B R2 D2 B2 R D B2 F L' B R
1828	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:31 PM	00:15.03 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F' D R L D' R U' B' D2 R2
1827	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:08 PM	00:10.23 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F' R' L2 F' U' L U' R2 D' U' R'
1826	Jun 26, 2014 8:13:43 PM	00:13.75 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' R B' R U2 R' L2 F L2 D' U2
1825	Jun 26, 2014 8:13:23 PM	00:10.56 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B D F' R' D2 B2 F' U' B' L' U
1824	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:59 PM	00:13.17 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R B F L B' R' B D B' L U
1823	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:33 PM	00:13.67 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F' D' F2 D R' B2 L U B' D2 L'
1822	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:08 PM	00:12.07 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 B F' D' L' F2 D B2 R B' D' R'
1821	Jun 26, 2014 8:11:35 PM	00:12.97 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L B' D L2 B' D R2 F L D
1820	Jun 26, 2014 8:11:03 PM	00:14.81 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L' B R2 F R' U2 L'
1819	Jun 26, 2014 8:10:37 PM	00:13.33 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R' D U2 F' D L2 U B R B R'
1818	Jun 26, 2014 8:10:07 PM	00:13.07 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F R2 D' F2 R' D2 B' U2 F D
1817	Jun 26, 2014 8:09:42 PM	00:12.16 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D R F' R2 D2 R2 U R' F U2 L' D
1816	Jun 26, 2014 8:09:14 PM	00:12.24 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 F' D F2 R' U' R2 D B2 F D'
1815	Jun 26, 2014 8:08:50 PM	00:11.21 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 L D' B' R2 D L2 F L'
1814	Jun 26, 2014 8:08:26 PM	00:14.62 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R' F' U' F L B R2 F L D' U
1813	Jun 26, 2014 8:07:45 PM	00:14.44 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L' U L2 U2 L' D' F D' B F2 D2
1812	Jun 26, 2014 8:07:20 PM	00:12.00 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' R U2 L F' D2 R D R' D' U'
1811	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:59 PM	00:12.14 D2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 L' F' R2 B' U' F' D' R2 D2 B' D'
1810	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:35 PM	00:12.50 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B' R D B2 U' L2 B F2 R2 F
1809	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:13 PM	00:14.01 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R U B' R2 U F' U R' B2 F U2
1808	Jun 26, 2014 8:05:39 PM	00:10.95 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 R' D' F' U' L' D' B' D B2 D2
1807	Jun 26, 2014 8:05:03 PM	00:11.50 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 D F2 R F2 U B' L D'
1806	Jun 26, 2014 8:04:40 PM	00:13.31 F2 D F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U L F2 D' F2 L B D L' F' U
1805	Jun 26, 2014 8:04:17 PM	00:12.58 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F D' F' R' B D2 L' B2 F2 L'
1804	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:52 PM	00:12.92 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D' B U2 F' D' B R' U' F' R2 B U'
1803	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:26 PM	00:11.92 L2 B2 U F2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 F' D2 F' R B R L B2 L D
1802	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:04 PM	00:11.72 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' R' F2 U R' L' B L' D R2 U2
1801	Jun 26, 2014 8:02:39 PM	00:11.36 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F2 L B' F U B' D2 F' D' U'
1800	Jun 26, 2014 8:02:15 PM	00:12.47 B2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 R B' R F U2 F2 L' U' R' B U2
1799	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:54 PM	00:12.06 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' D U2 R' D2 B L' U2 F R B2
1798	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:27 PM	00:12.66 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F D' L' B' U B F U2 R F
1797	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:07 PM	00:10.18 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U F' U2 R U2 F R' L' U' B' F'
1796	Jun 26, 2014 8:00:45 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L B' F' U' F L' D2 B R' D' L'
1795	Jun 26, 2014 8:00:14 PM	00:13.37 U B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R D2 U R B2 U' L B U2
1794	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:52 PM	00:13.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U L2 U' B' R D' B' L' U' F' D2 R' F2 U'
1793	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:31 PM	00:11.92 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L B L U B2 R2 D' L' F R' U'
1792	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:08 PM	00:11.62 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L D L2 F' D2 U B2 U2 L' D'
1791	Jun 26, 2014 7:58:42 PM	00:13.48 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F U' F2 R' B' U F L' F' R2 U'
1790	Jun 26, 2014 7:58:17 PM	00:11.83 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F' R L D L' D2 B2 R' D2 B D2 U
1789	Jun 26, 2014 7:57:51 PM	00:12.86 D' U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' L B' L2 D' R2 L' D B2 U'
1788	Jun 26, 2014 7:57:22 PM	00:15.25 L2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 U B D2 R B' D2 F' L' B R' D' U'
1787	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:56 PM	00:11.04 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U' B U' R2 F2 L' B R' F' R2 F2 U
1786	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:33 PM	00:11.85 R2 L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B U L' D2 L2 B R F' D2 U' L2
1785	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:05 PM	00:11.08 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L' R2 B' U F' U R' D R' B2
1784	Jun 26, 2014 7:55:43 PM	00:11.66 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U R2 F2 U' F R2 U R' D R' D B D2 F2
1783	Jun 26, 2014 7:55:16 PM	00:12.18 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B2 L2 D' U B' R' F' D2 F2 R2 U' L U R' L
1782	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:52 PM	00:12.18 R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B F R B' D2 U R2 D' R' U'
1781	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:33 PM	00:10.68 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U F2 D' U2 L' D L' F L D' F' L2 B' U'
1780	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:04 PM	00:12.25 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U F R' F2 R' B L' D2 L'
1779	Jun 26, 2014 7:53:35 PM	00:12.39 U L2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 F' D R2 B2 U' B2 R' F L'
1778	Jun 26, 2014 7:53:11 PM	00:14.59 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F' U2 R D' F2 D R D2 F U'
1777	Jun 26, 2014 7:52:41 PM	00:12.44 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 U' L' B' F2 R' B2 F2 R B F D' U'
1776	Jun 26, 2014 7:52:15 PM	00:15.33 D' F2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D R2 L' B' L2 D'
1775	Jun 26, 2014 7:51:44 PM	00:14.20 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B' L F D B D B' U2
1774	Jun 26, 2014 7:51:20 PM	00:12.69 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 D F D' R U' B U2 B' U' R
1773	Jun 26, 2014 7:50:58 PM	00:10.95 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F D2 L2 D B2 U' R B' F' D2
1772	Jun 26, 2014 7:50:34 PM	00:12.01 F2 U B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F D R U' B R B R B2 R'
1771	Jun 26, 2014 7:48:53 PM	00:10.37 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' F L F2 R L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B'
1770	Jun 26, 2014 7:48:11 PM	00:12.73 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' D' R U' B' U' L' D2
1769	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:43 PM	00:11.52 R2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B' U2 R F U' F L B R2 F' D U2
1768	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:21 PM	00:12.82 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' B' R U2 F' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2
1767	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:02 PM	00:10.85 B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L' B' U R2 F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2
1766	Jun 26, 2014 7:46:38 PM	00:13.63 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U B' L2 D R' D U' R2 D' L' F D
1765	Jun 26, 2014 7:46:08 PM	00:15.11 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U L2 B R2 D' R' U2 B2 U2 L' B L'
1764	Jun 26, 2014 7:45:43 PM	00:09.81 B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L D2 F R' U R' F U2
1763	Jun 26, 2014 7:45:18 PM	00:14.25 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' F' U R L' F2 U' F L D'
1762	Jun 26, 2014 7:44:20 PM	00:14.71 D' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F' D' U F2 R B U' B2 D' L2 U2
1761	Jun 26, 2014 7:43:54 PM	00:13.07 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 B D F R2 F2 U' L D' B2 L'
1760	Jun 26, 2014 7:43:29 PM	00:13.84 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F R' U' B' R L' F D2 U' L
1759	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:59 PM	00:13.16	 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 B' L2 F R' F R2 D2 R' F'
1758	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:37 PM	00:12.00 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F L2 U2 B R2 F' L' D F2 L2 U'
1757	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:16 PM	00:11.27 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' R B D F' L B2
1756	Jun 26, 2014 7:41:14 PM	00:11.90 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U B2 R2 B U B L D2 F U' L U2 F' U2
1755	Jun 26, 2014 7:40:50 PM	00:12.39 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U B U2 F' R' D' B2 F' U'
1754	Jun 26, 2014 7:40:00 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B' R2 D R2 D B' R' D F' L' U
1753	Jun 26, 2014 7:39:07 PM	00:13.00 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D R2 F L2 B U2
1752	Jun 26, 2014 7:37:25 PM	00:11.97 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B R2 U L' F2 U B' F' D' R2 D2
1751	Jun 26, 2014 7:36:15 PM	00:12.55 D U2 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 U' R' D' F R2 F2 L' D2 F' D2 B2 L' U'
1750	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:26 AM	00:12.16 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B' U' F2 L' B D2 R2 F' D2 F'
1749	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:03 AM	00:13.32 F2 D' U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D' U F' D2 R' D' L' B U' R B D2 L2
1748	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:39 AM	00:13.08 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 F R' F' U' B' F D' L
1747	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:14 AM	00:13.00 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D B' D L' B' L2 F' R' U2 R2 L2
1746	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:51 AM	00:10.74 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 L U' B' D F U B' D2 L B' L
1745	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:29 AM	00:11.81 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D U' L' D' L2 U' R2 L F U2 L2 U'
1744	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:06 AM	00:11.24 U F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' F' R' F D' U' F D B' L' D2 U
1743	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:42 AM	00:11.31 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R D L2 D' U R' D F L D
1742	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:19 AM	00:13.68 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U' B D' F' D' L' D' L' U'
1741	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:56 AM	00:13.23 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R L2 U'
1740	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:31 AM	00:13.12 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L U2 L B U' L' U' F R D
1739	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:05 AM	00:13.46 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D F L' B L2 F' R U' R L' F2
1738	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:40 AM	00:12.01 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 F L2 D' B2 F R' B2 R D R L'
1737	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:18 AM	00:12.34 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' F U' B' L2 F2 R F U L U'
1736	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:55 AM	00:11.69 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R' U B2 R D' B U L D'
1735	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:35 AM	00:10.05 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R B' D' L2 F U' B L' U F'
1734	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:11 AM	00:10.71 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U L B R D' U' R' B' D2 F2 U'
1733	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:49 AM	00:11.44 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' L' D' R2 D' B2 R' F' R D2
1732	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:23 AM	00:10.85 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B R B F' U' F' U
1731	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:00 AM	00:13.43 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' F2 D' U' R B' F'
1730	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:39 PM	00:11.23 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B R L2 U' L2 B' F R B' R2 L'
1729	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:09 PM	00:11.81 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F' R2 F' R F R B' D' R L2 D2
1728	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:45 PM	00:14.14 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L' B D R' U F' D' R' L U2 R
1727	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:23 PM	00:12.33 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 B L' U' F' R U R B2 D' R U2
1726	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:57 PM	00:10.96 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D B U' L2 U' B L D2 U2 B F L'
1725	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:35 PM	00:11.34 D L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' F' R U L2 B D2 F' R D' F2
1724	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:11 PM	00:11.60 F2 U F2 U L2 D L2 U F2 U' B' D L2 B' R' L D2 F D B2 U'
1723	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:45 PM	00:15.06 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D U L2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B R2 D U' L U2
1722	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:20 PM	00:14.34 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' L'
1721	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:53 PM	00:13.37 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F' U L D U2 R B2 L2 B' L2 D'
1720	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:32 PM	00:11.35 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B' U' B' D' F2 R U2 B U L'
1719	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:11 PM	00:10.62 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R B2 F' L' F' U R' B' L' U2
1718	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:46 PM	00:10.16 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' B L2 D L' U B F D2 R F U'
1717	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:06 PM	00:12.28 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B' F R F2 D U F2 R' D U'
1716	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:41 PM	00:10.94 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U R' F' L' D2 R2 B' U R' D' F2 U'
1715	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:11 PM	00:09.69 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' R' L' B2 L U' F' L' D' R' D2
1714	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:44 PM	00:13.75 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R B D2 L2 B2 L' U' F' R B L2
1713	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:07 PM	00:14.48 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U L' B2 U' L' B' F L B' D' F' U'
1712	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:43 PM	00:13.72 U L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' U' L' B2 R U' L2 B' R' D U'
1711	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:22 PM	00:11.10 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R B R L2
1710	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:55 PM	00:11.91 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B' U R F2 L' F D' B D2 F2
1709	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:34 PM	00:11.67 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' B' R' F D' R2 B' R2 U' B' U2
1708	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:10 PM	00:12.61 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L F R' D' R' L U' B2 U2 F2
1707	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:31 PM	00:12.88 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F' R' F L F2 R2 B2 F' U' B
1706	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:10 PM	00:12.05 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' B U'
1705	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:32 PM	00:11.68 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' F U2 L' B' R2 U L' F' R2 B U'
1704	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:02 PM	00:16.05 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R D L' F2 U R' B' D2 R F' U
1703	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 U L2 U B' D F' L B' D2 R B' R' D U'
1702	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:17 PM	00:12.99 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D B U L D' R2 U' B R' D'
1701	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:57 PM	00:10.93 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F U R' D L F' R' D2 F R
1700	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:25 PM	00:13.15 L2 B2 D U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F' L F' D B' L D' F' D' L' U'
1699	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:04 PM	00:10.37 D U L2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 F' D B2 F U R' D' R2 L U' B'
1698	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:38 PM	00:12.78 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L D L2 B L' U' R2 F' R'
1697	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:10 PM	00:11.21 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L F L U' B' D2 L2 D2 U R U'
1696	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:45 PM	00:14.10 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F R' U L B' R' F R F2 L' D'
1695	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:14 PM	00:12.74 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L D2 B R' B' L2 D' R' D F2 D2
1694	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:54 PM	00:10.71 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L B' R' L' D2 L U B' F D2 L
1693	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:32 PM	00:10.76 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R' F L B2 D R D' F2 U R' U'
1692	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:05 PM	00:14.99 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L' F' U R' B2 D' L' B R2
1691	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:41 PM	00:14.36 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' D' F' U L' U R2 B' L2 U'
1690	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:13 PM	00:12.85 U' B2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F D R B2 R F D' L' D U
1689	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:50 PM	00:12.17 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F' L' F' L' D L2 B U2 R' D2
1688	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:24 PM	00:10.34 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F' L D2 F' D2 L2 F' D B' D' U2
1687	Jun 25, 2014 11:40:56 PM	00:11.68 U L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B R D L U2 B R' D' F D' R U'
1686	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' D2 F' L B2 F' L2 D' B D'
1685	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:08 PM	00:14.91 U R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L D U' B2 U2
1684	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:42 PM	00:14.74 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D F' U L2 U B' L' D2 F2 D L2
1683	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:17 PM	00:13.66 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 B' D F D R' U' B' U B2
1682	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:58 PM	00:11.10 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L U B F' U' B' L' B2 D
1681	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:35 PM	00:12.80 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U R U B R' D2 F D' R
1680	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:09 PM	00:11.47 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B' U2 R' U L2 D' L2 D2 B' U'
1679	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:45 PM	00:13.25 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' F' D' L U2 F L' F2 R' L D'
1678	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:22 PM	00:11.82 R2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U R' B D L' D' U B2 U'
1677	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:55 PM	00:12.49 D R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L F' U' F D2 R' U' F' L2 U
1676	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:30 PM	00:13.88 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B U' L' U2 B F' L2 U L2
1675	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:04 PM	00:13.44 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R' B' R D' B' R' L2 D U B
1674	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:37 PM	00:15.45 D' F2 D R2 U B2 F2 U L2 B2 U F R' D B' R' D2 F' U F L
1673	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:13 PM	00:14.89 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L R2 U F R F2 D' F2 L U
1672	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:39 PM	00:14.27 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 R U L2 B' F R F2 L' F U'
1671	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:06 PM	00:12.80 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' B L2 U B D' F U B2 L' D2
1670	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:40 PM	00:15.67 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F D2 B' L D U B' F' U' F'
1669	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:10 PM	00:14.94 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B' U B' U2 R F' L' D' R' U'
1668	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:45 PM	00:15.28 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' R' B' U2 R2 U' L' D U2 F U
1667	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:19 PM	00:16.10 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 L B2 R U B U2 F' D' L2 U
1666	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:53 PM	00:11.72 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R2 D' R' L F D' R2 F'
1665	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:24 PM	00:12.20 D' U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R B' D' U F2 L B' D R' U'
1664	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:00 PM	00:14.14 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F D' F' R' B2 U' B2 F L2
1663	Jun 25, 2014 11:29:02 PM	00:13.14 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L' U' B D B' R U' B2 D2
1662	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:41 PM	00:10.48 U F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F L2 B' D' B R F' D2 B2
1661	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:20 PM	00:12.15 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L2 D2 B D' L' B U2
1660	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:58 PM	00:12.66 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F R L' D B' D F D' R' B2
1659	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:18 PM	00:12.15 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R B2 D' L2 B' L' D2 L2 F L2 D'
1658	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:57 PM	00:11.83 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R U' F U R2 L D R2 U2
1657	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:33 PM	00:15.86 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L U F2 D2 R D' B' L2 B U2
1656	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:14 PM	00:09.80 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D B' D2 F2 U' R B L2 F' R2 U2
1655	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:44 PM	00:14.39 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U F U B D' B D' R B2 L' U'
1654	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:21 PM	00:12.78 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' R F' R2 B L' D B R2 B' L
1653	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:01 PM	00:11.27 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L B R B F U2 R' B2 U2 L'
1652	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:41 PM	00:10.66 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 D2 R' U' R D' U' L2 F' U B L' U'
1651	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:13 PM	00:14.01 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R U B2 F D B' R' B' D2 L
1650	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:46 PM	00:11.66 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R U2 L F' R B' F' U2 L2
1649	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:22 PM	00:12.41 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 L2 F R F U' B R2 U' R2 U2 L' U
1648	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:56 PM	00:14.61 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B R L2 B L F' R U2 F' R2
1647	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:30 PM	00:13.89 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L' U B D L' U R F L U' F U'
1646	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:53 PM	00:12.62 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F U B2 R D2 U' R B' D2 U2
1645	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:31 PM	00:11.26 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' F' R' D2 R2 F U2 F D' R' D U'
1644	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:07 PM	00:15.28 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' F2 R' F U2 L' B' U F' L'
1643	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:33 PM	00:14.42 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F L' D R L2 U L' U R' U
1642	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:11 PM	00:10.86 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D U' F2 L2 F2 D' R' U L' D R2 F' U2 F L' D'
1641	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:44 PM	00:13.28 B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R U' F' L B' D2 U' R B2 F2 U'
1640	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:22 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 D U' R2 U2 L B' F2 R' D F R' B R
1639	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:59 PM	00:11.85 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U B L2 U' B' R B L F R2 F U'
1638	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:37 PM	00:09.77 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D B D2 U' L' F' U2 R2 L U2
1637	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:16 PM	00:12.04 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U F' R B' D B2 R' L2 D L B'
1636	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:30 PM	00:10.86 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F U F L2 U' R' B2
1635	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:06 PM	00:13.27 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L U F R' L2 F D2 R2 B' U2
1634	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:43 PM	00:11.95 R2 D' R2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 R B R2 L2 D U'
1633	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:09 PM	00:13.51 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R B2 D' L D' R B L2 U L D'
1632	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:36 PM	00:12.93 L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D U' F2 R F' R L' B D2 U' R' D' L' U'
1631	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:01 PM	00:13.39 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' L2 F R' L' F' U2 R L' D2
1630	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:38 PM	00:12.54 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' U
1629	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:19 PM	00:09.50 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D F' R B R2 D2 R' D' F'
1628	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:56 PM	00:12.56 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' F U' B2 R B2 D' B' F2 R2 D U'
1627	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:25 PM	00:11.27 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' U' R' D2 L' B2 D L U L2 B L'
1626	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:59 PM	00:14.86 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F L D2 F D' U2 B F2 L D U'
1625	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:38 PM	00:12.56 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L' D L F R D2 U L2 B' F' R'
1624	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:11 PM	00:12.03 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L2 B' L' F U F' R' F R F2 L D
1623	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:48 PM	00:14.01 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' U' L2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B' F L D' F2 U'
1622	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:26 PM	00:11.89 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U B R' U2 F' L2 D2 B' R' F L2
1621	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:00 PM	00:13.06 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D U L' F R U2 B' F U' B2 L' U
1620	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:39 PM	00:11.73 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B' R B' R2 U2 F' L' B' R' F'
1619	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:12 PM	00:11.38 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 R F R2 L U F' D2 U L F2 U'
1618	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:49 PM	00:14.30 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D B' D' B2 L D2 U' B2 F' L B' U'
1617	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:26 PM	00:13.87 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 U B U F R L' B2 U L2 F' R2
1616	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:49 PM	00:13.68 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R B L D' F L D2 L' F D'
1615	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:27 PM	00:13.92 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F L F U' F U' R' L2 F' L'
1614	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:52 PM	00:10.55 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B D2 U L2 U F2 U R' U2
1613	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:30 PM	00:11.65 D2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R B' R2 U' R U L D' B R
1612	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:08 PM	00:10.90 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B' U' B' F L' B D2 L B2 R U'
1611	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:47 PM	00:11.80 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B R B2 L B' L2 B' R2 L2
1610	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:25 PM	00:12.78 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B D' U' R' U' L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2
1609	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:04 PM	00:12.10 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R U F D2 L' U' F2 R2 D2
1608	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:42 PM	00:12.36 R2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B F' D L D L2 U' B' R2 D U'
1607	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:15 PM	00:14.84 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 B2 U L B U' B2 D F U
1606	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:38 PM	00:11.73 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' U' B' F U2 L' F2 R' B' U2 F
1605	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:15 PM	00:10.87 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U R' D2 R2 U' F' U L B R U2
1604	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:54 PM	00:12.77 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L' B2 U B' R' D2 F' U B D
1603	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:33 PM	00:11.41 D U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F U2 F' L' U2 B L B' U' R'
1602	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:06 PM	00:12.40 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B' R' D L2 U F R' L' F U F' U'
1601	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:28 PM	00:16.20 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F D B' D' L2 D2 R2 U'
1600	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:04 PM	00:13.56 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' B D2 F2 R L D' B
1599	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:28 PM	00:13.73 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B L2 U L F2 U' R' D U B U'
1598	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:06 PM	00:12.19 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B F2 L2 F' L U' L' D' B D2 R'
1597	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:44 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D U F2 L D2 F' L' D L' D' L' U F
1596	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:21 PM	00:13.07 U L2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R F2 U' B2 F L D2 L U2 L
1595	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:56 PM	00:13.62 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' L B2 F2 U L2 F' R' B L' B' U2
1594	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:23 PM	00:12.84 B2 U' B2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U R B F' R' U' L' D F' U' B2
1593	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:01 PM	00:10.59 D2 U B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2 R' D' U' L' F' U R B' R' D' R2 D2
1592	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:38 PM	00:11.64 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R D R2 D2 R2 U' F' L B'
1591	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:17 PM	00:10.52 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D F D2 U R' D L' D2 L2 D' B
1590	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:56 PM	00:11.38 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U F' D L2 F U B' D' F' L B'
1589	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:29 PM	00:12.66 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U' B' D' B L' B R F R2 B2 D U'
1588	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:09 PM	00:09.20 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B' D L' U' B D2 L2 B L' B' U'
1587	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:42 PM	00:14.91 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L B R D' L U L2 U2 L U2
1586	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:24 PM	00:09.95 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 B L' U B R2 D L2 B D B
1585	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:00 PM	00:13.32 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D L' D2 L2 B R B' F D L' U2
1584	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:13.85 B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' L' B R U R' U B F' U R2
1583	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:14 PM	00:11.58 U' B2 L2 B2 D U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R B2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 L' U
1582	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:58 PM	00:13.12 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R' B2 R' B' R2 U' L' U F' L
1581	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:33 PM	00:12.24 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U' F L B' D' R2 U2
1580	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:09 PM	00:14.17 D' U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L' F D2 U B' R B L' F R D'
1579	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:45 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 D' U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R' B2 R' U B D' R' B L2 U'
1578	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:21 PM	00:12.66 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L' U' B2 R' L2 U2 B2 L F L U'
1577	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:57 PM	00:14.43 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' B R B D' U' F R' B U' B2
1576	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:35 PM	00:11.95 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B R L' B F' U2 F D' F' D2
1575	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:14 PM	00:11.86 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 R' L' U' R' U B R U B2 L'
1574	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:50 PM	00:13.42 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' F' D2 F R B L' B2 F2 U2 F L'
1573	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:25 PM	00:12.66 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R B2 D' R' B' D R' B2 D R' U
1572	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:02 PM	00:10.22 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 L F' U B' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U'
1571	Jun 25, 2014 10:49:31 PM	00:12.92 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 R' L' U B F2 R2 L' F2 D' L'
1570	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:54 PM	00:14.00 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D L' F' R B D2 B F' D' B F D2
1569	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:29 PM	00:11.91 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 U' L2 D2 F U' R D U'
1568	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:03 PM	00:12.69 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 B R F R D' L B U
1567	Jun 25, 2014 10:47:03 PM	00:13.71 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R U2 B' L' B' D R' F R' F' U'
1566	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:42 PM	00:13.25 U B2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F R F2 R2 F' L2 U' L D2 F2
1565	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:03 PM	00:11.38 U R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' R' L' D' B2 D' U' R
1564	Jun 25, 2014 10:44:37 PM	00:13.90 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U F' D2 R' L' F2 D F R D' U2
1563	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:58 PM	00:13.22 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L B F R' D2 B' R' U2 F2 U'
1562	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:36 PM	00:09.60 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U F L F2
1561	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:05 PM	00:11.55 U' R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B' L2 B R F' U B' R' B U' L
1560	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:43 PM	00:10.99 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F D' U L U' L B' D' R D' U
1559	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:19 PM	00:14.11 R2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F U' F' R L B2 L2 B' D' F2
1558	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:54 PM	00:14.03 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L' U' B D2 L' D' U2 F' L' B'
1557	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:30 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D B L' U2 R' B R F'
1556	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:11.20 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U B2 U R2 U L' F' U B U2 B' R' L F L
1555	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:34 PM	00:12.30 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F R' F' D U2 F' L' D' U L U2
1554	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:13 PM	00:11.62 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U B' R2 D2 R' L' F2 L U L' B
1553	Jun 25, 2014 9:12:51 PM	00:12.03 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' B' R2 U F2 R' B2 U' R' U' L2 U'
1552	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:54 PM	00:13.92 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B U2 L B2 U' F2 D' B' D L2
1551	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:20 PM	00:11.66 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U F' D2 R F2 L2 D B2 D2 R F
1550	Jun 25, 2014 7:29:02 PM	00:12.69 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F' U2 L' B' D R' D' L' D2
1549	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:32 PM	00:12.57 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' U' L' D B R' F' R D F R' D' U'
1548	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:09 PM	00:12.54 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R F' L2 B F' R' F' U' F' L' U'
1547	Jun 25, 2014 7:27:29 PM	00:11.83 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' F2 R' U' L' D U2 R L2 B D2
1546	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:59 PM	00:14.82 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R' L' D' U B' R L' F' U2 L2 U
1545	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R D2 B' F2 L' U2 B L B
1544	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:00 PM	00:13.25 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B F U R F' R' F L' D' L' F
1543	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:38 PM	00:10.80 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 U' F2 U' R U B R F2
1542	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:17 PM	00:11.66 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' B2 U' F' R D' R' D2 U' L'
1541	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:53 PM	00:12.68 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R2 L' B D2 R2 D2 F' U
1540	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:31 PM	00:12.71 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F D' F D' R2 B' L U B2 U'
1539	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:08 PM	00:10.47 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R B D' L' D' F2 L' B2 R L U'
1538	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:41 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 F L' U' L U2 L2 B' L D' U2
1537	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:17 PM	00:14.65 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F L' B2 U' L U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U'
1536	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:54 PM	00:11.46 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R' L U B' D R2 U L
1535	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:04 PM	00:14.81 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F' D2 F' L U F U2 R B2 F2 U'
1534	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:34 PM	00:14.12 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D R B U' L F L D2 B2 D L2 U2
1533	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:10 PM	00:12.54 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D B R L2 F U R L' D' L' B U2
1532	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:43 PM	00:15.14 B2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 D U2 R B' U R' B' L
1531	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:21 PM	00:10.64 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' R2 U' L' U F' R2 U
1530	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:54 PM	00:14.99 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F R2 U' R B' D' L D' F2 U2
1529	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:32 PM	00:12.93 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' B' R2 F D2 F' D2 U
1528	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:10 PM	00:11.13 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D L' B' F2 L2 U F' D R L' F' D'
1527	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:42 PM	00:11.73 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' U2 R2 B R2 L U R B' R'
1526	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:17 PM	00:11.64 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' U' L' B2 D L D F' U2 L' U'
1525	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:30 PM	00:12.44 U B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R D2 F2 L U B' D2 B R' L2
1524	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:06 PM	00:13.49 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B' D2 B' F2 L' F2 U L D U'
1523	Jun 25, 2014 7:16:19 PM	00:14.46 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U R' D2 B' U F U' R F2 L' F U2
1522	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:55 PM	00:12.63 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' F2 L' U F' R' F2 D U R2
1521	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:30 PM	00:11.83 D F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F U2 B2 D2 R' D R B L' D
1520	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:08 PM	00:12.15 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' U L' D B' F D'
1519	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:44 PM	00:13.13 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D L F' D' B' R D' B L2 U2 F' U2
1518	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:23 PM	00:10.79 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L R2 B2 D R B' U' B' D' R' U2
1517	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:57 PM	00:15.21 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B' D' R2 B2 R D B R2 B2 U'
1516	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:26 PM	00:12.09 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B R F2 U' L' D2 R2 L' B F
1515	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:00 PM	00:10.87 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B R2 D L U L' F' R' U2 F2 D2
1514	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:35 PM	00:12.42 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B R' D2 L' F2 U R U F' D
1513	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:12 PM	00:11.47 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F' U F2 D2 L U' R2 F R2 F
1512	Jun 25, 2014 7:11:52 PM	00:12.50 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R' F' D R U' B U' F' L B2 U
1511	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:59 PM	00:11.83 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D' F' R F2 D F'
1510	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:35 PM	00:12.47 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 F D2 L' D' R F2 D' L U'
1509	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:08 PM	00:12.78 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R L2 F' L2 U2 R U B D' L
1508	Jun 25, 2014 7:08:15 PM	00:11.25 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F L' F2 D L' D' B' L' F2 U'
1507	Jun 25, 2014 7:07:51 PM	00:11.39 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U B' L B2 R2 F' L2 B' U' B D U
1506	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:50 PM	00:12.70 R2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F U' R' U F' D R2 B' L' U'
1505	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:05 PM	00:12.24 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' B' D' B2 R2 D' F' R' L F U
1504	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:43 PM	00:12.05 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F U' B F2 R' F2 L2 D B2 L F'
1503	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:21 PM	00:10.77 D U F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 F' D' B R' B' F' D R2 D2
1502	Jun 25, 2014 7:04:56 PM	00:12.33 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L2 U R2 D R' B' L D' F'
1501	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:48 PM	00:12.16 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F' U' L U B L D' R2 U' F2
1500	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:22 PM	00:14.23 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U R D' F' R B2 L B F'
1499	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:49 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F' D' L D2 U R' D2 U' B2 F U
1498	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:28 PM	00:11.39 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R B' U' B R D B R' D' L U2
1497	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:02 PM	00:12.58 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U R F' U B' F D R2 U2 F2 L' U'
1496	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:37 PM	00:14.92 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B' R' B' U2 R D' U B2 F' L D'
1495	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:13 PM	00:12.98 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U F D' B' U R L D R U L' U'
1494	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:54 PM	00:10.43 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 R D L B F D' L F' R' D'
1493	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:19 PM	00:12.00 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 B' F' D' B' R B D2 R2 B2 U
1492	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:56 PM	00:12.23 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D' B' L' D' R B2 F' D U
1491	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:32 PM	00:11.66 U' L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L B U2 L' U2 R U2 B U B2 D'
1490	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:07 PM	00:13.16 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F R B' D' B' R' F U F' D2
1489	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:40 PM	00:16.14 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 U2 F' L' B U' R' F2 L' U' R2 D' U'
1488	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:21 PM	00:09.61 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' R' D R2 F' L' B U R2 F2 R
1487	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:00 PM	00:10.59 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R U2 F' L' F R F2 U2 F2 L U'
1486	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:27 PM	00:10.78 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' L F' R' D' R U R'
1485	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:05 PM	00:11.99 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 F U F2 D' R' U' R'
1484	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:36 PM	00:17.48 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B D R L2 B' L' B2 L' D L2
1483	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:15 PM	00:12.44 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' R' L' B' D R2 D R2 U L'
1482	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:39 PM	00:12.41 D U R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' B L D' L D F2 U' L D'
1481	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:16 PM	00:12.42 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R B' L D2 F' R' F U
1480	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:55 PM	00:10.12 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F' U B' U F' R' U R' F' L
1479	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:23 PM	00:11.53 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U R' D F2 L2 B L2 D U' L' B'
1478	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:01 PM	00:10.34 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U F' U' R U' L' D L2 U' B' R2 D2
1477	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:37 PM	00:12.88 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 U' R L2 B' L' B U'
1476	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:12 PM	00:14.61 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U L' U2 B L' F' D2 R B' F U'
1475	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:46 PM	00:14.16 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 R B R2 L B2 R' D' L2 D U
1474	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:20 PM	00:14.79 B2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U L2 B' F' L2 D' B L U' L2
1473	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:00 PM	00:10.49 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U B' F' R' U L2 F' D F2 D2
1472	Jun 25, 2014 6:51:14 PM	00:11.42 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 R' F' D' L2 B' L D' U'
1471	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:52 PM	00:11.78 D F2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 U L2 U2 B' L' U F' L F2 R D2 U' L' U2
1470	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:30 PM	00:12.71 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 D' B2 D B D' U' R U'
1469	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:45 PM	00:13.82 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U B' L' D2 F' U2 B D2 L'
1468	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R' U L' F D2 L U2 F' D2 F2 L2
1467	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:58 PM	00:12.32 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D U' B R' D2 B R F2 D B L D' U2
1466	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:35 PM	00:10.91 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B F2 U2 F D2 R2 L' D
1465	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:14 PM	00:13.64 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 R F' U2 L' D L U' R' F2 D
1464	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:48 PM	00:11.59 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' B' R' U' B D' R U2 F' R'
1463	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:10 PM	00:14.29 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B U' L' F D2 L' B2 U' L D2 U2
1462	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:42 PM	00:15.47 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R' D B2 U' F D' R B U B2 U'
1461	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:09 PM	00:15.09 D R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' U' B D2 B U2 B2 D2 R B U2
1460	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:41 PM	00:12.36 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 D B' U' F' R' B2 L' D R2
1459	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:14 PM	00:13.77 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D' B U2 L D F2 R L'
1458	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:50 PM	00:11.28 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D U' R' F' D F2 U B R F2 D2 L2 D2
1457	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:24 PM	00:14.51 U F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L R2 D B' R' L2 B' D U F2 D
1456	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:50 PM	00:13.28 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B' R U' B2 U2 L B' U' B' U'
1455	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:27 PM	00:12.81 B2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 U R' U2 L B2 F2
1454	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:50 PM	00:13.55 U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L B U' R2 D F' D2 L U L2 U'
1453	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:25 PM	00:14.61 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' D R U' R B L B F U2
1452	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:04 PM	00:09.67 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F U2 F2 U' B F R' B2 D R U
1451	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:44 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 B U B2 F' L F L2
1450	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:23 PM	00:09.92 U' R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 F D' F' D B2 D L' U B2
1449	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:02 PM	00:10.48 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 B' R D2 F U R' F' U2 R F2 L
1448	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:38 PM	00:13.74 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B U R2 L D U2 R F R
1447	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:17 PM	00:10.34 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 L D' B D' F D' B' R U2
1446	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:42 PM	00:16.33 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R' D2 F' U B' L2 U' B' L' D' U2
1445	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:18 PM	00:11.76 L2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' R' D2 R2 U' L' B L' F' D
1444	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:37 PM	00:10.87 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' L' D' U F2 R' U F D' U' B' U'
1443	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:14 PM	00:11.72 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B F R' U B' L2 F' R2 U B'
1442	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:35 PM	00:12.04 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 D' B' R' B D2 R D L' F' U' R
1441	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:08 PM	00:11.84 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L D B' L D' L' U R B2 L'
1440	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:38 PM	00:11.36 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D U' B' R2 D' L' B F' L2 F' U' L' D'
1439	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:15 PM	00:11.68 D' B2 D B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B2 U L B' R' F2 U2 L' F' D' F2 L U2
1438	Jun 25, 2014 6:34:17 PM	00:12.18 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 L2 F L' B U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2
1437	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:52 PM	00:11.92 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' F R U B' L' B L' U F
1436	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:30 PM	00:11.56 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 L F D2 R F2 L F' U B2 D U2
1435	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:11.89 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B' U' L' F2 D2 U2 L' B' D2 B' U'
1434	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:41 PM	00:13.70 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F' U L B' L B2 R U R F U2
1433	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:20 PM	00:11.00 B2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R D U2 L B' D' L' B' U
1432	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:57 PM	00:12.50 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R' U2 B' D U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R2
1431	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:32 PM	00:13.30 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B R' F' U2 L D F U2 F2 L U'
1430	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:03 PM	00:12.83 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 D U' F D2 R U2 B F' D2 U' R' F' U
1429	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:39 PM	00:13.17 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B D F L D R D' R2 D B2
1428	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:17 PM	00:11.41 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' F L D' R U' L F L' U
1427	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:42 PM	00:14.85 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U B2 R' B' R2 U L' B2 U2 R' U'
1426	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:19 PM	00:13.59 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F D2 R' F2 L2 D U2 B2 F U'
1425	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:55 PM	00:12.79 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U2 L2 F' R' B2 U L2 F2 L F' R2 L' D'
1424	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:33 PM	00:11.14 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L' R2 D R U' F' L2 D L' D2 U
1423	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:11 PM	00:11.14 D2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' F' D F' L F U L2 F L' U2
1422	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.55 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R F' R2 U' F' D F2 R U2 L'
1421	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:13.15 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 F D2 U' F U2 L2 B' R' B' L' D'
1420	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:57 PM	00:15.16 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U F' D F2 L2 D2 R' B D2 F
1419	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:33 PM	00:11.76 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D U F' R L' F2 D' B L2 U' R D2 R'
1418	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:14 PM	00:09.73 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 U' L' U R2 B D'
1417	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:47 PM	00:12.92 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 B F2 D B2 L' U' R F' U' F' U'
1416	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:04 PM	00:12.35 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R D2 R' B' R L' F L U' F U2
1415	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:35 PM	00:12.94 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' D R B' R' B2 U' F R' B2 U
1414	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:11 PM	00:13.36 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F R L2 U2 B2 L D B' L2 D
1413	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:47 PM	00:14.24 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R U' R' U2 L2 B' D' R L F
1412	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:25 PM	00:12.96 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D L F R D2 B' F2 D U' F D2
1411	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:32 PM	00:11.66 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' D B2 R B' D L F2 U2 L'
1410	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:08 PM	00:12.55 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R L2 D U'
1409	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:45 PM	00:13.48 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' L2 U R2 B D B2 U2 F2 U L'
1408	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:19 PM	00:13.45 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' L2 B' F R L' B' D B2 U'
1407	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:53 PM	00:11.61 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B' F' D L' B2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 L2
1406	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:28 PM	00:13.63 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 U B2 U2 B' R' U2 B D2 B' D' B F' R2 D'
1405	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:03 PM	00:13.66 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D2 F R' L B' F' U' L2 D' F' R'
1404	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:37 PM	00:13.94 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' L D2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' F' U2 L2 D'
1403	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:14 PM	00:10.53 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F' U R' F2 D B F2 U2 L'
1402	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:52 PM	00:10.52 R2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' D R L2 F' D' L' F L' F'
1401	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:24 PM	00:14.85 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U B' R2 L' F L' B2 R' L2 F'
1400	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:02 PM	00:12.53 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L' U F R' B' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D'
1399	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B U B' F' R' B' D' F2 L U' L
1398	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:05 PM	00:13.80 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D R' L' U F L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D'
1397	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:41 PM	00:10.82 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' R B' F U' B D' F' D B2
1396	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:17 PM	00:11.13 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B' R' L' U' B' F D B R L' D2
1395	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:55 PM	00:12.78 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B U' R2 B' L' F2 R' F2 U' B U2
1394	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:28 PM	00:14.95 D R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B R B2 U' B' D' R' B' L' B2 D'
1393	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:04 PM	00:11.24 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F L2 U' R2 L F U' F R U'
1392	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:43 PM	00:12.22 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B D F' L' B' D R L D' B' D2
1391	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:13 PM	00:13.16 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R' F R B R2 U' B2 R2 L B2 U'
1390	Jun 25, 2014 6:13:49 PM	00:13.03 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R F U R B' R2 F' R' U2 R'
1389	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:56 PM	00:10.48 D B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' L' B U2 R D B2 R U' R2 B'
1388	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B F2 D R' F2 R2 B' F R2 L
1387	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:09 PM	00:11.36 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 L R2 D2 B' D2 L F U B' U2
1386	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:49 PM	00:10.54 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 U B' R U F' D2 L D' R' D2 U2
1385	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:25 PM	00:12.90 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 L' F R' L' F2 D2 R L2 F U'
1384	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:01 PM	00:13.61 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 U' R' D U' L U2
1383	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:41 PM	00:11.12 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 U' R' B D' L U2 R' F'
1382	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:12 PM	00:12.85 U R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F' D R D B' L2 U2 R U F' U
1381	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:50 PM	00:11.91 U R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U F2 U' L' B2 L' F'
1380	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:26 PM	00:13.94 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' F' D' F' R L' B R B2 F'
1379	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:03 PM	00:12.21 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F L F R' D' R2 B' F' L2 D U2
1378	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:39 PM	00:12.22 B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' D2 L F' R' B' D B2 R' D U2
1377	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:19 PM	00:11.19 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U F R' U B D L2 D' B2 F U
1376	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.35 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F' D' R2 B' F R' D2 U' L U
1375	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:27 PM	00:12.30 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' U F L' U B2 R L'
1374	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:14.39 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R2 U B F' U' R' L D L' U
1373	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:42 PM	00:09.27 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F U F2 L B R' U R' F L2
1372	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:13.54 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' U2 L' D2 B2 U B' D U R U'
1371	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:53 PM	00:13.78 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' B' D' L2 U F L' F R' U'
1370	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:20 PM	00:13.03 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 L D F D' B F' D R' D U'
1369	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:57 PM	00:12.62 U F2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U F' R U' F' D' B D2 B2 R B2 U'
1368	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:32 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D U' R' B' U2 R' U' F U2 R' L' B U2
1367	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:54 PM	00:15.43 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 D L' B U2 R' B' L' B2 D R' F2
1366	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:31 PM	00:11.33 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L F' D U' L' D U F L D2 U2
1365	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:09 PM	00:12.84 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D B L U' R2 F' U' B F2 L U2
1364	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:45 PM	00:13.16 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U B' L F D' B2 L' B' D' B2 R
1363	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:21 PM	00:10.19 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L F' U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F U'
1362	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:56 PM	00:11.79 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D B R B U B2 D U2 R2 L' U'
1361	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:00 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L' D' B' U' R D' L' B' U' F2 R U2
1360	Jun 25, 2014 6:00:35 PM	00:13.30 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' U' L' F U' F2 D R2 U
1359	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:58 PM	00:11.72 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F B2 U' B L' U B R2 D'
1358	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:33 PM	00:13.65 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F' R L F' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F U2
1357	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:09 PM	00:12.11 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U F' L B2 R2 U2 B D R' B' U' L
1356	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:44 PM	00:12.34 D2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F U2 F D R' F L' U R2 F U2
1355	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:24 PM	00:10.72 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 U R F L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' B L2
1354	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:59 PM	00:12.16 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U F' D' U2 R' B' D2 L2 U2
1353	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:37 PM	00:12.30 B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D L D' U2 R B' R U R B2 D2 U'
1352	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:57 PM	00:12.16 D' U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R D L U B F L U F' U'
1351	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.61 U2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' F D' B U F2 L B2 F2
1350	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:12 PM	00:12.14 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L D' R2 L2 B U L' D2 R' L' U'
1349	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:49 PM	00:12.16 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 B' L' F R2 U F D2 F D2 R D
1348	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:26 PM	00:11.90 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F L F2 R B2 R' L2 D R' U'
1347	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:54 PM	00:11.92 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 B D2 L2 F2 R' D' L F2 R' F
1346	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:09.77 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L F' U2 L B R D' B2 L' D U'
1345	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:05 PM	00:12.81 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L D' R2 F' U2 B R2 D' L'
1344	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:40 PM	00:13.02 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B R' F D R F2 U F2 L D2
1343	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:19 PM	00:11.87 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U2 L U2 B U2 F2 L2 U' L' D U'
1342	Jun 25, 2014 5:52:57 PM	00:10.73 U' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U B2 R' U2 R F U' B' R' B R2 L' D2
1341	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:27 PM	00:12.90 D U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' U L D' L' F2 D2 L2 D' L U
1340	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:13.12 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R D F' L' B F' U R2 L2 D L
1339	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:39 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D R' B' U' B' L D' B D'
1338	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:11 PM	00:13.49 U L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L' B2 R' F' R2 L D2 F2 D F U'
1337	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:11.95 R2 F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 U B' U' F2 L B' L'
1336	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:26 PM	00:10.17 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' D B F D U' B L F2 R2
1335	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:59 PM	00:13.16 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F L2 U2 L D2 R' U B U2 L U2
1334	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:36 PM	00:10.60 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L U' F' R2 L2 B' R' F R L2 U'
1333	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:12 PM	00:11.39 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 R' L' B F2 U R'
1332	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:41 PM	00:15.92 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B' F L2 U B2 U' F' U'
1331	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:18 PM	00:12.33 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U B' F2 D R2 L B F R U
1330	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:48 PM	00:12.25 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 F D2 U2 L F' R2 U R
1329	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:19 PM	00:12.11 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U B' F' U2 F' R D2 F
1328	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:59 PM	00:11.73 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R B' U R L' F2 L' F R2 D'
1327	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:36 PM	00:12.34 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 L2 B' L' U2 R' B' F' D B2 D2 R2
1326	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:08 PM	00:12.63 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D R2 U F' U R' L2 B' R' U' B2 L
1325	Jun 25, 2014 5:43:44 PM	00:12.72 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U' R' L B L2 D' R U R' B' F
1324	Jun 25, 2014 5:42:36 PM	00:12.87 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' R' U2 B D2 R2 D B2 D
1323	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:49 PM	00:12.43 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B L' U B2 F' U' R' U' F2 L U'
1322	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:02 PM	00:12.64 L2 D U R2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' F D' B R F D' R' L' B2 F2
1321	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:31 PM	00:13.16 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 B' R B' U L' F2 D2 U' B U2
1320	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:09 PM	00:12.96 R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F R U B2 F R2 D L' F'
1319	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:47 PM	00:12.80 R2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R L' B' R D2 U L' F2 L'
1318	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:26 PM	00:12.05 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L' U F' D R F' R2 F' D U2
1317	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:03 PM	00:11.89 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U F' U B2 R' D R2 B' U L' D2 U'
1316	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:39 PM	00:13.45 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' B2 U' L' U L2 U B R2 L D'
1315	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:13.49 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D L B' F2 U' L B R' U2 L2 D' U2
1314	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:51 PM	00:11.25 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F' R' L B L2 B2 U R' D U R'
1313	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:16 PM	00:11.93 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B R2 B' U2 L D R F' R' U'
1312	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:52 PM	00:13.26 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B D' F2 R' D L U' F R' D' R2 U2
1311	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:11.02 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B D' L' D' L' F D U B2 R L
1310	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:09 PM	00:09.95 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D U' L' D B' F' D' L2 B L' B2 F2 R'
1309	Jun 25, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:13.69 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R U F' R L D2 B D2 F D' R'
1308	Jun 25, 2014 4:29:58 PM	00:12.79 L2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B R' B2 U2 F' L2 D B' R D L
1307	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:31 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L B D2 F R D L' F' U' F' D'
1306	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:03 PM	00:12.67 D L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F U' R B2 L' F2 U' L' F L'
1305	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:37 PM	00:13.09 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R' F' D F' U F2 R2 D' B' L' U2
1304	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:11 PM	00:13.41 F2 D' R2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' L' F2 L' B R2 L U' R F U2
1303	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:42 PM	00:13.36 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F U' B R2 B D' L F' D2 R' L2
1302	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:14 PM	00:11.85 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F D2 B' R L U L' B2 F2 U'
1301	Jun 25, 2014 1:12:40 PM	00:11.83 B2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R F R' U' B2 D B2 L' D F' D'
1300	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:44 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R F D' U' B U' R D2 L' U' L'
1299	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:22 PM	00:11.68 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 U L D' F' D B L2 D2 B2 F2 U'
1298	Jun 24, 2014 10:07:19 PM	00:10.67 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U R U' B' U2 F2 R' L2 F U' L2 U2
1297	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:56 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D' F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F
1296	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:07 PM	00:13.57 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B R2 B' U' B R' D L F L2
1295	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L F2 D F D L B F2 D' U'
1294	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:21 PM	00:12.90 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 R B L D2 R' L2 B' U'
1293	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:47 PM	00:10.94 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L B U' F2 U' L F U2 R2 D
1292	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:23 PM	00:13.12 R2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 F' R2 D' R B R' B' D B2 D2 B U'
1291	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:57 PM	00:11.82 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' L B2 R2 U F' L2 F' D U' F L'
1290	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:13.07 U' L2 D' U L2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F R2 U' F2 R U B' R D U2
1289	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:08 PM	00:13.46 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L' U R2 D' R U L' F L2 U2
1288	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:13.35 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L' D R2 F R' F' R2 U2 L2 U L2
1287	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:18 PM	00:10.89 D U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L' B' L F L2 U' B R F R' U'
1286	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:55 PM	00:13.39 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' L' D L F U2 L' F2
1285	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:36 PM	00:10.18 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F B2 L' D' R' L2 B' L F2 D
1284	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:13 PM	00:12.17 D R2 F2 U B2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U B' U L D L' B F U'
1283	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:52 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F D2 L2 B' D' U2 R B' U2 B' U'
1282	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:29 PM	00:12.77 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U B U2 L2 F R U2 B L2 F R' U
1281	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:01 PM	00:14.22 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 R' L' D B' D U B' L2 U'
1280	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:09.42 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F U L' F2 L' F L' B
1279	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:17 PM	00:11.68 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R U2 L D2 B L2 D'
1278	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:45 PM	00:12.47 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D L F D F2 L2 F R' U2 L2
1277	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:22 PM	00:13.07 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D U2 B' R' F2 R2 L' B' U' F D B D'
1276	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:01 PM	00:09.99 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L B R' B L' D2 F' D U2 F U'
1275	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:40 PM	00:12.10 U2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F' U' R2 F' R L2 F' L B' L2 U'
1274	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:17 PM	00:12.41 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L2 F' D2 U' R B D' F' U B2 U2
1273	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:55 PM	00:12.91 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' F U' L F2 U' F' D' L' F
1272	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:23 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D L D B2 L' U2 F U R' F R' U'
1271	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:55 PM	00:12.80 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 D' R2 U' F L' D2
1270	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:33 PM	00:12.03 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 R' F U2 B' U2
1269	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:12 PM	00:11.98 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R' B' L' B2 U' L2 D R2
1268	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:51 PM	00:09.35 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U B2 L' U
1267	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:29 PM	00:11.04 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' U' R' D U F' D' U' L D
1266	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:03 PM	00:13.74 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L B R' D2 F' R' L2 F' D' L2
1265	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:43 PM	00:11.07 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L U B2 U F U' L' D R U
1264	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:10 PM	00:14.23 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F R2 U' L2 F' L D' B D2 F' U2
1263	Jun 24, 2014 9:52:09 PM	00:13.11 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D F' L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U F U
1262	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:41 PM	00:12.77 R2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B R2 D' R' B' U' L2 B F2 L' D'
1261	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:16 PM	00:10.64 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R B' D U2 R2 F' R2 U R U'
1260	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:51 PM	00:11.75 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R' D' B F' D L2 B' R' D B2 U'
1259	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:22 PM	00:13.07 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 L' B F R2 B' U' R
1258	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:55 PM	00:11.52 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 U L2 F' D' U2 L2 B L' B2 F D L2 B'
1257	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:28 PM	00:12.81 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R L2 B R2 B2 R' L' U'
1256	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:02 PM	00:13.42 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R B2 F U' F2 R2 F L' D2 R U2
1255	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:36 PM	00:13.27 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' L2 D F2 L' D' U'
1254	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:06 PM	00:11.62 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F L' F2 D2 U B' F' L' U2 L2 U'
1253	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:39 PM	00:14.64 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D R2 F U R U2 L F R2 U2
1252	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:01 PM	00:16.83 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L F R' B U2 B2 F' R' F2 L2
1251	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:32 PM	00:15.80 U B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B R' D2 F' L F L' B' D F2
1250	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:06 PM	00:13.81 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F R D U2 F2 D2 F U2 B' D' U'
1249	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:40 PM	00:13.69 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' F U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R'
1248	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:14 PM	00:12.70 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U F L U2 B' R' F D R2 B2 D2 U'
1247	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:40 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U R' D' F2 D F' U2 L' B' R F' U'
1246	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:11 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F D2 L' F' D R U R2 B L'
1245	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:11.30 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' L' D L' U' B U2 R L2 B U
1244	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:25 PM	00:12.66 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 B' U' R' U' R' F' R D' U L' U'
1243	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:03 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' L' U2 R' F' D U2 L B' U
1242	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:43 PM	00:11.05 L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' F R B F R U2 F R'
1241	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:18 PM	00:14.98 F2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B U R2 L B2 D F' R2 U R' U2
1240	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:56 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' D' B' L B R L B2 D'
1239	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:33 PM	00:12.34 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' L B' D R' D2 R2 F' D L'
1238	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:10 PM	00:10.06 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' L2 D' B' L' U2 R D' L' U B R' F' U
1237	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:49 PM	00:11.80 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D2 F U2 B' D F U2 R' F U' F2 U2
1236	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:27 PM	00:11.44 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L' B R' F2 U' B2 L' U'
1235	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:13.77 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R B' R' F' R' U' L B2 D' U2
1234	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:39 PM	00:13.24 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L' U' F R2 L' B L B' L2 U'
1233	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:19 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' U F' L D B U R U2 R D
1232	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:57 PM	00:12.29 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U B F' U' L D' R' U' F' U2 L' U'
1231	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:38 PM	00:09.21 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R' D' U2 L B F D' B2 L2
1230	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:13 PM	00:13.04 F2 U B2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' U F R2 B' U R' B' L2 D U
1229	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:42 PM	00:12.07 D R2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' U B2 D' B2 L F D B L2
1228	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:15.26 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F D L2 D2 R B' R D L D U'
1227	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:33 PM	00:11.83 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' U2 F R' L F L2 D' L D2 R
1226	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:10 PM	00:10.08 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' B' F R' L B D R F'
1225	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:26 PM	00:12.83	+2	U F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' F D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D' U'
1224	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:05 PM	00:12.48 U B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B R U2 F2 D U2 L B2 U' R'
1223	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:42 PM	00:12.81 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F L2 F' U R' D' L' D' R B' D2
1222	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F R' F2 L U' R' D L' F2 U'
1221	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:53 PM	00:11.60 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 D B' L U' B' L' B D B U2 F2 U'
1220	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:32 PM	00:10.87 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D U' L2 U' L' F D R U R2 B F2 L F
1219	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:09 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D U' F' R' B2 R D' F2 U R' B2
1218	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:45 PM	00:11.54 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D F' L' B' L2 B2 F2 U' F L' B
1217	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:16 PM	00:14.30 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B' R' D B' F' R F U' L2 U'
1216	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:50 PM	00:14.18 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B L' B' U' R D' F2 R B2 U2
1215	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:14 PM	00:11.94 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L' F' R' F U' L2 U2 L B F' D2
1214	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:52 PM	00:10.25 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' L' B' R U B2 R L2 U'
1213	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:26 PM	00:13.70 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 D R' U2 F' U' R' B' D2 U'
1212	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:02 PM	00:12.44 B2 D B2 U L2 D' U' F2 D F2 L F D2 R2 D2 F' U L B' R2 D
1211	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:41 PM	00:11.77 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U R U2 B' U R' B2 D' F D2 R2 U'
1210	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:19 PM	00:11.92 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R L' B D L F' R2 D' L D' U'
1209	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:57 PM	00:11.07 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F B2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D2 F D' U'
1208	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:33 PM	00:14.28 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L D2 B' R' B D' F' U B' R2 D'
1207	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:11.06 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R D' B2 U2 B F U' L U2 R U'
1206	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:49 PM	00:11.41 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' D B2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R F U'
1205	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:24 PM	00:11.98 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L' B2 D' U' B D F R B' U2 L
1204	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:02 PM	00:12.45 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L B U2 L U' B' R2 U R' F R2
1203	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:38 PM	00:13.89 D B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 U' F U2 R' D2 F L' U2 L' U' L' U2
1202	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:17 PM	00:12.04 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 B' R2 B2 F U' F2 U'
1201	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:55 PM	00:12.59 U R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U L' F R' F2 D F L2 F' L'
1200	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:36 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D F L B D' B2 U R' U2 F' L' U'
1199	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:17 PM	00:10.46 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' F' L2 D R B D2 F'
1198	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:59 PM	00:09.85 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F D B2 L B' L' D U2 B2 R2
1197	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:35 PM	00:12.75 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F' L' U' B L2 U2 L' D'
1196	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:11 PM	00:10.90 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' B L2 D2 F' D L' D2 B R2 D2
1195	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:48 PM	00:10.40 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B U2 F R2 D R' L'
1194	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:11 PM	00:15.67 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F L D2 F L U R' U2 R2 F' D'
1193	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:48 PM	00:10.78 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' R U L2 F' D B' R2 L' F2 L'
1192	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:25 PM	00:11.36 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B R B2 U'
1191	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:59 PM	00:14.92 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U F' L F R2 L' U' R' D' R2 L
1190	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:36 PM	00:12.66 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L B U2 B' R2 B' L' D2 R2 D
1189	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:09 PM	00:16.50 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R D F2 D2 B' F' U' R2 U2 R U'
1188	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:45 PM	00:12.50 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F' R' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 F' U
1187	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:23 PM	00:13.68 F2 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R U2 B' R B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2
1186	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:54 PM	00:12.95 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B' R L2 U' L' F2 D F' U2 L D
1185	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:32 PM	00:11.96 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R' F D B F2 U2 B' R F
1184	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:09 PM	00:11.49 D R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 D' R L D' B L2 D2 L'
1183	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:31 PM	00:10.68 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F R2 U R2 B L' D' F2 R' F
1182	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:12 PM	00:11.87 U' R2 U' F2 D U R2 B2 R2 B2 U B' D2 L B2 D B' U B' D' R2 U'
1181	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:50 PM	00:11.92 R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B' D B R' B' D' F' D' L B2 D2
1180	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:25 PM	00:11.68 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U F2 U R2 B2 R' L2 B2 F L D F' L U' B'
1179	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:10.58 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F' L B' U' B' L2 D' L D L2 U2
1178	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:21 PM	00:11.20 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L D' R B' L D' U' B' U2 L2
1177	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:57 PM	00:13.85 U B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L D U2 B' R L F U2 F2 R' U'
1176	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:35 PM	00:12.17 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' R' F L U' B2 D B R' U' F'
1175	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:11.77 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R F' U' R D' U' L2 F' R F' D'
1174	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:51 PM	00:12.58 U L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L' F2 L B' L2 B2 D' R' F2 D U'
1173	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:28 PM	00:12.35 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 B' U2 L F' L2 U F2 D2 R L2 U2
1172	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:50 PM	00:10.98 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L' F R U2 B' U' B2 D' U2
1171	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:17 PM	00:09.76 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B R B2 D F R F' U L' U
1170	Jun 24, 2014 9:12:19 PM	00:15.96 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' F' R' B D R F' U' R2 U2 B'
1169	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:56 PM	00:11.91 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D F2 U B U' F' R U2 F' U
1168	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:34 PM	00:11.00 B2 D L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F L' D' R B' R L2 B2 R D2 U
1167	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:10 PM	00:11.34 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F R B' U2 F R2 D U' L D R
1166	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:48 PM	00:11.34 U2 F2 D' L2 D U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 L F' U R' L D2 R2 U'
1165	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:27 PM	00:11.54 U L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 B2 R F' U' B2
1164	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:06 PM	00:11.84 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R U' F U R2 F L F2 D' L U'
1163	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:45 PM	00:09.71 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U F R' B F2 D L U2 B F' L'
1162	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:22 PM	00:11.79 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F R' F U R' U F' D2 B2 F2
1161	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:11.14 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 U' F L2 B2 D' R2 U L D' R'
1160	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:39 PM	00:11.05 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B L2 U' B' D' L2 B2 L
1159	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:10 PM	00:12.46 L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 U L' F' R D2 U2
1158	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:23 PM	00:12.57 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 R' D' B L F U R' L2 D' U2 F2
1157	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:02 PM	00:11.48 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' F L B' F2 L U F2 D' R
1156	Jun 24, 2014 9:00:02 PM	00:12.80 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' R' L2 F R L2 U' F D2 U2
1155	Jun 24, 2014 8:59:39 PM	00:11.64 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B' F' L' F R U' R' F2 R' L2 D
1154	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:47 PM	00:14.95 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R L' B D' L U L' F' R U2
1153	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:24 PM	00:13.55 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 D B R D2 B' F U'
1152	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:01 PM	00:11.65 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B' L' U' B2 U2
1151	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:30 PM	00:13.48 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L' F' D' L D' R B R U'
1150	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:09 PM	00:11.61 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B F2 R2 D' B D2 B' F' L'
1149	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:41 PM	00:13.35 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L' F2 R' B R D2 U' L2 B2 R' U'
1148	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:20 PM	00:11.76 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B' R' D2 B' F' L2 D2 U' B F' U'
1147	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:56 PM	00:13.16 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' U' L' F L' B2 L' D2 B2 D
1146	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:32 PM	00:12.82 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F' U' B D L B2 F' L' U'
1145	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:10 PM	00:11.75 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U L F2 R F' R D2 B R U' B2 D
1144	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:48 PM	00:13.43 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R F L U' B' L' F' U' R2 U2
1143	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:23 PM	00:11.01 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R' F' L' B' D' U' B' L' U2 R2
1142	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:58 PM	00:12.14 F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' F' L2 B' U' B2 D F' R B2 D'
1141	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:17 PM	00:13.29 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' U B' D L' U2 R' D2 B L U2
1140	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:49 PM	00:11.53 U F2 L2 D U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F D' R' L' D R' D' B' F R2 U2
1139	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:24 PM	00:13.46 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' F' D' R U' F U B' U'
1138	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:04 PM	00:10.13 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L U2 R U' L' D' R2 U' L' U'
1137	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:47 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R' B' D F' D U2 R'
1136	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:23 PM	00:12.53 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L' D' U2 R F' R B' F L B U
1135	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:00 PM	00:12.71 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B U' B2 R F U B2 R2
1134	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:38 PM	00:11.39 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D L' F2 L B2 F' L D' F'
1133	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:16 PM	00:13.69 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B R B L D' R L F' R2 B
1132	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:39 PM	00:14.69 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R' B U' B' F L U' F U2 B
1131	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:10 PM	00:11.85 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 L D' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R U
1130	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:48 PM	00:12.09 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' R' F U' L U B L D B' D2 U'
1129	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:23 PM	00:13.54 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U B' F2 U R' F' D B F R' F'
1128	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:01 PM	00:12.25 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R L U' B' D' F2 L2 F R F2 U'
1127	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:39 PM	00:12.12 D U B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F D F2 D2 R L B' L2 D' L' U2
1126	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:14 PM	00:13.45 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' R' B R' D2 B D2 L2 F2 D'
1125	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:52 PM	00:13.26 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D' R D' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D U' F' L'
1124	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:29 PM	00:11.35 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L F2 L D U' L' U' B D'
1123	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:07 PM	00:13.20 D U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L R2 B' F D' B U F2 L' F2 U'
1122	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:43 PM	00:12.07 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F R F2 D' B L' B' F2 D U
1121	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:20 PM	00:11.16 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D R B F L D L D2 U R' D2
1120	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:59 PM	00:12.66 U' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B D' F' U' L U' R B R' L U'
1119	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:37 PM	00:13.34 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' D U' L' D' R' F' L' B' R
1118	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:16 PM	00:11.21 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R B2 D' B R' U F' L D B U2
1117	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:57 PM	00:09.48 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B L D U F' D2 R' F D' R2 U2
1116	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:33 PM	00:13.26 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B' L' D' F L F R D' F2 R U'
1115	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:41 PM	00:13.66 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 F' L B2 L2 D' R2 L D' U'
1114	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:20 PM	00:11.74 D2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B D' R' U' B D2 R' U R2 L U
1113	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:50 PM	00:14.29 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R' U L2 D2 R' U' L' U2 F D' U'
1112	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:27 PM	00:13.98 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U B' D2 U2 L B2 D' L2 U R' B'
1111	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:59 PM	00:12.29 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' L' F R' F2 D R L2 B
1110	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:32 PM	00:12.62 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D B F D R U' R2 B F U' B U2
1109	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:11 PM	00:11.22 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L F D' L F U' B' D
1108	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:38 PM	00:13.30 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B D' R D2 L F D2 U F' L2
1107	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:15 PM	00:12.68 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D R' F' U' L U2 F' D' U' R B' U2
1106	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:53 PM	00:12.44 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F R' D' B' D F D2 B U B2 U'
1105	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:30 PM	00:12.38 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R L D' R L' F' U' L' D' R2 D'
1104	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:08 PM	00:10.49 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R' B' R' B2 F' U2 R2 D B' R
1103	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:44 PM	00:11.53 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 U' L B F2 U' F' R D L F2 D2 F' U
1102	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:21 PM	00:11.55 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 B' L' D' L D2 R B U R' L
1101	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:03 PM	00:09.22 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B R' B R2 D U2 F U' L'
1100	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:43 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D' F' D2 R B' D U R2 U
1099	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:17 PM	00:12.00 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R F' D2 B2 D F' D U R L'
1098	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:56 PM	00:13.03 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' L F L' D' L B' F' R'
1097	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:23 PM	00:15.16 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R D L B2 U B' R2 F2 R' U L'
1096	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:53 PM	00:11.33 D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L' D' L F R2 D L2 U' R D' U2
1095	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:16 PM	00:14.35 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R' B' F L U2 B2 D' L D B U2
1094	Jun 24, 2014 8:31:08 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B D2 R B R2 F' D B F L U'
1093	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:44 PM	00:10.25 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B L D2 R D R L' U R F' D'
1092	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:23 PM	00:13.27 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B R2 B2 U B' D2 L' B2 D' B U'
1091	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:02 PM	00:10.39 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' U R F' R U2 F2 U B U2
1090	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:36 PM	00:12.78 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R' U2 F R L2 D2 L' U R D'
1089	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:13 PM	00:13.94 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F L' B' R2 B' D' L2 B R F2
1088	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:50 PM	00:14.40 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 D' U2 L' U2 B' U' R B
1087	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:22 PM	00:14.90 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L U F D' B D2 R2 D B' R2
1086	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:58 PM	00:13.72 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 U' L' F L' B' U2 R2 L'
1085	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:36 PM	00:12.46 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R' F D' B L F U2 R L2 D
1084	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:14 PM	00:11.43 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' B' F2 D' U2 B R D2 R B R2 U'
1083	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:48 PM	00:15.62 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R' F2 D B' D' L B U L' U
1082	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:30 PM	00:10.73 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B R2 D' L' U B' D B D2 L'
1081	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:24 PM	00:10.51 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' U F' U B2 U R' B F U
1080	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:01 PM	00:11.90 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F' L2 U R' D' F D' L' F2 R
1079	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R B D' R2 D2 B' F' R D' R U'
1078	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:18 PM	00:12.20 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R D' R L' U' F' L' B2 L'
1077	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:56 PM	00:11.09 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B U L' F' L' B' D F U R' U2
1076	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:35 PM	00:10.60 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D B' F R2 B2 R' D' B' R2 D L2
1075	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:15 PM	00:10.92 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U B U L F D L' F' R L
1074	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:51 PM	00:13.79 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B R L' F' R' B' D R' F2 L'
1073	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:27 PM	00:12.14 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' R F' R' L'
1072	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:07 PM	00:08.68 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B U L' F D R U F D2
1071	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:42 PM	00:14.33 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 B R' F2 R B F L U' R F U2
1070	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:21 PM	00:12.50 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U R' B L' B' F R' U2 F' U'
1069	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:27 PM	00:13.81 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B R U2 B2 U F L' B' L' D U
1068	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:05 PM	00:12.97 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F L2 B2 L' B' D2 L F'
1067	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:44 PM	00:13.16 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 F L F2 U B L2 B' L2
1066	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:23 PM	00:11.48 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L B R2 U' F2 D L' B' F2 D' U2
1065	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:00 PM	00:12.64 R2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U F2 R' D' B' F2 R L' U' R' B' D2 U2
1064	Jun 24, 2014 7:55:36 PM	00:13.71 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D' R' U' F2 L2 B L D' F'
1063	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:58 PM	00:11.70 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B R L' B2 F' D' L2
1062	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:32 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 U F' R' D B' D2 R2 D U'
1061	Jun 24, 2014 7:53:08 PM	00:10.35 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' D' B D R2 U B' U' F2 R D2
1060	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:59 PM	00:12.02 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' U2 B' D' B' L2 F' D2 R L' U2
1059	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:04 PM	00:12.72 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F R' B D R F2 D U R' D' L'
1058	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:39 PM	00:11.77 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B L2 D' B' L F' D2 L'
1057	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:16 PM	00:13.39 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' F L' F' R2 B' D2 F' R U L' U'
1056	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:49 PM	00:12.91 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' L D2 F D' R L B2 U'
1055	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:25 PM	00:13.03 D F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B2 F2 R' B' D U' F R' D2
1054	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:05 PM	00:12.05 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 U' B' U' R L' U B F' U
1053	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:40 PM	00:10.92 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R L2 U' B2 L' B F2 U' F L F'
1052	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:17 PM	00:10.46 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D R F U' R2 L' B2 U' B' F2 D L'
1051	Jun 24, 2014 7:44:57 PM	00:11.18 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 U F' L2 U L' B' D2 U L' B D' U'
1050	Jun 24, 2014 7:43:34 PM	00:10.04 L2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 L2 D R' L' U B R2
1049	Jun 24, 2014 7:42:17 PM	00:12.22 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' B D2 F R' B' U2 F2 L2
1048	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:56 PM	00:13.08 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F D' F2 L2 D' R' U' F U' R L2
1047	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:31 PM	00:13.54 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B D' U' L2 B2 F2 U F L' U
1046	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:37 PM	00:10.85 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 D' L' F R D2 B R' U
1045	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:17 PM	00:12.23 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B D' R D F U B D' B' L' U2
1044	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:47 PM	00:11.38 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' L' F2 L' U' B' U2 L F R' D U'
1043	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:23 PM	00:13.15 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R B' L2 F' D2 U L' B' R' L2
1042	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:00 PM	00:12.12 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D L F L B D2 F2 U2
1041	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:34 PM	00:13.53 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D U R2 L2 B' R D2 F' U L2 F2 R' U B' L2
1040	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:07 PM	00:13.75 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U B R' U'
1039	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:41 PM	00:12.92 R2 D' U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L F R2 L2 F' R F' R D B L2 U'
1038	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:18 PM	00:12.19 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F' D B L D' B F2 D2 R' B2 U'
1037	Jun 24, 2014 7:36:19 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F D2 R' L2 B D U2 F' U' R U2
1036	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:55 PM	00:13.03 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D F' L' F U' F2 D' L2 U2 R' U2
1035	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:30 PM	00:11.33 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B' D2 R2 L B2 R U L D' R L
1034	Jun 24, 2014 7:34:57 PM	00:12.21 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D' L F2 R D F' D' B' L' B2 R2 D'
1033	Jun 24, 2014 6:54:16 PM	00:11.54 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 U B' F U L U' R2 B D2 B R2
1032	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:54 PM	00:12.18 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F2 D' B' U R' U2 L' F2 U' L'
1031	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:30 PM	00:11.98 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B U' F' R2 D U' R' L' U R' D
1030	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:38 PM	00:14.79 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 F D F R B D R L F'
1029	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:13 PM	00:13.98 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F R' U2 R2 D R F' D' B' L2
1028	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:50 PM	00:13.02 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' R' B L B2 D B' R' F' U2 R2 U2
1027	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:17 PM	00:12.22 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L' D R F' D' F2 U' R' U2 B U
1026	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:11.95 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B' U2 R' L B' R' D' B' F L2
1025	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:34 PM	00:10.65 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B D B2 D2 L F D' F2 U F' R
1024	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:10 PM	00:13.32 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 B F' L D2 L D L F2 U B2 L'
1023	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:47 PM	00:11.33 B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R L' F' L' B' U' F R2 F' R
1022	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:20 PM	00:13.51 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R U' L' B2 R2 B F2 D L' F2 U
1021	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:57 PM	00:13.79 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 L R2 B2 U B R' L D' B F2 L'
1020	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:36 PM	00:11.60 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B D' R' B2 L' U' F D2 F2
1019	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:12 PM	00:13.93 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' U' F' L D' B2 U R2 D R B F2 U'
1018	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:50 PM	00:12.19 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F D' F' U B2 U2 L' B2 U
1017	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:32 PM	00:10.39 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U B D2 R B' R U2 L' B' U
1016	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:13.61 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U R' B F2 U B L' U' B L' D' U'
1015	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:47 PM	00:11.98 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D U2 R2 B U' R2 D B' D U2 B' R L2 U
1014	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:18 PM	00:17.70 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D B2 F' R U2 B2 R' L2
1013	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:56 PM	00:11.61 D' L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L F U2 L2 F' U' B L F D' U2
1012	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:31 PM	00:14.12 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 R D F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' F U
1011	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:06 PM	00:13.24 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B D' R2 F2 U B2 R D2 F L U
1010	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:45 PM	00:10.58 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L' D' F' D2 L D R D2
1009	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:23 PM	00:12.71 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' R' F U2 F2 L' B' F2 U'
1008	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:58 PM	00:12.17 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 L2 F' D' R' U L2 F' R'
1007	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:35 PM	00:11.07 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L' D F2 R2 U' F L' F2 R
1006	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:12 PM	00:09.84 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U F' R F2 L' B F D' F R' F2
1005	Jun 24, 2014 6:28:13 PM	00:10.76 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U B' L D R' B D' U2 F' U2 R D'
1004	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R B D B' F R D' R' F2 R2 U'
1003	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:12.78 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L D2 F' D2 B2 L U' F2 R B' L
1002	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:59 PM	00:12.25 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U B' U2 F2 R F2 U B' U2 B' R U'
1001	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:29 PM	00:11.47 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R B' R' L2 F' L U B2 R2 F'
1000	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:05 PM	00:12.67 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F R2 L' U' B2 D' U2 R D L2
999	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:43 PM	00:10.45 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F' D' R F D F' R' L' B' R
998	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:17 PM	00:14.63 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R' D F L F' U F2 R
997	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:13.65 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L' B2 R L2 D' B' R2 L' B' R'
996	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:26 PM	00:11.79 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F L2 U B U B F D2 U'
995	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:03 PM	00:13.24 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 B F2 D2 B2 R' B' U2 B' D' F2 U'
994	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:40 PM	00:11.05 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L' F U2 B D' U L B2 D U
993	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:15 PM	00:08.86 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U B D' L2 F R B D' U2 B R2 U'
992	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:49 PM	00:11.75 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R' F R U R D B2 U' F' R' D2
991	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:27 PM	00:12.99 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' R L2 F' R D' U' F2 L2 F' U
990	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:00 PM	00:12.54 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U R' B F' R D F2 U' R F U
989	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:26 PM	00:13.19 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L'
988	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:03 PM	00:09.23 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U L' D2 B F L B2 F R F2 D U2
987	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:32 PM	00:14.58 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 D B D' B' L D U' R' B U L
986	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:09 PM	00:13.66 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B' R' F2 U' L' D' B2 R2 F' L' F2
985	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:45 PM	00:11.28 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' L' B2 U L' D2 R2 L D2 R2
984	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:23 PM	00:12.48 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' B U F2 R' D B R D2 R' F U2
983	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:01 PM	00:10.66 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' F' R U2 B' F' D' U F R' L2 D2
982	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:39 PM	00:10.74 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 B' D' F2 R B2 D R2 L2
981	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:15 PM	00:12.52 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' F L U' F2 L U' R L2 F2 D'
980	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:51 PM	00:12.44 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B L F L2 F U L' F' R' L2 D'
979	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L' D' U2 B2 D R U L U' F'
978	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:04 PM	00:10.00 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B' L D F U2 R D2 R' U2
977	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:42 PM	00:11.81 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U F' U L B' L B2 F R2 U' R'
976	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:19 PM	00:11.83 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B F' D' R' L' U' R2 L' F' D
975	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:58 PM	00:11.21 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B D' R' D2 B2 D R2 B' D' F
974	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:37 PM	00:10.58 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B D2 L U R' D' U2 L' F' R' L
973	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:14 PM	00:11.69 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R' U B D2 U2 R' B' L' B2 L' U2
972	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:52 PM	00:11.37 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' L' R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R D' B2 U'
971	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:31 PM	00:10.65 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U R' F' R' D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 F' U'
970	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:09 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B U R2 B2 R2 D B' D U2
969	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:48 PM	00:10.71 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R' B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' L' D F' U2
968	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:26 PM	00:13.89 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 U' F' D' L2 B' D B2 R2 F' D' R' U'
967	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:52 PM	00:12.14 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' B F R' B' L2 U L
966	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:29 PM	00:13.23 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L D L' U2 L' U2 F' D B2 L' U2
965	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:02 PM	00:11.95 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 D' U R B2 F D' R L D2
964	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:38 PM	00:13.21 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U F2 L F' L F2 U2 R' B' F2 U' R' U2
963	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:10 PM	00:11.42 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D R' F R2 B2 D' R D B2 R U
962	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:49 PM	00:10.76 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D U' F' R2 B' R' B2 R D2
961	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:27 PM	00:13.78 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R' B D L' U B2 L' B F R2 U'
960	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:58 PM	00:14.51 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L B' F D' U R' B L2 D2
959	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:33 PM	00:11.88 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D L D' F' D' R2 U L F' U
958	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:01 PM	00:11.96 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R' U R' B' R F' D B2 D' R' D'
957	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:35 PM	00:10.09 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' L B R' U' L' D' U2 L' F D2 U
956	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:13 PM	00:11.42 L2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F D2 U2 R' F R' D L' D' F U2
955	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:50 PM	00:10.00 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L D U2 F L2 B' D U2 F D U2
954	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:29 PM	00:10.35 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B' L F' R' D2 U2 F' R' D' L
953	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:12.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 L B R' F2 D F2 R U' R B2
952	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:11.55 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R F' L2 D' U' L F D2 L' B' U'
951	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:08 PM	00:15.89 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R D2 U F2 L' F U2 L' F2 L U'
950	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:44 PM	00:10.60 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U R U2 L2 D' F' R'
949	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:15 PM	00:11.85 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R D2 U2 B' L2 U' R' B' L2 B' U'
948	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:51 PM	00:13.39 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B' L2 U B' R' D' R2 F' L D'
947	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:12.13 B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F' D2 R' F' R2 B' F' R B' F L
946	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:57 PM	00:11.62 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B U B R' L' U R F2 U2 F' U2
945	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:36 PM	00:12.19 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 R B R2 D' R U R2 U
944	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:13 PM	00:12.99 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B D' L' D L' U B R' D U
943	Jun 24, 2014 6:01:52 PM	00:12.75 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R B' F2 L' D' B' R' U F2 D
942	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:30 PM	00:10.46 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R F L D2 R F' R' F R'
941	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:10 PM	00:12.04 B2 L2 D' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B R' F' L' F' U B' U2 R
940	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:47 PM	00:11.65 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L' F' L2 B' R' F D B' U'
939	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:21 PM	00:15.00 B2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U R D F2 L B F' U2 R F2 L D
938	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:00 PM	00:11.93 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' B2 F' L' B2 R D F D U2
937	Jun 24, 2014 5:57:38 PM	00:11.64 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' L' B' U2 L D B2 R D' F R2 B'
936	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:55 PM	00:13.22 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F R' B' R U R2 D B'
935	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.13 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U B' D2 R U2 F R2
934	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:10 PM	00:14.56 D L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 R D U' R B L D' F R U2
933	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:43 PM	00:15.22 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' R' F' U' L D F2 D
932	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:21 PM	00:11.39 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' D U2 F' U F' D2
931	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:58 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 B' U2 L' D R2 B U B' R2 F R'
930	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:11.58 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' U2 R F2 D' U B
929	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:15 PM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B R B' F L2 U'
928	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:50 PM	00:13.10 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' R' L2 U B D' R2 F2 R' U'
927	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:20 PM	00:12.32 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' B L' B' R2 L2 D F' L2 D F'
926	Jun 24, 2014 5:52:20 PM	00:14.26 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R' B D' L F R B R2 B2 F2 D'
925	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:56 PM	00:14.04 D U B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 D L2 D U L B U2
924	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:34 PM	00:12.93 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F' L U' F2 U B F' R U2 L' U
923	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:11 PM	00:11.56 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B' L B F R' B2 D' B2 F D
922	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:47 PM	00:11.30 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D B' U2 L D L2 B R L B U2
921	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:13 PM	00:15.40 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F U2 R B' L' D U B R2 D
920	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:13.14 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B R' F R' B2 R B F2 L' D U
919	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:17 PM	00:11.73 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' U R' L' F' U B L B'
918	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:56 PM	00:11.47 B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' R L2 F U2 R U' R B2 F' R2 U2
917	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:33 PM	00:12.92 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L D' R' B' D' R' F L2 F2 L2
916	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:06 PM	00:13.42 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 R2 D' R L2 F2 U2 L2 D'
915	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:42 PM	00:10.07 D B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B R2 U2 R2 L' D' U B L
914	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:21 PM	00:12.57 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' B U2 R' U' F' D' L' D2 L' D
913	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:59 PM	00:11.42 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D R' D' R' B L F' R' L2 F2 D2 U2
912	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:36 PM	00:13.90 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R D2 F' D R' L B' F2 R L' U'
911	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:15 PM	00:09.82 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 R D2 R2 D' R2 B R' D U B
910	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:55 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D' L' B' F U' F D'
909	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:32 PM	00:11.06 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B D' F' L2 B' U2 R' D' U R
908	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:02 PM	00:15.25 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B D2 L D' B' R' F L' U' B D'
907	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:39 PM	00:12.90 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D U B D L B U' L B' D B L2 U'
906	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:16 PM	00:11.62 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 L D' L2 B' U R' D2 L B D L2
905	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:10.77 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D R' L' D' U' F U2 L' B2 U
904	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:33 PM	00:11.62 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F' B2 R D F' U' F2 D' B D' U'
903	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:10 PM	00:12.71 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L' U B U2 L F2 D' L' B'
902	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:46 PM	00:13.65 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L' F D R2 B2 D2 L2 F U' F'
901	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:25 PM	00:11.92 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' D' L2 U R U2 L2 F2 U'
900	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:56 PM	00:13.87 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R' U' B U' R F' D R' D
899	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:36 PM	00:11.75 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U F R' L' B2 U' R2 U'
898	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:17 PM	00:10.98 D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B2 D' L' D R2 D2 B D
897	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:46 PM	00:15.44 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 D2 R U R L' D F U2
896	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:24 PM	00:10.98 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' U R F' U2 F D2 R2 L' D'
895	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:52 PM	00:12.32 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U' L B' R L2 U' F D2 F2 U'
894	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:31 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 F' L' D2 B' R' B' F U R2 B' U'
893	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:05 PM	00:12.49 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' D' B' R2 L' U2 B2 R F' D2
892	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:43 PM	00:11.32 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D' R L' B D' R' U2 R2 L' U R2
891	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:11.36 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' U B2 F2 R' D' L B' F R U
890	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:00 PM	00:13.61 D B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F' R' F' U2 L' B D' U' F' D2 U
889	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:32 PM	00:09.80 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 U' L D B2 U' F' L2 U'
888	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:10 PM	00:13.03 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' R2 L2 F' L F' L' B D2 U' F2 D2 B
887	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:10.16 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L D' F' D2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2
886	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:05 PM	00:15.32 F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 F2 L U2 F' D L' U' B' F L' U R2
885	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:11.04 D B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U B2 R2 F' R' B' R F' U2
884	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:21 PM	00:13.59 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F R' B' F2 U B' U2 R B R2
883	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:01 PM	00:11.50 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L' R2 B U2 R B2 D' L' U2 F U2
882	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:35 PM	00:12.77 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L D2 B' U B' D F2 R' F2 L
881	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:14 PM	00:09.30 F2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F' R' U L B R U F' U'
880	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:52 PM	00:10.70 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B U2 L2 D' B2 R B U2
879	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:31 PM	00:10.97 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R D' B F' U' F D2 U B' L
878	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:12.57 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F D B' L2 F2 R' L' U2
877	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:48 PM	00:10.08 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B U2 F D' B' R2 U2 R' F U
876	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:14 PM	00:10.02 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U L2 F D2 U F R2 B U2 R F R' L'
875	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:53 PM	00:12.81 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' B L2 D2 U2 L U2 B' D' F' L' D'
874	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:30 PM	00:12.13 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F' D R' B F' D L' U' F' D B'
873	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:06 PM	00:14.86 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 D F U' R' U2 L B' R' U F' L' D'
872	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:43 PM	00:12.49 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' L B' R' U' F D L' D2 F U2
871	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:14 PM	00:15.50 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D U' R' B' U' L B' U' L2 U B' U'
870	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:51 PM	00:12.29 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L B' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L'
869	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:28 PM	00:14.31 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 L F D' U2 R D' F D
868	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:04 PM	00:11.96 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R' L' B D2 F2 D' L F' D B
867	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:41 PM	00:10.31 B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B' R2 L' B' U2 B D2 U R B'
866	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:17 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L' U B D' U2 F2 R' F D2 L F'
865	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:55 PM	00:10.57 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 D2
864	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:33 PM	00:11.20 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B L F D' R B2 L2 B' D2 U
863	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:01 PM	00:09.92 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R B' L D B U2 R B' L' F2 D2
862	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:40 PM	00:11.45 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U' R B' L F R F' L
861	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:17 PM	00:12.90 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U F2 R' D' L U F' U' F2 U R D2
860	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:49 PM	00:14.08 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D R D F R' L B' F2 R2 B U'
859	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:27 PM	00:11.29 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U R B2 D L U R' D' B' D2 R F'
858	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:01 PM	00:12.52 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 F L B2 L2 U' R2 F D
857	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:37 PM	00:12.81 B2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F D2 B' D U L D' L' B'
856	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:15 PM	00:13.39 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 D F2 R' D U2 R2 F2
855	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:50 PM	00:12.36 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L D R' B D R' U' R2 D2 F R2
854	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:27 PM	00:13.06 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B' D' U2 R D2 B' L D2 U2
853	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:04 PM	00:12.42 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 R' D B2 F' D2 R' U B2 R
852	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:41 PM	00:12.35 F2 D B2 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R U2 R2 F' D' L' B' U B2 D
851	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:10 PM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' B R' L2 F' R U' F2 U F U2
850	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:23 PM	00:10.78 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F D' B' D2 L U' R B2 F' D U2
849	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:01 PM	00:11.90 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 B' U B F L D' R' D B' D2
848	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:59 PM	00:14.28 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D2 B F R L2 F D F'
847	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:35 PM	00:11.48 F2 U B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' L U' L' F' R' D R2 D' U'
846	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:13 PM	00:13.45 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D' L D2 B' F' L B
845	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:51 PM	00:10.91 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L F2 D' B L' F R2 B' U B' D'
844	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:28 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L B2 D F2 R L2 B2 D L
843	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:06 PM	00:13.63 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' L D F' L F R' D' F L' U
842	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:44 PM	00:11.80 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U R' U2 F' R2 U B' L U B F' D'
841	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:22 PM	00:11.82 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R F' R U L2 U L' B R2 B U'
840	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:24 PM	00:10.66 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 R B' U F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L'
839	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:10.68 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L F' R' B' L' U R2 L2 U F D
838	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:40 PM	00:13.18 R2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B2 L F D2 R2 L D R2 U L' D2
837	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:18 PM	00:13.20 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U F' R D B F R' L' F D
836	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:58 PM	00:10.62 D R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2 F' R B' U' L B' R' L' U' L2
835	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:32 PM	00:17.99 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' D B2 D R' U' F2 D' R2 D2
834	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:07 PM	00:11.70 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 F R' D L' U R D2 R2 D' B' D2
833	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:34 PM	00:13.88 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U2 B' D' F L B U'
832	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:02 PM	00:13.10 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 D R' D R' B' D' R' D2 L' U' R2 U2
831	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:40 PM	00:12.04 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' F D F' R' B D2 F' U
830	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:17 PM	00:11.64 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' D F2 D' U B R2 D L U2
829	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:55 PM	00:13.24 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R B2 L' F' U F L B' D2 R2
828	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:31 PM	00:13.08 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R' B2 F' U B' L F2 D2 B2 L2 D'
827	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:11.77 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 B' D2 U' L' D' F2 D' R2 L2
826	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:46 PM	00:12.88 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' L' U R2 D B R' D' B2 F L
825	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:23 PM	00:11.26 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 U R' F' D U F' R' F' D'
824	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:03 PM	00:12.06 D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F' R2 F' U2
823	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:11.68 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L F2 D B2 L B' L2 B' D2 B F2
822	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:18 PM	00:11.43 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U L U F2 U' B R' U'
821	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:52 PM	00:14.12 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 B' D R F D2 B L' D
820	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:29 PM	00:11.03 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D R F2 U' R' D' B' F2 D2 B D2
819	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:08 PM	00:12.38 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' F U2 B U R' D' R2 B2 D' R D
818	Jun 24, 2014 5:07:08 PM	00:12.42 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' D R' U L B' D L F R
817	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:45 PM	00:14.82 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' F U2 R2 D' L' B2 F D
816	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:24 PM	00:10.42 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' F R2 D B U B R F2 R2 U2
815	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:58 PM	00:12.81 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R' F L' F2 L' U F' R' D R2 U'
814	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:27 PM	00:12.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D L' B U L2 D R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2
813	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:44 PM	00:13.31 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F L' U' B' F2 D L F2 U' R2 D
812	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:19 PM	00:13.81 B2 U' B2 D' U F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B U R' U' R F L' B' L B
811	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:56 PM	00:13.18 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L B U2 R' F' D B2 L B' U2 L2
810	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:31 PM	00:11.42 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U' L D R2 B' L' D R2 L'
809	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:07 PM	00:12.54 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U B L D' R' B' D2 B D
808	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:42 PM	00:10.59 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F D2 U L' U F' R' D' F2 L2 F'
807	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:18 PM	00:11.58 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D' L D2 U' B2 R2 L'
806	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:55 PM	00:13.31 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B D' L' U' B' D' B2 U' L F2 D
805	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:29 PM	00:12.05 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L B' R' L' F U2 F2 D2 U
804	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:07 PM	00:14.14 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' U R2 D' B2 L U2 B R' B2 U2
803	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:45 PM	00:10.45 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 L2 U' B' F R L' U' R2 D'
802	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:23 PM	00:10.48 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' R2 L U' L U' L'
801	Jun 24, 2014 4:59:57 PM	00:13.33 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L' F' D2 L2 D B D2 L' F L2 U'
800	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:41 PM	00:14.32 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R' L D' U F' U2 L' D' R' F U
799	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:18 PM	00:13.27 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R B R' D U2 F2 D2 F D2 U'
798	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:54 PM	00:12.04 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U2 R F L F2 U' L2 U2 L' B D'
797	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:32 PM	00:11.05 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B' U L2 B R D2 B2 L' B'
796	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:12 PM	00:12.22 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L' B' R2 L' F U' R' U2 L' F U2
795	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:28 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R' B L' F U2 B R B2 D' L'
794	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F L U2 B2 L B' U2 B2 F' U' R
793	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:37 PM	00:11.04 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D R U' F2 D2 F R2 F2 R' U2
792	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:11 PM	00:11.71 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U L' D B U' L D R B2 R' F' U2
791	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:47 PM	00:11.88 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U L' F' L B D' F2 R' U2 B2
790	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:20 PM	00:12.94 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L B U' B R D U' R2 L F' U'
789	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:54 PM	00:12.43 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R' B' U R2 B L F' D L2 B L'
788	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:27 PM	00:12.42 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B F2 D F' R2 F2 L B D U2
787	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:32 PM	00:12.64 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B R2 F' L' F2 D R' B' L U2
786	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:07 PM	00:12.75 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B D' U' B D' L' B2 R' B' R'
785	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:42 PM	00:14.96 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 B' L D F D2 U' B F2 U
784	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:16 PM	00:13.97 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F U2 L2 B' L' U' R2 L2 B L2 U'
783	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:11.36 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L' D' B' R' B D F R U R2 U
782	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:31 PM	00:10.41 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' L' B2 R B U F R L F2 U2
781	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:09 PM	00:12.72 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 R L' D' L2 U' B R D U'
780	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:45 PM	00:10.93 D F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' U R D' B' F2 U' B L B' F2
779	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:20 PM	00:12.77 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 B' F2 R' U F2 R' L2 D2 B' R' U'
778	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:57 PM	00:14.29 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L' D' F' D2 U B' D2 B' U F'
777	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:24 PM	00:14.79 L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R U' B L D R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2
776	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:02 PM	00:12.54 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 U B' D' R2 F2 U L D' U F R' L'
775	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:39 PM	00:13.08 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B U2 F D R' L' U2 F R2 D' U'
774	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:16 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' U2 R' F' L D' F U2 B L2 D'
773	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:53 PM	00:11.42 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L U2 B U' B D' R' D2 L'
772	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:31 PM	00:12.33 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D L' F' U R L' D2
771	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:28 PM	00:14.03 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F D B2 L D R L2
770	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:00 PM	00:14.84 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R B U' F L2 B D2 R F2 D' U'
769	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:41 PM	00:09.72 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U F' L U' B' U2 F' U F2 U2
768	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:07 PM	00:13.85 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F R' F L U' F2 U2 L F D2 U'
767	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:40 PM	00:14.57 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D B' R' U' B L' D2 F2
766	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:15 PM 00:12.46 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 F R2 U' B F L' U
765	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:51 PM	00:14.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L B' F' U' L' D F2 R U2
764	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:12.58 D L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' U2 F U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F' D'
763	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:03 PM	00:11.82 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 R D' U F R' U' L U B2 L U
762	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:42 PM	00:09.91 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 L' F2 R2 F' U2 B' D U'
761	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:18 PM	00:14.80 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F R' U' B F2 U2 R D2 F L'
760	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:56 PM	00:11.70 U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L' D' F' D2 U F U B R
759	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:33 PM	00:12.85 D U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' D R B' R2 B U' F2 D R L'
758	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:04 PM	00:15.52 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' D U' R2 F' L' D B2 L' D'
757	Jun 24, 2014 3:13:19 PM	00:12.99 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 U R2 U L'
756	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:53 PM	00:14.09 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R U' R D' B L F2 R' L U2
755	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:09 PM	00:12.26 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R' D' R' B' F2 L B2 D F' R'
754	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:12.59 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' B R F' U' R B' R2 U' R L'
753	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:22 PM	00:12.48 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R' B D U R' D2 L' F' L2 F D2
752	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:55 PM	00:12.88 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B' R' D U' R2 B' R2 L2 B' U
751	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 F' L' U' B D' B' U B2 L'
750	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:04 PM	00:11.78 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' F L' F D2 B2 F' D2 R' U' L2 U'
749	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:38 PM	00:12.46 D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B U R2 D2 B R F D' L2 B2 U'
748	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:12 PM	00:14.60 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 D F B2 R D' U' F2 L' B' F' R U'
747	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:48 PM	00:11.93 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R D U B L' U' B' U2 L U F'
746	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:25 PM	00:12.44 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' R D
745	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:57 PM	00:16.11 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F D2 F U R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U'
744	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:32 PM	00:12.99 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' L' U R F L B D R2 L' F2
743	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:05 PM	00:11.98 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B L U R F' R2 B2 F' R2 D'
742	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:57 PM	00:13.11 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F D' R' B' R2 U F' R2 B
741	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:30 PM	00:12.36 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R F D' B D R2 L' B2 R' D L2
740	Jun 24, 2014 3:03:48 PM	00:12.82 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U'
739	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:50 PM	00:13.98 D L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D L' B F' D U L' D R2 D2 B U
738	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:29 PM	00:11.18 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B' R' D' U' B L D2 F R' L'
737	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:52 PM	00:13.41 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U' R L' D' F2 L2 F' D' U'
736	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:25 PM	00:13.61 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R' D F' D' B' R' U' R' D2 F2 U2
735	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:03 PM	00:12.29 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B' D' R L D2 U' B' R2 D R' U'
734	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:41 PM	00:12.22 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L F L2 D B D2 R' L F U' L
733	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:19 PM	00:10.43 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L D2 U F' D R L' B2 R2 F
732	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:52 PM	00:11.99 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L D' L' D R B U R2 L U2
731	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:02 PM	00:12.33 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 B D' R' U2 L F' D L' B L2 D'
730	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:39 PM	00:12.65 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L' D' B F2 R' F2 R F' R U
729	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:17 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R B' U2 L F' R D B2 F' D F'
728	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:45 PM	00:11.63 D' U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F L U' B R' F U R2 B' U
727	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U B U' B2 F' U L D' B'
726	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:53 PM	00:10.88 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 U R2 F R' F' D' L' F'
725	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:32 PM	00:10.99 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R' D' B2 U' F R D' U'
724	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:05 PM	00:12.45 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L' D2 L' B2 F R2 D' B D2
723	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:45 PM	00:10.75 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R B' F' R' D U' F U L2 F2 D2
722	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:20 PM	00:12.94 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L D' R D2 B F L' U2 B D U'
721	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:55 PM	00:12.82 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B F L F2 D2 L' U L2 F R
720	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:22 PM	00:11.15 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F B2 D R D' B' R U B
719	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:58 PM	00:11.45 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F L B' D2 U' L2 B' U' R
718	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:36 PM	00:13.12 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D F R2 B D' B2 R U' B2 L' U'
717	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:12 PM	00:12.24 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' B' R' B D B' R' U' R L' F2 U
716	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:51 PM	00:11.21 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L' B' D U' R2 D2 F' U'
715	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:31 PM	00:09.46 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' F' R' B L U R L
714	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:06 PM	00:13.29 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D' R2 F R' L2
713	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:45 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U' R2 B' D' U2 B' R' L D' B' F R2 U'
712	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:23 PM	00:10.74 L2 D L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L' B R U' B' R' D' R F'
711	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:57 PM	00:12.83 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F D R2 F L' B L F' R' D' U'
710	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:34 PM	00:13.06 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D F D' R B L' B2 D' U
709	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:08 PM	00:13.09 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L F2 L U' B' U F' D'
708	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:48 PM	00:11.13 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R U2 R B U2 F' D' U2 F L' D2 U2
707	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:20 PM	00:10.99 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U F2 U F2 L' B F2 D2 B' U' L' B' F' R U'
706	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:00 PM	00:11.05 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B L F' D' R' B F' R L2
705	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:40 PM	00:09.48 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R B2 L U' R B' R2 L' U B'
704	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:14 PM	00:11.98 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F' R L U' R B' F' L D R2 D
703	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:54 PM	00:09.93 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B2 D' F2 R B F2 R2 L
702	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:29 PM	00:12.26 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D F D' L F' R2 F2 D' R' U2 L2 U2
701	Jun 24, 2014 12:16:02 PM	00:12.78 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L B R B U F R L' B2 R' U'
700	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:41 PM	00:12.67 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' L D' F R B2 L D F2
699	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.54 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B R' U B U B2 D F2 U2 R' U'
698	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:56 PM	00:12.65 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' U' B2 R2 D R' B2 F' D2 U2
697	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:26 PM	00:12.91 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' U2 F' U' R' F' R'
696	Jun 24, 2014 12:13:16 PM	00:13.21 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F L B R' D F D2 R L
695	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:54 PM	00:10.45 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R B' R' B D' L B' L2 B' L' U'
694	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:29 PM	00:11.24 B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' D R' F' L2 B' F2 L
693	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:58 PM	00:11.58 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U R2 B2 R F' R2 D2 F D' U'
692	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:35 PM	00:12.13 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B' D L' F2 R U F' D' U2
691	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:16 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F D L2 B2 F U2 L B' R B2
690	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:50 PM	00:14.55 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 D U R2 B' D' L' D'
689	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:27 PM	00:14.76 R2 D2 R2 D U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' U' L B2 U
688	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:04 PM	00:14.55 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F R D' L U' R' U L2
687	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:43 PM	00:10.50 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' U B U' L' F L2 F L' U'
686	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:21 PM	00:12.89 D' L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' L' D' B R' L2 D R' B L' U'
685	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:52 PM	00:12.24 R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L B2 F D' R U2 L2 F2 D' U2
684	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:32 PM	00:11.21 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B F' D' R B' L B D2 R B L'
683	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:06 PM	00:10.51 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' L B2 U' R' B L2 D R' B U'
682	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:41 PM	00:13.08 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R D' F' D R2 U2 R F U2 L
681	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:18 PM	00:14.45 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R' D' R2 L D L' F U' L2 U2
680	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:55 PM	00:11.71 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R D2 B' L2 F' L' F R' D U2
679	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:26 PM	00:16.66 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R' F2 D B' R' D' U B2 D' L2 U'
678	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:05 PM	00:10.37 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 B R2 L' B R B2 L2 B L U'
677	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:40 PM	00:09.90 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F' D' L U' L' U2 B D2 U R
676	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:10 PM	00:13.05 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U R U' F R B L D' B D2 B L'
675	Jun 24, 2014 12:04:03 PM	00:13.22 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F' U R2 F' L D' R' F D2
674	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:34 PM	00:16.27 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F D U2 R D2 R2 L F' U' R2 U
673	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:13 PM	00:10.28 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L U R2 B' L' U' L2 B2 R' D' U'
672	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:49 PM	00:12.39 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B U R' D' L U R' F' R B' D
671	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:12.78 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 F R' F2 D B' F U2 B' R U2
670	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:13.29 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B U2 F D' B' U2 R2 B' L D2
669	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:28 PM	00:14.42 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B U2 B D' R2 U L' F' U F' U'
668	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:05 PM	00:11.74 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 R F' D R2 B U' B2 L F' L2
667	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:45 PM	00:11.18 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D' R B U2 R B' F'
666	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:23 PM	00:12.49 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L' F2 L D2 F L' D' U2 B L
665	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:02 PM	00:11.92 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D B' L2 D R F' L U L2 D B R'
664	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:41 AM	00:11.19 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L' U' B D' B2 U2 B' U' L D'
663	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:15 AM	00:12.32 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R U' L' F2 D' B' L' D' R2
662	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:55 AM	00:10.19 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' B2 D F L D2 B F2 D2 U
661	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:29 AM	00:13.27 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L' F' L' D2 F2 R D2 B' U' R'
660	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:06 AM	00:13.91 L2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R U L2 D' F' R' L' F' D F2 U2
659	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:42 AM	00:09.90 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 F B2 D L F D' B U2 R2 F L'
658	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:11.53 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D L B2 F L' B' U2 B2 U L' D
657	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:38 AM	00:13.58 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L' F R' F2 D B2 L U R D2
656	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:01 AM	00:13.30 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U R D F2 L2 F L B' U
655	Jun 24, 2014 11:55:11 AM	00:14.69 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U R F U' F2 R2 B' F R' D2 F U'
654	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:49 AM	00:11.07 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' D R B U2 F' L2 B F' L2 D'
653	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:26 AM	00:10.99 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F U' R B F U' L U' R2 D U
652	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:03 AM	00:13.15 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R' F' U2 R U B D' R' B D'
651	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:39 AM	00:12.19 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B' F R' D' B2 U' B' R U'
650	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:18 AM	00:11.09 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' B' D R2 F R D B D'
649	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:51 AM	00:13.51 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F R2 L U' B L' B' F2 R' D2
648	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:28 AM	00:12.30 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R' U2 B D R2 B R D2 L' F2 L
647	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:58 AM	00:16.26 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B' R2 F2 U R' B' U' F2 L' U2
646	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:35 AM	00:14.21 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' B2 U F L' B' R B D U2
645	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:13 AM	00:11.70 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U2 L B2 L2 D'
644	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:59 AM	00:13.36 D R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R F2 R2 D' R F L F2
643	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:29 AM	00:13.91 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R' F' U L' F2 D L U' F2 D2
642	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:04 AM	00:13.50 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L U R U' F2 L' D R2 B R' L'
641	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:40 AM	00:13.00 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U L U' R B' L2 D R2 D L' D'
640	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:16 AM	00:10.45 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F' D' U2 R D' B L B' R2 F U2
639	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:58 AM	00:11.72 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 U B L' F' U F L D B' L2 B U
638	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:34 AM	00:13.43 D R2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F L F' R' D B' D' U L F
637	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:15 AM	00:10.70 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B U' R' D' F2 U' R2 F' U2
636	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:51 AM	00:15.52 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B' U'
635	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:26 AM	00:12.16 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R' B' F L' B2 L B L U' B D2
634	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:43 AM	00:14.06 D2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B U' F' D B L B D2 U R' U2
633	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:16 AM	00:13.79 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D U L' F U' L D B2 L F' D'
632	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:53 AM	00:11.63 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 L' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2 U F
631	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:30 AM	00:11.19 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' U'
630	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:04 AM	00:10.12 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L D2 U' L' U L' F' D B F L2
629	Jun 24, 2014 11:42:38 AM	00:14.08 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' L' B' L' F D' L' F U' B' D2
628	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:58 AM	00:10.44 U F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B' U L2 F' D L U R F2 D L2
627	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:37 AM	00:11.51 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B R F R U R2 L2 F2 R' L2 U
626	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:14 AM	00:11.14 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U' B2 R2 U2 R B D R' U' B' R' F2 L' D2
625	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:52 AM	00:12.31 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R' U' L' U2 B2 U2 L B'
624	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:28 AM	00:14.34 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D F2 R' D F2 D' B' R2 F2 L2 D' B' D'
623	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:05 AM	00:12.00 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B' L F L D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2
622	Jun 24, 2014 11:39:37 AM	00:14.05 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D B R2 D U' B R D' L' B2 D'
621	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:55 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B L F2 U F' D R U' B2 F'
620	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:26 AM	00:13.71 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U2 R B' U' L B2 R D U L F
619	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:03 AM	00:12.44 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L B L2 U2 R U' B2 L' U2 F
618	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:42 AM	00:10.87 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R L U' L B' L D' U' B' R' U2
617	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:11 AM	00:14.60 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R D' F' D' U
616	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:46 AM	00:12.76 U B2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B U2 L' F D2 L B' D F R'
615	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:26 AM	00:11.49 U R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U B' U' R B2 U R U' L' F R U
614	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:52 AM	00:14.65 L2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R' U' B2 L' F D2 R' U
613	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:29 AM	00:11.51 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B L D U2 L B' U' R2 B U'
612	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:07 AM	00:11.59 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 F R' B' D2 U2 L2 U'
611	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:23 AM	00:16.05 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F R2 L U2 L' F L D2
610	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:00 AM	00:14.05 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R U' F2 L F D U B D'
609	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:35 AM	00:12.88 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D' U L' U2 L' U F' L' D U2
608	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:12 AM	00:10.26 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F' D L D2 U' B R2 U' R' F
607	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:50 AM	00:12.37 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L D2 R' D L2 F' D2 L2 U B
606	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:20 AM	00:15.86 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F U2 L2 D' F' R' F' U R L'
605	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:57 AM	00:13.20 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B F D' L' B2 U F2 D' L F2
604	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:31 AM	00:11.86 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F D' R B' F2 L' B' L D' U
603	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:09 AM	00:11.29 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F' L F R D' L2 B' L2 D'
602	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:46 AM	00:13.88 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 B R L F R2 B U2 F2 U
601	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:12 AM	00:14.52 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' L' U2 B L2 F U R' L B F' U2
600	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.49 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 R F U' F L2 D2 L2 F R
599	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:12 PM	00:12.56 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F U L' D R' D F D' U'
598	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:46 PM	00:11.84 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' D B U R' B F2 R' D F U2
597	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:24 PM	00:11.81 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 B' L F D2 R2 D' R2 F' L2
596	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:53 PM	00:13.70 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L' B' R F R2 L D' R' F2 D2
595	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:28 PM	00:12.27 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U B U2 R' U F D2 R D R U2
594	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:05 PM	00:11.43 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L D2 B2 R2 B D B U B2 R
593	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:40 PM	00:14.31 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U' F2 D2 U' L2 B F2 U
592	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:14 PM	00:15.11 D' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D B2 L B2 F2 U2 R U'
591	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:10.72 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D F L U2 L D' L U F' D2
590	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:04 PM	00:17.01 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F R U L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U
589	Jun 23, 2014 9:49:35 PM	00:18.66 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' D' U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U'
588	Jun 23, 2014 9:39:12 PM	00:13.63 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R L D' L' U B2
587	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:51 PM	00:11.65 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 U F2 D U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' R F' L2 D2
586	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.95 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' F2 D' L' U' R B' U R' D
585	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B R2 D' B F' R U' R L' F2 U
584	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:37 PM	00:10.65 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' L U2 L2 B R' B2 F2 R U'
583	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L' B' U F' D2 L U2 L'
582	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:47 PM	00:15.60 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R F L U' B' R L B' L' B' U
581	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:21 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B' L B' R2 B2 D2 F U'
580	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:53 PM	00:12.87 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' R F' D B' F2 D2 U F' R2 U'
579	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:28 PM	00:10.04 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B' L U R' U B U2 F2 R'
578	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:01 PM	00:13.12 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L U' B F' U2 R D' U2
577	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:38 PM	00:13.49 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R' L B L2 B' L'
576	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:15 PM	00:11.89 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 L R2 D F' U' F R' B F2 D2 U'
575	Jun 23, 2014 9:32:03 PM	00:14.06 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U F L D' B' R L' D2 R U
574	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:39 PM	00:12.70 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U' F D' B L F U2 F D2
573	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:16 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B R L U' F2 R2 B' D B2 L2 F' L
572	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:49 PM	00:15.25 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F D2 U R2 D L2 F R' U F U2
571	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:22 PM	00:12.54 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' U' B L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 L B' D' U'
570	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:01 PM	00:12.16 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D F L D U R U' B2 U R U2
569	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:34 PM	00:15.24 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L U F' D' B2 R' F2 L' B L2
568	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:11 PM	00:12.71 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 L' U' R L' B2 D2 B' R2
567	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:45 PM	00:13.04 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R' D' L' B' U' F' R B D2
566	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:10.73 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B F2 L' U2 B D2 B D' U L2 U'
565	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:09.81	+2	L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L F R L' B D' U2 L2 B L' U2
564	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:08 PM	00:11.95 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L B' R L' U F' R' F2 L' U'
563	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:13.22 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L F D F2 U L2 U
562	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:18 PM	00:15.37 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L D B' D' F D' L D' R2 U2
561	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:58 PM	00:12.02 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F R2 F' U R' L' U2 F D L2
560	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:24 PM	00:09.79 D2 F2 D U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' U' R B R2 F' R' D U
559	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:02 PM	00:11.73 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B' R B D' R2 D2 U' F' D U2
558	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:34 PM	00:14.22 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L B2 D B L D2 B' D' U
557	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 L U' L' B' L' B2 D B' R D F' U'
556	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:45 PM	00:13.01 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D R' U2 B F' R' F' L D F2 L2
555	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:23 PM	00:13.33 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R F' L' D L B' R D2 B2 L' U'
554	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:18.12 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L B F2 D F' L U2 L B U'
553	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:26 PM	00:14.09 D L2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F' R U2 R' U' L2 U F U2
552	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.22 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 D F' D R' D2 B L B F2 D R'
551	Jun 23, 2014 9:21:46 PM	00:10.69 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U' F2 R' L' D2 U2 F' D R D'
550	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:31 PM	00:12.64 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L B F' R' D L2 D R2 F D
549	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:10 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U B U2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U R D
548	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:45 PM	00:13.70 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D' F L2 F' R B' R F' L U'
547	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:13.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' B R' U' F' D B2 R2 L U2 R' L2
546	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 U B2 F' U' B U' R F' D
545	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:12.08 U' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 B D2 L' U' B' L2 B' R'
544	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:08 PM	00:11.61 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B F R D' L U' L2 D2 U'
543	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:43 PM	00:11.78 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R F U' L' B2 D L2 U' B D U'
542	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:20 PM	00:12.86 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L D2 B D' R U' F' L' B2 D2 L'
541	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:53 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 B' L2 B2 D F R
540	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:12 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' L D' U2 R' L2 F L F
539	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:46 PM	00:13.49 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B L' D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 R D'
538	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:24 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R B R2 B' L2 F' D' R F' U'
537	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:04 PM	00:11.16 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U' B' U' B' U F' U R' U' L B2 U'
536	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:39 PM	00:13.92 D U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 B L' U B F R U F2
535	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:13 PM	00:15.22 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L' D L' D2 L U' B2 R2 F U'
534	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:48 PM	00:12.55 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F D' L' F D' U2 R F2 L D U2
533	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.07 D B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B F U' B' L' U L U'
532	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:57 PM	00:15.45 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' B L2 U R D' L B2 U F2
531	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:34 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L F' R2 L' F L' F' L2 U' F
530	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:09 PM	00:13.62 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B D2 B' U F2 L2 U B' R2
529	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:38 PM	00:14.27 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 R U' L' U2
528	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:16 PM	00:11.47 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L U' F' D R2 U' F' R' L B' U2
527	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:54 PM	00:13.62 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L R2 B' F R B' D2 L2 D2 F'
526	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:30 PM	00:12.59 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B L' F2 R D' B' R F R F D'
525	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:57 PM	00:14.75 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L U' B' D B' U2 L F2 R D
524	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:15.81 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B D R' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U'
523	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:14.47 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L B' R L' D2 B2 L' F D' R'
522	Jun 23, 2014 9:08:23 PM	00:13.79 B2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F' B2 L B' F D R B2 L2 F U2
521	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:59 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' B' U2 R U' L F2 D B L D'
520	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:17.05 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 R F D F2 L' F' D' F' U2 F U'
519	Jun 23, 2014 9:06:14 PM	00:10.44 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' U' F2 L' D' B R2 U'
518	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:49 PM	00:15.02 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L' B' R2 D U2 L' B U
517	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:26 PM	00:11.36 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L B' F2 D L B2 R L U F'
516	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:59 PM	00:11.63 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D U' F' R F L U2 B F D U L U'
515	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:36 PM	00:10.47 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F U' F' R' D B2 L' U2
514	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:12 PM	00:10.58 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B R' L2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' D2 U'
513	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R F' L2 F2 D' F' D' R' D' L'
512	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:06 PM	00:08.67 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' L B U F2 D B2 U2 R
511	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:44 PM	00:12.36 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' D B' R' L2 D F' D L' D' U'
510	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:19 PM	00:13.40 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U F D B' L2 U2
509	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:52 PM	00:13.95 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L U' F' R2 B' L
508	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:13.58 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R L2 B2 F' L B' U' B2 D2
507	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:04 PM	00:11.63 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B' F2 R' D' R' F2 U' L D2 F'
506	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:43 PM	00:12.40 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B D' B' F' L B' R' D2
505	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:19 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D L F' L2 D2 R' F' U R' L F' U'
504	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:57 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F L B' D2 B2 U F L U' F2 L2
503	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:25 PM	00:12.72 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' L' D' F R2 L2 B U' L U2
502	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:02 PM	00:15.33 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 D U' B' R' F R L' F' D2
501	Jun 23, 2014 8:58:38 PM	00:13.64 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U' F L B' L2 U' R B' F2 R2 U2 R2
500	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:32 PM	00:12.12 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F R2 U B2 D2 L D' L B L' D
499	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:10 PM	00:12.57 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' L D' B L2 D U R2 D' B' D U'
498	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 F' R' U' R L' U' R' D' R U'
497	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:23 PM	00:13.19 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R U R B' R' F' R B L
496	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.78 D' U' B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F L F2 R' D R L' B L U
495	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:37 PM	00:11.62 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 F' U' R' F U' R B2 L' U'
494	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:11.61 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' B2 R B' L F R U
493	Jun 23, 2014 6:44:13 PM	00:16.61 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R B' R2 D L D2 L B L' U'
492	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:51 PM	00:13.24 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R L' B U' R2 B' F' L2 U' R
491	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:26 PM	00:14.79 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B R' U2 B D2 F L' D'
490	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:01 PM	00:14.73 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U' F R D2 F2 U B2 R B U2
489	Jun 23, 2014 6:42:21 PM	00:11.87 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F R' L' U2 B D' R' L U2 L'
488	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:36 PM	00:12.07 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' D' U' R B F R' D F
487	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:12 PM	00:10.22 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B U' B F2 U' L B' R' L F' U'
486	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:43 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' F' D L' B D B2 L U2
485	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:18 PM	00:14.57 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L U' F2 L2 B' L B D2 R
484	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:57 PM	00:11.03 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 L' D' F' L2 D B' R' U'
483	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:28 PM	00:12.18 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F D' R2 F2 R L' B' D U
482	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:05 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 F L' U2 R2 F' R2 U B'
481	Jun 23, 2014 6:38:19 PM	00:12.78 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B' U' R' L2 D' R2 B' D U'
480	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:54 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U R' F2 R' D' L2 F U
479	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:28 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B L U' B' D R B R2 F R U2
478	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:14.25 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R' B' F R' B D2 B L' B2 D' U2
477	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:33 PM	00:13.33 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' L U2 B' R F U' R L2 D' B
476	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:01 PM	00:09.39 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 B' R F' L' U' L U
475	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:54 PM	00:14.35 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' R' D' B2 F U F D' U' L U2
474	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:31 PM	00:12.09 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F R B D' L B F D2 U B' U'
473	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:08 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 B U' L2 U2 F D L' D' B' U2
472	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:43 PM	00:14.34 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F D F U F2 R D' R2 L U'
471	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:16 PM	00:11.74 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D U B R L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F U R U'
470	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:54 PM	00:11.67 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U F2 U2 F R' B2 F' U R' D' F' D' U L'
469	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:29 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L' U2 R D' F2 U2 R2
468	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:06 PM	00:13.12 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B F L2 F2 L2 U' L F2
467	Jun 23, 2014 6:31:21 PM	00:13.48 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R F' R D R D B L U' R2 D'
466	Jun 23, 2014 6:30:10 PM	00:12.20 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' F R' B U2 L2 B2 L F2 D U'
465	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:48 PM	00:11.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R F' U' B' U2 R2 B' R' U'
464	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:27 PM	00:11.85 D U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' L B U' R' F L' B2 L' D' U
463	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:54 PM	00:21.78 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F U R' B' R' L D' R D2 B F2
462	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:28 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' F2 R2 L2 D' B F'
461	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:48 PM	00:09.16 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B D B2 D2 U' L2 F' R2
460	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F D' R' F2 R2 U2 F D U' L
459	Jun 23, 2014 6:26:26 PM	00:14.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L2 D B2 R F2 U B U2 R' B' F' L D' U'
458	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:58 PM	00:14.36 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 U L' B D R B' U2 B U
457	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:38 PM	00:10.41 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' F L2 D2 U F R2 U L B2 U'
456	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:13 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R' U2 R' D' F' D' B2 R' U2 L'
455	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:10.76 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B' R' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' D
454	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:29 PM	00:11.66 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' D R U'
453	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:07 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F L2 U R F' U B2 R D2 U
452	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:42 PM	00:12.58 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D R' B' U' R' F D' U' B' L B U2
451	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:20 PM	00:12.02 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U L B' F' D' R L B' F2
450	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:59 PM	00:10.55 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R'
449	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:37 PM	00:12.39 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U
448	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:16 PM	00:12.30 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' L U' B' U' B2 U' B2 F D
447	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:37 PM	00:09.89 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B D F R2 B2 L' D B L2 U'
446	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:16 PM	00:10.98 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F R U R F2 D B' L' D' F D
445	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:48 PM	00:12.87 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' U' B R F' D2 F2
444	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:27 PM	00:10.14 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 F2 L2 B U R B R2
443	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:57 PM	00:12.63 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F L' D2 F U L' B R U2 B'
442	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:32 PM	00:14.17 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R B2 L' U' F' D' B' R U F D2
441	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:08 PM	00:13.19 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D' B' U B L2 F' L U R D
440	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:45 PM	00:11.14 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B D F2 D' R' F2 U' B' R B
439	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:20 PM	00:13.11 U R2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B R D R' B R2 U2 B D' L' U'
438	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:56 PM	00:15.51 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F' R2 U B2 L U' L2 B D' U2
437	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:32 PM	00:13.94 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L D' B D R L' B' L' B2 F'
436	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:00 PM	00:17.05 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' D F' D2 R' U R2 F2 D2 L'
435	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:35 PM	00:12.81 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D L' F' D' L' U' R' D2
434	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:16 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 D2 R F D B L' U F L U2 B D
433	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:49 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D L U B' D' B F D' B R2 L U'
432	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:26 PM	00:12.89 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R2 L' F' R2 B' L D' B' L2 U
431	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:54 PM	00:13.16 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B F D2 R D L' B' R D R U'
430	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:30 PM	00:12.77 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' F D' R F' U L U' F2 L2 U2
429	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:05 PM	00:14.25 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R U2 B D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' F' D
428	Jun 23, 2014 6:13:31 PM	00:12.93 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' R' F' D2 F' D2
427	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:53 PM	00:13.05 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R F D U B' D R' D R2 B2 D'
426	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:28 PM	00:14.52 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F R2 L2 D2 L' B R L2 U'
425	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:55 PM	00:13.34 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L F R' D' R' B2 L2 B U2 L' U'
424	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:32 PM	00:12.05 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D B R2 U L U' L' B2 U
423	Jun 23, 2014 6:10:13 PM	00:16.52 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D L B R D' R2 D2 F' D F' D U
422	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:48 PM	00:11.94 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L B R B' F D R' B2 F' L' U'
421	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:20 PM	00:12.12 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U2 L' D L2 B L' U2 R U
420	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:53 PM	00:11.96 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B L D R U B R2 F R' L' U
419	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:23 PM	00:14.25 D B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L B' R B' F D2 U' L B F2 U2
418	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.33 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L D2 B' R2 B2 D L D2 R2 F' U2
417	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:35 PM	00:10.90 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' R B2 R U' L' D2 F' D' B2 U'
416	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:49 PM	00:12.57 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' U' F' R D L F D2 L
415	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:16.63 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R B' U' F D2 B2 R2 L F2 D' R2
414	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:42 PM	00:12.49 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' F R B' U2 L B' F R' F U'
413	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:06 PM	00:12.95 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L U F' R U' B R B2 F2 L U2
412	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:40 PM	00:13.41 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D F' U' F U2 R' U B2 R2 F' U'
411	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.73 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R U' R L B D2 R2 B F' R2 U'
410	Jun 23, 2014 6:03:02 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U L' F' D B' F2 D U2 F U
409	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:12.38 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 D' R' F' D2 U L F'
408	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:05 PM	00:16.38 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L' B U2 F' D' B2 U'
407	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:38 PM	00:13.03 U' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D L' B2 U2 F' U' R U'
406	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:06 PM	00:14.85 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 R' F' L2 U F D' U'
405	Jun 23, 2014 6:00:12 PM	00:14.41 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B U F' D' F' U R2 F' L
404	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:42 PM	00:12.00 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F L F U B R B L' B2 L' U'
403	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:03 PM	00:13.64 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' R2 U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B D B2 U' R' L2
402	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:27 PM	00:12.35 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 R U2 B U' R' U' B L D L U2
401	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:04 PM	00:13.90 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L D2 L' B' U F R D L2 U'
400	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:41 PM	00:11.96 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' F R' D L' U' F2
399	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:10 PM	00:11.37 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B D2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2
398	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:48 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L' D2 U' L F' D' U R' B' U B2
397	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:14 PM	00:13.56 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D U2 F U' B L U2 L2 D2 U'
396	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:38 PM	00:12.36 L2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' L B' F U R' B' D'
395	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:17 PM	00:12.70 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L2 B2 U R' B F2 R D' U
394	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:49 PM	00:16.70 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D2 L B' L2 D F2 D
393	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:23 PM	00:12.67 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F R L D' U L B' R D L' U'
392	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:56 PM	00:13.42 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R' D F' D2 L B' L' U B' D L
391	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:33 PM	00:12.07 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F L' U' B' D' L F L' B'
390	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:01 PM	00:15.80 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' U' R2 U R' U2 L D B' R' U'
389	Jun 23, 2014 5:52:36 PM	00:11.96 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' R F2 D R' L D' F R2 D2 F2 U'
388	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:57 PM	00:19.83 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' U R' F L2 D B2 R2 B2 U'
387	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.32 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F L' U' B D B R2 B' R L' U
386	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:12.73 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' R F' D2 B' F2 R F R2
385	Jun 23, 2014 5:50:27 PM	00:12.60 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L U' R' F R2 U B R F2 R'
384	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.47 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L B2 R2 D B2 R D' R
383	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:06 PM	00:10.95 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 U' B' U2 L2 F2 L' U R D
382	Jun 23, 2014 5:48:00 PM	00:12.26 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F R F R D L' F D2 U'
381	Jun 23, 2014 5:47:38 PM	00:11.11 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L F D2 L2 D' B2 F' R F
380	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.72 D U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L B' L' U B' U F2 L2 B' D'
379	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:14.64 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U' R' B L2 B2 D' R' F2 D'
378	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:49 PM	00:23.38 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' L U B2 D' R' L2 B' L D U'
377	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:24 PM	00:11.22 L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F' L' D U' L' B' R2 D2 B' R
376	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:00 PM	00:13.31 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B U' R F L' B F' L2 U' R
375	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:31 PM	00:17.40 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D L U2 F U2 B R U'
374	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:09 PM	00:13.24 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B' F L2 B2 D' R' U' R' U F'
373	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:48 PM	00:12.14 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U F' R' L U2 R2 F L' D U R U'
372	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:23 PM	00:13.06 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R B' F' U B' L' U B D' U2
371	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:02 PM	00:11.00 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' B' D L U F U R2 B'
370	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:39 PM	00:14.88 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' B F D R B2 U B2 L2 U2
369	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:00 PM	00:12.73 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B R L U' B L2 U F' U2
368	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:34 PM	00:13.99 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' U L U' R' F L' B' L D U
367	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:10 PM	00:13.31 B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U' R2 L D' B' F D L' B D'
366	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:47 PM	00:13.13 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' R' U' B' D' R F' L' F' R'
365	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:26 PM	00:11.46 D B2 D F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' L' B L2 U F2 U L' F D2
364	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:05 PM	00:12.82 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R L' F' U L D R F2 U'
363	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:42 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D B2 L D2 B' D B2 U F' R2 L F D2
362	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:21 PM	00:11.22 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U R' D2 F R' U' F2 R
361	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:58 PM	00:12.63 U R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B' R' D F' R L' F2 U L D
360	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:10.92 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U B R' F L' D L2 U2
359	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:53 PM	00:11.16 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B' L' B R U2 F2 D' R' U2
358	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:26 PM	00:12.07 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D2 B2 D2 U' R' U F' R' U2
357	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:04 PM	00:11.44 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R B' L U2 B F' L' B2 U L U'
356	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:43 PM	00:11.57 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' U R2 F2 D L B' U
355	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:14.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F R D2 F U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2
354	Jun 23, 2014 5:35:13 PM	00:14.08 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R' L D2 B L F U L U' B2 F D2
353	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:50 PM	00:12.06 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D R U R2 F' U2 L2 U
352	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:28 PM	00:12.49 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' R L'
351	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:04 PM	00:14.69 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 L F2 L' U2
350	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:11.81 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' F L2 F2 D' B F2 D'
349	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:14.46 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B D' U F L' D' B' D R' L'
348	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:35 PM	00:13.23 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' U B R D U L' F
347	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:08 PM	00:16.52 U B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F U F' U R2 L F U' L' U'
346	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:42 PM	00:14.56 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L F2 L2 F' U' L' B R' D U'
345	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:19 PM	00:15.13 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 B' U2 F' D' R2 D R B' D2 L' U'
344	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:54 PM	00:13.58 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D F D' B D2 L' U' R L2 D R2 U'
343	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:31 PM	00:12.12 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B' R F' D' L B2 U' B U' F'
342	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:04 PM	00:15.07 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L F R D R2 L2 F2 L F U2
341	Jun 23, 2014 5:29:30 PM	00:13.37 D2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F R' U R' F U2 R D2
340	Jun 23, 2014 5:24:18 PM	00:14.19 D B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 R2 L
339	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:57 PM	00:11.40 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' U R F R' B R B U2 R2 U2
338	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:33 PM	00:14.16 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B L B2 D B' F2 L F L2 B2
337	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:13 PM	00:12.61 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D' R U F' L' B2 R L F R2 L2
336	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:52 PM	00:12.05 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R' D B R B' U2 L2
335	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:22 PM	00:11.75 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' B' L' B R' B2 D F
334	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:55 PM	00:10.95 U L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F D' U2 L U' R B' D' B2 R U2
333	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:30 PM	00:11.81 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' B R U' F R2 U2 B D B'
332	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:09 PM	00:10.48 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U B' L' F2 R' U B F2 R'
331	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:45 PM	00:11.75 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R D L2 B' D2 L' U2 F U2 B2 U'
330	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:18 PM	00:12.88 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R B U2 F D2 R' D2 B U F U'
329	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:52 PM	00:16.20 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F L D2 B' U' B R2 B F' D2 U
328	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:30 PM	00:12.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 B F' L' D2 R' F D2
327	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:08 PM	00:11.04 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D2 R U B' D2 R' F U
326	Jun 23, 2014 5:18:48 PM	00:10.72 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L F' U L' B L2 U'
325	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:49 PM	00:11.16 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 U L' B' R
324	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:25 PM	00:14.15 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F D2 U' L U' F2 U2 R D' L'
323	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:12.35 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' U' R' L' F' U R' B D2 B2
322	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:38 PM	00:12.02 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R' U2 B F' D' L2 D U L2 U'
321	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:12 PM	00:15.66 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' L B2 R' F2 D' R2 F D U'
320	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:49 PM	00:11.85 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R L B2 D R' B' U' L2 B2 U'
319	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:24 PM	00:14.34 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L U B' F2 D R2 F D2 R D' U
318	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:00 PM	00:13.24 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F' U R' U' L B' D L B2 F U2
317	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:50 PM	00:11.55 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L B2 D B2 F D' U' F' L2 F D
316	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:18 PM	00:12.63 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 U L' D F R U B
315	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:54 PM	00:11.17 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R' U2 F' D2 U R' D' F' U2 B'
314	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:27 PM	00:12.35 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' U F U R U' F2 U2
313	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:10.32 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U' R L2 F' D2 R' U
312	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:36 PM	00:12.06 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R' B U' R2 D F2 U' F' L2 U
311	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:09 PM	00:13.90 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' U' B U B2 L' D2 R
310	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:10.00	+2	D' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F' R U2 B F U L U' R' D2
309	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:11 PM	00:13.95 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 L' U R2 L2 F' R2 D B' F2 D' U'
308	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:38 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D L F U L2 B2 R2 F' R' B U2
307	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' U L F2 R B L' B2 R F' U2
306	Jun 23, 2014 5:07:33 PM	00:09.39 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 B U F R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 D'
305	Jun 23, 2014 5:06:33 PM	00:10.89 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L' D' R2 D U2 L B D' U'
304	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:53 PM	00:15.30 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F R2 U R B D2 L B2 L F2 U
303	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:30 PM	00:13.12 B2 D R2 D L2 D U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 F' L D2 L D'
302	Jun 23, 2014 5:04:58 PM	00:15.92 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L D2 L U' R' L B' F R' U2
301	Jun 23, 2014 5:03:40 PM	00:09.84 U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B R' B' U L D2 L
300	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:50 PM	00:10.97 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' U B R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2
299	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:24 PM	00:14.93 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D' U F L' B2 F' R2 D L' U'
298	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:58 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L B2 R' D B2 R' L' B L' U2
297	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:35 PM	00:12.65 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' B' U2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L' U2
296	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:09 PM	00:11.62 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 D B2 R U B L F R2
295	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:39 PM	00:13.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U' F2 R' B2 F U
294	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:06 PM	00:13.89 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F U2 R' B' R2 F2 L B U2 F2
293	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:31 PM	00:09.44 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R D' R2 L2 F2 D L F D' L'
292	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:10 PM	00:11.66 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D L' D2 F' R' F2 D U2 R'
291	Jun 23, 2014 2:16:48 PM	00:12.93 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R
290	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:58 PM	00:12.96 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R F R D L U F2 L' U F' U2
289	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:33 PM	00:13.70 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 D L D' U2
288	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:05 PM	00:14.87 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U L D' F' U' L' B2 L D' L' D' U2
287	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:38 PM	00:17.23 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' F L' B' D B2 U2 R' U F U2
286	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:14 PM	00:12.37 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D F2 U B' U R' B' F' D2
285	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:49 PM	00:12.26 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 R D' L F2 L U' R'
284	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:25 PM	00:11.70 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' L2 B' L' D2 L U B' L' D'
283	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:04 PM	00:11.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' D2 B U' R2 F R L2 B2 R' U'
282	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:40 PM	00:12.23 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L F' U R2 D' B2 D2 R B
281	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:16 PM	00:14.01 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B U2 L' U' B F2 D2 F U R2 U'
280	Jun 23, 2014 2:11:10 PM	00:14.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 R' L' F R' F R2 F' D R2
279	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:44 PM	00:13.89 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D U F' D2 B' L D2 R' D2
278	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:19 PM	00:14.65 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D R D' U2 B' U' B' R2 U R' D'
277	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:37 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 U F' R2 D2 L' U' R D'
276	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:16 PM	00:11.01 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F R' B D2 U R2 B L F R
275	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:49 PM	00:14.06 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B F' R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R D2
274	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:23 PM	00:12.77 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R B2 D2 B' D' R D L D2 U2
273	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:53 PM	00:13.93 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' R F U2 L2 B' F' D2 L' U' L2 D2
272	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:28 PM	00:14.77 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L' F U B R U R2 F2 R L U2
271	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:03 PM	00:15.43 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R U2 B U' F2 R' L2 B2 U
270	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:36 PM	00:14.85 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' F D' F2 R' D U' L B2
269	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:14 PM	00:13.50 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F U' B U2 R2 B' L F2 L'
268	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:54 PM	00:11.59 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R D B' R2 F' D U' B D2 L D'
267	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:31 PM	00:11.94 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' L' U F L B' R' D' F D B2 D2
266	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B' R' L2 B' D' F D' L2 B2
265	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:46 PM	00:10.46 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 U B' F2 R L' F' R U' L D F' U'
264	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:23 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R' F L' B U' B F' D R'
263	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:59 PM	00:12.80 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F R' L2 U L U F L B L'
262	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:38 PM	00:11.15 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B2 R F L2 B R D' B2 L2
261	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:14 PM	00:11.50 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R' U2 F' D R U2 F' R2 U L
260	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:54 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U B R' F' D B R' L2 D2 R'
259	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:35 PM	00:10.39 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D U L U' F' L' U' B' F' L2 F2 U
258	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:15 PM	00:11.69 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B' D2 R U F' R2 U' L' B R D2
257	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:30 PM	00:12.06 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L D L2 D2 L D' U' B' L' D2 U2
256	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:06 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R U2 F L' D' B' U2 R L' F' U
255	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:45 PM	00:11.64 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R B U2 B R2 D' U2 L B R U2
254	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:22 PM	00:12.69 D B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' L' U B L2 U' B' U L' U
253	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:00 PM	00:11.71 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R B2 U R B' L' U2 F D2 R U2
252	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:37 PM	00:11.42 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B2 L2 B' F D L' U2 F D'
251	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:13 PM	00:12.00 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 R L D2
250	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:28 PM	00:14.88 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B' U L2 F D2 B L F2 R D U'
249	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:01 PM	00:12.92 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 B' D2 U' L F2 R F L U2 B' D
248	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:40 PM	00:12.81 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L D' U B' L U R L2 U' R' U2
247	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:16 PM	00:14.16 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B' D R D' L' U B U B2 L U'
246	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:49 PM	00:18.67 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D L' D' F R2 B D2 L' B' U2
245	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:29 PM	00:10.39 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D U' F2 R' U' B' U' R D2 B' D' F L' U2
244	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:07 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B' R' B R U' R' U' R2 B2
243	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:46 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D R' U F' U2 L U2 B' L U2 B U'
242	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:26 PM	00:10.94 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U R' B' U F' L' U2 R L2 F2
241	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:50 PM	00:09.40 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B U B R2
240	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:30 PM	00:12.69 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' R' U2 L' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U
239	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:05 PM	00:12.91 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' U L F2 R2 L' U
238	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:39 PM	00:14.34 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' D2 L' D' U' F U F' L2
237	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:18 PM	00:10.66 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L B D2 U' R' L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U
236	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:54 PM	00:10.07 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F U' L2 B R' D2 U L D2 R' D'
235	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:33 PM	00:10.65 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 U' B L2 B' R' B' L F2 D'
234	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:30 PM	00:13.64 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F D' B' R D' B2 L D' B L2
233	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:08 PM	00:12.96 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' B F' D2 L'
232	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:45 PM	00:11.65 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L' D2 F U F' L' D R B' U
231	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:23 PM	00:12.14 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B D2 L' F2 U B F' L2 B2 U'
230	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:59 PM	00:12.92 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R' D B' D' B' U F2 U' R F
229	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:35 PM	00:14.85 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' F L' F' R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2
228	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:06 PM	00:13.50 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' F R D R2 B' F2 D' R B2 U2
227	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:43 PM	00:12.71 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D L' F2 L' U F' D F' U'
226	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:13 PM	00:09.25 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B U R2 F' U2 L2 U R' L2 B2 L U'
225	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:49 PM	00:13.50 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F L' D B' R' U' B L' D' U2 F
224	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:22 PM	00:17.32 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R' D F' L' B' R' U' B2 F D' U2
223	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:57 PM	00:13.86 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F D2 F2 R U2 L' F' R L' U'
222	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:34 PM	00:11.90 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D2 F2 D R L2
221	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:14 PM	00:10.85 U R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U B' D R2 F R2 L F L2 F2 D
220	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:50 PM	00:15.31 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D B' R F' L2 U R2 L B2 U' L'
219	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:29 PM	00:10.45 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D B U' R D U' R B' D2 L B2 D
218	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:09 PM	00:11.37 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 B D' R2 B F' D' F2 R D
217	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:44 PM	00:14.00 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D L' U' R' B' U' B2 D2 U'
216	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:23 PM	00:11.22 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D L U2
215	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:58 PM	00:14.92 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B2 R B2 F U2 L U2
214	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:37 PM	00:11.77 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U2 F L F D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 D'
213	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:13 PM	00:12.73 R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L B' R L' D U
212	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:48 PM	00:14.41 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L B' R D2 R B2 D' R'
211	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:13 PM	00:09.72 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R F R U F' R' B D L'
210	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:54 PM	00:10.49 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B L D2 U R' B' F U2
209	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:32 PM	00:12.27 F2 D' U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B2 R F R B' D2 L' U2
208	Jun 23, 2014 1:39:20 PM	00:11.50 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 U' L2 B L' U' L2 D R2 U2 R F' U'
207	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:57 PM	00:14.49 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F2 L' D' L' B2 U L' U'
206	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:33 PM	00:13.75 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R D2 U' R' D R' D F L D
205	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:08 PM	00:14.08 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R B2 L B' F R' B2 U
204	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:48 PM	00:12.07 D' F2 D F2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 D R B2 U B U2 F' D F U R'
203	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:24 PM	00:14.29 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' F' U' B D F' L' D R2
202	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:01 PM	00:13.51 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B R' U R2 F' R B2 L' U2 B' U2
201	Jun 23, 2014 1:36:39 PM	00:13.30 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R B' U2 F R' L2 B' L' D L2 D
200	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:57 PM	00:10.16 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 R B U' F2 R B' D'
199	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:37 PM	00:12.04 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F R U' R' L U'
198	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:14 PM	00:13.73 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L' B L2 F' R' F2 R D F2 U2
197	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:46 PM	00:13.49 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' L U B' D F R2 L U
196	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:27 PM	00:10.59 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 B R D U' B2 D2 R U B' D
195	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:54 PM	00:09.10 D2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 B' U'
194	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:01 PM	00:13.47 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 B R2 D' R D2
193	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:33 PM	00:14.79 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B' L' D U' B R' F' U2
192	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:10 PM	00:12.25 L2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D R D2 U' B2 F R' D' U'
191	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:44 PM	00:14.70 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' D B' U B2 U2 B D
190	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:22 PM	00:12.74 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D U' R B D' R L' B' F
189	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:59 PM	00:13.93 D B2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L F D' U L' D2 R B R2 B2 U'
188	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:32 PM	00:12.73 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 L F' L2 U B D' F2 U R U'
187	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:06 PM	00:17.36 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R' B' R U2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 L'
186	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:44 PM	00:10.83 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R' U R L B' F' D2 R' D2 F D2
185	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:20 PM	00:13.48 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2
184	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:49 PM	00:17.96 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' L2 B' L U2 L2 B L D
183	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:25 PM	00:13.48 U R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R B2 D' B L2 U2 L B2 F2 D'
182	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:00 PM	00:12.23 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B' R F L D' L2 U2 R' F' L
181	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:35 PM	00:13.63 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L F L' D' F D2 B R' L2 D U'
180	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:07 PM	00:17.44 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F R D2 B2 R' F' L' U B2 U2
179	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:46 PM	00:11.42 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R D' L U2 R2 D' R2 F U B D'
178	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:11 PM	00:14.38 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 L F2 R' U B R F L'
177	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:34 PM	00:12.85 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' D' B L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F U'
176	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:12 PM	00:11.25 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' B' F2 D2 U' L' B F' L2 F
175	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:50 PM	00:12.26 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' D' F' R2 L' D2 F' L2 D' U
174	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:27 PM	00:12.97 D B2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' L U2 L B' F2 U2
173	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:59 PM	00:17.57 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L F2 R D' L' D B2 R2 B L U'
172	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:34 PM	00:14.90 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B' F L' U' R' F' U L' B2
171	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:05 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D' B F U R' D L2 D' R2
170	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:43 PM	00:11.71 U B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R2 U B' R D B L U' R2 D2 B D U'
169	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:21 PM	00:11.96 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' U F2 D2 B U R U L D' U2
168	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:55 PM	00:14.08 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R' U B' F U' L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2
167	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:34 PM	00:12.64 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F' L2 F R B' L' F2 U F' L' U2
166	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:13 PM	00:12.08 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L B' L2 D' B2 D2 B L' B2 F' U2
165	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:49 PM	00:13.62 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 B' L D' U2
164	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:26 PM	00:13.94 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F' U2 B' R2 F' R U L' B F'
163	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:58 PM	00:11.81 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L' F' D2 R2 L U2 F U' R' B'
162	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:34 PM	00:11.90 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F D2 R2 U L' F2 D2 B' F R' D'
161	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:12 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B' U2 B L F' D2 U' B U'
160	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:48 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' L' F R' U' R L F' R U
159	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:26 PM	00:13.51 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F U' L U B2 R' B R2 L2 D' U'
158	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:54 PM	00:21.50 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' F' U' F U R2 D' R' U'
157	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:27 PM	00:15.53 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F U' R2 L' B' F R D R' F
156	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:05 PM	00:13.27 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D' R F U2 L U B D' B2 U
155	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:43 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' F' R2 F R' D2 L2 F' D R
154	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:23 PM	00:11.87 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L U2 L B2 D L B' F' D
153	Jun 23, 2014 12:27:08 PM	00:13.74 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L D2 F' D' U2 R' L2 B D' B2
152	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:47 PM	00:11.31 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D U2 R B L2 D L' U2 B'
151	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:26 PM	00:12.01 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 L F' D2 B2 R' D' L2 F
150	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:02 PM	00:13.62 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 L2 U L U B R' F'
149	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:41 PM	00:12.00 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R' F U' B' L2 D B2 F2 L' F2 U2
148	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:14 PM	00:12.63 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R' L U' R U2 B' R2 F U B D'
147	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:51 PM	00:10.71 D F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L2 B D B' R' D2 B2 D2 F' U2
146	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:19 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D L U' F' R D' R U'
145	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:58 PM	00:11.37 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B' R L' U2 F R U F2 D B' U'
144	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:24 PM	00:11.73 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D U' R B F' U' L U2
143	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:59 PM	00:12.69 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L B D R B' U R2 D U2 R' U'
142	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:36 PM	00:13.17 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 L' F2
141	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:12 PM	00:14.50 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F L B2 R2 D2 R' F L' U2 L' D2
140	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:50 PM	00:14.08 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 U' R F' U B2 D' U
139	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:16 PM	00:12.95 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B L' U' F' D B' D' R' B2 D U
138	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:58 PM	00:12.50 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F D L' B' L' D2 L F R L2 D
137	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:36 PM	00:12.32 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F2 U2 L F' D2 L2 U' L D
136	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:13 PM	00:12.07 D' U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D U2 F' D R' B' L' D' U'
135	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:48 PM	00:12.81 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U
134	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:24 PM	00:12.67 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B' D' U2 B L' D U'
133	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:57 PM	00:13.66 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L R2 F' R U L' B D' U2 R' U'
132	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:36 PM	00:12.26 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 L F' L F2 R B'
131	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:12 PM	00:15.01 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' U L' D' U2 F' L' D R2 U'
130	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:51 PM	00:12.27 D' B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D L B R L F' L2 U' R2 B'
129	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:30 PM	00:11.59 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L B2 D2 R L2 B' D R L' D2
128	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:04 PM	00:15.15 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R' U R2 D' U B R2 D2 U'
127	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:39 PM	00:14.57 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L F R' U L' F U B2 L' B2 D'
126	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.19 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 F D' R U' L2 D' U'
125	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:52 PM	00:13.85 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L F2 L D' F R2 B2 D L' D2
124	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:28 PM	00:14.61 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D U2 B F2 L2 U' B U B'
123	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:05 PM	00:11.86 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D B U R' D2 L B2 F D U R D
122	Jun 23, 2014 12:13:43 PM	00:10.88 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B' L D F2 U2 B U L F R2 U2
121	Jun 23, 2014 12:12:25 PM	00:12.80 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 B D F' R B' R2 D' R2 U2 R'
120	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:57 PM	00:12.79 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B' U2 L' D B' D2 U' L F' R U2
119	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:37 PM	00:11.74 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R B' F U' R B U2 R L' D2
118	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:13 PM	00:14.03 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U F2 R F' U' L2 F U' B' L D B' D
117	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:49 PM	00:13.75 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' D B F L2 U F2
116	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:29 PM	00:11.63 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L' B2 R F' U' B U2 R' U2
115	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:06 PM	00:11.43 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U' R' U' F2 U' L' B2 U2 F' U2
114	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:46 PM	00:10.28 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F D2 F U' L' D' F' U2 L U'
113	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:25 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U R' B2 U2 R' D L' F'
112	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:00 PM	00:12.78 D2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R F L' D U B' D' F2 D L2 U
111	Jun 23, 2014 12:08:38 PM	00:13.39 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F R' L2 U' L2 F' D' U'
110	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:55 PM	00:13.02 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L F R2 D' L' B' L2 U B' D' U'
109	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:35 PM	00:11.67 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B F2 U' B U2 B F' L' U L
108	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:04 PM	00:18.49 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D' L F2 R' L U' F
107	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:38 PM	00:14.94 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R F R2 D' F' D2
106	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:09 PM	00:12.86 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R' U R' B2 U2 B' D F' L
105	Jun 23, 2014 12:05:47 PM	00:14.86 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' F2 L2 D' L F L D' B' U2
104	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:56 PM	00:12.47 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U R2 B2 R' B D' L' B2 L' U2
103	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:29 PM	00:14.73 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B R U R D B2 U2 F' L F
102	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:04 PM	00:10.18 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U L F D L2 D' B2 L U
101	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:42 PM	00:10.95 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U' F2 R' B' U' F' L' F2 R2 L U' L U
100	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:07 PM	00:15.41 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 L2 D B R2 B2 D U2 L D2 R D U
99	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:45 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 F D' L' U' B' D'
98	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:14.51 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B' R U L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' D2 U
97	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:11.31 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' D2 U' R' L2 B' D' F2 R2 U2
96	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:32 PM	00:12.35 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 F' D' R U2 B2 D' R2 L
95	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:13 PM	00:10.67 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U B U' L' B' R2 D2 U' F L' B2 U
94	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:52 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F2 D' L2 F R' U B2 D' R' U2
93	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:30 PM	00:12.88 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' L2 U' L2 D2 U' R B D2 F U'
92	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:05 PM	00:14.35 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B U' L D B R' F2 D2 U
91	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:53 AM	00:15.48 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B2 F' U R' F2 U2 B' R2 F2
90	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:20 AM	00:13.64 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L U' B' F R B R' F' L2
89	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:58 AM	00:13.41 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' F L' F L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R' D
88	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:35 AM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' F2 L' U2 R B F' D
87	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:14.76	+2	U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' F L B2 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' R' U'
86	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:44 AM	00:12.36 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' U B' D' R2 D L B' L2 F' U'
85	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:14 AM	00:09.86 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' L R2 U2 L D' B D' B D
84	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:52 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R F' R2 U F L2 U2 B' D
83	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:24 AM	00:13.27 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D' U B
82	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:42 AM	00:16.18 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' U2 F' R' D' B2 D2 U' L' D' R'
81	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:22 AM	00:10.66 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 U F D' L' D2 B L' U'
80	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:00 AM	00:10.84 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F R B' U B R2 F' U2
79	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:38 AM	00:12.58 U R2 B2 D R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F L B2 F U2 F L2 U L2
78	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:12 AM	00:11.19 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' L' U2
77	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:50 AM	00:13.23 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' L' D2 B2 D2 R' L2
76	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:29 AM	00:10.18 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' F R' D2 F L' U' L F' D
75	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:10 AM	00:10.37 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 R F' U2 L B L' D B U2
74	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:49 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F' D R' L D F2 R B2 R' B
73	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:27 AM	00:13.41 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D F2 R' D F D2 B' U' F'
72	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:06 AM	00:11.86 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U R' D R2 D B' U2 R2 B2 D2
71	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:42 AM	00:11.65 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R' L2 D2 B' D F' U' R D' F2
70	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:19 AM	00:13.38 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' R' F' D' R2 L B2 D2 L' B' D2
69	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:57 AM	00:12.92 D' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U R2 B2 R B' F R' L' F U2
68	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:36 AM	00:11.72 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 F' D' R' F' U B R2
67	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:14 AM	00:12.30 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 R' B' U' R' F' R' F U R' U
66	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:54 AM	00:12.09 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B L' B2 F' R2 F R L U' L2
65	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:30 AM	00:10.69 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L B U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2
64	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:09 AM	00:12.33 D B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 D F2 L' D' B' D F2 R2 U' F' R' F U2
63	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:43 AM	00:13.77 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' B F R' U2 B D2 B2 U'
62	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:19 AM	00:13.07 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B U' R2 L2 U' L' B2 L
61	Jun 23, 2014 11:46:50 AM	00:13.08 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 L' B R' U B2 L2 U'
60	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:41 AM	00:10.61 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R U' B U2 B' L' D' U L2 B
59	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:12.91 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' U' B R2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U
58	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:48 AM	00:15.75 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B R U B L' B' R D U B' D2
57	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:24 AM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U' R L F' U R2 U' B2 U R2
56	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:01 AM	00:10.01 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 F' L U B2 U' R' B L' B R'
55	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:37 AM	00:15.17 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F2 L U' B L2 U B U' R U2
54	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:03 AM	00:13.08 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F U B L' U' B' L' B D2 B' U'
53	Jun 23, 2014 11:27:38 AM	00:13.76 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 B L D' B R2 D' L2 B F2 D U2
52	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:50 AM	00:18.21 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 L2 B U' F U R
51	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:28 AM	00:14.73 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F D F2 D2 B U2 R' B' R'
50	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:08 AM	00:11.25 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F R L2 D' R2 L' B' F2 R L2 U2
49	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:42 AM	00:14.74 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' U L D2 B U' L' B2 R' L2
48	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:05 AM	00:14.74 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U B' L D2 L' B' F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U'
47	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:38 AM	00:14.70 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' U' B R' L' B D' U' L F' U
46	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:15 AM	00:10.43 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' L' F' U B2 R D R2 B2 R'
45	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:43 AM	00:17.06 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B L2 B L D L' B L D2 U'
44	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:19 AM	00:11.35 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R L2 U' B' F2 L2 D U2 R F2 U
43	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:51 AM	00:11.59 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B' U2 L2 B' U L F2 R' D B L
42	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:25 AM	00:14.87 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R F' D2 R2 L' F R2 D' L' U
41	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:01 AM	00:14.28 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F' R2 B' U B2 L' F L' U2 F U2
40	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:11.05 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R L D F' U L2 F' U'
39	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:10.89 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' D' R' L B' U R F' R D2 U'
38	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:55 AM	00:13.61 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R U R L2 F' D2 U' B D U2
37	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:00 AM	00:17.65 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F' L U' L B2 R B' F2 L D2 U2
36	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:13.47 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U B L D R' D2 F D' L' F' L2 D'
35	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:16 AM	00:11.31 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F L' D' R F' D2 B L2 F2 D' U'
34	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:40 AM	00:09.09 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U2 F' D' B F' U' L B2 D L' D'
33	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:16 AM	00:11.42 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B' D' U F L' B' R' B' F' L' U2
32	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:54 AM	00:11.15 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B' R2 U' R' B2 R' D L2 B U
31	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:12.46 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 U' B' L B U F U' R D2
30	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:04 AM	00:13.54 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F U B' R' U' R' B2 D' L D2
29	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:40 AM	00:12.43 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L D2 B2 L2 D' U2
28	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:19 AM	00:13.07 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L B F2 L B F D U R2 D' U'
27	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:52 AM	00:12.86 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B' R D2 U2 B' D' R2 F R' U'
26	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:15 AM	00:09.65 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L' B2 D L B R2 L' U' F R F
25	Jun 23, 2014 11:14:54 AM	00:11.04 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D F' D B R2 U
24	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:27 AM	00:15.19 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R B L' F R' D B F2 U
23	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:12.65 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D2 R F U' L2 D' U2 R2
22	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:42 AM	00:11.17 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F L B D' B' U2 R' F L U' R
21	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:14 AM	00:14.31 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L F R2 L' B' D2 F' R' F D' U2
20	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:42 AM	00:15.66 D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 B U F R' B' F' L F U2
19	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:19 AM	00:14.09 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L' R2 U' B L' B2 D R2 L B
18	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:58 AM	00:10.63 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L U2 R D B' F L U2 F R2
17	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:23 AM	00:14.50 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R' L' B U' R2 F' L2 U R L'
16	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:02 AM	00:11.73 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F R' D U F2 R' U' F R D'
15	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:41 AM	00:11.67 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R F D L' B U B F2 D' F D'
14	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:21 AM	00:11.58 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L D' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R F'
13	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:57 AM	00:11.31 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L' R2 D' U2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R
12	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:22 AM	00:14.80 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R B2 F' U2 F R2 U B' U' F
11	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:55 AM	00:13.19 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R L U' R U2 F' D2 L B' F'
10	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:30 AM	00:14.43 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' L U B' D' U2 L2 D2 L' B R2
9	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:58 AM	00:09.44 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R B2 L' U F L2 D2 R' F' U2 L2
8	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:34 AM	00:12.88 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R D L2 F U B2 U L2 U
7	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:10 AM	00:14.57 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D L2 B F R B D U B' U'
6	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:47 AM	00:13.75 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' R' B' L' D B' L2 D' B2 R
5	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:21 AM	00:11.31 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B L' D2 F L2 F' U' R' F'
4	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:00 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' F' D' L' B' U F R2 F D' F D'
3	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:38 AM	00:11.68 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' U L2 U2 B' D' F L' U R' B' D' B D U'
2	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:09.62 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L D F' L' D U B F2 L' F' D
1	Jun 23, 2014 11:03:37 AM	00:11.70 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L B U2 F' R2 D F L D2 L U2



1/5 of the way there... nice.

Mean: 12.55
Average: 12.55
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best: 8.65
Worst: 23.38
Best Average of 5: 10.32
Best Average of 12: 11.26


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 30, 2014)

Gonna try this challenge. I need to get my x2/y CN solves down to my fixed block times, and I figured this might be a good way to do it. I have a month with no plans, so the weekends will be good to catch up, I'll just try not to get too far behind during the week.

*Day 1*

250/10000

Average 29.91



Spoiler



250	Jun 30, 2014 10:40:34 PM	00:30.21 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R B' F' D' F R F2 U2 L D2 U
249	Jun 30, 2014 10:39:23 PM	00:32.80 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' U' B' D2 U' B' R' U' R2 L U' L2
248	Jun 30, 2014 10:37:16 PM	00:20.21 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 R2 D' F2 L' D' F' L2 B L2 B R' F2
247	Jun 30, 2014 10:36:05 PM	00:35.02 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U' L' U' R L B' D2 L2 F D F2 U
246	Jun 30, 2014 10:34:01 PM	00:29.31 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 U B' U' R' L U2
245	Jun 30, 2014 10:33:12 PM	00:28.27 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 D F2 L U' F' R' U R B' D2 U' L2 U2
244	Jun 30, 2014 10:32:12 PM	00:29.54 B2 D R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' R' L' B U L' D' R L' D2
243	Jun 30, 2014 10:31:08 PM	00:35.00 F2 U' R2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U F D' R' D' U B' D' U' B2 U'
242	Jun 30, 2014 10:29:38 PM	00:26.49 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U' R F' R' D U' L2 U' B
241	Jun 30, 2014 10:28:16 PM	00:44.68 R2 D' B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F' D2 L' D F' D2 F' D L' D'
240	Jun 30, 2014 10:27:10 PM	00:34.51 R2 U B2 U F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F U' L' D2 L' F U' B2 F' U'
239	Jun 30, 2014 10:26:14 PM	00:23.95 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U2 F D' B' R B' R F D2 B2 D2
238	Jun 30, 2014 10:25:00 PM	00:28.52 D' R2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L' B2 D2 F' R U2 B' D2 R' D' U
237	Jun 30, 2014 10:24:00 PM	00:30.01 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R B' U R D' F L' D2 B F'
236	Jun 30, 2014 10:21:48 PM	00:26.47 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B D B' U' F U R' B2 D L2
235	Jun 30, 2014 10:20:49 PM	00:25.41 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' R' D' R2 B L B2 F L2 U2
234	Jun 30, 2014 10:19:53 PM	00:34.10 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D F R F2 R2 L' D U2 F U B
233	Jun 30, 2014 10:18:35 PM	00:21.56 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' R B' F R D B F2 L2 U2
232	Jun 30, 2014 10:17:33 PM	00:29.30 U L2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B U B2 U' L' U F' L B2 U2 R2
231	Jun 30, 2014 10:16:44 PM	00:25.60 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F' R B F2 D' R F U2 F2 U2 L'
230	Jun 30, 2014 10:15:55 PM	00:22.03 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 B F' U B R F D2 B L2 U'
229	Jun 30, 2014 10:14:48 PM	00:32.57 U F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 B D2 F' D' R' F U' B R B2 U2
228	Jun 30, 2014 10:13:43 PM	00:29.53 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' U R U R' L' D' B2 F' R B L' U
227	Jun 30, 2014 10:12:45 PM	00:29.23 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F L F2 R U F D B' L2 F
226	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:56 PM	00:25.30 U R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' F2 L2 D' F' D' L U B2 L' D2
225	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:04 PM	00:19.44 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 R' B' L' U' R' F' R' D' R2 D'
224	Jun 30, 2014 10:10:06 PM	00:34.24 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B L' B2 R' U R D B' L F U'
223	Jun 30, 2014 10:09:09 PM	00:33.96 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D L R2 U' F' D L F2 D B' R'
222	Jun 30, 2014 10:08:09 PM	00:21.76 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 B R' D' F' D' L2 F' D B' F2
221	Jun 30, 2014 10:06:54 PM	00:34.67 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L B D' R2 L2 D' F2 L' D B
220	Jun 30, 2014 10:05:50 PM	00:37.60 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R B L D2 U L2 F U' B F2 L2
219	Jun 30, 2014 10:04:44 PM	00:32.87 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' U' R' L2 B' L U L D' B2 L B2
218	Jun 30, 2014 10:03:50 PM	00:27.45 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R' D' U2 R D2 L2 F' D R' B2
217	Jun 30, 2014 10:02:56 PM	00:26.29 B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D U2 R2 U' R D L F' U2 R B L' F' U2
216	Jun 30, 2014 10:01:56 PM	00:23.49 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F' L' D2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R U'
215	Jun 30, 2014 10:00:55 PM	00:31.99 D' B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R U L' D' B' L2 D B' L F'
214	Jun 30, 2014 9:59:47 PM	00:34.33 D' F2 U R2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 U' L2 F' R B' D' B F2 U' F' U' R2 U
213	Jun 30, 2014 9:58:50 PM	00:30.49 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F' L' F' D2 R' L U' B2 U2 L'
212	Jun 30, 2014 9:57:48 PM	00:27.54 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R B2 D' U' B' F2 D' R2 F' L2 U2
211	Jun 30, 2014 9:56:31 PM	00:28.58 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D2 U B' D R' L' D2 L F' U' F' R
210	Jun 30, 2014 9:55:29 PM	00:33.49 R2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U' R U' F R D R2 B' F2 L' D2
209	Jun 30, 2014 9:54:20 PM	00:38.01 D' F2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 D2 L B2 U L F D' U' L U2 F2 U2
208	Jun 30, 2014 9:53:13 PM	00:27.56 D' B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' R' L2 U2 L D U F' R' D U'
207	Jun 30, 2014 9:51:47 PM	00:27.32 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 D L' B2 U F R2 F2 U'
206	Jun 30, 2014 9:50:41 PM	00:38.33 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U R' D' F L' B L2 F2 L F R
205	Jun 30, 2014 9:49:23 PM	00:24.56 F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 U' L' F D2 F2 R L' U' F2 L' B' D
204	Jun 30, 2014 9:48:22 PM	00:32.29 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U' F' L F D2 B R L' D R F' U'
203	Jun 30, 2014 9:47:22 PM	00:23.29 U' L2 U F2 D L2 U B2 U F' D' F2 D2 L F D L2 F L'
202	Jun 30, 2014 9:39:18 PM	00:36.17 R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B U B2 F2 L2 U F2 L' U2 F'
201	Jun 30, 2014 9:38:03 PM	00:32.08 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B' R2 U B F' R' B2 D' F D
200	Jun 30, 2014 9:36:17 PM	00:32.86 D B2 D R2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 B F D' R' F2 R' L U2 B D
199	Jun 30, 2014 9:33:15 PM	00:29.50 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L F' R' L2 F L' D' B' F' L2
198	Jun 30, 2014 9:32:27 PM	00:23.46 U L2 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R' U2 L' U F L' U B D' L F2 U
197	Jun 30, 2014 9:31:17 PM	00:28.95 F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 U B' U R L2 D U2 L B D2 F' U'
196	Jun 30, 2014 9:30:24 PM	00:27.13 D2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U L U F' D' L F2 D' L' D' B D
195	Jun 30, 2014 9:28:28 PM	01:29.25 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F L' F' R' F' U R2 L' D2 F' L'
194	Jun 30, 2014 9:27:22 PM	00:32.28 U R2 D' U R2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L D2 U F2 U' B' L2 B' L' F
193	Jun 30, 2014 9:26:14 PM	00:35.31 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R L B R F' D2 F' U B2
192	Jun 30, 2014 9:25:17 PM	00:23.96 R2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B' F' R' B D' F L U2 B' R2 L2
191	Jun 30, 2014 9:24:08 PM	00:26.98 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 B2 L B R' F D2 B'
190	Jun 30, 2014 9:23:13 PM	00:30.69 U' R2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B' L' F D2 L2 D B R' B
189	Jun 30, 2014 9:21:58 PM	00:43.35 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B F L' F' R' F D' B' U' F' U
188	Jun 30, 2014 9:20:55 PM	00:25.63 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U F D' U R B D L U' B F'
187	Jun 30, 2014 9:19:55 PM	00:27.37 D U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U B D R2 U2 B' R2 D U R' F2 U'
186	Jun 30, 2014 9:18:56 PM	00:33.63 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 R2 D U B2 D B D' B2 R2 D F' D2 R' U'
185	Jun 30, 2014 9:17:38 PM	00:50.66 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 L F' R' F2 L2 F2 U' F' R L2 U2
184	Jun 30, 2014 9:16:15 PM	00:33.89 R2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 U' R U B U B F L2 D' L' B U
183	Jun 30, 2014 9:15:24 PM	00:22.55 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 B D U' B U R L2 D2 F' U
182	Jun 30, 2014 9:14:39 PM	00:23.43 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 L' D' R U' L B' D B2 R'
181	Jun 30, 2014 9:13:47 PM	00:23.13 U F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' L2 D' F' R B2 U2 L' D F2
180	Jun 30, 2014 9:12:46 PM	00:35.53 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 D' B R' F' L' F D' L2 U R' F
179	Jun 30, 2014 9:11:44 PM	00:26.09 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F' L B2 R' B2 L2 B2 D F R
178	Jun 30, 2014 9:10:46 PM	00:23.68 B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' L D' L2 B R2 B' R' B D'
177	Jun 30, 2014 9:09:51 PM	00:27.21 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R F R U' F2 R2 B' U B' F
176	Jun 30, 2014 9:08:39 PM	00:46.13 U R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U L' D' R2 D F R U' L2 F D2 U2
175	Jun 30, 2014 9:07:36 PM	00:28.16 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' F R D U' R L' D2 R F' U
174	Jun 30, 2014 9:06:28 PM	00:33.45 U R2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D U2 B' D2 L' F L2 F' R B R2 B
173	Jun 30, 2014 9:05:42 PM	00:23.07 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 D' B' R D2 R B2 D2 U' F D F'
172	Jun 30, 2014 9:04:41 PM	00:24.44 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B R' D' U B R2 D' U R
171	Jun 30, 2014 9:03:09 PM	00:31.64 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' R U B2 L' F' L B' F2 U2 F2 U'
170	Jun 30, 2014 9:02:06 PM	00:31.03 L2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 U R B U' L' D' B U B2 D2 U2
169	Jun 30, 2014 9:00:40 PM	00:27.93 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 F L2 D B D2 R' D' F D'
168	Jun 30, 2014 8:59:53 PM	00:20.48 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L U2 B' L D2 B D2 R2
167	Jun 30, 2014 8:58:53 PM	00:34.39 D B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 U B R' U B2 D U2 F L U2 B U
166	Jun 30, 2014 8:57:56 PM	00:25.73 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 U F' B2 L' D' R' D F D' U2 R' L
165	Jun 30, 2014 8:56:37 PM	00:27.85 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' R L' F' U2 R' U R L B R' D'
164	Jun 30, 2014 8:55:36 PM	00:18.85 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' B' R2 D F D2 U' L D B R' D2
163	Jun 30, 2014 8:54:20 PM	00:22.55 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B' U' R' L2 D U' L2 F R' L'
162	Jun 30, 2014 8:53:12 PM	00:32.02 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D U B2 U L2 D B' R U' L' B2 D' U2 L2 U F L'
161	Jun 30, 2014 8:51:35 PM	00:20.60 F2 D B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' R B2 D L' D R F' U' B' D
160	Jun 30, 2014 8:22:18 PM	00:49.65 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 F' D' R' U' F' R2 U' L2 U'
159	Jun 30, 2014 8:20:26 PM	00:27.91 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L F' R' D B' D2 L2 D2 L' U F'
158	Jun 30, 2014 8:19:00 PM	00:45.41 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' L F U2 R' F D2 F R2 D L2
157	Jun 30, 2014 8:17:33 PM	00:59.68 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 B F' L U' F2 L D2
156	Jun 30, 2014 8:16:41 PM	00:25.28 F2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R U' L2 F' L F2 L' D L U2
155	Jun 30, 2014 8:15:30 PM	00:25.69 D L2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U L2 D B F U R' L2 F' R2 F L D' F' U2
154	Jun 30, 2014 8:14:30 PM	00:28.21 B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' F' L D2 L' B' U L2 U2 R' D2
153	Jun 30, 2014 8:13:37 PM	00:26.96 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 B R2 D' L U' B2 R' L' D F U2
152	Jun 30, 2014 8:12:40 PM	00:33.64 L2 D' U' R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L B2 F D2 U' B' U R' F' U2
151	Jun 30, 2014 8:11:27 PM	00:32.51 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F D F L U B U' F2 R' D2 R2
150	Jun 30, 2014 8:10:34 PM	00:24.09 U' B2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 L' R2 F D' L2 D' B F L F' U
149	Jun 30, 2014 8:09:26 PM	00:36.85 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 F2 U R2 B' U' B2 R D2 L2 B R2 B2 L' U'
148	Jun 30, 2014 8:08:24 PM	00:28.56 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 B' L' U2 B2 U' B U2 F' R' B2
147	Jun 30, 2014 8:07:34 PM	00:24.41 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 D' F' D' F R2 L2 F U' F' R F U
146	Jun 30, 2014 8:06:30 PM	00:24.41 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F D L' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L U2
145	Jun 30, 2014 8:04:54 PM	00:26.30	DNF	U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D U' F2 L2 U' F R' B' D2 L' F' L2 D2 B L'
144	Jun 30, 2014 8:03:42 PM	00:32.00 R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D U L' B L2 F L' D U' R' L2 F' D
143	Jun 30, 2014 8:02:21 PM	00:39.44 U L2 U B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 F' B2 L' D' U' F R2 D2 F D L'
142	Jun 30, 2014 8:00:59 PM	00:40.79 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L' B D2 L2 D' F R' L F2 L2 U'
141	Jun 30, 2014 7:59:50 PM	00:33.62 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' U' F L' U B U2 L' D' U2
140	Jun 30, 2014 7:57:54 PM	00:34.82 D2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F' R B2 U' B2 L' U' R D U
139	Jun 30, 2014 7:56:47 PM	00:39.77 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R B D' R2 U B2 F' U' L D U'
138	Jun 30, 2014 7:55:51 PM	00:25.44 R2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L' B R L' F L2 F' R2 U'
137	Jun 30, 2014 7:55:01 PM	00:24.05 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D2 R' F' D' B' R' F2 D U' L
136	Jun 30, 2014 7:54:00 PM	00:35.10 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 U B2 D B' D2 U B L2 D2 L' D R' F' U'
135	Jun 30, 2014 7:53:00 PM	00:33.24 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L' U F2 L2 F D' L B R2 L2 U'
134	Jun 30, 2014 7:52:02 PM	00:28.54 L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D U2 R' U F L B D F R U R' B2 D
133	Jun 30, 2014 7:51:03 PM	00:24.94 U' B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 F' L F' D2 B L U' F L' D2
132	Jun 30, 2014 7:50:05 PM	00:28.05 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U R' D2 L U' R' D' U2 B L D'
131	Jun 30, 2014 7:49:04 PM	00:21.96 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 L2 U F2 L' D' R' B F D2 L U' L B' U'
130	Jun 30, 2014 7:48:13 PM	00:26.44 U2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 F' D L F D R' B F2 U2 L'
129	Jun 30, 2014 7:47:27 PM	00:22.51 L2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 D' L2 D R2 F' D2 L2 U' R L2 D F R D2
128	Jun 30, 2014 7:46:21 PM	00:38.64 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 F' L U' F' D2 R D R2 F' U2
127	Jun 30, 2014 7:44:29 PM	00:29.79 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D R' F L' D2 R' F D' B' R L U'
126	Jun 30, 2014 7:43:16 PM	00:35.47 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 D R D2 B' U' L F2 L' D' F' D'
125	Jun 30, 2014 7:42:19 PM	00:26.46 D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 F' D2 U' L' B2 D2 L2 F L' U2 L'
124	Jun 30, 2014 7:41:10 PM	00:25.89 D U' F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U L' D F' R L2 B U B' D2 R2 U
123	Jun 30, 2014 7:40:10 PM	00:25.04 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 B' R' L' F D U' B' U B2 L U'
122	Jun 30, 2014 7:39:01 PM	00:22.99 L2 U B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U B L B D' L B' U' R B2 D2 U2
121	Jun 30, 2014 7:37:21 PM	00:26.15 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B' D2 B' L D2 F R' D' B' F2 U'
120	Jun 30, 2014 7:36:30 PM	00:22.23 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 R B' R2 D2 F' R D2 F' U
119	Jun 30, 2014 7:35:31 PM	00:33.00 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 U B' R2 U L2 B R L2 B L2
118	Jun 30, 2014 7:34:32 PM	00:36.07 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U2 B' U' R B2 D U'
117	Jun 30, 2014 7:33:27 PM	00:29.18 D R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D U L2 D' F R F' L' D2 R2 D F' R2 L'
116	Jun 30, 2014 7:32:33 PM	00:22.34 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U F2 U F L U' R' D B' L' D' L' F U2
115	Jun 30, 2014 7:31:28 PM	00:32.17 D2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L D' B U2 L2 B D B U
114	Jun 30, 2014 7:30:18 PM	00:34.86 B2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 U2 F R' U F' D B F' U'
113	Jun 30, 2014 7:29:16 PM	00:21.64 U R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' R L2 D2 B U2 R' F L' D' L U2
112	Jun 30, 2014 7:28:22 PM	00:29.25 F2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R U2 L B L2 D' B2 F' U2 B2 U2
111	Jun 30, 2014 7:26:53 PM	00:29.62 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L R2 D L' D2 B R U' L2 F U2
110	Jun 30, 2014 7:25:59 PM	00:20.90 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' R F L2 U' B F' R L2 D R2
109	Jun 30, 2014 7:24:39 PM	00:49.56 U' R2 L2 D F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 U' R L' F' D F' D B2 U2 B'
108	Jun 30, 2014 7:23:40 PM	00:29.04 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 D F' L' B' F L D R' F' L' F'
107	Jun 30, 2014 7:22:52 PM	00:20.51 U2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D R' L' U' F D' B' D2 L' B2 F2 U'
106	Jun 30, 2014 7:21:53 PM	00:23.20 D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D U R2 B2 L U2 F' U B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B2
105	Jun 30, 2014 7:20:37 PM	00:33.14 F2 U F2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F R B2 L F2 U2 L F2 U F'
104	Jun 30, 2014 7:18:51 PM	00:27.35 D' R2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B R' D2 B F' L' U' L2 B' F U
103	Jun 30, 2014 7:17:37 PM	00:35.46 B2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 R U L2 F2 U B2 R' U B R U'
102	Jun 30, 2014 7:16:31 PM	00:24.91 F2 D2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 B' L' F' U R F2 D2 R D2 L2
101	Jun 30, 2014 7:14:42 PM	00:26.76 U L2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R D L D' F R2 F' U2 L U
100	Jun 30, 2014 7:13:15 PM	00:33.47 R2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U L' B2 D' U' B L2 D R' L'
99	Jun 30, 2014 7:12:23 PM	00:28.09 U2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 B' R' L' F' R' D' R D' U'
98	Jun 30, 2014 7:10:37 PM	00:36.06 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' B2 F2 R2 D' F' D' U' B2 L
97	Jun 30, 2014 6:59:25 PM	00:35.94 D' L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 B L2 U' B' L' D' B' U2 B' D2 U'
96	Jun 30, 2014 6:58:29 PM	00:28.65 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B' D' L F L U L F D
95	Jun 30, 2014 6:57:22 PM	00:31.49 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B L2 F' L2 F R U' B2 R2 D'
94	Jun 30, 2014 6:56:34 PM	00:25.98 D F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' R B' L B2 F L2 U2 L' D2 F U'
93	Jun 30, 2014 6:55:44 PM	00:23.63 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B U' R' D2 F L2 F2 D' B L2 D
92	Jun 30, 2014 6:54:48 PM	00:24.23 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D F' U R' D' L' F' L2 D2 B2 D'
91	Jun 30, 2014 6:53:34 PM	00:47.23 D' B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 B' U2 F' L U F U' F2 U2 B L'
90	Jun 30, 2014 6:51:27 PM	00:30.30 F2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U R' F2 U F' R' B2 U L2 U2
89	Jun 30, 2014 6:49:29 PM	00:32.05 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 D' U L2 B2 R' F' R D F L B U2 R' D' F'
88	Jun 30, 2014 6:48:01 PM	00:42.61 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 U B R' F2 D' F D' B' U' R L' D2
87	Jun 30, 2014 6:47:08 PM	00:30.57 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R D' F R' U' R2 B' U' F' R' U2
86	Jun 30, 2014 6:46:05 PM	00:27.38 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D U' L B D' B F' L2 D2 F2 D L
85	Jun 30, 2014 6:44:29 PM	00:23.06 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F' D L' F2 R B L' D R L D2
84	Jun 30, 2014 6:43:25 PM	00:30.23 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B F L' F U2 L U2 R B L' D'
83	Jun 30, 2014 6:42:29 PM	00:22.60 L2 D' R2 D2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 L2 B U L B2 D2 L' F R2 U
82	Jun 30, 2014 6:41:32 PM	00:25.58 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' U' R F' L2 F' U2 R B' D' U'
81	Jun 30, 2014 6:40:26 PM	00:30.11 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F D' U' F2 D' L' F L' B L
80	Jun 30, 2014 6:39:30 PM	00:32.80 U F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' R' B2 U B L F' D L2 U L2 U2
79	Jun 30, 2014 6:38:33 PM	00:27.93 B2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 F L2 U' F' D L' D2 U F2 D U2
78	Jun 30, 2014 6:37:40 PM	00:31.60 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U B' D R' B F R U2 B2 L2 B2
77	Jun 30, 2014 6:36:21 PM	00:49.83 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 U' B2 U L D U' R F R2 B' U' B2 R2 L
76	Jun 30, 2014 6:35:27 PM	00:27.20 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 L2 B R2 D2 F D2 L' U2
75	Jun 30, 2014 6:34:37 PM	00:20.36 L2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R' L2 D' B' F U2 F U' R' D U2
74	Jun 30, 2014 6:33:40 PM	00:30.86 R2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 L D F2 D F' D2 L B R' F
73	Jun 30, 2014 6:32:55 PM	00:19.66 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 D F U B' U' L D U' R' B R2 D
72	Jun 30, 2014 6:32:03 PM	00:23.32 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' L F2 L2 D U' R U L' D' U'
71	Jun 30, 2014 6:30:06 PM	00:23.35 B2 R2 D U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' F U F2 R B' L' U' L F U'
70	Jun 30, 2014 6:29:08 PM	00:24.26 U L2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U F' R U R2 F2 L' B' R D U'
69	Jun 30, 2014 6:27:54 PM	00:43.55 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R F' D' R U2 B R' F2 L D'
68	Jun 30, 2014 6:26:53 PM	00:33.06 F2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B R' F' R' B2 D' L F L2
67	Jun 30, 2014 6:25:28 PM	00:47.37 D2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B R2 L2 U' L U2 B2 F' L F U'
66	Jun 30, 2014 6:24:34 PM	00:25.78 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D U2 R' F D F' R L' U' L' D L2
65	Jun 30, 2014 6:23:49 PM	00:22.20 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 R' L' B D' R' L2 F' U'
64	Jun 30, 2014 6:23:08 PM	00:17.67 U2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 U' F2 U B U B2 L2 U' R D' B' F2 R2
63	Jun 30, 2014 6:22:15 PM	00:25.22 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' D' F2 U2 R2 F' R2 L' F
62	Jun 30, 2014 6:21:15 PM	00:27.16 B2 U2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L D' F2 D' R' D U L B' L'
61	Jun 30, 2014 6:19:38 PM	00:35.85 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 B2 U' L D' R D U' F2 U
60	Jun 30, 2014 6:18:18 PM	00:50.13 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 L D R2 F D R2 F R F2 U
59	Jun 30, 2014 6:17:16 PM	00:24.43 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 L F D2 B' U B' F2 D2 L F U'
58	Jun 30, 2014 6:16:23 PM	00:24.78 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U R D' U2 F D B F' R L2 B' L'
57	Jun 30, 2014 6:15:29 PM	00:17.91 D' U' R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B' R2 D2 L F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2
56	Jun 30, 2014 6:14:32 PM	00:24.19 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F' L' D U F D R2 L' U2 R
55	Jun 30, 2014 6:13:26 PM	00:32.56 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D' U' B' L' D' U2 B U B2 R D2 F' U2
54	Jun 30, 2014 6:12:24 PM	00:24.43 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F' U' L2 B2 D' U2 R D F R
53	Jun 30, 2014 6:11:19 PM	00:31.44 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L' B' U2 R2 U2 B2 F' U' B U2
52	Jun 30, 2014 6:10:10 PM	00:30.41 B2 R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' U L' D R' B D F' L U2
51	Jun 30, 2014 6:09:12 PM	00:29.79 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' R B D' B F D2 U' R' L F' R' U'
50	Jun 30, 2014 6:08:22 PM	00:22.94 R2 U R2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L U B2 L B F2 U2 R L F
49	Jun 30, 2014 6:07:33 PM	00:20.75 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B L2 U' F D U' B L U F' D
48	Jun 30, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:24.93 F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U R' F' D' B U' R D2 U'
47	Jun 30, 2014 6:05:41 PM	00:21.45 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' F U2 L U2 R' B U2 B2 L' B2
46	Jun 30, 2014 6:04:47 PM	00:27.55 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 B' L' F D2 U' B' F' U2 R' U'
45	Jun 30, 2014 6:03:37 PM	00:37.15 F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F D B2 L' D U2 L2 D B2
44	Jun 30, 2014 6:02:30 PM	00:27.00 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B L F2 L D R F2 L U' B U
43	Jun 30, 2014 6:01:36 PM	00:27.48 L2 F2 D F2 U L2 D U B2 L2 D' B' L2 D L U F2 U' L' B U'
42	Jun 30, 2014 6:00:49 PM	00:28.68 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' L D F2 U2 B' D R' F R F2 U'
41	Jun 30, 2014 5:59:54 PM	00:28.98 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 B' R F U2 L U' B D L' D' U2
40	Jun 30, 2014 5:58:29 PM	00:54.90 U R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F D2 F D2 L' B' D2 F U L' U2
39	Jun 30, 2014 5:57:34 PM	00:22.86 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 L F' D L2 D' L D B R F' D' U'
38	Jun 30, 2014 5:56:42 PM	00:18.67 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F L' D' U' L U F' L' D
37	Jun 30, 2014 5:54:29 PM	00:31.04 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' U' L2 U' L U' R2 F' D B' R U' F R' U'
36	Jun 30, 2014 5:53:33 PM	00:28.20 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U' R D2 B2 D B' R F2 U F
35	Jun 30, 2014 5:52:29 PM	00:32.92 D F2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U F' L' D' B' F R' B L F L U'
34	Jun 30, 2014 5:51:23 PM	00:34.71 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B D L' D' F2 U R L' U' F2
33	Jun 30, 2014 5:50:29 PM	00:25.55 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L F2 D2 B' D2 R2 U' L' B F'
32	Jun 30, 2014 5:49:15 PM	00:25.87 B2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U2 L F D2 R' U' L D' U' R D2 U'
31	Jun 30, 2014 5:48:19 PM	00:32.49 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U L2 F L' F' U' R D2 L B D2 R'
30	Jun 30, 2014 5:47:20 PM	00:20.31 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L' D B D L' F2 D2 R' D U'
29	Jun 30, 2014 5:46:16 PM	00:30.39 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U F D2 U' L' B' F' D' B' D2 U' L'
28	Jun 30, 2014 5:45:01 PM	00:28.22 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' R2 U F R2 F2 D' L2 B R' F2 D' R2 U2
27	Jun 30, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:27.51 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 F2 U2 B L' D2 R2 D R' D' U F' R2
26	Jun 30, 2014 5:41:25 PM	00:44.48 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D' R F U B' D F' R2 F U R' B2 U2
25	Jun 30, 2014 5:40:10 PM	00:26.88 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U L' F' L' B D B' L' B' D R2
24	Jun 30, 2014 5:38:39 PM	00:30.38 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U2 R' B U' R2 D R D2 R D2 F U2
23	Jun 30, 2014 5:37:53 PM	00:24.55 F2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D B U2 R2 L' U F' R U' B2 F2 U'
22	Jun 30, 2014 5:36:44 PM	00:20.91 F2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 B' R B' L F2 U F2 R U2
21	Jun 30, 2014 5:35:46 PM	00:29.71 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B F' D B D' U R' U2 F D
20	Jun 30, 2014 5:34:41 PM	00:28.83 U B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 D' B' D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' R' F' R2
19	Jun 30, 2014 5:33:44 PM	00:29.16 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 B' D R B' L' D2 U' R2 F' L' D
18	Jun 30, 2014 5:32:46 PM	00:31.45 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 U2 F D R U L2 D2 B' F2 R B
17	Jun 30, 2014 5:31:42 PM	00:23.22 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U B' R' D' U2 L' F2 R' U2 F L2 D'
16	Jun 30, 2014 5:30:55 PM	00:22.86 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 U2 L' U' L' F R' U2 B L' D' F
15	Jun 30, 2014 5:29:45 PM	00:28.21 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L B2 R' B' D2 B2 R2 L2 U' R
14	Jun 30, 2014 5:28:27 PM	00:44.27 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U B2 R' U2 B' D2 F2 U' B' F U2 R' U2
13	Jun 30, 2014 5:06:52 PM	00:25.35 L2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R D2 F D2 R2 U R2 L' F L2 U2
12	Jun 30, 2014 5:05:57 PM	00:26.33 D L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' R' B D R' F U' R2 B2 R' L2
11	Jun 30, 2014 5:05:14 PM	00:23.86 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L' D' U' R' F D2 B' U' F D2 U2
10	Jun 30, 2014 5:04:22 PM	00:26.88 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' F L2 D2 R' F D U R' L' B D
9	Jun 30, 2014 5:03:22 PM	00:32.76 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' B2 L' D' L D R' U B D' L' D
8	Jun 30, 2014 5:01:56 PM	00:30.80 L2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' D B2 R F R' B' F2 L U
7	Jun 30, 2014 5:01:01 PM	00:27.32 D' R2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 D' L U2 B' D' B2 L' F R' L' D2 F'
6	Jun 30, 2014 5:00:07 PM	00:20.27 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 L B U2 F U' R2 L D' U2 L
5	Jun 30, 2014 4:59:03 PM	00:37.04 L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' F' U' R' F2 R B U R' D'
4	Jun 30, 2014 4:58:01 PM	00:28.27 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D2 F' B2 L D' B2 U' L' D R U'
3	Jun 30, 2014 4:56:50 PM	00:22.55 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R' D U' L' U' B' F2 D2 U L' F U'
2	Jun 30, 2014 4:55:42 PM	00:24.83 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R' L' D' R' F' D2 R B U' F2 L2
1	Jun 30, 2014 4:54:48 PM	00:28.20 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 U B' D' B' D' R2 L' D2 L2 B2 F


----------



## Amress (Jul 1, 2014)

I will periodically give updates on my progress, but updating progress daily is difficult. That is why I haven't been updating my progress for a while. Today, I am 3276 solves in.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 1, 2014)

Day 2: 442/10,000

Average: *28.08*



Spoiler



442	Jul 1, 2014 10:44:38 PM	00:42.71 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B' U L B' U' F R F2 U F U
441	Jul 1, 2014 10:43:46 PM	00:25.50 R2 D F2 R2 D' U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' D' F' D B' U B D R2 L2
440	Jul 1, 2014 10:42:42 PM	00:24.95 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 D R2 L2 F D R U2 R2 L U2 B' F U'
439	Jul 1, 2014 10:41:48 PM	00:25.52 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' F' R' D' B R' F' R B2 U
438	Jul 1, 2014 10:40:54 PM	00:33.35 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F' U R2 D' R' L' D2 F L2 F2 U2
437	Jul 1, 2014 10:40:00 PM	00:20.97 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D U B D2 L F U R2 U R B L' U2
436	Jul 1, 2014 10:39:05 PM	00:30.35 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 D' U' R D R' F L2 D2 B' R' B2 D U
435	Jul 1, 2014 10:38:04 PM	00:28.57 D2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 D' R2 D2 B' U F R' D' U2
434	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:16 PM	00:25.33 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 F R U2 B F2 R U F' D2 F' U2
433	Jul 1, 2014 10:36:23 PM	00:21.53 L2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F U' B2 R U' L2 B' D2 B2 F U
432	Jul 1, 2014 10:35:06 PM	00:22.94 D R2 U R2 B2 D B2 U L2 D B F' U' F U R' F' D U
431	Jul 1, 2014 10:34:07 PM	00:28.29 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R' D' B2 R' B' U' R' L' D' F'
430	Jul 1, 2014 10:32:45 PM	00:36.50 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B U' B2 F2 L' F2 D U L' B
429	Jul 1, 2014 10:31:43 PM	00:29.49 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 F' R' B2 R' D U2 R U2
428	Jul 1, 2014 10:30:52 PM	00:26.12 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' U' F2 R2 F D L U R2 F U'
427	Jul 1, 2014 10:30:01 PM	00:21.50 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 U L2 F2 L' B' R' U2
426	Jul 1, 2014 10:28:54 PM	00:43.05 D L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F U B D F L U R L' D U
425	Jul 1, 2014 10:24:17 PM	00:21.50 D2 L B' F U2 B' L' B2 D2 U L B L2 R D U L' R2 B F U' L2 D
424	Jul 1, 2014 10:22:10 PM	00:26.78 B2 F2 R2 U' F L R2 D2 L R' B2 U L' B R D' B F2 D U R F' D2
423	Jul 1, 2014 10:21:07 PM	00:28.20 L' B L2 D U' F2 D U R2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 F' D2 L R2 U' R B' U2 R'
422	Jul 1, 2014 10:20:05 PM	00:32.78 L' R B2 D2 U2 L2 R D' U2 L2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' U' R2 B' L' R2 B
421	Jul 1, 2014 10:19:00 PM	00:26.93 L D U' B' F2 U' L2 U L B2 F2 U' L2 U' B F2 D2 F' U F2 D U' R'
420	Jul 1, 2014 10:18:03 PM	00:28.66 R2 U2 R2 D L' B' D' U F' U R F2 D2 U L' R B2 L2 R2 D' U2 F' D2
419	Jul 1, 2014 10:16:52 PM	00:27.04 B F2 L2 R D' R D L2 R2 F D' B' F2 U L F2 D' U' B' D' U2 B' R
418	Jul 1, 2014 10:15:30 PM	00:49.29 L' F2 R' D' F2 U2 B D' U2 L R U' B2 F' R2 F2 R' B' F L D' U R
417	Jul 1, 2014 10:14:40 PM	00:19.85 U2 B F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R B F' D' L' B' F' D' U' L R' D B' D' U2 B'
416	Jul 1, 2014 10:13:38 PM	00:30.99 B' U2 L' F' U2 B' F D2 B' F D U R B F' L' U2 L R' B2 F R' U
415	Jul 1, 2014 10:12:47 PM	00:27.95 B2 L R' B D2 L' R' B F2 D2 U' L' R B' D2 U' B2 U F D2 B2 D' B'
414	Jul 1, 2014 10:11:23 PM	00:44.31 R B2 F2 L' R D' U2 L R2 B' F D U L R D U2 L2 R2 D U2 B' L2
413	Jul 1, 2014 10:10:15 PM	00:41.16 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U R B2 U2 F R2 D R2 B' L B2 D
412	Jul 1, 2014 10:07:31 PM	00:25.61 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' F U' B2 D L F D L2 D R2
411	Jul 1, 2014 9:46:25 PM	00:24.83 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 F2 R B D2 U F R B R2 U' F
410	Jul 1, 2014 9:45:30 PM	00:24.64 D U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' L2 D L' F D B' F U' L D2
409	Jul 1, 2014 9:44:33 PM	00:33.25 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 U' F R' B' L B F2 D'
408	Jul 1, 2014 9:43:06 PM	00:23.88 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U F D' L B' R2 F2 D B F R'
407	Jul 1, 2014 9:42:13 PM	00:28.44 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R B' R' F2 D U2 R U' L' D2 U
406	Jul 1, 2014 9:41:25 PM	00:25.42 B2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' F' R2 D B' F2 R B F U' R L'
405	Jul 1, 2014 9:40:18 PM	00:30.09 U2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R L' D F2 L' F2 R D2 B' L
404	Jul 1, 2014 9:39:16 PM	00:42.79 F2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L' D' R F' U B2 D' F R' B' D
403	Jul 1, 2014 9:38:18 PM	00:36.84 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L2 F2 R' F D' R2 F D U2 B D F2 U'
402	Jul 1, 2014 9:37:19 PM	00:34.34 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U R2 B R' F2 D' U2 R D F L' B' D'
401	Jul 1, 2014 9:36:35 PM	00:19.07 B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 F R U B2 R2 D' L2 U' F D2
400	Jul 1, 2014 9:35:43 PM	00:25.10 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 D' B D' L2 F' R' D2 U' B' F' L' U'
399	Jul 1, 2014 9:34:47 PM	00:25.30 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U R' D2 F' R U' F' D' B F' D U'
398	Jul 1, 2014 9:33:37 PM	00:35.31 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L D2 U' L U' F R2 D2 R U'
397	Jul 1, 2014 9:32:02 PM	01:02.54 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U' B' U' L' F2 L2 D B2 F' D' B R'
396	Jul 1, 2014 9:31:12 PM	00:22.62 D2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' F' D R' B' R' L2 U L'
395	Jul 1, 2014 9:30:26 PM	00:24.67 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D B' D' U2 F R D' L' F' R' L' D'
394	Jul 1, 2014 9:29:31 PM	00:24.54 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' R' B D B D' L' D2 F' L2 U'
393	Jul 1, 2014 9:28:34 PM	00:30.19 R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U L' D U2 R2 D F' L2 B2 F'
392	Jul 1, 2014 9:27:17 PM	00:32.08 D' L2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R' F' D' R D2 U' R2 U2 B' L D'
391	Jul 1, 2014 9:26:29 PM	00:25.49 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D2 B' D R' F' L' U' L2 U2 L U
390	Jul 1, 2014 9:25:31 PM	00:19.56 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B L2 D L F2 R F' D' F2 D
389	Jul 1, 2014 9:24:34 PM	00:34.36 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R L U' L2 B' L' B' L B2 U'
388	Jul 1, 2014 9:23:19 PM	00:39.10 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L F D2 B L2 D' B2 D' F2 L2
387	Jul 1, 2014 9:22:11 PM	00:25.38 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 B' R L F R2 B2 R' D' U' F2 L'
386	Jul 1, 2014 9:21:05 PM	00:36.90 B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' U2 L2 D2 F L B R D U' F2 L' D2 L2
385	Jul 1, 2014 9:20:24 PM	00:20.54 R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U B R L2 U R' D' F' U2 B' R U
384	Jul 1, 2014 9:19:33 PM	00:25.22 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L B F R B' D' L2 D2 B'
383	Jul 1, 2014 9:18:45 PM	00:25.97 B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F D2 F R U F' D2 B R' F'
382	Jul 1, 2014 9:17:33 PM	00:46.76 D B2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' F D' F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U F2
381	Jul 1, 2014 9:16:35 PM	00:33.84 D L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R' D2 R2 B' F2 R' F2 L' F R D'
380	Jul 1, 2014 9:06:59 PM	00:28.27 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 R D2 U2 F' R' L2 D B2 D2 R2
379	Jul 1, 2014 9:06:02 PM	00:32.93 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D B2 L' R2 B D R F L2 U2 R' D2
378	Jul 1, 2014 9:04:55 PM	00:37.89 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D2 L F' U F2 U2 R D L' F D
377	Jul 1, 2014 9:03:29 PM	00:27.29 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' B F' L2 D' F' R' F' U' L' F'
376	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:32 PM	00:31.58 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F R' B U2 R' D2 B2 F U' F' R
375	Jul 1, 2014 9:01:19 PM	00:44.10 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L' U' B R2 F2 L' F D2 L' D
374	Jul 1, 2014 9:00:18 PM	00:29.44 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L D F' L F' D B R' U2 L
373	Jul 1, 2014 8:58:30 PM	00:23.02 F2 D U R2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 B U' L2 B' F2 R D2 B' F' R U'
372	Jul 1, 2014 8:57:36 PM	00:24.81 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 U B' L B' R D2 U F2 D' B D
371	Jul 1, 2014 8:56:39 PM	00:34.34 B2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R' D2 B' U L2 B' L2 F2 D2 U
370	Jul 1, 2014 8:55:43 PM	00:28.48 F2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 D F2 U R2 D R' D' L U2 L B' F' L U2 R2 L
369	Jul 1, 2014 8:54:40 PM	00:34.32 F2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' D' F D' R2 D2 F' L U2
368	Jul 1, 2014 8:52:35 PM	00:25.83 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 U L2 F' L2 D' F2 R L D B F2 R2
367	Jul 1, 2014 8:51:41 PM	00:25.33 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B R2 F U' B F' R' B R' U2
366	Jul 1, 2014 8:50:41 PM	00:29.65 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 B R' L' U2 F R2 D B2 D' U2
365	Jul 1, 2014 8:49:48 PM	00:33.40 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F R U2 B2 R L2 F2 D U2 R'
364	Jul 1, 2014 8:49:01 PM	00:23.97 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B F' L' D R2 F D2 B R2 B
363	Jul 1, 2014 8:48:04 PM	00:32.35 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D U2 B2 D L2 B' L' B F D F2 U L' B' F2 R2
362	Jul 1, 2014 8:47:13 PM	00:24.29 R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' R' D U2 B D F D U R U'
361	Jul 1, 2014 8:46:07 PM	00:29.83 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U F D L2 U F2 U L F2 R U'
360	Jul 1, 2014 8:45:10 PM	00:23.45 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' R' F' L' D L2 D B' D U
359	Jul 1, 2014 8:44:14 PM	00:24.77 D2 F2 U L2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R' B D F2 U F' R' D' B
358	Jul 1, 2014 8:43:10 PM	00:38.39 F2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 U B2 R B U' L' U F R' D' L2 U2
357	Jul 1, 2014 8:42:24 PM	00:24.89 U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' F' D L2 U B R' L2
356	Jul 1, 2014 8:41:25 PM	00:27.59 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R F U L2 U' B L D R2 L U'
355	Jul 1, 2014 8:39:45 PM	00:17.59 D L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' B U F' R' D B2 F' L' F2 U
354	Jul 1, 2014 8:38:58 PM	00:20.04 R2 D R2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U F D2 R F D' L F D2 B F2 U2
353	Jul 1, 2014 8:37:13 PM	00:23.84 D' F2 D R2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F' D L D2 B2 D R F2 L B' U'
352	Jul 1, 2014 8:35:47 PM	00:33.26 B2 D' U' L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B2 U' F' B2 L B' D R D F' L D2
351	Jul 1, 2014 8:32:20 PM	00:24.88 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' U' F R2 L' U' L F D2 U B'
350	Jul 1, 2014 8:29:49 PM	00:20.94 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L B L2 B L2 B2 R' U
349	Jul 1, 2014 8:19:11 PM	00:23.87 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' D2 B' R F2 U' L U2 R' D
348	Jul 1, 2014 8:18:05 PM	00:25.30 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R L2 B L' U' F' R' B' L U
347	Jul 1, 2014 8:17:01 PM	00:34.26 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 B' L2 F L' U R F' D L2 F' L2
346	Jul 1, 2014 8:15:55 PM	00:20.38 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 U L' U2 R' D U B' F' U'
345	Jul 1, 2014 8:13:36 PM	00:28.12 D L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U R U' B F' D' R U2 F U L'
344	Jul 1, 2014 8:12:10 PM	00:50.44 D U L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R B2 U' B U F L' B2 L2 B R'
343	Jul 1, 2014 8:11:02 PM	00:33.33 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' B U' B2 F2 U' F' R F2 R U' R'
342	Jul 1, 2014 8:09:26 PM	00:39.57 F2 D F2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' B' D' R L2 F2 U' L F2 D' B
341	Jul 1, 2014 8:07:30 PM	00:26.38 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R B R2 U' R B2 U L D' F' U
340	Jul 1, 2014 8:06:31 PM	00:28.97 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U B D' R2 U' L' F D2 F2 R U' F2
339	Jul 1, 2014 8:04:48 PM	00:31.84 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' B R2 U2 B' F U' L U L2 D'
338	Jul 1, 2014 8:01:43 PM	00:31.46 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 R F' R2 D2 R' D R' F' R
337	Jul 1, 2014 7:55:15 PM	00:33.37 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' L' B2 U' L' D2 L2 F' D R' U'
336	Jul 1, 2014 7:54:22 PM	00:24.29 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' F' D' R2 B' F L' D' F2 U' B' R'
335	Jul 1, 2014 7:53:16 PM	00:31.12 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' D' R D L2 U L' B R' F D
334	Jul 1, 2014 7:51:58 PM	00:16.91 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F' D L B U' F2 D' R2 B' U2
333	Jul 1, 2014 7:50:51 PM	00:25.14	DNF	R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' R F2 U' R' D R L' B U B2 F'
332	Jul 1, 2014 7:49:45 PM	00:32.80 F2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U L B F' D2 R' F R' L' U F' D2
331	Jul 1, 2014 7:48:42 PM	00:32.82 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 L B U F' R' L' D' R2 D2 L'
330	Jul 1, 2014 7:47:48 PM	00:24.44 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' B2 D R2 B R F D' L F R' D2 B2 L2 U2
329	Jul 1, 2014 7:46:49 PM	00:22.62 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 F' R2 D' R' U L2 D L B' R' U2
328	Jul 1, 2014 7:45:36 PM	00:33.79 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R' F D' U' B R' U' B2 R2 F2
327	Jul 1, 2014 7:44:01 PM	00:29.90 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B R D2 F D L' B' D' U2 L2
326	Jul 1, 2014 7:43:13 PM	00:21.56 F2 L2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L U' R' L2 D B' U' L' F L F2
325	Jul 1, 2014 7:41:56 PM	00:24.98 B2 D' U' F2 U B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F R' U R L' F' U2 B2 F D2 U
324	Jul 1, 2014 7:40:54 PM	00:30.05 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R F' R2 D L2 U' F U2 B2 L
323	Jul 1, 2014 7:39:27 PM	00:23.90 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D R' U' B' U L U' F2 R2 B2 L
322	Jul 1, 2014 7:37:55 PM	00:39.06 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' D' U' B' U2 F2 U' R' B' D' U'
321	Jul 1, 2014 7:36:53 PM	00:20.30 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D U F U B' F' L' F U2 B' D' R2 U'
320	Jul 1, 2014 7:36:02 PM	00:24.73 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R' B' F' R B2 R2 L B U2 B D'
319	Jul 1, 2014 7:34:27 PM	00:25.40 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' R' F R B2 D L' B' F2 D F2 U'
318	Jul 1, 2014 7:33:17 PM	00:31.16 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B' L D U' R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L'
317	Jul 1, 2014 7:32:23 PM	00:26.79 D B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F' R' U' B2 F' D2 R' U L' B R2
316	Jul 1, 2014 7:31:26 PM	00:27.47 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 F' D F L' F U B' F D' L
315	Jul 1, 2014 7:30:05 PM	00:35.30 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B' R2 D F2 U F' R L' F2 U'
314	Jul 1, 2014 7:28:31 PM	00:33.30 B2 U' B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' U' F' L2 F' R' B2 D L' U' F' D2 U2
313	Jul 1, 2014 7:27:21 PM	00:30.99 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U R' B' U2 F' R2 L U L U R2 L
312	Jul 1, 2014 7:26:22 PM	00:30.05 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 L2 F' L2 U' R2 B R' F' D' B' L' U
311	Jul 1, 2014 7:25:21 PM	00:25.45 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U L2 U' R2 U' L' D' B' D' B' R2 U B' F
310	Jul 1, 2014 7:24:22 PM	00:19.20 R2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 D' U F' D B F2 L' B F2 L2 F' U2
309	Jul 1, 2014 7:23:28 PM	00:22.55 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 D B2 U2 R' D B F' D F2 L D R' F2
308	Jul 1, 2014 7:22:10 PM	00:23.53	DNF	D B2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' D' F R2 B' U2 R U F' U2
307	Jul 1, 2014 7:20:47 PM	00:48.94 R2 U F2 U R2 U L2 D2 U' B2 L2 F D B' R D2 B' D2 L' B2 L' U2
306	Jul 1, 2014 7:19:58 PM	00:27.90 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B D' R' L' B2 D F' R' B2 D'
305	Jul 1, 2014 7:19:08 PM	00:20.17 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B' D' L' D2 F2 L' B' U2 R2 D U
304	Jul 1, 2014 7:18:08 PM	00:29.90 B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 L' B R2 D' L' D2 B2 U F U2
303	Jul 1, 2014 7:16:07 PM	00:37.00 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F L' D' B' D2 R' L2 B' F' D'
302	Jul 1, 2014 10:49:59 AM	00:26.28 F2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F D L' F D B U2 R' U B U2
301	Jul 1, 2014 10:47:20 AM	00:26.36 F2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F D2 R' D' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' F' D'
300	Jul 1, 2014 10:46:14 AM	00:34.48 B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 L' D U F' L' U' B D U' F D'
299	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:08 AM	00:37.07 F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 B F2 D2 U R F' D2 B R2 U2
298	Jul 1, 2014 10:36:08 AM	00:22.83 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R D2 U F D U2 L' F2 D2 R' D
297	Jul 1, 2014 10:34:43 AM	00:40.83 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B' D' U2 B' D2 U B' R' B' R2
296	Jul 1, 2014 10:29:29 AM	00:17.44 U2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R' L2 B R2 D R2 B D U'
295	Jul 1, 2014 10:07:16 AM	00:30.00 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L B' D' B2 R2 F R' F2 U' F2
294	Jul 1, 2014 10:06:27 AM	00:28.46 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 F R' D B' U' R' B L B' R2 U2
293	Jul 1, 2014 10:05:02 AM	00:27.52 U B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F L U' R' B2 U F R B2 R2 D2
292	Jul 1, 2014 10:04:10 AM	00:21.37 U B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' D' R' L U F2 L' B2 U2 F'
291	Jul 1, 2014 9:58:30 AM	00:34.11 D' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L F D2 L B D2 U R' B D U'
290	Jul 1, 2014 9:57:45 AM	00:19.11 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D F2 D' R' B F' L B2 U B F2 D2 F U'
289	Jul 1, 2014 9:53:27 AM	00:20.26 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U L D2 L' D B' F' U' F L D
288	Jul 1, 2014 9:52:26 AM	00:26.36 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B' U' R F2 R2 F U2 F' D R U
287	Jul 1, 2014 9:51:30 AM	00:23.17 L2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R L' F R' D' L2 B' U' F D L
286	Jul 1, 2014 9:50:29 AM	00:26.16 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F L U R2 L U' F L2
285	Jul 1, 2014 9:49:25 AM	00:37.64 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U' F' D' U2 R2 F2 L D B2 F L2
284	Jul 1, 2014 9:48:23 AM	00:34.55 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R U' L' F' U2 R2 L D B2 U' L
283	Jul 1, 2014 9:47:25 AM	00:31.28 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U B U' R L U' L2 F L2 D F2 D
282	Jul 1, 2014 9:46:26 AM	00:22.05 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F' D' U2 B U' L' U2 F L' D
281	Jul 1, 2014 9:45:38 AM	00:24.32 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D' F' L2 D' L2 D B' L F2 R2 D2
280	Jul 1, 2014 9:44:12 AM	00:22.89 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B U2 B2 R2 U' F R D' B U'
279	Jul 1, 2014 9:43:27 AM	00:24.10 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 U B' F2 R L F2 U R2 B' U2 R'
278	Jul 1, 2014 9:42:24 AM	00:22.37 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U2 R B' L F R2 U' B2 D2 U B
277	Jul 1, 2014 9:41:23 AM	00:32.69 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U B' F' D' B' R2 L F L' B F U'
276	Jul 1, 2014 9:40:33 AM	00:24.75 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R F' U' L F D U' B D L' U'
275	Jul 1, 2014 9:39:23 AM	00:32.83 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U B L D' R U2 L2 B U'
274	Jul 1, 2014 9:38:06 AM	00:28.97 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U R B D2 L U' B F' L U2 R U2
273	Jul 1, 2014 9:36:18 AM	00:42.57 D F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 U R2 B' U' L' F' U2 L2 U' B2 R' F2 L
272	Jul 1, 2014 9:35:02 AM	00:28.75 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D F' R' F U L F U' L' F L' D'
271	Jul 1, 2014 9:33:39 AM	00:32.57 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D F U2 R D' B L2 D2 L' D2 F2 D'
270	Jul 1, 2014 9:32:41 AM	00:27.50 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' L F2 D B2 F U' L' D B D L
269	Jul 1, 2014 9:30:49 AM	00:32.32 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 B2 L' D L' B' F U2
268	Jul 1, 2014 9:29:24 AM	00:26.17 U B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' B F U' L B' F' R' L
267	Jul 1, 2014 9:28:08 AM	00:28.20 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' U2 B D' L' B L' U' F2 R D' B' U'
266	Jul 1, 2014 9:26:44 AM	00:23.44 D' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L' D2 U B D2 L D F' D2 R2 U'
265	Jul 1, 2014 9:25:47 AM	00:24.11 L2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 B2 D' L U B2 F U B D L D2 F2
264	Jul 1, 2014 9:24:36 AM	00:34.75 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F L B' U2 L' D' U2 F D2 R U2
263	Jul 1, 2014 9:23:27 AM	00:29.88 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 U L U2 B D' U F R D L' B' U'
262	Jul 1, 2014 9:22:21 AM	00:28.87 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 D B2 D' R' F2 D L' B2 D2 F D L U2
261	Jul 1, 2014 9:21:13 AM	00:23.30 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' B F' R' B' U R' F2 U
260	Jul 1, 2014 9:19:30 AM	00:26.04	DNF	B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U F' L' D U' L B' L D' B
259	Jul 1, 2014 9:18:19 AM	00:22.19 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F U2 L' D R' D2 R' L' F R
258	Jul 1, 2014 9:17:12 AM	00:29.12 U L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 U' B2 U' L D B D U'
257	Jul 1, 2014 9:16:05 AM	00:27.12 R2 U L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B L D U R' D' F2 D L2 F'
256	Jul 1, 2014 9:07:05 AM	00:19.95 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 R' B2 F' D' R' L' F2 D2 F' L2 F'
255	Jul 1, 2014 9:05:38 AM	00:39.29 B2 D' U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U B2 D L' B' F2 D' U2 R' F' R2 D2 L2 D
254	Jul 1, 2014 9:04:46 AM	00:27.45 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' U B U2 B' D' R L U2 B D2 U L
253	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:37 AM	00:35.71 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B' D' R F2 L' B F U2 R D2 U2
252	Jul 1, 2014 9:01:23 AM	00:22.38 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D R' B' L' D2 F2 R' U' R F'
251	Jul 1, 2014 9:00:14 AM	00:25.20 U' B2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D R' U B F D' F2 R2 F' R U2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 2, 2014)

Day 3: 518/10,000

Average: *28.06*

Awful day... I'll have to make up for it tomorrow.



Spoiler



518	Jul 2, 2014 10:23:26 PM	00:33.82 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U R2 U F' R B' U' L2 B L2 D' R' L2 U
517	Jul 2, 2014 10:21:53 PM	00:23.88 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F' U' B L B D L D2 U'
516	Jul 2, 2014 10:20:54 PM	00:29.37 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B2 L B' D R2 B' L' F2 L2 F2 L' D2
515	Jul 2, 2014 10:19:46 PM	00:35.51 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 B' R' B2 F' L2 D F' D R2 F'
514	Jul 2, 2014 10:18:58 PM	00:26.96 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F U2 B' L D' B2 L U B D U2
513	Jul 2, 2014 10:18:03 PM	00:18.06 U' L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R' D2 F' R' U R2 F' D F'
512	Jul 2, 2014 10:16:58 PM	00:38.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D L2 U2 L D U2 F2 L' U2 R' L2 D F U'
511	Jul 2, 2014 10:16:07 PM	00:22.76 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 U B' R' L U' F2 U B U F D' U'
510	Jul 2, 2014 10:14:58 PM	00:22.16 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R F U R F2 R' B D2 R' D'
509	Jul 2, 2014 10:14:00 PM	00:23.27 R2 U B2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' L' F' R2 B2 U' B F2 R2 U2
508	Jul 2, 2014 10:13:01 PM	00:23.22 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R' D' B2 U' B' R U2 L' F U' L
507	Jul 2, 2014 10:11:50 PM	00:34.51 U R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D B2 U R B2 R' D2 F' D' U B F' R
506	Jul 2, 2014 10:10:47 PM	00:25.21 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 L B F R' F2 U' L' D R' F U
505	Jul 2, 2014 10:10:00 PM	00:21.33 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 U2 F' D2 R' L' B R2 D2 B2 U' L
504	Jul 2, 2014 10:08:49 PM	00:38.72 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' B D F R' B' U' R' L' F R2 L'
503	Jul 2, 2014 10:07:32 PM	00:26.22 B2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U B' D2 F' R' B2 D R B R D'
502	Jul 2, 2014 10:06:21 PM	00:23.49 D2 F2 D B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F U R U
501	Jul 2, 2014 10:05:03 PM	00:38.57 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 D L B' F2 R' B2 D B F D' F' D2
500	Jul 2, 2014 10:04:08 PM	00:19.80 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' R2 D L2 F R F2 R2 D L
499	Jul 2, 2014 10:03:19 PM	00:23.18 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F D B2 L B' L U' L D B U'
498	Jul 2, 2014 10:02:12 PM	00:38.09 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R B' L2 U F' D2 L' D' R' F2 D'
497	Jul 2, 2014 10:01:02 PM	00:24.33 B2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' U F' D' U2 R F' R' B2 U2
496	Jul 2, 2014 9:58:04 PM	00:28.88 D2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 U B' R L2 B2 F D' R F' D2 F D'
495	Jul 2, 2014 9:56:44 PM	00:24.55 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 U' B' D U F2 U L F2 D' R
494	Jul 2, 2014 9:55:44 PM	00:29.88 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 F L B2 L2 B' L B2 R2 U2 F2 D2
493	Jul 2, 2014 9:54:51 PM	00:29.23 D' B2 R2 D' U' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 L' B R2 D' L2 D' B D'
492	Jul 2, 2014 9:53:35 PM	00:24.71 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' B' U2 F L' D F2 U R' L2 F' U'
491	Jul 2, 2014 9:52:47 PM	00:17.47 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D U L2 B2 D' L' U2 R' D F U L B R F U
490	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:53 PM	00:27.35 B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F' L D' U2 F R2 U B2 D2 F
489	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:02 PM	00:21.08 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B D' U' L F' U2 B' R B' L' D'
488	Jul 2, 2014 9:49:32 PM	00:26.11 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' R2 F' R' F D2 B2 R F L2
487	Jul 2, 2014 9:48:22 PM	00:29.14 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 D2 U B' D R2 B U2
486	Jul 2, 2014 9:47:22 PM	00:28.50 U R2 D2 U' R2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 F' U R' B D' L2 U' R2 L' B2
485	Jul 2, 2014 9:45:39 PM	00:21.15 D F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B' F D' R2 D2 B2 R F L' B U'
484	Jul 2, 2014 9:44:30 PM	00:36.58 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 U F R D F2 R' U2 R' L' B D2 B'
483	Jul 2, 2014 9:43:22 PM	00:32.65 U' R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' L2 U' L2 B' R' D L2 D2 B R2 F' R' L'
482	Jul 2, 2014 9:42:27 PM	00:28.62 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F L D' U' R' L' B U' B2 D' U'
481	Jul 2, 2014 9:41:32 PM	00:20.73 B2 U R2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U L2 B U2 B L' F' R F2 D R D
480	Jul 2, 2014 9:39:47 PM	00:28.16 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U F R U' L2 F' R2 L' F2 R L2 D
479	Jul 2, 2014 9:38:04 PM	01:02.94 F2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U B' R' B' R2 D B' L' B L'
478	Jul 2, 2014 9:36:49 PM	00:19.71 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D' F2 L U' F' U2 R L B' R' F' L' D
477	Jul 2, 2014 9:35:44 PM	00:28.76 D' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 L D2 F U' B L2 D' R' L2 D2 L
476	Jul 2, 2014 9:34:35 PM	00:21.36 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F2 U' F' D' B' U L B' L D R2 B
475	Jul 2, 2014 9:33:15 PM	00:31.80 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' L' F D2 R L D U B L B'
474	Jul 2, 2014 9:32:16 PM	00:24.57 D U L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 U' L' B D F D2 R F' L' U R2 L'
473	Jul 2, 2014 9:31:02 PM	00:27.98 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U2 F' U2 L' B' L' F2 U' B D L
472	Jul 2, 2014 9:29:51 PM	00:45.31 D B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 R D2 F R' L2 D' R2 B' U2
471	Jul 2, 2014 9:27:57 PM	00:29.44 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' L F' R U2 R' F2 D' U2 B' L'
470	Jul 2, 2014 9:26:47 PM	00:28.09 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D R F' R' L U L2 B' D' L F2 U
469	Jul 2, 2014 9:25:05 PM	00:31.70 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R B L2 B U B' U R' B' U' L
468	Jul 2, 2014 9:22:37 PM	00:33.27 F2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F' U' B' U' L2 F' D2 R' L F2
467	Jul 2, 2014 9:21:43 PM	00:26.03 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R' U B' L D' L F' D' B2 R U'
466	Jul 2, 2014 9:20:38 PM	00:23.37 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 B L' D2 B2 F2 U' B L2
465	Jul 2, 2014 9:17:57 PM	00:16.62 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R U2 R L' D' B' U' B' D' U2
464	Jul 2, 2014 7:34:18 PM	00:27.88 B2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 U' F2 R2 F' L' U' R2 U2
463	Jul 2, 2014 7:32:22 PM	00:49.89 B2 D2 B2 D U2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U' R B2 D' B' R' L' F' D' R D' U
462	Jul 2, 2014 7:31:11 PM	00:23.71 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R F' D U' B R2 B U2 R2
461	Jul 2, 2014 7:30:07 PM	00:24.40 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 B D2 L U2 R2 L' B' D F2 R' U2
460	Jul 2, 2014 7:29:04 PM	00:29.91 D2 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 L' F' R D' L F' D' R D' R2
459	Jul 2, 2014 7:28:12 PM	00:29.86 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 L B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L' B2 U2
458	Jul 2, 2014 7:27:06 PM	00:27.46 D R2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L' F2 U L2 F' D' B U F2 R' U
457	Jul 2, 2014 7:25:57 PM	00:27.30 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 B D2 U' R' U2 R' L' D U2 F'
456	Jul 2, 2014 7:21:44 PM	00:27.20 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U F R L' U R' D2 U' L' U'
455	Jul 2, 2014 7:20:16 PM	00:53.36 U' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L D F R2 L2 D L2 B R D2 U'
454	Jul 2, 2014 7:18:20 PM	00:31.14 R2 D U F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F' D L D R' B2 F R2 U2 R U
453	Jul 2, 2014 7:17:32 PM	00:23.98 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' B' R2 F D' R' L' B2 F R2 F' D'
452	Jul 2, 2014 7:16:20 PM	00:26.17 D' U' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' F D' R L' F U2 B' L' D' R2
451	Jul 2, 2014 7:15:19 PM	00:28.14 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 D L2 U' L' F' U R' B' R2 B2 D B' F U2
450	Jul 2, 2014 7:14:23 PM	00:23.53 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L B' F U F R2 F L2 U2 L
449	Jul 2, 2014 7:13:28 PM	00:28.35 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 F R2 L U' L2 B2 F L F L2 U
448	Jul 2, 2014 7:11:49 PM	00:36.33 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B' F' U' F D' L' B' U L2
447	Jul 2, 2014 7:10:47 PM	00:25.13 U L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2 B2 L' F' R2 L' U' B' R' L2
446	Jul 2, 2014 7:09:37 PM	00:33.43 D R2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 U B D F' R' U L F2 R2 L2 D' U'
445	Jul 2, 2014 7:07:23 PM	00:25.36 U2 R2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 D B2 U' L D2 L D L2 B2 F D' B2 L' U'
444	Jul 2, 2014 7:05:56 PM	00:19.83 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R' L F' R' D2 R' F' L' B U2
443	Jul 2, 2014 7:04:23 PM	00:16.46 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L D' F2 D' F' R' L2 F' D2 L2


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 4, 2014)

Doing terrible... This is harder than I thought. Average is still improving. I don't think I'll make it to 10,000, but I'll keep driving forward just to force myself to practice.

Day 4: 726/10,000

Average 26.85



Spoiler



726	Jul 4, 2014 5:53:03 PM	00:39.84 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U2 L B F' U' B' D2 L F' D' R
725	Jul 4, 2014 5:51:55 PM	00:28.96 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D B' R' L' D L' U2 F2 D' R2 F' U'
724	Jul 4, 2014 5:50:33 PM	00:23.32 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D' L' B' L2 F D2 L2 B' R' F2 U2
723	Jul 4, 2014 5:49:38 PM	00:22.72 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U B R' F D2 R2 L D R' B
722	Jul 4, 2014 5:48:24 PM	00:27.02 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F' D2 B2 L B' L2 D R F' D U'
721	Jul 4, 2014 5:47:07 PM	00:42.70 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R' D F' R F2 U L2 B U L' U2
720	Jul 4, 2014 5:44:22 PM	00:24.82 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F U2 L' F' R' B D2 U L D2 U2
719	Jul 4, 2014 5:42:23 PM	00:40.63 B2 R2 D2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B D' L' U' F L2 U2 B R F' U'
718	Jul 4, 2014 5:41:08 PM	00:22.23 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F D U' R B' D' R2 U' B2 L'
717	Jul 4, 2014 5:39:14 PM	00:24.78 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D F D2 B2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R' U
716	Jul 4, 2014 5:37:17 PM	00:30.31 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 D F U2 L2 U' F2 R' L2
715	Jul 4, 2014 5:36:28 PM	00:23.51 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R' B L2 F' L' U' R2 D B' D2 U2
714	Jul 4, 2014 5:35:22 PM	00:34.38 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R F' R' B L' D F R2 F' L U'
713	Jul 4, 2014 5:33:57 PM	00:35.53 U2 F2 U R2 D U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R L' F' L2 F2 D' R B2 F'
712	Jul 4, 2014 4:01:38 PM	00:24.56 R2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U B2 R' L U' R' D B' R' F' D2 F2 D'
711	Jul 4, 2014 4:00:33 PM	00:27.11 L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F' U' R' B' F2 U' R2 B2 F R2 U2
710	Jul 4, 2014 3:59:28 PM	00:21.54 U L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F R' D2 B D L2 B L2 U L U
709	Jul 4, 2014 3:58:30 PM	00:23.61 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U B' U2 B2 L' B2 L D' R' L2 U
708	Jul 4, 2014 3:57:17 PM	00:22.82 B2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 U2 B' U' R' L U B L B' L' B U'
707	Jul 4, 2014 3:56:16 PM	00:20.52 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' U2 L U L U2 B D' F U'
706	Jul 4, 2014 3:55:16 PM	00:24.80 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F R U' L' B2 R' D' B U' F
705	Jul 4, 2014 3:54:19 PM	00:25.00 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' F L' D' B F D' L' B2 F'
704	Jul 4, 2014 3:53:22 PM	00:17.78 U2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U2 R B2 D' L F' L' B' D L2 B' D
703	Jul 4, 2014 3:52:31 PM	00:25.06 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L U2 R' F' D2 R L D2 B' R2
702	Jul 4, 2014 3:51:23 PM	00:30.57 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B R' L2 B2 D' B' R' U2 B U' B
701	Jul 4, 2014 3:50:24 PM	00:23.09 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 B R2 L D U' L F' D F2 U'
700	Jul 4, 2014 3:49:21 PM	00:27.68 U2 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' D2 R' U B2 R2 F' U' R B'
699	Jul 4, 2014 3:48:10 PM	00:23.08 R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R U2 B U2 L D2 F2 R' D' L
698	Jul 4, 2014 3:47:05 PM	00:24.75 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U R F R' L D F U' B2 U'
697	Jul 4, 2014 3:46:06 PM	00:22.95 R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R F D' U2 R B L2 F' R' L' U2
696	Jul 4, 2014 3:43:19 PM	00:22.72 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 R' F U2 B' R2 D2 R' F2 L' U R
695	Jul 4, 2014 3:42:08 PM	00:21.56 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R U' B' D2 B' R2 D L' F
694	Jul 4, 2014 3:41:00 PM	00:25.20 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B R2 D' B R F' L2 B2 L F U'
693	Jul 4, 2014 3:39:49 PM	00:28.28 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B D F' R2 B' U L' U' B2 R L2
692	Jul 4, 2014 3:38:49 PM	00:22.00 B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U' R U F U L F D2 F2 L2 U2
691	Jul 4, 2014 3:37:51 PM	00:24.06 D B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U B U2 B2 F2 U L' B2 U' L2 D2
690	Jul 4, 2014 12:51:54 PM	00:28.78 D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R' D L2 U2 R' F' R' B' R2 D' U'
689	Jul 4, 2014 12:50:55 PM	00:24.95 U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F R' D' B' D' L F2 U' B' F' U'
688	Jul 4, 2014 12:50:00 PM	00:27.58 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' D L F' U F R B F R2 U
687	Jul 4, 2014 12:49:07 PM	00:24.68 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F R L B' R2 D L D R U2
686	Jul 4, 2014 12:45:24 PM	00:28.02 B2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D U2 F2 U R' F R B' D' L F2 D2 L' F' L'
685	Jul 4, 2014 12:44:26 PM	00:22.38 U' B2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L' F R' F2 R2 B D' F2 L2
684	Jul 4, 2014 12:43:25 PM	00:29.30 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L F' D L D R F2 U' L D' U'
683	Jul 4, 2014 12:42:28 PM	00:19.39 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D B' R' B L' F' U B' R2 D' B
682	Jul 4, 2014 12:41:18 PM	00:24.49 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D R' D U' F' D2 R F2 U' L' F U2
681	Jul 4, 2014 12:40:12 PM	00:24.18 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L F D2 F L' U B' R' U F2 U'
680	Jul 4, 2014 12:38:36 PM	00:18.48 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 U' F2 D R' L U L' U' B' F' D B2 F2 U'
679	Jul 4, 2014 12:37:22 PM	00:39.43 D B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D F' D' B' R F U' B' F' D' U
678	Jul 4, 2014 12:36:25 PM	00:26.23 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R' F2 L D B2 U2 F D L' B2 U2
677	Jul 4, 2014 12:35:36 PM	00:19.52 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' L' B' R2 D2 F2 D L' U2 B R' U'
676	Jul 4, 2014 12:34:37 PM	00:19.50 F2 R2 D F2 U B2 D B2 U' B R' L B' R2 U F' D B2 U F2 L
675	Jul 4, 2014 12:33:19 PM	00:29.93 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' U' R B R' B U R B2 R2 B D
674	Jul 4, 2014 12:32:37 PM	00:20.16 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F' U2 B D2 F' R L' B' L2 D2
673	Jul 4, 2014 12:31:34 PM	00:30.08 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 B D2 R L' F L' U' L2 F2 R
672	Jul 4, 2014 12:30:29 PM	00:26.68 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 F D' B L2 D2 R B F2 L2 D2 U'
671	Jul 4, 2014 12:29:38 PM	00:19.50 D2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L' R2 U2 F L D2 F2 D2 B2 L
670	Jul 4, 2014 12:28:24 PM	00:33.40 U2 R2 L2 D U' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R B F2 L B U' B F U2 L'
669	Jul 4, 2014 12:27:29 PM	00:24.96 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R F' D F2 D' U R D' L D'
668	Jul 4, 2014 12:26:34 PM	00:20.46 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U' F' D U' B' R D2 L2 D F2 U
667	Jul 4, 2014 12:25:41 PM	00:27.96 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F L B2 F' L' B R2 D' R' L F
666	Jul 4, 2014 12:24:45 PM	00:26.29 D B2 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R L2 F R U2 L2 D B' L B U'
665	Jul 4, 2014 12:22:40 PM	00:32.44 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 D2 B' L D R2 U' R B' D U' F2
664	Jul 4, 2014 12:21:13 PM	00:34.24 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' B' R' D' F R' B' F2 R' U'
663	Jul 4, 2014 12:20:05 PM	00:30.26 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' L' B' L2 B U R2 L F' R U2
662	Jul 4, 2014 11:58:06 AM	00:28.60 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U' L2 U' F L2 U' L' F' U R2 U F L' U'
661	Jul 4, 2014 11:56:53 AM	00:26.36 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 U' R2 F' R F' D R2 B U L' B2 D' U2
660	Jul 4, 2014 11:55:39 AM	00:33.28 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B' R U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F L' B' U'
659	Jul 4, 2014 11:54:39 AM	00:31.74 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B' U' B' U' B R' D F2 L U2
658	Jul 4, 2014 11:53:36 AM	00:30.60 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' U2 L' U2 R' D U2 R2 L D2
657	Jul 4, 2014 11:52:33 AM	00:26.68 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L' U' B R' L U R2 F D2 R' U2
656	Jul 4, 2014 11:51:38 AM	00:26.23 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 U F' U2 F2 D R L' U' L D' B' L
655	Jul 4, 2014 11:50:40 AM	00:27.92 B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 R' F' L' B D R F2 L' D2 B L'
654	Jul 4, 2014 11:49:38 AM	00:25.33 F2 D F2 D U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 R D U2 R B D' L' U' B R2 F
653	Jul 4, 2014 11:48:51 AM	00:19.81 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D R' F2 R F' D R B D' L2
652	Jul 4, 2014 11:48:01 AM	00:24.49 D R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' F2 D' R U' R F R2 D2 B' U
651	Jul 4, 2014 11:47:10 AM	00:26.10 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U F L F R' B' R U B' L D'
650	Jul 4, 2014 11:45:58 AM	00:32.44 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' F' R U' B2 L B' R2 L2 F U2
649	Jul 4, 2014 11:45:08 AM	00:20.15 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 D L2 F2 D U' L' F D' L2 B U L2 B2 D' B' U2
648	Jul 4, 2014 11:44:05 AM	00:24.81 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D F' L U F' D2 F L B L' F' U'
647	Jul 4, 2014 11:43:10 AM	00:21.10 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D B U' B2 F2 R2 F R U F' L' U2
646	Jul 4, 2014 11:42:20 AM	00:27.06 F2 D U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B R' B D L' U' R D' U2 B' U2
645	Jul 4, 2014 11:40:44 AM	00:28.35 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 D' R D R2 D R L2 D' B' U B2
644	Jul 4, 2014 11:39:40 AM	00:22.77 U R2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' L' B2 R' B R F U L2 B' D2 U'
643	Jul 4, 2014 11:38:51 AM	00:26.83 U B2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 D U L F L' D R2 L U' R D2 F' U'
642	Jul 4, 2014 11:37:57 AM	00:30.90 L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B' D2 L' F L F' D' R2 D L'
641	Jul 4, 2014 11:37:09 AM	00:23.28 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' U' F2 L2 D' F2 U R D' R' B F2 D L' B R F R2
640	Jul 4, 2014 11:36:10 AM	00:28.02 D' F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D U' B' U' B2 D2 R' F D U L F' U2
639	Jul 4, 2014 11:35:12 AM	00:23.54 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 U L F2 L' B' L' F' L2 B2 U R L2
638	Jul 4, 2014 11:24:38 AM	00:38.52 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 L' B F2 L2 D' U'
637	Jul 4, 2014 11:23:16 AM	00:38.14 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F D' U L' B' R L' F' D2 U2 R2
636	Jul 4, 2014 11:22:26 AM	00:23.27 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B' R' D U' B2 D2 R L2 B' D2
635	Jul 4, 2014 11:21:43 AM	00:20.27 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D U B' D R D F U' F L U2 F'
634	Jul 4, 2014 11:20:45 AM	00:28.60 B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U F R' F2 L B U' B' R2 U' L2 U2
633	Jul 4, 2014 11:19:34 AM	00:28.20 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 D' L' D' B' F' U B2 F L2 U L' B'
632	Jul 4, 2014 11:18:13 AM	00:26.75 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 B R B2 L U' B' D2 L' U L U
631	Jul 4, 2014 11:14:08 AM	00:29.37 D' R2 D F2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R B' D' U L2 U' L D F' L D'
630	Jul 4, 2014 11:12:52 AM 00:40.30 L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R B' D2 L' B' D' R2 L' D' L' D'
629	Jul 4, 2014 11:11:43 AM	00:24.57 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U' L' D' F2 D U2 F' L B' L D'
628	Jul 4, 2014 11:10:53 AM	00:24.51 D2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' D' U2 B2 R2 L2 B' D' U2 R2
627	Jul 4, 2014 11:10:00 AM	00:26.32 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' B' F2 D F' L2 U L B' R' B' D'
626	Jul 4, 2014 11:08:42 AM	00:29.56 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 R B2 F' L' D' F' R B F2 D2
625	Jul 4, 2014 11:07:25 AM	00:23.68 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 L B2 D2 U' B U R F' U' R2
624	Jul 4, 2014 11:06:32 AM	00:21.30 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U L' B' R F' R' F' D' L' U F' U'
623	Jul 4, 2014 11:03:09 AM	00:33.60 F2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R' B' R' F2 L' B2 F2 L' D' B' U
622	Jul 4, 2014 11:02:24 AM	00:24.05 U' B2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 B' R F' U' B' L F D B F'
621	Jul 4, 2014 11:01:10 AM	00:19.38 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F R2 F2 U L F D2 R F' D
620	Jul 4, 2014 10:59:59 AM	00:32.77 L2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 F' L' F' L2 U2 R' U R L D2
619	Jul 4, 2014 10:59:12 AM	00:24.11 R2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 R' L F L D2 L F U L B D'
618	Jul 4, 2014 10:58:24 AM	00:25.00 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 U' F B2 R' D2 U' B' R2 B L D'
617	Jul 4, 2014 10:54:31 AM	00:33.08 U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U B' U' R U L' U F2 L B' L2 U2
616	Jul 4, 2014 10:53:44 AM	00:23.22 R2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U R D U R B' U2 L2 U' L F' U'
615	Jul 4, 2014 10:52:47 AM	00:31.81 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R' F2 D' B2 R' B2 U F' D B U'
614	Jul 4, 2014 10:51:54 AM	00:21.24 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U R2 F2 L U2 B2 D R2 L U F U
613	Jul 4, 2014 10:50:11 AM	00:32.76 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 D F2 U F R D B R U L' U R B
612	Jul 4, 2014 10:49:06 AM	00:22.00 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L F R' L' B2 U' F' R' B' R U
611	Jul 4, 2014 10:46:21 AM	00:33.02 R2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' U L' D' B F D' L B' R2 D' F2 L
610	Jul 4, 2014 10:45:15 AM	00:34.88 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' U L2 U L' U R B' R2 D' B' R B' D2
609	Jul 4, 2014 10:44:25 AM	00:24.17 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F U R D R2 D U' F' U2 L'
608	Jul 4, 2014 10:43:13 AM	00:36.48 B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' F L' B2 R2 L D2 F' L U' R U'
607	Jul 4, 2014 10:42:15 AM	00:26.48 D R2 D B2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' L B2 F D' R' F R B2 L B2
606	Jul 4, 2014 10:41:09 AM	00:33.53 F2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B R D' L' B L U' L2 F' U F'
605	Jul 4, 2014 10:40:19 AM	00:22.09 U2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U F2 D F2 U2 F' D' U' B' U R2 L' U B2 L2
604	Jul 4, 2014 10:39:21 AM	00:20.59 F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 L' U F D' F' D2 B' L2 F D' L
603	Jul 4, 2014 10:38:31 AM	00:20.98 D' U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 L' B R' D2 R' F' U F' L B2 U2
602	Jul 4, 2014 10:37:22 AM	00:25.77 B2 L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' D F2 U' L2 U2 R B' U2
601	Jul 4, 2014 10:36:24 AM	00:21.36 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' U L B' D B2 R' U' F D2 R L U'
600	Jul 4, 2014 10:35:29 AM	00:31.29 B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B D2 L2 U R L U2 B' U' L' U
599	Jul 4, 2014 10:34:06 AM	00:24.96 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D' B' U2 L D' R' B2 U2 B' L2 D2 L'
598	Jul 4, 2014 10:32:50 AM	00:33.72 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 L2 B2 L B U B F L' D L2 D2 L
597	Jul 4, 2014 10:31:04 AM	00:33.60 D U R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F B2 D' R2 L B2 U R2 F L U2
596	Jul 4, 2014 10:29:56 AM	00:24.82 L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 L B2 L2 U2 B U' L2 D R2 D2
595	Jul 4, 2014 10:28:55 AM	00:23.29 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U R2 B2 L2 F' R L2 U B' L D' U' B2 L D'
594	Jul 4, 2014 10:27:49 AM	00:30.45 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 F' R2 U' B' F' L' D' F D2 B' U'
593	Jul 4, 2014 10:26:29 AM	00:51.79 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D L2 D L' B2 U' L' D2 B2 L2 B R' L'
592	Jul 4, 2014 10:25:34 AM	00:23.08 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' R U2 F' D' R U2 B F R' U'
591	Jul 4, 2014 10:24:36 AM	00:23.72 U B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U R' B L B2 D' U R' U' F' R U2
590	Jul 4, 2014 10:23:10 AM	00:28.66 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R D' R2 B2 D U B' L D2 F U'
589	Jul 4, 2014 10:22:12 AM	00:27.64 D2 B2 D F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 R B' F' R B' U2 F2 D' U' R' U
588	Jul 4, 2014 10:20:35 AM	00:31.10 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D' B' R2 U F' R' L' B L F2 D' R'
587	Jul 4, 2014 10:19:39 AM	00:24.63 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' L D' L' D R' D R' B L U
586	Jul 4, 2014 10:18:13 AM	00:33.09 D U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 R D F U F' R2 B' U' B' D'
585	Jul 4, 2014 10:17:09 AM	00:26.16 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B R' L2 D F2 U' B U B2 L2 U2
584	Jul 4, 2014 10:15:33 AM	00:27.38 U B2 D' L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L' U' R B2 U' F R2 F2 L' B' U'
583	Jul 4, 2014 10:14:08 AM	00:27.63 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' L F U L2 B D2 F2 L F U'
582	Jul 4, 2014 10:13:06 AM	00:21.24 B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U' F' R' U R2 F2 D L D U2
581	Jul 4, 2014 10:08:07 AM	00:20.21 B2 D R2 D L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' U F R' F' U2 L D2 R U R F
580	Jul 4, 2014 10:06:55 AM	00:28.92 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 F U R' B' R F' L' F2 D2 U'
579	Jul 4, 2014 10:05:52 AM	00:22.39 B2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 U2 R B2 R' U2 F' D R B' R F2 R
578	Jul 4, 2014 10:04:52 AM	00:19.31 D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L B' R' D2 F2 D B2 L' B' R
577	Jul 4, 2014 10:04:00 AM	00:22.97 B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L' D B D2 B2 L2 U B' L' D' U'
576	Jul 4, 2014 10:02:55 AM	00:30.78 U' L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 R D U R' D2 L' B L2 F R2 L'
575	Jul 4, 2014 10:01:38 AM	00:25.84 L2 D' U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R U2 B2 R2 U B' D L' U2 L2 U
574	Jul 4, 2014 10:00:36 AM	00:26.04 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B' U' L' U2 B D2 L' B U' F' D2
573	Jul 4, 2014 9:59:27 AM	00:21.74 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 B' R U R U R D' L D'
572	Jul 4, 2014 9:56:05 AM	00:28.35 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F D B L2 U' R2 B2 F R' B U'
571	Jul 4, 2014 9:54:55 AM	00:23.73 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F U2 L F2 U' B2 D L B' R U'
570	Jul 4, 2014 9:54:04 AM	00:22.58 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L2 F' D2 U R B' F'
569	Jul 4, 2014 9:53:11 AM	00:24.43 L2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D U R2 B2 D2 L' U' R B2 F D B F2 L' B U'
568	Jul 4, 2014 9:52:07 AM	00:23.49 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 B2 F2 R' D2 L D2 F' L U B' D2 R'
567	Jul 4, 2014 9:51:11 AM	00:33.29 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U B' F2 L' B2 R2 D' F U F2 L2 U
566	Jul 4, 2014 9:50:15 AM	00:28.79 F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F L' U2 R' D2 B D2 U2 L2 U'
565	Jul 4, 2014 9:48:52 AM	00:33.66 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 U B2 F R B D2 U F U2
564	Jul 4, 2014 9:47:56 AM	00:28.60 F2 D' B2 D U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 R D B D F2 D' F' D2 U' F'
563	Jul 4, 2014 9:46:44 AM	00:29.64 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 U L B' F2 U' L D2 L2 F' D L2 U2
562	Jul 4, 2014 9:45:52 AM	00:22.12 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D R D F' D R' B2 L' D F2
561	Jul 4, 2014 9:42:51 AM	00:22.72 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 U2 L' F' L' U B' F2 R2 F L F2 U'
560	Jul 4, 2014 9:41:56 AM	00:28.60 B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' D2 B' U L F2 R B D U' R
559	Jul 4, 2014 9:40:55 AM	00:20.47 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R' B D2 B F' U L D L' B' R
558	Jul 4, 2014 9:39:50 AM	00:23.15 D' F2 U' R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' L2 F L' F2 D' R' L F2 R2 F U'
557	Jul 4, 2014 9:38:58 AM	00:25.11 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' U' R2 B R2 U L' F' R' B U B F L'
556	Jul 4, 2014 9:37:53 AM	00:22.70 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 F L' U B F U' R' D R B L
555	Jul 4, 2014 9:36:25 AM	00:59.04 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F L D B2 R' L2 D' B L
554	Jul 4, 2014 9:35:39 AM	00:23.37 B2 D U2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R B' R2 B2 D F' L2 D F' L'
553	Jul 4, 2014 9:34:51 AM	00:23.86 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' B2 L' B2 F L D' U' B' R' U F' U
552	Jul 4, 2014 9:33:55 AM	00:25.20 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 L' B' R U' F L D' R B' U2 L
551	Jul 4, 2014 9:32:55 AM	00:21.04 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 F R' U R D2 B2 R' B U2 F U2
550	Jul 3, 2014 3:52:55 PM	00:44.82 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D B' U R' F R F' U2 L' F L' U'
549	Jul 3, 2014 3:38:38 PM	00:24.65 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F' D2 U' R2 L2 F U L U2 R U2
548	Jul 3, 2014 3:37:29 PM	00:38.51 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 L2 B R' D R' L' D2 U F' R2 D2 U2
547	Jul 3, 2014 3:36:16 PM	00:31.32 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F R2 B D F L B2 R B2 D2 U
546	Jul 3, 2014 3:35:09 PM	00:22.83 D F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 U R F2 U2 B F D2 L F' D'
545	Jul 3, 2014 3:33:50 PM	00:23.00 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U' R L2 B L' F' R F2 U' B' R' L
544	Jul 3, 2014 1:27:50 PM	00:33.59 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 L D L' B' F2 D' R L D' B U'
543	Jul 3, 2014 1:27:01 PM	00:20.37 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F L U R' B2 U' B' D U' R' U
542	Jul 3, 2014 1:26:05 PM	00:29.99 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' F D R B' L2 B' D' B' R2
541	Jul 3, 2014 1:25:07 PM	00:23.68 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B R U2 B2 D B' F' U F' R
540	Jul 3, 2014 1:24:20 PM	00:21.25 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 R B L2 B2 L2 U F' L' U
539	Jul 3, 2014 1:23:26 PM	00:23.13 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' D F R U' F2 L D L D2
538	Jul 3, 2014 1:22:19 PM	00:45.53 L2 U B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B D' L' B' D F2 D2 R L2 F' U
537	Jul 3, 2014 1:21:22 PM	00:30.05 U F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U L D2 F L2 D B' F2 R' U' L' F'
536	Jul 3, 2014 1:20:29 PM	00:24.23 D U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' U' R' D2 B D L' D2 B' F R D2
535	Jul 3, 2014 1:19:39 PM	00:26.71 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' F R2 B2 U2 F U L D B2 L'
534	Jul 3, 2014 1:18:44 PM	00:24.65 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D B D F' R' B' F2 U L' D' F2 U2
533	Jul 3, 2014 1:17:55 PM	00:22.60 L2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' U2 R D B L B F' D U'
532	Jul 3, 2014 1:17:04 PM	00:28.26 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D B L B' R U R D2 F' D L U'
531	Jul 3, 2014 1:16:15 PM	00:22.81 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' F' D' B2 U2 R F2 R F L' D' B2
530	Jul 3, 2014 1:15:23 PM	00:27.80 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' U2 R U R D L' B2 U F2 D'
529	Jul 3, 2014 1:14:34 PM	00:22.15 U F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U F R2 D F' R' B2 L B' D' U2
528	Jul 3, 2014 1:13:47 PM	00:20.69 U' L2 D' U' F2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B U R B' F2 D2 B' U' R' B'
527	Jul 3, 2014 1:12:52 PM	00:22.69 R2 D B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' R' B' R L2 D' R' U'
526	Jul 3, 2014 1:12:03 PM	00:25.73 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 R F' L B' U B D U R U'
525	Jul 3, 2014 1:10:09 PM	00:22.44 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U' F R' L2 D F' L U' R D' F2 U2
524	Jul 3, 2014 1:08:56 PM	00:26.87 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B D2 B' R D' U' F2 L2 F D' U
523	Jul 3, 2014 1:07:38 PM	00:29.32 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 F' L U2 R2 B D2 F U B2 F2
522	Jul 3, 2014 1:03:56 PM	00:40.77 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U B' R2 L' B' D L' B2 R U'
521	Jul 3, 2014 1:02:45 PM	00:28.91 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R L2 U R2 B2 D2 F' U2 R
520	Jul 3, 2014 1:01:14 PM	00:23.86 B2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F L' B2 L2 U' R' B L U' R
519	Jul 3, 2014 1:00:03 PM	00:29.63 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 U L D L U L F U' L2 D U2


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 4, 2014)

Psst.... 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-Marathon!!!!&p=777568&viewfull=1#post777568


----------



## DeeDubb (Jul 5, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> Psst....
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...e-Marathon!!!!&p=777568&viewfull=1#post777568



Haha, thanks... I'll stay in here even if I fail. It's good for the motivation. I'm hoping to at least make it to 5,000. Thanks though! If I decide to bail, I'll hop over there.


Day 5: 926/10000

Average: *26.08*

Average seems to be going down every day... that's really why I'm doing it. I feel comfortable with most starts that aren't orange or red... those ones are still tough though.



Spoiler



926	Jul 5, 2014 11:52:51 PM	00:29.71 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U2 L U' R D' R' L2 F' R F D2
925	Jul 5, 2014 11:51:55 PM	00:22.42 R2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U L F R U' B' R D L D U'
924	Jul 5, 2014 11:50:58 PM	00:22.82 R2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F R L2 D R D' R U2 B L' U2
923	Jul 5, 2014 11:49:45 PM	00:30.07 R2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R' L2 B U2 F L2 F2 D L B' U
922	Jul 5, 2014 11:48:55 PM	00:24.93 U B2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U B' U B2 R B F L U2
921	Jul 5, 2014 11:47:13 PM	00:23.61 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D B2 U R D F2 L' D' R2 B U' F' L
920	Jul 5, 2014 11:46:15 PM	00:25.48 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L D' R2 U R B L' B' F' L2 D
919	Jul 5, 2014 11:45:03 PM	00:22.53 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 D F2 R B2 D2 F R U2
918	Jul 5, 2014 11:43:40 PM	00:26.48 R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 L' D R2 U B U' R2 L' B F U'
917	Jul 5, 2014 11:42:51 PM	00:17.86 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B U B2 D L D L' F R D
916	Jul 5, 2014 11:42:02 PM	00:22.86 L2 U' L2 D R2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 R B' D R U F R2 U R' B2
915	Jul 5, 2014 11:40:49 PM	00:25.79 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 D' L' B F2 D R' D L' F'
914	Jul 5, 2014 11:39:28 PM	00:29.14 R2 U R2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D R' L U' B' F' D' R F R' L U
913	Jul 5, 2014 11:38:20 PM	00:23.42 F2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L' B' L' D2 U L D2 B U' R'
912	Jul 5, 2014 11:37:15 PM	00:24.91 L2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 R' D2 B D' U L' B' U2 B' L2
911	Jul 5, 2014 11:36:08 PM	00:31.21 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B L D' U2 F2 L' F U' B D2
910	Jul 5, 2014 11:35:19 PM	00:24.83 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B' U2 R D L2 U2 F2 D2 B R2 U'
909	Jul 5, 2014 11:34:09 PM	00:30.28 D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D B' U L D2 L D B D' L' F' D
908	Jul 5, 2014 11:33:11 PM	00:29.78 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F' U' R' F R2 F R2 D2 F U2
907	Jul 5, 2014 11:32:00 PM	00:31.74 U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' D' B2 F U L' F' L2 D R' U'
906	Jul 5, 2014 11:31:18 PM	00:19.46 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F R' F2 U2 R' F' L2 U B2 F U
905	Jul 5, 2014 11:30:20 PM	00:24.88 B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 F' R B D L D U L2 U'
904	Jul 5, 2014 11:29:13 PM	00:33.32 B2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R U B' U2 F' D U' B2 F U2
903	Jul 5, 2014 11:28:09 PM	00:24.45 L2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 R' D' F D' F2 D F2 U' R D U'
902	Jul 5, 2014 11:27:10 PM	00:34.83 B2 U L2 D U B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R D B D' B2 D2 R' B2 U L2 U
901	Jul 5, 2014 11:26:20 PM	00:21.96 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U' F' D' L' F' U' F R U B R'
900	Jul 5, 2014 11:25:01 PM	00:20.20 U R2 U L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R B' L' B' D R' U' L2 B L' U'
899	Jul 5, 2014 11:23:58 PM	00:31.48 D' L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F' D R' U' F R' B F D' B2 U
898	Jul 5, 2014 11:22:44 PM	00:23.40 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D B' L' U R2 B F' R U' F2 D2 U'
897	Jul 5, 2014 11:21:54 PM	00:22.71 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 B' U B' L' F D2 U R' D' R' U'
896	Jul 5, 2014 11:20:47 PM	00:36.10 F2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U F' U' B R' B' D R B' U2 R2 B
895	Jul 5, 2014 11:19:43 PM	00:24.87 D' L2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L' B L' B2 F D B2 F2 L' F'
894	Jul 5, 2014 11:18:17 PM	00:25.93 R2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F' R L' B' L D' L U' R2 D2 U'
893	Jul 5, 2014 11:17:06 PM	00:36.46 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 D B' L2 F2 D2 L F2 R' U' B' D2 L'
892	Jul 5, 2014 11:15:57 PM	00:19.27 U R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' U' B2 U' L' D2 B F' D' B' L2 B' R2 L
891	Jul 5, 2014 11:14:28 PM	00:24.11 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 D L' U' L U2 F D' L U R' F' U'
890	Jul 5, 2014 11:13:06 PM	00:21.55 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' R2 U' R' U2 B R U' B2 U2 F U B2 U'
889	Jul 5, 2014 11:12:06 PM	00:32.89 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F U L U2 R B2 U' L2 F2 R2 U
888	Jul 5, 2014 11:11:06 PM	00:18.41 R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' R U' B' D' L' B L' U F L U'
887	Jul 5, 2014 11:10:07 PM	00:25.21 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 B F2 D' F2 R' F2 L U B U
886	Jul 5, 2014 11:08:16 PM	00:25.11 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R U2 B2 F D2 U F' R2 L B2
885	Jul 5, 2014 11:07:07 PM	00:20.11 R2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' B L F2 U' F L2 B2 F
884	Jul 5, 2014 11:05:06 PM	00:24.53 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L B' R' D F' R' B' D2 L' B2 D2
883	Jul 5, 2014 11:04:19 PM	00:25.31 L2 D L2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R U L B' D2 U' L' B D U2
882	Jul 5, 2014 11:03:28 PM	00:26.09 L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R' U B' F L' B' D L U'
881	Jul 5, 2014 11:02:39 PM	00:15.72 U' B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 R B2 L2 F R' B' D F2 U2 L' U
880	Jul 5, 2014 11:01:41 PM	00:22.81 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' D B2 F2 R2 D' F2 R B2 L' D
879	Jul 5, 2014 11:00:23 PM	00:29.39 B2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' R D F U L F U2 R2 U2 L2
878	Jul 5, 2014 10:58:38 PM	00:26.51 U2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B' R B' F2 U' L' U2 R' U F2 U'
877	Jul 5, 2014 10:57:30 PM	00:31.77 B2 D L2 F2 D2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 R' D2 L B' U2 B' D' U2 F' L' D'
876	Jul 5, 2014 10:56:34 PM	00:30.97 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 B' R U' L' F' D R' B D U F
875	Jul 5, 2014 10:55:40 PM	00:24.50 R2 D' R2 D F2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' F2 U' B' D2 R' L' F' R U2
874	Jul 5, 2014 10:54:24 PM	00:30.55 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 L' F2 U F2 L2 D U2 F' L2 B
873	Jul 5, 2014 10:53:34 PM	00:24.96 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F' D' B' D2 F R2 F2 U2 L' U2
872	Jul 5, 2014 10:52:39 PM	00:20.69 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L D2 B R2 F' U R L B F2 U2
871	Jul 5, 2014 10:33:19 PM	00:30.96 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 L D2 U2 B U R2 B' D F R'
870	Jul 5, 2014 10:32:17 PM	00:25.66 R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F R2 L D' R D' L F U2 B2
869	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:16 PM	00:25.72 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R' U B D2 L U2 R' B' R' U2
868	Jul 5, 2014 10:29:17 PM	00:27.57 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B F2 L2 F2 R F2 U R2 L B L2
867	Jul 5, 2014 10:28:17 PM	00:22.61 D L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L D' F' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R' B D'
866	Jul 5, 2014 10:27:17 PM	00:20.77 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 B' U L' F' R F U L2 D R2 L2
865	Jul 5, 2014 10:25:21 PM	00:58.81 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 D B2 D2 L2 F L U' R2 U2 F' D2 F' D R' U2
864	Jul 5, 2014 10:21:35 PM	00:28.02 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L' B' L2 D B' L2 F2 R2 F' U
863	Jul 5, 2014 10:20:39 PM	00:27.37 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U2 L B2 U' F' R2 L F D L2 U
862	Jul 5, 2014 10:19:45 PM	00:22.38 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R B L2 D L2 U' L' D R' B' U'
861	Jul 5, 2014 9:52:15 PM	00:22.78 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R' D' U L2 B' L' F R2 B R U'
860	Jul 5, 2014 9:19:50 PM	00:31.33 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' F U' R F2 D2 F' L B U' R2
859	Jul 5, 2014 9:18:16 PM	00:19.98 U' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D' B' U2 F2 R U2 L F' L2 U F2 L'
858	Jul 5, 2014 9:12:36 PM	00:23.26 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' U B' F' D B2 F2 R D' U2 L U
857	Jul 5, 2014 9:06:53 PM	00:26.35 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B F2 L' U' F2 D2 R' B R' U2 L'
856	Jul 5, 2014 9:06:07 PM	00:20.75 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B' U2 R' B' R' L' B U' L D'
855	Jul 5, 2014 9:04:08 PM	00:22.69 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U B D' U2 B R U' F2 U2 L' F U2
854	Jul 5, 2014 9:03:14 PM	00:26.41 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L' D2 B' U' F2 U' R' U R2 D U2
853	Jul 5, 2014 9:01:58 PM	00:21.22 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B U' F L2 F R' L' F2 D U2
852	Jul 5, 2014 9:00:26 PM	00:22.85 L2 F2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L U' F R L' D' R' D F' U
851	Jul 5, 2014 8:59:16 PM	00:23.49 F2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' D B D2 U' F R D2 F' L D
850	Jul 5, 2014 8:58:28 PM	00:21.23 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 F' L2 F' L2 D R D' B' F' U'
849	Jul 5, 2014 8:57:31 PM	00:26.48 U' B2 U B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L' B' D' F R L2 D R2 F' L D' U
848	Jul 5, 2014 8:56:19 PM	00:21.14 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U2 L F' L2 D' U2 B R' L2 U
847	Jul 5, 2014 8:54:15 PM	00:23.09 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U R2 U' F U B2 R' L2 U B D2 U2 L' D2
846	Jul 5, 2014 8:53:23 PM	00:22.04 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L2 B D' L' D2 L D2 R B' R L' D2
845	Jul 5, 2014 8:52:02 PM	00:31.24 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D' R' U2 L' F' L2 D' R F2 U'
844	Jul 5, 2014 8:50:50 PM	00:27.36 B2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B R' F2 D' R2 F' R2 F2 D2
843	Jul 5, 2014 8:49:52 PM	00:25.50 U L2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F' U2 F D R B' F' R2 D L2 U'
842	Jul 5, 2014 8:48:48 PM	00:26.19 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' B' F' U' B U' R F' D' U L' U2
841	Jul 5, 2014 8:47:39 PM	00:27.23 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' B2 U L' F' L U L' D B'
840	Jul 5, 2014 8:46:44 PM	00:24.69 D' B2 R2 U F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B R' F D F' R2 U R2 U' L D
839	Jul 5, 2014 8:44:37 PM	00:28.74 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D R2 L2 D' R B2 U' B F2 D' F2 D' F R'
838	Jul 5, 2014 8:40:55 PM	00:24.09 U F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B D' R' D' B' D2 R' D'
837	Jul 5, 2014 8:39:50 PM	00:22.38 U' F2 U B2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U' F2 R' F' U2 F L2 F R'
836	Jul 5, 2014 8:39:09 PM	00:15.99 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R' U F R D B2 R' B2 L'
835	Jul 5, 2014 8:38:02 PM	00:36.24 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' F D2 U L D' U2 F2 D' L' D
834	Jul 5, 2014 8:36:20 PM	00:23.62 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U B R U R B' L D' B' L' D
833	Jul 5, 2014 8:35:21 PM	00:30.61 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' U R2 F B2 R2 U2 R L2 F' L U' L2
832	Jul 5, 2014 8:32:43 PM	00:21.20 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B' L' D' U' R' D U2 L F L'
831	Jul 5, 2014 8:31:47 PM	00:27.61 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B2 D2 F' U2 L B' R' D B R2 L' U
830	Jul 5, 2014 8:30:46 PM	00:25.56 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R F' R' L' B L' D' B2 U2 F' U'
829	Jul 5, 2014 8:29:18 PM	00:27.21 D L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D' U' F2 R2 F B2 R' L' U B2 R D2 F L D'
828	Jul 5, 2014 8:27:49 PM	00:37.59 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 R' L2 U F U B2 L2 U2 B' L' D2
827	Jul 5, 2014 8:26:32 PM	00:33.01 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' L' U L2 B' L2 B' L D L'
826	Jul 5, 2014 8:25:41 PM	00:24.49 U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' R' U' L2 F' U F2 D' R D U'
825	Jul 5, 2014 8:24:43 PM	00:25.64 U' F2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' U' F2 L2 F' R F2 L F' D' F' D2 B2 D' L'
824	Jul 5, 2014 8:23:29 PM	00:23.12 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U2 B' L B2 R B2 F D B2 F U2
823	Jul 5, 2014 8:22:21 PM	00:37.09 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U L2 D' B' L' B U' B' R L U L D'
822	Jul 5, 2014 8:21:17 PM	00:28.93 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 D L' F D2 L D' U2 R2 B' F' R2 L'
821	Jul 5, 2014 8:20:23 PM	00:29.80 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D F2 L' B F R' U' R2 D F2 D F
820	Jul 5, 2014 5:54:13 PM	00:33.07 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 L' U2 R F2 D2 B' D2 U R2
819	Jul 5, 2014 5:53:17 PM	00:21.46 B2 F2 D U R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U F' D U2 R' U L2 B F2 L2 U'
818	Jul 5, 2014 5:50:55 PM	00:39.76 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 D B R' D' U2 L F2 R2 L2 B D2 U
817	Jul 5, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:38.01 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' F D R2 F' R' U' B L D L2
816	Jul 5, 2014 5:48:42 PM	00:25.20 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F U' R2 L F' R B' L2 B2 D' U'
815	Jul 5, 2014 5:47:46 PM	00:21.51 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' F D2 U R' L U F U2 L2 B' F'
814	Jul 5, 2014 5:46:26 PM	00:28.30 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D F D L' U F2 D F R L2 D' U
813	Jul 5, 2014 5:45:19 PM	00:23.04 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 D' U2 F U2 B U B2 L D L2 F2 R D2 U
812	Jul 5, 2014 5:44:25 PM	00:19.37 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 B' R2 U B' L B F U L' D
811	Jul 5, 2014 5:43:38 PM	00:26.54 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F L' U B' L U' L F2 U2 L
810	Jul 5, 2014 5:42:39 PM	00:23.07 R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 B' L' U R2 F' U L' D' R B L2
809	Jul 5, 2014 5:41:49 PM	00:20.07 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 U' F' L U' L B U' R L F L'
808	Jul 5, 2014 5:40:47 PM	00:22.65 D' L2 D R2 B2 D U B2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 L B D' F L D2 F D'
807	Jul 5, 2014 5:37:28 PM	00:25.40 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 D' F' L2 D R' F' L F L2 B' D U2
806	Jul 5, 2014 5:35:48 PM	00:24.96 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R' F' D' R B' F' D R' D2 B D2
805	Jul 5, 2014 5:34:51 PM	00:30.93 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 R U' B2 F R F L U2 B' F' U'
804	Jul 5, 2014 5:32:39 PM	00:21.90 U B2 U L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L B L' B R F' L2 B' U2
803	Jul 5, 2014 5:31:46 PM	00:23.37 R2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R' U' F' R' D2 R U' F2 D L U'
802	Jul 5, 2014 5:30:27 PM	00:28.16 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B' L D' R2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 D' U2
801	Jul 5, 2014 5:28:13 PM	00:24.01 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' L' D U' R2 B' L U B D U'
800	Jul 5, 2014 5:27:15 PM	00:18.86 R2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F D U2 R2 U R2 L' F2
799	Jul 5, 2014 5:26:15 PM	00:24.72 D B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' B' R B2 D B2 R2 B' L D' L2
798	Jul 5, 2014 5:25:23 PM	00:19.99 U R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 B' L B2 D U2 B' U' R' D'
797	Jul 5, 2014 5:24:29 PM	00:19.62 R2 D R2 D F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 U R' U2 B D' R L2 B2 U2 F' U
796	Jul 5, 2014 5:23:29 PM	00:27.08 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R' D' L' F' U' F' R L' D2 U
795	Jul 5, 2014 5:21:54 PM	00:52.23 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 D' L D2 L2 D' B R U' L D2 B' U
794	Jul 5, 2014 5:21:06 PM	00:21.94 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B' R F' R2 L' F D U L D
793	Jul 5, 2014 5:14:10 PM	00:30.11 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U B2 L B2 R' F D' U' R2 D' L' U'
792	Jul 5, 2014 5:13:07 PM	00:29.68 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 L' U' R L' F
791	Jul 5, 2014 5:12:14 PM	00:23.08 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 D R2 D R' F D U' L' U2 B' R2 U L
790	Jul 5, 2014 5:11:11 PM	00:30.50 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F' R D B2 R U' L U2 L' B'
789	Jul 5, 2014 5:10:11 PM	00:29.15 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 F' B2 L2 D L2 D2 U2 L U2 F
788	Jul 5, 2014 5:09:22 PM	00:23.89 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D B R2 F' D2 L' D F L B R'
787	Jul 5, 2014 5:08:14 PM	00:30.83 D' F2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U2 R L2 F2 U' L2 U' F' D2 R' L2 U'
786	Jul 5, 2014 5:06:20 PM	00:27.47 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D2 U' R' D' F' U' L F' D B D L2 U'
785	Jul 5, 2014 5:04:11 PM	00:28.57 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B D' L' D U L' D B' L F
784	Jul 5, 2014 5:03:25 PM	00:20.20 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' R' U2 F' D2 F' U B2 D
783	Jul 5, 2014 5:02:32 PM	00:25.13 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U L B' D' U' R U' F2 U' B' L
782	Jul 5, 2014 5:01:24 PM	00:37.51 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 U2 F L2 U R F2 L U' F' U B U2
781	Jul 5, 2014 5:00:21 PM	00:31.38 D2 U F2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 D' B' D' B2 L' B2 R U' R U2 R' U2
780	Jul 5, 2014 4:59:28 PM	00:21.79 U R2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R' B D R' F2 U2 R' B F'
779	Jul 5, 2014 4:58:14 PM	00:35.45 R2 B2 U B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R D2 F' U F2 R' U R2 F R U2
778	Jul 5, 2014 4:57:17 PM	00:24.77 L2 D' B2 D B2 U' F2 D U' F2 U2 L U' R' F D F' L2 B2 R' L2
777	Jul 5, 2014 4:55:59 PM	00:40.51 R2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 F' L2 U F2 R D B2 U2 R2 L D'
776	Jul 5, 2014 4:54:50 PM	00:25.36 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U F2 U B' F2 R' F' U2 F L2 B R' U2
775	Jul 5, 2014 4:53:31 PM	00:25.24 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F L' F2 D2 R' L' D' U' R2
774	Jul 5, 2014 4:52:34 PM	00:27.94 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 L' U' L' F' R' U2 R' U' B' L
773	Jul 5, 2014 4:51:31 PM	00:27.86 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 D F2 U' L2 B L D2 L2 B F' L2 U F2 R' D'
772	Jul 5, 2014 4:50:28 PM	00:25.68 U2 B2 D B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L B2 D F' L F D' R' F L U2
771	Jul 5, 2014 4:46:59 PM	00:25.39 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 F L D' B' D' L' U B' L2 B2
770	Jul 5, 2014 4:46:06 PM	00:28.42 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R' D2 F' D' R2 B R U' L2 F2 U
769	Jul 5, 2014 4:44:15 PM	00:38.36 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 U2 F' R' B L B2 L' D'
768	Jul 5, 2014 4:42:48 PM	00:20.15 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U' F U2 F2 U' R L' D' B2 F' L2
767	Jul 5, 2014 4:41:59 PM	00:20.96 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D B' D2 F R B2 L D B' U2 B
766	Jul 5, 2014 4:39:42 PM	00:21.12 U B2 D F2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 U R U2 L' B' R2 F U' R2 F2 L2
765	Jul 5, 2014 4:38:44 PM	00:23.35 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U' F' D' L' B L F' D' U' B L' D'
764	Jul 5, 2014 4:37:46 PM	00:31.00 U2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D R2 B D' F' L' F' L' U' B R2
763	Jul 5, 2014 4:36:58 PM	00:20.96 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L' B D2 B L B' R'
762	Jul 5, 2014 4:36:00 PM	00:27.48 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 F L U R' D R' B2 F' R2 U2
761	Jul 5, 2014 4:35:06 PM	00:30.19 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D U2 R' F' L2 F2 L' B2 U F' L2 U2
760	Jul 5, 2014 4:33:55 PM	00:16.27 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R' D' U2 B D' L2 D' F' L2 D2 U'
759	Jul 5, 2014 4:33:08 PM	00:20.68 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D2 U R U2 R2 B' U2 L2
758	Jul 5, 2014 4:32:10 PM	00:29.07 F2 D R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 F' L' D R' F U' B' R' F2 L' U
757	Jul 5, 2014 4:31:07 PM	00:30.81 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B L2 D' L2 B2 F' L D2 F' R U'
756	Jul 5, 2014 4:30:06 PM	00:21.41 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' L' R2 B U' R' D' B' D2 R2 B U'
755	Jul 5, 2014 4:29:17 PM	00:20.62 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U F' U' L F R L F' D' F2 D U'
754	Jul 5, 2014 4:28:22 PM	00:24.36 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F' R2 D B2 R B D F R L' D
753	Jul 5, 2014 4:27:13 PM	00:19.29 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 B' R F2 U' L2 D' R L D B' D2
752	Jul 5, 2014 4:25:54 PM	00:18.74 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 B' D B2 L' U R2 B' U' R' D' U'
751	Jul 5, 2014 4:25:03 PM	00:19.69 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' B U B D2 L' B F L2 U2
750	Jul 5, 2014 4:23:57 PM	00:22.18 U' F2 R2 D B2 U R2 L2 U L2 D2 B' D' U2 R' D2 U' F L D2 B'
749	Jul 5, 2014 4:23:02 PM	00:25.29 U B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L B' R' D U2 B' F' L B2 U'
748	Jul 5, 2014 4:22:07 PM	00:27.79 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R U B L' F' D B F2 L B U2
747	Jul 5, 2014 4:20:57 PM	00:36.41 B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L' D F2 R' D2 B' D L B D' U'
746	Jul 5, 2014 4:20:04 PM	00:26.96 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F' U' L' D2 U' R2 B2 L B R2
745	Jul 5, 2014 4:19:10 PM	00:22.34 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U R' U2 B2 U2 F' L' B L' U' F'
744	Jul 5, 2014 4:18:00 PM	00:19.24 L2 D F2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B U B' R2 B' U' L' D' U' L2
743	Jul 5, 2014 4:17:12 PM	00:22.11 F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' B' U2 B2 R F' R2 L2 F2 L2
742	Jul 5, 2014 4:16:33 PM	00:19.36 F2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F U R L2 B2 U' F2 U
741	Jul 5, 2014 4:15:34 PM	00:21.46 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 L2 D2 L D' B D' U' F2 R2 L B' F D'
740	Jul 5, 2014 4:14:18 PM	00:27.79 U2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R B' U R L' B L F' R2 L'
739	Jul 5, 2014 4:13:16 PM	00:27.11 U B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D R' D L2 D2 U B2 L B R L2
738	Jul 5, 2014 4:12:08 PM	00:19.48 D' B2 D2 U R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F' R' B' D2 F2 U' R2 L' U F'
737	Jul 5, 2014 4:11:15 PM	00:24.39 B2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D U2 B' U L' B2 R' B' F' U2
736	Jul 5, 2014 4:10:22 PM	00:29.09 B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D L' F R' D' L2 B L' F2 U
735	Jul 5, 2014 4:09:07 PM	00:27.62 U R2 B2 U' R2 D U B2 L2 B2 R B F2 D2 L' D R' L2 F2 L2
734	Jul 5, 2014 4:07:58 PM	00:24.96 L2 D R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' D B D F' U' B2 D R F' U2
733	Jul 5, 2014 4:06:00 PM	00:19.98 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 F R U R B' R' B' R2 D' B L2
732	Jul 5, 2014 4:05:01 PM	00:25.67 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U R B2 L' F' D B' R B L' B U'
731	Jul 5, 2014 4:03:47 PM	00:30.81 F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U R U B R U' F' D B L' D R'
730	Jul 5, 2014 4:02:50 PM	00:26.15 U' R2 U L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 D U2 F L F' L' B R U' R2 U2 B' U2
729	Jul 5, 2014 4:01:24 PM	00:51.81 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U B' U B2 L U' F' D' F D2 L2
728	Jul 5, 2014 4:00:18 PM	00:33.38 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B' L' F D2 R D' L2 B2 F L2
727	Jul 5, 2014 3:59:23 PM	00:21.59 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' R U B F' D U L' D2 U


----------



## Amress (Jul 8, 2014)

It is day 15 for me.

5020/10000 solves



Spoiler



5020	Jul 7, 2014 11:00:47 PM	00:14.44 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 R' B U' B' U F' D2 U2 R' L2 U
5019	Jul 7, 2014 10:59:46 PM	00:12.61 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 B R' D' F U2 L2 U' R B2 U'
5018	Jul 7, 2014 10:58:18 PM	00:10.46 F2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' U2 L' F L2 B2 U B' D2 L' U
5017	Jul 7, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:11.67 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R L' D L' U R' U B U2 R
5016	Jul 7, 2014 10:50:04 PM	00:13.40 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D R F R2 D2 R2 U L' B F2 L2 U2
5015	Jul 7, 2014 10:49:40 PM	00:13.78 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R D B D F D L D' R F
5014	Jul 7, 2014 10:49:11 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B' U B R2 U R' U B2 D' F U'
5013	Jul 7, 2014 10:47:54 PM	00:14.94 L2 F2 U L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R U2 R D U' L' B' R' D' L2
5012	Jul 7, 2014 10:46:48 PM	00:13.55 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F L U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F U L'
5011	Jul 7, 2014 10:46:21 PM	00:11.16 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B' U2 B R' U F R'
5010	Jul 7, 2014 10:45:28 PM	00:13.72 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F U' R B L2 B' D2 R' U L'
5009	Jul 7, 2014 10:44:43 PM	00:12.60 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' U' L' B F' R' U B' R B2 D L'
5008	Jul 7, 2014 10:44:20 PM	00:10.08 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U' F R' D' R2 D2 B D L D'
5007	Jul 7, 2014 10:43:10 PM	00:12.09 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 D2 U' F L' B' U B2 R B' F' R L U2
5006	Jul 7, 2014 10:24:26 PM	00:12.49 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L D2 F L D' L2 B U' F' L'
5005	Jul 7, 2014 10:23:57 PM	00:14.02 D F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 F D' B2 L' D B' R U' B F
5004	Jul 7, 2014 10:23:28 PM	00:11.72 D U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 D B U' R' F2 U' L' B R' F' D2
5003	Jul 7, 2014 10:23:00 PM	00:15.38 U' R2 U L2 D U' R2 U' L2 U R' D2 R' U2 B' R2 B2 R F L2 D
5002	Jul 7, 2014 10:22:07 PM	00:12.05 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' U L2 F D B2 D2 R' U2 R' U'
5001	Jul 7, 2014 10:21:38 PM	00:14.33 F2 D L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L D R D' F2 L' D2 U' L2 U'
5000	Jul 7, 2014 10:19:55 PM	00:12.21 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L B' F L' B2 L' U B F' D' U'
4999	Jul 7, 2014 10:19:33 PM	00:12.78 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B' R' F R D2 R' L U' R' F' L'
4998	Jul 7, 2014 10:19:04 PM	00:14.74 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B F2 U' R U2 B2 F U L D' U
4997	Jul 7, 2014 10:18:23 PM	00:11.36 B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 B R B2 U2 R' F L2 D2 B2 L U'
4996	Jul 7, 2014 10:16:50 PM	00:13.32 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F D L' F2 L2 D2 B F2 D' U
4995	Jul 7, 2014 9:56:50 PM	00:14.72 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 R' B R2 U2 F D L B' R2 D2
4994	Jul 7, 2014 9:56:24 PM	00:12.35 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R U' B2 L B R' U2 R2 F D'
4993	Jul 7, 2014 9:55:54 PM	00:11.52 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U' F' D' R D' B' D2 U' R' U'
4992	Jul 7, 2014 9:55:24 PM	00:12.10 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D U B2 U' L F2 D' F D2 B D U2 L2 U'
4991	Jul 7, 2014 9:53:53 PM	00:12.68 R2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' D R' L2 B L2 F L' U2 B2 U'
4990	Jul 7, 2014 9:53:13 PM	00:10.14 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 R' L B2 U' F' U' B R F' U2
4989	Jul 7, 2014 9:52:42 PM	00:10.38 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F' L2 U2 B' R2 L F2 R U' B U2
4988	Jul 7, 2014 9:52:18 PM	00:12.81 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D B' L2 U R' F' D2 L' F2 L U2
4987	Jul 7, 2014 9:51:38 PM	00:11.98 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U F' R L B F' L' F L' D2 L'
4986	Jul 7, 2014 9:51:12 PM	00:12.61 R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' F' U2 B L2 U2 B' L2 D' L U2
4985	Jul 7, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:12.40 D' B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 F2 R' D B' F' D2 L' D U F U'
4984	Jul 7, 2014 9:49:53 PM	00:13.19 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F' U R L' D R B' U F R'
4983	Jul 7, 2014 9:48:59 PM	00:11.58 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 R D B U B D' R' B' U2 L2
4982	Jul 7, 2014 9:48:31 PM	00:10.81 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F R' B' D' F' D2 L' B R' L' U'
4981	Jul 7, 2014 9:47:59 PM	00:15.16 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D R D L2 F2 R B L' F' D' R' U2
4980	Jul 7, 2014 9:47:15 PM	00:15.75 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 B' R' L U B U F D' L2 B U2
4979	Jul 7, 2014 9:46:44 PM	00:11.03 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' R' F2 L' B2 F D B R2 F' U'
4978	Jul 7, 2014 9:46:15 PM	00:13.16 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D F' L' D' U L2 F2 D L' F
4977	Jul 7, 2014 9:45:34 PM	00:12.10 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F' R' L2 U' R2 D R' L U L'
4976	Jul 7, 2014 9:45:04 PM	00:11.10 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R' B' R' F2 D' L' B' D U B' U'
4975	Jul 7, 2014 9:44:17 PM	00:12.40 B2 D F2 R2 L2 D' U' R2 U' B' F' R B2 L' U R F2 R' U'
4974	Jul 7, 2014 9:43:37 PM	00:12.79 U' R2 L2 D' U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U F' D' U' R D2 B F2 U2 R' D
4973	Jul 7, 2014 9:43:13 PM	00:13.14 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 L' B' U2 R' B2 R D' L' B U2 F2
4972	Jul 7, 2014 9:42:41 PM	00:15.25 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U L' U F' D2 F' L' D U2 L2 B'
4971	Jul 7, 2014 9:41:21 PM	00:15.79 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 L' U' L D U2 B L B F U
4970	Jul 7, 2014 9:40:55 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D L B F2 L2 D' B D2 U B' D' U'
4969	Jul 7, 2014 9:40:32 PM	00:13.84 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F L B F D' B' U R' D' R
4968	Jul 7, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:12.33 R2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F' D' R' F L' D' U2 R2 B D R
4967	Jul 7, 2014 9:39:28 PM	00:10.84 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U B2 R F U B' F D' L' B2 U2 L2 B'
4966	Jul 7, 2014 9:38:59 PM	00:14.39 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' R B' L' F2 R F' R B F U'
4965	Jul 7, 2014 9:38:35 PM	00:12.78 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F R L2 F U2 B' F L' B'
4964	Jul 7, 2014 9:38:09 PM	00:11.79 D F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D B2 D2 B L' D2 F2 R' F' U' B' U2
4963	Jul 7, 2014 9:37:44 PM	00:13.06 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 D R2 B R L U' F L2 D2 U F L U'
4962	Jul 7, 2014 9:36:33 PM	00:11.17 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R D2 F2 U R2 B2 F L U2
4961	Jul 7, 2014 9:35:27 PM	00:14.78 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F R L F' D' B F2 R L2 F U'
4960	Jul 7, 2014 9:34:51 PM	00:14.60 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 L' U' L D2 B' L' B2 D L' F' U'
4959	Jul 7, 2014 9:34:17 PM	00:13.68 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D2 B R2 L F' L' F2 D' U'
4958	Jul 7, 2014 9:33:50 PM	00:13.86 B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' B' D' U F R' U B D' U F2
4957	Jul 7, 2014 9:33:21 PM	00:11.55 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U L' D2 B D' R U' R L2 F' U
4956	Jul 7, 2014 9:32:36 PM	00:11.85 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 B' D B' L F' D' L D' R2 D' U2
4955	Jul 7, 2014 9:32:10 PM	00:14.31 D B2 D F2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 L D2 F R' B2 R2 U' L2 B' R2
4954	Jul 7, 2014 9:31:40 PM	00:14.12 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F D' L' B' R' U2 F R L B2
4953	Jul 7, 2014 9:30:54 PM	00:14.36 F2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' F' D' U2 B F' L' F2 L B'
4952	Jul 7, 2014 9:30:12 PM	00:11.50 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' U2 B' L F D2 F L F2 U'
4951	Jul 7, 2014 9:29:49 PM	00:12.24 D2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B R' B2 D2 L' D U B' U
4950	Jul 7, 2014 9:29:22 PM	00:12.65 D R2 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L D B F R' U2 B R' F' U'
4949	Jul 7, 2014 9:28:59 PM	00:12.61 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L F' R D L2 B' L2 F L2 F D'
4948	Jul 7, 2014 9:28:31 PM	00:13.68 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B R2 U L B' F' R' D2 B2 U'
4947	Jul 7, 2014 9:28:01 PM	00:13.21 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R D' L D R' F2 U B' L' F' R2 U
4946	Jul 7, 2014 9:27:32 PM	00:11.71 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 L D B R' B' L' U2 R' D L2
4945	Jul 7, 2014 9:27:09 PM	00:13.49 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F' L U L B2 R' U' F' R2 B' U'
4944	Jul 7, 2014 9:26:36 PM	00:11.50 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R F U2 L' B2 R2 D B' R' D' U
4943	Jul 7, 2014 9:25:07 PM	00:13.21 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D L2 U F R2 F L' B D U R' U' L2 U'
4942	Jul 7, 2014 9:24:38 PM	00:09.94 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' B L' B2 U' L D F2 L2 B U
4941	Jul 7, 2014 9:24:01 PM	00:12.60 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U F' U2 R' B U2 R2 D B U2
4940	Jul 7, 2014 9:23:37 PM	00:13.00 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D U' F' D' B2 L2 B2 D L F' U' F2 U2
4939	Jul 7, 2014 9:23:10 PM	00:12.82 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' F' D2 L'
4938	Jul 7, 2014 9:22:49 PM	00:11.54 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D R F L2 F2 U L2 F D U'
4937	Jul 7, 2014 9:20:06 PM	00:08.96 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 U L' F2 R L2 D2 B L' D R U
4936	Jul 7, 2014 9:19:43 PM	00:10.89 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L' U' B2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' L'
4935	Jul 7, 2014 9:19:20 PM	00:11.50 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' B2 D2 U F' U2 R D B2 L2
4934	Jul 7, 2014 9:18:57 PM	00:12.11 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B D2 R2 L D2 R F2 D' L B
4933	Jul 7, 2014 9:17:11 PM	00:11.21 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D F' U' F' R B' R' L' B2 L' F'
4932	Jul 7, 2014 9:16:49 PM	00:10.92 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F' U B2 L' F' U B2 D L B' L2
4931	Jul 7, 2014 9:16:15 PM	00:11.68 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R D F2 R2 U2 L2 U F' U L
4930	Jul 7, 2014 9:15:47 PM	00:11.45 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 R U R' U2 R2 D' U' B' R2 U
4929	Jul 7, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:13.82 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 F R' U2 L' D2 L U' B D' R D
4928	Jul 7, 2014 9:14:35 PM	00:12.52 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U L' F D' B' L' D R' B' R2 B
4927	Jul 7, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:14.23 D R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R D F' L B L2 B2 R2 L' F2
4926	Jul 7, 2014 9:12:31 PM	00:12.52 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F U' B L2 B' D F2 L B' R' U
4925	Jul 7, 2014 9:12:01 PM	00:12.17 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' U' F' U' L' F2 D' B' L2 B2 D2 L U2
4924	Jul 7, 2014 9:11:37 PM	00:12.14 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' F' L' D2 L2 U' F R2 L' F R2
4923	Jul 7, 2014 9:11:04 PM	00:16.25 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 D' R' B' R' D' B R' F'
4922	Jul 7, 2014 9:10:32 PM	00:11.75 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L F R2 D L' B D2 R U2 F
4921	Jul 7, 2014 9:10:03 PM	00:11.88 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U L' F2 L F R2 L' F' R D L2 U2
4920	Jul 7, 2014 9:09:33 PM	00:12.96 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U B D U2 R U2 R' F D' R U2
4919	Jul 7, 2014 9:08:01 PM	00:10.47 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U F U2 F' U2 L B L2 B' U2 R' U2
4918	Jul 7, 2014 9:07:00 PM	00:10.00 U' F2 R2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R L U2 F' U L' B' R2 D' F
4917	Jul 7, 2014 9:06:34 PM	00:12.35 D2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' L F' R2 D' U2 L F2
4916	Jul 7, 2014 9:06:06 PM	00:13.11 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D F2 U R' B' F U B D R U2 L'
4915	Jul 7, 2014 9:05:41 PM	00:13.54 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 D F' L B2 R F2 U' B L U L D'
4914	Jul 7, 2014 9:05:18 PM	00:10.83 B2 F2 L2 D U L2 D' L2 B2 U' B U' R2 D2 F' R' D2 F' U2 R' D
4913	Jul 7, 2014 9:04:46 PM	00:11.76 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F' R' D' R2 L' B F L D' R U'
4912	Jul 7, 2014 9:04:19 PM	00:11.00 R2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R' B L2 B2 R U2 R2 B' L2 F' U
4911	Jul 7, 2014 9:03:54 PM	00:12.75 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D U2 L' F R2 D F2 R' B L D' B' R2
4910	Jul 7, 2014 9:03:30 PM	00:10.95 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R D R L2 B L U R' U B2 D'
4909	Jul 7, 2014 9:03:00 PM	00:15.17 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 L2 U' B R B' L' D' U2
4908	Jul 7, 2014 9:02:29 PM	00:12.22 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F D2 U B' D' L' U' B2 U R U
4907	Jul 7, 2014 9:02:08 PM	00:11.05 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' D' U B' L D R B D2 L U2
4906	Jul 7, 2014 9:01:42 PM	00:11.77 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D B' R2 D2 L' D' F D2 R' F' D2 U2
4905	Jul 7, 2014 9:01:15 PM	00:12.81 L2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F' D2 R' F2 D B R D2 R2 D2 L'
4904	Jul 7, 2014 8:59:55 PM	00:13.64 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F D' U2 L2 U L' D2 U B L2
4903	Jul 7, 2014 8:59:32 PM	00:12.74 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D' F R' B L U' F D R2 L' U2
4902	Jul 7, 2014 8:58:26 PM	00:11.73 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B D' L' B F' R2 B D2 R' U2
4901	Jul 7, 2014 8:57:43 PM	00:13.81 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 D' L2 F' L U R' B' R' U2 L2 F R' U'
4900	Jul 7, 2014 8:33:16 PM	00:13.22 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 F D R F' D2 B R' F' U2 B2 D2
4899	Jul 7, 2014 8:31:27 PM	00:11.52 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' U F2 D U2 B' L' U' L
4898	Jul 7, 2014 5:57:50 PM	00:11.19 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F L2 B D' L' U F R B2 D2 R2
4897	Jul 7, 2014 5:57:21 PM	00:10.58 B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U F U R' B F' L D2 F R B2
4896	Jul 7, 2014 5:56:58 PM	00:09.79 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B' U' R2 B R2 F' L U' R L
4895	Jul 7, 2014 5:56:36 PM	00:09.49 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B D' F R U2 R2 F D B U2
4894	Jul 7, 2014 5:56:03 PM	00:12.33 R2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L B L' U B' D U2 F' D R2
4893	Jul 7, 2014 5:55:30 PM	00:11.15 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F' B2 L2 U R' B2 D' R B F'
4892	Jul 7, 2014 5:54:46 PM	00:13.50 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 U L F' L2 B R2 L D F2 L B2
4891	Jul 7, 2014 5:54:21 PM	00:11.75 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' F2 U' R2 F' R' F' R' U2 F' U
4890	Jul 7, 2014 5:52:30 PM	00:12.84 U2 L2 U B2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 B' L D2 R B' R' D' U2 B2 L' D2 U'
4889	Jul 7, 2014 5:51:56 PM	00:11.69 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F R' F' U' B2 U2 B2 F' D' R' U2
4888	Jul 7, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.91 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 L B D' F U L2 F2 R' F2 D' U2
4887	Jul 7, 2014 5:51:08 PM	00:10.24 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F' L2 U' F D R' F2 D
4886	Jul 7, 2014 5:50:43 PM	00:12.10 D R2 D U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 R F' L2 F2 D' L2 B F'
4885	Jul 7, 2014 5:50:22 PM	00:11.71 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R F U B2 R2 D' U' R D' B'
4884	Jul 7, 2014 5:49:55 PM	00:15.30 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F' L' D' U2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F' D2
4883	Jul 7, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.72 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 D' U' L' U' L' B' F2 R2 L D2 R D2 U'
4882	Jul 7, 2014 5:48:58 PM	00:14.22 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 U L2 F2 D U' B D' L' U2 F' L F2 L D R' U'
4881	Jul 7, 2014 5:48:30 PM	00:11.35 U L2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 U' F' L' D' R' B' D' L F' U2 R' U
4880	Jul 7, 2014 5:48:04 PM	00:13.79 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R' F' U2 L2 D L2 F D2 F L'
4879	Jul 7, 2014 5:47:36 PM	00:11.58 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R' U' L D' L2 U F D2 B2
4878	Jul 7, 2014 5:47:08 PM	00:15.07 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' L' D2 U R2 F L B L' B D'
4877	Jul 7, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.83 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F U R' U' F2 U' L B2 D2 L
4876	Jul 7, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:10.40 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 B L' D' U' R D2 L' B2 L U'
4875	Jul 7, 2014 5:45:46 PM	00:11.77 D U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 R D B' R' F' D U L
4874	Jul 7, 2014 5:45:22 PM	00:12.53 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B U2 F' U2 F' L' D2 R F2 D2 U'
4873	Jul 7, 2014 5:40:55 PM	00:10.96 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U F L2 D' R2 U' R' L2 F2 U2 F'
4872	Jul 7, 2014 5:40:33 PM	00:11.44 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D R B2 R F' L B2 R' D2 B' D'
4871	Jul 7, 2014 5:40:09 PM	00:10.72 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' D L U' L' F' D2 F R' F2
4870	Jul 7, 2014 5:39:11 PM	00:13.58 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' R F2 L U' F' L2 B R2 U' R L'
4869	Jul 7, 2014 5:38:48 PM	00:12.30 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D' B D' U B D2 R' D F' D2 B D'
4868	Jul 7, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:12.00 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' L B2 D' B' U' B2 L' D2 U L
4867	Jul 7, 2014 5:37:48 PM	00:12.53 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B' D F' U' F' L2 D2 R' F L' D
4866	Jul 7, 2014 5:37:22 PM	00:11.83 R2 B2 L2 D' U R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F' L U B' L' F2 R L2 D' F
4865	Jul 7, 2014 5:36:50 PM	00:12.89 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' F2 R D B R2 L2 D'
4864	Jul 7, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:10.75 B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D2 F2 R' F' D' U' R2 U' F' D' R' L2 U'
4863	Jul 6, 2014 11:00:19 PM	00:09.88 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 D F' U R B2 D' B' L B2 L' F U
4862	Jul 6, 2014 10:59:58 PM	00:10.37 R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F U B' R L U2 B' F' U' R'
4861	Jul 6, 2014 10:59:36 PM	00:10.68 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B2 L' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D L2
4860	Jul 6, 2014 10:59:16 PM	00:10.82 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R' F L' D2 F2 R U' R2 D U'
4859	Jul 6, 2014 10:58:41 PM	00:10.46 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 F' U F2 D2 R' L' D' F L F D
4858	Jul 6, 2014 10:58:18 PM	00:12.61 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F' D' U F2 D B D R' F L' U'
4857	Jul 6, 2014 10:57:56 PM	00:11.23 B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D U' B2 D2 R B U2 L2 F R2 U B' D L' U'
4856	Jul 6, 2014 10:57:33 PM	00:12.56 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' B R' F D' B' D' R' D' R'
4855	Jul 6, 2014 10:57:05 PM	00:17.03 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' D B U F' U' F' D2 U L2
4854	Jul 6, 2014 10:56:39 PM	00:13.43 U F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L' D F' R2 F D R' U F' L'
4853	Jul 6, 2014 10:56:08 PM	00:14.72 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 B R2 B' R' L D2 U L2 B' D2 L
4852	Jul 6, 2014 10:55:48 PM	00:09.39 L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 R D' B U R B2 F2 L F D U
4851	Jul 6, 2014 10:55:02 PM	00:12.39 D2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B F U' R2 B2 F L U R' B D2
4850	Jul 6, 2014 10:54:37 PM	00:11.74 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U2 L' F2 R F U' L D B2 R2 D2 U'
4849	Jul 6, 2014 10:54:13 PM	00:13.15 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R D' B R' L2 U F U' R' D2 F'
4848	Jul 6, 2014 10:53:50 PM	00:13.60 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L' B2 F L' D U R' B' D2 U
4847	Jul 6, 2014 10:52:56 PM	00:13.74 U R2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L B2 F' U' F R F D2 R U2 R'
4846	Jul 6, 2014 10:52:34 PM	00:10.73 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D L U2 R2 B' R' B' L F2 D' U' F'
4845	Jul 6, 2014 10:52:02 PM	00:11.08 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 F L2 B U' B U2 L U L2 U2
4844	Jul 6, 2014 10:47:48 PM	00:12.46 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 L F' R2 B2 R B L2 U R2 L U2
4843	Jul 6, 2014 10:47:25 PM	00:12.64 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R B R2 F L' U2 R2 B' U2 R U'
4842	Jul 6, 2014 10:47:04 PM	00:10.76 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F' L' B R2 F' D F' D' L B
4841	Jul 6, 2014 10:46:35 PM	00:17.02 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R D' F' R2 U B2 D' B' L U'
4840	Jul 6, 2014 10:46:09 PM	00:11.64 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 U F' R' D' U2 L U' L' F U R'
4839	Jul 6, 2014 10:45:48 PM	00:11.17 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 B' F R' F2 L D' B' F2
4838	Jul 6, 2014 10:45:27 PM	00:09.76 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' F R2 L D L' U F U2 B2
4837	Jul 6, 2014 10:45:07 PM	00:11.49 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R B L U B2 F R' U' B'
4836	Jul 6, 2014 10:44:33 PM	00:11.92 U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' U' B2 R D2 B' U2 F2 D R' U2
4835	Jul 6, 2014 10:44:10 PM	00:12.62 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' L' D' B' U' L F' L2 D' F' L'
4834	Jul 6, 2014 10:43:47 PM	00:10.73 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 R' U B F2 D' B U F2 R B'
4833	Jul 6, 2014 10:43:25 PM	00:11.71 D L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U R' F L' U' L2 D B D2 R2 B2 U2
4832	Jul 6, 2014 10:43:01 PM	00:11.48 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 B F L2 D' B' U2 L2 D R F2 D'
4831	Jul 6, 2014 10:42:32 PM	00:11.81 B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L' U B' U2 B' L2 U F2 U2 B2
4830	Jul 6, 2014 10:42:05 PM	00:14.34 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F U B' F' U' R' D B2 U' R
4829	Jul 6, 2014 10:41:42 PM	00:10.51 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 U R2 L2 U L D' F2 U R2 F2 L U2 B' R2 D2
4828	Jul 6, 2014 10:40:46 PM	00:13.27 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B D' L2 D' R' U' R2 B' R' L
4827	Jul 6, 2014 10:40:15 PM	00:11.69 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U F' R2 B2 U' B' L F' R2 B' R2 U'
4826	Jul 6, 2014 10:39:49 PM	00:13.43 U B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' B2 D B R L2 U' R' U2 F L D2 B
4825	Jul 6, 2014 10:39:25 PM	00:14.53 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L U2 B' U' F D2 B2 R D2 F'
4824	Jul 6, 2014 10:39:03 PM	00:11.61 U B2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F D2 R' U F R' F R F D2
4823	Jul 6, 2014 10:38:34 PM	00:15.51 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 F R2 D R B2 L' B' D' U F'
4822	Jul 6, 2014 10:38:04 PM	00:12.66 D' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' R' L2 D R F D' R2 D' B2 D'
4821	Jul 6, 2014 10:35:12 PM	00:12.11 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U R B D' R2 F2 R B2 F R2 D2
4820	Jul 6, 2014 10:34:49 PM	00:11.13 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' U' F' D2 F L' D' B2 D' R' L' U'
4819	Jul 6, 2014 10:34:27 PM	00:12.09 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F' L B U' B2 U2 F2 U2 F' R U2
4818	Jul 6, 2014 10:34:05 PM	00:12.80 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B R' D2 F R2 D U F2 L' B
4817	Jul 6, 2014 10:33:41 PM	00:12.08 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F R B' L' U2 F R' D L' D U'
4816	Jul 6, 2014 10:33:15 PM	00:13.12 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' F R U2 R F' U2 B2 U R
4815	Jul 6, 2014 10:32:51 PM	00:13.86 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B F' D L' U2 R F2 D R' U' R'
4814	Jul 6, 2014 10:32:29 PM	00:11.70 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B D L2 D' L U B R U' F' U'
4813	Jul 6, 2014 10:32:06 PM	00:11.97 R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' F U2 B' U F2 L U2 F' L B
4812	Jul 6, 2014 10:31:38 PM	00:16.22 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D B2 U F' D U' B R' L F L' D2 F
4811	Jul 6, 2014 10:31:18 PM	00:11.17 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U2 F2 R D2 L D R D2 F2 D' F D2 U2
4810	Jul 6, 2014 10:30:39 PM	00:13.93 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R B D2 U' B D R D2 F U
4809	Jul 6, 2014 10:30:19 PM	00:11.09 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' R U2 B' D' B2 R2 L D' U2 B' R2
4808	Jul 6, 2014 10:29:51 PM	00:14.10 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 D U' B2 U2 B D' B' L' B U R B D U
4807	Jul 6, 2014 10:28:55 PM	00:10.61 U' F2 D R2 U F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R' F' U F' U F' U2 L' U2 F
4806	Jul 6, 2014 10:28:28 PM	00:13.39 U B2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 D F2 L' F D' B U2 F R' U B D2 L'
4805	Jul 6, 2014 10:28:04 PM	00:09.64 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B' L2 D' U' F U2 R D2 B R D2
4804	Jul 6, 2014 10:27:44 PM	00:11.46 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R D L' D B' L D' L2 D2 U' L'
4803	Jul 6, 2014 10:27:23 PM	00:11.72 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F D L2 U R' D F2 R' L F'
4802	Jul 6, 2014 10:26:59 PM	00:12.37 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R U' F' D U' B' R D' L' D U'
4801	Jul 6, 2014 10:26:36 PM	00:11.52 D B2 D B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B' U' R' D U R' L D2 F2
4800	Jul 6, 2014 10:26:12 PM	00:13.28 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U R B U' R' F' D B2 D2 L' B' D
4799	Jul 6, 2014 10:25:43 PM	00:13.02 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U B F L D2 F L' F L2 U2
4798	Jul 6, 2014 10:24:08 PM	00:12.18 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R' B2 F2 D' U' R' B' F2 D F' L'
4797	Jul 6, 2014 10:22:23 PM	00:12.92 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L' U F D2 L2 B' F2 U R' B
4796	Jul 6, 2014 10:22:00 PM	00:13.10 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' U B2 U R D F L B2 R'
4795	Jul 6, 2014 10:21:36 PM	00:11.44 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L F R2 B2 D' L' D' U F' L U
4794	Jul 6, 2014 10:20:55 PM	00:12.56 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D B' D U2 L2 U' L' B D U2 R U'
4793	Jul 6, 2014 10:20:31 PM	00:12.44 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R D' B2 U R' L2 B R2 U B'
4792	Jul 6, 2014 10:20:07 PM	00:13.45 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' L B' D L2 F2 R L' U' F' L' U'
4791	Jul 6, 2014 10:19:43 PM	00:11.67 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R F2 D F' R' B2 U2 R D' B L2
4790	Jul 6, 2014 10:19:20 PM	00:12.93 U R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 F U' R2 F2 D L' D R F'
4789	Jul 6, 2014 10:18:58 PM	00:12.43 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U' R' U2 L B2 D2 F' U' B' D L'
4788	Jul 6, 2014 10:18:37 PM	00:11.92 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D2 R' F D R L2 D' B' D' F2 U' L'
4787	Jul 6, 2014 10:16:19 PM	00:12.91 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B U' F' D' F R U2 L B2 L2
4786	Jul 6, 2014 10:15:26 PM	00:12.01 F2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 L F2 R' D R2 L D' L'
4785	Jul 6, 2014 10:15:01 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 L2 F D2 U' F' L F U2 R' F D2 U
4784	Jul 6, 2014 10:14:33 PM	00:12.70 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 R' B L' U2 L' B D B U' F2 D2
4783	Jul 6, 2014 10:14:03 PM	00:13.41 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' U B R' B2 D2 L' D F L D2
4782	Jul 6, 2014 9:52:49 PM	00:12.65 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 U L2 F D' R' B D F' U' B2 L B' D2
4781	Jul 6, 2014 9:52:17 PM	00:13.34 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L' R2 U2 B' R2 L D F D2 L U2
4780	Jul 6, 2014 9:51:53 PM	00:14.12 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' R' F R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F L B
4779	Jul 6, 2014 9:49:12 PM	00:12.05 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R D' F2 D' R2 L U F L U2
4778	Jul 6, 2014 9:48:50 PM	00:12.69 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R U B' L2 F R' F' L2 F2 L2
4777	Jul 6, 2014 9:48:29 PM	00:11.87 B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R F R D' U2 B' D' R2 F R
4776	Jul 6, 2014 9:48:04 PM	00:13.89 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 L F2 U F U R2 U'
4775	Jul 6, 2014 9:46:18 PM	00:10.24 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D R B' U F R' B' F2 R' D' U'
4774	Jul 6, 2014 9:45:48 PM	00:14.08 L2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L B' D2 R' U L U B D'
4773	Jul 6, 2014 9:45:07 PM	00:13.83 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U F R B2 D L' B2 U B L2 D
4772	Jul 6, 2014 9:44:48 PM	00:10.07 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B' D' R2 B' L B2 D R' B' R'
4771	Jul 6, 2014 9:44:15 PM	00:11.95 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' B' R2 F2 U R F D L2 U L2
4770	Jul 6, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:11.76 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 D F R L U R' U B' L U L2
4769	Jul 6, 2014 9:43:13 PM	00:11.83 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B L2 D F' U B D U2 L' F2 D'
4768	Jul 6, 2014 9:42:34 PM	00:10.98 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L B2 L D' U2 F' R2 F2 U' F
4767	Jul 6, 2014 9:42:10 PM	00:13.63 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L' D' U' R F' R2 U2 L D
4766	Jul 6, 2014 9:41:49 PM	00:10.43 F2 D R2 U B2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U' F' D2 F2 D' R B2 L B2 D' F' U'
4765	Jul 6, 2014 9:41:23 PM	00:11.59 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B L U' F2 D' R2 U' R2
4764	Jul 6, 2014 9:23:58 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L' D' B U' R F2 L' D' L2 D' U2
4763	Jul 6, 2014 7:21:20 PM	00:11.17 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 U B F' R' U R D F U2 L B
4762	Jul 6, 2014 7:20:54 PM	00:12.64 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D R U' L2 B' L' B R2 B2
4761	Jul 6, 2014 7:20:29 PM	00:12.12 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L' F R2 D B' D2 B' D2
4760	Jul 6, 2014 7:19:19 PM	00:11.54 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R' U' B2 D B' U2 R D F' R' D'
4759	Jul 6, 2014 7:18:55 PM	00:13.47 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' U2 B' F D R U' R2 U F D'
4758	Jul 6, 2014 7:18:09 PM	00:13.77 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 U B R' L B2 L' F2 L2 D2 L F' D'
4757	Jul 6, 2014 7:17:43 PM	00:11.97 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B' U L2 U R B R2 L B2 F
4756	Jul 6, 2014 7:17:12 PM	00:13.06 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 U' B F2 U' L B2 U' L2 B D2 L U
4755	Jul 6, 2014 7:16:35 PM	00:12.46 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D B' L2 F' L D' L2 B' F L U2
4754	Jul 6, 2014 7:16:05 PM	00:14.09 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 U L' F2 D' F2 U2 B R' U' B2 R
4753	Jul 6, 2014 7:14:03 PM	00:09.58 D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 U B R' L' D B2 D2
4752	Jul 6, 2014 7:13:41 PM	00:12.59 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 F' D F2 D F' U R D2 B' F'
4751	Jul 6, 2014 7:13:17 PM	00:11.46 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 R D' R D' R' L' B L U2
4750	Jul 6, 2014 7:12:53 PM	00:13.72 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B L2 D R B R' L' B2 D' B' U2
4749	Jul 6, 2014 7:12:27 PM	00:15.43 U2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' U R' L' D' L B2 R2 F' R'
4748	Jul 6, 2014 7:12:00 PM	00:13.25 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U B' D' L D' R2 U R' F'
4747	Jul 6, 2014 7:11:25 PM	00:12.38 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F D2 L' D' B' F2 R' F U2 B2 U2
4746	Jul 6, 2014 7:11:03 PM	00:10.78 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F L B' L2 B' L2 D' U2 F' R' D2
4745	Jul 6, 2014 7:10:31 PM	00:14.41 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 R' U F2 U F2 L B' L B2 F' U'
4744	Jul 6, 2014 7:09:50 PM	00:13.40 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 F' R' D F U F L' F2 R' B2 D'
4743	Jul 6, 2014 7:09:28 PM	00:12.22 U' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B L U2 F L2 D U B' F2 D2 U'
4742	Jul 6, 2014 7:08:43 PM	00:12.66 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U F' U B' R' D2 F' R L D' L2 U
4741	Jul 6, 2014 7:08:17 PM	00:12.20 D F2 U B2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 U' F U' L' F' D' B R2 L F2 R D'
4740	Jul 6, 2014 7:07:41 PM	00:12.42 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B F U' B2 L D' B R2 B2 L'
4739	Jul 6, 2014 7:06:18 PM	00:11.25 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D L' F' D B F D2 F D' U' L U'
4738	Jul 6, 2014 7:05:54 PM	00:11.89 U F2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 U F U L' F' L D B2 U' R2 L U'
4737	Jul 6, 2014 7:05:32 PM	00:11.85 L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D L B F' L' U R B F2 R2 B2 U
4736	Jul 6, 2014 7:05:12 PM	00:09.99 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L' B' R' B' D B' L' U' R2 B U2
4735	Jul 6, 2014 7:04:27 PM	00:11.83 L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R F R' L2 U R2 L' B L D
4734	Jul 6, 2014 7:03:58 PM	00:12.87 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R U' F U' F2 U' L' U L' U'
4733	Jul 6, 2014 7:03:25 PM	00:13.89 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 F L' U' B2 U2 F' D B' U' L
4732	Jul 6, 2014 7:02:56 PM	00:10.84 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' L B' R' D2 L F D' R F U
4731	Jul 6, 2014 7:02:20 PM	00:13.19 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' U L' F' L2 U' B D' R
4730	Jul 6, 2014 7:01:54 PM	00:10.09 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D U L2 F' R2 D' B D' L2 B L
4729	Jul 6, 2014 7:00:32 PM	00:10.78 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D U L B2 F' U' B' D L2 B' R B'
4728	Jul 6, 2014 6:59:40 PM	00:12.23 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R' U' R' D B2 D L B2 U'
4727	Jul 6, 2014 6:59:16 PM	00:12.99 L2 U F2 U F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B' D2 R' D F2 U2
4726	Jul 6, 2014 6:58:16 PM	00:11.69 U L2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' D R B L F' L' F2 D U'
4725	Jul 6, 2014 6:57:53 PM	00:12.40 B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F' L' B' D2 L U' R U2 F' L
4724	Jul 6, 2014 6:57:18 PM	00:13.48 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U L' U' F2 R' F D R U2 B L2
4723	Jul 6, 2014 6:56:54 PM	00:12.23 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R U' B' D' L F2 U R U' B L'
4722	Jul 6, 2014 6:56:32 PM	00:11.71 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' D F D F2 D U2 B' R' L' D'
4721	Jul 6, 2014 6:56:03 PM	00:11.50 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B D L' B' D'
4720	Jul 6, 2014 6:55:29 PM	00:13.88 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D' B F' D2 F' L U'
4719	Jul 6, 2014 6:54:44 PM	00:12.77 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' U2 B' U L' D' R' F2 L F D2
4718	Jul 6, 2014 6:54:08 PM	00:12.69 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 D U2 L' B D' U' B2
4717	Jul 6, 2014 6:53:23 PM	00:12.58 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B' L' B' R D' F L' F' L' B' U'
4716	Jul 6, 2014 6:52:20 PM	00:11.18 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U2 L B' L2 D' U B F2 L' U B' U2
4715	Jul 6, 2014 6:27:04 PM	00:14.92 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 R' L2 D' B' U' F2 R' U R D2 U'
4714	Jul 6, 2014 6:26:34 PM	00:11.33 L2 D R2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F D F2 R2 U' L D F U' F2 U2
4713	Jul 6, 2014 6:25:17 PM	00:12.35 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R D U' R2 D B L' D2 R B2
4712	Jul 6, 2014 6:24:43 PM	00:15.48 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 B D F U L U R' B2 F' U R'
4711	Jul 6, 2014 6:24:18 PM	00:12.60 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D U L2 F2 L D2 F R D2 B2 R' B' L2 U
4710	Jul 6, 2014 6:23:35 PM	00:13.45 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U' L R2 B U' F2 L D L2 F D R2
4709	Jul 6, 2014 6:23:11 PM	00:11.92 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 D B2 U F B2 U2 L' F2 D R L' U' B' R'
4708	Jul 6, 2014 6:22:38 PM	00:14.28 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 L' D' B U F2 D2 R2 D'
4707	Jul 6, 2014 6:20:50 PM	00:11.70 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L F R2 B' D2 U' L F D2 B L'
4706	Jul 6, 2014 6:19:56 PM	00:11.62 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L B U F U' L' B' D L'
4705	Jul 6, 2014 6:19:15 PM	00:11.90 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U' L' U2 B R L2 D U2 L' F2 U F
4704	Jul 6, 2014 6:18:36 PM	00:11.13 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 D F2 L B R D2 F2 U'
4703	Jul 6, 2014 6:17:40 PM	00:10.84 F2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 R' B' D2 U' R L' D B' L2
4702	Jul 6, 2014 6:17:01 PM	00:12.18 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U B' R2 U' R' B L' U F' U2 R' F2
4701	Jul 6, 2014 6:16:02 PM	00:12.34 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 L U R2 B D' F D2 L' F D' U2
4700	Jul 6, 2014 6:15:09 PM	00:13.31 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L' F' D2 R2 L2 U R' F' U R' D'
4699	Jul 6, 2014 6:14:46 PM	00:09.60 R2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B' D' U2 B' F' L D' F R L2
4698	Jul 6, 2014 6:14:18 PM	00:13.75 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' R' D U' L D' U' R U F' D
4697	Jul 6, 2014 6:13:50 PM	00:13.48 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U F L2 D2 U L' D2 B' F' L B
4696	Jul 6, 2014 6:13:23 PM	00:12.53 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 D B2 D L2 U' F' B2 R' U' R' B' R D2 L2 F
4695	Jul 6, 2014 6:12:48 PM	00:12.22 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 F L F2 D R U' F U' L'
4694	Jul 6, 2014 6:11:49 PM	00:12.56 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' D' R' B2 L2 D2 L U2 L D' U'
4693	Jul 6, 2014 6:11:22 PM	00:10.50 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' B' U B2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 L'
4692	Jul 6, 2014 6:10:46 PM	00:11.35 R2 D' U L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B' F' D' R L D' L2 B U2 L' U'
4691	Jul 6, 2014 6:10:22 PM	00:11.97 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R' B' U' F' D2 F' L2 F U2 L
4690	Jul 6, 2014 6:09:45 PM	00:10.59 D B2 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F L2 D' B2 F' L2 D R2 L' D' U'
4689	Jul 6, 2014 6:08:14 PM	00:11.32 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 D' R' B' R U' L2 F' R' L2
4688	Jul 6, 2014 6:07:48 PM	00:10.64 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 D B' U2 F' L D F R' U2 B L2 D'
4687	Jul 6, 2014 6:07:10 PM	00:13.43 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B L2 B2 U2 R F' D2 R2 L U2
4686	Jul 6, 2014 6:06:46 PM	00:13.36 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R' D' L' D F' D B U2 R D' L2
4685	Jul 6, 2014 6:06:22 PM	00:13.71 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 D R U2 L2 B' F U' L B U' L' U'
4684	Jul 6, 2014 6:05:57 PM	00:13.33 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F' L' U' F2 L' B' L' F' L2 F U
4683	Jul 6, 2014 6:05:25 PM	00:13.44 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U L' U2 B2 F' L B2 R' B2 U F
4682	Jul 6, 2014 6:05:04 PM	00:10.74 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' R L D B D2 R L2 F2 R B U'
4681	Jul 6, 2014 6:04:28 PM	00:12.41 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R' B R2 D2 L' B2 R2 D U2 F2 D
4680	Jul 6, 2014 6:03:48 PM	00:14.05 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F D L D' L' U' F2 R2 B' U
4679	Jul 6, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:13.71 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 D' B' F2 R D2 R2 B' L2 F D
4678	Jul 6, 2014 6:02:59 PM	00:12.39 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R B' F' D' L U' F' L' B' F'
4677	Jul 6, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:09.92 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F L U' B F' R' B'
4676	Jul 6, 2014 6:02:10 PM	00:14.08 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U B U2 R D F' L' D' F' U F U'
4675	Jul 6, 2014 6:01:46 PM	00:12.12 U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 U B F2 R' L2 F2 U R2 L U F' U'
4674	Jul 6, 2014 6:01:08 PM	00:12.96 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F D U2 F2 L F L2 U' B' R'
4673	Jul 6, 2014 6:00:25 PM	00:13.05 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L' U2 B2 F' U' B U' B R' L' U
4672	Jul 6, 2014 6:00:04 PM	00:11.12 U' B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R' L2 U' L2 U2 B' R' F U2
4671	Jul 6, 2014 5:59:40 PM	00:10.20 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F D' U' R U2 L D F' U2 B2
4670	Jul 6, 2014 5:58:29 PM	00:12.26 F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D U R' B' R2 F R' L U F' D2 B D'
4669	Jul 6, 2014 5:57:59 PM	00:13.79 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U F R' U' L F R2 F R D U
4668	Jul 6, 2014 5:57:34 PM	00:13.57 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L U F D' R' U' L' D2 R D2 U'
4667	Jul 6, 2014 5:57:12 PM	00:11.01 D R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 L' U2 F R' L' U2 B2 U L' F'
4666	Jul 6, 2014 5:56:47 PM	00:12.95 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F D' B' R' L2 F' R' F2 D2 F2
4665	Jul 6, 2014 5:56:25 PM	00:12.55 U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B R' L B' D' L' F L F D' U2
4664	Jul 6, 2014 5:55:42 PM	00:11.78 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F' R D U F' R' L' D B' D2
4663	Jul 6, 2014 5:55:15 PM	00:13.09 U R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R' B' D' F D' R2 D2 F U R' U2
4662	Jul 6, 2014 5:54:54 PM	00:11.09 D' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F' U' R2 U' F R L' D L2 F
4661	Jul 6, 2014 5:54:32 PM	00:11.14 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D F' U' L2 U2 B L' F U' F2 L'
4660	Jul 6, 2014 3:32:45 PM	00:12.76 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B L B F' R D2 R B' R L D'
4659	Jul 6, 2014 3:32:15 PM	00:11.43 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B' U R' B L2 D' B' D' R' B' U2
4658	Jul 6, 2014 3:31:49 PM	00:14.29 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' D' F2 D' R B2 D' F' R' L' B2
4657	Jul 6, 2014 3:31:25 PM	00:10.80 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' U L' U R2 U2 B R L2
4656	Jul 6, 2014 3:31:01 PM	00:12.29 R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D L2 D' U L' F D2 B' R2 D F2 L' D U2
4655	Jul 6, 2014 3:30:32 PM	00:12.63 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L B L F' D' F R' D F D2 R'
4654	Jul 6, 2014 3:29:58 PM	00:12.58 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 F R' U' R F2 L D R' B' U
4653	Jul 6, 2014 3:29:35 PM	00:11.46 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U R U L' F' R' U' B' R' U2 L'
4652	Jul 6, 2014 3:29:12 PM	00:09.83 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' R' B' F' U' L' D F2 R' D' F2
4651	Jul 6, 2014 3:28:45 PM	00:12.34 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B U' B D F R' U L U2 R2
4650	Jul 6, 2014 3:28:19 PM	00:13.45 R2 L2 B2 D L2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 R' L' U L U2 F' R L' D R2
4649	Jul 6, 2014 3:27:17 PM	00:11.43 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L F R' D' B D' U2 L' D L U'
4648	Jul 6, 2014 3:26:46 PM	00:12.06 U' L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R' B D2 B U2 F' R' D2 U R2
4647	Jul 6, 2014 3:26:13 PM	00:13.50 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L' U' B F2 U2 R' D2 B U L D' U
4646	Jul 6, 2014 3:25:42 PM	00:10.05 B2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' D' R' U2 B' F2 R' D U R U2
4645	Jul 6, 2014 3:25:10 PM	00:14.54 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D U2 F2 R2 U F R F' R' F L B R2 F R'
4644	Jul 6, 2014 3:24:39 PM	00:16.47 U B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' B D' F2 L' U2 R2 D' R U2 F U'
4643	Jul 6, 2014 3:23:31 PM	00:12.39 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B' R' L' U' R U2 F R'
4642	Jul 6, 2014 3:23:09 PM	00:11.93 U' R2 B2 D' U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' R B' U2 F D B' F' L2 U'
4641	Jul 6, 2014 3:22:47 PM	00:12.30 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 R L2 D' B F2 U B' U2 R2 U'
4640	Jul 6, 2014 3:22:10 PM	00:14.14 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F' L D' R2 D2 F R D2 U L' U'
4639	Jul 6, 2014 3:21:44 PM	00:10.84 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' D R F D'
4638	Jul 6, 2014 3:21:21 PM	00:11.90 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U R U' F' D R2 L' D' L B' R U2
4637	Jul 6, 2014 3:20:49 PM	00:11.73 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D F2 L' B' R2 F2 L' U F D B' L' U'
4636	Jul 6, 2014 3:20:05 PM	00:11.07 U R2 U B2 U L2 U L2 U B2 R' B2 U' R' D F L' B L D'
4635	Jul 6, 2014 3:19:32 PM	00:11.58 B2 U B2 D L2 D F2 U L2 D' U' B' L2 D L' B R2 D R' L' U F2
4634	Jul 6, 2014 3:18:49 PM	00:09.95 U F2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B R2 B' D' L B' R' U L2 U'
4633	Jul 6, 2014 3:18:02 PM	00:13.90 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D' R F' D R' F R' B2 U2 F D
4632	Jul 6, 2014 3:17:39 PM	00:11.02 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 R F' L U F' D' F2 R L'
4631	Jul 6, 2014 3:17:11 PM	00:09.60 F2 R2 D' F2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L B' D' F2 L B U2 B2 L' B U2
4630	Jul 6, 2014 3:16:48 PM	00:09.90 D B2 R2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 R B2 F R2 D U R2 B R D' R'
4629	Jul 6, 2014 3:16:23 PM	00:11.02 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R L2 F' L F D2 L B' U2 L2 U2
4628	Jul 6, 2014 3:15:59 PM	00:10.44 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F' U R2 B2 L D' U' F' U' R' U2
4627	Jul 6, 2014 3:15:32 PM	00:10.85 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 R D' B2 R D2 U L2 F' R2 D
4626	Jul 6, 2014 3:15:07 PM	00:11.31 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U2 F' B2 U' L' U2 L2 D L' B2
4625	Jul 6, 2014 3:14:42 PM	00:11.59 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F' R B2 R' D U' F L F R' U2
4624	Jul 6, 2014 3:14:16 PM	00:12.34 D2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' D F' L' U' L B R D' L2
4623	Jul 6, 2014 3:13:48 PM	00:11.71 U' F2 U L2 U B2 D R2 U' B2 D L' B' D2 L' B2 D B2 F R' B2 D2
4622	Jul 6, 2014 3:13:26 PM	00:12.00 D L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L F' U2 R U F U B' R D' U
4621	Jul 6, 2014 3:12:57 PM	00:13.51 D' R2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R' F2 L F' U R B' L2 D L' U
4620	Jul 6, 2014 3:12:33 PM	00:12.53 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L B F' D B' L' B' L2 U
4619	Jul 6, 2014 3:12:07 PM	00:14.34 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 U F' B2 L B2 D R2 D2 R' F2 D2 U'
4618	Jul 6, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:11.71 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B' D' F D R F R2 D L F
4617	Jul 6, 2014 3:11:20 PM	00:12.62 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 U L D' B2 D R' B' L' U2
4616	Jul 6, 2014 3:10:55 PM	00:13.73 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B' D R' B D2 L2 U' R' B U2
4615	Jul 6, 2014 3:08:53 PM	00:13.30 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' F D2 U' B2 L' D2 B' R' U R' U'
4614	Jul 6, 2014 3:08:18 PM	00:11.52 L2 D U F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' R' D2 L' U2 B2 F R D' B2 D2
4613	Jul 6, 2014 3:07:48 PM	00:13.04 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 U2 R' B2 L' F' D B2 L U' L' B2
4612	Jul 6, 2014 3:07:27 PM	00:12.64 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 B' R' B' R U' B U' L U' B' L
4611	Jul 6, 2014 3:06:59 PM	00:14.73 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' F2 L U F D U L' F R
4610	Jul 6, 2014 3:06:37 PM	00:12.67 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' D' U2 R2 B L' B2 R' B F
4609	Jul 6, 2014 3:04:41 PM	00:13.32 L2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 F' L' B F L2 F2 R F2 D' L'
4608	Jul 6, 2014 3:03:45 PM	00:10.96 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U F' L2 D' F2 R U2 B2 D' B F D2
4607	Jul 6, 2014 3:03:12 PM	00:13.68 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' B2 L' D U2 L2 B R' U2 F
4606	Jul 6, 2014 3:02:48 PM	00:11.18 U R2 D B2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L F2 D U F' L' F' L U2 L2
4605	Jul 6, 2014 3:02:21 PM	00:11.44 D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L D F R2 F2 U2 F U B' U
4604	Jul 6, 2014 3:01:59 PM	00:12.29 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' L' U' L2 U2 F2 D2 R D' U2
4603	Jul 6, 2014 3:00:18 PM	00:10.69 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' D' L' D F' U L' B2 L' U'
4602	Jul 6, 2014 1:15:46 PM	00:14.51 D F2 D' B2 U L2 D L2 U L2 F R' D2 B2 F L2 D' U' F D L'
4601	Jul 6, 2014 1:15:24 PM	00:12.81 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D U' B D' L2 B2 F U' R' B' U F U'
4600	Jul 6, 2014 1:14:58 PM	00:11.92 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' U' L2 B' L B' F D L' U' L2
4599	Jul 6, 2014 1:14:33 PM	00:13.07 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D F L U2 F D' L B R' L D U'
4598	Jul 6, 2014 1:13:57 PM	00:12.19 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L D B L2 B U F R D2 B'
4597	Jul 6, 2014 1:13:33 PM	00:12.03 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' R2 L' F R2 L' B2 F' R' U2
4596	Jul 6, 2014 1:12:56 PM	00:10.14 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 D B U' F' U' R2 L U R' F' D U
4595	Jul 6, 2014 1:12:30 PM	00:11.82 D L2 D' F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L U' R' B2 F D L2 B' F2 U' L2
4594	Jul 6, 2014 1:12:05 PM	00:12.75 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U F L' D R B2 U2 B2 F D' L2
4593	Jul 6, 2014 1:11:34 PM	00:13.45 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B R2 F L' B D' R2 D2 U F R
4592	Jul 6, 2014 1:10:54 PM	00:14.39 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D L D' R U L B2 D' R B L2 D'
4591	Jul 6, 2014 1:10:31 PM	00:12.41 U B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U L D2 F2 D' B L D' B2 L' B'
4590	Jul 6, 2014 1:09:40 PM	00:13.18 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 B' U L' B R' B2 R D
4589	Jul 6, 2014 1:09:08 PM	00:12.66 U R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B D2 R' B' F2 D2 R L2 U'
4588	Jul 6, 2014 1:08:35 PM	00:12.46 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' L D2 U' B U' F' D2 R' F
4587	Jul 6, 2014 1:03:42 PM	00:11.48 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 F' R' B U B' D' L B' U2
4586	Jul 6, 2014 1:03:15 PM	00:11.28 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F' R D L' D2 B2 F' L2 B' D U
4585	Jul 6, 2014 1:02:11 PM	00:11.46 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 U L2 U' F' D2 R2 D U2 L U' B2 U' B'
4584	Jul 6, 2014 1:01:47 PM	00:11.99 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D R' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B
4583	Jul 6, 2014 1:01:01 PM	00:12.68 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D L D R' F2 L F U' L B F'
4582	Jul 6, 2014 1:00:23 PM	00:12.35 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 R' L2 B' D U B L U2 B' F'
4581	Jul 6, 2014 12:59:58 PM	00:12.64 D' B2 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L U' R U R F2 D2 B' D' L2 D2
4580	Jul 6, 2014 12:58:01 PM	00:12.50 L2 B2 D L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D U F L' D B' R L2 D U2 F D'
4579	Jul 6, 2014 12:57:34 PM	00:11.50 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' B R U' R' U' F2 L
4578	Jul 6, 2014 12:57:12 PM	00:12.43 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 D2 L2 F' U B U' R F R L' U2 F2 U2
4577	Jul 6, 2014 12:56:49 PM	00:11.10 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' F' R' D2 B2 F' R2 U'
4576	Jul 6, 2014 12:56:19 PM	00:10.96 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F R F' D U2 F' L' D B' U' F'
4575	Jul 6, 2014 12:55:41 PM	00:11.92 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R2 F' L' F D' R U2 L D R' U
4574	Jul 6, 2014 12:55:18 PM	00:12.89 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' D' F' D' U L U2 R' U
4573	Jul 6, 2014 12:54:52 PM	00:12.42 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 L U B R' B R' D' R2 F' L' D2
4572	Jul 6, 2014 12:54:27 PM	00:10.93 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F' D' U2 L B2 D L F R2 D'
4571	Jul 6, 2014 12:53:53 PM	00:10.79 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D B L2 U' B' D2 L D2 U' F L U2
4570	Jul 6, 2014 12:53:29 PM	00:11.24 L2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 U B2 R B' R2 F2 U B' R' B' L D2 U2
4569	Jul 6, 2014 12:52:57 PM	00:13.32 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R' L2 B2 D2 B' D L D' L2 F D'
4568	Jul 6, 2014 12:52:17 PM	00:12.95 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 F U B D R2 L' F2 R2 D' R' U
4567	Jul 6, 2014 12:51:53 PM	00:11.09 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F L' B F2 R' B' F2 D B2 F D'
4566	Jul 6, 2014 12:51:23 PM	00:13.63 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F R2 L B' F' R' L' U' R2 F
4565	Jul 6, 2014 12:51:03 PM	00:10.27 U B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L' B' F R' D F2 D' L' U F'
4564	Jul 6, 2014 12:50:42 PM	00:11.91 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 L' F' U' B' R F R' D B' U2
4563	Jul 6, 2014 12:49:41 PM	00:11.62 B2 D' U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' B' R2 U B U B R2 F D' U
4562	Jul 6, 2014 12:49:20 PM	00:10.76 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R' U' B' L2 F' R' U F2 U R U'
4561	Jul 6, 2014 12:48:50 PM	00:10.60 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D B' R F' U R2 L B U' B F2
4560	Jul 5, 2014 10:45:54 PM	00:12.61 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 D B R2 F2 R' D2 B' R' D' B U' L2
4559	Jul 5, 2014 10:43:31 PM	00:11.53 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 R U2 F' D' R2 U' F L U' R F'
4558	Jul 5, 2014 10:43:02 PM	00:14.76 B2 U R2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L' U L2 F D U R' L' F2 U
4557	Jul 5, 2014 10:40:11 PM	00:12.67 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' F U L' F2 R' D R B2 F' U'
4556	Jul 5, 2014 10:35:25 PM	00:11.64 D' U R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U' R D2 B L2 U' R2 L' B' R' B2 U
4555	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:50 PM	00:11.86 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R B2 U F L' D L' B D2 B'
4554	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:05 PM	00:12.34 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' L F R F' R F U' B' D2
4553	Jul 5, 2014 10:33:17 PM	00:11.60 L2 B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L U L D2 F L' D2 B' D L'
4552	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:36 PM	00:12.54 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' D2 B F U' F2 L' B R2 U'
4551	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:06 PM	00:11.00 F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F R2 L U' R B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U'
4550	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:40 PM	00:12.44 U' R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' B' D U R' F' D2 U F2 R' U2
4549	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:15 PM	00:11.89 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 F U' B U' B' R2 B' D L' F
4548	Jul 5, 2014 10:29:28 PM	00:11.03 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D B R' F L2 B' U' B2 R D' F U
4547	Jul 5, 2014 10:28:57 PM	00:13.36 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B D F D2 F' U' R' U' R2 D U
4546	Jul 5, 2014 10:28:12 PM	00:13.41 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B' D F' R B' R' U2 L U2 F2 R
4545	Jul 5, 2014 10:27:36 PM	00:11.75 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 R' U' F L2 B2 D F U2 B' L2
4544	Jul 5, 2014 10:27:08 PM	00:16.03 R2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D U2 B2 D R2 F' U' B2 L' B2 L' U R' D F' U'
4543	Jul 5, 2014 10:26:42 PM	00:12.25 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 U L' F L2 D' F2 D2 U
4542	Jul 5, 2014 10:25:40 PM	00:11.29 B2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U R B2 U' L' U2 F L' F' L' U'
4541	Jul 5, 2014 10:25:02 PM	00:12.04 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 F' L F' L' F R D' B' R2 B2 L2
4540	Jul 5, 2014 10:24:32 PM	00:13.17 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 R' B L' F2 L2 D F D B' L2 U2
4539	Jul 5, 2014 10:23:44 PM	00:11.36 R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R B2 L2 B U2 B' L2 D' F' D U2
4538	Jul 5, 2014 10:23:11 PM	00:14.30 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B D2 L' D' R L2 D U'
4537	Jul 5, 2014 10:22:33 PM	00:15.27 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U R2 U R2 U B' R' B' D B2 F' R' U2 B U
4536	Jul 5, 2014 10:21:53 PM	00:11.71 D U' L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' R' U F' U2 F L B' F' D' U
4535	Jul 5, 2014 10:21:23 PM	00:12.16 L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 B R' D2 U' F L' U2 L2 B R2 U2
4534	Jul 5, 2014 10:20:48 PM	00:12.51 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D2 U2 L D' L F R2 D' R L2 U' R' D'
4533	Jul 5, 2014 10:20:01 PM	00:11.88 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F D B2 L F R L2 B F L' U'
4532	Jul 5, 2014 10:17:12 PM	00:12.16 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 D2 B' D' R B L F L' U' L
4531	Jul 5, 2014 10:16:47 PM	00:15.74 B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B L' B2 L' D' L B' U2 B2 L
4530	Jul 5, 2014 10:16:19 PM	00:12.31 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L' F L2 U R F' L F2 U2 F2 U
4529	Jul 5, 2014 10:15:53 PM	00:08.62 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R D2 F' R' U' F
4528	Jul 5, 2014 10:14:50 PM	00:16.54 D F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R B R' B2 L' D2 F' L U F2
4527	Jul 5, 2014 10:14:25 PM	00:14.44 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U L D' B U' F' D U2 F2 U' R L2
4526	Jul 5, 2014 10:13:56 PM	00:12.36 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B U' L B' D R F2 D2 L' D2
4525	Jul 5, 2014 10:13:29 PM	00:13.75 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B' U2 R B' F U F' R U' L2
4524	Jul 5, 2014 10:12:20 PM	00:12.20 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B D' R' B R2 D2 B U' F D2 R2
4523	Jul 5, 2014 9:35:21 PM	00:11.55 D U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' B F R L' F' U' L' D2 R2 U2
4522	Jul 5, 2014 9:34:20 PM	00:11.10 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R U2 B2 U2 F R D' F' R' U
4521	Jul 5, 2014 9:33:03 PM	00:13.36 B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U' B L F D' R' L' D2 L2 U R'
4520	Jul 5, 2014 9:32:29 PM	00:13.48 B2 D' R2 U F2 U F2 U B2 D B2 L' D' F2 U' R2 B' R L2 B' U2
4519	Jul 5, 2014 9:31:56 PM	00:11.79 U' L2 D L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 U F' U2 B R U2 R' F R' B2 U2
4518	Jul 5, 2014 9:31:30 PM	00:12.69 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D' L' B' D F2 R D U B R2 B2 L
4517	Jul 5, 2014 9:30:56 PM	00:10.96 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F D L U R2 F' R' L' B L
4516	Jul 5, 2014 9:30:02 PM	00:12.78 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 L D2 B' D F2 L B' D U F' L
4515	Jul 5, 2014 9:28:03 PM	00:12.01 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R D' U2 F L U' R2 L B2 D2 U2
4514	Jul 5, 2014 9:27:24 PM	00:12.03 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D L2 D R' B U B' R F' U B F L
4513	Jul 5, 2014 9:26:53 PM	00:10.95 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 L F' D L B2 F2 U' B' F' L' U'
4512	Jul 5, 2014 9:26:06 PM	00:13.14 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U L D2 U B2 D' U2 B F D' B
4511	Jul 5, 2014 9:25:33 PM	00:12.25 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B L' D2 R' B D' L2 F D' R2 U2
4510	Jul 5, 2014 9:25:09 PM	00:12.69 R2 U R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' U2 R2 L2 B F2 R' U' B2 D F' U' B L2 U2
4509	Jul 5, 2014 9:23:05 PM	00:10.68 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' B' U' B' D L2 D R' D' R' F' U'
4508	Jul 5, 2014 9:22:33 PM	00:12.40 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 R B' F' U' R D2 L D2 B D' U'
4507	Jul 5, 2014 9:22:10 PM	00:10.68 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' U B' D' F' D F D2
4506	Jul 5, 2014 9:21:45 PM	00:11.79 U L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U2 B F2 R B2 D L' F2 R L F U'
4505	Jul 5, 2014 9:21:21 PM	00:13.07 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R F R' U' B2 L' F2 U F D2
4504	Jul 5, 2014 9:20:29 PM	00:14.81 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F L' B L D F' L B2 R' B' U
4503	Jul 5, 2014 9:20:07 PM	00:12.07 D B2 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U L' D2 F' U L B' F L' F2 L'
4502	Jul 5, 2014 9:19:42 PM	00:12.83 U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U' F2 R' U2 L' B R' U F L2 B R U
4501	Jul 5, 2014 9:19:17 PM	00:10.17 U F2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' B' R' B' F' L' D' B R' D'
4500	Jul 5, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:12.76 D F2 D R2 L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R' F' R F2 L2 F' D F
4499	Jul 5, 2014 9:18:29 PM	00:13.41 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 U R2 B R' F' U2 R' L2 U2 F R2 U2
4498	Jul 5, 2014 9:17:53 PM	00:12.48 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 D R2 F' U' B D L' U' F'
4497	Jul 5, 2014 9:17:26 PM	00:15.07 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L' F2 D' L D2 R U' B' R2 L' U'
4496	Jul 5, 2014 9:17:03 PM	00:12.33 U B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U B L2 B R L2 U2 R F L' U2
4495	Jul 5, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:14.66 D R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D R D2 U' R2 L' B' R2 B U F' D'
4494	Jul 5, 2014 9:16:04 PM	00:13.40 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 D R2 D2 U B D L2 U F' R B' F' L2 D2 U2
4493	Jul 5, 2014 9:15:38 PM	00:12.82 L2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U R D F L U2 F2 D' F' U2 R
4492	Jul 5, 2014 9:14:56 PM	00:13.76 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' B R2 D2 L F' U' L' F2 D2
4491	Jul 5, 2014 9:14:30 PM	00:11.75 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L' B' F2 L D B' D2 U2 R' L2
4490	Jul 5, 2014 9:14:05 PM	00:12.19 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B L F2 R F' R2 D R F'
4489	Jul 5, 2014 9:13:44 PM	00:11.13 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F' R2 L U' B2 L' D2 U2 L U'
4488	Jul 5, 2014 9:13:21 PM	00:13.49 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R' U' L2 U2 B' L2 D' R B U' L'
4487	Jul 5, 2014 9:12:45 PM	00:10.41 R2 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R B' U' F2 D F R' U F2 U'
4486	Jul 5, 2014 9:12:24 PM	00:12.07 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 B' D2 U2 L F' U B U R U'
4485	Jul 5, 2014 9:12:02 PM	00:11.84 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B D' L' B' F2 R2 B2 D R' U'
4484	Jul 5, 2014 9:11:29 PM	00:14.71 R2 L2 B2 D L2 D U B2 U L2 D2 F' R' B L' U F' R2 B2 R L2 U2
4483	Jul 5, 2014 9:11:07 PM	00:12.88 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R F' L' D' L B2 R U' R L' U2
4482	Jul 5, 2014 9:10:43 PM	00:14.06 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' R F2 U' B' D2 U' F2 D' F' R F2 U
4481	Jul 5, 2014 9:10:15 PM	00:13.33 U F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L' U2 R U R L2 F' D U' R'
4480	Jul 5, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:11.70 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L' D2 F' D' B D L D F' L' U
4479	Jul 5, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:11.76 D R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 U' F L D2 R U B D R L2 U2 R2
4478	Jul 5, 2014 9:07:00 PM	00:14.28 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L' F' U' R2 B F2 U' B2 R F2 U2
4477	Jul 5, 2014 9:06:39 PM	00:11.26 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U R' U2 B U2 F2 R B L' B2 U2
4476	Jul 5, 2014 9:06:09 PM	00:12.51 U R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2
4475	Jul 5, 2014 9:05:30 PM	00:13.53 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U L' B D2 F' R F' D F U' R D'
4474	Jul 5, 2014 9:04:54 PM	00:12.71 R2 U R2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R F2 U2 F L B2 U' B L' B' U'
4473	Jul 5, 2014 9:04:07 PM	00:13.27 U' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 D B2 D2 B R L F' R D' B R2 L' U R2
4472	Jul 5, 2014 9:03:45 PM	00:13.23 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 L' B L2 B' U2 R' D' B R L2 U'
4471	Jul 5, 2014 9:02:20 PM	00:14.91 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U' B2 L B' L2 D B2 D L2 U2 B' L' U
4470	Jul 5, 2014 9:01:55 PM	00:11.40 D2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 U F2 D L2 F2 R' U' B' R2 B' F U F U R'
4469	Jul 5, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:12.62 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 R F2 L2 D F' R D L U' R U'
4468	Jul 5, 2014 9:01:01 PM	00:11.25 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 D U R B U' L U' R L2 F D' L U'
4467	Jul 5, 2014 9:00:37 PM	00:12.49 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 D' R B D2 L2 D R' B2 U' L F' D'
4466	Jul 5, 2014 8:59:58 PM	00:11.52 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' L' U L F D' B2 L2 D B' R'
4465	Jul 5, 2014 8:59:12 PM	00:12.46 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D' B' L' U L' B2 L' F' U R B U'
4464	Jul 5, 2014 8:56:47 PM	00:13.85 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D U2 B2 D F2 U' B' U R2 L' D2 B' L D2 R F D
4463	Jul 5, 2014 8:55:01 PM	00:11.46 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B R' U2 R' D' R B' F' D' U2
4462	Jul 5, 2014 8:54:25 PM	00:10.89 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B R2 L' U2 B2 U F' U' F2 U
4461	Jul 5, 2014 8:53:58 PM	00:11.12 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 R' U' F U' F2 D2 B' F' D2 R'
4460	Jul 5, 2014 8:53:29 PM	00:12.77 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 L F U' F2 R U R U' L' F2 U'
4459	Jul 5, 2014 8:53:06 PM	00:12.03 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' R B' L2 D' B2 L F R2 B' D L'
4458	Jul 5, 2014 8:52:41 PM	00:09.88 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U2 L D2 F L U B' R' U' B2 F2 U2
4457	Jul 5, 2014 8:52:02 PM	00:14.04 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' D2 B' L' B2 F2 D2 B D U2
4456	Jul 5, 2014 8:51:36 PM	00:10.65 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' U B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D' L D2 L' U2 B F2 R' D2
4455	Jul 5, 2014 8:51:07 PM	00:14.34 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 U F2 U F2 D' F R2 D' R' U' B L D2 R' L2
4454	Jul 5, 2014 8:50:48 PM	00:09.71 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 B' F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 B' F2 L'
4453	Jul 5, 2014 8:50:19 PM	00:14.37 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' U F2 L F2 D2 B' U
4452	Jul 5, 2014 8:49:57 PM	00:11.29 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 R F D' B R' L' B2 D'
4451	Jul 5, 2014 8:49:21 PM	00:13.90 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 D L2 B R F' U' B L2 U'
4450	Jul 5, 2014 8:48:54 PM	00:10.86 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B R L' F' D' U R B R' B' L2
4449	Jul 5, 2014 8:48:31 PM	00:11.90 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' L' B2 L B' L
4448	Jul 5, 2014 8:48:05 PM	00:12.70 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B D' B' F D B2 L D2 R2 F'
4447	Jul 5, 2014 8:47:33 PM	00:13.84 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' D B' F' R L' B2 U' F R' U
4446	Jul 5, 2014 8:46:51 PM	00:13.60 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F' D2 B' U' F2 R2 F U R' U2
4445	Jul 5, 2014 8:46:27 PM	00:11.06 D R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B L' U2 R' F U' L2 B2 F D2
4444	Jul 5, 2014 8:46:06 PM	00:10.13 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 B' D' F2 R2 U L' F2 R2 B U R'
4443	Jul 5, 2014 8:45:43 PM	00:13.01 D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' B' D U L D2 F' R B2 D2 R
4442	Jul 5, 2014 8:45:10 PM	00:11.69 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F D' F L' B2 U' B F L' U'
4441	Jul 5, 2014 8:44:44 PM	00:12.49 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 L B' R' L2 F' D2 B R F D
4440	Jul 5, 2014 8:44:22 PM	00:09.19 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 B L B F D F' L' U B U'
4439	Jul 5, 2014 8:43:57 PM	00:12.01 D F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' B' L' D' R' D U2 F' R2 U'
4438	Jul 5, 2014 8:43:37 PM	00:11.14 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U B F' D B D' U2 R2 L D F
4437	Jul 5, 2014 8:43:11 PM	00:12.36 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D F2 U L' U L2 B' D2 F R' U' B L U2
4436	Jul 5, 2014 8:42:49 PM	00:11.54 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D' L' F' D2 R D' B' D F' U B' U2
4435	Jul 5, 2014 8:42:25 PM	00:13.63 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L F R2 D' U2 B' F L B' F'
4434	Jul 5, 2014 8:41:57 PM	00:11.65 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L U2 R2 D L B' L D2 B'
4433	Jul 5, 2014 8:41:35 PM	00:12.11 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D U B2 U B' L2 F U' L' D2 R D R' F' D
4432	Jul 5, 2014 8:41:12 PM	00:14.02 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U L' B R U F D R' F2 R' F R2
4431	Jul 5, 2014 8:40:44 PM	00:15.09 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D' F R D' B L' B F R U2 B U2
4430	Jul 5, 2014 8:40:16 PM	00:12.71 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L U F' L2 U L2 U' B U R2 D
4429	Jul 5, 2014 8:39:47 PM	00:10.49 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R D B' U' B' D U' R B2 L
4428	Jul 5, 2014 8:39:21 PM	00:10.80 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 B L' D R2 U' R F' L D' R2 U2
4427	Jul 5, 2014 8:38:58 PM	00:13.40 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 D R B2 R D' B2 F2 R2 U'
4426	Jul 5, 2014 8:38:34 PM	00:13.73 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F R' F R D B' D' L' B L2 U'
4425	Jul 5, 2014 8:38:06 PM	00:11.92 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R B U F L' U2 R2 L' U2
4424	Jul 5, 2014 8:37:24 PM	00:13.71 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U F' D' F2 L2 B2 F L' F' D' F U2
4423	Jul 5, 2014 8:33:45 PM	00:10.67 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D F2 D L2 U' L F' R' B' U2 F2 L2 U' L B'
4422	Jul 5, 2014 8:29:21 PM	00:11.84 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2 L B D F R2 F' R U' B' L2 U'
4421	Jul 5, 2014 3:24:43 PM	00:11.33 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' B2 R2 B F2 L2 B L2 D'
4420	Jul 5, 2014 3:24:22 PM	00:08.66 L2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' B R F' U L D' B2 R F2 D
4419	Jul 5, 2014 3:23:58 PM	00:13.28 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' U B' F L D' R B F2 D
4418	Jul 5, 2014 3:23:14 PM	00:13.52 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L B D' F2 D' B' L2 U F R2
4417	Jul 5, 2014 3:22:24 PM	00:09.89 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' U B D R F' D2 L2 F' R2 U'
4416	Jul 5, 2014 11:08:19 AM	00:15.74 B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L' U' L U2 F D' L U F'
4415	Jul 5, 2014 11:07:56 AM	00:14.31 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R F D2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 B2 U'
4414	Jul 5, 2014 11:07:34 AM	00:13.01 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U L U2 R B2 F L' B2 U L2 D'
4413	Jul 5, 2014 11:07:09 AM	00:15.02 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' B' D R D2 R' U2 B2 U R2 U2
4412	Jul 5, 2014 11:06:37 AM	00:12.01 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R' B' R L2 D' B2 F' L' U'
4411	Jul 5, 2014 11:06:14 AM	00:12.70 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D L F2 U B' L D' L B2 U' F2 U
4410	Jul 5, 2014 11:05:51 AM	00:13.58 D R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R U R2 B' U' B L D
4409	Jul 5, 2014 11:05:04 AM	00:12.75 D F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F R D L2 U L B' D' B' R'
4408	Jul 5, 2014 11:04:39 AM	00:13.10 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F D U L D' U2 R2 F' U L
4407	Jul 5, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:10.29 D' B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R' D2 U F' D' U2 F2 R U' R
4406	Jul 5, 2014 11:03:33 AM	00:13.73 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' F' D' B U2 R' B2 L B2 F' L'
4405	Jul 5, 2014 11:02:51 AM	00:12.88 R2 L2 D2 U' F2 U L2 D U B2 R' B F2 R U L B' F D' R L2
4404	Jul 5, 2014 11:02:22 AM	00:12.83 L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 F' L D B2 L2 D' R' F U2 R2
4403	Jul 5, 2014 11:01:58 AM	00:12.28 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' L' D2 U' F L' D' B2 D' U
4402	Jul 5, 2014 11:01:34 AM	00:10.87 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R' U2 L' D2 F R' L2 B U2 R'
4401	Jul 5, 2014 11:01:13 AM	00:09.47 F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 R' B' F L2 U B D' L' B F' D'
4400	Jul 5, 2014 11:00:42 AM	00:11.47 F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B R2 L' U2 L2 D R' L2 D' L' U'
4399	Jul 5, 2014 11:00:15 AM	00:11.12 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R' D U L F L B D F D U2
4398	Jul 5, 2014 10:59:51 AM	00:12.43 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D U' F' U F2 L' B U' R2 L' D2 R' U'
4397	Jul 5, 2014 10:59:22 AM	00:12.63 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B D2 F' R' B U2 B2 L' B' D
4396	Jul 5, 2014 10:58:55 AM	00:14.42 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' R' D U F R U2 R' L' F' R D
4395	Jul 5, 2014 10:58:25 AM	00:11.83 R2 D B2 D U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R U2 F' D' R' B' R B2 F2 D' U2
4394	Jul 5, 2014 10:58:01 AM	00:13.15 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' L' B' U2 R U' F' U'
4393	Jul 5, 2014 10:57:38 AM	00:12.20 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' R U R2 B' L B2 R L F' R2
4392	Jul 5, 2014 10:57:16 AM	00:11.62 U R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B U' B2 R2 F2 R' L' D F L U
4391	Jul 5, 2014 10:56:50 AM	00:12.52 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F' U2 R2 F U' R L' B R'
4390	Jul 5, 2014 10:56:16 AM	00:13.70 B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D F' D' U2 L B2 F' L
4389	Jul 5, 2014 10:55:54 AM	00:11.22 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' D2 L' F L U2 B2 L D' R'
4388	Jul 5, 2014 10:55:27 AM	00:11.20 L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 B R B2 L F2 L2 D L' U2
4387	Jul 5, 2014 10:54:52 AM	00:12.95 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D F2 D2 U' R' B2 R2 F U2 B' L' B' F' D2
4386	Jul 5, 2014 10:54:25 AM	00:13.01 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' U' B' L F U2 R' D' R' L2 D'
4385	Jul 5, 2014 10:54:02 AM	00:11.28 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' D' U R' U F' D' L'
4384	Jul 5, 2014 10:53:35 AM	00:11.95 D' R2 F2 D U F2 L2 D F2 R2 U L B2 F2 U2 R B' L' D' L2 U2
4383	Jul 5, 2014 10:53:11 AM	00:12.25 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F' L F R' B2 U2 F2 U' B' F U
4382	Jul 5, 2014 10:52:45 AM	00:13.27 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F D' R2 B' F' U' F2 R' F' U'
4381	Jul 5, 2014 10:52:21 AM	00:13.50 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B' R' U B2 U R' B' U' R' U'
4380	Jul 5, 2014 10:51:55 AM	00:13.27 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 D L B' R' B' D2 F R' B' D L2
4379	Jul 5, 2014 10:51:29 AM	00:12.26 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 F' D' F' U2 R' B' L D U' R' D'
4378	Jul 5, 2014 10:50:34 AM	00:11.79 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' U' B' F2 D F2 R' U2 B' D' L' D' U
4377	Jul 5, 2014 10:50:07 AM	00:14.98 D' F2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U' R' L2 F' U2 B' R F2 L2 B2 L' U'
4376	Jul 5, 2014 10:49:39 AM	00:14.40 U2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D B2 D' R2 D' F' R' D2 F' D2 B' R2 U R D U2
4375	Jul 5, 2014 10:49:11 AM	00:11.62 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 D2 U L2 B' U L' B' R' B D' L2 B2 D2
4374	Jul 5, 2014 10:48:49 AM	00:11.11 R2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 U' R B L F' U2 B' D' F2 U2 L2
4373	Jul 5, 2014 10:48:21 AM	00:13.80 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' B U' B' U2 F' U L' B' U'
4372	Jul 5, 2014 10:47:29 AM	00:12.07 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D F L F' U' R' B2 L B U' L
4371	Jul 5, 2014 10:47:03 AM	00:13.78 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B' L D' R2 D R2 U2 F U' F'
4370	Jul 5, 2014 10:46:39 AM	00:12.44 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U B' U R2 L B' R' U2 B' U' B2 U'
4369	Jul 5, 2014 10:46:14 AM	00:13.73 L2 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' F' L B' D2 R2 D F' U B2 F2 R'
4368	Jul 5, 2014 10:45:50 AM	00:12.37 B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' F2 D U' F D' L U' F U'
4367	Jul 5, 2014 10:45:30 AM	00:10.75 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U L B2 L2 F' D' R2 D2 B L2 D
4366	Jul 5, 2014 10:44:49 AM	00:13.53 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 R' U L D2 B' R L2 U' L2 B U R'
4365	Jul 5, 2014 10:44:24 AM	00:12.21 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U B U L2 B' D' R U2 R' L D U'
4364	Jul 5, 2014 10:44:00 AM	00:12.32 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' R F' R' B2 L2 D' L' B2 F2
4363	Jul 5, 2014 10:43:35 AM	00:10.44 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U R D2 F' U' R2 B R' U R2 L2
4362	Jul 5, 2014 10:42:52 AM	00:13.27 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L' F R' B' D2 L U' B2 D2 F'
4361	Jul 5, 2014 10:42:26 AM	00:16.15 B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R D' B F' U L F' R' F
4360	Jul 5, 2014 10:42:03 AM	00:13.43 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' L B2 F' U' B' D' B' R2 U'
4359	Jul 5, 2014 10:41:39 AM	00:10.15 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B' D' U R' F D F R' B' U'
4358	Jul 5, 2014 10:39:01 AM	00:11.90 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U F' D2 R' L' U' B2 L' F U' B U'
4357	Jul 5, 2014 10:38:04 AM	00:14.99 U B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L U L' U' R' D L2 U' F' D2
4356	Jul 5, 2014 10:37:28 AM	00:11.16 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D R B2 L' U L' D U B' D F
4355	Jul 5, 2014 10:37:05 AM	00:12.75 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' B' U R' U2 R D2 R' F'
4354	Jul 5, 2014 10:36:38 AM	00:11.57 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F' L' F2 L U L U L' B' R U'
4353	Jul 5, 2014 10:36:11 AM	00:12.52 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D L' D' U' L' D2 B R U
4352	Jul 5, 2014 10:35:21 AM	00:13.75 L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' U2 B' U B2 F2 R2 D' B' L' D'
4351	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:58 AM	00:11.53 R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R D' R' L F D2 B F R U'
4350	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:38 AM	00:12.14 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U' B2 U R2 U' R' F D U' B' U' B L2 D' F D'
4349	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:15 AM	00:12.37 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R' U2 R D2 R' U' L2 F' D' U2
4348	Jul 5, 2014 10:33:45 AM	00:12.29 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F' U R L2 D B D' U' R' L D2
4347	Jul 5, 2014 10:33:17 AM	00:12.60 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B' U L2 F' R D F2 U R2 B U'
4346	Jul 5, 2014 10:32:20 AM	00:11.37 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' B D' F' U2 B' R B' D F2 L
4345	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:50 AM	00:12.49 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' U2 L D' B2 F' D2 R D' U2
4344	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:24 AM	00:12.85 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R L' B' D L2 B' R' D' B' R D2
4343	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:51 AM	00:12.60 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D F' R2 U' B2 D' F R2 L' D R U
4342	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:33 AM	00:09.89 R2 D F2 D2 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 B L B2 L' D' F' L2 F U
4341	Jul 5, 2014 9:57:25 AM	00:12.78 B2 R2 D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B' U' F2 U2 L' U2 B U' F2 L'
4340	Jul 5, 2014 9:56:58 AM	00:13.81 D L2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D F D L' F2 L D' U2 L F2 L'
4339	Jul 5, 2014 9:56:36 AM	00:11.99 U F2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 U F' D' U2 R U F R D L' D2
4338	Jul 5, 2014 9:56:09 AM	00:12.75 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 B' L U2 R2 B U F' R2 L
4337	Jul 5, 2014 9:55:34 AM	00:12.13 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 D R F' D' L' B2 F' U B' U2 F2
4336	Jul 5, 2014 9:55:13 AM	00:09.48 D L2 D R2 D U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B' R' B D' R2 B U2 F R' D
4335	Jul 5, 2014 9:54:04 AM	00:13.50 R2 B2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D L R2 B' D' L U F R' L2 D2 U'
4334	Jul 5, 2014 9:53:19 AM	00:13.19 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F' D' R2 B D' R B' R' L' B'
4333	Jul 5, 2014 9:51:50 AM	00:11.42 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R B' F2 R D2 U' F D2 R
4332	Jul 5, 2014 9:51:25 AM	00:14.14 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U B2 U R' F U' L' F R' B U' F2 R' B2
4331	Jul 5, 2014 9:50:29 AM	00:15.43 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B' R2 F' D' B2 F R' D2 R2 U2 L'
4330	Jul 5, 2014 9:49:59 AM	00:12.32 R2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U R2 B F' U' F L' D' L2 F' D2 L
4329	Jul 5, 2014 9:49:33 AM	00:13.14 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' B' R2 B U' L B2 D2
4328	Jul 5, 2014 9:49:09 AM	00:12.04 U' R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R U B2 F' L2 D R' B' F L U
4327	Jul 5, 2014 9:48:45 AM	00:11.67 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 U' L' F U R' D2 B2 F R2 L'
4326	Jul 5, 2014 9:48:13 AM	00:10.76 R2 U L2 D U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D R' B' F' L F2 U F2 D' U2
4325	Jul 5, 2014 9:46:36 AM	00:13.10 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R' D' B F2 R' U2 L2 D B2
4324	Jul 5, 2014 9:46:15 AM	00:11.27 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R' B R D2 R D2 F' L2 B2 D'
4323	Jul 5, 2014 9:45:29 AM	00:11.76 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 F L' U2 B' D R B D2 L2 F U'
4322	Jul 5, 2014 9:44:52 AM	00:13.11 B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R D' B L U2 R' B' R2 L2 U'
4321	Jul 5, 2014 9:43:56 AM	00:12.31 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B' L D' R L2 B' D2 L F2 L2
4320	Jul 5, 2014 9:43:33 AM	00:11.51 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B' U2 F' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U
4319	Jul 5, 2014 9:43:05 AM	00:11.26 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R2 B' R2 U' L' B' U2 R U F L
4318	Jul 5, 2014 9:41:30 AM	00:12.55 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 R B L F2 U2 B' D L B' R2
4317	Jul 5, 2014 9:41:05 AM	00:11.85 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 U B' U R' L B' F L' D'
4316	Jul 4, 2014 10:10:32 PM	00:12.59 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D B2 U R2 B U' L2 D R2 L B U2 B'
4315	Jul 4, 2014 10:10:10 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L' F2 R' D L U R F' D2 R2 D
4314	Jul 4, 2014 10:09:46 PM	00:13.53 R2 B2 D U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 B' D' R' D' F R' B' R' U' B U'
4313	Jul 4, 2014 10:09:10 PM	00:14.25 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R D' U2 F L2 U2 R B2 U' R' D
4312	Jul 4, 2014 10:08:46 PM	00:11.45 D' F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B' R' U' R L2 F L2 F' R2 F' U
4311	Jul 4, 2014 10:08:14 PM	00:11.39 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L U B2 L D2 L D2 B' R D2 U'
4310	Jul 4, 2014 10:07:43 PM	00:12.40 L2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L F D' R' B' L U B' D2 U'
4309	Jul 4, 2014 10:07:20 PM	00:11.50 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 F' R F R D R2 B L B2
4308	Jul 4, 2014 10:05:44 PM	00:14.66 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B' U' L' U' R' D L F R' L2 U
4307	Jul 4, 2014 10:05:07 PM	00:10.38 U B2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 L' U2 F L2 F' D R2
4306	Jul 4, 2014 10:04:34 PM	00:11.32 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' R U B F2 D R U' R2 F R
4305	Jul 4, 2014 10:04:05 PM	00:12.70 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D2 R' U R2 B2 D2 F2 R U' F2
4304	Jul 4, 2014 10:03:36 PM	00:14.32 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B L' U2 B' L2 U' R2 B' L U2
4303	Jul 4, 2014 10:03:01 PM	00:14.21 R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 R' U F D U2 L U' F R L
4302	Jul 4, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:11.52 D2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R' U L B2 U L B' D L D
4301	Jul 4, 2014 10:02:18 PM	00:12.38 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F L' B' L' F2 U R' F L B L2
4300	Jul 4, 2014 10:01:48 PM	00:13.86 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' L U B2 D R' D2 U2 B F U'
4299	Jul 4, 2014 10:01:23 PM	00:12.78 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R D' L2 U' F D' R2 F2 L D'
4298	Jul 4, 2014 10:01:03 PM	00:11.43 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' F' D' R' D B U' B' U2 R F2
4297	Jul 4, 2014 10:00:36 PM	00:13.52 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' D2 R D R' U' L B R' F' D'
4296	Jul 4, 2014 10:00:03 PM	00:13.12 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 B' U B2 R' U' L' F' D L'
4295	Jul 4, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:13.15 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B D' F' R' B' F2
4294	Jul 4, 2014 9:59:09 PM	00:13.08 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 L2 B' L2 B' L D2 R B' U2 B2 L'
4293	Jul 4, 2014 9:58:46 PM	00:11.40 U B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' U' R F2 D' U2 L' F D B' U'
4292	Jul 4, 2014 9:58:23 PM	00:12.95 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' B D' U' R U' L' B U R2 F U
4291	Jul 4, 2014 9:58:00 PM	00:11.62 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D R' B D2 R' D' F' D R2 B2 L2
4290	Jul 4, 2014 9:54:29 PM	00:11.03 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L' D' R2 D2 R L' U2 F U'
4289	Jul 4, 2014 9:54:03 PM	00:10.88 D2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 F R2 B2 L D' U2 F' R' U2 B' U'
4288	Jul 4, 2014 9:53:40 PM	00:13.28 R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F' L2 F2 U' B' D L B' D R U'
4287	Jul 4, 2014 9:53:18 PM	00:10.06 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' L B' D U B2 D L
4286	Jul 4, 2014 9:52:49 PM	00:12.79 B2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F' R U2 B F2 L' F L2 U L'
4285	Jul 4, 2014 9:52:27 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L F' U R' B L F U B F2 L2
4284	Jul 4, 2014 9:51:25 PM	00:11.74 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B D R' D' B' L2 U F2 D U2
4283	Jul 4, 2014 9:51:02 PM	00:13.44 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F' L' F2 D2 R' B L' U' R2 D2 U'
4282	Jul 4, 2014 9:50:28 PM	00:12.12 D R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' U2 B U' R F2 U B2 L2 D
4281	Jul 4, 2014 9:50:03 PM	00:13.21 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B' L' F L' U B R' L U R' U'
4280	Jul 4, 2014 9:49:13 PM	00:14.63 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F U' B' F2 R' F R' D2 L2 U'
4279	Jul 4, 2014 9:47:41 PM	00:11.99 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F D2 U2 F L' U R B' R2 L2 U
4278	Jul 4, 2014 9:47:18 PM	00:12.96 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 F R' U2 F2 U' F' D' B D
4277	Jul 4, 2014 9:46:47 PM	00:13.69 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B R' D F' L2 U' L D' B L D'
4276	Jul 4, 2014 9:46:18 PM	00:12.31 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R D' L2 B2 U' L' B2 D F L2
4275	Jul 4, 2014 9:45:48 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L' F' U B' F D R2 L' B2 R2
4274	Jul 4, 2014 9:44:00 PM	00:13.21 R2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L B' F2 L2 B' R' F' U F2 D'
4273	Jul 4, 2014 9:39:20 PM	00:12.88 L2 D R2 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F L' B' D' B2 D2 U L' U R' U2
4272	Jul 4, 2014 9:38:56 PM	00:12.70 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F2 L R2 B2 R B R2 U' B' R L2
4271	Jul 4, 2014 9:37:54 PM	00:12.88 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 F L' U2 L' B2 F' D R' L2
4270	Jul 4, 2014 9:36:53 PM	00:12.52 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U R D' L F U R B2 U'
4269	Jul 4, 2014 9:36:18 PM	00:11.86 B2 D F2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L D' B' F2 L F D2 U2 L U'
4268	Jul 4, 2014 9:35:48 PM	00:10.81 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 L' F2 U B' R B' D F2 R2
4267	Jul 4, 2014 9:35:27 PM	00:11.24 U' L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D R' B L2 B' D R D U2 B' R U'
4266	Jul 4, 2014 9:34:45 PM	00:13.72 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' R' D2 F' D' U2 F' U B2 U B'
4265	Jul 4, 2014 9:33:17 PM	00:09.03 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R U2 L2 B' R' U' B' U' R' L' U'
4264	Jul 4, 2014 9:32:37 PM	00:13.42 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D U L2 D' B2 U' B L2 B2 F2 U' L' B2 D2 U B2
4263	Jul 4, 2014 9:31:45 PM	00:11.77 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D R2 L2 F R D F L' D2 F' L F2 U'
4262	Jul 4, 2014 9:31:08 PM	00:14.35 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L F2 D L2 B' U' R' L2 F D2 U
4261	Jul 4, 2014 9:30:39 PM	00:13.17 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' B L2 U B' F' L F2 L' U' R2
4260	Jul 4, 2014 9:30:14 PM	00:11.90 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D R' D2 F R B' L2 D L F D' U
4259	Jul 4, 2014 9:29:49 PM	00:11.22 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B' L2 B2 L B2 D2 B' U' B' D'
4258	Jul 4, 2014 9:29:06 PM	00:14.59 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' R' F' L2 D' L' B R2 F' D'
4257	Jul 4, 2014 9:28:09 PM	00:10.75 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B D R F2 L B F R' D2 B2
4256	Jul 4, 2014 9:27:32 PM	00:10.52 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B' L D' F L2 D' R B' D2 F2 D
4255	Jul 4, 2014 9:27:07 PM	00:13.32 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L B R' U' B' R' D' B D U
4254	Jul 4, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:11.18 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R' L2 F' D L U R' F L U F2
4253	Jul 4, 2014 9:26:19 PM	00:12.99 B2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 B F' D L2 U B2 L D U
4252	Jul 4, 2014 9:25:47 PM	00:10.32 B2 R2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' F' R B D F2 L' F2
4251	Jul 4, 2014 9:25:26 PM	00:10.71 B2 L2 B2 D U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F D2 L F R2 D' F U' F' U'
4250	Jul 4, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:12.39 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R' U2 B R D' R2 D L'
4249	Jul 4, 2014 9:23:44 PM	00:10.88 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 L2 B L D U F' U F D2 B2 F2 U'
4248	Jul 4, 2014 9:23:21 PM	00:11.03 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' U L D R' U B' D R L' U' B U'
4247	Jul 4, 2014 9:22:59 PM	00:11.28 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B' R2 U' F' D R D2 F' R2
4246	Jul 4, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.96 F2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L R2 U F' R' D' L' F' U L
4245	Jul 4, 2014 9:20:53 PM	00:11.59 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D U2 B2 U' F U R F' D2 R B' R F L' U2
4244	Jul 4, 2014 9:20:12 PM	00:11.92 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D U' B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B R B2 U' L' D2 F
4243	Jul 4, 2014 9:19:34 PM	00:11.59 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L F2 L' F' L U' B2 F L U'
4242	Jul 4, 2014 9:19:04 PM	00:12.73 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 R' F U R2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U'
4241	Jul 4, 2014 9:18:31 PM	00:11.66 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 F L D B' F' U2 F D' F D' U'
4240	Jul 4, 2014 9:17:59 PM	00:14.32 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U' L' U' F2 U R' L' F L U2 R' U2
4239	Jul 4, 2014 9:17:35 PM	00:11.69 R2 D B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R D2 B U L D2 F2 D2 U F' U2
4238	Jul 4, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:13.03 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L B' L F D R' D B2 L' U B'
4237	Jul 4, 2014 9:16:17 PM	00:12.24 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U2 F D L' U F2 D U' B
4236	Jul 4, 2014 9:15:50 PM	00:15.38 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' D R U2 B D F' D2 R2 B U2
4235	Jul 4, 2014 9:15:28 PM	00:10.36 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F' R B' F' L' D L2 B2 D F
4234	Jul 4, 2014 9:14:59 PM	00:11.69 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B F2 U' B' U2 R' B' U' F'
4233	Jul 4, 2014 9:14:35 PM	00:10.70 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B F2 R D2 U B' R F R2 D' U
4232	Jul 4, 2014 9:13:36 PM	00:12.43 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B' D' B' U' L' F D2 R' L' F2 L2
4231	Jul 4, 2014 9:13:10 PM	00:14.02 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' L' B2 F U2 F' R2 F L D
4230	Jul 4, 2014 9:12:49 PM	00:11.22 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D B' U' L' D' F' R2 B' D B2 L D2
4229	Jul 4, 2014 9:12:24 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F' L' B' U' B R' F2 U L
4228	Jul 4, 2014 9:11:24 PM	00:10.70 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' F' L B' F' L U L F D' L2 U
4227	Jul 4, 2014 9:10:56 PM	00:14.02 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U B R' U' L2 B' L F L' B2 D2
4226	Jul 4, 2014 9:10:34 PM	00:11.04 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R B' U' L U2 R2 F R' U'
4225	Jul 4, 2014 9:10:11 PM	00:11.27 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U R2 B L2 U2 L' F' U' R' D' R2 F2 U'
4224	Jul 4, 2014 9:09:38 PM	00:13.76 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D U' B' U2 B' R' B' R D2 B2 R U
4223	Jul 4, 2014 9:08:35 PM	00:12.56 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 U2 F' D2 L U B2 L' U' F R F' U'
4222	Jul 4, 2014 9:08:11 PM	00:12.87 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 U L2 U F' R2 F L D2 U2 F2 U L' B U'
4221	Jul 4, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:12.88 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 F R' B2 L B2 D' U' B' D U2
4220	Jul 4, 2014 9:06:58 PM	00:12.20 B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B D' B' L2 F' R B' L' B F' D'
4219	Jul 4, 2014 9:06:18 PM	00:10.54 L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U F R B2 D L' D B D' L2
4218	Jul 4, 2014 9:05:54 PM	00:12.40 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D B' L B' L' U R U L B' F'
4217	Jul 4, 2014 9:04:54 PM	00:12.50 D' F2 R2 U L2 U L2 U L2 D' B U F U L U R' L' D F L2
4216	Jul 4, 2014 5:20:32 PM	00:13.13 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L' U2 B' R D L2 F L2 U
4215	Jul 4, 2014 5:19:57 PM	00:12.85 U L2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U' F U R' U' B2 L U2
4214	Jul 4, 2014 5:19:33 PM	00:13.83 D R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L B R D F R B2 R2
4213	Jul 4, 2014 5:18:59 PM	00:12.61 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U2 B' R F L' B U2 L2 D L F D
4212	Jul 4, 2014 5:18:34 PM	00:12.28 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R B' U' B2 L B D' U2 B' U R2
4211	Jul 4, 2014 5:18:09 PM	00:12.85 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L B2 L' B U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2
4210	Jul 4, 2014 5:17:23 PM	00:12.46 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' U R D2 F' D' L2 U2 R'
4209	Jul 4, 2014 5:16:39 PM	00:12.81 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B L' F2 R' B U B D' R F U'
4208	Jul 4, 2014 5:16:10 PM	00:11.75 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' L U2 B R2 L2 D' L' B2 D2
4207	Jul 4, 2014 5:15:45 PM	00:11.32 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D B R D' U' R2 B' U2
4206	Jul 4, 2014 5:15:10 PM	00:11.76 D R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R B D2 R B F2 U' L B' U
4205	Jul 4, 2014 5:14:38 PM	00:12.09 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B R' D2 B2 D2 L2 D R L' U F' U'
4204	Jul 4, 2014 5:14:12 PM	00:12.17 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B R' L U2 F' D' B' D2 U2 F'
4203	Jul 4, 2014 5:13:47 PM	00:11.45 D R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' D' B' D U' F U2 L F2 U L2
4202	Jul 4, 2014 5:13:22 PM	00:12.49 F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 U B2 U L2 F' U' B' U' B' F L U' R2 B' U2
4201	Jul 4, 2014 5:13:02 PM	00:08.82 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D F' U2 L D' U' F' D' F R F2 U2
4200	Jul 4, 2014 5:12:30 PM	00:13.81 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D F R D' R U L D L2 D' F2 L'
4199	Jul 4, 2014 5:11:59 PM	00:12.36 U' F2 D B2 L2 D U L2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' R L B U2 B' L B2 F' U'
4198	Jul 4, 2014 5:11:25 PM	00:13.72 D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 F' D L B R U F R L F2 U'
4197	Jul 4, 2014 5:10:57 PM	00:12.81 B2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U L' F U' L B' R' F' D' U' B
4196	Jul 4, 2014 5:10:29 PM	00:13.02 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F' D B2 R L2 F R2 F' D' L U2
4195	Jul 4, 2014 5:09:59 PM	00:11.92 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U F' R L U2 B2 F R' U2 B2 L' U2
4194	Jul 4, 2014 5:09:32 PM	00:12.69 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U F U2 R U2 F2 U' B' U' F R
4193	Jul 4, 2014 5:08:47 PM	00:14.39 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 F' D2 U2 F U B2 D' L D2 U
4192	Jul 4, 2014 5:08:22 PM	00:12.20 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 D L2 B2 F2 R F D2 U2 F' R L' D' B2 L' U'
4191	Jul 4, 2014 5:07:53 PM	00:14.33 R2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 B D' R' B2 L U2 R' U B U
4190	Jul 4, 2014 5:07:06 PM	00:12.27 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D U2 F D' U2 B L2 B L' U2 B L2 U
4189	Jul 4, 2014 5:06:26 PM	00:12.50 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U B L F R2 B' F2 R D2 L2 D' U'
4188	Jul 4, 2014 5:05:55 PM	00:12.73 L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R' U2 F' D' R D B' U R2 L U'
4187	Jul 4, 2014 5:05:28 PM	00:11.17 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 B' L' D' R D' U' F U2 F' D R2
4186	Jul 4, 2014 5:04:08 PM	00:13.83 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U R B R2 F' L' B' L F2 L U
4185	Jul 4, 2014 5:03:45 PM	00:11.60 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F' R2 U R' D' L D2 B' U2 L' D2
4184	Jul 4, 2014 5:03:17 PM	00:12.10 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D R F' L' F2 D2 B2 R D R2 L2 U
4183	Jul 4, 2014 5:02:48 PM	00:12.46 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 F' R D' U L2 D' L' U' F' U
4182	Jul 4, 2014 5:02:24 PM	00:12.63 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 L' B U' B' F D' F2 U R' F2
4181	Jul 4, 2014 5:01:57 PM	00:11.56 L2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U' F' U' B' U' R' B U2 L' D' U2
4180	Jul 4, 2014 5:01:06 PM	00:12.98 R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L' F2 U R2 D2 F L F' R2 L
4179	Jul 4, 2014 5:00:33 PM	00:11.10 F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L B' R2 D' R2 F' U L2 B2 R' U'
4178	Jul 4, 2014 5:00:06 PM	00:16.35 R2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' F U2 R F2 D2 U2 F' U' L' B' D'
4177	Jul 4, 2014 4:59:43 PM	00:12.33 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D U2 F2 R' U' F' R U L D2 U' F R2 D'
4176	Jul 4, 2014 4:59:19 PM	00:11.36 L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 R' F' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D R' F L2
4175	Jul 4, 2014 4:58:35 PM	00:11.57 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L B R' B2 R' F L D B' L U'
4174	Jul 4, 2014 4:58:09 PM	00:14.21 R2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 R' F D F2 L2 F' R B' R2 U2
4173	Jul 4, 2014 4:57:43 PM	00:12.75 R2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' U F' R2 F' R' B' D2 F2 D' F2 L U2
4172	Jul 4, 2014 4:57:17 PM	00:13.39 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 D L' R2 F' R L B' U2 F' D U R'
4171	Jul 4, 2014 4:56:52 PM	00:13.67 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D U F2 L' F R D' B' D R2 B F'
4170	Jul 4, 2014 4:56:00 PM	00:12.86 D2 L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R' U B L' D' U2 L B L2 B D'
4169	Jul 4, 2014 4:55:36 PM	00:12.19 B2 D F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' L' F D2 U L F' L' B D'
4168	Jul 4, 2014 4:55:14 PM	00:11.42 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F R' D' U' R L U L' U L U'
4167	Jul 4, 2014 4:54:49 PM	00:12.85 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R D2 U F2 D2 L D' R2 F R' U
4166	Jul 4, 2014 4:54:25 PM	00:12.39 U B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L U2 R' U L2 B2 F L U2
4165	Jul 4, 2014 4:54:04 PM	00:11.62 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U L D' R2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 R B'
4164	Jul 4, 2014 4:53:39 PM	00:14.13 U L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' B U F2 L2 U R' B2 L U' F'
4163	Jul 4, 2014 4:53:15 PM	00:13.05 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D F' R' L' B' R' F' L2 U' F R2 D2 U2
4162	Jul 4, 2014 4:52:48 PM	00:15.70 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 F U R B D' U' R2 L' D
4161	Jul 4, 2014 4:52:22 PM	00:12.05 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R' F L' D' F U2 B' F'
4160	Jul 4, 2014 4:52:02 PM	00:12.05 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 R' U' B' L' D' B L' B' R F' D2
4159	Jul 4, 2014 4:51:39 PM	00:11.28 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R' D2 U' R L D' R B D2 F L2
4158	Jul 4, 2014 4:51:10 PM	00:11.66 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 F' D' L2 B' D' R' D' B U' R D
4157	Jul 4, 2014 4:49:45 PM	00:12.13 D R2 F2 R2 D U R2 D2 L2 U F2 R U F L B' U F U L F2 U'
4156	Jul 4, 2014 4:49:21 PM	00:13.81 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' L U' F2 R' D2 B F
4155	Jul 4, 2014 4:48:58 PM	00:12.14 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 R F' D' R D U' F2 U2 F' U'
4154	Jul 4, 2014 4:46:51 PM	00:11.06 U F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D R' U2 R' B' F D B R D U2
4153	Jul 4, 2014 4:45:47 PM	00:13.31 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 U B U2 L2 B2 U L D' F2 U R' U
4152	Jul 4, 2014 4:45:20 PM	00:11.66 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L' B2 F' U F2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 U'
4151	Jul 4, 2014 4:44:25 PM	00:11.83 R2 U F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 L' D' U2 F D2 U' B' L' U' B' U'
4150	Jul 4, 2014 4:43:58 PM	00:13.64 R2 U B2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R B2 F R U B2 F' L2 D'
4149	Jul 4, 2014 4:42:50 PM	00:11.42 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' R D B' F2 R F D2 L' D' L'
4148	Jul 4, 2014 4:42:25 PM	00:14.40 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' F' D2 U' B' U B2 D
4147	Jul 4, 2014 4:41:53 PM	00:13.27 D' U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B' D' B' R2 F' D U' R2 L' D U'
4146	Jul 4, 2014 4:41:30 PM	00:12.33 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L D U B' F' U2
4145	Jul 4, 2014 4:41:00 PM	00:11.17 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 D L U2 R' U2 B' L2 F L' B' U
4144	Jul 4, 2014 4:40:19 PM	00:12.44 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 F U2 B R' B' F2 U' B2 R L
4143	Jul 4, 2014 4:39:54 PM	00:11.78 L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U B F2 U L B F' D2 L B D L'
4142	Jul 4, 2014 4:39:31 PM	00:11.64 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D F R' L2 B' L D2 B' F D' F2
4141	Jul 4, 2014 4:39:05 PM	00:14.33 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' L' D B' R2 D2 U' R2 F' R F2
4140	Jul 4, 2014 4:38:32 PM	00:10.96 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U B D U2 F R L' F2 L' B D U2
4139	Jul 4, 2014 4:38:05 PM 00:12.27 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B U' L' D2 L' B2 D' U B' R U'
4138	Jul 4, 2014 4:37:42 PM	00:11.11 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R B U2 F D2 U R' F2 U' F2 U2
4137	Jul 4, 2014 4:37:21 PM	00:09.46 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U R U B' L F R2 D' U' B U R2
4136	Jul 4, 2014 4:36:45 PM	00:11.11 F2 D' B2 U F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B R2 U' L' U L2 B2 F2 U2 F'
4135	Jul 4, 2014 4:36:22 PM	00:12.81 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L B R' B' D' B' F2 R F R D2
4134	Jul 4, 2014 4:35:58 PM	00:13.28 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D' B' D2 R U B' F L F' D R L2
4133	Jul 4, 2014 4:34:59 PM	00:12.04 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B R2 L B2 U' F L2 B L D2
4132	Jul 4, 2014 4:34:28 PM	00:13.74 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 R' F U2 F2 D2 U B' L D' L2 U'
4131	Jul 4, 2014 4:34:05 PM	00:12.69 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D B R' B2 F2 D' F L2 U2 B L D
4130	Jul 4, 2014 4:33:37 PM	00:11.92 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B' R L' U F L' U L2 D U L'
4129	Jul 4, 2014 4:32:57 PM	00:13.25 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D U F2 L2 U L' B' D2 F2 D' B U F D U'
4128	Jul 4, 2014 4:29:47 PM	00:11.36 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' F' R2 B F R' U' L F2 D' B L'
4127	Jul 4, 2014 4:28:18 PM	00:12.09 F2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U R L2 D2 F2 R F' R' U' L B2
4126	Jul 4, 2014 4:27:26 PM	00:12.01 D U B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 U' R' U2 R' D2 B2 F
4125	Jul 4, 2014 4:25:55 PM	00:12.10 U F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' D U F' L2 F' R2 L U L'
4124	Jul 4, 2014 4:24:52 PM	00:12.19 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 B' D' F L2 F2 R' U F
4123	Jul 4, 2014 4:24:29 PM	00:12.52 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B U L' F2 R D R' B' U2 R2 L2
4122	Jul 4, 2014 4:23:35 PM	00:12.19 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D F' L F' R' U' B L' B2 D U' L2
4121	Jul 4, 2014 4:23:02 PM	00:14.17 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B R D L' D R2 F2 U' B D R'
4120	Jul 4, 2014 4:22:41 PM	00:10.94 F2 D U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' D2 L2 D' L D U' F R' D U
4119	Jul 4, 2014 4:19:33 PM	00:12.37 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D R D' L2 F' R2 L' F2 D F D' U'
4118	Jul 4, 2014 4:19:07 PM	00:12.65 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 R D2 B F' U' F D' L U2 R' U'
4117	Jul 4, 2014 4:18:39 PM	00:11.88 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F D2 U F2 D' B U2 R D L U'
4116	Jul 4, 2014 11:30:35 AM	00:12.07 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R L U' B' R2 F D F' D2 L'
4115	Jul 4, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:13.73 F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' L' D2 R2 L2 F D2 F R2 D2 U2
4114	Jul 4, 2014 11:29:51 AM	00:10.68 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 B' U L2 B2 R' F2 L B' U'
4113	Jul 4, 2014 11:29:26 AM	00:14.37 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 R' L2 D B U' F' D B' R' F
4112	Jul 4, 2014 11:29:02 AM	00:12.72 D B2 F2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 U R' D F L2 D2 R D2 L' B' D2 U2
4111	Jul 4, 2014 11:28:41 AM	00:10.12 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 U B2 L2 F D' L' B2 D U R B U2 L2 D2
4110	Jul 4, 2014 11:28:09 AM	00:12.33 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D F' D B R L F' R2 B2 L2 D L
4109	Jul 4, 2014 11:27:48 AM	00:11.50 D B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R F' U2 B2 U' R F2 D
4108	Jul 4, 2014 11:27:24 AM	00:13.27 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U R D2 F' U' R' B' R D' R L U
4107	Jul 4, 2014 11:26:59 AM	00:13.26 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L D B2 F2 L D' F' L U2 B' U2
4106	Jul 4, 2014 11:26:36 AM	00:11.13 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 L' D' R L2 F' D' B2 F'
4105	Jul 4, 2014 11:25:53 AM	00:13.79 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L' U2 R' F' D' U' B' L2 F R'
4104	Jul 4, 2014 11:25:26 AM	00:13.67 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L U2 B L F' R' F L2 F U F2
4103	Jul 4, 2014 11:25:02 AM	00:13.30 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R U' B' R U L' U2 B' R F2
4102	Jul 4, 2014 11:24:40 AM	00:10.31 D R2 D B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R' F' R D' R B U2 L' B2 D L2
4101	Jul 4, 2014 11:24:19 AM	00:12.03 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F' L B R B' L2 B R2 U L'
4100	Jul 4, 2014 11:23:56 AM	00:12.56 F2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 D B' R L D F L2 F' U'
4099	Jul 4, 2014 11:23:35 AM	00:10.44 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B' D2 B R2 B' L' B2 U R' B'
4098	Jul 4, 2014 11:23:14 AM	00:12.52 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 B' L2 D' R' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B'
4097	Jul 4, 2014 11:22:50 AM	00:11.41 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' B R2 L2 D' L' B' D2 L' U' R' U2
4096	Jul 4, 2014 11:22:23 AM	00:13.82 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B' R F' D L' F U R' D' L' D
4095	Jul 4, 2014 11:21:59 AM	00:13.43 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' D' B' R L' D B2 U' L U
4094	Jul 4, 2014 11:21:37 AM	00:11.13 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 F' D U2 B D2 R2 L2 D' L F D2
4093	Jul 4, 2014 11:20:49 AM	00:11.80 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B R' U' B' R L' D' B2 D2 F D2
4092	Jul 4, 2014 11:20:26 AM	00:13.73 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U R2 B2 U2 B L' F' L2 D R D2 B2 U' R2
4091	Jul 4, 2014 11:20:01 AM	00:14.29 B2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 U L2 D' U F' U2 L' F R' D2 L F2 R2 B' D'
4090	Jul 4, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:14.05 L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U B' D L D2 R2 B L2
4089	Jul 4, 2014 11:19:07 AM	00:10.80 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D L' D2 U F' D F2 U F U F2 U'
4088	Jul 4, 2014 11:18:14 AM	00:12.30 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D B' F' U L' B' L2 U' R L2
4087	Jul 4, 2014 11:17:50 AM	00:12.54 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R L U R2 U' R2 F R' F' D2
4086	Jul 4, 2014 11:17:24 AM	00:14.13 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F U R D L B D2 U' B' F' D2
4085	Jul 4, 2014 11:16:56 AM	00:12.29 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B L' D B U R2 F' L2 B2 F U'
4084	Jul 4, 2014 11:16:32 AM	00:12.12 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F R' D R' F D R B' F2 D
4083	Jul 4, 2014 11:15:49 AM	00:14.99 U2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B L D' B R2 F L' B' D R' D2
4082	Jul 4, 2014 11:15:14 AM	00:11.89 D2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' U' B' R B' L' U2 F2 R2 F'
4081	Jul 4, 2014 11:14:48 AM	00:10.79 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L' D2 U R' B2 U' L2 B
4080	Jul 4, 2014 10:44:54 AM	00:12.91 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' L' U B' L2 D2 R' D2 U'
4079	Jul 4, 2014 10:44:30 AM	00:12.79 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U F' L' D B R L F2 U F2 L'
4078	Jul 4, 2014 10:44:08 AM	00:11.44 B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R B F' R' L2 D F' D2 L' F2
4077	Jul 4, 2014 10:43:46 AM	00:11.93 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 B D R D L' U2 B' R U' B'
4076	Jul 4, 2014 10:43:23 AM	00:12.31 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R D' U R' D2 R' B2 D2
4075	Jul 4, 2014 10:43:00 AM	00:12.52 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' B' R' D' R B' L D2 B' L2 D B R2
4074	Jul 4, 2014 10:42:29 AM	00:12.94 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L B D F' R D' U B' R2 L
4073	Jul 4, 2014 10:42:09 AM	00:10.60 D' B2 U L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' L F2 D L B L U' F2 D U
4072	Jul 4, 2014 10:41:43 AM	00:12.90 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R F' U' L F L2 B F R' B2
4071	Jul 4, 2014 10:41:23 AM	00:09.63 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F' D F R' U L2 B D' B U'
4070	Jul 4, 2014 10:41:01 AM	00:12.45 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 U R L U'
4069	Jul 4, 2014 10:40:35 AM	00:12.57 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D' U B2 U R' B2 L' U2 L U' F' R D' L U2
4068	Jul 4, 2014 10:40:13 AM	00:12.05 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 U2 L B' U' R' D2 B' D2 L D2 U
4067	Jul 4, 2014 10:39:45 AM	00:10.96 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U L2 D B L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D' B L' U'
4066	Jul 4, 2014 10:39:22 AM	00:11.97 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' R B D L2 B D F2 R2 U L'
4065	Jul 4, 2014 10:38:57 AM	00:12.46 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U' R' F R' B2 U' R' U'
4064	Jul 4, 2014 10:38:32 AM	00:14.54 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F' U L' F U2 F U R D' U
4063	Jul 4, 2014 10:38:09 AM	00:11.66 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U L' B' R2 D' F2 R' L D B D2 U
4062	Jul 4, 2014 10:37:48 AM	00:10.98 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 U B' R' D2 R2 F' L' D R2 F' L' D'
4061	Jul 4, 2014 10:35:37 AM	00:13.15 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 B D U L D2 U2 F' L' D
4060	Jul 4, 2014 10:35:09 AM	00:12.48 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L' B L' F L' B2 D' B' F2 U2
4059	Jul 4, 2014 10:34:49 AM	00:10.88 U R2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R U2 L' D B' L2 F2 D L' D2 U2
4058	Jul 4, 2014 10:34:20 AM	00:12.05 U R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D R' D' B R U2 R2 L' B' D U'
4057	Jul 4, 2014 10:33:43 AM	00:14.95 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' F R D' U2 R F R2 U' F2 R B U2
4056	Jul 4, 2014 10:33:21 AM	00:10.68 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B' U' F2 L F2 L B D B' L'
4055	Jul 4, 2014 10:32:59 AM	00:12.97 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 F' R2 L D2 U' F' D2 F2 U
4054	Jul 4, 2014 10:32:03 AM	00:13.74 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 D U R D2 B' D2 U'
4053	Jul 4, 2014 10:31:44 AM	00:09.36 U F2 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 F L F R U' L' B' F R L'
4052	Jul 4, 2014 10:31:20 AM	00:14.08 R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B' D' F' U B' L2 U' R B2
4051	Jul 4, 2014 10:30:59 AM	00:10.85 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F' D' L' U R2 F L' B' D' R2 U'
4050	Jul 4, 2014 10:30:32 AM	00:14.94 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' R B U2 F' R' B2 R2 L' D' L
4049	Jul 4, 2014 10:30:08 AM	00:12.75 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 U B2 U2 L' D F' R' U
4048	Jul 4, 2014 10:29:45 AM	00:12.14 U' L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L' D' F U R U B2 L' B2 U'
4047	Jul 4, 2014 10:29:24 AM	00:11.25 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 B' U B' U2 B' L' U2 L U2
4046	Jul 4, 2014 10:28:58 AM	00:10.47 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L U' R L' U' B U R D U
4045	Jul 3, 2014 10:06:21 PM	00:13.78 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B D' L2 B2 L' B' R' F' L' B2 L2
4044	Jul 3, 2014 10:05:57 PM	00:13.87 U L2 B2 L2 D U F2 L2 U' L2 F' D L B L2 F L F2 U R' U'
4043	Jul 3, 2014 10:05:31 PM	00:12.73 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 B' R' L U F' L' D' F D2 U
4042	Jul 3, 2014 10:05:06 PM	00:13.92 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B' D R F2 D R D2 R2 L
4041	Jul 3, 2014 10:04:42 PM	00:12.60 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 L D' U2 F2 R' L F U
4040	Jul 3, 2014 10:04:17 PM	00:11.67 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 B2 U B' D2 U' L F2 U2 R B2 L' D'
4039	Jul 3, 2014 10:03:55 PM	00:12.84 L2 D U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 R L F' R B L U B2 L F D
4038	Jul 3, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:12.59 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L' U2 R' F D' R' L2 B U' R'
4037	Jul 3, 2014 9:57:48 PM	00:12.71 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U L B D2 R' F' L' U' L B F'
4036	Jul 3, 2014 9:57:21 PM	00:14.06 U R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R' L2 D B F2 R' D F' D' L U'
4035	Jul 3, 2014 9:56:59 PM	00:10.68 U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D L B' F R L2 D U2 L2 F' D2 U2
4034	Jul 3, 2014 9:56:37 PM	00:10.81 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 B2 D2 L U' F D2 B' D'
4033	Jul 3, 2014 9:56:14 PM	00:12.00 D L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 D L2 B2 L D2 B D' L U L' B' U' F' L'
4032	Jul 3, 2014 9:55:32 PM	00:17.62 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2 D B' F R2 L' D F R' U R' L2 U'
4031	Jul 3, 2014 9:55:08 PM	00:12.18 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R B' D F L U L F' U2 B' U'
4030	Jul 3, 2014 9:54:45 PM	00:13.54 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F R F2 D2 R F D2 R' D2 U2
4029	Jul 3, 2014 9:53:17 PM	00:15.38 L2 U B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D' F2 R B' F2 R2 L' D2
4028	Jul 3, 2014 9:52:54 PM	00:11.70 L2 D R2 D2 L2 D B2 U R2 B' L' D2 F' L F L2 U' R' D U'
4027	Jul 3, 2014 9:51:41 PM	00:12.51 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 R F' L F' D' B2 R' U' B' F
4026	Jul 3, 2014 9:51:15 PM	00:11.74 R2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B L' B' R F D' L2 D2 L U'
4025	Jul 3, 2014 9:50:48 PM	00:14.48 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U F2 D' F2 D2 R' U L' U F' L U2 L B2 R U2
4024	Jul 3, 2014 9:50:25 PM	00:11.18 U' L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 U F' U2 R' D2 L' D L' F U R' U
4023	Jul 3, 2014 9:49:59 PM	00:12.72 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F R' U' B' D' U' B D B2
4022	Jul 3, 2014 9:45:22 PM	00:10.93 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L' B2 F' L' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D'
4021	Jul 3, 2014 9:44:43 PM	00:16.21 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L D' B D' U F L' U' B2 U'
4020	Jul 3, 2014 9:42:18 PM	00:11.33 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F L U B' D2 F D' R2 L' F2 U'
4019	Jul 3, 2014 9:40:57 PM	00:12.70 U F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F U' B L' D' L2 F L' F2 R U2
4018	Jul 3, 2014 9:40:32 PM	00:12.81 R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D L2 D B D2 R B' D B' U' B F R' U'
4017	Jul 3, 2014 9:39:50 PM	00:13.72 R2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L' D F R2 F' U2 F R' U2 B2
4016	Jul 3, 2014 9:39:20 PM	00:10.72 D F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 D F' U2 F' D' U L' B' L2 D B2
4015	Jul 3, 2014 9:38:38 PM	00:09.64 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' B R2 L2 B' L2 D' B' F U2
4014	Jul 3, 2014 9:32:04 PM	00:13.39 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 R' B' D F' R2 L2 D' L' U B
4013	Jul 3, 2014 9:31:10 PM	00:13.65 B2 D U L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F' L' D2 R B' F U2 L2 B2 R'
4012	Jul 3, 2014 9:30:42 PM	00:14.06 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U L' U2 B U R' F D' F2 U' B2 U2
4011	Jul 3, 2014 9:30:21 PM	00:11.86 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 U' B U L F' R' F U F' D R F'
4010	Jul 3, 2014 9:29:59 PM	00:11.99 F2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B U2 B' R U' F' U B D' U2
4009	Jul 3, 2014 9:29:04 PM	00:14.57 F2 D R2 D2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D L' F' L B' U2 L' B2 D L' U'
4008	Jul 3, 2014 9:28:41 PM	00:12.30 U F2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L' F R L D U L B F' L2 D2
4007	Jul 3, 2014 9:28:17 PM	00:11.31 D U R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 L' U' B D R B' D' R' U' F'
4006	Jul 3, 2014 9:27:36 PM	00:11.06 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F R B' R' U' F R D' R2 L' D
4005	Jul 3, 2014 9:17:12 PM	00:13.51 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L' F' U R2 D U' L B D' L' U2
4004	Jul 3, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:14.69 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' U B' L' F2 U2 B2 D L' B F' L2 U'
4003	Jul 3, 2014 9:16:23 PM	00:11.61 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D U' R2 F2 D' R' B2 U F' D' R' L2 F2 L F' U'
4002	Jul 3, 2014 9:15:59 PM	00:11.67 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' D B U' R D' L' D'
4001	Jul 3, 2014 9:15:39 PM	00:11.00 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U B U R' D R U' B D' L' D2
4000	Jul 3, 2014 9:15:18 PM	00:11.74 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' D' U R D' L' U2 F' R2
3999	Jul 3, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 L U2 L2 B D' R B U B' U L2
3998	Jul 3, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.87 U' R2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 F' D2 L2 D B R L2 B' R' L2 U'
3997	Jul 3, 2014 8:26:04 PM	00:11.34 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 R B L B2 D2 B L U' B L2 D2
3996	Jul 3, 2014 8:25:39 PM	00:14.48 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 B R F' D2 L B L B'
3995	Jul 3, 2014 8:25:15 PM	00:13.46 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 D R2 D F' D' L' B L' U'
3994	Jul 3, 2014 8:24:51 PM	00:09.08 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 R' F D' U B U F L2 D' R' U
3993	Jul 3, 2014 8:24:28 PM	00:12.88 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B' U' R B' R L2 F D2 B D
3992	Jul 3, 2014 8:24:03 PM	00:12.14 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R D2 U F D F U B L2 U
3991	Jul 3, 2014 8:23:36 PM	00:13.11 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 L2 D R2 B L' F2 D' L' B' F2 U' B2 D2
3990	Jul 3, 2014 8:23:16 PM	00:10.31 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D' L' R2 D R2 B U L' D' R' U'
3989	Jul 3, 2014 8:22:44 PM	00:13.14 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L' U' B2 R D' B R2 L U F D'
3988	Jul 3, 2014 8:22:22 PM	00:12.66 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 D F' L F' U2 B' U' R
3987	Jul 3, 2014 8:21:55 PM	00:14.48 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' L D2 U' B F L D U2 R
3986	Jul 3, 2014 8:21:33 PM	00:11.53 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B' L B R' B2 L' U B2 F' R U'
3985	Jul 3, 2014 8:21:03 PM	00:13.12 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F' L U2 R' D' L2 U2 B' D B2
3984	Jul 3, 2014 8:20:41 PM	00:11.42 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D L' F2 R' D B' F R2 U' F' U L'
3983	Jul 3, 2014 8:20:14 PM	00:12.99 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D' L' D2 R' D R2 F' R' B2 D' B' L'
3982	Jul 3, 2014 8:19:49 PM	00:12.88 L2 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' R2 F' R2 B' R B2 F2 L U'
3981	Jul 3, 2014 8:19:26 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R D' B D R L' F R2 F D'
3980	Jul 3, 2014 8:18:53 PM	00:12.63 D' R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B' R' U' L2 B U2 R' L2 F R2 D2
3979	Jul 3, 2014 8:18:30 PM	00:08.10 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 U' B D L F D F' U B2 R U
3978	Jul 3, 2014 8:18:08 PM	00:13.07 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R L' F' U B' U2 F' U F D'
3977	Jul 3, 2014 8:17:46 PM	00:10.78 F2 D' B2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B D2 L B2 D L2 F2 L B D2 L'
3976	Jul 3, 2014 8:17:19 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D U R U L2 D2 F' R B' L B L'
3975	Jul 3, 2014 8:16:54 PM	00:13.66 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R B2 F D' R F U2 R2 D2 F
3974	Jul 3, 2014 8:16:29 PM	00:14.48 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R L' B2 F' L' D2 L' U
3973	Jul 3, 2014 8:16:03 PM	00:12.25 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F D2 U B2 R D F2 L' F' L'
3972	Jul 3, 2014 8:15:37 PM	00:10.84 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 D' B' D' U' F' L' B2 U B D B' L'
3971	Jul 3, 2014 8:13:49 PM	00:11.76 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U2 L' B' F2 L' D2 U
3970	Jul 3, 2014 8:13:19 PM	00:11.40 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B U2 R' D2 R' L2 D' R' L B
3969	Jul 3, 2014 8:12:54 PM	00:15.03 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L D U R F L' B' D' F' L D2
3968	Jul 3, 2014 8:12:29 PM	00:10.32 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' L F U' F' D2 F' D L2 B' D
3967	Jul 3, 2014 8:12:08 PM	00:10.74 U L2 U' R2 B2 D U B2 U F2 D' B U L2 D L B2 F2 D' R L' U2
3966	Jul 3, 2014 8:11:12 PM	00:13.04 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U B' L' D R B' R2 U R2 U F2 U2
3965	Jul 3, 2014 8:09:51 PM	00:11.14 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F R B2 D B2 L' B' L U' L
3964	Jul 3, 2014 8:09:00 PM	00:12.33 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U F' D' R' L D' B2 R2 F R L2
3963	Jul 3, 2014 8:07:59 PM	00:12.11 R2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' B' R' B R F' D2 U F2 U' L'
3962	Jul 3, 2014 8:07:31 PM	00:11.34 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U R D' F' D' U' L' F' L2 D2 R
3961	Jul 3, 2014 8:07:08 PM	00:13.33 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' D2 L B' F' R D R' U2 L' U2
3960	Jul 3, 2014 8:06:40 PM	00:15.91 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B' D2 L' F' D' L' D2 R' D' U
3959	Jul 3, 2014 8:06:16 PM	00:11.47 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F B2 U R L2 B' L2 D L' B' U'
3958	Jul 3, 2014 8:05:27 PM	00:11.43 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R' B D' L' B2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 D'
3957	Jul 3, 2014 8:00:16 PM	00:15.17 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D B' D R2 L' U2 F2 D U
3956	Jul 3, 2014 7:59:49 PM	00:11.00 D B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' D' L' U2 F L2 F R2 U2
3955	Jul 3, 2014 7:59:28 PM	00:10.33 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 F D B2 L2 U L2 F2 L B F2 U'
3954	Jul 3, 2014 7:59:03 PM	00:13.21 D' L2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 U B2 U R U2 B L F' U F' R D2 B D2
3953	Jul 3, 2014 7:58:39 PM	00:12.90 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 L F R' B2 D2 R F' R2 D2 U'
3952	Jul 3, 2014 7:58:14 PM	00:13.92 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L F' U' B L' U L U2 R D U'
3951	Jul 3, 2014 7:57:49 PM	00:11.17 R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 U R F U2 F L B L U' B' R' U
3950	Jul 3, 2014 7:57:20 PM	00:12.42 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' B D2 L D F' R U2 L' B2 L'
3949	Jul 3, 2014 7:56:56 PM	00:13.58 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R D B' R' B2 F U' L' F2
3948	Jul 3, 2014 7:56:33 PM	00:12.02 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F U' L' F2 R D R' U B U'
3947	Jul 3, 2014 7:51:25 PM	00:10.78 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R B' D R L U' B2 D'
3946	Jul 3, 2014 7:51:04 PM	00:10.07 D U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 B' D F U' R2 L F R' U L2 D
3945	Jul 3, 2014 7:50:38 PM	00:12.26 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R' U B2 D2 R L2 F' U F' U2
3944	Jul 3, 2014 7:50:09 PM	00:12.19 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D U L2 U' B2 R2 B' L B2 R' F U' R' B L2 U
3943	Jul 3, 2014 7:10:48 PM	00:11.71 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 D2 B F' L' U B' L' B U2 L D' U2
3942	Jul 3, 2014 7:08:52 PM	00:12.21 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L' R2 F' R2 L' U R F R2 B L
3941	Jul 3, 2014 7:07:27 PM	00:11.79 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 D B' R U' B R F' U' B2 L B
3940	Jul 3, 2014 7:06:53 PM	00:14.45 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 D' F L' D2 B' R' D B' U2
3939	Jul 3, 2014 7:06:29 PM	00:12.13 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 L F L D U2 F' L' U B U2
3938	Jul 3, 2014 7:06:02 PM	00:12.30 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U B U2 R' F' L2 D' F' L' D2 F2
3937	Jul 3, 2014 7:05:33 PM	00:11.04 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U2 L U R U' F U2 L D' L2 D'
3936	Jul 3, 2014 7:04:57 PM	00:12.68 R2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' R L' D B D' L F L' U2 R2 D2
3935	Jul 3, 2014 7:04:25 PM	00:12.83 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B' R' B U2 F' L' F U' L'
3934	Jul 3, 2014 7:03:54 PM	00:11.84 D F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 F D U L F' L2 B' R F' L2 U'
3933	Jul 3, 2014 2:59:24 PM	00:12.76 D B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L U' B' L2 B2 R2 D' F' U R' U'
3932	Jul 3, 2014 2:59:02 PM	00:12.88 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F' U' L' U' B R' F2 U2 R' L'
3931	Jul 3, 2014 2:58:37 PM	00:13.12 D B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D F' D B2 R2 U R' B2 L2 B' D2
3930	Jul 3, 2014 2:58:10 PM	00:10.70 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D U F2 D' B2 F2 L' U R' B' D2 F' D R2 U R'
3929	Jul 3, 2014 2:57:48 PM	00:12.62 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 L' F' L D2 F' L' B' U' L D'
3928	Jul 3, 2014 2:57:25 PM	00:12.41 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L' F' D U B' R L U2 R' L2 U'
3927	Jul 3, 2014 2:56:27 PM	00:12.04 L2 D B2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R D2 F U2 B R' U2 B' U2 L
3926	Jul 3, 2014 2:56:03 PM	00:13.83 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 D B2 D R2 B R2 B2 L' U' B' L2 B
3925	Jul 3, 2014 2:55:39 PM	00:13.71 D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B R' B U' F D' U R' B2 L U
3924	Jul 3, 2014 2:55:16 PM	00:10.98 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B' D' U2 B L2 D R L D' L'
3923	Jul 3, 2014 2:54:54 PM	00:10.21 U F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F U R' B2 U2 B2 R' F R B U
3922	Jul 3, 2014 2:54:21 PM	00:12.19 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U B' R' B' L U R L' B U' F'
3921	Jul 3, 2014 2:53:46 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 R' F2 L2 U' R' D R B F2 D2 U
3920	Jul 3, 2014 2:53:08 PM	00:14.30 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' B' L B' R B' U' F2 L F' D U2
3919	Jul 3, 2014 2:52:44 PM	00:12.03 B2 F2 D B2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L F2 D2 B U F L D'
3918	Jul 3, 2014 2:52:22 PM	00:11.93 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 B F2 L U2 F D' F2 D' B R2 L'
3917	Jul 3, 2014 2:52:00 PM	00:10.55 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 D' U' F' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 R2 U2
3916	Jul 3, 2014 2:51:38 PM	00:10.45 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F' R D' B' U' R' L U' B' D' U'
3915	Jul 3, 2014 2:51:09 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' L D' L2 U2 R' F2 U' R' F R
3914	Jul 3, 2014 2:50:47 PM	00:13.66 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F D2 R B' F' D2 L2 D' L2 U2
3913	Jul 3, 2014 2:50:24 PM	00:12.00 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L' U2 L' U L' B' U2 L B2 L'
3912	Jul 3, 2014 2:50:02 PM	00:11.09 F2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B' F D L U' R' B' R' F L
3911	Jul 3, 2014 2:49:04 PM	00:12.59 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L' B L' U B D2 B2 D2 R' D
3910	Jul 3, 2014 2:48:41 PM	00:11.23 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 B2 D B2 L2 U F L' B' R' L F' L F' U R U2
3909	Jul 3, 2014 2:48:12 PM	00:14.43 U2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' L' U' B' D' R' F' L2 U'
3908	Jul 3, 2014 2:47:46 PM	00:12.26 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 B U' R' B L F L U2 F2 L D'
3907	Jul 3, 2014 2:47:23 PM	00:13.08 U2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R' L' U' L' U' L D2 U
3906	Jul 3, 2014 2:46:58 PM	00:15.12 B2 D L2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 D R U L U R' D' R B' L D2
3905	Jul 3, 2014 2:46:33 PM	00:12.27 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' B2 D L2 B' U' R U F2 U F D2 U' L D
3904	Jul 3, 2014 2:46:10 PM	00:11.74 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' L D2 U R D L2 D F' D' U'
3903	Jul 3, 2014 2:45:47 PM	00:13.41 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U R' U F D F U R2 L2 B F' L'
3902	Jul 3, 2014 2:45:23 PM	00:13.16 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B L D' L B' R U L2 D'
3901	Jul 3, 2014 2:44:59 PM	00:12.11 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U F R D L' D B D' U' F' R2 B2 U2
3900	Jul 3, 2014 2:44:32 PM	00:11.60 U2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B' F' D' L F2 L2 D2 L B' F2
3899	Jul 3, 2014 2:43:32 PM	00:13.31 R2 D L2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 U' R' F' D B2 R' D' R' B2 F2 L'
3898	Jul 3, 2014 2:43:06 PM	00:11.65 U2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' F' L' U' B2 D R' U F L2 U'
3897	Jul 3, 2014 2:40:55 PM	00:11.38 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 B D B2 D2 F' L' U2 F D L2
3896	Jul 3, 2014 2:39:05 PM	00:11.78 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U F L F' R U F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2
3895	Jul 3, 2014 2:38:41 PM	00:12.13 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B' F2 D2 R L' D' L' F2 U B U'
3894	Jul 3, 2014 2:38:17 PM	00:12.62 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' U' R' U' R2 L' B' D2 B' R U2
3893	Jul 3, 2014 2:37:52 PM	00:13.11 D F2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R D L2 B' U L' B F2 L F D'
3892	Jul 3, 2014 2:37:22 PM	00:13.37 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U' F' D R D' B2 D2 R D' U2
3891	Jul 3, 2014 2:36:57 PM	00:13.83 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F' D2 R' B F U R2 B D' L' U'
3890	Jul 3, 2014 2:36:33 PM	00:14.40 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B' D' R B2 U2 R2 F' L F U2
3889	Jul 3, 2014 2:36:05 PM	00:13.15 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U F' R U L D2 U F U F2 U' F2
3888	Jul 3, 2014 2:35:39 PM	00:13.05 D U F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F D F U F D L' D2 R' D2 U
3887	Jul 3, 2014 2:35:13 PM	00:10.26 U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D R2 U' B R2 F2 L B2 F R2 U L' U2
3886	Jul 3, 2014 2:34:43 PM	00:11.98 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L B2 D' R B2 L B' L2 F' R
3885	Jul 3, 2014 2:34:02 PM	00:11.86 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U R' B' F2 D' U2 R' D B2 D2 F2 U'
3884	Jul 3, 2014 2:33:39 PM	00:13.25 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R' F L2 F2 R' U R L' F' L' D'
3883	Jul 3, 2014 2:33:10 PM	00:11.28 D' L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D' R' D L' D' F2 D2 U'
3882	Jul 3, 2014 2:32:37 PM	00:13.64 U F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F R B2 L2 D' U2 L D U2 L' B'
3881	Jul 3, 2014 2:32:13 PM	00:12.24 L2 U L2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 F' U L B' L F L U B2 R L'
3880	Jul 3, 2014 2:31:50 PM	00:13.78 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L' D B2 L D' U2 F L' U2 F' D'
3879	Jul 3, 2014 2:31:28 PM	00:11.86 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' L D' F' U2 R' F2 U2 B2
3878	Jul 3, 2014 2:31:00 PM	00:10.23 L2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U' B D' L D' B R B' R F' L2 U
3877	Jul 3, 2014 2:30:35 PM	00:13.34 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U B' L' U F2 D' R' U B' D2 U
3876	Jul 3, 2014 2:30:12 PM	00:11.15 R2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U L' U R B D L2 F' L2 U' L' D2
3875	Jul 3, 2014 2:29:42 PM	00:11.27 U2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' D F U2 B D2 R' L' U' L2 F' D
3874	Jul 3, 2014 2:29:12 PM	00:11.28 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B R L2 U2 L' D R' B2 R F' L'
3873	Jul 3, 2014 2:28:34 PM	00:13.79 D R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 D B' L D F' L' D R U'
3872	Jul 3, 2014 2:28:14 PM	00:11.96 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' U B' R D2 L2 D L' U' B'
3871	Jul 3, 2014 2:27:45 PM	00:11.45 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L B R U R' D U2
3870	Jul 3, 2014 2:27:17 PM	00:12.43 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D' L' B D R' U F' L U2 L D'
3869	Jul 3, 2014 2:26:55 PM	00:12.38 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 U' B L' F2 D' U2 F' D B' R U2
3868	Jul 3, 2014 2:26:25 PM	00:13.10 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F' U2 L B D U2 B' R F' U'
3867	Jul 3, 2014 2:26:02 PM	00:13.84 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 U R' B F' U2 R B L' F2 D L' U'
3866	Jul 3, 2014 2:25:30 PM	00:14.17 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' F' R U2 L' B2 D B U2 R2 L U2
3865	Jul 3, 2014 2:25:06 PM	00:13.41 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L2 B L' B2 U' F D' L' B' F2 L2 D2
3864	Jul 3, 2014 2:24:41 PM	00:08.89 B2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' U B' R D B2 L' D2 R2 B L' D
3863	Jul 3, 2014 2:24:19 PM	00:12.03 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D' B U F' D2 B2 U' R' B L D
3862	Jul 3, 2014 2:23:51 PM	00:13.43 B2 D L2 B2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' R B R2 D' B' U B L D U'
3861	Jul 3, 2014 2:23:29 PM	00:11.47 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' U F2 U2 L D L D B L' U2 B' D
3860	Jul 3, 2014 2:23:02 PM	00:12.20 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R U F' D2 U' L2 U2 B2 R D U'
3859	Jul 3, 2014 2:22:41 PM	00:10.04 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' B' F2 U2 L U' L' F D2 R2 U2
3858	Jul 3, 2014 2:22:14 PM	00:12.27 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U2 F' R' U' B F2 U' L D F2 L' U'
3857	Jul 3, 2014 2:21:50 PM	00:09.97 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U L D L F' L2 U F U2 B F' U
3856	Jul 3, 2014 2:21:20 PM	00:15.86 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F' D2 F R' L' D' B' R' B2
3855	Jul 3, 2014 2:20:59 PM	00:11.71 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L' D F D R' L2 U' L B'
3854	Jul 3, 2014 2:20:34 PM	00:11.99 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 D L D2 R B D' B' U L B2 F U2
3853	Jul 3, 2014 2:20:06 PM	00:12.38 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B L' F2 D2 L D' R' D2 R2 D
3852	Jul 3, 2014 2:19:47 PM	00:10.99 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 R B2 F' R' B2 D2 F' R' U' L
3851	Jul 3, 2014 2:19:23 PM	00:11.85 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D L' D' L' B R' L' D B' L2 D' F
3850	Jul 3, 2014 2:19:00 PM	00:10.42 U L2 D2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' D L2 D' B' R B L F U'
3849	Jul 3, 2014 2:18:28 PM	00:13.07 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R' U' R B' F' R2 U' F D' U2
3848	Jul 3, 2014 2:18:09 PM	00:10.49 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L F' R2 B D2 L2 F D
3847	Jul 3, 2014 2:17:45 PM	00:11.96 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D R' B2 F2 D' R' F D U L' F U2
3846	Jul 3, 2014 2:17:15 PM	00:16.16 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D R2 L2 D B2 L R2 U2 B' R2 D' R' F L' F2 R
3845	Jul 3, 2014 2:16:37 PM	00:12.80 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 U L2 D' B R' U' L' B2 U2 F L2 F2 L2
3844	Jul 3, 2014 2:16:13 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B D B U R2 B' R L B' R
3843	Jul 3, 2014 2:15:51 PM	00:11.61 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U B' F D F' R' L F2 D' R' F2 D2
3842	Jul 3, 2014 2:15:29 PM	00:11.24 D B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L D' F2 L' U' B' U R' L2 B
3841	Jul 3, 2014 2:15:04 PM	00:13.41 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L F L2 D U R U2 L' U2 F
3840	Jul 3, 2014 2:14:42 PM	00:10.11 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' F U' F' U' L2 F2 R' D2 F' R' U'
3839	Jul 3, 2014 2:14:20 PM	00:10.82 F2 D U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' R F' U' L B D2 L U F L U2
3838	Jul 3, 2014 2:13:43 PM	00:11.77 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 F' D' R' U' B D' R2 B' R L' U
3837	Jul 3, 2014 2:13:15 PM	00:11.21 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' D' B' L D2 L B' L' B U2
3836	Jul 3, 2014 2:12:42 PM	00:14.09 L2 D2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 U' L2 U' L B2 F2 D R2 F' D' B2 R U2
3835	Jul 3, 2014 2:12:17 PM	00:13.45 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 L2 F U L D B D' B2 F' U F'
3834	Jul 3, 2014 2:11:51 PM	00:11.22 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U B2 U' F' R2 D R2 F D' R' B2 L2 D' U'
3833	Jul 3, 2014 2:11:23 PM	00:12.76 R2 D' U2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L' D' U2 B D2 F' L2 B2 R' F'
3832	Jul 3, 2014 2:10:53 PM	00:11.22 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D R2 F' D' L' F R' B' L' D B2 F2 R
3831	Jul 3, 2014 2:10:29 PM	00:11.15 B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U L D' B' F' R' D' F2 D2 U' R2
3830	Jul 3, 2014 2:09:59 PM	00:11.91 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D U' B2 U' B' L' U F' R F L D F' R L U
3829	Jul 3, 2014 2:09:35 PM	00:12.82 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D L B F2 L' D' B F2 U R2 F R'
3828	Jul 3, 2014 2:09:06 PM	00:12.31 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L B2 U F' D' B F R' B2 U2
3827	Jul 3, 2014 2:08:30 PM	00:11.41 D F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 B R' D' L B' L2 U2 F2 L' B U2
3826	Jul 3, 2014 2:08:07 PM	00:12.99 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R D F L' F2 R' U B D F' U2
3825	Jul 3, 2014 2:07:40 PM	00:12.06 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' R2 D F R B' R2 F' L D' L
3824	Jul 3, 2014 2:07:10 PM	00:13.58 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 B' U F R2 L' D' L2 F' D2 R L'
3823	Jul 3, 2014 2:06:46 PM	00:11.99 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D U L2 F' L' D2 F' R B2 U R L2 B
3822	Jul 3, 2014 2:06:10 PM	00:11.53 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U F R' L F R F' D F' R' L
3821	Jul 3, 2014 2:00:55 PM	00:08.00 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R U L2 F' R F2 D B' D2 F U2
3820	Jul 3, 2014 2:00:14 PM	00:15.42 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 B2 R' F D' R2 F' D2 L U2 B F' D
3819	Jul 3, 2014 1:59:48 PM	00:12.25 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L B' F U B2 U L F' U R U'
3818	Jul 3, 2014 1:59:23 PM	00:13.21 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U' B D B L' D' B2 R2 D' U2 F' U2
3817	Jul 3, 2014 1:59:01 PM	00:12.02 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D B2 U L2 F R D' B D2 B R2 U' F2 R' D
3816	Jul 3, 2014 1:58:33 PM	00:12.75 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' R B2 U' L F2 D2 L' D B' D2
3815	Jul 3, 2014 1:58:04 PM	00:11.79 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' F L' B U2 L U2 F' R
3814	Jul 3, 2014 1:57:31 PM	00:13.26 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D L U' R' B' F2 R' D L D F2 U
3813	Jul 2, 2014 10:52:50 PM	00:10.55 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 R' F' R2 U2 B R D2 B' R' D2 U'
3812	Jul 2, 2014 10:52:29 PM	00:11.24 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' B' R U' F L D2 R' B U2
3811	Jul 2, 2014 10:51:51 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' D R B L D L U2 R' B2 U'
3810	Jul 2, 2014 10:51:28 PM	00:13.14 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' U F2 U2 F' D B2 F D F R' B2 R' D'
3809	Jul 2, 2014 10:50:58 PM	00:14.21 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U B2 R2 L2 D B R L2 U L B2 D' B' D2 F L
3808	Jul 2, 2014 10:50:34 PM	00:12.47 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U L' U' B2 U' L' F R2 D R' D2
3807	Jul 2, 2014 10:50:03 PM	00:13.46 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F' D L' F' D2 B' U2 R U2 F' L2
3806	Jul 2, 2014 10:49:34 PM	00:13.27 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B' L' B F2 D2 L' B L D' L2
3805	Jul 2, 2014 10:48:35 PM	00:12.18 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R F' R F' L2 F2 D' B' U2
3804	Jul 2, 2014 10:48:07 PM	00:13.61 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U' B' U2 B' R F' D L' B D' B2
3803	Jul 2, 2014 10:47:29 PM	00:11.45 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' F' L F' D2 R L2 U2 F U B
3802	Jul 2, 2014 10:47:00 PM	00:13.26 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U F' U' B' R' B F U2 B D L' U'
3801	Jul 2, 2014 10:46:37 PM	00:12.05 D R2 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R U2 L2 F' R' D' B' R
3800	Jul 2, 2014 10:46:02 PM	00:10.00 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B U2 R F2 D' R' L' U R'
3799	Jul 2, 2014 10:45:36 PM	00:11.62 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F' L' F2 D' R L' F R B2 L'
3798	Jul 2, 2014 10:45:05 PM	00:13.86 U R2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U R2 B R' U' F' L' F2 R2 D' F2 L' U2
3797	Jul 2, 2014 10:44:44 PM	00:11.88 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D U' L B' R' F' R L2 D U' F' R2 U'
3796	Jul 2, 2014 10:43:45 PM	00:13.62 B2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' F U2 L F D U2 B F' L2
3795	Jul 2, 2014 10:42:51 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D' R' D2 B' F D' R' F D2 F2 R' L
3794	Jul 2, 2014 10:42:08 PM	00:09.87 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R B' L2 F' L' B' D U2 R L' D'
3793	Jul 2, 2014 10:41:45 PM	00:13.42 D F2 D F2 L2 D R2 D B2 D U2 B' L' D' R2 F' U R2 L' U2 F' D2
3792	Jul 2, 2014 10:41:22 PM	00:13.79 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 B L D' L2 F' R L' B D U' B2
3791	Jul 2, 2014 10:40:53 PM	00:13.46 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 U L F D U2 R2 B' U R2 B' U'
3790	Jul 2, 2014 10:40:30 PM	00:11.94 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R' F L' D2 R2 F D' R2 B U
3789	Jul 2, 2014 10:40:03 PM	00:12.85 U R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U R' U B D' B F' D' R2 U L'
3788	Jul 2, 2014 10:39:38 PM	00:11.62 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D U' B2 F2 D' B' R' F R B2 R2 B R2 D' L' U2
3787	Jul 2, 2014 10:39:15 PM	00:08.83 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 F' D B D B' D' L' B2 U F2 D
3786	Jul 2, 2014 10:38:49 PM	00:13.61 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L' U' F U' F' R D' B D2 F U'
3785	Jul 2, 2014 10:38:24 PM	00:12.81 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L B2 U' L F D' B2 D' R D2 U'
3784	Jul 2, 2014 10:38:02 PM	00:11.27 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U2 B' F' U' L D2 R' U2 L D R2
3783	Jul 2, 2014 10:37:42 PM	00:10.44 L2 D' F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L B2 F U' B' R2 B' D U' R'
3782	Jul 2, 2014 10:37:17 PM	00:13.70 R2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R L2 B D R2 U' B L2 F' R2
3781	Jul 2, 2014 10:36:54 PM	00:10.66 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 D' U' F' U R D B' U L F U F D2
3780	Jul 2, 2014 10:36:27 PM	00:12.49 D' U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U F2 R' L D' R' F R2 D2 R L F U2
3779	Jul 2, 2014 10:36:00 PM	00:14.35 D R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B R' U2 B F2 R L' F U' B2 R'
3778	Jul 2, 2014 10:35:38 PM	00:11.63 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R F2 U B L2 D' U2
3777	Jul 2, 2014 10:35:14 PM	00:13.97 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' L' D2 F' R D2 R U' B L F'
3776	Jul 2, 2014 10:34:19 PM	00:07.93 U F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F' R' U R F2 U R' B L' D
3775	Jul 2, 2014 10:33:55 PM	00:11.54 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 F' L2 B R F' L U F2 U2 L
3774	Jul 2, 2014 10:33:26 PM	00:12.58 U L2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L' F D R L' D L2 F R2 L'
3773	Jul 2, 2014 10:33:03 PM	00:14.03 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' B R D2 U' R2 U2
3772	Jul 2, 2014 10:32:36 PM	00:13.01 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 U' R2 B R' B' F' R F
3771	Jul 2, 2014 10:32:11 PM	00:11.31 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R F2 L' D B R B2 U2 R B' U
3770	Jul 2, 2014 10:31:46 PM	00:13.43 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D L B' R2 F2 L D2 F U F2 U
3769	Jul 2, 2014 10:31:22 PM	00:11.97 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 L2 U2 L' D' B R2 F2 D U' F' U F D2
3768	Jul 2, 2014 10:30:51 PM	00:12.77 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U F U2 B' D R' F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U
3767	Jul 2, 2014 10:30:23 PM	00:12.18 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 U R' B L2 F' D' B' L D2 F U
3766	Jul 2, 2014 10:28:23 PM	00:12.30 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' R U2 L' D2 L D' R2 U R2 L U2
3765	Jul 2, 2014 10:27:57 PM	00:13.61 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L R2 U2 B U R' B L2 D B
3764	Jul 2, 2014 10:27:28 PM	00:11.84 F2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R' U' L2 U' B2 F D F2 D2 U
3763	Jul 2, 2014 10:27:03 PM	00:11.60 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R' B' F2 R B D' F' D F' R' U'
3762	Jul 2, 2014 10:26:32 PM	00:11.83 R2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' L F' R2 L B' D U2 L B R2 D'
3761	Jul 2, 2014 10:26:09 PM	00:12.94 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 U B2 L B' F' U' F' R2 L' F R' L' U2
3760	Jul 2, 2014 10:25:36 PM	00:11.68 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R' F D' L F' R F D' U' R' U2
3759	Jul 2, 2014 9:58:12 PM	00:16.23 D' U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F' L2 D2 L D' F U R F L U
3758	Jul 2, 2014 9:57:48 PM	00:14.16 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R' D' R2 B R2 L' D R2 B' F U'
3757	Jul 2, 2014 9:57:24 PM	00:14.16 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L D2 B D' L U' F U2 F2 L
3756	Jul 2, 2014 9:56:57 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' L D' F' U' L U B L2 F R U'
3755	Jul 2, 2014 9:56:26 PM	00:11.81 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' B' L' D2 F' L B2 U' L' F L2 D'
3754	Jul 2, 2014 9:55:45 PM	00:13.65 U L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 R' D2 U' F' U B2
3753	Jul 2, 2014 9:55:18 PM	00:12.47 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R U R2 B D' B' U' L B D2
3752	Jul 2, 2014 9:54:56 PM	00:11.55 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F D2 U' F' D' U2 F R' D R2
3751	Jul 2, 2014 9:54:37 PM	00:10.02 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L B U' B' R U F' L' D' R'
3750	Jul 2, 2014 9:54:17 PM	00:11.32 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' F D' R2 L' B L B' L' F2 L'
3749	Jul 2, 2014 9:53:54 PM	00:12.20 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' B R2 F U R2 L' F' L2 B D'
3748	Jul 2, 2014 9:52:49 PM	00:12.43 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R' B F D' F L' F L2 B' D2
3747	Jul 2, 2014 9:52:22 PM	00:12.48 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' U2 R U2 L B L F2 R B' D' F2
3746	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:58 PM	00:13.07 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L F D2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L' B U2
3745	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:31 PM	00:14.22 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 F2 U2 L B U2 F D L B U' F D2 U2
3744	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:07 PM	00:10.79 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 U' B' R F U' B F L' B U'
3743	Jul 2, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:12.40 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U F' U' F R B L U' B D' L2
3742	Jul 2, 2014 9:50:23 PM	00:12.87 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F R2 L' D' U' L F2 L2 B L F2
3741	Jul 2, 2014 9:49:38 PM	00:11.19 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R F D' U R' B F2 D B2 D' U'
3740	Jul 2, 2014 9:49:06 PM	00:12.97 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F' U2 R F' L' D U2 B2 R2 U2
3739	Jul 2, 2014 9:48:38 PM	00:14.35 D B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' B R2 D U2 B U2 R2 F2 U
3738	Jul 2, 2014 9:48:19 PM	00:09.76 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' U' B' D' B' R' B' F R U'
3737	Jul 2, 2014 9:47:52 PM	00:12.59 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B' R U L2 F U' L' B' U' R' B'
3736	Jul 2, 2014 9:47:12 PM	00:11.98 U L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U F D' R L B' D' F' L' D L'
3735	Jul 2, 2014 9:46:47 PM	00:11.47 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R' B U' L F L B R2 L U2
3734	Jul 2, 2014 9:46:16 PM	00:14.72 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U F R' L2 B' R' L U L' F' U2
3733	Jul 2, 2014 9:45:53 PM	00:13.87 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R F D2 U2 F L' F' D L' B U2
3732	Jul 2, 2014 9:45:32 PM	00:10.15 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 B U' F2 D2 R2 B' R B2 R2 F2 U'
3731	Jul 2, 2014 9:45:10 PM	00:12.21 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B F2 D' R' F' L2 D U2 R' F L
3730	Jul 2, 2014 9:44:45 PM	00:14.18 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D2 R' D F2 L' F' R2 B' D R' U'
3729	Jul 2, 2014 9:44:24 PM	00:10.70 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R F' U' B' U B' L F' U F' U'
3728	Jul 2, 2014 9:44:01 PM	00:13.01 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R D B' D B F2 U R' L F2
3727	Jul 2, 2014 9:43:28 PM	00:13.36 D B2 D L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B' D' F2 U' F' U R' D2 F L2
3726	Jul 2, 2014 9:43:06 PM	00:12.61 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' L' D' R' U2 R2 F D' B' R' F' U'
3725	Jul 2, 2014 9:42:43 PM	00:13.43 L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B' D B' L' D B U2 L D2 R' U2
3724	Jul 2, 2014 9:42:20 PM	00:11.74 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' R F R L' F' R2 L' B2 L D'
3723	Jul 2, 2014 9:41:56 PM	00:12.06 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R D L' B L B D2 B' D U L'
3722	Jul 2, 2014 9:41:36 PM	00:10.10 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F L' U' F L D' R' B D'
3721	Jul 2, 2014 9:41:11 PM	00:12.91 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' U2 B' D U R U B' F R
3720	Jul 2, 2014 9:40:52 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U F2 D' F D' B U2 R L B2 F' D R' U'
3719	Jul 2, 2014 9:40:24 PM	00:11.68 U' R2 U2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B' R B2 F R' U L2 U' L2 B U2
3718	Jul 2, 2014 9:40:00 PM	00:11.87 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' F D R2 B' U' L' F' U2 F' L U'
3717	Jul 2, 2014 9:39:38 PM	00:12.17 U F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' B' U2 F' R' L B2 D L2 F R'
3716	Jul 2, 2014 9:39:17 PM	00:12.66 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U R2 L B' R' L F U L' U2
3715	Jul 2, 2014 9:38:50 PM	00:11.99 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 B U' R2 F D2 R' B U F2 D
3714	Jul 2, 2014 9:38:17 PM	00:14.00 R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D U' R' U' F D' L' F U'
3713	Jul 2, 2014 9:37:55 PM	00:11.91 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R F2 R' D2 B2 D R F'
3712	Jul 2, 2014 9:37:31 PM	00:13.10 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U' B U' F' R' U' F' D' L' U R2 U2
3711	Jul 2, 2014 9:37:00 PM	00:15.01 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L' B F2 R2 U' R F R L2 U2
3710	Jul 2, 2014 9:36:37 PM	00:12.24 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D U' L' B U L2 B F' R F2 D2 F2 D'
3709	Jul 2, 2014 9:36:04 PM	00:11.38 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D B R' B' D' B' D F R2 F R' L'
3708	Jul 2, 2014 9:35:41 PM	00:11.22 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' R U B' L D' R' U2 B D2 U2
3707	Jul 2, 2014 9:35:13 PM	00:14.40 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F L' B' R F2 D F R' D2 L
3706	Jul 2, 2014 9:34:43 PM	00:11.77 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F R D2 L2 U' B R D U2 F2
3705	Jul 2, 2014 9:34:21 PM	00:11.38 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' U' L' U2 B D' R' D' U' L' B2 F D'
3704	Jul 2, 2014 9:33:59 PM	00:11.68 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L' B' D' R2 U' B F2 L D
3703	Jul 2, 2014 9:33:25 PM	00:13.02 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D' R2 F L' B2 F2 D F' D2 L2 B R2
3702	Jul 2, 2014 9:33:02 PM	00:13.45 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' B' U R B2 L2 F R' L2 F' D
3701	Jul 2, 2014 9:32:42 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 D U R B' F2 D R L' B' U' R' L D2
3700	Jul 2, 2014 9:32:17 PM	00:14.84 D B2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F R L B2 D R' F2 D L F2 U'
3699	Jul 2, 2014 9:31:56 PM	00:12.63 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 L F2 L D' F R B L B2 L2
3698	Jul 2, 2014 9:30:54 PM	00:13.84 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 B' R B' U' R' D' U' F' R D'
3697	Jul 2, 2014 9:30:30 PM	00:12.78 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R L2 U2 F U' L U L D2
3696	Jul 2, 2014 9:30:06 PM	00:13.52 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' L' U2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 R D
3695	Jul 2, 2014 9:29:43 PM	00:12.01 D F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 F R' D' B L' D' R2 F2 U2 R'
3694	Jul 2, 2014 9:29:12 PM	00:11.73 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B' L F2 U B D B L U' R D
3693	Jul 2, 2014 9:28:34 PM	00:13.47 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 F' R' D R B' U' F2 R' U' L' D
3692	Jul 2, 2014 9:28:12 PM	00:10.97 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 D2 L F' R' U' R' L' F' D' R2 B'
3691	Jul 2, 2014 9:27:50 PM	00:11.51 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R B' D' U' B R' B D' L D2 U
3690	Jul 2, 2014 9:27:25 PM	00:13.79 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' U' B' F' D F U R U'
3689	Jul 2, 2014 9:27:00 PM	00:11.45 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R' B' F2 L2 U L2 U' R' D R'
3688	Jul 2, 2014 9:26:42 PM	00:09.92 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U R U F' D2 B R U' R'
3687	Jul 2, 2014 9:26:16 PM	00:11.65 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L B F' U' R D' U' R' L' D2
3686	Jul 2, 2014 9:25:54 PM	00:09.85 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' L2 F' L F R' D U R B2
3685	Jul 2, 2014 9:25:31 PM	00:11.90 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D U2 R2 U B2 U2 L D2 L' B' L F' R2 B' D2 L' U'
3684	Jul 2, 2014 9:24:58 PM	00:13.46 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 B' L U L2 D2 F' U2 B' R' D F2
3683	Jul 2, 2014 9:24:25 PM	00:14.94 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F' U B2 L' U2 B F2 R' U' R
3682	Jul 2, 2014 9:24:06 PM	00:10.17 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F' U L2 U B' R' B R2 F' L2 U'
3681	Jul 2, 2014 9:23:43 PM	00:12.21 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 B' L F' D2 L' F' U L B2 R' U'
3680	Jul 2, 2014 9:23:19 PM	00:12.27 R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D F U' L2 F2 R' U2 R B' D2 L U2
3679	Jul 2, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:09.50 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' B R2 D B' R D2 B L' D' U2 L'
3678	Jul 2, 2014 9:22:27 PM	00:12.82 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L F' L2 D' B' R' L' U' F2
3677	Jul 2, 2014 9:22:04 PM	00:13.76 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U R' B F' R' B L' D' F2 U B2 F'
3676	Jul 2, 2014 9:21:38 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R U L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' F R' U2
3675	Jul 2, 2014 9:21:13 PM	00:11.45 R2 D U B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 L' F2 R' U B2 L' U' B' R D' U2
3674	Jul 2, 2014 9:20:05 PM	00:12.09 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' D L' B2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 L D'
3673	Jul 2, 2014 9:19:38 PM	00:13.08 B2 U B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L' D2 F' R B' R B2 F2 L U
3672	Jul 2, 2014 9:19:07 PM	00:15.73 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 B' D' B2 L' U' L2 D' R' B2 D2 U
3671	Jul 2, 2014 9:18:43 PM	00:11.25 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 B R' B' L D U' F' L' D U2
3670	Jul 2, 2014 9:18:19 PM	00:11.95 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U F2 L B F U2 R B2 L2 D' U F2
3669	Jul 2, 2014 9:17:53 PM	00:12.19 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R L U' B U' B' R' F2 L2 F'
3668	Jul 2, 2014 9:17:29 PM	00:09.92 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R F R' B R2 B2 U' L' F L2 U
3667	Jul 2, 2014 9:17:06 PM	00:13.10 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F U2 L' B' D U' F' D2 B2 D
3666	Jul 2, 2014 9:16:21 PM	00:12.71 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R' U2 B D L' F' U' L2 D' F2 D2
3665	Jul 2, 2014 9:15:56 PM	00:12.94 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R U' B D2 U L' F2 D B' F U'
3664	Jul 2, 2014 9:14:56 PM	00:11.48 U R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 F' D' U R D L2 B R' L' U L2
3663	Jul 2, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:13.33 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 D U B2 U' B2 L U' F2 L2 U' B' F L' B2 D
3662	Jul 2, 2014 9:13:33 PM	00:09.75 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 U' F' L' F' R2 U' R2
3661	Jul 2, 2014 9:13:11 PM	00:12.61 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D' F' R B' R' L2 D' L2
3660	Jul 2, 2014 9:12:42 PM	00:12.26 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F U2 R F' D2 U B' F' D2 U'
3659	Jul 2, 2014 8:54:42 PM	00:11.21 U F2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 L' F' D U B D' F R' D2 F' U'
3658	Jul 2, 2014 8:54:18 PM	00:11.51 D' B2 D L2 D U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B U' B2 U F R' U' B' L' D2 U'
3657	Jul 2, 2014 8:53:54 PM	00:14.80 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B R' L2 B D2 B F' R B' D
3656	Jul 2, 2014 8:53:29 PM	00:12.04 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B' U L2 B D' L2 B2 R' L' D'
3655	Jul 2, 2014 8:53:05 PM	00:14.91 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R B2 R2 U B2 D2 R F' U2 B'
3654	Jul 2, 2014 8:52:45 PM	00:09.92 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B U L' B2 U2 L F' U2 L F' U
3653	Jul 2, 2014 8:52:21 PM	00:13.38 R2 U' F2 U R2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 D F' R D L2 F' U R' F' D F D
3652	Jul 2, 2014 8:51:59 PM	00:12.45 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R' F' L D' L' D2 U2 F' U2 F
3651	Jul 2, 2014 8:51:37 PM	00:11.62 U F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' U R' F L2 B D' R B2 U2
3650	Jul 2, 2014 8:50:15 PM	00:13.72 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 D F U' B F D2 R' F2 D' U' L'
3649	Jul 2, 2014 8:49:50 PM	00:11.99 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R B' F D F R2 B F2 L
3648	Jul 2, 2014 8:49:28 PM	00:11.56 D L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' B' F' D L2 B' U2 F D2 F'
3647	Jul 2, 2014 8:48:17 PM	00:12.75 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L D' L F' R D2 F D B' U'
3646	Jul 2, 2014 8:47:49 PM	00:14.06 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L D' R2 L' B2 L U2 F' D2
3645	Jul 2, 2014 8:47:27 PM	00:12.47 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R F' D' R' L' U' R2 B2 U F U'
3644	Jul 2, 2014 8:46:55 PM	00:11.31 D R2 U R2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 U B R' U2 B2 L' B2 F L' D' R D2
3643	Jul 2, 2014 8:46:32 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L B U' R' D2 F R2 U' L D2
3642	Jul 2, 2014 8:46:02 PM	00:11.17 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F' L U' F2 U2 F D' U B' R' D'
3641	Jul 2, 2014 8:45:40 PM	00:11.78 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D U L2 F L' B U2 R2 D F D2 R' F D
3640	Jul 2, 2014 8:45:14 PM	00:10.13 B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F R2 B2 U2 L D' F R' B U'
3639	Jul 2, 2014 8:44:53 PM	00:10.54 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B L' F R' L2 B F' D B' L D'
3638	Jul 2, 2014 8:44:16 PM	00:13.69 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D R' B' U2 B2 L U' B D R D2
3637	Jul 2, 2014 8:43:49 PM	00:13.79 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D L2 B' F' U L' B2 U2 L2 U'
3636	Jul 2, 2014 8:43:23 PM	00:11.75 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D B' R L U' B L D F R' L U2
3635	Jul 2, 2014 8:42:59 PM	00:13.91 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L D2 F' R' F2 R' L' B F2 L U'
3634	Jul 2, 2014 8:42:14 PM	00:17.39 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U' B2 U L2 B2 L' B F' R' U B' D2 R U' L' U
3633	Jul 2, 2014 8:41:51 PM	00:12.43 F2 U R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U R' L' D U L2 U' B' F2 L D'
3632	Jul 2, 2014 8:41:24 PM	00:15.57 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U' R2 D' F2 U' B' R2 L' D R' F D U2 R' B' U'
3631	Jul 2, 2014 8:41:04 PM	00:11.01 D' L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U B2 L' R2 U' L2 D' B' L' B' R F' U
3630	Jul 2, 2014 8:40:41 PM	00:14.37 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' L B' F R2 U' L2 D2 R'
3629	Jul 2, 2014 8:40:17 PM	00:12.63 D2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' U' L2 B2 R U2 L' B' F' R2 U L D2 B' F D'
3628	Jul 2, 2014 8:39:28 PM	00:13.30 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 F' D2 R' F2 R B D' F2 D2 L2 U'
3627	Jul 2, 2014 8:38:56 PM	00:13.00 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B' L2 F' D' R' L' F D2 L2 B2 U'
3626	Jul 2, 2014 8:38:33 PM	00:12.33 F2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' D' U2 B L' U2 R F' L' D R2
3625	Jul 2, 2014 8:38:13 PM	00:09.79 B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L' F' U L2 F' D2 B2 L' U' B D2
3624	Jul 2, 2014 8:37:29 PM	00:11.84 D' F2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B' D R' F U2 L' D' B2 F U
3623	Jul 2, 2014 8:36:51 PM	00:12.81 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D U D' U' B' L D' R F2 D F U2 L' D
3622	Jul 2, 2014 8:36:15 PM	00:12.95 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B F R' F2 U B R' D' B2 R2 U
3621	Jul 2, 2014 8:35:48 PM	00:11.30 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D' F2 R2 F2 L' F R2 B D' U
3620	Jul 2, 2014 8:35:20 PM	00:11.53 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' R2 B' R' F' R
3619	Jul 2, 2014 8:35:00 PM	00:11.54 U2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B U' R2 D2 R B L B U2 R' U'
3618	Jul 2, 2014 8:34:38 PM	00:10.73 F2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L F L' U2 R' F' L B R' L2
3617	Jul 2, 2014 8:34:14 PM	00:13.24 U R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L' F2 D' B F' R L2 B' R2 D L2
3616	Jul 2, 2014 8:33:51 PM	00:09.58 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U L' F U' B' R2 B' D' R' U2 B U2
3615	Jul 2, 2014 8:33:23 PM	00:13.26 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R' D2 U' F D' R' B R2 U2 F
3614	Jul 2, 2014 8:32:57 PM	00:11.52 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' D' F' D2 U2 L D U2 B L
3613	Jul 2, 2014 8:32:34 PM	00:10.29 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B' R' F' U2 R F D2 R' D2 U2
3612	Jul 2, 2014 8:32:01 PM	00:13.30 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B' L' F' L' D R2 B' L2 U' L2
3611	Jul 2, 2014 8:31:24 PM	00:12.92 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D' L D2 U' F R L' B F2 D' L2 U2
3610	Jul 2, 2014 8:30:55 PM	00:10.10 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L U' B' D B' L2 D2 R L' B2 U
3609	Jul 2, 2014 8:30:32 PM	00:13.32 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' F' U L2 U B L2 D R U'
3608	Jul 2, 2014 8:30:03 PM	00:12.15 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L F2 U L2 U' B' L' B L2 F2
3607	Jul 2, 2014 8:29:42 PM	00:12.22 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 U' B' D' L U2 F' L2 B R U' F2 D
3606	Jul 2, 2014 8:29:09 PM	00:12.10 F2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 L F2 R2 F R' D F R'
3605	Jul 2, 2014 8:28:42 PM	00:12.60 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' R F' L B R2 D2 F2 L' B' D L'
3604	Jul 2, 2014 8:28:13 PM	00:11.42 F2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R' L2 B2 D F U L2 D F L D2
3603	Jul 2, 2014 8:27:51 PM	00:12.72 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' F R' D' L' B2 D2 L' F L' F
3602	Jul 2, 2014 8:27:26 PM	00:12.80 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R L F U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 L2
3601	Jul 2, 2014 8:27:00 PM	00:14.49 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 B2 U F R2 L' U2 L' D' F R L2 D2
3600	Jul 2, 2014 8:26:35 PM	00:13.38 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B L U2 R' U B D B L B2 U2
3599	Jul 2, 2014 8:26:01 PM	00:12.06 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L F R2 U2 B' D B' D F L U'
3598	Jul 2, 2014 8:25:40 PM	00:11.81 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U L' D' B' U' R L2 B U L B
3597	Jul 2, 2014 8:25:19 PM	00:11.49 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' F R L2 D2 R' L2 F2 D2 U L' U'
3596	Jul 2, 2014 8:24:54 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L F' U2 B2 D' B R D2 R' L F
3595	Jul 2, 2014 8:24:30 PM	00:11.50 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B U L B R' D F2 U2 R F' U'
3594	Jul 2, 2014 8:24:02 PM	00:11.26 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U F2 U R' U B' F L D' L2 F R' F2 U2
3593	Jul 2, 2014 8:23:38 PM	00:12.14 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L' U' B' D U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U'
3592	Jul 2, 2014 8:23:11 PM	00:14.19 D R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U B D' F2 L' U' B D'
3591	Jul 2, 2014 8:22:51 PM	00:10.63 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 D2 R' L' F D' B' U L2 F' L D' U'
3590	Jul 2, 2014 8:22:14 PM	00:13.53 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' U' F' U R' F D R' B2 L' B2 F' D'
3589	Jul 2, 2014 8:21:43 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D L F D2 B2 R F2 D' R L D
3588	Jul 2, 2014 8:21:18 PM	00:11.49 D' U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R' F U' L D' R' U2 R' B2 L
3587	Jul 2, 2014 8:20:52 PM	00:11.72 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F R' L2 U' B2 L' D F2 D2
3586	Jul 2, 2014 8:20:01 PM	00:12.61 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D U2 R' F' R' B D2 B2 D L2 F L'
3585	Jul 2, 2014 8:19:41 PM	00:10.73 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 F L2 D' L D2 U F L D2 F2
3584	Jul 2, 2014 8:19:17 PM	00:13.25 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 F' D' U F L' U' R' U B' L2 U'
3583	Jul 2, 2014 8:17:03 PM	00:12.21 F2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L' B' L U R2 F' R' D2 R' L2 U'
3582	Jul 2, 2014 8:16:33 PM	00:14.56 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U R D' B2 R' B L2 F2 D B' L U'
3581	Jul 2, 2014 8:16:06 PM	00:15.54 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F' R B' R D' L2 D' R U' R'
3580	Jul 2, 2014 8:15:41 PM	00:11.67 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L' U' L B' L' F2 D2 U L D' U
3579	Jul 2, 2014 8:15:21 PM	00:11.18 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L F L U2 R L2 U2 B R' D2
3578	Jul 2, 2014 8:14:35 PM	00:13.31 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' L' F2 D2 F' L2 B' U' B
3577	Jul 2, 2014 8:14:10 PM	00:13.66 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R B' F U L F D' F' U2 L'
3576	Jul 2, 2014 8:13:42 PM	00:11.85 F2 U L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B F' R' D' R2 F U' B D R U2
3575	Jul 2, 2014 8:13:18 PM	00:13.54 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U2 F' L D2 R B' L' D' L' B' R U
3574	Jul 2, 2014 8:12:55 PM	00:11.00 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' B' U2 R D U' F' D2 U2
3573	Jul 2, 2014 8:12:32 PM	00:11.11 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R' L2 U F U2 B R' B R U'
3572	Jul 2, 2014 8:12:00 PM	00:13.55 F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' R F2 R2 F' L' D' L' D' R'
3571	Jul 2, 2014 8:11:35 PM	00:12.71 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D' R D U' R B' F' U2 R2 U' L' U2
3570	Jul 2, 2014 8:11:12 PM	00:12.73 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F L' D' U2 R L B D U2 L' U2
3569	Jul 2, 2014 8:10:39 PM	00:13.45 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D R' U F2 D' B U' F U2 F' L2 U'
3568	Jul 2, 2014 8:10:16 PM	00:13.45 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R D R' F' R' U' F' L' B' R2 U2
3567	Jul 2, 2014 8:07:32 PM	00:10.48 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F D2 R B2 U L2 D' R' F2 U'
3566	Jul 2, 2014 8:07:06 PM	00:13.23 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F U' B2 L2 B' U2 R U2 R D U'
3565	Jul 2, 2014 8:06:44 PM	00:13.03 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L' B' U L' B2 F U B R L' D2
3564	Jul 2, 2014 8:06:20 PM	00:11.76 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B D' R U2 B F D' U' L' F2 U2
3563	Jul 2, 2014 8:05:53 PM	00:12.77 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 F' D F2 U' B' L D U L B2
3562	Jul 2, 2014 8:05:28 PM	00:10.68 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 U B' F L' D L B' R L B U
3561	Jul 2, 2014 8:05:04 PM	00:11.47 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D L D B F L U' L U' L D' L'
3560	Jul 2, 2014 8:04:43 PM	00:11.14 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' R' F' R U' F R F' U'
3559	Jul 2, 2014 8:04:22 PM	00:09.16 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B' U' F L' D' B2 D2 B2 F' L D'
3558	Jul 2, 2014 5:58:36 PM	00:12.21 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 L' U F R' U2 R2 D2 B' D' F U'
3557	Jul 2, 2014 5:58:10 PM	00:11.78 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F' D2 R2 F L U L2 U' B' L'
3556	Jul 2, 2014 5:57:45 PM	00:13.19 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 R' D' F L B F2 U' L' U' R2
3555	Jul 2, 2014 5:56:54 PM	00:12.11 U' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' R U' F' L U2 F' D' R D' U'
3554	Jul 2, 2014 5:56:30 PM	00:12.43 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D B L D' U2 L B' D' R L2 F2 D
3553	Jul 2, 2014 5:56:02 PM	00:13.33 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 R2 B' L F' U' B D F2 U2 B' D'
3552	Jul 2, 2014 5:55:37 PM	00:12.45 B2 L2 D B2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F L' U R' U L' F2 U' B F
3551	Jul 2, 2014 5:54:56 PM	00:16.35 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U R2 L2 U2 F R' D' F U' F L F U F U
3550	Jul 2, 2014 5:54:37 PM	00:10.62 D R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D U R2 F2 D2 B' L' F' R B2 F' U B' F2 D' L'
3549	Jul 2, 2014 5:54:12 PM	00:12.53 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' L F' L B D2 L D' L D' R2
3548	Jul 2, 2014 5:53:47 PM	00:11.92 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' F' R' L' B' U' R2 D2 R2 D2
3547	Jul 2, 2014 5:53:27 PM	00:10.80 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F L2 F' R L' D B' R2 U B L
3546	Jul 2, 2014 5:53:05 PM	00:11.42 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R B' U B' D' R' F2 L F L2 D'
3545	Jul 2, 2014 5:52:46 PM	00:11.10 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F' R' D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B' L' D U2
3544	Jul 2, 2014 5:52:21 PM	00:13.02 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R' F2 L' U2 R D B' F2 L2
3543	Jul 2, 2014 5:51:51 PM	00:11.86 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 F L2 F' D F2 L B2 D R L2
3542	Jul 2, 2014 5:51:08 PM	00:15.55 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U R' D' B2 R' D' R' L2 D2
3541	Jul 2, 2014 5:50:38 PM	00:11.99 D R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U' B2 L' D B' R' L D2 U'
3540	Jul 2, 2014 5:50:08 PM	00:13.45 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F D' L2 F' D U2 L' B' R' D' U'
3539	Jul 2, 2014 5:49:40 PM	00:12.70 F2 U B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R D2 R' D2 U L' B U' R2 U'
3538	Jul 2, 2014 5:49:09 PM	00:12.25 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' R B F' D B D L' D' F2 R2
3537	Jul 2, 2014 5:48:45 PM	00:12.41 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R D F R' U B D L' F' U2 F'
3536	Jul 2, 2014 5:48:18 PM	00:12.64 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L U L B R U' L' U' F' L' D2
3535	Jul 2, 2014 5:47:53 PM	00:13.62 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D' F' U' R' L2 U R B2 R2 D2
3534	Jul 2, 2014 5:47:30 PM	00:14.47 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 D U2 B D L U' F' R2 D'
3533	Jul 2, 2014 5:46:57 PM	00:11.84 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L' F' U L2 F2 U' L' B' F2 D U
3532	Jul 2, 2014 5:46:30 PM	00:12.83 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F R B2 U' B R2 U' F2 R' L2 D2
3531	Jul 2, 2014 5:46:08 PM	00:11.24 B2 D F2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R F L2 U L2 B' U2 L' U' R'
3530	Jul 2, 2014 5:45:47 PM	00:10.85 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 L' D' L2 F' R' F' L' U L2 U'
3529	Jul 2, 2014 5:45:02 PM	00:11.49 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D L D B' F2 R L2 F' L F R2 U'
3528	Jul 2, 2014 5:44:00 PM	00:10.26 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 U B2 L2 B F2 L2 U' B R F D R B'
3527	Jul 2, 2014 5:43:03 PM	00:11.85 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R D B2 U' R2 B L2 B D' R' U
3526	Jul 2, 2014 5:42:36 PM	00:13.16 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U' B' R' D F2 D2 B L D2 R L2
3525	Jul 2, 2014 5:41:42 PM	00:11.94 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B' L' U R D' F2 U2 B U' R2 U
3524	Jul 2, 2014 5:41:14 PM	00:14.24 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U' B2 U2 B D2 U2 R U' F' D
3523	Jul 2, 2014 5:40:37 PM	00:13.22 D B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R F' D U2 B F D2 R2 B D'
3522	Jul 2, 2014 5:40:11 PM	00:11.77 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' U' B L2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 U R D' U'
3521	Jul 2, 2014 5:39:44 PM	00:12.55 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U L2 U' F L' U' L' D U F2 L2 D' U'
3520	Jul 2, 2014 5:39:16 PM	00:11.38 L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B R2 U2 R' D R F2 R2 B' R D'
3519	Jul 2, 2014 5:38:50 PM	00:14.55 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B L2 D2 U' R B2 D B' R2 D' U'
3518	Jul 2, 2014 5:38:27 PM	00:12.07 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B' D' U2 B2 F' L U2 R2 B2 U'
3517	Jul 2, 2014 5:36:51 PM	00:13.74 U' F2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 U R2 L2 F' D2 R' B F2 D U L F L'
3516	Jul 2, 2014 5:36:26 PM	00:14.65 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U2 L' U' F R' B' L' U B R' D2
3515	Jul 2, 2014 5:35:59 PM	00:10.94 D L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R' D R2 U2 L' B R' B R' U2
3514	Jul 2, 2014 5:35:36 PM	00:13.19 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' L F' U' R2 D' F' R' B' F2 L U'
3513	Jul 2, 2014 5:35:05 PM	00:11.24 D' R2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L' U F' U2 R F R2 B R' F' U
3512	Jul 2, 2014 5:34:43 PM	00:12.09 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 F R L' F' D' L U' R' U' F2 D
3511	Jul 2, 2014 5:33:59 PM	00:10.27 R2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F' U L2 B R U' L' D F L
3510	Jul 2, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:13.10 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' F' R L' B' U B2 F2 D R' F D'
3509	Jul 2, 2014 5:33:08 PM	00:14.59 R2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D R2 L2 D U2 B' U2 L' D' R L' U R2 B2 F L2
3508	Jul 2, 2014 5:32:45 PM	00:11.89 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B' D R' U F' U' B' D2 F' D L'
3507	Jul 1, 2014 11:02:23 PM	00:13.30 F2 D R2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F D' B2 R L' B' D' U L' U' F
3506	Jul 1, 2014 11:02:00 PM	00:11.76 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R' U R2 D U2 B D B' F2 U'
3505	Jul 1, 2014 11:01:32 PM	00:15.64 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' D' F2 D2 B' D R' U' L' D'
3504	Jul 1, 2014 11:01:09 PM	00:12.35 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U F U L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2
3503	Jul 1, 2014 11:00:37 PM	00:13.06 D' U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U B2 R F' R2 L U B D' L2 B D' U'
3502	Jul 1, 2014 11:00:14 PM	00:12.34 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B U2 R U R2 L' B L' F R2 L2
3501	Jul 1, 2014 10:59:50 PM	00:14.15 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 L' D2 F2 U' R L B' U B2 F
3500	Jul 1, 2014 10:59:24 PM	00:12.57 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B D F' D' F2 R B2 L2 F R2 D
3499	Jul 1, 2014 10:59:02 PM	00:09.75 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D' L' U L F2 D' U2 L D
3498	Jul 1, 2014 10:58:38 PM	00:12.02 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U R F2 L2 F' U L' D' L D2 F' R2
3497	Jul 1, 2014 10:58:15 PM	00:09.72 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B' R' U R D' R' D2 F2 U
3496	Jul 1, 2014 10:56:25 PM	00:12.94 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R' D' U2 F' R' U L2 F R D2 U2
3495	Jul 1, 2014 10:56:03 PM	00:11.30 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 L D' F L2 D U2 B2 D B R'
3494	Jul 1, 2014 10:55:38 PM	00:12.78 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R D F2 R D2 U L B' L2 U'
3493	Jul 1, 2014 10:55:17 PM	00:11.47 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 U B F R' U2 L B' R2 D2
3492	Jul 1, 2014 10:54:52 PM	00:13.28 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 L' D2 B' D' R L2 D' B' U B
3491	Jul 1, 2014 10:54:27 PM	00:11.48 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R' L B D L F' L B' F R'
3490	Jul 1, 2014 10:53:03 PM	00:12.72 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R' B U2 R2 U L' D2 L2 B L2 D2
3489	Jul 1, 2014 10:52:26 PM	00:14.62 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L D R2 L2 U B2 L2 B L2 B'
3488	Jul 1, 2014 10:51:12 PM	00:12.65 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R F R' L' D' L2 B D2
3487	Jul 1, 2014 10:50:35 PM	00:11.12 B2 D' U L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 L' D' F D' B R' F2 U B R' D'
3486	Jul 1, 2014 10:48:50 PM	00:12.41 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F' R B D B L B2 D' U2 F2 D2
3485	Jul 1, 2014 10:48:11 PM	00:12.20 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R F2 R2 L' F D2 L2 F D2 U2
3484	Jul 1, 2014 10:47:37 PM	00:14.35 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U F D F2 D2 L' D R D2 B U' F2
3483	Jul 1, 2014 10:47:11 PM	00:12.62 F2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U B2 F2 U L2 F' D B' F L B F R L2 F U2
3482	Jul 1, 2014 10:46:43 PM	00:12.43 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U R' B' D R2 U B' R U' R2 L
3481	Jul 1, 2014 10:46:16 PM	00:13.95 R2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B' L' F L B2 U L' D R' D2 F U2
3480	Jul 1, 2014 10:45:50 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R F L2 D2 F2 U R F L B' U'
3479	Jul 1, 2014 10:45:14 PM	00:11.83 L2 D' F2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' L2 F' L F R L D2 F2
3478	Jul 1, 2014 10:44:42 PM	00:11.03 F2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' U' B R2 B' R B D' L D L D' U2
3477	Jul 1, 2014 10:44:18 PM	00:13.69 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B D' F2 R' L' U2 B' U R2 B U'
3476	Jul 1, 2014 10:42:42 PM	00:11.87 U L2 D F2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 F' L U' B' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D U'
3475	Jul 1, 2014 10:42:14 PM	00:13.76 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F L F2 D U' B L2 U' B2 L' U'
3474	Jul 1, 2014 10:41:04 PM	00:12.16 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U B' D2 L2 U R L2 B' D2 F' D2 U
3473	Jul 1, 2014 10:40:35 PM	00:12.62 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R' L D' B2 R' L F L B' R'
3472	Jul 1, 2014 10:40:13 PM	00:12.22 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 U R' B' F' R' B L D' B' L' F2 L'
3471	Jul 1, 2014 10:39:43 PM	00:11.17 U B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B F2 R L B2 U' L2 F' R2 F U2
3470	Jul 1, 2014 10:39:11 PM	00:12.06 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 D2 F' L2 D2 R B L
3469	Jul 1, 2014 10:38:45 PM	00:15.99 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B' L2 U' R B2 L2 F D
3468	Jul 1, 2014 10:38:24 PM	00:12.04 L2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D' U' F U' L2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' L' U'
3467	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:55 PM	00:14.34 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R F' U2 B' D B2 D' R' B' F' U'
3466	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:30 PM	00:13.09 U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D R D' F' L B R2 U R F' D2 U'
3465	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:10 PM	00:09.51 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L B' D2 R' F U B2 D2 R' B' U2
3464	Jul 1, 2014 10:36:23 PM	00:11.70 B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L B' L2 U F L U R2 D F
3463	Jul 1, 2014 10:35:37 PM	00:13.02 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 U' L' F R2 F2 R' B2 L U R2 B2 D U2
3462	Jul 1, 2014 10:35:10 PM	00:11.77 D2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F D' R' B2 L2 D R2 L' B R2
3461	Jul 1, 2014 10:34:28 PM	00:12.63 F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B R2 B U' L B' D L2 U R
3460	Jul 1, 2014 10:33:48 PM	00:13.29 F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F D2 B R' B F2 U2 R F U
3459	Jul 1, 2014 10:33:24 PM	00:12.13 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' R L' F' U B' D R L' B D L2
3458	Jul 1, 2014 10:19:49 PM	00:12.23 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 U2 F2 U B' L D U' F U' F' R' D2 B L'
3457	Jul 1, 2014 10:19:04 PM	00:08.63 D2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R F' D B' L F2 R' L' U2 F2 U'
3456	Jul 1, 2014 10:18:09 PM	00:12.47 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F D F' U2 R L2 B D2 R L' U'
3455	Jul 1, 2014 10:16:44 PM	00:10.57 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R F' L2 B' L' U B' F' D2 B'
3454	Jul 1, 2014 10:16:19 PM	00:12.63 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B' D2 L U' R' D' L' F2 D2 U'
3453	Jul 1, 2014 10:15:18 PM	00:13.83 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' F D' L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B U
3452	Jul 1, 2014 10:14:16 PM	00:14.08 F2 D' U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D2 L F' L U' R L' F' D B' U' B2 U'
3451	Jul 1, 2014 10:13:48 PM	00:13.76 D' R2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R' B R2 L' D F R2 U R' L
3450	Jul 1, 2014 10:13:26 PM	00:12.17 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 F U2 F' U2 R' F D' B L' D2 U
3449	Jul 1, 2014 10:12:22 PM	00:14.16 D' R2 D2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U' L2 B' D' U F' R2
3448	Jul 1, 2014 10:12:02 PM	00:10.68 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 L2 B D B L U F2 D R B D'
3447	Jul 1, 2014 10:11:38 PM	00:12.80 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B R2 D' R' L U' R' D F' R2 L2
3446	Jul 1, 2014 10:09:37 PM	00:14.16 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D B' D2 L' B U' R2 B R U' B2 D2
3445	Jul 1, 2014 10:09:09 PM	00:12.38 U F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' B F U' F' R2 D R B D U'
3444	Jul 1, 2014 10:08:45 PM	00:12.53 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B F2 U2 R' D F2 U R U' L2 U'
3443	Jul 1, 2014 10:08:23 PM	00:10.95 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 U L2 D' L2 D' B D' F' R U' B L' F D U2 L2
3442	Jul 1, 2014 10:07:18 PM	00:12.57 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' D U F' L U R F' R' B2 L2 U'
3441	Jul 1, 2014 10:06:36 PM	00:12.94 R2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R' U F2 L' B R' B' F2 D F D2
3440	Jul 1, 2014 10:05:34 PM	00:10.71 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 L F2 D R F2 R' L2 D'
3439	Jul 1, 2014 10:05:01 PM	00:14.95 D L2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L' D F2 U2 F D L D R2 L U2
3438	Jul 1, 2014 10:04:33 PM	00:12.69 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' R' U L' D' B' D2
3437	Jul 1, 2014 10:03:52 PM	00:12.62 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D R2 D U' F' U B2 F2 U L F2 U2 L' B
3436	Jul 1, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:11.26 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F' D2 B F U R' U' F L' U2
3435	Jul 1, 2014 10:02:36 PM	00:11.94 D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D B R2 D' R' B' L F' L2 F R2 U'
3434	Jul 1, 2014 10:01:56 PM	00:13.20 U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 R' B' L D2 L' F U' L' B2 F U'
3433	Jul 1, 2014 10:01:33 PM	00:12.79 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' F' U' R2 B L U' B' D' R U'
3432	Jul 1, 2014 10:01:11 PM	00:13.53 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 F' D B' R2 U2 R' B U'
3431	Jul 1, 2014 10:00:43 PM	00:13.90 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R' L' D' L2 U F2 U' B D2
3430	Jul 1, 2014 10:00:19 PM	00:10.68 D2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D L' F2 R' F' D2 F U2 B F2 D U
3429	Jul 1, 2014 9:59:43 PM	00:11.75 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R L' U' B F' D' B' L2 D R'
3428	Jul 1, 2014 9:59:22 PM	00:11.37 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' D' L' U' F D B D2 R U
3427	Jul 1, 2014 9:58:47 PM	00:12.14 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 R L' F U B' L
3426	Jul 1, 2014 9:58:24 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L' B R' D2 R' D' U B' R F2 L2
3425	Jul 1, 2014 9:57:57 PM	00:12.95 B2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F R' B' U2 L B2 D R L
3424	Jul 1, 2014 9:57:17 PM	00:11.29 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D R2 U' R2 U' R' L' F D B D2 L' F2 R L' U'
3423	Jul 1, 2014 9:55:58 PM	00:11.45 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R D' L' B L2 F' R D2 B2 F U'
3422	Jul 1, 2014 9:55:29 PM	00:12.50 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 F' R' B2 D2 F2 R' D R L B' U2
3421	Jul 1, 2014 9:54:49 PM	00:12.57 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L' B2 R' F' D B' D2 U' B' R'
3420	Jul 1, 2014 9:54:25 PM	00:12.23 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 F L2 D' U' R U2 R' F' D2
3419	Jul 1, 2014 9:53:53 PM	00:13.78 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R U R2 B2 L' D' U F' R B' L2 D'
3418	Jul 1, 2014 9:52:54 PM	00:14.02 D U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' D B F2 U R2 U2 L B D'
3417	Jul 1, 2014 9:51:55 PM	00:13.24 B2 R2 U R2 D B2 D2 U2 L2 U B' D' R L2 U R D2 L' U L
3416	Jul 1, 2014 9:51:34 PM	00:11.35 D B2 D U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L' D B' L U' R' D' R L'
3415	Jul 1, 2014 9:51:09 PM	00:13.52 B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F U R2 D' B U B R' L U2
3414	Jul 1, 2014 9:50:09 PM	00:10.86 B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B D2 L F' D L' U' B' R' F U2
3413	Jul 1, 2014 9:49:46 PM	00:11.56 D' F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D F U2 B F U2 R' F' R2 L2 U
3412	Jul 1, 2014 9:49:20 PM	00:14.23 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 L' F' D' U R' F' U R B D2
3411	Jul 1, 2014 9:48:56 PM	00:11.89 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 D L2 B F2 R D2 R D' F R' B D2 U2
3410	Jul 1, 2014 9:48:30 PM	00:13.17 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' R' L F2 D B' L2 F' R' U2
3409	Jul 1, 2014 9:48:09 PM	00:11.90 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D B D R2 D2 L U' B2 R' L D'
3408	Jul 1, 2014 9:47:43 PM	00:12.08 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' F R F' R' B2 U R' B' R2 U2
3407	Jul 1, 2014 9:09:27 PM	00:13.46 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R F' R2 L B D' F2 U F' L U'
3406	Jul 1, 2014 9:08:10 PM	00:12.48 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D U L' F D' B F R' B L U2 L'
3405	Jul 1, 2014 9:07:45 PM	00:12.51 R2 U L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 F' R U L2 B D2 B2 R2 L F2 U2
3404	Jul 1, 2014 9:07:17 PM	00:12.61 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F R' U2 B U B D U B L'
3403	Jul 1, 2014 9:06:00 PM	00:11.96 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R' F D L2 D2 L' U B2 L U
3402	Jul 1, 2014 9:05:20 PM	00:12.60 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D U B' R' L' U2 B U2 R2 U' B' R
3401	Jul 1, 2014 9:04:56 PM	00:10.34 D' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U' R D' F2 U' B2 L' F' U B2 F
3400	Jul 1, 2014 9:04:08 PM	00:12.71 B2 U F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D R U B' D' R2 F R F D2 R' U2
3399	Jul 1, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:11.16 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R' B2 D R2 U F R U
3398	Jul 1, 2014 9:03:19 PM	00:14.48 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U F2 D B2 F2 U L' D U' L2 U' R' F R2 L2 U2
3397	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:50 PM	00:10.82 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 F R B' L2 D2 L' F' D' R2 F' U
3396	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:26 PM	00:10.69 R2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 D' B R F2 R2 U' R' B2 U' F L
3395	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:04 PM	00:11.79 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 R' B F2 U L' F' R D R2 F2
3394	Jul 1, 2014 9:01:32 PM	00:12.22 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U B' R' U B' F2 D2 F2 D L' B2 U'
3393	Jul 1, 2014 9:01:01 PM	00:12.66 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D L' F L' F2 U R B2 D U2 F
3392	Jul 1, 2014 9:00:15 PM	00:11.99 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B L' F2 D F2 R' B2 F2 L'
3391	Jul 1, 2014 8:59:52 PM	00:10.94 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F U L' F' U2 B' U2 R U2 F
3390	Jul 1, 2014 8:59:31 PM	00:11.40 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 B' R2 B' D B F L F2 L F'
3389	Jul 1, 2014 8:59:09 PM	00:11.51 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F' U2 R' B2 R2 L' D2 F' D B'
3388	Jul 1, 2014 8:58:15 PM	00:12.87 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L B' U' L B' L F D' F2 R'
3387	Jul 1, 2014 8:57:49 PM	00:12.38 D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R' L B' R U' B F' R2 U' R2
3386	Jul 1, 2014 8:57:22 PM	00:13.13 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B F' U' F' L F L U' R2 U'
3385	Jul 1, 2014 8:56:48 PM	00:12.25 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 B U L2 B2 L' F2 L2 D' U' F
3384	Jul 1, 2014 8:55:11 PM	00:11.84 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 R U' L' B2 R' F2 U
3383	Jul 1, 2014 8:54:39 PM	00:12.61 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' L' D' R2 D2 B L D' F' U' R D
3382	Jul 1, 2014 8:54:15 PM	00:12.64 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D L D' R L' U' B L F2 R2 L' U
3381	Jul 1, 2014 8:53:50 PM	00:12.42 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U F U' L D2 U' B' D U2 B' F2 U'
3380	Jul 1, 2014 8:52:07 PM	00:12.71 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U' B' R' F U' R' D' L2 F2 R' U'
3379	Jul 1, 2014 8:51:39 PM	00:14.85 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L' B' F2 U' B2 R U R D
3378	Jul 1, 2014 8:50:46 PM	00:11.25 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' F' R' U R' L2 D B2 L' F' U2
3377	Jul 1, 2014 8:50:20 PM	00:11.97 B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U F' R B F2 D' R D' R B D' U'
3376	Jul 1, 2014 8:49:39 PM	00:13.65 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U F' D2 R F2 U' F' D B D2 R' D'
3375	Jul 1, 2014 8:49:03 PM	00:11.94 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U L' B D' L2 U' F U2 R U' L U2
3374	Jul 1, 2014 8:48:36 PM	00:15.23 R2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' U B' U' F' R2 F' D' L2 F' L B'
3373	Jul 1, 2014 8:47:54 PM	00:11.66 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F L' U' F' D2 R' U F R' D
3372	Jul 1, 2014 8:46:46 PM	00:10.82 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U' L' B L' U' B2 R2 F' U' R2 D' U'
3371	Jul 1, 2014 8:46:20 PM	00:14.78 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L F D' R2 D' B2 L F' D F2 R'
3370	Jul 1, 2014 8:45:56 PM	00:09.50 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U B' L' F2 L D2 U2 R2 B' F' L'
3369	Jul 1, 2014 8:45:29 PM	00:13.72 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F L' D L2 U2 B L' U R B' U2
3368	Jul 1, 2014 8:45:05 PM	00:12.26 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 R B D L U2 R' U' L F2 L' U'
3367	Jul 1, 2014 8:44:40 PM	00:13.47 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B R' D R' L F R' U2 R' D2 F'
3366	Jul 1, 2014 8:44:14 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' R2 D2 F2 D' L' F' R2 F
3365	Jul 1, 2014 8:43:48 PM	00:13.40 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D U F' U2 F' R2 B2 R U' F L' U'
3364	Jul 1, 2014 8:43:25 PM	00:12.79 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D B2 U' R' F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R' F2 U2
3363	Jul 1, 2014 8:42:26 PM	00:13.46 R2 U F2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D' F' L' B L2 U B R' U'
3362	Jul 1, 2014 8:41:59 PM	00:14.09 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R U2 F' D2 B' U L2 B' F' D2 U2
3361	Jul 1, 2014 8:40:40 PM	00:11.04 R2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L B' D2 R' D2 U2 L2 B R L' U2
3360	Jul 1, 2014 8:40:17 PM	00:12.49 B2 F2 D L2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 B L2 D' U' F2 R D
3359	Jul 1, 2014 8:39:54 PM	00:10.54 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D U2 L' F' L B U' L' F' D U' R'
3358	Jul 1, 2014 8:38:54 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D F D B F2 D' L' F' R B F U
3357	Jul 1, 2014 8:38:22 PM	00:13.19 D R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B U' F' L' B' U R F2 L B2 U'
3356	Jul 1, 2014 8:37:59 PM	00:12.81 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D U F2 R2 F D' L' F' U' B' D' L D' F2
3355	Jul 1, 2014 8:37:23 PM	00:11.25 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B U' L' D' U2 F' L' B' U' R' U'
3354	Jul 1, 2014 8:36:56 PM	00:15.01 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D2 U2 L' B' D' L' B U' L B2 R2 D U'
3353	Jul 1, 2014 8:36:30 PM	00:12.39 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D U' F2 R' F2 U' R2 B L2 U' F2 L B2 U
3352	Jul 1, 2014 8:35:30 PM	00:12.27 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F' L' F L2 F' U2 L U L
3351	Jul 1, 2014 8:35:05 PM	00:11.87 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L' D R' B F R' B' D R D2 U
3350	Jul 1, 2014 8:33:54 PM	00:11.75 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U R B F D F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F' D
3349	Jul 1, 2014 2:50:14 PM	00:11.81 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U B' D B2 D2 U L B R' D F' U2
3348	Jul 1, 2014 2:45:52 PM	00:12.07 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 B' R' F' R2 D2 U' R U' F' U'
3347	Jul 1, 2014 2:45:25 PM	00:12.63 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F R' D2 F R' L2 B F2 R2 B U'
3346	Jul 1, 2014 2:43:40 PM	00:12.02 B2 L2 D U L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 F' R B2 R L F' U B R' D U2
3345	Jul 1, 2014 2:42:08 PM	00:11.80 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R L' B' U' B' D2 F' D2 R U'
3344	Jul 1, 2014 1:51:37 PM	00:13.14 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L B D' R' F' L' B D' L' U2
3343	Jul 1, 2014 1:51:13 PM	00:12.78 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D' F' R2 D' L F R' L F' R' D2 U'
3342	Jul 1, 2014 1:50:35 PM	00:13.17 D' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R' L2 U' B L2 F D R2
3341	Jul 1, 2014 1:50:10 PM	00:10.83 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 F' U' B' R D' U L2 U2 L B'
3340	Jul 1, 2014 1:49:46 PM	00:13.84 R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 D' U2 R2 F' D' R' L2 B' D' F'
3339	Jul 1, 2014 1:49:17 PM	00:13.29 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' R L' B' D F2 D R' U2 F' D U'
3338	Jul 1, 2014 1:47:58 PM	00:12.37 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F' L D' R B F2 U R' D2 B' R'
3337	Jul 1, 2014 1:47:27 PM	00:12.13 D L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R U' R' B' L2 U2 R' B' U'
3336	Jul 1, 2014 1:47:01 PM	00:13.32 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U R' F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 L D' F' U
3335	Jul 1, 2014 1:46:33 PM	00:11.04 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B D2 F U' R F R2 L' F' U2
3334	Jul 1, 2014 1:46:03 PM	00:13.15 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B U R' L2 B' R B2 R U' L2 D
3333	Jul 1, 2014 1:45:27 PM	00:11.85 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 D F' R' D L' B R' U2 L U' R' D'
3332	Jul 1, 2014 1:45:05 PM	00:12.74 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D F' D R L' F R2 B2 L2 D F2 U'
3331	Jul 1, 2014 1:44:12 PM	00:12.06 F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L' B L' F' U' B2 R L' B' U' L
3330	Jul 1, 2014 1:43:41 PM	00:13.29 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B D' R' D' L2 F' U2 L' D2 L2
3329	Jul 1, 2014 1:43:17 PM	00:11.56 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D2 B F L U2 R' U' R2 U2 B' R' U2
3328	Jul 1, 2014 1:42:51 PM	00:12.33 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R D2 U' F R' B' F' L' B' R2 D
3327	Jul 1, 2014 1:30:09 PM	00:12.71 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R B D2 R' D' L' U' R' F R2 U2
3326	Jul 1, 2014 1:29:37 PM	00:12.72 R2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F D F2 L' B' R' F' R' B2 D'
3325	Jul 1, 2014 1:29:00 PM	00:12.47 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R F2 U' B R D R L' U2
3324	Jul 1, 2014 1:28:13 PM	00:12.45 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U R' F R U2 L' D R' D' B' R2 U'
3323	Jul 1, 2014 1:27:50 PM	00:11.70 L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F' R2 D L' F' L2 B U L2 U2
3322	Jul 1, 2014 1:27:25 PM	00:14.85 B2 D U' B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 R' F' D' U2 F2 R F' L2 F' D' U
3321	Jul 1, 2014 1:27:04 PM	00:11.97 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 F L2 U2 F2 U' R' U' F' D2 L' U'
3320	Jul 1, 2014 1:25:47 PM	00:11.57 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F U' L2 B L' D' B' D F2 R D'
3319	Jul 1, 2014 1:21:00 PM	00:12.58 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' U2 R' L B L' D R2 D' F'
3318	Jul 1, 2014 1:20:17 PM	00:12.41 L2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F' U L B R F2 U2 L B2 U L'
3317	Jul 1, 2014 1:19:49 PM	00:12.98 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 D U' L' U' F' R' U R2 U2
3316	Jul 1, 2014 1:19:24 PM	00:14.45 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R' F R2 B U2 F' L' D U B' U'
3315	Jul 1, 2014 1:19:03 PM	00:12.14 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F B2 R D' B' R' B R' B2 R2 L'
3314	Jul 1, 2014 1:18:32 PM	00:12.02 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R' F D2 R' U' R' D' F L' D2
3313	Jul 1, 2014 1:18:09 PM	00:11.83 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F' R L U B2 F D' B' D' R U'
3312	Jul 1, 2014 1:17:45 PM	00:12.30 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U F2 D' L B F2 L F' U' L' F2 D' L
3311	Jul 1, 2014 1:17:18 PM	00:14.93 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R D' B F U F U2 B2 F D U'
3310	Jul 1, 2014 1:16:23 PM	00:11.02 D B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R' D F' U F D2 R D2
3309	Jul 1, 2014 1:15:57 PM	00:13.24 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U L B' R D' U2 B' R' B L2 D2
3308	Jul 1, 2014 1:15:33 PM	00:12.54 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R' D U2 L' U' B R F D2 R' U'
3307	Jun 30, 2014 11:34:09 PM	00:13.69 D B2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' F D2 B' D B2 D' B' D' R'
3306	Jun 30, 2014 11:33:43 PM	00:14.53 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D U R2 U' R D F' R L2 B2 L2 D' L' D' U'
3305	Jun 30, 2014 11:33:11 PM	00:12.38 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R' B' D F R2 F' U' F L' D2
3304	Jun 30, 2014 11:32:41 PM	00:13.36 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F L' D2 R' D F U B' U2 F' D'
3303	Jun 30, 2014 11:32:08 PM	00:14.81 L2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 L' B' L2 U2 F U' B2 F' U2 L'
3302	Jun 30, 2014 11:31:35 PM	00:11.43 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U F' R F D B L'
3301	Jun 30, 2014 11:31:08 PM	00:12.80 U F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 D R2 U' R2 F' D' B F2 D' U F U R' D2 U'
3300	Jun 30, 2014 11:30:44 PM	00:13.98 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L R2 F' L B2 D2 U R' D2 U
3299	Jun 30, 2014 11:30:22 PM	00:12.38 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D U2 F2 D' F' D' U2 B' R'
3298	Jun 30, 2014 11:29:51 PM	00:12.01 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' B' D2 U' L2 U F D' L2
3297	Jun 30, 2014 11:29:26 PM	00:13.36 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 B U B F D2 U' B2 R' U' B2 L
3296	Jun 30, 2014 11:29:02 PM	00:11.79 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R B D2 R2 F' U' R L D' L'
3295	Jun 30, 2014 11:27:51 PM	00:14.50 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 F' U' R2 L' D' U2 B2 R' B' L2 U2
3294	Jun 30, 2014 11:27:28 PM	00:11.02 L2 U' L2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R D' L' U' L' B R2 F2 L' F2 U
3293	Jun 30, 2014 11:27:01 PM	00:13.87 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 U B D2 U' B' L B R' U' L2 B'
3292	Jun 30, 2014 11:26:38 PM	00:10.63 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R' D L D2 R' F' L2 D' L U2
3291	Jun 30, 2014 11:26:08 PM	00:13.33 D F2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R D2 L B' F2 U' L2 F' L D' U'
3290	Jun 30, 2014 11:25:36 PM	00:12.76 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 L F D R2 F R2
3289	Jun 30, 2014 11:25:07 PM	00:14.40 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' F' R2 F R L2 U' L' B' L' U'
3288	Jun 30, 2014 11:24:40 PM	00:11.12 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 U L' D' R2 F R' D2 R' L2 B' U2
3287	Jun 30, 2014 11:24:16 PM	00:14.13 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R D' L' B D U F D2 F2 U
3286	Jun 30, 2014 11:23:53 PM	00:12.98 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 R F D2 U R' B' U L D' L2 U
3285	Jun 30, 2014 11:23:05 PM	00:11.25 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' U' B2 L D F2 R2 U'
3284	Jun 30, 2014 11:21:56 PM	00:11.74 F2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 U R2 B2 R' F' U2 R B2 U F2 L' D2 U
3283	Jun 30, 2014 11:21:32 PM	00:11.33 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 L' F' L2 F U R F' D' B2 L' B'
3282	Jun 30, 2014 11:20:58 PM	00:13.18 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D F2 D' R' D U L B' F' R D' R L'
3281	Jun 30, 2014 11:20:04 PM	00:11.56 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F U' B R2 D' U R L' F D'
3280	Jun 30, 2014 11:19:08 PM	00:13.84 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D F' L U F U2 F2 U2 F2 R B U2
3279	Jun 30, 2014 11:18:34 PM	00:12.39 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 F' U B F' U F D2 R' U2 R
3278	Jun 30, 2014 11:18:10 PM	00:11.91 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 R B' F R2 F' D' R L' D' B
3277	Jun 30, 2014 11:17:42 PM	00:12.02 U R2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B L2 B2 L' D2 B F2 R' L' D2
3276	Jun 30, 2014 10:29:24 PM	00:13.31 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B' R' D2 F U R' B R' F2 L2 U'
3275	Jun 30, 2014 10:28:48 PM	00:11.52 R2 D' F2 D U L2 B2 U' L2 U F' U' R D L2 U' L B U2
3274	Jun 30, 2014 10:28:23 PM	00:14.65 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 U B2 D2 U R2 F R' L2 U F2 D B2 D B' L2 U2
3273	Jun 30, 2014 10:27:59 PM	00:11.95 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F L' D2 U' F D R D U2 R
3272	Jun 30, 2014 10:27:37 PM	00:12.22 U R2 B2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L U2 F2 U R B D R' L2 F'
3271	Jun 30, 2014 10:27:10 PM	00:13.00 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D U' R' L' B D L' B F2 D' R U2
3270	Jun 30, 2014 10:26:47 PM	00:12.11 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 D2 L2 B' L' F U2 R' D R' F2 D2 L' U'
3269	Jun 30, 2014 10:14:12 PM	00:10.94 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 B2 F2 U R' D' R D F' U' F' R' B2 D' U'
3268	Jun 30, 2014 10:13:28 PM	00:12.67 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R' D R F' D2 U' L' B F2 L'
3267	Jun 30, 2014 10:13:02 PM	00:12.45 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D' L B F2 U' B2 R U2 R2 D' L D'
3266	Jun 30, 2014 10:12:39 PM	00:13.34 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 D B2 F2 D F D' B2 U' F2 R' B' L' U L2
3265	Jun 30, 2014 10:12:11 PM	00:11.85 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 U' B' R2 F2 D' F' L F2 U2
3264	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:49 PM	00:12.68 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U L' F2 D L' F D' F' U2 R' D' L2
3263	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:27 PM	00:12.45 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R F' D' B2 D2 L' F U2 R' D2
3262	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:05 PM	00:12.57 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' F U2 R F L D' F R' L' D2 U2
3261	Jun 30, 2014 10:10:34 PM	00:11.93 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' F U' L2 B R2 B F R F U2
3260	Jun 30, 2014 10:10:12 PM	00:11.34 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R D F' L2 F' U B' L2 B' U2
3259	Jun 30, 2014 10:09:51 PM	00:10.65 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U B D2 F' D2 F' R' D' F2 L' B' U2
3258	Jun 30, 2014 10:09:20 PM	00:13.65 D' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' D' L' D' R' D B U' B2 F2
3257	Jun 30, 2014 10:08:59 PM	00:09.89 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L B R B F2 L U' R2 D' B' U2
3256	Jun 30, 2014 10:08:23 PM	00:16.53 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' R' D' B2 F2 L B' F' U R F' U2
3255	Jun 30, 2014 10:08:06 PM	00:09.15 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 D F R B' U L' B2 R' U2 B L' U'
3254	Jun 30, 2014 10:07:44 PM	00:11.95 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 F B2 D R2 L U2 B2 D' B2 F2
3253	Jun 30, 2014 10:07:18 PM	00:11.91 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 B' L B2 R U' L' B' D' L' U
3252	Jun 30, 2014 10:06:51 PM	00:13.03 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U L F' U F2 R' U' L' U R' L2
3251	Jun 30, 2014 10:06:29 PM	00:12.12 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B' U F' D B R' U2 L2 B' D2 L
3250	Jun 30, 2014 10:06:05 PM	00:13.19 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L F2 U' B' F2 R B F' D2 L U2
3249	Jun 30, 2014 10:05:42 PM	00:09.85 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R' F' R' L2 F' R' U2 R B L
3248	Jun 30, 2014 10:04:26 PM	00:12.13 U' B2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' R D' L U2 F U R D2 F' D'
3247	Jun 30, 2014 10:03:59 PM	00:14.09 R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R U2 F D F2 R' B2 R' F' L' U'
3246	Jun 30, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:14.38 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F' U2 R2 L' B L2 U' F L' B
3245	Jun 30, 2014 10:02:54 PM	00:13.04 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 F U' R' D' R' D B2 R' F' D
3244	Jun 30, 2014 10:02:31 PM	00:13.53 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L F2 R2 U' F' D' R2 B' U' B' U2
3243	Jun 30, 2014 10:02:07 PM	00:12.20 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D' L D' F L' U2 B' L2 B' U' R L2
3242	Jun 30, 2014 10:01:36 PM	00:13.98 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U R F D' R' F2 R2 D2 L D' F2 U'
3241	Jun 30, 2014 10:01:07 PM	00:10.39 L2 F2 D U B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 L B' R D' U' R' L' U2
3240	Jun 30, 2014 10:00:38 PM	00:08.24 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B U' L2 F D2 U2 L B'
3239	Jun 30, 2014 10:00:16 PM	00:11.43 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 B' L' D2 F' U2 L U B' D' F' U'
3238	Jun 30, 2014 9:59:57 PM	00:10.44 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 U2 R' F R L' B U R D2 U2 F2
3237	Jun 30, 2014 9:59:33 PM	00:11.79 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F' U R B R L D U2 B F
3236	Jun 30, 2014 9:59:12 PM	00:11.85 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R2 F' R' F D' B L2 F R' D' R'
3235	Jun 30, 2014 9:58:49 PM	00:11.94 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 U L' F' L' U B D R U R2 B2
3234	Jun 30, 2014 9:58:20 PM	00:13.50 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' R2 U' L U F' D L B R'
3233	Jun 30, 2014 9:56:44 PM	00:15.46 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L D R2 L2 F2 D' R' B2 F'
3232	Jun 30, 2014 9:56:21 PM	00:11.61 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U B D' R' U F2 D L' B R F2 U2
3231	Jun 30, 2014 9:55:08 PM	00:11.60 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L' F' U R2 B' U' B2 D' R' F' U2
3230	Jun 30, 2014 9:54:43 PM	00:14.63 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L' D F R' U B D' L2 B2 U2
3229	Jun 30, 2014 9:54:19 PM	00:10.89 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 F' D2 B R' F U' R U2 R' D2 U'
3228	Jun 30, 2014 9:53:55 PM	00:11.64 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B R U' R' F R U B2 L' U' R
3227	Jun 30, 2014 6:12:07 PM	00:12.41 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' R D' B2 R' L D U F L U2
3226	Jun 30, 2014 6:11:18 PM	00:11.69 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D B2 U R' B D R2 F L2 B2 L' F U
3225	Jun 30, 2014 6:10:10 PM	00:15.10 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 D' F' R U B D' F R' U F2 D'
3224	Jun 30, 2014 6:09:47 PM	00:12.37 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' R' U2 F' D2 R' B R U' B R D'
3223	Jun 30, 2014 6:09:19 PM	00:12.62 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' L' U L2 B R2 F D' B' R2
3222	Jun 30, 2014 6:08:57 PM	00:10.60 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 U L B2 D R2 F L B' R' U2 F'
3221	Jun 30, 2014 6:07:59 PM	00:13.77 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U F' R L' U' B' U B' F2 R' F U2
3220	Jun 30, 2014 6:07:32 PM	00:15.21 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F' R' F' R2 L D B' U' F R
3219	Jun 30, 2014 6:07:00 PM	00:14.91 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' D2 U B' R U' R' D2 F' D U'
3218	Jun 30, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:12.20 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L U2 B R2 L' B L' U' B L' U2
3217	Jun 30, 2014 6:06:11 PM	00:12.42 D2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' D F U2 R2 U L D2 L U
3216	Jun 30, 2014 6:05:45 PM	00:13.98 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 F U B F2 R L D B' U
3215	Jun 30, 2014 6:05:10 PM	00:12.09 D' R2 D' U L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R B' D' R' L' F' U' B2 D' F2 D2
3214	Jun 30, 2014 6:04:47 PM	00:13.21 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F2 U' R D' L' U2 F L'
3213	Jun 30, 2014 6:04:27 PM	00:10.24 F2 D U L2 F2 L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 B L' B2 D L' U' B' U F2 D2 F'
3212	Jun 30, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.80 L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B F' R' B2 D R2 B F' U R
3211	Jun 30, 2014 6:03:46 PM	00:09.33 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 R' L2 B2 R B' R2 L U'
3210	Jun 30, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:13.03 R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D F D F U' R L2 D' R L' U
3209	Jun 30, 2014 6:02:58 PM	00:12.53 U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F D L' D B2 L B' D L2 B R'
3208	Jun 30, 2014 6:02:32 PM	00:12.29 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 F' R U2 B U F2 R' B R2 F2
3207	Jun 30, 2014 6:02:08 PM	00:12.98 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U L' B2 F R' L2 F' D F' R2 D2 U2
3206	Jun 30, 2014 6:01:39 PM	00:12.38 R2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' U2 F L F2 U2 R2 U2 L U'
3205	Jun 30, 2014 6:01:15 PM	00:12.34 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R B' D F' L2 D' B' U R2 L U2
3204	Jun 30, 2014 6:00:55 PM	00:11.65 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B L2 F' R' D2 L' B R F' L' U'
3203	Jun 30, 2014 6:00:34 PM	00:11.29 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L R2 B2 R B' U' L' F' R F U'
3202	Jun 30, 2014 6:00:05 PM	00:13.42 R2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' L' F U2 R' L B U F' R2 B
3201	Jun 30, 2014 5:59:40 PM	00:11.24 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 B' U F' R2 L' D' U2 R D R2
3200	Jun 30, 2014 5:59:16 PM	00:12.10 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' B' R D' F R B' D' R2 D
3199	Jun 30, 2014 5:58:51 PM	00:12.10 U B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D2 R2 U2 B L F2 D' L' D2 R F' R2 U
3198	Jun 30, 2014 5:55:25 PM	00:12.36 B2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R' L' D F L U' R U' B' F2
3197	Jun 30, 2014 5:54:34 PM	00:10.70 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R L B F2 L2 U' B2 R B' F' D'
3196	Jun 30, 2014 5:54:11 PM	00:13.11 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R D U' L D2 U2 B' D U2
3195	Jun 30, 2014 5:53:44 PM	00:13.61 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R U' B U L2 D' R B' R2 D2
3194	Jun 30, 2014 5:53:18 PM	00:13.01 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 U' F2 L' U' R B R'
3193	Jun 30, 2014 5:52:50 PM	00:15.60 D F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D B' L D' F2 U L2 B D2 B2 R'
3192	Jun 30, 2014 5:52:26 PM	00:11.25 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D B' R' F' R U2 R' B U2
3191	Jun 30, 2014 5:50:22 PM	00:12.36 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 R F' U R2 U' F2 L' B' R2 D'
3190	Jun 30, 2014 5:49:51 PM	00:14.51 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F L D' B' U R2 U2 F U
3189	Jun 30, 2014 5:49:22 PM	00:10.68 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 L2 U R' L' U' L' F D' U B2 R' D' L'
3188	Jun 30, 2014 5:49:01 PM	00:11.10 U B2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R2 D L2 F' L U' R B2 F R' B' R' L U2
3187	Jun 30, 2014 5:48:39 PM	00:11.65 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F D' R' F' D' R2 D' L B' D'
3186	Jun 30, 2014 5:48:19 PM	00:12.23 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D F' L U B2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U2
3185	Jun 30, 2014 5:47:16 PM	00:13.13 D2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 U F' D R D' L' D B L' U B2 U'
3184	Jun 30, 2014 5:46:54 PM	00:11.99 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B D R' D2 U' F R' D F2
3183	Jun 30, 2014 5:46:31 PM	00:13.17 D' F2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B' L' D' F2 D2 R2 B' R F2 R L2
3182	Jun 30, 2014 5:46:06 PM	00:12.57 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B D2 R' U' L' B2 L2 D' U F' U
3181	Jun 30, 2014 5:45:44 PM	00:11.95 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 B L' F2 D2 U' B D L U B2
3180	Jun 30, 2014 5:45:21 PM	00:12.77 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R' F R L U' B' F' R D L D
3179	Jun 30, 2014 5:44:52 PM	00:14.63 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D U B' R' L F2 D F R2 L F' U
3178	Jun 30, 2014 5:44:26 PM	00:14.70 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L U' F D' B R' L2 D R2 B
3177	Jun 30, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:12.18 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F U2 L' F D' U2 F D2 L' U2
3176	Jun 30, 2014 5:43:27 PM	00:14.29 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F D' R' U L' U R' F' R' U' F'
3175	Jun 30, 2014 5:43:06 PM	00:11.11 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 B R2 L' D' R' U R2 F' D' L' U2
3174	Jun 30, 2014 5:42:45 PM	00:11.54 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' D' L' U R' F U R2 B2 L2 U
3173	Jun 30, 2014 5:42:20 PM	00:12.47 U L2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U B' L2 U L' B2 R2 F' U' L F' D2 U'
3172	Jun 30, 2014 5:41:56 PM	00:13.94 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 B' R L2 F2 U R2 D' U' F' R' U2
3171	Jun 30, 2014 5:41:36 PM	00:10.36 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' L' F L2 D2 R2 L B2 D U' L'
3170	Jun 30, 2014 5:41:16 PM	00:11.98 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' B R F D L2 B R' F2 R2
3169	Jun 30, 2014 5:40:53 PM	00:12.41 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L B' U' F' D2 L F' R B F'
3168	Jun 30, 2014 5:40:17 PM	00:13.89 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F R2 D' R2 B2 D' L D' L
3167	Jun 30, 2014 5:39:44 PM	00:13.18 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R U2 F R B2 U' R D2 F' U
3166	Jun 30, 2014 5:39:19 PM	00:12.63 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' B' L' U' B' U' B' F U' R' D2 L
3165	Jun 30, 2014 5:38:56 PM	00:13.19 B2 R2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 R F2 D2 R' D R' F' L2 U
3164	Jun 30, 2014 5:38:35 PM	00:11.20 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' R U' B D R F' L' F2 U2 B' L'
3163	Jun 30, 2014 5:38:13 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D U F2 L2 F' D2 R2 U R B' F2 U F L2
3162	Jun 30, 2014 5:37:47 PM	00:12.57 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F' R' B2 U R' F2 U F2 L' U
3161	Jun 30, 2014 5:37:21 PM	00:13.26 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U L B' R' D U F' D2 L U' B2 U2
3160	Jun 30, 2014 5:36:58 PM	00:13.57 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B L' F U' L2 U F2 L B F' U2
3159	Jun 30, 2014 5:36:33 PM	00:12.28 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D' B U2 B2 F' L2 U R' D U'
3158	Jun 30, 2014 5:36:13 PM	00:10.74 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' B' R L F U L2 U2 B' R U'
3157	Jun 30, 2014 5:35:50 PM	00:13.99 L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R U' F2 U B U' R D B2 R
3156	Jun 30, 2014 5:35:29 PM	00:12.15 U L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' D' L B' R F' L2 U F' D2 U'
3155	Jun 30, 2014 5:34:49 PM	00:12.34 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' F' L2 B2 D' B' R' U F L2 D2
3154	Jun 30, 2014 5:34:21 PM	00:14.15 U F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B' U F' U2 R' D R' D2 F
3153	Jun 30, 2014 5:33:58 PM	00:11.10 F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' U' B' F L' D R2 U L' D'
3152	Jun 30, 2014 5:33:02 PM	00:17.09 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U R' L' B L' D U B R' B2 D L
3151	Jun 30, 2014 5:32:36 PM	00:13.28 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L B D L B2 F2 L D U
3150	Jun 30, 2014 5:32:15 PM	00:11.98 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B D' B2 U2 L U B R' U2
3149	Jun 30, 2014 5:31:37 PM	00:12.33 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 U' B' R2 F2 U L' D2 U'
3148	Jun 30, 2014 5:31:13 PM	00:13.57 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 D U L2 B' F2 U L F2 L2 B' D' R' F U'
3147	Jun 30, 2014 5:30:51 PM	00:11.58 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R L D' F' U2 L F U2 R2 U
3146	Jun 30, 2014 5:30:18 PM	00:13.03 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' D L2 U R D2 F D L D' U'
3145	Jun 30, 2014 5:28:47 PM	00:12.72 B2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D U' R D' F' U2 R2 B F' D R2 U2
3144	Jun 30, 2014 5:28:24 PM	00:11.16 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U R B2 R' B' D' F2 R B U' R2
3143	Jun 30, 2014 5:27:51 PM	00:13.16 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 D U L' B' F2 R' B' D L2 D2 F' D U'
3142	Jun 30, 2014 5:27:09 PM	00:13.84 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R' L' D F U' L' B' R2 L2 D
3141	Jun 30, 2014 5:26:45 PM	00:11.76 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U B2 L F U B' R L D U2 L F' U'
3140	Jun 30, 2014 5:26:19 PM	00:12.33 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B D' F' D2 R L2 F U' L D U2
3139	Jun 30, 2014 5:25:57 PM	00:12.38 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U' R U' R2 D' R B' D B2 D2 L
3138	Jun 30, 2014 3:24:51 PM	00:10.08 D2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R F R2 L F2 D' R2 F R' B F2 U'
3137	Jun 30, 2014 3:24:26 PM	00:12.46 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 L2 B2 L D' B F D2 R' U' L' D2 F' D2 U'
3136	Jun 30, 2014 3:23:53 PM	00:12.24 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' L' B' L2 D' L' D' R' B' R D
3135	Jun 30, 2014 3:23:30 PM	00:12.90 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L B U L F2 D R D2 B F' U'
3134	Jun 30, 2014 3:23:07 PM	00:08.17 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 R' L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 L' U2 R2 U'
3133	Jun 30, 2014 3:22:41 PM	00:12.69 B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B' L F R' F2 D2 R B U'
3132	Jun 30, 2014 3:22:16 PM	00:14.18 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U R' L' F' U' B' U R2 L B2 F'
3131	Jun 30, 2014 3:21:54 PM	00:11.56 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D R' B2 D B2 L' F' U F2 D R
3130	Jun 30, 2014 3:21:28 PM	00:13.48 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B' U R B D R' D' U2 R2 F' D2
3129	Jun 30, 2014 3:21:04 PM	00:13.40 L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' D R' B2 D2 U F' D' U'
3128	Jun 30, 2014 3:19:54 PM	00:15.20 B2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D B' U' R2 D R' F' L' D2 U2 F'
3127	Jun 30, 2014 3:19:27 PM	00:14.68 L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U B U L2 B' U2 L' U2 R' B' L D2
3126	Jun 30, 2014 3:19:02 PM	00:12.16 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 B R' F L2 B D2 R2 B' L' U'
3125	Jun 30, 2014 3:18:33 PM	00:12.17 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 B D F' R B' L2 D R' F' R U
3124	Jun 30, 2014 3:17:32 PM	00:10.89 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L B R L2 B2 F2 D2 U B' D
3123	Jun 30, 2014 3:17:11 PM	00:10.34 D' L2 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' U B2 F L' D B L F' U
3122	Jun 30, 2014 3:16:48 PM	00:12.90 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D U R' U B' L' F2 R2 L U B L2
3121	Jun 30, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:11.69 R2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U R F' L' D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R
3120	Jun 30, 2014 3:16:05 PM	00:12.55 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 L U B' D' R D' B' L' F' L' U'
3119	Jun 30, 2014 3:15:40 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D R2 U' B' F' D' R2 U' F' L D2 R' B' U'
3118	Jun 30, 2014 3:15:16 PM	00:12.61 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U' R' U2 B2 L2 B F2 D B F R' U
3117	Jun 30, 2014 3:14:53 PM	00:12.24 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F L F2 D2 U' L' D' B R' F2 R'
3116	Jun 30, 2014 3:14:27 PM	00:14.12 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R B D B' U2 F R L2 B' D
3115	Jun 30, 2014 3:14:05 PM	00:12.06 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U B R' D U' R B' F U B2 R B2
3114	Jun 30, 2014 3:13:41 PM	00:11.34 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D U' R2 U' L F2 D L2 U2 F R' B' U B L'
3113	Jun 30, 2014 3:13:14 PM	00:13.53 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F U B R D L' D U B L'
3112	Jun 30, 2014 3:12:48 PM	00:14.13 L2 U' B2 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' F' L B R U' F U2 R' B'
3111	Jun 30, 2014 3:12:21 PM	00:15.88 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 B' R' L B' U B' U' F' L' U2
3110	Jun 30, 2014 3:11:59 PM	00:14.13 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D U F' U2 L B2 R F' D' F D U2 L'
3109	Jun 30, 2014 3:11:33 PM	00:13.79 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B L D' B' U2 R2 D U' R2 U'
3108	Jun 30, 2014 3:11:11 PM	00:10.25 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L F' R2 D' L' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
3107	Jun 30, 2014 3:10:43 PM	00:16.98 F2 U R2 L2 U R2 D U' F2 U' L2 B' R2 F2 R' U2 L B' D' U' R'
3106	Jun 30, 2014 3:10:20 PM	00:12.19 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F D2 B' R2 L D' U2 B R' D'
3105	Jun 30, 2014 3:09:39 PM	00:10.84 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B' L B U' F' L' B' D R' B' L
3104	Jun 30, 2014 3:09:13 PM	00:12.77 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B' D2 F' L2 D L U' L' D
3103	Jun 30, 2014 3:08:46 PM	00:13.48 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 D R2 U' B L' U2 L U2 R D B2 F' R' U'
3102	Jun 30, 2014 3:08:21 PM	00:10.77 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U R2 U2 L' F U2 R2 F' L U' R D2 L'
3101	Jun 30, 2014 3:07:52 PM	00:11.81 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F L2 B2 R' D' F2 D' B2 R D2 U'
3100	Jun 30, 2014 3:07:29 PM	00:12.15 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R' B2 L2 F' D U2 F' U L B2
3099	Jun 30, 2014 3:07:07 PM	00:12.50 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B D' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' U'
3098	Jun 30, 2014 3:06:45 PM	00:10.58 D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L B' L' U2 L2 U L' F R D
3097	Jun 30, 2014 3:06:21 PM	00:12.79 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L' U' L B R' B' R2 F' D L' D2
3096	Jun 30, 2014 3:05:04 PM	00:12.53 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R U2 L B' R' F L B F U'
3095	Jun 30, 2014 3:04:40 PM	00:13.06 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D R D R2 B' U' L F' U F' L2
3094	Jun 30, 2014 3:04:17 PM	00:13.19 L2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F' U F U' R' L2 B' U' R F U2
3093	Jun 30, 2014 3:03:52 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D U' R D2 F R' B2 U R2 U'
3092	Jun 30, 2014 3:03:28 PM	00:13.86 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U B D2 U2 R' B F' U' F' R' F' U
3091	Jun 30, 2014 3:03:05 PM	00:12.54 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F R U' R2 D F U' L U F2 U2
3090	Jun 30, 2014 3:02:45 PM	00:12.01 U R2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U B' L' F2 R2 B' D R B2 U2 R'
3089	Jun 30, 2014 3:02:26 PM	00:10.60 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 F D L' U L2 B F2 D'
3088	Jun 30, 2014 3:01:47 PM	00:15.11 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L U R2 U F' D' B2 L' B L' U2
3087	Jun 30, 2014 3:01:26 PM	00:11.40 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 L' F' R2 B F2 D U R' F R' B2
3086	Jun 30, 2014 3:01:02 PM	00:13.35 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R B' L' D' U L' D R F'
3085	Jun 30, 2014 3:00:42 PM	00:10.51 F2 U B2 D R2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 F' L' B F U' B' R' B2 L' D2
3084	Jun 30, 2014 3:00:21 PM	00:10.31 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D U L2 U' L U2 L' D' B' L' B' D' F L2 D'
3083	Jun 30, 2014 3:00:00 PM	00:11.08 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U B' D' L U F' L' U2 B D R
3082	Jun 30, 2014 2:59:30 PM	00:15.51 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D B' F2 U2 R B F2 D R D B' D2
3081	Jun 30, 2014 2:59:08 PM	00:11.51 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F R' F R B2 D B2 F L D2
3080	Jun 30, 2014 2:58:46 PM	00:12.25 D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B' L D' R' D R2 F' L2 D R U2
3079	Jun 30, 2014 2:58:25 PM	00:11.22 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' B R2 F' D' R L D B' D' F'
3078	Jun 30, 2014 2:58:02 PM	00:13.22 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' B U' L2 F R2 U' R B2 R2
3077	Jun 30, 2014 2:57:41 PM	00:11.38 F2 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 R D' R U' R L' F' U F L2
3076	Jun 30, 2014 2:57:19 PM	00:11.97 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 R' D B' F D2 R U' L' D F L
3075	Jun 30, 2014 2:55:59 PM	00:12.00 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' F' R L2 F2 L' B R' B D B R'
3074	Jun 30, 2014 2:55:38 PM	00:10.92 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 B D' R U2 L B R2 U2 L D'
3073	Jun 30, 2014 2:54:31 PM	00:10.52 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' F R' B2 U2 B U' B R2 F' D'
3072	Jun 30, 2014 2:54:06 PM	00:13.56 F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F U R D F2 U2 F2 R L B R'
3071	Jun 30, 2014 2:53:43 PM	00:12.36 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 F' L' B F U' R F2 R2 L' D' U
3070	Jun 30, 2014 2:52:52 PM	00:12.61 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B U2 F U L' U2 B' D U2 R D2
3069	Jun 30, 2014 2:52:27 PM	00:12.67 R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F' L' D' F D U' L2 D' F' D' U'
3068	Jun 30, 2014 2:52:02 PM	00:14.42 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F L2 D F' L' U R' F R' D2 U2
3067	Jun 30, 2014 2:51:10 PM	00:11.58 L2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 R D U2 L' F2 U2 F D' B' U L
3066	Jun 30, 2014 2:50:48 PM	00:12.64 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' B' U' R B2 R' U R2 D L D U'
3065	Jun 30, 2014 2:50:07 PM	00:13.30 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 U L' R2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D' R'
3064	Jun 30, 2014 2:49:27 PM	00:11.66 D' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R B2 D' L' B D2 U' F U' R' U'
3063	Jun 30, 2014 2:49:04 PM	00:11.40 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 B' R' D U F2 L U2 R2 F' R U'
3062	Jun 30, 2014 2:48:41 PM	00:12.70 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U F B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' U'
3061	Jun 30, 2014 2:48:17 PM	00:13.34 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R' D B2 U2 R2 U2 F R' L B
3060	Jun 30, 2014 2:47:49 PM	00:11.94 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 B R U2 F' D' U R2 U
3059	Jun 30, 2014 2:47:25 PM	00:12.93 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B2 U F' D R2 U' L' D2 B F' D' L'
3058	Jun 30, 2014 2:46:54 PM	00:12.99 U L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U L' F L B' R2 D' R U B' U'
3057	Jun 30, 2014 2:39:32 PM	00:13.25 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U B2 U' F2 D' F' R2 U L U R D L' B' D
3056	Jun 30, 2014 2:39:11 PM	00:11.23 D B2 U R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F' U' L F2 U R B D' B F' U'
3055	Jun 30, 2014 2:38:45 PM	00:13.05 D U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B' U' B2 R' L2 B' L' F2 D' F U
3054	Jun 30, 2014 2:38:23 PM	00:12.09 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' B' U B' U2 L B F' U' B2 R U
3053	Jun 30, 2014 2:38:01 PM	00:11.70 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L' U B' D' F L2 B U' L F2 U2
3052	Jun 30, 2014 2:37:37 PM	00:13.18 R2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U B R' F' U B' R B' D R2 D2
3051	Jun 30, 2014 2:37:15 PM	00:12.07 U L2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 U' F2 U F' D U B R2 B' U R' D2 L
3050	Jun 30, 2014 2:31:12 PM	00:10.78 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R B D L2 U2 F L' U R' D U'
3049	Jun 30, 2014 2:30:47 PM	00:14.65 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R' D L2 B' F D' R' B U2 R' D
3048	Jun 30, 2014 2:30:25 PM	00:10.47 R2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F' U2 L2 D' F L2 D' R D' R U
3047	Jun 30, 2014 2:30:02 PM	00:12.06 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 B R L' U2 B2 D' L U2 B2 D' U2
3046	Jun 30, 2014 2:29:37 PM	00:13.79 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R' B L2 B L D R B L2 U F' U2
3045	Jun 30, 2014 2:26:50 PM	00:12.72 B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' D B2 L2 B' D2 F R U L'
3044	Jun 30, 2014 2:26:13 PM	00:15.02 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B D2 F L B R' D L D' U2
3043	Jun 30, 2014 2:25:41 PM	00:11.54 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 L' D' U2 B F' U' L D U2 R2 U
3042	Jun 30, 2014 2:25:06 PM	00:12.57 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L' R2 D L2 B R D B2 D' F2 D'
3041	Jun 30, 2014 2:24:40 PM	00:11.19 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B L' U F' U2 R' F' R' B2 D2
3040	Jun 30, 2014 2:24:05 PM	00:13.20 U' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' U' R2 F' U R' L F2 D B U'
3039	Jun 30, 2014 2:23:41 PM	00:13.16 U F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 R D' L' U F U2 R2 L B L2
3038	Jun 30, 2014 2:23:08 PM	00:13.89 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F R' D L2 F' L' F' R B R2
3037	Jun 30, 2014 2:22:03 PM	00:13.27 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 B L' D B F U' B L2 F' D' U2
3036	Jun 30, 2014 2:21:38 PM	00:12.34 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 D U' L D R' B L2 F2 U L' U2 R'
3035	Jun 30, 2014 2:21:11 PM	00:11.59 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L' B' L B F R2 D' F2 R' F2 U2
3034	Jun 30, 2014 2:19:56 PM	00:10.33 L2 F2 D' U B2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 L B' R F' R' F D' B U F2 U
3033	Jun 30, 2014 2:18:59 PM	00:11.67 D L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 F' U' R2 U B2 R U' B' D2 U'
3032	Jun 30, 2014 2:12:57 PM	00:12.74 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R F R2 D2 U2 F D U' L' B
3031	Jun 30, 2014 2:12:25 PM	00:12.16 F2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R F' R' L' F L2 D2 U B' R
3030	Jun 30, 2014 2:11:17 PM	00:11.62 B2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L' U R F2 D' B R' F' L' U2
3029	Jun 30, 2014 2:10:45 PM	00:14.54 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U B' D' F U' L2 D2 R' F R L2
3028	Jun 30, 2014 2:09:50 PM	00:13.54 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' L' D' R F2 L2 B' R' U2 F U
3027	Jun 30, 2014 2:09:26 PM	00:12.73 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' F L' F R' U F' L2 U R' D'
3026	Jun 30, 2014 2:08:52 PM	00:12.82 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U R' U' L' F2 R' F R U R'
3025	Jun 30, 2014 2:08:33 PM	00:11.30 U F2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 F' D R2 L D' L F D' R L F'
3024	Jun 30, 2014 2:08:09 PM	00:11.95 B2 R2 D F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 D R B2 D' R2 L' B U2 L D2 F2 U'
3023	Jun 30, 2014 2:07:34 PM	00:14.03 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F R U' F D R D B' L2 U'
3022	Jun 30, 2014 2:07:12 PM	00:12.95 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L U B R' D' U2 R' D2 F' R2
3021	Jun 30, 2014 2:06:42 PM	00:11.15 D R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U F D U' B D L D F' R' F U'
3020	Jun 30, 2014 2:06:06 PM	00:10.30 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U R' B' D2 R U B' D' F2 D R D2
3019	Jun 30, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:12.50 B2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 D U2 F2 U' L' U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' R2 U'
3018	Jun 30, 2014 2:04:41 PM	00:13.38 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U B D U F' R2 L U2 B U2 R2
3017	Jun 30, 2014 2:04:14 PM	00:12.22 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B' D F' D2 B U F L U'
3016	Jun 30, 2014 2:03:50 PM	00:13.76 B2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' F' U R' F2 U2 F L' F' U' R2 D
3015	Jun 30, 2014 2:03:27 PM	00:13.21 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 D2 R' F U2 R2 F' L' B' R' F2 L' U
3014	Jun 30, 2014 2:02:55 PM	00:13.32 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R L U' R2 D' F R L' F2
3013	Jun 30, 2014 2:01:57 PM	00:11.90 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R' D2 F' D' B' F2 R' U' R2 B2 D
3012	Jun 30, 2014 2:01:33 PM	00:12.84 U L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L U' B2 R U2 B D2 U2 R U
3011	Jun 30, 2014 2:00:32 PM	00:12.16 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 L B' U2 L2 D' R' B R' D B' D2
3010	Jun 30, 2014 2:00:07 PM	00:13.87 L2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L D F' D L2 F D2 U L U
3009	Jun 30, 2014 1:59:44 PM	00:13.22 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' R' D2 R' B L' U R' D B U2
3008	Jun 30, 2014 1:58:46 PM	00:12.79 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L D2 R2 B' D' B2 L' F2 L2 F' U2
3007	Jun 30, 2014 1:57:59 PM	00:10.74 F2 L2 U B2 D U L2 B2 D' F2 D L' F L B' D' L U L' F R' D'
3006	Jun 30, 2014 1:57:18 PM	00:13.33 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F' R2 L B D2 R' D F2 U2 R' F' U2
3005	Jun 30, 2014 1:56:50 PM	00:12.26 B2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 F' D2 B2 R2 L B2 F D' L2 F D
3004	Jun 30, 2014 1:56:24 PM	00:13.25 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L D' U2 L' B D2 B2 L2 F U2 L
3003	Jun 30, 2014 1:54:53 PM	00:11.90 L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U' R L2 U2 F D2 F2 D R B D U2
3002	Jun 29, 2014 3:56:15 PM	00:11.40 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L' F' L' B2 D' R' F' R2 L D B'
3001	Jun 29, 2014 3:55:51 PM	00:12.56 D' U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B D L2 F' L U2 R2 L' F' L2 U'
3000	Jun 29, 2014 3:12:37 PM	00:15.42 D F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R' D' F' D B' L' B2 U F' L2 D
2999	Jun 29, 2014 3:12:11 PM	00:12.05 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U B' F2 U' L2 F U B2 L' U' F2 U'
2998	Jun 29, 2014 3:11:47 PM	00:13.84 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R' U' R B' L' F R' L' D2 R D'
2997	Jun 29, 2014 3:11:25 PM	00:11.43 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D R F R U' B' R D' F' L' F' U'
2996	Jun 29, 2014 3:10:56 PM	00:13.17 U' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D L2 F' L2 F R2 L' B L' B2 U2
2995	Jun 29, 2014 3:10:31 PM	00:14.40 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 U F' R' F D R U' F' R' L' U'
2994	Jun 29, 2014 3:10:09 PM	00:11.79 R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' D' F' U' L' D' R' F R L'
2993	Jun 29, 2014 3:09:39 PM	00:15.86 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F' L D2 F2 R' D' B U L2 F'
2992	Jun 29, 2014 3:09:19 PM	00:09.91 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U R D' F' R2 B L B2 D F'
2991	Jun 29, 2014 3:08:56 PM	00:10.20 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 B F2 R U' R B' U2
2990	Jun 29, 2014 3:08:30 PM	00:10.96 D' B2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' D2 R D F D2 F R2 L2 F' U'
2989	Jun 29, 2014 3:08:06 PM	00:13.50 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' R' B F2 D' R2 U L' D2 R2 B'
2988	Jun 29, 2014 3:07:37 PM	00:11.13 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L' D U L' F2 L2 B' D L F U2
2987	Jun 29, 2014 3:07:18 PM	00:12.22 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L F' U2 R D2 U' F2 R' L' F D'
2986	Jun 29, 2014 3:06:51 PM	00:16.78 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L' F' R' D B R2 L2 F2 R' L' U'
2985	Jun 29, 2014 3:06:23 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F' R' L2 U' F D' L2 B R2 F
2984	Jun 29, 2014 3:06:00 PM	00:12.90 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 B2 U R' B D' B' R' D R' F D' R U2
2983	Jun 29, 2014 3:05:40 PM	00:09.82 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 F L F U B2 R' D' R2 D L U'
2982	Jun 29, 2014 3:05:16 PM	00:13.42 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F L2 D2 R B R F D U' R' L2
2981	Jun 29, 2014 3:04:56 PM	00:10.68 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R B' D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B L2
2980	Jun 29, 2014 3:04:33 PM	00:10.85 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' L U2 F D' L F L' B D2 L2 U'
2979	Jun 29, 2014 3:03:52 PM	00:12.96 R2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 B' U2 R' B L2 D U' R2 B
2978	Jun 29, 2014 3:03:12 PM	00:11.16 L2 D R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D' B' F' L2 F' D F' U'
2977	Jun 29, 2014 3:02:19 PM	00:14.50 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 L' F2 R' F2 D' B R' F U2
2976	Jun 29, 2014 3:01:55 PM	00:11.13 B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' B R2 U R' U' R2 D' B
2975	Jun 29, 2014 3:00:55 PM	00:11.03 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L' B R F D2 L B D F' L' U'
2974	Jun 29, 2014 3:00:24 PM	00:11.29 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 L F' R2 D2 R U2 F' L F2 U'
2973	Jun 29, 2014 3:00:02 PM	00:13.29 D L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R' B' R2 B2 R' D' R' D' L F R
2972	Jun 29, 2014 2:59:01 PM	00:12.20 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B' D F R' B F' R L2 F' D
2971	Jun 29, 2014 2:58:35 PM	00:13.95 D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' D2 U' R2 F' D' U2 F' L U
2970	Jun 29, 2014 2:57:49 PM	00:13.29 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U R U' R' B R' B D F' U' R
2969	Jun 29, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:11.95 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' L' B F' R2 D L' U'
2968	Jun 29, 2014 2:56:51 PM	00:13.26 D2 R2 U R2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F R2 D' L B R U F D2 L' D2
2967	Jun 29, 2014 2:56:29 PM	00:10.85 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' L B2 F D2 L U2 R2 D2 L F D
2966	Jun 29, 2014 2:56:08 PM	00:12.51 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L U2 F' R U B' L2 D U R'
2965	Jun 29, 2014 2:55:45 PM	00:12.93 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U F2 U F L' B D' F D' L D' L2 F'
2964	Jun 29, 2014 2:55:18 PM	00:13.44 D2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R' F' D2 B' F U F R2 B' L'
2963	Jun 29, 2014 2:54:48 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 L B2 F L' D2 L' U' L B2 U
2962	Jun 29, 2014 2:54:27 PM	00:12.15 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U B' F2 U' B2 L F2 U B' F2 U
2961	Jun 29, 2014 2:53:59 PM	00:13.54 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' D' L2 B' D L2 B2 L' F' U2
2960	Jun 29, 2014 2:53:36 PM	00:13.17 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R B2 U' F R D
2959	Jun 29, 2014 2:53:09 PM	00:11.64 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' R' D' F2 R2 F D' B R U'
2958	Jun 29, 2014 2:52:45 PM	00:11.00 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D F U' B2 L B U2 R U
2957	Jun 29, 2014 2:52:22 PM	00:12.93 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 F R' U' F2 D2 L'
2956	Jun 29, 2014 2:52:00 PM	00:12.34 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 F' D' U' F R2 F2 L' B' D2 L U'
2955	Jun 29, 2014 2:51:39 PM	00:11.36 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U L' F L' F' U R' D' U2 L U2
2954	Jun 29, 2014 2:51:16 PM	00:13.15 D2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B' R F2 R B' R B2 D L F' D'
2953	Jun 29, 2014 2:50:51 PM	00:15.72 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D B' R' B' R' L' D B F2 R D
2952	Jun 29, 2014 2:50:25 PM	00:11.31 D' B2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B D L U2 F U2 L B R' F U2
2951	Jun 29, 2014 2:49:48 PM	00:12.93 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F L U' F' R B2 D L' F' D
2950	Jun 29, 2014 2:49:30 PM	00:09.70 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D B' L2 D' F' U R D' F U L'
2949	Jun 29, 2014 2:44:15 PM	00:11.57 U' B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' L' B2 R' F L D' B2 U2 B R'
2948	Jun 29, 2014 2:43:56 PM	00:10.90 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U' F2 R2 B2 L F' L' B U F U R2 D' L'
2947	Jun 29, 2014 2:43:29 PM	00:11.87 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 U' L D U R B' D F' U'
2946	Jun 29, 2014 2:43:01 PM	00:13.32 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R' B2 R D R D2 B D2 U2
2945	Jun 29, 2014 2:42:36 PM	00:13.12 R2 U F2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D' U' B' D2 F R' L2 D' R' F2 R2 L U'
2944	Jun 29, 2014 2:42:13 PM	00:11.78 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U F D' B' R2 L D2 U R2 D2 B2 L'
2943	Jun 29, 2014 2:41:47 PM	00:11.62	+2	F2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L' F2 R' U' B' F' L' B2 L' F2
2942	Jun 29, 2014 2:41:23 PM	00:10.71 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F R F' D2 L D' R' B D2 F2 D'
2941	Jun 29, 2014 2:41:01 PM	00:11.55 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R' F2 R B' D R F2 U L' B' U'
2940	Jun 29, 2014 2:40:38 PM	00:12.01 B2 D R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B D' B' D2 R' D F2 D2
2939	Jun 29, 2014 2:40:17 PM	00:10.91 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' L F' L2 B' D' R U' R' U B2 U'
2938	Jun 29, 2014 2:39:51 PM	00:15.83 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 D F' R F U L' U'
2937	Jun 29, 2014 2:39:22 PM	00:12.15 D F2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' R B' F' R2 U
2936	Jun 29, 2014 2:39:01 PM	00:12.02 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B2 U L F D' B L' B R' D2 R2 D' U'
2935	Jun 29, 2014 2:38:35 PM	00:14.20 U' R2 D U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R2 D' B R L B' R B2 U2
2934	Jun 29, 2014 2:38:10 PM	00:12.84 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R' D' L' D R' L' D R' D U'
2933	Jun 29, 2014 2:37:31 PM	00:12.21 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L F' L2 U2 B D2 L D2 L' U2
2932	Jun 29, 2014 2:37:05 PM	00:11.29 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' F' D' B D' R2 F D2 U2 R' U'
2931	Jun 29, 2014 2:36:34 PM	00:12.68 B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 U L F2 D2 U F2 R' L'
2930	Jun 29, 2014 2:36:09 PM	00:09.75 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R B' L2 F' D2 L2 U F' R' L2
2929	Jun 29, 2014 2:35:42 PM	00:14.39 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 B' R' F R2 F R' U' B F R U'
2928	Jun 29, 2014 2:35:20 PM	00:11.68 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 U R L2 B F' L' B2 D2 U' L' D U'
2927	Jun 29, 2014 2:34:53 PM	00:12.06 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' F L' F D' R B' R U2 R' U
2926	Jun 29, 2014 2:34:21 PM	00:16.31 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L U' B D2 R2 L2 U R U2 B R
2925	Jun 29, 2014 2:34:00 PM	00:11.82 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L F D' B2 L' F2 L U B' L U2
2924	Jun 29, 2014 2:33:38 PM	00:10.94 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 L U' F' R' F' R B D2 R2 U L
2923	Jun 29, 2014 2:33:16 PM	00:10.78 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D R2 U R2 D L B' U L D' F' D R2 B D
2922	Jun 29, 2014 2:32:52 PM	00:12.35 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' U' L' U2 R' U' F2 R2 B R
2921	Jun 29, 2014 2:32:25 PM	00:13.45 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U L B U' F2 R U2 B U' B2
2920	Jun 29, 2014 2:32:05 PM	00:12.08 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L' U F2 U2 F2 D' R U' F' R D2
2919	Jun 29, 2014 2:31:44 PM	00:11.50 D' U' L2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R' F' L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U'
2918	Jun 29, 2014 2:31:21 PM	00:13.16 B2 U' L2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' F U B' D B2 R U2 F' D2 U'
2917	Jun 29, 2014 2:30:54 PM	00:12.46 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D U F2 L2 D R' B' R' B2 U R F' D R' F2 U2
2916	Jun 29, 2014 2:30:34 PM	00:10.20 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 U L' D R2 F' D' B2 F2 R' U' F'
2915	Jun 29, 2014 2:30:16 PM	00:09.84 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 R' B' D' F U B2 L2 B2 D2 B' U
2914	Jun 29, 2014 2:29:52 PM	00:12.34 R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F B2 D' R' F D2 U' F R B U
2913	Jun 29, 2014 2:29:27 PM	00:11.94 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R U B U R' B' D F' U L D'
2912	Jun 29, 2014 2:28:32 PM	00:13.91 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D' L' B2 U' B L U' R' U'
2911	Jun 29, 2014 2:28:10 PM	00:12.01 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D R' B' F R D' F' D R' F2 L' U
2910	Jun 29, 2014 2:27:31 PM	00:12.12 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R' B D R' F2 L' D' F' U' R' U'
2909	Jun 29, 2014 2:27:10 PM	00:12.70 D2 B2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L' F2 U F2 U L D' B' D
2908	Jun 29, 2014 2:26:45 PM	00:13.86 U L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U F D' F U B2 L' U' F' U2 F'
2907	Jun 29, 2014 2:26:22 PM	00:13.26 U' L2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' L F R' F D L F' D
2906	Jun 29, 2014 2:25:59 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F' D U' B2 R2 L' U F D2 R' U'
2905	Jun 29, 2014 2:25:39 PM	00:11.22 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' R' D R2 D2 L' D2 B L2
2904	Jun 29, 2014 2:25:08 PM	00:11.79 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U' B' L2 D B U2 B2 R' D' B' L'
2903	Jun 29, 2014 2:24:47 PM	00:10.50 F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B D2 L' B2 D' F R2 D2 R U2
2902	Jun 29, 2014 2:24:21 PM	00:14.82 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' D' U2 R2 B D B2 L D2 F' U'
2901	Jun 29, 2014 2:23:56 PM	00:12.74 D U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B L' D F' U' B' R2 U' L F2 U'
2900	Jun 29, 2014 2:23:34 PM	00:11.16 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B U R F R2 D' B D' L F2
2899	Jun 29, 2014 2:23:09 PM	00:15.43 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R' D2 F L' D U R' L2 F'
2898	Jun 29, 2014 2:22:45 PM	00:11.72 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L F' D B2 D2 F' D R' B D2 U
2897	Jun 29, 2014 2:22:21 PM	00:13.64 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U R2 U B2 L' B2 R B' F2 D' B2 D' F' R' U2
2896	Jun 29, 2014 2:21:58 PM	00:12.28 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R F' L' F' U F' L' D2 U2 F' L2
2895	Jun 29, 2014 2:21:33 PM	00:11.54 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F' D2 L F2 R' B R2 D' F2 R F2
2894	Jun 29, 2014 2:19:26 PM	00:11.92 D F2 R2 D U D' U' L' D' B' R U2 B2 F D F' L2
2893	Jun 29, 2014 12:02:29 PM	00:12.98 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' B' U' B2 F L' B U R' L2 U'
2892	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:31 PM	00:11.45 L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B R' D U2 L D' B2 F D F
2891	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:04 PM	00:15.22 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L' F U R' B' F D R2 F' R
2890	Jun 29, 2014 12:00:37 PM	00:13.75 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R L F R2 B L B' D2 U2 F U'
2889	Jun 29, 2014 11:58:18 AM	00:11.57 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 L' U R B2 L D F U2 B' R' D
2888	Jun 29, 2014 11:57:53 AM	00:12.29 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D L U R' L F U' L2 D U2 R
2887	Jun 29, 2014 11:56:59 AM	00:13.37 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 B' F R' U F D U L' D' B2
2886	Jun 29, 2014 11:56:33 AM	00:13.33 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 F D2 U2 R2 B' L' F U' L2 B
2885	Jun 29, 2014 11:56:05 AM	00:12.92 D R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L B D R U' B2 L2 F U
2884	Jun 29, 2014 11:55:41 AM	00:12.02 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D L' U' R' D2 L2 F L2 U2 L'
2883	Jun 29, 2014 11:55:18 AM	00:11.01 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' R' D2 F' R D F2 U2 L F' L
2882	Jun 29, 2014 11:01:12 AM	00:11.97 D' B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F D2 R F' L U' L' D' F' L U'
2881	Jun 29, 2014 11:00:50 AM	00:12.19 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F D2 U' L2 B' D F L' F2 D U
2880	Jun 29, 2014 11:00:27 AM	00:12.85 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R D U2 B R B U2 R' B' L'
2879	Jun 29, 2014 10:58:47 AM	00:12.62 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F R B D' R2 L F R F L U
2878	Jun 29, 2014 10:58:26 AM	00:10.97 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' U F' U' L2 B F' U L2
2877	Jun 29, 2014 10:58:02 AM	00:12.89 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' B' D2 B R D' B U R D' U
2876	Jun 29, 2014 10:57:41 AM	00:11.89 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 D' F' U2 R D L B2 D2 F' U B2
2875	Jun 29, 2014 10:57:16 AM	00:13.55 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U' R' F' D' L' B2 D' F' D2 R F2
2874	Jun 29, 2014 10:56:27 AM	00:12.48 D2 B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 U B2 U' F U L' D2 B D R2 F D' L' U
2873	Jun 29, 2014 10:55:54 AM	00:11.34 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U L' D B' F R F' R B2 U R U2
2872	Jun 29, 2014 10:52:49 AM	00:12.30 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D R' D B' D' L' D' U F U L' U'
2871	Jun 29, 2014 10:52:26 AM	00:13.64 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D U B' R2 D' U F' L B2 F U L' U'
2870	Jun 29, 2014 10:51:58 AM	00:11.68 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 U F2 U R2 U2 B' U B2 U' L' U R' U' L2
2869	Jun 29, 2014 10:50:26 AM	00:12.74 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F B2 U B' D' F D' R' F2 R'
2868	Jun 29, 2014 10:49:53 AM	00:13.61 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B F2 L D2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B U'
2867	Jun 29, 2014 10:49:30 AM	00:13.48 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' U B2 L' B' F U' F' L2 B' U2 R F
2866	Jun 29, 2014 10:49:08 AM	00:11.43 L2 B2 D U L2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 L D' F' U B U' R D2
2865	Jun 29, 2014 10:48:44 AM	00:09.78 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U' B2 L' B' R' U R D' B2 R' F2 D' U'
2864	Jun 29, 2014 10:48:07 AM	00:11.86 L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F' R' B R' D' F L' B2 L B U
2863	Jun 29, 2014 10:47:36 AM	00:10.66 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B U R' F2 D' R' B2 R F' R'
2862	Jun 29, 2014 10:46:30 AM	00:12.56 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D U R2 B2 F2 U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L' D R' U F U
2861	Jun 29, 2014 10:46:02 AM	00:13.92 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' R D L' U
2860	Jun 29, 2014 10:45:01 AM	00:12.74 D U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U B L' U' B2 L' B R D' L'
2859	Jun 29, 2014 10:44:35 AM	00:14.06 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L' B' R B2 R2 U L' D' L2 U'
2858	Jun 29, 2014 10:44:13 AM	00:12.35 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 D U' F D L' D2 U L U2
2857	Jun 29, 2014 10:43:50 AM	00:12.60 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B D' R L D B2 R B L2 B' D2
2856	Jun 29, 2014 10:43:20 AM	00:14.26 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F' D R' L F D B U
2855	Jun 29, 2014 10:42:51 AM	00:12.86 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D B2 D F2 U L2 B U R U2 R D2 L B' D' L'
2854	Jun 29, 2014 10:42:24 AM	00:11.86 L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' U' B' R' F' L' D2 R2 D F U' B
2853	Jun 29, 2014 10:41:20 AM	00:11.78 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R D B R' F2 D R' F L' U2 L'
2852	Jun 29, 2014 10:40:41 AM	00:12.97 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 D L2 D L2 U' B R2 D' U2 B L B2 D' R B' U'
2851	Jun 29, 2014 10:40:14 AM	00:13.41 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F D' L' U' R2 F U2 B R' D2 U'
2850	Jun 29, 2014 10:39:53 AM	00:09.47 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 L B' R' D B U2 B' L2 U' F U'
2849	Jun 29, 2014 10:39:00 AM	00:15.34 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 R L U2 B R B' F U B2 L2
2848	Jun 29, 2014 10:38:19 AM	00:12.72 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 B R2 F2 R F D' U2 B' F' L2 D'
2847	Jun 29, 2014 10:37:42 AM	00:13.60 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R B R L D2 B' L' F2 D' L D2
2846	Jun 29, 2014 10:37:16 AM	00:13.45 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 B R' F R L B' F R' D' F'
2845	Jun 29, 2014 10:36:52 AM	00:10.70 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B D' U2 B2 U' R' B L F' R2
2844	Jun 29, 2014 10:36:19 AM	00:13.66 D R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D L D' R2 B D' U2 F L' B F' R'
2843	Jun 29, 2014 10:35:30 AM	00:12.73 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F D F2 D F U2 L' D U2 R'
2842	Jun 29, 2014 10:35:08 AM	00:12.98 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 B' U' R F U2 B' R' F' U F U2
2841	Jun 29, 2014 10:34:42 AM	00:12.22 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B' L' D U2 B2 R2 L2 B F' L' D'
2840	Jun 29, 2014 10:32:42 AM	00:11.36 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 R' D B2 F D' L2 D' F2 L D' U2
2839	Jun 29, 2014 10:32:14 AM	00:12.80 F2 D L2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' R' D' B L D2 F' D B2 R'
2838	Jun 29, 2014 10:31:50 AM	00:13.07 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R U2 F' R' B' R2 F2 R' F R D
2837	Jun 29, 2014 10:31:14 AM	00:14.29 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 L B F2 D' L U L D F U R' U
2836	Jun 29, 2014 10:30:48 AM	00:11.01 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' D R2 D R D2 F2 L' D' U
2835	Jun 29, 2014 10:30:26 AM	00:11.22 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U R' F R2 D B' U B2 F2 R' D2
2834	Jun 29, 2014 10:28:15 AM	00:11.41 B2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' R B' F' U2 L' B F2 U' L'
2833	Jun 29, 2014 10:27:51 AM	00:11.57 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 R' D F2 R B' L2 F D' U2 R
2832	Jun 29, 2014 12:12:37 AM	00:11.16 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B' L' B F' R L B' R2 B' L D'
2831	Jun 29, 2014 12:12:15 AM	00:12.64 F2 D B2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' B' L2 U' B2 F2 U F' R' F2
2830	Jun 29, 2014 12:11:15 AM	00:11.99 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R L' B' L U2 F2 R' D L' F
2829	Jun 29, 2014 12:10:54 AM	00:11.12 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D U' F' D B L' U F2 U' F D L'
2828	Jun 29, 2014 12:10:32 AM	00:12.20 U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F D2 R D L D2 F D F L' U'
2827	Jun 29, 2014 12:10:09 AM	00:11.20 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B' L' U B R' F' D' B2 U L
2826	Jun 29, 2014 12:09:45 AM	00:12.42 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' U B' R D' L' B R L' U B2
2825	Jun 29, 2014 12:09:22 AM	00:15.31 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U B2 F2 L' U' B' R F L U2 F2 L' U'
2824	Jun 29, 2014 12:09:02 AM	00:10.48 F2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L B R D' B' U' F R D'
2823	Jun 29, 2014 12:08:12 AM	00:12.20 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L' F2 U' B2 R2 F U' B F' D' U2
2822	Jun 29, 2014 12:07:47 AM	00:12.88 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 R' L' D R' L2 F L U2 B R U2
2821	Jun 29, 2014 12:07:00 AM	00:11.09 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D U' B' L D B' D U R2 F R U2
2820	Jun 29, 2014 12:06:36 AM	00:12.61 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 F' R B F R2 L' B' U2 F2 L2
2819	Jun 29, 2014 12:06:13 AM	00:12.66 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L F' U F' R D' U' B' L2 F' U2
2818	Jun 29, 2014 12:05:04 AM	00:13.90 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 U' F2 L D2 B' R2 F L U
2817	Jun 29, 2014 12:04:42 AM	00:11.19 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 R' U F' R' B2 D B2 L B D2 U2
2816	Jun 29, 2014 12:03:57 AM	00:11.28 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' F U2 L' D R D U2 B R'
2815	Jun 29, 2014 12:03:32 AM	00:13.49 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L B R2 D' R U B R2 L' F2 U2
2814	Jun 29, 2014 12:03:09 AM	00:12.73 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U B' R' D B L D' R B' R2
2813	Jun 29, 2014 12:02:48 AM	00:11.66 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F' D L U2 R' D F D2 R' F2 L2
2812	Jun 29, 2014 12:02:18 AM	00:13.22 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 D U R' B L' D U2
2811	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:54 AM	00:14.05 U' L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 R D' U2 B R L2 D' U L B' U'
2810	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:27 AM	00:11.06 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 L' F L' B D U' R
2809	Jun 29, 2014 12:00:46 AM	00:13.45 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 B2 D B L F L' B2 D' U' B' L' F2 D'
2808	Jun 29, 2014 12:00:17 AM	00:13.78 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 B D2 U R U B R2 B' F' L U
2807	Jun 28, 2014 11:59:53 PM	00:15.79 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B D' L B' U' B' R L' B2 R2 U2
2806	Jun 28, 2014 11:59:30 PM	00:11.54 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F L' D2 B' F' D' R D B' D' L
2805	Jun 28, 2014 11:59:06 PM	00:12.92 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 F D' R D U' B R' F' R F
2804	Jun 28, 2014 11:58:43 PM	00:13.74 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 D' F L2 D R F2 D R2 D' R2 F'
2803	Jun 28, 2014 11:58:22 PM	00:11.71 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 L' B R U2 F' D' U' R L2 U
2802	Jun 28, 2014 11:57:58 PM	00:15.41 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' B' L' D' B' F2 D F' U
2801	Jun 28, 2014 11:57:38 PM	00:09.77 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B R2 L B L U' R F' D R' U2
2800	Jun 28, 2014 11:57:14 PM	00:12.49 D B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L U2 L' B' R U2 R2 U L D'
2799	Jun 28, 2014 11:56:52 PM	00:13.52 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F' R U B' R2 D L' U2 B2 R U'
2798	Jun 28, 2014 11:56:32 PM	00:10.82 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B' L' U2 L2 D' R U B R' F' U2
2797	Jun 28, 2014 11:56:12 PM	00:12.05 F2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R' U' L F' L' D' R2 L F' R U2
2796	Jun 28, 2014 11:55:07 PM	00:11.14 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 L U2 F2 R2 F' U' B
2795	Jun 28, 2014 11:54:16 PM	00:12.28 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 B' R2 L' U2 B' R2 D B2 R' B D'
2794	Jun 28, 2014 11:53:54 PM	00:12.65 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' D2 R' B D2 F R' F2 R' U
2793	Jun 28, 2014 11:52:22 PM	00:12.55 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D U L2 F2 L2 B' L' D' B F' D' L U' L' B L2
2792	Jun 28, 2014 11:51:44 PM	00:13.40 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L' F L' U' R2 L' D' U L2 F' U'
2791	Jun 28, 2014 11:51:08 PM	00:13.38 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L2 D' B2 D F' R' B' D2 R2
2790	Jun 28, 2014 11:50:46 PM	00:12.75 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' R' D' U2 F' R2 U R' U2
2789	Jun 28, 2014 11:50:26 PM	00:12.12 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U R F L2 D L D2 B2 D' L' D'
2788	Jun 28, 2014 11:50:01 PM	00:13.96 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 F' U2 R B' D' R F' R' L F'
2787	Jun 28, 2014 11:49:39 PM	00:11.96 D R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L' B U2 R B' D' U R' F L'
2786	Jun 28, 2014 11:48:55 PM	00:13.31 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B L2 U L2 D R' D' F' D' L
2785	Jun 28, 2014 11:48:36 PM	00:10.50 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B R2 B F2 L B U' R D2 U
2784	Jun 28, 2014 11:47:33 PM	00:10.71 U B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' U R' D F2 R' L' B2 U B' D2
2783	Jun 28, 2014 11:47:09 PM	00:11.98 D F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 B D' U R F' U B U' F2 U2
2782	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:50 PM	00:10.95 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' U B R U' L' F D L' B'
2781	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:26 PM	00:13.35 B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' B' L2 B2 D2 L F' R2 D' F' U'
2780	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:04 PM	00:11.37 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U R F U L D B2 D' L2 F' L2
2779	Jun 28, 2014 11:44:31 PM	00:12.97 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' L' U2 L B L B' D F' R'
2778	Jun 28, 2014 11:44:05 PM	00:14.95 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' F' D2 U' B R F2 L' F2 R U'
2777	Jun 28, 2014 11:43:42 PM	00:12.69 U F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D F2 D F L D B U' B' R B2 D2 L2 U'
2776	Jun 28, 2014 11:43:20 PM	00:12.79 L2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U B' D' B' D R2 U2 F L' U' B' U'
2775	Jun 28, 2014 11:40:30 PM	00:14.59 U L2 D R2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U B R F D F U2 R' L B' L U'
2774	Jun 28, 2014 11:40:08 PM	00:13.19 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D R' B D2 F' R' F' L' B2 F' U'
2773	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:47 PM	00:10.58 D L2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F' D' U F D2 U' B D' R D'
2772	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:25 PM	00:11.79 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B R' B' F' U B' U F
2771	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:03 PM	00:11.48 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B' R2 D B2 R F' R2 U2 R D2
2770	Jun 28, 2014 11:38:37 PM	00:13.17 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B U B' L U R2 B' U B2 R' F'
2769	Jun 28, 2014 11:33:06 PM	00:11.85 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U2 R' L' D R F' U' L' U2 B D2 U'
2768	Jun 28, 2014 11:22:12 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 B R B2 D F2 L2 U2 B' R F' U
2767	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:33 PM	00:12.14 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L F' D B' D' U2 R2 U2 R' F R'
2766	Jun 28, 2014 10:40:53 PM	00:12.65 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R F' U2 B' D U' R B' U2 R
2765	Jun 28, 2014 10:40:27 PM	00:12.52 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' B' R' L D B L2 F' U2 B2 L' D2
2764	Jun 28, 2014 10:39:54 PM	00:14.20 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F' D U2 L' B' U' R B U L'
2763	Jun 28, 2014 10:39:28 PM	00:12.76 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' L F D' R' B2 U2 F R' F R U'
2762	Jun 28, 2014 10:38:29 PM	00:15.07 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D F2 U2 F' U R' D2 B2 R B L' F' R2 U'
2761	Jun 28, 2014 10:38:09 PM	00:12.13 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L' D2 B' D R' F' L' B' D R2 U
2760	Jun 28, 2014 10:36:39 PM	00:12.00 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R' B' U2 F L' B U B' F D'
2759	Jun 28, 2014 10:36:17 PM	00:10.05 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 R' D' B' L2 D' F R' F2 U F2
2758	Jun 28, 2014 10:35:05 PM 00:11.89 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L' B' U2 R' F U' L F D F'
2757	Jun 28, 2014 10:34:47 PM	00:11.16 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L' D' B F2 U' F2 U L' D' R U'
2756	Jun 28, 2014 10:34:21 PM	00:13.80 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R U' B L B2 D' B2 F' D2
2755	Jun 28, 2014 10:33:58 PM	00:13.09 R2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 F R' L2 D' F' U' R2 B D U'
2754	Jun 28, 2014 10:33:15 PM	00:12.49 R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R' B' L2 F' R2 F2 R' L' U R'
2753	Jun 28, 2014 10:32:52 PM	00:12.22 U L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' B F' R' D2 F2 R' U' F D' L
2752	Jun 28, 2014 10:32:25 PM	00:13.14 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B U' F2 U2 L D2 R' D' U2 F U'
2751	Jun 28, 2014 10:32:00 PM	00:12.42 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F L2 F U' R2 U2 F' L' B' U
2750	Jun 28, 2014 10:31:37 PM	00:12.43 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D R F' D B2 R' F2 L D' L' B'
2749	Jun 28, 2014 10:12:25 PM	00:10.82 U' L2 U B2 D U F2 U' L2 U B2 L F R2 D' F R2 B2 L D F'
2748	Jun 28, 2014 10:12:01 PM	00:13.22 B2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R U2 F2 U' B L F D B2 L' U2
2747	Jun 28, 2014 10:10:39 PM	00:13.15 D' F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 F R2 B R2 L' D B'
2746	Jun 28, 2014 10:10:08 PM	00:13.17 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R U' R' F U B R' F2 R' F
2745	Jun 28, 2014 10:09:46 PM	00:10.47 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' R B D' U' B' L' F' U' R L
2744	Jun 28, 2014 10:09:22 PM	00:13.31 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' F2 L' B L B' L' F2 R D
2743	Jun 28, 2014 10:08:24 PM	00:10.84 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 R F' U' L' B' L U L' D U' R
2742	Jun 28, 2014 10:07:55 PM	00:14.15 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U F' R2 B' U' L B' R' F2 R U2
2741	Jun 28, 2014 10:07:34 PM	00:09.90 D' U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L F' U2 B2 U B U' L' D B' L2
2740	Jun 28, 2014 10:06:48 PM	00:16.75 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D R U R' D' B U2 R B' L2 U2
2739	Jun 28, 2014 10:06:28 PM	00:11.70 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R B' L' F U B' F'
2738	Jun 28, 2014 10:06:03 PM	00:11.50 D R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L F' R' D2 B2 L2 B' R' D'
2737	Jun 28, 2014 10:05:40 PM	00:14.74 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F' B2 U' L2 B' L D2 L' B' D2
2736	Jun 28, 2014 10:05:14 PM	00:11.56 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' F2 U' L D' R2 F2 R' B' F D'
2735	Jun 28, 2014 10:04:49 PM	00:11.33 U2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 D R' B' U' B' F R F U'
2734	Jun 28, 2014 10:04:22 PM	00:13.48 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 F' L' B D F U' R' B U F L'
2733	Jun 28, 2014 10:03:52 PM	00:13.24 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L' B' U2 B2 F U' F L' B L2 U2
2732	Jun 28, 2014 10:03:28 PM	00:13.06 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L' D' B2 L2 D2 B' R L2 D2 U
2731	Jun 28, 2014 10:03:05 PM	00:11.65 U B2 D' F2 D R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L D B D F U' B L' B2 R2 U'
2730	Jun 28, 2014 10:02:43 PM	00:12.76 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' L B' D2 U B2 U F2 L' U'
2729	Jun 28, 2014 10:02:17 PM	00:11.96 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L D2 L U2 F U R2 B' F2 D'
2728	Jun 28, 2014 10:01:15 PM	00:12.53 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 B2 R' D' U2 L2 F2 D' R
2727	Jun 28, 2014 10:00:46 PM	00:14.94 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B D R B' F' U2 L D
2726	Jun 28, 2014 10:00:24 PM	00:09.84 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L' R2 B U R' B2 L' F' R' L'
2725	Jun 28, 2014 10:00:02 PM	00:10.97 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L F' R L B' R' D' F U R
2724	Jun 28, 2014 9:59:36 PM	00:12.95 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D B U R' L B2 D' B F R' F'
2723	Jun 28, 2014 9:59:06 PM	00:13.81 B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L D2 L2 D' L2 F' D B L' B2
2722	Jun 28, 2014 9:58:39 PM	00:13.73 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R L' F' U2 R' D R' B2 R' U'
2721	Jun 28, 2014 9:58:14 PM	00:13.58 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' L' U R D2 B D' R2 L B2 F
2720	Jun 28, 2014 9:57:40 PM	00:11.42 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U B U2 R D2 B' R D R2 L' D2
2719	Jun 28, 2014 9:56:39 PM	00:12.32 R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 R' B L' D R' D L2 D' R2 F U2
2718	Jun 28, 2014 9:56:09 PM	00:13.44 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D L2 B' U F R' D2 R2 L2
2717	Jun 28, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.13 U2 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' B' U2 R2 B' D2 L F2 U L' U'
2716	Jun 28, 2014 9:53:50 PM	00:14.39 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R F R2 U' L2 F' U' L F' D' U2
2715	Jun 28, 2014 9:51:53 PM	00:14.75 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R F D' R' D B2 U F R U'
2714	Jun 28, 2014 9:51:29 PM	00:10.72 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 B R' L2 D R2 F' U2 B2 R' B U
2713	Jun 28, 2014 9:51:10 PM	00:10.23 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 B L' U F' D' U R' D B2 L'
2712	Jun 28, 2014 9:50:44 PM	00:14.37 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U R' F2 D' L' U2 F' R' U F D'
2711	Jun 28, 2014 9:49:56 PM	00:13.14 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F R' B' U F2 R U R L2 F' U'
2710	Jun 28, 2014 9:49:24 PM	00:13.15 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B D2 B U2 L U2 R' F D B2
2709	Jun 28, 2014 9:48:54 PM	00:13.45 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' F L2 U2 R' U L' B' R2 B2 U
2708	Jun 28, 2014 9:48:31 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U B L' B2 R2 D U' L D2 B' R U'
2707	Jun 28, 2014 9:48:06 PM	00:12.49 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F D' L B D2 L B2 D U
2706	Jun 28, 2014 9:47:47 PM	00:11.12 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' B' F D' B' U L B2 D' L'
2705	Jun 28, 2014 9:47:20 PM	00:13.26 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R' U B' F' R B' F L' F L'
2704	Jun 28, 2014 9:46:59 PM	00:09.63 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L D' R2 F2 U' B D' F2 U R2
2703	Jun 28, 2014 9:46:33 PM	00:13.54 U R2 D R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 R U' B2 F' L' D2 R D2 B F
2702	Jun 28, 2014 9:46:08 PM	00:11.12 U B2 D2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U B' D' L' D2 U2 F' D B L' D2 U
2701	Jun 28, 2014 9:45:45 PM	00:12.30 B2 D F2 D L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 F R' L' F L' B' L' U' B' R U'
2700	Jun 28, 2014 9:45:08 PM	00:16.61 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R F R2 B' D2 F2 R' D' L' D2 F
2699	Jun 28, 2014 9:44:47 PM	00:11.51 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 F' D2 U' B F2 U F' D2 L2
2698	Jun 28, 2014 9:44:24 PM	00:10.41 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 L' B' U2 B D R2 B U' L' F2
2697	Jun 28, 2014 9:43:54 PM	00:12.67 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R D U' L2 B' R U L2 B R2
2696	Jun 28, 2014 9:43:24 PM	00:12.13 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R' U R' L D' B' R2 D' B' F' U'
2695	Jun 28, 2014 9:42:58 PM	00:12.24 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L U2 B R L2 D B D' L2 D2
2694	Jun 28, 2014 9:42:25 PM	00:12.64 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 D B F2 U L F R' B2 U B' L D' L2
2693	Jun 28, 2014 9:41:50 PM	00:11.78 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D L' F' D R U' F' R2 U L' B'
2692	Jun 28, 2014 9:39:29 PM	00:12.19 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F U R' F U2 R' F' U' B2 D U2
2691	Jun 28, 2014 9:39:02 PM	00:13.47 B2 D2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 L' D2 R D' R2 B' D R2 U2 F U'
2690	Jun 28, 2014 9:38:41 PM	00:12.86 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U R U B L D U R' B' L2 B
2689	Jun 28, 2014 9:38:18 PM	00:12.63 R2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U L D F' R' L B D2 B2 R B' U2
2688	Jun 28, 2014 9:37:55 PM	00:13.06 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 F L B F L B U L' U'
2687	Jun 28, 2014 9:37:30 PM	00:12.49 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F U B' L' D B' R' L' U L2
2686	Jun 28, 2014 9:37:10 PM	00:10.27 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' U L' F R2 D F L D U
2685	Jun 28, 2014 9:36:51 PM	00:09.46 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 R' D L B' D' U2 L' U2 L' D2
2684	Jun 28, 2014 9:36:18 PM	00:15.46 D R2 F2 D R2 D R2 U F2 R2 D2 L D' B' D' F' L' B F R B' U
2683	Jun 28, 2014 9:35:51 PM	00:14.17 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 L' F2 U' L' B' D' B' U F2 D2
2682	Jun 28, 2014 9:35:24 PM	00:12.07 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B' F2 U R F2 D' L' F L' U'
2681	Jun 28, 2014 9:35:00 PM	00:13.06 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R B D R B2 D' R2 L' D L'
2680	Jun 28, 2014 9:33:47 PM	00:10.72 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R' F' D2 B' F' R' D' U F L2 U'
2679	Jun 28, 2014 9:33:24 PM	00:11.96 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B' U2 L D' F2 D B R' U L U'
2678	Jun 28, 2014 9:33:01 PM	00:10.80 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 U2 B' L2 F' D R L' D F U2 R2 B' U'
2677	Jun 28, 2014 9:32:33 PM	00:13.67 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L D B' F R B' D R2 D B
2676	Jun 28, 2014 9:31:56 PM	00:11.00 L2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B L D2 L' B F' U F2 L' B
2675	Jun 28, 2014 9:31:32 PM	00:12.43 D2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L B2 U B U2 R' B' U' L'
2674	Jun 28, 2014 9:31:10 PM	00:12.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' U F L F L' B D2 F' U2 L2
2673	Jun 28, 2014 9:30:40 PM	00:12.73 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 L D2 L F L D' F' L' F U
2672	Jun 28, 2014 9:30:15 PM	00:08.92 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' U' F2 R2 L2 U' B U2 R' U2 F' U2 B' U' F2 L' D2
2671	Jun 28, 2014 9:29:50 PM	00:13.56 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L B' R D' R2 D R' U F' R2
2670	Jun 28, 2014 9:29:26 PM	00:13.19 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B' L D F R B2 D2 F D U' L'
2669	Jun 28, 2014 9:29:00 PM	00:13.93 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D U2 B2 D L2 U2 R' B D2 R L' F' D2 R' L D'
2668	Jun 28, 2014 9:28:39 PM	00:11.19 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B' R L D2 R D' R2 L F' U2
2667	Jun 28, 2014 9:28:14 PM	00:15.63 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 R' D2 F R2 D' B' U R2 B2 R U'
2666	Jun 28, 2014 9:27:45 PM	00:12.95 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B' R2 F L D' F2 D2 R2 D2 L'
2665	Jun 28, 2014 9:27:19 PM	00:12.07 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F' R L2 B2 F' U' B U R D
2664	Jun 28, 2014 9:26:55 PM	00:11.43 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 F' L U2 F2 U R B' U2 F' D' F'
2663	Jun 28, 2014 9:26:31 PM	00:13.65 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U2 F D B R' F2 U B R U' L D'
2662	Jun 28, 2014 9:26:08 PM	00:11.60 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D F2 U' L' B F2 R2 D U' L2 D2 B F2 L'
2661	Jun 28, 2014 9:25:44 PM	00:13.50 R2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 D R2 B F' D B' U2 R' B D' F D
2660	Jun 28, 2014 9:24:54 PM	00:12.59 D' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' R2 U' F R' D' F' L' B L'
2659	Jun 28, 2014 9:24:25 PM	00:12.92 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F R' U2 B D F R' D2 B F2
2658	Jun 28, 2014 9:23:58 PM	00:12.02 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B U' R' L' D F' R2 U B2 R2 L2
2657	Jun 28, 2014 9:22:49 PM	00:12.85 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' R F2 D F2 L D' L U F' U2
2656	Jun 28, 2014 9:22:20 PM	00:13.42 F2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' R2 U' R2 L' B' R2 F2 R2 U
2655	Jun 28, 2014 9:21:56 PM	00:14.07 D R2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 D B' U R B' F2 U' R2 D B' D'
2654	Jun 28, 2014 9:20:37 PM	00:10.94 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' U F' L2 D' R B' L2 B' L B L D'
2653	Jun 28, 2014 9:20:12 PM	00:14.41 D B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F L' F D' F L' D2 U2 F R2
2652	Jun 28, 2014 9:19:47 PM	00:11.05 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' D F U2 R2 D' L' D U'
2651	Jun 28, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:12.71 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L' D U2 R2 U R' B' F U' R2 U'
2650	Jun 28, 2014 9:18:54 PM	00:11.35 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' F D2 L' D2 L B' R' L2
2649	Jun 28, 2014 9:18:30 PM	00:11.97 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' U' B' F2 D' R2 U' R' U'
2648	Jun 28, 2014 9:17:52 PM	00:12.18 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F B2 L2 U' B L' B' L2 B2 D U'
2647	Jun 28, 2014 9:17:27 PM	00:12.27 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L' F R F' R2 F U2 F2 R' D' U2
2646	Jun 28, 2014 9:17:06 PM	00:10.27 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 D2 U' B D' F2 L D' R D R' F' D2
2645	Jun 28, 2014 9:06:59 PM	00:14.08 F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R D2 B2 L' U F2 U F' L' U2
2644	Jun 28, 2014 9:06:25 PM	00:13.93 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 L R2 D B R' D' U' F' D2 L U2
2643	Jun 28, 2014 9:05:42 PM	00:12.68 L2 D R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L' F2 D U L2 U F R' L2 U
2642	Jun 28, 2014 9:05:19 PM	00:12.92 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' L D' L' F R L2 U' F' D L D2
2641	Jun 28, 2014 8:20:22 PM	00:13.15 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F R F2 L' B' D' U B2 D' L' U'
2640	Jun 28, 2014 8:20:00 PM	00:11.68 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' R' U2 R2 F' D2 L D U2 F
2639	Jun 28, 2014 8:19:37 PM	00:13.59 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U R B U' R2 L U R B' L D2
2638	Jun 28, 2014 8:02:21 PM	00:10.46 L2 D' R2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' D L D2 R' U' R2 D2 R' B2
2637	Jun 28, 2014 8:01:53 PM	00:13.95 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' L D2 L U' B U2 L' F' D2 L'
2636	Jun 28, 2014 8:01:33 PM	00:09.93 U2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 F D B D' B L' U F2 R' D U'
2635	Jun 28, 2014 8:00:22 PM	00:10.87 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R U B F' R2 U' R' B D
2634	Jun 28, 2014 8:00:00 PM	00:12.98 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' R' U2 B F' D2 B2 R U' L U
2633	Jun 28, 2014 7:59:37 PM	00:12.07 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F R F L U B U2 F' L' F2 U'
2632	Jun 28, 2014 7:59:12 PM	00:14.37 U R2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B R L2 B2 F2 D2 B U R' B' D'
2631	Jun 28, 2014 7:58:50 PM	00:11.61 B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 U L2 D2 R B' U2 L D2 B' D' B' D2 L
2630	Jun 28, 2014 7:58:27 PM	00:12.14 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 D B D L D R2 B R' L' B L
2629	Jun 28, 2014 7:58:08 PM	00:09.84 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D U B R D B2 R2 B R' F2 R D'
2628	Jun 28, 2014 7:56:48 PM	00:12.35 R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B F2 R L2 U L D' U
2627	Jun 28, 2014 7:56:27 PM	00:11.54 B2 U' B2 L2 D U R2 D R2 B2 U' F' B2 R B R2 L' U2 F L2 D U'
2626	Jun 28, 2014 7:56:03 PM	00:13.20 D B2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' L2 F' D2 R' F2 D L
2625	Jun 28, 2014 7:55:36 PM	00:13.87 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U R' F U L' U2 F' R' B' D'
2624	Jun 28, 2014 7:55:16 PM	00:12.51 R2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U F' D' L D2 R U2 B2 L B U2
2623	Jun 28, 2014 7:54:54 PM	00:12.42 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' B2 U' B L F L' F U'
2622	Jun 28, 2014 7:54:30 PM	00:14.38 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U R' D2 U F' D F' D2 R' B F'
2621	Jun 28, 2014 7:54:05 PM	00:14.23 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' L' B' L' D2 L2 B2 D L F' D U'
2620	Jun 28, 2014 7:53:40 PM	00:10.98 D2 R2 D F2 D U B2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U2 L' U' L U2 B' F' D2 R'
2619	Jun 28, 2014 7:53:18 PM	00:12.04 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D U R2 B2 L2 B R' L B2 D2 F' U F R' B'
2618	Jun 28, 2014 7:52:54 PM	00:12.01 U' L2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' B2 R' D2 L D2 L D U2 L2
2617	Jun 28, 2014 7:52:29 PM	00:14.98 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L F' L' B D L B R' D' L' U
2616	Jun 28, 2014 7:52:09 PM	00:10.41 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U F' L' U2 L' D R' F' D2 R L2 U'
2615	Jun 28, 2014 7:51:47 PM	00:12.37 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 D2 L U F2 D2 F U' R' U'
2614	Jun 28, 2014 7:51:25 PM	00:12.36 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F L' F2 R' D U2 R2 L2 F L' D'
2613	Jun 28, 2014 7:50:33 PM	00:14.34 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' D B F' D2 L2 U R L D' F2
2612	Jun 28, 2014 7:50:10 PM	00:13.01 D U F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F' L U F L2 D' B2 R L U'
2611	Jun 28, 2014 7:49:47 PM	00:14.33 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R L2 D' L' B' F D2 L' U R2
2610	Jun 28, 2014 7:49:18 PM	00:13.19 R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U B' U R' L B' D B R' B R U
2609	Jun 28, 2014 7:48:43 PM	00:12.67 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L U' L' B' F U2 L' F' L2 U'
2608	Jun 28, 2014 7:48:18 PM	00:15.66 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 L' F' R' B2 D U' B D2 R' D' U2
2607	Jun 28, 2014 7:47:56 PM	00:12.81 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U' B R' L U' B' D' R' B' F R2 D2
2606	Jun 28, 2014 7:47:33 PM	00:11.47 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B D2 B' L F D' R2 L D B' U
2605	Jun 28, 2014 7:47:10 PM	00:12.08 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' U B R2 F2 R L D B2 L2
2604	Jun 28, 2014 7:46:48 PM	00:12.27 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B R' D F R B2 U2 F2 U
2603	Jun 28, 2014 7:46:29 PM	00:11.30 D2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F' U' R2 D' B F2 R B' R D2 U'
2602	Jun 28, 2014 7:46:04 PM	00:13.59 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L' U' L2 U R' D F' U2 B' R' U'
2601	Jun 28, 2014 7:45:40 PM	00:14.20 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R D B2 U' F L D' R2 D2 F2 U'
2600	Jun 28, 2014 7:45:20 PM	00:11.34 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R D R2 B F2 U L B2 R2 L2
2599	Jun 28, 2014 7:44:56 PM	00:13.62 L2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R' L2 B' F2 L' F2 D' F U F'
2598	Jun 28, 2014 7:44:28 PM	00:13.77 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B L D' L' U2 F' U2 L' B2 F D
2597	Jun 28, 2014 7:44:02 PM	00:12.13 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R' B L2 D B' F' U B2 L' D'
2596	Jun 28, 2014 7:43:38 PM	00:12.64 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' U' B U' R' L2 D' B F2 L U'
2595	Jun 28, 2014 7:29:50 PM	00:12.81 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L B R' U R' D B R B2 D
2594	Jun 28, 2014 7:13:34 PM	00:10.78 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B L' B F L2 D F' U2
2593	Jun 28, 2014 7:08:49 PM	00:12.70 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D U2 R' D' R2 F' L' U R B D F D2
2592	Jun 28, 2014 7:08:26 PM	00:13.44 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 R' L B D' R' L2 D U2 B' R2 U2
2591	Jun 28, 2014 7:08:03 PM	00:14.83 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R' B2 D R' U' L2 F D2 L' B' U2
2590	Jun 28, 2014 7:07:37 PM	00:11.80 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 L B' D' F L2 F' R' U2 B' L2 U'
2589	Jun 28, 2014 7:07:13 PM	00:11.04 R2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F U R2 U R F2 D2 B D2 U
2588	Jun 28, 2014 7:06:33 PM	00:09.58 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R B2 L' U' R B' F2 R2 F D' U'
2587	Jun 28, 2014 7:04:56 PM	00:12.96 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R F U' L D' U2 F L B' D2
2586	Jun 28, 2014 7:04:32 PM	00:13.43 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 U2 F U R' L2 D' F R D2 B2 L' U
2585	Jun 28, 2014 7:03:50 PM	00:16.02 L2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R B F R' F2 R2 D' F2 U R' U
2584	Jun 28, 2014 7:03:09 PM	00:11.98 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L U' L2 D L' F R D2 B' U'
2583	Jun 28, 2014 7:02:24 PM	00:11.37 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R F' L U' F L' B R' F R D'
2582	Jun 28, 2014 7:02:00 PM	00:11.39 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' L' F D' R' B' F L' D2
2581	Jun 28, 2014 7:01:38 PM	00:11.86 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F R L B' D L2 B' R D' B D'
2580	Jun 28, 2014 7:01:04 PM	00:16.53 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R L B
2579	Jun 28, 2014 7:00:04 PM	00:11.96 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B D R' F' L D2 F R' B U2
2578	Jun 28, 2014 6:59:39 PM	00:12.06 D F2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' L' F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R U B' U'
2577	Jun 28, 2014 6:59:12 PM	00:12.68 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 U R B2 F' D2 R U B D' U R2 U'
2576	Jun 28, 2014 6:58:48 PM	00:12.25 D2 F2 U R2 D' U' B2 D L2 F2 L' D' B2 R' B2 L2 B F D B'
2575	Jun 28, 2014 6:58:23 PM	00:12.87 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B L2 D R2 D2 R2 U' R B' L'
2574	Jun 28, 2014 6:58:00 PM	00:11.51 B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' L2 D' F2 L' U F2 L' U2 F' D L' U'
2573	Jun 28, 2014 6:57:26 PM	00:10.57 U' B2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' B L' D R D F R' D R' L2
2572	Jun 28, 2014 6:57:04 PM	00:11.71 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R D2 F2 D B F2 L U' R' F' U'
2571	Jun 28, 2014 6:56:41 PM	00:12.90 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B' R F2 R2 U' L F D L D2 U2
2570	Jun 28, 2014 6:56:16 PM	00:12.76 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 U2 B' L D2 L2 U R2 B' F2 R L U
2569	Jun 28, 2014 6:55:31 PM	00:11.47 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D L U2 B D' F2 L' D' L2 D2 R
2568	Jun 28, 2014 6:55:09 PM	00:11.29 L2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' B' D2 U' L B R' D2 F' D F' D2
2567	Jun 28, 2014 6:54:44 PM	00:11.23 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B' L' F' R B2 L2 D U2 F' D2 L
2566	Jun 28, 2014 6:54:14 PM	00:14.73 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 U B2 F2 D2
2565	Jun 28, 2014 6:53:41 PM	00:12.11 U R2 U B2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 R D L B D2 L D2 U B2 L' U
2564	Jun 28, 2014 6:53:15 PM	00:14.33 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R D2 F' U R F2 L2 F' D2 B' U'
2563	Jun 28, 2014 6:52:42 PM	00:09.21 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U L2 U2 B R2 U L2 D' R F2 L F2 U' L'
2562	Jun 28, 2014 6:52:19 PM	00:11.33 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D F U2 B' L' D' F2 D' R' F' U
2561	Jun 28, 2014 6:50:55 PM	00:13.41 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R' F L U2 F' L' U2 R' L' U2
2560	Jun 28, 2014 6:50:20 PM	00:12.07 F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R D2 B F2 U' R' D' B F' D2
2559	Jun 28, 2014 6:49:52 PM	00:12.29 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 U2 R' B D L' U2 L B' D' F R' U'
2558	Jun 28, 2014 6:49:20 PM	00:12.28 L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R U2 L U F' U2 B L' F2 D2 U'
2557	Jun 28, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.14 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F R2 L' U B L F2 R U L'
2556	Jun 28, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F R L2 U' F' L D R F2 L2 U'
2555	Jun 28, 2014 5:23:15 PM	00:13.72 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F' U L B F' R' L D' R D
2554	Jun 28, 2014 5:18:31 PM	00:12.84 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' L D' R' B D' U2 B2 D2 L2 F
2553	Jun 28, 2014 5:18:01 PM	00:14.38 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 B U' B F D L F2 R D2 B' U2
2552	Jun 28, 2014 5:17:38 PM	00:12.10 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 F U B2 R L' U B
2551	Jun 28, 2014 5:17:17 PM	00:11.91 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R D' B R B' U2 L B' F D2 L2
2550	Jun 28, 2014 5:16:53 PM	00:12.39 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B' L U2 B2 L' F2 D2 B' F D U2
2549	Jun 28, 2014 5:16:33 PM	00:10.05 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L B2 U L2 U L' D R B' D U
2548	Jun 28, 2014 5:15:44 PM	00:13.22 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' F D F R' F2 U B2 F L2 D U
2547	Jun 28, 2014 5:15:03 PM	00:12.68 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F D' R2 B2 D2 B' R U2 L D2 F2
2546	Jun 28, 2014 5:14:34 PM	00:11.14 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 R B2 U' F D2 U' R2 B' R' F
2545	Jun 28, 2014 5:12:21 PM	00:10.04 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' R U B' F L2 D' F' L B2 D'
2544	Jun 28, 2014 5:11:41 PM	00:12.21 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R F' R F U' B' D' R2 L
2543	Jun 28, 2014 5:10:59 PM	00:13.93 F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 F R L2 B U' R U2 B' U2
2542	Jun 28, 2014 5:10:35 PM	00:13.24 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' U' R F2 L2 F' U F' D2 U2
2541	Jun 28, 2014 5:10:10 PM	00:15.24 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L' B F D2 R L D' F L' F2 D2 U'
2540	Jun 28, 2014 5:09:30 PM	00:12.79 R2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B' F L' F' R2 B2 R D L' D'
2539	Jun 28, 2014 5:09:09 PM	00:10.64 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B U2 R F' U2 F L' F2 L' D'
2538	Jun 28, 2014 5:08:40 PM	00:18.04 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 U F' U' L2 B L2 B' F' R D L2
2537	Jun 28, 2014 5:06:19 PM	00:12.12 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F D' R' L F D2 F' D2 B' U
2536	Jun 28, 2014 5:05:57 PM	00:13.62 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U' L' F2 R' F' U2 L D' F'
2535	Jun 28, 2014 5:05:37 PM	00:11.54 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U R U2 F' D' B' F2 U' L U R U'
2534	Jun 28, 2014 5:04:18 PM	00:13.77 U' R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' U L D2 U2 F2 U' L' F' D U' B' U2
2533	Jun 28, 2014 5:03:24 PM	00:09.88 F2 U' R2 D F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D' B L' F2 U L D2 L D
2532	Jun 28, 2014 5:03:00 PM	00:12.03 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 F' D' R' U' R' F D'
2531	Jun 28, 2014 5:02:23 PM	00:12.20 B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L U' F' U' F' U2 R B2 F L2 U'
2530	Jun 28, 2014 5:01:31 PM	00:13.98 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U L2 B U R B2 R' L F' D' F2 R'
2529	Jun 28, 2014 5:01:08 PM	00:13.03 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 U' R' F' D U2 L F' U' R2 F2 D'
2528	Jun 28, 2014 5:00:26 PM	00:13.78 B2 D R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 B' U' L D2 R' U' R B' D2 F
2527	Jun 28, 2014 5:00:03 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B L2 D' B2 R' D2 U' B F D2
2526	Jun 28, 2014 4:59:36 PM	00:13.45 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' U' L' F2 D L2 U B U
2525	Jun 28, 2014 4:59:07 PM	00:13.44 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 B R U L B' R2 F D2 R2 D'
2524	Jun 28, 2014 4:58:41 PM	00:13.33 D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' U L' D2 U2 B' F2
2523	Jun 28, 2014 4:50:49 PM	00:09.13 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U F' L' U2 R' D L2 D2 R2 L2 F U
2522	Jun 28, 2014 4:50:23 PM	00:12.39 D U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 L' B2 F' R2 U' R' B' D' L' D' U
2521	Jun 28, 2014 4:49:57 PM	00:11.43 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D' U B' L F2 D' F U F' R B
2520	Jun 28, 2014 4:49:08 PM	00:12.19 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U F' B2 U2 L' D F' U2 R' B L
2519	Jun 28, 2014 4:48:44 PM	00:14.15 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' U L2 B D' L D2 U R D'
2518	Jun 28, 2014 4:46:49 PM	00:13.86 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D U R2 B2 L' U' B2 D' U' B' L2 D' B U2
2517	Jun 28, 2014 4:46:26 PM	00:11.80 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' U' F2 U2 R' U2 F' D L B' F2 R' U' F
2516	Jun 28, 2014 4:41:39 PM	00:12.37 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R L' U R2 L F2 D' F U' B
2515	Jun 28, 2014 4:41:19 PM	00:11.63 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D F R' L B F2 D B2 R2 D' B' D
2514	Jun 28, 2014 4:40:52 PM	00:15.46 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F L F2 R U' L' B2 L B F L2
2513	Jun 28, 2014 4:39:30 PM	00:12.47 B2 L2 D U F2 L2 D F2 L B' D B2 U' B' R2 B' F' R' B' U'
2512	Jun 28, 2014 4:39:10 PM	00:08.70 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' U' F U R' U L' F' R2 D' B U2 F2
2511	Jun 28, 2014 4:38:33 PM	00:10.86 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B U2 R F2 R2 L' B D' R2 F D
2510	Jun 28, 2014 4:37:26 PM	00:10.89 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U F' L D' R2 D' B D' R B2 U
2509	Jun 28, 2014 4:36:14 PM	00:11.75 B2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 B U' B' D' F' L D' U2 F L' U2
2508	Jun 28, 2014 3:26:05 PM	00:14.24 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L B F2 U F' R F D B2 L2 U
2507	Jun 28, 2014 3:25:41 PM	00:13.79 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 R U' B' R U' L' F' L2 D' F' U2
2506	Jun 28, 2014 3:25:18 PM	00:10.66 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U F D U2 L2 F R' U F2 D' L2 U2
2505	Jun 28, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:11.65 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B R' F D2 F2 D L D B' L2
2504	Jun 28, 2014 3:24:29 PM	00:13.07 U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L D U2 R F U B' R2 B' D2
2503	Jun 28, 2014 3:23:00 PM	00:11.10 U R2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R B' L2 F2 D' U2 R' B' F' D' R'
2502	Jun 28, 2014 3:22:30 PM	00:11.87 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L' F U' R F U L2 B2 U
2501	Jun 28, 2014 3:22:08 PM	00:11.69 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 U2 L' D' B' U2 F D'
2500	Jun 28, 2014 3:21:44 PM	00:12.48 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F D L' F2 U F2 D' R' U2 F2
2499	Jun 28, 2014 3:21:23 PM	00:11.14 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R' B' U' B U' F' D R U2 F'
2498	Jun 28, 2014 3:21:00 PM	00:13.02 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R' F2 R2 D U2 F U B D2 U'
2497	Jun 28, 2014 3:20:35 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U' F' R' D L' U' B R2 F2 U B' F'
2496	Jun 28, 2014 3:20:01 PM	00:12.56 U' L2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' L' B' U R F L2 U2 F2 L2 U'
2495	Jun 28, 2014 3:19:39 PM	00:12.38 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' R B L2 U' R2 F U F' U' L'
2494	Jun 28, 2014 3:19:17 PM	00:11.35 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 U F2 D' L2 D' L' B R' L B' R' D' U B F
2493	Jun 28, 2014 3:18:49 PM	00:12.92 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L' D' F2 R' L2 B F' L' D' U L'
2492	Jun 28, 2014 3:18:25 PM	00:14.85 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R B' R' F2 D' R' F L' B' R2 D2
2491	Jun 28, 2014 3:18:05 PM	00:09.95 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F U2 L B' D' R'
2490	Jun 28, 2014 3:17:44 PM	00:10.81 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D U F' L D' B2 U' R' B D B D' U2
2489	Jun 28, 2014 3:17:23 PM	00:12.39 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R L F' R L2 F2 U' L' F R' D2
2488	Jun 28, 2014 3:16:51 PM	00:13.13 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U F U' F2 R B U2 F' D U R
2487	Jun 28, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:12.69 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F D' U2 L' D2 F U' R' L D' U'
2486	Jun 28, 2014 3:16:06 PM	00:11.74 L2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' U' L' D' R2 F' L B' D' R L2
2485	Jun 28, 2014 3:15:41 PM	00:12.60 D' L2 U F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U R D' L B2 D2 F R U' B' D'
2484	Jun 28, 2014 3:15:20 PM	00:10.87 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R' F R U2 R' B' L U2 R L2
2483	Jun 28, 2014 3:15:01 PM	00:10.36 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 L U' F L U F' R D2 U2
2482	Jun 28, 2014 3:14:34 PM	00:12.21 L2 U2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D F2 D R B' D2 B' D' F' D2
2481	Jun 28, 2014 3:14:09 PM	00:12.99 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B' R B F2 D' B D' R U2 R U'
2480	Jun 28, 2014 3:13:45 PM	00:11.76 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L B D2 U2 F' D' L B' R' F2 U
2479	Jun 28, 2014 3:13:19 PM	00:12.92 F2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 R2 U R U B D U2 B' R2 B' F L U
2478	Jun 28, 2014 3:12:55 PM	00:13.12 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L F' L2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L' D'
2477	Jun 28, 2014 3:12:28 PM	00:11.81 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' F D U' L2 F L F2 D R2
2476	Jun 28, 2014 3:12:09 PM	00:10.66 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D F R D' B L2 D' L2 F R' D
2475	Jun 28, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:12.52 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' L2 D U' R B D' R' L' F' U'
2474	Jun 28, 2014 3:11:19 PM	00:13.30 U2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B F' D B' U R' D L' D2 L2 D'
2473	Jun 28, 2014 3:10:56 PM	00:13.00 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 F D B U' R2 B' R F D' U2
2472	Jun 28, 2014 3:10:23 PM	00:12.88 U' L2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' R B' L2 U' B D2 U' F2 D' R2 U2
2471	Jun 28, 2014 3:09:59 PM	00:12.94 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R B' F R' U' R' L' F' R2 U
2470	Jun 28, 2014 3:09:31 PM	00:11.55 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L' D L' F' L' B' L B2 R' F L
2469	Jun 28, 2014 3:08:59 PM	00:13.67 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F' L2 D U' R' F' D2 R D' B U
2468	Jun 28, 2014 3:08:34 PM	00:14.17 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' B F D' F L' D' B' R2
2467	Jun 28, 2014 3:06:29 PM	00:09.52 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 R B' D' B' F' L F R2 D B' D'
2466	Jun 28, 2014 2:43:08 PM	00:09.21 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L U R' F2 D' L D' F L2 D2
2465	Jun 28, 2014 2:42:41 PM	00:12.56 U' F2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 D' U F2 R' B D' F2 L F D L F' U'
2464	Jun 28, 2014 2:42:19 PM	00:12.74 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F R' D' L2 F2 D2 U2 R L2 U
2463	Jun 28, 2014 2:41:54 PM	00:13.24 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B' D F' R2 F' L D2 F D2 U2 R'
2462	Jun 28, 2014 2:41:14 PM	00:15.87 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 D F B2 R L D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2
2461	Jun 28, 2014 2:40:49 PM	00:12.47 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' R2 L F' R' B2 R F' D'
2460	Jun 28, 2014 2:40:25 PM	00:11.64 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 U B2 U B R2 U' F U' F2 D2 R U L
2459	Jun 28, 2014 2:40:00 PM	00:13.86 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 R' F L2 F U' B L B2 F L D
2458	Jun 28, 2014 2:39:36 PM	00:12.91 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U F L' D U2 L B U B R' L' U'
2457	Jun 28, 2014 2:38:13 PM	00:11.96 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' R' B2 U2 R B D' B' U2
2456	Jun 28, 2014 2:37:46 PM	00:14.23 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D U R2 D' F2 L' D2 B L' F D2 U R L2 D' U
2455	Jun 28, 2014 2:37:12 PM	00:13.92 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 D F2 R D' F R' B D F L2 U'
2454	Jun 28, 2014 2:33:54 PM	00:13.22 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D' U' R' D F' U2 F' D' L U' F2 R D2
2453	Jun 28, 2014 2:33:01 PM	00:14.09 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R B' L U' F R2 U L' F D2 U
2452	Jun 28, 2014 2:31:39 PM	00:09.95 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' F' L D' F2 U2 B' D U L2 F' R2
2451	Jun 28, 2014 2:31:17 PM	00:12.39 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R B' L2 B U2 B D' R' L2 B D2
2450	Jun 28, 2014 2:30:42 PM	00:15.34 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F D B' L U2 F R2 L2 B2 D U
2449	Jun 28, 2014 2:29:37 PM	00:09.85 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U B2 L2 U B D2 B' F' D2 L' B U' F' R2 U2
2448	Jun 28, 2014 2:29:13 PM	00:12.66 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D U' B2 R2 F R2 L B' R L' U' R F D2 L'
2447	Jun 28, 2014 2:28:53 PM	00:10.61 D' F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L' U2 R' B2 U' F' L' B' D B D2
2446	Jun 28, 2014 2:28:20 PM	00:13.42 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 U L' U2 B R' L2 B R B D
2445	Jun 28, 2014 2:27:32 PM	00:13.62 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' R F' R' B L' U2 L2 U' L' D' U'
2444	Jun 28, 2014 2:26:37 PM	00:15.37 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L' D2 U2 F' U R' D F2 D2 R2 U'
2443	Jun 28, 2014 2:25:40 PM	00:11.85 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 D R F2 U' R' L B F' U' F2 R'
2442	Jun 28, 2014 2:25:13 PM	00:12.33 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R' F' U R' D' B2 R' U' R' F'
2441	Jun 28, 2014 2:23:57 PM	00:11.78	 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L D F' D U R2 B F U2 R
2440	Jun 28, 2014 2:23:18 PM	00:13.35 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L D R' B F L' D' B L2 B' U'
2439	Jun 28, 2014 2:22:50 PM	00:09.82 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 L' B' D2 L' B2 D R' U' R'
2438	Jun 28, 2014 2:22:26 PM	00:13.91 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B U' L D B R' F2 U R' D2
2437	Jun 28, 2014 2:21:11 PM	00:12.91 D F2 U R2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' B' U R U L2 D' B' L B' R D
2436	Jun 28, 2014 2:20:47 PM	00:14.25 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D L' F' U' B R L2 B2 R' L' D U
2435	Jun 28, 2014 2:20:22 PM	00:13.08 R2 D F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D B2 R U R' B' F' R D U R U'
2434	Jun 28, 2014 2:18:51 PM	00:13.58 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' R U2 R2 L' F' L' U' B2 R D' U'
2433	Jun 28, 2014 2:18:22 PM	00:13.98 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B' D' B2 F U2 B' L B U'
2432	Jun 28, 2014 2:13:32 PM	00:11.51 D' U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 L' F' U' L F L2 D' R' U B' U2
2431	Jun 28, 2014 2:10:37 PM	00:10.38 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R U L F' U' R U' F2 U' B
2430	Jun 28, 2014 2:04:57 PM	00:12.71 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D L' F R' U' B L B2 U' L' F U'
2429	Jun 28, 2014 2:01:17 PM	00:10.30 B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B' L2 U F' R' L' F2 D' F' L2 U2
2428	Jun 28, 2014 2:00:37 PM	00:12.17 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R D R2 B L' D2 U F' R2 B
2427	Jun 28, 2014 1:59:39 PM	00:11.49 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 D U B R' B2 R F' L' F R2 D' U2
2426	Jun 28, 2014 1:59:06 PM	00:13.70 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R D' U2 L' B2 D B' F D' R U
2425	Jun 28, 2014 1:46:15 PM	00:11.24 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D B' U' F' D2 R' U B D U2
2424	Jun 28, 2014 1:45:11 PM	00:12.11 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' L B' R2 B R' D2 F' R' U2
2423	Jun 28, 2014 1:44:45 PM	00:12.56 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B F' D' R F2 U B' F2 R' U
2422	Jun 28, 2014 1:44:19 PM	00:14.26 R2 U F2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F R2 D' B' L D2 R2 D2 F' U2
2421	Jun 28, 2014 1:39:29 PM	00:10.96 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L' F2 L2 F' R D2 F' U2 B2 F' D'
2420	Jun 28, 2014 1:36:11 PM	00:11.69 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 R U' F2 D' F' R' B F2 R' B2 D'
2419	Jun 28, 2014 1:35:31 PM	00:11.50 L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L U2 B' F' D' L D2 R' B2 F' D2
2418	Jun 28, 2014 1:34:25 PM	00:12.82 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R D'
2417	Jun 28, 2014 1:34:01 PM	00:13.29 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 B2 L' F R D' B' U R U F L' U2
2416	Jun 28, 2014 1:33:34 PM	00:13.08 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B U' F R D' B F R' B2 F
2415	Jun 28, 2014 1:33:11 PM	00:12.87 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L D F' D2 R U' B' R B U'
2414	Jun 28, 2014 1:32:46 PM	00:13.25 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B L' F' R' U R U2 R D2 B2 U
2413	Jun 28, 2014 1:19:17 PM	00:12.23 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D L F U R' B' F R' B2 D L2 U'
2412	Jun 28, 2014 1:12:58 PM	00:14.86 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F' U R2 L2 U' R' L' B2 F D U'
2411	Jun 28, 2014 1:12:37 PM	00:10.61 U' L2 U R2 D F2 D L2 U F2 D L' U' R B F L2 U2 L B' F2 D'
2410	Jun 28, 2014 1:12:16 PM	00:11.56 F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 F L2 D' B R' F L' U L D2 U2
2409	Jun 28, 2014 1:11:52 PM	00:11.26 L2 D L2 D U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' U2 B' D2 F U R B R D' U
2408	Jun 28, 2014 1:11:25 PM	00:15.77 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 U R2 F' U R D2 F' L2 U'
2407	Jun 28, 2014 1:11:00 PM	00:13.81 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B R2 L B2 D F' R' U' R' L' U
2406	Jun 28, 2014 1:10:35 PM	00:11.44 D' B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 B' R' D L' D U B D' U2 L U'
2405	Jun 28, 2014 1:10:10 PM	00:13.72 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B D2 L' F D B U' B' F2 R' D2
2404	Jun 28, 2014 1:09:46 PM	00:11.11 B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' R' D' B' R' L' F U R B2 D2
2403	Jun 28, 2014 1:09:15 PM	00:13.68 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B' D' L' D2 F R2 B2 R D F
2402	Jun 28, 2014 1:08:49 PM	00:13.27 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L' B' U R' B' L2 U' L' D F' U
2401	Jun 28, 2014 1:08:26 PM	00:13.24 U2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L' U' B' F' D' B' F' U' R F' U2
2400	Jun 28, 2014 1:08:03 PM	00:12.50 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U F D' R U L' B' D2 R' B' U2 R
2399	Jun 28, 2014 1:07:44 PM	00:09.81 L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' F D B' R L U' L' D L2 B2
2398	Jun 28, 2014 1:07:14 PM	00:12.25 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 B' D2 R' D F R U' R' D' B2 D'
2397	Jun 28, 2014 1:06:53 PM	00:12.56 R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 F U L F2 D' L2 F' L D2 R U'
2396	Jun 28, 2014 1:06:33 PM	00:11.82 U2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 B' R U' B' L2 D2 U R' B' R'
2395	Jun 28, 2014 1:06:09 PM	00:12.32 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' B L' U F U2 F R' L D' U2 L'
2394	Jun 28, 2014 1:05:45 PM	00:14.21 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B' L' D' B2 R' U F' L' F' U'
2393	Jun 28, 2014 1:05:22 PM	00:13.75 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R B' L' F' R' U' L2 B' L B' U2
2392	Jun 28, 2014 1:04:50 PM	00:15.83 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D R' F D L' F' R2 B D L F2 U
2391	Jun 28, 2014 1:04:29 PM	00:10.09 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U R' B' R' B' F U F R U2 R2 U'
2390	Jun 28, 2014 1:03:52 PM	00:12.49 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 R' U' F2 D B2 D2 B F L2 D2
2389	Jun 28, 2014 1:03:28 PM	00:11.53 U' R2 F2 U B2 U L2 D U2 F2 D' F' L' U R' B2 L' D L D2 L2 U2
2388	Jun 28, 2014 1:03:04 PM	00:12.06 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B' F2 U F2 R' L U2 F' L2 U'
2387	Jun 28, 2014 1:02:43 PM	00:09.63 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R F' D R2 F2 R2 F' L' B2 F' U
2386	Jun 28, 2014 1:02:00 PM	00:12.89 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U2 F' R U2 B' F2 L2 F2 R L2 D' U'
2385	Jun 28, 2014 1:01:27 PM	00:12.83 U L2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B R U2 R F' D R' B2 U2 F
2384	Jun 28, 2014 1:01:08 PM	00:10.02 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D U' L D' B F D' R' L' D F U2 L2
2383	Jun 28, 2014 1:00:45 PM	00:11.69 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R L U2 F' R U L U' B U2
2382	Jun 28, 2014 1:00:22 PM	00:12.14 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F D' R' B' F2 R2 U2 F L D
2381	Jun 28, 2014 12:59:52 PM	00:14.68 D F2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 R' U' B' D' F2 R F L B2 D' U'
2380	Jun 28, 2014 12:59:27 PM	00:12.86 D R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R U2 R D' L B R' U B2 L2 U'
2379	Jun 28, 2014 12:59:07 PM	00:09.90 U' F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B' R' F2 D2 L U L' D L' F' U2
2378	Jun 28, 2014 12:58:44 PM	00:12.83 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' R' L2 D' R2 U' L F'
2377	Jun 28, 2014 12:58:19 PM	00:14.58 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' B L' D R2 F' U L D2 F R' L
2376	Jun 28, 2014 12:57:56 PM	00:12.34 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U F2 R B' F R D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2
2375	Jun 28, 2014 12:57:33 PM	00:13.69 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 F L' D R F' D' B' D B2 R2 U
2374	Jun 28, 2014 12:57:09 PM	00:13.89 R2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' L U' L B2 F2 D2 U' L' D2
2373	Jun 28, 2014 12:56:44 PM	00:11.82 D R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 D U2 R U B D' B U2 L D2 R'
2372	Jun 28, 2014 12:56:24 PM	00:11.53 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R D' B' U L2 F' D' R' D' L' U'
2371	Jun 28, 2014 12:56:03 PM	00:09.63 L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D L B' U B R2 D L2 U2 R2
2370	Jun 28, 2014 12:55:43 PM	00:10.44 D F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' F' D R' U2 B' L2 D2 R' B
2369	Jun 28, 2014 12:54:29 PM	00:13.46 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L' B' R2 D U R' B2 R F' L' U
2368	Jun 28, 2014 12:54:07 PM	00:12.33 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' R' U' R F2 L D B' D' U2 F'
2367	Jun 28, 2014 12:53:45 PM	00:11.20 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L D F R U' R U B R' U2
2366	Jun 28, 2014 12:53:23 PM	00:13.56 B2 D R2 D B2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R B' D' L D2 L' D2 F D U2
2365	Jun 28, 2014 12:53:04 PM	00:10.31 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U F D2 U B2 L2 U2 R U F' D
2364	Jun 28, 2014 12:52:44 PM	00:12.20 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D L D2 B' D L2 F D2 U' B' U L'
2363	Jun 28, 2014 12:52:22 PM	00:12.24 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R L U2 F' R' B2 R U R2 U2
2362	Jun 28, 2014 12:51:56 PM	00:15.09 F2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R L' B' U' B F' U' L B
2361	Jun 28, 2014 12:51:32 PM	00:12.75 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' B' U' B L' F2 L D L'
2360	Jun 28, 2014 12:50:01 PM	00:10.69 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 L D B' D F2 U2 F L D R' U2
2359	Jun 28, 2014 12:12:13 PM	00:12.28 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U F B2 R B' L B R2 B2 L U
2358	Jun 28, 2014 11:47:08 AM	00:11.18 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' L2 U F' R F' R' B L D2 U'
2357	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:47 AM	00:10.32 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U B D B F D2 U2 F R L' B L2
2356	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:21 AM	00:12.34 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 U R' L F' U' B2 F2 R' L2 D U'
2355	Jun 28, 2014 11:45:58 AM	00:11.47 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R' D U' B' R B2 U F U2 L2
2354	Jun 28, 2014 11:45:33 AM	00:12.71 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D F L2 D' L U' L2 F R2 B2 F U'
2353	Jun 28, 2014 11:45:10 AM	00:13.96 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' R D' R2 F2 R U R2 F R
2352	Jun 28, 2014 11:43:15 AM	00:10.66 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L D' F U' R' B L' B2 L' U
2351	Jun 28, 2014 11:42:51 AM	00:13.57 D2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F' L U' L U2 R2 L' F' D L' U
2350	Jun 28, 2014 11:42:29 AM	00:12.83 B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B' F L' D B2 R' D' U' L' D
2349	Jun 28, 2014 11:42:06 AM	00:13.86 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 U' R F R2 L F' D' B2 F2 D L'
2348	Jun 28, 2014 11:41:34 AM	00:14.96 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F L U L2 D2 B R' B2 F R U'
2347	Jun 28, 2014 11:41:09 AM	00:14.08 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F L D L' D F2 U2 F' U L'
2346	Jun 28, 2014 11:40:37 AM	00:09.69 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D2 F' D B L F L D2 U2 B2 D' U'
2345	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:56 AM	00:13.86 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' B R' B2 D2 U2 R U F2 L U2
2344	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:35 AM	00:12.22 R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U' F R' D2 B D' F' D' L' F2 D U2
2343	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:13 AM	00:12.62 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R' L2 F2 D' B' D' L' B2 F2 L
2342	Jun 28, 2014 11:38:50 AM	00:14.58 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L' F2 D' U2 B' U' B' F L' D2 U'
2341	Jun 28, 2014 11:38:21 AM	00:16.49 U2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R U' F R' L' B' U' B R2 F2 U'
2340	Jun 28, 2014 11:37:55 AM	00:11.33 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' L' F' L D R2 D B2 F' D2
2339	Jun 28, 2014 11:37:07 AM	00:13.31 R2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D R F D2 R2 L2 B D R' B2 U'
2338	Jun 28, 2014 11:36:36 AM	00:12.14 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L' D B' L2 D' R L2 F' U R' U2
2337	Jun 28, 2014 11:36:13 AM	00:12.53 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F U R2 L' F' U2 L' F2 R B'
2336	Jun 28, 2014 11:35:41 AM	00:13.70 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' B D2 R' L D2 F2 D R2 L D U'
2335	Jun 28, 2014 11:35:16 AM	00:11.74 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L' D B D2 F' L' U2 R2 B' U'
2334	Jun 28, 2014 11:34:23 AM	00:16.67 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 U' B L D2 B' D' F L D2
2333	Jun 28, 2014 11:34:00 AM	00:10.60 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D R' F' R' F L B' D' U' B L2
2332	Jun 28, 2014 11:33:28 AM	00:12.83 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F' B2 L D' U B L' D R F' U'
2331	Jun 28, 2014 11:33:06 AM	00:13.19 L2 U F2 D L2 U L2 F2 U F D' R U F' D' R' B' D' R2 U'
2330	Jun 28, 2014 11:32:46 AM	00:10.82 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 R' F' L B D' B' U' R U L2
2329	Jun 28, 2014 11:32:19 AM	00:09.94 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D F U' R' U2 B U' F R D L' U
2328	Jun 28, 2014 11:31:54 AM	00:13.17 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U B L B2 U2 L2 F L2 D U' R U2
2327	Jun 28, 2014 11:31:28 AM	00:15.13 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B' F D F' U' L' U' F2 U' B'
2326	Jun 28, 2014 11:30:02 AM	00:10.46 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B' F D R L' F' L' U R' D' U2
2325	Jun 28, 2014 11:29:38 AM	00:10.61 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L D' U2 L D2 F R B'
2324	Jun 28, 2014 11:29:18 AM	00:10.59 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U B2 D2 B2 R B' L D' L D' L' U B' F' U2
2323	Jun 28, 2014 11:28:55 AM	00:10.94 R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B D' U2 L' D2 U' B2 R B' L
2322	Jun 28, 2014 11:28:29 AM	00:17.85 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D U' R2 F' L D2 F' L U F2 D' R' L'
2321	Jun 28, 2014 11:27:57 AM	00:13.81 L2 U R2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F L D' U' R2 L2 B R2 B F2
2320	Jun 28, 2014 11:27:34 AM	00:12.17 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 D L2 B L D B R' L B F' R2 U B2
2319	Jun 28, 2014 11:27:12 AM	00:11.29 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F R' U F' L B' L2 U R F'
2318	Jun 28, 2014 11:26:54 AM	00:10.51 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D2 R D' L2 B L B U R' B2 F' D2
2317	Jun 28, 2014 11:26:30 AM	00:11.23 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' L F' L D' F R2 U R
2316	Jun 28, 2014 11:26:09 AM	00:12.60 D' F2 U B2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 L U2 F L' U' B D B U2 R' F'
2315	Jun 28, 2014 11:25:44 AM	00:13.49 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 R' B D F2 L2 F' D' U F' L2 U
2314	Jun 28, 2014 11:25:21 AM	00:11.45 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D L' B L' U F' U2 R' U
2313	Jun 28, 2014 11:24:59 AM	00:11.66 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R' F' D U' B U2 F2 R' U F
2312	Jun 28, 2014 11:24:35 AM	00:12.29 R2 D R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F D2 R B L' U' R' F2 D2 F2
2311	Jun 28, 2014 11:24:11 AM	00:11.87 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U' B U R2 F2 R' D' R2 B L2 U
2310	Jun 28, 2014 11:23:47 AM	00:12.41 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' B' R2 F2 D2 R' B' D' L F' D2 L2
2309	Jun 28, 2014 11:23:25 AM	00:10.35 F2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F' D' B D' L' B2 F' D U2 L
2308	Jun 28, 2014 11:23:02 AM	00:12.22 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' U B U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' D L2 U'
2307	Jun 28, 2014 11:22:03 AM	00:13.44 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U L' D' B2 U L B' U2 L' U2
2306	Jun 28, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:10.60 D R2 D B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F' U F D B L2 B2 L B2 F'
2305	Jun 28, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:13.16 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B D2 R' D' U2 F L2 D U2 B2 L'
2304	Jun 28, 2014 11:21:01 AM	00:09.79 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 B2 D F2 L B R U' F R' B L2 U L U'
2303	Jun 28, 2014 11:20:31 AM	00:10.21 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' L B' F D' R' F U2 L U2 R2
2302	Jun 28, 2014 11:20:10 AM	00:13.09 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' R F' R2 D2 U' B D' B U' L' F
2301	Jun 28, 2014 11:19:48 AM	00:12.64 B2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D R L2 U F' D' F D2 L' B2 R2
2300	Jun 28, 2014 11:19:25 AM	00:12.30 D2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U R2 U L B2 L' U2 B' R' U'
2299	Jun 28, 2014 11:18:52 AM	00:12.23 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 B' D2 L' B2 D2 L' F' D' U'
2298	Jun 28, 2014 11:18:19 AM	00:12.50 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' U B D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' B' R'
2297	Jun 28, 2014 11:17:57 AM	00:12.11 L2 D F2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L' U2 B R F D2 R F2 L U'
2296	Jun 28, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:13.82 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D R D' F2 L' F L' B' R' F2 L U'
2295	Jun 28, 2014 11:17:08 AM	00:11.83 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 D' L D2 U L' B R D2 B' U2 R2 L
2294	Jun 28, 2014 11:16:20 AM	00:13.05 R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D' U2 R' B' U' F R F
2293	Jun 28, 2014 11:15:59 AM	00:12.65 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U' R' B2 U2 B U L' F R' U2 L'
2292	Jun 28, 2014 11:15:39 AM	00:12.39 D2 L2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U L D2 B R' L' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L' U
2291	Jun 28, 2014 11:15:01 AM	00:11.21 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R2 B' D' B D2 R D' L
2290	Jun 28, 2014 11:14:40 AM	00:10.92 R2 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F D B' D' U' L' D' F D'
2289	Jun 28, 2014 11:14:14 AM	00:13.00 F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U R2 U L2 U2 B' R B2 U' B' L F D L D
2288	Jun 28, 2014 11:13:54 AM	00:12.08 D U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' B U2 L' D L2 B F U'
2287	Jun 28, 2014 11:13:25 AM	00:14.02 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F L2 D' L' U F2 R2 B' R2 D U'
2286	Jun 28, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:13.70 B2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D U' B' L D R B' L' F D L' D U2
2285	Jun 28, 2014 11:12:40 AM	00:12.01 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L B L' F' U L B2 D2 R' U' R'
2284	Jun 28, 2014 11:12:15 AM	00:13.55 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 F L U B' F' L2 D2 F2 R2 L' F'
2283	Jun 28, 2014 11:11:47 AM	00:14.53 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' L U' B D' U L F U L' U
2282	Jun 28, 2014 11:11:20 AM	00:10.43 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D U2 R F U F' L' U B2 D' L2 F' U'
2281	Jun 28, 2014 11:10:56 AM	00:12.67 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U R' B' U F L D L F D2 F D'
2280	Jun 28, 2014 11:10:32 AM	00:12.01 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D U' R B R U L F2 R' D B2 R
2279	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:59 AM	00:11.02 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L B U R L' B2 U2 B R2 L2 U'
2278	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:33 AM	00:13.57 L2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L B2 F L B' F2 U' L' U2 L'
2277	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:10 AM	00:13.44 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D U2 B L' U F' D' L' F2 R F'
2276	Jun 28, 2014 11:08:45 AM	00:11.52 F2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D B' U' B F' U2 L' D U2 R2 D F
2275	Jun 28, 2014 11:07:46 AM	00:12.46 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B' D2 R' L' F L D' R F2 U'
2274	Jun 28, 2014 11:07:22 AM	00:13.81 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 L' B' L2 D R U' L B' U L' U'
2273	Jun 28, 2014 11:06:57 AM	00:15.01 B2 U L2 D' U L2 U R2 U R2 U' L U' L2 D R2 U R F L B' U2
2272	Jun 28, 2014 11:06:28 AM	00:15.00 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U F' D' U F' D U' L'
2271	Jun 28, 2014 11:06:05 AM	00:12.59 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R' F L2 F D B U2 L' F' D'
2270	Jun 28, 2014 11:04:19 AM	00:13.94 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' R2 L' B2 R' F L2 U F D' U'
2269	Jun 28, 2014 11:03:59 AM	00:11.19 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' D' B2 D F L' F2 L2 U'
2268	Jun 28, 2014 11:03:19 AM	00:13.19 D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F' L F' D B2 L2 D B U
2267	Jun 28, 2014 11:02:56 AM	00:10.08 R2 D' U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F' U L U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 U
2266	Jun 28, 2014 11:02:34 AM	00:09.04 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U B D' F' U F D' L' U' R L' U2
2265	Jun 28, 2014 11:02:06 AM	00:13.91 L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' R L' B D R B F D' L2 D R
2264	Jun 28, 2014 11:01:42 AM	00:13.74 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U R U' L' D2 U' B D' U2 L B U2
2263	Jun 28, 2014 11:01:20 AM	00:10.86 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 F' U' R F' R B' U' F2
2262	Jun 28, 2014 11:00:16 AM	00:11.85 D' B2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D R L D' L U2 B F R2 D' L2 D
2261	Jun 28, 2014 10:58:09 AM	00:13.81 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B' U' R' F' L' D2 B2 D L U2
2260	Jun 28, 2014 10:57:47 AM	00:11.77 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F' D2 R' F U B' U L' D' B D
2259	Jun 28, 2014 10:57:22 AM	00:13.63 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R B' U F U R2 F' D F' L
2258	Jun 28, 2014 10:56:14 AM	00:12.00 U L2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 U B2 U2 B' D' U R2 F' L' D F' D2 L
2257	Jun 28, 2014 10:55:46 AM	00:15.82 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' D2 B R B' R2 U L D2 R'
2256	Jun 28, 2014 10:55:25 AM	00:12.05 U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F R D F' D2 B' U B' F D2 U2
2255	Jun 28, 2014 10:54:56 AM	00:11.75 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B D' R' B' F L2 F2 L U F D
2254	Jun 28, 2014 10:54:26 AM	00:12.00 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R' D' F' L F' U2 F' R' B F2
2253	Jun 28, 2014 10:53:00 AM	00:12.83 D F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L' U' F' D L2 B F L2 U' L'
2252	Jun 28, 2014 10:52:38 AM	00:12.36 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 R D L' F R2 L B' U2 F R2 D2
2251	Jun 28, 2014 10:52:11 AM	00:11.90 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D L' R2 B2 U' L' B F D B R' U'
2250	Jun 27, 2014 11:41:07 PM	00:14.11 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F' L F' D2 R2 U L' U F U2
2249	Jun 27, 2014 11:40:45 PM	00:12.31 B2 U F2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R' D2 U2 B L B R D' L' D' U'
2248	Jun 27, 2014 11:40:14 PM	00:14.28 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' U F2 R' B' L D' B' R U B L'
2247	Jun 27, 2014 11:39:26 PM	00:11.09 D L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R' F' L2 F' L D' B R2 U' F2 D
2246	Jun 27, 2014 11:37:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 F' D2 R' L D' F U' B'
2245	Jun 27, 2014 11:37:19 PM	00:14.72 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' F R2 D2 R' F' D' F2 R' L B
2244	Jun 27, 2014 11:36:17 PM	00:13.33 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L' D F2 R' D2 U2 B' F2 D' F'
2243	Jun 27, 2014 11:35:54 PM	00:11.87 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L F R2 B R' D' B' D2 B F2 U'
2242	Jun 27, 2014 11:35:11 PM	00:13.49 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U L2 F' R2 L F' R L2 U2 F L U2
2241	Jun 27, 2014 11:34:22 PM	00:12.95 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 D L2 U L U B R' D2 U2 B' U' B' R' U'
2240	Jun 27, 2014 11:33:51 PM	00:08.38 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B R2 L2 D2 B2 U' F L U R'
2239	Jun 27, 2014 11:33:25 PM	00:12.10 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R' B2 D2 F' L U' L B F' D2
2238	Jun 27, 2014 11:32:56 PM	00:12.57 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F' L2 U' B R2 L' U F U F2 U'
2237	Jun 27, 2014 11:32:21 PM	00:13.97 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U' B L' F2 L2 F R D U2 F2 R' U2
2236	Jun 27, 2014 11:31:53 PM	00:16.31 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' D' U' L U F' D2 F D U
2235	Jun 27, 2014 11:31:04 PM	00:09.68 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' F U R2 U' B R2 U R D'
2234	Jun 27, 2014 11:30:41 PM	00:12.64 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 D2 F R L2 F2 U' L2 F D' U' B2
2233	Jun 27, 2014 11:29:57 PM	00:13.03 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 L' D B2 L U' F D2 F'
2232	Jun 27, 2014 11:29:33 PM	00:13.26 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U R D2 R2 F' U' B2 L2 B D2
2231	Jun 27, 2014 11:28:33 PM	00:14.16 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 R' B F' D' R2 B F L' F L'
2230	Jun 27, 2014 11:27:53 PM	00:12.24 L2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D' L' B2 L D' R F D L2 B' F'
2229	Jun 27, 2014 11:27:27 PM	00:11.82 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F R' F D2 B' R F' U2 B2 U2
2228	Jun 27, 2014 11:26:44 PM	00:13.73 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U R' B2 F U' B R' D U' F2 U2
2227	Jun 27, 2014 11:26:20 PM	00:13.92 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B D F' D L F' U2 B D' R2 U'
2226	Jun 27, 2014 11:25:59 PM	00:11.18 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F L2 B2 R' B' R2 U' F2 D L2 U'
2225	Jun 27, 2014 11:25:02 PM	00:10.49 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R U' F' D L' B U F' U' F U'
2224	Jun 27, 2014 11:24:19 PM	00:12.89 D U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' D U R' D F' L' U' F2 D'
2223	Jun 27, 2014 11:20:45 PM	00:12.47 B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R F' U' F R2 F L F2 R U'
2222	Jun 27, 2014 11:20:17 PM	00:13.46 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B U2 F L' D B' R B U'
2221	Jun 27, 2014 11:19:51 PM	00:15.75 U2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F R F R2 U2 R' B2 D F R' U
2220	Jun 27, 2014 11:19:28 PM	00:11.22 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D B L2 B' U' B L2 D' L B' F
2219	Jun 27, 2014 11:19:01 PM	00:12.01 L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B' D U B2 R' U2 B L2 D2 U2
2218	Jun 27, 2014 11:18:35 PM	00:13.41 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' R B D2 B2 R F2 L' F
2217	Jun 27, 2014 11:18:07 PM	00:12.19 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' U2 F2 L' F R' B R L D' U'
2216	Jun 27, 2014 11:17:44 PM	00:11.80 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L D' B2 R' B' F D2 R' U' L
2215	Jun 27, 2014 11:16:29 PM	00:12.41 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F' R' B F' D2 R U' L' U2 L' U2
2214	Jun 27, 2014 11:16:05 PM	00:14.33 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D F D L D U2 R' U R2 L2 B' D
2213	Jun 27, 2014 11:15:06 PM	00:12.88 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F' L2 B2 R' U L' U B2 R D U2
2212	Jun 27, 2014 11:14:45 PM	00:11.23 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 F' R2 D2 R L2 B L' U F L2 U2
2211	Jun 27, 2014 11:14:22 PM	00:12.13 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L F' D2 L' U' F2 U' B2 D2 R
2210	Jun 27, 2014 11:14:00 PM	00:11.97 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F' R D' U2 F D' R D' U' F L U'
2209	Jun 27, 2014 11:13:37 PM	00:11.88 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L' B2 R B' U R' F' R2 U2 L2
2208	Jun 27, 2014 11:12:51 PM	00:11.37 D B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L D F' R2 L2 D L' D2 R F2
2207	Jun 27, 2014 11:12:18 PM	00:13.83 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L' R2 B R2 L' U B' D' R L'
2206	Jun 27, 2014 11:11:49 PM	00:13.64 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L' U F2 R2 F R' L D2 B D' L'
2205	Jun 27, 2014 11:11:22 PM	00:11.61 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B' U B2 U F U R2 B' F U
2204	Jun 27, 2014 11:10:52 PM	00:15.30 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F' B2 R B U' F2 R' L B2 U L U2
2203	Jun 27, 2014 11:10:22 PM	00:09.74 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 B D' B U F D2 B' R B2 D U'
2202	Jun 27, 2014 11:09:54 PM	00:11.74 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 F' R2 B D B2 L' B L' B U2
2201	Jun 27, 2014 11:09:21 PM	00:11.35 L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U B' R' D' B' F L' U' F2 L2 B' D2
2200	Jun 27, 2014 11:08:52 PM	00:12.08 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L D' B U2 R U' B2 F' L B' D2
2199	Jun 27, 2014 11:08:25 PM	00:12.61 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B' D' F' R' L F2 D L F D2 U'
2198	Jun 27, 2014 11:07:55 PM	00:13.00 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 R' U' B' R2 B' F' L B' D2 R2
2197	Jun 27, 2014 11:07:06 PM	00:13.57 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 D L2 U R' F' L U B U2 B U' F D2 L
2196	Jun 27, 2014 11:06:43 PM	00:13.89 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' B F R U' L D2 U F R' D'
2195	Jun 27, 2014 11:05:57 PM	00:12.34 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U' R D R B2 R' B' D2 R' B' F' D'
2194	Jun 27, 2014 11:03:22 PM	00:12.74 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 U F' L' B L B2 L' U' F' R L' D'
2193	Jun 27, 2014 11:02:59 PM	00:12.23 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F' U' L' F2 D U F R F2 U
2192	Jun 27, 2014 11:02:32 PM	00:12.66 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U R' B U R2 U L2 B' D R' L U'
2191	Jun 27, 2014 11:01:58 PM	00:11.97 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 F' D2 R L' F U' L2 F L' D L'
2190	Jun 27, 2014 11:00:56 PM	00:13.44 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 L F' U R' D' B2 D2 L' U2 R'
2189	Jun 27, 2014 11:00:24 PM	00:12.43 F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L' F' U R' U R2 U' B L2 F2
2188	Jun 27, 2014 10:57:51 PM	00:11.71 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' L' F2 U2 B' R' D' B2 D' L2 D2
2187	Jun 27, 2014 10:57:17 PM	00:13.41 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' L B' F' U' L' D U'
2186	Jun 27, 2014 10:56:52 PM	00:14.26 F2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F R L2 B L B' F' D2 B' U'
2185	Jun 27, 2014 10:56:28 PM	00:13.64 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 L F' D L' B D R2 U2 R2 L U'
2184	Jun 27, 2014 10:55:47 PM	00:13.19	+2	R2 D2 R2 D F2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' F L2 U' R2 B2 U L D' U'
2183	Jun 27, 2014 10:55:23 PM	00:12.48 L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' L2 D' U2 F' U'
2182	Jun 27, 2014 10:55:00 PM	00:13.01 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R' L' F' U2 B R2 L B' R
2181	Jun 27, 2014 10:54:38 PM	00:10.77 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L' F2 R' U R2 D' R2 B' U F2 D2
2180	Jun 27, 2014 10:54:13 PM	00:12.99 B2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F' D' B2 L' U2 L B F2 R2 D' L'
2179	Jun 27, 2014 10:53:52 PM	00:12.03 L2 U L2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B D2 U' R D B L2 B' R2 D'
2178	Jun 27, 2014 10:53:14 PM	00:12.45 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D B F R D L2 F L U' B' D2 U2
2177	Jun 27, 2014 10:52:51 PM	00:12.26 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 U L F2 U B F' R' F' U F2 L2 D
2176	Jun 27, 2014 10:52:21 PM	00:11.93 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U R F U L' B' D B2 F' R2 D2 U
2175	Jun 27, 2014 10:51:57 PM	00:12.93 L2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 R F2 D2 F U' L' F D2 B2 R2 U2
2174	Jun 27, 2014 10:51:35 PM	00:11.72 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' L' F D F' U' B' U' F' U'
2173	Jun 27, 2014 10:51:10 PM	00:14.12 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' U' B' U2 L2 F2 D' B' L' F' D2
2172	Jun 27, 2014 10:50:44 PM	00:14.30 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 D U' F2 U R' B' D F' L U' B' U R L2 U2
2171	Jun 27, 2014 10:50:22 PM	00:10.80 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B L2 U' F' D B2 R
2170	Jun 27, 2014 10:50:01 PM	00:09.32 F2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 D B L' F U2 R2 D R' D2 R2 B'
2169	Jun 27, 2014 10:49:39 PM	00:11.16 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 U B R' L2 F2 U F' D2
2168	Jun 27, 2014 10:49:15 PM	00:12.27 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L' F' L2 B' D' U' B2 D2 U' L2
2167	Jun 27, 2014 10:48:29 PM	00:11.38 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' L2 F2 D F R2 U' B' F' U
2166	Jun 27, 2014 10:48:01 PM	00:10.95 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L F' R' U B' R2 B' R2 U
2165	Jun 27, 2014 10:47:35 PM	00:15.66 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D R F L D2 U B U R F D' U2
2164	Jun 27, 2014 10:47:05 PM	00:12.07 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L' D L2 F' R L' B2 F' D F2
2163	Jun 27, 2014 10:46:44 PM	00:10.61 U R2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 U' R' D' U' R' D2 L2
2162	Jun 27, 2014 10:46:20 PM	00:14.30 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F' R F U' L F2 D2 B D U
2161	Jun 27, 2014 10:45:59 PM	00:11.41 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 D R' B2 L F' U' R L' D' R' U2
2160	Jun 27, 2014 10:45:36 PM	00:10.23 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L F D' U' B2 L F' L F L'
2159	Jun 27, 2014 10:45:12 PM	00:11.56 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U' L' F R' L B D U L' U2 F L'
2158	Jun 27, 2014 10:44:46 PM	00:13.93 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R D' F2 R2 B F U B D2
2157	Jun 27, 2014 10:44:16 PM	00:14.57 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' R' L2 F2 R D' B' L' B2 D2 U
2156	Jun 27, 2014 10:43:47 PM	00:13.67 U' B2 D' U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' D R' L B2 D L' U B2 R
2155	Jun 27, 2014 10:43:22 PM	00:12.82 F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R' D' L2 U B' U' F2 L' U F R
2154	Jun 27, 2014 10:42:46 PM	00:12.92 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' D U' B D R2 F2 U2 L U'
2153	Jun 27, 2014 10:42:16 PM	00:11.70 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B L U2 L B' L' D' F L D'
2152	Jun 27, 2014 10:41:45 PM	00:11.09 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R' B' R2 B' R2 D U2 B' U'
2151	Jun 27, 2014 10:41:07 PM	00:12.64 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B R L2 F' D' L2 D B D B
2150	Jun 27, 2014 10:40:34 PM	00:12.39 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R L2 B D B2 R' F R F R U'
2149	Jun 27, 2014 10:39:50 PM	00:11.01 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U R' D2 F L2 U' B' R D R2 B' U'
2148	Jun 27, 2014 10:38:50 PM	00:11.46 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F R2 B R2 L' B' F' D F2 R2
2147	Jun 27, 2014 10:38:29 PM	00:11.22 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 D R' B D F' D U'
2146	Jun 27, 2014 10:37:59 PM	00:11.60 R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B' U R2 F U' L2 B L F2 R'
2145	Jun 27, 2014 10:35:41 PM	00:11.09 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' D' B' D R' L' B' R' F' L' U
2144	Jun 27, 2014 10:34:48 PM	00:12.32 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U R2 U' F' D B U B' R F' U' R2 U
2143	Jun 27, 2014 10:34:19 PM	00:13.42 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' F L B2 R L' U B' F2 D2 U
2142	Jun 27, 2014 10:33:30 PM	00:12.12 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R' U R D2 F2 R' F L' D' R'
2141	Jun 27, 2014 10:32:17 PM	00:12.90 B2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 U' L' F L D' L U' B2
2140	Jun 27, 2014 10:31:56 PM	00:10.96 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B R' F D F D2 R2 D R2 U'
2139	Jun 27, 2014 10:31:14 PM	00:13.53 R2 D L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' R B2 F2 D F' U2 R' D B' F2 D'
2138	Jun 27, 2014 10:30:40 PM	00:14.99 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B U F2 L2 D' F R' F2 U R' D'
2137	Jun 27, 2014 10:30:08 PM	00:14.24 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B' R U L D' B L D L U2
2136	Jun 27, 2014 10:29:35 PM	00:14.39 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B L U B2 D2 F' D' U L F2
2135	Jun 27, 2014 10:29:12 PM	00:11.87 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F D' F2 U L2 U2 R D2 U' L2
2134	Jun 27, 2014 10:28:47 PM	00:13.03 L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L F2 D R' B' F' L2 U L'
2133	Jun 27, 2014 10:27:55 PM	00:11.52 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' R' B2 F' R' U' F R L' B' L D2
2132	Jun 27, 2014 9:41:28 PM	00:11.66 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R' D' R' B' F' D R' L' B2 L'
2131	Jun 27, 2014 9:41:04 PM	00:13.66 D2 R2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B' U2 B' R' D' R' B' D2 L F2 U
2130	Jun 27, 2014 9:40:41 PM	00:11.41 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U2 L F2 R B' D' L2 D2 L F' D'
2129	Jun 27, 2014 9:40:21 PM	00:11.33 D2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 U L B L' U F' L2 B' D'
2128	Jun 27, 2014 9:39:59 PM	00:12.70 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' L U2 F' U' R' D L B2 D' U'
2127	Jun 27, 2014 9:39:35 PM	00:13.60 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 B' D F2 U2 L F R' B2 D2 L'
2126	Jun 27, 2014 9:39:08 PM	00:11.44 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' U L U' R B L' D' F R2
2125	Jun 27, 2014 9:38:47 PM	00:12.04 D F2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' F' D' B' L B2 U' R L D' L2
2124	Jun 27, 2014 9:38:23 PM	00:12.97 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R F' U' B' D' R B2 R2 U L'
2123	Jun 27, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.16 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U R' U' F' D R' D U2 F' U' B' D2
2122	Jun 27, 2014 9:37:34 PM	00:12.89 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L D2 F' R B R2 B2 L F R U'
2121	Jun 27, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.98 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' D' F2 R B' L D' R' F D' U'
2120	Jun 27, 2014 9:36:49 PM	00:12.71 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 R' D R D2 B R B2 U' B' F' R2
2119	Jun 27, 2014 9:36:23 PM	00:13.91 D F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 B L F U B F' R' F2 R' B' U'
2118	Jun 27, 2014 9:36:00 PM	00:14.24 D F2 D' U2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 U B' R2 F2 D' R' F D2 L' B L2 U2
2117	Jun 27, 2014 9:35:32 PM	00:13.63 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 F U' R D U' F' D' R' U
2116	Jun 27, 2014 9:35:08 PM	00:14.10 D' F2 D' U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F L2 U B' D2 L' D U' R L2
2115	Jun 27, 2014 9:34:46 PM	00:12.28 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' D' F' R' U' L' D' R2 U F' L
2114	Jun 27, 2014 9:34:22 PM	00:13.24 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B' U B2 U R B' D F2 D' U2
2113	Jun 27, 2014 9:34:00 PM	00:11.36 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U R2 L2 F' L U2 R' B' D L' D B D2 U'
2112	Jun 27, 2014 9:33:23 PM	00:11.23 L2 D B2 U B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D B' L2 B2 U' F L' D' F' U R2
2111	Jun 27, 2014 9:33:02 PM	00:11.26 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 F2 R' D R2 F D U' R L B R2 U'
2110	Jun 27, 2014 9:32:39 PM	00:13.06 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 B' F' D' B2 U' R D R2 D U'
2109	Jun 27, 2014 9:32:15 PM	00:12.76 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D' U' R2 U' R B D B' L U2 R' D F2 R
2108	Jun 27, 2014 9:31:54 PM	00:11.92 U L2 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F U' R L' F2 L2 D' L' B' R U'
2107	Jun 27, 2014 9:31:21 PM	00:15.88 U F2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 D' U R B' F2 R' F' D2 U2
2106	Jun 27, 2014 9:30:56 PM	00:11.72 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R D B L2 D' F' D2 U' R B2
2105	Jun 27, 2014 9:30:35 PM	00:11.03 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' U' L' D2 B' L D L U2 F2 D R2
2104	Jun 27, 2014 9:30:11 PM	00:13.28 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L R2 D2 U' R F2 L B' R F D'
2103	Jun 27, 2014 9:29:51 PM	00:11.67 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U L' F' D R' L2 B2 U' B2 F' R' F2
2102	Jun 27, 2014 9:29:26 PM	00:15.54 L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 B D F L U B' L U' R' F
2101	Jun 27, 2014 9:29:06 PM	00:11.61 D' B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L F2 D U' F2 U' F' R L'
2100	Jun 27, 2014 9:28:43 PM	00:12.69 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D U B2 R2 F' L U2 F2 L' U' F2 L2 F D2
2099	Jun 27, 2014 9:28:20 PM	00:13.42 R2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' D B' U2 R B2 U' B' L D'
2098	Jun 27, 2014 9:27:56 PM	00:14.62 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 L D2 R' B' U' B R L F L2
2097	Jun 27, 2014 9:27:36 PM	00:11.08 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' L2 B L2 U' L' B' F' D'
2096	Jun 27, 2014 9:27:13 PM	00:12.83 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R' B' F U L' B D' B F L'
2095	Jun 27, 2014 9:26:49 PM	00:10.65 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' F2 R F2 D' U R D2 R L'
2094	Jun 27, 2014 9:26:28 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' R' L' D F R2 F D2 B2 R L'
2093	Jun 27, 2014 9:24:29 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U L' F D U' B2 R L2 F U R B
2092	Jun 27, 2014 9:23:29 PM	00:13.95 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' R' B2 F2 L' F U' L2 F' D L D'
2091	Jun 27, 2014 9:23:06 PM	00:10.74 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 U F R2 B2 D B2 D' B L F' L2
2090	Jun 27, 2014 9:22:33 PM	00:15.63 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 F2 L B R' F2 R' U L2 D U' R2 U'
2089	Jun 27, 2014 9:22:10 PM	00:13.57 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B' L U' B2 F R' U' F2 U2 R'
2088	Jun 27, 2014 9:21:49 PM	00:10.87 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 F' R' U2 L' U F2 L' D' F D
2087	Jun 27, 2014 9:21:15 PM	00:10.21 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 D L' F' D2 B' D F2 R2 F' U B U2
2086	Jun 27, 2014 9:20:52 PM	00:11.20 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R' U F U' L U' L2 D L' D2 U2
2085	Jun 27, 2014 9:20:25 PM	00:13.08 F2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 B2 L2 U L D2 L2 D' B' R' D' U2 F' R D2
2084	Jun 27, 2014 9:19:58 PM	00:13.62 D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 R' D B' D' U' F D R L' B' D2 U'
2083	Jun 27, 2014 9:19:38 PM	00:10.89 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 B L' F' R F U' L F' D' B U
2082	Jun 27, 2014 9:19:13 PM	00:12.31 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 L U' B' L F2 D' R2 B' U' B
2081	Jun 27, 2014 9:18:51 PM	00:13.35 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F' U' B U' F' L' F2 R2 L2 D' U
2080	Jun 27, 2014 9:18:25 PM	00:12.84 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B' F2 D U R B2 L' U B' D U'
2079	Jun 27, 2014 9:18:01 PM	00:13.04 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U L U B U L2 B2 U2 R U'
2078	Jun 27, 2014 9:17:38 PM	00:12.07 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L U B D' U2 R2 F2 U' L D2 U2
2077	Jun 27, 2014 9:17:15 PM	00:13.12 U F2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B D2 R U2 R B' L U' R' L'
2076	Jun 27, 2014 9:16:52 PM	00:12.67 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 L' U B' L' B U L2 B' L' D2 U2
2075	Jun 27, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:11.99 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' L' U2 B L U2 F D' L F U
2074	Jun 27, 2014 9:16:09 PM	00:10.66 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' U F L' D' U2 R F D2 B D2
2073	Jun 27, 2014 9:15:44 PM	00:14.11 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L B' D2 F' U2 B' D' F2 U L' U'
2072	Jun 27, 2014 9:15:17 PM	00:14.09 L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' L' B F2 L2 D F' D' B2 U2 L' U'
2071	Jun 27, 2014 9:14:52 PM	00:12.09 R2 D' F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 F2 U' B L' U' R' F2 U' L D2 F' R' U2
2070	Jun 27, 2014 9:14:12 PM	00:11.90 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D U2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' R' B' U R U R2 F2 U'
2069	Jun 27, 2014 9:13:38 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R' L2 U' F R U' R U L2 F
2068	Jun 27, 2014 9:05:17 PM	00:11.67 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U B2 L' F U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 F L2
2067	Jun 27, 2014 9:04:52 PM	00:14.25 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 B2 U B' R F D2 R' F' R2 L2 U L' U2
2066	Jun 27, 2014 9:04:29 PM	00:12.43 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F' L B' R L B2 D' U2 B D U2
2065	Jun 27, 2014 9:04:03 PM	00:12.69 D B2 D2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 F U R2 B2 R F2 D2
2064	Jun 27, 2014 9:03:38 PM	00:13.91 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 U' R' L2 U' B' R L' F U'
2063	Jun 27, 2014 8:54:02 PM	00:11.73 B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L' F' U2 R L' F D B U' F2 L'
2062	Jun 27, 2014 8:53:40 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D' B2 R U2 B D2 R' U L' B' R2 D' R'
2061	Jun 27, 2014 8:53:15 PM	00:14.19 U2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B R F2 D2 B D' R' U L2 B
2060	Jun 27, 2014 8:52:52 PM	00:12.03 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B' F R L2 D R2 D R F' D'
2059	Jun 27, 2014 8:52:28 PM	00:12.22 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D B D' U' L2 D L' B2 R' U B2
2058	Jun 27, 2014 8:52:03 PM	00:11.17 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B L U' R2 B' L U' B' R' L2 D'
2057	Jun 27, 2014 8:51:42 PM	00:12.89 D B2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 B D' B2 D2 F' D2 U B2 R D2 L2
2056	Jun 27, 2014 8:51:18 PM	00:11.23 B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F' R B2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R' D'
2055	Jun 27, 2014 8:50:50 PM	00:13.32 R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U L2 D2 B U2 R F' U2 L2 D F U' B R
2054	Jun 27, 2014 8:49:50 PM	00:12.99 D' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 R' L' U' R' B' U B' D' L F L
2053	Jun 27, 2014 8:49:11 PM	00:13.71 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 D' U' L F' L2 U F' R2 L' F' R' D2 U'
2052	Jun 27, 2014 8:47:56 PM	00:12.84 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 F L2 U R F2 L' F' R U R' L'
2051	Jun 27, 2014 8:47:33 PM	00:12.23 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' U' L2 U R' L' F' R D' F' D' F' U' R D'
2050	Jun 27, 2014 8:47:13 PM	00:10.26 B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R U' F L2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' D'
2049	Jun 27, 2014 7:53:19 PM	00:13.85 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B' D U F D2 R' U R F L2 D'
2048	Jun 27, 2014 7:50:54 PM	00:10.90 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 R B F' R2 F' D' L F2 U' L2 U'
2047	Jun 27, 2014 7:50:31 PM	00:12.11 B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R D2 B2 D2 U'
2046	Jun 27, 2014 7:06:36 PM	00:12.07 U R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' L U F' L2 F R U B L2
2045	Jun 27, 2014 7:06:14 PM	00:10.75 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U F2 U B2 D' B' L U R' D' L2 D' U B' D
2044	Jun 27, 2014 7:05:41 PM	00:13.15 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 F U2 L F R F U B R' L U
2043	Jun 27, 2014 7:05:18 PM	00:13.55 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R U' F' R2 B L' U F2 R L2
2042	Jun 27, 2014 7:04:55 PM	00:11.59 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' B2 L D B' R' D2 U' L'
2041	Jun 27, 2014 7:04:27 PM	00:12.52 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 U2 L2 U F' U' R L F2 U' R F2 R L2 U'
2040	Jun 27, 2014 6:58:08 PM	00:11.61 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' F D L D' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2
2039	Jun 27, 2014 6:57:42 PM	00:15.74 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' U R2 U' F2 U L' D' U2 R' F' U2 B D2 U R2 U
2038	Jun 27, 2014 6:57:21 PM	00:12.01 U F2 L2 D L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 B R D L D U' B R' L2 U2 R'
2037	Jun 27, 2014 6:57:02 PM	00:09.52 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B R' U' F U2 R' D2 U' F2 D' U'
2036	Jun 27, 2014 6:55:39 PM	00:13.65 D2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L B F U2 L B' U F' D U
2035	Jun 27, 2014 6:55:12 PM	00:12.45 D F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D U' R' B' F' L D2 F2 L D2 U' L'
2034	Jun 27, 2014 6:54:30 PM	00:13.87 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 U B' L' F2 D2 B2 U' B' L' D F' R'
2033	Jun 27, 2014 6:54:07 PM	00:11.75 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F R L D' R F2 R D' F' R2 F'
2032	Jun 27, 2014 6:53:48 PM	00:09.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' B' U2 L D' B U' B2 F R B2 L2
2031	Jun 27, 2014 6:52:54 PM	00:13.85 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 B R L2 D2 U B2 D' U'
2030	Jun 27, 2014 6:51:31 PM	00:13.14 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B' U' B2 F' R' L' U R B2 D'
2029	Jun 27, 2014 6:51:11 PM	00:11.21 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B' R U2 R2 L B2 D2 F R
2028	Jun 27, 2014 6:50:10 PM	00:12.50 U' F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B' U' L2 U' B' R2 D2 F R' U
2027	Jun 27, 2014 6:49:46 PM	00:13.82 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U B' D' R' F2 R B2 F' R B' F2 U2
2026	Jun 27, 2014 6:48:42 PM	00:13.08 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L B' F2 R2 L' D' R L' B2 D2 U'
2025	Jun 27, 2014 6:48:21 PM	00:11.31 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R2 D2 L2 B L2 U' L2 U2 R B2 F2 D R' D2
2024	Jun 27, 2014 6:46:10 PM	00:13.83 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 U B2 U' R D' R2 B' U2 F D U' F R2 U
2023	Jun 27, 2014 6:45:49 PM	00:11.80 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U L' F' R L' F D2 U2 F' U R'
2022	Jun 27, 2014 6:44:53 PM	00:13.50 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R B' U' F2 D' F L2 U2 F2 U2
2021	Jun 27, 2014 6:44:29 PM	00:12.47 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' R' B' D U' F2 D R F' D2
2020	Jun 27, 2014 6:43:59 PM	00:14.12 D U F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' D' R B' D2 B' U' R' F2 U'
2019	Jun 27, 2014 6:43:19 PM	00:11.70 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' R' U L F' R2 U' F' U' B' D'
2018	Jun 27, 2014 6:41:46 PM	00:14.27 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' R D' R2 L' D' B' U' L' U2
2017	Jun 27, 2014 6:41:24 PM	00:11.11 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D F' D2 L U2 B' L D2 U' F2 L
2016	Jun 27, 2014 6:41:02 PM	00:12.91 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' U' L B R' B F' R2 D2
2015	Jun 27, 2014 6:40:37 PM	00:15.18 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B U' F' R' B' U F R U R
2014	Jun 27, 2014 6:30:30 PM	00:13.04 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U B' R' L D B R D2 B' F2 U2 L
2013	Jun 27, 2014 6:22:23 PM	00:12.20 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U F' U2 R D L' D2 B U2 R2 U'
2012	Jun 27, 2014 6:21:55 PM	00:12.31 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B2 R D' B' L' U B2 F' D L' F R2
2011	Jun 27, 2014 6:21:24 PM	00:11.26 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R' D' U2 F' L' D' R L U B2 U2
2010	Jun 27, 2014 6:21:04 PM	00:10.18 B2 U R2 D B2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U F' L B2 R' D R2 B L2 F R' U2
2009	Jun 27, 2014 6:20:24 PM	00:11.53 B2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D B R B' R2 B R2 F2 L' U B D'
2008	Jun 27, 2014 6:05:24 PM	00:12.92 U' F2 D R2 D L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' F R B D' B U2 L2 D' R2 D'
2007	Jun 27, 2014 6:03:07 PM	00:12.07 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 D' F' L2 D R' U2 F R' B L' U
2006	Jun 27, 2014 6:02:42 PM	00:10.92 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B R' B R2 B' L' B2 L2 D R2 U2
2005	Jun 27, 2014 6:02:15 PM	00:13.57 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B' R' B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F'
2004	Jun 27, 2014 6:00:06 PM	00:10.62 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F L D2 R D R2 U'
2003	Jun 27, 2014 5:59:43 PM	00:12.59 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L B' F2 R D' B D B F2 U
2002	Jun 27, 2014 5:59:08 PM	00:12.68 B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F' R' B D2 B R2 D' B' U2 B2 U'
2001	Jun 27, 2014 5:57:52 PM	00:11.36 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L D F' U2 L2 B' U R' F' L' D2
2000	Jun 26, 2014 11:55:28 PM	00:11.58 R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L F2 D L' F2 R2 B' D R2 U'
1999	Jun 26, 2014 11:55:00 PM	00:12.95 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D U' F D2 U F' R B D2 R2 L U2 L
1998	Jun 26, 2014 11:54:37 PM	00:14.04 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' D' L2 B' D' F2 R B R2 L
1997	Jun 26, 2014 11:54:13 PM	00:13.52 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B R' B2 R' F2 R2 B R U' L' D'
1996	Jun 26, 2014 11:53:48 PM	00:11.43 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U B2 D' L' B' L2 B' L2 U2 F D' L F L'
1995	Jun 26, 2014 11:53:24 PM	00:11.98 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 B F' U R2 L' F' D L B L U'
1994	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:58 PM	00:13.17 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R L U L' D' R B R B
1993	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:39 PM	00:11.16 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 L2 F2 L D2 R B L' B2 L D F' D' U'
1992	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:15 PM	00:12.85 B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B F' L U' F' R' D F2 D2 L U
1991	Jun 26, 2014 11:51:09 PM	00:09.73 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 R F R B2 F D2 B
1990	Jun 26, 2014 11:50:48 PM	00:12.23 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L D R L2 D2 F' R2 B L2
1989	Jun 26, 2014 11:50:25 PM	00:10.52 U2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 B L B U R D U' R'
1988	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:58 PM	00:16.21 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L B L' F2 L' U' L2 F R' B'
1987	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:36 PM	00:12.68 B2 D U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D F R' D2 F' R' L' B' U
1986	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:13 PM	00:14.26 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 F' R2 U R' D' U' L2 B2 L U'
1985	Jun 26, 2014 11:48:51 PM	00:11.57 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R F' D2 R' D B2 U F2 D
1984	Jun 26, 2014 11:48:30 PM	00:10.66 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F R B D B F' U F' R D' U
1983	Jun 26, 2014 11:47:16 PM	00:14.74 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' U B2 R' B2 R D' L U2 R' U B F' D'
1982	Jun 26, 2014 11:46:31 PM	00:09.78 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 L F2 D U' F U2 L2 F2
1981	Jun 26, 2014 11:45:28 PM	00:12.29 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R' D R U L F' D' U' L F' D'
1980	Jun 26, 2014 11:45:05 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 U' R' D B' F' D F' D U'
1979	Jun 26, 2014 11:43:42 PM	00:14.42 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 L D' B2 R D' F R2 D2
1978	Jun 26, 2014 11:43:22 PM	00:11.26 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B R' U R' L2 B L B' F2 R
1977	Jun 26, 2014 11:42:59 PM	00:12.37 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 F U' B F L U F R' D2 U L'
1976	Jun 26, 2014 11:41:42 PM	00:12.77 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' R L' F U2 F R B' D R2
1975	Jun 26, 2014 11:41:20 PM	00:12.21 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' B2 R U' B2 R L2 U R2 D
1974	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:56 PM	00:14.63 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F' R' U2 B' L' B2 L D R2 L' U2
1973	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:26 PM	00:15.07 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U L F' R' L' F2 U2 R D' B' F'
1972	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:00 PM	00:14.18 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B D U B R L D' L' U2 B' U'
1971	Jun 26, 2014 11:39:17 PM	00:14.24 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B L' F R L' D L2 D' F D' U'
1970	Jun 26, 2014 11:38:53 PM	00:12.31 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R U2 L' D2 B' U2 F' U F2 L'
1969	Jun 26, 2014 11:38:09 PM	00:13.21 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L D2 B' R U2 B F D2 L' U'
1968	Jun 26, 2014 11:37:43 PM	00:12.44 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L U' F' D R' B2 F R B2 D2 U
1967	Jun 26, 2014 11:37:17 PM	00:12.81 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 L' U F' R B2 U' L' B F D2 F2 U'
1966	Jun 26, 2014 11:36:51 PM	00:12.62 U' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D F2 D U' R' B' U2 F2 U B' F U2 F' U2
1965	Jun 26, 2014 11:36:16 PM	00:11.92 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D' R B' D2 B2 R2 U' R' L B
1964	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:45 PM	00:14.27 U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 B D' R' L2 D2 U' F' L' F D'
1963	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:23 PM	00:09.85 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U F L' F R' B' D L F' R' B2
1962	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:04 PM	00:09.58 R2 B2 D U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F' L U L2 B2 F R F' R' L2 D'
1961	Jun 26, 2014 11:33:45 PM	00:14.36 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L B' F' L' B2 U B' R' D' F
1960	Jun 26, 2014 11:33:24 PM	00:10.61 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R B' F D' B2 L' B L F' L2
1959	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:50 PM	00:11.85 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F' L2 F L' D B' D' R U'
1958	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:24 PM	00:14.35 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U' L' D B' U L' B L B' R' F'
1957	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:00 PM	00:16.17 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B U F' R B U L2 U' F'
1956	Jun 26, 2014 11:31:36 PM	00:13.96 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' L F R' U2 B L2 D' L' F2 U
1955	Jun 26, 2014 11:31:17 PM	00:10.14 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U B2 R D R2 F R' B2 R2 B R
1954	Jun 26, 2014 11:30:56 PM	00:12.54 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 U' L2 F L2 D2 B' L' U2
1953	Jun 26, 2014 11:23:04 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D U' B' L D2 B' U' F' R' U R' D'
1952	Jun 26, 2014 11:22:41 PM	00:13.74 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U B R' F2 D R2 L' B2 U2 F R' L'
1951	Jun 26, 2014 11:22:12 PM	00:13.73 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B' U' R L' D2 F2 R2 B' D R2 U2
1950	Jun 26, 2014 11:21:38 PM	00:12.17 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D2 L' F U' L D F' L B' D2
1949	Jun 26, 2014 11:21:15 PM	00:11.87 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R U' B' D
1948	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:51 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 D B' U F U F' D2 L F' R' L
1947	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:28 PM	00:13.02 R2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U R2 F' L2 U2 R' D' L F U' F2 D U2
1946	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:04 PM	00:13.91 D L2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L F2 L B' D R' U2 L' B R U
1945	Jun 26, 2014 11:19:42 PM	00:09.10 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L' F' D L2 U' B2 U' F L D
1944	Jun 26, 2014 11:19:22 PM	00:10.21 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B D' U' L' F L B D2 B2 L U'
1943	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:55 PM	00:12.64 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U2 L' B L' D' U' L F U' L
1942	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:32 PM	00:10.75 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F' R L2 D' B' F2 U' L U' B2 L2
1941	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:08 PM	00:13.20 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 D' B' F2 D' U' B R F' U
1940	Jun 26, 2014 11:14:52 PM	00:12.98 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L' B D2 L B2 F L2 U' F' L2 U'
1939	Jun 26, 2014 11:14:26 PM	00:13.90 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R D' R L2 D2 L F R' B
1938	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:59 PM	00:13.11 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U L2 U L2 D' R F' U B' R D2 U F' U' L
1937	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:36 PM	00:14.55 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 B' R' U2 R U R2 B L2 U'
1936	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:08 PM	00:11.76 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L B' R L B' F D2 B D' R L2
1935	Jun 26, 2014 11:12:48 PM	00:11.32 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D B' U' B D U2 B' R' U' B2 D'
1934	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:53 PM	00:12.71 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L F R2 U2 R' U2 R B' L
1933	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:31 PM	00:10.37 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' L D L2 B' D B' L' U' R2 B
1932	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:05 PM	00:16.47 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R F R2 L' D' L2 F' U B D
1931	Jun 26, 2014 11:07:42 PM	00:12.98 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 F L' D' L B' F' L2 D B' R' L'
1930	Jun 26, 2014 11:07:18 PM	00:14.09 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 F R L F' R2 B R2 B D' L'
1929	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:55 PM	00:09.42 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D U L2 F' R' D R2 B2 L' U'
1928	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:33 PM	00:10.36 U' F2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U F L F2 D L D' U2 F' R2 D
1927	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:10 PM	00:14.77 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D' B2
1926	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:48 PM	00:11.18 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L' R2 U2 R D' B' D' L' U
1925	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:28 PM	00:08.65 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B' L D' F R' F2 D' B' L2 F D
1924	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:03 PM	00:14.06 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 U R L' U F' L B' U' B R2 L'
1923	Jun 26, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:15.08 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 F' R D F R2 L2 D' B U2 F'
1922	Jun 26, 2014 10:55:11 PM	00:11.94 D L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R' D' F D2 U2 R U' R B' R
1921	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:52 PM	00:10.81 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U R U' L2 D' B D L B' F L2 U2
1920	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:30 PM	00:09.87 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 F2 R L' B2 D' R' L2 B U' L2 D2 U'
1919	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:00 PM	00:14.74 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D U2 L2 B2 D R B R' D2 U L2 F' L D'
1918	Jun 26, 2014 10:53:37 PM	00:13.84 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 B D U2 B' D2 R' F2 L' F' D U
1917	Jun 26, 2014 10:53:13 PM	00:12.66 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R L' B' L B2 R' D L' F' R2 U'
1916	Jun 26, 2014 10:52:46 PM	00:15.02 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R L' U F R L D U R2 L
1915	Jun 26, 2014 10:51:40 PM	00:11.52 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F R' F' D U' F L D B' R D2
1914	Jun 26, 2014 10:51:14 PM	00:12.40 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' D F L U' L' B U' R2 U
1913	Jun 26, 2014 10:50:53 PM	00:11.92 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 F R' D U B2 L B2 L U2 B'
1912	Jun 26, 2014 10:49:56 PM	00:10.93 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F U L' U2 R' U' B' U F D
1911	Jun 26, 2014 10:49:21 PM	00:13.23 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B' D L' D L F2 L' U2 R
1910	Jun 26, 2014 10:48:48 PM	00:10.31 R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F' L' F D U'
1909	Jun 26, 2014 10:48:09 PM	00:15.29 U2 L2 U F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R D U' F' L'
1908	Jun 26, 2014 10:47:46 PM	00:11.31 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 D B F' L' U' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 L'
1907	Jun 26, 2014 10:46:45 PM	00:12.90 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D' R' B' R' D2 R' B' L2 U2 B2 U'
1906	Jun 26, 2014 10:45:54 PM	00:12.20 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F' U B2 U B' R2 D R' F' D' U2
1905	Jun 26, 2014 10:44:53 PM	00:11.51 B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R' F L' F2 D U' F' R2 L2 B'
1904	Jun 26, 2014 10:44:03 PM	00:13.13 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B' R' F' L' B' F2 R' L2 D F' U2
1903	Jun 26, 2014 10:43:22 PM	00:13.76 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' B D U F' R L' F R2 L' D2 B
1902	Jun 26, 2014 10:43:00 PM	00:10.47 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 L F' D R' L' U' L2 D' R'
1901	Jun 26, 2014 10:41:20 PM	00:12.55 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R' D B2 L' B F' L U'
1900	Jun 26, 2014 10:22:24 PM	00:11.73 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R' L' D' L F L B' D2 R' L U
1899	Jun 26, 2014 10:22:01 PM	00:12.58 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' R' D' B' R L' B2 F D2 U' L' U2
1898	Jun 26, 2014 10:21:39 PM	00:10.30 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D L2 B D2 L' B2 F' U R2 L' U L2 U'
1897	Jun 26, 2014 10:21:16 PM	00:13.62 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B' U L' B2 U2 B F L' F' R U2
1896	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:50 PM	00:11.63 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U' L D' U2
1895	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:30 PM	00:09.19 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 L U2 F R' D B2 R2 B L U'
1894	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:01 PM	00:14.60 R2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L' B' R F2 R2 U' F' R' D2 U2
1893	Jun 26, 2014 10:19:39 PM	00:12.24 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 U' R F D2 R D U L'
1892	Jun 26, 2014 10:19:14 PM	00:15.28 U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B U B2 R U2 B2 U' R' D2 F U'
1891	Jun 26, 2014 10:18:40 PM	00:13.13 D B2 U F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F' L F' U2 B' D2 F' U R2 L' U'
1890	Jun 26, 2014 10:18:18 PM	00:10.64 R2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F2 D L2 D U L' F2 D2
1889	Jun 26, 2014 10:17:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L D' R U2 B2 F' R F U' B U'
1888	Jun 26, 2014 10:17:20 PM	00:11.73 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D B' L' B2 F2 U2 F R B' L F U'
1887	Jun 26, 2014 10:16:49 PM	00:14.21 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D B2 F2 R2 U B F' D F R F2 L D2 F' R2 F'
1886	Jun 26, 2014 10:16:25 PM	00:13.46 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U F R B2 U B' F D2 R F2 D2 L2
1885	Jun 26, 2014 9:56:07 PM	00:11.56 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L D U F2 L B2 U' B R D U'
1884	Jun 26, 2014 9:55:41 PM	00:13.30 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 L' D B' U F R B R' L' U2
1883	Jun 26, 2014 9:55:21 PM	00:09.10 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D' R' U' R2 U2 B2 D F D' R' D U
1882	Jun 26, 2014 9:54:58 PM	00:11.83 U' R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U B' D B2 U R F' L' D2 R' F'
1881	Jun 26, 2014 9:52:11 PM	00:12.76 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F D' U' L2 U2 B F2 R' D F
1880	Jun 26, 2014 9:51:44 PM	00:11.87 R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 U F L' U2 R F' R D2 U' F2 L2
1879	Jun 26, 2014 9:51:18 PM	00:15.55 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 U' F' D L U' F L2 D' U2
1878	Jun 26, 2014 9:50:16 PM	00:10.76 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U B' D' R2 B U L' F' U' R L D
1877	Jun 26, 2014 9:28:16 PM	00:11.51 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L F' D R' L' D2 U F R' U'
1876	Jun 26, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:13.59 R2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R U R2 B' L' D F R2 D' U
1875	Jun 26, 2014 9:27:07 PM	00:12.17 D' R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D F R2 F L' F D' R U2
1874	Jun 26, 2014 9:26:03 PM	00:13.29 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L' U2 L' B2 R B F' R D' L U'
1873	Jun 26, 2014 9:25:41 PM	00:13.12 D R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 L' B' F2 L' F' D R L' F L'
1872	Jun 26, 2014 9:25:20 PM	00:11.63 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U L2 D2 F' D' R2 B L D B2 U2 L2 U'
1871	Jun 26, 2014 9:24:50 PM	00:10.58 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' R B2 R2 F R' U2 R F' U2 B'
1870	Jun 26, 2014 9:23:20 PM	00:16.49 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U B L2 B L B2 D2 B' D F' L2 U'
1869	Jun 26, 2014 9:22:04 PM	00:13.49 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' U' F R B' R L2 B' U R' U'
1868	Jun 26, 2014 9:21:44 PM	00:10.06 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' R B2 F' R' U F L' U' L2
1867	Jun 26, 2014 9:21:17 PM	00:14.09 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F L2 D' B' D R D2 L' B' R'
1866	Jun 26, 2014 9:20:56 PM	00:13.02 F2 R2 U' B2 D U R2 U B2 R2 D' F' D' R2 F' U R' U' F' R2 B'
1865	Jun 26, 2014 9:20:33 PM	00:11.91 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L D2 R' D' B' D' U R L2 B' U'
1864	Jun 26, 2014 9:19:56 PM	00:15.10 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R' F R' U2 B L2 D' R F2 L2 U
1863	Jun 26, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:12.74 U R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B U2 R' U' L2 U2 R B2 D2 F'
1862	Jun 26, 2014 9:18:58 PM	00:12.45 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D B' R2 F D' L
1861	Jun 26, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:16.53 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R F D2 R2 D' L D2 R' L' U
1860	Jun 26, 2014 9:17:49 PM	00:11.58 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' R F2 D U F' U2 B U' R' D
1859	Jun 26, 2014 9:17:13 PM	00:12.53 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L U' R B' D F' R' U2 F2 L U'
1858	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:49 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 L' B' U B F U
1857	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:11.12 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B F R' U' R2 B' L F2 R B2 D'
1856	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:00 PM	00:11.33 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R' B2 L U L2 D U F' D' U
1855	Jun 26, 2014 9:14:32 PM	00:10.73 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R U B R D' F U' L2 B' L U2
1854	Jun 26, 2014 9:14:05 PM	00:14.94 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L' U' B L' B2 R2 D B' L' D2 U2
1853	Jun 26, 2014 9:13:42 PM	00:13.75 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' B' U R D F L2 D' R2 F D
1852	Jun 26, 2014 9:12:39 PM	00:12.02 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' F' L' F2 D' F' R F D B D' U
1851	Jun 26, 2014 9:12:07 PM	00:11.73 B2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R B' R2 U' B' F2 D R' B' R'
1850	Jun 26, 2014 8:23:01 PM	00:11.06 B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F R L' B D F D R2 U F' U2
1849	Jun 26, 2014 8:22:38 PM	00:11.66 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' F L B2 U B F L U'
1848	Jun 26, 2014 8:22:17 PM	00:10.96 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F' U B F R2 U2 R U2 R' D
1847	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:56 PM	00:11.02 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L U' R' U2 B' L' D F' D
1846	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:31 PM	00:12.58 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' F D' L' B' U' R F' L2 F2 R2 U'
1845	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:08 PM	00:11.36 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 D' R2 D' R' D L2 B' F2 D2 U' R2 B' R U2
1844	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:46 PM	00:12.06 B2 D L2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F R' B R' L' U' R' L2 D' R U'
1843	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:23 PM	00:13.67 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R' D L' F' D L B F2 D2 L' U
1842	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:00 PM	00:13.39 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' D' L2 F L' B' L' U' B L2 U'
1841	Jun 26, 2014 8:19:39 PM	00:11.36 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F R' D' B U L B L D2 F' D2
1840	Jun 26, 2014 8:19:07 PM	00:10.99 B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' L' D L F2 L F' L F2 D
1839	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:47 PM	00:11.80 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 F' R2 U' B' R L U B2 L F' L
1838	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:28 PM	00:10.74 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B L' F' U' L2 U2 F' R2 L U'
1837	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:02 PM	00:13.21 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L U2 B U F' D' B D R2 D U
1836	Jun 26, 2014 8:17:36 PM	00:10.15 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F U B' D2 R U2 L B' R' L2 U2
1835	Jun 26, 2014 8:17:14 PM	00:11.03 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' D' F2 L2 B L' D2 R2 D F
1834	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:49 PM	00:13.33 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R D F' L' F2 U2 L B' F2 U
1833	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:25 PM	00:13.60 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 F' R D2 F2 U R' U F D2 U'
1832	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:04 PM	00:12.51 U' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R F D' U L B D2 U' R B U2
1831	Jun 26, 2014 8:15:43 PM	00:10.39 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F' D R' D' U' L F2 U2 R2 B
1830	Jun 26, 2014 8:15:18 PM	00:13.66 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F' R D B F D' R' U R F'
1829	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:57 PM	00:11.86 D' L2 D' R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B R2 D2 B2 R D B2 F L' B R
1828	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:31 PM	00:15.03 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F' D R L D' R U' B' D2 R2
1827	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:08 PM	00:10.23 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F' R' L2 F' U' L U' R2 D' U' R'
1826	Jun 26, 2014 8:13:43 PM	00:13.75 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' R B' R U2 R' L2 F L2 D' U2
1825	Jun 26, 2014 8:13:23 PM	00:10.56 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B D F' R' D2 B2 F' U' B' L' U
1824	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:59 PM	00:13.17 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R B F L B' R' B D B' L U
1823	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:33 PM	00:13.67 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F' D' F2 D R' B2 L U B' D2 L'
1822	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:08 PM	00:12.07 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 B F' D' L' F2 D B2 R B' D' R'
1821	Jun 26, 2014 8:11:35 PM	00:12.97 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L B' D L2 B' D R2 F L D
1820	Jun 26, 2014 8:11:03 PM	00:14.81 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L' B R2 F R' U2 L'
1819	Jun 26, 2014 8:10:37 PM	00:13.33 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R' D U2 F' D L2 U B R B R'
1818	Jun 26, 2014 8:10:07 PM	00:13.07 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F R2 D' F2 R' D2 B' U2 F D
1817	Jun 26, 2014 8:09:42 PM	00:12.16 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D R F' R2 D2 R2 U R' F U2 L' D
1816	Jun 26, 2014 8:09:14 PM	00:12.24 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 F' D F2 R' U' R2 D B2 F D'
1815	Jun 26, 2014 8:08:50 PM	00:11.21 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 L D' B' R2 D L2 F L'
1814	Jun 26, 2014 8:08:26 PM	00:14.62 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R' F' U' F L B R2 F L D' U
1813	Jun 26, 2014 8:07:45 PM	00:14.44 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L' U L2 U2 L' D' F D' B F2 D2
1812	Jun 26, 2014 8:07:20 PM	00:12.00 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' R U2 L F' D2 R D R' D' U'
1811	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:59 PM	00:12.14 D2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 L' F' R2 B' U' F' D' R2 D2 B' D'
1810	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:35 PM	00:12.50 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B' R D B2 U' L2 B F2 R2 F
1809	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:13 PM	00:14.01 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R U B' R2 U F' U R' B2 F U2
1808	Jun 26, 2014 8:05:39 PM	00:10.95 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 R' D' F' U' L' D' B' D B2 D2
1807	Jun 26, 2014 8:05:03 PM	00:11.50 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 D F2 R F2 U B' L D'
1806	Jun 26, 2014 8:04:40 PM	00:13.31 F2 D F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U L F2 D' F2 L B D L' F' U
1805	Jun 26, 2014 8:04:17 PM	00:12.58 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F D' F' R' B D2 L' B2 F2 L'
1804	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:52 PM	00:12.92 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D' B U2 F' D' B R' U' F' R2 B U'
1803	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:26 PM	00:11.92 L2 B2 U F2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 F' D2 F' R B R L B2 L D
1802	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:04 PM	00:11.72 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' R' F2 U R' L' B L' D R2 U2
1801	Jun 26, 2014 8:02:39 PM	00:11.36 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F2 L B' F U B' D2 F' D' U'
1800	Jun 26, 2014 8:02:15 PM	00:12.47 B2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 R B' R F U2 F2 L' U' R' B U2
1799	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:54 PM	00:12.06 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' D U2 R' D2 B L' U2 F R B2
1798	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:27 PM	00:12.66 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F D' L' B' U B F U2 R F
1797	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:07 PM	00:10.18 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U F' U2 R U2 F R' L' U' B' F'
1796	Jun 26, 2014 8:00:45 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L B' F' U' F L' D2 B R' D' L'
1795	Jun 26, 2014 8:00:14 PM	00:13.37 U B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R D2 U R B2 U' L B U2
1794	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:52 PM	00:13.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U L2 U' B' R D' B' L' U' F' D2 R' F2 U'
1793	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:31 PM	00:11.92 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L B L U B2 R2 D' L' F R' U'
1792	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:08 PM	00:11.62 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L D L2 F' D2 U B2 U2 L' D'
1791	Jun 26, 2014 7:58:42 PM	00:13.48 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F U' F2 R' B' U F L' F' R2 U'
1790	Jun 26, 2014 7:58:17 PM	00:11.83 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F' R L D L' D2 B2 R' D2 B D2 U
1789	Jun 26, 2014 7:57:51 PM	00:12.86 D' U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' L B' L2 D' R2 L' D B2 U'
1788	Jun 26, 2014 7:57:22 PM	00:15.25 L2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 U B D2 R B' D2 F' L' B R' D' U'
1787	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:56 PM	00:11.04 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U' B U' R2 F2 L' B R' F' R2 F2 U
1786	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:33 PM	00:11.85 R2 L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B U L' D2 L2 B R F' D2 U' L2
1785	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:05 PM	00:11.08 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L' R2 B' U F' U R' D R' B2
1784	Jun 26, 2014 7:55:43 PM	00:11.66 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U R2 F2 U' F R2 U R' D R' D B D2 F2
1783	Jun 26, 2014 7:55:16 PM	00:12.18 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B2 L2 D' U B' R' F' D2 F2 R2 U' L U R' L
1782	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:52 PM	00:12.18 R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B F R B' D2 U R2 D' R' U'
1781	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:33 PM	00:10.68 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U F2 D' U2 L' D L' F L D' F' L2 B' U'
1780	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:04 PM	00:12.25 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U F R' F2 R' B L' D2 L'
1779	Jun 26, 2014 7:53:35 PM	00:12.39 U L2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 F' D R2 B2 U' B2 R' F L'
1778	Jun 26, 2014 7:53:11 PM	00:14.59 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F' U2 R D' F2 D R D2 F U'
1777	Jun 26, 2014 7:52:41 PM	00:12.44 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 U' L' B' F2 R' B2 F2 R B F D' U'
1776	Jun 26, 2014 7:52:15 PM	00:15.33 D' F2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D R2 L' B' L2 D'
1775	Jun 26, 2014 7:51:44 PM	00:14.20 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B' L F D B D B' U2
1774	Jun 26, 2014 7:51:20 PM	00:12.69 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 D F D' R U' B U2 B' U' R
1773	Jun 26, 2014 7:50:58 PM	00:10.95 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F D2 L2 D B2 U' R B' F' D2
1772	Jun 26, 2014 7:50:34 PM	00:12.01 F2 U B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F D R U' B R B R B2 R'
1771	Jun 26, 2014 7:48:53 PM	00:10.37 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' F L F2 R L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B'
1770	Jun 26, 2014 7:48:11 PM	00:12.73 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' D' R U' B' U' L' D2
1769	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:43 PM	00:11.52 R2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B' U2 R F U' F L B R2 F' D U2
1768	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:21 PM	00:12.82 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' B' R U2 F' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2
1767	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:02 PM	00:10.85 B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L' B' U R2 F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2
1766	Jun 26, 2014 7:46:38 PM	00:13.63 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U B' L2 D R' D U' R2 D' L' F D
1765	Jun 26, 2014 7:46:08 PM	00:15.11 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U L2 B R2 D' R' U2 B2 U2 L' B L'
1764	Jun 26, 2014 7:45:43 PM	00:09.81 B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L D2 F R' U R' F U2
1763	Jun 26, 2014 7:45:18 PM	00:14.25 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' F' U R L' F2 U' F L D'
1762	Jun 26, 2014 7:44:20 PM	00:14.71 D' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F' D' U F2 R B U' B2 D' L2 U2
1761	Jun 26, 2014 7:43:54 PM	00:13.07 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 B D F R2 F2 U' L D' B2 L'
1760	Jun 26, 2014 7:43:29 PM	00:13.84 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F R' U' B' R L' F D2 U' L
1759	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:59 PM	00:13.16 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 B' L2 F R' F R2 D2 R' F'
1758	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:37 PM	00:12.00 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F L2 U2 B R2 F' L' D F2 L2 U'
1757	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:16 PM	00:11.27 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' R B D F' L B2
1756	Jun 26, 2014 7:41:14 PM	00:11.90 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U B2 R2 B U B L D2 F U' L U2 F' U2
1755	Jun 26, 2014 7:40:50 PM	00:12.39 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U B U2 F' R' D' B2 F' U'
1754	Jun 26, 2014 7:40:00 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B' R2 D R2 D B' R' D F' L' U
1753	Jun 26, 2014 7:39:07 PM	00:13.00 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D R2 F L2 B U2
1752	Jun 26, 2014 7:37:25 PM	00:11.97 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B R2 U L' F2 U B' F' D' R2 D2
1751	Jun 26, 2014 7:36:15 PM	00:12.55 D U2 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 U' R' D' F R2 F2 L' D2 F' D2 B2 L' U'
1750	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:26 AM	00:12.16 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B' U' F2 L' B D2 R2 F' D2 F'
1749	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:03 AM	00:13.32 F2 D' U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D' U F' D2 R' D' L' B U' R B D2 L2
1748	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:39 AM	00:13.08 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 F R' F' U' B' F D' L
1747	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:14 AM	00:13.00 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D B' D L' B' L2 F' R' U2 R2 L2
1746	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:51 AM	00:10.74 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 L U' B' D F U B' D2 L B' L
1745	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:29 AM	00:11.81 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D U' L' D' L2 U' R2 L F U2 L2 U'
1744	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:06 AM	00:11.24 U F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' F' R' F D' U' F D B' L' D2 U
1743	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:42 AM	00:11.31 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R D L2 D' U R' D F L D
1742	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:19 AM	00:13.68 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U' B D' F' D' L' D' L' U'
1741	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:56 AM	00:13.23 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R L2 U'
1740	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:31 AM	00:13.12 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L U2 L B U' L' U' F R D
1739	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:05 AM	00:13.46 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D F L' B L2 F' R U' R L' F2
1738	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:40 AM	00:12.01 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 F L2 D' B2 F R' B2 R D R L'
1737	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:18 AM	00:12.34 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' F U' B' L2 F2 R F U L U'
1736	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:55 AM	00:11.69 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R' U B2 R D' B U L D'
1735	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:35 AM	00:10.05 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R B' D' L2 F U' B L' U F'
1734	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:11 AM	00:10.71 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U L B R D' U' R' B' D2 F2 U'
1733	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:49 AM	00:11.44 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' L' D' R2 D' B2 R' F' R D2
1732	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:23 AM	00:10.85 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B R B F' U' F' U
1731	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:00 AM	00:13.43 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' F2 D' U' R B' F'
1730	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:39 PM	00:11.23 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B R L2 U' L2 B' F R B' R2 L'
1729	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:09 PM	00:11.81 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F' R2 F' R F R B' D' R L2 D2
1728	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:45 PM	00:14.14 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L' B D R' U F' D' R' L U2 R
1727	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:23 PM	00:12.33 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 B L' U' F' R U R B2 D' R U2
1726	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:57 PM	00:10.96 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D B U' L2 U' B L D2 U2 B F L'
1725	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:35 PM	00:11.34 D L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' F' R U L2 B D2 F' R D' F2
1724	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:11 PM	00:11.60 F2 U F2 U L2 D L2 U F2 U' B' D L2 B' R' L D2 F D B2 U'
1723	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:45 PM	00:15.06 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D U L2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B R2 D U' L U2
1722	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:20 PM	00:14.34 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' L'
1721	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:53 PM	00:13.37 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F' U L D U2 R B2 L2 B' L2 D'
1720	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:32 PM	00:11.35 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B' U' B' D' F2 R U2 B U L'
1719	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:11 PM	00:10.62 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R B2 F' L' F' U R' B' L' U2
1718	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:46 PM	00:10.16 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' B L2 D L' U B F D2 R F U'
1717	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:06 PM	00:12.28 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B' F R F2 D U F2 R' D U'
1716	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:41 PM	00:10.94 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U R' F' L' D2 R2 B' U R' D' F2 U'
1715	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:11 PM	00:09.69 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' R' L' B2 L U' F' L' D' R' D2
1714	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:44 PM	00:13.75 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R B D2 L2 B2 L' U' F' R B L2
1713	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:07 PM	00:14.48 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U L' B2 U' L' B' F L B' D' F' U'
1712	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:43 PM	00:13.72 U L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' U' L' B2 R U' L2 B' R' D U'
1711	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:22 PM	00:11.10 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R B R L2
1710	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:55 PM	00:11.91 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B' U R F2 L' F D' B D2 F2
1709	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:34 PM	00:11.67 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' B' R' F D' R2 B' R2 U' B' U2
1708	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:10 PM	00:12.61 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L F R' D' R' L U' B2 U2 F2
1707	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:31 PM	00:12.88 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F' R' F L F2 R2 B2 F' U' B
1706	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:10 PM	00:12.05 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' B U'
1705	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:32 PM	00:11.68 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' F U2 L' B' R2 U L' F' R2 B U'
1704	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:02 PM	00:16.05 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R D L' F2 U R' B' D2 R F' U
1703	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 U L2 U B' D F' L B' D2 R B' R' D U'
1702	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:17 PM	00:12.99 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D B U L D' R2 U' B R' D'
1701	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:57 PM	00:10.93 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F U R' D L F' R' D2 F R
1700	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:25 PM	00:13.15 L2 B2 D U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F' L F' D B' L D' F' D' L' U'
1699	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:04 PM	00:10.37 D U L2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 F' D B2 F U R' D' R2 L U' B'
1698	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:38 PM	00:12.78 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L D L2 B L' U' R2 F' R'
1697	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:10 PM	00:11.21 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L F L U' B' D2 L2 D2 U R U'
1696	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:45 PM	00:14.10 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F R' U L B' R' F R F2 L' D'
1695	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:14 PM	00:12.74 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L D2 B R' B' L2 D' R' D F2 D2
1694	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:54 PM	00:10.71 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L B' R' L' D2 L U B' F D2 L
1693	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:32 PM	00:10.76 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R' F L B2 D R D' F2 U R' U'
1692	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:05 PM	00:14.99 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L' F' U R' B2 D' L' B R2
1691	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:41 PM	00:14.36 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' D' F' U L' U R2 B' L2 U'
1690	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:13 PM	00:12.85 U' B2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F D R B2 R F D' L' D U
1689	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:50 PM	00:12.17 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F' L' F' L' D L2 B U2 R' D2
1688	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:24 PM	00:10.34 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F' L D2 F' D2 L2 F' D B' D' U2
1687	Jun 25, 2014 11:40:56 PM	00:11.68 U L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B R D L U2 B R' D' F D' R U'
1686	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' D2 F' L B2 F' L2 D' B D'
1685	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:08 PM	00:14.91 U R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L D U' B2 U2
1684	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:42 PM	00:14.74 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D F' U L2 U B' L' D2 F2 D L2
1683	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:17 PM	00:13.66 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 B' D F D R' U' B' U B2
1682	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:58 PM	00:11.10 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L U B F' U' B' L' B2 D
1681	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:35 PM	00:12.80 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U R U B R' D2 F D' R
1680	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:09 PM	00:11.47 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B' U2 R' U L2 D' L2 D2 B' U'
1679	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:45 PM	00:13.25 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' F' D' L U2 F L' F2 R' L D'
1678	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:22 PM	00:11.82 R2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U R' B D L' D' U B2 U'
1677	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:55 PM	00:12.49 D R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L F' U' F D2 R' U' F' L2 U
1676	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:30 PM	00:13.88 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B U' L' U2 B F' L2 U L2
1675	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:04 PM	00:13.44 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R' B' R D' B' R' L2 D U B
1674	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:37 PM	00:15.45 D' F2 D R2 U B2 F2 U L2 B2 U F R' D B' R' D2 F' U F L
1673	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:13 PM	00:14.89 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L R2 U F R F2 D' F2 L U
1672	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:39 PM	00:14.27 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 R U L2 B' F R F2 L' F U'
1671	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:06 PM	00:12.80 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' B L2 U B D' F U B2 L' D2
1670	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:40 PM	00:15.67 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F D2 B' L D U B' F' U' F'
1669	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:10 PM	00:14.94 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B' U B' U2 R F' L' D' R' U'
1668	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:45 PM	00:15.28 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' R' B' U2 R2 U' L' D U2 F U
1667	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:19 PM	00:16.10 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 L B2 R U B U2 F' D' L2 U
1666	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:53 PM	00:11.72 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R2 D' R' L F D' R2 F'
1665	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:24 PM	00:12.20 D' U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R B' D' U F2 L B' D R' U'
1664	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:00 PM	00:14.14 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F D' F' R' B2 U' B2 F L2
1663	Jun 25, 2014 11:29:02 PM	00:13.14 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L' U' B D B' R U' B2 D2
1662	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:41 PM	00:10.48 U F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F L2 B' D' B R F' D2 B2
1661	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:20 PM	00:12.15 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L2 D2 B D' L' B U2
1660	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:58 PM	00:12.66 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F R L' D B' D F D' R' B2
1659	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:18 PM	00:12.15 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R B2 D' L2 B' L' D2 L2 F L2 D'
1658	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:57 PM	00:11.83 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R U' F U R2 L D R2 U2
1657	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:33 PM	00:15.86 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L U F2 D2 R D' B' L2 B U2
1656	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:14 PM	00:09.80 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D B' D2 F2 U' R B L2 F' R2 U2
1655	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:44 PM	00:14.39 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U F U B D' B D' R B2 L' U'
1654	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:21 PM	00:12.78 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' R F' R2 B L' D B R2 B' L
1653	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:01 PM	00:11.27 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L B R B F U2 R' B2 U2 L'
1652	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:41 PM	00:10.66 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 D2 R' U' R D' U' L2 F' U B L' U'
1651	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:13 PM	00:14.01 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R U B2 F D B' R' B' D2 L
1650	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:46 PM	00:11.66 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R U2 L F' R B' F' U2 L2
1649	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:22 PM	00:12.41 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 L2 F R F U' B R2 U' R2 U2 L' U
1648	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:56 PM	00:14.61 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B R L2 B L F' R U2 F' R2
1647	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:30 PM	00:13.89 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L' U B D L' U R F L U' F U'
1646	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:53 PM	00:12.62 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F U B2 R D2 U' R B' D2 U2
1645	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:31 PM	00:11.26 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' F' R' D2 R2 F U2 F D' R' D U'
1644	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:07 PM	00:15.28 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' F2 R' F U2 L' B' U F' L'
1643	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:33 PM	00:14.42 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F L' D R L2 U L' U R' U
1642	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:11 PM	00:10.86 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D U' F2 L2 F2 D' R' U L' D R2 F' U2 F L' D'
1641	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:44 PM	00:13.28 B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R U' F' L B' D2 U' R B2 F2 U'
1640	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:22 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 D U' R2 U2 L B' F2 R' D F R' B R
1639	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:59 PM	00:11.85 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U B L2 U' B' R B L F R2 F U'
1638	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:37 PM	00:09.77 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D B D2 U' L' F' U2 R2 L U2
1637	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:16 PM	00:12.04 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U F' R B' D B2 R' L2 D L B'
1636	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:30 PM	00:10.86 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F U F L2 U' R' B2
1635	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:06 PM	00:13.27 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L U F R' L2 F D2 R2 B' U2
1634	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:43 PM	00:11.95 R2 D' R2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 R B R2 L2 D U'
1633	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:09 PM	00:13.51 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R B2 D' L D' R B L2 U L D'
1632	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:36 PM	00:12.93 L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D U' F2 R F' R L' B D2 U' R' D' L' U'
1631	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:01 PM	00:13.39 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' L2 F R' L' F' U2 R L' D2
1630	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:38 PM	00:12.54 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' U
1629	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:19 PM	00:09.50 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D F' R B R2 D2 R' D' F'
1628	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:56 PM	00:12.56 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' F U' B2 R B2 D' B' F2 R2 D U'
1627	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:25 PM	00:11.27 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' U' R' D2 L' B2 D L U L2 B L'
1626	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:59 PM	00:14.86 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F L D2 F D' U2 B F2 L D U'
1625	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:38 PM	00:12.56 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L' D L F R D2 U L2 B' F' R'
1624	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:11 PM	00:12.03 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L2 B' L' F U F' R' F R F2 L D
1623	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:48 PM	00:14.01 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' U' L2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B' F L D' F2 U'
1622	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:26 PM	00:11.89 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U B R' U2 F' L2 D2 B' R' F L2
1621	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:00 PM	00:13.06 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D U L' F R U2 B' F U' B2 L' U
1620	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:39 PM	00:11.73 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B' R B' R2 U2 F' L' B' R' F'
1619	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:12 PM	00:11.38 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 R F R2 L U F' D2 U L F2 U'
1618	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:49 PM	00:14.30 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D B' D' B2 L D2 U' B2 F' L B' U'
1617	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:26 PM	00:13.87 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 U B U F R L' B2 U L2 F' R2
1616	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:49 PM	00:13.68 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R B L D' F L D2 L' F D'
1615	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:27 PM	00:13.92 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F L F U' F U' R' L2 F' L'
1614	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:52 PM	00:10.55 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B D2 U L2 U F2 U R' U2
1613	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:30 PM	00:11.65 D2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R B' R2 U' R U L D' B R
1612	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:08 PM	00:10.90 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B' U' B' F L' B D2 L B2 R U'
1611	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:47 PM	00:11.80 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B R B2 L B' L2 B' R2 L2
1610	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:25 PM	00:12.78 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B D' U' R' U' L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2
1609	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:04 PM	00:12.10 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R U F D2 L' U' F2 R2 D2
1608	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:42 PM	00:12.36 R2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B F' D L D L2 U' B' R2 D U'
1607	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:15 PM	00:14.84 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 B2 U L B U' B2 D F U
1606	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:38 PM	00:11.73 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' U' B' F U2 L' F2 R' B' U2 F
1605	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:15 PM	00:10.87 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U R' D2 R2 U' F' U L B R U2
1604	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:54 PM	00:12.77 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L' B2 U B' R' D2 F' U B D
1603	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:33 PM	00:11.41 D U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F U2 F' L' U2 B L B' U' R'
1602	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:06 PM	00:12.40 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B' R' D L2 U F R' L' F U F' U'
1601	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:28 PM	00:16.20 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F D B' D' L2 D2 R2 U'
1600	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:04 PM	00:13.56 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' B D2 F2 R L D' B
1599	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:28 PM	00:13.73 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B L2 U L F2 U' R' D U B U'
1598	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:06 PM	00:12.19 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B F2 L2 F' L U' L' D' B D2 R'
1597	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:44 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D U F2 L D2 F' L' D L' D' L' U F
1596	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:21 PM	00:13.07 U L2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R F2 U' B2 F L D2 L U2 L
1595	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:56 PM	00:13.62 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' L B2 F2 U L2 F' R' B L' B' U2
1594	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:23 PM	00:12.84 B2 U' B2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U R B F' R' U' L' D F' U' B2
1593	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:01 PM	00:10.59 D2 U B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2 R' D' U' L' F' U R B' R' D' R2 D2
1592	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:38 PM	00:11.64 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R D R2 D2 R2 U' F' L B'
1591	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:17 PM	00:10.52 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D F D2 U R' D L' D2 L2 D' B
1590	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:56 PM	00:11.38 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U F' D L2 F U B' D' F' L B'
1589	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:29 PM	00:12.66 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U' B' D' B L' B R F R2 B2 D U'
1588	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:09 PM	00:09.20 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B' D L' U' B D2 L2 B L' B' U'
1587	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:42 PM	00:14.91 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L B R D' L U L2 U2 L U2
1586	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:24 PM	00:09.95 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 B L' U B R2 D L2 B D B
1585	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:00 PM	00:13.32 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D L' D2 L2 B R B' F D L' U2
1584	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:13.85 B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' L' B R U R' U B F' U R2
1583	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:14 PM	00:11.58 U' B2 L2 B2 D U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R B2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 L' U
1582	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:58 PM	00:13.12 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R' B2 R' B' R2 U' L' U F' L
1581	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:33 PM	00:12.24 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U' F L B' D' R2 U2
1580	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:09 PM	00:14.17 D' U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L' F D2 U B' R B L' F R D'
1579	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:45 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 D' U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R' B2 R' U B D' R' B L2 U'
1578	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:21 PM	00:12.66 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L' U' B2 R' L2 U2 B2 L F L U'
1577	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:57 PM	00:14.43 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' B R B D' U' F R' B U' B2
1576	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:35 PM	00:11.95 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B R L' B F' U2 F D' F' D2
1575	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:14 PM	00:11.86 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 R' L' U' R' U B R U B2 L'
1574	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:50 PM	00:13.42 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' F' D2 F R B L' B2 F2 U2 F L'
1573	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:25 PM	00:12.66 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R B2 D' R' B' D R' B2 D R' U
1572	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:02 PM	00:10.22 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 L F' U B' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U'
1571	Jun 25, 2014 10:49:31 PM	00:12.92 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 R' L' U B F2 R2 L' F2 D' L'
1570	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:54 PM	00:14.00 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D L' F' R B D2 B F' D' B F D2
1569	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:29 PM	00:11.91 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 U' L2 D2 F U' R D U'
1568	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:03 PM	00:12.69 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 B R F R D' L B U
1567	Jun 25, 2014 10:47:03 PM	00:13.71 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R U2 B' L' B' D R' F R' F' U'
1566	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:42 PM	00:13.25 U B2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F R F2 R2 F' L2 U' L D2 F2
1565	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:03 PM	00:11.38 U R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' R' L' D' B2 D' U' R
1564	Jun 25, 2014 10:44:37 PM	00:13.90 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U F' D2 R' L' F2 D F R D' U2
1563	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:58 PM	00:13.22 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L B F R' D2 B' R' U2 F2 U'
1562	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:36 PM	00:09.60 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U F L F2
1561	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:05 PM	00:11.55 U' R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B' L2 B R F' U B' R' B U' L
1560	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:43 PM	00:10.99 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F D' U L U' L B' D' R D' U
1559	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:19 PM	00:14.11 R2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F U' F' R L B2 L2 B' D' F2
1558	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:54 PM	00:14.03 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L' U' B D2 L' D' U2 F' L' B'
1557	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:30 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D B L' U2 R' B R F'
1556	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:11.20 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U B2 U R2 U L' F' U B U2 B' R' L F L
1555	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:34 PM	00:12.30 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F R' F' D U2 F' L' D' U L U2
1554	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:13 PM	00:11.62 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U B' R2 D2 R' L' F2 L U L' B
1553	Jun 25, 2014 9:12:51 PM	00:12.03 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' B' R2 U F2 R' B2 U' R' U' L2 U'
1552	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:54 PM	00:13.92 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B U2 L B2 U' F2 D' B' D L2
1551	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:20 PM	00:11.66 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U F' D2 R F2 L2 D B2 D2 R F
1550	Jun 25, 2014 7:29:02 PM	00:12.69 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F' U2 L' B' D R' D' L' D2
1549	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:32 PM	00:12.57 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' U' L' D B R' F' R D F R' D' U'
1548	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:09 PM	00:12.54 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R F' L2 B F' R' F' U' F' L' U'
1547	Jun 25, 2014 7:27:29 PM	00:11.83 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' F2 R' U' L' D U2 R L2 B D2
1546	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:59 PM	00:14.82 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R' L' D' U B' R L' F' U2 L2 U
1545	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R D2 B' F2 L' U2 B L B
1544	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:00 PM	00:13.25 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B F U R F' R' F L' D' L' F
1543	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:38 PM	00:10.80 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 U' F2 U' R U B R F2
1542	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:17 PM	00:11.66 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' B2 U' F' R D' R' D2 U' L'
1541	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:53 PM	00:12.68 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R2 L' B D2 R2 D2 F' U
1540	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:31 PM	00:12.71 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F D' F D' R2 B' L U B2 U'
1539	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:08 PM	00:10.47 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R B D' L' D' F2 L' B2 R L U'
1538	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:41 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 F L' U' L U2 L2 B' L D' U2
1537	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:17 PM	00:14.65 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F L' B2 U' L U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U'
1536	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:54 PM	00:11.46 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R' L U B' D R2 U L
1535	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:04 PM	00:14.81 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F' D2 F' L U F U2 R B2 F2 U'
1534	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:34 PM	00:14.12 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D R B U' L F L D2 B2 D L2 U2
1533	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:10 PM	00:12.54 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D B R L2 F U R L' D' L' B U2
1532	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:43 PM	00:15.14 B2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 D U2 R B' U R' B' L
1531	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:21 PM	00:10.64 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' R2 U' L' U F' R2 U
1530	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:54 PM	00:14.99 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F R2 U' R B' D' L D' F2 U2
1529	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:32 PM	00:12.93 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' B' R2 F D2 F' D2 U
1528	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:10 PM	00:11.13 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D L' B' F2 L2 U F' D R L' F' D'
1527	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:42 PM	00:11.73 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' U2 R2 B R2 L U R B' R'
1526	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:17 PM	00:11.64 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' U' L' B2 D L D F' U2 L' U'
1525	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:30 PM	00:12.44 U B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R D2 F2 L U B' D2 B R' L2
1524	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:06 PM	00:13.49 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B' D2 B' F2 L' F2 U L D U'
1523	Jun 25, 2014 7:16:19 PM	00:14.46 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U R' D2 B' U F U' R F2 L' F U2
1522	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:55 PM	00:12.63 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' F2 L' U F' R' F2 D U R2
1521	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:30 PM	00:11.83 D F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F U2 B2 D2 R' D R B L' D
1520	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:08 PM	00:12.15 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' U L' D B' F D'
1519	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:44 PM	00:13.13 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D L F' D' B' R D' B L2 U2 F' U2
1518	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:23 PM	00:10.79 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L R2 B2 D R B' U' B' D' R' U2
1517	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:57 PM	00:15.21 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B' D' R2 B2 R D B R2 B2 U'
1516	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:26 PM	00:12.09 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B R F2 U' L' D2 R2 L' B F
1515	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:00 PM	00:10.87 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B R2 D L U L' F' R' U2 F2 D2
1514	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:35 PM	00:12.42 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B R' D2 L' F2 U R U F' D
1513	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:12 PM	00:11.47 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F' U F2 D2 L U' R2 F R2 F
1512	Jun 25, 2014 7:11:52 PM	00:12.50 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R' F' D R U' B U' F' L B2 U
1511	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:59 PM	00:11.83 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D' F' R F2 D F'
1510	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:35 PM	00:12.47 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 F D2 L' D' R F2 D' L U'
1509	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:08 PM	00:12.78 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R L2 F' L2 U2 R U B D' L
1508	Jun 25, 2014 7:08:15 PM	00:11.25 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F L' F2 D L' D' B' L' F2 U'
1507	Jun 25, 2014 7:07:51 PM	00:11.39 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U B' L B2 R2 F' L2 B' U' B D U
1506	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:50 PM	00:12.70 R2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F U' R' U F' D R2 B' L' U'
1505	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:05 PM	00:12.24 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' B' D' B2 R2 D' F' R' L F U
1504	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:43 PM	00:12.05 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F U' B F2 R' F2 L2 D B2 L F'
1503	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:21 PM	00:10.77 D U F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 F' D' B R' B' F' D R2 D2
1502	Jun 25, 2014 7:04:56 PM	00:12.33 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L2 U R2 D R' B' L D' F'
1501	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:48 PM	00:12.16 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F' U' L U B L D' R2 U' F2
1500	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:22 PM	00:14.23 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U R D' F' R B2 L B F'
1499	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:49 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F' D' L D2 U R' D2 U' B2 F U
1498	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:28 PM	00:11.39 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R B' U' B R D B R' D' L U2
1497	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:02 PM	00:12.58 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U R F' U B' F D R2 U2 F2 L' U'
1496	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:37 PM	00:14.92 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B' R' B' U2 R D' U B2 F' L D'
1495	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:13 PM	00:12.98 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U F D' B' U R L D R U L' U'
1494	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:54 PM	00:10.43 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 R D L B F D' L F' R' D'
1493	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:19 PM	00:12.00 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 B' F' D' B' R B D2 R2 B2 U
1492	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:56 PM	00:12.23 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D' B' L' D' R B2 F' D U
1491	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:32 PM	00:11.66 U' L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L B U2 L' U2 R U2 B U B2 D'
1490	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:07 PM	00:13.16 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F R B' D' B' R' F U F' D2
1489	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:40 PM	00:16.14 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 U2 F' L' B U' R' F2 L' U' R2 D' U'
1488	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:21 PM	00:09.61 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' R' D R2 F' L' B U R2 F2 R
1487	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:00 PM	00:10.59 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R U2 F' L' F R F2 U2 F2 L U'
1486	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:27 PM	00:10.78 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' L F' R' D' R U R'
1485	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:05 PM	00:11.99 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 F U F2 D' R' U' R'
1484	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:36 PM	00:17.48 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B D R L2 B' L' B2 L' D L2
1483	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:15 PM	00:12.44 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' R' L' B' D R2 D R2 U L'
1482	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:39 PM	00:12.41 D U R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' B L D' L D F2 U' L D'
1481	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:16 PM	00:12.42 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R B' L D2 F' R' F U
1480	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:55 PM	00:10.12 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F' U B' U F' R' U R' F' L
1479	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:23 PM	00:11.53 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U R' D F2 L2 B L2 D U' L' B'
1478	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:01 PM	00:10.34 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U F' U' R U' L' D L2 U' B' R2 D2
1477	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:37 PM	00:12.88 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 U' R L2 B' L' B U'
1476	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:12 PM	00:14.61 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U L' U2 B L' F' D2 R B' F U'
1475	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:46 PM	00:14.16 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 R B R2 L B2 R' D' L2 D U
1474	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:20 PM	00:14.79 B2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U L2 B' F' L2 D' B L U' L2
1473	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:00 PM	00:10.49 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U B' F' R' U L2 F' D F2 D2
1472	Jun 25, 2014 6:51:14 PM	00:11.42 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 R' F' D' L2 B' L D' U'
1471	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:52 PM	00:11.78 D F2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 U L2 U2 B' L' U F' L F2 R D2 U' L' U2
1470	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:30 PM	00:12.71 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 D' B2 D B D' U' R U'
1469	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:45 PM	00:13.82 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U B' L' D2 F' U2 B D2 L'
1468	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R' U L' F D2 L U2 F' D2 F2 L2
1467	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:58 PM	00:12.32 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D U' B R' D2 B R F2 D B L D' U2
1466	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:35 PM	00:10.91 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B F2 U2 F D2 R2 L' D
1465	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:14 PM	00:13.64 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 R F' U2 L' D L U' R' F2 D
1464	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:48 PM	00:11.59 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' B' R' U' B D' R U2 F' R'
1463	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:10 PM	00:14.29 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B U' L' F D2 L' B2 U' L D2 U2
1462	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:42 PM	00:15.47 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R' D B2 U' F D' R B U B2 U'
1461	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:09 PM	00:15.09 D R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' U' B D2 B U2 B2 D2 R B U2
1460	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:41 PM	00:12.36 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 D B' U' F' R' B2 L' D R2
1459	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:14 PM	00:13.77 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D' B U2 L D F2 R L'
1458	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:50 PM	00:11.28 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D U' R' F' D F2 U B R F2 D2 L2 D2
1457	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:24 PM	00:14.51 U F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L R2 D B' R' L2 B' D U F2 D
1456	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:50 PM	00:13.28 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B' R U' B2 U2 L B' U' B' U'
1455	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:27 PM	00:12.81 B2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 U R' U2 L B2 F2
1454	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:50 PM	00:13.55 U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L B U' R2 D F' D2 L U L2 U'
1453	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:25 PM	00:14.61 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' D R U' R B L B F U2
1452	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:04 PM	00:09.67 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F U2 F2 U' B F R' B2 D R U
1451	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:44 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 B U B2 F' L F L2
1450	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:23 PM	00:09.92 U' R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 F D' F' D B2 D L' U B2
1449	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:02 PM	00:10.48 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 B' R D2 F U R' F' U2 R F2 L
1448	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:38 PM	00:13.74 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B U R2 L D U2 R F R
1447	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:17 PM	00:10.34 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 L D' B D' F D' B' R U2
1446	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:42 PM	00:16.33 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R' D2 F' U B' L2 U' B' L' D' U2
1445	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:18 PM	00:11.76 L2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' R' D2 R2 U' L' B L' F' D
1444	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:37 PM	00:10.87 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' L' D' U F2 R' U F D' U' B' U'
1443	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:14 PM	00:11.72 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B F R' U B' L2 F' R2 U B'
1442	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:35 PM	00:12.04 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 D' B' R' B D2 R D L' F' U' R
1441	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:08 PM	00:11.84 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L D B' L D' L' U R B2 L'
1440	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:38 PM	00:11.36 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D U' B' R2 D' L' B F' L2 F' U' L' D'
1439	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:15 PM	00:11.68 D' B2 D B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B2 U L B' R' F2 U2 L' F' D' F2 L U2
1438	Jun 25, 2014 6:34:17 PM	00:12.18 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 L2 F L' B U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2
1437	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:52 PM	00:11.92 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' F R U B' L' B L' U F
1436	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:30 PM	00:11.56 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 L F D2 R F2 L F' U B2 D U2
1435	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:11.89 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B' U' L' F2 D2 U2 L' B' D2 B' U'
1434	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:41 PM	00:13.70 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F' U L B' L B2 R U R F U2
1433	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:20 PM	00:11.00 B2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R D U2 L B' D' L' B' U
1432	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:57 PM	00:12.50 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R' U2 B' D U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R2
1431	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:32 PM	00:13.30 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B R' F' U2 L D F U2 F2 L U'
1430	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:03 PM	00:12.83 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 D U' F D2 R U2 B F' D2 U' R' F' U
1429	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:39 PM	00:13.17 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B D F L D R D' R2 D B2
1428	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:17 PM	00:11.41 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' F L D' R U' L F L' U
1427	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:42 PM	00:14.85 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U B2 R' B' R2 U L' B2 U2 R' U'
1426	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:19 PM	00:13.59 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F D2 R' F2 L2 D U2 B2 F U'
1425	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:55 PM	00:12.79 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U2 L2 F' R' B2 U L2 F2 L F' R2 L' D'
1424	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:33 PM	00:11.14 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L' R2 D R U' F' L2 D L' D2 U
1423	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:11 PM	00:11.14 D2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' F' D F' L F U L2 F L' U2
1422	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.55 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R F' R2 U' F' D F2 R U2 L'
1421	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:13.15 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 F D2 U' F U2 L2 B' R' B' L' D'
1420	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:57 PM	00:15.16 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U F' D F2 L2 D2 R' B D2 F
1419	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:33 PM	00:11.76 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D U F' R L' F2 D' B L2 U' R D2 R'
1418	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:14 PM	00:09.73 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 U' L' U R2 B D'
1417	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:47 PM	00:12.92 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 B F2 D B2 L' U' R F' U' F' U'
1416	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:04 PM	00:12.35 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R D2 R' B' R L' F L U' F U2
1415	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:35 PM	00:12.94 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' D R B' R' B2 U' F R' B2 U
1414	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:11 PM	00:13.36 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F R L2 U2 B2 L D B' L2 D
1413	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:47 PM	00:14.24 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R U' R' U2 L2 B' D' R L F
1412	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:25 PM	00:12.96 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D L F R D2 B' F2 D U' F D2
1411	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:32 PM	00:11.66 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' D B2 R B' D L F2 U2 L'
1410	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:08 PM	00:12.55 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R L2 D U'
1409	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:45 PM	00:13.48 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' L2 U R2 B D B2 U2 F2 U L'
1408	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:19 PM	00:13.45 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' L2 B' F R L' B' D B2 U'
1407	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:53 PM	00:11.61 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B' F' D L' B2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 L2
1406	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:28 PM	00:13.63 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 U B2 U2 B' R' U2 B D2 B' D' B F' R2 D'
1405	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:03 PM	00:13.66 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D2 F R' L B' F' U' L2 D' F' R'
1404	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:37 PM	00:13.94 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' L D2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' F' U2 L2 D'
1403	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:14 PM	00:10.53 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F' U R' F2 D B F2 U2 L'
1402	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:52 PM	00:10.52 R2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' D R L2 F' D' L' F L' F'
1401	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:24 PM	00:14.85 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U B' R2 L' F L' B2 R' L2 F'
1400	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:02 PM	00:12.53 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L' U F R' B' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D'
1399	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B U B' F' R' B' D' F2 L U' L
1398	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:05 PM	00:13.80 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D R' L' U F L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D'
1397	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:41 PM	00:10.82 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' R B' F U' B D' F' D B2
1396	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:17 PM	00:11.13 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B' R' L' U' B' F D B R L' D2
1395	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:55 PM	00:12.78 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B U' R2 B' L' F2 R' F2 U' B U2
1394	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:28 PM	00:14.95 D R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B R B2 U' B' D' R' B' L' B2 D'
1393	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:04 PM	00:11.24 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F L2 U' R2 L F U' F R U'
1392	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:43 PM	00:12.22 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B D F' L' B' D R L D' B' D2
1391	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:13 PM	00:13.16 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R' F R B R2 U' B2 R2 L B2 U'
1390	Jun 25, 2014 6:13:49 PM	00:13.03 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R F U R B' R2 F' R' U2 R'
1389	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:56 PM	00:10.48 D B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' L' B U2 R D B2 R U' R2 B'
1388	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B F2 D R' F2 R2 B' F R2 L
1387	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:09 PM	00:11.36 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 L R2 D2 B' D2 L F U B' U2
1386	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:49 PM	00:10.54 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 U B' R U F' D2 L D' R' D2 U2
1385	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:25 PM	00:12.90 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 L' F R' L' F2 D2 R L2 F U'
1384	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:01 PM	00:13.61 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 U' R' D U' L U2
1383	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:41 PM	00:11.12 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 U' R' B D' L U2 R' F'
1382	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:12 PM	00:12.85 U R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F' D R D B' L2 U2 R U F' U
1381	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:50 PM	00:11.91 U R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U F2 U' L' B2 L' F'
1380	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:26 PM	00:13.94 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' F' D' F' R L' B R B2 F'
1379	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:03 PM	00:12.21 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F L F R' D' R2 B' F' L2 D U2
1378	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:39 PM	00:12.22 B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' D2 L F' R' B' D B2 R' D U2
1377	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:19 PM	00:11.19 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U F R' U B D L2 D' B2 F U
1376	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.35 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F' D' R2 B' F R' D2 U' L U
1375	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:27 PM	00:12.30 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' U F L' U B2 R L'
1374	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:14.39 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R2 U B F' U' R' L D L' U
1373	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:42 PM	00:09.27 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F U F2 L B R' U R' F L2
1372	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:13.54 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' U2 L' D2 B2 U B' D U R U'
1371	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:53 PM	00:13.78 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' B' D' L2 U F L' F R' U'
1370	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:20 PM	00:13.03 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 L D F D' B F' D R' D U'
1369	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:57 PM	00:12.62 U F2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U F' R U' F' D' B D2 B2 R B2 U'
1368	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:32 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D U' R' B' U2 R' U' F U2 R' L' B U2
1367	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:54 PM	00:15.43 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 D L' B U2 R' B' L' B2 D R' F2
1366	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:31 PM	00:11.33 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L F' D U' L' D U F L D2 U2
1365	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:09 PM	00:12.84 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D B L U' R2 F' U' B F2 L U2
1364	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:45 PM	00:13.16 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U B' L F D' B2 L' B' D' B2 R
1363	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:21 PM	00:10.19 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L F' U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F U'
1362	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:56 PM	00:11.79 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D B R B U B2 D U2 R2 L' U'
1361	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:00 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L' D' B' U' R D' L' B' U' F2 R U2
1360	Jun 25, 2014 6:00:35 PM	00:13.30 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' U' L' F U' F2 D R2 U
1359	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:58 PM	00:11.72 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F B2 U' B L' U B R2 D'
1358	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:33 PM	00:13.65 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F' R L F' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F U2
1357	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:09 PM	00:12.11 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U F' L B2 R2 U2 B D R' B' U' L
1356	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:44 PM	00:12.34 D2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F U2 F D R' F L' U R2 F U2
1355	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:24 PM	00:10.72 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 U R F L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' B L2
1354	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:59 PM	00:12.16 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U F' D' U2 R' B' D2 L2 U2
1353	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:37 PM	00:12.30 B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D L D' U2 R B' R U R B2 D2 U'
1352	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:57 PM	00:12.16 D' U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R D L U B F L U F' U'
1351	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.61 U2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' F D' B U F2 L B2 F2
1350	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:12 PM	00:12.14 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L D' R2 L2 B U L' D2 R' L' U'
1349	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:49 PM	00:12.16 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 B' L' F R2 U F D2 F D2 R D
1348	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:26 PM	00:11.90 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F L F2 R B2 R' L2 D R' U'
1347	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:54 PM	00:11.92 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 B D2 L2 F2 R' D' L F2 R' F
1346	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:09.77 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L F' U2 L B R D' B2 L' D U'
1345	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:05 PM	00:12.81 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L D' R2 F' U2 B R2 D' L'
1344	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:40 PM	00:13.02 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B R' F D R F2 U F2 L D2
1343	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:19 PM	00:11.87 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U2 L U2 B U2 F2 L2 U' L' D U'
1342	Jun 25, 2014 5:52:57 PM	00:10.73 U' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U B2 R' U2 R F U' B' R' B R2 L' D2
1341	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:27 PM	00:12.90 D U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' U L D' L' F2 D2 L2 D' L U
1340	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:13.12 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R D F' L' B F' U R2 L2 D L
1339	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:39 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D R' B' U' B' L D' B D'
1338	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:11 PM	00:13.49 U L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L' B2 R' F' R2 L D2 F2 D F U'
1337	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:11.95 R2 F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 U B' U' F2 L B' L'
1336	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:26 PM	00:10.17 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' D B F D U' B L F2 R2
1335	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:59 PM	00:13.16 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F L2 U2 L D2 R' U B U2 L U2
1334	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:36 PM	00:10.60 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L U' F' R2 L2 B' R' F R L2 U'
1333	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:12 PM	00:11.39 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 R' L' B F2 U R'
1332	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:41 PM	00:15.92 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B' F L2 U B2 U' F' U'
1331	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:18 PM	00:12.33 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U B' F2 D R2 L B F R U
1330	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:48 PM	00:12.25 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 F D2 U2 L F' R2 U R
1329	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:19 PM	00:12.11 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U B' F' U2 F' R D2 F
1328	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:59 PM	00:11.73 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R B' U R L' F2 L' F R2 D'
1327	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:36 PM	00:12.34 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 L2 B' L' U2 R' B' F' D B2 D2 R2
1326	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:08 PM	00:12.63 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D R2 U F' U R' L2 B' R' U' B2 L
1325	Jun 25, 2014 5:43:44 PM	00:12.72 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U' R' L B L2 D' R U R' B' F
1324	Jun 25, 2014 5:42:36 PM	00:12.87 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' R' U2 B D2 R2 D B2 D
1323	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:49 PM	00:12.43 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B L' U B2 F' U' R' U' F2 L U'
1322	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:02 PM	00:12.64 L2 D U R2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' F D' B R F D' R' L' B2 F2
1321	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:31 PM	00:13.16 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 B' R B' U L' F2 D2 U' B U2
1320	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:09 PM	00:12.96 R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F R U B2 F R2 D L' F'
1319	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:47 PM	00:12.80 R2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R L' B' R D2 U L' F2 L'
1318	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:26 PM	00:12.05 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L' U F' D R F' R2 F' D U2
1317	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:03 PM	00:11.89 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U F' U B2 R' D R2 B' U L' D2 U'
1316	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:39 PM	00:13.45 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' B2 U' L' U L2 U B R2 L D'
1315	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:13.49 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D L B' F2 U' L B R' U2 L2 D' U2
1314	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:51 PM	00:11.25 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F' R' L B L2 B2 U R' D U R'
1313	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:16 PM	00:11.93 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B R2 B' U2 L D R F' R' U'
1312	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:52 PM	00:13.26 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B D' F2 R' D L U' F R' D' R2 U2
1311	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:11.02 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B D' L' D' L' F D U B2 R L
1310	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:09 PM	00:09.95 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D U' L' D B' F' D' L2 B L' B2 F2 R'
1309	Jun 25, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:13.69 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R U F' R L D2 B D2 F D' R'
1308	Jun 25, 2014 4:29:58 PM	00:12.79 L2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B R' B2 U2 F' L2 D B' R D L
1307	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:31 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L B D2 F R D L' F' U' F' D'
1306	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:03 PM	00:12.67 D L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F U' R B2 L' F2 U' L' F L'
1305	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:37 PM	00:13.09 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R' F' D F' U F2 R2 D' B' L' U2
1304	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:11 PM	00:13.41 F2 D' R2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' L' F2 L' B R2 L U' R F U2
1303	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:42 PM	00:13.36 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F U' B R2 B D' L F' D2 R' L2
1302	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:14 PM	00:11.85 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F D2 B' R L U L' B2 F2 U'
1301	Jun 25, 2014 1:12:40 PM	00:11.83 B2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R F R' U' B2 D B2 L' D F' D'
1300	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:44 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R F D' U' B U' R D2 L' U' L'
1299	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:22 PM	00:11.68 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 U L D' F' D B L2 D2 B2 F2 U'
1298	Jun 24, 2014 10:07:19 PM	00:10.67 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U R U' B' U2 F2 R' L2 F U' L2 U2
1297	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:56 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D' F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F
1296	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:07 PM	00:13.57 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B R2 B' U' B R' D L F L2
1295	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L F2 D F D L B F2 D' U'
1294	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:21 PM	00:12.90 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 R B L D2 R' L2 B' U'
1293	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:47 PM	00:10.94 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L B U' F2 U' L F U2 R2 D
1292	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:23 PM	00:13.12 R2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 F' R2 D' R B R' B' D B2 D2 B U'
1291	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:57 PM	00:11.82 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' L B2 R2 U F' L2 F' D U' F L'
1290	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:13.07 U' L2 D' U L2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F R2 U' F2 R U B' R D U2
1289	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:08 PM	00:13.46 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L' U R2 D' R U L' F L2 U2
1288	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:13.35 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L' D R2 F R' F' R2 U2 L2 U L2
1287	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:18 PM	00:10.89 D U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L' B' L F L2 U' B R F R' U'
1286	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:55 PM	00:13.39 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' L' D L F U2 L' F2
1285	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:36 PM	00:10.18 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F B2 L' D' R' L2 B' L F2 D
1284	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:13 PM	00:12.17 D R2 F2 U B2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U B' U L D L' B F U'
1283	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:52 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F D2 L2 B' D' U2 R B' U2 B' U'
1282	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:29 PM	00:12.77 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U B U2 L2 F R U2 B L2 F R' U
1281	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:01 PM	00:14.22 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 R' L' D B' D U B' L2 U'
1280	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:09.42 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F U L' F2 L' F L' B
1279	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:17 PM	00:11.68 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R U2 L D2 B L2 D'
1278	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:45 PM	00:12.47 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D L F D F2 L2 F R' U2 L2
1277	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:22 PM	00:13.07 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D U2 B' R' F2 R2 L' B' U' F D B D'
1276	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:01 PM	00:09.99 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L B R' B L' D2 F' D U2 F U'
1275	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:40 PM	00:12.10 U2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F' U' R2 F' R L2 F' L B' L2 U'
1274	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:17 PM	00:12.41 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L2 F' D2 U' R B D' F' U B2 U2
1273	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:55 PM	00:12.91 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' F U' L F2 U' F' D' L' F
1272	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:23 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D L D B2 L' U2 F U R' F R' U'
1271	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:55 PM	00:12.80 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 D' R2 U' F L' D2
1270	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:33 PM	00:12.03 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 R' F U2 B' U2
1269	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:12 PM	00:11.98 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R' B' L' B2 U' L2 D R2
1268	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:51 PM	00:09.35 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U B2 L' U
1267	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:29 PM	00:11.04 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' U' R' D U F' D' U' L D
1266	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:03 PM	00:13.74 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L B R' D2 F' R' L2 F' D' L2
1265	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:43 PM	00:11.07 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L U B2 U F U' L' D R U
1264	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:10 PM	00:14.23 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F R2 U' L2 F' L D' B D2 F' U2
1263	Jun 24, 2014 9:52:09 PM	00:13.11 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D F' L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U F U
1262	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:41 PM	00:12.77 R2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B R2 D' R' B' U' L2 B F2 L' D'
1261	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:16 PM	00:10.64 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R B' D U2 R2 F' R2 U R U'
1260	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:51 PM	00:11.75 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R' D' B F' D L2 B' R' D B2 U'
1259	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:22 PM	00:13.07 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 L' B F R2 B' U' R
1258	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:55 PM	00:11.52 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 U L2 F' D' U2 L2 B L' B2 F D L2 B'
1257	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:28 PM	00:12.81 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R L2 B R2 B2 R' L' U'
1256	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:02 PM	00:13.42 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R B2 F U' F2 R2 F L' D2 R U2
1255	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:36 PM	00:13.27 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' L2 D F2 L' D' U'
1254	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:06 PM	00:11.62 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F L' F2 D2 U B' F' L' U2 L2 U'
1253	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:39 PM	00:14.64 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D R2 F U R U2 L F R2 U2
1252	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:01 PM	00:16.83 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L F R' B U2 B2 F' R' F2 L2
1251	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:32 PM	00:15.80 U B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B R' D2 F' L F L' B' D F2
1250	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:06 PM	00:13.81 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F R D U2 F2 D2 F U2 B' D' U'
1249	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:40 PM	00:13.69 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' F U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R'
1248	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:14 PM	00:12.70 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U F L U2 B' R' F D R2 B2 D2 U'
1247	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:40 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U R' D' F2 D F' U2 L' B' R F' U'
1246	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:11 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F D2 L' F' D R U R2 B L'
1245	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:11.30 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' L' D L' U' B U2 R L2 B U
1244	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:25 PM	00:12.66 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 B' U' R' U' R' F' R D' U L' U'
1243	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:03 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' L' U2 R' F' D U2 L B' U
1242	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:43 PM	00:11.05 L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' F R B F R U2 F R'
1241	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:18 PM	00:14.98 F2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B U R2 L B2 D F' R2 U R' U2
1240	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:56 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' D' B' L B R L B2 D'
1239	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:33 PM	00:12.34 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' L B' D R' D2 R2 F' D L'
1238	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:10 PM	00:10.06 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' L2 D' B' L' U2 R D' L' U B R' F' U
1237	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:49 PM	00:11.80 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D2 F U2 B' D F U2 R' F U' F2 U2
1236	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:27 PM	00:11.44 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L' B R' F2 U' B2 L' U'
1235	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:13.77 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R B' R' F' R' U' L B2 D' U2
1234	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:39 PM	00:13.24 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L' U' F R2 L' B L B' L2 U'
1233	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:19 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' U F' L D B U R U2 R D
1232	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:57 PM	00:12.29 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U B F' U' L D' R' U' F' U2 L' U'
1231	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:38 PM	00:09.21 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R' D' U2 L B F D' B2 L2
1230	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:13 PM	00:13.04 F2 U B2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' U F R2 B' U R' B' L2 D U
1229	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:42 PM	00:12.07 D R2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' U B2 D' B2 L F D B L2
1228	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:15.26 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F D L2 D2 R B' R D L D U'
1227	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:33 PM	00:11.83 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' U2 F R' L F L2 D' L D2 R
1226	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:10 PM	00:10.08 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' B' F R' L B D R F'
1225	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:26 PM	00:12.83	+2	U F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' F D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D' U'
1224	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:05 PM	00:12.48 U B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B R U2 F2 D U2 L B2 U' R'
1223	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:42 PM	00:12.81 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F L2 F' U R' D' L' D' R B' D2
1222	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F R' F2 L U' R' D L' F2 U'
1221	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:53 PM	00:11.60 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 D B' L U' B' L' B D B U2 F2 U'
1220	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:32 PM	00:10.87 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D U' L2 U' L' F D R U R2 B F2 L F
1219	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:09 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D U' F' R' B2 R D' F2 U R' B2
1218	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:45 PM	00:11.54 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D F' L' B' L2 B2 F2 U' F L' B
1217	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:16 PM	00:14.30 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B' R' D B' F' R F U' L2 U'
1216	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:50 PM	00:14.18 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B L' B' U' R D' F2 R B2 U2
1215	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:14 PM	00:11.94 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L' F' R' F U' L2 U2 L B F' D2
1214	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:52 PM	00:10.25 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' L' B' R U B2 R L2 U'
1213	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:26 PM	00:13.70 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 D R' U2 F' U' R' B' D2 U'
1212	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:02 PM	00:12.44 B2 D B2 U L2 D' U' F2 D F2 L F D2 R2 D2 F' U L B' R2 D
1211	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:41 PM	00:11.77 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U R U2 B' U R' B2 D' F D2 R2 U'
1210	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:19 PM	00:11.92 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R L' B D L F' R2 D' L D' U'
1209	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:57 PM	00:11.07 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F B2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D2 F D' U'
1208	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:33 PM	00:14.28 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L D2 B' R' B D' F' U B' R2 D'
1207	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:11.06 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R D' B2 U2 B F U' L U2 R U'
1206	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:49 PM	00:11.41 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' D B2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R F U'
1205	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:24 PM	00:11.98 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L' B2 D' U' B D F R B' U2 L
1204	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:02 PM	00:12.45 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L B U2 L U' B' R2 U R' F R2
1203	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:38 PM	00:13.89 D B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 U' F U2 R' D2 F L' U2 L' U' L' U2
1202	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:17 PM	00:12.04 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 B' R2 B2 F U' F2 U'
1201	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:55 PM	00:12.59 U R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U L' F R' F2 D F L2 F' L'
1200	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:36 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D F L B D' B2 U R' U2 F' L' U'
1199	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:17 PM	00:10.46 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' F' L2 D R B D2 F'
1198	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:59 PM	00:09.85 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F D B2 L B' L' D U2 B2 R2
1197	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:35 PM	00:12.75 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F' L' U' B L2 U2 L' D'
1196	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:11 PM	00:10.90 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' B L2 D2 F' D L' D2 B R2 D2
1195	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:48 PM	00:10.40 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B U2 F R2 D R' L'
1194	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:11 PM	00:15.67 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F L D2 F L U R' U2 R2 F' D'
1193	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:48 PM	00:10.78 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' R U L2 F' D B' R2 L' F2 L'
1192	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:25 PM	00:11.36 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B R B2 U'
1191	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:59 PM	00:14.92 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U F' L F R2 L' U' R' D' R2 L
1190	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:36 PM	00:12.66 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L B U2 B' R2 B' L' D2 R2 D
1189	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:09 PM	00:16.50 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R D F2 D2 B' F' U' R2 U2 R U'
1188	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:45 PM	00:12.50 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F' R' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 F' U
1187	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:23 PM	00:13.68 F2 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R U2 B' R B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2
1186	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:54 PM	00:12.95 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B' R L2 U' L' F2 D F' U2 L D
1185	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:32 PM	00:11.96 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R' F D B F2 U2 B' R F
1184	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:09 PM	00:11.49 D R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 D' R L D' B L2 D2 L'
1183	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:31 PM	00:10.68 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F R2 U R2 B L' D' F2 R' F
1182	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:12 PM	00:11.87 U' R2 U' F2 D U R2 B2 R2 B2 U B' D2 L B2 D B' U B' D' R2 U'
1181	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:50 PM	00:11.92 R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B' D B R' B' D' F' D' L B2 D2
1180	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:25 PM	00:11.68 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U F2 U R2 B2 R' L2 B2 F L D F' L U' B'
1179	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:10.58 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F' L B' U' B' L2 D' L D L2 U2
1178	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:21 PM	00:11.20 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L D' R B' L D' U' B' U2 L2
1177	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:57 PM	00:13.85 U B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L D U2 B' R L F U2 F2 R' U'
1176	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:35 PM	00:12.17 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' R' F L U' B2 D B R' U' F'
1175	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:11.77 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R F' U' R D' U' L2 F' R F' D'
1174	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:51 PM	00:12.58 U L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L' F2 L B' L2 B2 D' R' F2 D U'
1173	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:28 PM	00:12.35 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 B' U2 L F' L2 U F2 D2 R L2 U2
1172	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:50 PM	00:10.98 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L' F R U2 B' U' B2 D' U2
1171	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:17 PM	00:09.76 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B R B2 D F R F' U L' U
1170	Jun 24, 2014 9:12:19 PM	00:15.96 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' F' R' B D R F' U' R2 U2 B'
1169	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:56 PM	00:11.91 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D F2 U B U' F' R U2 F' U
1168	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:34 PM	00:11.00 B2 D L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F L' D' R B' R L2 B2 R D2 U
1167	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:10 PM	00:11.34 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F R B' U2 F R2 D U' L D R
1166	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:48 PM	00:11.34 U2 F2 D' L2 D U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 L F' U R' L D2 R2 U'
1165	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:27 PM	00:11.54 U L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 B2 R F' U' B2
1164	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:06 PM	00:11.84 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R U' F U R2 F L F2 D' L U'
1163	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:45 PM	00:09.71 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U F R' B F2 D L U2 B F' L'
1162	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:22 PM	00:11.79 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F R' F U R' U F' D2 B2 F2
1161	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:11.14 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 U' F L2 B2 D' R2 U L D' R'
1160	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:39 PM	00:11.05 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B L2 U' B' D' L2 B2 L
1159	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:10 PM	00:12.46 L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 U L' F' R D2 U2
1158	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:23 PM	00:12.57 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 R' D' B L F U R' L2 D' U2 F2
1157	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:02 PM	00:11.48 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' F L B' F2 L U F2 D' R
1156	Jun 24, 2014 9:00:02 PM	00:12.80 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' R' L2 F R L2 U' F D2 U2
1155	Jun 24, 2014 8:59:39 PM	00:11.64 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B' F' L' F R U' R' F2 R' L2 D
1154	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:47 PM	00:14.95 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R L' B D' L U L' F' R U2
1153	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:24 PM	00:13.55 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 D B R D2 B' F U'
1152	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:01 PM	00:11.65 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B' L' U' B2 U2
1151	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:30 PM	00:13.48 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L' F' D' L D' R B R U'
1150	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:09 PM	00:11.61 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B F2 R2 D' B D2 B' F' L'
1149	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:41 PM	00:13.35 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L' F2 R' B R D2 U' L2 B2 R' U'
1148	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:20 PM	00:11.76 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B' R' D2 B' F' L2 D2 U' B F' U'
1147	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:56 PM	00:13.16 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' U' L' F L' B2 L' D2 B2 D
1146	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:32 PM	00:12.82 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F' U' B D L B2 F' L' U'
1145	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:10 PM	00:11.75 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U L F2 R F' R D2 B R U' B2 D
1144	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:48 PM	00:13.43 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R F L U' B' L' F' U' R2 U2
1143	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:23 PM	00:11.01 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R' F' L' B' D' U' B' L' U2 R2
1142	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:58 PM	00:12.14 F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' F' L2 B' U' B2 D F' R B2 D'
1141	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:17 PM	00:13.29 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' U B' D L' U2 R' D2 B L U2
1140	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:49 PM	00:11.53 U F2 L2 D U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F D' R' L' D R' D' B' F R2 U2
1139	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:24 PM	00:13.46 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' F' D' R U' F U B' U'
1138	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:04 PM	00:10.13 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L U2 R U' L' D' R2 U' L' U'
1137	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:47 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R' B' D F' D U2 R'
1136	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:23 PM	00:12.53 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L' D' U2 R F' R B' F L B U
1135	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:00 PM	00:12.71 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B U' B2 R F U B2 R2
1134	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:38 PM	00:11.39 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D L' F2 L B2 F' L D' F'
1133	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:16 PM	00:13.69 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B R B L D' R L F' R2 B
1132	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:39 PM	00:14.69 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R' B U' B' F L U' F U2 B
1131	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:10 PM	00:11.85 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 L D' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R U
1130	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:48 PM	00:12.09 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' R' F U' L U B L D B' D2 U'
1129	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:23 PM	00:13.54 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U B' F2 U R' F' D B F R' F'
1128	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:01 PM	00:12.25 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R L U' B' D' F2 L2 F R F2 U'
1127	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:39 PM	00:12.12 D U B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F D F2 D2 R L B' L2 D' L' U2
1126	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:14 PM	00:13.45 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' R' B R' D2 B D2 L2 F2 D'
1125	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:52 PM	00:13.26 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D' R D' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D U' F' L'
1124	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:29 PM	00:11.35 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L F2 L D U' L' U' B D'
1123	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:07 PM	00:13.20 D U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L R2 B' F D' B U F2 L' F2 U'
1122	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:43 PM	00:12.07 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F R F2 D' B L' B' F2 D U
1121	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:20 PM	00:11.16 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D R B F L D L D2 U R' D2
1120	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:59 PM	00:12.66 U' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B D' F' U' L U' R B R' L U'
1119	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:37 PM	00:13.34 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' D U' L' D' R' F' L' B' R
1118	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:16 PM	00:11.21 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R B2 D' B R' U F' L D B U2
1117	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:57 PM	00:09.48 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B L D U F' D2 R' F D' R2 U2
1116	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:33 PM	00:13.26 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B' L' D' F L F R D' F2 R U'
1115	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:41 PM	00:13.66 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 F' L B2 L2 D' R2 L D' U'
1114	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:20 PM	00:11.74 D2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B D' R' U' B D2 R' U R2 L U
1113	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:50 PM	00:14.29 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R' U L2 D2 R' U' L' U2 F D' U'
1112	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:27 PM	00:13.98 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U B' D2 U2 L B2 D' L2 U R' B'
1111	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:59 PM	00:12.29 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' L' F R' F2 D R L2 B
1110	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:32 PM	00:12.62 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D B F D R U' R2 B F U' B U2
1109	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:11 PM	00:11.22 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L F D' L F U' B' D
1108	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:38 PM	00:13.30 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B D' R D2 L F D2 U F' L2
1107	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:15 PM	00:12.68 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D R' F' U' L U2 F' D' U' R B' U2
1106	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:53 PM	00:12.44 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F R' D' B' D F D2 B U B2 U'
1105	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:30 PM	00:12.38 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R L D' R L' F' U' L' D' R2 D'
1104	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:08 PM	00:10.49 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R' B' R' B2 F' U2 R2 D B' R
1103	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:44 PM	00:11.53 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 U' L B F2 U' F' R D L F2 D2 F' U
1102	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:21 PM	00:11.55 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 B' L' D' L D2 R B U R' L
1101	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:03 PM	00:09.22 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B R' B R2 D U2 F U' L'
1100	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:43 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D' F' D2 R B' D U R2 U
1099	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:17 PM	00:12.00 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R F' D2 B2 D F' D U R L'
1098	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:56 PM	00:13.03 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' L F L' D' L B' F' R'
1097	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:23 PM	00:15.16 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R D L B2 U B' R2 F2 R' U L'
1096	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:53 PM	00:11.33 D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L' D' L F R2 D L2 U' R D' U2
1095	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:16 PM	00:14.35 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R' B' F L U2 B2 D' L D B U2
1094	Jun 24, 2014 8:31:08 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B D2 R B R2 F' D B F L U'
1093	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:44 PM	00:10.25 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B L D2 R D R L' U R F' D'
1092	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:23 PM	00:13.27 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B R2 B2 U B' D2 L' B2 D' B U'
1091	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:02 PM	00:10.39 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' U R F' R U2 F2 U B U2
1090	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:36 PM	00:12.78 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R' U2 F R L2 D2 L' U R D'
1089	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:13 PM	00:13.94 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F L' B' R2 B' D' L2 B R F2
1088	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:50 PM	00:14.40 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 D' U2 L' U2 B' U' R B
1087	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:22 PM	00:14.90 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L U F D' B D2 R2 D B' R2
1086	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:58 PM	00:13.72 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 U' L' F L' B' U2 R2 L'
1085	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:36 PM	00:12.46 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R' F D' B L F U2 R L2 D
1084	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:14 PM	00:11.43 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' B' F2 D' U2 B R D2 R B R2 U'
1083	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:48 PM	00:15.62 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R' F2 D B' D' L B U L' U
1082	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:30 PM	00:10.73 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B R2 D' L' U B' D B D2 L'
1081	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:24 PM	00:10.51 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' U F' U B2 U R' B F U
1080	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:01 PM	00:11.90 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F' L2 U R' D' F D' L' F2 R
1079	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R B D' R2 D2 B' F' R D' R U'
1078	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:18 PM	00:12.20 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R D' R L' U' F' L' B2 L'
1077	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:56 PM	00:11.09 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B U L' F' L' B' D F U R' U2
1076	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:35 PM	00:10.60 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D B' F R2 B2 R' D' B' R2 D L2
1075	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:15 PM	00:10.92 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U B U L F D L' F' R L
1074	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:51 PM	00:13.79 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B R L' F' R' B' D R' F2 L'
1073	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:27 PM	00:12.14 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' R F' R' L'
1072	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:07 PM	00:08.68 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B U L' F D R U F D2
1071	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:42 PM	00:14.33 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 B R' F2 R B F L U' R F U2
1070	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:21 PM	00:12.50 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U R' B L' B' F R' U2 F' U'
1069	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:27 PM	00:13.81 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B R U2 B2 U F L' B' L' D U
1068	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:05 PM	00:12.97 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F L2 B2 L' B' D2 L F'
1067	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:44 PM	00:13.16 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 F L F2 U B L2 B' L2
1066	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:23 PM	00:11.48 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L B R2 U' F2 D L' B' F2 D' U2
1065	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:00 PM	00:12.64 R2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U F2 R' D' B' F2 R L' U' R' B' D2 U2
1064	Jun 24, 2014 7:55:36 PM	00:13.71 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D' R' U' F2 L2 B L D' F'
1063	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:58 PM	00:11.70 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B R L' B2 F' D' L2
1062	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:32 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 U F' R' D B' D2 R2 D U'
1061	Jun 24, 2014 7:53:08 PM	00:10.35 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' D' B D R2 U B' U' F2 R D2
1060	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:59 PM	00:12.02 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' U2 B' D' B' L2 F' D2 R L' U2
1059	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:04 PM	00:12.72 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F R' B D R F2 D U R' D' L'
1058	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:39 PM	00:11.77 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B L2 D' B' L F' D2 L'
1057	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:16 PM	00:13.39 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' F L' F' R2 B' D2 F' R U L' U'
1056	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:49 PM	00:12.91 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' L D2 F D' R L B2 U'
1055	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:25 PM	00:13.03 D F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B2 F2 R' B' D U' F R' D2
1054	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:05 PM	00:12.05 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 U' B' U' R L' U B F' U
1053	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:40 PM	00:10.92 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R L2 U' B2 L' B F2 U' F L F'
1052	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:17 PM	00:10.46 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D R F U' R2 L' B2 U' B' F2 D L'
1051	Jun 24, 2014 7:44:57 PM	00:11.18 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 U F' L2 U L' B' D2 U L' B D' U'
1050	Jun 24, 2014 7:43:34 PM	00:10.04 L2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 L2 D R' L' U B R2
1049	Jun 24, 2014 7:42:17 PM	00:12.22 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' B D2 F R' B' U2 F2 L2
1048	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:56 PM	00:13.08 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F D' F2 L2 D' R' U' F U' R L2
1047	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:31 PM	00:13.54 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B D' U' L2 B2 F2 U F L' U
1046	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:37 PM	00:10.85 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 D' L' F R D2 B R' U
1045	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:17 PM	00:12.23 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B D' R D F U B D' B' L' U2
1044	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:47 PM	00:11.38 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' L' F2 L' U' B' U2 L F R' D U'
1043	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:23 PM	00:13.15 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R B' L2 F' D2 U L' B' R' L2
1042	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:00 PM	00:12.12 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D L F L B D2 F2 U2
1041	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:34 PM	00:13.53 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D U R2 L2 B' R D2 F' U L2 F2 R' U B' L2
1040	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:07 PM	00:13.75 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U B R' U'
1039	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:41 PM	00:12.92 R2 D' U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L F R2 L2 F' R F' R D B L2 U'
1038	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:18 PM	00:12.19 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F' D B L D' B F2 D2 R' B2 U'
1037	Jun 24, 2014 7:36:19 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F D2 R' L2 B D U2 F' U' R U2
1036	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:55 PM	00:13.03 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D F' L' F U' F2 D' L2 U2 R' U2
1035	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:30 PM	00:11.33 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B' D2 R2 L B2 R U L D' R L
1034	Jun 24, 2014 7:34:57 PM	00:12.21 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D' L F2 R D F' D' B' L' B2 R2 D'
1033	Jun 24, 2014 6:54:16 PM	00:11.54 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 U B' F U L U' R2 B D2 B R2
1032	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:54 PM	00:12.18 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F2 D' B' U R' U2 L' F2 U' L'
1031	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:30 PM	00:11.98 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B U' F' R2 D U' R' L' U R' D
1030	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:38 PM	00:14.79 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 F D F R B D R L F'
1029	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:13 PM	00:13.98 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F R' U2 R2 D R F' D' B' L2
1028	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:50 PM	00:13.02 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' R' B L B2 D B' R' F' U2 R2 U2
1027	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:17 PM	00:12.22 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L' D R F' D' F2 U' R' U2 B U
1026	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:11.95 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B' U2 R' L B' R' D' B' F L2
1025	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:34 PM	00:10.65 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B D B2 D2 L F D' F2 U F' R
1024	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:10 PM	00:13.32 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 B F' L D2 L D L F2 U B2 L'
1023	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:47 PM	00:11.33 B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R L' F' L' B' U' F R2 F' R
1022	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:20 PM	00:13.51 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R U' L' B2 R2 B F2 D L' F2 U
1021	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:57 PM	00:13.79 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 L R2 B2 U B R' L D' B F2 L'
1020	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:36 PM	00:11.60 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B D' R' B2 L' U' F D2 F2
1019	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:12 PM	00:13.93 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' U' F' L D' B2 U R2 D R B F2 U'
1018	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:50 PM	00:12.19 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F D' F' U B2 U2 L' B2 U
1017	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:32 PM	00:10.39 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U B D2 R B' R U2 L' B' U
1016	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:13.61 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U R' B F2 U B L' U' B L' D' U'
1015	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:47 PM	00:11.98 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D U2 R2 B U' R2 D B' D U2 B' R L2 U
1014	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:18 PM	00:17.70 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D B2 F' R U2 B2 R' L2
1013	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:56 PM	00:11.61 D' L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L F U2 L2 F' U' B L F D' U2
1012	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:31 PM	00:14.12 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 R D F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' F U
1011	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:06 PM	00:13.24 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B D' R2 F2 U B2 R D2 F L U
1010	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:45 PM	00:10.58 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L' D' F' D2 L D R D2
1009	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:23 PM	00:12.71 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' R' F U2 F2 L' B' F2 U'
1008	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:58 PM	00:12.17 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 L2 F' D' R' U L2 F' R'
1007	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:35 PM	00:11.07 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L' D F2 R2 U' F L' F2 R
1006	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:12 PM	00:09.84 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U F' R F2 L' B F D' F R' F2
1005	Jun 24, 2014 6:28:13 PM	00:10.76 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U B' L D R' B D' U2 F' U2 R D'
1004	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R B D B' F R D' R' F2 R2 U'
1003	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:12.78 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L D2 F' D2 B2 L U' F2 R B' L
1002	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:59 PM	00:12.25 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U B' U2 F2 R F2 U B' U2 B' R U'
1001	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:29 PM	00:11.47 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R B' R' L2 F' L U B2 R2 F'
1000	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:05 PM	00:12.67 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F R2 L' U' B2 D' U2 R D L2
999	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:43 PM	00:10.45 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F' D' R F D F' R' L' B' R
998	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:17 PM	00:14.63 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R' D F L F' U F2 R
997	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:13.65 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L' B2 R L2 D' B' R2 L' B' R'
996	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:26 PM	00:11.79 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F L2 U B U B F D2 U'
995	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:03 PM	00:13.24 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 B F2 D2 B2 R' B' U2 B' D' F2 U'
994	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:40 PM	00:11.05 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L' F U2 B D' U L B2 D U
993	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:15 PM	00:08.86 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U B D' L2 F R B D' U2 B R2 U'
992	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:49 PM	00:11.75 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R' F R U R D B2 U' F' R' D2
991	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:27 PM	00:12.99 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' R L2 F' R D' U' F2 L2 F' U
990	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:00 PM	00:12.54 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U R' B F' R D F2 U' R F U
989	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:26 PM	00:13.19 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L'
988	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:03 PM	00:09.23 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U L' D2 B F L B2 F R F2 D U2
987	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:32 PM	00:14.58 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 D B D' B' L D U' R' B U L
986	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:09 PM	00:13.66 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B' R' F2 U' L' D' B2 R2 F' L' F2
985	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:45 PM	00:11.28 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' L' B2 U L' D2 R2 L D2 R2
984	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:23 PM	00:12.48 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' B U F2 R' D B R D2 R' F U2
983	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:01 PM	00:10.66 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' F' R U2 B' F' D' U F R' L2 D2
982	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:39 PM	00:10.74 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 B' D' F2 R B2 D R2 L2
981	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:15 PM	00:12.52 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' F L U' F2 L U' R L2 F2 D'
980	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:51 PM	00:12.44 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B L F L2 F U L' F' R' L2 D'
979	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L' D' U2 B2 D R U L U' F'
978	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:04 PM	00:10.00 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B' L D F U2 R D2 R' U2
977	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:42 PM	00:11.81 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U F' U L B' L B2 F R2 U' R'
976	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:19 PM	00:11.83 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B F' D' R' L' U' R2 L' F' D
975	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:58 PM	00:11.21 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B D' R' D2 B2 D R2 B' D' F
974	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:37 PM	00:10.58 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B D2 L U R' D' U2 L' F' R' L
973	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:14 PM	00:11.69 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R' U B D2 U2 R' B' L' B2 L' U2
972	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:52 PM	00:11.37 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' L' R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R D' B2 U'
971	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:31 PM	00:10.65 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U R' F' R' D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 F' U'
970	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:09 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B U R2 B2 R2 D B' D U2
969	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:48 PM	00:10.71 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R' B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' L' D F' U2
968	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:26 PM	00:13.89 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 U' F' D' L2 B' D B2 R2 F' D' R' U'
967	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:52 PM	00:12.14 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' B F R' B' L2 U L
966	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:29 PM	00:13.23 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L D L' U2 L' U2 F' D B2 L' U2
965	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:02 PM	00:11.95 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 D' U R B2 F D' R L D2
964	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:38 PM	00:13.21 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U F2 L F' L F2 U2 R' B' F2 U' R' U2
963	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:10 PM	00:11.42 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D R' F R2 B2 D' R D B2 R U
962	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:49 PM	00:10.76 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D U' F' R2 B' R' B2 R D2
961	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:27 PM	00:13.78 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R' B D L' U B2 L' B F R2 U'
960	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:58 PM	00:14.51 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L B' F D' U R' B L2 D2
959	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:33 PM	00:11.88 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D L D' F' D' R2 U L F' U
958	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:01 PM	00:11.96 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R' U R' B' R F' D B2 D' R' D'
957	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:35 PM	00:10.09 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' L B R' U' L' D' U2 L' F D2 U
956	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:13 PM	00:11.42 L2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F D2 U2 R' F R' D L' D' F U2
955	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:50 PM	00:10.00 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L D U2 F L2 B' D U2 F D U2
954	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:29 PM	00:10.35 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B' L F' R' D2 U2 F' R' D' L
953	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:12.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 L B R' F2 D F2 R U' R B2
952	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:11.55 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R F' L2 D' U' L F D2 L' B' U'
951	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:08 PM	00:15.89 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R D2 U F2 L' F U2 L' F2 L U'
950	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:44 PM	00:10.60 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U R U2 L2 D' F' R'
949	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:15 PM	00:11.85 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R D2 U2 B' L2 U' R' B' L2 B' U'
948	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:51 PM	00:13.39 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B' L2 U B' R' D' R2 F' L D'
947	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:12.13 B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F' D2 R' F' R2 B' F' R B' F L
946	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:57 PM	00:11.62 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B U B R' L' U R F2 U2 F' U2
945	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:36 PM	00:12.19 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 R B R2 D' R U R2 U
944	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:13 PM	00:12.99 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B D' L' D L' U B R' D U
943	Jun 24, 2014 6:01:52 PM	00:12.75 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R B' F2 L' D' B' R' U F2 D
942	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:30 PM	00:10.46 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R F L D2 R F' R' F R'
941	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:10 PM	00:12.04 B2 L2 D' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B R' F' L' F' U B' U2 R
940	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:47 PM	00:11.65 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L' F' L2 B' R' F D B' U'
939	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:21 PM	00:15.00 B2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U R D F2 L B F' U2 R F2 L D
938	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:00 PM	00:11.93 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' B2 F' L' B2 R D F D U2
937	Jun 24, 2014 5:57:38 PM	00:11.64 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' L' B' U2 L D B2 R D' F R2 B'
936	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:55 PM	00:13.22 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F R' B' R U R2 D B'
935	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.13 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U B' D2 R U2 F R2
934	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:10 PM	00:14.56 D L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 R D U' R B L D' F R U2
933	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:43 PM	00:15.22 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' R' F' U' L D F2 D
932	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:21 PM	00:11.39 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' D U2 F' U F' D2
931	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:58 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 B' U2 L' D R2 B U B' R2 F R'
930	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:11.58 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' U2 R F2 D' U B
929	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:15 PM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B R B' F L2 U'
928	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:50 PM	00:13.10 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' R' L2 U B D' R2 F2 R' U'
927	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:20 PM	00:12.32 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' B L' B' R2 L2 D F' L2 D F'
926	Jun 24, 2014 5:52:20 PM	00:14.26 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R' B D' L F R B R2 B2 F2 D'
925	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:56 PM	00:14.04 D U B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 D L2 D U L B U2
924	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:34 PM	00:12.93 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F' L U' F2 U B F' R U2 L' U
923	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:11 PM	00:11.56 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B' L B F R' B2 D' B2 F D
922	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:47 PM	00:11.30 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D B' U2 L D L2 B R L B U2
921	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:13 PM	00:15.40 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F U2 R B' L' D U B R2 D
920	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:13.14 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B R' F R' B2 R B F2 L' D U
919	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:17 PM	00:11.73 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' U R' L' F' U B L B'
918	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:56 PM	00:11.47 B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' R L2 F U2 R U' R B2 F' R2 U2
917	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:33 PM	00:12.92 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L D' R' B' D' R' F L2 F2 L2
916	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:06 PM	00:13.42 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 R2 D' R L2 F2 U2 L2 D'
915	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:42 PM	00:10.07 D B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B R2 U2 R2 L' D' U B L
914	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:21 PM	00:12.57 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' B U2 R' U' F' D' L' D2 L' D
913	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:59 PM	00:11.42 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D R' D' R' B L F' R' L2 F2 D2 U2
912	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:36 PM	00:13.90 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R D2 F' D R' L B' F2 R L' U'
911	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:15 PM	00:09.82 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 R D2 R2 D' R2 B R' D U B
910	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:55 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D' L' B' F U' F D'
909	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:32 PM	00:11.06 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B D' F' L2 B' U2 R' D' U R
908	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:02 PM	00:15.25 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B D2 L D' B' R' F L' U' B D'
907	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:39 PM	00:12.90 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D U B D L B U' L B' D B L2 U'
906	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:16 PM	00:11.62 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 L D' L2 B' U R' D2 L B D L2
905	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:10.77 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D R' L' D' U' F U2 L' B2 U
904	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:33 PM	00:11.62 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F' B2 R D F' U' F2 D' B D' U'
903	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:10 PM	00:12.71 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L' U B U2 L F2 D' L' B'
902	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:46 PM	00:13.65 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L' F D R2 B2 D2 L2 F U' F'
901	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:25 PM	00:11.92 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' D' L2 U R U2 L2 F2 U'
900	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:56 PM	00:13.87 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R' U' B U' R F' D R' D
899	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:36 PM	00:11.75 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U F R' L' B2 U' R2 U'
898	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:17 PM	00:10.98 D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B2 D' L' D R2 D2 B D
897	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:46 PM	00:15.44 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 D2 R U R L' D F U2
896	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:24 PM	00:10.98 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' U R F' U2 F D2 R2 L' D'
895	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:52 PM	00:12.32 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U' L B' R L2 U' F D2 F2 U'
894	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:31 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 F' L' D2 B' R' B' F U R2 B' U'
893	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:05 PM	00:12.49 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' D' B' R2 L' U2 B2 R F' D2
892	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:43 PM	00:11.32 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D' R L' B D' R' U2 R2 L' U R2
891	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:11.36 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' U B2 F2 R' D' L B' F R U
890	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:00 PM	00:13.61 D B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F' R' F' U2 L' B D' U' F' D2 U
889	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:32 PM	00:09.80 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 U' L D B2 U' F' L2 U'
888	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:10 PM	00:13.03 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' R2 L2 F' L F' L' B D2 U' F2 D2 B
887	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:10.16 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L D' F' D2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2
886	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:05 PM	00:15.32 F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 F2 L U2 F' D L' U' B' F L' U R2
885	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:11.04 D B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U B2 R2 F' R' B' R F' U2
884	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:21 PM	00:13.59 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F R' B' F2 U B' U2 R B R2
883	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:01 PM	00:11.50 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L' R2 B U2 R B2 D' L' U2 F U2
882	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:35 PM	00:12.77 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L D2 B' U B' D F2 R' F2 L
881	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:14 PM	00:09.30 F2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F' R' U L B R U F' U'
880	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:52 PM	00:10.70 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B U2 L2 D' B2 R B U2
879	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:31 PM	00:10.97 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R D' B F' U' F D2 U B' L
878	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:12.57 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F D B' L2 F2 R' L' U2
877	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:48 PM	00:10.08 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B U2 F D' B' R2 U2 R' F U
876	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:14 PM	00:10.02 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U L2 F D2 U F R2 B U2 R F R' L'
875	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:53 PM	00:12.81 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' B L2 D2 U2 L U2 B' D' F' L' D'
874	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:30 PM	00:12.13 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F' D R' B F' D L' U' F' D B'
873	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:06 PM	00:14.86 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 D F U' R' U2 L B' R' U F' L' D'
872	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:43 PM	00:12.49 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' L B' R' U' F D L' D2 F U2
871	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:14 PM	00:15.50 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D U' R' B' U' L B' U' L2 U B' U'
870	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:51 PM	00:12.29 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L B' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L'
869	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:28 PM	00:14.31 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 L F D' U2 R D' F D
868	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:04 PM	00:11.96 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R' L' B D2 F2 D' L F' D B
867	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:41 PM	00:10.31 B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B' R2 L' B' U2 B D2 U R B'
866	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:17 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L' U B D' U2 F2 R' F D2 L F'
865	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:55 PM	00:10.57 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 D2
864	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:33 PM	00:11.20 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B L F D' R B2 L2 B' D2 U
863	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:01 PM	00:09.92 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R B' L D B U2 R B' L' F2 D2
862	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:40 PM	00:11.45 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U' R B' L F R F' L
861	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:17 PM	00:12.90 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U F2 R' D' L U F' U' F2 U R D2
860	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:49 PM	00:14.08 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D R D F R' L B' F2 R2 B U'
859	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:27 PM	00:11.29 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U R B2 D L U R' D' B' D2 R F'
858	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:01 PM	00:12.52 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 F L B2 L2 U' R2 F D
857	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:37 PM	00:12.81 B2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F D2 B' D U L D' L' B'
856	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:15 PM	00:13.39 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 D F2 R' D U2 R2 F2
855	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:50 PM	00:12.36 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L D R' B D R' U' R2 D2 F R2
854	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:27 PM	00:13.06 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B' D' U2 R D2 B' L D2 U2
853	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:04 PM	00:12.42 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 R' D B2 F' D2 R' U B2 R
852	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:41 PM	00:12.35 F2 D B2 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R U2 R2 F' D' L' B' U B2 D
851	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:10 PM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' B R' L2 F' R U' F2 U F U2
850	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:23 PM	00:10.78 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F D' B' D2 L U' R B2 F' D U2
849	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:01 PM	00:11.90 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 B' U B F L D' R' D B' D2
848	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:59 PM	00:14.28 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D2 B F R L2 F D F'
847	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:35 PM	00:11.48 F2 U B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' L U' L' F' R' D R2 D' U'
846	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:13 PM	00:13.45 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D' L D2 B' F' L B
845	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:51 PM	00:10.91 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L F2 D' B L' F R2 B' U B' D'
844	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:28 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L B2 D F2 R L2 B2 D L
843	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:06 PM	00:13.63 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' L D F' L F R' D' F L' U
842	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:44 PM	00:11.80 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U R' U2 F' R2 U B' L U B F' D'
841	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:22 PM	00:11.82 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R F' R U L2 U L' B R2 B U'
840	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:24 PM	00:10.66 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 R B' U F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L'
839	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:10.68 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L F' R' B' L' U R2 L2 U F D
838	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:40 PM	00:13.18 R2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B2 L F D2 R2 L D R2 U L' D2
837	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:18 PM	00:13.20 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U F' R D B F R' L' F D
836	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:58 PM	00:10.62 D R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2 F' R B' U' L B' R' L' U' L2
835	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:32 PM	00:17.99 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' D B2 D R' U' F2 D' R2 D2
834	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:07 PM	00:11.70 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 F R' D L' U R D2 R2 D' B' D2
833	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:34 PM	00:13.88 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U2 B' D' F L B U'
832	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:02 PM	00:13.10 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 D R' D R' B' D' R' D2 L' U' R2 U2
831	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:40 PM	00:12.04 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' F D F' R' B D2 F' U
830	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:17 PM	00:11.64 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' D F2 D' U B R2 D L U2
829	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:55 PM	00:13.24 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R B2 L' F' U F L B' D2 R2
828	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:31 PM	00:13.08 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R' B2 F' U B' L F2 D2 B2 L2 D'
827	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:11.77 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 B' D2 U' L' D' F2 D' R2 L2
826	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:46 PM	00:12.88 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' L' U R2 D B R' D' B2 F L
825	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:23 PM	00:11.26 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 U R' F' D U F' R' F' D'
824	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:03 PM	00:12.06 D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F' R2 F' U2
823	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:11.68 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L F2 D B2 L B' L2 B' D2 B F2
822	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:18 PM	00:11.43 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U L U F2 U' B R' U'
821	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:52 PM	00:14.12 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 B' D R F D2 B L' D
820	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:29 PM	00:11.03 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D R F2 U' R' D' B' F2 D2 B D2
819	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:08 PM	00:12.38 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' F U2 B U R' D' R2 B2 D' R D
818	Jun 24, 2014 5:07:08 PM	00:12.42 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' D R' U L B' D L F R
817	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:45 PM	00:14.82 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' F U2 R2 D' L' B2 F D
816	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:24 PM	00:10.42 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' F R2 D B U B R F2 R2 U2
815	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:58 PM	00:12.81 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R' F L' F2 L' U F' R' D R2 U'
814	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:27 PM	00:12.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D L' B U L2 D R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2
813	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:44 PM	00:13.31 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F L' U' B' F2 D L F2 U' R2 D
812	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:19 PM	00:13.81 B2 U' B2 D' U F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B U R' U' R F L' B' L B
811	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:56 PM	00:13.18 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L B U2 R' F' D B2 L B' U2 L2
810	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:31 PM	00:11.42 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U' L D R2 B' L' D R2 L'
809	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:07 PM	00:12.54 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U B L D' R' B' D2 B D
808	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:42 PM	00:10.59 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F D2 U L' U F' R' D' F2 L2 F'
807	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:18 PM	00:11.58 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D' L D2 U' B2 R2 L'
806	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:55 PM	00:13.31 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B D' L' U' B' D' B2 U' L F2 D
805	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:29 PM	00:12.05 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L B' R' L' F U2 F2 D2 U
804	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:07 PM	00:14.14 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' U R2 D' B2 L U2 B R' B2 U2
803	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:45 PM	00:10.45 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 L2 U' B' F R L' U' R2 D'
802	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:23 PM	00:10.48 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' R2 L U' L U' L'
801	Jun 24, 2014 4:59:57 PM	00:13.33 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L' F' D2 L2 D B D2 L' F L2 U'
800	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:41 PM	00:14.32 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R' L D' U F' U2 L' D' R' F U
799	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:18 PM	00:13.27 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R B R' D U2 F2 D2 F D2 U'
798	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:54 PM	00:12.04 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U2 R F L F2 U' L2 U2 L' B D'
797	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:32 PM	00:11.05 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B' U L2 B R D2 B2 L' B'
796	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:12 PM	00:12.22 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L' B' R2 L' F U' R' U2 L' F U2
795	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:28 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R' B L' F U2 B R B2 D' L'
794	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F L U2 B2 L B' U2 B2 F' U' R
793	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:37 PM	00:11.04 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D R U' F2 D2 F R2 F2 R' U2
792	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:11 PM	00:11.71 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U L' D B U' L D R B2 R' F' U2
791	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:47 PM	00:11.88 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U L' F' L B D' F2 R' U2 B2
790	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:20 PM	00:12.94 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L B U' B R D U' R2 L F' U'
789	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:54 PM	00:12.43 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R' B' U R2 B L F' D L2 B L'
788	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:27 PM	00:12.42 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B F2 D F' R2 F2 L B D U2
787	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:32 PM	00:12.64 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B R2 F' L' F2 D R' B' L U2
786	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:07 PM	00:12.75 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B D' U' B D' L' B2 R' B' R'
785	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:42 PM	00:14.96 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 B' L D F D2 U' B F2 U
784	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:16 PM	00:13.97 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F U2 L2 B' L' U' R2 L2 B L2 U'
783	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:11.36 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L' D' B' R' B D F R U R2 U
782	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:31 PM	00:10.41 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' L' B2 R B U F R L F2 U2
781	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:09 PM	00:12.72 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 R L' D' L2 U' B R D U'
780	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:45 PM	00:10.93 D F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' U R D' B' F2 U' B L B' F2
779	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:20 PM	00:12.77 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 B' F2 R' U F2 R' L2 D2 B' R' U'
778	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:57 PM	00:14.29 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L' D' F' D2 U B' D2 B' U F'
777	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:24 PM	00:14.79 L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R U' B L D R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2
776	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:02 PM	00:12.54 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 U B' D' R2 F2 U L D' U F R' L'
775	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:39 PM	00:13.08 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B U2 F D R' L' U2 F R2 D' U'
774	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:16 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' U2 R' F' L D' F U2 B L2 D'
773	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:53 PM	00:11.42 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L U2 B U' B D' R' D2 L'
772	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:31 PM	00:12.33 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D L' F' U R L' D2
771	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:28 PM	00:14.03 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F D B2 L D R L2
770	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:00 PM	00:14.84 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R B U' F L2 B D2 R F2 D' U'
769	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:41 PM	00:09.72 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U F' L U' B' U2 F' U F2 U2
768	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:07 PM	00:13.85 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F R' F L U' F2 U2 L F D2 U'
767	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:40 PM	00:14.57 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D B' R' U' B L' D2 F2
766	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:15 PM	00:12.46 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 F R2 U' B F L' U
765	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:51 PM	00:14.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L B' F' U' L' D F2 R U2
764	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:12.58 D L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' U2 F U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F' D'
763	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:03 PM	00:11.82 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 R D' U F R' U' L U B2 L U
762	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:42 PM	00:09.91 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 L' F2 R2 F' U2 B' D U'
761	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:18 PM	00:14.80 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F R' U' B F2 U2 R D2 F L'
760	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:56 PM	00:11.70 U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L' D' F' D2 U F U B R
759	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:33 PM	00:12.85 D U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' D R B' R2 B U' F2 D R L'
758	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:04 PM	00:15.52 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' D U' R2 F' L' D B2 L' D'
757	Jun 24, 2014 3:13:19 PM	00:12.99 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 U R2 U L'
756	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:53 PM	00:14.09 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R U' R D' B L F2 R' L U2
755	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:09 PM	00:12.26 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R' D' R' B' F2 L B2 D F' R'
754	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:12.59 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' B R F' U' R B' R2 U' R L'
753	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:22 PM	00:12.48 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R' B D U R' D2 L' F' L2 F D2
752	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:55 PM	00:12.88 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B' R' D U' R2 B' R2 L2 B' U
751	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 F' L' U' B D' B' U B2 L'
750	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:04 PM	00:11.78 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' F L' F D2 B2 F' D2 R' U' L2 U'
749	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:38 PM	00:12.46 D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B U R2 D2 B R F D' L2 B2 U'
748	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:12 PM	00:14.60 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 D F B2 R D' U' F2 L' B' F' R U'
747	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:48 PM	00:11.93 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R D U B L' U' B' U2 L U F'
746	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:25 PM	00:12.44 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' R D
745	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:57 PM	00:16.11 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F D2 F U R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U'
744	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:32 PM	00:12.99 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' L' U R F L B D R2 L' F2
743	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:05 PM	00:11.98 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B L U R F' R2 B2 F' R2 D'
742	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:57 PM	00:13.11 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F D' R' B' R2 U F' R2 B
741	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:30 PM	00:12.36 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R F D' B D R2 L' B2 R' D L2
740	Jun 24, 2014 3:03:48 PM	00:12.82 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U'
739	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:50 PM	00:13.98 D L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D L' B F' D U L' D R2 D2 B U
738	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:29 PM	00:11.18 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B' R' D' U' B L D2 F R' L'
737	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:52 PM	00:13.41 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U' R L' D' F2 L2 F' D' U'
736	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:25 PM	00:13.61 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R' D F' D' B' R' U' R' D2 F2 U2
735	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:03 PM	00:12.29 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B' D' R L D2 U' B' R2 D R' U'
734	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:41 PM	00:12.22 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L F L2 D B D2 R' L F U' L
733	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:19 PM	00:10.43 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L D2 U F' D R L' B2 R2 F
732	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:52 PM	00:11.99 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L D' L' D R B U R2 L U2
731	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:02 PM	00:12.33 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 B D' R' U2 L F' D L' B L2 D'
730	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:39 PM	00:12.65 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L' D' B F2 R' F2 R F' R U
729	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:17 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R B' U2 L F' R D B2 F' D F'
728	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:45 PM	00:11.63 D' U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F L U' B R' F U R2 B' U
727	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U B U' B2 F' U L D' B'
726	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:53 PM	00:10.88 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 U R2 F R' F' D' L' F'
725	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:32 PM	00:10.99 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R' D' B2 U' F R D' U'
724	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:05 PM	00:12.45 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L' D2 L' B2 F R2 D' B D2
723	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:45 PM	00:10.75 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R B' F' R' D U' F U L2 F2 D2
722	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:20 PM	00:12.94 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L D' R D2 B F L' U2 B D U'
721	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:55 PM	00:12.82 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B F L F2 D2 L' U L2 F R
720	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:22 PM	00:11.15 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F B2 D R D' B' R U B
719	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:58 PM	00:11.45 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F L B' D2 U' L2 B' U' R
718	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:36 PM	00:13.12 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D F R2 B D' B2 R U' B2 L' U'
717	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:12 PM	00:12.24 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' B' R' B D B' R' U' R L' F2 U
716	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:51 PM	00:11.21 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L' B' D U' R2 D2 F' U'
715	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:31 PM	00:09.46 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' F' R' B L U R L
714	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:06 PM	00:13.29 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D' R2 F R' L2
713	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:45 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U' R2 B' D' U2 B' R' L D' B' F R2 U'
712	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:23 PM	00:10.74 L2 D L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L' B R U' B' R' D' R F'
711	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:57 PM	00:12.83 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F D R2 F L' B L F' R' D' U'
710	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:34 PM	00:13.06 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D F D' R B L' B2 D' U
709	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:08 PM	00:13.09 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L F2 L U' B' U F' D'
708	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:48 PM	00:11.13 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R U2 R B U2 F' D' U2 F L' D2 U2
707	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:20 PM	00:10.99 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U F2 U F2 L' B F2 D2 B' U' L' B' F' R U'
706	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:00 PM	00:11.05 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B L F' D' R' B F' R L2
705	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:40 PM	00:09.48 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R B2 L U' R B' R2 L' U B'
704	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:14 PM	00:11.98 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F' R L U' R B' F' L D R2 D
703	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:54 PM	00:09.93 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B2 D' F2 R B F2 R2 L
702	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:29 PM	00:12.26 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D F D' L F' R2 F2 D' R' U2 L2 U2
701	Jun 24, 2014 12:16:02 PM	00:12.78 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L B R B U F R L' B2 R' U'
700	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:41 PM	00:12.67 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' L D' F R B2 L D F2
699	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.54 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B R' U B U B2 D F2 U2 R' U'
698	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:56 PM	00:12.65 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' U' B2 R2 D R' B2 F' D2 U2
697	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:26 PM	00:12.91 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' U2 F' U' R' F' R'
696	Jun 24, 2014 12:13:16 PM	00:13.21 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F L B R' D F D2 R L
695	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:54 PM	00:10.45 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R B' R' B D' L B' L2 B' L' U'
694	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:29 PM	00:11.24 B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' D R' F' L2 B' F2 L
693	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:58 PM	00:11.58 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U R2 B2 R F' R2 D2 F D' U'
692	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:35 PM	00:12.13 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B' D L' F2 R U F' D' U2
691	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:16 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F D L2 B2 F U2 L B' R B2
690	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:50 PM	00:14.55 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 D U R2 B' D' L' D'
689	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:27 PM	00:14.76 R2 D2 R2 D U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' U' L B2 U
688	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:04 PM	00:14.55 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F R D' L U' R' U L2
687	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:43 PM	00:10.50 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' U B U' L' F L2 F L' U'
686	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:21 PM	00:12.89 D' L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' L' D' B R' L2 D R' B L' U'
685	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:52 PM	00:12.24 R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L B2 F D' R U2 L2 F2 D' U2
684	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:32 PM	00:11.21 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B F' D' R B' L B D2 R B L'
683	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:06 PM	00:10.51 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' L B2 U' R' B L2 D R' B U'
682	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:41 PM	00:13.08 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R D' F' D R2 U2 R F U2 L
681	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:18 PM	00:14.45 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R' D' R2 L D L' F U' L2 U2
680	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:55 PM	00:11.71 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R D2 B' L2 F' L' F R' D U2
679	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:26 PM	00:16.66 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R' F2 D B' R' D' U B2 D' L2 U'
678	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:05 PM	00:10.37 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 B R2 L' B R B2 L2 B L U'
677	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:40 PM	00:09.90 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F' D' L U' L' U2 B D2 U R
676	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:10 PM	00:13.05 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U R U' F R B L D' B D2 B L'
675	Jun 24, 2014 12:04:03 PM	00:13.22 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F' U R2 F' L D' R' F D2
674	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:34 PM	00:16.27 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F D U2 R D2 R2 L F' U' R2 U
673	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:13 PM	00:10.28 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L U R2 B' L' U' L2 B2 R' D' U'
672	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:49 PM	00:12.39 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B U R' D' L U R' F' R B' D
671	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:12.78 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 F R' F2 D B' F U2 B' R U2
670	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:13.29 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B U2 F D' B' U2 R2 B' L D2
669	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:28 PM	00:14.42 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B U2 B D' R2 U L' F' U F' U'
668	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:05 PM	00:11.74 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 R F' D R2 B U' B2 L F' L2
667	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:45 PM	00:11.18 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D' R B U2 R B' F'
666	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:23 PM	00:12.49 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L' F2 L D2 F L' D' U2 B L
665	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:02 PM	00:11.92 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D B' L2 D R F' L U L2 D B R'
664	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:41 AM	00:11.19 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L' U' B D' B2 U2 B' U' L D'
663	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:15 AM	00:12.32 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R U' L' F2 D' B' L' D' R2
662	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:55 AM	00:10.19 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' B2 D F L D2 B F2 D2 U
661	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:29 AM	00:13.27 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L' F' L' D2 F2 R D2 B' U' R'
660	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:06 AM	00:13.91 L2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R U L2 D' F' R' L' F' D F2 U2
659	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:42 AM	00:09.90 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 F B2 D L F D' B U2 R2 F L'
658	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:11.53 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D L B2 F L' B' U2 B2 U L' D
657	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:38 AM	00:13.58 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L' F R' F2 D B2 L U R D2
656	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:01 AM	00:13.30 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U R D F2 L2 F L B' U
655	Jun 24, 2014 11:55:11 AM	00:14.69 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U R F U' F2 R2 B' F R' D2 F U'
654	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:49 AM	00:11.07 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' D R B U2 F' L2 B F' L2 D'
653	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:26 AM	00:10.99 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F U' R B F U' L U' R2 D U
652	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:03 AM	00:13.15 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R' F' U2 R U B D' R' B D'
651	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:39 AM	00:12.19 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B' F R' D' B2 U' B' R U'
650	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:18 AM	00:11.09 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' B' D R2 F R D B D'
649	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:51 AM	00:13.51 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F R2 L U' B L' B' F2 R' D2
648	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:28 AM	00:12.30 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R' U2 B D R2 B R D2 L' F2 L
647	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:58 AM	00:16.26 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B' R2 F2 U R' B' U' F2 L' U2
646	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:35 AM	00:14.21 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' B2 U F L' B' R B D U2
645	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:13 AM	00:11.70 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U2 L B2 L2 D'
644	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:59 AM	00:13.36 D R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R F2 R2 D' R F L F2
643	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:29 AM	00:13.91 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R' F' U L' F2 D L U' F2 D2
642	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:04 AM	00:13.50 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L U R U' F2 L' D R2 B R' L'
641	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:40 AM	00:13.00 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U L U' R B' L2 D R2 D L' D'
640	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:16 AM	00:10.45 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F' D' U2 R D' B L B' R2 F U2
639	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:58 AM	00:11.72 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 U B L' F' U F L D B' L2 B U
638	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:34 AM	00:13.43 D R2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F L F' R' D B' D' U L F
637	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:15 AM	00:10.70 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B U' R' D' F2 U' R2 F' U2
636	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:51 AM	00:15.52 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B' U'
635	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:26 AM	00:12.16 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R' B' F L' B2 L B L U' B D2
634	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:43 AM	00:14.06 D2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B U' F' D B L B D2 U R' U2
633	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:16 AM	00:13.79 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D U L' F U' L D B2 L F' D'
632	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:53 AM	00:11.63 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 L' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2 U F
631	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:30 AM	00:11.19 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' U'
630	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:04 AM	00:10.12 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L D2 U' L' U L' F' D B F L2
629	Jun 24, 2014 11:42:38 AM	00:14.08 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' L' B' L' F D' L' F U' B' D2
628	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:58 AM	00:10.44 U F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B' U L2 F' D L U R F2 D L2
627	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:37 AM	00:11.51 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B R F R U R2 L2 F2 R' L2 U
626	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:14 AM	00:11.14 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U' B2 R2 U2 R B D R' U' B' R' F2 L' D2
625	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:52 AM	00:12.31 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R' U' L' U2 B2 U2 L B'
624	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:28 AM	00:14.34 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D F2 R' D F2 D' B' R2 F2 L2 D' B' D'
623	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:05 AM	00:12.00 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B' L F L D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2
622	Jun 24, 2014 11:39:37 AM	00:14.05 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D B R2 D U' B R D' L' B2 D'
621	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:55 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B L F2 U F' D R U' B2 F'
620	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:26 AM	00:13.71 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U2 R B' U' L B2 R D U L F
619	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:03 AM	00:12.44 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L B L2 U2 R U' B2 L' U2 F
618	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:42 AM	00:10.87 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R L U' L B' L D' U' B' R' U2
617	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:11 AM	00:14.60 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R D' F' D' U
616	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:46 AM	00:12.76 U B2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B U2 L' F D2 L B' D F R'
615	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:26 AM	00:11.49 U R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U B' U' R B2 U R U' L' F R U
614	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:52 AM	00:14.65 L2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R' U' B2 L' F D2 R' U
613	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:29 AM	00:11.51 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B L D U2 L B' U' R2 B U'
612	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:07 AM	00:11.59 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 F R' B' D2 U2 L2 U'
611	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:23 AM	00:16.05 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F R2 L U2 L' F L D2
610	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:00 AM	00:14.05 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R U' F2 L F D U B D'
609	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:35 AM	00:12.88 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D' U L' U2 L' U F' L' D U2
608	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:12 AM	00:10.26 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F' D L D2 U' B R2 U' R' F
607	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:50 AM	00:12.37 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L D2 R' D L2 F' D2 L2 U B
606	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:20 AM	00:15.86 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F U2 L2 D' F' R' F' U R L'
605	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:57 AM	00:13.20 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B F D' L' B2 U F2 D' L F2
604	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:31 AM	00:11.86 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F D' R B' F2 L' B' L D' U
603	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:09 AM	00:11.29 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F' L F R D' L2 B' L2 D'
602	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:46 AM	00:13.88 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 B R L F R2 B U2 F2 U
601	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:12 AM	00:14.52 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' L' U2 B L2 F U R' L B F' U2
600	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.49 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 R F U' F L2 D2 L2 F R
599	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:12 PM	00:12.56 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F U L' D R' D F D' U'
598	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:46 PM	00:11.84 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' D B U R' B F2 R' D F U2
597	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:24 PM	00:11.81 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 B' L F D2 R2 D' R2 F' L2
596	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:53 PM	00:13.70 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L' B' R F R2 L D' R' F2 D2
595	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:28 PM	00:12.27 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U B U2 R' U F D2 R D R U2
594	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:05 PM	00:11.43 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L D2 B2 R2 B D B U B2 R
593	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:40 PM	00:14.31 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U' F2 D2 U' L2 B F2 U
592	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:14 PM	00:15.11 D' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D B2 L B2 F2 U2 R U'
591	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:10.72 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D F L U2 L D' L U F' D2
590	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:04 PM	00:17.01 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F R U L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U
589	Jun 23, 2014 9:49:35 PM	00:18.66 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' D' U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U'
588	Jun 23, 2014 9:39:12 PM	00:13.63 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R L D' L' U B2
587	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:51 PM	00:11.65 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 U F2 D U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' R F' L2 D2
586	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.95 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' F2 D' L' U' R B' U R' D
585	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B R2 D' B F' R U' R L' F2 U
584	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:37 PM	00:10.65 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' L U2 L2 B R' B2 F2 R U'
583	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L' B' U F' D2 L U2 L'
582	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:47 PM	00:15.60 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R F L U' B' R L B' L' B' U
581	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:21 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B' L B' R2 B2 D2 F U'
580	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:53 PM	00:12.87 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' R F' D B' F2 D2 U F' R2 U'
579	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:28 PM	00:10.04 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B' L U R' U B U2 F2 R'
578	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:01 PM	00:13.12 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L U' B F' U2 R D' U2
577	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:38 PM	00:13.49 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R' L B L2 B' L'
576	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:15 PM	00:11.89 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 L R2 D F' U' F R' B F2 D2 U'
575	Jun 23, 2014 9:32:03 PM	00:14.06 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U F L D' B' R L' D2 R U
574	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:39 PM	00:12.70 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U' F D' B L F U2 F D2
573	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:16 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B R L U' F2 R2 B' D B2 L2 F' L
572	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:49 PM	00:15.25 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F D2 U R2 D L2 F R' U F U2
571	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:22 PM	00:12.54 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' U' B L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 L B' D' U'
570	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:01 PM	00:12.16 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D F L D U R U' B2 U R U2
569	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:34 PM	00:15.24 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L U F' D' B2 R' F2 L' B L2
568	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:11 PM	00:12.71 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 L' U' R L' B2 D2 B' R2
567	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:45 PM	00:13.04 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R' D' L' B' U' F' R B D2
566	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:10.73 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B F2 L' U2 B D2 B D' U L2 U'
565	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:09.81	+2	L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L F R L' B D' U2 L2 B L' U2
564	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:08 PM	00:11.95 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L B' R L' U F' R' F2 L' U'
563	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:13.22 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L F D F2 U L2 U
562	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:18 PM	00:15.37 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L D B' D' F D' L D' R2 U2
561	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:58 PM	00:12.02 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F R2 F' U R' L' U2 F D L2
560	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:24 PM	00:09.79 D2 F2 D U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' U' R B R2 F' R' D U
559	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:02 PM	00:11.73 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B' R B D' R2 D2 U' F' D U2
558	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:34 PM	00:14.22 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L B2 D B L D2 B' D' U
557	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 L U' L' B' L' B2 D B' R D F' U'
556	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:45 PM	00:13.01 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D R' U2 B F' R' F' L D F2 L2
555	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:23 PM	00:13.33 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R F' L' D L B' R D2 B2 L' U'
554	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:18.12 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L B F2 D F' L U2 L B U'
553	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:26 PM	00:14.09 D L2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F' R U2 R' U' L2 U F U2
552	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.22 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 D F' D R' D2 B L B F2 D R'
551	Jun 23, 2014 9:21:46 PM	00:10.69 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U' F2 R' L' D2 U2 F' D R D'
550	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:31 PM	00:12.64 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L B F' R' D L2 D R2 F D
549	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:10 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U B U2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U R D
548	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:45 PM	00:13.70 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D' F L2 F' R B' R F' L U'
547	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:13.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' B R' U' F' D B2 R2 L U2 R' L2
546	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 U B2 F' U' B U' R F' D
545	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:12.08 U' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 B D2 L' U' B' L2 B' R'
544	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:08 PM	00:11.61 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B F R D' L U' L2 D2 U'
543	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:43 PM	00:11.78 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R F U' L' B2 D L2 U' B D U'
542	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:20 PM	00:12.86 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L D2 B D' R U' F' L' B2 D2 L'
541	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:53 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 B' L2 B2 D F R
540	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:12 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' L D' U2 R' L2 F L F
539	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:46 PM	00:13.49 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B L' D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 R D'
538	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:24 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R B R2 B' L2 F' D' R F' U'
537	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:04 PM	00:11.16 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U' B' U' B' U F' U R' U' L B2 U'
536	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:39 PM	00:13.92 D U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 B L' U B F R U F2
535	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:13 PM	00:15.22 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L' D L' D2 L U' B2 R2 F U'
534	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:48 PM	00:12.55 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F D' L' F D' U2 R F2 L D U2
533	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.07 D B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B F U' B' L' U L U'
532	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:57 PM	00:15.45 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' B L2 U R D' L B2 U F2
531	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:34 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L F' R2 L' F L' F' L2 U' F
530	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:09 PM	00:13.62 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B D2 B' U F2 L2 U B' R2
529	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:38 PM	00:14.27 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 R U' L' U2
528	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:16 PM	00:11.47 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L U' F' D R2 U' F' R' L B' U2
527	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:54 PM	00:13.62 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L R2 B' F R B' D2 L2 D2 F'
526	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:30 PM	00:12.59 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B L' F2 R D' B' R F R F D'
525	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:57 PM	00:14.75 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L U' B' D B' U2 L F2 R D
524	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:15.81 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B D R' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U'
523	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:14.47 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L B' R L' D2 B2 L' F D' R'
522	Jun 23, 2014 9:08:23 PM	00:13.79 B2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F' B2 L B' F D R B2 L2 F U2
521	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:59 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' B' U2 R U' L F2 D B L D'
520	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:17.05 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 R F D F2 L' F' D' F' U2 F U'
519	Jun 23, 2014 9:06:14 PM	00:10.44 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' U' F2 L' D' B R2 U'
518	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:49 PM	00:15.02 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L' B' R2 D U2 L' B U
517	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:26 PM	00:11.36 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L B' F2 D L B2 R L U F'
516	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:59 PM	00:11.63 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D U' F' R F L U2 B F D U L U'
515	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:36 PM	00:10.47 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F U' F' R' D B2 L' U2
514	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:12 PM	00:10.58 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B R' L2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' D2 U'
513	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R F' L2 F2 D' F' D' R' D' L'
512	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:06 PM	00:08.67 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' L B U F2 D B2 U2 R
511	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:44 PM	00:12.36 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' D B' R' L2 D F' D L' D' U'
510	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:19 PM	00:13.40 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U F D B' L2 U2
509	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:52 PM	00:13.95 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L U' F' R2 B' L
508	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:13.58 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R L2 B2 F' L B' U' B2 D2
507	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:04 PM	00:11.63 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B' F2 R' D' R' F2 U' L D2 F'
506	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:43 PM	00:12.40 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B D' B' F' L B' R' D2
505	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:19 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D L F' L2 D2 R' F' U R' L F' U'
504	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:57 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F L B' D2 B2 U F L U' F2 L2
503	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:25 PM	00:12.72 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' L' D' F R2 L2 B U' L U2
502	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:02 PM	00:15.33 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 D U' B' R' F R L' F' D2
501	Jun 23, 2014 8:58:38 PM	00:13.64 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U' F L B' L2 U' R B' F2 R2 U2 R2
500	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:32 PM	00:12.12 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F R2 U B2 D2 L D' L B L' D
499	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:10 PM	00:12.57 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' L D' B L2 D U R2 D' B' D U'
498	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 F' R' U' R L' U' R' D' R U'
497	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:23 PM	00:13.19 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R U R B' R' F' R B L
496	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.78 D' U' B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F L F2 R' D R L' B L U
495	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:37 PM	00:11.62 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 F' U' R' F U' R B2 L' U'
494	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:11.61 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' B2 R B' L F R U
493	Jun 23, 2014 6:44:13 PM	00:16.61 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R B' R2 D L D2 L B L' U'
492	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:51 PM	00:13.24 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R L' B U' R2 B' F' L2 U' R
491	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:26 PM	00:14.79 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B R' U2 B D2 F L' D'
490	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:01 PM	00:14.73 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U' F R D2 F2 U B2 R B U2
489	Jun 23, 2014 6:42:21 PM	00:11.87 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F R' L' U2 B D' R' L U2 L'
488	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:36 PM	00:12.07 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' D' U' R B F R' D F
487	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:12 PM	00:10.22 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B U' B F2 U' L B' R' L F' U'
486	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:43 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' F' D L' B D B2 L U2
485	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:18 PM	00:14.57 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L U' F2 L2 B' L B D2 R
484	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:57 PM	00:11.03 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 L' D' F' L2 D B' R' U'
483	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:28 PM	00:12.18 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F D' R2 F2 R L' B' D U
482	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:05 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 F L' U2 R2 F' R2 U B'
481	Jun 23, 2014 6:38:19 PM	00:12.78 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B' U' R' L2 D' R2 B' D U'
480	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:54 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U R' F2 R' D' L2 F U
479	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:28 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B L U' B' D R B R2 F R U2
478	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:14.25 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R' B' F R' B D2 B L' B2 D' U2
477	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:33 PM	00:13.33 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' L U2 B' R F U' R L2 D' B
476	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:01 PM	00:09.39 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 B' R F' L' U' L U
475	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:54 PM	00:14.35 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' R' D' B2 F U F D' U' L U2
474	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:31 PM	00:12.09 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F R B D' L B F D2 U B' U'
473	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:08 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 B U' L2 U2 F D L' D' B' U2
472	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:43 PM	00:14.34 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F D F U F2 R D' R2 L U'
471	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:16 PM	00:11.74 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D U B R L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F U R U'
470	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:54 PM	00:11.67 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U F2 U2 F R' B2 F' U R' D' F' D' U L'
469	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:29 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L' U2 R D' F2 U2 R2
468	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:06 PM	00:13.12 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B F L2 F2 L2 U' L F2
467	Jun 23, 2014 6:31:21 PM	00:13.48 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R F' R D R D B L U' R2 D'
466	Jun 23, 2014 6:30:10 PM	00:12.20 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' F R' B U2 L2 B2 L F2 D U'
465	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:48 PM	00:11.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R F' U' B' U2 R2 B' R' U'
464	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:27 PM	00:11.85 D U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' L B U' R' F L' B2 L' D' U
463	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:54 PM	00:21.78 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F U R' B' R' L D' R D2 B F2
462	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:28 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' F2 R2 L2 D' B F'
461	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:48 PM	00:09.16 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B D B2 D2 U' L2 F' R2
460	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F D' R' F2 R2 U2 F D U' L
459	Jun 23, 2014 6:26:26 PM	00:14.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L2 D B2 R F2 U B U2 R' B' F' L D' U'
458	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:58 PM	00:14.36 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 U L' B D R B' U2 B U
457	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:38 PM	00:10.41 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' F L2 D2 U F R2 U L B2 U'
456	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:13 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R' U2 R' D' F' D' B2 R' U2 L'
455	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:10.76 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B' R' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' D
454	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:29 PM	00:11.66 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' D R U'
453	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:07 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F L2 U R F' U B2 R D2 U
452	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:42 PM	00:12.58 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D R' B' U' R' F D' U' B' L B U2
451	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:20 PM	00:12.02 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U L B' F' D' R L B' F2
450	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:59 PM	00:10.55 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R'
449	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:37 PM	00:12.39 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U
448	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:16 PM	00:12.30 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' L U' B' U' B2 U' B2 F D
447	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:37 PM	00:09.89 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B D F R2 B2 L' D B L2 U'
446	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:16 PM	00:10.98 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F R U R F2 D B' L' D' F D
445	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:48 PM	00:12.87 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' U' B R F' D2 F2
444	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:27 PM	00:10.14 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 F2 L2 B U R B R2
443	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:57 PM	00:12.63 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F L' D2 F U L' B R U2 B'
442	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:32 PM	00:14.17 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R B2 L' U' F' D' B' R U F D2
441	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:08 PM	00:13.19 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D' B' U B L2 F' L U R D
440	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:45 PM	00:11.14 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B D F2 D' R' F2 U' B' R B
439	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:20 PM	00:13.11 U R2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B R D R' B R2 U2 B D' L' U'
438	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:56 PM	00:15.51 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F' R2 U B2 L U' L2 B D' U2
437	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:32 PM	00:13.94 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L D' B D R L' B' L' B2 F'
436	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:00 PM	00:17.05 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' D F' D2 R' U R2 F2 D2 L'
435	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:35 PM	00:12.81 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D L' F' D' L' U' R' D2
434	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:16 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 D2 R F D B L' U F L U2 B D
433	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:49 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D L U B' D' B F D' B R2 L U'
432	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:26 PM	00:12.89 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R2 L' F' R2 B' L D' B' L2 U
431	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:54 PM	00:13.16 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B F D2 R D L' B' R D R U'
430	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:30 PM	00:12.77 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' F D' R F' U L U' F2 L2 U2
429	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:05 PM	00:14.25 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R U2 B D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' F' D
428	Jun 23, 2014 6:13:31 PM	00:12.93 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' R' F' D2 F' D2
427	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:53 PM	00:13.05 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R F D U B' D R' D R2 B2 D'
426	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:28 PM	00:14.52 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F R2 L2 D2 L' B R L2 U'
425	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:55 PM	00:13.34 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L F R' D' R' B2 L2 B U2 L' U'
424	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:32 PM	00:12.05 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D B R2 U L U' L' B2 U
423	Jun 23, 2014 6:10:13 PM	00:16.52 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D L B R D' R2 D2 F' D F' D U
422	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:48 PM	00:11.94 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L B R B' F D R' B2 F' L' U'
421	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:20 PM	00:12.12 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U2 L' D L2 B L' U2 R U
420	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:53 PM	00:11.96 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B L D R U B R2 F R' L' U
419	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:23 PM	00:14.25 D B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L B' R B' F D2 U' L B F2 U2
418	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.33 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L D2 B' R2 B2 D L D2 R2 F' U2
417	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:35 PM	00:10.90 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' R B2 R U' L' D2 F' D' B2 U'
416	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:49 PM	00:12.57 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' U' F' R D L F D2 L
415	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:16.63 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R B' U' F D2 B2 R2 L F2 D' R2
414	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:42 PM	00:12.49 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' F R B' U2 L B' F R' F U'
413	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:06 PM	00:12.95 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L U F' R U' B R B2 F2 L U2
412	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:40 PM	00:13.41 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D F' U' F U2 R' U B2 R2 F' U'
411	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.73 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R U' R L B D2 R2 B F' R2 U'
410	Jun 23, 2014 6:03:02 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U L' F' D B' F2 D U2 F U
409	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:12.38 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 D' R' F' D2 U L F'
408	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:05 PM	00:16.38 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L' B U2 F' D' B2 U'
407	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:38 PM	00:13.03 U' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D L' B2 U2 F' U' R U'
406	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:06 PM	00:14.85 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 R' F' L2 U F D' U'
405	Jun 23, 2014 6:00:12 PM	00:14.41 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B U F' D' F' U R2 F' L
404	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:42 PM	00:12.00 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F L F U B R B L' B2 L' U'
403	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:03 PM	00:13.64 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' R2 U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B D B2 U' R' L2
402	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:27 PM	00:12.35 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 R U2 B U' R' U' B L D L U2
401	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:04 PM	00:13.90 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L D2 L' B' U F R D L2 U'
400	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:41 PM	00:11.96 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' F R' D L' U' F2
399	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:10 PM	00:11.37 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B D2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2
398	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:48 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L' D2 U' L F' D' U R' B' U B2
397	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:14 PM	00:13.56 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D U2 F U' B L U2 L2 D2 U'
396	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:38 PM	00:12.36 L2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' L B' F U R' B' D'
395	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:17 PM	00:12.70 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L2 B2 U R' B F2 R D' U
394	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:49 PM	00:16.70 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D2 L B' L2 D F2 D
393	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:23 PM	00:12.67 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F R L D' U L B' R D L' U'
392	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:56 PM	00:13.42 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R' D F' D2 L B' L' U B' D L
391	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:33 PM	00:12.07 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F L' U' B' D' L F L' B'
390	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:01 PM	00:15.80 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' U' R2 U R' U2 L D B' R' U'
389	Jun 23, 2014 5:52:36 PM	00:11.96 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' R F2 D R' L D' F R2 D2 F2 U'
388	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:57 PM	00:19.83 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' U R' F L2 D B2 R2 B2 U'
387	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.32 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F L' U' B D B R2 B' R L' U
386	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:12.73 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' R F' D2 B' F2 R F R2
385	Jun 23, 2014 5:50:27 PM	00:12.60 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L U' R' F R2 U B R F2 R'
384	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.47 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L B2 R2 D B2 R D' R
383	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:06 PM	00:10.95 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 U' B' U2 L2 F2 L' U R D
382	Jun 23, 2014 5:48:00 PM	00:12.26 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F R F R D L' F D2 U'
381	Jun 23, 2014 5:47:38 PM	00:11.11 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L F D2 L2 D' B2 F' R F
380	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.72 D U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L B' L' U B' U F2 L2 B' D'
379	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:14.64 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U' R' B L2 B2 D' R' F2 D'
378	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:49 PM	00:23.38 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' L U B2 D' R' L2 B' L D U'
377	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:24 PM	00:11.22 L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F' L' D U' L' B' R2 D2 B' R
376	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:00 PM	00:13.31 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B U' R F L' B F' L2 U' R
375	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:31 PM	00:17.40 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D L U2 F U2 B R U'
374	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:09 PM	00:13.24 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B' F L2 B2 D' R' U' R' U F'
373	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:48 PM	00:12.14 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U F' R' L U2 R2 F L' D U R U'
372	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:23 PM	00:13.06 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R B' F' U B' L' U B D' U2
371	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:02 PM	00:11.00 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' B' D L U F U R2 B'
370	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:39 PM	00:14.88 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' B F D R B2 U B2 L2 U2
369	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:00 PM	00:12.73 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B R L U' B L2 U F' U2
368	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:34 PM	00:13.99 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' U L U' R' F L' B' L D U
367	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:10 PM	00:13.31 B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U' R2 L D' B' F D L' B D'
366	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:47 PM	00:13.13 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' R' U' B' D' R F' L' F' R'
365	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:26 PM	00:11.46 D B2 D F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' L' B L2 U F2 U L' F D2
364	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:05 PM	00:12.82 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R L' F' U L D R F2 U'
363	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:42 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D B2 L D2 B' D B2 U F' R2 L F D2
362	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:21 PM	00:11.22 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U R' D2 F R' U' F2 R
361	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:58 PM	00:12.63 U R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B' R' D F' R L' F2 U L D
360	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:10.92 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U B R' F L' D L2 U2
359	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:53 PM	00:11.16 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B' L' B R U2 F2 D' R' U2
358	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:26 PM	00:12.07 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D2 B2 D2 U' R' U F' R' U2
357	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:04 PM	00:11.44 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R B' L U2 B F' L' B2 U L U'
356	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:43 PM	00:11.57 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' U R2 F2 D L B' U
355	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:14.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F R D2 F U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2
354	Jun 23, 2014 5:35:13 PM	00:14.08 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R' L D2 B L F U L U' B2 F D2
353	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:50 PM	00:12.06 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D R U R2 F' U2 L2 U
352	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:28 PM	00:12.49 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' R L'
351	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:04 PM	00:14.69 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 L F2 L' U2
350	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:11.81 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' F L2 F2 D' B F2 D'
349	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:14.46 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B D' U F L' D' B' D R' L'
348	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:35 PM	00:13.23 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' U B R D U L' F
347	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:08 PM	00:16.52 U B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F U F' U R2 L F U' L' U'
346	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:42 PM	00:14.56 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L F2 L2 F' U' L' B R' D U'
345	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:19 PM	00:15.13 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 B' U2 F' D' R2 D R B' D2 L' U'
344	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:54 PM	00:13.58 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D F D' B D2 L' U' R L2 D R2 U'
343	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:31 PM	00:12.12 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B' R F' D' L B2 U' B U' F'
342	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:04 PM	00:15.07 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L F R D R2 L2 F2 L F U2
341	Jun 23, 2014 5:29:30 PM	00:13.37 D2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F R' U R' F U2 R D2
340	Jun 23, 2014 5:24:18 PM	00:14.19 D B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 R2 L
339	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:57 PM	00:11.40 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' U R F R' B R B U2 R2 U2
338	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:33 PM	00:14.16 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B L B2 D B' F2 L F L2 B2
337	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:13 PM	00:12.61 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D' R U F' L' B2 R L F R2 L2
336	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:52 PM	00:12.05 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R' D B R B' U2 L2
335	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:22 PM	00:11.75 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' B' L' B R' B2 D F
334	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:55 PM	00:10.95 U L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F D' U2 L U' R B' D' B2 R U2
333	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:30 PM	00:11.81 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' B R U' F R2 U2 B D B'
332	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:09 PM	00:10.48 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U B' L' F2 R' U B F2 R'
331	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:45 PM	00:11.75 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R D L2 B' D2 L' U2 F U2 B2 U'
330	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:18 PM	00:12.88 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R B U2 F D2 R' D2 B U F U'
329	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:52 PM	00:16.20 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F L D2 B' U' B R2 B F' D2 U
328	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:30 PM	00:12.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 B F' L' D2 R' F D2
327	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:08 PM	00:11.04 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D2 R U B' D2 R' F U
326	Jun 23, 2014 5:18:48 PM	00:10.72 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L F' U L' B L2 U'
325	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:49 PM	00:11.16 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 U L' B' R
324	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:25 PM	00:14.15 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F D2 U' L U' F2 U2 R D' L'
323	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:12.35 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' U' R' L' F' U R' B D2 B2
322	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:38 PM	00:12.02 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R' U2 B F' D' L2 D U L2 U'
321	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:12 PM	00:15.66 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' L B2 R' F2 D' R2 F D U'
320	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:49 PM	00:11.85 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R L B2 D R' B' U' L2 B2 U'
319	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:24 PM	00:14.34 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L U B' F2 D R2 F D2 R D' U
318	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:00 PM	00:13.24 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F' U R' U' L B' D L B2 F U2
317	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:50 PM	00:11.55 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L B2 D B2 F D' U' F' L2 F D
316	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:18 PM	00:12.63 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 U L' D F R U B
315	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:54 PM	00:11.17 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R' U2 F' D2 U R' D' F' U2 B'
314	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:27 PM	00:12.35 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' U F U R U' F2 U2
313	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:10.32 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U' R L2 F' D2 R' U
312	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:36 PM	00:12.06 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R' B U' R2 D F2 U' F' L2 U
311	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:09 PM	00:13.90 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' U' B U B2 L' D2 R
310	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:10.00	+2	D' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F' R U2 B F U L U' R' D2
309	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:11 PM	00:13.95 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 L' U R2 L2 F' R2 D B' F2 D' U'
308	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:38 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D L F U L2 B2 R2 F' R' B U2
307	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' U L F2 R B L' B2 R F' U2
306	Jun 23, 2014 5:07:33 PM	00:09.39 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 B U F R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 D'
305	Jun 23, 2014 5:06:33 PM	00:10.89 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L' D' R2 D U2 L B D' U'
304	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:53 PM	00:15.30 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F R2 U R B D2 L B2 L F2 U
303	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:30 PM	00:13.12 B2 D R2 D L2 D U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 F' L D2 L D'
302	Jun 23, 2014 5:04:58 PM	00:15.92 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L D2 L U' R' L B' F R' U2
301	Jun 23, 2014 5:03:40 PM	00:09.84 U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B R' B' U L D2 L
300	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:50 PM	00:10.97 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' U B R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2
299	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:24 PM	00:14.93 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D' U F L' B2 F' R2 D L' U'
298	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:58 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L B2 R' D B2 R' L' B L' U2
297	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:35 PM	00:12.65 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' B' U2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L' U2
296	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:09 PM	00:11.62 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 D B2 R U B L F R2
295	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:39 PM	00:13.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U' F2 R' B2 F U
294	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:06 PM	00:13.89 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F U2 R' B' R2 F2 L B U2 F2
293	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:31 PM	00:09.44 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R D' R2 L2 F2 D L F D' L'
292	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:10 PM	00:11.66 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D L' D2 F' R' F2 D U2 R'
291	Jun 23, 2014 2:16:48 PM	00:12.93 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R
290	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:58 PM	00:12.96 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R F R D L U F2 L' U F' U2
289	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:33 PM	00:13.70 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 D L D' U2
288	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:05 PM	00:14.87 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U L D' F' U' L' B2 L D' L' D' U2
287	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:38 PM	00:17.23 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' F L' B' D B2 U2 R' U F U2
286	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:14 PM	00:12.37 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D F2 U B' U R' B' F' D2
285	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:49 PM	00:12.26 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 R D' L F2 L U' R'
284	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:25 PM	00:11.70 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' L2 B' L' D2 L U B' L' D'
283	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:04 PM	00:11.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' D2 B U' R2 F R L2 B2 R' U'
282	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:40 PM	00:12.23 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L F' U R2 D' B2 D2 R B
281	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:16 PM	00:14.01 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B U2 L' U' B F2 D2 F U R2 U'
280	Jun 23, 2014 2:11:10 PM	00:14.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 R' L' F R' F R2 F' D R2
279	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:44 PM	00:13.89 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D U F' D2 B' L D2 R' D2
278	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:19 PM	00:14.65 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D R D' U2 B' U' B' R2 U R' D'
277	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:37 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 U F' R2 D2 L' U' R D'
276	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:16 PM	00:11.01 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F R' B D2 U R2 B L F R
275	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:49 PM	00:14.06 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B F' R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R D2
274	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:23 PM	00:12.77 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R B2 D2 B' D' R D L D2 U2
273	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:53 PM	00:13.93 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' R F U2 L2 B' F' D2 L' U' L2 D2
272	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:28 PM	00:14.77 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L' F U B R U R2 F2 R L U2
271	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:03 PM	00:15.43 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R U2 B U' F2 R' L2 B2 U
270	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:36 PM	00:14.85 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' F D' F2 R' D U' L B2
269	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:14 PM	00:13.50 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F U' B U2 R2 B' L F2 L'
268	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:54 PM	00:11.59 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R D B' R2 F' D U' B D2 L D'
267	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:31 PM	00:11.94 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' L' U F L B' R' D' F D B2 D2
266	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B' R' L2 B' D' F D' L2 B2
265	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:46 PM	00:10.46 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 U B' F2 R L' F' R U' L D F' U'
264	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:23 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R' F L' B U' B F' D R'
263	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:59 PM	00:12.80 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F R' L2 U L U F L B L'
262	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:38 PM	00:11.15 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B2 R F L2 B R D' B2 L2
261	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:14 PM	00:11.50 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R' U2 F' D R U2 F' R2 U L
260	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:54 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U B R' F' D B R' L2 D2 R'
259	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:35 PM	00:10.39 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D U L U' F' L' U' B' F' L2 F2 U
258	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:15 PM	00:11.69 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B' D2 R U F' R2 U' L' B R D2
257	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:30 PM	00:12.06 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L D L2 D2 L D' U' B' L' D2 U2
256	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:06 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R U2 F L' D' B' U2 R L' F' U
255	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:45 PM	00:11.64 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R B U2 B R2 D' U2 L B R U2
254	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:22 PM	00:12.69 D B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' L' U B L2 U' B' U L' U
253	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:00 PM	00:11.71 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R B2 U R B' L' U2 F D2 R U2
252	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:37 PM	00:11.42 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B2 L2 B' F D L' U2 F D'
251	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:13 PM	00:12.00 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 R L D2
250	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:28 PM	00:14.88 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B' U L2 F D2 B L F2 R D U'
249	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:01 PM	00:12.92 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 B' D2 U' L F2 R F L U2 B' D
248	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:40 PM	00:12.81 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L D' U B' L U R L2 U' R' U2
247	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:16 PM	00:14.16 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B' D R D' L' U B U B2 L U'
246	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:49 PM	00:18.67 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D L' D' F R2 B D2 L' B' U2
245	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:29 PM	00:10.39 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D U' F2 R' U' B' U' R D2 B' D' F L' U2
244	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:07 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B' R' B R U' R' U' R2 B2
243	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:46 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D R' U F' U2 L U2 B' L U2 B U'
242	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:26 PM	00:10.94 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U R' B' U F' L' U2 R L2 F2
241	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:50 PM	00:09.40 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B U B R2
240	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:30 PM	00:12.69 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' R' U2 L' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U
239	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:05 PM	00:12.91 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' U L F2 R2 L' U
238	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:39 PM	00:14.34 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' D2 L' D' U' F U F' L2
237	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:18 PM	00:10.66 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L B D2 U' R' L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U
236	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:54 PM	00:10.07 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F U' L2 B R' D2 U L D2 R' D'
235	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:33 PM	00:10.65 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 U' B L2 B' R' B' L F2 D'
234	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:30 PM	00:13.64 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F D' B' R D' B2 L D' B L2
233	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:08 PM	00:12.96 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' B F' D2 L'
232	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:45 PM	00:11.65 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L' D2 F U F' L' D R B' U
231	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:23 PM	00:12.14 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B D2 L' F2 U B F' L2 B2 U'
230	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:59 PM	00:12.92 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R' D B' D' B' U F2 U' R F
229	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:35 PM	00:14.85 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' F L' F' R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2
228	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:06 PM	00:13.50 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' F R D R2 B' F2 D' R B2 U2
227	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:43 PM	00:12.71 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D L' F2 L' U F' D F' U'
226	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:13 PM	00:09.25 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B U R2 F' U2 L2 U R' L2 B2 L U'
225	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:49 PM	00:13.50 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F L' D B' R' U' B L' D' U2 F
224	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:22 PM	00:17.32 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R' D F' L' B' R' U' B2 F D' U2
223	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:57 PM	00:13.86 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F D2 F2 R U2 L' F' R L' U'
222	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:34 PM	00:11.90 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D2 F2 D R L2
221	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:14 PM	00:10.85 U R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U B' D R2 F R2 L F L2 F2 D
220	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:50 PM	00:15.31 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D B' R F' L2 U R2 L B2 U' L'
219	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:29 PM	00:10.45 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D B U' R D U' R B' D2 L B2 D
218	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:09 PM	00:11.37 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 B D' R2 B F' D' F2 R D
217	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:44 PM	00:14.00 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D L' U' R' B' U' B2 D2 U'
216	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:23 PM	00:11.22 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D L U2
215	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:58 PM	00:14.92 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B2 R B2 F U2 L U2
214	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:37 PM	00:11.77 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U2 F L F D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 D'
213	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:13 PM	00:12.73 R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L B' R L' D U
212	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:48 PM	00:14.41 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L B' R D2 R B2 D' R'
211	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:13 PM	00:09.72 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R F R U F' R' B D L'
210	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:54 PM	00:10.49 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B L D2 U R' B' F U2
209	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:32 PM	00:12.27 F2 D' U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B2 R F R B' D2 L' U2
208	Jun 23, 2014 1:39:20 PM	00:11.50 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 U' L2 B L' U' L2 D R2 U2 R F' U'
207	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:57 PM	00:14.49 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F2 L' D' L' B2 U L' U'
206	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:33 PM	00:13.75 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R D2 U' R' D R' D F L D
205	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:08 PM	00:14.08 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R B2 L B' F R' B2 U
204	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:48 PM	00:12.07 D' F2 D F2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 D R B2 U B U2 F' D F U R'
203	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:24 PM	00:14.29 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' F' U' B D F' L' D R2
202	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:01 PM	00:13.51 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B R' U R2 F' R B2 L' U2 B' U2
201	Jun 23, 2014 1:36:39 PM	00:13.30 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R B' U2 F R' L2 B' L' D L2 D
200	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:57 PM	00:10.16 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 R B U' F2 R B' D'
199	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:37 PM	00:12.04 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F R U' R' L U'
198	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:14 PM	00:13.73 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L' B L2 F' R' F2 R D F2 U2
197	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:46 PM	00:13.49 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' L U B' D F R2 L U
196	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:27 PM	00:10.59 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 B R D U' B2 D2 R U B' D
195	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:54 PM	00:09.10 D2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 B' U'
194	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:01 PM	00:13.47 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 B R2 D' R D2
193	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:33 PM	00:14.79 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B' L' D U' B R' F' U2
192	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:10 PM	00:12.25 L2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D R D2 U' B2 F R' D' U'
191	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:44 PM	00:14.70 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' D B' U B2 U2 B D
190	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:22 PM	00:12.74 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D U' R B D' R L' B' F
189	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:59 PM	00:13.93 D B2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L F D' U L' D2 R B R2 B2 U'
188	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:32 PM	00:12.73 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 L F' L2 U B D' F2 U R U'
187	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:06 PM	00:17.36 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R' B' R U2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 L'
186	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:44 PM	00:10.83 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R' U R L B' F' D2 R' D2 F D2
185	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:20 PM	00:13.48 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2
184	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:49 PM	00:17.96 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' L2 B' L U2 L2 B L D
183	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:25 PM	00:13.48 U R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R B2 D' B L2 U2 L B2 F2 D'
182	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:00 PM	00:12.23 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B' R F L D' L2 U2 R' F' L
181	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:35 PM	00:13.63 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L F L' D' F D2 B R' L2 D U'
180	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:07 PM	00:17.44 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F R D2 B2 R' F' L' U B2 U2
179	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:46 PM	00:11.42 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R D' L U2 R2 D' R2 F U B D'
178	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:11 PM	00:14.38 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 L F2 R' U B R F L'
177	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:34 PM	00:12.85 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' D' B L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F U'
176	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:12 PM	00:11.25 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' B' F2 D2 U' L' B F' L2 F
175	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:50 PM	00:12.26 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' D' F' R2 L' D2 F' L2 D' U
174	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:27 PM	00:12.97 D B2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' L U2 L B' F2 U2
173	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:59 PM	00:17.57 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L F2 R D' L' D B2 R2 B L U'
172	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:34 PM	00:14.90 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B' F L' U' R' F' U L' B2
171	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:05 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D' B F U R' D L2 D' R2
170	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:43 PM	00:11.71 U B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R2 U B' R D B L U' R2 D2 B D U'
169	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:21 PM	00:11.96 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' U F2 D2 B U R U L D' U2
168	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:55 PM	00:14.08 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R' U B' F U' L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2
167	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:34 PM	00:12.64 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F' L2 F R B' L' F2 U F' L' U2
166	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:13 PM	00:12.08 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L B' L2 D' B2 D2 B L' B2 F' U2
165	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:49 PM	00:13.62 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 B' L D' U2
164	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:26 PM	00:13.94 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F' U2 B' R2 F' R U L' B F'
163	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:58 PM	00:11.81 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L' F' D2 R2 L U2 F U' R' B'
162	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:34 PM	00:11.90 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F D2 R2 U L' F2 D2 B' F R' D'
161	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:12 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B' U2 B L F' D2 U' B U'
160	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:48 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' L' F R' U' R L F' R U
159	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:26 PM	00:13.51 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F U' L U B2 R' B R2 L2 D' U'
158	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:54 PM	00:21.50 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' F' U' F U R2 D' R' U'
157	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:27 PM	00:15.53 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F U' R2 L' B' F R D R' F
156	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:05 PM	00:13.27 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D' R F U2 L U B D' B2 U
155	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:43 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' F' R2 F R' D2 L2 F' D R
154	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:23 PM	00:11.87 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L U2 L B2 D L B' F' D
153	Jun 23, 2014 12:27:08 PM	00:13.74 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L D2 F' D' U2 R' L2 B D' B2
152	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:47 PM	00:11.31 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D U2 R B L2 D L' U2 B'
151	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:26 PM	00:12.01 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 L F' D2 B2 R' D' L2 F
150	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:02 PM	00:13.62 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 L2 U L U B R' F'
149	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:41 PM	00:12.00 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R' F U' B' L2 D B2 F2 L' F2 U2
148	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:14 PM	00:12.63 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R' L U' R U2 B' R2 F U B D'
147	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:51 PM	00:10.71 D F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L2 B D B' R' D2 B2 D2 F' U2
146	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:19 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D L U' F' R D' R U'
145	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:58 PM	00:11.37 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B' R L' U2 F R U F2 D B' U'
144	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:24 PM	00:11.73 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D U' R B F' U' L U2
143	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:59 PM	00:12.69 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L B D R B' U R2 D U2 R' U'
142	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:36 PM	00:13.17 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 L' F2
141	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:12 PM	00:14.50 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F L B2 R2 D2 R' F L' U2 L' D2
140	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:50 PM	00:14.08 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 U' R F' U B2 D' U
139	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:16 PM	00:12.95 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B L' U' F' D B' D' R' B2 D U
138	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:58 PM	00:12.50 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F D L' B' L' D2 L F R L2 D
137	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:36 PM	00:12.32 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F2 U2 L F' D2 L2 U' L D
136	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:13 PM	00:12.07 D' U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D U2 F' D R' B' L' D' U'
135	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:48 PM	00:12.81 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U
134	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:24 PM	00:12.67 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B' D' U2 B L' D U'
133	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:57 PM	00:13.66 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L R2 F' R U L' B D' U2 R' U'
132	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:36 PM	00:12.26 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 L F' L F2 R B'
131	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:12 PM	00:15.01 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' U L' D' U2 F' L' D R2 U'
130	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:51 PM	00:12.27 D' B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D L B R L F' L2 U' R2 B'
129	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:30 PM	00:11.59 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L B2 D2 R L2 B' D R L' D2
128	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:04 PM	00:15.15 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R' U R2 D' U B R2 D2 U'
127	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:39 PM	00:14.57 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L F R' U L' F U B2 L' B2 D'
126	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.19 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 F D' R U' L2 D' U'
125	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:52 PM	00:13.85 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L F2 L D' F R2 B2 D L' D2
124	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:28 PM	00:14.61 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D U2 B F2 L2 U' B U B'
123	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:05 PM	00:11.86 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D B U R' D2 L B2 F D U R D
122	Jun 23, 2014 12:13:43 PM	00:10.88 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B' L D F2 U2 B U L F R2 U2
121	Jun 23, 2014 12:12:25 PM	00:12.80 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 B D F' R B' R2 D' R2 U2 R'
120	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:57 PM	00:12.79 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B' U2 L' D B' D2 U' L F' R U2
119	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:37 PM	00:11.74 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R B' F U' R B U2 R L' D2
118	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:13 PM	00:14.03 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U F2 R F' U' L2 F U' B' L D B' D
117	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:49 PM	00:13.75 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' D B F L2 U F2
116	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:29 PM	00:11.63 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L' B2 R F' U' B U2 R' U2
115	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:06 PM	00:11.43 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U' R' U' F2 U' L' B2 U2 F' U2
114	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:46 PM	00:10.28 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F D2 F U' L' D' F' U2 L U'
113	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:25 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U R' B2 U2 R' D L' F'
112	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:00 PM	00:12.78 D2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R F L' D U B' D' F2 D L2 U
111	Jun 23, 2014 12:08:38 PM	00:13.39 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F R' L2 U' L2 F' D' U'
110	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:55 PM	00:13.02 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L F R2 D' L' B' L2 U B' D' U'
109	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:35 PM	00:11.67 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B F2 U' B U2 B F' L' U L
108	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:04 PM	00:18.49 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D' L F2 R' L U' F
107	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:38 PM	00:14.94 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R F R2 D' F' D2
106	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:09 PM	00:12.86 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R' U R' B2 U2 B' D F' L
105	Jun 23, 2014 12:05:47 PM	00:14.86 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' F2 L2 D' L F L D' B' U2
104	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:56 PM	00:12.47 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U R2 B2 R' B D' L' B2 L' U2
103	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:29 PM	00:14.73 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B R U R D B2 U2 F' L F
102	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:04 PM	00:10.18 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U L F D L2 D' B2 L U
101	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:42 PM	00:10.95 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U' F2 R' B' U' F' L' F2 R2 L U' L U
100	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:07 PM	00:15.41 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 L2 D B R2 B2 D U2 L D2 R D U
99	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:45 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 F D' L' U' B' D'
98	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:14.51 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B' R U L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' D2 U
97	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:11.31 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' D2 U' R' L2 B' D' F2 R2 U2
96	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:32 PM	00:12.35 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 F' D' R U2 B2 D' R2 L
95	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:13 PM	00:10.67 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U B U' L' B' R2 D2 U' F L' B2 U
94	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:52 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F2 D' L2 F R' U B2 D' R' U2
93	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:30 PM	00:12.88 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' L2 U' L2 D2 U' R B D2 F U'
92	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:05 PM	00:14.35 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B U' L D B R' F2 D2 U
91	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:53 AM	00:15.48 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B2 F' U R' F2 U2 B' R2 F2
90	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:20 AM	00:13.64 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L U' B' F R B R' F' L2
89	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:58 AM	00:13.41 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' F L' F L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R' D
88	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:35 AM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' F2 L' U2 R B F' D
87	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:14.76	+2	U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' F L B2 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' R' U'
86	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:44 AM	00:12.36 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' U B' D' R2 D L B' L2 F' U'
85	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:14 AM	00:09.86 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' L R2 U2 L D' B D' B D
84	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:52 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R F' R2 U F L2 U2 B' D
83	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:24 AM	00:13.27 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D' U B
82	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:42 AM	00:16.18 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' U2 F' R' D' B2 D2 U' L' D' R'
81	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:22 AM	00:10.66 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 U F D' L' D2 B L' U'
80	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:00 AM	00:10.84 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F R B' U B R2 F' U2
79	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:38 AM	00:12.58 U R2 B2 D R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F L B2 F U2 F L2 U L2
78	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:12 AM	00:11.19 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' L' U2
77	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:50 AM	00:13.23 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' L' D2 B2 D2 R' L2
76	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:29 AM	00:10.18 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' F R' D2 F L' U' L F' D
75	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:10 AM	00:10.37 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 R F' U2 L B L' D B U2
74	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:49 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F' D R' L D F2 R B2 R' B
73	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:27 AM	00:13.41 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D F2 R' D F D2 B' U' F'
72	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:06 AM	00:11.86 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U R' D R2 D B' U2 R2 B2 D2
71	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:42 AM	00:11.65 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R' L2 D2 B' D F' U' R D' F2
70	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:19 AM	00:13.38 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' R' F' D' R2 L B2 D2 L' B' D2
69	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:57 AM	00:12.92 D' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U R2 B2 R B' F R' L' F U2
68	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:36 AM	00:11.72 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 F' D' R' F' U B R2
67	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:14 AM	00:12.30 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 R' B' U' R' F' R' F U R' U
66	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:54 AM	00:12.09 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B L' B2 F' R2 F R L U' L2
65	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:30 AM	00:10.69 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L B U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2
64	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:09 AM	00:12.33 D B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 D F2 L' D' B' D F2 R2 U' F' R' F U2
63	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:43 AM	00:13.77 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' B F R' U2 B D2 B2 U'
62	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:19 AM	00:13.07 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B U' R2 L2 U' L' B2 L
61	Jun 23, 2014 11:46:50 AM	00:13.08 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 L' B R' U B2 L2 U'
60	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:41 AM	00:10.61 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R U' B U2 B' L' D' U L2 B
59	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:12.91 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' U' B R2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U
58	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:48 AM	00:15.75 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B R U B L' B' R D U B' D2
57	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:24 AM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U' R L F' U R2 U' B2 U R2
56	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:01 AM	00:10.01 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 F' L U B2 U' R' B L' B R'
55	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:37 AM	00:15.17 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F2 L U' B L2 U B U' R U2
54	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:03 AM	00:13.08 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F U B L' U' B' L' B D2 B' U'
53	Jun 23, 2014 11:27:38 AM	00:13.76 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 B L D' B R2 D' L2 B F2 D U2
52	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:50 AM	00:18.21 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 L2 B U' F U R
51	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:28 AM	00:14.73 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F D F2 D2 B U2 R' B' R'
50	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:08 AM	00:11.25 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F R L2 D' R2 L' B' F2 R L2 U2
49	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:42 AM	00:14.74 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' U L D2 B U' L' B2 R' L2
48	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:05 AM	00:14.74 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U B' L D2 L' B' F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U'
47	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:38 AM	00:14.70 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' U' B R' L' B D' U' L F' U
46	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:15 AM	00:10.43 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' L' F' U B2 R D R2 B2 R'
45	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:43 AM	00:17.06 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B L2 B L D L' B L D2 U'
44	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:19 AM	00:11.35 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R L2 U' B' F2 L2 D U2 R F2 U
43	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:51 AM	00:11.59 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B' U2 L2 B' U L F2 R' D B L
42	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:25 AM	00:14.87 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R F' D2 R2 L' F R2 D' L' U
41	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:01 AM	00:14.28 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F' R2 B' U B2 L' F L' U2 F U2
40	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:11.05 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R L D F' U L2 F' U'
39	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:10.89 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' D' R' L B' U R F' R D2 U'
38	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:55 AM	00:13.61 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R U R L2 F' D2 U' B D U2
37	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:00 AM	00:17.65 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F' L U' L B2 R B' F2 L D2 U2
36	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:13.47 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U B L D R' D2 F D' L' F' L2 D'
35	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:16 AM	00:11.31 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F L' D' R F' D2 B L2 F2 D' U'
34	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:40 AM	00:09.09 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U2 F' D' B F' U' L B2 D L' D'
33	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:16 AM	00:11.42 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B' D' U F L' B' R' B' F' L' U2
32	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:54 AM	00:11.15 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B' R2 U' R' B2 R' D L2 B U
31	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:12.46 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 U' B' L B U F U' R D2
30	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:04 AM	00:13.54 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F U B' R' U' R' B2 D' L D2
29	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:40 AM	00:12.43 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L D2 B2 L2 D' U2
28	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:19 AM	00:13.07 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L B F2 L B F D U R2 D' U'
27	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:52 AM	00:12.86 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B' R D2 U2 B' D' R2 F R' U'
26	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:15 AM	00:09.65 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L' B2 D L B R2 L' U' F R F
25	Jun 23, 2014 11:14:54 AM	00:11.04 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D F' D B R2 U
24	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:27 AM	00:15.19 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R B L' F R' D B F2 U
23	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:12.65 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D2 R F U' L2 D' U2 R2
22	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:42 AM	00:11.17 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F L B D' B' U2 R' F L U' R
21	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:14 AM	00:14.31 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L F R2 L' B' D2 F' R' F D' U2
20	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:42 AM	00:15.66 D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 B U F R' B' F' L F U2
19	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:19 AM	00:14.09 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L' R2 U' B L' B2 D R2 L B
18	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:58 AM	00:10.63 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L U2 R D B' F L U2 F R2
17	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:23 AM	00:14.50 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R' L' B U' R2 F' L2 U R L'
16	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:02 AM	00:11.73 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F R' D U F2 R' U' F R D'
15	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:41 AM	00:11.67 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R F D L' B U B F2 D' F D'
14	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:21 AM	00:11.58 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L D' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R F'
13	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:57 AM	00:11.31 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L' R2 D' U2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R
12	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:22 AM	00:14.80 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R B2 F' U2 F R2 U B' U' F
11	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:55 AM	00:13.19 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R L U' R U2 F' D2 L B' F'
10	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:30 AM	00:14.43 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' L U B' D' U2 L2 D2 L' B R2
9	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:58 AM	00:09.44 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R B2 L' U F L2 D2 R' F' U2 L2
8	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:34 AM	00:12.88 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R D L2 F U B2 U L2 U
7	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:10 AM	00:14.57 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D L2 B F R B D U B' U'
6	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:47 AM	00:13.75 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' R' B' L' D B' L2 D' B2 R
5	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:21 AM	00:11.31 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B L' D2 F L2 F' U' R' F'
4	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:00 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' F' D' L' B' U F R2 F D' F D'
3	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:38 AM	00:11.68 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' U L2 U2 B' D' F L' U R' B' D' B D U'
2	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:09.62 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L D F' L' D U B F2 L' F' D
1	Jun 23, 2014 11:03:37 AM	00:11.70 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L B U2 F' R2 D F L D2 L U2



finally half way there


----------



## Amress (Jul 22, 2014)

I finished!!!

I finished all 10,000 solves in 29 days!!! I did some OH solves, so that is why some solves are much slower than others.



Spoiler



10000	Jul 21, 2014 10:48:09 PM	00:10.92 D2 F2 R2 U F2 U B2 D L2 B2 U' R' D2 B R2 F2 D' R L' B2 F' U'
9999	Jul 21, 2014 10:47:47 PM	00:09.65 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F D U' F R U' R D' R L'
9998	Jul 21, 2014 10:47:23 PM	00:11.54 F2 L2 D U L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U' L R2 D' R2 F' D2 R U2 R2 F U'
9997	Jul 21, 2014 10:46:56 PM	00:14.37 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 U' B' L U2 B2 L' D' L F L F U2
9996	Jul 21, 2014 10:46:35 PM	00:11.47 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 D F2 U' B' R F2 R2 D B' D2 F2 U L
9995	Jul 21, 2014 10:46:08 PM	00:14.39 D2 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D F U2 F L' B2 L' B' L2 F' D' U'
9994	Jul 21, 2014 10:45:37 PM	00:12.93 B2 D' R2 U B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 F D' L2 B2 F' D B R U L2
9993	Jul 21, 2014 10:45:16 PM	00:10.66 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 R D R' B' F' U' F R D'
9992	Jul 21, 2014 10:44:48 PM	00:15.52 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 L2 B D2 F2 D2 L F' D' F2 R'
9991	Jul 21, 2014 10:44:16 PM	00:11.37 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 U R' U2 L B' L F L2 D F' R U'
9990	Jul 21, 2014 10:43:44 PM	00:14.13 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F' U F R F' R2 L D2 L' F' D'
9989	Jul 21, 2014 10:43:22 PM	00:10.27 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R F R2 L2 D' U L U' R' F
9988	Jul 21, 2014 10:42:48 PM	00:12.97 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U L D' B2 R' L' U' R B' D R U'
9987	Jul 21, 2014 10:42:22 PM	00:13.44 D' R2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L' F2 R' B2 D R' F D2 F' D'
9986	Jul 21, 2014 10:42:01 PM	00:11.15 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 R D L B2 F' R' B U' L2 B
9985	Jul 21, 2014 10:41:37 PM	00:12.95 D L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 D F' D L' B' R U2 B L2 B' R U'
9984	Jul 21, 2014 10:41:13 PM	00:13.71 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 R D2 F2 D F U' F2 L' B' F2 D'
9983	Jul 21, 2014 10:40:44 PM	00:14.47 U B2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B D2 U' R' U2 R2 B R' F2 L2 D2
9982	Jul 21, 2014 10:40:19 PM	00:11.17 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 F' R2 U B' D2 R B F R L B2
9981	Jul 21, 2014 10:39:57 PM	00:13.11 B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 B F2 U F' R D L'
9980	Jul 21, 2014 10:39:38 PM	00:09.75 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U B D' U' R2 F U' R2 U2 L' B' U
9979	Jul 21, 2014 10:39:14 PM	00:10.02 R2 L2 D' R2 D U B2 R2 U' B2 U B' L D B2 D F2 U L U2 R'
9978	Jul 21, 2014 10:38:50 PM	00:14.04 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U B2 F2 R D2 R' D L B U2 B2 U' F
9977	Jul 21, 2014 10:38:28 PM	00:12.93 D L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U' F R2 F R' B F' L2 B2 U' F2
9976	Jul 21, 2014 10:38:02 PM	00:14.88 B2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' L U' R2 F D U F' U2 B' R2
9975	Jul 21, 2014 10:37:39 PM	00:12.85 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' L2 B R' F' L' B' D2 L' D' L' B
9974	Jul 21, 2014 10:37:13 PM	00:13.80 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 U F L B2 D2 U2 R2 F U L2 F' D'
9973	Jul 21, 2014 10:36:50 PM	00:12.16 U L2 D' U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 F2 R' B' U F' R' B U F D2
9972	Jul 21, 2014 10:36:13 PM	00:13.19 D2 L2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U B' R L F' R2 U R B2 L2 F2 U2
9971	Jul 21, 2014 10:35:46 PM	00:15.02 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F' U' L U2 B' D2 U L B U'
9970	Jul 21, 2014 10:35:18 PM	00:10.78 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D B2 D2 F R' B2 R2 B' L F2 D' R' B' D2
9969	Jul 21, 2014 10:34:57 PM	00:10.86 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' R' B R' F' U R L D L2 B
9968	Jul 21, 2014 10:34:28 PM	00:16.99 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D F2 D' L B D2 L B2 D' U' F' D L U2
9967	Jul 21, 2014 10:34:05 PM	00:11.37 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 D F U2 R2 B' R' U B R D' U L
9966	Jul 21, 2014 10:33:38 PM	00:12.79 D U F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U R' D2 R' B R U2 B R' F D'
9965	Jul 21, 2014 10:33:16 PM	00:12.59 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U F' U R U F2 U2 B U' F' U
9964	Jul 21, 2014 10:32:52 PM	00:13.22 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' R2 B U2 R D' B D' U' F' U'
9963	Jul 21, 2014 10:32:26 PM	00:14.37 U B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D B2 R L' F2 R' D B' L' D2 B
9962	Jul 21, 2014 10:31:59 PM	00:13.27 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B F2 R' L2 B' D U' F R'
9961	Jul 21, 2014 10:31:40 PM	00:08.91 D2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U R U' F2 D L' B2 U B' D2 U2
9960	Jul 21, 2014 10:31:15 PM	00:13.68 B2 L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' L2 B R F' U2 F U' B' L' D
9959	Jul 21, 2014 10:30:49 PM	00:13.62 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B F L' B U L' F' U2 R U2
9958	Jul 21, 2014 10:30:20 PM	00:14.09 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U R D L F D2 U' R F' L B' U2
9957	Jul 21, 2014 10:29:40 PM	00:12.60 F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R D' R2 U' L' B D B D2 F
9956	Jul 21, 2014 10:29:16 PM	00:12.78 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D U' L' B2 F R B' U R D' L' F' D2
9955	Jul 21, 2014 10:28:40 PM	00:11.68 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 B' R' B F' L' D R B2 D'
9954	Jul 21, 2014 10:28:19 PM	00:11.53 L2 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 F L B' R' F2 D' F2 U' R2 B U'
9953	Jul 21, 2014 10:27:54 PM	00:14.89 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R D2 B F2 U2 F2 L' U B2
9952	Jul 21, 2014 10:27:31 PM	00:11.90 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 D R' B' U F R' D'
9951	Jul 21, 2014 10:27:09 PM	00:12.41 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 R F' L2 B2 D F' U' R' D B' U2
9950	Jul 21, 2014 10:26:42 PM	00:11.14 L2 D2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 U' F R U2 B2 F' R L2 D U B
9949	Jul 21, 2014 10:26:19 PM	00:12.50 D2 B2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' L U2 R F2 D L F2 U' F D'
9948	Jul 21, 2014 10:25:50 PM	00:13.54 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 F L F R2 D' R2
9947	Jul 21, 2014 10:25:23 PM	00:13.01 R2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 U' B U' B L' B' R2 D' B F R'
9946	Jul 21, 2014 10:25:00 PM	00:12.27 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R' B' R' F U L2 F2 D2 B' R' U
9945	Jul 21, 2014 10:24:35 PM	00:13.71 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' L' D' U' R U F L' B2 R D
9944	Jul 21, 2014 10:23:56 PM	00:11.89 U L2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 R' D B F2 L' B2 L2 D' B2 R2
9943	Jul 21, 2014 10:23:31 PM	00:11.19 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R' B2 D B D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U2
9942	Jul 21, 2014 10:23:11 PM	00:10.64 B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R U R L2 B' L D U' L' D'
9941	Jul 21, 2014 10:22:48 PM	00:15.23 R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F' R' L2 D B2 D F' D F2 R' U
9940	Jul 21, 2014 10:22:21 PM	00:12.11 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 R' U F' U' B' U2 R' F2 U L2 U2
9939	Jul 21, 2014 10:21:57 PM	00:13.12 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U B U2 L' B2 D2 U' R F' L' U
9938	Jul 21, 2014 10:21:32 PM	00:12.74 U F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 U F L' B2 F' R2 B R' D' R2 B' U2
9937	Jul 21, 2014 10:21:01 PM	00:14.91 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 U' B F2 U F' L' U' B' R B' U R
9936	Jul 21, 2014 10:20:34 PM	00:16.67 F2 D F2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 F L U' R2 B' L' U B2 L' D' U'
9935	Jul 21, 2014 10:20:08 PM	00:11.96 B2 D R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 D B D2 R B' L' B L' D2 B2 L2 U
9934	Jul 21, 2014 10:19:42 PM	00:13.82 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R B' D F L' B2 R' B2 R2 D
9933	Jul 21, 2014 10:19:02 PM	00:13.41 F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D U' L2 D B' R B L' U' R2 F U2 R2 L D'
9932	Jul 21, 2014 10:18:28 PM	00:12.02 D' R2 D L2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B D' L' U2 B2 L2 B U F' D
9931	Jul 21, 2014 10:18:07 PM	00:10.95 F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L F' U' B R F R2 L2 B D
9930	Jul 21, 2014 10:17:45 PM	00:14.16 L2 D' U2 R2 D L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F D' F2 R U' R L U R D2 U'
9929	Jul 21, 2014 10:17:24 PM	00:12.41 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B L' F L2 D' B2 L D' B2 R2
9928	Jul 21, 2014 10:17:03 PM	00:12.84 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 F L U2 L2 U2 L2 B' D F2 U2
9927	Jul 21, 2014 10:16:39 PM	00:14.86 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D B2 L D L' U F2 D R' F R2 D
9926	Jul 21, 2014 10:16:18 PM	00:10.05 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R D' U2 F' D R F U2 L'
9925	Jul 21, 2014 10:15:56 PM	00:11.98 U B2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U2 F D U' L B L F2 U' B' L2
9924	Jul 21, 2014 10:15:29 PM	00:14.52 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 F L' B R' U' F L' B2 D' R D2
9923	Jul 21, 2014 10:14:59 PM	00:13.62 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B' U' R D2 F D2 F L B F2 L2
9922	Jul 21, 2014 10:14:30 PM	00:15.48 F2 U B2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U' L' D' B' R2 D L' D2 R' D F' U'
9921	Jul 21, 2014 10:14:05 PM	00:13.78 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' U' B D' R D2 L D2 B L2 B2 L U'
9920	Jul 21, 2014 10:13:40 PM	00:14.63 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 U F2 R B R2 L F U R2 U2 B' D' U2
9919	Jul 21, 2014 10:13:18 PM	00:12.35 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F' L F2 D' R' L' B' D' U2 B2 U'
9918	Jul 21, 2014 10:12:27 PM	00:12.10 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' F U' B' R' U' L B2 D2 U' B D
9917	Jul 21, 2014 10:12:02 PM	00:11.89 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 U' B2 L2 F' D B L' D2 F R2 U R' B'
9916	Jul 21, 2014 10:11:38 PM	00:11.47 D U B2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F' D' L F2 R B2 U2 F' D F'
9915	Jul 21, 2014 10:10:54 PM	00:11.40 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U R2 U' L' F R2 D' L2 F' U' R' D' L
9914	Jul 21, 2014 10:10:23 PM	00:11.99 B2 U' B2 U R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R' L' U' L2 B' D L2 B R2 D'
9913	Jul 21, 2014 10:09:58 PM	00:13.29 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F L' D' B R2 U F' L2 D R' U2
9912	Jul 21, 2014 10:09:33 PM	00:12.96 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' B R' D2 U B' R F2 U L' B'
9911	Jul 21, 2014 10:09:12 PM	00:11.41 B2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U2 L' F U B U R' U L' D' L' D2
9910	Jul 21, 2014 10:08:46 PM	00:15.71 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D B2 L' D' R2 U2 B L F U F2 L
9909	Jul 21, 2014 10:08:24 PM	00:10.75 L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' D R U2 F R' F' D L' F2 U'
9908	Jul 21, 2014 10:08:03 PM	00:10.19 F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 D B' D' L2 F' L F' L2 B2 D L U'
9907	Jul 21, 2014 10:07:38 PM	00:12.98 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F' D R2 L' U2 L2 D2 F D2 U2
9906	Jul 21, 2014 10:07:12 PM	00:13.28 B2 D R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L' B R' B' R' D2 U F' L2 D U'
9905	Jul 21, 2014 10:06:42 PM	00:13.52 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U F2 U' R U R2 D B R U B' F' D
9904	Jul 21, 2014 10:06:20 PM	00:12.08 U' R2 D U B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' F U' R D' B' L' U' L' F2 L U2
9903	Jul 21, 2014 10:05:52 PM	00:15.26 U L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 D' B' R' D R' B2 L F D2 R' L2 D'
9902	Jul 21, 2014 10:05:24 PM	00:12.47 U B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 L D F2 R B' R' L D' F' R2 D'
9901	Jul 21, 2014 10:05:02 PM	00:12.51 D' L2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U F2 R D R U B' R' U2 L' B D2 U'
9900	Jul 21, 2014 9:30:53 PM	00:16.03 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' B2 R' D' U' F' U R' B D' B2 U2
9899	Jul 21, 2014 9:30:20 PM	00:09.73 F2 U2 R2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D R2 D F' L U2 R2 B2 U2 L' U B' U
9898	Jul 21, 2014 9:29:56 PM	00:10.90 L2 F2 D F2 L2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 R F' L' D' B' D2 F D2 F U
9897	Jul 21, 2014 9:28:14 PM	00:11.40 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 B' D' R U2 R2 B U L' U L U2
9896	Jul 21, 2014 9:27:41 PM	00:14.46 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D R2 U L D2 R D' R B F2 L' U L'
9895	Jul 21, 2014 9:27:17 PM	00:14.16 F2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B D2 U L' B2 F' U B F U
9894	Jul 21, 2014 9:26:20 PM	00:14.26 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' F U R D2 L F' L2 D' F D' U'
9893	Jul 21, 2014 9:25:42 PM	00:15.49 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 R B L2 B' U2 L' B D2 F' D' U'
9892	Jul 21, 2014 9:25:16 PM	00:13.16 U' L2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U' R B2 U' L' F' L' D2 B2 R2 U' L
9891	Jul 21, 2014 9:23:22 PM	00:13.04 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D' B D' R2 D2 F2 U R' L D' L2 U'
9890	Jul 21, 2014 9:21:21 PM	00:11.01 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U R' D R L2 F R' B' R B2 R
9889	Jul 21, 2014 9:21:02 PM	00:11.46 D' B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 B F U R B2 L' B U' B' F2 U
9888	Jul 21, 2014 9:20:39 PM	00:12.44 D2 L2 U' F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' B2 U L' F' D' F' U2 F' D2 F2
9887	Jul 21, 2014 9:20:06 PM	00:10.53 F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L U' R2 D' L2 U' F' L' D'
9886	Jul 21, 2014 9:19:45 PM	00:11.88 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D2 L' D2 U' B2 D F' L2 B' D2 L
9885	Jul 21, 2014 9:19:20 PM	00:13.23 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 D2 B' R' U L U' L2 F2 U' B' F' U
9884	Jul 21, 2014 9:18:59 PM	00:11.37 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D B2 R2 F' R2 D' F' U B' F' L' F D2 U
9883	Jul 21, 2014 9:18:29 PM	00:10.22 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D U2 B' R' D' R2 B2 D' U
9882	Jul 21, 2014 9:18:08 PM	00:12.69 L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D L B D2 F' R' F2 D2 U B L'
9881	Jul 21, 2014 9:17:47 PM	00:09.92 D B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U B2 D R' B2 D' R' B' L B2 R U2 L' D
9880	Jul 21, 2014 9:17:21 PM	00:11.95 U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D F2 L' D2 L2 B' F L' U' R' D' L U
9879	Jul 21, 2014 9:16:53 PM	00:11.01 D' R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L' U R F U B' R' U2 L' D
9878	Jul 21, 2014 9:16:16 PM	00:18.13 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U B' U L2 U' R' B' D' B' D2
9877	Jul 21, 2014 9:14:44 PM	00:12.69 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F' D2 U' B2 R2 D' F R U' F
9876	Jul 21, 2014 9:14:16 PM	00:12.73 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D U2 R' D B U B F2 R F' R2 D U'
9875	Jul 21, 2014 9:13:59 PM	00:09.54 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B U R F' R' L F D' R B' U'
9874	Jul 21, 2014 9:13:16 PM	00:12.51 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D B' F U' R B2 U' L B D2 B' U
9873	Jul 21, 2014 9:12:43 PM	00:13.28 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 R' U R2 L2 D R' F' U B F' U2
9872	Jul 21, 2014 9:12:24 PM	00:10.20 L2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B U2 F D B2 R' F D' L2 F2 D'
9871	Jul 21, 2014 9:12:02 PM	00:11.83 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U' R' L2 B' D' U B R' D R' L2 U'
9870	Jul 21, 2014 9:11:42 PM	00:10.45 D L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B U2 R' B2 R D B2 U2 F U'
9869	Jul 21, 2014 9:11:22 PM	00:11.65 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 B' D L D U' F U' L D' B U2
9868	Jul 21, 2014 9:10:43 PM	00:12.51 U2 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' U' F' L2 U F2 L D' L D2 R L2 U'
9867	Jul 21, 2014 9:10:12 PM	00:15.19 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' L' D' B U2 B2 R' F' L D' L2
9866	Jul 21, 2014 9:09:51 PM	00:13.29 B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 L' F D R2 L2 B' D R D F D2
9865	Jul 21, 2014 9:09:27 PM	00:12.20 D U F2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L U' B' F' D B' R' D' R' D'
9864	Jul 21, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:12.34 L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R D' F D' R2 L2 B2 U' L' B D
9863	Jul 21, 2014 9:08:38 PM	00:12.90 U' R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' F' D B2 D' F U' B L F' U'
9862	Jul 21, 2014 9:08:07 PM	00:14.43 D F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D L2 U' L2 B' F' R' L2 B' R B2 D R' F U
9861	Jul 21, 2014 9:07:43 PM	00:12.75 U L2 F2 U B2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' R B2 F' D R' L2 F' L' B U'
9860	Jul 21, 2014 9:07:20 PM	00:12.66 U2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' B' F2 U2 B' D R' U'
9859	Jul 21, 2014 9:06:55 PM	00:15.35 R2 U' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L' U' F' U' L2 F2 U' L B L'
9858	Jul 21, 2014 9:06:34 PM	00:10.78 U R2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F' R' B D2 R D L' B F D
9857	Jul 21, 2014 9:06:13 PM	00:13.40 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 U L' B2 U B' F' R2 L U' F2 D' L2
9856	Jul 21, 2014 9:05:35 PM	00:11.79 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R' L B R' F' D' B2 D' L' F U'
9855	Jul 21, 2014 9:04:57 PM	00:10.25 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D' R U' L' F' D' L' D' U' L' B U2
9854	Jul 21, 2014 9:04:34 PM	00:14.04 B2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 L' D F D F R B' D' L' F
9853	Jul 21, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:12.39 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' F R B F' L D U2 L D F' U2
9852	Jul 21, 2014 9:02:43 PM	00:10.27 F2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U B2 U2 L' D2 B U' F U2 L' F' D2 F'
9851	Jul 21, 2014 9:01:59 PM	00:13.48 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L' F' R D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 F'
9850	Jul 21, 2014 9:01:39 PM	00:10.48 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 U B' D' L' F D2 L F2 L' U'
9849	Jul 21, 2014 9:01:18 PM	00:10.62 U L2 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' R' D2 U2 F U2 R' D B2 D2 U'
9848	Jul 21, 2014 9:00:57 PM	00:13.17 D B2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L B U2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 F2 R' U2
9847	Jul 21, 2014 9:00:33 PM	00:11.29 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B' D' R2 L' B' R' B' D R' D2 U
9846	Jul 21, 2014 8:59:56 PM	00:11.74 D R2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L' F D2 R' B' R2 B' R2 U2 R2 U'
9845	Jul 21, 2014 8:59:28 PM	00:10.85 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 U F2 D B' D L2 B L U' R2 L2 U
9844	Jul 21, 2014 8:59:03 PM	00:12.37 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L' B D R' D' U B R F2 L' U'
9843	Jul 21, 2014 8:58:34 PM	00:12.23 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 F' U' B D L' D' B2 R2 B R2
9842	Jul 21, 2014 8:58:08 PM	00:12.65 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F' R B' L B L D B' R' D2
9841	Jul 21, 2014 8:57:43 PM	00:13.14 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 R D2 U R2 F2 D L' D F'
9840	Jul 21, 2014 8:57:00 PM	00:11.60 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' U' B R2 B D U' B' R U R D U2
9839	Jul 21, 2014 8:56:37 PM	00:11.11 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L' R2 B R2 D2 F' U' R2 D L'
9838	Jul 21, 2014 8:56:06 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 D F2 U R2 F2 R B2 R B2 F R D' L' B L U'
9837	Jul 21, 2014 8:55:42 PM	00:14.77 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 U' B2 U B' R' B' L D' R2 D' R U2 F U'
9836	Jul 21, 2014 8:55:18 PM	00:12.99 U2 R2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F' L' F' U' B' R2 L B2 L2 F' U
9835	Jul 21, 2014 8:54:50 PM	00:12.70 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' L' D2 B' R' B2 R F D2 B2 D2 U'
9834	Jul 21, 2014 8:53:54 PM	00:10.58 B2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L D' R' F' R' D' R U R2 F2 U'
9833	Jul 21, 2014 8:53:31 PM	00:12.55 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L' U R B' F2 L2 F U' B2 L'
9832	Jul 21, 2014 8:53:12 PM	00:10.71 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 L' U2 R' B' L B2 R'
9831	Jul 21, 2014 8:52:41 PM	00:12.58 D U L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 L2 D' F2 D' U' R' B' F'
9830	Jul 21, 2014 8:52:19 PM	00:12.96 L2 D2 R2 D B2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F D' R' L F L2 D2 F U2 L2
9829	Jul 21, 2014 8:51:51 PM	00:11.32 U2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D2 L' B L' B' D B R2 L' D' B' D2
9828	Jul 21, 2014 8:51:26 PM	00:12.73 R2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L D R2 B' U' B2 R2 D B2 L' U'
9827	Jul 21, 2014 8:51:02 PM	00:12.43 D2 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 U' L2 U R' B D' B' D' U B' L F' D U'
9826	Jul 21, 2014 8:50:40 PM	00:11.35 U' F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D U B2 U' R' F2 U' B' D' R L2 F' L' B'
9825	Jul 21, 2014 8:50:18 PM	00:11.30 L2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' L D R F' D' L' F' D' F'
9824	Jul 21, 2014 8:49:57 PM	00:11.11 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U2 R' F' R2 B R2 L D R B' D'
9823	Jul 21, 2014 8:49:17 PM	00:10.50 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U B' L D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 F L U2
9822	Jul 21, 2014 8:48:44 PM	00:11.67 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 D' B' L2 F' D' L B U
9821	Jul 21, 2014 8:48:24 PM	00:08.71 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 L2 U' R L F' U R2 B L2 U2 L' U2
9820	Jul 21, 2014 8:48:03 PM	00:12.76 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 D L2 F' L U B R' U F2 D2 L' D
9819	Jul 21, 2014 8:47:41 PM	00:13.04 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 D F2 U B2 D' B U' R F D2 R U' R F D
9818	Jul 21, 2014 8:47:16 PM	00:11.34 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 L' U2 F' D U' B' L U2 F2 D2
9817	Jul 21, 2014 8:46:28 PM	00:11.71 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L' R2 F R2 L2 D F R' D2 F'
9816	Jul 21, 2014 8:46:03 PM	00:14.13 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D U' F R L U' F' R' F2 R' U R U'
9815	Jul 21, 2014 8:45:40 PM	00:13.98 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R' U2 B' U R' B2 F' R' L B U'
9814	Jul 21, 2014 8:45:18 PM	00:10.22 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' U2 B2 D R U' L B' R' D2 U'
9813	Jul 21, 2014 8:44:56 PM	00:11.08 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' D U2 B' D U' B R' F2 L2
9812	Jul 21, 2014 8:44:19 PM	00:14.96 F2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D U' R D' F' L U' R' F' D' B R2 U'
9811	Jul 21, 2014 8:43:40 PM	00:13.41 D2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' B' U2 B U' B2 R D2
9810	Jul 21, 2014 8:43:13 PM	00:16.78 R2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' L' D F U2 B D2 R U2 B2 U2
9809	Jul 21, 2014 8:42:48 PM	00:12.15 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 D F2 L B2 R' D L' B F L' B F'
9808	Jul 21, 2014 8:42:27 PM	00:10.26 U L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U B R2 U' R2 L F2 L2 D F2 D2 U'
9807	Jul 21, 2014 8:42:04 PM	00:11.27 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' B F2 U L' D' F' R' L' B2 F' L' U'
9806	Jul 21, 2014 8:39:42 PM	00:13.20 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R D' R2 F R' L2 B' L' B' R2 U'
9805	Jul 21, 2014 8:39:18 PM	00:11.18 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B' R' F' L2 B2 D' U' R' F2 L2
9804	Jul 21, 2014 8:38:57 PM	00:11.81 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 U R' L' D' B L' U2 R' L2 F' R2 U'
9803	Jul 21, 2014 8:38:32 PM	00:13.76 B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' U' L D' F' L F'
9802	Jul 21, 2014 8:35:31 PM	00:12.22 U' B2 L2 D2 U L2 D L2 F2 R B2 D R L' B R' F' D L2 U'
9801	Jul 21, 2014 8:35:12 PM	00:09.72 D F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R' F2 L F' U' F D B2 R2 U'
9800	Jul 21, 2014 7:51:55 PM	00:09.32 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U' B' U B2 R' F U2 B' L F R
9799	Jul 21, 2014 7:51:28 PM	00:13.23 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' L' D' B L F2 D2 R' B2 F' L'
9798	Jul 21, 2014 7:50:57 PM	00:12.37 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 B' D U2 R D2 F' R' B' L' D
9797	Jul 21, 2014 7:50:25 PM	00:11.94 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D B L' D2 U F' U L2 F U L' U'
9796	Jul 21, 2014 7:49:52 PM	00:09.16 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 B' R2 D2 U' R' B D2 L' U' R
9795	Jul 21, 2014 7:49:23 PM	00:12.38 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D B R' B2 D2 R2 L B' L' D' F2
9794	Jul 21, 2014 7:48:57 PM	00:12.48 D' U' R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 F D' R2 F D' F R2 L' D' L2
9793	Jul 21, 2014 7:48:22 PM	00:14.89 F2 D L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L B D2 B' F2 D' L' B' D' R' D
9792	Jul 21, 2014 7:47:57 PM	00:11.93 F2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 U' L B2 D R' U2 B' U' L' D L U'
9791	Jul 21, 2014 7:47:36 PM	00:10.97 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U' L U' B2 F2 U' B2 F D2 U F' L2
9790	Jul 21, 2014 7:47:10 PM	00:11.56 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D F2 D U' L F R' D2 F D B' L2 U2 F2
9789	Jul 21, 2014 7:46:46 PM	00:12.77 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 D2 B R' B2 D U2 B D2 L D L2
9788	Jul 21, 2014 7:46:24 PM	00:10.73 U2 L2 D' U R2 F2 D R2 L2 D F2 L' B' D U B' D2 R2 B2 F' R2 U2
9787	Jul 21, 2014 7:46:00 PM	00:11.79 U2 L2 D F2 D R2 L2 D B2 F2 R' D' B' D B' F2 D2 L' D R2
9786	Jul 21, 2014 7:45:37 PM	00:12.94 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 U' F L2 B R2 U' L D2 L'
9785	Jul 21, 2014 7:45:06 PM	00:15.63 D F2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U B' U2 B R D' B' F2 D R' F' U2
9784	Jul 21, 2014 7:44:43 PM	00:11.61 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R' B' U2 F R' B2 R U L B
9783	Jul 21, 2014 7:44:23 PM	00:11.92 D2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F R' B' R' D L' B' U F U
9782	Jul 21, 2014 7:43:56 PM	00:13.38 F2 D R2 F2 U L2 U R2 D R2 D2 B' R' L U R2 B' L B L2
9781	Jul 21, 2014 7:43:34 PM	00:12.18 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D U2 L2 D' B' L' B2 L2 D R L2 D' U L' U
9780	Jul 21, 2014 7:43:15 PM	00:11.28 R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U R2 U' B R' U2 B2 L U R D F' L'
9779	Jul 21, 2014 7:41:07 PM	00:11.37 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 L F R' B2 D2 B2 D B D' R U'
9778	Jul 21, 2014 7:40:17 PM	00:12.06 R2 B2 D U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 L' F2 R' D B2 R' D R F' U'
9777	Jul 21, 2014 7:39:53 PM	00:13.36 R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L R2 D F D2 B D' L2 D L D2
9776	Jul 21, 2014 7:39:06 PM	00:18.90 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R' D' B2 F' L' U R2 F' D L2 U'
9775	Jul 21, 2014 7:38:42 PM	00:10.21 D' R2 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 D' B2 F2 L' B D R2 U R U B2 L2 D
9774	Jul 21, 2014 7:37:59 PM	00:12.31 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 F' D L2 B' D R B' D' F D2
9773	Jul 21, 2014 7:37:04 PM	00:11.05 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' L U B2 F' R' U R D F U'
9772	Jul 21, 2014 7:36:05 PM	00:14.06 D2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U2 F D R L' U' R2 U2 R D R' U2
9771	Jul 21, 2014 7:35:39 PM	00:13.29 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B' R2 B L' B' D' U' B2 R2 L D'
9770	Jul 21, 2014 7:35:15 PM	00:12.12 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 R D F U R2 F D L F' R'
9769	Jul 21, 2014 7:34:47 PM	00:11.95 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F' R' L' U' F' D' B D2 U F2 U'
9768	Jul 21, 2014 7:34:23 PM	00:13.92 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R D' R' U' R F2 D R2 F D' U2
9767	Jul 21, 2014 7:34:00 PM	00:13.50 U F2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U F U B2 D2 B R B U2 L2 U'
9766	Jul 21, 2014 7:33:17 PM	00:12.18 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U R' F D' L' U' L' U R L2 F2 U2
9765	Jul 21, 2014 7:32:39 PM	00:13.59 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F' D' R2 B' U B2 D R' L D
9764	Jul 21, 2014 7:32:15 PM	00:12.17 D B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R F D' F R B2 R B' D' U' R'
9763	Jul 21, 2014 7:31:41 PM	00:12.33 D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' F R' D L F L B2 L2 B F2
9762	Jul 21, 2014 7:31:13 PM	00:11.00 D' B2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 F' D B' R' L' U
9761	Jul 21, 2014 7:30:45 PM	00:11.13 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R' B2 F R2 D B2 F2 L' B' D' U2
9760	Jul 21, 2014 7:30:20 PM	00:13.50 R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 R' F2 D R2 F D2 R B F R' U
9759	Jul 21, 2014 7:29:50 PM	00:15.23 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U R' L2 D B' F2 R2 D2 U B' R' D2
9758	Jul 21, 2014 7:29:26 PM	00:12.29 U' R2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B D' B2 D' F' U' L2 B' L' F2 U'
9757	Jul 21, 2014 7:28:35 PM	00:12.08 B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 D' F' R2 L' B2 R' F' U2 F D' R
9756	Jul 21, 2014 7:28:06 PM	00:11.68 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U R L F' U' B' U2 L' B F2 D' U'
9755	Jul 21, 2014 7:27:43 PM	00:09.16 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 B2 L' F' D' R2 B' U R2 B' D' L'
9754	Jul 21, 2014 7:27:12 PM	00:12.39 D2 R2 U' L2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 D F R' F D2 B U2 L' U' B'
9753	Jul 21, 2014 7:26:46 PM	00:13.72 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 R' B L D B L' D2 F' L U' B'
9752	Jul 21, 2014 7:26:13 PM	00:11.77 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 D F2 R' F' U R' B D2 U' R2 L2 B2 D'
9751	Jul 21, 2014 7:25:44 PM	00:12.87 L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R' F2 R2 F U2 F2 U R L B U'
9750	Jul 21, 2014 7:25:00 PM	00:11.64 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 L' B U2 R F2 U' L2 F R2 F' U
9749	Jul 21, 2014 7:24:36 PM	00:12.02 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 F' U' R F2 L D' F2 L2 B D' F'
9748	Jul 21, 2014 7:24:14 PM	00:11.13 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D U F' L' B2 R2 D' B' R2 D2 L' F L
9747	Jul 21, 2014 7:23:49 PM	00:11.80 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 D2 R D U R' U2 L2 F' R' L U2
9746	Jul 21, 2014 7:23:23 PM	00:12.58 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 U R' B' R2 F' L B' R2 U' R D' U'
9745	Jul 21, 2014 7:22:51 PM	00:12.32 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 D L' B2 L' U R2 B D' F' R2 L
9744	Jul 21, 2014 7:22:25 PM	00:12.05 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 F' R U R2 D B' D2 B2 F D2
9743	Jul 21, 2014 7:21:50 PM	00:13.42 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 F' R' D2 R B2 L2 D' F' R' L U
9742	Jul 21, 2014 7:21:23 PM	00:13.51 B2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D2 L' U' F D R' B2 U2 B U2 F'
9741	Jul 21, 2014 7:20:38 PM	00:12.90 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' B D B' L2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2
9740	Jul 21, 2014 7:20:05 PM	00:11.13 B2 D B2 U L2 D R2 U F2 D2 R' U2 R' B' L U L' B2 D R' U2
9739	Jul 21, 2014 7:19:21 PM	00:12.31 F2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 U2 B' U' L U R' B F' R2 L' D2
9738	Jul 21, 2014 7:18:39 PM	00:09.56 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B' R' L U' F' D2 F2 R F D2
9737	Jul 21, 2014 7:18:12 PM	00:12.27 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 F R' D2 U2 R' B2 D' B2 L' U2
9736	Jul 21, 2014 7:17:40 PM	00:11.97 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 L D2 U B U2 F L' D' L
9735	Jul 21, 2014 7:17:16 PM	00:14.35 R2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U R' U R U B' U2 R' L U' F' D
9734	Jul 21, 2014 7:16:53 PM	00:12.89 U B2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L' F' U' L B' L2 B' D2 U2 F'
9733	Jul 21, 2014 7:16:24 PM	00:13.18 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 F' D2 U' B' R L' F U R' U
9732	Jul 21, 2014 7:15:58 PM	00:10.30 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U2 B' L' B2 R' D L2 D' F'
9731	Jul 21, 2014 7:15:35 PM	00:12.79 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' U' L2 D' F2 L' B2 U
9730	Jul 21, 2014 7:15:10 PM	00:11.95 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 B R D2 L F R D'
9729	Jul 21, 2014 7:14:48 PM	00:12.70 F2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F' D R' U2 R F' L2 U F' D' U2
9728	Jul 21, 2014 7:14:22 PM	00:12.12 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L' D' L2 B U' F L2 U2 F L U
9727	Jul 21, 2014 7:13:36 PM	00:11.15 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 L F L B' R' F2 D' L2 B' F
9726	Jul 21, 2014 7:13:09 PM	00:12.42 F2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 B' L' U' L' U' L' D B R' F
9725	Jul 21, 2014 7:12:47 PM	00:12.97 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 U' L' U B D2 B' D U F' D L' D'
9724	Jul 21, 2014 7:12:24 PM	00:11.34 U B2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B R' D' R2 U R2 L' D' F' D U'
9723	Jul 21, 2014 7:11:45 PM	00:12.21 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F' L' U' L B U' R D' B U
9722	Jul 21, 2014 7:11:17 PM	00:15.01 F2 U L2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 R D L D' L D' F2 R B' R'
9721	Jul 21, 2014 7:10:54 PM	00:12.13 R2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F' L2 B2 L' B R B L D U2 L'
9720	Jul 21, 2014 7:10:20 PM	00:14.30 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 F U2 L D' U2 L' B U R L2
9719	Jul 21, 2014 7:10:01 PM	00:09.81 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R U' L' B' R U' F L D B L'
9718	Jul 21, 2014 7:09:33 PM	00:11.75 L2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 D R' B' L2 U' L D' R' D' R U2
9717	Jul 21, 2014 7:09:10 PM	00:14.32 U R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B' D B U2 R' L B' L' D2 B2
9716	Jul 21, 2014 7:08:49 PM	00:11.46 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B2 D' F' D R' F2 R2 F' D B' R' D2 U'
9715	Jul 21, 2014 7:08:25 PM	00:13.35 D2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 R U2 B' R2 L B2 R F D F' U'
9714	Jul 21, 2014 7:08:07 PM	00:08.69 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 D' F U F R' L U R' F D U
9713	Jul 21, 2014 7:07:39 PM	00:11.12 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 F B2 R F' L' D2 R U' F L2
9712	Jul 21, 2014 7:07:15 PM	00:12.76 D R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 F' R L' B' U' R2 U F2 D U
9711	Jul 21, 2014 7:06:52 PM	00:13.85 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R' D2 F2 R F' D B R' F D
9710	Jul 21, 2014 7:06:31 PM	00:10.53 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L' B' R2 F' L F R' B2 U L' D
9709	Jul 21, 2014 7:06:06 PM	00:11.90 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D B D2 R2 L' D R' L D2 U2
9708	Jul 21, 2014 7:05:44 PM	00:12.31 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R' U2 B' D' L D' F2 D U' F2 U2
9707	Jul 21, 2014 7:05:23 PM	00:12.22 R2 D R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U R' D' B F' L' F2 R2 U' B R' U
9706	Jul 21, 2014 7:05:02 PM	00:11.84 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B R U' B2 R2 D2 F L2 F L2 U'
9705	Jul 21, 2014 7:04:44 PM	00:10.04 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U F2 U L B' U B R F L B F L' U'
9704	Jul 21, 2014 7:04:16 PM	00:12.81 F2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 L' B D' F D2 R U L' U L2 U'
9703	Jul 21, 2014 7:03:10 PM	00:11.73 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R' L2 F R L' D' F D B U'
9702	Jul 21, 2014 7:02:49 PM	00:11.62 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 D' B U2 F2 D R U' R2 L2 B' L'
9701	Jul 21, 2014 7:02:25 PM	00:14.88 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 F2 D L' B R2 U' L' D' B R B2
9700	Jul 21, 2014 7:02:01 PM	00:13.99 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D U F' R' B R D L F2 R F2 U'
9699	Jul 21, 2014 7:01:34 PM	00:10.64 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 B U2 B' R' B U' F2 D' R' U
9698	Jul 21, 2014 7:01:07 PM	00:10.20 L2 U B2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B D' L' B' D2 B' F2 R' F' U
9697	Jul 21, 2014 7:00:39 PM	00:12.00 R2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 D B2 U' B L U2 R D2 U2 F D2 L' U'
9696	Jul 21, 2014 7:00:17 PM	00:09.42 R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B' D' U2 B2 U F D2 L F2 U'
9695	Jul 21, 2014 6:59:56 PM	00:09.54 D F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 U R' U B L2 U R F2
9694	Jul 21, 2014 6:59:31 PM	00:14.01 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' F U' B D' B2 R' U' F L U
9693	Jul 21, 2014 6:58:49 PM	00:12.31 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 R D' F2 L' B' R U' L F D L2
9692	Jul 21, 2014 6:57:53 PM	00:11.78 B2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 F' L U R L' F2 U' B D' R2
9691	Jul 21, 2014 6:57:31 PM	00:12.86 D L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F' L' B' R' L2 B' U F2 U B D'
9690	Jul 21, 2014 6:56:30 PM	00:14.84 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' U B R F2 L D2 F' R' L2 U2 B2 U'
9689	Jul 21, 2014 6:56:03 PM	00:11.32 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F' R' U R2 U' F L' F2 L2 D'
9688	Jul 21, 2014 6:55:40 PM	00:12.91 B2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' D' B F2 L2 D2 B' U' L' B2
9687	Jul 21, 2014 6:55:03 PM	00:11.10 B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B R' B F U' L' F' D' F R2 F
9686	Jul 21, 2014 6:54:36 PM	00:13.79 L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 U B' F L' F' L2 F2 U' R' U2 F2
9685	Jul 21, 2014 6:54:03 PM	00:13.52 R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B' U B2 R L D' F D2 F' L'
9684	Jul 21, 2014 6:53:38 PM	00:12.76 U2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' F2 D2 R' B' U' L U R'
9683	Jul 21, 2014 6:53:18 PM	00:12.15 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U F' D2 U2 F U2 L U B' F U2
9682	Jul 21, 2014 6:52:52 PM	00:11.57 D' R2 D' L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U F D' B R' L' F R2 L' B F2
9681	Jul 21, 2014 6:52:22 PM	00:14.64 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B D B' U'
9680	Jul 21, 2014 6:51:52 PM	00:15.52 U' R2 L2 D R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' R' F2 L' D' B F' L D2 B2 F
9679	Jul 21, 2014 6:51:24 PM	00:14.79 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B F' R' D2 U R' B2 R' B L D'
9678	Jul 21, 2014 6:50:52 PM	00:12.91 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 F' D R B2 R' U B' R2 L' D2 R2
9677	Jul 21, 2014 6:50:30 PM	00:10.43 B2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B' R' B' L2 D' R B F U L' D2
9676	Jul 21, 2014 6:50:03 PM	00:11.89 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' F' U' L2 U B R U' L
9675	Jul 21, 2014 6:49:40 PM	00:10.64 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R' L2 U B R U' F D2 R2 U'
9674	Jul 21, 2014 6:48:14 PM	00:12.97 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U B2 L U F' R' F2 D2 B U2 R U2
9673	Jul 21, 2014 6:47:53 PM	00:11.45 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 R' U' R L' B D U2 R' L' D2
9672	Jul 21, 2014 6:47:34 PM	00:10.11 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U F' L2 U' B2 R' D' L' U' F2 U'
9671	Jul 21, 2014 6:47:11 PM	00:11.02 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D' R L' F U' B R2 U' L2 U' R' D'
9670	Jul 21, 2014 6:46:42 PM	00:11.60 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' U' R2 D L' U' F' L' B L
9669	Jul 21, 2014 6:46:16 PM	00:12.75 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D B D' F R2 D' F' D L' D2 R' U'
9668	Jul 21, 2014 6:45:52 PM	00:10.72 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 L' F U2 R B' F2 U F' D F2 U
9667	Jul 21, 2014 6:45:01 PM	00:12.65 U R2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F U F L U' L U' L' B R'
9666	Jul 21, 2014 6:44:38 PM	00:12.38 D L2 D' L2 U R2 D R2 U R' B' L B2 F D F2 D2 U' B U'
9665	Jul 21, 2014 6:44:14 PM	00:12.50 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U R D2 B L2 B2 R' U F' L2 D2 U2
9664	Jul 21, 2014 6:43:45 PM	00:12.46 R2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D L' U2 B U F L2 U2 L D B D'
9663	Jul 21, 2014 6:43:17 PM	00:09.52 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B D U' R' L2 B R' D' L' F' U
9662	Jul 21, 2014 6:42:45 PM	00:09.64 L2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 D L U2 F' L' D' R' L' U F' D2
9661	Jul 21, 2014 6:42:21 PM	00:10.11 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B' R' L D B2 U R U2 R2 L F'
9660	Jul 21, 2014 6:41:56 PM	00:14.46 F2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D' U' B2 L R2 D R' U2 B2 L' F' D2 U'
9659	Jul 21, 2014 6:41:27 PM	00:11.07 L2 B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R' F' R2 F' U F' L' D' R2 L U2
9658	Jul 21, 2014 6:40:58 PM	00:12.06 D' F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B' L' U2 L F2 U2 R D F2 R'
9657	Jul 21, 2014 6:40:39 PM	00:10.34 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' U F2 D R2 U' F' D2 U L D' R B' D2 L2 U'
9656	Jul 21, 2014 6:40:18 PM	00:10.66 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U B U2 R D R2 U F' D2 U L U
9655	Jul 21, 2014 6:39:30 PM	00:11.74 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 B R' U' L F R2 L' F' L2 U'
9654	Jul 21, 2014 6:39:01 PM	00:15.17 D B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 R F U' L B' F R' F2 L2 U
9653	Jul 21, 2014 6:38:34 PM	00:11.46 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D' F R B2 L2 B U2 F' U' L D' U2
9652	Jul 21, 2014 6:38:05 PM	00:13.17 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U B' R' F2 U F R2 U B' L D
9651	Jul 21, 2014 6:36:05 PM	00:11.59 B2 D L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F D' L B2 U L' D' U F R2 D'
9650	Jul 21, 2014 6:35:08 PM	00:11.87 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' R' F2 L' F D' L' B U F' U R2 U
9649	Jul 21, 2014 6:34:36 PM	00:12.47 L2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 R L U L2 B' R F' D' B' F2 U
9648	Jul 21, 2014 6:32:38 PM	00:14.68 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' D' B' L2 D2 U F' D' L D
9647	Jul 21, 2014 6:32:08 PM	00:13.15 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' D R U2 L2 U L' F D2 B R2
9646	Jul 21, 2014 6:31:43 PM	00:12.24 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L F' D2 U B' F' D' R' B2 R2
9645	Jul 21, 2014 6:31:17 PM	00:13.35 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D F' D R F' D R2 F R2 D' L2
9644	Jul 21, 2014 6:30:49 PM	00:10.28 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 U2 B U F2 R F L2 D R' L' B2
9643	Jul 21, 2014 6:30:28 PM	00:10.05 U R2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D U' R' U' R' F' R B F R' B D2 U2
9642	Jul 21, 2014 6:29:50 PM	00:10.99 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 B' R' D' B D' R2 U2 B' F' R D'
9641	Jul 21, 2014 6:29:27 PM	00:10.07 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 F' U R F' L2 D B' R' L' D
9640	Jul 21, 2014 6:29:03 PM	00:12.47 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 D' U' F D' F' L U' F2 L2 D' R B'
9639	Jul 21, 2014 6:28:38 PM	00:15.02 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' U' L2 B R2 L2 U B U' F' R F2 R' U'
9638	Jul 21, 2014 6:28:09 PM	00:13.96 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B R U2 B2 F U' L' F2 U2 L U2
9637	Jul 21, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:11.95 D F2 D L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R' F D' R2 F' L2 F' D B' F
9636	Jul 21, 2014 6:27:22 PM	00:11.72 U B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B' U L B' R2 F D U R' F2 U2
9635	Jul 21, 2014 6:26:57 PM	00:13.60 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 D B2 R2 L2 B' L B' F' D2 R' D' R' U' F2 D2 R'
9634	Jul 21, 2014 6:24:24 PM	00:11.49 U L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B D B' D F' D' U R' L F'
9633	Jul 21, 2014 6:24:02 PM	00:11.66 U R2 U R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 F' R D' R2 B F' D' L' U' B U'
9632	Jul 21, 2014 6:23:32 PM	00:09.91 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 R' F D' B2 R L' B' R2 B2 U2 R2
9631	Jul 21, 2014 6:22:52 PM	00:14.09 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 B2 L B L2 U' R' D' U2
9630	Jul 21, 2014 6:22:20 PM	00:11.04 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D R' U' L2 F' D' R2 B L' F D U
9629	Jul 21, 2014 6:21:37 PM	00:12.76 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D R' L2 F D' L D2 B2 D2
9628	Jul 21, 2014 6:21:04 PM	00:11.28 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R U' F R F2 L' F U' L'
9627	Jul 21, 2014 6:20:30 PM	00:11.77 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B L U' B2 F L' D L2 D F' D
9626	Jul 21, 2014 6:19:07 PM	00:11.07 L2 U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 R2 U L2 F R B2 U2 L' B' D F U' B2 U'
9625	Jul 21, 2014 6:18:14 PM	00:13.52 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D B F2 U' R2 F2 L F D2 R' D
9624	Jul 21, 2014 6:17:44 PM	00:14.22 F2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F' D' B2 R2 L2 D2 F' R D2 U' L
9623	Jul 21, 2014 6:17:12 PM	00:11.32 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F D' U' L D R U2 L' D' F
9622	Jul 21, 2014 6:16:52 PM	00:11.14 U2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 L' B2 D' L2 B' L B F' D F' L'
9621	Jul 21, 2014 6:16:28 PM	00:12.35 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F U R2 L D R' B2 F L'
9620	Jul 21, 2014 6:16:04 PM	00:12.30 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D U' L2 B D2 L B R' F' U2 F' U R' U'
9619	Jul 21, 2014 6:15:25 PM	00:15.57 L2 D R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D B' D R D U L F' D' F2 R2 U
9618	Jul 21, 2014 6:14:58 PM	00:10.79 U F2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R B' L' U2 R' D' L2 U2 R' U2
9617	Jul 21, 2014 6:14:30 PM	00:10.25 D' F2 U R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B' L B2 U R2 L2 U B2 L D'
9616	Jul 21, 2014 6:14:03 PM	00:14.68 R2 D' U' R2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' U2 B F L2 D B' L U B' U2
9615	Jul 21, 2014 6:13:31 PM	00:14.18 R2 D B2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 B R' B2 D2 B' L' D2 B' D2 L2 U'
9614	Jul 21, 2014 6:12:45 PM	00:13.08 B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F' L2 D2 B' L B' F' D F2 U'
9613	Jul 21, 2014 6:12:23 PM	00:10.66 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U B U2 L2 D' L D U L' F L'
9612	Jul 21, 2014 6:12:01 PM	00:13.60 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D R' U' B F R U F D' B' L B2
9611	Jul 21, 2014 6:11:39 PM	00:12.04 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 F D L' D R2 D' R D B'
9610	Jul 21, 2014 6:11:18 PM	00:12.04 U B2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 L' F2 R' U2 B' L' F D2 B2 L'
9609	Jul 21, 2014 6:10:10 PM	00:14.57 R2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 L' U R L' U B2 R2 B' L D U'
9608	Jul 21, 2014 6:09:48 PM	00:12.27 D F2 D R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L' U F R2 L' F D' R2 L F2
9607	Jul 21, 2014 6:09:25 PM	00:10.42 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D B U F' D B' R' B2 L2 D R' U'
9606	Jul 21, 2014 6:08:58 PM	00:11.49 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R' U2 R U L F L U2 F2
9605	Jul 21, 2014 6:08:35 PM	00:12.06 D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R U' F D' R2 B' F2 R' U B U2
9604	Jul 21, 2014 6:08:11 PM	00:12.18 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L' D2 B' R2 U F U' B2 D F'
9603	Jul 21, 2014 6:07:47 PM	00:09.20 B2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B D R' B2 R' L2 B' U' R' D'
9602	Jul 21, 2014 6:07:27 PM	00:11.58 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D L2 B R L' B D2 R2 F U' L' U'
9601	Jul 21, 2014 6:06:50 PM	00:10.28 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L' U2 R U2 F R2 D U F D2
9600	Jul 21, 2014 4:14:33 PM	00:15.32 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 D R2 B2 D R U2 R U B D' L' D2 U R
9599	Jul 21, 2014 4:14:13 PM	00:10.85 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L' D U2 R2 U' B' F' R U2 B' D2
9598	Jul 21, 2014 4:13:53 PM	00:08.54 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R U' B2 F' U' L U' B' F
9597	Jul 21, 2014 4:13:33 PM	00:11.77 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 U F2 R L D2 U R2 F R2 L' B R' D
9596	Jul 21, 2014 4:13:04 PM	00:12.57 U L2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R' D2 B2 D' B R' L' U' L U
9595	Jul 21, 2014 4:12:41 PM	00:11.58 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' U' F2 L2 F' U2 L' F U R B' D U2 F
9594	Jul 21, 2014 4:12:17 PM	00:13.00 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B' L F' U F L B2 D' F L
9593	Jul 21, 2014 4:11:55 PM	00:11.47 F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L' D F R U2 L B' D U2 F2
9592	Jul 21, 2014 4:11:27 PM	00:14.32 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U L2 U F2 U' F L' B2 D' R B' U2 B' R' L2 U'
9591	Jul 21, 2014 4:11:06 PM	00:11.81 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F U' B2 R B' L' B' F2 U' B D
9590	Jul 21, 2014 4:10:37 PM	00:12.13 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R' B R' L B D2 B L D2 U' R'
9589	Jul 21, 2014 4:10:05 PM	00:09.93 L2 D' L2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R' D F2 R2 L' D' U
9588	Jul 21, 2014 4:09:35 PM	00:09.70	+2	D2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 D' B' U2 L F2 L2 B' U F' L2 D2
9587	Jul 21, 2014 4:09:05 PM	00:13.03 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D B2 U2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' U' R2 L D2 F D2 B U'
9586	Jul 21, 2014 4:08:46 PM	00:10.52 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 U R D U2 B2 F2 L B D2 U2 R
9585	Jul 21, 2014 3:05:15 PM	00:11.61 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 L R2 D F' L D F R D' B
9584	Jul 21, 2014 3:04:37 PM	00:16.15 B2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 U R2 B' L2 D F R U2 B R2 B2 F2 U
9583	Jul 21, 2014 3:04:11 PM	00:12.88 F2 U R2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 U' B R' D2 R2 D2 U F' D2
9582	Jul 21, 2014 3:03:19 PM	00:12.07 D2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 D F2 U' R U F R B' D B L' U' F' U
9581	Jul 21, 2014 3:02:57 PM	00:10.45 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L' B2 D' F D L2 D R2 L' D'
9580	Jul 21, 2014 3:02:34 PM	00:12.44 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D L' U R2 F' D' R' B' U2 L F D2
9579	Jul 21, 2014 3:02:13 PM	00:11.45 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R D F' L U R' L B L F2 L2
9578	Jul 21, 2014 3:01:52 PM	00:11.42 R2 L2 D L2 D' U L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R' F2 U B2 D' U' B R' F L2 U2
9577	Jul 21, 2014 3:01:31 PM	00:12.47 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U L B R' L2 B2 R' D F' R' U2
9576	Jul 21, 2014 3:01:11 PM	00:10.56 U2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U' R' B2 R' L F' L2 B2 R' D2
9575	Jul 21, 2014 3:00:47 PM	00:13.09 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R F2 L2 B' F D' B2 L' F R2 U2
9574	Jul 21, 2014 2:59:24 PM	00:11.85 D F2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R F D' F2 L2 D F2 D B'
9573	Jul 21, 2014 2:58:45 PM	00:13.38 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F' B2 D' F2 L' B D2 R' U' L U'
9572	Jul 21, 2014 2:58:10 PM	00:11.88 D2 U F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 F' L' F2 L2 B F U' L' D F2 U'
9571	Jul 21, 2014 2:57:45 PM	00:12.80 B2 D U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 L2 B' F' U2 R' F R2 D' R' D2
9570	Jul 21, 2014 2:57:22 PM	00:12.88 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F' L2 D' F2 D' L U' R F R L2
9569	Jul 21, 2014 2:57:03 PM	00:10.02 L2 D2 U R2 D F2 D F2 U F2 R2 F L U2 L2 B D' B2 R' L2
9568	Jul 21, 2014 2:56:26 PM	00:13.57 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 U F2 U' R' B' L2 U2 L B2 L F' D' B L2
9567	Jul 21, 2014 2:56:03 PM	00:12.14 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' F D' U' R2 L' B' D2 U B F' U'
9566	Jul 21, 2014 2:55:38 PM	00:13.75 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 B U2 B R U B' D R U2 L'
9565	Jul 21, 2014 2:55:14 PM	00:08.68 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F' L' D R2 B U R L' U' F' R2
9564	Jul 21, 2014 2:54:49 PM	00:11.00 U L2 F2 D L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 L' B' R2 B' R D R2 F' U' B L'
9563	Jul 21, 2014 2:54:28 PM	00:09.79 F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L' D' B2 R B' R' F' L2 B' D2 U'
9562	Jul 21, 2014 2:54:08 PM	00:09.90 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' R D' B' U' B2 L2 D' B2 L' D' U'
9561	Jul 21, 2014 2:53:44 PM	00:10.11 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F L' D' F2 R D2 R2 D2 L2 D'
9560	Jul 21, 2014 2:53:24 PM	00:10.78 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R D L' U' R2 L' U' L B L' U'
9559	Jul 21, 2014 2:53:04 PM	00:10.85 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 R' D2 B' R' L F2 L' D R U2
9558	Jul 21, 2014 2:52:40 PM	00:13.62 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 U' B2 D B' L' U2 B F' U
9557	Jul 21, 2014 2:52:02 PM	00:15.35 B2 D B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U B L' U' L U' R L' D2 F R' U2
9556	Jul 21, 2014 2:51:37 PM	00:12.27 U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 B2 R' D' F' L2 U2 L' B L B' R
9555	Jul 21, 2014 2:51:19 PM	00:10.62 L2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 L D' B' U L2 F L2 D2 U' R D
9554	Jul 21, 2014 2:50:47 PM	00:14.31 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 U R2 L2 U2 R U' B' F' D B2 R2 D R' L2
9553	Jul 21, 2014 2:49:51 PM	00:13.25 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D L2 B L' D' U' F2 R' B F2 L2 U2
9552	Jul 21, 2014 2:49:16 PM	00:13.41 R2 F2 U B2 F2 D F2 D R2 D U' L' U' R2 B D F2 D2 L U F2
9551	Jul 21, 2014 2:48:50 PM	00:12.92 D' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B' U L' B' U2 L D2 F R' D
9550	Jul 21, 2014 2:48:25 PM	00:14.43 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L F L2 D U' R' F L D' L2 U2
9549	Jul 21, 2014 2:48:04 PM	00:10.95 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 D2 R' D R' D U2 B D' L B R
9548	Jul 21, 2014 2:47:40 PM	00:10.47 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L' U R' F L2 D' L B2 D' R' U'
9547	Jul 21, 2014 2:47:01 PM	00:14.54 L2 U2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F' U2 R2 D' F2 U R B' D2 L U
9546	Jul 21, 2014 2:46:39 PM	00:11.86 D R2 U L2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D B D' F R U B D2 U' L' F2
9545	Jul 21, 2014 2:46:17 PM	00:12.00 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' F2 R' L D B2 U' F' U2 F2 R B U'
9544	Jul 21, 2014 2:45:58 PM	00:09.66 U2 R2 U F2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 L U' L2 F U2 F L B' U'
9543	Jul 21, 2014 2:45:25 PM	00:15.30 D' R2 D U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' R' F' U' F D2 R2 D2 B' R F'
9542	Jul 21, 2014 2:45:03 PM	00:12.04 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' L U2 B2 D L' B' F' U F' U
9541	Jul 21, 2014 2:44:39 PM	00:12.31 U F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 U F R L' B' L B2 R L B2 L'
9540	Jul 21, 2014 2:44:18 PM	00:10.30 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' F U R F2 D' U' B' D' U'
9539	Jul 21, 2014 2:43:56 PM	00:13.60 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 L U' R2 L2 U' R' B F' D' R'
9538	Jul 21, 2014 2:43:34 PM	00:12.38 U' F2 L2 D R2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B R' F D2 F' D L F' L' U'
9537	Jul 21, 2014 2:43:10 PM	00:11.52 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F U L2 U R' D' B' U L B U'
9536	Jul 21, 2014 2:42:49 PM	00:10.78 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F' D' R2 U R' D' R2 B' F2 R'
9535	Jul 21, 2014 2:41:20 PM	00:11.34 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F U L D2 R D B' D2 F2 R' D
9534	Jul 21, 2014 2:40:38 PM	00:10.92 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' F' D2 L U2 B' U' R' D' L' F2 D'
9533	Jul 21, 2014 2:39:48 PM	00:09.81 D' B2 L2 D B2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 L B D' F R' U' R2
9532	Jul 21, 2014 2:39:20 PM	00:10.44 L2 D' U' R2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D B R' U R L2 F2 D' F D2 R U'
9531	Jul 21, 2014 2:38:46 PM	00:11.67 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 R' F D2 L U' B' U B' F2 D' U'
9530	Jul 21, 2014 2:38:07 PM	00:12.49 D F2 D R2 D F2 D L2 F2 R2 D R' D2 L2 F L2 U' R' B' D' B D'
9529	Jul 21, 2014 2:37:31 PM	00:14.53 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' R' D2 U' R2 B2 F D' F D2 R U2
9528	Jul 21, 2014 2:37:08 PM	00:11.83 L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B U F' R B' L2 D B2 D L D
9527	Jul 21, 2014 2:36:44 PM	00:13.45 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U R B' U L2 B' D2 L2 U F
9526	Jul 21, 2014 2:35:51 PM	00:12.34 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L' F D L' F D' B D U2 L D'
9525	Jul 21, 2014 2:35:23 PM	00:12.17 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L D' U R B' D' U' R' D2 B' R2 U2
9524	Jul 21, 2014 2:34:56 PM	00:13.22 D' R2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 L D' L2 U F L2 F2 D L2 B'
9523	Jul 21, 2014 2:34:13 PM	00:13.00 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R B' L' F2 R D U B L' U
9522	Jul 21, 2014 2:33:30 PM	00:11.65 D2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B' L2 U' F' R U' L U B' D' U2
9521	Jul 21, 2014 2:33:07 PM	00:11.38 U R2 U L2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F' U' L' D' U R' B F' U2 F
9520	Jul 21, 2014 2:32:41 PM	00:10.01 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R' L2 B' U B2 U2 L2 D' F U2
9519	Jul 21, 2014 2:32:18 PM	00:09.87 U' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 R U L U' R' D2 B U F2 R2
9518	Jul 21, 2014 2:31:55 PM	00:13.51 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F R2 B L U' R B R U' B2 U2
9517	Jul 21, 2014 2:30:51 PM	00:11.87 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 L2 F' U2 R2 U2 R2 D' L U R2 F'
9516	Jul 21, 2014 2:30:25 PM	00:11.35 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F U' B' F L B2 F R2 L' F' U
9515	Jul 21, 2014 2:29:01 PM	00:11.43 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 R2 D F' R' U R F2 D2 B' U2 F' R' D'
9514	Jul 21, 2014 2:27:30 PM	00:13.68 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B R' L' D' B2 U' B R F L' B2 U'
9513	Jul 21, 2014 2:26:38 PM	00:14.07 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U' F' U' R2 L' D' R B2 L' D F U
9512	Jul 21, 2014 2:26:11 PM	00:13.04 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D U2 F2 D L2 F D B' R F U' L F2 U2 L' U2
9511	Jul 21, 2014 2:25:41 PM	00:13.01 U L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L F' R' L' U' L D' R2 F D U'
9510	Jul 21, 2014 2:25:16 PM	00:11.30 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 U F L' D B2 R' D U F' U2 B' D'
9509	Jul 21, 2014 2:24:44 PM	00:11.60 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 L F' R' B D2 L U B2 L' D' U
9508	Jul 21, 2014 2:24:12 PM	00:11.96 U F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U F2 U2 B' F' U L' B2 D2 U2 B R' L2
9507	Jul 21, 2014 2:23:45 PM	00:12.17 F2 U R2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B U L' D' R' L' D2 L B' F
9506	Jul 21, 2014 2:23:00 PM	00:11.71 U F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B' R' D' B2 U' R' U B' D'
9505	Jul 21, 2014 2:22:17 PM	00:15.08 L2 F2 D F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B' R L' U F L2 D2 R' F' R2 L2
9504	Jul 21, 2014 2:21:48 PM	00:15.10 F2 D U2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 B F2 L U L2 D' F2 L U' B2
9503	Jul 21, 2014 2:21:16 PM	00:12.25 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 L U' L' D2 L F' U L2 B' R' D'
9502	Jul 21, 2014 2:19:28 PM	00:11.31 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' L' D' U L' B2 R' L D2 F' D'
9501	Jul 21, 2014 2:18:08 PM	00:11.67 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L' U2 L2 F2 D L U' B' F' R2
9500	Jul 21, 2014 2:17:42 PM	00:12.16 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D F2 D2 U L D F2 L F' R' L2 D R B' U'
9499	Jul 21, 2014 2:17:00 PM	00:10.92 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D U' R2 F L D L U2 L2 U2 F' U L U
9498	Jul 21, 2014 2:16:31 PM	00:12.30 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R' F' L' D' B2 R' F2 R' B R2
9497	Jul 21, 2014 2:16:06 PM	00:14.41 U' F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R D' B' D' R' B F L B2 L U'
9496	Jul 21, 2014 2:15:38 PM	00:12.12 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 U R' L' F U
9495	Jul 21, 2014 2:15:10 PM	00:11.99 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B R' U L D L' D F D' F'
9494	Jul 21, 2014 2:14:38 PM	00:11.66 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D B D L' U' L' B' D F' U' F'
9493	Jul 21, 2014 2:14:16 PM	00:12.03 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R F2 R2 B R' B' L F U' R2
9492	Jul 21, 2014 2:13:39 PM	00:15.10 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 D R2 B U' F2 L D' R F' L' U2 L U'
9491	Jul 21, 2014 2:13:16 PM	00:12.37 D R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U L' D2 U2 R' B' F2 L' U' R L'
9490	Jul 21, 2014 2:12:44 PM	00:12.76 D L2 U L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U R U2 L B' D2 L' D L' D' R
9489	Jul 21, 2014 2:11:31 PM	00:11.26 D L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 B U R' U R2 D F R2 B2 D L
9488	Jul 21, 2014 2:11:08 PM	00:11.93 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 D L' B F U F2 U2 F2 L
9487	Jul 21, 2014 2:10:21 PM	00:13.07 D' L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R' F' L' F2 R2 F2 U F' D R2 U'
9486	Jul 21, 2014 2:09:58 PM	00:12.15 U B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D F2 D R D B' D U B2 L F' L D2
9485	Jul 21, 2014 2:08:31 PM	00:12.96 R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 R B' U' R B2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 U
9484	Jul 21, 2014 2:08:07 PM	00:11.46 B2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D U' R D2 L2 B2 U R U2 F' L2
9483	Jul 21, 2014 2:07:43 PM	00:13.73 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 B R2 L2 U B' D' U2 F' U R' U'
9482	Jul 21, 2014 2:07:16 PM	00:13.07 R2 F2 D R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U R' F2 U' B F D R B L D' B2 U2
9481	Jul 21, 2014 2:06:54 PM	00:12.33 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F' D2 L B2 L2 B' F2 R' U' F2 D'
9480	Jul 21, 2014 2:05:37 PM	00:11.25 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' U R2 B' F' R' F' D B' R' L'
9479	Jul 21, 2014 2:05:11 PM	00:11.66 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L B F D' B U' F L' F2 D L2
9478	Jul 21, 2014 2:04:46 PM	00:12.70 D' L2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 U' B' R L2 F' L' D' R2 F' L2 B' D
9477	Jul 21, 2014 2:04:19 PM	00:14.29 B2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 L B L2 F' R U2 L' D' U L' U
9476	Jul 21, 2014 2:03:46 PM	00:11.20 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D U' B' D2 B2 L F' R D' U2 B U
9475	Jul 20, 2014 11:22:42 PM	00:13.03 B2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B' D F2 L' U' R' F D' R' F D
9474	Jul 20, 2014 11:22:20 PM	00:11.88 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 L' R2 B2 F' D R' L' F' R2 B2
9473	Jul 20, 2014 11:21:57 PM	00:12.82 R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' L' F' D' B' R' U R L' B' L' U'
9472	Jul 20, 2014 11:21:34 PM	00:12.10 D U B2 U B2 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 F' L2 F D2 L' B F2 U2 F L' U'
9471	Jul 20, 2014 11:21:12 PM	00:10.58 R2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R D' L F L' B' R2 U' F' U2
9470	Jul 20, 2014 11:20:15 PM	00:13.43 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F' U' R' U2 L B2 D
9469	Jul 20, 2014 11:19:51 PM	00:12.43 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' F L' B F2 U2 L' F' R F2 L' U'
9468	Jul 20, 2014 11:19:31 PM	00:09.97 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' L' D' R F' R2 F2 D R' D U
9467	Jul 20, 2014 11:19:01 PM	00:12.12 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B' D2 L F R B2 F' D R2 L'
9466	Jul 20, 2014 11:18:34 PM	00:11.51 B2 D F2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U F' D F' L B F R D' L
9465	Jul 20, 2014 11:18:06 PM	00:14.54 D' F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D B2 R' F' U2 B' R D B D L' D'
9464	Jul 20, 2014 11:17:38 PM	00:11.90 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B R L' U' L U B2 U2 F D2 U'
9463	Jul 20, 2014 11:17:15 PM	00:12.30 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' L' F2 D' L2 F D' U' B2 L U'
9462	Jul 20, 2014 11:16:54 PM	00:11.21 L2 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 L' U2 L D2 F' L' U B U R D'
9461	Jul 20, 2014 11:16:28 PM	00:16.21 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 U' R U2 B L' B U2 B F' U2
9460	Jul 20, 2014 11:15:59 PM	00:14.55 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L' B' R' B U' L2 U' L D' R'
9459	Jul 20, 2014 11:15:36 PM	00:11.50 L2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B' R B2 F L2 F2 L U' B' R
9458	Jul 20, 2014 11:15:07 PM	00:14.48 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F U F' L U' L2 F' R' U R2 U
9457	Jul 20, 2014 11:14:43 PM	00:12.58 L2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 D F' R' F' L F
9456	Jul 20, 2014 11:14:17 PM	00:11.79 B2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' U' F L B U B' L2 U R L' D
9455	Jul 20, 2014 11:11:46 PM	00:22.78 U B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' U L B D R' D2 B D' B' R2 F'
9454	Jul 20, 2014 11:11:05 PM	00:18.47 B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 F' D B' L F' U2 L D R2 F2 R
9453	Jul 20, 2014 11:10:26 PM	00:17.27 D' B2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' L' U F R F D F U2 B L2 D'
9452	Jul 20, 2014 11:09:51 PM	00:16.86 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' U2 F2 R' B' L2 F R D' L F2 U B U'
9451	Jul 20, 2014 11:09:19 PM	00:21.34 U2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 U F R2 L' D2 B' D2 L' D' U L F2
9450	Jul 20, 2014 11:07:56 PM	00:19.11 D F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B' R' L2 D' B D' R F2 L' B'
9449	Jul 20, 2014 11:07:23 PM	00:18.92 U' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' R' B D' B' D' F' D' L' D2
9448	Jul 20, 2014 11:06:45 PM	00:16.55 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F R B' U L' D U' R L2 B2
9447	Jul 20, 2014 11:06:07 PM	00:16.45 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U F L' U R2 B' R F' L' B' D
9446	Jul 20, 2014 11:05:34 PM	00:22.66 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 R' D' B L U' B2 L'
9445	Jul 20, 2014 11:04:59 PM	00:18.34 D' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L' D F' D B2 L F2 L2 F D L
9444	Jul 20, 2014 11:04:29 PM	00:17.31 F2 R2 U L2 D U F2 U R2 L2 D F' D' U F2 D2 B L B' D2 L2
9443	Jul 20, 2014 11:03:38 PM	00:20.03 D B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R' F' U' B2 F2 U' R B L' F L2
9442	Jul 20, 2014 11:03:05 PM	00:21.18 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L' U' B L' F' U2 B2 U' B'
9441	Jul 20, 2014 11:02:19 PM	00:16.73 B2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U F' R' U R' D2 L D R L B' U'
9440	Jul 20, 2014 11:01:45 PM	00:19.91 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 D L' B2 F2 U B' L B D' R2 B
9439	Jul 20, 2014 11:01:19 PM	00:15.87 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L F2 D' U L'
9438	Jul 20, 2014 11:00:37 PM	00:18.52 U2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 L' B' F L F' L' F R2 L U2
9437	Jul 20, 2014 11:00:08 PM	00:15.98 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 R' F D F2 L' D B' F R' L2 D
9436	Jul 20, 2014 10:59:39 PM	00:19.45 U2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' F' L' F' R U F' L2 D' R' U L'
9435	Jul 20, 2014 10:59:03 PM	00:14.97 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' B F2 D R' U R2 L D U2 R' U'
9434	Jul 20, 2014 10:58:34 PM	00:18.09 D' B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R B2 R' L' F' R2 D R' B2 R'
9433	Jul 20, 2014 10:58:04 PM	00:15.18 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U R2 U2 F' D2 B U L2 D2 L B U R
9432	Jul 20, 2014 10:57:33 PM	00:21.35 L2 D2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U B' U R' L B' F2 D L2 B2 F
9431	Jul 20, 2014 10:56:54 PM	00:22.20 R2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U R' U2 B' F' U L2 F' L D2 L2 U2
9430	Jul 20, 2014 10:55:37 PM	00:17.76 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 U2 F2 U' F' R2 L F2 U R' B' D2 B' F2
9429	Jul 20, 2014 10:54:48 PM	00:17.74 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D F D2 F2 R' B2 L B' F L D
9428	Jul 20, 2014 10:54:14 PM	00:18.69 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 L' U F R2 U' B2 U' F L' B
9427	Jul 20, 2014 10:53:36 PM	00:17.37 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R F' L B2 F D F D2 U2 F2 U2
9426	Jul 20, 2014 10:53:00 PM	00:16.92 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R' L' U' R B' U F2 R L U'
9425	Jul 20, 2014 10:52:23 PM	00:23.71 U L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U B2 L D' B' R' B F' U' B R L'
9424	Jul 20, 2014 10:51:48 PM	00:17.97 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 F L B' D' R2 D U2 F L D U2
9423	Jul 20, 2014 10:51:21 PM	00:16.25 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U L' F R2 L' D' F D2 F U L'
9422	Jul 20, 2014 10:50:53 PM	00:15.47 B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L' F D' B R2 D B2 D R B' D2
9421	Jul 20, 2014 10:50:02 PM	00:16.87 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 D L2 D2 U' B2 L' U F D L U R2 D' U' L2
9420	Jul 20, 2014 10:49:24 PM	00:17.81 R2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 D' B' F' D' B' R U2 L2 U' R2 U'
9419	Jul 20, 2014 10:48:55 PM	00:17.45 R2 D' U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 F D L' B R L2 D' B' U F
9418	Jul 20, 2014 10:48:25 PM	00:18.68 B2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' R' D U F L' D R' U2 F' R D'
9417	Jul 20, 2014 10:47:48 PM	00:18.35 R2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' U R' L D B' D L D F U'
9416	Jul 20, 2014 10:47:18 PM	00:19.25 R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D U B2 U L' F' R2 F2 R' U B' D' U' L' B
9415	Jul 20, 2014 10:45:47 PM	00:18.34 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D R2 U2 R2 B' R L' B' L F2 L F R' D'
9414	Jul 20, 2014 10:45:06 PM	00:19.91 F2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' R B' L' B2 L' F' R2 U' F L
9413	Jul 20, 2014 10:44:29 PM	00:20.07 D R2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 B L F2 R2 D L2 F2 L' D' L U'
9412	Jul 20, 2014 10:44:00 PM	00:17.02 L2 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 D R2 B F' D' L D2 R' F' D2 B2 D2 U'
9411	Jul 20, 2014 10:43:30 PM	00:18.94 U2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 R' B' R2 F2 U L U' F2 D U
9410	Jul 20, 2014 10:42:57 PM	00:18.86 L2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 U L' U R2 L2 B2 D2 U' B L D2
9409	Jul 20, 2014 10:42:23 PM	00:20.68 F2 R2 D' U R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L' F' U2 B R B F' D' L D U'
9408	Jul 20, 2014 10:41:52 PM	00:19.48 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U2 R B2 L2 F D R L2 U B2 L2 U2
9407	Jul 20, 2014 10:41:21 PM	00:14.93 U' F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 R' F' R' D2 R' B F' L
9406	Jul 20, 2014 10:38:17 PM	00:14.83 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U B R' L2 D B R' B2 D' U' L
9405	Jul 20, 2014 10:37:23 PM	00:18.30 D R2 U B2 D B2 F2 D F2 U' R' B U2 B' U' F' L' B' L D' L2 U2
9404	Jul 20, 2014 10:36:48 PM	00:20.68 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 B' L' U2 B' U2 F' D R' U L U
9403	Jul 20, 2014 10:36:19 PM	00:18.97 D2 R2 U L2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 D' B' R L2 B2 F2 D' R2 L F2 L' U2
9402	Jul 20, 2014 10:35:48 PM	00:15.89 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' L' B L2 U' R2 B' R' L' F R'
9401	Jul 20, 2014 10:35:21 PM	00:15.19 L2 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D R' B' L' U R2 L2 U F R D2
9400	Jul 20, 2014 10:14:33 PM	00:09.89	+2	L2 U R2 U F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R U' B L2 F' R' B' L' D2 U'
9399	Jul 20, 2014 10:14:05 PM	00:12.29 L2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 U' L2 U L' F' R' U' R2 L' D2 F2 U' F U'
9398	Jul 20, 2014 10:13:40 PM	00:14.05 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U' F U' L D2 U' F' D R'
9397	Jul 20, 2014 10:13:09 PM	00:10.55 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 L' D L' B' U2 R' D R2 F R2 L2
9396	Jul 20, 2014 10:12:32 PM	00:13.33 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U2 R B2 L F2 U F' L' D' F2 L
9395	Jul 20, 2014 10:12:01 PM	00:12.38 U2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F' R U2 L F R' B L D R2 D2
9394	Jul 20, 2014 10:11:42 PM	00:09.86 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D R2 L2 D U L' U R' B F2 U' R' L2 U R' L
9393	Jul 20, 2014 10:11:19 PM	00:14.02 L2 D2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R2 B' L2 B' R2 L' D2 R U2 B' U'
9392	Jul 20, 2014 10:10:48 PM	00:12.89 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' F D R U2 R' F2 U' R' U'
9391	Jul 20, 2014 10:10:26 PM	00:12.69 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 U' B L D F2 R' D2 B' R2 F2 L U'
9390	Jul 20, 2014 10:09:03 PM	00:13.29 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' R B L' U' F U2 L' F2 L'
9389	Jul 20, 2014 10:08:28 PM	00:11.49 B2 D U B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U' L' D' R U B' D' B2 D' L' D'
9388	Jul 20, 2014 10:08:02 PM	00:13.12 U B2 D B2 U R2 U B2 D' U' R D B' L' U F' R' B D' L' F' D
9387	Jul 20, 2014 10:07:35 PM	00:13.40 D B2 D F2 L2 U F2 D L2 U F D2 R' F R F' L' D2 B L D2
9386	Jul 20, 2014 10:07:09 PM	00:13.86 B2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 F R F D F D U' F D F2 U'
9385	Jul 20, 2014 10:06:34 PM	00:15.15 B2 U F2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 U L U R2 B' F2 D' B L2 B D' L'
9384	Jul 20, 2014 10:06:13 PM	00:11.37 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 L' F' D F' R' F' R' U2 R' U
9383	Jul 20, 2014 10:05:49 PM	00:14.12 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F' U R' D L' F' L' B L' B D'
9382	Jul 20, 2014 10:05:24 PM	00:08.95 D R2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B L2 D R2 B R2 L' D' L B' U'
9381	Jul 20, 2014 10:05:01 PM	00:12.14 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 B D' L' U2 L F' U' R' B D
9380	Jul 20, 2014 10:04:00 PM	00:14.05 U L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L' R2 F' D2 F L2 B U F L
9379	Jul 20, 2014 10:03:29 PM	00:12.09 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B' L B' D' R L2 F' U2
9378	Jul 20, 2014 10:03:02 PM	00:12.78 U' F2 D2 U R2 D U2 R2 F2 U F' R2 B2 R' L D' B' D2 R U'
9377	Jul 20, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:11.42 U' B2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B' D L U' B2 D F R2 B U'
9376	Jul 20, 2014 10:02:19 PM	00:11.39 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 B2 L B' F2 D2 B2 U' B' F L' F
9375	Jul 20, 2014 10:01:48 PM	00:12.72 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U F2 L D2 B D R' U2 B' F' U' R'
9374	Jul 20, 2014 10:01:23 PM	00:13.41 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' U' B' D L2 U R' D' R2 B2 L' F U'
9373	Jul 20, 2014 10:00:53 PM	00:12.28 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 B' L F R2 B' F' D' L U' R U'
9372	Jul 20, 2014 10:00:27 PM	00:09.23 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 L' F U B' U' B' D' B2 L' U
9371	Jul 20, 2014 10:00:03 PM	00:13.71 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B L' B U2 L B U L D' U'
9370	Jul 20, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:09.57 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U L' B R' D F2 U2 R U F L U2
9369	Jul 20, 2014 9:59:08 PM	00:13.85 D' F2 D R2 D L2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 B D F' R' F' U R2 L2 F L'
9368	Jul 20, 2014 9:58:47 PM	00:12.18 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D U2 L2 U' B' U' R D B D' F' R' F' D'
9367	Jul 20, 2014 9:58:15 PM	00:14.36 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D F R B F' U2 B' L' D L B' U
9366	Jul 20, 2014 9:57:52 PM	00:11.30 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F' R U' B R U L U' F2 U'
9365	Jul 20, 2014 9:57:09 PM	00:12.48 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L B' R F L' B R' B' L' B
9364	Jul 20, 2014 9:56:46 PM	00:10.52 U' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D B' F' R F' U' F' U B' F2 U2
9363	Jul 20, 2014 9:56:24 PM	00:10.76 B2 U R2 D' U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F R' B2 F' D' L2 U R B2 U'
9362	Jul 20, 2014 9:56:00 PM	00:12.64 R2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D L2 B' L F L2 D' L' U2 F' R D' U2
9361	Jul 20, 2014 9:55:13 PM	00:12.37 R2 D2 U B2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B' R' D' U R F2 L' U2 B' U'
9360	Jul 20, 2014 9:54:47 PM	00:11.12 L2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R L' D' U' F' R2 U B D R2 L'
9359	Jul 20, 2014 9:54:25 PM	00:08.82 F2 D2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' R F2 L' B R2 B F2 L D' F U'
9358	Jul 20, 2014 9:54:04 PM	00:10.32 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 L2 F' U B' L U' L B2 D2 U' B'
9357	Jul 20, 2014 9:53:41 PM	00:12.56 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 B U2 F2 U' L' B' F' D L2 D2
9356	Jul 20, 2014 9:53:19 PM	00:11.85 B2 D R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 R2 D R D B' F' R B F' R' U' L
9355	Jul 20, 2014 9:52:53 PM	00:12.84 U B2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U R F' L U' B F2 R2 U B D L2
9354	Jul 20, 2014 9:52:28 PM	00:13.02 L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F L D2 B2 L2 B D2 R' B2 F2 U2
9353	Jul 20, 2014 9:52:07 PM	00:10.76 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 U F2 L F' D' B2 R' B D2 R2 L' B2 U'
9352	Jul 20, 2014 9:51:10 PM	00:12.31 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B' L2 U' F R D' F' D' B2 L' U'
9351	Jul 20, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:13.68 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F' R D F' L' B' R2 D' R2 U' R2
9350	Jul 20, 2014 9:50:18 PM	00:11.72 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U' R' U L2 F' L2 B2 R F L2 B U'
9349	Jul 20, 2014 9:49:57 PM	00:10.93 L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 U' B2 L F' U B R' U2 L D2 B
9348	Jul 20, 2014 9:49:33 PM	00:14.61 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D' F' L B U R F' L D' B D2 U2
9347	Jul 20, 2014 9:49:06 PM	00:12.76 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R U2 B D R' F D' B2 U L'
9346	Jul 20, 2014 9:48:40 PM	00:12.65 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R' D F L F D R D U' F' D
9345	Jul 20, 2014 9:48:05 PM	00:14.74 D2 L2 D R2 U F2 L2 D R2 U' R' B' F R2 B' L' D' R2 F2 D' U'
9344	Jul 20, 2014 9:47:44 PM	00:11.16 R2 D' B2 L2 D' U R2 F2 U' R2 U' B' D' F R' F R B' D R F' U2
9343	Jul 20, 2014 9:47:16 PM	00:14.05 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L F R B U' F' D' F2 R D
9342	Jul 20, 2014 9:46:55 PM	00:12.29 U2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 D' U' F2 U L' B' L D R2 B' D2 R' L2 F2 U'
9341	Jul 20, 2014 9:46:18 PM	00:13.88 D F2 R2 F2 U R2 U R2 B2 L2 B' R' D' B2 D' B' U' R B' U'
9340	Jul 20, 2014 9:45:50 PM	00:12.89 U L2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F' D' B F D2 R' L F' U R2
9339	Jul 20, 2014 9:45:24 PM	00:14.00 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 D2 F D' L2 B D R U' F' U B2 U2
9338	Jul 20, 2014 9:45:01 PM	00:14.16 D2 B2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' U B L F D' L B2 D
9337	Jul 20, 2014 9:44:35 PM	00:14.46 F2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L' B R L' F' U2 B D' B' U'
9336	Jul 20, 2014 9:44:14 PM	00:10.66 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R' U' B' F U' L B L' F L' U'
9335	Jul 20, 2014 9:43:49 PM	00:12.52 U F2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' U' B2 R' B2 U F2 D' B R' B' D2 U'
9334	Jul 20, 2014 9:43:24 PM	00:13.20 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U F U' B F2 L' D2 U' F' D' B' L
9333	Jul 20, 2014 9:43:01 PM	00:12.95 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F' D2 R U2 B D R B' L B U'
9332	Jul 20, 2014 9:42:39 PM	00:13.33 F2 U' R2 L2 U R2 D U' L2 D2 R2 F D B2 R B R2 U B D2 L' U2
9331	Jul 20, 2014 9:42:12 PM	00:11.47 U2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 L R2 U R L' B F2 D2 L F U2
9330	Jul 20, 2014 9:41:43 PM	00:14.48 D R2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R' U' L B R' U2 R2 D2 U' B' D'
9329	Jul 20, 2014 9:41:16 PM	00:12.36 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D' U B2 R' D' U' F2 L D
9328	Jul 20, 2014 9:40:54 PM	00:10.27 D R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B D R' D R2 D R' L D' L U2
9327	Jul 20, 2014 9:40:27 PM	00:15.28 B2 U L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D B' R' L U L D F2 L2 B' R'
9326	Jul 20, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:11.91 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B R D' U R' D L2 D' B L U'
9325	Jul 20, 2014 9:39:38 PM	00:12.96 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U L' D U2 F' U2 B U' F' R F2
9324	Jul 20, 2014 9:39:13 PM	00:12.66 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 R L2 F D2 F U' B L2 D R'
9323	Jul 20, 2014 9:38:52 PM	00:11.93 F2 D L2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' B' D2 R U' B R F2 D2 L' D2
9322	Jul 20, 2014 9:38:27 PM	00:12.78 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R' U2 F D2 F' D' B' F' D' B' U'
9321	Jul 20, 2014 9:38:04 PM	00:13.00 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 F2 D' L B R2 F' D' B U
9320	Jul 20, 2014 9:37:37 PM	00:12.57 U B2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B U' R2 B' L' D L2 D U2 L
9319	Jul 20, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:12.31 D2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R F R2 L' D' L B U2 R' B2 D'
9318	Jul 20, 2014 9:36:45 PM	00:14.26 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 B U' F2 R' L' B D U' L B'
9317	Jul 20, 2014 9:36:23 PM	00:10.42 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R D R2 U' F U2 F2 L
9316	Jul 20, 2014 9:36:01 PM	00:11.89 D2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R B2 U F' R F R B' L2 B' U'
9315	Jul 20, 2014 9:35:32 PM	00:10.65 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L' B' R2 B R2 B' U L D L2
9314	Jul 20, 2014 9:35:04 PM	00:13.76 U B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R D B' L2 U B2 F' L2 D2 U2 L
9313	Jul 20, 2014 9:34:33 PM	00:12.35 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U R2 B' D F' R' F' L' D' B' D' R2
9312	Jul 20, 2014 9:34:09 PM	00:12.89 D R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 R F2 D R' D' U' B' F2 L D' U'
9311	Jul 20, 2014 9:33:46 PM	00:12.04 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 R' B2 F2 R B' D' R B2 U2
9310	Jul 20, 2014 9:31:46 PM	00:11.50 R2 B2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L' B2 F R2 D' R' U2 F R2 D'
9309	Jul 20, 2014 9:31:18 PM	00:12.74 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U F' D' F U' B' L' D' L2 D2 L2
9308	Jul 20, 2014 9:30:55 PM	00:10.53 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D B2 D B2 D2 L' U' R2 U2 B U B R' L' U
9307	Jul 20, 2014 9:30:31 PM	00:13.21 R2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 U R F' L2 D U L2 B2 F' D2 F'
9306	Jul 20, 2014 9:29:50 PM	00:12.73 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' B' U' F' R B U' F' U2 B R' D'
9305	Jul 20, 2014 9:28:58 PM	00:12.08 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 B U B2 U B F2 R D2 B2 L D'
9304	Jul 20, 2014 9:28:29 PM	00:11.75 D' L2 D R2 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 U' R F' R' D L2 F' U2 R' B F
9303	Jul 20, 2014 9:27:56 PM	00:10.93 D' F2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D U L U B L2 D2 F R2 F D
9302	Jul 20, 2014 9:27:34 PM	00:12.52 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 B' D F R2 F U2 R2 U B2 R' U2
9301	Jul 20, 2014 9:27:10 PM	00:12.29 U2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B' R D B' L D' L2 B' U2 B2 L
9300	Jul 20, 2014 6:35:10 PM	00:18.83 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 R F' R2 U' B' U F2 U2 L D U'
9299	Jul 20, 2014 6:34:32 PM	00:18.70 L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B L D2 B2 D2 R2 D' R B' R' U
9298	Jul 20, 2014 6:33:55 PM	00:18.52 D L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R B' R' F D2 R F D F' R' U2
9297	Jul 20, 2014 6:32:44 PM	00:17.46 R2 L2 D F2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R' B F2 R' U' F' L' D F R U2
9296	Jul 20, 2014 6:32:09 PM	00:20.24 D' L2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' D R B' R D2 L D L F' U'
9295	Jul 20, 2014 6:31:25 PM	00:16.59 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 B D' R2 D' R' L2 B D' B R
9294	Jul 20, 2014 6:29:54 PM	00:20.46 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U L2 D' U2 F2 L U' B' F' L D2 F R' B' F R'
9293	Jul 20, 2014 6:29:20 PM	00:18.29 D' B2 R2 F2 U B2 U L2 D R2 U R D U L F U' R2 B' R D2 U'
9292	Jul 20, 2014 6:28:49 PM	00:15.11 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' U' R2 D' R F D2 B U' F D L' B U2
9291	Jul 20, 2014 6:28:11 PM	00:17.79 B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L D B F' U2 B2 R L D B' U'
9290	Jul 20, 2014 6:27:36 PM	00:15.63 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L B2 F L2 F R' L2 F2 U R' D2
9289	Jul 20, 2014 6:26:57 PM	00:18.21 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' U' B' L' D2 B U R2 F U2 R' B2 U'
9288	Jul 20, 2014 6:23:26 PM	00:18.92 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R F2 U F L2 B R2 F2 U'
9287	Jul 20, 2014 6:22:42 PM	00:16.86 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' U B D2 L' D B' D2 F' L' D
9286	Jul 20, 2014 6:20:56 PM	00:13.57 B2 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 R' F' R' B2 D F' R D L
9285	Jul 20, 2014 6:19:54 PM	00:20.17 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F' R D2 L D2 B2 D2 F' U2 L2 D'
9284	Jul 20, 2014 6:18:32 PM	00:20.01 U F2 L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U' B2 U' F' D B' R' B' R2 B2 F D2 R
9283	Jul 20, 2014 6:17:32 PM	00:15.22 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 R D U B D L2 F' L' U F D2
9282	Jul 20, 2014 6:16:12 PM	00:23.10 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' D B' U' L' F2 D R U' B U2
9281	Jul 20, 2014 6:14:37 PM	00:16.80 R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 U' B U' R' B F D B L2 F'
9280	Jul 20, 2014 6:13:56 PM	00:18.19 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D F2 L B' F' U2 F R2 D' L2 B' R'
9279	Jul 20, 2014 6:13:02 PM	00:14.12 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 U2 L2 B' F' L' B' D2 U2 B R' U' L D2
9278	Jul 20, 2014 6:12:19 PM	00:16.52 R2 U' F2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F' D U2 R' L' D B' F L2
9277	Jul 20, 2014 6:11:37 PM	00:17.79 D' U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B' U2 L B2 R2 F' L B R2 U'
9276	Jul 20, 2014 6:11:10 PM	00:15.30 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L F' U' R2 L' B L2 F2 U R' L'
9275	Jul 20, 2014 6:10:10 PM	00:20.36 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' R D L2 F R2 F' D2 F D'
9274	Jul 20, 2014 6:09:40 PM	00:17.34 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L U L' B' F' L B2 D' U' F2 U'
9273	Jul 20, 2014 6:09:05 PM	00:21.40 U R2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L' D F' L2 F U2 B2 D F D U2
9272	Jul 20, 2014 6:08:25 PM	00:19.39 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L U F R' F2 U B2 R' B L' U
9271	Jul 20, 2014 6:07:55 PM	00:15.89 B2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L U2 B' L' D' F' U L' B' D B2 U
9270	Jul 20, 2014 6:07:19 PM	00:17.05 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 B2 L U F U2 F' U'
9269	Jul 20, 2014 6:06:47 PM	00:16.78 B2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' R D' U2 L' D R2 F' D' U2 F' U2
9268	Jul 20, 2014 6:06:16 PM	00:17.98 B2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 D R' D L2 B2 L F2 D' F' R' D
9267	Jul 20, 2014 6:05:46 PM	00:13.96 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L' U2 F R' B' D' U' F' U2 L' U
9266	Jul 20, 2014 6:05:07 PM	00:15.62 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U F2 L2 F' R U2 B' D U2 L' D2 B' F R2
9265	Jul 20, 2014 6:03:06 PM	00:17.77 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R' F2 R' D2 U' B' R L' F2 D'
9264	Jul 20, 2014 6:02:32 PM	00:20.69 L2 D L2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L F R U B D F' U L'
9263	Jul 20, 2014 6:02:01 PM	00:19.88 U R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B' L U' F' U R L D' B' L'
9262	Jul 20, 2014 6:01:21 PM	00:17.60 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 U L' F U' B' R D' L U' F2 R2 U'
9261	Jul 20, 2014 6:00:42 PM	00:16.81 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 F' D' L D2 L2 B2 R B F' L' D2
9260	Jul 20, 2014 5:59:28 PM	00:16.01 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R' F U R' L' F U' B' D F'
9259	Jul 20, 2014 5:58:54 PM	00:16.28 D' B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B L D2 R' D B' R B2 L2 U' L
9258	Jul 20, 2014 5:58:23 PM	00:18.50 D2 B2 U B2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 R' F2 U R' B2 D2 B U'
9257	Jul 20, 2014 5:57:55 PM	00:16.29 B2 U B2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F' R D F2 L B' L2 U B L2 D2
9256	Jul 20, 2014 5:57:08 PM	00:18.37 D' B2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R F' U2 L D2 B' R' B D' R'
9255	Jul 20, 2014 5:56:19 PM	00:18.79 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R D R D2 L D2 F' R D2 F
9254	Jul 20, 2014 5:55:49 PM	00:17.06 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R2 D U' R F2 L' B' D' L2 U' R2 L2 U'
9253	Jul 20, 2014 5:55:21 PM	00:19.07 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 U' R' U' L' U B' D B' R' D' L2
9252	Jul 20, 2014 5:54:21 PM	00:18.56 D F2 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' R' F R B' L F' D' L2 F D2 L U
9251	Jul 20, 2014 5:53:54 PM	00:17.08 U F2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' L D B' R D' B' D2 F' U'
9250	Jul 20, 2014 5:49:42 PM	00:11.75 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U L D F' U B2 D2 L B F2 L2 U'
9249	Jul 20, 2014 5:49:13 PM	00:13.25 D U F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R U L2 D2 B' R B2 D F R2 D'
9248	Jul 20, 2014 5:48:32 PM	00:11.98 U L2 D' B2 D' L2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 R F2 L' U B' D L U R' D2
9247	Jul 20, 2014 5:48:05 PM	00:12.29 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B' L' U' R2 B' R' B2 F U' L2 U
9246	Jul 20, 2014 5:47:38 PM	00:15.55 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' D' U2 R D U2 B L U L U2
9245	Jul 20, 2014 5:47:11 PM	00:09.75 B2 U' L2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 F' D' R D' B R' B R' B2 L2 D'
9244	Jul 20, 2014 5:46:42 PM	00:13.43 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B D R2 U2 L F2 D' R F' L'
9243	Jul 20, 2014 5:46:19 PM	00:13.27 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' B F2 U R D' F2 D L2 D2
9242	Jul 20, 2014 5:45:55 PM	00:12.42 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 F' R' D U B L' B R2 F2 L2
9241	Jul 20, 2014 5:45:31 PM	00:10.34 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U B' L F2 D' L D2 R' U2 B U'
9240	Jul 20, 2014 5:44:36 PM	00:13.39 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D F2 D L B2 D' R B F2 D' U B R2
9239	Jul 20, 2014 5:43:36 PM	00:12.34 U' F2 R2 U L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 F' L' B U' B2 L' U2 B2 R' U2
9238	Jul 20, 2014 5:42:51 PM	00:12.69 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 D2 F R F D2 U' R F2 U2 B
9237	Jul 20, 2014 5:41:19 PM	00:11.25 B2 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 U B' F' U R' L2 F' U F' U' B'
9236	Jul 20, 2014 5:40:58 PM	00:11.15 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D U' B2 U R2 B U2 F L F' R' U L' U' F
9235	Jul 20, 2014 5:38:27 PM	00:11.47 U2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' L' B U' R' L D' R' L2 D' F' U'
9234	Jul 20, 2014 5:37:56 PM	00:11.62 B2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' R' F' D' U F' U' B U2 B R' D'
9233	Jul 20, 2014 5:36:59 PM	00:10.78 D R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B' L2 D2 B2 R' B' R2 D' U2 B' D'
9232	Jul 20, 2014 5:36:27 PM	00:13.26 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R D' B R' B' F' D' B F' U
9231	Jul 20, 2014 5:36:01 PM	00:10.54 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' U2 B R2 U' B' D L' D2 B' U'
9230	Jul 20, 2014 5:35:25 PM	00:13.35 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R' F' D L D2 F2 D F' R2 F R2
9229	Jul 20, 2014 5:35:02 PM	00:10.32 U L2 D' R2 D F2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 R' U B F2 U' R D B L' D'
9228	Jul 20, 2014 5:34:37 PM	00:12.98 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L' D R' B' D2 U' R2 B' D2 U2 L'
9227	Jul 20, 2014 5:34:08 PM	00:12.12 R2 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F L D2 U F' R2 F2 L' F D'
9226	Jul 20, 2014 5:33:21 PM	00:11.23 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B L' F2 D' L' B R2 L F' R' U2
9225	Jul 20, 2014 5:32:43 PM	00:12.66 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U B R' L' U F2 L2 U2 F D2 L' U
9224	Jul 20, 2014 5:32:15 PM	00:11.12 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' L2 B' U2 B' U' B R' D2 F R D'
9223	Jul 20, 2014 5:31:51 PM	00:12.44 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R' B R L2 U' L B R2 F' D U'
9222	Jul 20, 2014 5:31:26 PM	00:11.83 F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 U R' B2 F' R D F' R' B2 D2 F U2
9221	Jul 20, 2014 5:30:47 PM	00:11.94 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' D F U L' B' R' U' B' L' U
9220	Jul 20, 2014 5:30:17 PM	00:13.67 R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 B R F D B' D L2 U' F2 L' U
9219	Jul 20, 2014 5:29:46 PM	00:12.00 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B D2 F' U F' R F2 U R' D' U'
9218	Jul 20, 2014 5:29:14 PM	00:12.77 D' R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D' L' D' L2 D L2 F U R D L
9217	Jul 20, 2014 5:28:33 PM	00:11.42 D U L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F D' L B2 L2 D2 F U F' R U'
9216	Jul 20, 2014 5:28:07 PM	00:12.52 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 F L B2 R U' F D' B2 L2 B' D2
9215	Jul 20, 2014 5:27:30 PM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' F L2 D B R U L2 D2 B
9214	Jul 20, 2014 5:27:02 PM	00:12.42 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R' L2 F D' L2 D B2 F' L' D'
9213	Jul 20, 2014 5:26:27 PM	00:12.74 D L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L D L U' F' R B D U2 B
9212	Jul 20, 2014 5:25:24 PM	00:10.72 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R' B' L U2 B' L2 F L2 D F2
9211	Jul 20, 2014 5:24:13 PM	00:12.03 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B' R' F' L' B R' D2 R D F2 U'
9210	Jul 20, 2014 5:23:50 PM	00:12.11 D2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 L' B F2 D' L U2 F' L2 D' R' U
9209	Jul 20, 2014 5:23:27 PM	00:09.68 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D L' B F2 R2 L' B2 F U2 F2 R2 D'
9208	Jul 20, 2014 5:22:46 PM	00:11.83 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' D R D L' U F' U2 R' F
9207	Jul 20, 2014 5:21:34 PM	00:11.38 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L' U R2 L2 B R' F L2 U' R2 U
9206	Jul 20, 2014 5:20:42 PM	00:11.05 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 U F' R2 F R2 D2 L B2 R F D' U2
9205	Jul 20, 2014 5:19:49 PM	00:13.09 F2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U L F' R' D' B D2 R2 D' R' B'
9204	Jul 20, 2014 5:19:20 PM	00:09.00 R2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' L' F' D2 R B2 F' U' B' R' L2
9203	Jul 20, 2014 5:18:46 PM	00:09.59 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 B' R D' R2 U' R' L F' U B' U2
9202	Jul 20, 2014 5:18:15 PM	00:12.84 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' L' U F' L' U' B R U2 R2 L D'
9201	Jul 20, 2014 5:17:57 PM	00:08.89 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 U' R' F D2 L B' U' F2 L2 F' R2
9200	Jul 20, 2014 4:12:19 PM	00:17.47 D' B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' F' R2 B U2 R' B F' L' U
9199	Jul 20, 2014 4:11:44 PM	00:17.19 R2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 B D U2 B' D2 R F U' B2 U L'
9198	Jul 20, 2014 4:11:12 PM	00:17.69 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U' R' D R F L2 B2 D L U2 L2 U'
9197	Jul 20, 2014 4:10:31 PM	00:18.13 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R L F R2 L F' R' L' F' R'
9196	Jul 20, 2014 4:09:57 PM	00:16.90 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U F' R B' L2 U' L' B2 D' U
9195	Jul 20, 2014 4:09:25 PM	00:16.55 F2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' F' U2 R B L' F' L2 D' L D R'
9194	Jul 20, 2014 4:08:47 PM	00:20.43 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 U' B L' F R B U F D' U' L2 U2
9193	Jul 20, 2014 4:08:19 PM	00:15.41 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' B' R D U2 B' R L' D2 U' F' L'
9192	Jul 20, 2014 4:07:40 PM	00:18.77 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' R D U2 R U' L2 F' U' L U'
9191	Jul 20, 2014 4:07:02 PM	00:17.30 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 F R2 L' U' R' U2 R' D2 L2 D'
9190	Jul 20, 2014 4:06:18 PM	00:18.10 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R' U' B D2 R D R2 B' R2 D2
9189	Jul 20, 2014 4:05:40 PM	00:17.52 L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 F U2 L' B U B L2 B D R' U'
9188	Jul 20, 2014 4:05:09 PM	00:18.80 L2 U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' L' B' R2 B R' D U' F2 L F'
9187	Jul 20, 2014 4:04:33 PM	00:24.07 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F D R B R F U' L2 U R2
9186	Jul 20, 2014 4:03:58 PM	00:21.37 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U R' U' R2 U' L2 U2 F U' L U2
9185	Jul 20, 2014 4:03:15 PM	00:19.25 U' B2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' B' R B2 D R F R2 U2 R' D'
9184	Jul 20, 2014 4:02:46 PM	00:14.79 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' R B2 U B' U2 R D2 R' F2 L'
9183	Jul 20, 2014 4:02:17 PM	00:18.29 L2 D B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F' R' D2 F' D' B' R2 L' U' F U
9182	Jul 20, 2014 4:01:43 PM	00:18.53 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R' B' U' R' U' B R' U L
9181	Jul 20, 2014 4:01:09 PM	00:16.57 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 R' U F' R D2 F' U F2 D2 R'
9180	Jul 20, 2014 4:00:25 PM	00:22.36 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F U' R F D2 L' F2 L' D L'
9179	Jul 20, 2014 4:00:00 PM	00:15.79 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' R' F' D F U' B U L U2 B2 U'
9178	Jul 20, 2014 3:59:30 PM	00:17.46 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D U' R' B L2 B' L D F R U' F' U'
9177	Jul 20, 2014 3:58:57 PM	00:20.51 F2 U F2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 L2 D B U L' D2 F L2 B D L' D2
9176	Jul 20, 2014 3:58:27 PM	00:17.43 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F' L2 D' L2 F L D' U R F U
9175	Jul 20, 2014 3:57:53 PM	00:16.78 D2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D L F' R' D' F R D' L B2 L' D'
9174	Jul 20, 2014 3:57:16 PM	00:19.25 D F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U F' R' U2 F L' B' R2 D F' L'
9173	Jul 20, 2014 3:56:50 PM	00:17.40 R2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U F' R' U F2 D B' R L2 F2 D2 U'
9172	Jul 20, 2014 3:56:18 PM	00:16.37 L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D F' R' L U L B D' R' L' D' U'
9171	Jul 20, 2014 3:55:45 PM	00:18.80 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U2 L' B U R D2 L2 B2 D' U' F
9170	Jul 20, 2014 3:55:12 PM	00:17.89 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D R' F' D U' B F D F' U' L'
9169	Jul 20, 2014 3:54:32 PM	00:15.88 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U R D' F' D' R' L' B2 U' F'
9168	Jul 20, 2014 3:54:03 PM	00:17.59 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R F2 U L B' R B F' D' L U'
9167	Jul 20, 2014 3:53:36 PM	00:16.32 B2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U L2 U L2 U R' L' D F U' L F R F
9166	Jul 20, 2014 3:53:09 PM	00:15.72 D' B2 U2 L2 D F2 U' R2 D L2 U R' F D2 U2 R' L D2 B D F' D'
9165	Jul 20, 2014 3:52:21 PM	00:22.71 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F U' B' L B2 L2 F' L' F2 U'
9164	Jul 20, 2014 3:51:43 PM	00:16.77 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 U2 B' F D L F D L2 F' L D2 U'
9163	Jul 20, 2014 3:51:11 PM	00:18.58 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 R' F2 U' F D U L2 B' U B2 U'
9162	Jul 20, 2014 3:50:39 PM	00:17.09 F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 U B2 U2 B R F' U' L2 B2 D2 B' R B'
9161	Jul 20, 2014 3:50:14 PM	00:15.48 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 U' B2 L' B' D2 R U2 F2 L F2 D2 L2
9160	Jul 20, 2014 2:45:27 PM	00:21.04 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 D L2 U' B' U2 R' F U' F2 R D L2
9159	Jul 20, 2014 2:44:47 PM	00:16.01 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R B R2 U R' B L' D2 F2 D'
9158	Jul 20, 2014 2:43:48 PM	00:15.74 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 U' F' R' U R' L' U' R D2 B' D U2
9157	Jul 20, 2014 2:42:50 PM	00:19.97 U' R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L' F L F' R' B2 U B' L2 D U'
9156	Jul 20, 2014 2:41:31 PM	00:16.89 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U F D2 U2 L F U2 L
9155	Jul 20, 2014 2:40:28 PM	00:14.66 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D U B' D U2 R' L U L B U' B' D2
9154	Jul 20, 2014 2:38:50 PM	00:20.91 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' D R2 L B' F' U' R' L2 B2
9153	Jul 20, 2014 2:38:11 PM	00:22.40 F2 D' F2 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D B' U L2 U' L' B2 D' L2 B' R
9152	Jul 20, 2014 2:37:40 PM	00:16.88 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D R' U2 F R2 D F2 D2 L U'
9151	Jul 20, 2014 2:36:13 PM	00:16.93 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 U2 L D R F U2 B' R' U B L' D
9150	Jul 20, 2014 2:22:09 PM	00:16.64 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B U R B' F' U R F L2 B' U2
9149	Jul 20, 2014 2:21:37 PM	00:17.04 F2 U B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B R2 F L D' U2 B F' D' L
9148	Jul 20, 2014 2:20:58 PM	00:20.91 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 R' F' D F2 D2 L D F' L' F' D'
9147	Jul 20, 2014 2:20:28 PM	00:17.51 L2 B2 D U2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L F R' B' R D' R' F R' U2 L'
9146	Jul 20, 2014 2:19:23 PM	00:18.96 D' B2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R2 B L' U2 B2 L' F D' U' F' L' U
9145	Jul 20, 2014 2:17:25 PM	00:16.93 R2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' D' B U F' U F2 R'
9144	Jul 20, 2014 2:15:57 PM	00:15.77 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 L D' F' D' B' F2 U F' D' F2 L
9143	Jul 20, 2014 2:15:14 PM	00:23.94 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' U' B U2 R L U2 R2 U' L F' L
9142	Jul 20, 2014 2:14:43 PM	00:17.76 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 U2 F2 R' U' B' F2 L U2 R2 U2 F D U2
9141	Jul 20, 2014 2:14:02 PM	00:15.75 D F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 R' B U' F D' B D2 L F2 U'
9140	Jul 20, 2014 2:13:15 PM	00:18.78 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' R U L B' D' L B U2 B' U'
9139	Jul 20, 2014 2:12:35 PM	00:18.84 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 F R' D2 R B2 D2
9138	Jul 20, 2014 2:12:02 PM	00:18.33 D' B2 R2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D R' F' L' B' L' F2 U2 R2 U' F
9137	Jul 20, 2014 2:10:52 PM	00:17.02 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 R F D' R2 B2 D' F2 U R F D'
9136	Jul 20, 2014 2:10:22 PM	00:17.65 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 U' R F2 L2 D L B' D U B' F' D'
9135	Jul 20, 2014 2:09:41 PM	00:18.97 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L' D' B' U' R' L D2 B' L' U'
9134	Jul 20, 2014 2:08:46 PM	00:19.96 F2 D2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R' B2 U' B2 U' F L' B R B U
9133	Jul 20, 2014 2:08:20 PM	00:15.57 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D' B L B' D U2 R' B' F' U' B2 L2
9132	Jul 20, 2014 2:07:43 PM	00:17.38 U F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F U' F U2 R' U2 B2 F D2 F'
9131	Jul 20, 2014 2:07:14 PM	00:15.33 F2 R2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D2 R' F2 L F' L' F2 L D B U2
9130	Jul 20, 2014 2:06:41 PM	00:17.88 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F L2 F' R' F D B' U' L' D2 U2
9129	Jul 20, 2014 2:05:24 PM	00:19.94 D R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D B2 D F2 L' B2 D L U B' L2 B F' L' D2
9128	Jul 20, 2014 2:04:49 PM	00:23.51 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B' D' U2 B2 F D2 U' L' D2 U2
9127	Jul 20, 2014 2:04:04 PM	00:16.33 D R2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' D L2 B' L2 U2 R U' R L2 U2
9126	Jul 20, 2014 2:03:22 PM	00:17.83 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U L B U2 L2 D' F2 D B' D' R'
9125	Jul 20, 2014 2:02:44 PM	00:19.41 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 L' U' L B' F D' B' L D R2 D'
9124	Jul 20, 2014 2:02:07 PM	00:20.66 D R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R' U L U R2 F' L' D R' L' F' U'
9123	Jul 20, 2014 2:01:38 PM	00:16.60 B2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 L B R' U' R' L2 F2 D2 B R2
9122	Jul 20, 2014 2:01:09 PM	00:17.28 L2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R B U2 L' U' L' F' D B U'
9121	Jul 20, 2014 2:00:42 PM	00:15.13 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F' R D' U R2 U B R2 D2 U' R'
9120	Jul 20, 2014 1:58:11 PM	00:17.52 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R' B2 L2 D2 F' L' F2 R2 D2 F
9119	Jul 20, 2014 1:57:28 PM	00:21.47 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B R' D F U2 L B' F2 R2 D' L'
9118	Jul 20, 2014 1:56:52 PM	00:21.15 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U R' B2 D' F2 U2 F L2 B2 U R'
9117	Jul 20, 2014 1:56:13 PM	00:16.58 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F R B' F' U F2 R B F' L
9116	Jul 20, 2014 1:55:47 PM	00:13.70 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U2 B' D B2 F' D' L' D2 L' B2 D' R2
9115	Jul 19, 2014 10:31:33 PM	00:12.09 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 F2 D R D2 U2 F2 U' L F' R' B L
9114	Jul 19, 2014 10:31:07 PM	00:12.91 F2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 F' R2 D U' R' D B' D2 U' L D2
9113	Jul 19, 2014 10:30:34 PM	00:11.20 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D F2 D L B' R' L' F' L2 D' U' R' B U'
9112	Jul 19, 2014 10:30:07 PM	00:10.72 U L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' D' U2 R' D2 F' R' B F2 L' U'
9111	Jul 19, 2014 10:29:25 PM	00:12.32 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U R U' L2 B2 F' L F' U2 B D' L' U'
9110	Jul 19, 2014 10:28:51 PM	00:14.78 D F2 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D R2 F' L' D2 B' R' F2 L F' D R' L'
9109	Jul 19, 2014 10:28:11 PM	00:12.96 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' U2 F2 D L' U' R' D' L' F D'
9108	Jul 19, 2014 10:27:42 PM	00:11.03 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 D F' D R' B' L2 B2 L U' F D
9107	Jul 19, 2014 10:27:07 PM	00:11.04 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' U' L B2 R B' F L D F' U'
9106	Jul 19, 2014 10:26:42 PM	00:14.72 D F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U L2 B' D' L B2 F L2 B' U2 R' D2 U2
9105	Jul 19, 2014 10:26:01 PM	00:10.89 B2 U F2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' B' R' B' U2 F D' U2 L' U
9104	Jul 19, 2014 10:25:34 PM	00:11.86 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 R' D' U2 B2 D2 R' F L' D U
9103	Jul 19, 2014 10:25:00 PM	00:12.28 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L B U L2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 R U
9102	Jul 19, 2014 10:24:28 PM	00:12.87 R2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 R' U2 F U2 B R' D' R' L2
9101	Jul 19, 2014 10:24:04 PM	00:12.56 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D U F2 L2 B' D2 R F' D2 R2 B D U' F
9100	Jul 19, 2014 10:23:03 PM 00:11.44 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 U' R B2 F D' U2 R' U B D2 B' U'
9099	Jul 19, 2014 10:22:35 PM	00:11.85 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F' L2 U' F2 R F2 U' L B2 D2
9098	Jul 19, 2014 10:22:09 PM	00:12.80 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B L B L2 B' D2 L F2 D' R' L
9097	Jul 19, 2014 10:21:45 PM	00:11.02 B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D B' L' B' R2 D' F L' B2 R' F2 D2
9096	Jul 19, 2014 10:21:19 PM	00:15.04 U L2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B D' L F' D2 B U2 L2 F2 D
9095	Jul 19, 2014 10:20:49 PM	00:12.81 L2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R D2 L F R2 D' U F2 U R'
9094	Jul 19, 2014 10:20:17 PM	00:13.57 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D' B2 L' D2 B' F' R' U2 F' L' D' L2
9093	Jul 19, 2014 10:19:53 PM	00:13.31 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 R D R' L' B D B2 F U R L2
9092	Jul 19, 2014 10:19:27 PM	00:12.22 R2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 F L D2 B L2 B D2 B
9091	Jul 19, 2014 10:17:54 PM	00:12.46 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U R U' F D' R2 D' B' U2 B2 L'
9090	Jul 19, 2014 10:17:22 PM	00:12.43 D F2 D F2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 L U R2 B' R U' B' R2 U L2
9089	Jul 19, 2014 10:16:46 PM	00:11.33 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L U F D2 B' U2 F2 D L U'
9088	Jul 19, 2014 10:16:17 PM	00:14.85 F2 L2 D U' B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 L' U' F' D2 U' F L2 D' L' B2 R2
9087	Jul 19, 2014 10:15:55 PM	00:10.23 U R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R' U' F2 R' B2 D' L' F U2
9086	Jul 19, 2014 10:15:23 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F' R U' F2 R2 U2 R U B2 F' U
9085	Jul 19, 2014 10:14:38 PM	00:15.10 F2 D2 U' B2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L D B' U L2 B2 F' L2 D R
9084	Jul 19, 2014 10:14:08 PM	00:12.44 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D L2 B D2 B2 D2 L' D' R' L2 U R2
9083	Jul 19, 2014 10:13:34 PM	00:15.72 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U L' D B U2 B L B' F' R' F' L
9082	Jul 19, 2014 10:12:56 PM	00:14.14 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 L2 U L' D B' R2 L2 D2 F2 L' D2
9081	Jul 19, 2014 10:12:30 PM	00:10.27 D' F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 F2 D F' R B D' B U2 L' F2 R2
9080	Jul 19, 2014 10:11:59 PM	00:14.75 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 F2 R F U B L F2 R' D R' D' U2
9079	Jul 19, 2014 10:11:30 PM	00:12.98 L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 L B U2 R' B2 D' R2 B R2 L' F2
9078	Jul 19, 2014 10:11:02 PM	00:12.90 U B2 U L2 D' B2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 R F R F D B2 L U2 L' U'
9077	Jul 19, 2014 10:10:38 PM	00:11.90 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R' L' F' R2 U B R F2 D2 L2 U2
9076	Jul 19, 2014 10:10:14 PM	00:11.74 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R U B2 R' U2 R D F D2 F2
9075	Jul 19, 2014 10:09:43 PM	00:13.34 R2 B2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U R2 F' R' U' R' D2 F U R' D2 L' U'
9074	Jul 19, 2014 10:08:59 PM	00:11.76 U B2 U L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 L D' L B' D L2 B' F2 R L'
9073	Jul 19, 2014 10:08:37 PM	00:10.83 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R' F L' B R2 L D R D U2
9072	Jul 19, 2014 10:08:16 PM	00:11.04 B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 R L' B' F' D' F' L2 D2 L' B2
9071	Jul 19, 2014 10:07:40 PM	00:12.90 U' L2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 D' U' B' L2 U R2 L D' B2 F' L'
9070	Jul 19, 2014 10:07:12 PM	00:12.29 R2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' L' B R2 D2 L U' R B' R U
9069	Jul 19, 2014 10:06:42 PM	00:11.68 F2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' D' F2 R D' R2 F2 D' U'
9068	Jul 19, 2014 10:06:16 PM	00:14.33 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 D L' U' F L' B D B2 R U2 B2 U'
9067	Jul 19, 2014 10:05:54 PM	00:11.67 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 L B' D2 L' U' F R2 D L' D' U2
9066	Jul 19, 2014 10:05:31 PM	00:12.63 D2 B2 U B2 U R2 D F2 D2 L2 F D2 R D L2 D2 B' L D' B' U
9065	Jul 19, 2014 10:04:24 PM	00:12.84 D B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U F L' B L2 U' B2 D B R D2 B2
9064	Jul 19, 2014 10:03:56 PM	00:12.93 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 U B R' L2 F D' R U2 R L U L'
9063	Jul 19, 2014 10:03:25 PM	00:11.13 D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B R D' U' F U' B F2 R' L' U'
9062	Jul 19, 2014 10:02:57 PM	00:15.67 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' R' L' D F D2 U B' L' B2
9061	Jul 19, 2014 10:02:34 PM	00:13.74 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' B' D' R D B' U' F' R' U L' U2
9060	Jul 19, 2014 10:02:04 PM	00:12.45 L2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F' L B U2 R B R2 B U F' U2
9059	Jul 19, 2014 10:01:39 PM	00:09.66 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D F' D2 L' B' F' D R2 B' R2 U2
9058	Jul 19, 2014 10:01:16 PM	00:11.59 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 U' B' F2 R L D L2 B' F' D' B2 L
9057	Jul 19, 2014 10:00:51 PM	00:15.09 U F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L F' R' B L2 U L' U R2 F2 U
9056	Jul 19, 2014 10:00:20 PM	00:13.09 F2 D L2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D L' B R' D F R' L2 D2 U R' L2
9055	Jul 19, 2014 9:59:45 PM	00:17.45 R2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 D F' R B' D' R2 L' D2 R' D' B2 U'
9054	Jul 19, 2014 9:59:19 PM	00:11.15 L2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R U2 F' D' R2 D B' R L D' U
9053	Jul 19, 2014 9:58:53 PM	00:12.62 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 L' D U2 L U B D' U2 R U'
9052	Jul 19, 2014 9:58:18 PM	00:14.75 D' L2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L' B' R' L' B2 F R' D L' F2 U2
9051	Jul 19, 2014 9:57:55 PM	00:11.55 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R' U2 B L' D B' R' F2 L' D' U'
9050	Jul 19, 2014 9:57:14 PM	00:11.73 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 D' U' L2 U' B U2 B' F2 R' D' R B L' D
9049	Jul 19, 2014 9:56:39 PM	00:12.79 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' L U2 B' R F' R2 U B' R' D2 U2
9048	Jul 19, 2014 9:55:33 PM	00:12.22 B2 U F2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U L2 F R' L2 B D' B' F2 L B' U
9047	Jul 19, 2014 9:55:05 PM	00:13.24 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D B' D2 U' L U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2
9046	Jul 19, 2014 9:54:34 PM	00:11.33 B2 D B2 U' F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R U R2 B U' L D' L F' D'
9045	Jul 19, 2014 9:48:13 PM	00:10.53 U L2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F D' R' D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 B
9044	Jul 19, 2014 9:47:45 PM	00:10.89 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' F R' B' R2 L2 F' D F' D F'
9043	Jul 19, 2014 9:47:22 PM	00:12.55 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F R F2 D U2 L2 F2 R' F' L'
9042	Jul 19, 2014 9:46:18 PM	00:10.97 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' L' D' B2 D F' D L U' R B U'
9041	Jul 19, 2014 9:45:51 PM	00:11.55 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' B' R' L F L2 U2 F2 R' U' L2
9040	Jul 19, 2014 9:45:14 PM	00:11.87 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L B' L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 B' R2 B'
9039	Jul 19, 2014 9:44:51 PM	00:10.70 U2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F' L' U' R2 B U L2 U' F' L
9038	Jul 19, 2014 9:44:23 PM	00:12.44 D2 R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D L D R2 U L' F' R' L U'
9037	Jul 19, 2014 9:43:54 PM	00:14.70 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U R2 B' D' R' U' B D2 F' U R' D2 U2
9036	Jul 19, 2014 9:43:34 PM	00:11.49 R2 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 L U' B R2 D2 R' U' B2 F' D2
9035	Jul 19, 2014 9:41:46 PM	00:12.17 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D' F' D' L2 F' D R F2 D' U2 L2
9034	Jul 19, 2014 9:41:25 PM	00:10.60 B2 D R2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U R F' R2 F' D' R2 D B' R' D2 U'
9033	Jul 19, 2014 9:41:05 PM	00:11.70 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 R D F' L' D' B2 R U B R' U'
9032	Jul 19, 2014 9:40:45 PM	00:12.01 L2 D R2 U' L2 U R2 U L2 F2 U' R U F2 L2 F' R L D B' L2
9031	Jul 19, 2014 9:40:23 PM	00:10.68 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' L' D B F D B2 R L' F R' U'
9030	Jul 19, 2014 9:39:46 PM	00:15.42 D U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R' D2 R' L D2 F' U L2 B2 D'
9029	Jul 19, 2014 9:39:04 PM	00:18.23 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 L' F R F U B2 L U' F' U
9028	Jul 19, 2014 9:38:37 PM	00:16.33 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D U B2 R2 F U B' D U B2 F R B2 L2 D2
9027	Jul 19, 2014 9:37:57 PM	00:21.77 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 F2 L' F' R2 B2 F' L F' L2 F' U
9026	Jul 19, 2014 9:37:27 PM	00:19.62 B2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U R' F' U2 R B' D' L2 F2 L F' D2
9025	Jul 19, 2014 9:36:53 PM	00:13.57 B2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' U B D2 L2 D' R B2 L U'
9024	Jul 19, 2014 9:36:14 PM	00:10.97 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F' R' L2 D L' B' F2 U2
9023	Jul 19, 2014 9:35:51 PM	00:12.51 U L2 D R2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' B' U2 B' L' D B' U' F R D'
9022	Jul 19, 2014 9:35:19 PM	00:12.77 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 D U R2 B' D' L' U B D L' U' R U2
9021	Jul 19, 2014 9:34:58 PM	00:10.31 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B D U2 F R2 B2 R U' L' B2 U2
9020	Jul 19, 2014 9:33:27 PM	00:17.62 D R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 D' R' L' U' F D2 F L' B' D2 L2 U'
9019	Jul 19, 2014 9:32:49 PM	00:18.08 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F U' L' F' L B R D L' D2 U
9018	Jul 19, 2014 9:32:20 PM	00:17.64 R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D R F D' B D' R F2 R2 B2
9017	Jul 19, 2014 9:31:45 PM	00:20.82 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U F D' F U B L F2 U L F2 D'
9016	Jul 19, 2014 9:31:14 PM	00:16.89 D2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' R' F' U L B2 L2 B2 D' U2 F' L2
9015	Jul 19, 2014 9:29:34 PM	00:11.14 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F L' B F2 L' U R' D2 L' D' L
9014	Jul 19, 2014 9:28:58 PM	00:17.51 D' B2 D B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U' R B' F2 R U R D' R2 U' F
9013	Jul 19, 2014 9:28:36 PM	00:11.95 D R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D L F2 U2 F' R2 L B' U F2 L2 U'
9012	Jul 19, 2014 9:27:48 PM	00:11.90 R2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B' D2 F2 L' B F R' D2 F' D2
9011	Jul 19, 2014 9:27:11 PM	00:11.09 U' R2 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F' R' U' B L B' L F2 L2 B
9010	Jul 19, 2014 9:26:23 PM	00:17.77 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U2 B2 D2 L' F L2 D R' F2 R2 F U R2 U
9009	Jul 19, 2014 8:57:16 PM	00:16.42 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 L B D' R' D2 U' R'
9008	Jul 19, 2014 8:56:44 PM	00:16.08 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B U F2 D2 R' B F L B' R' U
9007	Jul 19, 2014 8:56:13 PM	00:20.49 D' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 L D F2 U' L' F R F2 R2
9006	Jul 19, 2014 8:55:15 PM	00:16.60 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U R F R' F L F2 L2 D' L2 U
9005	Jul 19, 2014 8:54:44 PM	00:11.35 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R L2 F2 U B L' B D U' F2
9004	Jul 19, 2014 8:54:08 PM	00:15.20 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U R B L2 U2 R' L B2 R' F U
9003	Jul 19, 2014 8:53:48 PM	00:11.19 D U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B R2 U' B' L D B R D L2
9002	Jul 19, 2014 8:53:27 PM	00:10.83 U' B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D B2 U B R' F' U' L D2 L2 B' U R U'
9001	Jul 19, 2014 8:53:07 PM	00:09.52 D2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U' R' L2 D F' D2 R' B' D' B2 U2
9000	Jul 19, 2014 7:54:03 PM	00:12.13 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 R D2 F R' U' L2 D2 U2 L U'
8999	Jul 19, 2014 7:53:38 PM	00:12.07 B2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' D2 B U R' L2 B U' L' U' F
8998	Jul 19, 2014 7:53:15 PM	00:11.61 D F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F' U R B2 R2 U' L D' U' R'
8997	Jul 19, 2014 7:52:54 PM	00:12.55 R2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D R2 U2 R F2 U2 F U' L' F U' B2 D U'
8996	Jul 19, 2014 7:52:31 PM	00:13.92 D F2 U B2 D U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' R' D2 F' R' D' B' R F2 L2 U' L2
8995	Jul 19, 2014 7:51:48 PM	00:12.78 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F U2 R U' R' L2 B' D F2 D2 U'
8994	Jul 19, 2014 7:51:14 PM	00:11.48 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B' L F2 D2 B L D' F' U R' L'
8993	Jul 19, 2014 7:50:49 PM	00:11.07 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U' R' D B' L' U2 L2 F2 R D' F2 U2
8992	Jul 19, 2014 7:50:24 PM	00:15.04 R2 D L2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R U B' D U2 R F L B' L2 D
8991	Jul 19, 2014 7:49:55 PM	00:11.41 D2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U B D F' D2 U' L F2 D2 U2 F2 D'
8990	Jul 19, 2014 7:49:25 PM	00:12.40 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D R U' B U2 L' U2 R U B F'
8989	Jul 19, 2014 7:49:04 PM	00:11.94 U2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U F' R U2 B' R B2 F R2 U F2 L'
8988	Jul 19, 2014 7:48:40 PM	00:08.05 D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D R U L D F2 L F U F' R
8987	Jul 19, 2014 7:47:29 PM	00:13.78 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 U L2 F' U2 B L' F2 U2 F D' F R2 D'
8986	Jul 19, 2014 7:47:06 PM	00:13.42 D L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D B D2 B2 R2 D F' L D U2 B2 L
8985	Jul 19, 2014 7:46:45 PM	00:10.50 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 U2 F2 D R L2 B' R' U B L B2 U L' U'
8984	Jul 19, 2014 7:46:21 PM	00:12.33 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D U2 L2 F2 R D2 F D' B' F' L U2 F' D
8983	Jul 19, 2014 7:46:02 PM	00:10.80 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U B' L2 D B' L' F2 U L2 D2
8982	Jul 19, 2014 7:45:29 PM	00:13.77 U' L2 D L2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 D R' F' U L' U2 R' F' L U2 R U2
8981	Jul 19, 2014 7:45:07 PM	00:10.78 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 B' F' D2 U L' U' L' B' R2 F2
8980	Jul 19, 2014 7:44:33 PM	00:15.46 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F' U R D2 L' D F2 L2 B' D U2
8979	Jul 19, 2014 7:44:02 PM	00:12.92 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R' L B2 D F' D B D' F2 L' D'
8978	Jul 19, 2014 7:43:24 PM	00:12.16 F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F L' B2 L2 D2 R L2 F2 D L'
8977	Jul 19, 2014 7:43:00 PM	00:10.70 D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U B U2 R' B' R L' U B2 R F U
8976	Jul 19, 2014 7:42:37 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L U B' F2 U2 F2 L' D B' R
8975	Jul 19, 2014 7:41:47 PM	00:12.88 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 B' U F L' F R' L D2 U'
8974	Jul 19, 2014 7:41:23 PM	00:13.15 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' U2 B2 D' F L' B R2 U'
8973	Jul 19, 2014 7:41:00 PM	00:11.93 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R' D2 L U' B' F2 D R U' F
8972	Jul 19, 2014 7:40:33 PM	00:13.70 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 D2 U' F U' L B2 U2 F' L D2 F' L2
8971	Jul 19, 2014 7:40:05 PM	00:11.13 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 U R' D U' R2 F L2 U' R B' L2 D'
8970	Jul 19, 2014 7:38:46 PM	00:11.86 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R' L' B U L' U2 B' F' L D2
8969	Jul 19, 2014 7:38:12 PM	00:11.83 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 R U' B R2 L B' U F R2 D2
8968	Jul 19, 2014 7:37:42 PM	00:11.73 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L U' F' U' B' D' B' F' D F'
8967	Jul 19, 2014 7:37:14 PM	00:13.58 D B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F D2 B' U F R D2 L B2 F U2
8966	Jul 19, 2014 7:36:29 PM	00:11.88 R2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D F' R2 B U' R' B' D F L F
8965	Jul 19, 2014 7:36:03 PM	00:13.90 D R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B' L2 D' F' R2 F' U' R U
8964	Jul 19, 2014 7:35:06 PM	00:11.58 U' R2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F U2 L2 D2 R' L2 B R L2
8963	Jul 19, 2014 7:34:45 PM	00:11.55 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U F D' B R2 D F U' F' R' D U
8962	Jul 19, 2014 7:34:22 PM	00:10.62 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 D U' R' D B L F D2 R2 D' U' B' L U'
8961	Jul 19, 2014 7:33:32 PM	00:13.78 U B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U B R B' U2 R U' F L' D' U
8960	Jul 19, 2014 7:33:02 PM	00:12.34 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' B2 R2 B D' L U' B' F' U2 L'
8959	Jul 19, 2014 7:32:40 PM	00:13.06 R2 D R2 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 D' U2 R D' B F' D' B R' D2 U B2 F2
8958	Jul 19, 2014 7:32:02 PM	00:16.00 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U F L' U' R U F R2 F' D'
8957	Jul 19, 2014 7:31:42 PM	00:10.64 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D L D F2 D' L F U L2 B' L' U'
8956	Jul 19, 2014 7:31:18 PM	00:12.17 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 F' R U B F D' U' B U'
8955	Jul 19, 2014 7:30:53 PM	00:10.40 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R' F' D F' R F2 L' U2 L2 F D'
8954	Jul 19, 2014 7:29:16 PM	00:10.21 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L D F L2 B' F2 U2 F2 R' D U'
8953	Jul 19, 2014 7:28:48 PM	00:12.78 U' L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R' B' D2 U F2 D L' D2 B R2
8952	Jul 19, 2014 7:28:00 PM	00:16.72 R2 D2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L F2 D' F' R B' D R L2 B' D'
8951	Jul 19, 2014 7:27:20 PM	00:09.52 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' U' B U' L' F R2 D B' R' U B2 U
8950	Jul 19, 2014 7:25:31 PM	00:12.21 D' R2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R D2 L F2 U L U B D2 L'
8949	Jul 19, 2014 7:24:50 PM	00:12.84 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U L' U2 B' F' L F D U
8948	Jul 19, 2014 7:24:27 PM	00:11.31 U2 B2 D F2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' U R U2 B U' B2 D L2 F2 R' D' U2
8947	Jul 19, 2014 7:24:05 PM	00:11.83 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 U2 B F' D' F R D2 F' R2 F' R2 U'
8946	Jul 19, 2014 7:23:41 PM	00:12.18 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' D R B D B D L U
8945	Jul 19, 2014 7:23:07 PM	00:13.39 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 D' F U' L' B2 D F' L' F2 U R' U'
8944	Jul 19, 2014 7:22:23 PM	00:14.31 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' L' U R B2 D2 B L' D' B2 D
8943	Jul 19, 2014 7:21:48 PM	00:11.93 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R U' L' B' R' U2 F' R' L2 U'
8942	Jul 19, 2014 7:21:21 PM	00:12.60 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 R D' B F D R B' D U2 F' D'
8941	Jul 19, 2014 7:20:57 PM	00:11.94 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' D F' U2 R F L' B' D' F U2
8940	Jul 19, 2014 7:20:34 PM	00:10.73 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 L' U F' U' R' F2 R F' U
8939	Jul 19, 2014 7:20:11 PM	00:13.33 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U L' B2 F' L F U' L' B' D2 R'
8938	Jul 19, 2014 7:19:10 PM	00:12.82 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U F' R B' L2 U R2 U2 F' D' F2 U'
8937	Jul 19, 2014 7:18:36 PM	00:16.44 U' R2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B' R2 F' L D' F' U2 R2 U L U
8936	Jul 19, 2014 7:18:14 PM	00:13.06 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D U' B' R F U' R2 D' L' D U L' U2
8935	Jul 19, 2014 7:17:03 PM	00:12.48 D' R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 R' L' U F D2 B2 U' R2 F L'
8934	Jul 19, 2014 7:16:28 PM	00:12.44 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 D L2 F2 D R B F' R2 L D B2 L' D2 R2 D'
8933	Jul 19, 2014 7:15:57 PM	00:13.19 B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 F' R' U' F R2 D L' D' F R U
8932	Jul 19, 2014 7:14:49 PM	00:14.55 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D L F' D B2 D' B2 R B2 L U'
8931	Jul 19, 2014 7:14:24 PM	00:11.55 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R' D U L' D' B' F D' L F2 U'
8930	Jul 19, 2014 7:14:00 PM	00:13.05 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' U' L2 D2 R D B F' R' B U'
8929	Jul 19, 2014 7:13:35 PM	00:13.75 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' U B2 L' B U R2 B' D' L2
8928	Jul 19, 2014 7:13:09 PM	00:15.88 R2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B R' D U' R2 D2 R D' L' F' U
8927	Jul 19, 2014 7:12:46 PM	00:13.18 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D U2 F2 L' R2 B2 U' B L' U B U'
8926	Jul 19, 2014 7:12:18 PM	00:12.74 D F2 U L2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' L B2 D B' R' B2 R' F' U B' D
8925	Jul 19, 2014 7:11:37 PM	00:12.03 U R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R' D' R' B2 L' B R' L' B2 U'
8924	Jul 19, 2014 7:11:14 PM	00:14.18 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L' B2 U F R D' F L2 B' D' U
8923	Jul 19, 2014 7:10:48 PM	00:11.97 F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 B' L B U' B F2 U L B' U2 L
8922	Jul 19, 2014 7:10:28 PM	00:11.88 B2 R2 D U B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L B F2 R D F R' D' L F U'
8921	Jul 19, 2014 7:10:05 PM	00:12.18 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D' B2 L2 B D' B R U B D' F R2 D2 L'
8920	Jul 19, 2014 7:09:43 PM	00:11.52 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U F' R D' B U' L2 B2 U' R'
8919	Jul 19, 2014 7:09:20 PM	00:14.35 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' R L B' L D B2 R F' L' U'
8918	Jul 19, 2014 7:08:54 PM	00:14.80 D' U R2 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 B R2 L U2 B U R' F2 D R2 D
8917	Jul 19, 2014 7:08:29 PM	00:14.97 B2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D U' L' B2 D R U2 L F D' R' B U
8916	Jul 19, 2014 7:07:56 PM	00:11.40 R2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 D' U L U' F U2 F L' U' B F' R D2
8915	Jul 19, 2014 7:07:02 PM	00:12.25 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 L' F D' F L F' D2 U' B U'
8914	Jul 19, 2014 7:06:24 PM	00:13.25 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B D F R' U R L' B2 U2
8913	Jul 19, 2014 7:05:58 PM	00:13.52 F2 U L2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F' D2 U B F2 L F2 R' D' F
8912	Jul 19, 2014 7:05:32 PM	00:13.75 U F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R F2 U F2 L2 U F' U2
8911	Jul 19, 2014 7:04:51 PM	00:12.09 U2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' B2 F2 U2 F D' U2 L' B F2 L2
8910	Jul 19, 2014 7:04:27 PM	00:13.86 U2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B R' U2 R L2 B' U' R B2
8909	Jul 19, 2014 7:04:07 PM	00:11.03 L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F' D B D' F2 L D R' L' F' U'
8908	Jul 19, 2014 7:02:07 PM	00:12.33 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D U2 B L B' F' R D2 B' U' L' B2 D'
8907	Jul 19, 2014 7:01:42 PM	00:13.04 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F D2 R' L' B' R2 L U R2 L2 D'
8906	Jul 19, 2014 7:01:06 PM	00:12.47 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U B U' B D' F' R' B2 U' L' B'
8905	Jul 19, 2014 7:00:43 PM	00:11.24 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' F L D U2 B2 R D' L B2 L2 U'
8904	Jul 19, 2014 6:58:59 PM	00:13.68 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U R L2 F D U' B' L F' R U R'
8903	Jul 19, 2014 6:58:03 PM	00:10.98 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L F2 R D R F R' F' R D
8902	Jul 19, 2014 6:57:38 PM	00:12.65 D' L2 D' L2 U F2 U B2 D L2 F R2 D L' B2 F R D' F' L' B D'
8901	Jul 19, 2014 6:56:56 PM	00:10.37 D L2 D' R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R D B F R' B F U' F' R' U
8900	Jul 19, 2014 4:10:25 PM	00:14.34 L2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 U2 L' F R2 B' U' F' D L2 D2 F' U'
8899	Jul 19, 2014 4:10:05 PM	00:10.83 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B' F' D' R B2 D' U B' L' F' U2
8898	Jul 19, 2014 4:09:44 PM	00:10.39 F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L B U F' U2 F' L2 B2 U R'
8897	Jul 19, 2014 4:09:21 PM	00:15.07 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U L2 D' L2 U' F' U2 R2 L' D F' R U2 L B U'
8896	Jul 19, 2014 4:08:57 PM	00:12.45 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B' D U' R2 L' B L' B' F U
8895	Jul 19, 2014 4:08:35 PM	00:09.85 B2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B' D' R' D R2 B L' D B L
8894	Jul 19, 2014 4:08:05 PM	00:11.06 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 B D' F' D L2 B L U' B2 D'
8893	Jul 19, 2014 4:07:39 PM	00:14.99 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B' L' U B F L U' R2 F2 D U
8892	Jul 19, 2014 4:07:18 PM	00:12.63 D F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U R2 F U2 L U' R2 L B' R' D2 L
8891	Jul 19, 2014 4:06:57 PM	00:10.79 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U' B F L' F L D2 B D' F'
8890	Jul 19, 2014 4:06:34 PM	00:11.73 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' D B' U L U' R2 L F2 D2
8889	Jul 19, 2014 4:06:08 PM	00:16.25 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U F' D R2 B R U F2 D B2 R D
8888	Jul 19, 2014 4:05:46 PM	00:11.45 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D' U F D2 R2 F D2 R' D L2 F R U'
8887	Jul 19, 2014 4:05:22 PM	00:12.05 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 U2 B D R' F U' R' F R U2 B2 U'
8886	Jul 19, 2014 4:04:45 PM	00:09.72 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L' B U2 F L2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U'
8885	Jul 19, 2014 4:04:23 PM	00:11.34 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 D U L' U2 F' R2 F L' U R F2 L U
8884	Jul 19, 2014 4:03:59 PM	00:12.57 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' R F L B' D' F L' F' L U'
8883	Jul 19, 2014 4:03:39 PM	00:09.65 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D B2 D U' F2 U' R' D B D' R2 U R2 F U' F2 L'
8882	Jul 19, 2014 4:03:21 PM	00:10.56 D' B2 R2 D2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B' D2 U' R' F U B2 D2 L2 D2
8881	Jul 19, 2014 4:02:57 PM	00:14.02 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B' U R U2 R D' L' B D L U'
8880	Jul 19, 2014 4:02:35 PM	00:12.57 F2 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' U' B F2 U' L U R' F' D
8879	Jul 19, 2014 4:02:10 PM	00:13.26 B2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D R L2 U' B' R2 L' U' B' U' R2
8878	Jul 19, 2014 4:01:48 PM	00:11.78 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R U2 L' D2 U B' U2 R2 D B'
8877	Jul 19, 2014 4:01:25 PM	00:11.74 D U2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U2 B' R B D' R D2 U' B F L'
8876	Jul 19, 2014 4:00:41 PM	00:10.54 B2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U L2 U F' D' L2 U' B R L F' D2 L' U'
8875	Jul 19, 2014 3:56:40 PM	00:12.10 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U L' B' D U F R' D' U2 R U' L
8874	Jul 19, 2014 3:56:17 PM	00:12.47 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L' B L F2 R' F2 R2 U2 F R L'
8873	Jul 19, 2014 3:55:54 PM	00:11.62 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D R2 D R B' D' F2 D2 B2 D L' U B' U2
8872	Jul 19, 2014 3:55:30 PM	00:14.37 D L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 F D2 U L D F2 U2 L' D B
8871	Jul 19, 2014 3:55:12 PM	00:10.13 U2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 D L2 B2 U R2 B' U' L' B L2 D' R' U L' B
8870	Jul 19, 2014 3:54:52 PM	00:09.81 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D F' U' R L' F' U2 B' L2 B' U2
8869	Jul 19, 2014 3:54:29 PM	00:12.01 R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' U' F R D' R B2 F2 D' B
8868	Jul 19, 2014 3:54:03 PM	00:13.82 U B2 D2 F2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B R B F' L F2 D B2 U B'
8867	Jul 19, 2014 3:53:35 PM	00:13.81 U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R' B R2 U' R' D R2 F' L2 U'
8866	Jul 19, 2014 3:53:06 PM	00:15.97 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B2 L D2 L B R' U B' D' F2 R2
8865	Jul 19, 2014 3:52:46 PM	00:11.66 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 D U2 L' B2 D' R2 L' U'
8864	Jul 19, 2014 3:52:23 PM	00:13.57 U R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B' R2 L U2 B L2 B' L D U'
8863	Jul 19, 2014 3:52:01 PM	00:13.18 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L' B D' U R B F2 L' F R D2
8862	Jul 19, 2014 3:51:36 PM	00:14.21 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 L' B U2 L2 F' U2 R F2 L' F D'
8861	Jul 19, 2014 3:51:15 PM	00:10.58 D L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' U B2 L' D U2 F' U F' L' U B' D
8860	Jul 19, 2014 3:50:51 PM	00:13.83 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 B' F' D' R' D' R L B L' F'
8859	Jul 19, 2014 3:50:27 PM	00:14.20 U L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F' R' B U' R D' L U R' L F
8858	Jul 19, 2014 3:50:05 PM	00:12.17 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D L B' U B2 L U F' D2 R F'
8857	Jul 19, 2014 3:49:40 PM	00:09.54 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U L2 D R2 B2 U' F R' D' B2 U2 R' U' B F' L' U2
8856	Jul 19, 2014 3:49:19 PM	00:12.48 U B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 F' R B D R' L' U2 F D' R
8855	Jul 19, 2014 3:48:54 PM	00:14.62 U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 D' R2 U L2 B2 L' D2 U' R2 D' R' U' L2 B D U'
8854	Jul 19, 2014 3:48:30 PM	00:12.66 B2 D U B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B' R' F' L D2 R D R2 D' R2 U2
8853	Jul 19, 2014 3:48:05 PM	00:10.83 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 D B2 L2 F2 R F2 L' U R2 L' F D2 R2 D'
8852	Jul 19, 2014 3:47:38 PM	00:11.57 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 B' L' D' L' B' R U2 F D2 L'
8851	Jul 19, 2014 3:47:18 PM	00:09.79 F2 D R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F U' L' B D' L U' B' F2 R' U2
8850	Jul 19, 2014 3:46:52 PM	00:11.29 D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 D R2 D' L F' R2 U' L F L2 B' D U' R2
8849	Jul 19, 2014 3:46:24 PM	00:11.61 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D L B R' F2 U' B2 D' B F' L' D'
8848	Jul 19, 2014 3:45:57 PM	00:14.15 R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D U' B' D R2 U2 R2 L' U' R B D
8847	Jul 19, 2014 3:45:35 PM	00:12.11 R2 U B2 R2 D U B2 U F2 L2 D B' L B' F D2 B2 R' D B D U2
8846	Jul 19, 2014 3:45:11 PM	00:13.63 B2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B U2 R' B2 U F' L2 D2 R D U'
8845	Jul 19, 2014 3:44:49 PM	00:12.71 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U B2 D R2 D2 L' B' R2 D2 F' U2 F2 D' R' B F
8844	Jul 19, 2014 3:44:27 PM	00:11.83 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R D L2 D' F2 R B U2 R' B2 U'
8843	Jul 19, 2014 3:43:55 PM	00:12.68 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' F L2 U F' D L2 B R L B' R
8842	Jul 19, 2014 3:43:35 PM	00:11.84 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U F' L B2 R D2 B' L' B' F' R2 U'
8841	Jul 19, 2014 3:43:13 PM	00:10.58 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D L D2 R D' L2 F D' F2 R' U2
8840	Jul 19, 2014 3:42:53 PM	00:09.61 L2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L' B' R D' R2 U2 L B L' B2 U2
8839	Jul 19, 2014 3:42:29 PM	00:12.81 D L2 B2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 F L U' R2 U B2 F R L' B' L
8838	Jul 19, 2014 3:42:08 PM	00:11.77 D' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 L D' R' U' B' F2 D' U' R' F' U2
8837	Jul 19, 2014 3:41:45 PM	00:12.99 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F U L D2 L2 D' U' B L' D2 U
8836	Jul 19, 2014 3:40:03 PM	00:11.70 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L' B D2 B' U2 B L' U' F2 L2 U'
8835	Jul 19, 2014 3:38:33 PM	00:11.12 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 R' D U2 F L2 D U F U2 R' U'
8834	Jul 19, 2014 3:38:07 PM	00:12.81 B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 D L2 D B' R B2 L' F2 U'
8833	Jul 19, 2014 3:37:46 PM	00:10.80 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 D' R' B L' F2 D F2 U R2 D2 B'
8832	Jul 19, 2014 3:37:19 PM	00:11.39 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L D B D R' B' F' U2 B' D'
8831	Jul 19, 2014 3:36:51 PM	00:13.79 D U B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L B' R' L B' D2 L B' D2 L'
8830	Jul 19, 2014 12:59:49 PM	00:12.66 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 B' L2 U' L B U R2 L B' R2
8829	Jul 19, 2014 12:58:34 PM	00:15.84 R2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 F' R2 B' D2 U' F2 L' D' B2 U2
8828	Jul 19, 2014 12:58:12 PM	00:11.75 U2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F' B2 U R L2 B' R U' R2 D'
8827	Jul 19, 2014 12:57:44 PM	00:14.81 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 D B U2 B' R2 F L' B' R' D' L2
8826	Jul 19, 2014 12:57:16 PM	00:12.16 D L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F D2 F R2 F' U L B D R' D'
8825	Jul 19, 2014 12:56:43 PM	00:14.20 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 D2 F' R B' F' R2 U2 R' D U L D
8824	Jul 19, 2014 12:56:19 PM	00:12.93 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F' R2 D B L2 U F' R' U R
8823	Jul 19, 2014 10:56:38 AM	00:13.37 B2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R' D2 F U' R2 B2 R' L2 D L' B
8822	Jul 19, 2014 10:55:38 AM	00:13.60 R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R2 F' D B L B2 D' L U L' B2 U2
8821	Jul 19, 2014 10:55:16 AM	00:11.63 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U' L' U' B' U F' L' F' R' U2 F U'
8820	Jul 19, 2014 10:54:56 AM	00:11.79 D2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B' D F' L U' B2 L' U2 R U2 F2
8819	Jul 19, 2014 10:54:30 AM	00:14.07 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D U2 F R L F D2 R D U2 L U
8818	Jul 19, 2014 10:53:59 AM	00:16.00 R2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U L F' R B2 D' B2 D R2 B'
8817	Jul 19, 2014 10:53:37 AM	00:13.77 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L' D' B2 D R' D U B U2 R2 D'
8816	Jul 19, 2014 10:53:11 AM	00:16.79 F2 R2 D' U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B' R D B L' F R' L D' F R' U
8815	Jul 19, 2014 10:52:49 AM	00:12.28 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' F2 D U2 B' U' R U' F' L
8814	Jul 19, 2014 10:52:29 AM	00:11.19 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 F L' D' B2 F' R' U2 B2 F' D2 L'
8813	Jul 19, 2014 10:51:59 AM	00:10.87 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' D2 F U2 F2 U F U2 L B' U'
8812	Jul 19, 2014 10:51:27 AM	00:11.26 U' F2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 B L F R' D R2 D R U2 L2
8811	Jul 19, 2014 10:51:03 AM	00:13.36 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' R F L B D' U R L2 B2 L'
8810	Jul 19, 2014 10:50:35 AM	00:12.79 B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U B' D' R' D' U' B' D L D2 F2
8809	Jul 19, 2014 10:50:17 AM	00:08.78 R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D' F2 R' B' R' L F' D B' F2 L D'
8808	Jul 19, 2014 10:49:56 AM	00:10.05 D2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D' R' U L D2 R F' D B' U' R2 D2
8807	Jul 19, 2014 10:49:35 AM	00:11.63 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F' D2 R' L' F U2 B D' B2 R D
8806	Jul 19, 2014 10:49:14 AM	00:10.53 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L' B' R L F D2 U R B' F U
8805	Jul 19, 2014 10:48:46 AM	00:10.87 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B R' F' R L' B L2 D U' F' U2
8804	Jul 19, 2014 10:48:26 AM	00:10.35 D B2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F' R' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 L' F' U
8803	Jul 19, 2014 10:48:04 AM	00:09.79 U B2 U B2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 D' B R D F D2 B2 L' D' B' F D2
8802	Jul 19, 2014 10:47:39 AM	00:14.07 L2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R' U L F D2 R U2 F L D L2
8801	Jul 19, 2014 10:46:34 AM	00:11.05 F2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 D' R' F U' B' U' L B2 R F2 R2 U'
8800	Jul 19, 2014 10:16:01 AM	00:20.05 D' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L U B L U2 R F' U R2 L U'
8799	Jul 19, 2014 10:15:17 AM	00:20.15 U2 R2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' B U L B' L2 F2 R2 U' B F'
8798	Jul 19, 2014 10:14:40 AM	00:17.76 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 D U B2 D' F' L' U' B' U' R' U2 B R' D2
8797	Jul 19, 2014 10:14:07 AM	00:20.49 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F' R B U' L2 B' D U2 B L'
8796	Jul 19, 2014 10:13:37 AM	00:17.69 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U R' D' B' R2 L' U' R' F2 R F' D'
8795	Jul 19, 2014 10:13:06 AM	00:14.43 U R2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 L2 D2 F' U' L'
8794	Jul 19, 2014 10:12:35 AM	00:18.52 D' F2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B U2 F D' F2 R2 L2 F R' U2
8793	Jul 19, 2014 10:11:47 AM	00:20.56 B2 U2 R2 B2 D U' F2 D' R2 L2 U L' B' U B D R' F' U' B D U2
8792	Jul 19, 2014 10:11:18 AM	00:18.10 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' B2 U B D' U F D R' D2
8791	Jul 19, 2014 10:10:45 AM	00:17.81 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F' R' B L2 D' L' D2 L2
8790	Jul 19, 2014 10:10:11 AM	00:20.37 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 R' U' R B' U2 R' U B' R D'
8789	Jul 19, 2014 10:09:40 AM	00:19.58 B2 F2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F R' F2 D R B L F2 D R U2
8788	Jul 19, 2014 10:09:09 AM	00:15.28 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L' F2 D2 R2 U' B' R' D' B2 F' U2
8787	Jul 19, 2014 10:08:23 AM	00:29.13 R2 F2 U' B2 D U L2 F2 D2 U' R B2 D B2 R2 D' F D' R'
8786	Jul 19, 2014 10:07:57 AM	00:15.93 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D' L' U L' F D' B D' U' F R'
8785	Jul 19, 2014 10:07:32 AM	00:16.10 L2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 D R' F2 R U2 L B L2 U R D2
8784	Jul 19, 2014 10:07:01 AM 00:15.61 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' L' D B2 R' U2 B2 R2 L' F' U
8783	Jul 19, 2014 10:06:22 AM	00:22.73 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D F U2 L' F' D U' L' F U B
8782	Jul 19, 2014 10:05:42 AM	00:20.13 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' F' D2 B' R U' L' F' D R D' U'
8781	Jul 19, 2014 10:05:09 AM	00:20.00 D R2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L R2 B L U F' R2 L2 U' R B2
8780	Jul 19, 2014 10:04:40 AM	00:17.35 D U F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 F B2 R' U' R' B' L' U' L2 F'
8779	Jul 19, 2014 10:04:15 AM	00:14.53 U2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D U' B L2 F U' B' F2 L D B2 L'
8778	Jul 19, 2014 10:03:50 AM	00:15.77 L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U R2 U' R B D2 R B' U B D' F R D'
8777	Jul 19, 2014 10:03:23 AM	00:17.42 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L B R U' L2 F2 R2 F' L
8776	Jul 19, 2014 10:02:56 AM	00:17.68 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 L2 F' L' U2 B2 D' L' F2 L' U2 L D2
8775	Jul 19, 2014 10:02:15 AM	00:24.99 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 U R' D B L2 U2 F2 R' F' D2 B'
8774	Jul 19, 2014 10:01:49 AM	00:15.42 D B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B' L' U' F' R2 L2 U' F' D' B2
8773	Jul 19, 2014 10:01:16 AM	00:19.38 D2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L F' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 D F' D
8772	Jul 19, 2014 10:00:46 AM	00:13.53 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 U2 L' F' R' L B2 D L' F' U' L'
8771	Jul 19, 2014 10:00:20 AM	00:15.92 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 R' F U L' D' F U2 R2 L B2 F
8770	Jul 19, 2014 9:58:39 AM	00:16.65 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 R' B' D' L F' R D U R B R
8769	Jul 19, 2014 9:58:10 AM	00:18.31 D F2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R B' F' R U2 R' F' L D L2
8768	Jul 19, 2014 9:57:41 AM	00:19.44 U' B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R' U R2 B' F' U B2 F' D R D'
8767	Jul 19, 2014 9:57:15 AM	00:14.59 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F2 R U' F' R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U'
8766	Jul 19, 2014 9:56:48 AM	00:17.44 R2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' U' B' F' U' R L2 B' U2 L B2 U' L'
8765	Jul 19, 2014 9:56:10 AM	00:18.37 B2 U' L2 D U2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D F' R' B' U2 B U' R' L D L2 U2
8764	Jul 19, 2014 9:55:17 AM	00:19.04 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B R U2 F L' D' F U B' F'
8763	Jul 19, 2014 9:54:50 AM	00:11.92 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U2 R' B' F D' L D2 B L' D2
8762	Jul 19, 2014 9:54:17 AM	00:20.79 U R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F L U' R2 B D L2
8761	Jul 19, 2014 9:53:51 AM	00:15.82 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 U R B L' F' D' F' R' B R2 U'
8760	Jul 19, 2014 9:53:11 AM	00:13.86 B2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B' R2 U F' D2 R D R B L'
8759	Jul 19, 2014 9:52:18 AM	00:16.02 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D2 F L D B' F R' F' U2 F2 L' U'
8758	Jul 19, 2014 9:51:29 AM	00:23.86 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U F' U' L F D U B2 U B2 L2
8757	Jul 19, 2014 9:50:56 AM	00:18.39 D U L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' F' L' D2 R' D U' F2 U2 B'
8756	Jul 19, 2014 9:50:22 AM	00:16.34 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F' L' U B' D B2 F' L F D U2
8755	Jul 19, 2014 9:49:13 AM	00:20.83 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D' R2 B U2 F U2 L'
8754	Jul 19, 2014 9:48:11 AM	00:23.54 L2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U2 B' U' L B' U' R L D' F2 D2 U'
8753	Jul 19, 2014 9:47:45 AM	00:15.35 D B2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B D L' U' R B U' L' F' U R'
8752	Jul 19, 2014 9:47:11 AM	00:18.22 R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 D' L' U' R' F R2 B' L B' U' R' U'
8751	Jul 19, 2014 9:46:44 AM	00:14.74 B2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D F L' F' R D L' U' L U' R'
8750	Jul 19, 2014 9:46:18 AM	00:16.59 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 R' U R2 B F L' F' D2 R L
8749	Jul 19, 2014 9:45:43 AM	00:18.87 F2 U F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B L D' U' F2 R U' L D' R2 U'
8748	Jul 19, 2014 9:45:08 AM	00:19.32 L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' L' U' R L' B U2 R' D
8747	Jul 19, 2014 9:44:40 AM	00:18.03 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L F L' F' D2 F' L' B R2 L' U2
8746	Jul 19, 2014 9:44:14 AM	00:15.55 U L2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U R B2 U' L' F' U' B' R' L2 B
8745	Jul 19, 2014 9:43:34 AM	00:21.90 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 D R D2 F' R2 L' D' F2 R B D F U'
8744	Jul 19, 2014 9:43:00 AM	00:11.17 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' R L U' R D F U2 R2 D F2 U'
8743	Jul 19, 2014 9:42:23 AM	00:23.89 U B2 L2 D R2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 F L' D' F2 R B2 R2 D2 B F U'
8742	Jul 19, 2014 9:41:49 AM	00:17.07 D R2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 R U L' B2 U' B2 F2 R B L U2
8741	Jul 19, 2014 9:40:41 AM	00:18.58 D' B2 D B2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B D' R2 L D' L2 U' F R2 L2
8740	Jul 19, 2014 9:40:09 AM	00:18.83 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D U2 F2 R2 U' L B' L B2 D' B' L B2 U' R2
8739	Jul 19, 2014 9:39:27 AM	00:20.79 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D' R B F2 U2 F D R' F2 U' R'
8738	Jul 19, 2014 9:36:47 AM	00:18.67 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B' D B' U' R B2 U' F L2 D'
8737	Jul 19, 2014 9:35:59 AM	00:14.94 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 D R F U2 R D' B' L F2 R U
8736	Jul 19, 2014 9:35:28 AM	00:15.92 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B L B2 D2 B2 D' F L' U2 R
8735	Jul 19, 2014 9:35:01 AM	00:15.80 L2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U L' B2 R U' L2 B2 U L2 B R2 U
8734	Jul 19, 2014 9:34:30 AM	00:14.98 U L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R' F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D L F' U
8733	Jul 19, 2014 9:33:58 AM	00:18.97 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F' U2 R2 B U F' L U' R' B2
8732	Jul 19, 2014 9:33:24 AM	00:16.37 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B' R2 U L' D' U2 R' F' L' B'
8731	Jul 19, 2014 9:32:58 AM	00:16.63 B2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B L D B D' B' R B' F'
8730	Jul 19, 2014 9:32:26 AM	00:17.86 F2 D R2 D U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' R' B' R F D' L2 B' L D F2 D
8729	Jul 19, 2014 9:31:57 AM	00:18.10 F2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 U' L U F R L2 B D' R2 U2 B' U2
8728	Jul 19, 2014 9:31:25 AM	00:21.44 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 D R2 F' U' B' F' D2 U2 R' L2 F2 L U
8727	Jul 19, 2014 9:30:53 AM	00:19.71 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R D F R' D2 L2 D L' B R2 U'
8726	Jul 19, 2014 9:30:25 AM	00:13.67 D U2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' U' R B2 U' B R2 B' D2 R' U'
8725	Jul 19, 2014 9:29:56 AM	00:17.93 B2 D U R2 B2 D U2 F2 U' R2 L2 B D B' F R' L' B' U B2 R U
8724	Jul 19, 2014 9:29:19 AM	00:17.60 D' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L B' U F R U R2 B2 R2
8723	Jul 19, 2014 9:28:54 AM	00:16.49 U2 B2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D' U B' D L' U' B R' D2 F2 U' L'
8722	Jul 19, 2014 9:28:24 AM	00:17.38 U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U L F R' B' D F R2 L B R'
8721	Jul 19, 2014 9:27:53 AM	00:18.68 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 R' D' F' U' F D2 R' F
8720	Jul 19, 2014 9:27:14 AM	00:14.57 D2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' F L2 D2 R' F2 D2 B' R' F' L'
8719	Jul 19, 2014 9:26:43 AM	00:19.33 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B' F2 L U F R U2 R U' R L2
8718	Jul 19, 2014 9:26:10 AM	00:17.05 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' R' L U2 B D' L2 F R2 L' F' U'
8717	Jul 19, 2014 9:25:39 AM	00:21.08 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 R' B2 D R2 B L D' R B R' F
8716	Jul 19, 2014 9:25:04 AM	00:15.99 U R2 D U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L U B D2 L' F R' D2 F' R2 U'
8715	Jul 19, 2014 9:24:35 AM	00:14.20 F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F R' L U' L' D R F D' L2 U
8714	Jul 19, 2014 9:24:01 AM	00:17.57 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' U R L' B2 L' D B' L B' U'
8713	Jul 19, 2014 9:23:11 AM	00:18.39 D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 R B D B2 U' B2 U' R' B' D
8712	Jul 19, 2014 9:22:40 AM	00:16.24 D2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 B' D2 U L U R2 D B R' F2 D2
8711	Jul 19, 2014 9:21:59 AM	00:19.22 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U L U' R F2 R B L' U2 F' D U2
8710	Jul 19, 2014 9:21:16 AM	00:17.15 D2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' B' R' F' D' B' R2 L F2 U'
8709	Jul 19, 2014 9:20:44 AM	00:17.98 F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 B' U2 B' U B2 D2 R F' L' D
8708	Jul 19, 2014 9:20:13 AM	00:20.96 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L F U B' L2 U L F2 R' D2 L2
8707	Jul 19, 2014 9:19:36 AM	00:17.01 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' F' D2 L U F' R L' B2 D2 R2
8706	Jul 19, 2014 9:18:46 AM	00:20.64 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 F R' U' R L F2 D' U' F R' U2
8705	Jul 19, 2014 9:18:07 AM	00:20.35 U2 L2 U F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 B D' R' F D' L F R' U2
8704	Jul 19, 2014 9:17:27 AM	00:18.40 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D R' L D' B' D' U' F' R D2 L2 D'
8703	Jul 19, 2014 9:16:52 AM	00:20.33 F2 D' U2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U B' U R' B' D' U' B' F' L D
8702	Jul 19, 2014 9:16:15 AM	00:16.93 R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B R U R' L2 U2 L B F' D
8701	Jul 19, 2014 9:15:41 AM	00:16.72 R2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R' B2 R' B L' F U' F' R F'
8700	Jul 18, 2014 11:11:15 PM	00:12.42 U' B2 D U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L F2 L U' R' U' L F' U2 L' U
8699	Jul 18, 2014 11:10:34 PM	00:14.99 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L D' R' U B' F2 D B D2 F U'
8698	Jul 18, 2014 11:10:00 PM	00:13.35 D U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D U2 F2 U' F D U' B' F2 L' D2 F' R2 B' U
8697	Jul 18, 2014 11:09:36 PM	00:13.57 R2 D L2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 F' R2 F' L' D' U F2 R U' L'
8696	Jul 18, 2014 11:09:08 PM	00:12.31 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U B U2 L D B' D' R' D2 F'
8695	Jul 18, 2014 11:08:42 PM	00:14.52 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D' B2 U' L F' D2 R2 D' B L F2 L2 F U2
8694	Jul 18, 2014 11:08:04 PM	00:13.85 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 L B D2 F2 D L U F' D2 B U2
8693	Jul 18, 2014 11:07:26 PM	00:13.40 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D L2 D F D2 F' R' U2 F D B F2 D2
8692	Jul 18, 2014 11:07:01 PM	00:12.08 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 U B2 D' U2 R2 F' U2 L' B' L B2 R' U2 B2 F' U'
8691	Jul 18, 2014 11:06:32 PM	00:13.26 U' F2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L B2 F' D U' B R' L2 D' R2 D'
8690	Jul 18, 2014 11:06:08 PM	00:14.68 R2 D B2 D U L2 F2 D2 F2 R F L2 D B2 D2 F' U F2 D2 U2
8689	Jul 18, 2014 11:05:43 PM	00:16.40 L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D U2 L2 F2 D' R' D' F2 L F' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2
8688	Jul 18, 2014 11:05:11 PM	00:14.37 D B2 D L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 R U B F' L2 D' U2 L' U'
8687	Jul 18, 2014 11:04:31 PM	00:10.64 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B' F2 D' B' L D' U2 F L2 U'
8686	Jul 18, 2014 11:03:53 PM	00:16.25 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 F D' L2 B R2 F2 U2
8685	Jul 18, 2014 11:03:26 PM	00:16.32 D' L2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 B' R L F2 L F' D' L2 U'
8684	Jul 18, 2014 11:02:59 PM	00:14.93 R2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L D R2 F L2 B2 D U R F'
8683	Jul 18, 2014 11:02:39 PM	00:11.97 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L D2 B U' F' L2 D' B' D2 L2 U'
8682	Jul 18, 2014 11:01:56 PM	00:09.74 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 B F' D L' B' F' U2 L D2 F2
8681	Jul 18, 2014 11:01:29 PM	00:14.03 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L D' U R' L2 B' F' R' L2 B' D2
8680	Jul 18, 2014 11:01:03 PM	00:14.27 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U F' R L B' R F' L2 B D2 L U'
8679	Jul 18, 2014 11:00:36 PM	00:13.81 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R D B' U' R' B' R2 D2 L' F'
8678	Jul 18, 2014 11:00:10 PM	00:12.35 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 R' F2 R' B' L U L D2 R' D' U'
8677	Jul 18, 2014 10:59:48 PM	00:13.01 B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R B2 D L F2 L' B F U' B R2
8676	Jul 18, 2014 10:59:23 PM	00:12.68 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B' R' F2 D' L' U2 B2 R D' F2 U'
8675	Jul 18, 2014 10:58:53 PM	00:14.01 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 U F R L U2 B2 F' L D' F2 D U2
8674	Jul 18, 2014 10:58:29 PM	00:12.48 D' B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F R2 D' B U2 R B2 D' R' U' R'
8673	Jul 18, 2014 10:57:44 PM	00:14.24 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F' L B D R' U L D' B' L' U
8672	Jul 18, 2014 10:57:14 PM	00:13.80 U' R2 B2 R2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 B R' B2 L2 D' R' F U R' D2 U
8671	Jul 18, 2014 10:56:46 PM	00:13.53 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D L2 U2 R B D' L D2 B' L2 F U L'
8670	Jul 18, 2014 10:56:24 PM	00:10.53 B2 U R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D' R' U2 R2 B L D2 R' U' B' D2 U'
8669	Jul 18, 2014 10:55:59 PM	00:11.61 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U L' D2 B D2 L F U' R' F U'
8668	Jul 18, 2014 10:55:38 PM	00:11.79 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L2 D B' D' F' L' B2 F' D'
8667	Jul 18, 2014 10:54:45 PM	00:15.03 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U R' F R2 L D' F U' L2 F U
8666	Jul 18, 2014 10:54:23 PM	00:11.98 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D L' B2 D B U2 R L B' L U
8665	Jul 18, 2014 10:53:58 PM	00:15.07 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U R2 D' L' F U F2 U2 R D' U' R2 B D'
8664	Jul 18, 2014 10:53:35 PM	00:10.65 D B2 D R2 D2 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 F' R U2 R U L F' R' U2 L D'
8663	Jul 18, 2014 10:52:57 PM	00:14.01 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U' L D2 R' D B F R2 D R2 F2
8662	Jul 18, 2014 10:52:31 PM	00:16.17 U' F2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 R' B' D' R' L U F' R' D2 L
8661	Jul 18, 2014 10:52:09 PM	00:11.30 U B2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' L F' U F' U R2 U L U2 L U'
8660	Jul 18, 2014 10:51:40 PM	00:15.59 L2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 R' D F2 R F' L B R2 F L' U'
8659	Jul 18, 2014 10:51:05 PM	00:14.49 R2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B R' L' D' B2 F' R U R' F D2
8658	Jul 18, 2014 10:50:41 PM	00:12.99 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 L2 F R D2 U B2 F' U R' U2 F' U2
8657	Jul 18, 2014 10:50:15 PM	00:14.42 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B U R D U2 R' D' B D
8656	Jul 18, 2014 10:49:53 PM	00:12.73 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 L' R2 B' U R2 U2 L' F U2 R2 U'
8655	Jul 18, 2014 10:49:25 PM	00:12.06 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L' F2 R' D' F L' F' U' L2 D' U'
8654	Jul 18, 2014 10:49:00 PM	00:13.73 R2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F U R2 F2 L' F2 U' L B2 U'
8653	Jul 18, 2014 10:48:36 PM	00:13.19 F2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U F' R2 U2 R D' R' U B' F2 R U
8652	Jul 18, 2014 10:47:53 PM	00:12.57 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' B' D' B2 R U' R F' D' B U
8651	Jul 18, 2014 10:47:26 PM	00:14.44 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L B F2 D R' D L2 U' B' L2 U2
8650	Jul 18, 2014 10:46:54 PM	00:12.87 F2 L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U' L' U' R B L' D' R2 F L' U2 L2
8649	Jul 18, 2014 10:46:31 PM	00:13.08 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 F L U2 B' F' L U' B2 D2 F2 U
8648	Jul 18, 2014 10:46:06 PM	00:15.55 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F D2 R D R D' F2 R' U R' D'
8647	Jul 18, 2014 10:45:43 PM	00:12.98 U F2 D' B2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R' L' B' F U' B' D' L D' B2
8646	Jul 18, 2014 10:45:19 PM	00:13.11 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B U2 R F' L' F' U R B' F' L2
8645	Jul 18, 2014 10:44:54 PM	00:12.30 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R B L F' R' U' L2 F R2 L2 D'
8644	Jul 18, 2014 10:44:30 PM	00:12.73 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D R U2 B R2 L2 F' U B2 R2 U
8643	Jul 18, 2014 10:44:04 PM	00:15.22 L2 F2 D F2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F' U L B' L B R L2 U' L'
8642	Jul 18, 2014 10:43:41 PM	00:12.68 U2 L2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L D' F D2 U2 L F' R' L' D U'
8641	Jul 18, 2014 10:43:15 PM	00:16.23 D B2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L U' R L' D' B L2 F2 U L2 F
8640	Jul 18, 2014 10:42:45 PM	00:12.25 L2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U F U R U' R' L B U2 B' L'
8639	Jul 18, 2014 10:42:16 PM	00:14.36 U R2 D L2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L B U F2 D R F U' L2 F'
8638	Jul 18, 2014 10:41:50 PM	00:13.44 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 B L B' R' D2 B L D' B2 L U'
8637	Jul 18, 2014 10:41:20 PM	00:12.58 D' B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D L2 B2 L' F2 R' D' B' L F R U' F U2
8636	Jul 18, 2014 10:40:57 PM	00:13.30 U' R2 U F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D' R F2 L B R2 L B R2 L'
8635	Jul 18, 2014 10:40:35 PM	00:12.69 F2 D' B2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U2 R' D2 U' R L D' B D2 B2 D'
8634	Jul 18, 2014 10:39:59 PM	00:15.45 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R D' R2 L B L U2 L' B L'
8633	Jul 18, 2014 10:39:36 PM	00:13.71 F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F' R B' U2 R F2 D2 F D' F2
8632	Jul 18, 2014 10:38:54 PM	00:13.54 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 U2 R B F U' B' L' U L' F' D2 U'
8631	Jul 18, 2014 10:38:31 PM	00:13.46 B2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R' D' B2 D' L' F' D2 R' F2 D' U'
8630	Jul 18, 2014 10:38:04 PM	00:12.00 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' F' L' U2 F2 R' U' L U2 L B U2
8629	Jul 18, 2014 10:37:35 PM	00:12.09 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 L D' R F U' L2 D L' U B'
8628	Jul 18, 2014 10:37:03 PM	00:14.28 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R2 F D' B' U' F2 U2 R F2 D U' L'
8627	Jul 18, 2014 10:36:39 PM	00:12.40 F2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 U L D R' L' F D L' U' B2 U'
8626	Jul 18, 2014 10:36:18 PM	00:09.45 D U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' U' F D2 L B D' U F L2 U2
8625	Jul 18, 2014 10:35:54 PM	00:12.94 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' F R U' F' D R' D2 R' F' L D2
8624	Jul 18, 2014 10:35:24 PM	00:11.21 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U F2 D L U2 B L' D L2 D2 R' D F'
8623	Jul 18, 2014 10:34:28 PM	00:13.50 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L' U R2 D L F U F U' L2
8622	Jul 18, 2014 10:33:47 PM	00:11.59 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 U R2 F2 U' R' B F' R B D2 B' U' L' D' U'
8621	Jul 18, 2014 10:33:19 PM	00:13.29 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 L' B' U' B2 D B2 L' B2 L U'
8620	Jul 18, 2014 10:32:52 PM	00:13.68 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L F2 L F' L2 D R2 L D'
8619	Jul 18, 2014 10:32:29 PM	00:11.37 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L B' D R2 B' U' F L' D2 B2 U2
8618	Jul 18, 2014 10:32:01 PM	00:14.87 B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U B' U' F R B F' U F U' L U'
8617	Jul 18, 2014 10:31:02 PM	00:14.97 F2 D L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R U' L2 F' D' U' B R' B2 F' R'
8616	Jul 18, 2014 10:30:22 PM	00:18.09 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L B R U F' D2 L' D' B F' U'
8615	Jul 18, 2014 10:30:00 PM	00:12.17 B2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 B D F' U' B2 L F' R' L' D' U'
8614	Jul 18, 2014 10:29:37 PM	00:13.21 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 F' L B L F2 L' D U R L'
8613	Jul 18, 2014 10:29:11 PM	00:14.33 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 D' R B' U' F R' B2 R2 L2 D2 F' U2
8612	Jul 18, 2014 10:28:51 PM	00:12.06 U B2 D F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 U F2 R F R' F D2 U2 L F L2 U2
8611	Jul 18, 2014 10:28:19 PM	00:14.45 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 F D' L' B2 D2 B' D R2 L F U'
8610	Jul 18, 2014 10:27:58 PM	00:10.25 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R L2 U L2 F' U2
8609	Jul 18, 2014 10:27:26 PM	00:12.63 B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B R2 D B F2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 U'
8608	Jul 18, 2014 10:27:05 PM	00:10.82 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' R' B U2 F2 D2 U2 L' U R D U2
8607	Jul 18, 2014 10:26:40 PM	00:14.04 U' F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 U' R' D2 F D R2 D L' D' B F U'
8606	Jul 18, 2014 10:25:55 PM	00:16.26 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 U L' B' F L2 U2 B U' R2 B F'
8605	Jul 18, 2014 10:25:30 PM	00:14.65 F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B R F2 D U2 F' R U' F' R U
8604	Jul 18, 2014 10:25:08 PM	00:13.14 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R B L F U B2 L2 F' L
8603	Jul 18, 2014 10:24:42 PM	00:12.99 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F U' F2 U B' R' D R B' U'
8602	Jul 18, 2014 10:24:18 PM	00:11.72 F2 R2 U' B2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B F R2 B U2 R' B' U' F' L U'
8601	Jul 18, 2014 10:23:46 PM	00:14.66 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 U2 F D2 U' B F R' B2 R' U' F' U'
8600	Jul 18, 2014 10:23:22 PM	00:13.41 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R D2 U B F' D2 L2 D' R2 L' U2
8599	Jul 18, 2014 10:22:58 PM	00:12.73 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 F' D R B2 F2 L' F2 R2 U2
8598	Jul 18, 2014 10:22:30 PM	00:13.18 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 D B' L' D' R' U L' D R B' R' U'
8597	Jul 18, 2014 10:22:07 PM	00:10.39 D2 R2 U' L2 D L2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 F' D R B' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U
8596	Jul 18, 2014 10:21:46 PM	00:12.62 D F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B' U B F' L F' R' F2 L' B U'
8595	Jul 18, 2014 10:21:25 PM	00:10.01 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D L F U2 L B D B2 R2 F D' U'
8594	Jul 18, 2014 10:21:01 PM	00:11.49 D' F2 U R2 U B2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R D B' F' D R2 L U2 R F U2
8593	Jul 18, 2014 10:20:33 PM	00:11.49 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F' U F2 U2 R' L2 B R' B2 U
8592	Jul 18, 2014 10:20:14 PM	00:13.43 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 U F2 D L2 D2 F' R U R2 B R F' U' F' D2
8591	Jul 18, 2014 10:19:48 PM	00:12.09 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 F D' U2 F R U' F U2 R' B D
8590	Jul 18, 2014 10:19:23 PM	00:14.28 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 R B' L' D2 L2 D B' F D' R' U'
8589	Jul 18, 2014 10:18:54 PM	00:16.80 F2 R2 U F2 U L2 D' U F2 R2 F2 L F2 U' B' L' B' F' L F2 U
8588	Jul 18, 2014 10:18:29 PM	00:13.83 D B2 R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 B F2 R' D2 F' R2 B2 F' R U
8587	Jul 18, 2014 10:18:03 PM	00:13.23 D' U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 L2 F' R' D R2 L D R' U B2 R2 U2
8586	Jul 18, 2014 10:17:41 PM	00:12.22 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U' B' F D L U R' D2 L' B2 F' U2
8585	Jul 18, 2014 10:17:15 PM	00:11.03 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' F2 L R2 U2 F' D' U2 R F L' B' U'
8584	Jul 18, 2014 10:16:31 PM	00:12.67 D' B2 D' L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B' D2 F' L' B' F D' F2 D' L' D'
8583	Jul 18, 2014 10:16:03 PM	00:13.20 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 U F U R' B D2 F U' F' U L U2
8582	Jul 18, 2014 10:15:34 PM	00:16.00 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L B' U2 R' F' R2 L2 B' F
8581	Jul 18, 2014 10:14:56 PM	00:16.16 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D' L' F D U' F L2 B2 F' R U
8580	Jul 18, 2014 10:14:31 PM	00:11.60 L2 D F2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U F' D2 L' F U R' F U R2 L D'
8579	Jul 18, 2014 10:14:04 PM	00:13.22 D L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L' D2 U L' B F D2 R U2 B2
8578	Jul 18, 2014 10:13:34 PM	00:14.25 L2 U R2 U L2 U R2 F2 D L U' L' B R' D2 L U2 F U
8577	Jul 18, 2014 10:13:12 PM	00:12.54 R2 D2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 B' L' U2 L2 D' U R U2 B R'
8576	Jul 18, 2014 10:12:49 PM	00:14.53 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 U' R2 U2 B' U' R' D B' F' L2 B2 L' F2 D'
8575	Jul 18, 2014 10:12:21 PM	00:11.14 D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 F' D R2 F2 D' L' F2 D2 U2 L
8574	Jul 18, 2014 10:11:58 PM	00:13.21 F2 U F2 U B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B U2 L B' R' L2 U' F U' R2 U2
8573	Jul 18, 2014 10:11:32 PM	00:12.55 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' R' U L U F' D2 L' F2 D' U
8572	Jul 18, 2014 10:11:04 PM	00:13.62 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F R D L D' B U F2 L F2
8571	Jul 18, 2014 10:10:40 PM	00:12.13 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U L2 U2 R' D2 B L' B2 D F' R2 U B U
8570	Jul 18, 2014 10:10:18 PM	00:11.66 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U B' D' R' D B2 D2 B2 L' F' R2
8569	Jul 18, 2014 10:09:47 PM	00:12.16 U2 R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L2 U' B' D' U2 L' D F R' F' U2 L'
8568	Jul 18, 2014 10:09:24 PM	00:12.74 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U' R' B' R F' D B2 F R' D' F U2
8567	Jul 18, 2014 10:05:53 PM	00:18.85 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U L2 U' L' U F2 D2 B D F' D R L
8566	Jul 18, 2014 10:05:16 PM	00:17.87 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L D R D B F' D' B2 R' F2 R2
8565	Jul 18, 2014 10:04:44 PM	00:17.81 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U R2 D' U B' L2 U R B2 F' L' U' L2 U2
8564	Jul 18, 2014 10:04:15 PM	00:17.10 R2 F2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R D2 U' L D B' U F D B U
8563	Jul 18, 2014 10:03:42 PM	00:20.80 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' R D2 L2 D L F' U' R L
8562	Jul 18, 2014 10:03:11 PM	00:19.35 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 L' F' L2 B R F2 D' L U R
8561	Jul 18, 2014 10:02:41 PM	00:18.35 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D' B D U2 B' L U2 L F L D2 U'
8560	Jul 18, 2014 10:02:11 PM	00:18.15 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 B L2 F R B D2 R F2 R2 U2
8559	Jul 18, 2014 10:01:34 PM	00:16.94 L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R' F2 U F2 L U' B D2 U F U2
8558	Jul 18, 2014 10:00:59 PM	00:19.98 U F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 R' B D' R2 U' B D F R' F'
8557	Jul 18, 2014 10:00:15 PM	00:16.10 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U L2 B' F' D F' L' U' L' U2 B2 R U
8556	Jul 18, 2014 9:59:44 PM	00:19.08 F2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D F D' F' L D2 U R U' F L D'
8555	Jul 18, 2014 9:59:13 PM	00:17.10 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' R U' F L' D' B D L2 U2 L2 U
8554	Jul 18, 2014 9:58:39 PM	00:19.29 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R L B' R U2 F2 D' B' F2 U'
8553	Jul 18, 2014 9:58:03 PM	00:21.49 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 D' F2 R U' B' D2 R2 U2 R' D2 B L'
8552	Jul 18, 2014 9:57:22 PM	00:19.48 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U F2 D R D' F2 R U' B' L2 B' U'
8551	Jul 18, 2014 9:56:55 PM	00:18.23 D' B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U R' D2 U R' D' B D2 L2 U2 L
8550	Jul 18, 2014 9:56:27 PM	00:17.20 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U R2 U F' D' L' B2 D2 U' B R B' F2
8549	Jul 18, 2014 9:55:50 PM	00:20.18 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B L' B' U' F2 L2 B' U L2 D'
8548	Jul 18, 2014 9:55:21 PM	00:19.77 B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L D2 B L2 D B2 R2 F L
8547	Jul 18, 2014 9:54:42 PM	00:16.84 R2 L2 D L2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R B F' U F' U' R' D F' L2 U
8546	Jul 18, 2014 9:54:15 PM	00:15.80 B2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' L' U B' D2 L' F R2 D' F2 D'
8545	Jul 18, 2014 9:53:47 PM	00:18.13 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D B2 D F R U2 L2 U' R2 L B2 F R2 L'
8544	Jul 18, 2014 9:53:07 PM	00:22.30 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F' R' U2 L' F' R' F U F' L2 U'
8543	Jul 18, 2014 9:52:40 PM	00:17.01 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 D' L' B L2 F2 D2 F2 U' L F D'
8542	Jul 18, 2014 9:52:11 PM	00:13.21 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B F' U' L2 D' B F R D R' L'
8541	Jul 18, 2014 9:51:42 PM	00:19.14 U L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 R U L B2 U F2 L D2 B2 F'
8540	Jul 18, 2014 9:51:11 PM	00:19.90 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 L' D B R' D' L F R D' B2 U
8539	Jul 18, 2014 9:50:40 PM	00:16.96 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F' U' L' B2 D' B D' L' U R' U'
8538	Jul 18, 2014 9:50:09 PM	00:16.03 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D B2 L' F2 L' D2 R2 B U2 B L U
8537	Jul 18, 2014 9:49:21 PM	00:17.36 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L2 F' U' L' B' U2 R' L2
8536	Jul 18, 2014 9:48:49 PM	00:18.38 U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 B D2 U' L2 D L' U' B D' R' D2
8535	Jul 18, 2014 9:48:02 PM	00:16.76 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D U F2 L2 U B2 R L B' F' D F2 R' F D' L'
8534	Jul 18, 2014 9:47:34 PM	00:16.94 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B L F2 L D' R' F' L' U' B2 U2
8533	Jul 18, 2014 9:46:59 PM	00:16.97 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R' B' F' D F2 L B' L D' R' D'
8532	Jul 18, 2014 9:46:28 PM	00:20.06 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 F' R D' F2 L' U R' L D L U'
8531	Jul 18, 2014 9:45:52 PM	00:17.19 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R' B U L F R L2 F U2 F U'
8530	Jul 18, 2014 9:45:25 PM	00:17.00 U2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U B' U' B2 U' F U B' R' U'
8529	Jul 18, 2014 9:44:58 PM	00:16.26 U2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F' R F' D' F' U' B2 U' L D'
8528	Jul 18, 2014 9:44:29 PM	00:17.07 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D2 B L' F' R' B2 U B2 L' B' D2 U2
8527	Jul 18, 2014 9:44:02 PM	00:14.66 U2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 L B' U L2 U' B2 L B D F2 R2
8526	Jul 18, 2014 9:43:28 PM	00:19.26 L2 F2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 U B2 R' B U' R L' D2 L2 B' U' F' U
8525	Jul 18, 2014 9:42:24 PM	00:18.64 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F U' F2 L D2 U' F L D R
8524	Jul 18, 2014 9:41:43 PM	00:19.91 U2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F' R D' F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 R'
8523	Jul 18, 2014 9:41:12 PM	00:17.79 U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' R L2 B2 F' D' L' F D' B' R'
8522	Jul 18, 2014 9:40:40 PM	00:22.74 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' U' R' U2 F R2 B F2 R' D' F' U
8521	Jul 18, 2014 9:40:09 PM	00:17.55 R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 F' R' B' F2 R' F U2 F2 R2 D'
8520	Jul 18, 2014 9:39:38 PM	00:15.49 F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B' D' U2 L2 U' L U B' R
8519	Jul 18, 2014 9:39:00 PM	00:23.65 D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R B' U2 F2 U2 R2 D L B R2 U'
8518	Jul 18, 2014 9:38:23 PM	00:22.90 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B' F' D R' D2 R D2 F2 R' L2
8517	Jul 18, 2014 6:48:53 PM	00:14.58 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 F2 R2 U' R' F' D B2 R B U B2 F2 R2 F
8516	Jul 18, 2014 6:48:31 PM	00:12.84 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' F R2 B' R' B2 D2 U
8515	Jul 18, 2014 6:48:09 PM	00:13.33 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U L2 B U' L B L F' R' B F L' U'
8514	Jul 18, 2014 6:47:10 PM	00:12.98 U' L2 D U2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L' R2 D2 B R' B F2 R U L
8513	Jul 18, 2014 6:46:46 PM	00:12.09 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D B' L' B2 F U' B2 L' F2 U' L'
8512	Jul 18, 2014 6:46:24 PM	00:12.76 R2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R' B' L D F D2 B D' L' D2
8511	Jul 18, 2014 6:46:04 PM	00:11.37 D F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B L2 U' B U' L2 D' B L D2
8510	Jul 18, 2014 6:45:38 PM	00:11.23 F2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F R' L2 F' L2 U F' U F' U2
8509	Jul 18, 2014 6:45:17 PM	00:12.13 F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R' B' U B' L' D L' F' R2 L'
8508	Jul 18, 2014 6:43:30 PM	00:12.47 D2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U2 L D F U R2 B R L2 U2 B
8507	Jul 18, 2014 6:43:03 PM	00:14.62 U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L' U B' D' F' D' R U' F2 L2
8506	Jul 18, 2014 6:42:38 PM	00:14.27 B2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U B' L2 F R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R' F2
8505	Jul 18, 2014 6:42:12 PM	00:14.05 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R U2 F L2 B' D' L B2 U
8504	Jul 18, 2014 6:41:44 PM	00:15.26 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F' R2 D' R' B' L2 U2 F' R2 F2
8503	Jul 18, 2014 6:41:23 PM	00:12.23 B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L' D' L U B L' F' U2 R2 B' D2
8502	Jul 18, 2014 6:40:58 PM	00:15.48 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R B F D2 R D2 B' D' F L2 U2
8501	Jul 18, 2014 6:40:38 PM	00:11.31 U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F U' R B U' L2 U' R' D U'
8500	Jul 18, 2014 6:40:15 PM	00:13.60 U F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L U2 B R2 D B2 L' B D2 U'
8499	Jul 18, 2014 6:39:54 PM	00:10.47 B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F' D' L' F2 D R' F D' R' B2 R'
8498	Jul 18, 2014 5:33:56 PM	00:12.21 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F D' B L2 B R' L' D' R2 B U
8497	Jul 18, 2014 5:33:14 PM	00:11.62 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 R' D2 F2 L B F U2 L U
8496	Jul 18, 2014 5:32:54 PM	00:12.67 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 U B' U B L B2 F' R' D2 B2 L2
8495	Jul 18, 2014 5:32:19 PM	00:11.91 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 B' L F R2 L' U R2 F L2 D2 U'
8494	Jul 18, 2014 5:31:54 PM	00:14.12 F2 D U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B' F' R' D' B D2 U2 L' D2 L U'
8493	Jul 18, 2014 5:31:27 PM	00:11.33 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 B' U F2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 F' D
8492	Jul 18, 2014 5:31:04 PM	00:12.02 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 U' F' R L2 B D2 R U B2 U2 L2
8491	Jul 18, 2014 5:30:11 PM	00:12.83 F2 U R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R' U' R' D B' U R' D R' L U'
8490	Jul 18, 2014 5:29:46 PM	00:14.00 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 F D R' L2 D' U F' D' L2 B2 U'
8489	Jul 18, 2014 5:29:21 PM	00:12.85 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U' F R U F' U B2 R2 F R' U2
8488	Jul 18, 2014 5:29:00 PM	00:10.99 U L2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B D' L F U' B' R2 L' B F2
8487	Jul 18, 2014 5:28:36 PM	00:12.50 F2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 U R D' B2 R2 U2 R D2 L B L' U
8486	Jul 18, 2014 5:28:14 PM	00:12.37 U' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' D' L2 D2 R B2 D B L
8485	Jul 18, 2014 5:27:51 PM	00:12.33 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 R' D' U' B' L U R2 F' R2 L2 U
8484	Jul 18, 2014 5:27:26 PM	00:13.15 D' B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U R2 B D' R' F2 D2 U2 R' U L D L
8483	Jul 18, 2014 5:26:52 PM	00:12.88 U2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L' D B' F' D B U2 L U2 F'
8482	Jul 18, 2014 5:26:30 PM	00:13.05 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' B U L2 B2 R' U F D2 L'
8481	Jul 18, 2014 5:26:09 PM	00:10.00 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' B' L2 B U2 R' B L' D R2
8480	Jul 18, 2014 5:25:50 PM	00:10.60 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B' F2 U L U B' F2 R' D F2 U'
8479	Jul 18, 2014 5:25:28 PM	00:12.45 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R B2 L B U F' R D' U2 L' D2
8478	Jul 18, 2014 5:25:00 PM	00:13.34 R2 D' F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U' R' L' U R2 D L D' F' D L2
8477	Jul 18, 2014 5:24:42 PM	00:10.48 F2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' B' D' U' R U2 B2 R2 U' L B' U'
8476	Jul 18, 2014 5:24:17 PM	00:15.71 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 D F2 U' F' D' B D' R2 U' R' B F L' U2
8475	Jul 18, 2014 5:23:38 PM	00:13.51 D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 R' B F2 D' U F' L' D2 U2 B U'
8474	Jul 18, 2014 5:23:07 PM	00:13.68 R2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 U' L' U R B' R F U B' U L'
8473	Jul 18, 2014 5:22:41 PM	00:11.86 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R' L' U B2 F' D B' F U2 L
8472	Jul 18, 2014 5:22:12 PM	00:11.44 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U L' F' D' U L' F R B L U2 L'
8471	Jul 18, 2014 5:21:47 PM	00:15.10 U F2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 F L' U B' U' B2 D B2 L' U'
8470	Jul 18, 2014 5:21:15 PM	00:10.31 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U B' R2 U' B2 F' L U' R' B2 R'
8469	Jul 18, 2014 5:20:55 PM	00:12.82 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U F' B2 R D2 R2 B R2 F' D2 U'
8468	Jul 18, 2014 5:20:24 PM	00:11.80 U' F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 D R B2 R2 U' R D' L2 B D' R'
8467	Jul 18, 2014 5:19:57 PM	00:12.84 R2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U' B L' U R' U2 R D F' U' R' D2
8466	Jul 18, 2014 5:19:32 PM	00:15.90 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D U L2 D' R2 B' R B' F U2 R U' L2 U' B2 F2 U2
8465	Jul 18, 2014 5:18:57 PM	00:13.75 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 F D R U F D2 U B' R L2
8464	Jul 18, 2014 5:18:34 PM	00:12.21 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B L' D' B2 L' U2 B' U L B'
8463	Jul 18, 2014 5:18:13 PM	00:10.36 D L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L D F' U' B' L U2 B' L F2 D
8462	Jul 18, 2014 5:17:40 PM	00:13.90 B2 U2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 L F' L' D R B2 D' R2 U2 F
8461	Jul 18, 2014 5:17:18 PM	00:11.95 D2 F2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B' U R' F2 U' F L2 D' B2 D'
8460	Jul 18, 2014 5:16:56 PM	00:11.77 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R F L F L2 B' D B2 R2 L
8459	Jul 18, 2014 5:16:28 PM	00:11.64 D' R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U2 F L B' U F2 D' U' L2 F' R2
8458	Jul 18, 2014 5:15:54 PM	00:11.71 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' L B F2 L' F2 U2 F2 U' L U2
8457	Jul 18, 2014 5:15:29 PM	00:10.16 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L2 F' L' B' R2 F' U L' U' R F2 U2
8456	Jul 18, 2014 5:15:06 PM	00:11.50 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D B2 R' B' L' D F' L2 D' U2 B' U'
8455	Jul 18, 2014 5:14:43 PM	00:13.22 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U R F2 U' F L B L' D2 U2 B' U2
8454	Jul 18, 2014 5:14:21 PM	00:10.73 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F U2 L2 D F2 R' U' B2 L2 U2
8453	Jul 18, 2014 5:13:56 PM	00:11.41 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' B R2 U' L' D2 B2 D2 U2 B R'
8452	Jul 18, 2014 5:13:33 PM	00:10.93 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U L F D L U' L B R' U2 R'
8451	Jul 18, 2014 5:13:11 PM	00:13.44 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' U R B2 U' F2 R D2 F' D2
8450	Jul 18, 2014 5:12:49 PM	00:11.63 L2 B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 D F2 L' U R' B U' L2 F2 R B' D' U'
8449	Jul 18, 2014 5:12:26 PM	00:11.87 B2 D B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B F' R' U' R2 D2 B2 L U' F' U'
8448	Jul 18, 2014 5:12:01 PM	00:14.89 F2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U2 F L' F2 D' B' L2 B2 L' B2 L' D' U'
8447	Jul 18, 2014 5:11:36 PM	00:12.02 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R' B U F' R2 U' B2 D' U' F
8446	Jul 18, 2014 5:11:15 PM	00:12.61 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 R' F U' B' R2 U' F' L' D2 F D2
8445	Jul 18, 2014 5:10:51 PM	00:10.17 F2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 D F' R2 L D' U R L U2
8444	Jul 18, 2014 5:10:30 PM	00:11.36 U L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B R' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 F2 R' B' D
8443	Jul 18, 2014 5:08:13 PM	00:12.41 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 B R B R L' B U' F D B2
8442	Jul 18, 2014 5:07:39 PM	00:11.06 F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 R' L U' B R' D2 R' L' B2 D2 U'
8441	Jul 18, 2014 5:07:13 PM	00:13.48 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' U' F L2 U' F2 L F2 D B'
8440	Jul 18, 2014 5:06:50 PM	00:12.87 F2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 R' L D F2 R B' U R' L2 F U'
8439	Jul 18, 2014 5:06:27 PM	00:11.30 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D B L F R2 D' R B U' R2 B U'
8438	Jul 18, 2014 5:06:03 PM	00:08.81 D B2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D F D' R' D R' F' R' B R2 U'
8437	Jul 18, 2014 5:05:27 PM	00:10.97 R2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L2 U' L D F' R2 U' R B' L' F' L' F'
8436	Jul 18, 2014 5:05:01 PM	00:10.58 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' B R2 L2 U2 B L B' D2 B2 R D
8435	Jul 18, 2014 5:04:37 PM	00:12.16 U' B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 R' B' D' F U' R' B2 L' B2 D2 U'
8434	Jul 18, 2014 5:00:17 PM	00:09.36 L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B' R L U' B' L U2 F D2 R L2
8433	Jul 18, 2014 4:59:20 PM	00:13.11 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U2 R' F U' B2 L2 F' R' D F' R2 D'
8432	Jul 18, 2014 4:58:59 PM	00:10.74 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 D' U' F U' L' F2 R' U B2 D' U2
8431	Jul 18, 2014 4:58:32 PM	00:12.64 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L D' F U' F U' F' R2
8430	Jul 18, 2014 4:58:04 PM	00:12.38 D F2 D L2 U2 R2 U B2 D B2 R2 F R2 B R2 U R D U2 L' U2
8429	Jul 18, 2014 3:38:42 PM	00:13.73 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B D2 L2 B2 R F2 L U F' R2 U'
8428	Jul 18, 2014 3:38:19 PM	00:13.32 D' U2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R B2 D2 B' D' R2 D2 R U'
8427	Jul 18, 2014 3:37:00 PM	00:15.25 R2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R' B' U' B D F2 R2 F' R D2
8426	Jul 18, 2014 3:36:38 PM	00:11.22 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 L' F R' D U' R' D R' L' U2
8425	Jul 18, 2014 3:36:16 PM	00:13.34 R2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B' D2 F' D' B' R2 F' L B U2
8424	Jul 18, 2014 3:35:53 PM	00:13.41 D U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 L2 F' U L D L' B' D2 R D2 F' U2
8423	Jul 18, 2014 3:35:22 PM	00:13.79 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R' B' R U' F' D' F2 U' R L U'
8422	Jul 18, 2014 3:34:52 PM	00:10.84 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' R' B' L2 U2 F2 D F' R2 L' D2 U2
8421	Jul 18, 2014 3:34:17 PM	00:13.86 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U F' L' D2 B2 R2 B R' F U' L'
8420	Jul 18, 2014 3:33:55 PM	00:11.79 R2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' F' L' B' U B' R' L2 U' L B D'
8419	Jul 18, 2014 3:33:32 PM	00:12.45 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' B' D' B2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' D2 F2
8418	Jul 18, 2014 3:32:03 PM	00:12.70 F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D L' F L2 D R B2 L F2 L' U2
8417	Jul 18, 2014 3:31:40 PM	00:12.60 D R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D U F U R' D R2 F2 L2 U'
8416	Jul 18, 2014 3:31:14 PM	00:11.69 D2 L2 D L2 D B2 U B2 U R2 U2 R' B2 U B U R2 B' D'
8415	Jul 18, 2014 3:30:45 PM	00:13.49 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R B2 U' F' L' D2 B L' U
8414	Jul 18, 2014 3:30:21 PM	00:12.97 F2 D F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B' R2 D' B' U' R2 L' B U2
8413	Jul 18, 2014 3:29:58 PM	00:10.89 R2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D F D R L2 U' F' R' U' B2
8412	Jul 18, 2014 3:29:39 PM	00:11.79 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 B L F L' F R' L2 F2 R' D' U'
8411	Jul 18, 2014 3:29:16 PM	00:11.63 L2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 D U L2 U' B' R2 L2 D' B' R' D' F' R D' U'
8410	Jul 17, 2014 9:49:42 PM	00:12.71 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 B U2 L B U2 L' B U' R L' D'
8409	Jul 17, 2014 9:49:19 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U' F2 L2 U F' B2 R D2 R' D U' F' D2 L2 U'
8408	Jul 17, 2014 9:48:52 PM	00:13.26 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' L F L B' F D' R U B2 D2 U2
8407	Jul 17, 2014 9:48:24 PM	00:14.32 R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D R2 U F' D L D' U2 F2 D2 R2 B U2
8406	Jul 17, 2014 9:48:00 PM	00:13.97 L2 U2 R2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 F' R D B' D' U2 R' U2 L2 U'
8405	Jul 17, 2014 9:47:38 PM	00:12.09 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F U F' L' F R D' B2 R2 F2 D2
8404	Jul 17, 2014 9:46:20 PM	00:11.07 R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F' U' B R B2 L' F' U2 F2 D2
8403	Jul 17, 2014 9:45:57 PM	00:13.65 D' L2 B2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 D B2 U' F' D B R' L' U F2 R D R' U
8402	Jul 17, 2014 9:45:34 PM	00:11.79 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 B' D L2 D' B R L' D' U F' U2
8401	Jul 17, 2014 9:45:06 PM	00:13.99 U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 L B' D B' D B' D F R2 U2 R'
8400	Jul 17, 2014 9:44:44 PM	00:11.86 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L D' R B' D L2 U B2 F2
8399	Jul 17, 2014 9:44:22 PM	00:12.47 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' L2 F' D2 U2 R U R' U2 L2
8398	Jul 17, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:15.24 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 R U2 L' U B2 U R2 F L' D2 U'
8397	Jul 17, 2014 9:43:30 PM	00:10.44 U' F2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 F' R D' U' B2 R2 F2 L B' R2
8396	Jul 17, 2014 9:43:06 PM	00:11.62 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 L' D R2 F2 D' R B' L F D U
8395	Jul 17, 2014 9:42:36 PM	00:12.29 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 U L2 B U2 B' L' F' L2 U2 B D R U2
8394	Jul 17, 2014 9:42:15 PM	00:10.57 D2 R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 F2 D' R2 D L F U' R
8393	Jul 17, 2014 9:41:52 PM	00:14.48 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 L2 D F2 R F' D2 L2 U2 R D' L' D
8392	Jul 17, 2014 9:41:28 PM	00:11.22 D2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L D2 B' L' D' U' F L F R2
8391	Jul 17, 2014 9:40:45 PM	00:12.55 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F' B2 R B' D L' B2 F' R
8390	Jul 17, 2014 9:39:43 PM	00:12.28 L2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 B' R' D' U2 B' R2 L2 D R2 L2
8389	Jul 17, 2014 9:39:10 PM	00:13.49 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 U' R2 U' L' F D2 B' R U2
8388	Jul 17, 2014 9:38:48 PM	00:12.59 B2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R L2 B' R U2 L U' B' R2 D
8387	Jul 17, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.93 D B2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F D' B' L' U R2 U2 B2 L' F2 D'
8386	Jul 17, 2014 9:37:34 PM	00:15.67 F2 D B2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F' U B2 D B' R2 F R' F' L D'
8385	Jul 17, 2014 9:37:14 PM	00:10.37 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 F L' B2 D' R' D2 B2 R' L'
8384	Jul 17, 2014 9:36:51 PM	00:11.18 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F' D L B2 R2 B F' R U L
8383	Jul 17, 2014 9:36:31 PM	00:10.83 U B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U B' L' D2 U F2 R F' L B R U2
8382	Jul 17, 2014 9:36:06 PM	00:13.52 U' R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 D R2 D B R2 L' F2 U B2 R U' B'
8381	Jul 17, 2014 9:35:45 PM	00:12.17 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U B' D2 B R' B2 U' R' L D R
8380	Jul 17, 2014 9:33:56 PM	00:12.86 D' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 F L' U' R' U2 R' L2 F' U'
8379	Jul 17, 2014 9:32:00 PM	00:13.07 B2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 R2 D' R U R' L' F D2
8378	Jul 17, 2014 9:29:41 PM	00:11.60 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' R' F R2 U L B L' F' L2
8377	Jul 17, 2014 9:29:17 PM	00:14.75 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' F' L B L2 B' R U' L2 D L' U
8376	Jul 17, 2014 9:28:50 PM	00:11.60 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 U F' D F L F' L2 F U R D U'
8375	Jul 17, 2014 9:28:25 PM	00:13.61 U R2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D R D' L2 B L D' U2 B2 F' R L2
8374	Jul 17, 2014 9:28:04 PM	00:11.20 F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L' U B U2 B D B2 D2 R2 B U'
8373	Jul 17, 2014 9:27:42 PM	00:10.21 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 R U B' D2 U2 B2 U
8372	Jul 17, 2014 9:27:12 PM	00:20.84 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D L F D B2 R' B D' U' B' L
8371	Jul 17, 2014 9:26:36 PM	00:21.31 L2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R' D' B R' U L2 U' R F R'
8370	Jul 17, 2014 9:25:57 PM	00:19.39 U R2 D R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 U R' F' D' U2 B2 D' F' R2 B' R2 U2
8369	Jul 17, 2014 9:25:28 PM	00:17.24 B2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B' D' F D R2 L B2 F' L2 F2
8368	Jul 17, 2014 9:24:58 PM	00:17.24 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D2 L F U' R L U2 F U' L B2 U
8367	Jul 17, 2014 9:24:30 PM	00:16.34 D U B2 D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R D L2 U2 F2 R B' L2 U' F R' U'
8366	Jul 17, 2014 9:23:55 PM	00:20.69 U' F2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U B F' U F2 L' U' R2 F D F U'
8365	Jul 17, 2014 9:23:14 PM	00:17.69 R2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' L B F2 R U' B D R2
8364	Jul 17, 2014 9:22:43 PM	00:19.37 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' R U' F L' B' L F2 R2 D2 U2
8363	Jul 17, 2014 9:20:10 PM	00:18.54 U R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R B' F2 U2 R' L U B' L2 F' R2
8362	Jul 17, 2014 9:19:30 PM	00:23.40 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U F2 U2 F' D F2 D' R' U' B L' U' L2
8361	Jul 17, 2014 9:19:04 PM	00:16.43 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D' U' B F D' L' B2 D' U F2 R B'
8360	Jul 17, 2014 9:18:28 PM	00:23.68 R2 D R2 F2 D U' F2 R2 U' F2 U R' L' B U' R' L' B U' B' R
8359	Jul 17, 2014 9:17:38 PM	00:17.86 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 L U B' F' U B2 D2 R2 F' D2
8358	Jul 17, 2014 9:17:04 PM	00:17.24 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 R2 B D' F' U' F R2 D R2 L D U'
8357	Jul 17, 2014 8:17:00 PM	00:18.05 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F R B R' D L U2 F' D' F2 U
8356	Jul 17, 2014 8:16:28 PM	00:16.34 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R D2 F' D F' D2 B L2 B' D'
8355	Jul 17, 2014 8:16:01 PM	00:16.65 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B U' L' U' L2 D2 F2 L2 B' D2
8354	Jul 17, 2014 8:15:08 PM	00:21.21 U2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B R' D2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 F' D
8353	Jul 17, 2014 8:14:19 PM	00:16.19 U' R2 L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 R' F D2 L' U L2 B' D2 B' L2
8352	Jul 17, 2014 8:13:51 PM	00:19.21 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D' U B2 L' F2 D B' L D L U' R2 B' D
8351	Jul 17, 2014 8:13:18 PM	00:21.31 D B2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' U' B' D U2 F L D R U2 B' L D2
8350	Jul 17, 2014 8:12:38 PM	00:17.15 D2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 D' R2 F U2 R D F2 R' L U2 B' F D2
8349	Jul 17, 2014 8:11:27 PM	00:17.47 R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 D B2 D R2 B D' R U' F' L2 U2 L U2 B R2
8348	Jul 17, 2014 8:10:54 PM	00:20.55 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L2 F' R2 D U F R D B' D' U'
8347	Jul 17, 2014 8:10:17 PM	00:17.64 F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D F2 D2 B' U2 R F D' B R B D2 U
8346	Jul 17, 2014 8:09:28 PM	00:20.35 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F' R B' U B R F2 L' U R2 F'
8345	Jul 17, 2014 8:08:54 PM	00:19.11 D2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 D' B2 D' L2 F' D' L' B' F2 L B' U2 L' D' U'
8344	Jul 17, 2014 8:08:16 PM	00:17.45 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 F D U2 L U2 B' R2 F' R' F'
8343	Jul 17, 2014 8:07:35 PM	00:22.04 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B2 U' R' B D B D R' L D R2 B' U2
8342	Jul 17, 2014 8:06:55 PM	00:16.86 U' L2 D' U2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 R B' F L' F' U' B2 L D' L2 D2
8341	Jul 17, 2014 7:45:48 PM	00:18.03 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L U R' B' F' D B2 R' D2 L B
8340	Jul 17, 2014 7:45:08 PM	00:22.04 D F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R D' L' U' R2 F U' B' D R2
8339	Jul 17, 2014 7:44:21 PM	00:19.61 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 D L2 U F R D' B2 D2 F R' L B' D2 L
8338	Jul 17, 2014 7:43:45 PM	00:22.66 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R' U2 B' U R L' F R F U
8337	Jul 17, 2014 7:43:09 PM	00:19.10 R2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R B' L2 B2 D' R D2 R B' L' D2
8336	Jul 17, 2014 7:42:33 PM	00:19.60 U' F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 R F D' B F' R' U F' L' D U2
8335	Jul 17, 2014 7:42:06 PM	00:16.43 L2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L B' D' U F2 R2 B R D2 R U2
8334	Jul 17, 2014 7:41:27 PM	00:18.17 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B R' D' R2 F D2 F' R F
8333	Jul 17, 2014 7:40:57 PM	00:19.20 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R B' U' R2 F R' L' B L' U'
8332	Jul 17, 2014 7:40:29 PM	00:19.00 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U B' L2 U R2 B' F L2 U2 R D U
8331	Jul 17, 2014 7:39:59 PM	00:18.05 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R U2 F2 L' F L B D2 L' F2
8330	Jul 17, 2014 7:39:29 PM	00:18.97 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' F' L2 B R' B2 L' D' B' U' L'
8329	Jul 17, 2014 7:38:42 PM	00:17.06 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U B' L' U' L' F2 L' B2 D' F L
8328	Jul 17, 2014 7:37:58 PM	00:18.05 F2 D U B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' L U F' U2 B2 R2 L D L2
8327	Jul 17, 2014 7:37:10 PM	00:21.53 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F R F' D' L' F U' L2 B' U2
8326	Jul 17, 2014 7:36:44 PM	00:15.51 U2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U R U2 L2 B' D2 F' U' L2 U2 F2 U2
8325	Jul 17, 2014 7:36:15 PM	00:17.65 L2 B2 D' F2 D U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L' B' L2 D2 U F2 R2 D R F D'
8324	Jul 17, 2014 7:35:46 PM	00:18.53 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L D' B' R B2 R F' U R D2 L2
8323	Jul 17, 2014 7:33:39 PM	00:17.43 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D L2 D B D L2 D2 R D L U2 F' L2
8322	Jul 17, 2014 7:33:11 PM	00:18.04 R2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D' F' U L' B' D2 B2 R L' U B2
8321	Jul 17, 2014 7:32:22 PM	00:21.26 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' U2 B D' U' F' L F2 U' R U2 F2 U
8320	Jul 17, 2014 7:31:49 PM	00:18.57 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L F' U B' D' R' D' U R2 D U'
8319	Jul 17, 2014 7:31:19 PM	00:15.90 U' B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 L D' L2 B2 F' U2 L'
8318	Jul 17, 2014 7:30:47 PM	00:17.17 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' L D' F2 L' U' R B2 U2 R2
8317	Jul 17, 2014 7:30:15 PM	00:17.17 D L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D R U' L' F U2 B' D R B R'
8316	Jul 17, 2014 7:29:44 PM	00:19.56 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 B' R B2 L' F2 U' F' D' F' R'
8315	Jul 17, 2014 7:28:42 PM	00:17.14 R2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' B D2 L U' B2 F' R' B' L' D' U'
8314	Jul 17, 2014 7:28:00 PM	00:24.16 B2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' L' F2 D2 B' F' D2 R' F D' U'
8313	Jul 17, 2014 7:27:16 PM	00:16.50 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 F D' B2 L F U' F R2 D' L U'
8312	Jul 17, 2014 7:26:46 PM	00:18.48 L2 U' B2 D B2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 B' R B D' L U B' U2 B2 R U'
8311	Jul 17, 2014 7:26:21 PM	00:14.30 U B2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R' D' U2 B R' D U2 F2 D' B'
8310	Jul 17, 2014 7:25:54 PM	00:18.62 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 D U L2 F2 R2 F L' B2 D' B' U B2 L' F' D U2
8309	Jul 17, 2014 7:25:24 PM	00:16.94 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U B2 L' B' U' R U' B U2 R' F' L
8308	Jul 17, 2014 7:24:53 PM	00:17.89 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F R2 U L U' L2 B2 R B
8307	Jul 17, 2014 7:24:10 PM	00:17.56 B2 D U R2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 B' U' L F2 D2 L F2 R2 B' L
8306	Jul 17, 2014 7:23:40 PM	00:16.65 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 U R' D F2 R2 B D2 R B2 D' F'
8305	Jul 17, 2014 7:22:55 PM	00:17.04 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' U2 F2 L D2 F L' B2 L B D2 L' F2
8304	Jul 17, 2014 7:22:26 PM	00:18.46 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B' D U2 R' F D R B2 D' L
8303	Jul 17, 2014 7:21:59 PM	00:16.77 D' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 D2 B R' D U B' U' L2 F' R' F U'
8302	Jul 17, 2014 7:21:03 PM	00:20.99 D' B2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B' U R D' R' B2 R' B U' R2
8301	Jul 17, 2014 7:20:32 PM	00:18.51 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B R U R U2 B' L' B2 U' B'
8300	Jul 17, 2014 7:20:00 PM	00:22.27 U F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B' L' B2 R L2 U F' U' B U'
8299	Jul 17, 2014 7:19:10 PM	00:22.50 D2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B' R' L U' L' F' D U B2 F' L'
8298	Jul 17, 2014 7:18:39 PM	00:19.79 B2 R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F U' F D F R L D2 B2 F U'
8297	Jul 17, 2014 7:17:58 PM	00:17.30 F2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U R F' L B' D U B D B2 U'
8296	Jul 17, 2014 7:17:27 PM	00:17.81 D B2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 L2 U L2 F' B2 L D' U' F R' F2 U' R U'
8295	Jul 17, 2014 7:16:54 PM	00:17.15 U F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 F' L' F' R U F U B2 D B' U2
8294	Jul 17, 2014 7:16:23 PM	00:16.88 D2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' U F2 L2 F2 L' F' D' R B F' U' F' R2 U
8293	Jul 17, 2014 7:15:50 PM	00:20.51 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F' R2 L F R2 U R' B U' R' U'
8292	Jul 17, 2014 7:15:20 PM	00:18.39 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U B2 D L2 U' F2 R L' F' D' F' R2 D2 U2 B' R'
8291	Jul 17, 2014 7:14:49 PM	00:15.78 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R D2 L' B2 U B' L2 U2 B L D2
8290	Jul 17, 2014 7:14:15 PM	00:17.51 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U R' D' F' R2 L D2 R2 B' L' U'
8289	Jul 17, 2014 7:13:43 PM	00:14.98 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 D' U' B2 L2 U L U2 B' R2 U' R2 U' R' F' L'
8288	Jul 17, 2014 7:13:16 PM	00:18.29 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U R' B L2 D B2 L' F U' L2 D U'
8287	Jul 17, 2014 7:12:45 PM	00:15.16 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B' U' F D' F' L' B2 F U2 F' U'
8286	Jul 17, 2014 7:12:08 PM	00:17.27 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D R L' D B2 L2 F U' R B' F D'
8285	Jul 17, 2014 7:11:35 PM	00:18.53 L2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L U B' U' F L2 U' L D
8284	Jul 17, 2014 7:11:04 PM	00:20.94 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 L F' D U' R' B L2 D' B2 D2
8283	Jul 17, 2014 7:10:33 PM	00:21.01 D B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 U L2 B2 R B2 D' L2 B' R F R' D' U2
8282	Jul 17, 2014 7:10:01 PM	00:18.52 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R U B' U F' L U2 R2 U' R' U2
8281	Jul 17, 2014 7:09:32 PM	00:17.40 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D R F' R U2 B' F2 D' U2 F2 D' U2
8280	Jul 17, 2014 7:08:56 PM	00:24.39 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U2 B' U B' F U2 F' L D2 B' F U'
8279	Jul 17, 2014 7:08:28 PM	00:18.03 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R B2 R' U2 L B L' F' U R U'
8278	Jul 17, 2014 7:07:59 PM	00:16.85 B2 L2 D F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D F2 R B U R2 B F' L' D R U L'
8277	Jul 17, 2014 7:07:30 PM	00:16.57 F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' F U2 B F' U' B2 F' U'
8276	Jul 17, 2014 7:06:57 PM	00:20.42 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F U' R2 D L F' U L' D B' U'
8275	Jul 17, 2014 7:06:30 PM	00:13.88 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R D B' U L2 D F' D L' D U'
8274	Jul 17, 2014 7:06:00 PM	00:18.71 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F R' U L2 F' L D F D' U2
8273	Jul 17, 2014 7:05:23 PM	00:16.48 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' U' B' F R B D R2 D F2 L U'
8272	Jul 17, 2014 5:59:11 PM	00:16.27 B2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 B U L' D L B L' D' F2 R' D
8271	Jul 17, 2014 5:57:27 PM	00:16.61 U' R2 D L2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U L' B D' R F R F2 L' U2 L'
8270	Jul 17, 2014 5:57:02 PM	00:15.25 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 F U2 L' F' R U F2 D R2 D2
8269	Jul 17, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:19.66 D F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U R D' L U2 R' F R' U' F2 D2
8268	Jul 17, 2014 5:56:00 PM	00:15.90 R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' B U F' D' B' R D2 U R B'
8267	Jul 17, 2014 5:55:27 PM	00:17.63 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R' U F L2 U2 R2 L B' F R2 U'
8266	Jul 17, 2014 5:54:56 PM	00:17.04 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' D L' F' L F' U2 B' L2 D2
8265	Jul 17, 2014 5:54:14 PM	00:18.78 U R2 D L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 B' D F2 U2 R' B F2 R' L D' U'
8264	Jul 17, 2014 5:53:41 PM	00:17.34 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D U2 B2 U F2 R' F U' B' U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D'
8263	Jul 17, 2014 5:53:04 PM	00:21.35 B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U B2 R D' F2 U2 B' F R' L'
8262	Jul 17, 2014 5:52:34 PM	00:17.58 D F2 D L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 L2 B' R' U2 B F' U2 B L D F2 U2
8261	Jul 17, 2014 5:51:57 PM	00:18.42 R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L F' L' D' L' B R2 B R'
8260	Jul 17, 2014 5:51:29 PM	00:18.04 F2 U' R2 D L2 U F2 D L2 F' D B2 L2 U B' F L' F' L' D'
8259	Jul 17, 2014 5:50:53 PM	00:19.75 D2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L' B' D B2 U' F L2 F2 R' B2 D2
8258	Jul 17, 2014 5:50:22 PM	00:20.41 D2 B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L' F R2 D R U R2 F L F2 U'
8257	Jul 17, 2014 3:57:42 PM	00:18.11 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D U L' U2 F D' R F2 D2 B' D2 U2
8256	Jul 17, 2014 3:57:08 PM	00:23.13 B2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L' D2 U L2 F' U2 B F2 R U
8255	Jul 17, 2014 3:56:39 PM	00:17.50 L2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 U L2 B2 D2 U2 R' L2 B2 L' B2 U' B' F2 U' R'
8254	Jul 17, 2014 3:56:04 PM	00:17.98 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 D L2 U' R2 B U2 L U R' B2 L' B D' L' U'
8253	Jul 17, 2014 3:55:35 PM	00:17.36 D2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 L D' B' F U' R L' F L F2 U2
8252	Jul 17, 2014 3:55:04 PM	00:21.21 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D2 U2 L2 U' F' U R' D R2 B2 F' D' R B2 U
8251	Jul 17, 2014 3:54:30 PM	00:16.68 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 B' U2 R2 U L B2 U' R L' F R2
8250	Jul 17, 2014 3:53:57 PM	00:18.83 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 U B R F' L' F' U' L2 U' R F
8249	Jul 17, 2014 3:53:20 PM	00:20.36 R2 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 R' D L' F' R D U L2 B' F D'
8248	Jul 17, 2014 3:52:44 PM	00:23.14 R2 D' B2 D L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U' R L' U' R2 L B R2 U' F2 D2
8247	Jul 17, 2014 3:52:16 PM	00:17.11 R2 U B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' L2 F' L2 B' D' B2 F' D' R U
8246	Jul 17, 2014 3:51:47 PM	00:15.63 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' U' B2 U' F2 U R' F' R' L' D B2 R2 D F R2 L
8245	Jul 17, 2014 3:51:14 PM	00:17.95 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U' R L'
8244	Jul 17, 2014 3:50:40 PM	00:21.02 L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R U' L2 F' R' D' B' U B2 D'
8243	Jul 17, 2014 3:50:10 PM	00:18.92 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 F L' B F L D2 L' B R2 D2 U'
8242	Jul 17, 2014 3:49:41 PM	00:19.38 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 U' B' L2 B' U L B U2 F2 U' L' D'
8241	Jul 17, 2014 3:49:16 PM	00:16.66 L2 U' B2 D2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' U' L' U' R2 U B' D F U2
8240	Jul 17, 2014 3:48:43 PM	00:19.24 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 L2 U F' L' F2 R' U' F D' F R L
8239	Jul 17, 2014 3:48:00 PM	00:18.67 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 D' L' F2 R' B R2 L2 B2 U B F' U2
8238	Jul 17, 2014 3:47:17 PM	00:19.17 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' L' D R2 F R D' U' B' U' R L
8237	Jul 17, 2014 3:46:47 PM	00:14.68 U2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R' D' F2 D U' L F' R' F'
8236	Jul 17, 2014 3:46:21 PM	00:14.43 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 L' F U' F' L U B'
8235	Jul 17, 2014 3:45:37 PM	00:18.11 R2 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 R' U B F D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L'
8234	Jul 17, 2014 3:45:04 PM	00:20.20 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' B' D' B' L B' F' R' F L' D'
8233	Jul 17, 2014 3:44:36 PM	00:17.33 U B2 R2 U B2 D L2 U' B2 D U' F' R2 U' R B U R' B L2 U'
8232	Jul 17, 2014 3:44:04 PM	00:17.33 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 F2 U L2 U L U B D' F D' B2 D2 R L U
8231	Jul 17, 2014 3:43:17 PM	00:20.51 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' U' R' D B U' B' L' F D2 L' B D2
8230	Jul 17, 2014 3:42:49 PM	00:17.41 R2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 L U F' U2 B' L2 D R2
8229	Jul 17, 2014 3:42:21 PM	00:16.62 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U' R L2 B2 F L U' F U' F R U2
8228	Jul 17, 2014 3:41:52 PM	00:20.07 L2 B2 D F2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 D L' B R2 F2 R' F D' R2 U L'
8227	Jul 17, 2014 3:41:20 PM	00:17.51 L2 U B2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' R U2 F R2 B D U2 L'
8226	Jul 17, 2014 3:40:43 PM	00:18.96 L2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' F' D B2 D R2 D2 B' L' D2 L'
8225	Jul 17, 2014 3:40:05 PM	00:18.65 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F' L D' U L' B U' R U' B' U
8224	Jul 17, 2014 3:39:29 PM	00:22.12 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 F D R F D' F' U R B R'
8223	Jul 17, 2014 3:38:39 PM	00:18.45 L2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' L F2 R2 D F2 R' B R2 F U
8222	Jul 17, 2014 3:37:41 PM	00:16.88 B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 D F' R D U2 B' L2 F U' R' D2 L2
8221	Jul 17, 2014 3:37:03 PM	00:18.62 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L' F L D' R U' F2 U' L2 D'
8220	Jul 17, 2014 3:36:31 PM	00:15.76 B2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L U' F' L' U F D B' L' B2
8219	Jul 17, 2014 3:35:57 PM	00:14.56 D' B2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 L2 F L D2 R' D2 B R' D R2 L2 U'
8218	Jul 17, 2014 3:35:22 PM	00:16.87 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 L' B D' F2 U2 B2 L' U' B2 D2
8217	Jul 17, 2014 3:33:41 PM	00:18.48 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L D B2 L' F R' B2 D F L2 F U'
8216	Jul 17, 2014 3:33:09 PM	00:19.72 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' L2 U' F L' U2 R F2 U' L' B' L F' D'
8215	Jul 17, 2014 3:32:40 PM	00:18.23 R2 U L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D' U R D' F' L2 D' L U F' R B R' D'
8214	Jul 17, 2014 3:32:06 PM	00:17.70 R2 D R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U B' R2 L D U F2 U' B' D' R
8213	Jul 17, 2014 3:31:22 PM	00:15.09 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 U' B F' R B2 D' L D U' L2 F'
8212	Jul 17, 2014 3:30:50 PM	00:21.35 D' F2 U2 B2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F U2 L F2 R D' L U2 F2 U'
8211	Jul 17, 2014 3:30:19 PM	00:19.66 B2 D2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 B U2 R2 L F2 U' B D' U R'
8210	Jul 17, 2014 3:29:47 PM	00:18.39 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B R' F2 R2 L' B2 L F2 D' R
8209	Jul 17, 2014 3:29:21 PM	00:16.23 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R U2 F2 R' F' R2 B D2 L2 U
8208	Jul 17, 2014 3:28:48 PM	00:20.34 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' D2 B L2 B R2 D2 L' B2
8207	Jul 17, 2014 3:28:16 PM	00:20.26 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L B R B2 D' B2 F' L F2 L U
8206	Jul 17, 2014 3:27:44 PM	00:16.02 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' L' B R D' L' U2 B2 R F U'
8205	Jul 17, 2014 3:27:18 PM	00:17.26 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D U' F' U B F' U F2 U2 R' L' U' L
8204	Jul 17, 2014 3:26:42 PM	00:20.11 D F2 L2 D' U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 B' D' R L2 B' F L' U' B' R' U
8203	Jul 17, 2014 3:26:13 PM	00:16.85 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R' U B2 R B2 F' R' D' F' L2
8202	Jul 17, 2014 3:25:32 PM	00:16.91 U F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 R F R' B' D B2 F' L2 D L2 U'
8201	Jul 17, 2014 3:24:59 PM	00:21.30 D F2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 F L U' R D B L2 U' B2 R2 U2
8200	Jul 17, 2014 3:24:19 PM	00:19.54 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U F U B2 R U L2 U R2 F' R' D2
8199	Jul 17, 2014 3:23:48 PM	00:16.44 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 U' L' D2 U' L B' R' B2 U' F D2 U'
8198	Jul 17, 2014 3:23:15 PM	00:20.38 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R' L' F' R D L2 B2 F' D' R2 U2
8197	Jul 17, 2014 3:22:44 PM	00:20.92 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R' B2 D' B L2 U' R D' F' R2
8196	Jul 17, 2014 3:22:15 PM	00:15.74 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' U F' D2 F' R' L2 U' L' F' R2 F U2
8195	Jul 17, 2014 3:21:43 PM	00:18.45 D2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' L F' U B' L' F2 D2 R' U2
8194	Jul 17, 2014 3:21:14 PM	00:17.83 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L' B R L B U L B L D' F'
8193	Jul 17, 2014 3:20:42 PM	00:18.90 B2 D L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 B2 L' U B F' D U B R L B
8192	Jul 17, 2014 3:20:12 PM	00:20.25 U2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L U B R' D2 F U R2 D2 F' U'
8191	Jul 17, 2014 3:07:15 PM	00:17.34 L2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U L' B' R' D' L2 B' D' U R2 D U'
8190	Jul 17, 2014 3:06:44 PM	00:20.89 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 U F2 L U' B F' D B' D B' R2 U2
8189	Jul 17, 2014 3:06:18 PM	00:15.25 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 B' L2 D R F2 U' L B2 U' R L'
8188	Jul 17, 2014 3:05:49 PM	00:17.31 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 D B L2 U' L D2 R2 U R2 D B U2
8187	Jul 17, 2014 3:05:20 PM	00:15.96 U' F2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 F' R' B F U2 L2 B2 D R D' U
8186	Jul 17, 2014 3:04:48 PM	00:18.32 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R D2 F' L' F2 D U' B R F' U2
8185	Jul 17, 2014 3:04:13 PM	00:20.68 D B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D U' L' D' R' B2 U R2 F D2 U B' U'
8184	Jul 17, 2014 3:03:45 PM	00:16.38 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D' F' L F R2 U B F' R' U' R'
8183	Jul 17, 2014 3:03:16 PM	00:17.97 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R' F D2 B' U' L D' R2 L'
8182	Jul 17, 2014 3:02:51 PM	00:13.80 L2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' U2 B F' R' U' F2 R D' L'
8181	Jul 17, 2014 3:02:27 PM	00:14.52 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D L2 U2 F L' U' R D L2 B' D2 R F' L2
8180	Jul 17, 2014 3:02:02 PM	00:16.44 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 F' D' F' L2 D' R' D' U' F2
8179	Jul 17, 2014 3:01:34 PM	00:12.16 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R D2 F L2 D' L D2 B U' L2
8178	Jul 17, 2014 3:01:10 PM	00:13.84 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 U R2 F B2 U' R' B L2 D R' U2 L
8177	Jul 17, 2014 3:00:42 PM	00:14.77 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 U2 L2 F D F2 L2 D' R' L U2 F' R L2
8176	Jul 17, 2014 3:00:20 PM	00:10.72 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D L2 F2 U F L D2 R' U R2 F' D R L
8175	Jul 17, 2014 2:59:56 PM	00:12.28 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' F D' U2 R B D2 F2 R D2 R2
8174	Jul 17, 2014 2:59:30 PM	00:14.91 F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D R2 U2 L' D B' R U F' U2 B U
8173	Jul 17, 2014 2:59:08 PM	00:12.74 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F D' L2 U' R' D2 B R2 L F2 U2
8172	Jul 17, 2014 2:57:42 PM	00:12.73 D' F2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 F2 D B' F U' F' U L U' R2 U2 R' D'
8171	Jul 17, 2014 2:57:16 PM	00:12.81 D F2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 B' L F2 R2 F' U R2 U L2 D2
8170	Jul 17, 2014 2:56:51 PM	00:13.79 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B' U L2 U' F2 R D B2 D F U2
8169	Jul 17, 2014 2:56:25 PM	00:11.39 U2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R D' F L' B R' B D R2 B' U'
8168	Jul 17, 2014 2:37:06 PM	00:11.07 D F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' U F2 D' F R' D' B2 L B2 U'
8167	Jul 17, 2014 2:36:38 PM	00:14.51 D L2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F' D R' U2 F' D L' D B2 R'
8166	Jul 17, 2014 2:36:04 PM	00:12.80 D2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L B U2 F' D' B L' D U' L
8165	Jul 17, 2014 2:35:38 PM	00:13.46 U' B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 B D2 U R' B' L B' R' F2 R D2
8164	Jul 17, 2014 2:35:01 PM	00:13.44 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 R F L'
8163	Jul 17, 2014 2:34:36 PM	00:14.27 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U B F' L D' B2 F U2 B R' U
8162	Jul 17, 2014 2:34:16 PM	00:11.69 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B R' F' D2 L F R' D' U2 R
8161	Jul 17, 2014 2:33:49 PM	00:11.75 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 U B2 U' R U2 B2 L2 B' D U' R2 B' R F'
8160	Jul 17, 2014 2:33:26 PM	00:12.55 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F' U L B' U' R' U2 F R' L' D'
8159	Jul 17, 2014 2:32:57 PM	00:11.75 F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F' D' R2 U2 R B U B R' U
8158	Jul 17, 2014 2:32:37 PM	00:09.86 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 R F L' U2 B2 D' R' U2 R L2 U2
8157	Jul 16, 2014 10:05:17 PM	00:16.58 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 R F L' D B' F2 L B' F' R D2
8156	Jul 16, 2014 10:04:50 PM	00:12.39 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U L' D' R D2 R F D2 R' B L2
8155	Jul 16, 2014 10:04:27 PM	00:13.91 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L D L F R D2 L' F' U2 B' D
8154	Jul 16, 2014 10:04:04 PM	00:11.42 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 R' U F' L' U2 R' B' U' F L
8153	Jul 16, 2014 10:03:38 PM	00:13.67 L2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U L R2 U2 L' B' R D' U2 B' L'
8152	Jul 16, 2014 10:03:08 PM	00:15.00 F2 L2 U B2 D U' B2 F2 D' F2 R' B2 L U2 F2 U B' D' R2 F2
8151	Jul 16, 2014 10:02:35 PM	00:21.05 R2 U2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 D' U' L' D2 B' F R' F' R' B' D U'
8150	Jul 16, 2014 10:02:04 PM	00:17.10 U' R2 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D' U R' F L B2 D2 B' U B U B L2
8149	Jul 16, 2014 10:01:34 PM	00:19.27 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' R' F2 L' B2 D' F' R D F R'
8148	Jul 16, 2014 10:01:00 PM	00:23.47 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U' F2 U B R D' L2 F2 R2 U R D2 U
8147	Jul 16, 2014 10:00:29 PM	00:19.70 D R2 D' U R2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 B U' B D' B R' L' F' R2 L' U2
8146	Jul 16, 2014 10:00:04 PM	00:15.57 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 L' F' U' L D2 R2 F2 D2 B' F
8145	Jul 16, 2014 9:59:01 PM	00:21.53 B2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' F R2 F' U L F2 R' B' F' D
8144	Jul 16, 2014 9:58:32 PM	00:15.27 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U R U' L2 F' D B2 R' F2 R2 L' U2
8143	Jul 16, 2014 9:57:59 PM	00:21.80 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' B D U' L F' R' D' L' D
8142	Jul 16, 2014 9:57:16 PM	00:16.29 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' R' U L2 D' B' U L2 F' D' L' U2
8141	Jul 16, 2014 9:56:44 PM	00:23.04 F2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' B' R U' L' F' R2 L' U2 R B2 U'
8140	Jul 16, 2014 9:56:17 PM	00:16.04 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F L2 U F' L' U B2 D L' B2 U
8139	Jul 16, 2014 7:45:37 PM	00:17.39 B2 F2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D R2 L2 U' B' L U' B2 D B2 F D' L U2 R'
8138	Jul 16, 2014 7:45:07 PM	00:17.09 L2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U L B' U2 F2 D F U F2 L F2 U'
8137	Jul 16, 2014 7:44:20 PM	00:19.09 U' L2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R' U' R D U L B' U' B F
8136	Jul 16, 2014 7:43:48 PM	00:16.46 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 F' U B D' F2 U2 B L U2 L' U
8135	Jul 16, 2014 7:43:12 PM	00:16.70 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R B2 R F' R B' U' L B D'
8134	Jul 16, 2014 7:42:16 PM	00:18.78 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 L' D' R B U L2 D B F' D2
8133	Jul 16, 2014 7:41:42 PM	00:19.07 D L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 L B' F' R B' R U2 L' U B2 U'
8132	Jul 16, 2014 7:41:01 PM	00:16.96 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D L' F2 D2 U' R D2 U L' B' L
8131	Jul 16, 2014 7:40:28 PM	00:19.22 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B' U' F2 R' L' F' D' B' D B' U'
8130	Jul 16, 2014 7:39:41 PM	00:21.06 B2 D F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R' D2 U' B2 L2 D2 R' F
8129	Jul 16, 2014 7:39:10 PM	00:16.81 D2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 F2 L' D U L F R' L' U2 L' B' U
8128	Jul 16, 2014 7:38:35 PM	00:20.09 B2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R F U' F L2 U' F' D R2 D
8127	Jul 16, 2014 7:38:06 PM	00:19.10 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L B2 F D B2 R U2 L2 F' U'
8126	Jul 16, 2014 7:37:05 PM	00:18.18 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 D R D2 L2 U B' L' F D2 L D'
8125	Jul 16, 2014 7:36:29 PM	00:19.11 R2 D U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U L F L U2 F2 D' L' B D' U
8124	Jul 16, 2014 7:35:51 PM	00:18.20 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 B' R' U' B2 R D2 L2 B2 R L2 U'
8123	Jul 16, 2014 7:35:08 PM	00:21.57 B2 D F2 L2 D B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 B R D2 F2 L' U
8122	Jul 16, 2014 7:34:26 PM	00:22.35 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L B' L2 D2 F' R D2 U'
8121	Jul 16, 2014 7:33:59 PM	00:17.02 R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L R2 U' R2 U2 R2 L B' L2 D2
8120	Jul 16, 2014 7:33:30 PM	00:15.16 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L' R2 B U L F U' R' U B'
8119	Jul 16, 2014 7:32:57 PM	00:22.12 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 R' L2 U R D2 B' L'
8118	Jul 16, 2014 7:31:48 PM	00:20.73 R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 B' U R2 U L2 F' L' U'
8117	Jul 16, 2014 7:31:14 PM	00:18.86 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 F' U' F2 D R D2 B' R F' D
8116	Jul 16, 2014 7:30:44 PM	00:18.43 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B R D' L' F' U' B R2 U2 R U'
8115	Jul 16, 2014 7:26:24 PM	00:20.68 U B2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R B F D' B' F2 U2 B' R2 U'
8114	Jul 16, 2014 7:25:25 PM	00:21.31 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 D L2 D' L U2 L' B L' F' R' D2 U R2
8113	Jul 16, 2014 7:24:51 PM	00:17.36 B2 D U2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D' U' F' U' R2 L2 D' L' U' R' B2 D
8112	Jul 16, 2014 7:24:16 PM	00:18.53 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D U R2 U' B2 L2 B' L B2 D2 B2 U' B' F' L D U'
8111	Jul 16, 2014 7:22:59 PM	00:17.82 U' B2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 U R2 U' F' U2 R' L D B F2 L F' R U2
8110	Jul 16, 2014 7:22:25 PM	00:17.52 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F B2 U' B F D2 U2 R' B' L2 U2
8109	Jul 16, 2014 7:21:41 PM	00:17.93 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U R F2 D U B' F L' B U' L2 D2
8108	Jul 16, 2014 7:21:14 PM	00:16.44 F2 U' F2 L2 D F2 R2 D F2 D' U2 R' F U R' D' R B R D B U'
8107	Jul 16, 2014 7:20:16 PM	00:20.59 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D' B L' U2 F' U B2 F2 U' B2 R' U'
8106	Jul 16, 2014 7:19:45 PM	00:15.63 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D U F2 U L' D B' D' L' U' R' B' L2 U L2
8105	Jul 16, 2014 7:19:24 PM	00:10.61 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D L' D2 F' U B L F2 D' L B' U
8104	Jul 16, 2014 7:18:45 PM	00:22.98 D2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B' U F' R D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F
8103	Jul 16, 2014 7:18:11 PM	00:20.73 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 L' D' F R' F' D2 B2 F U2
8102	Jul 16, 2014 7:17:35 PM	00:17.92 L2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B U' L2 D' F2 L' D U2 L2 D2
8101	Jul 16, 2014 7:17:02 PM	00:18.24 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B' L2 U2 L B2 L2 B2 L D'
8100	Jul 16, 2014 7:16:32 PM	00:19.11 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D U2 L2 D' U' L F U B R' F L' B' L2 D R'
8099	Jul 16, 2014 7:16:06 PM	00:16.08 L2 F2 D L2 D L2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L D B R D' R2 U2 B2 D
8098	Jul 16, 2014 7:15:02 PM	00:18.23 R2 U F2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R' D2 L' U F D2 B2 L' U2 F' L
8097	Jul 16, 2014 7:14:30 PM	00:15.79 D2 B2 U R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B D F2 D' R U R' F D'
8096	Jul 16, 2014 7:13:41 PM	00:16.20 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B R D L D2 B R' U' R2 L'
8095	Jul 16, 2014 7:13:12 PM	00:19.78 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L' U L D B R U' L' B U2 F'
8094	Jul 16, 2014 7:12:45 PM	00:18.21 U R2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 L' B' R' L B D2 B2 L F2 D' L2
8093	Jul 16, 2014 7:12:17 PM	00:17.96 R2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U F R' L B U R B' D' L F'
8092	Jul 16, 2014 7:11:45 PM	00:19.80 B2 L2 D L2 D F2 D' U B2 R2 U2 R' U L2 B2 L B' R' D F U F2
8091	Jul 16, 2014 7:10:11 PM	00:19.07 D' F2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 L' B' U L' F' D' F' L' D' R'
8090	Jul 16, 2014 7:09:15 PM	00:17.87 R2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D R2 D U2 F D2 U2 F L2 F L' U' B'
8089	Jul 16, 2014 7:08:42 PM	00:17.07 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D F' U' R F' R2 F' U' L B' U2
8088	Jul 16, 2014 6:11:39 PM	00:22.12 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R F2 L' D U2 F U2 R2 L2 U2
8087	Jul 16, 2014 6:10:59 PM	00:22.37 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D U' L' D' R' D' L' D U B' D' U
8086	Jul 16, 2014 6:10:16 PM	00:21.29 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D U F' R B' F D F2 U B D2 F' U2
8085	Jul 16, 2014 6:09:38 PM	00:17.27 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 U L' B L D' F R D F D' L U2
8084	Jul 16, 2014 6:08:35 PM	00:18.47 F2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B R B2 F2 D R' B2 F D R' U'
8083	Jul 16, 2014 6:07:42 PM	00:26.93 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B' L D' L2 U' B D' L2 D' B R' U'
8082	Jul 16, 2014 6:07:11 PM	00:20.07 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 B D2 R F D' R U' R
8081	Jul 16, 2014 6:06:40 PM	00:19.15 B2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 F D' R2 B R' D' R2 L U L2 U'
8080	Jul 16, 2014 6:06:09 PM	00:20.62 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 L B R' U F' D2 B' R2 D'
8079	Jul 16, 2014 6:05:20 PM	00:19.37 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D B2 D' R' L2 F' R D R B' R2 L2 D'
8078	Jul 16, 2014 6:04:33 PM	00:22.18 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 D' F R U2 B' U F2 D' U F2 L D
8077	Jul 16, 2014 6:04:06 PM	00:16.22 F2 D' F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' D' F D' B2 U' R' U' B D' U2
8076	Jul 16, 2014 6:03:36 PM	00:19.89 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B' R' L2 F' R L D' L' U2 B'
8075	Jul 16, 2014 6:03:10 PM	00:16.03 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D' R B U' B L' U F' D' U B2
8074	Jul 16, 2014 6:02:35 PM	00:24.69 D B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F' L' F D' R' D' B' R' D2 F U
8073	Jul 16, 2014 6:02:02 PM	00:22.31 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' B U B F' D2 L' F' D2 U2 R
8072	Jul 16, 2014 6:01:05 PM	00:17.14 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' D' F2 D' L' F U' B' D2 B2 U'
8071	Jul 16, 2014 6:00:32 PM	00:17.63 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D R2 L2 D R D2 L U' F' L' F' D2 B2 F' U2
8070	Jul 16, 2014 5:59:57 PM	00:20.09 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L' B' L B U2 R B' F2 R U
8069	Jul 16, 2014 5:59:20 PM	00:16.42 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 D F2 L B' U2 R2 L' F R L'
8068	Jul 16, 2014 5:56:33 PM	00:18.65 U L2 U L2 B2 D L2 U R2 D' L' F' L B' R2 D B F R L U'
8067	Jul 16, 2014 5:55:51 PM	00:17.90 F2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B R' U L B D2 L' F' R2 L' U'
8066	Jul 16, 2014 5:55:15 PM	00:17.03 D' B2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' L' D2 L D' B R U L' D2 R2 U'
8065	Jul 16, 2014 5:53:36 PM	00:19.04 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B' U' F2 R L' D2 B' F2 L
8064	Jul 16, 2014 5:52:29 PM	00:18.56 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F' D L U' R F D2 L D' B2 L2
8063	Jul 16, 2014 5:51:35 PM	00:18.44 B2 L2 D2 L2 D U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' U' F' L B2 L2 B2 D' B D' U
8062	Jul 16, 2014 5:51:02 PM	00:20.08 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L B' R2 B2 F D2 L U' F U
8061	Jul 16, 2014 5:50:26 PM	00:21.38 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U R B R2 U' F' U2 B' L U2 R'
8060	Jul 16, 2014 5:49:52 PM	00:16.67 L2 U F2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R' F D R F' U2 L D F2
8059	Jul 16, 2014 5:49:24 PM	00:17.60 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F' D B' F2 R' B2 L' F R2 F2 L
8058	Jul 16, 2014 5:48:54 PM	00:17.95 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 D' L2 B L' U' F2 R2 B' F2 U R D2 U2
8057	Jul 16, 2014 5:48:22 PM	00:17.35 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 D L2 F B2 D2 L D' B D2 L'
8056	Jul 16, 2014 5:47:45 PM	00:20.53 R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 R' B R L' F2 D' F D2 U' B'
8055	Jul 16, 2014 5:47:04 PM	00:17.18 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F R F L' D' L' B D2 B2 L' F2
8054	Jul 16, 2014 5:46:33 PM	00:20.12 D2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R' U2 B' U' B2 L D B2 R' D'
8053	Jul 16, 2014 5:46:05 PM	00:18.78 D B2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 B U' F' L' B' U2
8052	Jul 16, 2014 5:45:36 PM	00:18.70 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D' U' F L2 B' D' R L2 B F R2
8051	Jul 16, 2014 5:44:56 PM	00:21.61 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' F R2 D' B2 F R U' B2 R U
8050	Jul 16, 2014 5:44:28 PM	00:16.72 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R' B F2 L' F R2 D R' D' R U'
8049	Jul 16, 2014 5:43:42 PM	00:16.80 R2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 R F' D' R' L' D2 L2 F D2 B U
8048	Jul 16, 2014 5:43:16 PM	00:13.92 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L' F' L B' R F2 D' B2 F U2
8047	Jul 16, 2014 5:42:49 PM	00:18.34 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B R' B2 R2 U' R2 F R B2 L2
8046	Jul 16, 2014 5:42:18 PM	00:18.96 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 R' B2 L' B2 F L' U B' U'
8045	Jul 16, 2014 5:41:42 PM	00:20.18 D B2 D R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 D L' F2 R F R' U R' B' F R2
8044	Jul 16, 2014 5:41:04 PM	00:22.36 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U L U F' D B' F' R2 B L D2 U'
8043	Jul 16, 2014 5:40:34 PM	00:16.94 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U L2 F2 D B2 R' U L' B' F2 D2 R F' U' R U'
8042	Jul 16, 2014 5:40:01 PM	00:20.81 R2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R F L2 D B' L2 D2 B' R
8041	Jul 16, 2014 5:37:55 PM	00:22.25 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R' F U R2 L B' L' U'
8040	Jul 16, 2014 5:36:42 PM	00:17.32 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 L' D' F' R D' B D' U2 L D'
8039	Jul 16, 2014 5:36:08 PM	00:16.01 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B U' L D U L' F R2 B L' U
8038	Jul 16, 2014 5:35:20 PM	00:16.85 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D R' D' B2 U2 R U2 B F' L' F' D
8037	Jul 16, 2014 5:34:26 PM	00:17.67 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 D2 B L2 U2 L' U R' B' U F2 D' U'
8036	Jul 16, 2014 5:33:52 PM	00:21.56 B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B F U' L F R' B2 F' D' F2
8035	Jul 16, 2014 5:33:15 PM	00:19.55 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 D2 B U2 R' B2 R2 D' R B' U2 R' D2
8034	Jul 16, 2014 5:31:53 PM	00:22.61 B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U F D R L U' F L' U2 B2 L2 B2
8033	Jul 16, 2014 5:31:23 PM	00:17.59 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 U' F L' B2 D2 R2 U2
8032	Jul 16, 2014 5:30:20 PM	00:22.35 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 D F R2 L U' B' L D' R' L2 D2 F U2
8031	Jul 16, 2014 5:29:35 PM	00:17.53 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B' D2 R' U' R' D F D'
8030	Jul 16, 2014 5:28:59 PM	00:19.29 U' B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 R F U' R D' R D2 L U B
8029	Jul 16, 2014 5:28:18 PM	00:17.25 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D B R' D2 R B D F' U2 L' B'
8028	Jul 16, 2014 5:27:34 PM	00:16.85 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D B L' F2 R2 D2 U' F' L2 U2 F2 U2
8027	Jul 16, 2014 5:27:06 PM	00:17.10 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 U F' D U2 R' U2 R F2 L' D' U'
8026	Jul 16, 2014 5:26:18 PM	00:20.46 D' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B R F' R' L' B' R' D' B L U'
8025	Jul 16, 2014 5:25:43 PM	00:15.06 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 F' L B D' R B L2 B D L2
8024	Jul 16, 2014 5:25:02 PM	00:15.99 F2 D L2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 R L' D R2 D2 B' R' F' D U' R'
8023	Jul 16, 2014 5:24:16 PM	00:16.01 U B2 L2 D U2 B2 U R2 B' F' R' B D2 L2 D R2 L2
8022	Jul 16, 2014 5:23:33 PM	00:19.66 F2 U2 B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 B U B2 R' D' F2 L2 D L2 D'
8021	Jul 16, 2014 5:22:39 PM	00:18.08 L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 R' D2 U R' U2 R' B U R2
8020	Jul 16, 2014 5:22:09 PM	00:18.64 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 U' R F2 D R B R L2 F D' R
8019	Jul 16, 2014 5:20:09 PM	00:20.43 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D2 R' B' F2 D F2 L U' R' B' R' L2
8018	Jul 16, 2014 5:19:08 PM	00:18.54 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F R2 F' L D R U F D' R2 U2
8017	Jul 16, 2014 5:18:12 PM	00:18.11 F2 U2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 D' L2 U' L' D U2 F' L' D2 B' L D2 U R'
8016	Jul 16, 2014 5:17:27 PM	00:16.99 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' F D' U B D B' D' F2 L F D'
8015	Jul 16, 2014 5:16:54 PM	00:17.66 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L U' B2 R' F U' B2 U2
8014	Jul 16, 2014 5:16:18 PM	00:16.36 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' L U L B2 F2 L B
8013	Jul 16, 2014 5:15:37 PM	00:20.63 D F2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 D U2 F2 L' D' B' F2 D' R D' U2 B L2 D
8012	Jul 16, 2014 5:15:05 PM	00:17.61 F2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R B R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B2 D'
8011	Jul 16, 2014 5:14:09 PM	00:22.55 D2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L' D' B' D' B2 F' D U2 L'
8010	Jul 16, 2014 5:13:30 PM	00:17.29 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 F2 L B' L' D' F' L B2 R2 U' L'
8009	Jul 16, 2014 5:12:49 PM	00:22.20 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B R' L2 B' L U' R' F U2 B'
8008	Jul 16, 2014 5:12:22 PM	00:15.80 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D U' L' F R2 B' U' R2 D2 F L' U
8007	Jul 16, 2014 5:11:48 PM	00:20.23 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' B2 U' R' D U' R B' F U L'
8006	Jul 16, 2014 5:11:20 PM	00:16.52 U' L2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B' F' L F' R' B D' B2 R' F2
8005	Jul 16, 2014 5:10:19 PM	00:22.04 U' B2 D' U2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 F2 R' U B' D L2 D R' F2 D F'
8004	Jul 16, 2014 5:09:44 PM	00:19.59 U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B' R2 L2 D L U L2 U L2 D'
8003	Jul 16, 2014 5:09:06 PM	00:15.98 D2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U' F R' L B2 L B' D L F' R' U'
8002	Jul 16, 2014 5:08:37 PM	00:17.43 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R' B R' D' F' D L B2 F L2 U2
8001	Jul 16, 2014 5:08:02 PM	00:23.46 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L F L' F' U F' U R' L U2
8000	Jul 16, 2014 5:07:28 PM	00:20.44 B2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' L' B R2 F' U2 L2 U B' D L2
7999	Jul 16, 2014 5:07:02 PM	00:16.23 U F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 L D' U' L U F U B R2 F2
7998	Jul 16, 2014 5:06:32 PM	00:18.90 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F D' R' L' U' R B2 R' D' F2
7997	Jul 16, 2014 5:05:41 PM	00:17.64 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' U' B D2 L2 U L U2 F U R
7996	Jul 16, 2014 5:04:57 PM	00:16.80 L2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D R2 B2 L2 D B' R F R U R2 B2 D2 L F U2
7995	Jul 16, 2014 5:04:23 PM	00:16.54 R2 U L2 D B2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 F' L2 D2 L D' B' U R2 D' L' U
7994	Jul 16, 2014 5:03:36 PM	00:17.10 D B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R B R D R' F R B2 R D2
7993	Jul 16, 2014 5:03:05 PM	00:20.40 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 L2 F' U' B R D2 L' F' D2
7992	Jul 16, 2014 5:02:06 PM	00:20.82 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' U' F2 D2 L F2 U2 L F' D' U2 R F' R' U'
7991	Jul 16, 2014 5:01:27 PM	00:22.18 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' D B' R' F2 L' D' R U' B U2
7990	Jul 16, 2014 5:00:55 PM	00:19.21 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D R' D L' B U B2 F U' B2 R L'
7989	Jul 16, 2014 5:00:14 PM	00:21.07 R2 U R2 U B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B' R2 D F U' L U' L2 U R' L2
7988	Jul 16, 2014 4:59:15 PM	00:21.63 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F L' D' R2 U L F U B2 D' U'
7987	Jul 16, 2014 4:58:19 PM	00:16.26 L2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' F' D2 L' B D' B' U F' D2 R' U
7986	Jul 16, 2014 4:57:47 PM	00:21.95 R2 U R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 R' D' U2 R2 F' L' F L B' L2 U'
7985	Jul 16, 2014 4:56:58 PM	00:17.37 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 F' D' R B2 F2 D' F' U' R' U2 R'
7984	Jul 16, 2014 4:55:46 PM	00:18.75 U B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 U L' B' D' U F R L D' F' R2 D2
7983	Jul 16, 2014 4:55:09 PM	00:15.00 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 B R' U F2 D U2 F R2 F2 R U2
7982	Jul 16, 2014 4:54:38 PM	00:19.46 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 U' R B2 F' U2 R D' R2 U' B D' L2
7981	Jul 16, 2014 4:53:42 PM	00:19.46 U B2 D F2 D F2 U' F2 U R2 U2 F' L' U2 F L' U B U' R2 L2 U'
7980	Jul 16, 2014 4:52:58 PM	00:16.24 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R D R B' U L F' L' D2 B
7979	Jul 16, 2014 4:52:22 PM	00:19.53 R2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U' F2 U B L' D L' B' L' B L F'
7978	Jul 16, 2014 4:51:24 PM	00:17.23 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B F D2 U R' U2 B2 L F' L' U'
7977	Jul 16, 2014 4:50:53 PM	00:16.49 L2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D L2 F2 R' F U2 B2 F' U' F D2 B' U2
7976	Jul 16, 2014 3:44:41 PM	00:17.58 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 B' R B2 L' F2 D U B2 L D2 U'
7975	Jul 16, 2014 2:29:47 PM	00:18.05 L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D2 F U2 B2 D' B' L D' R L' D2 U
7974	Jul 16, 2014 2:29:18 PM	00:18.80 U R2 D' U2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F D2 B' U' L' D' F2 R F' D F U2
7973	Jul 16, 2014 2:28:29 PM	00:16.93 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B R L B' R2 F D R' D' B' D'
7972	Jul 16, 2014 2:28:02 PM	00:18.38 F2 U2 R2 D2 U L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 F' U2 R B D F' U F R' L D2
7971	Jul 16, 2014 2:27:28 PM	00:17.04 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 F D2 F2 U L' D' U2 B L2 U2
7970	Jul 15, 2014 9:13:50 PM	00:18.24 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L U' L U2 R' B' R B' R U2
7969	Jul 15, 2014 9:13:25 PM	00:15.96 U F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D U B2 L' U' F U2 F R F L2 F' D'
7968	Jul 15, 2014 9:13:01 PM	00:14.62 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U F2 D R U' F2 D2 B D2 L F L2 B2 U'
7967	Jul 15, 2014 9:12:16 PM	00:20.09 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 L R2 B R2 U R' L2 U2 L' U2
7966	Jul 15, 2014 9:11:44 PM	00:18.72 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 D' U F D F' R B D2 U B U2 R2 D
7965	Jul 15, 2014 9:11:00 PM	00:18.26 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 F' U' R' B L B D2 B2 D' R' D'
7964	Jul 15, 2014 9:10:19 PM	00:20.41 U F2 U B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' R D' L D2 B2 F' R B2 U F U2
7963	Jul 15, 2014 9:09:50 PM	00:18.19 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F D' L2 U R B' F2 U R L2
7962	Jul 15, 2014 9:09:21 PM	00:19.40 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' L' U' F2 D' L' B F' U R U'
7961	Jul 15, 2014 9:08:44 PM	00:18.31 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B U' L U' F D' B L' D2 L'
7960	Jul 15, 2014 9:08:03 PM	00:20.74 F2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R' U F' D' R B' U L' D L' U2
7959	Jul 15, 2014 9:07:35 PM	00:17.41 D2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 F2 L B D' R' F R L B L' U'
7958	Jul 15, 2014 9:07:07 PM	00:16.10 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 D' R' U B2 R D' R D2
7957	Jul 15, 2014 9:06:38 PM	00:17.27 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 D R2 U F2 L' U B U' B2 F' U2 F U L U
7956	Jul 15, 2014 9:06:05 PM	00:23.03 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 D F L' U' B L2 B U L U R' D'
7955	Jul 15, 2014 9:05:31 PM	00:19.96 B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B F' R B' R B' L U L2 F'
7954	Jul 15, 2014 9:04:56 PM	00:17.94 B2 R2 L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L' U B' U R' D' R2 D2 L' F2
7953	Jul 15, 2014 9:04:28 PM	00:18.17 F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D U R2 L2 F D U' L' F U' B' R' F L
7952	Jul 15, 2014 9:03:55 PM	00:22.59 B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F' U2 R D2 L' F' U B D B U2
7951	Jul 15, 2014 9:03:28 PM	00:15.84 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' L D' R2 B U' R' U B L U'
7950	Jul 15, 2014 9:02:58 PM	00:17.88 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L' B' F2 R D2 U' L D2 F' U'
7949	Jul 15, 2014 9:02:33 PM	00:17.06 U B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D2 L' B U' L2 D2 R U' B' R D
7948	Jul 15, 2014 9:02:04 PM	00:18.24 D2 B2 D R2 D R2 F2 L2 D R2 B' R L F' U2 B' L U F L2 D
7947	Jul 15, 2014 9:01:38 PM	00:15.08 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L U R2 D B L D' B' R B' U'
7946	Jul 15, 2014 9:00:42 PM	00:17.93 F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' R F' U' F' U L2 B' D L
7945	Jul 15, 2014 9:00:02 PM	00:15.23 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 D R' L B D' B2 F' U2 L2 D2 F'
7944	Jul 15, 2014 8:59:23 PM	00:15.97 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F L' D2 F R' U' B' U2 F2 L D' R2
7943	Jul 15, 2014 8:58:42 PM	00:19.17 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D2 B' L U R2 L U' R D2 L2 B' U
7942	Jul 15, 2014 8:58:12 PM	00:19.06 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U B L U R' D B' R' L' B R' U'
7941	Jul 15, 2014 8:57:36 PM	00:20.42 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' U' B' L D' B R' U B2 L U'
7940	Jul 15, 2014 8:57:06 PM	00:21.77 F2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 D2 B L B2 R U' L U B L' D'
7939	Jul 15, 2014 8:56:39 PM	00:16.72 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' R' L2 D B' U2 R L U' L2 F'
7938	Jul 15, 2014 8:56:09 PM	00:17.94 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L' D' B2 U2 F D' U R' B' D
7937	Jul 15, 2014 8:55:39 PM	00:15.83 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' R2 F' U' F' U2 F R' U B2 L D
7936	Jul 15, 2014 8:55:13 PM	00:16.78 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 D' U' B' U L B2 F U2 L F2 R'
7935	Jul 15, 2014 8:54:42 PM	00:22.28 D' B2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L' B2 F R2 D L F2 D' R' D2
7934	Jul 15, 2014 8:54:12 PM	00:19.28 U' R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 U L2 U B' U L2 F U2 R' L F D2 B2
7933	Jul 15, 2014 8:53:31 PM	00:19.12 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R' U' B2 R2 U' F' D' F2 D
7932	Jul 15, 2014 8:52:59 PM	00:21.04 F2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L B' D U L2 D2 L U R' B
7931	Jul 15, 2014 8:52:26 PM	00:19.53 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R' B2 D' L' B' U L' D2 U
7930	Jul 15, 2014 8:51:56 PM	00:17.73 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 R' F' U' F U' B' F U R' F2 U'
7929	Jul 15, 2014 8:51:27 PM	00:18.69 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L2 U' F2 U' R D B L2 D2 U2 B' R F2 D'
7928	Jul 15, 2014 8:50:58 PM	00:20.07 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 L' D' R U L2 U B' F' L' U'
7927	Jul 15, 2014 8:48:58 PM	00:18.80 U' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R F2 L U L U2 R' U2 B' U'
7926	Jul 15, 2014 8:48:28 PM	00:17.66 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U F2 R2 U2 L2 B' L D R U B R L2 D' R2 L
7925	Jul 15, 2014 8:47:54 PM	00:22.17 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B' R D2 U2 R B' L D2 F' D F' U2
7924	Jul 15, 2014 8:47:24 PM	00:19.82 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D U' L2 F2 L2 U' R F' D B2 U' B' U' R2 L2 D2
7923	Jul 15, 2014 8:46:55 PM	00:16.68 R2 B2 F2 D' U' B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L' U' L2 B' D F2 R L' D' U2
7922	Jul 15, 2014 8:46:18 PM	00:19.29 L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U R2 D' R' U B R' B' D B R2 B L
7921	Jul 15, 2014 8:45:53 PM	00:15.10 U R2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D' B U' B2 U L' B L B' D2 U
7920	Jul 15, 2014 8:45:23 PM	00:16.52 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 F B2 D R' B' F L U2 B U' F'
7919	Jul 15, 2014 8:44:54 PM	00:16.45 B2 R2 B2 D' U' L2 D R2 L2 B2 U' B D R2 B2 L' D2 L2 F' D R2
7918	Jul 15, 2014 3:35:57 PM	00:23.94 D U F2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 L' U R' D B L F' R2 B' L' D'
7917	Jul 15, 2014 3:35:19 PM	00:23.25 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 D2 F2 U L2 D' L' U B R' F L F2 D B' L F2
7916	Jul 15, 2014 3:34:27 PM	00:21.72 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B D B2 R' L D' F L2 B D' U2
7915	Jul 15, 2014 3:33:54 PM	00:17.90 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R' D2 L' U' L' F L' B' F'
7914	Jul 15, 2014 3:33:20 PM	00:20.55 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' F U L' U L B R F' D B2 L2 U
7913	Jul 15, 2014 3:32:29 PM	00:20.12 D U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U' R U2 L B F D F' L2 B2 L2 U'
7912	Jul 15, 2014 3:32:01 PM	00:14.17 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F' U' L F' D2 F2 R' D' B2 D U2
7911	Jul 15, 2014 3:30:58 PM	00:16.88 D L2 D' R2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 D L' F2 D U2 F' L D B' L' F
7910	Jul 15, 2014 3:30:20 PM	00:22.04 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D R2 D R2 L2 U F L' D F2 R B' R2 D' U L U'
7909	Jul 15, 2014 3:29:45 PM	00:20.53 D2 B2 D F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D R' B' F' D B2 R2 F R' L2 U2
7908	Jul 15, 2014 3:29:13 PM	00:15.70 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D F D L2 U2 R2 B' R B' F2 L'
7907	Jul 15, 2014 3:28:42 PM	00:16.10 R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 D' B' D2 U' B D U' B2 L B' L' U'
7906	Jul 15, 2014 3:28:05 PM	00:23.98 U L2 F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 L2 B U' B F L' U2 L B2 L2 D' U2
7905	Jul 15, 2014 3:27:39 PM	00:14.98 D' U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F' D R F2 U' B D B2 U' F2 L'
7904	Jul 15, 2014 3:27:00 PM	00:20.06 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 U L D' U2 B2 R B' D' L U' F' U2
7903	Jul 15, 2014 3:26:28 PM	00:18.92 D2 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 R' F D2 U2 B2 R D L2 B2
7902	Jul 15, 2014 3:25:49 PM	00:17.68 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F R' B F' L D' B D2 R2 D2 U'
7901	Jul 15, 2014 3:25:15 PM	00:20.24 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 B' U2 L' U' F2 L2 B2 L F2 U'
7900	Jul 15, 2014 3:24:31 PM	00:19.61 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' F D' R2 L2 U' B' R' L D' F' U'
7899	Jul 15, 2014 3:24:03 PM	00:17.89 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F R' D R2 L' F2 R' B R2 D2 U'
7898	Jul 15, 2014 3:22:49 PM	00:17.53 D U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' U L' U' B U2 L2 F' R2
7897	Jul 15, 2014 3:22:18 PM	00:19.07 D' L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D F' U' F2 D' U2 R B' D2 F'
7896	Jul 15, 2014 3:21:50 PM	00:16.69 F2 R2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 D F2 D B' F' L' F2 L U B D' L' D U'
7895	Jul 15, 2014 3:21:24 PM	00:14.92 D U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' F' U' L F L2 U2 L' D L2
7894	Jul 15, 2014 3:20:37 PM	00:18.29 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R F' D B2 F' L U' B F2 R U2
7893	Jul 15, 2014 3:20:02 PM	00:17.43 D L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' F R2 D L B2 R U2 L2
7892	Jul 15, 2014 3:19:03 PM	00:18.13 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F D' R2 B' D2 U' R L' D F' D'
7891	Jul 15, 2014 3:17:45 PM	00:15.28 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 D U2 L F L F2 R' B L2 D R2 L U'
7890	Jul 15, 2014 3:17:13 PM	00:16.75 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 D' L' F' D L U' B L B F R B'
7889	Jul 15, 2014 3:16:34 PM	00:18.26 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 L' U F' U B R2 D' F' R2 U
7888	Jul 15, 2014 3:15:54 PM	00:23.48 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R' F' D2 R2 D' R B' L2 U L2 U'
7887	Jul 15, 2014 3:15:22 PM	00:16.02 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B' R' D L' F R' U2 B2 U L'
7886	Jul 15, 2014 3:14:48 PM	00:17.74 U B2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D F' D' U' F2 R' U2 B L2 U2
7885	Jul 15, 2014 3:14:17 PM	00:19.50 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B R F R2 F' U' F' L B' D2
7884	Jul 15, 2014 3:13:49 PM	00:16.43 B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 B' L' B' F' L2 D U'
7883	Jul 15, 2014 3:13:13 PM	00:18.48 D R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' U B2 D' F D' R U B D
7882	Jul 15, 2014 3:12:29 PM	00:20.78 L2 U' F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F' R L U R2 F' U B2 U' L U'
7881	Jul 15, 2014 3:11:24 PM	00:16.47 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L' U' R' L2 U2 F U2 F L' U
7880	Jul 15, 2014 3:10:56 PM	00:16.38 D' F2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 D' U2 F2 D2 R' B R2 B2 D' U2 L U2 F' D U'
7879	Jul 15, 2014 3:10:26 PM	00:16.76 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 L U' B2 U R2 D B'
7878	Jul 15, 2014 3:09:57 PM	00:15.71 F2 U L2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L' D B' U' B' R' U2 B R' F' D
7877	Jul 15, 2014 3:09:28 PM	00:17.99 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 B L U' B U' R2 F L B D' U'
7876	Jul 15, 2014 3:09:01 PM	00:17.15 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' R' L' B2 U' L F R' B D B'
7875	Jul 15, 2014 3:08:30 PM	00:19.47 F2 U R2 D2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' R' U B2 F2 D F R L B'
7874	Jul 15, 2014 3:07:24 PM	00:19.10 D' B2 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 D' R2 U F R L D L' D2 B' U F2 R
7873	Jul 15, 2014 3:06:33 PM	00:20.31 R2 D R2 U' R2 U L2 D R2 U2 L2 B D' B2 U' L D' R' F2 D' L2 U'
7872	Jul 15, 2014 3:05:59 PM	00:19.37 B2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D' U L' U B R' D2 L2 U2
7871	Jul 15, 2014 3:05:16 PM	00:14.96 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R L' D L' D2 R2 B' L U2 B U2
7870	Jul 15, 2014 3:04:45 PM	00:18.81 D' L2 U L2 U2 B2 D L2 D2 U' F2 L U' B2 R' F D2 F2 D U' L U'
7869	Jul 15, 2014 3:03:51 PM	00:17.31 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 L R2 D L2 B2 D' R' D B' R2
7868	Jul 15, 2014 3:02:51 PM	00:17.50 D L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 U F' D2 U' L B R B' F' R2 D2 U2
7867	Jul 15, 2014 3:02:19 PM	00:15.21 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U' L' F R F D' B2 L2 U R2 U2
7866	Jul 15, 2014 3:01:47 PM	00:19.08 F2 R2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L' U2 L F D2 R' D F' L2 F' D2
7865	Jul 15, 2014 3:01:06 PM	00:16.81 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B U F2 L' F' D R U2 L' B' U2
7864	Jul 15, 2014 3:00:09 PM	00:18.18 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L B R2 B2 U' F L2 F L' D L
7863	Jul 15, 2014 2:59:36 PM	00:16.13 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L D B' U F R' U2 L' U' B'
7862	Jul 15, 2014 2:59:07 PM	00:17.81 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' U2 L D R U2 F' R U' B U'
7861	Jul 15, 2014 2:58:33 PM	00:18.26 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L F' R2 F D' U B' R D F U'
7860	Jul 15, 2014 2:58:02 PM	00:17.71 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R' B D F R2 U2 F2 R' B2 D' U'
7859	Jul 15, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:18.20 B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D U' B' U R' D F' R L2 F R'
7858	Jul 15, 2014 2:56:49 PM	00:17.97 L2 U L2 D B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 L B L B2 R L D' L B2 R' D'
7857	Jul 15, 2014 2:56:14 PM	00:16.38 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U' B D' U B' R' F U R2 L' B2 U2
7856	Jul 15, 2014 2:55:44 PM	00:19.57 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 D' R' B2 L2 B' R2 L' F2 D' R2 F'
7855	Jul 15, 2014 2:55:05 PM	00:19.00 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B' L D2 F L2 F' R' B U' L' U'
7854	Jul 15, 2014 2:54:31 PM	00:19.38 R2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U R D' U' B L D2 B F2 R2 L2 U2
7853	Jul 15, 2014 2:53:52 PM	00:20.25 F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 D R' U B' R U2 R F D' U L
7852	Jul 15, 2014 2:53:15 PM	00:15.71 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R' B R' D' R F' D R B2 R2 U
7851	Jul 15, 2014 2:52:41 PM	00:15.79 D B2 D B2 D L2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R' D' F' L' B F' R D2 B F' D
7850	Jul 15, 2014 2:52:11 PM	00:19.69 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' F2 U' R F L' B L D2 B2 U' R' F'
7849	Jul 15, 2014 2:51:12 PM	00:15.91 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 R L2 U' F' D' B' U2 L B' L2 U2
7848	Jul 15, 2014 2:50:37 PM	00:18.39 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F' R2 L' U B F2 L F2 D' L
7847	Jul 15, 2014 2:50:04 PM	00:19.91 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R U' R B U' F2 L F' R U'
7846	Jul 15, 2014 2:49:26 PM	00:21.94 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 L F' L2 U2 B' U' F2 D R2 D2
7845	Jul 15, 2014 2:48:52 PM	00:19.29 D R2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F D' U F2 D2 L' F2 R B U'
7844	Jul 15, 2014 2:47:43 PM	00:20.19 U2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' R' D F R2 D2 F2 U' L U'
7843	Jul 15, 2014 2:46:44 PM	00:18.07 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' R' U' F' L2 F D' F R L2 D
7842	Jul 15, 2014 2:45:47 PM	00:20.27 R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U R' U F D U L U2 L B' D2 B'
7841	Jul 15, 2014 2:44:31 PM	00:18.08 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 F U2 B2 L' D R' F' R2 B' D' L
7840	Jul 15, 2014 2:44:02 PM	00:17.28 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B' U' L' F2 L2 B D B R2 L'
7839	Jul 15, 2014 2:43:19 PM	00:17.13 U2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R' B2 U2 F L U B' F2 D2 U' R'
7838	Jul 15, 2014 2:42:43 PM	00:22.21 D F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 R2 U B2 L U L' D2 F R F L' B D' U'
7837	Jul 15, 2014 2:42:14 PM	00:16.48 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D F L2 B2 R2 U2 L' D' L' F L
7836	Jul 15, 2014 2:41:30 PM	00:18.79 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' F2 L U2 L F R2 F D R2 U
7835	Jul 15, 2014 2:41:01 PM	00:19.89 F2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 D' R' L2 D B U' F' R F D F' U'
7834	Jul 15, 2014 2:40:25 PM	00:20.16 U2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F' L' B D' L2 F' L' B2 D' B' U
7833	Jul 15, 2014 2:39:38 PM	00:21.56 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R' D L F2 R F' D F D' B U
7832	Jul 15, 2014 2:39:03 PM	00:17.60 R2 U' L2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 F2 U2 F D2 R' F U F D2 R2 D' F2 R
7831	Jul 15, 2014 2:38:08 PM	00:20.92 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B' R B2 L F D U F' D B U'
7830	Jul 15, 2014 2:37:38 PM	00:18.26 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L' U' F' D' B2 D' R' U' R F D
7829	Jul 15, 2014 2:37:08 PM	00:16.43 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D R B U2 R2 U' F2 L D' B' U'
7828	Jul 15, 2014 2:36:41 PM	00:18.13 D R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' B' L' D2 R L2 F' R2 B2 D'
7827	Jul 15, 2014 2:36:13 PM	00:17.20 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L D2 L' U L' D' R2 B R' L' U2
7826	Jul 15, 2014 2:35:45 PM	00:17.44 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 D' B R2 L' B' U2 F' R2 U' F D' R'
7825	Jul 15, 2014 2:35:01 PM	00:18.72 B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B D L' F' R2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L'
7824	Jul 15, 2014 2:33:12 PM	00:15.89 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U R B' F R' U' B' R' U2 R2 L' U
7823	Jul 15, 2014 2:32:29 PM	00:19.87 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F' L U' L' B D2 L' F U' F
7822	Jul 15, 2014 2:31:59 PM	00:21.26 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 L U' R B D' U R D U' F
7821	Jul 15, 2014 2:31:32 PM	00:16.21 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 L' B' D2 R D F2 L B' R2
7820	Jul 15, 2014 2:30:46 PM	00:21.42 F2 U R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R' D' F' L U' F R' F' R' F L'
7819	Jul 15, 2014 2:30:14 PM	00:19.41 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 R B R' L2 F U' R D F' D2
7818	Jul 15, 2014 2:29:45 PM	00:17.85 D2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B' F' U2 R B' R L2 D2 B U2
7817	Jul 15, 2014 2:28:31 PM	00:18.77 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 F' D B D R' L D' R2 L U
7816	Jul 15, 2014 2:28:05 PM	00:15.73 L2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U L' D B2 L' D2 L B R' D2 F
7815	Jul 15, 2014 2:27:34 PM	00:19.75 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 U F' R U' L' F2 U' R' L2 D2 B L'
7814	Jul 15, 2014 2:27:01 PM	00:20.76 D2 R2 D' F2 D U B2 L2 U F2 R F L2 U2 F R' U B2 F' L2 U'
7813	Jul 15, 2014 2:26:23 PM	00:20.81 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 L B R L' B' R2 U2 R2 L2 D'
7812	Jul 15, 2014 2:25:44 PM	00:17.69 B2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R' F R2 B2 D2 L' B' L2 D2 F' U2
7811	Jul 15, 2014 2:25:14 PM	00:17.59 R2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 D2 L R2 B' D2 L' D L' B R D2 U'
7810	Jul 15, 2014 2:24:46 PM	00:15.72 D B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' F D' L2 B U2 F L' D' R U2
7809	Jul 15, 2014 2:24:14 PM	00:15.91 B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' D' U' R F U' B D2
7808	Jul 15, 2014 2:23:30 PM	00:20.27 U R2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L D U2 L' F2 L D' R2 B' F U2
7807	Jul 15, 2014 2:22:58 PM	00:16.96 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R' D L F' R B' D2 U2 R2 F2 D U'
7806	Jul 15, 2014 2:20:59 PM	00:17.07 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 D B' L B' U2 F D F' L F L'
7805	Jul 15, 2014 2:20:27 PM	00:21.21 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F' D' F D B L D' U' F L U'
7804	Jul 15, 2014 2:19:56 PM	00:20.02 D2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' U' B R U' F U L' F' L' F' R
7803	Jul 15, 2014 2:19:28 PM	00:16.49 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' U F' D2 R D' U' B F2 D' U'
7802	Jul 15, 2014 2:18:58 PM	00:16.62 U B2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F' L' F2 D2 R B U' F' D F2
7801	Jul 15, 2014 2:18:32 PM	00:15.32 D' F2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 B L' D' L D2 B L F' R F U2
7800	Jul 15, 2014 2:17:58 PM	00:18.38 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' D' U L' B L F' U2 R L' D
7799	Jul 15, 2014 2:17:25 PM	00:21.65 D2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 B' U' F' R B R2 L2 D2 L' D2
7798	Jul 15, 2014 2:16:53 PM	00:15.56 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F' R2 L2 D R U2 F' U R' F U
7797	Jul 15, 2014 2:16:25 PM	00:17.16 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 F' L' D2 B' F' R' B R' D' L2
7796	Jul 15, 2014 2:15:53 PM	00:21.49 U2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 U' R2 U2 F R B U' B U' F' R' B' F' U'
7795	Jul 15, 2014 2:15:21 PM	00:20.85 U' B2 D L2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R2 B' U2 F2 R2 L F2 R2 F' D
7794	Jul 15, 2014 2:14:53 PM	00:14.92 F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U R' U' R' F' R D B2 L2 B2 F' U'
7793	Jul 15, 2014 2:14:22 PM	00:19.88 D' F2 U B2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 B2 L' B2 D' U2 B' F2 D2 R U2 F U'
7792	Jul 15, 2014 2:13:46 PM	00:17.42 B2 D U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 U' R' D B R' B' F L' B F2 U2 L
7791	Jul 15, 2014 2:13:11 PM	00:20.31 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B' U' B2 F' U' B R' B L' B' L'
7790	Jul 15, 2014 2:12:35 PM	00:23.44 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' L' U F L U2 L2 D L2 D F2 U'
7789	Jul 15, 2014 2:12:02 PM	00:19.73 U R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R' U L F R' D2 B' U L D'
7788	Jul 15, 2014 2:11:32 PM	00:20.67 D B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R' U' B F2 R' L2 B2 U' F2 R
7787	Jul 15, 2014 2:10:57 PM	00:22.94 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D R2 D' U R F L B' U F' U' R2 B2 D
7786	Jul 15, 2014 2:10:23 PM	00:17.88 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U B' U F' L2 U' R F' R2 F2 L'
7785	Jul 15, 2014 2:09:43 PM	00:22.29 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 D L2 D2 B' L F2 D' F R D2 U2 F2 R'
7784	Jul 15, 2014 2:09:09 PM	00:21.54 U' L2 U2 B2 U L2 U F2 D' F2 U L D' F D2 B' F' D' F' R' B' U'
7783	Jul 15, 2014 2:08:28 PM	00:18.38 D F2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R' D' F2 R2 L' U F L U' F2 U
7782	Jul 15, 2014 2:07:56 PM	00:16.83 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' F2 D B2 R' U B' D2 R2 L2 B L2 D' R' U
7781	Jul 15, 2014 2:07:19 PM	00:18.34 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 L B D U2 B' F U2 F' U2 R U
7780	Jul 15, 2014 2:06:50 PM	00:17.15 B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U F2 R' D' L2 B R' D2 U L B L2 U
7779	Jul 15, 2014 2:06:03 PM	00:22.72 D L2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U R2 B R L' B2 D U2 R2
7778	Jul 15, 2014 2:05:05 PM	00:18.53 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 R' B2 F D L B2 R' D' F' L2 D'
7777	Jul 15, 2014 2:04:33 PM	00:20.39 R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' L' D R B2 L' D' L B U' L
7776	Jul 15, 2014 2:04:06 PM	00:15.50 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D F2 R F' U2 F2 R2 U2 R2
7775	Jul 15, 2014 2:03:24 PM	00:19.91 D' B2 D B2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 U B R2 B2 D R2 L F2 U R
7774	Jul 15, 2014 2:02:55 PM	00:17.87 D' B2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D B R' U R' B' U2 L D' R2 D
7773	Jul 15, 2014 2:01:37 PM	00:18.47 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U R2 B2 R U2 B D' F D2 U R' L2 D' L'
7772	Jul 15, 2014 2:01:08 PM	00:15.51 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R D R' L' B' U L' F L U'
7771	Jul 15, 2014 1:28:32 PM	00:20.74 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 L U B F' U B' R2 B2 D2 L'
7770	Jul 15, 2014 1:27:56 PM	00:18.55 L2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F L' B' U' L' D F R B' U2
7769	Jul 15, 2014 1:27:24 PM	00:14.17 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R F' U L2 D' U L' U' R2 D2
7768	Jul 15, 2014 1:26:57 PM	00:18.87 R2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 U R2 L2 B2 U' B' L' B2 U'
7767	Jul 15, 2014 1:26:29 PM	00:15.14 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B L B2 R' D2 B' F2 R' F'
7766	Jul 15, 2014 1:25:59 PM	00:21.12 F2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 B' R2 D U' R D R2 F' L'
7765	Jul 15, 2014 1:25:32 PM	00:15.76 F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B' U2 B L D2 R' U' F2 U
7764	Jul 15, 2014 1:25:05 PM	00:17.75 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D L' F D' U' R U2 B2 U2 B L' D'
7763	Jul 15, 2014 1:24:37 PM	00:16.61 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F L D2 F' D F R' F R' U' F'
7762	Jul 15, 2014 1:24:09 PM	00:17.60 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L' D' B U2 F2 D2 R' D' F R
7761	Jul 15, 2014 1:23:37 PM	00:17.48 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' D' U' F' D' B2 R2 D2 R F
7760	Jul 15, 2014 1:23:07 PM	00:21.67 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D U2 B' U F2 L2 D R B L' U2 L2 F'
7759	Jul 15, 2014 1:22:05 PM	00:19.97 U B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 U F2 U L U' R L' D2 U B' F' R U'
7758	Jul 15, 2014 1:21:38 PM	00:15.95 D' U2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' U L F' U' B2 D' F R' L' U'
7757	Jul 15, 2014 1:21:07 PM	00:17.85 U L2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R U' B R' U2 B D' F' R F2 U'
7756	Jul 15, 2014 1:20:40 PM	00:16.56 D2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L R2 D' R2 L' F' L' B2 R2 D U
7755	Jul 15, 2014 1:20:07 PM	00:19.01 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R' B F L' F' U L' F2 D F U
7754	Jul 15, 2014 1:19:30 PM	00:19.76 L2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D B2 D2 U' B F2 D2 L B2 U R2 F' R2 L2 U
7753	Jul 15, 2014 1:18:55 PM	00:21.92 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' D' R F2 D' B' L F2 U' B2 L'
7752	Jul 15, 2014 1:18:24 PM	00:16.68 L2 U R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F' U' B L2 F' R' F R2 U' L'
7751	Jul 15, 2014 1:17:55 PM	00:17.66 R2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 B R D U' L B' D' B2 R' B2
7750	Jul 14, 2014 10:45:02 PM	00:15.03 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 L F' U R B' U F' L D' R U2
7749	Jul 14, 2014 10:44:27 PM	00:17.12 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B' U L' F R2 U B' F2 L2 U'
7748	Jul 14, 2014 10:43:54 PM	00:23.33 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U2 R' D' B' L2 D B' U' R B2 R2 U'
7747	Jul 14, 2014 10:43:21 PM	00:20.41 R2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R D' L2 U L2 F' U2 B' L F'
7746	Jul 14, 2014 10:42:49 PM	00:16.95 B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' U' R F R' L2 D2 B R' L' D'
7745	Jul 14, 2014 10:41:53 PM	00:15.69 U F2 D B2 D R2 U B2 U B2 L2 B U' L U2 R D B U' R D
7744	Jul 14, 2014 10:40:56 PM	00:19.10 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F' R B D' B2 R' B2 U B' U' L'
7743	Jul 14, 2014 10:39:55 PM	00:19.63 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D L2 B' U L B2 U' B L B2 L' D2
7742	Jul 14, 2014 10:39:24 PM	00:20.03 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' B' R' L U2 F R B' D' U F2 U'
7741	Jul 14, 2014 10:38:45 PM	00:17.52 R2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D R' B D2 U L' B L' B' U2 L' U'
7740	Jul 14, 2014 10:37:50 PM	00:21.71 U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 B R' U2 L' F2 L' D' B' F U'
7739	Jul 14, 2014 10:37:19 PM	00:21.08 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' B D F2 R' B R' B L' D' R2 U2
7738	Jul 14, 2014 10:36:41 PM	00:19.76 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 R B' L' B' D' F2 U' B F' D' U2
7737	Jul 14, 2014 10:36:13 PM	00:17.90 D B2 L2 F2 D L2 U B2 D L2 F2 R B U B D' U2 R' U B' U' L'
7736	Jul 14, 2014 10:35:44 PM	00:15.01 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' U L F2 L' F' L2 B2 L D U'
7735	Jul 14, 2014 10:35:04 PM	00:20.25 U2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L D2 U2 F D' U' L' U2 B F
7734	Jul 14, 2014 10:34:32 PM	00:20.21 U B2 U F2 D' L2 D F2 D2 U' L D2 L D2 B' U L2 B F' R D'
7733	Jul 14, 2014 10:33:56 PM	00:18.20 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R' B2 F' U2 R L2 B2 D' B D U'
7732	Jul 14, 2014 10:33:19 PM	00:16.88 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D R2 D' F2 D B' L U' B2 D R' U2 R L'
7731	Jul 14, 2014 10:32:45 PM	00:15.74 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R D2 F' U B F' R D R B D2
7730	Jul 14, 2014 10:31:54 PM	00:16.64 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 D' U' B2 R2 F' U2 R' L' U B' D U R2 U2
7729	Jul 14, 2014 10:31:20 PM	00:17.37 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 B R D B2 D F' R2 D2 R L'
7728	Jul 14, 2014 10:30:51 PM	00:18.75 B2 D' B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L D' R2 U B' R' D R U L U
7727	Jul 14, 2014 10:30:18 PM	00:19.72 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L D' B F2 L B2 F U' L' D2 U'
7726	Jul 14, 2014 10:29:35 PM	00:23.59 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 R' B D2 U R' D' F U L' B U2
7725	Jul 14, 2014 10:29:06 PM	00:15.19 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' R' B2 U R' L2 B' D' L' F2
7724	Jul 14, 2014 10:28:30 PM	00:21.88 U' R2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U B' F' D F2 U2 R B L2 F R U'
7723	Jul 14, 2014 10:28:01 PM	00:18.42 F2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 F' U R2 L' D' U' L2 F' R L2
7722	Jul 14, 2014 10:27:19 PM	00:16.24 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 R D' F' D R' B D2 B2 L' U
7721	Jul 14, 2014 10:26:50 PM	00:20.24 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L D' L' F' R' L' U L2 B' D2
7720	Jul 14, 2014 10:26:23 PM	00:18.39 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 R' F R2 U R2 B F' R2 D' R2
7719	Jul 14, 2014 10:25:47 PM	00:18.68 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 U2 R B L' U F2 D2 U' R L2 D' U'
7718	Jul 14, 2014 10:25:20 PM	00:16.21 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' F D' B2 R' B L' D F' L' U
7717	Jul 14, 2014 10:24:48 PM	00:18.08 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L' D' U' B2 L B' R' D B U2
7716	Jul 14, 2014 10:24:20 PM	00:18.34 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L U' L2 B' U F2 R F' U B2 U
7715	Jul 14, 2014 10:23:54 PM	00:15.33 U' R2 D2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F' L' F2 D' R B L' B' U' F U2
7714	Jul 14, 2014 10:23:19 PM	00:19.22 F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D F L D U2 R' U2 L U' R' B R2
7713	Jul 14, 2014 10:22:51 PM	00:17.45 R2 B2 D' U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R U' F L2 F2 U' L B' U L U'
7712	Jul 14, 2014 10:22:20 PM	00:19.14 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 L2 F D2 U' B2 U2 L' B2 R B D
7711	Jul 14, 2014 10:21:23 PM	00:19.57 D L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U F' U' L U F' R2 F' D B D'
7710	Jul 14, 2014 10:20:49 PM	00:20.26 D B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' U F' R2 B2 D R' L2 U F2 D'
7709	Jul 14, 2014 10:20:21 PM	00:18.39 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 R B2 F' L' U' F' U' F' D L
7708	Jul 14, 2014 10:19:55 PM	00:16.40 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L F2 U L2 F' R2 U B' R D
7707	Jul 14, 2014 10:19:25 PM	00:16.35 U' F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F' U F2 R B2 L2 F' U B D U'
7706	Jul 14, 2014 10:18:42 PM	00:22.69 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U R' U' B' R L U' B' F2 U R2 U2
7705	Jul 14, 2014 10:18:16 PM	00:17.19 U2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R U F2 L2 D' R' L D2 B' R
7704	Jul 14, 2014 10:17:43 PM	00:20.45 F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F' R U2 B F2 D' U2 B2 L' D U'
7703	Jul 14, 2014 10:17:02 PM	00:22.14 U L2 U R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F' L' F' D2 L2 F R2 U L' D U'
7702	Jul 14, 2014 10:16:38 PM	00:13.79 U' R2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 F L B R F U2 R' D'
7701	Jul 14, 2014 10:16:07 PM	00:17.20 L2 D F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B L' U F2 U2 B' L B2 F D
7700	Jul 14, 2014 10:08:51 PM	00:15.99 F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 D F2 L' R2 F2 L2 U R2 L' F U
7699	Jul 14, 2014 10:08:21 PM	00:21.63 D U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' B D F' U B2 R' D U' F2 L'
7698	Jul 14, 2014 10:07:32 PM	00:23.09 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 U B2 U2 B' U B2 R D2 L' U2 B F D U'
7697	Jul 14, 2014 10:07:04 PM	00:15.73 U' F2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B' D' R2 D R D R' U L' D2 U'
7696	Jul 14, 2014 10:06:20 PM	00:19.93 R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 U R D' U2 B2 U B D F U2 L'
7695	Jul 14, 2014 10:05:48 PM	00:19.29 B2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 F U' B2 R D' L F2 D2 U2 L
7694	Jul 14, 2014 10:05:04 PM	00:18.32 R2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R' F U2 B F2 R' D B' R' L2
7693	Jul 14, 2014 10:04:37 PM	00:16.69 L2 D' B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' R D B D U L' D R L F'
7692	Jul 14, 2014 10:03:54 PM	00:21.41 D B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U2 R' F D2 U L' D' R D2 U F'
7691	Jul 14, 2014 10:03:23 PM	00:18.83 L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D' U2 F2 R B' U' B2 U' B L2 F L D2
7690	Jul 14, 2014 10:02:52 PM	00:17.93 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' B L D U' L' U' F U B2 R'
7689	Jul 14, 2014 10:02:24 PM	00:16.06 B2 D U2 F2 U L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F R' U2 B' F2 L2 B2 D' R' D' U'
7688	Jul 14, 2014 10:01:38 PM	00:20.03 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U' R B' L B' U B' D F U' F' U
7687	Jul 14, 2014 10:01:08 PM	00:17.70 F2 D L2 F2 D R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R B2 U' F' R' U2 B U2 R B'
7686	Jul 14, 2014 10:00:31 PM	00:20.79 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' L' B F' R' B U' R2 L U' L2
7685	Jul 14, 2014 9:59:15 PM	00:20.22 L2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U' B' U F D R' L' D' R2 F2 R U'
7684	Jul 14, 2014 9:58:46 PM	00:17.31 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U' B' R2 U L' U R F' D F D
7683	Jul 14, 2014 9:58:12 PM	00:18.00 B2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 D R' F L' B2 R F' L D2 B L2
7682	Jul 14, 2014 9:57:41 PM	00:17.91 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U' B L' D L2 U' R B' U' R2 U
7681	Jul 14, 2014 9:56:50 PM	00:21.77 F2 D R2 D U2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 F' U B R' D2 F2 D B L U'
7680	Jul 14, 2014 9:56:11 PM	00:19.30 R2 B2 U' B2 D U' B2 R2 B2 D F2 L' F R' U B F' U R2 F R
7679	Jul 14, 2014 9:55:39 PM	00:21.96 L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 L B' R' L2 B2 L' U' B' R F U2
7678	Jul 14, 2014 9:55:09 PM	00:20.12 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L D2 B2 R D F' L B' D' R2
7677	Jul 14, 2014 9:54:43 PM	00:17.22 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 D R2 D F2 L2 B' L' F U B F' L F2 R D' U2
7676	Jul 14, 2014 9:53:59 PM	00:21.53 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R U B' L2 U2 F' R' B' D F U2
7675	Jul 14, 2014 9:53:28 PM	00:19.59 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U F D B' R L' D' B F U' F'
7674	Jul 14, 2014 9:52:55 PM	00:16.21 F2 U' R2 U B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 U R' F2 D' L F' D R' U L F
7673	Jul 14, 2014 9:52:25 PM	00:19.10 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' B' R' F D2 U2 R' B R2 B D' U2
7672	Jul 14, 2014 9:51:44 PM	00:18.43 L2 D F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B' L' D' U2 L' D' B' U' F2 R
7671	Jul 14, 2014 9:51:17 PM	00:16.13 D R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 D R2 U L R2 F2 L D' B' D B F' D2 U'
7670	Jul 14, 2014 9:50:28 PM	00:19.45 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 L' B U2 R2 U' B' R' D F' D B' U2
7669	Jul 14, 2014 9:49:59 PM	00:18.05 U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 D U2 L' B D U R F2 D F U' L2 U2
7668	Jul 14, 2014 9:49:21 PM	00:20.61 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U' B D2 L' B2 F D B U' L D'
7667	Jul 14, 2014 9:48:48 PM	00:19.53 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L B' U2 L F' R L' D L' B' U2
7666	Jul 14, 2014 9:48:02 PM	00:22.02 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R B' R' F U2 B2 L2 U L2 D'
7665	Jul 14, 2014 9:47:17 PM	00:22.43 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 F' L U' R' B F2 D L2 D2 L D
7664	Jul 14, 2014 9:46:41 PM	00:17.10 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L' B' L2 B2 F2 L2 F' U' L D'
7663	Jul 14, 2014 9:46:02 PM	00:16.27 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 L2 U R U' F L2 B' R2 F2 D' L' B2 U2
7662	Jul 14, 2014 9:45:24 PM	00:18.90 L2 U L2 D B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U F D R' D R D F2 R F L2
7661	Jul 14, 2014 9:44:59 PM	00:15.47 B2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 L' B' U2 L2 B' F L2 U' F2 L'
7660	Jul 14, 2014 9:44:26 PM	00:16.58 U' L2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 L B' F' D' R2 B2 R U' F' L U2
7659	Jul 14, 2014 9:43:51 PM	00:17.60 R2 D' L2 U R2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 L' U' F2 R' B L U R2 L2 B2 U
7658	Jul 14, 2014 9:43:04 PM	00:21.67 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 F D' F' R L' B' L F D U'
7657	Jul 14, 2014 9:42:22 PM	00:17.10 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 L' U' B R B2 R F2 D L2 U'
7656	Jul 14, 2014 9:41:55 PM	00:14.31 R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 F2 L F L' F2 R' L U'
7655	Jul 14, 2014 9:41:21 PM	00:23.18 U R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 R' B' F2 R2 F' D U R2 B R L'
7654	Jul 14, 2014 9:40:52 PM	00:17.92 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F' U B L' D R U' B' R' L' U'
7653	Jul 14, 2014 9:40:21 PM	00:20.40 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 D U' R2 D' B2 L' D2 B' R B' U B L F' R2
7652	Jul 14, 2014 9:39:55 PM	00:16.53 R2 D2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B' L F2 R B R' F2 L B U'
7651	Jul 14, 2014 9:39:15 PM	00:19.04 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' L' D2 B' R U' L2 U2 R F' U'
7650	Jul 14, 2014 9:38:41 PM	00:21.01 R2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 R' U2 B' F D2 R B L F U
7649	Jul 14, 2014 9:38:05 PM	00:21.61 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 B2 L' F D' R2 D' L U' L2 F L' U2
7648	Jul 14, 2014 9:37:33 PM	00:20.53 D B2 L2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U L' F' R F' R2 B2 D B2 R D U'
7647	Jul 14, 2014 9:37:03 PM	00:19.37 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U' F2 D U' B2 L' F' U2 B R' U' R2 D2 U' F
7646	Jul 14, 2014 9:36:35 PM	00:17.86 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' R U R2 F' D' B L B' R
7645	Jul 14, 2014 9:35:48 PM	00:16.94 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F U2 B' D' B L' B R' B' R' B2
7644	Jul 14, 2014 9:34:27 PM	00:18.24 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B2 R' F2 D' L F2 U' F U' B2 F'
7643	Jul 14, 2014 9:34:00 PM	00:15.92 B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L' D F2 D2 F' D F R' U' L
7642	Jul 14, 2014 9:33:35 PM	00:15.18 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R F' U L' U F' D B F' L2 U2
7641	Jul 14, 2014 9:33:05 PM	00:17.46 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U B2 L2 F' L' U L2 D R' U2 L' B U2 L'
7640	Jul 14, 2014 9:32:21 PM	00:20.68 R2 D U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R F2 D' B F2 U F2 L' F U
7639	Jul 14, 2014 9:31:48 PM	00:18.95 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R' B' L B2 L2 D' B L F' D'
7638	Jul 14, 2014 9:31:19 PM	00:19.20 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 L' F' U2 R2 D2 R U R U2 B' U'
7637	Jul 14, 2014 9:30:51 PM	00:17.54 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F B2 R2 D' L F R D R2 F L2
7636	Jul 14, 2014 9:30:27 PM	00:13.97 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R F D2 F U' F L' F2 R F' U2
7635	Jul 14, 2014 9:29:50 PM	00:13.58 R2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 L' F L F' D R' L' B2 D' F U'
7634	Jul 14, 2014 9:29:13 PM	00:17.40 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 F' R L2 D2 F2 D2 U' F' U' F' U'
7633	Jul 14, 2014 9:28:40 PM	00:21.83 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L D U2 R' U' F R2 U B' F'
7632	Jul 14, 2014 9:28:16 PM	00:15.20 L2 F2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F L D B2 L D2 F' U2 L D
7631	Jul 14, 2014 9:27:50 PM	00:16.71 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 D' L' U2 B' U' F' D' B2 R D' R2
7630	Jul 14, 2014 9:27:21 PM	00:18.17 D2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D F2 L' U' B R2 L B U' L B F2 U'
7629	Jul 14, 2014 9:26:39 PM	00:19.22 B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D B R F U2 R B2 D2 F' R'
7628	Jul 14, 2014 9:26:09 PM	00:19.59 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' R2 U' B' U' R D2 L D' L F2 R2 F' D2
7627	Jul 14, 2014 9:25:38 PM	00:21.58 U2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 B L D' R2 F2 U' B' F U L
7626	Jul 14, 2014 9:25:11 PM	00:18.18 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' D F' L' B U R' B2 L D2 R
7625	Jul 14, 2014 9:24:20 PM	00:25.31 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' R2 F L' B L' F R' D2 L2
7624	Jul 14, 2014 9:23:47 PM	00:20.60 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D U F2 L' U2 B R F R2 D' L D F' U2
7623	Jul 14, 2014 9:23:10 PM	00:21.04 D' B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D U' R2 U2 R' B' L2 B' U F D' F2 R
7622	Jul 14, 2014 9:22:29 PM	00:25.56 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 D B2 F2 R2 F R L' B' F2 D' R L F2 R' D
7621	Jul 14, 2014 9:22:00 PM	00:15.00 U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F' D F2 D' F' U' B
7620	Jul 14, 2014 9:21:27 PM	00:19.07 D' U' L2 B2 D' L2 D R2 U F2 R U2 L2 D R' B2 L' B D' B2 U'
7619	Jul 14, 2014 9:20:53 PM	00:18.16 R2 U F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R' B F R B U R2 L2 B L U
7618	Jul 14, 2014 9:20:22 PM	00:16.96 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 L U' F' R' F2 R2 F R L' D'
7617	Jul 14, 2014 9:19:42 PM	00:21.15 D2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D L2 B' F U L D R U' R L F' U'
7616	Jul 14, 2014 9:19:13 PM	00:16.51 U' L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 F2 L' D2 B' L2 B2 U R B' D
7615	Jul 14, 2014 9:18:43 PM	00:17.62 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R' U2 F L' B' R L' U' F2
7614	Jul 14, 2014 9:18:14 PM	00:18.88 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 U L' F' U' B' U2 L B2 D' U L2
7613	Jul 14, 2014 9:17:44 PM	00:17.12 L2 D F2 D' F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 R' U2 L2 B' L B' R2 B' R2 D2 U
7612	Jul 14, 2014 9:17:14 PM	00:20.39 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 R' U B' F2 U2 R' B2 U F' R2 D'
7611	Jul 14, 2014 9:16:35 PM	00:15.65 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D R U2 B R' B U2 R' F L U2
7610	Jul 14, 2014 9:15:48 PM	00:24.02 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U L2 B R U2 B U' R2 F R B'
7609	Jul 14, 2014 9:15:23 PM	00:15.80 U F2 D R2 U L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' L F2 U' L F U2 B2 L2 B2 U'
7608	Jul 14, 2014 9:14:52 PM	00:18.01 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U R B' L2 U2 L F' R B2 U F U
7607	Jul 14, 2014 9:14:18 PM	00:16.41 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 U' B' L2 U' F2 L F' D' U B' F2 U'
7606	Jul 14, 2014 9:13:50 PM	00:16.55 D2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 U' F U' L B F' U F2 D B L
7605	Jul 14, 2014 9:13:18 PM	00:19.76 R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 L' D' F' U' R2 L2 F2 D R' L
7604	Jul 14, 2014 9:12:09 PM	00:19.65 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' B R2 F2 D' R L2 B' L' F
7603	Jul 14, 2014 9:11:20 PM	00:17.46 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R F2 R B F R D' B' F D2
7602	Jul 14, 2014 9:09:52 PM	00:21.51 F2 D2 R2 D F2 D L2 D R2 U R' D' B' R' U' L' B2 U' B2 D' U
7601	Jul 14, 2014 9:08:05 PM	00:20.87 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U2 R D F' D' L' D2 U2 L' D' L2 U'
7600	Jul 14, 2014 6:56:32 PM	00:18.05 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B' U L B2 F U2 R2 B' D'
7599	Jul 14, 2014 6:55:51 PM	00:19.11 U' R2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R' U' R' D B D L' F2 R B2
7598	Jul 14, 2014 6:55:17 PM	00:21.63 U' L2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 U L2 B D2 R B2 L' D2 R B U L D'
7597	Jul 14, 2014 6:54:41 PM	00:21.69 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' L' U2 R' D F D U F2 R' U' B' U'
7596	Jul 14, 2014 6:53:55 PM	00:18.09 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U' L' U2 L' B R' L' B R' U2
7595	Jul 14, 2014 6:52:36 PM	00:21.22 L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U' R F' D U' F2 R2 L2 U' F R' L2
7594	Jul 14, 2014 6:51:50 PM	00:19.35 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' R B2 L D F' D2 U2 R' U F' U2
7593	Jul 14, 2014 6:51:19 PM	00:20.42 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 D U R2 B2 D' U' B' L' B F D L B L' D U'
7592	Jul 14, 2014 6:50:25 PM	00:19.49 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F' L2 B L' B R F' D' R' B2 U2
7591	Jul 14, 2014 6:49:54 PM	00:18.54 D F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R' D2 R2 B2 D F2 R' D' F' L
7590	Jul 14, 2014 6:49:24 PM	00:17.82 U B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R D' U' B L' D2 L2 D2 R2 F' U
7589	Jul 14, 2014 6:47:27 PM	00:18.14 L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U' B' R' L2 U2 B F R L' F2 D L'
7588	Jul 14, 2014 6:46:58 PM	00:15.90 U L2 U R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' R' F L2 D' R' F L U B D'
7587	Jul 14, 2014 6:46:25 PM	00:16.16 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D F D2 U' F2 L B2 D L' B2 D U2
7586	Jul 14, 2014 6:44:58 PM	00:16.86 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 D2 B' D' R D' R' U2 B' D' F D
7585	Jul 14, 2014 6:44:17 PM	00:17.17 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U2 R' U2 B F' D' B R' L F U'
7584	Jul 14, 2014 6:43:28 PM	00:17.57 F2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 D' U' L' D2 R U2 F' R' L' D2 B
7583	Jul 14, 2014 6:42:57 PM	00:17.97 U' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 U' F' L' U F L F' U' R2 L' D
7582	Jul 14, 2014 6:42:08 PM	00:19.61 F2 U F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' R B' R' B2 R2 B L2 F' U2
7581	Jul 14, 2014 6:41:31 PM	00:16.43 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L' B' F2 U2 L2 F L2 B R
7580	Jul 14, 2014 6:39:36 PM	00:18.62 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 B U2 F U' F' R D2 L U' R D
7579	Jul 14, 2014 6:36:06 PM	00:16.67 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 F D' F' R L2 B' L2 U' R U'
7578	Jul 14, 2014 6:35:19 PM	00:18.91 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' U2 R L' B F' D' L2 D2 R' U' L' U'
7577	Jul 14, 2014 6:34:49 PM	00:17.00 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 R' B U2 B2 L' U B' F' D2 R D'
7576	Jul 14, 2014 6:34:19 PM	00:18.10 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 U' L F' L B' U L2 B D B R2 U'
7575	Jul 14, 2014 6:33:45 PM	00:15.99 U F2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 U' F D' B2 U R' F2 L B2 R2
7574	Jul 14, 2014 6:33:02 PM	00:13.30 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D B2 D R' B D' R' F' U L U2 F U L
7573	Jul 14, 2014 6:32:24 PM	00:16.24 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L U' L2 F' L F' D2 U' L2
7572	Jul 14, 2014 6:31:52 PM	00:15.29 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 F R' L' D F' D2 B L B L2 U'
7571	Jul 14, 2014 6:30:19 PM	00:19.42 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' L' D' L' B' U' L2 D2 L B' U'
7570	Jul 14, 2014 6:29:41 PM	00:19.02 F2 R2 F2 D U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R U2 L D' F L2 U R' F' R2 D2
7569	Jul 14, 2014 6:29:13 PM	00:18.81 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U R2 B' D' U F' R D' R2 F R'
7568	Jul 14, 2014 6:28:40 PM	00:17.61 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 D2 L D U2 L2 U R2 B R' U' F2 L U'
7567	Jul 14, 2014 6:27:58 PM	00:16.49 F2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 R' B' R U2 R2 D2 B U' R F
7566	Jul 14, 2014 6:27:19 PM	00:23.65 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L B' F R2 F2 U' R' F U2 B L
7565	Jul 14, 2014 6:26:41 PM	00:20.69 U' R2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B R2 B2 L' D' B R' B' F' L' D2
7564	Jul 14, 2014 6:22:00 PM	00:22.91 R2 D R2 D F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' F' R' L2 F' L F' U' F2 D2 B' R2
7563	Jul 14, 2014 6:21:19 PM	00:19.57 L2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 D' R2 U' R2 B' D2 F R D' L U L2 B L' U2
7562	Jul 14, 2014 6:20:51 PM	00:17.92 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 U B2 D L' U' R B2 D' F' U L U B'
7561	Jul 14, 2014 6:20:21 PM	00:18.95 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R U' B' R L' U' B2 L2 D' B' U2
7560	Jul 14, 2014 6:19:50 PM	00:19.81 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 L D2 B D' L D R' F R D B'
7559	Jul 14, 2014 6:18:59 PM	00:20.07 L2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 F' L' U L D F R' D B' R2 L
7558	Jul 14, 2014 6:18:28 PM	00:20.14 D2 B2 R2 B2 D U' B2 D' F2 R2 U' B D' U2 F L' U2 R U' B F2 U2
7557	Jul 14, 2014 6:17:54 PM	00:20.41 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 B' L' F2 L2 D R U L' U' L2 U
7556	Jul 14, 2014 6:17:25 PM	00:15.76 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D R B2 D R L D' R' F D2 F2 U'
7555	Jul 14, 2014 6:16:53 PM	00:15.19 U L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U' L' B2 R U F2 L' U2 F' U' F' U'
7554	Jul 14, 2014 6:16:13 PM	00:19.16 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L F R2 D2 F2 L2 U R' U L'
7553	Jul 14, 2014 6:15:44 PM	00:18.85 D R2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 R D' F L' F2 L B2 R' B R
7552	Jul 14, 2014 6:15:11 PM	00:21.10 D' B2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' R' D' L2 D R' D F U
7551	Jul 14, 2014 6:14:39 PM	00:16.91 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' B R' F' R L2 D' L F R2 B2 D
7550	Jul 14, 2014 6:14:05 PM	00:21.64 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' F R' L2 B F' L2 U' L' B' R2 U
7549	Jul 14, 2014 6:13:00 PM	00:18.74 L2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L D' U2 F2 L' D2 B U L2 D2
7548	Jul 14, 2014 6:12:35 PM	00:15.52 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D B2 U B' U' R2 L2 B2 L B' U'
7547	Jul 14, 2014 6:12:03 PM	00:21.70 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' R2 U' R' B2 D' F2 D' F D' U' L U2
7546	Jul 14, 2014 6:11:31 PM	00:15.70 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 U B2 U F' R L D2 L' D2 B' D R2 D2
7545	Jul 14, 2014 6:11:01 PM	00:20.25 L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F' D' L U2 B2 U' R' L2 B F2
7544	Jul 14, 2014 6:10:32 PM	00:18.10 D L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B L U2 B R' F2 L F D' B
7543	Jul 14, 2014 6:09:45 PM	00:20.92 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D U2 L2 U2 L' B R F' L U2 L' D R' D U
7542	Jul 14, 2014 6:08:57 PM	00:18.51 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B F' L' D2 U B2 L2 F2 L' D
7541	Jul 14, 2014 6:08:23 PM	00:20.93 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D B' R' F U2 B U2 L D L' D2 L
7540	Jul 14, 2014 6:07:36 PM	00:17.31 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D' F' R2 D U2 F U' B' F' U R' D2
7539	Jul 14, 2014 6:07:05 PM	00:19.23 D2 F2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 L2 F2 L F R2 U' B' D2 R2 F' R L
7538	Jul 14, 2014 6:06:32 PM	00:20.84 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R B2 U2 L' F L F R U R2 U'
7537	Jul 14, 2014 6:06:01 PM	00:20.75 B2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' R' F U B' U2 L2 D2 R F' R U'
7536	Jul 14, 2014 6:05:31 PM	00:16.90 L2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U B D2 R B D2 L' B' U2 L2 F2 D'
7535	Jul 14, 2014 6:04:39 PM	00:19.01 D R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 R F D2 U2 L U F' R2 L2 F
7534	Jul 14, 2014 6:03:20 PM	00:21.08 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' R' B L2 B' D' F' D L U2 B' U'
7533	Jul 14, 2014 6:02:51 PM	00:18.10 U2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' L B' L2 D' U' L' F2 L B F
7532	Jul 14, 2014 6:02:21 PM	00:18.88 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R' B U2 L' B' U L' D U2 L2
7531	Jul 14, 2014 6:01:55 PM	00:17.40 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U' R2 F2 L' B2 D' U F' U' F2 L F2 L' U'
7530	Jul 14, 2014 6:01:25 PM	00:19.85 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F' L B2 F2 L D L' D' U'
7529	Jul 14, 2014 6:00:57 PM	00:18.57 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' L2 U' F2 U B' L' B' R2 F D'
7528	Jul 14, 2014 6:00:29 PM	00:15.74 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 F' U' L2 F2 U2 B D U' L'
7527	Jul 14, 2014 5:59:58 PM	00:17.77 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U F L F' U B L U L F2
7526	Jul 14, 2014 5:59:21 PM	00:13.73 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 D B2 U F L2 F D L' D' B U' B2 F' D2
7525	Jul 14, 2014 5:58:56 PM	00:16.97 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 F R L' D' R F' U2 R B2 R' D2
7524	Jul 14, 2014 5:58:25 PM	00:20.96 U L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F L B2 U2 B2 F D U R' B2 U'
7523	Jul 14, 2014 5:57:50 PM	00:21.30 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U F2 D B2 F2 R U2 B F' R B D2 R' D' U R
7522	Jul 14, 2014 5:57:24 PM	00:16.39 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B R2 B' L B D U' B' D2 L' U2
7521	Jul 14, 2014 5:56:49 PM	00:21.34 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D F2 D F2 R2 F2 L B' R2 F D U F2 L' F' D U'
7520	Jul 14, 2014 5:56:16 PM	00:20.76 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 D' L' U2 B' R D2 L D' F L B2 D
7519	Jul 14, 2014 5:55:43 PM	00:21.26 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D' L2 D R F L B U L D2
7518	Jul 14, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:17.76 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 U2 F' D B' U2 F R F U2 F R' U
7517	Jul 14, 2014 5:54:04 PM	00:17.76 U F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B' R2 U2 B R' D' L' U' F D2
7516	Jul 14, 2014 5:53:27 PM	00:18.59 U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 U B' U' R2 L' F2 R D F' U2 L
7515	Jul 14, 2014 5:52:58 PM	00:18.01 U R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' D' U R2 L B' F2 U2 F2 U L2
7514	Jul 14, 2014 5:52:30 PM	00:18.56 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F U' R D2 B L2 B F' R' L D
7513	Jul 14, 2014 5:51:21 PM	00:24.03 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B R2 L' F R' D R B R U' F
7512	Jul 14, 2014 5:50:35 PM	00:20.62 F2 D2 B2 D U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F' R B U' R B2 D' R2 U2
7511	Jul 14, 2014 5:49:59 PM	00:17.73 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D R D U F U R' F' L U' F'
7510	Jul 14, 2014 5:49:27 PM	00:18.58 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' B' U2 B L' B2 D U F' L B2
7509	Jul 14, 2014 5:48:55 PM	00:20.49 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D U' L' B' R U2 L2 F2 D F R2 F2 D'
7508	Jul 14, 2014 5:48:16 PM	00:23.27 U2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R D' L' D' B2 F' U2 R' F' U'
7507	Jul 14, 2014 5:47:52 PM	00:16.51 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 U' F' R F2 D' L D B2 U F' R'
7506	Jul 14, 2014 5:47:25 PM	00:17.62 D B2 D R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 F' U' L U2 B2 F U L U R' U
7505	Jul 14, 2014 5:46:57 PM	00:16.59 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 U' F' L F' U' B2 D' F' U'
7504	Jul 14, 2014 5:46:22 PM	00:17.99 U L2 U' F2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 U L U' B' F2 R' L2 U L2 F2 D'
7503	Jul 14, 2014 5:45:45 PM	00:20.66 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F D B' R U2 L2 F' L' B' L U
7502	Jul 14, 2014 5:44:21 PM	00:16.45 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R U' L U R2 D L F U' L'
7501	Jul 14, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:18.99 D U B2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 R B L' D F2 U' L2 B F' D
7500	Jul 14, 2014 5:43:09 PM	00:19.67 D2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F U2 R B' R' U' R L' U L2 U'
7499	Jul 14, 2014 5:42:38 PM	00:19.48 L2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 R2 B2 U' F2 R B' D B2 L' U2 R' B' F' U'
7498	Jul 14, 2014 5:42:02 PM	00:17.88 R2 D F2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 U' L2 U2 F D L' D2 F' L' B' F' U2 R2
7497	Jul 14, 2014 5:41:34 PM	00:17.13 D F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U B L2 D' L2 U L D2 B' R2 D2
7496	Jul 14, 2014 5:41:04 PM	00:17.82 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B' R F' D2 U2 F' R U B' F U'
7495	Jul 14, 2014 5:40:35 PM	00:19.98 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U B' R D2 B' U B' U2 B' R' B2 U'
7494	Jul 14, 2014 5:40:06 PM	00:16.95 L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U' B L2 D F2 R2 D' L U2 B R'
7493	Jul 14, 2014 5:39:35 PM	00:21.52 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F R2 F' U F R' B' U2 B D2
7492	Jul 14, 2014 5:38:52 PM	00:16.85 B2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 B R L' D' B2 L B2 U2 L' F
7491	Jul 14, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:18.28 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U2 B2 L' D' R' B2 D R2 B F' R' F L2
7490	Jul 14, 2014 5:37:41 PM	00:16.73 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' F' U' L B' U2 R2 D R2 F' L
7489	Jul 14, 2014 5:37:14 PM	00:13.53 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U' B' R2 B' U2 R B' R2 L' F
7488	Jul 14, 2014 5:36:50 PM	00:12.72 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B' D F2 D2 R U' F' L2 U' B
7487	Jul 14, 2014 5:36:17 PM	00:20.19 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D' B D' R L2 F R D2 U' R' L'
7486	Jul 14, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:14.94 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B L D2 F' L D' L2 D2 F2 U2
7485	Jul 14, 2014 5:34:56 PM	00:21.07 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U B U2 L' F U F D' F2 U2 B'
7484	Jul 14, 2014 5:34:31 PM	00:15.83 D2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 U2 F' D F2 R' L2 U R' U2 F' R'
7483	Jul 14, 2014 5:33:54 PM	00:16.01 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 R L2 F' D' R2 U B L' B2 D2 U2
7482	Jul 14, 2014 5:33:25 PM	00:18.52 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R' F' L' B2 U2 F R B2 U F2
7481	Jul 14, 2014 5:32:45 PM	00:15.88 D U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R B' L2 F2 U2 R U F U' L2 U'
7480	Jul 14, 2014 5:32:11 PM	00:17.53 B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D U' L D' U L2 D B' F R' D' R U'
7479	Jul 14, 2014 5:31:44 PM	00:15.62 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U F' U2 F' D R F U B R' F L2
7478	Jul 14, 2014 5:31:13 PM	00:17.94 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R B' F U F L2 U' R' F' L' U'
7477	Jul 14, 2014 5:30:37 PM	00:23.53 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U B R D B' R D L D R B D'
7476	Jul 14, 2014 5:30:07 PM	00:19.48 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B2 L U2 F' U2 L2 B L U' R B
7475	Jul 14, 2014 5:29:39 PM	00:17.00 L2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 D U2 L2 U' B' R L2 F2 D2 R B U2 B D L'
7474	Jul 14, 2014 5:29:09 PM	00:19.10 U2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R B U B L2 U2 R F2 R2 L' D
7473	Jul 14, 2014 5:28:36 PM	00:21.06 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L D B' R' B2 F' R' U L2 B2 L'
7472	Jul 14, 2014 5:27:48 PM	00:17.83 U F2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L D' R' F2 U2 R' U' B D2 F U2
7471	Jul 14, 2014 5:27:19 PM	00:17.76 L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U L2 B' F U' F' D' L' U2 B R2 D'
7470	Jul 14, 2014 5:26:46 PM	00:18.57 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 B U L' B R' D' B2 F2 U' F2 U'
7469	Jul 14, 2014 5:26:20 PM	00:15.95 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 L B U' R2 B F D F2 L' F
7468	Jul 14, 2014 5:25:51 PM	00:19.58 U' B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' L' U R D B L' F R' U L U2
7467	Jul 14, 2014 5:25:16 PM	00:24.64 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 R D' F2 D L' U F' L' B R'
7466	Jul 14, 2014 5:24:49 PM	00:17.90 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B' U2 F' L' B' R' B2 R2 B' D
7465	Jul 14, 2014 5:24:15 PM	00:18.31 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 U R B' U R' L' D2 R' F U' B U
7464	Jul 14, 2014 5:23:47 PM	00:16.91 U' L2 U R2 D U2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F B2 D' B2 R' U' L2 B2 L' F U
7463	Jul 14, 2014 5:23:18 PM	00:19.09 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' F L D' R2 L' F D F' R2 D U2
7462	Jul 14, 2014 5:22:51 PM	00:17.83 F2 D B2 D U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R' D L2 D L2 B R' L F'
7461	Jul 14, 2014 5:22:23 PM	00:17.74 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 R' D' U2 B' R U' R' F L' B' R'
7460	Jul 14, 2014 5:21:53 PM	00:17.15 L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D B2 D F2 U' L U2 R' B' U' R D' R' B' L'
7459	Jul 14, 2014 5:21:26 PM	00:16.65 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B' D2 L' D F2 L B' U R' D U2
7458	Jul 14, 2014 5:20:23 PM	00:16.70 D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 L' B' D' F' L2 U' L F D U2
7457	Jul 14, 2014 5:19:56 PM	00:16.26 F2 U B2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' L B D R F2 R' L' D' R2 L'
7456	Jul 14, 2014 5:19:14 PM	00:22.88 D B2 L2 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 L' U' R' B' U' L
7455	Jul 14, 2014 5:18:43 PM	00:16.21 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U F2 D' B' L2 F2 R F2 U' R D2 R2 B
7454	Jul 14, 2014 5:18:13 PM	00:15.84 B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L' B2 L' U' L2 B L2 D' B' U
7453	Jul 14, 2014 5:17:42 PM	00:18.67 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 R B' R B U' L' U' B2 R B'
7452	Jul 14, 2014 5:17:16 PM	00:15.52 D R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 B' U' L' F D2 U2 R' D F' U L'
7451	Jul 14, 2014 5:16:47 PM	00:20.05 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D L2 U F2 U' B U' F2 D' L U2 F2 D' L B2
7450	Jul 14, 2014 5:16:17 PM	00:20.39 L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L' R2 B U' F2 L B2 U2 L2 D
7449	Jul 14, 2014 5:15:42 PM	00:20.81 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D U' B' U F2 D2 B D' L' D B L2
7448	Jul 14, 2014 5:14:25 PM	00:16.87 U' F2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D R U2 F' D' B R2 B' U L' D2 U2
7447	Jul 14, 2014 5:13:58 PM	00:15.92 U L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U L2 B D B2 F R' L' U' B2 F' L
7446	Jul 14, 2014 5:10:44 PM	00:16.28 U B2 D' L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 L D U2 L2 F' L2 B' D' U2 L2
7445	Jul 14, 2014 5:10:10 PM	00:24.13 R2 L2 D F2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U F D' L' F D' U' F2 D2 U2 L'
7444	Jul 14, 2014 5:09:47 PM	00:14.29 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D2 F' R' L F' L2 D2 B' L2 B2 R'
7443	Jul 14, 2014 5:09:19 PM	00:18.19 B2 R2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 U' R2 U' L F' L2 U' B' L' D R B L D'
7442	Jul 14, 2014 5:08:49 PM	00:17.73 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 F L' D' R D F' L' F U2 L2
7441	Jul 14, 2014 5:06:15 PM	00:20.09 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U R2 F B2 D' U2 R' D U2 R2 L F'
7440	Jul 14, 2014 5:05:45 PM	00:22.64 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R' U' B' D2 R' B F U R'
7439	Jul 14, 2014 5:05:08 PM	00:27.71 F2 D U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R' F D' R2 B L2 D' B L'
7438	Jul 14, 2014 5:04:44 PM	00:15.24 D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 U R D U2 F' U L' U' B2 U L'
7437	Jul 14, 2014 5:03:12 PM	00:19.63 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U' R D F2 U B' F' D' R U2 B' U2
7436	Jul 14, 2014 5:02:36 PM	00:26.36 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' L U2 R' L2 F U2 F L' D2
7435	Jul 14, 2014 5:02:10 PM	00:16.39 U F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' D' U' F U' R2 L' D' F' L'
7434	Jul 14, 2014 5:01:38 PM	00:20.25 U' R2 L2 U' B2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D F' U F U2 R2 B2 L' B U' R L2
7433	Jul 14, 2014 5:00:54 PM	00:23.63 U' R2 B2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 F' R' L' B' U F2 R F2 D L2 U'
7432	Jul 14, 2014 5:00:23 PM	00:20.97 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D F2 R D2 F L2 F' U' B R' F' D' U2
7431	Jul 14, 2014 4:59:53 PM	00:17.05 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U' R D F' D' B' R' B' D2 L2 B2 R2
7430	Jul 14, 2014 3:20:24 PM	00:19.07 R2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B' D' U2 F D' F2 D' F' R' D' U2
7429	Jul 14, 2014 3:19:46 PM	00:22.99 R2 U R2 D' U' L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B D2 U' R D' L' U R' L2 U2 F'
7428	Jul 14, 2014 3:17:04 PM	00:20.24 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 U L' D2 U B' L D2 B2 U F2 R D'
7427	Jul 14, 2014 3:16:23 PM	00:26.39 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U F2 D' L2 U' R F D2 B D' B' U F2 R' D' R2
7426	Jul 14, 2014 3:15:52 PM	00:20.46 U F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R' B L' U2 R U2 B D' L' F U'
7425	Jul 14, 2014 3:15:24 PM	00:18.35 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 F U' R F R' D2 U2 R' U2 L2 U'
7424	Jul 14, 2014 3:14:36 PM	00:20.01	+2	B2 D U L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B L' B R2 F L' B' D' R B
7423	Jul 14, 2014 3:14:05 PM	00:19.58 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U' R B U2 L' D' L2 U' R' D L D'
7422	Jul 14, 2014 3:13:34 PM	00:20.92 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R B' D2 F D L U2 R2 D R2
7421	Jul 14, 2014 3:13:00 PM	00:17.22 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U F2 L' D' B L' B L' B R F' D' U'
7420	Jul 14, 2014 3:12:25 PM	00:22.84 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 R' B F' L' F2 U L' U2 R2 U'
7419	Jul 14, 2014 3:11:54 PM	00:19.26 B2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R B' R2 D' U B U B' L2 D U2
7418	Jul 14, 2014 3:11:22 PM	00:19.87 R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 U F' D' R2 F' D2 R' U2 F' R2 L2 U'
7417	Jul 14, 2014 3:10:52 PM	00:19.55 R2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R D2 F U B F2 R' D' B U2 R'
7416	Jul 14, 2014 3:10:02 PM	00:29.42 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B' D' L B' R D' F R B' U2 F'
7415	Jul 14, 2014 3:09:34 PM	00:15.86 B2 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' U' L F' D2 L2 B2 D' L B2 D' R D
7414	Jul 14, 2014 3:09:04 PM	00:18.61 D U B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B L2 F U R U' F' D' U L U'
7413	Jul 14, 2014 3:08:32 PM	00:21.77 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D R2 L2 F L B F L
7412	Jul 14, 2014 3:08:03 PM	00:18.89 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U F2 L U L2 B' D2 R' B' D' L2 D' U2
7411	Jul 14, 2014 3:07:34 PM	00:17.60 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 D' U B' L2 D2 L F2 D2 F R2 B2 U' L
7410	Jul 14, 2014 3:07:04 PM	00:18.01 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 R' F' D2 B2 D' B R
7409	Jul 14, 2014 3:06:25 PM	00:24.48 F2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R' B2 R B' D2 F R2 F R2 D2 U'
7408	Jul 14, 2014 3:06:00 PM	00:16.26 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L F D F' L2 U' L' U' L'
7407	Jul 14, 2014 3:05:36 PM	00:15.03 U2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F R2 B D B' L F' D2 R D' F'
7406	Jul 14, 2014 3:05:05 PM	00:17.19 D L2 U F2 U L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' L' B' F2 U R2 B' L B2 D2 U'
7405	Jul 14, 2014 3:04:32 PM	00:23.27 F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B' D' F R2 U' L' U F D2 L'
7404	Jul 14, 2014 3:04:06 PM	00:15.64 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D L' F2 U B2 L D' B' F D' B2 D'
7403	Jul 14, 2014 3:03:23 PM	00:22.83 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B' U F' L U2 B2 F' L2 B2 R U'
7402	Jul 14, 2014 3:02:51 PM	00:15.49 L2 D B2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B' L' D2 B2 D B F' L' F2 L'
7401	Jul 14, 2014 3:02:18 PM	00:22.11 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F' U2 R' L' U' B R2 D R2 B D
7400	Jul 14, 2014 3:01:50 PM	00:17.97 D2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F' L2 U F L B' D' B' U2 F2 D2
7399	Jul 14, 2014 3:01:18 PM	00:19.09 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 F2 U B2 D2 L F L2 U2 R2 B' U' R' D' F'
7398	Jul 14, 2014 3:00:49 PM	00:19.20 B2 D R2 D' F2 D' U' L2 U' R2 L2 B' U L F U F2 D' B' F2 L
7397	Jul 14, 2014 3:00:23 PM	00:15.08 F2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L B U R2 D2 L' B2 R2 B U L'
7396	Jul 14, 2014 2:59:53 PM	00:16.57 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B U' B' L D R2 U2 L2 B' D2 L
7395	Jul 14, 2014 2:59:23 PM	00:17.80 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 L B2 D R B L B2 D
7394	Jul 14, 2014 2:58:53 PM	00:20.96 R2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F' D2 R F2 D2 B' U R D' R2 U'
7393	Jul 14, 2014 2:58:26 PM	00:14.55 R2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D' R' B' U' L2 U R' D' B'
7392	Jul 14, 2014 2:57:40 PM	00:22.88 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L' U' R B L D' R2 D' L2 B' U'
7391	Jul 14, 2014 2:57:10 PM	00:19.95 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B' R2 D' B' R D' F2 R2 D2 F'
7390	Jul 14, 2014 2:56:05 PM	00:23.38 B2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' D' R2 F U' B2 R' B L2 F
7389	Jul 14, 2014 2:55:35 PM	00:19.42 F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' U L' U' R2 F' D' L2 B F' D' L'
7388	Jul 14, 2014 2:55:01 PM	00:21.46 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U' L' D' U2 B' D L' F L' U B'
7387	Jul 14, 2014 2:54:34 PM	00:17.98 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U2 R' B D2 U L' D' R2 U2 F R2 U'
7386	Jul 14, 2014 2:53:49 PM	00:18.08 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D B' D2 B2 L' D F' R B2 F U
7385	Jul 14, 2014 2:53:08 PM	00:22.10 F2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F' R' B U2 R2 L' D' R' B R
7384	Jul 14, 2014 2:52:35 PM	00:18.24 F2 L2 B2 D U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F' R2 L D L U L2 B' R D U'
7383	Jul 14, 2014 2:52:12 PM	00:12.80 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D B2 L2 B2 L' B U B2 U'
7382	Jul 14, 2014 2:48:36 PM	00:19.02 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D F2 D R2 U2 R2 B D2 U' R L U L F D' B'
7381	Jul 14, 2014 2:47:25 PM	00:20.07 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D L F U' R' F' U B' F' R' L U
7380	Jul 14, 2014 2:46:42 PM	00:20.29 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' D2 L D2 F2 R2 F' L2 U L U'
7379	Jul 14, 2014 2:45:10 PM	00:18.90 U B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L F' L2 F' R' B2 D' B' R U
7378	Jul 14, 2014 2:44:27 PM	00:22.30 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R' B U' R' L U2 B2 L F U' F2
7377	Jul 14, 2014 2:43:55 PM	00:17.67 R2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 R U B F2 L' D B L' B' R2
7376	Jul 14, 2014 2:43:07 PM	00:17.05 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R F' D B2 U F2 L D' L2 B' U'
7375	Jul 14, 2014 2:41:15 PM	00:20.52 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 F' L2 F' D L F D R D B D2
7374	Jul 14, 2014 2:40:38 PM	00:19.45 R2 U F2 D' U' L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B' D R2 F' L F U' R' U' L
7373	Jul 14, 2014 2:39:21 PM	00:21.07 D' B2 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 B R' D' L' U F R' U' L2 B D'
7372	Jul 14, 2014 2:38:36 PM	00:20.77 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L D B' U F R F' D2 F U
7371	Jul 14, 2014 2:37:33 PM	00:19.35 U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D' U B' R' F U L B L2 F U' R2 U'
7370	Jul 14, 2014 2:36:17 PM	00:17.02 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L' B' L' F R' U' R2 B2 D' U2
7369	Jul 14, 2014 2:35:40 PM	00:17.79 B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 U B R F2 U B' R L2 F' U R' U'
7368	Jul 14, 2014 2:35:07 PM	00:19.07 B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R B2 D' R2 D L B' L2 D' B2 L'
7367	Jul 14, 2014 2:34:18 PM	00:15.75 U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 R' B' R2 L' B R' D' L' D B2
7366	Jul 14, 2014 2:33:47 PM	00:15.55 B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 L B2 F2 L' B L' U2 R' B' F2 U'
7365	Jul 14, 2014 2:33:05 PM	00:20.31 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R F' R2 B' D R F' R2 F2 U
7364	Jul 14, 2014 2:32:21 PM	00:19.27 L2 U B2 U B2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 U R D2 B2 U' L' F R2 D' B U2
7363	Jul 14, 2014 2:31:14 PM	00:23.51 D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 D2 L2 B' R' L U' L B' F D F' D U'
7362	Jul 14, 2014 2:30:20 PM	00:19.66 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' D' R D2 B R2 U R D B' U'
7361	Jul 14, 2014 2:29:49 PM	00:19.38 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B R' F R' D' F2 D' R' U' F'
7360	Jul 14, 2014 2:29:03 PM	00:16.66 B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D R2 D2 F R U' B F2 R' B' F2 D' L' U'
7359	Jul 14, 2014 2:28:07 PM	00:22.48 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F R2 B' L B' D R' B R' U
7358	Jul 14, 2014 2:27:29 PM	00:17.67 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L' F D R L B2 D' L B2 R2 D
7357	Jul 14, 2014 2:26:43 PM	00:19.95 B2 F2 U B2 D R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B' R U' R U' L2 D U2 F U2
7356	Jul 14, 2014 2:25:43 PM	00:19.49 R2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U F D B R B2 R2 U2 F R2 L'
7355	Jul 14, 2014 2:25:16 PM	00:19.09 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L B' R' D' F2 L U2 R' B R2
7354	Jul 14, 2014 2:24:44 PM	00:19.78 D2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D' B' R D2 L' D2 F2 R2 U' F U2
7353	Jul 14, 2014 2:24:02 PM	00:17.87 U' F2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' L' B' D' U F' U L B2 L2 U'
7352	Jul 14, 2014 2:23:26 PM	00:16.34 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D R2 U2 R B' D U2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 L' U2
7351	Jul 14, 2014 2:22:45 PM	00:18.03 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 R' B L D R' F' R B R2 U'
7350	Jul 14, 2014 2:22:06 PM	00:18.97 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U F2 D R F R2 L' D B F L2 F' D'
7349	Jul 14, 2014 2:21:30 PM	00:19.21 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 L' D R B U2 L F' L2 U' R
7348	Jul 14, 2014 2:20:42 PM	00:21.37 B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D R F L' D L2 D B2 D L' B U2
7347	Jul 14, 2014 2:19:43 PM	00:19.85 D R2 D R2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 R2 F L B' R' D' L2 B D2 F2 R D2
7346	Jul 14, 2014 2:18:56 PM	00:21.40 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R' D' L2 B' F L F2 R U' L D'
7345	Jul 14, 2014 2:18:21 PM	00:23.45 D F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U' B F D' F2 D2 L2 U' B' L'
7344	Jul 14, 2014 2:17:00 PM	00:17.47 L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F' D' R B2 U' R B' L U
7343	Jul 14, 2014 2:15:51 PM	00:18.73 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U R F' D L F U F L U2 B'
7342	Jul 14, 2014 2:14:58 PM	00:19.02 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U L' B D' F R L D U R' B' D
7341	Jul 14, 2014 2:14:09 PM	00:17.56 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R' U F L F2 D' F R' L F'
7340	Jul 14, 2014 2:13:34 PM	00:19.40 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D L' B' R2 D2 R' L2 U F' R
7339	Jul 14, 2014 2:13:02 PM	00:17.70 D2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' B R D F2 D' R2 L B' U B2 D2
7338	Jul 14, 2014 2:12:14 PM	00:18.86 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 F L' D2 B' L B2 R D R B' U
7337	Jul 14, 2014 2:11:31 PM	00:18.38 B2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' B U F' U2 L2 U R2 L D U'
7336	Jul 14, 2014 2:11:01 PM	00:20.17 D L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 U' B L' F U' B2 D' U'
7335	Jul 14, 2014 2:10:07 PM	00:21.32 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' L D B' R2 D B' U' R L2 U2 F'
7334	Jul 14, 2014 2:07:46 PM	00:19.29 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B U2 F D' B D R2 D' L B' U2
7333	Jul 14, 2014 2:07:12 PM	00:17.60 B2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 L D L2 D2 R' L2 D2 U' F' D2 U'
7332	Jul 14, 2014 2:06:34 PM	00:17.05 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' L B2 U' R2 F' R U2 R2 U B'
7331	Jul 14, 2014 2:05:54 PM	00:20.10 D F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D L U2 F U R D' B' U B2 D' U2
7330	Jul 14, 2014 2:05:20 PM	00:19.85 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L' F R D L2
7329	Jul 14, 2014 2:04:38 PM	00:20.60 R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 L U F' R2 D U2 B F' U2 R
7328	Jul 14, 2014 2:03:57 PM	00:18.27 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U L2 D F2 L D' R F D' B U2 B2 D L'
7327	Jul 14, 2014 2:03:20 PM	00:20.92 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B U R F' R' L' D U' F' L' U'
7326	Jul 14, 2014 2:02:51 PM	00:17.08 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D R F' D2 U B2 R' F D2 U' L' U'
7325	Jul 14, 2014 2:02:21 PM	00:16.75 R2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' R' D' B' R' L2 U R U R L
7324	Jul 14, 2014 2:01:42 PM	00:18.60 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 F2 R' U' F' R' L2 U' R D' L D
7323	Jul 14, 2014 2:01:10 PM	00:16.80 U2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U' B D' R' F' U' L' B2 U R2 L'
7322	Jul 14, 2014 2:00:43 PM	00:16.55 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L' B' U' F' D R U F D2 F2
7321	Jul 14, 2014 2:00:03 PM	00:17.62 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D R2 F B2 D' R' F' D' U R2 U' L
7320	Jul 14, 2014 1:58:55 PM	00:18.24 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F R' B' D2 U L D R B' R2 U'
7319	Jul 14, 2014 1:58:18 PM	00:17.90 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 F2 R L2 F' D' R2 L2 B' L' D' F' U'
7318	Jul 14, 2014 1:57:36 PM	00:18.06 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 U' L2 U' F L2 F D2 L U' B' R L' U2
7317	Jul 14, 2014 1:56:47 PM	00:21.36 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F R2 D L F2 U B2 F L B' D
7316	Jul 14, 2014 1:55:59 PM	00:19.85 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 U R2 D B L2 U L D' R2 F R B F2
7315	Jul 14, 2014 1:54:27 PM	00:20.69 L2 F2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U R2 U2 R2 B F' R' B R' D L' F2 U' B2 U
7314	Jul 14, 2014 1:53:37 PM	00:17.66 D B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B' D R L2 F2 D2 L D2 U B D
7313	Jul 14, 2014 1:52:55 PM	00:23.97 D' R2 F2 D' U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U L B U R2 B F' R' F2 L D2
7312	Jul 14, 2014 1:52:05 PM	00:19.24 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R D' R2 F R2 D2 U' F' R2 U
7311	Jul 14, 2014 1:51:02 PM	00:20.46 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 D' L' B R2 D2 R L2 F2 D' F' U' R2
7310	Jul 13, 2014 10:46:53 PM	00:23.99 D' F2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L B' D R D L' B' F U R U'
7309	Jul 13, 2014 10:46:25 PM	00:17.73 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U B' D2 R B D2 L B2 U R U'
7308	Jul 13, 2014 10:45:53 PM	00:20.06 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 B L B2 R F L U' R' L F
7307	Jul 13, 2014 10:45:26 PM	00:16.37 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U F2 D2 F' L2 B' U F D' B' U2 R B2 U'
7306	Jul 13, 2014 10:43:54 PM	00:25.52 F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 F U2 F2 L F R B' U' R L2 D'
7305	Jul 13, 2014 10:42:26 PM	00:21.38 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B D' F2 R U' R' B D2 R' L' U2
7304	Jul 13, 2014 10:41:59 PM	00:16.76 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R' F U2 B' U L U B2 F L'
7303	Jul 13, 2014 10:41:34 PM	00:16.06 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 D' F' U R' B2 D2 L' B U' L2 U'
7302	Jul 13, 2014 10:41:06 PM	00:16.77 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' B L2 U' R D B U' B L' F R2
7301	Jul 13, 2014 10:40:13 PM	00:23.22 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B' L' F' D2 L B' D B2 L B2 U
7300	Jul 13, 2014 10:37:51 PM	00:20.86 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U' R' U' F L' B' D' L2 F' L F' U2
7299	Jul 13, 2014 10:37:18 PM	00:18.66 R2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F D' R2 B F' R' F2 L2 D2 B' L
7298	Jul 13, 2014 10:36:52 PM	00:17.74 U R2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U R2 B D' F R' L2 B L' F2 L' U'
7297	Jul 13, 2014 10:36:20 PM	00:21.61 D2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 R' B D2 B' L F' U L2 D'
7296	Jul 13, 2014 10:35:02 PM	00:21.69 B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D F2 R B' D' L2 F2 D U' L D' B2 F'
7295	Jul 13, 2014 10:33:41 PM	00:16.23 B2 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D2 U' F' R2 D R L F U2 B F2 R' U'
7294	Jul 13, 2014 10:33:11 PM	00:19.39 D B2 D F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U' L U R2 B L F R L' D' U' L2
7293	Jul 13, 2014 10:32:44 PM	00:19.05 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L U' R2 D2 B R D' L F' L2 D2
7292	Jul 13, 2014 10:32:16 PM	00:16.09 U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 D2 R U F2 R2 U' R2 L U' F L2
7291	Jul 13, 2014 10:31:45 PM	00:21.56 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' F' R L' D2 R2 F' L2 F' D' F D'
7290	Jul 13, 2014 10:31:12 PM	00:19.11 D L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R' B' R F' U' L F L D2
7289	Jul 13, 2014 10:30:41 PM	00:18.93 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 F2 R' B' R L2 U' R U' B2 L B U'
7288	Jul 13, 2014 10:30:02 PM	00:24.70 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L' U' B F' D2 F2 D2 R' D2 F L
7287	Jul 13, 2014 10:29:32 PM	00:19.87 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U B D2 F U R2 L' U2 F L' F2 U'
7286	Jul 13, 2014 10:29:00 PM	00:20.72 U F2 D L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B F L D R2 U' B D U2 R
7285	Jul 13, 2014 10:28:29 PM	00:13.67 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F' U' R2 D' B L D' R2 U B2
7284	Jul 13, 2014 10:27:45 PM	00:22.05 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D U' B2 R F' D' B2 D R' L D' R2 B' U
7283	Jul 13, 2014 10:27:09 PM	00:22.56 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D U F' U2 F' R U B' U R' B' D U'
7282	Jul 13, 2014 10:26:32 PM	00:19.97 B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U2 F' L B2 F' U2 B U2 R' L2 D2
7281	Jul 13, 2014 10:25:53 PM	00:21.82 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D U' R U F' L B F' D B2 U2 L'
7280	Jul 13, 2014 10:25:26 PM	00:16.14 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D U L' B D2 R B' U2 L U' R2 L2 D
7279	Jul 13, 2014 10:24:53 PM	00:18.73 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 F' U L D' U' L' B L' B D U'
7278	Jul 13, 2014 10:24:19 PM	00:17.54 U2 F2 R2 D L2 U R2 U B2 U2 F L F2 R' L2 D' U R' L U'
7277	Jul 13, 2014 10:23:54 PM	00:15.99 L2 D' U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F2 R' D R L2 D2 F L' B' U2
7276	Jul 13, 2014 10:23:11 PM	00:24.14 B2 D' F2 D L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D B' L' D' F' U' B' R L D' B2
7275	Jul 13, 2014 10:22:34 PM	00:22.40 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F' L' D2 F2 R2 L' D' L B L'
7274	Jul 13, 2014 10:22:01 PM	00:21.43 B2 R2 U R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 B' R' U' L F2 D' B2 U' B' F' L2
7273	Jul 13, 2014 10:21:32 PM	00:17.51 D' U2 F2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 F D F R' B' L F D2 B2 L2
7272	Jul 13, 2014 10:21:02 PM	00:20.54 D2 R2 F2 D U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F' D L B' R' B' F' R' B2 D2
7271	Jul 13, 2014 10:20:26 PM	00:21.61 L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 L' U2 R2 B D U B R' L2 U2
7270	Jul 13, 2014 10:19:58 PM	00:17.89 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U' F' B2 D2 R' B U2 R2 B' L2 F
7269	Jul 13, 2014 10:19:24 PM	00:20.82 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F D2 U' B2 D' R F L D' U'
7268	Jul 13, 2014 10:18:56 PM	00:17.93 U F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L U2 F' U' R' D F' R' L' B2
7267	Jul 13, 2014 10:18:22 PM	00:19.72 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 B2 D B D' B2 U2 R D' B2 F2 R2 L U
7266	Jul 13, 2014 10:17:52 PM	00:16.19 B2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U L' D' L2 B' D2 F D2 L2 B R'
7265	Jul 13, 2014 10:17:18 PM	00:20.33 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 U B L' U L' B F' D' R L' F'
7264	Jul 13, 2014 10:16:52 PM	00:17.31 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D B' U2 R L' D F' L' B' D U F'
7263	Jul 13, 2014 10:16:23 PM	00:18.57 L2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 D B2 F2 U' R B L U' L F' D F' U L U
7262	Jul 13, 2014 10:15:56 PM	00:16.76 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U' F D2 L2 B' U R' D F' D2 L U'
7261	Jul 13, 2014 10:15:13 PM	00:22.86 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 B U' R' L2 B' D B' F' U B' D'
7260	Jul 13, 2014 10:14:41 PM	00:18.11 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D U R2 B2 D R2 B R D' F2 R F L F2 D' L2 U
7259	Jul 13, 2014 10:14:11 PM	00:17.70 D F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 U L2 U' R D' B' U2 L U' F R2 D' U
7258	Jul 13, 2014 10:13:42 PM	00:19.66 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B L F' D' F R' D' R' B' D'
7257	Jul 13, 2014 10:13:13 PM	00:17.97 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F D2 F R F' U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U'
7256	Jul 13, 2014 10:12:44 PM	00:19.69 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 B' R2 U R U' R' D' U' R L' U'
7255	Jul 13, 2014 10:11:59 PM	00:20.63 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 D' L' D' B D2 R2 B2 U' F R F2
7254	Jul 13, 2014 10:11:23 PM	00:18.68 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' L' B2 R B D2 L' U' R' U' R U2
7253	Jul 13, 2014 10:10:40 PM	00:23.71 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U F' R' U' L F R U2 B2 R D U'
7252	Jul 13, 2014 10:10:06 PM	00:23.09 L2 D L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' L2 D2 U R2 U2 B D L U' R'
7251	Jul 13, 2014 10:06:47 PM	00:17.14 B2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 U' B2 U B' U' R' L' U R' B2 U F' L'
7250	Jul 13, 2014 9:31:43 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L U' F' U B F' U2 R' B2 D2 L'
7249	Jul 13, 2014 9:31:11 PM	00:10.76 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U F R D2 U2 R' F R' F2 U' B D2
7248	Jul 13, 2014 9:30:22 PM	00:12.76 D U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F D' R F2 L2 B2 F2 L U F U'
7247	Jul 13, 2014 9:29:59 PM	00:11.46 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F L F D' B' R' F2 D B2 L2
7246	Jul 13, 2014 9:29:37 PM	00:11.97 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D' U' R' F2 L D' L U2 F L2 D R' D
7245	Jul 13, 2014 9:29:13 PM	00:14.11 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 U2 F' L U' R2 D' B L2 B2 L' D2
7244	Jul 13, 2014 9:28:53 PM	00:09.96 D' B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B U2 L2 F2 D F' U2 F' R D'
7243	Jul 13, 2014 9:28:30 PM	00:11.66 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B U L2 B R2 L' F R' B2 L' U'
7242	Jul 13, 2014 9:28:08 PM	00:11.06 U L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 L' D B F U2 R' D2 L B2 L2
7241	Jul 13, 2014 9:27:33 PM	00:16.48 U R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 U F D2 L' D L' B D U R F'
7240	Jul 13, 2014 9:27:09 PM	00:10.55 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 D2 B U B' R2 D R F2 L' D L2
7239	Jul 13, 2014 9:26:46 PM	00:13.95 D' B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 R2 B' U2 B2 R U' F U' L2 D F L
7238	Jul 13, 2014 9:26:22 PM	00:12.31 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 D U L2 B2 L D L2 F' D' R' U' F U
7237	Jul 13, 2014 9:26:00 PM	00:13.29 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 F' U B' D' U' R2 F' R D R D'
7236	Jul 13, 2014 9:25:35 PM	00:11.45 D' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F' L B' D R L' U2 L' B' U'
7235	Jul 13, 2014 9:25:14 PM	00:12.49 R2 U2 B2 D' U' L2 F2 D L2 U' R' D2 U B2 U2 F D' B2 U2 R' U2
7234	Jul 13, 2014 9:24:41 PM	00:14.16 D R2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R D B D' L U' R2 B' R2 L'
7233	Jul 13, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:14.27 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' L R2 D2 B' D B2 U2 B F' L' U'
7232	Jul 13, 2014 9:23:34 PM	00:12.26 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' F' L' D U F' L' U R' D' U'
7231	Jul 13, 2014 9:23:09 PM	00:13.26 R2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' R2 B' D2 L' F2 R D R2 L2 U' R
7230	Jul 13, 2014 9:22:45 PM	00:13.90 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R' U R' B F2 U R' B2 U2 R2 U'
7229	Jul 13, 2014 9:22:10 PM	00:12.60 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D R D2 F' L2 U B2 D' B' F' R2 U'
7228	Jul 13, 2014 9:21:41 PM	00:14.86 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B U2 F' D' F L' F R' L D'
7227	Jul 13, 2014 9:20:29 PM	00:14.29 L2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 D' R2 F' R D B F2 R D2 B L2 B F2
7226	Jul 13, 2014 9:19:24 PM	00:17.14 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D R F L F2 U' F D U' F2 D2
7225	Jul 13, 2014 9:19:02 PM	00:11.88 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 D B2 U F' B2 L D' B2 F2 L D F' L2
7224	Jul 13, 2014 9:18:38 PM	00:13.57 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 R F2 D2 U R2 D F' D B U2
7223	Jul 13, 2014 9:18:07 PM	00:14.17 L2 D B2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U R2 F B2 D2 U' B' R' D' F2 R2 D'
7222	Jul 13, 2014 9:17:34 PM	00:11.37 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D R2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L' B R' L2 D' U2 B2
7221	Jul 13, 2014 9:17:05 PM	00:13.98 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 D' B D' B2 R2 U R' U
7220	Jul 13, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:12.90 D F2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F B2 R' B' F2 U' B L B' R2 U
7219	Jul 13, 2014 9:16:05 PM	00:12.17 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D R' F' L' F' L D' L2 B L' D'
7218	Jul 13, 2014 9:15:40 PM	00:13.04 B2 D L2 U R2 D' L2 U L2 U L B R L U' L2 B2 D B R'
7217	Jul 13, 2014 9:15:13 PM	00:15.21 U2 B2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 U L F2 D' B' U B R2 F U' R' U'
7216	Jul 13, 2014 9:14:48 PM	00:09.46 D F2 U R2 D' U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R D' F' U L2 B' D R' U2 B L2
7215	Jul 13, 2014 9:14:19 PM	00:15.95 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' L' D2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 F R'
7214	Jul 13, 2014 9:13:58 PM	00:12.05 R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 F' D R' B R2 L2 U2 B D2 U'
7213	Jul 13, 2014 9:10:46 PM	00:14.80 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' U R' B' F U' B2 U' L' D'
7212	Jul 13, 2014 9:10:24 PM	00:11.13 D' B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 U F' B2 D' R' B L F' R' D' U R'
7211	Jul 13, 2014 9:07:52 PM	00:12.19 D L2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 D' U B' R2 D2 F2 U L' F' U F2 D2
7210	Jul 13, 2014 9:07:28 PM	00:13.08 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 F' R' B F' D' L F' D2 L D U'
7209	Jul 13, 2014 9:07:05 PM	00:12.33 B2 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F D U F' R B' D' U' R L2 U
7208	Jul 13, 2014 9:06:41 PM	00:13.09 D F2 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F' R' B2 D F' R2 L B2 U2
7207	Jul 13, 2014 9:06:14 PM	00:12.16 U' B2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 D B' L2 B2 D' L D U R' D U'
7206	Jul 13, 2014 9:05:42 PM	00:11.84 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 R' B2 F2 U' F L B' F' L B2 U2
7205	Jul 13, 2014 9:05:16 PM	00:14.70 U R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 L U2 B D F L' D2 U R' L U
7204	Jul 13, 2014 9:04:03 PM	00:12.00 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L B' U' L B' L' D2 L2 F L2
7203	Jul 13, 2014 9:03:38 PM	00:14.28 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L' U2 B' R' D2 R D' U2 R D' U
7202	Jul 13, 2014 9:03:09 PM	00:12.59 D U B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 F D2 R' F2 U R U L
7201	Jul 13, 2014 9:01:23 PM	00:11.11 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' B L D2 B' D2 B R' F2 D2 L2 U'
7200	Jul 13, 2014 9:01:00 PM	00:11.49 R2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 F D' B' F2 R D L B2 U' F' U'
7199	Jul 13, 2014 9:00:34 PM	00:11.47 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F D' B2 R B U' L2 U2 B
7198	Jul 13, 2014 9:00:00 PM	00:16.98 R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 L' D U' F2 R' F2 U2 R' L2
7197	Jul 13, 2014 8:59:17 PM	00:11.65 U' B2 U2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B L' U' B D2 F2 R2 L' D' R' U'
7196	Jul 13, 2014 8:58:47 PM	00:15.92 F2 R2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D U2 L2 D B U R B U F2 R B2 R
7195	Jul 13, 2014 8:58:17 PM	00:14.82 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' R' B' R U L' U B2 L D L2 U'
7194	Jul 13, 2014 8:57:59 PM	00:11.34 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 B F2 U R B' F' R' L' U' L2
7193	Jul 13, 2014 8:57:27 PM	00:11.76 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 B R' D2 B' L D2 B' L U' R' F2
7192	Jul 13, 2014 8:56:53 PM	00:15.82 U L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U R' D2 B F' L B2 F' L2 U' B' D'
7191	Jul 13, 2014 8:56:24 PM	00:13.39 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L D B' D R' F' U2 B D L'
7190	Jul 13, 2014 8:56:01 PM	00:11.50 U' R2 D F2 D B2 F2 D L2 D2 U' B L2 D2 B2 D2 L' D U2 B L' U
7189	Jul 13, 2014 8:55:34 PM	00:12.35 D' F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 F2 D U L2 F' L2 D' F' R' U F' U B L2 U
7188	Jul 13, 2014 8:55:10 PM	00:11.65 D' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' U' R B2 D2 B2 F' R F D'
7187	Jul 13, 2014 8:54:38 PM	00:15.37 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 L U F2 R' U F' L B2 R2 D2 U'
7186	Jul 13, 2014 8:54:18 PM	00:11.44 U R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R' U2 B' U L' D' F L F2
7185	Jul 13, 2014 8:52:47 PM	00:12.45 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 R L F R D' U2 F' L B2 U2
7184	Jul 13, 2014 8:52:21 PM	00:10.92 D U' R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D U' R' U L2 D' B2 R2 F U R L2
7183	Jul 13, 2014 8:51:55 PM	00:13.02 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' L2 U' L2 F' R2 U B' D' U2 R B L' D2 F
7182	Jul 13, 2014 8:50:49 PM	00:12.11 U B2 U F2 U R2 U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L U R F' D' U' F L F L D'
7181	Jul 13, 2014 8:50:27 PM	00:12.64 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 D B2 L U R' L B2 D U' B' R' D' F
7180	Jul 13, 2014 8:50:03 PM	00:12.70 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L' B2 R D' L' B F R D' B' U2
7179	Jul 13, 2014 8:49:34 PM	00:11.49 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U' B' R B2 F' D2 B2 U' B2 R' L' U
7178	Jul 13, 2014 8:48:55 PM	00:08.93 B2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 B D2 U' F L B F' D' B D'
7177	Jul 13, 2014 8:48:35 PM	00:09.13 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' L U2 L D2 R D' B F D' R' U2
7176	Jul 13, 2014 8:48:07 PM	00:13.55 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U B2 L B' D2 L' B L U F' D L' U2
7175	Jul 13, 2014 8:47:46 PM	00:11.71 D R2 D L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B D B' F U F2 L' F' D L2
7174	Jul 13, 2014 8:31:26 PM	00:13.09 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D U' F2 R' F2 L B' U2 F D B D' L
7173	Jul 13, 2014 8:31:01 PM	00:12.11 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 U F2 U' B' L' B U' R' B' R D' U' L2
7172	Jul 13, 2014 8:30:34 PM	00:14.29 R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B L U2 F' D' F' D R2 L2
7171	Jul 13, 2014 8:30:11 PM	00:12.20 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 D' L' D' L F2 U B2 L2 U' B' D'
7170	Jul 13, 2014 8:29:46 PM	00:11.78 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' U' R' F L2 F L' B U2 L D2 U'
7169	Jul 13, 2014 8:28:13 PM	00:11.94 R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 U' R2 D R2 F' R' B D' F L2 D2 U' F2 R U2
7168	Jul 13, 2014 8:27:43 PM	00:11.93 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D F' L D2 U2 L F' D' L' D' R' U
7167	Jul 13, 2014 8:27:12 PM	00:12.93 F2 U L2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' B' U R' U' L' D2 U2 B U
7166	Jul 13, 2014 8:26:46 PM	00:13.13 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U2 R B R' D R F2 D L' D R
7165	Jul 13, 2014 8:26:24 PM	00:12.41 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 D B2 D U B D U2 F' D' U R' B' F L'
7164	Jul 13, 2014 8:26:02 PM	00:12.33 B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 R F' D B' U2 F R' U R2 L2 D'
7163	Jul 13, 2014 8:25:35 PM	00:13.33 D' F2 R2 D F2 U R2 F2 D R2 D2 B' D2 F' D U' L' D B F' U
7162	Jul 13, 2014 8:25:07 PM	00:14.85 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U B2 U B2 L B' L' F R B' U R' U' L2
7161	Jul 13, 2014 8:24:43 PM	00:12.17 R2 D' F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B' U' L B D' U2 B' F2 R2 L'
7160	Jul 13, 2014 8:24:17 PM	00:13.38 B2 F2 U F2 D U F2 R2 D2 F2 R D B2 R2 B L B' D2 R' L2
7159	Jul 13, 2014 8:23:55 PM	00:12.60 B2 L2 D' R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' B' R' D F2 R' L
7158	Jul 13, 2014 8:23:32 PM	00:14.08 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F L' D' B' U F' D2 U R' L2
7157	Jul 13, 2014 8:23:08 PM	00:11.93 R2 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 D L2 D U2 R F' U' B D B R2 U2 L' U2
7156	Jul 13, 2014 8:22:47 PM	00:11.37 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' U' B' U2 F U2 F2 L'
7155	Jul 13, 2014 8:22:15 PM	00:13.71 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U B' U' R' F' D' U B2 R U B2 U2
7154	Jul 13, 2014 8:21:50 PM	00:14.50 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D R' L2 F2 D F L B' R D B2 D'
7153	Jul 13, 2014 8:20:25 PM	00:11.68 R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 U R' B2 F L F' D2 B' R2 B2 D U
7152	Jul 13, 2014 8:19:57 PM	00:15.85 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 U L2 D' U2 F' R' B' U' B2 R L U2 B' R U2
7151	Jul 13, 2014 8:19:32 PM	00:13.14 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R' B' D U F' D2 R U2 F' D'
7150	Jul 13, 2014 8:19:07 PM	00:15.94 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R D U2 B' F' L2 D F2 R D
7149	Jul 13, 2014 8:18:38 PM	00:12.44 R2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 D2 L2 D' R B2 L F' U' L2 B' R U' R U2
7148	Jul 13, 2014 7:50:20 PM	00:13.02 R2 D L2 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' D' B U' F' L D2 L U2 L2 U'
7147	Jul 13, 2014 7:49:42 PM	00:15.12 U2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 U' B R U R2 U' R2 D'
7146	Jul 13, 2014 7:48:36 PM	00:13.49 L2 B2 D2 U B2 U B2 F2 U L2 D L' D' L2 D' R B' R2 L2 D B
7145	Jul 13, 2014 7:48:02 PM	00:13.67 U B2 F2 U L2 D' U L2 B2 U B' R' B2 U' R F2 L' D F' L2 U'
7144	Jul 13, 2014 7:47:34 PM	00:17.02 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' R' L2 U' F L2 U' B2
7143	Jul 13, 2014 7:47:12 PM	00:12.11 B2 U' F2 D R2 U B2 R2 U L D B' L' U' B2 L B F' R' L'
7142	Jul 13, 2014 7:46:51 PM	00:11.13 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 D U2 B2 D' R2 B D2 R' D F' L' U2 F2 R' F' U
7141	Jul 13, 2014 7:46:30 PM	00:10.62 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 B' U2 L2 D' R' L'
7140	Jul 13, 2014 7:46:08 PM	00:13.54 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D L2 U B' D F2 L' U' B' D B F2 R
7139	Jul 13, 2014 7:45:42 PM	00:12.03 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 F' L F R' U' R U L U' L
7138	Jul 13, 2014 7:45:22 PM	00:10.82 L2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D' R' D2 U2 F D' R' B D' F' U
7137	Jul 13, 2014 7:44:48 PM	00:15.19 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 R L' U' L2 F' R F2 D F R' U
7136	Jul 13, 2014 7:44:19 PM	00:15.16 U L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' B2 F' L2 D L B' D U'
7135	Jul 13, 2014 7:43:54 PM	00:15.09 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R F D U' F' L F U' F R2 U
7134	Jul 13, 2014 7:43:15 PM	00:11.21 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 R' L F' D R' D2 B2 R' U B'
7133	Jul 13, 2014 7:42:47 PM	00:13.50 R2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U F2 L U2 L B D2 R' U2 F2 U B2
7132	Jul 13, 2014 7:42:23 PM	00:12.22 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B R L2 F L2 F' U2 F2 D' L2 U2
7131	Jul 13, 2014 7:41:59 PM	00:11.88 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 L' B' L' U' R' D U2 R2 B U' L'
7130	Jul 13, 2014 7:41:36 PM	00:13.07 D2 R2 F2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' L' B U' B' R' L' B2 D' U' L2
7129	Jul 13, 2014 7:41:13 PM	00:12.90 U2 B2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L F' R B' U' L2 F' L D' F' U2
7128	Jul 13, 2014 7:40:52 PM	00:10.48 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' B' R2 L' F' U' B2 U B R D' U2
7127	Jul 13, 2014 7:40:28 PM	00:13.70 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 F L U2 L' F' U' B R' F2 U
7126	Jul 13, 2014 7:39:59 PM	00:13.36 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U F2 U B' R2 D' L' U' F R' B D' L2
7125	Jul 13, 2014 7:39:25 PM	00:13.63 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R B' U2 F' R F2 U2 F R2 U R2
7124	Jul 13, 2014 7:38:58 PM	00:13.45 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 B F' U' R2 B U2 L' B2 U2 R U'
7123	Jul 13, 2014 7:38:30 PM	00:13.04 U F2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 F' D' R' L U' F U' R2 D' F' D2
7122	Jul 13, 2014 7:38:04 PM	00:14.01 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L B U' R' F U B2 F' R2 U'
7121	Jul 13, 2014 7:37:41 PM	00:13.68 D R2 D' B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' D L' D F2 L' B' D B' F2
7120	Jul 13, 2014 7:37:19 PM	00:12.24 D' F2 D L2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L' B' R2 L2 U' B' L F2 D2 F'
7119	Jul 13, 2014 7:36:54 PM	00:13.64 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B L U' B D2 R D F2 L2 U2
7118	Jul 13, 2014 7:36:31 PM	00:14.13 D L2 U F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D B R' L D' U L' B R2 D2 B'
7117	Jul 13, 2014 7:36:03 PM	00:15.15 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D R U L2 F' R2 L' D' U' R L'
7116	Jul 13, 2014 7:35:34 PM	00:16.07 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 L D R' B D' U' L F' U' B D
7115	Jul 13, 2014 7:35:10 PM	00:11.58 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B L D U R' D L2 B2 D2 B D2
7114	Jul 13, 2014 7:34:46 PM	00:13.81 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U F2 L U2 L' F2 R' U F L B' F2 U2
7113	Jul 13, 2014 7:34:15 PM	00:15.48 B2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F U' F2 L2 F L2 U' R2 L U2
7112	Jul 13, 2014 7:33:48 PM	00:13.23 R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D B' R B' R2 D2 L' B' L' D B D2
7111	Jul 13, 2014 7:33:18 PM	00:15.88 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D U2 R2 D' B' F' L D2 U' R U2 B D F'
7110	Jul 13, 2014 7:32:49 PM	00:11.43 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' B R' B R' D' L' U R' B F U2
7109	Jul 13, 2014 7:32:22 PM	00:10.04 U2 L2 D R2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L2 B U F2 U R' D2 U2 B' R F' U2
7108	Jul 13, 2014 7:31:59 PM	00:12.89 L2 U' L2 D B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' D' R2 B R D B2 F2 L U2
7107	Jul 13, 2014 7:31:25 PM	00:11.15 U F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U F R U2 B' D L B U2 L' B' U'
7106	Jul 13, 2014 7:30:50 PM	00:09.17 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U B' R D2 R2 U2 L' B' D B' D' U
7105	Jul 13, 2014 7:30:12 PM	00:17.73 U F2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L B' D' R2 F' R' D' R' F2
7104	Jul 13, 2014 7:29:36 PM	00:16.87 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' F L' B2 U2 B2 F R2
7103	Jul 13, 2014 7:29:04 PM	00:11.94 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' B2 L' F R' B R L U' L B L' D
7102	Jul 13, 2014 7:27:44 PM	00:10.34 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 U F2 U F' R' L' U2 R' D F' L F U
7101	Jul 13, 2014 7:26:28 PM	00:13.05 B2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F' L2 U' L' B U2 R' D R L2
7100	Jul 13, 2014 7:26:03 PM	00:14.39 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R' L' D' L2 B2 L2 B' R' F2 D
7099	Jul 13, 2014 7:25:37 PM	00:13.82 U R2 U' F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F D R' D U' F' L' U' R2 F' U'
7098	Jul 13, 2014 7:25:11 PM	00:15.74 D' R2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F' R2 L' B' L' F R F D' F'
7097	Jul 13, 2014 7:24:47 PM	00:14.82 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L' U2 L2 D R U B' D' B' F' U2
7096	Jul 13, 2014 7:24:26 PM	00:09.90 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' B R' D' R U R U L D
7095	Jul 13, 2014 7:24:03 PM	00:12.28 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D R B D2 F' D' R' D2 U R U' L2
7094	Jul 13, 2014 7:23:40 PM	00:12.64 B2 D U2 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 U B D' L D2 F' U2 R'
7093	Jul 13, 2014 7:23:18 PM	00:10.04 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 U L' D2 L' B2 U R' B D L' B2 U'
7092	Jul 13, 2014 7:22:32 PM	00:11.50 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U B' R2 D' F2 R L B' F2 R2 D2 U'
7091	Jul 13, 2014 7:22:05 PM	00:12.53 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 B R' B' F' R2 F L2 F' D' F2 U2
7090	Jul 13, 2014 7:21:41 PM	00:11.79 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' L' B2 R' D R2 U' R2 F R' U2
7089	Jul 13, 2014 7:21:20 PM	00:14.19 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 L D F D' U' F R2 F' R B2 U
7088	Jul 13, 2014 7:20:56 PM	00:12.25 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U' L' B2 L2 D B' D2 R L2 F2 L2
7087	Jul 13, 2014 7:19:51 PM	00:19.15 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D U R2 B2 U2 F' U' B2 R' L' F U' L' B' D
7086	Jul 13, 2014 7:19:27 PM	00:12.67 U' B2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 D F R2 B' L' F U' B2 L2 B' R' D
7085	Jul 13, 2014 7:19:06 PM	00:11.00 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' F' D R B R D L B2 R F' U'
7084	Jul 13, 2014 7:18:41 PM	00:14.92 B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U L2 U B2 U2 B' F' D' B F2 R L F' R' L' U'
7083	Jul 13, 2014 7:18:20 PM	00:11.48 D' F2 U R2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 U' R U2 B' F' U' B2 R F D' F' L'
7082	Jul 13, 2014 7:17:59 PM	00:12.61 D' B2 F2 U B2 D L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' L' U' F2 R2 B R2 L2 F2 D'
7081	Jul 13, 2014 7:17:25 PM	00:14.00 B2 D L2 U' B2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 L U R D U2 B R2 B2 R' F U'
7080	Jul 13, 2014 7:17:03 PM	00:11.23 U R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 B2 R' F D B2 D B' R2 D U' L' D2
7079	Jul 13, 2014 7:16:36 PM	00:12.45 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D F D F2 L F2 U R2 F' U R' D'
7078	Jul 13, 2014 7:16:13 PM	00:12.40 B2 D U2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 B' D L2 B D' F' D2 R F' R2 F'
7077	Jul 13, 2014 7:15:45 PM	00:14.69 U L2 D' R2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 F R L U2 B R' D R' L2 F2 D'
7076	Jul 13, 2014 7:15:19 PM	00:11.27 D' U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 R F L' B D' L F R2 U' F U'
7075	Jul 13, 2014 7:14:58 PM	00:11.16 D' L2 U B2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F U' R U2 R D U' L' F' L' D2
7074	Jul 13, 2014 7:14:35 PM	00:11.95 U' L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U R B' U2 B2 F' R2 B L D' R
7073	Jul 13, 2014 7:14:09 PM	00:11.11 B2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 F' L' F R2 B D U2
7072	Jul 13, 2014 7:13:21 PM	00:11.50 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 F' U L' D2 L B' U2 R B' F2 U2
7071	Jul 13, 2014 7:12:56 PM	00:13.13 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U2 B' U' R F2 U2 B' U L U' F D U'
7070	Jul 13, 2014 7:12:35 PM	00:12.07 B2 U' B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 D B F L' D2 R2 B' U' B' R' D
7069	Jul 13, 2014 7:12:10 PM	00:14.98 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 U' R2 D2 F' U' R B' D' R2 B2 R D' R' D
7068	Jul 13, 2014 7:11:29 PM	00:12.57 F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L' B R' B' R' U F' R2 U' R' L'
7067	Jul 13, 2014 7:11:04 PM	00:13.52 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' F U R L F R2 L2 D2 L2 D'
7066	Jul 13, 2014 7:10:43 PM	00:11.76 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 B2 L D2 R B D2 L' D' R' U
7065	Jul 13, 2014 7:10:21 PM	00:12.88 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B D B2 R F U2 L2 D B' R' B
7064	Jul 13, 2014 7:09:58 PM	00:13.53 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 R' B2 D' U' F2 U F D R U2
7063	Jul 13, 2014 7:09:37 PM	00:11.67 R2 D U R2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F R' B' U F' U L2 U F R' U'
7062	Jul 13, 2014 7:09:15 PM	00:13.18 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F' R B R' F D' B' R' F' L' U'
7061	Jul 13, 2014 7:08:52 PM	00:13.89 B2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 U2 L D2 B D' L2 F D' B2 F2 U2
7060	Jul 13, 2014 7:08:28 PM	00:13.60 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F R L' F U' B F2 U2 R
7059	Jul 13, 2014 7:08:07 PM	00:12.70 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F R' U' R2 L B F' U' F R' F2 U2
7058	Jul 13, 2014 7:07:42 PM	00:12.57 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 B' L U R L' B D' F' U'
7057	Jul 13, 2014 7:07:19 PM	00:11.83 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F U R' B' D L D' L2 B D
7056	Jul 13, 2014 7:06:52 PM	00:13.01 L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L B R F2 D B2 R' U B2 R'
7055	Jul 13, 2014 7:06:27 PM	00:11.95 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' B R' F L' F2 L U' L2 D2 B' U'
7054	Jul 13, 2014 7:06:02 PM	00:11.02 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 B R2 D' R' L' B F2 U2 B' D
7053	Jul 13, 2014 7:05:37 PM	00:13.25 U F2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 L B D R U L' B' F' R' U'
7052	Jul 13, 2014 7:05:16 PM	00:11.54 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 R' B' L2 U' R B' F2 L2 D2 B2 U
7051	Jul 13, 2014 7:04:54 PM	00:13.33 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 L' D L' F L' B R D' L2 F U'
7050	Jul 13, 2014 7:04:29 PM	00:14.14 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' F D2 F2 L B' F' U2 L2 U' L D2
7049	Jul 13, 2014 7:04:03 PM	00:13.48 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 F' B2 R' D' U B U' R2 L D
7048	Jul 13, 2014 7:03:40 PM	00:11.00 R2 L2 U F2 R2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' D' L' U R' D' F R' B D2
7047	Jul 13, 2014 7:03:17 PM	00:12.16 U R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D U B' D U' L D U R' D2 U F'
7046	Jul 13, 2014 7:02:57 PM	00:10.92 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R' L2 B' L' B2 U F' R2 U2 L' D2
7045	Jul 13, 2014 7:02:31 PM	00:13.71 D R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 R D2 L' F2 U F' L B' R' D U'
7044	Jul 13, 2014 7:02:08 PM	00:11.28 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D L B R2 U B F U' B' D U' R'
7043	Jul 13, 2014 7:01:43 PM	00:13.32 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' B2 L' D2 L F2 R D L' B' U2
7042	Jul 13, 2014 7:01:20 PM	00:13.70 R2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F' D' B L2 U L B' U B F'
7041	Jul 13, 2014 7:00:53 PM	00:09.87 D2 U L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B R' L2 F R' L F2 U2 R' L2 D'
7040	Jul 13, 2014 7:00:34 PM	00:10.56 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D R' D U' B' L' U B R2 B' D2 U'
7039	Jul 13, 2014 7:00:12 PM	00:12.35 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L' B' D' B U F2 L U' F U2
7038	Jul 13, 2014 6:59:51 PM	00:09.20 R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 U' R U' B' F' R B D2 F2 U L U'
7037	Jul 13, 2014 6:58:54 PM	00:14.60 L2 D' U' R2 B2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' R' U B2 D B2 R U2 R2 B' L2 U'
7036	Jul 13, 2014 6:58:18 PM	00:12.73 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D L B2 R2 D2 U' B2 F' U' L F' D2
7035	Jul 13, 2014 6:57:49 PM	00:10.96 D2 B2 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U L F R' L' U F2 U' R2 U L' U'
7034	Jul 13, 2014 6:57:14 PM	00:11.75 F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 D' U' F2 D2 R' U2 B U' F L2 D B2 D L U
7033	Jul 13, 2014 6:56:40 PM	00:12.06 B2 D F2 D B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' D R F' D B2 L F D' L2 U2
7032	Jul 13, 2014 6:55:54 PM	00:12.71 U' F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F L2 B U' R' F2 U L' B' L' U
7031	Jul 13, 2014 6:55:14 PM	00:11.17 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B' R' U2 F2 U R' D' B D2 R U'
7030	Jul 13, 2014 6:54:51 PM	00:13.20 D2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' D2 R D U2 F2 U R B R'
7029	Jul 13, 2014 6:54:28 PM	00:14.16 F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B L B2 U2 B R' D2 U2 F2
7028	Jul 13, 2014 6:53:57 PM	00:12.95 L2 D' R2 D U F2 D B2 L2 U L F2 U B' D' L' B2 L' F D' U
7027	Jul 13, 2014 6:53:36 PM	00:12.80 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D R B2 L D' L B' R U2 B' U2
7026	Jul 13, 2014 6:53:12 PM	00:14.21 U L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D B D2 B' L F2 D' F' L2 U2 R D
7025	Jul 13, 2014 6:52:52 PM	00:10.67 U2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U L' F L2 D2 B' R F D2 F' R
7024	Jul 13, 2014 6:52:31 PM	00:11.10 D L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L D' F' U B F D L F D2
7023	Jul 13, 2014 6:52:11 PM	00:10.82 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' U' L B U2 L2 D' U2 R2 B U
7022	Jul 13, 2014 6:51:26 PM	00:13.57 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B R F2 D F2 L U F D L U2
7021	Jul 13, 2014 6:51:04 PM	00:11.83 D2 R2 D U F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U R F' L2 B' R' F' R' L U' F2 D'
7020	Jul 13, 2014 6:50:43 PM	00:10.82 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D B' F U B D' U' L' D2
7019	Jul 13, 2014 6:50:19 PM	00:14.65 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 U2 B F' L' B L2 F' U' B2 R L
7018	Jul 13, 2014 6:49:53 PM	00:10.32 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U B2 D2 L2 F' R' B2 L' U R2 F D' U2 R2 U2
7017	Jul 13, 2014 6:49:34 PM	00:10.84 U' R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U' L U2 F L2 U2 R F' R' B L
7016	Jul 13, 2014 6:49:10 PM	00:11.87 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U2 B D' L' U R' U L2 U L' F'
7015	Jul 13, 2014 6:48:46 PM	00:13.10 D2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' F U B2 L' D B' U L U L'
7014	Jul 13, 2014 6:48:22 PM	00:07.98 L2 B2 U L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U2 R D' R2 D2 F' L' U F' D2 F2
7013	Jul 13, 2014 6:47:44 PM	00:12.58 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L' B2 D F' U B' D' L' D' R2 U'
7012	Jul 13, 2014 6:47:19 PM	00:13.44 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U L2 F U' R F2 U B2 U' L D' L
7011	Jul 13, 2014 6:46:58 PM	00:10.73 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 U2 L' F D' U' F' L D2 F' D' U
7010	Jul 13, 2014 6:46:33 PM	00:09.56 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U R' F' U' B' L2 B' F' R' B2 D'
7009	Jul 13, 2014 6:46:01 PM	00:18.38 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F D' R B D U2 F2 U2 L D2 U'
7008	Jul 13, 2014 6:45:42 PM	00:10.29 U B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L B R F2 U' B2 L U B U' L
7007	Jul 13, 2014 6:45:16 PM	00:14.45 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U L' U2 F' L U2 R D' L U L U2
7006	Jul 13, 2014 6:44:52 PM	00:12.29 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 L2 F U' F2 U2 B' U R' U B R U
7005	Jul 13, 2014 6:44:31 PM	00:11.72 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 B D R' F' U' F2 U2 B' F
7004	Jul 13, 2014 6:44:11 PM	00:12.50 U2 R2 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 L2 B U B D' L' U' L F' D' R' U'
7003	Jul 13, 2014 6:43:49 PM	00:11.50 U2 B2 U L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 R D2 L F' L' U2 L' D2 B2 L
7002	Jul 13, 2014 6:43:28 PM	00:11.10 U' R2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L' B L' F L' D' L2 B2 D2
7001	Jul 13, 2014 6:43:05 PM	00:13.32 L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 D' F' L2 B' U2 F2 R B U' F' L
7000	Jul 13, 2014 6:42:45 PM	00:11.11 U' F2 D U2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U B2 R' B U L' D' B2 F' D' U' R2 U2
6999	Jul 13, 2014 6:42:24 PM	00:12.84 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R' U L B' U' L' D2 R2 B L2 U2
6998	Jul 13, 2014 6:42:01 PM	00:14.04 B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D' U2 B2 U F D' B' R D' R' L' B D2 B'
6997	Jul 13, 2014 6:41:21 PM	00:16.42 F2 D2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 U R F2 D' L2 B D2 B2 F' U' F D
6996	Jul 13, 2014 6:40:54 PM	00:12.17 F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D' L U' F' U F R' U' L2 B U' F'
6995	Jul 13, 2014 6:40:26 PM	00:13.20 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 B' L' U' R' B L B R2 D' B2 U2
6994	Jul 13, 2014 6:40:00 PM	00:14.50 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R' D B' D2 R2 B D' U2 R L' U'
6993	Jul 13, 2014 6:39:13 PM	00:12.87 B2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D' U' F' U' L B2 D' U' B D' F L' D'
6992	Jul 13, 2014 6:37:04 PM	00:16.29 D2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 L R2 F' U B' R' F' D2 L2 B
6991	Jul 13, 2014 6:36:36 PM	00:14.51 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D U' R' B R2 F2 L F2 D' L F R2
6990	Jul 13, 2014 6:36:07 PM	00:13.90 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R' U' F D' B' R' L2 F2 D' L
6989	Jul 13, 2014 6:35:44 PM	00:12.86 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 L F L2 U R B' L2 B2 F' D2
6988	Jul 13, 2014 6:35:23 PM	00:12.04 L2 D F2 D R2 U L2 U R2 F2 U2 F R F D' L B' R' D R' B' R'
6987	Jul 13, 2014 6:35:00 PM	00:12.88 D L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U F2 U F' U L2 D B U R' D U F' U'
6986	Jul 13, 2014 6:34:42 PM	00:10.00 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D L B R' F' D R2 U' B' R' D U
6985	Jul 13, 2014 6:34:18 PM	00:13.05 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R F' R L F U' L' D' L' F' D
6984	Jul 13, 2014 6:33:48 PM	00:13.59 F2 U R2 B2 D B2 L2 U B2 D U L D B D2 B2 U B R' L2 U2
6983	Jul 13, 2014 6:33:25 PM	00:12.28 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 D' R2 U R' F2 D L F U R' D L F D'
6982	Jul 13, 2014 6:33:05 PM	00:11.49 L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F R' U' L2 D' R B' D' L'
6981	Jul 13, 2014 6:32:44 PM	00:12.36 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 F L' D' L U2 L B D' U2 F D
6980	Jul 13, 2014 6:32:08 PM	00:12.79 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R' B' D L2 D R B D' B2 F2
6979	Jul 13, 2014 6:31:44 PM	00:14.02 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U F' D U L U F L' D2 R' L2
6978	Jul 13, 2014 6:31:04 PM	00:13.33 D L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 R2 U B2 L U R2 B2 F2 U' L F D B U'
6977	Jul 13, 2014 6:30:42 PM	00:12.47 D' L2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 D L' D2 B' D2 F' L F U'
6976	Jul 13, 2014 6:30:19 PM	00:14.20 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L B U F L' B2 D R2 B2 F' R2
6975	Jul 13, 2014 6:29:25 PM	00:12.67 D' B2 D' U' R2 D F2 R2 U R2 F L' D2 B U' R' U2 R D F U2
6974	Jul 13, 2014 6:28:59 PM	00:13.12 D R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 F2 D' U2 B U B2 D F' U2 L2 U' R D2 U'
6973	Jul 13, 2014 6:28:37 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D F2 U' F' U F U' R' D' U' B F2 R' U'
6972	Jul 13, 2014 6:28:15 PM	00:12.46 R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R B' L' B' F2 R' B' D2 F' U L
6971	Jul 13, 2014 6:27:52 PM	00:12.92 U2 R2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 D B2 U R F' L2 D2 R2 L2 D' R' D B' U'
6970	Jul 13, 2014 6:27:24 PM	00:11.89 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U R2 B F2 U B2 R U L' B2 L2 U'
6969	Jul 13, 2014 6:16:12 PM	00:14.76 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' U' L B2 U L2 D' L' B U'
6968	Jul 13, 2014 6:15:47 PM	00:10.18 U2 L2 F2 U R2 U R2 L2 U R2 B' U R F2 U2 F R2 L' B D
6967	Jul 13, 2014 6:15:26 PM	00:12.11 D' B2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D' B R D2 R B2 U F R D U'
6966	Jul 13, 2014 6:15:03 PM	00:13.65 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 L' F L F R2 B2 U F R U2
6965	Jul 13, 2014 6:14:36 PM	00:10.28 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D U2 B2 L B F' U' L' D' R' U2 L D2 L
6964	Jul 13, 2014 6:13:22 PM	00:11.10 L2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D U L' B R F2 L' B' D2 R' F2 U
6963	Jul 13, 2014 6:12:55 PM	00:14.04 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L F' R' B' U B2 D' F' D' U
6962	Jul 13, 2014 6:12:29 PM	00:12.91 R2 D' R2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U B D F2 R D F2 L' U2
6961	Jul 13, 2014 6:12:06 PM	00:11.51 D2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U F2 U F2 U L' B R L B2 F2 D2 B D2 L
6960	Jul 13, 2014 6:11:42 PM	00:13.63 B2 D B2 U L2 U B2 D R2 U2 B L B F D R' U' L' F U
6959	Jul 13, 2014 6:10:42 PM	00:14.44 R2 L2 U R2 U R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 B D' L' B R U' B L F' R2
6958	Jul 13, 2014 6:10:17 PM	00:15.14 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R L2 D' U' R' L' F' R D' F' D2
6957	Jul 13, 2014 5:35:16 PM	00:12.57 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 F' L U2 R' D' L' B L' U F
6956	Jul 13, 2014 5:34:47 PM	00:12.57 R2 D U L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' R F L U R' D' B F2 U' B' L'
6955	Jul 13, 2014 5:34:15 PM	00:11.86 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 L D' B' D' R2 D U2 L2
6954	Jul 13, 2014 5:33:48 PM	00:12.59 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L' F' R' U R2 B2 U L2 B L
6953	Jul 13, 2014 5:33:16 PM	00:11.85 D B2 D' L2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 D R L' B L U' R U' F2 L B2
6952	Jul 13, 2014 5:32:59 PM	00:09.60 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 B' D U' F R D2 B2 L2 B' L'
6951	Jul 13, 2014 5:32:34 PM	00:16.29 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' U R L' F2 U B L U' L
6950	Jul 13, 2014 5:32:11 PM	00:10.69 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 R U2 F2 R L U F'
6949	Jul 13, 2014 5:31:50 PM	00:12.18 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U L' U' R F' L' F' D B L' D2 U'
6948	Jul 13, 2014 5:31:30 PM	00:10.99 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U F2 D' B2 D' L D2 L2 B' F2 U' R' D' R' L' D2
6947	Jul 13, 2014 5:31:07 PM	00:12.71 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F U F L2 F' L U B2 R D2 U2
6946	Jul 13, 2014 5:30:25 PM	00:14.51 U2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B' R L2 F' R U' F R2 F2 L' U'
6945	Jul 13, 2014 5:30:01 PM	00:11.14 D' L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U2 R' U' L2 D U' B R' F2
6944	Jul 13, 2014 5:29:39 PM	00:12.52 D U R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L U' R' F' D B2 L' U2 F L' D
6943	Jul 13, 2014 5:29:12 PM	00:11.58 U2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 U L2 U L2 U B D' F2 D2 R2 L U2 B D R' D2
6942	Jul 13, 2014 5:28:48 PM	00:13.42 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F D U B' D' R' D L B2 L2
6941	Jul 13, 2014 5:28:09 PM	00:12.28 D2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F R L2 D2 F' R2 L' D' R
6940	Jul 13, 2014 5:27:41 PM	00:10.17 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D R' U' L B' L' U B F R D
6939	Jul 13, 2014 5:27:16 PM	00:11.94 B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' R' F' L U R' F D B2 L'
6938	Jul 13, 2014 5:26:53 PM	00:11.52 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' R' U2 R' B2 D B' R D2 U' B2 U'
6937	Jul 13, 2014 5:25:41 PM	00:11.28 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L D2 B D R2 D R B F' D' L2
6936	Jul 13, 2014 5:25:07 PM	00:12.81 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 D B2 U2 F R D' R L' B D2 L' B R' U'
6935	Jul 13, 2014 5:24:36 PM	00:12.55 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 U' F D L2 F L B F' U' L' U' R'
6934	Jul 13, 2014 5:24:13 PM	00:13.47 L2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B' U' B' R' F' L' B2 R' B D' U2
6933	Jul 13, 2014 5:23:48 PM	00:12.86 U' B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F U L2 D' U' B' F' U L' D'
6932	Jul 13, 2014 5:23:20 PM	00:17.51 U' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D' F' L B D' L D U' B' F' U'
6931	Jul 13, 2014 5:22:52 PM	00:13.69 D L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F R' F U2 L' F R2 F' L2 D'
6930	Jul 13, 2014 5:22:31 PM	00:13.43 R2 U' L2 D' U' R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 D' L B2 D' F2 R' U'
6929	Jul 13, 2014 5:22:10 PM	00:11.95 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 B F' R' B R' D R U L' U'
6928	Jul 13, 2014 5:12:16 PM	00:12.79 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R2 F R U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 F R2 U2
6927	Jul 13, 2014 4:57:29 PM	00:13.06 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U L2 B D2 B D2 L F2 U2 L' B R'
6926	Jul 13, 2014 4:56:14 PM	00:11.94 R2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R B2 F' R' U B D' R' F U2
6925	Jul 13, 2014 4:55:49 PM	00:14.02 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D F2 U' R' U B2 U B U L B2 U2 L' D'
6924	Jul 13, 2014 4:55:29 PM	00:11.47 B2 R2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U R L' B R' U' L2 F U2 B D'
6923	Jul 13, 2014 4:55:08 PM	00:11.89 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F L' F' R' D2 L' B2 D R F' U
6922	Jul 13, 2014 4:54:16 PM	00:12.94 U B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' U2 B U2 R2 L' F' U' R'
6921	Jul 13, 2014 4:53:53 PM	00:14.49 L2 U B2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' R L' D' B' U2 B' R2 U B F2 U'
6920	Jul 13, 2014 4:52:56 PM	00:11.57 L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 B' R' F2 L B F R' U R' D
6919	Jul 13, 2014 4:52:34 PM	00:12.54 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' D L B' R B2 R2 U' R F' R
6918	Jul 13, 2014 4:52:10 PM	00:13.19 D F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 D F2 L' D' R2 L' B R' D R2 L' B'
6917	Jul 13, 2014 4:51:43 PM	00:13.75 L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U' R' L2 F L' D B' D' F2 D' F' U2
6916	Jul 13, 2014 4:51:17 PM	00:13.58 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D' R' B2 F' U2 L U R2 L' D
6915	Jul 13, 2014 4:50:57 PM	00:10.69 D2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D2 U2 F' D' R L2 F' L D' L2 B2 U2
6914	Jul 13, 2014 4:50:36 PM	00:12.24 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R F R U' F2 L B' U2 L' D2
6913	Jul 13, 2014 4:50:14 PM	00:11.58 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D L' F' D' R2 U' B' D2 B2 L' B2 F
6912	Jul 13, 2014 4:49:53 PM	00:10.99 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D L' U2 R2 B2 D' R L' B' R' F' R'
6911	Jul 13, 2014 4:49:22 PM	00:14.42 U2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 B D' U R B' D F L F' L'
6910	Jul 13, 2014 4:48:59 PM	00:12.36 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D U B2 U R2 F2 R U B2 U2 L' D' U F' U B' D2
6909	Jul 13, 2014 4:48:35 PM	00:12.09 R2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' B' L' F' D' L2 U' F R F D' U'
6908	Jul 13, 2014 4:44:32 PM	00:14.33 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 D2 B2 D B2 U B L2 U' R2 L' F R D R F2 U'
6907	Jul 13, 2014 4:44:10 PM	00:11.94 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 F' R D2 B R2 F D' L B'
6906	Jul 13, 2014 4:38:16 PM	00:11.70 D2 F2 D' R2 U' L2 D U2 R2 B2 U' R' B' U' L' F2 R2 F U R' U'
6905	Jul 13, 2014 4:37:52 PM	00:13.34 F2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 U R2 L2 U R B2 R U2 L F' L' U F
6904	Jul 13, 2014 4:31:51 PM	00:12.44 R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 F2 D' U2 F L' B F2 R' F2 L2 F' R' U
6903	Jul 13, 2014 4:31:19 PM	00:10.31 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B R D' U' L' F2 D2 F2 R2 D'
6902	Jul 13, 2014 4:30:58 PM	00:11.48 F2 U' R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F' L D2 L' U2 F2 L U B F2 U'
6901	Jul 13, 2014 4:30:29 PM	00:13.03 B2 D2 R2 D' U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' B R' B2 F' U B2 L F2 D' F'
6900	Jul 13, 2014 4:30:07 PM	00:11.62 U' B2 D' F2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 U F L' B' D' L2 B' L U2 F' L2 U2
6899	Jul 13, 2014 4:29:44 PM	00:12.09 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U L2 F2 U' R' F2 U B' R L B2 D' F'
6898	Jul 13, 2014 4:29:19 PM	00:13.50 L2 U2 R2 F2 D U F2 D B2 U2 B' L F2 U R F2 D' R' D U'
6897	Jul 13, 2014 4:26:11 PM	00:11.84 L2 U' B2 D U R2 D L2 B2 U L D R' D F D' U' B U2 F2 D2
6896	Jul 13, 2014 4:25:51 PM	00:11.29 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F B2 U2 F D' L B' F' U L2
6895	Jul 13, 2014 4:22:24 PM	00:11.88 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 B D' R' B' L' B D2 L' F U'
6894	Jul 13, 2014 3:48:10 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U L' U L2 F' R2 D R2 D L' D2
6893	Jul 13, 2014 3:45:16 PM	00:10.85 D F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F' U' B2 R2 L2 B' U2 F R' L2 U
6892	Jul 13, 2014 3:44:38 PM	00:13.74 L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D' B2 U2 R L U' L' U L'
6891	Jul 13, 2014 3:44:11 PM	00:12.84 R2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D U F' U' B' R' U R L2 B' R' B U'
6890	Jul 13, 2014 3:39:00 PM	00:12.81 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 B' L' D L' U2 F U2 R D U2 F U'
6889	Jul 13, 2014 3:32:04 PM	00:11.70 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R U F' U2 L' U2 F2 D' U
6888	Jul 13, 2014 3:31:31 PM	00:13.03 D R2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 R F L2 D F2 R D2 U' R' D'
6887	Jul 13, 2014 3:30:01 PM	00:15.59 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D U' R' U' R2 F' D2 U2 B R L U2
6886	Jul 13, 2014 3:29:39 PM	00:11.98 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D R D F2 U2 F' L' D2 F2 R2 L'
6885	Jul 13, 2014 3:29:19 PM	00:10.59 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R D2 U' B L' B D U' B
6884	Jul 13, 2014 3:28:55 PM	00:12.97 U2 R2 B2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' R' U2 B' F' R2 D' B D2 F' U'
6883	Jul 13, 2014 3:28:33 PM	00:12.07 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 L2 D' R' D' B2 F R' U' L2
6882	Jul 13, 2014 3:28:11 PM	00:11.20 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 B' D' B2 R' B' U' F' D R U2
6881	Jul 13, 2014 3:27:49 PM	00:10.16 U F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L' F2 R D' B2 L U2 F' L2 B L'
6880	Jul 13, 2014 3:26:11 PM	00:14.11 B2 D' R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B D2 R2 D' R' U B R L' B' D2
6879	Jul 13, 2014 3:25:41 PM	00:09.34 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 L' F' R L' D U F' U R U2
6878	Jul 13, 2014 3:25:09 PM	00:12.29 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U F U F' D2 L' F2 R B2 L
6877	Jul 13, 2014 3:24:47 PM	00:12.67 D B2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 L2 F D' R F2 D' R D L' D B' D'
6876	Jul 13, 2014 3:24:30 PM	00:09.29 L2 U2 R2 D U L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R B' R2 D' B' L2
6875	Jul 13, 2014 3:24:05 PM	00:13.19 B2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U' F U R U2 R2 B' D' U' L' D U
6874	Jul 13, 2014 3:23:41 PM	00:12.22 R2 U B2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 R U2 B' D' R D F' D2 R U2
6873	Jul 13, 2014 3:23:18 PM	00:13.79 D2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B F2 L' U' R B L B2 R U'
6872	Jul 13, 2014 3:22:42 PM	00:10.99 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F' D L F2 U F2 R' U2 F D2 L2
6871	Jul 13, 2014 3:22:17 PM	00:12.77 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F D U' B' F2 L D' L' F' R2 U'
6870	Jul 13, 2014 3:21:41 PM	00:16.11 D' U' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 B R' B L F R' L2 D' U' R2
6869	Jul 13, 2014 3:21:17 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 D B2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U' L F' D U' B R2 D2 F2 D2 B L'
6868	Jul 13, 2014 3:20:45 PM	00:15.64 F2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D U L2 U B2 L U2 R' D2 U' R' B L' U R'
6867	Jul 13, 2014 3:20:22 PM	00:13.59 U R2 U' R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F D' B2 U' R' U' R' L2 U' L U2
6866	Jul 13, 2014 3:19:59 PM	00:11.86 D2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 F U B' L2 U L' D2 F2 L' F' U'
6865	Jul 13, 2014 3:19:36 PM	00:12.52 U' F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 D F R B' L U2 L2 D' F R D U'
6864	Jul 13, 2014 3:19:11 PM	00:13.78 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R' B L F U R2 D L' D L U2
6863	Jul 13, 2014 3:18:48 PM	00:11.87 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' F D L' F2 R' D' B2 F2 R2 U
6862	Jul 13, 2014 2:57:55 PM	00:12.23 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R2 D L' U F' D B2 R B' R2 F' D U'
6861	Jul 13, 2014 1:57:23 PM	00:11.88 U' F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U R' D' U2 F' D F R U' B2 F
6860	Jul 13, 2014 1:56:56 PM	00:11.60 B2 D R2 L2 D B2 D L2 U L2 U2 L' B2 F R F R D F R' D'
6859	Jul 13, 2014 1:56:32 PM	00:11.58 B2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B U2 F' L D' L' U2 R U' F
6858	Jul 13, 2014 1:56:06 PM	00:09.48 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 B' L' F' L2 D2 B2 R D R' L
6857	Jul 13, 2014 1:55:24 PM	00:13.68 L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 B' F' D' L' F2 R D' R B2 F
6856	Jul 13, 2014 1:55:05 PM	00:10.46 R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 F R D2 F U B2 D' R D' L D
6855	Jul 13, 2014 1:53:01 PM	00:15.04 B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F' L U2 L2 B' D L' F R2 U2
6854	Jul 13, 2014 1:52:28 PM	00:12.10 U B2 U R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 L' B2 D U2 B' R' D F' D'
6853	Jul 13, 2014 1:52:06 PM	00:12.20 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 F' U R' B2 U' B2 L B' U' B2 F'
6852	Jul 13, 2014 1:51:36 PM	00:10.85 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U R' B' D' B2 L B2 U' B' D R' U
6851	Jul 13, 2014 1:51:13 PM	00:11.05	+2	D B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 D L R2 B R D' L' U2 F' U B
6850	Jul 13, 2014 1:50:52 PM	00:11.92 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 F L U2 R2 B' R' U' F2 R2 D U'
6849	Jul 13, 2014 1:50:25 PM	00:10.74 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 B R' F2 U' B' F L2 B2 R' D U'
6848	Jul 13, 2014 1:49:54 PM	00:12.32 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 R2 D' U' L2 F' D' U2 B L' D B F R B2
6847	Jul 13, 2014 1:49:29 PM	00:10.48 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' L U2 R B' U L' D' F R D' U
6846	Jul 13, 2014 1:49:06 PM	00:12.60 B2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R' B L' B2 U L D' L2 U F D2
6845	Jul 13, 2014 1:48:42 PM	00:11.47 D' L2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' F' L U B D' U2 L' D2 R2
6844	Jul 13, 2014 1:48:21 PM	00:11.73 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U R L B' L' D' L' U' R' U' F'
6843	Jul 13, 2014 1:47:50 PM	00:14.03 F2 U F2 D' R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 L' D2 B D' L2 U F' D R'
6842	Jul 13, 2014 1:47:27 PM	00:11.77 L2 U R2 D' U' F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 R' D U F' L D' B' D2 L F'
6841	Jul 13, 2014 1:46:55 PM	00:11.07 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 B' R2 L' U2 B2 U' L' F R' B L
6840	Jul 13, 2014 1:46:23 PM	00:16.30 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 F' U' L F' L' B D F' R B L'
6839	Jul 13, 2014 1:45:55 PM	00:13.99 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D U F' D R2 U2 B' L F2 D' U' L'
6838	Jul 13, 2014 1:45:16 PM	00:11.92 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 F R' U L B' U' F U' B2 R
6837	Jul 13, 2014 1:44:49 PM	00:11.34 U F2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' R B' U2 F2 R' U2 F D B F' D2
6836	Jul 13, 2014 1:44:20 PM	00:11.51 U B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 U R2 B R F' U' R2 U2 B R L2 D' L
6835	Jul 13, 2014 1:43:54 PM	00:13.40 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F' U' B' R' L U B2 D' L2 D2
6834	Jul 13, 2014 1:43:30 PM	00:13.33 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U' F' U L2 D' B' L F' R L U
6833	Jul 13, 2014 1:42:45 PM	00:15.14 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R' L' D2 R' F' U' L' U2 L' U'
6832	Jul 13, 2014 1:42:21 PM	00:13.10 B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 D F' U R U' R F R D F L'
6831	Jul 13, 2014 1:41:51 PM	00:12.90 U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 L2 D' U2 L U' R L B F D U2 F
6830	Jul 13, 2014 1:41:28 PM	00:13.01 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F L F U2 B D' U B D' F D
6829	Jul 13, 2014 1:41:07 PM	00:13.06 B2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L F' R' F' D' R F2 L' B' D
6828	Jul 13, 2014 1:40:29 PM	00:13.61 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B R L' B' F' U L' F' U F2 L'
6827	Jul 13, 2014 1:40:04 PM	00:13.75 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 L' F2 U R' F2 U2 R' F' U'
6826	Jul 13, 2014 1:39:40 PM	00:11.09 U R2 D B2 R2 D F2 D L2 F2 D' F L F R F2 R' B U' L F D'
6825	Jul 13, 2014 1:39:21 PM	00:10.92 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D R B2 D U' F' R
6824	Jul 13, 2014 1:38:56 PM	00:12.03 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D' U' B2 U' B' U L' F' R' L2 F' L2 U2 B' D2
6823	Jul 13, 2014 1:38:30 PM	00:11.00 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R D U' F L2 F' D L F' L' U2
6822	Jul 13, 2014 1:37:38 PM	00:13.79 U2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 B R' D' L' U2 B' U' R L D F' L
6821	Jul 13, 2014 1:37:19 PM	00:09.56 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 L F L' B U' L2 F' D' F R'
6820	Jul 13, 2014 1:35:46 PM	00:11.50 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 D L2 U F2 D2 R' U2 B' D' F D' U F2 L' F U
6819	Jul 13, 2014 1:35:25 PM	00:11.85 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' U' B' L2 D2 B L' D' U
6818	Jul 13, 2014 1:34:20 PM	00:12.42 B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U L' D B U' L F' U B2 F' L'
6817	Jul 13, 2014 1:33:13 PM	00:12.17 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D U2 B2 D2 L' U2 L2 B' L2 D L2 D' F D' R'
6816	Jul 13, 2014 1:32:48 PM	00:12.65 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 D B' D' R L B F2 U'
6815	Jul 13, 2014 1:32:20 PM	00:11.60 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 L' B' R2 U' R L D F2 L B' R2
6814	Jul 13, 2014 1:31:27 PM	00:12.16 R2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U' B R' L2 B L D2 F R2 F D2
6813	Jul 13, 2014 1:30:58 PM	00:13.33 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F R' U R D2 F R2 D U' F2
6812	Jul 13, 2014 1:30:34 PM	00:10.89 F2 U' L2 D' F2 D' U R2 D L2 U2 B' U2 F U L' D' U B D' L'
6811	Jul 13, 2014 1:30:09 PM	00:12.83 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D' F D R F2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' B2
6810	Jul 13, 2014 1:25:13 AM	00:15.86 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U L' B F D' F2 R L' B2 D R2 U
6809	Jul 13, 2014 1:24:48 AM	00:10.85 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B R2 F U2 L2 B L' D' B' D'
6808	Jul 13, 2014 1:24:23 AM	00:11.60 L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D U' L2 D2 L' F' R2 B' F' D B U L D2
6807	Jul 13, 2014 1:22:38 AM	00:12.89 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' F D' U B' R B' R2 L' U' F2 D2
6806	Jul 13, 2014 1:22:18 AM	00:11.12 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L' U' B F R' L' F' R' U B2 D
6805	Jul 13, 2014 1:21:51 AM	00:10.69 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L D U2 F2 R B' D2 U' L B
6804	Jul 13, 2014 1:21:29 AM	00:13.13 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 U' R D R' B' F' D B' R2 L2 B' U'
6803	Jul 13, 2014 1:21:05 AM	00:11.99 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F2 D2 R D R2 D2 L2 U2
6802	Jul 13, 2014 1:20:40 AM	00:13.10 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R U L' F2 L2 B' D F' R2 L' U'
6801	Jul 13, 2014 1:19:25 AM	00:11.89 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 L F' D L B U F L2 F2 R D'
6800	Jul 13, 2014 1:18:33 AM	00:13.93 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R L B2 F U B2 D2 R D L2
6799	Jul 13, 2014 1:18:12 AM	00:10.89 U R2 U2 F2 D R2 D F2 U F2 U L' B R F2 U B' U F D2 L2 D2
6798	Jul 13, 2014 1:17:44 AM	00:14.56 F2 D R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 U' F R' L B' U F' U2 F U2 R2 D'
6797	Jul 13, 2014 1:17:17 AM	00:13.67 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L' B' U' F' L F2 D R' U2 R2
6796	Jul 13, 2014 1:16:51 AM	00:11.91 R2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 F R2 L F' D2 R2 D' B' L U F
6795	Jul 13, 2014 1:16:28 AM	00:12.21 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L' U2 B D2 B' F U' B' L D U
6794	Jul 13, 2014 1:16:03 AM	00:12.27 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' L2 B L' D2 F L2 B L' B' L2 D2
6793	Jul 13, 2014 1:15:26 AM	00:12.25 D L2 U L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 L' D2 L2 B' R D' R' F L' B'
6792	Jul 13, 2014 1:14:51 AM	00:15.08 U' B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F D F2 R2 D2 F' U L' F U'
6791	Jul 13, 2014 1:12:32 AM	00:12.37 D F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 B' R2 L D B2 D
6790	Jul 13, 2014 1:12:02 AM	00:15.41 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 D F2 U B' D R U2 B U L' D' B2 L' U'
6789	Jul 13, 2014 1:11:39 AM	00:11.45 U' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U L R2 U F L D' R' B2 D2 R2 F'
6788	Jul 13, 2014 1:11:14 AM	00:12.54 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 U' R U L' U2 F' D F2 L F2 R2
6787	Jul 13, 2014 1:10:53 AM	00:10.44 L2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B' U2 R B D2 L U R F' R
6786	Jul 13, 2014 1:10:19 AM	00:18.36 D' R2 D2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D R F' L' U2 B D L2 B2 D2 F'
6785	Jul 13, 2014 1:09:55 AM	00:13.07 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D L' B2 R2 D U B R' L' F R' U'
6784	Jul 13, 2014 1:08:26 AM	00:13.86 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' U' R U' L B R2 F' U F2 U'
6783	Jul 13, 2014 1:06:53 AM	00:14.39 U2 R2 D' R2 D R2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R D2 L' D F U' B2 D U B'
6782	Jul 13, 2014 1:06:31 AM	00:12.11 F2 U' F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 U' F' R U' F' D L U2 B L F' D2
6781	Jul 13, 2014 1:06:04 AM	00:13.50 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 D' U F' L2 F2 R2 L' B' L' D' U
6780	Jul 13, 2014 1:05:38 AM	00:13.49 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R F' L' B2 D' R' U B F'
6779	Jul 13, 2014 1:05:14 AM	00:11.37 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 F D' L' F' R2 B2 F' D' R2 L2 U'
6778	Jul 13, 2014 1:04:49 AM	00:11.57 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D' F' L' D' U R' D B L' F' U' L'
6777	Jul 13, 2014 1:04:21 AM	00:16.58 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 L' B2 U' L D' L B2 R' B' R
6776	Jul 13, 2014 1:04:00 AM	00:11.76 U B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D L2 D2 F D' B D' L' F U2 L' D' R' U'
6775	Jul 13, 2014 1:03:34 AM	00:17.04 L2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 D R2 U' R' B D F2 D' U F' D' R F
6774	Jul 13, 2014 1:02:13 AM	00:13.40 R2 D' U' R2 D' F2 U B2 U2 R2 B' R' B F L2 D R L' B U2
6773	Jul 13, 2014 1:01:53 AM	00:10.07 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' U' F' D R B2 R B F D B D U2
6772	Jul 13, 2014 1:01:29 AM	00:13.25 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U R' F L B2 U2 R' F' R D2 L2 U'
6771	Jul 13, 2014 1:01:07 AM	00:12.49 R2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 B' L B2 L F L U' B2 U' B' U2
6770	Jul 13, 2014 1:00:44 AM	00:12.97 D2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' L' F L F2 U2 R2 F' R U' F'
6769	Jul 13, 2014 1:00:23 AM	00:11.60 L2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U L2 F' D' R' U2 B' U L' U2 L U
6768	Jul 13, 2014 12:59:57 AM	00:13.70 B2 D F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 L' D B F' R B R2 F2
6767	Jul 13, 2014 12:59:33 AM	00:12.77 F2 D' F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U R B D' F2 U' R' U2 L D F'
6766	Jul 13, 2014 12:59:05 AM	00:13.35 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D F2 L B' L' U' B U' R' D U2 R' U2
6765	Jul 13, 2014 12:58:37 AM	00:12.56 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D' U' F' D2 L B' L' D' B' U'
6764	Jul 13, 2014 12:58:11 AM	00:12.20 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 D F2 D B U' R2 B2 D' L U2 R F' R'
6763	Jul 13, 2014 12:57:46 AM	00:14.17 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L' D R2 B' U2 F' D L' B' R2 D'
6762	Jul 13, 2014 12:49:26 AM	00:12.37 F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U F2 U' L2 U' F L B L2 F R2 L2 U' F L'
6761	Jul 13, 2014 12:49:00 AM	00:13.09 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 B U' R B' D2 L D2 L' F R
6760	Jul 13, 2014 12:48:38 AM	00:11.56 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' R2 D F' U2 L B R' U2 F U'
6759	Jul 13, 2014 12:48:17 AM	00:11.48 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R' F' L2 F' U L D2 R' F L2 F U'
6758	Jul 13, 2014 12:47:21 AM	00:13.22 R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D B' R' L' U L' B' F L' F D' L
6757	Jul 13, 2014 12:46:39 AM	00:11.44 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U B' L F2 D' B' F U2 B D U' L'
6756	Jul 13, 2014 12:46:11 AM	00:13.99 R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 F L' U2 B D' L D B2 R L' U'
6755	Jul 13, 2014 12:45:47 AM	00:13.32 U F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 L' U B' D2 R2 U' R' U B' F U'
6754	Jul 13, 2014 12:45:08 AM	00:12.07 L2 U B2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U F B2 R U' F2 L' B2 D B2 R2 U'
6753	Jul 13, 2014 12:44:43 AM	00:14.63 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F' R2 F' L' U2 B F' R U' R2
6752	Jul 13, 2014 12:44:19 AM	00:12.32 B2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 F2 U2 R F R' B' L' F R D U' L U2
6751	Jul 13, 2014 12:43:30 AM	00:13.74 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F L' B' D2 B' R' L2 U' R2 D'
6750	Jul 13, 2014 12:43:06 AM	00:12.23 D' F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' F U2 R' B' U L2 U' F2 U L' U'
6749	Jul 13, 2014 12:42:44 AM	00:09.17 L2 U' F2 U F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D R' F2 L' D' F2 R' F U' R2 F U
6748	Jul 13, 2014 12:42:22 AM	00:12.10 D B2 U B2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L' D2 U' B' R2 F L2 D2 L2 D' U'
6747	Jul 13, 2014 12:41:46 AM	00:12.03 B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' R' B R2 F' L' U L2 B D2 U2 L'
6746	Jul 13, 2014 12:41:21 AM	00:11.62 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 D R2 D2 L2 F' R2 D' B U F L2 U' L' D2 U2
6745	Jul 13, 2014 12:40:55 AM	00:13.25 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' D' B' L' U F2 R' L' U' F U'
6744	Jul 13, 2014 12:40:34 AM	00:11.35	 D' F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D B' R2 D' L D' F U2 B2 F U2
6743	Jul 13, 2014 12:40:01 AM	00:11.32 U L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' U' R' U' B' U' F R' L' B2 U' B2
6742	Jul 13, 2014 12:39:27 AM	00:14.30 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' B' U2 F U R' D' L' D2 U R L
6741	Jul 13, 2014 12:39:02 AM	00:13.78 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L' F' R2 F' U R' F' D2 U2 L
6740	Jul 13, 2014 12:38:38 AM	00:13.74 U R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U F' U F' L B' D2 F R F D'
6739	Jul 13, 2014 12:38:17 AM	00:11.24 F2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F U' L2 D' L' U L' D' R L'
6738	Jul 13, 2014 12:37:52 AM	00:14.19 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U2 R B L2 D' B R' F' U L' B2 U'
6737	Jul 13, 2014 12:37:25 AM	00:13.67 B2 U R2 D R2 L2 D U R2 L2 B' D' F2 R2 L D U R2 B D'
6736	Jul 13, 2014 12:36:07 AM	00:08.92 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D2 B' U' L U' R F D' R' D2 U
6735	Jul 13, 2014 12:35:34 AM	00:13.91 U F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B R' F2 L2 D2 B' R' F2 R L2
6734	Jul 13, 2014 12:33:16 AM	00:10.76 R2 U' R2 D F2 D' U F2 R2 F2 U' L' F2 L' B' D2 B F D2 U2 R D'
6733	Jul 13, 2014 12:32:48 AM	00:15.01 U2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' U F2 L2 B' L' U B2 R F L2 U2 F2 D' L'
6732	Jul 13, 2014 12:32:26 AM	00:11.87 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R' D2 B2 U2 B' F' D' R2 L F U'
6731	Jul 13, 2014 12:31:58 AM	00:11.98 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 U B2 D2 R2 B F R L B' L' F D B' L2 U2
6730	Jul 13, 2014 12:26:36 AM	00:11.67 D B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U R2 B F2 D' L' B' F' R' D2 F' L2 U'
6729	Jul 13, 2014 12:25:29 AM	00:13.19 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R' D' B' D' U' L D2 R' F L U
6728	Jul 13, 2014 12:25:08 AM	00:10.92 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L' D' F' U L' B' D2 F' D2 R U'
6727	Jul 13, 2014 12:24:47 AM	00:10.33 D' L2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 D' R F2 D F' U' F U' F R F U'
6726	Jul 13, 2014 12:24:25 AM	00:11.14 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 B2 U R B L2 D B' D2 R D2 U' F2 L2
6725	Jul 13, 2014 12:24:01 AM	00:13.15 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U' L' U2 B2 F D2 L F' R' B' F2 U
6724	Jul 13, 2014 12:23:37 AM	00:11.55 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L' D2 U' F U2 L F2 L2 F R2
6723	Jul 13, 2014 12:23:14 AM	00:11.41 D B2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B' R D' L' B U' R2 B' L F U2
6722	Jul 13, 2014 12:22:14 AM	00:11.43 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L' D' R L' B' U' F L2 U R'
6721	Jul 13, 2014 12:21:52 AM	00:13.24 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L' B' D2 R' U' L2 D2 F2 D2 B U
6720	Jul 13, 2014 12:21:25 AM	00:14.20 D2 L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' L B' R U F' D B L2 F2 L' U
6719	Jul 13, 2014 12:21:03 AM	00:11.93 B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U B R F U' R B' R2 U2 B L
6718	Jul 13, 2014 12:19:52 AM	00:11.46 L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F R L' B D' L2 U' F2
6717	Jul 13, 2014 12:19:24 AM	00:14.63 B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 R' D F R2 U B R' B2 F2 U'
6716	Jul 13, 2014 12:19:01 AM	00:11.82 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D2 L F D B2 U L B' R F D2 L2
6715	Jul 13, 2014 12:17:48 AM	00:13.14 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R' B F L' B' R' D R U' B' U
6714	Jul 13, 2014 12:16:57 AM	00:12.23 D F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U2 R D2 L2 B' D L U' R' U2 R U'
6713	Jul 13, 2014 12:16:34 AM	00:13.25 D' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R U B F' R F' U' B U F' U2
6712	Jul 13, 2014 12:16:09 AM	00:10.92 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 D' L' B' R' F' R' U L2 D' B' D F
6711	Jul 13, 2014 12:15:45 AM	00:12.19 F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F D' U R' U B2 U B' R F2 D
6710	Jul 13, 2014 12:15:21 AM	00:11.38 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 L2 B R B D' L' U' B' F' L' F U
6709	Jul 13, 2014 12:14:57 AM	00:12.25 B2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 F R F' D2 R U F' D' B' U'
6708	Jul 13, 2014 12:14:15 AM	00:11.53 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L' D B' R' L D B2 D2 F' D' L
6707	Jul 13, 2014 12:13:47 AM	00:11.95 U2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 L' B' R' L2 D2 B2 R D2 B D U
6706	Jul 13, 2014 12:13:23 AM	00:10.69 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 F2 U R B2 D' U' R B R2 D' R' B2 U2
6705	Jul 13, 2014 12:12:59 AM	00:14.27 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 D L2 F R' L2 U' B2 D' B2 R F D U2
6704	Jul 13, 2014 12:12:33 AM	00:11.55 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' F' U2 L' D' U L2 F U' R' F2 D2
6703	Jul 13, 2014 12:12:09 AM	00:11.77 U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U2 B' L U2 L2 B' R' L' U' L2 U2
6702	Jul 13, 2014 12:11:43 AM	00:12.75 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U' L' B2 D R F' R' F L2 U' L
6701	Jul 13, 2014 12:11:24 AM	00:10.49 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F U R' L' B' L2 B' D'
6700	Jul 13, 2014 12:10:57 AM	00:14.94 U' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B' F2 D' F' R' L' F' L2 B2 D'
6699	Jul 13, 2014 12:10:34 AM	00:10.65 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 U' R L F2 D' U2 R B L2 B2 R
6698	Jul 13, 2014 12:09:56 AM	00:11.28 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 B R2 U' B2 R' D2 U L' F L2 U
6697	Jul 12, 2014 11:56:17 PM	00:11.54 D B2 R2 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F U2 R' L' B R F D' F' D'
6696	Jul 12, 2014 11:55:48 PM	00:13.14 B2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 B' F' D R' F U2 R' F' L' D F2
6695	Jul 12, 2014 11:55:21 PM	00:12.68 D' U R2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B R' U' F' L' D' R D2 U' L2 D2
6694	Jul 12, 2014 11:54:57 PM	00:13.01 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 F D F2 R' U2 L F' D' R L
6693	Jul 12, 2014 11:54:36 PM	00:11.62 F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F D2 L F2 D' L D' L D B U'
6692	Jul 12, 2014 11:50:04 PM	00:13.33 U F2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 U F2 U' B F U' B2 R' F D2 F D' L' U'
6691	Jul 12, 2014 11:49:36 PM	00:12.90 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' L' D' B U' B' L2 U' F' L U2
6690	Jul 12, 2014 11:49:16 PM	00:11.39 L2 D F2 D U R2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 F' R U' R' D2 R' B2 U L' F D'
6689	Jul 12, 2014 11:47:35 PM	00:12.45 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B' D2 L B' R L D B U' F2 R U'
6688	Jul 12, 2014 11:47:08 PM	00:10.98 U L2 B2 D U2 F2 D U' L2 B' L' U' L' B F L B2 R U2
6687	Jul 12, 2014 11:46:21 PM	00:11.26 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 F R B U2 B' R F D U'
6686	Jul 12, 2014 11:45:57 PM	00:13.90 L2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' B2 L B' U' R2 B' L U' L'
6685	Jul 12, 2014 11:45:36 PM	00:12.10 F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U F L2 F D2 L D' L' B R L U2
6684	Jul 12, 2014 11:44:57 PM	00:12.23 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B D' U2 R2 L' F' D2 F' D R' D'
6683	Jul 12, 2014 11:44:33 PM	00:12.63 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 B' D B2 U F2 L' D B' R U2 R2
6682	Jul 12, 2014 11:44:09 PM	00:13.19 R2 D F2 D B2 D U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B U2 L' U2 B U2 B' R2 D B' U'
6681	Jul 12, 2014 11:43:45 PM	00:13.80 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L' D' L F' D L' F2 U2 R D' U2
6680	Jul 12, 2014 11:43:22 PM	00:11.53 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U' F U' B' R' U2 F2 D R B2 R
6679	Jul 12, 2014 11:42:53 PM	00:15.30 L2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 R D2 L U2 B U F U F2 D'
6678	Jul 12, 2014 11:42:32 PM	00:11.61 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U L2 U2 B U F' R L2 B2 F D' L' U
6677	Jul 12, 2014 11:42:12 PM	00:11.54 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 F L U F' U2 B R' F R F2
6676	Jul 12, 2014 11:41:48 PM	00:11.49 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' L' U B D U2 L F2 U2 B' D
6675	Jul 12, 2014 11:41:23 PM	00:11.21 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R' B' R2 U L' D L B R' D'
6674	Jul 12, 2014 11:40:59 PM	00:13.79 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R D' F L B' F2 D U' F R' U
6673	Jul 12, 2014 11:40:03 PM	00:13.00 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U R2 D' R2 D2 F L2 D' U2 L U L U' R' F2
6672	Jul 12, 2014 11:39:40 PM	00:11.86 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D L2 D' F' R L2 U L U' B R2 D L2 U'
6671	Jul 12, 2014 11:39:19 PM	00:10.76 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 U' F D L' B' D U' L' D F' L U'
6670	Jul 12, 2014 11:38:57 PM	00:11.46 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R F' L2 U' R B F L F' L' U'
6669	Jul 12, 2014 11:38:28 PM	00:14.23 D B2 D' F2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R B' D' U2 B' R B' L D R U'
6668	Jul 12, 2014 11:38:00 PM	00:11.93 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 D' B D2 L D2 R B' R L U2 R
6667	Jul 12, 2014 8:41:09 PM	00:12.03 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L D2 L' D' R U L F U' R F'
6666	Jul 12, 2014 8:40:47 PM	00:12.29 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R B L2 D2 F' R2 D' L' F' D' U'
6665	Jul 12, 2014 8:40:26 PM	00:11.56 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 F' L' F R B' D2 B' D L2 B2 U'
6664	Jul 12, 2014 8:39:53 PM	00:12.86 F2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 F D' L' U R' F D' B' D L' U'
6663	Jul 12, 2014 8:39:22 PM	00:11.82 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R U' B2 D' B F D U R' F' U2
6662	Jul 12, 2014 8:38:59 PM	00:12.77 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B' R F' R' F' R D2 R' D L2 D2
6661	Jul 12, 2014 8:38:33 PM	00:11.82 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B' U2 B R U' R' U2 L' F' R
6660	Jul 12, 2014 8:38:09 PM	00:13.43 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B U' R2 B' L' D L' D' B' U2
6659	Jul 12, 2014 8:37:17 PM	00:11.93 L2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D L F2 D2 L U' B' D' R2 F' L' U2
6658	Jul 12, 2014 8:35:39 PM	00:13.91 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 F U' B' F' D R2 D R' D U2 L2
6657	Jul 12, 2014 8:35:17 PM	00:11.77 D F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 R D' B R2 L2 U' R D2 R U2
6656	Jul 12, 2014 8:34:53 PM	00:14.18 F2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 F' D' R' U' F' D' U B2 U L
6655	Jul 12, 2014 8:34:19 PM	00:11.63 D F2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 U L2 D L D U2 L' D' B' R' D' R
6654	Jul 12, 2014 4:03:14 PM	00:12.59 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U' F' D2 R' U2 L U L' D2 U B' U2
6653	Jul 12, 2014 4:02:36 PM	00:11.71 L2 D R2 U L2 D L2 B2 D' F2 D B L' U R2 B' D B' R' U' B' D'
6652	Jul 12, 2014 3:59:33 PM	00:11.86 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L B' R F R U2 F2 R' F2 D U'
6651	Jul 12, 2014 3:21:36 PM	00:11.16 F2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' R U2 B F' U' L2 U' R' U'
6650	Jul 12, 2014 3:20:57 PM	00:09.78 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D U F2 D2 F' D' R' B D2 B2 U2 F R L2
6649	Jul 12, 2014 3:20:16 PM	00:12.88 D F2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R' D' L' B L D' U2 F2 R F2 U'
6648	Jul 12, 2014 3:19:13 PM	00:11.90 B2 D' B2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B F2 R2 F L' D2 R2 U L2 B' U'
6647	Jul 12, 2014 3:18:33 PM	00:10.12 F2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 D' U2 L2 D' L' D2 L B F2 L' B' L2 U F' D'
6646	Jul 12, 2014 3:17:35 PM	00:12.13 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B R2 L B' L2 F' R' F2 U' L2
6645	Jul 12, 2014 3:16:36 PM	00:12.45 U2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F' U F' L' U F R F2 D B2
6644	Jul 12, 2014 3:16:14 PM	00:11.34 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R F' U' F' R2 L' D2 U2 B' F2 U
6643	Jul 12, 2014 3:15:44 PM	00:11.52 U B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B' F' L B' D B' L2 D' R' F' U2
6642	Jul 12, 2014 3:15:20 PM	00:12.52 U2 F2 U' R2 D R2 D L2 D R2 U L D U L B U' R F2 R F'
6641	Jul 12, 2014 3:14:57 PM	00:13.30 L2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U' L D R L2 U' R' B' R2 F R2 D
6640	Jul 12, 2014 3:14:33 PM	00:11.32 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' B F' L2 U' B' F U' L2 D U'
6639	Jul 12, 2014 3:12:57 PM	00:12.13 U F2 D' L2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R B' R2 F2 U L' B L2 D' F2
6638	Jul 12, 2014 3:11:44 PM	00:11.81 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R D U2 B' L' F L F2 D' B2 U2
6637	Jul 12, 2014 3:10:44 PM	00:16.29 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U B2 D' B L' B2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' U F'
6636	Jul 12, 2014 3:09:51 PM	00:11.72 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' B U' L U' B F L' D' B2 U'
6635	Jul 12, 2014 3:08:53 PM	00:13.07 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F D L2 B' D2 U' R L B
6634	Jul 12, 2014 3:08:24 PM	00:11.57 R2 F2 U F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 D' F R2 B' U B2 R L2 F' R L'
6633	Jul 12, 2014 3:08:01 PM	00:10.27 L2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R F R U2 R B2 F2 D F R U
6632	Jul 12, 2014 3:07:40 PM	00:10.76 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 D U2 R B' R2 D' L B L' D' U'
6631	Jul 12, 2014 3:07:14 PM	00:13.04 D R2 L2 D' U2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 R B L2 D' U2 R U B U R2
6630	Jul 12, 2014 3:06:45 PM	00:12.13 R2 U R2 L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F' L F R B' D' R D' B D'
6629	Jul 12, 2014 3:05:51 PM	00:12.13 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U L D' L2 F R' D L' U' R2 F U
6628	Jul 12, 2014 3:05:20 PM	00:12.21 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 F' R' U' B L2 F2 L2 D2 U
6627	Jul 12, 2014 3:04:33 PM	00:11.80 F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' F R2 B2 F' L' F D L2 U2 L U'
6626	Jul 12, 2014 3:04:04 PM	00:14.99 D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 U B' L2 F' U' B L2 D' U2 L D2
6625	Jul 12, 2014 3:03:41 PM	00:10.56 L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D2 U' F' U2 R2 L' D' R' F' L' D R U'
6624	Jul 12, 2014 3:03:19 PM	00:13.20 D' R2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' B L2 F D' B' R' L2 B' D2 B2
6623	Jul 12, 2014 3:02:44 PM	00:11.34 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R' F' L U2 R' B D F D2 R2
6622	Jul 12, 2014 3:02:14 PM	00:12.60 R2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B R U2 R' F2 U2 F' R2 D' R U2
6621	Jul 12, 2014 3:01:16 PM	00:09.46 U R2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' F' U2
6620	Jul 12, 2014 3:00:30 PM	00:11.30 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D F R' L U B' D2 L U' R F2 U'
6619	Jul 12, 2014 3:00:05 PM	00:10.72 D R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' F' R' B' U' R L' B2 L' U2 B2
6618	Jul 12, 2014 2:59:39 PM	00:10.67 R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L R2 B' F R' D2 B2 U' R2 F'
6617	Jul 12, 2014 2:59:07 PM	00:14.92 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 F R D L' B' D' B2 L B R2
6616	Jul 12, 2014 2:58:39 PM	00:12.28 L2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D L' F D' U' B U' R2 F' D B2
6615	Jul 12, 2014 2:58:17 PM	00:10.54 U2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U F2 L F2 L' F2 L' F' R' U2 B2 D2 U2
6614	Jul 12, 2014 2:57:37 PM	00:11.02 R2 D U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' B D F' U2 L' U R L2 F' U'
6613	Jul 12, 2014 2:54:55 PM	00:12.53 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D F2 D' F' R U R B L2 F R F2 L'
6612	Jul 12, 2014 2:54:14 PM	00:13.08 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' D R2 U2 B R' U L' B' D
6611	Jul 12, 2014 2:53:17 PM	00:14.63 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R' L' U R2 F2 L B' F' U F2 U2
6610	Jul 12, 2014 2:52:54 PM	00:12.00 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 R F R' B' F D U B U L'
6609	Jul 12, 2014 2:52:28 PM	00:14.17 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 B2 U R2 L2 F' L B' D B2 F' U F2 D2 L
6608	Jul 12, 2014 2:52:05 PM	00:11.25 B2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 B F2 D' U2 B' R2 B U2 L D
6607	Jul 12, 2014 2:51:42 PM	00:12.52 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D L F' D2 R' D' F2 L2 D' F2 U'
6606	Jul 12, 2014 2:51:14 PM	00:13.81 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 F2 R F U L D2 B' R U R' F' D'
6605	Jul 12, 2014 2:50:51 PM	00:10.80 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D R D' F R U B' D' L2 F U
6604	Jul 12, 2014 2:50:11 PM	00:10.29 B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U F R2 L B' R L F' U2 B2 R
6603	Jul 12, 2014 2:49:19 PM	00:13.02 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D2 B R B2 U' B2 R2 F' L' U2 F2
6602	Jul 12, 2014 2:48:58 PM	00:12.38 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D2 B2 U' R2 B D2 L U2 R' L U2 F D' R
6601	Jul 12, 2014 2:48:06 PM	00:11.78 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 B' D2 L' B R2 L2 D L' F' R U2
6600	Jul 12, 2014 2:47:42 PM	00:12.57 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D B' D F2 L B2 D' R2 D U'
6599	Jul 12, 2014 2:47:06 PM	00:13.45 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 U L2 D B' U2 R U B2 D R F2 D U'
6598	Jul 12, 2014 2:46:23 PM	00:12.87 U2 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' R' F' D' B2 D2 F R' U2
6597	Jul 12, 2014 2:45:49 PM	00:11.82 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F' R D2 R' D2 U' R' B R2 U2
6596	Jul 12, 2014 2:44:00 PM	00:12.13 F2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 D U R2 F2 R D' L2 B' F2 U2 B D U2 F
6595	Jul 12, 2014 2:43:00 PM	00:11.18 L2 D F2 U F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 F R2 L2 B R' D' R D2 R2
6594	Jul 12, 2014 2:42:33 PM	00:11.74 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 U L B F' R' L2 U' F' D L B U2
6593	Jul 12, 2014 2:41:51 PM	00:13.91 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L F' L2 D F L B2 L' B' F2 D'
6592	Jul 12, 2014 2:41:28 PM	00:12.43 L2 U L2 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B' F U' F U2 L' D' R D' U2 L'
6591	Jul 12, 2014 2:41:07 PM	00:11.71 U2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 U' F' R' B2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 F' D
6590	Jul 12, 2014 2:40:32 PM	00:12.51 D2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B L' F L U' F' R' B2 U2 L'
6589	Jul 12, 2014 2:40:07 PM	00:13.10 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 F' L U R D2 B2 D L' F L2 U'
6588	Jul 12, 2014 2:39:48 PM	00:11.72 D2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R' B' L D' F' L' D' L F' L' U2
6587	Jul 12, 2014 2:39:17 PM	00:12.17 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' D R2 F D2 R' U L' D' B' F
6586	Jul 12, 2014 2:38:55 PM	00:12.18 R2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 U R2 F2 R' L D' F' D2 R B' D R L'
6585	Jul 12, 2014 2:38:32 PM	00:11.64 D2 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R' B F D' R2 B' F2 D B' D2 U
6584	Jul 12, 2014 2:38:03 PM	00:12.80 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B' R' L' F L2 D2 B' U F2 L' U'
6583	Jul 12, 2014 2:37:36 PM	00:12.22 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U L' B D B F2 L B2 R2 F' U2
6582	Jul 12, 2014 2:37:02 PM	00:11.63 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 F D' R2 U B D R' B
6581	Jul 12, 2014 2:36:43 PM	00:10.99 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U R U B2 U2 L U2 F2 D' B' F'
6580	Jul 12, 2014 2:36:18 PM	00:09.93 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 B' R F L' F2 D2 L D' L2 F'
6579	Jul 12, 2014 2:35:53 PM	00:13.83 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 L F2 U L2 B R2 F2 D2 U'
6578	Jul 12, 2014 2:35:30 PM	00:12.74 U' B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L' F2 U R' D' B D2 U' B' F' U2
6577	Jul 12, 2014 2:35:06 PM	00:11.30 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U R D2 B2 U' B R B2 U2 F' D L
6576	Jul 12, 2014 2:34:43 PM	00:12.56 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B L' F' D F2 L D' L' D2 R D
6575	Jul 12, 2014 2:34:17 PM	00:11.61 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 L B' D B R' U B' R L2 D2 U'
6574	Jul 12, 2014 2:33:47 PM	00:12.28 B2 R2 L2 U B2 D L2 D' U R2 F D U R F2 D' L' U' R L'
6573	Jul 12, 2014 2:33:25 PM	00:12.73 L2 U' B2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L' B L U F D' L F' U' R
6572	Jul 12, 2014 2:32:53 PM	00:11.88 L2 D F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 B' R' D F2 L' B' D2 F' U'
6571	Jul 12, 2014 2:32:26 PM	00:13.27 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L D' R' U' R' D2 B2 F' U2 L2
6570	Jul 12, 2014 2:32:02 PM	00:11.25 R2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L F2 R' F' L D2 B' U' B' L' F'
6569	Jul 12, 2014 2:31:32 PM	00:13.12 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 D L' D U L B D' F R L' F'
6568	Jul 12, 2014 2:30:43 PM	00:10.93 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 U B2 U' R2 U' F' R2 D L2 D L' D' U L D2 B'
6567	Jul 12, 2014 2:30:19 PM	00:12.38 B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 U' L R2 D' F U2 L' D' R2 F D2 U
6566	Jul 12, 2014 2:29:33 PM	00:16.96 U F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L' D L' F' R B' L' B L D U
6565	Jul 12, 2014 2:29:12 PM	00:10.98 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U L2 B2 D2 R D' U2 F R' U' R2 L' U2 F
6564	Jul 12, 2014 2:25:37 PM	00:11.91 U B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' R' D L' D2 U F L' B U2
6563	Jul 12, 2014 12:36:42 PM	00:14.64 R2 U R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 D F' U' R2 F2 U2 F R U'
6562	Jul 12, 2014 12:36:05 PM	00:13.30 U2 F2 R2 D' U L2 U R2 U' L' U' B R' B' R' F' R' L2 F D2
6561	Jul 12, 2014 12:35:42 PM	00:12.79 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D R2 L2 U R U L2 F' D2 U L D' R L
6560	Jul 12, 2014 12:35:19 PM	00:11.53 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 R' L2 B' D' F D R2 B2 L2 D
6559	Jul 12, 2014 12:34:58 PM	00:11.05 D B2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L B L F' D' U' B' U F2
6558	Jul 12, 2014 12:34:28 PM	00:14.56 R2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' B' U' L' F' L' U' F' D' R' D' U'
6557	Jul 12, 2014 12:34:03 PM	00:15.32 R2 D F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F' D B D R' D L' U R D' U'
6556	Jul 12, 2014 12:33:24 PM	00:11.13 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B L' U R2 D2 F2 R B U2 L2 U2
6555	Jul 12, 2014 12:32:07 PM	00:11.47 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 R D2 L' D' B' R L2 F D2 R
6554	Jul 12, 2014 12:31:26 PM	00:11.78 L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 R' U B' F' D F D F R2
6553	Jul 12, 2014 12:31:04 PM	00:13.20 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 U' F' R F D L U' B' U F' D2
6552	Jul 12, 2014 12:30:40 PM	00:11.03 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U B' R2 D2 L' U L' U B L' D
6551	Jul 12, 2014 12:30:04 PM	00:12.00 D' B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D R U L2 B R D2 B' F' L' D'
6550	Jul 12, 2014 12:29:38 PM	00:13.77 D' L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R' U' B D R' F' L' D2 B' F2 U
6549	Jul 12, 2014 12:29:07 PM	00:10.63 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B D2 F' L' F' U' F D' R U F'
6548	Jul 12, 2014 12:28:46 PM	00:10.31 U F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B' U2 R' F2 L F2 D' U B F
6547	Jul 12, 2014 12:28:23 PM	00:11.49 U' L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R' B2 U R2 L U2 R' F' R B' U2
6546	Jul 12, 2014 12:27:42 PM	00:13.01 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 B R D2 L U L' F2 D2 B' L' D
6545	Jul 12, 2014 12:27:20 PM	00:10.70 R2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R U R B F L D' R' F L2 U'
6544	Jul 12, 2014 12:26:38 PM	00:09.22 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' L2 U' B2 F2 D2 F' D2 R' B' F L F R B2 U'
6543	Jul 12, 2014 12:26:16 PM	00:10.57 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D' R2 D R D2 L F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 U'
6542	Jul 12, 2014 12:25:53 PM	00:13.12 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 D L U2 F' R' B' F' U' F2 R D2
6541	Jul 12, 2014 12:25:24 PM	00:13.17 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' F' U' R B' R' L2 F' L' U2 F U'
6540	Jul 12, 2014 12:24:59 PM	00:09.72 D R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D L' R2 B2 F' D' U L' U' F D U'
6539	Jul 12, 2014 12:24:33 PM	00:12.50 R2 D U R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F' D R' D2 R D2 L B2 F' L2
6538	Jul 12, 2014 12:24:12 PM	00:11.06 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B' F2 L D U B' R2 F U B' U'
6537	Jul 12, 2014 12:23:48 PM	00:11.16 R2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B' R' L2 D2 B' D' L' B D2 R' U'
6536	Jul 12, 2014 12:23:25 PM	00:11.15 F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B' D F2 U B D' R B' F L'
6535	Jul 12, 2014 12:22:58 PM	00:11.35 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F R' L2 D' L2 B' R2 D' U L
6534	Jul 12, 2014 12:22:35 PM	00:11.68 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D L D2 L2 D U2 R' L2 F' D2 U2
6533	Jul 12, 2014 12:22:11 PM	00:12.96 U' L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 R' D F' U L' U2 L' F2 L'
6532	Jul 12, 2014 12:21:51 PM	00:11.15 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L D R2 U R U B' F U B
6531	Jul 12, 2014 12:21:28 PM	00:11.69 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U R2 F2 R2 L2 B' D F' L2 U L' B' F' R L' U2
6530	Jul 12, 2014 12:21:03 PM	00:14.75 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' L U2 R' L' B L' U2 L2 D R'
6529	Jul 12, 2014 12:20:20 PM	00:10.00 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 L F2 L2 D' R U L2 B L2 D' U'
6528	Jul 12, 2014 12:18:15 PM	00:11.60 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L D2 B' U' B2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2
6527	Jul 12, 2014 12:17:49 PM	00:13.54 U R2 D' B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D' L D2 R' F' D' L2 B R B' D U'
6526	Jul 12, 2014 12:17:29 PM	00:10.96 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 U' F' L B R2 D' F R' L' D R' U'
6525	Jul 12, 2014 12:17:04 PM	00:12.90 L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 L' F D U2 B L2 F U R' U' L
6524	Jul 12, 2014 12:16:39 PM	00:12.27 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' B U2 F2 D' B' L F' R' D
6523	Jul 12, 2014 12:16:12 PM	00:10.60 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R D' B2 L2 F D' F U' L D
6522	Jul 12, 2014 12:15:18 PM	00:11.79 U' B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B U' B' D B' L U2 L' D2 F'
6521	Jul 12, 2014 12:14:52 PM	00:13.80 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' B' L U' R' D B2 L' F D
6520	Jul 12, 2014 12:14:31 PM	00:10.56 D B2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 F D B2 R2 U' L' D R' F' L U'
6519	Jul 12, 2014 12:14:02 PM	00:11.46 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D B' R D U2 R B2 L' U2 R' D U'
6518	Jul 12, 2014 12:13:35 PM	00:12.99 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' F L U' F' R' L B' F2 D'
6517	Jul 12, 2014 12:12:47 PM	00:13.45 R2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F U' R B L' U2 B' D' F' U2
6516	Jul 12, 2014 12:12:26 PM	00:11.19 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 D B2 F D B' F' L2 D' U'
6515	Jul 12, 2014 12:11:19 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L' B D R' B L2 F2 R D2 R D
6514	Jul 12, 2014 12:10:49 PM	00:10.57 F2 D F2 D' L2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R U' L' F R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D U
6513	Jul 12, 2014 12:10:30 PM	00:10.69 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D R2 F L F2 R' F R' U' L' F U'
6512	Jul 12, 2014 12:10:05 PM	00:13.10 D R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' B' U2 R' B F U F D2 U R' U2
6511	Jul 12, 2014 12:09:38 PM	00:12.94 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R' U L F' L2 U R2 D' U2 F'
6510	Jul 12, 2014 12:09:18 PM	00:11.30 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 F2 D U L D B2 F2 D2 L B' R2 D2 B U2
6509	Jul 12, 2014 12:08:58 PM	00:11.08 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U' B D2 L' U' B R U
6508	Jul 11, 2014 11:14:48 PM	00:14.00 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' R U L' F2 D' F2 D' L F' L2
6507	Jul 11, 2014 11:14:24 PM	00:10.46 D F2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 D' B' U2 B' F2 U R F' L2 B D' U'
6506	Jul 11, 2014 11:13:59 PM	00:12.51 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' L R2 F2 R' B U2 R B D2
6505	Jul 11, 2014 11:13:32 PM	00:14.27 F2 D' U' L2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F' R' F2 D2 U F' U' B U2 R' U2
6504	Jul 11, 2014 11:13:08 PM	00:13.34 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U B' R D' B2 L B L D2 L2 F' D
6503	Jul 11, 2014 11:12:46 PM	00:12.65 D2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' L2 B' L' B' F R2 B2 D' L U2 R' U
6502	Jul 11, 2014 11:12:20 PM	00:14.62 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D R D2 B' R' B2 D' U' F R B U2
6501	Jul 11, 2014 11:11:51 PM	00:13.65 B2 U' L2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F L' U' B' U2 B2 L' B' R D' U'
6500	Jul 11, 2014 11:11:19 PM	00:12.63 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' L D B F' L2 U' L2 B' R D' U2
6499	Jul 11, 2014 11:10:54 PM	00:14.29 L2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L D B F2 R F' R B2 R U'
6498	Jul 11, 2014 11:10:31 PM	00:10.96 B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' F' L D L B2 D2 R D U F U2
6497	Jul 11, 2014 11:10:08 PM	00:11.71 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 R' F2 L2 U B' D B2 R' B L'
6496	Jul 11, 2014 11:09:33 PM	00:12.18 U B2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' L F' U L2 F D L U
6495	Jul 11, 2014 11:09:09 PM	00:12.31 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 R D' R2 D' U2 B L2 U' L U
6494	Jul 11, 2014 11:08:46 PM	00:13.62 L2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' R2 B' L' F2 D' B F' L2 U
6493	Jul 11, 2014 11:06:51 PM	00:13.93 R2 U' F2 D' U' R2 U F2 U F2 L B2 D R' L2 D R2 B' U' B2 F'
6492	Jul 11, 2014 11:06:23 PM	00:11.94 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 L' B U' F' U' B U' B2 R' B D2
6491	Jul 11, 2014 11:05:29 PM	00:11.86 R2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 L' R2 U' R L2 F D2 U B' U
6490	Jul 11, 2014 11:04:59 PM	00:13.29 R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 F U B' L D R' B D2 B2 R' U2
6489	Jul 11, 2014 11:04:31 PM	00:12.09 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 D2 U2 B L' F D R2 U2 B F2 D' F'
6488	Jul 11, 2014 11:04:02 PM	00:13.62 U' R2 B2 U B2 D U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F D' U2 B U' F2 R2 D' U'
6487	Jul 11, 2014 11:03:11 PM	00:12.10 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' U L F' L' D F R L' D
6486	Jul 11, 2014 11:02:45 PM	00:13.26 U R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B D2 R' B' U' F2 R2 F' R L2 D
6485	Jul 11, 2014 11:02:25 PM	00:11.17 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D U B2 U' B2 F2 R' U2 R L2 U2 L B L' F' U'
6484	Jul 11, 2014 11:02:05 PM	00:11.22 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R B U F' D U B L U2 L U
6483	Jul 11, 2014 11:01:39 PM	00:14.27 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U' F R2 B2 D2 R' U F2 D' F' L'
6482	Jul 11, 2014 11:01:10 PM	00:11.86 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 D B' R2 L' U L2 D' R F U2
6481	Jul 11, 2014 11:00:42 PM	00:12.60 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D B R' B' D L B2 R' F' D F' U'
6480	Jul 11, 2014 11:00:19 PM	00:12.78 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F2 D2 F' D B' L2 U2 R U2 F' R2 L'
6479	Jul 11, 2014 10:59:56 PM	00:11.86 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 R' L U' R B' U B D B
6478	Jul 11, 2014 10:59:30 PM	00:13.72 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' F' R L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B' L2 U2
6477	Jul 11, 2014 10:59:05 PM	00:10.12 D L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U B L2 F2 U' R D R F L2 U'
6476	Jul 11, 2014 10:58:39 PM	00:12.79 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' U R2 F2 L' D2 U' B R F' D2 R2 F2 U'
6475	Jul 11, 2014 10:58:17 PM	00:11.95 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R' F L' F2 D R U2 L' D2 R' U2
6474	Jul 11, 2014 10:57:51 PM	00:16.29 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D' B' F L D L2 F2 D' R
6473	Jul 11, 2014 10:57:28 PM	00:11.85 U F2 D B2 D L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 L' D2 U L D2 B' D' U R' D U2
6472	Jul 11, 2014 10:56:44 PM	00:12.60 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R L2 B R L' F' R2 F' R' U
6471	Jul 11, 2014 10:56:11 PM	00:12.45 U L2 B2 D L2 D R2 D F2 U' B2 R U B' R U2 L D' U2 B2 F U'
6470	Jul 11, 2014 10:55:47 PM	00:12.28 R2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' R2 U F2 D2 B R' D2 F' U R' D B' U L2 U'
6469	Jul 11, 2014 10:54:57 PM	00:10.98 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F' U2 R L U2 R' B' U' B2 R'
6468	Jul 11, 2014 7:05:55 PM	00:16.39 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 R D' B2 U2 B F R' F2 D2 F' D'
6467	Jul 11, 2014 7:05:27 PM	00:12.44 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U F2 U2 B' U B2 F2 R D2 L2 F' U' L D'
6466	Jul 11, 2014 7:05:03 PM	00:11.25 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 U' L' F D' L2 U2 F L' U2 R2 D' F'
6465	Jul 11, 2014 7:04:42 PM	00:10.67 F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R U' B L F U B R L' D2
6464	Jul 11, 2014 7:04:15 PM	00:14.41 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R' D2 B' R2 B L' U' B' D' L'
6463	Jul 11, 2014 7:01:08 PM	00:12.57 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 D F2 U F2 D R B2 L D' F' U R' U L' B
6462	Jul 11, 2014 7:00:31 PM	00:12.47 D2 F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B2 R' F' U' R' L' F U
6461	Jul 11, 2014 7:00:08 PM	00:11.00 R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D U2 F' U R2 F L F U' B D2 R2 D U2
6460	Jul 11, 2014 6:59:46 PM	00:12.09 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 L' U' F' L' F D R' D' B D' U2
6459	Jul 11, 2014 6:59:20 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L' B2 L B' U2 L2 B' R2 U B2
6458	Jul 11, 2014 6:58:11 PM	00:11.56 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 R2 F L' D B F2 D R L F L U2
6457	Jul 11, 2014 6:57:50 PM	00:11.48 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D R' F' D2 F2 D2 B R2 L'
6456	Jul 11, 2014 6:57:29 PM	00:12.28 U F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' R' U F' L B F R2 D' F
6455	Jul 11, 2014 6:57:01 PM	00:12.76 D F2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D' B R2 D2 L' F' U F' L2 F R2
6454	Jul 11, 2014 6:56:36 PM	00:12.67 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' L B' L2 U F' R2 L D
6453	Jul 11, 2014 6:56:15 PM	00:11.68 R2 D U B2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F' D' B' L' U B U2 L' F2 L2
6452	Jul 11, 2014 6:55:50 PM	00:15.27 D' R2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 B D' L B2 U R F D B2 U2
6451	Jul 11, 2014 6:55:30 PM	00:10.74 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U L2 F' U2 F2 L' U B R' U' F' L U2
6450	Jul 11, 2014 6:54:59 PM	00:10.36 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F' L' D' U R L D' L' B2 F' D
6449	Jul 11, 2014 6:54:32 PM	00:12.56 R2 D2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' L2 U R2 B L2 F' L U R D' U R2 D
6448	Jul 11, 2014 6:54:08 PM	00:11.82 B2 D' F2 D2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L B' U2 B' D2 U2 R2 D R' L' U'
6447	Jul 11, 2014 6:53:41 PM	00:14.74 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L D' F' R U L' U2 L' F2 U2 F U2
6446	Jul 11, 2014 6:53:16 PM	00:11.99 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U L2 D' R2 B2 U' B' L F U2 R' L U B U2 B2
6445	Jul 11, 2014 6:52:54 PM	00:11.04 B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 B' D' R D2 F D' R' U' L2 F L'
6444	Jul 11, 2014 6:52:30 PM	00:12.50 U2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 U L' B2 D' F U' F' R B2 D B D
6443	Jul 11, 2014 6:52:01 PM	00:09.11 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F L' U L2 U' B L F' U F2
6442	Jul 11, 2014 6:51:37 PM	00:13.65 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 F' D L' D' B U2 R2 L' F' D2
6441	Jul 11, 2014 6:50:59 PM	00:10.40 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B' U B2 R' D U2 R' F2 R' D
6440	Jul 11, 2014 6:50:17 PM	00:13.84 B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' B2 D' L' B D R B2 R'
6439	Jul 11, 2014 6:49:55 PM	00:11.34 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 R L2 D R' F U2 B' D R
6438	Jul 11, 2014 6:49:29 PM	00:10.90 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U F2 R F' D B2 R' F U' B F2 R2 U'
6437	Jul 11, 2014 6:48:55 PM	00:11.11 B2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 F' L2 U B' F2 D' L U L F2 U'
6436	Jul 11, 2014 6:48:28 PM	00:11.99 B2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U F2 L' F' D U F2 R' L U2 R D' U'
6435	Jul 11, 2014 6:48:01 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' F R' U L U R F2 U2 F U2
6434	Jul 11, 2014 6:47:34 PM	00:10.39 D' B2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 B F2 U F2 U' L B2 D2
6433	Jul 11, 2014 6:47:01 PM	00:11.81 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 B L B' R2 F' R2 D F' U F2 U2
6432	Jul 11, 2014 6:46:37 PM	00:11.71 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D B2 L' F' D' L D2 U' L U' R' D
6431	Jul 11, 2014 6:46:09 PM	00:12.39 U L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U L2 U2 F L' D R' U L2 U2 L2 B F
6430	Jul 11, 2014 6:45:24 PM	00:15.95 D' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 B' F' D' R L D' L F2 D' B2 F2
6429	Jul 11, 2014 6:44:53 PM	00:12.31 D U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D R' B F U2 L2 U L2 U2 L' U2
6428	Jul 11, 2014 6:44:28 PM	00:12.43 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R D2 B2 D B R B L' F R2 B2 D'
6427	Jul 11, 2014 6:44:05 PM	00:12.45 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 D R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F R' B2 D2 B U R' L' D'
6426	Jul 11, 2014 6:43:40 PM	00:11.41 D2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U L D2 F U B D R' U B U F2 U'
6425	Jul 11, 2014 6:43:16 PM	00:11.33 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D U B' D2 L F2 D2 R F' R2 B D2
6424	Jul 11, 2014 6:42:43 PM	00:11.94 F2 D2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U' L F' L2 D' F2 D' U B D2
6423	Jul 11, 2014 6:42:05 PM	00:11.97 U2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D2 F' L2 F U2 L' U' F' D U2 F'
6422	Jul 11, 2014 6:40:51 PM	00:11.77 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F L' D' R F2 U' L U' B2 D U
6421	Jul 11, 2014 6:40:12 PM	00:11.77 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D U' F' R' F' D L' D' L2 D' R2 F U'
6420	Jul 11, 2014 6:39:49 PM	00:11.77 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 L' D2 B' L F' U2 R' L' D R2 U2
6419	Jul 11, 2014 6:39:23 PM	00:11.66 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U2 B L2 U2 R F U L B2 R
6418	Jul 11, 2014 6:38:47 PM	00:12.30 B2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U F L2 D R D2 L' F2 U R' L' D
6417	Jul 11, 2014 6:37:59 PM	00:11.86 F2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 U' B' L U B2 D R2 B2 U F
6416	Jul 11, 2014 6:37:15 PM	00:12.05 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U R U2 B' F' R' D B U' B2 F'
6415	Jul 11, 2014 6:36:39 PM	00:12.12 B2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L F2 D L F' U2 R' L B L2 F'
6414	Jul 11, 2014 6:35:56 PM	00:12.23 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' R B2 F2 U L B' F' L F' L
6413	Jul 11, 2014 6:35:31 PM	00:13.26 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 B U2 L B2 D2 F2 D U F D2
6412	Jul 11, 2014 6:35:10 PM	00:10.67 D F2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 D' U' R' D R2 F U2 B' L' U' B2 D'
6411	Jul 11, 2014 6:34:48 PM	00:12.30 R2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' B U2 B D' L' B' R D' B2 F U'
6410	Jul 11, 2014 6:34:23 PM	00:12.35 D' R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B' R U' B' D' L2 F2 D F' U'
6409	Jul 11, 2014 6:33:56 PM	00:09.92 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U B F R' U' B2 D2 F' R D' F' U'
6408	Jul 11, 2014 6:33:33 PM	00:14.32 R2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 R' D' F' R' F2 R2 B' L'
6407	Jul 11, 2014 6:32:49 PM	00:14.99 B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 F L2 B L2 U2 L2 U L
6406	Jul 11, 2014 6:32:25 PM	00:12.62 L2 U B2 D R2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 U' L' D2 B' R2 F R2 B2 L F U L'
6405	Jul 11, 2014 6:31:38 PM	00:12.65 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B R' D B U' L B D2 R' D2 U2
6404	Jul 11, 2014 6:31:10 PM	00:13.66 D L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 B' L D U2 F2 U2 B' L' D' R2 U'
6403	Jul 11, 2014 6:30:48 PM	00:12.70 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D U2 R2 D' R2 B' L' B2 U R L' F' D' R2 L2 D2
6402	Jul 11, 2014 6:30:19 PM	00:11.19 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 L B' U' F D U B L2 B L2
6401	Jul 11, 2014 6:29:53 PM	00:14.06 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 D' U' B2 L2 B D2 L U' B F' R2 B2 D' R2 U2
6400	Jul 11, 2014 6:29:32 PM	00:10.91 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 F' R D' B' D' B2 D U R L D
6399	Jul 11, 2014 6:29:09 PM	00:12.77 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 L2 B' R L B' D2 B' D2 F' L U'
6398	Jul 11, 2014 6:28:33 PM	00:13.54 B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D B2 F2 D U' F U L' U R' U B2 U' R2 U'
6397	Jul 11, 2014 6:28:11 PM	00:12.49 U' B2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F U F D L B D' R L2 D' L'
6396	Jul 11, 2014 6:27:46 PM	00:13.33 U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' R' L' B' U' B' U R L2
6395	Jul 11, 2014 6:27:24 PM	00:13.37 U2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U' L B' L' D' R F2 D R D2 U'
6394	Jul 11, 2014 6:26:39 PM	00:10.55 R2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 B2 L' D2 U' F' U2 B' U' R2 B' L' U'
6393	Jul 11, 2014 6:26:17 PM	00:11.02 L2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 D' F U' R' B2 L2 U' B' D' B F
6392	Jul 11, 2014 6:25:01 PM	00:12.11 D2 R2 D L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 R U2 F L F L D2 R2 U'
6391	Jul 11, 2014 6:23:44 PM	00:10.77 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 U B2 R2 F U2 L' D' R2 L' D B' D2 U2
6390	Jul 11, 2014 6:22:12 PM	00:14.88 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U L F' R2 D F2 D2 F L2 D' F2
6389	Jul 11, 2014 6:21:46 PM	00:14.01 D F2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' U2 L' D' R2 B' L U' F R D2
6388	Jul 11, 2014 6:21:16 PM	00:10.31 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' U B2 L' B R2 B2 R2 F' R L U' L' U'
6387	Jul 11, 2014 6:20:50 PM	00:14.66 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F2 U B' L' D' R D R' F U'
6386	Jul 11, 2014 6:20:29 PM	00:12.75 R2 B2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 R' F L B' L2 D' U R2
6385	Jul 11, 2014 6:20:02 PM	00:10.85 D' L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L' B R' L B2 U B2 F' D2 R2 U2
6384	Jul 11, 2014 6:19:39 PM	00:11.51 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 U R2 D L2 F' U R' D' F' U' R2 L' D2 B' L2
6383	Jul 11, 2014 6:18:59 PM	00:12.01 D B2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 F D R F2 U' B2 R L2 B2 D' U'
6382	Jul 11, 2014 6:18:34 PM	00:11.41 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' U F2 U R2 U2 L' F' D L' U F' D F2 R' B D
6381	Jul 11, 2014 6:17:25 PM	00:13.36 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D U R2 F2 R2 U L' U2 L2 U B D L D' F' R D'
6380	Jul 11, 2014 6:17:00 PM	00:10.90 L2 D R2 U B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U2 F L' B R2 F2 U B' U' L2 B2
6379	Jul 11, 2014 6:16:21 PM	00:11.32 U' L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R B' D R' B2 U2 F R D2 L
6378	Jul 11, 2014 6:15:03 PM	00:12.81 B2 D' B2 U R2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 F' D2 U' L F2 U' B' R2 B' R2 U
6377	Jul 11, 2014 6:14:40 PM	00:12.47 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B R' L F D' B' R2 F2 L' F2 U
6376	Jul 11, 2014 6:14:18 PM	00:11.41 U2 F2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' R' D F' R B' R' D L D' U'
6375	Jul 11, 2014 6:13:53 PM	00:14.44 D' F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 U F2 U' R U' L U F R' B U2 F R2
6374	Jul 11, 2014 6:13:14 PM	00:12.62 R2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 L B R' D B2 R2 L F L D U
6373	Jul 11, 2014 6:12:47 PM	00:13.25 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F' U' B2 R' D2 U2 F2 R' B D'
6372	Jul 11, 2014 6:12:24 PM	00:12.00 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 D F' D2 U F' D U2 R B L' D U2
6371	Jul 11, 2014 6:11:59 PM	00:12.35 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 D L B' R2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B' R'
6370	Jul 11, 2014 6:11:30 PM	00:12.83 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 F D2 F2 D' B' R L' U'
6369	Jul 11, 2014 6:11:06 PM	00:13.21 R2 D' B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F R' D2 F D' F2 L2 D2 B' U'
6368	Jul 11, 2014 6:00:58 PM	00:12.45 L2 B2 D F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B R' U' F' R2 L' D' U2 B2 D2 U'
6367	Jul 11, 2014 6:00:32 PM	00:13.30 D2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U B U2 R' D' B2 U F2 R D L2
6366	Jul 11, 2014 6:00:11 PM	00:12.79 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' F D2 B' L' F U' R D' B'
6365	Jul 11, 2014 5:59:49 PM	00:12.85 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' L U' F' R' F' R' B' L F U
6364	Jul 11, 2014 5:59:28 PM	00:11.31 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B D' L2 U B D' F' U' L B' D
6363	Jul 10, 2014 11:12:49 PM	00:12.24 F2 U F2 L2 D U L2 D' R2 U' L2 F R' B' U2 R2 B U L' D' L'
6362	Jul 10, 2014 11:11:20 PM	00:11.56 F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U' F' L2 D F' U B' L' U B U'
6361	Jul 10, 2014 11:10:49 PM	00:12.27 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 B R2 F' D B L' D' U' L2 B L'
6360	Jul 10, 2014 11:09:45 PM	00:10.89 D B2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R' U' F' D F U B' R L D' U
6359	Jul 10, 2014 11:08:44 PM	00:11.78 U2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 B U B L2 F' R' F' R2 L B'
6358	Jul 10, 2014 11:08:13 PM	00:11.45 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D U2 L U2 F' U R L2 F R2 L' U2
6357	Jul 10, 2014 11:07:41 PM	00:12.35 D B2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U B' R2 U' R2 U' R2 B' R D' U'
6356	Jul 10, 2014 11:07:18 PM	00:13.92 D U R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 B R' B' F' R' B U' F' L' D' L'
6355	Jul 10, 2014 11:06:46 PM	00:13.54 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 L' F' U' R' F' D' R2 F L' B' U2
6354	Jul 10, 2014 11:05:53 PM	00:11.85 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R2 L2 U B2 D R' D B D U2 F R D L' U2
6353	Jul 10, 2014 11:05:29 PM	00:11.83 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' R' D B2 D' U' L' F2 U B
6352	Jul 10, 2014 11:05:07 PM	00:14.75 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D U2 F2 U L' F L U R U B L' U L' D
6351	Jul 10, 2014 11:04:43 PM	00:09.81 D U L2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 F' D U B2 L U' B F2 L
6350	Jul 10, 2014 11:04:17 PM	00:11.26 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D R D B U' R2 F' R F2 L' F'
6349	Jul 10, 2014 11:03:54 PM	00:13.18 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 B' D U2 L' U' B R B' R' B L2
6348	Jul 10, 2014 11:03:31 PM	00:12.30 F2 D F2 R2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 L' B' U2 F R L' F2 R2 F' D' U'
6347	Jul 10, 2014 11:03:10 PM	00:12.17 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 U B2 L2 F R U' B' R' L B2 U B R' D'
6346	Jul 10, 2014 11:02:47 PM	00:12.41 L2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U B2 D L2 D' B L F2 U R U F' R2 D2 R2 U'
6345	Jul 10, 2014 11:02:10 PM	00:11.45 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U2 L D2 F D' B F' U2 F2 R D' U2
6344	Jul 10, 2014 10:59:42 PM	00:12.79 L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 R' B' D R L2 U2 B' L' D' R U'
6343	Jul 10, 2014 10:58:39 PM	00:09.39 L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L D U B2 R B' L2 D U B' R D2
6342	Jul 10, 2014 10:57:49 PM	00:12.61 D2 U F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L F D' U2 R2 U' R2 B F L
6341	Jul 10, 2014 10:57:10 PM	00:13.35 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' U2 L2 U' R' L2 U F2 L'
6340	Jul 10, 2014 10:56:43 PM	00:12.01 D R2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F U' B R' L2 U2 B' D F' D2 L'
6339	Jul 10, 2014 10:56:08 PM	00:11.40 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F R' D' F' D2 B2 D' B' F' D U'
6338	Jul 10, 2014 10:55:42 PM	00:14.07 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' R F' D2 R U' R U' B L D' U'
6337	Jul 10, 2014 10:55:20 PM	00:12.22 L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D F' U' L F L2 B D2 F' R L2 U'
6336	Jul 10, 2014 10:54:54 PM	00:16.15 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B' D U' L' B2 R' F' D' L' D
6335	Jul 10, 2014 10:54:30 PM	00:13.36 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' D L' B2 L' F' R2 F' D U
6334	Jul 10, 2014 10:54:05 PM	00:13.47 R2 D F2 U' B2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 F R' D F L D2 F' L D L' U2
6333	Jul 10, 2014 10:53:39 PM	00:12.04 B2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B U' F2 R L F' D2 L D R D2
6332	Jul 10, 2014 10:53:11 PM	00:11.80 R2 U2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F D' U2 L D R2 U' L' F2 R'
6331	Jul 10, 2014 10:52:44 PM	00:13.32 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L B D R D' B2 R' F2 R L2
6330	Jul 10, 2014 10:52:17 PM	00:12.51 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U' L' U B2 F L' F R2 D' B2 R'
6329	Jul 10, 2014 10:51:50 PM	00:11.16 D B2 D R2 D L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 R' D B R2 D2 L B' U' B' R2 L2
6328	Jul 10, 2014 10:51:23 PM	00:12.22 B2 D R2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' D' L' B2 R' B D R2 L' U'
6327	Jul 10, 2014 10:50:46 PM	00:11.86 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R F' U' R F2 R L' B R F'
6326	Jul 10, 2014 10:50:24 PM	00:11.72 L2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L B' U' B2 D2 L' F2 L B' U'
6325	Jul 10, 2014 10:49:58 PM	00:12.16 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B' D F2 L2 U' R B R D' L2
6324	Jul 10, 2014 10:49:27 PM	00:15.21 D' F2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 F L U2 L' D' R' U' B2 D2 F' U2
6323	Jul 10, 2014 10:48:48 PM	00:13.50 B2 F2 L2 F2 D U L2 D R2 D' L2 F' R' D' U' R B R' F L2
6322	Jul 10, 2014 10:48:19 PM	00:11.62 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 D R2 B' D' L2 F' R B2 R2 D' L D2 U2
6321	Jul 10, 2014 10:47:55 PM	00:10.90 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U R' D2 R F U R2 D L2 B' U
6320	Jul 10, 2014 10:47:35 PM	00:12.93 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' B L B2 R' B D2 R2 U B' D2 U2
6319	Jul 10, 2014 10:47:10 PM	00:12.69 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 U' R D2 F' R2 B L D2 R2 L2 D' U'
6318	Jul 10, 2014 10:44:27 PM	00:12.12 R2 B2 D' U B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 B U' R' L' F' D2 U' L2 D2 L2
6317	Jul 10, 2014 10:42:13 PM	00:11.89 D' R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 F' L U2 R' D' F2 D2 F'
6316	Jul 10, 2014 10:41:44 PM	00:11.50 D R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U B' D F' R B' L D' F D L2
6315	Jul 10, 2014 10:40:56 PM	00:13.61 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B' U2 F' D R D L' D L U2
6314	Jul 10, 2014 10:40:30 PM	00:13.61 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 B U' B2 D' R' D' R U2 B' L' U'
6313	Jul 10, 2014 10:39:19 PM	00:14.86 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U L' U' F' L' B D2 R D2 F R' L'
6312	Jul 10, 2014 10:38:41 PM	00:11.85 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' B U R L' F R' B' F L2 B'
6311	Jul 10, 2014 10:38:10 PM	00:12.02 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' R D' L B' U2 F' D2 B' R'
6310	Jul 10, 2014 10:35:18 PM	00:11.89 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' R' F2 L B U F' U L' U
6309	Jul 10, 2014 10:34:51 PM	00:13.91 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F R' B U' F R2 F' D' F L' B'
6308	Jul 10, 2014 10:33:24 PM	00:14.97 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 D U' L2 B' R B F' D R D R' B D' U'
6307	Jul 10, 2014 10:32:56 PM	00:12.18 R2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R B2 U2 B' D' L F R U R2 D2
6306	Jul 10, 2014 10:32:28 PM	00:14.58 D' R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 B F2 L F D2 R2 F2 R' D' R2
6305	Jul 10, 2014 10:32:06 PM	00:12.23 L2 D L2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 B D U' R' L2 U B U2 L' F
6304	Jul 10, 2014 10:31:44 PM	00:11.53 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U' R' B' D2 U2 F' R B2 F2 R2 D'
6303	Jul 10, 2014 10:31:19 PM	00:11.99 R2 B2 D' F2 U L2 F2 D U L2 B' L U B F' R F2 D U2 R2 U'
6302	Jul 10, 2014 10:30:58 PM	00:11.20 R2 D R2 D R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U L F2 L2 D L2 U2 B' U F2 D2
6301	Jul 10, 2014 10:30:36 PM	00:13.60 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' L' F' R' L2 B' U' F U2 R B
6300	Jul 10, 2014 10:29:42 PM	00:12.49 U' R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D2 U L2 U F' R L' B' R' L' B D B' L' U'
6299	Jul 10, 2014 10:27:20 PM	00:12.28 D' L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 L' D' U' F2 L D' F U L2 U
6298	Jul 10, 2014 10:26:55 PM	00:11.90 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 L D U L' D' F R2 F2 R' D' U
6297	Jul 10, 2014 10:26:12 PM	00:14.81 D B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 D B R B L2 U L' B2 L2 B' U
6296	Jul 10, 2014 10:25:15 PM	00:15.23 F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D L2 F' U R' U2 R2 D B' D2 R2 U2
6295	Jul 10, 2014 10:24:53 PM	00:13.39 D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U L R2 B2 D L B' R U B' L' U2
6294	Jul 10, 2014 10:24:05 PM	00:11.09 F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F R B2 D' U B' L2 U2 L F' R
6293	Jul 10, 2014 10:22:21 PM	00:13.06 U2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L2 F D' U L2 B R B D2 U2
6292	Jul 10, 2014 10:21:57 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R D' B' F2 L U2 B' L D2 L
6291	Jul 10, 2014 10:21:32 PM	00:12.84 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B D B2 D F' L' B' R L D' U'
6290	Jul 10, 2014 10:20:46 PM	00:11.67 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 U R' D U2 R2 D' B' D R U' L'
6289	Jul 10, 2014 10:20:07 PM	00:09.65 R2 D2 F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 B' D U' B R F R' F L2 U
6288	Jul 10, 2014 10:19:17 PM	00:14.00 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B' R F' L2 U2 B' R U' F2 R2 U'
6287	Jul 10, 2014 10:18:53 PM	00:11.96 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 B' U' L2 D U R D L F' U2
6286	Jul 10, 2014 10:18:30 PM	00:11.54 L2 D2 U B2 U L2 D L2 U' R2 U' R' F2 D2 R2 U2 F' D L2 B' F2
6285	Jul 10, 2014 10:18:06 PM	00:11.44 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D F2 D' L' D' R2 D R2 U B' F' U L'
6284	Jul 10, 2014 10:17:42 PM	00:14.18 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B' L F' R2 D' F' U2 L' D R U'
6283	Jul 10, 2014 10:17:19 PM	00:11.84 U2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U' B' L B' R' D' F' L' U' B' L2
6282	Jul 10, 2014 10:16:51 PM	00:12.34 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R' D' L U2 B2 R' U B L'
6281	Jul 10, 2014 10:16:25 PM	00:10.68 R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 R L2 D' U R' B' F' R' B2 L
6280	Jul 10, 2014 9:28:27 PM	00:12.37 L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D R D2 B2 F R' B' F' D' L' F2 U2
6279	Jul 10, 2014 9:16:09 PM	00:12.74 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 R' D R' L' B R D L2 B' U L'
6278	Jul 10, 2014 9:15:44 PM	00:11.63 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 R B2 F' R F' R F' L B' D' U'
6277	Jul 10, 2014 8:03:12 PM	00:12.09 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U B2 D2 B' R L D' B R' F D' R D R
6276	Jul 10, 2014 8:02:41 PM	00:13.81 U2 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L D U2 F D' U B D2 U' L D
6275	Jul 10, 2014 8:02:10 PM	00:13.92 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F' R' L2 B2 F' U B U'
6274	Jul 10, 2014 8:01:49 PM	00:10.84 F2 U' F2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' R' D2 L' F D' U' L2 B L2 U'
6273	Jul 10, 2014 8:00:35 PM	00:14.71 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L B2 R' B L2 U2 L2 F' D'
6272	Jul 10, 2014 8:00:11 PM	00:13.87 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F' R' L F' R' D B' R F' D2
6271	Jul 10, 2014 7:59:46 PM	00:10.65 R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U L2 B L' F R' D' R' U' F' U B' U'
6270	Jul 10, 2014 7:59:24 PM	00:10.97 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 D L' D' B F R D2 F' D' F2 U2
6269	Jul 10, 2014 7:59:00 PM	00:11.74 D' B2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L F' U2 L' D' L2 B2 F' L B' D'
6268	Jul 10, 2014 7:58:36 PM	00:11.90 D B2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 L' B2 U' R L U2 B' U2 F' L
6267	Jul 10, 2014 7:58:08 PM	00:11.82 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 R B2 U2 R2 D' F U2 F L'
6266	Jul 10, 2014 7:57:08 PM	00:12.88 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 B' R' L' D' F R U B D F U
6265	Jul 10, 2014 7:56:46 PM	00:13.44 B2 U R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U L' B' F2 D F2 L' D2 U' F' U
6264	Jul 10, 2014 7:56:08 PM	00:14.68 R2 B2 L2 D' L2 D U L2 D2 L2 F' U' R D2 L' F' D' F' U B' D'
6263	Jul 10, 2014 7:55:44 PM	00:12.75 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D2 B2 D R' U2 B' D F2 U' F U L F U'
6262	Jul 10, 2014 7:55:23 PM	00:12.11 U' L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' B F' L B' F U' B L' D' U'
6261	Jul 10, 2014 7:54:58 PM	00:11.57 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B R B U B' L' D F R2 F L'
6260	Jul 10, 2014 7:54:28 PM	00:11.18 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 F' D2 B R' U R B2 D B' D2 U'
6259	Jul 10, 2014 7:53:32 PM	00:12.18 R2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F U F2 R B' D B2 R2 L D
6258	Jul 10, 2014 7:53:00 PM	00:13.73 D2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 R' F' R2 F2 U B' L2 D' R D U2
6257	Jul 10, 2014 7:52:13 PM	00:11.57 U2 L2 U F2 D L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F R2 D R2 L' B F U' F' L'
6256	Jul 10, 2014 7:51:10 PM	00:12.53 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 R' B R B U R B F2 U' F
6255	Jul 10, 2014 7:50:46 PM	00:12.56 R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D F2 L F' L D' R D U2 F R' B2 L2
6254	Jul 10, 2014 7:49:51 PM	00:11.24 B2 L2 D' U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L' U L2 B F' U B U2 L' F2 R'
6253	Jul 10, 2014 7:49:17 PM	00:15.43 U' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 R' B2 R F U R B' L' D' R2 F'
6252	Jul 10, 2014 7:48:55 PM	00:10.82 F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R F2 U2 L' B' D2 R L B D2
6251	Jul 10, 2014 7:48:30 PM	00:12.44 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U2 L U2 F U' R2 B U2 R2 U R2
6250	Jul 10, 2014 7:04:23 PM	00:13.54 U F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U F' B2 L2 B R' L' B U2 L' D' L
6249	Jul 10, 2014 7:03:56 PM	00:12.93 B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' F' B2 U L' U2 R2 B' R B'
6248	Jul 10, 2014 7:03:32 PM	00:11.81 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R' B' D2 R U2 R U' L' F
6247	Jul 10, 2014 7:03:03 PM	00:12.99 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 D U2 B L B' L2 F' L2 D2 L D R D2
6246	Jul 10, 2014 7:02:40 PM	00:11.38 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 U F2 U L2 U' B R B F2 D' B2 L' D' F2 R2 U'
6245	Jul 10, 2014 7:02:16 PM	00:13.00 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 R2 U R2 B' D2 L' D' B F U2 R' D U
6244	Jul 10, 2014 7:01:55 PM	00:11.48 B2 U L2 U' F2 D' U' B2 U' F2 U' B' F' U R' L2 U' B2 U L D
6243	Jul 10, 2014 7:01:33 PM	00:11.40 F2 U' F2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B D U2 R' B' D' U' R B U2
6242	Jul 10, 2014 7:01:11 PM	00:11.51 U' F2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D R2 B' F2 R2 L' B' D2 L' U R2 L'
6241	Jul 10, 2014 6:59:47 PM	00:13.44 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B' R2 U' L U R B' R2 L' D2 U'
6240	Jul 10, 2014 6:59:25 PM	00:11.65 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R U' B' R2 B' R' D' F' D' U2
6239	Jul 10, 2014 6:58:57 PM	00:14.08 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 F' L2 U' R' D2 F L' U' L' F2 D
6238	Jul 10, 2014 6:57:32 PM	00:11.33 L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L' F' U' R' B D' L2 D2 R L' U'
6237	Jul 10, 2014 6:56:50 PM	00:13.49 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D' B' L' F R' U' B R F D F U'
6236	Jul 10, 2014 6:56:24 PM	00:12.71 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' F R2 D2 L D' F' U B' R F' D
6235	Jul 10, 2014 6:56:03 PM	00:10.66 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D U' B' R D R' D2 B' U F' L' D' U'
6234	Jul 10, 2014 6:55:42 PM	00:10.82 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U' R B2 L D' B' D L' U' L F2
6233	Jul 10, 2014 6:55:13 PM	00:13.83 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B' D' R B' D2 F' R D2 U2 B2
6232	Jul 10, 2014 6:54:44 PM	00:14.53 D B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' D' L' F D L B L' D U2
6231	Jul 10, 2014 6:54:22 PM	00:13.35 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 F' R' L' B U2 F R' D2 R' D2
6230	Jul 10, 2014 6:53:58 PM	00:10.23 D' B2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R F L2 D R' L' B R2 D2 B2
6229	Jul 10, 2014 6:52:59 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' B L2 D U2 B' L B F' R' D2
6228	Jul 10, 2014 6:52:36 PM	00:12.60 F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R F' U2 B2 R' B R2 D R U'
6227	Jul 10, 2014 6:52:12 PM	00:11.84 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 D U R' B F2 U' F D U2 B2 L B'
6226	Jul 10, 2014 6:51:46 PM	00:11.49 F2 D' F2 D2 U R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 F R2 L D' R U R' D' L F' R'
6225	Jul 10, 2014 6:51:03 PM	00:13.80 F2 U' L2 F2 D R2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 B' L2 D' R' L2 U2 B2 L B' D'
6224	Jul 10, 2014 6:50:34 PM	00:12.28 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 L B2 R' D' F2 D' R2 B D' F
6223	Jul 10, 2014 6:50:06 PM	00:14.36 B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F' R' U' B' D B2 L D2 U2
6222	Jul 10, 2014 6:49:31 PM	00:12.09 D2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B' F' L B D' B U2 B' R'
6221	Jul 10, 2014 6:49:07 PM	00:12.48 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 D R F' L' D U L2 D' R2 F' R B2
6220	Jul 10, 2014 6:48:41 PM	00:10.79 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D2 L' U' L D' R U2 R B' D2 B2 U'
6219	Jul 10, 2014 6:48:07 PM	00:13.14 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 F' R U2 B2 F R U R2 L' B' D'
6218	Jul 10, 2014 6:47:33 PM	00:12.06 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 U2 B' D2 R' F L' U R2 B U2 F2
6217	Jul 10, 2014 6:47:04 PM	00:12.27	+2	U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U2 B' L B' L B' F U' R2 L' F'
6216	Jul 10, 2014 6:46:37 PM	00:10.46 D R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U B' D2 B F2 L' D U2 L U2
6215	Jul 10, 2014 6:46:13 PM	00:14.58 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U R2 B' R2 L U' L D2 R L2 U F L
6214	Jul 10, 2014 6:45:51 PM	00:10.77 L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L' U F2 U' R2 L' U2 F' L' B D'
6213	Jul 10, 2014 6:45:26 PM	00:12.92 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 R D' U' R U2 B2 R F' L
6212	Jul 10, 2014 6:45:02 PM	00:12.75 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 D L2 U' R' U2 B D2 F D' R' D2 B R2 D
6211	Jul 10, 2014 6:44:41 PM	00:11.82 F2 D R2 L2 U F2 D' U2 L' B' D R B R B' F U2 F2 U
6210	Jul 10, 2014 6:44:15 PM	00:14.89 U' L2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L F' R2 B2 F' D' B L U F L'
6209	Jul 10, 2014 6:43:47 PM	00:12.61 R2 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 D U2 R2 U' F' R D' L F U' F L' D B2 D
6208	Jul 10, 2014 6:43:19 PM	00:11.78 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' U L2 D' B2 F2 U B' F2 U B' R2 U' B' L B' R' U
6207	Jul 10, 2014 6:42:56 PM	00:13.27 D' L2 U F2 U R2 L2 D F2 R2 U R' U' L' D' L' B' L2 U2 R' L
6206	Jul 10, 2014 6:42:09 PM	00:10.01 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U F R2 F2 R F L' D B2 U'
6205	Jul 10, 2014 6:41:46 PM	00:13.34 D' L2 U B2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 B' D U B R2 U' F2 D2 R L' U'
6204	Jul 10, 2014 6:41:26 PM	00:10.48 U F2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 U' L' F2 L' F' L2 F' D B2 R' U
6203	Jul 10, 2014 6:41:06 PM	00:10.50 F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B R2 F U2 R D R L U F R2 D'
6202	Jul 10, 2014 6:40:40 PM	00:09.76 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 R' F' D' L F D' F' D' B' D U'
6201	Jul 10, 2014 6:40:13 PM	00:11.42 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 D' B U R' D' F2 L D F' U' F R2
6200	Jul 10, 2014 6:39:15 PM	00:14.75 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 D L2 D' B2 L' U' R B R' L' B' R2 B' F
6199	Jul 10, 2014 6:38:53 PM	00:11.68 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U B2 U' B R' D2 B L U R F2 U' L
6198	Jul 10, 2014 6:38:20 PM	00:12.43 D R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 B U F2 L' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F L'
6197	Jul 10, 2014 6:37:56 PM	00:12.85 U F2 U' B2 D' L2 U F2 U R2 L2 B' R' D2 R' L2 U B R' U2 L2 D'
6196	Jul 10, 2014 6:37:29 PM	00:13.20 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F D2 R' D2 L B' U2 L B D' U'
6195	Jul 10, 2014 6:37:00 PM	00:14.40 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' U' R D' L' D' U2 F' R L2 B2 D'
6194	Jul 10, 2014 6:36:31 PM	00:12.96 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 L2 U2 F D' R' B2 R'
6193	Jul 10, 2014 6:36:09 PM	00:13.09 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 U R2 F D R L2 B2 R2 D R2 F2 U
6192	Jul 10, 2014 6:35:40 PM	00:13.59 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U' F R' B U B' L2 F2 D2 R D' U2
6191	Jul 10, 2014 6:35:18 PM	00:12.37 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D R2 U' B' U2 L' D' R2 D2 L2 B R D F'
6190	Jul 10, 2014 6:34:40 PM	00:11.95 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D F2 D' U' R F' U2 B U L' U L2 D' F' L
6189	Jul 10, 2014 6:34:12 PM	00:11.74 U2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 D' L' D' R' D2 F U R2 L B F U'
6188	Jul 10, 2014 6:33:44 PM	00:12.53 R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L2 U' L D2 B' U2 R' L' B' F' D' F' D
6187	Jul 10, 2014 6:32:57 PM	00:12.71 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 B R L' F R2 B' D F' L' B2 D'
6186	Jul 10, 2014 6:32:35 PM	00:09.96 B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U R2 D2 U' L' F' L' U' R F' D2 B2 D' R2 F'
6185	Jul 10, 2014 6:32:11 PM	00:14.00 U R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 F2 U' R B2 U L' D B U F' U B U
6184	Jul 10, 2014 6:31:45 PM	00:11.21 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 L F' L' B F' R' F U' L F2 U2
6183	Jul 10, 2014 6:31:11 PM	00:14.08 D' R2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R' B R D2 L2 U' L B' R2 D' L'
6182	Jul 10, 2014 6:30:43 PM	00:11.96 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D U2 B' L' B2 D' F' L2 B2 L2 D2 R' U'
6181	Jul 10, 2014 6:30:14 PM	00:13.90 L2 U F2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U R' U2 F' D R' D' F2 L2 U L' D'
6180	Jul 10, 2014 6:29:49 PM	00:12.68 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 U R F2 U' L D' B L2 D R B U
6179	Jul 10, 2014 6:29:20 PM	00:12.08 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F U' L D' L F2 D L2 U R' U
6178	Jul 10, 2014 6:28:52 PM	00:13.55 B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' L2 B D L F R2 B R' D' U'
6177	Jul 10, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:12.65 U F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D R D2 B D F' U F2 U' L' D
6176	Jul 10, 2014 6:26:58 PM	00:12.79 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 R' L' B U' F R2 F2 D2 U2 R' U
6175	Jul 10, 2014 6:26:34 PM	00:12.11 R2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R D L' D2 L F U' F' U2 B' L
6174	Jul 10, 2014 6:26:12 PM	00:11.59 D R2 D' U L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U R' L' D L' B2 U L B F U L
6173	Jul 10, 2014 6:24:49 PM	00:13.61 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' L U' R2 D R2 F' L' D U
6172	Jul 10, 2014 6:24:07 PM	00:10.68 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D R' L2 B' L U R' F2 R' B'
6171	Jul 10, 2014 6:23:17 PM	00:13.11 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B L U B F' L' D2 U B2 F U2
6170	Jul 10, 2014 6:22:55 PM	00:11.69 F2 U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 U B2 D' L U' F' D2 F' R2 D2 L D2
6169	Jul 10, 2014 6:22:32 PM	00:13.06 L2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' F2 U L' B' D' R2 U R' U2 L F2 U'
6168	Jul 10, 2014 6:22:08 PM	00:11.89 D2 R2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 U R B D2 B2 L U L F' R' F U2
6167	Jul 10, 2014 6:21:40 PM	00:11.18 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U F' U' R' U2 R2 D2 L' U L' U'
6166	Jul 10, 2014 6:21:20 PM	00:10.22 R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' B D B' L U2 R U2 R' B2 D' U2
6165	Jul 10, 2014 6:20:56 PM	00:12.49 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D R2 B F U B F' U R F L2 F D'
6164	Jul 10, 2014 6:20:34 PM	00:11.83 U R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B D2 L B R U B D B D2 U2
6163	Jul 10, 2014 6:19:51 PM	00:14.36 B2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L U2 F2 D' R2 L D' B D2 L F
6162	Jul 10, 2014 6:18:59 PM	00:11.49 D' F2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 L U' F' U' R U R' B D L2
6161	Jul 10, 2014 6:18:25 PM	00:12.19 R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' U2 L R2 F D U' B D' B2 U' R' D'
6160	Jul 10, 2014 6:18:00 PM	00:13.31 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 L' B D2 U R L2 B2 R2 D B' U'
6159	Jul 10, 2014 6:17:33 PM	00:13.60 B2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R' F L2 B' F2 D' B U' R' U' B2 U'
6158	Jul 10, 2014 6:17:03 PM	00:11.94 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L D L2 D R' B F' D L2 F' R U'
6157	Jul 10, 2014 6:16:39 PM	00:12.69 B2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F U2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 D' L2
6156	Jul 10, 2014 6:16:17 PM	00:11.46 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 D U' R' D2 L2 U2 B' R2 L' B2 D B' D2
6155	Jul 10, 2014 6:15:33 PM	00:12.09 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B U F' R2 L2 F2 L' U' F' D U2
6154	Jul 10, 2014 6:15:12 PM	00:13.18 R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B' D L F D F U2 B2 U B R'
6153	Jul 10, 2014 6:14:44 PM	00:10.74 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U' B L' B2 U' L2 B L' F D L2
6152	Jul 10, 2014 6:14:22 PM	00:13.22 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U L D' L2 B U2 R2 D' U' L' D'
6151	Jul 10, 2014 6:13:10 PM	00:13.84 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 F U' R' F R U' B2 R' U2 R'
6150	Jul 10, 2014 6:12:37 PM	00:12.19 D' F2 L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B R U2 F L U L' U2 L D2
6149	Jul 10, 2014 6:12:09 PM	00:13.10 D2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B L D2 U' R L' U R2 D F U'
6148	Jul 10, 2014 6:11:41 PM	00:13.31 U' F2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' L' D' L2 F D2 R2 L' U' L2 F' U2
6147	Jul 10, 2014 6:11:20 PM	00:10.73 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 F' R' L B' U' L2 B' U F L U'
6146	Jul 10, 2014 6:10:57 PM	00:11.31 L2 B2 U L2 D U' B2 L2 B2 U R D2 F' R2 D' U R2 B2 L' F' U
6145	Jul 10, 2014 6:10:35 PM	00:11.75 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 F U' L D2 F D U B2 L' U L2
6144	Jul 10, 2014 6:10:10 PM	00:14.18 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 L F2 U B L' F R' B D U F2
6143	Jul 10, 2014 6:09:20 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' R2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 R' U2 B L B2 F L U2 B' D' U'
6142	Jul 10, 2014 6:08:57 PM	00:10.95 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' R D2 F R2 U' B2 D' L2 U2
6141	Jul 10, 2014 6:08:25 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 L' U2 R' B' U' F' U2 R2 F' L' D'
6140	Jul 10, 2014 6:08:01 PM	00:13.61 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 U R2 B2 R' B' R' U' F R' B L2 U' F2 U'
6139	Jul 10, 2014 6:06:23 PM	00:12.35 U' L2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' F U' R B R2 D B' U2 R'
6138	Jul 10, 2014 6:05:51 PM	00:15.88 B2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U B F R' D B R U L' D U'
6137	Jul 10, 2014 6:05:23 PM	00:15.00 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 U B2 D L2 B U F' R' F R' U B F R'
6136	Jul 10, 2014 6:04:09 PM	00:11.62 U B2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' U' B' R' F2 L' U L2 F' L2 U'
6135	Jul 10, 2014 6:03:45 PM	00:11.00 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 B' U F' R D' B U R B R2 U2
6134	Jul 10, 2014 6:03:25 PM	00:11.04 D U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U F' R' D B' D' U' R' D R D' U2
6133	Jul 10, 2014 6:01:32 PM	00:12.44 F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' B' U2 B D' L' F' U' B R' B D'
6132	Jul 10, 2014 6:01:11 PM	00:09.76 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L B' R' D2 U' R2 D L2 B' R U
6131	Jul 10, 2014 6:00:34 PM	00:11.89 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F L' D2 U2 F' D B2 L D2 B U'
6130	Jul 10, 2014 6:00:08 PM	00:14.86 R2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L D' F' U2 R F L U' L'
6129	Jul 10, 2014 5:59:45 PM	00:12.65 F2 D R2 D' B2 U' F2 D U2 F2 D R D' F' D L' B' R D' B U'
6128	Jul 10, 2014 5:59:20 PM	00:15.27 D F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' B' L' F2 U2 B2 U R' L B' U2 L2
6127	Jul 10, 2014 5:58:59 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F R2 L2 U' R' L' F D' R' F2 D
6126	Jul 10, 2014 5:58:36 PM	00:12.32 R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 D F U2 R' L B' D' R L D R D'
6125	Jul 10, 2014 5:58:15 PM	00:11.86 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' U R2 U' B2 F2 U L' D R' D2 B F R B' U' B'
6124	Jul 10, 2014 5:57:54 PM	00:13.41 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D R B' D R U' B' F2 L U B'
6123	Jul 10, 2014 5:57:27 PM	00:16.13 R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' F' D U' R L D B D2 L' D'
6122	Jul 10, 2014 5:57:02 PM	00:12.64 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U R' F' U L2 D2 B F' D R D2
6121	Jul 10, 2014 5:56:32 PM	00:13.20 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D U2 L2 D2 R' L2 D' B' F' L' D R2 U' R U'
6120	Jul 10, 2014 5:56:07 PM	00:13.46 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 B R L2 B2 U L' B2 D R' L'
6119	Jul 10, 2014 5:55:45 PM	00:12.49 D2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U R' B' U R D2 B D2 U' L F2
6118	Jul 10, 2014 5:55:23 PM	00:12.18 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D U2 B' D' L F L' U2 F D2 F R
6117	Jul 10, 2014 5:54:57 PM	00:14.38 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 U B2 D2 R2 U B L' U R2 F' R F' D2 L F'
6116	Jul 10, 2014 5:54:26 PM	00:12.23 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 D U2 R2 F' U F R' U' F' D R' L' D U'
6115	Jul 10, 2014 5:54:03 PM	00:10.19 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U F' R B2 F2 L B U F2 D R'
6114	Jul 10, 2014 5:53:26 PM	00:13.19 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B' F' U' R2 D R' U' R2 U' L'
6113	Jul 10, 2014 5:53:03 PM	00:12.52 U F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 U F2 U' F' D' B L2 F' L F' R' B2 D
6112	Jul 10, 2014 5:52:41 PM	00:13.54 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F' L B D R L' U F2 R' D' U'
6111	Jul 10, 2014 5:52:17 PM	00:12.17 D' U L2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L' U2 F' U2 R U' B' U2 B D U'
6110	Jul 10, 2014 5:51:48 PM	00:09.81 F2 U R2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' L' D U B' D2 B2 F' R D L2
6109	Jul 10, 2014 5:51:25 PM	00:15.09 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D B D B' F R D F D2 R2 L2 U2
6108	Jul 10, 2014 5:51:04 PM	00:10.63 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R B' D F R' B F2 L U L2 U
6107	Jul 10, 2014 5:50:39 PM	00:13.48 L2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F' D U' B D B2 R' L' F' U
6106	Jul 10, 2014 5:50:12 PM	00:14.30 D F2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 D F B2 R B2 R2 D' B2 R' D' L
6105	Jul 10, 2014 5:49:48 PM	00:11.17 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D L2 F' B2 L F R2 D2 U B F' L'
6104	Jul 10, 2014 5:49:23 PM	00:10.86 U F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B' L B2 U' L2 F U' B2 L' B L2
6103	Jul 10, 2014 5:47:33 PM	00:13.32 R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 D' R2 B' D2 U' R' B2 L' B2 F L' D' R'
6102	Jul 10, 2014 5:47:08 PM	00:10.20 B2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 B' L B2 R' F' R' U2 R L U2
6101	Jul 10, 2014 5:46:17 PM	00:11.72 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B U F D L U R U2 B2 L2
6100	Jul 10, 2014 3:54:37 PM	00:10.74 D L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 B' F2 D' L' F R' D R2
6099	Jul 10, 2014 3:54:14 PM	00:11.51 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U L' D' R' D2 B R2 U F D2 R' U'
6098	Jul 10, 2014 3:53:44 PM	00:12.06 D L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 B' R D R B' D2 L2 U' B' L' D2
6097	Jul 10, 2014 3:53:17 PM	00:13.05 B2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 D' R' D R2 U2 L' F' R U2 B2 R2 U
6096	Jul 10, 2014 3:52:55 PM	00:11.93 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D F' L U2 R' D2 F' R2 U B D'
6095	Jul 10, 2014 3:52:22 PM	00:09.57 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 U L U' F' R U' B2 R2 L2 D
6094	Jul 10, 2014 3:51:38 PM	00:12.74 R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U' B L F L2 U' F R F U F2 R'
6093	Jul 10, 2014 3:51:11 PM	00:16.73 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 D F2 L D' U R L2 D F' D2 U B' U'
6092	Jul 10, 2014 3:50:45 PM	00:13.05 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 B' F D B' U2 R' U2 L' F D' U2
6091	Jul 10, 2014 3:50:24 PM	00:12.18 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F' D L' U' R2 D2 R' U B D
6090	Jul 10, 2014 3:49:57 PM	00:14.71 U' B2 D R2 U F2 U B2 U F' R2 U2 R' B2 D' R' F' D' B2 U'
6089	Jul 10, 2014 3:49:32 PM	00:10.88 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B L2 U L2 D U L' U' R' B U2
6088	Jul 10, 2014 3:49:02 PM	00:12.10 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B R U' L2 F R2 B' D2 U L'
6087	Jul 10, 2014 3:48:27 PM	00:11.55 R2 U2 B2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D B' R D F2 L' D2 U' R' B' D' U'
6086	Jul 10, 2014 3:47:59 PM	00:14.16 D F2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F' R2 B L U2 F R D' B
6085	Jul 10, 2014 3:47:19 PM	00:10.96 D2 B2 D L2 D R2 D B2 F2 U' B F' L2 U' R' F2 D2 B' U' F U'
6084	Jul 10, 2014 3:46:44 PM	00:11.57 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' B' F' L' B' R2 D U' F2 U L'
6083	Jul 10, 2014 3:46:20 PM	00:11.70 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 D B' D B L' F2 L B2 F L F'
6082	Jul 10, 2014 3:44:45 PM	00:11.95 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D B2 D U' F2 R' F U' B' U L2 D2 L' F2 R2 U2
6081	Jul 10, 2014 3:44:00 PM	00:12.58 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' B' U L2 U' R U' F' R2 D F
6080	Jul 10, 2014 3:43:39 PM	00:11.12 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' D2 U B' D2 B' R' D2 L2 D'
6079	Jul 10, 2014 3:42:48 PM	00:11.77 D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R F R2 D R L' D2 R2 B' U2 L2
6078	Jul 10, 2014 3:42:25 PM	00:12.37 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' B F' U' R2 F U' R' B' D F'
6077	Jul 10, 2014 3:41:58 PM	00:10.20 L2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 D L2 D B2 R2 F U2 R U' B2 F' R B2 R U2
6076	Jul 10, 2014 3:40:07 PM	00:12.57 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R F L2 D L' U F D2 L F2 U'
6075	Jul 10, 2014 3:39:44 PM	00:08.72 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B' D' B2 L F D2 U B U' R2
6074	Jul 10, 2014 3:39:16 PM	00:13.27 U B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L B U2 B' R U' F2 L2 D2 U2
6073	Jul 10, 2014 3:38:29 PM	00:14.91 U L2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R' D L2 B' D U2 B2 F' L F'
6072	Jul 10, 2014 3:38:08 PM	00:11.73 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D' U' L B2 U B D B' F2 R D L D2
6071	Jul 10, 2014 3:37:42 PM	00:11.27 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R F D' U' R F R' B' F' D'
6070	Jul 10, 2014 3:37:17 PM	00:12.21 D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 R U L F R' L' B' R2 B2 D2 U
6069	Jul 10, 2014 3:36:49 PM	00:14.71 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 R B' D L2 B' F' U2 L F' L2 U2
6068	Jul 10, 2014 3:36:11 PM	00:14.46 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D2 U F2 D F2 L' D' R2 F R U B' U B' U
6067	Jul 10, 2014 3:35:47 PM	00:11.21 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' R' F' U' B2 L' B' F D F L D'
6066	Jul 10, 2014 3:35:16 PM	00:12.37 D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 U B' F L F' U R2 U2 B' L D2 U2
6065	Jul 10, 2014 3:34:46 PM	00:12.44 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U B R' L' F L' U2 L B R2 F2 U'
6064	Jul 10, 2014 3:34:23 PM	00:12.13 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U2 F' D R U2 B F' D' L2 U' R'
6063	Jul 10, 2014 3:34:01 PM	00:13.04 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 R B U2 B2 U R F U2 B' F'
6062	Jul 10, 2014 3:33:37 PM	00:11.07 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B2 L' D L2 D2 U F D2 U' B D' U'
6061	Jul 10, 2014 3:33:15 PM	00:12.19 F2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F' R U' R U2 L B' D' U' R U
6060	Jul 10, 2014 3:32:12 PM	00:11.57 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 D L F' R' U2 F2 U' R L'
6059	Jul 10, 2014 3:31:44 PM	00:09.17 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R' B' R2 U2 F L2 D2 L' B' L2 D'
6058	Jul 10, 2014 3:31:19 PM	00:12.82 U' L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 D U' B' F' R' U' R' U L' D2 B2
6057	Jul 10, 2014 3:30:35 PM	00:11.57 D' U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R' U B2 L2 B' R D' B' R L2
6056	Jul 10, 2014 3:30:10 PM	00:13.05 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 B' F' R F L' D2 L2 B R2 B'
6055	Jul 10, 2014 3:29:41 PM	00:11.51 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L' D U' L' F' D' R B' L2 D2 U'
6054	Jul 10, 2014 3:29:11 PM	00:15.14 L2 D R2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 L D2 L F L B' L' D' R D
6053	Jul 10, 2014 3:28:49 PM	00:12.27 U B2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 U R' F' L' B U L U2 F' U2 R
6052	Jul 10, 2014 3:28:23 PM	00:12.34 L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F D2 U B F U' B D L' B U'
6051	Jul 10, 2014 3:27:50 PM	00:11.68 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U2 R F2 U F2 L' D' F' R2 F2
6050	Jul 10, 2014 3:27:14 PM	00:11.66 U2 F2 D U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L' U2 F L' B' F' D2 B2 F' D' U
6049	Jul 10, 2014 3:26:47 PM	00:12.66 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 D' B D L F R' F2 D F' L2 D' F
6048	Jul 10, 2014 3:26:25 PM	00:09.42 R2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 U B2 D F2 R B2 R' B' D U' L' B2 L2
6047	Jul 10, 2014 3:25:49 PM	00:12.37 D' B2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B D L' D2 L U L' U' L' U2
6046	Jul 10, 2014 3:25:27 PM	00:10.82 B2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 U2 B' R2 D U' R' U' R2 U B' F2 U2
6045	Jul 10, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:12.31 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 F' R2 B D2 L B2 D F2 D B2 R2
6044	Jul 10, 2014 3:24:25 PM	00:13.21 F2 U B2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U R B R F' L2 D' B D2 L F'
6043	Jul 10, 2014 3:23:58 PM	00:14.47 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D U' R' D' R L2 B' L' D' U' R B L
6042	Jul 10, 2014 3:23:31 PM	00:14.10 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 U B L' F D' B D' R F2 U'
6041	Jul 10, 2014 3:23:11 PM	00:10.96 R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B' D B2 R U' B2 U' F' R' F U'
6040	Jul 10, 2014 3:21:40 PM	00:13.38 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F' R' B' U2 F2 D B2 F U' L'
6039	Jul 10, 2014 3:20:21 PM	00:13.43 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 D B2 U' R F2 U L' U2 R2 F' U B2 U'
6038	Jul 10, 2014 3:18:53 PM	00:12.46 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D L' U' B U' F2 U R2 D' R' L
6037	Jul 10, 2014 3:18:27 PM	00:12.15 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 U' L' R2 B' R2 U B2 D' F' L D U2
6036	Jul 10, 2014 3:18:05 PM	00:12.93 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U R B2 U R2 D2 B' R L F D'
6035	Jul 10, 2014 3:17:37 PM	00:14.05 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R2 F U' B' R' F2 R' F R2 D' U
6034	Jul 10, 2014 3:17:14 PM	00:11.71 D' F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U2 B' L' B F' R U2 L B R2 L2
6033	Jul 10, 2014 3:16:49 PM	00:13.18 L2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 D F2 D B' F2 D' L' D2 R' F' U R' L U2
6032	Jul 10, 2014 3:16:23 PM	00:11.34 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U R2 D' U' L' D2 B' U' R2 B2 R D B' D2
6031	Jul 10, 2014 3:15:58 PM	00:12.13 D F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 U' L U2 B D2 F' R2 L U2 R F'
6030	Jul 10, 2014 3:15:33 PM	00:12.29 F2 U' L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 L' F U F2 R' D' U B2 U2 R'
6029	Jul 10, 2014 3:14:17 PM	00:10.62 U B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R' B L2 D' L' B2 U2 L U' F' U2
6028	Jul 10, 2014 3:13:36 PM	00:14.43 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L U L2 F L' B R' L2 B L U'
6027	Jul 10, 2014 3:13:02 PM	00:10.81 U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' B2 U' R U2 R2 U' L B2 L F' R2
6026	Jul 10, 2014 3:12:34 PM	00:12.38 U F2 D L2 U2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L' B' R L2 D F2 R B2 L' U'
6025	Jul 10, 2014 3:12:12 PM	00:10.29 D' F2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F D F2 R' B D2 R D2 B2 U2
6024	Jul 10, 2014 3:11:11 PM	00:15.61 L2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 F' R' F2 U' L F2 L' B' U L2 U2
6023	Jul 10, 2014 3:10:46 PM	00:11.26 D' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 L D' R2 D' F2 D' U B' D' B'
6022	Jul 10, 2014 3:09:43 PM	00:12.59 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U R2 L2 B' F U L U B U' R D2 L2
6021	Jul 10, 2014 3:08:58 PM	00:12.27 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 U' B' R2 D' B' U F2 L D L D' U'
6020	Jul 10, 2014 3:08:26 PM	00:11.48 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D U R' D L2 B' L2 F2 D B R F' U'
6019	Jul 10, 2014 3:08:01 PM	00:13.02 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U' R' U' R2 F' L' B R D' B2 R2 U
6018	Jul 10, 2014 3:07:40 PM	00:10.68 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R F L' D' R U2 F2 U' B' U2
6017	Jul 10, 2014 3:07:04 PM	00:11.76 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 L' D2 F D R L B' R2 L B2 U'
6016	Jul 10, 2014 3:06:36 PM	00:10.59 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B' U2 L2 D' B F R U' L' F D'
6015	Jul 10, 2014 3:06:02 PM	00:12.80 U B2 U' F2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 R D U2 R2 U' F R' B' L D' U2
6014	Jul 10, 2014 3:05:39 PM	00:11.34 R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 U R L2 B' F L' B L2 D' U2 L' U'
6013	Jul 10, 2014 3:05:16 PM	00:11.68 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 L B U' B2 U2 L' U B' F' L'
6012	Jul 10, 2014 3:04:53 PM	00:13.02 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F' U2 L F2 R' U2 B D' L D U2
6011	Jul 10, 2014 3:04:29 PM	00:11.91 D B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R U' B' F D2 U L U2 L' F2 U2
6010	Jul 10, 2014 3:03:52 PM	00:13.93 D' L2 D B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D B R2 F' U R F2 D U B D2
6009	Jul 10, 2014 3:03:03 PM	00:14.14 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 L' B2 F D' U' B L2 D B' R
6008	Jul 10, 2014 3:02:38 PM	00:14.82 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' L D L' D2 F' L' B' D' F' R2 L'
6007	Jul 10, 2014 3:02:14 PM	00:15.02 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 U L' D R' B D' R2 B' R F2 D
6006	Jul 10, 2014 3:01:49 PM	00:10.98 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U R2 L2 U2 L D2 L D U2 L' F2 D' B' U'
6005	Jul 10, 2014 3:01:26 PM	00:11.71 D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R' F' D R L B2 R2 D U L
6004	Jul 10, 2014 3:01:05 PM	00:12.26 B2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' F' D R2 F2 R' B2 D U2 F' R'
6003	Jul 10, 2014 3:00:40 PM	00:13.19 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R B D2 U L U' B' D F U2 R'
6002	Jul 10, 2014 3:00:13 PM	00:13.18 R2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 D' R' U2 L2 F U2 F' R F' R' U'
6001	Jul 10, 2014 2:59:26 PM	00:12.32 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B' D' R2 F' D' R D2 F D' U2
6000	Jul 10, 2014 2:58:54 PM	00:10.81 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' L' U' F D L' B2 R2 F D R2
5999	Jul 10, 2014 2:58:35 PM	00:10.59 B2 F2 D F2 D U L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R U' L2 D L2 B' D2 U' B2 R' U2
5998	Jul 10, 2014 2:57:58 PM	00:10.81 D U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 U L B R' F' R' D' F2 L2 D' R2 U'
5997	Jul 10, 2014 2:57:33 PM	00:14.22 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R F' D' F D U L D F2
5996	Jul 10, 2014 2:57:05 PM	00:15.07 L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U L F2 D' B' U' F' R' D U2 R'
5995	Jul 10, 2014 2:56:38 PM	00:14.58 U B2 D' U L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B D' L2 F' R' B2 U2 B U' B' D2
5994	Jul 10, 2014 2:55:55 PM	00:14.49 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U R2 B' L F D2 L B D2 U R' B
5993	Jul 10, 2014 2:55:33 PM	00:10.85 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U B' R2 D2 R F L' U F2 D' U'
5992	Jul 10, 2014 2:55:10 PM	00:11.74 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 B' U F U2 L' U2 F R2 B2 D'
5991	Jul 10, 2014 2:54:46 PM	00:11.62 B2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 D' L2 U2 F' L' F' R' B2 L' U' L' F' U'
5990	Jul 10, 2014 2:54:15 PM	00:11.62 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L' D2 B D B L2 U2 B2 U
5989	Jul 10, 2014 2:53:52 PM	00:11.38 U F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U R2 D' B L' B D' F L F2 U' L B2 D'
5988	Jul 10, 2014 2:53:27 PM	00:12.96 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D U L2 F2 U' B2 L' D' F L2 U' F L D2 U2 F2 U
5987	Jul 10, 2014 2:53:05 PM	00:10.96 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D2 B' R U F' R2 U' R L' U2
5986	Jul 10, 2014 2:52:40 PM	00:12.26 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 D R2 B' R U2 B F D L2 D B2 D2 U'
5985	Jul 10, 2014 2:52:16 PM	00:10.93 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D' B F2 U2 F' D2 R' U' R' U' L U
5984	Jul 10, 2014 2:51:21 PM	00:12.18 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U L' B L2 D' F U L2 F' R B2 L2
5983	Jul 10, 2014 2:50:55 PM	00:14.05 U' F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' L2 U' R' U2 L' D' L' F' L2 D2
5982	Jul 10, 2014 2:50:31 PM	00:12.74 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 D' B' R L' B R' F' R' D U2 R'
5981	Jul 10, 2014 2:50:10 PM	00:10.49 D2 B2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' B' L U' L D' U' F D2 F2 D' U2
5980	Jul 10, 2014 2:49:36 PM	00:10.65 D' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 B R' U' L2 U' L B D B'
5979	Jul 10, 2014 2:49:15 PM	00:12.10 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D2 F2 U' F D' F' R' B R2 B2 D' R'
5978	Jul 10, 2014 2:48:54 PM	00:11.48 U B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F D B U' R2 L' F2 R' U' R' U'
5977	Jul 10, 2014 2:48:28 PM	00:10.59 L2 D F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L' B L2 B R F L2 U B' R U'
5976	Jul 10, 2014 2:48:06 PM	00:11.93 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U' L D' F U2 L B' D F2 U L U'
5975	Jul 10, 2014 2:44:34 PM	00:12.19 D2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R D2 B U2 R2 U' F L D B U
5974	Jul 10, 2014 2:44:05 PM	00:15.66 L2 D B2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F R' U L2 U2 F2 L' D' B' L2 U'
5973	Jul 10, 2014 2:43:42 PM	00:12.76 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 U' B L' U' B2 L B2 R' U F' R' U'
5972	Jul 10, 2014 2:43:22 PM	00:10.95 F2 D' L2 D R2 U L2 D2 U' F2 U R' U' B' F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F L2 U'
5971	Jul 10, 2014 2:42:42 PM	00:12.26 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 R' U' F' U2 R' U' B2 L2 U2
5970	Jul 10, 2014 2:42:20 PM	00:11.29 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B L' B U' R F' D' F' R2 U'
5969	Jul 10, 2014 2:41:47 PM	00:11.43 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L D' R' D' B2 L' U'
5968	Jul 10, 2014 2:41:23 PM	00:14.50 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 R' L' U' B R' B' R2 U2 F2 R2
5967	Jul 10, 2014 2:41:02 PM	00:09.32 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D F2 L D' F2 L' F D F R B D2
5966	Jul 10, 2014 2:40:39 PM	00:14.19 B2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U F2 D2 L2 B U L' F2 R2 F R U2 F2 D U'
5965	Jul 10, 2014 2:40:08 PM	00:10.57 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 D R2 D B U2 B2 L F2 D L B' L F D2
5964	Jul 10, 2014 2:39:34 PM	00:12.04 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 B2 L D2 F U R D' U F D B L' U'
5963	Jul 10, 2014 2:39:11 PM	00:12.38 R2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B' L D' B' L' U2 L' B F2 D U
5962	Jul 10, 2014 2:38:37 PM	00:13.80 D B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 U' F' D B2 R2 U B L B' L U'
5961	Jul 10, 2014 2:38:01 PM	00:14.72 F2 U L2 F2 D U R2 F2 D R2 L2 B L' B U' L2 B' R' F D L' U2
5960	Jul 10, 2014 2:37:37 PM	00:13.15 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 U R' D' B2 L' B' D R L F' R U'
5959	Jul 10, 2014 2:36:55 PM	00:11.37 B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R D' F' D' R2 U F' D' U' F L'
5958	Jul 10, 2014 2:36:25 PM	00:12.83 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U2 F' D' U2 L B2 F R F U2 B'
5957	Jul 10, 2014 2:35:13 PM	00:12.60 U2 L2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 D L2 D2 F R2 D' B U L' F2 R F' D2 U
5956	Jul 10, 2014 2:34:47 PM	00:13.72 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D F R' B2 R2 F U' B U F
5955	Jul 10, 2014 2:34:17 PM	00:12.46 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D' U2 F U' R L2 F2 U L B' R B' U'
5954	Jul 10, 2014 2:33:55 PM	00:09.98 U2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 U F L B L' B2 L' D' U
5953	Jul 10, 2014 2:33:31 PM	00:13.08 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D R2 B' L B' L2 D F L' U R2 D2
5952	Jul 10, 2014 2:32:33 PM	00:12.07 D B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R' D R2 U L' D B2 F' R L2
5951	Jul 10, 2014 2:32:04 PM	00:13.68 L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 U' R B U2 R' D U2 L2 D L' D' U'
5950	Jul 10, 2014 2:31:39 PM	00:14.58 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' B F' D' R L U' L' U' F'
5949	Jul 10, 2014 2:31:03 PM	00:11.13 B2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D U' F2 U2 L' B U' B2 R' F'
5948	Jul 10, 2014 2:30:37 PM	00:13.99 D' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' U' B2 U' F L2 B' U F2 D2 U2 L' D' F' D
5947	Jul 10, 2014 2:29:54 PM	00:10.90 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' F' B2 U' B2 R' B' R2 F' U L
5946	Jul 10, 2014 2:29:30 PM	00:12.82 D' L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 U R' U2 B' R2 F' L' B U2 R' D' L'
5945	Jul 10, 2014 2:29:07 PM	00:13.38 R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L' B' D2 F' U R2 U' L U L2 U2
5944	Jul 10, 2014 2:28:43 PM	00:13.08 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 F' D' U' L' D' B' R L' F L2 D2
5943	Jul 10, 2014 2:28:21 PM	00:11.32 R2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U B2 U F' U2 L' U' R F D F L2 D' L
5942	Jul 10, 2014 2:27:50 PM	00:13.74 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D L' F D' R D B D' R L' U L2
5941	Jul 10, 2014 2:27:26 PM	00:12.44 F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D' L' B L2 D2 B' R B' U B2 L2
5940	Jul 10, 2014 2:27:03 PM	00:13.15 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R F' U' R2 F' L B' F L' B2 U2
5939	Jul 10, 2014 2:26:32 PM	00:13.35 D F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R' B F R' D L2 F' D L2 B' U'
5938	Jul 10, 2014 2:24:28 PM	00:12.52 B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B L' D' R' D2 L2 U' F' D' R'
5937	Jul 10, 2014 2:24:03 PM	00:14.63 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 F' L U' L B' R2 B' L' U' R' D'
5936	Jul 10, 2014 2:23:15 PM	00:14.66 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D' B' L' B' F D2 L' D2 U2 R' U
5935	Jul 10, 2014 2:22:54 PM	00:11.04 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B' U2 L D' U' R U F' R U2
5934	Jul 10, 2014 2:22:33 PM	00:10.82 D' U R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' B' U2 R U B2 D F R' F D U
5933	Jul 10, 2014 2:22:01 PM	00:11.91 D2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F D L' F2 R2 B' D L B' U2
5932	Jul 10, 2014 2:21:41 PM	00:11.79 D R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D L U B2 D' R2 D2 F R B2 D2 U
5931	Jul 10, 2014 2:21:17 PM	00:12.96 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B R' B' D' B U2 B' U' B R' U L'
5930	Jul 10, 2014 2:20:49 PM	00:14.46 D2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' B F2 L B2 F R F U' R U2
5929	Jul 10, 2014 2:20:25 PM	00:11.54 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 D' B' U R B L U R2 F' L' B' U
5928	Jul 10, 2014 2:19:10 PM	00:12.23 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 U2 F2 R2 U R F2 L2 D L F D2 R B U2
5927	Jul 10, 2014 2:17:52 PM	00:12.10 R2 U R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' L B' R D' L2 F' U L2 B' U
5926	Jul 10, 2014 2:17:27 PM	00:12.97 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' L' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' D L' D
5925	Jul 10, 2014 2:17:04 PM	00:12.13 U F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U' R F U' B R F2 L D2 U R U2
5924	Jul 9, 2014 10:19:23 PM	00:12.73 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 R' B D' U2 B D' L' U' F' D' R2
5923	Jul 9, 2014 10:18:08 PM	00:11.88 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R B2 D2 F' D2 U R D F D2 L
5922	Jul 9, 2014 10:17:41 PM	00:11.73 D2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U B' F' U' R U' B' U F L' B2
5921	Jul 9, 2014 10:17:07 PM	00:12.61 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 B F' U L' B' F' R' B' L2 U2 F2
5920	Jul 9, 2014 10:01:40 PM	00:13.99 U' L2 D B2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B' R' F' L B D B' L
5919	Jul 9, 2014 10:01:07 PM	00:12.90 U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 R' D' F U' R B' L2 U R2 U2
5918	Jul 9, 2014 10:00:36 PM	00:13.12 U F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 F D' B' U' B' L B2 D' U2 L2 U'
5917	Jul 9, 2014 10:00:10 PM	00:13.19 R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F L' D' L2 U' F R L' F2 L2
5916	Jul 9, 2014 9:59:04 PM	00:11.80 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D R' B U L' F R' L B F2 L' D2
5915	Jul 9, 2014 9:58:29 PM	00:14.57 D' B2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F' L B' F' R' D F' U' F' D U2
5914	Jul 9, 2014 9:57:58 PM	00:14.89 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B L B2 F D' L F U2 F' R2 D'
5913	Jul 9, 2014 9:57:32 PM	00:11.97 D2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L' D' L F2 R B' F' L2 U B D'
5912	Jul 9, 2014 9:56:53 PM	00:11.99 F2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U L2 F2 R B D2 F' D F' L' U2 B R' U'
5911	Jul 9, 2014 9:56:02 PM	00:12.83 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 F U F2 R' L' F' L' D' B' L2 D
5910	Jul 9, 2014 9:55:38 PM	00:11.94 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' R2 B' D U' R' L' F D2 L' D' F2
5909	Jul 9, 2014 9:54:08 PM	00:12.15 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D L B2 R' D B L' B R' B' U
5908	Jul 9, 2014 9:53:10 PM	00:16.57 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F' B2 R2 D2 L' D2 L U2 B' D' U'
5907	Jul 9, 2014 9:52:05 PM	00:13.06 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U2 B' R F R' U B' R' F2 U L' U2
5906	Jul 9, 2014 9:51:40 PM	00:13.64 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' R U L F2 L' U' B U2 F' L2
5905	Jul 9, 2014 9:51:09 PM	00:16.01 D B2 D U2 R2 U B2 U R2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 B' R' D2 U' R2 D' U
5904	Jul 9, 2014 9:50:45 PM	00:12.18 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L U R2 B2 F' U' R B D2 L D'
5903	Jul 9, 2014 9:50:14 PM	00:11.12 U R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U B' U2 B R' L2 F2 D L' U'
5902	Jul 9, 2014 9:49:16 PM	00:12.71 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F' L F2 L U' L2 U B' D2 B2 R'
5901	Jul 9, 2014 9:48:43 PM	00:12.52 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' D' L' U2 L' B R' D B F' D'
5900	Jul 9, 2014 9:48:09 PM	00:13.41 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 U L2 F U2 F2 R L2 D2 B2 D' F' R
5899	Jul 9, 2014 9:47:24 PM	00:11.09 B2 U L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F R2 D' B' U2 F2 L' B D'
5898	Jul 9, 2014 9:46:56 PM	00:12.48 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L B' U L2 D R' L' B L2 D2 U
5897	Jul 9, 2014 9:45:41 PM	00:12.84 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 R' F L' B2 R B2 D2 U2 B' U
5896	Jul 9, 2014 9:45:15 PM	00:12.57 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D F2 R2 B' R L' D B' L B' F R2 L2
5895	Jul 9, 2014 9:44:56 PM	00:10.40 F2 D U' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 U' R' L U R F U' B' F' R'
5894	Jul 9, 2014 9:44:29 PM	00:12.39 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' B2 F' L' B' U' L2 D
5893	Jul 9, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:10.96 F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F D2 F2 R L2 D R L' U B D2
5892	Jul 9, 2014 9:43:26 PM	00:11.07 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B' D U2 B' D B D U' L
5891	Jul 9, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.84 R2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D L F' U F R' B' D U R2 B2
5890	Jul 9, 2014 9:37:32 PM	00:12.04 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F' D' B2 D R L2 D' L U' F L
5889	Jul 9, 2014 9:36:54 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 D L' D U' L2 D' R' D' F' L' B
5888	Jul 9, 2014 9:36:31 PM	00:11.34 B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 F D2 R' U' L' B' L' D2 B F U'
5887	Jul 9, 2014 9:35:48 PM	00:14.63 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D B' U R F2 U L U' F2 L' U'
5886	Jul 9, 2014 9:35:25 PM	00:09.18 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 R' B2 U2 F' D B' L2 D' L' F2 L'
5885	Jul 9, 2014 9:35:01 PM	00:11.81 D L2 D R2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 R' U2 L2 B' R' F' U' L' F2
5884	Jul 9, 2014 9:33:51 PM	00:11.78 R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 B' L2 F' L U' F2 R U' L F'
5883	Jul 9, 2014 9:33:11 PM	00:13.32 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 F L B' F' R U' L2 D L2 B' L2
5882	Jul 9, 2014 9:32:26 PM	00:12.37 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U L2 F2 U F2 L2 B' U R2 B2 F' R' F' U2 L' U'
5881	Jul 9, 2014 9:31:54 PM	00:12.20 L2 D B2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B L F' R B2 F U' B2 R D' B
5880	Jul 9, 2014 9:31:25 PM	00:15.56 L2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U L D B' F D B R' L2 F' R
5879	Jul 9, 2014 9:29:57 PM	00:12.77 D2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F' R2 L F2 R F2 U F' R B L'
5878	Jul 9, 2014 9:29:03 PM	00:14.09 B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 B U B2 D2 L F D R' L' D2 B'
5877	Jul 9, 2014 9:28:33 PM	00:12.70 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B' R' B2 L2 F U' L U L' B2 U2
5876	Jul 9, 2014 9:27:43 PM	00:13.62 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F R U' B' F2 R F R2 L B'
5875	Jul 9, 2014 9:27:09 PM	00:12.75 B2 U F2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 L B2 U F R2 D U F D2 L
5874	Jul 9, 2014 9:26:45 PM	00:14.72 U' B2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 U R' L F D2 R U B' D R' L' U'
5873	Jul 9, 2014 9:26:07 PM	00:11.60 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R F' R' U' L' D L2 B' F' R' L U2
5872	Jul 9, 2014 9:25:23 PM	00:16.29 D F2 D F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F2 D B D2 F' D R2 U L' D2 F' R U'
5871	Jul 9, 2014 9:25:00 PM	00:11.27 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 U R D' F2 U B U' F' U' B' F2
5870	Jul 9, 2014 9:23:27 PM	00:11.73 F2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B' L' F D' U2 R2 U F2 R' B
5869	Jul 9, 2014 9:22:45 PM	00:11.58 L2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D' U F2 L' D U B' R2 F2 L' F D R' U
5868	Jul 9, 2014 9:22:23 PM	00:09.99 U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2 L' B U F2 R F2 R2 D' B L2 U'
5867	Jul 9, 2014 9:21:46 PM	00:12.42 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F2 R D2 U L2 D B' R B' F L' U2
5866	Jul 9, 2014 9:21:16 PM	00:14.02 R2 F2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 U R U' R' F' L' B D F' U' R
5865	Jul 9, 2014 9:20:37 PM	00:11.39 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U B' L B' D U B R2 L2 B'
5864	Jul 9, 2014 9:19:54 PM	00:11.49 R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 B L2 U2 L U' F' L B R D2 U
5863	Jul 9, 2014 9:19:25 PM	00:16.28 D2 L2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B' R' F D U L2 B2 D B' U
5862	Jul 9, 2014 9:19:02 PM	00:12.28 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 D' B' U' B2 R L D' L2 F R U'
5861	Jul 9, 2014 9:18:37 PM	00:12.31 D R2 D F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L' F D2 L' U R' D' U L'
5860	Jul 9, 2014 9:18:16 PM	00:10.69 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U R' U' B2 D U2 R L B' U' B' F
5859	Jul 9, 2014 9:17:50 PM	00:11.94 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 R U' F' U2 R B D' L U F' U'
5858	Jul 9, 2014 9:16:30 PM	00:12.01 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L2 F' B2 D' R D2 F R L' B D2 U
5857	Jul 9, 2014 9:15:44 PM	00:12.85 B2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 B' R' U2 F' L' B F D' L F2 D2
5856	Jul 9, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:11.51 D B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 L B' R' B D2 F D L2 B U'
5855	Jul 9, 2014 9:14:38 PM	00:12.42 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D B' L2 U2 L2 F L D R B' L' U
5854	Jul 9, 2014 9:14:13 PM	00:12.42 D L2 U R2 U F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B' R D' B2 D F2 R2 U' F' D2
5853	Jul 9, 2014 9:13:44 PM	00:12.03 B2 L2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U L2 U' L' F U' R2 L' F' U' R' L B' U'
5852	Jul 9, 2014 9:13:16 PM	00:15.60 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R F L B' U F D2 L2 B' U B2 U2
5851	Jul 9, 2014 9:12:51 PM	00:13.03 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D' U' L2 F' R D' F L' D' U
5850	Jul 9, 2014 9:12:25 PM	00:13.50 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F D2 R D2 L' U R' U2 B' F'
5849	Jul 9, 2014 9:12:00 PM	00:13.66 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B U' L D2 B' L' B D' F' L2 D'
5848	Jul 9, 2014 9:11:36 PM	00:12.09 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 B R U2 B2 F2 U' R' U2 L2 U
5847	Jul 9, 2014 9:11:06 PM	00:15.39 B2 U L2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' R B' U' F2 D U2 R B' D2
5846	Jul 9, 2014 9:10:24 PM	00:10.48 D B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 U' R' D R' L2 D' B D B F'
5845	Jul 9, 2014 9:09:52 PM	00:12.04 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D F2 R' U B2 L' U2 F' R L D U2
5844	Jul 9, 2014 9:09:29 PM	00:11.22 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 L' F2 L F R' U2 L U' R B U'
5843	Jul 9, 2014 9:09:04 PM	00:10.80 L2 F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U R2 D' R2 B' D2 R L' U' F' U B2 R2 D2 U'
5842	Jul 9, 2014 9:08:39 PM	00:14.97 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U R' F2 U' R L2 B U2 F' R F'
5841	Jul 9, 2014 9:08:14 PM	00:12.28 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' B' D R2 L B D' U F L2
5840	Jul 9, 2014 9:07:41 PM	00:12.40 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D2 L' U L B D' U R B2 R' F U'
5839	Jul 9, 2014 9:07:19 PM	00:10.77 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 D F D' B' L B2 U2 B' U' R' B
5838	Jul 9, 2014 9:06:58 PM	00:10.59 U' R2 U B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 F' R' B U F2 U2 B2 D' L U2
5837	Jul 9, 2014 9:06:31 PM	00:11.81 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 L' U' R B2 U B R2 F' U' L'
5836	Jul 9, 2014 9:06:05 PM	00:12.92 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' L2 B2 R' B F2 L' F U2 B D2 F2 R2 U2
5835	Jul 9, 2014 9:05:42 PM	00:11.55 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B' R D F D L F' U2 B U2
5834	Jul 9, 2014 9:05:21 PM	00:11.11 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' D' F R' L' U' F' D R2 F'
5833	Jul 9, 2014 9:03:58 PM	00:12.26 D R2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U L2 D2 U' R' D' L B' R F D' U2 F U'
5832	Jul 9, 2014 9:03:26 PM	00:11.97 B2 U L2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 F U' L2 B' D' U' F D2 L' D2 U2
5831	Jul 9, 2014 9:02:58 PM	00:11.92 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 D' F' D2 U' B' R' B' L
5830	Jul 9, 2014 9:01:58 PM	00:12.07 U' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 D U' L' B' R' D2 F' R D2 R2 L U
5829	Jul 9, 2014 9:00:42 PM	00:11.16 D2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' L' B2 U' R B' U L' B' R D' U
5828	Jul 9, 2014 8:59:56 PM	00:14.79 D' B2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 B L U R2 D' B D B2 U2
5827	Jul 9, 2014 8:59:33 PM	00:12.36 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U R' D2 R' U B' D R2 L2 D' B
5826	Jul 9, 2014 8:58:57 PM	00:13.38 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U R L2 B D' B' L' F' U B L'
5825	Jul 9, 2014 8:58:19 PM	00:12.06 D' F2 R2 D F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' F2 L' U2 F' D' L2 U R' U' L2 U2
5824	Jul 9, 2014 8:57:52 PM	00:13.51 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 U B' L2 B2 R U' B D' F' U'
5823	Jul 9, 2014 8:57:27 PM	00:13.26 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 B' L B2 D F L2
5822	Jul 9, 2014 8:56:59 PM	00:09.96 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L' U B D' B2 F' U L U
5821	Jul 9, 2014 8:55:06 PM	00:09.75 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 D2 F R2 F D' B2 D2 L D' L2 D'
5820	Jul 9, 2014 8:54:45 PM	00:11.57 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U B' R2 D' F2 L B L2 B2 F' R L'
5819	Jul 9, 2014 8:54:02 PM	00:14.23 B2 U' R2 U B2 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 F L U' B F L F2 R2 L2 D' U2
5818	Jul 9, 2014 8:53:25 PM	00:12.89 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F' R2 F2 D B' L2 U' R' L' U'
5817	Jul 9, 2014 8:52:56 PM	00:11.78 R2 F2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F D2 L' U B2 R2 U B2 R' L2 U'
5816	Jul 9, 2014 7:06:12 PM	00:13.39 R2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 R L2 D' B' R2 D' U2 R2 F R U'
5815	Jul 9, 2014 7:05:45 PM	00:12.77 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U F2 U F2 D' L2 F' L B D F' L B R' B' F U
5814	Jul 9, 2014 7:05:23 PM	00:11.13 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F' D' F R B' L' F' U' R B2 U'
5813	Jul 9, 2014 7:05:00 PM	00:12.86 L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 L D2 R B' R L' F L D' R' U'
5812	Jul 9, 2014 7:04:35 PM	00:13.70 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' R' B2 L' U B U2 B2 U B' L
5811	Jul 9, 2014 7:04:15 PM	00:10.41 L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F R' B D F' L' B' U F L U
5810	Jul 9, 2014 7:03:55 PM	00:11.64 R2 U R2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' F D' B2 U' B' U2 F' R L F' U'
5809	Jul 9, 2014 7:03:32 PM	00:10.64 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 F U B2 D L U2 B2 R2 F'
5808	Jul 9, 2014 7:02:36 PM	00:11.13 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U R B' F' R' D' F U' R' B R' U'
5807	Jul 9, 2014 7:02:08 PM	00:15.06 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 U F2 U F2 L2 F2 L' D2 U R2 D R' F' U2 R F' U'
5806	Jul 9, 2014 7:01:43 PM	00:10.77 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' L' U2 R F R' D2 F D B' D' U
5805	Jul 9, 2014 7:01:20 PM	00:12.32 U L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D U L' B' D' R' F R B U' B' L' B
5804	Jul 9, 2014 7:00:57 PM	00:13.41 U F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R' L D B' F R F U2 R L' U'
5803	Jul 9, 2014 7:00:36 PM	00:11.07 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B U2 L' U F' U B2 L U B2 U'
5802	Jul 9, 2014 7:00:13 PM	00:12.05 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D L F' R' U' R2 B R2 L' U'
5801	Jul 9, 2014 6:59:49 PM	00:11.83 L2 D L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 L2 B D' F2 D' B' R2 B2 R' F' D'
5800	Jul 9, 2014 6:59:25 PM	00:13.43 B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 D2 U' B2 D2 U' R' B D R D2 U B' U R B' U'
5799	Jul 9, 2014 6:58:56 PM	00:12.92 D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F U R2 D U' F2 R' D2 F' L2 U
5798	Jul 9, 2014 6:58:31 PM	00:12.58 B2 D F2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L' F' U2 B D B2 D L' D' U
5797	Jul 9, 2014 6:57:51 PM	00:13.47 U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U B2 L U B F' U2 B2 F2 R' D' U'
5796	Jul 9, 2014 6:56:53 PM	00:09.97 L2 U R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R' B' L U2 R L2 B' F' L D'
5795	Jul 9, 2014 6:56:34 PM	00:09.91 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B' L' U' F' R D2 L' B' L D
5794	Jul 9, 2014 6:56:13 PM	00:12.52 F2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 R2 F R' L D U' F D2 B U' R2 F2
5793	Jul 9, 2014 6:55:41 PM	00:11.43 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' F R2 B' U R' F' L2 F' L' D U
5792	Jul 9, 2014 6:55:17 PM	00:11.93 F2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 L F' L2 B' R' B2 U' F U' R'
5791	Jul 9, 2014 6:54:50 PM	00:13.11 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' B' D' L2 D L D' L F' R2 D'
5790	Jul 9, 2014 6:54:23 PM	00:09.81 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 D2 R' L' B U' L D' R' L
5789	Jul 9, 2014 6:53:55 PM	00:14.02 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L' B' U R' D2 L D U2 B2 D2
5788	Jul 9, 2014 6:53:10 PM	00:11.78 B2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L U' L2 B D U' F2 R L D' U
5787	Jul 9, 2014 6:52:43 PM	00:12.36 B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U B2 U B' R' D2 L B L' B F2 R U2
5786	Jul 9, 2014 6:52:22 PM	00:11.10 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' L2 D U' B' U F' U2 L' U F2 L2 F R U'
5785	Jul 9, 2014 6:51:59 PM	00:13.05 R2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L' D' L B F D B R' D2 U'
5784	Jul 9, 2014 6:51:37 PM	00:11.83 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D R' B D B2 L U' F L B2 L2
5783	Jul 9, 2014 6:51:17 PM	00:12.09 U R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 R' U B2 L' B U' L U2 L' U
5782	Jul 9, 2014 6:50:53 PM	00:13.21 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F' D' R L F' D2 L B R' D
5781	Jul 9, 2014 6:50:26 PM	00:10.69 D U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' F' R L2 F' R' F R2 D L'
5780	Jul 9, 2014 6:50:01 PM	00:11.49 U2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' B2 R2 B' L2 U R2 D2 L B' F2 D' R L'
5779	Jul 9, 2014 6:49:38 PM	00:12.22 L2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L' F' R2 F' L' U R2 L2 D2 L'
5778	Jul 9, 2014 6:49:12 PM	00:14.37 L2 U B2 U R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B' R F D R B2 D2 R' L' F' D2
5777	Jul 9, 2014 6:48:48 PM	00:13.71 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U F2 D2 L' B2 D R B' L2 B2 F' R L U'
5776	Jul 9, 2014 6:48:29 PM	00:09.99 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' R' F2 D L' B' F R' B L' U'
5775	Jul 9, 2014 6:48:05 PM	00:14.84 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 B L D' R L B' F' L' D2 U
5774	Jul 9, 2014 6:47:47 PM	00:09.73 D' R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 L2 D' U2 B' R' B F' U L2 D'
5773	Jul 9, 2014 6:46:34 PM	00:11.72 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 U R2 B' F' D F U2 B' U'
5772	Jul 9, 2014 6:45:55 PM	00:11.67 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' R' L D' R2 B D2 B2 F' U F U2
5771	Jul 9, 2014 6:45:18 PM	00:12.07 F2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U R L2 U' R2 F' L' D B2 L' D2 B'
5770	Jul 9, 2014 6:44:48 PM	00:09.65 R2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U R' B2 D' L F R L B2 R F2 U2
5769	Jul 9, 2014 6:43:33 PM	00:11.59 B2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R' B' D' L D' F' R' B2 D2 R2
5768	Jul 9, 2014 6:42:31 PM	00:12.75 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R L D' B2 L U' F' R B' F U
5767	Jul 9, 2014 6:41:58 PM	00:13.42 R2 D' R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B' D' B U' F2 R' F' L2 B' L U
5766	Jul 9, 2014 6:41:23 PM	00:09.87 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B L2 U' F D2 R' D' U L' B2
5765	Jul 9, 2014 6:41:03 PM	00:10.75 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U L2 B R' L2 B' L F' R B R2 U2
5764	Jul 9, 2014 6:38:45 PM	00:10.19 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L' D F U' F' R B' D2 F D U
5763	Jul 9, 2014 6:38:21 PM	00:11.98 D' L2 D R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F' U' L D' F2 U' F' R' U2 F2 D
5762	Jul 9, 2014 6:37:45 PM	00:12.38 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R F D2 B2 L B F2 L2 F' R'
5761	Jul 9, 2014 6:37:05 PM	00:12.17 D2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 U R2 D' F U B L B2 R' F2 D' L2 B
5760	Jul 9, 2014 6:36:36 PM	00:09.66 L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R' B R L D' B F2 U R L' D
5759	Jul 9, 2014 6:36:09 PM	00:09.67 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' B L' F' R' D' B2 D' R' F
5758	Jul 9, 2014 6:35:45 PM	00:13.08 L2 U' L2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' L' B' R D2 L U2 F D U'
5757 Jul 9, 2014 6:35:14 PM	00:17.76 L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 L' F L D2 L B R2 L2 U' L U'
5756	Jul 9, 2014 6:34:53 PM	00:11.70 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' U R2 F2 U2 B2 L' B' R' F L' F2 L' D' B' L2
5755	Jul 9, 2014 6:33:59 PM	00:14.32 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U F R U2 F U' B D U' B F U'
5754	Jul 9, 2014 6:33:12 PM	00:13.83 B2 U2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 L' U' F D2 U L' D' R L' B' U2
5753	Jul 9, 2014 6:32:33 PM	00:13.60 F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U R' U B L' B D U R2 B D2 U'
5752	Jul 9, 2014 6:31:59 PM	00:13.24 U L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U F' D' L U2 F2 U R' B' R' L2 U'
5751	Jul 9, 2014 6:31:30 PM	00:12.87 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D R F R2 F2 U B L' F2 D' L2
5750	Jul 9, 2014 6:30:49 PM	00:10.42 L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U' B' R L' U' B2 F R2 U L F' U'
5749	Jul 9, 2014 6:29:58 PM	00:11.98 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R F' L2 U F D2 R U2 F2 D U'
5748	Jul 9, 2014 6:28:43 PM	00:11.58 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 R D2 L' B U R D B2 R
5747	Jul 9, 2014 6:28:05 PM	00:13.04 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R B' L' U' L' U' R' U
5746	Jul 9, 2014 6:27:35 PM	00:12.60 D2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D R B2 U L B R' F D U' L' U'
5745	Jul 9, 2014 6:27:05 PM	00:12.76 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L B' U R L' F L U2
5744	Jul 9, 2014 6:26:40 PM	00:11.97 R2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U L B' U L2 D F D2 B2 R L U'
5743	Jul 9, 2014 6:26:15 PM	00:11.18 B2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 U B2 R D' F2 D B R' F L2 U' L2 D'
5742	Jul 9, 2014 6:25:43 PM	00:08.98 R2 F2 U F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 U' B R' F2 R2 B' F' L' D' B' D' F2
5741	Jul 9, 2014 6:25:19 PM	00:14.87 B2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R' B D F' R B' U' F' D2 F2 U'
5740	Jul 9, 2014 6:24:55 PM	00:12.93 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 L2 B R B2 L B F' R2 D U2 B2 U2
5739	Jul 9, 2014 6:24:27 PM	00:12.86 D' U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U B R D' L B D' R' U2 R' F'
5738	Jul 9, 2014 6:23:59 PM	00:12.95 U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 R' B2 D F' L' D' U2 F' D U F2
5737	Jul 9, 2014 6:23:38 PM	00:11.04 U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 B R B2 U F' D B R U R2 D
5736	Jul 9, 2014 6:22:48 PM	00:12.70	+2	R2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R' F' L B' U' R2 D' F L D2 R2
5735	Jul 9, 2014 6:22:16 PM	00:10.42 D' U L2 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 U' B' R' U2 F' R F2 L2 F2 D F R'
5734	Jul 9, 2014 6:21:34 PM	00:12.07 D2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F U B2 F2 R' D' F D' F' U'
5733	Jul 9, 2014 6:21:11 PM	00:13.43 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U R' U2 L' U' R' F' R U B' L U
5732	Jul 9, 2014 6:20:34 PM	00:11.43 R2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L' B R' U R2 D' L' B2 F2 U'
5731	Jul 9, 2014 6:20:06 PM	00:10.01 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U B' L F2 D' U F' L' U F2 R' U'
5730	Jul 9, 2014 6:19:43 PM	00:10.65 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 L U2 R' U B F2 U B2 L' D2 U2
5729	Jul 9, 2014 6:19:15 PM	00:11.84 F2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' B2 R' L F' R' B' U' F' R2 U2 F2 U'
5728	Jul 9, 2014 6:18:47 PM	00:13.20 B2 U B2 D R2 U B2 U R2 U B2 R D' L F2 D2 B U F R B
5727	Jul 9, 2014 6:18:02 PM	00:11.14 F2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R B U2 L U' F L' D B F' L2
5726	Jul 9, 2014 6:17:18 PM	00:12.10 D B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U' F R B D2 R U' R2 D R D
5725	Jul 9, 2014 6:16:32 PM	00:13.99 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U' R' D R' U R B D F' L' D' U'
5724	Jul 9, 2014 6:16:08 PM	00:10.41 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 D F2 U' B L' B L F' D' U B' L B' U'
5723	Jul 9, 2014 6:15:45 PM	00:12.30 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U2 F L B' D2 L2 U R' D L2 U2
5722	Jul 9, 2014 6:15:25 PM	00:10.38 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 D' R' F' L B D U' F' U F' L' U2
5721	Jul 9, 2014 6:15:02 PM	00:11.87 B2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R B2 F U L F U2 L' U F'
5720	Jul 9, 2014 6:14:39 PM	00:11.63 U' L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U L' B2 D U2 B' U' R' L2 U' R' F
5719	Jul 9, 2014 6:13:57 PM	00:15.93 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' B2 U F2 U B F L2 U' B L' D F D2 F U
5718	Jul 9, 2014 6:13:32 PM	00:09.22 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B' L' U2 B2 D F2 R L' F' R F2
5717	Jul 9, 2014 6:13:01 PM	00:11.63 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L F D F D' R2 D' L' U2
5716	Jul 9, 2014 6:12:34 PM	00:12.09 U2 L2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L' B2 L U' L' B R' D' U' F' D2
5715	Jul 9, 2014 6:12:08 PM	00:17.28 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D' U R U' R F' U B2 D U2 R' D' U'
5714	Jul 9, 2014 6:11:38 PM	00:10.66 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U R B D L F2 R' U' R' F' D'
5713	Jul 9, 2014 6:11:18 PM	00:10.43 D' B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U L D2 F' U' F2 U' F R' U' F'
5712	Jul 9, 2014 6:10:52 PM	00:10.76 R2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B' L2 B R' U2 L' U' F' R' B2 U2
5711	Jul 9, 2014 6:10:06 PM	00:11.56 D2 B2 R2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U' F' U' F' R L D2 F' U' F2 L' D2
5710	Jul 9, 2014 6:09:39 PM	00:12.50 B2 U B2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D U R F2 U B' D2 R2 U' L D L2
5709	Jul 9, 2014 6:09:16 PM	00:10.79	+2	D F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 F R2 L F2 D' U' F' U2 F' U2
5708	Jul 9, 2014 6:08:54 PM	00:11.69 D R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U F' U' R' B2 F L B' F' D' B' U2
5707	Jul 9, 2014 6:08:31 PM	00:11.13 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L' F D2 R F' L' F2 D' B2 R B' U'
5706	Jul 9, 2014 6:08:02 PM	00:11.22 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' L' B' D' U F R2 F R2 L U'
5705	Jul 9, 2014 6:07:27 PM	00:12.63 F2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 B L D' R B2 U' R D' B2 R' U2
5704	Jul 9, 2014 6:07:02 PM	00:13.20 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' L2 F L U' L2 D F U F L' U
5703	Jul 9, 2014 6:06:35 PM	00:13.00 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 U L2 F2 D F' L' F2 R' L2 B' D' U B' U
5702	Jul 9, 2014 6:06:13 PM	00:13.22 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 R' D' R B R2 U' F' L U R2 L2
5701	Jul 9, 2014 6:05:53 PM	00:09.00 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 B' L D U B' R2 F U B U2
5700	Jul 9, 2014 6:05:28 PM	00:09.80 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 B R F L U R2 L F' R2 B2 U2
5699	Jul 9, 2014 6:05:03 PM	00:12.29 R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D' L' U2 R F' R D R' L2 F' R'
5698	Jul 9, 2014 6:04:40 PM	00:13.35 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 U2 B' D' U2 L2 B R' D B F2 L
5697	Jul 9, 2014 6:04:08 PM	00:12.75 B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U F R' B' R B' D L' U F' R' F
5696	Jul 9, 2014 6:03:43 PM	00:13.47 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L B R2 F' R F L B R
5695	Jul 9, 2014 6:03:17 PM	00:13.82 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U B2 U L2 U L B R D' U' F U2 L2 D U'
5694	Jul 9, 2014 6:02:46 PM	00:13.08 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U' B U' R' L' U' L' B' R2 F' D U'
5693	Jul 9, 2014 6:02:12 PM	00:12.22 F2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 U' F' U R2 L' B2 U F' U2 F' D2
5692	Jul 9, 2014 6:01:40 PM	00:13.09 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R L' U R L' F U B R' B2 R'
5691	Jul 9, 2014 6:01:17 PM	00:12.93 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' L' B2 R F' R' D' B R F'
5690	Jul 9, 2014 6:00:43 PM	00:12.15 B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 D B2 U2 L B' D' U L' B' L2 D2 B' F2 D'
5689	Jul 9, 2014 6:00:17 PM	00:13.76 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 D2 L2 F R D B2 R' F U' R' B D2
5688	Jul 9, 2014 5:59:41 PM	00:12.48 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 R' U2 B' U2 L' U2 F2 L D L' U2
5687	Jul 9, 2014 5:59:14 PM	00:14.64 R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D F' L' D' R' B' L B' U2 B2 F'
5686	Jul 9, 2014 5:58:38 PM	00:14.49 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 F' R D F2 L U' F2 D2 B' F U'
5685	Jul 9, 2014 5:58:12 PM	00:10.43 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L' U F' R' B L2 F R U L'
5684	Jul 9, 2014 5:57:50 PM	00:12.99 B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 R2 U F' U2 R' F2 R2 L' D U' R' B'
5683	Jul 9, 2014 5:57:26 PM	00:12.11 F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' B' R' D2 B' F' D' F2 D2 R F U'
5682	Jul 9, 2014 5:56:17 PM	00:11.52 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 U F2 D R L' D' L2 F L F U B' D'
5681	Jul 9, 2014 5:55:44 PM	00:11.73 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 F L' D2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 B' R2
5680	Jul 9, 2014 5:55:17 PM	00:14.09 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 B' L' B2 U B' R L' F U'
5679	Jul 9, 2014 5:54:33 PM	00:12.33 U2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L' U' F U' B L2 F2 R' U2 L
5678	Jul 9, 2014 5:54:10 PM	00:14.22 B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F D U R' L' D U2 F2 R D
5677	Jul 9, 2014 5:53:46 PM	00:11.34 D L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R F' U B U L' D2 L U L D2
5676	Jul 9, 2014 5:53:21 PM	00:14.14 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U B2 D' L2 U' L2 B' D R U' F L U2 L' U2 L D'
5675	Jul 9, 2014 5:53:00 PM	00:10.80 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U2 L D' F' D2 R' D2 R' D U' F
5674	Jul 9, 2014 5:52:34 PM	00:12.48 F2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F' R' B2 D' U B L2 F U2 F'
5673	Jul 9, 2014 5:52:07 PM	00:10.96 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L D' F2 L U2 R F L2 B' D'
5672	Jul 9, 2014 5:51:42 PM	00:14.13 U2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R B' D' L D2 U L2 D' R U'
5671	Jul 9, 2014 5:51:12 PM	00:14.60 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U L' F2 U' L' U' R' U L F' L'
5670	Jul 9, 2014 5:50:43 PM	00:11.51 D2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U' B R F2 R' D' R2 F' D' R D L'
5669	Jul 9, 2014 5:49:30 PM	00:11.96 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D B R L B D B2 U R2 U2 R D2
5668	Jul 9, 2014 5:49:04 PM	00:12.47 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U' L' U' L D' R F' D' F R' D'
5667	Jul 9, 2014 5:48:42 PM	00:11.17 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 D' B' F' L D' B D2 F U' B' L F
5666	Jul 9, 2014 3:25:02 PM	00:14.63 R2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' F' R2 D' R' U2 B' L F' R2 L' U
5665	Jul 9, 2014 3:24:37 PM	00:11.79 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U' B L2 F' R' F R2 U' F2 R2 F' D2
5664	Jul 9, 2014 3:24:13 PM	00:11.37 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U L2 B R F' U' L U F' R D' U'
5663	Jul 9, 2014 3:23:41 PM	00:10.98 B2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U B R' D' L2 D2 F' D' R2 F U'
5662	Jul 9, 2014 3:23:15 PM	00:15.44 R2 D' U2 B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R' U L2 F L2 U' F2 L' U'
5661	Jul 9, 2014 3:22:49 PM	00:14.23 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F' L' U' F2 R' B' L' B' D U' L'
5660	Jul 9, 2014 3:21:44 PM	00:12.17 U' B2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 D2 R U' L' U2 B L2 B' L B2 U'
5659	Jul 9, 2014 3:21:24 PM	00:10.97 D L2 U R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 F R2 L' U R D' L2 D' R B'
5658	Jul 9, 2014 3:20:31 PM	00:12.77 F2 D U2 L2 U B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B' L' U' R2 B R F2 U' L' F
5657	Jul 9, 2014 3:19:59 PM	00:17.65 U F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D' B' U R' L' F U2 F D R2 B2 L
5656	Jul 9, 2014 3:19:30 PM	00:11.71 D' L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F' R D2 R' U' F2 R' D R2 F U'
5655	Jul 9, 2014 3:19:03 PM	00:13.07 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U2 R' L2 F' L2 B' D B2 R2 F R' U'
5654	Jul 9, 2014 3:18:16 PM	00:13.67 D' U' L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 U L2 B' L U2 B2 D' R' U L U2 L2 U'
5653	Jul 9, 2014 3:17:07 PM	00:12.80 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D R' U L' F' U F U2 B R' L'
5652	Jul 9, 2014 3:16:38 PM	00:11.87 L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D U2 R2 B2 D' R L' U' B F2 R' L2 U R2 B
5651	Jul 9, 2014 3:16:10 PM	00:11.37 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R F U B2 F2 U F U L U'
5650	Jul 9, 2014 3:15:44 PM	00:10.26 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B' U2 F2 R L2 D' B' F2 R B2 U2
5649	Jul 9, 2014 3:15:23 PM	00:10.06 U F2 U' B2 D U2 L2 U F2 U F2 L' R2 D2 F R B' U' R2 F U
5648	Jul 9, 2014 3:14:41 PM	00:12.28 F2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U F2 U R' F' D2 U B2 D' F' U' F2 L U'
5647	Jul 9, 2014 3:14:05 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R' B' L2 F2 U2 R' D' F' U R' D'
5646	Jul 9, 2014 3:13:36 PM	00:13.55 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F' D B' U F2 R' F' U R U L'
5645	Jul 9, 2014 3:13:14 PM	00:09.49 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 D B D' R2 B2 R' B2 D L2 B' L U'
5644	Jul 9, 2014 3:12:30 PM	00:11.94 R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 L B' U2 L2 D' U' R' L2
5643	Jul 9, 2014 3:12:07 PM	00:12.69 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R' L2 B U' R2 D L' U' R2 U
5642	Jul 9, 2014 3:11:44 PM	00:10.77 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D B L' D' R' B2 F' D2 L' U'
5641	Jul 9, 2014 3:11:22 PM	00:11.90 U R2 U F2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 F' U' F2 L B D2 R' D' U'
5640	Jul 9, 2014 3:10:29 PM	00:15.24 U2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F' D2 B2 L U F D' R2 D' R D
5639	Jul 9, 2014 3:10:09 PM	00:10.97 R2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F L' B' L B R D' L D' R U'
5638	Jul 9, 2014 3:09:41 PM	00:11.52 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 D' U R' D2 B' L2 F D2 U F' D' L D'
5637	Jul 9, 2014 3:09:16 PM	00:12.86 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 U R2 U2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' R F' U2 L'
5636	Jul 9, 2014 3:08:45 PM	00:10.82 F2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D U B2 D R D B' R L2 B2 U B D' B2
5635	Jul 9, 2014 3:08:22 PM	00:11.61 L2 D L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L F L' B U R' D' R' L B' U
5634	Jul 9, 2014 3:07:55 PM	00:14.37 R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D B' R2 L B R2 F L B2 U2 L2 U'
5633	Jul 9, 2014 3:07:31 PM	00:12.90 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 L' B' D' B' F U' R2 L F2 U2 F'
5632	Jul 9, 2014 3:07:07 PM	00:09.82 R2 L2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 F R2 U R' U R' D L' U F
5631	Jul 9, 2014 3:06:29 PM	00:13.12 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 F' D L U2 R D' R L2
5630	Jul 9, 2014 3:06:00 PM	00:11.01 L2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U B' U L' U' B2 L' D' R' F L' U2
5629	Jul 9, 2014 3:05:15 PM	00:11.66 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 U B2 D B' R' D' R' B2 F' D' L' U F2 R'
5628	Jul 9, 2014 3:04:52 PM	00:13.44 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U R' U L F2 R2 F' U2 B' U' L D'
5627	Jul 9, 2014 3:04:27 PM	00:11.98 D U L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R F' L2 U' B F R L2 B U2
5626	Jul 9, 2014 3:04:00 PM	00:12.56 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 R' U' B2 L F' R2 L' D U' F D'
5625	Jul 9, 2014 3:03:28 PM	00:10.70 F2 U L2 D L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 U' L U B U' F' R2 F D' L' U
5624	Jul 9, 2014 2:58:47 PM	00:12.36 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' B F D U L B' D2 R' U' F' U'
5623	Jul 9, 2014 2:58:23 PM	00:12.25 D B2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 D L2 D2 B' R D2 L F' D2 U2 F D' B2 U
5622	Jul 9, 2014 2:57:47 PM	00:12.73 D L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' R F' D B U' F R2 L' D' U'
5621	Jul 9, 2014 2:57:15 PM	00:11.21 F2 D' R2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L' F2 U R L B2 R' B' U F U'
5620	Jul 9, 2014 2:56:43 PM	00:09.71 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 L U' F U' B' D' L U'
5619	Jul 9, 2014 2:56:19 PM	00:12.73 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 D U F2 R2 B' U' R F L2 F2 U2 R2 U
5618	Jul 9, 2014 2:55:53 PM	00:11.95 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 U2 B' L' D' L' D2 R B2 L B2 D'
5617	Jul 9, 2014 2:55:20 PM	00:12.10 F2 D' U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U' B U2 L B2 U' R2 D R B' U'
5616	Jul 9, 2014 2:54:57 PM	00:12.28 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U2 F' R2 D R L F2 L2 B' D2 U'
5615	Jul 9, 2014 2:54:22 PM	00:15.56 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L' F U' R2 D L' D2 F2 R' U
5614	Jul 9, 2014 2:53:54 PM	00:15.64 B2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D F' D2 R' U L U' L' B' L U' F'
5613	Jul 9, 2014 2:53:28 PM	00:12.89 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' R2 U F2 D' L D B' R B' F R' F U B'
5612	Jul 9, 2014 2:53:05 PM	00:10.41 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 U L2 D2 B' R B U F2 L' D R B U2
5611	Jul 9, 2014 2:52:39 PM	00:11.38 R2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 F U' R2 U' B' U' L B2 R B' U'
5610	Jul 9, 2014 2:52:15 PM	00:10.00 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U F2 U F U F2 U2 B' D' F' L' F2 D U'
5609	Jul 9, 2014 2:51:46 PM	00:12.18 B2 D' U F2 U' B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' R F2 R' U2 F R D' L2 B' L U'
5608	Jul 9, 2014 2:51:21 PM	00:12.74 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D B2 U' R D2 R' L F2 D' R2 D' B R
5607	Jul 9, 2014 2:50:57 PM	00:11.93 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R' B U2 F' L B' D' R2 F' U
5606	Jul 9, 2014 2:50:19 PM	00:12.17 B2 U2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 R2 D R U2 F U' B2 D2
5605	Jul 9, 2014 2:49:54 PM	00:13.64 D R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D B2 L' F L U' L2 U L D R' U2
5604	Jul 9, 2014 2:49:29 PM	00:12.53 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L' B U L F' D' B' L' D L'
5603	Jul 9, 2014 2:49:06 PM	00:11.43 B2 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R' D2 U' F' U2 L2 D B F' D U
5602	Jul 9, 2014 2:48:11 PM	00:11.45 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D R' D' F U2 B2 R2 U' F' R L2 U
5601	Jul 9, 2014 2:47:51 PM	00:10.81 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B D' B' F' R' D2 B' F R D2 U2
5600	Jul 9, 2014 2:47:26 PM	00:12.21 B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B L' B2 L' U' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 D'
5599	Jul 9, 2014 2:47:06 PM	00:10.45 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 D B2 L2 U' F2 L D B' L D' U2 F L B' D2 U2
5598	Jul 9, 2014 2:46:42 PM	00:11.28 D U L2 D F2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' U L F R2 L B2 R U F2 R
5597	Jul 9, 2014 2:46:21 PM	00:12.46 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' L' U B' U2 L B' U' R' D
5596	Jul 9, 2014 2:45:57 PM	00:11.21 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U R B D2 R B F2 D2 F' U' F2
5595	Jul 9, 2014 2:45:36 PM	00:11.10 L2 U R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B U L' U2 R D' L B' L2 F2
5594	Jul 9, 2014 2:45:14 PM	00:11.11 R2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F' D' L2 F D2 B2 U2 L' D U'
5593	Jul 9, 2014 2:44:53 PM	00:10.02 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F R F2 L B R U' B F D L
5592	Jul 9, 2014 2:44:23 PM	00:10.44 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D B2 R' D U' R2 B' U2 L' F2 L' D2 U2
5591	Jul 9, 2014 2:43:51 PM	00:16.31 U' B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R' F' U' F2 D B U2 B2 L' U'
5590	Jul 9, 2014 2:43:29 PM	00:11.34 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 U B2 L F2 L2 B R L2 D' F2 D' L U2
5589	Jul 9, 2014 2:43:04 PM	00:11.25 D F2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D F R2 B U L B2 F2 U2 L' U
5588	Jul 9, 2014 2:42:40 PM	00:11.85 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 D U' F' U2 R F2 R L B2 D' L' F' U2
5587	Jul 9, 2014 2:42:18 PM	00:11.50 B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' U R2 F R' L2 U B' U R D2
5586	Jul 9, 2014 2:41:56 PM	00:10.28 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L B' L2 B' D R' U' R2 D R' U2
5585	Jul 9, 2014 2:41:20 PM	00:11.49 U' B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D' F2 L' F L2 D L2 U R D' F' R' B U'
5584	Jul 9, 2014 2:40:18 PM	00:12.70 U F2 U' L2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U' B D F R' D2 F' U2 L' B2 D'
5583	Jul 9, 2014 2:39:50 PM	00:13.43 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D F L B U B' D U L' B2 D2 U
5582	Jul 9, 2014 2:39:24 PM	00:12.03 U' R2 D' R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U F' L' F2 U' L' F' U F' R
5581	Jul 9, 2014 2:39:00 PM	00:12.45 R2 U' R2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U B D2 U2 R L' D F2 U' F' R
5580	Jul 9, 2014 2:38:36 PM	00:11.03 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 D L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D' R' L2 B' F L U
5579	Jul 9, 2014 2:35:18 PM	00:11.87 R2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U L2 U' R B R D' U F' L F D R2 U'
5578	Jul 9, 2014 2:34:53 PM	00:12.15 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U F L D R2 U' R' D' R' B F U'
5577	Jul 9, 2014 2:34:17 PM	00:13.60 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U' B R D' R L2 F D B D' U2
5576	Jul 9, 2014 2:33:47 PM	00:12.63 B2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R D F D' B' L' U2 L2 B R2 U'
5575	Jul 9, 2014 2:33:18 PM	00:10.11 D' U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 F' L' U2 L' B' L' B R' D2 U R2
5574	Jul 9, 2014 2:32:45 PM	00:12.99 L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 D2 R L F' D B' D2 R2 B U2 L2 U'
5573	Jul 9, 2014 2:32:19 PM	00:12.18 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 F L2 F' L' B' R2 D' F' D' U' R'
5572	Jul 9, 2014 2:31:45 PM	00:13.30 D' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 F L F' L' B R2 U L' U2 B U
5571	Jul 9, 2014 2:31:05 PM	00:14.41 U F2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 R' L F' D' R2 U B R' D2 R2
5570	Jul 9, 2014 2:30:44 PM	00:11.06 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 B' U2 L' U' F U L2 D B' D'
5569	Jul 9, 2014 2:30:14 PM	00:12.31 D U F2 D B2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 F L B2 D' F' U2 F U2 L2 U
5568	Jul 9, 2014 2:29:46 PM	00:11.98 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F D F' D R' B' D B' U F
5567	Jul 9, 2014 2:29:17 PM	00:12.00 R2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 L F' R U' R2 D L B D2 R'
5566	Jul 8, 2014 11:09:50 PM	00:12.41 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 F' L F' R2 B' U L2 U2 B R U
5565	Jul 8, 2014 11:08:16 PM	00:11.39 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' F' U F D2 L B' R F' R2 U'
5564	Jul 8, 2014 11:07:44 PM	00:11.82 F2 D2 U F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U R' B L U' F2 D U' F' R B'
5563	Jul 8, 2014 11:06:36 PM	00:13.11 L2 U B2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 F L' D' F' R2 B' D2 F'
5562	Jul 8, 2014 11:05:33 PM	00:13.19 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U' B' U F2 L' U' R B' L F2 D2 U
5561	Jul 8, 2014 11:04:45 PM	00:13.99 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 U2 F' R2 U' R D2 B F R B' R U2
5560	Jul 8, 2014 11:04:15 PM	00:12.92 D' L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U' R' U2 L B' U F' L' D' L F2
5559	Jul 8, 2014 11:03:46 PM	00:15.14 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D' U L2 U2 L' U F2 D B F L U2 B U2 R'
5558	Jul 8, 2014 11:03:03 PM	00:13.84 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 D L' B' U R F2 U2 L B2 U F2
5557	Jul 8, 2014 11:02:18 PM	00:13.78 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D F2 L2 F' L U B2 F' U' L' D2 U'
5556	Jul 8, 2014 11:01:58 PM	00:12.19 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' F' R D B F2 U2 F' R F U' B'
5555	Jul 8, 2014 11:01:31 PM	00:11.15 R2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D F' R' L' U B' F D' B' D L' U'
5554	Jul 8, 2014 11:01:10 PM	00:11.84 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 D' L B U R' L B' L2 U F2 L U'
5553	Jul 8, 2014 10:59:44 PM	00:13.71 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F' D' R2 D' B U' R' L2 B2 F'
5552	Jul 8, 2014 10:59:06 PM	00:14.62 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 L D U R2 L' D2 B' L F'
5551	Jul 8, 2014 10:58:16 PM	00:16.83 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 R' B L' F2 R B2 U2 R2 D' L' U'
5550	Jul 8, 2014 10:57:23 PM	00:12.45 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L R2 B' L' F2 D R' U2 B2 D
5549	Jul 8, 2014 10:56:51 PM	00:12.39 L2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 R F' D' B L2 U2 R' B2 U' L' D
5548	Jul 8, 2014 10:56:20 PM	00:10.80 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R' B' D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D R F2 D
5547	Jul 8, 2014 10:55:29 PM	00:11.71 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L U B R F R' D L F R' B'
5546	Jul 8, 2014 10:54:33 PM	00:10.93 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 U B2 D L2 U R' F' D' L2 F' D F' U' B2 R U2
5545	Jul 8, 2014 10:53:55 PM	00:13.82 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' U' B2 L2 F' R L2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R2 U' L
5544	Jul 8, 2014 10:52:50 PM	00:14.10 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 F R' U' L D F' D2 L2 U' B2 U2
5543	Jul 8, 2014 10:51:54 PM	00:12.50 D F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 U' F2 R L D' B' F2 D' B' F' L2 U2 L'
5542	Jul 8, 2014 10:51:28 PM	00:11.96 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B L B2 L2 D U2 R' L' D2 B'
5541	Jul 8, 2014 10:51:03 PM	00:11.78 D' F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2 R F' D U B L' B2 D2 L B
5540	Jul 8, 2014 10:47:23 PM	00:10.81 D2 R2 D U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R' B' U F D L B' F2 D' R L
5539	Jul 8, 2014 10:45:48 PM	00:11.19 F2 U B2 D L2 D' B2 D B2 U2 B2 L B2 U' R' L2 D R2 B L' F U'
5538	Jul 8, 2014 10:45:13 PM	00:14.45 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' R D2 B D F2 L F' R D' B2 U'
5537	Jul 8, 2014 10:44:42 PM	00:11.10 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' B U2 L F U B' D' F2
5536	Jul 8, 2014 10:43:43 PM	00:13.12 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F R' D2 B D' B2 R2 L' D B2 F'
5535	Jul 8, 2014 10:43:03 PM	00:11.24 D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R' B' U' B D2 L' D2 F U2 L F'
5534	Jul 8, 2014 10:42:31 PM	00:13.48 U2 B2 U B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' L B F' R D' R D R L' U'
5533	Jul 8, 2014 10:41:49 PM	00:12.43 D L2 U B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F' R' U B' R2 D2 F' D R' D2 U2
5532	Jul 8, 2014 10:41:19 PM	00:13.26 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 U' R2 L2 B F L D F' U
5531	Jul 8, 2014 10:40:53 PM	00:11.32 D2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U L2 B R' B2 D B L' D2 B' R D'
5530	Jul 8, 2014 10:40:27 PM	00:11.56 U' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L' B' R' D' U2 L' F U' R' L2 D'
5529	Jul 8, 2014 10:39:59 PM	00:11.03 F2 D U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 U R D B' U' L' B' R L2 F R'
5528	Jul 8, 2014 10:39:08 PM	00:09.57 U' B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 R D' R' U' F' D R U L U2
5527	Jul 8, 2014 10:38:39 PM	00:10.91 U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 L' U' F D2 U2 L2 D B' F' D2
5526	Jul 8, 2014 10:38:15 PM	00:11.22 B2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F R2 U' B' R U R U L'
5525	Jul 8, 2014 10:37:54 PM	00:09.68 U R2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 L' R2 D' R' F2 R2 L B F2 D U2
5524	Jul 8, 2014 10:37:11 PM	00:11.05 U' L2 D F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 B U' F' D2 B' R U' B2 L B'
5523	Jul 8, 2014 10:36:43 PM	00:11.51 F2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U R B' F2 U2 B' L B2 R2 U L' U'
5522	Jul 8, 2014 10:36:20 PM	00:12.50 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U F D2 F U' L U' B' R B' F2
5521	Jul 8, 2014 10:35:40 PM	00:10.41 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' D R U R2 B2 F2 L' B' R' U2
5520	Jul 8, 2014 10:35:13 PM	00:14.63 R2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' B2 L2 F' R D F U' R' B' R L F U'
5519	Jul 8, 2014 10:34:42 PM	00:11.90 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' B' L2 D' R' B D F L D' B'
5518	Jul 8, 2014 10:34:00 PM	00:12.07 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B' R2 D' R' L U' R' F' L' D2 U'
5517	Jul 8, 2014 10:33:25 PM	00:13.06 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L' U' F' D' U R' B L' D2 B'
5516	Jul 8, 2014 10:32:59 PM	00:12.02 R2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' F' L' F' D2 U B2 F' R'
5515	Jul 8, 2014 10:32:37 PM	00:10.35 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D' B2 F2 L D' F2 L2 B L B2 F2 L' U2
5514	Jul 8, 2014 10:32:12 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D B2 F2 L2 B' F' D R' F R' B D' F' U
5513	Jul 8, 2014 10:31:46 PM	00:09.86 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' D2 U' L D2 B U' B' D' L
5512	Jul 8, 2014 10:29:45 PM	00:11.27 D' L2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R' F' L2 D' F2 R' B F U'
5511	Jul 8, 2014 10:29:05 PM	00:12.27 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B D' R U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2
5510	Jul 8, 2014 10:28:27 PM	00:14.05 B2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U' B U R' U2 F' U F' D' R2 F
5509	Jul 8, 2014 10:27:08 PM	00:13.21 D L2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B D F' L2 F2 D2 R' D2 U' L U'
5508	Jul 8, 2014 10:26:32 PM	00:16.35 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D L' U R' B' F' R B2 L2 U' F
5507	Jul 8, 2014 10:25:32 PM	00:13.37 D2 L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 L2 F' D2 B R F2 D R2 L U2 L2 U2
5506	Jul 8, 2014 10:24:37 PM	00:12.29 B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L' B2 L' F' L2 F' R' L' B' L2 U'
5505	Jul 8, 2014 10:23:59 PM	00:12.85 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 R' U R B F D' F U F2 L' D'
5504	Jul 8, 2014 10:22:22 PM	00:12.07 B2 F2 D2 U R2 U R2 F2 D2 U F2 L D' U' B L D R F2 R2 F' U
5503	Jul 8, 2014 10:21:33 PM	00:14.76 D2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 F' R B' F' R' F2 D' R L' B2 L
5502	Jul 8, 2014 10:21:03 PM	00:11.00 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R F R U R' B' D2 B2 U2
5501	Jul 8, 2014 10:18:33 PM	00:11.93 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' F' L D U' B F' D R2 L' D U
5500	Jul 8, 2014 10:17:28 PM	00:11.53 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L' D F' R' U' B' L' F R2 L U2
5499	Jul 8, 2014 10:16:49 PM	00:14.31 U' B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U' B D L D' B2 U L D' B F' U
5498	Jul 8, 2014 10:16:19 PM	00:11.29 U L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' B' F2 R' D' U L F R2 B2 D'
5497	Jul 8, 2014 10:15:58 PM	00:11.15 B2 D U' B2 F2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 F U' L B L U2 B2 D' L' U2 B
5496	Jul 8, 2014 10:15:20 PM	00:12.74 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B U' R' U F L D' U' B' F' U2
5495	Jul 8, 2014 10:14:31 PM	00:15.79 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R F2 L' U' R F' R' B L2 F' U2
5494	Jul 8, 2014 10:13:36 PM	00:12.34 B2 D2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 F D2 L F' L2 F2 R F2 U' B2 U2
5493	Jul 8, 2014 10:12:56 PM	00:12.31 D F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 L2 B' R' D B F U' R2 B R' L2 U
5492	Jul 8, 2014 10:12:16 PM	00:10.42 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 L' U F' U2 F R' U2 L D2
5491	Jul 8, 2014 10:11:52 PM	00:11.90 U2 R2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L' F D' L' D R' L2 U' R2 F
5490	Jul 8, 2014 10:11:12 PM	00:12.60 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 L D2 L U F D
5489	Jul 8, 2014 10:08:31 PM	00:10.81 L2 D R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 L B' D F2 U F2 U2 L' D'
5488	Jul 8, 2014 10:07:59 PM	00:12.00 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 R' F' D2 B' L' U B2 L2 F D'
5487	Jul 8, 2014 10:07:25 PM	00:13.09 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B' D R F L' U R2 L B F R2
5486	Jul 8, 2014 10:07:01 PM	00:13.05 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D B' L' U2 B2 D2 L U B' L' F2 U2
5485	Jul 8, 2014 10:06:37 PM	00:12.75 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D U2 L2 F' R D2 U' R' D' R F' D U
5484	Jul 8, 2014 10:06:12 PM	00:13.95 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 D' R2 F L2 D' F' L U2 R' D R L D'
5483	Jul 8, 2014 10:05:43 PM	00:15.17 B2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 D F' U2 L' D2 U2 R' D L
5482	Jul 8, 2014 10:05:22 PM	00:12.18 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B F2 L D' R2 B2 D F' U' L
5481	Jul 8, 2014 10:04:54 PM	00:12.44 U' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F R2 D2 L' B' D2 U B
5480	Jul 8, 2014 10:04:27 PM	00:14.95 B2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 D F' U B' F U2 F2 L' U F R'
5479	Jul 8, 2014 10:03:50 PM	00:14.35 L2 U R2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' L D B' R2 U2 R' L B' L' U'
5478	Jul 8, 2014 10:03:26 PM	00:12.53 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' F2 D' L' B R L' B F L' U'
5477	Jul 8, 2014 10:02:55 PM	00:12.96 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U F' R B D2 R2 D' F R F' D'
5476	Jul 8, 2014 10:02:26 PM	00:10.99 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D R2 D F' R F2 D' F' R U2 F R D2
5475	Jul 8, 2014 10:01:42 PM	00:15.33 U L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 U' R U B2 D2 R' D2 B R U2 R U'
5474	Jul 8, 2014 10:01:01 PM	00:12.81 U2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R B2 R' B R L2 F' L2 D' F2
5473	Jul 8, 2014 10:00:35 PM	00:11.97 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B' R' B F' R' U' F2 R B U'
5472	Jul 8, 2014 10:00:13 PM	00:10.41 D2 U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F' L' U2 F' D2 R B F U2 B
5471	Jul 8, 2014 9:59:49 PM	00:11.05 F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 U F2 L D U' L2 B U R' B L' F U'
5470	Jul 8, 2014 9:59:18 PM	00:12.01 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U' B L2 D2 U R2 L' F' U2 F2 L' U
5469	Jul 8, 2014 9:58:44 PM	00:14.83 F2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 L B' R2 U L2 B R' U F2 L B2
5468	Jul 8, 2014 9:58:13 PM	00:12.42 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 L' F R2 B L' B2 F' R' L B U'
5467	Jul 8, 2014 9:57:15 PM	00:10.49 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 U F' U' B' F L' B R' U' F
5466	Jul 8, 2014 9:56:38 PM	00:13.43 F2 R2 L2 D U' L2 U' R2 U B2 U R' D R' D2 R2 L B R' B'
5465	Jul 8, 2014 9:56:10 PM	00:17.41 R2 D L2 U2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U B2 L B L2 F U' L' B2 D F U' L
5464	Jul 8, 2014 9:55:21 PM	00:12.44 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' U' F' R2 D B' R' F D2 R B R' U'
5463	Jul 8, 2014 9:54:52 PM	00:13.54 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F D' R D B F2 L F U2 F2 U2
5462	Jul 8, 2014 9:54:04 PM	00:11.84 D F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B' L D2 F' D' U' R' B L2 D L'
5461	Jul 8, 2014 9:53:34 PM	00:13.50 D L2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 U R' U2 B F' D L F2 U2
5460	Jul 8, 2014 9:53:04 PM	00:12.32 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D' B R2 D' U2 R L2 B' F2
5459	Jul 8, 2014 9:52:15 PM	00:12.80 F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 R F' D2 F' R2 F D L2 F2 U2
5458	Jul 8, 2014 9:51:45 PM	00:11.61 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F R' B L' B R2 L2 D B2 D
5457	Jul 8, 2014 9:51:16 PM	00:13.51 R2 D' L2 B2 D U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' L B F2 L' D2 F D R2
5456	Jul 8, 2014 9:50:44 PM	00:14.28 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F' D' F' R2 D2 U2 L U F2 U2
5455	Jul 8, 2014 9:50:13 PM	00:12.99 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 B' D2 U R' U' F' D' R' B2 L2
5454	Jul 8, 2014 9:49:46 PM	00:13.75 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R' B2 F' D2 R' B D2 R' D' L2
5453	Jul 8, 2014 9:49:12 PM	00:12.09 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 L2 B' U R2 D F2 R B' F U2 R2
5452	Jul 8, 2014 9:48:45 PM	00:12.96 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U2 F R' U R' L F2 L2 B D' B'
5451	Jul 8, 2014 9:48:01 PM	00:13.27 B2 D' L2 D2 U R2 D B2 D F2 D' R F' U L' B U2 B' D2 L2 F2 U
5450	Jul 8, 2014 9:47:37 PM	00:11.44 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' R' B2 D' F R2 L2 D B2 F' U2 L'
5449	Jul 8, 2014 9:47:13 PM	00:13.10 D2 R2 F2 D' U F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' R' B2 D' R L2 F' U B' F2 L'
5448	Jul 8, 2014 9:46:25 PM	00:14.67 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U R2 B' U2 L' D U R' U B D2 B' U'
5447	Jul 8, 2014 9:46:05 PM	00:10.24 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 L2 B' R' B F' R2 U2 L' B2 L2 U R
5446	Jul 8, 2014 9:45:38 PM	00:12.18 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' U' B U B' R' B' F' D' B' D' L'
5445	Jul 8, 2014 9:45:13 PM	00:11.63 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L D B R' L' D2 L' F U B2
5444	Jul 8, 2014 9:44:41 PM	00:11.64 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D L2 D' F D2 F U L' F2 R B F L'
5443	Jul 8, 2014 9:44:05 PM	00:13.79 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 D' L2 U' B D' R B' R U' B' R B2 U
5442	Jul 8, 2014 9:43:37 PM	00:13.19 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 U F B2 R D' L2 U' R2 B L D2 U
5441	Jul 8, 2014 9:43:08 PM	00:12.84 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L D' R2 L2 B2 U' L B' D'
5440	Jul 8, 2014 9:42:44 PM	00:11.46 D' F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 U' B L D U' B' L' D2 R2 F2 L' U2
5439	Jul 8, 2014 9:27:16 PM	00:11.42 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B U' R' U B F' D U' L2 F'
5438	Jul 8, 2014 9:26:42 PM	00:16.28 R2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' U' B D R' F' L' D2 L U' L2 B' L2
5437	Jul 8, 2014 9:26:12 PM	00:13.30 U' L2 U R2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' R B2 L' F' L' F2 R' L' D2
5436	Jul 8, 2014 9:25:20 PM	00:13.15 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 D B2 R' D2 F' U2 B R U' L2 F D
5435	Jul 8, 2014 9:24:57 PM	00:10.41 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 U L2 D' B2 U2 B' R' L D U F2 L' U' F' U'
5434	Jul 8, 2014 9:21:57 PM	00:11.48 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 B D' F' D' R2 B R L' U' R' F2
5433	Jul 8, 2014 9:21:03 PM	00:13.91 L2 D B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D F' R' L2 B R' F' R U' L U'
5432	Jul 8, 2014 9:20:30 PM	00:11.10 U B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 U B' D R2 F2 R' F U R U R
5431	Jul 8, 2014 9:19:43 PM	00:12.93 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 U F2 D2 R U2 L F U' B' L' U2 B' F' U2
5430	Jul 8, 2014 9:17:50 PM	00:13.90 D R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' R D B' L F2 D' R L2 F L2 D2
5429	Jul 8, 2014 9:17:21 PM	00:12.16 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 R B' R2 D F R B' R F D U
5428	Jul 8, 2014 9:16:54 PM	00:11.39 U' B2 D L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 L B R B' L D F' D2 U
5427	Jul 8, 2014 9:16:30 PM	00:11.41 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' U' B' F2 L D2 B2 R' F' D R2
5426	Jul 8, 2014 9:15:38 PM	00:15.25 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D L' B' F' L U' L2 D B U2 R2 L'
5425	Jul 8, 2014 9:15:13 PM	00:13.77 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D2 F2 R' U' R D U2 F R2 L D' U
5424	Jul 8, 2014 9:14:50 PM	00:09.15 U F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D F D U2 L' F L2 B' D2 U' L' U
5423	Jul 8, 2014 9:14:27 PM	00:11.19 U L2 U' R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 R2 U' L B R2 U' R2 D L2 B' U R' U2
5422	Jul 8, 2014 9:14:01 PM	00:13.13 L2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B' D R' U B2 D' L F' L2 B2 U
5421	Jul 8, 2014 9:13:22 PM	00:14.52 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D F B2 L D' U2 F' U' F2 R2 D L'
5420	Jul 8, 2014 9:12:58 PM	00:10.24 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 F L' B2 F D U B R' B R'
5419	Jul 8, 2014 9:12:35 PM	00:11.96 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B' U B' R' F2 D R' B' R' U2
5418	Jul 8, 2014 9:12:05 PM	00:14.98 B2 D U R2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 B R2 L2 U2 R B D R F2 L' U'
5417	Jul 8, 2014 9:11:41 PM	00:11.03 D U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 U' R2 F D' L U' R' L B D2 F R' U
5416	Jul 8, 2014 9:09:32 PM	00:11.89 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 D' B U2 L2 B' D R' B L' D' R2 B
5415	Jul 8, 2014 9:09:11 PM	00:09.57 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B U2 L' F' U L2 U' F' L2 B'
5414	Jul 8, 2014 9:07:44 PM	00:14.41 U' B2 L2 U L2 U B2 D B2 F2 U B' U' R B' F D R' U' R2 L U
5413	Jul 8, 2014 9:07:18 PM	00:14.49 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D U R2 F2 U L2 F' U2 L U' R L B' D2 B L'
5412	Jul 8, 2014 9:06:49 PM	00:11.93 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' F D' U' R2 B2 L' B' R' U' L D
5411	Jul 8, 2014 8:51:00 PM	00:11.43 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R' F2 U F L2 U R' D F R
5410	Jul 8, 2014 8:50:37 PM	00:12.47 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R' L2 D2 L B' R' F' R' B' D'
5409	Jul 8, 2014 8:50:13 PM	00:11.34 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L' R2 B U' R' B L B2 F2 D U
5408	Jul 8, 2014 8:49:38 PM	00:11.71 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' F R' L' F U' B' F D F R
5407	Jul 8, 2014 8:49:05 PM	00:12.88 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 F' L' B' U' B' F D2 L2 U' L2
5406	Jul 8, 2014 8:48:06 PM	00:12.36 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 F' D L F U' L2 F' R2 D2
5405	Jul 8, 2014 8:47:44 PM	00:12.79 B2 U2 R2 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 F2 L B R2 F L2 B F' U' R2 U
5404	Jul 8, 2014 8:47:19 PM	00:13.58 F2 R2 U F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' L F2 R2 U' R' D2 F' R' D' B U'
5403	Jul 8, 2014 8:46:50 PM	00:12.13 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L U2 L B R' L B' L2 F D L'
5402	Jul 8, 2014 8:46:26 PM	00:12.86 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R' B2 D2 U' B' R2 F R D2 U
5401	Jul 8, 2014 8:45:21 PM	00:19.12 R2 D2 R2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F D' L D2 U B2 F L B' F' U'
5400	Jul 8, 2014 8:44:49 PM	00:12.98 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' U2 L' B' D2 U' L2 B D L2
5399	Jul 8, 2014 8:44:26 PM	00:09.50 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 U F2 U2 L D U2 R2 L' U F' L D' B U
5398	Jul 8, 2014 8:43:42 PM	00:12.31 D L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D' B' L2 F2 L' F R' B' D2 F2 R2 U'
5397	Jul 8, 2014 8:43:18 PM	00:13.99 F2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U F2 U' B R2 L2 U' R D2 B' F2 D' F' U'
5396	Jul 8, 2014 8:42:55 PM	00:12.95 D R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R L' B L2 U2 B U R2 F' L' U'
5395	Jul 8, 2014 8:42:23 PM	00:10.84 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 D' L D' B2 U2 R F' U'
5394	Jul 8, 2014 8:41:51 PM	00:10.03 F2 D F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 B D R' L' D2 U R2 B2 U' R F
5393	Jul 8, 2014 8:41:28 PM	00:11.31 U' L2 D B2 U B2 U B2 D' B2 F2 L' D2 L' U' F' L' U' R' F' D'
5392	Jul 8, 2014 8:41:02 PM	00:12.16 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' B' D2 R D2 R D R2 U2 B L2 U'
5391	Jul 8, 2014 8:40:32 PM	00:12.26 D F2 D F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' B' D' L' D2 L U' R' D F R U
5390	Jul 8, 2014 8:40:12 PM	00:10.62 L2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 R' D' B' R F2 R F' U' B'
5389	Jul 8, 2014 8:39:49 PM	00:12.54 R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 F' L2 U' B' U2 F2 L2 U R F D'
5388	Jul 8, 2014 8:39:25 PM	00:11.83 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U2 R B2 U' B2 D R2 L D' F D
5387	Jul 8, 2014 8:39:00 PM	00:13.89 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U R B' D' F R U F U2 F' R' L
5386	Jul 8, 2014 8:38:31 PM	00:14.44 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D F' U L' D R' U' L B' F R2 U2
5385	Jul 8, 2014 8:37:49 PM	00:12.83 D2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B' D' R B2 R B' F' U' R' D
5384	Jul 8, 2014 8:37:25 PM	00:11.73 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D R' U' L B' U F U' F' U B2 U'
5383	Jul 8, 2014 8:36:53 PM	00:10.99 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L' D2 F2 L' U L' F' R' F' D' U2
5382	Jul 8, 2014 8:15:02 PM	00:11.91 L2 D2 U' R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R' L2 B2 U R' B' D' L2 F D2 U'
5381	Jul 8, 2014 8:14:38 PM	00:13.03 L2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R D F' L2 D U' B D' L' F2
5380	Jul 8, 2014 8:13:53 PM	00:12.34 F2 D' B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R' B' F2 L U R F2 D2 L'
5379	Jul 8, 2014 8:13:30 PM	00:12.11 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' F' R' D2 U' F2 D2 R B' U R'
5378	Jul 8, 2014 8:08:47 PM	00:15.47 U' R2 U F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' L' F D' B2 L' U2 R F' R' U2
5377	Jul 8, 2014 8:08:21 PM	00:11.24 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U F' B2 L U' L2 U R L D' F'
5376	Jul 8, 2014 8:07:50 PM	00:12.90 R2 L2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U' L B2 U2 B' R' F' D2 L2 B' D2
5375	Jul 8, 2014 8:07:19 PM	00:15.91 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U F L' F2 U L F' D2 B' D R U
5374	Jul 8, 2014 8:06:58 PM	00:11.72 D' F2 U R2 L2 D F2 U L2 D2 U2 R' F U R2 U' B R B2 L F2 D'
5373	Jul 8, 2014 8:06:14 PM	00:11.98 U F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U R D' L' B2 F2 L2 B' U'
5372	Jul 8, 2014 8:05:03 PM	00:18.27 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' F2 R2 B' F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 L
5371	Jul 8, 2014 8:04:41 PM	00:12.12 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U' B' D U L' B2 L2 U R' B'
5370	Jul 8, 2014 8:04:04 PM	00:16.09 B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 B U2 L' D' F' D2 R' F' U' L U'
5369	Jul 8, 2014 8:03:27 PM	00:11.76 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B2 F' U2 R' D' L2 B' R' U2
5368	Jul 8, 2014 8:03:07 PM	00:09.49 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 B F' U L D2 F2 U' R' D L'
5367	Jul 8, 2014 8:02:44 PM	00:10.71 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U R U F L' U' B2 D' R F R2 D'
5366	Jul 8, 2014 8:02:05 PM	00:10.91 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' B2 F D F R' B' R F2 U'
5365	Jul 8, 2014 8:01:42 PM	00:13.50 B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U L' F L2 U L2 U L D L' B' U'
5364	Jul 8, 2014 8:01:18 PM	00:12.59 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B' R2 U' R' L2 D2 B' L F2 D2 U'
5363	Jul 8, 2014 8:00:43 PM	00:12.00 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 F' B2 D F L2 B L' U F' R
5362	Jul 8, 2014 8:00:19 PM	00:12.24 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 B' U' R D R L2 D R' L D2
5361	Jul 8, 2014 7:59:58 PM	00:11.36 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 U' B' D' R' F2 L' B R2 D2 B2 D2 U'
5360	Jul 8, 2014 7:59:20 PM	00:15.48 B2 U R2 D2 U L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 R' U' B R2 U F' U2 R B D'
5359	Jul 8, 2014 7:58:01 PM	00:15.20 F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B' D2 R B' R2 L U' F D B'
5358	Jul 8, 2014 7:57:25 PM	00:11.75 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B R' B D' U' R2 F' L' U2 B
5357	Jul 8, 2014 7:56:59 PM	00:10.87 R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F D' R2 B U' L F' U2 B' U
5356	Jul 8, 2014 7:56:36 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 U R2 L2 F B2 D2 F2 L B' D' F2 D2
5355	Jul 8, 2014 7:56:13 PM	00:11.85 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D F L2 U F U B' L' U' F R U
5354	Jul 8, 2014 7:55:50 PM	00:12.44 B2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U R U' B' F' D2 U' B' R2 D2 L D
5353	Jul 8, 2014 7:55:22 PM	00:10.92 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' U L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D R
5352	Jul 8, 2014 7:54:59 PM	00:12.16 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U L' D2 U' L' B2 R' B' F2 D2
5351	Jul 8, 2014 7:54:36 PM	00:12.19 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D2 F B2 R' U' B' F U' R U2 B2 U'
5350	Jul 8, 2014 7:54:12 PM	00:13.09 D' R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U L2 D' U' R F' D' B' U F2 R' U F' D'
5349	Jul 8, 2014 7:53:38 PM	00:11.63 D' R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' L2 B D2 B' F' D2 U B L2 U'
5348	Jul 8, 2014 7:53:12 PM	00:14.19 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' F' D' L' B' L B' U2
5347	Jul 8, 2014 7:52:46 PM	00:13.80 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R' U' B' F U' B2 U' L U' L'
5346	Jul 8, 2014 7:52:22 PM	00:14.14 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' L F2 L D2 U' F' R2 U'
5345	Jul 8, 2014 7:51:55 PM	00:10.15 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F2 R' L' B R B' F' R2 L' B
5344	Jul 8, 2014 7:51:30 PM	00:10.02 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 B L' B2 U L' B D
5343	Jul 8, 2014 7:51:08 PM	00:12.23 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' U R L' U L' B U F D F2 D U
5342	Jul 8, 2014 7:50:44 PM	00:11.34 D R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F2 U2 L2 U B D' R' D2 F' D' F' U R L'
5341	Jul 8, 2014 7:50:21 PM	00:14.88 F2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 U' B' U R D F2 D' L F' D U R'
5340	Jul 8, 2014 7:49:45 PM	00:12.40 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 U L F' D2 R' F' L
5339	Jul 8, 2014 7:49:23 PM	00:11.83 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' F U2 R' B' L' B U R F U2 R2
5338	Jul 8, 2014 7:48:57 PM	00:13.10 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L B F' U' B2 U' B U2 R D U2
5337	Jul 8, 2014 7:48:32 PM	00:10.28 D2 F2 D B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 U F' U F D R D' B' F2 D' L' D'
5336	Jul 8, 2014 7:48:05 PM	00:13.35 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U B' L D' B2 F R' D2 U' F L' U'
5335	Jul 8, 2014 7:47:25 PM	00:09.81 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 D R F' D L F' L' U'
5334	Jul 8, 2014 7:46:53 PM	00:14.26 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D' B' R' L' F' R' L2 D' U' L' D' U
5333	Jul 8, 2014 7:46:19 PM	00:12.99 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 R L2 B' U' L2 B' R' U2 L' U
5332	Jul 8, 2014 7:45:53 PM	00:12.83 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 L D B R' L2 F L' D' R L2 U
5331	Jul 8, 2014 7:44:55 PM	00:13.46 U B2 D U2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L B U' F D' R F2 D2 R L
5330	Jul 8, 2014 7:44:03 PM	00:11.49 B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U R B' R U' B L F2 D2 B' U
5329	Jul 8, 2014 7:43:41 PM	00:12.11 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U R' B2 R2 F R L D' L' D2 B'
5328	Jul 8, 2014 7:42:53 PM	00:12.90 U F2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 F L U' R' L2 D2 B' F' L D U'
5327	Jul 8, 2014 7:42:28 PM	00:12.32 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D2 U' R2 B' L' D' F L2 D B' D' B2 D
5326	Jul 8, 2014 7:42:00 PM	00:11.68 L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 L2 U L D L B L D' B' R2 D2 U
5325	Jul 8, 2014 7:41:27 PM	00:11.52 B2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U' L D2 B' U L D' B2 R' D F2 U2
5324	Jul 8, 2014 7:40:47 PM	00:15.26 B2 L2 U' R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U B2 L' D2 B2 L U2 F R2 U R2 F'
5323	Jul 8, 2014 7:40:21 PM	00:13.81 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B' R B L B2 F D R' F D' U2
5322	Jul 8, 2014 7:39:59 PM	00:11.57 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U R F' L2 B D' B' U R B' F D2
5321	Jul 8, 2014 7:38:48 PM	00:14.23 F2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 D U R' D2 U L B' F2 R2 U2 B U'
5320	Jul 8, 2014 7:38:10 PM	00:12.33 U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' R' U' R' F2 D F2 R' B' U B2 L'
5319	Jul 8, 2014 7:37:45 PM	00:11.18 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B F' R D' B D U L2 D2 F U'
5318	Jul 8, 2014 7:37:17 PM	00:13.69 U2 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U B D2 F U' L' B F' D2 R U
5317	Jul 8, 2014 7:36:54 PM	00:13.25 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F' U R D' U R' B L2 B' U2
5316	Jul 8, 2014 7:34:05 PM	00:13.37 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 F' D R2 F' D L' F2 U L B2 U'
5315	Jul 8, 2014 7:33:42 PM	00:10.43 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 L B' U2 F2 D F' R2 D U' R2
5314	Jul 8, 2014 7:33:18 PM	00:13.13 D B2 U R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U L U2 B' L' B2 F R L2 D' L'
5313	Jul 8, 2014 7:32:51 PM	00:14.75 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U R' F D' L' F2 D B' R' D2 L2 D'
5312	Jul 8, 2014 7:32:24 PM	00:13.27 D B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L' D L2 D B L2 F L' D' F2 L'
5311	Jul 8, 2014 7:31:34 PM	00:12.01 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 B' R2 D B F' L' U2 B R U'
5310	Jul 8, 2014 7:31:08 PM	00:11.18 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D U B2 D2 B' L' U' R U2 F' L' F2 U2 L2
5309	Jul 8, 2014 7:30:10 PM	00:12.20 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 L F D2 B R' F D' U B' F2 U2
5308	Jul 8, 2014 7:29:36 PM	00:12.92 R2 L2 U' B2 D U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B' R' F2 U L2 U F D2
5307	Jul 8, 2014 7:29:14 PM	00:13.69 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D' U2 L2 F2 L2 F' R F' L' U' R B L2 B2 L D2
5306	Jul 8, 2014 7:28:50 PM	00:10.95 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B U' R L' D U R F' U' L2 D2
5305	Jul 8, 2014 7:28:14 PM	00:17.88 R2 U L2 D B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 F L D' R2 B D B2 R B L U'
5304	Jul 8, 2014 7:27:49 PM	00:10.24 D2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' B L' U' F' R F R B R2 D F
5303	Jul 8, 2014 7:27:24 PM	00:13.47 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B F' R2 U R' F R' D2 F2 U'
5302	Jul 8, 2014 7:27:03 PM	00:11.88 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' R' F2 D L F' U R' B' R
5301	Jul 8, 2014 7:26:20 PM	00:12.93 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F U F2 D U' B' R U2 F' R
5300	Jul 8, 2014 7:25:48 PM	00:13.23 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 U' R B F2 D F2 R F2 U2 B D' U'
5299	Jul 8, 2014 7:25:21 PM	00:13.37 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L U' F' D R2 F2 D B' L2
5298	Jul 8, 2014 7:24:44 PM	00:13.07 L2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 D' R2 U' B' L2 U' R' B' D' U2 B U' B' U'
5297	Jul 8, 2014 7:24:23 PM	00:10.82 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 F2 D U F2 R2 F D2 R D U' F' R B D R' U'
5296	Jul 8, 2014 7:24:00 PM	00:13.21 R2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 R' B F D2 L' U B' F2 D' R2
5295	Jul 8, 2014 7:23:37 PM	00:11.18 U R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R' F D' F U2 B2 F' D2 U' B'
5294	Jul 8, 2014 7:23:13 PM	00:12.31 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 L2 D F2 U R2 B L U F L U' B2 L' D L' U'
5293	Jul 8, 2014 7:22:48 PM	00:12.69 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L' D L B R B2 L' F R2 D'
5292	Jul 8, 2014 7:21:48 PM	00:13.62 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L D B2 U' F' L2 B R F R U2
5291	Jul 8, 2014 7:21:25 PM	00:11.62 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' F R' F' U' B' R2 L' B F
5290	Jul 8, 2014 7:21:04 PM	00:10.26 F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' R D2 R' B R D' F R2 L2 U2
5289	Jul 8, 2014 7:20:40 PM	00:13.50 U' L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' B U2 R B' U2 B2 R2 L D L' U'
5288	Jul 8, 2014 7:20:10 PM	00:10.72 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D U B2 U' R2 U2 L' B2 F R' D' B D F2 R B2 U'
5287	Jul 8, 2014 7:19:41 PM	00:12.91 D' R2 U R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 L F' L' B U' B' F' D' U F2 U'
5286	Jul 8, 2014 7:19:15 PM	00:15.31 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 B U' R2 F' U R2 L D' U2 L2 U'
5285	Jul 8, 2014 7:18:53 PM	00:12.33 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D R2 D B2 F2 R' L' U L2 B R2 U' F' L' B' D'
5284	Jul 8, 2014 7:18:23 PM	00:11.83 L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' D' F2 D' R B' F R' B L'
5283	Jul 8, 2014 7:17:56 PM	00:14.04 D L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U R D F U' F2 U' F' D2 L' B2
5282	Jul 8, 2014 7:17:37 PM	00:11.37 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F' D F' L2 F U'
5281	Jul 8, 2014 7:17:15 PM	00:13.20 L2 D F2 U L2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 D' R' U2 F L U2 R F U B L U
5280	Jul 8, 2014 7:16:51 PM	00:12.24 D2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 U F2 D' U L' B2 F2 D B' R B L U B R2
5279	Jul 8, 2014 7:16:26 PM	00:13.05 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D2 U2 L' B' D F R F L' F R F2 R
5278	Jul 8, 2014 7:16:00 PM	00:12.99 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 U R D R2 F D B' D R B2 L'
5277	Jul 8, 2014 7:15:36 PM	00:13.87 U B2 D2 U' R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U' R F' R2 D2 U' L' D F' R2
5276	Jul 8, 2014 7:07:45 PM	00:12.83 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B U R U' L' U2 B D L2
5275	Jul 8, 2014 7:05:05 PM	00:11.87 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' B D L D' R2 L' D2 U
5274	Jul 8, 2014 7:03:59 PM	00:12.68 D2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R F' D2 L' F U2 R' L2 U' F'
5273	Jul 8, 2014 7:03:30 PM	00:11.63 B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R B' U B2 D B F2 D2 L' F D2
5272	Jul 8, 2014 7:03:07 PM	00:13.05 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 D' U2 L2 U' L B2 F L' B L2 D2 R U2 F D'
5271	Jul 8, 2014 7:02:43 PM	00:11.57 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R B' R D F' U L B' D R2
5270	Jul 8, 2014 7:02:22 PM	00:12.28 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 D2 R B2 L2 D F2 U' R B F' L' D2
5269	Jul 8, 2014 7:02:00 PM	00:11.27 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U L' D' B D2 F L' B2 F' U2 R
5268	Jul 8, 2014 7:01:35 PM	00:16.51 R2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D' R B' U2 L B D' U' B' L2 B D2
5267	Jul 8, 2014 6:58:11 PM	00:12.08 R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' D' B F D B2 R2 F U' R U
5266	Jul 8, 2014 6:57:43 PM	00:13.36 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' F' D2 L' U B F2 R' B' L2 U2 L'
5265	Jul 8, 2014 6:57:22 PM	00:11.07 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' L' U' R2 B' R2 B' L B L' D'
5264	Jul 8, 2014 6:56:26 PM	00:11.14 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L' U' R L' B F' L2 F2 L' F D'
5263	Jul 8, 2014 6:56:05 PM	00:11.12 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B L' B2 R F R B2 U B L
5262	Jul 8, 2014 6:55:45 PM	00:10.83 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' U' B2 L2 D R' L B D2 L2
5261	Jul 8, 2014 6:55:06 PM	00:11.51 U2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 B' D F' U R B' L U' B F U
5260	Jul 8, 2014 6:54:40 PM	00:13.95 F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' F D2 R B' F' U' R D F L2 U
5259	Jul 8, 2014 6:54:21 PM	00:10.02 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U F' D' L2 F D2 U2 R D L2 D U'
5258	Jul 8, 2014 6:53:40 PM	00:12.84 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L' U' B' F' R D2 R' D U R D2
5257	Jul 8, 2014 6:53:18 PM	00:12.02 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B2 D R L' U L' B' R' L' D2 B' L'
5256	Jul 8, 2014 6:52:53 PM	00:11.51 D B2 U' R2 D F2 D L2 D R2 F2 L D' R D2 B' R B' F R2 D U
5255	Jul 8, 2014 6:52:30 PM	00:11.72 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B' R2 L' B' D U' R' F R2 L D'
5254	Jul 8, 2014 6:52:01 PM	00:10.57 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R D2 F' R' B D2 B' L2 U2 L2 U'
5253	Jul 8, 2014 6:51:38 PM	00:12.85 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 D' L2 D F' R L2 D2 F2 L U B2 F R
5252	Jul 8, 2014 6:51:16 PM	00:12.39 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R U2 B' L U2 F2 D' R' U' F2 U'
5251	Jul 8, 2014 6:50:56 PM	00:11.90 D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 D U2 F2 U' L D' F R L D' B' U2 B2 U F'
5250	Jul 8, 2014 6:50:34 PM	00:12.15 D2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R U B' D U2 F R D R' D'
5249	Jul 8, 2014 6:50:12 PM	00:11.77 B2 D' L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 L' F' R L D R B' L' B2 F2
5248	Jul 8, 2014 6:49:43 PM	00:14.08 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U B2 D2 B' D L2 B2 R' D2 B' F' L U
5247	Jul 8, 2014 6:49:21 PM	00:12.58 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 B2 L B2 F U2 R' B D F2 D B'
5246	Jul 8, 2014 6:48:58 PM	00:11.88 D2 F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R B' U F' D2 L' F D2 L B' D'
5245	Jul 8, 2014 6:48:37 PM	00:09.41 L2 D2 F2 R2 U F2 D B2 F2 D' B L' D' F2 R2 D B' U' R' B' U'
5244	Jul 8, 2014 6:48:15 PM	00:10.89 L2 D B2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 F U' B' D2 F' R F' D' B U' L
5243	Jul 8, 2014 6:47:49 PM	00:14.66 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R' D B U B2 F' U2 B2 U2 R2
5242	Jul 8, 2014 6:47:27 PM	00:10.26 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 L' F R F U2 L' D2 U L' D U2
5241	Jul 8, 2014 6:47:06 PM	00:11.60 D' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D U' B' D R2 L' D2 B' R2 F D' B2 U2
5240	Jul 8, 2014 6:46:43 PM	00:12.74 U2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' R U R2 B' F' R' F' D L' B' D'
5239	Jul 8, 2014 6:44:51 PM	00:10.03 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R B' L2 D B2 R F U2 F D' U'
5238	Jul 8, 2014 6:44:24 PM	00:12.62 R2 U B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U B U2 R U' R' B2 R B2 F2
5237	Jul 8, 2014 6:44:00 PM	00:12.81 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 L U' R' F' D B' U B' F U2
5236	Jul 8, 2014 6:43:26 PM	00:13.28 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' R2 F D2 F' L' U B F R' B2 U
5235	Jul 8, 2014 6:43:05 PM	00:12.18 R2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R D' F2 U' F L' B2 U' B' F U2
5234	Jul 8, 2014 6:42:00 PM	00:11.32 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 U F2 U F' R L2 D' U L2 B' U' B R'
5233	Jul 8, 2014 6:41:23 PM	00:12.25 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' L2 D2 R B F2 D F L F' U F2 L' U
5232	Jul 8, 2014 6:40:57 PM	00:14.60 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R' B2 L2 U' B' D B2 R' B' D'
5231	Jul 8, 2014 6:40:36 PM	00:10.55 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L B' F D B F2 D R' U'
5230	Jul 8, 2014 6:35:31 PM	00:12.90 U2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B R2 U B F' L B R F' L'
5229	Jul 8, 2014 6:35:06 PM	00:10.54 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 B D L2 F L2 F R U2 L'
5228	Jul 8, 2014 6:34:41 PM	00:12.42 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B' U' B2 D L' B' U' R' D2 U
5227	Jul 8, 2014 6:33:50 PM	00:12.95 U R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' R' U R2 D' R' B' D' F L F2
5226	Jul 8, 2014 6:33:29 PM	00:10.04 R2 D' B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' F2 R' U2 B2 L F U L D2 U' F' D2
5225	Jul 8, 2014 6:33:03 PM	00:12.89 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 B' U' B U R' U R L' F' U
5224	Jul 8, 2014 6:32:29 PM	00:11.77 F2 L2 D' U R2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 U R B F' R' D F2 U' F R2 U2
5223	Jul 8, 2014 6:32:08 PM	00:11.09 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 U2 R F U2 R2 L' U R' L2 F U'
5222	Jul 8, 2014 6:31:45 PM	00:13.65 D2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F R' D' F' L B' F' R U2 B' D
5221	Jul 8, 2014 6:31:16 PM	00:12.94 U L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' U' R2 F' L F' L2 B' R L2
5220	Jul 8, 2014 4:57:43 PM	00:11.18 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L D2 L2 D L2 F' U R D2 F R'
5219	Jul 8, 2014 4:57:17 PM	00:11.73 U B2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 B D B' D2 U B' R' D F2 L'
5218	Jul 8, 2014 4:56:52 PM	00:13.22 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' L2 F' L U L' U R D B' F' R D2
5217	Jul 8, 2014 4:56:28 PM	00:12.86 B2 F2 R2 D R2 U F2 R2 U B2 U F' L' U B' F D2 L' U B'
5216	Jul 8, 2014 4:55:58 PM	00:15.21 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D U' R F L2 D R2 B U' R2 B U
5215	Jul 8, 2014 4:55:33 PM	00:11.09 D2 U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' R' U' L F R' D' U B' L2 D2
5214	Jul 8, 2014 4:55:07 PM	00:13.40 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 R F D R' F' L' U2 L B2
5213	Jul 8, 2014 4:54:43 PM	00:13.16 R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U B' U2 R2 L' U R' U B' L B' D'
5212	Jul 8, 2014 4:54:19 PM	00:13.73 U' L2 U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U L D F' R2 U B' L2 D2 U R' D
5211	Jul 8, 2014 4:53:56 PM	00:12.53 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 B' D2 U' R' D' U' L2 B' R2 B2 U'
5210	Jul 8, 2014 4:53:25 PM	00:09.93 L2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F' U R' D R U L' B2 R2 D2
5209	Jul 8, 2014 4:53:04 PM	00:11.52 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L' B' L B L F' D' F'
5208	Jul 8, 2014 4:51:50 PM	00:10.67 U2 B2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L R2 F L2 D R' B D' L U L
5207	Jul 8, 2014 4:51:11 PM	00:14.03 R2 D2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U' R' F2 U' L2 B D2 F2 L' D2 R D
5206	Jul 8, 2014 4:50:47 PM	00:12.34 R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D L' B2 D' F R' B' F2 U' L2 F D'
5205	Jul 8, 2014 4:50:15 PM	00:12.62 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U F L' B F L' U2 R' L' D B
5204	Jul 8, 2014 4:48:42 PM	00:11.69 D2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 U R' B' U' F D F D R2 B' U
5203	Jul 8, 2014 4:48:19 PM	00:11.93 D U F2 D B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B R L B2 F' L B D' L2 U
5202	Jul 8, 2014 4:47:56 PM 00:12.09 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F D' U2 B2 L' U R' F' D F' U'
5201	Jul 8, 2014 4:47:25 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U L' D2 B2 D' R2 D B U L F2
5200	Jul 8, 2014 4:47:03 PM	00:12.88 D' F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B U' F2 D' F' D' U' R' L' U
5199	Jul 8, 2014 4:46:44 PM	00:11.09 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 F' L2 F R' L2 U L F' U2 B2 U2
5198	Jul 8, 2014 4:46:16 PM	00:12.32 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D U2 L2 D R2 B' R U2 F' L' U' F' R D' R'
5197	Jul 8, 2014 4:45:45 PM	00:14.92 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D F U' R B2 L2 D F' R' U R2 D'
5196	Jul 8, 2014 4:45:16 PM	00:10.58 D' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U F' R2 U' L B2 D' R2 U F' U
5195	Jul 8, 2014 4:44:44 PM	00:13.97 L2 B2 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 L B D' F R U' R' F U F' D'
5194	Jul 8, 2014 4:44:15 PM	00:12.08 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L' B2 D' F' R' L U2 B2 D' L2 U'
5193	Jul 8, 2014 4:43:34 PM	00:12.03 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U L2 F D2 U2 R B' L U' L2 U'
5192	Jul 8, 2014 4:43:10 PM	00:13.49 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' L D' F2 U F D2 B' L' F' D'
5191	Jul 8, 2014 4:42:45 PM	00:10.79 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U' L2 D2 R' D' R2 B R' D F2 R' B L'
5190	Jul 8, 2014 4:42:24 PM	00:10.12 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' F' U' L' B2 R2 B U2 F2 D U'
5189	Jul 8, 2014 4:41:59 PM	00:10.82 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D B2 U F R2 B' U2 L' U' B' L' D F D2
5188	Jul 8, 2014 4:41:08 PM	00:11.91 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U2 B R U L2 F D2 L' B' F R U'
5187	Jul 8, 2014 4:39:47 PM	00:09.94 D2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U B2 D B2 D2 F' D2 F' U L' D2 B2 D B2 F
5186	Jul 8, 2014 4:39:16 PM	00:10.74 B2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D R2 D' U B L2 D' B2 R D2 B' F' U2 R' D
5185	Jul 8, 2014 4:38:28 PM	00:15.36 B2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 L2 D' U R2 F U2 B' R F' U' R' D R' D U'
5184	Jul 8, 2014 4:38:04 PM	00:14.27 U' L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 U L D B' D U' R2 D2 R' B2 U2
5183	Jul 8, 2014 4:37:40 PM	00:13.41 R2 D L2 D B2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 U R' U2 L' F L2 D' B' R B2 R2 U
5182	Jul 8, 2014 4:36:33 PM	00:12.14 R2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F U' B' U' L' D' R' D F2 R'
5181	Jul 8, 2014 4:35:09 PM	00:13.21 U L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' L F' U2 R' U' B U' F U2 L U2
5180	Jul 8, 2014 4:34:41 PM	00:11.44 F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 F L B2 D2 L D F' D2 F'
5179	Jul 8, 2014 4:34:02 PM	00:12.87 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 D L2 D' L' U2 B' F' L D L D' B2 D R
5178	Jul 8, 2014 4:33:23 PM	00:11.44 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 U L' U R2 B L B F2 L2 U2
5177	Jul 8, 2014 4:32:59 PM	00:12.97 L2 D' R2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R U F2 R2 D' B D R2 B R' U'
5176	Jul 8, 2014 4:32:20 PM	00:11.52 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 U' R F L2 U R L U' F2 U L2 U
5175	Jul 8, 2014 4:31:54 PM	00:12.10 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B R' B2 R2 U' F L2 D2 B2 D' U'
5174	Jul 8, 2014 4:29:14 PM	00:10.83 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 F2 D F2 U L F' D2 U B' F2 R' B R L2
5173	Jul 8, 2014 4:28:49 PM	00:12.01 D' R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 B' U2 R' B R L D R' B R2 U'
5172	Jul 8, 2014 4:27:47 PM	00:13.26 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 B' F' L D L' F2 R B' D
5171	Jul 8, 2014 4:27:05 PM	00:18.23 B2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L' R2 B' R' U L2 B F U' B2 U'
5170	Jul 8, 2014 4:26:33 PM	00:11.00 D L2 D' B2 D F2 U B2 D2 B2 D' R B2 D' U L U2 F U' L F' U'
5169	Jul 8, 2014 4:26:02 PM	00:10.39 F2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R' F' U' F2 D2 B' R' D' L' F' L
5168	Jul 8, 2014 4:25:34 PM	00:11.82 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D B2 D R U2 L F' U' B' L F' L F
5167	Jul 8, 2014 4:25:13 PM	00:11.80 B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U R D' L2 B' L' U2 R D2 F2 D2
5166	Jul 8, 2014 4:24:31 PM	00:09.93 B2 R2 U R2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 U' F' R' B2 F' U B R2 U F2 D' R
5165	Jul 8, 2014 4:24:06 PM	00:14.45 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U F2 L B F D L2 F' U B2 L U R
5164	Jul 8, 2014 4:23:38 PM	00:13.64 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F D R' D2 L' B U2 F L' D' U'
5163	Jul 8, 2014 4:22:50 PM	00:12.43 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 D2 R2 B' U B2 D2 R U L' D U' R'
5162	Jul 8, 2014 4:22:29 PM	00:10.88 D U B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 L' U' R' F' L2 D L' F L' B' D
5161	Jul 8, 2014 4:22:04 PM	00:13.82 D R2 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' L' U' F' R' L B' U R2 L U2
5160	Jul 8, 2014 4:19:09 PM	00:12.93 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U L2 B2 U F2 R' F' L' U' B U' B' F D R' U
5159	Jul 8, 2014 4:18:47 PM	00:10.11 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D U B D2 U2 R' B' U' L U2 B' F'
5158	Jul 8, 2014 4:18:21 PM	00:11.45 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' L' B' R L2 F U' B F D
5157	Jul 8, 2014 4:17:54 PM	00:13.17 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L' B F' U L' B' R2 L B' L
5156	Jul 8, 2014 4:15:24 PM	00:12.73 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U L2 U' B2 L' D' U2 B' U' R F L B D2 U'
5155	Jul 8, 2014 4:14:27 PM	00:11.69 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D R2 D R L B D' R2 F' L F2 U' R2 L'
5154	Jul 8, 2014 4:14:01 PM	00:12.15 D R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' R' L' F L' F2 R' D L' F2 U
5153	Jul 8, 2014 4:13:28 PM	00:13.66 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 D2 L2 U' F2 R' L F D' F' D2 L B2 U' B
5152	Jul 8, 2014 4:13:03 PM	00:12.57 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R F2 U' L2 F L' U2 B' R F2 L U'
5151	Jul 8, 2014 4:12:43 PM	00:11.45 R2 D' L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U L' B2 R' F L D' R2 F R2 L2 U'
5150	Jul 8, 2014 4:12:20 PM	00:10.53 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U B' R2 F D' U L2 D' R' U L D'
5149	Jul 8, 2014 4:11:54 PM	00:12.15 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U L2 D F2 U' F' U' R B2 U2 F' L' D2 L2
5148	Jul 8, 2014 4:11:30 PM	00:13.33 U2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B R L2 D2 B D R2 D B D2 U'
5147	Jul 8, 2014 4:11:02 PM	00:13.79 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' U R' D2 B U2 R D' B2 R' B' D2 L'
5146	Jul 8, 2014 4:10:37 PM	00:13.04 U' R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B D2 L D F' L' B2 R' F2 U'
5145	Jul 8, 2014 4:10:07 PM	00:15.17 F2 D2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 R D L' F' D' R2 D2 L2 U' B
5144	Jul 8, 2014 4:09:22 PM	00:13.01 F2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D L F2 U' B2 F U' F' R2 B R' D
5143	Jul 8, 2014 4:08:57 PM	00:11.84 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 U' B2 U B' R' D F2 L' F R' D2 B R' L
5142	Jul 8, 2014 4:08:27 PM	00:12.38 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F' R' U' F' D' L F2 D' R' B2 U'
5141	Jul 8, 2014 4:07:50 PM	00:13.67 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 L R2 D2 F' R' U' R B L2 F2 U2
5140	Jul 8, 2014 4:07:15 PM	00:11.02 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' F L' D2 B' F2 R2 F' R' D2 F' D'
5139	Jul 8, 2014 4:06:51 PM	00:11.88 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 D' F D R' F' D' L' U' B U2 L2
5138	Jul 8, 2014 4:06:16 PM	00:10.35 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 D' R' D R L' F' U' B' L' B2 U L
5137	Jul 8, 2014 4:05:30 PM	00:12.00 D2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 D R2 U' L2 D B' U2 R' B' F' L2 F' L U' R'
5136	Jul 8, 2014 4:05:07 PM	00:12.29 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U B' R' L' B' D' L2 U B2 D R U'
5135	Jul 8, 2014 4:04:41 PM	00:13.41 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' U2 F2 D F D' F' R2 L F U2 R2 L' F' U
5134	Jul 8, 2014 4:04:14 PM	00:11.75 D' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 F2 U L' D2 L B R' B U2 B R D' U'
5133	Jul 8, 2014 4:03:53 PM	00:10.77 D' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 B L U' F' D' L' U L2 U' B' U'
5132	Jul 8, 2014 4:03:30 PM	00:13.08 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' L F2 L2 B R' F' L' D U
5131	Jul 8, 2014 4:03:03 PM	00:11.53 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D F' D2 L B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D
5130	Jul 8, 2014 4:02:40 PM	00:13.11 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D F2 U' B2 U F L' B U L' B2 L' F R2 F'
5129	Jul 8, 2014 4:01:59 PM	00:16.47 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F U R' B2 L B' L' D' U' F
5128	Jul 8, 2014 4:01:37 PM	00:12.00 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 B2 D U' F2 D' L U' F2 D L2 B' F' R B D' U'
5127	Jul 8, 2014 4:01:15 PM	00:10.88 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 D' U' L2 B' L' D2 R' U' B' D' R B L' D2
5126	Jul 8, 2014 4:00:48 PM	00:13.42 B2 D B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' B' U L' D U2 R2 B' F2 L U2
5125	Jul 8, 2014 4:00:24 PM	00:11.70 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D' U B2 D' F2 U2 R' U' B R' D' L2 F' R' L' F2 D2
5124	Jul 8, 2014 3:59:45 PM	00:10.99 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D' B D R' F' R' F2 L' B2 U F L'
5123	Jul 8, 2014 3:59:15 PM	00:14.36 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 D R2 L2 D' R' F U2 L D F L' B' D' L U2
5122	Jul 8, 2014 3:58:49 PM	00:13.38 D L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F2 R' U B' D' U R B R' D' U
5121	Jul 8, 2014 3:28:21 PM	00:12.05 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' U' F' L' F' U' B R2 U' L' U B U'
5120	Jul 8, 2014 3:27:56 PM	00:12.74 L2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D' L F L B2 D2 R2 L D U2 L2
5119	Jul 8, 2014 3:27:31 PM	00:10.51 F2 D' F2 D2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' F2 D B' L' U F' R' L2 D2
5118	Jul 8, 2014 3:27:04 PM	00:13.96 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 D R' U2 B' L2 F L' B2 D' F2 R U2
5117	Jul 8, 2014 3:26:35 PM	00:14.18 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' L' R2 D L' F2 R' F' R' L2 D2 U'
5116	Jul 8, 2014 3:26:01 PM	00:14.21 R2 U L2 D2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F U' B R F D2 R' D' U' F2
5115	Jul 8, 2014 3:25:31 PM	00:14.45 D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D B' R' L F R B' D B2 D2 R2
5114	Jul 8, 2014 3:25:06 PM	00:11.94 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U B2 U F U' L D' F2 U L' F' D2 U'
5113	Jul 8, 2014 3:24:31 PM	00:12.68 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' R' B2 D2 F' R2 D' B R L2 B2
5112	Jul 8, 2014 3:24:05 PM	00:12.25 L2 D B2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L B2 U2 F' D B' L U2 F' D' U'
5111	Jul 8, 2014 3:23:42 PM	00:11.92 F2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L R2 U R2 L D2 F D2 R' U
5110	Jul 8, 2014 3:23:13 PM	00:13.56 D B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D' L' B2 L F' L D U2 R2 F' U2
5109	Jul 8, 2014 3:22:54 PM	00:09.68 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 L U L2 D B F' U' B2 D' B
5108	Jul 8, 2014 3:22:19 PM	00:11.38 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R2 U2 L U' B2 U R2 D U R' F R U'
5107	Jul 8, 2014 3:21:50 PM	00:17.24 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 L B' L' U' R' U B2 D F2 R
5106	Jul 8, 2014 3:21:21 PM	00:11.20 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' B' D' L2 D2 L2 F U L' F'
5105	Jul 8, 2014 3:20:56 PM	00:13.12 L2 D R2 D U B2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 R' B F D2 L' F U R B L2 U
5104	Jul 8, 2014 3:20:33 PM	00:12.33 D2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' R' F2 L2 B2 D F' D L2
5103	Jul 8, 2014 3:20:09 PM	00:12.09 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 F R' D F' L2 U F2 D R2 D'
5102	Jul 8, 2014 3:19:40 PM	00:14.90 D2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 F' U' B2 D' R D2 B2 F R' U
5101	Jul 8, 2014 3:19:18 PM	00:10.52 U R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 R' D F' L2 F' U' L' B' F2 R D
5100	Jul 8, 2014 3:18:54 PM	00:14.09 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 R F2 L' U B' L' D U
5099	Jul 8, 2014 3:18:30 PM	00:12.19 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' R' D2 F2 R' D R' F' U' R2 D
5098	Jul 8, 2014 3:18:05 PM	00:11.93 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D U' R2 F2 L F' R F2 R' L B L' F' L' U'
5097	Jul 8, 2014 3:17:41 PM	00:11.98 L2 D2 U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 B' U' F' R' U' R2 F U2 L' F2 U
5096	Jul 8, 2014 3:17:14 PM	00:10.60 D2 U F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' B R' L F2 D' F L' D' R2 L2 U'
5095	Jul 8, 2014 3:16:52 PM	00:10.21 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 B D' U' R D U' R L' D2 L'
5094	Jul 8, 2014 3:16:32 PM	00:10.67 R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R' F' L B' U2 F2 L U' B' R' U'
5093	Jul 8, 2014 3:15:43 PM	00:15.29 F2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' L B F U L2 F U2 F D' U'
5092	Jul 8, 2014 3:15:11 PM	00:14.41 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D R2 D U' B' D2 U' R2 L' F2 D' F2 U B' U'
5091	Jul 8, 2014 3:14:48 PM	00:12.27 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R B L2 D F' U' B2 R L2 F
5090	Jul 8, 2014 3:14:29 PM	00:10.03 L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 L' D' B' D F' U' R U'
5089	Jul 8, 2014 3:14:04 PM	00:11.77 B2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' R F R' L2 F2 U B D R2 U'
5088	Jul 8, 2014 3:13:43 PM	00:11.45 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 R' F R F2 D L' F' U B' U2
5087	Jul 8, 2014 3:13:22 PM	00:11.57 F2 U L2 U2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 U' B' U' L F' D L2 B R F2 D2
5086	Jul 8, 2014 3:12:53 PM	00:12.31 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D F2 R B' R' L D2 B' U' L' U' R U'
5085	Jul 8, 2014 3:12:27 PM	00:13.77 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F R2 U2 R' D2 B D F D R'
5084	Jul 8, 2014 3:12:00 PM	00:10.24 D B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' L D F' U B U' R D F' R' D
5083	Jul 8, 2014 3:11:30 PM	00:11.03 F2 D' B2 D F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 L F2 D L F' D F'
5082	Jul 8, 2014 3:09:43 PM	00:10.72 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 D F D R F L2 D' F2 R' B D2 R
5081	Jul 8, 2014 3:09:17 PM	00:14.80 U2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U R' L2 U' B' F' D2 U2 L D2 L' U'
5080	Jul 8, 2014 3:08:56 PM	00:09.77 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L B D U' R U2 F' L U' F2 U2
5079	Jul 8, 2014 3:03:58 PM	00:14.64 D' F2 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 L' D R F2 D' F' R' U R2 U2 L2
5078	Jul 8, 2014 3:03:36 PM	00:10.67 B2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F' R2 F' R L U' R D' R L2
5077	Jul 8, 2014 3:03:13 PM	00:10.58 U R2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U L F2 R B R D' R2 U2 L2 U2
5076	Jul 8, 2014 3:02:38 PM	00:11.45 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U B' U2 R' B2 L' B' L2 D' L' U' L2
5075	Jul 8, 2014 3:02:02 PM	00:13.01 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 F' R L' B2 R2 L2 D' R U'
5074	Jul 8, 2014 3:01:38 PM	00:12.56 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B2 D R2 U' F' U' F2 R' F U R' D' B U
5073	Jul 8, 2014 3:00:27 PM	00:12.18 L2 D R2 L2 D R2 F2 D B2 L' B U' F D F' L D2 U' F2 U'
5072	Jul 8, 2014 3:00:05 PM	00:13.31 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 U F R2 F' L' B' F' L D' R L2 U'
5071	Jul 8, 2014 2:59:43 PM	00:12.76 D2 U R2 U B2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' B' U F' U L D R' L B L' D
5070	Jul 8, 2014 2:59:15 PM	00:12.63 U R2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' F D2 R' U' R' D2 L B' D' U2
5069	Jul 8, 2014 2:58:50 PM	00:13.46 U2 B2 L2 D B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U2 L' U' B' L2 B' U' R2 D L
5068	Jul 8, 2014 2:58:21 PM	00:11.17 U L2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 R' F' R2 D2 L' F' U2 B2 F' D U2
5067	Jul 8, 2014 2:57:59 PM	00:12.12 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 U B2 L U' F D2 B2 F L B F D'
5066	Jul 8, 2014 2:57:36 PM	00:13.30 U2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B F D B R2 U L U' B' U2
5065	Jul 8, 2014 2:57:10 PM	00:13.22 R2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 F2 D B2 F2 R' B' D2 L U' F' R D B L
5064	Jul 8, 2014 2:56:44 PM	00:11.06 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F' D R2 D' L B' U2 R' F R2
5063	Jul 8, 2014 2:56:20 PM	00:12.16 F2 D R2 B2 D R2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 L' B F' L U' L2 F U2 R2 L' D
5062	Jul 8, 2014 2:55:47 PM	00:11.96 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F' R F2 R' D2 U2 R D2 F' U R' D'
5061	Jul 8, 2014 2:55:19 PM	00:14.07 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 U B D R' D U L2 F D' B2 F' D2
5060	Jul 8, 2014 2:54:49 PM	00:14.56 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 D F R2 D B' U' B' R F2 R' D2
5059	Jul 8, 2014 2:54:25 PM	00:12.75 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D' R' L' D2 U' R F' L2 D' F2
5058	Jul 8, 2014 2:54:06 PM	00:09.92 D L2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 L B2 F' D2 L' D F2 D B R U2
5057	Jul 8, 2014 2:53:40 PM	00:13.32 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 D' L U F2 D' R' F' D2 U' F' U
5056	Jul 8, 2014 2:53:15 PM	00:11.99 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 L F' R2 U' F2 U2
5055	Jul 8, 2014 2:52:46 PM	00:13.46 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 U F' U L B U' L2 U R' L' U'
5054	Jul 8, 2014 2:52:24 PM	00:12.03 D' F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R' L' U' L' U' B' R' U
5053	Jul 8, 2014 2:52:03 PM	00:11.90 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L F' L' B' U' B D2 F2 U2 R' L2
5052	Jul 8, 2014 2:51:40 PM	00:09.75 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B D2 F2 L' B2 F2 R2 L' F' D
5051	Jul 8, 2014 2:51:22 PM	00:08.03 F2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' B L' B2 D2 U' B D U2 F2 R2 U2
5050	Jul 8, 2014 2:50:50 PM	00:12.39 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 U R U2 F2 L U R2 L' F U' R2
5049	Jul 8, 2014 2:50:26 PM	00:11.16 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' F' D L' F2 D2 L D' R B L
5048	Jul 8, 2014 2:49:38 PM	00:12.41 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D R2 D B2 U2 L2 B' U' R' B' D2 F D2 R2 L' D2
5047	Jul 8, 2014 2:49:11 PM	00:13.21 U2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D B L U B2 U' R' L2 F2 D U'
5046	Jul 8, 2014 2:48:40 PM	00:11.67 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D B2 F U2 R U L' U2 B
5045	Jul 8, 2014 2:48:06 PM	00:12.66 D2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D' B R D U2 F R U2 F' D' L'
5044	Jul 8, 2014 2:47:42 PM	00:09.69 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B' L F' D' F2 U2 B R' U' R U2
5043	Jul 8, 2014 2:47:04 PM	00:13.75 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 U2 B' R D F' L' D' B' R2 U' R
5042	Jul 8, 2014 2:46:12 PM	00:13.30 U B2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' R2 F R2 L' B' R' U2 F2 L' U B'
5041	Jul 8, 2014 2:45:39 PM	00:10.42 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' L2 F R' D' B L U2 B D2 B' D
5040	Jul 8, 2014 2:45:15 PM	00:11.45 B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' B L' F2 R F2 R2 U R F D' U2
5039	Jul 8, 2014 2:44:43 PM	00:12.45 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D L B F' U' R' U2 F2 U2 L D U'
5038	Jul 8, 2014 2:44:11 PM	00:11.24 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B R2 U2 F' L U R F R' B U
5037	Jul 8, 2014 2:39:26 PM	00:14.67 L2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 R' L' F2 U' F R2 D L' F' U2 L
5036	Jul 8, 2014 2:39:00 PM	00:12.95 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 U2 F' B2 R L B F2 U' L2 U F'
5035	Jul 8, 2014 2:38:32 PM	00:12.48 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L F' L2 B R B R' D U B2 L'
5034	Jul 8, 2014 2:38:04 PM	00:11.78 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U' L2 B U R F2 D' B' L D' R' D2 U'
5033	Jul 8, 2014 2:37:38 PM	00:12.08 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U' L U2 F2 R2 D' B U L' D2 L U
5032	Jul 8, 2014 2:37:02 PM	00:14.02 U2 L2 U F2 R2 D R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F L U F L2 B R D R' U2 B2
5031	Jul 8, 2014 2:36:40 PM	00:12.03 U R2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 B' U2 L F2 L D' B' L2 D' F2
5030	Jul 8, 2014 2:36:12 PM	00:12.98 R2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L U' R F2 D L2 B' R2 B2 R' U'
5029	Jul 8, 2014 2:35:35 PM	00:14.44 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U' B R2 U2 B L B2 D' R' F' R2 D2
5028	Jul 8, 2014 2:35:09 PM	00:11.54 D F2 U B2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 D U' R U L' D' U' B
5027	Jul 8, 2014 2:34:28 PM	00:12.44 U R2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' U' B L D' F R F' U2 L'
5026	Jul 8, 2014 2:33:51 PM	00:13.62 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 R' U L B R' L2 F R B2 R'
5025	Jul 8, 2014 2:33:21 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L B' U L D' U2 F' L' B2 R U'
5024	Jul 8, 2014 2:32:50 PM	00:11.42 L2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 U R2 D2 L B U B2 R D' L D L2 F2 D'
5023	Jul 8, 2014 2:11:05 PM	00:10.76 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F U F U2 F L' D U2 F2 U2
5022	Jul 8, 2014 2:10:37 PM	00:12.14 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' D2 U2 B' U L2 B2 D2 R' D2 U'
5021	Jul 8, 2014 2:10:14 PM	00:12.29 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' B' F L' U L2 U L' D2 R'
5020	Jul 7, 2014 11:00:47 PM	00:14.44 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 U B2 F2 R' B U' B' U F' D2 U2 R' L2 U
5019	Jul 7, 2014 10:59:46 PM	00:12.61 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 B R' D' F U2 L2 U' R B2 U'
5018	Jul 7, 2014 10:58:18 PM	00:10.46 F2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' U2 L' F L2 B2 U B' D2 L' U
5017	Jul 7, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:11.67 L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R L' D L' U R' U B U2 R
5016	Jul 7, 2014 10:50:04 PM	00:13.40 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D R F R2 D2 R2 U L' B F2 L2 U2
5015	Jul 7, 2014 10:49:40 PM	00:13.78 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R D B D F D L D' R F
5014	Jul 7, 2014 10:49:11 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D B' U B R2 U R' U B2 D' F U'
5013	Jul 7, 2014 10:47:54 PM	00:14.94 L2 F2 U L2 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 R U2 R D U' L' B' R' D' L2
5012	Jul 7, 2014 10:46:48 PM	00:13.55 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F L U2 F2 R2 U2 B' F U L'
5011	Jul 7, 2014 10:46:21 PM	00:11.16 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 B' U2 B R' U F R'
5010	Jul 7, 2014 10:45:28 PM	00:13.72 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F U' R B L2 B' D2 R' U L'
5009	Jul 7, 2014 10:44:43 PM	00:12.60 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D' U' L' B F' R' U B' R B2 D L'
5008	Jul 7, 2014 10:44:20 PM	00:10.08 D B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 U F2 L' U' F R' D' R2 D2 B D L D'
5007	Jul 7, 2014 10:43:10 PM	00:12.09 B2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 D2 U' F L' B' U B2 R B' F' R L U2
5006	Jul 7, 2014 10:24:26 PM	00:12.49 B2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L D2 F L D' L2 B U' F' L'
5005	Jul 7, 2014 10:23:57 PM	00:14.02 D F2 D L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 F D' B2 L' D B' R U' B F
5004	Jul 7, 2014 10:23:28 PM	00:11.72 D U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 D B U' R' F2 U' L' B R' F' D2
5003	Jul 7, 2014 10:23:00 PM	00:15.38 U' R2 U L2 D U' R2 U' L2 U R' D2 R' U2 B' R2 B2 R F L2 D
5002	Jul 7, 2014 10:22:07 PM	00:12.05 D B2 L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' U L2 F D B2 D2 R' U2 R' U'
5001	Jul 7, 2014 10:21:38 PM	00:14.33 F2 D L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L D R D' F2 L' D2 U' L2 U'
5000	Jul 7, 2014 10:19:55 PM	00:12.21 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L B' F L' B2 L' U B F' D' U'
4999	Jul 7, 2014 10:19:33 PM	00:12.78 D L2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 B' R' F R D2 R' L U' R' F' L'
4998	Jul 7, 2014 10:19:04 PM	00:14.74 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B F2 U' R U2 B2 F U L D' U
4997	Jul 7, 2014 10:18:23 PM	00:11.36 B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 B R B2 U2 R' F L2 D2 B2 L U'
4996	Jul 7, 2014 10:16:50 PM	00:13.32 U F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F D L' F2 L2 D2 B F2 D' U
4995	Jul 7, 2014 9:56:50 PM	00:14.72 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 U F2 R' B R2 U2 F D L B' R2 D2
4994	Jul 7, 2014 9:56:24 PM	00:12.35 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R U' B2 L B R' U2 R2 F D'
4993	Jul 7, 2014 9:55:54 PM	00:11.52 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L' U' F' D' R D' B' D2 U' R' U'
4992	Jul 7, 2014 9:55:24 PM	00:12.10 R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 D U B2 U' L F2 D' F D2 B D U2 L2 U'
4991	Jul 7, 2014 9:53:53 PM	00:12.68 R2 U R2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' D R' L2 B L2 F L' U2 B2 U'
4990	Jul 7, 2014 9:53:13 PM	00:10.14 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' B2 R' L B2 U' F' U' B R F' U2
4989	Jul 7, 2014 9:52:42 PM	00:10.38 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F' L2 U2 B' R2 L F2 R U' B U2
4988	Jul 7, 2014 9:52:18 PM	00:12.81 B2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D B' L2 U R' F' D2 L' F2 L U2
4987	Jul 7, 2014 9:51:38 PM	00:11.98 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U F' R L B F' L' F L' D2 L'
4986	Jul 7, 2014 9:51:12 PM	00:12.61 R2 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' F' U2 B L2 U2 B' L2 D' L U2
4985	Jul 7, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:12.40 D' B2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 B2 F2 R' D B' F' D2 L' D U F U'
4984	Jul 7, 2014 9:49:53 PM	00:13.19 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F' U R L' D R B' U F R'
4983	Jul 7, 2014 9:48:59 PM	00:11.58 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 R D B U B D' R' B' U2 L2
4982	Jul 7, 2014 9:48:31 PM	00:10.81 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F R' B' D' F' D2 L' B R' L' U'
4981	Jul 7, 2014 9:47:59 PM	00:15.16 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D R D L2 F2 R B L' F' D' R' U2
4980	Jul 7, 2014 9:47:15 PM	00:15.75 U' F2 U F2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 B' R' L U B U F D' L2 B U2
4979	Jul 7, 2014 9:46:44 PM	00:11.03 F2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 B' R' F2 L' B2 F D B R2 F' U'
4978	Jul 7, 2014 9:46:15 PM	00:13.16 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D F' L' D' U L2 F2 D L' F
4977	Jul 7, 2014 9:45:34 PM	00:12.10 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 F' R' L2 U' R2 D R' L U L'
4976	Jul 7, 2014 9:45:04 PM	00:11.10 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U R' B' R' F2 D' L' B' D U B' U'
4975	Jul 7, 2014 9:44:17 PM	00:12.40 B2 D F2 R2 L2 D' U' R2 U' B' F' R B2 L' U R F2 R' U'
4974	Jul 7, 2014 9:43:37 PM	00:12.79 U' R2 L2 D' U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U F' D' U' R D2 B F2 U2 R' D
4973	Jul 7, 2014 9:43:13 PM	00:13.14 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 L' B' U2 R' B2 R D' L' B U2 F2
4972	Jul 7, 2014 9:42:41 PM	00:15.25 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 U L' U F' D2 F' L' D U2 L2 B'
4971	Jul 7, 2014 9:41:21 PM	00:15.79 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U2 L' U' L D U2 B L B F U
4970	Jul 7, 2014 9:40:55 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D L B F2 L2 D' B D2 U B' D' U'
4969	Jul 7, 2014 9:40:32 PM	00:13.84 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F L B F D' B' U R' D' R
4968	Jul 7, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:12.33 R2 B2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F' D' R' F L' D' U2 R2 B D R
4967	Jul 7, 2014 9:39:28 PM	00:10.84 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U B2 R F U B' F D' L' B2 U2 L2 B'
4966	Jul 7, 2014 9:38:59 PM	00:14.39 R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 U F2 U' R B' L' F2 R F' R B F U'
4965	Jul 7, 2014 9:38:35 PM	00:12.78 D' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U2 F R L2 F U2 B' F L' B'
4964	Jul 7, 2014 9:38:09 PM	00:11.79 D F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D B2 D2 B L' D2 F2 R' F' U' B' U2
4963	Jul 7, 2014 9:37:44 PM	00:13.06 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 D R2 B R L U' F L2 D2 U F L U'
4962	Jul 7, 2014 9:36:33 PM	00:11.17 L2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' U2 R D2 F2 U R2 B2 F L U2
4961	Jul 7, 2014 9:35:27 PM	00:14.78 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 F R L F' D' B F2 R L2 F U'
4960	Jul 7, 2014 9:34:51 PM	00:14.60 U R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 L' U' L D2 B' L' B2 D L' F' U'
4959	Jul 7, 2014 9:34:17 PM	00:13.68 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D2 B R2 L F' L' F2 D' U'
4958	Jul 7, 2014 9:33:50 PM	00:13.86 B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' R' B' D' U F R' U B D' U F2
4957	Jul 7, 2014 9:33:21 PM	00:11.55 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U L' D2 B D' R U' R L2 F' U
4956	Jul 7, 2014 9:32:36 PM	00:11.85 F2 U' F2 D B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D2 B' D B' L F' D' L D' R2 D' U2
4955	Jul 7, 2014 9:32:10 PM	00:14.31 D B2 D F2 U' B2 D R2 U L2 F2 L D2 F R' B2 R2 U' L2 B' R2
4954	Jul 7, 2014 9:31:40 PM	00:14.12 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' U2 L2 F D' L' B' R' U2 F R L B2
4953	Jul 7, 2014 9:30:54 PM	00:14.36 F2 U' R2 U R2 D B2 L2 D' F' D' U2 B F' L' F2 L B'
4952	Jul 7, 2014 9:30:12 PM	00:11.50 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' U2 B' L F D2 F L F2 U'
4951	Jul 7, 2014 9:29:49 PM	00:12.24 D2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B R' B2 D2 L' D U B' U
4950	Jul 7, 2014 9:29:22 PM	00:12.65 D R2 L2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' U2 B2 L D B F R' U2 B R' F' U'
4949	Jul 7, 2014 9:28:59 PM	00:12.61 F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 D L F' R D L2 B' L2 F L2 F D'
4948	Jul 7, 2014 9:28:31 PM	00:13.68 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B R2 U L B' F' R' D2 B2 U'
4947	Jul 7, 2014 9:28:01 PM	00:13.21 L2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R D' L D R' F2 U B' L' F' R2 U
4946	Jul 7, 2014 9:27:32 PM	00:11.71 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B2 L D B R' B' L' U2 R' D L2
4945	Jul 7, 2014 9:27:09 PM	00:13.49 R2 U B2 L2 U L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F' L U L B2 R' U' F' R2 B' U'
4944	Jul 7, 2014 9:26:36 PM	00:11.50 B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R F U2 L' B2 R2 D B' R' D' U
4943	Jul 7, 2014 9:25:07 PM	00:13.21 U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D L2 U F R2 F L' B D U R' U' L2 U'
4942	Jul 7, 2014 9:24:38 PM	00:09.94 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' B L' B2 U' L D F2 L2 B U
4941	Jul 7, 2014 9:24:01 PM	00:12.60 U F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 U F' U2 R' B U2 R2 D B U2
4940	Jul 7, 2014 9:23:37 PM	00:13.00 F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D U' F' D' B2 L2 B2 D L F' U' F2 U2
4939	Jul 7, 2014 9:23:10 PM	00:12.82 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 L' U' L2 B F2 L U R' F' D2 L'
4938	Jul 7, 2014 9:22:49 PM	00:11.54 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D R F L2 F2 U L2 F D U'
4937	Jul 7, 2014 9:20:06 PM	00:08.96 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 U L' F2 R L2 D2 B L' D R U
4936	Jul 7, 2014 9:19:43 PM	00:10.89 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L' U' B2 D2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' L'
4935	Jul 7, 2014 9:19:20 PM	00:11.50 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' B2 D2 U F' U2 R D B2 L2
4934	Jul 7, 2014 9:18:57 PM	00:12.11 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 B D2 R2 L D2 R F2 D' L B
4933	Jul 7, 2014 9:17:11 PM	00:11.21 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 D F' U' F' R B' R' L' B2 L' F'
4932	Jul 7, 2014 9:16:49 PM	00:10.92 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F' U B2 L' F' U B2 D L B' L2
4931	Jul 7, 2014 9:16:15 PM	00:11.68 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R D F2 R2 U2 L2 U F' U L
4930	Jul 7, 2014 9:15:47 PM	00:11.45 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 R U R' U2 R2 D' U' B' R2 U
4929	Jul 7, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:13.82 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 F R' U2 L' D2 L U' B D' R D
4928	Jul 7, 2014 9:14:35 PM	00:12.52 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U L' F D' B' L' D R' B' R2 B
4927	Jul 7, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:14.23 D R2 D2 R2 U F2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 R D F' L B L2 B2 R2 L' F2
4926	Jul 7, 2014 9:12:31 PM	00:12.52 U2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F U' B L2 B' D F2 L B' R' U
4925	Jul 7, 2014 9:12:01 PM	00:12.17 F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' U' F' U' L' F2 D' B' L2 B2 D2 L U2
4924	Jul 7, 2014 9:11:37 PM	00:12.14 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' F' L' D2 L2 U' F R2 L' F R2
4923	Jul 7, 2014 9:11:04 PM	00:16.25 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 D' R' B' R' D' B R' F'
4922	Jul 7, 2014 9:10:32 PM	00:11.75 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L F R2 D L' B D2 R U2 F
4921	Jul 7, 2014 9:10:03 PM	00:11.88 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 U L' F2 L F R2 L' F' R D L2 U2
4920	Jul 7, 2014 9:09:33 PM	00:12.96 U R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 U B D U2 R U2 R' F D' R U2
4919	Jul 7, 2014 9:08:01 PM	00:10.47 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U F U2 F' U2 L B L2 B' U2 R' U2
4918	Jul 7, 2014 9:07:00 PM	00:10.00 U' F2 R2 D2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U' R L U2 F' U L' B' R2 D' F
4917	Jul 7, 2014 9:06:34 PM	00:12.35 D2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R' B' L F' R2 D' U2 L F2
4916	Jul 7, 2014 9:06:06 PM	00:13.11 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D F2 U R' B' F U B D R U2 L'
4915	Jul 7, 2014 9:05:41 PM	00:13.54 F2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U' L2 D F' L B2 R F2 U' B L U L D'
4914	Jul 7, 2014 9:05:18 PM	00:10.83 B2 F2 L2 D U L2 D' L2 B2 U' B U' R2 D2 F' R' D2 F' U2 R' D
4913	Jul 7, 2014 9:04:46 PM	00:11.76 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D F2 L2 B2 L2 F' R' D' R2 L' B F L D' R U'
4912	Jul 7, 2014 9:04:19 PM	00:11.00 R2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R' B L2 B2 R U2 R2 B' L2 F' U
4911	Jul 7, 2014 9:03:54 PM	00:12.75 B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D U2 L' F R2 D F2 R' B L D' B' R2
4910	Jul 7, 2014 9:03:30 PM	00:10.95 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R D R L2 B L U R' U B2 D'
4909	Jul 7, 2014 9:03:00 PM	00:15.17 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 B R2 L2 U' B R B' L' D' U2
4908	Jul 7, 2014 9:02:29 PM	00:12.22 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F D2 U B' D' L' U' B2 U R U
4907	Jul 7, 2014 9:02:08 PM	00:11.05 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 L2 B' D' U B' L D R B D2 L U2
4906	Jul 7, 2014 9:01:42 PM	00:11.77 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D B' R2 D2 L' D' F D2 R' F' D2 U2
4905	Jul 7, 2014 9:01:15 PM	00:12.81 L2 U' B2 D U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 F' D2 R' F2 D B R D2 R2 D2 L'
4904	Jul 7, 2014 8:59:55 PM	00:13.64 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F D' U2 L2 U L' D2 U B L2
4903	Jul 7, 2014 8:59:32 PM	00:12.74 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D' B2 D' F R' B L U' F D R2 L' U2
4902	Jul 7, 2014 8:58:26 PM	00:11.73 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B D' L' B F' R2 B D2 R' U2
4901	Jul 7, 2014 8:57:43 PM	00:13.81 D2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 D' L2 F' L U R' B' R' U2 L2 F R' U'
4900	Jul 7, 2014 8:33:16 PM	00:13.22 F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U L2 F D R F' D2 B R' F' U2 B2 D2
4899	Jul 7, 2014 8:31:27 PM	00:11.52 U' L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F' U F2 D U2 B' L' U' L
4898	Jul 7, 2014 5:57:50 PM	00:11.19 B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F L2 B D' L' U F R B2 D2 R2
4897	Jul 7, 2014 5:57:21 PM	00:10.58 B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U F U R' B F' L D2 F R B2
4896	Jul 7, 2014 5:56:58 PM	00:09.79 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B' U' R2 B R2 F' L U' R L
4895	Jul 7, 2014 5:56:36 PM	00:09.49 D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 R' B D' F R U2 R2 F D B U2
4894	Jul 7, 2014 5:56:03 PM	00:12.33 R2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' L B L' U B' D U2 F' D R2
4893	Jul 7, 2014 5:55:30 PM	00:11.15 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F' B2 L2 U R' B2 D' R B F'
4892	Jul 7, 2014 5:54:46 PM	00:13.50 F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 U L F' L2 B R2 L D F2 L B2
4891	Jul 7, 2014 5:54:21 PM	00:11.75 D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L' F2 U' R2 F' R' F' R' U2 F' U
4890	Jul 7, 2014 5:52:30 PM	00:12.84 U2 L2 U B2 D2 U F2 L2 D L2 B' L D2 R B' R' D' U2 B2 L' D2 U'
4889	Jul 7, 2014 5:51:56 PM	00:11.69 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 F R' F' U' B2 U2 B2 F' D' R' U2
4888	Jul 7, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.91 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 L B D' F U L2 F2 R' F2 D' U2
4887	Jul 7, 2014 5:51:08 PM	00:10.24 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F' L2 U' F D R' F2 D
4886	Jul 7, 2014 5:50:43 PM	00:12.10 D R2 D U L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 R F' L2 F2 D' L2 B F'
4885	Jul 7, 2014 5:50:22 PM	00:11.71 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R F U B2 R2 D' U' R D' B'
4884	Jul 7, 2014 5:49:55 PM	00:15.30 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F' L' D' U2 F2 R' F R2 D2 F' D2
4883	Jul 7, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.72 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L2 D' U' L' U' L' B' F2 R2 L D2 R D2 U'
4882	Jul 7, 2014 5:48:58 PM	00:14.22 L2 F2 U F2 D F2 U L2 F2 D U' B D' L' U2 F' L F2 L D R' U'
4881	Jul 7, 2014 5:48:30 PM	00:11.35 U L2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 U' F' L' D' R' B' D' L F' U2 R' U
4880	Jul 7, 2014 5:48:04 PM	00:13.79 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R' F' U2 L2 D L2 F D2 F L'
4879	Jul 7, 2014 5:47:36 PM	00:11.58 U L2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R' U' L D' L2 U F D2 B2
4878	Jul 7, 2014 5:47:08 PM	00:15.07 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R' L' D2 U R2 F L B L' B D'
4877	Jul 7, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.83 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F U R' U' F2 U' L B2 D2 L
4876	Jul 7, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:10.40 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 L2 B L' D' U' R D2 L' B2 L U'
4875	Jul 7, 2014 5:45:46 PM	00:11.77 D U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 F D2 R D B' R' F' D U L
4874	Jul 7, 2014 5:45:22 PM	00:12.53 U R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B U2 F' U2 F' L' D2 R F2 D2 U'
4873	Jul 7, 2014 5:40:55 PM	00:10.96 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U F L2 D' R2 U' R' L2 F2 U2 F'
4872	Jul 7, 2014 5:40:33 PM	00:11.44 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D R B2 R F' L B2 R' D2 B' D'
4871	Jul 7, 2014 5:40:09 PM	00:10.72 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' D L U' L' F' D2 F R' F2
4870	Jul 7, 2014 5:39:11 PM	00:13.58 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 U' R F2 L U' F' L2 B R2 U' R L'
4869	Jul 7, 2014 5:38:48 PM	00:12.30 R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 D' L2 D' B D' U B D2 R' D F' D2 B D'
4868	Jul 7, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:12.00 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' L B2 D' B' U' B2 L' D2 U L
4867	Jul 7, 2014 5:37:48 PM	00:12.53 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B' D F' U' F' L2 D2 R' F L' D
4866	Jul 7, 2014 5:37:22 PM	00:11.83 R2 B2 L2 D' U R2 L2 U F2 L2 U' F' L U B' L' F2 R L2 D' F
4865	Jul 7, 2014 5:36:50 PM	00:12.89 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D2 L' F2 R D B R2 L2 D'
4864	Jul 7, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:10.75 B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 D2 F2 R' F' D' U' R2 U' F' D' R' L2 U'
4863	Jul 6, 2014 11:00:19 PM	00:09.88 L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 U L2 D F' U R B2 D' B' L B2 L' F U
4862	Jul 6, 2014 10:59:58 PM	00:10.37 R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' F U B' R L U2 B' F' U' R'
4861	Jul 6, 2014 10:59:36 PM	00:10.68 U B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B2 L' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 D L2
4860	Jul 6, 2014 10:59:16 PM	00:10.82 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R' F L' D2 F2 R U' R2 D U'
4859	Jul 6, 2014 10:58:41 PM	00:10.46 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B2 L2 F' U F2 D2 R' L' D' F L F D
4858	Jul 6, 2014 10:58:18 PM	00:12.61 U2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 D B2 L2 F' D' U F2 D B D R' F L' U'
4857	Jul 6, 2014 10:57:56 PM	00:11.23 B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D U' B2 D2 R B U2 L2 F R2 U B' D L' U'
4856	Jul 6, 2014 10:57:33 PM	00:12.56 D' R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F' D' B R' F D' B' D' R' D' R'
4855	Jul 6, 2014 10:57:05 PM	00:17.03 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' D B U F' U' F' D2 U L2
4854	Jul 6, 2014 10:56:39 PM	00:13.43 U F2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 F2 U' B2 L' D F' R2 F D R' U F' L'
4853	Jul 6, 2014 10:56:08 PM	00:14.72 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D L2 B R2 B' R' L D2 U L2 B' D2 L
4852	Jul 6, 2014 10:55:48 PM	00:09.39 L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D' U2 R D' B U R B2 F2 L F D U
4851	Jul 6, 2014 10:55:02 PM	00:12.39 D2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B F U' R2 B2 F L U R' B D2
4850	Jul 6, 2014 10:54:37 PM	00:11.74 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U2 L' F2 R F U' L D B2 R2 D2 U'
4849	Jul 6, 2014 10:54:13 PM	00:13.15 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R D' B R' L2 U F U' R' D2 F'
4848	Jul 6, 2014 10:53:50 PM	00:13.60 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L' B2 F L' D U R' B' D2 U
4847	Jul 6, 2014 10:52:56 PM	00:13.74 U R2 B2 D R2 U L2 F2 L2 U' L B2 F' U' F R F D2 R U2 R'
4846	Jul 6, 2014 10:52:34 PM	00:10.73 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D L U2 R2 B' R' B' L F2 D' U' F'
4845	Jul 6, 2014 10:52:02 PM	00:11.08 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 F L2 B U' B U2 L U L2 U2
4844	Jul 6, 2014 10:47:48 PM	00:12.46 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 L F' R2 B2 R B L2 U R2 L U2
4843	Jul 6, 2014 10:47:25 PM	00:12.64 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 R B R2 F L' U2 R2 B' U2 R U'
4842	Jul 6, 2014 10:47:04 PM	00:10.76 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 U2 F' L' B R2 F' D F' D' L B
4841	Jul 6, 2014 10:46:35 PM	00:17.02 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 R D' F' R2 U B2 D' B' L U'
4840	Jul 6, 2014 10:46:09 PM	00:11.64 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 U F' R' D' U2 L U' L' F U R'
4839	Jul 6, 2014 10:45:48 PM	00:11.17 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B' L2 B' F R' F2 L D' B' F2
4838	Jul 6, 2014 10:45:27 PM	00:09.76 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' F R2 L D L' U F U2 B2
4837	Jul 6, 2014 10:45:07 PM	00:11.49 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 R B L U B2 F R' U' B'
4836	Jul 6, 2014 10:44:33 PM	00:11.92 U2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 F' U' B2 R D2 B' U2 F2 D R' U2
4835	Jul 6, 2014 10:44:10 PM	00:12.62 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 R' L' D' B' U' L F' L2 D' F' L'
4834	Jul 6, 2014 10:43:47 PM	00:10.73 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 R' U B F2 D' B U F2 R B'
4833	Jul 6, 2014 10:43:25 PM	00:11.71 D L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U R' F L' U' L2 D B D2 R2 B2 U2
4832	Jul 6, 2014 10:43:01 PM	00:11.48 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 B F L2 D' B' U2 L2 D R F2 D'
4831	Jul 6, 2014 10:42:32 PM	00:11.81 B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L' U B' U2 B' L2 U F2 U2 B2
4830	Jul 6, 2014 10:42:05 PM	00:14.34 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 F U B' F' U' R' D B2 U' R
4829	Jul 6, 2014 10:41:42 PM	00:10.51 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D F2 U R2 L2 U L D' F2 U R2 F2 L U2 B' R2 D2
4828	Jul 6, 2014 10:40:46 PM	00:13.27 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B D' L2 D' R' U' R2 B' R' L
4827	Jul 6, 2014 10:40:15 PM	00:11.69 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 U F' R2 B2 U' B' L F' R2 B' R2 U'
4826	Jul 6, 2014 10:39:49 PM	00:13.43 U B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' B2 D B R L2 U' R' U2 F L D2 B
4825	Jul 6, 2014 10:39:25 PM	00:14.53 R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L U2 B' U' F D2 B2 R D2 F'
4824	Jul 6, 2014 10:39:03 PM	00:11.61 U B2 D' F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' F D2 R' U F R' F R F D2
4823	Jul 6, 2014 10:38:34 PM	00:15.51 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U L2 F R2 D R B2 L' B' D' U F'
4822	Jul 6, 2014 10:38:04 PM	00:12.66 D' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' R' L2 D R F D' R2 D' B2 D'
4821	Jul 6, 2014 10:35:12 PM	00:12.11 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U R B D' R2 F2 R B2 F R2 D2
4820	Jul 6, 2014 10:34:49 PM	00:11.13 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D' U' F' D2 F L' D' B2 D' R' L' U'
4819	Jul 6, 2014 10:34:27 PM	00:12.09 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 F' L B U' B2 U2 F2 U2 F' R U2
4818	Jul 6, 2014 10:34:05 PM	00:12.80 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D' B R' D2 F R2 D U F2 L' B
4817	Jul 6, 2014 10:33:41 PM	00:12.08 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 U2 F R B' L' U2 F R' D L' D U'
4816	Jul 6, 2014 10:33:15 PM	00:13.12 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' F R U2 R F' U2 B2 U R
4815	Jul 6, 2014 10:32:51 PM	00:13.86 U R2 B2 D' B2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B F' D L' U2 R F2 D R' U' R'
4814	Jul 6, 2014 10:32:29 PM	00:11.70 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B D L2 D' L U B R U' F' U'
4813	Jul 6, 2014 10:32:06 PM	00:11.97 R2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' F U2 B' U F2 L U2 F' L B
4812	Jul 6, 2014 10:31:38 PM	00:16.22 D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D B2 U F' D U' B R' L F L' D2 F
4811	Jul 6, 2014 10:31:18 PM	00:11.17 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B2 U2 F2 R D2 L D R D2 F2 D' F D2 U2
4810	Jul 6, 2014 10:30:39 PM	00:13.93 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 B2 R B D2 U' B D R D2 F U
4809	Jul 6, 2014 10:30:19 PM	00:11.09 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' R U2 B' D' B2 R2 L D' U2 B' R2
4808	Jul 6, 2014 10:29:51 PM	00:14.10 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U B2 D U' B2 U2 B D' B' L' B U R B D U
4807	Jul 6, 2014 10:28:55 PM	00:10.61 U' F2 D R2 U F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R' F' U F' U F' U2 L' U2 F
4806	Jul 6, 2014 10:28:28 PM	00:13.39 U B2 R2 U F2 U L2 F2 D F2 L' F D' B U2 F R' U B D2 L'
4805	Jul 6, 2014 10:28:04 PM	00:09.64 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D B' L2 D' U' F U2 R D2 B R D2
4804	Jul 6, 2014 10:27:44 PM	00:11.46 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R D L' D B' L D' L2 D2 U' L'
4803	Jul 6, 2014 10:27:23 PM	00:11.72 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 F D L2 U R' D F2 R' L F'
4802	Jul 6, 2014 10:26:59 PM	00:12.37 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R U' F' D U' B' R D' L' D U'
4801	Jul 6, 2014 10:26:36 PM	00:11.52 D B2 D B2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B' U' R' D U R' L D2 F2
4800	Jul 6, 2014 10:26:12 PM	00:13.28 D' B2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U R B U' R' F' D B2 D2 L' B' D
4799	Jul 6, 2014 10:25:43 PM	00:13.02 R2 D2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U B F L D2 F L' F L2 U2
4798	Jul 6, 2014 10:24:08 PM	00:12.18 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R' B2 F2 D' U' R' B' F2 D F' L'
4797	Jul 6, 2014 10:22:23 PM	00:12.92 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L' U F D2 L2 B' F2 U R' B
4796	Jul 6, 2014 10:22:00 PM	00:13.10 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 F' U B2 U R D F L B2 R'
4795	Jul 6, 2014 10:21:36 PM	00:11.44 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 L F R2 B2 D' L' D' U F' L U
4794	Jul 6, 2014 10:20:55 PM	00:12.56 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 D B' D U2 L2 U' L' B D U2 R U'
4793	Jul 6, 2014 10:20:31 PM	00:12.44 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U' R D' B2 U R' L2 B R2 U B'
4792	Jul 6, 2014 10:20:07 PM	00:13.45 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' L B' D L2 F2 R L' U' F' L' U'
4791	Jul 6, 2014 10:19:43 PM	00:11.67 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R F2 D F' R' B2 U2 R D' B L2
4790	Jul 6, 2014 10:19:20 PM	00:12.93 U R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 F U' R2 F2 D L' D R F'
4789	Jul 6, 2014 10:18:58 PM	00:12.43 D' L2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D' U' R' U2 L B2 D2 F' U' B' D L'
4788	Jul 6, 2014 10:18:37 PM	00:11.92 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D2 R' F D R L2 D' B' D' F2 U' L'
4787	Jul 6, 2014 10:16:19 PM	00:12.91 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B U' F' D' F R U2 L B2 L2
4786	Jul 6, 2014 10:15:26 PM	00:12.01 F2 U2 B2 D U2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 F R2 L F2 R' D R2 L D' L'
4785	Jul 6, 2014 10:15:01 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 L2 F D2 U' F' L F U2 R' F D2 U
4784	Jul 6, 2014 10:14:33 PM	00:12.70 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B2 U2 R' B L' U2 L' B D B U' F2 D2
4783	Jul 6, 2014 10:14:03 PM	00:13.41 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' U B R' B2 D2 L' D F L D2
4782	Jul 6, 2014 9:52:49 PM	00:12.65 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D F2 U L2 U L2 F D' R' B D F' U' B2 L B' D2
4781	Jul 6, 2014 9:52:17 PM	00:13.34 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L' R2 U2 B' R2 L D F D2 L U2
4780	Jul 6, 2014 9:51:53 PM	00:14.12 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 U' R' F R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F L B
4779	Jul 6, 2014 9:49:12 PM	00:12.05 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R D' F2 D' R2 L U F L U2
4778	Jul 6, 2014 9:48:50 PM	00:12.69 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R U B' L2 F R' F' L2 F2 L2
4777	Jul 6, 2014 9:48:29 PM	00:11.87 B2 R2 D' L2 D U2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R F R D' U2 B' D' R2 F R
4776	Jul 6, 2014 9:48:04 PM	00:13.89 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 L F2 U F U R2 U'
4775	Jul 6, 2014 9:46:18 PM	00:10.24 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D R B' U F R' B' F2 R' D' U'
4774	Jul 6, 2014 9:45:48 PM	00:14.08 L2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L B' D2 R' U L U B D'
4773	Jul 6, 2014 9:45:07 PM	00:13.83 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 U F R B2 D L' B2 U B L2 D
4772	Jul 6, 2014 9:44:48 PM	00:10.07 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B' D' R2 B' L B2 D R' B' R'
4771	Jul 6, 2014 9:44:15 PM	00:11.95 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R' B' R2 F2 U R F D L2 U L2
4770	Jul 6, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:11.76 U B2 R2 F2 U F2 D F2 U' R2 D F R L U R' U B' L U L2
4769	Jul 6, 2014 9:43:13 PM	00:11.83 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B L2 D F' U B D U2 L' F2 D'
4768	Jul 6, 2014 9:42:34 PM	00:10.98 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 L B2 L D' U2 F' R2 F2 U' F
4767	Jul 6, 2014 9:42:10 PM	00:13.63 B2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 L' D' U' R F' R2 U2 L D
4766	Jul 6, 2014 9:41:49 PM	00:10.43 F2 D R2 U B2 D' U' B2 U' R2 U' F' D2 F2 D' R B2 L B2 D' F' U'
4765	Jul 6, 2014 9:41:23 PM	00:11.59 U' R2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L' D2 B L U' F2 D' R2 U' R2
4764	Jul 6, 2014 9:23:58 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U L' D' B U' R F2 L' D' L2 D' U2
4763	Jul 6, 2014 7:21:20 PM	00:11.17 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 U B F' R' U R D F U2 L B
4762	Jul 6, 2014 7:20:54 PM	00:12.64 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D R U' L2 B' L' B R2 B2
4761	Jul 6, 2014 7:20:29 PM	00:12.12 B2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' L' F R2 D B' D2 B' D2
4760	Jul 6, 2014 7:19:19 PM	00:11.54 L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R' U' B2 D B' U2 R D F' R' D'
4759	Jul 6, 2014 7:18:55 PM	00:13.47 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D' U2 L' U2 B' F D R U' R2 U F D'
4758	Jul 6, 2014 7:18:09 PM	00:13.77 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 B2 U B R' L B2 L' F2 L2 D2 L F' D'
4757	Jul 6, 2014 7:17:43 PM	00:11.97 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B' U L2 U R B R2 L B2 F
4756	Jul 6, 2014 7:17:12 PM	00:13.06 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 U' B F2 U' L B2 U' L2 B D2 L U
4755	Jul 6, 2014 7:16:35 PM	00:12.46 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 D B' L2 F' L D' L2 B' F L U2
4754	Jul 6, 2014 7:16:05 PM	00:14.09 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 D B2 L2 U L' F2 D' F2 U2 B R' U' B2 R
4753	Jul 6, 2014 7:14:03 PM	00:09.58 D' R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L' F2 U B R' L' D B2 D2
4752	Jul 6, 2014 7:13:41 PM	00:12.59 B2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 D2 F' D F2 D F' U R D2 B' F'
4751	Jul 6, 2014 7:13:17 PM	00:11.46 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 D' B2 U' F2 R D' R D' R' L' B L U2
4750	Jul 6, 2014 7:12:53 PM	00:13.72 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B L2 D R B R' L' B2 D' B' U2
4749	Jul 6, 2014 7:12:27 PM	00:15.43 U2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' U R' L' D' L B2 R2 F' R'
4748	Jul 6, 2014 7:12:00 PM	00:13.25 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U B' D' L D' R2 U R' F'
4747	Jul 6, 2014 7:11:25 PM	00:12.38 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F D2 L' D' B' F2 R' F U2 B2 U2
4746	Jul 6, 2014 7:11:03 PM	00:10.78 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F L B' L2 B' L2 D' U2 F' R' D2
4745	Jul 6, 2014 7:10:31 PM	00:14.41 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D U F2 R' U F2 U F2 L B' L B2 F' U'
4744	Jul 6, 2014 7:09:50 PM	00:13.40 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 D R2 F' R' D F U F L' F2 R' B2 D'
4743	Jul 6, 2014 7:09:28 PM	00:12.22 U' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 B L U2 F L2 D U B' F2 D2 U'
4742	Jul 6, 2014 7:08:43 PM	00:12.66 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U F' U B' R' D2 F' R L D' L2 U
4741	Jul 6, 2014 7:08:17 PM	00:12.20 D F2 U B2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 U' F U' L' F' D' B R2 L F2 R D'
4740	Jul 6, 2014 7:07:41 PM	00:12.42 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B F U' B2 L D' B R2 B2 L'
4739	Jul 6, 2014 7:06:18 PM	00:11.25 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D L' F' D B F D2 F D' U' L U'
4738	Jul 6, 2014 7:05:54 PM	00:11.89 U F2 U2 B2 D F2 D L2 D' B2 U F U L' F' L D B2 U' R2 L U'
4737	Jul 6, 2014 7:05:32 PM	00:11.85 L2 B2 U' F2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D L B F' L' U R B F2 R2 B2 U
4736	Jul 6, 2014 7:05:12 PM	00:09.99 L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L' B' R' B' D B' L' U' R2 B U2
4735	Jul 6, 2014 7:04:27 PM	00:11.83 L2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' R F R' L2 U R2 L' B L D
4734	Jul 6, 2014 7:03:58 PM	00:12.87 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 R U' F U' F2 U' L' U L' U'
4733	Jul 6, 2014 7:03:25 PM	00:13.89 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 F L' U' B2 U2 F' D B' U' L
4732	Jul 6, 2014 7:02:56 PM	00:10.84 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' L B' R' D2 L F D' R F U
4731	Jul 6, 2014 7:02:20 PM	00:13.19 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 U R' B' U L' F' L2 U' B D' R
4730	Jul 6, 2014 7:01:54 PM	00:10.09 B2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D U L2 F' R2 D' B D' L2 B L
4729	Jul 6, 2014 7:00:32 PM	00:10.78 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D U L B2 F' U' B' D L2 B' R B'
4728	Jul 6, 2014 6:59:40 PM	00:12.23 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 B' R' U' R' D B2 D L B2 U'
4727	Jul 6, 2014 6:59:16 PM	00:12.99 L2 U F2 U F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R F' R' B' D2 R' D F2 U2
4726	Jul 6, 2014 6:58:16 PM	00:11.69 U L2 D' B2 D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' D R B L F' L' F2 D U'
4725	Jul 6, 2014 6:57:53 PM	00:12.40 B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F' L' B' D2 L U' R U2 F' L
4724	Jul 6, 2014 6:57:18 PM	00:13.48 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U L' U' F2 R' F D R U2 B L2
4723	Jul 6, 2014 6:56:54 PM	00:12.23 U B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' R U' B' D' L F2 U R U' B L'
4722	Jul 6, 2014 6:56:32 PM	00:11.71 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' D F D F2 D U2 B' R' L' D'
4721	Jul 6, 2014 6:56:03 PM	00:11.50 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 R' B D L' B' D'
4720	Jul 6, 2014 6:55:29 PM	00:13.88 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D' B F' D2 F' L U'
4719	Jul 6, 2014 6:54:44 PM	00:12.77 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' U2 B' U L' D' R' F2 L F D2
4718	Jul 6, 2014 6:54:08 PM	00:12.69 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 D U2 L' B D' U' B2
4717	Jul 6, 2014 6:53:23 PM	00:12.58 B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 B' L' B' R D' F L' F' L' B' U'
4716	Jul 6, 2014 6:52:20 PM	00:11.18 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U2 L B' L2 D' U B F2 L' U B' U2
4715	Jul 6, 2014 6:27:04 PM	00:14.92 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 R' L2 D' B' U' F2 R' U R D2 U'
4714	Jul 6, 2014 6:26:34 PM	00:11.33 L2 D R2 U R2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F D F2 R2 U' L D F U' F2 U2
4713	Jul 6, 2014 6:25:17 PM	00:12.35 U B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R D U' R2 D B L' D2 R B2
4712	Jul 6, 2014 6:24:43 PM	00:15.48 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 D2 B D F U L U R' B2 F' U R'
4711	Jul 6, 2014 6:24:18 PM	00:12.60 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D U L2 F2 L D2 F R D2 B2 R' B' L2 U
4710	Jul 6, 2014 6:23:35 PM	00:13.45 B2 U2 L2 D L2 D R2 U' R2 U' L R2 B U' F2 L D L2 F D R2
4709	Jul 6, 2014 6:23:11 PM	00:11.92 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D B2 R2 D B2 U F B2 U2 L' F2 D R L' U' B' R'
4708	Jul 6, 2014 6:22:38 PM	00:14.28 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R F2 L' D' B U F2 D2 R2 D'
4707	Jul 6, 2014 6:20:50 PM	00:11.70 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L F R2 B' D2 U' L F D2 B L'
4706	Jul 6, 2014 6:19:56 PM	00:11.62 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 L B U F U' L' B' D L'
4705	Jul 6, 2014 6:19:15 PM	00:11.90 F2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U' L' U2 B R L2 D U2 L' F2 U F
4704	Jul 6, 2014 6:18:36 PM	00:11.13 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 D F2 L B R D2 F2 U'
4703	Jul 6, 2014 6:17:40 PM	00:10.84 F2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 F2 R' B' D2 U' R L' D B' L2
4702	Jul 6, 2014 6:17:01 PM	00:12.18 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U B' R2 U' R' B L' U F' U2 R' F2
4701	Jul 6, 2014 6:16:02 PM	00:12.34 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 D R2 B2 L U R2 B D' F D2 L' F D' U2
4700	Jul 6, 2014 6:15:09 PM	00:13.31 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L' F' D2 R2 L2 U R' F' U R' D'
4699	Jul 6, 2014 6:14:46 PM	00:09.60 R2 D' B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B' D' U2 B' F' L D' F R L2
4698	Jul 6, 2014 6:14:18 PM	00:13.75 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' R' D U' L D' U' R U F' D
4697	Jul 6, 2014 6:13:50 PM	00:13.48 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 U F L2 D2 U L' D2 B' F' L B
4696	Jul 6, 2014 6:13:23 PM	00:12.53 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 D B2 D L2 U' F' B2 R' U' R' B' R D2 L2 F
4695	Jul 6, 2014 6:12:48 PM	00:12.22 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 D B2 U' R2 F L F2 D R U' F U' L'
4694	Jul 6, 2014 6:11:49 PM	00:12.56 R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' D' R' B2 L2 D2 L U2 L D' U'
4693	Jul 6, 2014 6:11:22 PM	00:10.50 L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 L' B' U B2 R' F' U2 F2 R2 L'
4692	Jul 6, 2014 6:10:46 PM	00:11.35 R2 D' U L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B' F' D' R L D' L2 B U2 L' U'
4691	Jul 6, 2014 6:10:22 PM	00:11.97 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R' B' U' F' D2 F' L2 F U2 L
4690	Jul 6, 2014 6:09:45 PM	00:10.59 D B2 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' F L2 D' B2 F' L2 D R2 L' D' U'
4689	Jul 6, 2014 6:08:14 PM	00:11.32 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 D' R' B' R U' L2 F' R' L2
4688	Jul 6, 2014 6:07:48 PM	00:10.64 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 D B' U2 F' L D F R' U2 B L2 D'
4687	Jul 6, 2014 6:07:10 PM	00:13.43 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B L2 B2 U2 R F' D2 R2 L U2
4686	Jul 6, 2014 6:06:46 PM	00:13.36 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R' D' L' D F' D B U2 R D' L2
4685	Jul 6, 2014 6:06:22 PM	00:13.71 D2 R2 U L2 F2 D R2 U B2 F2 D R U2 L2 B' F U' L B U' L' U'
4684	Jul 6, 2014 6:05:57 PM	00:13.33 D' F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F' L' U' F2 L' B' L' F' L2 F U
4683	Jul 6, 2014 6:05:25 PM	00:13.44 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D U2 R2 U L' U2 B2 F' L B2 R' B2 U F
4682	Jul 6, 2014 6:05:04 PM	00:10.74 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 D' F2 U' R L D B D2 R L2 F2 R B U'
4681	Jul 6, 2014 6:04:28 PM	00:12.41 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R' B R2 D2 L' B2 R2 D U2 F2 D
4680	Jul 6, 2014 6:03:48 PM	00:14.05 R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F D L D' L' U' F2 R2 B' U
4679	Jul 6, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:13.71 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 D' B' F2 R D2 R2 B' L2 F D
4678	Jul 6, 2014 6:02:59 PM	00:12.39 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R B' F' D' L U' F' L' B' F'
4677	Jul 6, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:09.92 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F L U' B F' R' B'
4676	Jul 6, 2014 6:02:10 PM	00:14.08 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U B U2 R D F' L' D' F' U F U'
4675	Jul 6, 2014 6:01:46 PM	00:12.12 U' R2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 U B F2 R' L2 F2 U R2 L U F' U'
4674	Jul 6, 2014 6:01:08 PM	00:12.96 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 F D U2 F2 L F L2 U' B' R'
4673	Jul 6, 2014 6:00:25 PM	00:13.05 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D L2 U' L' U2 B2 F' U' B U' B R' L' U
4672	Jul 6, 2014 6:00:04 PM	00:11.12 U' B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 R' L2 U' L2 U2 B' R' F U2
4671	Jul 6, 2014 5:59:40 PM	00:10.20 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U F D' U' R U2 L D F' U2 B2
4670	Jul 6, 2014 5:58:29 PM	00:12.26 F2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 D U R' B' R2 F R' L U F' D2 B D'
4669	Jul 6, 2014 5:57:59 PM	00:13.79 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U F R' U' L F R2 F R D U
4668	Jul 6, 2014 5:57:34 PM	00:13.57 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 L U F D' R' U' L' D2 R D2 U'
4667	Jul 6, 2014 5:57:12 PM	00:11.01 D R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 L' U2 F R' L' U2 B2 U L' F'
4666	Jul 6, 2014 5:56:47 PM	00:12.95 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' F D' B' R' L2 F' R' F2 D2 F2
4665	Jul 6, 2014 5:56:25 PM	00:12.55 U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 B R' L B' D' L' F L F D' U2
4664	Jul 6, 2014 5:55:42 PM	00:11.78 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F' R D U F' R' L' D B' D2
4663	Jul 6, 2014 5:55:15 PM	00:13.09 U R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R' B' D' F D' R2 D2 F U R' U2
4662	Jul 6, 2014 5:54:54 PM	00:11.09 D' F2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 F' U' R2 U' F R L' D L2 F
4661	Jul 6, 2014 5:54:32 PM	00:11.14 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D F' U' L2 U2 B L' F U' F2 L'
4660	Jul 6, 2014 3:32:45 PM	00:12.76 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B L B F' R D2 R B' R L D'
4659	Jul 6, 2014 3:32:15 PM	00:11.43 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 B' U R' B L2 D' B' D' R' B' U2
4658	Jul 6, 2014 3:31:49 PM	00:14.29 B2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F' D' F2 D' R B2 D' F' R' L' B2
4657	Jul 6, 2014 3:31:25 PM	00:10.80 L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B' U L' U R2 U2 B R L2
4656	Jul 6, 2014 3:31:01 PM	00:12.29 R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 D L2 D' U L' F D2 B' R2 D F2 L' D U2
4655	Jul 6, 2014 3:30:32 PM	00:12.63 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 L B L F' D' F R' D F D2 R'
4654	Jul 6, 2014 3:29:58 PM	00:12.58 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 D' R2 L2 F R' U' R F2 L D R' B' U
4653	Jul 6, 2014 3:29:35 PM	00:11.46 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U R U L' F' R' U' B' R' U2 L'
4652	Jul 6, 2014 3:29:12 PM	00:09.83 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' R' B' F' U' L' D F2 R' D' F2
4651	Jul 6, 2014 3:28:45 PM	00:12.34 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 D' B U' B D F R' U L U2 R2
4650	Jul 6, 2014 3:28:19 PM	00:13.45 R2 L2 B2 D L2 D R2 D2 B2 F2 R' L' U L U2 F' R L' D R2
4649	Jul 6, 2014 3:27:17 PM	00:11.43 U' B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L F R' D' B D' U2 L' D L U'
4648	Jul 6, 2014 3:26:46 PM	00:12.06 U' L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R' B D2 B U2 F' R' D2 U R2
4647	Jul 6, 2014 3:26:13 PM	00:13.50 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U L' U' B F2 U2 R' D2 B U L D' U
4646	Jul 6, 2014 3:25:42 PM	00:10.05 B2 F2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' R' D' R' U2 B' F2 R' D U R U2
4645	Jul 6, 2014 3:25:10 PM	00:14.54 L2 D' R2 F2 D F2 D U2 F2 R2 U F R F' R' F L B R2 F R'
4644	Jul 6, 2014 3:24:39 PM	00:16.47 U B2 D B2 U F2 L2 U R2 U' B D' F2 L' U2 R2 D' R U2 F U'
4643 Jul 6, 2014 3:23:31 PM	00:12.39 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D F2 U L2 D2 R' B' R' L' U' R U2 F R'
4642	Jul 6, 2014 3:23:09 PM	00:11.93 U' R2 B2 D' U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' D' R B' U2 F D B' F' L2 U'
4641	Jul 6, 2014 3:22:47 PM	00:12.30 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 R L2 D' B F2 U B' U2 R2 U'
4640	Jul 6, 2014 3:22:10 PM	00:14.14 B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U' F' L D' R2 D2 F R D2 U L' U'
4639	Jul 6, 2014 3:21:44 PM	00:10.84 B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 U2 L' D R F D'
4638	Jul 6, 2014 3:21:21 PM	00:11.90 B2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U R U' F' D R2 L' D' L B' R U2
4637	Jul 6, 2014 3:20:49 PM	00:11.73 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D F2 L' B' R2 F2 L' U F D B' L' U'
4636	Jul 6, 2014 3:20:05 PM	00:11.07 U R2 U B2 U L2 U L2 U B2 R' B2 U' R' D F L' B L D'
4635	Jul 6, 2014 3:19:32 PM	00:11.58 B2 U B2 D L2 D F2 U L2 D' U' B' L2 D L' B R2 D R' L' U F2
4634	Jul 6, 2014 3:18:49 PM	00:09.95 U F2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R' B R2 B' D' L B' R' U L2 U'
4633	Jul 6, 2014 3:18:02 PM	00:13.90 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D' R F' D R' F R' B2 U2 F D
4632	Jul 6, 2014 3:17:39 PM	00:11.02 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 U F2 R F' L U F' D' F2 R L'
4631	Jul 6, 2014 3:17:11 PM	00:09.60 F2 R2 D' F2 D U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L B' D' F2 L B U2 B2 L' B U2
4630	Jul 6, 2014 3:16:48 PM	00:09.90 D B2 R2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 D F2 R B2 F R2 D U R2 B R D' R'
4629	Jul 6, 2014 3:16:23 PM	00:11.02 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 B2 R L2 F' L F D2 L B' U2 L2 U2
4628	Jul 6, 2014 3:15:59 PM	00:10.44 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F' U R2 B2 L D' U' F' U' R' U2
4627	Jul 6, 2014 3:15:32 PM	00:10.85 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 R D' B2 R D2 U L2 F' R2 D
4626	Jul 6, 2014 3:15:07 PM	00:11.31 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U2 F' B2 U' L' U2 L2 D L' B2
4625	Jul 6, 2014 3:14:42 PM	00:11.59 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' U2 F' R B2 R' D U' F L F R' U2
4624	Jul 6, 2014 3:14:16 PM	00:12.34 D2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 L' D F' L' U' L B R D' L2
4623	Jul 6, 2014 3:13:48 PM	00:11.71 U' F2 U L2 U B2 D R2 U' B2 D L' B' D2 L' B2 D B2 F R' B2 D2
4622	Jul 6, 2014 3:13:26 PM	00:12.00 D L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 L F' U2 R U F U B' R D' U
4621	Jul 6, 2014 3:12:57 PM	00:13.51 D' R2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 U' R' F2 L F' U R B' L2 D L' U
4620	Jul 6, 2014 3:12:33 PM	00:12.53 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D L B F' D B' L' B' L2 U
4619	Jul 6, 2014 3:12:07 PM	00:14.34 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 U F' B2 L B2 D R2 D2 R' F2 D2 U'
4618	Jul 6, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:11.71 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B' D' F D R F R2 D L F
4617	Jul 6, 2014 3:11:20 PM	00:12.62 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 U L D' B2 D R' B' L' U2
4616	Jul 6, 2014 3:10:55 PM	00:13.73 U2 F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B' D R' B D2 L2 U' R' B U2
4615	Jul 6, 2014 3:08:53 PM	00:13.30 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' F D2 U' B2 L' D2 B' R' U R' U'
4614	Jul 6, 2014 3:08:18 PM	00:11.52 L2 D U F2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' R' D2 L' U2 B2 F R D' B2 D2
4613	Jul 6, 2014 3:07:48 PM	00:13.04 R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U F2 U L2 U2 R' B2 L' F' D B2 L U' L' B2
4612	Jul 6, 2014 3:07:27 PM	00:12.64 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 B' R' B' R U' B U' L U' B' L
4611	Jul 6, 2014 3:06:59 PM	00:14.73 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U L' B' F2 L U F D U L' F R
4610	Jul 6, 2014 3:06:37 PM	00:12.67 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' D' U2 R2 B L' B2 R' B F
4609	Jul 6, 2014 3:04:41 PM	00:13.32 L2 D R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U R2 F' L' B F L2 F2 R F2 D' L'
4608	Jul 6, 2014 3:03:45 PM	00:10.96 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 U F' L2 D' F2 R U2 B2 D' B F D2
4607	Jul 6, 2014 3:03:12 PM	00:13.68 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' B2 L' D U2 L2 B R' U2 F
4606	Jul 6, 2014 3:02:48 PM	00:11.18 U R2 D B2 U L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L F2 D U F' L' F' L U2 L2
4605	Jul 6, 2014 3:02:21 PM	00:11.44 D' F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L D F R2 F2 U2 F U B' U
4604	Jul 6, 2014 3:01:59 PM	00:12.29 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' L' U' L2 U2 F2 D2 R D' U2
4603	Jul 6, 2014 3:00:18 PM	00:10.69 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 B2 L' D' L' D F' U L' B2 L' U'
4602	Jul 6, 2014 1:15:46 PM	00:14.51 D F2 D' B2 U L2 D L2 U L2 F R' D2 B2 F L2 D' U' F D L'
4601	Jul 6, 2014 1:15:24 PM	00:12.81 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D U' B D' L2 B2 F U' R' B' U F U'
4600	Jul 6, 2014 1:14:58 PM	00:11.92 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' U' L2 B' L B' F D L' U' L2
4599	Jul 6, 2014 1:14:33 PM	00:13.07 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D F L U2 F D' L B R' L D U'
4598	Jul 6, 2014 1:13:57 PM	00:12.19 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L D B L2 B U F R D2 B'
4597	Jul 6, 2014 1:13:33 PM	00:12.03 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R' U' R2 L' F R2 L' B2 F' R' U2
4596	Jul 6, 2014 1:12:56 PM	00:10.14 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 D B U' F' U' R2 L U R' F' D U
4595	Jul 6, 2014 1:12:30 PM	00:11.82 D L2 D' F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L U' R' B2 F D L2 B' F2 U' L2
4594	Jul 6, 2014 1:12:05 PM	00:12.75 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U F L' D R B2 U2 B2 F D' L2
4593	Jul 6, 2014 1:11:34 PM	00:13.45 D' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 B R2 F L' B D' R2 D2 U F R
4592	Jul 6, 2014 1:10:54 PM	00:14.39 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D L D' R U L B2 D' R B L2 D'
4591	Jul 6, 2014 1:10:31 PM	00:12.41 U B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U L D2 F2 D' B L D' B2 L' B'
4590	Jul 6, 2014 1:09:40 PM	00:13.18 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F' R2 B' U L' B R' B2 R D
4589	Jul 6, 2014 1:09:08 PM	00:12.66 U R2 U' L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B D2 R' B' F2 D2 R L2 U'
4588	Jul 6, 2014 1:08:35 PM	00:12.46 U R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 R' L D2 U' B U' F' D2 R' F
4587	Jul 6, 2014 1:03:42 PM	00:11.48 F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 F' R' B U B' D' L B' U2
4586	Jul 6, 2014 1:03:15 PM	00:11.28 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 F' R D L' D2 B2 F' L2 B' D U
4585	Jul 6, 2014 1:02:11 PM	00:11.46 F2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 U L2 U' F' D2 R2 D U2 L U' B2 U' B'
4584	Jul 6, 2014 1:01:47 PM	00:11.99 R2 F2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D R' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B
4583	Jul 6, 2014 1:01:01 PM	00:12.68 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D L D R' F2 L F U' L B F'
4582	Jul 6, 2014 1:00:23 PM	00:12.35 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 D' B2 R' L2 B' D U B L U2 B' F'
4581	Jul 6, 2014 12:59:58 PM	00:12.64 D' B2 D L2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 B2 U' L U' R U R F2 D2 B' D' L2 D2
4580	Jul 6, 2014 12:58:01 PM	00:12.50 L2 B2 D L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D U F L' D B' R L2 D U2 F D'
4579	Jul 6, 2014 12:57:34 PM	00:11.50 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' B R U' R' U' F2 L
4578	Jul 6, 2014 12:57:12 PM	00:12.43 L2 U' B2 D' R2 U L2 D F2 D2 L2 F' U B U' R F R L' U2 F2 U2
4577	Jul 6, 2014 12:56:49 PM	00:11.10 B2 U' L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' F2 L' F' R' D2 B2 F' R2 U'
4576	Jul 6, 2014 12:56:19 PM	00:10.96 F2 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 F R F' D U2 F' L' D B' U' F'
4575	Jul 6, 2014 12:55:41 PM	00:11.92 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D L2 B2 R2 F' L' F D' R U2 L D R' U
4574	Jul 6, 2014 12:55:18 PM	00:12.89 D2 B2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' R' D' F' D' U L U2 R' U
4573	Jul 6, 2014 12:54:52 PM	00:12.42 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U2 B2 L U B R' B R' D' R2 F' L' D2
4572	Jul 6, 2014 12:54:27 PM	00:10.93 U' R2 L2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F' D' U2 L B2 D L F R2 D'
4571	Jul 6, 2014 12:53:53 PM	00:10.79 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D B L2 U' B' D2 L D2 U' F L U2
4570	Jul 6, 2014 12:53:29 PM	00:11.24 L2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 U B2 R B' R2 F2 U B' R' B' L D2 U2
4569	Jul 6, 2014 12:52:57 PM	00:13.32 B2 D2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 D F2 U' R' L2 B2 D2 B' D L D' L2 F D'
4568	Jul 6, 2014 12:52:17 PM	00:12.95 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 F U B D R2 L' F2 R2 D' R' U
4567	Jul 6, 2014 12:51:53 PM	00:11.09 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 D F L' B F2 R' B' F2 D B2 F D'
4566	Jul 6, 2014 12:51:23 PM	00:13.63 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F R2 L B' F' R' L' U' R2 F
4565	Jul 6, 2014 12:51:03 PM	00:10.27 U B2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 L' B' F R' D F2 D' L' U F'
4564	Jul 6, 2014 12:50:42 PM	00:11.91 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 L' F' U' B' R F R' D B' U2
4563	Jul 6, 2014 12:49:41 PM	00:11.62 B2 D' U' B2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' B' R2 U B U B R2 F D' U
4562	Jul 6, 2014 12:49:20 PM	00:10.76 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R' U' B' L2 F' R' U F2 U R U'
4561	Jul 6, 2014 12:48:50 PM	00:10.60 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 L2 D B' R F' U R2 L B U' B F2
4560	Jul 5, 2014 10:45:54 PM	00:12.61 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 U R2 L2 D B R2 F2 R' D2 B' R' D' B U' L2
4559	Jul 5, 2014 10:43:31 PM	00:11.53 U F2 U F2 L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 R U2 F' D' R2 U' F L U' R F'
4558	Jul 5, 2014 10:43:02 PM	00:14.76 B2 U R2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 U B2 L' U L2 F D U R' L' F2 U
4557	Jul 5, 2014 10:40:11 PM	00:12.67 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' F U L' F2 R' D R B2 F' U'
4556	Jul 5, 2014 10:35:25 PM	00:11.64 D' U R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 U' R D2 B L2 U' R2 L' B' R' B2 U
4555	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:50 PM	00:11.86 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R B2 U F L' D L' B D2 B'
4554	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:05 PM	00:12.34 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B' L F R F' R F U' B' D2
4553	Jul 5, 2014 10:33:17 PM	00:11.60 L2 B2 U B2 F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 F2 L U L D2 F L' D2 B' D L'
4552	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:36 PM	00:12.54 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' D2 B F U' F2 L' B R2 U'
4551	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:06 PM	00:11.00 F2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F R2 L U' R B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 U'
4550	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:40 PM	00:12.44 U' R2 U' B2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' B' D U R' F' D2 U F2 R' U2
4549	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:15 PM	00:11.89 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 D B2 D' R2 F U' B U' B' R2 B' D L' F
4548	Jul 5, 2014 10:29:28 PM	00:11.03 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 L2 D B R' F L2 B' U' B2 R D' F U
4547	Jul 5, 2014 10:28:57 PM	00:13.36 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B D F D2 F' U' R' U' R2 D U
4546	Jul 5, 2014 10:28:12 PM	00:13.41 R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U B' D F' R B' R' U2 L U2 F2 R
4545	Jul 5, 2014 10:27:36 PM	00:11.75 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 R' U' F L2 B2 D F U2 B' L2
4544	Jul 5, 2014 10:27:08 PM	00:16.03 R2 U2 R2 D B2 F2 D U2 B2 D R2 F' U' B2 L' B2 L' U R' D F' U'
4543	Jul 5, 2014 10:26:42 PM	00:12.25 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 U L' F L2 D' F2 D2 U
4542	Jul 5, 2014 10:25:40 PM	00:11.29 B2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U R B2 U' L' U2 F L' F' L' U'
4541	Jul 5, 2014 10:25:02 PM	00:12.04 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 F' L F' L' F R D' B' R2 B2 L2
4540	Jul 5, 2014 10:24:32 PM	00:13.17 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 R' B L' F2 L2 D F D B' L2 U2
4539	Jul 5, 2014 10:23:44 PM	00:11.36 R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' R B2 L2 B U2 B' L2 D' F' D U2
4538	Jul 5, 2014 10:23:11 PM	00:14.30 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 B D2 L' D' R L2 D U'
4537	Jul 5, 2014 10:22:33 PM	00:15.27 L2 D' L2 U B2 F2 U R2 U R2 U B' R' B' D B2 F' R' U2 B U
4536	Jul 5, 2014 10:21:53 PM	00:11.71 D U' L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U F2 U' R' U F' U2 F L B' F' D' U
4535	Jul 5, 2014 10:21:23 PM	00:12.16 L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 B R' D2 U' F L' U2 L2 B R2 U2
4534	Jul 5, 2014 10:20:48 PM	00:12.51 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D2 U2 L D' L F R2 D' R L2 U' R' D'
4533	Jul 5, 2014 10:20:01 PM	00:11.88 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F D B2 L F R L2 B F L' U'
4532	Jul 5, 2014 10:17:12 PM	00:12.16 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 U R2 D2 B' D' R B L F L' U' L
4531	Jul 5, 2014 10:16:47 PM	00:15.74 B2 U R2 D' F2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 B L' B2 L' D' L B' U2 B2 L
4530	Jul 5, 2014 10:16:19 PM	00:12.31 R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U L' F L2 U R F' L F2 U2 F2 U
4529	Jul 5, 2014 10:15:53 PM	00:08.62 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R D2 F' R' U' F
4528	Jul 5, 2014 10:14:50 PM	00:16.54 D F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R B R' B2 L' D2 F' L U F2
4527	Jul 5, 2014 10:14:25 PM	00:14.44 F2 D' F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U L D' B U' F' D U2 F2 U' R L2
4526	Jul 5, 2014 10:13:56 PM	00:12.36 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U B U' L B' D R F2 D2 L' D2
4525	Jul 5, 2014 10:13:29 PM	00:13.75 D F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B' U2 R B' F U F' R U' L2
4524	Jul 5, 2014 10:12:20 PM	00:12.20 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 B D' R' B R2 D2 B U' F D2 R2
4523	Jul 5, 2014 9:35:21 PM	00:11.55 D U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R' B F R L' F' U' L' D2 R2 U2
4522	Jul 5, 2014 9:34:20 PM	00:11.10 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R U2 B2 U2 F R D' F' R' U
4521	Jul 5, 2014 9:33:03 PM	00:13.36 B2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U' B L F D' R' L' D2 L2 U R'
4520	Jul 5, 2014 9:32:29 PM	00:13.48 B2 D' R2 U F2 U F2 U B2 D B2 L' D' F2 U' R2 B' R L2 B' U2
4519	Jul 5, 2014 9:31:56 PM	00:11.79 U' L2 D L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 U F' U2 B R U2 R' F R' B2 U2
4518	Jul 5, 2014 9:31:30 PM	00:12.69 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 D' L' B' D F2 R D U B R2 B2 L
4517	Jul 5, 2014 9:30:56 PM	00:10.96 F2 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F D L U R2 F' R' L' B L
4516	Jul 5, 2014 9:30:02 PM	00:12.78 D2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 L D2 B' D F2 L B' D U F' L
4515	Jul 5, 2014 9:28:03 PM	00:12.01 U2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 R D' U2 F L U' R2 L B2 D2 U2
4514	Jul 5, 2014 9:27:24 PM	00:12.03 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 D L2 D R' B U B' R F' U B F L
4513	Jul 5, 2014 9:26:53 PM	00:10.95 L2 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 L F' D L B2 F2 U' B' F' L' U'
4512	Jul 5, 2014 9:26:06 PM	00:13.14 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 U L D2 U B2 D' U2 B F D' B
4511	Jul 5, 2014 9:25:33 PM	00:12.25 F2 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B L' D2 R' B D' L2 F D' R2 U2
4510	Jul 5, 2014 9:25:09 PM	00:12.69 R2 U R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' U2 R2 L2 B F2 R' U' B2 D F' U' B L2 U2
4509	Jul 5, 2014 9:23:05 PM	00:10.68 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' B' U' B' D L2 D R' D' R' F' U'
4508	Jul 5, 2014 9:22:33 PM	00:12.40 B2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D R2 D2 F2 U2 R B' F' U' R D2 L D2 B D' U'
4507	Jul 5, 2014 9:22:10 PM	00:10.68 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' U B' D' F' D F D2
4506	Jul 5, 2014 9:21:45 PM	00:11.79 U L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U R2 U2 B F2 R B2 D L' F2 R L F U'
4505	Jul 5, 2014 9:21:21 PM	00:13.07 B2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R F R' U' B2 L' F2 U F D2
4504	Jul 5, 2014 9:20:29 PM	00:14.81 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 U' F L' B L D F' L B2 R' B' U
4503	Jul 5, 2014 9:20:07 PM	00:12.07 D B2 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U L' D2 F' U L B' F L' F2 L'
4502	Jul 5, 2014 9:19:42 PM	00:12.83 U B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U' F2 R' U2 L' B R' U F L2 B R U
4501	Jul 5, 2014 9:19:17 PM	00:10.17 U F2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 L' B' R' B' F' L' D' B R' D'
4500	Jul 5, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:12.76 D F2 D R2 L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R' F' R F2 L2 F' D F
4499	Jul 5, 2014 9:18:29 PM	00:13.41 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D L2 U R2 B R' F' U2 R' L2 U2 F R2 U2
4498	Jul 5, 2014 9:17:53 PM	00:12.48 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 L' F2 D R2 F' U' B D L' U' F'
4497	Jul 5, 2014 9:17:26 PM	00:15.07 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U L' F2 D' L D2 R U' B' R2 L' U'
4496	Jul 5, 2014 9:17:03 PM	00:12.33 U B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U B L2 B R L2 U2 R F L' U2
4495	Jul 5, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:14.66 D R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D R D2 U' R2 L' B' R2 B U F' D'
4494	Jul 5, 2014 9:16:04 PM	00:13.40 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 D R2 D2 U B D L2 U F' R B' F' L2 D2 U2
4493	Jul 5, 2014 9:15:38 PM	00:12.82 L2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U R D F L U2 F2 D' F' U2 R
4492	Jul 5, 2014 9:14:56 PM	00:13.76 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L' B R2 D2 L F' U' L' F2 D2
4491	Jul 5, 2014 9:14:30 PM	00:11.75 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L' B' F2 L D B' D2 U2 R' L2
4490	Jul 5, 2014 9:14:05 PM	00:12.19 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B L F2 R F' R2 D R F'
4489	Jul 5, 2014 9:13:44 PM	00:11.13 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U R2 D' F2 R2 F' R2 L U' B2 L' D2 U2 L U'
4488	Jul 5, 2014 9:13:21 PM	00:13.49 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R' U' L2 U2 B' L2 D' R B U' L'
4487	Jul 5, 2014 9:12:45 PM	00:10.41 R2 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 D2 F2 R B' U' F2 D F R' U F2 U'
4486	Jul 5, 2014 9:12:24 PM	00:12.07 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U2 B' D2 U2 L F' U B U R U'
4485	Jul 5, 2014 9:12:02 PM	00:11.84 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B D' L' B' F2 R2 B2 D R' U'
4484	Jul 5, 2014 9:11:29 PM	00:14.71 R2 L2 B2 D L2 D U B2 U L2 D2 F' R' B L' U F' R2 B2 R L2 U2
4483	Jul 5, 2014 9:11:07 PM	00:12.88 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R F' L' D' L B2 R U' R L' U2
4482	Jul 5, 2014 9:10:43 PM	00:14.06 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 U' R F2 U' B' D2 U' F2 D' F' R F2 U
4481	Jul 5, 2014 9:10:15 PM	00:13.33 U F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 L' U2 R U R L2 F' D U' R'
4480	Jul 5, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:11.70 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L' D2 F' D' B D L D F' L' U
4479	Jul 5, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:11.76 D R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 R2 U' F L D2 R U B D R L2 U2 R2
4478	Jul 5, 2014 9:07:00 PM	00:14.28 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L' F' U' R2 B F2 U' B2 R F2 U2
4477	Jul 5, 2014 9:06:39 PM	00:11.26 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U R' U2 B U2 F2 R B L' B2 U2
4476	Jul 5, 2014 9:06:09 PM	00:12.51 U R2 D' L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 L' U2 R' U2
4475	Jul 5, 2014 9:05:30 PM	00:13.53 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U L' B D2 F' R F' D F U' R D'
4474	Jul 5, 2014 9:04:54 PM	00:12.71 R2 U R2 D2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R F2 U2 F L B2 U' B L' B' U'
4473	Jul 5, 2014 9:04:07 PM	00:13.27 U' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 D B2 D2 B R L F' R D' B R2 L' U R2
4472	Jul 5, 2014 9:03:45 PM	00:13.23 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 L' B L2 B' U2 R' D' B R L2 U'
4471	Jul 5, 2014 9:02:20 PM	00:14.91 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U' B2 L B' L2 D B2 D L2 U2 B' L' U
4470	Jul 5, 2014 9:01:55 PM	00:11.40 D2 R2 B2 D2 U R2 U F2 D L2 F2 R' U' B' R2 B' F U F U R'
4469	Jul 5, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:12.62 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 D2 R F2 L2 D F' R D L U' R U'
4468	Jul 5, 2014 9:01:01 PM	00:11.25 B2 D L2 B2 U F2 U B2 F2 D U R B U' L U' R L2 F D' L U'
4467	Jul 5, 2014 9:00:37 PM	00:12.49 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D R2 D' R B D2 L2 D R' B2 U' L F' D'
4466	Jul 5, 2014 8:59:58 PM	00:11.52 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' L' U L F D' B2 L2 D B' R'
4465	Jul 5, 2014 8:59:12 PM	00:12.46 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' F2 D' B' L' U L' B2 L' F' U R B U'
4464	Jul 5, 2014 8:56:47 PM	00:13.85 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D U2 B2 D F2 U' B' U R2 L' D2 B' L D2 R F D
4463	Jul 5, 2014 8:55:01 PM	00:11.46 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 L' B R' U2 R' D' R B' F' D' U2
4462	Jul 5, 2014 8:54:25 PM	00:10.89 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B R2 L' U2 B2 U F' U' F2 U
4461	Jul 5, 2014 8:53:58 PM	00:11.12 L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 R' U' F U' F2 D2 B' F' D2 R'
4460	Jul 5, 2014 8:53:29 PM	00:12.77 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 U2 L F U' F2 R U R U' L' F2 U'
4459	Jul 5, 2014 8:53:06 PM	00:12.03 R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' R B' L2 D' B2 L F R2 B' D L'
4458	Jul 5, 2014 8:52:41 PM	00:09.88 F2 L2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U2 L D2 F L U B' R' U' B2 F2 U2
4457	Jul 5, 2014 8:52:02 PM	00:14.04 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' D2 B' L' B2 F2 D2 B D U2
4456	Jul 5, 2014 8:51:36 PM	00:10.65 U B2 U' F2 R2 D' U B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D' L D2 L' U2 B F2 R' D2
4455	Jul 5, 2014 8:51:07 PM	00:14.34 B2 F2 U L2 D B2 U F2 U F2 D' F R2 D' R' U' B L D2 R' L2
4454	Jul 5, 2014 8:50:48 PM	00:09.71 D' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D2 B' F2 R' F' R2 F' U2 B' F2 L'
4453	Jul 5, 2014 8:50:19 PM	00:14.37 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' U F2 L F2 D2 B' U
4452	Jul 5, 2014 8:49:57 PM	00:11.29 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' F2 R F D' B R' L' B2 D'
4451	Jul 5, 2014 8:49:21 PM	00:13.90 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 F L2 D L2 B R F' U' B L2 U'
4450	Jul 5, 2014 8:48:54 PM	00:10.86 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B R L' F' D' U R B R' B' L2
4449	Jul 5, 2014 8:48:31 PM	00:11.90 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 U' R' U' R2 F U' L' B2 L B' L
4448	Jul 5, 2014 8:48:05 PM	00:12.70 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B D' B' F D B2 L D2 R2 F'
4447	Jul 5, 2014 8:47:33 PM	00:13.84 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L' D B' F' R L' B2 U' F R' U
4446	Jul 5, 2014 8:46:51 PM	00:13.60 D' R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F' D2 B' U' F2 R2 F U R' U2
4445	Jul 5, 2014 8:46:27 PM	00:11.06 D R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B L' U2 R' F U' L2 B2 F D2
4444	Jul 5, 2014 8:46:06 PM	00:10.13 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U L2 B' D' F2 R2 U L' F2 R2 B U R'
4443	Jul 5, 2014 8:45:43 PM	00:13.01 D R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' B' D U L D2 F' R B2 D2 R
4442	Jul 5, 2014 8:45:10 PM	00:11.69 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 D2 F D' F L' B2 U' B F L' U'
4441	Jul 5, 2014 8:44:44 PM	00:12.49 R2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 L B' R' L2 F' D2 B R F D
4440	Jul 5, 2014 8:44:22 PM	00:09.19 U2 F2 U L2 D L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 B L B F D F' L' U B U'
4439	Jul 5, 2014 8:43:57 PM	00:12.01 D F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D' B' L' D' R' D U2 F' R2 U'
4438	Jul 5, 2014 8:43:37 PM	00:11.14 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U B F' D B D' U2 R2 L D F
4437	Jul 5, 2014 8:43:11 PM	00:12.36 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U F2 R2 D F2 U L' U L2 B' D2 F R' U' B L U2
4436	Jul 5, 2014 8:42:49 PM	00:11.54 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D' L' F' D2 R D' B' D F' U B' U2
4435	Jul 5, 2014 8:42:25 PM	00:13.63 U' R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L F R2 D' U2 B' F L B' F'
4434	Jul 5, 2014 8:41:57 PM	00:11.65 U F2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L U2 R2 D L B' L D2 B'
4433	Jul 5, 2014 8:41:35 PM	00:12.11 U2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D U B2 U B' L2 F U' L' D2 R D R' F' D
4432	Jul 5, 2014 8:41:12 PM	00:14.02 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 U L' B R U F D R' F2 R' F R2
4431	Jul 5, 2014 8:40:44 PM	00:15.09 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U F2 D' L2 D' F R D' B L' B F R U2 B U2
4430	Jul 5, 2014 8:40:16 PM	00:12.71 B2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L U F' L2 U L2 U' B U R2 D
4429	Jul 5, 2014 8:39:47 PM	00:10.49 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R D B' U' B' D U' R B2 L
4428	Jul 5, 2014 8:39:21 PM	00:10.80 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 B L' D R2 U' R F' L D' R2 U2
4427	Jul 5, 2014 8:38:58 PM	00:13.40 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B R2 D R B2 R D' B2 F2 R2 U'
4426	Jul 5, 2014 8:38:34 PM	00:13.73 U' L2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' F R' F R D B' D' L' B L2 U'
4425	Jul 5, 2014 8:38:06 PM	00:11.92 F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' R B U F L' U2 R2 L' U2
4424	Jul 5, 2014 8:37:24 PM	00:13.71 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U F' D' F2 L2 B2 F L' F' D' F U2
4423	Jul 5, 2014 8:33:45 PM	00:10.67 U' R2 B2 L2 U L2 D F2 D L2 U' L F' R' B' U2 F2 L2 U' L B'
4422	Jul 5, 2014 8:29:21 PM	00:11.84 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2 L B D F R2 F' R U' B' L2 U'
4421	Jul 5, 2014 3:24:43 PM	00:11.33 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' B2 R2 B F2 L2 B L2 D'
4420	Jul 5, 2014 3:24:22 PM	00:08.66 L2 D B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D F2 R' B R F' U L D' B2 R F2 D
4419	Jul 5, 2014 3:23:58 PM	00:13.28 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F' U B' F L D' R B F2 D
4418	Jul 5, 2014 3:23:14 PM	00:13.52 F2 R2 D2 U B2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L B D' F2 D' B' L2 U F R2
4417	Jul 5, 2014 3:22:24 PM	00:09.89 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R' U B D R F' D2 L2 F' R2 U'
4416	Jul 5, 2014 11:08:19 AM	00:15.74 B2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 L' U' L U2 F D' L U F'
4415	Jul 5, 2014 11:07:56 AM	00:14.31 L2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R F D2 L2 D' R' B2 R2 B2 U'
4414	Jul 5, 2014 11:07:34 AM	00:13.01 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F U L U2 R B2 F L' B2 U L2 D'
4413	Jul 5, 2014 11:07:09 AM	00:15.02 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L' B' D R D2 R' U2 B2 U R2 U2
4412	Jul 5, 2014 11:06:37 AM	00:12.01 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R' B' R L2 D' B2 F' L' U'
4411	Jul 5, 2014 11:06:14 AM	00:12.70 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D L F2 U B' L D' L B2 U' F2 U
4410	Jul 5, 2014 11:05:51 AM	00:13.58 D R2 D L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R U R2 B' U' B L D
4409	Jul 5, 2014 11:05:04 AM	00:12.75 D F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F R D L2 U L B' D' B' R'
4408	Jul 5, 2014 11:04:39 AM	00:13.10 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F D U L D' U2 R2 F' U L
4407	Jul 5, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:10.29 D' B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R' D2 U F' D' U2 F2 R U' R
4406	Jul 5, 2014 11:03:33 AM	00:13.73 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' F' D' B U2 R' B2 L B2 F' L'
4405	Jul 5, 2014 11:02:51 AM	00:12.88 R2 L2 D2 U' F2 U L2 D U B2 R' B F2 R U L B' F D' R L2
4404	Jul 5, 2014 11:02:22 AM	00:12.83 L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 F' L D B2 L2 D' R' F U2 R2
4403	Jul 5, 2014 11:01:58 AM	00:12.28 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B' L' D2 U' F L' D' B2 D' U
4402	Jul 5, 2014 11:01:34 AM	00:10.87 D R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R' U2 L' D2 F R' L2 B U2 R'
4401	Jul 5, 2014 11:01:13 AM	00:09.47 F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D B2 R' B' F L2 U B D' L' B F' D'
4400	Jul 5, 2014 11:00:42 AM	00:11.47 F2 D' L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B R2 L' U2 L2 D R' L2 D' L' U'
4399	Jul 5, 2014 11:00:15 AM	00:11.12 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D R2 U' R2 F2 R' D U L F L B D F D U2
4398	Jul 5, 2014 10:59:51 AM	00:12.43 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' F2 D U' F' U F2 L' B U' R2 L' D2 R' U'
4397	Jul 5, 2014 10:59:22 AM	00:12.63 B2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D B D2 F' R' B U2 B2 L' B' D
4396	Jul 5, 2014 10:58:55 AM	00:14.42 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 D' R' D U F R U2 R' L' F' R D
4395	Jul 5, 2014 10:58:25 AM	00:11.83 R2 D B2 D U' F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R U2 F' D' R' B' R B2 F2 D' U2
4394	Jul 5, 2014 10:58:01 AM	00:13.15 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L' D2 U2 B' L' B' U2 R U' F' U'
4393	Jul 5, 2014 10:57:38 AM	00:12.20 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 U' R U R2 B' L B2 R L F' R2
4392	Jul 5, 2014 10:57:16 AM	00:11.62 U R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B U' B2 R2 F2 R' L' D F L U
4391	Jul 5, 2014 10:56:50 AM	00:12.52 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' R' F' U2 R2 F U' R L' B R'
4390	Jul 5, 2014 10:56:16 AM	00:13.70 B2 U' B2 U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L' F2 D F' D' U2 L B2 F' L
4389	Jul 5, 2014 10:55:54 AM	00:11.22 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' R' D2 L' F L U2 B2 L D' R'
4388	Jul 5, 2014 10:55:27 AM	00:11.20 L2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' D2 B R B2 L F2 L2 D L' U2
4387	Jul 5, 2014 10:54:52 AM	00:12.95 U2 L2 B2 D F2 D B2 D F2 D2 U' R' B2 R2 F U2 B' L' B' F' D2
4386	Jul 5, 2014 10:54:25 AM	00:13.01 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' U' B' L F U2 R' D' R' L2 D'
4385	Jul 5, 2014 10:54:02 AM	00:11.28 U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 U' R2 B' D' U R' U F' D' L'
4384	Jul 5, 2014 10:53:35 AM	00:11.95 D' R2 F2 D U F2 L2 D F2 R2 U L B2 F2 U2 R B' L' D' L2 U2
4383	Jul 5, 2014 10:53:11 AM	00:12.25 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F' L F R' B2 U2 F2 U' B' F U
4382	Jul 5, 2014 10:52:45 AM	00:13.27 U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 F D' R2 B' F' U' F2 R' F' U'
4381	Jul 5, 2014 10:52:21 AM	00:13.50 D' U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 R' B' R' U B2 U R' B' U' R' U'
4380	Jul 5, 2014 10:51:55 AM	00:13.27 B2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 D L B' R' B' D2 F R' B' D L2
4379	Jul 5, 2014 10:51:29 AM	00:12.26 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 F' D' F' U2 R' B' L D U' R' D'
4378	Jul 5, 2014 10:50:34 AM	00:11.79 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D' U' B' F2 D F2 R' U2 B' D' L' D' U
4377	Jul 5, 2014 10:50:07 AM	00:14.98 D' F2 L2 D L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U' R' L2 F' U2 B' R F2 L2 B2 L' U'
4376	Jul 5, 2014 10:49:39 AM	00:14.40 U2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D B2 D' R2 D' F' R' D2 F' D2 B' R2 U R D U2
4375	Jul 5, 2014 10:49:11 AM	00:11.62 D B2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 D2 U L2 B' U L' B' R' B D' L2 B2 D2
4374	Jul 5, 2014 10:48:49 AM	00:11.11 R2 U B2 U' R2 U' B2 D L2 D2 U' R B L F' U2 B' D' F2 U2 L2
4373	Jul 5, 2014 10:48:21 AM	00:13.80 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 L' B U' B' U2 F' U L' B' U'
4372	Jul 5, 2014 10:47:29 AM	00:12.07 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D F L F' U' R' B2 L B U' L
4371	Jul 5, 2014 10:47:03 AM	00:13.78 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B' L D' R2 D R2 U2 F U' F'
4370	Jul 5, 2014 10:46:39 AM	00:12.44 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D L2 U B' U R2 L B' R' U2 B' U' B2 U'
4369	Jul 5, 2014 10:46:14 AM	00:13.73 L2 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 U' F' L B' D2 R2 D F' U B2 F2 R'
4368	Jul 5, 2014 10:45:50 AM	00:12.37 B2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 L' F2 D U' F D' L U' F U'
4367	Jul 5, 2014 10:45:30 AM	00:10.75 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U L B2 L2 F' D' R2 D2 B L2 D
4366	Jul 5, 2014 10:44:49 AM	00:13.53 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 R' U L D2 B' R L2 U' L2 B U R'
4365	Jul 5, 2014 10:44:24 AM	00:12.21 D' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U B U L2 B' D' R U2 R' L D U'
4364	Jul 5, 2014 10:44:00 AM	00:12.32 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' R F' R' B2 L2 D' L' B2 F2
4363	Jul 5, 2014 10:43:35 AM	00:10.44 L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U R D2 F' U' R2 B R' U R2 L2
4362	Jul 5, 2014 10:42:52 AM	00:13.27 F2 U F2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L' F R' B' D2 L U' B2 D2 F'
4361	Jul 5, 2014 10:42:26 AM	00:16.15 B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 L' D2 R D' B F' U L F' R' F
4360	Jul 5, 2014 10:42:03 AM	00:13.43 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' L B2 F' U' B' D' B' R2 U'
4359	Jul 5, 2014 10:41:39 AM	00:10.15 D L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U' L2 B' D' U R' F D F R' B' U'
4358	Jul 5, 2014 10:39:01 AM	00:11.90 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U F' D2 R' L' U' B2 L' F U' B U'
4357	Jul 5, 2014 10:38:04 AM	00:14.99 U B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U F2 L U L' U' R' D L2 U' F' D2
4356	Jul 5, 2014 10:37:28 AM	00:11.16 F2 L2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 D R B2 L' U L' D U B' D F
4355	Jul 5, 2014 10:37:05 AM	00:12.75 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' B' U R' U2 R D2 R' F'
4354	Jul 5, 2014 10:36:38 AM	00:11.57 F2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F' L' F2 L U L U L' B' R U'
4353	Jul 5, 2014 10:36:11 AM	00:12.52 U' B2 R2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' D L' D' U' L' D2 B R U
4352	Jul 5, 2014 10:35:21 AM	00:13.75 L2 D R2 D R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' U2 B' U B2 F2 R2 D' B' L' D'
4351	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:58 AM	00:11.53 R2 U' B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 U2 R D' R' L F D2 B F R U'
4350	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:38 AM	00:12.14 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D' U' B2 U R2 U' R' F D U' B' U' B L2 D' F D'
4349	Jul 5, 2014 10:34:15 AM	00:12.37 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U R' U2 R D2 R' U' L2 F' D' U2
4348	Jul 5, 2014 10:33:45 AM	00:12.29 B2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 F' U R L2 D B D' U' R' L D2
4347	Jul 5, 2014 10:33:17 AM	00:12.60 R2 U F2 D' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 B' U L2 F' R D F2 U R2 B U'
4346	Jul 5, 2014 10:32:20 AM	00:11.37 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' B D' F' U2 B' R B' D F2 L
4345	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:50 AM	00:12.49 U R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L' D' U2 L D' B2 F' D2 R D' U2
4344	Jul 5, 2014 10:31:24 AM	00:12.85 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R L' B' D L2 B' R' D' B' R D2
4343	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:51 AM	00:12.60 F2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D F' R2 U' B2 D' F R2 L' D R U
4342	Jul 5, 2014 10:30:33 AM	00:09.89 R2 D F2 D2 U L2 D R2 F2 D2 B L B2 L' D' F' L2 F U
4341	Jul 5, 2014 9:57:25 AM	00:12.78 B2 R2 D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B' U' F2 U2 L' U2 B U' F2 L'
4340	Jul 5, 2014 9:56:58 AM	00:13.81 D L2 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D F D L' F2 L D' U2 L F2 L'
4339	Jul 5, 2014 9:56:36 AM	00:11.99 U F2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U B2 U F' D' U2 R U F R D L' D2
4338	Jul 5, 2014 9:56:09 AM	00:12.75 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 R2 B' L U2 R2 B U F' R2 L
4337	Jul 5, 2014 9:55:34 AM	00:12.13 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 D R F' D' L' B2 F' U B' U2 F2
4336	Jul 5, 2014 9:55:13 AM	00:09.48 D L2 D R2 D U2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B' R' B D' R2 B U2 F R' D
4335	Jul 5, 2014 9:54:04 AM	00:13.50 R2 B2 D F2 D R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D L R2 B' D' L U F R' L2 D2 U'
4334	Jul 5, 2014 9:53:19 AM	00:13.19 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 F' D' R2 B D' R B' R' L' B'
4333	Jul 5, 2014 9:51:50 AM	00:11.42 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' R B' F2 R D2 U' F D2 R
4332	Jul 5, 2014 9:51:25 AM	00:14.14 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U B2 U R' F U' L' F R' B U' F2 R' B2
4331	Jul 5, 2014 9:50:29 AM	00:15.43 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B' R2 F' D' B2 F R' D2 R2 U2 L'
4330	Jul 5, 2014 9:49:59 AM	00:12.32 R2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U R2 B F' U' F L' D' L2 F' D2 L
4329	Jul 5, 2014 9:49:33 AM	00:13.14 U B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' B' R2 B U' L B2 D2
4328	Jul 5, 2014 9:49:09 AM	00:12.04 U' R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 U2 R U B2 F' L2 D R' B' F L U
4327	Jul 5, 2014 9:48:45 AM	00:11.67 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 L2 U' L' F U R' D2 B2 F R2 L'
4326	Jul 5, 2014 9:48:13 AM	00:10.76 R2 U L2 D U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D R' B' F' L F2 U F2 D' U2
4325	Jul 5, 2014 9:46:36 AM	00:13.10 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 R' D' B F2 R' U2 L2 D B2
4324	Jul 5, 2014 9:46:15 AM	00:11.27 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U R' B R D2 R D2 F' L2 B2 D'
4323	Jul 5, 2014 9:45:29 AM	00:11.76 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 F L' U2 B' D R B D2 L2 F U'
4322	Jul 5, 2014 9:44:52 AM	00:13.11 B2 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 R D' B L U2 R' B' R2 L2 U'
4321	Jul 5, 2014 9:43:56 AM	00:12.31 L2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 B' L D' R L2 B' D2 L F2 L2
4320	Jul 5, 2014 9:43:33 AM	00:11.51 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B' U2 F' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U
4319	Jul 5, 2014 9:43:05 AM	00:11.26 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R2 B' R2 U' L' B' U2 R U F L
4318	Jul 5, 2014 9:41:30 AM	00:12.55 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U2 B2 R B L F2 U2 B' D L B' R2
4317	Jul 5, 2014 9:41:05 AM	00:11.85 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L' D2 U B' U R' L B' F L' D'
4316	Jul 4, 2014 10:10:32 PM	00:12.59 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 D B2 U R2 B U' L2 D R2 L B U2 B'
4315	Jul 4, 2014 10:10:10 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L' F2 R' D L U R F' D2 R2 D
4314	Jul 4, 2014 10:09:46 PM	00:13.53 R2 B2 D U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U L2 B' D' R' D' F R' B' R' U' B U'
4313	Jul 4, 2014 10:09:10 PM	00:14.25 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R D' U2 F L2 U2 R B2 U' R' D
4312	Jul 4, 2014 10:08:46 PM	00:11.45 D' F2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B' R' U' R L2 F L2 F' R2 F' U
4311	Jul 4, 2014 10:08:14 PM	00:11.39 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 L2 U2 L U B2 L D2 L D2 B' R D2 U'
4310	Jul 4, 2014 10:07:43 PM	00:12.40 L2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' L F D' R' B' L U B' D2 U'
4309	Jul 4, 2014 10:07:20 PM	00:11.50 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 F' R F R D R2 B L B2
4308	Jul 4, 2014 10:05:44 PM	00:14.66 D' L2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B' U' L' U' R' D L F R' L2 U
4307	Jul 4, 2014 10:05:07 PM	00:10.38 U B2 R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B' R2 L' U2 F L2 F' D R2
4306	Jul 4, 2014 10:04:34 PM	00:11.32 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' R U B F2 D R U' R2 F R
4305	Jul 4, 2014 10:04:05 PM	00:12.70 R2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D2 R' U R2 B2 D2 F2 R U' F2
4304	Jul 4, 2014 10:03:36 PM	00:14.32 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R' B L' U2 B' L2 U' R2 B' L U2
4303	Jul 4, 2014 10:03:01 PM	00:14.21 R2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 B2 R' U F D U2 L U' F R L
4302	Jul 4, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:11.52 D2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U' B2 R' U L B2 U L B' D L D
4301	Jul 4, 2014 10:02:18 PM	00:12.38 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F L' B' L' F2 U R' F L B L2
4300	Jul 4, 2014 10:01:48 PM	00:13.86 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' L U B2 D R' D2 U2 B F U'
4299	Jul 4, 2014 10:01:23 PM	00:12.78 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R D' L2 U' F D' R2 F2 L D'
4298	Jul 4, 2014 10:01:03 PM	00:11.43 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U' F' D' R' D B U' B' U2 R F2
4297	Jul 4, 2014 10:00:36 PM	00:13.52 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' D2 R D R' U' L B R' F' D'
4296	Jul 4, 2014 10:00:03 PM	00:13.12 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 U2 R2 B' U B2 R' U' L' F' D L'
4295	Jul 4, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:13.15 U' F2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B D' F' R' B' F2
4294	Jul 4, 2014 9:59:09 PM	00:13.08 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 L2 B' L2 B' L D2 R B' U2 B2 L'
4293	Jul 4, 2014 9:58:46 PM	00:11.40 U B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R' U' R F2 D' U2 L' F D B' U'
4292	Jul 4, 2014 9:58:23 PM	00:12.95 U' B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D' B D' U' R U' L' B U R2 F U
4291	Jul 4, 2014 9:58:00 PM	00:11.62 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D R' B D2 R' D' F' D R2 B2 L2
4290	Jul 4, 2014 9:54:29 PM	00:11.03 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 U' L' D' R2 D2 R L' U2 F U'
4289	Jul 4, 2014 9:54:03 PM	00:10.88 D2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 F R2 B2 L D' U2 F' R' U2 B' U'
4288	Jul 4, 2014 9:53:40 PM	00:13.28 R2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F' L2 F2 U' B' D L B' D R U'
4287	Jul 4, 2014 9:53:18 PM	00:10.06 U' R2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' L B' D U B2 D L
4286	Jul 4, 2014 9:52:49 PM	00:12.79 B2 F2 D2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F' R U2 B F2 L' F L2 U L'
4285	Jul 4, 2014 9:52:27 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 L F' U R' B L F U B F2 L2
4284	Jul 4, 2014 9:51:25 PM	00:11.74 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U' B D R' D' B' L2 U F2 D U2
4283	Jul 4, 2014 9:51:02 PM	00:13.44 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 D F' L' F2 D2 R' B L' U' R2 D2 U'
4282	Jul 4, 2014 9:50:28 PM	00:12.12 D R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' U2 B U' R F2 U B2 L2 D
4281	Jul 4, 2014 9:50:03 PM	00:13.21 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B' L' F L' U B R' L U R' U'
4280	Jul 4, 2014 9:49:13 PM	00:14.63 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F U' B' F2 R' F R' D2 L2 U'
4279	Jul 4, 2014 9:47:41 PM	00:11.99 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' F D2 U2 F L' U R B' R2 L2 U
4278	Jul 4, 2014 9:47:18 PM	00:12.96 R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R' B2 F R' U2 F2 U' F' D' B D
4277	Jul 4, 2014 9:46:47 PM	00:13.69 R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D L2 U' L2 B R' D F' L2 U' L D' B L D'
4276	Jul 4, 2014 9:46:18 PM	00:12.31 D L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U R D' L2 B2 U' L' B2 D F L2
4275	Jul 4, 2014 9:45:48 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 U R2 F2 L' F' U B' F D R2 L' B2 R2
4274	Jul 4, 2014 9:44:00 PM	00:13.21 R2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L B' F2 L2 B' R' F' U F2 D'
4273	Jul 4, 2014 9:39:20 PM	00:12.88 L2 D R2 D' L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F L' B' D' B2 D2 U L' U R' U2
4272	Jul 4, 2014 9:38:56 PM	00:12.70 R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F2 L R2 B2 R B R2 U' B' R L2
4271	Jul 4, 2014 9:37:54 PM	00:12.88 U B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 F L' U2 L' B2 F' D R' L2
4270	Jul 4, 2014 9:36:53 PM	00:12.52 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' U R D' L F U R B2 U'
4269	Jul 4, 2014 9:36:18 PM	00:11.86 B2 D F2 U B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B L D' B' F2 L F D2 U2 L U'
4268	Jul 4, 2014 9:35:48 PM	00:10.81 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 L' F2 U B' R B' D F2 R2
4267	Jul 4, 2014 9:35:27 PM	00:11.24 U' L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D R' B L2 B' D R D U2 B' R U'
4266	Jul 4, 2014 9:34:45 PM	00:13.72 D' R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' R' D2 F' D' U2 F' U B2 U B'
4265	Jul 4, 2014 9:33:17 PM	00:09.03 D' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 R U2 L2 B' R' U' B' U' R' L' U'
4264	Jul 4, 2014 9:32:37 PM	00:13.42 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 D U L2 D' B2 U' B L2 B2 F2 U' L' B2 D2 U B2
4263	Jul 4, 2014 9:31:45 PM	00:11.77 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D R2 L2 F R D F L' D2 F' L F2 U'
4262	Jul 4, 2014 9:31:08 PM	00:14.35 B2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 L F2 D L2 B' U' R' L2 F D2 U
4261	Jul 4, 2014 9:30:39 PM	00:13.17 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' B L2 U B' F' L F2 L' U' R2
4260	Jul 4, 2014 9:30:14 PM	00:11.90 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D R' D2 F R B' L2 D L F D' U
4259	Jul 4, 2014 9:29:49 PM	00:11.22 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B' L2 B2 L B2 D2 B' U' B' D'
4258	Jul 4, 2014 9:29:06 PM	00:14.59 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' R' F' L2 D' L' B R2 F' D'
4257	Jul 4, 2014 9:28:09 PM	00:10.75 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' B D R F2 L B F R' D2 B2
4256	Jul 4, 2014 9:27:32 PM	00:10.52 L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B' L D' F L2 D' R B' D2 F2 D
4255	Jul 4, 2014 9:27:07 PM	00:13.32 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L B R' U' B' R' D' B D U
4254	Jul 4, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:11.18 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R' L2 F' D L U R' F L U F2
4253	Jul 4, 2014 9:26:19 PM	00:12.99 B2 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 B F' D L2 U B2 L D U
4252	Jul 4, 2014 9:25:47 PM	00:10.32 B2 R2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L' B2 D' F' R B D F2 L' F2
4251	Jul 4, 2014 9:25:26 PM	00:10.71 B2 L2 B2 D U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 F D2 L F R2 D' F U' F' U'
4250	Jul 4, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:12.39 U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 R' U2 B R D' R2 D L'
4249	Jul 4, 2014 9:23:44 PM	00:10.88 L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 R2 L2 B L D U F' U F D2 B2 F2 U'
4248	Jul 4, 2014 9:23:21 PM	00:11.03 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' U L D R' U B' D R L' U' B U'
4247	Jul 4, 2014 9:22:59 PM	00:11.28 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D B' R2 U' F' D R D2 F' R2
4246	Jul 4, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.96 F2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L R2 U F' R' D' L' F' U L
4245	Jul 4, 2014 9:20:53 PM	00:11.59 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D U2 B2 U' F U R F' D2 R B' R F L' U2
4244	Jul 4, 2014 9:20:12 PM	00:11.92 R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 D U' B2 L2 U2 R' U2 L B R B2 U' L' D2 F
4243	Jul 4, 2014 9:19:34 PM	00:11.59 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L F2 L' F' L U' B2 F L U'
4242	Jul 4, 2014 9:19:04 PM	00:12.73 U L2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 R' F U R2 L' F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U'
4241	Jul 4, 2014 9:18:31 PM	00:11.66 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 F L D B' F' U2 F D' F D' U'
4240	Jul 4, 2014 9:17:59 PM	00:14.32 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 U' L' U' F2 U R' L' F L U2 R' U2
4239	Jul 4, 2014 9:17:35 PM	00:11.69 R2 D B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R D2 B U L D2 F2 D2 U F' U2
4238	Jul 4, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:13.03 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U2 L B' L F D R' D B2 L' U B'
4237	Jul 4, 2014 9:16:17 PM	00:12.24 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U2 F D L' U F2 D U' B
4236	Jul 4, 2014 9:15:50 PM	00:15.38 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D' F' D R U2 B D F' D2 R2 B U2
4235	Jul 4, 2014 9:15:28 PM	00:10.36 U R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 F' R B' F' L' D L2 B2 D F
4234	Jul 4, 2014 9:14:59 PM	00:11.69 D F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B F2 U' B' U2 R' B' U' F'
4233	Jul 4, 2014 9:14:35 PM	00:10.70 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B F2 R D2 U B' R F R2 D' U
4232	Jul 4, 2014 9:13:36 PM	00:12.43 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B' D' B' U' L' F D2 R' L' F2 L2
4231	Jul 4, 2014 9:13:10 PM	00:14.02 R2 B2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' L' B2 F U2 F' R2 F L D
4230	Jul 4, 2014 9:12:49 PM	00:11.22 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D B' U' L' D' F' R2 B' D B2 L D2
4229	Jul 4, 2014 9:12:24 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 F' L' B' U' B R' F2 U L
4228	Jul 4, 2014 9:11:24 PM	00:10.70 U' R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' F' L B' F' L U L F D' L2 U
4227	Jul 4, 2014 9:10:56 PM	00:14.02 R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U B R' U' L2 B' L F L' B2 D2
4226	Jul 4, 2014 9:10:34 PM	00:11.04 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R B' U' L U2 R2 F R' U'
4225	Jul 4, 2014 9:10:11 PM	00:11.27 R2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 U R2 B L2 U2 L' F' U' R' D' R2 F2 U'
4224	Jul 4, 2014 9:09:38 PM	00:13.76 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D U' B' U2 B' R' B' R D2 B2 R U
4223	Jul 4, 2014 9:08:35 PM	00:12.56 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 D2 U2 F' D2 L U B2 L' U' F R F' U'
4222	Jul 4, 2014 9:08:11 PM	00:12.87 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D B2 U L2 U F' R2 F L D2 U2 F2 U L' B U'
4221	Jul 4, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:12.88 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 F R' B2 L B2 D' U' B' D U2
4220	Jul 4, 2014 9:06:58 PM	00:12.20 B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U B D' B' L2 F' R B' L' B F' D'
4219	Jul 4, 2014 9:06:18 PM	00:10.54 L2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U F R B2 D L' D B D' L2
4218	Jul 4, 2014 9:05:54 PM	00:12.40 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D B2 D B' L B' L' U R U L B' F'
4217	Jul 4, 2014 9:04:54 PM	00:12.50 D' F2 R2 U L2 U L2 U L2 D' B U F U L U R' L' D F L2
4216	Jul 4, 2014 5:20:32 PM	00:13.13 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L' U2 B' R D L2 F L2 U
4215	Jul 4, 2014 5:19:57 PM	00:12.85 U L2 B2 D L2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R D2 L' U' F U R' U' B2 L U2
4214	Jul 4, 2014 5:19:33 PM	00:13.83 D R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B U2 F' L B R D F R B2 R2
4213	Jul 4, 2014 5:18:59 PM	00:12.61 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D F2 U2 B' R F L' B U2 L2 D L F D
4212	Jul 4, 2014 5:18:34 PM	00:12.28 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R B' U' B2 L B D' U2 B' U R2
4211	Jul 4, 2014 5:18:09 PM	00:12.85 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L B2 L' B U2 R2 F U2 L2 U2
4210	Jul 4, 2014 5:17:23 PM	00:12.46 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L F' U R D2 F' D' L2 U2 R'
4209	Jul 4, 2014 5:16:39 PM	00:12.81 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U R2 B L' F2 R' B U B D' R F U'
4208	Jul 4, 2014 5:16:10 PM	00:11.75 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U' L U2 B R2 L2 D' L' B2 D2
4207	Jul 4, 2014 5:15:45 PM	00:11.32 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D B R D' U' R2 B' U2
4206	Jul 4, 2014 5:15:10 PM	00:11.76 D R2 L2 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R B D2 R B F2 U' L B' U
4205	Jul 4, 2014 5:14:38 PM	00:12.09 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 B R' D2 B2 D2 L2 D R L' U F' U'
4204	Jul 4, 2014 5:14:12 PM	00:12.17 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 B R' L U2 F' D' B' D2 U2 F'
4203	Jul 4, 2014 5:13:47 PM	00:11.45 D R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U2 L' D' B' D U' F U2 L F2 U L2
4202	Jul 4, 2014 5:13:22 PM	00:12.49 F2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 U B2 U L2 F' U' B' U' B' F L U' R2 B' U2
4201	Jul 4, 2014 5:13:02 PM	00:08.82 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D F' U2 L D' U' F' D' F R F2 U2
4200	Jul 4, 2014 5:12:30 PM	00:13.81 D F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D F R D' R U L D L2 D' F2 L'
4199	Jul 4, 2014 5:11:59 PM	00:12.36 U' F2 D B2 L2 D U L2 U2 R2 F2 L' F' R L B U2 B' L B2 F' U'
4198	Jul 4, 2014 5:11:25 PM	00:13.72 D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' R2 F' D L B R U F R L F2 U'
4197	Jul 4, 2014 5:10:57 PM	00:12.81 B2 D2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U L' F U' L B' R' F' D' U' B
4196	Jul 4, 2014 5:10:29 PM	00:13.02 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 F' D B2 R L2 F R2 F' D' L U2
4195	Jul 4, 2014 5:09:59 PM	00:11.92 U' B2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 U L2 U F' R L U2 B2 F R' U2 B2 L' U2
4194	Jul 4, 2014 5:09:32 PM	00:12.69 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 U F U2 R U2 F2 U' B' U' F R
4193	Jul 4, 2014 5:08:47 PM	00:14.39 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 F' D2 U2 F U B2 D' L D2 U
4192	Jul 4, 2014 5:08:22 PM	00:12.20 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U L2 D L2 B2 F2 R F D2 U2 F' R L' D' B2 L' U'
4191	Jul 4, 2014 5:07:53 PM	00:14.33 R2 U L2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 B D' R' B2 L U2 R' U B U
4190	Jul 4, 2014 5:07:06 PM	00:12.27 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 D U2 F D' U2 B L2 B L' U2 B L2 U
4189	Jul 4, 2014 5:06:26 PM	00:12.50 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U B L F R2 B' F2 R D2 L2 D' U'
4188	Jul 4, 2014 5:05:55 PM	00:12.73 L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R' U2 F' D' R D B' U R2 L U'
4187	Jul 4, 2014 5:05:28 PM	00:11.17 D' B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 B' L' D' R D' U' F U2 F' D R2
4186	Jul 4, 2014 5:04:08 PM	00:13.83 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U R B R2 F' L' B' L F2 L U
4185	Jul 4, 2014 5:03:45 PM	00:11.60 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 U F' R2 U R' D' L D2 B' U2 L' D2
4184	Jul 4, 2014 5:03:17 PM	00:12.10 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D R F' L' F2 D2 B2 R D R2 L2 U
4183	Jul 4, 2014 5:02:48 PM	00:12.46 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 D B2 L2 F' R D' U L2 D' L' U' F' U
4182	Jul 4, 2014 5:02:24 PM	00:12.63 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 L' B U' B' F D' F2 U R' F2
4181	Jul 4, 2014 5:01:57 PM	00:11.56 L2 D R2 D R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' U' F' U' B' U' R' B U2 L' D' U2
4180	Jul 4, 2014 5:01:06 PM	00:12.98 R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U L' F2 U R2 D2 F L F' R2 L
4179	Jul 4, 2014 5:00:33 PM	00:11.10 F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L B' R2 D' R2 F' U L2 B2 R' U'
4178	Jul 4, 2014 5:00:06 PM	00:16.35 R2 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 U' F U2 R F2 D2 U2 F' U' L' B' D'
4177	Jul 4, 2014 4:59:43 PM	00:12.33 F2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D U2 F2 R' U' F' R U L D2 U' F R2 D'
4176	Jul 4, 2014 4:59:19 PM	00:11.36 L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 R' F' R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D R' F L2
4175	Jul 4, 2014 4:58:35 PM	00:11.57 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U' L B R' B2 R' F L D B' L U'
4174	Jul 4, 2014 4:58:09 PM	00:14.21 R2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 R' F D F2 L2 F' R B' R2 U2
4173	Jul 4, 2014 4:57:43 PM	00:12.75 R2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 D' U F' R2 F' R' B' D2 F2 D' F2 L U2
4172	Jul 4, 2014 4:57:17 PM	00:13.39 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 D L' R2 F' R L B' U2 F' D U R'
4171	Jul 4, 2014 4:56:52 PM	00:13.67 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D U F2 L' F R D' B' D R2 B F'
4170	Jul 4, 2014 4:56:00 PM	00:12.86 D2 L2 U B2 D' U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R' U B L' D' U2 L B L2 B D'
4169	Jul 4, 2014 4:55:36 PM	00:12.19 B2 D F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' L' F D2 U L F' L' B D'
4168	Jul 4, 2014 4:55:14 PM	00:11.42 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F R' D' U' R L U L' U L U'
4167	Jul 4, 2014 4:54:49 PM	00:12.85 F2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R D2 U F2 D2 L D' R2 F R' U
4166	Jul 4, 2014 4:54:25 PM	00:12.39 U B2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F U2 L U2 R' U L2 B2 F L U2
4165	Jul 4, 2014 4:54:04 PM	00:11.62 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 U L D' R2 F2 U2 B R2 B2 R B'
4164	Jul 4, 2014 4:53:39 PM	00:14.13 U L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U' B U F2 L2 U R' B2 L U' F'
4163	Jul 4, 2014 4:53:15 PM	00:13.05 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D F' R' L' B' R' F' L2 U' F R2 D2 U2
4162	Jul 4, 2014 4:52:48 PM	00:15.70 L2 U R2 D2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L B2 F U R B D' U' R2 L' D
4161	Jul 4, 2014 4:52:22 PM	00:12.05 D' B2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R' F L' D' F U2 B' F'
4160	Jul 4, 2014 4:52:02 PM	00:12.05 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U B2 R' U' B' L' D' B L' B' R F' D2
4159	Jul 4, 2014 4:51:39 PM	00:11.28 D' R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R' D2 U' R L D' R B D2 F L2
4158	Jul 4, 2014 4:51:10 PM	00:11.66 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 F' D' L2 B' D' R' D' B U' R D
4157	Jul 4, 2014 4:49:45 PM	00:12.13 D R2 F2 R2 D U R2 D2 L2 U F2 R U F L B' U F U L F2 U'
4156	Jul 4, 2014 4:49:21 PM	00:13.81 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 B' D' L U' F2 R' D2 B F
4155	Jul 4, 2014 4:48:58 PM	00:12.14 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 R F' D' R D U' F2 U2 F' U'
4154	Jul 4, 2014 4:46:51 PM	00:11.06 U F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D R' U2 R' B' F D B R D U2
4153	Jul 4, 2014 4:45:47 PM	00:13.31 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 U B U2 L2 B2 U L D' F2 U R' U
4152	Jul 4, 2014 4:45:20 PM	00:11.66 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L' B2 F' U F2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 U'
4151	Jul 4, 2014 4:44:25 PM	00:11.83 R2 U F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 L' D' U2 F D2 U' B' L' U' B' U'
4150	Jul 4, 2014 4:43:58 PM	00:13.64 R2 U B2 D R2 U F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R B2 F R U B2 F' L2 D'
4149	Jul 4, 2014 4:42:50 PM	00:11.42 L2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U L2 U' R D B' F2 R F D2 L' D' L'
4148	Jul 4, 2014 4:42:25 PM	00:14.40 B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' F' D2 U' B' U B2 D
4147	Jul 4, 2014 4:41:53 PM	00:13.27 D' U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D B' D' B' R2 F' D U' R2 L' D U'
4146	Jul 4, 2014 4:41:30 PM	00:12.33 B2 U' B2 R2 U R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 F U2 L D U B' F' U2
4145	Jul 4, 2014 4:41:00 PM	00:11.17 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B2 L2 D L U2 R' U2 B' L2 F L' B' U
4144	Jul 4, 2014 4:40:19 PM	00:12.44 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 F U2 B R' B' F2 U' B2 R L
4143	Jul 4, 2014 4:39:54 PM	00:11.78 L2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U B F2 U L B F' D2 L B D L'
4142	Jul 4, 2014 4:39:31 PM	00:11.64 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D F R' L2 B' L D2 B' F D' F2
4141	Jul 4, 2014 4:39:05 PM	00:14.33 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 D' L' D B' R2 D2 U' R2 F' R F2
4140	Jul 4, 2014 4:38:32 PM	00:10.96 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U B D U2 F R L' F2 L' B D U2
4139	Jul 4, 2014 4:38:05 PM	00:12.27 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B U' L' D2 L' B2 D' U B' R U'
4138	Jul 4, 2014 4:37:42 PM	00:11.11 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R B U2 F D2 U R' F2 U' F2 U2
4137	Jul 4, 2014 4:37:21 PM	00:09.46 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U B2 U R U B' L F R2 D' U' B U R2
4136	Jul 4, 2014 4:36:45 PM	00:11.11 F2 D' B2 U F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D L2 B R2 U' L' U L2 B2 F2 U2 F'
4135	Jul 4, 2014 4:36:22 PM	00:12.81 B2 F2 U L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' B2 L B R' B' D' B' F2 R F R D2
4134	Jul 4, 2014 4:35:58 PM	00:13.28 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D' B' D2 R U B' F L F' D R L2
4133	Jul 4, 2014 4:34:59 PM	00:12.04 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B R2 L B2 U' F L2 B L D2
4132	Jul 4, 2014 4:34:28 PM	00:13.74 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U2 F2 U F2 R' F U2 F2 D2 U B' L D' L2 U'
4131	Jul 4, 2014 4:34:05 PM	00:12.69 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D B R' B2 F2 D' F L2 U2 B L D
4130	Jul 4, 2014 4:33:37 PM	00:11.92 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 B' R L' U F L' U L2 D U L'
4129	Jul 4, 2014 4:32:57 PM	00:13.25 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D U F2 L2 U L' B' D2 F2 D' B U F D U'
4128	Jul 4, 2014 4:29:47 PM	00:11.36 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' F' R2 B F R' U' L F2 D' B L'
4127	Jul 4, 2014 4:28:18 PM	00:12.09 F2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 U R L2 D2 F2 R F' R' U' L B2
4126	Jul 4, 2014 4:27:26 PM	00:12.01 D U B2 U L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 U' R' U2 R' D2 B2 F
4125	Jul 4, 2014 4:25:55 PM	00:12.10 U F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R' D U F' L2 F' R2 L U L'
4124	Jul 4, 2014 4:24:52 PM	00:12.19 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 B' D' F L2 F2 R' U F
4123	Jul 4, 2014 4:24:29 PM	00:12.52 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B U L' F2 R D R' B' U2 R2 L2
4122	Jul 4, 2014 4:23:35 PM	00:12.19 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 D F' L F' R' U' B L' B2 D U' L2
4121	Jul 4, 2014 4:23:02 PM	00:14.17 U2 L2 D R2 D R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 B R D L' D R2 F2 U' B D R'
4120	Jul 4, 2014 4:22:41 PM	00:10.94 F2 D U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 L' D2 L2 D' L D U' F R' D U
4119	Jul 4, 2014 4:19:33 PM	00:12.37 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 D R D' L2 F' R2 L' F2 D F D' U'
4118	Jul 4, 2014 4:19:07 PM	00:12.65 U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 R D2 B F' U' F D' L U2 R' U'
4117	Jul 4, 2014 4:18:39 PM	00:11.88 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F D2 U F2 D' B U2 R D L U'
4116	Jul 4, 2014 11:30:35 AM	00:12.07 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 R L U' B' R2 F D F' D2 L'
4115	Jul 4, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:13.73 F2 U B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' L' D2 R2 L2 F D2 F R2 D2 U2
4114	Jul 4, 2014 11:29:51 AM	00:10.68 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R' D2 B' U L2 B2 R' F2 L B' U'
4113	Jul 4, 2014 11:29:26 AM	00:14.37 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 R' L2 D B U' F' D B' R' F
4112	Jul 4, 2014 11:29:02 AM	00:12.72 D B2 F2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 U R' D F L2 D2 R D2 L' B' D2 U2
4111	Jul 4, 2014 11:28:41 AM	00:10.12 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 D L2 U B2 L2 F D' L' B2 D U R B U2 L2 D2
4110	Jul 4, 2014 11:28:09 AM	00:12.33 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U R2 U L2 D F' D B R L F' R2 B2 L2 D L
4109	Jul 4, 2014 11:27:48 AM	00:11.50 D B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 R F' U2 B2 U' R F2 D
4108	Jul 4, 2014 11:27:24 AM	00:13.27 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U R D2 F' U' R' B' R D' R L U
4107	Jul 4, 2014 11:26:59 AM	00:13.26 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L D B2 F2 L D' F' L U2 B' U2
4106	Jul 4, 2014 11:26:36 AM	00:11.13 L2 B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 L' D' R L2 F' D' B2 F'
4105	Jul 4, 2014 11:25:53 AM	00:13.79 R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 L' U2 R' F' D' U' B' L2 F R'
4104	Jul 4, 2014 11:25:26 AM	00:13.67 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 L U2 B L F' R' F L2 F U F2
4103	Jul 4, 2014 11:25:02 AM	00:13.30 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' R2 D B2 U2 R U' B' R U L' U2 B' R F2
4102	Jul 4, 2014 11:24:40 AM	00:10.31 D R2 D B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R' F' R D' R B U2 L' B2 D L2
4101	Jul 4, 2014 11:24:19 AM	00:12.03 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 F' L B R B' L2 B R2 U L'
4100	Jul 4, 2014 11:23:56 AM	00:12.56 F2 U L2 U' L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 L2 B' L2 D B' R L D F L2 F' U'
4099	Jul 4, 2014 11:23:35 AM	00:10.44 B2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U B' D2 B R2 B' L' B2 U R' B'
4098	Jul 4, 2014 11:23:14 AM	00:12.52 B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 B' L2 D' R' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B'
4097	Jul 4, 2014 11:22:50 AM	00:11.41 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U' B R2 L2 D' L' B' D2 L' U' R' U2
4096	Jul 4, 2014 11:22:23 AM	00:13.82 U' F2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 B' R F' D L' F U R' D' L' D
4095	Jul 4, 2014 11:21:59 AM	00:13.43 U R2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L' D' B' R L' D B2 U' L U
4094	Jul 4, 2014 11:21:37 AM	00:11.13 D2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 F' D U2 B D2 R2 L2 D' L F D2
4093	Jul 4, 2014 11:20:49 AM	00:11.80 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B R' U' B' R L' D' B2 D2 F D2
4092	Jul 4, 2014 11:20:26 AM	00:13.73 L2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 D' U R2 B2 U2 B L' F' L2 D R D2 B2 U' R2
4091	Jul 4, 2014 11:20:01 AM	00:14.29 B2 D' R2 U L2 D L2 U L2 D' U F' U2 L' F R' D2 L F2 R2 B' D'
4090	Jul 4, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:14.05 L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F U B' D L D2 R2 B L2
4089	Jul 4, 2014 11:19:07 AM	00:10.80 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D L' D2 U F' D F2 U F U F2 U'
4088	Jul 4, 2014 11:18:14 AM	00:12.30 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D B' F' U L' B' L2 U' R L2
4087	Jul 4, 2014 11:17:50 AM	00:12.54 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R L U R2 U' R2 F R' F' D2
4086	Jul 4, 2014 11:17:24 AM	00:14.13 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F U R D L B D2 U' B' F' D2
4085	Jul 4, 2014 11:16:56 AM	00:12.29 F2 R2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B L' D B U R2 F' L2 B2 F U'
4084	Jul 4, 2014 11:16:32 AM	00:12.12 R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L' F R' D R' F D R B' F2 D
4083	Jul 4, 2014 11:15:49 AM	00:14.99 U2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 B L D' B R2 F L' B' D R' D2
4082	Jul 4, 2014 11:15:14 AM	00:11.89 D2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B' U' B' R B' L' U2 F2 R2 F'
4081	Jul 4, 2014 11:14:48 AM	00:10.79 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D2 L' D2 U R' B2 U' L2 B
4080	Jul 4, 2014 10:44:54 AM	00:12.91 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 U2 L' B' L' U B' L2 D2 R' D2 U'
4079	Jul 4, 2014 10:44:30 AM	00:12.79 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U F' L' D B R L F2 U F2 L'
4078	Jul 4, 2014 10:44:08 AM	00:11.44 B2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D' R B F' R' L2 D F' D2 L' F2
4077	Jul 4, 2014 10:43:46 AM	00:11.93 D' R2 D R2 F2 D2 U R2 L2 F2 D2 B D R D L' U2 B' R U' B'
4076	Jul 4, 2014 10:43:23 AM	00:12.31 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R D' U R' D2 R' B2 D2
4075	Jul 4, 2014 10:43:00 AM	00:12.52 F2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' B' R' D' R B' L D2 B' L2 D B R2
4074	Jul 4, 2014 10:42:29 AM	00:12.94 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L B D F' R D' U B' R2 L
4073	Jul 4, 2014 10:42:09 AM	00:10.60 D' B2 U L2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' L F2 D L B L U' F2 D U
4072	Jul 4, 2014 10:41:43 AM	00:12.90 R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R F' U' L F L2 B F R' B2
4071	Jul 4, 2014 10:41:23 AM	00:09.63 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' F' D F R' U L2 B D' B U'
4070	Jul 4, 2014 10:41:01 AM	00:12.45 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 U R L U'
4069	Jul 4, 2014 10:40:35 AM	00:12.57 F2 L2 U B2 F2 U B2 D' U B2 U R' B2 L' U2 L U' F' R D' L U2
4068	Jul 4, 2014 10:40:13 AM	00:12.05 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 U L2 D2 U2 L B' U' R' D2 B' D2 L D2 U
4067	Jul 4, 2014 10:39:45 AM	00:10.96 B2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U L2 D B L2 D2 R' D2 R' F2 D' B L' U'
4066	Jul 4, 2014 10:39:22 AM	00:11.97 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 D' R B D L2 B D F2 R2 U L'
4065	Jul 4, 2014 10:38:57 AM	00:12.46 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 R2 U2 L' B2 D U' R' F R' B2 U' R' U'
4064	Jul 4, 2014 10:38:32 AM	00:14.54 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 D' R2 F' U L' F U2 F U R D' U
4063	Jul 4, 2014 10:38:09 AM	00:11.66 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U L' B' R2 D' F2 R' L D B D2 U
4062	Jul 4, 2014 10:37:48 AM	00:10.98 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U' B2 U B' R' D2 R2 F' L' D R2 F' L' D'
4061	Jul 4, 2014 10:35:37 AM	00:13.15 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 B D U L D2 U2 F' L' D
4060	Jul 4, 2014 10:35:09 AM	00:12.48 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L' B L' F L' B2 D' B' F2 U2
4059	Jul 4, 2014 10:34:49 AM	00:10.88 U R2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 R U2 L' D B' L2 F2 D L' D2 U2
4058	Jul 4, 2014 10:34:20 AM	00:12.05 U R2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 D R' D' B R U2 R2 L' B' D U'
4057	Jul 4, 2014 10:33:43 AM	00:14.95 F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' F R D' U2 R F R2 U' F2 R B U2
4056	Jul 4, 2014 10:33:21 AM	00:10.68 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 B' U' F2 L F2 L B D B' L'
4055	Jul 4, 2014 10:32:59 AM	00:12.97 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 R' B2 F' R2 L D2 U' F' D2 F2 U
4054	Jul 4, 2014 10:32:03 AM	00:13.74 R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F' R' U2 F2 D U R D2 B' D2 U'
4053	Jul 4, 2014 10:31:44 AM	00:09.36 U F2 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 F L F R U' L' B' F R L'
4052	Jul 4, 2014 10:31:20 AM	00:14.08 R2 U B2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U B' D' F' U B' L2 U' R B2
4051	Jul 4, 2014 10:30:59 AM	00:10.85 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F' D' L' U R2 F L' B' D' R2 U'
4050	Jul 4, 2014 10:30:32 AM	00:14.94 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' R B U2 F' R' B2 R2 L' D' L
4049	Jul 4, 2014 10:30:08 AM	00:12.75 D R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D R2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 U B2 U2 L' D F' R' U
4048	Jul 4, 2014 10:29:45 AM	00:12.14 U' L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U L' D' F U R U B2 L' B2 U'
4047	Jul 4, 2014 10:29:24 AM	00:11.25 D' B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 B' U B' U2 B' L' U2 L U2
4046	Jul 4, 2014 10:28:58 AM	00:10.47 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U L U' R L' U' B U R D U
4045	Jul 3, 2014 10:06:21 PM	00:13.78 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 B D' L2 B2 L' B' R' F' L' B2 L2
4044	Jul 3, 2014 10:05:57 PM	00:13.87 U L2 B2 L2 D U F2 L2 U' L2 F' D L B L2 F L F2 U R' U'
4043	Jul 3, 2014 10:05:31 PM	00:12.73 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U L2 B' R' L U F' L' D' F D2 U
4042	Jul 3, 2014 10:05:06 PM	00:13.92 U' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B' D R F2 D R D2 R2 L
4041	Jul 3, 2014 10:04:42 PM	00:12.60 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B' F' U2 L D' U2 F2 R' L F U
4040	Jul 3, 2014 10:04:17 PM	00:11.67 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D2 B2 U B' D2 U' L F2 U2 R B2 L' D'
4039	Jul 3, 2014 10:03:55 PM	00:12.84 L2 D U2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D B2 R L F' R B L U B2 L F D
4038	Jul 3, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:12.59 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L' U2 R' F D' R' L2 B U' R'
4037	Jul 3, 2014 9:57:48 PM	00:12.71 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U L B D2 R' F' L' U' L B F'
4036	Jul 3, 2014 9:57:21 PM	00:14.06 U R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R' L2 D B F2 R' D F' D' L U'
4035	Jul 3, 2014 9:56:59 PM	00:10.68 U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 D L B' F R L2 D U2 L2 F' D2 U2
4034	Jul 3, 2014 9:56:37 PM	00:10.81 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 L' F' U2 B2 D2 L U' F D2 B' D'
4033	Jul 3, 2014 9:56:14 PM	00:12.00 D L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 D L2 B2 L D2 B D' L U L' B' U' F' L'
4032	Jul 3, 2014 9:55:32 PM	00:17.62 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 F2 U F2 D B' F R2 L' D F R' U R' L2 U'
4031	Jul 3, 2014 9:55:08 PM	00:12.18 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 R B' D F L U L F' U2 B' U'
4030	Jul 3, 2014 9:54:45 PM	00:13.54 U' B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 F R F2 D2 R F D2 R' D2 U2
4029	Jul 3, 2014 9:53:17 PM	00:15.38 L2 U B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D' F2 R B' F2 R2 L' D2
4028	Jul 3, 2014 9:52:54 PM	00:11.70 L2 D R2 D2 L2 D B2 U R2 B' L' D2 F' L F L2 U' R' D U'
4027	Jul 3, 2014 9:51:41 PM	00:12.51 F2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U F2 D' B2 R F' L F' D' B2 R' U' B' F
4026	Jul 3, 2014 9:51:15 PM	00:11.74 R2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 B L' B' R F D' L2 D2 L U'
4025	Jul 3, 2014 9:50:48 PM	00:14.48 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U F2 D' F2 D2 R' U L' U F' L U2 L B2 R U2
4024	Jul 3, 2014 9:50:25 PM	00:11.18 U' L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 U F' U2 R' D2 L' D L' F U R' U
4023	Jul 3, 2014 9:49:59 PM	00:12.72 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L' F R' U' B' D' U' B D B2
4022	Jul 3, 2014 9:45:22 PM	00:10.93 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L' B2 F' L' D2 L2 F' D2 F2 D'
4021	Jul 3, 2014 9:44:43 PM	00:16.21 U' L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L D' B D' U F L' U' B2 U'
4020	Jul 3, 2014 9:42:18 PM	00:11.33 L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 F L U B' D2 F D' R2 L' F2 U'
4019	Jul 3, 2014 9:40:57 PM	00:12.70 U F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U F U' B L' D' L2 F L' F2 R U2
4018	Jul 3, 2014 9:40:32 PM	00:12.81 R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D L2 D B D2 R B' D B' U' B F R' U'
4017	Jul 3, 2014 9:39:50 PM	00:13.72 R2 D' U2 R2 L2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' L' D F R2 F' U2 F R' U2 B2
4016	Jul 3, 2014 9:39:20 PM	00:10.72 D F2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 D F' U2 F' D' U L' B' L2 D B2
4015	Jul 3, 2014 9:38:38 PM	00:09.64 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R' B R2 L2 B' L2 D' B' F U2
4014	Jul 3, 2014 9:32:04 PM	00:13.39 R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 D B2 R' B' D F' R2 L2 D' L' U B
4013	Jul 3, 2014 9:31:10 PM	00:13.65 B2 D U L2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 F' L' D2 R B' F U2 L2 B2 R'
4012	Jul 3, 2014 9:30:42 PM	00:14.06 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 D R2 U L' U2 B U R' F D' F2 U' B2 U2
4011	Jul 3, 2014 9:30:21 PM	00:11.86 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 U' B U L F' R' F U F' D R F'
4010	Jul 3, 2014 9:29:59 PM	00:11.99 F2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' B U2 B' R U' F' U B D' U2
4009	Jul 3, 2014 9:29:04 PM	00:14.57 F2 D R2 D2 U L2 F2 D' B2 D L' F' L B' U2 L' B2 D L' U'
4008	Jul 3, 2014 9:28:41 PM	00:12.30 U F2 U B2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L' F R L D U L B F' L2 D2
4007	Jul 3, 2014 9:28:17 PM	00:11.31 D U R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 L' U' B D R B' D' R' U' F'
4006	Jul 3, 2014 9:27:36 PM	00:11.06 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F R B' R' U' F R D' R2 L' D
4005	Jul 3, 2014 9:17:12 PM	00:13.51 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L' F' U R2 D U' L B D' L' U2
4004	Jul 3, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:14.69 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' U B' L' F2 U2 B2 D L' B F' L2 U'
4003	Jul 3, 2014 9:16:23 PM	00:11.61 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D U' R2 F2 D' R' B2 U F' D' R' L2 F2 L F' U'
4002	Jul 3, 2014 9:15:59 PM	00:11.67 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' D B U' R D' L' D'
4001	Jul 3, 2014 9:15:39 PM	00:11.00 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U L2 U B U R' D R U' B D' L' D2
4000	Jul 3, 2014 9:15:18 PM	00:11.74 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R' D' U R D' L' U2 F' R2
3999	Jul 3, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 L U2 L2 B D' R B U B' U L2
3998	Jul 3, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.87 U' R2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 F' D2 L2 D B R L2 B' R' L2 U'
3997	Jul 3, 2014 8:26:04 PM	00:11.34 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' B2 R B L B2 D2 B L U' B L2 D2
3996	Jul 3, 2014 8:25:39 PM	00:14.48 U' F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 B R F' D2 L B L B'
3995	Jul 3, 2014 8:25:15 PM	00:13.46 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 R' F2 D R2 D F' D' L' B L' U'
3994	Jul 3, 2014 8:24:51 PM	00:09.08 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 R' F D' U B U F L2 D' R' U
3993	Jul 3, 2014 8:24:28 PM	00:12.88 F2 R2 D L2 D B2 U L2 B2 L2 D2 B' U' R B' R L2 F D2 B D
3992	Jul 3, 2014 8:24:03 PM	00:12.14 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R D2 U F D F U B L2 U
3991	Jul 3, 2014 8:23:36 PM	00:13.11 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 L2 D R2 B L' F2 D' L' B' F2 U' B2 D2
3990	Jul 3, 2014 8:23:16 PM	00:10.31 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 D' L' R2 D R2 B U L' D' R' U'
3989	Jul 3, 2014 8:22:44 PM	00:13.14 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U L' U' B2 R D' B R2 L U F D'
3988	Jul 3, 2014 8:22:22 PM	00:12.66 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 D F' L F' U2 B' U' R
3987	Jul 3, 2014 8:21:55 PM	00:14.48 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F' L D2 U' B F L D U2 R
3986	Jul 3, 2014 8:21:33 PM	00:11.53 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B' L B R' B2 L' U B2 F' R U'
3985	Jul 3, 2014 8:21:03 PM	00:13.12 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F' L U2 R' D' L2 U2 B' D B2
3984	Jul 3, 2014 8:20:41 PM	00:11.42 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 R2 D L' F2 R' D B' F R2 U' F' U L'
3983	Jul 3, 2014 8:20:14 PM	00:12.99 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D' L' D2 R' D R2 F' R' B2 D' B' L'
3982	Jul 3, 2014 8:19:49 PM	00:12.88 L2 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' R2 F' R2 B' R B2 F2 L U'
3981	Jul 3, 2014 8:19:26 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' R D' B D R L' F R2 F D'
3980	Jul 3, 2014 8:18:53 PM	00:12.63 D' R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B' R' U' L2 B U2 R' L2 F R2 D2
3979	Jul 3, 2014 8:18:30 PM	00:08.10 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 U' B D L F D F' U B2 R U
3978	Jul 3, 2014 8:18:08 PM	00:13.07 D L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D' R L' F' U B' U2 F' U F D'
3977	Jul 3, 2014 8:17:46 PM	00:10.78 F2 D' B2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B D2 L B2 D L2 F2 L B D2 L'
3976	Jul 3, 2014 8:17:19 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D U R U L2 D2 F' R B' L B L'
3975	Jul 3, 2014 8:16:54 PM	00:13.66 U' B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R B2 F D' R F U2 R2 D2 F
3974	Jul 3, 2014 8:16:29 PM	00:14.48 U' B2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B' U2 R L' B2 F' L' D2 L' U
3973	Jul 3, 2014 8:16:03 PM	00:12.25 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F D2 U B2 R D F2 L' F' L'
3972	Jul 3, 2014 8:15:37 PM	00:10.84 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 D' B' D' U' F' L' B2 U B D B' L'
3971	Jul 3, 2014 8:13:49 PM	00:11.76 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L D' U2 L' B' F2 L' D2 U
3970	Jul 3, 2014 8:13:19 PM	00:11.40 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' B U2 R' D2 R' L2 D' R' L B
3969	Jul 3, 2014 8:12:54 PM	00:15.03 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L D U R F L' B' D' F' L D2
3968	Jul 3, 2014 8:12:29 PM	00:10.32 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 D F2 D' L F U' F' D2 F' D L2 B' D
3967	Jul 3, 2014 8:12:08 PM	00:10.74 U L2 U' R2 B2 D U B2 U F2 D' B U L2 D L B2 F2 D' R L' U2
3966	Jul 3, 2014 8:11:12 PM	00:13.04 L2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U B' L' D R B' R2 U R2 U F2 U2
3965	Jul 3, 2014 8:09:51 PM	00:11.14 F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F R B2 D B2 L' B' L U' L
3964	Jul 3, 2014 8:09:00 PM	00:12.33 U R2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 L2 F2 U F' D' R' L D' B2 R2 F R L2
3963	Jul 3, 2014 8:07:59 PM	00:12.11 R2 D2 R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' B' R' B R F' D2 U F2 U' L'
3962	Jul 3, 2014 8:07:31 PM	00:11.34 U F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U R D' F' D' U' L' F' L2 D2 R
3961	Jul 3, 2014 8:07:08 PM	00:13.33 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' B' D2 L B' F' R D R' U2 L' U2
3960	Jul 3, 2014 8:06:40 PM	00:15.91 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L2 D2 B' D2 L' F' D' L' D2 R' D' U
3959	Jul 3, 2014 8:06:16 PM	00:11.47 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F B2 U R L2 B' L2 D L' B' U'
3958	Jul 3, 2014 8:05:27 PM	00:11.43 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R' B D' L' B2 D' U2 B2 F' L2 D'
3957	Jul 3, 2014 8:00:16 PM	00:15.17 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F D B' D R2 L' U2 F2 D U
3956	Jul 3, 2014 7:59:49 PM	00:11.00 D B2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' D' L' U2 F L2 F R2 U2
3955	Jul 3, 2014 7:59:28 PM	00:10.33 B2 F2 D' U2 L2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 F D B2 L2 U L2 F2 L B F2 U'
3954	Jul 3, 2014 7:59:03 PM	00:13.21 D' L2 D L2 U F2 R2 L2 U B2 U R U2 B L F' U F' R D2 B D2
3953	Jul 3, 2014 7:58:39 PM	00:12.90 U2 F2 R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D2 U2 L F R' B2 D2 R F' R2 D2 U'
3952	Jul 3, 2014 7:58:14 PM	00:13.92 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L F' U' B L' U L U2 R D U'
3951	Jul 3, 2014 7:57:49 PM	00:11.17 R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 U R F U2 F L B L U' B' R' U
3950	Jul 3, 2014 7:57:20 PM	00:12.42 D2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D' B D2 L D F' R U2 L' B2 L'
3949	Jul 3, 2014 7:56:56 PM	00:13.58 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R D B' R' B2 F U' L' F2
3948	Jul 3, 2014 7:56:33 PM	00:12.02 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 F U' L' F2 R D R' U B U'
3947	Jul 3, 2014 7:51:25 PM	00:10.78 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R' U2 R B' D R L U' B2 D'
3946	Jul 3, 2014 7:51:04 PM	00:10.07 D U2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 U R2 L2 B' D F U' R2 L F R' U L2 D
3945	Jul 3, 2014 7:50:38 PM	00:12.26 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R' U B2 D2 R L2 F' U F' U2
3944	Jul 3, 2014 7:50:09 PM	00:12.19 R2 B2 R2 D L2 D U L2 U' B2 R2 B' L B2 R' F U' R' B L2 U
3943	Jul 3, 2014 7:10:48 PM	00:11.71 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 D2 B F' L' U B' L' B U2 L D' U2
3942	Jul 3, 2014 7:08:52 PM	00:12.21 U' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L' R2 F' R2 L' U R F R2 B L
3941	Jul 3, 2014 7:07:27 PM	00:11.79 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 D R2 D' B2 D B' R U' B R F' U' B2 L B
3940	Jul 3, 2014 7:06:53 PM	00:14.45 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B2 D' F L' D2 B' R' D B' U2
3939	Jul 3, 2014 7:06:29 PM	00:12.13 F2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 L F L D U2 F' L' U B U2
3938	Jul 3, 2014 7:06:02 PM	00:12.30 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U B U2 R' F' L2 D' F' L' D2 F2
3937	Jul 3, 2014 7:05:33 PM	00:11.04 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U2 L U R U' F U2 L D' L2 D'
3936	Jul 3, 2014 7:04:57 PM	00:12.68 R2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' R L' D B D' L F L' U2 R2 D2
3935	Jul 3, 2014 7:04:25 PM	00:12.83 B2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 B2 U' B' R' B U2 F' L' F U' L'
3934	Jul 3, 2014 7:03:54 PM	00:11.84 D F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 F D U L F' L2 B' R F' L2 U'
3933	Jul 3, 2014 2:59:24 PM	00:12.76 D B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B2 L U' B' L2 B2 R2 D' F' U R' U'
3932	Jul 3, 2014 2:59:02 PM	00:12.88 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 F' U' L' U' B R' F2 U2 R' L'
3931	Jul 3, 2014 2:58:37 PM	00:13.12 D B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D F' D B2 R2 U R' B2 L2 B' D2
3930	Jul 3, 2014 2:58:10 PM 00:10.70 D2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D U F2 D' B2 F2 L' U R' B' D2 F' D R2 U R'
3929	Jul 3, 2014 2:57:48 PM	00:12.62 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 U2 L' F' L D2 F' L' B' U' L D'
3928	Jul 3, 2014 2:57:25 PM	00:12.41 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 L' F' D U B' R L U2 R' L2 U'
3927	Jul 3, 2014 2:56:27 PM	00:12.04 L2 D B2 D F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U R D2 F U2 B R' U2 B' U2 L
3926	Jul 3, 2014 2:56:03 PM	00:13.83 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D L2 D B2 D R2 B R2 B2 L' U' B' L2 B
3925	Jul 3, 2014 2:55:39 PM	00:13.71 D R2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' B R' B U' F D' U R' B2 L U
3924	Jul 3, 2014 2:55:16 PM	00:10.98 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B' D' U2 B L2 D R L D' L'
3923	Jul 3, 2014 2:54:54 PM	00:10.21 U F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F U R' B2 U2 B2 R' F R B U
3922	Jul 3, 2014 2:54:21 PM	00:12.19 R2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U B' R' B' L U R L' B U' F'
3921	Jul 3, 2014 2:53:46 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 R' F2 L2 U' R' D R B F2 D2 U
3920	Jul 3, 2014 2:53:08 PM	00:14.30 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' B' L B' R B' U' F2 L F' D U2
3919	Jul 3, 2014 2:52:44 PM	00:12.03 B2 F2 D B2 D L2 U L2 U' R2 F2 L F2 D2 B U F L D'
3918	Jul 3, 2014 2:52:22 PM	00:11.93 D R2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 U2 B F2 L U2 F D' F2 D' B R2 L'
3917	Jul 3, 2014 2:52:00 PM	00:10.55 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 D' U' F' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 F' D2 R2 U2
3916	Jul 3, 2014 2:51:38 PM	00:10.45 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 F' R D' B' U' R' L U' B' D' U'
3915	Jul 3, 2014 2:51:09 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' L D' L2 U2 R' F2 U' R' F R
3914	Jul 3, 2014 2:50:47 PM	00:13.66 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U F D2 R B' F' D2 L2 D' L2 U2
3913	Jul 3, 2014 2:50:24 PM	00:12.00 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 L' U2 L' U L' B' U2 L B2 L'
3912	Jul 3, 2014 2:50:02 PM	00:11.09 F2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B' F D L U' R' B' R' F L
3911	Jul 3, 2014 2:49:04 PM	00:12.59 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 D' F2 L' B L' U B D2 B2 D2 R' D
3910	Jul 3, 2014 2:48:41 PM	00:11.23 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 B2 D B2 L2 U F L' B' R' L F' L F' U R U2
3909	Jul 3, 2014 2:48:12 PM	00:14.43 U2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 F' D2 U' L' U' B' D' R' F' L2 U'
3908	Jul 3, 2014 2:47:46 PM	00:12.26 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 B U' R' B L F L U2 F2 L D'
3907	Jul 3, 2014 2:47:23 PM	00:13.08 U2 F2 R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' R' L' U' L' U' L D2 U
3906	Jul 3, 2014 2:46:58 PM	00:15.12 B2 D L2 D L2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 D R U L U R' D' R B' L D2
3905	Jul 3, 2014 2:46:33 PM	00:12.27 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' B2 D L2 B' U' R U F2 U F D2 U' L D
3904	Jul 3, 2014 2:46:10 PM	00:11.74 L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' L D2 U R D L2 D F' D' U'
3903	Jul 3, 2014 2:45:47 PM	00:13.41 R2 U2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U R' U F D F U R2 L2 B F' L'
3902	Jul 3, 2014 2:45:23 PM	00:13.16 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R B L D' L B' R U L2 D'
3901	Jul 3, 2014 2:44:59 PM	00:12.11 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 U F R D L' D B D' U' F' R2 B2 U2
3900	Jul 3, 2014 2:44:32 PM	00:11.60 U2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B' F' D' L F2 L2 D2 L B' F2
3899	Jul 3, 2014 2:43:32 PM	00:13.31 R2 D L2 D' F2 U F2 U' B2 D2 U' R' F' D B2 R' D' R' B2 F2 L'
3898	Jul 3, 2014 2:43:06 PM	00:11.65 U2 B2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' F' L' U' B2 D R' U F L2 U'
3897	Jul 3, 2014 2:40:55 PM	00:11.38 U R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 B D B2 D2 F' L' U2 F D L2
3896	Jul 3, 2014 2:39:05 PM	00:11.78 D2 L2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U F L F' R U F2 U2 L2 U2 B L2
3895	Jul 3, 2014 2:38:41 PM	00:12.13 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B' F2 D2 R L' D' L' F2 U B U'
3894	Jul 3, 2014 2:38:17 PM	00:12.62 B2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 B' U' R' U' R2 L' B' D2 B' R U2
3893	Jul 3, 2014 2:37:52 PM	00:13.11 D F2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R D L2 B' U L' B F2 L F D'
3892	Jul 3, 2014 2:37:22 PM	00:13.37 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U' F' D R D' B2 D2 R D' U2
3891	Jul 3, 2014 2:36:57 PM	00:13.83 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D F' D2 R' B F U R2 B D' L' U'
3890	Jul 3, 2014 2:36:33 PM	00:14.40 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B' D' R B2 U2 R2 F' L F U2
3889	Jul 3, 2014 2:36:05 PM	00:13.15 F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U F' R U L D2 U F U F2 U' F2
3888	Jul 3, 2014 2:35:39 PM	00:13.05 D U F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 F D F U F D L' D2 R' D2 U
3887	Jul 3, 2014 2:35:13 PM	00:10.26 U F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D R2 U' B R2 F2 L B2 F R2 U L' U2
3886	Jul 3, 2014 2:34:43 PM	00:11.98 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L B2 D' R B2 L B' L2 F' R
3885	Jul 3, 2014 2:34:02 PM	00:11.86 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U R' B' F2 D' U2 R' D B2 D2 F2 U'
3884	Jul 3, 2014 2:33:39 PM	00:13.25 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 R' F L2 F2 R' U R L' F' L' D'
3883	Jul 3, 2014 2:33:10 PM	00:11.28 D' L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F' D' R' D L' D' F2 D2 U'
3882	Jul 3, 2014 2:32:37 PM	00:13.64 U F2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D L2 F R B2 L2 D' U2 L D U2 L' B'
3881	Jul 3, 2014 2:32:13 PM	00:12.24 L2 U L2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 F' U L B' L F L U B2 R L'
3880	Jul 3, 2014 2:31:50 PM	00:13.78 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 U' L' D B2 L D' U2 F L' U2 F' D'
3879	Jul 3, 2014 2:31:28 PM	00:11.86 U2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' L D' F' U2 R' F2 U2 B2
3878	Jul 3, 2014 2:31:00 PM	00:10.23 L2 D' R2 D L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 U' B D' L D' B R B' R F' L2 U
3877	Jul 3, 2014 2:30:35 PM	00:13.34 D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U B' L' U F2 D' R' U B' D2 U
3876	Jul 3, 2014 2:30:12 PM	00:11.15 R2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U L' U R B D L2 F' L2 U' L' D2
3875	Jul 3, 2014 2:29:42 PM	00:11.27 U2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B' D F U2 B D2 R' L' U' L2 F' D
3874	Jul 3, 2014 2:29:12 PM	00:11.28 D2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' R2 B R L2 U2 L' D R' B2 R F' L'
3873	Jul 3, 2014 2:28:34 PM	00:13.79 D R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' B2 D B' L D F' L' D R U'
3872	Jul 3, 2014 2:28:14 PM	00:11.96 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' U B' R D2 L2 D L' U' B'
3871	Jul 3, 2014 2:27:45 PM	00:11.45 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L B R U R' D U2
3870	Jul 3, 2014 2:27:17 PM	00:12.43 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 D' L' B D R' U F' L U2 L D'
3869	Jul 3, 2014 2:26:55 PM	00:12.38 U2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 U' B L' F2 D' U2 F' D B' R U2
3868	Jul 3, 2014 2:26:25 PM	00:13.10 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F' U2 L B D U2 B' R F' U'
3867	Jul 3, 2014 2:26:02 PM	00:13.84 L2 B2 U B2 D' F2 D R2 D F2 U R' B F' U2 R B L' F2 D L' U'
3866	Jul 3, 2014 2:25:30 PM	00:14.17 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' F' R U2 L' B2 D B U2 R2 L U2
3865	Jul 3, 2014 2:25:06 PM	00:13.41 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L2 B L' B2 U' F D' L' B' F2 L2 D2
3864	Jul 3, 2014 2:24:41 PM	00:08.89 B2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' U B' R D B2 L' D2 R2 B L' D
3863	Jul 3, 2014 2:24:19 PM	00:12.03 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D' B U F' D2 B2 U' R' B L D
3862	Jul 3, 2014 2:23:51 PM	00:13.43 B2 D L2 B2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' R B R2 D' B' U B L D U'
3861	Jul 3, 2014 2:23:29 PM	00:11.47 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 D' U F2 U2 L D L D B L' U2 B' D
3860	Jul 3, 2014 2:23:02 PM	00:12.20 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 R U F' D2 U' L2 U2 B2 R D U'
3859	Jul 3, 2014 2:22:41 PM	00:10.04 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' B' F2 U2 L U' L' F D2 R2 U2
3858	Jul 3, 2014 2:22:14 PM	00:12.27 U L2 B2 D R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D U2 F' R' U' B F2 U' L D F2 L' U'
3857	Jul 3, 2014 2:21:50 PM	00:09.97 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D U L D L F' L2 U F U2 B F' U
3856	Jul 3, 2014 2:21:20 PM	00:15.86 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 F' D2 F R' L' D' B' R' B2
3855	Jul 3, 2014 2:20:59 PM	00:11.71 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B L' D F D R' L2 U' L B'
3854	Jul 3, 2014 2:20:34 PM	00:11.99 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 U L2 U2 R2 D L D2 R B D' B' U L B2 F U2
3853	Jul 3, 2014 2:20:06 PM	00:12.38 B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 B L' F2 D2 L D' R' D2 R2 D
3852	Jul 3, 2014 2:19:47 PM	00:10.99 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 R B2 F' R' B2 D2 F' R' U' L
3851	Jul 3, 2014 2:19:23 PM	00:11.85 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 D L' D' L' B R' L' D B' L2 D' F
3850	Jul 3, 2014 2:19:00 PM	00:10.42 U L2 D2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' D L2 D' B' R B L F U'
3849	Jul 3, 2014 2:18:28 PM	00:13.07 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R' U' R B' F' R2 U' F D' U2
3848	Jul 3, 2014 2:18:09 PM	00:10.49 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' L F' R2 B D2 L2 F D
3847	Jul 3, 2014 2:17:45 PM	00:11.96 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D R' B2 F2 D' R' F D U L' F U2
3846	Jul 3, 2014 2:17:15 PM	00:16.16 F2 U F2 R2 U L2 D R2 L2 D B2 L R2 U2 B' R2 D' R' F L' F2 R
3845	Jul 3, 2014 2:16:37 PM	00:12.80 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 U L2 D' B R' U' L' B2 U2 F L2 F2 L2
3844	Jul 3, 2014 2:16:13 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B D B U R2 B' R L B' R
3843	Jul 3, 2014 2:15:51 PM	00:11.61 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U B' F D F' R' L F2 D' R' F2 D2
3842	Jul 3, 2014 2:15:29 PM	00:11.24 D B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 L D' F2 L' U' B' U R' L2 B
3841	Jul 3, 2014 2:15:04 PM	00:13.41 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 U' L2 D B2 D2 L F L2 D U R U2 L' U2 F
3840	Jul 3, 2014 2:14:42 PM	00:10.11 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' F U' F' U' L2 F2 R' D2 F' R' U'
3839	Jul 3, 2014 2:14:20 PM	00:10.82 F2 D U2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' R F' U' L B D2 L U F L U2
3838	Jul 3, 2014 2:13:43 PM	00:11.77 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D' L2 F' D' R' U' B D' R2 B' R L' U
3837	Jul 3, 2014 2:13:15 PM	00:11.21 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' R' D' B' L D2 L B' L' B U2
3836	Jul 3, 2014 2:12:42 PM	00:14.09 L2 D2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 U' L2 U' L B2 F2 D R2 F' D' B2 R U2
3835	Jul 3, 2014 2:12:17 PM	00:13.45 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 L2 F U L D B D' B2 F' U F'
3834	Jul 3, 2014 2:11:51 PM	00:11.22 L2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 U B2 U' F' R2 D R2 F D' R' B2 L2 D' U'
3833	Jul 3, 2014 2:11:23 PM	00:12.76 R2 D' U2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L' D' U2 B D2 F' L2 B2 R' F'
3832	Jul 3, 2014 2:10:53 PM	00:11.22 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D R2 F' D' L' F R' B' L' D B2 F2 R
3831	Jul 3, 2014 2:10:29 PM	00:11.15 B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D L2 U L D' B' F' R' D' F2 D2 U' R2
3830	Jul 3, 2014 2:09:59 PM	00:11.91 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D U' B2 U' B' L' U F' R F L D F' R L U
3829	Jul 3, 2014 2:09:35 PM	00:12.82 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 F2 D L B F2 L' D' B F2 U R2 F R'
3828	Jul 3, 2014 2:09:06 PM	00:12.31 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 L B2 U F' D' B F R' B2 U2
3827	Jul 3, 2014 2:08:30 PM	00:11.41 D F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 B R' D' L B' L2 U2 F2 L' B U2
3826	Jul 3, 2014 2:08:07 PM	00:12.99 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U2 R D F L' F2 R' U B D F' U2
3825	Jul 3, 2014 2:07:40 PM	00:12.06 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F' R2 D F R B' R2 F' L D' L
3824	Jul 3, 2014 2:07:10 PM	00:13.58 U' B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U L2 B' U F R2 L' D' L2 F' D2 R L'
3823	Jul 3, 2014 2:06:46 PM	00:11.99 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B2 D U L2 F' L' D2 F' R B2 U R L2 B
3822	Jul 3, 2014 2:06:10 PM	00:11.53 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U F R' L F R F' D F' R' L
3821	Jul 3, 2014 2:00:55 PM	00:08.00 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 R U L2 F' R F2 D B' D2 F U2
3820	Jul 3, 2014 2:00:14 PM	00:15.42 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 B2 R' F D' R2 F' D2 L U2 B F' D
3819	Jul 3, 2014 1:59:48 PM	00:12.25 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U L B' F U B2 U L F' U R U'
3818	Jul 3, 2014 1:59:23 PM	00:13.21 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' L2 D2 U' B D B L' D' B2 R2 D' U2 F' U2
3817	Jul 3, 2014 1:59:01 PM	00:12.02 F2 U2 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D B2 U L2 F R D' B D2 B R2 U' F2 R' D
3816	Jul 3, 2014 1:58:33 PM	00:12.75 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' R B2 U' L F2 D2 L' D B' D2
3815	Jul 3, 2014 1:58:04 PM	00:11.79 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B R2 U' F L' B U2 L U2 F' R
3814	Jul 3, 2014 1:57:31 PM	00:13.26 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D L U' R' B' F2 R' D L D F2 U
3813	Jul 2, 2014 10:52:50 PM	00:10.55 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 R' F' R2 U2 B R D2 B' R' D2 U'
3812	Jul 2, 2014 10:52:29 PM	00:11.24 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' B' R U' F L D2 R' B U2
3811	Jul 2, 2014 10:51:51 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' D R B L D L U2 R' B2 U'
3810	Jul 2, 2014 10:51:28 PM	00:13.14 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' U F2 U2 F' D B2 F D F R' B2 R' D'
3809	Jul 2, 2014 10:50:58 PM	00:14.21 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' U B2 R2 L2 D B R L2 U L B2 D' B' D2 F L
3808	Jul 2, 2014 10:50:34 PM	00:12.47 B2 U F2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 U L' U' B2 U' L' F R2 D R' D2
3807	Jul 2, 2014 10:50:03 PM	00:13.46 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F' D L' F' D2 B' U2 R U2 F' L2
3806	Jul 2, 2014 10:49:34 PM	00:13.27 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 B' L' B F2 D2 L' B L D' L2
3805	Jul 2, 2014 10:48:35 PM	00:12.18 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R F' R F' L2 F2 D' B' U2
3804	Jul 2, 2014 10:48:07 PM	00:13.61 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U' B' U2 B' R F' D L' B D' B2
3803	Jul 2, 2014 10:47:29 PM	00:11.45 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' F' L F' D2 R L2 U2 F U B
3802	Jul 2, 2014 10:47:00 PM	00:13.26 B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U F' U' B' R' B F U2 B D L' U'
3801	Jul 2, 2014 10:46:37 PM	00:12.05 D R2 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B' U2 R U2 L2 F' R' D' B' R
3800	Jul 2, 2014 10:46:02 PM	00:10.00 R2 L2 F2 D B2 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 B U2 R F2 D' R' L' U R'
3799	Jul 2, 2014 10:45:36 PM	00:11.62 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D F' L' F2 D' R L' F R B2 L'
3798	Jul 2, 2014 10:45:05 PM	00:13.86 U R2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 R2 U R2 B R' U' F' L' F2 R2 D' F2 L' U2
3797	Jul 2, 2014 10:44:44 PM	00:11.88 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D U' L B' R' F' R L2 D U' F' R2 U'
3796	Jul 2, 2014 10:43:45 PM	00:13.62 B2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' F U2 L F D U2 B F' L2
3795	Jul 2, 2014 10:42:51 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 D B2 D' R' D2 B' F D' R' F D2 F2 R' L
3794	Jul 2, 2014 10:42:08 PM	00:09.87 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R B' L2 F' L' B' D U2 R L' D'
3793	Jul 2, 2014 10:41:45 PM	00:13.42 D F2 D F2 L2 D R2 D B2 D U2 B' L' D' R2 F' U R2 L' U2 F' D2
3792	Jul 2, 2014 10:41:22 PM	00:13.79 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D2 U2 B L D' L2 F' R L' B D U' B2
3791	Jul 2, 2014 10:40:53 PM	00:13.46 L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 U L F D U2 R2 B' U R2 B' U'
3790	Jul 2, 2014 10:40:30 PM	00:11.94 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' R' F L' D2 R2 F D' R2 B U
3789	Jul 2, 2014 10:40:03 PM	00:12.85 U R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U R' U B D' B F' D' R2 U L'
3788	Jul 2, 2014 10:39:38 PM	00:11.62 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D U' B2 F2 D' B' R' F R B2 R2 B R2 D' L' U2
3787	Jul 2, 2014 10:39:15 PM	00:08.83 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 F' D B D B' D' L' B2 U F2 D
3786	Jul 2, 2014 10:38:49 PM	00:13.61 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D' L' U' F U' F' R D' B D2 F U'
3785	Jul 2, 2014 10:38:24 PM	00:12.81 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 L B2 U' L F D' B2 D' R D2 U'
3784	Jul 2, 2014 10:38:02 PM	00:11.27 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U2 B' F' U' L D2 R' U2 L D R2
3783	Jul 2, 2014 10:37:42 PM	00:10.44 L2 D' F2 D B2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 U' L B2 F U' B' R2 B' D U' R'
3782	Jul 2, 2014 10:37:17 PM	00:13.70 R2 D F2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 F2 R L2 B D R2 U' B L2 F' R2
3781	Jul 2, 2014 10:36:54 PM	00:10.66 L2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 D' U' F' U R D B' U L F U F D2
3780	Jul 2, 2014 10:36:27 PM	00:12.49 D' U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U F2 R' L D' R' F R2 D2 R L F U2
3779	Jul 2, 2014 10:36:00 PM	00:14.35 D R2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 B R' U2 B F2 R L' F U' B2 R'
3778	Jul 2, 2014 10:35:38 PM	00:11.63 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 D2 R F2 U B L2 D' U2
3777	Jul 2, 2014 10:35:14 PM	00:13.97 L2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 F' L' D2 F' R D2 R U' B L F'
3776	Jul 2, 2014 10:34:19 PM	00:07.93 U F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 F' R' U R F2 U R' B L' D
3775	Jul 2, 2014 10:33:55 PM	00:11.54 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 D L2 F' L2 B R F' L U F2 U2 L
3774	Jul 2, 2014 10:33:26 PM	00:12.58 U L2 U F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 U L' F D R L' D L2 F R2 L'
3773	Jul 2, 2014 10:33:03 PM	00:14.03 U' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' B R D2 U' R2 U2
3772	Jul 2, 2014 10:32:36 PM	00:13.01 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 U' R2 B R' B' F' R F
3771	Jul 2, 2014 10:32:11 PM	00:11.31 B2 R2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R F2 L' D B R B2 U2 R B' U
3770	Jul 2, 2014 10:31:46 PM	00:13.43 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D L B' R2 F2 L D2 F U F2 U
3769	Jul 2, 2014 10:31:22 PM	00:11.97 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 L2 U2 L' D' B R2 F2 D U' F' U F D2
3768	Jul 2, 2014 10:30:51 PM	00:12.77 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U F U2 B' D R' F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U
3767	Jul 2, 2014 10:30:23 PM	00:12.18 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 U R' B L2 F' D' B' L D2 F U
3766	Jul 2, 2014 10:28:23 PM	00:12.30 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F' R U2 L' D2 L D' R2 U R2 L U2
3765	Jul 2, 2014 10:27:57 PM	00:13.61 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D' L R2 U2 B U R' B L2 D B
3764	Jul 2, 2014 10:27:28 PM	00:11.84 F2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' R' U' L2 U' B2 F D F2 D2 U
3763	Jul 2, 2014 10:27:03 PM	00:11.60 U' F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R' B' F2 R B D' F' D F' R' U'
3762	Jul 2, 2014 10:26:32 PM	00:11.83 R2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' L F' R2 L B' D U2 L B R2 D'
3761	Jul 2, 2014 10:26:09 PM	00:12.94 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 U R2 U B2 L B' F' U' F' R2 L' F R' L' U2
3760	Jul 2, 2014 10:25:36 PM	00:11.68 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R' F D' L F' R F D' U' R' U2
3759	Jul 2, 2014 9:58:12 PM	00:16.23 D' U' L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F' L2 D2 L D' F U R F L U
3758	Jul 2, 2014 9:57:48 PM	00:14.16 U2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 B2 U F2 U2 R' D' R2 B R2 L' D R2 B' F U'
3757	Jul 2, 2014 9:57:24 PM	00:14.16 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 D' L D2 B D' L U' F U2 F2 L
3756	Jul 2, 2014 9:56:57 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' L D' F' U' L U B L2 F R U'
3755	Jul 2, 2014 9:56:26 PM	00:11.81 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 D B2 D' B' L' D2 F' L B2 U' L' F L2 D'
3754	Jul 2, 2014 9:55:45 PM	00:13.65 U L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 R' D2 U' F' U B2
3753	Jul 2, 2014 9:55:18 PM	00:12.47 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R U R2 B D' B' U' L B D2
3752	Jul 2, 2014 9:54:56 PM	00:11.55 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 F D2 U' F' D' U2 F R' D R2
3751	Jul 2, 2014 9:54:37 PM	00:10.02 D B2 D B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L B U' B' R U F' L' D' R'
3750	Jul 2, 2014 9:54:17 PM	00:11.32 R2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R' F D' R2 L' B L B' L' F2 L'
3749	Jul 2, 2014 9:53:54 PM	00:12.20 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L' B R2 F U R2 L' F' L2 B D'
3748	Jul 2, 2014 9:52:49 PM	00:12.43 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 U' B2 R' B F D' F L' F L2 B' D2
3747	Jul 2, 2014 9:52:22 PM	00:12.48 D R2 D R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 D' U2 R U2 L B L F2 R B' D' F2
3746	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:58 PM	00:13.07 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L F D2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 L' B U2
3745	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:31 PM	00:14.22 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D L2 U B2 F2 U2 L B U2 F D L B U' F D2 U2
3744	Jul 2, 2014 9:51:07 PM	00:10.79 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 U' B' R F U' B F L' B U'
3743	Jul 2, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:12.40 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U' F2 U F' U' F R B L U' B D' L2
3742	Jul 2, 2014 9:50:23 PM	00:12.87 R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D B2 U' R2 F R2 L' D' U' L F2 L2 B L F2
3741	Jul 2, 2014 9:49:38 PM	00:11.19 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R F D' U R' B F2 D B2 D' U'
3740	Jul 2, 2014 9:49:06 PM	00:12.97 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U F' U2 R F' L' D U2 B2 R2 U2
3739	Jul 2, 2014 9:48:38 PM	00:14.35 D B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R' B R2 D U2 B U2 R2 F2 U
3738	Jul 2, 2014 9:48:19 PM	00:09.76 D' U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B' U' B' D' B' R' B' F R U'
3737	Jul 2, 2014 9:47:52 PM	00:12.59 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B' R U L2 F U' L' B' U' R' B'
3736	Jul 2, 2014 9:47:12 PM	00:11.98 U L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U F D' R L B' D' F' L' D L'
3735	Jul 2, 2014 9:46:47 PM	00:11.47 R2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U2 R' B U' L F L B R2 L U2
3734	Jul 2, 2014 9:46:16 PM	00:14.72 U F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U F R' L2 B' R' L U L' F' U2
3733	Jul 2, 2014 9:45:53 PM	00:13.87 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R F D2 U2 F L' F' D L' B U2
3732	Jul 2, 2014 9:45:32 PM	00:10.15 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' F2 D R2 B U' F2 D2 R2 B' R B2 R2 F2 U'
3731	Jul 2, 2014 9:45:10 PM	00:12.21 U B2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B F2 D' R' F' L2 D U2 R' F L
3730	Jul 2, 2014 9:44:45 PM	00:14.18 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 D2 R' D F2 L' F' R2 B' D R' U'
3729	Jul 2, 2014 9:44:24 PM	00:10.70 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R F' U' B' U B' L F' U F' U'
3728	Jul 2, 2014 9:44:01 PM	00:13.01 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D' L2 D L2 U2 R D B' D B F2 U R' L F2
3727	Jul 2, 2014 9:43:28 PM	00:13.36 D B2 D L2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 B' D' F2 U' F' U R' D2 F L2
3726	Jul 2, 2014 9:43:06 PM	00:12.61 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 D' L' D' R' U2 R2 F D' B' R' F' U'
3725	Jul 2, 2014 9:42:43 PM	00:13.43 L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 D B' D B' L' D B U2 L D2 R' U2
3724	Jul 2, 2014 9:42:20 PM	00:11.74 U' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D' R F R L' F' R2 L' B2 L D'
3723	Jul 2, 2014 9:41:56 PM	00:12.06 R2 U F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 R D L' B L B D2 B' D U L'
3722	Jul 2, 2014 9:41:36 PM	00:10.10 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R' U2 F L' U' F L D' R' B D'
3721	Jul 2, 2014 9:41:11 PM	00:12.91 B2 L2 U L2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' U2 B' D U R U B' F R
3720	Jul 2, 2014 9:40:52 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U F2 D' F D' B U2 R L B2 F' D R' U'
3719	Jul 2, 2014 9:40:24 PM	00:11.68 U' R2 U2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B' R B2 F R' U L2 U' L2 B U2
3718	Jul 2, 2014 9:40:00 PM	00:11.87 L2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 D' R2 D L2 U' F D R2 B' U' L' F' U2 F' L U'
3717	Jul 2, 2014 9:39:38 PM	00:12.17 U F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U' B' U2 F' R' L B2 D L2 F R'
3716	Jul 2, 2014 9:39:17 PM	00:12.66 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' U R2 L B' R' L F U L' U2
3715	Jul 2, 2014 9:38:50 PM	00:11.99 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 B U' R2 F D2 R' B U F2 D
3714	Jul 2, 2014 9:38:17 PM	00:14.00 R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 D U' R' U' F D' L' F U'
3713	Jul 2, 2014 9:37:55 PM	00:11.91 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R F2 R' D2 B2 D R F'
3712	Jul 2, 2014 9:37:31 PM	00:13.10 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U' B U' F' R' U' F' D' L' U R2 U2
3711	Jul 2, 2014 9:37:00 PM	00:15.01 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L' B F2 R2 U' R F R L2 U2
3710	Jul 2, 2014 9:36:37 PM	00:12.24 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 D' R2 L2 D U' L' B U L2 B F' R F2 D2 F2 D'
3709	Jul 2, 2014 9:36:04 PM	00:11.38 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D B R' B' D' B' D F R2 F R' L'
3708	Jul 2, 2014 9:35:41 PM	00:11.22 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 U' R U B' L D' R' U2 B D2 U2
3707	Jul 2, 2014 9:35:13 PM	00:14.40 U' B2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 F L' B' R F2 D F R' D2 L
3706	Jul 2, 2014 9:34:43 PM	00:11.77 F2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F R D2 L2 U' B R D U2 F2
3705	Jul 2, 2014 9:34:21 PM	00:11.38 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' U' L' U2 B D' R' D' U' L' B2 F D'
3704	Jul 2, 2014 9:33:59 PM	00:11.68 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' R' F' L' B' D' R2 U' B F2 L D
3703	Jul 2, 2014 9:33:25 PM	00:13.02 B2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D' R2 F L' B2 F2 D F' D2 L2 B R2
3702	Jul 2, 2014 9:33:02 PM	00:13.45 U F2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U' L' B' U R B2 L2 F R' L2 F' D
3701	Jul 2, 2014 9:32:42 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 D U R B' F2 D R L' B' U' R' L D2
3700	Jul 2, 2014 9:32:17 PM	00:14.84 D B2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 F R L B2 D R' F2 D L F2 U'
3699	Jul 2, 2014 9:31:56 PM	00:12.63 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D2 L F2 L D' F R B L B2 L2
3698	Jul 2, 2014 9:30:54 PM	00:13.84 B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D' U2 R2 D' L2 B' R B' U' R' D' U' F' R D'
3697	Jul 2, 2014 9:30:30 PM	00:12.78 D' F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F' R L2 U2 F U' L U L D2
3696	Jul 2, 2014 9:30:06 PM	00:13.52 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 B' L' U2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 R D
3695	Jul 2, 2014 9:29:43 PM	00:12.01 D F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D U2 F R' D' B L' D' R2 F2 U2 R'
3694	Jul 2, 2014 9:29:12 PM	00:11.73 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 B' L F2 U B D B L U' R D
3693	Jul 2, 2014 9:28:34 PM	00:13.47 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U B2 D' R2 F' R' D R B' U' F2 R' U' L' D
3692	Jul 2, 2014 9:28:12 PM	00:10.97 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 D2 L F' R' U' R' L' F' D' R2 B'
3691	Jul 2, 2014 9:27:50 PM	00:11.51 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 R B' D' U' B R' B D' L D2 U
3690	Jul 2, 2014 9:27:25 PM	00:13.79 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' U' B' F' D F U R U'
3689	Jul 2, 2014 9:27:00 PM	00:11.45 F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R' B' F2 L2 U L2 U' R' D R'
3688	Jul 2, 2014 9:26:42 PM	00:09.92 R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R' U R U F' D2 B R U' R'
3687	Jul 2, 2014 9:26:16 PM	00:11.65 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L B F' U' R D' U' R' L' D2
3686	Jul 2, 2014 9:25:54 PM	00:09.85 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B' L2 F' L F R' D U R B2
3685	Jul 2, 2014 9:25:31 PM	00:11.90 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D U2 R2 U B2 U2 L D2 L' B' L F' R2 B' D2 L' U'
3684	Jul 2, 2014 9:24:58 PM	00:13.46 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 B' L U L2 D2 F' U2 B' R' D F2
3683	Jul 2, 2014 9:24:25 PM	00:14.94 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F' U B2 L' U2 B F2 R' U' R
3682	Jul 2, 2014 9:24:06 PM	00:10.17 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U F' U L2 U B' R' B R2 F' L2 U'
3681	Jul 2, 2014 9:23:43 PM	00:12.21 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 B' L F' D2 L' F' U L B2 R' U'
3680	Jul 2, 2014 9:23:19 PM	00:12.27 R2 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 D F U' L2 F2 R' U2 R B' D2 L U2
3679	Jul 2, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:09.50 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D' B R2 D B' R D2 B L' D' U2 L'
3678	Jul 2, 2014 9:22:27 PM	00:12.82 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 L F' L2 D' B' R' L' U' F2
3677	Jul 2, 2014 9:22:04 PM	00:13.76 R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U R' B F' R' B L' D' F2 U B2 F'
3676	Jul 2, 2014 9:21:38 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D2 R U L2 B' D2 L2 B2 L' F R' U2
3675	Jul 2, 2014 9:21:13 PM	00:11.45 R2 D U B2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 L' F2 R' U B2 L' U' B' R D' U2
3674	Jul 2, 2014 9:20:05 PM	00:12.09 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' D L' B2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 L D'
3673	Jul 2, 2014 9:19:38 PM	00:13.08 B2 U B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U L' D2 F' R B' R B2 F2 L U
3672	Jul 2, 2014 9:19:07 PM	00:15.73 U F2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U R2 L2 B' D' B2 L' U' L2 D' R' B2 D2 U
3671	Jul 2, 2014 9:18:43 PM	00:11.25 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 B R' B' L D U' F' L' D U2
3670	Jul 2, 2014 9:18:19 PM	00:11.95 D2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U F2 L B F U2 R B2 L2 D' U F2
3669	Jul 2, 2014 9:17:53 PM	00:12.19 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R L U' B U' B' R' F2 L2 F'
3668	Jul 2, 2014 9:17:29 PM	00:09.92 D R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R F R' B R2 B2 U' L' F L2 U
3667	Jul 2, 2014 9:17:06 PM	00:13.10 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 F U2 L' B' D U' F' D2 B2 D
3666	Jul 2, 2014 9:16:21 PM	00:12.71 R2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 R' U2 B D L' F' U' L2 D' F2 D2
3665	Jul 2, 2014 9:15:56 PM	00:12.94 F2 D' B2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R U' B D2 U L' F2 D B' F U'
3664	Jul 2, 2014 9:14:56 PM	00:11.48 U R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 F' D' U R D L2 B R' L' U L2
3663	Jul 2, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:13.33 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 D U B2 U' B2 L U' F2 L2 U' B' F L' B2 D
3662	Jul 2, 2014 9:13:33 PM	00:09.75 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 B' R2 B2 U' F' L' F' R2 U' R2
3661	Jul 2, 2014 9:13:11 PM	00:12.61 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F' L2 D' F' R B' R' L2 D' L2
3660	Jul 2, 2014 9:12:42 PM	00:12.26 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' F U2 R F' D2 U B' F' D2 U'
3659	Jul 2, 2014 8:54:42 PM	00:11.21 U F2 D' U2 L2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 L' F' D U B D' F R' D2 F' U'
3658	Jul 2, 2014 8:54:18 PM	00:11.51 D' B2 D L2 D U2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B U' B2 U F R' U' B' L' D2 U'
3657	Jul 2, 2014 8:53:54 PM	00:14.80 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 B R' L2 B D2 B F' R B' D
3656	Jul 2, 2014 8:53:29 PM	00:12.04 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R B' U L2 B D' L2 B2 R' L' D'
3655	Jul 2, 2014 8:53:05 PM	00:14.91 B2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R B2 R2 U B2 D2 R F' U2 B'
3654	Jul 2, 2014 8:52:45 PM	00:09.92 R2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D B U L' B2 U2 L F' U2 L F' U
3653	Jul 2, 2014 8:52:21 PM	00:13.38 R2 U' F2 U R2 L2 B2 U R2 L2 D F' R D L2 F' U R' F' D F D
3652	Jul 2, 2014 8:51:59 PM	00:12.45 D F2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D2 U' R' F' L D' L' D2 U2 F' U2 F
3651	Jul 2, 2014 8:51:37 PM	00:11.62 U F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 B' U R' F L2 B D' R B2 U2
3650	Jul 2, 2014 8:50:15 PM	00:13.72 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 D F U' B F D2 R' F2 D' U' L'
3649	Jul 2, 2014 8:49:50 PM	00:11.99 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R' F' R B' F D F R2 B F2 L
3648	Jul 2, 2014 8:49:28 PM	00:11.56 D L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' B' F' D L2 B' U2 F D2 F'
3647	Jul 2, 2014 8:48:17 PM	00:12.75 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L D' L F' R D2 F D B' U'
3646	Jul 2, 2014 8:47:49 PM	00:14.06 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L D' R2 L' B2 L U2 F' D2
3645	Jul 2, 2014 8:47:27 PM	00:12.47 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R F' D' R' L' U' R2 B2 U F U'
3644	Jul 2, 2014 8:46:55 PM	00:11.31 D R2 U R2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 U B R' U2 B2 L' B2 F L' D' R D2
3643	Jul 2, 2014 8:46:32 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L B U' R' D2 F R2 U' L D2
3642	Jul 2, 2014 8:46:02 PM	00:11.17 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' F' L U' F2 U2 F D' U B' R' D'
3641	Jul 2, 2014 8:45:40 PM	00:11.78 L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D U L2 F L' B U2 R2 D F D2 R' F D
3640	Jul 2, 2014 8:45:14 PM	00:10.13 B2 U B2 U' R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L' F R2 B2 U2 L D' F R' B U'
3639	Jul 2, 2014 8:44:53 PM	00:10.54 F2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 B L' F R' L2 B F' D B' L D'
3638	Jul 2, 2014 8:44:16 PM	00:13.69 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 D R' B' U2 B2 L U' B D R D2
3637	Jul 2, 2014 8:43:49 PM	00:13.79 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' D L2 B' F' U L' B2 U2 L2 U'
3636	Jul 2, 2014 8:43:23 PM	00:11.75 D2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 D B' R L U' B L D F R' L U2
3635	Jul 2, 2014 8:42:59 PM	00:13.91 R2 D L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L D2 F' R' F2 R' L' B F2 L U'
3634	Jul 2, 2014 8:42:14 PM	00:17.39 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' U' B2 U L2 B2 L' B F' R' U B' D2 R U' L' U
3633	Jul 2, 2014 8:41:51 PM	00:12.43 F2 U R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U R' L' D U L2 U' B' F2 L D'
3632	Jul 2, 2014 8:41:24 PM	00:15.57 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U' R2 D' F2 U' B' R2 L' D R' F D U2 R' B' U'
3631	Jul 2, 2014 8:41:04 PM	00:11.01 D' L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U L2 U B2 L' R2 U' L2 D' B' L' B' R F' U
3630	Jul 2, 2014 8:40:41 PM	00:14.37 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' L B' F R2 U' L2 D2 R'
3629	Jul 2, 2014 8:40:17 PM	00:12.63 D2 F2 U' R2 D L2 D' U' L2 B2 R U2 L' B' F' R2 U L D2 B' F D'
3628	Jul 2, 2014 8:39:28 PM	00:13.30 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 F' D2 R' F2 R B D' F2 D2 L2 U'
3627	Jul 2, 2014 8:38:56 PM	00:13.00 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U B' L2 F' D' R' L' F D2 L2 B2 U'
3626	Jul 2, 2014 8:38:33 PM	00:12.33 F2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B' D' U2 B L' U2 R F' L' D R2
3625	Jul 2, 2014 8:38:13 PM	00:09.79 B2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 L' F' U L2 F' D2 B2 L' U' B D2
3624	Jul 2, 2014 8:37:29 PM	00:11.84 D' F2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U B' D R' F U2 L' D' B2 F U
3623	Jul 2, 2014 8:36:51 PM	00:12.81 U L2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 D U D' U' B' L D' R F2 D F U2 L' D
3622	Jul 2, 2014 8:36:15 PM	00:12.95 B2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B F R' F2 U B R' D' B2 R2 U
3621	Jul 2, 2014 8:35:48 PM	00:11.30 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D' F2 R2 F2 L' F R2 B D' U
3620	Jul 2, 2014 8:35:20 PM	00:11.53 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 D' R2 B' R' F' R
3619	Jul 2, 2014 8:35:00 PM	00:11.54 U2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' B U' R2 D2 R B L B U2 R' U'
3618	Jul 2, 2014 8:34:38 PM	00:10.73 F2 D F2 D' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L F L' U2 R' F' L B R' L2
3617	Jul 2, 2014 8:34:14 PM	00:13.24 U R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 L' F2 D' B F' R L2 B' R2 D L2
3616	Jul 2, 2014 8:33:51 PM	00:09.58 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 D F2 U L' F U' B' R2 B' D' R' U2 B U2
3615	Jul 2, 2014 8:33:23 PM	00:13.26 F2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 U' R' D2 U' F D' R' B R2 U2 F
3614	Jul 2, 2014 8:32:57 PM	00:11.52 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' D' F' D2 U2 L D U2 B L
3613	Jul 2, 2014 8:32:34 PM	00:10.29 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B' R' F' U2 R F D2 R' D2 U2
3612	Jul 2, 2014 8:32:01 PM	00:13.30 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B' L' F' L' D R2 B' L2 U' L2
3611	Jul 2, 2014 8:31:24 PM	00:12.92 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D' L D2 U' F R L' B F2 D' L2 U2
3610	Jul 2, 2014 8:30:55 PM	00:10.10 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' L U' B' D B' L2 D2 R L' B2 U
3609	Jul 2, 2014 8:30:32 PM	00:13.32 R2 B2 F2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' F' U L2 U B L2 D R U'
3608	Jul 2, 2014 8:30:03 PM	00:12.15 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L F2 U L2 U' B' L' B L2 F2
3607	Jul 2, 2014 8:29:42 PM	00:12.22 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 U' B' D' L U2 F' L2 B R U' F2 D
3606	Jul 2, 2014 8:29:09 PM	00:12.10 F2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 U2 L F2 R2 F R' D F R'
3605	Jul 2, 2014 8:28:42 PM	00:12.60 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 U' R F' L B R2 D2 F2 L' B' D L'
3604	Jul 2, 2014 8:28:13 PM	00:11.42 F2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 R' L2 B2 D F U L2 D F L D2
3603	Jul 2, 2014 8:27:51 PM	00:12.72 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 D' F R' D' L' B2 D2 L' F L' F
3602	Jul 2, 2014 8:27:26 PM	00:12.80 U B2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 F2 R L F U' F' R2 U2 F' U2 L2
3601	Jul 2, 2014 8:27:00 PM	00:14.49 U' B2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 U2 B2 U F R2 L' U2 L' D' F R L2 D2
3600	Jul 2, 2014 8:26:35 PM	00:13.38 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B L U2 R' U B D B L B2 U2
3599	Jul 2, 2014 8:26:01 PM	00:12.06 F2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' L F R2 U2 B' D B' D F L U'
3598	Jul 2, 2014 8:25:40 PM	00:11.81 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U L' D' B' U' R L2 B U L B
3597	Jul 2, 2014 8:25:19 PM	00:11.49 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' F R L2 D2 R' L2 F2 D2 U L' U'
3596	Jul 2, 2014 8:24:54 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L F' U2 B2 D' B R D2 R' L F
3595	Jul 2, 2014 8:24:30 PM	00:11.50 B2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B U L B R' D F2 U2 R F' U'
3594	Jul 2, 2014 8:24:02 PM	00:11.26 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U F2 U R' U B' F L D' L2 F R' F2 U2
3593	Jul 2, 2014 8:23:38 PM	00:12.14 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U L' U' B' D U2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 U'
3592	Jul 2, 2014 8:23:11 PM	00:14.19 D R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U R' F' R2 U B D' F2 L' U' B D'
3591	Jul 2, 2014 8:22:51 PM	00:10.63 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D R2 D2 R' L' F D' B' U L2 F' L D' U'
3590	Jul 2, 2014 8:22:14 PM	00:13.53 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B2 L2 D' U' F' U R' F D R' B2 L' B2 F' D'
3589	Jul 2, 2014 8:21:43 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 D R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D L F D2 B2 R F2 D' R L D
3588	Jul 2, 2014 8:21:18 PM	00:11.49 D' U' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R' F U' L D' R' U2 R' B2 L
3587	Jul 2, 2014 8:20:52 PM	00:11.72 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F R' L2 U' B2 L' D F2 D2
3586	Jul 2, 2014 8:20:01 PM	00:12.61 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D U2 R' F' R' B D2 B2 D L2 F L'
3585	Jul 2, 2014 8:19:41 PM	00:10.73 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D2 F L2 D' L D2 U F L D2 F2
3584	Jul 2, 2014 8:19:17 PM	00:13.25 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 F' D' U F L' U' R' U B' L2 U'
3583	Jul 2, 2014 8:17:03 PM	00:12.21 F2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' L' B' L U R2 F' R' D2 R' L2 U'
3582	Jul 2, 2014 8:16:33 PM	00:14.56 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U R D' B2 R' B L2 F2 D B' L U'
3581	Jul 2, 2014 8:16:06 PM	00:15.54 L2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F' R B' R D' L2 D' R U' R'
3580	Jul 2, 2014 8:15:41 PM	00:11.67 R2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L' U' L B' L' F2 D2 U L D' U
3579	Jul 2, 2014 8:15:21 PM	00:11.18 U' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L F L U2 R L2 U2 B R' D2
3578	Jul 2, 2014 8:14:35 PM	00:13.31 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' L' F2 D2 F' L2 B' U' B
3577	Jul 2, 2014 8:14:10 PM	00:13.66 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U R B' F U L F D' F' U2 L'
3576	Jul 2, 2014 8:13:42 PM	00:11.85 F2 U L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B F' R' D' R2 F U' B D R U2
3575	Jul 2, 2014 8:13:18 PM	00:13.54 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U2 F' L D2 R B' L' D' L' B' R U
3574	Jul 2, 2014 8:12:55 PM	00:11.00 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 L' B' U2 R D U' F' D2 U2
3573	Jul 2, 2014 8:12:32 PM	00:11.11 L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R' L2 U F U2 B R' B R U'
3572	Jul 2, 2014 8:12:00 PM	00:13.55 F2 R2 U' L2 D' U2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' R F2 R2 F' L' D' L' D' R'
3571	Jul 2, 2014 8:11:35 PM	00:12.71 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 U' B2 D' R D U' R B' F' U2 R2 U' L' U2
3570	Jul 2, 2014 8:11:12 PM	00:12.73 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' R2 U' F L' D' U2 R L B D U2 L' U2
3569	Jul 2, 2014 8:10:39 PM	00:13.45 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D R' U F2 D' B U' F U2 F' L2 U'
3568	Jul 2, 2014 8:10:16 PM	00:13.45 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R D R' F' R' U' F' L' B' R2 U2
3567	Jul 2, 2014 8:07:32 PM	00:10.48 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F D2 R B2 U L2 D' R' F2 U'
3566	Jul 2, 2014 8:07:06 PM	00:13.23 L2 D2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 F U' B2 L2 B' U2 R U2 R D U'
3565	Jul 2, 2014 8:06:44 PM	00:13.03 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L' B' U L' B2 F U B R L' D2
3564	Jul 2, 2014 8:06:20 PM	00:11.76 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 B D' R U2 B F D' U' L' F2 U2
3563	Jul 2, 2014 8:05:53 PM	00:12.77 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 F' D F2 U' B' L D U L B2
3562	Jul 2, 2014 8:05:28 PM	00:10.68 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 U B' F L' D L B' R L B U
3561	Jul 2, 2014 8:05:04 PM	00:11.47 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D L D B F L U' L U' L D' L'
3560	Jul 2, 2014 8:04:43 PM	00:11.14 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R' D2 B' R' F' R U' F R F' U'
3559	Jul 2, 2014 8:04:22 PM	00:09.16 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B' U' F L' D' B2 D2 B2 F' L D'
3558	Jul 2, 2014 5:58:36 PM	00:12.21 L2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 L' U F R' U2 R2 D2 B' D' F U'
3557	Jul 2, 2014 5:58:10 PM	00:11.78 D' F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F' D2 R2 F L U L2 U' B' L'
3556	Jul 2, 2014 5:57:45 PM	00:13.19 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 R' D' F L B F2 U' L' U' R2
3555	Jul 2, 2014 5:56:54 PM	00:12.11 U' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' R U' F' L U2 F' D' R D' U'
3554	Jul 2, 2014 5:56:30 PM	00:12.43 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D B L D' U2 L B' D' R L2 F2 D
3553	Jul 2, 2014 5:56:02 PM	00:13.33 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U2 R2 B' L F' U' B D F2 U2 B' D'
3552	Jul 2, 2014 5:55:37 PM	00:12.45 B2 L2 D B2 D R2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 F L' U R' U L' F2 U' B F
3551	Jul 2, 2014 5:54:56 PM	00:16.35 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U R2 L2 U2 F R' D' F U' F L F U F U
3550	Jul 2, 2014 5:54:37 PM	00:10.62 D R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D U R2 F2 D2 B' L' F' R B2 F' U B' F2 D' L'
3549	Jul 2, 2014 5:54:12 PM	00:12.53 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 U L2 U' L F' L B D2 L D' L D' R2
3548	Jul 2, 2014 5:53:47 PM	00:11.92 L2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' F' R' L' B' U' R2 D2 R2 D2
3547	Jul 2, 2014 5:53:27 PM	00:10.80 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 F L2 F' R L' D B' R2 U B L
3546	Jul 2, 2014 5:53:05 PM	00:11.42 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R B' U B' D' R' F2 L F L2 D'
3545	Jul 2, 2014 5:52:46 PM	00:11.10 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D F' R' D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B' L' D U2
3544	Jul 2, 2014 5:52:21 PM	00:13.02 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U F2 R' F2 L' U2 R D B' F2 L2
3543	Jul 2, 2014 5:51:51 PM	00:11.86 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 F L2 F' D F2 L B2 D R L2
3542	Jul 2, 2014 5:51:08 PM	00:15.55 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U R' D' B2 R' D' R' L2 D2
3541	Jul 2, 2014 5:50:38 PM	00:11.99 D R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 B' D2 U' B2 L' D B' R' L D2 U'
3540	Jul 2, 2014 5:50:08 PM	00:13.45 U B2 R2 L2 U L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F D' L2 F' D U2 L' B' R' D' U'
3539	Jul 2, 2014 5:49:40 PM	00:12.70 F2 U B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R D2 R' D2 U L' B U' R2 U'
3538	Jul 2, 2014 5:49:09 PM	00:12.25 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' R B F' D B D L' D' F2 R2
3537	Jul 2, 2014 5:48:45 PM	00:12.41 U' F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R D F R' U B D L' F' U2 F'
3536	Jul 2, 2014 5:48:18 PM	00:12.64 F2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U L U L B R U' L' U' F' L' D2
3535	Jul 2, 2014 5:47:53 PM	00:13.62 D' L2 U B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 D' F' U' R' L2 U R B2 R2 D2
3534	Jul 2, 2014 5:47:30 PM	00:14.47 D B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L' F2 D U2 B D L U' F' R2 D'
3533	Jul 2, 2014 5:46:57 PM	00:11.84 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L' F' U L2 F2 U' L' B' F2 D U
3532	Jul 2, 2014 5:46:30 PM	00:12.83 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 F R B2 U' B R2 U' F2 R' L2 D2
3531	Jul 2, 2014 5:46:08 PM	00:11.24 B2 D F2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R F L2 U L2 B' U2 L' U' R'
3530	Jul 2, 2014 5:45:47 PM	00:10.85 R2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D F2 U' B2 L' D' L2 F' R' F' L' U L2 U'
3529	Jul 2, 2014 5:45:02 PM	00:11.49 B2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' F2 D L D B' F2 R L2 F' L F R2 U'
3528	Jul 2, 2014 5:44:00 PM	00:10.26 F2 D' B2 U F2 R2 D R2 U B2 L2 B F2 L2 U' B R F D R B'
3527	Jul 2, 2014 5:43:03 PM	00:11.85 L2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R D B2 U' R2 B L2 B D' R' U
3526	Jul 2, 2014 5:42:36 PM	00:13.16 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 U' B' R' D F2 D2 B L D2 R L2
3525	Jul 2, 2014 5:41:42 PM	00:11.94 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B' L' U R D' F2 U2 B U' R2 U
3524	Jul 2, 2014 5:41:14 PM	00:14.24 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L' U' B2 U2 B D2 U2 R U' F' D
3523	Jul 2, 2014 5:40:37 PM	00:13.22 D B2 U R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R F' D U2 B F D2 R2 B D'
3522	Jul 2, 2014 5:40:11 PM	00:11.77 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' U' B L2 U' R2 B2 L' F2 U R D' U'
3521	Jul 2, 2014 5:39:44 PM	00:12.55 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U L2 U' F L' U' L' D U F2 L2 D' U'
3520	Jul 2, 2014 5:39:16 PM	00:11.38 L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B R2 U2 R' D R F2 R2 B' R D'
3519	Jul 2, 2014 5:38:50 PM	00:14.55 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B L2 D2 U' R B2 D B' R2 D' U'
3518	Jul 2, 2014 5:38:27 PM	00:12.07 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B' D' U2 B2 F' L U2 R2 B2 U'
3517	Jul 2, 2014 5:36:51 PM	00:13.74 U' F2 D2 B2 U B2 U B2 U R2 L2 F' D2 R' B F2 D U L F L'
3516	Jul 2, 2014 5:36:26 PM	00:14.65 R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 U2 L' U' F R' B' L' U B R' D2
3515	Jul 2, 2014 5:35:59 PM	00:10.94 D L2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 R' D R2 U2 L' B R' B R' U2
3514	Jul 2, 2014 5:35:36 PM	00:13.19 L2 U R2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' L F' U' R2 D' F' R' B' F2 L U'
3513	Jul 2, 2014 5:35:05 PM	00:11.24 D' R2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L' U F' U2 R F R2 B R' F' U
3512	Jul 2, 2014 5:34:43 PM	00:12.09 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 F R L' F' D' L U' R' U' F2 D
3511	Jul 2, 2014 5:33:59 PM	00:10.27 R2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F' U L2 B R U' L' D F L
3510	Jul 2, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:13.10 U' R2 F2 U L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D' F' R L' B' U B2 F2 D R' F D'
3509	Jul 2, 2014 5:33:08 PM	00:14.59 R2 L2 D' B2 U R2 D R2 L2 D U2 B' U2 L' D' R L' U R2 B2 F L2
3508	Jul 2, 2014 5:32:45 PM	00:11.89 D' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B' D R' U F' U' B' D2 F' D L'
3507	Jul 1, 2014 11:02:23 PM	00:13.30 F2 D R2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F D' B2 R L' B' D' U L' U' F
3506	Jul 1, 2014 11:02:00 PM	00:11.76 R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R' U R2 D U2 B D B' F2 U'
3505	Jul 1, 2014 11:01:32 PM	00:15.64 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B' L' D' F2 D2 B' D R' U' L' D'
3504	Jul 1, 2014 11:01:09 PM	00:12.35 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U B2 U F U L2 D2 F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2
3503	Jul 1, 2014 11:00:37 PM	00:13.06 D' U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U B2 R F' R2 L U B D' L2 B D' U'
3502	Jul 1, 2014 11:00:14 PM	00:12.34 D2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B U2 R U R2 L' B L' F R2 L2
3501	Jul 1, 2014 10:59:50 PM	00:14.15 D' B2 L2 D U2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 L' D2 F2 U' R L B' U B2 F
3500	Jul 1, 2014 10:59:24 PM	00:12.57 U' B2 R2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B D F' D' F2 R B2 L2 F R2 D
3499	Jul 1, 2014 10:59:02 PM	00:09.75 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 D' L' U L F2 D' U2 L D
3498	Jul 1, 2014 10:58:38 PM	00:12.02 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U R F2 L2 F' U L' D' L D2 F' R2
3497	Jul 1, 2014 10:58:15 PM	00:09.72 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 B' R' U R D' R' D2 F2 U
3496	Jul 1, 2014 10:56:25 PM	00:12.94 U' B2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' R' D' U2 F' R' U L2 F R D2 U2
3495	Jul 1, 2014 10:56:03 PM	00:11.30 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 L D' F L2 D U2 B2 D B R'
3494	Jul 1, 2014 10:55:38 PM	00:12.78 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R D F2 R D2 U L B' L2 U'
3493	Jul 1, 2014 10:55:17 PM	00:11.47 R2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' D2 U B F R' U2 L B' R2 D2
3492	Jul 1, 2014 10:54:52 PM	00:13.28 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U F2 L' D2 B' D' R L2 D' B' U B
3491	Jul 1, 2014 10:54:27 PM	00:11.48 R2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R' L B D L F' L B' F R'
3490	Jul 1, 2014 10:53:03 PM	00:12.72 B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 F2 U R' B U2 R2 U L' D2 L2 B L2 D2
3489	Jul 1, 2014 10:52:26 PM	00:14.62 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 L D R2 L2 U B2 L2 B L2 B'
3488	Jul 1, 2014 10:51:12 PM	00:12.65 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R F R' L' D' L2 B D2
3487	Jul 1, 2014 10:50:35 PM	00:11.12 B2 D' U L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U2 L' D' F D' B R' F2 U B R' D'
3486	Jul 1, 2014 10:48:50 PM	00:12.41 R2 D B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F' R B D B L B2 D' U2 F2 D2
3485	Jul 1, 2014 10:48:11 PM	00:12.20 U' B2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R F2 R2 L' F D2 L2 F D2 U2
3484	Jul 1, 2014 10:47:37 PM	00:14.35 F2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 D' B2 U F D F2 D2 L' D R D2 B U' F2
3483	Jul 1, 2014 10:47:11 PM	00:12.62 F2 U' R2 D2 U F2 U B2 F2 U L2 F' D B' F L B F R L2 F U2
3482	Jul 1, 2014 10:46:43 PM	00:12.43 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U R' B' D R2 U B' R U' R2 L
3481	Jul 1, 2014 10:46:16 PM	00:13.95 R2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B' L' F L B2 U L' D R' D2 F U2
3480	Jul 1, 2014 10:45:50 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R F L2 D2 F2 U R F L B' U'
3479	Jul 1, 2014 10:45:14 PM	00:11.83 L2 D' F2 D F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B' L2 F' L F R L D2 F2
3478	Jul 1, 2014 10:44:42 PM	00:11.03 F2 D B2 D R2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' U' B R2 B' R B D' L D L D' U2
3477	Jul 1, 2014 10:44:18 PM	00:13.69 F2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 D' L2 U F2 L2 B D' F2 R' L' U2 B' U R2 B U'
3476	Jul 1, 2014 10:42:42 PM	00:11.87 U L2 D F2 U F2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 F' L U' B' L2 B' R2 U2 F2 D U'
3475	Jul 1, 2014 10:42:14 PM	00:13.76 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F L F2 D U' B L2 U' B2 L' U'
3474	Jul 1, 2014 10:41:04 PM	00:12.16 F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U B' D2 L2 U R L2 B' D2 F' D2 U
3473	Jul 1, 2014 10:40:35 PM	00:12.62 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R' L D' B2 R' L F L B' R'
3472	Jul 1, 2014 10:40:13 PM	00:12.22 L2 D2 R2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 U R' B' F' R' B L D' B' L' F2 L'
3471	Jul 1, 2014 10:39:43 PM	00:11.17 U B2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B F2 R L B2 U' L2 F' R2 F U2
3470	Jul 1, 2014 10:39:11 PM	00:12.06 L2 D R2 U2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 D2 F' L2 D2 R B L
3469	Jul 1, 2014 10:38:45 PM	00:15.99 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 D R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' B' L2 U' R B2 L2 F D
3468	Jul 1, 2014 10:38:24 PM	00:12.04 L2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D' U' F U' L2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' L' U'
3467	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:55 PM	00:14.34 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R F' U2 B' D B2 D' R' B' F' U'
3466	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:30 PM	00:13.09 U2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D R D' F' L B R2 U R F' D2 U'
3465	Jul 1, 2014 10:37:10 PM	00:09.51 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L B' D2 R' F U B2 D2 R' B' U2
3464	Jul 1, 2014 10:36:23 PM	00:11.70 B2 L2 B2 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L B' L2 U F L U R2 D F
3463	Jul 1, 2014 10:35:37 PM	00:13.02 D2 R2 U B2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 U' L' F R2 F2 R' B2 L U R2 B2 D U2
3462	Jul 1, 2014 10:35:10 PM	00:11.77 D2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F D' R' B2 L2 D R2 L' B R2
3461	Jul 1, 2014 10:34:28 PM	00:12.63 F2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 U L2 B2 D2 B R2 B U' L B' D L2 U R
3460	Jul 1, 2014 10:33:48 PM	00:13.29 F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F D2 B R' B F2 U2 R F U
3459	Jul 1, 2014 10:33:24 PM	00:12.13 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D B2 L2 U' R L' F' U B' D R L' B D L2
3458 Jul 1, 2014 10:19:49 PM	00:12.23 R2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U L2 U2 F2 U B' L D U' F U' F' R' D2 B L'
3457	Jul 1, 2014 10:19:04 PM	00:08.63 D2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R F' D B' L F2 R' L' U2 F2 U'
3456	Jul 1, 2014 10:18:09 PM	00:12.47 D' L2 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 F D F' U2 R L2 B D2 R L' U'
3455	Jul 1, 2014 10:16:44 PM	00:10.57 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 F2 R F' L2 B' L' U B' F' D2 B'
3454	Jul 1, 2014 10:16:19 PM	00:12.63 F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' B' D2 L U' R' D' L' F2 D2 U'
3453	Jul 1, 2014 10:15:18 PM	00:13.83 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L' F D' L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B U
3452	Jul 1, 2014 10:14:16 PM	00:14.08 F2 D' U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D2 L F' L U' R L' F' D B' U' B2 U'
3451	Jul 1, 2014 10:13:48 PM	00:13.76 D' R2 U F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' R' B R2 L' D F R2 U R' L
3450	Jul 1, 2014 10:13:26 PM	00:12.17 U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 R2 L2 F U2 F' U2 R' F D' B L' D2 U
3449	Jul 1, 2014 10:12:22 PM	00:14.16 D' R2 D2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 U' L2 B' D' U F' R2
3448	Jul 1, 2014 10:12:02 PM	00:10.68 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 R2 L2 B D B L U F2 D R B D'
3447	Jul 1, 2014 10:11:38 PM	00:12.80 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B R2 D' R' L U' R' D F' R2 L2
3446	Jul 1, 2014 10:09:37 PM	00:14.16 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D B' D2 L' B U' R2 B R U' B2 D2
3445	Jul 1, 2014 10:09:09 PM	00:12.38 U F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' L2 U2 L' B F U' F' R2 D R B D U'
3444	Jul 1, 2014 10:08:45 PM	00:12.53 F2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B F2 U2 R' D F2 U R U' L2 U'
3443	Jul 1, 2014 10:08:23 PM	00:10.95 R2 U R2 B2 U B2 U L2 D' L2 D' B D' F' R U' B L' F D U2 L2
3442	Jul 1, 2014 10:07:18 PM	00:12.57 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' D U F' L U R F' R' B2 L2 U'
3441	Jul 1, 2014 10:06:36 PM	00:12.94 R2 U B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U R' U F2 L' B R' B' F2 D F D2
3440	Jul 1, 2014 10:05:34 PM	00:10.71 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 U2 L F2 D R F2 R' L2 D'
3439	Jul 1, 2014 10:05:01 PM	00:14.95 D L2 U B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 L' D F2 U2 F D L D R2 L U2
3438	Jul 1, 2014 10:04:33 PM	00:12.69 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F' R' U L' D' B' D2
3437	Jul 1, 2014 10:03:52 PM	00:12.62 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D R2 D U' F' U B2 F2 U L F2 U2 L' B
3436	Jul 1, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:11.26 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F' D2 B F U R' U' F L' U2
3435	Jul 1, 2014 10:02:36 PM	00:11.94 D F2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D B R2 D' R' B' L F' L2 F R2 U'
3434	Jul 1, 2014 10:01:56 PM	00:13.20 U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 R' B' L D2 L' F U' L' B2 F U'
3433	Jul 1, 2014 10:01:33 PM	00:12.79 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 B' F' U' R2 B L U' B' D' R U'
3432	Jul 1, 2014 10:01:11 PM	00:13.53 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 L B2 F' D B' R2 U2 R' B U'
3431	Jul 1, 2014 10:00:43 PM	00:13.90 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 R' L' D' L2 U F2 U' B D2
3430	Jul 1, 2014 10:00:19 PM	00:10.68 D2 L2 U B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D L' F2 R' F' D2 F U2 B F2 D U
3429	Jul 1, 2014 9:59:43 PM	00:11.75 F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 U L2 U' B2 F2 R L' U' B F' D' B' L2 D R'
3428	Jul 1, 2014 9:59:22 PM	00:11.37 L2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' D' L' U' F D B D2 R U
3427	Jul 1, 2014 9:58:47 PM	00:12.14 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R2 F2 U2 R L' F U B' L
3426	Jul 1, 2014 9:58:24 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L' B R' D2 R' D' U B' R F2 L2
3425	Jul 1, 2014 9:57:57 PM	00:12.95 B2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 F R' B' U2 L B2 D R L
3424	Jul 1, 2014 9:57:17 PM	00:11.29 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D R2 U' R2 U' R' L' F D B D2 L' F2 R L' U'
3423	Jul 1, 2014 9:55:58 PM	00:11.45 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R D' L' B L2 F' R D2 B2 F U'
3422	Jul 1, 2014 9:55:29 PM	00:12.50 D R2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 F' R' B2 D2 F2 R' D R L B' U2
3421	Jul 1, 2014 9:54:49 PM	00:12.57 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L' B2 R' F' D B' D2 U' B' R'
3420	Jul 1, 2014 9:54:25 PM	00:12.23 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L' U2 F L2 D' U' R U2 R' F' D2
3419	Jul 1, 2014 9:53:53 PM	00:13.78 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R U R2 B2 L' D' U F' R B' L2 D'
3418	Jul 1, 2014 9:52:54 PM	00:14.02 D U L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L' D B F2 U R2 U2 L B D'
3417	Jul 1, 2014 9:51:55 PM	00:13.24 B2 R2 U R2 D B2 D2 U2 L2 U B' D' R L2 U R D2 L' U L
3416	Jul 1, 2014 9:51:34 PM	00:11.35 D B2 D U2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' L' D B' L U' R' D' R L'
3415	Jul 1, 2014 9:51:09 PM	00:13.52 B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F U R2 D' B U B R' L U2
3414	Jul 1, 2014 9:50:09 PM	00:10.86 B2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B D2 L F' D L' U' B' R' F U2
3413	Jul 1, 2014 9:49:46 PM	00:11.56 D' F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D F U2 B F U2 R' F' R2 L2 U
3412	Jul 1, 2014 9:49:20 PM	00:14.23 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 L' F' D' U R' F' U R B D2
3411	Jul 1, 2014 9:48:56 PM	00:11.89 D U2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 D L2 B F2 R D2 R D' F R' B D2 U2
3410	Jul 1, 2014 9:48:30 PM	00:13.17 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 R' F' R' L F2 D B' L2 F' R' U2
3409	Jul 1, 2014 9:48:09 PM	00:11.90 D' R2 L2 D' F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D B D R2 D2 L U' B2 R' L D'
3408	Jul 1, 2014 9:47:43 PM	00:12.08 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' F R F' R' B2 U R' B' R2 U2
3407	Jul 1, 2014 9:09:27 PM	00:13.46 F2 L2 U L2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R F' R2 L B D' F2 U F' L U'
3406	Jul 1, 2014 9:08:10 PM	00:12.48 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D U L' F D' B F R' B L U2 L'
3405	Jul 1, 2014 9:07:45 PM	00:12.51 R2 U L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 F' R U L2 B D2 B2 R2 L F2 U2
3404	Jul 1, 2014 9:07:17 PM	00:12.61 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F R' U2 B U B D U B L'
3403	Jul 1, 2014 9:06:00 PM	00:11.96 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' R' F D L2 D2 L' U B2 L U
3402	Jul 1, 2014 9:05:20 PM	00:12.60 U2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 D U B' R' L' U2 B U2 R2 U' B' R
3401	Jul 1, 2014 9:04:56 PM	00:10.34 D' B2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U' R D' F2 U' B2 L' F' U B2 F
3400	Jul 1, 2014 9:04:08 PM	00:12.71 B2 U F2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D R U B' D' R2 F R F D2 R' U2
3399	Jul 1, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:11.16 U' L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R' B2 D R2 U F R U
3398	Jul 1, 2014 9:03:19 PM	00:14.48 R2 U2 L2 F2 D U F2 D B2 F2 U L' D U' L2 U' R' F R2 L2 U2
3397	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:50 PM	00:10.82 L2 D F2 D B2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 F R B' L2 D2 L' F' D' R2 F' U
3396	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:26 PM	00:10.69 R2 U R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 D' B R F2 R2 U' R' B2 U' F L
3395	Jul 1, 2014 9:02:04 PM	00:11.79 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F2 R' B F2 U L' F' R D R2 F2
3394	Jul 1, 2014 9:01:32 PM	00:12.22 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 U B' R' U B' F2 D2 F2 D L' B2 U'
3393	Jul 1, 2014 9:01:01 PM	00:12.66 B2 U' B2 D R2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D L' F L' F2 U R B2 D U2 F
3392	Jul 1, 2014 9:00:15 PM	00:11.99 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B L' F2 D F2 R' B2 F2 L'
3391	Jul 1, 2014 8:59:52 PM	00:10.94 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D F U L' F' U2 B' U2 R U2 F
3390	Jul 1, 2014 8:59:31 PM	00:11.40 D' B2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 B' R2 B' D B F L F2 L F'
3389	Jul 1, 2014 8:59:09 PM	00:11.51 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 F' U2 R' B2 R2 L' D2 F' D B'
3388	Jul 1, 2014 8:58:15 PM	00:12.87 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L B' U' L B' L F D' F2 R'
3387	Jul 1, 2014 8:57:49 PM	00:12.38 D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R' L B' R U' B F' R2 U' R2
3386	Jul 1, 2014 8:57:22 PM	00:13.13 R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B F' U' F' L F L U' R2 U'
3385	Jul 1, 2014 8:56:48 PM	00:12.25 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 U R2 B U L2 B2 L' F2 L2 D' U' F
3384	Jul 1, 2014 8:55:11 PM	00:11.84 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 R U' L' B2 R' F2 U
3383	Jul 1, 2014 8:54:39 PM	00:12.61 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 D' L' D' R2 D2 B L D' F' U' R D
3382	Jul 1, 2014 8:54:15 PM	00:12.64 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F2 U' R2 D L D' R L' U' B L F2 R2 L' U
3381	Jul 1, 2014 8:53:50 PM	00:12.42 D' F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U F U' L D2 U' B' D U2 B' F2 U'
3380	Jul 1, 2014 8:52:07 PM	00:12.71 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U' B' R' F U' R' D' L2 F2 R' U'
3379	Jul 1, 2014 8:51:39 PM	00:14.85 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L' B' F2 U' B2 R U R D
3378	Jul 1, 2014 8:50:46 PM	00:11.25	 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' F' R' U R' L2 D B2 L' F' U2
3377	Jul 1, 2014 8:50:20 PM	00:11.97 B2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 U F' R B F2 D' R D' R B D' U'
3376	Jul 1, 2014 8:49:39 PM	00:13.65 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 U' F2 U F' D2 R F2 U' F' D B D2 R' D'
3375	Jul 1, 2014 8:49:03 PM	00:11.94 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 U' F2 U L' B D' L2 U' F U2 R U' L U2
3374	Jul 1, 2014 8:48:36 PM	00:15.23 R2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D' U B' U' F' R2 F' D' L2 F' L B'
3373	Jul 1, 2014 8:47:54 PM	00:11.66 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F L' U' F' D2 R' U F R' D
3372	Jul 1, 2014 8:46:46 PM	00:10.82 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 U' L' B L' U' B2 R2 F' U' R2 D' U'
3371	Jul 1, 2014 8:46:20 PM	00:14.78 U' F2 L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 L F D' R2 D' B2 L F' D F2 R'
3370	Jul 1, 2014 8:45:56 PM	00:09.50 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U B' L' F2 L D2 U2 R2 B' F' L'
3369	Jul 1, 2014 8:45:29 PM	00:13.72 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F L' D L2 U2 B L' U R B' U2
3368	Jul 1, 2014 8:45:05 PM	00:12.26 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 R B D L U2 R' U' L F2 L' U'
3367	Jul 1, 2014 8:44:40 PM	00:13.47 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U2 B R' D R' L F R' U2 R' D2 F'
3366	Jul 1, 2014 8:44:14 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L' B' R2 D2 F2 D' L' F' R2 F
3365	Jul 1, 2014 8:43:48 PM	00:13.40 L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D U F' U2 F' R2 B2 R U' F L' U'
3364	Jul 1, 2014 8:43:25 PM	00:12.79 D L2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D B2 U' R' F2 R2 F U2 F' U2 R' F2 U2
3363	Jul 1, 2014 8:42:26 PM	00:13.46 R2 U F2 D R2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D' F' L' B L2 U B R' U'
3362	Jul 1, 2014 8:41:59 PM	00:14.09 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' F2 R U2 F' D2 B' U L2 B' F' D2 U2
3361	Jul 1, 2014 8:40:40 PM	00:11.04 R2 D L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' L B' D2 R' D2 U2 L2 B R L' U2
3360	Jul 1, 2014 8:40:17 PM	00:12.49 B2 F2 D L2 D2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 B L2 D' U' F2 R D
3359	Jul 1, 2014 8:39:54 PM	00:10.54 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D U2 L' F' L B U' L' F' D U' R'
3358	Jul 1, 2014 8:38:54 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D F D B F2 D' L' F' R B F U
3357	Jul 1, 2014 8:38:22 PM	00:13.19 D R2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B U' F' L' B' U R F2 L B2 U'
3356	Jul 1, 2014 8:37:59 PM	00:12.81 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D U F2 R2 F D' L' F' U' B' D' L D' F2
3355	Jul 1, 2014 8:37:23 PM	00:11.25 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 B U' L' D' U2 F' L' B' U' R' U'
3354	Jul 1, 2014 8:36:56 PM	00:15.01 U' B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D2 U2 L' B' D' L' B U' L B2 R2 D U'
3353	Jul 1, 2014 8:36:30 PM	00:12.39 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D U' F2 R' F2 U' R2 B L2 U' F2 L B2 U
3352	Jul 1, 2014 8:35:30 PM	00:12.27 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F' L' F L2 F' U2 L U L
3351	Jul 1, 2014 8:35:05 PM	00:11.87 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L' D R' B F R' B' D R D2 U
3350	Jul 1, 2014 8:33:54 PM	00:11.75 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U R B F D F2 U2 L' D2 L2 F' D
3349	Jul 1, 2014 2:50:14 PM	00:11.81 D L2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U B' D B2 D2 U L B R' D F' U2
3348	Jul 1, 2014 2:45:52 PM	00:12.07 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U L2 B' R' F' R2 D2 U' R U' F' U'
3347	Jul 1, 2014 2:45:25 PM	00:12.63 B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 F R' D2 F R' L2 B F2 R2 B U'
3346	Jul 1, 2014 2:43:40 PM	00:12.02 B2 L2 D U L2 B2 D L2 U' B2 R2 F' R B2 R L F' U B R' D U2
3345	Jul 1, 2014 2:42:08 PM	00:11.80 R2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R L' B' U' B' D2 F' D2 R U'
3344	Jul 1, 2014 1:51:37 PM	00:13.14 U2 R2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D R2 U2 L B D' R' F' L' B D' L' U2
3343	Jul 1, 2014 1:51:13 PM	00:12.78 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D' F' R2 D' L F R' L F' R' D2 U'
3342	Jul 1, 2014 1:50:35 PM	00:13.17 D' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' D2 R' L2 U' B L2 F D R2
3341	Jul 1, 2014 1:50:10 PM	00:10.83 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 F' U' B' R D' U L2 U2 L B'
3340	Jul 1, 2014 1:49:46 PM	00:13.84 R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 U F2 D' U2 R2 F' D' R' L2 B' D' F'
3339	Jul 1, 2014 1:49:17 PM	00:13.29 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' R L' B' D F2 D R' U2 F' D U'
3338	Jul 1, 2014 1:47:58 PM	00:12.37 D' B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D' F' L D' R B F2 U R' D2 B' R'
3337	Jul 1, 2014 1:47:27 PM	00:12.13 D L2 U' B2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R U' R' B' L2 U2 R' B' U'
3336	Jul 1, 2014 1:47:01 PM	00:13.32 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 U R' F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 L D' F' U
3335	Jul 1, 2014 1:46:33 PM	00:11.04 L2 D' R2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B D2 F U' R F R2 L' F' U2
3334	Jul 1, 2014 1:46:03 PM	00:13.15 F2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' U2 B U R' L2 B' R B2 R U' L2 D
3333	Jul 1, 2014 1:45:27 PM	00:11.85 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 D F' R' D L' B R' U2 L U' R' D'
3332	Jul 1, 2014 1:45:05 PM	00:12.74 U' L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D F' D R L' F R2 B2 L2 D F2 U'
3331	Jul 1, 2014 1:44:12 PM	00:12.06 F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L' B L' F' U' B2 R L' B' U' L
3330	Jul 1, 2014 1:43:41 PM	00:13.29 D2 F2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B D' R' D' L2 F' U2 L' D2 L2
3329	Jul 1, 2014 1:43:17 PM	00:11.56 B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D2 B F L U2 R' U' R2 U2 B' R' U2
3328	Jul 1, 2014 1:42:51 PM	00:12.33 U' L2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' R D2 U' F R' B' F' L' B' R2 D
3327	Jul 1, 2014 1:30:09 PM	00:12.71 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 R B D2 R' D' L' U' R' F R2 U2
3326	Jul 1, 2014 1:29:37 PM	00:12.72 R2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F D F2 L' B' R' F' R' B2 D'
3325	Jul 1, 2014 1:29:00 PM	00:12.47 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D R F2 U' B R D R L' U2
3324	Jul 1, 2014 1:28:13 PM	00:12.45 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U R' F R U2 L' D R' D' B' R2 U'
3323	Jul 1, 2014 1:27:50 PM	00:11.70 L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 F' R2 D L' F' L2 B U L2 U2
3322	Jul 1, 2014 1:27:25 PM	00:14.85 B2 D U' B2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U2 R' F' D' U2 F2 R F' L2 F' D' U
3321	Jul 1, 2014 1:27:04 PM	00:11.97 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U B2 D' R2 F L2 U2 F2 U' R' U' F' D2 L' U'
3320	Jul 1, 2014 1:25:47 PM	00:11.57 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 U' F U' L2 B L' D' B' D F2 R D'
3319	Jul 1, 2014 1:21:00 PM	00:12.58 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B' U2 R' L B L' D R2 D' F'
3318	Jul 1, 2014 1:20:17 PM	00:12.41 L2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F' U L B R F2 U2 L B2 U L'
3317	Jul 1, 2014 1:19:49 PM	00:12.98 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 D U' L' U' F' R' U R2 U2
3316	Jul 1, 2014 1:19:24 PM	00:14.45 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R' F R2 B U2 F' L' D U B' U'
3315	Jul 1, 2014 1:19:03 PM	00:12.14 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F B2 R D' B' R' B R' B2 R2 L'
3314	Jul 1, 2014 1:18:32 PM	00:12.02 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' R' F D2 R' U' R' D' F L' D2
3313	Jul 1, 2014 1:18:09 PM	00:11.83 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 F' R L U B2 F D' B' D' R U'
3312	Jul 1, 2014 1:17:45 PM	00:12.30 F2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U F2 D' L B F2 L F' U' L' F2 D' L
3311	Jul 1, 2014 1:17:18 PM	00:14.93 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R D' B F U F U2 B2 F D U'
3310	Jul 1, 2014 1:16:23 PM	00:11.02 D B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R' D F' U F D2 R D2
3309	Jul 1, 2014 1:15:57 PM	00:13.24 D B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U L B' R D' U2 B' R' B L2 D2
3308	Jul 1, 2014 1:15:33 PM	00:12.54 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R' D U2 L' U' B R F D2 R' U'
3307	Jun 30, 2014 11:34:09 PM	00:13.69 D B2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L' F D2 B' D B2 D' B' D' R'
3306	Jun 30, 2014 11:33:43 PM	00:14.53 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D U R2 U' R D F' R L2 B2 L2 D' L' D' U'
3305	Jun 30, 2014 11:33:11 PM	00:12.38 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B' R' B' D F R2 F' U' F L' D2
3304	Jun 30, 2014 11:32:41 PM	00:13.36 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F L' D2 R' D F U B' U2 F' D'
3303	Jun 30, 2014 11:32:08 PM	00:14.81 L2 D' L2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 L' B' L2 U2 F U' B2 F' U2 L'
3302	Jun 30, 2014 11:31:35 PM	00:11.43 L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D U2 R2 F' D2 R2 U F' R F D B L'
3301	Jun 30, 2014 11:31:08 PM	00:12.80 U F2 R2 F2 D U' F2 D R2 U' R2 F' D' B F2 D' U F U R' D2 U'
3300	Jun 30, 2014 11:30:44 PM	00:13.98 L2 D R2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 L R2 F' L B2 D2 U R' D2 U
3299	Jun 30, 2014 11:30:22 PM	00:12.38 L2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' D U2 F2 D' F' D' U2 B' R'
3298	Jun 30, 2014 11:29:51 PM	00:12.01 D L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' B' D2 U' L2 U F D' L2
3297	Jun 30, 2014 11:29:26 PM	00:13.36 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 U B2 D R2 B U B F D2 U' B2 R' U' B2 L
3296	Jun 30, 2014 11:29:02 PM	00:11.79 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R B D2 R2 F' U' R L D' L'
3295	Jun 30, 2014 11:27:51 PM	00:14.50 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 F' U' R2 L' D' U2 B2 R' B' L2 U2
3294	Jun 30, 2014 11:27:28 PM	00:11.02 L2 U' L2 D F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R D' L' U' L' B R2 F2 L' F2 U
3293	Jun 30, 2014 11:27:01 PM	00:13.87 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 F2 D L2 U B D2 U' B' L B R' U' L2 B'
3292	Jun 30, 2014 11:26:38 PM	00:10.63 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R' D L D2 R' F' L2 D' L U2
3291	Jun 30, 2014 11:26:08 PM	00:13.33 D F2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 U' B2 D2 R D2 L B' F2 U' L2 F' L D' U'
3290	Jun 30, 2014 11:25:36 PM	00:12.76 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 L2 B D2 U2 F2 L F D R2 F R2
3289	Jun 30, 2014 11:25:07 PM	00:14.40 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' L' F' R2 F R L2 U' L' B' L' U'
3288	Jun 30, 2014 11:24:40 PM	00:11.12 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 U L' D' R2 F R' D2 R' L2 B' U2
3287	Jun 30, 2014 11:24:16 PM	00:14.13 U' B2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R D' L' B D U F D2 F2 U
3286	Jun 30, 2014 11:23:53 PM	00:12.98 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F2 R F D2 U R' B' U L D' L2 U
3285	Jun 30, 2014 11:23:05 PM	00:11.25 R2 U B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' U' B2 L D F2 R2 U'
3284	Jun 30, 2014 11:21:56 PM	00:11.74 F2 U F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 U R2 B2 R' F' U2 R B2 U F2 L' D2 U
3283	Jun 30, 2014 11:21:32 PM	00:11.33 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' B2 L' F' L2 F U R F' D' B2 L' B'
3282	Jun 30, 2014 11:20:58 PM	00:13.18 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D F2 D' R' D U L B' F' R D' R L'
3281	Jun 30, 2014 11:20:04 PM	00:11.56 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F U' B R2 D' U R L' F D'
3280	Jun 30, 2014 11:19:08 PM	00:13.84 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D F' L U F U2 F2 U2 F2 R B U2
3279	Jun 30, 2014 11:18:34 PM	00:12.39 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 L2 U2 F' U B F' U F D2 R' U2 R
3278	Jun 30, 2014 11:18:10 PM	00:11.91 D2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 R B' F R2 F' D' R L' D' B
3277	Jun 30, 2014 11:17:42 PM	00:12.02 U R2 D F2 R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B L2 B2 L' D2 B F2 R' L' D2
3276	Jun 30, 2014 10:29:24 PM	00:13.31 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B' R' D2 F U R' B R' F2 L2 U'
3275	Jun 30, 2014 10:28:48 PM	00:11.52 R2 D' F2 D U L2 B2 U' L2 U F' U' R D L2 U' L B U2
3274	Jun 30, 2014 10:28:23 PM	00:14.65 F2 R2 D L2 D R2 U B2 D2 U R2 F R' L2 U F2 D B2 D B' L2 U2
3273	Jun 30, 2014 10:27:59 PM	00:11.95 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F L' D2 U' F D R D U2 R
3272	Jun 30, 2014 10:27:37 PM	00:12.22 U R2 B2 D B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 L U2 F2 U R B D R' L2 F'
3271	Jun 30, 2014 10:27:10 PM	00:13.00 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D U' R' L' B D L' B F2 D' R U2
3270	Jun 30, 2014 10:26:47 PM	00:12.11 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D L2 D2 L2 B' L' F U2 R' D R' F2 D2 L' U'
3269	Jun 30, 2014 10:14:12 PM	00:10.94 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 D R2 B2 F2 U R' D' R D F' U' F' R' B2 D' U'
3268	Jun 30, 2014 10:13:28 PM	00:12.67 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R' D R F' D2 U' L' B F2 L'
3267	Jun 30, 2014 10:13:02 PM	00:12.45 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 D' L B F2 U' B2 R U2 R2 D' L D'
3266	Jun 30, 2014 10:12:39 PM	00:13.34 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U L2 D B2 F2 D F D' B2 U' F2 R' B' L' U L2
3265	Jun 30, 2014 10:12:11 PM	00:11.85 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R' D2 U' B' R2 F2 D' F' L F2 U2
3264	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:49 PM	00:12.68 D' U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U L' F2 D L' F D' F' U2 R' D' L2
3263	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:27 PM	00:12.45 U2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R F' D' B2 D2 L' F U2 R' D2
3262	Jun 30, 2014 10:11:05 PM	00:12.57 B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' F U2 R F L D' F R' L' D2 U2
3261	Jun 30, 2014 10:10:34 PM	00:11.93 L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 U' F2 R2 D' F U' L2 B R2 B F R F U2
3260	Jun 30, 2014 10:10:12 PM	00:11.34 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' F2 R D F' L2 F' U B' L2 B' U2
3259	Jun 30, 2014 10:09:51 PM	00:10.65 D F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 U B D2 F' D2 F' R' D' F2 L' B' U2
3258	Jun 30, 2014 10:09:20 PM	00:13.65 D' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' D' L' D' R' D B U' B2 F2
3257	Jun 30, 2014 10:08:59 PM	00:09.89 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L B R B F2 L U' R2 D' B' U2
3256	Jun 30, 2014 10:08:23 PM	00:16.53 U2 F2 U B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' R' D' B2 F2 L B' F' U R F' U2
3255	Jun 30, 2014 10:08:06 PM	00:09.15 U' B2 D B2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 L2 D F R B' U L' B2 R' U2 B L' U'
3254	Jun 30, 2014 10:07:44 PM	00:11.95 L2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 F B2 D R2 L U2 B2 D' B2 F2
3253	Jun 30, 2014 10:07:18 PM	00:11.91 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 B' L B2 R U' L' B' D' L' U
3252	Jun 30, 2014 10:06:51 PM	00:13.03 B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U L F' U F2 R' U' L' U R' L2
3251	Jun 30, 2014 10:06:29 PM	00:12.12 U B2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B' U F' D B R' U2 L2 B' D2 L
3250	Jun 30, 2014 10:06:05 PM	00:13.19 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L F2 U' B' F2 R B F' D2 L U2
3249	Jun 30, 2014 10:05:42 PM	00:09.85 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' R' F' R' L2 F' R' U2 R B L
3248	Jun 30, 2014 10:04:26 PM	00:12.13 U' B2 D' R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 F' R D' L U2 F U R D2 F' D'
3247	Jun 30, 2014 10:03:59 PM	00:14.09 R2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' R U2 F D F2 R' B2 R' F' L' U'
3246	Jun 30, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:14.38 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F' U2 R2 L' B L2 U' F L' B
3245	Jun 30, 2014 10:02:54 PM	00:13.04 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 F U' R' D' R' D B2 R' F' D
3244	Jun 30, 2014 10:02:31 PM	00:13.53 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L F2 R2 U' F' D' R2 B' U' B' U2
3243	Jun 30, 2014 10:02:07 PM	00:12.20 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D' L D' F L' U2 B' L2 B' U' R L2
3242	Jun 30, 2014 10:01:36 PM	00:13.98 B2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U R F D' R' F2 R2 D2 L D' F2 U'
3241	Jun 30, 2014 10:01:07 PM	00:10.39 L2 F2 D U B2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 L B' R D' U' R' L' U2
3240	Jun 30, 2014 10:00:38 PM	00:08.24 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 D' B U' L2 F D2 U2 L B'
3239	Jun 30, 2014 10:00:16 PM	00:11.43 L2 B2 U L2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 B' L' D2 F' U2 L U B' D' F' U'
3238	Jun 30, 2014 9:59:57 PM	00:10.44 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 D2 U2 R' F R L' B U R D2 U2 F2
3237	Jun 30, 2014 9:59:33 PM	00:11.79 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' F' U R B R L D U2 B F
3236	Jun 30, 2014 9:59:12 PM	00:11.85 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 F2 R2 F' R' F D' B L2 F R' D' R'
3235	Jun 30, 2014 9:58:49 PM	00:11.94 R2 D' L2 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 U L' F' L' U B D R U R2 B2
3234	Jun 30, 2014 9:58:20 PM	00:13.50 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' R2 U' L U F' D L B R'
3233	Jun 30, 2014 9:56:44 PM	00:15.46 R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 F' D2 L D R2 L2 F2 D' R' B2 F'
3232	Jun 30, 2014 9:56:21 PM	00:11.61 L2 F2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 U B D' R' U F2 D L' B R F2 U2
3231	Jun 30, 2014 9:55:08 PM	00:11.60 D' F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' L' F' U R2 B' U' B2 D' R' F' U2
3230	Jun 30, 2014 9:54:43 PM	00:14.63 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 L' D F R' U B D' L2 B2 U2
3229	Jun 30, 2014 9:54:19 PM	00:10.89 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 F' D2 B R' F U' R U2 R' D2 U'
3228	Jun 30, 2014 9:53:55 PM	00:11.64 B2 U' B2 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 L2 B R U' R' F R U B2 L' U' R
3227	Jun 30, 2014 6:12:07 PM	00:12.41 B2 D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' B' R D' B2 R' L D U F L U2
3226	Jun 30, 2014 6:11:18 PM	00:11.69 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D B2 U R' B D R2 F L2 B2 L' F U
3225	Jun 30, 2014 6:10:10 PM	00:15.10 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 D' F' R U B D' F R' U F2 D'
3224	Jun 30, 2014 6:09:47 PM	00:12.37 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' R' U2 F' D2 R' B R U' B R D'
3223	Jun 30, 2014 6:09:19 PM	00:12.62 U R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' L' U L2 B R2 F D' B' R2
3222	Jun 30, 2014 6:08:57 PM	00:10.60 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D R2 U L B2 D R2 F L B' R' U2 F'
3221	Jun 30, 2014 6:07:59 PM	00:13.77 D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U F' R L' U' B' U B' F2 R' F U2
3220	Jun 30, 2014 6:07:32 PM	00:15.21 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 D F' R' F' R2 L D B' U' F R
3219	Jun 30, 2014 6:07:00 PM	00:14.91 L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L' D2 U B' R U' R' D2 F' D U'
3218	Jun 30, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:12.20 F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L U2 B R2 L' B L' U' B L' U2
3217	Jun 30, 2014 6:06:11 PM	00:12.42 D2 L2 F2 D2 U L2 D L2 B2 D2 B' D F U2 R2 U L D2 L U
3216	Jun 30, 2014 6:05:45 PM	00:13.98 U2 L2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 F U B F2 R L D B' U
3215	Jun 30, 2014 6:05:10 PM	00:12.09 D' R2 D' U L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 R B' D' R' L' F' U' B2 D' F2 D2
3214	Jun 30, 2014 6:04:47 PM	00:13.21 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D' F2 U' R D' L' U2 F L'
3213	Jun 30, 2014 6:04:27 PM	00:10.24 F2 D U L2 F2 L2 U R2 D' U2 R2 B L' B2 D L' U' B' U F2 D2 F'
3212	Jun 30, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.80 L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B F' R' B2 D R2 B F' U R
3211	Jun 30, 2014 6:03:46 PM	00:09.33 B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' B2 R' L2 B2 R B' R2 L U'
3210	Jun 30, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:13.03 R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 D F D F U' R L2 D' R L' U
3209	Jun 30, 2014 6:02:58 PM	00:12.53 U B2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F D L' D B2 L B' D L2 B R'
3208	Jun 30, 2014 6:02:32 PM	00:12.29 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 F' R U2 B U F2 R' B R2 F2
3207	Jun 30, 2014 6:02:08 PM	00:12.98 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U L' B2 F R' L2 F' D F' R2 D2 U2
3206	Jun 30, 2014 6:01:39 PM	00:12.38 R2 D2 U R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 B' U2 F L F2 U2 R2 U2 L U'
3205	Jun 30, 2014 6:01:15 PM	00:12.34 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R B' D F' L2 D' B' U R2 L U2
3204	Jun 30, 2014 6:00:55 PM	00:11.65 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 U' F2 L2 B L2 F' R' D2 L' B R F' L' U'
3203	Jun 30, 2014 6:00:34 PM	00:11.29 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U2 L R2 B2 R B' U' L' F' R F U'
3202	Jun 30, 2014 6:00:05 PM	00:13.42 R2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U' L' F U2 R' L B U F' R2 B
3201	Jun 30, 2014 5:59:40 PM	00:11.24 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' L2 B' U F' R2 L' D' U2 R D R2
3200	Jun 30, 2014 5:59:16 PM	00:12.10 B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 U F2 L2 U' B' R D' F R B' D' R2 D
3199	Jun 30, 2014 5:58:51 PM	00:12.10 U B2 L2 U F2 U R2 D2 R2 U2 B L F2 D' L' D2 R F' R2 U
3198	Jun 30, 2014 5:55:25 PM	00:12.36 B2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R' L' D F L U' R U' B' F2
3197	Jun 30, 2014 5:54:34 PM	00:10.70 F2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R L B F2 L2 U' B2 R B' F' D'
3196	Jun 30, 2014 5:54:11 PM	00:13.11 D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 R' D2 R D U' L D2 U2 B' D U2
3195	Jun 30, 2014 5:53:44 PM	00:13.61 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R U' B U L2 D' R B' R2 D2
3194	Jun 30, 2014 5:53:18 PM	00:13.01 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 U' F2 L' U' R B R'
3193	Jun 30, 2014 5:52:50 PM	00:15.60 D F2 D R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D B' L D' F2 U L2 B D2 B2 R'
3192	Jun 30, 2014 5:52:26 PM	00:11.25 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R2 F' L2 D B' R' F' R U2 R' B U2
3191	Jun 30, 2014 5:50:22 PM	00:12.36 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 R F' U R2 U' F2 L' B' R2 D'
3190	Jun 30, 2014 5:49:51 PM	00:14.51 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 L2 B' R2 F L D' B' U R2 U2 F U
3189	Jun 30, 2014 5:49:22 PM	00:10.68 D B2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 L2 U R' L' U' L' F D' U B2 R' D' L'
3188	Jun 30, 2014 5:49:01 PM	00:11.10 U B2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R2 D L2 F' L U' R B2 F R' B' R' L U2
3187	Jun 30, 2014 5:48:39 PM	00:11.65 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F D' R' F' D' R2 D' L B' D'
3186	Jun 30, 2014 5:48:19 PM	00:12.23 R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D F' L U B2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U2
3185	Jun 30, 2014 5:47:16 PM	00:13.13 D2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 L2 U F' D R D' L' D B L' U B2 U'
3184	Jun 30, 2014 5:46:54 PM	00:11.99 F2 U2 L2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 U2 B D R' D2 U' F R' D F2
3183	Jun 30, 2014 5:46:31 PM	00:13.17 D' F2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' B' L' D' F2 D2 R2 B' R F2 R L2
3182	Jun 30, 2014 5:46:06 PM	00:12.57 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B D2 R' U' L' B2 L2 D' U F' U
3181	Jun 30, 2014 5:45:44 PM	00:11.95 U' R2 U2 L2 U F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 B L' F2 D2 U' B D L U B2
3180	Jun 30, 2014 5:45:21 PM	00:12.77 B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R' F R L U' B' F' R D L D
3179	Jun 30, 2014 5:44:52 PM	00:14.63 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D U B' R' L F2 D F R2 L F' U
3178	Jun 30, 2014 5:44:26 PM	00:14.70 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L U' F D' B R' L2 D R2 B
3177	Jun 30, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:12.18 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F U2 L' F D' U2 F D2 L' U2
3176	Jun 30, 2014 5:43:27 PM	00:14.29 U R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 F D' R' U L' U R' F' R' U' F'
3175	Jun 30, 2014 5:43:06 PM	00:11.11 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D R2 B R2 L' D' R' U R2 F' D' L' U2
3174	Jun 30, 2014 5:42:45 PM	00:11.54 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' D' L' U R' F U R2 B2 L2 U
3173	Jun 30, 2014 5:42:20 PM	00:12.47 U L2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U B' L2 U L' B2 R2 F' U' L F' D2 U'
3172	Jun 30, 2014 5:41:56 PM	00:13.94 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 B' R L2 F2 U R2 D' U' F' R' U2
3171	Jun 30, 2014 5:41:36 PM	00:10.36 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' L' F L2 D2 R2 L B2 D U' L'
3170	Jun 30, 2014 5:41:16 PM	00:11.98 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L' B R F D L2 B R' F2 R2
3169	Jun 30, 2014 5:40:53 PM	00:12.41 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 D' L B' U' F' D2 L F' R B F'
3168	Jun 30, 2014 5:40:17 PM	00:13.89 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L' F R2 D' R2 B2 D' L D' L
3167	Jun 30, 2014 5:39:44 PM	00:13.18 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 D2 R U2 F R B2 U' R D2 F' U
3166	Jun 30, 2014 5:39:19 PM	00:12.63 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U' B' L' U' B' U' B' F U' R' D2 L
3165	Jun 30, 2014 5:38:56 PM	00:13.19 B2 R2 L2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F U2 R F2 D2 R' D R' F' L2 U
3164	Jun 30, 2014 5:38:35 PM	00:11.20 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U' R U' B D R F' L' F2 U2 B' L'
3163	Jun 30, 2014 5:38:13 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U F2 D U F2 L2 F' D2 R2 U R B' F2 U F L2
3162	Jun 30, 2014 5:37:47 PM	00:12.57 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F' R' B2 U R' F2 U F2 L' U
3161	Jun 30, 2014 5:37:21 PM	00:13.26 L2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U L B' R' D U F' D2 L U' B2 U2
3160	Jun 30, 2014 5:36:58 PM	00:13.57 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' B L' F U' L2 U F2 L B F' U2
3159	Jun 30, 2014 5:36:33 PM	00:12.28 L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R D' B U2 B2 F' L2 U R' D U'
3158	Jun 30, 2014 5:36:13 PM	00:10.74 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' B' R L F U L2 U2 B' R U'
3157	Jun 30, 2014 5:35:50 PM	00:13.99 L2 U R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F' R U' F2 U B U' R D B2 R
3156	Jun 30, 2014 5:35:29 PM	00:12.15 U L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' D' L B' R F' L2 U F' D2 U'
3155	Jun 30, 2014 5:34:49 PM	00:12.34 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' F' L2 B2 D' B' R' U F L2 D2
3154	Jun 30, 2014 5:34:21 PM	00:14.15 U F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D B' U F' U2 R' D R' D2 F
3153	Jun 30, 2014 5:33:58 PM	00:11.10 F2 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B' L' U' B' F L' D R2 U L' D'
3152	Jun 30, 2014 5:33:02 PM	00:17.09 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U R' L' B L' D U B R' B2 D L
3151	Jun 30, 2014 5:32:36 PM	00:13.28 U2 L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L B D L B2 F2 L D U
3150	Jun 30, 2014 5:32:15 PM	00:11.98 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B D' B2 U2 L U B R' U2
3149	Jun 30, 2014 5:31:37 PM	00:12.33 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L2 B' L2 U' B' R2 F2 U L' D2 U'
3148	Jun 30, 2014 5:31:13 PM	00:13.57 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 D U L2 B' F2 U L F2 L2 B' D' R' F U'
3147	Jun 30, 2014 5:30:51 PM	00:11.58 B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R L D' F' U2 L F U2 R2 U
3146	Jun 30, 2014 5:30:18 PM	00:13.03 D2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R' D L2 U R D2 F D L D' U'
3145	Jun 30, 2014 5:28:47 PM	00:12.72 B2 D R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D U' R D' F' U2 R2 B F' D R2 U2
3144	Jun 30, 2014 5:28:24 PM	00:11.16 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D R2 U R B2 R' B' D' F2 R B U' R2
3143	Jun 30, 2014 5:27:51 PM	00:13.16 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 D U L' B' F2 R' B' D L2 D2 F' D U'
3142	Jun 30, 2014 5:27:09 PM	00:13.84 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R' L' D F U' L' B' R2 L2 D
3141	Jun 30, 2014 5:26:45 PM	00:11.76 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D2 U B2 L F U B' R L D U2 L F' U'
3140	Jun 30, 2014 5:26:19 PM	00:12.33 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' B D' F' D2 R L2 F U' L D U2
3139	Jun 30, 2014 5:25:57 PM	00:12.38 R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U' R U' R2 D' R B' D B2 D2 L
3138	Jun 30, 2014 3:24:51 PM	00:10.08 D2 U L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R F R2 L F2 D' R2 F R' B F2 U'
3137	Jun 30, 2014 3:24:26 PM	00:12.46 L2 B2 D2 U' F2 D R2 L2 B2 L D' B F D2 R' U' L' D2 F' D2 U'
3136	Jun 30, 2014 3:23:53 PM	00:12.24 F2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U' L' B' L2 D' L' D' R' B' R D
3135	Jun 30, 2014 3:23:30 PM	00:12.90 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' L B U L F2 D R D2 B F' U'
3134	Jun 30, 2014 3:23:07 PM	00:08.17 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 R' L2 U2 F L2 F' D2 L' U2 R2 U'
3133	Jun 30, 2014 3:22:41 PM	00:12.69 B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B' L F R' F2 D2 R B U'
3132	Jun 30, 2014 3:22:16 PM	00:14.18 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U R' L' F' U' B' U R2 L B2 F'
3131	Jun 30, 2014 3:21:54 PM	00:11.56 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D R' B2 D B2 L' F' U F2 D R
3130	Jun 30, 2014 3:21:28 PM	00:13.48 F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B' U R B D R' D' U2 R2 F' D2
3129	Jun 30, 2014 3:21:04 PM	00:13.40 L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' F' D R' B2 D2 U F' D' U'
3128	Jun 30, 2014 3:19:54 PM	00:15.20 B2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D B' U' R2 D R' F' L' D2 U2 F'
3127	Jun 30, 2014 3:19:27 PM	00:14.68 L2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 U B U L2 B' U2 L' U2 R' B' L D2
3126	Jun 30, 2014 3:19:02 PM	00:12.16 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 B R' F L2 B D2 R2 B' L' U'
3125	Jun 30, 2014 3:18:33 PM	00:12.17 R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 B D F' R B' L2 D R' F' R U
3124	Jun 30, 2014 3:17:32 PM	00:10.89 D' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L B R L2 B2 F2 D2 U B' D
3123	Jun 30, 2014 3:17:11 PM	00:10.34 D' L2 B2 D F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R' U B2 F L' D B L F' U
3122	Jun 30, 2014 3:16:48 PM	00:12.90 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D U R' U B' L' F2 R2 L U B L2
3121	Jun 30, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:11.69 R2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U R F' L' D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 R
3120	Jun 30, 2014 3:16:05 PM	00:12.55 D' R2 U2 B2 U F2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 L U B' D' R D' B' L' F' L' U'
3119	Jun 30, 2014 3:15:40 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D R2 U' B' F' D' R2 U' F' L D2 R' B' U'
3118	Jun 30, 2014 3:15:16 PM	00:12.61 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 U' R' U2 B2 L2 B F2 D B F R' U
3117	Jun 30, 2014 3:14:53 PM	00:12.24 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F L F2 D2 U' L' D' B R' F2 R'
3116	Jun 30, 2014 3:14:27 PM	00:14.12 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 D' R B D B' U2 F R L2 B' D
3115	Jun 30, 2014 3:14:05 PM	00:12.06 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U B R' D U' R B' F U B2 R B2
3114	Jun 30, 2014 3:13:41 PM	00:11.34 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D U' R2 U' L F2 D L2 U2 F R' B' U B L'
3113	Jun 30, 2014 3:13:14 PM	00:13.53 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 F U B R D L' D U B L'
3112	Jun 30, 2014 3:12:48 PM	00:14.13 L2 U' B2 U R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U' R' F' L B R U' F U2 R' B'
3111	Jun 30, 2014 3:12:21 PM	00:15.88 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 B' R' L B' U B' U' F' L' U2
3110	Jun 30, 2014 3:11:59 PM	00:14.13 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D U F' U2 L B2 R F' D' F D U2 L'
3109	Jun 30, 2014 3:11:33 PM	00:13.79 F2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U B L D' B' U2 R2 D U' R2 U'
3108	Jun 30, 2014 3:11:11 PM	00:10.25 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L F' R2 D' L' U2 F R2 U2 R' U'
3107	Jun 30, 2014 3:10:43 PM	00:16.98 F2 U R2 L2 U R2 D U' F2 U' L2 B' R2 F2 R' U2 L B' D' U' R'
3106	Jun 30, 2014 3:10:20 PM	00:12.19 D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F D2 B' R2 L D' U2 B R' D'
3105	Jun 30, 2014 3:09:39 PM	00:10.84 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 B' L B U' F' L' B' D R' B' L
3104	Jun 30, 2014 3:09:13 PM	00:12.77 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R B' D2 F' L2 D L U' L' D
3103	Jun 30, 2014 3:08:46 PM	00:13.48 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 L2 D R2 U' B L' U2 L U2 R D B2 F' R' U'
3102	Jun 30, 2014 3:08:21 PM	00:10.77 R2 L2 D' B2 U2 R2 D B2 U R2 U2 L' F U2 R2 F' L U' R D2 L'
3101	Jun 30, 2014 3:07:52 PM	00:11.81 L2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F L2 B2 R' D' F2 D' B2 R D2 U'
3100	Jun 30, 2014 3:07:29 PM	00:12.15 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R' B2 L2 F' D U2 F' U L B2
3099	Jun 30, 2014 3:07:07 PM	00:12.50 U' R2 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 U' B D' R' U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' U'
3098	Jun 30, 2014 3:06:45 PM	00:10.58 D2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L B' L' U2 L2 U L' F R D
3097	Jun 30, 2014 3:06:21 PM	00:12.79 B2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 L' U' L B R' B' R2 F' D L' D2
3096	Jun 30, 2014 3:05:04 PM	00:12.53 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 R U2 L B' R' F L B F U'
3095	Jun 30, 2014 3:04:40 PM	00:13.06 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D R D R2 B' U' L F' U F' L2
3094	Jun 30, 2014 3:04:17 PM	00:13.19 L2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' F' U F U' R' L2 B' U' R F U2
3093	Jun 30, 2014 3:03:52 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R' D U' R D2 F R' B2 U R2 U'
3092	Jun 30, 2014 3:03:28 PM	00:13.86 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U B D2 U2 R' B F' U' F' R' F' U
3091	Jun 30, 2014 3:03:05 PM	00:12.54 R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F R U' R2 D F U' L U F2 U2
3090	Jun 30, 2014 3:02:45 PM	00:12.01 U R2 U L2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U B' L' F2 R2 B' D R B2 U2 R'
3089	Jun 30, 2014 3:02:26 PM	00:10.60 D B2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 F2 R B2 D2 F D L' U L2 B F2 D'
3088	Jun 30, 2014 3:01:47 PM	00:15.11 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U' L U R2 U F' D' B2 L' B L' U2
3087	Jun 30, 2014 3:01:26 PM	00:11.40 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 L' F' R2 B F2 D U R' F R' B2
3086	Jun 30, 2014 3:01:02 PM	00:13.35 L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 R B' L' D' U L' D R F'
3085	Jun 30, 2014 3:00:42 PM	00:10.51 F2 U B2 D R2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 F' L' B F U' B' R' B2 L' D2
3084	Jun 30, 2014 3:00:21 PM	00:10.31 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 D U L2 U' L U2 L' D' B' L' B' D' F L2 D'
3083	Jun 30, 2014 3:00:00 PM	00:11.08 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U' R2 U B' D' L U F' L' U2 B D R
3082	Jun 30, 2014 2:59:30 PM	00:15.51 U' B2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 L2 B2 D B' F2 U2 R B F2 D R D B' D2
3081	Jun 30, 2014 2:59:08 PM	00:11.51 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F R' F R B2 D B2 F L D2
3080	Jun 30, 2014 2:58:46 PM	00:12.25 D R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B' L D' R' D R2 F' L2 D R U2
3079	Jun 30, 2014 2:58:25 PM	00:11.22 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 U' B R2 F' D' R L D B' D' F'
3078	Jun 30, 2014 2:58:02 PM	00:13.22 F2 D2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' B U' L2 F R2 U' R B2 R2
3077	Jun 30, 2014 2:57:41 PM	00:11.38 F2 D B2 D' R2 U' B2 D' B2 U B2 R D' R U' R L' F' U F L2
3076	Jun 30, 2014 2:57:19 PM	00:11.97 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U F2 R' D B' F D2 R U' L' D F L
3075	Jun 30, 2014 2:55:59 PM	00:12.00 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' F' R L2 F2 L' B R' B D B R'
3074	Jun 30, 2014 2:55:38 PM	00:10.92 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 B D' R U2 L B R2 U2 L D'
3073	Jun 30, 2014 2:54:31 PM	00:10.52 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' F R' B2 U2 B U' B R2 F' D'
3072	Jun 30, 2014 2:54:06 PM	00:13.56 F2 U' R2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D2 F U R D F2 U2 F2 R L B R'
3071	Jun 30, 2014 2:53:43 PM	00:12.36 L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U R2 L2 F' L' B F U' R F2 R2 L' D' U
3070	Jun 30, 2014 2:52:52 PM	00:12.61 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B U2 F U L' U2 B' D U2 R D2
3069	Jun 30, 2014 2:52:27 PM	00:12.67 R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 F' L' D' F D U' L2 D' F' D' U'
3068	Jun 30, 2014 2:52:02 PM	00:14.42 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F L2 D F' L' U R' F R' D2 U2
3067	Jun 30, 2014 2:51:10 PM	00:11.58 L2 U B2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B2 R D U2 L' F2 U2 F D' B' U L
3066	Jun 30, 2014 2:50:48 PM	00:12.64 B2 U B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' B' U' R B2 R' U R2 D L D U'
3065	Jun 30, 2014 2:50:07 PM	00:13.30 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 U L' R2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' D' R'
3064	Jun 30, 2014 2:49:27 PM	00:11.66 D' F2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U F2 R B2 D' L' B D2 U' F U' R' U'
3063	Jun 30, 2014 2:49:04 PM	00:11.40 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 L2 B' R' D U F2 L U2 R2 F' R U'
3062	Jun 30, 2014 2:48:41 PM	00:12.70 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 U F B2 R' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' U'
3061	Jun 30, 2014 2:48:17 PM	00:13.34 L2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 R' D B2 U2 R2 U2 F R' L B
3060	Jun 30, 2014 2:47:49 PM	00:11.94 R2 D2 F2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F' D2 B R U2 F' D' U R2 U
3059	Jun 30, 2014 2:47:25 PM	00:12.93 R2 D L2 B2 D' U2 L2 U R2 B2 U F' D R2 U' L' D2 B F' D' L'
3058	Jun 30, 2014 2:46:54 PM	00:12.99 U L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U L' F L B' R2 D' R U B' U'
3057	Jun 30, 2014 2:39:32 PM	00:13.25 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D' U B2 U' F2 D' F' R2 U L U R D L' B' D
3056	Jun 30, 2014 2:39:11 PM	00:11.23 D B2 U R2 F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 L2 F' U' L F2 U R B D' B F' U'
3055	Jun 30, 2014 2:38:45 PM	00:13.05 D U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' B' U' B2 R' L2 B' L' F2 D' F U
3054	Jun 30, 2014 2:38:23 PM	00:12.09 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 D U' B' U B' U2 L B F' U' B2 R U
3053	Jun 30, 2014 2:38:01 PM	00:11.70 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D B2 L' U B' D' F L2 B U' L F2 U2
3052	Jun 30, 2014 2:37:37 PM	00:13.18 R2 U R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 U B R' F' U B' R B' D R2 D2
3051	Jun 30, 2014 2:37:15 PM	00:12.07 U L2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 U' F2 U F' D U B R2 B' U R' D2 L
3050	Jun 30, 2014 2:31:12 PM	00:10.78 D F2 D F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 U R B D L2 U2 F L' U R' D U'
3049	Jun 30, 2014 2:30:47 PM	00:14.65 D L2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R' D L2 B' F D' R' B U2 R' D
3048	Jun 30, 2014 2:30:25 PM	00:10.47 R2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F' U2 L2 D' F L2 D' R D' R U
3047	Jun 30, 2014 2:30:02 PM	00:12.06 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 B R L' U2 B2 D' L U2 B2 D' U2
3046	Jun 30, 2014 2:29:37 PM	00:13.79 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R' B L2 B L D R B L2 U F' U2
3045	Jun 30, 2014 2:26:50 PM	00:12.72 B2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' D B2 L2 B' D2 F R U L'
3044	Jun 30, 2014 2:26:13 PM	00:15.02 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B D2 F L B R' D L D' U2
3043	Jun 30, 2014 2:25:41 PM	00:11.54 D' R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 L' D' U2 B F' U' L D U2 R2 U
3042	Jun 30, 2014 2:25:06 PM	00:12.57 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L' R2 D L2 B R D B2 D' F2 D'
3041	Jun 30, 2014 2:24:40 PM	00:11.19 F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B L' U F' U2 R' F' R' B2 D2
3040	Jun 30, 2014 2:24:05 PM	00:13.20 U' L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' B' U' R2 F' U R' L F2 D B U'
3039	Jun 30, 2014 2:23:41 PM	00:13.16 U F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U B2 R D' L' U F U2 R2 L B L2
3038	Jun 30, 2014 2:23:08 PM	00:13.89 L2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' F R' D L2 F' L' F' R B R2
3037	Jun 30, 2014 2:22:03 PM	00:13.27 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U' R2 B L' D B F U' B L2 F' D' U2
3036	Jun 30, 2014 2:21:38 PM	00:12.34 L2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D F2 D U' L D R' B L2 F2 U L' U2 R'
3035	Jun 30, 2014 2:21:11 PM	00:11.59 R2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 U B2 F2 L' B' L B F R2 D' F2 R' F2 U2
3034	Jun 30, 2014 2:19:56 PM	00:10.33 L2 F2 D' U B2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 L B' R F' R' F D' B U F2 U
3033	Jun 30, 2014 2:18:59 PM	00:11.67 D L2 U2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 F' U' R2 U B2 R U' B' D2 U'
3032	Jun 30, 2014 2:12:57 PM	00:12.74 L2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 R F R2 D2 U2 F D U' L' B
3031	Jun 30, 2014 2:12:25 PM	00:12.16 F2 D F2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R F' R' L' F L2 D2 U B' R
3030	Jun 30, 2014 2:11:17 PM	00:11.62 B2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L' U R F2 D' B R' F' L' U2
3029	Jun 30, 2014 2:10:45 PM	00:14.54 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 U B' D' F U' L2 D2 R' F R L2
3028	Jun 30, 2014 2:09:50 PM	00:13.54 F2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' L' D' R F2 L2 B' R' U2 F U
3027	Jun 30, 2014 2:09:26 PM	00:12.73 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U' L' F L' F R' U F' L2 U R' D'
3026	Jun 30, 2014 2:08:52 PM	00:12.82 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U L2 U R' U' L' F2 R' F R U R'
3025	Jun 30, 2014 2:08:33 PM	00:11.30 U F2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 F' D R2 L D' L F D' R L F'
3024	Jun 30, 2014 2:08:09 PM	00:11.95 B2 R2 D F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 D R B2 D' R2 L' B U2 L D2 F2 U'
3023	Jun 30, 2014 2:07:34 PM	00:14.03 R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 F R U' F D R D B' L2 U'
3022	Jun 30, 2014 2:07:12 PM	00:12.95 L2 D R2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 L U B R' D' U2 R' D2 F' R2
3021	Jun 30, 2014 2:06:42 PM	00:11.15 D R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 U F D U' B D L D F' R' F U'
3020	Jun 30, 2014 2:06:06 PM	00:10.30 R2 D R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U R' B' D2 R U B' D' F2 D R D2
3019	Jun 30, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:12.50 B2 U B2 D' R2 D B2 D U2 F2 U' L' U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' R2 U'
3018	Jun 30, 2014 2:04:41 PM	00:13.38 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' U B D U F' R2 L U2 B U2 R2
3017	Jun 30, 2014 2:04:14 PM	00:12.22 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B' D F' D2 B U F L U'
3016	Jun 30, 2014 2:03:50 PM	00:13.76 B2 D B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 D' F' U R' F2 U2 F L' F' U' R2 D
3015	Jun 30, 2014 2:03:27 PM	00:13.21 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 D2 R' F U2 R2 F' L' B' R' F2 L' U
3014	Jun 30, 2014 2:02:55 PM	00:13.32 R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R L U' R2 D' F R L' F2
3013	Jun 30, 2014 2:01:57 PM	00:11.90 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R' D2 F' D' B' F2 R' U' R2 B2 D
3012	Jun 30, 2014 2:01:33 PM	00:12.84 U L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L U' B2 R U2 B D2 U2 R U
3011	Jun 30, 2014 2:00:32 PM	00:12.16 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 L B' U2 L2 D' R' B R' D B' D2
3010	Jun 30, 2014 2:00:07 PM	00:13.87 L2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L D F' D L2 F D2 U L U
3009	Jun 30, 2014 1:59:44 PM	00:13.22 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' R' D2 R' B L' U R' D B U2
3008	Jun 30, 2014 1:58:46 PM	00:12.79 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L D2 R2 B' D' B2 L' F2 L2 F' U2
3007	Jun 30, 2014 1:57:59 PM	00:10.74 F2 L2 U B2 D U L2 B2 D' F2 D L' F L B' D' L U L' F R' D'
3006	Jun 30, 2014 1:57:18 PM	00:13.33 U B2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F' R2 L B D2 R' D F2 U2 R' F' U2
3005	Jun 30, 2014 1:56:50 PM	00:12.26 B2 U F2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 F' D2 B2 R2 L B2 F D' L2 F D
3004	Jun 30, 2014 1:56:24 PM	00:13.25 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L D' U2 L' B D2 B2 L2 F U2 L
3003	Jun 30, 2014 1:54:53 PM	00:11.90 L2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 D' L2 U F2 U' R L2 U2 F D2 F2 D R B D U2
3002	Jun 29, 2014 3:56:15 PM	00:11.40 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L' F' L' B2 D' R' F' R2 L D B'
3001	Jun 29, 2014 3:55:51 PM	00:12.56 D' U' F2 D R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 B D L2 F' L U2 R2 L' F' L2 U'
3000	Jun 29, 2014 3:12:37 PM	00:15.42 D F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R' D' F' D B' L' B2 U F' L2 D
2999	Jun 29, 2014 3:12:11 PM	00:12.05 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 U R2 U B' F2 U' L2 F U B2 L' U' F2 U'
2998	Jun 29, 2014 3:11:47 PM	00:13.84 U R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R' U' R B' L' F R' L' D2 R D'
2997	Jun 29, 2014 3:11:25 PM	00:11.43 B2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D R F R U' B' R D' F' L' F' U'
2996	Jun 29, 2014 3:10:56 PM	00:13.17 U' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D L2 F' L2 F R2 L' B L' B2 U2
2995	Jun 29, 2014 3:10:31 PM	00:14.40 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 U F' R' F D R U' F' R' L' U'
2994	Jun 29, 2014 3:10:09 PM	00:11.79 R2 L2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R' D' F' U' L' D' R' F R L'
2993	Jun 29, 2014 3:09:39 PM	00:15.86 D R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F' L D2 F2 R' D' B U L2 F'
2992	Jun 29, 2014 3:09:19 PM	00:09.91 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F' U R D' F' R2 B L B2 D F'
2991	Jun 29, 2014 3:08:56 PM	00:10.20 U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 B F2 R U' R B' U2
2990	Jun 29, 2014 3:08:30 PM	00:10.96 D' B2 D F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D' L' D2 R D F D2 F R2 L2 F' U'
2989	Jun 29, 2014 3:08:06 PM	00:13.50 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 U B2 U' R' B F2 D' R2 U L' D2 R2 B'
2988	Jun 29, 2014 3:07:37 PM	00:11.13 B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 L' D U L' F2 L2 B' D L F U2
2987	Jun 29, 2014 3:07:18 PM	00:12.22 B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L F' U2 R D2 U' F2 R' L' F D'
2986	Jun 29, 2014 3:06:51 PM	00:16.78 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 U' F2 U F2 L' F' R' D B R2 L2 F2 R' L' U'
2985	Jun 29, 2014 3:06:23 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 F' R' L2 U' F D' L2 B R2 F
2984	Jun 29, 2014 3:06:00 PM	00:12.90 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 U L2 B2 U R' B D' B' R' D R' F D' R U2
2983	Jun 29, 2014 3:05:40 PM	00:09.82 U2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 F L F U B2 R' D' R2 D L U'
2982	Jun 29, 2014 3:05:16 PM	00:13.42 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 F L2 D2 R B R F D U' R' L2
2981	Jun 29, 2014 3:04:56 PM	00:10.68 B2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' F2 R B' D2 U2 R2 F2 R' B L2
2980	Jun 29, 2014 3:04:33 PM	00:10.85 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D' L U2 F D' L F L' B D2 L2 U'
2979	Jun 29, 2014 3:03:52 PM	00:12.96 R2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 D U2 F2 R2 B' U2 R' B L2 D U' R2 B
2978	Jun 29, 2014 3:03:12 PM	00:11.16 L2 D R2 D2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L' F2 D' B' F' L2 F' D F' U'
2977	Jun 29, 2014 3:02:19 PM	00:14.50 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F D2 L' F2 R' F2 D' B R' F U2
2976	Jun 29, 2014 3:01:55 PM	00:11.13 B2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' U' B R2 U R' U' R2 D' B
2975	Jun 29, 2014 3:00:55 PM	00:11.03 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' L' B R F D2 L B D F' L' U'
2974	Jun 29, 2014 3:00:24 PM	00:11.29 U R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' F2 L F' R2 D2 R U2 F' L F2 U'
2973	Jun 29, 2014 3:00:02 PM	00:13.29 D L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 R' B' R2 B2 R' D' R' D' L F R
2972	Jun 29, 2014 2:59:01 PM	00:12.20 F2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B' D F R' B F' R L2 F' D
2971	Jun 29, 2014 2:58:35 PM	00:13.95 D' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R' B' D2 U' R2 F' D' U2 F' L U
2970	Jun 29, 2014 2:57:49 PM	00:13.29 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 U R U' R' B R' B D F' U' R
2969	Jun 29, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:11.95 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F' L' B F' R2 D L' U'
2968	Jun 29, 2014 2:56:51 PM	00:13.26 D2 R2 U R2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F R2 D' L B R U F D2 L' D2
2967	Jun 29, 2014 2:56:29 PM	00:10.85 U2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' L B2 F D2 L U2 R2 D2 L F D
2966	Jun 29, 2014 2:56:08 PM	00:12.51 U L2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L U2 F' R U B' L2 D U R'
2965	Jun 29, 2014 2:55:45 PM	00:12.93 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U F2 U F L' B D' F D' L D' L2 F'
2964	Jun 29, 2014 2:55:18 PM	00:13.44 D2 B2 D B2 D F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R' F' D2 B' F U F R2 B' L'
2963	Jun 29, 2014 2:54:48 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B2 L B2 F L' D2 L' U' L B2 U
2962	Jun 29, 2014 2:54:27 PM	00:12.15 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U B' F2 U' B2 L F2 U B' F2 U
2961	Jun 29, 2014 2:53:59 PM	00:13.54 L2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F' D' L2 B' D L2 B2 L' F' U2
2960	Jun 29, 2014 2:53:36 PM	00:13.17 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D L2 D' R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R B2 U' F R D
2959	Jun 29, 2014 2:53:09 PM	00:11.64 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L' B' R' D' F2 R2 F D' B R U'
2958	Jun 29, 2014 2:52:45 PM	00:11.00 R2 B2 R2 D B2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R' F2 D F U' B2 L B U2 R U
2957	Jun 29, 2014 2:52:22 PM	00:12.93 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 F R' U' F2 D2 L'
2956	Jun 29, 2014 2:52:00 PM	00:12.34 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 F' D' U' F R2 F2 L' B' D2 L U'
2955	Jun 29, 2014 2:51:39 PM	00:11.36 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 U L' F L' F' U R' D' U2 L U2
2954	Jun 29, 2014 2:51:16 PM	00:13.15 D2 B2 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B' R F2 R B' R B2 D L F' D'
2953	Jun 29, 2014 2:50:51 PM	00:15.72 D' B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D B' R' B' R' L' D B F2 R D
2952	Jun 29, 2014 2:50:25 PM	00:11.31 D' B2 D B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 B D L U2 F U2 L B R' F U2
2951	Jun 29, 2014 2:49:48 PM	00:12.93 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 F L U' F' R B2 D L' F' D
2950	Jun 29, 2014 2:49:30 PM	00:09.70 F2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D B' L2 D' F' U R D' F U L'
2949	Jun 29, 2014 2:44:15 PM	00:11.57 U' B2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' L' B2 R' F L D' B2 U2 B R'
2948	Jun 29, 2014 2:43:56 PM	00:10.90 R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 D' U' F2 R2 B2 L F' L' B U F U R2 D' L'
2947	Jun 29, 2014 2:43:29 PM	00:11.87 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 U' L D U R B' D F' U'
2946	Jun 29, 2014 2:43:01 PM	00:13.32 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R' B2 R D R D2 B D2 U2
2945	Jun 29, 2014 2:42:36 PM	00:13.12 R2 U F2 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D' U' B' D2 F R' L2 D' R' F2 R2 L U'
2944	Jun 29, 2014 2:42:13 PM	00:11.78 F2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U F D' B' R2 L D2 U R2 D2 B2 L'
2943	Jun 29, 2014 2:41:47 PM	00:11.62	+2	F2 U R2 U' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L' F2 R' U' B' F' L' B2 L' F2
2942	Jun 29, 2014 2:41:23 PM	00:10.71 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F R F' D2 L D' R' B D2 F2 D'
2941	Jun 29, 2014 2:41:01 PM	00:11.55 D F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 U B2 R' F2 R B' D R F2 U L' B' U'
2940	Jun 29, 2014 2:40:38 PM	00:12.01 B2 D R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B D' B' D2 R' D F2 D2
2939	Jun 29, 2014 2:40:17 PM	00:10.91 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U' L F' L2 B' D' R U' R' U B2 U'
2938	Jun 29, 2014 2:39:51 PM	00:15.83 R2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 B' D2 U2 L2 D F' R F U L' U'
2937	Jun 29, 2014 2:39:22 PM	00:12.15 D F2 U R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 D' R B' F' R2 U
2936	Jun 29, 2014 2:39:01 PM	00:12.02 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 F2 U' B2 U L F D' B L' B R' D2 R2 D' U'
2935	Jun 29, 2014 2:38:35 PM	00:14.20 U' R2 D U B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' L' F R2 D' B R L B' R B2 U2
2934	Jun 29, 2014 2:38:10 PM	00:12.84 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R' D' L' D R' L' D R' D U'
2933	Jun 29, 2014 2:37:31 PM	00:12.21 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L F' L2 U2 B D2 L D2 L' U2
2932	Jun 29, 2014 2:37:05 PM	00:11.29 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L' F' D' B D' R2 F D2 U2 R' U'
2931	Jun 29, 2014 2:36:34 PM	00:12.68 B2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 U L F2 D2 U F2 R' L'
2930	Jun 29, 2014 2:36:09 PM	00:09.75 L2 F2 U B2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B' R B' L2 F' D2 L2 U F' R' L2
2929	Jun 29, 2014 2:35:42 PM	00:14.39 B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 B' R' F R2 F R' U' B F R U'
2928	Jun 29, 2014 2:35:20 PM	00:11.68 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 U R L2 B F' L' B2 D2 U' L' D U'
2927	Jun 29, 2014 2:34:53 PM	00:12.06 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 D' R' F L' F D' R B' R U2 R' U
2926	Jun 29, 2014 2:34:21 PM	00:16.31 U2 F2 U B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L U' B D2 R2 L2 U R U2 B R
2925	Jun 29, 2014 2:34:00 PM	00:11.82 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 L F D' B2 L' F2 L U B' L U2
2924	Jun 29, 2014 2:33:38 PM	00:10.94 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 L U' F' R' F' R B D2 R2 U L
2923	Jun 29, 2014 2:33:16 PM	00:10.78 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 D R2 U R2 D L B' U L D' F' D R2 B D
2922	Jun 29, 2014 2:32:52 PM	00:12.35 D R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' U' L' U2 R' U' F2 R2 B R
2921	Jun 29, 2014 2:32:25 PM	00:13.45 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U L B U' F2 R U2 B U' B2
2920	Jun 29, 2014 2:32:05 PM	00:12.08 B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 B2 D' L' U F2 U2 F2 D' R U' F' R D2
2919	Jun 29, 2014 2:31:44 PM	00:11.50 D' U' L2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U R' F' L2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 B' U'
2918	Jun 29, 2014 2:31:21 PM	00:13.16 B2 U' L2 F2 D U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R' F U B' D B2 R U2 F' D2 U'
2917	Jun 29, 2014 2:30:54 PM	00:12.46 B2 U2 L2 U B2 D U F2 L2 D R' B' R' B2 U R F' D R' F2 U2
2916	Jun 29, 2014 2:30:34 PM	00:10.20 B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 U L' D R2 F' D' B2 F2 R' U' F'
2915	Jun 29, 2014 2:30:16 PM	00:09.84 F2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 R' B' D' F U B2 L2 B2 D2 B' U
2914	Jun 29, 2014 2:29:52 PM	00:12.34 R2 U L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F B2 D' R' F D2 U' F R B U
2913	Jun 29, 2014 2:29:27 PM	00:11.94 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R U B U R' B' D F' U L D'
2912	Jun 29, 2014 2:28:32 PM	00:13.91 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D' L' B2 U' B L U' R' U'
2911	Jun 29, 2014 2:28:10 PM	00:12.01 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 D R' B' F R D' F' D R' F2 L' U
2910	Jun 29, 2014 2:27:31 PM	00:12.12 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U' R' B D R' F2 L' D' F' U' R' U'
2909	Jun 29, 2014 2:27:10 PM	00:12.70 D2 B2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L' F2 U F2 U L D' B' D
2908	Jun 29, 2014 2:26:45 PM	00:13.86 U L2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 U F D' F U B2 L' U' F' U2 F'
2907	Jun 29, 2014 2:26:22 PM	00:13.26 U' L2 F2 D R2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 F D2 F' L F R' F D L F' D
2906	Jun 29, 2014 2:25:59 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' F' D U' B2 R2 L' U F D2 R' U'
2905	Jun 29, 2014 2:25:39 PM	00:11.22 B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' R' D R2 D2 L' D2 B L2
2904	Jun 29, 2014 2:25:08 PM	00:11.79 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D L2 U' B' L2 D B U2 B2 R' D' B' L'
2903	Jun 29, 2014 2:24:47 PM	00:10.50 F2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 L' B D2 L' B2 D' F R2 D2 R U2
2902	Jun 29, 2014 2:24:21 PM	00:14.82 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 R2 F' D' U2 R2 B D B2 L D2 F' U'
2901	Jun 29, 2014 2:23:56 PM	00:12.74 D U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 B L' D F' U' B' R2 U' L F2 U'
2900	Jun 29, 2014 2:23:34 PM	00:11.16 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D L2 B U R F R2 D' B D' L F2
2899	Jun 29, 2014 2:23:09 PM	00:15.43 B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R' D2 F L' D U R' L2 F'
2898	Jun 29, 2014 2:22:45 PM	00:11.72 B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L F' D B2 D2 F' D R' B D2 U
2897	Jun 29, 2014 2:22:21 PM	00:13.64 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U R2 U B2 L' B2 R B' F2 D' B2 D' F' R' U2
2896	Jun 29, 2014 2:21:58 PM	00:12.28 R2 D2 B2 D R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 R F' L' F' U F' L' D2 U2 F' L2
2895	Jun 29, 2014 2:21:33 PM	00:11.54 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U L2 F' D2 L F2 R' B R2 D' F2 R F2
2894	Jun 29, 2014 2:19:26 PM	00:11.92 D F2 R2 D U D' U' L' D' B' R U2 B2 F D F' L2
2893	Jun 29, 2014 12:02:29 PM	00:12.98 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L' B' U' B2 F L' B U R' L2 U'
2892	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:31 PM	00:11.45 L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B R' D U2 L D' B2 F D F
2891	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:04 PM	00:15.22 F2 U F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 B2 L' F U R' B' F D R2 F' R
2890	Jun 29, 2014 12:00:37 PM	00:13.75 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R L F R2 B L B' D2 U2 F U'
2889	Jun 29, 2014 11:58:18 AM	00:11.57 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 L' U R B2 L D F U2 B' R' D
2888	Jun 29, 2014 11:57:53 AM	00:12.29 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D L U R' L F U' L2 D U2 R
2887	Jun 29, 2014 11:56:59 AM	00:13.37 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 R2 B' F R' U F D U L' D' B2
2886	Jun 29, 2014 11:56:33 AM	00:13.33 U' R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 F D2 U2 R2 B' L' F U' L2 B
2885	Jun 29, 2014 11:56:05 AM	00:12.92 D R2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L B D R U' B2 L2 F U
2884	Jun 29, 2014 11:55:41 AM	00:12.02 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F D L' U' R' D2 L2 F L2 U2 L'
2883	Jun 29, 2014 11:55:18 AM	00:11.01 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U' R' D2 F' R D F2 U2 L F' L
2882	Jun 29, 2014 11:01:12 AM	00:11.97 D' B2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F D2 R F' L U' L' D' F' L U'
2881	Jun 29, 2014 11:00:50 AM	00:12.19 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 F D2 U' L2 B' D F L' F2 D U
2880	Jun 29, 2014 11:00:27 AM	00:12.85 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F R D U2 B R B U2 R' B' L'
2879	Jun 29, 2014 10:58:47 AM	00:12.62 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 U F R B D' R2 L F R F L U
2878	Jun 29, 2014 10:58:26 AM	00:10.97 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L' U F' U' L2 B F' U L2
2877	Jun 29, 2014 10:58:02 AM	00:12.89 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D' B' D2 B R D' B U R D' U
2876	Jun 29, 2014 10:57:41 AM	00:11.89 D' B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 D' F' U2 R D L B2 D2 F' U B2
2875	Jun 29, 2014 10:57:16 AM	00:13.55 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U' R' F' D' L' B2 D' F' D2 R F2
2874	Jun 29, 2014 10:56:27 AM	00:12.48 D2 B2 R2 B2 D U' F2 U B2 U' F U L' D2 B D R2 F D' L' U
2873	Jun 29, 2014 10:55:54 AM	00:11.34 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U L' D B' F R F' R B2 U R U2
2872	Jun 29, 2014 10:52:49 AM	00:12.30 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D R' D B' D' L' D' U F U L' U'
2871	Jun 29, 2014 10:52:26 AM	00:13.64 D B2 D L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D U B' R2 D' U F' L B2 F U L' U'
2870	Jun 29, 2014 10:51:58 AM	00:11.68 D2 R2 U R2 D L2 U F2 U R2 U2 B' U B2 U' L' U R' U' L2
2869	Jun 29, 2014 10:50:26 AM	00:12.74 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 F B2 U B' D' F D' R' F2 R'
2868	Jun 29, 2014 10:49:53 AM	00:13.61 R2 F2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B F2 L D2 B2 F2 D F2 U2 B U'
2867	Jun 29, 2014 10:49:30 AM	00:13.48 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' U B2 L' B' F U' F' L2 B' U2 R F
2866	Jun 29, 2014 10:49:08 AM	00:11.43 L2 B2 D U L2 D2 U R2 L2 B2 F2 R' B2 L D' F' U B U' R D2
2865	Jun 29, 2014 10:48:44 AM	00:09.78 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U' B2 L' B' R' U R D' B2 R' F2 D' U'
2864	Jun 29, 2014 10:48:07 AM	00:11.86 L2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' F' R' B R' D' F L' B2 L B U
2863	Jun 29, 2014 10:47:36 AM	00:10.66 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D B U R' F2 D' R' B2 R F' R'
2862	Jun 29, 2014 10:46:30 AM	00:12.56 D2 B2 F2 U R2 D U R2 B2 F2 U2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L' D R' U F U
2861	Jun 29, 2014 10:46:02 AM	00:13.92 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D B2 U L2 F' R2 L2 U2 R' D2 F' R D L' U
2860	Jun 29, 2014 10:45:01 AM	00:12.74 D U F2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F' U B L' U' B2 L' B R D' L'
2859	Jun 29, 2014 10:44:35 AM	00:14.06 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L' B' R B2 R2 U L' D' L2 U'
2858	Jun 29, 2014 10:44:13 AM	00:12.35 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 L B2 D U' F D L' D2 U L U2
2857	Jun 29, 2014 10:43:50 AM	00:12.60 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B D' R L D B2 R B L2 B' D2
2856	Jun 29, 2014 10:43:20 AM	00:14.26 U B2 F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D R2 D2 R' F2 L2 F' D R' L F D B U
2855	Jun 29, 2014 10:42:51 AM	00:12.86 D2 L2 F2 U F2 D B2 D F2 U L2 B U R U2 R D2 L B' D' L'
2854	Jun 29, 2014 10:42:24 AM	00:11.86 L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U' B2 F2 D' U' B' R' F' L' D2 R2 D F U' B
2853	Jun 29, 2014 10:41:20 AM	00:11.78 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 D L2 B2 U2 R D B R' F2 D R' F L' U2 L'
2852	Jun 29, 2014 10:40:41 AM	00:12.97 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 D L2 D L2 U' B R2 D' U2 B L B2 D' R B' U'
2851	Jun 29, 2014 10:40:14 AM	00:13.41 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F D' L' U' R2 F U2 B R' D2 U'
2850	Jun 29, 2014 10:39:53 AM	00:09.47 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D2 L B' R' D B U2 B' L2 U' F U'
2849	Jun 29, 2014 10:39:00 AM	00:15.34 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 R L U2 B R B' F U B2 L2
2848	Jun 29, 2014 10:38:19 AM	00:12.72 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 B R2 F2 R F D' U2 B' F' L2 D'
2847	Jun 29, 2014 10:37:42 AM	00:13.60 U' R2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U R B R L D2 B' L' F2 D' L D2
2846	Jun 29, 2014 10:37:16 AM	00:13.45 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 B R' F R L B' F R' D' F'
2845	Jun 29, 2014 10:36:52 AM	00:10.70 F2 L2 D B2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 U' B D' U2 B2 U' R' B L F' R2
2844	Jun 29, 2014 10:36:19 AM	00:13.66 D R2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D L D' R2 B D' U2 F L' B F' R'
2843	Jun 29, 2014 10:35:30 AM	00:12.73 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' F D F2 D F U2 L' D U2 R'
2842	Jun 29, 2014 10:35:08 AM	00:12.98 D' U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 B' U' R F U2 B' R' F' U F U2
2841	Jun 29, 2014 10:34:42 AM	00:12.22 U' R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 B' L' D U2 B2 R2 L2 B F' L' D'
2840	Jun 29, 2014 10:32:42 AM	00:11.36 D' R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 R' D B2 F D' L2 D' F2 L D' U2
2839	Jun 29, 2014 10:32:14 AM	00:12.80 F2 D L2 D2 U F2 U B2 L2 U' R' D' B L D2 F' D B2 R'
2838	Jun 29, 2014 10:31:50 AM	00:13.07 U2 F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R U2 F' R' B' R2 F2 R' F R D
2837	Jun 29, 2014 10:31:14 AM	00:14.29 L2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U F2 L B F2 D' L U L D F U R' U
2836	Jun 29, 2014 10:30:48 AM	00:11.01 D B2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' D R2 D R D2 F2 L' D' U
2835	Jun 29, 2014 10:30:26 AM	00:11.22 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D B2 U R' F R2 D B' U B2 F2 R' D2
2834	Jun 29, 2014 10:28:15 AM	00:11.41 B2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B' R B' F' U2 L' B F2 U' L'
2833	Jun 29, 2014 10:27:51 AM	00:11.57 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 R' D F2 R B' L2 F D' U2 R
2832	Jun 29, 2014 12:12:37 AM	00:11.16 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 B' L' B F' R L B' R2 B' L D'
2831	Jun 29, 2014 12:12:15 AM	00:12.64 F2 D B2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' B' L2 U' B2 F2 U F' R' F2
2830	Jun 29, 2014 12:11:15 AM	00:11.99 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U R L' B' L U2 F2 R' D L' F
2829	Jun 29, 2014 12:10:54 AM	00:11.12 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D U' F' D B L' U F2 U' F D L'
2828	Jun 29, 2014 12:10:32 AM	00:12.20 U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 F D2 R D L D2 F D F L' U'
2827	Jun 29, 2014 12:10:09 AM	00:11.20 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B' L' U B R' F' D' B2 U L
2826	Jun 29, 2014 12:09:45 AM	00:12.42 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' U B' R D' L' B R L' U B2
2825	Jun 29, 2014 12:09:22 AM	00:15.31 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 U B2 F2 L' U' B' R F L U2 F2 L' U'
2824	Jun 29, 2014 12:09:02 AM	00:10.48 F2 D2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 F2 L B R D' B' U' F R D'
2823	Jun 29, 2014 12:08:12 AM	00:12.20 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L' F2 U' B2 R2 F U' B F' D' U2
2822	Jun 29, 2014 12:07:47 AM	00:12.88 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 R' L' D R' L2 F L U2 B R U2
2821	Jun 29, 2014 12:07:00 AM	00:11.09 R2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 D U' B' L D B' D U R2 F R U2
2820	Jun 29, 2014 12:06:36 AM	00:12.61 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 F' R B F R2 L' B' U2 F2 L2
2819	Jun 29, 2014 12:06:13 AM	00:12.66 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L F' U F' R D' U' B' L2 F' U2
2818	Jun 29, 2014 12:05:04 AM	00:13.90 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 U' F2 L D2 B' R2 F L U
2817	Jun 29, 2014 12:04:42 AM	00:11.19 F2 D B2 D' R2 D2 L2 D2 R' U F' R' B2 D B2 L B D2 U2
2816	Jun 29, 2014 12:03:57 AM	00:11.28 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R' F U2 L' D R D U2 B R'
2815	Jun 29, 2014 12:03:32 AM	00:13.49 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L B R2 D' R U B R2 L' F2 U2
2814	Jun 29, 2014 12:03:09 AM	00:12.73 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U B' R' D B L D' R B' R2
2813	Jun 29, 2014 12:02:48 AM	00:11.66 B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 F' D L U2 R' D F D2 R' F2 L2
2812	Jun 29, 2014 12:02:18 AM	00:13.22 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 L' D2 F2 D U R' B L' D U2
2811	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:54 AM	00:14.05 U' L2 B2 U R2 D F2 U' F2 D F2 R D' U2 B R L2 D' U L B' U'
2810	Jun 29, 2014 12:01:27 AM	00:11.06 B2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 L' F L' B D U' R
2809	Jun 29, 2014 12:00:46 AM	00:13.45 F2 U' B2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 B2 D B L F L' B2 D' U' B' L' F2 D'
2808	Jun 29, 2014 12:00:17 AM	00:13.78 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D R2 F2 D2 B D2 U R U B R2 B' F' L U
2807	Jun 28, 2014 11:59:53 PM	00:15.79 D' R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 B D' L B' U' B' R L' B2 R2 U2
2806	Jun 28, 2014 11:59:30 PM	00:11.54 D R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F L' D2 B' F' D' R D B' D' L
2805	Jun 28, 2014 11:59:06 PM	00:12.92 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 F D' R D U' B R' F' R F
2804	Jun 28, 2014 11:58:43 PM	00:13.74 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 D' F L2 D R F2 D R2 D' R2 F'
2803	Jun 28, 2014 11:58:22 PM	00:11.71 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 L' B R U2 F' D' U' R L2 U
2802	Jun 28, 2014 11:57:58 PM	00:15.41 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L' D2 U' B' L' D' B' F2 D F' U
2801	Jun 28, 2014 11:57:38 PM	00:09.77 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 U' B R2 L B L U' R F' D R' U2
2800	Jun 28, 2014 11:57:14 PM	00:12.49 D B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L U2 L' B' R U2 R2 U L D'
2799	Jun 28, 2014 11:56:52 PM	00:13.52 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F' R U B' R2 D L' U2 B2 R U'
2798	Jun 28, 2014 11:56:32 PM	00:10.82 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' B' L' U2 L2 D' R U B R' F' U2
2797	Jun 28, 2014 11:56:12 PM	00:12.05 F2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R' U' L F' L' D' R2 L F' R U2
2796	Jun 28, 2014 11:55:07 PM	00:11.14 D2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U2 F' R2 L U2 F2 R2 F' U' B
2795	Jun 28, 2014 11:54:16 PM	00:12.28 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D U2 B' R2 L' U2 B' R2 D B2 R' B D'
2794	Jun 28, 2014 11:53:54 PM	00:12.65 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L' D2 R' B D2 F R' F2 R' U
2793	Jun 28, 2014 11:52:22 PM	00:12.55 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D U L2 F2 L2 B' L' D' B F' D' L U' L' B L2
2792	Jun 28, 2014 11:51:44 PM	00:13.40 D' L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L' F L' U' R2 L' D' U L2 F' U'
2791	Jun 28, 2014 11:51:08 PM	00:13.38 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U F' L2 D' B2 D F' R' B' D2 R2
2790	Jun 28, 2014 11:50:46 PM	00:12.75 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' R' D' U2 F' R2 U R' U2
2789	Jun 28, 2014 11:50:26 PM	00:12.12 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 U R F L2 D L D2 B2 D' L' D'
2788	Jun 28, 2014 11:50:01 PM	00:13.96 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 F' U2 R B' D' R F' R' L F'
2787	Jun 28, 2014 11:49:39 PM	00:11.96 D R2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 L' B U2 R B' D' U R' F L'
2786	Jun 28, 2014 11:48:55 PM	00:13.31 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B L2 U L2 D R' D' F' D' L
2785	Jun 28, 2014 11:48:36 PM	00:10.50 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 B R2 B F2 L B U' R D2 U
2784	Jun 28, 2014 11:47:33 PM	00:10.71 U B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' U R' D F2 R' L' B2 U B' D2
2783	Jun 28, 2014 11:47:09 PM	00:11.98 D F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U' L2 B D' U R F' U B U' F2 U2
2782	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:50 PM	00:10.95 B2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 R' U B R U' L' F D L' B'
2781	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:26 PM	00:13.35 B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R' B' L2 B2 D2 L F' R2 D' F' U'
2780	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:04 PM	00:11.37 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 U R F U L D B2 D' L2 F' L2
2779	Jun 28, 2014 11:44:31 PM	00:12.97 L2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' L' U2 L B L B' D F' R'
2778	Jun 28, 2014 11:44:05 PM	00:14.95 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' F' D2 U' B R F2 L' F2 R U'
2777	Jun 28, 2014 11:43:42 PM	00:12.69 U F2 D' R2 D F2 L2 B2 D F2 D F L D B U' B' R B2 D2 L2 U'
2776	Jun 28, 2014 11:43:20 PM	00:12.79 L2 U L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U B' D' B' D R2 U2 F L' U' B' U'
2775	Jun 28, 2014 11:40:30 PM	00:14.59 U L2 D R2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 U B R F D F U2 R' L B' L U'
2774	Jun 28, 2014 11:40:08 PM	00:13.19 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 D R' B D2 F' R' F' L' B2 F' U'
2773	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:47 PM	00:10.58 D L2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' F' D' U F D2 U' B D' R D'
2772	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:25 PM	00:11.79 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 D2 L2 F' R2 B R' B' F' U B' U F
2771	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:03 PM	00:11.48 R2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B' R2 D B2 R F' R2 U2 R D2
2770	Jun 28, 2014 11:38:37 PM	00:13.17 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B U B' L U R2 B' U B2 R' F'
2769	Jun 28, 2014 11:33:06 PM	00:11.85 L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U2 R' L' D R F' U' L' U2 B D2 U'
2768	Jun 28, 2014 11:22:12 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 B R B2 D F2 L2 U2 B' R F' U
2767	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:33 PM	00:12.14 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 L F' D B' D' U2 R2 U2 R' F R'
2766	Jun 28, 2014 10:40:53 PM	00:12.65 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U' R F' U2 B' D U' R B' U2 R
2765	Jun 28, 2014 10:40:27 PM	00:12.52 R2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' B' R' L D B L2 F' U2 B2 L' D2
2764	Jun 28, 2014 10:39:54 PM	00:14.20 D' U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U' F' D U2 L' B' U' R B U L'
2763	Jun 28, 2014 10:39:28 PM	00:12.76 U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' L F D' R' B2 U2 F R' F R U'
2762	Jun 28, 2014 10:38:29 PM	00:15.07 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D R2 D F2 U2 F' U R' D2 B2 R B L' F' R2 U'
2761	Jun 28, 2014 10:38:09 PM	00:12.13 D2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L' D2 B' D R' F' L' B' D R2 U
2760	Jun 28, 2014 10:36:39 PM	00:12.00 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R' B' U2 F L' B U B' F D'
2759	Jun 28, 2014 10:36:17 PM	00:10.05 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 R' D' B' L2 D' F R' F2 U F2
2758	Jun 28, 2014 10:35:05 PM	00:11.89 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D L' B' U2 R' F U' L F D F'
2757	Jun 28, 2014 10:34:47 PM	00:11.16 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L' D' B F2 U' F2 U L' D' R U'
2756	Jun 28, 2014 10:34:21 PM	00:13.80 F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R U' B L B2 D' B2 F' D2
2755	Jun 28, 2014 10:33:58 PM	00:13.09 R2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 D2 F R' L2 D' F' U' R2 B D U'
2754	Jun 28, 2014 10:33:15 PM	00:12.49 R2 U' R2 U R2 F2 D U2 B2 R2 U' R' B' L2 F' R2 F2 R' L' U R'
2753	Jun 28, 2014 10:32:52 PM	00:12.22 U L2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R' B F' R' D2 F2 R' U' F D' L
2752	Jun 28, 2014 10:32:25 PM	00:13.14 F2 U' F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' B U' F2 U2 L D2 R' D' U2 F U'
2751	Jun 28, 2014 10:32:00 PM	00:12.42 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F L2 F U' R2 U2 F' L' B' U
2750	Jun 28, 2014 10:31:37 PM	00:12.43 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D R F' D B2 R' F2 L D' L' B'
2749	Jun 28, 2014 10:12:25 PM	00:10.82 U' L2 U B2 D U F2 U' L2 U B2 L F R2 D' F R2 B2 L D F'
2748	Jun 28, 2014 10:12:01 PM	00:13.22 B2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R U2 F2 U' B L F D B2 L' U2
2747	Jun 28, 2014 10:10:39 PM	00:13.15 D' F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 F R2 B R2 L' D B'
2746	Jun 28, 2014 10:10:08 PM	00:13.17 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R U' R' F U B R' F2 R' F
2745	Jun 28, 2014 10:09:46 PM	00:10.47 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' R B D' U' B' L' F' U' R L
2744	Jun 28, 2014 10:09:22 PM	00:13.31 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' F2 L' B L B' L' F2 R D
2743	Jun 28, 2014 10:08:24 PM	00:10.84 U2 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 R F' U' L' B' L U L' D U' R
2742	Jun 28, 2014 10:07:55 PM	00:14.15 B2 F2 D R2 D B2 D F2 U' B2 U F' R2 B' U' L B' R' F2 R U2
2741	Jun 28, 2014 10:07:34 PM	00:09.90 D' U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 U' L F' U2 B2 U B U' L' D B' L2
2740	Jun 28, 2014 10:06:48 PM	00:16.75 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 D R U R' D' B U2 R B' L2 U2
2739	Jun 28, 2014 10:06:28 PM	00:11.70 L2 D F2 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' R' F2 R B' L' F U B' F'
2738	Jun 28, 2014 10:06:03 PM	00:11.50 D R2 L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L F' R' D2 B2 L2 B' R' D'
2737	Jun 28, 2014 10:05:40 PM	00:14.74 R2 D2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 F' B2 U' L2 B' L D2 L' B' D2
2736	Jun 28, 2014 10:05:14 PM	00:11.56 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' F2 U' L D' R2 F2 R' B' F D'
2735	Jun 28, 2014 10:04:49 PM	00:11.33 U2 L2 D L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 D R' B' U' B' F R F U'
2734	Jun 28, 2014 10:04:22 PM	00:13.48 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 F' L' B D F U' R' B U F L'
2733	Jun 28, 2014 10:03:52 PM	00:13.24 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 L' B' U2 B2 F U' F L' B L2 U2
2732	Jun 28, 2014 10:03:28 PM	00:13.06 L2 B2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L' D' B2 L2 D2 B' R L2 D2 U
2731	Jun 28, 2014 10:03:05 PM	00:11.65 U B2 D' F2 D R2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 L D B D F U' B L' B2 R2 U'
2730	Jun 28, 2014 10:02:43 PM	00:12.76 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 F' L B' D2 U B2 U F2 L' U'
2729	Jun 28, 2014 10:02:17 PM	00:11.96 B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L D2 L U2 F U R2 B' F2 D'
2728	Jun 28, 2014 10:01:15 PM	00:12.53 R2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F' D2 B2 R' D' U2 L2 F2 D' R
2727	Jun 28, 2014 10:00:46 PM	00:14.94 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B D R B' F' U2 L D
2726	Jun 28, 2014 10:00:24 PM	00:09.84 D' F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L' R2 B U R' B2 L' F' R' L'
2725	Jun 28, 2014 10:00:02 PM	00:10.97 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L F' R L B' R' D' F U R
2724	Jun 28, 2014 9:59:36 PM	00:12.95 F2 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 D B U R' L B2 D' B F R' F'
2723	Jun 28, 2014 9:59:06 PM	00:13.81 B2 F2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U L D2 L2 D' L2 F' D B L' B2
2722	Jun 28, 2014 9:58:39 PM	00:13.73 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U F2 U' R L' F' U2 R' D R' B2 R' U'
2721	Jun 28, 2014 9:58:14 PM	00:13.58 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' L' U R D2 B D' R2 L B2 F
2720	Jun 28, 2014 9:57:40 PM	00:11.42 R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U B U2 R D2 B' R D R2 L' D2
2719	Jun 28, 2014 9:56:39 PM	00:12.32 R2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D2 R' B L' D R' D L2 D' R2 F U2
2718	Jun 28, 2014 9:56:09 PM	00:13.44 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2 L' D L2 B' U F R' D2 R2 L2
2717	Jun 28, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.13 U2 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 L' B' U2 R2 B' D2 L F2 U L' U'
2716	Jun 28, 2014 9:53:50 PM	00:14.39 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 U' R F R2 U' L2 F' U' L F' D' U2
2715	Jun 28, 2014 9:51:53 PM	00:14.75 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R F D' R' D B2 U F R U'
2714	Jun 28, 2014 9:51:29 PM	00:10.72 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 B R' L2 D R2 F' U2 B2 R' B U
2713	Jun 28, 2014 9:51:10 PM	00:10.23 B2 U L2 D2 U F2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 B L' U F' D' U R' D B2 L'
2712	Jun 28, 2014 9:50:44 PM	00:14.37 B2 U R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 U R' F2 D' L' U2 F' R' U F D'
2711	Jun 28, 2014 9:49:56 PM	00:13.14 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F R' B' U F2 R U R L2 F' U'
2710	Jun 28, 2014 9:49:24 PM	00:13.15 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B D2 B U2 L U2 R' F D B2
2709	Jun 28, 2014 9:48:54 PM	00:13.45 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L' F L2 U2 R' U L' B' R2 B2 U
2708	Jun 28, 2014 9:48:31 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 L2 U B L' B2 R2 D U' L D2 B' R U'
2707	Jun 28, 2014 9:48:06 PM	00:12.49 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 R' F D' L B D2 L B2 D U
2706	Jun 28, 2014 9:47:47 PM	00:11.12 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R' B' F D' B' U L B2 D' L'
2705	Jun 28, 2014 9:47:20 PM	00:13.26 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B2 R' U B' F' R B' F L' F L'
2704	Jun 28, 2014 9:46:59 PM	00:09.63 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L D' R2 F2 U' B D' F2 U R2
2703	Jun 28, 2014 9:46:33 PM	00:13.54 U R2 D R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 R U' B2 F' L' D2 R D2 B F
2702	Jun 28, 2014 9:46:08 PM	00:11.12 U B2 D2 U R2 D L2 U' L2 U B' D' L' D2 U2 F' D B L' D2 U
2701	Jun 28, 2014 9:45:45 PM	00:12.30 B2 D F2 D L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 F R' L' F L' B' L' U' B' R U'
2700	Jun 28, 2014 9:45:08 PM	00:16.61 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 D2 U' R F R2 B' D2 F2 R' D' L' D2 F
2699	Jun 28, 2014 9:44:47 PM	00:11.51 F2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 F' D2 U' B F2 U F' D2 L2
2698	Jun 28, 2014 9:44:24 PM	00:10.41 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 L' B' U2 B D R2 B U' L' F2
2697	Jun 28, 2014 9:43:54 PM	00:12.67 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R D U' L2 B' R U L2 B R2
2696	Jun 28, 2014 9:43:24 PM	00:12.13 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R' U R' L D' B' R2 D' B' F' U'
2695	Jun 28, 2014 9:42:58 PM	00:12.24 L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 L U2 B R L2 D B D' L2 D2
2694	Jun 28, 2014 9:42:25 PM	00:12.64 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 U R2 D B F2 U L F R' B2 U B' L D' L2
2693	Jun 28, 2014 9:41:50 PM	00:11.78 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D L' F' D R U' F' R2 U L' B'
2692	Jun 28, 2014 9:39:29 PM	00:12.19 D F2 D2 L2 U R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 F U R' F U2 R' F' U' B2 D U2
2691	Jun 28, 2014 9:39:02 PM	00:13.47 B2 D2 U' R2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 L' D2 R D' R2 B' D R2 U2 F U'
2690	Jun 28, 2014 9:38:41 PM	00:12.86 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U R U B L D U R' B' L2 B
2689	Jun 28, 2014 9:38:18 PM	00:12.63 R2 L2 B2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 U L D F' R' L B D2 B2 R B' U2
2688	Jun 28, 2014 9:37:55 PM	00:13.06 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B2 F L B F L B U L' U'
2687	Jun 28, 2014 9:37:30 PM	00:12.49 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 F U B' L' D B' R' L' U L2
2686	Jun 28, 2014 9:37:10 PM	00:10.27 R2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B' U L' F R2 D F L D U
2685	Jun 28, 2014 9:36:51 PM	00:09.46 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' U2 F2 R' D L B' D' U2 L' U2 L' D2
2684	Jun 28, 2014 9:36:18 PM	00:15.46 D R2 F2 D R2 D R2 U F2 R2 D2 L D' B' D' F' L' B F R B' U
2683	Jun 28, 2014 9:35:51 PM	00:14.17 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 D B2 L' F2 U' L' B' D' B' U F2 D2
2682	Jun 28, 2014 9:35:24 PM	00:12.07 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B' F2 U R F2 D' L' F L' U'
2681	Jun 28, 2014 9:35:00 PM	00:13.06 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R B D R B2 D' R2 L' D L'
2680	Jun 28, 2014 9:33:47 PM	00:10.72 R2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 D' R' F' D2 B' F' R' D' U F L2 U'
2679	Jun 28, 2014 9:33:24 PM	00:11.96 R2 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B' U2 L D' F2 D B R' U L U'
2678	Jun 28, 2014 9:33:01 PM	00:10.80 D' B2 D' R2 D R2 U F2 U2 B' L2 F' D R L' D F U2 R2 B' U'
2677	Jun 28, 2014 9:32:33 PM	00:13.67 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' U' L D B' F R B' D R2 D B
2676	Jun 28, 2014 9:31:56 PM	00:11.00 L2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U2 B2 D R2 B L D2 L' B F' U F2 L' B
2675	Jun 28, 2014 9:31:32 PM	00:12.43 D2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L B2 U B U2 R' B' U' L'
2674	Jun 28, 2014 9:31:10 PM	00:12.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' U F L F L' B D2 F' U2 L2
2673	Jun 28, 2014 9:30:40 PM	00:12.73 U R2 B2 D R2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 L D2 L F L D' F' L' F U
2672	Jun 28, 2014 9:30:15 PM	00:08.92 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' U' F2 R2 L2 U' B U2 R' U2 F' U2 B' U' F2 L' D2
2671	Jun 28, 2014 9:29:50 PM	00:13.56 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L B' R D' R2 D R' U F' R2
2670	Jun 28, 2014 9:29:26 PM	00:13.19 B2 R2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B' L D F R B2 D2 F D U' L'
2669	Jun 28, 2014 9:29:00 PM	00:13.93 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D U2 B2 D L2 U2 R' B D2 R L' F' D2 R' L D'
2668	Jun 28, 2014 9:28:39 PM	00:11.19 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B' R L D2 R D' R2 L F' U2
2667	Jun 28, 2014 9:28:14 PM	00:15.63 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 R' D2 F R2 D' B' U R2 B2 R U'
2666	Jun 28, 2014 9:27:45 PM	00:12.95 D B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U B' R2 F L D' F2 D2 R2 D2 L'
2665	Jun 28, 2014 9:27:19 PM	00:12.07 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' F' R L2 B2 F' U' B U R D
2664	Jun 28, 2014 9:26:55 PM	00:11.43 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 U' L2 F' L U2 F2 U R B' U2 F' D' F'
2663	Jun 28, 2014 9:26:31 PM	00:13.65 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 U2 F D B R' F2 U B R U' L D'
2662	Jun 28, 2014 9:26:08 PM	00:11.60 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D F2 U' L' B F2 R2 D U' L2 D2 B F2 L'
2661	Jun 28, 2014 9:25:44 PM	00:13.50 R2 D' B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' L2 D R2 B F' D B' U2 R' B D' F D
2660	Jun 28, 2014 9:24:54 PM	00:12.59 D' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' R2 U' F R' D' F' L' B L'
2659	Jun 28, 2014 9:24:25 PM	00:12.92 B2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D2 F R' U2 B D F R' D2 B F2
2658	Jun 28, 2014 9:23:58 PM	00:12.02 R2 U2 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D R2 B U' R' L' D F' R2 U B2 R2 L2
2657	Jun 28, 2014 9:22:49 PM	00:12.85 R2 U' B2 D R2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' R F2 D F2 L D' L U F' U2
2656	Jun 28, 2014 9:22:20 PM	00:13.42 F2 U L2 U R2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F' R2 U' R2 L' B' R2 F2 R2 U
2655	Jun 28, 2014 9:21:56 PM	00:14.07 D R2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 D B' U R B' F2 U' R2 D B' D'
2654	Jun 28, 2014 9:20:37 PM	00:10.94 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D' R2 D' U F' L2 D' R B' L2 B' L B L D'
2653	Jun 28, 2014 9:20:12 PM	00:14.41 D B2 D F2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 F L' F D' F L' D2 U2 F R2
2652	Jun 28, 2014 9:19:47 PM	00:11.05 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' D F U2 R2 D' L' D U'
2651	Jun 28, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:12.71 L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B2 D2 U' L2 D2 L' D U2 R2 U R' B' F U' R2 U'
2650	Jun 28, 2014 9:18:54 PM	00:11.35 F2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 B2 R' F D2 L' D2 L B' R' L2
2649	Jun 28, 2014 9:18:30 PM	00:11.97 B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R' B' U' B' F2 D' R2 U' R' U'
2648	Jun 28, 2014 9:17:52 PM	00:12.18 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U F B2 L2 U' B L' B' L2 B2 D U'
2647	Jun 28, 2014 9:17:27 PM	00:12.27 U2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 L' F R F' R2 F U2 F2 R' D' U2
2646	Jun 28, 2014 9:17:06 PM	00:10.27 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U B2 D2 U' B D' F2 L D' R D R' F' D2
2645	Jun 28, 2014 9:06:59 PM	00:14.08 F2 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B' R D2 B2 L' U F2 U F' L' U2
2644	Jun 28, 2014 9:06:25 PM	00:13.93 B2 F2 U F2 D B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 L R2 D B R' D' U' F' D2 L U2
2643	Jun 28, 2014 9:05:42 PM	00:12.68 L2 D R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L' F2 D U L2 U F R' L2 U
2642	Jun 28, 2014 9:05:19 PM	00:12.92 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D' L2 B2 D' L D' L' F R L2 U' F' D L D2
2641	Jun 28, 2014 8:20:22 PM	00:13.15 D' B2 D2 F2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F R F2 L' B' D' U B2 D' L' U'
2640	Jun 28, 2014 8:20:00 PM	00:11.68 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B' R' U2 R2 F' D2 L D U2 F
2639	Jun 28, 2014 8:19:37 PM	00:13.59 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U R B U' R2 L U R B' L D2
2638	Jun 28, 2014 8:02:21 PM	00:10.46 L2 D' R2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' D L D2 R' U' R2 D2 R' B2
2637	Jun 28, 2014 8:01:53 PM	00:13.95 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U' L D2 L U' B U2 L' F' D2 L'
2636	Jun 28, 2014 8:01:33 PM	00:09.93 U2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L2 F D B D' B L' U F2 R' D U'
2635	Jun 28, 2014 8:00:22 PM	00:10.87 L2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R U B F' R2 U' R' B D
2634	Jun 28, 2014 8:00:00 PM	00:12.98 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' R' U2 B F' D2 B2 R U' L U
2633	Jun 28, 2014 7:59:37 PM	00:12.07 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 D2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 F R F L U B U2 F' L' F2 U'
2632	Jun 28, 2014 7:59:12 PM	00:14.37 U R2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 U L2 B2 L2 B R L2 B2 F2 D2 B U R' B' D'
2631	Jun 28, 2014 7:58:50 PM	00:11.61 B2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 U L2 D2 R B' U2 L D2 B' D' B' D2 L
2630	Jun 28, 2014 7:58:27 PM	00:12.14 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' U2 L2 D B D L D R2 B R' L' B L
2629	Jun 28, 2014 7:58:08 PM	00:09.84 B2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D U B R D B2 R2 B R' F2 R D'
2628	Jun 28, 2014 7:56:48 PM	00:12.35 R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B F2 R L2 U L D' U
2627	Jun 28, 2014 7:56:27 PM	00:11.54 B2 U' B2 L2 D U R2 D R2 B2 U' F' B2 R B R2 L' U2 F L2 D U'
2626	Jun 28, 2014 7:56:03 PM	00:13.20 D B2 U R2 D' B2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 F' U2 R' L2 F' D2 R' F2 D L
2625	Jun 28, 2014 7:55:36 PM	00:13.87 U' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U R' F U L' U2 F' R' B' D'
2624	Jun 28, 2014 7:55:16 PM	00:12.51 R2 D U2 L2 D' F2 U F' D' L D2 R U2 B2 L B U2
2623	Jun 28, 2014 7:54:54 PM	00:12.42 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B' U2 L' B2 U' B L F L' F U'
2622	Jun 28, 2014 7:54:30 PM	00:14.38 F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U R' D2 U F' D F' D2 R' B F'
2621	Jun 28, 2014 7:54:05 PM	00:14.23 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' U' L' B' L' D2 L2 B2 D L F' D U'
2620	Jun 28, 2014 7:53:40 PM	00:10.98 D2 R2 D F2 D U B2 U' R2 B2 U' B' U2 L' U' L U2 B' F' D2 R'
2619	Jun 28, 2014 7:53:18 PM	00:12.04 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D U R2 B2 L2 B R' L B2 D2 F' U F R' B'
2618	Jun 28, 2014 7:52:54 PM	00:12.01 U' L2 U B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' B2 R' D2 L D2 L D U2 L2
2617	Jun 28, 2014 7:52:29 PM	00:14.98 U R2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L F' L' B D L B R' D' L' U
2616	Jun 28, 2014 7:52:09 PM	00:10.41 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U F' L' U2 L' D R' F' D2 R L2 U'
2615	Jun 28, 2014 7:51:47 PM	00:12.37 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B' F2 D2 L U F2 D2 F U' R' U'
2614	Jun 28, 2014 7:51:25 PM	00:12.36 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F L' F2 R' D U2 R2 L2 F L' D'
2613	Jun 28, 2014 7:50:33 PM	00:14.34 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' D B F' D2 L2 U R L D' F2
2612	Jun 28, 2014 7:50:10 PM	00:13.01 D U F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 D' F' L U F L2 D' B2 R L U'
2611	Jun 28, 2014 7:49:47 PM	00:14.33 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U R2 D' R L2 D' L' B' F D2 L' U R2
2610	Jun 28, 2014 7:49:18 PM	00:13.19 R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B2 U B' U R' L B' D B R' B R U
2609	Jun 28, 2014 7:48:43 PM	00:12.67 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L U' L' B' F U2 L' F' L2 U'
2608	Jun 28, 2014 7:48:18 PM	00:15.66 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 L' F' R' B2 D U' B D2 R' D' U2
2607	Jun 28, 2014 7:47:56 PM	00:12.81 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U' B R' L U' B' D' R' B' F R2 D2
2606	Jun 28, 2014 7:47:33 PM	00:11.47 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D B D2 B' L F D' R2 L D B' U
2605	Jun 28, 2014 7:47:10 PM	00:12.08 D L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 L' U B R2 F2 R L D B2 L2
2604	Jun 28, 2014 7:46:48 PM	00:12.27 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 L2 B R' D F R B2 U2 F2 U
2603	Jun 28, 2014 7:46:29 PM	00:11.30 D2 R2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F' U' R2 D' B F2 R B' R D2 U'
2602	Jun 28, 2014 7:46:04 PM	00:13.59 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L' U' L2 U R' D F' U2 B' R' U'
2601	Jun 28, 2014 7:45:40 PM	00:14.20 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R D B2 U' F L D' R2 D2 F2 U'
2600	Jun 28, 2014 7:45:20 PM	00:11.34 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' L2 U' R D R2 B F2 U L B2 R2 L2
2599	Jun 28, 2014 7:44:56 PM	00:13.62 L2 D B2 U R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R' L2 B' F2 L' F2 D' F U F'
2598	Jun 28, 2014 7:44:28 PM	00:13.77 R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B L D' L' U2 F' U2 L' B2 F D
2597	Jun 28, 2014 7:44:02 PM	00:12.13 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U B2 U2 B2 R' B L2 D B' F' U B2 L' D'
2596	Jun 28, 2014 7:43:38 PM	00:12.64 D B2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 R' U' B U' R' L2 D' B F2 L U'
2595	Jun 28, 2014 7:29:50 PM	00:12.81 F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 U' L B R' U R' D B R B2 D
2594	Jun 28, 2014 7:13:34 PM	00:10.78 R2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 D B L' B F L2 D F' U2
2593	Jun 28, 2014 7:08:49 PM	00:12.70 U' B2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 D U2 R' D' R2 F' L' U R B D F D2
2592	Jun 28, 2014 7:08:26 PM	00:13.44 B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D F2 R' L B D' R' L2 D U2 B' R2 U2
2591	Jun 28, 2014 7:08:03 PM	00:14.83 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 R' B2 D R' U' L2 F D2 L' B' U2
2590	Jun 28, 2014 7:07:37 PM	00:11.80 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D2 L B' D' F L2 F' R' U2 B' L2 U'
2589	Jun 28, 2014 7:07:13 PM	00:11.04 R2 L2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F U R2 U R F2 D2 B D2 U
2588	Jun 28, 2014 7:06:33 PM	00:09.58 B2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' F2 U2 R B2 L' U' R B' F2 R2 F D' U'
2587	Jun 28, 2014 7:04:56 PM	00:12.96 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 R F U' L D' U2 F L B' D2
2586	Jun 28, 2014 7:04:32 PM	00:13.43 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D R2 U2 F U R' L2 D' F R D2 B2 L' U
2585	Jun 28, 2014 7:03:50 PM	00:16.02 L2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U L2 U' R B F R' F2 R2 D' F2 U R' U
2584	Jun 28, 2014 7:03:09 PM	00:11.98 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 L U' L2 D L' F R D2 B' U'
2583	Jun 28, 2014 7:02:24 PM	00:11.37 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 R F' L U' F L' B R' F R D'
2582	Jun 28, 2014 7:02:00 PM	00:11.39 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' D2 B' L' F D' R' B' F L' D2
2581	Jun 28, 2014 7:01:38 PM	00:11.86 U R2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F R L B' D L2 B' R D' B D'
2580	Jun 28, 2014 7:01:04 PM	00:16.53 L2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 R L B
2579	Jun 28, 2014 7:00:04 PM	00:11.96 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 B D R' F' L D2 F R' B U2
2578	Jun 28, 2014 6:59:39 PM	00:12.06 D F2 D2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' L' F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R U B' U'
2577	Jun 28, 2014 6:59:12 PM	00:12.68 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U B2 R2 U R B2 F' D2 R U B D' U R2 U'
2576	Jun 28, 2014 6:58:48 PM	00:12.25 D2 F2 U R2 D' U' B2 D L2 F2 L' D' B2 R' B2 L2 B F D B'
2575	Jun 28, 2014 6:58:23 PM	00:12.87 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B L2 D R2 D2 R2 U' R B' L'
2574	Jun 28, 2014 6:58:00 PM	00:11.51 B2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' L2 D' F2 L' U F2 L' U2 F' D L' U'
2573	Jun 28, 2014 6:57:26 PM	00:10.57 U' B2 D' R2 D R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' B L' D R D F R' D R' L2
2572	Jun 28, 2014 6:57:04 PM	00:11.71 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 D' F2 U2 R D2 F2 D B F2 L U' R' F' U'
2571	Jun 28, 2014 6:56:41 PM	00:12.90 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B' R F2 R2 U' L F D L D2 U2
2570	Jun 28, 2014 6:56:16 PM	00:12.76 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R2 U B2 U2 B' L D2 L2 U R2 B' F2 R L U
2569	Jun 28, 2014 6:55:31 PM	00:11.47 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U F2 D L U2 B D' F2 L' D' L2 D2 R
2568	Jun 28, 2014 6:55:09 PM	00:11.29 L2 D R2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' B' D2 U' L B R' D2 F' D F' D2
2567	Jun 28, 2014 6:54:44 PM	00:11.23 D B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' L2 F2 U B' L' F' R B2 L2 D U2 F' D2 L
2566	Jun 28, 2014 6:54:14 PM	00:14.73 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D L R2 D2 F' U2 B L2 U B2 F2 D2
2565	Jun 28, 2014 6:53:41 PM	00:12.11 U R2 U B2 F2 D L2 D L2 B2 F2 R D L B D2 L D2 U B2 L' U
2564	Jun 28, 2014 6:53:15 PM	00:14.33 D2 B2 D F2 U B2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R D2 F' U R F2 L2 F' D2 B' U'
2563	Jun 28, 2014 6:52:42 PM	00:09.21 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U L2 U2 B R2 U L2 D' R F2 L F2 U' L'
2562	Jun 28, 2014 6:52:19 PM	00:11.33 R2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D F U2 B' L' D' F2 D' R' F' U
2561	Jun 28, 2014 6:50:55 PM	00:13.41 D' B2 U B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R' F L U2 F' L' U2 R' L' U2
2560	Jun 28, 2014 6:50:20 PM	00:12.07 F2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D F2 L2 D' U2 R D2 B F2 U' R' D' B F' D2
2559	Jun 28, 2014 6:49:52 PM	00:12.29 L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 F2 U2 R' B D L' U2 L B' D' F R' U'
2558	Jun 28, 2014 6:49:20 PM	00:12.28 L2 D2 B2 D U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R U2 L U F' U2 B L' F2 D2 U'
2557	Jun 28, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.14 D R2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F R2 L' U B L F2 R U L'
2556	Jun 28, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F R L2 U' F' L D R F2 L2 U'
2555	Jun 28, 2014 5:23:15 PM	00:13.72 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F' U L B F' R' L D' R D
2554	Jun 28, 2014 5:18:31 PM	00:12.84 B2 R2 L2 D F2 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' L D' R' B D' U2 B2 D2 L2 F
2553	Jun 28, 2014 5:18:01 PM	00:14.38 U L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 D F2 D' L2 B U' B F D L F2 R D2 B' U2
2552	Jun 28, 2014 5:17:38 PM	00:12.10 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R2 F U B2 R L' U B
2551	Jun 28, 2014 5:17:17 PM	00:11.91 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U2 R D' B R B' U2 L B' F D2 L2
2550	Jun 28, 2014 5:16:53 PM	00:12.39 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 B' L U2 B2 L' F2 D2 B' F D U2
2549	Jun 28, 2014 5:16:33 PM	00:10.05 U2 B2 U F2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U' L B2 U L2 U L' D R B' D U
2548	Jun 28, 2014 5:15:44 PM	00:13.22 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' F D F R' F2 U B2 F L2 D U
2547	Jun 28, 2014 5:15:03 PM	00:12.68 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F D' R2 B2 D2 B' R U2 L D2 F2
2546	Jun 28, 2014 5:14:34 PM	00:11.14 U2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 R B2 U' F D2 U' R2 B' R' F
2545	Jun 28, 2014 5:12:21 PM	00:10.04 U2 B2 R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' R U B' F L2 D' F' L B2 D'
2544	Jun 28, 2014 5:11:41 PM	00:12.21 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' R F' R F U' B' D' R2 L
2543	Jun 28, 2014 5:10:59 PM	00:13.93 F2 U2 R2 U R2 D' L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' D2 F R L2 B U' R U2 B' U2
2542	Jun 28, 2014 5:10:35 PM	00:13.24 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B' U' R F2 L2 F' U F' D2 U2
2541	Jun 28, 2014 5:10:10 PM	00:15.24 F2 D B2 D R2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L' B F D2 R L D' F L' F2 D2 U'
2540	Jun 28, 2014 5:09:30 PM	00:12.79 R2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U B' F L' F' R2 B2 R D L' D'
2539	Jun 28, 2014 5:09:09 PM	00:10.64 D F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B U2 R F' U2 F L' F2 L' D'
2538	Jun 28, 2014 5:08:40 PM	00:18.04 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 U' L2 U F' U' L2 B L2 B' F' R D L2
2537	Jun 28, 2014 5:06:19 PM	00:12.12 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F D' R' L F D2 F' D2 B' U
2536	Jun 28, 2014 5:05:57 PM	00:13.62 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F' R' U' L' F2 R' F' U2 L D' F'
2535	Jun 28, 2014 5:05:37 PM	00:11.54 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 U R U2 F' D' B' F2 U' L U R U'
2534	Jun 28, 2014 5:04:18 PM	00:13.77 U' R2 L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 D' U L D2 U2 F2 U' L' F' D U' B' U2
2533	Jun 28, 2014 5:03:24 PM	00:09.88 F2 U' R2 D F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L F' D' B L' F2 U L D2 L D
2532	Jun 28, 2014 5:03:00 PM	00:12.03 U' L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 F' D' R' U' R' F D'
2531	Jun 28, 2014 5:02:23 PM	00:12.20 B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L U' F' U' F' U2 R B2 F L2 U'
2530	Jun 28, 2014 5:01:31 PM	00:13.98 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 U L2 B U R B2 R' L F' D' F2 R'
2529	Jun 28, 2014 5:01:08 PM	00:13.03 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 D' F2 U' R' F' D U2 L F' U' R2 F2 D'
2528	Jun 28, 2014 5:00:26 PM	00:13.78 B2 D R2 D2 U' F2 D R2 F2 R2 B' U' L D2 R' U' R B' D2 F
2527	Jun 28, 2014 5:00:03 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 B L2 D' B2 R' D2 U' B F D2
2526	Jun 28, 2014 4:59:36 PM	00:13.45 B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D' U' L' F2 D L2 U B U
2525	Jun 28, 2014 4:59:07 PM	00:13.44 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 B R U L B' R2 F D2 R2 D'
2524	Jun 28, 2014 4:58:41 PM	00:13.33 D2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 L' U L' D2 U2 B' F2
2523	Jun 28, 2014 4:50:49 PM	00:09.13 B2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U F' L' U2 R' D L2 D2 R2 L2 F U
2522	Jun 28, 2014 4:50:23 PM	00:12.39 D U2 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 L' B2 F' R2 U' R' B' D' L' D' U
2521	Jun 28, 2014 4:49:57 PM	00:11.43 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 D' U B' L F2 D' F U F' R B
2520	Jun 28, 2014 4:49:08 PM	00:12.19 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U F' B2 U2 L' D F' U2 R' B L
2519	Jun 28, 2014 4:48:44 PM	00:14.15 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U' L' U L2 B D' L D2 U R D'
2518	Jun 28, 2014 4:46:49 PM	00:13.86 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 D U R2 B2 L' U' B2 D' U' B' L2 D' B U2
2517	Jun 28, 2014 4:46:26 PM	00:11.80 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' U' F2 U2 R' U2 F' D L B' F2 R' U' F
2516	Jun 28, 2014 4:41:39 PM	00:12.37 L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R L' U R2 L F2 D' F U' B
2515	Jun 28, 2014 4:41:19 PM	00:11.63 D2 R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 D F R' L B F2 D B2 R2 D' B' D
2514	Jun 28, 2014 4:40:52 PM	00:15.46 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F L F2 R U' L' B2 L B F L2
2513	Jun 28, 2014 4:39:30 PM	00:12.47 B2 L2 D U F2 L2 D F2 L B' D B2 U' B' R2 B' F' R' B' U'
2512	Jun 28, 2014 4:39:10 PM	00:08.70 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' U' F U R' U L' F' R2 D' B U2 F2
2511	Jun 28, 2014 4:38:33 PM	00:10.86 D' B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' B U2 R F2 R2 L' B D' R2 F D
2510	Jun 28, 2014 4:37:26 PM	00:10.89 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D U F' L D' R2 D' B D' R B2 U
2509	Jun 28, 2014 4:36:14 PM	00:11.75 B2 D L2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 B U' B' D' F' L D' U2 F L' U2
2508	Jun 28, 2014 3:26:05 PM	00:14.24 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 L B F2 U F' R F D B2 L2 U
2507	Jun 28, 2014 3:25:41 PM	00:13.79 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 R U' B' R U' L' F' L2 D' F' U2
2506	Jun 28, 2014 3:25:18 PM	00:10.66 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 U F D U2 L2 F R' U F2 D' L2 U2
2505	Jun 28, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:11.65 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B R' F D2 F2 D L D B' L2
2504	Jun 28, 2014 3:24:29 PM	00:13.07 U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U B2 U' L2 B2 L D U2 R F U B' R2 B' D2
2503	Jun 28, 2014 3:23:00 PM	00:11.10 U R2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D R B' L2 F2 D' U2 R' B' F' D' R'
2502	Jun 28, 2014 3:22:30 PM	00:11.87 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U L' F U' R F U L2 B2 U
2501	Jun 28, 2014 3:22:08 PM	00:11.69 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 U2 L' D' B' U2 F D'
2500	Jun 28, 2014 3:21:44 PM	00:12.48 U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' F D L' F2 U F2 D' R' U2 F2
2499	Jun 28, 2014 3:21:23 PM	00:11.14 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R' B' U' B U' F' D R U2 F'
2498	Jun 28, 2014 3:21:00 PM	00:13.02 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R' F2 R2 D U2 F U B D2 U'
2497	Jun 28, 2014 3:20:35 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U' F' R' D L' U' B R2 F2 U B' F'
2496	Jun 28, 2014 3:20:01 PM	00:12.56 U' L2 U F2 U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 B' L' B' U R F L2 U2 F2 L2 U'
2495	Jun 28, 2014 3:19:39 PM	00:12.38 L2 B2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' R B L2 U' R2 F U F' U' L'
2494	Jun 28, 2014 3:19:17 PM	00:11.35 U' B2 L2 B2 U R2 U F2 D' L2 D' L' B R' L B' R' D' U B F
2493	Jun 28, 2014 3:18:49 PM	00:12.92 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L' D' F2 R' L2 B F' L' D' U L'
2492	Jun 28, 2014 3:18:25 PM	00:14.85 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R B' R' F2 D' R' F L' B' R2 D2
2491	Jun 28, 2014 3:18:05 PM	00:09.95 U2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' R' F U2 F U2 L B' D' R'
2490	Jun 28, 2014 3:17:44 PM	00:10.81 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D U F' L D' B2 U' R' B D B D' U2
2489	Jun 28, 2014 3:17:23 PM	00:12.39 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R L F' R L2 F2 U' L' F R' D2
2488	Jun 28, 2014 3:16:51 PM	00:13.13 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' U F U' F2 R B U2 F' D U R
2487	Jun 28, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:12.69 U F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F D' U2 L' D2 F U' R' L D' U'
2486	Jun 28, 2014 3:16:06 PM	00:11.74 L2 U F2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' U' L' D' R2 F' L B' D' R L2
2485	Jun 28, 2014 3:15:41 PM	00:12.60 D' L2 U F2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U R D' L B2 D2 F R U' B' D'
2484	Jun 28, 2014 3:15:20 PM	00:10.87 R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 R' F R U2 R' B' L U2 R L2
2483	Jun 28, 2014 3:15:01 PM	00:10.36 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 L U' F L U F' R D2 U2
2482	Jun 28, 2014 3:14:34 PM	00:12.21 L2 U2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R D F2 D R B' D2 B' D' F' D2
2481	Jun 28, 2014 3:14:09 PM	00:12.99 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B' R B F2 D' B D' R U2 R U'
2480	Jun 28, 2014 3:13:45 PM	00:11.76 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U' L B D2 U2 F' D' L B' R' F2 U
2479	Jun 28, 2014 3:13:19 PM	00:12.92 F2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 R2 U R U B D U2 B' R2 B' F L U
2478	Jun 28, 2014 3:12:55 PM	00:13.12 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L F' L2 D' U2 B2 D' F2 L' D'
2477	Jun 28, 2014 3:12:28 PM	00:11.81 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' F D U' L2 F L F2 D R2
2476	Jun 28, 2014 3:12:09 PM	00:10.66 D2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 F2 D F R D' B L2 D' L2 F R' D
2475	Jun 28, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:12.52 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 F' L2 D U' R B D' R' L' F' U'
2474	Jun 28, 2014 3:11:19 PM	00:13.30 U2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' B F' D B' U R' D L' D2 L2 D'
2473	Jun 28, 2014 3:10:56 PM	00:13.00 U R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 U2 F D B U' R2 B' R F D' U2
2472	Jun 28, 2014 3:10:23 PM	00:12.88 U' L2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 D2 U' R B' L2 U' B D2 U' F2 D' R2 U2
2471	Jun 28, 2014 3:09:59 PM	00:12.94 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U' R B' F R' U' R' L' F' R2 U
2470	Jun 28, 2014 3:09:31 PM	00:11.55 L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L' D L' F' L' B' L B2 R' F L
2469	Jun 28, 2014 3:08:59 PM	00:13.67 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 F' L2 D U' R' F' D2 R D' B U
2468	Jun 28, 2014 3:08:34 PM	00:14.17 D2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L' B F D' F L' D' B' R2
2467	Jun 28, 2014 3:06:29 PM	00:09.52 R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 R B' D' B' F' L F R2 D B' D'
2466	Jun 28, 2014 2:43:08 PM	00:09.21 L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L U R' F2 D' L D' F L2 D2
2465	Jun 28, 2014 2:42:41 PM	00:12.56 U' F2 D R2 D L2 D' B2 D' U F2 R' B D' F2 L F D L F' U'
2464	Jun 28, 2014 2:42:19 PM	00:12.74 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F R' D' L2 F2 D2 U2 R L2 U
2463	Jun 28, 2014 2:41:54 PM	00:13.24 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U B' D F' R2 F' L D2 F D2 U2 R'
2462	Jun 28, 2014 2:41:14 PM	00:15.87 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 U' L2 D F B2 R L D2 B' U2 R2 F' U2
2461	Jun 28, 2014 2:40:49 PM	00:12.47 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' R F' R2 L F' R' B2 R F' D'
2460	Jun 28, 2014 2:40:25 PM	00:11.64 D2 F2 D B2 U R2 U2 L2 U B2 U B R2 U' F U' F2 D2 R U L
2459	Jun 28, 2014 2:40:00 PM	00:13.86 R2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D2 R' F L2 F U' B L B2 F L D
2458	Jun 28, 2014 2:39:36 PM	00:12.91 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U F L' D U2 L B U B R' L' U'
2457	Jun 28, 2014 2:38:13 PM	00:11.96 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U2 B' R' B2 U2 R B D' B' U2
2456	Jun 28, 2014 2:37:46 PM	00:14.23 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D U R2 D' F2 L' D2 B L' F D2 U R L2 D' U
2455	Jun 28, 2014 2:37:12 PM	00:13.92 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D L2 U F2 D F2 R D' F R' B D F L2 U'
2454	Jun 28, 2014 2:33:54 PM	00:13.22 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D' U' R' D F' U2 F' D' L U' F2 R D2
2453	Jun 28, 2014 2:33:01 PM	00:14.09 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D B2 U2 R B' L U' F R2 U L' F D2 U
2452	Jun 28, 2014 2:31:39 PM	00:09.95 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' F' L D' F2 U2 B' D U L2 F' R2
2451	Jun 28, 2014 2:31:17 PM	00:12.39 B2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 R B' L2 B U2 B D' R' L2 B D2
2450	Jun 28, 2014 2:30:42 PM	00:15.34 U L2 B2 U R2 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 F D B' L U2 F R2 L2 B2 D U
2449	Jun 28, 2014 2:29:37 PM	00:09.85 U2 R2 L2 U' R2 D R2 U B2 L2 U B D2 B' F' D2 L' B U' F' R2 U2
2448	Jun 28, 2014 2:29:13 PM	00:12.66 B2 L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 D U' B2 R2 F R2 L B' R L' U' R F D2 L'
2447	Jun 28, 2014 2:28:53 PM	00:10.61 D' F2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L' U2 R' B2 U' F' L' B' D B D2
2446	Jun 28, 2014 2:28:20 PM	00:13.42 D' R2 U2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 U F2 U L' U2 B R' L2 B R B D
2445	Jun 28, 2014 2:27:32 PM	00:13.62 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B2 D2 U' B2 U' R F' R' B L' U2 L2 U' L' D' U'
2444	Jun 28, 2014 2:26:37 PM	00:15.37 U R2 D R2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' L' D2 U2 F' U R' D F2 D2 R2 U'
2443	Jun 28, 2014 2:25:40 PM	00:11.85 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 D R F2 U' R' L B F' U' F2 R'
2442	Jun 28, 2014 2:25:13 PM	00:12.33 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 D' R2 L2 D2 R' F' U R' D' B2 R' U' R' F'
2441	Jun 28, 2014 2:23:57 PM	00:11.78 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' L D F' D U R2 B F U2 R
2440	Jun 28, 2014 2:23:18 PM	00:13.35 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' L D R' B F L' D' B L2 B' U'
2439	Jun 28, 2014 2:22:50 PM	00:09.82 B2 D B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 L' B' D2 L' B2 D R' U' R'
2438	Jun 28, 2014 2:22:26 PM	00:13.91 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U B U' L D B R' F2 U R' D2
2437	Jun 28, 2014 2:21:11 PM	00:12.91 D F2 U R2 L2 U R2 D' F2 R2 D' B' U R U L2 D' B' L B' R D
2436	Jun 28, 2014 2:20:47 PM	00:14.25 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 D L' F' U' B R L2 B2 R' L' D U
2435	Jun 28, 2014 2:20:22 PM	00:13.08 R2 D F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D B2 R U R' B' F' R D U R U'
2434	Jun 28, 2014 2:18:51 PM	00:13.58 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' R U2 R2 L' F' L' U' B2 R D' U'
2433	Jun 28, 2014 2:18:22 PM	00:13.98 L2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' F U2 B' D' B2 F U2 B' L B U'
2432	Jun 28, 2014 2:13:32 PM	00:11.51 D' U2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 L' F' U' L F L2 D' R' U B' U2
2431	Jun 28, 2014 2:10:37 PM	00:10.38 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R U L F' U' R U' F2 U' B
2430	Jun 28, 2014 2:04:57 PM	00:12.71 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 D L' F R' U' B L B2 U' L' F U'
2429	Jun 28, 2014 2:01:17 PM	00:10.30 B2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B' L2 U F' R' L' F2 D' F' L2 U2
2428	Jun 28, 2014 2:00:37 PM	00:12.17 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R D R2 B L' D2 U F' R2 B
2427	Jun 28, 2014 1:59:39 PM	00:11.49 B2 R2 B2 D R2 U L2 U' F2 D U B R' B2 R F' L' F R2 D' U2
2426	Jun 28, 2014 1:59:06 PM	00:13.70 F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R D' U2 L' B2 D B' F D' R U
2425	Jun 28, 2014 1:46:15 PM	00:11.24 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L' D B' U' F' D2 R' U B D U2
2424	Jun 28, 2014 1:45:11 PM	00:12.11 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R' L B' R2 B R' D2 F' R' U2
2423	Jun 28, 2014 1:44:45 PM	00:12.56 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U B F' D' R F2 U B' F2 R' U
2422	Jun 28, 2014 1:44:19 PM	00:14.26 R2 U F2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F R2 D' B' L D2 R2 D2 F' U2
2421	Jun 28, 2014 1:39:29 PM	00:10.96 L2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L' F2 L2 F' R D2 F' U2 B2 F' D'
2420	Jun 28, 2014 1:36:11 PM	00:11.69 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 F2 R U' F2 D' F' R' B F2 R' B2 D'
2419	Jun 28, 2014 1:35:31 PM	00:11.50 L2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 L U2 B' F' D' L D2 R' B2 F' D2
2418	Jun 28, 2014 1:34:25 PM	00:12.82 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L B' U2 F' U2 F D2 B2 R D'
2417	Jun 28, 2014 1:34:01 PM	00:13.29 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 L2 B2 L' F R D' B' U R U F L' U2
2416	Jun 28, 2014 1:33:34 PM	00:13.08 F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 B U' F R D' B F R' B2 F
2415	Jun 28, 2014 1:33:11 PM	00:12.87 U' F2 L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L D F' D2 R U' B' R B U'
2414	Jun 28, 2014 1:32:46 PM	00:13.25 R2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B L' F' R' U R U2 R D2 B2 U
2413	Jun 28, 2014 1:19:17 PM	00:12.23 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' U2 F2 D L F U R' B' F R' B2 D L2 U'
2412	Jun 28, 2014 1:12:58 PM	00:14.86 U L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F' U R2 L2 U' R' L' B2 F D U'
2411	Jun 28, 2014 1:12:37 PM	00:10.61 U' L2 U R2 D F2 D L2 U F2 D L' U' R B F L2 U2 L B' F2 D'
2410	Jun 28, 2014 1:12:16 PM	00:11.56 F2 U' L2 D R2 D2 R2 U B2 D L2 F L2 D' B R' F L' U L D2 U2
2409	Jun 28, 2014 1:11:52 PM	00:11.26 L2 D L2 D U F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R' U2 B' D2 F U R B R D' U
2408	Jun 28, 2014 1:11:25 PM	00:15.77 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 U R2 F' U R D2 F' L2 U'
2407	Jun 28, 2014 1:11:00 PM	00:13.81 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B R2 L B2 D F' R' U' R' L' U
2406	Jun 28, 2014 1:10:35 PM	00:11.44 D' B2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 B' R' D L' D U B D' U2 L U'
2405	Jun 28, 2014 1:10:10 PM	00:13.72 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' B D2 L' F D B U' B' F2 R' D2
2404	Jun 28, 2014 1:09:46 PM	00:11.11 B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' R' D' B' R' L' F U R B2 D2
2403	Jun 28, 2014 1:09:15 PM	00:13.68 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B' D' L' D2 F R2 B2 R D F
2402	Jun 28, 2014 1:08:49 PM	00:13.27 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 U' L' B' U R' B' L2 U' L' D F' U
2401	Jun 28, 2014 1:08:26 PM	00:13.24 U2 R2 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L' U' B' F' D' B' F' U' R F' U2
2400	Jun 28, 2014 1:08:03 PM	00:12.50 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' R2 U F D' R U L' B' D2 R' B' U2 R
2399	Jun 28, 2014 1:07:44 PM	00:09.81 L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U' F D B' R L U' L' D L2 B2
2398	Jun 28, 2014 1:07:14 PM	00:12.25 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' R2 B' D2 R' D F R U' R' D' B2 D'
2397	Jun 28, 2014 1:06:53 PM	00:12.56 R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 F U L F2 D' L2 F' L D2 R U'
2396	Jun 28, 2014 1:06:33 PM	00:11.82 U2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 B' R U' B' L2 D2 U R' B' R'
2395	Jun 28, 2014 1:06:09 PM	00:12.32 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' B L' U F U2 F R' L D' U2 L'
2394	Jun 28, 2014 1:05:45 PM	00:14.21 L2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B' L' D' B2 R' U F' L' F' U'
2393	Jun 28, 2014 1:05:22 PM	00:13.75 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 R B' L' F' R' U' L2 B' L B' U2
2392	Jun 28, 2014 1:04:50 PM	00:15.83 D2 L2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D R' F D L' F' R2 B D L F2 U
2391	Jun 28, 2014 1:04:29 PM	00:10.09 D' L2 D' B2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U R' B' R' B' F U F R U2 R2 U'
2390	Jun 28, 2014 1:03:52 PM	00:12.49 R2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 R' U' F2 D B2 D2 B F L2 D2
2389	Jun 28, 2014 1:03:28 PM	00:11.53 U' R2 F2 U B2 U L2 D U2 F2 D' F' L' U R' B2 L' D L D2 L2 U2
2388	Jun 28, 2014 1:03:04 PM	00:12.06 F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B' F2 U F2 R' L U2 F' L2 U'
2387	Jun 28, 2014 1:02:43 PM	00:09.63 R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' R F' D R2 F2 R2 F' L' B2 F' U
2386	Jun 28, 2014 1:02:00 PM	00:12.89 U2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U F2 D R2 U2 F' R U2 B' F2 L2 F2 R L2 D' U'
2385	Jun 28, 2014 1:01:27 PM	00:12.83 U L2 F2 U B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B R U2 R F' D R' B2 U2 F
2384	Jun 28, 2014 1:01:08 PM	00:10.02 R2 D2 R2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D U' L D' B F D' R' L' D F U2 L2
2383	Jun 28, 2014 1:00:45 PM	00:11.69 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R L U2 F' R U L U' B U2
2382	Jun 28, 2014 1:00:22 PM	00:12.14 B2 R2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F D' R' B' F2 R2 U2 F L D
2381	Jun 28, 2014 12:59:52 PM	00:14.68 D F2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 R' U' B' D' F2 R F L B2 D' U'
2380	Jun 28, 2014 12:59:27 PM	00:12.86 D R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U R U2 R D' L B R' U B2 L2 U'
2379	Jun 28, 2014 12:59:07 PM	00:09.90 U' F2 R2 D' U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B' R' F2 D2 L U L' D L' F' U2
2378	Jun 28, 2014 12:58:44 PM	00:12.83 B2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R2 U' R' L2 D' R2 U' L F'
2377	Jun 28, 2014 12:58:19 PM	00:14.58 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D' B L' D R2 F' U L D2 F R' L
2376	Jun 28, 2014 12:57:56 PM	00:12.34 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 U F2 R B' F R D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2
2375	Jun 28, 2014 12:57:33 PM	00:13.69 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 F L' D R F' D' B' D B2 R2 U
2374	Jun 28, 2014 12:57:09 PM	00:13.89 R2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D2 B' L U' L B2 F2 D2 U' L' D2
2373	Jun 28, 2014 12:56:44 PM	00:11.82 D R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 D U2 R U B D' B U2 L D2 R'
2372	Jun 28, 2014 12:56:24 PM	00:11.53 D R2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R D' B' U L2 F' D' R' D' L' U'
2371	Jun 28, 2014 12:56:03 PM	00:09.63 L2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D L B' U B R2 D L2 U2 R2
2370	Jun 28, 2014 12:55:43 PM	00:10.44 D F2 D' F2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 D R' F' D R' U2 B' L2 D2 R' B
2369	Jun 28, 2014 12:54:29 PM	00:13.46 F2 D F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 L' B' R2 D U R' B2 R F' L' U
2368	Jun 28, 2014 12:54:07 PM	00:12.33 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' R' U' R F2 L D B' D' U2 F'
2367	Jun 28, 2014 12:53:45 PM	00:11.20 D' U2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L D F R U' R U B R' U2
2366	Jun 28, 2014 12:53:23 PM	00:13.56 B2 D R2 D B2 D U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 R B' D' L D2 L' D2 F D U2
2365	Jun 28, 2014 12:53:04 PM	00:10.31 L2 U' F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 U F D2 U B2 L2 U2 R U F' D
2364	Jun 28, 2014 12:52:44 PM	00:12.20 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D L D2 B' D L2 F D2 U' B' U L'
2363	Jun 28, 2014 12:52:22 PM	00:12.24 U2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' R L U2 F' R' B2 R U R2 U2
2362	Jun 28, 2014 12:51:56 PM	00:15.09 F2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 R L' B' U' B F' U' L B
2361	Jun 28, 2014 12:51:32 PM	00:12.75 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 F' R' B' U' B L' F2 L D L'
2360	Jun 28, 2014 12:50:01 PM	00:10.69 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 L D B' D F2 U2 F L D R' U2
2359	Jun 28, 2014 12:12:13 PM	00:12.28 U B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U F B2 R B' L B R2 B2 L U
2358	Jun 28, 2014 11:47:08 AM	00:11.18 F2 U B2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 B' L2 U F' R F' R' B L D2 U'
2357	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:47 AM	00:10.32 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U B D B F D2 U2 F R L' B L2
2356	Jun 28, 2014 11:46:21 AM	00:12.34 B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 D' F2 U R' L F' U' B2 F2 R' L2 D U'
2355	Jun 28, 2014 11:45:58 AM	00:11.47 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' R' D U' B' R B2 U F U2 L2
2354	Jun 28, 2014 11:45:33 AM	00:12.71 D L2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D F L2 D' L U' L2 F R2 B2 F U'
2353	Jun 28, 2014 11:45:10 AM	00:13.96 B2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' R D' R2 F2 R U R2 F R
2352	Jun 28, 2014 11:43:15 AM	00:10.66 D L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L D' F U' R' B L' B2 L' U
2351	Jun 28, 2014 11:42:51 AM	00:13.57 D2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U2 F' L U' L U2 R2 L' F' D L' U
2350	Jun 28, 2014 11:42:29 AM	00:12.83 B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 B' F L' D B2 R' D' U' L' D
2349	Jun 28, 2014 11:42:06 AM	00:13.86 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 U B2 D' B2 U' R F R2 L F' D' B2 F2 D L'
2348	Jun 28, 2014 11:41:34 AM	00:14.96 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 U2 F L U L2 D2 B R' B2 F R U'
2347	Jun 28, 2014 11:41:09 AM	00:14.08 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' F L D L' D F2 U2 F' U L'
2346	Jun 28, 2014 11:40:37 AM	00:09.69 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D R2 L2 D2 F' D B L F L D2 U2 B2 D' U'
2345	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:56 AM	00:13.86 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' B R' B2 D2 U2 R U F2 L U2
2344	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:35 AM	00:12.22 R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' U' F R' D2 B D' F' D' L' F2 D U2
2343	Jun 28, 2014 11:39:13 AM	00:12.62 L2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R' L2 F2 D' B' D' L' B2 F2 L
2342	Jun 28, 2014 11:38:50 AM	00:14.58 U R2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 L' F2 D' U2 B' U' B' F L' D2 U'
2341	Jun 28, 2014 11:38:21 AM	00:16.49 U2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R U' F R' L' B' U' B R2 F2 U'
2340	Jun 28, 2014 11:37:55 AM	00:11.33 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' L' F' L D R2 D B2 F' D2
2339	Jun 28, 2014 11:37:07 AM	00:13.31 R2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D R F D2 R2 L2 B D R' B2 U'
2338	Jun 28, 2014 11:36:36 AM	00:12.14 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L' D B' L2 D' R L2 F' U R' U2
2337	Jun 28, 2014 11:36:13 AM	00:12.53 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U' R2 F U R2 L' F' U2 L' F2 R B'
2336	Jun 28, 2014 11:35:41 AM	00:13.70 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' U' R2 F2 U' B D2 R' L D2 F2 D R2 L D U'
2335	Jun 28, 2014 11:35:16 AM	00:11.74 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D2 L' D B D2 F' L' U2 R2 B' U'
2334	Jun 28, 2014 11:34:23 AM	00:16.67 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 U' B L D2 B' D' F L D2
2333	Jun 28, 2014 11:34:00 AM	00:10.60 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 D R' F' R' F L B' D' U' B L2
2332	Jun 28, 2014 11:33:28 AM	00:12.83 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F' B2 L D' U B L' D R F' U'
2331	Jun 28, 2014 11:33:06 AM	00:13.19 L2 U F2 D L2 U L2 F2 U F D' R U F' D' R' B' D' R2 U'
2330	Jun 28, 2014 11:32:46 AM	00:10.82 L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B2 R' F' L B D' B' U' R U L2
2329	Jun 28, 2014 11:32:19 AM	00:09.94 U2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D F U' R' U2 B U' F R D L' U
2328	Jun 28, 2014 11:31:54 AM	00:13.17 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U B L B2 U2 L2 F L2 D U' R U2
2327	Jun 28, 2014 11:31:28 AM	00:15.13 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B' F D F' U' L' U' F2 U' B'
2326	Jun 28, 2014 11:30:02 AM	00:10.46 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B' F D R L' F' L' U R' D' U2
2325	Jun 28, 2014 11:29:38 AM	00:10.61 U B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 L D' U2 L D2 F R B'
2324	Jun 28, 2014 11:29:18 AM	00:10.59 L2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U B2 D2 B2 R B' L D' L D' L' U B' F' U2
2323	Jun 28, 2014 11:28:55 AM	00:10.94 R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B D' U2 L' D2 U' B2 R B' L
2322	Jun 28, 2014 11:28:29 AM	00:17.85 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D U' R2 F' L D2 F' L U F2 D' R' L'
2321	Jun 28, 2014 11:27:57 AM	00:13.81 L2 U R2 L2 D L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F L D' U' R2 L2 B R2 B F2
2320	Jun 28, 2014 11:27:34 AM	00:12.17 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L2 D L2 B L D B R' L B F' R2 U B2
2319	Jun 28, 2014 11:27:12 AM	00:11.29 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 F R' U F' L B' L2 U R F'
2318	Jun 28, 2014 11:26:54 AM	00:10.51 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D2 R D' L2 B L B U R' B2 F' D2
2317	Jun 28, 2014 11:26:30 AM	00:11.23 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' L F' L D' F R2 U R
2316	Jun 28, 2014 11:26:09 AM	00:12.60 D' F2 U B2 R2 D R2 U B2 U2 F2 L U2 F L' U' B D B U2 R' F'
2315	Jun 28, 2014 11:25:44 AM	00:13.49 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 R' B D F2 L2 F' D' U F' L2 U
2314	Jun 28, 2014 11:25:21 AM	00:11.45 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F' L2 D L' B L' U F' U2 R' U
2313	Jun 28, 2014 11:24:59 AM	00:11.66 F2 D2 U L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' R' F' D U' B U2 F2 R' U F
2312	Jun 28, 2014 11:24:35 AM	00:12.29 R2 D R2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 D' F D2 R B L' U' R' F2 D2 F2
2311	Jun 28, 2014 11:24:11 AM	00:11.87 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U' B U R2 F2 R' D' R2 B L2 U
2310	Jun 28, 2014 11:23:47 AM	00:12.41 U' F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D' B' R2 F2 D2 R' B' D' L F' D2 L2
2309	Jun 28, 2014 11:23:25 AM	00:10.35 F2 U' L2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F' D' B D' L' B2 F' D U2 L
2308	Jun 28, 2014 11:23:02 AM	00:12.22 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' U B U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' D L2 U'
2307	Jun 28, 2014 11:22:03 AM	00:13.44 B2 U2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U L' D' B2 U L B' U2 L' U2
2306	Jun 28, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:10.60 D R2 D B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' F' U F D B L2 B2 L B2 F'
2305	Jun 28, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:13.16 D2 B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B D2 R' D' U2 F L2 D U2 B2 L'
2304	Jun 28, 2014 11:21:01 AM	00:09.79 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 U R2 B2 D F2 L B R U' F R' B L2 U L U'
2303	Jun 28, 2014 11:20:31 AM	00:10.21 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' L B' F D' R' F U2 L U2 R2
2302	Jun 28, 2014 11:20:10 AM	00:13.09 F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' R F' R2 D2 U' B D' B U' L' F
2301	Jun 28, 2014 11:19:48 AM	00:12.64 B2 U L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D R L2 U F' D' F D2 L' B2 R2
2300	Jun 28, 2014 11:19:25 AM	00:12.30 D2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U R2 U L B2 L' U2 B' R' U'
2299	Jun 28, 2014 11:18:52 AM	00:12.23 B2 D L2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 B' D2 L' B2 D2 L' F' D' U'
2298	Jun 28, 2014 11:18:19 AM	00:12.50 R2 U' B2 D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R' U B D' F2 R2 U' B2 D' B' R'
2297	Jun 28, 2014 11:17:57 AM	00:12.11 L2 D F2 D U2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L' U2 B R F D2 R F2 L U'
2296	Jun 28, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:13.82 U2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D R D' F2 L' F L' B' R' F2 L U'
2295	Jun 28, 2014 11:17:08 AM	00:11.83 B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D R2 L2 D' L D2 U L' B R D2 B' U2 R2 L
2294	Jun 28, 2014 11:16:20 AM	00:13.05 R2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R D' U2 R' B' U' F R F
2293	Jun 28, 2014 11:15:59 AM	00:12.65 U B2 R2 D B2 R2 D L2 U' R' B2 U2 B U L' F R' U2 L'
2292	Jun 28, 2014 11:15:39 AM	00:12.39 D2 L2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U' B2 U L D2 B R' L' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L' U
2291	Jun 28, 2014 11:15:01 AM	00:11.21 D2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R2 B' D' B D2 R D' L
2290	Jun 28, 2014 11:14:40 AM	00:10.92 R2 D' U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 F D B' D' U' L' D' F D'
2289	Jun 28, 2014 11:14:14 AM	00:13.00 F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U R2 U L2 U2 B' R B2 U' B' L F D L D
2288	Jun 28, 2014 11:13:54 AM	00:12.08 D U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 R' F2 U' B U2 L' D L2 B F U'
2287	Jun 28, 2014 11:13:25 AM	00:14.02 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' F L2 D' L' U F2 R2 B' R2 D U'
2286	Jun 28, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:13.70 B2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 D U' B' L D R B' L' F D L' D U2
2285	Jun 28, 2014 11:12:40 AM	00:12.01 L2 D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 U F2 L B L' F' U L B2 D2 R' U' R'
2284	Jun 28, 2014 11:12:15 AM	00:13.55 U L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U F2 D R2 F L U B' F' L2 D2 F2 R2 L' F'
2283	Jun 28, 2014 11:11:47 AM	00:14.53 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U' L U' B D' U L F U L' U
2282	Jun 28, 2014 11:11:20 AM	00:10.43 F2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D U2 R F U F' L' U B2 D' L2 F' U'
2281	Jun 28, 2014 11:10:56 AM	00:12.67 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U R' B' U F L D L F D2 F D'
2280	Jun 28, 2014 11:10:32 AM	00:12.01 D' F2 R2 L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D U' R B R U L F2 R' D B2 R
2279	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:59 AM	00:11.02 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 D2 L B U R L' B2 U2 B R2 L2 U'
2278	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:33 AM	00:13.57 L2 D R2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L B2 F L B' F2 U' L' U2 L'
2277	Jun 28, 2014 11:09:10 AM	00:13.44 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D U2 B L' U F' D' L' F2 R F'
2276	Jun 28, 2014 11:08:45 AM	00:11.52 F2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 D R2 B2 D B' U' B F' U2 L' D U2 R2 D F
2275	Jun 28, 2014 11:07:46 AM	00:12.46 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 D' B' D2 R' L' F L D' R F2 U'
2274	Jun 28, 2014 11:07:22 AM	00:13.81 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U' B2 U' B2 L' B' L2 D R U' L B' U L' U'
2273	Jun 28, 2014 11:06:57 AM	00:15.01 B2 U L2 D' U L2 U R2 U R2 U' L U' L2 D R2 U R F L B' U2
2272	Jun 28, 2014 11:06:28 AM	00:15.00 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 U F' D' U F' D U' L'
2271	Jun 28, 2014 11:06:05 AM	00:12.59 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U' R' F L2 F D B U2 L' F' D'
2270	Jun 28, 2014 11:04:19 AM	00:13.94 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 U2 B' R2 L' B2 R' F L2 U F D' U'
2269	Jun 28, 2014 11:03:59 AM	00:11.19 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 B' U2 L' D' B2 D F L' F2 L2 U'
2268	Jun 28, 2014 11:03:19 AM	00:13.19 D2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D F' L F' D B2 L2 D B U
2267	Jun 28, 2014 11:02:56 AM	00:10.08 R2 D' U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D L2 F' U L U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 U
2266	Jun 28, 2014 11:02:34 AM	00:09.04 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U B D' F' U F D' L' U' R L' U2
2265	Jun 28, 2014 11:02:06 AM	00:13.91 L2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 U' R L' B D R B F D' L2 D R
2264	Jun 28, 2014 11:01:42 AM	00:13.74 U R2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U R U' L' D2 U' B D' U2 L B U2
2263	Jun 28, 2014 11:01:20 AM	00:10.86 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' D2 F' U' R F' R B' U' F2
2262	Jun 28, 2014 11:00:16 AM	00:11.85 D' B2 D B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 D R L D' L U2 B F R2 D' L2 D
2261	Jun 28, 2014 10:58:09 AM	00:13.81 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B' U' R' F' L' D2 B2 D L U2
2260	Jun 28, 2014 10:57:47 AM	00:11.77 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 D F' D2 R' F U B' U L' D' B D
2259	Jun 28, 2014 10:57:22 AM	00:13.63 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R B' U F U R2 F' D F' L
2258	Jun 28, 2014 10:56:14 AM	00:12.00 U L2 D L2 U' B2 U R2 U B2 U2 B' D' U R2 F' L' D F' D2 L
2257	Jun 28, 2014 10:55:46 AM	00:15.82 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 F2 L' D2 B R B' R2 U L D2 R'
2256	Jun 28, 2014 10:55:25 AM	00:12.05 U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D2 F R D F' D2 B' U B' F D2 U2
2255	Jun 28, 2014 10:54:56 AM	00:11.75 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B D' R' B' F L2 F2 L U F D
2254	Jun 28, 2014 10:54:26 AM	00:12.00 F2 U2 F2 D F2 L2 U B2 U' F2 U2 R' D' F' L F' U2 F' R' B F2
2253	Jun 28, 2014 10:53:00 AM	00:12.83 D F2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L' U' F' D L2 B F L2 U' L'
2252	Jun 28, 2014 10:52:38 AM	00:12.36 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 R D L' F R2 L B' U2 F R2 D2
2251	Jun 28, 2014 10:52:11 AM	00:11.90 R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D L' R2 B2 U' L' B F D B R' U'
2250	Jun 27, 2014 11:41:07 PM	00:14.11 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 F' L F' D2 R2 U L' U F U2
2249	Jun 27, 2014 11:40:45 PM	00:12.31 B2 U F2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R' D2 U2 B L B R D' L' D' U'
2248	Jun 27, 2014 11:40:14 PM	00:14.28 F2 U F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 D' U F2 R' B' L D' B' R U B L'
2247	Jun 27, 2014 11:39:26 PM	00:11.09 D L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R' F' L2 F' L D' B R2 U' F2 D
2246	Jun 27, 2014 11:37:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L' U2 R2 F' D2 R' L D' F U' B'
2245	Jun 27, 2014 11:37:19 PM	00:14.72 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 U B2 U' F R2 D2 R' F' D' F2 R' L B
2244	Jun 27, 2014 11:36:17 PM	00:13.33 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L' D F2 R' D2 U2 B' F2 D' F'
2243	Jun 27, 2014 11:35:54 PM	00:11.87 D' L2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L F R2 B R' D' B' D2 B F2 U'
2242	Jun 27, 2014 11:35:11 PM	00:13.49 R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U L2 F' R2 L F' R L2 U2 F L U2
2241	Jun 27, 2014 11:34:22 PM	00:12.95 U' L2 D2 R2 U L2 U F2 D L2 U L U B R' D2 U2 B' U' B' R' U'
2240	Jun 27, 2014 11:33:51 PM	00:08.38 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 U B R2 L2 D2 B2 U' F L U R'
2239	Jun 27, 2014 11:33:25 PM	00:12.10 D F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R' B2 D2 F' L U' L B F' D2
2238	Jun 27, 2014 11:32:56 PM	00:12.57 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U F' L2 U' B R2 L' U F U F2 U'
2237	Jun 27, 2014 11:32:21 PM	00:13.97 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U' B L' F2 L2 F R D U2 F2 R' U2
2236	Jun 27, 2014 11:31:53 PM	00:16.31 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' D' U' L U F' D2 F D U
2235	Jun 27, 2014 11:31:04 PM	00:09.68 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' F U R2 U' B R2 U R D'
2234	Jun 27, 2014 11:30:41 PM	00:12.64 U F2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D R2 D2 F R L2 F2 U' L2 F D' U' B2
2233	Jun 27, 2014 11:29:57 PM	00:13.03 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 L' D B2 L U' F D2 F'
2232	Jun 27, 2014 11:29:33 PM	00:13.26 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U R D2 R2 F' U' B2 L2 B D2
2231	Jun 27, 2014 11:28:33 PM	00:14.16 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D2 R' B F' D' R2 B F L' F L'
2230	Jun 27, 2014 11:27:53 PM	00:12.24 L2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D' L' B2 L D' R F D L2 B' F'
2229	Jun 27, 2014 11:27:27 PM	00:11.82 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F R' F D2 B' R F' U2 B2 U2
2228	Jun 27, 2014 11:26:44 PM	00:13.73 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U R' B2 F U' B R' D U' F2 U2
2227	Jun 27, 2014 11:26:20 PM	00:13.92 B2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B D F' D L F' U2 B D' R2 U'
2226	Jun 27, 2014 11:25:59 PM	00:11.18 B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 F L2 B2 R' B' R2 U' F2 D L2 U'
2225	Jun 27, 2014 11:25:02 PM	00:10.49 F2 L2 U L2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 R U' F' D L' B U F' U' F U'
2224	Jun 27, 2014 11:24:19 PM	00:12.89 D U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U2 F' D U R' D F' L' U' F2 D'
2223	Jun 27, 2014 11:20:45 PM	00:12.47 B2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R F' U' F R2 F L F2 R U'
2222	Jun 27, 2014 11:20:17 PM	00:13.46 U F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B U2 F L' D B' R B U'
2221	Jun 27, 2014 11:19:51 PM	00:15.75 U2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F R F R2 U2 R' B2 D F R' U
2220	Jun 27, 2014 11:19:28 PM	00:11.22 B2 D' R2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 F2 D B L2 B' U' B L2 D' L B' F
2219	Jun 27, 2014 11:19:01 PM	00:12.01 L2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B' D U B2 R' U2 B L2 D2 U2
2218	Jun 27, 2014 11:18:35 PM	00:13.41 R2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U' R B D2 B2 R F2 L' F
2217	Jun 27, 2014 11:18:07 PM	00:12.19 D' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' B' U2 F2 L' F R' B R L D' U'
2216	Jun 27, 2014 11:17:44 PM	00:11.80 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L D' B2 R' B' F D2 R' U' L
2215	Jun 27, 2014 11:16:29 PM	00:12.41 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 F' R' B F' D2 R U' L' U2 L' U2
2214	Jun 27, 2014 11:16:05 PM	00:14.33 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' R2 D F D L D U2 R' U R2 L2 B' D
2213	Jun 27, 2014 11:15:06 PM	00:12.88 U F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F' L2 B2 R' U L' U B2 R D U2
2212	Jun 27, 2014 11:14:45 PM	00:11.23 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U L2 F' R2 D2 R L2 B L' U F L2 U2
2211	Jun 27, 2014 11:14:22 PM	00:12.13 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L F' D2 L' U' F2 U' B2 D2 R
2210	Jun 27, 2014 11:14:00 PM	00:11.97 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F' R D' U2 F D' R D' U' F L U'
2209	Jun 27, 2014 11:13:37 PM	00:11.88 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L' B2 R B' U R' F' R2 U2 L2
2208	Jun 27, 2014 11:12:51 PM	00:11.37 D B2 D2 F2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 L D F' R2 L2 D L' D2 R F2
2207	Jun 27, 2014 11:12:18 PM	00:13.83 R2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U B2 L' R2 B R2 L' U B' D' R L'
2206	Jun 27, 2014 11:11:49 PM	00:13.64 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U' L' U F2 R2 F R' L D2 B D' L'
2205	Jun 27, 2014 11:11:22 PM	00:11.61 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B' U B2 U F U R2 B' F U
2204	Jun 27, 2014 11:10:52 PM	00:15.30 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 U2 F' B2 R B U' F2 R' L B2 U L U2
2203	Jun 27, 2014 11:10:22 PM	00:09.74 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 B D' B U F D2 B' R B2 D U'
2202	Jun 27, 2014 11:09:54 PM	00:11.74 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U2 F' R2 B D B2 L' B L' B U2
2201	Jun 27, 2014 11:09:21 PM	00:11.35 L2 D2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D' U B' R' D' B' F L' U' F2 L2 B' D2
2200	Jun 27, 2014 11:08:52 PM	00:12.08 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 L D' B U2 R U' B2 F' L B' D2
2199	Jun 27, 2014 11:08:25 PM	00:12.61 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 B' D' F' R' L F2 D L F D2 U'
2198	Jun 27, 2014 11:07:55 PM	00:13.00 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 D L2 U' B2 R' U' B' R2 B' F' L B' D2 R2
2197	Jun 27, 2014 11:07:06 PM	00:13.57 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 D' L2 D L2 U R' F' L U B U2 B U' F D2 L
2196	Jun 27, 2014 11:06:43 PM	00:13.89 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U B2 D' B F R U' L D2 U F R' D'
2195	Jun 27, 2014 11:05:57 PM	00:12.34 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U' R D R B2 R' B' D2 R' B' F' D'
2194	Jun 27, 2014 11:03:22 PM	00:12.74 D' L2 D B2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' F2 U F' L' B L B2 L' U' F' R L' D'
2193	Jun 27, 2014 11:02:59 PM	00:12.23 B2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' F' U' L' F2 D U F R F2 U
2192	Jun 27, 2014 11:02:32 PM	00:12.66 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 U R' B U R2 U L2 B' D R' L U'
2191	Jun 27, 2014 11:01:58 PM	00:11.97 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 F' D2 R L' F U' L2 F L' D L'
2190	Jun 27, 2014 11:00:56 PM	00:13.44 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U F2 U B2 L F' U R' D' B2 D2 L' U2 R'
2189	Jun 27, 2014 11:00:24 PM	00:12.43 F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L' F' U R' U R2 U' B L2 F2
2188	Jun 27, 2014 10:57:51 PM	00:11.71 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' L' F2 U2 B' R' D' B2 D' L2 D2
2187	Jun 27, 2014 10:57:17 PM	00:13.41 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' L B' F' U' L' D U'
2186	Jun 27, 2014 10:56:52 PM	00:14.26 F2 R2 D' U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 F R L2 B L B' F' D2 B' U'
2185	Jun 27, 2014 10:56:28 PM	00:13.64 F2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 L F' D L' B D R2 U2 R2 L U'
2184	Jun 27, 2014 10:55:47 PM	00:13.19	+2	R2 D2 R2 D F2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' F L2 U' R2 B2 U L D' U'
2183	Jun 27, 2014 10:55:23 PM	00:12.48 L2 D' R2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' L2 D' U2 F' U'
2182	Jun 27, 2014 10:55:00 PM	00:13.01 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 F' R' L' F' U2 B R2 L B' R
2181	Jun 27, 2014 10:54:38 PM	00:10.77 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L' F2 R' U R2 D' R2 B' U F2 D2
2180	Jun 27, 2014 10:54:13 PM	00:12.99 B2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 F' D' B2 L' U2 L B F2 R2 D' L'
2179	Jun 27, 2014 10:53:52 PM	00:12.03 L2 U L2 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 L2 B D2 U' R D B L2 B' R2 D'
2178	Jun 27, 2014 10:53:14 PM	00:12.45 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D B F R D L2 F L U' B' D2 U2
2177	Jun 27, 2014 10:52:51 PM	00:12.26 D' R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 U L F2 U B F' R' F' U F2 L2 D
2176	Jun 27, 2014 10:52:21 PM	00:11.93 L2 D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 U R F U L' B' D B2 F' R2 D2 U
2175	Jun 27, 2014 10:51:57 PM	00:12.93 L2 D R2 U' B2 D F2 U' B2 D' B2 R F2 D2 F U' L' F D2 B2 R2 U2
2174	Jun 27, 2014 10:51:35 PM	00:11.72 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 F' U' L' F D F' U' B' U' F' U'
2173	Jun 27, 2014 10:51:10 PM	00:14.12 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 D' L' U' B' U2 L2 F2 D' B' L' F' D2
2172	Jun 27, 2014 10:50:44 PM	00:14.30 D' L2 D2 U R2 B2 D U' F2 U R' B' D F' L U' B' U R L2 U2
2171	Jun 27, 2014 10:50:22 PM	00:10.80 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B L2 U' F' D B2 R
2170	Jun 27, 2014 10:50:01 PM	00:09.32 F2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 D B L' F U2 R2 D R' D2 R2 B'
2169	Jun 27, 2014 10:49:39 PM	00:11.16 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' L2 U B R' L2 F2 U F' D2
2168	Jun 27, 2014 10:49:15 PM	00:12.27 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 D2 L' F' L2 B' D' U' B2 D2 U' L2
2167	Jun 27, 2014 10:48:29 PM	00:11.38 D2 L2 D F2 L2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 U' R' L2 F2 D F R2 U' B' F' U
2166	Jun 27, 2014 10:48:01 PM	00:10.95 D' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L F' R' U B' R2 B' R2 U
2165	Jun 27, 2014 10:47:35 PM	00:15.66 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D R F L D2 U B U R F D' U2
2164	Jun 27, 2014 10:47:05 PM	00:12.07 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L' D L2 F' R L' B2 F' D F2
2163	Jun 27, 2014 10:46:44 PM	00:10.61 U R2 D F2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F' R2 D2 U' R' D' U' R' D2 L2
2162	Jun 27, 2014 10:46:20 PM	00:14.30 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F' R F U' L F2 D2 B D U
2161	Jun 27, 2014 10:45:59 PM	00:11.41 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 D R' B2 L F' U' R L' D' R' U2
2160	Jun 27, 2014 10:45:36 PM	00:10.23 B2 L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L F D' U' B2 L F' L F L'
2159	Jun 27, 2014 10:45:12 PM	00:11.56 L2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U' L' F R' L B D U L' U2 F L'
2158	Jun 27, 2014 10:44:46 PM	00:13.93 U B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 L D2 R D' F2 R2 B F U B D2
2157	Jun 27, 2014 10:44:16 PM	00:14.57 D L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D' R' L2 F2 R D' B' L' B2 D2 U
2156	Jun 27, 2014 10:43:47 PM	00:13.67 U' B2 D' U2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B' D R' L B2 D L' U B2 R
2155	Jun 27, 2014 10:43:22 PM	00:12.82 F2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2 R' D' L2 U B' U' F2 L' U F R
2154	Jun 27, 2014 10:42:46 PM	00:12.92 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' D U' B D R2 F2 U2 L U'
2153	Jun 27, 2014 10:42:16 PM	00:11.70 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 U B L U2 L B' L' D' F L D'
2152	Jun 27, 2014 10:41:45 PM	00:11.09 R2 D' F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F2 R' B' R2 B' R2 D U2 B' U'
2151	Jun 27, 2014 10:41:07 PM	00:12.64 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B R L2 F' D' L2 D B D B
2150	Jun 27, 2014 10:40:34 PM	00:12.39 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 R L2 B D B2 R' F R F R U'
2149	Jun 27, 2014 10:39:50 PM	00:11.01 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U R' D2 F L2 U' B' R D R2 B' U'
2148	Jun 27, 2014 10:38:50 PM	00:11.46 R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U2 F R2 B R2 L' B' F' D F2 R2
2147	Jun 27, 2014 10:38:29 PM	00:11.22 U2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 D R' B D F' D U'
2146	Jun 27, 2014 10:37:59 PM	00:11.60 R2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' B' U R2 F U' L2 B L F2 R'
2145	Jun 27, 2014 10:35:41 PM	00:11.09 R2 D' F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L' D' B' D R' L' B' R' F' L' U
2144	Jun 27, 2014 10:34:48 PM	00:12.32 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U R2 U' F' D B U B' R F' U' R2 U
2143	Jun 27, 2014 10:34:19 PM	00:13.42 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' F L B2 R L' U B' F2 D2 U
2142	Jun 27, 2014 10:33:30 PM	00:12.12 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D F2 R' U R D2 F2 R' F L' D' R'
2141	Jun 27, 2014 10:32:17 PM	00:12.90 B2 U R2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 U' L' F L D' L U' B2
2140	Jun 27, 2014 10:31:56 PM	00:10.96 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 B R' F D F D2 R2 D R2 U'
2139	Jun 27, 2014 10:31:14 PM	00:13.53 R2 D L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U' R B2 F2 D F' U2 R' D B' F2 D'
2138	Jun 27, 2014 10:30:40 PM	00:14.99 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 L2 B U F2 L2 D' F R' F2 U R' D'
2137	Jun 27, 2014 10:30:08 PM	00:14.24 F2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 B' R U L D' B L D L U2
2136	Jun 27, 2014 10:29:35 PM	00:14.39 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B L U B2 D2 F' D' U L F2
2135	Jun 27, 2014 10:29:12 PM	00:11.87 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F D' F2 U L2 U2 R D2 U' L2
2134	Jun 27, 2014 10:28:47 PM	00:13.03 L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L F2 D R' B' F' L2 U L'
2133	Jun 27, 2014 10:27:55 PM	00:11.52 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' U' R' B2 F' R' U' F R L' B' L D2
2132	Jun 27, 2014 9:41:28 PM	00:11.66 F2 U F2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 D' R' D' R' B' F' D R' L' B2 L'
2131	Jun 27, 2014 9:41:04 PM	00:13.66 D2 R2 D U2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B' U2 B' R' D' R' B' D2 L F2 U
2130	Jun 27, 2014 9:40:41 PM	00:11.41 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U2 L F2 R B' D' L2 D2 L F' D'
2129	Jun 27, 2014 9:40:21 PM	00:11.33 D2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 U L B L' U F' L2 B' D'
2128	Jun 27, 2014 9:39:59 PM	00:12.70 R2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 B' L U2 F' U' R' D L B2 D' U'
2127	Jun 27, 2014 9:39:35 PM	00:13.60 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U B2 D F2 R2 U2 B' D F2 U2 L F R' B2 D2 L'
2126	Jun 27, 2014 9:39:08 PM	00:11.44 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' U L U' R B L' D' F R2
2125	Jun 27, 2014 9:38:47 PM	00:12.04 D F2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B' F' D' B' L B2 U' R L D' L2
2124	Jun 27, 2014 9:38:23 PM	00:12.97 U' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 R F' U' B' D' R B2 R2 U L'
2123	Jun 27, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.16 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D R2 U R' U' F' D R' D U2 F' U' B' D2
2122	Jun 27, 2014 9:37:34 PM	00:12.89 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 L D2 F' R B R2 B2 L F R U'
2121	Jun 27, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.98 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' D' F2 R B' L D' R' F D' U'
2120	Jun 27, 2014 9:36:49 PM	00:12.71 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 U' B2 R' D R D2 B R B2 U' B' F' R2
2119	Jun 27, 2014 9:36:23 PM	00:13.91 D F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 B L F U B F' R' F2 R' B' U'
2118	Jun 27, 2014 9:36:00 PM	00:14.24 D F2 D' U2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 U B' R2 F2 D' R' F D2 L' B L2 U2
2117	Jun 27, 2014 9:35:32 PM	00:13.63 F2 D2 R2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 F U' R D U' F' D' R' U
2116	Jun 27, 2014 9:35:08 PM	00:14.10 D' F2 D' U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F L2 U B' D2 L' D U' R L2
2115	Jun 27, 2014 9:34:46 PM	00:12.28 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B' D' F' R' U' L' D' R2 U F' L
2114	Jun 27, 2014 9:34:22 PM	00:13.24 D R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B' U B2 U R B' D F2 D' U2
2113	Jun 27, 2014 9:34:00 PM	00:11.36 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U R2 L2 F' L U2 R' B' D L' D B D2 U'
2112	Jun 27, 2014 9:33:23 PM	00:11.23 L2 D B2 U B2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D B' L2 B2 U' F L' D' F' U R2
2111	Jun 27, 2014 9:33:02 PM	00:11.26 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 B2 F2 R' D R2 F D U' R L B R2 U'
2110	Jun 27, 2014 9:32:39 PM	00:13.06 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U F2 D L2 U' L2 B' F' D' B2 U' R D R2 D U'
2109	Jun 27, 2014 9:32:15 PM	00:12.76 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D' U' R2 U' R B D B' L U2 R' D F2 R
2108	Jun 27, 2014 9:31:54 PM	00:11.92 U L2 U L2 D' L2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F U' R L' F2 L2 D' L' B' R U'
2107	Jun 27, 2014 9:31:21 PM	00:15.88 U F2 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F' L2 D' U R B' F2 R' F' D2 U2
2106	Jun 27, 2014 9:30:56 PM	00:11.72 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 U2 R D B L2 D' F' D2 U' R B2
2105	Jun 27, 2014 9:30:35 PM	00:11.03 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' U' L' D2 B' L D L U2 F2 D R2
2104	Jun 27, 2014 9:30:11 PM	00:13.28 D L2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' L R2 D2 U' R F2 L B' R F D'
2103	Jun 27, 2014 9:29:51 PM	00:11.67 R2 U2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 U L' F' D R' L2 B2 U' B2 F' R' F2
2102	Jun 27, 2014 9:29:26 PM	00:15.54 L2 D' R2 D U2 R2 D' B2 R2 L2 B D F L U B' L U' R' F
2101	Jun 27, 2014 9:29:06 PM	00:11.61 D' B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' L F2 D U' F2 U' F' R L'
2100	Jun 27, 2014 9:28:43 PM	00:12.69 L2 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D U B2 R2 F' L U2 F2 L' U' F2 L2 F D2
2099	Jun 27, 2014 9:28:20 PM	00:13.42 R2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' D B' U2 R B2 U' B' L D'
2098	Jun 27, 2014 9:27:56 PM	00:14.62 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 L D2 R' B' U' B R L F L2
2097	Jun 27, 2014 9:27:36 PM	00:11.08 U L2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' L2 B L2 U' L' B' F' D'
2096	Jun 27, 2014 9:27:13 PM	00:12.83 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R' B' F U L' B D' B F L'
2095	Jun 27, 2014 9:26:49 PM	00:10.65 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' F2 R F2 D' U R D2 R L'
2094	Jun 27, 2014 9:26:28 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U' R' L' D F R2 F D2 B2 R L'
2093	Jun 27, 2014 9:24:29 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 U' B2 U L' F D U' B2 R L2 F U R B
2092	Jun 27, 2014 9:23:29 PM	00:13.95 B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 U' R' B2 F2 L' F U' L2 F' D L D'
2091	Jun 27, 2014 9:23:06 PM	00:10.74 L2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D U2 L2 U F R2 B2 D B2 D' B L F' L2
2090	Jun 27, 2014 9:22:33 PM	00:15.63 D' R2 U B2 R2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 F2 L B R' F2 R' U L2 D U' R2 U'
2089	Jun 27, 2014 9:22:10 PM	00:13.57 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B' L U' B2 F R' U' F2 U2 R'
2088	Jun 27, 2014 9:21:49 PM	00:10.87 F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 D2 R2 F' R' U2 L' U F2 L' D' F D
2087	Jun 27, 2014 9:21:15 PM	00:10.21 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 B2 U L2 F2 D L' F' D2 B' D F2 R2 F' U B U2
2086	Jun 27, 2014 9:20:52 PM	00:11.20 B2 U R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 R' U F U' L U' L2 D L' D2 U2
2085	Jun 27, 2014 9:20:25 PM	00:13.08 F2 U' L2 U B2 U R2 B2 L2 U L D2 L2 D' B' R' D' U2 F' R D2
2084	Jun 27, 2014 9:19:58 PM	00:13.62 D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 D B2 R' D B' D' U' F D R L' B' D2 U'
2083	Jun 27, 2014 9:19:38 PM	00:10.89 R2 U R2 U' B2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 B L' F' R F U' L F' D' B U
2082	Jun 27, 2014 9:19:13 PM	00:12.31 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 L U' B' L F2 D' R2 B' U' B
2081	Jun 27, 2014 9:18:51 PM	00:13.35 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F' U' B U' F' L' F2 R2 L2 D' U
2080	Jun 27, 2014 9:18:25 PM	00:12.84 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' B' F2 D U R B2 L' U B' D U'
2079	Jun 27, 2014 9:18:01 PM	00:13.04 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 U L U B U L2 B2 U2 R U'
2078	Jun 27, 2014 9:17:38 PM	00:12.07 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 L U B D' U2 R2 F2 U' L D2 U2
2077	Jun 27, 2014 9:17:15 PM	00:13.12 U F2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B D2 R U2 R B' L U' R' L'
2076	Jun 27, 2014 9:16:52 PM	00:12.67 D2 B2 F2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 R2 B2 L' U B' L' B U L2 B' L' D2 U2
2075	Jun 27, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:11.99 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U' L' U2 B L U2 F D' L F U
2074	Jun 27, 2014 9:16:09 PM	00:10.66 B2 U' B2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B' U F L' D' U2 R F D2 B D2
2073	Jun 27, 2014 9:15:44 PM	00:14.11 R2 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' L B' D2 F' U2 B' D' F2 U L' U'
2072	Jun 27, 2014 9:15:17 PM	00:14.09 L2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 D' L' B F2 L2 D F' D' B2 U2 L' U'
2071	Jun 27, 2014 9:14:52 PM	00:12.09 R2 D' F2 L2 D' U' L2 U' B2 F2 U' B L' U' R' F2 U' L D2 F' R' U2
2070	Jun 27, 2014 9:14:12 PM	00:11.90 D' L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D U2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' R' B' U R U R2 F2 U'
2069	Jun 27, 2014 9:13:38 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 U' R' L2 U' F R U' R U L2 F
2068	Jun 27, 2014 9:05:17 PM	00:11.67 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U B2 L' F U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 F L2
2067	Jun 27, 2014 9:04:52 PM	00:14.25 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 B2 U B' R F D2 R' F' R2 L2 U L' U2
2066	Jun 27, 2014 9:04:29 PM	00:12.43 U B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' R2 F' L B' R L B2 D' U2 B D U2
2065	Jun 27, 2014 9:04:03 PM	00:12.69 D B2 D2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 F U R2 B2 R F2 D2
2064	Jun 27, 2014 9:03:38 PM	00:13.91 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 U' R' L2 U' B' R L' F U'
2063	Jun 27, 2014 8:54:02 PM	00:11.73 B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L' F' U2 R L' F D B U' F2 L'
2062	Jun 27, 2014 8:53:40 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D' B2 R U2 B D2 R' U L' B' R2 D' R'
2061	Jun 27, 2014 8:53:15 PM	00:14.19 U2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B R F2 D2 B D' R' U L2 B
2060	Jun 27, 2014 8:52:52 PM	00:12.03 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B' F R L2 D R2 D R F' D'
2059	Jun 27, 2014 8:52:28 PM	00:12.22 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' B2 D B D' U' L2 D L' B2 R' U B2
2058	Jun 27, 2014 8:52:03 PM	00:11.17 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B L U' R2 B' L U' B' R' L2 D'
2057	Jun 27, 2014 8:51:42 PM	00:12.89 D B2 U' R2 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 B D' B2 D2 F' D2 U B2 R D2 L2
2056	Jun 27, 2014 8:51:18 PM	00:11.23 B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D2 F' R B2 D L2 F2 R2 F' D2 R' D'
2055	Jun 27, 2014 8:50:50 PM	00:13.32 R2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U L2 D2 B U2 R F' U2 L2 D F U' B R
2054	Jun 27, 2014 8:49:50 PM	00:12.99 D' B2 U B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D' F2 R' L' U' R' B' U B' D' L F L
2053	Jun 27, 2014 8:49:11 PM	00:13.71 U' R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 D' U' L F' L2 U F' R2 L' F' R' D2 U'
2052	Jun 27, 2014 8:47:56 PM	00:12.84 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 F L2 U R F2 L' F' R U R' L'
2051	Jun 27, 2014 8:47:33 PM	00:12.23 U' B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' U' L2 U R' L' F' R D' F' D' F' U' R D'
2050	Jun 27, 2014 8:47:13 PM	00:10.26 B2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R U' F L2 D' R2 B2 F2 R' D'
2049	Jun 27, 2014 7:53:19 PM	00:13.85 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 B' D U F D2 R' U R F L2 D'
2048	Jun 27, 2014 7:50:54 PM	00:10.90 B2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 D B2 R2 D' F2 R B F' R2 F' D' L F2 U' L2 U'
2047	Jun 27, 2014 7:50:31 PM	00:12.11 B2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D F' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' R D2 B2 D2 U'
2046	Jun 27, 2014 7:06:36 PM	00:12.07 U R2 U' L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F' L U F' L2 F R U B L2
2045	Jun 27, 2014 7:06:14 PM	00:10.75 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U F2 U B2 D' B' L U R' D' L2 D' U B' D
2044	Jun 27, 2014 7:05:41 PM	00:13.15 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 F U2 L F R F U B R' L U
2043	Jun 27, 2014 7:05:18 PM	00:13.55 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 R U' F' R2 B L' U F2 R L2
2042	Jun 27, 2014 7:04:55 PM	00:11.59 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' B2 L D B' R' D2 U' L'
2041	Jun 27, 2014 7:04:27 PM	00:12.52 B2 R2 D L2 U R2 D L2 U2 L2 U F' U' R L F2 U' R F2 R L2 U'
2040	Jun 27, 2014 6:58:08 PM	00:11.61 D' R2 D L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' F D L D' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2
2039	Jun 27, 2014 6:57:42 PM	00:15.74 B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' U R2 U' F2 U L' D' U2 R' F' U2 B D2 U R2 U
2038	Jun 27, 2014 6:57:21 PM	00:12.01 U F2 L2 D L2 D F2 U L2 F2 U2 B R D L D U' B R' L2 U2 R'
2037	Jun 27, 2014 6:57:02 PM	00:09.52 B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B R' U' F U2 R' D2 U' F2 D' U'
2036	Jun 27, 2014 6:55:39 PM	00:13.65 D2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U' L B F U2 L B' U F' D U
2035	Jun 27, 2014 6:55:12 PM	00:12.45 D F2 D U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 D U' R' B' F' L D2 F2 L D2 U' L'
2034	Jun 27, 2014 6:54:30 PM	00:13.87 F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U F2 U B' L' F2 D2 B2 U' B' L' D F' R'
2033	Jun 27, 2014 6:54:07 PM	00:11.75 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 U' F R L D' R F2 R D' F' R2 F'
2032	Jun 27, 2014 6:53:48 PM	00:09.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U' B' U2 L D' B U' B2 F R B2 L2
2031	Jun 27, 2014 6:52:54 PM	00:13.85 B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 L U2 L2 B R L2 D2 U B2 D' U'
2030	Jun 27, 2014 6:51:31 PM	00:13.14 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B' U' B2 F' R' L' U R B2 D'
2029	Jun 27, 2014 6:51:11 PM	00:11.21 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B' R U2 R2 L B2 D2 F R
2028	Jun 27, 2014 6:50:10 PM	00:12.50 U' F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B' U' L2 U' B' R2 D2 F R' U
2027	Jun 27, 2014 6:49:46 PM	00:13.82 B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U B' D' R' F2 R B2 F' R B' F2 U2
2026	Jun 27, 2014 6:48:42 PM	00:13.08 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L B' F2 R2 L' D' R L' B2 D2 U'
2025	Jun 27, 2014 6:48:21 PM	00:11.31 U' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R2 D2 L2 B L2 U' L2 U2 R B2 F2 D R' D2
2024	Jun 27, 2014 6:46:10 PM	00:13.83 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 U B2 U' R D' R2 B' U2 F D U' F R2 U
2023	Jun 27, 2014 6:45:49 PM	00:11.80 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U L' F' R L' F D2 U2 F' U R'
2022	Jun 27, 2014 6:44:53 PM	00:13.50 U L2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R B' U' F2 D' F L2 U2 F2 U2
2021	Jun 27, 2014 6:44:29 PM	00:12.47 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' R' B' D U' F2 D R F' D2
2020	Jun 27, 2014 6:43:59 PM	00:14.12 D U F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B' F' D' R B' D2 B' U' R' F2 U'
2019	Jun 27, 2014 6:43:19 PM	00:11.70 B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 F' R' U L F' R2 U' F' U' B' D'
2018	Jun 27, 2014 6:41:46 PM	00:14.27 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' R D' R2 L' D' B' U' L' U2
2017	Jun 27, 2014 6:41:24 PM	00:11.11 L2 D B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D F' D2 L U2 B' L D2 U' F2 L
2016	Jun 27, 2014 6:41:02 PM	00:12.91 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 L' B' U' L B R' B F' R2 D2
2015	Jun 27, 2014 6:40:37 PM	00:15.18 D' U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 B U' F' R' B' U F R U R
2014	Jun 27, 2014 6:30:30 PM	00:13.04 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U B' R' L D B R D2 B' F2 U2 L
2013	Jun 27, 2014 6:22:23 PM	00:12.20 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 U F' U2 R D L' D2 B U2 R2 U'
2012	Jun 27, 2014 6:21:55 PM	00:12.31 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B2 R D' B' L' U B2 F' D L' F R2
2011	Jun 27, 2014 6:21:24 PM	00:11.26 D B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 R' D' U2 F' L' D' R L U B2 U2
2010	Jun 27, 2014 6:21:04 PM	00:10.18 B2 U R2 D B2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U F' L B2 R' D R2 B L2 F R' U2
2009	Jun 27, 2014 6:20:24 PM	00:11.53 B2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R2 D B R B' R2 B R2 F2 L' U B D'
2008	Jun 27, 2014 6:05:24 PM	00:12.92 U' F2 D R2 D L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' F R B D' B U2 L2 D' R2 D'
2007	Jun 27, 2014 6:03:07 PM	00:12.07 U R2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 D L2 D' F' L2 D R' U2 F R' B L' U
2006	Jun 27, 2014 6:02:42 PM	00:10.92 D2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B R' B R2 B' L' B2 L2 D R2 U2
2005	Jun 27, 2014 6:02:15 PM	00:13.57 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D B' R' B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F'
2004	Jun 27, 2014 6:00:06 PM	00:10.62 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U B2 R' B2 R2 U2 F L D2 R D R2 U'
2003	Jun 27, 2014 5:59:43 PM	00:12.59 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 F' L B' F2 R D' B D B F2 U
2002	Jun 27, 2014 5:59:08 PM	00:12.68 B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U F' R' B D2 B R2 D' B' U2 B2 U'
2001	Jun 27, 2014 5:57:52 PM	00:11.36 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L D F' U2 L2 B' U R' F' L' D2
2000	Jun 26, 2014 11:55:28 PM	00:11.58 R2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L F2 D L' F2 R2 B' D R2 U'
1999	Jun 26, 2014 11:55:00 PM	00:12.95 D' L2 U R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 D U' F D2 U F' R B D2 R2 L U2 L
1998	Jun 26, 2014 11:54:37 PM	00:14.04 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' D' L2 B' D' F2 R B R2 L
1997	Jun 26, 2014 11:54:13 PM	00:13.52 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 B R' B2 R' F2 R2 B R U' L' D'
1996	Jun 26, 2014 11:53:48 PM	00:11.43 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D' U B2 D' L' B' L2 B' L2 U2 F D' L F L'
1995	Jun 26, 2014 11:53:24 PM	00:11.98 U' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 B F' U R2 L' F' D L B L U'
1994	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:58 PM	00:13.17 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 F' R L U L' D' R B R B
1993	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:39 PM	00:11.16 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' U' R2 L2 F2 L D2 R B L' B2 L D F' D' U'
1992	Jun 26, 2014 11:52:15 PM	00:12.85 B2 L2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' F2 D' B F' L U' F' R' D F2 D2 L U
1991	Jun 26, 2014 11:51:09 PM	00:09.73 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 D2 R2 D' R' B2 R F R B2 F D2 B
1990	Jun 26, 2014 11:50:48 PM	00:12.23 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L D R L2 D2 F' R2 B L2
1989	Jun 26, 2014 11:50:25 PM	00:10.52 U2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 R' D2 B L B U R D U' R'
1988	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:58 PM	00:16.21 B2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U L B L' F2 L' U' L2 F R' B'
1987	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:36 PM	00:12.68 B2 D U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F' D F R' D2 F' R' L' B' U
1986	Jun 26, 2014 11:49:13 PM	00:14.26 D F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 F' R2 U R' D' U' L2 B2 L U'
1985	Jun 26, 2014 11:48:51 PM	00:11.57 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R F' D2 R' D B2 U F2 D
1984	Jun 26, 2014 11:48:30 PM	00:10.66 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F R B D B F' U F' R D' U
1983	Jun 26, 2014 11:47:16 PM	00:14.74 F2 R2 D L2 F2 D' B2 D' U B2 R' B2 R D' L U2 R' U B F' D'
1982	Jun 26, 2014 11:46:31 PM	00:09.78 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 L F2 D U' F U2 L2 F2
1981	Jun 26, 2014 11:45:28 PM	00:12.29 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R' D R U L F' D' U' L F' D'
1980	Jun 26, 2014 11:45:05 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 U' R' D B' F' D F' D U'
1979	Jun 26, 2014 11:43:42 PM	00:14.42 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U B2 L D' B2 R D' F R2 D2
1978	Jun 26, 2014 11:43:22 PM	00:11.26 B2 D F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U B R' U R' L2 B L B' F2 R
1977	Jun 26, 2014 11:42:59 PM	00:12.37 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 U2 F U' B F L U F R' D2 U L'
1976	Jun 26, 2014 11:41:42 PM	00:12.77 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F' R L' F U2 F R B' D R2
1975	Jun 26, 2014 11:41:20 PM	00:12.21 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D F' B2 R U' B2 R L2 U R2 D
1974	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:56 PM	00:14.63 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 F' R' U2 B' L' B2 L D R2 L' U2
1973	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:26 PM	00:15.07 D2 F2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 U L F' R' L' F2 U2 R D' B' F'
1972	Jun 26, 2014 11:40:00 PM	00:14.18 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B D U B R L D' L' U2 B' U'
1971	Jun 26, 2014 11:39:17 PM	00:14.24 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 B L' F R L' D L2 D' F D' U'
1970	Jun 26, 2014 11:38:53 PM	00:12.31 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R U2 L' D2 B' U2 F' U F2 L'
1969	Jun 26, 2014 11:38:09 PM	00:13.21 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L D2 B' R U2 B F D2 L' U'
1968	Jun 26, 2014 11:37:43 PM	00:12.44 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 L U' F' D R' B2 F R B2 D2 U
1967	Jun 26, 2014 11:37:17 PM	00:12.81 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 L' U F' R B2 U' L' B F D2 F2 U'
1966	Jun 26, 2014 11:36:51 PM	00:12.62 U' L2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D F2 D U' R' B' U2 F2 U B' F U2 F' U2
1965	Jun 26, 2014 11:36:16 PM	00:11.92 B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' L2 D' R B' D2 B2 R2 U' R' L B
1964	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:45 PM	00:14.27 U B2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 B D' R' L2 D2 U' F' L' F D'
1963	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:23 PM	00:09.85 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U F L' F R' B' D L F' R' B2
1962	Jun 26, 2014 11:35:04 PM	00:09.58 R2 B2 D U R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U' F' L U L2 B2 F R F' R' L2 D'
1961	Jun 26, 2014 11:33:45 PM	00:14.36 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L B' F' L' B2 U B' R' D' F
1960	Jun 26, 2014 11:33:24 PM	00:10.61 L2 U L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R B' F D' B2 L' B L F' L2
1959	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:50 PM	00:11.85 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U F' L2 F L' D B' D' R U'
1958	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:24 PM	00:14.35 U' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D L2 U' L' D B' U L' B L B' R' F'
1957	Jun 26, 2014 11:32:00 PM	00:16.17 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B U F' R B U L2 U' F'
1956	Jun 26, 2014 11:31:36 PM	00:13.96 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' L F R' U2 B L2 D' L' F2 U
1955	Jun 26, 2014 11:31:17 PM	00:10.14 U2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U B2 R D R2 F R' B2 R2 B R
1954	Jun 26, 2014 11:30:56 PM	00:12.54 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 U' L2 F L2 D2 B' L' U2
1953	Jun 26, 2014 11:23:04 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D U' B' L D2 B' U' F' R' U R' D'
1952	Jun 26, 2014 11:22:41 PM	00:13.74 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 U B R' F2 D R2 L' B2 U2 F R' L'
1951	Jun 26, 2014 11:22:12 PM	00:13.73 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B' U' R L' D2 F2 R2 B' D R2 U2
1950	Jun 26, 2014 11:21:38 PM	00:12.17 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D2 L' F U' L D F' L B' D2
1949	Jun 26, 2014 11:21:15 PM	00:11.87 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R U' B' D
1948	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:51 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U F2 D B' U F U F' D2 L F' R' L
1947	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:28 PM	00:13.02 R2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U R2 F' L2 U2 R' D' L F U' F2 D U2
1946	Jun 26, 2014 11:20:04 PM	00:13.91 D L2 U' B2 D2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L F2 L B' D R' U2 L' B R U
1945	Jun 26, 2014 11:19:42 PM	00:09.10 D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 U L' F' D L2 U' B2 U' F L D
1944	Jun 26, 2014 11:19:22 PM	00:10.21 D2 B2 D L2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B D' U' L' F L B D2 B2 L U'
1943	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:55 PM	00:12.64 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' U2 L' B L' D' U' L F U' L
1942	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:32 PM	00:10.75 R2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D F' R L2 D' B' F2 U' L U' B2 L2
1941	Jun 26, 2014 11:16:08 PM	00:13.20 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 D' B' F2 D' U' B R F' U
1940	Jun 26, 2014 11:14:52 PM	00:12.98 R2 B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 U F2 D2 L' B D2 L B2 F L2 U' F' L2 U'
1939	Jun 26, 2014 11:14:26 PM	00:13.90 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U2 B' R D' R L2 D2 L F R' B
1938	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:59 PM	00:13.11 L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U L2 U L2 D' R F' U B' R D2 U F' U' L
1937	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:36 PM	00:14.55 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D2 B' R' U2 R U R2 B L2 U'
1936	Jun 26, 2014 11:13:08 PM	00:11.76 R2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L B' R L B' F D2 B D' R L2
1935	Jun 26, 2014 11:12:48 PM	00:11.32 D R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 D B' U' B D U2 B' R' U' B2 D'
1934	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:53 PM	00:12.71 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F2 L F R2 U2 R' U2 R B' L
1933	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:31 PM	00:10.37 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 U' L2 U' L D L2 B' D B' L' U' R2 B
1932	Jun 26, 2014 11:08:05 PM	00:16.47 D' L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R F R2 L' D' L2 F' U B D
1931	Jun 26, 2014 11:07:42 PM	00:12.98 R2 F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 F L' D' L B' F' L2 D B' R' L'
1930	Jun 26, 2014 11:07:18 PM	00:14.09 B2 L2 U B2 U F2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 F R L F' R2 B R2 B D' L'
1929	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:55 PM	00:09.42 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F D U L2 F' R' D R2 B2 L' U'
1928	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:33 PM	00:10.36 U' F2 D L2 D F2 U' L2 U F L F2 D L D' U2 F' R2 D
1927	Jun 26, 2014 10:57:10 PM	00:14.77 F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' U2 F2 R B2 F2 L' D' B2
1926	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:48 PM	00:11.18 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 L' R2 U2 R D' B' D' L' U
1925	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:28 PM	00:08.65 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 B' L D' F R' F2 D' B' L2 F D
1924	Jun 26, 2014 10:56:03 PM	00:14.06 F2 R2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 U R L' U F' L B' U' B R2 L'
1923	Jun 26, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:15.08 L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 U B2 R2 F' R D F R2 L2 D' B U2 F'
1922	Jun 26, 2014 10:55:11 PM	00:11.94 D L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D2 R' D' F D2 U2 R U' R B' R
1921	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:52 PM	00:10.81 L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 L2 U R U' L2 D' B D L B' F L2 U2
1920	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:30 PM	00:09.87 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U L2 F2 R L' B2 D' R' L2 B U' L2 D2 U'
1919	Jun 26, 2014 10:54:00 PM	00:14.74 B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D U2 L2 B2 D R B R' D2 U L2 F' L D'
1918	Jun 26, 2014 10:53:37 PM	00:13.84 L2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 B D U2 B' D2 R' F2 L' F' D U
1917	Jun 26, 2014 10:53:13 PM	00:12.66 B2 D2 B2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U2 R2 D' R L' B' L B2 R' D L' F' R2 U'
1916	Jun 26, 2014 10:52:46 PM	00:15.02 L2 D L2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U' B2 U R L' U F R L D U R2 L
1915	Jun 26, 2014 10:51:40 PM	00:11.52 D2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F R' F' D U' F L D B' R D2
1914	Jun 26, 2014 10:51:14 PM	00:12.40 F2 U F2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' D F L U' L' B U' R2 U
1913	Jun 26, 2014 10:50:53 PM	00:11.92 U F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D B2 L2 F R' D U B2 L B2 L U2 B'
1912	Jun 26, 2014 10:49:56 PM	00:10.93 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D' F U L' U2 R' U' B' U F D
1911	Jun 26, 2014 10:49:21 PM	00:13.23 D L2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 B' D L' D L F2 L' U2 R
1910	Jun 26, 2014 10:48:48 PM	00:10.31 R2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2 L' F' L' F D U'
1909	Jun 26, 2014 10:48:09 PM	00:15.29 U2 L2 U F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' B2 R2 F R2 U2 F' R D U' F' L'
1908	Jun 26, 2014 10:47:46 PM	00:11.31 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 D B F' L' U' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 L'
1907	Jun 26, 2014 10:46:45 PM	00:12.90 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U R2 F2 D' R' B' R' D2 R' B' L2 U2 B2 U'
1906	Jun 26, 2014 10:45:54 PM	00:12.20 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F' U B2 U B' R2 D R' F' D' U2
1905	Jun 26, 2014 10:44:53 PM	00:11.51 B2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 R' F L' F2 D U' F' R2 L2 B'
1904	Jun 26, 2014 10:44:03 PM	00:13.13 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U B' R' F' L' B' F2 R' L2 D F' U2
1903	Jun 26, 2014 10:43:22 PM	00:13.76 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D' B D U F' R L' F R2 L' D2 B
1902	Jun 26, 2014 10:43:00 PM	00:10.47 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L2 U F2 L F' D R' L' U' L2 D' R'
1901	Jun 26, 2014 10:41:20 PM	00:12.55 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' R' D B2 L' B F' L U'
1900	Jun 26, 2014 10:22:24 PM	00:11.73 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 U' R' L' D' L F L B' D2 R' L U
1899	Jun 26, 2014 10:22:01 PM	00:12.58 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' R' D' B' R L' B2 F D2 U' L' U2
1898	Jun 26, 2014 10:21:39 PM	00:10.30 F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 D F2 D L2 B D2 L' B2 F' U R2 L' U L2 U'
1897	Jun 26, 2014 10:21:16 PM	00:13.62 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 B' U L' B2 U2 B F L' F' R U2
1896	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:50 PM	00:11.63 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R' U2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U' L D' U2
1895	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:30 PM	00:09.19 F2 U F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D2 L U2 F R' D B2 R2 B L U'
1894	Jun 26, 2014 10:20:01 PM	00:14.60 R2 U L2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L' B' R F2 R2 U' F' R' D2 U2
1893	Jun 26, 2014 10:19:39 PM	00:12.24 U' B2 U F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 U' R F D2 R D U L'
1892	Jun 26, 2014 10:19:14 PM	00:15.28 U' L2 F2 L2 U F2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 B U B2 R U2 B2 U' R' D2 F U'
1891	Jun 26, 2014 10:18:40 PM	00:13.13 D B2 U F2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F' L F' U2 B' D2 F' U R2 L' U'
1890	Jun 26, 2014 10:18:18 PM	00:10.64 R2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F2 D L2 D U L' F2 D2
1889	Jun 26, 2014 10:17:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U B2 L D' R U2 B2 F' R F U' B U'
1888	Jun 26, 2014 10:17:20 PM	00:11.73 D R2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D B' L' B2 F2 U2 F R B' L F U'
1887	Jun 26, 2014 10:16:49 PM	00:14.21 D' L2 D R2 D B2 D B2 F2 R2 U B F' D F R F2 L D2 F' R2 F'
1886	Jun 26, 2014 10:16:25 PM	00:13.46 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R2 U F R B2 U B' F D2 R F2 D2 L2
1885	Jun 26, 2014 9:56:07 PM	00:11.56 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L D U F2 L B2 U' B R D U'
1884	Jun 26, 2014 9:55:41 PM	00:13.30 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 L' D B' U F R B R' L' U2
1883	Jun 26, 2014 9:55:21 PM	00:09.10 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D' R' U' R2 U2 B2 D F D' R' D U
1882	Jun 26, 2014 9:54:58 PM	00:11.83 U' R2 U B2 F2 U L2 U F2 L2 U B' D B2 U R F' L' D2 R' F'
1881	Jun 26, 2014 9:52:11 PM	00:12.76 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F D' U' L2 U2 B F2 R' D F
1880	Jun 26, 2014 9:51:44 PM	00:11.87 R2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 B2 U F L' U2 R F' R D2 U' F2 L2
1879	Jun 26, 2014 9:51:18 PM	00:15.55 B2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 R F2 U' F' D L U' F L2 D' U2
1878	Jun 26, 2014 9:50:16 PM	00:10.76 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U L2 U B' D' R2 B U L' F' U' R L D
1877	Jun 26, 2014 9:28:16 PM	00:11.51 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' L F' D R' L' D2 U F R' U'
1876	Jun 26, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:13.59 R2 U' R2 U L2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B' R U R2 B' L' D F R2 D' U
1875	Jun 26, 2014 9:27:07 PM	00:12.17 D' R2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 D F R2 F L' F D' R U2
1874	Jun 26, 2014 9:26:03 PM	00:13.29 L2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L' U2 L' B2 R B F' R D' L U'
1873	Jun 26, 2014 9:25:41 PM	00:13.12 D R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U L2 U2 L' B' F2 L' F' D R L' F L'
1872	Jun 26, 2014 9:25:20 PM	00:11.63 B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U L2 D2 F' D' R2 B L D B2 U2 L2 U'
1871	Jun 26, 2014 9:24:50 PM	00:10.58 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' R B2 R2 F R' U2 R F' U2 B'
1870	Jun 26, 2014 9:23:20 PM	00:16.49 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U B L2 B L B2 D2 B' D F' L2 U'
1869	Jun 26, 2014 9:22:04 PM	00:13.49 B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B' U' F R B' R L2 B' U R' U'
1868	Jun 26, 2014 9:21:44 PM	00:10.06 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' R B2 F' R' U F L' U' L2
1867	Jun 26, 2014 9:21:17 PM	00:14.09 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U F L2 D' B' D R D2 L' B' R'
1866	Jun 26, 2014 9:20:56 PM	00:13.02 F2 R2 U' B2 D U R2 U B2 R2 D' F' D' R2 F' U R' U' F' R2 B'
1865	Jun 26, 2014 9:20:33 PM	00:11.91 B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L D2 R' D' B' D' U R L2 B' U'
1864	Jun 26, 2014 9:19:56 PM	00:15.10 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D U2 B2 D' B2 R' F R' U2 B L2 D' R F2 L2 U
1863	Jun 26, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:12.74 U R2 U' L2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' B U2 R' U' L2 U2 R B2 D2 F'
1862	Jun 26, 2014 9:18:58 PM	00:12.45 U2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 D B' R2 F D' L
1861	Jun 26, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:16.53 R2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' R F D2 R2 D' L D2 R' L' U
1860	Jun 26, 2014 9:17:49 PM	00:11.58 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U' R F2 D U F' U2 B U' R' D
1859	Jun 26, 2014 9:17:13 PM	00:12.53 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L U' R B' D F' R' U2 F2 L U'
1858	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:49 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 L' B' U B F U
1857	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:29 PM	00:11.12 B2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B F R' U' R2 B' L F2 R B2 D'
1856	Jun 26, 2014 9:16:00 PM	00:11.33 R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R' B2 L U L2 D U F' D' U
1855	Jun 26, 2014 9:14:32 PM	00:10.73 U2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R U B R D' F U' L2 B' L U2
1854	Jun 26, 2014 9:14:05 PM	00:14.94 B2 F2 L2 D R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L' U' B L' B2 R2 D B' L' D2 U2
1853	Jun 26, 2014 9:13:42 PM	00:13.75 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 D' B' U R D F L2 D' R2 F D
1852	Jun 26, 2014 9:12:39 PM	00:12.02 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D' F' L' F2 D' F' R F D B D' U
1851	Jun 26, 2014 9:12:07 PM	00:11.73 B2 D R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R B' R2 U' B' F2 D R' B' R'
1850	Jun 26, 2014 8:23:01 PM	00:11.06 B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F R L' B D F D R2 U F' U2
1849	Jun 26, 2014 8:22:38 PM	00:11.66 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' B2 R' F L B2 U B F L U'
1848	Jun 26, 2014 8:22:17 PM	00:10.96 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F' U B F R2 U2 R U2 R' D
1847	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:56 PM	00:11.02 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 F2 L U' R' U2 B' L' D F' D
1846	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:31 PM	00:12.58 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' F D' L' B' U' R F' L2 F2 R2 U'
1845	Jun 26, 2014 8:21:08 PM	00:11.36 D2 R2 U B2 U' F2 D L2 D' R2 D' R' D L2 B' F2 D2 U' R2 B' R U2
1844	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:46 PM	00:12.06 B2 D L2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 F R' B R' L' U' R' L2 D' R U'
1843	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:23 PM	00:13.67 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R' D L' F' D L B F2 D2 L' U
1842	Jun 26, 2014 8:20:00 PM	00:13.39 B2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' D' L2 F L' B' L' U' B L2 U'
1841	Jun 26, 2014 8:19:39 PM	00:11.36 L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 F R' D' B U L B L D2 F' D2
1840	Jun 26, 2014 8:19:07 PM	00:10.99 B2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B' L' D L F2 L F' L F2 D
1839	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:47 PM	00:11.80 U' L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U L2 U R2 F' R2 U' B' R L U B2 L F' L
1838	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:28 PM	00:10.74 D B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U' B L' F' U' L2 U2 F' R2 L U'
1837	Jun 26, 2014 8:18:02 PM	00:13.21 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L U2 B U F' D' B D R2 D U
1836	Jun 26, 2014 8:17:36 PM	00:10.15 D' F2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F U B' D2 R U2 L B' R' L2 U2
1835	Jun 26, 2014 8:17:14 PM	00:11.03 D B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' D' F2 L2 B L' D2 R2 D F
1834	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:49 PM	00:13.33 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F' R D F' L' F2 U2 L B' F2 U
1833	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:25 PM	00:13.60 D' R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 F' R D2 F2 U R' U F D2 U'
1832	Jun 26, 2014 8:16:04 PM	00:12.51 U' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R F D' U L B D2 U' R B U2
1831	Jun 26, 2014 8:15:43 PM	00:10.39 L2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' F' D R' D' U' L F2 U2 R2 B
1830	Jun 26, 2014 8:15:18 PM	00:13.66 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F' R D B F D' R' U R F'
1829	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:57 PM	00:11.86 D' L2 D' R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B R2 D2 B2 R D B2 F L' B R
1828	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:31 PM	00:15.03 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 F' D R L D' R U' B' D2 R2
1827	Jun 26, 2014 8:14:08 PM	00:10.23 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U' R2 F' R' L2 F' U' L U' R2 D' U' R'
1826	Jun 26, 2014 8:13:43 PM	00:13.75 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D' R B' R U2 R' L2 F L2 D' U2
1825	Jun 26, 2014 8:13:23 PM	00:10.56 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B D F' R' D2 B2 F' U' B' L' U
1824	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:59 PM	00:13.17 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 D' R B F L B' R' B D B' L U
1823	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:33 PM	00:13.67 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' B2 R2 F' D' F2 D R' B2 L U B' D2 L'
1822	Jun 26, 2014 8:12:08 PM	00:12.07 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 L2 B F' D' L' F2 D B2 R B' D' R'
1821	Jun 26, 2014 8:11:35 PM	00:12.97 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L B' D L2 B' D R2 F L D
1820	Jun 26, 2014 8:11:03 PM	00:14.81 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 U2 L' B R2 F R' U2 L'
1819	Jun 26, 2014 8:10:37 PM	00:13.33 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R' D U2 F' D L2 U B R B R'
1818	Jun 26, 2014 8:10:07 PM	00:13.07 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F R2 D' F2 R' D2 B' U2 F D
1817	Jun 26, 2014 8:09:42 PM	00:12.16 F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 D R F' R2 D2 R2 U R' F U2 L' D
1816	Jun 26, 2014 8:09:14 PM	00:12.24 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 F' D F2 R' U' R2 D B2 F D'
1815	Jun 26, 2014 8:08:50 PM	00:11.21 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 L D' B' R2 D L2 F L'
1814	Jun 26, 2014 8:08:26 PM	00:14.62 B2 U F2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' R' F' U' F L B R2 F L D' U
1813	Jun 26, 2014 8:07:45 PM	00:14.44 F2 D L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 L' U L2 U2 L' D' F D' B F2 D2
1812	Jun 26, 2014 8:07:20 PM	00:12.00 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' R U2 L F' D2 R D R' D' U'
1811	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:59 PM	00:12.14 D2 R2 L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 L' F' R2 B' U' F' D' R2 D2 B' D'
1810	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:35 PM	00:12.50 U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U' B' R D B2 U' L2 B F2 R2 F
1809	Jun 26, 2014 8:06:13 PM	00:14.01 L2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R U B' R2 U F' U R' B2 F U2
1808	Jun 26, 2014 8:05:39 PM	00:10.95 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D L2 U F2 R' D' F' U' L' D' B' D B2 D2
1807	Jun 26, 2014 8:05:03 PM	00:11.50 D2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 D F2 R F2 U B' L D'
1806	Jun 26, 2014 8:04:40 PM	00:13.31 F2 D F2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U B2 U L F2 D' F2 L B D L' F' U
1805	Jun 26, 2014 8:04:17 PM	00:12.58 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U2 F D' F' R' B D2 L' B2 F2 L'
1804	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:52 PM	00:12.92 U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 L2 D F2 D' B U2 F' D' B R' U' F' R2 B U'
1803	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:26 PM	00:11.92 L2 B2 U F2 D U R2 D' F2 U R2 F' D2 F' R B R L B2 L D
1802	Jun 26, 2014 8:03:04 PM	00:11.72 D2 R2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' R' F2 U R' L' B L' D R2 U2
1801	Jun 26, 2014 8:02:39 PM	00:11.36 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' F2 L B' F U B' D2 F' D' U'
1800	Jun 26, 2014 8:02:15 PM	00:12.47 B2 D F2 U B2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U2 R B' R F U2 F2 L' U' R' B U2
1799	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:54 PM	00:12.06 U' B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B' D U2 R' D2 B L' U2 F R B2
1798	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:27 PM	00:12.66 D L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D2 F D' L' B' U B F U2 R F
1797	Jun 26, 2014 8:01:07 PM	00:10.18 R2 U' F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 D B2 U F' U2 R U2 F R' L' U' B' F'
1796	Jun 26, 2014 8:00:45 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L B' F' U' F L' D2 B R' D' L'
1795	Jun 26, 2014 8:00:14 PM	00:13.37 U B2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R D2 U R B2 U' L B U2
1794	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:52 PM	00:13.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' F2 U L2 U' B' R D' B' L' U' F' D2 R' F2 U'
1793	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:31 PM	00:11.92 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L B L U B2 R2 D' L' F R' U'
1792	Jun 26, 2014 7:59:08 PM	00:11.62 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' L D L2 F' D2 U B2 U2 L' D'
1791	Jun 26, 2014 7:58:42 PM	00:13.48 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 U' F U' F2 R' B' U F L' F' R2 U'
1790	Jun 26, 2014 7:58:17 PM	00:11.83 F2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F' R L D L' D2 B2 R' D2 B D2 U
1789	Jun 26, 2014 7:57:51 PM	00:12.86 D' U' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' L B' L2 D' R2 L' D B2 U'
1788	Jun 26, 2014 7:57:22 PM	00:15.25 L2 U2 B2 F2 D F2 L2 D B2 L2 U B D2 R B' D2 F' L' B R' D' U'
1787	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:56 PM	00:11.04 R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D B2 U' B U' R2 F2 L' B R' F' R2 F2 U
1786	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:33 PM	00:11.85 R2 L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B U L' D2 L2 B R F' D2 U' L2
1785	Jun 26, 2014 7:56:05 PM	00:11.08 R2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' L' R2 B' U F' U R' D R' B2
1784	Jun 26, 2014 7:55:43 PM	00:11.66 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D' U R2 F2 U' F R2 U R' D R' D B D2 F2
1783	Jun 26, 2014 7:55:16 PM	00:12.18 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B2 L2 D' U B' R' F' D2 F2 R2 U' L U R' L
1782	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:52 PM	00:12.18 R2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B F R B' D2 U R2 D' R' U'
1781	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:33 PM	00:10.68 B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 D2 U F2 D' U2 L' D L' F L D' F' L2 B' U'
1780	Jun 26, 2014 7:54:04 PM	00:12.25 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 U' B2 U F R' F2 R' B L' D2 L'
1779	Jun 26, 2014 7:53:35 PM	00:12.39 U L2 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 L' B2 F' D R2 B2 U' B2 R' F L'
1778	Jun 26, 2014 7:53:11 PM	00:14.59 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F' U2 R D' F2 D R D2 F U'
1777	Jun 26, 2014 7:52:41 PM	00:12.44 D F2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 U' F2 U' L' B' F2 R' B2 F2 R B F D' U'
1776	Jun 26, 2014 7:52:15 PM	00:15.33 D' F2 U B2 L2 D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D R2 L' B' L2 D'
1775	Jun 26, 2014 7:51:44 PM	00:14.20 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 U B' L F D B D B' U2
1774	Jun 26, 2014 7:51:20 PM	00:12.69 L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 D F2 D' B2 D F D' R U' B U2 B' U' R
1773	Jun 26, 2014 7:50:58 PM	00:10.95 F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' F D2 L2 D B2 U' R B' F' D2
1772	Jun 26, 2014 7:50:34 PM	00:12.01 F2 U B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U F D R U' B R B R B2 R'
1771	Jun 26, 2014 7:48:53 PM	00:10.37 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' F L F2 R L2 F' U2 B2 R2 B'
1770	Jun 26, 2014 7:48:11 PM	00:12.73 U R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' D' R U' B' U' L' D2
1769	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:43 PM	00:11.52 R2 D2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B' U2 R F U' F L B R2 F' D U2
1768	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:21 PM	00:12.82 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 D F2 U' B' R U2 F' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2
1767	Jun 26, 2014 7:47:02 PM	00:10.85 B2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U L' B' U R2 F L2 U' L2 U' F2 U2
1766	Jun 26, 2014 7:46:38 PM	00:13.63 L2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 U B' L2 D R' D U' R2 D' L' F D
1765	Jun 26, 2014 7:46:08 PM	00:15.11 D L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 U L2 B R2 D' R' U2 B2 U2 L' B L'
1764	Jun 26, 2014 7:45:43 PM	00:09.81 B2 U B2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L D2 F R' U R' F U2
1763	Jun 26, 2014 7:45:18 PM	00:14.25 F2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 F' L' F' U R L' F2 U' F L D'
1762	Jun 26, 2014 7:44:20 PM	00:14.71 D' B2 F2 D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F' D' U F2 R B U' B2 D' L2 U2
1761	Jun 26, 2014 7:43:54 PM	00:13.07 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 B D F R2 F2 U' L D' B2 L'
1760	Jun 26, 2014 7:43:29 PM	00:13.84 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U' F R' U' B' R L' F D2 U' L
1759	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:59 PM	00:13.16 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 B' L2 F R' F R2 D2 R' F'
1758	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:37 PM	00:12.00 U' R2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F L2 U2 B R2 F' L' D F2 L2 U'
1757	Jun 26, 2014 7:42:16 PM	00:11.27 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F' R B D F' L B2
1756	Jun 26, 2014 7:41:14 PM	00:11.90 L2 U R2 B2 D R2 D R2 U B2 R2 B U B L D2 F U' L U2 F' U2
1755	Jun 26, 2014 7:40:50 PM	00:12.39 R2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 F' U B U2 F' R' D' B2 F' U'
1754	Jun 26, 2014 7:40:00 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 U R2 B' R2 D R2 D B' R' D F' L' U
1753	Jun 26, 2014 7:39:07 PM	00:13.00 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 F2 D R2 F L2 B U2
1752	Jun 26, 2014 7:37:25 PM	00:11.97 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B R2 U L' F2 U B' F' D' R2 D2
1751	Jun 26, 2014 7:36:15 PM	00:12.55 D U2 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 U' R' D' F R2 F2 L' D2 F' D2 B2 L' U'
1750	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:26 AM	00:12.16 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B' U' F2 L' B D2 R2 F' D2 F'
1749	Jun 26, 2014 12:07:03 AM	00:13.32 F2 D' U' R2 D R2 F2 L2 D' U F' D2 R' D' L' B U' R B D2 L2
1748	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:39 AM	00:13.08 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 F R' F' U' B' F D' L
1747	Jun 26, 2014 12:06:14 AM	00:13.00 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D B' D L' B' L2 F' R' U2 R2 L2
1746	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:51 AM	00:10.74 F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2 U F2 L U' B' D F U B' D2 L B' L
1745	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:29 AM	00:11.81 B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D U' L' D' L2 U' R2 L F U2 L2 U'
1744	Jun 26, 2014 12:05:06 AM	00:11.24 U F2 U' R2 L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D' F' R' F D' U' F D B' L' D2 U
1743	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:42 AM	00:11.31 B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R D L2 D' U R' D F L D
1742	Jun 26, 2014 12:04:19 AM	00:13.68 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U' B D' F' D' L' D' L' U'
1741	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:56 AM	00:13.23 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' L' B' D2 R' D2 U2 B2 R L2 U'
1740	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:31 AM	00:13.12 L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L U2 L B U' L' U' F R D
1739	Jun 26, 2014 12:03:05 AM	00:13.46 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U B2 U' R2 B2 D F L' B L2 F' R U' R L' F2
1738	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:40 AM	00:12.01 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 F L2 D' B2 F R' B2 R D R L'
1737	Jun 26, 2014 12:02:18 AM	00:12.34 F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L' F U' B' L2 F2 R F U L U'
1736	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:55 AM	00:11.69 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 R' U B2 R D' B U L D'
1735	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:35 AM	00:10.05 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' R B' D' L2 F U' B L' U F'
1734	Jun 26, 2014 12:01:11 AM	00:10.71 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 D U L B R D' U' R' B' D2 F2 U'
1733	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:49 AM	00:11.44 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B' L' D' R2 D' B2 R' F' R D2
1732	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:23 AM	00:10.85 D2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U2 R F2 L' B R B F' U' F' U
1731	Jun 26, 2014 12:00:00 AM	00:13.43 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 L2 B' D2 F2 L' F2 D' U' R B' F'
1730	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:39 PM	00:11.23 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 B R L2 U' L2 B' F R B' R2 L'
1729	Jun 25, 2014 11:59:09 PM	00:11.81 L2 U' F2 D L2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F' R2 F' R F R B' D' R L2 D2
1728	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:45 PM	00:14.14 U B2 U' R2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 L' B D R' U F' D' R' L U2 R
1727	Jun 25, 2014 11:58:23 PM	00:12.33 U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 B L' U' F' R U R B2 D' R U2
1726	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:57 PM	00:10.96 R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D F2 D B U' L2 U' B L D2 U2 B F L'
1725	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:35 PM	00:11.34 D L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' F' R U L2 B D2 F' R D' F2
1724	Jun 25, 2014 11:57:11 PM	00:11.60 F2 U F2 U L2 D L2 U F2 U' B' D L2 B' R' L D2 F D B2 U'
1723	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:45 PM	00:15.06 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D U L2 F2 R U2 L2 U2 L' B R2 D U' L U2
1722	Jun 25, 2014 11:56:20 PM	00:14.34 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' L'
1721	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:53 PM	00:13.37 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' F' U L D U2 R B2 L2 B' L2 D'
1720	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:32 PM	00:11.35 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B' U' B' D' F2 R U2 B U L'
1719	Jun 25, 2014 11:55:11 PM	00:10.62 F2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 R B2 F' L' F' U R' B' L' U2
1718	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:46 PM	00:10.16 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 U' F2 D' B L2 D L' U B F D2 R F U'
1717	Jun 25, 2014 11:54:06 PM	00:12.28 D' F2 D' B2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 R' B' F R F2 D U F2 R' D U'
1716	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:41 PM	00:10.94 R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U R' F' L' D2 R2 B' U R' D' F2 U'
1715	Jun 25, 2014 11:53:11 PM	00:09.69 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 U2 B' R' L' B2 L U' F' L' D' R' D2
1714	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:44 PM	00:13.75 B2 R2 L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' R2 U B2 R B D2 L2 B2 L' U' F' R B L2
1713	Jun 25, 2014 11:52:07 PM	00:14.48 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 D U2 B2 U L' B2 U' L' B' F L B' D' F' U'
1712	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:43 PM	00:13.72 U L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' U' L' B2 R U' L2 B' R' D U'
1711	Jun 25, 2014 11:51:22 PM	00:11.10 L2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 B' R B R L2
1710	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:55 PM	00:11.91 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B' U R F2 L' F D' B D2 F2
1709	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:34 PM	00:11.67 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' B' R' F D' R2 B' R2 U' B' U2
1708	Jun 25, 2014 11:50:10 PM	00:12.61 R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L F R' D' R' L U' B2 U2 F2
1707	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:31 PM	00:12.88 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U' B2 R2 F' R' F L F2 R2 B2 F' U' B
1706	Jun 25, 2014 11:49:10 PM	00:12.05 U' L2 U' F2 D L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' D' B U'
1705	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:32 PM	00:11.68 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U' F U2 L' B' R2 U L' F' R2 B U'
1704	Jun 25, 2014 11:48:02 PM	00:16.05 R2 D F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R D L' F2 U R' B' D2 R F' U
1703	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 D2 U L2 U B' D F' L B' D2 R B' R' D U'
1702	Jun 25, 2014 11:47:17 PM	00:12.99 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 L D B U L D' R2 U' B R' D'
1701	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:57 PM	00:10.93 U L2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 F U R' D L F' R' D2 F R
1700	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:25 PM	00:13.15 L2 B2 D U' B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F' L F' D B' L D' F' D' L' U'
1699	Jun 25, 2014 11:46:04 PM	00:10.37 D U L2 U' R2 D R2 U R2 U2 F' D B2 F U R' D' R2 L U' B'
1698	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:38 PM	00:12.78 R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F' L D L2 B L' U' R2 F' R'
1697	Jun 25, 2014 11:45:10 PM	00:11.21 R2 F2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L F L U' B' D2 L2 D2 U R U'
1696	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:45 PM	00:14.10 U' F2 R2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F R' U L B' R' F R F2 L' D'
1695	Jun 25, 2014 11:44:14 PM	00:12.74 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 L D2 B R' B' L2 D' R' D F2 D2
1694	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:54 PM	00:10.71 F2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L B' R' L' D2 L U B' F D2 L
1693	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:32 PM	00:10.76 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R' F L B2 D R D' F2 U R' U'
1692	Jun 25, 2014 11:43:05 PM	00:14.99 B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L' F' U R' B2 D' L' B R2
1691	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:41 PM	00:14.36 F2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' D' F' U L' U R2 B' L2 U'
1690	Jun 25, 2014 11:42:13 PM	00:12.85 U' B2 D L2 B2 U B2 R2 D' F D R B2 R F D' L' D U
1689	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:50 PM	00:12.17 L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F' L' F' L' D L2 B U2 R' D2
1688	Jun 25, 2014 11:41:24 PM	00:10.34 F2 D B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F' L D2 F' D2 L2 F' D B' D' U2
1687	Jun 25, 2014 11:40:56 PM	00:11.68 U L2 U B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B R D L U2 B R' D' F D' R U'
1686	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R' D2 F' L B2 F' L2 D' B D'
1685	Jun 25, 2014 11:39:08 PM	00:14.91 U R2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U2 L D U' B2 U2
1684	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:42 PM	00:14.74 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D F' U L2 U B' L' D2 F2 D L2
1683	Jun 25, 2014 11:38:17 PM	00:13.66 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 D R2 B' D F D R' U' B' U B2
1682	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:58 PM	00:11.10 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 F' L U B F' U' B' L' B2 D
1681	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:35 PM	00:12.80 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' U R U B R' D2 F D' R
1680	Jun 25, 2014 11:37:09 PM	00:11.47 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B' U2 R' U L2 D' L2 D2 B' U'
1679	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:45 PM	00:13.25 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' F' D' L U2 F L' F2 R' L D'
1678	Jun 25, 2014 11:36:22 PM	00:11.82 R2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' L2 U R' B D L' D' U B2 U'
1677	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:55 PM	00:12.49 D R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L F' U' F D2 R' U' F' L2 U
1676	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:30 PM	00:13.88 U2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B U' L' U2 B F' L2 U L2
1675	Jun 25, 2014 11:35:04 PM	00:13.44 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 D' R' B' R D' B' R' L2 D U B
1674	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:37 PM	00:15.45 D' F2 D R2 U B2 F2 U L2 B2 U F R' D B' R' D2 F' U F L
1673	Jun 25, 2014 11:34:13 PM	00:14.89 D R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L R2 U F R F2 D' F2 L U
1672	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:39 PM	00:14.27 R2 D R2 F2 D' U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 R U L2 B' F R F2 L' F U'
1671	Jun 25, 2014 11:33:06 PM	00:12.80 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' B L2 U B D' F U B2 L' D2
1670	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:40 PM	00:15.67 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U L2 F D2 B' L D U B' F' U' F'
1669	Jun 25, 2014 11:32:10 PM	00:14.94 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D' B' U B' U2 R F' L' D' R' U'
1668	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:45 PM	00:15.28 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 B' R' B' U2 R2 U' L' D U2 F U
1667	Jun 25, 2014 11:31:19 PM	00:16.10 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 U B2 L B2 R U B U2 F' D' L2 U
1666	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:53 PM	00:11.72 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D B R2 D' R' L F D' R2 F'
1665	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:24 PM	00:12.20 D' U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R B' D' U F2 L B' D R' U'
1664	Jun 25, 2014 11:30:00 PM	00:14.14 U B2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D2 F D' F' R' B2 U' B2 F L2
1663	Jun 25, 2014 11:29:02 PM	00:13.14 R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L' U' B D B' R U' B2 D2
1662	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:41 PM	00:10.48 U F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F L2 B' D' B R F' D2 B2
1661	Jun 25, 2014 11:28:20 PM	00:12.15 D' F2 U B2 D R2 D' B2 D2 B2 R' U2 F L2 D2 B D' L' B U2
1660	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:58 PM	00:12.66 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 F R L' D B' D F D' R' B2
1659	Jun 25, 2014 11:27:18 PM	00:12.15 R2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 R B2 D' L2 B' L' D2 L2 F L2 D'
1658	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:57 PM	00:11.83 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 R U' F U R2 L D R2 U2
1657	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:33 PM	00:15.86 L2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U' L U F2 D2 R D' B' L2 B U2
1656	Jun 25, 2014 11:26:14 PM	00:09.80 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 D B' D2 F2 U' R B L2 F' R2 U2
1655	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:44 PM	00:14.39 D B2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U F U B D' B D' R B2 L' U'
1654	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:21 PM	00:12.78 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' R F' R2 B L' D B R2 B' L
1653	Jun 25, 2014 11:25:01 PM	00:11.27 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 U' L B R B F U2 R' B2 U2 L'
1652	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:41 PM	00:10.66 R2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 D2 R' U' R D' U' L2 F' U B L' U'
1651	Jun 25, 2014 11:24:13 PM	00:14.01 R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R U B2 F D B' R' B' D2 L
1650	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:46 PM	00:11.66 R2 B2 D L2 D R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 R U2 L F' R B' F' U2 L2
1649	Jun 25, 2014 11:23:22 PM	00:12.41 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 L2 F R F U' B R2 U' R2 U2 L' U
1648	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:56 PM	00:14.61 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B R L2 B L F' R U2 F' R2
1647	Jun 25, 2014 11:22:30 PM	00:13.89 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L' U B D L' U R F L U' F U'
1646	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:53 PM	00:12.62 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F U B2 R D2 U' R B' D2 U2
1645	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:31 PM	00:11.26 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' F' R' D2 R2 F U2 F D' R' D U'
1644	Jun 25, 2014 11:21:07 PM	00:15.28 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B D' F2 R' F U2 L' B' U F' L'
1643	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:33 PM	00:14.42 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F L' D R L2 U L' U R' U
1642	Jun 25, 2014 11:20:11 PM	00:10.86 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D U' F2 L2 F2 D' R' U L' D R2 F' U2 F L' D'
1641	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:44 PM	00:13.28 B2 U' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R U' F' L B' D2 U' R B2 F2 U'
1640	Jun 25, 2014 11:19:22 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 D B2 D R2 B2 D U' R2 U2 L B' F2 R' D F R' B R
1639	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:59 PM	00:11.85 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' R2 L2 U B L2 U' B' R B L F R2 F U'
1638	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:37 PM	00:09.77 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R D B D2 U' L' F' U2 R2 L U2
1637	Jun 25, 2014 11:18:16 PM	00:12.04 U' R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 R2 U F' R B' D B2 R' L2 D L B'
1636	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:30 PM	00:10.86 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L F2 U2 F U F L2 U' R' B2
1635	Jun 25, 2014 11:17:06 PM	00:13.27 B2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L U F R' L2 F D2 R2 B' U2
1634	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:43 PM	00:11.95 R2 D' R2 D R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 B2 F2 R B R2 L2 D U'
1633	Jun 25, 2014 11:16:09 PM	00:13.51 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R B2 D' L D' R B L2 U L D'
1632	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:36 PM	00:12.93 L2 D B2 U F2 U R2 F2 D U' F2 R F' R L' B D2 U' R' D' L' U'
1631	Jun 25, 2014 11:15:01 PM	00:13.39 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U R2 U2 B' L2 F R' L' F' U2 R L' D2
1630	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:38 PM	00:12.54 D2 F2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' F R2 L' U2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' U
1629	Jun 25, 2014 11:14:19 PM	00:09.50 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R D F' R B R2 D2 R' D' F'
1628	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:56 PM	00:12.56 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' F2 D' F U' B2 R B2 D' B' F2 R2 D U'
1627	Jun 25, 2014 11:13:25 PM	00:11.27 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B' U' R' D2 L' B2 D L U L2 B L'
1626	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:59 PM	00:14.86 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 F L D2 F D' U2 B F2 L D U'
1625	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:38 PM	00:12.56 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U L' D L F R D2 U L2 B' F' R'
1624	Jun 25, 2014 11:12:11 PM	00:12.03 F2 D' L2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L2 B' L' F U F' R' F R F2 L D
1623	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:48 PM	00:14.01 F2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' U' L2 F B2 U2 R' U2 B' F L D' F2 U'
1622	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:26 PM	00:11.89 L2 B2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U B R' U2 F' L2 D2 B' R' F L2
1621	Jun 25, 2014 11:11:00 PM	00:13.06 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D U L' F R U2 B' F U' B2 L' U
1620	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:39 PM	00:11.73 U B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' B' R B' R2 U2 F' L' B' R' F'
1619	Jun 25, 2014 11:10:12 PM	00:11.38 U2 F2 D F2 U B2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 R F R2 L U F' D2 U L F2 U'
1618	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:49 PM	00:14.30 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 D B' D' B2 L D2 U' B2 F' L B' U'
1617	Jun 25, 2014 11:09:26 PM	00:13.87 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U R2 U B U F R L' B2 U L2 F' R2
1616	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:49 PM	00:13.68 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 U R B L D' F L D2 L' F D'
1615	Jun 25, 2014 11:08:27 PM	00:13.92 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F L F U' F U' R' L2 F' L'
1614	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:52 PM	00:10.55 U' L2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L' B D2 U L2 U F2 U R' U2
1613	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:30 PM	00:11.65 D2 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R B' R2 U' R U L D' B R
1612	Jun 25, 2014 11:07:08 PM	00:10.90 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B' U' B' F L' B D2 L B2 R U'
1611	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:47 PM	00:11.80 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B R B2 L B' L2 B' R2 L2
1610	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:25 PM	00:12.78 F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 B D' U' R' U' L B2 R2 U2 R2 U2
1609	Jun 25, 2014 11:06:04 PM	00:12.10 R2 D' R2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 R U F D2 L' U' F2 R2 D2
1608	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:42 PM	00:12.36 R2 L2 D L2 U L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' B F' D L D L2 U' B' R2 D U'
1607	Jun 25, 2014 11:05:15 PM	00:14.84 L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 B2 U L B U' B2 D F U
1606	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:38 PM	00:11.73 U' L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 F2 R' U' B' F U2 L' F2 R' B' U2 F
1605	Jun 25, 2014 11:04:15 PM	00:10.87 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U R' D2 R2 U' F' U L B R U2
1604	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:54 PM	00:12.77 R2 D2 B2 U F2 D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L' B2 U B' R' D2 F' U B D
1603	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:33 PM	00:11.41 D U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F U2 F' L' U2 B L B' U' R'
1602	Jun 25, 2014 11:03:06 PM	00:12.40 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B' R' D L2 U F R' L' F U F' U'
1601	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:28 PM	00:16.20 L2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F D B' D' L2 D2 R2 U'
1600	Jun 25, 2014 11:02:04 PM	00:13.56 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 L' F2 D' B D2 F2 R L D' B
1599	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:28 PM	00:13.73 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 B L2 U L F2 U' R' D U B U'
1598	Jun 25, 2014 11:01:06 PM	00:12.19 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 D R2 F2 U' B F2 L2 F' L U' L' D' B D2 R'
1597	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:44 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 D U F2 L D2 F' L' D L' D' L' U F
1596	Jun 25, 2014 11:00:21 PM	00:13.07 U L2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 R F2 U' B2 F L D2 L U2 L
1595	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:56 PM	00:13.62 F2 U' L2 D L2 U R2 L2 U L2 D' L B2 F2 U L2 F' R' B L' B' U2
1594	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:23 PM	00:12.84 B2 U' B2 D R2 L2 U B2 R2 D' U R B F' R' U' L' D F' U' B2
1593	Jun 25, 2014 10:59:01 PM	00:10.59 D2 U B2 D' L2 U R2 L2 U2 R' D' U' L' F' U R B' R' D' R2 D2
1592	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:38 PM	00:11.64 F2 U' R2 D U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R D R2 D2 R2 U' F' L B'
1591	Jun 25, 2014 10:58:17 PM	00:10.52 D R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 D F D2 U R' D L' D2 L2 D' B
1590	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:56 PM	00:11.38 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D U2 R2 F2 U F' D L2 F U B' D' F' L B'
1589	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:29 PM	00:12.66 U' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' U' B2 L2 U' B' D' B L' B R F R2 B2 D U'
1588	Jun 25, 2014 10:57:09 PM	00:09.20 L2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D2 B' D L' U' B D2 L2 B L' B' U'
1587	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:42 PM	00:14.91 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L B R D' L U L2 U2 L U2
1586	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:24 PM	00:09.95 D2 L2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 D F2 D2 B L' U B R2 D L2 B D B
1585	Jun 25, 2014 10:56:00 PM	00:13.32 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D L' D2 L2 B R B' F D L' U2
1584	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:36 PM	00:13.85 B2 F2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 L2 D' L' B R U R' U B F' U R2
1583	Jun 25, 2014 10:55:14 PM	00:11.58 U' B2 L2 B2 D U' R2 U' F2 R2 U R B2 F L2 F D2 R2 U2 L' U
1582	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:58 PM	00:13.12 L2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R' B2 R' B' R2 U' L' U F' L
1581	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:33 PM	00:12.24 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 R' U' F L B' D' R2 U2
1580	Jun 25, 2014 10:53:09 PM	00:14.17 D' U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D' L' F D2 U B' R B L' F R D'
1579	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:45 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 D' U L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 R' B2 R' U B D' R' B L2 U'
1578	Jun 25, 2014 10:52:21 PM	00:12.66 D2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 L' U' B2 R' L2 U2 B2 L F L U'
1577	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:57 PM	00:14.43 L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 L2 D' B R B D' U' F R' B U' B2
1576	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:35 PM	00:11.95 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B R L' B F' U2 F D' F' D2
1575	Jun 25, 2014 10:51:14 PM	00:11.86 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D' U' L2 F2 R' L' U' R' U B R U B2 L'
1574	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:50 PM	00:13.42 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U' F' D2 F R B L' B2 F2 U2 F L'
1573	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:25 PM	00:12.66 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R B2 D' R' B' D R' B2 D R' U
1572	Jun 25, 2014 10:50:02 PM	00:10.22 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 U L2 D2 L F' U B' L2 U2 R2 B' R2 U'
1571	Jun 25, 2014 10:49:31 PM	00:12.92 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 R' L' U B F2 R2 L' F2 D' L'
1570	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:54 PM	00:14.00 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D L' F' R B D2 B F' D' B F D2
1569	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:29 PM	00:11.91 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' B' R2 U' L2 D2 F U' R D U'
1568	Jun 25, 2014 10:48:03 PM	00:12.69 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' D' L2 B R F R D' L B U
1567	Jun 25, 2014 10:47:03 PM	00:13.71 R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R U2 B' L' B' D R' F R' F' U'
1566	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:42 PM	00:13.25 U B2 D R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 F R F2 R2 F' L2 U' L D2 F2
1565	Jun 25, 2014 10:46:03 PM	00:11.38 U R2 D2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' R' L' D' B2 D' U' R
1564	Jun 25, 2014 10:44:37 PM	00:13.90 D' F2 L2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R2 U F' D2 R' L' F2 D F R D' U2
1563	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:58 PM	00:13.22 D F2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 L B F R' D2 B' R' U2 F2 U'
1562	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:36 PM	00:09.60 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 D2 R' U F L F2
1561	Jun 25, 2014 9:16:05 PM	00:11.55 U' R2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U B' L2 B R F' U B' R' B U' L
1560	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:43 PM	00:10.99 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' F D' U L U' L B' D' R D' U
1559	Jun 25, 2014 9:15:19 PM	00:14.11 R2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U F2 R2 F U' F' R L B2 L2 B' D' F2
1558	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:54 PM	00:14.03 U' R2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 L' U' B D2 L' D' U2 F' L' B'
1557	Jun 25, 2014 9:14:30 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D R2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D B L' U2 R' B R F'
1556	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:56 PM	00:11.20 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D U B2 U R2 U L' F' U B U2 B' R' L F L
1555	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:34 PM	00:12.30 R2 U2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F R' F' D U2 F' L' D' U L U2
1554	Jun 25, 2014 9:13:13 PM	00:11.62 U' B2 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 B2 U B' R2 D2 R' L' F2 L U L' B
1553	Jun 25, 2014 9:12:51 PM	00:12.03 U' R2 L2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D B2 U' B' R2 U F2 R' B2 U' R' U' L2 U'
1552	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:54 PM	00:13.92 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' B U2 L B2 U' F2 D' B' D L2
1551	Jun 25, 2014 9:11:20 PM	00:11.66 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U F' D2 R F2 L2 D B2 D2 R F
1550	Jun 25, 2014 7:29:02 PM	00:12.69 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F' R' F' U2 L' B' D R' D' L' D2
1549	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:32 PM	00:12.57 B2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' U' L' D B R' F' R D F R' D' U'
1548	Jun 25, 2014 7:28:09 PM	00:12.54 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R F' L2 B F' R' F' U' F' L' U'
1547	Jun 25, 2014 7:27:29 PM	00:11.83 D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 B' F2 R' U' L' D U2 R L2 B D2
1546	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:59 PM	00:14.82 U R2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 R' L' D' U B' R L' F' U2 L2 U
1545	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:34 PM	00:12.86 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 U L2 U2 R D2 B' F2 L' U2 B L B
1544	Jun 25, 2014 7:26:00 PM	00:13.25 B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 D2 B F U R F' R' F L' D' L' F
1543	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:38 PM	00:10.80 R2 D' R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F D2 U' F2 U' R U B R F2
1542	Jun 25, 2014 7:25:17 PM	00:11.66 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F' B2 U' F' R D' R' D2 U' L'
1541	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:53 PM	00:12.68 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F' U' R2 L' B D2 R2 D2 F' U
1540	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:31 PM	00:12.71 F2 L2 U2 L2 D R2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 F D' F D' R2 B' L U B2 U'
1539	Jun 25, 2014 7:24:08 PM	00:10.47 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U' B2 R B D' L' D' F2 L' B2 R L U'
1538	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:41 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 F L' U' L U2 L2 B' L D' U2
1537	Jun 25, 2014 7:23:17 PM	00:14.65 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D F L' B2 U' L U2 R2 F' R2 B2 U'
1536	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:54 PM	00:11.46 B2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' R' L U B' D R2 U L
1535	Jun 25, 2014 7:22:04 PM	00:14.81 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F' D2 F' L U F U2 R B2 F2 U'
1534	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:34 PM	00:14.12 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D R B U' L F L D2 B2 D L2 U2
1533	Jun 25, 2014 7:21:10 PM	00:12.54 B2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D B R L2 F U R L' D' L' B U2
1532	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:43 PM	00:15.14 B2 D R2 U' L2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 D U2 R B' U R' B' L
1531	Jun 25, 2014 7:20:21 PM	00:10.64 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 B' R2 U' L' U F' R2 U
1530	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:54 PM	00:14.99 B2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F R2 U' R B' D' L D' F2 U2
1529	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:32 PM	00:12.93 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' B' R2 F D2 F' D2 U
1528	Jun 25, 2014 7:19:10 PM	00:11.13 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D L' B' F2 L2 U F' D R L' F' D'
1527	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:42 PM	00:11.73 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U' L' U2 R2 B R2 L U R B' R'
1526	Jun 25, 2014 7:18:17 PM	00:11.64 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B' U' L' B2 D L D F' U2 L' U'
1525	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:30 PM	00:12.44 U B2 F2 D F2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R D2 F2 L U B' D2 B R' L2
1524	Jun 25, 2014 7:17:06 PM	00:13.49 R2 F2 U R2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 B' D2 B' F2 L' F2 U L D U'
1523	Jun 25, 2014 7:16:19 PM	00:14.46 B2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U R' D2 B' U F U' R F2 L' F U2
1522	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:55 PM	00:12.63 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' F2 L' U F' R' F2 D U R2
1521	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:30 PM	00:11.83 D F2 D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' F U2 B2 D2 R' D R B L' D
1520	Jun 25, 2014 7:15:08 PM	00:12.15 F2 U R2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' U L' D B' F D'
1519	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:44 PM	00:13.13 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 D L F' D' B' R D' B L2 U2 F' U2
1518	Jun 25, 2014 7:14:23 PM	00:10.79 B2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' F2 U' L R2 B2 D R B' U' B' D' R' U2
1517	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:57 PM	00:15.21 B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B' D' R2 B2 R D B R2 B2 U'
1516	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:26 PM	00:12.09 B2 R2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B R F2 U' L' D2 R2 L' B F
1515	Jun 25, 2014 7:13:00 PM	00:10.87 F2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F2 U B R2 D L U L' F' R' U2 F2 D2
1514	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:35 PM	00:12.42 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B R' D2 L' F2 U R U F' D
1513	Jun 25, 2014 7:12:12 PM	00:11.47 R2 F2 R2 U B2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F' U F2 D2 L U' R2 F R2 F
1512	Jun 25, 2014 7:11:52 PM	00:12.50 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U R' F' D R U' B U' F' L B2 U
1511	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:59 PM	00:11.83 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 L2 F U2 F' L2 D' F' R F2 D F'
1510	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:35 PM	00:12.47 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 F D2 L' D' R F2 D' L U'
1509	Jun 25, 2014 7:09:08 PM	00:12.78 B2 R2 D L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U' R L2 F' L2 U2 R U B D' L
1508	Jun 25, 2014 7:08:15 PM	00:11.25 R2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F L' F2 D L' D' B' L' F2 U'
1507	Jun 25, 2014 7:07:51 PM	00:11.39 D2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U B' L B2 R2 F' L2 B' U' B D U
1506	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:50 PM	00:12.70 R2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F U' R' U F' D R2 B' L' U'
1505	Jun 25, 2014 7:06:05 PM	00:12.24 F2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L' B' D' B2 R2 D' F' R' L F U
1504	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:43 PM	00:12.05 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R2 U' B2 F2 U' F U' B F2 R' F2 L2 D B2 L F'
1503	Jun 25, 2014 7:05:21 PM	00:10.77 D U F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 R B2 F' D' B R' B' F' D R2 D2
1502	Jun 25, 2014 7:04:56 PM	00:12.33 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U F' L2 U R2 D R' B' L D' F'
1501	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:48 PM	00:12.16 F2 L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L2 U R2 F' U' L U B L D' R2 U' F2
1500	Jun 25, 2014 7:03:22 PM	00:14.23 U L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U R D' F' R B2 L B F'
1499	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:49 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D F' D' L D2 U R' D2 U' B2 F U
1498	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:28 PM	00:11.39 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' R B' U' B R D B R' D' L U2
1497	Jun 25, 2014 7:02:02 PM	00:12.58 R2 L2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D' U' F2 U R F' U B' F D R2 U2 F2 L' U'
1496	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:37 PM	00:14.92 F2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 B' R' B' U2 R D' U B2 F' L D'
1495	Jun 25, 2014 7:01:13 PM	00:12.98 F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 U F D' B' U R L D R U L' U'
1494	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:54 PM	00:10.43 D' R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U F2 R D L B F D' L F' R' D'
1493	Jun 25, 2014 7:00:19 PM	00:12.00 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D L2 B' F' D' B' R B D2 R2 B2 U
1492	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:56 PM	00:12.23 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 R' D' B' L' D' R B2 F' D U
1491	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:32 PM	00:11.66 U' L2 F2 D L2 U F2 U F2 U2 F2 L B U2 L' U2 R U2 B U B2 D'
1490	Jun 25, 2014 6:59:07 PM	00:13.16 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 F R B' D' B' R' F U F' D2
1489	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:40 PM	00:16.14 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 D2 U2 F' L' B U' R' F2 L' U' R2 D' U'
1488	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:21 PM	00:09.61 F2 L2 F2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 B' R' D R2 F' L' B U R2 F2 R
1487	Jun 25, 2014 6:58:00 PM	00:10.59 D2 B2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' R U2 F' L' F R F2 U2 F2 L U'
1486	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:27 PM	00:10.78 D2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 R' D' L F' R' D' R U R'
1485	Jun 25, 2014 6:57:05 PM	00:11.99 R2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 F U F2 D' R' U' R'
1484	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:36 PM	00:17.48 U L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 U' B D R L2 B' L' B2 L' D L2
1483	Jun 25, 2014 6:56:15 PM	00:12.44 R2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B' R' L' B' D R2 D R2 U L'
1482	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:39 PM	00:12.41 D U R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' B L D' L D F2 U' L D'
1481	Jun 25, 2014 6:55:16 PM	00:12.42 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 F' U2 R B' L D2 F' R' F U
1480	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:55 PM	00:10.12 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' F2 U B2 U2 F' U B' U F' R' U R' F' L
1479	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:23 PM	00:11.53 D2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U R' D F2 L2 B L2 D U' L' B'
1478	Jun 25, 2014 6:54:01 PM	00:10.34 D' R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U F' U' R U' L' D L2 U' B' R2 D2
1477	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:37 PM	00:12.88 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 R' D2 F' L2 U' R L2 B' L' B U'
1476	Jun 25, 2014 6:53:12 PM	00:14.61 L2 D F2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U L' U2 B L' F' D2 R B' F U'
1475	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:46 PM	00:14.16 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 R B R2 L B2 R' D' L2 D U
1474	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:20 PM	00:14.79 B2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 R' U L2 B' F' L2 D' B L U' L2
1473	Jun 25, 2014 6:52:00 PM	00:10.49 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U B' F' R' U L2 F' D F2 D2
1472	Jun 25, 2014 6:51:14 PM	00:11.42 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 R' F' D' L2 B' L D' U'
1471	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:52 PM	00:11.78 D F2 U' L2 D L2 U L2 U L2 U2 B' L' U F' L F2 R D2 U' L' U2
1470	Jun 25, 2014 6:50:30 PM	00:12.71 B2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L' D' R2 D' B2 D B D' U' R U'
1469	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:45 PM	00:13.82 R2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U B' L' D2 F' U2 B D2 L'
1468	Jun 25, 2014 6:49:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 R' U L' F D2 L U2 F' D2 F2 L2
1467	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:58 PM	00:12.32 D L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D U' B R' D2 B R F2 D B L D' U2
1466	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:35 PM	00:10.91 D R2 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' B F2 U2 F D2 R2 L' D
1465	Jun 25, 2014 6:48:14 PM	00:13.64 L2 D L2 D' U2 L2 U B2 F2 D' B2 R F' U2 L' D L U' R' F2 D
1464	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:48 PM	00:11.59 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R' B' R' U' B D' R U2 F' R'
1463	Jun 25, 2014 6:47:10 PM	00:14.29 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B U' L' F D2 L' B2 U' L D2 U2
1462	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:42 PM	00:15.47 U F2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 U R' D B2 U' F D' R B U B2 U'
1461	Jun 25, 2014 6:46:09 PM	00:15.09 D R2 D B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R' U' B D2 B U2 B2 D2 R B U2
1460	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:41 PM	00:12.36 R2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 R F2 D B' U' F' R' B2 L' D R2
1459	Jun 25, 2014 6:45:14 PM	00:13.77 R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 D' R D' B U2 L D F2 R L'
1458	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:50 PM	00:11.28 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D U' R' F' D F2 U B R F2 D2 L2 D2
1457	Jun 25, 2014 6:44:24 PM	00:14.51 U F2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D2 L R2 D B' R' L2 B' D U F2 D
1456	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:50 PM	00:13.28 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 L2 B' R U' B2 U2 L B' U' B' U'
1455	Jun 25, 2014 6:43:27 PM	00:12.81 B2 F2 D U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 U R' U2 L B2 F2
1454	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:50 PM	00:13.55 U R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 L B U' R2 D F' D2 L U L2 U'
1453	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:25 PM	00:14.61 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' L' D R U' R B L B F U2
1452	Jun 25, 2014 6:42:04 PM	00:09.67 R2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F U2 F2 U' B F R' B2 D R U
1451	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:44 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 F2 D U B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' F' D2 B U B2 F' L F L2
1450	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:23 PM	00:09.92 U' R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 F D' F' D B2 D L' U B2
1449	Jun 25, 2014 6:41:02 PM	00:10.48 D F2 R2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 B' R D2 F U R' F' U2 R F2 L
1448	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:38 PM	00:13.74 U R2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B U R2 L D U2 R F R
1447	Jun 25, 2014 6:40:17 PM	00:10.34 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B' D2 L D' B D' F D' B' R U2
1446	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:42 PM	00:16.33 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R' D2 F' U B' L2 U' B' L' D' U2
1445	Jun 25, 2014 6:39:18 PM	00:11.76 L2 D' B2 U L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 U' B' R' D2 R2 U' L' B L' F' D
1444	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:37 PM	00:10.87 D2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B2 U' L' D' U F2 R' U F D' U' B' U'
1443	Jun 25, 2014 6:38:14 PM	00:11.72 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U2 B F R' U B' L2 F' R2 U B'
1442	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:35 PM	00:12.04 D R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D U2 F2 D' B' R' B D2 R D L' F' U' R
1441	Jun 25, 2014 6:37:08 PM	00:11.84 U' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L D B' L D' L' U R B2 L'
1440	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:38 PM	00:11.36 L2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 D U' B' R2 D' L' B F' L2 F' U' L' D'
1439	Jun 25, 2014 6:36:15 PM	00:11.68 D' B2 D B2 F2 D U2 R2 U B2 U L B' R' F2 U2 L' F' D' F2 L U2
1438	Jun 25, 2014 6:34:17 PM	00:12.18 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' U' F2 U' B2 L2 F L' B U2 F U2 F' D2 L2 D2
1437	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:52 PM	00:11.92 R2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 B' F R U B' L' B L' U F
1436	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:30 PM	00:11.56 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 L2 U L2 B2 L F D2 R F2 L F' U B2 D U2
1435	Jun 25, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:11.89 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B' U' L' F2 D2 U2 L' B' D2 B' U'
1434	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:41 PM	00:13.70 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F' U L B' L B2 R U R F U2
1433	Jun 25, 2014 6:32:20 PM	00:11.00 B2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R D U2 L B' D' L' B' U
1432	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:57 PM	00:12.50 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 L2 U R' U2 B' D U2 L' F2 L2 B2 R2
1431	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:32 PM	00:13.30 F2 U B2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D B R' F' U2 L D F U2 F2 L U'
1430	Jun 25, 2014 6:31:03 PM	00:12.83 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 D R2 D U' F D2 R U2 B F' D2 U' R' F' U
1429	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:39 PM	00:13.17 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 B D F L D R D' R2 D B2
1428	Jun 25, 2014 6:30:17 PM	00:11.41 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' F L D' R U' L F L' U
1427	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:42 PM	00:14.85 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U B2 R' B' R2 U L' B2 U2 R' U'
1426	Jun 25, 2014 6:29:19 PM	00:13.59 U L2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L' F D2 R' F2 L2 D U2 B2 F U'
1425	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:55 PM	00:12.79 R2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 R2 D U2 L2 F' R' B2 U L2 F2 L F' R2 L' D'
1424	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:33 PM	00:11.14 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U L' R2 D R U' F' L2 D L' D2 U
1423	Jun 25, 2014 6:28:11 PM	00:11.14 D2 U' B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' F' D F' L F U L2 F L' U2
1422	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.55 U' B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 F2 R F' R2 U' F' D F2 R U2 L'
1421	Jun 25, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:13.15 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R2 D U2 R2 F D2 U' F U2 L2 B' R' B' L' D'
1420	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:57 PM	00:15.16 U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' L2 D' L2 U F' D F2 L2 D2 R' B D2 F
1419	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:33 PM	00:11.76 L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D U F' R L' F2 D' B L2 U' R D2 R'
1418	Jun 25, 2014 6:26:14 PM	00:09.73 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' U2 B' L2 U' L' U R2 B D'
1417	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:47 PM	00:12.92 U B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 B F2 D B2 L' U' R F' U' F' U'
1416	Jun 25, 2014 6:25:04 PM	00:12.35 B2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 R D2 R' B' R L' F L U' F U2
1415	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:35 PM	00:12.94 U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' D R B' R' B2 U' F R' B2 U
1414	Jun 25, 2014 6:24:11 PM	00:13.36 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U F R L2 U2 B2 L D B' L2 D
1413	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:47 PM	00:14.24 U B2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R U' R' U2 L2 B' D' R L F
1412	Jun 25, 2014 6:23:25 PM	00:12.96 U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D L F R D2 B' F2 D U' F D2
1411	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:32 PM	00:11.66 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D B2 U L2 B' D B2 R B' D L F2 U2 L'
1410	Jun 25, 2014 6:22:08 PM	00:12.55 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 L2 B L' D2 U2 L2 D2 B' R L2 D U'
1409	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:45 PM	00:13.48 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R' L2 U R2 B D B2 U2 F2 U L'
1408	Jun 25, 2014 6:21:19 PM	00:13.45 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' L2 B' F R L' B' D B2 U'
1407	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:53 PM	00:11.61 B2 U' F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U B' F' D L' B2 L2 D2 U' F' D2 L2
1406	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:28 PM	00:13.63 L2 D2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 U B2 U2 B' R' U2 B D2 B' D' B F' R2 D'
1405	Jun 25, 2014 6:20:03 PM	00:13.66 B2 D' L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 U F2 D2 F R' L B' F' U' L2 D' F' R'
1404	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:37 PM	00:13.94 U' B2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' L D2 U2 B' R2 B2 L' F' U2 L2 D'
1403	Jun 25, 2014 6:19:14 PM	00:10.53 D L2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F' U R' F2 D B F2 U2 L'
1402	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:52 PM	00:10.52 R2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L' D R L2 F' D' L' F L' F'
1401	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:24 PM	00:14.85 F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D B2 U B' R2 L' F L' B2 R' L2 F'
1400	Jun 25, 2014 6:18:02 PM	00:12.53 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 U L' U F R' B' F2 U' F2 U' L2 D'
1399	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.39 L2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U B U B' F' R' B' D' F2 L U' L
1398	Jun 25, 2014 6:17:05 PM	00:13.80 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D R' L' U F L2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D'
1397	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:41 PM	00:10.82 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' B' R B' F U' B D' F' D B2
1396	Jun 25, 2014 6:16:17 PM	00:11.13 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D' B' R' L' U' B' F D B R L' D2
1395	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:55 PM	00:12.78 U L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B U' R2 B' L' F2 R' F2 U' B U2
1394	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:28 PM	00:14.95 D R2 F2 D B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U B R B2 U' B' D' R' B' L' B2 D'
1393	Jun 25, 2014 6:15:04 PM	00:11.24 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F L2 U' R2 L F U' F R U'
1392	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:43 PM	00:12.22 U R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U' B D F' L' B' D R L D' B' D2
1391	Jun 25, 2014 6:14:13 PM	00:13.16 R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' R' F R B R2 U' B2 R2 L B2 U'
1390	Jun 25, 2014 6:13:49 PM	00:13.03 F2 D R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R2 U2 R F U R B' R2 F' R' U2 R'
1389	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:56 PM	00:10.48 D B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' L' B U2 R D B2 R U' R2 B'
1388	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 D B2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L2 B F2 D R' F2 R2 B' F R2 L
1387	Jun 25, 2014 6:12:09 PM	00:11.36 L2 U2 L2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U F2 L R2 D2 B' D2 L F U B' U2
1386	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:49 PM	00:10.54 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D B2 U B' R U F' D2 L D' R' D2 U2
1385	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:25 PM	00:12.90 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 U' F2 L' F R' L' F2 D2 R L2 F U'
1384	Jun 25, 2014 6:11:01 PM	00:13.61 B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R' B' L2 U' R' D U' L U2
1383	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:41 PM	00:11.12 B2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F2 U' R' B D' L U2 R' F'
1382	Jun 25, 2014 6:10:12 PM	00:12.85 U R2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F' D R D B' L2 U2 R U F' U
1381	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:50 PM	00:11.91 U R2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 U F2 U' L' B2 L' F'
1380	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:26 PM	00:13.94 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' F' D' F' R L' B R B2 F'
1379	Jun 25, 2014 6:09:03 PM	00:12.21 D' L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F L F R' D' R2 B' F' L2 D U2
1378	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:39 PM	00:12.22 B2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' F' D2 L F' R' B' D B2 R' D U2
1377	Jun 25, 2014 6:08:19 PM	00:11.19 B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U F R' U B D L2 D' B2 F U
1376	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.35 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 F2 R2 D' F' D' R2 B' F R' D2 U' L U
1375	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:27 PM	00:12.30 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' L2 F2 D' U F L' U B2 R L'
1374	Jun 25, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:14.39 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D U2 R2 D F2 L2 F' R2 U B F' U' R' L D L' U
1373	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:42 PM	00:09.27 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' F U F2 L B R' U R' F L2
1372	Jun 25, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:13.54 L2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 B' U2 L' D2 B2 U B' D U R U'
1371	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:53 PM	00:13.78 U' L2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L2 U' R2 U2 R' B' D' L2 U F L' F R' U'
1370	Jun 25, 2014 6:05:20 PM	00:13.03 F2 U2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D F2 D2 L D F D' B F' D R' D U'
1369	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:57 PM	00:12.62 U F2 U L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U F' R U' F' D' B D2 B2 R B2 U'
1368	Jun 25, 2014 6:04:32 PM	00:12.81 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D U' R' B' U2 R' U' F U2 R' L' B U2
1367	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:54 PM	00:15.43 U2 F2 U' L2 U R2 L2 B2 D L2 D L' B U2 R' B' L' B2 D R' F2
1366	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:31 PM	00:11.33 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L F' D U' L' D U F L D2 U2
1365	Jun 25, 2014 6:03:09 PM	00:12.84 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 L2 D B L U' R2 F' U' B F2 L U2
1364	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:45 PM	00:13.16 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D B2 D B2 L2 U B' L F D' B2 L' B' D' B2 R
1363	Jun 25, 2014 6:02:21 PM	00:10.19 B2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U L F' U2 B2 U' R2 U R2 F U'
1362	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:56 PM	00:11.79 D L2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D B R B U B2 D U2 R2 L' U'
1361	Jun 25, 2014 6:01:00 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L' D' B' U' R D' L' B' U' F2 R U2
1360	Jun 25, 2014 6:00:35 PM	00:13.30 R2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B' R' D' U' L' F U' F2 D R2 U
1359	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:58 PM	00:11.72 R2 D' L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 F B2 U' B L' U B R2 D'
1358	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:33 PM	00:13.65 D R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U F' R L F' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F U2
1357	Jun 25, 2014 5:59:09 PM	00:12.11 D2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 U F' L B2 R2 U2 B D R' B' U' L
1356	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:44 PM	00:12.34 D2 R2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 D' U2 F U2 F D R' F L' U R2 F U2
1355	Jun 25, 2014 5:58:24 PM	00:10.72 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 B2 U R F L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' U' B L2
1354	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:59 PM	00:12.16 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U F' D' U2 R' B' D2 L2 U2
1353	Jun 25, 2014 5:57:37 PM	00:12.30 B2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D L D' U2 R B' R U R B2 D2 U'
1352	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:57 PM	00:12.16 D' U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' F' R D L U B F L U F' U'
1351	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.61 U2 R2 L2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' F D' B U F2 L B2 F2
1350	Jun 25, 2014 5:56:12 PM	00:12.14 B2 D F2 U B2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 U' L D' R2 L2 B U L' D2 R' L' U'
1349	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:49 PM	00:12.16 D2 R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 U F2 U2 B' L' F R2 U F D2 F D2 R D
1348	Jun 25, 2014 5:55:26 PM	00:11.90 R2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U F L F2 R B2 R' L2 D R' U'
1347	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:54 PM	00:11.92 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D R2 B D2 L2 F2 R' D' L F2 R' F
1346	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:09.77 F2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D F2 U2 L F' U2 L B R D' B2 L' D U'
1345	Jun 25, 2014 5:54:05 PM	00:12.81 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 L D' R2 F' U2 B R2 D' L'
1344	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:40 PM	00:13.02 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B R' F D R F2 U F2 L D2
1343	Jun 25, 2014 5:53:19 PM	00:11.87 D2 B2 D B2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U2 L U2 B U2 F2 L2 U' L' D U'
1342	Jun 25, 2014 5:52:57 PM	00:10.73 U' B2 U L2 B2 U B2 D B2 U B2 R' U2 R F U' B' R' B R2 L' D2
1341	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:27 PM	00:12.90 D U B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 B' U L D' L' F2 D2 L2 D' L U
1340	Jun 25, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:13.12 F2 U2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R D F' L' B F' U R2 L2 D L
1339	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:39 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 U2 F2 L' F2 D R' B' U' B' L D' B D'
1338	Jun 25, 2014 5:50:11 PM	00:13.49 U L2 D L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L' B2 R' F' R2 L D2 F2 D F U'
1337	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:11.95 R2 F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 F' R' D2 U B' U' F2 L B' L'
1336	Jun 25, 2014 5:49:26 PM	00:10.17 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' B' D B F D U' B L F2 R2
1335	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:59 PM	00:13.16 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F L2 U2 L D2 R' U B U2 L U2
1334	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:36 PM	00:10.60 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 D' L U' F' R2 L2 B' R' F R L2 U'
1333	Jun 25, 2014 5:48:12 PM	00:11.39 L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B' U2 R' F2 R' L' B F2 U R'
1332	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:41 PM	00:15.92 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D L2 B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B' F L2 U B2 U' F' U'
1331	Jun 25, 2014 5:47:18 PM	00:12.33 B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U B' F2 D R2 L B F R U
1330	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:48 PM	00:12.25 U' R2 U' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 F D2 U2 L F' R2 U R
1329	Jun 25, 2014 5:45:19 PM	00:12.11 F2 U B2 D2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' L' U B' F' U2 F' R D2 F
1328	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:59 PM	00:11.73 D2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 D' R B' U R L' F2 L' F R2 D'
1327	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:36 PM	00:12.34 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U B2 R2 L2 B' L' U2 R' B' F' D B2 D2 R2
1326	Jun 25, 2014 5:44:08 PM	00:12.63 F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 U R2 D R2 U F' U R' L2 B' R' U' B2 L
1325	Jun 25, 2014 5:43:44 PM	00:12.72 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F2 D' U' R' L B L2 D' R U R' B' F
1324	Jun 25, 2014 5:42:36 PM	00:12.87 R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D' R' U2 B D2 R2 D B2 D
1323	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:49 PM	00:12.43 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 D' B L' U B2 F' U' R' U' F2 L U'
1322	Jun 25, 2014 5:41:02 PM	00:12.64 L2 D U R2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' F D' B R F D' R' L' B2 F2
1321	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:31 PM	00:13.16 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 B' R B' U L' F2 D2 U' B U2
1320	Jun 25, 2014 5:40:09 PM	00:12.96 R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' F R U B2 F R2 D L' F'
1319	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:47 PM	00:12.80 R2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R L' B' R D2 U L' F2 L'
1318	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:26 PM	00:12.05 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 D L' U F' D R F' R2 F' D U2
1317	Jun 25, 2014 5:39:03 PM	00:11.89 U2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 U F' U B2 R' D R2 B' U L' D2 U'
1316	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:39 PM	00:13.45 B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' B2 U' L' U L2 U B R2 L D'
1315	Jun 25, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:13.49 F2 D B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D L B' F2 U' L B R' U2 L2 D' U2
1314	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:51 PM	00:11.25 U' R2 F2 D U2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F' R' L B L2 B2 U R' D U R'
1313	Jun 25, 2014 5:37:16 PM	00:11.93 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 B R2 B' U2 L D R F' R' U'
1312	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:52 PM	00:13.26 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B D' F2 R' D L U' F R' D' R2 U2
1311	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:11.02 U2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B D' L' D' L' F D U B2 R L
1310	Jun 25, 2014 5:36:09 PM	00:09.95 D2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 D U' L' D B' F' D' L2 B L' B2 F2 R'
1309	Jun 25, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:13.69 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R U F' R L D2 B D2 F D' R'
1308	Jun 25, 2014 4:29:58 PM	00:12.79 L2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U B R' B2 U2 F' L2 D B' R D L
1307	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:31 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 U' L B D2 F R D L' F' U' F' D'
1306	Jun 25, 2014 1:15:03 PM	00:12.67 D L2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' U2 R2 F U' R B2 L' F2 U' L' F L'
1305	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:37 PM	00:13.09 R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U R' F' D F' U F2 R2 D' B' L' U2
1304	Jun 25, 2014 1:14:11 PM	00:13.41 F2 D' R2 D R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B' L' F2 L' B R2 L U' R F U2
1303	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:42 PM	00:13.36 B2 U' B2 D R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 F U' B R2 B D' L F' D2 R' L2
1302	Jun 25, 2014 1:13:14 PM	00:11.85 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F D2 B' R L U L' B2 F2 U'
1301	Jun 25, 2014 1:12:40 PM	00:11.83 B2 D R2 U B2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R F R' U' B2 D B2 L' D F' D'
1300	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:44 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R F D' U' B U' R D2 L' U' L'
1299	Jun 24, 2014 10:15:22 PM	00:11.68 U2 B2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 U' B2 U L D' F' D B L2 D2 B2 F2 U'
1298	Jun 24, 2014 10:07:19 PM	00:10.67 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 U R U' B' U2 F2 R' L2 F U' L2 U2
1297	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:56 PM	00:12.64 U' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L D' F' R2 D2 U2 F2 R' F
1296	Jun 24, 2014 10:06:07 PM	00:13.57 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 D' B R2 B' U' B R' D L F L2
1295	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:43 PM	00:13.79 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U' F2 L F2 D F D L B F2 D' U'
1294	Jun 24, 2014 10:05:21 PM	00:12.90 B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' B' D2 R B L D2 R' L2 B' U'
1293	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:47 PM	00:10.94 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 U' L B U' F2 U' L F U2 R2 D
1292	Jun 24, 2014 10:04:23 PM	00:13.12 R2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' F2 U2 F' R2 D' R B R' B' D B2 D2 B U'
1291	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:57 PM	00:11.82 L2 U B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' L B2 R2 U F' L2 F' D U' F L'
1290	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:31 PM	00:13.07 U' L2 D' U L2 U R2 U R2 U R2 F R2 U' F2 R U B' R D U2
1289	Jun 24, 2014 10:03:08 PM	00:13.46 U' B2 U' R2 D' F2 R2 D F2 D2 U' L' U R2 D' R U L' F L2 U2
1288	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:40 PM	00:13.35 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 L' D R2 F R' F' R2 U2 L2 U L2
1287	Jun 24, 2014 10:02:18 PM	00:10.89 D U F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 L' B' L F L2 U' B R F R' U'
1286	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:55 PM	00:13.39 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B U' L' D L F U2 L' F2
1285	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:36 PM	00:10.18 U R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 U' L2 U' F B2 L' D' R' L2 B' L F2 D
1284	Jun 24, 2014 10:01:13 PM	00:12.17 D R2 F2 U B2 D R2 U F2 L2 U2 B' U B' U L D L' B F U'
1283	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:52 PM	00:12.17 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 F D2 L2 B' D' U2 R B' U2 B' U'
1282	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:29 PM	00:12.77 U' L2 F2 D R2 U R2 F2 D' R2 U B U2 L2 F R U2 B L2 F R' U
1281	Jun 24, 2014 10:00:01 PM	00:14.22 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 F D2 R' L' D B' D U B' L2 U'
1280	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:38 PM	00:09.42 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R' D2 F U L' F2 L' F L' B
1279	Jun 24, 2014 9:59:17 PM	00:11.68 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R U2 L D2 B L2 D'
1278	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:45 PM	00:12.47 U2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B D L F D F2 L2 F R' U2 L2
1277	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:22 PM	00:13.07 R2 B2 U R2 F2 D L2 U' B2 D U2 B' R' F2 R2 L' B' U' F D B D'
1276	Jun 24, 2014 9:58:01 PM	00:09.99 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 F2 L B R' B L' D2 F' D U2 F U'
1275	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:40 PM	00:12.10 U2 F2 R2 L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D L2 F' U' R2 F' R L2 F' L B' L2 U'
1274	Jun 24, 2014 9:57:17 PM	00:12.41 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 L2 F' D2 U' R B D' F' U B2 U2
1273	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:55 PM	00:12.91 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 B' F U' L F2 U' F' D' L' F
1272	Jun 24, 2014 9:56:23 PM	00:12.68 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D L D B2 L' U2 F U R' F R' U'
1271	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:55 PM	00:12.80 D B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' D2 F2 D' R2 U' F L' D2
1270	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:33 PM	00:12.03 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 R' F U2 B' U2
1269	Jun 24, 2014 9:55:12 PM	00:11.98 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B' D2 R' B' L' B2 U' L2 D R2
1268	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:51 PM	00:09.35 B2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 D' B2 L' F R' D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U B2 L' U
1267	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:29 PM	00:11.04 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' U' R' D U F' D' U' L D
1266	Jun 24, 2014 9:54:03 PM	00:13.74 D' F2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L B R' D2 F' R' L2 F' D' L2
1265	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:43 PM	00:11.07 R2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L U B2 U F U' L' D R U
1264	Jun 24, 2014 9:53:10 PM	00:14.23 D F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 F R2 U' L2 F' L D' B D2 F' U2
1263	Jun 24, 2014 9:52:09 PM	00:13.11 R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D F' L' D' F' D2 B2 U2 L2 U F U
1262	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:41 PM	00:12.77 R2 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D B R2 D' R' B' U' L2 B F2 L' D'
1261	Jun 24, 2014 9:51:16 PM	00:10.64 B2 U R2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F' R B' D U2 R2 F' R2 U R U'
1260	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:51 PM	00:11.75 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D' R' D' B F' D L2 B' R' D B2 U'
1259	Jun 24, 2014 9:50:22 PM	00:13.07 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F' L' F2 L' B F R2 B' U' R
1258	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:55 PM	00:11.52 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 U L2 F' D' U2 L2 B L' B2 F D L2 B'
1257	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:28 PM	00:12.81 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B' F2 U' R L2 B R2 B2 R' L' U'
1256	Jun 24, 2014 9:49:02 PM	00:13.42 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R B2 F U' F2 R2 F L' D2 R U2
1255	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:36 PM	00:13.27 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U L2 U B2 U2 L' D B' F' R' L2 D F2 L' D' U'
1254	Jun 24, 2014 9:48:06 PM	00:11.62 L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F L' F2 D2 U B' F' L' U2 L2 U'
1253	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:39 PM	00:14.64 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L D R2 F U R U2 L F R2 U2
1252	Jun 24, 2014 9:47:01 PM	00:16.83 R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' L F R' B U2 B2 F' R' F2 L2
1251	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:32 PM	00:15.80 U B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 U' B R' D2 F' L F L' B' D F2
1250	Jun 24, 2014 9:46:06 PM	00:13.81 L2 D2 U L2 D F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' F R D U2 F2 D2 F U2 B' D' U'
1249	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:40 PM	00:13.69 U' F2 R2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R' F U2 L' B2 L2 D2 B2 D' R'
1248	Jun 24, 2014 9:45:14 PM	00:12.70 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U F L U2 B' R' F D R2 B2 D2 U'
1247	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:40 PM	00:11.55 B2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 U R' D' F2 D F' U2 L' B' R F' U'
1246	Jun 24, 2014 9:44:11 PM	00:13.26 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 D2 F D2 L' F' D R U R2 B L'
1245	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:50 PM	00:11.30 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' L' D L' U' B U2 R L2 B U
1244	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:25 PM	00:12.66 U B2 L2 D2 F2 D' B2 D F2 U L2 B' U' R' U' R' F' R D' U L' U'
1243	Jun 24, 2014 9:43:03 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 U R2 F' L' U2 R' F' D U2 L B' U
1242	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:43 PM	00:11.05 L2 F2 L2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U2 R' U' F R B F R U2 F R'
1241	Jun 24, 2014 9:42:18 PM	00:14.98 F2 D B2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B U R2 L B2 D F' R2 U R' U2
1240	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:56 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' D' B' L B R L B2 D'
1239	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:33 PM	00:12.34 U B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' L B' D R' D2 R2 F' D L'
1238	Jun 24, 2014 9:41:10 PM	00:10.06 R2 D' B2 F2 U' B2 D' U' L2 D' B' L' U2 R D' L' U B R' F' U
1237	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:49 PM	00:11.80 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D F2 D2 F U2 B' D F U2 R' F U' F2 U2
1236	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:27 PM	00:11.44 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L' B R' F2 U' B2 L' U'
1235	Jun 24, 2014 9:40:04 PM	00:13.77 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 D U2 F2 R B' R' F' R' U' L B2 D' U2
1234	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:39 PM	00:13.24 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 B' L' U' F R2 L' B L B' L2 U'
1233	Jun 24, 2014 9:39:19 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' B' U F' L D B U R U2 R D
1232	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:57 PM	00:12.29 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 U B F' U' L D' R' U' F' U2 L' U'
1231	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:38 PM	00:09.21 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R' D' U2 L B F D' B2 L2
1230	Jun 24, 2014 9:38:13 PM	00:13.04 F2 U B2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L' U F R2 B' U R' B' L2 D U
1229	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:42 PM	00:12.07 D R2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R' U B2 D' B2 L F D B L2
1228	Jun 24, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:15.26 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 U R' F D L2 D2 R B' R D L D U'
1227	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:33 PM	00:11.83 U2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D F2 L2 B2 U B' U2 F R' L F L2 D' L D2 R
1226	Jun 24, 2014 9:36:10 PM	00:10.08 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 U R D' B' F R' L B D R F'
1225	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:26 PM	00:12.83	+2	U F2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D' F D2 U2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L2 D' U'
1224	Jun 24, 2014 9:35:05 PM	00:12.48 U B2 D U2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U2 B R U2 F2 D U2 L B2 U' R'
1223	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:42 PM	00:12.81 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F L2 F' U R' D' L' D' R B' D2
1222	Jun 24, 2014 9:34:22 PM	00:11.76 L2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F R' F2 L U' R' D L' F2 U'
1221	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:53 PM	00:11.60 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U' R2 D R2 D B' L U' B' L' B D B U2 F2 U'
1220	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:32 PM	00:10.87 D U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D U' L2 U' L' F D R U R2 B F2 L F
1219	Jun 24, 2014 9:33:09 PM	00:12.34 L2 F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 D U' F' R' B2 R D' F2 U R' B2
1218	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:45 PM	00:11.54 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' B2 D F' L' B' L2 B2 F2 U' F L' B
1217	Jun 24, 2014 9:32:16 PM	00:14.30 U' B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' U' B' R' D B' F' R F U' L2 U'
1216	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:50 PM	00:14.18 R2 D F2 L2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 B L' B' U' R D' F2 R B2 U2
1215	Jun 24, 2014 9:31:14 PM	00:11.94 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 U L' F' R' F U' L2 U2 L B F' D2
1214	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:52 PM	00:10.25 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U' L' B' R U B2 R L2 U'
1213	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:26 PM	00:13.70 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F R2 D R' U2 F' U' R' B' D2 U'
1212	Jun 24, 2014 9:30:02 PM	00:12.44 B2 D B2 U L2 D' U' F2 D F2 L F D2 R2 D2 F' U L B' R2 D
1211	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:41 PM	00:11.77 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U R U2 B' U R' B2 D' F D2 R2 U'
1210	Jun 24, 2014 9:29:19 PM	00:11.92 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D L2 F2 R L' B D L F' R2 D' L D' U'
1209	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:57 PM	00:11.07 U L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U F B2 D B2 L2 F2 R' D2 F D' U'
1208	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:33 PM	00:14.28 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U' L D2 B' R' B D' F' U B' R2 D'
1207	Jun 24, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:11.06 F2 R2 F2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R D' B2 U2 B F U' L U2 R U'
1206	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:49 PM	00:11.41 L2 F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L2 F' D B2 R D2 U2 B2 D2 R F U'
1205	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:24 PM	00:11.98 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 D' L' B2 D' U' B D F R B' U2 L
1204	Jun 24, 2014 9:27:02 PM	00:12.45 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L B U2 L U' B' R2 U R' F R2
1203	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:38 PM	00:13.89 D B2 U R2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 U' F U2 R' D2 F L' U2 L' U' L' U2
1202	Jun 24, 2014 9:26:17 PM	00:12.04 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2 B' R2 B2 F U' F2 U'
1201	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:55 PM	00:12.59 U R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 U L' F R' F2 D F L2 F' L'
1200	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:36 PM	00:11.09 U2 R2 D R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 D F L B D' B2 U R' U2 F' L' U'
1199	Jun 24, 2014 9:25:17 PM	00:10.46 R2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' F' L' F' L2 D R B D2 F'
1198	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:59 PM	00:09.85 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F D B2 L B' L' D U2 B2 R2
1197	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:35 PM	00:12.75 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 F' L' U' B L2 U2 L' D'
1196	Jun 24, 2014 9:24:11 PM	00:10.90 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R' B L2 D2 F' D L' D2 B R2 D2
1195	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:48 PM	00:10.40 U L2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B U2 F R2 D R' L'
1194	Jun 24, 2014 9:23:11 PM	00:15.67 U' R2 D' L2 D R2 L2 D F2 D' R2 F L D2 F L U R' U2 R2 F' D'
1193	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:48 PM	00:10.78 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' U' R U L2 F' D B' R2 L' F2 L'
1192	Jun 24, 2014 9:22:25 PM	00:11.36 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U' B' U' L2 D2 R2 L2 B R B2 U'
1191	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:59 PM	00:14.92 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U F' L F R2 L' U' R' D' R2 L
1190	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:36 PM	00:12.66 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 L B U2 B' R2 B' L' D2 R2 D
1189	Jun 24, 2014 9:21:09 PM	00:16.50 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 R D F2 D2 B' F' U' R2 U2 R U'
1188	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:45 PM	00:12.50 D F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 B2 U F' R' F2 D B2 D U2 L2 F' U
1187	Jun 24, 2014 9:20:23 PM	00:13.68 F2 U F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D' R U2 B' R B2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2
1186	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:54 PM	00:12.95 D' F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B' R L2 U' L' F2 D F' U2 L D
1185	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:32 PM	00:11.96 D R2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D R' F D B F2 U2 B' R F
1184	Jun 24, 2014 9:19:09 PM	00:11.49 D R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' F' U2 F2 D' R L D' B L2 D2 L'
1183	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:31 PM	00:10.68 U2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 F R2 U R2 B L' D' F2 R' F
1182	Jun 24, 2014 9:18:12 PM	00:11.87 U' R2 U' F2 D U R2 B2 R2 B2 U B' D2 L B2 D B' U B' D' R2 U'
1181	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:50 PM	00:11.92 R2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 B' D B R' B' D' F' D' L B2 D2
1180	Jun 24, 2014 9:17:25 PM	00:11.68 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D U F2 U R2 B2 R' L2 B2 F L D F' L U' B'
1179	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:47 PM	00:10.58 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 U' F' L B' U' B' L2 D' L D L2 U2
1178	Jun 24, 2014 9:16:21 PM	00:11.20 F2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L D' R B' L D' U' B' U2 L2
1177	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:57 PM	00:13.85 U B2 U R2 B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L D U2 B' R L F U2 F2 R' U'
1176	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:35 PM	00:12.17 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 R2 U' F' R' F L U' B2 D B R' U' F'
1175	Jun 24, 2014 9:15:14 PM	00:11.77 B2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R F' U' R D' U' L2 F' R F' D'
1174	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:51 PM	00:12.58 U L2 U' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D R2 D' L' F2 L B' L2 B2 D' R' F2 D U'
1173	Jun 24, 2014 9:14:28 PM	00:12.35 B2 U F2 R2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 B' U2 L F' L2 U F2 D2 R L2 U2
1172	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:50 PM	00:10.98 U F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' L' F R U2 B' U' B2 D' U2
1171	Jun 24, 2014 9:13:17 PM	00:09.76 D L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' B R B2 D F R F' U L' U
1170	Jun 24, 2014 9:12:19 PM	00:15.96 D B2 U2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D U' F' R' B D R F' U' R2 U2 B'
1169	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:56 PM	00:11.91 D2 R2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F D F2 U B U' F' R U2 F' U
1168	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:34 PM	00:11.00 B2 D L2 D2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F L' D' R B' R L2 B2 R D2 U
1167	Jun 24, 2014 9:11:10 PM	00:11.34 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 U2 F R B' U2 F R2 D U' L D R
1166	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:48 PM	00:11.34 U2 F2 D' L2 D U2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 B' F2 R2 L F' U R' L D2 R2 U'
1165	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:27 PM	00:11.54 U L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F D2 B2 R F' U' B2
1164	Jun 24, 2014 9:10:06 PM	00:11.84 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' R U' F U R2 F L F2 D' L U'
1163	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:45 PM	00:09.71 R2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 U F R' B F2 D L U2 B F' L'
1162	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:22 PM	00:11.79 U F2 U L2 U' R2 D R2 D2 F R' F U R' U F' D2 B2 F2
1161	Jun 24, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:11.14 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 U L2 U' F L2 B2 D' R2 U L D' R'
1160	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:39 PM	00:11.05 U L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 D B L2 U' B' D' L2 B2 L
1159	Jun 24, 2014 9:08:10 PM	00:12.46 L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 R' D2 F U2 R2 U L' F' R D2 U2
1158	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:23 PM	00:12.57 B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D2 R' D' B L F U R' L2 D' U2 F2
1157	Jun 24, 2014 9:06:02 PM	00:11.48 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B' F L B' F2 L U F2 D' R
1156	Jun 24, 2014 9:00:02 PM	00:12.80 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L' U' R' L2 F R L2 U' F D2 U2
1155	Jun 24, 2014 8:59:39 PM	00:11.64 D' F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B' F' L' F R U' R' F2 R' L2 D
1154	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:47 PM	00:14.95 B2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 D F2 R L' B D' L U L' F' R U2
1153	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:24 PM	00:13.55 U B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 D B R D2 B' F U'
1152	Jun 24, 2014 8:58:01 PM	00:11.65 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 F2 R' B' L' U' B2 U2
1151	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:30 PM	00:13.48 U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U L' F' D' L D' R B R U'
1150	Jun 24, 2014 8:57:09 PM	00:11.61 D L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B F2 R2 D' B D2 B' F' L'
1149	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:41 PM	00:13.35 U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L' F2 R' B R D2 U' L2 B2 R' U'
1148	Jun 24, 2014 8:56:20 PM	00:11.76 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U' B' R' D2 B' F' L2 D2 U' B F' U'
1147	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:56 PM	00:13.16 B2 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 R' F' U' L' F L' B2 L' D2 B2 D
1146	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:32 PM	00:12.82 U F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F' U' B D L B2 F' L' U'
1145	Jun 24, 2014 8:55:10 PM	00:11.75 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U L F2 R F' R D2 B R U' B2 D
1144	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:48 PM	00:13.43 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 B' R F L U' B' L' F' U' R2 U2
1143	Jun 24, 2014 8:54:23 PM	00:11.01 R2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D U2 R' F' L' B' D' U' B' L' U2 R2
1142	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:58 PM	00:12.14 F2 D L2 U' R2 L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R' F' L2 B' U' B2 D F' R B2 D'
1141	Jun 24, 2014 8:53:17 PM	00:13.29 F2 U' L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' B' U B' D L' U2 R' D2 B L U2
1140	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:49 PM	00:11.53 U F2 L2 D U R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F D' R' L' D R' D' B' F R2 U2
1139	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:24 PM	00:13.46 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 D' F' D' R U' F U B' U'
1138	Jun 24, 2014 8:52:04 PM	00:10.13 B2 D' F2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L U2 R U' L' D' R2 U' L' U'
1137	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:47 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U' F R2 F' U R' B' D F' D U2 R'
1136	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:23 PM	00:12.53 U B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U L' D' U2 R F' R B' F L B U
1135	Jun 24, 2014 8:49:00 PM	00:12.71 L2 D B2 R2 U R2 L2 U B2 F2 D2 B' L2 B U' B2 R F U B2 R2
1134	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:38 PM	00:11.39 F2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' D L' F2 L B2 F' L D' F'
1133	Jun 24, 2014 8:48:16 PM	00:13.69 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B R B L D' R L F' R2 B
1132	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:39 PM	00:14.69 B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U R' B U' B' F L U' F U2 B
1131	Jun 24, 2014 8:47:10 PM	00:11.85 L2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R' B2 L D' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R U
1130	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:48 PM	00:12.09 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D' R' F U' L U B L D B' D2 U'
1129	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:23 PM	00:13.54 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 D2 U B' F2 U R' F' D B F R' F'
1128	Jun 24, 2014 8:46:01 PM	00:12.25 D L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R L U' B' D' F2 L2 F R F2 U'
1127	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:39 PM	00:12.12 D U B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 F D F2 D2 R L B' L2 D' L' U2
1126	Jun 24, 2014 8:45:14 PM	00:13.45 F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 F2 D' F2 U' F' R' B R' D2 B D2 L2 F2 D'
1125	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:52 PM	00:13.26 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 D' R D' L2 B' D2 L2 B' D U' F' L'
1124	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:29 PM	00:11.35 D R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L F2 L D U' L' U' B D'
1123	Jun 24, 2014 8:44:07 PM	00:13.20 D U2 R2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U' L R2 B' F D' B U F2 L' F2 U'
1122	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:43 PM	00:12.07 U' L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 U' F R F2 D' B L' B' F2 D U
1121	Jun 24, 2014 8:43:20 PM	00:11.16 F2 D F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' R2 D R B F L D L D2 U R' D2
1120	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:59 PM	00:12.66 U' L2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 B D' F' U' L U' R B R' L U'
1119	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:37 PM	00:13.34 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 R2 U R' D U' L' D' R' F' L' B' R
1118	Jun 24, 2014 8:42:16 PM	00:11.21 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R B2 D' B R' U F' L D B U2
1117	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:57 PM	00:09.48 D' B2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U B L D U F' D2 R' F D' R2 U2
1116	Jun 24, 2014 8:41:33 PM	00:13.26 D B2 D2 F2 U F2 D F2 D' L2 U2 B' L' D' F L F R D' F2 R U'
1115	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:41 PM	00:13.66 U2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 U' L2 B' R2 F' L B2 L2 D' R2 L D' U'
1114	Jun 24, 2014 8:40:20 PM	00:11.74 D2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 R2 B D' R' U' B D2 R' U R2 L U
1113	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:50 PM	00:14.29 U B2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 D R' U L2 D2 R' U' L' U2 F D' U'
1112	Jun 24, 2014 8:39:27 PM	00:13.98 D2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U B2 U B' D2 U2 L B2 D' L2 U R' B'
1111	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:59 PM	00:12.29 D' L2 U' L2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F' L' F R' F2 D R L2 B
1110	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:32 PM	00:12.62 U' R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 D B F D R U' R2 B F U' B U2
1109	Jun 24, 2014 8:38:11 PM	00:11.22 U B2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F L F D' L F U' B' D
1108	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:38 PM	00:13.30 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 B D' R D2 L F D2 U F' L2
1107	Jun 24, 2014 8:37:15 PM	00:12.68 L2 B2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D R' F' U' L U2 F' D' U' R B' U2
1106	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:53 PM	00:12.44 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 F R' D' B' D F D2 B U B2 U'
1105	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:30 PM	00:12.38 L2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U F2 U' R2 U2 R L D' R L' F' U' L' D' R2 D'
1104	Jun 24, 2014 8:36:08 PM	00:10.49 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 R' B' R' B2 F' U2 R2 D B' R
1103	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:44 PM	00:11.53 D2 R2 D B2 D L2 D' U' B2 U' L B F2 U' F' R D L F2 D2 F' U
1102	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:21 PM	00:11.55 D L2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 B' L' D' L D2 R B U R' L
1101	Jun 24, 2014 8:35:03 PM	00:09.22 U B2 D' R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 L' D2 B R' B R2 D U2 F U' L'
1100	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:43 PM	00:11.58 F2 L2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L D' F' D2 R B' D U R2 U
1099	Jun 24, 2014 8:34:17 PM	00:12.00 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R F' D2 B2 D F' D U R L'
1098	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:56 PM	00:13.03 B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' L F L' D' L B' F' R'
1097	Jun 24, 2014 8:33:23 PM	00:15.16 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R D L B2 U B' R2 F2 R' U L'
1096	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:53 PM	00:11.33 D R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L' D' L F R2 D L2 U' R D' U2
1095	Jun 24, 2014 8:32:16 PM	00:14.35 D L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U R' B' F L U2 B2 D' L D B U2
1094	Jun 24, 2014 8:31:08 PM	00:12.57 B2 D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U B D2 R B R2 F' D B F L U'
1093	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:44 PM	00:10.25 R2 B2 U F2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 U B L D2 R D R L' U R F' D'
1092	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:23 PM	00:13.27 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 U' B R2 B2 U B' D2 L' B2 D' B U'
1091	Jun 24, 2014 8:30:02 PM	00:10.39 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L' U R F' R U2 F2 U B U2
1090	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:36 PM	00:12.78 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R' U2 F R L2 D2 L' U R D'
1089	Jun 24, 2014 8:29:13 PM	00:13.94 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 U' F2 U F L' B' R2 B' D' L2 B R F2
1088	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:50 PM	00:14.40 L2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 L2 D2 U' L' F2 D' U2 L' U2 B' U' R B
1087	Jun 24, 2014 8:28:22 PM	00:14.90 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U B2 D2 L U F D' B D2 R2 D B' R2
1086	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:58 PM	00:13.72 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' R2 D R' F2 U' L' F L' B' U2 R2 L'
1085	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:36 PM	00:12.46 R2 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U R' F D' B L F U2 R L2 D
1084	Jun 24, 2014 8:27:14 PM	00:11.43 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U B2 F2 U' B' F2 D' U2 B R D2 R B R2 U'
1083	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:48 PM	00:15.62 B2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R' F2 D B' D' L B U L' U
1082	Jun 24, 2014 8:26:30 PM	00:10.73 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B R2 D' L' U B' D B D2 L'
1081	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:24 PM	00:10.51 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U' L' U F' U B2 U R' B F U
1080	Jun 24, 2014 8:25:01 PM	00:11.90 D B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 L2 F' L2 U R' D' F D' L' F2 R
1079	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:40 PM	00:11.78 F2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U R B D' R2 D2 B' F' R D' R U'
1078	Jun 24, 2014 8:24:18 PM	00:12.20 R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 L2 U' R D' R L' U' F' L' B2 L'
1077	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:56 PM	00:11.09 F2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U B U L' F' L' B' D F U R' U2
1076	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:35 PM	00:10.60 R2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 D B' F R2 B2 R' D' B' R2 D L2
1075	Jun 24, 2014 8:23:15 PM	00:10.92 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 R2 U L2 U B U L F D L' F' R L
1074	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:51 PM	00:13.79 L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B R L' F' R' B' D R' F2 L'
1073	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:27 PM	00:12.14 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U' R F' R' L'
1072	Jun 24, 2014 8:22:07 PM	00:08.68 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R' B U L' F D R U F D2
1071	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:42 PM	00:14.33 D' F2 D B2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U2 B R' F2 R B F L U' R F U2
1070	Jun 24, 2014 8:21:21 PM	00:12.50 D L2 U L2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U R' B L' B' F R' U2 F' U'
1069	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:27 PM	00:13.81 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U' B R U2 B2 U F L' B' L' D U
1068	Jun 24, 2014 7:58:05 PM	00:12.97 F2 D B2 U2 B2 D L2 U R2 F2 D' F L2 B2 L' B' D2 L F'
1067	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:44 PM	00:13.16 B2 U' R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 F L F2 U B L2 B' L2
1066	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:23 PM	00:11.48 D B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 L B R2 U' F2 D L' B' F2 D' U2
1065	Jun 24, 2014 7:56:00 PM	00:12.64 R2 D F2 D' R2 D F2 D L2 U F2 R' D' B' F2 R L' U' R' B' D2 U2
1064	Jun 24, 2014 7:55:36 PM	00:13.71 F2 U B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L' D' R' U' F2 L2 B L D' F'
1063	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:58 PM	00:11.70 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 D2 U' L2 U2 B F2 L2 B R L' B2 F' D' L2
1062	Jun 24, 2014 7:54:32 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 U F' R' D B' D2 R2 D U'
1061	Jun 24, 2014 7:53:08 PM	00:10.35 D2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' D' B D R2 U B' U' F2 R D2
1060	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:59 PM	00:12.02 D2 R2 D R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' U2 B' D' B' L2 F' D2 R L' U2
1059	Jun 24, 2014 7:48:04 PM	00:12.72 R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 F R' B D R F2 D U R' D' L'
1058	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:39 PM	00:11.77 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 B L2 D' B' L F' D2 L'
1057	Jun 24, 2014 7:47:16 PM	00:13.39 B2 R2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U F2 D' F L' F' R2 B' D2 F' R U L' U'
1056	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:49 PM	00:12.91 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' L D2 F D' R L B2 U'
1055	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:25 PM	00:13.03 D F2 D2 U' F2 L2 U B2 R2 U L2 B' R' B2 F2 R' B' D U' F R' D2
1054	Jun 24, 2014 7:46:05 PM	00:12.05 U2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D' F' L2 U' B' U' R L' U B F' U
1053	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:40 PM	00:10.92 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' R L2 U' B2 L' B F2 U' F L F'
1052	Jun 24, 2014 7:45:17 PM	00:10.46 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D R F U' R2 L' B2 U' B' F2 D L'
1051	Jun 24, 2014 7:44:57 PM	00:11.18 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 U F' L2 U L' B' D2 U L' B D' U'
1050	Jun 24, 2014 7:43:34 PM	00:10.04 L2 B2 F2 L2 D F2 D' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F' R2 L2 D R' L' U B R2
1049	Jun 24, 2014 7:42:17 PM	00:12.22 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' R' B D2 F R' B' U2 F2 L2
1048	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:56 PM	00:13.08 D L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 F D' F2 L2 D' R' U' F U' R L2
1047	Jun 24, 2014 7:41:31 PM	00:13.54 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 L' B D' U' L2 B2 F2 U F L' U
1046	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:37 PM	00:10.85 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R' U L2 D' L' F R D2 B R' U
1045	Jun 24, 2014 7:40:17 PM	00:12.23 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 D R2 B D' R D F U B D' B' L' U2
1044	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:47 PM	00:11.38 U2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U' L' F2 L' U' B' U2 L F R' D U'
1043	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:23 PM	00:13.15 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R B' L2 F' D2 U L' B' R' L2
1042	Jun 24, 2014 7:39:00 PM	00:12.12 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' U2 L2 B2 L' B2 D L F L B D2 F2 U2
1041	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:34 PM	00:13.53 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 D U R2 L2 B' R D2 F' U L2 F2 R' U B' L2
1040	Jun 24, 2014 7:38:07 PM	00:13.75 L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 L' F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D U B R' U'
1039	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:41 PM	00:12.92 R2 D' U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 U L F R2 L2 F' R F' R D B L2 U'
1038	Jun 24, 2014 7:37:18 PM	00:12.19 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F' D B L D' B F2 D2 R' B2 U'
1037	Jun 24, 2014 7:36:19 PM	00:11.89 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' L2 U' L2 U' F D2 R' L2 B D U2 F' U' R U2
1036	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:55 PM	00:13.03 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 D F' L' F U' F2 D' L2 U2 R' U2
1035	Jun 24, 2014 7:35:30 PM	00:11.33 U' L2 F2 R2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U' B' D2 R2 L B2 R U L D' R L
1034	Jun 24, 2014 7:34:57 PM	00:12.21 F2 D' L2 B2 U F2 D' B2 D R2 D' L F2 R D F' D' B' L' B2 R2 D'
1033	Jun 24, 2014 6:54:16 PM	00:11.54 B2 L2 D' L2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 U B' F U L U' R2 B D2 B R2
1032	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:54 PM	00:12.18 R2 D B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 L' F2 D' B' U R' U2 L' F2 U' L'
1031	Jun 24, 2014 6:53:30 PM	00:11.98 D' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 B U' F' R2 D U' R' L' U R' D
1030	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:38 PM	00:14.79 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U2 L U2 F D F R B D R L F'
1029	Jun 24, 2014 6:38:13 PM	00:13.98 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' R2 F R' U2 R2 D R F' D' B' L2
1028	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:50 PM	00:13.02 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 D' R' B L B2 D B' R' F' U2 R2 U2
1027	Jun 24, 2014 6:37:17 PM	00:12.22 D2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' U' B2 U' B2 L' D R F' D' F2 U' R' U2 B U
1026	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:11.95 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B' U2 R' L B' R' D' B' F L2
1025	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:34 PM	00:10.65 L2 B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D B D B2 D2 L F D' F2 U F' R
1024	Jun 24, 2014 6:36:10 PM	00:13.32 L2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 L2 B F' L D2 L D L F2 U B2 L'
1023	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:47 PM	00:11.33 B2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R L' F' L' B' U' F R2 F' R
1022	Jun 24, 2014 6:35:20 PM	00:13.51 L2 B2 D' R2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 R U' L' B2 R2 B F2 D L' F2 U
1021	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:57 PM	00:13.79 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 D R2 D B2 L R2 B2 U B R' L D' B F2 L'
1020	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:36 PM	00:11.60 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B D' R' B2 L' U' F D2 F2
1019	Jun 24, 2014 6:34:12 PM	00:13.93 R2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U B2 D' U' F' L D' B2 U R2 D R B F2 U'
1018	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:50 PM	00:12.19 L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F D' F' U B2 U2 L' B2 U
1017	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:32 PM	00:10.39 F2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' R' U B D2 R B' R U2 L' B' U
1016	Jun 24, 2014 6:33:09 PM	00:13.61 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 U R' B F2 U B L' U' B L' D' U'
1015	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:47 PM	00:11.98 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D U2 R2 B U' R2 D B' D U2 B' R L2 U
1014	Jun 24, 2014 6:32:18 PM	00:17.70 F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R D B2 F' R U2 B2 R' L2
1013	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:56 PM	00:11.61 D' L2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L F U2 L2 F' U' B L F D' U2
1012	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:31 PM	00:14.12 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 R D F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 L' F U
1011	Jun 24, 2014 6:31:06 PM	00:13.24 F2 L2 F2 D2 U F2 R2 D R2 D L2 B D' R2 F2 U B2 R D2 F L U
1010	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:45 PM	00:10.58 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L' D' F' D2 L D R D2
1009	Jun 24, 2014 6:30:23 PM	00:12.71 D R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' R' F U2 F2 L' B' F2 U'
1008	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:58 PM	00:12.17 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 B2 L2 F' D' R' U L2 F' R'
1007	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:35 PM	00:11.07 D2 R2 U' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 B2 U' L' D F2 R2 U' F L' F2 R
1006	Jun 24, 2014 6:29:12 PM	00:09.84 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U F' R F2 L' B F D' F R' F2
1005	Jun 24, 2014 6:28:13 PM	00:10.76 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U B' L D R' B D' U2 F' U2 R D'
1004	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:44 PM	00:13.77 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 R B D B' F R D' R' F2 R2 U'
1003	Jun 24, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:12.78 F2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L D2 F' D2 B2 L U' F2 R B' L
1002	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:59 PM	00:12.25 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 D F2 R2 U B' U2 F2 R F2 U B' U2 B' R U'
1001	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:29 PM	00:11.47 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D' U2 F2 R B' R' L2 F' L U B2 R2 F'
1000	Jun 24, 2014 6:26:05 PM	00:12.67 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 F R2 L' U' B2 D' U2 R D L2
999	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:43 PM	00:10.45 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 D' F' D' R F D F' R' L' B' R
998	Jun 24, 2014 6:25:17 PM	00:14.63 D' R2 D' B2 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 F' R' D F L F' U F2 R
997	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:13.65 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L' B2 R L2 D' B' R2 L' B' R'
996	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:26 PM	00:11.79 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R' F L2 U B U B F D2 U'
995	Jun 24, 2014 6:24:03 PM	00:13.24 U' R2 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 B F2 D2 B2 R' B' U2 B' D' F2 U'
994	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:40 PM	00:11.05 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 U' L' F U2 B D' U L B2 D U
993	Jun 24, 2014 6:23:15 PM	00:08.86 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 B2 F2 D U B D' L2 F R B D' U2 B R2 U'
992	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:49 PM	00:11.75 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R' F R U R D B2 U' F' R' D2
991	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:27 PM	00:12.99 D' R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 F' R L2 F' R D' U' F2 L2 F' U
990	Jun 24, 2014 6:22:00 PM	00:12.54 R2 D' F2 R2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U R' B F' R D F2 U' R F U
989	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:26 PM	00:13.19 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 U R D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L'
988	Jun 24, 2014 6:21:03 PM	00:09.23 R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 U L' D2 B F L B2 F R F2 D U2
987	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:32 PM	00:14.58 L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 D B D' B' L D U' R' B U L
986	Jun 24, 2014 6:20:09 PM	00:13.66 D2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B' R' F2 U' L' D' B2 R2 F' L' F2
985	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:45 PM	00:11.28 U' F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U' R2 U F' L' B2 U L' D2 R2 L D2 R2
984	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:23 PM	00:12.48 L2 B2 L2 U R2 U F2 D2 U' B U F2 R' D B R D2 R' F U2
983	Jun 24, 2014 6:19:01 PM	00:10.66 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U B2 U' F' R U2 B' F' D' U F R' L2 D2
982	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:39 PM	00:10.74 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 U2 L2 U' L' D2 B' D' F2 R B2 D R2 L2
981	Jun 24, 2014 6:18:15 PM	00:12.52 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D R' F L U' F2 L U' R L2 F2 D'
980	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:51 PM	00:12.44 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 B L F L2 F U L' F' R' L2 D'
979	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:29 PM	00:12.49 R2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D U2 L' D' U2 B2 D R U L U' F'
978	Jun 24, 2014 6:17:04 PM	00:10.00 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 U' L' B' L D F U2 R D2 R' U2
977	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:42 PM	00:11.81 F2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U F' U L B' L B2 F R2 U' R'
976	Jun 24, 2014 6:16:19 PM	00:11.83 L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 F2 D B F' D' R' L' U' R2 L' F' D
975	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:58 PM	00:11.21 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B D' R' D2 B2 D R2 B' D' F
974	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:37 PM	00:10.58 B2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B D2 L U R' D' U2 L' F' R' L
973	Jun 24, 2014 6:15:14 PM	00:11.69 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 R' U B D2 U2 R' B' L' B2 L' U2
972	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:52 PM	00:11.37 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U B2 D' L' R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R D' B2 U'
971	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:31 PM	00:10.65 R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U R' F' R' D2 U2 L' D' R' D2 F' U'
970	Jun 24, 2014 6:14:09 PM	00:12.34 R2 B2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L B U R2 B2 R2 D B' D U2
969	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:48 PM	00:10.71 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U R' B2 D' B2 F2 R' D' L' D F' U2
968	Jun 24, 2014 6:13:26 PM	00:13.89 L2 B2 D' R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 U' F' D' L2 B' D B2 R2 F' D' R' U'
967	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:52 PM	00:12.14 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U' F' R' L' B F R' B' L2 U L
966	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:29 PM	00:13.23 D2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 L D L' U2 L' U2 F' D B2 L' U2
965	Jun 24, 2014 6:12:02 PM	00:11.95 F2 L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 B' R2 D' U R B2 F D' R L D2
964	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:38 PM	00:13.21 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 F2 D R2 U F2 L F' L F2 U2 R' B' F2 U' R' U2
963	Jun 24, 2014 6:11:10 PM	00:11.42 L2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D R' F R2 B2 D' R D B2 R U
962	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:49 PM	00:10.76 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F D U' F' R2 B' R' B2 R D2
961	Jun 24, 2014 6:10:27 PM	00:13.78 B2 D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D R2 F2 R' B D L' U B2 L' B F R2 U'
960	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:58 PM	00:14.51 U F2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L B' F D' U R' B L2 D2
959	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:33 PM	00:11.88 R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R' D L D' F' D' R2 U L F' U
958	Jun 24, 2014 6:09:01 PM	00:11.96 R2 L2 U2 F2 D R2 D' L2 U B2 F2 R' U R' B' R F' D B2 D' R' D'
957	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:35 PM	00:10.09 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 L2 U' L B R' U' L' D' U2 L' F D2 U
956	Jun 24, 2014 6:08:13 PM	00:11.42 L2 D R2 U' R2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 F D2 U2 R' F R' D L' D' F U2
955	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:50 PM	00:10.00 D R2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 L D U2 F L2 B' D U2 F D U2
954	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:29 PM	00:10.35 B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' B' L F' R' D2 U2 F' R' D' L
953	Jun 24, 2014 6:07:01 PM	00:12.64 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 L B R' F2 D F2 R U' R B2
952	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:36 PM	00:11.55 R2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 U F2 U' B2 U2 R F' L2 D' U' L F D2 L' B' U'
951	Jun 24, 2014 6:06:08 PM	00:15.89 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 D L2 F2 R D2 U F2 L' F U2 L' F2 L U'
950	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:44 PM	00:10.60 L2 B2 U' L2 U F2 D L2 D F2 D2 L' D2 F2 U R U2 L2 D' F' R'
949	Jun 24, 2014 6:05:15 PM	00:11.85 D' B2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R D2 U2 B' L2 U' R' B' L2 B' U'
948	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:51 PM	00:13.39 L2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 B' L2 U B' R' D' R2 F' L D'
947	Jun 24, 2014 6:03:21 PM	00:12.13 B2 D R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F' D2 R' F' R2 B' F' R B' F L
946	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:57 PM	00:11.62 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B U B R' L' U R F2 U2 F' U2
945	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:36 PM	00:12.19 F2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' B' D2 R B R2 D' R U R2 U
944	Jun 24, 2014 6:02:13 PM	00:12.99 B2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U B D' L' D L' U B R' D U
943	Jun 24, 2014 6:01:52 PM	00:12.75 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R B' F2 L' D' B' R' U F2 D
942	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:30 PM	00:10.46 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' R F L D2 R F' R' F R'
941	Jun 24, 2014 5:59:10 PM	00:12.04 B2 L2 D' U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' L' B R' F' L' F' U B' U2 R
940	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:47 PM	00:11.65 B2 R2 D R2 D L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 R D' L' F' L2 B' R' F D B' U'
939	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:21 PM	00:15.00 B2 D U2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U R D F2 L B F' U2 R F2 L D
938	Jun 24, 2014 5:58:00 PM	00:11.93 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B' L' B2 F' L' B2 R D F D U2
937	Jun 24, 2014 5:57:38 PM	00:11.64 D' R2 D' U' L2 B2 D' B2 U' L' B' U2 L D B2 R D' F R2 B'
936	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:55 PM	00:13.22 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' D2 F R' B' R U R2 D B'
935	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:34 PM	00:12.13 F2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D U2 F2 U2 B' R2 U B' D2 R U2 F R2
934	Jun 24, 2014 5:56:10 PM	00:14.56 D L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 R D U' R B L D' F R U2
933	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:43 PM	00:15.22 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' R' F' U' L D F2 D
932	Jun 24, 2014 5:55:21 PM	00:11.39 F2 U' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2 R' D U2 F' U F' D2
931	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:58 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F2 D R2 B' U2 L' D R2 B U B' R2 F R'
930	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:35 PM	00:11.58 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B' D2 R' U2 R F2 D' U B
929	Jun 24, 2014 5:54:15 PM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B R B' F L2 U'
928	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:50 PM	00:13.10 R2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' R' L2 U B D' R2 F2 R' U'
927	Jun 24, 2014 5:53:20 PM	00:12.32 B2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L2 U' B L' B' R2 L2 D F' L2 D F'
926	Jun 24, 2014 5:52:20 PM	00:14.26 R2 D2 L2 B2 D F2 D' B2 D B2 D2 R' B D' L F R B R2 B2 F2 D'
925	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:56 PM	00:14.04 D U B2 R2 L2 D2 U B2 R2 L2 U' F' R2 B2 D L2 D U L B U2
924	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:34 PM	00:12.93 D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F' L U' F2 U B F' R U2 L' U
923	Jun 24, 2014 5:51:11 PM	00:11.56 L2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F2 D R2 U' B' L B F R' B2 D' B2 F D
922	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:47 PM	00:11.30 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D B' U2 L D L2 B R L B U2
921	Jun 24, 2014 5:50:13 PM	00:15.40 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' F U2 R B' L' D U B R2 D
920	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:49 PM	00:13.14 R2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 B R' F R' B2 R B F2 L' D U
919	Jun 24, 2014 5:49:17 PM	00:11.73 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 R' U R' L' F' U B L B'
918	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:56 PM	00:11.47 B2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' R L2 F U2 R U' R B2 F' R2 U2
917	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:33 PM	00:12.92 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' B2 L D' R' B' D' R' F L2 F2 L2
916	Jun 24, 2014 5:48:06 PM	00:13.42 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 R2 D' R L2 F2 U2 L2 D'
915	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:42 PM	00:10.07 D B2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L B R2 U2 R2 L' D' U B L
914	Jun 24, 2014 5:47:21 PM	00:12.57 L2 D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U R2 B2 L' B U2 R' U' F' D' L' D2 L' D
913	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:59 PM	00:11.42 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D R' D' R' B L F' R' L2 F2 D2 U2
912	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:36 PM	00:13.90 R2 B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' U2 R D2 F' D R' L B' F2 R L' U'
911	Jun 24, 2014 5:46:15 PM	00:09.82 F2 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 R D2 R2 D' R2 B R' D U B
910	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:55 PM	00:12.07 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D L2 D R2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D' L' B' F U' F D'
909	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:32 PM	00:11.06 L2 D B2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B D' F' L2 B' U2 R' D' U R
908	Jun 24, 2014 5:45:02 PM	00:15.25 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B D2 L D' B' R' F L' U' B D'
907	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:39 PM	00:12.90 L2 B2 R2 U F2 U' F2 L2 D U B D L B U' L B' D B L2 U'
906	Jun 24, 2014 5:44:16 PM	00:11.62 F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 L D' L2 B' U R' D2 L B D L2
905	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:53 PM	00:10.77 U' L2 D2 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L' D R' L' D' U' F U2 L' B2 U
904	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:33 PM	00:11.62 B2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U' F' B2 R D F' U' F2 D' B D' U'
903	Jun 24, 2014 5:43:10 PM	00:12.71 R2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F L' U B U2 L F2 D' L' B'
902	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:46 PM	00:13.65 U R2 D' B2 D' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 L' F D R2 B2 D2 L2 F U' F'
901	Jun 24, 2014 5:42:25 PM	00:11.92 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 U L2 D2 L2 F' U2 L' D' L2 U R U2 L2 F2 U'
900	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:56 PM	00:13.87 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U R' U' B U' R F' D R' D
899	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:36 PM	00:11.75 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U F R' L' B2 U' R2 U'
898	Jun 24, 2014 5:41:17 PM	00:10.98 D R2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 L B2 D' L' D R2 D2 B D
897	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:46 PM	00:15.44 B2 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' U B2 D2 R U R L' D F U2
896	Jun 24, 2014 5:40:24 PM	00:10.98 B2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U B' U R F' U2 F D2 R2 L' D'
895	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:52 PM	00:12.32 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U F U' L B' R L2 U' F D2 F2 U'
894	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:31 PM	00:11.36 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U B2 U B2 L2 F' L' D2 B' R' B' F U R2 B' U'
893	Jun 24, 2014 5:39:05 PM	00:12.49 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' R' D' B' R2 L' U2 B2 R F' D2
892	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:43 PM	00:11.32 D R2 D2 B2 D' B2 D F2 D' R L' B D' R' U2 R2 L' U R2
891	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:24 PM	00:11.36 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B' U B2 F2 R' D' L B' F R U
890	Jun 24, 2014 5:38:00 PM	00:13.61 D B2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D F' R' F' U2 L' B D' U' F' D2 U
889	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:32 PM	00:09.80 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 B' D' F2 U' L D B2 U' F' L2 U'
888	Jun 24, 2014 5:37:10 PM	00:13.03 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 U' R2 L2 F' L F' L' B D2 U' F2 D2 B
887	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:29 PM	00:10.16 D' B2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U L D' F' D2 F' U' R' F2 R' F' R2
886	Jun 24, 2014 5:36:05 PM	00:15.32 F2 D R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' U' R2 F2 L U2 F' D L' U' B' F L' U R2
885	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:44 PM	00:11.04 D B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 R2 U2 B' U B2 R2 F' R' B' R F' U2
884	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:21 PM	00:13.59 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 F R' B' F2 U B' U2 R B R2
883	Jun 24, 2014 5:35:01 PM	00:11.50 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D L' R2 B U2 R B2 D' L' U2 F U2
882	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:35 PM	00:12.77 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 U L2 U' L D2 B' U B' D F2 R' F2 L
881	Jun 24, 2014 5:34:14 PM	00:09.30 F2 U F2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F' R' U L B R U F' U'
880	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:52 PM	00:10.70 U' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 U' L' U' B U2 L2 D' B2 R B U2
879	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:31 PM	00:10.97 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R D' B F' U' F D2 U B' L
878	Jun 24, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:12.57 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R' F' U' F D B' L2 F2 R' L' U2
877	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:48 PM	00:10.08 D2 F2 D B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R' B U2 F D' B' R2 U2 R' F U
876	Jun 24, 2014 5:32:14 PM	00:10.02 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 D L2 U L2 F D2 U F R2 B U2 R F R' L'
875	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:53 PM	00:12.81 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' B L2 D2 U2 L U2 B' D' F' L' D'
874	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:30 PM	00:12.13 D L2 D' U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 U' F' D R' B F' D L' U' F' D B'
873	Jun 24, 2014 5:31:06 PM	00:14.86 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D L2 U L2 D F U' R' U2 L B' R' U F' L' D'
872	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:43 PM	00:12.49 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R' L B' R' U' F D L' D2 F U2
871	Jun 24, 2014 5:30:14 PM	00:15.50 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D U' R' B' U' L B' U' L2 U B' U'
870	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:51 PM	00:12.29 U L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L B' L2 D' L2 D2 U' L'
869	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:28 PM	00:14.31 U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 U F2 D L2 B' D2 L F D' U2 R D' F D
868	Jun 24, 2014 5:29:04 PM	00:11.96 R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U' B2 R' L' B D2 F2 D' L F' D B
867	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:41 PM	00:10.31 B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B' R2 L' B' U2 B D2 U R B'
866	Jun 24, 2014 5:28:17 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D L' U B D' U2 F2 R' F D2 L F'
865	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:55 PM	00:10.57 B2 R2 F2 D F2 U B2 F2 D' R2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 D2
864	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:33 PM	00:11.20 F2 D' L2 U B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R2 B L F D' R B2 L2 B' D2 U
863	Jun 24, 2014 5:27:01 PM	00:09.92 D2 L2 D L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R B' L D B U2 R B' L' F2 D2
862	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:40 PM	00:11.45 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 U' B2 U2 R B2 U' R B' L F R F' L
861	Jun 24, 2014 5:26:17 PM	00:12.90 R2 F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' U' L2 U F2 R' D' L U F' U' F2 U R D2
860	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:49 PM	00:14.08 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D R2 D R D F R' L B' F2 R2 B U'
859	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:27 PM	00:11.29 B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U R B2 D L U R' D' B' D2 R F'
858	Jun 24, 2014 5:25:01 PM	00:12.52 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 L' B' U2 F L B2 L2 U' R2 F D
857	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:37 PM	00:12.81 B2 U' R2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D R2 U2 F D2 B' D U L D' L' B'
856	Jun 24, 2014 5:24:15 PM	00:13.39 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 D F2 R' D U2 R2 F2
855	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:50 PM	00:12.36 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L D R' B D R' U' R2 D2 F R2
854	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:27 PM	00:13.06 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U' F' D' B' D' U2 R D2 B' L D2 U2
853	Jun 24, 2014 5:23:04 PM	00:12.42 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 R' D B2 F' D2 R' U B2 R
852	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:41 PM	00:12.35 F2 D B2 U R2 D B2 U R2 L2 U R U2 R2 F' D' L' B' U B2 D
851	Jun 24, 2014 5:22:10 PM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' B R' L2 F' R U' F2 U F U2
850	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:23 PM	00:10.78 R2 D F2 D' B2 D L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F D' B' D2 L U' R B2 F' D U2
849	Jun 24, 2014 5:21:01 PM	00:11.90 R2 D L2 U R2 D F2 D2 B2 D R2 B' U B F L D' R' D B' D2
848	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:59 PM	00:14.28 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 L' R2 D2 B F R L2 F D F'
847	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:35 PM	00:11.48 F2 U B2 U F2 D' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 B' F' L U' L' F' R' D R2 D' U'
846	Jun 24, 2014 5:19:13 PM	00:13.45 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 L' B' D' L D2 B' F' L B
845	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:51 PM	00:10.91 D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 D' L F2 D' B L' F R2 B' U B' D'
844	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:28 PM	00:12.58 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B L B2 D F2 R L2 B2 D L
843	Jun 24, 2014 5:18:06 PM	00:13.63 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' B' L D F' L F R' D' F L' U
842	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:44 PM	00:11.80 D' F2 D' U2 F2 D2 L2 U R' U2 F' R2 U B' L U B F' D'
841	Jun 24, 2014 5:17:22 PM	00:11.82 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R F' R U L2 U L' B R2 B U'
840	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:24 PM	00:10.66 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 R B' U F' L2 B2 U2 L2 D L'
839	Jun 24, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:10.68 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 D2 F2 L F' R' B' L' U R2 L2 U F D
838	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:40 PM	00:13.18 R2 U' B2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B2 L F D2 R2 L D R2 U L' D2
837	Jun 24, 2014 5:15:18 PM	00:13.20 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 D2 U F' R D B F R' L' F D
836	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:58 PM	00:10.62 D R2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D F2 U2 F' R B' U' L B' R' L' U' L2
835	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:32 PM	00:17.99 R2 U R2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' D B2 D R' U' F2 D' R2 D2
834	Jun 24, 2014 5:14:07 PM	00:11.70 R2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 F R' D L' U R D2 R2 D' B' D2
833	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:34 PM	00:13.88 U2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 L U2 B' D' F L B U'
832	Jun 24, 2014 5:13:02 PM	00:13.10 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D R2 D R' D R' B' D' R' D2 L' U' R2 U2
831	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:40 PM	00:12.04 F2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R' F D F' R' B D2 F' U
830	Jun 24, 2014 5:12:17 PM	00:11.64 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 R' D F2 D' U B R2 D L U2
829	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:55 PM	00:13.24 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U' R B2 L' F' U F L B' D2 R2
828	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:31 PM	00:13.08 U' L2 D L2 B2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D R' B2 F' U B' L F2 D2 B2 L2 D'
827	Jun 24, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:11.77 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' F2 U R2 B' D2 U' L' D' F2 D' R2 L2
826	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:46 PM	00:12.88 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U' L' U R2 D B R' D' B2 F L
825	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:23 PM	00:11.26 R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R' D2 U R' F' D U F' R' F' D'
824	Jun 24, 2014 5:10:03 PM	00:12.06 D U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' F D' U2 B2 D2 R' D2 F' R2 F' U2
823	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:11.68 B2 R2 D2 U L2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L F2 D B2 L B' L2 B' D2 B F2
822	Jun 24, 2014 5:09:18 PM	00:11.43 U' R2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F R2 B2 U L U F2 U' B R' U'
821	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:52 PM	00:14.12 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D2 U' F' U2 B' D R F D2 B L' D
820	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:29 PM	00:11.03 L2 B2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 D R F2 U' R' D' B' F2 D2 B D2
819	Jun 24, 2014 5:08:08 PM	00:12.38 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 L2 U L2 U' F U2 B U R' D' R2 B2 D' R D
818	Jun 24, 2014 5:07:08 PM	00:12.42 U' F2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U L2 F2 R' D R' U L B' D L F R
817	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:45 PM	00:14.82 D B2 R2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D' L' B' F U2 R2 D' L' B2 F D
816	Jun 24, 2014 5:06:24 PM	00:10.42 R2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' F R2 D B U B R F2 R2 U2
815	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:58 PM	00:12.81 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D' R' F L' F2 L' U F' R' D R2 U'
814	Jun 24, 2014 5:05:27 PM	00:12.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D L' B U L2 D R2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2
813	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:44 PM	00:13.31 F2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U L2 F L' U' B' F2 D L F2 U' R2 D
812	Jun 24, 2014 5:04:19 PM	00:13.81 B2 U' B2 D' U F2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 B U R' U' R F L' B' L B
811	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:56 PM	00:13.18 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 U2 L B U2 R' F' D B2 L B' U2 L2
810	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:31 PM	00:11.42 D' F2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F' R2 U' L D R2 B' L' D R2 L'
809	Jun 24, 2014 5:03:07 PM	00:12.54 U L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' R2 U2 F R2 U B L D' R' B' D2 B D
808	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:42 PM	00:10.59 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 F D2 U L' U F' R' D' F2 L2 F'
807	Jun 24, 2014 5:02:18 PM	00:11.58 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 D' L D2 U' B2 R2 L'
806	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:55 PM	00:13.31 F2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B D' L' U' B' D' B2 U' L F2 D
805	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:29 PM	00:12.05 R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' L B' R' L' F U2 F2 D2 U
804	Jun 24, 2014 5:01:07 PM	00:14.14 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U R' U R2 D' B2 L U2 B R' B2 U2
803	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:45 PM	00:10.45 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 F' R2 L2 U' B' F R L' U' R2 D'
802	Jun 24, 2014 5:00:23 PM	00:10.48 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 B' U' R2 B' R2 L U' L U' L'
801	Jun 24, 2014 4:59:57 PM	00:13.33 R2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' L' F' D2 L2 D B D2 L' F L2 U'
800	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:41 PM	00:14.32 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U R' L D' U F' U2 L' D' R' F U
799	Jun 24, 2014 3:32:18 PM	00:13.27 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' R B R' D U2 F2 D2 F D2 U'
798	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:54 PM	00:12.04 R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U2 R F L F2 U' L2 U2 L' B D'
797	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:32 PM	00:11.05 U2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D R2 B' U L2 B R D2 B2 L' B'
796	Jun 24, 2014 3:31:12 PM	00:12.22 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' L' B' R2 L' F U' R' U2 L' F U2
795	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:28 PM	00:12.78 D' L2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D B2 U2 B' R' B L' F U2 B R B2 D' L'
794	Jun 24, 2014 3:30:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F L U2 B2 L B' U2 B2 F' U' R
793	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:37 PM	00:11.04 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 B' D R U' F2 D2 F R2 F2 R' U2
792	Jun 24, 2014 3:29:11 PM	00:11.71 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 U L' D B U' L D R B2 R' F' U2
791	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:47 PM	00:11.88 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 U B2 L2 D2 U L' F' L B D' F2 R' U2 B2
790	Jun 24, 2014 3:28:20 PM	00:12.94 R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L B U' B R D U' R2 L F' U'
789	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:54 PM	00:12.43 R2 D2 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R' B' U R2 B L F' D L2 B L'
788	Jun 24, 2014 3:27:27 PM	00:12.42 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U B F2 D F' R2 F2 L B D U2
787	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:32 PM	00:12.64 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 D2 U B R2 F' L' F2 D R' B' L U2
786	Jun 24, 2014 3:26:07 PM	00:12.75 F2 R2 L2 D B2 D R2 L2 U' L2 B D' U' B D' L' B2 R' B' R'
785	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:42 PM	00:14.96 D' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 U F' L2 B' L D F D2 U' B F2 U
784	Jun 24, 2014 3:25:16 PM	00:13.97 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D F U2 L2 B' L' U' R2 L2 B L2 U'
783	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:52 PM	00:11.36 U2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U2 L' D' B' R' B D F R U R2 U
782	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:31 PM	00:10.41 U' B2 R2 L2 U L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F' L' B2 R B U F R L F2 U2
781	Jun 24, 2014 3:24:09 PM	00:12.72 L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' F' D2 R L' D' L2 U' B R D U'
780	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:45 PM	00:10.93 D F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' U R D' B' F2 U' B L B' F2
779	Jun 24, 2014 3:23:20 PM	00:12.77 L2 D' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 B' F2 R' U F2 R' L2 D2 B' R' U'
778	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:57 PM	00:14.29 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 L' D' F' D2 U B' D2 B' U F'
777	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:24 PM	00:14.79 L2 U R2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R2 U B2 R U' B L D R2 B2 U' B' R2 U2
776	Jun 24, 2014 3:22:02 PM	00:12.54 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D U2 F2 U B' D' R2 F2 U L D' U F R' L'
775	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:39 PM	00:13.08 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D' B U2 F D R' L' U2 F R2 D' U'
774	Jun 24, 2014 3:21:16 PM	00:13.24 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 U B' U2 R' F' L D' F U2 B L2 D'
773	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:53 PM	00:11.42 U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D2 R U2 L U2 B U' B D' R' D2 L'
772	Jun 24, 2014 3:20:31 PM	00:12.33 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D L' F' U R L' D2
771	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:28 PM	00:14.03 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 L' U2 B2 R2 F D B2 L D R L2
770	Jun 24, 2014 3:19:00 PM	00:14.84 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R B U' F L2 B D2 R F2 D' U'
769	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:41 PM	00:09.72 R2 U' R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 B' U F' L U' B' U2 F' U F2 U2
768	Jun 24, 2014 3:18:07 PM	00:13.85 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F R' F L U' F2 U2 L F D2 U'
767	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:40 PM	00:14.57 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D B' R' U' B L' D2 F2
766	Jun 24, 2014 3:17:15 PM	00:12.46 B2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 R2 U F' U2 R U2 F R2 U' B F L' U
765	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:51 PM	00:14.70 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B U2 L B' F' U' L' D F2 R U2
764	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:28 PM	00:12.58 D L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 R' U2 F U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F' D'
763	Jun 24, 2014 3:16:03 PM	00:11.82 D2 L2 D U2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' F2 R D' U F R' U' L U B2 L U
762	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:42 PM	00:09.91 R2 U B2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 L' F2 R2 F' U2 B' D U'
761	Jun 24, 2014 3:15:18 PM	00:14.80 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F R' U' B F2 U2 R D2 F L'
760	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:56 PM	00:11.70 U2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L' D' F' D2 U F U B R
759	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:33 PM	00:12.85 D U F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 U2 F' D R B' R2 B U' F2 D R L'
758	Jun 24, 2014 3:14:04 PM	00:15.52 U L2 D R2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 L' F' D U' R2 F' L' D B2 L' D'
757	Jun 24, 2014 3:13:19 PM	00:12.99 U' R2 U' F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 U R2 U L'
756	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:53 PM	00:14.09 F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 F2 R U' R D' B L F2 R' L U2
755	Jun 24, 2014 3:12:09 PM	00:12.26 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 R' D' R' B' F2 L B2 D F' R'
754	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:43 PM	00:12.59 U' L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 R' B R F' U' R B' R2 U' R L'
753	Jun 24, 2014 3:11:22 PM	00:12.48 U' F2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 R' B D U R' D2 L' F' L2 F D2
752	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:55 PM	00:12.88 B2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 U B' R' D U' R2 B' R2 L2 B' U
751	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:31 PM	00:12.32 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 D' R D2 F' L' U' B D' B' U B2 L'
750	Jun 24, 2014 3:10:04 PM	00:11.78 U F2 U' B2 L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' F L' F D2 B2 F' D2 R' U' L2 U'
749	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:38 PM	00:12.46 D' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' B U R2 D2 B R F D' L2 B2 U'
748	Jun 24, 2014 3:09:12 PM	00:14.60 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 D U2 F2 D R2 D F B2 R D' U' F2 L' B' F' R U'
747	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:48 PM	00:11.93 R2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 R D U B L' U' B' U2 L U F'
746	Jun 24, 2014 3:08:25 PM	00:12.44 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 F' R D
745	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:57 PM	00:16.11 R2 D U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' F D2 F U R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U'
744	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:32 PM	00:12.99 F2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 U R2 U' L' U R F L B D R2 L' F2
743	Jun 24, 2014 3:07:05 PM	00:11.98 D F2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B L U R F' R2 B2 F' R2 D'
742	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:57 PM	00:13.11 U L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' F2 U L2 F D' R' B' R2 U F' R2 B
741	Jun 24, 2014 3:05:30 PM	00:12.36 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R F D' B D R2 L' B2 R' D L2
740	Jun 24, 2014 3:03:48 PM	00:12.82 U' R2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 B' L2 D2 B2 R U2 F' R2 U R2 U'
739	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:50 PM	00:13.98 D L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D L' B F' D U L' D R2 D2 B U
738	Jun 24, 2014 3:02:29 PM	00:11.18 U L2 F2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' L2 B' R' D' U' B L D2 F R' L'
737	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:52 PM	00:13.41 L2 U L2 B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F U' R L' D' F2 L2 F' D' U'
736	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:25 PM	00:13.61 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' R' D F' D' B' R' U' R' D2 F2 U2
735	Jun 24, 2014 3:01:03 PM	00:12.29 B2 U R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 B' D' R L D2 U' B' R2 D R' U'
734	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:41 PM	00:12.22 B2 U F2 R2 D2 U B2 R2 U' R2 U' L F L2 D B D2 R' L F U' L
733	Jun 24, 2014 3:00:19 PM	00:10.43 B2 U F2 R2 U R2 B2 D L2 F2 U2 L D2 U F' D R L' B2 R2 F
732	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:52 PM	00:11.99 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' L D' L' D R B U R2 L U2
731	Jun 24, 2014 2:59:02 PM	00:12.33 F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 B D' R' U2 L F' D L' B L2 D'
730	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:39 PM	00:12.65 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U2 L' D' B F2 R' F2 R F' R U
729	Jun 24, 2014 2:58:17 PM	00:12.56 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 R B' U2 L F' R D B2 F' D F'
728	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:45 PM	00:11.63 D' U' R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F L U' B R' F U R2 B' U
727	Jun 24, 2014 2:57:18 PM	00:13.23 R2 F2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 U B U' B2 F' U L D' B'
726	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:53 PM	00:10.88 R2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 L' B2 U R2 F R' F' D' L' F'
725	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:32 PM	00:10.99 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R' D' B2 U' F R D' U'
724	Jun 24, 2014 2:56:05 PM	00:12.45 U F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L' D2 L' B2 F R2 D' B D2
723	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:45 PM	00:10.75 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' R B' F' R' D U' F U L2 F2 D2
722	Jun 24, 2014 2:55:20 PM	00:12.94 F2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 L D' R D2 B F L' U2 B D U'
721	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:55 PM	00:12.82 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B F L F2 D2 L' U L2 F R
720	Jun 24, 2014 2:54:22 PM	00:11.15 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 U' F B2 D R D' B' R U B
719	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:58 PM	00:11.45 F2 L2 U' B2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L' F L B' D2 U' L2 B' U' R
718	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:36 PM	00:13.12 L2 D R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D F R2 B D' B2 R U' B2 L' U'
717	Jun 24, 2014 2:53:12 PM	00:12.24 D' R2 U L2 F2 U R2 L2 U' B2 U' B' R' B D B' R' U' R L' F2 U
716	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:51 PM	00:11.21 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 F L' B' D U' R2 D2 F' U'
715	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:31 PM	00:09.46 L2 B2 D2 U R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 L' R2 D2 B' F' R' B L U R L
714	Jun 24, 2014 2:52:06 PM	00:13.29 D F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D' R2 F R' L2
713	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:45 PM	00:11.12 R2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U' R2 B' D' U2 B' R' L D' B' F R2 U'
712	Jun 24, 2014 2:51:23 PM	00:10.74 L2 D L2 U L2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L' B R U' B' R' D' R F'
711	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:57 PM	00:12.83 L2 U F2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F D R2 F L' B L F' R' D' U'
710	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:34 PM	00:13.06 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D F D' R B L' B2 D' U
709	Jun 24, 2014 2:50:08 PM	00:13.09 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 R D2 L F2 L U' B' U F' D'
708	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:48 PM	00:11.13 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R U2 R B U2 F' D' U2 F L' D2 U2
707	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:20 PM	00:10.99 B2 D F2 D R2 U F2 U F2 U F2 L' B F2 D2 B' U' L' B' F' R U'
706	Jun 24, 2014 2:49:00 PM	00:11.05 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B L F' D' R' B F' R L2
705	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:40 PM	00:09.48 U B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U' F2 D' R B2 L U' R B' R2 L' U B'
704	Jun 24, 2014 2:48:14 PM	00:11.98 U' R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 U F' R L U' R B' F' L D R2 D
703	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:54 PM	00:09.93 F2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' D B2 D' F2 R B F2 R2 L
702	Jun 24, 2014 2:47:29 PM	00:12.26 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 D F D' L F' R2 F2 D' R' U2 L2 U2
701	Jun 24, 2014 12:16:02 PM	00:12.78 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' L B R B U F R L' B2 R' U'
700	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:41 PM	00:12.67 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' R' L D' F R B2 L D F2
699	Jun 24, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.54 F2 U L2 U L2 D2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' B R' U B U B2 D F2 U2 R' U'
698	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:56 PM	00:12.65 B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L' U' B2 R2 D R' B2 F' D2 U2
697	Jun 24, 2014 12:14:26 PM	00:12.91 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' L' F2 R2 D' U2 F' U' R' F' R'
696	Jun 24, 2014 12:13:16 PM	00:13.21 U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F L B R' D F D2 R L
695	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:54 PM	00:10.45 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 F2 U B2 U' R B' R' B D' L B' L2 B' L' U'
694	Jun 24, 2014 12:12:29 PM	00:11.24 B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U B' D R' F' L2 B' F2 L
693	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:58 PM	00:11.58 B2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U F' U R2 B2 R F' R2 D2 F D' U'
692	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:35 PM	00:12.13 L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 R2 B' U' B' D L' F2 R U F' D' U2
691	Jun 24, 2014 12:11:16 PM	00:10.65 L2 F2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 F D L2 B2 F U2 L B' R B2
690	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:50 PM	00:14.55 U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R B2 D U R2 B' D' L' D'
689	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:27 PM	00:14.76 R2 D2 R2 D U' R2 U L2 U2 F2 R' D' L2 B2 U' L2 B' U' L B2 U
688	Jun 24, 2014 12:10:04 PM	00:14.55 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F R D' L U' R' U L2
687	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:43 PM	00:10.50 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' U B U' L' F L2 F L' U'
686	Jun 24, 2014 12:09:21 PM	00:12.89 D' L2 F2 U L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U' L' D' B R' L2 D R' B L' U'
685	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:52 PM	00:12.24 R2 L2 D' R2 D L2 U' R2 U F2 D L B2 F D' R U2 L2 F2 D' U2
684	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:32 PM	00:11.21 U B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 D L2 B F' D' R B' L B D2 R B L'
683	Jun 24, 2014 12:08:06 PM	00:10.51 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R2 B' L B2 U' R' B L2 D R' B U'
682	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:41 PM	00:13.08 D' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R D' F' D R2 U2 R F U2 L
681	Jun 24, 2014 12:07:18 PM	00:14.45 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U R2 B2 R' D' R2 L D L' F U' L2 U2
680	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:55 PM	00:11.71 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R D2 B' L2 F' L' F R' D U2
679	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:26 PM	00:16.66 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D2 U F2 D' B2 R' F2 D B' R' D' U B2 D' L2 U'
678	Jun 24, 2014 12:06:05 PM	00:10.37 U2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U B2 F2 R2 B R2 L' B R B2 L2 B L U'
677	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:40 PM	00:09.90 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F' D' L U' L' U2 B D2 U R
676	Jun 24, 2014 12:05:10 PM	00:13.05 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 U R U' F R B L D' B D2 B L'
675	Jun 24, 2014 12:04:03 PM	00:13.22 D' R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F' U R2 F' L D' R' F D2
674	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:34 PM	00:16.27 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' F D U2 R D2 R2 L F' U' R2 U
673	Jun 24, 2014 12:03:13 PM	00:10.28 D' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L U R2 B' L' U' L2 B2 R' D' U'
672	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:49 PM	00:12.39 U' B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B U R' D' L U R' F' R B' D
671	Jun 24, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:12.78 L2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 F R' F2 D B' F U2 B' R U2
670	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:13.29 D L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B U2 F D' B' U2 R2 B' L D2
669	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:28 PM	00:14.42 D' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 B U2 B D' R2 U L' F' U F' U'
668	Jun 24, 2014 12:01:05 PM	00:11.74 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 R F' D R2 B U' B2 L F' L2
667	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:45 PM	00:11.18 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D' R B U2 R B' F'
666	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:23 PM	00:12.49 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D L' F2 L D2 F L' D' U2 B L
665	Jun 24, 2014 12:00:02 PM	00:11.92 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D L2 D B' L2 D R F' L U L2 D B R'
664	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:41 AM	00:11.19 D R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U L' U' B D' B2 U2 B' U' L D'
663	Jun 24, 2014 11:59:15 AM	00:12.32 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D U L2 D' R2 F2 R U' L' F2 D' B' L' D' R2
662	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:55 AM	00:10.19 D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D R' B2 D F L D2 B F2 D2 U
661	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:29 AM	00:13.27 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U L' F' L' D2 F2 R D2 B' U' R'
660	Jun 24, 2014 11:58:06 AM	00:13.91 L2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R U L2 D' F' R' L' F' D F2 U2
659	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:42 AM	00:09.90 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 F B2 D L F D' B U2 R2 F L'
658	Jun 24, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:11.53 D B2 D2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D L B2 F L' B' U2 B2 U L' D
657	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:38 AM	00:13.58 L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' L' F R' F2 D B2 L U R D2
656	Jun 24, 2014 11:56:01 AM	00:13.30 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U R D F2 L2 F L B' U
655	Jun 24, 2014 11:55:11 AM	00:14.69 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U R F U' F2 R2 B' F R' D2 F U'
654	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:49 AM	00:11.07 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' D R B U2 F' L2 B F' L2 D'
653	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:26 AM	00:10.99 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 U F U' R B F U' L U' R2 D U
652	Jun 24, 2014 11:54:03 AM	00:13.15 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U R' F' U2 R U B D' R' B D'
651	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:39 AM	00:12.19 U' L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 D' R' B' F R' D' B2 U' B' R U'
650	Jun 24, 2014 11:53:18 AM	00:11.09 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' B' D R2 F R D B D'
649	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:51 AM	00:13.51 L2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 F R2 L U' B L' B' F2 R' D2
648	Jun 24, 2014 11:52:28 AM	00:12.30 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U R' U2 B D R2 B R D2 L' F2 L
647	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:58 AM	00:16.26 D' L2 U B2 R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D B' R2 F2 U R' B' U' F2 L' U2
646	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:35 AM	00:14.21 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' B2 U F L' B' R B D U2
645	Jun 24, 2014 11:51:13 AM	00:11.70 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' R' U2 R' L2 U2 L B2 L2 D'
644	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:59 AM	00:13.36 D R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' R F2 R2 D' R F L F2
643	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:29 AM	00:13.91 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' U' F2 U2 R' F' U L' F2 D L U' F2 D2
642	Jun 24, 2014 11:49:04 AM	00:13.50 U F2 D R2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D' L U R U' F2 L' D R2 B R' L'
641	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:40 AM	00:13.00 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U L U' R B' L2 D R2 D L' D'
640	Jun 24, 2014 11:48:16 AM	00:10.45 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 F' D' U2 R D' B L B' R2 F U2
639	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:58 AM	00:11.72 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U R2 F2 U' F2 U B L' F' U F L D B' L2 B U
638	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:34 AM	00:13.43 D R2 L2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 F L F' R' D B' D' U L F
637	Jun 24, 2014 11:46:15 AM	00:10.70 B2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U2 B U' R' D' F2 U' R2 F' U2
636	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:51 AM	00:15.52 F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 B' R D2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B' U'
635	Jun 24, 2014 11:45:26 AM	00:12.16 L2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U R' B' F L' B2 L B L U' B D2
634	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:43 AM	00:14.06 D2 L2 D2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B U' F' D B L B D2 U R' U2
633	Jun 24, 2014 11:44:16 AM	00:13.79 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' F2 D U L' F U' L D B2 L F' D'
632	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:53 AM	00:11.63 B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 U B2 D L2 D2 L' R2 D' F2 L U2 R2 U F
631	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:30 AM	00:11.19 B2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L' B D2 U2 L2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' U'
630	Jun 24, 2014 11:43:04 AM	00:10.12 U' R2 D2 U' R2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U L D2 U' L' U L' F' D B F L2
629	Jun 24, 2014 11:42:38 AM	00:14.08 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F' L' B' L' F D' L' F U' B' D2
628	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:58 AM	00:10.44 U F2 D' U2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 U' B' U L2 F' D L U R F2 D L2
627	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:37 AM	00:11.51 B2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' B R F R U R2 L2 F2 R' L2 U
626	Jun 24, 2014 11:41:14 AM	00:11.14 U2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 D U' B2 R2 U2 R B D R' U' B' R' F2 L' D2
625	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:52 AM	00:12.31 R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L' F' R' U' L' U2 B2 U2 L B'
624	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:28 AM	00:14.34 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 D F2 R' D F2 D' B' R2 F2 L2 D' B' D'
623	Jun 24, 2014 11:40:05 AM	00:12.00 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D' B2 U F2 L2 B' L F L D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2
622	Jun 24, 2014 11:39:37 AM	00:14.05 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D B R2 D U' B R D' L' B2 D'
621	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:55 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 U F2 U' B L F2 U F' D R U' B2 F'
620	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:26 AM	00:13.71 D' F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 U2 R B' U' L B2 R D U L F
619	Jun 24, 2014 11:37:03 AM	00:12.44 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L B L2 U2 R U' B2 L' U2 F
618	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:42 AM	00:10.87 U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U2 R L U' L B' L D' U' B' R' U2
617	Jun 24, 2014 11:36:11 AM	00:14.60 F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R D' F' D' U
616	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:46 AM	00:12.76 U B2 U R2 D F2 U' L2 U' R2 U' B U2 L' F D2 L B' D F R'
615	Jun 24, 2014 11:35:26 AM	00:11.49 U R2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 U B' U' R B2 U R U' L' F R U
614	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:52 AM	00:14.65 L2 D2 U L2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L2 F' U2 F' R' U' B2 L' F D2 R' U
613	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:29 AM	00:11.51 R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' B L D U2 L B' U' R2 B U'
612	Jun 24, 2014 11:34:07 AM	00:11.59 R2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U F2 L2 F' D' U2 R2 F R' B' D2 U2 L2 U'
611	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:23 AM	00:16.05 B2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F R2 L U2 L' F L D2
610	Jun 24, 2014 11:31:00 AM	00:14.05 D B2 F2 D B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 D2 F' R U' F2 L F D U B D'
609	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:35 AM	00:12.88 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 R D' U L' U2 L' U F' L' D U2
608	Jun 24, 2014 11:30:12 AM	00:10.26 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 U2 F' D L D2 U' B R2 U' R' F
607	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:50 AM	00:12.37 R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U F2 L D2 R' D L2 F' D2 L2 U B
606	Jun 24, 2014 11:29:20 AM	00:15.86 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F U2 L2 D' F' R' F' U R L'
605	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:57 AM	00:13.20 D F2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 B F D' L' B2 U F2 D' L F2
604	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:31 AM	00:11.86 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U R2 F D' R B' F2 L' B' L D' U
603	Jun 24, 2014 11:28:09 AM	00:11.29 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F' L2 F' L F R D' L2 B' L2 D'
602	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:46 AM	00:13.88 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U B2 U R2 U2 R2 B R L F R2 B U2 F2 U
601	Jun 24, 2014 11:27:12 AM	00:14.52 D' R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 U L2 B2 D' L' U2 B L2 F U R' L B F' U2
600	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:35 PM	00:11.49 R2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 R F U' F L2 D2 L2 F R
599	Jun 23, 2014 9:54:12 PM	00:12.56 B2 L2 B2 D2 U R2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F U L' D R' D F D' U'
598	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:46 PM	00:11.84 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U L2 F2 U' F' D B U R' B F2 R' D F U2
597	Jun 23, 2014 9:53:24 PM	00:11.81 L2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 R U2 B' L F D2 R2 D' R2 F' L2
596	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:53 PM	00:13.70 B2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 L' B' R F R2 L D' R' F2 D2
595	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:28 PM	00:12.27 D' F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U B2 U B U2 R' U F D2 R D R U2
594	Jun 23, 2014 9:52:05 PM	00:11.43 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F L D2 B2 R2 B D B U B2 R
593	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:40 PM	00:14.31 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R' U' F2 D2 U' L2 B F2 U
592	Jun 23, 2014 9:51:14 PM	00:15.11 D' U' B2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R' B D B2 L B2 F2 U2 R U'
591	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:46 PM	00:10.72 D L2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D F L U2 L D' L U F' D2
590	Jun 23, 2014 9:50:04 PM	00:17.01 U2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 D F R U L' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U
589	Jun 23, 2014 9:49:35 PM	00:18.66 D' R2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 B U' R' F' D' U2 B R' D2 U2 B' U'
588	Jun 23, 2014 9:39:12 PM	00:13.63 U2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 B U2 F' D' B2 R L D' L' U B2
587	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:51 PM	00:11.65 U F2 U L2 D R2 L2 U F2 D U2 F' R' B' F2 L2 D' R F' L2 D2
586	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:24 PM	00:12.95 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 D R' F2 D' L' U' R B' U R' D
585	Jun 23, 2014 9:38:00 PM	00:12.91 L2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 B R2 D' B F' R U' R L' F2 U
584	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:37 PM	00:10.65 D' B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 L' D' L U2 L2 B R' B2 F2 R U'
583	Jun 23, 2014 9:37:12 PM	00:11.70 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' R' D' L' B' U F' D2 L U2 L'
582	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:47 PM	00:15.60 B2 D' B2 D' U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R F L U' B' R L B' L' B' U
581	Jun 23, 2014 9:36:21 PM	00:14.11 D B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B' L B' R2 B2 D2 F U'
580	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:53 PM	00:12.87 B2 D R2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' R F' D B' F2 D2 U F' R2 U'
579	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:28 PM	00:10.04 U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B' L U R' U B U2 F2 R'
578	Jun 23, 2014 9:35:01 PM	00:13.12 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F' L U' B F' U2 R D' U2
577	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:38 PM	00:13.49 U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L' R2 B2 F R' L B L2 B' L'
576	Jun 23, 2014 9:34:15 PM	00:11.89 R2 L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 F2 D L2 D2 L R2 D F' U' F R' B F2 D2 U'
575	Jun 23, 2014 9:32:03 PM	00:14.06 U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R' U F L D' B' R L' D2 R U
574	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:39 PM	00:12.70 U' L2 U' R2 U' L2 D' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' U' F D' B L F U2 F D2
573	Jun 23, 2014 9:31:16 PM	00:11.15 D' F2 U L2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 B R L U' F2 R2 B' D B2 L2 F' L
572	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:49 PM	00:15.25 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 U F D2 U R2 D L2 F R' U F U2
571	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:22 PM	00:12.54 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D F2 D' U' B L2 D' R' D2 U' R2 L B' D' U'
570	Jun 23, 2014 9:30:01 PM	00:12.16 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D F2 D L2 D F L D U R U' B2 U R U2
569	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:34 PM	00:15.24 R2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 U' L U F' D' B2 R' F2 L' B L2
568	Jun 23, 2014 9:29:11 PM	00:12.71 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U' L F2 L' U' R L' B2 D2 B' R2
567	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:45 PM	00:13.04 L2 U' F2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R' D' L' B' U' F' R B D2
566	Jun 23, 2014 9:28:11 PM	00:10.73 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 B F2 L' U2 B D2 B D' U L2 U'
565	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:29 PM	00:09.81	+2	L2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 U L F R L' B D' U2 L2 B L' U2
564	Jun 23, 2014 9:27:08 PM	00:11.95 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' F2 U' B2 L B' R L' U F' R' F2 L' U'
563	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:44 PM	00:13.22 B2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R' D' U2 L F D F2 U L2 U
562	Jun 23, 2014 9:26:18 PM	00:15.37 U R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 D L D B' D' F D' L D' R2 U2
561	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:58 PM	00:12.02 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 D' F R2 F' U R' L' U2 F D L2
560	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:24 PM	00:09.79 D2 F2 D U L2 F2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L' F' U' R B R2 F' R' D U
559	Jun 23, 2014 9:25:02 PM	00:11.73 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U L' B' R B D' R2 D2 U' F' D U2
558	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:34 PM	00:14.22 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 D F2 U2 R' D' L B2 D B L D2 B' D' U
557	Jun 23, 2014 9:24:10 PM	00:13.80 D L2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 D B2 L U' L' B' L' B2 D B' R D F' U'
556	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:45 PM	00:13.01 U L2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L2 D R' U2 B F' R' F' L D F2 L2
555	Jun 23, 2014 9:23:23 PM	00:13.33 L2 D' B2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 R F' L' D L B' R D2 B2 L' U'
554	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:53 PM	00:18.12 B2 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 B' L B F2 D F' L U2 L B U'
553	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:26 PM	00:14.09 D L2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F' R U2 R' U' L2 U F U2
552	Jun 23, 2014 9:22:05 PM	00:13.22 R2 U L2 F2 U F2 U B2 D' L2 D F' D R' D2 B L B F2 D R'
551	Jun 23, 2014 9:21:46 PM	00:10.69 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 F' U' F2 R' L' D2 U2 F' D R D'
550	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:31 PM	00:12.64 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 L B F' R' D L2 D R2 F D
549	Jun 23, 2014 9:20:10 PM	00:11.71 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U B U2 R' D' B' R2 U' R U R D
548	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:45 PM	00:13.70 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U' B' D' F L2 F' R B' R F' L U'
547	Jun 23, 2014 9:19:19 PM	00:13.61 F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D F2 D' B R' U' F' D B2 R2 L U2 R' L2
546	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:53 PM	00:13.94 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 U B2 F' U' B U' R F' D
545	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:32 PM	00:12.08 U' F2 U F2 L2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B' R2 B D2 L' U' B' L2 B' R'
544	Jun 23, 2014 9:18:08 PM	00:11.61 B2 D B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 B F R D' L U' L2 D2 U'
543	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:43 PM	00:11.78 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 R F U' L' B2 D L2 U' B D U'
542	Jun 23, 2014 9:17:20 PM	00:12.86 R2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D F2 L D2 B D' R U' F' L' B2 D2 L'
541	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:53 PM	00:13.36 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' L' D' R2 B' L2 B2 D F R
540	Jun 23, 2014 9:16:12 PM	00:12.28 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' L D' U2 R' L2 F L F
539	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:46 PM	00:13.49 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D B2 U' R2 B L' D' B2 L2 F2 D' L' F2 R D'
538	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:24 PM	00:12.27 B2 R2 D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 D' L2 D R B R2 B' L2 F' D' R F' U'
537	Jun 23, 2014 9:15:04 PM	00:11.16 U2 R2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D U' B' U' B' U F' U R' U' L B2 U'
536	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:39 PM	00:13.92 D U B2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B' R2 B L' U B F R U F2
535	Jun 23, 2014 9:14:13 PM	00:15.22 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B L' D L' D2 L U' B2 R2 F U'
534	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:48 PM	00:12.55 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 F D' L' F D' U2 R F2 L D U2
533	Jun 23, 2014 9:13:27 PM	00:12.07 D B2 D' B2 F2 U L2 D B2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' B F U' B' L' U L U'
532	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:57 PM	00:15.45 B2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 U' R' B L2 U R D' L B2 U F2
531	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:34 PM	00:12.78 D' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L F' R2 L' F L' F' L2 U' F
530	Jun 23, 2014 9:12:09 PM	00:13.62 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D R' B D2 B' U F2 L2 U B' R2
529	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:38 PM	00:14.27 F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 L' F2 D' U2 B' R2 B2 R U' L' U2
528	Jun 23, 2014 9:11:16 PM	00:11.47 U' L2 B2 D' R2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 D2 L U' F' D R2 U' F' R' L B' U2
527	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:54 PM	00:13.62 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 F2 D B2 U' L R2 B' F R B' D2 L2 D2 F'
526	Jun 23, 2014 9:10:30 PM	00:12.59 D' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B L' F2 R D' B' R F R F D'
525	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:57 PM	00:14.75 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L U' B' D B' U2 L F2 R D
524	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:25 PM	00:15.81 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B D R' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 U L2 U'
523	Jun 23, 2014 9:09:01 PM	00:14.47 B2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L B' R L' D2 B2 L' F D' R'
522	Jun 23, 2014 9:08:23 PM	00:13.79 B2 D B2 U L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 F' B2 L B' F D R B2 L2 F U2
521	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:59 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' B' U2 R U' L F2 D B L D'
520	Jun 23, 2014 9:07:27 PM	00:17.05 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D U2 R F D F2 L' F' D' F' U2 F U'
519	Jun 23, 2014 9:06:14 PM	00:10.44 R2 U2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U F L2 D2 L' U' F2 L' D' B R2 U'
518	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:49 PM	00:15.02 B2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L' D' L' B' R2 D U2 L' B U
517	Jun 23, 2014 9:05:26 PM	00:11.36 D R2 U' R2 B2 D2 U L2 F2 D2 U' L B' F2 D L B2 R L U F'
516	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:59 PM	00:11.63 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D U' F' R F L U2 B F D U L U'
515	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:36 PM	00:10.47 F2 D F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F U' F' R' D B2 L' U2
514	Jun 23, 2014 9:04:12 PM	00:10.58 U F2 D B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 B R' L2 D' U2 R' D2 L B' D2 U'
513	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:46 PM	00:12.63 U2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R F' L2 F2 D' F' D' R' D' L'
512	Jun 23, 2014 9:03:06 PM	00:08.67 B2 D U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 B' L B U F2 D B2 U2 R
511	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:44 PM	00:12.36 B2 R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D' L' D B' R' L2 D F' D L' D' U'
510	Jun 23, 2014 9:02:19 PM	00:13.40 R2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 B' D R' U F D B' L2 U2
509	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:52 PM	00:13.95 D B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 U2 L F' L2 B' L U' F' R2 B' L
508	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:28 PM	00:13.58 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B' R L2 B2 F' L B' U' B2 D2
507	Jun 23, 2014 9:01:04 PM	00:11.63 R2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B' F2 R' D' R' F2 U' L D2 F'
506	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:43 PM	00:12.40 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 D' L' F2 L2 B D' B' F' L B' R' D2
505	Jun 23, 2014 9:00:19 PM	00:13.04 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U R2 L2 D L F' L2 D2 R' F' U R' L F' U'
504	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:57 PM	00:12.87 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F L B' D2 B2 U F L U' F2 L2
503	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:25 PM	00:12.72 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' L2 F2 R' L' D' F R2 L2 B U' L U2
502	Jun 23, 2014 8:59:02 PM	00:15.33 D' R2 U' L2 B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 L2 B' R2 D U' B' R' F R L' F' D2
501	Jun 23, 2014 8:58:38 PM	00:13.64 U' R2 U F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' U' F L B' L2 U' R B' F2 R2 U2 R2
500	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:32 PM	00:12.12 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 D' L2 D2 U' F R2 U B2 D2 L D' L B L' D
499	Jun 23, 2014 6:49:10 PM	00:12.57 D2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 U R2 D R2 U' L D' B L2 D U R2 D' B' D U'
498	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:47 PM	00:12.57 B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F2 U2 F' R' U' R L' U' R' D' R U'
497	Jun 23, 2014 6:48:23 PM	00:13.19 U B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 R U R B' R' F' R B L
496	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:58 PM	00:13.78 D' U' B2 U' B2 F2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 F L F2 R' D R L' B L U
495	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:37 PM	00:11.62 D' L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F' L2 F' U' R' F U' R B2 L' U'
494	Jun 23, 2014 6:47:16 PM	00:11.61 D L2 U B2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B' L' B' U' B2 R B' L F R U
493	Jun 23, 2014 6:44:13 PM	00:16.61 U' R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 U B R B' R2 D L D2 L B L' U'
492	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:51 PM	00:13.24 L2 D R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 R L' B U' R2 B' F' L2 U' R
491	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:26 PM	00:14.79 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' D' B R' U2 B D2 F L' D'
490	Jun 23, 2014 6:43:01 PM	00:14.73 U2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R U' F R D2 F2 U B2 R B U2
489	Jun 23, 2014 6:42:21 PM	00:11.87 B2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 B2 D R2 F R' L' U2 B D' R' L U2 L'
488	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:36 PM	00:12.07 B2 D L2 D B2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 F' L' D' U' R B F R' D F
487	Jun 23, 2014 6:41:12 PM	00:10.22 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D B U' B F2 U' L B' R' L F' U'
486	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:43 PM	00:10.59 B2 U R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 F' L B' F' D L' B D B2 L U2
485	Jun 23, 2014 6:40:18 PM	00:14.57 D B2 U L2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' L U' F2 L2 B' L B D2 R
484	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:57 PM	00:11.03 U R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U2 L' D' F' L2 D B' R' U'
483	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:28 PM	00:12.18 U F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R' L2 F D' R2 F2 R L' B' D U
482	Jun 23, 2014 6:39:05 PM	00:12.82 U R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U2 F2 U' B' U2 F L' U2 R2 F' R2 U B'
481	Jun 23, 2014 6:38:19 PM	00:12.78 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 D L' U' B' U' R' L2 D' R2 B' D U'
480	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:54 PM	00:10.45 L2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 L B U R' F2 R' D' L2 F U
479	Jun 23, 2014 6:37:28 PM	00:13.00 F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 L2 B L U' B' D R B R2 F R U2
478	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:55 PM	00:14.25 D' R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R' B' F R' B D2 B L' B2 D' U2
477	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:33 PM	00:13.33 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D F2 U' L U2 B' R F U' R L2 D' B
476	Jun 23, 2014 6:36:01 PM	00:09.39 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' L2 B' R F' L' U' L U
475	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:54 PM	00:14.35 U R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 U F' R' D' B2 F U F D' U' L U2
474	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:31 PM	00:12.09 B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' F R B D' L B F D2 U B' U'
473	Jun 23, 2014 6:34:08 PM	00:13.17 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 B U' L2 U2 F D L' D' B' U2
472	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:43 PM	00:14.34 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F D F U F2 R D' R2 L U'
471	Jun 23, 2014 6:33:16 PM	00:11.74 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D U B R L2 D' F2 D2 R2 F U R U'
470	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:54 PM	00:11.67 U2 L2 D' L2 D B2 D R2 U F2 U2 F R' B2 F' U R' D' F' D' U L'
469	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:29 PM	00:12.36 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 B' L' U2 R D' F2 U2 R2
468	Jun 23, 2014 6:32:06 PM	00:13.12 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 F' R' B F L2 F2 L2 U' L F2
467	Jun 23, 2014 6:31:21 PM	00:13.48 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R F' R D R D B L U' R2 D'
466	Jun 23, 2014 6:30:10 PM	00:12.20 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' D' F R' B U2 L2 B2 L F2 D U'
465	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:48 PM	00:11.65 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 R F' U' B' U2 R2 B' R' U'
464	Jun 23, 2014 6:29:27 PM	00:11.85 D U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U L2 B' L B U' R' F L' B2 L' D' U
463	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:54 PM	00:21.78 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 U' R2 F U R' B' R' L D' R D2 B F2
462	Jun 23, 2014 6:28:28 PM	00:11.97 B2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R' U2 B D' F2 R2 L2 D' B F'
461	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:48 PM	00:09.16 F2 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 D R2 B2 F2 L U2 R' B D B2 D2 U' L2 F' R2
460	Jun 23, 2014 6:27:21 PM	00:11.40 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 F D' R' F2 R2 U2 F D U' L
459	Jun 23, 2014 6:26:26 PM	00:14.71 B2 D2 R2 D L2 U L2 D B2 R F2 U B U2 R' B' F' L D' U'
458	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:58 PM	00:14.36 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 R' D2 U L' B D R B' U2 B U
457	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:38 PM	00:10.41 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L' F L2 D2 U F R2 U L B2 U'
456	Jun 23, 2014 6:25:13 PM	00:13.09 U2 L2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 U R' U2 R' D' F' D' B2 R' U2 L'
455	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:51 PM	00:10.76 D2 R2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R2 L2 B' R' L' U' F2 U2 B2 D' R' D
454	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:29 PM	00:11.66 U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B' L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L B' D R U'
453	Jun 23, 2014 6:24:07 PM	00:11.56 F2 D R2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 U' R' F L2 U R F' U B2 R D2 U
452	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:42 PM	00:12.58 B2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D R' B' U' R' F D' U' B' L B U2
451	Jun 23, 2014 6:23:20 PM	00:12.02 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U L B' F' D' R L B' F2
450	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:59 PM	00:10.55 U' R2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 L B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R'
449	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:37 PM	00:12.39 D' B2 U B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B2 D L B2 R2 F' R U2 R2 U
448	Jun 23, 2014 6:22:16 PM	00:12.30 R2 L2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F2 D' U R' F' L U' B' U' B2 U' B2 F D
447	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:37 PM	00:09.89 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L2 B D F R2 B2 L' D B L2 U'
446	Jun 23, 2014 6:21:16 PM	00:10.98 U' B2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 F R U R F2 D B' L' D' F D
445	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:48 PM	00:12.87 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 L' D' U' B R F' D2 F2
444	Jun 23, 2014 6:20:27 PM	00:10.14 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U L B' R2 F2 L2 B U R B R2
443	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:57 PM	00:12.63 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U F L' D2 F U L' B R U2 B'
442	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:32 PM	00:14.17 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 R B2 L' U' F' D' B' R U F D2
441	Jun 23, 2014 6:19:08 PM	00:13.19 U L2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R D' B' U B L2 F' L U R D
440	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:45 PM	00:11.14 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 D B2 U' B D F2 D' R' F2 U' B' R B
439	Jun 23, 2014 6:18:20 PM	00:13.11 U R2 U R2 L2 U R2 B2 U R2 D2 B R D R' B R2 U2 B D' L' U'
438	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:56 PM	00:15.51 D R2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L F' R2 U B2 L U' L2 B D' U2
437	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:32 PM	00:13.94 U R2 D R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 D' L D' B D R L' B' L' B2 F'
436	Jun 23, 2014 6:17:00 PM	00:17.05 B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U R2 B2 L' D F' D2 R' U R2 F2 D2 L'
435	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:35 PM	00:12.81 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U F' D L' F' D' L' U' R' D2
434	Jun 23, 2014 6:16:16 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U L2 D2 R F D B L' U F L U2 B D
433	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:49 PM	00:12.62 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 U R2 F2 D L U B' D' B F D' B R2 L U'
432	Jun 23, 2014 6:15:26 PM	00:12.89 D L2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' R2 L' F' R2 B' L D' B' L2 U
431	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:54 PM	00:13.16 U2 R2 D' B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B F D2 R D L' B' R D R U'
430	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:30 PM	00:12.77 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L' F D' R F' U L U' F2 L2 U2
429	Jun 23, 2014 6:14:05 PM	00:14.25 D2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 R U2 B D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' F' D
428	Jun 23, 2014 6:13:31 PM	00:12.93 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 B D' L2 B2 L' F' R' F' D2 F' D2
427	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:53 PM	00:13.05 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 R F D U B' D R' D R2 B2 D'
426	Jun 23, 2014 6:12:28 PM	00:14.52 U F2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L U' F R2 L2 D2 L' B R L2 U'
425	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:55 PM	00:13.34 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U L F R' D' R' B2 L2 B U2 L' U'
424	Jun 23, 2014 6:11:32 PM	00:12.05 R2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U R2 U L2 U' R D B R2 U L U' L' B2 U
423	Jun 23, 2014 6:10:13 PM	00:16.52 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 D F2 D L B R D' R2 D2 F' D F' D U
422	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:48 PM	00:11.94 L2 U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' U' L B R B' F D R' B2 F' L' U'
421	Jun 23, 2014 6:09:20 PM	00:12.12 B2 D L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U2 L' D L2 B L' U2 R U
420	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:53 PM	00:11.96 D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 D' B2 U' B L D R U B R2 F R' L' U
419	Jun 23, 2014 6:08:23 PM	00:14.25 D B2 R2 D' F2 D R2 L2 D' B2 D2 L B' R B' F D2 U' L B F2 U2
418	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:56 PM	00:11.33 U L2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' B2 L D2 B' R2 B2 D L D2 R2 F' U2
417	Jun 23, 2014 6:07:35 PM	00:10.90 D2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D B' R B2 R U' L' D2 F' D' B2 U'
416	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:49 PM	00:12.57 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 L2 B' D' U' F' R D L F D2 L
415	Jun 23, 2014 6:06:18 PM	00:16.63 D2 L2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 L2 D2 R B' U' F D2 B2 R2 L F2 D' R2
414	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:42 PM	00:12.49 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 R' F R B' U2 L B' F R' F U'
413	Jun 23, 2014 6:05:06 PM	00:12.95 R2 U R2 F2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L U F' R U' B R B2 F2 L U2
412	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:40 PM	00:13.41 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D F' U' F U2 R' U B2 R2 F' U'
411	Jun 23, 2014 6:04:04 PM	00:12.73 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R U' R L B D2 R2 B F' R2 U'
410	Jun 23, 2014 6:03:02 PM	00:11.21 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U L' F' D B' F2 D U2 F U
409	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:39 PM	00:12.38 F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U' F2 D' R' F' D2 U L F'
408	Jun 23, 2014 6:02:05 PM	00:16.38 U2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 L' B U2 F' D' B2 U'
407	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:38 PM	00:13.03 U' F2 R2 U B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D' B' D L' B2 U2 F' U' R U'
406	Jun 23, 2014 6:01:06 PM	00:14.85 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 D U' F2 R2 F L' B' F2 R' F' L2 U F D' U'
405	Jun 23, 2014 6:00:12 PM	00:14.41 D2 B2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B U F' D' F' U R2 F' L
404	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:42 PM	00:12.00 R2 B2 U' R2 D' U' B2 D B2 R2 U2 F L F U B R B L' B2 L' U'
403	Jun 23, 2014 5:59:03 PM	00:13.64 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D' U' R2 U' R' D2 L2 F' L2 B D B2 U' R' L2
402	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:27 PM	00:12.35 F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 U2 R U2 B U' R' U' B L D L U2
401	Jun 23, 2014 5:58:04 PM	00:13.90 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L D2 L' B' U F R D L2 U'
400	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:41 PM	00:11.96 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 B D' F R' D L' U' F2
399	Jun 23, 2014 5:57:10 PM	00:11.37 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2 B D2 R U2 R U' F2 R2 U' F2
398	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:48 PM	00:12.16 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D L' D2 U' L F' D' U R' B' U B2
397	Jun 23, 2014 5:56:14 PM	00:13.56 R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U L2 F' D U2 F U' B L U2 L2 D2 U'
396	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:38 PM	00:12.36 L2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' L B' F U R' B' D'
395	Jun 23, 2014 5:55:17 PM	00:12.70 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' D' L2 B2 U R' B F2 R D' U
394	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:49 PM	00:16.70 U2 B2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L2 D2 L B' L2 D F2 D
393	Jun 23, 2014 5:54:23 PM	00:12.67 U2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 F R L D' U L B' R D L' U'
392	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:56 PM	00:13.42 R2 D F2 L2 U R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R' D F' D2 L B' L' U B' D L
391	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:33 PM	00:12.07 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F L' U' B' D' L F L' B'
390	Jun 23, 2014 5:53:01 PM	00:15.80 D B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' F' U' R2 U R' U2 L D B' R' U'
389	Jun 23, 2014 5:52:36 PM	00:11.96 U B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' U' R F2 D R' L D' F R2 D2 F2 U'
388	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:57 PM	00:19.83 L2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' B' U R' F L2 D B2 R2 B2 U'
387	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:32 PM	00:11.32 B2 U2 L2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F L' U' B D B R2 B' R L' U
386	Jun 23, 2014 5:51:01 PM	00:12.73 F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' U' B' R F' D2 B' F2 R F R2
385	Jun 23, 2014 5:50:27 PM	00:12.60 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U L U' R' F R2 U B R F2 R'
384	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:34 PM	00:09.47 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' L B2 R2 D B2 R D' R
383	Jun 23, 2014 5:49:06 PM	00:10.95 F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F' L2 U' B' U2 L2 F2 L' U R D
382	Jun 23, 2014 5:48:00 PM	00:12.26 R2 U' F2 U R2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 F' L2 F R F R D L' F D2 U'
381	Jun 23, 2014 5:47:38 PM	00:11.11 L2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L F D2 L2 D' B2 F' R F
380	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:45 PM	00:09.72 D U R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U L B' L' U B' U F2 L2 B' D'
379	Jun 23, 2014 5:46:20 PM	00:14.64 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 U' F' U' R' B L2 B2 D' R' F2 D'
378	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:49 PM	00:23.38 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F' L U B2 D' R' L2 B' L D U'
377	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:24 PM	00:11.22 L2 D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D B2 U R2 F' L' D U' L' B' R2 D2 B' R
376	Jun 23, 2014 5:45:00 PM	00:13.31 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 F2 D B U' R F L' B F' L2 U' R
375	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:31 PM	00:17.40 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' D L U2 F U2 B R U'
374	Jun 23, 2014 5:44:09 PM	00:13.24 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D F2 L2 U2 R' B' F L2 B2 D' R' U' R' U F'
373	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:48 PM	00:12.14 F2 D' R2 U' L2 U R2 L2 U F2 U F' R' L U2 R2 F L' D U R U'
372	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:23 PM	00:13.06 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 R B' F' U B' L' U B D' U2
371	Jun 23, 2014 5:43:02 PM	00:11.00 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R U' B' D L U F U R2 B'
370	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:39 PM	00:14.88 D' F2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' B F D R B2 U B2 L2 U2
369	Jun 23, 2014 5:42:00 PM	00:12.73 U2 F2 L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F U' B R L U' B L2 U F' U2
368	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:34 PM	00:13.99 B2 U L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 D2 B' U L U' R' F L' B' L D U
367	Jun 23, 2014 5:41:10 PM	00:13.31 B2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L U' R2 L D' B' F D L' B D'
366	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:47 PM	00:13.13 U B2 U2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' R' U' B' D' R F' L' F' R'
365	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:26 PM	00:11.46 D B2 D F2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B' L' B L2 U F2 U L' F D2
364	Jun 23, 2014 5:40:05 PM	00:12.82 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R L' F' U L D R F2 U'
363	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:42 PM	00:11.18 R2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 U B2 D B2 L D2 B' D B2 U F' R2 L F D2
362	Jun 23, 2014 5:39:21 PM	00:11.22 B2 U2 R2 D R2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 F U R' D2 F R' U' F2 R
361	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:58 PM	00:12.63 U R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U B2 D' B' R' D F' R L' F2 U L D
360	Jun 23, 2014 5:38:14 PM	00:10.92 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 U B R' F L' D L2 U2
359	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:53 PM	00:11.16 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' U' B' L' B R U2 F2 D' R' U2
358	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:26 PM	00:12.07 L2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 B' R' D2 B2 D2 U' R' U F' R' U2
357	Jun 23, 2014 5:37:04 PM	00:11.44 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R B' L U2 B F' L' B2 U L U'
356	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:43 PM	00:11.57 R2 L2 B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 L' U R2 F2 D L B' U
355	Jun 23, 2014 5:36:21 PM	00:14.36 R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 F R D2 F U2 L2 B F2 D2 U2
354	Jun 23, 2014 5:35:13 PM	00:14.08 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 R' L D2 B L F U L U' B2 F D2
353	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:50 PM	00:12.06 F2 U' B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D B D R U R2 F' U2 L2 U
352	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:28 PM	00:12.49 R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L F' R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' R L'
351	Jun 23, 2014 5:34:04 PM	00:14.69 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 F' D2 B U2 F' D2 L F2 L' U2
350	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:34 PM	00:11.81 R2 D F2 D L2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D2 R' F L2 F2 D' B F2 D'
349	Jun 23, 2014 5:33:09 PM	00:14.46 R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D' B D' U F L' D' B' D R' L'
348	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:35 PM	00:13.23 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R2 D F2 U2 L U' B' U B R D U L' F
347	Jun 23, 2014 5:32:08 PM	00:16.52 U B2 F2 D' B2 D L2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' F U F' U R2 L F U' L' U'
346	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:42 PM	00:14.56 B2 R2 D' B2 D' U' R2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F L F2 L2 F' U' L' B R' D U'
345	Jun 23, 2014 5:31:19 PM	00:15.13 B2 D B2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 B' U2 F' D' R2 D R B' D2 L' U'
344	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:54 PM	00:13.58 D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D F D' B D2 L' U' R L2 D R2 U'
343	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:31 PM	00:12.12 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B' R F' D' L B2 U' B U' F'
342	Jun 23, 2014 5:30:04 PM	00:15.07 D R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 L F R D R2 L2 F2 L F U2
341	Jun 23, 2014 5:29:30 PM	00:13.37 D2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L' D' F R' U R' F U2 R D2
340	Jun 23, 2014 5:24:18 PM	00:14.19 D B2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 F2 U' F' D2 L' B' D' R2 U' B2 R2 L
339	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:57 PM	00:11.40 F2 U B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B' U R F R' B R B U2 R2 U2
338	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:33 PM	00:14.16 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U B L B2 D B' F2 L F L2 B2
337	Jun 23, 2014 5:23:13 PM	00:12.61 B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U R2 D' R U F' L' B2 R L F R2 L2
336	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:52 PM	00:12.05 D B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 B2 R' D B R B' U2 L2
335	Jun 23, 2014 5:22:22 PM	00:11.75 D2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B' F2 L' B' L' B R' B2 D F
334	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:55 PM	00:10.95 U L2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 U' F D' U2 L U' R B' D' B2 R U2
333	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:30 PM	00:11.81 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U' L' B R U' F R2 U2 B D B'
332	Jun 23, 2014 5:21:09 PM	00:10.48 D' F2 R2 D2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U B' L' F2 R' U B F2 R'
331	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:45 PM	00:11.75 B2 U2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R D L2 B' D2 L' U2 F U2 B2 U'
330	Jun 23, 2014 5:20:18 PM	00:12.88 B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 R B U2 F D2 R' D2 B U F U'
329	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:52 PM	00:16.20 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F L D2 B' U' B R2 B F' D2 U
328	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:30 PM	00:12.58 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D' L2 B F' L' D2 R' F D2
327	Jun 23, 2014 5:19:08 PM	00:11.04 F2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U L' B2 D2 R U B' D2 R' F U
326	Jun 23, 2014 5:18:48 PM	00:10.72 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L F' U L' B L2 U'
325	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:49 PM	00:11.16 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B' L' B F2 R' D2 U L' B' R
324	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:25 PM	00:14.15 F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D' F D2 U' L U' F2 U2 R D' L'
323	Jun 23, 2014 5:16:03 PM	00:12.35 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F' U' R' L' F' U R' B D2 B2
322	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:38 PM	00:12.02 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R' U2 B F' D' L2 D U L2 U'
321	Jun 23, 2014 5:15:12 PM	00:15.66 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B' L B2 R' F2 D' R2 F D U'
320	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:49 PM	00:11.85 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U B2 L2 F' R L B2 D R' B' U' L2 B2 U'
319	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:24 PM	00:14.34 B2 U2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U B2 U' L U B' F2 D R2 F D2 R D' U
318	Jun 23, 2014 5:14:00 PM	00:13.24 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' B2 U' F' U R' U' L B' D L B2 F U2
317	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:50 PM	00:11.55 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D L B2 D B2 F D' U' F' L2 F D
316	Jun 23, 2014 5:12:18 PM	00:12.63 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 U L2 F L F2 U L' D F R U B
315	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:54 PM	00:11.17 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D' R' U2 F' D2 U R' D' F' U2 B'
314	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:27 PM	00:12.35 R2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B' L' U F U R U' F2 U2
313	Jun 23, 2014 5:11:08 PM	00:10.32 F2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F' L' F2 L2 U' R L2 F' D2 R' U
312	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:36 PM	00:12.06 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' R' B U' R2 D F2 U' F' L2 U
311	Jun 23, 2014 5:10:09 PM	00:13.90 U R2 D2 R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' U' B U B2 L' D2 R
310	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:41 PM	00:10.00	+2	D' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 F' R U2 B F U L U' R' D2
309	Jun 23, 2014 5:09:11 PM	00:13.95 R2 L2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U R2 U' F2 L' U R2 L2 F' R2 D B' F2 D' U'
308	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:38 PM	00:14.02 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D L F U L2 B2 R2 F' R' B U2
307	Jun 23, 2014 5:08:04 PM	00:11.96 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' U L F2 R B L' B2 R F' U2
306	Jun 23, 2014 5:07:33 PM	00:09.39 F2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 B U F R' D2 B2 D2 U B2 D'
305	Jun 23, 2014 5:06:33 PM	00:10.89 U' B2 U' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' R' F2 L' D' R2 D U2 L B D' U'
304	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:53 PM	00:15.30 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 F R2 U R B D2 L B2 L F2 U
303	Jun 23, 2014 5:05:30 PM	00:13.12 B2 D R2 D L2 D U B2 F2 R2 F2 R' F U' B2 R2 F' L D2 L D'
302	Jun 23, 2014 5:04:58 PM	00:15.92 U B2 U F2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 B' L D2 L U' R' L B' F R' U2
301	Jun 23, 2014 5:03:40 PM	00:09.84 U2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' B R' B' U L D2 L
300	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:50 PM	00:10.97 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 B' D' U B R2 B2 D2 R B2 L' U2
299	Jun 23, 2014 2:20:24 PM	00:14.93 B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D' U F L' B2 F' R2 D L' U'
298	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:58 PM	00:12.88 D2 B2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' L B2 R' D B2 R' L' B L' U2
297	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:35 PM	00:12.65 L2 D U2 B2 L2 U' L2 D L2 U' L' B' U2 F2 D' R' L2 B' L' U2
296	Jun 23, 2014 2:19:09 PM	00:11.62 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D F2 L2 D' L2 U' B R2 D B2 R U B L F R2
295	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:39 PM	00:13.69 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 L U2 B' U' F2 R' B2 F U
294	Jun 23, 2014 2:18:06 PM	00:13.89 D2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 F U2 R' B' R2 F2 L B U2 F2
293	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:31 PM	00:09.44 B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 U' R2 F' R D' R2 L2 F2 D L F D' L'
292	Jun 23, 2014 2:17:10 PM	00:11.66 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 B' D L' D2 F' R' F2 D U2 R'
291	Jun 23, 2014 2:16:48 PM	00:12.93 U L2 U' L2 U L2 F2 U' B' U' L2 U2 L' U' F2 L F R
290	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:58 PM	00:12.96 L2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 R F R D L U F2 L' U F' U2
289	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:33 PM	00:13.70 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' F U' R U' F2 U2 R2 D L D' U2
288	Jun 23, 2014 2:15:05 PM	00:14.87 L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 U L D' F' U' L' B2 L D' L' D' U2
287	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:38 PM	00:17.23 U' L2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R' F L' B' D B2 U2 R' U F U2
286	Jun 23, 2014 2:14:14 PM	00:12.37 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F' R' D F2 U B' U R' B' F' D2
285	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:49 PM	00:12.26 D L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 F2 U2 B' L' U2 R D' L F2 L U' R'
284	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:25 PM	00:11.70 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 R' L2 B' L' D2 L U B' L' D'
283	Jun 23, 2014 2:13:04 PM	00:11.69 R2 F2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L' D2 B U' R2 F R L2 B2 R' U'
282	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:40 PM	00:12.23 F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 L F' U R2 D' B2 D2 R B
281	Jun 23, 2014 2:12:16 PM	00:14.01 U L2 B2 R2 U F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 B U2 L' U' B F2 D2 F U R2 U'
280	Jun 23, 2014 2:11:10 PM	00:14.05 B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 U F2 R' L' F R' F R2 F' D R2
279	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:44 PM	00:13.89 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D U F' D2 B' L D2 R' D2
278	Jun 23, 2014 2:10:19 PM	00:14.65 D2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D R D' U2 B' U' B' R2 U R' D'
277	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:37 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' B2 D F2 D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' F2 U F' R2 D2 L' U' R D'
276	Jun 23, 2014 2:09:16 PM	00:11.01 F2 U2 B2 D R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F R' B D2 U R2 B L F R
275	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:49 PM	00:14.06 B2 D' L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 D' R' B F' R2 F2 R' D2 R' B R D2
274	Jun 23, 2014 2:08:23 PM	00:12.77 L2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' F' R B2 D2 B' D' R D L D2 U2
273	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:53 PM	00:13.93 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' R F U2 L2 B' F' D2 L' U' L2 D2
272	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:28 PM	00:14.77 D R2 D' F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 F2 U L' F U B R U R2 F2 R L U2
271	Jun 23, 2014 2:07:03 PM	00:15.43 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R U2 B U' F2 R' L2 B2 U
270	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:36 PM	00:14.85 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 U B2 U' R' U' F D' F2 R' D U' L B2
269	Jun 23, 2014 2:06:14 PM	00:13.50 B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U2 R' D' F U' B U2 R2 B' L F2 L'
268	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:54 PM	00:11.59 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R D B' R2 F' D U' B D2 L D'
267	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:31 PM	00:11.94 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 R2 U' L' U F L B' R' D' F D B2 D2
266	Jun 23, 2014 2:05:09 PM	00:11.15 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L B' R' L2 B' D' F D' L2 B2
265	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:46 PM	00:10.46 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 U2 L2 U B' F2 R L' F' R U' L D F' U'
264	Jun 23, 2014 2:04:23 PM	00:13.63 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R' F L' B U' B F' D R'
263	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:59 PM	00:12.80 F2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' L2 F R' L2 U L U F L B L'
262	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:38 PM	00:11.15 D R2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B' L' B2 R F L2 B R D' B2 L2
261	Jun 23, 2014 2:03:14 PM	00:11.50 D' B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 U L2 U R' U2 F' D R U2 F' R2 U L
260	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:54 PM	00:11.91 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U B R' F' D B R' L2 D2 R'
259	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:35 PM	00:10.39 F2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D U L U' F' L' U' B' F' L2 F2 U
258	Jun 23, 2014 2:02:15 PM	00:11.69 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U B' D2 R U F' R2 U' L' B R D2
257	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:30 PM	00:12.06 R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L D L2 D2 L D' U' B' L' D2 U2
256	Jun 23, 2014 2:00:06 PM	00:12.63 D' L2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D R U2 F L' D' B' U2 R L' F' U
255	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:45 PM	00:11.64 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 D2 R B U2 B R2 D' U2 L B R U2
254	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:22 PM	00:12.69 D B2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U' L2 U2 R' L' U B L2 U' B' U L' U
253	Jun 23, 2014 1:59:00 PM	00:11.71 R2 L2 U' F2 D2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R B2 U R B' L' U2 F D2 R U2
252	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:37 PM	00:11.42 U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B2 L2 B' F D L' U2 F D'
251	Jun 23, 2014 1:58:13 PM	00:12.00 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R' B R2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 R L D2
250	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:28 PM	00:14.88 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 B' U L2 F D2 B L F2 R D U'
249	Jun 23, 2014 1:57:01 PM	00:12.92 D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U L2 B' D2 U' L F2 R F L U2 B' D
248	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:40 PM	00:12.81 D2 L2 F2 U L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L D' U B' L U R L2 U' R' U2
247	Jun 23, 2014 1:56:16 PM	00:14.16 D R2 U F2 D' R2 D L2 U2 R2 U B' D R D' L' U B U B2 L U'
246	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:49 PM	00:18.67 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R D L' D' F R2 B D2 L' B' U2
245	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:29 PM	00:10.39 R2 B2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D U' F2 R' U' B' U' R D2 B' D' F L' U2
244	Jun 23, 2014 1:55:07 PM	00:12.25 D' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 U F2 U' B' R' B R U' R' U' R2 B2
243	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:46 PM	00:10.30 F2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D R' U F' U2 L U2 B' L U2 B U'
242	Jun 23, 2014 1:54:26 PM	00:10.94 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U R' B' U F' L' U2 R L2 F2
241	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:50 PM	00:09.40 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 F2 D L2 U R' U2 R2 U' B2 L B U B R2
240	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:30 PM	00:12.69 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F' R' U2 L' D' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' U
239	Jun 23, 2014 1:53:05 PM	00:12.91 D2 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U B2 L2 B' R2 L U2 F' U L F2 R2 L' U
238	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:39 PM	00:14.34 L2 D' L2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L B R' D2 L' D' U' F U F' L2
237	Jun 23, 2014 1:52:18 PM	00:10.66 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 L B D2 U' R' L' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 U
236	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:54 PM	00:10.07 L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U R2 F U' L2 B R' D2 U L D2 R' D'
235	Jun 23, 2014 1:51:33 PM	00:10.65 F2 U F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F2 U' B L2 B' R' B' L F2 D'
234	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:30 PM	00:13.64 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 U R2 F D' B' R D' B2 L D' B L2
233	Jun 23, 2014 1:50:08 PM	00:12.96 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 L2 F' R2 L' D2 B2 D2 U' B F' D2 L'
232	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:45 PM	00:11.65 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 F L' D2 F U F' L' D R B' U
231	Jun 23, 2014 1:49:23 PM	00:12.14 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 U R B D2 L' F2 U B F' L2 B2 U'
230	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:59 PM	00:12.92 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 R' D B' D' B' U F2 U' R F
229	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:35 PM	00:14.85 U2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L' F L' F' R2 U2 L' D F' L2 D2
228	Jun 23, 2014 1:48:06 PM	00:13.50 D F2 D2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L' F R D R2 B' F2 D' R B2 U2
227	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:43 PM	00:12.71 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L D L' F2 L' U F' D F' U'
226	Jun 23, 2014 1:47:13 PM	00:09.25 D L2 U R2 F2 U R2 L2 D2 U' B U R2 F' U2 L2 U R' L2 B2 L U'
225	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:49 PM	00:13.50 B2 D L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U2 F L' D B' R' U' B L' D' U2 F
224	Jun 23, 2014 1:46:22 PM	00:17.32 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 R' D F' L' B' R' U' B2 F D' U2
223	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:57 PM	00:13.86 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D' U' F D2 F2 R U2 L' F' R L' U'
222	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:34 PM	00:11.90 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D2 F2 D R L2
221	Jun 23, 2014 1:45:14 PM	00:10.85 U R2 D R2 B2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U B' D R2 F R2 L F L2 F2 D
220	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:50 PM	00:15.31 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 D B' R F' L2 U R2 L B2 U' L'
219	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:29 PM	00:10.45 R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 D B U' R D U' R B' D2 L B2 D
218	Jun 23, 2014 1:44:09 PM	00:11.37 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L D2 B D' R2 B F' D' F2 R D
217	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:44 PM	00:14.00 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D L' U' R' B' U' B2 D2 U'
216	Jun 23, 2014 1:43:23 PM	00:11.22 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L R2 D2 F' L2 B2 U2 B D L U2
215	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:58 PM	00:14.92 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' U' L2 D' B2 R B2 F U2 L U2
214	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:37 PM	00:11.77 F2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' U R2 U2 F L F D2 B' U2 F D2 F' R2 D'
213	Jun 23, 2014 1:42:13 PM	00:12.73 R2 D L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 D' U2 R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L B' R L' D U
212	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:48 PM	00:14.41 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 D L B' R D2 R B2 D' R'
211	Jun 23, 2014 1:41:13 PM	00:09.72 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 U2 R F R U F' R' B D L'
210	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:54 PM	00:10.49 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B L D2 U R' B' F U2
209	Jun 23, 2014 1:40:32 PM	00:12.27 F2 D' U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L D2 U2 B2 R F R B' D2 L' U2
208	Jun 23, 2014 1:39:20 PM	00:11.50 D B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D U B2 U' L2 B L' U' L2 D R2 U2 R F' U'
207	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:57 PM	00:14.49 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 L' B' F2 L' D' L' B2 U L' U'
206	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:33 PM	00:13.75 L2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' R D2 U' R' D R' D F L D
205	Jun 23, 2014 1:38:08 PM	00:14.08 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 D2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L U' R B2 L B' F R' B2 U
204	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:48 PM	00:12.07 D' F2 D F2 U F2 D F2 D' B2 D R B2 U B U2 F' D F U R'
203	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:24 PM	00:14.29 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 R' F' U' B D F' L' D R2
202	Jun 23, 2014 1:37:01 PM	00:13.51 R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 U' L2 D2 L2 B R' U R2 F' R B2 L' U2 B' U2
201	Jun 23, 2014 1:36:39 PM	00:13.30 R2 F2 R2 D' U' B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R B' U2 F R' L2 B' L' D L2 D
200	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:57 PM	00:10.16 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 F' U' F2 R B U' F2 R B' D'
199	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:37 PM	00:12.04 U L2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 R2 B L2 U2 R2 F R U' R' L U'
198	Jun 23, 2014 12:48:14 PM	00:13.73 D B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U R2 D B2 L' B L2 F' R' F2 R D F2 U2
197	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:46 PM	00:13.49 U' B2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 U' B2 R' U' B' L U B' D F R2 L U
196	Jun 23, 2014 12:47:27 PM	00:10.59 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U2 B R D U' B2 D2 R U B' D
195	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:54 PM	00:09.10 D2 U B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L F R2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 B' U'
194	Jun 23, 2014 12:46:01 PM	00:13.47 U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' U2 B R2 D' R D2
193	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:33 PM	00:14.79 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 R' D2 L' B' L' D U' B R' F' U2
192	Jun 23, 2014 12:45:10 PM	00:12.25 L2 D F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D R D2 U' B2 F R' D' U'
191	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:44 PM	00:14.70 D R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 U2 L' D2 F' D B' U B2 U2 B D
190	Jun 23, 2014 12:44:22 PM	00:12.74 F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F' D U' R B D' R L' B' F
189	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:59 PM	00:13.93 D B2 U' F2 U F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 L F D' U L' D2 R B R2 B2 U'
188	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:32 PM	00:12.73 R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 D B2 U B2 L F' L2 U B D' F2 U R U'
187	Jun 23, 2014 12:43:06 PM	00:17.36 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' U' R' B' R U2 F' R2 F2 D' R2 L'
186	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:44 PM	00:10.83 B2 U F2 U L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 R' U R L B' F' D2 R' D2 F D2
185	Jun 23, 2014 12:42:20 PM	00:13.48 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 D' F R D2 B2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2
184	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:49 PM	00:17.96 B2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 U2 B2 D2 L' D' R' L2 B' L U2 L2 B L D
183	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:25 PM	00:13.48 U R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U R B2 D' B L2 U2 L B2 F2 D'
182	Jun 23, 2014 12:41:00 PM	00:12.23 B2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 U B' R F L D' L2 U2 R' F' L
181	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:35 PM	00:13.63 F2 U' F2 D U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D L F L' D' F D2 B R' L2 D U'
180	Jun 23, 2014 12:40:07 PM	00:17.44 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 D' F R D2 B2 R' F' L' U B2 U2
179	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:46 PM	00:11.42 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R D' L U2 R2 D' R2 F U B D'
178	Jun 23, 2014 12:39:11 PM	00:14.38 R2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 U' F2 R2 U' B' U2 L F2 R' U B R F L'
177	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:34 PM	00:12.85 U B2 D' B2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 L2 U2 L' D' B L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 F U'
176	Jun 23, 2014 12:38:12 PM	00:11.25 B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 D L' B' F2 D2 U' L' B F' L2 F
175	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:50 PM	00:12.26 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B R' D' F' R2 L' D2 F' L2 D' U
174	Jun 23, 2014 12:37:27 PM	00:12.97 D B2 U R2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' R2 B' U' B' L U2 L B' F2 U2
173	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:59 PM	00:17.57 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D' F2 L F2 R D' L' D B2 R2 B L U'
172	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:34 PM	00:14.90 B2 U' B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U B' F L' U' R' F' U L' B2
171	Jun 23, 2014 12:36:05 PM	00:11.76 D' R2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 L2 F2 L' D' B F U R' D L2 D' R2
170	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:43 PM	00:11.71 U B2 U R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U R2 U B' R D B L U' R2 D2 B D U'
169	Jun 23, 2014 12:35:21 PM	00:11.96 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D L2 D' B' U F2 D2 B U R U L D' U2
168	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:55 PM	00:14.08 U R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R' U B' F U' L2 D2 L' B' F2 L2
167	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:34 PM	00:12.64 F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R2 F' L2 F R B' L' F2 U F' L' U2
166	Jun 23, 2014 12:34:13 PM	00:12.08 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 L B' L2 D' B2 D2 B L' B2 F' U2
165	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:49 PM	00:13.62 D' F2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 D' B' D2 R2 B' R' F2 L2 B' L D' U2
164	Jun 23, 2014 12:33:26 PM	00:13.94 B2 D' R2 L2 B2 U B2 D F2 D' F' U2 B' R2 F' R U L' B F'
163	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:58 PM	00:11.81 F2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L' F' D2 R2 L U2 F U' R' B'
162	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:34 PM	00:11.90 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R2 D F D2 R2 U L' F2 D2 B' F R' D'
161	Jun 23, 2014 12:32:12 PM	00:11.79 F2 U R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 L' B' U2 B L F' D2 U' B U'
160	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:48 PM	00:12.35 U' R2 D' B2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R' B' L' F R' U' R L F' R U
159	Jun 23, 2014 12:31:26 PM	00:13.51 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U2 F U' L U B2 R' B R2 L2 D' U'
158	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:54 PM	00:21.50 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2 L' F' U' F U R2 D' R' U'
157	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:27 PM	00:15.53 R2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F U' R2 L' B' F R D R' F
156	Jun 23, 2014 12:30:05 PM	00:13.27 L2 B2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' U2 F2 L' D' R F U2 L U B D' B2 U
155	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:43 PM	00:11.29 B2 L2 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 L' F' R2 F R' D2 L2 F' D R
154	Jun 23, 2014 12:29:23 PM	00:11.87 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' L U2 L B2 D L B' F' D
153	Jun 23, 2014 12:27:08 PM	00:13.74 B2 D B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L D2 F' D' U2 R' L2 B D' B2
152	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:47 PM	00:11.31 D R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F' D U2 R B L2 D L' U2 B'
151	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:26 PM	00:12.01 B2 R2 U' L2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L' B2 L F' D2 B2 R' D' L2 F
150	Jun 23, 2014 12:26:02 PM	00:13.62 F2 D' R2 D2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' R2 L2 U L U B R' F'
149	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:41 PM	00:12.00 B2 L2 U R2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R' F U' B' L2 D B2 F2 L' F2 U2
148	Jun 23, 2014 12:25:14 PM	00:12.63 U' B2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 B2 R' L U' R U2 B' R2 F U B D'
147	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:51 PM	00:10.71 D F2 D U B2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L2 B D B' R' D2 B2 D2 F' U2
146	Jun 23, 2014 12:24:19 PM	00:09.61 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L' B2 F2 D L U' F' R D' R U'
145	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:58 PM	00:11.37 D' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D B' R L' U2 F R U F2 D B' U'
144	Jun 23, 2014 12:23:24 PM	00:11.73 R2 F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B L2 D U' R B F' U' L U2
143	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:59 PM	00:12.69 F2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' B2 D B2 L B D R B' U R2 D U2 R' U'
142	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:36 PM	00:13.17 D' B2 R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' F2 R2 D' U2 L' B2 L' F2
141	Jun 23, 2014 12:22:12 PM	00:14.50 D B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F L B2 R2 D2 R' F L' U2 L' D2
140	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:50 PM	00:14.08 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 U F2 U F2 L2 B' L' D2 R2 U' R F' U B2 D' U
139	Jun 23, 2014 12:21:16 PM	00:12.95 U F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B L' U' F' D B' D' R' B2 D U
138	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:58 PM	00:12.50 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 R2 U F D L' B' L' D2 L F R L2 D
137	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:36 PM	00:12.32 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L' D' F2 U2 L F' D2 L2 U' L D
136	Jun 23, 2014 12:19:13 PM	00:12.07 D' U B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R' D U2 F' D R' B' L' D' U'
135	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:48 PM	00:12.81 B2 D L2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2 U2 B' L' F2 R2 L2 F' U2 B' R2 U
134	Jun 23, 2014 12:18:24 PM	00:12.67 U' B2 U L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U2 R B' D' U2 B L' D U'
133	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:57 PM	00:13.66 F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L R2 F' R U L' B D' U2 R' U'
132	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:36 PM	00:12.26 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 L' R2 D2 L F' L F2 R B'
131	Jun 23, 2014 12:17:12 PM	00:15.01 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' U L' D' U2 F' L' D R2 U'
130	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:51 PM	00:12.27 D' B2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 L' D L B R L F' L2 U' R2 B'
129	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:30 PM	00:11.59 B2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 F L B2 D2 R L2 B' D R L' D2
128	Jun 23, 2014 12:16:04 PM	00:15.15 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' R' U R2 D' U B R2 D2 U'
127	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:39 PM	00:14.57 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U' L F R' U L' F U B2 L' B2 D'
126	Jun 23, 2014 12:15:19 PM	00:11.19 R2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R' D' L2 U2 F D' R U' L2 D' U'
125	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:52 PM	00:13.85 F2 D2 U L2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 D' L2 B L F2 L D' F R2 B2 D L' D2
124	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:28 PM	00:14.61 D F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U L2 U' F2 L D U2 B F2 L2 U' B U B'
123	Jun 23, 2014 12:14:05 PM	00:11.86 L2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B2 R2 D B U R' D2 L B2 F D U R D
122	Jun 23, 2014 12:13:43 PM	00:10.88 D' R2 L2 U L2 U B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B' L D F2 U2 B U L F R2 U2
121	Jun 23, 2014 12:12:25 PM	00:12.80 U B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' R2 B D F' R B' R2 D' R2 U2 R'
120	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:57 PM	00:12.79 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U B' U2 L' D B' D2 U' L F' R U2
119	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:37 PM	00:11.74 L2 F2 D R2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R B' F U' R B U2 R L' D2
118	Jun 23, 2014 12:11:13 PM	00:14.03 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D B2 U F2 R F' U' L2 F U' B' L D B' D
117	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:49 PM	00:13.75 D L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L' F' R2 F' D B F L2 U F2
116	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:29 PM	00:11.63 L2 F2 D2 U F2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' U' L' B2 R F' U' B U2 R' U2
115	Jun 23, 2014 12:10:06 PM	00:11.43 F2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D U' R' U' F2 U' L' B2 U2 F' U2
114	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:46 PM	00:10.28 L2 U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 L F D2 F U' L' D' F' U2 L U'
113	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:25 PM	00:10.93 D' L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 B L2 U R' B2 U2 R' D L' F'
112	Jun 23, 2014 12:09:00 PM	00:12.78 D2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 F2 R F L' D U B' D' F2 D L2 U
111	Jun 23, 2014 12:08:38 PM	00:13.39 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L' F2 R' F R' L2 U' L2 F' D' U'
110	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:55 PM	00:13.02 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 B2 L F R2 D' L' B' L2 U B' D' U'
109	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:35 PM	00:11.67 L2 D F2 U2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 B F2 U' B U2 B F' L' U L
108	Jun 23, 2014 12:07:04 PM	00:18.49 L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 D2 L' B' R D' L F2 R' L U' F
107	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:38 PM	00:14.94 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 U' R' D B' F2 D2 R F R2 D' F' D2
106	Jun 23, 2014 12:06:09 PM	00:12.86 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 D B2 U R' U R' B2 U2 B' D F' L
105	Jun 23, 2014 12:05:47 PM	00:14.86 D L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 U R' F2 L2 D' L F L D' B' U2
104	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:56 PM	00:12.47 F2 D R2 U F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U' F' U R2 B2 R' B D' L' B2 L' U2
103	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:29 PM	00:14.73 U F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 D2 B R U R D B2 U2 F' L F
102	Jun 23, 2014 12:04:04 PM	00:10.18 U L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F' U L F D L2 D' B2 L U
101	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:42 PM	00:10.95 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 D B2 D U' F2 R' B' U' F' L' F2 R2 L U' L U
100	Jun 23, 2014 12:03:07 PM	00:15.41 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 R2 L2 D B R2 B2 D U2 L D2 R D U
99	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:45 PM	00:12.96 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 F D' L' U' B' D'
98	Jun 23, 2014 12:02:18 PM	00:14.51 L2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B' R U L2 F' R2 B2 R2 L' D2 U
97	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:55 PM	00:11.31 R2 L2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' D2 U' R' L2 B' D' F2 R2 U2
96	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:32 PM	00:12.35 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 B' U2 F' D' R U2 B2 D' R2 L
95	Jun 23, 2014 12:01:13 PM	00:10.67 U' F2 U2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U B U' L' B' R2 D2 U' F L' B2 U
94	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:52 PM	00:12.37 D' R2 U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R F2 D' L2 F R' U B2 D' R' U2
93	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:30 PM	00:12.88 B2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 D U' F' L2 U' L2 D2 U' R B D2 F U'
92	Jun 23, 2014 12:00:05 PM	00:14.35 B2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B U' L D B R' F2 D2 U
91	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:53 AM	00:15.48 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L B2 F' U R' F2 U2 B' R2 F2
90	Jun 23, 2014 11:58:20 AM	00:13.64 L2 U' L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' L U' B' F R B R' F' L2
89	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:58 AM	00:13.41 B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 U' F L' F L2 F2 R2 U R2 B' R' D
88	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:35 AM	00:11.68 B2 D R2 D' L2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L B' L' F2 L' U2 R B F' D
87	Jun 23, 2014 11:57:08 AM	00:14.76	+2	U F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D' F L B2 D2 L' F R2 F2 D' R' U'
86	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:44 AM	00:12.36 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U' F' U B' D' R2 D L B' L2 F' U'
85	Jun 23, 2014 11:56:14 AM	00:09.86 U2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' L R2 U2 L D' B D' B D
84	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:52 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 R F' R2 U F L2 U2 B' D
83	Jun 23, 2014 11:55:24 AM	00:13.27 L2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 B2 U' F' D2 R' D' U B
82	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:42 AM	00:16.18 F2 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U B2 L' U2 F' R' D' B2 D2 U' L' D' R'
81	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:22 AM	00:10.66 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R' B' R2 U F D' L' D2 B L' U'
80	Jun 23, 2014 11:54:00 AM	00:10.84 D' R2 D' R2 B2 D' U2 B2 U L2 B2 R' D2 L2 F R B' U B R2 F' U2
79	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:38 AM	00:12.58 U R2 B2 D R2 D U B2 R2 D2 U2 R' F L B2 F U2 F L2 U L2
78	Jun 23, 2014 11:53:12 AM	00:11.19 R2 U2 L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U B F2 U2 R' U2 B' D' L' U2
77	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:50 AM	00:13.23 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R' F' D' L' D2 B2 D2 R' L2
76	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:29 AM	00:10.18 U' R2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F2 U' B' L' F R' D2 F L' U' L F' D
75	Jun 23, 2014 11:52:10 AM	00:10.37 U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' U' L2 B2 R F' U2 L B L' D B U2
74	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:49 AM	00:12.24 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 L2 F' D R' L D F2 R B2 R' B
73	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:27 AM	00:13.41 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 D2 F2 L D F2 R' D F D2 B' U' F'
72	Jun 23, 2014 11:51:06 AM	00:11.86 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U R' D R2 D B' U2 R2 B2 D2
71	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:42 AM	00:11.65 D' L2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U R' L2 D2 B' D F' U' R D' F2
70	Jun 23, 2014 11:50:19 AM	00:13.38 L2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U' R' F' D' R2 L B2 D2 L' B' D2
69	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:57 AM	00:12.92 D' R2 L2 D R2 U L2 U' L2 F2 D2 F U R2 B2 R B' F R' L' F U2
68	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:36 AM	00:11.72 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 F' D' R' F' U B R2
67	Jun 23, 2014 11:49:14 AM	00:12.30 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D2 U B2 D B2 F2 R' B' U' R' F' R' F U R' U
66	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:54 AM	00:12.09 L2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B L' B2 F' R2 F R L U' L2
65	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:30 AM	00:10.69 D' F2 U R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B' D2 L B U2 F2 R B2 R2 D2
64	Jun 23, 2014 11:48:09 AM	00:12.33 D B2 L2 D B2 D R2 U L2 D F2 L' D' B' D F2 R2 U' F' R' F U2
63	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:43 AM	00:13.77 R2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 U2 L B' D' B F R' U2 B D2 B2 U'
62	Jun 23, 2014 11:47:19 AM	00:13.07 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 L' B U' R2 L2 U' L' B2 L
61	Jun 23, 2014 11:46:50 AM	00:13.08 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F R' U' R2 L' B R' U B2 L2 U'
60	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:41 AM	00:10.61 B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 R U' B U2 B' L' D' U L2 B
59	Jun 23, 2014 11:30:13 AM	00:12.91 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' U' B R2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U
58	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:48 AM	00:15.75 F2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 B R U B L' B' R D U B' D2
57	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:24 AM	00:13.93 D' R2 F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 U F' U' R L F' U R2 U' B2 U R2
56	Jun 23, 2014 11:29:01 AM	00:10.01 B2 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 F' L U B2 U' R' B L' B R'
55	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:37 AM	00:15.17 D R2 D F2 R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F2 L U' B L2 U B U' R U2
54	Jun 23, 2014 11:28:03 AM	00:13.08 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 U2 F U B L' U' B' L' B D2 B' U'
53	Jun 23, 2014 11:27:38 AM	00:13.76 L2 U B2 U' F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 B L D' B R2 D' L2 B F2 D U2
52	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:50 AM	00:18.21 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 U2 F2 R D' L' U2 L2 B U' F U R
51	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:28 AM	00:14.73 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 U R2 D' F D F2 D2 B U2 R' B' R'
50	Jun 23, 2014 11:26:08 AM	00:11.25 U L2 U B2 D' F2 D F2 U R2 D' F R L2 D' R2 L' B' F2 R L2 U2
49	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:42 AM	00:14.74 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U2 F' U L D2 B U' L' B2 R' L2
48	Jun 23, 2014 11:25:05 AM	00:14.74 R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 L2 U L2 U B' L D2 L' B' F' R2 L2 D2 B2 U'
47	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:38 AM	00:14.70 B2 F2 D F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L' U' B R' L' B D' U' L F' U
46	Jun 23, 2014 11:24:15 AM	00:10.43 F2 U2 L2 D F2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 D' R' L' F' U B2 R D R2 B2 R'
45	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:43 AM	00:17.06 B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L' B L2 B L D L' B L D2 U'
44	Jun 23, 2014 11:23:19 AM	00:11.35 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R L2 U' B' F2 L2 D U2 R F2 U
43	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:51 AM	00:11.59 D B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B' U2 L2 B' U L F2 R' D B L
42	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:25 AM	00:14.87 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 D U2 B2 U2 L2 B' R F' D2 R2 L' F R2 D' L' U
41	Jun 23, 2014 11:22:01 AM	00:14.28 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 D F' R2 B' U B2 L' F L' U2 F U2
40	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:42 AM	00:11.05 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' R L D F' U L2 F' U'
39	Jun 23, 2014 11:21:21 AM	00:10.89 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R' D' R' L B' U R F' R D2 U'
38	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:55 AM	00:13.61 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R U R L2 F' D2 U' B D U2
37	Jun 23, 2014 11:20:00 AM	00:17.65 B2 D2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' R2 F' L U' L B2 R B' F2 L D2 U2
36	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:37 AM	00:13.47 F2 D B2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 D B2 U B L D R' D2 F D' L' F' L2 D'
35	Jun 23, 2014 11:19:16 AM	00:11.31 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 L2 F L' D' R F' D2 B L2 F2 D' U'
34	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:40 AM	00:09.09 F2 R2 D U2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 R' U2 F' D' B F' U' L B2 D L' D'
33	Jun 23, 2014 11:18:16 AM	00:11.42 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D' U' L2 D' L2 B' D' U F L' B' R' B' F' L' U2
32	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:54 AM	00:11.15 D' B2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B' R2 U' R' B2 R' D L2 B U
31	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:32 AM	00:12.46 D' L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L F2 U' B' L B U F U' R D2
30	Jun 23, 2014 11:17:04 AM	00:13.54 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F U B' R' U' R' B2 D' L D2
29	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:40 AM	00:12.43 U R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D B2 L2 D2 F' D' B' L D2 B2 L2 D' U2
28	Jun 23, 2014 11:16:19 AM	00:13.07 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L B F2 L B F D U R2 D' U'
27	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:52 AM	00:12.86 R2 L2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 D U' F2 R' B' R D2 U2 B' D' R2 F R' U'
26	Jun 23, 2014 11:15:15 AM	00:09.65 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U L' B2 D L B R2 L' U' F R F
25	Jun 23, 2014 11:14:54 AM	00:11.04 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F2 D2 F2 D F' D B R2 U
24	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:27 AM	00:15.19 D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 F' R B L' F R' D B F2 U
23	Jun 23, 2014 11:13:03 AM	00:12.65 U2 L2 D B2 D L2 F2 U R2 U2 B2 L U2 B' D2 R F U' L2 D' U2 R2
22	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:42 AM	00:11.17 U2 R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 F L B D' B' U2 R' F L U' R
21	Jun 23, 2014 11:12:14 AM	00:14.31 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U F2 D' B2 D2 L F R2 L' B' D2 F' R' F D' U2
20	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:42 AM	00:15.66 D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 D' L2 U' L' D2 B U F R' B' F' L F U2
19	Jun 23, 2014 11:11:19 AM	00:14.09 B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 U L' R2 U' B L' B2 D R2 L B
18	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:58 AM	00:10.63 L2 D F2 L2 D2 U R2 D' L2 F2 L U2 R D B' F L U2 F R2
17	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:23 AM	00:14.50 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U2 R2 D L2 F2 R' L' B U' R2 F' L2 U R L'
16	Jun 23, 2014 11:10:02 AM	00:11.73 L2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D' F R' D U F2 R' U' F R D'
15	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:41 AM	00:11.67 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R F D L' B U B F2 D' F D'
14	Jun 23, 2014 11:09:21 AM	00:11.58 R2 U F2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 L D' F2 R2 D2 F' L' D' R F'
13	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:57 AM	00:11.31 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D L' R2 D' U2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R
12	Jun 23, 2014 11:08:22 AM	00:14.80 B2 D' F2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 R B2 F' U2 F R2 U B' U' F
11	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:55 AM	00:13.19 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R L U' R U2 F' D2 L B' F'
10	Jun 23, 2014 11:07:30 AM	00:14.43 D U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U' L U B' D' U2 L2 D2 L' B R2
9	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:58 AM	00:09.44 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 U' R B2 L' U F L2 D2 R' F' U2 L2
8	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:34 AM	00:12.88 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F U2 R D L2 F U B2 U L2 U
7	Jun 23, 2014 11:06:10 AM	00:14.57 L2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' D L2 B F R B D U B' U'
6	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:47 AM	00:13.75 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 D B2 D' R' B' L' D B' L2 D' B2 R
5	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:21 AM	00:11.31 U' F2 D L2 D' U2 B2 U' B2 R2 B L' D2 F L2 F' U' R' F'
4	Jun 23, 2014 11:05:00 AM	00:12.17 D2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 D L2 B2 D' F' D' L' B' U F R2 F D' F D'
3	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:38 AM	00:11.68 R2 D' R2 U' R2 L2 D' U L2 U2 B' D' F L' U R' B' D' B D U'
2	Jun 23, 2014 11:04:01 AM	00:09.62 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L D F' L' D U B F2 L' F' D
1	Jun 23, 2014 11:03:37 AM	00:11.70 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D B2 D L B U2 F' R2 D F L D2 L U2


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Sep 21, 2014)

I know this is a bit late, but I think I am going to accept this challenge. 

At the moment, I am a CFOP cuber who is within a hair's width of sub-20. I can sub-20 on averages of 12 and really anything up to about 20 solves, but my global average still falls 
long of the 20 second barrier, most of the time by less than 1 second.

I will aim to do this in 30 days, meaning I will need to do 333.3... solves per day. If we say that every 7 days, I will have 5 school days and 2 weekend days, that means that over each set of 7 days, I will need to do 2,333.3... solves in that time. This equates to ~259(260) solves on a school day and 518.6...(519) solves on weekend days.

As far as targets as concerned, I will of course always be pushing for the sub-20 global average, but I also hope to polish off the rest of OLL and seriously revise my knowledge of the cases I already know. I feel that my PLL recog and execution speeds will need improving also. I will be aiming for a breakdown of roughly:

Cross: 3-4 sec,
Cross + F2L: 11-12,
OLL: 3 sec,
PLL: 3 sec,
Total: 16-18 sec


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 24, 2015)

Day 1



Spoiler



16.23, 15.97, 13.94, 14.98, 17.26, 13.39, 15.42, 15.55, 11.91, 15.99, 15.32, 15.86, 12.30, 15.94, 13.10, 14.07, 14.91, 15.18, 15.76, 26.76, 15.20, 11.06, 16.60, 12.66, 16.23, 15.15, 17.98, 12.88, 15.14, 16.34, 19.96, 14.50, 15.00, 16.22, 15.27, 21.02, 15.98, 15.38, 25.85, 14.67, 13.95, 15.22, 13.91, 19.62, 11.85, 13.16, 15.40, 17.50, 15.12, 13.68, 13.47, 14.32, 15.96, 15.66, 13.87, 11.58, 14.44, 13.75, 12.85, 13.49, 14.06, 14.23, 23.10, 14.20, 14.06, 12.88, 15.30, 19.32, 15.97, 15.55, 14.14, 16.09, 15.87, 14.75, 14.46, 21.37, 17.07, 14.20, 13.00, 18.25, 13.86, 12.64, 12.94, 18.20, 14.22, 12.75, 19.03, 12.28, 14.35, 15.64, 12.96, 12.30, 12.63, 11.83, 20.61, 7.72, 12.71, 16.51, 13.04, 16.65



100/10000

Avg: 15.00


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 28, 2015)

Pyraminx

Day 1

300/10000

33 solves behind.



Spoiler: times



5.32, 5.68, 5.11, 5.11, 6.39, 5.92, 4.07, 9.90, 5.83, 4.76, 5.48, 5.48, 4.28, 6.05, 3.65, 5.09, 5.92, 7.98, 4.81, 5.34, 7.18, 4.86, 4.10, 5.33, 6.97, 5.93, 4.04, 5.21, 4.30, 6.43, 4.83, 6.08, 8.76, 8.01, 3.64, 4.58, 7.74, 5.32, 5.18, 6.02, 6.01, 4.16, 4.76, 5.53, 6.20, 4.61, 4.68, 5.74, 5.32, 14.08, 7.43, 4.90, 5.41, 4.89, 6.05, 4.81, 3.46, 5.71, 3.18, 5.52, 4.79, 5.18, 4.98, 5.08, 4.23, 4.71, 5.82, 4.87, 5.80, 11.54, 20.72, 6.39, 3.57, 4.49, 4.93, 3.62, 4.76, 4.78, 6.11, 4.14, 6.92, 5.30, 3.83, 4.81, 6.83, 6.35, 5.59, 4.39, 4.50, 8.20, 5.26, 4.11, 6.41, 5.63, 3.60, 5.27, 4.48, 3.37, 6.48, 4.77, 4.64, 7.10, 8.82, 5.53, 3.56, 10.79, 8.07, 3.38, 2.97, 3.53, 5.38, 5.64, 5.36, 11.38, 8.90, 5.95, 9.38, 3.26, 5.73, 4.64, 4.94, 6.54, 7.03, 6.17, 5.05, 4.18, 4.76, 5.95, 5.98, 7.29, 4.40, 5.27, 5.92, 7.14, 5.99, 10.59, 6.73, 6.28, 5.39, 6.26, 5.46, 6.16, 7.26, 3.59, 5.48, 4.25, 8.37, 4.83, 6.19, 3.89, 7.11, 6.64, 4.67, 5.46, 4.72, 5.36, 5.29, 4.88, 6.54, 5.66, 8.56, 5.80, 5.17, 6.95, 5.52, 2.94, 5.23, 4.67, 5.87, 6.52, 13.53, 4.79, 6.35, 5.24, 6.28, 3.55, 3.54, 6.03, 6.37, 4.42, 5.27, 4.65, 4.34, 7.74, 5.78, 5.81, 3.60, 4.62, 3.84, 4.59, 4.88, 8.43, 4.72, 7.14, 5.71, 6.22, 5.25, 6.65, 6.23, 6.23, 6.20, 4.29, 9.78, 8.88, 4.20, 6.68, 5.66, 8.77, 6.85, 4.89, 6.68, 4.65, 6.10, 5.05, 4.53, 6.52, 4.67, 4.31, 5.94, 4.86, 7.20, 5.33, 4.10, 6.35, 7.60, 4.76, 9.03, 5.50, 3.52, 4.46, 5.01, 7.06, 4.06, 4.85, 5.88, 7.32, 4.34, 6.07, 5.18, 6.59, 4.95, 5.42, 4.67, 6.08, 5.81, 7.08, 8.26, 6.56, 5.68, 5.63, 6.67, 6.92, 6.35, 3.72, 5.31, 5.51, 5.47, 7.60, 3.88, 5.47, 6.11, 5.58, 3.50, 5.82, 19.02, 8.46, 5.93, 5.11, 5.37, 5.86, 7.83, 3.11, 5.75, 5.80, 5.49, 5.72, 3.23, 5.56, 7.05, 6.83, 5.05, 5.75, 4.46, 6.86, 5.50, 4.73, 6.28, 6.20, 4.70, 5.57, 6.18, 7.55, 4.45, 5.59, 4.90, 4.33, 6.16, 5.40, 4.52, 4.44







Spoiler: PBs at the Start



These are all really old. I'm nowhere near this fast anymore.
single: 1.622
mean of 3: 3.052
average of 5: 3.416
average of 12: 3.80
average of 50: 4.353
average of 100: 4.578
average of 1000: 5.005





Spoiler: First day starting statistics (to compare to the last day's statistics)



best time: 2.94
worst time: 20.72

current mo3: 4.79 (σ = 0.53)
best mo3: 3.29 (σ = 0.29)

current avg5: 4.79 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 4.10 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 5.19 (σ = 0.68)
best avg12: 4.68 (σ = 0.72)

current avg50: 5.63 (σ = 0.90)
best avg50: 5.11 (σ = 0.85)

current avg100: 5.71 (σ = 1.02)
best avg100: 5.37 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 5.60 (σ = 1.09)
session mean: 5.80


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 29, 2015)

Pyraminx

Day 2

650/10000 -- 17 solves behind



Spoiler: Times



5.32, 5.68, 5.11, 5.11, 6.39, 5.92, 4.07, 9.90, 5.83, 4.76, 5.48, 5.48, 4.28, 6.05, 3.65, 5.09, 5.92, 7.98, 4.81, 5.34, 7.18, 4.86, 4.10, 5.33, 6.97, 5.93, 4.04, 5.21, 4.30, 6.43, 4.83, 6.08, 8.76, 8.01, 3.64, 4.58, 7.74, 5.32, 5.18, 6.02, 6.01, 4.16, 4.76, 5.53, 6.20, 4.61, 4.68, 5.74, 5.32, 14.08, 7.43, 4.90, 5.41, 4.89, 6.05, 4.81, 3.46, 5.71, 3.18, 5.52, 4.79, 5.18, 4.98, 5.08, 4.23, 4.71, 5.82, 4.87, 5.80, 11.54, 20.72, 6.39, 3.57, 4.49, 4.93, 3.62, 4.76, 4.78, 6.11, 4.14, 6.92, 5.30, 3.83, 4.81, 6.83, 6.35, 5.59, 4.39, 4.50, 8.20, 5.26, 4.11, 6.41, 5.63, 3.60, 5.27, 4.48, 3.37, 6.48, 4.77, 4.64, 7.10, 8.82, 5.53, 3.56, 10.79, 8.07, 3.38, 2.97, 3.53, 5.38, 5.64, 5.36, 11.38, 8.90, 5.95, 9.38, 3.26, 5.73, 4.64, 4.94, 6.54, 7.03, 6.17, 5.05, 4.18, 4.76, 5.95, 5.98, 7.29, 4.40, 5.27, 5.92, 7.14, 5.99, 10.59, 6.73, 6.28, 5.39, 6.26, 5.46, 6.16, 7.26, 3.59, 5.48, 4.25, 8.37, 4.83, 6.19, 3.89, 7.11, 6.64, 4.67, 5.46, 4.72, 5.36, 5.29, 4.88, 6.54, 5.66, 8.56, 5.80, 5.17, 6.95, 5.52, 2.94, 5.23, 4.67, 5.87, 6.52, 13.53, 4.79, 6.35, 5.24, 6.28, 3.55, 3.54, 6.03, 6.37, 4.42, 5.27, 4.65, 4.34, 7.74, 5.78, 5.81, 3.60, 4.62, 3.84, 4.59, 4.88, 8.43, 4.72, 7.14, 5.71, 6.22, 5.25, 6.65, 6.23, 6.23, 6.20, 4.29, 9.78, 8.88, 4.20, 6.68, 5.66, 8.77, 6.85, 4.89, 6.68, 4.65, 6.10, 5.05, 4.53, 6.52, 4.67, 4.31, 5.94, 4.86, 7.20, 5.33, 4.10, 6.35, 7.60, 4.76, 9.03, 5.50, 3.52, 4.46, 5.01, 7.06, 4.06, 4.85, 5.88, 7.32, 4.34, 6.07, 5.18, 6.59, 4.95, 5.42, 4.67, 6.08, 5.81, 7.08, 8.26, 6.56, 5.68, 5.63, 6.67, 6.92, 6.35, 3.72, 5.31, 5.51, 5.47, 7.60, 3.88, 5.47, 6.11, 5.58, 3.50, 5.82, 19.02, 8.46, 5.93, 5.11, 5.37, 5.86, 7.83, 3.11, 5.75, 5.80, 5.49, 5.72, 3.23, 5.56, 7.05, 6.83, 5.05, 5.75, 4.46, 6.86, 5.50, 4.73, 6.28, 6.20, 4.70, 5.57, 6.18, 7.55, 4.45, 5.59, 4.90, 4.33, 6.16, 5.40, 4.52, 4.44,

6.38, 4.13, 5.06, 3.83, 4.91, 8.63, 4.78, 5.11, 4.43, 5.36, 5.32, 4.91, 4.80, 4.26, 4.67, 3.89, 5.05, 4.60, 3.93, 4.97, 3.75, 6.46, 5.83, 4.40, 5.48, 5.99, 3.62, 4.12, 3.09, 3.95, 2.85, 3.24, 3.93, 4.80, 5.12, 5.59, 6.28, 5.48, 4.46, 7.11, 6.17, 6.56, 3.99, 6.95, 3.80, 3.81, 4.28, 6.33, 4.46, 4.07, 6.37, 5.42, 4.88, 4.83, 6.65, 7.23, 4.31, 4.05, 6.10, 7.56, 6.71, 3.89, 4.70, 4.35, 5.57, 6.31, 4.07, 2.26, 6.07, 6.28, 4.69, 5.44, 4.34, 4.38, 5.95, 4.80, 7.43, 3.90, 3.80, 5.39, 3.83, 5.75, 3.02, 5.09, 4.94, 5.16, 5.20, 4.64, 4.88, 3.05, 9.15, 5.65, 3.72, 5.05, 3.68, 4.13, 5.27, 5.75, 5.77, 6.62, 5.54, 6.37, 5.79, 5.73, 4.23, 6.09, 4.84, 5.41, 6.74, 4.01, 5.62, 5.92, 4.70, 7.81, 4.38, 3.42, 4.14, 4.14, 5.71, 7.02, 5.36, 4.22, 3.32, 5.32, 6.64, 5.35, 5.03, 5.05, 4.58, 5.13, 4.55, 5.57, 6.12, 4.45, 4.61, 6.47, 4.96, 3.23, 3.53, 4.73, 6.04, 5.60, 6.75, 4.89, 5.44, 4.98, 4.60, 5.35, 5.11, 5.40, 4.98, 5.91, 4.33, 3.63, 7.60, 5.35, 6.56, 4.74, 4.69, 3.08, 4.44, 5.66, 4.05, 5.59, 8.98, 3.67, 5.78, 5.56, 7.20, 6.13, 5.69, 4.05, 5.42, 4.53, 4.22, 5.35, 7.06, 4.41, 7.48, 3.88, 5.01, 6.41, 4.77, 6.13, 5.95, 5.08, 5.96, 4.92, 3.45, 6.09, 6.87, 4.50, 5.68, 4.42, 5.65, 3.21, 4.65, 7.53, 4.47, 6.04, 9.21, 6.11, 5.48, 6.23, 4.34, 5.30, 4.62, 5.62, 13.73, 5.60, 4.23, 5.51, 2.64, 5.05, 5.02, 3.83, 6.88, 6.14, 4.86, 6.63, 7.06, 7.44, 4.52, 5.45, 4.62, 6.30, 4.73, 4.58, 6.90, 4.40, 4.43, 7.29, 4.57, 3.93, 6.59, 5.60, 6.19, 4.56, 6.22, 5.25, 4.49, 7.53, 4.61, 4.86, 4.80, 4.03, 6.09, 4.83, 4.63, 6.42, 5.02, 5.92, 11.08, 5.28, 4.50, 4.68, 6.27, 7.78, 4.88, 5.32, 4.83, 9.70, 4.22, 9.17, 5.91, 8.12, 4.86, 5.96, 6.08, 5.47, 4.72, 5.24, 7.28, 3.23, 4.53, 3.69, 5.96, 5.13, 5.53, 4.22, 4.23, 3.15, 7.20, 2.79, 5.03, 5.02, 4.67, 4.27, 5.01, 5.83, 3.80, 4.03, 3.83, 4.42, 7.36, 5.23, 5.99, 3.66, 3.38, 4.58, 4.07, 5.22, 5.53, 5.78, 6.97, 2.92, 5.91, 3.54, 5.08, 4.04, 5.71, 5.95, 5.15, 5.64, 4.03, 8.01, 10.01, 6.94, 4.35, 5.44, 4.40, 5.26, 4.06, 6.73, 5.33, 5.53, 5.90, 6.14, 6.53, 4.02, 5.06, 5.89, 3.35, 3.56, 5.30, 3.86, 3.80, 7.12, 7.48, 7.40, 4.56, 9.18, 4.52, 4.50, 5.19, 4.86, 5.35, 4.10, 4.44, 9.65,





Spoiler: stats



best time: 2.26
best mo3: 3.29 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 3.42 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 4.18 (σ = 0.78)
best avg50: 4.83 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 4.94 (σ = 0.91)
best avg500: 5.33 (σ = 0.99)

session avg: 5.38 (σ = 1.02)
session mean: 5.52


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 30, 2015)

Pyraminx

Day 3

700/10000 -- 300 solves behind (I only did 50 today)



Spoiler: times



5.32, 5.68, 5.11, 5.11, 6.39, 5.92, 4.07, 9.90, 5.83, 4.76, 5.48, 5.48, 4.28, 6.05, 3.65, 5.09, 5.92, 7.98, 4.81, 5.34, 7.18, 4.86, 4.10, 5.33, 6.97, 5.93, 4.04, 5.21, 4.30, 6.43, 4.83, 6.08, 8.76, 8.01, 3.64, 4.58, 7.74, 5.32, 5.18, 6.02, 6.01, 4.16, 4.76, 5.53, 6.20, 4.61, 4.68, 5.74, 5.32, 14.08, 7.43, 4.90, 5.41, 4.89, 6.05, 4.81, 3.46, 5.71, 3.18, 5.52, 4.79, 5.18, 4.98, 5.08, 4.23, 4.71, 5.82, 4.87, 5.80, 11.54, 20.72, 6.39, 3.57, 4.49, 4.93, 3.62, 4.76, 4.78, 6.11, 4.14, 6.92, 5.30, 3.83, 4.81, 6.83, 6.35, 5.59, 4.39, 4.50, 8.20, 5.26, 4.11, 6.41, 5.63, 3.60, 5.27, 4.48, 3.37, 6.48, 4.77, 4.64, 7.10, 8.82, 5.53, 3.56, 10.79, 8.07, 3.38, 2.97, 3.53, 5.38, 5.64, 5.36, 11.38, 8.90, 5.95, 9.38, 3.26, 5.73, 4.64, 4.94, 6.54, 7.03, 6.17, 5.05, 4.18, 4.76, 5.95, 5.98, 7.29, 4.40, 5.27, 5.92, 7.14, 5.99, 10.59, 6.73, 6.28, 5.39, 6.26, 5.46, 6.16, 7.26, 3.59, 5.48, 4.25, 8.37, 4.83, 6.19, 3.89, 7.11, 6.64, 4.67, 5.46, 4.72, 5.36, 5.29, 4.88, 6.54, 5.66, 8.56, 5.80, 5.17, 6.95, 5.52, 2.94, 5.23, 4.67, 5.87, 6.52, 13.53, 4.79, 6.35, 5.24, 6.28, 3.55, 3.54, 6.03, 6.37, 4.42, 5.27, 4.65, 4.34, 7.74, 5.78, 5.81, 3.60, 4.62, 3.84, 4.59, 4.88, 8.43, 4.72, 7.14, 5.71, 6.22, 5.25, 6.65, 6.23, 6.23, 6.20, 4.29, 9.78, 8.88, 4.20, 6.68, 5.66, 8.77, 6.85, 4.89, 6.68, 4.65, 6.10, 5.05, 4.53, 6.52, 4.67, 4.31, 5.94, 4.86, 7.20, 5.33, 4.10, 6.35, 7.60, 4.76, 9.03, 5.50, 3.52, 4.46, 5.01, 7.06, 4.06, 4.85, 5.88, 7.32, 4.34, 6.07, 5.18, 6.59, 4.95, 5.42, 4.67, 6.08, 5.81, 7.08, 8.26, 6.56, 5.68, 5.63, 6.67, 6.92, 6.35, 3.72, 5.31, 5.51, 5.47, 7.60, 3.88, 5.47, 6.11, 5.58, 3.50, 5.82, 19.02, 8.46, 5.93, 5.11, 5.37, 5.86, 7.83, 3.11, 5.75, 5.80, 5.49, 5.72, 3.23, 5.56, 7.05, 6.83, 5.05, 5.75, 4.46, 6.86, 5.50, 4.73, 6.28, 6.20, 4.70, 5.57, 6.18, 7.55, 4.45, 5.59, 4.90, 4.33, 6.16, 5.40, 4.52, 4.44, 6.38, 4.13, 5.06, 3.83, 4.91, 8.63, 4.78, 5.11, 4.43, 5.36, 5.32, 4.91, 4.80, 4.26, 4.67, 3.89, 5.05, 4.60, 3.93, 4.97, 3.75, 6.46, 5.83, 4.40, 5.48, 5.99, 3.62, 4.12, 3.09, 3.95, 2.85, 3.24, 3.93, 4.80, 5.12, 5.59, 6.28, 5.48, 4.46, 7.11, 6.17, 6.56, 3.99, 6.95, 3.80, 3.81, 4.28, 6.33, 4.46, 4.07, 6.37, 5.42, 4.88, 4.83, 6.65, 7.23, 4.31, 4.05, 6.10, 7.56, 6.71, 3.89, 4.70, 4.35, 5.57, 6.31, 4.07, 2.26, 6.07, 6.28, 4.69, 5.44, 4.34, 4.38, 5.95, 4.80, 7.43, 3.90, 3.80, 5.39, 3.83, 5.75, 3.02, 5.09, 4.94, 5.16, 5.20, 4.64, 4.88, 3.05, 9.15, 5.65, 3.72, 5.05, 3.68, 4.13, 5.27, 5.75, 5.77, 6.62, 5.54, 6.37, 5.79, 5.73, 4.23, 6.09, 4.84, 5.41, 6.74, 4.01, 5.62, 5.92, 4.70, 7.81, 4.38, 3.42, 4.14, 4.14, 5.71, 7.02, 5.36, 4.22, 3.32, 5.32, 6.64, 5.35, 5.03, 5.05, 4.58, 5.13, 4.55, 5.57, 6.12, 4.45, 4.61, 6.47, 4.96, 3.23, 3.53, 4.73, 6.04, 5.60, 6.75, 4.89, 5.44, 4.98, 4.60, 5.35, 5.11, 5.40, 4.98, 5.91, 4.33, 3.63, 7.60, 5.35, 6.56, 4.74, 4.69, 3.08, 4.44, 5.66, 4.05, 5.59, 8.98, 3.67, 5.78, 5.56, 7.20, 6.13, 5.69, 4.05, 5.42, 4.53, 4.22, 5.35, 7.06, 4.41, 7.48, 3.88, 5.01, 6.41, 4.77, 6.13, 5.95, 5.08, 5.96, 4.92, 3.45, 6.09, 6.87, 4.50, 5.68, 4.42, 5.65, 3.21, 4.65, 7.53, 4.47, 6.04, 9.21, 6.11, 5.48, 6.23, 4.34, 5.30, 4.62, 5.62, 13.73, 5.60, 4.23, 5.51, 2.64, 5.05, 5.02, 3.83, 6.88, 6.14, 4.86, 6.63, 7.06, 7.44, 4.52, 5.45, 4.62, 6.30, 4.73, 4.58, 6.90, 4.40, 4.43, 7.29, 4.57, 3.93, 6.59, 5.60, 6.19, 4.56, 6.22, 5.25, 4.49, 7.53, 4.61, 4.86, 4.80, 4.03, 6.09, 4.83, 4.63, 6.42, 5.02, 5.92, 11.08, 5.28, 4.50, 4.68, 6.27, 7.78, 4.88, 5.32, 4.83, 9.70, 4.22, 9.17, 5.91, 8.12, 4.86, 5.96, 6.08, 5.47, 4.72, 5.24, 7.28, 3.23, 4.53, 3.69, 5.96, 5.13, 5.53, 4.22, 4.23, 3.15, 7.20, 2.79, 5.03, 5.02, 4.67, 4.27, 5.01, 5.83, 3.80, 4.03, 3.83, 4.42, 7.36, 5.23, 5.99, 3.66, 3.38, 4.58, 4.07, 5.22, 5.53, 5.78, 6.97, 2.92, 5.91, 3.54, 5.08, 4.04, 5.71, 5.95, 5.15, 5.64, 4.03, 8.01, 10.01, 6.94, 4.35, 5.44, 4.40, 5.26, 4.06, 6.73, 5.33, 5.53, 5.90, 6.14, 6.53, 4.02, 5.06, 5.89, 3.35, 3.56, 5.30, 3.86, 3.80, 7.12, 7.48, 7.40, 4.56, 9.18, 4.52, 4.50, 5.19, 4.86, 5.35, 4.10, 4.44, 9.65, 6.48, 6.55, 12.66, 4.99, 10.02, 4.53, 3.37, 9.03, 5.83, 4.97, 5.58, 5.11, 5.35, 4.29, 5.93, 5.91, 4.26, 9.05, 6.10, 6.48, 3.46, 5.15, 3.75, 5.91, 4.94, 3.52, 3.68, 4.01, 3.36, 4.41, 5.51, 4.94, 5.33, 7.08, 3.44, 5.08, 5.65, 6.53, 5.88, 4.37, 5.23, 6.37, 5.38, 5.71, 6.60, 4.41, 6.25, 4.28, 5.74, 5.56





Spoiler: stats



best time: 2.26
worst time: 20.72
best mo3: 3.29 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 3.42 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 4.18 (σ = 0.78)
best avg50: 4.83 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 4.94 (σ = 0.91)
best avg500: 5.31 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 5.38 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 5.53


----------



## pedrinroque (Apr 1, 2015)

I started this, not exactly this, in 9 march at brazilian forum
my goal is do 15k until my next competition that will be in may
since this dat I did 5k, but my cube broke in the middle of this month so I lost too many time....
I have 9 days until finish the last 5k is it possible?! I will try

5k


Spoiler



11.57, 10.81, 11.91, 11.29, 10.15, 10.63, 9.10, 8.98, 11.66, 14.90, 9.03, 10.47, 8.46, 8.83, 9.07, 9.90, 11.22, 9.04, 9.21, 8.36, 10.87, 11.57, 10.14, 11.84, 10.41, 7.96, 10.72, 10.81, 6.90, 11.12, 9.34, 9.44, 9.07, 10.85, 8.99, 11.91, 8.73, 12.82, 9.86, 9.60, 9.22, 8.41, 9.66, 10.07, 10.18, 10.31, 10.31, 12.63, 9.97, 11.43, 9.40, 10.04, 9.85, 10.51, 9.61, 8.26, 9.61, 9.55, 10.28, 11.50, 10.99, 8.33, 10.17, 8.67, 9.34, 8.99, 11.77, 9.23, 10.22, 8.68, 9.49, 8.84, 8.41, 9.82, 10.27, 9.97, 12.79, 8.76, 10.75, 12.04, 9.72, 8.26, 9.24, 9.72, 10.86, 8.93, 9.91, 10.77, 10.33, 12.08, 8.77, 7.60, 9.78, 12.66, 10.39, 10.66, 9.74, 9.36, 12.04, 9.48, 10.21, 9.34, 7.16, 9.05, 8.87, 8.82, 9.76, 8.23, 10.34, 12.20, 12.84, 12.67, 8.14, 9.60, 8.51, 8.54, 7.89, 10.84, 15.89, 8.61, 10.13, 10.28, 12.66, 6.79, 10.01, 8.62, 10.61, 9.33, 9.06, 9.64, 10.64, 7.65, 10.59, 10.46, 10.10, 9.76, 9.50, 8.46, 9.70, 9.74, 9.13, 7.70, 10.79, 10.33, 10.28, 9.81, 9.19, 10.71, 11.88, 9.48, 9.49, 11.65, 8.09, 10.69, 8.33, 9.86, 7.64, 9.05, 8.64, 9.09, 8.77, 8.73, 9.52, 9.36, 7.92, 10.21, 8.60, 9.87, 9.06, 9.40, 9.90, 9.84, 8.80, 10.42, 8.86, 9.50, 9.87, 8.05, 8.63, 9.76, 9.46, 9.64, 10.07, 7.76, 7.22, 8.48, 10.10, 8.21, 8.95, 10.13, 11.48, 10.10, 14.73, 11.82, 10.13, 8.89, 12.25, 10.92, 7.59, 9.51, 9.43, 10.09, 8.04, 10.71, 9.23, 9.38, 9.43, 9.79, 7.30, 9.56, 11.76, 7.31, 9.54, 9.92, 11.74, 10.65, 8.95, 10.89, 8.76, 10.35, 9.51, 11.77, 8.06, 9.57, 10.82, 9.89, 8.19, 8.81, 10.15, 12.18, 9.48, 10.86, 11.46, 9.81, 9.32, 8.68, 11.02, 8.55, 10.28, 8.70, 8.34, 9.02, 12.34, 8.24, 9.78, 11.50, 8.90, 10.56, 9.81, 10.72,8.52, 8.14, 7.84, 10.16, 8.95, 9.11, 9.57, 12.07, 8.95, 10.02, 8.74, 11.03, 10.88, 11.90, 10.59, 8.19, 10.04, 10.75, 10.41, 11.09, 7.80, 8.80, 10.59, 11.38, 9.47, 10.35, 8.79, 12.33, 10.81, 8.62, 10.53, 9.96, 7.33, 9.29, 9.64, 7.75, 9.95, 9.56, 10.25, 8.42, 8.26, 11.08, 10.90, 8.76, 9.33, 13.62, 10.27, 7.72, 10.26, 13.49, 10.94, 10.66, 8.92, 9.77, 11.91, 10.44, 11.02, 9.98, 10.99, 11.72, 12.17, 9.20, 10.20, 11.27, 10.84, 9.59, 6.78, 7.97, 9.90, 9.39, 12.30, 10.15, 11.59, 9.03, 10.51, 10.01, 9.97, 10.05, 7.83, 8.74, 8.72, 9.82, 10.29, 9.90, 12.04, 8.68, 10.43, 8.38, 10.10, 9.78, 9.06, 9.55, 11.69, 9.93, 8.71, 8.47, 7.80, 8.78, 9.76, 10.43, 7.35, 7.00, 10.89, 7.91, 9.28, 9.53, 9.50, 11.48, 7.69, 8.19, 10.29, 8.19, 9.28, 12.24, 14.23, 9.94, 12.36, 9.26, 11.97, 9.91, 8.83, 8.15, 8.42, 11.92, 8.27, 8.26, 8.82, 9.76, 8.13, 9.47, 10.52, 9.48, 11.07, 7.40, 8.98, 10.10, 8.66, 9.82, 8.87, 11.50, 10.22, 12.46, 8.18, 9.19, 7.95, 8.11, 7.35, 7.00, 9.23, 8.52, 7.80, 8.25, 9.44, 9.12, 8.94, 8.98, 9.06, 8.06, 11.45, 12.01, 7.56, 10.56, 8.85, 8.29, 10.92, 12.92, 9.05, 11.32, 8.43, 7.76, 9.21, 9.08, 7.82, 9.67, 9.16, 8.77, 8.01, 9.45, 8.36, 8.49, 8.46, 10.05, 9.84, 9.77, 13.03, 8.79, 9.32, 11.56, 9.99, 10.55, 8.43, 7.08, 10.16, 8.99, 6.96, 9.62, 10.69, 9.68, 10.88, 8.18,10.61, 8.09, 8.76, 8.57, 8.34, 8.26, 10.03, 8.63, 11.84, 10.08, 9.11, 11.04, 9.00, 10.29, 9.25, 10.68, 10.25, 9.73, 10.47, 11.37, 12.40, 9.32, 9.00, 10.10, 9.55, 11.88, 8.85, 10.71, 11.96, 8.67, 9.63, 9.30, 10.11, 9.81, 9.35, 9.43, 13.71, 9.10, 9.79, 9.93, 10.54, 9.41, 9.29, 8.05, 8.76, 8.60, 9.94, 10.65, 9.39, 8.44, 8.33, 8.79, 7.01, 7.99, 8.32, 9.25, 11.63, 9.36, 9.18, 9.89, 11.05, 8.18, 8.89, 9.31, 9.47, 10.72, 12.01, 12.32, 10.52, 10.15, 11.80, 10.16, 8.32, 10.27, 8.58, 9.05, 9.06, 9.71, 16.20, 10.20, 9.00, 9.49, 9.68, 8.37, 7.83, 13.44, 9.19, 8.54, 9.24, 9.32, 10.00, 10.02, 8.33, 10.54, 9.15, 9.16, 10.17, 10.89, 8.36, 12.37, 9.73, 7.66, 9.20, 8.41, 9.48, 8.08, 8.46, 9.68, 8.08, 8.41, 8.61, 9.97, 9.44, 11.33, 9.05, 11.15, 11.03, 9.66, 8.07, 9.23, 9.14, 8.46, 9.61, 9.40, 10.69, 7.82, 6.70, 8.17, 9.46, 8.31, 8.94, 9.94, 12.15, 8.91, 9.97, 8.21, 8.60, 8.78, 9.34, 9.66, 8.44, 7.74, 9.02, 7.66, 10.80, 9.95, 9.18, 9.84, 7.70, 9.42, 8.13, 8.96, 10.41, 8.56, 11.30, 9.56, 8.38, 9.28, 12.77, 9.48, 9.22, 11.60, 9.77, 12.41, 9.17, 10.51, 11.22, 11.18, 9.05, 10.12, 8.31, 11.03, 8.60, 8.49, 10.62, 10.34, 8.90, 9.21, 7.97, 9.29, 6.58, 9.89, 8.16, 9.27, 9.74, 8.24, 9.14, 8.59, 9.93, 8.11, 8.78, 6.47, 8.72, 10.39, 9.12, 8.72, 9.69, 8.68, 12.41, 8.95, 11.24, 8.60, 8.87, 8.34, 9.42, 7.46, 8.90, 9.47, 10.14, 9.05, 9.08, 8.84, 7.36, 11.89, 9.53, 10.67, 9.14, 12.19, 10.04, 8.25, 9.82, 9.14, 8.31, 8.78, 10.84, 8.23, 8.77, 8.23, 8.50, 10.47, 9.10, 9.56, 9.24, 9.09, 9.95, 9.65, 9.40, 8.32, 8.74, 8.10, 9.79, 7.72, 11.26, 9.27, 8.89, 11.46, 9.98, 9.20, 11.78, 8.38,7.77, 9.47, 13.47, 8.95, 9.06, 7.18, 10.17, 9.65, 9.36, 11.45, 7.86, 11.59, 8.50, 9.16, 11.55, 10.18, 8.36, 6.67, 9.91, 9.09, 7.40, 7.99, 8.43, 8.57, 9.21, 11.44, 8.70, 9.65, 8.72, 9.85, 10.72, 7.98, 7.85, 7.65, 9.33, 8.01, 8.48, 8.92, 11.19, 9.35, 8.52, 8.72, 9.25, 8.72, 10.36, 8.37, 10.24, 8.88, 11.01, 8.23, 8.62, 11.15, 8.47, 9.58, 9.46, 9.68, 13.20, 11.39, 9.91, 10.29, 7.62, 8.87, 6.65, 11.32, 11.01, 7.23, 9.33, 10.42, 9.31, 9.93, 10.40, 8.97, 8.92, 9.33, 9.09, 9.45, 9.34, 9.29, 8.19, 10.04, 8.24, 8.07, 10.72, 12.08, 10.36, 10.01, 10.96, 10.66, 6.72, 9.59, 8.28, 10.35, 9.79, 13.20, 8.22, 8.84, 10.29, 8.03, 6.29, 7.81, 8.35, 11.00, 9.47, 9.03, 6.54, 8.53, 9.40, 8.80, 9.96, 7.76, 9.32, 8.96, 9.40, 8.53, 6.97, 8.77, 8.86, 7.22, 10.76, 8.99, 11.36, 7.75, 8.89, 9.88, 7.53, 8.70, 8.49, 9.64, 7.98, 8.92, 7.99, 8.95, 10.70, 8.38, 8.32, 10.44, 9.25, 10.25, 10.79, 9.44, 9.10, 10.03, 7.89, 10.02, 9.20, 7.43, 12.14, 8.88, 7.88, 8.89, 8.51, 8.93, 9.24, 9.01, 10.50, 8.49, 8.12, 8.17, 11.58, 9.56, 9.20, 10.13, 10.08, 10.77, 8.66, 8.36, 9.75, 9.51, 10.22, 8.98, 10.03, 9.30, 15.75, 9.61, 9.56, 8.63, 10.32, 8.97, 8.53, 10.48, 9.44, 11.32, 8.07, 9.09, 10.60, 8.55, 8.61, 9.78, 12.18, 10.37, 10.30, 10.72, 11.19, 10.45, 9.76, 9.22, 6.91, 7.92, 8.31, 9.29,9.93, 11.36, 9.63, 12.38, 8.80, 8.50, 10.14, 9.88, 9.93, 7.98, 6.73, 9.34, 7.39, 8.62, 9.80, 11.69, 10.30, 7.55, 9.68, 9.56, 9.30, 10.25, 8.89, 9.27, 13.17, 11.58, 9.35, 8.81, 9.88, 9.32, 9.19, 6.24, 9.71, 8.50, 9.90, 8.13, 9.80, 8.52, 7.85, 9.94, 8.34, 8.88, 8.85, 9.16, 10.66, 9.31, 8.15, 9.28, 9.43, 9.20, 9.39, 8.91, 9.57, 9.24, 9.61, 8.92, 7.49, 12.23, 10.01, 9.44, 8.58, 6.83, 9.30, 8.52, 9.07, 9.81, 11.11, 9.84, 9.61, 9.09, 8.43, 8.93, 6.96, 9.52, 8.10, 7.92, 8.74, 12.94, 9.34, 7.12, 7.51, 9.69, 7.32, 10.97, 7.56, 9.48, 10.23, 9.26, 9.32, 8.96, 10.38, 8.63, 8.75, 9.15, 9.36, 11.34, 9.28, 11.20, 9.11, 8.71, 8.17, 7.60, 9.61, 7.27, 9.29, 10.71, 10.40, 7.55, 9.13, 11.99, 10.02, 9.84, 11.30, 9.19, 8.25, 10.97, 7.83, 8.20, 10.64, 9.49, 8.67, 10.05, 8.63, 10.05, 8.05, 8.91, 8.50, 6.64, 9.92, 7.96, 8.92, 8.94, 8.87, 9.08, 8.28, 8.24, 10.21, 10.19, 9.14, 9.23, 8.45, 8.62, 8.83, 8.70, 8.71, 8.57, 9.45, 9.05, 8.63, 9.50, 8.43, 8.35, 8.57, 7.88, 9.27, 10.26, 10.95, 9.59, 7.35, 8.89, 10.17, 10.65, 9.08, 9.72, 9.77, 8.37, 10.98, 10.05, 10.19, 10.03, 8.52, 9.30, 8.91, 14.42, 8.97, 8.87, 9.35, 9.35, 8.58, 6.26, 10.31, 9.28, 9.76, 6.75, 9.35, 9.25, 10.78, 8.65, 9.46, 10.78, 8.03, 9.12, 10.34, 11.44, 8.64, 9.95, 7.72, 7.96, 9.43, 8.93,10.37, 10.23, 10.06, 8.49, 9.02, 8.95, 9.85, 14.06, 7.68, 8.68, 8.53, 8.36, 8.50, 13.34, 8.29, 9.17, 9.01, 9.97, 8.89, 11.85, 8.39, 8.27, 7.89, 9.85, 10.03, 9.65, 12.76, 10.17, 7.90, 8.87, 9.31, 8.61, 8.43, 8.21, 10.72, 13.08, 8.34, 8.22, 11.70, 9.99, 10.67, 7.98, 8.03, 9.25, 8.37, 8.40, 8.01, 8.65, 9.49, 10.17, 8.12, 8.10, 10.56, 10.56, 7.94, 9.96, 9.73, 8.74, 10.28, 8.70, 8.60, 8.82, 9.88, 8.49, 9.66, 8.11, 10.71, 8.95, 8.58, 13.77, 8.57, 7.17, 8.39, 9.30, 9.29, 8.02, 9.93, 9.16, 8.48, 8.54, 9.32, 10.23, 10.34, 9.09, 9.91, 8.93, 6.85, 9.82, 8.23, 9.13, 10.45, 8.29, 8.50, 9.20, 10.40, 9.51, 12.46, 12.92, 9.55, 8.25, 8.08, 8.91, 9.77, 9.04, 7.03, 10.85, 9.13, 8.99, 9.83, 8.11, 9.31, 7.74, 9.01, 7.66, 7.11, 8.11, 7.78, 9.60, 6.75, 7.40, 7.84, 9.66, 9.93, 9.91, 8.85, 10.98, 7.71+, 11.16, 9.85, 8.10, 7.64, 8.74, 11.21, 9.82, 10.73, 10.67, 6.59, 13.18, 10.05, 9.34, 8.02, 9.19, 11.04, 10.37, 10.09, 10.88, 9.51, 12.33, 11.59, 8.94, 8.29, 8.91, 8.78, 9.55, 9.48, 8.70, 9.34, 8.96, 8.59, 9.49, 9.26, 9.63+, 9.48, 9.93, 10.02, 7.87, 8.99, 10.35, 12.08, 10.19, 9.85, 10.52, 7.65, 7.53, 12.53, 9.68, 11.20, 10.12, 9.03, 10.21, 9.26, 11.90, 12.38, 9.66, 9.10, 10.27, 10.65, 8.87, 8.05, 7.18, 8.41, 7.07, 11.24, 9.35, 8.76, 8.25, 8.77, 8.83, 8.38, 8.10,8.61, 8.57, 9.53, 11.24, 8.90, 7.21, 10.28, 10.24, 11.09, 9.03, 10.06, 11.37, 11.12, 9.04, 8.74, 8.59, 10.45, 10.79, 10.46, 10.30, 15.14, 9.56, 13.09, 12.85, 9.86, 8.87, 9.82, 9.23, 9.34, 10.09, 10.01, 9.75, 8.81, 8.99, 8.87, 7.44, 7.91, 9.26, 9.21, 8.55, 9.02, 9.86, 10.06, 17.24, 9.10, 11.48, 11.02, 9.45, 8.95, 10.72, 8.90, 9.60, 8.95, 7.86, 10.18, 8.58, 8.07, 7.52, 8.36, 10.46, 8.35, 12.86, 9.25, 8.59, 10.47, 7.19, 9.37, 8.91, 10.17, 8.41, 12.36, 8.33, 10.21, 11.70, 9.41, 10.14, 10.96, 9.64, 8.85, 10.90, 7.79, 8.06, 9.36, 10.46, 8.86, 9.31, 8.01, 11.18, 13.57, 10.10, 9.66, 9.61, 9.50, 9.65, 9.20, 7.69, 9.31, 10.52, 8.58, 8.95, 9.12, 8.82, 8.94, 9.74, 7.23, 8.60, 7.87, 10.78, 8.33, 7.64, 10.94, 7.89, 9.00, 9.20, 12.54, 7.50, 6.44, 7.73, 10.78, 7.85, 10.39, 8.66, 9.66, 8.32, 7.06, 9.38, 8.13, 8.04, 12.38, 9.31, 10.21, 7.69, 10.65, 10.06, 8.68, 11.64, 8.99, 7.63, 8.54, 8.65, 9.68, 9.55, 10.17, 10.01, 9.90, 8.02, 11.10, 9.12, 11.15, 12.33,11.27, 9.92, 8.18, 7.09, 9.38, 9.28, 8.20, 10.97, 8.84, 8.36, 8.86, 10.48, 7.35, 8.05, 10.16, 9.89, 9.08, 9.37, 8.49, 13.98, 7.62, 8.94, 10.12, 8.48, 10.16, 7.82, 10.07, 10.36, 9.46, 9.84, 8.46, 9.02, 9.04, 9.32, 8.39, 11.38, 9.31, 9.10, 7.30, 9.96, 7.79, 9.33, 9.46, 9.57, 12.30, 11.60, 10.70, 7.88, 11.59, 8.47, 8.41, 7.65, 9.45, 9.98, 9.52, 10.02, 9.30, 7.37, 9.02, 8.48, 10.90, 10.36, 9.62, 8.18, 9.75, 10.33, 9.07, 9.89, 10.33, 8.83, 10.26, 9.75, 8.64, 9.97, 9.48, 8.69, 9.06, 9.99, 10.09, 9.41, 8.33, 7.64, 9.43, 7.47, 8.66, 9.34, 9.20, 8.13, 8.26, 9.01, 8.11, 10.30, 9.90, 8.30, 9.10, 9.07, 7.41, 7.02, 9.06, 7.55, 9.40, 6.98, 8.96, 9.00, 8.07, 6.90, 7.42, 8.83, 9.47, 8.36, 7.02, 9.77, 9.35, 9.51, 9.67, 9.63, 9.32, 7.64, 7.08, 6.35, 9.82, 9.08, 8.57, 10.14, 9.11, 9.41, 9.31, 9.18, 9.82, 9.05, 8.10, 8.87, 8.47, 9.49, 8.32, 7.74, 9.14, 9.45, 12.78, 8.19, 9.87, 7.59, 9.21, 9.57, 7.49, 7.44, 8.70, 8.91, 9.76, 9.38,8.78, 9.32, 9.07, 12.23, 9.77, 11.08, 10.54, 11.19, 10.01, 9.77, 8.77, 9.88, 9.55, 8.52, 9.25, 10.25, 8.56, 10.07, 11.49, 8.82, 9.88, 10.70, 10.35, 12.31, 9.04, 9.23, 8.77, 7.20, 9.30, 8.87, 8.64, 10.25, 8.83, 9.49, 8.52, 9.50, 7.60, 9.36, 9.78, 8.20, 8.78, 8.82, 8.96, 7.85, 8.85, 8.33, 8.92, 7.59, 9.68, 10.90, 7.20, 8.34, 11.66, 8.08, 8.88, 8.77, 9.47, 10.05, 10.45, 8.73, 10.45, 8.61, 8.91, 7.54, 10.02, 9.45, 8.77, 9.52, 8.20, 8.87, 9.21, 9.37, 8.38, 9.48, 9.00, 8.74, 8.85, 10.28, 9.27, 7.55, 6.61, 8.88, 7.91, 9.94, 9.25, 10.51, 10.26, 8.46, 10.08, 10.52, 10.67, 7.74, 7.79, 9.06, 8.17, 8.76, 8.30, 7.88, 8.59, 12.01, 8.46, 9.65, 7.53, 9.53, 8.70, 8.26, 8.70, 8.72, 9.00, 10.14, 8.42, 14.77, 8.02, 7.17, 8.84, 11.46, 9.41, 7.89, 9.51, 8.86, 10.70, 8.29, 10.26, 8.44, 12.29, 9.53, 8.86, 7.38, 11.36, 8.10, 9.01, 11.61, 9.92, 11.44, 8.86, 7.67, 8.80, 8.10, 9.03, 8.82, 9.58, 9.84+, 8.01, 9.01, 9.84, 8.85, 8.93, 8.40, 8.22, 9.84, 8.41, 10.60, 9.16, 8.19, 8.59, 8.28, 9.22, 8.15, 8.74, 9.16, 10.73, 7.44, 10.45, 8.18, 8.46, 9.41, 9.27, 8.41, 8.42, 8.29, 9.46, 10.07, 8.22, 12.29, 9.50, 11.21, 10.59, 9.92, 9.69, 10.37, 8.89, 11.82, 7.06, 8.67, 9.94, 7.78, 6.79, 7.94, 7.37, 9.03, 7.40, 8.00, 8.64, 10.69, 9.28, 10.47, 8.78, 9.71, 10.55, 9.42,9.31, 11.34, 10.44, 8.08, 8.10, 8.26, 8.52, 8.89, 8.02, 10.73, 9.48, 9.08, 7.88, 8.89, 9.39, 11.43, 9.04, 7.92, 9.28, 8.25, 10.66, 8.22, 11.29, 10.75, 11.53, 9.27, 8.07, 10.56, 9.63, 10.84, 9.55, 13.69, 8.69, 7.28, 9.04, 9.15, 9.72, 9.22, 7.24, 9.20, 8.86, 9.51, 12.89, 11.99, 10.77, 8.80, 9.80, 9.62, 7.73, 6.60, 11.54, 11.12, 8.24, 8.40, 8.34, 8.56, 7.59, 11.58, 8.93, 8.46, 11.43, 7.68, 7.91, 7.38, 8.35, 10.32, 8.28, 9.61, 8.43, 10.83, 8.10, 9.47, 8.66, 9.32, 8.96, 9.45, 11.07, 7.77, 8.56, 9.04, 7.00, 7.06, 10.11, 8.68, 7.44, 8.54, 7.86, 8.90, 10.22, 13.32, 10.13, 10.15, 8.87, 7.89, 8.72, 7.90, 8.51, 6.84, 8.78, 7.67, 9.38, 11.91, 7.85, 9.44, 9.15, 9.36, 9.12, 8.61, 8.72, 9.12, 8.79, 7.98, 8.48, 10.01, 8.75, 7.71, 11.42, 12.66, 9.25, 8.71, 7.89, 8.39, 7.56, 9.54, 9.90, 8.85, 7.05, 7.40, 8.69, 7.82, 6.81, 8.60, 8.55, 8.60, 8.90, 8.33, 6.88, 7.58, 9.43, 8.28, 9.00, 8.72, 11.25, 11.13, 7.94, 10.33, 10.25, 8.56, 8.63, 8.72, 8.51, 9.12, 8.87, 7.70, 7.56, 6.77, 8.83, 11.34, 8.81, 8.75, 8.30, 11.17, 8.94, 8.32, 9.53, 9.68, 8.58, 10.09, 8.30, 10.04, 10.19, 10.80, 8.47, 6.56, 9.61, 8.95, 8.96, 8.33, 8.15, 8.31, 9.46, 9.27, 10.77, 8.72, 9.49, 9.82, 9.44, 9.41, 9.64, 9.49, 9.62, 7.42, 9.21, 10.36, 9.56, 8.73, 9.26, 8.98, 10.82, 9.43,10.26, 9.47, 8.50, 9.47, 9.71, 9.21, 13.09, 9.29, 10.72, 10.31, 8.48, 9.29, 10.19, 10.80, 7.64, 7.75, 10.16, 9.90, 11.55, 10.28, 6.75, 10.07, 9.51, 10.02, 10.49, 8.52, 10.44, 9.77, 5.84, 7.63, 7.72, 7.44, 8.68, 8.03, 8.90, 9.24, 9.88, 7.53, 10.48, 10.16, 11.26, 8.73, 8.41, 9.20, 7.56, 8.03, 8.16, 8.93, 6.23, 8.77, 9.12, 9.74, 8.47, 8.41, 11.50, 8.68, 8.09, 8.80, 8.30, 8.55, 8.59, 9.97, 10.36, 8.02, 8.67, 9.42, 8.76, 7.11, 6.80, 9.45, 7.58, 10.70, 8.43, 7.75, 8.74, 9.23, 8.05, 8.09, 9.53, 9.13, 10.44, 11.52, 7.68, 9.72, 9.16, 11.07, 9.49, 16.64, 8.64, 8.73, 6.54, 9.53, 8.36, 8.53, 10.04, 6.71, 11.32, 8.54, 8.76, 9.10, 10.81, 9.20, 12.73, 8.76, 8.75, 7.70, 9.16, 6.58, 11.38, 8.95, 11.02, 8.39, 8.27, 9.18, 8.24, 10.64, 7.57, 8.45, 8.55, 8.22, 9.74, 9.69, 7.83, 8.56, 8.82, 9.81, 7.94, 8.32, 8.04, 7.93, 9.46, 8.45, 8.50, 12.81, 7.93, 8.12, 9.74, 10.11, 10.10, 7.09, 8.08, 9.39, 8.18, 6.70, 6.86, 11.17, 11.29, 9.12, 9.19, 8.68, 7.77, 7.93, 11.92, 7.09, 8.69, 10.17, 8.90, 6.78, 9.08, 9.85, 8.19, 7.90, 7.61, 9.13, 12.29, 7.92, 10.10, 8.98, 7.77, 9.70, 8.92, 9.59, 9.49, 10.72, 8.45, 9.42, 7.72, 6.34, 9.33, 7.80, 9.04, 6.83, 8.62, 10.29, 8.20, 9.19, 8.93, 8.17, 8.74, 8.63, 8.76, 8.90, 9.70, 10.65, 9.22, 8.00, 7.14, 8.12, 7.92, 10.10,10.88, 9.14, 8.58, 8.83, 10.03, 11.88, 9.66, 11.68, 9.99, 14.75, 9.67, 9.69, 8.80, 9.67, 7.93, 9.32, 11.97, 10.03, 9.50, 10.59, 9.30, 9.49, 7.99, 9.11, 10.08, 9.31, 9.32, 8.61, 9.49, 7.97, 8.99, 9.92, 10.01, 7.69, 9.28, 14.22, 7.69, 7.67, 9.04, 9.25, 8.46, 10.86, 11.76, 8.80, 8.21, 8.48, 8.31, 8.23, 10.04, 8.82, 10.90, 9.51, 6.87, 8.36, 7.91, 8.02, 9.79, 7.55, 7.58, 7.96, 9.72, 8.57, 9.48, 7.58, 6.11, 8.42, 7.85, 9.50, 8.54, 7.49, 8.56, 8.11, 8.55, 8.88, 12.32+, 10.54, 9.99, 9.02, 9.76, 10.32, 9.28, 8.81, 9.28, 8.39, 8.59, 10.60, 10.32, 7.02, 8.65, 9.77, 7.78, 11.25, 9.88, 9.40, 9.26, 8.54, 8.06, 9.73, 8.96, 9.29, 9.15, 10.18, 8.10, 8.76, 8.91, 8.55, 8.04, 9.25, 9.42, 10.56, 7.99, 7.82, 8.85, 10.28, 9.63, 10.04, 12.17, 8.89, 8.72, 9.80, 10.70, 8.23, 8.04, 8.20, 9.26, 9.60, 7.94, 10.58, 7.06, 8.59, 11.11, 13.25, 9.15, 9.58, 7.82, 9.55, 7.04, 9.10, 8.00, 10.67, 8.78, 8.95, 8.71, 9.75, 10.94, 9.09, 8.63, 10.00, 8.92, 8.72, 12.03, 9.45, 11.54, 11.44, 9.69, 11.16, 9.78, 9.26, 10.01, 9.90, 9.28, 10.08, 8.20, 7.92, 9.14, 9.11, 10.68, 9.87, 8.97, 8.06, 8.04, 8.40, 6.60, 7.92, 10.02, 7.64, 9.46, 10.78, 9.08, 10.20, 9.08, 8.66, 11.08, 11.88, 10.50, 10.39, 8.88, 8.17, 9.56, 9.58, 9.39, 8.17, 8.89, 10.03, 10.09, 9.61, 10.68, 9.88, 8.16, 12.40,9.03, 9.54, 8.98, 10.26, 8.24, 9.62, 9.53, 9.34, 8.61, 8.14, 9.30, 9.49, 9.86, 11.32, 12.71, 9.98, 10.25, 15.06, 7.68, 10.06, 10.38, 10.87, 10.36, 9.72, 7.57, 7.51, 9.14, 11.42, 9.79, 7.77, 10.47, 9.06, 10.43, 8.02, 9.37, 9.48, 10.10, 10.04, 7.88, 10.69, 8.91, 10.30, 8.56, 9.62, 8.68, 10.08, 7.55, 7.78, 11.11, 11.12, 7.89, 8.84, 9.24, 8.95, 11.28, 10.62, 8.80, 7.83, 10.21, 10.74, 9.18, 9.50, 7.71, 10.67, 11.72, 9.04, 9.02, 11.63, 7.68, 11.71, 11.04, 9.57, 8.62, 9.13, 12.54, 8.31, 7.31, 12.86, 7.01, 10.98, 10.19, 8.48, 9.76, 13.83, 10.02, 12.12, 10.59, 9.36, 9.73, 10.66, 7.14, 8.22, 9.00, 8.26, 9.92, 8.43, 6.85, 13.82, 9.35, 9.35, 8.95, 11.92, 7.96, 9.04, 9.57, 7.77, 7.10, 8.64, 10.23, 11.41, 10.91, 11.28, 6.65, 8.45, 10.06, 9.02, 9.47, 13.19, 7.72, 9.99, 9.46, 8.66, 8.21, 10.09, 8.01, 7.80, 8.82, 9.12, 9.59, 8.33, 11.07, 9.08, 9.58, 10.24, 9.46, 10.18, 8.68, 8.60, 8.77, 9.55, 9.74, 8.77, 11.50, 8.21, 7.81, 8.20, 8.55, 11.01, 9.40, 9.96, 9.58, 8.38, 8.15, 17.08, 9.05, 8.03, 10.40, 9.96, 7.60, 9.03, 11.76, 9.52, 11.65, 9.66, 7.92, 8.08, 12.14, 8.35, 9.60, 9.00, 7.70, 8.05, 8.57, 10.65, 7.91, 9.17, 9.91, 9.85, 9.21, 9.46, 9.73, 9.76, 9.61, 9.66, 8.13, 8.93, 9.50, 8.59, 9.15, 10.95, 7.59, 9.24, 8.21, 9.14, 9.42, 10.70, 11.04, 9.90, 10.42, 12.11,11.22, 7.45, 8.06, 8.50, 8.07, 8.31, 11.74, 8.99, 8.43, 10.12, 9.58, 12.83, 10.11, 17.19, 8.91, 9.56, 8.80, 9.35, 8.48, 9.63, 10.73, 8.70, 8.87, 8.43, 9.14, 10.94, 11.27, 9.93, 8.08, 10.65, 9.77, 8.29, 8.82, 7.59, 7.84, 9.63, 10.38, 8.14, 8.39, 9.83, 9.63, 8.73, 8.59, 9.96, 7.87, 8.68, 9.29, 8.07, 9.23, 6.68, 10.04, 9.07, 10.37, 9.30, 10.95, 8.20, 10.02, 9.38, 11.69, 8.56, 9.86, 9.82, 9.01, 8.44, 9.48, 8.22, 11.46, 10.02, 9.59, 11.55, 8.38, 9.38, 9.71, 9.63, 8.56, 11.46, 11.53, 9.12, 9.19, 10.66, 11.55, 9.65, 8.53, 9.60, 8.13, 10.74, 9.49, 7.62, 11.67, 8.33, 9.38, 8.69, 8.10, 14.68, 8.96, 8.04, 9.82, 9.04, 9.18, 8.87, 12.79, 7.85, 10.68, 8.44, 8.54, 7.29, 8.31, 8.40, 7.73, 9.59, 10.79, 9.59, 10.43, 7.86, 7.26, 7.40, 9.40, 8.76, 8.40, 10.15, 9.77, 7.69, 11.78, 9.14, 9.19, 8.90, 7.16, 10.08, 8.19, 9.20, 10.50, 9.58, 9.12, 7.71, 8.36, 8.60, 8.73, 8.08, 10.71, 8.36, 9.25, 8.77, 9.40, 7.76, 9.77, 9.14, 8.38, 8.42, 14.22, 9.06, 8.36, 9.85, 10.02, 10.00, 8.01, 10.05, 7.54, 8.82, 8.89, 7.92, 8.35, 8.47, 8.50, 10.44, 8.83, 11.12, 9.54, 7.98, 12.61, 8.29, 8.65, 11.48, 8.97, 9.51, 8.31, 10.08, 10.31, 9.58, 8.90, 12.95, 9.87, 22.11, 11.37, 9.09, 10.02, 8.70, 8.61, 12.30, 8.21, 10.69, 8.98, 11.25, 9.47, 9.07, 9.74, 9.56, 8.99, 7.36, 9.04, 9.60,9.30, 9.27, 8.39, 10.84, 7.13, 10.08, 10.05, 10.98, 11.45, 8.65, 11.07, 9.26, 10.86, 8.88, 8.45, 7.75, 11.80, 10.57, 10.44, 10.33, 9.84, 9.74, 8.71, 10.67, 12.79, 8.63, 9.10, 9.74, 8.20, 10.06, 10.66, 12.00, 11.81, 8.49, 8.37, 12.26, 11.89, 10.64, 10.23, 8.24, 10.02, 9.50, 8.28, 8.36, 9.46, 10.36, 9.48, 10.48, 10.34, 7.96, 9.72, 8.25, 10.86, 10.52, 10.30, 8.37, 9.88, 10.13, 10.82, 9.32, 9.99, 8.23, 10.52, 10.03, 8.69, 9.56, 10.36, 9.24, 10.89, 10.48, 10.01, 10.90, 12.71, 10.86, 9.68, 10.38, 8.09, 10.13, 8.93, 10.49, 9.10, 11.40, 10.14, 9.85, 10.64, 9.88, 12.86, 9.83, 8.87, 9.00, 9.15, 13.52, 7.80, 10.72, 13.50, 8.91, 10.57, 13.57, 9.36, 9.72,10.36, 9.46, 9.95, 8.28, 6.59, 9.69, 8.92, 8.99, 7.43, 11.38, 10.36, 9.42, 7.94, 8.97, 8.86, 9.92, 7.72, 10.62, 9.11, 8.03, 8.34, 8.64, 9.64, 10.93, 10.70, 8.44, 8.97, 9.78, 6.82, 10.03, 9.77, 12.98, 9.31, 12.31, 8.88, 8.31, 9.65, 10.01, 8.18, 9.87, 10.48, 10.06, 9.99, 9.99, 9.82, 9.57, 11.53, 8.53, 7.24, 11.54, 12.52, 10.31, 8.98, 7.43, 8.75, 7.69, 8.18, 8.27, 8.46, 9.12, 8.80, 8.69, 8.72, 8.15, 8.25, 8.13, 11.12, 8.03, 10.48, 8.76, 8.96, 8.93, 10.60, 7.66, 8.69, 10.36, 9.27, 8.82, 9.87, 8.94, 12.33, 8.08, 7.67, 8.11, 11.79, 9.72, 9.78, 8.93, 9.09, 9.40, 9.40, 8.38, 9.84, 9.03, 8.80, 7.83, 8.80, 11.62, 9.84, 9.96, 10.68, 10.71, 7.07, 9.17, 10.44, 8.41, 8.96, 9.87, 11.83, 10.81, 11.13, 10.58, 9.20, 10.84, 11.84, 9.33, 9.80, 9.65, 9.50, 10.35, 10.90, 10.75, 8.29, 8.91, 8.16, 11.14, 10.86, 8.12, 10.78, 9.62, 9.46, 12.48, 9.86, 11.06, 11.46, 8.84, 7.92, 11.17, 12.61, 9.41, 10.20, 9.00, 11.63, 6.52, 9.62, 9.22, 7.93, 12.97, 11.10, 10.69, 9.58, 7.44, 10.23, 7.08, 8.75, 8.39, 6.21, 9.02, 11.98, 9.53, 9.59, 6.69, 10.42, 9.88, 9.54, 9.19, 7.06, 9.84, 12.05, 8.02, 9.19, 10.61, 9.43, 9.17, 10.47, 13.99, 10.03, 8.15, 8.04, 8.68, 9.14, 10.09, 8.89, 11.42, 9.72, 11.68, 14.46, 10.35, 12.38, 10.79, 9.64, 8.53, 9.71, 9.63, 8.15, 10.39, 8.90, 10.65, 8.49, 12.49,11.19, 8.71, 9.90, 9.45, 8.84, 8.83, 8.49, 8.24, 10.37, 12.59, 11.84, 6.50, 12.47, 11.13, 10.30, 9.65, 11.05, 9.95, 7.36, 10.20, 9.92, 9.68, 9.96, 7.43, 10.94, 9.40, 8.07, 9.95, 8.76, 11.48, 8.71, 8.39, 10.71, 9.24, 10.74, 8.36, 14.62, 13.15, 11.82, 7.46, 11.85, 9.65, 10.32, 10.18, 10.05, 9.43, 13.21, 9.56, 9.29, 11.04, 11.25, 9.44, 9.11, 10.58, 7.45, 8.46, 9.18, 9.11, 12.12, 8.37, 9.11, 9.78, 7.86, 8.50, 8.90, 8.53, 10.23, 9.63, 8.44, 6.20, 9.81, 9.78, 8.82, 8.84, 5.70, 9.55, 8.65, 10.34, 10.99, 9.50, 11.49, 9.46, 9.97, 9.62, 9.15, 10.29, 11.10, 9.48, 10.64, 8.86, 9.93, 10.13, 10.65, 9.77, 11.10, 9.14, 9.57, 13.44, 9.82, 8.63, 9.12, 7.55, 9.63, 8.27, 8.39, 8.62, 7.41, 9.88, 8.78, 8.42, 8.31, 8.71, 9.65, 9.40, 10.23, 8.44, 9.81, 12.70, 9.83, 9.13, 8.94, 9.20, 12.00, 9.49, 7.82, 7.50, 9.74, 10.40, 9.59, 9.93, 8.21, 11.31, 11.98, 7.47, 8.40, 10.58, 8.80, 9.39, 9.21, 8.67, 10.11, 9.70, 8.47, 10.26, 9.92, 9.68, 6.87, 9.19, 10.11, 10.64, 8.71, 8.40, 8.94, 9.53, 10.05, 8.63, 8.32, 9.34, 10.97, 8.41, 9.55, 8.75, 8.47, 9.90, 11.34, 10.16, 9.33, 9.77, 9.53, 9.36, 10.72, 9.35, 11.90, 10.82, 10.79, 12.04, 11.78, 10.28, 9.53, 9.29, 10.34, 11.07, 11.32, 9.04, 10.33, 8.94, 10.00, 9.34, 10.49, 9.24, 10.80, 9.08, 8.66, 9.31, 10.68, 9.62, 8.11, 13.55, 8.14, 10.32,9.24, 10.42, 7.85, 10.17, 11.63, 12.03, 10.73, 8.96, 8.73, 7.32, 7.88, 9.39, 9.25, 8.91, 9.91, 10.59, 8.58, 9.76, 10.25, 8.85, 9.07, 10.54, 10.63, 9.70, 10.32, 9.76, 11.48, 12.09, 10.38, 7.72, 9.97, 9.05, 11.38, 10.45, 12.53, 10.14, 8.46, 10.35, 7.23, 9.61, 8.78, 11.15, 11.31, 11.20, 9.95, 10.26, 8.29, 11.40, 10.20, 10.57, 8.53, 9.82, 9.55, 10.45, 7.24, 10.27, 9.00, 13.02, 9.10, 11.73, 10.01, 9.88, 9.43, 8.18, 9.06, 11.00, 10.15, 11.49, 12.10, 8.40, 9.28, 9.35, 10.72, 9.52, 8.65, 8.69, 7.81, 9.65, 9.59, 8.15, 10.04, 8.74, 12.45, 9.21, 9.51, 9.44, 11.11, 11.10, 9.17, 9.20, 11.43, 9.09, 8.77, 10.31, 10.88, 9.65, 10.26, 10.90, 9.39, 9.76, 10.73, 9.06, 7.74, 9.94, 10.22, 10.23, 9.76, 13.27, 9.40, 9.29, 8.87, 10.61, 10.02, 12.70, 11.74, 10.58, 8.91, 9.39, 7.65, 9.99, 9.61, 9.46, 7.65, 8.95, 11.57, 10.29, 8.66, 11.42, 9.63, 8.04, 8.31, 8.50, 9.39, 8.63, 9.63, 10.65, 10.52, 9.59, 11.73, 10.31, 9.80, 9.96, 9.73, 10.35, 7.93, 7.87, 8.57, 9.96, 10.00, 8.37, 9.71, 9.75, 10.12, 9.39, 8.72, 9.52, 9.15, 6.78, 8.14, 10.28, 7.79, 12.23, 12.16, 7.37, 10.31, 11.70, 7.64, 10.85, 10.66, 7.87, 7.81, 9.08, 9.45, 8.46, 9.11, 9.99, 9.27, 6.39, 8.38, 8.38, 7.81, 9.50, 6.81, 9.33, 10.32, 8.38, 13.15, 10.42, 7.71, 8.76, 8.98, 8.85, 9.56, 11.15, 10.93, 9.18, 10.50, 9.08, 8.73, 8.23,11.33, 9.56, 9.77, 10.63, 9.94, 7.99, 9.25, 11.02, 10.30, 10.65, 9.36, 9.79, 12.43, 9.72, 10.89, 8.62, 8.79, 7.70, 9.75, 12.32, 7.32, 8.41, 8.77, 9.26, 9.92, 10.04, 7.83, 9.52, 8.40, 10.62, 10.26, 10.82, 10.05, 10.55, 10.78, 11.00, 10.06, 10.30, 9.58, 8.91, 9.63, 9.09, 9.36, 9.94, 9.65, 10.85, 10.66, 14.88, 11.81, 12.05, 10.61, 10.69, 8.59, 9.07, 10.64, 10.32, 9.09, 10.59, 8.12, 10.37, 10.50, 9.17, 11.39, 8.15, 9.81, 9.47, 9.80, 11.09, 8.61, 9.40, 8.20, 12.08, 12.84, 12.22, 7.91, 10.20, 9.00, 7.50, 8.98, 8.71, 9.00, 10.98, 12.67, 9.08, 9.72, 9.07, 8.14, 8.28, 10.12, 8.81, 7.64, 10.14, 6.67, 8.83, 7.97, 9.20, 9.70, 8.16, 8.10, 9.30, 10.06, 8.25, 9.41, 9.99, 12.35, 11.63, 10.08, 10.56, 8.96, 8.89, 8.37, 10.44, 10.86, 9.45, 9.34, 10.76, 8.50, 9.49, 9.92, 11.34, 8.38, 13.21, 10.16, 8.70, 8.53, 8.66, 11.29, 10.21, 8.59, 7.86, 6.63, 8.53, 8.91, 8.86, 8.96, 7.88, 9.13, 9.26, 8.62, 9.79, 7.71, 9.77, 8.56, 6.89, 10.90, 9.03, 9.52, 10.95, 10.43, 9.85, 9.56, 9.50, 8.68, 14.02, 9.61, 9.57, 8.94, 11.66, 8.15, 10.43, 9.60, 7.92, 8.07, 8.12, 9.67, 9.63, 7.08, 8.73, 7.42, 10.83, 9.82, 8.11, 8.90, 10.67, 10.18, 10.08, 12.57, 12.24, 9.78, 9.10, 9.19, 9.02, 8.61, 9.80, 9.60, 10.19, 12.61, 10.46, 9.47, 9.04, 10.34, 9.75, 11.64, 9.27, 11.08, 8.22, 8.70, 8.92, 11.25, 9.89,9.52, 9.47, 8.81, 10.50, 10.76, 10.47, 11.98, 6.97, 8.27, 9.75, 8.81, 7.93, 9.99, 9.66, 8.84, 11.98, 10.77, 10.77, 10.02, 9.72, 10.88, 8.76, 8.82, 10.70, 10.66, 8.85, 7.08, 8.10, 10.02, 10.16, 9.03, 8.95, 8.77, 8.95, 8.71, 8.36, 8.07, 10.86, 8.57, 9.20, 8.86, 9.42, 9.39, 9.77, 8.29, 10.60, 9.42, 9.82, 10.49, 9.36, 8.32, 8.75, 12.22, 7.79, 9.96, 9.17, 9.55, 7.92, 8.99, 9.82, 10.95, 10.05, 10.57, 11.66, 9.28, 12.23, 8.34, 10.30, 8.32, 8.53, 10.96, 8.99, 10.02, 9.36, 8.82, 9.60, 9.31, 9.92, 9.11, 10.67, 12.61, 8.34, 9.77, 8.26, 8.97, 9.04, 8.85, 10.49, 9.05, 9.58, 11.29, 9.59, 7.60, 9.60, 8.54, 8.64, 9.08, 9.87, 8.49, 8.60, 9.65, 10.17, 8.86, 10.09, 10.65, 10.19, 9.51, 10.02, 8.08, 10.62, 8.55, 8.58, 9.86, 7.75, 10.49, 10.02, 10.33, 8.11, 11.92, 10.67, 10.54, 9.18, 9.57, 10.63, 10.29, 6.74, 9.41, 10.46, 10.22, 8.10, 8.71, 8.88, 7.11, 9.20, 7.58, 8.78, 9.14, 8.75, 9.50, 9.35, 11.11, 9.04, 10.84, 10.31, 9.00, 10.09, 11.14, 10.44, 9.39, 10.55, 10.41, 7.54, 10.77, 8.30, 8.55, 13.00, 8.94, 8.43, 8.95, 9.57, 11.72, 10.74, 11.48, 9.78, 9.95, 8.58, 8.38, 9.79, 8.61, 7.56, 9.39, 8.52, 10.73, 9.40, 7.67, 10.22, 9.36, 9.75, 8.69, 8.16, 8.04, 9.77, 10.45, 9.27, 8.82, 8.50, 7.52, 8.93, 9.27, 9.60, 8.17, 7.67, 9.39, 8.57, 10.39, 9.39, 8.63, 7.60, 11.04, 8.00,11.13, 9.25, 9.95, 8.47, 11.23, 9.10, 8.73, 9.64, 9.41, 8.08, 7.63, 8.26, 8.35, 9.47, 10.56, 10.16, 8.06, 8.86, 8.53, 11.18, 8.89, 9.80, 7.48, 10.11, 9.26, 10.89, 9.87, 9.63, 11.85, 10.90, 10.82, 8.71, 9.90, 9.65, 9.25, 10.61, 10.83, 14.43, 9.10, 9.45, 10.02, 8.28, 9.72, 8.79, 8.39, 8.10, 10.00, 10.56, 11.07, 9.72, 8.53, 8.39, 9.14, 11.39, 9.17, 11.98, 9.95, 8.54, 7.41, 10.23, 10.19, 8.56, 9.73, 12.43, 9.96, 11.55, 9.64, 10.25, 8.91, 14.41, 8.38, 8.05, 8.64, 9.34, 9.22, 10.36, 9.89, 8.98, 8.20, 11.58, 10.98, 9.79, 11.77, 9.91, 7.64, 8.19, 8.81, 9.01, 10.20, 8.88, 7.85, 11.96, 8.91, 8.49, 8.78, 10.79, 9.22, 7.99, 8.54, 9.26, 8.79, 10.22, 11.38, 10.25, 9.23, 11.05, 9.52, 8.32, 9.87, 10.16, 13.87, 10.03, 9.24, 9.13, 11.19, 8.25, 9.71, 7.45, 10.02, 9.82, 8.47, 8.60, 11.47, 10.77, 11.91, 8.15, 8.42, 10.40, 10.23, 8.95, 8.62, 9.76, 9.55, 9.51, 8.27, 9.32, 6.25, 9.74, 11.32, 9.14, 9.20, 8.64, 7.79, 8.52, 9.34, 8.51, 8.17, 7.84, 10.02, 11.00, 8.78, 10.68, 10.24, 9.38, 8.63, 10.01, 7.71, 9.43, 10.31, 9.01, 10.36, 8.44, 9.53, 9.61, 9.43, 11.97, 12.63, 9.23, 8.66, 10.61, 7.68, 10.41, 9.80, 9.44, 9.67, 8.34, 14.62, 8.22, 8.43, 8.17, 11.64, 11.39, 11.35, 9.00, 7.79, 8.77, 8.93, 8.97, 10.34, 8.73, 9.59, 9.89, 10.77, 11.34, 9.86, 9.36, 9.56, 9.18, 9.21, 8.06,8.88, 11.04, 8.58, 9.22, 8.78, 9.27, 10.57, 10.21, 9.49, 8.73, 9.82, 13.19, 10.29, 11.56, 9.03, 9.66, 9.10, 8.05, 10.60, 9.91, 7.66, 10.48, 9.41, 9.53, 10.42, 8.58, 7.99, 8.98, 8.89, 7.74, 9.08, 10.19, 8.63, 10.67, 9.41, 8.97, 9.46, 11.05, 9.36, 10.55, 12.42, 8.90, 10.13, 7.83, 8.60, 8.03, 10.10, 10.09, 8.46, 8.85, 7.07, 11.29, 7.43, 8.52, 11.22, 8.42, 7.99, 8.60, 8.86, 11.36, 9.90, 10.27, 9.10, 11.70, 11.21, 7.76, 8.76, 9.14, 11.16, 9.45, 8.90, 11.14, 10.70, 6.75, 10.83, 10.50, 8.74, 8.27, 7.58, 9.34, 8.04, 7.85, 8.90, 9.29, 10.10, 11.04, 10.42, 9.93, 8.04, 13.08, 9.49, 10.90, 9.31, 9.16, 8.87, 9.68, 7.65, 9.62, 12.15, 8.83, 9.49, 10.51, 10.38, 9.35, 9.26, 8.56, 9.38, 15.43, 9.10, 10.18, 9.76, 8.31, 8.67, 9.25, 9.11, 10.38, 8.81, 8.98, 8.31, 8.68, 12.55, 8.01, 8.42, 9.05, 9.97, 7.35, 9.92, 9.63, 7.94, 8.28, 10.76, 10.20, 9.42, 8.27, 10.04, 9.69, 9.90, 9.49, 8.19, 10.09, 8.91, 10.03, 8.42, 10.80, 12.17, 9.36, 11.36, 10.00, 10.03, 10.88, 7.47, 8.03, 9.05, 8.74, 8.94, 8.43, 8.17, 10.41, 9.36, 8.26, 9.34, 8.57, 11.83, 8.68, 10.04, 7.30, 6.95, 9.56, 10.34, 10.05, 9.04, 10.95, 9.41, 8.08, 9.82, 9.50, 7.77, 11.17, 8.45, 9.31, 9.98, 9.36, 12.24, 8.80, 8.57, 7.80, 8.42, 11.57, 10.82, 12.73, 12.58, 13.54, 7.85, 10.60, 10.77, 12.16, 9.36, 8.55, 9.19, 8.00,9.67, 10.49, 10.39, 7.38, 8.81, 9.44, 9.68, 8.99, 9.07, 9.05, 11.39, 9.91, 12.71, 8.80, 9.53, 9.08, 10.47, 10.51, 8.68, 9.99, 10.95, 10.38, 9.05, 9.91, 9.44, 9.65, 9.05, 8.15, 9.16, 8.67, 9.53, 8.18, 8.44, 11.90, 8.99, 8.79, 8.78, 8.28, 8.44, 9.04, 8.61, 8.81, 8.43, 9.39, 10.23, 10.09, 9.52, 9.22, 8.65, 8.43, 8.46, 9.33, 8.56, 8.71, 9.70, 9.02, 8.23, 9.94, 10.08, 9.49, 8.81, 9.85, 10.82, 10.19, 8.92, 8.44, 11.69, 7.48, 11.50, 9.30, 8.17, 7.31, 8.64, 8.48, 8.50, 11.04, 8.43, 8.60, 8.76, 8.88, 9.37, 5.61, 13.67, 9.71, 9.01, 9.53, 9.67, 10.52, 7.06, 10.33, 9.51, 7.94, 9.43, 11.51, 9.31, 8.59, 10.05, 10.77, 10.03, 9.07, 10.20, 11.41, 7.58, 9.43, 7.66, 10.38, 8.80, 8.93, 8.25, 11.17, 10.03, 9.86, 7.84, 7.61, 9.15, 8.17, 12.47, 8.51, 8.31, 8.73, 8.65, 9.54, 9.82, 8.98, 8.01, 10.41, 10.55, 10.20, 7.64, 10.06, 10.84, 10.11, 11.78, 8.83, 8.80, 8.61, 10.20, 9.76, 8.25, 8.93, 8.21, 9.78, 9.78, 13.14, 11.02, 8.56, 8.40, 7.78, 9.19, 8.51, 8.45, 8.86, 7.24, 8.90, 9.03, 8.31, 8.26, 9.02, 9.17, 8.80, 8.79, 9.42, 8.18, 9.57, 9.36, 8.33, 10.12, 8.36, 10.99, 9.70, 7.00, 9.19, 10.18, 11.60, 9.00, 10.02, 9.82, 9.21, 9.31, 7.66, 7.73, 9.70, 8.27, 10.29, 5.75, 12.32, 8.33, 11.16, 8.21, 8.70, 8.93, 10.52, 10.18, 6.85, 10.91, 9.22, 8.91, 6.93, 9.06, 8.85,15.91, 11.17, 9.80, 9.84, 8.73, 10.76, 9.24, 10.73, 8.60, 9.02, 11.13, 8.01, 9.55, 9.53, 10.89, 9.63, 9.58, 9.69, 9.70, 7.51, 10.24, 8.54, 8.40, 8.73, 10.12, 11.35, 9.32, 9.69, 9.83, 10.11, 9.88, 9.47, 9.65, 8.78, 10.24, 8.90, 10.22, 9.28, 8.48, 8.88, 10.70, 7.02, 10.18, 9.38, 8.21, 5.38, 8.68, 8.69, 8.20, 10.24, 10.92, 9.23, 11.35, 8.04, 8.41, 13.25, 9.04, 9.34, 9.12, 9.40, 10.56, 8.50, 9.06, 9.47, 8.49, 10.27, 10.16, 9.55, 8.85, 9.67, 13.85, 9.44, 9.01, 10.03, 8.11, 10.93, 10.51, 10.73, 8.74, 7.50, 8.53, 10.25, 7.73, 10.22, 9.79, 8.40, 9.01, 9.33, 7.44, 10.80, 9.14, 9.94, 8.72, 9.08, 10.79, 9.53, 8.63, 8.66, 10.57, 9.80, 9.42, 7.54, 9.72, 9.69, 7.83, 8.98, 8.82, 9.63, 8.15, 9.29, 8.22, 8.56, 9.10, 9.25, 8.39, 8.86, 8.18, 10.46, 8.91, 9.74, 8.92, 7.82, 8.37, 8.37, 9.60, 9.25, 7.61, 9.20, 8.80, 9.08, 11.64, 10.09, 9.50, 9.67, 9.67, 10.08, 10.05, 10.71, 7.95, 9.92, 7.65, 9.60, 9.24, 9.57, 10.11, 10.23, 8.27, 10.67, 10.08, 7.05, 7.93, 8.80, 9.67, 8.19, 9.07, 9.01, 8.05, 8.94, 9.08, 7.80, 7.84, 9.11, 8.12, 10.16, 8.21, 8.60, 10.63, 8.03, 10.21, 9.17, 9.96, 9.31, 9.04, 9.06, 10.88, 8.45, 9.05, 11.69, 9.26, 8.33, 10.09, 9.42, 8.06, 8.65, 9.66, 8.62, 8.72, 9.51, 8.20, 8.37, 8.27, 7.86, 9.74, 9.60, 9.01, 7.86, 8.07, 9.26, 8.46, 9.31,10.03, 9.75, 9.34, 10.59, 8.92, 8.52, 7.31, 10.25, 9.82, 11.89, 7.54, 7.80, 9.33, 8.14, 10.49, 10.72, 8.85, 10.41, 7.96, 10.55, 7.87, 10.30, 8.29, 10.15, 8.64, 8.96, 9.37, 10.54, 11.95, 8.37, 7.53, 10.41, 7.97, 10.58, 9.79, 10.51, 9.66, 9.37, 9.82, 9.62, 7.93, 10.78, 8.16, 7.77, 8.31, 7.17, 10.01, 6.11, 9.74, 10.26, 9.05, 8.59, 10.81, 8.87, 8.27, 8.64, 8.46, 9.12, 8.47, 8.95, 6.50, 7.50, 9.29, 7.62, 8.40, 8.08, 9.09, 9.31, 8.56, 9.85, 7.90, 10.11, 8.75, 10.03, 8.09, 9.34, 9.93, 8.77, 8.31, 9.40, 9.19, 9.30, 11.89, 8.20, 7.56, 8.94, 10.17, 9.31, 9.86, 8.44, 9.50, 8.46, 9.24, 9.14, 9.68, 9.67, 9.27, 7.44, 9.14, 9.02, 8.78, 9.01, 9.86, 8.98, 6.89, 7.91, 7.86, 8.64, 9.74, 10.03, 9.33, 9.08, 7.47, 6.71, 6.62, 8.88, 6.89, 8.40, 8.87, 12.04, 8.60, 10.59, 9.82, 7.97, 9.78, 8.11, 9.10, 9.18, 7.56, 9.87, 9.26, 11.82, 9.92, 8.24, 8.62, 9.93, 8.74, 8.84, 9.35, 12.78, 9.63, 8.50, 6.81, 8.27, 11.61, 8.14, 7.90, 10.01, 13.27, 8.56, 11.66, 9.82, 8.05, 8.01, 8.27, 9.80, 8.46, 8.64, 9.73, 6.40, 7.84, 7.07, 7.91, 10.06, 7.22, 9.00, 6.46, 7.40, 10.62, 8.48, 9.76, 8.47, 9.76, 6.86, 9.11, 8.38, 8.75, 7.69, 8.84, 10.87, 12.74, 8.95, 9.89, 9.83, 6.51, 8.82, 10.10, 10.08, 8.89, 7.99, 9.19, 10.02, 12.63, 9.10, 8.03, 7.85, 10.21, 11.66, 10.53, 10.67, 9.01, 8.92, 8.24, 8.75, 7.71, 7.45, 7.80, 9.72, 7.64, 12.84, 9.61, 9.33, 11.24, 8.58, 9.33, 10.57, 8.36, 7.52, 8.21, 9.70, 8.22, 10.97, 10.65, 10.19, 9.63, 7.64, 8.39, 10.87, 8.98, 11.48, 9.38, 8.18, 8.21, 10.44, 8.72, 7.93, 9.59, 11.74, 9.50, 8.35, 9.12, 8.89, 7.41, 11.96, 8.85, 7.15, 9.42, 9.15, 6.96, 9.49, 9.52, 8.75, 9.82, 8.47, 9.21, 8.90, 8.02, 9.22, 9.12, 9.89, 9.93, 8.57, 8.32, 8.75, 12.36, 9.59, 10.23, 9.00, 9.74, 8.73, 8.48, 8.87, 7.85, 8.15, 9.33, 11.86, 10.45, 7.19, 9.09, 9.08, 7.47, 7.46, 8.65, 8.82, 9.48, 7.79, 8.89, 8.47, 8.43, 9.65, 13.78, 7.11, 9.87, 9.15, 9.93, 8.27, 9.91, 10.07, 8.40, 9.16


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 1, 2015)

Day 5 (March 31, 2015)

Pyraminx

971/10000 - I'm a bit behind. Okay, I'm a lot behind. Should have been at 1666 at the end of yesterday. I'll catch up.



Spoiler: times



5.32, 5.68, 5.11, 5.11, 6.39, 5.92, 4.07, 9.90, 5.83, 4.76, 5.48, 5.48, 4.28, 6.05, 3.65, 5.09, 5.92, 7.98, 4.81, 5.34, 7.18, 4.86, 4.10, 5.33, 6.97, 5.93, 4.04, 5.21, 4.30, 6.43, 4.83, 6.08, 8.76, 8.01, 3.64, 4.58, 7.74, 5.32, 5.18, 6.02, 6.01, 4.16, 4.76, 5.53, 6.20, 4.61, 4.68, 5.74, 5.32, 14.08, 7.43, 4.90, 5.41, 4.89, 6.05, 4.81, 3.46, 5.71, 3.18, 5.52, 4.79, 5.18, 4.98, 5.08, 4.23, 4.71, 5.82, 4.87, 5.80, 11.54, 20.72, 6.39, 3.57, 4.49, 4.93, 3.62, 4.76, 4.78, 6.11, 4.14, 6.92, 5.30, 3.83, 4.81, 6.83, 6.35, 5.59, 4.39, 4.50, 8.20, 5.26, 4.11, 6.41, 5.63, 3.60, 5.27, 4.48, 3.37, 6.48, 4.77, 4.64, 7.10, 8.82, 5.53, 3.56, 10.79, 8.07, 3.38, 2.97, 3.53, 5.38, 5.64, 5.36, 11.38, 8.90, 5.95, 9.38, 3.26, 5.73, 4.64, 4.94, 6.54, 7.03, 6.17, 5.05, 4.18, 4.76, 5.95, 5.98, 7.29, 4.40, 5.27, 5.92, 7.14, 5.99, 10.59, 6.73, 6.28, 5.39, 6.26, 5.46, 6.16, 7.26, 3.59, 5.48, 4.25, 8.37, 4.83, 6.19, 3.89, 7.11, 6.64, 4.67, 5.46, 4.72, 5.36, 5.29, 4.88, 6.54, 5.66, 8.56, 5.80, 5.17, 6.95, 5.52, 2.94, 5.23, 4.67, 5.87, 6.52, 13.53, 4.79, 6.35, 5.24, 6.28, 3.55, 3.54, 6.03, 6.37, 4.42, 5.27, 4.65, 4.34, 7.74, 5.78, 5.81, 3.60, 4.62, 3.84, 4.59, 4.88, 8.43, 4.72, 7.14, 5.71, 6.22, 5.25, 6.65, 6.23, 6.23, 6.20, 4.29, 9.78, 8.88, 4.20, 6.68, 5.66, 8.77, 6.85, 4.89, 6.68, 4.65, 6.10, 5.05, 4.53, 6.52, 4.67, 4.31, 5.94, 4.86, 7.20, 5.33, 4.10, 6.35, 7.60, 4.76, 9.03, 5.50, 3.52, 4.46, 5.01, 7.06, 4.06, 4.85, 5.88, 7.32, 4.34, 6.07, 5.18, 6.59, 4.95, 5.42, 4.67, 6.08, 5.81, 7.08, 8.26, 6.56, 5.68, 5.63, 6.67, 6.92, 6.35, 3.72, 5.31, 5.51, 5.47, 7.60, 3.88, 5.47, 6.11, 5.58, 3.50, 5.82, 19.02, 8.46, 5.93, 5.11, 5.37, 5.86, 7.83, 3.11, 5.75, 5.80, 5.49, 5.72, 3.23, 5.56, 7.05, 6.83, 5.05, 5.75, 4.46, 6.86, 5.50, 4.73, 6.28, 6.20, 4.70, 5.57, 6.18, 7.55, 4.45, 5.59, 4.90, 4.33, 6.16, 5.40, 4.52, 4.44,

6.38, 4.13, 5.06, 3.83, 4.91, 8.63, 4.78, 5.11, 4.43, 5.36, 5.32, 4.91, 4.80, 4.26, 4.67, 3.89, 5.05, 4.60, 3.93, 4.97, 3.75, 6.46, 5.83, 4.40, 5.48, 5.99, 3.62, 4.12, 3.09, 3.95, 2.85, 3.24, 3.93, 4.80, 5.12, 5.59, 6.28, 5.48, 4.46, 7.11, 6.17, 6.56, 3.99, 6.95, 3.80, 3.81, 4.28, 6.33, 4.46, 4.07, 6.37, 5.42, 4.88, 4.83, 6.65, 7.23, 4.31, 4.05, 6.10, 7.56, 6.71, 3.89, 4.70, 4.35, 5.57, 6.31, 4.07, 2.26, 6.07, 6.28, 4.69, 5.44, 4.34, 4.38, 5.95, 4.80, 7.43, 3.90, 3.80, 5.39, 3.83, 5.75, 3.02, 5.09, 4.94, 5.16, 5.20, 4.64, 4.88, 3.05, 9.15, 5.65, 3.72, 5.05, 3.68, 4.13, 5.27, 5.75, 5.77, 6.62, 5.54, 6.37, 5.79, 5.73, 4.23, 6.09, 4.84, 5.41, 6.74, 4.01, 5.62, 5.92, 4.70, 7.81, 4.38, 3.42, 4.14, 4.14, 5.71, 7.02, 5.36, 4.22, 3.32, 5.32, 6.64, 5.35, 5.03, 5.05, 4.58, 5.13, 4.55, 5.57, 6.12, 4.45, 4.61, 6.47, 4.96, 3.23, 3.53, 4.73, 6.04, 5.60, 6.75, 4.89, 5.44, 4.98, 4.60, 5.35, 5.11, 5.40, 4.98, 5.91, 4.33, 3.63, 7.60, 5.35, 6.56, 4.74, 4.69, 3.08, 4.44, 5.66, 4.05, 5.59, 8.98, 3.67, 5.78, 5.56, 7.20, 6.13, 5.69, 4.05, 5.42, 4.53, 4.22, 5.35, 7.06, 4.41, 7.48, 3.88, 5.01, 6.41, 4.77, 6.13, 5.95, 5.08, 5.96, 4.92, 3.45, 6.09, 6.87, 4.50, 5.68, 4.42, 5.65, 3.21, 4.65, 7.53, 4.47, 6.04, 9.21, 6.11, 5.48, 6.23, 4.34, 5.30, 4.62, 5.62, 13.73, 5.60, 4.23, 5.51, 2.64, 5.05, 5.02, 3.83, 6.88, 6.14, 4.86, 6.63, 7.06, 7.44, 4.52, 5.45, 4.62, 6.30, 4.73, 4.58, 6.90, 4.40, 4.43, 7.29, 4.57, 3.93, 6.59, 5.60, 6.19, 4.56, 6.22, 5.25, 4.49, 7.53, 4.61, 4.86, 4.80, 4.03, 6.09, 4.83, 4.63, 6.42, 5.02, 5.92, 11.08, 5.28, 4.50, 4.68, 6.27, 7.78, 4.88, 5.32, 4.83, 9.70, 4.22, 9.17, 5.91, 8.12, 4.86, 5.96, 6.08, 5.47, 4.72, 5.24, 7.28, 3.23, 4.53, 3.69, 5.96, 5.13, 5.53, 4.22, 4.23, 3.15, 7.20, 2.79, 5.03, 5.02, 4.67, 4.27, 5.01, 5.83, 3.80, 4.03, 3.83, 4.42, 7.36, 5.23, 5.99, 3.66, 3.38, 4.58, 4.07, 5.22, 5.53, 5.78, 6.97, 2.92, 5.91, 3.54, 5.08, 4.04, 5.71, 5.95, 5.15, 5.64, 4.03, 8.01, 10.01, 6.94, 4.35, 5.44, 4.40, 5.26, 4.06, 6.73, 5.33, 5.53, 5.90, 6.14, 6.53, 4.02, 5.06, 5.89, 3.35, 3.56, 5.30, 3.86, 3.80, 7.12, 7.48, 7.40, 4.56, 9.18, 4.52, 4.50, 5.19, 4.86, 5.35, 4.10, 4.44, 9.65,

6.48, 6.55, 12.66, 4.99, 10.02, 4.53, 3.37, 9.03, 5.83, 4.97, 5.58, 5.11, 5.35, 4.29, 5.93, 5.91, 4.26, 9.05, 6.10, 6.48, 3.46, 5.15, 3.75, 5.91, 4.94, 3.52, 3.68, 4.01, 3.36, 4.41, 5.51, 4.94, 5.33, 7.08, 3.44, 5.08, 5.65, 6.53, 5.88, 4.37, 5.23, 6.37, 5.38, 5.71, 6.60, 4.41, 6.25, 4.28, 5.74, 5.56,

6.56, 6.02, 6.08, 8.98, 5.18, 4.46, 5.08, 4.83, 6.28, 3.50, 3.20, 4.41, 5.87, 3.98, 4.79, 6.10, 6.13, 7.00, 3.73, 3.33, 5.23, 4.29, 5.44, 4.01, 5.11, 4.39, 3.24, 5.22, 5.68, 5.24, 5.01, 4.19, 4.56, 4.31, 7.45, 4.64, 5.61, 3.78, 4.37, 5.72, 4.20, 4.88, 5.38, 7.56, 3.01, 6.21, 5.42, 5.21, 3.77, 4.20, 6.05,

4.97, 5.73, 7.02, 9.55, 5.61, 6.74, 4.94, 6.68, 4.82, 8.14, 4.25, 2.95, 5.48, 3.86, 4.66, 5.09, 6.20, 3.92, 7.61, 4.56, 6.11, 4.01, 3.93, 5.58, 6.58, 5.74, 7.93, 5.79, 5.33, 4.35, 4.50, 4.03, 6.16, 3.32, 4.84, 4.35, 6.15, 7.83, 5.32, 4.68, 5.11, 5.11, 4.53, 5.48, 6.37, 3.96, 5.41, 5.12, 4.61, 6.35, 6.91, 6.85, 4.51, 5.14, 5.87, 6.13, 5.20, 4.02, 6.02, 4.56, 4.76, 4.94, 4.94, 3.12, 5.17, 5.39, 3.51, 4.67, 5.80, 4.83, 4.89, 5.50, 5.36, 4.36, 5.64, 6.77, 5.42, 4.86, 7.61, 5.75, 6.03, 4.51, 5.10, 5.83, 4.74, 3.83, 3.48, 3.65, 5.05, 3.99, 6.14, 8.34, 6.50, 5.23, 6.37, 4.80, 7.13, 4.52, 6.02, 8.40, 6.25, 6.03, 5.18, 5.49, 5.30, 5.65, 5.96, 5.05, 6.35, 6.08, 6.37, 8.95, 4.99, 19.13, 4.52, 5.00, 4.65, 11.01, 6.46, 7.20, 3.39, 4.05, 5.33, 8.30, 5.89, 6.94, 6.45, 8.10, 7.29, 4.30, 6.83, 4.31, 5.22, 6.52, 4.36, 4.41, 3.02, 5.96, 4.71, 6.17, 6.71, 5.18, 5.27, 4.44, 6.86, 3.91, 5.60, 8.32, 5.88, 4.97, 4.16, 4.06, 4.16, 5.21, 4.61, 6.71, 5.80, 4.92, 5.21, 5.71, 5.37, 5.21, 5.96, 3.40, 4.83, 4.72, 3.29, 11.12, 4.56, 5.20, 4.80, 5.24, 4.72, 4.52, 4.74, 7.51, 5.00, 5.69, 4.84, 2.62, 4.89, 4.93, 4.38, 5.44, 6.50, 5.29, 4.70, 4.41, 3.99, 4.91, 4.15, 5.49, 5.23, 6.58, 10.21, 7.06, 6.74, 5.24, 6.07, 7.35, 6.67, 6.53, 6.75, 3.77, 4.50, 3.33, 6.41, 4.67, 4.41, 7.12, 5.78, 5.28, 4.53, 4.79, 3.34, 6.64, 5.68, 7.19, 4.86, 4.66,





Spoiler: stats



number of times: 971/971
best time: 2.26
worst time: 20.72

best mo3: 3.29 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 3.42 (σ = 0.45)
best avg12: 4.18 (σ = 0.78)
best avg50: 4.83 (σ = 0.82)
best avg100: 4.94 (σ = 0.91)
best avg500: 5.21 (σ = 0.97)

session avg: 5.36 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 5.50


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 6, 2015)

That moment when Rowe is more than half way there this month o.0


----------



## epride17 (Dec 31, 2015)

Day 1:
300/10000

24.15, 21.60, 18.68, 18.65, 20.06, 18.54, 17.70, 16.88, 17.08, 23.66, 19.27, 16.89, 19.55, 14.63, 25.74, 15.97, 17.05, 18.85, 20.55, 20.96, 19.08, 22.66, 20.28, 15.11, 17.83, 17.64, 20.40, 21.51, 17.75, 18.74, 22.56, 18.58, 21.48, 19.45, 19.68, 23.46, 17.40, 17.07, 17.50, 15.54, 18.56, 17.49, 16.68, 21.18, 21.52, 19.33, 20.27, 18.53, 18.77, 16.06, 20.55, 18.62, 17.21, 17.08, 15.66, 19.18, 17.71, 17.58, 22.07, 21.19, 19.27, 17.77, 17.47, 19.55, 18.75, 19.45, 18.39, 19.39, 23.04, 16.81, 16.62, 17.76, 18.81, 17.84, 21.44, 17.47, 21.00, 26.12, 19.63, 19.47, 16.19, 20.24, 19.14, 18.45, 18.43, 22.11, 20.66, 20.74, 18.51, 16.01, 19.47, 20.75, 19.24, 17.76, 18.99, 21.64, 19.30, 18.77, 18.37, 15.85, 19.12, 20.92, 25.31, 18.81, 19.46, 23.67, 19.50, 17.66, 21.15, 16.08, 19.91, 18.88, 20.39, 15.87, 16.34, 19.91, 15.15, 17.74, 19.93, 20.94, 16.86, 17.83, 23.66, 18.33, 19.26, 16.10, 20.86, 20.53, 21.05, 15.18, 19.75, 20.46, 19.86, 17.92, 18.02, 18.62, 19.67, 17.25, 18.27, 21.45, 18.20, 20.05, 23.61, 34.05, 20.00, 19.76, 20.12, 21.81, 18.59, 19.03, 22.53, 20.04, 20.01, 18.50, 22.38, 19.13, 21.14, 23.95, 19.52, 16.35, 19.12, 20.04, 23.45, 32.59, 17.07, 17.60, 23.79, 17.81, 19.70, 18.76, 16.65, 17.28, 20.75, 23.87, 23.66, 21.55, 19.80, 18.59, 19.98, 17.09, 23.76, 19.63, 18.23, 18.22, 23.00, 19.78, 22.83, 17.50, 16.08, 20.00, 17.18, 22.92, 21.50, 20.87, 19.13, 16.60, 21.60, 16.69, 17.15, 15.49, 18.50, 21.93, 23.90, 20.89, 15.58, 21.25, 19.40, 20.73, 19.02, 17.69, 19.03, 19.11, 17.09, 19.13, 16.53, 21.64, 33.63, 22.13, 19.33, 19.55, 17.32, 15.92, 18.73, 17.40, 13.86, 21.93, 17.52, 20.05, 19.77, 20.98, 20.69, 20.63, 17.95, 20.27, 19.35, 19.47, 17.40, 16.59, 20.76, 18.99, 19.99, 19.88, 17.83, 17.10, 16.84, 19.70, 18.86, 20.51, 15.34, 20.69, 19.31, 19.96, 19.01, 22.44, 14.71, 21.40, 24.76, 18.34, 16.99, 19.09, 18.05, 20.25, 19.56, 17.29, 20.09, 22.06, 19.20, 15.89, 17.00, 15.96, 17.04, 16.85, 16.86, 23.83, 15.94, 18.60, 18.44, 16.22, 16.00, 16.95, 20.73, 25.17, 21.59, 23.60, 29.11, 17.19, 22.78, 21.56, 18.73, 20.71, 19.95, 18.54, 18.40, 16.10, 15.51, 16.84, 19.05, 17.59, 14.55, 21.65 

Stats

number of times: 300/300
best time: 13.86
worst time: 34.05

current avg5: 17.83 (σ = 1.12)
best avg5: 16.60 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 18.14 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 16.89 (σ = 0.96)

current avg100: 19.06 (σ = 1.95)
best avg100: 18.90 (σ = 1.57)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 9, 2016)

Just gonna leave this here...

So i've decided to finally give this a shot, shouldn't be too hard, but hopefully it'll get me in a routine of practicing intensely and somehow make me a little bit better at this game. Not gonna post on here everyday, probably just now, halfway, and when I finish, Ill post on my Blog everyday if you're interested in that! anyway:

number of times: 350/350
best time: 9.11
worst time: 20.45
best mo3: 10.20 (σ = 0.96) PB
best avg5: 11.14 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 11.28 (σ = 0.93) PB
best avg50: 12.43 (σ = 1.20) PB
best avg100: 12.63 (σ = 1.29) PB
session avg: 13.23 (σ = 1.36)


----------

